# How about taking Chlorella?



## luckiestdestiny

diomoness, babydollhair, jade21 got ridiculously great growth from Chlorella. They claim 1 1/2 to 2 inches a month. And before you guys balk, I've achieved over an inch from my diet, and tea rinse so I KNOW anything is possible. And worse case scenario, so what if yours isn't that much, what if you can double or triple your growth rate?

With that in mind:
1)Who is still taking it? 
2)Who is thinking about it? 
3)For those still taking it, how is it working for you in the long run? What benefits (hair growth, skin?) It seems to be said that it also helps people look amazingly youthful and also detoxifies the body. 

Heck, I'm running to the store today for mine.




This is from Hub Pages: http://hubpages.com/hub/Chlorella-De...-and-Energizer

Better Skin, Hair, Nails and Figure
Chlorella’s exceptional high concentration of vital nutrients makes it ideal as a beauty aid. It improves complexion, strengthens nails and activates hair growth. Taken regularly, Chlorella restores the body’s natural inner balance to reduce appetite and promote weight loss. It has no wonder that Chlorella users not only feel healthier and have more stamina, but are also told they look younger.

Health Benefits of the Cell Wall
Chlorella’s unique cell wall is one of the important factors which set it apart from the other green foods. The Chlorella cell wall has the remarkable capacity to bind toxins and cleanse the body of harmful chemicals and pollutants in the blood and lymphatics. The cells walls are also an excellent source of fiber which promotes bowel function and regularity, an important key to a clean and healthy colon.

Another benefit of Chlorella’s cell wall lies in its complex component which stimulates the immune system to produce interferon. Interferon protects the body against infections from influenza viruses and has been proven to demonstrate anti-tumor activity.

The tough cell call, while beneficial is not easily digestible. There is a spray-dried methods used in the process which disintegrates the cell walls without removing them, making the algae over 80% more digestible. This way, you reap the benefits of both the cell nutrients and the cell wall.


100 Natural Chlorella repairs, rejuvenates and restructures body cells to:
Regulates bowelsIncreases resistance to infectionsIncreases stamina and energyCorrects nutritional imbalancesProtects against pollutionRetards the aging processImproves looks and overall healthPromotes stronger nailsGrows thicker, more lustrous hairCombats stress
Green Inside, Clean Inside and Healthy Inside
Diet high in fat and low in fiber are linked to colon cancer. Sluggish elimination results in digestive problems with toxic build-up. Toxins recycle in the body through the blood and lymphatics; this can lead to constipation, piles, poor organ functions and cancer. The bowels develop pockets (diverticula), the lining thickens, which slows down bowel movement (peristalsis). Chlorella nurtures the friendly bowel flora, the lactobacilli which promote digestive functions and peristalsis; thus help maintain, an efficient colon for optimum health.

Research indicates that its unique CGF promotes weight and height gains in growing children. Its immunity-enhancing effects banish colds and flu, relieve arthritic conditions and hasten healing in gastritis. It has proven to be beneficial in lowering cholesterol and reducing high blood pressure. Chlorella also helps combat stress, pollution and halitosis. Its multi-nutrient complex makes Chlorella ideal for athletes and vegetarians. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

More info.  There's a poll added now. 
You can vote for multiple ones because you may be taking more than one kind or have the pill and the powder.
---------------------------------------------------------
*Instant Start*
Even more info.  First thanks to Belle Reveuse28  Most of this is hers and I've just added to it as a bulletin point for those who are new to Chlorella. These are the check points until you have read the whole thread that can get you started instantly.  I will constantly add pdfs to this and other items that Muse or others offer so please look to this post, and the second one, as I don't believe it will all fit here:

*GO GREEN!!!!!

So you've decided to Go Green but with the many posts here, you're confused. Well, we've sort of put together a "Getting Started" guide for you.

Why Chlorella? Chlorella has not only the ability to grow hair at rapid rates, but also is amazing in it's ability to fight cancerous tumors, to regenerate cells, reduce high blood pressure, blood sugar, chloesterol, and includes every major vitamin, mineral and amino acid one needs to sustain life. 

Chlorella has every B-Vitamin, and all others, it also has more protein per serving than beef. In addition it's protein is more readily absorbable than any meat form of protein and is instantly usable by the body. What this means for you is instant nourishment for your body in the form of proteins, amino acids, vitamins, minerals.  It's high in amino acids, RNA/DNA building blocks for cells and the body, and sooo many other elements. It is a complete food.

Chlorella is a food, and not a supplement, therefore, you can take as much as you want and what your body will tolerate. It does have detoxing effects, and so, it must be introduced to the body slowly. It is a major part of the Asian diet, and it shows.

Chlorella has been proven to aide in weight loss as it majorly curbs the appetite, and also creates the environment for the body to regulate the metabolism and loose weight. So if you're over weight, it will help you come down to a maintenance level, and if you're at your correct weight, then it will help you maintain that. Chlorella will not cause those who are underweight or the correct weight to lose, as it merely corrects the metabolism. Those with high metabolisms do not need adjustment in this area, so chlorella will go elsewhere where it's needed. 

 It also combats food allergies. A food allergy is actually defined as a food item that when introduced to the body, creates a craving or the feeling to need that particular food whether that be wheat, sugar, or whatever. It causes a response in the body that turns it into a craving. As these cravings are actually allergies, Chlorella helps fight these allergies by removing the "allergens" or the response to them, and therefore, taking away the desire to eat these particular items. Many have testified to their dislike for sweets and junk food now that Chlorella has been intorduced to the body. 

Chlorella Binds to toxins and sucks them out of your system. This includes heavy metals. Chlorella also helps to alkanize the body so that it becomes a lean mean disease fighting machine.  Chlorella is said to (after detox) regenerate the body and reviews have claimed to look and feel years younger.

I. Brands

As our poll suggests, Source Naturals, Jarrows, Now, Earth Rise, Whole Foods and Vitamin Shoppe are the most popular brands being used here. We suggest using those brands as you will be able to consult with others as with their experience with these brands. They have also been researched, and therefore, are the highest in CGF, best cost factor, best processing and digestibility, and are all Japanese Yaeyama Chlorella. You DO NOT want to use Chinese Chlorella. 
If you are starting out slowly, the tablets will suffice. If however, you know you will eventually take more grams, you will need the powder as it's more economical. Source Naturals for instance ranges between $28 and $32 dollars online and can last for up to five months at 3 grams, over 2 at 6 and so on. Chlorella can be very economical this way.

II. CGF

Chlorella Growth Factor is the most important factor when considering which to use. As stated before, the aforementioned brands have the highest of CGF. CGF is the amount of active amino acids and enzymes that actually are responsible for the regeneration of body cells therefore, increasing your hair growth, nail growth, disease fighting ability, and so on. So far, I think Source Naturals has the highest CGF.

Please read more in the next post below for the rest of your quick start guide as I've run out of room here.*


----------



## luckiestdestiny

*Continuation to quick Start quide!*

*III. Dosage*

As this product is a food, you can take as much as you want. Beginners should take anywhere from 1-3 grams for about a week. If your body responds well, you can begin taking more after that. A good maintenance dosage is 6-9 grams a day. If you are dealing with autoimmune disease, cancer and other thyroid issues, as well as other diseases and ailments, then 10 grams or more is recommended until the issues have been resolved.  Please note that others can take these amounts too in order to go green but should eventually go to the maintanence dose (unless tackling a particular ailment or if you are vegetarian.In that case you can take higher doses to get all the protein you need in a day).  

*Going Green:*
Going green simply means green poop.  If it isn't green you're not taking enough!  I'll repeat that: If it isn't green you aren't taking enough.  Before you run and try to force green stop!  Do not increase just for green. Increase as your body adjusts to detox symptoms until you go green (and onward to your goal dose).

Responding well: If you receive Constipation or Diarrhea your body is not responding well. You must lower your dosage and get things moving so to speak if you have constipation because it means you are detoxing too fast.  The same is necessary if you have diarrhea.  You must stay at the lower number until the symptoms subside and then you can slowly increase until you get to your goal chlorella intake.

*IV. Ways to take it*

As most use the powdered form, it is the most cost effective as you get more bang for your buck. The most popular way people are taking it is mixing it with either Bolthouse Farms, Whole Foods, or Odwalla Green Drinks. A 32 oz bottle of any of these drinks can go along way. For example, you can mix about 4 oz of green drink with your chlorella and have about 8 days worth of green drink. To stretch it even more, add apple juice or your favorite juice to thin it out.  I even suggest adding distilled or spring water to cut down on your sugar intake.  The drink still taste good, but resemble a regular drink instead of a smoothy in consistency. This reduction of sugar will also aid in weight loss.

Others make their own shakes, or protein shakes and mix it in with those. There are many, many ways to take this, but I have listed the two most popular. 

*V. Detox Symptoms*

Chlorella binds to heavy metals in the body, purifies the blood and adrenals, and the intestines as well. Because of that, it is normal to experience detox symptoms such as fatigue, nausea, pimples and zits, aches and pains, flu like symptoms, headaches, vomitting, lightheadedness, change in mood, and so forth. Please note that you may show no signs of symptoms and that is also okay but we want to let you know about all the possibilities. As these are all good signs that the body is detoxing, it is good to just ride it out and make it to the other side. They normally last a few days, and sometimes, can be lessened as you reduce your dosage. This is why it's important to introduce Chlorella gradually so that the body doesn't detox too fast. The only simple to watch is if you have violent vomitting. Please follow the steps listed below for that particular concern.

Detox symptoms that are unusual but can happen:
Faint or Vomiting: Hightly unusual but I want to mention it as I wish for safety! Here's the LD Checklist. If you vomit you must have a check list. 1) Make sure that your chlorella is NOT chinese as it is not held to inspection standards and can be corrupt.   2) Try a lowered dose (the minimum lowest possible) with food if you have tried it without.  In addition even if this is the reverse info it still holds true: if you've taken it with food, take it without food. We've found that some people's bodies respond differently to how to take it.  3) Drink lots of water  4) If this still does not work you may be one of the select few who are allergic and must discontinue. Please save receipts so you can take it back if necessary. Please follow the necessary steps 2 and 3 if you are feeling faint.  Some have felt faint when they have taken it without food and vice versa, so just switch the way you take it and see how you respond. If you are still feeling faint, reduce your dosage and follow the steps above. Faint is usually not an allergic response and is a detox symptom so you must find a way to ride it out so to speak by lowering your dose, changing the way you take it, and drinking lots of water. Only with vomiting must you watch to see if you should discontinue.

*__________________
Powder or Pills....*
which one depends on you. Pills may be the way to go in the beginning as you will be taking a smaller dose. Powder is something that is more economical and for larger doses (or those who just don't want to take power).

*To help the Powder go down*:
Take it with:
Applesauce, Apple Juice, Naked Juice (whole foods) Green (very popular choice), Trader Joe's version, or Bolthouse Green Goodness. For the bold go with water! Get creative some of us are looking into adding to cooked foods for kids. You can take it any way you want.

Watch your intake of juice and you may want to add water to reduce sugar, stretch juice for economical reasons.
*Notes on Weight loss/ Stabilization*
Studies show Chlorella may help reduce weight and fat in those that are overweight.  In those that are not, this is a non issue as chlorella only balances the body and your body is already balanced in that area (thus no need to speed up the metabolism). Relax as you will not lose weight if you don't need to as chlorella will balance the body.  For those that need to lose weight, chlorella will provide the environment to do that. If you eat big macs everyday, that's another story. You may find yourself wanting healthier options naturally after taking chlorella.  A lot of us were suprised when that happened!

----------------------------------------------------


*FINALLY NUTRIENT CONTENT*

You really don't need a multi vitamin so you can just throw that out...unless you still want to. 
Here's the info:
Chlorella contains a greater quantity of fatty acids than either Spirulina or Lake Klamath wild blue green algae.  About 20 of these fatty acids make up the artery cleansing, *omega-3, alpha-linolenic *variety and it is believed that this is one reason why Chlorella has been shown to be so effective in reducing cholesterol in the body and in reducing atherosclerosis.

This list is for a small amount of chlorella when you take the amounts suggested your benefits go waaay up from this list.  

:
http://www.pure-chlorella.com/info.html#composition
[FONT=Tahoma,Verdana,Arial][SIZE=+2]Composition of Chlorella[/SIZE][/FONT] *General Analysis*

Moisture:3.6%Protein:60.5%Fat:11.0%Carbohydrate:20.1%Fiber:0.2%Ash:4.6%Calories:421/100 g*Vitamins and Minerals*

Vitamin A activity:55,500.0 IU/100g
B-carotene:180.8 mg/100g
Chlorophyll a1,469.0mg /100g
Chlorophyll b613.0 mg/100g
Thiamine (vitamin B-1)1.5mg/100g
Riboflavin (vitamin B-2)4.8 mg/100g
Pyridoxine (vitamin B-6)1.7 mg/100g
Vitamin B-12125.9 mcg/100g
Vitamin C15.6 mg/100g
Vitamin E1.0 IU/100g
Niacin23.8 mg/100g/TD>
Pantothenic acid1.3 mg/100g
Folic acid26.9 mcg/100g
Biotin191.6 mcg/100g
PABA0.6 mg/100g
Inositol165.0 mg/100g
Calcium203.0 mg/100g
Phosphorus989.0 mg/100g
Magnesium315.0 mg/100g
Iron167.0mg/100g
Zinc71.0 mg/100g
Copper0.08 mg/100g*
Fatty Acids*

Unsaturated fatty acids81.8%Saturated fatty acids18.2%C14:00.6%C14:10.9% C14:20.9%C16:015.6%C16:19.1%C16:25.5%C16:317.1%C18:02.0%C18:110.0%C18:215.5%C18:322.8%

*Amino Acids*

Lysine3.46
Cystine:0.38
Histidine1.29
Valine3.64
Arginine3.64
Methionine1.45
Aspartic acid5.20
Isoleucine2.63
Threonine2.70
Leucine5.26
Serine2.78
Tyrosine2.09
Glutamic acid6.29
Phenylalanine3.08
Proline2.93
Ornithine0.06
Glycine3.40
Tryptophan0.59
Alanine4.80

------
*Other Chlorella Uses*
Masks:
1) *Luckiest Destiny*
 Just chlorella and lotion and let it dry on where ever your scars are.

2) *Yodie post #3532*
In reference to face lotion/face moisturizer:
 mix powder with either lotion or moisturizer in order to make my mask.
I might throw in a little ground oatmeal, add a little water and mix it all up. 

*3)Sheba1 #3545*
Mix CHL with:
1. a gentle cleanser. cetaphil is my favorite
2. regular exfoliation. when I was giving regular facials I had to sell women all kinds of hoopla, but the best natural exfoliator, IMO is a mixture of baking soda, apple cider vinegar and water. Enough to make a paste. Gentle circles as applying, no pressure. This can be done every other day, but it's gentle enough that daily won't hurt.
3. Moisture.  (yep, your cetaphil cleanser can double as a moisturizer. it's that gentle!) If you suffer from acne you can add the tiniest dollop of 10% solution benzoyl peroxide to your cetaphil as you smooth it on your face for moisture. Always rinse after exfoliating with the baking soda/vinegar mixture, though. Then dry with the paper towel. 

*4) Kitamay #3546*

Mix just Chl and aloe vera gel.  Keep overnight. 

*5)ADB #3553*
Add Chlorella and witch hazel mask.  I exfoliate first, then I leave the mask on for 3 hours and my skin glows after!!! 

*6) HAIRHUSTLA #3556*
1/2 tsp of chlorella
1 tablespoon of bentonite clay (ain't nothin else like it, not even rhassoul)
1 tsp of aloe vera
1/2 tsp olive oil

mix,keep on for 10 to 15 mins. Rinse.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## robot.

i've never heard of this. hope someone taking it will chime in soon.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

I'm hoping so too.  I have some chlorella in my green foods drink, and I noticed that I dropped weight in like two days. So I started dissecting the ingredients in the drink.  The only one that I didn't know about was chlorella so I did research online and then in the forum and found some threads from a couple to a few years ago. So I thought an update would be needed.


Anyone want to update us on your progress with chlorella?


----------



## scarcity21

i have been on chlorella off and on for a couple months now....i love it bcos it keeps me regular, i havent noticed any effects on my hair (im usually not that observant) and also i have natural hair with over 70% shrinkage and i havent straightened in a while. Anywho the only side effects are know are green stool (sorry TMI) and when u 1st start taking it, it has a mild laxative effect. It is considered one of the Superfoods and it contains aminos and chlorophyll. Im up for a challenge bcos here lately ive been consistent with taking it, its just so expensive for my student wallet


----------



## princesszmunda

Oooh this sounds interesting. I would definitely like to hear more and would consider using it. 

I am still trying to find the right balance and regimen...it seems to be taking me longer than others. 

Can't wait to hear more. 

Where can you buy it? 

PZ


----------



## luckiestdestiny

princesszmunda said:


> Oooh this sounds interesting. I would definitely like to hear more and would consider using it.
> 
> I am still trying to find the right balance and regimen...it seems to be taking me longer than others.
> 
> Can't wait to hear more.
> 
> Where can you buy it?
> 
> PZ


 
I'm going to go to wholefoods and see if they have it. But I did search online and it seems readily available online too.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Bumping for more replies.


----------



## LoveLiLi

I've been taking chlorella for several months and I've had really good growth lately. I usually get 1/4 to 1/2 inch per month and now I can count on an inch a month.

I also use/take other things for hair growth, so I can't give chlorella all the credit.


----------



## belle_reveuse28

luckiestdestiny said:


> I'm hoping so too.  I have some chlorella in my green foods drink, and I noticed that I dropped weight in like two days. So I started dissecting the ingredients in the drink.  The only one that I didn't know about was chlorella so I did research online and then in the forum and found some threads from a couple to a few years ago. So I thought an update would be needed.
> 
> 
> Anyone want to update us on your progress with chlorella?



I'm interested... I heard green foods were great for teh immune system etc... I didn't know they made the hair grow, although, I guess I take that back because I remember awhile ago people taking spirulina (which is a form of algae) to help the hair grow..  Where is the thread with the girls you mentioned talking about how it makes their hair grow?  Also, wha'ts the name of the green drink you are drinking that's helping your weight loss and where can I find it?

Thanks so much!  HOpefully we can find something beneificial here.. I would love to have assistance with weight loss as well, so this seems like a good thing.


----------



## Carolina18

Hey Luckiestdestiny! Haven't seen you in a while.

I'm about to start taking chlorella - could anyone advise on how much one can take?


----------



## scarcity21

princesszmunda said:


> Oooh this sounds interesting. I would definitely like to hear more and would consider using it.
> 
> I am still trying to find the right balance and regimen...it seems to be taking me longer than others.
> 
> Can't wait to hear more.
> 
> *Where can you buy it? *
> 
> PZ


 

I buy mine from the vitamin shoppe


----------



## scarcity21

Carolina18 said:


> Hey Luckiestdestiny! Haven't seen you in a while.
> 
> I'm about to start taking chlorella - could anyone advise on how much one can take?


 
Im at work right now so I cant look at the pack to tell u the "mg" or "dose" but whateva brand u get should tell u how much to take...I do know the more u take, the superior ur benefits atleast thats what the brand that im taking claims


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Khalia27 said:


> I've been taking chlorella for several months and I've had really good growth lately. I usually get 1/4 to 1/2 inch per month and now I can count on an inch a month.
> 
> I also use/take other things for hair growth, so I can't give chlorella all the credit.


 
That's really compelling evidence that I should take it on a continuous basis. Thanks for that. 

BTW any side effects good or bad?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

belle_reveuse28 said:


> I'm interested... I heard green foods were great for teh immune system etc... I didn't know they made the hair grow, although, I guess I take that back because I remember awhile ago people taking spirulina (which is a form of algae) to help the hair grow.. Where is the thread with the girls you mentioned talking about how it makes their hair grow? Also, wha'ts the name of the green drink you are drinking that's helping your weight loss and where can I find it?
> 
> Thanks so much! HOpefully we can find something beneificial here.. I would love to have assistance with weight loss as well, so this seems like a good thing.


 
Funny thing is, even though I'm looking to get in shape and get off about fifteen pounds, I didn't buy the green drink with that in mind. I bought it just for health.  

It was a welcome side effect.

It's just Whole Foods Greens Blend (I didn't want to buy the other brands because they were so expensive, so I just got the little jar of their blend to see what I thought of it.)  You should be able to find it if you have a whole foods in the supplement section by the other green drink stuff.
It's in a black container with a green, yellow label.  Underneath GREENS BLEND it says "comprehensive phytonutrient blend" that's the one you want.  BTW it's vegetarian so even vegetarians and meat eaters alike can get it. 
As for the other thread, I'm on my way out, but I'll post the link when I get back, after I do another search for it.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

scarcity21 said:


> Im at work right now so I cant look at the pack to tell u the "mg" or "dose" but whateva brand u get should tell u how much to take...I do know the more u take, the superior ur benefits atleast thats what the brand that im taking claims


 

Yes, it would seem that you can take as much as you like from the research I did. However it also detoxes the body, so I was reading it's best to start on the light to medium end, and work your way up week by week so as not to get constipation, etc.  It is supposed to regulate your digestive system so it is supposed to make you more regular if you do it right.  So if you're getting constipated, you're taking too much and should lower your dose until your body detoxes before increasing it. I wish I had the article in front of me, but I don't. I combed the internet looking at article after article and taking little notes of the important stuff.  In my green drink there's 350 mg of chlorella (plus other stuff)
and it says to take it one or more times per day. 

The first day I took just one scoop in some juice. 
When I noticed the results, I upped it to two scoops because I just got so happy. I think I'll stay there. What I might do, after seeking out other forms of chlorella, after seeing the does recommended on the bottles, is maybe one green drink and whatever minimal dose recommended on the pill bottle.  I'm going to see after I read the directions.


----------



## Denise11

Is there any wheat grass in this green drink?


----------



## strawbearysweet

I took chlorella and spirulina for a little over a month b/c I think they are meant to compliment each other.  Truthfully, I didn't see a significant difference in my hair growth and I chose not to continue the supplements the full 60-90 days. Based on research I am pretty sure if you have the patience to stick with it then they will work wonders. I can say that I got the quickest growth from taking kelp. Definately 1 inch to 1 1/2 inches in one month, however, those effects wore off after about 3 months. During that time I also received alot of compliments on my skin. I was also taking flax seed oil and cod liver oil at the time. hth


----------



## LoveLiLi

Carolina18 said:


> Hey Luckiestdestiny! Haven't seen you in a while.
> 
> I'm about to start taking chlorella - could anyone advise on how much one can take?


 

Someone was kind enough to post an article, or at least a link to one in a previous thread and it stated that chlorella and spirulina are considered foods - so you cannot overdose. The man who made this statement took a few grams of spirulina and chlorella with each meal (six tablets of each with each meal iirc).

I would advise against starting out with this much because even a much smaller amount of these causes you to go to the bathroom.

I read some of the older threads about chlorophyll, spirulina and chlorella for hair growth and honeybabychile . I rushed out and got all three. I put a tablespoon of liquid chlorophyll in a bottle of water and took a couple of tablets of chlorella and spirulina a little later. I was leisurely shopping in the grocery store and I had to hurry home. A natural disaster of catastrophic proportions was narrowly avoided  .

So...yeah... work these into your routine _slowly._


----------



## strawbearysweet

^^^


----------



## LoveLiLi

luckiestdestiny said:


> That's really compelling evidence that I should take it on a continuous basis. Thanks for that.
> 
> BTW any side effects good or bad?


 

Other than the fact that it makes you go to the bathroom when you first start taking it, there are none. Well, your you-know-what will be blue or green depending on which one you take more of - I don't take them in equal amounts.

I have noticed increased hair growth, clearer skin (I took Accutane last year though), better digestion, better mood overall, more energy, and my allergies haven't been as bad. However, I also take Shin Men and I was taking Biosil for a while. I also went through a few bottles of Ovation and I use Gro-aut at least two days out of the week. I eat salmon frequently, drink mainly water and I take EPO, Flaxseed oil, Primal Defense and I just started R lipoic acid last week. I drink aloe water daily as well.

I have good growth, but as you can see, I can never attribute it all to one supplement/product.


----------



## LoveLiLi

strawbearysweet said:


> ^^^


 
Haha, the whole store would have been laughing if I hadn't made it out of there in time .


----------



## IndianAngel22

I'm interested in ANYTHING that's gonna give me an inch to 1.5 per month. Say whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## SouthernStunner

Girl I am on my way to the store right now to get chlorophyll, spirulina and chlorella for weight and hair.  Ohhhh I can make a killer smoothie with this.


----------



## mamauv2

I got painful detox feelings from taking this stuff.  Bad stomach cramping, I quit after a week.  I may try again and see if it was a fluke or not


----------



## Junebug D

*My inner product/supplement junkie must resist...*


----------



## IndianAngel22

SouthernStunner said:


> Girl I am on my way to the store right now to get chlorophyll, spirulina and chlorella for weight and hair.  Ohhhh I can make a killer smoothie with this.



I'm on ebay trying to get me some! I wonder which kind I'm supposed to get? Is it the combo of Chlorophyll and Chlorella? Can I just take Chlorella you think?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

IndianAngel22 said:


> I'm on ebay trying to get me some! I wonder which kind I'm supposed to get? Is it the combo of Chlorophyll and Chlorella? Can I just take Chlorella you think?


 
Chlorella has chlorophyll in it. I'm just doing Chlorella because it also has one of the highest doses of Chlorophyll per supplement. You can do either both, or just Chlorella. If there was a choice between them I say go Chlorella as it is the one with both in it anyways.


----------



## IndianAngel22

luckiestdestiny said:


> Chlorella has chlorophyll in it.



so why are people taking both?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mamauv2 said:


> I got painful detox feelings from taking this stuff. Bad stomach cramping, I quit after a week. I may try again and see if it was a fluke or not


 '
Your system may need more detoxing. That's why it's best to add chlorella slowly, and then increase. I read some stuff on the internet about people who had similar stuff happening and they called the makers of the product, and found out that they should decrease as their body was detoxing, and they needed to slowly introduce it. 

So if you take too much, meaning you're getting a reaction like this, reduce the amount because your system is just cleansing itself and you need to slowly clean, not speed it up!!!!

If you take this time, take half what you were taking and it should gets better.  Then when your body is used to it, you can up your dose for more benefits.

It's kind of like this whole thing is kinda fine tuning kinda like our whole protein vs moisture, what's right for you might not be right for another. Wish I had a better analogy.


----------



## IndianAngel22

A bottle said to take 12-20 tablets a day? Is that serious? Anyone take the pills?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

belle_reveuse28 said:


> I'm interested... I heard green foods were great for teh immune system etc... I didn't know they made the hair grow, although, I guess I take that back because I remember awhile ago people taking spirulina (which is a form of algae) to help the hair grow.. Where is the thread with the girls you mentioned talking about how it makes their hair grow? Also, wha'ts the name of the green drink you are drinking that's helping your weight loss and where can I find it?
> 
> Thanks so much! HOpefully we can find something beneificial here.. I would love to have assistance with weight loss as well, so this seems like a good thing.


 
Jade 21 claims 2 inches a month.  It's in this thread:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=21208&highlight=chlorella&page=3

I'm going to look up the others and see if it's in the same thread.


----------



## mamauv2

luckiestdestiny said:


> '
> You're system may need more detoxing. That's why it's best to add chlorella slowly, and then increase. I read some stuff on the internet about people who had similar stuff happening and they called the makers of the product, and found out that they should decrease as their body was detoxing, and they needed to slowly introduce it.
> 
> So if you take too much, meaning you're getting a reaction like this, reduce the amount because your system is just cleansing itself and you need to slowly clean, not speed it up!!!!
> 
> If you take this time, take half what you were taking and it should gets better.  Then when your body is used to it, you can up your dose for more benefits.
> 
> It's kind of like this whole thing is kinda fine tuning kinda like our whole protein vs moisture, what's right for you might not be right for another. Wish I had a better analogy.



Thanks! I think I'll do that!


----------



## babydollhair

Oh! Now ya'll know chlorella is my favorite! lol i am back on it too, capsules thought, once i run out i will go bk on the powder.

eta: Chlorella has been so beneficial to my overall health whenever i can be consistent with it. I got the most growth in 2007, when i started it, that is what helped my hair grow from shoulder length to brastrap. I have been really busy and just started bk on it but i am going to try stay using chlorella. My eyesight has improved, my skin is always nice, bowl movements are normal like someone else stated  and my hair is longer and thicker because of chlorella, that was even before i started on other supplements. , Oh and yes i started after reading Jade21's review, i miss her so...


----------



## luckiestdestiny

IndianAngel22 said:


> A bottle said to take 12-20 tablets a day? Is that serious? Anyone take the pills?


 
I just bought some pills in addition to what's in my green drink (bought pills today). Mine says 10 pills. I think it depends on how "much" is in there. I also saw pills at wholefoods that said 5 pills a day, but they had a "bigger" amount in them. So if you look, they are probably really small dose pills.  I'd still half it, and then move up if you like it. FYI (the pills are really tiny, at least mine are in my container. They're like mini pills. Three of them equals the size of one normal pill)


----------



## IndianAngel22

babydollhair said:


> Oh! Now ya'll know chlorella is my favorite! lol i am back on it too, capsules thought, once i run out i will go bk on the powder.
> 
> eta: Chlorella has been so beneficial to my overall health whenever i can be consistent with it. I got the most growth in 2007, when i started it, that is what helped my hair grow from shoulder length to brastrap. I have been really busy and just started bk on it but i am going to try stay using chlorella. My eyesight has improved, my skin is always nice, bowl movements are normal like someone else stated  and my hair is longer and thicker because of chlorella, that was even before i started on other supplements. , Oh and yes i started after reading Jade21's review, i miss her so...



What kind of Chlorella pills are you taking, how many,  and how mang mgs?


----------



## babydollhair

babydollhair said:


> Oh! Now ya'll know chlorella is my favorite! lol i am back on it too, capsules thought, once i run out i will go bk on the powder.
> 
> eta: Chlorella has been so beneficial to my overall health whenever i can be consistent with it. I got the most growth in 2007, when i started it, that is what helped my hair grow from shoulder length to brastrap. I have been really busy and just started bk on it but i am going to try stay using chlorella. My eyesight has improved, my skin is always nice, bowl movements are normal like someone else stated  and my hair is longer and thicker because of chlorella, that was even before i started on other supplements. , Oh and yes i started after reading Jade21's review, i miss her so...





IndianAngel22 said:


> What kind of Chlorella pills are you taking, how many,  and how mang mgs?





Now im taking 3 grams, the brand is earthwise, actually they are tablets i think i said capsules, but i got Jarrows brand powder i just got that a wk or two ago. In the beginning i started on natureway capsules i think i was, then switched to source naturals powder and thats when i got and always get alot of noticeable growth. I really like there powder brand best but when i ordered it from iherb the  other week it was sold out!!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

babydollhair said:


> Oh! Now ya'll know chlorella is my favorite! lol i am back on it too, capsules thought, once i run out i will go bk on the powder.
> 
> eta: Chlorella has been so beneficial to my overall health whenever i can be consistent with it. I got the most growth in 2007, when i started it, that is what helped my hair grow from shoulder length to brastrap. I have been really busy and just started bk on it but i am going to try stay using chlorella. My eyesight has improved, my skin is always nice, bowl movements are normal like someone else stated and my hair is longer and thicker because of chlorella, that was even before i started on other supplements. , Oh and yes i started after reading Jade21's review, i miss her so...


 
Good to know you took the powder.  I have some in my green formula. And I was going to add a few pills per day too because I'm greedy!  I still will make sure not to overdo it. Just perhaps one green drink, and a couple pills, so that my body can adjust. 

BTW, what do you love about Chlorella?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

IndianAngel22 said:


> so why are people taking both?


 Who knows?


----------



## babydollhair

luckiestdestiny said:


> Good to know you took the powder.  I have some in my green formula. And I was going to add a few pills per day too because I'm greedy!  I still will make sure not to overdo it. Just perhaps one green drink, and a couple pills, so that my body can adjust.
> 
> BTW, what do you love about Chlorella?



I know that i had been read diamoness and Jade21 post about it long b4 i ever tried. I guess i loved the fact it really worked as far as my hair at first, but really i feel better and more energy when i take it immediately, it doesnt take 3 months to kick in, for me i notice with in a few days or week. It made my eyelashes longer, they were hitting my glasses at one point. Um, it just has been worth the money to me i guess. It is a superfood and it has alot great benefits for the body and immune system too!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

IndianAngel22 said:


> so why are people taking both?


 
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1]Chlorella gets its name from the high amount of chlorophyl it possesses. Chlorella contains more chlorophyl per gram than any other plant. Chlorophyl is one of the greatest food substances for cleansing the bowel and other elimination systems, such as the liver and the blood. [/SIZE][/FONT]
http://www.healingdaily.com/oral-chelation/health-benefits-of-chlorella.htm

The chlorophyl primarily detoxes
 Maybe people want to detox as well. I'm sure chlorophyl also helps hair growth but chlorophyl is already in chlorella so there's no need to take it in addition to unless you want to. For example  on my serving size of chlorella there are 76 mg of chlorophyll.
whereas chlorella does it all including regeneration which includes faster hair growth.


----------



## IndianAngel22

babydollhair said:


> Now im taking 3 grams, the brand is earthwise, actually they are tablets i think i said capsules, but i got Jarrows brand powder i just got that a wk or two ago. In the beginning i started on natureway capsules i think i was, then switched to source naturals powder and thats when i got and always get alot of noticeable growth. I really like there powder brand best but when i ordered it from iherb the  other week it was sold out!!!



So all I need is 1 teaspoon of this?
http://sourcenaturalscatalog.com/sn1528.html


----------



## babydollhair

IndianAngel22 said:


> So all I need is 1 teaspoon of this?
> http://sourcenaturalscatalog.com/sn1528.html



That is all i was taking, i would put it in orange juice. It doesnt taste great, just a heads up lol

Its some powerful stuff! Im glad you guys are doing your  research on it. I even googled it b4 and  a lady on yahoo answer was raving about chorella and some other supp. lol she was like  her hair is growing like wildfire at 56!


----------



## adw425

I have been taking spirulina and chlorella since 2000 off and on -- mostly on and mostly spirulina, which is my number one supplement (that and acai).  THe rule of thumb is to take half as many chlorella tablets as spirulina for the full synergistic effect and I do seem to reap the most benefits when I take them together.  Right now, I am not consistent with the chlorella, but most days will take five spirulina in the afternoon and five before bed.  Naturalnews.com has a booklet called Spirulina and Chlorella:  Superfoods for Optimum Health.  It is 67 pages but worth the read.


----------



## IndianAngel22

babydollhair said:


> That is all i was taking, i would put it in orange juice. It doesnt taste great, just a heads up lol
> 
> Its some powerful stuff! Im glad you guys are doing your  research on it. I even googled it b4 and  a lady on yahoo answer was raving about chorella and some other supp. lol she was like  her hair is growing like wildfire at 56!



did you do 1 teaspoon once a day or 3 times a day? Also do you prefer the tablets? How bad is the taste really? I'm trying to determine which one to get and what I should get. I feel like there's so many!


----------



## babydollhair

Once a day, mostly at night or in the evening, but sometimes i would take it b4 that, but yeah i never took a real high dosage. The powder in oj doesnt taste great, but its i bear either imo.

In 2007 i was supposed to be losing hair because i had my son, but i my hair never fell out from postpardum shedding. Thats why i know my hair grew some inches, because i had my child in feb. feb/march my hair was thicker at my shoulders,  from having the baby but not shedding because of the supplements and i wore a wig, and took my supplements by july 2007 my hair was several inches past shoulders, seriously my coworkers were in awe of my hair! It was so cool, thats how i know it did do something 4 my hair. I believe i was at apl and didnt try hard to get it!!!


----------



## Lady Kay 21

Does anyone know if there are any supplements that should not be taken in conjunction with chlorella?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

babydollhair said:


> Now im taking 3 grams, the brand is earthwise, actually they are tablets i think i said capsules, but i got Jarrows brand powder i just got that a wk or two ago. In the beginning i started on natureway capsules i think i was, then switched to source naturals powder and thats when i got and always get alot of noticeable growth. I really like there powder brand best but when i ordered it from iherb the other week it was sold out!!!


 
So I just converted the grams to milligrams. I converted 3 g to 3000 milligrams using the converter metric-conversions.org

So I've been under doing it. I'm going to kick it up a notch because my green drink has only 350 mg in it, which while great, isn't near close. I'm glad I bought the supplements now too. I'm still going to keep to the drink, because of the weight loss benefits (maybe all the things: spirulina, wheatgrass, sea vegetable blend, etc are working together to do that), but I'll up my dose of chlorella. Thanks!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

My research online says it can be taken separately and doesn't need anything else. Maybe others are using different combinations. You can check and see what. I'm just sticking to my green drink which includes spirulina and wheatgrass, cherry, spinach, etc, and then just mix that in some juice and then I'm going to take the chlorella separately. Babydollhair just stated that she was getting good hair growth just using chlorella without any other supplements back in the day.


----------



## babydollhair

luckiestdestiny said:


> So I just converted the grams to milligrams. I converted 3 g to 3000 milligrams using the converter metric-conversions.org
> 
> So I've been under doing it. I'm going to kick it up a notch because my green drink has only 350 mg in it, which while great, isn't near close. I'm glad I bought the supplements now too. I'm still going to keep to the drink, because of the weight loss benefits (maybe all the things: spirulina, wheatgrass, sea vegetable blend, etc are working together to do that), but I'll up my dose of chlorella. Thanks!




No problem! i bet you if take both a sea vegetable supplement and chlorella, you will experience some of what i & others have come to know. That stuff makes ur hair  grow quick! 
 i took a sea vegetable capsule from vitamin shoppe, emerald  balance and source natural chlorella during last summer, oh and i was using mn too!  i used to be something like a greenfood junkie. I want to get into juicing more this year.


----------



## IndianAngel22

I ended up ordering this Chlorella. 
http://www.vitacost.com/Source-Naturals-Yaeyama-Chlorella-8-oz-1
It was the cheapest I could find and the one that babydollhair recommended. Hope that helps someone else


----------



## luckiestdestiny

IndianAngel22 said:


> I ended up ordering this Chlorella.
> http://www.vitacost.com/Source-Naturals-Yaeyama-Chlorella-8-oz-1
> It was the cheapest I could find and the one that babydollhair recommended. Hope that helps someone else


 
Wow, I'm glad I'm on the right track. That's the kind I bought at wholefoods, just in pill form. 

I chose it after researching because it contains high amounts of Chlorella Growth Factor or CFG

This is what it says about CFG: http://www.naturalways.com/chlorella-growth-factor.htm
Experiments with microorganisms, animals and children have shown that CGF promotes faster than normal growth without adverse side effects, and in adults, it appears to enhance RNA/DNA functions responsible for production of proteins, enzymes and energy at the cellular level, stimulating tissue repair and protecting cells against some toxic substances. 

I thought, it stimulates growth faster...hmmm...it probably will stimulate all types of growth from tissue repair, to hair repair faster.

From what I've seen online all chlorella has it. But these pills from YAEYAMA have it in high concentrations. I don't know if they extracted it from the Chlorella algae food or what. 

So it's good to know I'm on the right track since babydollhair has been using chlorella for a while.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

More about chlorella growth factor:http://www.shokos.com/CryptomonadalesCGF.htm
* chlorella growth factor helps to refresh and rejuvenate every cell of your body.*
* chlorella growth factor helps to enable your body to utilize nutrients more effectively.* 
* chlorella growth factor helps to detoxify and chelate your body.* 
* chlorella growth factor helps to stimulate and build your immune system.* 
* chlorella growth factor helps to strengthen your body's ability to recover quickly from stress.*
* chlorella growth factor helps to combat damaging free radicals.* 
* chlorella growth factor helps to accelerate and enhance the re-growth of damaged tissue.* 
* chlorella growth factor helps to improve cellular efficiency and integrity.* 
* chlorella growth factor helps to activate cellular functions and increases your metabolism.* 
* chlorella growth factor helps to normalize the metabolism of fats.*
* chlorella growth factor helps to activate protein synthesis.*
* chlorella growth factor helps to increase the growth of beneficial bacteria in your colon.*
* chlorella growth factor helps to promote healthy growth in children without adverse side effects.*
* chlorella growth factor helps you to resist the effects of premature aging.*
* chlorella growth factor helps to enhance RNA DNA functions responsible for the production of proteins, enzymes and energy at the cellular level.*
* chlorella growth factor helps to encourage the rejuvenation of your body's own DNA RNA, thus you will look and feel younger.* Typically beginning with visible positive changes as it helps to strengthen and improve hair, skin and nails.*


and more


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Also for weight...which I noticed a weight loss, and nutrition value here's a host of info.


Here's a study where rats were fed lots of food and it was found that CGF.  Also note that it reduced cholesterol too. This product seems like THE product to take:
http://www.raysahelian.com/chlorella.html
*Administration of the extract to rats suppressed the body weight gain*. After 7 weeks, the administration of the extract to the group reduced increases in both serum total cholesterols and high-density lipoprotein (HDL) cholesterols. It also normalized the decrease of triglyceride level in the group. These results suggest that a dietary supplement of chlorella growth factor may be useful to control the body weight

From http://www.regenerativenutrition.com

Your immune system will be greatly enhanced
* Friendly bacteria growth is encouraged supporting your digestion
* Proven to remove heavy metals & toxins from your body
* Helps to keep your body alkaline – essential for good health
* Antiviral properties help to protect you from infection
* Broad spectrum nutrition that boosts your energy 
* *Chlorella will support weight loss if you are dieting*
* A natural deodorant, Chlorella helps to freshen your breath
* A good bowel cleansing agent that improves the overall digestive track

Chlorella contains a wealth of important nutrients; 

* *Known as the richest natural source of chlorophyll – deep cleansing *
* *More than 20 bio-available (easy to digest) vitamins & minerals *
* *Rich in Beta-Carotene a powerful antioxidant that fights free radicals*
* *19 amino acids - essential for tissue and cell regeneration*
* *Greater quantity of fatty acids than Spirulina or wild blue green algae *
* *60% superior protein – three times the amount of steak or fish*
* *Contains most components of the vitamin B complex, especially B12, *


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Okay I know you're tired but check this out. 

Complete protein. Chlorella contains 19 of 22 existing amino acids, *including the eight essential amino acids. *
Essential fatty acids (EFAs). Chlorella contains EFA's that protect your heart and regulate your metabolism. 

Chlorophyll. Chlorella is the most abundant source of chlorophyll. It has been shown to be effective in detoxifying your blood and provides magnesium for your heart function.

Fiber. Chlorella's fibrous cell walls are thought to bind to heavy metals and pesticides so that they can be eliminated from your body. 3

Antioxidants. Antioxidants in chlorella can neutralize free radicals (free radicals can cause cancer and aging).

*Chlorella Growth Factor. CGF, a mysterious property of chlorella, has been shown to stimulate healthy cell growth and turnover at rapid rates, which can slow aging and encourage healing. 4*

Carotenoids. Carotenoids keep cholesterol from oxidizing and clogging arteries.

Magnesium. Magnesium is essential for nearly every process in your body, including regulating blood pressure and blood sugar. 


Here are some great health reasons to include chlorella in your diet: 5

Controls body weight

Eases symptoms of fibromyalgia

Lowers blood pressure

Improves digestion

Prevents cataracts

Cleanses and detoxifies your body

Reduces inflammation

Chelates heavy metals

Enhances digestion

Encourages the growth of good bacteria

Soothes ulcerative colitis

Protects against heart disease 




http://www.bodyecology.com/07/03/29/chlorella_detoxifier.php
It also has fiber, you know that stuff you hate to swallow like metamucil? Done, over. And what about antioxidents? In the chlorella.  Oh yeah and what happens when cells turn over fast? What about that hair growing out of your head?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Anyone else went out and bought some yet?  Mine was on sale at wholefoods for $11.00 for 300  before you get excited they're very small like tiny tiny and you can take up to ten a day. So for someone who halfs it, there's two months supply, or someone who takes the ten, there's one month.  However they really are small, like one third a dime size, so it's not hard to take them being that they're so tiny.


----------



## IndianAngel22

I got the powder kind to prevent taking a bazillion pills cuz I'd just crush them up in my smoothie anyway. Do you think making a strawberry and orange juice type smoothie can cover up the taste? How well does orange juice on it's own cover it up? I don't want to gag everyday


----------



## SouthernStunner

IndianAngel22 said:


> I'm on ebay trying to get me some! I wonder which kind I'm supposed to get? Is it the combo of Chlorophyll and Chlorella? Can I just take Chlorella you think?


 

I just bought spirulina and chlorella I forgot about the chlorophyll so I am just going to stick with this and see how it works.  I am still fasting so it wont be til the first of Feb before I start.


----------



## babydollhair

Luckiest, thanks for posting all the info on chlorella, i hope everyone reaps the best benefits from it. It has really blessed me, if you can't already tell!


Sorry for the double post i didnt think it posted!?


----------



## babydollhair

I hope everyone reaps the benefits of chlorella, really it has blessed me if you cant already tell ! Yay and i also used to put it in my protein shakes too. I do have the powder form and Ya'll making me want to crack it open lol! :0)


----------



## onelove08

I have taken chlorella in the past. It helped me lose weight and my skin was great. I was not all into my hair but, it think I did benefit from it. If is the only green food you purchase it is worth the investment. It also helps with your overall well being! I am a product junkie and this is one of the only products I will NEVER go without again. Not sure why I stopped taking it, I think it was around the time my mother passed last year and I was a bit overwhelmed with everything in my life. Sorry so long and tmi!


----------



## onelove08

Oh and I just started it again a couple of days ago! I already feel so happy all day. Even when my kids misbehave (sp?) (stay at home mommy).


----------



## belle_reveuse28

babydollhair said:


> No problem! i bet you if take both a sea vegetable supplement and chlorella, you will experience some of what i & others have come to know. That stuff makes ur hair  grow quick!
> i took a sea vegetable capsule from vitamin shoppe, emerald  balance and source natural chlorella during last summer, oh and i was using mn too!  i used to be something like a greenfood junkie. I want to get into juicing more this year.



The seavegetable tablets, is that the same as taking kelp?  I am taking kelp everyday right now.  Do you think it would be better for me to take the sea vegetable instead?


----------



## belle_reveuse28

Hi Ladies, 
    For all of you that have used the chlorella, and with it having chlorophyll, do you feel that it also is helping with body odor?  I was reading that chlorophyll is an internal deoderizer adn when taking it, it mutes body odor.  That would be a plus for me becuase I am trying to use natural deoderants rather than ones with chemicals in them, but they dont hold as long.. And let me tell you, I'm not liking the way my pits dont hold up all day... TMI, i know.. But a girl has to smell like a lady and still be healthy.  With so many links to breast cancer and the metals in our deoderant, it just freaks me out to use the regular kind...  So can I take the chlorella having chlorophyll already, or do I need to take more chlorophyll in addition?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## onelove08

I think it helps with odor as well. I ran yesterday for 1 hour and 15 minutes. And then I did Yoga for another 30 minutes. I did not smell like roses but, I did not smell as strong. Tmi I know. Just trying to be honest. And also I use natural deodorant as well. You sometimes have to use it twice a day. I have been using natural deodorant for about 4 years.


----------



## onelove08

To answer your question you should be good with chlorella. But if you choose you can do either because Chlorella has chlorphyll in it. But, I think Chlorella has way more nutrients in it!


----------



## babydollhair

belle_reveuse28 said:


> The seavegetable tablets, is that the same as taking kelp?  I am taking kelp everyday right now.  Do you think it would be better for me to take the sea vegetable instead?




I know the sea veggie vitamin i took had atlantic kelp as the first thing listed, but it also had the bladderwrack, dulse, etc other seaweeds i think. I know kelp is  a seaweed that helps promote growth so i think you will be fine.

as far as body odor, i know i read that but i continue to use deor. just becuase lol, so i dunno?


----------



## Auburn

Only side effect for me was slight constipation. Chlorophyll made me go, chlorella had me not...going.

I'll pick it back up!


----------



## truequeen06

Wow, I thought that said cholera for a second lol


----------



## Ms. Analeise

Auburn said:


> Only side effect for me was slight constipation. Chlorophyll made me go, chlorella had me not...going.
> 
> I'll pick it back up!



I was just about to ask which is better because I have been taking the chloryphyll  that comes in a small bottle with a dropper.

So, are you sticking with the chlorophyll only?

Thanks


----------



## Evolving78

i don't know about taking it for hair, but i wouldn't mind trying it  for detoxing.   i have been able to be regular now, but still not completely on track.  i would also like to take it to help in preventing getting colds and the flu.


----------



## Auburn

egan26 said:


> I was just about to ask which is better because I have been taking the chloryphyll  that comes in a small bottle with a dropper.
> 
> So, are you sticking with the chlorophyll only?
> 
> Thanks




I think both expired but I'll go with the chlorella.
It contains chlorophyll and is a super food i think.


----------



## danigurl18

I just ordered mine from Puritan's Pride but when I get it, I will update everyone


----------



## luckiestdestiny

IndianAngel22 said:


> I got the powder kind to prevent taking a bazillion pills cuz I'd just crush them up in my smoothie anyway. Do you think making a strawberry and orange juice type smoothie can cover up the taste? How well does orange juice on it's own cover it up? I don't want to gag everyday


 
If you have powdered I don't think it should be that bad. I have the pills, but also in my wholefood greens blend,which is powdered... I have chlorella, and I just mix that with juice and It isn't bad at all.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

babydollhair said:


> Luckiest, thanks for posting all the info on chlorella, i hope everyone reaps the best benefits from it. It has really blessed me, if you can't already tell!
> 
> 
> Sorry for the double post i didnt think it posted!?


 
Thanks. My hair is getting pretty long right now it's one inch past mid back (well that was as of my Dec measurement, my hair is braided back up now), but I have layers I want to catch up, and I want to get to waist length, so I believe this supplement can help with that.  I got to midback because of my health food kick, so I hope this can kick things up another knotch.  I also like that it says it makes hair really thick. And I don't know if that's just your genetic predisposition, but your hair is really gorgeously thick and beautiful babydollhair!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

SouthernStunner said:


> I just bought spirulina and chlorella I forgot about the chlorophyll so I am just going to stick with this and see how it works. I am still fasting so it wont be til the first of Feb before I start.


 
chlorella contains chlorophyll so you'll be fine.  Keep us updated. I know I will!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Auburn said:


> Only side effect for me was slight constipation. Chlorophyll made me go, chlorella had me not...going.
> 
> I'll pick it back up!


 
That's what I was saying earlier in the thread. Side effects like stomach pain or constipation (sorry should've been more complete with my explanation) happens because chlorella detoxes you. If you take too much it can back up your system. I read of people complaining  of stomach pain or constipation who were then advised to reduce their consumption of chlorella until their body is used to it, and then increase as the body is detoxing itself.  I took chlorella yesterday and I WENT to the bathroom, so I know that I am using the right amount as it is not backing up my system as the body detoxes.

I will only increase dosage after a week, when my body is used to it.

So if you have constipation, or stomach pain, cut back your dosage! Your body is detoxing too fast and is backed up!

Once your body is used to it, then you can increase the amount.

Keep in mind Chlorella has fiber in it.  If you take a fiber supplement it will help you in the bathroom to stay regular, too much fiber too soon will cause...constipation. Just as you would up your fiber slowly, in this case the same caution has to be taken with chlorella.


----------



## babydollhair

luckiestdestiny said:


> Thanks. My hair is getting pretty long right now it's one inch past mid back (well that was as of my Dec measurement, my hair is braided back up now), but I have layers I want to catch up, and I want to get to waist length, so I believe this supplement can help with that.  I got to midback because of my health food kick, so I hope this can kick things up another knotch.  I also like that it says it makes hair really thick. And I don't know if that's just your genetic predisposition, but your hair is really gorgeously thick and beautiful babydollhair!




Oh that is Long, and thank you! Um as far as i know i am black,w/some indian on my mother side,but she and the women on her side dont have hair like mine, nobody seems to know where it came from lol ! ! My mom is always asking what can she do to get hair like me! The supplements have made a difference in my hair retaining the length and i think the strength of my hair, plus i was using megatek/mn so thats why its so thick, plus they didnt get my hair so straight at the roots in my avatar pic. this board has helped take my thickness 2 another level Lol i swears! Being Natural too! 



i really do think the hair quality improves with better health, i will try to post some more pics in the future or do a fotki or something. I want to reach wsl too, last yr i tried but that was amibitious because i bc in 2006! Maybe this yr though.

Sorry 4 rambling, but i just wanted to add this is longest my hair has been in my adult life! I think as a child i stayed around shoulder/maybe apl.


----------



## babydollhair

Auburn said:


> Only side effect for me was slight constipation. Chlorophyll made me go, chlorella had me not...going.
> 
> I'll pick it back up!



I know i never have dealt with that, but i don't know if its because of the amount of water i was drinking too. i know  i seen someone else say that, i always took at most 3 grams a day.


----------



## ladytee2

I have a few things I want to order and the chlorella was on the list.  I have been looking for something for detox and energy.  I am definitely interested with the added benefit of helping my hair too.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

ladytee2 said:


> I have a few things I want to order and the chlorella was on the list. I have been looking for something for detox and energy. I am definitely interested with the added benefit of helping my hair too.


 Let us know when you get some and the results.

Hmmm...I feel a challenge coming on ladies.


----------



## Ms. Analeise

Auburn said:


> I think both expired but I'll go with the chlorella.
> It contains chlorophyll and is a super food i think.




True.  Thanks!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Auburn said:


> I think both expired but I'll go with the chlorella.
> It contains chlorophyll and is a super food i think.


 
That is correct. Chlorella is considered a super food.


----------



## IndianAngel22

luckiestdestiny said:


> Let us know when you get some and the results.
> 
> Hmmm...I feel a challenge coming on ladies.



Oh no! Not the challenge! LOL


----------



## Kurlee

subscribing!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

IndianAngel22 said:


> Oh no! Not the challenge! LOL


----------



## audacity.

i take this supplement daily.

here's what i use:
http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=VS-1116

i take it for health reasons...it's a superfood!


----------



## guyanesesista

^^^I take that too but I'm not consistent with it. When I took it with wheatgrass I'd energy like I was on speed. I had to stop the two, everything it was making everything way too sensitive.


----------



## soonergirl

Wow ladies!! You guys are so helpful!! I went out and got some!! I bought the wholefoods brand.  Thanks to all of you for taking the time to teach us about this supplement!!!


----------



## IndianAngel22

I'm so sad I have to wait over a week to receive mine in the mail  I want it now! If I get it now I can start getting my inch to inch and a half! I didn't even know this was possible, but if this stuff is so good, why isn't EVERYONE on it? Huh? All the benefits sound AMAZING is this some secret celebrity supplement that they are all on and normal people such as myself just never knew it? I would think if everyone knew about these benefits it would be flying off the shelves!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

soonergirl said:


> Wow ladies!! You guys are so helpful!! I went out and got some!! I bought the wholefoods brand. Thanks to all of you for taking the time to teach us about this supplement!!!


 Never mind, I was going to ask you which brand but you got the whole foods brand. Did you get the one with just chlorella? powder or pills?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

IndianAngel22 said:


> I'm so sad I have to wait over a week to receive mine in the mail  I want it now! If I get it now I can start getting my inch to inch and a half! I didn't even know this was possible, but if this stuff is so good, why isn't EVERYONE on it? Huh? All the benefits sound AMAZING is this some secret celebrity supplement that they are all on and normal people such as myself just never knew it? I would think if everyone knew about these benefits it would be flying off the shelves!


  You're cracking me up!  I understand the impatience which is why I went out and got mine at wholefoods.  I did get the brand you chose, though in pill form.  I don't know why everyone isn't on it. 

The thing I realize about lhcf is that everyone goes from one thing to another. I was doing that, until I stopped and realized what works for me, and that's what pushed me to an inch past midback.  I do not veer from my nettle tea rinses, and drinks plus eating healthy.  

My nettle tea rinse is super cheap. So I decided, I want a vitamin just one (I eat 80 percent veggies so I know I have my multi vitamin needs). 

Fast forward to my getting the wholefoods greens blend instead of my regular one, and then dropping weight.  So then I stumbled onto the chlorella thing by chance as it was in my whole foods greens blend. 

long story short, the more research I do on it, the more i love it. It isn't a whole vitamin, it's considered a whole food, super food. So the vitamins and nutrients in it are supposed to really be absorbed more efficiently. So I thought, what the hey, this has EVERYTHING in it EFA's, amino acids, vitamins, b-12, antioxidents, magnesium, etc so what the heck am I doing buying everything else separately. I need to simplify my life!

So anyways, I think it's great that when people find out what works, they stick to it. 

If this chlorella benefits me I will continue to take it, and just exercise right, do my nettle rinses, drink water, eat right and move on with my life.  

I've gotten to the point that I want a KISS regimen, and I think chlorella may be the way. I'm HOPING.


----------



## IndianAngel22

luckiestdestiny said:


> So anyways, I think it's great that when people find out what works, they stick to it.
> 
> If this chlorella benefits me I will continue to take it, and just exercise right, do my nettle rinses, drink water, eat right and move on with my life.
> 
> *I've gotten to the point that I want a KISS regimen, and I think chlorella may be the way*. I'm HOPING.



Do you really think that Chlorella could replace all my other vitamins? I take GNC Silica, Vitamin E, GNC Hair Skin and Nails, and Iron pills lol! What would you do? I just put them all in my smoothie cuz I don't like taking them. I was going to add the chlorella to the mix also.


----------



## gn1g

I was going to purchase chlorella again today but opted for Omega 369.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

IndianAngel22 said:


> Do you really think that Chlorella could replace all my other vitamins? I take GNC Silica, Vitamin E, GNC Hair Skin and Nails, and Iron pills lol! What would you do? I just put them all in my smoothie cuz I don't like taking them. I was going to add the chlorella to the mix also.


 
I can't speak for others. I get cha. But keep in mind that I eat 80 percent vegetarian and then my meat sources are primarily fish and chicken. Plus I drink green drinks. Between that and chlorella I'm pretty set.  If you're putting them in a smoothie and you know what your diet is like, go for it!

I know you're taking the same brand as me, so this tells what yaeyama has in it, but it's also what's in chlorella in general.  It clearly has vitamin E and Iron so I'd cut those out unless you need huge doses. I took silica and wasn't all that impressed, but each person is different.  I did like l cysteine, and may continue to take that but that would be my only other vitamin and then get the vitamin c from chlorella and my diet although I may not because l cysteine is already in there.:

Composition of Chlorella 

Proteins,Vitamins Minerals  per 100gm  Amino Acids  per 100gm  
Vitamin B1  1 - 3mg 
Vitamin B2 4 - 6mg 
Vitamin A 19.8mg 
Vitamin B6  1 - 3mg 
Vitamin B12 0.01 - 0.03mg
Vitamin C 30 - 150mg
Vitamin E 24.9mg
Potassium 1000mg
Sodium     57.5mg
Magnesium 314mg
Iron 204mg
Calcium 204mg
Beta Carotone 119mg


Chlorophyll  3000-4500mg


Hisidine 1.20%
Arginine 3.67%
Apartic Acid 5.21%
Threonine 2.80%
Lysine 4.90%
Glutanic Acid 6.67%
Proline 2.81%
Glycine 3.36%
Alanine 4.55%
Cysteine 0.79%
Phenylaline 2.91%
Methionine 1.30%
Leucine 5.07%
Isoleucine 2.23%
Serince 2.37%
Aspartic Acid  5.21%
Tryptophan 1.18%
Valine  3.23%



Why is our chlorella better than other brands?

COMPARISON CHART II - Yaeyama Chlorella (=Outdoor Cultivated) vs Others (=Indoor or Tank Cultivated)



Ingredients (per 100g)  Yaeyama Chlorella
Outdoor-cultivated Tank Cult. (A)  Tank Cult.(B)  Tank Cult. (C) Tank Cult. (D) 
Protein (g) 67.0 63.69 58.6 52.89 62.75 
Chlorophyll (g) 3.95 2.6 2.77 2.53 2.74 
Beta carotene (mg) 65 18 - - - 
Total carotenoid (mg) 512.8 296.4 - - - 
C.G.F. (g) 25.6 15.54 - 15.75 14.04 
Total nucleic acid (g) 6.88 5.86 4.87 4.1 6.52 
Iron (mg) 204 23.9 27.8 75.8 25.6 
Calcium (mg) 124.2 35 - - - 
T-PP (mg) 11.4 25.64 19.23 8.55 43.09


----------



## luckiestdestiny

gn1g said:


> I was going to purchase chlorella again today but opted for Omega 369.


 
Chlorella has Omegas:
The fatty-acid composition of the dry bio mass from green microalgae of chlorella was characterized by it's high content of linolenic acid-36.5%, palmic acid-20.4% and oleic acid 10.3%
http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache...sition+of+chlorella&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=10&gl=us

Also as for being superior to vitamins it is a whole food:
*CGF is 100% water soluble and so readily "body-available".CGF has an optional density of 5000 which makes it the most potent produced anywhere in the world. 
*More about omegas and linolic
Chlorella contains a greater quantity of fatty acids than either spirulina or Lake Klamath wild blue green algae. About 20% of these fatty acids make up the artery cleansing, omega - 3, alpha - linolenic variety and it is believed that this is one reason why Chlorella has been shown to be so effective in reducing cholesterol in the body and in reducing arteriosclerosis. 

http://www.chlorella-africa.com/chlorellacgf.html

I think I'll stick with chlorella but any additional omegas can't hurt as they are so good for the body!


----------



## PGirl

I started taking it when I read that it helps get toxins like metals out of the body.  I don't take it for hair growth but maybe it helps that too...

Spirulina is another one that is similar and works well with Chlorella.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Okay this sounds weird, but I'm gonna report it anyways cause it's true whether fast or not. I've been taking chlorella pills for today and yesterday when I bought them. A couple days before I took just powdered form in my green drink about 700 mg total. Now I'm over 2 g and change, will increase from there. Anyways, I chopped my nails a few days ago because they always grow out and split anyways, and they were just uneven.  The white tips are back at about a quarter of an inch. I'm looking at them while typing.

All I'm taking is my chlorella and my green drink.

My nails never grew this fast before, they are normally snail slow.

Is hair far behind? Hmmm....


----------



## luckiestdestiny

PGirl said:


> I started taking it when I read that it helps get toxins like metals out of the body. I don't take it for hair growth but maybe it helps that too...
> 
> Spirulina is another one that is similar and works well with Chlorella.


 
Yeah. I liked that idea too. And I love spirulina, take it in my green drink, but I wanted more chlorella because it has so many vitamins in it.  As for the toxic thing, I totally wanted to clear my body. Like mercury, chlorella binds to it and flushes it out of your system along with other toxins and metals. So I'm really psyched about it!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Okay ladies, 
I know I'm overloading you with articles, but this one is about how much chlorella can be taken.  That's a question everyone has asked. I know babydollhair takes 3 gm and got excellent growth but surprisingly it's recommended to take even more. BUT if you read through the article it says NOT to take it all at once, to increase it slowly.

http://www.chlorellafactor.com/chlorella-spirulina-30.html
Chlorella
*Disease-fighting dose: 10 grams / day 
Maintenance dose: 5 grams / day *
Upper limit: *there is no upper limit, but introduce chlorella into your diet gradually and monitor your stools. *Since chlorella can result in mild diarrhea in some persons, introduce it slowly. (Your body will adapt over a period of a few weeks, allowing you to take more.) 


Once again, most people take far too little of these foods. I've seen people take two tiny tablets of chlorella -- about 300mg -- and declare they've "taken my chlorella for the day!" That's like eating one bite of broccoli and expecting to receive the full health benefits of broccoli.

In order to be effective, you've got to take the much larger doses mentioned above. If you buy chlorella in tiny tablets, as it is often sold, that means taking a handful of tablets with each meal. Here's a tip: don't count out the tablets every single time. Count them once so you know what five grams looks like. After that, just grab a handful and toss it down your throat. It doesn't matter if it's off by a few tablets. Remember: these aren't drugs. You don't have to be exact about it, just make sure you're getting at least the doses mentioned above.

There's no harm in taking more, of course. Aside from the health benefits I've described here, the main thing you'll notice is that your stools will turn green. This is an indication that you're getting a good dose of chlorella into your diet. *If your stools aren't green, you aren't taking enough.*


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Last article bit I'll post just as a reminder of the benefits.

The cost of chlorella and spirulina, on the other hand, is only a few dollars a week. In exchange, a person experiences greater health, greater mental clarity, longer lifespan, prevention of a long list of diseases, and in many cases, even the reversal of major diseases. You can't put a price on these benefits, but if you could, there's no doubt they would greatly outweigh the few dollars spent on chlorella.

From the same source in my previous post...


----------



## Duff

Luckie, you are on the ball with all this info.  I went and looked at my Green Super Food that I got from whole foods and yep it has it in it.  and I slacked off on taking it.  I've got to get some apple juice and start taking it again.  I may look into adding the chlorella suppl too...


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Duff said:


> Luckie, you are on the ball with all this info. I went and looked at my Green Super Food that I got from whole foods and yep it has it in it. and I slacked off on taking it. I've got to get some apple juice and start taking it again. I may look into adding the chlorella suppl too...


 Thanks for the compliment.  I was hoping that I wasn't overloading the ladies of lhcf w/ info but then I thought, we can NEVER have to much info lol!  So I just went ahead and posted it. Good to know it's appreciated.


----------



## gn1g

excellent information and it is great at thickening hair and growing nails.  They also sale spirilina and chlorella in one capsule together that works wonders.


----------



## Lebiya

Ok, I'll be picking this up this week-end I hope. 

Basically this 'super food' cleans/flushes your body while giving/replacing it with all the vitamins and goodness it needs...I'm on it!!


----------



## babydollhair

Also another good brand is sun chlorella its acutally fairly popular. Also as pointed out there is a difference in the quality of chlorella, from yayaema (sp?) vs chorella from china, supposedly it is a lesser quality (china).


----------



## TdotGirl

Thanks for all the info ladies.

I'm definately looking into buying this.


----------



## gn1g

I use Sun.  Chlorella sweeps the body of everything that should not be in it, Spirilina helps me to feel energized and well.


----------



## msdevo

After reading the info I decided to purchase some today from Vitacost. Thanks ladies!!


----------



## Candycane044

I've been looking for a powdered detox drink, so upon doing some more research and listening to the testimonies, I believe I will be purchasing this later today.  Thanks ladies!


----------



## msdevo

I opted for the 16oz because the 8oz would not be available for about 10 days. They have already sent me a shipping notice for my order. Dang that was FAST!!!!


----------



## cocomochaa

i got succkked in and bought chlorella and spirulina from holland & baratt i'l post results in a couple weeks.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

I have been taking this for detox, not for hair growth...hmmm.









Supplement Facts
Serving Size: 6 Tablets
Servings per Container: 30

Amount Per Serving% Daily Value

Calories10*

Total Fat0.5 gr<2%

Total Carb. <1g<2%

Protein2 gr4%

Vitamin A (100% as beta-carotene)500 IU10%

Vitamin K16 micrograms20%

Iron2.7 Milligrams15%

Sodium5 Milligrams<2%

Chlorophyll45 Milligrams*

B-Carotene0.3 Milligrams*

Chlorella (Chlorella vulgaris)3000 Milligrams*

*Daily value not established.



Other Ingredients: Each tablet contains 500 mg Earthrise Chlorella. 
*Other Ingredients:* Vegetable stearates and silica.




Free Of
Pesticides and herbicides.


Directions
Take 6 tablets (3 grams) per day.


Warnings
If you have a medical condition or are on medication, consult a physician before using this or any other supplement.



Disclaimer
These statements have not been evaluated by the FDA. These products are not intended to diagnose, treat, cure, or prevent any disease.


----------



## soonergirl

I got the wholefoods brand pills, the 100 count bottle. yippeee!!! I am already noticing the detox effects, which I personally welcome









luckiestdestiny said:


> Never mind, I was going to ask you which brand but you got the whole foods brand. Did you get the one with just chlorella? powder or pills?


----------



## IndianAngel22

soonergirl said:


> I got the wholefoods brand pills, the 100 count bottle. yippeee!!! I am already noticing the detox effects, which I personally welcome



What does it feel like? I've never detoxed before so am i just gonna be pooping a lot? That doesn't sound cute or fun lol


----------



## soonergirl

Its fine actually... I am usually constipated and am on an abnormal schedule for (pooping) and now I go every morning.. sorry tmi ladies


----------



## Nice & Wavy

soonergirl said:


> Its fine actually... I am usually constipated and am on an abnormal schedule for (pooping) and now I go every morning.. sorry tmi ladies


 
...sorry


----------



## babydollhair

Nice & Wavy said:


> I have been taking this for detox, not for hair growth...hmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supplement Facts
> Serving Size: 6 Tablets
> Servings per Container: 30
> 
> Amount Per Serving% Daily Value
> 
> Calories10*
> 
> Total Fat0.5 gr<2%
> 
> Total Carb. <1g<2%
> 
> Protein2 gr4%
> 
> Vitamin A (100% as beta-carotene)500 IU10%
> 
> Vitamin K16 micrograms20%
> 
> Iron2.7 Milligrams15%
> 
> Sodium5 Milligrams<2%
> 
> Chlorophyll45 Milligrams*
> 
> B-Carotene0.3 Milligrams*
> 
> Chlorella (Chlorella vulgaris)3000 Milligrams*
> 
> *Daily value not established.
> 
> 
> 
> Other Ingredients: Each tablet contains 500 mg Earthrise Chlorella.
> *Other Ingredients:* Vegetable stearates and silica.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Of
> Pesticides and herbicides.
> 
> 
> Directions
> Take 6 tablets (3 grams) per day.
> 
> 
> Warnings
> If you have a medical condition or are on medication, consult a physician before using this or any other supplement.
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer
> These statements have not been evaluated by the FDA. These products are not intended to diagnose, treat, cure, or prevent any disease.




This is the one i have now. I just wish it listed how much chlorella growth factor it had in it. I picked it up at the vitaminshoppe.


----------



## LaidBak

I have been taking biotin for years to boost my hair and nail growth and strength.  But this last month I did a test and confirmed that it is responsible for my acne!  Sooo, this thread is right on time for me.  Thanks LuckiestDestiny!  I bought the Vitamin Shoppe brand of Super Clorella and took my first 1 today.  I just relaxed so I will easily be able to see if it increases my growth rate.


----------



## belle_reveuse28

babydollhair said:


> This is the one i have now. I just wish it listed how much chlorella growth factor it had in it. I picked it up at the vitaminshoppe.



OH man, I got this one too and I forgot to check to see how much CGF was in it as well.  I thought Source Naturals had the highest, but I'm not sure.  It's in one of the earlier posts.. Let me go look... I'm going to google this and see if I can find out.

ETA:  Okay, this is what I found out.. The CGF in EarthRise Chlorella is 18.8 percent...

"How to Use Chlorella
Just 3 grams a day is helpful for increased energy and well-being. 15 tablets or one teaspoon of powder blended with juice or water is all it takes for better health naturally. 

Chlorella Nutritional Information
Each 15 tablet (3 gram) serving contains:

Overall Digestibility 82.8% 
Protein 66.7% 
Chlorella Growth Factor (CGF) 18.8% 

Amount % DV Amount % DV 
Total Calories 10 n/a Protein 1.8g 4% 
Total Fat 0.4g <1% Total Carb. 0.4g <1% 
Sodium 3mg <1% Potassium 35mg <2% 
Vitamin A 1500IU (Tabs) | 2500IU (Powder) 30% | 50% Vitamin C 4mg 6% 
(100% Beta Carotene) Vitamin E 0.7IU 2% 
Calcium 4mg <2% Magnesium 8.0mg 2% 
Iron 2mg 10% Thiamin 0.05mg 4% 
Niacin 0.75mg 4% Vitamin B-6 0.05mg 2% 
Riboflavin 0.15mg 8% Vitamin B-12 0.12mcg 2% 

Fifteen Chlorella tablets (3 grams) provide these antioxidants and phytonutrients: 
Chlorophyll 80mg Mixed Carotenoids 8mg 

Premium Japanese Quality. Superior technology means superior taste and nutrition. 
The cell walls are cracked open in the drying process while maintaining cell integrity and nutrient value. In the body, open cells allow the nutrients to be released and assimilated. 
Rich in Chlorophyll for natural cleansing. Complete vegetable source of all amino acids. 
Excellent source of iron - especially important for women and children. 
Over 18% Chlorella Growth Factor, high in RNA and DNA, the building blocks of life. 

Enhances Cleansing Health: Chlorella is nature's richest source of natural chlorophyll. Limited scientific studies show chlorella may help support the body's cleansing processes. 

Supports Immune System: A healthy immune system defends, cleans and maintains the body. Scientific studies show chlorella supports immune system health. 

Promotes Cellular Health: Natural Beta Carotene is an antioxidant nutrient which may help maintain cellular health. Chlorella has a high content of natural Beta Carotene in an antioxidant complex of carotenoids, synergistically promoting health at multiple sites in the body."


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Lebiya said:


> Ok, I'll be picking this up this week-end I hope.
> 
> Basically this 'super food' cleans/flushes your body while giving/replacing it with all the vitamins and goodness it needs...I'm on it!!


 
Exactly. You just put into a sentence what it took me like four different articles to say!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

babydollhair said:


> Also another good brand is sun chlorella its acutally fairly popular. Also as pointed out there is a difference in the quality of chlorella, from yayaema (sp?) vs chorella from china, supposedly it is a lesser quality (china).


 yayaema is good?  I understand you about the sun chlorella because I was researching that one. But what's the one that we should stay away from?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

msdevo said:


> After reading the info I decided to purchase some today from Vitacost. Thanks ladies!!


 Yay!  Another on the team. Make sure to check by in and report any changes.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

babybex99 said:


> i got succkked in and bought chlorella and spirulina from holland & baratt i'l post results in a couple weeks.


 Looking forward to it. I have a feeling you'll be reporting in a week. I think I will. I'm noticing more energy right now, and the nail growth thing. I'll see if there's anything else to report shortly...


----------



## babydollhair

luckiestdestiny said:


> yayaema is good?  I understand you about the sun chlorella because I was researching that one. But what's the one that we should stay away from?



I don't know  a specific brand per say, but i think chlorella that says chinese, or from china and not japan, let me go look this up...


----------



## luckiestdestiny

IndianAngel22 said:


> What does it feel like? I've never detoxed before so am i just gonna be pooping a lot? That doesn't sound cute or fun lol


 I haven't had a bad reaction. I just had more "regular" bathroom. Not running if you know what I mean or slowing down (trying to be delicate in description). I know if I had either that I should half the pills and start from there and then work my way up when my body gets used to it.  However, I was prepared to do that, and didn't have to. It seems I took the right amount.  Pooping a lot? HA HA! Not Like running to the bathroom. I did have 2 movements in a day.  HOWEVER, I didn't have to run. I noticed I needed to go and held it for half an hour as I was in the car, so it's good to know you won't have to "RUUUUUUUN". It's like normal bathroom, only more frequent. The other days I only had one movement but I just upped mine (chlorella intake) by a couple more pills as I wasn't having any difficulties and I noticed that my nails were growing super fast so I got giddy. Two movements is nothing, so I'm cool with it.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

babydollhair said:


> This is the one i have now. I just wish it listed how much chlorella growth factor it had in it. I picked it up at the vitaminshoppe.


 
Yeah, I know what you mean. That's the reason I got the yaeyama one because it listed the chlorella growth factor as well.  You want to have high doses of that in it. I posted some stuff about it back on the first few pages.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

babydollhair said:


> This is the one i have now. I just wish it listed how much chlorella growth factor it had in it. I picked it up at the vitaminshoppe.


 Yours says Yaeyama too on it, but mine is from source naturals it's in a black and green package. It's on sale at whole foods for like $10 for 300 tablets.


----------



## nativequeen

subscribing!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

LaidBak said:


> I have been taking biotin for years to boost my hair and nail growth and strength. But this last month I did a test and confirmed that it is responsible for my acne! Sooo, this thread is right on time for me. Thanks LuckiestDestiny! I bought the Vitamin Shoppe brand of Super Clorella and took my first 1 today. I just relaxed so I will easily be able to see if it increases my growth rate.


 


Your welcome. Glad I could help.  Looking forward to your report.


----------



## babydollhair

luckiestdestiny said:


> yayaema is good?  I understand you about the sun chlorella because I was researching that one. But what's the one that we should stay away from?



Right, yayaema is good. I thought i read that the china chlorella was inferior to japanese or yayaema chlorella, but i just tried to google and didnt see that. ;/ Eitherway Yes yayaema is the bomb!

I actually do have jarrow brand powder too! im a fiene  lol, i haven't opened it but it has 241 mg of cgf for every two grams, compared to my source naturals one, that has 531 mg per 3 grams? Once im done with jarrows looks like i will be going back to source naturals!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

belle_reveuse28 said:


> OH man, I got this one too and I forgot to check to see how much CGF was in it as well. I thought Source Naturals had the highest, but I'm not sure. It's in one of the earlier posts.. Let me go look... I'm going to google this and see if I can find out.
> 
> ETA: Okay, this is what I found out.. The CGF in EarthRise Chlorella is 18.8 percent...
> 
> "How to Use Chlorella
> Just 3 grams a day is helpful for increased energy and well-being. 15 tablets or one teaspoon of powder blended with juice or water is all it takes for better health naturally.
> 
> Chlorella Nutritional Information
> Each 15 tablet (3 gram) serving contains:
> 
> Overall Digestibility 82.8%
> Protein 66.7%
> Chlorella Growth Factor (CGF) 18.8%
> 
> Amount % DV Amount % DV
> Total Calories 10 n/a Protein 1.8g 4%
> Total Fat 0.4g <1% Total Carb. 0.4g <1%
> Sodium 3mg <1% Potassium 35mg <2%
> Vitamin A 1500IU (Tabs) | 2500IU (Powder) 30% | 50% Vitamin C 4mg 6%
> (100% Beta Carotene) Vitamin E 0.7IU 2%
> Calcium 4mg <2% Magnesium 8.0mg 2%
> Iron 2mg 10% Thiamin 0.05mg 4%
> Niacin 0.75mg 4% Vitamin B-6 0.05mg 2%
> Riboflavin 0.15mg 8% Vitamin B-12 0.12mcg 2%
> 
> Fifteen Chlorella tablets (3 grams) provide these antioxidants and phytonutrients:
> Chlorophyll 80mg Mixed Carotenoids 8mg
> 
> Premium Japanese Quality. Superior technology means superior taste and nutrition.
> The cell walls are cracked open in the drying process while maintaining cell integrity and nutrient value. In the body, open cells allow the nutrients to be released and assimilated.
> Rich in Chlorophyll for natural cleansing. Complete vegetable source of all amino acids.
> Excellent source of iron - especially important for women and children.
> Over 18% Chlorella Growth Factor, high in RNA and DNA, the building blocks of life.
> 
> Enhances Cleansing Health: Chlorella is nature's richest source of natural chlorophyll. Limited scientific studies show chlorella may help support the body's cleansing processes.
> 
> Supports Immune System: A healthy immune system defends, cleans and maintains the body. Scientific studies show chlorella supports immune system health.
> 
> Promotes Cellular Health: Natural Beta Carotene is an antioxidant nutrient which may help maintain cellular health. Chlorella has a high content of natural Beta Carotene in an antioxidant complex of carotenoids, synergistically promoting health at multiple sites in the body."


 
Thanks so much. Every little bit of info helps.  Good to see it has CFG in it because Babydollhair purchased it!


----------



## babydollhair

I am steadfast source naturals is the best brand i have tried, i posted this because someone might find it beneficial. 

fyi-Jarrow has a large container that has the most cgf i have seen in any product. Look

Chlorella Growth Factor (CGF)	950 Milligrams!!! I seen this on vitacost, but have never  tried it. 

Description
100% Pure Chlorella
Rich in Chlorella Growth Factor, RNA, DNA and Chlorophyll Jarrow Formulas® Yaeyama Chlorella is a subspecies of Chlorella vulgaris, a single-celled, fresh water algae. Yaeyama Chlorella is grown in the environmentally pristine coral reef region of Japan's Ishigaki Island using mountain spring water, tropical sunshine and food grade nutrients.
Yaeyama Chlorella cell walls are broken by high impact jet-spray drying that pulverizes the algae wall for increased absorption of its vital nutrients.

Yaeyama Chlorella offers rich amounts of chlorophyll, Chlorella Growth Factor (CGF is high in RNA/DNA), proteins, beta carotene, B vitamins and various minerals. The phytonutrients in Yaeyama Chlorella support healthy cell growth and development and promote detoxification, especially heavy metal excretion.

Yaeyama means richer, flavorful and more nutritious chlorella!

Supplement Facts
Serving Size: 1 Teaspoon (5 gr)
Servings per Container: 200
	Amount Per Serving	% Daily Value
Calories	25	
Calories from Fat	5	
Total Fat	0.5 gr	1%
Saturated Fat	0 gr	0%
Total Carbohydrate	1 gr	0%
Dietary Fiber	0 gr	0%
Protein	4 gr	
Vitamin A (from Beta-Carotene)	2010 International Unit	40%
Vitamin C	5 Milligrams	8%
Thiamin (B1)	80 micrgrams	6%
Riboflavin	0.3 Milligrams	15%
Niacin (B3)	1.3 Milligrams	6%
Vitamin B6	130 micrgrams	6%
Vitamin B12	0.7 micrgrams	12%
Magnesium	17 Milligrams	4%
Manganese	0.3 Milligrams	15%
Iron	4 Milligrams	20%
Potassium	69 Milligrams	2%
Yaeyama Chlorella 	5 gr	*
Chlorophyll	215 Milligrams	*
Chlorella Growth Factor (CGF)	950 Milligrams	*
*Daily value not established.


----------



## Lebiya

Has anyone taken this: 

http://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2134029&cp=&kw=chlorofresh&origkw=chlorofresh&sr=1

I know this is not the chorella, but I'm still trying to find it without buying it online, I'd like to buy the Yaeyama Chlorella...can I find it at the vitamin shop in toronto?


----------



## peppers01

shan_2001 said:


> *My inner product/supplement junkie must resist...*


 

*Can't....resist....must ....google products....*

* OP*


----------



## Zay-neey

i just ordered some, i so have to try this , because i think biotin is making me breakout, cuz i never used to breakout before until  the last 6 months, wen i started biotin. So i need a good replacement


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Nice & Wavy said:


> I have been taking this for detox, not for hair growth...hmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supplement Facts
> Serving Size: 6 Tablets
> Servings per Container: 30
> 
> Amount Per Serving% Daily Value
> 
> Calories10*
> 
> Total Fat0.5 gr<2%
> 
> Total Carb. <1g<2%
> 
> Protein2 gr4%
> 
> Vitamin A (100% as beta-carotene)500 IU10%
> 
> Vitamin K16 micrograms20%
> 
> Iron2.7 Milligrams15%
> 
> Sodium5 Milligrams<2%
> 
> Chlorophyll45 Milligrams*
> 
> B-Carotene0.3 Milligrams*
> 
> Chlorella (Chlorella vulgaris)3000 Milligrams*
> 
> *Daily value not established.
> 
> 
> 
> Other Ingredients: Each tablet contains 500 mg Earthrise Chlorella.
> *Other Ingredients:* Vegetable stearates and silica.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Of
> Pesticides and herbicides.
> 
> 
> Directions
> Take 6 tablets (3 grams) per day.
> 
> 
> Warnings
> If you have a medical condition or are on medication, consult a physician before using this or any other supplement.
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer
> These statements have not been evaluated by the FDA. These products are not intended to diagnose, treat, cure, or prevent any disease.


 

Exactly. When I first got in in my green drink, it was for health reasons, then I started researching, and now with my speedy nail growth I'm like hmmm.....


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Lebiya said:


> Has anyone taken this:
> 
> http://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2134029&cp=&kw=chlorofresh&origkw=chlorofresh&sr=1
> 
> I know this is not the chorella, but I'm still trying to find it without buying it online, I'd like to buy the Yaeyama Chlorella...can I find it at the vitamin shop in toronto?


 
Is there a whole foods in Toronto?  You can get it there, that's where I got mine. If not, find a Organic, allnatural store and you should be able to find it. The online vitamin shop has Jarrow brand Yayama as well as source naturals so there is a chance you can find it there.  HTH


----------



## luckiestdestiny

peppers01 said:


> *Can't....resist....must ....google products....*
> 
> * OP*


 Also if you go back to the beginning of the thread, I googled and pasted links to lots of info that can help on page. Pull up a chair.There's lots of stuff on the internet too.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Zay-neey said:


> i just ordered some, i so have to try this , because i think biotin is making me breakout, cuz i never used to breakout before until the last 6 months, wen i started biotin. So i need a good replacement


 Common complaint w/ biotin.  Check in when you get it and let us know how it goes.  Try to get ones with high Chlorella growth factor like Source Naturals Yaeyama or others like Sun Chlorella. (Baby doll hair recommended both and I researched and both are the tops).


----------



## TdotGirl

Thanks to this thread, I went out and bought 100% pure powder Chlorella. 

There is a whole foods in Toronto.

Btw, I smell a challenge coming!!!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

babybex99 said:


> i got succkked in and bought chlorella and spirulina from holland & baratt i'l post results in a couple weeks.


 Does it say how much CFG (Chlorella Growth Factor) is in there?


----------



## pri

Wow...I was looking for a thread like this some months back and thanks to Babydollhair she helped me a lot out w/ this one. She put me onto the Chlorella by Source Naturals and I've been taking it ever since. I take the Yaeyama tablets but once finished I will get the powder. I also drink a greenfood drink w/ all that good stuff in it by Bolthouse Farms and another but forgot the name of that one...believe it starts w/ a N. I did a lot of research on Chlorella and it is a very beneficial product that I'm glad I added to my health regimen.


----------



## Kurlee

TdotGirl said:


> Thanks to this thread, I went out and bought 100% pure powder Chlorella.
> 
> There is a whole foods in Toronto.
> 
> Btw, I smell a challenge coming!!!!


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## babydollhair

Juspri said:


> Wow...I was looking for a thread like this some months back and thanks to Babydollhair she helped me a lot out w/ this one. She put me onto the Chlorella by Source Naturals and I've been taking it ever since. I take the Yaeyama tablets but once finished I will get the powder. I also drink a greenfood drink w/ all that good stuff in it by Bolthouse Farms and another but forgot the name of that one...believe it starts w/ a N. I did a lot of research on Chlorella and it is a very beneficial product that I'm glad I added to my health regimen.





Hey Girl, glad to know its working for you! ;0)


----------



## Irresistible

luckiestdestiny said:


> More about chlorella growth factor:http://www.shokos.com/CryptomonadalesCGF.htm
> * chlorella growth factor helps to refresh and rejuvenate every cell of your body.*
> * chlorella growth factor helps to enable your body to utilize nutrients more effectively.*
> * chlorella growth factor helps to detoxify and chelate your body.*
> * chlorella growth factor helps to stimulate and build your immune system.*
> * chlorella growth factor helps to strengthen your body's ability to recover quickly from stress.*
> * chlorella growth factor helps to combat damaging free radicals.*
> * chlorella growth factor helps to accelerate and enhance the re-growth of damaged tissue.*
> * chlorella growth factor helps to improve cellular efficiency and integrity.*
> * chlorella growth factor helps to activate cellular functions and increases your metabolism.*
> * chlorella growth factor helps to normalize the metabolism of fats.*
> * chlorella growth factor helps to activate protein synthesis.*
> * chlorella growth factor helps to increase the growth of beneficial bacteria in your colon.*
> * chlorella growth factor helps to promote healthy growth in children without adverse side effects.*
> * chlorella growth factor helps you to resist the effects of premature aging.*
> * chlorella growth factor helps to enhance RNA DNA functions responsible for the production of proteins, enzymes and energy at the cellular level.*
> * chlorella growth factor helps to encourage the rejuvenation of your body's own DNA RNA, thus you will look and feel younger.* Typically beginning with visible positive changes as it helps to strengthen and improve hair, skin and nails.*
> 
> 
> and more



I have every reason to get this stuff, and not a single reason not to

years and years ago I got it or spirulina one of the other and it was soooo nasty I never took it

its gross

but I'm going to get it and take it SLOOOOWLY and seriously this time


----------



## Irresistible

luckiestdestiny said:


> Is there a whole foods in Toronto?  You can get it there, that's where I got mine. If not, find a Organic, allnatural store and you should be able to find it. The online vitamin shop has Jarrow brand Yayama as well as source naturals so there is a chance you can find it there.  HTH


oh and to you I saw another post about checking with your doctor before this if your taking meds

I dont know what this stuff is exactly yet, as its been a long time since I looked into it, but if it has ANYTHING to do with seaweed or kelp, be careful as you have stated there is an issue with your thyroid and the iodine in those products can jack it up

get all the information you need regarding this


----------



## Lebiya

TdotGirl said:


> Thanks to this thread, I went out and bought 100% pure powder Chlorella.
> 
> There is a whole foods in Toronto.
> 
> Btw, I smell a challenge coming!!!!


 
I'm gonnna check out your recommendations!


----------



## Lebiya

is spirulina the same as chorella?


----------



## soonergirl

Hey ladies check out chlorellafactor.com, this guy has some interesting facts on the supplement and how we need spirulina as well. I know that most of this info luckie has already given us, but I thought his site was funny and seals the nail in the coffin for me to use these supplements...


----------



## belle_reveuse28

babydollhair said:


> I am steadfast source naturals is the best brand i have tried, i posted this because someone might find it beneficial.
> 
> fyi-Jarrow has a large container that has the most cgf i have seen in any product. Look
> 
> Chlorella Growth Factor (CGF)	950 Milligrams!!! I seen this on vitacost, but have never  tried it.
> 
> Description
> 100% Pure Chlorella
> Rich in Chlorella Growth Factor, RNA, DNA and Chlorophyll Jarrow Formulas® Yaeyama Chlorella is a subspecies of Chlorella vulgaris, a single-celled, fresh water algae. Yaeyama Chlorella is grown in the environmentally pristine coral reef region of Japan's Ishigaki Island using mountain spring water, tropical sunshine and food grade nutrients.
> Yaeyama Chlorella cell walls are broken by high impact jet-spray drying that pulverizes the algae wall for increased absorption of its vital nutrients.
> 
> Yaeyama Chlorella offers rich amounts of chlorophyll, Chlorella Growth Factor (CGF is high in RNA/DNA), proteins, beta carotene, B vitamins and various minerals. The phytonutrients in Yaeyama Chlorella support healthy cell growth and development and promote detoxification, especially heavy metal excretion.
> 
> Yaeyama means richer, flavorful and more nutritious chlorella!
> 
> Supplement Facts
> Serving Size: 1 Teaspoon (5 gr)
> Servings per Container: 200
> Amount Per Serving	% Daily Value
> Calories	25
> Calories from Fat	5
> Total Fat	0.5 gr	1%
> Saturated Fat	0 gr	0%
> Total Carbohydrate	1 gr	0%
> Dietary Fiber	0 gr	0%
> Protein	4 gr
> Vitamin A (from Beta-Carotene)	2010 International Unit	40%
> Vitamin C	5 Milligrams	8%
> Thiamin (B1)	80 micrgrams	6%
> Riboflavin	0.3 Milligrams	15%
> Niacin (B3)	1.3 Milligrams	6%
> Vitamin B6	130 micrgrams	6%
> Vitamin B12	0.7 micrgrams	12%
> Magnesium	17 Milligrams	4%
> Manganese	0.3 Milligrams	15%
> Iron	4 Milligrams	20%
> Potassium	69 Milligrams	2%
> Yaeyama Chlorella 	5 gr	*
> Chlorophyll	215 Milligrams	*
> Chlorella Growth Factor (CGF)	950 Milligrams	*
> *Daily value not established.



So you're saying that Source Naturals is the best you've tried, even over the Jarrow that you asre saying has the most CGF, even more than Source Naturals?  Should we buy the one that has the most CGF?  I'm a little confused.... I have a 15 days supply, so I'm still doing research to figure out what's gonig to be the best one.   I bought EarthRise becuase I had read a thread where Irresisitible said it was the best kind out there.... It has 18.8 percent CGF but I dont know how much milligrams that is.  I guess I need to convert that into miligrams and see.   Let me see if this is right, 18.8 % of 3grams is .564 grams.   1 g = 1000 mg.... so .564 g = 564 mg.   (feels like organic chem lab all over again! )   Hmm.... Well, that's less than the Jarrow.  Any suggestions?  Is this good enough?

ETA:  I just went to vitacost.com and looked at the large 2 lb Jarrow formula that babydollhair mentioned.  It has 200 servings, at 5g each serving ( 1 tbsp) for $43.  That's a steal!  I bought a 15 day supply, 90 capsules, by Earthrise for $12 at only 3g per serving, 6 capsules.   So 200 servings for $43 and 15 servings for $12, the larger one is definitely the better, and it has 954 mg or so of CGF... I think I will be ordering that, esp because shipping is same day and is only 4.99.  Check it out!     Now I need to find a green drink with spirulina and all that good stuff in it and I'm set. 

So ladies, are we doing a challenge or anything?  Some way to track our progress, even within this thread?


----------



## Zay-neey

i bought Jarrow - The Powder  it has 480 chlorella growth factor if i take 4mg ( double the serving size).
is 480 chlorella growth factor alot?
I'll be getting my chlorella on monday


----------



## Lebiya

I thought Yaeyama Chlorella was suppose to be the best ..?


----------



## sonia1965

This is far too interesting to ignore.......I'm on this one!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Lebiya said:


> I thought Yaeyama Chlorella was suppose to be the best ..?


 supossedly Yaeyama is one of the best. But that doesn't mean that there aren't other options. Babydollhair also mentioned Sun chorella.  And any chorella with CGF is going to be very helpful. So if you have it already, see how it works, and just get the other kind later. I think Babydollhair was saying she noticed the faster results from source naturals Yaeyama and to be honest, I got it three days ago and my nails are growing like weeds.  Also, I told my mom about it, as it also helps to regulate the body and as she's going through menapause, I sent her a study that shows it helps it to slow up hot flashes, or stops them.  Don't you know she took it the first day and said in her words that her hot flashes are down to one instead of what she says are like "20" a day. Now she doesn't keep count and was being "dramatic" but she has so many she can hardly count. It's held steady since she started taking it. So I know that this version's benefits work fast. I  know this was a side note, but just shows all the benefits.


Wanted to add not to get the chinese according to babydollhair.


----------



## yodie

Is powder better than capsules? 

I'm interested in adding this to my supplements in an effort to eliminate some of the ones I already take.


----------



## Candycane044

This is the one I bought:

http://www.iherb.com/ProductDetails.aspx?pid=514

But I'm wondering if I should've bought the Yaeyamma because it actually has the CGF.  The one I bought doesn't say CGF it just says it has 3000mg of Chlorella.  I'm still going to try the one I bought and see how it works.  If it doesn't really work for me, I'll buy the one you all recommended.

ETA: Sooo does CGF automatically come in Chlorella?  I'm a bit confused, one source I read said that CGF was already in the Chlorella and another one speaks as if they're two different things.


----------



## soonergirl

Good question candy, I would like to know too!


----------



## belle_reveuse28

Lebiya said:


> I thought Yaeyama Chlorella was suppose to be the best ..?






luckiestdestiny said:


> supossedly Yaeyama is one of the best. But that doesn't mean that there aren't other options. Babydollhair also mentioned Sun chorella.  And any chorella with CGF is going to be very helpful. So if you have it already, see how it works, and just get the other kind later. I think Babydollhair was saying she noticed the faster results from source naturals Yaeyama and to be honest, I got it three days ago and my nails are growing like weeds.  Also, I told my mom about it, as it also helps to regulate the body and as she's going through menapause, I sent her a study that shows it helps it to slow up hot flashes, or stops them.  Don't you know she took it the first day and said in her words that her hot flashes are down to one instead of what she says are like "20" a day. Now she doesn't keep count and was being "dramatic" but she has so many she can hardly count. It's held steady since she started taking it. So I know that this version's benefits work fast. I  know this was a side note, but just shows all the benefits.




It is, from what I've read.  Also, I saw in some earlier posts that Yaeyama is the best versus Chinese.  Yaeyama is Japanese chlorella which is stated to be better than Chinese chlorella, which is harvested differently.   These are the types of chlorella, but not the brands.   So depending on the brand you buy, you, supposedly, are to buy a brand that is selling Yaeyama and no Chinese.  Hope that clears it up.  

Oh, and thanks Lukiest for the info on the menopause.   If it can help that, then maybe it can help my periods be easier because they are a ****** sometimes.  Cramps feel like contractions, and something tells me that it's not normal, especially when the doctor says nothing is wrong with you.  Maybe it's toxins, metals and imbalance of hormones.  Hopefully this will help with that too!  I'm going to try this Earthrise for 15 days, and then I'll buy some Source Naturals after that and compare the two.  Hopefully, they're all good and that way, we can get wahtever is available to us most easily.

I bought EarthRise Chlorella which is an Yaeyama Chlorella, Japanese.


----------



## belle_reveuse28

Candycane044 said:


> This is the one I bought:
> 
> http://www.iherb.com/ProductDetails.aspx?pid=514
> 
> But I'm wondering if I should've bought the Yaeyamma because it actually has the CGF.  The one I bought doesn't say CGF it just says it has 3000mg of Chlorella.  I'm still going to try the one I bought and see how it works.  If it doesn't really work for me, I'll buy the one you all recommended.
> 
> ETA: Sooo does CGF automatically come in Chlorella?  I'm a bit confused, one source I read said that CGF was already in the Chlorella and another one speaks as if they're two different things.



From what I've been reading, all chlorella has it, but depending on the brand and the type of chlorella, Yaeyama or Chinese, the amounts of CGF differ and apparently, you are supposed to choose the brand that has the higher amount.  I guess it's better to buy a brand that lists it on the bottle so that you can know what the CGF is.   Babydoll spoke of the Jarrow brand that was on vitacost.com, it had 950 mg of CGF, the highest I've seen so far.  And at $43 for 200 servings, it's also one of the cheapest I've seen.  It's a powder.

The website I'm on also tells the basics of what chlorella is and what it does, and basically it speeds up cell reproduction and turn over, assisting in healing, riding the body of free radicals and metals etc.... Which is why people are getting faster hair growth and nail growth.   Hair and nails are made of the same proteins and chemical make up.  They are both "dead" cells being pushed out of the body.  So if you have high cell turnover then most likely you will have an increase in hair and nail growth, as well as dead skin cells renewing the skin and creating a more youthful appearance.... This stuff is the jank! Like for real!  Thanks Babydoll and Luckiest for this thread!  I am so psyched and I know that this will be a staple for a lifetime.   I'm reading now about it's cancer ridding properties, as well as research that says the green pigment in chlorella has been known to shrink breast cancer tumors.  OMG!  So taking this forever!


----------



## TrulyBlessed

I've been taking Sun A Chlorella for going on 5 years now. Yes I would say it contributes to growth but more importantly it keeps your health & immune system in check. Its expensive but worth it. I take half the recommended dose & still get results. Other things besides growth that I've noticed is fresh breath, more energy, helps my anemia in addition to taking iron, healthy intestinal function, &not getting sick so often. I will take this stuff for life. I've never tried other brands but after extensive research I chose Sun Chlorella since it's pretty popular due to it's digestable cell wall, but be prepared to dish out some $$$.


----------



## belle_reveuse28

Okay, so here's a green drink I used to take, only about a month, and I knew nothing about this stuff then, only that my cousin from England gave it to me, and she got it when she was in New York.   It's called Namaskar Muntu's Green Drink, or Dr. Muntu's green drink... here is the link  http://namaskarinc.com/Muntu_Product___Services.html

It's got some great ingredients... take a look:

Muntu's Green Energy Drink contains ingredients such as...
Spirulina, Colon Powder, Alfalfa, Lecithin, Bee Pollen, Chlorella, Echinacea, Kelp, Rice Bran, Vitamin C, Vitamin A, Wheat Germ Powder, Barley, and Wheat Grass.

Here are some of the benefits you get from using Muntu's Green Energy Drink as recommended:
Improved blood circulation
Builds your immune system
Lowers cholesterol and BURNS FAT
Detoxifies your liver, pancreas, blood, heart, kidney, & lungs
Rebuilds and nourishes cells and tissue
Cleans your colon, which could take inches off your waistline
Strengthens bones & hair
Improves skin quality
Good for stomach problems, such as ulcers
Slows the aging process, so you look and feel younger!


I remember when she was taking this she had lost a ton of weight and her body was seriously thriving...  Off to order me some. hTH


----------



## TdotGirl

Lebiya said:


> I'm gonnna check out your recommendations!



I didn't purchase mine at whole foods.

I purchased it elsewhere. My brand is NOW.


----------



## onelove08

OT! Been taking chlorella now for about 5 days. I took my kids to a casting call , they asked me if I wanted to take a pic to be an extra. I was wearing a pretty 100% silk scarf twisted into a bun(my hair hidden I hardly wear it out). Jeans and a shirt. Tinted lip gloss and that's it! My skin was glowing! Yea chlorella!


----------



## onelove08

Oops! Misspelled Chlorella! Sorry!


----------



## IndianAngel22

onelove08 said:


> Oops! Misspelled Chlorella! Sorry!



You can edit your posts


----------



## onelove08

Oh ok thanks! Newbie still working on my navigation skills!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Irresistible said:


> oh and to you I saw another post about checking with your doctor before this if your taking meds
> 
> I dont know what this stuff is exactly yet, as its been a long time since I looked into it, but if it has ANYTHING to do with seaweed or kelp, be careful as you have stated there is an issue with your thyroid and the iodine in those products can jack it up
> 
> get all the information you need regarding this


 
Thanks for that. It's more of an algae and super food.  The growth seems to come from ctg which causes rapid cell turn over for healing of body and of course leading to hair growth.  I will double check though my research says there's no side effects. It always helps to be safe!

Just checked the bakck of my chlorella box and it doesn't mention Iodine. I will still research, but I think it's safe.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> Is powder better than capsules?
> 
> I'm interested in adding this to my supplements in an effort to eliminate some of the ones I already take.


 
You know I'm not sure.  Babydollhair says powder is better, but I noticed that yaeyama pills I have from source naturals are growing my nails like crazy, and I noticed that it says on the back "it says it is a 100 percent fresh water chlorella...contains absolutely no binders, fillers, aor flow agents, It iis spray dried using a special process that breaks the cell wall, yet preserves the nutrients within, ensuring a highly digestible and nutrient rich product.  

So it's not a processed lab pill. It's like little hard pellets.

SO I think it's fine as it's not the normal "pill" format.
We'll see...


----------



## luckiestdestiny

belle_reveuse28 said:


> It is, from what I've read. Also, I saw in some earlier posts that Yaeyama is the best versus Chinese. Yaeyama is Japanese chlorella which is stated to be better than Chinese chlorella, which is harvested differently. These are the types of chlorella, but not the brands. So depending on the brand you buy, you, supposedly, are to buy a brand that is selling Yaeyama and no Chinese. Hope that clears it up.
> 
> Oh, and thanks Lukiest for the info on the menopause. If it can help that, then maybe it can help my periods be easier because they are a ****** sometimes. Cramps feel like contractions, and something tells me that it's not normal, especially when the doctor says nothing is wrong with you. Maybe it's toxins, metals and imbalance of hormones. Hopefully this will help with that too! I'm going to try this Earthrise for 15 days, and then I'll buy some Source Naturals after that and compare the two. Hopefully, they're all good and that way, we can get wahtever is available to us most easily.
> 
> I bought EarthRise Chlorella which is an Yaeyama Chlorella, Japanese.


 

I know. I was thinking about this as my periods are normally heavy and painful. So I hope it helps w/ that too as it helped my mom w/ menopause. 

I was more impressed with how FAST it helped.

I think it's the CFG, with the whole cell turn over thing, causing rapid healing and balancing in the body.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

belle_reveuse28 said:


> From what I've been reading, all chlorella has it, but depending on the brand and the type of chlorella, Yaeyama or Chinese, the amounts of CGF differ and apparently, you are supposed to choose the brand that has the higher amount. I guess it's better to buy a brand that lists it on the bottle so that you can know what the CGF is. Babydoll spoke of the Jarrow brand that was on vitacost.com, it had 950 mg of CGF, the highest I've seen so far. And at $43 for 200 servings, it's also one of the cheapest I've seen. It's a powder.
> 
> The website I'm on also tells the basics of what chlorella is and what it does, and basically it speeds up cell reproduction and turn over, assisting in healing, riding the body of free radicals and metals etc.... Which is why people are getting faster hair growth and nail growth. Hair and nails are made of the same proteins and chemical make up. They are both "dead" cells being pushed out of the body. So if you have high cell turnover then most likely you will have an increase in hair and nail growth, as well as dead skin cells renewing the skin and creating a more youthful appearance.... This stuff is the jank! Like for real! Thanks Babydoll and Luckiest for this thread! I am so psyched and I know that this will be a staple for a lifetime. I'm reading now about it's cancer ridding properties, as well as research that says the green pigment in chlorella has been known to shrink breast cancer tumors. OMG! So taking this forever!


 
Yeah I know, it has so many benefits!


----------



## pri

babydollhair said:


> Hey Girl, glad to know its working for you! ;0)



Heyyy, yes it definitely is. Thanks again! Truly appreciated


----------



## MagnoliaBelle

Thanks Luckiest Destiny and everyone for sharing your Chlorella research.  I took Sun Chlorella and Spirulina a few months ago for general health benefits, all of which have been mentioned here.  I still have spirulina in the fridge which I will start back taking, and I'm going to Whole Foods for more Chlorella on tomorrow.  I guess I stopped because you have to take soooo many pills.  However, the benefits are worth it and I will add this to my supplement regimen again.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Just posting this as an fyi.  I was looking up source naturals on the internet to see if there were any cheaper prices for my next buy. Well I purchased 300 tablets at whole foods.  They have a 600 tablet one for a little more than a couple dollars more and free shipping on
http://www.myvitanet.com/chya20600tas.html

Just in case anyone is interested.  It's like $13 and change.
I'm probably going to order my next amount from there unless I find it cheaper (or I get powder), but they also have powder there too. But it's Double what I got for only 2 dollars more so I was a little psyched and thought I should let everyone know.  They also have FREE SHIPPING.  Read at the bottom as  you have to enter a code. It's on the site how to do it but here it is too:
Instructions for free shipping offer: 

Pick Standard Ground as shipping method. 
At checkout enter Coupon Code V100 in box. 
Failure to follow this will result in a shipping charge.


----------



## belle_reveuse28

Hey yall... For those of you who take kelp, how much are you taking?  My bottle says to take one, which is 150 mcg.  Can you take more or is that all you can take, especially since it's iodine?


----------



## belle_reveuse28

Hey Luckiest, what's your diet like?  You mentioned in an earlier post that your diet along with this has given you over an inch a month...  Thanks!


----------



## Lebiya

Ok so far the Jarrow has the most CGF at 950 mg, if anyone knows of a brand that contains more, pls let us know


----------



## onelove08

I take 3 kelp because that is what my bottle says. Be care with kelp if you have thyroid issues. I am hypothyroid and I do fine with it. I do not have a lot of energy without it. And also you may want to cycle your kelp. Try googling kelp side effects.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Thanks for this post. I ordered some. I will update once I start and have some results. The reading was good too.


----------



## omnipadme

yay- this stuff is in my favorite powder Greens + I've been taking it for overall health and its amazing, but now I'll see about the hair benefits also.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Hey Luckiest, what's your diet like? You mentioned in an earlier post that your diet along with this has given you over an inch a month... Thanks!


 My diet is simply whole foods, instead of junk with 80 percent of my food coming from vegetables (I try to have a range of vegetables including whole grains and peas like chicpeas,etc some vegetarian foods do have protein in it so I'm probably getting more protein from that) and 20 percent from meat.  I've been eating lots of fish and chicken and reduced red meat to almost nothing.  My next step is to cut up my fish (including fish, scallops, crab, etc) and cut down my chicken.  

I also drink nettle tea once a day(it tastes like black tea so it's really easy to drink and I think it pushes things up a notch though it took weeks to start seeing results from it...around a few from what I remember), and then my nettle tea rinse everytime I wash.  Nettle tea is known to increase hair growth.  So I like doing it internally AND externally.

 For external nettle tea hair rinse: I boil the nettle tea, I then add real herbs: rosemary, sage (and if I can get a peach pit I smash it up and also use it, otherwise just the rosemary, sage, and nettle), chop up the herbs, and boil it all together with the nettle in a pot. I've found the amount matters, but I've been doing it for so long now that I just can eye ball it, so I can't tell you how much of each to use.

Then I let it sit to infuse for at least a few hours or a day, strain, and bottle.  Sometimes I also throw a regular tea bag in with the nettle and everything in it, for the caffeine effect (helps with shedding). It can sit for a week or so without problems, but I found a natural preservative online that I use so it keeps longer. I just put them in a nozzle, and when I wash, I make sure that it's my last rinse. During the week, if I have extra time, I divide my hair and just put some on my scalp: I use an eye dropper.   Most times I don't bother as I've noticed lots of benefits from just doing thetea rinse.

The thing about right, it will show in your hair, but it takes a while to show up. Like I started eating right before the nettle tea and it took a couple months before my hair growth was affected (but it was definitely something that pushed up my growth), then the nettle tea kicked it up another notch.  

That's why I was looking into chlorella to take it to another place. Because I've gotten into such a simple routine. I eat right naturally now without effort, and the rinse takes no time to prepare, and I store it for weeks, and I just go wash and use it, and that's it.  I also wanted a supplement that goes along with the simple kiss method that I'm using now. Oh and I was also drinking green drinks, but another type. I couldn't afford that type any more so I bought the whole foods brand that had everything in it, but an addition was chlorella.  

I've lost a lot of weight just doing this too (if you don't want to just eat more grains and stuff) but I also noticed green drinks help. (The one I just bought from whole foods that I mentioned earlier in the thread.

BTW do I occasionally eat junk (junk food)? Yes, I'm human and sometimes I'm in a rush, but I make sure that it's only once in a while.


I just edited because I forgot to add. You leave the tea rinse on. You don't rinse it out. The nettle also makes the hair soft. I do the rinse after the dc and everything. If I'm leaving in extra conditioner, I still do it, I hold my head back, take my rinse, and pour it, focusing on the scalp (sometimes I use a spray bottle and separate the hair, so that I can focus it on the scalp without wasting extra tea rinse.  I like to make a batch once or twice a month only, and then refridgerate it, or just leave it in my cabinet, so I try to use it only where it'll do benefit. But if you get it on the hair, nettle has conditioning and softening so no biggie, but you want it on the scalp where it can stimulate growth)


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mariofmagdal said:


> Thanks for this post. I ordered some. I will update once I start and have some results. The reading was good too.


 

Please update us. Good to see you mariofmagdal!  BTW your hair is just gorgeous in that other thread with the little hand (precious).  Are you going for tail bone, noticed that you are almost waist, if not already there!  Either way, I love that chlorella is just good for overall health too.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

omnipadme said:


> yay- this stuff is in my favorite powder Greens + I've been taking it for overall health and its amazing, but now I'll see about the hair benefits also.


 
Great! You may want to get separate chlorella. Babydollhair uses 3g , and I have literature that says people can take even more than that if you look back in the thread. I was taking chlorella in my greens drink but I'd have to have a lot of them a day to get the full effects. So I still take my greens drink as it has other nutrients, but also added an additional chlorella supplement.


----------



## guyanesesista

I just added drinking wheatgrass powder and flaxseeds in juice(3 days) along with my waistlength cocktail(about 1 and 1/2weeks consistently) and all I can say is that my energy is thru the roof!! I wanna go run around my block so I could burn some of this off but it's cold. I don't see hair benefits right now but I'll be doing some tweaking and it will take time anyway. 

I've had that powder for about a year now or more? So I've decided to finish and maybe continue with it or move on to chlorella or spirulina.


----------



## peppers01

luckiestdestiny said:


> Common complaint w/ biotin. Check in when you get it and let us know how it goes. Try to get ones with high Chlorella growth factor like Source Naturals Yaeyama or others like Sun Chlorella. (Baby doll hair recommended both and I researched and both are the tops).


 
*The very same reason why I just stopped taking the biotin last week. My face is still recovering since I started reading about it on here and put 2 and 2 together. Damn YOU BIOTIN! I totally had to , and hopefully chlorella and spirilina can get my skin back (and hair, wellbeing).*


----------



## luckiestdestiny

peppers01 said:


> *The very same reason why I just stopped taking the biotin last week. My face is still recovering since I started reading about it on here and put 2 and 2 together. Damn YOU BIOTIN! I totally had to , and hopefully chlorella and spirilina can get my skin back (and hair, wellbeing).*


 

Chlorella is supposed to help your skin glow. I am eating really well, but my green drinks, and chlorella have helped. I hope it helps you too.


----------



## n_vizion

I take spirullina in powder form in my smoothies and consume the chlorella tablets when I'm on the go.  With the tablets you have to take several in order to get the benefits so I actually prefer the powder.  The best thing about the powder is that it mixes well with fruits.  There's practically no taste at all when its mixed.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

n_vizion said:


> I take spirullina in powder form in my smoothies and consume the chlorella tablets when I'm on the go. With the tablets you have to take several in order to get the benefits so I actually prefer the powder. The best thing about the powder is that it mixes well with fruits. There's practically no taste at all when its mixed.


 Thanks for that. I had a green drink mix that includes chlorella, but not by itself. I was wondering how it'd taste in powder form.  I also have the tablets, but when they run out, I may just get the mix, depending on how I feel the tablets are in achieving my goals!


----------



## Juliagizzle

Oh this is really good! Im looking at getting some chlorella and spirulina powders. I take green drinks/smoothies that have this in them but I think adding more separately will give me the boost I need. I really need it for energy and concentration boost. But if it can help me reach WL by June that would be amazing!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Juliagizzle said:


> Oh this is really good! Im looking at getting some chlorella and spirulina powders. I take green drinks/smoothies that have this in them but I think adding more separately will give me the boost I need. I really need it for energy and concentration boost. But if it can help me reach WL by June that would be amazing!


 
You and me both. I'm hoping to reach WL soon, and then I want to be FULL blunt waist length which will take a little longer as I have layers.  Here's to hoping Chlorella will do the job to help me get there...


----------



## truequeen06

All of this is really interesting.  I'm going to hit up Whole Foods tomorrow.  I've been on a health kick lately.  I'd been in a serious funk along with all the junk food eating that goes along with the college experience.  Thanks everyone for sharing your information on this.  I'm not really looking to take it to grow hair, but to get healthy, although this is an added benefit.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

truequeen06 said:


> All of this is really interesting. I'm going to hit up Whole Foods tomorrow. I've been on a health kick lately. I'd been in a serious funk along with all the junk food eating that goes along with the college experience. Thanks everyone for sharing your information on this. I'm not really looking to take it to grow hair, but to get healthy, although this is an added benefit.


 
I agree. I'm adding the chlorella for the health benefits as well as the hair growth. It seems to have so many wonderful benefits that I just can't resist. Along with the fact that it has lots of nutritional value.

But I am also definitely PSYCHED to find out what happens with my hair too!


----------



## mariofmagdal

This is a really good thread! I ordered some and can't wait to see its health benefits.


----------



## soonergirl

Hey ladies just went to the health food store, as I wanted to pick up the greens blend powder, i didnt go to whole foods, which I now regret but anywhoo I bought a half gallon of naked fruits "green machine" smoothie  for 9 dollars... I almost bought garden naturals  green powder (22.00) but got cheap and got the green machine. It has chlorella and spirulina in it  plus wheatgrass, barleygrass etc... I drank this to take my chlorella and spirulina this morning. So, if you are looking to save a little try it, the taste isnt half bad either...


----------



## belle_reveuse28

I wonder if I could get some of that Green Drink by Bolthouse Farms until I can afford to get some powder mix.  I actually like the way it tastes.  I call it pond scum! LOL!  Anybody think that would work in the interim?


----------



## onelove08

Something is better than nothing. I actually used to drink those!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

onelove08 said:


> Something is better than nothing. I actually used to drink those!


Agreed. Still when you can afford it try to incorporate some chlorella powder or pills in addition to the green drink.  The article I posted back some pages talks about how much chlorella is needed for optimal health (and I believe optimal growth).


----------



## belle_reveuse28

Yeah, I got some chlorella the other day.  I'm also going to get some spirulina.  I stayed up all night and read that article you posted and was wowed!  Like seriously!  The whole cancer stuff and all of the proteins and vitamins this stuff has, you'd be crazy NOT to take it!  I'm loving the chlorella already.  It has really curbed my appetite the last few days and has also stopped morning breath and smelly pits (TMi, i know), but it works.  

I was reading the drink your way to waist length thread earlier and the main ingredient, raw egg, i.e. protein, is what's making people's hair grow long.  And I realized, hey, I dont need to do that because chlorella is noted as haivng more protein than any other food source, even beef!  So there ya go!  Another reason why I'm taking this foreva!

This stuff has everything we really need to grow our hair optimally, all I have to do is focus on maintaining my length.  My hair grows on average .5 inches a month and sometimes more, but I would love to boost that to at least an inch a month.   I"d be very happy with that.


----------



## Lebiya

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Yeah, I got some chlorella the other day. I'm also going to get some spirulina. I stayed up all night and read that article you posted and was wowed! Like seriously! The whole cancer stuff and all of the proteins and vitamins this stuff has, you'd be crazy NOT to take it! I'm loving the chlorella already. It has really curbed my appetite the last few days and has also stopped morning breath and smelly pits (TMi, i know), but it works.
> 
> I was reading the drink your way to waist length thread earlier and the main ingredient, raw egg, i.e. protein, is what's making people's hair grow long. And I realized, hey, I* dont need to do that because chlorella is noted as haivng more protein than any other food source, even beef*! So there ya go! Another reason why I'm taking this foreva!
> 
> This stuff has everything we really need to grow our hair optimally, all I have to do is focus on maintaining my length. My hair grows on average .5 inches a month and sometimes more, but I would love to boost that to at least an inch a month. I"d be very happy with that.


 

you and lucky are killin us with the info- I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Essensual

...Just place my online order with the Vitamin Shoppe. They currently have the Jarrow Forumals brand (150 capsules) 400 MG strength for $11.96 on sale. I ordered (2) bottles.

Here's the link: http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/...d=DG4DYXULTOCT2CQUC4YFAFYKCQL00UNE?id=JF-7203


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Lebiya said:


> you and lucky are killin us with the info- I LOVE IT!!!!


 Glad you like it.


----------



## TdotGirl

I might of missed it in this thread so forgive me. How long does it take to notice results?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Btw guys, there's a thread where someone was talking about how asian women's hair grows fast and I was of course writing that it's nutrition not just genetics. Just thought I'd show you all this stuff too while I'm at it as I had read earlier in the week about how chlorella is popular in asian communities, but I thought I'd place it here just for those who might want to see it:
http://hubpages.com/hub/Chlorella-Detoxifier--Age-Fighter-and-Energizer
Today, it is Japan’s No. 1 health food supplement and frequently included in salads and sushi.


http://watershed.net/ch-faq.aspx
While Chlorella is very popular in Japan and throughout the Orient, it has only recently gained notoriety in the West. It has not become a popularized fad such as Melatonin, MSM, St. John's Wort and other herbs that explode on the market then disappear quickly when interest is lost in them. Chlorella is slowly becoming more widely known as its astounding and profound health benefits are revealed through scientific study and word of mouth. Because of its incredible nutritive properties, when Chlorella finally does become a household word, its stay with us will be permanent, not temporary like so many of the herbs and hormones that have made it onto the cover of popular news magazines.


Could we have stumbled onto one of their hair secrets? I think chlorella aids the body in so many ways, that those who use it, are just reaping all the benefits (including hair growth). I'm sure it's also the fish and stuff...but I'm eating that already so it's good to know I'm on the right track.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

TdotGirl said:


> I might of missed it in this thread so forgive me. How long does it take to notice results?


 My nails grew to over 1/4 inch after I just chopped them off in just 2 days and my nails always break away.  I'm noticing some hair growth but didn't want to report anything until after a week or two...and it's only been four days that I've been on the chlorella pills. Chlorella acts fast for me.  I believe babydollhair also stated that one of the benefits of taking it was how fast the benefits take hold.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

About it's vitamin content:           http://watershed.net/ch-faq.aspx
Chlorella is a whole-food, very much unlike most commercial vitamins. While it contains a wide array of vitamins, minerals and enzymes, Chlorella is superior to vitamin supplements in many ways, one being that it is natural and the vitamins and minerals in Chlorella are bio-chelated, which means they are naturally wrapped in amino acids so the body will more readily take them in. Vitamins are nothing more than an amalgam of concentrates and extracts that have been artificially stitched together because on paper they look like they should provide balanced nutrition. A whole food such as Chlorella provides the body with a stunning amount of nutrients that are naturally balanced, can NEVER accumulate in the body and become toxic and therefore are far superior to any man-made nutritional formula.


Info on when to take it:
What time of day or night should I take it?
Chlorella can be taken at any time of the day. It can be taken all at once or it can be taken in small dosages throughout the day, which is preferable. It is best taken 20-30 minutes before mealtime so it can help with digestion and intake of nutrients. Morning is also a good time to take Chlorella, but never just before or after drinking coffee or a soft drinks since caffeine is extremely detrimental to the digestive process. 

How much should I take per day?
Three to four grams per day is a good maintenance dosage of Chlorella for a person to take. With this amount, you will not notice significant changes, and your body will get many of the nutrients it must have to function properly such amino acids (protein), vital minerals, vitamins, carbohydrates and enzymes. However, a person taking 5-7 grams per day is quite common and at this level you will notice significant changes in digestion, energy and overall health. At higher dosages such as 10-12 grams per day, a person could stop eating meat and feel confident that they were getting an adequate amount of protein and other necessary nutrients that meat provides.



----of the how much should I take. This site is similar to what the other site I posted was saying.  So once you know that you are not having "diarrea" or "constipation"...an effect of too much too soon (at which point you should cut back before increasing), please feel free to increase your dose. I've already upped mine one gram.  Remember the other site I posted earlier says your poop should be green.  The more you get, the faster and better your benefits will be. Don't go crazy and do too much and then detox too fast, though. Slow and easy does it.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Essensual said:


> ...Just place my online order with the Vitamin Shoppe. They currently have the Jarrow Forumals brand (150 capsules) 400 MG strength for $11.96 on sale. I ordered (2) bottles.
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/...d=DG4DYXULTOCT2CQUC4YFAFYKCQL00UNE?id=JF-7203


 Great another convert.

Please update us on your progress.


----------



## carletta

YES SIRRRRRR !!!!!! I'M GETTING ME SOME OF THIS STUFF THIS WEEKEND !!!!!! PAYDAY HERE I COME !!!!!!!


----------



## TdotGirl

I noticed that my nails are stronger, usually I could rip them off easily! lol

I don't know about the hair though. I'll report back in a few weeks since i'm only 4 days deep into this!


----------



## msdevo

I checked my shipping status with Vitacost. I should have mine by the end of the week.


----------



## song_of_serenity

Gonna swing by the Vitamin Shoppe tomorrow and get some of this...
~*Janelle~*


----------



## luckiestdestiny

TdotGirl said:


> I noticed that my nails are stronger, usually I could rip them off easily! lol
> 
> I don't know about the hair though. I'll report back in a few weeks since i'm only 4 days deep into this!


 
What's your dose?  I'm thinking the dose matters too...but it's something I think we'll all tweak!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

carletta said:


> YES SIRRRRRR !!!!!! I'M GETTING ME SOME OF THIS STUFF THIS WEEKEND !!!!!! PAYDAY HERE I COME !!!!!!!


 pl remember to update.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Khalia27 said:


> I've been taking chlorella for several months and I've had really good growth lately. I usually get 1/4 to 1/2 inch per month and now I can count on an inch a month.
> 
> I also use/take other things for hair growth, so I can't give chlorella all the credit.


 
So does this mean you are growing 12" a year? erplexed


----------



## CurlyMoo

luckiestdestiny said:


> I'm hoping so too. I have some chlorella in my green foods drink, and I noticed that I dropped weight in like two days. So I started dissecting the ingredients in the drink. The only one that I didn't know about was chlorella so I did research online and then in the forum and found some threads from a couple to a few years ago. So I thought an update would be needed.
> 
> 
> Anyone want to update us on your progress with chlorella?


 
So how many inches a year do you grow with your regimen?


----------



## truequeen06

luckiestdestiny said:


> I agree. I'm adding the chlorella for the health benefits as well as the hair growth. It seems to have so many wonderful benefits that I just can't resist. Along with the fact that it has lots of nutritional value.
> 
> But I am also definitely PSYCHED to find out what happens with my hair too!



I may have missed this in the thread, but is anyone taking spirulina as well or just the spirulina, and what the effects are?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

CurlyMoo said:


> So how many inches a year do you grow with your regimen?


 You know what, I'm going to find out a year from perfecting my regimen. I started my eating right thing sept ish, and nettle October and around that time my growth took off over an inch (mth).  We'll see. Right now since then I get the same amount of growth, and on months when I haven't eaten as well  (still try to do the nettle, etc) I get 3/4 inch, on months when I'm on target over an inch.  We'll see what's up with the chlorella whether it's quality or quantity (addition).

I'm hoping to be WSL fast and as of Dec I'm a little over an inch past MBL. So I'll report when I become WSL so people can see what's going on and how fast.

BTW I'm braided up or I'd measure now, but I know that I still got at least an inch since my last measurement as my braids were super loose and I pulled them up to eyeball the amount of growth. I am a natural.  I plan to stay braided until I get to wsl, so that I don't do something drastic like chop out layers. I want to get to wsl and then knock into the layer thing.


----------



## TdotGirl

luckiestdestiny said:


> What's your dose?  I'm thinking the dose matters too...but it's something I think we'll all tweak!



I take 1 teaspoon which is 3g (3000mg) per day.

When I first started, I nearly cringed! Now I mix it with apple juice since it goes down easier and it's not so hard to taste it!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

TdotGirl said:


> I take 1 teaspoon which is 3g (3000mg) per day.
> 
> When I first started, I nearly cringed! Now I mix it with apple juice since it goes down easier and it's not so hard to taste it!


 
Great. THat's how much babydollhair is taking. After reading the article that I posted about how much you can take a day, I believe on page 11 o so of this thread, I upped mine a little more as I wasn't having any problems w/ constipation or diarrhea (as I know to lower the dose and wait until my body adjusts if this happens).


----------



## TdotGirl

luckiestdestiny said:


> Great. THat's how much babydollhair is taking. After reading the article that I posted about how much you can take a day, I believe on page 11 o so of this thread, I upped mine a little more as I wasn't having any problems w/ constipation or diarrhea (as I know to lower the dose and wait until my body adjusts if this happens).



Page 11?! I have 6 pages because of the 40 post per page!!! I'll search through the thread again. lol

I think i'll up my dosage sometime this week. Just like you, I haven't had any problems.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

truequeen06 said:


> I may have missed this in the thread, but is anyone taking spirulina as well or just the spirulina, and what the effects are?


 I have spirulina in my green drink but no more than that. I didn't bother as I want to simplify and chlorella has more benefits than spirulina (which of course does have a lot in defense of spirulina). I haven't noticed any effects.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

TdotGirl said:


> Page 11?! I have 6 pages because of the 40 post per page!!! I'll search through the thread again. lol
> 
> I think i'll up my dosage sometime this week. Just like you, I haven't had any problems.


 
Sorry, I have lots of pages as I don't have that many posts per page.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

I now have 23 pages, so it's should be halfway through yours, a little earlier than page 3 if you only have 6 pages.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

TdotGirl said:


> Page 11?! I have 6 pages because of the 40 post per page!!! I'll search through the thread again. lol
> 
> I think i'll up my dosage sometime this week. Just like you, I haven't had any problems.


 Just pm'd you.


----------



## TdotGirl

luckiestdestiny said:


> Just pm'd you.



Thank you!

I can't thank you enough luckiestdestiny. Thanks for all the info in this thread.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

TdotGirl said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I can't thank you enough luckiestdestiny. Thanks for all the info in this thread.


 Your welcome anything I can do to help.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

I know I posted a link to where you could get some tablets cheap for source naturals. I'm also posting this link after doing research for myself. I thought I would re order pills but as I realize I'm adjusting my dose, it only makes sense to get the powder.  W/ juice or juice and water (mix that I make to have flavored water), my green drink is not noticable and I'm assuming chlorella is the same.  Some others said this earlier in the thread.

With that in mind, if you can stomach taking the powder like I can, here is a link to the cheapest I found online. IF you find cheaper please post. I'm just giving you all all the info I have. Vita cost has a 16 oz source naturals yaeyama powder for

$28.55 That's for 5 months at 3 grams or less depending on how much you use. HOw many other vitamins can say the same? I know I've spent more than that in the past on vitamins last year before I had enough and started eating better.

That's for 151 servings at 3 grams per serving (serving is teaspoon). At 3 grms that's 151 days worth of the product and that's a steal. Even though I've upped from there, I know to 1/3 a teaspoon is about 1 gram, so for each extra gram, that will be how much I'll use to decide what to do. You can't take too much so there's no risk of overdosing. The only reason to increase slowly is to just see how your body handles it (if you are detoxing too fast). Please see earlier in the thread to read about that. You just cut back. It's no big deal. 

Here's the link:
https://www.vitacost.com/Source-Naturals-Yaeyama-Chlorella-16-oz/pd_section-pr

It actually should go to the 16 0z if it doesn't just put in Source Naturals Chlorella into the search and scroll down to the 16 0z one
http://www.vitacost.com/Source-Naturals-Yaeyama-Chlorella-16-oz


----------



## CurlyMoo

Ok, my step-mother gave me a bottle of Bernard Jensen's Chlorophyll with Mint a year ago for health purposes and I am just now looking at it seriously. 

Here is what I have:

8oz






*Description: *Bernard Jensen's Chlorophyll extracted from alfalfa. A food supplement to be added to regular diet. An Isontonic solution supplying per 15ml (approx. 1 tablespoon) 70mg of pure water soluble chlorophyllins. Chlorophyll with mint is a mineral rich supplement, which has been suggested to assist with tissue repair, blood purification, red blood cell building, tissue healing, and internal deodorizing with a refreshing peppermint flavor.

*Ingredients: *Chlorophyll (extracted from alfalfa)


*Other Ingredients: *Water, sodium chloride, peppermint extract (alcohol, water, pepermint oil), chlorophyllin copper complex (from alfalfa leaves Medicago Sativa), methylparaben, propylparaben.

*Suggested Use: *As a nutritional supplement, one tablespoon in a glass of water or juice two times daily, or as directed by your doctor. As a Refreshing Mouth Wash: One tablespoon in one half glass of water

*I wonder if I can take this instead of Chlorella and still have the same benefits as Chlorella?*


----------



## luckiestdestiny

CurlyMoo said:


> Ok, my step-mother gave me a bottle of Bernard Jensen's Chlorophyll with Mint a year ago for health purposes and I am just now looking at it seriously.
> 
> Here is what I have:
> 
> 8oz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Description: *Bernard Jensen's Chlorophyll extracted from alfalfa. A food supplement to be added to regular diet. An Isontonic solution supplying per 15ml (approx. 1 tablespoon) 70mg of pure water soluble chlorophyllins. Chlorophyll with mint is a mineral rich supplement, which has been suggested to assist with tissue repair, blood purification, red blood cell building, tissue healing, and internal deodorizing with a refreshing peppermint flavor.
> 
> *Ingredients: *Chlorophyll (extracted from alfalfa)
> 
> 
> *Other Ingredients: *Water, sodium chloride, peppermint extract (alcohol, water, pepermint oil), chlorophyllin copper complex (from alfalfa leaves Medicago Sativa), methylparaben, propylparaben.
> 
> *Suggested Use: *As a nutritional supplement, one tablespoon in a glass of water or juice two times daily, or as directed by your doctor. As a Refreshing Mouth Wash: One tablespoon in one half glass of water
> 
> *I wonder if I can take this instead of Chlorella and still have the same benefits as Chlorella?*


 
I'm still up just about to crash and noticed this question...Sorry hon but no. Chlorella has chlorophyll in it but that's not the reason for the rapid growth. The rapid cell turnover is because of the cfg (chlorella growth factor). Check back in this thread for more. Chloropyll is great for detoxing the body, though so it should help you to get rid of environmental stuff.  However, chlorella already has chlorophyll in it, so if you purchase it, you can get your fill of chlorphyll that way.

It won't hurt to finish the bottle.


----------



## CurlyMoo

luckiestdestiny said:


> Sorry hon but no. Chlorella has chlorophyll in it but that's not the reason for the rapid growth. The rapid cell turnover is because of the cfg (chlorella growth factor). Check back in this thread for more. Chloropyll is great for detoxing the body, though so it should help you to get rid of environmental stuff. It's also supposed to be a blood builder, and your skin should glow from it. However, chlorella already has chlorophyll in it, so if you purchase it, you can get your fill of chlorphyll that way.
> 
> It won't hurt to finish the bottle.


 
Thank you LD you and this thread are a tremendous help. I will be buying Chlorella probably next month. I just realized that my bottle of Chloropyll is 2 years expired. erplexed


----------



## CurlyMoo

luckiestdestiny said:


> I'm still up just about to crash and noticed this question...Sorry hon but no. Chlorella has chlorophyll in it but that's not the reason for the rapid growth. The rapid cell turnover is because of the cfg (chlorella growth factor). Check back in this thread for more. Chloropyll is great for detoxing the body, though so it should help you to get rid of environmental stuff. However, chlorella already has chlorophyll in it, so if you purchase it, you can get your fill of chlorphyll that way.
> 
> It won't hurt to finish the bottle.


 
So the higher the CGF or rapid cell turnover will increase hair growth? I'm doing as much research as possible about this product.


----------



## Encore

Okay I'm sold . I been readin' thro this thread since 3:30am. 


I'll be ordering online sometime this week when i get some $$

Im going to get the Sun Chorella brand and I will report when I recieve it, when I start and 1 week after and then when ever i see my hair growing. Tryin to get from SL to APL and growing out layers. I'm also tryin to be healthy and the benifits look far to good to NOT try 

off to do personal research


----------



## CurlyMoo

Encore said:


> Okay I'm sold . I been readin' thro this thread since 3:30am.
> 
> 
> I'll be ordering online sometime this week when i get some $$
> 
> Im going to get the Sun Chorella brand and I will report when I recieve it, when I start and 1 week after and then when ever i see my hair growing. Tryin to get from SL to APL and growing out layers. *I'm also tryin to be healthy and the benifits look far to good to NOT try*
> 
> off to do personal research


 
Yeah, I know what I love about this food is that it has overall health benefits in a powder or tablet form. I don't have to eat 20 bowls of greens and peas per day. This is what I've been looking for. If I could get 1-2" a month of hair growth, glowing skin, increased energy, and regular movements you couldn't tell me nothing.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

I'm going to get the powder too.  I think I'm going to have the powder one day, and the the pills the next day until I'm finish with the pills, just to see if there is a difference.

I will report back when I do.


----------



## jerseygurl

LD, you are a phenomenal woman. Thank you for the info. I am going to buy mine as soon as I possibly can. All the benefits make it impossible to just discard it.

Again thanks.


----------



## carletta

JUST A SUGGESTION LADIES.........................    IF YOU DONT LIKE THE TASTE ......*TAKE THE POWDER AND PUT IT IN A EMPTY CAPSULE !!!!!!* YOU CAN BUY THEM AT ANY SUPPLEMENT SHOP !!!!!!!!


----------



## Muse

Signing on! I have been reading these posts for a few days now (and the info LD posted). I am very interested in this because besides the hair growth I am  on some pretty nasty meds for autoimmune disease. Unlike my rheumy I do believe there are natural alternatives to help my condition. I would like to take this to see if it would help me taper down my meds and of course I will be watching for the hair growth as well


----------



## kandake

I guess there's a trip to whole foods in my future.


----------



## carletta

Hey, I found this.... http://www.drweil.com/drw/u/id/QAA400160 ........YOU MIGHT WANT TO TAKE A LOOK AT THE LAST PARAGRAPH .  THIS IS A POSSIBLE CAUTION ABOUT SPIRULINA !


----------



## TdotGirl

Just when I thought I would add spirulina. I'm going to do some research.


----------



## Candycane044

I'm trying to be patient about my order, but now I'm more than ready for it to get here!!!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

CurlyMoo said:


> So the higher the CGF or rapid cell turnover will increase hair growth? I'm am doing as much research as possible about this product.


 
Rapid cell turnover just encourages growth and healing of all kind.   It also helps to heal the body for those who have issues.  In addition, I believe there are other properties of chlorella that helps hair growth...it does have amino acids, b-12 and a host of other vitamins that help to nourish the body. I do believe CGF plays a huge part, though.  It is the CGF that makes it different from anything else out there, and causes the body to rapidly turnover new cells encouraging more youthful skin, and a byproduct also is hair growth.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

CurlyMoo said:


> Yeah, I know what I love about this food is that it has overall health benefits in a powder or tablet form. I don't have to eat 20 bowls of greens and peas per day. This is what I've been looking for. If I could get 1-2" a month of hair growth, glowing skin, increased energy, and regular movements you couldn't tell me nothing.


 
I hear ya! I'm getting excited just thinking about it.  I love the idea of simplifying my life and getting excellent results while doing it.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm going to get the powder too. I think I'm going to have the powder one day, and the the pills the next day until I'm finish with the pills, just to see if there is a difference.
> 
> I will report back when I do.


 
I may actually try that. I know that my source natural tablets say that there's no fillers, binders, etc and that it's just freeze dried chlorella, but I do wonder if the powder kicks it up a notch...am I getting greedy because I am noticing wonderful stuff with my tablets already?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Muse said:


> Signing on! I have been reading these posts for a few days now (and the info LD posted). I am very interested in this because besides the hair growth I am on some pretty nasty meds for autoimmune disease. Unlike my rheumy I do believe there are natural alternatives to help my condition. I would like to take this to see if it would help me taper down my meds and of course I will be watching for the hair growth as well


 
You would need to have a higher dose if you're trying to treat a condition. I'm pming you. It's in the thread, but I just want to make sure you get it.  

Remember to introduce it slowly and increase your dose though as your body will be cleansing itself, and renewing itself. You'll know if you take too much by your #2.  Re-read about that, and you can decide how much to take.  You'll also know when to increase it too.  So anyways here I go! Check because I'm sending it out now.

I would suggest taking the powder so that you can get more bang for your buck. I posted a link to a cheap source naturals chlorella powder that can last up to 5 months or less if you take more, but it's only around $28 bucks.

Please report back. I hope it helps your health and your hair!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

**kandi** said:


> I guess there's a trip to whole foods in my future.


   join us...


----------



## PrincessScorpion

Candycane044 said:


> I'm trying to be patient about my order, but now I'm more than ready for it to get here!!!!





Go to www.vitacost.com because their shipping is fast.


----------



## Zay-neey

i got mine today, i bought the powder and i alreeady feelin it detoxing
i need to find tastier ways to drink it , it taste fishy!
ive been taking it in a shot glass, with apple juice
Even with the  juice it still taste the Same!
Anyone have any good ways to drink the Chlorella??!


----------



## OhmyKimB

hmm just wanna say I can't stand ya'll


----------



## IndianAngel22

I just got a response from Vitacost saying my chlorella was on back order.  SUPER PISSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So I just told them to switch my source naturals brand to the 16 ounce sense it was still available. Had to pay more but for 5 months worth? Sounds good to me. JUST SEND ME MY CHLORELLA NOW!!!!!!! They are wasting my good growing time!


----------



## IndianAngel22

carletta said:


> JUST A SUGGESTION LADIES.........................    IF YOU DONT LIKE THE TASTE ......*TAKE THE POWDER AND PUT IT A CAPSULE !!!!!!* YOU CAN BUY THEM AT ANY SUPPLEMENT SHOP !!!!!!!!



Do you have any pictures of this? I find it hard to fit a teaspoon of powder in a capsule???


----------



## luckiestdestiny

BeyondBlessed said:


> hmm just wanna say I can't stand ya'll


:blowkiss:


----------



## Duff

I got my tablets this weekend and already starting taking it.  YEAH!!! I might stick with the tablets since I already have the super green food powder from whole foods and it has some in it.  the pills are so small and do down so easy and I know how I am about taking nasty stuff...


----------



## luckiestdestiny

IndianAngel22 said:


> I just got a response from Vitacost saying my chlorella was on back order.  SUPER PISSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So I just told them to switch my source naturals brand to the 16 ounce sense it was still available. Had to pay more but for 5 months worth? Sounds good to me. JUST SEND ME MY CHLORELLA NOW!!!!!!! They are wasting my good growing time!


 Nooooooooo!erplexed

Hope you get it soon.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Zay-neey said:


> i got mine today, i bought the powder and i alreeady feelin it detoxing
> i need to find tastier ways to drink it , it taste fishy!
> ive been taking it in a shot glass, with apple juice
> Even with the juice it still taste the Same!
> Anyone have any good ways to drink the Chlorella??!


 
My suggestion would be to add it to a fruit juice which is stronger in flavor than apple juice. You may want to add some lemon.


----------



## mariofmagdal

I ordered from the www.luckyvitamin.com site.  

I purchased Earthrise Greens Blends Cleanse, Yummy Earth Mixed Fruit Lollipops, and World Organic Chlorophyll Mg Mint (16oz)

I got a confirmation that my order has shipped, I am so excited!


----------



## Duff

carletta said:


> Hey, I found this.... http://www.drweil.com/drw/u/id/QAA400160 ........YOU MIGHT WANT TO TAKE A LOOK AT THE LAST PARAGRAPH . THIS IS A POSSIBLE CAUTION ABOUT SPIRULINA !


 good info...I had no intention of taking spirulina.  these tablets and my green powder is good enough for me.  I'm mainly doing this for health benefits and was already doing the green powder I got from whole foods.


----------



## carletta

IndianAngel22 said:


> Do you have any pictures of this? I find it hard to fit a teaspoon of powder in a capsule???



It probably will take more than 1 ....it  might take 2 or 3, not sure yet .
And you can find the capsules....at vitamin shoppe. _just look for " empty gel __capsule_ " ( _*this is where I get mine from *)_


----------



## OhmyKimB

luckiestdestiny said:


> :blowkiss:


 and I was taking it before but I was taking so many things I stopped taking them alll.....ARRRGGGHHHH!!!

Maybe I can get it from purtian pride and get my friend to go in on it with me...that way if I like it I'll just buy more...its not like I'm taking anything but vita B complex


----------



## CurlyMoo

bump, anyone with updates?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

CurlyMoo said:


> bump, anyone with updates?


  Patience. This thread is less than a week old.  Those who have tried it like babydollhair, have already updated us as to how it works and why she loves it, at the beginning of the thread. If you read through, there's a couple of other reviews as well.

I will definitely update you guys really soon!

Anyone else, please feel free to chime in on your hair, nails, skin, everything.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

I guess I should've updated that my skin is glowy. I am liking that a LOT as my skin became super dry after thyroid disease. It's also smoother, almost silky looking. I can't wait to see how much better it gets. Usually (this is a few days before my time of the month) I get some pimples, and I haven't had any. Will keep you guys informed.


----------



## CurlyMoo

luckiestdestiny said:


> Patience. This thread is less than a week old. Those who have tried it like babydollhair, have already updated us as to how it works and why she loves it, at the beginning of the thread. If you read through, there's a couple of other reviews as well.
> 
> I will definitely update you guys really soon!
> 
> Anyone else, please feel free to chime in on your hair, nails, skin, everything.


 
Actually, I've read through this thread twice. I guess I will have to wait.


----------



## CurlyMoo

luckiestdestiny said:


> I guess I should've updated that my skin is glowy. I am liking that a LOT as my skin became super dry after thyroid disease. It's also smoother, almost silky looking. I can't wait to see how much better it gets. Usually (this is a few days before my time of the month) I get some pimples, and I haven't had any. Will keep you guys informed.


 
I knew it! How about acne? I hope it works for me. I really want this yesterday! I'm thinking of getting Jarrow's Formula Yaeyaa(sp) Chlorella Powder with over 900 CGF. I wonder if this powder dissoves well.


----------



## kandake

luckiestdestiny said:


> join us...



So I went to whole foods after work.  I purchased the Yaeyama Chlorella in tablet form.  The recommended dosage is 10 tablets a day.  I think I'm going to start out with 5 tablets a day and increase my dosage depending on how my body reacts to it.

To be honest I don't even really care if my hair grows.  I'm excited about everything this supplement does; immune system support, increased energy, cleansing/detox etc.

I'll be sure to report on ANY effects chlorella has on my general well-being.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

CurlyMoo said:


> I knew it! How about acne? I hope it works for me. I really want this yesterday! I'm thinking of getting Jarrow's Formula Yaeyaa(sp) Chlorella Powder with over 900 CGF. I wonder if this powder dissoves well.


 
Let me know how the powder dissolves. The only powder I have is my green drink powder that has some chlorella in it, and my chlorella tablets. That sounds like a lot of CGF.  As for Acne, without fail, each month those pimples show up and they're no where to be found so I'm sure that it could help with that.  Some of the stuff I read online points to that too.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

**kandi** said:


> So I went to whole foods after work. I purchased the Yaeyama Chlorella in tablet form. The recommended dosage is 10 tablets a day. I think I'm going to start out with 5 tablets a day and increase my dosage depending on how my body reacts to it.
> 
> To be honest I don't even really care if my hair grows. I'm excited about everything this supplement does; immune system support, increased energy, cleansing/detox etc.
> 
> I'll be sure to report on ANY effects chlorella has on my general well-being.


 Great. I'm assuming yours is the source naturals one that was on sale there? Either way, it's good to see how your body reacts before upping it.

I agree w/ everything you say. This is a full superfood, that has so many benefits it's simply something that must be in my diet anyways.  If I get the added hair benefit, though, I'll be plenty happy.


----------



## kandake

luckiestdestiny said:


> Great. I'm assuming yours is the *source naturals* one that was on sale there? Either way, it's good to see how your body reacts before upping it.
> 
> I agree w/ everything you say. This is a full superfood, that has so many benefits it's simply something that must be in my diet anyways.  If I get the added hair benefit, though, I'll be plenty happy.




Yes, its the Source Naturals.


----------



## Muse

Thank you so much for the PM LD! It really helps to have a guideline for how much to take and what to look out for. I am putting in my order at Vitacost (they want $50 for the same size at Vitaminshoppe!). I will definitely report any changes I experience. I just read an article where a lady said she gave chlorella to her dying cat (had 6 months to live) and the cat recovered in 6 months. She also gave it to her father who had some type of cancer and he became cancer free in 3 months. http://www.sgbox.com/sunchlorella1.html  Sounds hopeful


----------



## Lebiya

Muse said:


> Thank you so much for the PM LD! It really helps to have a guideline for how much to take and what to look out for. I am putting in my order at Vitacost (they want $50 for the same size at Vitaminshoppe!). I will definitely report any changes I experience. *I just read an article where a lady said she gave chlorella to her dying cat (had 6 months to live) and the cat recovered in 6 months. She also gave it to her father who had some type of cancer and he became cancer free in 3 months*. http://www.sgbox.com/sunchlorella1.html Sounds hopeful


 

OMG....JESUS TAKE THE WHEEL!!!


----------



## Lebiya

If anyone know of any more ’super foods’ like chlorella that is High in protein/amino acids and nutrient all together please let us know.  I want to amplify my insides!!!


----------



## soonergirl

The acai (ah-sy-ee) berry is another superfood. This is the one that was talked about on oprah, it also has great benefits.. However it pales in comparison to chlorella. Also there are sooo many sites that sell acai juice, and supplements,  and you cannot tell if you are getting an authentic product...


----------



## Lebiya

^ I have to look out for this


----------



## mariofmagdal

Lebiya said:


> If anyone know of any more ’super foods’ like chlorella that is High in protein/amino acids and nutrient all together please let us know. I want to amplify my insides!!!


 

CHIA seeds, are hailed as a SUPERFOOD.


----------



## TdotGirl

Just had to report that my nails are super strong. It's so hard to rip them! Also, my skin is looking better.

I've upped my dosage too.


----------



## LaidBak

TdotGirl said:


> Just had to report that my nails are super strong. It's so hard to rip them! Also, my skin is looking better.  I've upped my dosage too.


   How long/how much have you been taking?

ETA:  Oops! Nevermind I see it...3g (3000mg) per day
I've only been taking 1000mg per day.  I haven't had any of the detox side effect talked about in the thread so maybe I am not taking enough.


----------



## TdotGirl

LaidBak said:


> How long/how much have you been taking?
> 
> ETA: Oops! Nevermind I see it...3g (3000mg) per day
> I've only been taking 1000mg per day. I haven't had any of the detox side effect talked about in the thread so maybe I am not taking enough.


 
 Yup! I now take a teaspoon and a half and mix it in my apple juice.

Try upping to 1500-2000mg and see how it works out for you.


----------



## Mz DEE DEE

you all have me convinced....placing my order now (jarrows pills on sale at vitamin shop)


----------



## Candycane044

TdotGirl said:


> Yup! I now take a teaspoon and a half and mix it in my apple juice.
> 
> Try upping to 1500-2000mg and see how it works out for you.



Hey TdotGirl!  How does it taste when you mix it with apple juice?


----------



## TdotGirl

Candycane044 said:


> Hey TdotGirl! How does it taste when you mix it with apple juice?


 
Better than when I tried to mix it with strawberry & banana juice. Yuck!

You can taste it just a little bit, but it's ok. It goes down so much easier. I basically take the box apple juice, pour it in a cup and mix the chlorella in and sip away.


----------



## Candycane044

TdotGirl said:


> Better than when I tried to mix it with strawberry & banana juice. Yuck!
> 
> You can taste it just a little bit, but it's ok. It goes down so much easier. I basically take the box apple juice, pour it in a cup and mix the chlorella in and sip away.



Thanks!  When I get mine, I'll try this method first.


----------



## TdotGirl

Candycane044 said:


> Thanks! When I get mine, I'll try this method first.


 
No problem. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## msdevo

I got mine in the mail today!!  Im ready now


----------



## robot.

should i try the powder or pill? where are you ladies ordering from? TIA!


----------



## belle_reveuse28

For those of you that take spirulina, how many mg's do you take?  I've been taking 3,000mg, is that enough?


----------



## Muse

Lebiya said:


> If anyone know of any more ’super foods’ like chlorella that is High in protein/amino acids and nutrient all together please let us know.  I want to amplify my insides!!!



Actually Spirulina is pretty high in protein. From a website: Spirulina:


 
[*]*A      superior source of digestible protein. Contains 12 times the protein of      beef.* 
[*]Easier      on the digestive system than chlorella, which can cause diarrhea in      sensitive individuals.  
[*]The best      source of gamma-linolenic acid (GLA), a "good" fat necessary for      the human brain, proper heart function, and other body systems.  
[*]Contains      phycocyanin, a potent anti-cancer phytochemical that also gives spirulina      its characteristic blue hue. 

Suppose to be 12xs more digestible protein than beef. It's recommended to vegetarians so they can get an adequate amount of protein. Now that I think about it a vegetarian taking Spirulina would most likely be getting more protein than a non vegetarian!


----------



## onelove08

I ordered from vitacost.com on Monday. My stuff should be here any minute today! Yay! Pretty fast because they are based out NC and I live in SC.


----------



## msdevo

I ordered mine(powder) from Vitacost on Friday


----------



## NoNapNique

I have been taking it for a week now (along with spirulina), and noticed the same thing with my nails!  Also, I just relaxed Monday (texlaxed, really.. Too much sulfur in my hair erplexed)  and usually it takes a while for my hair growth cycle to start up again, but ALREADY the creepy crawly sensations pretty much throughout the day...  And at night when I am sleep, the sensations will wake me up, because it feels like something crawling on my head! 

This stuff is definitely a keeper! I don't know how i will report progress, because I still have lots of texture in my hair after I relaxed so...


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Lebiya said:


> If anyone know of any more ’super foods’ like chlorella that is High in protein/amino acids and nutrient all together please let us know. I want to amplify my insides!!!


 

I've searched, but Chlorella is top of the list right now.
http://www.jadechlorella.com/chin.html
Chlorella is 60% protein by volume. This is one of the highest levels of protein available in plant form. For this reason chlorella should be supplemented in all vegetarians and vegans to ensure healthy protein levels. To ensure healthy blood sugar levels small amounts of protein should be consumed by everyone between meals. Due to chlorella's high protein content it is an excellent protein "snack" to help maintain healthy blood sugar control.


Also important is RNA/DNA:

Current levels by laboratory analysis shows 3% RNA and 0.3% DNA in Chlorella which would make *Chlorella one of the highest known food substances in nucleic acids.* Used regularly Chlorella would assist in the repair of damaged genetic material in human cells, protecting our health and slowing down the aging process....When our RNA and DNA are in good repair and able to function most efficiently, our bodies get rid of toxins and avoid disease. Cells are able to repair themselves, and the energy level and vitality of the whole body is raised....Chlorella has 5 times the RNA and DNA of canned sardines." - _Dr Bernard Jensen, D.O., Ph.D._
http://www.watershed.net/chlorella_rna_dna.aspx
Chlorella is also high in RNA and DNA. 
"Dr Benjamin Frank believed that the loss of energy and physical deterioration associated with aging was due to the increasing breakdown of nucleic factors (DNA/RNA) which are needed to keep the cells healthy. He put his patients on a diet rich in RNA and DNA foods...such as canned or fresh sardines, salmon or other sea foods, wheat germ and green leafy vegetables. Canned sardines are thought to be among the highest sources of RNA at 590mg per 100 grams. Since he published his research it has been determined that Chlorella has several times the nucleic content of sardines". - _William H. Lee, R. Ph., Ph.D. and Michael Rosenbaum, M.D._



The good thing is that it's not complicated. If you look in this thread I also provided it's vitamin content and posted an article stating that if you take chlorella other supplements just aren't necessary (unless you want to take extra) I was searching for the best supplement to compliment my keep it simple lifestyle.  Because of chlorella you don't need a million other supplements.  It really is tops of the super foods (with amount of nutrients it provides).


I know that it's hard to wrap, as it was for me, around your head because we are used to doing lots of stuff to get results. I was amazed after doing research to find all of it's benefits.  Japan and China actually used this to keep people from having nutrient deficiencies after World War II

http://products.mercola.com/chlorella/
Japan was not the only country to face nutrient shortage issues after World War II.  
Through my colleague, Dr. Dietrich Klinghardt, I learned of a woman who lived in China during the post-war. 
She told Dr. Klinghardt how *her village gained the nutrients they needed by taking nutrient-rich chlorella.* 
So, this is more historical evidence as to the extraordinary natural nutrient source provided by chlorella


However, if there's any super food out there that I've overlooked please list, but I don't think there's one with as many benefits as chlorella right now (who knows what the future holds and what science will discover).


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Muse said:


> Actually Spirulina is pretty high in protein. From a website: Spirulina:
> 
> 
> 
> [*]*A superior source of digestible protein. Contains 12 times the protein of beef.*
> [*]Easier on the digestive system than chlorella, which can cause diarrhea in sensitive individuals.
> [*]The best source of gamma-linolenic acid (GLA), a "good" fat necessary for the human brain, proper heart function, and other body systems.
> [*]Contains phycocyanin, a potent anti-cancer phytochemical that also gives spirulina its characteristic blue hue.
> 
> Suppose to be 12xs more digestible protein than beef. It's recommended to vegetarians so they can get an adequate amount of protein. Now that I think about it a vegetarian taking Spirulina would most likely be getting more protein than a non vegetarian!


 
True. Spirulina is also good.  Chlorella is also used by vegetarians for their protein source as it is 60 percent protein. Spirulina also has some bad press too, check in the thread for the link to this.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

LaidBak said:


> How long/how much have you been taking?
> 
> ETA: Oops! Nevermind I see it...3g (3000mg) per day
> I've only been taking 1000mg per day. I haven't had any of the detox side effect talked about in the thread so maybe I am not taking enough.


 If you aren't having any of the detox side effects, go ahead and up it. Barbiedollhair takes 3g and she has great results from it. Though please review my post from online research that explains how much we can take which is well more than that. I want all the benefits I can get. I'm higher than 3 now, I'm at 4 and will probably up that in a while as I'm doing fine on that. That's why I'm probably just going to get the powder next time.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Mz DEE DEE said:


> you all have me convinced....placing my order now (jarrows pills on sale at vitamin shop)


 

Check in and let us know how it's going.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

msdevo said:


> I got mine in the mail today!! Im ready now


 
I'm excited for you. I'm happy for all of us as I think chlorella has so much potential to help everyone be healthy, and I want us all to reap the benefits (and if we can get amazing hair growth too then why not!)


----------



## yodie

Just got mine in the mail today. I ordered Source Naturals (pills).  Is everyone doing the powder version? 

I ordered a two month supply.  Can't wait to see what this does for me.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

ROBOTxcore said:


> should i try the powder or pill? where are you ladies ordering from? TIA!


 Review the thread. I provided two links one for powder, one for pill. They were the cheapest I found online.  Also you can go to wholefoods and get source naturals yaeyama chlorella which is the one that Barbiedollhair said gave her the most growth.  So I just went directly to that brand. HTH


----------



## Charz

Just went to VitaminShoppe and picked it up! I took a pill recently and I am feeling weird. I feel very warm and a little sick to my stomach. Is this normal? Maybe the detox? erplexed

Thanks!


----------



## Duff

Charzboss said:


> Just went to VitaminShoppe and picked it up! I took a pill recently and I am feeling weird. I feel very warm and a little sick to my stomach. Is this normal? Maybe the detox? erplexed
> 
> Thanks!


this is from one pill?  are they the small pills?  did you eat first?  you have to eat first.  If you havent eaten anything, go ahead and put something in your stomach now and you will feel much better.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

NoNapNique said:


> I have been taking it for a week now (along with spirulina), and noticed the same thing with my nails! Also, I just relaxed Monday (texlaxed, really.. Too much sulfur in my hair erplexed) and usually it takes a while for my hair growth cycle to start up again, but ALREADY the creepy crawly sensations pretty much throughout the day... And at night when I am sleep, the sensations will wake me up, because it feels like something crawling on my head!
> 
> This stuff is definitely a keeper! I don't know how i will report progress, because I still have lots of texture in my hair after I relaxed so...


 
That's my problem...the texture so it's hard to tell how much it's grown yet. I'm not relaxed but I'm natural.  The point is that it's been a week and I KNOW my hair is growing. How much, I can't say because it's braided up. I can say that my braids are now officially really loose.  I pulled it up from my scalp and it's at almost half an inch. I don't have that much slippage. I don't know if it's a fluke, so I'll wait to see next week.  However, I know I'm not imagining things. I'm at 4g now, and will probably up it more, though. I was at 2 didn't have problems, went to 3 2 days later, didn't have a problem, and read about how much you need to take, posted that info, and went up to four just to see how my body was handling it.  That's why I'm getting powder. The powder 12 oz I posted earlier has 151 servings, and even if I up my dose more I know I have up to five months of powder, or half that if my dosage is upped for only $28 bucks. So even 2 1/2 months for that price is reasonable. I know I went up fast but I've already been eating organic since October, and have done one of those detox things back then, so I didn't think I would have many problems detoxing.

I think once you up your dose and know that you need more (your #2 will tell you if you read the articles I provided).  Then you will probably eventually go to powder, as it's more economical.


----------



## Charz

Duff said:


> this is from one pill? are they the small pills? did you eat first? you have to eat first. If you havent eaten anything, go ahead and put something in your stomach now and you will feel much better.


 
I took it with a meatball sub on wheat bread from Subway. It was the 1000 mg one....


----------



## msdevo

Thanks. After reading the thread and finding out the health benefits of it, how could I pass up the chance to try it.  And the extra growth... well thats a wonderful plus too.


luckiestdestiny said:


> I'm excited for you. I'm happy for all of us as I think chlorella has so much potential to help everyone be healthy, and I want us all to reap the benefits (and if we can get amazing hair growth too then why not!)


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Charzboss said:


> Just went to VitaminShoppe and picked it up! I took a pill recently and I am feeling weird. I feel very warm and a little sick to my stomach. Is this normal? Maybe the detox? erplexed
> 
> Thanks!


 
Sick to stomach like diarrhea may be normal. You may be very sensitive and have lots of environmental stuff.  But from one pill..doubt it. Continue to monitor and see if it may be something else (like you ate something that didn't agree with you).  If you took more pills, you may have to cut your dose.  If you really only took one, take one tomorrow and see how it goes...if it doesn't get any better:

Otherwise you may be allergic (there's only a tiny tiny chance to that but you may be one of them) and if so you should stop taking it. Vitamin Shoppe will give you your money back if that's the case!


----------



## Duff

Charzboss said:


> I took it with a meatball sub on wheat bread from Subway. It was the 1000 mg one....


 if this is your 1st time taking them, it may be too much for your system.  you might have to work your way up to that amount, then you will be fine.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> Just got mine in the mail today. I ordered Source Naturals (pills). Is everyone doing the powder version?
> 
> I ordered a two month supply. Can't wait to see what this does for me.


 
I have the tablets from source naturals. If you look on the back, you'll find it's freeze dried w/o any fillers, binders, etc so it's still in it's pure form. I can't speak for other brands, only source naturals.  

I have had lots of success with it this week. My nails are stronger. My braids are looser. This stuff works for me.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Charzboss said:


> Just went to VitaminShoppe and picked it up! I took a pill recently and I am feeling weird. I feel very warm and a little sick to my stomach. Is this normal? Maybe the detox? erplexed
> 
> Thanks!


 
Also although chlorella allergy is rare, there's another thing I thought of.  My tablets say to take with food. Did you take it with food?


----------



## yodie

luckiestdestiny said:


> I have the tablets from source naturals. If you look on the back, you'll find it's freeze dried w/o any fillers, binders, etc so it's still in it's pure form. I can't speak for other brands, only source naturals.
> 
> I have had lots of success with it this week. My nails are stronger. My braids are looser. This stuff works for me.


 
Thanks.  Man, I just took three of these pills.  Hope this was okay.  That's a total of 600 mg's.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Duff said:


> if this is your 1st time taking them, it may be too much for your system. you might have to work your way up to that amount, then you will be fine.


 
That's what I was thinking when she said 1000 mg. That's 1 g. You may have to take half a pill because your system is sensitive and needs to detox...been eating lots of fast food, or just environment smog and stuff. Like bite it, and put the other half away for later, or get one of those pill cutters.

If you still have problems you may have a rare allergy and need to stop taking it if you find that. 

please keep us informed.


----------



## robot.

I'm getting ready to buy now. I think I'm going to buy a bottle of pills and the powder. I'll start off on the pills just to introduce it to my body, then slowly up the dosages. Once I've finished my bottle, I'll transition over to the powder.


----------



## netnet26

I took Chorella and It *DID* work!!!!!..I think I recieved *the most* growth in that time period...I realize it now because I no longer take it...and my growth is good but not as much....Will be starting up again...pronto!!!


**************
http://fotki.com/denettra/


----------



## kandake

netnet26 said:


> I took Chorella and It *DID* work!!!!!..I think I recieved *the most* growth in that time period...I realize it now because I no longer take it...and my growth is good but not as much....Will be starting up again...pronto!!!
> 
> 
> **************
> http://fotki.com/denettra/



If you don't mind me asking.  Why did you stop taking it.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

**kandi** said:


> If you don't mind me asking. Why did you stop taking it.


 You know I can't answer for her, but I'm answering for us. You know on LHCF how we get excited about stuff and then forget or move on to try something new.  I did this for a while, and then I realized it was ridiculous. Like for instance, I was getting lots of good growth from eating right and nettle tea (internal and external tea rinses) and once I realized, I kept doing those things instead of going back and forth.  Another thing is, when you do so much, it's hard to realize what's really working, and you may cut out something not realizing that it really is helping you, in order to move on to something else.

I'm  wondering if that's what happened in this case.  I'm trying to stop that now. To just do what WORKS. But sometimes you have to dissect, and take away stuff and do it separately to see what really is doing the job.  If she's starting up again, then she must like it.

Waiting to hear her response...


----------



## yodie

I just read my box and realized that one serving size (10 pills) totals 2 g.  Does anyone take 10 pills? (I have the Source Naturals with the CFG). 

I'm going to try and start out with 5 pills a day.

Don't want to give TMI, but I went running to the bathroom and it looked sort of different. Sorry ladies! Would I see results so soon from just three pills?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> I just read my box and realized that one serving size (10 pills) totals 2 g. Does anyone take 10 pills? (I have the Source Naturals with the CFG).
> 
> I'm going to try and start out with 5 pills a day.
> 
> Don't want to give TMI, but I went running to the bathroom and it looked sort of different. Sorry ladies! Would I see results so soon from just three pills?


 
I started at 2 g. It's not a biggie unless your system is sensitive. As you know, they're not the size of regular pills. Infact they call them tablets. They're so tiny, that three equals one pill  anyways.  If you look earlier in the thread, you'll see the amount that people are taking and suggested amounts posted in articles.  BTW your poop would be green when you're taking enough. So you will see a difference (not that we want to talk about each others bathroom movements lol!)


----------



## yodie

luckiestdestiny said:


> I started at 2 g. It's not a biggie unless your system is sensitive. As you know, they're not the size of regular pills. Infact they call them tablets. They're so tiny, that three equals one pill anyways. If you look earlier in the thread, you'll see the amount that people are taking and suggested amounts posted in articles. BTW your poop would be green when you're taking enough. So you will see a difference (not that we want to talk about each others bathroom movements lol!)


 
I read the thread and 15 tablets would total 3 g's.  Since today is day one, I'll start out with 5 tablets and increase up to 10 and then up to 15.  Can't wait to see all the health benefits.


----------



## SilverSurfer

I have the Vitamin Shoppe brand but haven't used it. Mine says take 1 tablet with food = 1000mg. I might take two


----------



## msdevo

I took my 1st teaspoon with dinner today.  I hope I didnt take to much. I dont want to be running to the bathroom all night.


----------



## danigurl18

I been taking it for 3 days and I started off with 2 tablets so far.. I have already noticed a difference in my skin but I dont want to start taking too much too soon...


----------



## Fhrizzball

I just got my batch of chlorella (it's so green!) and mixed it with my OJ. Turned a really murky green color and the taste wasn't so pleasant. For those taking to powder form what do you do to tone down the taste? If you use it in any smoothies what kind of smoothies are you making? 

BTW i'm starting off with 1/2 teaspoon.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

danigurl18 said:


> I been taking it for 3 days and I started off with 2 tablets so far.. I have already noticed a difference in my skin but I dont want to start taking too much too soon...


 
What are you noticing?

You should only up your dose as you feel comfortable.  Good to see it's working fo you so far!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

msdevo said:


> I took my 1st teaspoon with dinner today. I hope I didnt take to much. I dont want to be running to the bathroom all night.


 It shouldn't be a run to the bathroom kinda thing unless you took too much. You took a teaspoon...did it equal 3g?

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Kusare said:


> I just got my batch of chlorella (it's so green!) and mixed it with my OJ. Turned a really murky green color and the taste wasn't so pleasant. For those taking to powder form what do you do to tone down the taste? If you use it in any smoothies what kind of smoothies are you making?
> 
> BTW i'm starting off with 1/2 teaspoon.


 
Someone said earlier that they tried it with bannana strawberry I think and it tasted horrible, but then they tried it w/ apple and it wasn't so bad. Try apple and see what happens.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Btw, as my mom is not a member of lhcf, and she started taking them under my encouragement on the same day as me, I wanted to report some of her results. She has reported that she has nail growth equivalent to one month. She usually keeps them cut down to a certain length and gets manicures, but they had to really file them down this week (she goes every week w/o fail. That's her one indulgence).  Trust that she always gets her nails hooked up so she would notice something like that.  She was saying she can only imagine how fast her hair is growing.  Now she didn't take them for hair benefits, she took them for health, but it's good to know that the chlorella does speed things up.  My nails are super long too, and I keep trimming them down. As I'm typing a lot (work/also I am getting my master's so lots of school work), I like to keep them down to a certain length.

That in addition to my braids being loose. Yippee!


----------



## MagnoliaBelle

Thanks for the update.  I started Chlorella this week.  I purchased the Sun brand.  It comes in individually wrapped packs of granulated chlorella ($32 for 20 packs).  Each pack has 3 grams of Chlorella.  I think I will purchase a less expensive brand in tablets also so that I can get more than the 3 grams per day maintanence dosage.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

MagnoliaBelle said:


> Thanks for the update. I started Chlorella this week. I purchased the Sun brand. It comes in individually wrapped packs of granulated chlorella ($32 for 20 packs). Each pack has 3 grams of Chlorella. I think I will purchase a less expensive brand in tablets also so that I can get more than the 3 grams per day maintanence dosage.


 Sun chlorella is supposed to be really good.  I understand about expense. If you can look earlier in the thread I posted links to the cheapest source naturals I could find at 600 tablets for $13 dollars and also for the powder at $28 dollars and 151 servings it could last five months for someone taking 3 grams. If you ever up your dose, it's still a good buy.  Source naturals is the one that babydollhair recommended in the beginning of the thread that gave her the most growth fastest. She also mentioned sun chorella being good.  It is sun chorella not just sun brand, right?  If not is it yaeyama which is recommended too?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

IndianAngel22 said:


> I just got a response from Vitacost saying my chlorella was on back order.  SUPER PISSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So I just told them to switch my source naturals brand to the 16 ounce sense it was still available. Had to pay more but for 5 months worth? Sounds good to me. JUST SEND ME MY CHLORELLA NOW!!!!!!! They are wasting my good growing time!


 Are you still on back order?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Kusare said:


> I just got my batch of chlorella (it's so green!) and mixed it with my OJ. Turned a really murky green color and the taste wasn't so pleasant. For those taking to powder form what do you do to tone down the taste? If you use it in any smoothies what kind of smoothies are you making?
> 
> BTW i'm starting off with 1/2 teaspoon.


 
You know I was reading in a thread somewhere for another idea. Sorry I forgot who posted it. It was for other powdered green stuff like spirulina but I think it would work with powdered chlorella too. I plan to try this when I run out of tablets and order powder the next time around as I don't want to drink if I don't have to.  The person suggested taking apple sauce, like a couple teaspoons, take your powder and put it in the middle, and clump it. Then swallow w/o tasting.  I think that's a great idea (in theory...let me know how it goes if anyone tries it).  I'd suggest following it with water so that you can have the same effects of someone who was going to drink it. You want to dissolve it in the stomach.  

I think this serves good purpose...it is suggested you take it with food (problem solved if you're on the go) and it will hopefully take away any "taste" so to speak and make it easier to go down.  Definitely include the glass of water or juice or whatever afterwards, though!HTH someone out there.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I need to read this thread because I have a big bottle of this but I haven't been taking it....why did I buy this again? <bookmarking>


----------



## Lebiya

Ok so I ordered the Jarrow 2lb chlorella - 5g p/ teaspoon- and it should be here anytime soon. 

When it comes I think I’ll take it before bedtime. I’ll be starting off with a teaspoon then work my way up to 5...YES 5!!!!! that’s 25g of chlorella, but I’ll increase it each month. I’m also going to be adding chia seeds as well. I’ll put together a good regime and go from there. 

I’m just going to take a teaspoon of in with water and drink without tasting anything, this could taste like stool, I don’t care, ad long as my hair grows!!


----------



## TdotGirl

luckiestdestiny said:


> Someone said earlier that they tried it with bannana strawberry I think and it tasted horrible, but then they tried it w/ apple and it wasn't so bad. Try apple and see what happens.


 
 It was I!!!

I love strawberry banana juice and thought it would be cool to mix chlorella in it.  Never again! I think when the juice has to much flavour it's even worse!

Apple juice is really good with it!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Lebiya said:


> Ok so I ordered the Jarrow 2lb chlorella - 5g p/ teaspoon- and it should be here anytime soon.
> 
> When it comes I think I’ll take it before bedtime. I’ll be starting off with a teaspoon then work my way up to 5...YES 5!!!!! that’s 25g of chlorella, but I’ll increase it each month. I’m also going to be adding chia seeds as well. I’ll put together a good regime and go from there.
> 
> I’m just going to take a teaspoon of in with water and drink without tasting anything, this could taste like stool, I don’t care, ad long as my hair grows!!


 Wow. Talk about ambitious. I was planning on increasing mine to 8-10 slowly as that is the "disease fighting level" where you notice extraordinary change. As I have thyroid disease, I thought maybe this could help with that and I could get lots of hair growth too.  

The good thing about chlorella is you can't have too much, but my goodness woman, what are you trying to do, have hair down to your knees by tomorrow?
Please keep us in the know, because I definitely want to follow your journey.  I'll stick to my original plan. I'm already at 4 and I am excited about how fast my nails and hair are growing, so I can only imagine when I double that.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

TdotGirl said:


> It was I!!!
> 
> I love strawberry banana juice and thought it would be cool to mix chlorella in it.  Never again! I think when the juice has to much flavour it's even worse!
> 
> Apple juice is really good with it!


 
At least I know any strawberry or banna, or combinations will come out badly, so thanks for letting us know.


----------



## kandake

yodie said:


> I just read my box and realized that one serving size (10 pills) totals 2 g.  Does anyone take 10 pills? (I have the Source Naturals with the CFG).
> 
> I'm going to try and start out with 5 pills a day.
> 
> Don't want to give TMI, but I went running to the bathroom and it looked sort of different. Sorry ladies! Would I see results so soon from just three pills?



I have the Source Naturals.  The first time I took 5 tablets because I was uncertain of what would happen.  Yesterday I went ahead and took the 10 tablets.  Nothing out of the ordinary happened.

I maintain a pretty healthy diet, with a fair amount of fresh fruits and veggies so that may the reason why it didn't send me to bathroom.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

**kandi** said:


> I have the Source Naturals. The first time I took 5 tablets because I was uncertain of what would happen. Yesterday I went ahead and took the 10 tablets. Nothing out of the ordinary happened.
> 
> I maintain a pretty healthy diet, with a fair amount of fresh fruits and veggies so that may the reason why it didn't send me to bathroom.


 
I think the 10 probably put you at 2 gms as I take source naturals...if you have the type I have. For most people it would not be a problem unless you're very sensitive...are you already thinking of an increase to 3g?


----------



## kandake

luckiestdestiny said:


> I think the 10 probably put you at 2 gms as I take source naturals...if you have the type I have. For most people it would not be a problem unless you're very sensitive...are you already thinking of an increase to 3g?



I'm going to stay at the 2g. for the rest of the week.  Then I'll up it.

I've had a lot of energy today.  I'm usually very sluggish and low energy.  I know this stuff can't be working that fast.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

**kandi** said:


> I'm going to stay at the 2g. for the rest of the week. Then I'll up it.
> 
> I've had a lot of energy today. I'm usually very sluggish and low energy. I know this stuff can't be working that fast.


 
Why yes it can. That's the CFG working.  I had the same thing happen, and I have a thyroid illness so I know about sluggish energy! I actually had more (not super) but knowing what I normally deal with, it was a God send.  It's one thing Babydollhair stated in the beginning, and she's been using this product for a while. She likes it because of the immediate benefits. All my research also points to Chlorella's ability to immediately benefit the body.


----------



## IndianAngel22

Lebiya said:


> Ok so I ordered the Jarrow 2lb chlorella - 5g p/ teaspoon- and it should be here anytime soon.
> 
> When it comes I think I’ll take it before bedtime. I’ll be starting off with a teaspoon then work my way up to 5...YES 5!!!!! that’s 25g of chlorella, but I’ll increase it each month. I’m also going to be adding chia seeds as well. I’ll put together a good regime and go from there.
> 
> I’m just going to take a teaspoon of in with water and drink without tasting anything, this could taste like stool, I don’t care, ad long as my hair grows!!



WOW. That sounds scary. lol


----------



## IndianAngel22

luckiestdestiny said:


> Are you still on back order?



I shouldn't be. They said the 16 oz was available and it would send out the next day but I haven't gotten any time of message saying that it's shipped or anything so I have no idea.


----------



## Muse

Ok it seems there are a lot of posts popping up lately about the hair growth rates of different races and most people seem to agree that Asians have the fastest growth rate. So while I'm reading these threads and patiently waiting for my Chlorella I'm smiling thinking *I'm gonna have Asian growth rate soon* LOL!
Anywho, I never got into the growth aids floating around on the board but even if this does not work for my hair I can say that LHCF introduced me to something that will improve my overall health. Can't really say that for MT,BT, etc.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Is this a popular brand?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

scarcity21 said:


> i have been on chlorella off and on for a couple months now....i love it bcos it keeps me regular, i havent noticed any effects on my hair (im usually not that observant) and also i have natural hair with over 70% shrinkage and i havent straightened in a while. Anywho the only side effects are know are green stool (sorry TMI) and when u 1st start taking it, it has a mild laxative effect. It is considered one of the Superfoods and it contains aminos and chlorophyll. Im up for a challenge bcos here lately ive been consistent with taking it, its just so expensive for my student wallet


This is a great summary!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

IndianAngel22 said:


> A bottle said to take 12-20 tablets a day? Is that serious? Anyone take the pills?


Seems like the powder is the way to go! The pills are crazy!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

luckiestdestiny said:


> Okay ladies,
> I know I'm overloading you with articles, but this one is about how much chlorella can be taken.  That's a question everyone has asked. I know babydollhair takes 3 gm and got excellent growth but surprisingly it's recommended to take even more. BUT if you read through the article it says NOT to take it all at once, to increase it slowly.
> 
> http://www.chlorellafactor.com/chlorella-spirulina-30.html
> Chlorella
> *Disease-fighting dose: 10 grams / day
> Maintenance dose: 5 grams / day *
> Upper limit: *there is no upper limit, but introduce chlorella into your diet gradually and monitor your stools. *Since chlorella can result in mild diarrhea in some persons, introduce it slowly. (Your body will adapt over a period of a few weeks, allowing you to take more.)
> 
> 
> Once again, most people take far too little of these foods. I've seen people take two tiny tablets of chlorella -- about 300mg -- and declare they've "taken my chlorella for the day!" That's like eating one bite of broccoli and expecting to receive the full health benefits of broccoli.
> 
> In order to be effective, you've got to take the much larger doses mentioned above. If you buy chlorella in tiny tablets, as it is often sold, that means taking a handful of tablets with each meal. Here's a tip: don't count out the tablets every single time. Count them once so you know what five grams looks like. After that, just grab a handful and toss it down your throat. It doesn't matter if it's off by a few tablets. Remember: these aren't drugs. You don't have to be exact about it, just make sure you're getting at least the doses mentioned above.
> 
> There's no harm in taking more, of course. Aside from the health benefits I've described here, the main thing you'll notice is that your stools will turn green. This is an indication that you're getting a good dose of chlorella into your diet. *If your stools aren't green, you aren't taking enough.*


I have the little tablets, I would have to take 30 to get 6 grams...I'll be getting the powder next time


----------



## luckiestdestiny

AtlantaJJ said:


> I have the little tablets, I would have to take 30 to get 6 grams...I'll be getting the powder next time


 
That's what I'm talking!!!  I think when you first get into it, it's okay to take the tablets, but eventually when you get up in the grams, it's better, and more economical to take the powder. I'm going to try mine w/ the apple sauce, like I mentioned earlier in the thread.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Muse said:


> Ok it seems there are a lot of posts popping up lately about the hair growth rates of different races and most people seem to agree that Asians have the fastest growth rate. So while I'm reading these threads and patiently waiting for my Chlorella I'm smiling thinking *I'm gonna have Asian growth rate soon* LOL!
> Anywho, I never got into the growth aids floating around on the board but even if this does not work for my hair I can say that LHCF introduced me to something that will improve my overall health. Can't really say that for MT,BT, etc.


 
That's what I was thinking about this. Worse case scenario, my health is better. However I'm pretty confident after all the reading about this, that it will help hair growth. Probably we will have to adjust our doses as each person's body will require a different amount. However, the great part is that we will be getting all the nutrients our bodies need.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

AtlantaJJ said:


> Is this a popular brand?


 
That's the one that Babydollhair likes.  That's the one I'm using (just in pill form) and I'm getting great results so far. I will be purchasing the powder soon, though.


----------



## song_of_serenity

I got my sun chlorella and spirulina... 

So I should take both, right? You ladies are SO helpful. And yes, sun was very expensive, but I think it is worth it and per day, it doesn't cost THAT much in the long run. Will start off slow and then update!!
~*Janelle~*


----------



## Lebiya

luckiestdestiny said:


> Wow. Talk about ambitious. I was planning on increasing mine to 8-10 slowly as that is the "disease fighting level" where you notice extraordinary change. As I have thyroid disease, I thought maybe this could help with that and I could get lots of hair growth too.
> 
> The good thing about chlorella is you can't have too much, but my goodness woman, what are you trying to do, have hair down to your knees by tomorrow?
> Please keep us in the know, because I definitely want to follow your journey. I'll stick to my original plan. I'm already at 4 and I am excited about how fast my nails and hair are growing, so I can only imagine when I double that.


 
lol..yup, girl im on a mission! 

The only thing that can stop me is having a detox problem, making my belly run like a tap...but I dont care about the taste


----------



## luckiestdestiny

song_of_serenity said:


> I got my sun chlorella and spirulina...
> 
> So I should take both, right? You ladies are SO helpful. And yes, sun was very expensive, but I think it is worth it and per day, it doesn't cost THAT much in the long run. Will start off slow and then update!!
> ~*Janelle~*


 Can't really speak for the spirulina. Most ladies are just doing chlorella. Keep us updated!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

**kandi** said:


> I'm going to stay at the 2g. for the rest of the week. Then I'll up it.
> 
> I've had a lot of energy today. I'm usually very sluggish and low energy. I know this stuff can't be working that fast.


 http://watershed.net/ch-faq.aspx
*Will Chlorella give me energy?*
Yes. As the body begins to get these pure nutrients that it must have to function properly, increased vitality and energy will certainly follow. Spirulina is also a very potent source of energy. A gram or two of Chlorella or Spirulina in the morning will provide the body with lots of energy. However, unlike sugar, caffeine or other "energy pick-me-ups", Chlorella and Spirulina do not lift you up then let you down soon after because they are not drugs of any sort. They are pure nutrients. They last much long and since they are pure nutrients, there is never a let-me-down or "low feeling" afterward. This is also true of Ionized Water.


----------



## kandake

luckiestdestiny said:


> http://watershed.net/ch-faq.aspx
> *Will Chlorella give me energy?*
> Yes. As the body begins to get these pure nutrients that it must have to function properly, increased vitality and energy will certainly follow. Spirulina is also a very potent source of energy. A gram or two of Chlorella or Spirulina in the morning will provide the body with lots of energy. However, unlike sugar, caffeine or other "energy pick-me-ups", Chlorella and Spirulina do not lift you up then let you down soon after because they are not drugs of any sort. They are pure nutrients. They last much long and since they are pure nutrients, there is never a let-me-down or "low feeling" afterward. This is also true of Ionized Water.



Thanks!

You are on it.  LOL


----------



## Candycane044

I got my chlorella today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll keep you all posted!


----------



## yodie

I took 15 of the little tablets.  So, that's like 3 grams. Think I'll try the powder next time.
Any of you ladies mix the tablets into your smoothie?


----------



## Kimbosheart

watch out for those of y'all just starting, the effect it has on your nails is no joke. I just tried to clip mine and it was tough, like clipping a dog's claws. My nails were unusually long for me and very very strong


----------



## Lebiya

^ great, cuz my nails grow, but their literally paper thin


----------



## Zay-neey

WOW! Two Days and my nails are super strong ! and i used to have a split in one of my nails because it broke really badly!NO SPLIT ! the split is gone my nail is finally one! Love chlorella


----------



## Lebiya

YAY!!! The nails then the hair ladies...WATCH OUT!!!


----------



## TdotGirl

I've been taking this for a week now and the habit of ripping my nails are gone because it's too hard to rip them! LOL. They're growing nicely too.


----------



## song_of_serenity

The chlorella is advised to be taken 5 pills (per day) the first week, then 10 (per day) the second week (per day) then the advised 15. I took my first 5 just now! 

Just trying to figure out how to take this sprirulina...yogurt? :/ In my morning shake?
~*Janelle~*


----------



## danigurl18

maybe I should increase to 5 then.. i started off with 2 :/


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Zay-neey said:


> WOW! Two Days and my nails are super strong ! and i used to have a split in one of my nails because it broke really badly!NO SPLIT ! the split is gone my nail is finally one! Love chlorella


 
Yay!  I knew that chlorella would start speaking for itself.


----------



## song_of_serenity

danigurl18 said:


> maybe I should increase to 5 then.. i started off with 2 :/


Oh, no! If you feel comfortable with 2, by all means! I'm just going by the instructions that came with mine. 
~*Janelle~*


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Okay so I know you guys are going to think I'm crazy, but I am just convinced, and when I'm convinced, I act fast.  It's probably because I did so much research.  I just know that this stuff is the bizness.  So here's my plan:

I know that I have been eating organic, and I did a body detox program back in Oct, and that I was on 2, 3, 4g, without problems in the span of a week. I didn't even have diarrhea or the opposite.  And I just feel so much better. 

So I'm upping it again to five. If I'm okay with five in the next two days, I'm going to 6 grams.  It says that your poop should be green when you're taking enough and I'm not there yet (sorry to tell you my biz but that's what the article says, please re read my posting from earlier in the thread if you haven't already).  It also says that people can take even more than that. So I am ordering my powder now, so it's here when I run out of tablets, and I will probably eventually go to 8 or 9g (following the article I posted earlier weeks from now) if I don't have any problems. I plan to stay to 6 for at least a week though, before upping from there.  W/ the powder that's only 2 teaspoons which I'm putting in a tablespoon of apple sauce and then gulping it down bit by bit so I don't taste it. Then I'll do a glass of water after so that it dissolves.

Please follow your body and only go as far as it allows, until you are able to adjust to whatever your goal dose is whether smaller or larger. Some may be able to go faster than others depending on their body, diets, environmental factors like smog, etc as your body has to detox.  I've been lucky so far. I will of course change the plan if I hit a detox wall and scale back of course!

So far so good.  My hair is shocking me now, so I want to see where this goes. Plus I know at that amount I'll have more than enough of all the vitamins and minerals I need for the day, so that's good also (better than any hair vitamin could ever be and in food format so that it doesn't build up toxically in the body like vitamins can...I'm sure you guys read all the literature I posted so you know what I'm talking about).  Here goes yay::sweet:


----------



## Kimbosheart

luckiestdestiny said:


> r.
> So far so good.  My hair is shocking me now, so I want to see where this goes. :



So... Inquiring minds want to know, are you already "feeling/seeing" some growth?......


----------



## IndianAngel22

AtlantaJJ said:


> Is this a popular brand?




That's the one I bought. 16 oz waiting on it in the mail


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Kimbosheart said:


> So... Inquiring minds want to know, are you already "feeling/seeing" some growth?......


 
Actually seeing more than usual. Keep in mind, I've been eating right for a while, so I think that it's just kicking what I'm doing to another level. My hair is in braids, but I can separate the cornrows from my scalp now as there is growth under them pushing them up,and they are separating themselves.  So I know I'm going to have to redo soon. I was thinking of doing what pink skates did. She wanted to go from MBL to waist and got her hair weaved to keep her from  using heat.  I didn't even know it could be done at my length as I thought it'd be too long.  Ididn't want to do that for heat, but just for a different style to get me to waist length from my current MBL. Just tired of walking around in cornrows and tired of styling my hair (need a break!).

 Now I'm wondering if I should because they would come out too fast! However, I have a friend who does them well (licensed) but is going back to school for something else and she has offered to do them for me (I just buy the hair. I'm still going to pay her something even though she said not to). So I may do it and test it out. Then I could give you guys my before and after pics so you can see how fast my hair grows out from there.  It will be fun to lift up the braids and complain my hair is growing too fast!  It would be unfair to do it now, as my hair was already braided before this week, so you would not know how much from the chorella, and how much from before. So I will start fresh in a week or two, so that you guys can see. In my opinion I think you can get the projected amount babydoll and the others said.  Or at least way more than your average growth rate.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Charzboss said:


> Just went to VitaminShoppe and picked it up! I took a pill recently and I am feeling weird. I feel very warm and a little sick to my stomach. Is this normal? Maybe the detox? erplexed
> 
> Thanks!


 
Hey I was looking things up as I was worried about you. It says that a side effect for some very few in the beginning may be upset stomach and nausea.  So it's not that you are allergic, you may just have a bad side effect.

Are you still taking it? How's it going?


----------



## mariofmagdal

Day 3 for me, but I got a sudden case of indegestion after I took it the last time, and I wash it down with water.
Otherwise all else is cool. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Candycane044

So I'm taking the NOW Foods Chlorella powder and it's actually not bad at all.  If you take it with some juice you can hardly taste it.  I was thinking that I'd have such a hard time drinking this stuff, but not at all!  It was very smooth going down.


----------



## Muse

AtlantaJJ said:


> Is this a popular brand?



That's the one I ordered



song_of_serenity said:


> I got my sun chlorella and spirulina...
> 
> So I should take both, right? You ladies are SO helpful. And yes, sun was very expensive, but I think it is worth it and per day, it doesn't cost THAT much in the long run. Will start off slow and then update!!
> ~*Janelle~*



Woa big money, Sun Chlorella! That's some great stuff (according to what I've been reading) you should see great results in no time. Like LD said I think most ladies in here are just taking Chlorella. That alone should be enough to see significant growth w/o the spirulina but I plan on adding spirulina to my regimen later on (when I get some more extra cash) because I am trying to fight a disease with these green foods and I want to maximize my benefits by taking both to help fight it off.

Ladies I am guessing that the new growth that we get from chlorella will be pretty strong because of all the highly absorbable protein we are taking in. Yet another plus. I wonder if when we all start up and show our results the ladies in the other growth aid threads will drop that stuff and try this out. Could this eliminate topical growth aids all together on the board?:scratchch


----------



## gn1g

topical and internal work well for me.  I'll never stop.


----------



## yodie

Maybe I'm going too fast. Today is my 3rd day and I put all 10 tablets in my smoothie this morning. I took 15 yesterday. No problems.

Thing is, I'm taking iron pills and we all know what iron does. Hmmm, I need something movin'.

Question ladies, do you think chlorella will eventually replace your multi vits? I hate taking so much stuff.


----------



## kandake

yodie said:


> Maybe I'm going too fast. Today is my 3rd day and I put all 10 tablets in my smoothie this morning. I took 15 yesterday. No problems.
> 
> Thing is, I'm taking iron pills and we all know what iron does. Hmmm, I need something movin'.
> *
> Question ladies, do you think chlorella will eventually replace your multi vits?* I hate taking so much stuff.



That question was asked on this website http://watershed.net/ch-faq.aspx.

I believe the answer was that its okay to take multivitamins but the chlorella is really all you need.

I would do some research on it though.


----------



## ladytee2

I have not noticed any adverse side affects.  I have been taking flaxseeds for years for the fiber.  I do think that the chlorella has aided the flaxseeds.  I have the pills and the dose is 10 pills.  I have been taking 5.  I plan to up to 10 this weekend.  I have an ok diet.  Its not a great diet and well lets not discuss the exercise.  But I have been working on increasing my veggies and fruit.  I have noticed an increase in the health and the thickness of my hair but I think its too early to see any effect from the chorella.  I will have to keep you posted.  Is anyone else adding the spirulina or thinking about adding it?


----------



## belle_reveuse28

We never officially started a challenge here.. I asked about it earlier and nobody said anything.  So I'm asking, do you ladies want to start a challenge, or a study, shall we say! LOL>...  How about something along the lines of what Luckiest is doing... Several people take a certain amount, and those who can stomach it or take it safely, take larger amounts and see what types of results we get.  The biologist in me coming out.  Letme know what you guys all think... I'm ready!  

I started taking this stuff last week, I think, and my nails are growing like crazy.  My hair is natural and so therefofre, I have major shrinkage, I can't tell if I've got growth or not, but I do know that recently I just cut it to shoulder length and did take pics, so we'll see.   I'm going to measure today and see what I get a week from now.  I'm taking 3g daily, will up it to 5 today.  Although I am seriously hoping that this will be the end of topical growth aids and multi's.


----------



## yodie

Wow, I just read that entire article. This is some good stuff. I'm thinking it just might replace my multi vit, msm, biotin, my waistlength drink w/ the raw egg, ALA, digestive enzymes, and aloe. Dang, that's a lot of supplements!!



**kandi** said:


> That question was asked on this website http://watershed.net/ch-faq.aspx.
> 
> I believe the answer was that its okay to take multivitamins but the chlorella is really all you need.
> 
> I would do some research on it though.


----------



## kandake

yodie said:


> Wow, I just read that entire article. This is some good stuff. I'm thinking it just might replace my multi vit, msm, biotin, my waistlength drink w/ the raw egg, ALA, digestive enzymes, and aloe. Dang, that's a lot of supplements!!



Yeah, its definitely some good stuff.  You have lukiestdestiny to thank for posting that article.


----------



## Muse

yodie said:


> Maybe I'm going too fast. Today is my 3rd day and I put all 10 tablets in my smoothie this morning. I took 15 yesterday. No problems.
> 
> Thing is, I'm taking iron pills and we all know what iron does. Hmmm, I need something movin'.
> 
> Question ladies, do you think chlorella will eventually replace your multi vits? I hate taking so much stuff.



I totally believe it can replace a multi vitamin. I question how much we really absorb from the vits we take anyway, along with the other fillers in them. I am tossing out my supps when I start chlorella.



ladytee2 said:


> I have not noticed any adverse side affects.  I have been taking flaxseeds for years for the fiber.  I do think that the chlorella has aided the flaxseeds.  I have the pills and the dose is 10 pills.  I have been taking 5.  I plan to up to 10 this weekend.  I have an ok diet.  Its not a great diet and well lets not discuss the exercise.  But I have been working on increasing my veggies and fruit.  I have noticed an increase in the health and the thickness of my hair but I think its too early to see any effect from the chorella.  I will have to keep you posted.  *Is anyone else adding the spirulina or thinking about adding it?*



I am because of this:

*How much should a person take if they are sick?*
This will depend on what they are sick with and how sick they are. A dosage of 10-20 grams a day is recommended for someone who is sick, especially with a chronic disease such as cancer. *It is also recommended that people who are sick take Spirulina in addition to Chlorella in order to reap the full benefits of both these powerful, healing nutriceuticals.*


I will be taking both of these in very high doses to hopefully set my overactive immune system back on track but I'm guessing hair will be shooting out of my scalp as well. Of course you don't have to be sick to take both but that's my only reason for adding it. I think chlorella is a good stand alone for other things though.

I plan on taking 3g for one week (if I can tolerate it), then 6g the next week and then 10g. This is where I will stop with the chlorella for a while but I hear that whatever amount of chlorella you are taking you are suppose to double the amount of spirulina so I will be taking 20g. I do not believe you have to pace yourself with spirulina I think you can dive right into the higher doses but it's always a good idea to start off small to see if you are of that rare percentage who is allergic to it. *Off to research more about spirulina*


----------



## Muse

yodie said:


> Wow, I just read that entire article. This is some good stuff. I'm thinking it just might replace my multi vit, msm, biotin, my waistlength drink w/ the raw egg, ALA, digestive enzymes, and aloe. Dang, that's a lot of supplements!!



Yes and your body should absorb the nutrients from chlorella A LOT better than it did those other supps you were taking. The nutrients are HIGHLY absorbable. I ran out of MSM and have not bothered to purchase anymore because I don't believe I will need it anymore with chlorella. I never really saw any fast growth with MSM but I kept taking it to hopefully extend my growing phase but with 1-2" shooting out of your head a month with chlorella who needs to extend the growing phase?


----------



## Hairsofab

I just bought some Sun Chlorella at Whole Foods yesterday. I will probably take 2 today and increase my way up. I will let you know any good effects I have. I have been feeling really run down, (from poor diet and lots of stress mainly). I'm trying to change things around.


----------



## danigurl18

Today is my 3rd day.. I took 5


----------



## yodie

I really like the idea of keeping up with each others progress better than having a challenge. I think there are already so many challenges going on in this forum, but by all means don't take my word as the final decision as I'm just coming into this thread. 



belle_reveuse28 said:


> We never officially started a challenge here.. I asked about it earlier and nobody said anything.  So I'm asking, do you ladies want to start a challenge, or a study, shall we say! LOL>...  How about something along the lines of what Luckiest is doing... Several people take a certain amount, and those who can stomach it or take it safely, take larger amounts and see what types of results we get.  The biologist in me coming out.  Letme know what you guys all think... I'm ready!
> 
> I started taking this stuff last week, I think, and my nails are growing like crazy.  My hair is natural and so therefofre, I have major shrinkage, I can't tell if I've got growth or not, but I do know that recently I just cut it to shoulder length and did take pics, so we'll see.   I'm going to measure today and see what I get a week from now.  I'm taking 3g daily, will up it to 5 today.  Although I am seriously hoping that this will be the end of topical growth aids and multi's.


----------



## soonergirl

Hey ladies just chiming in on the energy boost chlorella has given me... On my days off I was just a cleaning fool!! I mopped floors, vacummed and did all of the laundry the other day..I really felt a boost... I usually would not have the energy, and I would have had a multi vitamin...At bedtime I just laid there for a while not sleepy. On that day all I had was a naked fruit green drink (which has chlorella,spirulina, wheat grass and barley in it), and my chlorella tablets, no multi vitamin. I have not taken my multi in a week. It has been 7 days since I started chlorella. Yay..


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I gulped a palm full of those little tablets last night and the same this morning. My guess is there were at least 20 tabs in each which is about 4 grams ... I plan to take another bunch this evening. I'm not worried about adverse effects because I take a bunch of stuff anyway, my tummy is used to it!  It loves fiber and stuff.  I haven't done the math but I am sure the powder is more cost effective than the tablets.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

soonergirl said:


> Hey ladies just chiming in on the energy boost chlorella has given me... On my days off *I was just a cleaning fool*!! I mopped floors, vacummed and did all of the laundry the other day..I really felt a boost... I usually would not have the energy, and I would have had a multi vitamin...At bedtime I just laid there for a while not sleepy. On that day all I had was a naked fruit green drink (which has chlorella,spirulina, wheat grass and barley in it), and my chlorella tablets, no multi vitamin. I have not taken my multi in a week. It has been 7 days since I started chlorella. Yay..


Good gosh, I need to tip the bottle back and get to work this weekend then! 

I am taking this for energy and stamina...hair growth will be a nice side effect...


----------



## gn1g

anybody struggling with constipation from taking Chlorella?


----------



## Mz DEE DEE

belle_reveuse28 said:


> We never officially started a challenge here.. I asked about it earlier and nobody said anything.  So I'm asking, do you ladies want to start a challenge, or a study, shall we say! LOL>...  How about something along the lines of what Luckiest is doing... Several people take a certain amount, and those who can stomach it or take it safely, take larger amounts and see what types of results we get.  The biologist in me coming out.  Letme know what you guys all think... I'm ready!
> 
> I started taking this stuff last week, I think, and my nails are growing like crazy.  My hair is natural and so therefofre, I have major shrinkage, I can't tell if I've got growth or not, but I do know that recently I just cut it to shoulder length and did take pics, so we'll see.   I'm going to measure today and see what I get a week from now.  I'm taking 3g daily, will up it to 5 today.  Although I am seriously hoping that this will be the end of topical growth aids and multi's.




Keeping up with each others progress sounds good.... i ordered mine from VS 2days ago ( jarrows brand)  so im up for anything you ladies want to do   once my stash gets here


----------



## belle_reveuse28

Yes, I find that keeping up with each other's progress is agreeable versus doing a challenge.  I can agree that yes, there are challenges all over this board... In essence, though, this one sums all of them up! Hahaha...  This is the combo of MSM challenge, biotin challenge, protein challenge, drink your hair to waist length challenge, Japanese secret to hair growth/seaweed challenge, hmm... what else...  Nuff said, right!


----------



## soonergirl

gn1g said:


> anybody struggling with constipation from taking Chlorella?


 
In the beginning I was going everyday, now it has slowed, so I am trying to tweak it a little. I am taking 3grams a day... I may lower it a tad or just keep it where it is...And by the way the poop when it happens is green. I dont know why it slowed all of a sudden... I am upping my water intake and will be taking the powder soon.


----------



## belle_reveuse28

soonergirl said:


> In the beginning I was going everyday, now it has slowed, so I am trying to tweak it a little. I am taking 3grams a day... I may lower it a tad or just keep it where it is...And by the way the poop when it happens is green. I dont know why it slowed all of a sudden... I am upping my water intake and will be taking the powder soon.



Same here.. .BTW, absolutely gorgeous hair... Love it!


----------



## TdotGirl

Candycane044 said:


> So I'm taking the NOW Foods Chlorella powder and it's actually not bad at all. If you take it with some juice you can hardly taste it. I was thinking that I'd have such a hard time drinking this stuff, but not at all! It was very smooth going down.


 
I agree. That's the brand that I take too. 

Also, for some of you ladies asking about multi-vitamins, I still take my centrum chewables because I'm so use to popping them before my meals.


----------



## yodie

A little off topic - this is a great thread. There is a wealth of information here and all the ladies are so positive.


----------



## onelove08

Hi everyone! As soon as I finish my current stash of supplements I will only take Chlorella,Wheat Grass and Spirulina.No multi. Tried a shot of Wheat Grass yesterday. Not bad and it bulked up my um...bm. Sorry tmi I know just thought it may help someone. Oh yea I have been taking the Chlorella for about 1.5 weeks I almost cut my skin on my hands with my nails!


----------



## IndianAngel22

I don't understand how people's nails are getting stronger at the ends? It just doesn't make sense. I thought nails are just like hair, Once they come out and are visible it's just dead stuff. If you break a nail how is it gonna MEND back together? You take chlorella for a week and all of a sudden your nail are EXTREMELY strong? That just doesn't make any sense. Someone help me to understand.


----------



## TdotGirl

I'm not into science and all that, but chlorella was the _only_ thing that I introduced into my body over a week ago. Before that my nails were weak, could bend back easily, and I could rip them without any effort. Now it's so hard to bend it, rip it, you name it. I have to now take my nail clipper to clip them.

If someone else could chime in that would be great.

I suck at explaining!


----------



## november wind

Subscribing.  My stylist confirmed I get an inch a month of growth from topical growth aids...it will be interesting to see if and how the chlorella will play a role


----------



## mariofmagdal

I am taking Earthrise Green Blends. It combines: Spirulina 1000mg, Chlorella 400mg, Barley Grass 400mg, Wheat Grass 400mg, Alfalfa Herb 150mg, Chlorophyll 16mg, Broccoli Foret 150mg, and Phycocyanin 140mg. The suggested dosage is. 4 caplets daily. I am not going to tweak that. I am satisfied with the results I am getting and my BM's are green and regular. This is day 3. I chose this one to keep from having to add a bunch of stuff later! This way I can get the full benefits of each of these powerful greens. I also take Chlorophyll 50mg liquid with mint flavor once per day.

So far the only side effects, indegestion. Not sure what caused it, but its terrible, I had to take some Zantac. It could be something I drank. I usually drink water plain or flavored, but last night I had a coconut mango bananna juice blend, that may be the culprit.


----------



## Muse

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Yes, I find that keeping up with each other's progress is agreeable versus doing a challenge.  I can agree that yes, there are challenges all over this board... In essence, though, this one sums all of them up! Hahaha...  *This is the combo of MSM challenge, biotin challenge, protein challenge, drink your hair to waist length challenge, Japanese secret to hair growth/seaweed challenge,* hmm... what else...  Nuff said, right!



LOL I agree!



IndianAngel22 said:


> I don't understand how people's nails are getting stronger at the ends? It just doesn't make sense. I thought nails are just like hair, Once they come out and are visible it's just dead stuff. If you break a nail how is it gonna MEND back together? You take chlorella for a week and all of a sudden your nail are EXTREMELY strong? That just doesn't make any sense. Someone help me to understand.



Yes I am puzzled as well. I thought that the nails that were already there before taking chlorella would have to break away before revealing stronger nails but it sounds like people's already existing nails are getting stronger.  Would certainly be cool if it could do that with already existing hair on our heads.


----------



## onelove08

I dont really know how to explain either. It was the only thing I addded in the last 1.5 weeks. I am a stay at home mommy who washes a lot of dishes. Usually my nails would break easily. This week they have not. And they are not soft and pliable. They are strong. However, I am drinkingfor waistlong hair and also I add a green smoothie powder mixture to my breakfast. Maybe everything is working together...But not everyone who is claiming stronger and longer nails drink what I do...I can only testify for myself...


----------



## Kimbosheart

onelove08 said:


> Hi everyone! As soon as I finish my current stash of supplements I will only take Chlorella,Wheat Grass and Spirulina.No multi. Tried a shot of Wheat Grass yesterday. Not bad and it bulked up my um...bm. Sorry tmi I know just thought it may help someone. Oh yea I have been taking the Chlorella for about 1.5 weeks I almost cut my skin on my hands with my nails!



I agree with the above. Im cutting out my multi-vitamins, fish oil etc. I read the link LD posted and pm'd me and I ordered spirulina and chlorella powder. I will have gone from taking about 20 pills a day for hair and health to maybe 3 if I decide to add silica. 

I tried 4g of chlorella today and its not bad. I am noticing the cleansing side effects on my skin. The egg shake gave me flawless skin but I have a few bumps so I think its the chlorella, hopefully this will go away. My goal is to do 12:6 ratio of spirulina and chlorella until I meet my goal and then cut that in half. 

The nails thing is amazing. I feel like I can poke a hole in the wall with my nails they are so strong. I don't get how it works but I love it anyway.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mariofmagdal said:


> Day 3 for me, but I got a sudden case of indegestion after I took it the last time, and I wash it down with water.
> Otherwise all else is cool. Anyone else experience this?


 
I haven't personally but I posted something that says some may experience stomach upset, so maybe that's what's going on with you. Your body is just detoxing. If you've been taking it for 3 days, I don't think you're allergic or anything.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> Maybe I'm going too fast. Today is my 3rd day and I put all 10 tablets in my smoothie this morning. I took 15 yesterday. No problems.
> 
> Thing is, I'm taking iron pills and we all know what iron does. Hmmm, I need something movin'.
> 
> Question ladies, do you think chlorella will eventually replace your multi vits? I hate taking so much stuff.


 
Check out chlorella. Depending on how much iron you need, and how much chlorella you're taking...as chlorella already has iron in it and it may or may not be needed (unless you have a huge iron deficiency or anemia and even then if you're taking enough chlorella you could be fine. Check the vitamin stats I posted earlier in the thread for chlorella).


----------



## luckiestdestiny

belle_reveuse28 said:


> We never officially started a challenge here.. I asked about it earlier and nobody said anything. So I'm asking, do you ladies want to start a challenge, or a study, shall we say! LOL>... How about something along the lines of what Luckiest is doing... Several people take a certain amount, and those who can stomach it or take it safely, take larger amounts and see what types of results we get. The biologist in me coming out. Letme know what you guys all think... I'm ready!
> 
> I started taking this stuff last week, I think, and my nails are growing like crazy. My hair is natural and so therefofre, I have major shrinkage, I can't tell if I've got growth or not, but I do know that recently I just cut it to shoulder length and did take pics, so we'll see. I'm going to measure today and see what I get a week from now. I'm taking 3g daily, will up it to 5 today. Although I am seriously hoping that this will be the end of topical growth aids and multi's.


 
I was thinking about that myself, from what you posted earlier about a challenge, but I think that with everyone posting their results, we'll be able to discover what works, which type (for example if one type of chlorella brand works better than another), how much, etc. Just as long as everyone reports back, and hopefully eventually posts pics, I think that may be enough. What does everyone else think? I'd hate to deprive those who want to take more, of it because they're on the smaller dose side. Because eventually even smaller dose people can take more.  Like the article I posted says, eventually your body gets used to it and then you can increase the amount you take.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

belle_reveuse28 said:


> We never officially started a challenge here.. I asked about it earlier and nobody said anything. So I'm asking, do you ladies want to start a challenge, or a study, shall we say! LOL>... How about something along the lines of what Luckiest is doing... Several people take a certain amount, and those who can stomach it or take it safely, take larger amounts and see what types of results we get. The biologist in me coming out. Letme know what you guys all think... I'm ready!
> 
> I started taking this stuff last week, I think, and my nails are growing like crazy. My hair is natural and so therefofre, I have major shrinkage, I can't tell if I've got growth or not, but I do know that recently I just cut it to shoulder length and did take pics, so we'll see. I'm going to measure today and see what I get a week from now. I'm taking 3g daily, will up it to 5 today. *Although I am seriously hoping that this will be the end of topical growth aids and multi's*.


 

I was most definitely thinking of this because I love simplifying my life. I probably will still do my tea rinse, but I don't see myself purchasing any growth aids in the future. Especially if this works so much better and I believe we're on to something!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> Wow, I just read that entire article. This is some good stuff. I'm thinking it just might replace my multi vit, msm, biotin, my waistlength drink w/ the raw egg, ALA, digestive enzymes, and aloe. Dang, that's a lot of supplements!!


 
That's why I had to share it with lhcf because I was shocked when I saw all the benefits. All those vitamins are right in chlorella. And in addition as it's a whole food w/o fillers or binders (even my tablets are that way), it is much more absorbable in the body than any vitamin can ever be. I posted something about how that works earlier in the thread too. (I'm a little article crazy)


----------



## luckiestdestiny

**kandi** said:


> Yeah, its definitely some good stuff. You have lukiestdestiny to thank for posting that article.


 
Thanks so much. I'm glad to help.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Muse said:


> *Yes and your body should absorb the nutrients from chlorella A LOT better than it did those other supps you were taking. The nutrients are HIGHLY absorbable*. I ran out of MSM and have not bothered to purchase anymore because I don't believe I will need it anymore with chlorella. I never really saw any fast growth with MSM but I kept taking it to hopefully extend my growing phase but with 1-2" shooting out of your head a month with chlorella who needs to extend the growing phase?


 Yes and more yes to bolded!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> I really like the idea of keeping up with each others progress better than having a challenge. I think there are already so many challenges going on in this forum, but by all means don't take my word as the final decision as I'm just coming into this thread.


 I agree, because this is something that's specific to each person (one person may be able to take more chlorella than another, or may want to take less). I think you should be able to adjust as needed.  But if we keep up with each other's progress, it's going to be fine. JUST pleast post your progress!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

gn1g said:


> anybody struggling with constipation from taking Chlorella?


 If you are, it's like I wrote earlier: constipation or diarrhea...cut your chlorella in half and wait until your body gets used to it (normal bathroom) and wait at least a week or more before increasing as your body is detoxing.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

soonergirl said:


> In the beginning I was going everyday, now it has slowed, so I am trying to tweak it a little. I am taking 3grams a day... I may lower it a tad or just keep it where it is...And by the way the poop when it happens is green. I dont know why it slowed all of a sudden... I am upping my water intake and will be taking the powder soon.


 
Good about the green thing.  Now about the whole slowing up thing, your body is getting used to it.   If you're not having side effects, you can increase it.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> A little off topic - this is a great thread. There is a wealth of information here and all the ladies are so positive.


   I can't speak for everyone else, but I will say for myself, thank you for that.  I am happy to get out the info, and I agree that this thread is so positive, and I hope it stays that way!  I love just sharing ideas and wishing others well as we try to find out what works for us.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

IndianAngel22 said:


> I don't understand how people's nails are getting stronger at the ends? It just doesn't make sense. I thought nails are just like hair, Once they come out and are visible it's just dead stuff. If you break a nail how is it gonna MEND back together? You take chlorella for a week and all of a sudden your nail are EXTREMELY strong? That just doesn't make any sense. Someone help me to understand.


 
You know I can't even say specifics of that even with all the research. I just know it works. I know the CFG causes cell turnover fast and regeneration of tissue...however you're right that it's dead stuff. But it just goes to show that this stuff is something that's really helpful for the body.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mariofmagdal said:


> I am taking Earthrise Green Blends. It combines: Spirulina 1000mg, Chlorella 400mg, Barley Grass 400mg, Wheat Grass 400mg, Alfalfa Herb 150mg, Chlorophyll 16mg, Broccoli Foret 150mg, and Phycocyanin 140mg. The suggested dosage is. 4 caplets daily. I am not going to tweak that. I am satisfied with the results I am getting and my BM's are green and regular. This is day 3. I chose this one to keep from having to add a bunch of stuff later! This way I can get the full benefits of each of these powerful greens. I also take Chlorophyll 50mg liquid with mint flavor once per day.
> 
> So far the only side effects, indegestion. Not sure what caused it, but its terrible, I had to take some Zantac. It could be something I drank. I usually drink water plain or flavored, but last night I had a coconut mango bananna juice blend, that may be the culprit.


\
I'm thinking it's maybe something you drank too, after reading the above. Your not taking much chlorella yet.  Are you planning on adding just a little more chlorella into your diet like extra powder?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

onelove08 said:


> I dont really know how to explain either. It was the only thing I addded in the last 1.5 weeks. I am a stay at home mommy who washes a lot of dishes. Usually my nails would break easily. This week they have not. And they are not soft and pliable. They are strong. However, I am drinkingfor waistlong hair and also I add a green smoothie powder mixture to my breakfast. Maybe everything is working together...But not everyone who is claiming stronger and longer nails drink what I do...I can only testify for myself...


 
Same effect. Mine always split and they aren't now, plus they're growing as fast as I cut them!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Kimbosheart said:


> I agree with the above. Im cutting out my multi-vitamins, fish oil etc. I read the link LD posted and pm'd me and I ordered spirulina and chlorella powder. I will have gone from taking about 20 pills a day for hair and health to maybe 3 if I decide to add silica.
> 
> I tried 4g of chlorella today and its not bad. I am noticing the cleansing side effects on my skin. The egg shake gave me flawless skin but I have a few bumps so I think its the chlorella, hopefully this will go away. My goal is to do 12:6 ratio of spirulina and chlorella until I meet my goal and then cut that in half.
> 
> The nails thing is amazing. I feel like I can poke a hole in the wall with my nails they are so strong. I don't get how it works but I love it anyway.


 I would think so. My skin looks like silk now, and it's almost poreless in look at least! It's from the chlorella. So maybe you're detoxing a bit, and then it will be okay. From all the stuff I read, it helps to clear acne with continued use. You could also just be having a break out of sorts.  Either way, keep taking it and it will clear up and shouldn't be for long at all.


----------



## kitamay

Over the past two days I have read this entire thread. I am making a trip to vitamin shoppe tomorrow. I am really excited to try chlorella after everything I have read. Before reading this thread I had already made a shopping list to go and try ala, biotin and b-complex, but I wasnt excited about the extra facial hair and acne that people have been experiencing. I really help that this will help simplify my life as well. It sure would be nice to get all of these benefits without doing or taking a million different things.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Get this. I think it's hysterical. Now I am natural but my mom is relaxed. My mom called me complaining "Damn it ---(insert my name here but for internet puposes insert luckiest destiny) what are you doing to me? I just got a relaxer!" She's complaining because she has new growth already!  I told her like that's a BAD problem. She was using chorella just for health benefits. She said she'll keep using it but she's mad damn it! Cause she just had her hair done last week.Talk about a GOOD problem.


----------



## yodie

luckiestdestiny said:


> Get this. I think it's hysterical. Now I am natural but my mom is relaxed. My mom called me complaining "Damn it ---(insert my name here but for internet puposes insert luckiest destiny) what are you doing to me? I just got a relaxer!" She's complaining because she has new growth already! I told her like that's a BAD problem. She was using chorella just for health benefits. She said she'll keep using it but she's mad damn it! Cause she just had her hair done last week.Talk about a GOOD problem.


 
That's a great problem to have.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Here's to hoping that we can all have that same GOOD problem. Then we'll be asking if we should cut down our doses cause we've already reached our goals and it's growing too fast!


----------



## Duff

luckiestdestiny said:


> Get this. I think it's hysterical. Now I am natural but my mom is relaxed. My mom called me complaining "Damn it ---(insert my name here but for internet puposes insert luckiest destiny) what are you doing to me? I just got a relaxer!" She's complaining because she has new growth already! I told her like that's a BAD problem. She was using chorella just for health benefits. She said she'll keep using it but she's mad damn it! Cause she just had her hair done last week.Talk about a GOOD problem.


 that is funny!!!!!
I have not seen the growth in length in my nails but they are definitely stronger and harder.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Duff said:


> that is funny!!!!!
> I have not seen the growth in length in my nails but they are definitely stronger and harder.


 
what kind are you taking now, and what's your dose?  Any benefits show that it's kicking in. My nails kicked in first.


----------



## Duff

luckiestdestiny said:


> what kind are you taking now, and what's your dose? Any benefits show that it's kicking in. My nails kicked in first.


 I'm taking the Source Natural Yaeyama.  I love it.  I dont think I will do the powder.  Im sure I'll stop with the powder but the pills are so small.  
as far as my hair, I was 6 months post yesterday so, I'm not sure I will be able to tell about the hair growth.  but my nails are never this hard!  how about you?  oh and I take 8 per day so far....


----------



## luckiestdestiny

If you have the same source naturals I have (I know there's one with double) then 10 pills equal 2 grams so you're under 2 grams right now. As you adjust I'm sure you'll see other changes. Babydollhair is at 3 grms and got great results. I'm way above that now. Which is why you'll probably give in and get the powder...as it's cheaper the higher your dose.  If not, you'll probably take a couple hand fulls a day when you get to four grams (or more).  You should see more changes soon.... please re read the articles I posted about amounts to see major changes in your body.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Duff said:


> I'm taking the Source Natural Yaeyama. I love it. I dont think I will do the powder. Im sure I'll stop with the powder but the pills are so small.
> as far as my hair, I was 6 months post yesterday so, I'm not sure I will be able to tell about the hair growth. but my nails are never this hard! how about you? oh and I take 8 per day so far....


 Forgot to add, hair growth is definitely happening. As I'm a natural in braids (cornrows) I can only say they are loose. I think the projected amount of hair growth is possible with higher doses of chlorella because the nutrients are better absorbed into the body, and it also has CGF which encourages rapid cell turnover: renewing the body, and encouraging growth.


----------



## Duff

luckiestdestiny said:


> If you have the same source naturals I have (I know there's one with double) then 10 pills equal 2 grams so you're under 2 grams right now. As you adjust I'm sure you'll see other changes. Babydollhair is at 3 grms and got great results. I'm way above that now. Which is why you'll probably give in and get the powder...as it's cheaper the higher your dose. If not, you'll probably take a couple hand fulls a day when you get to four grams (or more). You should see more changes soon.... please re read the articles I posted about amounts to see major changes in your body.


 so be honest...how nasty is the powder.  how do you mix it?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Duff said:


> so be honest...how nasty is the powder. how do you mix it?


 Okay so I just ordered the powder. As I take the source natural pills, I have had to take a hand ful. So even though they're really tiny I thought it's a pain, and I don't want to spend that much money. So I just ordered the powder yesterday from Vitacost.com  for $28 dollars.  I don't know. I have a green drink with chlorella in it and it's okay when you add juice. I was planning on doing a trick I read somewhere on this forum where you take apple sauce, put some powder in the middle, add more apple sauce, and then swallow. So it covers the taste. I thought this was way better than taking a whole glass  of juice, and I'd just follow it with water to dissolve it.  I know that it can be taken with food, so that should be a good thing. I'll let you know how it goes. I asked for my order to be sped up to 2 day service for only 3 dollars more, so I should get it early next week as they usually ship that day or the next. I'll keep you informed.


----------



## mariofmagdal

luckiestdestiny said:


> \
> I'm thinking it's maybe something you drank too, after reading the above. Your not taking much chlorella yet.  Are you planning on adding just a little more chlorella into your diet like extra powder?



No I am not going for more chlorella right now, waiting to see how my body responds. I got rid of the indegestion and all is well. I will continue to post my progress and any changes as they occur....


----------



## yodie

mariofmagdal said:


> No I am not going for more chlorella right now, waiting to see how my body responds. I got rid of the indegestion and all is well. I will continue to post my progress and any changes as they occur....


 
Today I had a little bubbling in my stomach.  Maybe something is working down there. I hope so.


----------



## LaidBak

Well, I increased my dosage to 2grams.  No bad side effects.   Will up it to 3 on Monday.


----------



## peppers01

Well ladies, I told myself that I would not be jumping on more bandwagons, but this one is just too tempting to pass up. I just had to drop all the soy from my shake because of adverse effects, one of which being my multi-vitamin powder. So while I was in the vitamin shoppe today, I got the liquid multi (minus the soy) and the super chlorella. Yesterday in walmart, I saw the spirulina, so I scooped that up for like $5. Okay that it's it for me. I will surely be subscribing and checking back in with updates concerning both new super foods. Peace and hair grease!


----------



## Essensual

My Chlorella arrived last evening via UPS @ 6:44pm. Wow, that was fast!
A full dose is considered to be 5 capsules...but after the gastro issues I read about on the thread I decided to start with 3 and ramp up. So far so good. No adverse effects. I'm taking it more so for the health benefits that have been stated, but of course I won't be mad about it's effect of heatlhy growth.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Everything is regular today. I am satisfied with my results.


----------



## Lebiya

My darn order is on hold because supposedly someone came but nobody answered so they sent it back…whatever!!!! 

I had to pay $25.00 for international fee’s to Canada- I tried to ignore that - but I just found out that I have to pay an additional 16.88 for a COD international fee….my order was about $45-but in total with all the ***** fee’s I’ll have to pay 86.88!! this better give me at least 1" or more per month, I'll also add spirulina just for that extra kick


----------



## Muse

Lebiya said:


> My darn order is on hold because supposedly someone came but nobody answered so they sent it back…whatever!!!!
> 
> I had to pay $25.00 for international fee’s to Canada- I tried to ignore that - but I just found out that I have to pay an additional 16.88 for a COD international fee….my order was about $45-but in total with all the ***** fee’s I’ll have to pay 86.88!! this better give me at least 1" or more per month, I'll also add spirulina just for that extra kick



What?! That's insane! I can't believe they didn't try to resend it the next day. You don't have a local health food store in Canada where you can just go and pick it up?


----------



## Lebiya

Muse said:


> What?! That's insane! I can't believe they didn't try to resend it the next day. You don't have a local health food store in Canada where you can just go and pick it up?


 
Your tellin me!! I think I’m more insane for continuing with the order. 
Next time going to try to look around before I buy, I went to 2 close -by GNC but they didn’t have it. And comparing in store prices to those online, it’s expensive! I only ordered the Jarrow’s because it has over 900 CGF in it. 

The post office is closed for the week-end so I’ll have to get it on Monday, even more great news

I just have a bad case of EXTREME excitement when I hear about things that can accelerate my growth rate, that’s my problem, but this wont happen again


----------



## Muse

I found this on http://www.diagnose-me.com/treat/T63897.html

*About 30% of people can not tolerate chlorella. This may be due to a cellulase insufficiency: if you are unable to tolerate chlorella, it would be wise to consider adding a digestive enzyme supplement with cellulase in it to help digest the chlorella.*

I don't no what they mean by 'can not tolerate' but maybe this would explain why some people get sick. I read on a site (http://www.raysahelian.com/chlorella.html) about chlorella that people were getting sick and violently vomiting from chlorella. It could be because they don't have enough cellulase. I hope I am not apart of that 30%. I'm not posting this to scare anyone but there are always those who will have a bad reaction to anything no matter how good it is. So if anyone gets sick from it and doesn't know why perhaps this could be it.

Also I just found out that my Joico Moisture Recovery conditioners have chlorella in them! Yay! Don't know exactly what, if anything, it does topically but every bit helps.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Lebiya said:


> Your tellin me!! I think I’m more insane for continuing with the order.
> Next time going to try to look around before I buy, I went to 2 close -by GNC but they didn’t have it. And comparing in store prices to those online, it’s expensive! *I only ordered the Jarrow’s because it has over 900 CGF in it. *
> 
> The post office is closed for the week-end so I’ll have to get it on Monday, even more great news
> 
> I just have a bad case of EXTREME excitement when I hear about things that can accelerate my growth rate, that’s my problem, but this wont happen again


This is almost triple the CFG's that the other product I was looking at has. It may be more expensive but it may be more cost effective in the long run due to the high concentration of CFG's....I'll do the math before I place my order. I'm leaning toward Jarrow, they make good supplements.


----------



## MsElise

I decided to give it a try and I purchased The Chinese Chlorella from Vitamin World. It was $9.99 for 120  500mg tablets and I also got the Vitamin World Spirulina and Alpha Lipoic Acid.


----------



## Zay-neey

IndianAngel22 said:


> I don't understand how people's nails are getting stronger at the ends? It just doesn't make sense. I thought nails are just like hair, Once they come out and are visible it's just dead stuff. If you break a nail how is it gonna MEND back together? You take chlorella for a week and all of a sudden your nail are EXTREMELY strong? That just doesn't make any sense. Someone help me to understand.



Yea my nail mended back together because my nail was already cut low where there was no nail visible  before. So it started growing together, like when i broke the nail i just cut the whole thing offf. When people say there nails are strong they mean that it started growing strong. not the nail u already have


----------



## Muse

Lebiya said:


> Your tellin me!! I think I’m more insane for continuing with the order.
> Next time going to try to look around before I buy, I went to 2 close -by GNC but they didn’t have it. And comparing in store prices to those online, it’s expensive! *I only ordered the Jarrow’s because it has over 900 CGF in it.
> *
> The post office is closed for the week-end so I’ll have to get it on Monday, even more great news
> 
> I just have a bad case of EXTREME excitement when I hear about things that can accelerate my growth rate, that’s my problem, but this wont happen again



Wait what?! I missed this when I first read your post. 900! You absolutely have to let us know how this one works for you. That's an amazing amount

ETA: Ok I just looked up the Jarrow's brand on Vitacost and it looks REALLY good! One teaspoon gives you 5g and there's 200 serving plus the 950 CGF for $43.87, to me it's worth it. It also has great reviews and plenty of them.


----------



## Muse

Ok I guess I'm really excited about this stuff! More info:

*However, because of Chlorella's natural ability to                    remove toxins from our cells and tissues, some temporary                    reactions may occur in individuals with a high level of                    intestinal toxic build-up, including bloating, nausea and                    slight fever. * *Because the skin is                    also an excretory organ of cleansing, some individuals may                    initially experience acne, pimples, rashes, boils or eczema.                    This is a sign of the body's attempts to regain internal                    balance as it actively works to expel toxins.  *
*                    These cleansing symptoms may occur in a small number of people                    for 2-3 days. These reactions are most prevalent in those who                    need Chlorella's cleansing powers the most.*


So if you are experiencing this in the begining you may be detoxing. If it's not resolved in a few days then perhaps you cannot tolerate it. The same site has some things to look out for when purchasing chlorella: http://www.chloressence.com/howtochoose.htm

Sorry if this is a repeat of any info LD may have posted earlier.


----------



## CurlyMoo

babydollhair said:


> This is the one i have now. I just wish it listed how much chlorella growth factor it had in it. I picked it up at the vitaminshoppe.


 
Isn't Earthwise the brand that Jade said she got 2" per month?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Lebiya said:


> Your tellin me!! I think I’m more insane for continuing with the order.
> Next time going to try to look around before I buy, I went to 2 close -by GNC but they didn’t have it. And comparing in store prices to those online, it’s expensive! I only ordered the Jarrow’s because it has over 900 CGF in it.
> 
> The post office is closed for the week-end so I’ll have to get it on Monday, even more great news
> 
> I just have a bad case of EXTREME excitement when I hear about things that can accelerate my growth rate, that’s my problem, but this wont happen again


 Go to wholefoods if they have one and get theirs they have the source one that babydollhair got.    If you bought the powder, it's still going to be worth it if it's the 16oz as you'll have five months worth at 3g or a couple months if you go up from there.   Sorry about that! Hope it's the powder


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Muse said:


> I found this on http://www.diagnose-me.com/treat/T63897.html
> 
> *About 30% of people can not tolerate chlorella. This may be due to a cellulase insufficiency: if you are unable to tolerate chlorella, it would be wise to consider adding a digestive enzyme supplement with cellulase in it to help digest the chlorella.*
> 
> I don't no what they mean by 'can not tolerate' but maybe this would explain why some people get sick. I read on a site (http://www.raysahelian.com/chlorella.html) about chlorella that people were getting sick and violently vomiting from chlorella. It could be because they don't have enough cellulase. I hope I am not apart of that 30%. I'm not posting this to scare anyone but there are always those who will have a bad reaction to anything no matter how good it is. So if anyone gets sick from it and doesn't know why perhaps this could be it.
> 
> Also I just found out that my Joico Moisture Recovery conditioners have chlorella in them! Yay! Don't know exactly what, if anything, it does topically but every bit helps.


 
Wow this is the only place I've found that. Other places say it's a small amount that may have a problem. Maybe the figures vary. If so, then digestive enzymes...that's it to feel better? Wow!  You can go to gnc and get a papaya enzyme for like 3-5 bucks depending on the size to last the month. That is such a relief that everyone can take it. I was using the papaya enzymes before I took chlorella.  As chlorella has digestive enzymes, I stopped using them.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

MsElise said:


> I decided to give it a try and I purchased The Chinese Chlorella from Vitamin World. It was $9.99 for 120 500mg tablets and I also got the Vitamin World Spirulina and Alpha Lipoic Acid.


 *TAKE IT BACK. USE YOUR RECIEPT!  CHECK earlier in the thread where babydollhair says that chinese* *chlorella is not good*. I have also read many articles that say that the way they harvest it is insufficient.

No one buy Chinese Chlorella.

You want yaeyama or sun chorella.  Yaeyama is Japanese, and sun chorella is good too!!!!!

Maybe that's another reason people could have digestive problems.


----------



## soonergirl

Muse said:


> Ok I guess I'm really excited about this stuff! More info:
> 
> *However, because of Chlorella's natural ability to remove toxins from our cells and tissues, some temporary reactions may occur in individuals with a high level of intestinal toxic build-up, including bloating, nausea and slight fever. **Because the skin is also an excretory organ of cleansing, some individuals may initially experience acne, pimples, rashes, boils or eczema. This is a sign of the body's attempts to regain internal balance as it actively works to expel toxins. *
> *These cleansing symptoms may occur in a small number of people for 2-3 days. These reactions are most prevalent in those who need Chlorella's cleansing powers the most.*
> 
> 
> So if you are experiencing this in the begining you may be detoxing. If it's not resolved in a few days then perhaps you cannot tolerate it. The same site has some things to look out for when purchasing chlorella: http://www.chloressence.com/howtochoose.htm
> 
> Sorry if this is a repeat of any info LD may have posted earlier.


 

okay this explains why I got a rash on the 3rd or so day.. I mean like I was allergic to something!! Its going away, I guess I was detoxing through the skin.. It was itchy too!!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Muse said:


> Ok I guess I'm really excited about this stuff! More info:
> 
> *However, because of Chlorella's natural ability to remove toxins from our cells and tissues, some temporary reactions may occur in individuals with a high level of intestinal toxic build-up, including bloating, nausea and slight fever. **Because the skin is also an excretory organ of cleansing, some individuals may initially experience acne, pimples, rashes, boils or eczema. This is a sign of the body's attempts to regain internal balance as it actively works to expel toxins. *
> *These cleansing symptoms may occur in a small number of people for 2-3 days. These reactions are most prevalent in those who need Chlorella's cleansing powers the most.*
> 
> 
> So if you are experiencing this in the begining you may be detoxing. If it's not resolved in a few days then perhaps you cannot tolerate it. The same site has some things to look out for when purchasing chlorella: http://www.chloressence.com/howtochoose.htm
> 
> Sorry if this is a repeat of any info LD may have posted earlier.


 
Good stuff. This is more what I was reading where your body is detoxing from the chlorella because eventually your skin should look amazing. It took a week, but my skin glows now.  So I guess a few side effects for some for a couple days isn't too bad.  Of course if you can't tolerate it, drop it, though. I'd try the enzymes (papaya) first, though as it just has too many benefits.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

CurlyMoo said:


> Isn't Earthwise the brand that Jade said she got 2" per month?


 
I'm going to have to look that up...hmmmm!


----------



## Kimbosheart

The Chlorella did give me a few bumps, I havent seen any new ones so I think things are going back to normal. All's good and I will try to go to 5g tomorrow.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Muse said:


> Ok I guess I'm really excited about this stuff! More info:
> 
> *However, because of Chlorella's natural ability to                    remove toxins from our cells and tissues, some temporary                    reactions may occur in individuals with a high level of                    intestinal toxic build-up, including bloating, nausea and                    slight fever. * *Because the skin is                    also an excretory organ of cleansing, some individuals may                    initially experience acne, pimples, rashes, boils or eczema.                    This is a sign of the body's attempts to regain internal                    balance as it actively works to expel toxins.  *
> *                    These cleansing symptoms may occur in a small number of people                    for 2-3 days. These reactions are most prevalent in those who                    need Chlorella's cleansing powers the most.*
> 
> 
> So if you are experiencing this in the begining you may be detoxing. If it's not resolved in a few days then perhaps you cannot tolerate it. The same site has some things to look out for when purchasing chlorella: http://www.chloressence.com/howtochoose.htm
> 
> Sorry if this is a repeat of any info LD may have posted earlier.



I have to remember to stay on top of my water intake as I increase my dose...that will help flush that stuff out of you, I will also keep my fiber pretty high, I'll be eating oat meal, flax seeds, and high fiber cereal...that will help "keep it moving" if you know what I mean


----------



## AtlantaJJ

luckiestdestiny said:


> *TAKE IT BACK. USE YOUR RECIEPT!  CHECK earlier in the thread where babydollhair says that chinese* *chlorella is not good*. I have also read many articles that say that the way they harvest it is insufficient.
> 
> No one buy Chinese Chlorella.
> 
> You want yaeyama or sun chorella.  Yaeyama is Japanese, and sun chorella is good too!!!!!
> 
> Maybe that's another reason people could have digestive problems.


*I don't want anything to do with Food from China!! *


----------



## luckiestdestiny

AtlantaJJ said:


> I have to remember to stay on top of my water intake as I increase my dose...that will help flush that stuff out of you, I will also keep my fiber pretty high, I'll be eating oat meal, flax seeds, and high fiber cereal...that will help "keep it moving" if you know what I mean


 Chlorella does have fiber in it too.  But I think that extra can't hurt, and of course drinking water I agree, so that it helps with chlorella's ability to detox the body and flush out all toxins in the body.  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Kimbosheart said:


> The Chlorella did give me a few bumps, I havent seen any new ones so I think things are going back to normal. All's good and I will try to go to 5g tomorrow.


 
That's good to know that you had detox issues and they are all gone now. So others will know what they might expect.  Thanks for that!


----------



## Kimbosheart

luckiestdestiny said:


> That's good to know that you had detox issues and they are all gone now. So others will know what they might expect.  Thanks for that!



In that vain, I should add that my throat was swollen today and yesterday BUT i don't think Im sick, I think its more detox, I rarely detox through my tummy because I have a freakishly fast metabolism so I suspect Im detoxing through my skin and glands/nodes (whatever, i wasn't the best at anatomy)


----------



## luckiestdestiny

BTW everyone I'm on five and tomorrow I'm upping it to six as I haven't had any digestive or other issues.  I have been drinking lots of water, so maybe that's helped. Oh and other types of stuff like juice, and green drinks. So maybe keep that in mind. Up your intake of fluid, w/ primarily water (juice is good too!)


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Kimbosheart said:


> In that vain, I should add that my throat was swollen today and yesterday BUT i don't think Im sick, I think its more detox, I rarely detox through my tummy because I have a freakishly fast metabolism so I suspect Im detoxing through my skin and glands/nodes (whatever, i wasn't the best at anatomy)


 AtlantaJJ was suggesting upping your water. You're at five. Make sure you do that. I haven't had problems but I've been drinking lots of fluid, and I'm going to drink even more. It's a good idea as water helps to remove toxins when the body is detoxing! It will have you feeling better in no time. Please report back.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Kimbosheart said:


> In that vain, I should add that my throat was swollen today and yesterday BUT i don't think Im sick, I think its more detox, I rarely detox through my tummy because I have a *freakishly fast metabolism* so I suspect Im detoxing through my skin and glands/nodes (whatever, i wasn't the best at anatomy)


 

Must be nice to bolded.

BTW w/ a "freakishly fast metabolism" I wonder if you'll get fast results.    It'll be interesting to see how fast your results are.


----------



## Kimbosheart

Thanks, I drink at least 2 liters a day, always have but I still think that I could use more until my system gets used to the chlorella. But its too late to start the 3rd liter tonight!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Kimbosheart said:


> Thanks, I drink at least 2 liters a day, always have but I still think that I could use more until my system gets used to the chlorella. But its too late to start the 3rd liter tonight!


 
Wow. Well if you can stomach 3 liters!  Maybe it's just the detox. I think my problems or lack there of comes from the way I eat (all organic) and the fact that I did a detox back in October and that one was really bad! So I think my body has cleared lots of toxins out, so by the time I took chlorella I had no side effects.  

I think everyone will be different, but it's good to know it's not a big deal and doesn't last forever (so far from the reports... and I hope it stays that way).


----------



## Kimbosheart

luckiestdestiny said:


> Must be nice to bolded.
> 
> BTW w/ a "freakishly fast metabolism" I wonder if you'll get fast results.    It'll be interesting to see how fast your results are.



Lets just say you have always been able to set a watch to my regularity. But I have only been taking the chlorella for a little over a week and i can tell that my body likes it a lot. I will keep you posted. Thanks so much, it would have taken me years to find this on my own.

I can see myself having to get automatic shipments in so I can make it a daily staple like my water


----------



## yodie

I'm up to 3 g's a day.  I have all these little bumps coming out.  I hope my body is detoxing.  

I ordered the Source Naturals powder today.  I'm going to try to go up to 5 g's by the end of the week with my pills. 

Gotta get my diet in check.  I've been eating so many cookies since Christmas. Dang! I ate junk today. No more of that.


----------



## CurlyMoo

babydollhair said:


> This is the one i have now. I just wish it listed how much chlorella growth factor it had in it. I picked it up at the vitaminshoppe.


 


luckiestdestiny said:


> My diet is simply whole foods, instead of junk with 80 percent of my food coming from vegetables (I try to have a range of vegetables including whole grains and peas like chicpeas,etc some vegetarian foods do have protein in it so I'm probably getting more protein from that) and 20 percent from meat. I've been eating lots of fish and chicken and reduced red meat to almost nothing. My next step is to cut up my fish (including fish, scallops, crab, etc) and cut down my chicken.
> 
> I also drink nettle tea once a day(it tastes like black tea so it's really easy to drink and I think it pushes things up a notch though it took weeks to start seeing results from it...around a few from what I remember), and then my nettle tea rinse everytime I wash. Nettle tea is known to increase hair growth. So I like doing it internally AND externally.
> 
> For external nettle tea hair rinse: I boil the nettle tea, *I then add real herbs: rosemary, sage *(and if I can get a peach pit I smash it up and also use it, otherwise just the rosemary, sage, and nettle), chop up the herbs, and boil it all together with the nettle in a pot. I've found the amount matters, but I've been doing it for so long now that I just can eye ball it, so I can't tell you how much of each to use.


 

@ the bolden, I have an Italian seasoning mix with rosemary and sage. Do you think if I crushed some up and added it to the nettle tea rinse that I will still be the same?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

CurlyMoo said:


> @ the bolden, I have an Italian seasoning mix with rosemary and sage. Do you think if I crushed some up and added it to the nettle tea rinse that I will still be the same?


 Not sure how the other herbs would interact.  I would just go to a wholefood and go to the veggie section. They have the herbs in these packs. There's a herb pack called poultry mix. It has both herbs needed. You can look at the sage and rosemary to see which ones to use. As it's cheaper that way, I just get that, and discard the other herb in there, chop them up and boil them with the nettle viola!  It's about 2 bucks.


----------



## CurlyMoo

luckiestdestiny said:


> Btw guys, there's a thread where someone was talking about how asian women's hair grows fast and I was of course writing that it's nutrition not just genetics. Just thought I'd show you all this stuff too while I'm at it as I had read earlier in the week about how chlorella is popular in asian communities, but I thought I'd place it here just for those who might want to see it:
> http://hubpages.com/hub/Chlorella-Detoxifier--Age-Fighter-and-Energizer
> Today, it is Japan’s No. 1 health food supplement and frequently included in salads and sushi.
> 
> 
> http://watershed.net/ch-faq.aspx
> While Chlorella is very popular in Japan and throughout the Orient, it has only recently gained notoriety in the West. It has not become a popularized fad such as Melatonin, MSM, St. John's Wort and other herbs that explode on the market then disappear quickly when interest is lost in them. Chlorella is slowly becoming more widely known as its astounding and profound health benefits are revealed through scientific study and word of mouth. Because of its incredible nutritive properties, when Chlorella finally does become a household word, its stay with us will be permanent, not temporary like so many of the herbs and hormones that have made it onto the cover of popular news magazines.
> 
> 
> *Could we have stumbled onto one of their hair secrets?* I think chlorella aids the body in so many ways, that those who use it, are just reaping all the benefits (including hair growth). I'm sure it's also the fish and stuff...but I'm eating that already so it's good to know I'm on the right track.


 
Yes, this is a major health and hair secret that has been hiding in plain site. And these people will gladly except being put on a pedestal as naturally able to grow hair at 2" a month without even mentioning that there is a superfood that prolly is put in the drinking water. 

Yes Asians do grow hair at a faster rate WITH the help of superfoods that have been apart of their diet for centuries. Yet this is never mentioned in the so called statistics articles on who grows the hair faster and stronger.


----------



## CurlyMoo

luckiestdestiny said:


> You know what, I'm going to find out a year from perfecting my regimen. I started my eating right thing sept ish, and nettle October and around that time my growth took off over an inch (mth). We'll see. Right now since then I get the same amount of growth, and on months when I haven't eaten as well (still try to do the nettle, etc) I get 3/4 inch, on months when I'm on target over an inch. We'll see what's up with the chlorella whether it's quality or quantity (addition).
> 
> I'm hoping to be WSL fast and as of Dec I'm a little over an inch past MBL. So I'll report when I become WSL so people can see what's going on and how fast.
> 
> BTW I'm braided up or I'd measure now, but I know that I still got at least an inch since my last measurement as my braids were super loose and I pulled them up to eyeball the amount of growth. I am a natural. I plan to stay braided until I get to wsl, so that I don't do something drastic like chop out layers. I want to get to wsl and then knock into the layer thing.


 
What kind of braids are you in? Synthetic or is your own hair braided? And how do you wash your hair? I was thinking of keeping my hair in twists for the next 6 months while I start my new health and superfood regimen.


----------



## yodie

I keep my hair in twists underneath my wig (shooting for brastrap length by Dec. 2009).

I usually wash my hair in the shower with WEN and/or clarify as necessary.

I redo my twists every three weeks and try to DC twice a week.

Works for me.


----------



## CurlyMoo

carletta said:


> Hey, I found this.... http://www.drweil.com/drw/u/id/QAA400160 ........YOU MIGHT WANT TO TAKE A LOOK AT THE LAST PARAGRAPH . THIS IS A POSSIBLE CAUTION ABOUT SPIRULINA !


 
Interesting article Carletta, I think I will hold off on the Spirlina for now and just get some Source Naturals Chlorella. Not sure if I will get powder or pills.  Since I want to start a fruit or veggie smoothy every morning I just might get the powder.


----------



## CurlyMoo

NoNapNique said:


> I have been taking it for a week now (along with spirulina), and noticed the same thing with my nails! Also, I just relaxed Monday (texlaxed, really.. Too much sulfur in my hair erplexed) and usually it takes a while for my hair growth cycle to start up again, but ALREADY the creepy crawly sensations pretty much throughout the day... And at night when I am sleep, the sensations will wake me up, because it feels like something crawling on my head!
> 
> This stuff is definitely a keeper!* I don't know how i will report progress, because I still have lots of texture in my hair after I relaxed so*...


 
Use measuring tape.


----------



## CurlyMoo

luckiestdestiny said:


> Review the thread. I provided two links one for powder, one for pill. They were the cheapest I found online. Also you can *go to wholefoods and get source naturals yaeyama chlorella* which is the one that Barbiedollhair said gave her the most growth. So I just went directly to that brand. HTH


 
Did they also have the powder form? I'm going to go by there tomorrow.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Quote:
Originally Posted by Kusare  
I just got my batch of chlorella (it's so green!) and mixed it with my OJ. Turned a really murky green color and the taste wasn't so pleasant. For those taking to powder form what do you do to tone down the taste? If you use it in any smoothies what kind of smoothies are you making? 

BTW i'm starting off with 1/2 teaspoon. 




luckiestdestiny said:


> Someone said earlier that they tried it with bannana strawberry I think and it tasted horrible, but then they tried it w/ apple and it wasn't so bad. Try apple and see what happens.


 
How about with cranberry juice and apple juice mixed together. Cranberry is a strong flavor.


----------



## CurlyMoo

luckiestdestiny said:


> Wow. Talk about ambitious. I was planning on increasing mine to 8-10 slowly as that is the "disease fighting level" where you notice extraordinary change. *As I have thyroid disease*, *I thought maybe this could help with that and I could get lots of hair growth too*.
> 
> The good thing about chlorella is you can't have too much, but my goodness woman, what are you trying to do, have hair down to your knees by tomorrow?
> Please keep us in the know, because I definitely want to follow your journey. I'll stick to my original plan. I'm already at 4 and I am excited about how fast my nails and hair are growing, so I can only imagine when I double that.


 
Thank you for sharing this Luckie. My mother has an underactive thyroid and I think I will be starting her on this. The only problem is that she may not be consistent with it. But I will give it a try.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

CurlyMoo said:


> What kind of braids are you in? Synthetic or is your own hair braided? And how do you wash your hair? I was thinking of keeping my hair in twists for the next 6 months while I start my new health and superfood regimen.


  I just keep my hair braided and dilute them when I wash (shampoo, condish) and they keep pretty well (when they get frizzy I just rebraid). It's just my own hair w/o synthetic. I was thinking this time of just doing a weave because pinkskates went from MBL to almost waist length doing that. I thought it might give me a change of pace and as I have a friend (who has nice hair and is a stylist) does weaves well for  others, and will do it for me really cheap! I didn't know that w/ hair that long it could go into weaves, but apparantly pinkskates did it w/ no problem, and my friend was like sure she could do mine.  I even pour the tea rinse on and leave it while I'm in braids and do different styles.  I've had friends do synthetic and I know that the crown and glory method does it that way...I'm just not familiar with it. I'm not super familiar w/ weaves (did one years ago and that was that when my hair was in an inbetween stage and I didn't want to manipulate it too much.  I made sure they were super careful and I'd detangle it myself which is why they didn't hinder any of my growth progress) but more so than the synthetic hair braids (which I'm sure is similar but I don't have any tips for that. Wish I could help.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

CurlyMoo said:


> Did they also have the powder form? I'm going to go by there tomorrow.


 Not the one I went to But the the lady said some of them do.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

CurlyMoo said:


> Thank you for sharing this Luckie. My mother has an underactive thyroid and I think I will be starting her on this. The only problem is that she may not be consistent with it. But I will give it a try.


 
Hope it helps.


----------



## CurlyMoo

TdotGirl said:


> I've been taking this for a week now and the habit of ripping my nails are gone because it's too hard to rip them! LOL. They're growing nicely too.


 
WOW, that's fast results right there.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Zay-neey said:


> WOW! Two Days and my nails are super strong ! and i used to have a split in one of my nails because it broke really badly!NO SPLIT ! the split is gone my nail is finally one! Love chlorella


 
Now that is really fast. Which Chlorella are you taking and in what form?


----------



## CurlyMoo

luckiestdestiny said:


> Okay so I know you guys are going to think I'm crazy, but I am just convinced, and when I'm convinced, I act fast. It's probably because I did so much research. I just know that this stuff is the bizness. So here's my plan:
> 
> I know that I have been eating organic, and I did a body detox program back in Oct, and that I was on 2, 3, 4g, without problems in the span of a week. I didn't even have diarrhea or the opposite. And I just feel so much better.
> 
> So I'm upping it again to five. If I'm okay with five in the next two days, I'm going to 6 grams. *It says that your poop should be green when you're taking enough* and I'm not there yet (sorry to tell you my biz but that's what the article says, please re read my posting from earlier in the thread if you haven't already). It also says that people can take even more than that. So I am ordering my powder now, so it's here when I run out of tablets, and I will probably eventually go to 8 or 9g (following the article I posted earlier weeks from now) if I don't have any problems. I plan to stay to 6 for at least a week though, before upping from there. W/ the powder that's only 2 teaspoons which I'm putting in a tablespoon of apple sauce and then gulping it down bit by bit so I don't taste it. Then I'll do a glass of water after so that it dissolves.
> 
> Please follow your body and only go as far as it allows, until you are able to adjust to whatever your goal dose is whether smaller or larger. Some may be able to go faster than others depending on their body, diets, environmental factors like smog, etc as your body has to detox. I've been lucky so far. I will of course change the plan if I hit a detox wall and scale back of course!
> 
> So far so good. My hair is shocking me now, so I want to see where this goes. Plus I know at that amount I'll have more than enough of all the vitamins and minerals I need for the day, so that's good also (better than any hair vitamin could ever be and in food format so that it doesn't build up toxically in the body like vitamins can...I'm sure you guys read all the literature I posted so you know what I'm talking about). Here goes yay::sweet:


 
Now if your waste is green does that mean that you are also releasing some of the vitamins becasue your body has obsurbed so much in one day? I would think that the green color must come from the chlorophyll. I know this happens when I take ordinary vitamins. My urine would be neon yellow. I was told that the body can only take so much until it just releases the extra through your urine. But that was urine not solid waste.


----------



## CurlyMoo

IndianAngel22 said:


> That's the one I bought. 16 oz waiting on it in the mail


 
I like the price for the 8oz better but I wonder how many months that would last me? erplexed


----------



## CurlyMoo

Muse said:


> That's the one I ordered
> 
> 
> 
> Woa big money, Sun Chlorella! That's some great stuff (according to what I've been reading) you should see great results in no time. Like LD said I think most ladies in here are just taking Chlorella. That alone should be enough to see significant growth w/o the spirulina but I plan on adding spirulina to my regimen later on (when I get some more extra cash) because I am trying to fight a disease with these green foods and I want to maximize my benefits by taking both to help fight it off.
> 
> Ladies I am guessing that the new growth that we get from chlorella will be pretty strong because of all the highly absorbable protein we are taking in. Yet another plus.* I wonder if when we all start up and show our results the ladies in the other growth aid threads will drop that stuff and try this out. Could this eliminate topical growth aids all together on the board?*:scratchch


 
 Bite your tongue about my Mega-Tek. I love me some MT. And Babydoll is still using her MT/MN mixture. If I can get the same or more growth with Chlorellla that I get with MT I would consider dropping it due to the extra costs. But all in all I really enjoy MT not just for the fact that it has increased my growth but it has strengthened my hair and nails. Without making my hair hard. And the smell is delicious unlike Chlorella.  I view MT as a protein conditioner with umph. Now that I think about it, I really want to simplify my life and dammit now you've got me, :scratchch too. UGH!

Yes, will this mean that we won't need protein conditioners or any Auyrvedic powders?  Ok, ladies what say you, do you think you can drop some of your hair products? What effect does Chlorella have on thickness? I know it increased growth but how is it growing in?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

CurlyMoo said:


> Now if your waste is green does that mean that you are also releasing some of the vitamins becasue your body has obsurbed so much in one day? I would think that the green color must come from the chlorophyll. I know this happens when I take ordinary vitamins. My urine would be neon yellow. I was told that the body can only take so much until it just releases the extra through your urine. But that was urine not solid waste.


 
Not vitamin waste.  As chlorella is a whole food, the body processes it differently. Probably chlorophyll but I don't know for sure. But from the articles I've read, they rave over chlorella's ability to be absorbed in the body fully, and utilized because it is a superfood.


----------



## CurlyMoo

belle_reveuse28 said:


> *We never officially started a challenge here.. I asked about it earlier and nobody said anything. So I'm asking, do you ladies want to start a challenge, or a study, shall we say!* LOL>... How about something along the lines of what Luckiest is doing... Several people take a certain amount, and those who can stomach it or take it safely, take larger amounts and see what types of results we get. The biologist in me coming out. Letme know what you guys all think... I'm ready!
> 
> I started taking this stuff last week, I think, and my nails are growing like crazy. My hair is natural and so therefofre, I have major shrinkage, I can't tell if I've got growth or not, but I do know that recently I just cut it to shoulder length and did take pics, so we'll see. I'm going to measure today and see what I get a week from now. I'm taking 3g daily, will up it to 5 today. Although I am seriously hoping that this will be the end of topical growth aids and multi's.


 
EEEK! 

You know I really like this thread and the current method of updating to be very comfortable for me. The idea of yet another challenge is frightening and It feels like pressure. Count me as a no. Or lets take it slow to see if some of us will need encouragement. Right now everyone seems so excited and determined.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

CurlyMoo said:


> EEEK!
> 
> You know I really like this thread and the current method of updating to be very comfortable for me. The idea of yet another challenge is frightening and It feels like pressure. Count me as a no. Or lets take it slow to see if some of us will need encouragement. Right now everyone seems so excited and determined.


 
I agree! I really want everyone to update, though. But I want us to do it through good natured cheering each other on type thing, reporting findings, so that others can be helped. I think that's the best way.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Just thought you guys were ready for another article.
This does NOT apply to those who are happy with their weight. And also if you are close to your ideal body weight you will not lose as chlorella regulates the body. I wish I had the articles I read about that but you'll just have to trust me for now and if I find them again, I'll post them. This also applies to cholesterol, diabetes, and just being overweight. If you click the link it also talks about cancer.

http://www.naturalnews.com/024617.html
For those who may need to lose a few pounds check this out:
NaturalNews) If you are interested in reducing body fat, getting your cholesterol level under control and staying clear of diabetes, chlorella may be just the perfect superfood. Researchers have recently investigated the effects of Chlorella on people with high-risk factors for lifestyle diseases and found that chlorella affects a positive outcome by controlling gene expression. Other new findings have also added to chlorella's impressive credentials.

Findings from the study

As reported in the September edition of the Journal of Medicinal Food, researchers in Kyoto, Japan fed chlorella to 17 subjects with high-risk factors for lifestyle-related diseases and 17 healthy subjects over a 16 week period,. They conducted blood biochemical tests and gene profile expression analysis before and after the chlorella administration. They confirmed that in both groups, chlorella intake resulted in noticeable reductions in body fat percentages, total serum cholesterol, and fasting blood glucose levels.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Found it for those who may worry about losing weight who don't need to, there's no need to worry as chlorella only balances the body:
http://www.powerhouse-supplements.net/sunchorella.html
Q Will chlorella help me lose or gain weight?
A People tell us that when they take chlorella they often experience a higher level of energy and they lose a desire for unnecessary snacks.  As a wholefood that contains 60% protein yet only 12 calories per serving (15 tablets) Chlorella satisfies the appetite while at the same time helping to revitalize the metabolism which results in better assimilation of foods you do eat.  So whether your goal is to gain or lose weight Chlorella can help balance the body....


----------



## luckiestdestiny

About yaeyama Chlorella:
http://livesuperfoods.com/greens/JAR004.html
The cell walls of Yaeyama Chlorella are broken by a high-impact jet-spray drying process that pulverizes the algae wall for increased absorption of the vital nutrients. This superior technology—which cracks open the cell wall while maintaining cell integrity and nutrient value, results in some of the highest quality, *most digestible*, and best-tasting chlorella on the market.

*Yaeyama chlorella is rigorously tested by the Japanese government and independent laboratories, and it contains no added binders, fillers, or flow agents. It is not pasteurized or freeze-dried.*
-------------------------------
So you're getting a pure food if you're taking the Yaeyama chlorella. NOT a vitamin, so it is better digested.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

http://www.healingdaily.com/oral-chelation/chlorella-dosage.htm
Can Everyone Tolerate Chlorella? 
Because of the fiber content in chlorella's cell wall and other nutritional factors, when some people begin to take chlorella for the first time they may go through cleansing reactions, sometimes referred to as a "healing crisis". This cleansing reaction comes in the form of intestinal activity such as gas, cramping, constipation or diarrhea.

This same type of cleansing reaction frequently occurs when people switch from a low-fiber, "junk-food" diet to a high fiber, natural food diet. 

For this reason, some individuals may wish to start out with less than the suggested amount and gradually increase up to the recommended dose in 1-2 weeks. Very sensitive individuals may want to start with as little as 1/16 of a teaspoon per day (300 mg).

If you have not been eating many fresh raw vegetables in your diet, it is probably a good idea to start out with one 1/16 of a teaspoon with each meal and increase by 1/16 of a teaspoon every 2-3 days.

As long as you are not showing an allergic reaction (such as hives) or throwing up, you can safely continue the chlorella. In a couple of months, the reaction should decrease. And as it decreases, you can increase the dose
Can You Take Too Much Chlorella?
It is best to think of chlorella as a food because that is exactly what it is: one of the purest, most potent foods on earth. A person can not take too much chlorella because it is naturally detoxifying. Therefore, the fear of chlorella accumulating and becoming toxic to the body is not present. 

However, there is a "comfort level" with every person where he or she knows how much Chlorella to take per day. In general, that level will be about 5-8 grams per day. 

A person taking 15-20 grams of chlorella per day is not at all unheard of if someone is trying to combat a disease with the amazing medicinal properties of chlorella. It is a whole food, not a concentrate or extract, therefore you can NOT take too much of it because of its detoxifying abilities.


----------



## mariofmagdal

I like the way this thread is going. I am not sure yet how to subscribe so I check back often remembering the last page I read. If this were an official challenge I would probably fail at it because my time gets away from me so often. This way I can post and check in at my leisure.


----------



## mariofmagdal

ANOTHER interesting read on CHLORELLA it's benefits and uses.




NUTRITION IN DEPTH 
CHLORELLA: A POWERFUL HEALTH FOOD 
by ROBERT CRAYHON, M.S.

I HAVE A DENTIST FRIEND WHO USES NUTRITION IN HIS practice. He says, "If my patients eat three to four servings of green vegetables per day, they stay healthy. It almost doesn't matter what else they do." He, like all of us in the nutrition field, has noticed the power of green foods. They are rich in magnesium, chlorophyll, fiber, vitamins, and essential fats. They are the most powerful healing foods on earth. The most powerful one of all? Chlorella. 

Chlorella is a single-celled algae originally produced as a source of protein for populations that could not afford animal protein foods. Yet chlorella offers more than protein. Miraculous stories have surfaced of people getting noticeable improvement in health and well being when consuming chlorella. When you realize that chlorella contains carotenoids, magnesium, and the super detoxifier chlorophyll-the health benefits of which have been well documented-we begin to understand chlorella's healing power. Americans are chronically low in magnesium and in great need of detoxifying. Chlorella may be the perfect antidote to our refined foods, nutrient-poor diets and toxic environment.

Chlorophyll is a remarkably protective and cleansing compound. It can inhibit cancer in all human organs. Chlorophyll is a vital part of all detoxification and health-building programs. The National Cancer Institute has begun to take notice of its ability to prevent cancer. 

Detoxifying is essential for optimal health. When toxins are in our liver, brain, or other tissues and organs of the body, we age faster and have less health and vitality. Getting rid of toxins with powerful cleansers like chlorella helps us live longer, for toxins are a potent source of the free radicals which age us and cause disease. Chlorella appears particularly helpful at eliminating toxic metals like cadmium and uranium from the body.

Chlorella contains a range of carotenoids that is superior merely to taking a supplement of synthetic beta carotene. When you take a supplement that contains beta carotene, and it does not specify that it is derived from algae such as chlorella or d. salina, then you are only getting some of the benefits of carotenoids. There are many carotenoids- well over 600-and using chlorella as your source of carotenoids gives you much more benefit. While beta carotene has protective power, chlorella has much more. A recent study from China showed that when people with precancerous cells in their stomach were given synthetic beta carotene, there was no benefit. Yet when they were given natural carotenoids like those in chlorella, the precancerous cells turned back to normal. Chlorella has also been found to have powerful anti-cancer activity in animal studies when used orally. 

Carotenoids protect against heart disease. Cholesterol cannot clog arteries until it oxidizes, and many studies have shown carotenoids can prevent this dangerous reaction from occurring. Although vitamin C appears to be the first line of defense in protecting cholesterol from going bad, carotenoids are also very important. A study of 333 patients showed that taking a carotenoid supplement reduced major cardiovascular events by half. 

Chlorella is also a rich source of the remarkable mineral magnesium. Magnesium performs no less than 300 different tasks in the body. It is essential for heart function, immune function, blood pressure regulation, blood sugar balance, stroke prevention, and for both muscle strength and muscle relaxation. It is critical for energy production. It promotes mental health, relieves PMS, and reduces asthma attacks. No cell in the body can function without this mineral. 

According to the USDA, 80 percent of Americans fail to get enough magnesium. Refined white flour contains only 20 percent of its original magnesium content. Sugar, sodas and junk foods, which make up a large part of the American diet, contain virtually none. Our crops are grown in soils with increasingly lower levels of magnesium. On top of this, our toxic environment depletes us of it. 

The great American magnesium shortage may be one of the main causes of our epidemic of heart disease. Magnesium is extraordinarily important for heart health. Magnesium also helps mitral valve prolapse, fibromyalgia, and fatigue. Emotional or physical stress depletes magnesium. Magnesium also significantly enhances muscle growth that occurs in response to sustained weight lifting programs. It also plays an important role in bone health. In some studies, magnesium intake was a stronger predictor of bone density than calcium intake. 

Chlorella gives you all the benefit of magnesium, carotenoids, chlorophyll and more. People with high cholesterol levels who were put on 5 grams per day of chlorella for three months saw their cholesterol levels decline significantly. There were no side effects, unlike cholesterol medications, which can actually shorten life span, according to recent studies. Cholesterol medications have been found to cause impotence in men-another reason to use natural alternatives like chlorella. 

Chlorella is also an immune booster. It contains a compound known as chlorellan that stimulates the body to make more interferon. Chlorella helps protector cells, called macrophages, function more effectively. 

Strict vegetarians-those who eat no animal products-often rely on seaweeds and algae such as chlorella for their B12 needs. While chlorella appears to contain B 12-like molecules, and has raised B 12 levels in adults who consume it, it is probably best to make sure B12 levels are optimal by taking extra B12 as a supplement. A B12 deficiency can cause neurological damage and it is best to be on the safe side. Vegetarians should take an inexpensive B12 supplement of 1,000 mcg at least once per week. The cost is a few dollars per year and well worth it. 

Chlorella can help heal the GI tract. Ulcers, colitis, Crohn's disease and diverticulosis all seem to do better when chlorella is part of the diet. Animal studies have shown that chlorella is effective at healing ulcers. Chlorella has also been found to stimulate the growth of beneficial bacteria which are essential for intestinal health. 

How should one use chlorella? Add a few tablets or a half teaspoon of powder to your everyday diet or your green drinks. Because it is nearly 50 percent protein you can use it to curb appetite during weight loss. It can be used topically in wound healing and as an excellent facial ingredient. In degenerative conditions, large doses may be needed. For detoxification, it may be best on an empty stomach. Introduce it to your diet slowly. See if you notice the increase in energy and well being that so many report after making chlorella a regular habit.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mariofmagdal said:


> ANOTHER interesting read on CHLORELLA it's benefits and uses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NUTRITION IN DEPTH
> CHLORELLA: A POWERFUL HEALTH FOOD
> by ROBERT CRAYHON, M.S.
> 
> I HAVE A DENTIST FRIEND WHO USES NUTRITION IN HIS practice. He says, "If my patients eat three to four servings of green vegetables per day, they stay healthy. It almost doesn't matter what else they do." He, like all of us in the nutrition field, has noticed the power of green foods. They are rich in magnesium, chlorophyll, fiber, vitamins, and essential fats. They are the most powerful healing foods on earth. The most powerful one of all? Chlorella.
> 
> Chlorella is a single-celled algae originally produced as a source of protein for populations that could not afford animal protein foods. Yet chlorella offers more than protein. Miraculous stories have surfaced of people getting noticeable improvement in health and well being when consuming chlorella. When you realize that chlorella contains carotenoids, magnesium, and the super detoxifier chlorophyll-the health benefits of which have been well documented-we begin to understand chlorella's healing power. Americans are chronically low in magnesium and in great need of detoxifying. Chlorella may be the perfect antidote to our refined foods, nutrient-poor diets and toxic environment.
> 
> Chlorophyll is a remarkably protective and cleansing compound. It can inhibit cancer in all human organs. Chlorophyll is a vital part of all detoxification and health-building programs. The National Cancer Institute has begun to take notice of its ability to prevent cancer.
> 
> Detoxifying is essential for optimal health. When toxins are in our liver, brain, or other tissues and organs of the body, we age faster and have less health and vitality. Getting rid of toxins with powerful cleansers like chlorella helps us live longer, for toxins are a potent source of the free radicals which age us and cause disease. Chlorella appears particularly helpful at eliminating toxic metals like cadmium and uranium from the body.
> 
> Chlorella contains a range of carotenoids that is superior merely to taking a supplement of synthetic beta carotene. When you take a supplement that contains beta carotene, and it does not specify that it is derived from algae such as chlorella or d. salina, then you are only getting some of the benefits of carotenoids. There are many carotenoids- well over 600-and using chlorella as your source of carotenoids gives you much more benefit. While beta carotene has protective power, chlorella has much more. A recent study from China showed that when people with precancerous cells in their stomach were given synthetic beta carotene, there was no benefit. Yet when they were given natural carotenoids like those in chlorella, the precancerous cells turned back to normal. Chlorella has also been found to have powerful anti-cancer activity in animal studies when used orally.
> 
> Carotenoids protect against heart disease. Cholesterol cannot clog arteries until it oxidizes, and many studies have shown carotenoids can prevent this dangerous reaction from occurring. Although vitamin C appears to be the first line of defense in protecting cholesterol from going bad, carotenoids are also very important. A study of 333 patients showed that taking a carotenoid supplement reduced major cardiovascular events by half.
> 
> Chlorella is also a rich source of the remarkable mineral magnesium. Magnesium performs no less than 300 different tasks in the body. It is essential for heart function, immune function, blood pressure regulation, blood sugar balance, stroke prevention, and for both muscle strength and muscle relaxation. It is critical for energy production. It promotes mental health, relieves PMS, and reduces asthma attacks. No cell in the body can function without this mineral.
> 
> According to the USDA, 80 percent of Americans fail to get enough magnesium. Refined white flour contains only 20 percent of its original magnesium content. Sugar, sodas and junk foods, which make up a large part of the American diet, contain virtually none. Our crops are grown in soils with increasingly lower levels of magnesium. On top of this, our toxic environment depletes us of it.
> 
> The great American magnesium shortage may be one of the main causes of our epidemic of heart disease. Magnesium is extraordinarily important for heart health. Magnesium also helps mitral valve prolapse, fibromyalgia, and fatigue. Emotional or physical stress depletes magnesium. Magnesium also significantly enhances muscle growth that occurs in response to sustained weight lifting programs. It also plays an important role in bone health. In some studies, magnesium intake was a stronger predictor of bone density than calcium intake.
> 
> Chlorella gives you all the benefit of magnesium, carotenoids, chlorophyll and more. People with high cholesterol levels who were put on 5 grams per day of chlorella for three months saw their cholesterol levels decline significantly. There were no side effects, unlike cholesterol medications, which can actually shorten life span, according to recent studies. Cholesterol medications have been found to cause impotence in men-another reason to use natural alternatives like chlorella.
> 
> Chlorella is also an immune booster. It contains a compound known as chlorellan that stimulates the body to make more interferon. Chlorella helps protector cells, called macrophages, function more effectively.
> 
> Strict vegetarians-those who eat no animal products-often rely on seaweeds and algae such as chlorella for their B12 needs. While chlorella appears to contain B 12-like molecules, and has raised B 12 levels in adults who consume it, it is probably best to make sure B12 levels are optimal by taking extra B12 as a supplement. A B12 deficiency can cause neurological damage and it is best to be on the safe side. Vegetarians should take an inexpensive B12 supplement of 1,000 mcg at least once per week. The cost is a few dollars per year and well worth it.
> 
> Chlorella can help heal the GI tract. Ulcers, colitis, Crohn's disease and diverticulosis all seem to do better when chlorella is part of the diet. Animal studies have shown that chlorella is effective at healing ulcers. Chlorella has also been found to stimulate the growth of beneficial bacteria which are essential for intestinal health.
> 
> How should one use chlorella? Add a few tablets or a half teaspoon of powder to your everyday diet or your green drinks. Because it is nearly 50 percent protein you can use it to curb appetite during weight loss. It can be used topically in wound healing and as an excellent facial ingredient. In degenerative conditions, large doses may be needed. For detoxification, it may be best on an empty stomach. Introduce it to your diet slowly. See if you notice the increase in energy and well being that so many report after making chlorella a regular habit.


 
Great article. Thanks for that.


----------



## kitamay

I love this thread. I just bought some chlroella yesterday and I can't wait to see some results.  I will post any changes I see.


----------



## yodie

Thanks for posting all that wonderful info ladies.
Now, if Chlorella can help me lose fat - YAY!! That will eliminate another pill (CLA) that I'm about to spend money on.

Okay, I must be getting the energy effects of Chlorella right now because I hand washed my car, did 30 mins on the treadmill and put a meatloaf in the oven before 8:15 a.m.


----------



## Muse

luckiestdestiny said:


> *TAKE IT BACK. USE YOUR RECIEPT!  CHECK earlier in the thread where babydollhair says that chinese* *chlorella is not good*. I have also read many articles that say that the way they harvest it is insufficient.
> 
> No one buy Chinese Chlorella.
> 
> You want yaeyama or sun chorella.  Yaeyama is Japanese, and sun chorella is good too!!!!!
> 
> *Maybe that's another reason people could have digestive problems.*



ITA. Maybe it's not fair for these people in the articles who instantly blame chlorella for their problems but it could be the *type*. I've never seen the type mentioned when an article talks about someone getting sick from chlorella. Good catch LD, yes please get your money back and get a better type of chlorella we don't want you to get sick and better yet we want you to experience the FULL benefits



luckiestdestiny said:


> I'm going to have to look that up...hmmmm!


Oh nevermind I went back through the tread and saw you posted the link.




CurlyMoo said:


> *What effect does Chlorella have on thickness? I know it increased growth but how is it growing in?*



Exactly what I want to know. Does it fill in edges that wouldn't grow for years before? Does the hair come in thicker AND stronger? I guess only time will tell for us. 

CM, that was a good point you made about all of the hair studies saying Asians have such fast hair just due to genetics and no one ever mentioning the chlorella (among the other things they eat on the regular). Looks like just from chlorella alone we could have that.


----------



## Muse

babydollhair said:


> Oh! Now ya'll know chlorella is my favorite! lol i am back on it too, capsules thought, once i run out i will go bk on the powder.
> 
> eta: Chlorella has been so beneficial to my overall health whenever i can be consistent with it. I got the most growth in 2007, when i started it, that is what helped my hair grow from shoulder length to brastrap. I have been really busy and just started bk on it but i am going to try stay using chlorella. My eyesight has improved, my skin is always nice, bowl movements are normal like someone else stated  and *my hair is longer and thicker* because of chlorella, that was even before i started on other supplements. , Oh and yes i started after reading Jade21's review, i miss her so...




OK CurlyMoo, so apparently it does thicken the hair as well. Yay!


----------



## Candycane044

I've been taking 3mg of Chlorella (in powder form) for three days, and I've already experienced some great benefits.  My nails are much harder than they used to be, my appetite is curbed significantly, and lastly I have a lot of energy.  I usually have to take at least one nap a day.  Starting yesterday I have not had to take a nap at all, and I am not tired in the least bit.  Today is the same way, normally I'd be knocked out around 12pm to take my daily nap, but no I have no desire to sleep.  It's truly amazing how quickly this is working!! I am excited!


----------



## song_of_serenity

Since they say 5 pills one week, 10 pills the next, I've been adding a pill every day to gradually "up" things. 
I'm..."regular..." LOL...and I never am...!

And wow, usually when I wake up in the mornings? I get that sluggish "OMG, I don't wanna open my eyes"  feeling. Today the alarm went off. My eyes popped open and I felt so RESTED...even though I went to bed late and woke up early! I'm doing well with it, so I'm going to up the pills this dosage again.

I also mixed the spirulina with my yogurt yesterday. I didn't taste it but it was so hard to eat it because the powder made the yogurt look like it exploded in green mold spores. 

I need something else to mix it with! LOL
~*Janelle~*


----------



## yodie

I'm stepping my intake up to 4 grams today. 

Let's say chlorella does replace most of our supplements. Will you use up your other supplements, discard them or tuck them away in case you move on to the next best thing?


----------



## CurlyMoo

Muse said:


> OK CurlyMoo, so apparently it does thicken the hair as well. Yay!


 

 Yes this is really good to know. My poor Mega-Tek.


----------



## CurlyMoo

luckiestdestiny said:


> I'm going to have to look that up...hmmmm!


 
Ok, here is the post by Jade21

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=322810#post322810

And here is the brand and it's actually Earthrise:


http://www.vitacost.com/Earthrise-Chlorella


----------



## yodie

I just looked in the mirror and I have so many bumps on my face. I've only been taking chlorella for about 5 days. Am I detoxing already? My skin looks worse than when I take biotin and I stopped taking biotin when I started chlorella.


----------



## Kurlee

song_of_serenity said:


> I also mixed the spirulina with my yogurt yesterday. I didn't taste it but it was so hard to eat it because the powder made the yogurt look like it exploded in green mold spores.


ewwwwwwwww erplexed


----------



## lovetolearn2828

ok so I'm like 2 mins. away from getting the pills cuz I'm just lazy. What brand are you ladies recommending. Earthrise or Nature's way?


----------



## mariofmagdal

lovetolearn2828 said:


> ok so I'm like 2 mins. away from getting the pills cuz I'm just lazy. What brand are you ladies recommending. Earthrise or Nature's way?



I really like Earthrise.


----------



## IndianAngel22

I feel like my Chlorella is never gonna get here EVER.... VitaCost is making me ANGRY.........


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Candycane044 said:


> I've been taking 3mg of Chlorella (in powder form) for three days, and I've already experienced some great benefits. My nails are much harder than they used to be, my appetite is curbed significantly, and lastly I have a lot of energy. I usually have to take at least one nap a day. Starting yesterday I have not had to take a nap at all, and I am not tired in the least bit. Today is the same way, normally I'd be knocked out around 12pm to take my daily nap, but no I have no desire to sleep. It's truly amazing how quickly this is working!! I am excited!


 You know I noticed the appetite thing. I do love sweets. I try to keep it all natural but still...so I noticed I bought some cookies from wholefoods (you know the jumble cookies from the bakery?) anyways, I took a couple bites of mine, and I was done.  Usually I'd eat the whole thing, and maybe part of another (they're big).  I didn't think about it until you said something because I remember thinking I can't believe I don't want any more.  I still eat, but I think it's doing something to the "amount" and type of foods I want. I'm craving less sugary sweets.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> I'm stepping my intake up to 4 grams today.
> 
> Let's say chlorella does replace most of our supplements. Will you use up your other supplements, discard them or tuck them away in case you move on to the next best thing?


 I'm not moving on lol!  I decided the end of last year to find out what works and STICK to it. The gals who've gotten the further towards their goals have simple reggies and stick with them.  Chlorella provides so many nutrients it would be silly to discard it. Plus it protects from diseases, and even helps to heal them.  Add to the fact that my hair is growing like super weeds (and my reggie was pretty good before. I got good growth from eating and tea rinse). Here's my plan: eat right still...still do my nettle tea rinse (don't fix what isn't broken and it's easy to do when I wash my hair), and chlorella.  Ta da!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> I just looked in the mirror and I have so many bumps on my face. I've only been taking chlorella for about 5 days. Am I detoxing already? My skin looks worse than when I take biotin and I stopped taking biotin when I started chlorella.


 
Hang in there, go back to the article I just posted about detoxing. It will clear up unlike w/ biotin. Chlorella causes some to have probs  from detoxing at first, but then your body gets used to it and you'll be fine.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> I just looked in the mirror and I have so many bumps on my face. I've only been taking chlorella for about 5 days. Am I detoxing already? My skin looks worse than when I take biotin and I stopped taking biotin when I started chlorella.


 BTW it could still have biotin in your system depending on how long you used it, so that's going to have to clear your system, and then chlorella is coming through. If you can hang in, let us know how you're doing next week, if it's clearing up (give it a week or two)


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mariofmagdal said:


> I really like Earthrise.


 


IndianAngel22 said:


> I feel like my Chlorella is never gonna get here EVER.... VitaCost is making me ANGRY.........


 

Don't tell me that. I assume you ordered regular delivery. I just ordered from them on Thurs but I ordered expedited. I'll let you know if mine gets here in the next two days like it should!


----------



## yodie

Biotin rarely gave me breakouts. At most I'd have one bug bump every now and then.

Even still, I can hang. Chlorella has so many good properties. I welcome the thought of detoxing.


----------



## Muse

LD, how many grams are you at now?


----------



## yodie

So, you see hair growth already? How long have you been taking chlorella?

Where do you buy your nettle tea? Is it tasty or do you only use it as a rinse?



luckiestdestiny said:


> I'm not moving on lol!  I decided the end of last year to find out what works and STICK to it. The gals who've gotten the further towards their goals have simple reggies and stick with them.  Chlorella provides so many nutrients it would be silly to discard it. Plus it protects from diseases, and even helps to heal them.  Add to the fact that my hair is growing like super weeds (and my reggie was pretty good before. I got good growth from eating and tea rinse). Here's my plan: eat right still...still do my nettle tea rinse (don't fix what isn't broken and it's easy to do when I wash my hair), and chlorella.  Ta da!


----------



## ladytee2

yodie said:


> I'm stepping my intake up to 4 grams today.
> 
> Let's say chlorella does replace most of our supplements. Will you use up your other supplements, discard them or tuck them away in case you move on to the next best thing?


 

I am going to use up all my supplements.  I promised myself I would not waste anymore money buying vitamins and not taking them.  I dont think I will get more multi but I will continue with my bcomplex, c, calcium, d and fish oil.  I am not sure about my flaxseed yet.

Well  I do have a little more energy, my nails are stronger and I have some new acne.  The acne is not as bad as the biotin and msm so I am not real worried.  I am going to let the detox run its coarse.  I need it.


----------



## Muse

So I have not seen too many raves outside of this board about chlorella working for the hair and then I came across this site: http://www.bio-sources.com/testimonials

There are a few people who talk about how chlorella has helped their hair and I thought I'd share:


Also I don't know if it's a coincidence, but since taking Bio+Chlorella my *hair dresser says my hair is darker (no grey hair).* This an excellent product!!! I've tried other algae products. This is THE best!!

David Yeo, body-worker. Canada"  


 "It's been approximately 1 and 1/2 months since I began taking Bio+ Chlorella and I just wanted you to know how fabulous I feel. I had never heard of chlorella before, but a friend of mine introduced me to this wonderful product. Once my system adjusted and began to detoxify from years of abuse, ie: improper eating habits, prescription drugs, pollution etc. I noticed several changes in my appearance and energy level: 
 My nails used to be so weak and now they grow strong and healthy. They don't even break or chip anymore. 
*My hair used to fall out so much so that I was concerned that sooner or later I would suffer baldness. Now I hardly see any hair strands in my brush and the growth spurt is incredible.* This could be the answer for those with shedding problems!
 My skin is glowing, lines are not as prominent and I am complimented more on how great I look.

P. Perciasepe" 


My stomach is no longer bloated, my skin has a healthier glow than before, my nails have never been so strong (/ brittle before) , *my hair is fuller* and I feel I have so much energy than ever before! I was told that by holding my previous condition, I could possibly develop a cancer of the colon at one stage in my life. In order to prevent this possibility I will certainly continue to take Bio+ Chlorella!! 
THANK YOU BIO+ CHLORELLA, you have TRULY changed my life! 

Sincerely, 
Nadia Cappelletto, ON." 


*I also noticed my hair has grown and gone thicker*. If I go out drinking, I take a bunch of chlorella before and the next day, I won't have a bad hangover!
If I am out of Chlorella for two weeks I feel the difference in my energy level, in my stomach and in the pain coming back from arthritis.
I rave about this product to everybody because it really changed my life to a pain-free one!

G.J.V
Ontario, Canada 

*I included this customer's whole review because besides the hair I thought the health test results were AMAZING!!!*

I noticed my skin was more moist and glowing; my nails went from brittle with white spots to stronger, clear of spots and growing faster; *my hair seemed fuller.* I started to feel as good as 15 years earlier, with the same waist, weight and level of energy! Gone was this horrible bloating, gone was the dreadful cellulite, life was good again! 

Then I received the confirmation of all the health benefits my system was receiving with a comparison between an actual blood test and one done 6 months earlier. My doctor told me the results were quite astonishing within that short period of time! With: 
 a previously deficient Neutrophils Count, in my Platelet Count, to a normal one, reflecting a better ability to fight bacteria,
 a previously below normal WBC Count (white cells) in my Hematology to a normal range one, 
 an increased level of Lymphocytes (cells in the body that fight virus infection) & Monocytes (immature cells from the bone marrow) in my platelet count, reflecting a stronger bone marrow to more effectively fight infections, 
 a substantially increased level of Creatinine, reflecting a more efficient elimination of toxins & cleansing of the blood by the kidneys, 
 an increased level of Bilirubin (waste product of the liver after the production of digestive enzymes) in my chemistry, reflecting an increased production of digestive cells and new red cells, 
 a normalization of Gama-Globulin which was previously above the Reference Range, 
 a significant decreased level (of 0.44) of cholesterol and a significant decrease of triglycerides, reflecting a lower trans-fats level, 
 improved and excellent levels of all elements reflecting the liver functions (ALK PHOS, AST, GAMMA GT) 

I couldn't be more pleased about the improved and excellent results reflecting my health and about my physical form and the way I feel: just fantastic! I will faithfully continue to take my miraculous green powder (I switched from tablets to powder) with my other supplementation in Essential Fatty Acids forever, and continue to save money while improving my health!
I am so pleased with this product, I thought I'd share my enthusiasm so that, hopefully, other people could feel & experience the same level of improvement! 

Thank you for having such a wonderful supplement!

Elisabeth Le
September, 2003
Ontario, Canada


----------



## Muse

Also taken from the same site as my post above ^^^: http://www.bio-sources.com/faq

Ladies please read this one because apparently detoxing can manifest itself in the form of abnormal physiological, mental and emotional behaviors! This is probably more common if you take too much starting out and have A LOT of toxins in your body. They give a more inclusive list beyond the common nausea, diarrhea, constipation and pimples. So if you are experiencing things besides these 4 things you are still detoxing. This is a great thing! We want to get all of that crap out of our bodies. I think we would be sickened and amazed at what kinds of creepy foreign things call our bodies home and the chlorella just runs them right out of town!


----------



## peppers01

Okay I've been taking the super chlorella for almost a week now. The immediate reactions that I notice are an immense increase in energy :bouncegreand gastronintestinal issues (burping, bloating, rumbling, and you know what else:fart, and regularity .  The first couple of days I took one pill (1 gram), and since then I have upped it to 2 grams. The bloating has subsided, but there is definitely something going on inside me; something good. I'm going to continue taking it and report other effects. My face had broken out badly from taking the biotin without the extra water, but it has since cleared up and is super glowing.

Luckiestdestiny, thank you so much for introducing me to this wonderful superfood . By the way I'm feeling after one week, this will be a permanent daily supplement.


----------



## yodie

Great info. Thanks. I'm not having increased bm's. Sounds like I'm taking too much. I haven't stopped taking my aloe pills because I don't want to be constipated. Not sure what to do.


----------



## LaidBak

yodie said:


> I just looked in the mirror and I have so many bumps on my face. I've only been taking chlorella for about 5 days. Am I detoxing already? My skin looks worse than when I take biotin and I stopped taking biotin when I started chlorella.



Yodie I feel you!  I opened my big mouth and raved about not having any side effects...the next day I had bumps all over my face.  I am going into hiding until the detox period is over.  I am upping to 3 grams per day tomorrow.  Hopefully that will speed the process.


----------



## Kimbosheart

Ladies, the pimples clear up quickly. Mine are all gone now and my skin looks great again (i am taking the egg shake and that cleared my skin up). Now I have smaller pores and my face doesn't get shiny. I went to 7 grams today just to see how that would be and I did fine on it, I will keep increasing just to see what the max benefits are. The only detox symptom I still have is the swollen throat. It doesn't hurt and I still don't feel sick so hopefully it will subside quickly. 

This will be replacing all of my other supplements and multi-vitamins, I plan on staying on this, if even at a small dosage, for the foreseeable future. Thanks again Luckiest, this is a winner.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Thanks for the regular updates ladies. I know its helping me to discover my detox symptoms. I am at 1000mg per day and that with the earthrise greens blends for cleansing. I am going to move slowly on this. Keep posting, I am glued to this thread.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Ladies, have you measured your hair and taken pictures of your skin to show a before and after pix in the future?


----------



## mariofmagdal

CurlyMoo said:


> Ladies, have you measured your hair and taken pictures of your skin to show a before and after pix in the future?



Not really for this, but my last hair photo is currently a week old. My skin is clear no problems so far. I just feel like I have the flu and a sore throat.....how long does the detox last? I am at a low dose, should I up it to speed the detox? I am not afraid to press through the symptoms, when detoxing I have always been advised to ride it out if I could opposed to decreasing.

Remember, I am taking the liquid chlorophyll and  spirulina and other greens in a blend specifically for cleansing, so my detox could be from everything together, even though I am not up to the 3g per day of chlorella, I am only at 1g, I am at 3g of Spirulina, that is the top green in the blend I am taking.


----------



## msdevo

Almost a week for me. So far no increased BMs. Everything else is great.  I tried mixing it in yogurt on day and got turned off by the color it turned, lol 

I just have to find something steady that I can take with it.


----------



## Muse

msdevo said:


> Almost a week for me. So far no increased BMs. Everything else is great.  I tried mixing it in yogurt on day and got turned off by the color it turned, lol
> 
> I just have to find something steady that I can take with it.




How much are you taking?


----------



## msdevo

Im taking a teaspoon of the Source Naturals Yaeyama.  

My first time taking it I was shocked at the fact that it was green. I said eww I am not taking this stuff, but reading all the benefits in this thread got me to take that first teaspoon.



Muse said:


> How much are you taking?


----------



## n_vizion

I mix up sprillina in my smoothies from time to time and take chlorella is pill form when I'm on the go.  Both worked really well in producing really healthy looking (and feeling) new growth.  Now I've also begun to increase my intake of sea vegetables (seewead and kelp).


----------



## AtlantaJJ

WooWee, I've only been taking them for about 3 days, and lets just say I'm quite regular  but in a good way.

I'm sure this has been covered before so forgive me, but why is it that we should take this with Spriullina?


----------



## Kimbosheart

mariofmagdal said:


> Not really for this, but my last hair photo is currently a week old. My skin is clear no problems so far. *I just feel like I have the** flu and a sore throat*.....how long does the detox last? I am at a low dose, should I up it to speed the detox? I am not afraid to press through the symptoms, when detoxing I have always been advised to ride it out if I could opposed to decreasing.



today is like that for me. My skin has cleared up but I feel very weak and have the sore throat. I checked and I have no temperature but the flu symptoms are keeping my energy low and making me move slow today. I still took 3.5g of the chlorella this morning but I have study at home today because of my faux flu.


----------



## yodie

I woke up again this morning w/o the alarm clock. I felt so good and I worked out. This is at 5:30 am.

I read in one of those articles that chlorella has more protein/is a better source of protein than a raw egg. So, would chlorella replace the raw egg in my smoothie?

My skin looks a lot better today.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Muse said:


> LD, how many grams are you at now?


 6 grams. No problems so far. But I am also drinking lots of water to make sure and eating right! I can't tell you how much water as I just drink it. I'm not counting glasses. My rule of thumb is one glass of water after every drink from juice to tea, to those natural sodas, and still more water at night (but not too late as I don't want to run to the bathroom all night)


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> So, you see hair growth already? How long have you been taking chlorella?
> 
> Where do you buy your nettle tea? Is it tasty or do you only use it as a rinse?


 

 Yes to hair growth, however I already get good growth from eating right and nettle tea.  BUT I will say I see way more than usual and the usual was already good.  My brand of chlorella is source naturals and I'm at 6gms right now (I had to buy another package while I wait for my powder which I expedited. It will also be source naturals).  I buy my nettle tea online from this site: http://www.iherb.com/ProductDetails.aspx?pid=1131&at=0

It's the NOW all natural brand of nettle tea. I've used it since I started.
It takes a few weeks to kick in but it really does work.

I use it as a rinse and I drink a cup of it a night for it's internal and external benefits. I do it religiously without fail. It tastes better than black tea so I don't have a problem drinking it. I take it hot with milk  (or rice milk) and honey (I know I'm a weirdo leave me alone!) internally, whereas externally w/o the milk and honey of course.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Muse said:


> So I have not seen too many raves outside of this board about chlorella working for the hair and then I came across this site: http://www.bio-sources.com/testimonials
> 
> There are a few people who talk about how chlorella has helped their hair and I thought I'd share:
> 
> 
> Also I don't know if it's a coincidence, but since taking Bio+Chlorella my *hair dresser says my hair is darker (no grey hair).* This an excellent product!!! I've tried other algae products. This is THE best!!
> 
> David Yeo, body-worker. Canada"
> 
> 
> "It's been approximately 1 and 1/2 months since I began taking Bio+ Chlorella and I just wanted you to know how fabulous I feel. I had never heard of chlorella before, but a friend of mine introduced me to this wonderful product. Once my system adjusted and began to detoxify from years of abuse, ie: improper eating habits, prescription drugs, pollution etc. I noticed several changes in my appearance and energy level:
> My nails used to be so weak and now they grow strong and healthy. They don't even break or chip anymore.
> *My hair used to fall out so much so that I was concerned that sooner or later I would suffer baldness. Now I hardly see any hair strands in my brush and the growth spurt is incredible.* This could be the answer for those with shedding problems!
> My skin is glowing, lines are not as prominent and I am complimented more on how great I look.
> 
> P. Perciasepe"
> 
> 
> My stomach is no longer bloated, my skin has a healthier glow than before, my nails have never been so strong (/ brittle before) , *my hair is fuller* and I feel I have so much energy than ever before! I was told that by holding my previous condition, I could possibly develop a cancer of the colon at one stage in my life. In order to prevent this possibility I will certainly continue to take Bio+ Chlorella!!
> THANK YOU BIO+ CHLORELLA, you have TRULY changed my life!
> 
> Sincerely,
> Nadia Cappelletto, ON."
> 
> 
> *I also noticed my hair has grown and gone thicker*. If I go out drinking, I take a bunch of chlorella before and the next day, I won't have a bad hangover!
> If I am out of Chlorella for two weeks I feel the difference in my energy level, in my stomach and in the pain coming back from arthritis.
> I rave about this product to everybody because it really changed my life to a pain-free one!
> 
> G.J.V
> Ontario, Canada
> 
> *I included this customer's whole review because besides the hair I thought the health test results were AMAZING!!!*
> 
> I noticed my skin was more moist and glowing; my nails went from brittle with white spots to stronger, clear of spots and growing faster; *my hair seemed fuller.* I started to feel as good as 15 years earlier, with the same waist, weight and level of energy! Gone was this horrible bloating, gone was the dreadful cellulite, life was good again!
> 
> Then I received the confirmation of all the health benefits my system was receiving with a comparison between an actual blood test and one done 6 months earlier. My doctor told me the results were quite astonishing within that short period of time! With:
> a previously deficient Neutrophils Count, in my Platelet Count, to a normal one, reflecting a better ability to fight bacteria,
> a previously below normal WBC Count (white cells) in my Hematology to a normal range one,
> an increased level of Lymphocytes (cells in the body that fight virus infection) & Monocytes (immature cells from the bone marrow) in my platelet count, reflecting a stronger bone marrow to more effectively fight infections,
> a substantially increased level of Creatinine, reflecting a more efficient elimination of toxins & cleansing of the blood by the kidneys,
> an increased level of Bilirubin (waste product of the liver after the production of digestive enzymes) in my chemistry, reflecting an increased production of digestive cells and new red cells,
> a normalization of Gama-Globulin which was previously above the Reference Range,
> a significant decreased level (of 0.44) of cholesterol and a significant decrease of triglycerides, reflecting a lower trans-fats level,
> improved and excellent levels of all elements reflecting the liver functions (ALK PHOS, AST, GAMMA GT)
> 
> I couldn't be more pleased about the improved and excellent results reflecting my health and about my physical form and the way I feel: just fantastic! I will faithfully continue to take my miraculous green powder (I switched from tablets to powder) with my other supplementation in Essential Fatty Acids forever, and continue to save money while improving my health!
> I am so pleased with this product, I thought I'd share my enthusiasm so that, hopefully, other people could feel & experience the same level of improvement!
> 
> Thank you for having such a wonderful supplement!
> 
> Elisabeth Le
> September, 2003
> Ontario, Canada


 

Thanks for the reviews! I really think that the reason their aren't more on hair is that people are taking chlorella for other reasons, health related, and the hair growth is a side effect that they aren't that interested in (maybe they have cancer for instance so to them that's no biggie, they want to be cured or feel better, or high cholesterol, etc).  All the sites tout the health benefits. But then you see occasionally that someone slips in the hair thing, and then notice that it's the number 1 supplement in Japan and that all the asian countries are also taking it too, then it starts to come together.

BTW the grey hair thing. My mom said that to me, but I hadn't typed it yet, and then I was reading your review!  She was really ecstatic about her hair having less greys. She doesn't die her hair, so I think it's doing something....


----------



## gn1g

sometimes I mix it with tumeric for dewy glowing skin.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Muse said:


> Also taken from the same site as my post above ^^^: http://www.bio-sources.com/faq
> 
> Ladies please read this one because apparently detoxing can manifest itself in the form of abnormal physiological, mental and emotional behaviors! This is probably more common if you take too much starting out and have A LOT of toxins in your body. They give a more inclusive list beyond the common nausea, diarrhea, constipation and pimples. So if you are experiencing things besides these 4 things you are still detoxing. This is a great thing! We want to get all of that crap out of our bodies. I think we would be sickened and amazed at what kinds of creepy foreign things call our bodies home and the chlorella just runs them right out of town!


 
This is an EXCELLENT EXCELLENT link that everyone should read!  I didn't think about the rapid healing until I read this. I didn't associate it with chorella but I did have a cut on my hand from cooking last week and being clumbsy with a knife. It healed up in around 3 days and I was amazed.  And also I am craving less sweets.  It did touch on some other stuff to look for. So those who are feeling slightly ill will know it's the detox going on. Like the link says, don't just increase so you can get hair growth, only decrease if you aren't getting any detox effects anymore so that you can get the most out of this superfood. You want your body to heal, so that it the starts the rejuvenation process (including rapid turning over of cells which will lead to the fast hair growth you're looking for).


----------



## AtlantaJJ

This may sound weird. But I have on going problems with eczema around my cuticles on certain fingers.  Its better than it has ever been this year, it gets worse in the winter. I attribute that to taking flax seeds and flax seed oil daily. However over the past couple of days, they really seem to be healing up... I haven't done anything different. I gave myself my regular manicure..I'm using my cuticle butters...but I'm telling you they are healing right up :scratchch


----------



## msdevo

What else would I be able to take the chlorella powder with if I dont do the smoothies??


----------



## Mis007

luckiestdestiny said:


> About yaeyama Chlorella:
> http://livesuperfoods.com/greens/JAR004.html
> The cell walls of Yaeyama Chlorella are broken by a high-impact jet-spray drying process that pulverizes the algae wall for increased absorption of the vital nutrients. This superior technology—which cracks open the cell wall while maintaining cell integrity and nutrient value, results in some of the highest quality, *most digestible*, and best-tasting chlorella on the market.
> 
> *Yaeyama chlorella is rigorously tested by the Japanese government and independent laboratories, and it contains no added binders, fillers, or flow agents. It is not pasteurized or freeze-dried.*
> -------------------------------
> So you're getting a pure food if you're taking the Yaeyama chlorella. NOT a vitamin, so it is better digested.


 
_I just purchased this so will give reviews..._


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I'm glad they mentioned not to put the chorella in the fridge, because that where everything goes


----------



## AtlantaJJ

gn1g said:


> sometimes I mix it with tumeric for dewy glowing skin.


That's interesting because that article said something about it healing wounds. 

:scratchch I'm no mixologist by any means, but what if I took some bentonite clay, tumeric and chlorella and made a detoxing/healing mask.....


----------



## onelove08

hey everyone! just checking in. today is wash day. i kept looking at my hair in the mirror because it looked to full! anyway i mixed 1 teaspoon of spirulina and wheat grass with a morning shake for breakfast. i had my chlorella before my workout! i feel great!


----------



## Muse

luckiestdestiny said:


> Thanks for the reviews! *I really think that the reason their aren't more on hair is that people are taking chlorella for other reasons, health related, and the hair growth is a side effect that they aren't that interested in* (maybe they have cancer for instance so to them that's no biggie, they want to be cured or feel better, or high cholesterol, etc).  All the sites tout the health benefits. But then you see occasionally that someone slips in the hair thing, and then notice that it's the number 1 supplement in Japan and that all the asian countries are also taking it too, then it starts to come together.
> 
> BTW the grey hair thing. My mom said that to me, but I hadn't typed it yet, and then I was reading your review!  She was really ecstatic about her hair having less greys. She doesn't die her hair, so I think it's doing something....



Yes I agree most people taking it aren't looking for hair growth but I am glad that we know this is one of the many perks of chlorella. Health and hair!

I am in the "Protein is my friend" challenge but since I will be taking in so much protein through chlorella (and eventually spirulina) I don't think I'll need to do any more protein treatments or reconstructors. That's awesome!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I'm definitely taking it for the health aspects because I know I don't eat enough greens left to my own devices...  My hair will grow regardless, I have proven that over the ages.  I want to do all I can to maintain my health because I feel so good to be an old chick   I want to keep it that way


----------



## Jaxhair

Interesting stuff about chlorella. I've been known to take it occassionally with my wheatgrass and spirulina in an apple juice base, but I've never been consistent (usually buy on pay week then wait a few months and buy again, lol). Very interesting indeed. I'm on the look out for a good and not too expensive green superfood mix at the moment and chlorella and spirulina will have to be in it (amongst others of course). Also recently bought a wheatgrass homegrowing kit as I plan to grow my own. 

Thing is, I know all these lovely stuff is great for my whole being, but I keep putting them off because of the prices - perhaps i should just get there and buy as afterall, my health is paramount, right? Any suggestions on a complete green superfood powder mixture that works well? I shall go read the whole thread - there are bound to be suggestions within it I'm sure.....


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Jaxhair said:


> Interesting stuff about chlorella. I've been known to take it occassionally with my wheatgrass and spirulina in an apple juice base, but I've never been consistent (usually buy on pay week then wait a few months and buy again, lol). Very interesting indeed. I'm on the look out for a good and not too expensive green superfood mix at the moment and chlorella and spirulina will have to be in it (amongst others of course). Also recently bought a wheatgrass homegrowing kit as I plan to grow my own.
> 
> Thing is, I know all these lovely stuff is great for my whole being, but I keep putting them off because of the prices - perhaps i should just get there and buy as afterall, my health is paramount, right? Any suggestions on a complete green superfood powder mixture that works well? I shall go read the whole thread - there are bound to be suggestions within it I'm sure.....


I'm giving up some my hair PJness to allow me to afford some of this good stuff for my internal health


----------



## Jaxhair

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm giving up some my hair PJness to allow me to afford some of this good stuff for my internal health



Definitely worth giving up PJness for, lol. Yup, got to cut down on something, and especially if it's something you don't need!


----------



## Mz DEE DEE

I just got my package from Vitamin SHoppe ( I wanted to kiss the UPS man). Anyway i got the jarrows formula and i expected it to be little tablets but mine were some big green horse capsules. 1 serving was 5 caps (2g) so i popped all 5  so if everything is all good by the end of the week ill increase it I already take tons of vitamins and eat relatively healthy so hopefully i wont be going through any serious detoxing.


----------



## Lebiya

Ok for those who order the jarrows chlorella….quick question , can u check if the ‘supplement facts sheet ‘ on the back matches the one that you received?

here is the ones online: 
http://www.vitacost.com/Jarrow-Formulas-Yaeyama-Chlorella-Powder#IngredientFacts


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Mz DEE DEE said:


> I just got my package from Vitamin SHoppe ( I wanted to kiss the UPS man). Anyway i got the jarrows formula and i expected it to be little tablets but mine were some big green horse capsules. 1 serving was 5 caps (2g) so i popped all 5 so if everything is all good by the end of the week ill increase it I already take tons of vitamins and eat relatively healthy so hopefully i wont be going through any serious detoxing.


 
Sorry maybe that brand is different. Source naturals pills are super tiny. But at least you have to take less.


As for the detox, I hope so. If you're eating organic stuff (without chems and pesticides) you should be better off. I also did a detox previously and that's another reason I didn't feel much if any of the effects. Hope you have the same luck. Either way, detoxing is great for the body in the long run!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

msdevo said:


> What else would I be able to take the chlorella powder with if I dont do the smoothies??


 Hope someone else can chime in. I should be getting my powder tomorrow so I won't have solutions until then. I'm going to try to mix mine in a couple spoon fulls of applesauce so that it doesn't taste so bad and then swallow without tasting (a suggestion I read elsewhere) I'm putting it in the middle w/o mixing. So like put some applesauce down, put some powder, put some more applesauce, swallow so you don't have to taste. There are others w/ suggestions on how to take it.


----------



## Mz DEE DEE

Lebiya said:


> Ok for those who order the jarrows chlorella….quick question , can u check if the ‘supplement facts sheet ‘ on the back matches the one that you received?
> 
> here is the ones online:
> http://www.vitacost.com/Jarrow-Formulas-Yaeyama-Chlorella-Powder#IngredientFacts



I ordered the capsules from vitamin shoppe and mine doesn't match... but if you consider the difference in serving size, the serving size on the link was 5g vs. 2g ( what i have) so all your numbers were higher than mine. My bottle doesn't have the amount of growth factor but i divided the numbers for the chlorophyll and when you factor in the difference in serving size the numbers equaled out, it was 43mg of chlorophyll per gram for both yours and mine ( i only did this for the chlorophyll though not all the other vitamins).....did that make sense??


----------



## luckiestdestiny

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm glad they mentioned not to put the chorella in the fridge, because that where everything goes


 
That's why I like that everyone is posting their findings.  Now we know to:

1. Take time to increase dosage only when detox effect subsides.
2. What to lookout for when detoxing.
3. Not to take with caffeine (I posted an article earlier that said that). Doesn't mean you can't drink caffeine during the day, just don't wash it down with caffeine, use water or juice or something w/o caffeine to do that.
4. Get to a point where you take enough that stool IS green. Only increase after detoxing symptoms, though, subside and only again after...
5. Find a good quality Chlorella with lots of CGF (Source naturals, Jarrow, and Earthrise/earthwise? (I can't remember how to spell) mentioned as some options)
6. Avoid Chinese chlorella like the plague.
7. Don't put chlorella in the fridge!
8. Get healthy
9. Cleanse toxins.
10.Grow luxuriously long hair!
11. Chlorella is a part of asian culture used throught the orient and is the #1 supplement in Japan and the asian cuture as a whole have great hair that grows fast.
12. Ha ha! I think we found out one of their secrets


----------



## Lebiya

^ the back of mine says that 1/2 teaspoon equals 240 mg of CGF....but 1 teaspoon will equal 480 cgf....thats still nowhere near 950 mg of cfg like the one online says ...and other facts are wrong too


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Jaxhair said:


> Definitely worth giving up PJness for, lol. Yup, got to cut down on something, and especially if it's something you don't need!


 


Agreed. Chlorella has Iron already, lots of vitamins, magnesium, b6, b12, efa's, amino acids, protein, lineoic acid (efa I know), chlorophyll, and on and on. Lots of carotenoids...and I know I'm forgetting some stuff off the top of my head. Anyways it really does cut out the need for all the other stuff for me.


----------



## IndianAngel22

I get my Chlorella today! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY! I'm so excited. Right when I get it I'm ripping that package open and taking it. I just dunno how... I

I have orange juice
I have applesauce
I have apple juice
I can make a strawberry orange smoothie.....

hmmmm what to do?

Throw it in my food?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

IndianAngel22 said:


> I get my Chlorella today! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY! I'm so excited. Right when I get it I'm ripping that package open and taking it. I just dunno how... I
> 
> I have orange juice
> I have applesauce
> I have apple juice
> I can make a strawberry orange smoothie.....
> 
> hmmmm what to do?
> 
> Throw it in my food?


 

Good for you!  Let us know how it goes.  IDK about the orange, it might be a bad idea. Head orange makes it taste horrible, but let us know what you think.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Lebiya said:


> ^ the back of mine says that 1/2 teaspoon equals 240 mg of CGF....but 1 teaspoon will equal 480 cgf....thats still nowhere near 950 mg of cfg like the one online says ...and other facts are wrong too


I noticed this too, why is Jarrow's CGF's so much higher than Source Naturals' same serving size.. :scratchch


Source Naturals - 1 lb - 16 ounces
Serving Size: 1 Teaspoon - (*3 grams*)	
*Servings per Container: 151*
  Chlorella Growth Factor (CGF) 531 mg*


Jarrow 2.2 lbs
Serving Size: 1 Teaspoon (*5 grams*)
*Servings per Container: 200
*Chlorella Growth Factor (CGF) 950 mg



ETA:
Source Natural's servings size is 3 grams, Jarrow's serving size is 5 grams. That is why Jarrow appears to have more CGF's than Source Natural. They are actually close to equal in CGF amounts.

Jarrow's container is 2.2 pounds and has 200 servings

Source Natural's container size is 1 pound and 151 servings.


----------



## casey3035

chlorophyll is the chemical that makes plants green. chlorophyll poisoning occurs when someone swallows a large amount of this substance. Poisonous... 

Is this the same chlorophyll you guys are referring to? I Got this from the Walgreens website.


----------



## IndianAngel22

casey3035 said:


> chlorophyll is the chemical that makes plants green. chlorophyll poisoning occurs when someone swallows a large amount of this substance. Poisonous...
> 
> Is this the same chlorophyll you guys are referring to? I Got this from the Walgreens website.



No, Chlorella is not poisonous. If you read back throught the thread someone discussed this already. Anyone able to point her to the right one? I'm lazy


----------



## luckiestdestiny

casey3035 said:


> chlorophyll is the chemical that makes plants green. chlorophyll poisoning occurs when someone swallows a large amount of this substance. Poisonous...
> 
> Is this the same chlorophyll you guys are referring to? I Got this from the Walgreens website.


 DELETED 

Indianangel22 already covered it.  

She just needs to read the thread before posting as it contains all the info. Can't point her to where, it's getting too big. But to make a long story short it's called Chlorella not chlorophyll, it has small amounts in it, and even in large doses, does not contain enough to be poisonous and in all the research I posted, no one has ever claimed Chlorella is poisonous, and Asian countries have been using it for years and years and they are very healthy with low rates of cancer, heart disease, etc and have long strong, gorgeous hair (I realize there are exceptions to the rule about gorgeous hair, and health but there are exceptions to every rule, but in any case Chlorella is NOT poisonous)


----------



## Lebiya

AtlantaJJ said:


> I noticed this too, why is Jarrow's CGF's so much higher than Source Naturals' same serving size.. :scratchch
> 
> 
> Source Naturals 1 lb
> Serving Size: 1 Teaspoon
> *Servings per Container: 151*
> Chlorella Growth Factor531 mg*
> 
> 
> Jarrow 2.2 lbs
> Serving Size: 1 Teaspoon (5 gr)
> *Servings per Container: 200*
> Chlorella Growth Factor (CGF)950 Milligrams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the serving size math is not matching up. Jarrow's container is 2.2 pounds and has 200 servings
> 
> Source Natural's container size is 1 pound but it has 151 servings.


 

This is another disappointment yet again, because I thought I was getting 950 MG of CGF in the jarrows - that’s the only reason why I ordered it. 

How many MG of the CGF does Source Natural's powder contain?
 

Do you have it?


----------



## kandake

casey3035 said:


> chlorophyll is the chemical that makes plants green. chlorophyll poisoning occurs when someone swallows a large amount of this substance. Poisonous...
> 
> Is this the same chlorophyll you guys are referring to? I Got this from the Walgreens website.



I'm guessing this is the info. you read.
http://health.nytimes.com/health/guides/poison/chlorophyll/overview.html

If you read further down is states that chlorophyll is nonpoisonous.  You would have to ingest a significant amount of chlorophyll to have to experience the symptoms mentioned.  Which is generally what we have been discussing here already; digestive issues.  People will experience this because the body is detoxing.  Thats why its recommended that people start out slow and then increase the dosage.  If you're taking too much your body will definitely let you know, which means you need to scale back.


----------



## belle_reveuse28

Thanks for posting about the Jarrow's formula because I was going to order that one.  It seems that if you doubled that serving size, then and only then would have 960 CGF.    I might go with Source Naturals then.  

On another note, my nails are still growing and are very strong.  If my nails are growing and are strong, then my hair must.  I was just wondering though if anybody knew if hair and nails grew at the same rate?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Lebiya said:


> This is another disappointment yet again, because I thought I was getting 950 MG of CGF in the jarrows - that’s the only reason why I ordered it.
> 
> How many MG of the CGF does Source Natural's powder contain?
> 
> 
> Do you have it?


I figured out the difference. Jarrow's serving is 5 grams - Source Natural's serving is 3 grams.

That's why it appears that Jarrow has more CGF's - Their serving size is larger.  

That makes perfect sense now.  I such a math person I have to write stuff out for it to make sense...


----------



## IndianAngel22

Guess what yall? I got my Chloreeeeeeeeeeeella, I got my Chloreeeeeeeeeeeella... Off to taste  This big 16 oz of Source Naturals makes me happy inside. I opened it and it was this ugly dark dark dark green ewww. So I dipped my finger in it while dry, didn't taste bad at all? I guess I'm gonna mix it in applejuice today and swallow fast? 

UPDATE: 

Just took my Chlorella. I mixed it in AppleJuice. Not bad at all! It was pretty painless. I only put in 1/2 a teaspoon though because this is my first time and I need to start slow first right? This stuff is POTENT! It turned my applejuice all dark green. If you don't breath in while drinking it tastes just like applejuice. Breath in at all and you are gonna smell a fish tank. YUCK... Gag reflexes will turn on. Yea so if I just kindof hold my breath while I drink it tastes normal. I think it can be taken many ways. I might start mixing it in a applesauce/chlorella shooter you know what I mean? Like a shot glass and take it fast. Is anyone taking more than one teaspoon of the source naturals? I don't want to overdue it when I get up to that amount.

BTW: I'm off to give away all my vitamins now.... If yall seriously think I can get all my nutrients from this stuff I'm gonna sell them to the LHCF public. What do you all think?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Lebiya said:


> This is another disappointment yet again, because I thought I was getting 950 MG of CGF in the jarrows - that’s the only reason why I ordered it.
> 
> How many MG of the CGF does Source Natural's powder contain?
> 
> 
> Do you have it?


I corrected my original post...


----------



## babydollhair

Just wanted to post, i am still taking my chlorella every night faithfully. ;-)


----------



## luckiestdestiny

IndianAngel22 said:


> Guess what yall? I got my Chloreeeeeeeeeeeella, I got my Chloreeeeeeeeeeeella... Off to taste  This big 16 oz of Source Naturals makes me happy inside. I opened it and it was this ugly dark dark dark green ewww. So I dipped my finger in it while dry, didn't taste bad at all? I guess I'm gonna mix it in applejuice today and swallow fast?
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> Just took my Chlorella. I mixed it in AppleJuice. Not bad at all! It was pretty painless. I only put in 1/2 a teaspoon though because this is my first time and I need to start slow first right? This stuff is POTENT! It turned my applejuice all dark green. If you don't breath in while drinking it tastes just like applejuice. Breath in at all and you are gonna smell a fish tank. YUCK... Gag reflexes will turn on. Yea so if I just kindof hold my breath while I drink it tastes normal. I think it can be taken many ways. I might start mixing it in a applesauce/chlorella shooter you know what I mean? Like a shot glass and take it fast. Is anyone taking more than one teaspoon of the source naturals? I don't want to overdue it when I get up to that amount.
> 
> BTW: I'm off to give away all my vitamins now.... If yall seriously think I can get all my nutrients from this stuff I'm gonna sell them to the LHCF public. What do you all think?


 
I'm awaiting mine right now as we speak from vitacost.  I will be taking 2 teaspoons as that is equivalent to 6 gms. I am now taking 6 grams from source naturals in tablet form.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

AtlantaJJ said:


> I figured out the difference. Jarrow's serving is 5 grams - Source Natural's serving is 3 grams.
> 
> That's why it appears that Jarrow has more CGF's - Their serving size is larger.
> 
> That makes perfect sense now. I such a math person I have to write stuff out for it to make sense...


 
Interesting so Jarrow is the same or pretty close in CGF to Source naturals and source is cheaper (and recommended by babydollhair). I think I'll stick to source for now!


----------



## CurlyMoo

Has anyone done the math for Earthrise? Because it states that the Chlorella Vulgaris is 3,000 mg. How does that compare with Source naturals 354 CGF?

http://www.vitacost.com/Earthrise-Chlorella


----------



## IndianAngel22

luckiestdestiny said:


> I'm awaiting mine right now as we speak from vitacost.  I will be taking 2 teaspoons as that is equivalent to 6 gms. I am now taking 6 grams from source naturals in tablet form.



2 teaspoons? I thought babydoll hair only took 1. Isn't that a lot?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Thanks for posting about the Jarrow's formula because I was going to order that one. It seems that if you doubled that serving size, then and only then would have 960 CGF. I might go with Source Naturals then.
> 
> On another note, my nails are still growing and are very strong. If my nails are growing and are strong, then my hair must. I was just wondering though if anybody knew if hair and nails grew at the same rate?


 mine aren't right now. Right now my nails are slower than my hair, but they started growing before my hair did.  Although, I have been chopping them off every time they get too long so who knows. I've been taking chlorella since the 20-21ish and my hair has grown well a lot more than normal. Keep in mind w/ nettle and eating right I normally claim .75 to a  little lover 1 inch a month anyways but I'm still getting way more than that.  Right now judging by my roots, as I'm in braids, I can only estimate that since I've been taking chlorella 12 days ago. Normally in 2 weeks I'd have about half an inch, a little more or less depending on how I'm eating in addition to my nettle tea rinse and drinking nettle tea daily.  In 12 days I have and I kid you not (I just pulled up a conrow and at the root I have ...and this is an estimate because that hair is not pressed straight there, it's still wavy when you pull it up), almost an inch I kid you not from where I measured last.

When I redo my braids, or do a weave for a new look as my friend says she can braid my mbl hair and put it in a weave w/o making me look stupid and lumpy, I'll measure from there and start taking pics. That should be in about a week or two.  We'll know because as the braid rises, I'll be able to take pics to show the growth for an estimate purposes.  I probably won't stay in it too long as my hair will grow too fast. I think I'll be waist length really soon if it keeps at this rate.  So I think Jade21 was right that you can get 2 inch a month, and the others at 1.5 inches. It's totally possible so far from my assesment.  I was reading up on Jade21 before she left and her hair was butt length and was very reputable.


----------



## Lebiya

luckiestdestiny said:


> Interesting so Jarrow is the same or pretty close in CGF to Source naturals and source is cheaper (and recommended by babydollhair). I think I'll stick to source for now!


 

Yup, well the jarrow has 480mg of CGF per teaspoon ....I'm going to check out the natural sources


----------



## belle_reveuse28

luckiestdestiny said:


> Interesting so Jarrow is the same or pretty close in CGF to Source naturals and source is cheaper (and recommended by babydollhair). I think I'll stick to source for now!



I'm confused.  If Jarrow has 5 g per teaspoon and Source Naturals has 3 g per teaspoon, could that be right?  Doesn't a teaspoon in any amount of powder weight the same?  

Cause if what they're saying is right, then you are getting more with the Jarrow formula and more CGF.  Especially if you want to take at least 5g per day.  You'd almost have to double the Source Naturals to get the same amount as Jarrow.


----------



## msdevo

I actually got some apple sauce this weekend too. I will try that tomorrow and see how it works out.  



luckiestdestiny said:


> Hope someone else can chime in. I should be getting my powder tomorrow so I won't have solutions until then. I'm going to try to mix mine in a couple spoon fulls of applesauce so that it doesn't taste so bad and then swallow without tasting (a suggestion I read elsewhere) I'm putting it in the middle w/o mixing. So like put some applesauce down, put some powder, put some more applesauce, swallow so you don't have to taste. There are others w/ suggestions on how to take it.


----------



## Sweet Charm

thank you luckiestdestiny for starting this thread (and helping me to  choose what to get)  . I just got the source naturals 300 tablets that Im going to start off trying tommorow.


----------



## IndianAngel22

Is it weird for me to believe that something so small can do so much? I mean, I guess I can't be so surprised because one tylenol can get rid of a headache. But sense I think of it as food I think, how is 1 tsp of Chlorella gonna do all this stuff for me? I eat tons of food a day, this stuff is 1 tsp!!! LOL...... I dunno I'm being optimistic over here....


----------



## Lebiya

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Thanks for posting about the Jarrow's formula because I was going to order that one. It seems that if you doubled that serving size, then and only then would have 960 CGF. I might go with Source Naturals then.
> 
> On another note, my nails are still growing and are very strong. If my nails are growing and are strong, then my hair must. I was just wondering though if anybody knew if hair and nails grew at the same rate?


 

Yes the jarrows only has 480 CGF per teasp...2 would be 960, I think I'll just go with the sources next time


----------



## kandake

Ok, so what made you all go for the powder instead of the tablets.  Especially when you have to come up with clever ways to mask the taste.

I have the source naturals tablets.  I'm trying to figure out if I want to switch to the powder.


----------



## belle_reveuse28

Lebiya said:


> Yes the jarrows only has 480 CGF per teasp...2 would be 960, I think I'll just go with the sources next time



Thanks, Lebiya... also, how many grams per serving does Jarrow have?


----------



## belle_reveuse28

**kandi** said:


> Ok, so what made you all go for the powder instead of the tablets.  Especially when you have to come up with clever ways to mask the taste.
> 
> I have the source naturals tablets.  I'm trying to figure out if I want to switch to the powder.



I have tablets too, but I'm going with powder because it is more economical.  WHen taking something everyday like this, the pills aren't going to give me as many servings as this.  I think I can swallow this faster as well.  I have a hard time swallowing pills.


----------



## naturalgurl

I take liquid chlorophyll off and on. I mostly give it to my son. I think we'll start sharing that big ole bottle!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

IndianAngel22 said:


> 2 teaspoons? I thought babydoll hair only took 1. Isn't that a lot?


 Yes she only took one. However, as I posted the article from before.  You can take as much as you want as the product is very safe. I also posted the amounts recommended and it was more than babydollhair is taking.  I posted these earlier but here are the posts again:
http://www.chlorellafactor.com/chlor...rulina-30.html
Chlorella
**Disease-fighting dose: 10 grams / day 
*Maintenance dose: 5 grams / day *
Upper limit: *there is no upper limit, but introduce chlorella into your diet gradually and monitor your stools. *Since chlorella can result in mild diarrhea in some persons, introduce it slowly. (Your body will adapt over a period of a few weeks, allowing you to take more.) 


Once again, most people take far too little of these foods. I've seen people take two tiny tablets of chlorella -- about 300mg -- and declare they've "taken my chlorella for the day!" That's like eating one bite of broccoli and expecting to receive the full health benefits of broccoli.

In order to be effective, you've got to take the much larger doses mentioned above. If you buy chlorella in tiny tablets, as it is often sold, that means taking a handful of tablets with each meal. Here's a tip: don't count out the tablets every single time. Count them once so you know what five grams looks like. After that, just grab a handful and toss it down your throat. It doesn't matter if it's off by a few tablets. Remember: these aren't drugs. You don't have to be exact about it, just make sure you're getting at least the doses mentioned above.

There's no harm in taking more, of course. Aside from the health benefits I've described here, the main thing you'll notice is that your stools will turn green. This is an indication that you're getting a good dose of chlorella into your diet. *If your stools aren't green, you aren't taking enough.*
* stools aren't green, you aren't taking enough.*
*-------------------------*
*Here's another one I posted*

About it's vitamin content: http://watershed.net/ch-faq.aspx
Chlorella is a whole-food, very much unlike most commercial vitamins. While it contains a wide array of vitamins, minerals and enzymes, Chlorella is superior to vitamin supplements in many ways, one being that it is natural and the vitamins and minerals in Chlorella are bio-chelated, which means they are naturally wrapped in amino acids so the body will more readily take them in. Vitamins are nothing more than an amalgam of concentrates and extracts that have been artificially stitched together because on paper they look like they should provide balanced nutrition. A whole food such as Chlorella provides the body with a stunning amount of nutrients that are naturally balanced, can NEVER accumulate in the body and become toxic and therefore are far superior to any man-made nutritional formula.


Info on when to take it:
What time of day or night should I take it?
Chlorella can be taken at any time of the day. It can be taken all at once or it can be taken in small dosages throughout the day, which is preferable. It is best taken 20-30 minutes before mealtime so it can help with digestion and intake of nutrients. Morning is also a good time to take Chlorella, but never just before or after drinking coffee or a soft drinks since caffeine is extremely detrimental to the digestive process. 

How much should I take per day?
Three to four grams per day is a good maintenance dosage of Chlorella for a person to take. With this amount, you will not notice significant changes, and your body will get many of the nutrients it must have to function properly such amino acids (protein), vital minerals, vitamins, carbohydrates and enzymes. **However, a person taking 5-7 grams per day is quite common and at this level you will notice significant changes in digestion, energy and overall health. At higher dosages such as 10-12 grams per day, a person could stop eating meat and feel confident that they were getting an adequate amount of protein and other necessary nutrients that meat provides.*



----of the how much should I take. This site is similar to what the other site I posted was saying. So once you know that you are not having "diarrea" or "constipation"...an effect of too much too soon (at which point you should cut back before increasing), please feel free to increase your dose. I've already upped mine one gram. Remember the other site I posted earlier says your poop should be green. The more you get, the faster and better your benefits will be. Don't go crazy and do too much and then detox too fast, though. Slow and easy does it. 

--------------------------------
*So in conclusion after reading and posting those two articles here on this thread, I increased my dosage slowly, and reported back each time I did and the amount and why. I haven't had any side effects yet so I increased to 6 will stay here for a week and then go up until I get to about 9 grms (or 3 teaspoons a day. Taken once or broken up in two teaspoons a day probably in a little applesauce to mask the taste)*
*




*​


----------



## luckiestdestiny

dollie said:


> thank you luckiestdestiny for starting this thread (and helping me to choose what to get) . I just got the source naturals 300 tablets that Im going to start off trying tommorow.


 Thanks! I just got so excited I had to share with my lhcf sisters.


----------



## IndianAngel22

**kandi** said:


> Ok, so what made you all go for the powder instead of the tablets.  Especially when you have to come up with clever ways to mask the taste.
> 
> I have the source naturals tablets.  I'm trying to figure out if I want to switch to the powder.



The powder has more grams per serving, and will last longer. IT also absorbs better and beats taking 10 pills over 1 teaspoon.


----------



## Lebiya

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Thanks, Lebiya... also, how many grams per serving does Jarrow have?


 

Np!  

The jarrows has 480 mg of CGF per teaspoon, and 4g yaeyama chlorella per teaspoon


----------



## IndianAngel22

luckiestdestiny said:


> Thanks! I just got so excited I had to share with my lhcf sisters.



Aren't you excited you just created a successful thread? The day I create a thread that gets as big as this one I'm gonna feel special


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Jarrow's powder is sold in 2.2 pounds or 34 oz = $43.87

Source Natural powder is sold in 1 pound or 16 oz.  = $28.55

Jarrow's cost per ounce is appx. $0.78 cents per ounce

Source Natural's cost per ounce is appx.  $0.56 cents per ounce

I'm going with Source Naturals powder!


----------



## GrowinLonger

Just purchased the 16oz SN powder from Amazon (only $25 w/6mo autoship).

Thanks LD for starting this.  I needed it.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

IndianAngel22 said:


> Aren't you excited you just created a successful thread? The day I create a thread that gets as big as this one I'm gonna feel special


  I didn't think of it this way. I am excited that everyone is as excited about something as I am that is really good for us. I thought I'd mention it, and it would just pass by somewhere, and I'd move on and try it myself.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

naturalgurl said:


> I take liquid chlorophyll off and on. I mostly give it to my son. I think we'll start sharing that big ole bottle!


 Chlorella is not chlorophyll. It has Chlorophyll in it. chlorophyl detoxes. chlorella regenerates the body and CGF helps cells to have rapid turnover (and hair to have growth).


----------



## luckiestdestiny

IndianAngel22 said:


> Aren't you excited you just created a successful thread? The day I create a thread that gets as big as this one I'm gonna feel special


 It's fun to do this with others, and find out the results.


----------



## Whimsy

WOW! right on time.  I bought some of this today! for digestive and overall health reasons... what a bonus this will be!!!  i got the vitamin shoppe super chlorella 1000mg.  So I'll cut it in half today and tomorrow and work my way to a whole pill if no adverse effects occur.

I'm still hunting for green foods powder....


----------



## Candycane044

CurlyMoo said:


> Ladies, have you measured your hair and taken pictures of your skin to show a before and after pix in the future?



I have a starting pic of my hair and skin, but I don't plan on showing progress until a month has passed.



msdevo said:


> What else would I be able to take the chlorella powder with if I dont do the smoothies??





IndianAngel22 said:


> I get my Chlorella today! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY! I'm so excited. Right when I get it I'm ripping that package open and taking it. I just dunno how... I
> 
> I have orange juice
> I have applesauce
> I have apple juice
> I can make a strawberry orange smoothie.....
> 
> hmmmm what to do?
> 
> Throw it in my food?



Hey ladies!  Try mixing it with your favorite juice. I've been mixing mine with apple juice and cran-apple juice.  You can hardly taste it!  Be prepared for the mixture to be "thick" though.


----------



## onyxdreams

luckiestdestiny said:


> That's why I like that everyone is posting their findings. Now we know to:
> 
> 1. Take time to increase dosage only when detox effect subsides.
> 2. What to lookout for when detoxing.
> 3. Not to take with caffeine (I posted an article earlier that said that). Doesn't mean you can't drink caffeine during the day, just don't wash it down with caffeine, use water or juice or something w/o caffeine to do that.
> 4. Get to a point where you take enough that stool IS green. Only increase after detoxing symptoms, though, subside and only again after...
> 5. Find a good quality Chlorella with lots of CFG (Source naturals, Jarrow, and Earthrise mentioned as some options)
> 6. Avoid Chinese chlorella like the plague.
> 7. Don't put chlorella in the fridge!
> 8. Get healthy
> 9. Cleanse toxins.
> 10.Grow luxuriously long hair!
> 11. Chlorella is a part of asian culture used throught the orient and is the #1 supplement in Japan and the asian cuture as a whole have great hair that grows fast.
> 12. Ha ha! I think we found out one of their secrets


 

Just wanted to add that I read from one of those awesome articles that if your taking the pill it should state on the label  "The cell wall has been cracked for easy digestion and absorption".

Lucky I  wanted to thank you and all the ladies for all the information you have provided.I started taking my Earthrise Chlorella on Saturday.I am waiting for my powder version.  What is CFG ?(sorry for the silly question)


----------



## luckiestdestiny

msdevo said:


> I actually got some apple sauce this weekend too. I will try that tomorrow and see how it works out.


 Let me know what you think about that.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

onyxdreams said:


> Just wanted to add that I read from one of those awesome articles that if your taking the pill it should state on the label "The cell wall has been cracked for easy digestion and absorption".
> 
> Lucky I wanted to thank you and all the ladies for all the information you have provided.I started taking my Earthrise Chlorella on Saturday.I am waiting for my powder version. What is CFG ?(sorry for the silly question)


 CGF  sorry if I typed it wrong. Clorella growth factor it helps the cells with rapid turnover. When that happens, nails grow, hair grows, cells regenerate and renew. So you want a lot because that's what makes chlorella different from everything else. It's ability to regenerate the body super fast and thus make the body grow (hair, nails, height if you are undernourished and younger it helps you to get to your potential height and it also helps everyone's body to balance itself and remain alkaline).


----------



## yodie

Noticed a few things today:

I only need 18 mg's of iron per day.  I'm currently taking a 65 mg iron supplement. ????
Today I lowered my dosage to 1 gram of chlorella and I noticed more detoxing effects.  Had to seriously run to the bathroom.  Guess that's my aloe mixing in with the chlorella. (I'm going to hold off on taking the aloe pill and see how I do without). I also had some nausea today and I had low energy towards the end of the day. 

On the up side, my hands are usually always cold.  Maybe the iron or chlorella kicked in because my hands have been warm all day.

My Source Natural tablets have 2 mg's of iron per serving.  I hope the powder has more iron per serving.  If so, I can eliminate another supplement.  YAY!!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

onyxdreams said:


> Just wanted to add that I read from one of those awesome articles that if your taking the pill it should state on the label "The cell wall has been cracked for easy digestion and absorption".
> 
> Lucky I wanted to thank you and all the ladies for all the information you have provided.I started taking my Earthrise Chlorella on Saturday.I am waiting for my powder version. What is CFG ?(sorry for the silly question)


 I'm going to go back and correct in case anyone else gets confused. 

The cell wall thing is true. Source, earthwise, and jarrow do this and all yaeyama and sun chlorella brands do which are the ones I'm advising everyone to stay with. If you veer from these brands,, then yes, make sure that the cell wall has been cracked and that it is NOT chinese chlorella.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Okay I'm at 6 grams and I'm getting a creepy crawly feeling in my hair. Does it mean growth is kicking into high gear.  Gosh, it's already growing super fast....I can't wait until I get my hair done so I'll have a fresh start to report from (rebraided, or weaved for protective measures until I get to waist length in a few months or more, and redone of course!) with pics.


----------



## msdevo

Well since I didnt take any today I decided to try it tonight instead.

The applesauce idea is a HIT!!  Besides the fact that I am eating something green that taste like applesauce, lol  its great.  I can't taste the chlorella in it at all.  Now all I have to do is get stock in Motts, cause I am gonna need a whole lot of apple sauce to got with this big 16 oz container I got.



luckiestdestiny said:


> Let me know what you think about that.


----------



## onyxdreams

luckiestdestiny said:


> CGF sorry if I typed it wrong. Clorella growth factor it helps the cells with rapid turnover. When that happens, nails grow, hair grows, cells regenerate and renew. So you want a lot because that's what makes chlorella different from everything else. It's ability to regenerate the body super fast and thus make the body grow (hair, nails, height if you are undernourished and younger it helps you to get to your potential height and it also helps everyone's body to balance itself and remain alkaline).


 
THank you, I was just wondering.i can't wait for the effects to kick in.


----------



## Kimbosheart

So I took 7g today which was a good and bad thing. It helped with my sore throat/faux flu issue, I felt much better by the end of the day BUT it caused another detox symptom 

I will be going back to six tomorrow. That being said, I know its working  I plan on showing my reveal at the end of march when i do the reveal for the egg shake, y'all are in for a good surprise.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

msdevo said:


> Well since I didnt take any today I decided to try it tonight instead.
> 
> The applesauce idea is a HIT!! Besides the fact that I am eating something green that taste like applesauce, lol its great. I can't taste the chlorella in it at all. Now all I have to do is get stock in Motts, cause I am gonna need a whole lot of apple sauce to got with this big 16 oz container I got.


 
Glad it works. I'm definitely doing it when mine (powder)gets here, hopefully tomorrow. Meanwhile I'll just take the pills.  I'll just get over the green looking part.


----------



## yodie

I drink the egg shake too.  Is it too much to mix the chlorella and the egg in the same shake? I read that chlorella is more potent protein wise than an egg.  Anybody know?


----------



## ttlayli

Wow this thread is incredible!!  I've been lurking in here for the past couple of days and I finally starting reading EVERYTHING. Good thing I did, because I see that Chinese Chlorella is not good. I ordered some from puritan's pride recently and when I saw the warning I was pissed, since i already put in the order. 
I ordered the correct brand from VitaCost last night...Earthrise brand i believe.

I have an autoimmune condition, so maybe this could help me with that?? Hopefully!!

So If I'm supposed to take 6 pills a day like the directions say, just start with 1 pill a week?? I read the whole thread, I just want to be sure I understand.


And what's the big deal with the chinese chlorella?? forgive my ignorance please???


----------



## msdevo

I think thats the biggest problem with me. With every spoonful I took, I just closed my eyes.



luckiestdestiny said:


> Glad it works. I'm definitely doing it when mine (powder)gets here, hopefully tomorrow. Meanwhile I'll just take the pills.  *I'll just get over the green looking part.*


----------



## IndianAngel22

So I took half a teaspoon today in Applejuice. My stomach is doing a lot of bubbling and gurgling and I'm so gassy. I know TMI right? But it's true my stomach won't stop gurgling. Ugh is this the detox part? I'm scared to even up my amount I guess I'll just stick with half a teaspoon.


----------



## song_of_serenity

TMI ladies but I have officially "gone green."  

Someone mentioned the cuticles? I had a problem with the one on my left thumb (it peeled for some reason. happens every winter) and I just looked at it after reading what was posted. It was almost completely healed up! My nails have grown out even faster than usual. Last week they were down to the skin (I'm a biter when I get nervous) and now they have enough nail to get sauce under as I eat. 

I'm up to 10...No effects. Upping the water since I don't wanna break out...and I need it anyway. Still good energy.  I'll stick with 10, see how it goes then to 15 which is the recommended serving and upwards.
~*Janelle~*


----------



## luckiestdestiny

ttlayli said:


> Wow this thread is incredible!!  I've been lurking in here for the past couple of days and I finally starting reading EVERYTHING. Good thing I did, because I see that Chinese Chlorella is not good. I ordered some from puritan's pride recently and when I saw the warning I was pissed, since i already put in the order.
> I ordered the correct brand from VitaCost last night...Earthrise brand i believe.
> 
> I have an autoimmune condition, so maybe this could help me with that?? Hopefully!!
> 
> So If I'm supposed to take 6 pills a day like the directions say, just start with 1 pill a week?? I read the whole thread, I just want to be sure I understand.
> 
> 
> And what's the big deal with the chinese chlorella?? forgive my ignorance please???


 It's something babydollhair mentioned, and I remember reading somewhere that the way it's harvested isn't ideal. I wish I could find it but I just clicked search and got over a hundred thousand hits for chinese chlorella and most were for purchase. I don't know where I read it, but if I can find it, I'll post it. You can use it if you want, but I just think it's best to stay away from the piece I read last week, and from what babydollhair says as she's used the product way longer than I have.


----------



## MagnoliaBelle

I started taking chlorella last year for general health and stopped.  I've started back because of this thread.  Anyhow, there is a wonderful free ebook that you can print out on the website below. I printed it out and stapled it together and it's a wonderful reference book.  The name of the book is Superfoods For Optimum Health:  Chlorella and Spirulina.  There are other free ebooks on natural health as well. 
http://www.truthpublishing.com/Articles.asp?ID=131


----------



## msdevo

I took a teaspoon with my applesauce and I do feel a lil funny. Just feels like a little indigestion. I guess something like what you are feeling too.



IndianAngel22 said:


> So I took half a teaspoon today in Applejuice. My stomach is doing a lot of bubbling and gurgling and I'm so gassy. I know TMI right? But it's true my stomach won't stop gurgling. Ugh is this the detox part? I'm scared to even up my amount I guess I'll just stick with half a teaspoon.


----------



## ttlayli

luckiestdestiny said:


> It's something babydollhair mentioned, and I remember reading somewhere that the way it's harvested isn't ideal. I wish I could find it but I just clicked search and got over a hundred thousand hits for chinese chlorella and most were for purchase. I don't know where I read it, but if I can find it, I'll post it. You can use it if you want, but I just think it's best to stay away from the piece I read last week, and from what babydollhair says as she's used the product way longer than I have.





Oh well thanks anyways!  I already purchased the correct brand anyways so it's fine. I plan on return the other chlorella back to pp for a full refund. If I'm going to take chlorella, I may as well take the correct brand for all the great benefits!


----------



## Whimsy

Is anyone taking the tablets or is everyone using powder?


----------



## Kimbosheart

yodie said:


> I drink the egg shake too.  Is it too much to mix the chlorella and the egg in the same shake? I read that chlorella is more potent protein wise than an egg.  Anybody know?



I plan to mix the chlorella powder into the egg shake when i get my powder in tomorrow, that way I am only having to guzzle one gross drink.


----------



## Kurlee

luckiestdestiny said:


> CGF  sorry if I typed it wrong. Clorella growth factor it helps the cells with rapid turnover. When that happens, nails grow, hair grows, cells regenerate and renew. So you want a lot because that's what makes chlorella different from everything else. It's ability to regenerate the body super fast and thus make the body grow (hair, nails, height if you are undernourished and younger it helps you to get to your potential height and it also helps everyone's body to balance itself and remain alkaline).


two quick questions :



what are the abridged "detox symptoms?
I have NOW brand chlorella, how do I find the CGF, it is not listed?


----------



## soonergirl

msdevo said:


> I took a teaspoon with my applesauce and I do feel a lil funny. Just feels like a little indigestion. I guess something like what you are feeling too.


 

Are you drinking water after you take the applesauce? I believe thats what lucky stated she would do to make sure it goes down...


----------



## soonergirl

Whimsy said:


> Is anyone taking the tablets or is everyone using powder?


 

I am just finishing up my tablets and have ordered the source naturals powder...


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Kurlee said:


> two quick questions :
> 
> 
> 
> what are the abridged "detox symptoms?
> I have NOW brand chlorella, how do I find the CGF, it is not listed?


 1. Posted by muse:
Originally Posted by *Muse* 

 
_Also taken from the same site as my post above ^^^: http://www.bio-sources.com/faq

Ladies please read this one because apparently detoxing can manifest itself in the form of abnormal physiological, mental and emotional behaviors! This is probably more common if you take too much starting out and have A LOT of toxins in your body. They give a more inclusive list beyond the common nausea, diarrhea, constipation and pimples. So if you are experiencing things besides these 4 things you are still detoxing. This is a great thing! We want to get all of that crap out of our bodies. I think we would be sickened and amazed at what kinds of creepy foreign things call our bodies home and the chlorella just runs them right out of town!_


_2. You can go to their website and see if they have it listed. That's my only suggestion as mine lists the CFG._


----------



## msdevo

Yeah I drank about a good 16 ounces and a pepsi(lol)




soonergirl said:


> Are you drinking water after you take the applesauce? I believe thats what lucky stated she would do to make sure it goes down...


----------



## luckiestdestiny

msdevo said:


> Yeah I drank about a good 16 ounces and a pepsi(lol)


 
NOOOOO! 
Did you read about the caffeine. Drink caffeine in the day is okay. But take water or juice or something w/o caffeine w/ your chlorella.


----------



## CurlyMoo

luckiestdestiny said:


> Just posting this as an fyi. I was looking up source naturals on the internet to see if there were any cheaper prices for my next buy. Well I purchased 300 tablets at whole foods. They have a 600 tablet one for a little more than a couple dollars more and free shipping on
> http://www.myvitanet.com/chya20600tas.html
> 
> Just in case anyone is interested. It's like $13 and change.
> I'm probably going to order my next amount from there unless I find it cheaper (or I get powder), but they also have powder there too. But it's Double what I got for only 2 dollars more so I was a little psyched and thought I should let everyone know. They also have FREE SHIPPING. Read at the bottom as you have to enter a code. It's on the site how to do it but here it is too:
> Instructions for free shipping offer:
> 
> Pick Standard Ground as shipping method.
> At checkout enter Coupon Code V100 in box.
> Failure to follow this will result in a shipping charge.


 
Just as a heads up, I tried to order the source naturals 16oz power with the Coupon Code and it didn't go through because the order has to be $50 and up. Shipping came to $8.95.  

I'm going to order from vitacost.com because it says they will only charge $4.99 same price of $28.55 for any size order, same day shipping if before 2pm EST Mon-Fri. I will give an update tomorrow.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

CurlyMoo said:


> Just as a heads up, I tried to order the source naturals 16oz power with the Coupon Code and it didn't go through because the order has to be $50 and up. Shipping came to $8.95.
> 
> I'm going to order from vitacost.com because it says they will only charge $4.99 same price of $28.55 for any size order, same day shipping if before 2pm Mon-Fri. I will give an update tomorrow.


 

That's so lame. Thanks for letting everyone know!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Oh NOW I see. They changed it. I just looked at the fine print and now it says $50 where before there wasn't a requirement. Oh well!


----------



## msdevo

Ut oh, so drinking it an hour later isnt good?


luckiestdestiny said:


> NOOOOO!
> Did you read about the caffeine. Drink caffeine in the day is okay. But take water or juice or something w/o caffeine w/ your chlorella.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

msdevo said:


> Ut oh, so drinking it an hour later isnt good?


 Oh you're fine. I thought you chased it w/ a pepsi.  Drinking it during the day is fine, just not when you take it as it's caffeine.


----------



## Jaxhair

Whimsy said:


> WOW! right on time.  I bought some of this today! for digestive and overall health reasons... what a bonus this will be!!!  i got the vitamin shoppe super chlorella 1000mg.  So I'll cut it in half today and tomorrow and work my way to a whole pill if no adverse effects occur.
> 
> *I'm still hunting for green foods powder....*



Ditto. Please share when you find one - I will too, lol!


----------



## Jaxhair

belle_reveuse28 said:


> I'm confused. * If Jarrow has 5 g per teaspoon and Source Naturals has 3 g per teaspoon, could that be right?  Doesn't a teaspoon in any amount of powder weight the same?  *
> 
> Cause if what they're saying is right, then you are getting more with the Jarrow formula and more CGF.  Especially if you want to take at least 5g per day.  You'd almost have to double the Source Naturals to get the same amount as Jarrow.



Only explanation I can think of for this is that the Source Naturals brand has more fillers in it, hence not as potent per tsp as Jarrow. I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Jaxhair said:


> Only explanation I can think of for this is that the Source Naturals brand has more fillers in it, hence not as potent per tsp as Jarrow. I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong...


 
I don't think source naturals has fillers. The tablets don't, so I would think that the powder doesn't either.  Here's what it says online for the powder:
*Product Features*


100% fresh-water chlorella, grown on the coral reef island of Ishigaki, Japan
May enhance health naturally by supporting the immune system and promoting energy, vitality, and natural cleansing
Rich in chlorella growth factor (CGF), vitamins, minerals, chlorophyll, beta-carotene, and other phytonutrients
One of Japan's most popular food supplements
*Contains absolutely no added binders, fillers, or flow agents*


----------



## luckiestdestiny

If the powder is more potent...I can only imagine my results!


----------



## applebananas

Jarrow Formulas Website 
Jarrow Formulas Yaeyama Chlorella Powder -- 1 kg (2.20 lbs)
http://www.jarrow.com/product/347/Yaeyama_Chlorella_Kilo
Yaeyama Chlorella Kilo
Chlorella Growth Factor (CGF) 240 mg 2 g per 1/2 teaspoon <-------
Suggested Usage 
Mix ½ teaspoon with juice or water, or take as directed by your qualified health care consultant. 

iherb
http://www.iherb.com/ProductDetails.aspx?pid=147&at=0
Jarrow Formulas, Yaeyama Chlorella, 1 Kilogram Powder
Serving Size: 1/2 Teaspoon (2 g) Chlorella Growth Factor 380 mg  <-------
Suggested Use 
Take 1/2 teaspoon with juice or water, or as directed by your qualified health consultant.

vitacost
http://www.vitacost.com/Jarrow-Formulas-Yaeyama-Chlorella-Powder
Serving Size:1 Teaspoon (5 gr) Chlorella Growth Factor (CGF) 950 Milligrams <-------erplexed
DirectionsTake 5 g per day, or as directed by your qualified health consultant.


_____________
vitacost
Source Naturals Yaeyama Chlorella -- 16 oz
https://www.vitacost.com/Source-Naturals-Yaeyama-Chlorella-16-oz
Serving Size: 1 Teaspoon
Servings per Container: 151
Chlorella Growth Factor 531 mg  Yaeyama Chlorella Yielding Approximately: 3 g <------
Directions1 level teaspoon mixed or blended with at least 8 ounces (one cup) of water or other liquid 1 to 3 times daily, or as recommended by your health care professional before using the product.


iherb
http://www.iherb.com/ProductDetails.aspx?pid=1059&at=0
Source Naturals, Yaeyama Chlorella, 8 oz (226.8 g)
Serving Size 1 Level Teaspoon (approx. 3 g)  Chlorella Growth Factor 531 mg <------
Servings Per Container 75  

Suggested Use 
1 level teaspoon mixed or blended with at least 8 ounces (one cup) of water or other liquid 1 to 3 times daily, or as recommended by your health care professional.

I'm going to purchase Source Naturals Chlorella Powder.


----------



## jerseygurl

Hi ladies so I got the Whole Foods Chlorella to try it out. The serving size is 6 tabs but I took 3 last night and this morning I woke with a sore throat and cough. So I'm guessing this is part of the detoxification. 

So I'll be taking 3 throughout this week and up it to the recommended dosage. If this Chlorella is the truth, then I will trash all my multis and supplements and just concentrate on this chlorella. I will have to order the source naturals before I run out though.

Thanks Lucky


----------



## msdevo

Whew, you had me worried for a minute.



luckiestdestiny said:


> Oh you're fine. I thought you chased it w/ a pepsi.  Drinking it during the day is fine, just not when you take it as it's caffeine.


----------



## Muse

**kandi** said:


> Ok, so what made you all go for the powder instead of the tablets.  Especially when you have to come up with clever ways to mask the taste.
> 
> I have the source naturals tablets.  I'm trying to figure out if I want to switch to the powder.



Powder is quickly digested because it's already broken down and you don't have to swallow so many pills. I read on a site that suggested people taking pills to chew them (yuck) so they will digest quickly.


----------



## Whimsy

CurlyMoo said:


> Just as a heads up, I tried to order the source naturals 16oz power with the Coupon Code and it didn't go through because the order has to be $50 and up. Shipping came to $8.95.
> 
> I'm going to order from vitacost.com because it says they will only charge $4.99 same price of $28.55 for any size order, same day shipping if before 2pm Mon-Fri. I will give an update tomorrow.


 
oh and if you google vitacost coupon, you'll get a free shipping coupon code


----------



## Muse

I love going away for a bit and coming back to see this thread blow up even more! 

Ok so I couldn't wait for my source naturals powder to get here so I went out and got some Sun chlorella pills to tide me over. I have a rheumatology appointment coming up later this month and I want to show at least the slightest progress so I can hopefully prove to my rheumy that conventional meds aren't the only thing that works. He is a non believer. Only thing I have experienced so far is bloating and restless sleeping-I am tossing and turning a lot now. No energy for me yet but I suspect my body has a lot of toxins to get rid of from my normal meds alone!

Ladies I also want to add: I use to get multi vitamin injections at my docs office because I was depleted in everything and she said that since I was so depleted taking regular vits just wasn't gonna cut it until my levels were back to normal. I needed it to go straight into the bloodstream so nothing was lost in the gut. Anyways I would go every week and because of something in the concoction I got a warm sensation in my body as she injected. The longer it took me to feel this warm sensation the more depleted my body was of vitamins and minerals. Eventually after about a month and a half (6 injections) I began to feel it right away because my levels were back to normal.

I said all that to say if you don't experience the wonderful side effects right away it could be because it is taking the nutrients to where your body really needs it (internal organs, cells, etc.) and the hair and nails is one of the last things your body thinks about nourishing when something else is undernourished. The body is really good at prioritizing. If you don't see longer hair and nails right away and you don't have the best diet don't get discouraged give it time. It could be that your body is filling a need elsewhere and when that's done it will move right along and you will see the results. The good thing is that chlorella works FAST and even if you don't see it in a week you will see it soon if you are consistent. Those who see it quickly most likely already have a pretty healthy diet. Like LD has said she eats well and has already done a detox so she is reaping the benefits quickly because of her healthy choices before hand. HTH


----------



## Muse

Whimsy said:


> oh and if you google vitacost coupon, you'll get a free shipping coupon code




Thanks! Can you post the code?


----------



## Whimsy

^can't find it. i went to my fave retailmenot (it said Vitacost free shipping but once i get there it's a bunch of different stuff )  However, there's 5% off source naturals coupon there.  And PC81ACR gives you 5% off your total order at vitacost too.

Oh and if u use ebates (link in my siggie) you get an additional 5% cash back from vitacost!

gotta love saving money!


----------



## Muse

Whimsy said:


> ^can't find it. i went to my fave retailmenot (it said Vitacost free shipping but once i get there it's a bunch of different stuff )  However, there's 5% off source naturals coupon there.  And PC81ACR gives you 5% off your total order at vitacost too.
> 
> Oh and if u use ebates (link in my siggie) you get an additional 5% cash back from vitacost!
> 
> gotta love saving money!




Awesome!! Thanks a bunch! I already ordered mine but I'll probably put another order in this weekend and use the code to stock up.


----------



## RedVelvet310

So I've been taking Chlorella for the past couple of days... and the taste of it reminds me of something my mom used to give to me when I was younger, and my hair was always healthy and thick... and I was very healthy then too.  I'm on this health trip right now and I do notice that my nails are growing back stronger and faster.  Last week they all just broke off but they are growing back at a pretty fast rate.  I take one heaping tsp of chlorella twice a day mixed with orange juice and a tsp of silica, I don't mind the taste and this is DEFINATELY  a keeper


----------



## TdotGirl

Muse said:


> I love going away for a bit and coming back to see this thread blow up even more!
> 
> Ok so I couldn't wait for my source naturals powder to get here so I went out and got some Sun chlorella pills to tide me over. I have a rheumatology appointment coming up later this month and I want to show at least the slightest progress so I can hopefully prove to my rheumy that conventional meds aren't the only thing that works. He is a non believer. Only thing I have experienced so far is bloating and restless sleeping-I am tossing and turning a lot now. No energy for me yet but I suspect my body has a lot of toxins to get rid of from my normal meds alone!
> 
> Ladies I also want to add: I use to get multi vitamin injections at my docs office because I was depleted in everything and she said that since I was so depleted taking regular vits just wasn't gonna cut it until my levels were back to normal. I needed it to go straight into the bloodstream so nothing was lost in the gut. Anyways I would go every week and because of something in the concoction I got a warm sensation in my body as she injected. The longer it took me to feel this warm sensation the more depleted my body was of vitamins and minerals. Eventually after about a month and a half (6 injections) I began to feel it right away because my levels were back to normal.
> 
> I said all that to say if you don't experience the wonderful side effects right away it could be because it is taking the nutrients to where your body really needs it (internal organs, cells, etc.) and the hair and nails is one of the last things your body thinks about nourishing when something else is undernourished. The body is really good at prioritizing. If you don't see longer hair and nails right away and you don't have the best diet don't get discouraged give it time. It could be that your body is filling a need elsewhere and when that's done it will move right along and you will see the results. The good thing is that chlorella works FAST and even if you don't see it in a week you will see it soon if you are consistent. *Those who see it quickly most likely already have a pretty healthy diet.* Like LD has said she eats well and has already done a detox so she is reaping the benefits quickly because of her healthy choices before hand. HTH


 
To the bold, that is true. I eat pretty healthy, and yes I eat junk, but in moderation. It does work quickly, as I posted about my strength of my nails. I haven't checked my hair yet. I'll check it in 2 more weeks because at the time i'll be at the 4 weeks mark.

Just want to tell the lurkers lurking this thread, don't sleep on chlorella


----------



## msdevo

How does it taste??  I took biosil with OJ for a while last year and it was very bitter but it worked.



Bri505 said:


> So I've been taking Chlorella for the past couple of days... and the taste of it reminds me of something my mom used to give to me when I was younger, and my hair was always healthy and thick... and I was very healthy then too.  I'm on this health trip right now and I do notice that my nails are growing back stronger and faster.  Last week they all just broke off but they are growing back at a pretty fast rate.  I* take one heaping tsp of chlorella twice a day mixed with orange juice and a tsp of silica,* I don't mind the taste and this is DEFINATELY  a keeper


----------



## ladytee2

Whimsy said:


> Is anyone taking the tablets or is everyone using powder?


 
I am taking the pills.  10pills is 2 g or chlorella is the recommended dose.  I started taking 15 pills for 3 g of chlorella this weekend.  I stayed on the 10 pills for about 8 days.  I did have some gurgling this morning but I also took magnesium before bed.


----------



## gn1g

One tall tale sign that it is working is that your tongue will become pinker.  Most people have a pink or nasty yellow coat on their tongue, yuck!


----------



## kitamay

song_of_serenity said:


> TMI ladies but I have officially "gone green."
> 
> Someone mentioned the cuticles? I had a problem with the one on my left thumb (it peeled for some reason. happens every winter) and I just looked at it after reading what was posted. It was almost completely healed up! My nails have grown out even faster than usual. Last week they were down to the skin (I'm a biter when I get nervous) and now they have enough nail to get sauce under as I eat.
> 
> I'm up to 10...No effects. Upping the water since I don't wanna break out...and I need it anyway. Still good energy.  I'll stick with 10, see how it goes then to 15 which is the recommended serving and upwards.
> ~*Janelle~*


 
I am glad you have been getting good results. How long have you been taking the chlroella and what kind are you taking? I just started taking mine this past weekend.


----------



## IndianAngel22

Wow so I definatly have to update you all on what happend today. So first of all I had the hugest BM ever! TMI I know but whatever. Anyone else noticed this? Second of all, this morning I had to eat breakfast and I forgot. There was a kitkat in my bag so I ate it. My body IMMEDIATELY rejected it and I was in SO much pain I had to leave my classroom. I overheated and passed out in our hallway. Upon waking up I got some cranberry juice and drank that, laid down some more, and then got one of those little lunchables with the crackers and turkey. My body took to that and the pain subsided. I don't know if this is an effect of the chlorella but it made me never want to eat candy another day in my life. It SUCKED!!!!

Also, when is the best time to take it. Night or day?


----------



## RedVelvet310

msdevo said:


> How does it taste?? I took biosil with OJ for a while last year and it was very bitter but it worked.


 
My mom used to be a health freak when I was younger so I'm used to taking not so great tasting stuff  lol. It's doesn't taste GOOD but after the first two or three times I just got used to it, it beat taking pills anyday which I _despise_.


----------



## yodie

Sounds like everyone is getting great results!! 
I'm only at 7 tablets so far today.  I still feel bloated, like I need to go to the bathroom.


----------



## msdevo

lol  I know what you mean. My great grand ma used to make us take homemade cold remedies. They worked but had a very ungodly taste.

So which goes to prove that the best things for us taste HORRIBLE!!!



Bri505 said:


> My mom used to be a health freak when I was younger so I'm used to taking not so great tasting stuff  lol. It's doesn't taste GOOD but after the first two or three times I just got used to it, it beat taking pills anyday which I _despise_.


----------



## yodie

msdevo said:


> lol I know what you mean. My great grand ma used to make us take homemade cold remedies. They worked but had a very ungodly taste.
> 
> *So which goes to prove that the best things for us taste HORRIBLE!!![/*quote]
> 
> These foods probably only taste horrible because we've become accustomed to eating so many processed foods.  My tablets smell like grass, but I'm gonna start lovin' me some grass.


----------



## gn1g

IndianAngel22 said:


> Wow so I definatly have to update you all on what happend today. So first of all I had the hugest BM ever! TMI I know but whatever. Anyone else noticed this? Second of all, this morning I had to eat breakfast and I forgot. There was a kitkat in my bag so I ate it. My body IMMEDIATELY rejected it and I was in SO much pain I had to leave my classroom. I overheated and passed out in our hallway. Upon waking up I got some cranberry juice and drank that, laid down some more, and then got one of those little lunchables with the crackers and turkey. My body took to that and the pain subsided. I don't know if this is an effect of the chlorella but it made me never want to eat candy another day in my life. It SUCKED!!!!
> 
> Also, when is the best time to take it. Night or day?


 
Everybody can't take it and your body might be rejecting it.  I don't think you should be fainting!


----------



## guyanesesista

IndianAngel22 said:


> Wow so I definatly have to update you all on what happend today. So first of all I had the hugest BM ever! TMI I know but whatever. Anyone else noticed this? Second of all, this morning I had to eat breakfast and I forgot. There was a kitkat in my bag so I ate it. My body IMMEDIATELY rejected it and I was in SO much pain I had to leave my classroom. I *overheated and passed out* in our hallway. Upon waking up I got some cranberry juice and drank that, laid down some more, and then got one of those little lunchables with the crackers and turkey. My body took to that and the pain subsided. I don't know if this is an effect of the chlorella but it made me never want to eat candy another day in my life. It SUCKED!!!!
> 
> Also, when is the best time to take it. Night or day?


 
Damn at the bolded. I was worried for a second there. Glad it wasn't more serious. Well I guess it can be concluded that the chlorella is working? Way to let you know that you're not supposed to be eating junk. How long have you been on chlorella?


----------



## Muse

gn1g said:


> Everybody can't take it and your body might be rejecting it.  I don't think you should be fainting!



Yes this is true. Detoxing shouldn't cause you to faint. Sometimes it's hard to tell if your body is detoxing to quickly or if it just can't handle the chlorella period. I hope everyone here who tries it can tolerate it. Maybe you should cut the dose a bit.


----------



## Muse

yodie said:


> Sounds like everyone is getting great results!!
> I'm only at 7 tablets so far today.  *I still feel bloated,* like I need to go to the bathroom.



That is how I feel except I don't feel like I have to go just really bloated. Someone gave a review of Source Naturals chlorella where they mentioned Sun chlorella made them really bloated and they moved to Source Naturals and they didn't experience the bloating at all. Are you taking Source Naturals?


----------



## yodie

Muse said:


> That is how I feel except I don't feel like I have to go just really bloated. Someone gave a review of Source Naturals chlorella where they mentioned Sun chlorella made them really bloated and they moved to Source Naturals and they didn't experience the bloating at all. Are you taking Source Naturals?


 
Yes, I'm taking Source Naturals tablets.  I'm at 2 mg's today.  Wondering if I should increase it or stay where I am.

I've also been taking iron supplements and aloe supplements to help me "go."  I'm backing off the iron today and allowing my body to adjust.  Maybe the chlorella will have that natural effect, but I think I may still need to supplement with iron.

I was able to go to the bathroom somewhat.  Nothing worth mentioning, but it's really dark (TMI).  I know that's the iron.


----------



## TdotGirl

IndianAngel22 said:


> Wow so I definatly have to update you all on what happend today. So first of all I had the hugest BM ever! TMI I know but whatever. Anyone else noticed this? Second of all, this morning I had to eat breakfast and I forgot. There was a kitkat in my bag so I ate it. My body IMMEDIATELY rejected it and I was in SO much pain I had to leave my classroom. I overheated and passed out in our hallway. Upon waking up I got some cranberry juice and drank that, laid down some more, and then got one of those little lunchables with the crackers and turkey. My body took to that and the pain subsided. I don't know if this is an effect of the chlorella but it made me never want to eat candy another day in my life. It SUCKED!!!!
> 
> Also, when is the best time to take it. Night or day?


 
What?!? That's crazy! I recently ate some chocolate and nothing of that sort happened to me.

I take my powder in the evening.


----------



## yodie

IndianAngel22, 

Your body might be in shock.  Might be too much too soon.  I think you should cut your dose in half immediately and see how your body responds.  Make sure you're drinking lots of water with this and let us know how you do.


----------



## msdevo

You and me both


yodie said:


> These foods probably only taste horrible because we've become accustomed to eating so many processed foods.  My tablets smell like grass, but I'm gonna start *lovin' me some grass*.


----------



## Essensual

Just checking in. I'm up to 7 capsules today with no adverse effects. 
I was just wondering:
is anyone else experiencing the "York Peppermint Patty cooling effect" immediately after taking there Chlorella. I KNOW I am NOT imagining this...


----------



## Supergirl

Hello 

I just wanted to announce my arrival on to this bandwagon.


----------



## Essensual

dollie said:


> thank you luckiestdestiny for starting this thread (and helping me to choose what to get) . I just got the source naturals 300 tablets that Im going to start off trying tommorow.


 
OT: The wigged puppy in your siggy is TOO CUTE!


----------



## msdevo

to the bandwagon



Supergirl said:


> Hello
> 
> I just wanted to announce my arrival on to this bandwagon.


----------



## Muse

Supergirl said:


> Hello
> 
> I just wanted to announce my arrival on to this bandwagon.




WELCOME!


----------



## Muse

yodie said:


> Yes, I'm taking Source Naturals tablets.  I'm at 2 mg's today.  *Wondering if I should increase it or stay where I am.
> *
> I've also been taking iron supplements and aloe supplements to help me "go."  I'm backing off the iron today and allowing my body to adjust.  Maybe the chlorella will have that natural effect, but I think I may still need to supplement with iron.
> 
> I was able to go to the bathroom somewhat.  Nothing worth mentioning, but it's really dark (TMI).  I know that's the iron.



Yeah me too. Most sites say to decrease then increase again slowly but I have actually read one site that said to increase to help your body push past the detoxing effect quickly. I think you'd just have to try go with what you feel comfortable with whether it's taking a bit more and seeing how you feel or a bit less.


----------



## yodie

Muse said:


> Yeah me too. Most sites say to decrease then increase again slowly but I have actually read one site that said to increase to help your body push past the detoxing effect quickly. I think you'd just have to try go with what you feel comfortable with whether it's taking a bit more and seeing how you feel or a bit less.


 
I felt more detox yesterday with taking only 1 mg.  Today I've taken 2 mg's and I just feel bloated.  I've also taken 4 mg's and experienced more detoxing through my skin.  Maybe I'll go back up to 4 mg's and push past it.  I want to push past it and prayerfully I'll have regular bm's like most people or you ladies that have experienced regularity with taking chlorella.  

I may just be on iron overload and that may be the cause of the bloated feeling.  Sheesh!! It's hard not taking my trusty aloe pills.  I rely on those things because I don't go on my own, which is why I need chlorella in my life.  (Not that you wanted to hear all of that. lol!!)


----------



## Lebiya

Are you ladies taking it on an empty  stomach or full?

I think that would cause the detoxing faster on a empty stomach


----------



## yodie

Lebiya said:


> Are you ladies taking it on an empty stomach or full?
> 
> I think that would cause the detoxing faster on a empty stomach


I always take it with food.


----------



## CurlyMoo

luckiestdestiny said:


> Oh NOW I see. They changed it. I just looked at the fine print and now it says $50 where before there wasn't a requirement. Oh well!


 
I guess they starting getting an increase in orders and decided to capitalize on it.


----------



## msdevo

I take mine with food.  


Lebiya said:


> Are you ladies taking it on an empty  stomach or full?
> 
> I think that would cause the detoxing faster on a empty stomach


----------



## Muse

yodie said:


> I felt more detox yesterday with taking only 1 mg.  Today I've taken 2 mg's and I just feel bloated.  I've also taken 4 mg's and experienced more detoxing through my skin.  Maybe I'll go back up to 4 mg's and push past it.  I want to push past it and prayerfully I'll have regular bm's like most people or you ladies that have experienced regularity with taking chlorella.
> 
> I may just be on iron overload and that may be the cause of the bloated feeling.  Sheesh!! It's hard not taking my trusty aloe pills.  I rely on those things because I don't go on my own, which is why I need chlorella in my life.  (Not that you wanted to hear all of that. lol!!)



Ok I see you were irregular before the chlorella, I thought it was causing you to become irregular. In that case it's probably better for you to take the aloe pills to help you go until the chlorella gets you on the regular "schedule". Chlorella binds to toxins so you don't want the waste with the extra toxins sitting in your intestines longer than it should, you want to get it out of you ASAP so maybe for now you should use the aloe.


----------



## Muse

Lebiya said:


> Are you ladies taking it on an empty  stomach or full?
> 
> I think that would cause the detoxing faster on a empty stomach



I take it 30 minutes before a meal because I read that was the best time.


----------



## yodie

Muse said:


> Ok I see you were irregular before the chlorella, I thought it was causing you to become irregular. In that case it's probably better for you to take the aloe pills to help you go until the chlorella gets you on the regular "schedule". Chlorella binds to toxins so you don't want the waste with the extra toxins sitting in your intestines longer than it should, you want to get it out of you ASAP so maybe for now you should use the aloe.


 
Thanks.  That's a good idea.  I am very, very irregular.  The aloe and the chlorella both worked together yesterday.


----------



## TdotGirl

Muse said:


> I take it 30 minutes before a meal because I read that was the best time.


 
I also do this too.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Whimsy said:


> oh and if you google vitacost coupon, you'll get a free shipping coupon code


 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I just made my order. 

Ok, I just checked and the coupon I would have used expired on 1/31/09.


----------



## Whimsy

CurlyMoo said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> I just made my order.


 
I was wrong, it was a 5% off coupon PC81ACR  is the code for future use. and if u go thru ebates you get 5% cash back.  

Don't   just save it for next time!!!


----------



## CurlyMoo

Muse said:


> I love going away for a bit and coming back to see this thread blow up even more!
> 
> Ok so I couldn't wait for my source naturals powder to get here so I went out and got some Sun chlorella pills to tide me over. I have a rheumatology appointment coming up later this month and I want to show at least the slightest progress so I can hopefully prove to my rheumy that conventional meds aren't the only thing that works. He is a non believer. Only thing I have experienced so far is bloating and restless sleeping-I am tossing and turning a lot now. No energy for me yet but I suspect my body has a lot of toxins to get rid of from my normal meds alone!
> 
> Ladies I also want to add: I use to get multi vitamin injections at my docs office because I was depleted in everything and she said that since I was so depleted taking regular vits just wasn't gonna cut it until my levels were back to normal. I needed it to go straight into the bloodstream so nothing was lost in the gut. Anyways I would go every week and because of something in the concoction I got a warm sensation in my body as she injected. The longer it took me to feel this warm sensation the more depleted my body was of vitamins and minerals. Eventually after about a month and a half (6 injections) I began to feel it right away because my levels were back to normal.
> 
> *I said all that to say if you don't experience the wonderful side effects right away it could be because it is taking the nutrients to where your body really needs it (internal organs, cells, etc.) and the hair and nails is one of the last things your body thinks about nourishing when something else is undernourished. The body is really good at prioritizing. If you don't see longer hair and nails right away and you don't have the best diet don't get discouraged give it time. It could be that your body is filling a need elsewhere and when that's done it will move right along and you will see the results. The good thing is that chlorella works FAST and even if you don't see it in a week you will see it soon if you are consistent. Those who see it quickly most likely already have a pretty healthy diet. Like LD has said she eats well and has already done a detox so she is reaping the benefits quickly because of her healthy choices before hand.* HTH


 
And this leads me to believe that you can't just take Chlorella as your only healthy source of food and run out and eat big macs.  Your entire diet and lifestyle has to be geared toward healthy eating and healthy living. Regular exercise, increase veggies, low caffine intake, low stress and continue the deep protein conditoners.


----------



## CurlyMoo

IndianAngel22 said:


> Wow so I definatly have to update you all on what happend today. So first of all I had the hugest BM ever! TMI I know but whatever. Anyone else noticed this? Second of all, this morning I had to eat breakfast and I forgot. There was a kitkat in my bag so I ate it. My body IMMEDIATELY rejected it and I was in SO much pain I had to leave my classroom. I overheated and passed out in our hallway. Upon waking up I got some cranberry juice and drank that, laid down some more, and then got one of those little lunchables with the crackers and turkey. My body took to that and the pain subsided. I don't know if this is an effect of the chlorella but it made me never want to eat candy another day in my life. It SUCKED!!!!
> 
> Also, when is the best time to take it. Night or day?


 
WOW, this is a major red flag!! 

I'm sorry this happened to you IndianAngel. It sounds like you were not only running on empty but on just sugar and you may have been dehydrated. Have you been drinking plenty of water or fluids in addition to swallowing liquids for the tablets? What did you eat the night before? How many meals a day have you been eating? Since you are going through a detox, a candy bar for breakfast will disrupt the entire system. Since your system is clearing out the junk there is no support for additional or new junk. Or you may have overloaded on sugar with that one candy bar, since you had an empty stomach.


----------



## CurlyMoo

TdotGirl said:


> What?!? That's crazy! I recently ate some chocolate and nothing of that sort happened to me.
> 
> I take my powder in the evening.


 
Did you take your chocolate on an empty stomach?


----------



## CurlyMoo

Lebiya said:


> Are you ladies taking it on an empty stomach or full?
> 
> I think that would cause the detoxing faster on a empty stomach


 
I'll be taking mine with food. But healthy foods and get my three meals a day. I am in no hurry to detox fast. I will take my time with this. I really don't want to regret this healthy living journey by overdoing it or getting sick.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Whimsy said:


> I was wrong, it was a 5% off coupon PC81ACR is the code for future use. and if u go thru ebates you get 5% cash back.
> 
> Don't  just save it for next time!!!


 

Ok, thank you. Maybe I can call them and try to use the coupon. I won't be charged till it's sent out tomorrow morning.

LOL, I just called to give the coupon code and they said it just expired.


----------



## TdotGirl

CurlyMoo said:


> Did you take your chocolate on an empty stomach?


 
I had chocolate nearly 1.5 hours after my meal.


----------



## CurlyMoo

TdotGirl said:


> I had chocolate nearly 1.5 hours after my meal.


 
I think you having had a meal prior to the high sugar intake helped.


----------



## IndianAngel22

CurlyMoo said:


> WOW, this is a major red flag!!
> 
> I'm sorry this happened to you IndianAngel. It sounds like you were not only running on empty but on just sugar and you may have been dehydrated. Have you been drinking plenty of water or fluids in addition to swallowing liquids for the tablets? What did you eat the night before? How many meals a day have you been eating? Since you are going through a detox, a candy bar for breakfast will disrupt the entire system. Since your system is clearing out the junk there is no support for additional or new junk. Or you may have overloaded on sugar with that one candy bar, since you had an empty stomach.



I take the powder. Honestly when I started it I was still eating pizza and stuff. I like Pizza! But that wasn't really bad I just felt the normal gurgling I should. I was MAJORLY gassy. But this morning when I ate the chocolate I had an empty stomach.


----------



## jerseygurl

Ok so now I'm also feverish in addition to the cough and sore throat. Oh boy, this had better pass.


----------



## yodie

Powder arrived in the mail today. Yay!!
Smells like something off a farm.


----------



## ttlayli

YAY!!!! My chlorella just arrived!!!!! 

I have the Earthrise brand from Vitacost...the tablets.

The directions say I need to take 6 pills per day, but from reading this thread I know that i need to start off slowly.

Should i take only pill a day this week and slowly increase each week??

Or should I start off with more???

Let me know!


----------



## mariofmagdal

jerseygurl said:


> Ok so now I'm also feverish in addition to the cough and sore throat. Oh boy, this had better pass.



I took tylenol to relieve the symptoms and have been able to function just fine. The symptoms pass quickly.

Someone asked about a Green Blends Powder, there is one from Earthrise. It can be found reasonably at www.luckyvitamin.com 

I take the Earthrise Greens Blends tablets along with 70mg of liquid Chlorophyll, and I am getting the same results with regard to detox. My symptoms have passed and I am not sure I need to up my dose. I feel satisfied where I am.


----------



## Whimsy

I took 1/2 a pill yesterday (500mgs) and didn't have any reaction whatsoever, not even gas or bellly gurgling or anything...so tonight I took a whole pill (1000mgs) and we'll see what happens.  I'll stick with one pill for a while and gauge my results.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

gn1g said:


> Everybody can't take it and your body might be rejecting it. I don't think you should be fainting!


 
I'm thinking it's more from not eating breakfast. But to be safe cut back a little if you keep having problems. I think if you're allergic the reactions are violent vomitting and stuff like that. I have noticed I don't want sugar anymore. I just don't desire it as much. I'll take two bites of something sweet and put it down. I think her body may not want sweets but the fainting is more from not eating. She said she ate lunchables and felt better. If she had a problem with the chlorella no amount of food would've made her feel better!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Muse said:


> Yes this is true. Detoxing shouldn't cause you to faint. Sometimes it's hard to tell if your body is detoxing to quickly or if it just can't handle the chlorella period. I hope everyone here who tries it can tolerate it. Maybe you should cut the dose a bit.


 Agreed w/ cutting it just to be safe.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Supergirl said:


> Hello
> 
> I just wanted to announce my arrival on to this bandwagon.


 Welcome!  What type of chlorella did you get, or are you going out and getting some?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Lebiya said:


> Are you ladies taking it on an empty stomach or full?
> 
> I think that would cause the detoxing faster on a empty stomach


 
Mine say you should take with food.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

CurlyMoo said:


> I guess they starting getting an increase in orders and decided to capitalize on it.


 
We should be getting a discount. They should be thanking us! Er at least keep the shipping free.


----------



## Tybi

ttlayli said:


> YAY!!!! My chlorella just arrived!!!!!
> 
> I have the Earthrise brand from Vitacost...the tablets.
> 
> The directions say I need to take 6 pills per day, but from reading this thread I know that i need to start off slowly.
> 
> Should i take only pill a day this week and slowly increase each week??
> 
> Or should I start off with more???
> 
> Let me know!



I take that brand too. I started off with all 6 right away and still have not experienced any detox symptoms at all, but I am a health food junkie and I think one of my protein shakes has this in it so I may be already used to it. Three pills a day at first might be a good idea first before increasing dosage just in case!


----------



## ttlayli

tigerlily21 said:


> I take that brand too. I started off with all 6 right away and still have not experienced any detox symptoms at all, but I am a health food junkie and I think one of my protein shakes has this in it so I may be already used to it. Three pills a day at first might be a good idea first before increasing dosage just in case!



Ohhhh see, I'm more of a junk food person.  I know, I know. I do take vitamins and drink a protein shake, but  i prob still wont be able to get away with the normal dose like you?? I'll start at 3 pills! Thanks a bunch!! Hopefully, my detox symptoms wont be too bad. I'm such a huge baby when I get sick.


----------



## Luxlii

I purchased the solaray brand today I will start out with two and up to three in a couple of days. I look forward to my 1-2 inches a month. Thanks for all the information I love this site!


----------



## Kimbosheart

I have been taking the Chlorella for a week now. Today I still have the sore throat and Im really fatigued. I took 7g again today. I started really slowly though because of the detox I went through yesterday but I stayed at 5 for a few hours and nothing happened so I am sticking with 7 until I get over all my detox symptoms. 

I got my source naturals powder in the mail today!!

Sorry so long but I had a thought. An earlier post mentioned that our bodies are prioritizing where the chlorella is needed the most and we all want to see the benefits in our hair and skin and nails. So I plan on taking at least 10g throughout the next few months so that there is plenty in my system to go where its needed and where I want it to go.


----------



## Tybi

ttlayli said:


> Ohhhh see, I'm more of a junk food person.  I know, I know. I do take vitamins and drink a protein shake, but  i prob still wont be able to get away with the normal dose like you?? I'll start at 3 pills! Thanks a bunch!! Hopefully, my detox symptoms wont be too bad. I'm such a huge baby when I get sick.


No problem. Hopefully if you do experience any symptoms they wont be too bad. I detoxed a little last summer when I started MSM. Slight sore throat, a few pimples, stuffy nose. But it certainly was not as bad as I expected so you should be alright!  Stomach issues though, now thats what I am concerned about....


----------



## Tybi

Kimbosheart said:


> Sorry so long but I had a thought. An earlier post mentioned that our bodies are prioritizing where the chlorella is needed the most and we all want to see the benefits in our hair and skin and nails. So I plan on taking at least 10g throughout the next few months so that there is plenty in my system to go where its needed and where I want it to go.



Thats a good idea, and I think that was suggested in one of the reports that luckiestdestiny posted earlier, taking a high dosage for the first few weeks or months, and then lowering it to maintain later after you have built up reserves in your body. I am going to push for 6 grams in a few days and see how that goes


----------



## IndianAngel22

So should I start off with the full 3g then? I have the source naturals powder I only took half a teaspoon which would only be 1.5 g????


----------



## Amerie123

Can you guys please come back and post your progress for the potential bandgwagon jumpers (like myself)... LOL.. J/K; but please come back and post progress. TIA


----------



## kandake

I just wanted to note that its important for people to start out with a lower dosage.  Sometimes even lower than the recommended maintenance dosage of 2grams/3grams.  

Everybody is different and you have no idea how your body will react to chlorella.  If you have a sensitive stomach or if you haven't been eating a healthy diet you may make yourself sick starting out with higher dosages.

I just don't want people thinking its okay to start out taking a lot of this stuff off the bat.  You want to ease your way through the "healing crisis"/detox.

Healing Crisis Symptoms:

        Increased joint or muscle pain
        Diarrhea
        Extreme fatigue and/or its opposite, restlessness
        Cramps
        Headache (believed to be caused by buildup of toxins in the blood)
        Aches, Pains
        Arthritic flair up
        Insomnia
        Nausea
        Sinus congestion
        Fever (usually low grade) and/or chills
        Frequent urination and/or urinary tract discharges
        Drop in blood pressure
        Skin eruptions, including: boils, hives, and rashes.
        Cold or flu-like symptoms
        Strong emotions: anger, despair, sadness, fear, etc.
        Suppressed memories arise
        Anxiety
        Mood swings
        New phobias develop


----------



## CurlyMoo

Kimbosheart said:


> I have been taking the Chlorella for a week now. Today I still have the sore throat and Im really fatigued. I took 7g again today. I started really slowly though because of the detox I went through yesterday but I stayed at 5 for a few hours and nothing happened so I am sticking with 7 until I get over all my detox symptoms.
> 
> I got my source naturals powder in the mail today!!
> 
> Sorry so long but I had a thought. An earlier post mentioned that our bodies are prioritizing where the chlorella is needed the most and we all want to see the benefits in our hair and skin and nails. So I plan on taking at least 10g throughout the next few months so that there is plenty in my system to go where its needed and where I want it to go.


 
I have a question, do you have any health issues like low sugar, diabetes, cold, flu, Thyroid issue, etc.? Maybe a prior health issue could be contributing to the fatigue and sore throat. If so you may need a little time for it to pass. Chlorella may be trying to deal with that first or you may need to take something else in addtion to Chlorella if Chlorella is not able to supply it.


----------



## CurlyMoo

**kandi** said:


> I just wanted to note that its important for people to start out with a lower dosage. Sometimes even lower than the recommended maintenance dosage of 2grams/3grams.
> 
> Everybody is different and you have know idea how your body will react to chlorella. If you have a sensitive stomach or if you haven't been eating a healthy diet you may make yourself sick starting out with higher dosages.
> 
> I just don't want people thinking its okay to start out taking a lot of this stuff off the bat. You want to ease your way through the "healing crisis"/detox.
> 
> Healing Crisis Symptoms:
> 
> Increased joint or muscle pain
> Diarrhea
> Extreme fatigue and/or its opposite, restlessness
> Cramps
> Headache (believed to be caused by buildup of toxins in the blood)
> Aches, Pains
> Arthritic flair up
> Insomnia
> Nausea
> Sinus congestion
> Fever (usually low grade) and/or chills
> Frequent urination and/or urinary tract discharges
> Drop in blood pressure
> Skin eruptions, including: boils, hives, and rashes.
> Cold or flu-like symptoms
> Strong emotions: anger, despair, sadness, fear, etc.
> Suppressed memories arise
> Anxiety
> Mood swings
> New phobias develop


 
My dosage is 1 teaspoon, I will start with 1/2 teaspoon for 7-14 days. I think my system should get used to that before I increase. I hate being sick so I won't push my body to except something it's never had.  My hair is growing but if my scalp explodes because I overdosed and grew ten inches in 2 days that would defeat the purpose.


----------



## MsElise

Is anyone experiencing bloating, constipation and gas?  I'm trying not to be gross but I can't go, my stomach looks like I'm 3 months preggers and I'm full of gas. I'm talk serious peel the paint off the wall nerve gas. erplexed I'm taking 6 500mg tablets per day and 3 500mg tablets of spirulina.

I also take the following
GNC Hair Nails Skin
Alpha Lipoic Acid
vitamin e
MSM (wondering is sulphur is causing the gas)
Saw Palmetto
Fenugreek
Borage, Fish, Flaxseed combo

I drink water and juice all day.

I take the greens in the morning and the rest after lunch and dinner. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## MsElise

luckiestdestiny said:


> *TAKE IT BACK. USE YOUR RECIEPT!  CHECK earlier in the thread where babydollhair says that chinese* *chlorella is not good*. I have also read many articles that say that the way they harvest it is insufficient.
> 
> No one buy Chinese Chlorella.
> 
> You want yaeyama or sun chorella.  Yaeyama is Japanese, and sun chorella is good too!!!!!
> 
> Maybe that's another reason people could have digestive problems.




OMG this must be why I have this god awful gas!!! Thanks so much I'm taking these back!


----------



## Kimbosheart

CurlyMoo said:


> I have a question, do you have any health issues like low sugar, diabetes, cold, flu, Thyroid issue, etc.? Maybe a prior health issue could be contributing to the fatigue and sore throat. If so you may need a little time for it to pass. Chlorella may be trying to deal with that first or you may need to take something else in addtion to Chlorella if Chlorella is not able to supply it.



Thanks for the concern, I don't have any of the above mentioned health problems. My diet is about 60% healthy. The unhealthy 40% comes from the fact that I drink coffee and I eat irregularly. I know that these symptoms have been coming and going the week I have been on Chlorella so Im confident it will pass. Plus this is not nearly as bad as the detox symptoms I experienced when I did the master cleanse back in August of 2008. Some of them are similar but that was torture.


----------



## yodie

MsElise said:


> Is anyone experiencing bloating, constipation and gas? I'm trying not to be gross but I can't go, my stomach looks like I'm 3 months preggers and I'm full of gas. I'm talk serious peel the paint off the wall nerve gas. erplexed I'm taking 6 500mg tablets per day and 3 500mg tablets of spirulina.
> 
> I also take the following
> GNC Hair Nails Skin
> Alpha Lipoic Acid
> vitamin e
> MSM (wondering is sulphur is causing the gas)
> Saw Palmetto
> Fenugreek
> Borage, Fish, Flaxseed combo
> 
> I drink water and juice all day.
> 
> I take the greens in the morning and the rest after lunch and dinner. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.


 
I experienced bloating and gas.  I'm still not having regular bm's.  I've always had that problem though. What kind of chlorella are you taking? 

Sounds like you're taking alot of supplements right now.  Might be a good idea to ease off of the others while introducing chlorella to your system.  I'm sure the other ladies will chime in as well.


----------



## Kimbosheart

amazing said:


> Can you guys please come back and post your progress for the potential bandgwagon jumpers (like myself)... LOL.. J/K; but please come back and post progress. TIA



Progress? Most of us haven't been taking the Chlorella for long enough to have "measureable" results BUT if you keep reading we are all saying how much we love it and how we are staying on it. 

I noticed my nails first and then my skin. In fact my skin has improved so much or is so NEW my MAC compact is too dark for me. So Im gonna have to go tan because of the economy and being on a students budget and all. J/K


----------



## TdotGirl

yodie said:


> I experienced bloating and gas.  I'm still not having regular bm's.  I've always had that problem though. What kind of chlorella are you taking?
> 
> Sounds like you're taking *alot* of supplements right now.  Might be a good idea to ease off of the others while introducing chlorella to your system.  I'm sure the other ladies will chime in as well.



 @ bold. 

I think that's alot of supplements Ms Elise. I don't think you need that much. Maybe take a couple. I only take Centrum and Chlorella powder. I just try to keep it simple so my heads not  LOL!

Anyone else want to chime in?


----------



## spinspinshuga

You all are killing me! :grumbles, puts away credit card:
I ordered mine yesterday from Amazon; I got the Source Naturals variety, in powdered form. I went under gift-wrapping options and sent myself the following note: "I HOPE THIS MAKES YOUR HAIR GROW. STOP BUYING HAIR PRODUCTS," just as a reminder to myself .
I can't wait to see if this works for me! My hair grows slowly and I have virtually no nails, so I'm excited.


----------



## danigurl18

I been on the constipated side too... :/


----------



## luckiestdestiny

MsElise said:


> Is anyone experiencing bloating, constipation and gas? I'm trying not to be gross but I can't go, my stomach looks like I'm 3 months preggers and I'm full of gas. I'm talk serious peel the paint off the wall nerve gas. erplexed I'm taking 6 500mg tablets per day and 3 500mg tablets of spirulina.
> 
> I also take the following
> GNC Hair Nails Skin
> Alpha Lipoic Acid
> vitamin e
> MSM (wondering is sulphur is causing the gas)
> Saw Palmetto
> Fenugreek
> Borage, Fish, Flaxseed combo
> 
> I drink water and juice all day.
> 
> I take the greens in the morning and the rest after lunch and dinner. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.


 

You need to back off. cut it in half until the symptoms subside. Reread the articles. Constipation means you're detoxing too fast, just like diarrhea even though they're opposite sides.  So just half your mixture until you're regular, and then wait a week before increasing SLOWLY as you're really sensitive it seems. I can't speak for the spirulina as it could be doing stuff too and most of my research has been on chlorella.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

ttlayli said:


> YAY!!!! My chlorella just arrived!!!!!
> 
> I have the Earthrise brand from Vitacost...the tablets.
> 
> The directions say I need to take 6 pills per day, but from reading this thread I know that i need to start off slowly.
> 
> Should i take only pill a day this week and slowly increase each week??
> 
> Or should I start off with more???
> 
> Let me know!


Every one's different. You need to decide depending on your lifestyle. Reread some of the articles to help you with your decision (articles in this thread).


----------



## luckiestdestiny

tigerlily21 said:


> I take that brand too. I started off with all 6 right away and still have not experienced any detox symptoms at all, but I am a health food junkie and I think one of my protein shakes has this in it so I may be already used to it. Three pills a day at first might be a good idea first before increasing dosage just in case!


 Yeah I think the health foodies will have less of a problem but it's good to start low if your diet is less than stellar and then go up from  there. Chlorella is not only providing the body with nutrients, but stripping out all the chemicals, and pollutants that are trapped, in addition to residual bad food accumulation of toxins. So you've got to go slow. You'll get high numbers eventually but everyone should see how sensitive they are at first and then increase from there instead of getting sick in the beginning!  I had more than planned to stay at 2-3 but I adjusted so well that I was able to go to 6, and now 7 without any problems. But again, my diet and prior detox made it easy to do so.  So if we're all patient, we'll get there.  That diet and prior detox took time for me too, and so everyone needs to take the time their body needs.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Kimbosheart said:


> I have been taking the Chlorella for a week now. Today I still have the sore throat and Im really fatigued. I took 7g again today. I started really slowly though because of the detox I went through yesterday but I stayed at 5 for a few hours and nothing happened so I am sticking with 7 until I get over all my detox symptoms.
> 
> I got my source naturals powder in the mail today!!
> 
> Sorry so long but I had a thought. An earlier post mentioned that our bodies are prioritizing where the chlorella is needed the most and we all want to see the benefits in our hair and skin and nails. So I plan on taking at least 10g throughout the next few months so that there is plenty in my system to go where its needed and where I want it to go.


 
I think you're taking 10 is fine in the long run, but as you're detoxing wait to increase until the sore throat and fatigue is gone before upping it.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

tigerlily21 said:


> Thats a good idea, and I think that was suggested in one of the reports that luckiestdestiny posted earlier, taking a high dosage for the first few weeks or months, and then lowering it to maintain later after you have built up reserves in your body. I am going to push for 6 grams in a few days and see how that goes


Yes but it also says to work up to the high dosage, and then to stay then lower to maintain. So if you're having probs, by all means, this isn't a race! We're all going to have ridiculously gorgeous hair so let's get it right the first time by going at our own pace.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

tigerlily21 said:


> Thats a good idea, and I think that was suggested in one of the reports that luckiestdestiny posted earlier, taking a high dosage for the first few weeks or months, and then lowering it to maintain later after you have built up reserves in your body. I am going to push for 6 grams in a few days and see how that goes


 Take your time. I pushed to 6 but it was like 9 -10 days later (maybe I should start keeping track).  Push up a gram or so every couple days or so as you are a all natural foodie and see if you need to slow down, or not, from there.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

amazing said:


> Can you guys please come back and post your progress for the potential bandgwagon jumpers (like myself)... LOL.. J/K; but please come back and post progress. TIA


 
I'm sure everyone will.  We just didn't want to do a formal challenge, but that doesn't mean I'm not going to post details.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

MsElise said:


> Is anyone experiencing bloating, constipation and gas? I'm trying not to be gross but I can't go, my stomach looks like I'm 3 months preggers and I'm full of gas. I'm talk serious peel the paint off the wall nerve gas. erplexed I'm taking 6 500mg tablets per day and 3 500mg tablets of spirulina.
> 
> I also take the following
> GNC Hair Nails Skin
> Alpha Lipoic Acid
> vitamin e
> MSM (wondering is sulphur is causing the gas)
> Saw Palmetto
> Fenugreek
> Borage, Fish, Flaxseed combo
> 
> I drink water and juice all day.
> 
> I take the greens in the morning and the rest after lunch and dinner. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.


 It's up to you if you keep taking the Hair nail and skin but if you read earlier, chlorella has got lots of vitamins in it , there may be a few vitamins you can check off your list if you go back and review all the articles You can decide for yourself from there.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

danigurl18 said:


> I been on the constipated side too... :/


 cut your dose. If your constipated or diarrhea cut your does. The other symptoms unless they're too much you can ride out. Most articles point to only these things when talking of lowering dose. however if you're having MAJOR detox symptoms of any other kind, you should cut back. Half it if you have to. Wait it out until you stabilize. Then wait another week and keep taking that amount then SLOWLY increase from there.  I had my mom half hers in the beginning and then move up from there.  We will all get there sooner or later.


----------



## Tybi

luckiestdestiny said:


> Take your time. I pushed to 6 but it was like 9 -10 days later (maybe I should start keeping track).  Push up a gram or so every couple days or so as you are a all natural foodie and see if you need to slow down, or not, from there.



Definitely. Thats why I suggested to the other poster to start with half a dose and not jump into the full dosage. 
I juice veggies, drink green smoothies, and take protein shakes with chlorella and spirulina everyday so I knew I could handle a full dose, and so far so good! I will gradually increase over the next few days. Ive been on a health kick for over 10 years so I know that results don't happen over night. 

One of the articels you posted did say something about 10g to fight disease and then 5g from then on to maintain which was what I was refering to. Of course jumping up and taking 10g right away would be possibly lead to a catastrophic disaster!!


----------



## danigurl18

Thanks luckiestdestiny!! I been taking 5 so I'm going to cut back to 2.. that also explains this major headache I been having...


----------



## luckiestdestiny

tigerlily21 said:


> Definitely. Thats why I suggested to the other poster to start with half a dose and not jump into the full dosage.
> I juice veggies, drink green smoothies, and take protein shakes with chlorella and spirulina everyday so I knew I could handle a full dose, and so far so good! I will gradually increase over the next few days. Ive been on a health kick for over 10 years so I know that results don't happen over night.
> 
> One of the articels you posted did say something about 10g to fight disease and then 5g from then on to maintain which was what I was refering to. Of course jumping up and taking 10g right away would be possibly lead to a catastrophic disaster!!


 
Exactly the article said up and that you should gradually increase (right at the beginning) and that jumping to 10 like you say is just crazy. I just don't want people starting off at 6 or 10 or whatever because that's just insane!  In your case, with your history of healthy living, you're going to be able to increase faster than most probably, but everyone should keep in mind their limits. Agreed.


----------



## Kimbosheart

luckiestdestiny said:


> Yes but it also says to work up to the high dosage, and then to stay then lower to maintain. So if you're having probs, by all means, this isn't a race! We're all going to have ridiculously gorgeous hair so let's get it right the first time by going at our own pace.



definitely not a race, I am staying at 7 now until the sore throat is fully gone and the fatigue. All my other detox symptoms are right on track and Im only staying at 7 because a lower dosage than that doesn't do anything and I have no symptoms that Im detoxing too fast. And Im very mindful now to make sure I drink more water than usual during this time to help the chlorella do its job.


----------



## Lucky's Mom

I need to See Jade21's hair.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

samanthajones67 said:


> I need to See Jade21's hair.


 Too bad she's not around anymore but there's a thread from years ago, that says her hair is butt length. Another person who's been on chorella for a while is babydollhair. If you read this thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=13244&highlight=jade21  there's a link to Jade's journal but it's no longer in existence. If you read down, though everyone talks about how gorgeous Jade's butt length hair is and the thread is from 2003, so you can get an idea of how long her hair was.  The thread was entitled Jade hair goddess and so I think she was one of the hair idols back then.


Here's some of the comments from the thread No one had negative things to say and most commented on the length of her hair:
Nonie  
Severus Snape Forever   Join Date: Jul 2003
Location: Hogwarts
Posts: 5,940 
Thanks: 343
Thanked 1,042 Times in 553 Posts  

 Re: Jade21- The hair Goddess 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yep, Jade21 is very knowledgeable on hair. *Her butt-length (and I understand, very healthy) hair alone speaks volumes. * 


09-25-2003, 02:44 PM  
 JenJen2721  
Thank you, Jesus!   Join Date: Jan 2003
Location: St. Louis, MO, USA
Posts: 5,645 
Thanks: 0
Thanked 1 Time in 1 Post  

 Re: Jade21- The hair Goddess 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yes, Jade21 is an awesome resource when it comes to natural hair care and nutrition. I enjoy reading her diary and refer to it when I'm looking to try a new natural oil. She's given me lots of recommendations for my hair and helped me out tremendously when I was confused about my vitamin regimen. She is the hair goddess! 

-31-2005, 11:28 PM  
 lovechic  
BlackAmerican HairGrower   Join Date: Apr 2004
Posts: 2,265 
Thanks: 0
Thanked 5 Times in 4 Posts  

 Re: Jade21- The hair Goddess 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by Cinnabuns 
Wow Jade21, your hair page is very informative. 
*adding to favorites* 
*She knows her stuff! Now we can see why she has butt length hair*


----------



## luckiestdestiny

samanthajones67 said:


> I need to See Jade21's hair.


 Maybe someone here still has pics for inspiration. I hope so!


----------



## ttlayli

I just took my first pill.

I have Earthrise Brand.

I don't know if i'm tripping or what, but maybe twenty minutes after taking it, I noticed I became a little sleepy and now my throat feels a little sore. erplexed

I knew I would detox, but I didn't think so soon.

I felt FINE before I took the pill. Trust me.

Soooo, should I up the dose now??


----------



## luckiestdestiny

ttlayli said:


> I just took my first pill.
> 
> I have Earthrise Brand.
> 
> I don't know if i'm tripping or what, but maybe twenty minutes after taking it, I noticed I became a little sleepy and now my throat feels a little sore. erplexed
> 
> I knew I would detox, but I didn't think so soon.
> 
> I felt FINE before I took the pill. Trust me.
> 
> Soooo, should I up the dose now??


 
Did you take it with food? some are taking it before a meal, but on my bottle it says with food.  Make sure you have food with it.  How many g's is in one pill?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

I was going  to wait for your response but you should do whatever makes you comfortable. If you only want to start with one, then start with one. I think  earthrise is at .5 a pill or 500 mg, so you are taking 1/2 a gram. If that makes you comfortable stay there until you feel that you're ready to increase it.  If you believe you're very sensitive it would be smart to stay there. Otherwise If I were in your position I'd take one more to get at least 1 gr. You'll probably still detox, but it won't be hugely different unless you're really sensitive. I'd start w/ 2 pills and then go to 1 if it's too much, or up it if you can tolerate it from there.


----------



## Mis007

_Received my Yaeyama  100% pure Chlorella (powder form) today, dosage is 1/2 tsp (2g). I will write a review in a fornights time, not really sure of a time scale to see benefits if I do expereince anything sooner I will add...._


----------



## jerseygurl

Good morning ladies, the fever is gone (thank God). I'm still coughing and my throat is still sore and this is from taking only 3 tablets as opposed to 6 tabs. So I will echo what other ladies have been saying which is start small since you don't know how your body will react to chlorella.

I will definetly keep updating.


----------



## Muse

I just thought it was funny that since this thread I don't even venture out onto the rest of the board. I have no idea what's going on out there I just keep this thread up and refresh it. I guess it's because I pretty much have my staple products and healthy hair practices now and I feel that chlorella is the missing piece I need to have long healthy hair. I want my regimen to be very simple and with chlorella I think I can have that. For example, as a natural I don't feel i will need to do protein treatments anymore because I will be getting SO MUCH protein from chlorella and spirulina that that should make my hair as strong as rope! I am in the protein challenge but I think I will drop out after I see results from the chlorella.


----------



## yodie

Muse said:


> I just thought it was funny that since this thread *I don't even venture out onto the rest of the board. I have no idea what's going on out there* I just keep this thread up and refresh it. I guess it's because I pretty much have my staple products and healthy hair practices now and I feel that chlorella is the missing piece I need to have long healthy hair. I want my regimen to be very simple and with chlorella I think I can have that. For example, as a natural I don't feel i will need to do protein treatments anymore because I will be getting SO MUCH protein from chlorella and spirulina that that should make my hair as strong as rope! I am in the protein challenge but I think I will drop out after I see results from the chlorella.


 

So, it's not just me, huh? I rarely look at anything else on the hair board.  What I like about this thread (hopefully all lurkers will take note) is that we're not jumping on a bandwagon to get long hair.  Chlorella is for overall health.  If we achieve long hair in the process, then great.


----------



## Muse

yodie said:


> So, it's not just me, huh? I rarely look at anything else on the hair board.  What I like about this thread (hopefully all lurkers will take note) is that *we're not jumping on a bandwagon to get long hair.  Chlorella is for overall health.  If we achieve long hair in the process, then great.*



EXACTLY!


----------



## MsElise

Well I called Vitamin World and they said I can return them.  I decided I'm going to stick with what has been already working for me and try this again later down the line. 

I know it seems like I take of supplements but the main supplement I take for hair is the GNC and the rest I take to help with the issues I have with my immune system, fatigue and the aches I experience because I have lupus.  This reggie works so much better for me than the meds I was on. I haven't had a flare in months! Plus my meds made my hair fall out - around this time last year I was bald in the front and entire nape area. Luckily the rest was long enough to cover it.

I read that chlorella helps with lupus so I thought it would be worth it to try it out.  I'm gonna research brands and find the best one for me.

Thanks again everyone for your advice.  I love LHCF!


----------



## soonergirl

Muse said:


> I just thought it was funny that since this thread I don't even venture out onto the rest of the board. I have no idea what's going on out there I just keep this thread up and refresh it. I guess it's because I pretty much have my staple products and healthy hair practices now and I feel that chlorella is the missing piece I need to have long healthy hair. I want my regimen to be very simple and with chlorella I think I can have that. For example, as a natural I don't feel i will need to do protein treatments anymore because I will be getting SO MUCH protein from chlorella and spirulina that that should make my hair as strong as rope! I am in the protein challenge but I think I will drop out after I see results from the chlorella.


 

Neither do I!! This is my favorite thread, I read it several times a day!!


----------



## Kimbosheart

Yodie, I think you were asking about the eggshake. I put the powder in there this morning and it made it the prettiest dark green color. I didn't taste the chlorella outright but I noticed a "fishy" aftertaste that was pretty subtle, so it wasnt that bad.

My throat ache is almost gone, I barely notice it, I think mainly because the swelling has gone down so it doesnt hurt when I move my neck. But my energy is way better. Im bouncing off the walls and I have only had about 3g of the chlorella.


----------



## onelove08

Hi everyone! just checking in. i put put 1/2 tsp of wheat grass, 1 tsp of spirulina in my shake this morning. I also took 3 grams of chlorella( 10 pills, source naturals). feeling good. no detox symptoms. my diet is 50% good. lol! anyone notice their eyelashes getting longer?


----------



## msdevo

Hey, what kind of smoothie can I put the chlorella in?  Are they available at GNC?  I am currently using apple sauce but I would rather have something that I can just drink.


----------



## truequeen06

Okay everyone, I started taking chlorella and I'm still trying to get through all 74 pages  so I'm sorry if someone else has brought this up, but did anyone's throat start hurting when they took this?


----------



## onelove08

Does your throat feel like you are going to be sick? if so, your body may be trying to detox. how much are you taking? you may want to cut back. oh and also make sure you are drinking enough water.I am drinking the egg shake with almond milk so that is what i add my green powders to. i like taking everything at once.


----------



## truequeen06

^^ Yea, it feels like I'm about to get a cold.  I'm taking 1000mg (1g).  I probably should have finished reading the thread before starting but I got really excited.  I know my body needs to detox.  The college diet has taken it's toll on my body.


----------



## mariofmagdal

truequeen06 said:


> Okay everyone, I started taking chlorella and I'm still trying to get through all 74 pages  so I'm sorry if someone else has brought this up, but did anyone's throat start hurting when they took this?




Yes, but it will pass quickly. This is day 5 for me and I have noticed longer nails. I generally keep them cut close because of my job, and I recently trimmed them, but its time to do them again. I also have increased energy, that is a major plus for me!

I am at a low dose 1000mg of chlorella in a greens blend (Earthrise) plus I take liquid (World Organic) Chlorophyll 50mg per day. So far so good.


----------



## Prose Princess

So is the Super Chlorella from Vitamin Shoppe any good? It doesn't say how much CGF is in it, but I want it because it has 1g chlorella per pill. I hate popping lots of pills. If not, what other brands would you ladies recommend? I just decided to try this today and will be heading out to Whole Foods and Vitamin Shoppe today so please help me out! TIA!

Also is it necessary to take spirulina with the chlorella to get the full benefits?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

jerseygurl said:


> Good morning ladies, the fever is gone (thank God). I'm still coughing and my throat is still sore and this is from taking only 3 tablets as opposed to 6 tabs. So I will echo what other ladies have been saying which is start small since you don't know how your body will react to chlorella.
> 
> I will definetly keep updating.


 
Glad the fever is gone.  Good to know everything is getting better just as it's supposed to do.


----------



## Encore

i Just ordered mine..

wait... I had that feeling in the back of my throat 3 days ago and here I am now STILL recovering from the cold/ mini-flu episode

I DO NOTTTT want that to happen again because of these supplements, I have to go to class!

are they gonna make me sick?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> So, it's not just me, huh? I rarely look at anything else on the hair board. What I like about this thread (hopefully all lurkers will take note) is that we're not jumping on a bandwagon to get long hair. Chlorella is for overall health. If we achieve long hair in the process, then great.


 
I'm so glad you said this.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Kimbosheart said:


> Yodie, I think you were asking about the eggshake. I put the powder in there this morning and it made it the prettiest dark green color. I didn't taste the chlorella outright but I noticed a "fishy" aftertaste that was pretty subtle, so it wasnt that bad.
> 
> My throat ache is almost gone, I barely notice it, I think mainly because the swelling has gone down so it doesnt hurt when I move my neck. But my energy is way better. Im bouncing off the walls and I have only had about 3g of the chlorella.


 
I am so happy that everything is turning around. You're getting through the detox and now enjoying one of the benefits of chlorella (energy).


----------



## luckiestdestiny

onelove08 said:


> Hi everyone! just checking in. i put put 1/2 tsp of wheat grass, 1 tsp of spirulina in my shake this morning. I also took 3 grams of chlorella( 10 pills, source naturals). feeling good. no detox symptoms. my diet is 50% good. lol! anyone notice their eyelashes getting longer?


 I was looking at mine in the mirror today, but I don't have proof. You know like babydollhair had said she noticed because her eyelashes were touching her glasses after taking chlorella. Well I don't wear glasses so I can't judge from that. But it does seem like they're longer!


----------



## mariofmagdal

Prose Princess said:


> So is the Super Chlorella from Vitamin Shoppe any good? It doesn't say how much CGF is in it, but I want it because it has 1g chlorella per pill. I hate popping lots of pills. If not, what other brands would you ladies recommend? I just decided to try this today and will be heading out to Whole Foods and Vitamin Shoppe today so please help me out! TIA!
> 
> Also is it necessary to take spirulina with the chlorella to get the full benefits?



I take smaller doses in a greens blend by Earthrise because I want the full benefits of greens being added to my overall diet. I am not seeking hair growth, thankfully my hair is doing fine. I am seeking continued overall health benefits. It would not hurt to add the additional greens, I would take it slow if detox concerns you. HTH.


----------



## yodie

I experienced the fishy taste this morning. I thought it was yuck. Reminded me of of dirt and farm animals. I may go back to pills after this, unless I get used to the taste. 

Are we overloading on protein with the egg and chlorella?


Kimbosheart said:


> Yodie, I think you were asking about the eggshake. I put the powder in there this morning and it made it the prettiest dark green color. I didn't taste the chlorella outright but I noticed a "fishy" aftertaste that was pretty subtle, so it wasnt that bad.
> 
> My throat ache is almost gone, I barely notice it, I think mainly because the swelling has gone down so it doesnt hurt when I move my neck. But my energy is way better. Im bouncing off the walls and I have only had about 3g of the chlorella.


----------



## deola

Great thread luckiestdestiny! 
I ordered the Source Naturals powder chlorella from Amazon last Saturday and will be getting it in 3 days time- I'm so excited about starting on this I can't wait. 
I usually don't like to jump on bandwagons but this is one ride I'm not going to miss out on!
I eat healthily so this hopefully will be the icing on the cake in my healthy lifestyle journey.
Cheers!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Prose Princess said:


> So is the Super Chlorella from Vitamin Shoppe any good? It doesn't say how much CGF is in it, but I want it because it has 1g chlorella per pill. I hate popping lots of pills. If not, what other brands would you ladies recommend? I just decided to try this today and will be heading out to Whole Foods and Vitamin Shoppe today so please help me out! TIA!
> 
> Also is it necessary to take spirulina with the chlorella to get the full benefits?


 
I can't speak for everyone else, but for me I'd say you want one that tells you the CGF.  Look online and see if it has it in there. If not, it's not something I'd buy on purpose. If you already bought it and wanted to finish it up thats one thing, but just starting out get the right stuff. If you have a wholefoods they have source naturals, and also you can check to see if vitamin shoppe has any other brands that list their cgf on their. Look for yaeyama or sun chlorella. You can also purchase it online HTH!


----------



## Sweet Charm

oK so far I have been taking 5 pills of source naturals which is 1 gram and then the next day I took 6 pills which is probably like 1. something grams and I dont feel any different, except a slight headache.  Should I up the dosage or should I just keep taking the 6 pills? Thank you!


----------



## Lucky's Mom

luckiestdestiny said:


> Maybe someone here still has pics for inspiration. I hope so!


 

Thanks hunny Bun.

I am excited about this supplement. I will do some more research.


----------



## Odd One

woahhh i not usually the type to join bandwagons.. but after seeing how much this thread grew and reading how healthy it sounds.. hmm i could use some

so IFlook i was to start taking chlorella do you guys think this one would be good.

http://en.lenaturiste.com/pages/file.asp?xs=AEC0929E7B014BEA961777DDD50E183D&PID=99&CID=&CPID=811

tia


----------



## onelove08

I drink the egg shake but, only the yolk. not the egg white.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

dollie said:


> oK so far I have been taking 5 pills of source naturals which is 1 gram and then the next day I took 6 pills which is probably like 1. something grams and I dont feel any different, except a slight headache. Should I up the dosage or should I just keep taking the 6 pills? Thank you!


 
I think if you have the same one I have that 5 is 1 so 10 is 2. If you're feeling good about it, up it to 8-10.  Otherwise stay in your comfort zone.  10 would be 2 gms.  If you're not hyper sensitive (which you know now from taking 5, I think you can do that much at least) Babydollhair was at 3 and enjoyed great benefits from the chlorella. You can work up to that eventually in a week or so if you are still aren't having symptoms.


----------



## Kimbosheart

yodie said:


> I experienced the fidhy taste this morning. I thought it was yuck. Reminded me of of dirt and farm animals. I may go back to pills after this, unless I get used to the taste.
> 
> Are we overloading on protein with the egg and chlorella?



I dont think so, In the egg shake forum a lot of those ladies are adding protein powders to their egg shakes to up the protein they are getting. I think this is because of some thread on here where ladies were getting 2" of growth a month because of high protein/ low carb diets. I was too for about 2 weeks but I didnt like the side effects of the powders so now I am just going to stick to the chlorella and the shake. HTH


----------



## Muse

Kitten45 said:


> woahhh i not usually the type to join bandwagons.. but after seeing how much this thread grew and reading how healthy it sounds.. hmm i could use some
> 
> so IFlook i was to start taking chlorella do you guys think this one would be good.
> 
> http://en.lenaturiste.com/pages/file.asp?xs=AEC0929E7B014BEA961777DDD50E183D&PID=99&CID=&CPID=811
> 
> tia



I have read this whole thread and I don't think anyone is using that brand in here. Most are using Source Naturals with great results, other good ones are Earthrise and Sun chlorella (I am currently taking). I would try to get Source Naturals since many of the members here have tried it with good results but any other brand you try other than the above mentioned would be at your own risk as far as quality and effectiveness.


----------



## Jaxhair

I'm so glad this thread is in existence. I've on and off been taking different brands of greenfood supplements for 2-3 years and I really wanted to find something I can easily source and take in an informed manner - not just buy and take then forget only to find it expired months later, like I've done before - what a waste. 

Well, this thread, being so informative got me doing my research, and spending a little time at my local organic supermarket. I finally took the plunge this evening and bought Nature's Living Superfood. I took my time and decided on this one above chlorella by itself and spirulina by itself and wheatgrass by itself. This has a wide spectrum of nutrients, including enzymes, land veg, wildcrafted aquatic veg, algaes (spirulina and chlorella), and a probiotic mixture that includes 'natural soil organisms' and more. It doesn't tell me how much CGF per dose but I'm okay with that - I hope it's good - it was rated highly by the resident vegan buyer for the shop whose job is to try review ALL of what is stocked in the shop and even though she wasn't supposed to be recommending a particular product above others to a client, she mentioned that she said this brand was her regular one. I was sold, lol. I'd have chosen Udo's Choice - which she said was very good as well but had more fibre (fillers to me if added above the active ingredients) to help with regular bowel movements but wasn't as potent nutritionally. Plus NLF is all raw, hence the 'living food'. 

I got home and promptly took the half a teaspoon dose recommended for beginners with yoghurt. It does warn of detox side effects too. It is expensive at a glance (£29.95) but if put into perspective, a full dose, i.e a heaped teaspoonful a day would last 33 days - not bad, considering people spend ££££s daily on sweets, crisps, sodas, after work drinks etc, etc. A full dose costs me less than £1/day based on a monthly calculation - not bad at all by my books. So, I think I've found my green superfood - yay! Now, I just need to get over all the unnecessary food I eat every now and then.... Forgive me, this is OT, but maaaaan, we got given some wickedly tasty cured Spanish gourmet sausages last week  - we finished them yesterday but I just can't stop craving them ! I'm okay with sweet stuff, it's the savouries that are my weakness - I hope my superfood mixture works me a miracle so all I crave is fruit and raw crunchy veg and luscious raw nuts and fresh fruit juices and smoothies..........


----------



## Whimsy

Prose Princess said:


> So is the *Super Chlorella from Vitamin Shoppe* any good? It doesn't say how much CGF is in it, but I want it because it has *1g chlorella per pill.* I hate popping lots of pills. If not, what other brands would you ladies recommend? I just decided to try this today and will be heading out to Whole Foods and Vitamin Shoppe today so please help me out! TIA!
> 
> Also is it necessary to take spirulina with the chlorella to get the full benefits?


 
This is what I bought before I saw the thread!  I am using it with no problems or positives so far, (but it's only day 3).
Today will be my first day taking a 2g dose so I'll report back if anything changes.


----------



## IndianAngel22

So, no fainting yall lol! I didn't experience any symptoms today. I mean I just started so this will be my 3rd day. I switched to taking it in the evening because I kindof sleep it off and have a BM in the morning. So is it ok for me to up it to 1 tsp today? That equals 3g. I just want to see results soon.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Kitten45 said:


> woahhh i not usually the type to join bandwagons.. but after seeing how much this thread grew and reading how healthy it sounds.. hmm i could use some
> 
> so IFlook i was to start taking chlorella do you guys think this one would be good.
> 
> http://en.lenaturiste.com/pages/file.asp?xs=AEC0929E7B014BEA961777DDD50E183D&PID=99&CID=&CPID=811
> 
> tia


 
I didn't see any CGF on there. You need to make sure whatever chlorella you buy has Chlorella growth factor number on it. You also want it to be yaeyama or sun chlorella ideally (of whatever brand) as you want the cell wall to be cracked a certain way for optimal absorption.  I'm not saying these are bad, it's just odd that it doesn't list ingredients on any info on them.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Kimbosheart said:


> I dont think so, In the egg shake forum a lot of those ladies are adding protein powders to their egg shakes to up the protein they are getting. I think this is because of some thread on here where ladies were getting 2" of growth a month because of high protein/ low carb diets. I was too for about 2 weeks but I didnt like the side effects of the powders so now I am just going to stick to the chlorella and the shake. HTH


 
BTW I posted an article that said how much is needed for vegetarians to get all the protein they need in a day...and for those who aren't to get even more added to your diet.  Chlorella is 60 percent protein so it will definitely up the protein but via plant.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Muse said:


> I have read this whole thread and I don't think anyone is using that brand in here. Most are using Source Naturals with great results, other good ones are Earthrise and Sun chlorella (I am currently taking). I would try to get Source Naturals since many of the members here have tried it with good results but any other brand you try other than the above mentioned would be at your own risk as far as quality and effectiveness.


 Thanks for pointing out Earthrise too. I'm on Source, but others are also taking Earthrise.


----------



## CurlyMoo

MsElise said:


> Is anyone experiencing bloating, constipation and gas? I'm trying not to be gross but I can't go, my stomach looks like I'm 3 months preggers and I'm full of gas. I'm talk serious peel the paint off the wall nerve gas. erplexed I'm taking 6 500mg tablets per day and 3 500mg tablets of spirulina.
> 
> I also take the following
> GNC Hair Nails Skin
> Alpha Lipoic Acid
> vitamin e
> MSM (wondering is sulphur is causing the gas)
> Saw Palmetto
> Fenugreek
> Borage, Fish, Flaxseed combo
> 
> I drink water and juice all day.
> 
> I take the greens in the morning and the rest after lunch and dinner. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.


 
Whenever I get gas I take a 1/2 teaspoon of baking soda and swallow. It usually goes away.


----------



## mariofmagdal

IndianAngel22 said:


> So, no fainting yall lol! I didn't experience any symptoms today. I mean I just started so this will be my 3rd day. I switched to taking it in the evening because I kindof sleep it off and have a BM in the morning. So is it ok for me to up it to 1 tsp today? That equals 3g. I just want to see results soon.



Glad the fainting is over, although I felt it was a one time thing. You should be okay, sounds like you are finding what works for you and your body, that's most important.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Jaxhair said:


> I'm so glad this thread is in existence. I've on and off been taking different brands of greenfood supplements for 2-3 years and I really wanted to find something I can easily source and take in an informed manner - not just buy and take then forget only to find it expired months later, like I've done before - what a waste.
> 
> Well, this thread, being so informative got me doing my research, and spending a little time at my local organic supermarket. I finally took the plunge this evening and bought Nature's Living Superfood. I took my time and decided on this one above chlorella by itself and spirulina by itself and wheatgrass by itself. This has a wide spectrum of nutrients, including enzymes, land veg, wildcrafted aquatic veg, algaes (spirulina and chlorella), and a probiotic mixture that includes 'natural soil organisms' and more. It doesn't tell me how much CGF per dose but I'm okay with that - I hope it's good - it was rated highly by the resident vegan buyer for the shop whose job is to try review ALL of what is stocked in the shop and even though she wasn't supposed to be recommending a particular product above others to a client, she mentioned that she said this brand was her regular one. I was sold, lol. I'd have chosen Udo's Choice - which she said was very good as well but had more fibre (fillers to me if added above the active ingredients) to help with regular bowel movements but wasn't as potent nutritionally. Plus NLF is all raw, hence the 'living food'.
> 
> I got home and promptly took the half a teaspoon dose recommended for beginners with yoghurt. It does warn of detox side effects too. It is expensive at a glance (£29.95) but if put into perspective, a full dose, i.e a heaped teaspoonful a day would last 33 days - not bad, considering people spend ££££s daily on sweets, crisps, sodas, after work drinks etc, etc. A full dose costs me less than £1/day based on a monthly calculation - not bad at all by my books. So, I think I've found my green superfood - yay! Now, I just need to get over all the unnecessary food I eat every now and then.... Forgive me, this is OT, but maaaaan, we got given some wickedly tasty cured Spanish gourmet sausages last week  - we finished them yesterday but I just can't stop craving them ! I'm okay with sweet stuff, it's the savouries that are my weakness - I hope my superfood mixture works me a miracle so all I crave is fruit and raw crunchy veg and luscious raw nuts and fresh fruit juices and smoothies..........


 I wish it was that easy but alas!  I believe chlorella does help with cravings but doesn't stop them completely. Everytime I go to wholefoods (a couple times a week as I like my foods to stay fresh veggie wise so that I can have as much nutrients as possible and that goes down w/ each day.) I eye the bakery. It calls to me! And don't you know I always listen. I'm glad I have it down to a science though. I never over buy (like a box of cookies cause I'll eat them (Not at once but they will be gone in a week) so I'll buy just one or two individual cookies. Well now I'm down to buying one, and that one I only take a few bites before I don't want any more. It's the same way with all the pasta and stuff I crave. I get full faster on that stuff, but not on veggies. I still eat a normal amount of veggies and fish. Go figure. It's like my body is telling me what I need and what I don't without my having to do it myself. I think that's why people get off extra weight because in the long run, if you stop craving as much stuff, it's just going to come off.  

So what I'm trying to say in my long winded kinda way is that you probably will still crave the spanish sausage, but you'll probably eat less of it and other savory items not because you're _trying_ but just because you're mind will say okay that's enough, and you'll just stop.

 The literature I've read says it's not an appetite suppressant but what it does is gives your body all the nutrients it needs so that it doesn't crave more stuff.  All our cravings stem from malnutrition (so what you ate the big mac and fries what's the nutritional value?) and system imbalance. So when everything is balanced, you eat in a more healthy way.

That's another thing I love about this stuff and the list goes on...


----------



## ttlayli

luckiestdestiny said:


> Did you take it with food? some are taking it before a meal, but on my bottle it says with food.  Make sure you have food with it.  How many g's is in one pill?




I did. I'm not sure how many grams are in one pill (I have never been good with numbers), but the directions say to take 6 a day, which equals 3 grams.


----------



## ttlayli

luckiestdestiny said:


> I was going  to wait for your response but you should do whatever makes you comfortable. If you only want to start with one, then start with one. I think  earthrise is at .5 a pill or 500 mg, so you are taking 1/2 a gram. If that makes you comfortable stay there until you feel that you're ready to increase it.  If you believe you're very sensitive it would be smart to stay there. Otherwise If I were in your position I'd take one more to get at least 1 gr. You'll probably still detox, but it won't be hugely different unless you're really sensitive. I'd start w/ 2 pills and then go to 1 if it's too much, or up it if you can tolerate it from there.



Yeah, I'm going to start at at least 1 gram, I think I can handle it.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

ttlayli said:


> I did. I'm not sure how many grams are in one pill (I have never been good with numbers), but the directions say to take 6 a day, which equals 3 grams.


 Oh so you have the double dose pills I guess.  Why not up it one pill then, if you're feeling good.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

IndianAngel22 said:


> So, no fainting yall lol! I didn't experience any symptoms today. I mean I just started so this will be my 3rd day. I switched to taking it in the evening because I kindof sleep it off and have a BM in the morning. So is it ok for me to up it to 1 tsp today? That equals 3g. I just want to see results soon.


 Just wait a couple more days if you can to be safe. I think your fainting was because you didn't eat that morning, but I just am curious to make sure you aren't going to have any other reactions.  If you aren't having any by now, you aren't allergic, but let's just wait to see if there aren't any other detox symptoms popping up. If it's not by this weekend, I'd say go ahead and up it. You can always cut it back down if it doesn't work out.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

IndianAngel22 said:


> So, no fainting yall lol! I didn't experience any symptoms today. I mean I just started so this will be my 3rd day. I switched to taking it in the evening because I kindof sleep it off and have a BM in the morning. So is it ok for me to up it to 1 tsp today? That equals 3g. I just want to see results soon.


 I want you to see results but I also want you to be safe.


----------



## Muse

I came home to find my Source Naturals powder chlorella there today!!! Before coming home I went out and bought myself some Earthrise spirulina. Ok so I have to admit that I tried a HEAPING teaspoon of spirulina mixed in water. ACHK! You ladies were not exaggerating! I imagine spirulina taste pretty close to chlorella (haven't tried that powder yet) but it was like drinking pond scum! I am off to get myself some applesauce and I don't plan on taking my chlorella powder until my Sun tablets are gone. I am currently taking 4g chlorella. At first I was really bloated and a little irregular but that has gone away and I am regular again.

I am pretty sure that spirulina doesn't have detoxing effects and can be taken in higher doses in the beginning so I will start with a higher dose of that(after I lool it up to make sure) and bump my chlorella up to 5g next week.


----------



## Muse

Why do you guys suppose companies don't list all of the vitamins and minerals  that are in chlorella on the package? My bf and I were sitting around wondering this. I am looking at my package and according to all of the articles I've read chlorella contains WAY more stuff than what's listed in the nutrition facts. I suggested to my bf that it was because the list was too long but he said other multi vits have long lists. Any ideas?


----------



## Tybi

**kandi** said:


> New phobias develop



Yeesh! I have not experienced any physical detox symptoms yet thank the lord, but my trypophobia has been off the chain for the past couple of days. This may be why. Please, please, please let this stupidity pass quickly!!


----------



## Tybi

Muse said:


> Why do you guys suppose companies don't list all of the vitamins and minerals  that are in chlorella on the package? My bf and I were sitting around wondering this. I am looking at my package and according to all of the articles I've read chlorella contains WAY more stuff than what's listed in the nutrition facts. I suggested to my bf that it was because the list was too long but he said other multi vits have long lists. Any ideas?



I was thinking the same thing and was just about to post this. Earthrise only lists a few vitamins and does not say anything about CGF. Hmmm....


----------



## LaidBak

I am up to 4g.  Still no changes in BMs.  But the bumps on my face are increasing.  Everything else is fine-no bloating or any of the other side effects the other ladies have been writing about.
Especially no aversion to chocolate or candy.  I test that on a daily basis.


----------



## J-Moe

OK Ladies, I'm freaking out!! I ordered my Chlorella the other day.......and  I just got an email talking about its on backorder!!!!! I'm gone kill them over at VitaCost if they don't send my...... you finish the rest. I was attempting to be very patient, tell me I'm not tripping, please.


----------



## msdevo

Week one of taking chlorella and today is the 1st day that my stomach has had that bubbly feeling.  Im sitting here now and have bubble guts but nothing seems to want to come out (TMI so what) lol

I am guessing that this is a good thing though, well at least I am hoping it is.


----------



## truequeen06

It's probably on back order from all of us over here ordering and from the lurkers lol.  Hopefully you'll get it soon!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Muse said:


> Why do you guys suppose companies don't list all of the vitamins and minerals that are in chlorella on the package? My bf and I were sitting around wondering this. I am looking at my package and according to all of the articles I've read chlorella contains WAY more stuff than what's listed in the nutrition facts. I suggested to my bf that it was because the list was too long but he said other multi vits have long lists. Any ideas?


 I have no idea. One site listed carbs mine doesnt, but when you read about chlorella it says that there's a minute amount of carbs like 1 per 3gms. So I think they list what they think is the most important. Go figure.


----------



## J-Moe

truequeen06 said:


> It's probably on back order from all of us over here ordering and from the lurkers lol.  Hopefully you'll get it soon!



I hope so cause they added unneeded stress to my neck for a few seconds there. I figured that's what it was, as long as I get it. I"m beginning to believe I need it Crazy right?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

J-Moe said:


> OK Ladies, I'm freaking out!! I ordered my Chlorella the other day.......and I just got an email talking about its on backorder!!!!! I'm gone kill them over at VitaCost if they don't send my...... you finish the rest. I was attempting to be very patient, tell me I'm not tripping, please.


 This happened to someone else. To me, I got mine today but ordered it Thurs 2 day service. So they were still 2 days (business) behind with me...wonder if they'll give me my shipping money back or is that too much to ask!

I'm sure it'll resolve quickly.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

J-Moe said:


> I hope so cause they added unneeded stress to my neck for a few seconds there. I figured that's what it was, as long as I get it. I"m beginning to believe I need it Crazy right?


 


I kinda feel like it's a necessity too...
however I don't know if it's crazy with all the good benefits...


----------



## yodie

I decided to give myself a month before I really look for results.  I've never had regular bm's, so to expect to be regular in one week is probably more than what I should expect. 

I'll say this though, if Chlorella makes me regular to the point I don't have to take Aloe pills.... no tellin' what I might do over here.  Maybe I'll buy Chlorella stock. 

No strong nails for me, but it's soo easy to get up in the mornings.  I wake up now before my alarm clock even rings.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Reporting in, I'm now at 7 grams working my way up to 9 by this weekend on Sunday.  I'll probably increase to 8 Fri and if all is still well to 9 on Sunday.


----------



## Kimbosheart

So, first there were zits and now those are gone. Then there was the "faux flu" complete with sore throat and now thats gone! Im at 7 and Im going to hold there and increase to 10 eventually. I think I will go up a gram every 2-3 days depending on my body.


----------



## Whimsy

CHLORELLA TAKERS!!!!

How much were you taking and how long were you taking it before you started to see results in your poo (sorry) and in your hair/nails/skin and in your general energy levels?

Thanks


----------



## CurlyMoo

J-Moe said:


> OK Ladies, I'm freaking out!! I ordered my Chlorella the other day.......and I just got an email talking about its on backorder!!!!! I'm gone kill them over at VitaCost if they don't send my...... you finish the rest. I was attempting to be very patient, tell me I'm not tripping, please.


 
What brand did you order?


----------



## CurlyMoo

luckiestdestiny said:


> This happened to someone else. To me, I got mine today but ordered it Thurs 2 day service. So they were still 2 days (business) behind with me...wonder if they'll give me my shipping money back or is that too much to ask!
> 
> I'm sure it'll resolve quickly.


 
I think you should absolutely ask for your 2 day shipping money back considering that you got it standard delivery.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Kimbosheart said:


> So, first there were zits and now those are gone. Then there was the "faux flu" complete with sore throat and now thats gone! Im at 7 and Im going to hold there and increase to 10 eventually. I think I will go up a gram every 2-3 days depending on my body.


 That's a good choice


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Whimsy said:


> CHLORELLA TAKERS!!!!
> 
> How much were you taking and how long were you taking it before you started to see results in your poo (sorry) and in your hair/nails/skin and in your general energy levels?
> 
> Thanks


 Nails first two days. Energy after the first week, and skin too (no bumps, radiant, etc). However I think that I can safely say the benefits of nails and skin will happen AFTER the detox effects are over...whatever they are.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Did someone say they felt immediately sleepy? I thought I read that amongst the many pages here. Well I know we can't take it with caffiene, confirmation of this for me is it knocked me off my feet today! I took my supplements earlier this afternoon, and while running around afterschool with my kids I grabbed a sweet tea at McD's well I could barely drive home! Granted I live in the country and it takes me 30 min to drive home from the nearest town but man! I was so drowsy! Really I slept heavy for the past 3 1/2 hours with very vivid dreams. Side note I work at night and had already slept all day! So I was shocked to have this reaction....be careful with the caffiene intake.


----------



## Kimbosheart

Whimsy said:


> CHLORELLA TAKERS!!!!
> 
> How much were you taking and how long were you taking it before you started to see results in your poo (sorry) and in your hair/nails/skin and in your general energy levels?
> 
> Thanks



energy right away, nails after about 3 days, skin after i pushed to 2g (third day) but I got zits, clear skin around 5g (fifth day maybe?). Lol, my farts started stinking on the first day, bout knocked me out. But I didnt see green poo until I started taking 5 and more. You should be going for nice, easy, and green. not too soft, not too painful, sorry TMI but you asked


----------



## msdevo

My poo isnt green yet. I have bee taking 3gs a day.



Kimbosheart said:


> energy right away, nails after about 3 days, skin after i pushed to 2g (third day) but I got zits, clear skin around 5g (fifth day maybe?). Lol, *my farts started stinking on the first day, bout knocked me out.* But I didnt see green poo until I started taking 5 and more. You should be going for nice, easy, and green. not too soft, not too painful, sorry TMI but you asked


----------



## truequeen06

My tongue has gotten pinker as well, but I've been taking spirulina for the past week and chlorella for 2 days now.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Kimbosheart said:


> energy right away, nails after about 3 days, skin after i pushed to 2g (third day) but I got zits, clear skin around 5g (fifth day maybe?). Lol, my farts started stinking on the first day, bout knocked me out. But I didnt see green poo until I started taking 5 and more. You should be going for nice, easy, and green. not too soft, not too painful, sorry TMI but you asked


 greenish poo also after 5 ish, but more like 6 for me, and still not like super green or anything like that. I think it depends on how your body processes it. And just because you see green poo doesn't mean that you should stay at a low number. Refer back to the articles for different health problems, and also seeing significant change in your body. Not only do I want great health but I want significant change (hair, nails) so I'm upping it!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

truequeen06 said:


> My tongue has gotten pinker as well, but I've been taking spirulina for the past week and chlorella for 2 days now.


 My tongue is really pink although I wasn't really paying attention to it before.  I'll keep checking on this.


----------



## LaidBak

mariofmagdal said:


> Did someone say they felt immediately sleepy?



OK, reading this I now know why I've been so sleepy. I had a day off this week and I slept 14 out of 24 hours.  Insane!  I get my 8 hours of sleep but I have the nerve to be sleepy at work!  This never happens.  8 hours is all I usually need.  So I guess there is my side effect--sleepiness.  And I don't drink caffeine.


----------



## mariofmagdal

LaidBak said:


> OK, reading this I now know why I've been so sleepy. I had a day off this week and I slept 14 out of 24 hours.  Insane!  I get my 8 hours of sleep but I have the nerve to be sleepy at work!  This never happens.  8 hours is all I usually need.  So I guess there is my side effect--sleepiness.  And I don't drink caffeine.



I know in my episode it was the caffeine, but if you take other supplements that also provide energy like a b-complex or b-12; combined they could cause a calming/relaxed/sleepy affect, too much causes the opposite affect.


----------



## LaidBak

mariofmagdal said:


> I know in my episode it was the caffeine, but if you take other supplements that also provide energy like a b-complex or b-12; combined they could cause a calming/relaxed/sleepy affect, too much causes the opposite affect.



Yep, I just started taking a B-complex to replace the biotin I had to stop taking.   I hope this wears off.  I am at work sleepy right now.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

LaidBak said:


> OK, reading this I now know why I've been so sleepy. I had a day off this week and I slept 14 out of 24 hours. Insane! I get my 8 hours of sleep but I have the nerve to be sleepy at work! This never happens. 8 hours is all I usually need. So I guess there is my side effect--sleepiness. And I don't drink caffeine.


 I'm thinking that you guys with this effect are just exhausted from detoxing. Your body goes through a lot in that process, and it needs rest. Maybe your body needed a break just to catch up with everything.

Fatigue is one of the detox symptoms and that can manifest in many ways: just feeling tired, or probably the sleepiness.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mariofmagdal said:


> I know in my episode it was the caffeine, but if you take other supplements that also provide energy like a b-complex or b-12; combined they could cause a calming/relaxed/sleepy affect, too much causes the opposite affect.


 This makes sense too if it's not just fatigue....


----------



## ttlayli

I'm wondering if I should stop taking my other vitamins now??

I take:

Fish Oil
Biotin
B-Complex
L-Cystine
Vitamin C
Evening Primose Oil
Flax Seed Oil
Horsetail
Aloe Vera Juice
Liquid Multivitamin




Should I stop taking all the others now since i'm taking Chlorella?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

ttlayli said:


> I'm wondering if I should stop taking my other vitamins now??
> 
> I take:
> 
> Fish Oil
> Biotin
> B-Complex
> L-Cystine
> Vitamin C
> Evening Primose Oil
> Flax Seed Oil
> Horsetail
> Aloe Vera Juice
> Liquid Multivitamin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I stop taking all the others now since i'm taking Chlorella?


 It's really up to you. You should go back to the list of ingredients that I provided and others added to. For instance Omegas are in there and that covers fish oil, b complex is in there (when you get to a higher dose of chlorella you could stop taking that), vitamin c is in there, all the amino acids including L cysteine is in there, Flaxseed also has omega and so does chlorella, it balances the body which primrose does, the liquid multivitamin you may as well call chlorella a multivitamin that's not a vitamin as it's a super food it has better qualities than any vitamins as it can help the body better (read article I posted about vitamin vs superfood), not sure about horsetail, biotin or aloevera. Assuming you're taking those for hair growth and we already know that chlorella does that (or will do it with time).  Aloe vera also regulates the system (#2), but we know chlorella does that too. Also unlike biotins forever breakouts, you may only break out when chlorella cleanses the body, but then it's silky smooth skin city (and I can attest to that right now.).   So anyways I could safely say I'd let go of them, only if you wish to. I'm not taking anything else. I eat veggies for vitamins, and take chlorella for vitamins, and then eat my seafood (and sometimes chicken) so that's all folks!  I really just like simplifying. It gets exhausting trying to keep up with so many thing that just don't do anything.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

ttlayli said:


> I'm wondering if I should stop taking my other vitamins now??
> 
> I take:
> 
> Fish Oil
> Biotin
> B-Complex
> L-Cystine
> Vitamin C
> Evening Primose Oil
> Flax Seed Oil
> Horsetail
> Aloe Vera Juice
> Liquid Multivitamin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I stop taking all the others now since i'm taking Chlorella?


 
I know I posted part of this earlier but just wanted to post the whole thing. For other vitamin mineral stuff, view past article posts on this thread. Because the same questions pop up: Should this be your only vitamin, does it count as a vitamin, what exactly is cfg.  IT also contains some cool stuff about why it's actually SUPERIOR to MEAT PROTEIN. Who knew. That does NOT mean to stop eating meat if you eat it, it just means, that the body processes chlorella better. It also gives more info on other good stuff like curing disease, easing symptoms, etc :
http://www.watershed.net/ch-faq.aspx#26

*What nutrients are in Chlorella?*

Amino acids (protein), enzymes (including pepsin for digestion), vitamins, minerals and carbohydrates. One could easily live on nothing else. Along with Spirulina, it is one of the world's more perfect and powerful foods.

*How much protein does it have?*
60% of Chlorella is protein, which is in the form of amino acids._Chlorella contains 18 of 22 known amino acids and is considered a complete protein, meaning that it has the essential 8 amino acids. It is a far superior protein source to others such as meat, fish and eggs because these are secondary protein, meaning that the amino acids have already been formed into protein to become the flesh of an egg or another animal. When we eat a food such as meat, our bodies must first break down the protein into amino acids then reform them into the proteins that our body needs. This is inefficient and not nearly as effective as simply taking pure amino acids to begin with._
The human body wants to form long complex chains of amino acids into the tens of thousands of different protein structures the body needs to perform functions all over the body. However, if one amino acid is missing, then an incomplete protein will form that will not function as effectively as a complete protein._ There is no other natural source of protein available that provides such a complete and balanced array of amino acids than Chlorella and Spirulina_.
*Will Chlorella give me energy?*
Yes. As the body begins to get these pure nutrients that it must have to function properly, increased vitality and energy will certainly follow. Spirulina is also a very potent source of energy. A gram or two of Chlorella or Spirulina in the morning will provide the body with lots of energy. However, unlike sugar, caffeine or other "energy pick-me-ups", Chlorella and Spirulina do not lift you up then let you down soon after because they are not drugs of any sort. They are pure nutrients. They last much long and since they are pure nutrients, there is never a let-me-down or "low feeling" afterward. This is also true of Ionized Water. 
*Should a person keep taking vitamins once they start taking Chlorella?*
It would not hurt to keep taking multivitamins with Chlorella, but in our opinion multivitamins are not needed. Chlorella and Spirulina contain a wide array of vital vitamins, minerals and enzymes and yet are much more economical than most vitamins.
*Isn't Chlorella just another form of vitamins?*
No. Chlorella is a whole-food, very much unlike most commercial vitamins. While it contains a wide array of vitamins, minerals and enzymes, Chlorella is superior to vitamin supplements in many ways, one being that it is natural and the vitamins and minerals in Chlorella are bio-chelated, which means they are naturally wrapped in amino acids so the body will more readily take them in. Vitamins are nothing more than an amalgam of concentrates and extracts that have been artificially stitched together because on paper they look like they should provide balanced nutrition. A whole food such as Chlorella provides the body with a stunning amount of nutrients that are naturally balanced, can NEVER accumulate in the body and become toxic and therefore are far superior to any man-made nutritional formula.


******What is the Chlorella Growth Factor (CGF)?*
*******The CGF is an amalgam of RNA, DNA, amino acids, vitamins and minerals whose exact properties have not yet been identified. In children it promotes rapid growth; in adults, it builds their immune systems while promoting rapid tissue healing, both internally and externally. It also strengthens our body's ability to recover quickly from strenuous exercise and even disease. *The CGF is central to Chlorella's amazing ability to heal the human body and is what makes Chlorella THE most powerful whole food in existence.*

*How does Chlorella detoxify the body?*
Chlorella has an indigestible outer fibrous shell that must be broken open in order to get at the nutrients and CGF. It is this fibrous outer shell that actually binds with heavy metals in the blood to pull them out of the tissue and bloodstream. This detoxification of heavy metals and other chemical toxins in the blood will take 3-6 months to build up enough to begin this process depending on the dosage of Chlorella a person is taking. It is also this fibrous material that greatly augments healthy digestion and overall digestive tract health.
As previously discussed, many of the health problems that face the elderly today, including dementia to Alzheimer’s Disease can be traced in part to the accumulation of toxins and heavy metals in the body and brain, as well as chronic lack of the assimilation of nutrients because of the depletion of digestive enzymes and bacteria. These must be removed by detoxification on a continuous basis throughout a person's life if they expect to remain healthy. Chlorella is a superior digestive that enhances and facilitates the intake of nutrients when taken before eating.
The level of acidity or alkalinity in the body is critical. A soft drink such as a cola has a pH 2.5. Our bodies should maintain a pH in the neighborhood of 7.0. This means the cola is literally thousands of time more acidic than our bodies. It also means that an extremely acid liquid such as a soft drink is sitting in a aluminum container that has a neutral pH. Since nature always strives remain balances in every sense, it can be assumed that the cola with a pH 2.5 is trying to leach the aluminum from the neutral can in order to balance itself. If you must drink soda, never drink it from a can. Never cook in aluminum pots or pans, or use antiperspirants with aluminum in them. They may slowly accumulate in your body and brain through years of continuous use.


----------



## mariofmagdal

luckiestdestiny said:


> This makes sense too if it's not just fatigue....


 

No, mine was not simply fatigue. I am a day sleeper, I am a sleep specialist by trade. I had my normal amount of sleep and I am no longer detoxing. The natural energizer in the chlorella/spirulina, of which I take both had a reaction with the caffeine I drank with the tea.

The other poster also stated she just started taking a b-complex supplement. These combinations will bring you down. Had it been just the spirulina/chlorella, as the reading states they do not have a crashing affect, however it does not address the additional supplements which is what we are doing in our cases, and we are crashing as a result.


----------



## Muse

Whimsy said:


> CHLORELLA TAKERS!!!!
> 
> How much were you taking and how long were you taking it before you started to see results in your poo (sorry) and in your hair/nails/skin and in your general energy levels?
> 
> Thanks



I saw green poo after 4g which I am currently on. I have not witnessed any of the other benefits and but I have not even been on it for a week. I am detoxing though and like LD said the benefits should come after the detox. I have had bloating, been irregular, had a mild headache, fatigue, and mild aches in the body that usually go away by the end of the day. I have noticed that my poo does not smell bad anymore! Last time I went it smelled faintly like a pond in the bathroom and that's it and my farts aren't smelly so I guess I am experiencing the clearing of odor in the body that it does. I'm not gonna add a 'TMI' disclaimer in here because I think we are all past that now and can openly talk about BMs as it pertains to the topic of this thread.




luckiestdestiny said:


> I'm thinking that you guys with this effect are just exhausted from detoxing. Your body goes through a lot in that process, and it needs rest. Maybe your body needed a break just to catch up with everything.
> 
> * Fatigue is one of the detox symptoms and that can manifest in many ways: just feeling tired, or probably the sleepiness.*



True because I am experiencing this.


----------



## Whimsy

Kimbosheart said:


> energy right away, nails after about 3 days, skin after i pushed to 2g (third day) but I got zits, clear skin around 5g (fifth day maybe?). Lol, my farts started stinking on the first day, bout knocked me out. But I didnt see green poo until I started taking 5 and more. You should be going for nice, easy, and green. not too soft, not too painful, sorry TMI but you asked


 
Ok.  I'm very backed up in that area generally so I was hoping to see those results most of all.  
*Once your poo is green then you're taking the right amount?*  Mine is green and I'm only taking 2gs one in am and one in pm.

BUT - i have had no detox symptoms or anything.


----------



## jerseygurl

I guess I'm still in detox mode. My fever came back a bit last night but is gone now. I must have had about 3 hours of sleep in total because I could not sleep. I was wide awake between 12am and 2am and my alarm goes off at 5am. So I took the day off to get through this phase.

Oh yeah I was slightly constipated yesterday but had a BM this morning and it was green. I've been taking only 1.5g so I might up the dose this weekend.


----------



## kandake

Ladies,

Ok, I almost hate to ask this but I have to.  The Chlorella is making me constipated.  I started out taking 1 gram last week and then increased to 2 grams.  I took 3 grams yesterday.

I'm trying to decide if I should scale back or not.  I'm going to do a search on it but I just thought I'd ask.  I think I read upthread that I should probably scale back...

ETA:  As an update; other than the constipation I haven't had any other detox symptoms.  As for benefits I've noticed an increase in energy.  Thats about it.  I haven't noticed in changes in my nails (they're already pretty hard and they grow fast anyway).  No changes in my skin, hair, etc.


----------



## belle_reveuse28

For two days I had been very exhausted as well, and I knew that it was a result of hte detox.  It was very hard to stay awake.  I got a few zits, and my poo si green, and also my gas issues don't smell too great, but hopefully it will all clear up soon.  I bought the Earthrise chlorella capsules, a 15 day supply, almost finished with that.  I followed somebody's advice, can't remember, and went to Amazon and got the Source Naturals powder, 151 servings for 25 bucks after choosing an autoship option that sends it every 6 months.  It's worth it for the discount and the free shipping.  I ordered it like 3 days ago, it just came by UPS a few minutes ago.  

I looked at the vitamin content, and for me, it does't have as much B vitamins as I am used to taking, whcih is usually around 1500mg, this only has 70mcg (micrograms) of b-12, and .31 of b-6. which to me isn't enough of B vits.. . I'm going ot check and see how much Omega is in here as well, as I take that. 

Right now I take biotin, MSM, b vits, chlorella, flax oil, spirulina, kelp  and a weight loss supplement.  I am hoping to knock off the biotin if anything and keep all the others or maybe get a greens mix that has the kelp and sea veggies, along wtih spirulina.  That way I can do a greens mix, and keep my msm and b vits.  The msm helps my joints tremendously, which hurt a lot in the winter, and also has changed my hair texture for the better.  So I gotta keep that one.

so far I have noticed my nails are hard as bricks now, are growing like crazy, so myhair must be as well, hopefully.  I am hardly ever hungry.  When I take these, it takes a few minutes and my appetite is gone.  I've been eating negligible amounts of food daily while taking this because I can no longer eat alot.  I just always feel full and stuffed.  I can take a few bites of something and be done.  I am liking this effect.  It has me going alot ot the toilet, and therefore, I've had some soreness down there, I knkow, yuck, but better out than in.


----------



## Muse

**kandi** said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Ok, I almost hate to ask this but I have to.  The Chlorella is making me constipated.  I started out taking 1 gram last week and then increased to 2 grams.  I took 3 grams yesterday.
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I should scale back or not.  I'm going to do a search on it but I just thought I'd ask.  I think I read upthread that I should probably scale back...
> 
> ETA:  As an update; other than the constipation I haven't had any other detox symptoms.  As for benefits I've noticed an increase in energy.  Thats about it.  I haven't noticed in changes in my nails (they're already pretty hard and they grow fast anyway).  No changes in my skin, hair, etc.



I was a little irregular and couldn't go and it only passed when I bumped up my dose. After I added 6g of spirulina in addition to the chlorella I had NO problems at all with constipation.


----------



## kandake

Muse said:


> I was a little irregular and couldn't go and it only passed when I bumped up my dose. After I added 6g of spirulina in addition to the chlorella I had NO problems at all with constipation.



Interesting.  I was afraid of making matters worse.  This is good to note as I try to make a decision on what to do.

Thanks Muse.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Whimsy said:


> Ok. I'm very backed up in that area generally so I was hoping to see those results most of all.
> *Once your poo is green then you're taking the right amount?* Mine is green and I'm only taking 2gs one in am and one in pm.
> 
> BUT - i have had no detox symptoms or anything.


 
Not that you're taking the correct amount, but that you're at least taking an appropriate amount. The article goes on to suggest the amounts necessary to maintain and for disease prevention and fighting which are both higher doses.


----------



## kitamay

luckiestdestiny said:


> greenish poo also after 5 ish, but more like 6 for me, and still not like super green or anything like that. I think it depends on how your body processes it. And just because you see green poo doesn't mean that you should stay at a low number. Refer back to the articles for different health problems, and also seeing significant change in your body. Not only do I want great health but I want significant change (hair, nails) so I'm upping it!


 
How long is everyone staying at the same dose before upping it. I am taking 5 pills or 2g now comfortably, should I go up a pill a day, every 3 days, weekly, etc. What does everyone else do?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

**kandi** said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Ok, I almost hate to ask this but I have to. The Chlorella is making me constipated. I started out taking 1 gram last week and then increased to 2 grams. I took 3 grams yesterday.
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I should scale back or not. I'm going to do a search on it but I just thought I'd ask. I think I read upthread that I should probably scale back...
> 
> ETA: As an update; other than the constipation I haven't had any other detox symptoms. As for benefits I've noticed an increase in energy. Thats about it. I haven't noticed in changes in my nails (they're already pretty hard and they grow fast anyway). No changes in my skin, hair, etc.


 
It doesn't matter. Scale back w/constipation or diarrhea.  If you did not have constipation at 2 scale back to 2, if it was at 1 go back there. Then increase after you are regular (a week after regularity you want to wait until the body adjusts to the doses) then Id say go up a 1/2 gram from there since you've had detox problems with a smaller amount. So if you were at 1 and  regular in a week go up to 1 1/2, and maybe if your body is okay with that in a few days from there go up to 2, and stay there for a while as you had a problem w/ 3 make sure your body adjusts and is okay, then up another half until you get to 3. For those with very sensitive bodies, you should really be diligent about slowly increasing your amount. You may have only increased 3 grams or so in a month, whereas someone who is less sensitive may have gone up to 8 or 9 grams.


----------



## danigurl18

i've been taking 2 and im not as bloated or anything... i might up to 3 pills next week


----------



## luckiestdestiny

belle_reveuse28 said:


> For two days I had been very exhausted as well, and I knew that it was a result of hte detox. It was very hard to stay awake. I got a few zits, and my poo si green, and also my gas issues don't smell too great, but hopefully it will all clear up soon. I bought the Earthrise chlorella capsules, a 15 day supply, almost finished with that. I followed somebody's advice, can't remember, and went to Amazon and got the Source Naturals powder, 151 servings for 25 bucks after choosing an autoship option that sends it every 6 months. It's worth it for the discount and the free shipping. I ordered it like 3 days ago, it just came by UPS a few minutes ago.
> 
> I looked at the vitamin content, and for me, it does't have as much B vitamins as I am used to taking, whcih is usually around 1500mg, this only has 70mcg (micrograms) of b-12, and .31 of b-6. which to me isn't enough of B vits.. . I'm going ot check and see how much Omega is in here as well, as I take that.
> 
> Right now I take biotin, MSM, b vits, chlorella, flax oil, spirulina, kelp and a weight loss supplement. I am hoping to knock off the biotin if anything and keep all the others or maybe get a greens mix that has the kelp and sea veggies, along wtih spirulina. That way I can do a greens mix, and keep my msm and b vits. The msm helps my joints tremendously, which hurt a lot in the winter, and also has changed my hair texture for the better. So I gotta keep that one.
> 
> so far I have noticed my nails are hard as bricks now, are growing like crazy, so myhair must be as well, hopefully. I am hardly ever hungry. When I take these, it takes a few minutes and my appetite is gone. I've been eating negligible amounts of food daily while taking this because I can no longer eat alot. I just always feel full and stuffed. I can take a few bites of something and be done. I am liking this effect. It has me going alot ot the toilet, and therefore, I've had some soreness down there, I knkow, yuck, but better out than in.


 

Told ya. For those who need to have their bodies regulated (weight) some how it gives you the nutrients you need to feel full. You'll take a bite and be done. I really think thats cool. Sorry about the soreness I'm sure it'll get better.  Also as you increase your dosage you may start to feel that you're getting enough vitamins but if you don't think you're getting what you need via food and chlorella sure take other stuff!


----------



## kandake

luckiestdestiny said:


> It doesn't matter. Scale back w/constipation or diarrhea.  If you did not have constipation at 2 scale back to 2, if it was at 1 go back there. Then increase after you are regular (a week after regularity you want to wait until the body adjusts to the doses) then Id say go up a 1/2 gram from there since you've had detox problems with a smaller amount. So if you were at 1 and  regular in a week go up to 1 1/2, and maybe if your body is okay with that in a few days from there go up to 2, and stay there for a while as you had a problem w/ 3 make sure your body adjusts and is okay, then up another half until you get to 3. For those with very sensitive bodies, you should really be diligent about slowly increasing your amount. You may have only increased 3 grams or so in a month, whereas someone who is less sensitive may have gone up to 8 or 9 grams.



Thanks LD!  What would we do without you.  LOL


----------



## Lebiya

If you guys are taking 2 0r more teaspoons of chlorella or more a day, are you taking it in ONE glass ALL AT ONCE, or throughout the day - a teaspoon here a teas, there?

When i get up to 5 teaspoons per day, Id just like to take one shot- one gulp, once per day, I hope it will be as effective though


----------



## TdotGirl

CurlyMoo said:


> I think you having had a meal prior to the high sugar intake helped.


 
I think so too, at that time. I ate chocolate before I had a meal too. Ah well!



Lebiya said:


> If you guys are taking 2 0r more teaspoons of chlorella or more a day, are you taking it in ONE glass ALL AT ONCE, or throughout the day - a teaspoon here a teas, there?
> 
> When i get up to 5 teaspoons per day, Id just like to take one shot- one gulp, once per day, I hope it will be as effective though


 
I take 2 teaspons in my glass of apple juice and drink it one time! I don't drink it throughout the day.


----------



## Muse

Lebiya said:


> If you guys are taking 2 0r more teaspoons of chlorella or more a day, are you taking it in ONE glass ALL AT ONCE, or throughout the day - a teaspoon here a teas, there?
> 
> When i get up to 5 teaspoons per day, Id just like to take one shot- one gulp, once per day, I hope it will be as effective though



I take mine three times a day (with every meal). I think eventually I would like to do one big dose but I plan on going as high as 15g so that would be quite a bit to take at once. I'll probably just eat a LOT of applesauce for breakfast


----------



## CurlyMoo

Lebiya said:


> If you guys are taking 2 0r more teaspoons of chlorella or more a day, are you taking it in ONE glass ALL AT ONCE, or throughout the day - a teaspoon here a teas, there?
> 
> When i get up to 5 teaspoons per day, Id just like to take one shot- one gulp, once per day, I hope it will be as effective though


 

Mine says to take a teaspoon 2-3 times a day. I will do mine 3 times a day. I can only imagine the fart fest I would have if I combined all teaspoons in one glass.


----------



## Lebiya

would it be less effective if you take it all at once?


----------



## IndianAngel22

I'm so surprised everyone is going to up 6-9 grams, 15 grams, 3 teaspoons of this stuff a day or more. I have the source naturals powder and I remember babydoll hair saying 3g a day was enough. Isn't that a little overboard? I know mine says take 1 tsp 1-3 times daily too but is that even necessary? I don't think I'd go over 3 teaspoons ever I was gonna stick to only 1 for a while and maybe 2. Why is everyone taking so many grams?

BTW I take mine in applesauce, it's pretty good. BtW if I take it at night I don't really feel any detox effects.


----------



## soonergirl

IndianAngel22 said:


> I'm so surprised everyone is going to up 6-9 grams, 15 grams, 3 teaspoons of this stuff a day or more. I have the source naturals powder and I remember babydoll hair saying 3g a day was enough. Isn't that a little overboard? I know mine says take 1 tsp 1-3 times daily too but is that even necessary? I don't think I'd go over 3 teaspoons ever I was gonna stick to only 1 for a while and maybe 2. Why is everyone taking so many grams?
> 
> BTW I take mine in applesauce, it's pretty good


 
I know many are upping the grams because of the tremendous health benefits, and disease fighting properties it contains at high levels.. Also heavy metal removal from your body.
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
My source naturals powder came today yippee!! I already tok 3grams today b4 the powder arrived.. I want to take some of the powder now!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

kitamay said:


> How long is everyone staying at the same dose before upping it. I am taking 5 pills or 2g now comfortably, should I go up a pill a day, every 3 days, weekly, etc. What does everyone else do?


 This really is going to depend on you and your reaction. You've got to consider your lifestyle (do you eat right, are you ill in any way or not?). That's going to determine how fast or slow you up your dosage. It has to be customized to you.  As for your reaction ...how are you physically reacting to your dosage?  Are you getting any detox symptoms? If so, you should slow up, if not, you can power through every few days by upping it.  If anytime during upping your dosage you get detox symptoms, scale back a little and wait it out until your body detoxes completely before upping your dose again. Then if you hit another detox wall, do it again, until you finally get to where you want to go.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Lebiya said:


> If you guys are taking 2 0r more teaspoons of chlorella or more a day, are you taking it in ONE glass ALL AT ONCE, or throughout the day - a teaspoon here a teas, there?
> 
> When i get up to 5 teaspoons per day, Id just like to take one shot- one gulp, once per day, I hope it will be as effective though


 There's an article I posted that tells you you can do it when you want. It recommends it around meal time, though, but says anytime is fine. I know night time seems good because the body is going to rest, and replenish. I think as long as you take it, your body IS going to benefit.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

CurlyMoo said:


> Mine says to take a teaspoon 2-3 times a day. I will do mine 3 times a day. I can only imagine the fart fest I would have if I combined all teaspoons in one glass.


 

I think that will eventually pass with detox.  I did notice I was gassier the first few days. Didn't think about it, but everyone keeps mentioning gas so I assume it's a part of it.  That was probably my only symptom. I don't have that problem now at all, so I think it'll go soon as your body adjusts.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

IndianAngel22 said:


> I'm so surprised everyone is going to up 6-9 grams, 15 grams, 3 teaspoons of this stuff a day or more. I have the source naturals powder and I remember babydoll hair saying 3g a day was enough. Isn't that a little overboard? I know mine says take 1 tsp 1-3 times daily too but is that even necessary? I don't think I'd go over 3 teaspoons ever I was gonna stick to only 1 for a while and maybe 2. Why is everyone taking so many grams?
> 
> BTW I take mine in applesauce, it's pretty good. BtW if I take it at night I don't really feel any detox effects.


 
Please go back and re read the article I posted about this. I think I even reposted it because it was asked again. Even though babydollhair is taking 3, that is not the recommended amount (Forget the package suggestion) for cleansing the body and noticing maximum changes as well as fighting disease.  As chlorella is a food, there is no worry of overdoing it, as it's not a vitamin it will not have a toxic effect. It's like you decided to eat a huge salad for dinner.  Well the recommended salad could be smaller but will you be hurt by eating more, heck no.  And your body will love it because it's receiving even more nutrients.  That's why people do green drinks, to get in even more without being super full. It's easier to drink than to eat the recommended amount of nutrients.  Well now with chlorella you can get those nutrients through consuming it.


----------



## TdotGirl

CurlyMoo said:


> Mine says to take a teaspoon 2-3 times a day. I will do mine 3 times a day. I can only imagine the fart fest I would have if I combined all teaspoons in one glass.



 I haven't experienced that fest!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

soonergirl said:


> I know many are upping the grams because of the tremendous health benefits, and disease fighting properties it contains at high levels.. Also heavy metal removal from your body.
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> My source naturals powder came today yippee!! I already tok 3grams today b4 the powder arrived.. I want to take some of the powder now!!


 My powder just got here yesterday and this is my first day taking it. I was taking the pills prior. I am ecstatic to see if I get even more benefits.

I took mine with applesauce.  It wasnt   but it wasn't  either.  If I didn't look at the green I would hardly taste it.  It tasted almost like a green drink. I think if I only had 3 grams I wouldn't taste it at all. But at 7ish (I took two teaspoons, and 1/3 of another teaspoon and mixed it in my applesauce), I did taste it slightly. It wasn't horrible, it was okay, and it is very tolerable so I know I can do this. I just have to look away from the huge green applesauce I'm eating, or else I'll have to imagine it being something else. I don't know what yet. Either way, it's definitely a keeper. I made sure to chase it with water so it would dissolve completely.

I liked taking it this way because I could hardly taste it, and also it went down a LOT faster. I'm a slow drinker, so having to sip, sip, sip at something like this isn't something I want to do.  Four spoonfuls, and swallows and it was all gone.  No after taste because I think it clung to the applesauce, and then followed with water.

This is definitely the way I'll do it in the future.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Weight Alert.

It's been two weeks. Yes I eat right meaning all natural and stuff, but I do eat sweets (albeit all natural but sweets are sweets), and I had some weight to get off. It's been going with the way I eat, but it is going faster now.  I do eat primarily fish, some chicken and veggies but add to that chocolate chip cookies made with umbromulated wheat flour and honey (seems good for you but still it is sugar), and also PASTA!  So anyways I'm down 8.5 pounds since we started. I usually lose 2 a week, so this like doubled it.  I have lost a lot of weight on my own since I started eating better but this really does provide the "environment" for weight loss like the article I posted in this thread says. 

Before you ask, I posted an article before for the skinnie minnies amongst us. It won't make you lose weight if you don't have weight to lose. It regulates the body. So in other words if you're 20 pds or even more like say 50 overweight, the body knows it has extra weight on it, and it starts to balance itself after taking chlorella. If you're the right weight, your body knows and will work on balancing other stuff in your system.


----------



## Kimbosheart

IndianAngel22 said:


> I'm so surprised everyone is going to up 6-9 grams, 15 grams, 3 teaspoons of this stuff a day or more. I have the source naturals powder and I remember babydoll hair saying 3g a day was enough. Isn't that a little overboard? I know mine says take 1 tsp 1-3 times daily too but is that even necessary? I don't think I'd go over 3 teaspoons ever I was gonna stick to only 1 for a while and maybe 2. Why is everyone taking so many grams?
> 
> BTW I take mine in applesauce, it's pretty good. BtW if I take it at night I don't really feel any detox effects.



Im going to take a higher dose for a short time only and then go back down and maintain at a lower dose. I have this little hair goal that Im trying to meet, so in case my body has some other internal needs that I don't know about I want to take enough chlorella to meet those deficits and still positively affect my hair, skin and nails.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Kimbosheart said:


> Im going to take a higher dose for a short time only and then go back down and maintain at a lower dose. I have this little hair goal that Im trying to meet, so in case my body has some other internal needs that I don't know about I want to take enough chlorella to meet those deficits and still positively affect my hair, skin and nails.


 Yeah, I see myself at a higher dose for a long time (months) so that I can get the full benefit, but later I see myself more at the maintenance doses suggested.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Anyone else hoping chlorella will regulate weight. I know this is primarily health and hair related, but just curious. You don't have to say how much or anything, but I was just curious.


----------



## Kimbosheart

I would never complain if Chlorella helped me to lose a few pounds. I'm not sure if I have anymore to lose but as long as I don't look like a stick figure Im cool with dropping a pound or two.

My question is about tinglyness. Since about monday my fingertips and scalp and my eyebrows have been all tingly. I can see my nails growing, by the end of the day they are longer than they were in the morning. Now if the tingly equals growth than yay for my scalp but nay for my eyebrows, I already stay on tweezer patrol. Is anybody else experiencing this?


----------



## yodie

I'm still aiming for regularity with Chlorella. Haven't noticed any growth with my nails or tingly sensations on my scalp.  I had a slight sore throat, but that went away.  I've noticed that my appetite isn't as crazy as it used to be and I'm not nearly as tired as I used to be.  I think I finish food just because I'm used to doing so.  

I really need to pick up some apple sauce from Trader Joe's.


----------



## truequeen06

luckiestdestiny said:


> Anyone else hoping chlorella will regulate weight. I know this is primarily health and hair related, but just curious. You don't have to say how much or anything, but I was just curious.



Weight isn't my primary reason for taking this, but if it did help me shed some pounds, it would be great.  I'm looking to loose about 30 lbs through clean eating a excercise . . . I'm having a hard time with the clean eating lol.  Damn college.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Kimbosheart said:


> I would never complain if Chlorella helped me to lose a few pounds. I'm not sure if I have anymore to lose but as long as I don't look like a stick figure Im cool with dropping a pound or two.
> 
> My question is about tinglyness. Since about monday my fingertips and scalp and my eyebrows have been all tingly. I can see my nails growing, by the end of the day they are longer than they were in the morning. Now if the tingly equals growth than yay for my scalp but nay for my eyebrows, I already stay on tweezer patrol. Is anybody else experiencing this?


 Haven't noticed the tingly. I received a sensation in my head, though and I think that's hair growth related. Don't worry about your eyebrows!  I haven't had eyebrow growth. It's not like we'll be woolly mammoths!  I also was checking for other types of hair growth as I know some people w/ biotin complain about moustache, etc. No moustache for me! The hair growth is on my head, and other growth in my nails where I need it. I have had to cut my toenails more.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> I'm still aiming for regularity with Chlorella. Haven't noticed any growth with my nails or tingly sensations on my scalp. I had a slight sore throat, but that went away. I've noticed that my appetite isn't as crazy as it used to be and I'm not nearly as tired as I used to be. I think I finish food just because I'm used to doing so.
> 
> I really need to pick up some apple sauce from Trader Joe's.


 
What's your dose now yodie?


----------



## belle_reveuse28

I hiope this makes me loose weight, or rather, creates the right environment for it.  i'm trying to loose 30 lbs, and so far I have been wroking out five days a week since January 10.  I can tell I am smaller, but I would like this to help facilitate faster weight loss.  i believe it will because it has curbed my appetite tremendously, and it's true that it also curbs my cravings for sweets and junk food.  For the most part, I'm drinking tea all day, like hot green tea, or fasting tea by Yogi, and stuff like that.  I'm glad to be able to regulate what i eat, and for teh most part, I eat fish, some chicken, and lots of steamed veggies.


----------



## Kimbosheart

luckiestdestiny said:


> Haven't noticed the tingly. I received a sensation in my head, though and I think that's hair growth related. Don't worry about your eyebrows!  I haven't had eyebrow growth. *It's not like we'll be woolly mammoths*!:



LOL, you haven't seen me in person. that quote about frida kahlo and groucho marx is all me without the Indian lady and her thread.


----------



## CurlyMoo

How long did it take you guys to get your Chlorella from Vitacost? I ordered mine on Wednesday.


----------



## yodie

luckiestdestiny said:


> What's your dose now yodie?



I go back and forth between 2g's and 6g's. I seem to have bm's and other detox symptoms at 2g's. I'm more constipated at 6g's, but I'm also taking aloe.


----------



## mariofmagdal

luckiestdestiny said:


> Anyone else hoping chlorella will regulate weight. I know this is primarily health and hair related, but just curious. You don't have to say how much or anything, but I was just curious.


 

Weight regulation would be a most welcomed plus! I would certainly do the happy dance! Overall health benefits are my main goal.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

belle_reveuse28 said:


> I hope this makes me loose weight, or rather, creates the right environment for it. i'm trying to loose 30 lbs, and so far I have been wroking out five days a week since January 10. I can tell I am smaller, but I would like this to help facilitate faster weight loss. i believe it will because it has curbed my appetite tremendously, and it's true that it also curbs my cravings for sweets and junk food. For the most part, I'm drinking tea all day, like hot green tea, or fasting tea by Yogi, and stuff like that. I'm glad to be able to regulate what i eat, and for teh most part, I eat fish, some chicken, and lots of steamed veggies.


 
I hope it helps you too. With the way you're eating, I'm sure you're on the way. It seems to me this stuff "enhances" what you're doing right. 

I am amazed that most of my sweet cravings are gone too. I still crave but I just get full of sweets so quickly.  I'm loving that part.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

CurlyMoo said:


> How long did it take you guys to get your Chlorella from Vitacost? I ordered mine on Wednesday.


  I got mine in four days but it should have been 2 as I expedited it. Some on the thread got an email that it was back ordered. It seems like it's only a few days more than normal, though and then it arrives.


----------



## IndianAngel22

Well I'm chilling at 3g right now yall and the only time I felt any gurgling or gassyness was the first day and that was only a half teaspoon. I take a teaspoon a night in applesauce and I'm not feeling a thing. My nails feel the same as always, my scalp itches normally so if I'm itching I don't think it's cuz of growth, I still have my taste for sweets, my appetite has not curbed one bit I'm still a hungry fatty mc fatty like before *that's just what I call loving food*, I'm not breaking out anymore than before..... I dunno I'm not seeing anything. I don't have a cold or anything. I'm not backed up. I guess it's been easier for me to have a BM but that's about it. I feel like I need to be feeling something! I almost want to dump 3 teaspoons in something so I can get sick just so I can say hey!!! I'm detoxing!!!!......... I mean ok the fainting spell may have been a little much when I first started but that was probably because I didn't eat and was on that at the same time. So.... what's going on? I want some pain! I want some symptoms! NOt for real but I just want to know my hair is growing...... lol!


----------



## IndianAngel22

CurlyMoo said:


> How long did it take you guys to get your Chlorella from Vitacost? I ordered mine on Wednesday.



If you ordered the 8oz you may never get it. I ordered that at first and was waiting all my life, then got a back order email. The 16oz was in stock though and I got it in a few days, I just switched my order. I'm happy I got it too because it's not as big as I thought it'd be and I feel like I'm getting my money's worth


----------



## GeorginaSparks

i went to Vitacost and im confused...which one are you guys ordering? I see one with 200mg but serving size of 10 tablets so if i take one a day it means im taking 20mg?


here are the source natural ones
http://www.vitacost.com/productResu...&Ne=1&Ntt=chlorella&Ntk=products&N=32+2007967


----------



## Sweet Charm

I am happy because I ate about 5 hours ago and then took a gram of chlorella.  5 hours has passed and im not even a little bit hungry! Usually by now I would have eaten like 2 days worth of food! lol 

But the only thing is that my acne has flared up! 
Should I just stay at 1 gram or up it? other than that im fine.


----------



## Sweet Charm

sunbasque said:


> i went to Vitacost and im confused...which one are you guys ordering? I see one with 200mg but serving size of 10 tablets so if i take one a day it means im taking 20mg?
> 
> 
> here are the source natural ones
> http://www.vitacost.com/productResu...&Ne=1&Ntt=chlorella&Ntk=products&N=32+2007967




Im taking the source naturals 200mg. 300 capsules which i think is second on that list 10 pills is 2 grams 

The first day i took 5 pills which is 1 gram then the next day 8 pills and today 10 pills ; 2 grams
​


----------



## luckiestdestiny

IndianAngel22 said:


> Well I'm chilling at 3g right now yall and the only time I felt any gurgling or gassyness was the first day and that was only a half teaspoon. I take a teaspoon a night in applesauce and I'm not feeling a thing. My nails feel the same as always, my scalp itches normally so if I'm itching I don't think it's cuz of growth, I still have my taste for sweets, my appetite has not curbed one bit I'm still a hungry fatty mc fatty like before *that's just what I call loving food*, I'm not breaking out anymore than before..... I dunno I'm not seeing anything. I don't have a cold or anything. I'm not backed up. I guess it's been easier for me to have a BM but that's about it. I feel like I need to be feeling something! I almost want to dump 3 teaspoons in something so I can get sick just so I can say hey!!! I'm detoxing!!!!......... I mean ok the fainting spell may have been a little much when I first started but that was probably because I didn't eat and was on that at the same time. So.... what's going on? I want some pain! I want some symptoms! NOt for real but I just want to know my hair is growing...... lol!


 
Wow hon. Like I said if you're a skinnie minnie your body is not going to need to balance that. From the look of your pics, your appetite isn't going to be curbed because it doesn't need to. It just balances the body. So for those who are overweight the body says "hey that's enough, you're full" and for you skinnie minnies it's not going to happen, even if you eat all the vegetables on earth, or half a cow. I have a friend who eats enough for two men and that woman is barely breaking 100 pds (her diet is atrocious).  You think chlorella is going to stop her appetite? It doesn't need to because her metabolism is working overtime so there's no need to increase it or cut down on her cravings.  You're not getting symptoms good.  You're getting healthier so just keep going and you'll get there.  At least the Bm is a start! It's only been two weeks since this thread has been up, and probably less since you bought the product. Each person is working in their own time.  It'll happen.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

dollie said:


> I am happy because I ate about 5 hours ago and then took a gram of chlorella. 5 hours has passed and im not even a little bit hungry! Usually by now I would have eaten like 2 days worth of food! lol
> 
> But the only thing is that my acne has flared up!
> Should I just stay at 1 gram or up it? other than that im fine.


 
It should clear. Stay the course if that's your only symptom.  We are detoxing so stuff may come up from time to time, and then go away. Do what you think is best, because you could still up it if you wanted to unless you get really bad detox symptoms, then you'd need to cut back and stay until they cleared. As of now, a pimple or two or more shouldn't hinder you from cutting up your dose.


----------



## GeorginaSparks

dollie said:


> Im taking the source naturals 200mg. 300 capsules which i think is second on that list 10 pills is 2 grams
> 
> The first day i took 5 pills which is 1 gram then the next day 8 pills and today 10 pills ; 2 grams
> ​



just making sure...is it this one?
http://www.vitacost.com/Source-Naturals-Yaeyama-Chlorella-200-mg-300-Tablets


----------



## Sweet Charm

sunbasque said:


> just making sure...is it this one?
> http://www.vitacost.com/Source-Naturals-Yaeyama-Chlorella-200-mg-300-Tablets


  thats the one that im talking about


----------



## GeorginaSparks

thanks...this will be my last time in the hair forum. this is ridiculous...


----------



## Muse

IndianAngel22 said:


> I'm so surprised everyone is going to up 6-9 grams, 15 grams, 3 teaspoons of this stuff a day or more. I have the source naturals powder and I remember babydoll hair saying 3g a day was enough. Isn't that a little overboard? I know mine says take 1 tsp 1-3 times daily too but is that even necessary? I don't think I'd go over 3 teaspoons ever I was gonna stick to only 1 for a while and maybe 2. Why is everyone taking so many grams?
> 
> BTW I take mine in applesauce, it's pretty good. BtW if I take it at night I don't really feel any detox effects.



I am taking a higher amount because I have an autoimmune disease that I would like to try and treat with algae hopefully allowing me to come off of conventional meds. 15-20+g is the recommended dose to do so. That is my primary reason for taking it then for general health and protection from any other diseases and third for the hair. I wouldn't dare take 15g just to grow my hair, for that reason alone it would be overkill because it doesn't take that much to see results in the hair. For the ladies taking it for primary hair reasons I think 3-6g would be enough.


----------



## Muse

luckiestdestiny said:


> Anyone else hoping chlorella will regulate weight. I know this is primarily health and hair related, but just curious. You don't have to say how much or anything, but I was just curious.



I sure am. I joined Curves a month ago and I have seen great results already with that and cutting out fast food and lots of junk food. I am 15lbs away from the weight I am suppose to be for my height/build and I am hoping chlorella can help get me there.



IndianAngel22 said:


> Well I'm chilling at 3g right now yall and the only time I felt any gurgling or gassyness was the first day and that was only a half teaspoon. I take a teaspoon a night in applesauce and I'm not feeling a thing. My nails feel the same as always, my scalp itches normally so if I'm itching I don't think it's cuz of growth, I still have my taste for sweets, my appetite has not curbed one bit I'm still a hungry fatty mc fatty like before *that's just what I call loving food*, I'm not breaking out anymore than before..... I dunno I'm not seeing anything. I don't have a cold or anything. I'm not backed up. I guess it's been easier for me to have a BM but that's about it. I feel like I need to be feeling something! I almost want to dump 3 teaspoons in something so I can get sick just so I can say hey!!! I'm detoxing!!!!......... I mean ok the fainting spell may have been a little much when I first started but that was probably because I didn't eat and was on that at the same time. So.... what's going on? I want some pain! I want some symptoms! NOt for real but I just want to know my hair is growing...... lol!



All that could come when you bump it up. I know it's hard not to feel ANYTHING when you are hearing others say they felt something within DAYS. I was reading one of the articles LD posted (from a free e-book about chlorella and spirulina) and the guy was saying some people will see results in a few weeks, others in a few months. Has it been a week for you? It's good to have others as a reference but don't despair and compare. It is working for you and one day it will just hit you like...BAM! I don't even know if it's mandatory that everyone display detox symptoms, may be common but some people may never go through this and experience the benefits. IMHO those are the lucky ones


----------



## yodie

I think my body may take longer to display results. It usually does. 

I'd love to lose some unwanted fat. 5-10 lbs would be great!!

I also have a problem with my nape. It hasn't really grown since I started getting relaxers in the 7th grade. Biotin makes a difference, but the hair doesn't really catch unless I use biotin. So, I'm almost scared to stop using biotin and iron. The iron backs me up and I don't go regularly anyway, which is why I take aloe.

So, chlorella, when it really starts working, will be a huge blessing. But if it does something for my nape and regularity, then wow! 

God will direct me about the right amounts to take (as I write this I'm feeling like my body is so deficient in many things. Maybe I'll have to go to a high dose to treat my symptoms) because it is confusing when you want to treat all your symptoms at once.

Have a chlorella day ladies!!


----------



## Whimsy

I'm not seeing any BM results.  I am doing 2g a day and will up it to 3g starting today.  My BMs are green, but I'm not going consistently.  The thing I crave most is regularity from this, but no luck so far.  How long did it take for you all to get the regularity part going?


----------



## Prose Princess

So I'm confused on how we're supposed to do this. Once your BMs are green, are you supposed to maintain your dosage for a few days, then increase til you get to a really high dose and come back down? Or do you just keeo increasing and increasing and maintain a high dose for a while and then come back down? Yesterday was my second day and I took 2.25g. This morning I had a green BM and a little more fatigue than usual (I'm ALWAYS tired) and other than that no detox symptoms. What should I do now?


----------



## Muse

I was feeling pretty dizzy and off when I woke up this morning. I am taking 4g of chlorella BUT I dived right in to the spirulina. I was reading another message board about spirulina and someone said that ALL algae has a detox effect because of the chlorophyll not just chlorella. It is not unbearable I just feel like I really want to go back to sleep. Like it's something I should sleep off. Another poster on that message board said that she experienced dizziness after taking spirulina for a few days and after that went away she felt great! I have been taking spirulina for 3 days now and chlorella for almost a week. I was gonna raise my chlorella up 1g this weekend but I think I'll stay at 4g over the weekend and see how I feel by monday. Not gonna raise my spirulina now either(9g-I know I'm crazy!!!) and just ride it out this weekend. My body has felt WAY worse than this before from a virus and I recovered so I figure for me personally this isn't worth dropping down my intake since it's not affecting my work or other daily activities, more of an annoyance.


----------



## scarcity21

how are you guys ingesting the powder? mixing it with applesause? do u taste it? whats the consistency?


----------



## truequeen06

All I know is I'm currently bloated and haven't bm'd in 4 days . . . which is kind of scary.  I have however had the gaseous symptoms.  I know that's kind of TMI, but I think we're all past that right now.


----------



## yodie

I definitely know how you feel, but you should give it a little more time. Try to be patient with your body and look for regularity after about a month of taking chlorella. It may happen sooner and it may happen later. Either way you will work with your body. Remember, our bodies are healing and being treated. This doesn't always happen overnight, especially for us who have more issues than others.

We'll get there with regularity. Can't speak for anyone else, but chlorella will be a lifestyle change for me. So, I'm willing to be patient while chlorella gets into all the deficient areas of my body. 

We'll get there ladies. Progress vs. Challenge 





Whimsy said:


> I'm not seeing any BM results.  I am doing 2g a day and will up it to 3g starting today.  My BMs are green, but I'm not going consistently.  The thing I crave most is regularity from this, but no luck so far.  How long did it take for you all to get the regularity part going?


----------



## onelove08

For anyone having digestive issues, try a digestive enzyme or magnesium. I have a thyroid problem. I used to go but, it would take awhile. tmi i know. i started taking magnesium with vitamin C before bed. it was helpful. also try accupressure. lay down maybe at night before you go to bed, gently rub your belly in a clockwise motion for about 10 seconds (with your right hand). take your left hand, make a fist, place it on your belly, take your right hand and place it on top of your left fist gently press down and hold for about 10 seconds, repeat for i think five minutes.  have been doing this for awhile as well. about 3 years. if you do not want to use your hands, you can use a hand held massager. you can find them at walmart and walgreens. the ones with the rounded ends. sorry so long. i hope this helps! it looks harder than it is. it is very easy.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

onelove08 said:


> For anyone having digestive issues, try a digestive enzyme or magnesium. I have a thyroid problem. I used to go but, it would take awhile. tmi i know. i started taking magnesium with vitamin C before bed. it was helpful. also try accupressure. lay down maybe at night before you go to bed, gently rub your belly in a clockwise motion for about 10 seconds (with your right hand). take your left hand, make a fist, place it on your belly, take your right hand and place it on top of your left fist gently press down and hold for about 10 seconds, repeat for i think five minutes.  have been doing this for awhile as well. about 3 years. if you do not want to use your hands, you can use a hand held massager. you can find them at walmart and walgreens. the ones with the rounded ends. sorry so long. i hope this helps! it looks harder than it is. it is very easy.


I would like to add to this very excellent post to get Magnesium Citrate







That will get you moving right nicely.

Also drink lots of water, believe it or not water helps with the # 2 also!


----------



## onelove08

Thank you! I order from this site! Water for sure!


----------



## Kimbosheart

Prose Princess said:


> So I'm confused on how we're supposed to do this. Once your BMs are green, are you supposed to maintain your dosage for a few days, then increase til you get to a really high dose and come back down? Or do you just keeo increasing and increasing and maintain a high dose for a while and then come back down? Yesterday was my second day and I took 2.25g. This morning I had a green BM and a little more fatigue than usual (I'm ALWAYS tired) and other than that no detox symptoms. What should I do now?



The Green BM means that you have enough in your body. _*BUT *_ you can take more. It is a superfood so any nutrients that your body doesn't need will naturally flush out. It will not accumulate nor will it cause some sort of build-up. The green BM should therefore by a FLOOR. Once you safely get past the detox you probably don't want to take less than the dosage where you first saw your green BM. 

The benefits of a higher dose over a sustained period of time are all detailed in the links to literature that LD posted. People have cured and eased long-term health problems by taking higher doses of chlorella. That being said the literature seems to lead to the conclusion that there is a treatment dosage and a maintenance dosage. What you are treating will determine the treatment dosage and the length of time you stay there before you drop down to the maintenance dosage. The literature does not point to stopping chlorella at any time, just consuming less than before because you will be healthy and balanced. 

Whimsy, I have never had a problem with irregularity more like the opposite. For me I noticed the change in the type of BM more than I noticed the change in frequency. Same with the gas and stuff, my metabolism is pretty fast and efficient so when things smell I know something strange is going on in there. 

Look for other symptoms of detox. There have been several links posted listing the symptoms. We are all so different internally but I agree with Yodie that this is a lifestyle change. Don't be afraid to take it slow and wait to see the benefits over time. I plan on introducing this to my grandmother when I see her next month. I really believe this can help so many people. 

I hope this helps all the newbies and what not. This is isn't just for hair, even though Im greedy for hair growth I really want to see what it does for me internally as well.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I don't know but my stress spot in my neck started hurting like I injured it. I would have thought it was an injury but I haven't worked out with weights upper body in 2 weeks...its going away now but goodness. I wonder if that some healing going on up there. That thing was killing me.. It feels much better today.

It flairs up when I get stressed out, I haven't been really that stressed lately :scratchch

ETA: I have been totally cleaned out (not in a bad or painful way) I mean but woo wee!  I lost 2 lbs just from that alone.  No kidding!!!


----------



## yodie

I have to admit that my bm's don't smell as terrible as they used to.  I can leave the door open and/or not strike a match.  Ha! Go on and laugh ladies.  Chlorella has a lot of work to do in my body.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Muse said:


> I am taking a higher amount because I have an autoimmune disease that I would like to try and treat with algae hopefully allowing me to come off of conventional meds. 15-20+g is the recommended dose to do so. That is my primary reason for taking it then for general health and protection from any other diseases and third for the hair. I wouldn't dare take 15g just to grow my hair, for that reason alone it would be overkill because it doesn't take that much to see results in the hair. For the ladies taking it for primary hair reasons I think 3-6g would be enough.


There are many reasons to take a higher dose if you want to. For instance if your diet is primarily vegetarian see bolded below, if you're getting less amounts of meat and more of veggies see bolded thus not getting enough protein in your diet, if you have disease of course, and also there's the bolded stating there is no harm in taking more.  

I do believe that you are right that the upper 15-20 dose is primarily for disease.  I don't see harm going to 9 grms. I didn't post that article, but it states the same thing about being able to take more and as chlorella is a pure food there's no risk of higher amounts being toxic.

As for me I mentioned earlier I have thyroid disease. Probably why that other detox I did last year killed and I mean it was awful.  I have Grave's which is an autoimmune thyroid disease and was given radioactive iodine (which I should not have taken but I was listening to my doctors only to find out there was alternatives) which then caused hypo thyroid and a list of other symptoms.  So I may go up to the 15-20 gram dose myself.  

In addition regardless of what you take after determining what symptoms (etc), you should DEFINITELY scale back down via what MUSE says because you have to go to the maintenance dose when your body is balanced (and you're getting the effect you want to). There should not be a need to take more after that.
----------------------------
How  much should I take per day?
Three to four grams per day is a good maintenance dosage of Chlorella for a person to take. With this amount, you will not notice significant changes, and your body will get many of the nutrients it must have to function properly such amino acids (protein), vital minerals, vitamins, carbohydrates and enzymes. *However, a person taking 5-7 grams per day is quite common and at this level you will notice significant changes in digestion, energy and overall health.* *At higher dosages such as 10-12 grams per day, a person could stop eating meat and feel confident that they were getting an adequate amount of protein and other necessary nutrients that meat provides.*


http://www.chlorellafactor.com/chlor...rulina-30.html
Chlorella
*Disease-fighting dose: 10 grams / day 
Maintenance dose: 5 grams / day *
Upper limit: *there is no upper limit, but introduce chlorella into your diet gradually and monitor your stools. *Since chlorella can result in mild diarrhea in some persons, introduce it slowly. (Your body will adapt over a period of a few weeks, allowing you to take more.) 


Once again, most people take far too little of these foods. I've seen people take two tiny tablets of chlorella -- about 300mg -- and declare they've "taken my chlorella for the day!" That's like eating one bite of broccoli and expecting to receive the full health benefits of broccoli.

In order to be effective, you've got to take the much larger doses mentioned above. If you buy chlorella in tiny tablets, as it is often sold, that means taking a handful of tablets with each meal. Here's a tip: don't count out the tablets every single time. Count them once so you know what five grams looks like. After that, just grab a handful and toss it down your throat. It doesn't matter if it's off by a few tablets. Remember: these aren't drugs. You don't have to be exact about it, just make sure you're getting at least the doses mentioned above.

*There's no harm in taking more, of course*. Aside from the health benefits I've described here, the main thing you'll notice is that your stools will turn green. This is an indication that you're getting a good dose of chlorella into your diet. *If your stools aren't green, you aren't taking enough.*


----------



## Supergirl

luckiestdestiny said:


> There are many reasons to take a higher dose if you want to. For instance if your diet is primarily vegetarian see bolded below, if you're getting less amounts of meat and more of veggies see bolded thus not getting enough protein in your diet, if you have disease of course, and also there's the bolded stating there is no harm in taking more.
> 
> I do believe that you are right that the upper 15-20 dose is primarily for disease.  I don't see harm going to 9 grms. I didn't post that article, but it states the same thing about being able to take more and as chlorella is a pure food there's no risk of higher amounts being toxic.
> 
> As for me I mentioned earlier I have thyroid disease. Probably why that other detox I did last year killed and I mean it was awful.  I have Grave's which is an autoimmune thyroid disease and was given radioactive iodine (which I should not have taken but I was listening to my doctors only to find out there was alternatives) which then caused hypo thyroid and a list of other symptoms.  So I may go up to the 15-20 gram dose myself.
> 
> In addition regardless of what you take after determining what symptoms (etc), you should DEFINITELY scale back down via what MUSE says because you have to go to the maintenance dose when your body is balanced (and you're getting the effect you want to). There should not be a need to take more after that.
> ----------------------------
> How  much should I take per day?
> Three to four grams per day is a good maintenance dosage of Chlorella for a person to take. With this amount, you will not notice significant changes, and your body will get many of the nutrients it must have to function properly such amino acids (protein), vital minerals, vitamins, carbohydrates and enzymes. *However, a person taking 5-7 grams per day is quite common and at this level you will notice significant changes in digestion, energy and overall health.* *At higher dosages such as 10-12 grams per day, a person could stop eating meat and feel confident that they were getting an adequate amount of protein and other necessary nutrients that meat provides.*
> 
> 
> http://www.chlorellafactor.com/chlor...rulina-30.html
> Chlorella
> *Disease-fighting dose: 10 grams / day
> Maintenance dose: 5 grams / day *
> Upper limit: *there is no upper limit, but introduce chlorella into your diet gradually and monitor your stools. *Since chlorella can result in mild diarrhea in some persons, introduce it slowly. (Your body will adapt over a period of a few weeks, allowing you to take more.)
> 
> 
> Once again, most people take far too little of these foods. I've seen people take two tiny tablets of chlorella -- about 300mg -- and declare they've "taken my chlorella for the day!" That's like eating one bite of broccoli and expecting to receive the full health benefits of broccoli.
> 
> In order to be effective, you've got to take the much larger doses mentioned above. If you buy chlorella in tiny tablets, as it is often sold, that means taking a handful of tablets with each meal. Here's a tip: don't count out the tablets every single time. Count them once so you know what five grams looks like. After that, just grab a handful and toss it down your throat. It doesn't matter if it's off by a few tablets. Remember: these aren't drugs. You don't have to be exact about it, just make sure you're getting at least the doses mentioned above.
> 
> *There's no harm in taking more, of course*. Aside from the health benefits I've described here, the main thing you'll notice is that your stools will turn green. This is an indication that you're getting a good dose of chlorella into your diet. *If your stools aren't green, you aren't taking enough.*



Does the shade of green matter?  (I'm seeing really dark)


----------



## LaidBak

Well, no BM issues whatsoever, no real changes in my nails, but I do have a nice amount of NG.  Just checking in to say that I went up to 5gs today.  I took them at breakfast and have not felt fatigued at all today.  I am so glad that symptom passed! My face is still a little bumpy though.  
As for weight loss, I have belly fat (just a smidgen) that I'd like to see disappear.  I don't need to lose weight, just get rid of 2-3 inches around my waist.


----------



## IndianAngel22

LOL. Every time someone asks a questions you can expect LuckiestDestiny to drop the BOMB of knowledge on you lol! If I was a newbie and got all that I'd be like DANG!!!!! 

*faints* 

LOL! Good job girl


----------



## CurlyMoo

IndianAngel22 said:


> If you ordered the 8oz you may never get it. I ordered that at first and was waiting all my life, then got a back order email. The 16oz was in stock though and I got it in a few days, I just switched my order. I'm happy I got it too because it's not as big as I thought it'd be and I feel like I'm getting my money's worth


 
I ordered the 16oz and it's currently in Commerce City, Colorado. erplexed  I see you are in the Midwest like me. So I was hoping I would have it by today. If not I may have to wait til Monday.


----------



## yodie

Ladies, I also have terrible yeast infections. I don't kow if chlorella has done it all, but let's just say the yeast has decreased by at least 70%.  Yay!! I'm reading the chlorella/spirulina e-book.  Here's what it says:

_Chlorella has been touted as the perfect whole food. Aside from being a complete protein and containing all the B vitamins, vitamin C, vitamin E, and the major minerals (with zinc and iron in amounts large enough to be considered supplementary), it has been found to improve the immune system, improve digestion, detoxify the body, accelerate healing, protect against radiation, aid in the prevention of degenerative diseases, *help in treatment of Candida albi**cans*, relieve arthritis pain and, because of its nutritional content, aid in the success of numerous weight loss programs._

I have so many minor issues going on that I'll have to take a higher dose (I don't eat red meat either until my body gets so weak that I HAVE to force myself to eat a piece of red meat).


----------



## IndianAngel22

CurlyMoo said:


> I ordered the 16oz and it's currently in Commerce City, Colorado. erplexed  I see you are in the Midwest like me. So I was hoping I would have it by today. If not I may have to wait til Monday.



If you call them they'll tell you where it is everyday. I called one day and they were like "it's in route to your house now lol!" I was like thanks!!!! Ran home and there it was! *haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa heavens open up*


----------



## luckiestdestiny

truequeen06 said:


> All I know is I'm currently bloated and haven't bm'd in 4 days . . . which is kind of scary. I have however had the gaseous symptoms. I know that's kind of TMI, but I think we're all past that right now.


 Please cut your dose in half right now and stay there until you're regular. And then even after that for at least a week before you raise your dose. I don't care how big or small your dose is now, cut it in half.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> I definitely know how you feel, but you should give it a little more time. Try to be patient with your body and look for regularity after about a month of taking chlorella. It may happen sooner and it may happen later. Either way you will work with your body. Remember, our bodies are healing and being treated. This doesn't always happen overnight, especially for us who have more issues than others.
> 
> We'll get there with regularity. Can't speak for anyone else, but chlorella will be a lifestyle change for me. So, I'm willing to be patient while chlorella gets into all the deficient areas of my body.
> 
> We'll get there ladies. Progress vs. Challenge


 

Thanks for this.  Patience is so important. When I started chlorella I knew it had the great benefits but I really didn't care how long it took for me to see them. I was just going to continue to take it.  That should be more the attitude as it's for overall health.


----------



## CurlyMoo

IndianAngel22 said:


> If you call them they'll tell you where it is everyday. I called one day and they were like "it's in route to your house now lol!" I was like thanks!!!! Ran home and there it was! *haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa heavens open up*


 
Call who? Vitacost or UPS?


----------



## IndianAngel22

CurlyMoo said:


> Call who? Vitacost or UPS?


Call Vitacost


----------



## CurlyMoo

OK guys, I have a question as to what is a regular BM. Is it once a day, after every meal, once every two days or once a week? I know normal for me is once a day or every two days. If I'm drinking plenty of water and eating a high dose of veggies and fiber (apples, raisin bran) it could be several times a day.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> I have to admit that my bm's don't smell as terrible as they used to. I can leave the door open and/or not strike a match. Ha! Go on and laugh ladies. Chlorella has a lot of work to do in my body.


----------



## Kimbosheart

CurlyMoo said:


> OK guys, I have a question as to what is a regular BM. Is it once a day, after every meal, once every two days or once a week? I know normal for me is once a day or every two days. If I'm drinking plenty of water and eating a high dose of veggies and fiber (apples, raisin bran) it could be several times a day.



Go with that for regular. I remember from back in my dorm daze regular is not the same thing every person. 

I'm defining regular as being not too soft and I don't have to work to get it out. I normally have at least 4-7 BMs per day so anything more than that is what I consider increased regularity. I know something is wrong if I haven't had a BM all day. 

I'm in the clear for detoxing symptoms I think. I also think Im at 8g its hard to tell because I don't use a real teaspoon,


----------



## luckiestdestiny

LaidBak said:


> Well, no BM issues whatsoever, no real changes in my nails, but I do have a nice amount of NG. Just checking in to say that I went up to 5gs today. I took them at breakfast and have not felt fatigued at all today. I am so glad that symptom passed! My face is still a little bumpy though.
> As for weight loss, I have belly fat (just a smidgen) that I'd like to see disappear. I don't need to lose weight, just get rid of 2-3 inches around my waist.


 
Well I hope you checked that study I posted earlier about the people taking chlorella in 4 months had reduced body fat (those that needed to lose).  So I hope that helps with the waist!  

about the newgrowth!  I'm glad some others are enjoying that benefit.'

Good to know the fatigue is gone.

I'm sure the bumps are soon to follow (as soon as it cleans your system).


----------



## luckiestdestiny

IndianAngel22 said:


> LOL. Every time someone asks a questions you can expect LuckiestDestiny to drop the BOMB of knowledge on you lol! If I was a newbie and got all that I'd be like DANG!!!!!
> 
> *faints*
> 
> LOL! Good job girl


 
I hope that's okay with everyone.  I just read so much about it, and I like to share.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

scarcity21 said:


> i have been on chlorella off and on for a couple months now....i love it bcos it keeps me regular, i havent noticed any effects on my hair (im usually not that observant) and also i have natural hair with over 70% shrinkage and i havent straightened in a while. Anywho the only side effects are know are green stool (sorry TMI) and when u 1st start taking it, it has a mild laxative effect. It is considered one of the Superfoods and it contains aminos and chlorophyll. Im up for a challenge bcos here lately ive been consistent with taking it, its just so expensive for my student wallet


 
It's pretty pricey.  I got the spirulina from GNC, same thing.  It's under 10


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Reporting back. I don't know if the powder is more potent but...yesterday I took the powder with my apple sauce.  I chased with water after to make sure it dissolved correctly. The only detox symptom I had was hot and cold like I had a fever for a couple of hours and then it went away.  Today no symptoms and all is good.  On my way up to 9 gms. I figured you have to have some detox symptoms that's a good thing. Only quit if it's unbearable, too many symptoms, or constipation, diarrhea, and of course allergy which I know I don't have by now. So I'm powering onward. I took my powder again today with applesauce (small amount  probably a quarter cup ish of apple sauce. I only wanted a little as I didn't want to sit with a huge green bowl of applesauce and I knew I could just swallow quickly as it wouldn't have much taste to it.  It made this dark green past but I just scooped it up and swallowed. Drunk some water scooped up, swallowed until I took it all.  Took about four or five swallows and all gone in less than 2 minutes. Drinking would've taken me waaaaay longer.  I then followed with the rest of my glass of water.  I didn't even chew. I just swallowed the applesauce whole so as not to taste it. Not bad, no after taste).  Who ever thought of that it is a great idea because it just made it so much easier for me as I drink so slowly.


----------



## deola

Ok I just got my Source Natural chlorella and I am excited!
So I rip out the seal and open it and viola! chlorella on my kitchen floor!
Now why didn't you wonderful ladies warn a sister that the powder is well...... powdery and fluffy and stuff?

Anyways, try to get the stuff off my floor while thinking 'how do I drink this very deep green stuff?' It better be worth it!

So I add some pieces of frozen bananas, mixed frozen fruit and some orange juice and blend in my oster. It blends well but I can hardly bring myself to drink it-the smell! Think cod liver oil........aarg!

I will have to grow into this smell but it doesn't taste too bad and I'm telling myself- Deola think of the great benefits.

*staring at the cup while willing the said product to get into my stomach via another means without touching my lips*


----------



## soonergirl

Took my source naturals for the first time today too!! Mixed it in my naked fruit green machine smoothie...It was hard to get down gotta find another route!!


----------



## truequeen06

When I do a green drink smoothie, I blend it with apple, apple juice, banana and mango nectar.  It makes it taste like Naked Juice's Green Machine (which also has spirulina and chlorella)


----------



## AtlantaJJ

When I do my order I'm getting the capsules and the powder, the tablets to keep at the office for a mid day "snack".  I love the way my appetite has gone way down, and I have zero cravings for sugar!  ZERO!!! That's amazing!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

truequeen06 said:


> When I do a green drink smoothie, I blend it with apple, apple juice, banana and mango nectar.  It makes it taste like Naked Juice's Green Machine (which also has spirulina and chlorella)


Note to self, ...pick up these things at trader joes...


----------



## IndianAngel22

I'm telling yall. The applesauce is great! Yall trying to mix smoothies and stuff man I take the tiny little applesauce's from mott's you get like 6 in a pack. I but the strawberry and put a whole teaspoon in. Goes down fine! I even chew a little doesn't taste bad at all just don't smell it. Gone in under a minute! I love it


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Irresistible said:


> oh and to you I saw another post about checking with your doctor before this if your taking meds
> 
> I dont know what this stuff is exactly yet, as its been a long time since I looked into it, but *if it has ANYTHING to do with seaweed or kelp, be careful as you have stated there is an issue with your thyroid and the iodine in those products can jack it up*
> 
> get all the information you need regarding this




Japan Chlorella Treatment Association


----------



## yodie

IndianAngel22 said:


> I'm telling yall. The applesauce is great! Yall trying to mix smoothies and stuff man I take the tiny little applesauce's from mott's you get like 6 in a pack. I but the strawberry and put a whole teaspoon in. Goes down fine! I even chew a little doesn't taste bad at all just don't smell it. Gone in under a minute! I love it


 
Now why didn't I get some of this from the grocery store tonight? luckily I still have some pills left.

Great idea.  I may even throw in some flax seed/wheat germ and make a meal out of it.  Throw in some raw carrots. Now, that's good eating.

Another benefit of chlorella - it's kept me from spending endless hours on this forum. I usually pop into this thread and ignore the others.  I'm happy about that!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Japan Chlorella Treatment Association


 
Chorella doesn't have iodine in it so I'm glad you posted this. Thanks for this. Thanks for the info on how it balances the immune system for autoimmune disease. Wonderful info.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

truequeen06 said:


> When I do a green drink smoothie, I blend it with apple, apple juice, banana and mango nectar. It makes it taste like Naked Juice's Green Machine (which also has spirulina and chlorella)


Who knew? Great idea. If I ever want a change from applesauce, I may try it this way as I like Naked juice's Green Machine.


----------



## GrowinLonger

Took my first dose(3 grams) last night with 20oz water. Drank it straight! :fat:

Felt some abdominal gurglings about 10mins later and went to bed. 

Today at work, I noticed a big difference in my appetite (I missed lunch preparing for a meeting and hardly noticed! I was NOT hungry at all). About to take dose #2... I think I'll try apple juice this time.


----------



## Muse

IndianAngel22 said:


> I'm telling yall. The applesauce is great! Yall trying to mix smoothies and stuff man I take the tiny little applesauce's from mott's you get like 6 in a pack. I but the strawberry and put a whole teaspoon in. Goes down fine! I even chew a little doesn't taste bad at all just don't smell it. Gone in under a minute! I love it



That's exactly what I did! I bought those little applesauce cups and added a teaspoon and it was good. Just taste like applesauce. 



yodie said:


> Now why didn't I get some of this from the grocery store tonight? luckily I still have some pills left.
> 
> Great idea.  I may even throw in some flax seed/wheat germ and make a meal out of it.  Throw in some raw carrots. Now, that's good eating.
> 
> *Another benefit of chlorella - it's kept me from spending endless hours on this forum. I usually pop into this thread and ignore the others.  I'm happy about that!*



Ha! I know! I tried looking into other threads and there's just no intrest. I feel like this is it. I feel like this is gonna be what gets my hair into shape in every way because it's working from the inside.


----------



## Muse

Well the breakout on my face came this evening. It's on both checks and that's it. Looks like I have rosey cheeks. Though I have not noticed a decrease in cravings for sweet snacks I have noticed a decrease in cravings for sweet drinks. I use to drink a lot of juice and water but all I want now is water.

On the plus side the dizzyness went away and instead of wanting to go to sleep when I got home from work I went for a walk in the park instead. For some reason it seems like I have been on this stuff for longer than I have and I have to keep telling myself to be patient it hasn't even been a week!


----------



## yodie

Muse said:


> That's exactly what I did! I bought those little applesauce cups and added a teaspoon and it was good. Just taste like applesauce.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! I know! I tried looking into other threads and there's just no intrest. I feel like this is it. I feel like this is gonna be what gets my hair into shape in every way because it's working from the inside.



Exactly - no interest at all. Don't want to jump the gun, but I probably won't renew (end of 2009) because I will have found the answers to most of my hair and health needs in this one superfood.

Okay yall, I have no cravings for food at all. I'm not starving, but its so nice not craving sweets or food. I usually ALWAYS crave cookies during my cycle. First time in years that I have no cravings for sweets. Almost too good to be true.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> Exactly - no interest at all. Don't want to jump the gun, but I probably won't renew (end of 2009) because I will have found the answers to most of my hair and health needs in this one superfood.
> 
> Okay yall, I have no cravings for food at all. I'm not starving, but its so nice not craving sweets or food. I usually ALWAYS crave cookies during my cycle. First time in years that I have no cravings for sweets. Almost too good to be true.


 I'll probably renew only because I like to find out about shampoos and conditioners.
  But I definitely don't spend that much time on other stuff on the forum.

This sweet thing makes me happy. Because it was hard to tell my brain no before and sometimes my brain won!  Okay MOST of the time it won and even though I ate healthier options of sweets, they still called to me. Now it's only once in a while and even when I do, I put it down really quickly because I become satisfied really fast. I used to roll my eyes at the girl who took two bites of a cookie and was finished and now I'm that girl.  So now I understand it's not just for show, you really are just satisfied so you don't need anymore.

The other day I went to a japanese tea shop  you know with boba (or tapioca depending on which side of the country you're on they call it different things different places) and they put so much cream and sugar in the tea but it is Soooooo good. It really is like a dessert.  So anyways I sat down today after class (I'm a master's student) and it was so cold outside!  So anyways I ordered the tea and thought I was going to sit there with a book and sip away. They give you this big pot of the tea with the cream, sugar, and tapioca balls.  And then I ordered the toast with the sweet cream (perfect combo).  Anyway I couldn't finish a cup.  Maybe because it's so sweet, my body was satisfied. I was in shock because I hate wasting money.  I couldn't even bring myself to ask for a take out because I just didn't want anymore after about a quarter cup.  I didn't even want to take any home.  But then later I did eat veggies and chicken and I ate all of that. So I think unnecessary cravings go away. Your body just starts craving the good stuff.


----------



## yodie

So, guess I'd be rolling my eyes at you, huh? (Smile)

I feel you on the less sugar. I was able to drink my green tea tonight without turbinado sugar. That's huge for me. I found WEN Fig and I'm in love for eternity.  It's the best cleansing conditioner for my hair.



luckiestdestiny said:


> *I'll probably renew only because I like to find out about shampoos and conditioners.*  But I definitely don't spend that much time on other stuff on the forum.
> 
> This sweet thing makes me happy. Because it was hard to tell my brain no before and sometimes my brain won!  Okay MOST of the time it won and even though I ate healthier options of sweets, they still called to me. Now it's only once in a while and even when I do, I put it down really quickly because I become satisfied really fast. I used to roll my eyes at the girl who took two bites of a cookie and was finished and now I'm that girl.  So now I understand it's not just for show, you really are just satisfied so you don't need anymore.
> 
> The other day I went to a japanese tea shop  you know with boba (or tapioca depending on which side of the country you're on they call it different things different places) and they put so much cream and sugar in the tea but it is Soooooo good. It really is like a dessert.  So anyways I sat down today after class (I'm a master's student) and it was so cold outside!  So anyways I ordered the tea and thought I was going to sit there with a book and sip away. They give you this big pot of the tea with the cream, sugar, and tapioca balls.  And then I ordered the toast with the sweet cream (perfect combo).  Anyway I couldn't finish a cup.  Maybe because it's so sweet, my body was satisfied. I was in shock because I hate wasting money.  I couldn't even bring myself to ask for a take out because I just didn't want anymore after about a quarter cup.  I didn't even want to take any home.  But then later I did eat veggies and chicken and I ate all of that. So I think unnecessary cravings go away. Your body just starts craving the good stuff.


----------



## Kimbosheart

yodie said:


> Exactly - no interest at all. Don't want to jump the gun, but I probably won't renew (end of 2009) because I will have found the answers to most of my hair and health needs in this one superfood.



If I have my regi together by then I feel you 100%. This has me more convinced than the egg shake and I saw amazing health benefits with that alone. The two together for a few months and I should be very well balanced with some swinging hair.

No tingly today  which makes me kinda sad because I knew it meant good things, plus it felt nice. 

ttyl, hopefully i can get to sleep soon, I have class in the morning.


----------



## Jaxhair

You guys sure are addicted to chlorella, lol!

I'm still taking my mix (not neat chlorella), and I must say I felt ill yesterday. I'm scared of taking it today - I'll skip. Still taking only half a teaspoon. I'm so over the taste - just mixing into juice or water and drinking - it's okay.

I'm planning to do a juice and water fast soon (mentally preparing, lol) for as long as I'll be able to but 30 days is my ultimate challenge. So, whilst searching on this, I came across the raw food forum, which I actually joined in June last year whilst looking at fasting instructions - I've wanted to fast for a while now to detox and lose some weight too. Anyway, I'm warbling now... these guys, seasoned fasters (never knew they existed!), fast for months at a time and were talking of chlorella like I do a chocolate treat. They just chew the tablets and enjoy it! I was like 'whoa!' You guys are onto something here. Keep it going, it's good stuff!


----------



## soonergirl

Hey ladies!! Been backed up for 3-4 days!!! Finally I took some nature's calm ( magnesium supplement) last night and I finally went this a.m... (It was green) I have been taking 3g's a day and took source naturals powder yesterday.. So, today I am gonna give it a break.. I had a naked fruit blue machine today...Whatcha think?? Take chlorella today or not??? I have been on it for 3 weeks, and this week it completely locked me up!!! Thanks ladies


----------



## onelove08

Maybe cut your dose in half? Glad the mag supplement helped!


----------



## Muse

For those of you that are constipated here's a review of a lady who had the same problem. Scaling back is the only thing that will get things going:


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"I want to thank you for having such wonderful products on line. I am pleased to be able to rely on your company for a great quality health food supplement, available at a much more affordable price than in France. I could not leave without them now, but to tell you the truth, at first, two years ago, I hated your chlorella.
 Constipation has always been my biggest challenge. I have been using laxative suppository on a daily basis since almost ever. When I first received your chlorella, I thought “the more, the better”, so I started with 15 tablets and continued with 20 for a while. I felt awful, drained, bloated and super constipated! Instead of feeling better, I felt worst. Furious, I decided to finally call your company long distance. I was explained to cut back my dosage until detoxification symptoms would ease up, or more specifically in my case, until I would start to have more bowel movements, instead of feeling more constipated. It took me a little time to figure out what would work best for me. Incredibly enough, at the beginning, 3 tablets per day were perfect! For the very first time in my life, I have been regular without extra help, except when I abuse starch foods. Already very energetic for my age, I now have even more energy! To my amazement I have not been sick or caught a single cold ever since I have been taking your product!
I even noticed that my arthritis and my menopause symptoms are somehow alleviated. I couldn’t imagine living without taking my chlorella!
One day, I went to see my homeopath in Nice and I brought him the different products I was taking at the time. I was surprised when he went straight to the bottle of Bio+ Chlorella, took a few tablets in his hand and said “this product is highly energetic”.
  I will continue to faithfully consume my green tablets, I love them! And thank you, you are always helpful and gracious.

L. Lee (Nice, France) (translated from French)" 
[/FONT]


----------



## Muse

Ok now I found this site: http://chlorella.co.nz/detox-dosage.htm
_
Side effects: most side effects reflect the toxic effect of the mobilized        metals. This problem is instantly avoided by significantly increasing the        chlorella dosage, not by reducing it, which would worsen the problem (small        chlorella doses mobilize more metals than are bound in the gut, large chlorella        doses bind more toxins than are mobilized)._

I am confused but since the company in the last message I posted instructed the lady with constipation to REDUCE it I would think that's the way to do it. I assume these companies know their stuff and they want to keep their customers safe (or they will have a lawsuit on their hands!). The above statement makes me wonder though.:scratchch


----------



## Muse

Ok I thought I was crazy when I started to go #2 and didn't smell anything anymore:

_The Japanese medical community has become interested in chlorella for it's solid abilities as a detoxifier. One of nature's resident cleaners, chlorella stimulates and reinvigorates the constipated bowel by prompting the growth of a colon cleaning bacteria known as lactobacillus. Couple lactobacillus with chlorella's resident acting agent, chlorophyll and the bowel has found itself a concoction to lead heavy metals and out of the intestinal tract. Oxy-Powder is a supplement that, like lactobacillus, works as the colon sweeping approach to curtailing constipation. Chlorella aides constipation in four essential ways: 
_

_Reinstates regular movement of the bowels_
*Normalizes bowel scents*
_Detoxifies the bowel_
_Assist with the repair of damaged bowel tissue_

http://www.buzzle.com/articles/chlorella-constipation.html


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I'm no expert but I would increase my dose and add some magnesium citrate (MC), I want to get the cr*p out of me personally. The MC and the extra water will flush you out ladies.  That Calm is good stuff too!

Take the MC at night before bed with a large glass of water, you will go in the morning - trust .   Start with 400  mg or the MC and then go up the following night if you don't move in the morning.


ETA:
I'm going to get my dad to take this stuff too...start him off on 3 tablets per day. And go up from there.


----------



## *Muffin*

I take Spirulina, which I hear is very similar to Chlorella.  Spirulina is a blue-green algae and contains lots of trace minerals and other nutrients.  Since taking it I've noticed that my nails grow a bit faster, but I probably haven't taken it long enough to notice affects in hair growth (I think I've been taking it for three months).


----------



## Muse

*Muffin* said:


> I take Spirulina, which I hear is very similar to Chlorella.  Spirulina is a blue-green algae and contains lots of trace minerals and other nutrients.  Since taking it I've noticed that my nails grow a bit faster, but I probably haven't taken it long enough to notice affects in hair growth (I think I've been taking it for three months).



Hi Muffin, I just started spirulina a few days ago. How much are you taking?


----------



## Muse

AtlantaJJ said:


> *I'm no expert but I would increase my does and add some magnesium citrate (MC), I want to get the cr*p out of me personally.* The MC and the extra water will flush you out ladies.  That Calm is good stuff too!
> 
> Take the MC at night before bed with a large glass of water, you will go in the morning - trust .   Start with 400  mg or the MC and then go up the following night if you don't move in the morning.
> 
> 
> ETA:
> I'm going to get my dad to take this stuff too...start him off on 3 tablets per day. And go up from there.



Yeah I would have to agree: http://chlorella-europe.com/chlorellainfo3.html

_[FONT=Verdana,Helvetica,Arial]Peristalsis is the muscular contraction that moves material through the bowels. *This normal movement prevents constipation and also plays a part in preventing toxic material in the stool from being reabsorbed into the bloodstream.

*[/FONT]_[FONT=Verdana,Helvetica,Arial]Ladies that have been constipated for days please don't let it go on any longer. Decrease, increase, get on a laxative. Whatever you have to do to get that stuff out of you. There are even MORE toxins sitting in your bowels because the chlorella has pulled them there and they are waiting to be released or they could get reabsorbed if not. 

Don't think constipation is what chlorella does infact it does the the opposite. It's all about finding the right does for you to get things moving.
[/FONT]


----------



## Duff

thats the funny thing.  my bm was green with just 3 tablets.  but it smells worse.  but I can say that I was a regular gal *prior *to chlorella and now I think every little bit is 'leaving' now.


----------



## yodie

Kimbosheart said:


> If I have my regi together by then I feel you 100%. This has me more convinced than the egg shake and I saw amazing health benefits with that alone. The two together for a few months and I should be very well balanced with some swinging hair.
> 
> No tingly today  which makes me kinda sad because I knew it meant good things, plus it felt nice.
> 
> ttyl, hopefully i can get to sleep soon, I have class in the morning.


 
The egg shake is wonderful.  I love it.  I'm still doing it, but I kind of feel like it was a precursor to chlorella before I knew anything about chlorella. I'll continue to make the shake, but I may replace the egg with chlorella, as chlorella is a better source of protein than the egg (according to the articles I read.)


----------



## yodie

I'm usually always backed up and that had me raising and lowering my does of chlorella.  I normally have to take aloe to eliminate, so I just decided to continue with my aloe until chlorella regulates me.

All that to say, have you been drinking alot of water? If so, you still may have to increase your water a little in order for things to move.



soonergirl said:


> Hey ladies!! Been backed up for 3-4 days!!! Finally I took some nature's calm ( magnesium supplement) last night and I finally went this a.m... (It was green) I have been taking 3g's a day and took source naturals powder yesterday.. So, today I am gonna give it a break.. I had a naked fruit blue machine today...Whatcha think?? Take chlorella today or not??? I have been on it for 3 weeks, and this week it completely locked me up!!! Thanks ladies


----------



## yodie

2 Bm's before 9am. That's progress!!


----------



## soonergirl

yodie said:


> 2 Bm's before 9am. That's progress!!


 

wow girl, I wish I had your problem!!!


----------



## Noir

Awesome thread 

I have been a super food junkie for over 6 years now. I LOVE them! I underwent surgery twice to remove tumors at age 18 and 20 and I suffer from a chronic medical condition. These miracle healing foods have healed me and helped me tremendously - God is so great.

My favorite green super foods are; Alfalfa, Barley Grass, Wild Blue-Green Algae and then of course, Chlorella and Spirulina

Alfalfa contains chlorophyll, amino acids, digestive enzymes, phytoestrogens, flavonoids, ALL known vitamins (with 4 times the amount of vit c than oranges) and minerals (extremely rich in calcium). I add a handful to my green smoothies.

Barley Grass is similar to wheat grass but easier to digest and contains virtually every vitamin and mineral req. by the human body (except vit d). It contains as much protein as a serving of meat, 11x more calcium than cows milk, 5x more iron than spinach and 7x more vit c than orange. A 5g tablespoon is equiv to 100g of RAW green veg like broccoli, spinach, kale etc. 

Blue-Green Algae, again contains most vitamins and minerals required by the human body. It also contains live enzymes, protein (very high protein content, something like 60%) and has a more complete amino acid profile than red meat or soy. Apparently it is the best food source of chlorophyll.

Chlorella and Spirulina are also power-packed super foods, which you guys have all ready discussed here.

Btw I ref to them as “green” super foods because there are many different categories…. Herb super foods (I love nettle tea), Bee super foods (royal jelly, propolis et.), Sea weed/veg, Oils and so forth….


----------



## yodie

soonergirl said:


> wow girl, I wish I had your problem!!!


 
It's been a long time coming.  You'll get there.


----------



## Mis007

_I have upped my Chlorella to 6gms_


----------



## Avaya

*[FONT=&quot]I thought this was interesting. I got it from: [/FONT]*http://www.chlorellafactor.com/chlorella-spirulina-11.html 


*[FONT=&quot]Chlorella vs. spirulina[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]In this section, I've talked about chlorella and spirulina as if they were twins. But they aren't: each has a unique nutritional profile. Although I strongly recommend using them both as part of every meal (I do), you may find yourself needing one or the other based on certain circumstances. So here's the score:[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Chlorella:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*


[FONT=&quot]A better source of chlorophyll, which makes it more      detoxifying and cleansing.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]It is especially good for people with liver disorders      or people who drink or smoke.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]It is very helpful for people with dry stools who      suffer from constipation.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]It is especially good for people who need      "rebuilding" -- people who suffer from degenerative diseases      (muscle, nervous system, etc.) or people who are frail.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Contains Chlorella Growth Factor (CGF), which boosts      the immune system, reverses cancer, and offers other health benefits.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]CGF also helps repair nerve tissues throughout      the body and is excellent for treating degenerative brain and nerve      disorders.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Spirulina:[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]A superior source of digestible protein. Contains 12      times the protein of beef.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Easier on the digestive system than chlorella, which      can cause diarrhea in sensitive individuals.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The best source of gamma-linolenic acid (GLA), a      "good" fat necessary for the human brain, proper heart function,      and other body systems.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Contains phycocyanin, a potent anti-cancer      phytochemical that also gives spirulina its characteristic blue hue.[/FONT]
 
    [FONT=&quot]As you can see, both chlorella and spirulina offer a vast range of health benefits, and many of their strengths overlap. That's why I generally recommend that people consume both in substantial quantities. As a general rule, you should consume spirulina and chlorella in a 2:1 ratio. In other words, if you take 10 grams of spirulina a day, take 5 grams of chlorella, too.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]If you are suffering from a particular health condition, increase your consumption of the micro-algae best suited for that condition. These health conditions are discussed in more detail below. Recommended dosages of chlorella and spirulina are also covered in more detail in the "how to take chlorella and spirulina" section later in this guide.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Now we'll take a look at the use of chlorella and spirulina for specific health conditions and dietary patterns.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
.


The above is an excerpt from this book http://www.scribd.com/doc/9102267/Chlorella-vs-Spirulina


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I   all of you for all this great information!!!


----------



## yodie

I think I'm done taking vitamin supplements from now on.  No more spending $30-$40 for liquid vits.  I can take chlorella and or another green superfood and get all the vits I need.  

My wallet thanks all of you.


----------



## soonergirl

yodie said:


> I think I'm done taking vitamin supplements from now on. No more spending $30-$40 for liquid vits. I can take chlorella and or another green superfood and get all the vits I need.
> 
> My wallet thanks all of you.


 

Yep I havent taken any flax seed oil, cod liver oil, or my multi in 3 weeks...


----------



## yodie

soonergirl said:


> Yep I havent taken any flax seed oil, cod liver oil, or my multi in 3 weeks...


 

I felt like I was neglecting my biotin, MSM and ALA last night.  So, I just took them.

Are you gonna throw your multi and other supp's out?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

removed duplicate


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Muse said:


> For those of you that are constipated here's a review of a lady who had the same problem. Scaling back is the only thing that will get things going:
> 
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"I want to thank you for having such wonderful products on line. I am pleased to be able to rely on your company for a great quality health food supplement, available at a much more affordable price than in France. I could not leave without them now, but to tell you the truth, at first, two years ago, I hated your chlorella.
> Constipation has always been my biggest challenge. I have been using laxative suppository on a daily basis since almost ever. When I first received your chlorella, I thought “the more, the better”, so I started with 15 tablets and continued with 20 for a while. I felt awful, drained, bloated and super constipated! Instead of feeling better, I felt worst. Furious, I decided to finally call your company long distance. I was explained to cut back my dosage until detoxification symptoms would ease up, or more specifically in my case, until I would start to have more bowel movements, instead of feeling more constipated. It took me a little time to figure out what would work best for me. Incredibly enough, at the beginning, 3 tablets per day were perfect! For the very first time in my life, I have been regular without extra help, except when I abuse starch foods. Already very energetic for my age, I now have even more energy! To my amazement I have not been sick or caught a single cold ever since I have been taking your product!
> I even noticed that my arthritis and my menopause symptoms are somehow alleviated. I couldn’t imagine living without taking my chlorella!
> One day, I went to see my homeopath in Nice and I brought him the different products I was taking at the time. I was surprised when he went straight to the bottle of Bio+ Chlorella, took a few tablets in his hand and said “this product is highly energetic”.
> I will continue to faithfully consume my green tablets, I love them! And thank you, you are always helpful and gracious.
> 
> L. Lee (Nice, France) (translated from French)"
> [/FONT]


 


Thanks so much. I kept writing cut doses in half, but I think it's good for people to see it in writing. I am soooo happy you found this. I think it's good for everyone to see someone with a similar problem, and see how they solved it.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Muse said:


> Yeah I would have to agree: http://chlorella-europe.com/chlorellainfo3.html
> 
> _[FONT=Verdana,Helvetica,Arial]Peristalsis is the muscular contraction that moves material through the bowels. *This normal movement prevents constipation and also plays a part in preventing toxic material in the stool from being reabsorbed into the bloodstream.*[/FONT]_
> 
> [FONT=Verdana,Helvetica,Arial]Ladies that have been constipated for days please don't let it go on any longer. Decrease, increase, get on a laxative. Whatever you have to do to get that stuff out of you. There are even MORE toxins sitting in your bowels because the chlorella has pulled them there and they are waiting to be released or they could get reabsorbed if not. [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana,Helvetica,Arial]Don't think constipation is what chlorella does infact it does the the opposite. It's all about finding the right does for you to get things moving.[/FONT]


 

This is SUPER important thanks for the post.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Update.  A while ago someone asked about the CGF in Now Chlorella.  Well I emailed the Now catalogue for an answer. They finally emailed me today with....

yet another email to the manufacturer.

So I just emailed the manufacturer and hope to have an answer for you soon.   

I'm curious myself as I'm wondering if this product has any at all,
stay tuned.

I must say I love Now brand's nettle tea bags, but I don't know why their chlorella doesn't list the amout of CGF


----------



## Kurlee

luckiestdestiny said:


> Update.  A while ago someone asked about the CGF in Now Chlorella.  Well I emailed the Now catalogue for an answer. They finally emailed me today with....
> 
> yet another email to the manufacturer.
> 
> So I just emailed the manufacturer and hope to have an answer for you soon.
> 
> I'm curious myself as I'm wondering if this product has any at all,
> stay tuned.
> 
> I must say I love Now brand's nettle tea bags, but I don't know why their chlorella doesn't list the amout of CGF


thanks for looking further into this, I use the NOW brand.  Its the only decent one i can get locally


----------



## Candycane044

Noir said:


> Awesome thread
> 
> I have been a super food junkie for over 6 years now. I LOVE them! I underwent surgery twice to remove tumors at age 18 and 20 and I suffer from a chronic medical condition. These miracle healing foods have healed me and helped me tremendously - God is so great.
> 
> My favorite green super foods are; Alfalfa, Barley Grass, Wild Blue-Green Algae and then of course, Chlorella and Spirulina
> 
> Alfalfa contains chlorophyll, amino acids, digestive enzymes, phytoestrogens, flavonoids, ALL known vitamins (with 4 times the amount of vit c than oranges) and minerals (extremely rich in calcium). I add a handful to my green smoothies.
> 
> Barley Grass is similar to wheat grass but easier to digest and contains virtually every vitamin and mineral req. by the human body (except vit d). It contains as much protein as a serving of meat, 11x more calcium than cows milk, 5x more iron than spinach and 7x more vit c than orange. A 5g tablespoon is equiv to 100g of RAW green veg like broccoli, spinach, kale etc.
> 
> Blue-Green Algae, again contains most vitamins and minerals required by the human body. It also contains live enzymes, protein (very high protein content, something like 60%) and has a more complete amino acid profile than red meat or soy. Apparently it is the best food source of chlorophyll.
> 
> Chlorella and Spirulina are also power-packed super foods, which you guys have all ready discussed here.
> 
> Btw I ref to them as “green” super foods because there are many different categories…. Herb super foods (I love nettle tea), Bee super foods (royal jelly, propolis et.), Sea weed/veg, Oils and so forth….



Thank you for this!


----------



## IndianAngel22

Ok so how much Protein is supposed to be in our Chlorella? My source naturals doesn't seem like it has a lot maybe I wasn't paying attention


----------



## danigurl18

I just added Spirulina today so I hope I can get the maximum benefits! My nails are hard as a rock now!


----------



## kitamay

I have been taking chlorella for about a week now and I now have green BM's. I think that I am still detoxing because when I started to take it I got a strange rash on my knee!? and my face has really broken out bad.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

IndianAngel22 said:


> Ok so how much Protein is supposed to be in our Chlorella? My source naturals doesn't seem like it has a lot maybe I wasn't paying attention


 All chorella is 60 percent protein.  Probably isn't listed but that's the makeup of the chlorella.


----------



## msdevo

I was in the supermarket this evening and ran across the Naked Juice Green Machine, so I decided to pick up a bottle. OMG!!!! Ladies this stuff is great with the chlorella. I was so amped up about the taste of it I decided to put in 2 teaspoons instead of the 1 I put in the applesauce. 

So far its been almost an hour since I took it and I don't feel any different.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Also I just wanted to give a heads up as to more on chlorella protein.  Even though chlorella is more than 60 percent protein, the source of protein is more digestible than any meat. So for instance, if you eat 50 grams of meat protein, your body can only use 20% of it (how the body breaks it down) so you are still only processing about 10 grams of protein a day. Compare that to what chlorella does. Chlorella's protein is processed at over 75-80 percent and utilized by the body. So a little chlorella can do more than a lot of meat.  Thus it can add to our need to increase protein for hair growth by using a little chlorella instead of a million extra eggs a day.  Here's the article.  But if you want to do eggs too I say go for it, just wanted to give you the info:


http://www.zimbio.com/Nutrition/articles/357/Protein+Part+2+Comparing+Proteins+Jon+Barron

Many people think that the usability of protein is a question of animal versus vegetable. In fact, *a number of people sent in comments off the last newsletter and stated as much -- that animal protein is better than vegetable protein. And yes, as a general rule, animal protein is "more complete" than many vegetable proteins, but that does not automatically make it better. For example, beef contains only about 20% usable protein. Spirulina and chlorella, on the other hand, average 75-80% -- and are just as complete and just as bioavailable.* Combine the right yellow pea and rice protein and you can hit numbers approaching 85-90% usable protein -- again with high bioavailability. In the world of protein, nothing is necessarily what it first seems. In fact, the issue of animal versus vegetable is one of the least important determiners when it comes to protein usability.


-------------------------------------------

I just wanted to add this because when you're increasing protein you can't judge chlorella by it's smaller amount of protein, as that protein is used more efficiently and at higher percentages by the body. So a little chlorella can do what lots of meat can.


----------



## IndianAngel22

luckiestdestiny said:


> All chorella is 60 percent protein.  Probably isn't listed but that's the makeup of the chlorella.



WOW seriously? How many grams is that?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

IndianAngel22 said:


> WOW seriously? How many grams is that?


 You would just calculate 60 percent of the grams you're taking. So for instance if your goal is the maintanence at 6 grams that would equal 3.6 grams of protein and the digestability rate would be 2.88 almost 3 grams of protein.

Before anyone balks check this out.

You would need 15 grams of meat protein to do the same as it's digestability is only 20 percetn and means that your body would process 3 grams.

So For example:

6 grams of chlorella equals about 15 grams of meat protein (one protein shake).  More would equal even more. And that's not counting the amino acids in them. Which I'm sure we can all calculate without the amount of grams we are taking.  Don't forget the CGF. FOr instance Source naturals has: 1062 for 6 grams and that's what causes rapid cell turnover which in turn will help regeneration (which in turn helps nail growth and hair growth). Then there's the additional vitamins, minerals, and omegas that will help to nourish the body and cause hair growth and health.


----------



## Tybi

msdevo said:


> I was in the supermarket this evening and ran across the *Naked Juice Green Machine*, so I decided to pick up a bottle. OMG!!!! Ladies this stuff is great with the chlorella. I was so amped up about the taste of it I decided to put in 2 teaspoons instead of the 1 I put in the applesauce.
> 
> So far its been almost an hour since I took it and I don't feel any different.



Thanks msdevo! I am finishing up my Earthrise pills and was looking into a powder form this time. I was going to pick up some applesauce, but this sounds better.

ETA: Did you pick this up on the juice isle? Was it in the organic section? I have never heard of it before


----------



## truequeen06

^^The green machine is usually in the refrigerate section with the juices.  Not all stores have it so, you may do better checking the health food store first.


----------



## IndianAngel22

I know I might sound like a broken record BUT, if you are having trouble taking your chlorella PLEASE go out and buy flavored applesauce. I am so excited to take my chlorella every night because not only does it taste good but I haven't really had many symptoms and it goes down easy and fast. No gag no nothing. I'm tempted to double my intake to 6 grams tomorrow which is 2 teaspoons and it hasn't even beena  week yet


----------



## scarcity21

msdevo said:


> I was in the supermarket this evening and ran across the Naked Juice Green Machine, so I decided to pick up a bottle. OMG!!!! Ladies this stuff is great with the chlorella. I was so amped up about the taste of it I decided to put in 2 teaspoons instead of the 1 I put in the applesauce.
> 
> So far its been almost an hour since I took it and I don't feel any different.


 

which flavor of naked juice did u buy?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

luckiestdestiny said:


> You would just calculate 60 percent of the grams you're taking. So for instance if your goal is the maintanence at 6 grams that would equal 3.6 grams of protein and the digestability rate would be 2.88 almost 3 grams of protein.
> 
> Before anyone balks check this out.
> 
> You would need 15 grams of meat protein to do the same as it's digestability is only 20 percetn and means that your body would process 3 grams.
> 
> So For example:
> 
> 6 grams of chlorella equals about 15 grams of meat protein (one protein shake). More would equal even more. And that's not counting the amino acids in them. Which I'm sure we can all calculate without the amount of grams we are taking. Don't forget the CGF. FOr instance Source naturals has: 1062 for 6 grams and that's what causes rapid cell turnover which in turn will help regeneration (which in turn helps nail growth and hair growth). Then there's the additional vitamins, minerals, and omegas that will help to nourish the body and cause hair growth and health.


 

Wanted to add one last thing:
http://www.koamart.com/shop/1-2979-...noodles_with_chlorella_no_msg_mild_flavor.asp
How Much Protein Does Chlorella Have?

Chlorella is a complete vegetable source of all amino acids. *60% of Chlorella is protein, which is in the form of amino acids. *Chlorella contains 18 of 22 known amino acids and is considered a complete protein, meaning that it has the essential 8 amino acids. 

*It is a far superior protein source to others such as meat, fish and eggs because these are secondary protein, meaning that the amino acids have already been formed into protein to become the flesh of an egg or another animal. When we eat a food such as meat, our bodies must first break down the protein into amino acids then reform them into the proteins that our body needs. This is inefficient and not nearly as effective as simply taking pure amino acids*.

The human body wants to form long complex chains of amino acids into the tens of thousands of different protein structures the body needs to perform functions all over the body. However, if one amino acid is missing, then an incomplete protein will be formed which will not function as effectively as a complete protein. 

*There is no other natural source of protein available that provides such a complete and balanced array of amino acids than green algae like chlorella.*


----------



## luckiestdestiny

truequeen06 said:


> ^^The green machine is usually in the refrigerate section with the juices. Not all stores have it so, you may do better checking the health food store first.


 Yeah I've seen it at wholefoods, I'm not sure if trader joe has it or not.  But I've also seen it at a few tiny (non chain) health food stores too.


----------



## Essensual

luckiestdestiny said:


> Yeah I've seen it at wholefoods, I'm not sure if trader joe has it or not. But I've also seen it at a few tiny (non chain) health food stores too.


 
My local Publix carries it. I was drinking them daily until my capsules arrived. I would certainly drink it as a filler if I was waiting on a shipment, or fogot to take my daily dose. 

btw...I'm up to 4gms (10 capsules) with no ill effects.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Reporting in. Last night I ate a spicy shrimp taco with cilantro lime sauce and had chips and salsa. I love spicy stuff. The reason I am telling everyone is because I had diarrhea tonight. Don't know if it's because of that or because of the chlorella. I will watch to see if later on today it's back to normal. If so I'll assume it was the spicy food (and when I say spicy I mean wheee! But I just love spicy) otherwise, I'll have to cut back on my chlorella.  Right now my stomach is still sensitive and it's 5 a.m  We'll see...


----------



## mariofmagdal

I kind of fell off. I missed my dose, made up for it later and caught a bad case of fatigue! I was so tired driving home, I had my un-licensed driver son (he is 18) drive us home! I know that was bad, he is a good driver just does not have a license he is in the process. I am glad he was with me, I was all over the road!

I think I am not going to replace my supplements when I am done, I will keep MSM, and magnesium. This ought to save me some money. I have my green blends and chlorophyll on auto ship, so are my MSM flakes. I feel good though.


Oh yes, my nails are white and very healthy looking, time for me to trim them again. I can't tell what's going on with my hair, it was already in great shape. I am sure if the nails are growing the hair must be too. Maybe in 30 days I will take a new hair photo.


----------



## Candycane044

IndianAngel22 said:


> I know I might sound like a broken record BUT, if you are having trouble taking your chlorella PLEASE go out and buy flavored applesauce. I am so excited to take my chlorella every night because not only does it taste good but I haven't really had many symptoms and it goes down easy and fast. No gag no nothing. I'm tempted to double my intake to 6 grams tomorrow which is 2 teaspoons and it hasn't even beena  week yet



I might have to try this.  The juice is working but I want to try other options.


----------



## babydollhair

I am about to start taking the powder again today. I decided to give the earthwise tablets to one of my brothers right now that is alittle under the weather. I think i will be putting it in orange juice and chugging, just like i used too!


----------



## mariofmagdal

Do u like Earthrise tablets? R u switching to Earthrise powder as well, or opting for another powdered brand? Personally, I like the Earthrise brand. I am getting the powder when my tablets are done. I hope your brother feels better soon.

I am not sure how I will use the powder, probably in juice as well, not orange though.


----------



## Kimbosheart

babydollhair said:


> I am about to start taking the powder again today. I decided to give the earthwise tablets to one of my brothers right now that is alittle under the weather. I think i will be putting it in orange juice and chugging, just like i used too!



I think you were one of the members LD mentioned who saw 2" from taking Chlorella. Was that consistent? Did that happen every month that you were regularly taking it?

Im asking because I was reading a post by supermodelsonya and she cycles off her biotin every 8 weeks so she can get the spurt of growth. 

I don't plan on doing that with Chlorella, because it benefits more than just my hair, and Im really hoping to see the skin benefits once the detox stops but I was just wondering.  TIA


----------



## kitamay

Kimbosheart said:


> I think you were one of the members LD mentioned who saw 2" from taking Chlorella. Was that consistent? Did that happen every month that you were regularly taking it?
> 
> Im asking because I was reading a post by supermodelsonya and she cycles off her biotin every 8 weeks so she can get the spurt of growth.
> 
> I don't plan on doing that with Chlorella, because it benefits more than just my hair, and Im really hoping to see the skin benefits once the detox stops but I was just wondering. TIA


 
Good question. I would like to know too!


----------



## babydollhair

I think the most i ever got was 1 1/2, i was wearing a wig at first and didnt monitior my growth, it wasnt until i straightened it did i see that. When i am consistent with it i get at least an inch give or take  pretty much all over, my sides then to grow slower. Jade21 got the two inches ;~) also w/o supplements or growth aids i dont think i always get the .5 inch month either. More recently i take several different supplements, but i when i took chlorella by itself at 3 grams one thing i seen was faster hair growth no lie and so did other ppl. I am a petite person so think i am able to see alot of benefits with 2 or 3 grams.


----------



## babydollhair

mariofmagdal said:


> Do u like Earthrise tablets? R u switching to Earthrise powder as well, or opting for another powdered brand? Personally, I like the Earthrise brand. I am getting the powder when my tablets are done. I hope your brother feels better soon.
> 
> I am not sure how I will use the powder, probably in juice as well, not orange though.



Thanks! I have the jarrow brand chlorella now, and after i used that i will go back to using source naturals. I seen someone say they were putting it in applesauce, i don't eat that ever so, i i guess from old post of other ppl doing that, that is why i use orange juice or sometimes i add it to a protein shake, like muscle milk. Anyway i hope i answered you guys questions!

Oh i picked up earthwise because at the vs thats the only brand i was familar w/ i have no complaints about it.


----------



## Kimbosheart

babydollhair said:


> I think the most i ever got was 1 1/2, i was wearing a wig at first and didnt monitior my growth, it wasnt until i straightened it did i see that. When i am consistent with it i get at least an inch give or take  pretty much all over, my sides then to grow slower. Jade21 got the two inches ;~) .



Thanks for answering. I will be sure to monitor over the next few months so we can tell any newbies something definite. I think we all should maybe give some indication of the growth we have seen and what else we are on as well as our metabolism and detox effects that we saw while taking it. That way we can just add to the library of info LD has given us. Maybe we will see lots of similarities that are more authentic than some of the other threads/growthaides/bandwagons etc. Particularly because this is a superfood and not a vitamin supplement. I think the effects will be more consistent for a larger range of people.


----------



## IndianAngel22

Hey yall checking in! I have now OFFICIALLY gone green if you know what I mean. *cough* cough* FINALLY! I was waiting for it to happen I felt like I wasn't taking enough. I'd been takin 3 grams. I want to up it. I've been on it for I'd say 5 days? But babydoll hair said she is petite like me so maybe 3 grams is enough for me? Maybe I'll just round my scoop out a little more so it's more like 4?


----------



## jerseygurl

Hi everyone, I feel so much better now. My fever and sore throat are gone, I just have a slight cough. I am slightly irregular now because I might go once or not at all. But all in all I am feeling very good and ready for the next phase.


----------



## IndianAngel22

babydollhair said:


> I think the most i ever got was 1 1/2, i was wearing a wig at first and didnt monitior my growth, it wasnt until i straightened it did i see that. When i am consistent with it i get at least an inch give or take  pretty much all over, my sides then to grow slower. Jade21 got the two inches ;~) also w/o supplements or growth aids i dont think i always get the .5 inch month either. More recently i take several different supplements, but i when i took chlorella by itself at 3 grams one thing i seen was faster hair growth no lie and so did other ppl. I am a petite person so think i am able to see alot of benefits with 2 or 3 grams.



I am also pretty petite. I "went green" at 3 grams after being on it for 5 days *source naturals powder* so will you be going any further than that? Or do you think I should stick to that amount?


----------



## Kimbosheart

jerseygurl said:


> Hi everyone, I feel so much better now. My fever and sore throat are gone, I just have a slight cough. I am slightly irregular now because I might go once or not at all. But all in all I am feeling very good and ready for the next phase.



Im glad you are feeling better.


----------



## joyandfaith

Subscribing...I'm going to have to try this out.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

:update:Reporting back. All is well. It was just the spicy shrimp taco, chips, and salsa and not the chlorella. So I will stay at this dose, as I no longer have the diarrhea.  I am regular even at a larger dose.  yay!:reddancer::


----------



## Muse

mariofmagdal said:


> Do u like Earthrise tablets? R u switching to Earthrise powder as well, or opting for another powdered brand? Personally, I like the Earthrise brand. I am getting the powder when my tablets are done. I hope your brother feels better soon.
> 
> I am not sure how I will use the powder, probably in juice as well, not orange though.



I don't think Earthrise makes a powder form of chlorella, if they do I missed it. I believe spirulina is their specialty and that's where they have the variety as far as what form it comes in and potency.


----------



## Muse

Checking in at 4g chlorella and 9g spirulina. They breakout that I had on my cheeks is gonna completely. I had such a burst of energy this morning that I got up and cleaned at 7am! I never do that, then all of a sudden CRASH. I became very tired and sluggish. Now I feel pretty fatigued. I can't wait until this stage is over and I start to get consistently good results as far as how I feel.

I am going to the bathroom once a day but it's ALWAYS in the morning now. Before it was anytime of the day.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Muse said:


> I don't think Earthrise makes a powder form of chlorella, if they do I missed it. I believe spirulina is their specialty and that's where they have the variety as far as what form it comes in and potency.



I am not sure either, however, they do have the green blends in powder form: that's the one I am taking. I chose the blends to get all the greens cracking at once. I like the results so far.


----------



## msdevo

Sorry for the late reply.  I got if from Shoprite. The 15oz was 3.29.  I didn't want to get the bigger size just in case I did not like it.  But I LOVE IT.  
I gave my mom the 2 jars of applesauce that I purchased and went back today to get more of the Naked. 

For me the key was using and straw and just sucking it up. I didnt taste anything until the last drop. of course I chased it down with 16oz of water. 

eta:  I found it in the organic juice section of the supermarket near the fruits and vegetables.



tigerlily21 said:


> Thanks msdevo! I am finishing up my Earthrise pills and was looking into a powder form this time. I was going to pick up some applesauce, but this sounds better.
> 
> ETA: Did you pick this up on the juice isle? Was it in the organic section? I have never heard of it before


----------



## msdevo

I purchased 3, the Green Machine(apple & kiwi), the Blue Machine(blue berry,  blackberry and banana) and the Red Machine (raspberry & strawberry) So far I have only tried the green machine. I have no doubt that the others will taste just as great.



scarcity21 said:


> which flavor of naked juice did u buy?


----------



## soonergirl

Hey guys checking in.. I took the natural calm, and finally went after 3 to 4 days... I took it last night too and this a.m I was back to normal again. I think I will take the magnesium nightly for a while so that the constipation wont return.. Oh yeah took the source naturals powder in juice this a.m....And I actually gagged twice!!! I am officially trying the applesauce!! I cannot drink it...


----------



## mariofmagdal

The naked juices look so good, I may have to check one out.


----------



## msdevo

Funny, I gagged when ever I took a swallow of it with my applesauce.  I tried the Naked juice and its 100000% better.



soonergirl said:


> Hey guys checking in.. I took the natural calm, and finally went after 3 to 4 days... I took it last night too and this a.m I was back to normal again. I think I will take the magnesium nightly for a while so that the constipation wont return.. Oh yeah took the source naturals powder in juice this a.m....*And I actually gagged twice!!*! I am officially trying the applesauce!! I cannot drink it...


----------



## soonergirl

mariofmagdal said:


> The naked juices look so good, I may have to check one out.


 

I love naked fruits green machine... I also like the blue machine too...


----------



## msdevo

I have the blue and red too. I have about 1/4 of the 15oz green left, then imma tackle the blue.



soonergirl said:


> I love naked fruits green machine... I also like the blue machine too...


----------



## song_of_serenity

Mmmm...Trader Joe's "Green Protein" 100% juice is DELICIOUS. I take my chlorella pills (up to 15)  with it...Next, I'll mix my spirulina powder with it. It has:

Spirulina: 536 mg
Chlorella: 165 mg

As well as:
Broccoli 41mg, 
Ginger 21mg, 
Spinach41mg,
Barley Grass 38 mg, 
Wheat Grass 38 mg,
Blue Green algae 25 mg, 
Parsley 21 mg, 
Odorless Garlic 25mg

Blend of Strawberry, Banana and mango puree!! I could make this on my own...It's 2 something...I think in the long run it would save money to buy the ingredients and blend it up on my own. And is yummy!! Only 15. 2 fl oz, two servings a bottle...so yeah, it'll add up in the long run.
~*Janelle~*


----------



## yodie

No movements today.  Didn't take aloe last night.  Guess it's too soon to expect chlorella to make me regular.  Steady at 6g's.

Not too much red effect with my tongue, but my energy is still great.  I was ALWAYS tired before, so maybe this is where my chlorella is kicking in first.  

My plan is to continue taking aloe until I'm eventually regular on my own and get to a dosage of 10 g's, so that chlorella can help me overall and get to the much needed areas in my body. Lord knows I need it.


----------



## yodie

Just finished my ALA pills (skin).  Won't be buying those anymore.  
So, I'm down one supplement with a few more to go.


----------



## GeorginaSparks

why will you stop taking ALA?

I just ordered the powder and capsules from vitacost and they wont ship out until the 18th wtf


----------



## luckiestdestiny

My skin is looking more even and less tired (every since grave's disease and radioactive idodine even w/ my doc's medicine and eating right I feel a little tired and look a little tired. Though I do look a lot younger (teens instead of late twenties) from eating right, I just looked slightly tired until now). Is that even possible?  I know it has antioxidants in it, but....either way I'm happy, and I'm not going to complain about that.


----------



## yodie

sunbasque said:


> why will you stop taking ALA?
> 
> I just ordered the powder and capsules from vitacost and they wont ship out until the 18th wtf


 
Because chlorella improves skin.  So, there's no need for me to take two supplements that do the same job.  I'm trying to cut down on all my other supplements and stick to no more than three.

Must admit that my skin is looking good, minus the bump or two that I still get from detox or my cycle.

My goal is to replace my fish oil, ALA, B-12, BComplex, multi, MSM, and Aloe with Chlorella.


----------



## yodie

Does chlorella expand in your stomach? I always feel incredibly full after I take it.  Maybe it's because I drink alot of water, but I always feel like it's expanding in my stomach.


----------



## yodie

luckiestdestiny said:


> My skin is looking more even and less tired (every since grave's disease and radioactive idodine even w/ my doc's medicine and eating right I feel a little tired and look a little tired. Though I do look a lot younger (teens instead of late twenties) from eating right, I just looked slightly tired until now). Is that even possible? I know it has antioxidants in it, but....either way I'm happy, and I'm not going to complain about that.


 
This stuff is potent.  It must be working that fast for you.  Your diet seems to be really good, so chlorella can most likely work alot faster in you.

Me, well...I have some issues it has to get to, which is why I'm working up to a larger dose so that it covers all my issues.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> Does chlorella expand in your stomach? I always feel incredibly full after I take it. Maybe it's because I drink alot of water, but I always feel like it's expanding in my stomach.


 What I read was it's not an appetite suppressant but it gives your body the nutrients it needs so that it feels full faster if you have weight to lose.

I notice that too. I've lost even more weight since I last reported a couple days ago I was at 8.5 pounds weight loss, now I'm at 10 pd lose total since starting it and I'm shrinking in inches in the tummy area. I think that's because of the omega in the product (omegas help reduce body fat if you have it to reduce).  I normally would have lost about 4 by now because I'm eating right, but this seems to up it because I'm just not as hungry.


----------



## Prose Princess

I love this stuff. I took 5g of the source naturals pills today and my energy was through the roof! It's been less than a week and it's already keeping me regular and curbing my appetite. I can't really speak on the effects on my hair and nails yet but I can already tell that buying chlorella and spirulina is probably one of the wiser decisions I've made since being on LHCF. I will probably continue using this stuff for the rest of my life, no joke. Thank you all so much for recommending it!


----------



## ScandalousBeauty

I bought my bottle of Kyo Chlorella from GNC.  A video that I saw said that if you get the pills, to get the ones with the broken cell wall.  This one has that, so I'm on it!  Starting off taking 3 a day, will be covering my progress in my natural hair blog, naturally scandalous.


----------



## yodie

Mannnn, I long for regularity. 

I can't believe how this takes away my appetites and cravings. Amazing! I'm picking up my apple sauce tomorrow.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

[U*]PROOF*[/U]
Okay I didn't want to post these pictures cause I know you guys will laugh at my busted hair. Well laugh on!  So anyways I'm going to swallow my pride and here goes.


So I do cornrows and sometimes braids lately and let them stay for a month, up to 6 wks (if it doesn't look too bad). As I was visiting my family for school break, I'm getting my masters (hey we didn' t start up until the 19th and my first class wasn't until the 21st) I just kept my hair cornrowed. But now I'm looking ridiculous and will have to redo. It's been a little over 6 weeks, about two days, and I am going to have to hunt down my friend who does weave. She says she can weave my mbl hair and make it look flat so that I can have a new style. I hope I don't have a huge hump on my head because I have lots of hair. I wanted to follow pinkskates going from mbl to waist in a weave.

Anyways back to NOW.  I have cornrows in a row, and the hair that is at the bottom, I just put into a big braided bun. So it was a cute style at the beginning as all the cornrows came down and then a big braided bun was at the end, which I sprayed with braid spray.

So now it's a frizz fest with no defined parts as the new growth is covering them. I just pulled a spot from my crown so you could see my just over 6 wks of growth. Normally my hair grows .75 to a little over an inch with nettle tea (drink it and use it as a rinse every wash) tea pr mth.  As you can see I'm well over my shooting point. right now I should be at about  1 1/8 ish to 1 1/2 or somewhere in there in 6 wks.  I'm well over that. Go chlorella go.  I wish I had just braided my hair and took chlorella for a month so I could show that. I'll do that next time if I can pull up my braids in between the tracks.  As such I only have my normal growth rate coupled with two weeks of chlorella which made it grow off the charts in my opinion. I'm still drinking my nettle tea which also encourages growth and doing a nettle rinse, though I've only done it every two weeks.

So anyways without further ado there are two pics. Pic one doesn't show my scalp just part of my braid and a little of the growth as I I tried to pull it up more to show the length of growth.

 Pic 2 I did pull it up more, but not completely.  I didn't do a great job as I had to use my pic phone while taking it so bear with me. I know there's more growth if I could've just pulled it up more, but I didn't eh best I can. I'm holding my braid. I did many really thin ones, so The rest is new growth, even though it wasn't pulled up enough.

BTW I only washed every 2 weeks as over break I was in KY, Ca and now back in NY. I had to wait until I was near a water filter. I NEVER wash without one. In KY and NY I have one, so I just had to do it there.  I was visiting friends in Ca and they just don't. They thought I was a hair snob but oh well.  I usually wash ever week so I should've had even more growth.
DON'T yall laugh at me I know it's frizzy and needs to be redone.


----------



## yodie

WooHoo LuckyD.  That's some great growth. Yay!! Grow on lady. 

What kind of shower filter do you have? I need an affordable one that works well. 

That's fantastic.


----------



## Kimbosheart

LD thats progress. Im so happy for you. 

I may try that nettle tea because I like to drink tea before bedtime. Maybe next month. 

BTW I am addicted to the chlorella. I take 2 pills (1 gram) and it evens me out within 15 minutes. whatever the problem is, Im hyper, it calms me done. Im tired can't focus, it gives me energy. I think it may be the placebo effect but Im loving it AND best of all the hair growth. Im going to wait until the end of the month to give a total but the amount that I have gotten in the past 2 weeks is amazing


----------



## luckiestdestiny

BTW I just trimmed my nails again yesterday. I have to trim them all the time now because they are growing like crazy.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> WooHoo LuckyD. That's some great growth. Yay!! Grow on lady.
> 
> What kind of shower filter do you have? I need an affordable one that works well.
> 
> That's fantastic.


 
I'm going to see if I can look it up because it can be ordered or picked up from the store and it's very cheap. Let me go look for it and see if I can post it. Every since I got one, I didn't realize how I lived w/o one!  It makes the hair so soft, and if you wash condition, dc your hair is like butter afterwards.


----------



## mariofmagdal

luckiestdestiny said:


> BTW I just trimmed my nails again yesterday. I have to trim them all the time now because they are growing like crazy.



I have the same problem. I am going to wait a month before I take a hair pic. It should bring me to full waist length. I have been told I am at waist based on my last pic but perhaps not full waist, not that I know the difference.
We will see.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Kimbosheart said:


> LD thats progress. Im so happy for you.
> 
> I may try that nettle tea because I like to drink tea before bedtime. Maybe next month.
> 
> BTW I am addicted to the chlorella. I take 2 pills (1 gram) and it evens me out within 15 minutes. whatever the problem is, Im hyper, it calms me done. Im tired can't focus, it gives me energy. I think it may be the placebo effect but Im loving it AND best of all the hair growth. Im going to wait until the end of the month to give a total but the amount that I have gotten in the past 2 weeks is amazing


 
I believe it because I noticed I can concentrate better.  Also I have a little more energy and that's hard for me to say as I usually am washed out (graves and radioactive iodine did a number).  

Oh YEAH I believe you're getting growth after 2 weeks because this stuff is the truth!   Also I believe your diet is on point, from my memory...I haven't looked back in the thread, so I think it goes where it's needed first and then to hair.

Nettle tea is wonderful. If you like black tea, you'll love the taste. I drink it hot with honey (and cream but I know that's unusual).  I drink it EVERY night religiously. I've just gotten into the habit and it really stimulates growth. I also use it as a final rinse on my hair as it's good internally and externally. I got tired of trying different stuff and having to put it on my head everyday or waiting for my slow growth to move along. I wanted something simple and easy. So between that and chlorella and eating right I'm set.  I get my nettle tea from iherb.com  I get the NOW brand. It's a little over three dollars and it's for like 30 bags so it's not too bad. I'm all about inexpensive now!


----------



## Kurlee

what does nettle taste like? Is it spicy? Bitter ^^^


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> WooHoo LuckyD. That's some great growth. Yay!! Grow on lady.
> 
> What kind of shower filter do you have? I need an affordable one that works well.
> 
> That's fantastic.


 
Had to do happy dance about growth.

Now back to water filter:
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100210495

That's the one I bought for only $19.95 and you can pick it up or they'll deliver it to you depending on how far away the home depot is from you. You can reserve it online and go get it or have them send it to you. You'll get it in a day or two as they find the one closest to your house to send it to you which I thought was cool. Also there's others in this line if you want one with a shower head. I just got the filter and kept my shower head.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mariofmagdal said:


> I have the same problem. I am going to wait a month before I take a hair pic. It should bring me to full waist length. I have been told I am at waist based on my last pic but perhaps not full waist, not that I know the difference.
> We will see.


 
I'm sure you'll definitely get here with this stuff. I'll take another pic again later on too.  I'm going to hunt down my friend and get my hair done and we'll see how long before I'll have to redo. I'm thinking it'll only last a few weeks to a month, and I think it is possible to get the 2 inches or (gasp) more (at least .75 to 1 to 1 1/2 for those without proper nutrition). Heck it hasn't even been 8 weeks yet. I can only imagine how fast my hair will grow in the next 2 weeks.

I'm sure you'll get to full waist soon (or even longer!)


----------



## yodie

Ok, I'm trying to sleep over here and yall have me all amped with the hair growth talk. And yet I feel so left out. I feel like my chlorella is gonna go to my energy, detox and irregularity issues first.

Sighs!!

Thanks for the shower filter info. I need to make a trip over to Home Depot. Ordering my nettle tea tonight. I'm definitely a tea drinker.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> Ok, I'm trying to sleep over here and yall have me all amped with the hair growth talk. And yet I feel so left out. I feel like my chlorella is gonna go to my energy, detox and irregularity issues first.
> 
> Sighs!!
> 
> Thanks for the shower filter info. I need to make a trip over to Home Depot. Ordering my nettle tea tonight. I'm definitely a tea drinker.


 

Yeah but you need to detox and be regular!  It'll come. I've been patient so that's probably why it's happening so fast now.  Kimbo and I are eating all natural organic and I also did a detox back in October which by the way was horrible.  I've been eating organically since september so that's five months of nutrients in my system. Combine that with nettle tea which nourishes the root and encourages growth, I've been doing that since Oct (four months) so chlorella is just adding to that.

I only bring this up because it isn't overnight for me. It all took time. Once all the correct nutrients build up in your system you'll be seeing some good growth too.  And detoxing is a good thing, and so is being regular. they should make you cheer too when you reach those mild stones because it means your body is getting healthier and that's going to lead to healthier hair (and hair growth).

You're going to like the nettle tea. I suggest ordering two. I got mad at myself because I was cheap the first time and only ordered one, and then ran out. It takes a week for them to ship it out to you (just a warning at least every time I order that's how long it takes me).


----------



## yodie

It'll happen. Detoxing and regularity have to be my main focus right now. I'll just keep using my miconozole nitrate for now. 

Ordered my tea. Very cheap on Amazon. Okay, off to bed. Sweet dreams chlorella. See ya in the morning.


----------



## Kimbosheart

yodie said:


> It'll happen. Detoxing and regularity have to be my main focus right now. I'll just keep using my miconozole nitrate for now.
> 
> Ordered my tea. Very cheap on Amazon. Okay, off to bed. Sweet dreams chlorella. See ya in the morning.



It'll happen for you. It goes where its needed first. You will be on this board in no time talking about how long your hair is and you can't believe the growth and I be the first one to happy dance for you. 

Actually, I take that back Im gonna do my happy dance when you post that you are REGULAR and ENERGETIC consistently


----------



## Kimbosheart

yodie said:


> It'll happen. Detoxing and regularity have to be my main focus right now. I'll just keep using my miconozole nitrate for now.
> 
> Ordered my tea. Very cheap on Amazon. Okay, off to bed. Sweet dreams chlorella. See ya in the morning.



It'll happen for you. It goes where its needed first. You will be on this board in no time talking about how long your hair is and you can't believe the growth and I be the first one to happy dance for you. 

Actually, I take that back Im gonna do my happy dance when you post that you are REGULAR and ENERGETIC consistently


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Kurlee said:


> what does nettle taste like? Is it spicy? Bitter ^^^


 It just tastes like black tea but better. I told my mom about it and she keeps ordering it now, and says she likes it better than black tea.  I have to agree with her.  Add a little honey, or whatever and you're set.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> It'll happen. Detoxing and regularity have to be my main focus right now. I'll just keep using my miconozole nitrate for now.
> 
> Ordered my tea. Very cheap on Amazon. Okay, off to bed. Sweet dreams chlorella. See ya in the morning.


 
Hey maybe I should check out Amazon. I wonder if they have the Now brand too. I'm so used to it, I don't want to change...off to search.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

luckiestdestiny said:


> Hey maybe I should check out Amazon. I wonder if they have the Now brand too. I'm so used to it, I don't want to change...off to search.


 Oh my Goodness! They have it for like 2 bucks and change. I'm ordering three right now.  That's it for my hair expenses: nettle tea, chlorella, and good eating. Ta da!  I have enough shampoo and conditioner to last for over a year (I went crazy buying up all the original creme of nature in the big container. I got three of them. One of them lasts 4-5 months they're so huge! And also I just ordered my shescentit avocado conditioner last month) so I am set. I may have to get some more lacio lacio but that's all folks as I have my creme and oil to seal already.


----------



## mariofmagdal

I may have to try this nettle tea too. The key benefits by drinking are? I don't want to tea rinse, too lazy for that. I am interested in it's  health properties.

I bought two green drinks today. One by bolthouse farms and the other Naked Green Machine. Bolthouse Farms cost a few cents more but the nutrient values are higher than those listed for the Naked brand. I didn't want to drink tonight because I want to get some sleep. (Has not worked so far)


----------



## Kimbosheart

LuckyD I rebuke thee and my debit card rebukes thee too. 

I just ordered some of the tea and i plan on going by homedepot this week for the showerhead.

J/K I love you and all that you do. Besides the problem is Im not sleepy so Im up shopping on the internet


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mariofmagdal said:


> I may have to try this nettle tea too. The key benefits by drinking are? I don't want to tea rinse, too lazy for that. I am interested in it's health properties.
> 
> I bought two green drinks today. One by bolthouse farms and the other Naked Green Machine. Bolthouse Farms cost a few cents more but the nutrient values are higher than those listed for the Naked brand. I didn't want to drink tonight because I want to get some sleep. (Has not worked so far)


 Sure about the tea rinse? I make it once and put it in the fridge and use it all month. If I'm really lazy I don't add herbs just distilled water and nettle tea.  I wash condition, dc and then I just pour it over after my final rinse (I use a container with a nozzle and make sure it goes to the scalp). It takes seconds to do.

If not drinking it is still wonderful. It has tons of benefits.  It also helps with allergies and asthma (I have both).  It can be taken internally and externally. I couldn't find the internal articles on taking it for hair growth but it works both ways.


http://www.viable-herbal.com/Singles/herbs/s440.htm
Nettle has been documented for its use in treating coughs, tuberculosis and arthritis, *as well as stimulating hair growth*.
Traditional herbalists believed that Nettle tea was a great hair tonic and would bring back the natural color of hair.  The leaves are thought to be an excellent blood purifier.  Known topical applications for this herb include use as a shampoo, conditioner and hair rinse for dandruff, for stimulation of hair growth and prevention of hair loss, as a cleanser for oily skin and as an astringent facial cleaner



http://www.herballegacy.com/Vance_Medicinal.html

The stimulating effect of stinging nettle is used as a rinse for the hair.  This will regenerate hair growth and restore original hair color.  It is used by the personal hair care industry in anti-dandruff products and scalp conditioners.  Clairol uses more than 40 tons of nettles a year as a hair conditioner. In addition, Russian studies show that nettle tea has anti-bacterial activity.  Mouthwashes and toothpastes containing nettle can reduce plaque and gingivitis.  Many oral health care products in health food stores contain nettle.

The following is a concise reference of the ailments stinging nettle treats:

*Congestion
   Coughs
   Tuberculosis
   Bronchitis 
   Lung congestion
   Laryngitis
   Consumption

*Joints/muscles
   Arthritis
   Rheumatism
   Gout 
   Bursitis
   Tendonitis
   Loss of muscular power 
   Paralysis

*Allergies
   Hay fever
   Seasonal allergies
   Asthma
   Hives

*Neurological disorders
   Sciatica
   Neuralgia
   MS

*Spring tonic

*Circulation

*Hair 
   Loss of
   Restores color
   Scalp Conditioner 
   Dandruff

*Stones
   Gravel from bladder
   Kidney stones
   Increase urine output

*Internal bleeding
   Excessive menstruation
   Hemorrhoids
   Ulcers
   Lungs/stomach
   Bleeding piles
   Diarrhea/dysentery

*External bleeding
   Nose bleeds 
   Other

*Skin complaints
   Eczema
   Acne
   Insect bites
   Chicken pox

*Urinary Tract Infection
   Bladder infection

*Women’s complaints
   Increase lactation
   PMS
   Menopause
   Prenatal/eases labor

*Anemia/fatigue

*Burns and scalds

*Enlarged prostate

*Pelvic decongestant

*Parasites

*Goiter/scrofula

*Debility

*Blood purifier/builder

*Metabolic disorders

*Fever/cold

*Ague

*Lupus

*Bladder infections

*Lowers blood sugar

*Raises blood pressure

*Gingivitis

*Scurvy

*Celiac disease

*Weight loss
*STINGING NETTLE
*by Kassie Vance
[Table of Contents] [History] [Location] [Chemical Constituents] [Medicinal Qualities] [Contra-Indications]
[Known Herbal Formulas] [Dosages & Applications] [Personal Experience] [Bibliography]​


This site brought to you by The School of Natural Healing & Christopher Publications​
Oh and this is who should avoid it:
Possibly Unsafe: When used in patients with diabetes, as nettle may aggravate the condition by increasing blood sugar level (24; 25). Also, use with caution in conjunction with anticoagulants, antihypertensives and diuretics as constituents in the nettle plant may potentiate or attenuate the effects of these medications (4; 5; 6).


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Kimbosheart said:


> LuckyD I rebuke thee and my debit card rebukes thee too.
> 
> I just ordered some of the tea and i plan on going by homedepot this week for the showerhead.
> 
> J/K I love you and all that you do. Besides the problem is Im not sleepy so Im up shopping on the internet


  


No really once you get the tea and the chlorella and eat right you're set. Think of all the money you'll save.

Also you'll be thanking me when you touch your hair after getting the shower filter.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Thanks for the info on the tea. I will be drinking it. I may try the rinses but oh boy, I am so not into even a few seconds longer than I have to when it comes to hair....yeah, admittedly I am that lazy.


----------



## onelove08

..........


----------



## Whimsy

Okay, I never notice hair growth until it's like 6 months down the line and i see my hair looks longer.  I don't know how fast it grows normally so when chlorella starts to kick in i fear i wont be able to really see the results for a while.  As for general health, OK I've been taking 2g a day, that was enough to make my poo green before, but now I'm back to normal poos and I haven't changed my dose.  I'm going to up it to 3gs a day.  

Has anyone ever gone from seeing a change to not seeing anything? Even with maintaining your dose?  I am seeing a slight change in my appetite, but that's all.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Onelove08 I am glad to hear of your progress, especially that you are feeling so good. 

I am about to take my supplements with one of the green juices I purchased last night. I am starting with the Naked green Machine. It tates awesome! My son is home sick today and I shared 2oz with him, now he's back for more. 

I can't say my hair has grown, I am sure it has, but I know it is stronger and has less breakage in the rough situations I put my hair through this past week, almost no manipulation.  (I really can't run with that, my hair will cut up) All is well and I do feel great!


----------



## onelove08

Stay positive Whimsy! I am not really "looking" for changes. It just so happens if I catch a glimpse of myself in the mirror...or I see a piece of hair hanging that i never noticed before! It will happen! i am also focusing on my eating habits and exercising. i have been taking chlorella now for about 2.5 week. i also use spirulina. and i am mixing the egg shake in there as well. i also "hide" my hair. i do not wear it out for nothing. i wear hats and pretty scarves.


----------



## onelove08

mariofmagdal said:


> Onelove08 I am glad to hear of your progress, especially that you are feeling so good.
> 
> I am about to take my supplements with one of the green juices I purchased last night. I am starting with the Naked green Machine. It tates awesome! My son is home sick today and I shared 2oz with him, now he's back for more.
> 
> I can't say my hair has grown, I am sure it has, but I know it is stronger and has less breakage in the rough situations I put my hair through this past week, almost no manipulation. (I really can't run with that, my hair will cut up) All is well and I do feel great!


 
Thank you! Sorry to hear about your son! Well at least he liked the juice and on the plus side, it is good for him! Glad to hear you feel great as well!!!!


----------



## yodie

Morning ladies. Thanks for all the encouragement last night. I'm in a season of being patient for the things I want.

Doing a happy dance in advance for all of the good chlorella benefits.

The tea was very cheap on Amazon. I ordered two.

Gotta get the shower filter and I'm set.

Oh, had my 6 g's in my shake this morning. Longing for a bm. 
I think ALA kept me up all night. Sheesh!

Noticeable results - skin looks great and tons of energy. I'm also not freezing cold all of the time. I actually threw the covers off last night. Sweating.


----------



## onelove08

You might try taking ALA in the morning. I was taking it at night as well as a few other ladies in the ALA thread and it was keeping us up at night.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Whimsy I have also seen a change in appetite. I eat lighter meals because I feel fuller faster. (I consume CHIA seeds from time to time, and they will make you feel full)

My poo has not changed since going green, but when I switch to powder I am going to gradually increase my dosage, I am willing to take this slow. I already decided which supplements I am letting go. That's major for me.


----------



## spinspinshuga

My chlorella is here, and I took my first dosage! I wasn't expecting it to be SO green and almost backed off when I saw the powder, but I decided to go for it. It didn't taste as bad as I expected; I used the apple sauce as suggested.
I'll be posting if anything happens.


----------



## shermeezy

Hey ladies, 

 I actually read this thread about 2 weeks ago and purchased chlorella from GNC on a whim. Well, I just wanted to post my results: I have been actually going to the restroom daily! Which never happens for me. I usually only 'go' twice a week. I’ve been on 3 pills a day for about 2 weeks. Today, I’m increasing to 6 pills.

*LuckyDestiny, *Thanks for the link. I'm about to order the yeayama brand. I'd like to be able to take the powder as well. I wonder how it would taste mixed in my morning tea?

I'm actually interested in Chlorella for the health benefits. I've also become more of a flexatarian(part time vegan). Since my healthy diet changes I've noticed that my nails are really hard and growing at a much faster rate. I'm hoping the Chlorella will enhance these results. I'll provide another update in a month or so.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## gn1g

luckiestdestiny said:


> Reporting in. Last night I ate a spicy shrimp taco with cilantro lime sauce and had chips and salsa. I love spicy stuff. The reason I am telling everyone is because I had diarrhea tonight. Don't know if it's because of that or because of the chlorella. I will watch to see if later on today it's back to normal. If so I'll assume it was the spicy food (and when I say spicy I mean wheee! But I just love spicy) otherwise, I'll have to cut back on my chlorella. Right now my stomach is still sensitive and it's 5 a.m We'll see...


 

I believe it was the cilantro because it is a natural chelator.


----------



## yodie

onelove08 said:


> You might try taking ALA in the morning. I was taking it at night as well as a few other ladies in the ALA thread and it was keeping us up at night.



I think I took my ALA after 5pm. I sure did pay the price because I was up most of the night. Luckily gives me sustained energy.


----------



## deola

Ok, my experience so far since starting on this super food on Wednesday or was it Thursday.

After using one tablespoon to make a smoothie and drinking it down( the smell and taste has now grown on me, !) I felt some bubbling in my tummy about 20mins later, no constipation at all which was a relief as I used to take Metamucil diligently to help me go and it gave me horrible constipation which got in the way of bedmatics btw DH and I-if you catch my drift

The next day, I went to the bathroom and had to hold my breath for my own........(complete the sentence)-it was that bad,lol! Sorry TMI.

BUt needless to say, I feel much better, my appetite is great-read:crave only healthy foods more and more. However I just found out I had been using 2 tablespoons thinking I was doubling up on the serving size which is 1 teaspoonful so technically I have been using about what... 18g of chlorella

Ok I think I better slow my roll before I have to order another container! I'll just go with the 1 tablespoon till I feel otherwise. Will report back in about 2 weeks time. But I 'll keep lurking on this forum to keep up with how it's going with my chlorella sorority sistahs *wink wink*


----------



## deola

Oh I forgot to add, the other symptoms I experienced apart from the smelly green stool includes some weakness and some pain in my lower neck and temples but that is all getting better so Imma stick to this!


----------



## Candycane044

So I tried the applesauce idea and that didn't work so well for me.  The applesauce really didn't "mix" with the chlorella and it seemed to make it thicker. (if that makes sense)  I think I'm going to stick to the juice.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

onelove08 said:


> Hi! checking in. had my chlorella with my green/egg shake. i had 5 pills before my workout with a tbs of spirulina. after my workout i had 10 chlorella with 1.5 tbs spirulina. and a tbs of coconut oil and two tbs of wheat germ. i told you all last week, i twisted my hair. well, i cannot even see where i parted my hair! this is crazy. i also shaved last week, now it looks like i have not shaved in 2 or 3 weeks! like others, i will take this forever even if my hair does not grow. i feel so much better. like LD, i had graves disease and took radioactive iodine years ago. i am looking for something that will help with my energy and over all emotional well-being. sorry so long!


Congrats on the growth!  I know w/ thyroid disease you were probably having slow growth like I was previously (before nettle and now chlorella).
 Wow. I KNOW what you're going through. They tell you everything should be balanced but it's not (after the radioactive iodine).  There's something about fake hormone synthroid that just doesn't do what your body does.  In addition I had the eye symptoms and had to have orbital decompression. Thank goodness they did it in time, as my eyes look like they normally did now, and there's no pressure on my optic nerve that can cause blindness.  I was given so much radioactive iodine it completely destroyed my thyroid and I ended up in the hospital with other complications.  I was hospitalized for almost a month: heart monitored, etc as my body just started to shut down. Doc said it would just lower mine (thyroid), but over dosed me with too large a dose and now my real thyroid is .001 percent active so I have to have synthroid to live.  It's crazy how a simple little thyroid can cause so many problems besides weight gain if you have a thyroid disease (versus a lower thyroid and even that is hard). And I know what you mean about emotional well-being!  

Keep taking chlorella. I know we, and others will benefit.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> Morning ladies. Thanks for all the encouragement last night. I'm in a season of being patient for the things I want.
> 
> Doing a happy dance in advance for all of the good chlorella benefits.
> 
> The tea was very cheap on Amazon. I ordered two.
> 
> Gotta get the shower filter and I'm set.
> 
> Oh, had my 6 g's in my shake this morning. Longing for a bm.
> I think ALA kept me up all night. Sheesh!
> 
> Noticeable results -* skin looks great and tons of energy.* I'm also not freezing cold all of the time. I actually threw the covers off last night. Sweating.


 to bolded.  I knew benefits would come with time.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

shermaine_08 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I actually read this thread about 2 weeks ago and purchased chlorella from GNC on a whim. Well, I just wanted to post my results: I have been actually going to the restroom daily! Which never happens for me. I usually only 'go' twice a week. I’ve been on 3 pills a day for about 2 weeks. Today, I’m increasing to 6 pills.
> 
> *LuckyDestiny, *Thanks for the link. I'm about to order the yeayama brand. I'd like to be able to take the powder as well. I wonder how it would taste mixed in my morning tea?
> 
> I'm actually interested in Chlorella for the health benefits. I've also become more of a flexatarian(part time vegan). Since my healthy diet changes I've noticed that my nails are really hard and growing at a much faster rate. I'm hoping the Chlorella will enhance these results. I'll provide another update in a month or so.
> 
> Thanks!!!!


 
You know if you are eating lots of veggies like I am, cool term btw (flexatarian), you probably could take it in the tea. It's very green in taste.  I was suggesting applesauce and others other means to calm the taste. Now that I'm used to it, I was in a rush yesterday, I put some on my tongue drank some water, put some more there, drank some water and took my bottled water to keep drinking and left.

EEEW to some, but to me, it really wasn't that bad at all. I'm used to the taste by now, so I just did it and moved on with my life. When I'm not in a hurry, I'll most definitely do it with applesauce but I'm sure tea will work if you can stomach the super green flavor. In powder form I don't taste much fishiness like I did in the pill form (on my tongue), so you could possibly do it w/o problems. I know it's not a fish but an algae, but it still had a distinct taste that was concentrated in pill form, that I did not notice as much in powder. HTH


----------



## onelove08

luckiestdestiny said:


> Congrats on the growth! I know w/ thyroid disease you were probably having slow growth like I was previously (before nettle and now chlorella).
> Wow. I KNOW what you're going through. They tell you everything should be balanced but it's not (after the radioactive iodine). There's something about fake hormone synthroid that just doesn't do what your body does. In addition I had the eye symptoms and had to have orbital decompression. Thank goodness they did it in time, as my eyes look like they normally did now, and there's no pressure on my optic nerve that can cause blindness. I was given so much radioactive iodine it completely destroyed my thyroid and I ended up in the hospital with other complications. I was hospitalized for almost a month: heart monitored, etc as my body just started to shut down. Doc said it would just lower mine (thyroid), but over dosed me with too large a dose and now my real thyroid is .001 percent active so I have to have synthroid to live. It's crazy how a simple little thyroid can cause so many problems besides weight gain if you have a thyroid disease (versus a lower thyroid and even that is hard). And I know what you mean about emotional well-being!
> 
> Keep taking chlorella. I know we, and others will benefit.


 
Thanks LD! I too, will be on synthroid for the rest of my life. I am only 30, and I have been on it for 17 years!
 I am sorry this happened to you. I am so fortunate that you reminded me of this wonderful super food that I stopped taking! Thank you. Many healthy blessings to you!


----------



## Muse

I went to see my primary doc today and I told her that I stopped taking other supplements because I am eating algae now. She kept saying but how will you get vitamins and I'd list the vitamins then she said but it doesn't have the minerals you need and I said yes it does it even has omega-3's! The only thing she could find that it didn't have that I need was vitamin D so I guess I do need a supp for that. But I just thought it was funny how she was awed but still somewhat doubtful that this algae had all of this stuff.

She did say that Source Naturals was a very good brand though so that made mw feel good about the brand I chose to go with. I can't wait until I finish my Sun chlorella so I can start the SN chlorella.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Whimsy said:


> Okay, I never notice hair growth until it's like 6 months down the line and i see my hair looks longer. I don't know how fast it grows normally so when chlorella starts to kick in i fear i wont be able to really see the results for a while. As for general health, OK I've been taking 2g a day, that was enough to make my poo green before, *but now I'm back to normal poos and I haven't changed my dose.* I'm going to up it to 3gs a day.
> 
> Has anyone ever gone from seeing a change to not seeing anything? Even with maintaining your dose? I am seeing a slight change in my appetite, but that's all.


 
I think that means it's time to increase the dose. What happened when you increased?


----------



## song_of_serenity

Sooo update...that problem I had on my left thumb cuticle has totally cleared up! Just dark right under the skin where it was damaged, but totally healed. It'll fade in time. 

Nails growing in! Leg hair, pit hair...faster. My leg hair is so thick. :S 

As for my actual hair, THICK. THICK. I bet the Mega Tek/MN has a lot to do with that, but at 7 weeks post I NEVER have this much NG and I know the chlorella will continue to let the hair that grows out blossom!

My skin looks fresher to me! Winter takes a toll on me and I usually have dryer skin and it just looks tired...but it's been fresher! Even at the end of the day!

My energy level has been high! When I get out of bed, by the time i get done with bathroom activities, I am ready to go (said in the voice of Wanda from in living color. )

purchased another Trader Joe's green protein drink today. Mmmm...I'm growing fond of the strawberry grassy taste.
~*Janelle~*


----------



## IndianAngel22

Wooooooooooooooooooh. Ok I left and came back and this thread blew up with talks of tea and crap? Ok someone explain this to me in the simplest terms possible.... No long articles or anything lol!


----------



## peppers01

Just to add in, before I started, I snored like a bear in hibernation. My SO was always complaining that my snoring kept him up. Well this past weekend, I noticed that he hasn't said anything about it in the last couple of weeks. So I asked him am I still snoring, he said no so nonchalantly. I was like REALLY?! Yeah, he said. I am so excited about this, because even though my snoring doesn't bother me, the simple fact that I no longer snore means that my breathing is better, and who wouldn't want that!

I am still having the green BM, no major problems though. I'm at 4 grams/day (2 pills in the morning and 2 in the evening). Energy is still crazy. I've lost 5 lbs, due to fact that I've been working out everyday! I don't know how much, but my hair is growing. YAY Chlorella!!


----------



## yodie

Since we're talking BM's...mine is dark, dark, black almost.  Had two today.  Up to 7 g's and I'm still taking aloe with mine.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> Since we're talking BM's...mine is dark, dark, black almost. Had two today. Up to 7 g's and I'm still taking aloe with mine.


 Mine is a dark green too but I think you're just fine. The powder that I have is a real dark green anyways.


----------



## Encore

Okay so I just receive my chorella I ordered the powder yemana one off amazon. I'm surprised it's so green. I don't know how to drink this!

When is the best time and how do you mix it so it doesn't taste bad. I'm scared I will gag.


----------



## msdevo

Congrats on going green.  

Get yourself some applesauce or Naked juice.  Either will do.  

I started taking mine around 6pm. Some others take it in the am. I guess its a matter of choice.



Encore said:


> Okay so I just receive my chorella I ordered the powder yemana one off amazon. I'm surprised it's so green. I don't know how to drink this!
> 
> When is the best time and how do you mix it so it doesn't taste bad. I'm scared I will gag.


----------



## Encore

Okay lol



I was thinking about making a vanilla shake and mixing it in there

Mix it with the applesauce or mix it with water and then eat applesauce?


----------



## msdevo

Mix it in the applesauce it will make a nice green color then chase it down with some water.

Im not to sure bout that nilla shake thought lol


----------



## Encore

Lol okay thank you ima try it and report back in a few minutes 


Ok I mixed it with water in a poland spring bottle because the apple sauce thing just wasn't cutting it!... I haven't drank it yet because I am not feelin the smell

I shuda gotten the pills!


----------



## yodie

I actually like the taste of the shake with the powder or maybe it's just growing on me.  I put on my big girl panties and just suck it on down!! (lol!!)


----------



## msdevo

lol so????



Encore said:


> Lol okay thank you ima try it and report back in a few minutes
> 
> 
> Ok I mixed it with water in a poland spring bottle because the apple sauce thing just wasn't cutting it!... I haven't drank it yet because I am not feelin the smell
> 
> I shuda gotten the pills!


----------



## youwillrise

i think i'll just drink lots of bolthouse farms green goodness lol

 has chlorella, spirulina, wheat grass and a bunch of other stuff.  

 and i love the taste of it.  i'm glad i started drinking it again...i had been drinking it regularly for a while just because i liked it and felt good about drinking something healthy...but i stopped for a while.


----------



## Sweet Charm

is this making anyone else's hair shed?! 
I washed my hair today and I saw so many  long hairs!
I dont know if my hair is breaking at the line between the relaxed and natural hair since i have been stretching for three months, but I used a protein treatment. 
I just dont know 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

dollie said:


> is this making anyone else's hair shed?!
> I washed my hair today and I saw so many long hairs!
> I dont know if my hair is breaking at the line between the relaxed and natural hair since i have been stretching for three months, but I used a protein treatment.
> I just dont know
> 
> Thanks for your help!


 

No shedding at all. This isn't a growth aid, it's a whole food that just happens to give the hair growth.  It's probably your stretch so you need to find some threads about what to do about that. You can also try a caffeine rinse if it's shedding from the bulb.  You could use tea or coffee (black tea or any tea with caffeine.  Nettle tea does not have caffeine in it btw).  HTH!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Oh and make sure to leave it on before rinsing it out. You can do a search for threads about caffeine rinse for shedding. I think it's under coffee rinse or something like that. There's also a "tea rinsing is the truth" thread.  If it's not the bulb, then it's breakage of some kind and needs to be balanced.  Maybe you need moisture if you used a protein w/o adding enough moisture.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Encore said:


> Lol okay thank you ima try it and report back in a few minutes
> 
> 
> Ok I mixed it with water in a poland spring bottle because the apple sauce thing just wasn't cutting it!... I haven't drank it yet because I am not feelin the smell
> 
> I shuda gotten the pills!


 
Don't give up. Try the naked juice if you don't like the applesauce. You can get it from health food stores and it already has some chlorella in it.  People here are just adding more to it and thinks it tastes wonderful.


----------



## lipati

So how many grams should one take to achieve maximum benefits such as 1 or more inches of growth per month and other health benefits? I am asking because some people are taking 3g some 6g some 18g


----------



## truequeen06

Well, I have definitely moved into a new phase of detoxing . . . acne.  And just when I had gotten control.  Well, I can stick it out.  I've been pretty much under a rock now that midterms are around the corner and the only valentine's date I have is with my bestie and the movie He's Just Not that into You lol.

I'm just glad to be getting all the toxins out of me.


----------



## casey3035

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## casey3035

luckiestdestiny said:


> DELETED
> 
> Indianangel22 already covered it.
> 
> She just needs to read the thread before posting as it contains all the info. Can't point her to where, it's getting too big. But to make a long story short it's called Chlorella not chlorophyll, it has small amounts in it, and even in large doses, does not contain enough to be poisonous and in all the research I posted, no one has ever claimed Chlorella is poisonous, and Asian countries have been using it for years and years and they are very healthy with low rates of cancer, heart disease, etc and have long strong, gorgeous hair (I realize there are exceptions to the rule about gorgeous hair, and health but there are exceptions to every rule, but in any case Chlorella is NOT poisonous)



 I did read the thread sweetie. I researched Chlorophyll because the thread said that it was one of the main ingredients in Chlorella.So just as others do I went and tried to do my own research and I copied and pasted that right from the Walgreens site so, As stated in the post, I just wanted to know IF I was looking at the right Item or type of Chlorophyll because I am not familiar with this product.I thought you ladies could help me with that.Sometimes a person may read a post and just get confused for some reason or another.That does not always mean that this only happens when one does not read a thread.I do apologize for being a inconvenience to you.I thought everyone was here to help.Since then I have purchased this product and I do not feel anything is wrong with taking it. Again I was just trying to make sure we were referring to the same product.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Ok I used the Nettle Tea as a rinse on my hair and my hair is sooooo soft. I used it to rinse out my conditioner. First I sprayed it with my bottle onto my scalp then the rest of my hair. I finally poured the rest from a bowl on the length of my hair. I love it, thank you LD.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I am going to get some nettle tea...if I don't already have it...<runs to check her stash> :scratchch


----------



## luckiestdestiny

casey3035 said:


> I did read the thread sweetie. I researched Chlorophyll because the thread said that it was one of the main ingredients in Chlorella.So just as others do I went and tried to do my own research and I copied and pasted that right from the Walgreens site so, As stated in the post, I just wanted to know IF I was looking at the right Item or type of Chlorophyll because I am not familiar with this product.I thought you ladies could help me with that.Sometimes a person may read a post and just get confused for some reason or another.That does not always mean that this only happens when one does not read a thread.I do apologize for being a inconvenience to you.I thought everyone was here to help.Since then I have purchased this product and I do not feel anything is wrong with taking it. Again I was just trying to make sure we were referring to the same product.


 
All the info I post, I do it out of love for my sisters, so you're definitely not an inconvenience.  I wouldn't spend hours researching and posting my findings here if I was annoyed with questions so please don't misunderstand my intentions. In fact, I get many pms from lurkers of the thread asking for clarification and I answer those as well as any question that I can possibly help on.  I just deleted my posted and explained why as indian angel already covered the info so there wasn't a need for me to. I was also referring you to my other info incase you didn't read it.  I then went on to re explain in case there was any confusion about the differences. I didn't mean to sound short or anything. I have referred a few people back only because they haven't read the thread, which you seem to have done.  So I guess that doesn't apply to you.  However, the second part of my post explains the difference anyways. HTHs and hope you are enjoying the thread.  We most definitely are trying for a helpful thread and I was pleased that everyone gives their well wishes and that it hasn't turned catty or negative in anyway.  So I just wanted to clarify my intentions and best wishes to you on your journey. Are you getting chlorella?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

CurlyMoo said:


> Ok I used the Nettle Tea as a rinse on my hair and my hair is sooooo soft. I used it to rinse out my conditioner. First I sprayed it with my bottle onto my scalp then the rest of my hair. I finally poured the rest from a bowl on the length of my hair. I love it, thank you LD.


 You're so welcome. Nettle tea has moisturizing properties and also stimulates hair growth. I just love it. I'm glad it works for you too.


----------



## LaidBak

My acne has passed (finally).  I never did "go green".  But whatever.  I am going back down to 3gs from 5g.  I also bought some Naked juice.  I am going to try that tonight.


----------



## Muse

dollie said:


> is this making anyone else's hair shed?!
> I washed my hair today and I saw so many  long hairs!
> I dont know if my hair is breaking at the line between the relaxed and natural hair since i have been stretching for three months, but I used a protein treatment.
> I just dont know
> 
> Thanks for your help!



I read in another message board about a lady who saw shedding when she took spirulina and stopped when she quit taking it. Her and others concluded that it was the high doses of beta carotene that was causing it. I believe chlorella has a lot as well, apparently  too much BC causes shedding. But I think this lady was ODing on BC because she said her skin was yellow from it. How much are you taking? Are you using any new products too?

Besides the case mentioned above I have not come across anyone saying chlorella caused their shedding, quite the opposite actually.

 Also could it be the MegaTek effect? A lot of ladies said they experienced a lot of shedding while using MT because their hair was growing so fast that the hairs that were in resting phase were being pushed out quicker for new hairs that were already ready to take their place. I don't know but I'm just trying to brainstorm with you.


----------



## Muse

Muse said:


> I went to see my primary doc today and I told her that I stopped taking other supplements because I am eating algae now. She kept saying but how will you get vitamins and I'd list the vitamins then she said but it doesn't have the minerals you need and I said yes it does it even has omega-3's! *The only thing she could find that it didn't have that I need was vitamin D* so I guess I do need a supp for that. But I just thought it was funny how she was awed but still somewhat doubtful that this algae had all of this stuff.
> 
> She did say that Source Naturals was a very good brand though so that made mw feel good about the brand I chose to go with. I can't wait until I finish my Sun chlorella so I can start the SN chlorella.



I take that back I googled vitamin D + chlorella and come to find out it has quite a bit of vitamin D! I can ditch those pills too!!!

I just read a really disturbing article about regular vitamin and mineral supplements: http://www.chlorella-africa.com/vitaminsandminerals.html

Don't know if it's true or not.


----------



## IndianAngel22

Can you find this Nettle Tea at a regular grocery store? Yall are gonna break me! This thread is ruining the entire board I barely check the rest of the threads anymore lol! I'm slowly getting back into posting stuff again because this seems to be the only thread I check on a daily basis. lol.


----------



## TdotGirl

Hey ladies.

So I didn't take chlorella sunday night because I was out and I came back home late and wanted only tea. 
Yesterday when I came in from work, I ate my dinner and took chlorella 30 minutes after. My stomach started to do some flips and stuff about 2 hours later and my throat felt like something was stuck there. I was starting to feel warm now, and realize that my stomach was not right. Needless to say I began to throw up everything that I ate (lunch & dinner).
Lesson learned, I will never take chlorella after my meal. I never throw up so I pinpoint it to chlorella. I still have an upset stomach


----------



## yodie

TdotGirl said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> So I didn't take chlorella sunday night because I was out and I came back home late and wanted only tea.
> Yesterday when I came in from work, I ate my dinner and took chlorella 30 minutes after. My stomach started to do some flips and stuff about 2 hours later and my throat felt like something was stuck there. I was starting to feel warm now, and realize that my stomach was not right. Needless to say I began to throw up everything that I ate (lunch & dinner).
> Lesson learned, I will never take chlorella after my meal. I never throw up so I pinpoint it to chlorella. I still have an upset stomach


 
Please let us know if you're feeling better.  What did you eat? Maybe the chlorella didn't mix with what you ate.


----------



## Prose Princess

I bought 600 of the Source Naturals chlorella tablets and 120 of the Jarrow's Formula spirulina tablets last night!  I don't ever want to run out of this stuff!  With all the energy it gives me, I've actually been able to maintain my workout schedule woohoo!  I even managed to get SO to hit up the treadmill on a Monday!  My energy is CONTAGIOUS!  

Today I'll be taking 7g of chlorella.  I'm not sure what I'm going up to, probably 8 or 9, then back down to 5 to maintain.


----------



## TdotGirl

yodie said:


> Please let us know if you're feeling better. What did you eat? Maybe the chlorella didn't mix with what you ate.


 
I will. I had leftovers from the night before. It's nothing new that I introduced to my body. I just know I will never take it after I eat a meal!


----------



## gn1g

I've been taking Chlorella off and on for over 2 years and found the VERY best brand to be the Sun Chlorella, hands down.


----------



## LaidBak

gn1g said:


> I've been taking Chlorella off and on for over 2 years and found the VERY best brand to be the Sun Chlorella, hands down.



What benefits have you noticed?  Has it improved the health and length of your hair?


----------



## CurlyMoo

I have my Chlorella, I have my Chlorella!

I was so excited I intercepted the UPS guy I didn't eat breakfast. I caught his butt right at the front building door coming in or I would have had to wait till 5pm to retrieve it from the shipping and recieving room. Whew!  I am going to add this to my juice when I eat my breakfast now. I am feeling a little light headed and queasy so I'm not sure how that's going to go over. So I will eat first then drink my mix. I have all of my juices but the one ingredient I wasn't able to get was the crushed ice. So I will be hacking away at my ice cubes in a minute. Ok guys I will be back with an update within an hour or so, that's if I don't have to make a stop over to sit down somewhere else.  On my way to a more energetic, healthier living. YAY!


----------



## CurlyMoo

TdotGirl said:


> I will. I had leftovers from the night before. It's nothing new that I introduced to my body. *I just know I will never take it after I eat a* *meal!*


 

erplexed


----------



## gn1g

LaidBak said:


> What benefits have you noticed? Has it improved the health and length of your hair?


 
The biggest think is overall well being.  no sweet junk food cravings, thicker stronger hair, improved hair texture, clearer eyes, whiter stronger longer nails.


Hair grows like crazy underarms, legs, downtheire etc.


----------



## TdotGirl

CurlyMoo said:


> erplexed


 
I took mine 30 mins after I ate. I always take it 30 mins before I eat. I never had any problems doing it this way.


----------



## CurlyMoo

TdotGirl said:


> I took mine 30 mins after I ate. I always take it 30 mins before I eat. I never had any problems doing it this way.


 
Ok, this will be the first time I take it. Do you recommend I wait longer after a meal? Or should I take it first then eat?


----------



## CurlyMoo

gn1g said:


> The biggest think is overall well being. no sweet junk food cravings, thicker stronger hair, improved hair texture, clearer eyes, whiter stronger longer nails.
> 
> 
> Hair grows like crazy underarms, legs, downtheire etc.


 
What brand are you using now?


----------



## TdotGirl

CurlyMoo said:


> Ok, this will be the first time I take it. Do you recommend I wait longer after a meal? Or should I take it first then eat?


 
Every single time I have taken it, it was in the evening before I eat my meal. About 30 minutes prior. Try that first and see how it works out for you. This has worked for me. No ill effects.


----------



## Muse

gn1g said:


> I've been taking Chlorella off and on for over 2 years and found the VERY best brand to be the Sun Chlorella, hands down.



This is what I am taking now but will switch to Source Naturals when I am done. I have been reading that Sun it the BEST brand but they don't make a powder and the tabs are expensive. If I had more money and they made powder I'd probably stick with it.


----------



## Muse

gn1g said:


> The biggest think is overall well being.  no sweet junk food cravings, thicker stronger hair, improved hair texture, clearer eyes, whiter stronger longer nails.
> 
> 
> * Hair grows like crazy underarms, legs, downtheire etc.*



No crazy hair growth on the head? I am all for stronger hair so I don't have to do protein treatments anymore! I am natural so I know I won't need to


----------



## yodie

Maybe it'll turn some of my grays (thanks to Mega-Tek and teaching) back to my original color.


----------



## danigurl18

I still havent got the energy kick yet and i've been taking it for 2 weeks... is it time to up the does? I only take 2 right now...


----------



## CurlyMoo

TdotGirl said:


> Every single time I have taken it, it was in the evening before I eat my meal. About 30 minutes prior. Try that first and see how it works out for you. This has worked for me. No ill effects.


 
Right now I have an empty stomach and I am really hungry do you still recommend I take the mix first?


----------



## yodie

danigurl18 said:


> I still havent got the energy kick yet and i've been taking it for 2 weeks... is it time to up the does? I only take 2 right now...


 
Everyone's body is different, but you should try upping the dose in a small increment and see what happens.  You may not have been energy deficient. So, it may take your body longer to see this benefit.  I could hardly get out the bed in the morning.  I was tired all day, every day.


----------



## Encore

well, i took some last night and threw it up.

I think that was due to my cold and i had a bad coughing fit..sorry if TMI

so i took some again this morning I just drank it with water and so far so good 

....Do I have to take spirulla also??


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Encore said:


> well, i took some last night and threw it up.
> 
> I think that was due to my cold and i had a bad coughing fit..sorry if TMI
> 
> so i took some again this morning I just drank it with water and so far so good
> 
> ....Do I have to take spirulla also??


 

You took chlorella?  Spirulena is the same thing, just the generic term.


----------



## CurlyMoo

WOW, why did you guys not tell me that Chlorella powder was a deep earthy beautiful green color. It's so powdery that a tiny bit popped out of the container. It has a nice earthy scent to it. 

The suggested dose is 1 teaspoon 1-3x daily with 8oz of liquid. I just took 1/2 teaspoon with 4oz of 100% white grape juice and 4oz of Unfiltered Apple Juice. Later today, I will take another 1/2 teaspoon. I could smell Chlorella strong but barely tasted it. Was very delicious and in fact I put more juice in the empty glass to get the Chlorella clinging to the sides. 

I am a little disappointed that it didn't come with a little scooper.

Also, I'm starting at 1/2 the dosage because I want to introduce Chlorella to my system for a few days before I start taking the recommended dosage and higher.


----------



## Kimbosheart

Curly, when I first opened my jar I was in love with that beautiful deep green. Its so pretty.

GV: spirulina and chlorella are not the same thing. The spirulina is a different blue-green algae that give some of the same benefits as chlorella. It has been reccomended in some of the literature that LD posted to take both spirulina and chlorella as they compliment each other.

Me personally I will not be reordering the spirulina but I plan to take the chlorella FOREVER.

HTH


----------



## yodie

Kimbosheart said:


> Curly, when I first opened my jar I was in love with that beautiful deep green. Its so pretty.
> 
> GV: spirulina and chlorella are not the same thing. The spirulina is a different blue-green algae that give some of the same benefits as chlorella. It has been reccomended in some of the literature that LD posted to take both spirulina and chlorella as they compliment each other.
> 
> *Me personally I will not be reordering the spirulina but I plan to take the chlorella FOREVER.*
> 
> HTH


 
Just curious.  Wy won't you reorder spirulina?


----------



## Kimbosheart

yodie said:


> Just curious.  Wy won't you reorder spirulina?



I don't see the benefit. Spirulina and the Chlorella are complimentary in many ways and perhaps if I were sick or had a serious health problem I wouldn't mind doubling up but I like that the Chlorella is pretty much complete. I am finishing up my bottles of all the other multi-vits and supplements I have around the house. I don't want to be wasteful but I plan on only repurchasing the Chlorella. In six months after I drop down my chlorella dosage my daily routine for health and hair growth will be as simple as the age old advice of "eat right, exercise and drink plenty of water"


----------



## gn1g

Muse said:


> This is what I am taking now but will switch to Source Naturals when I am done. I have been reading that Sun it the BEST brand but they don't make a powder and the tabs are expensive. If I had more money and they made powder I'd probably stick with it.


 

They do have powder.

I just recently purchased source naturals yaeyama because it was on sale.  Never again, there is no comparison.  Going back to Sun.


----------



## kitamay

gn1g said:


> They do have powder.
> 
> I just recently purchased source naturals yaeyama because it was on sale. Never again, there is no comparison. Going back to Sun.


 

What was the difference in Suv vs. Source Naturals for you? Is it worth the extra dollars?


----------



## gn1g

It made my brown hair a very soft shiny black.  

Yodie what kind of aloe are you taking?


----------



## yodie

gn1g said:


> It made my brown hair a very soft shiny black.
> 
> Yodie what kind of aloe are you taking?


 I'm taking Nature's Way aloe.  Works pretty good.  Just something to help me stay regular.


----------



## CurlyMoo

gn1g said:


> They do have powder.
> 
> I just recently purchased source naturals yaeyama because it was on sale. Never again, there is no comparison. Going back to Sun.


 
 I just purchased the SN brand. Like they say different strokes for different folks. I'm going to try mine out and think about Sun later down the line. So many people are experiencing great things with SN. keep us posted on your experiences. What is the difference between the two that you have noticed?


----------



## Muse

gn1g said:


> *They do have powder.*
> 
> I just recently purchased source naturals yaeyama because it was on sale.  Never again, there is no comparison.  Going back to Sun.



Do you have a link to a place that sells Sun chlorella powder because I cannot find it, only tabs.

Thanks!


----------



## Muse

CurlyMoo said:


> I just purchased the SN brand. *Like they say different strokes for different folks.* I'm going to try mine out and think about Sun later down the line. So many people are experiencing great things with SN. keep us posted on your experiences. What is the difference between the two that you have noticed?



True, because I just read a review where someone said Sun only made them constipated and bloated and they switched to SN and didn't experience that. They also saw better positive results on SN.


----------



## yodie

I'm getting bumps on my neck (UGH) and mini boils on my face.  Hate that!!


----------



## Whimsy

Is anyone else's apetite totally gone? I have no cravings whatsoever and almost forget to eat... is this normal? I don't want to lose any weight.


----------



## yodie

I really don't have an appetite, but I make myself eat.  Let's just say eating is a social outlet for me right now.  

I've even started drinking my tea without sugar. This stuff takes away my taste for sweets.


----------



## IndianAngel22

Whimsy said:


> Is anyone else's apetite totally gone? I have no cravings whatsoever and almost forget to eat... is this normal? I don't want to lose any weight.



My appetite is exactly the same. i still want sweets, pizza, ice cream. I'm always hungry. I haven't felt anything really.


----------



## kandake

Appetite still here.  I still have cravings too.


----------



## Prose Princess

My appetite is "normal" now. I get hungry every few hours and eat less when I do eat. I don't really enjoy eating super sweet stuff as of late, kinda makes me gag a little bit if I have too much.


----------



## jerseygurl

I just upped my pills today to 2g. I am back to being regular and my energy levels are coming back. Yay for chlorella


----------



## CurlyMoo

yodie said:


> I really don't have an appetite, but I make myself eat. Let's just say eating is a social outlet for me right now.
> 
> *I've even started drinking my tea without sugar. This stuff takes away my taste for sweets*.


 
Oh thank goodness because I really want to get over my lust for sugar.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Muse said:


> I take that back I googled vitamin D + chlorella and come to find out it has quite a bit of vitamin D! I can ditch those pills too!!!
> 
> I just read a really disturbing article about regular vitamin and mineral supplements: http://www.chlorella-africa.com/vitaminsandminerals.html
> 
> Don't know if it's true or not.


 
Wow that article is scary but makes so much sense!  I knew that vitamin supplements couldn't be fully processed by the body like food, which is why I love the idea of chlorella. As it has no fillers and binders and is just the whole food either in poweder or tablet (from freeze drying) I knew it would be better for the body. But never did I realize that the whole vitamin market was that crazy!  I'm going to do more research on that, but I think they're on to something.

As for vitamin D, I'm glad you found out that chlorella has it too.  I was going to type that, but I did not know if you needed a specific amount, or not. So congrats on the elimination of yet another supplement.

This whole supplement thing disturbs me anyways because it's engineered in a lab and yet touted as healthy. Which is why I wanted pure foods like the chlorella in powder (just ground up) or tablet (frozen) form w/o extra stuff in it. Thanks for the heads up on the vitamin industry.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

TdotGirl said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> So I didn't take chlorella sunday night because I was out and I came back home late and wanted only tea.
> Yesterday when I came in from work, I ate my dinner and took chlorella 30 minutes after. My stomach started to do some flips and stuff about 2 hours later and my throat felt like something was stuck there. I was starting to feel warm now, and realize that my stomach was not right. Needless to say I began to throw up everything that I ate (lunch & dinner).
> Lesson learned, I will never take chlorella after my meal. I never throw up so I pinpoint it to chlorella. I still have an upset stomach


 
Sorry I can't remember, please refresh, is this your first time taking chlorella. I'm hoping you're not allergic.  If you've taken it before, maybe it's the combination? Or maybe you should cut back on the amount.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

gn1g said:


> The biggest think is overall well being. no sweet junk food cravings, thicker stronger hair, improved hair texture, *clearer eyes*, whiter stronger longer nails.
> 
> 
> Hair grows like crazy underarms, legs, downtheire etc.


 
You know my eyes have been kinda blood shot lately because I work fulltime and go to school full time and I noticed that my eyes are back to whites (no blood shot).


----------



## luckiestdestiny

TdotGirl said:


> I took mine 30 mins after I ate. I always take it 30 mins before I eat. I never had any problems doing it this way.


 Disregard my previous question. You seem like you know what works for you.


----------



## song_of_serenity

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> You took chlorella?  Spirulena is the same thing, just the generic term.


]
No...Spriulina and Chlorella are totally different...
~*Janelle~*


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Kimbosheart said:


> Curly, when I first opened my jar I was in love with that beautiful deep green. Its so pretty.
> 
> GV: spirulina and chlorella are not the same thing. The spirulina is a different blue-green algae that give some of the same benefits as chlorella. It has been reccomended in some of the literature that LD posted to take both spirulina and chlorella as they compliment each other.
> 
> Me personally I will not be reordering the spirulina but I plan to take the chlorella FOREVER.
> 
> HTH


 I'm only taking chlorella. Some of my green drink mix has a little spirulina in it, but I'm not seeking out extra. I have the chlorella in powder form and plan to take it every day.


----------



## CurlyMoo

IndianAngel22 said:


> Can you find this Nettle Tea at a regular grocery store? Yall are gonna break me! This thread is ruining the entire board I barely check the rest of the threads anymore lol! I'm slowly getting back into posting stuff again because this seems to be the only thread I check on a daily basis. lol.


 
They sell them at health food stores.


----------



## danigurl18

I had a green BM today so is it time to up the dose?


----------



## Tybi

who here was able to buy their chlorella powder in a store versus going on line? I live in Tampa, a decent sized city, and I went to  health food stores including Whole Foods and none had the powder available. I had to break down and buy Vitamin World's brand. I was in a hurry and did not notice that the bottle said nothing about CGF or cracked cell wall. 

anyway the Earthrise Yaeyama brand was good. I did not expereince any detox symptoms, but did not expect to since I never took over 3g. The pills are small, and I actually chewed mine, they were not too bad-no fishy taste just a "grassy" taste. My nails are white and I feel like my energy is up. I went out Superbowl Sunday, had a few drinks, and was up for work at 4 am the next day. I had so much energy that I did not feel the least bit tired and was even in a good mood! This is unheard of for me, being the resident grump, I know its the chlorella. I expect to see more results after upping my dose to 6g, and I will let you ladies know how the Vitamin World brand holds up.


----------



## Tybi

danigurl18 said:


> I had a green BM today so is it time to up the dose?


Good Question. How many grams are you taking?


----------



## Whimsy

tigerlily21 said:


> who here was able to buy their chlorella powder in a store versus going on line? I live in Tampa, a decent sized city, and I went to  health food stores including Whole Foods and none had the powder available. I had to break down and buy *Vitamin World's brand*. I was in a hurry and did not notice that the bottle said nothing about CGF or cracked cell wall.
> 
> anyway the Earthrise Yaeyama brand was good. I did not expereince any detox symptoms, but did not expect to since I never took over 3g. The pills are small, and I actually chewed mine, they were not too bad-no fishy taste just a "grassy" taste. My nails are white and I feel like my energy is up. I went out Superbowl Sunday, had a few drinks, and was up for work at 4 am the next day. I had so much energy that I did not feel the least bit tired and was even in a good mood! This is unheard of for me, being the resident grump, I know its the chlorella. I expect to see more results after upping my dose to 6g, and I will let you ladies know how the Vitamin World brand holds up.



That's the brand I have.  I'm not mad at it


----------



## danigurl18

I'm taking 600mg or 2 pills


----------



## luckiestdestiny

danigurl18 said:


> I'm taking 600mg or 2 pills


 
How long have you been taking that dose and any reactions?


----------



## danigurl18

2 weeks now and I was having headaches at first but I'm fine now.. I was thinking baout adding a 3rd pill tomorrow


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

danigurl18 said:


> I'm taking 600mg or 2 pills



isn't that .6g?


----------



## TdotGirl

CurlyMoo said:


> Right now I have an empty stomach and I am really hungry do you still recommend I take the mix first?



I'm sorry I didn't reply earlier. What did you end up doing? For me, I would take the mix first.



luckiestdestiny said:


> Disregard my previous question. You seem like you know what works for you.



I'm nearly 3 weeks deep into this! 

I'm feeling better. I had to take some pepto bismol earlier to ease my stomach.


----------



## CurliDiva

Wow, I can't believe I'm just finding this thread!

Ok...I'm starting to read all 100+ pages, but would anyone like to give me the condensed version about what I need to know, do, and brands to buy!

Right now, I think my vitamin mix is just that a MIX of things I “think” may help, but I have no way of knowing if they are working. 
 
TIA, Curli


----------



## luckiestdestiny

danigurl18 said:


> 2 weeks now and I was having headaches at first but I'm fine now.. I was thinking baout adding a 3rd pill tomorrow


 If you're only at 600 mg, you're not even at one gram yet. 3 pills at 300 mg a piece you're almost at a gram.  If you're fine, go ahead and take two more (or one if you're nervous) That will at least put you at 1200 mgrams which is only a little above 1 gram. 1000 mg =1 gram.  You definitely want to start going up if you're not having any problems. Headache is just a part of detoxing and that's gone now, so go ahead and move on up.


----------



## gn1g

I've been taking spirulina off and on since 2001.  It helps me to loose weight and increase energy.  taking S & C I can jog for miles and still have plenty of energy!  Take both and your workouts will ROCK!


----------



## CurlyMoo

TdotGirl said:


> I'm sorry I didn't reply earlier. What did you end up doing? For me, I would take the mix first.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm nearly 3 weeks deep into this!
> 
> I'm feeling better. I had to take some pepto bismol earlier to ease my stomach.


 
I took the mix before I ate and a few hours after. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Kimbosheart

gn1g said:


> I've been taking spirulina off and on since 2001.  It helps me to loose weight and increase energy.  taking S & C I can jog for miles and still have plenty of energy!  Take both and your workouts will ROCK!



You ain't never lie. I feel like doing my workout again. That's rare, Im usually too lazy to do more than the minimum 30 minutes


----------



## luckiestdestiny

CurlyMoo said:


> I took the mix before I ate and a few hours after. Thank you for your help.


 
Just a note. I have taken it right before my meal and have never had a problem. I think it depends on your sensitivity.


----------



## CurliDiva

I found this free, online book:

www.chlorellafactor.com


----------



## spinspinshuga

I've been taking 3 teaspoons (9 grams) for the past two days, and so far, no real detox symptoms! I had a slight headache yesterday, but that quickly dissipated, and since I get regular headaches I don't know if it was the chlorella or just me. I always have one or two BMs a day (sorry for the TMI,) and that hasn't changed either. Should I increase the dosage, or am I just not going to have detox symptoms?

Today I just took it with a large glass of water rather than the apple sauce. I think that's best for me, since the taste doesn't bother me. (I tried putting it in my mouth dry, put too much in there, and ended up choking, thus spraying chlorella all over my kitchen...I'll stick with the water!)

My energy is higher than usual, and I was somewhat less hungry today. I tend to be ravenous, but even after an hour of cardio I wasn't starving!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

migliorfabbra said:


> I've been taking 3 teaspoons (9 grams) for the past two days, and so far, no real detox symptoms! I had a slight headache yesterday, but that quickly dissipated, and since I get regular headaches I don't know if it was the chlorella or just me. I always have one or two BMs a day (sorry for the TMI,) and that hasn't changed either. Should I increase the dosage, or am I just not going to have detox symptoms?
> 
> Today I just took it with a large glass of water rather than the apple sauce. I think that's best for me, since the taste doesn't bother me. (I tried putting it in my mouth dry, put too much in there, and ended up choking, thus spraying chlorella all over my kitchen...I'll stick with the water!)
> 
> My energy is higher than usual, and I was somewhat less hungry today. I tend to be ravenous, but even after an hour of cardio I wasn't starving!


 
Glad you're not having any detox symptoms but I'd stay where you are for at least a week just to make sure as you're starting on the higher end.


----------



## IndianAngel22

migliorfabbra said:


> I've been taking 3 teaspoons (9 grams) for the past two days, and so far, no real detox symptoms! I had a slight headache yesterday, but that quickly dissipated, and since I get regular headaches I don't know if it was the chlorella or just me. I always have one or two BMs a day (sorry for the TMI,) and that hasn't changed either. Should I increase the dosage, or am I just not going to have detox symptoms?
> 
> Today I just took it with a large glass of water rather than the apple sauce. I think that's best for me, since the taste doesn't bother me. (I tried putting it in my mouth dry, put too much in there, and ended up choking, thus spraying chlorella all over my kitchen...I'll stick with the water!)
> 
> My energy is higher than usual, and I was somewhat less hungry today. I tend to be ravenous, but even after an hour of cardio I wasn't starving!



are you takeing it for more than hair growth? 9 grams is a lot lol


----------



## mariofmagdal

Whimsy said:


> Is anyone else's apetite totally gone? I have no cravings whatsoever and almost forget to eat... is this normal? I don't want to lose any weight.


 


I noticed this as well. I could not complete my last meal, I felt full very quickly. I think I want to eat but I am not hungry......



I do want to lose a few pounds, but I was thinking more of toning.


----------



## yodie

This stuff really kills my appetite. No complaints over here.

I drank my shake this morning around 7am and then I ate around 1 pm.  I know my body needs food, but chlorella makes me consistently feel full.

My mom just got into town tonight and she brought a suitcase load of my favorite goodies from home (pizza, shrimp, chinese). Man, yall I had no appetite. I bit off of some and just put the plate away. Normally I'd eat it all just because its there. I love chlorella for this benefit alone. 

Took 7-8 g's today.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mariofmagdal said:


> I noticed this as well. I could not complete my last meal, I felt full very quickly. I think I want to eat but I am not hungry......
> 
> 
> 
> I do want to lose a few pounds, but I was thinking more of toning.


   Me too!  I like that my cravings are gone bye bye. I didn't expect this. First I had tinier cravings, then this week they're all but gone.  So I eat because it's time to eat, not because I'm hungry.

I guess the article is right that it gives you so many nutrients.  The reason we're hungry is that our body doesn't necessarily need more food, it needs more nutrients. So when we eat bad foods with little nutritional value, or not enough of foods w/ nutritional value, we still crave more. This food is so complete that it takes away the cravings.  Yes of course I'll eat!  I'll just eat because it's time, but at least I'm not hungry anymore. I was running around yesterday and only ate once. I didn't realize it until today and I still wasn't hungry, but I made sure I ate each meal because I don't want to skip meals, I just want to eat small portions of nutritious meals and not crave sweets and breads.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Kimbosheart said:


> You ain't never lie. I feel like doing my workout again. That's rare, Im usually too lazy to do more than the minimum 30 minutes


 I don't have THAT much energy, but I do have more and I'm grateful.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> This stuff really kills my appetite. No complaints over here.
> 
> I drank my shake this morning around 7am and then I ate around 1 pm. I know my body needs food, but chlorella makes me consistently feel full.
> 
> My mom just got into town tonight and she brought a suitcase load of my favorite goodies from home (pizza, shrimp, chinese). Man, yall I had no appetite. I bit off of some and just put the plate away. Normally I'd eat it all just because its there. I love chlorella for this benefit alone.
> 
> Took 7-8 g's today.


 

I know I already commented on this but I am so psyched about it!  Who knew that I'd have something regulate my appetite. Like you said I take bites and just put it away.  It's INCREDIBLE.  I KNOW chlorella will be a staple of mine for too many reasons.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Is it just me or is the taste growing on you all as well?  It's been 3 weeks. At first the first week it wasn't great. Then it was okay, now (week 3) it's actually pleasant to taste. I can just down it with water.  ...Maybe I'm crazy?  It's not that I love it. It's just that I can tolerate it really well. It's just like eating a salad w/o dressing. It's just there.


----------



## CurlyMoo

luckiestdestiny said:


> Is it just me or is the taste growing on you all as well? It's been 3 weeks. At first the first week it wasn't great. Then it was okay, now (week 3) it's actually pleasant to taste. I can just down it with water. ...Maybe I'm crazy? It's not that I love it. It's just that I can tolerate it really well. It's just like eating a salad w/o dressing. It's just there.


 
The taste doesn't bother me at all. The smell right before I drink it is kind of funky but I will have not problems with it. I just want to get past the side effects already. Earlier when I first took it I felt a slightly sharp warmth in my left side along the front then it travel down to my abdomen. I guess my colon is trying to make sense of what's traveling through it.


----------



## Jaxhair

You wouldn't believe it!

I was in town running some errands yesterday and well, as usual, when I'm in town and not working, I go into this organic store, Planet Organic for a treat. Was actually looking for a hair conditioner as I can't find AO anywhere - even online, sigh. Anyway, they had chlorella tabs reduced and shine a light, my impulsiveness got the better of me - I bought a jar! I'm juice and water fasting at the moment, so I treated myself to a shot of wheatgrass too - soooo good! And these chlorella tabs - I love them! I had 2 tabs - eating them like sweets, thanks to fellow fasters - what a treat, lol. I bought the Life Stream brand. 

Now, I'm only taking a tablet here and there, not the recommended dose, as i'm also taking other stuff to detox and I don't want to overdo anything. These tabs tide me over when I get a craving for something to eat - I love the slightly fishy/nutty flavour of them. I sat there last night and ate them and felt sooo good! I think I'll only ever get the tablets in future - I like them, lol!

Hope all are well and keeping healthy - bright blessings peeps!

Man, this fasting stuff does make one spiritual! i feel so at peace with the worls and feel so much love for all creatures. It's such a wonderful feeling, lol!


----------



## GinnyP

AtlantaJJ said:


> I don't know but my stress spot in my neck started hurting like I injured it. I would have thought it was an injury but I haven't worked out with weights upper body in 2 weeks...its going away now but goodness. I wonder if that some healing going on up there. That thing was killing me.. It feels much better today.
> 
> It flairs up when I get stressed out, I haven't been really that stressed lately :scratchch
> 
> ETA: I have been totally cleaned out (not in a bad or painful way) I mean but woo wee!  I lost 2 lbs just from that alone.  No kidding!!!


Atlanta JJ which chlorella are you taking and how much? thanks J


----------



## Muse

Man I wish my appetite decreased on this. I almost feel like it increased! To be fair i am on a medium sized dose of prednisone(steroid) and that can make a person ravenous for the wrong foods. The chlorella does have that drug to compete with in my body so I hope when I get to my higher dose of 15g (on 6g now) then I should definitely feel that effect.


----------



## LaidBak

yodie said:


> This stuff really kills my appetite.


I have noticed that as well.


----------



## Mis007

_Ok apart from the loss of appetite I have yet to experience the detox, I am 3 days in is this to early oh and I am on 8gms.  Oh and no bowel movements as yet is this ok ._


----------



## Muse

Here's a link that contains a PDF about more info on chlorella and spirulina. It has a more detailed table displaying how much vitamins, minerals,etc. are in each. They use Sun and Earthrise products as examples but it will give you some idea of what's in yours and how much. I still don't think this list is complete but it contains more than what the manufacturers print on the package.

http://www.liebertonline.com/doi/abs/10.1089/107628001300303691


----------



## Mis007

Muse said:


> Here's a link that contains a PDF about more info on chlorella and spirulina. It has a more detailed table displaying how much vitamins, minerals,etc. are in each. They use Sun and Earthrise products as examples but it will give you some idea of what's in yours and how much. I still don't think this list is complete but it contains more than what the manufacturers print on the package.
> 
> http://www.liebertonline.com/doi/abs/10.1089/107628001300303691


 

_Thanks Muse._


----------



## spinspinshuga

IndianAngel22 said:


> are you takeing it for more than hair growth? 9 grams is a lot lol



No, just hair growth....although since it's controlling my appetite I wouldn't mind dropping a couple of pounds (or five...or ten...or thirty ).
I'm just taking the 9gs because that was the recommended maximum dosage on the bottle. It doesn't seem to be bothering me yet... :crosses fingers:


----------



## yodie

I'm taking my chlorella in one big dose. Not too sure if that's good or bad.

I'm pretty regular now. Chlorella and my aloe have me going twice in the morning. I'm going to back off my aloe and see what happens. I'll probably also take doses throughout the day. 

I pop up quick in the mornings. No need for an alarm clock. Wow!!


----------



## danigurl18

I have definately lost my appetite.. I had to remind myself to eat today


----------



## IndianAngel22

Hmmmm.... I decided to put the date I started my chlorella in my siggy so I never forget how long I've been on it  Just a suggestion for everyone else too....It's a movement! So anywayz I guess I've been on this stuff for 10 days now. I'm a full rounded scoop which should be about 4 grams sense a level one is 3. I think I'm going to up myself to 6 grams today. My BM's are regular and green. I don't think I'm going to go much further than 6 or 9 grams. 9 maybe at the most but no more. I guess I'm going to keep it at once a day around 7 o clock or later. 

And my cravings still haven't gone anywhere. I still want pizza, break, candy, sweets, everything lol! I don't think any amount of chlorella will stop my cravings and I like it that way.


----------



## kandake

Mis007 said:


> _Ok apart from the loss of appetite I have yet to experience the detox, I am 3 days in is this to early oh and I am on 8gms.  Oh and *no bowel movements as yet is this ok *._



Thats not a good thing.  You definitely should have an elimination especially since the chlorella is removing toxins from your body.  No elimination means that its just sitting there.

Maybe you should decrease your dose to see if you can get a BM and then increase as your body gets used to it.

This is what I'm doing now.  Chlorella didn't regulate my bowels it made me constipated.  I used the smooth move laxative tea and then I decreased my dose to less than 2 grams until my body adjusts.


----------



## soonergirl

Mis007:
Reduce your dose asap, and try to take some magnesium citrate or aloe pills or your choice to help you along... are you drinking enough water?? Water is the key (shout out atlantajj)...This happened to me, I went 4 days,  I took some natural calm (magnesium)  you get it at health food stores.. You take it before bed and in the morning you have a bm... Im telling you after 4 days it wasnt pleasant in my home on that day... you may need to slow down until your body can eliminate the waste...


----------



## Muse

I just emailed Source Naturals and asked if they could give me a more extensive list of the vitamins and minerals in their chlorella (sorta like the one I found for Sun chlorella). I am specifically interested in how much vitamin D it has because I will be switching to SN powder soon because my Sun tabs are almost gone. Sun chlorella has more than 1,400 IU of vitamin d3 alone per 3g! My doc wanted me to take 2,000-2,500 IU in a supplement. Well I am on 6g Sun tabs right now so I'd say I've fulfilling that amount and then some!!

Can't wait to show her that list. I also found how much Earthrise spirulina has and I'm taking that too so there will be no vit D deficiency here.


----------



## Mis007

soonergirl said:


> Mis007:
> Reduce your dose asap, and try to take some magnesium citrate or aloe pills or your choice to help you along... are you drinking enough water?? Water is the key (shout out atlantajj)...This happened to me, I went 4 days, I took some natural calm (magnesium) you get it at health food stores.. You take it before bed and in the morning you have a bm... Im telling you after 4 days it wasnt pleasant in my home on that day... you may need to slow down until your body can eliminate the waste...


 
_Hey soonergirl,_
_Thanks for your advice, to be brutally honest I am not consuming as much water as I should be. I will reduce the Chlorella and acquire some extra help and hopefully things should move..._


----------



## soonergirl

Mis007 said:


> _Hey soonergirl,_
> _Thanks for your advice, to be brutally honest I am not consuming as much water as I should be. I will reduce the Chlorella and acquire some extra help and hopefully things should move..._


 

Girl no worries, atlantjj read me the riot act, because I know I wasnt taking in enough water!! Join the club, we just have to make ourselves drink...I am trying to finish a 52 ouncer now and its taking forever!!! Atlantajj just had me scared because she pointed out that all of the toxins that the chlorella is removing are just sitting in your bowels and those toxins could seep back into your system if they sit there too long.. Get something for your constipation quickly.. Keep us posted, you know we like hearing about bm's around here!!


----------



## Mis007

soonergirl said:


> Girl no worries, atlantjj read me the riot act, because I know I wasnt taking in enough water!! Join the club, we just have to make ourselves drink...I am trying to finish a 52 ouncer now and its taking forever!!! Atlantajj just had me scared because she pointed out that all of the toxins that the chlorella is removing are just sitting in your bowels and those toxins could seep back into your system if they sit there too long.. Get something for your constipation quickly.. Keep us posted, you know we like hearing about bm's around here!!


 

_  I sure well hun._


----------



## ladytee2

I have had a really bad headache.  And I normally take 1 tbsp of flax seed a day.  Last week I up it to 2 tbsp and I took magnesium this morning.  Magnesium always works like a charm.  I have notice a decrease in appetite but that hasnt stopped me from emotional eating or just wanting chocolate just to have chocolate.


----------



## J-Moe

OK Ladies< I just got my Chlorella in the mail and I'm hype. I'm about to go take it right now in some Green Machine!!!! I'm going to take a tablespoon, I hope that's not to much, I have the Source Naturals in powder of course. Ladies, please feel free to chime in this thread has gotten to long I almost forget when to up my dosage after the detox or during? Well off I go.......


----------



## soonergirl

J-Moe said:


> OK Ladies< I just got my Chlorella in the mail and I'm hype. I'm about to go take it right now in some Green Machine!!!! I'm going to take a tablespoon, I hope that's not to much, I have the Source Naturals in powder of course. Ladies, please feel free to chime in this thread has gotten to long I almost forget when to up my dosage after the detox or during? Well off I go.......


 

Great!! I can only take the poweder with the green machine..


----------



## CurlyMoo

J[I said:
			
		

> Ok apart from the loss of appetite I have yet to experience the detox, I am 3 days in is this to early oh and I am on 8gms. Oh and no bowel movements as yet is this ok .[/I]


 


J-Moe said:


> OK Ladies< I just got my Chlorella in the mail and I'm hype. I'm about to go take it right now in some Green Machine!!!! I'm going to take a tablespoon, I hope that's not to much, I have the Source Naturals in powder of course. Ladies, please feel free to chime in this thread has gotten to long I almost forget when to up my dosage after the detox or during? Well off I go


 
I have the SN brand too. I started with 2 - 1/2 teaspoons yesterday just to get my body used to having this food in it. No BM and was feeling a little "backed up." This morning I took a full teaspoon in my juices and ate a apple/pear salad. Walked around the apartment, drank a couple glasses of water, fed the cat, and went right to the bathroom & had a green BM. I will be taking another teaspoon tonight just before dinner. Apple/Pear (Bosc) salad is really good for giving smooth BM's when you are backed up.


----------



## song_of_serenity

So I'm on the proper dosage (15 pills of the sun which equals 3 grams) and I feel good!  Nails are almost over the tips (when I bite them, I BITE them! ) and I also add to the decreased appetite!! Oh goodness, pasta is my fave when mum makes it...She gave me a big plate full. I ate only half (if that) and I am full!!

BMs are increasing thankfully.  I feel good! By this time, I'd be worn out after a long day of working, but I might go shower and do some stretching.  No side effects to date, but I really have to increase my water!
~*Janelle~*


----------



## november wind

I'm happy to report that chlorella and spirulina is growning in my eyebrows!  I thought I would never see them again, but thanks to this thread they're back!  I'm so happy I found this thread =)


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Hey ladies!  How goes it?

Reporting in. I'm a little over 9, probably 10 or eleven as I did three full scoops and then almost half of another.

I'm doing well.  Today I noticed a small rash.  Oh well!  I don't mind detoxing. With just something so tiny, about the size of a dime, I'm pushing full steam ahead. I plan on getting to possibly 12 and then reducing later back to 6 after at least 6 months.  I know that you need to stay for a while to get the benefits you want, and I'm patient.  

Here's to great health, and great hair!


----------



## RedVelvet310

luckiestdestiny said:


> Hey ladies! How goes it?
> 
> Reporting in. I'm a little over 9, probably 10 or eleven as I did three full scoops and then almost half of another.
> 
> I'm doing well. Today I noticed a small rash. Oh well! I don't mind detoxing. With just something so tiny, about the size of a dime, I'm pushing full steam ahead. I plan on getting to possibly 12 and then reducing later back to 6 after at least 6 months. I know that you need to stay for a while to get the benefits you want, and I'm patient.
> 
> Here's to great health, and great hair!


 
I've been taking it twice a day for a little more than a week.  I didn't notice any growth because my hair was in braids.  I washed and DC'd for the first time yesterday... and my hair is definately growing. Its back in braids again and I can easily feel the braids on my back when I look forward  (this is my marker to know if my hair is growing). I'm thinking up upping the intake to 3x a day (breakfast lunch and dinner).. but I'm not home everyday to do that so I wouldn't be able to be consistent. I truly believe with this stuff I'm DEFINATELY gonna be APL by Summer 2009 !!


----------



## danigurl18

My hair is definately growing.. my nails are stronger and I have a "glow".. this stuff is great!


----------



## Kimbosheart

my eyelashes are longer


----------



## msdevo

I have taking the chlorella for 2 weeks now and I have lost 6 pounds. This is not something that I was expecting.  But I am not mad about it.

Today I took it with the Naked juice Red machine...NEVER AGAIN!!!!  It was horrible. I could not even stand the smell of them both mixed together. Alone the red machine is ok, but mixed NOT!!

I am sticking with the Green machine.


----------



## yodie

Those are all great results ladies. Congrats!

I took 2 tablespoons (one was a little less than a level tablespoon) of the powder this morning.

3 bm's today. I'm skipping aloe tonight. I want to see the effects of the chlorella.

Can't really tell anything w/my hair. I'm wearing a wig now and I think its too soon.

Love how the dark spots/shades on my face are evening up.

Haven't noticed anything w/my nails either. That's ok. I'm focusing on health benefits.

So, it seems like I might need more chlorella to keep me regular. Could be wrong though. I plan on staying steady at 9g's and drop down after.


----------



## ttlayli

Im up to 4 pills now, which equals 2 grams of the Earthrise brand.  I know I'm way behind you ladies, but I have to start slow...I have the eating habits of a typical college student and I have Crohns Disease as well. This is actually why I started in this challenge. Maybe Chlorella can help with my Crohns?? I hope so! 

I don't feel any different. I have 2 medium sized zits on my chin 

Not sure if it's because of detox or just normal. I've had my acne in control for about 2 months now, so I don't know,

I also just ordered Source Naturals Powered Chlorella. I signed up for the 6 month subscription on Amazon as well. 

And to whoever talked suggested the Very Green drink from Trader Joe's, THANK YOU!!!! 

It is sooooo good!! I don't have the powered chlorella yet, but it's just so good and I can always sub my daily smoothie, for that instead!!!

Oh! I forgot to add that I still take other supplements and vitamins as well. At this point I'm just using them up and then I wont replace them. I'm only interested in taking Chlorella now at this point.


----------



## Encore

I havent gone poo since I started taking this....

I feel fine tho.

 Do i need to drink more water, i thought i was before but i dont think so noww


----------



## mariofmagdal

ttlayli said:


> Im up to 4 pills now, which equals 2 grams of the Earthrise brand.  I know I'm way behind you ladies, but I have to start slow...I have the eating habits of a typical college student and I have Crohns Disease as well. This is actually why I started in this challenge. Maybe Chlorella can help with my Crohns?? I hope so!
> 
> I don't feel any different. I have 2 medium sized zits on my chin
> 
> Not sure if it's because of detox or just normal. I've had my acne in control for about 2 months now, so I don't know,
> 
> I also just ordered Source Naturals Powered Chlorella. I signed up for the 6 month subscription on Amazon as well.
> 
> And to whoever talked suggested the Very Green drink from Trader Joe's, THANK YOU!!!!
> 
> It is sooooo good!! I don't have the powered chlorella yet, but it's just so good and I can always sub my daily smoothie, for that instead!!!
> 
> Oh! I forgot to add that I still take other supplements and vitamins as well. At this point I'm just using them up and then I wont replace them. I'm only interested in taking Chlorella now at this point.





I have read that Chlorella along with Spirulina aid crohns disease. You are on tract. May you have great success!


----------



## Phoenix11

Started taking Chlorella about 2 maybe 3 weeks ago.  The only detox symtom I've experienced is a small rash/bumps just below my ears on my jawline and partly on my neck.  A group of tiny bumps or pimples.  Hopefully they will go away in a weeks time.

I started off taking Source Natural Chlorella in pill form, but have decided to go with Sun Chlorella going forward.  I checked out their webiste and they have a special for 1st time orders.  Here's the link:  http://www.sunchlorellausa.com/specials/bdo.htm  They also offer an auto-ship program were they will ship out more product (at a discount) to you every month or 3 month, whichever you decide.  I may sign up for this.


----------



## kitamay

I have been having regular BM's everyday since I have been on the chlorella, yesterday however, I didn't go at all. I think it is because I didn't eat very much during the day. I only ate dinner really. I upped my dosage to 7 pills or 2.8grams, I was only doing 5 pills 2 grams.


----------



## Muse

ttlayli said:


> Im up to 4 pills now, which equals 2 grams of the Earthrise brand. * I know I'm way behind you ladies, but I have to start slow..*.I have the eating habits of a typical college student and I have Crohns Disease as well. This is actually why I started in this challnge. *Maybe Chlorella can help with my Crohns?? I hope so!*



Don't worry it sounds like a good pace, it's not a race but I know it's kinda hard when you see so many ladies already up to 9g! You have to work with your own body and I'm glad you recognize that. You don't want any setbacks.

A few of us are taking it in hopes that it will help with chronic illnesses. I am hoping it will help with my autoimmune disease and LD and one of the other ladies are hoping to see good results with their thyroids. So I would be interested to hear if this helps with your CD.


----------



## Muse

Phoenix11 said:


> Started taking Chlorella about 2 maybe 3 weeks ago.  The only detox symtom I've experienced is a small rash/bumps just below my ears on my jawline and partly on my neck.  A group of tiny bumps or pimples.  Hopefully they will go away in a weeks time.
> 
> *I started off taking Source Natural Chlorella in pill form, but have decided to go with Sun Chlorella going forward.*  I checked out their webiste and they have a special for 1st time orders.  Here's the link:  http://www.sunchlorellausa.com/specials/bdo.htm  They also offer an auto-ship program were they will ship out more product (at a discount) to you every month or 3 month, whichever you decide.  I may sign up for this.



Why did you decide to switch to Sun? I was taking that and switched to SN. Were you not seeing results with SN?


----------



## Muse

Encore said:


> I havent gone poo since I started taking this....
> 
> I feel fine tho.
> 
> Do i need to drink more water, i thought i was before but i dont think so noww



How long has it been since you last went? It is always a good idea to drink lots more water when detoxing. How much are you taking? You may have to cut back until your body gets used to it.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Muse said:


> How long has it been since you last went? It is always a good idea to drink lots more water when detoxing. How much are you taking? You may have to cut back until your body gets used to it.


 Yay! Muse you're on it!  You answers are tops (noticed some of your other responses to ladies's questions).


----------



## luckiestdestiny

msdevo said:


> I have taking the chlorella for 2 weeks now and I have lost 6 pounds. This is not something that I was expecting. But I am not mad about it.
> 
> Today I took it with the Naked juice Red machine...NEVER AGAIN!!!! It was horrible. I could not even stand the smell of them both mixed together. Alone the red machine is ok, but mixed NOT!!
> 
> I am sticking with the Green machine.


   I'm not mad at ya!  That's great. Mine is about 11 and I'm not complaining and it's been over three weeks. But imagine if I could do that every month without changing anything else?  I'm definitely not mad.  The thing I also like is that it adjusts to everyone's bodies.   There are other members who don't want to lose weight and they aren't. But those who need to are able to get those benefits.

Thanks for letting me know about the red machine.  I was thinking it may not be so great with the mix as the Green machine already has Chlorella in it and was meant to compliment it so to speak. This confirms it. For my alternative to applesauce, I'm getting some green machine too.


----------



## Lebiya

YESSS ladies, I love the hair growth stories!!!

I'm at 18g, but I'm in braids sooo we'll see, it also hasnt even been a week. I will increase slowly. Since chlorella/spirullina has all the vitamins and nutrients needed for hair growth, I think I'll only use this for my hair journey and just increase my dosage to get more vitamins, instead of taking additional vitamins. I'm also using MT and MN though, and I plan to start amino fuel for the extra kick once my body adjusts to these stuff.


----------



## onelove08

Congrats ladies on the positive results thus far! Had  my usual smoothie: 1 tbs spirulina powder, 6g/15 pills of chlorella, 1 egg yolk, 3/4 cup almond milk!  my 4 year old daughter wants to drink the shake as well. lol! she tasted it, and said it was good.


----------



## soonergirl

Took 6grams in my naked fruit green machine this a.m feeling good.. finally noticing that my skin looks good... I cannot believe its been a month since I have taken other vitamins...


----------



## Muse

luckiestdestiny said:


> Yay! Muse you're on it!  You answers are tops (noticed some of your other responses to ladies's questions).



Why thank you. I am studying this stuff like I have a paper to write on it, lol! I love how passionate everyone here seems to be about this stuff and that makes me even more passionate myself. i don't get that same passion from people in my non-cyber world when I tell them about algae. They just give me the "eww gross" face. Oh well their loss, when my health improves and my hair is flowing they'll come around


----------



## Muse

Lebiya said:


> YESSS ladies, I love the hair growth stories!!!
> 
> I'm at 18g, but I'm in braids sooo we'll see, it also hasnt even been a week. I will increase slowly. Since chlorella/spirullina has all the vitamins and nutrients needed for hair growth, I think I'll only use this for my hair journey and just increase my dosage to get more vitamins, instead of taking additional vitamins. I'm also using MT and MN though, and I plan to start amino fuel for the extra kick once my body adjusts to these stuff.



Wow 18g! That's a lot starting out. How are you handling that amount? Are you taking spirulina as well, like 9g spirulina and 9g chlorella? Or is it all chlorella?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

soonergirl said:


> Took 6grams in my naked fruit green machine this a.m feeling good.. finally noticing that my skin looks good... I cannot believe its been a month since I have taken other vitamins...


Have you had an apple yet today?

I'm glad to hear that you are doing good, I just ordered a bottle for my dad! What's good for my tummy is good for his, we are so similar.

This Chlorella is good stuff, it's allowing me to knock a lot of supplements straight off my list.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Phoenix11 said:


> Started taking Chlorella about 2 maybe 3 weeks ago.  The only detox symtom I've experienced is a small rash/bumps just below my ears on my jawline and partly on my neck.  A group of tiny bumps or pimples.  Hopefully they will go away in a weeks time.
> 
> I started off taking Source Natural Chlorella in pill form, but have decided to go with Sun Chlorella going forward.  I checked out their webiste and they have a special for 1st time orders.  Here's the link:  http://www.sunchlorellausa.com/specials/bdo.htm  They also offer an auto-ship program were they will ship out more product (at a discount) to you every month or 3 month, whichever you decide.  I may sign up for this.



What made you decide to go with Sun vs Source Natural?  (I just bought a pound of the Source Naturals)

I haven't had a chance to read every thing in the thread, but I'm curious what's better about the Sun Brand.  

TIA


----------



## luckiestdestiny

AtlantaJJ said:


> Have you had an apple yet today?
> 
> I'm glad to hear that you are doing good, I just ordered a bottle for my dad! What's good for my tummy is good for his, we are so similar.
> 
> This Chlorella is good stuff, it's allowing me to knock a lot of supplements straight off my list.


 
I'm so happy everyone is loving this stuff. I am just ecstatic too.  I really mean it when I say I want to simplify my life. That includes everything, and I don't want to have to consume huge volumes of veggies, or green drinks, or vitamins to get all the stuff I need. Yes of course I want to eat right, but I don't want it to take over my WHOLE day. I want to eat some veggies and fish, take one green drink if I want to, take my chlorella and be on about my life.  I'm also that way with my hair routine: as simple as possible. Don't get me wrong I want as EFFECTIVE as possible too.  So I guess what I'm saying is I want a simple routine that has the most positive effect, and chlorella is providing that.


----------



## Lebiya

Muse said:


> Wow 18g! That's a lot starting out. How are you handling that amount? Are you taking spirulina as well, like 9g spirulina and 9g chlorella? Or is it all chlorella?


 
Sorry I meant 16g …but Yeah, Im very dearing 
At periods I have a bit of nausea and upset stomach but besides that everything is ok. I thought it would be good to go full force to get past the detox period then level it out,  I may fall back to 10g just to induce my body at a slower pace. I take 16g of chlorella and 3g of spirulina, I may stop spirulina altogether just to get past the detox period then add the spirulina, amino fuels and other nutrients with chlorella, not sure yet but so far I’m up and down with chlorella -but I still try to get a bigger then usual dosage depending on how I feel.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

luckiestdestiny said:


> I'm so happy everyone is loving this stuff. I am just ecstatic too.  I really mean it when I say I want to simplify my life. That includes everything, and I don't want to have to consume huge volumes of veggies, or green drinks, or vitamins to get all the stuff I need. Yes of course I want to eat right, but I don't want it to take over my WHOLE day. I want to eat some veggies and fish, take one green drink if I want to, take my chlorella and be on about my life.  I'm also that way with my hair routine: as simple as possible. Don't get me wrong I want as EFFECTIVE as possible too.  So I guess what I'm saying is I want a simple routine that has the most positive effect, and chlorella is providing that.


You said a mouth full right here, this is exactly how I feel. I am so busy with life, I want to take care of myself in an efficient way. I wish I could stay home and juice and all that but I don't have that kind of time right now.

Thanks for this fabulous life changing information!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mariofmagdal said:


> I have read that Chlorella along with Spirulina aid crohns disease. You are on tract. May you have great success!


 
I think someone posted an article some pages back about auto immune illnesses being helped with chlorella.  It's an added plus. I know muse is auto, and so am I  withGrave's disease (although a thyroid disease, it is also auto immune and can attack the eyes, in addition to my thyroid being destroyed by radioactive iodine and becoming hypo which I also hope chlorella will help with!), and then I think there are some other's here also fighting auto immune illnesses.  I definitely think mariofmagdal is right you are on the right track here.  Chlorella has been known to help a huge list of illnesses including cancer.  I have my mom on it and she has Lupus (also auto).  I wish you the best also!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Muse said:


> Wow 18g! That's a lot starting out. How are you handling that amount? Are you taking spirulina as well, like 9g spirulina and 9g chlorella? Or is it all chlorella?


 

I'm curious to know how Leibya is handling it too.  That amount is equivalent to about 50 grams of meat protein (if you remember the formula I posted earlier)!  I know we all want more protein in our diets but...wow!  Chlorella definitely has benefits but you may want to lower it, as you're starting out on the "way" high end.  I think a vegetarian could get away with eating 12 and get all his/her daily requirements of protein in. But if you're not, and you aren't dealing with an illness, you may want to cut back just a bit.  I know it's up to each of us to decide how much we want, though.

Never mind, See Leibya's response above. I'm not deleting, though as everyone needs to know what the protein count is like.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

With the protein benefits, I can't wait to see my results when I hit the gym. I plan to take the Chlorella and Spirulliana shakes before and after my workouts


----------



## CurliDiva

I placed my order yesterday at iHerb for both Spirulina and Chlorella powder!

I have a question...*Should I just discount all of my other vitamins once I start drinking the powders or should I just use up what I have left?*

Right now..........I take Omega/Flax, HSN, Garlic, Vita C, Tumeric, Biotin and a Multi.


----------



## soonergirl

AtlantaJJ said:


> Have you had an apple yet today?
> 
> I'm glad to hear that you are doing good, I just ordered a bottle for my dad! What's good for my tummy is good for his, we are so similar.
> 
> This Chlorella is good stuff, it's allowing me to knock a lot of supplements straight off my list.


 

Well if you count the 2 to 3 apples that were in my 8 ounce green machine drink this morning yes I have!! Its so easy to drink your fruits and veggies!! I will be getting my water in to today... And oh yeah no natural calm last night, and I still went this a.m... woo-wee!! I totally attribute that to water, as I drank a lot yesterday... Ladies please dont slack on water I feel we should all be drinking more than the norm for proper elimination... Thanks atlantajj....my personal prison guard of health


----------



## AtlantaJJ

CurliDiva said:


> I placed my order yesterday at iHerb for both Spirulina and Chlorella powder!
> 
> I have a question...*Should I just discount all of my other vitamins once I start drinking the powders or should I just use up what I have left?*
> 
> Right now..........I take Omega/Flax, HSN, Garlic, Vita C, Tumeric, Biotin and a Multi.


I am going to continue to take flax seed oil and use flax seeds because I consider those foods and they help with my hormones and skin. The same with Garlic, that's good for my blood.  I will also take Biotin and Silica because I had a problem with alopecia at one time and I never want to have that again.  I would stop or use up the vit C and the multi. I'm not sure why you are taking Tumeric.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

AtlantaJJ said:


> You said a mouth full right here, this is exactly how I feel. I am so busy with life, I want to take care of myself in an efficient way. *I wish I could stay home and juice and all that but I don't have that kind of time right now*.
> 
> Thanks for this fabulous life changing information!!


 l0l juice all day! Don't we all.  I am really impressed with those who can, but I just don't have the patience or time.


----------



## CurliDiva

AtlantaJJ said:


> I am going to continue to take flax seed oil and use flax seeds because I consider those foods and they help with my hormones and skin. The same with Garlic, that's good for my blood. I will also take Biotin and Silica because I had a problem with alopecia at one time and I never want to have that again. I would stop or use up the vit C and the multi. *I'm not sure why you are taking Tumeric*.


 
I read about this on an alternative med site for the treatment of boils and it works! I only take *Tumeric *when I feel one forming and it clears right up.


----------



## yodie

No bm's yet today. Didn't take aloe last night. I'm still not regular. Hopefully I will be soon. 

Tried the apple sauce method this morning. Yuck!


----------



## CurlyMoo

Update:

I am now taking 2 teaspoons of SN powder a day which I believe is 6 grams right? I started taking Chlorella at the same time as I started my menstral and the first few days are usually difficult and it was no different this time. Yesterday was difficult and had me wondering if I should detox while mentrating. But today is better no cramping. So I have to decypher which is Chlorella and which is my aunt visiting. I do have a headache (no fever and normal during the first few days of menstral) which feels equivelent to being on an airplane and adjusting to cabin pressure. Feels like my ears are clogged and itchy, temples are heavy and throbbing, eyes feel heavy and a little sore with a slight burning sensation, cheekbones are sensitive. I do feel tired and sleepy. I took my Chlorella this morning and then ate an apple. I followed up with a big green BM. Then 30 minutes later ate my regular eggs and turkey sausage breakfast with two pieces of toast. 

This morning before my green mix, when I cleaned some dishes my nails felt a little thin because I accidentally bent one of them back on something. Now my nails feel a little thicker. I have not seen any difference in my hair though. My scalp feels heavy and throbbing in certain areas. 

Hey, I just enhaled and noticed that my nostrals are slightly sensitive and burning. Then I realized that maybe I should check to see if my glade plug-ins are up too high. I turned them down a few days ago because I'm sensitive too them. Turns out they are both on the highest settings!! Looks like my niece struck again while my back was turned. This could be a possible culprit to some of these side effects in addition to it being that time of month. GOODNESS!


----------



## soonergirl

Yep I am taking 2 teaspoons of sn powder too and I equate it to being 6gs as well.. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## CurlyMoo

soonergirl said:


> Yep I am taking 2 teaspoons of sn powder too and I equate it to being 6gs as well.. I hope you feel better soon.


 
Thankyou. I think I will take little nap to ease the pressure in my head. How long have you been at 6gs? What benefits do you notice thus far?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

My nails usually grow fast but they have taken off growing ...this is wild!! And they are so strong. That is how I can tell if something is working for me, my nails let me know right away.


----------



## soonergirl

I just started this week, as I had a problem at 3gs with constipation, but water and magesium got me through it... Today I mixed it in my naked fruit green drink... I have (ahem) had 3 bms already today.. Plus I have taken in 52 ounces of water.. and am drinking more as we speak....


----------



## yodie

I've had 50 oz of water and 3 grams today. No movement.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> I've had 50 oz and 3 grams today. No movement.


 How long have you had problems w/ movement prior to chlorella? Just wondering if chlorella is attributing, as I know you were taking aloe for previous problems.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Ok, I just took my second dose of CHL and my head, cheekbones and jaw are throbbing. At least I now know which ailments I can contribute to CHL.


----------



## yodie

luckiestdestiny said:


> How long have you had problems w/ movement prior to chlorella? Just wondering if chlorella is attributing, as I know you were taking aloe for previous problems.


 
I've had this problem for yearsssss!!!

My nettle tea has arrived.


----------



## CurliDiva

yodie said:


> I've had 50 oz of water and 3 grams today. No movement.



This may be too personal  but.....how many BM are people  average'ing  daily while taking this?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> I've had this problem for yearsssss!!!
> 
> My nettle tea has arrived.


 
Yay to Nettle.

Sorry about that prob. Hopefully chlorella will clear it up. It seems like a long term problem, so it would seem that it would take longer for nettle to get your system back on track.  Either way, I hope it helps.  And I just know you'll love the nettle.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

CurliDiva said:


> This may be too personal but.....how many BM are people average daily while taking this?


 

We are all past personal here !

I get one to two, but I used to be irregular so I'm happy to get one a day. Mine used to be one a day or every other day depending on what the heck my system wanted to do. With chlorella it's at least one a day, and then sometimes two.  It's not like you'll run to the bathroom holding your butt cheeks tight for dear life or anything like that.  It's just a regular bm that's just more well regular.


----------



## 1babydimple

luckiestdestiny said:


> *It's not like you'll run to the bathroom holding your butt cheeks tight for dear life.....*.


 

No hair product is worth that Fire in the hole


----------



## Prose Princess

I'm up to 9g today.  Is that a good dose to maintain for a while before I drop back down to 5?  If not, what is?  And how long should I maintain it?  I don't have any chronic diseases to treat, I just want to detox and grow my hair out!   TIA


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Prose Princess said:


> I'm up to 9g today. Is that a good dose to maintain for a while before I drop back down to 5? If not, what is? And how long should I maintain it? I don't have any chronic diseases to treat, I just want to detox and grow my hair out!  TIA


 
I think if you've worked up to it, that 9 would be a good dose unless you don't eat much meat (or get much protein) and then you could go higher. Otherwise I'd say that's great from the article that says for you to notice differences you have to go above the maintanence dose. If you are wanting differences in detoxing, skin, hair, health, I think this is a good dose for some months, and then cut back.


----------



## Essensual

Going strong, ladies....up to 6 gms today. Starting to get some of my energy back. I realized recently that I had not been taking my iron tablets lately (not intentional), and yet I have not felt DRAINED like I normally would when I forget to take iron. Chlorella? I think it may be a combination of this and the egg protein shake. No complaints, and no side effects thus far. Good stuff!


----------



## VincyLongLocksWanted

CurlyMoo said:


> Ok, I just took my second dose of CHL and my head, cheekbones and jaw are throbbing. At least I now know which ailments I can contribute to CHL.



Do you think that is why my neck hurts "for no reason"? Does chlorella make joints hurt during detox?


----------



## ScandalousBeauty

I've been using this since Monday, and umm, I haven't BM'ed since.  Plus my face is breaking out something fierce. I'm taking 3 3g pills a day. erplexed


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Essensual said:


> Going strong, ladies....up to 6 gms today. Starting to get some of my energy back. I realized recently that I had not been taking my iron tablets lately (not intentional), and yet I have not felt DRAINED like I normally would when I forget to take iron. Chlorella? I think it may be a combination of this and the egg protein shake. No complaints, and no side effects thus far. Good stuff!


 It's because chlorella has iron in it.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

VincyLongLocksWanted said:


> Do you think that is why my neck hurts "for no reason"? Does chlorella make joints hurt during detox?


 My mom's did a little but she also has lupus.  She is fine now, though.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

ScandalousBeauty said:


> I've been using this since Monday, and umm, I haven't BM'ed since. Plus my face is breaking out something fierce. I'm taking 3 3g pills a day. erplexed


 
The reason everyone keeps talking about their bm is that it's super important. Cut yours in half until it goes normal and then stay there for a while, or get something to help you move. Either way your chlorella dose needs to be cut down.  Chlorella just pulled all those toxins into your intestines and you don't want that seeping back into the body (thanks to Muse for that info)!


----------



## CurlyMoo

VincyLongLocksWanted said:


> Do you think that is why my neck hurts "for no reason"? Does chlorella make joints hurt during detox?


 
Yes I think chlorella could be working on something.


----------



## CurlyMoo

ScandalousBeauty said:


> I've been using this since Monday, and umm, I haven't BM'ed since. Plus my face is breaking out something fierce. I'm taking 3 3g pills a day. erplexed


 
Try eating an apple, drinking water and moving around. That usually gets things moving for me.  As far as the break outs, like LD said maybe you could try cutting back the dosage.


----------



## IndianAngel22

I have to tell you all about my crazy dream. I really don't remember most of it but the most important part, was I was with this guy I liked, and I decided to take off my makeup. I looked in the mirror in the bathroom and my face had this terrible rash that burned all over my face especially my cheeks. If you could take the taste buds on your tongue and put it on your face, that is what my face looked like. And if I touched it burned. *REMEMBER THIS IS MY DREAM, NOT REAL LIFE*...... So I was touching it and screaming like OMG why did I take off my makeup, I look horrible! I'm detoxing! This burns! And I was freaking out and crying and I was going to quit Chlorella forever because of what was on my face. I didn't know whether to push through with the Chlorella until the ugly taste bud looking rash went away, or come off it so it would go away. And if I missed a day would it return?

Upon waking up I was really scared inside. I was stuck in that middle faze between dream state and real life. The day before I had missed my dose of Chlorella, so I believe this was what caused the dream. Today I upped my grams from 1 full teaspoon to 2 teaspoon making 6 grams to make up for the day before. I don't know what that was all about but it scared the Bajeeezus out of me. And I was happy to wake up to a normal face, with no taste bud dots on it........

I can't believe I had a nightmare about detoxing from Chlorella. This is serious business! And when i think about it I cringe.


----------



## CurlyMoo

IndianAngel22 said:


> I have to tell you all about my crazy dream. I really don't remember most of it but the most important part, was I was with this guy I liked, and I decided to take off my makeup. I looked in the mirror in the bathroom and my face had this terrible rash that burned all over my face especially my cheeks. If you could take the taste buds on your tongue and put it on your face, that is what my face looked like. And if I touched it burned. *REMEMBER THIS IS MY DREAM, NOT REAL LIFE*...... So I was touching it and screaming like OMG why did I take off my makeup, I look horrible! I'm detoxing! This burns! And I was freaking out and crying and I was going to quit Chlorella forever because of what was on my face. I didn't know whether to push through with the Chlorella until the ugly taste bud looking rash went away, or come off it so it would go away. And if I missed a day would it return?
> 
> Upon waking up I was really scared inside. I was stuck in that middle faze between dream state and real life. The day before I had missed my dose of Chlorella, so I believe this was what caused the dream. Today I upped my grams from 1 full teaspoon to 2 teaspoon making 6 grams to make up for the day before. I don't know what that was all about but it scared the Bajeeezus out of me. And I was happy to wake up to a normal face, with no taste bud dots on it........
> 
> I can't believe I had a nightmare about detoxing from Chlorella. This is serious business! And when i think about it I cringe.


 
That's one ugly dream you had there. Here's a dream dictionary:

http://predictions.astrology.com/dd/index.html?nlcid=ast|dhdd|logo


----------



## luckiestdestiny

IndianAngel22 said:


> I have to tell you all about my crazy dream. I really don't remember most of it but the most important part, was I was with this guy I liked, and I decided to take off my makeup. I looked in the mirror in the bathroom and my face had this terrible rash that burned all over my face especially my cheeks. If you could take the taste buds on your tongue and put it on your face, that is what my face looked like. And if I touched it burned. *REMEMBER THIS IS MY DREAM, NOT REAL LIFE*...... So I was touching it and screaming like OMG why did I take off my makeup, I look horrible! I'm detoxing! This burns! And I was freaking out and crying and I was going to quit Chlorella forever because of what was on my face. I didn't know whether to push through with the Chlorella until the ugly taste bud looking rash went away, or come off it so it would go away. And if I missed a day would it return?
> 
> Upon waking up I was really scared inside. I was stuck in that middle faze between dream state and real life. The day before I had missed my dose of Chlorella, so I believe this was what caused the dream. Today I upped my grams from 1 full teaspoon to 2 teaspoon making 6 grams to make up for the day before. I don't know what that was all about but it scared the Bajeeezus out of me. And I was happy to wake up to a normal face, with no taste bud dots on it........
> 
> I can't believe I had a nightmare about detoxing from Chlorella. This is serious business! And when i think about it I cringe.


 
You know what's weird I had an opposite dream about chlorella. I wasn't even going to post it because I thought you guys would laugh.  I dreamed that my skin was the prettiest skin in the history of skin. It was just flawless. So flawless that I had to keep touching it because I couldn't believe it was real and it had this glow, and I kept calling people over and pointing to my skin and the mirror and saying it was the chlorella!  I  swear once I ran into Layla Ali (probably spelling that wrong) and her skin was the most beautiful skin. I was shocked because she is a boxer and I guess my mind had her stereotyped.  Not that we were hanging, she was at Nordstrom in L.A in Woodland Hills....or was it the Sherman Oaks Galleria?  Anyways it was back when I lived there. But I just had to comment on it.  It looked so smooth that I did  a double take, like baby skin.  I was like wow because it was so clear and even too. Not that I ever notice skin but hers was so beautiful I couldn't help but drop my jaw.   Well she had NOTHING on me in my dream I'll tell you!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

CurlyMoo said:


> That's one ugly dream you had there. Here's a dream dictionary:
> 
> http://predictions.astrology.com/dd/index.html?nlcid=ast|dhdd|logo


 
Tried your dream dictionary but it didn't work!  I put in skin and wrinkled skin popped up!  What about smooth flawless wonderful skin!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Reporting in. I think my rash is starting to go away. It's still there but it looks better. It was like a cluster of bumps tiny tiny bumps less than a dime size, but it is in an obvious place so I noticed.

Appetite virtually gone. I just eat because it's time, and I eat a lot less so I am happy with that.  I guess I'll be a skinny minnie before long lol!


----------



## mariofmagdal

I know what you mean. I am looking for my appetite too!

Strange thing happened to me at work, I got really tired and sleepy, then I wanted chocolate. I searched the entire lab looking for chocolate, the thing is, I don't eat chocolate like talking about it! What the heck!!!!!


----------



## Whimsy

Well an update for me, I'm taking 5gs as of yesterday.  I've been _going_ once a day. which is good for me.  I have no energy whatsoever, I am lethargic and when I wake in the night I am having trouble getting back to sleep.


----------



## gn1g

mariofmagdal said:


> I know what you mean. I am looking for my appetite too!
> 
> Strange thing happened to me at work, I got really tired and sleepy, then I wanted chocolate. I searched the entire lab looking for chocolate, the thing is, I don't eat chocolate like talking about it! What the heck!!!!!


 
Maybe you needed magnesium, isnt that one of the ingredients in chocolate?


----------



## danigurl18

is anyone else having a peeing problem? i seem to go every 20 min and it's really annoying


----------



## onelove08

This is interesting. I attributed the "extra" peeing to something else. Thanks!


----------



## VincyLongLocksWanted

danigurl18 said:


> is anyone else having a peeing problem? i seem to go every 20 min and it's really annoying



I feel the urge to go more often now.


----------



## mariofmagdal

gn1g said:


> Maybe you needed magnesium, isnt that one of the ingredients in chocolate?



I take 1000mg of magnesium daily.......not sure what was going on.


----------



## IndianAngel22

My eyes started getting really red yesterday and I got a headache. I thought this was part of my detox but my roomate things I'm getting some type of eye Virus or something. I can't feel it it's just really red, my eyes hurt, and I have a headache. I really hope this is detox because V day is tomorrow


----------



## soonergirl

Hey ladies I know there are a lot of us taking chlorella...But with the number of ladies on this site, I wonder why we dont hear from more ladies that are now taking this wonderful superfood.. Is it because most are lurkers and have decided to take it, or are there members that are remaining silent while taking chlorella... C'mon ladies if you are out there come out of hiding.. Its ok to talk about the detox side effects, your bm's and etc... I dont know just wondering why there arent more ladies on here taking this due to the significant benefit chlorella has...


----------



## soonergirl

IndianAngel22 said:


> My eyes started getting really red yesterday and I got a headache. I thought this was part of my detox but my roomate things I'm getting some type of eye Virus or something. I can't feel it it's just really red, my eyes hurt, and I have a headache. I really hope this is detox because V day is tomorrow


 
If your eye is crusting over with a yellowish-greenish goo you may have conjunctivitis (pink eye). The symptoms are severe to moderate eye pain and eye discharge. It is highly contagious and can be given to the other eye teasily if you rub them both, and can be spread to other people. Be careful the only cure is antibiotic eye drops... I had this dreadful infection last month!!!


----------



## Whimsy

I would like to hear from some long time users.


----------



## Muse

Here's info about detox symptoms that I found. It's for another detoxing product but I thought the "Why?" would be helpful in understanding what's going on with our bodies when we detox.  http://www.myjuvanex.com/index.php?im=signs


*Reactions* *Why?* *What to do?* *Tired, Fatigue, Sleepy, Drowsy* 

Liver detoxification is activated. Body recovery/ repair is taking place
Insufficient water consumed.
 

Good sign. Continue
Drink at least 8 glasses of water daily.
 *Increased Bowel Movement* 

Detoxification effects in the digestive system.
 

Good sign. Continue
 *Uneasy feeling in stomach, frequent expulsion of gas* 

Detoxification effects in the digestive system.
 

Good sign. Continue
 *Constipation* 

Usually occurs when a fiber supplement is taken for the 1st time.
Insufficient water causes fiber to swell in intestine and become dry and compacted.
 

Follow the drink with another large glass of water and drink at least 8 glasses of water daily.
If persists, take smaller dose more frequently, 1 scoop 4 times daily.
 *Urinate More Often* 

Liver detoxification is activated.
Stored toxines are directed to liver for processing. These are removed from body through urine.
 

Good sign. Continue
Drink at least 8 glasses of water daily to flush out toxins.
 *Headache* 

Insufficient water consumed.
Usually affect those with existing migraine problem.
 

Drink at least 8 glasses of water daily.
For severe case, reduce dosage to 1 scoop twice daily.
 *Coated tongue, mouth ulcer* 

Liver detoxification is activated. Toxins are pushed out from internal to external.
 

Good sign. Continue
Drink more water.
 *Skin breakouts* 

Liver detoxification is activated. Toxins are pushed out from internal to external.
Those with existing skin problems such as eczeme or dermatitis are prone to experience skin reactions.
 

Continue. Use mild topical cream to soothe breakouts. Drink more water.
For severe case, reduce dosage to 1 scoop twice daily.
If breakout persists after 7 days, continue with 1 scoop daily until skin is cleared.
 *Pain and aches* 

Detoxification effects. Removal of toxins from storage sites causes discomfort.
Usually affect those with acidic body.
 

Continue. Conditions will improve.
 *Difficulty falling asleep at night* 

Increased metabolism during detoxification process.
 

Do not take night dose just before bedtime.
 *Nausea, Vomitting, Severe Diarrhea, Fever* 

Usually affect those with weak liver.
Intolerance to high fiber content or herbs.
Dehydration
 

Reduce dosage and drink at least 8 glasses of water daily.
If persists, stop taking product.
 *No Significant Reactions* 

Body is in good condition. Though effects may not be seen, general health status and body elimination system have been boosted.
 

Continue. Product will help keep your liver and digestive system at peak efficacy.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Up to 2 tbls today. Just took 1 tbls and my left side is gurgly. I think I'm headed for the mother of all BM's today.


----------



## Muse

danigurl18 said:


> is anyone else having a peeing problem? i seem to go every 20 min and it's really annoying



OMG! Yes! I didn't post because I didn't see anyone else mention this. This is what lead me to the above info that I was posting because I googled frequent urination + detox.


----------



## Muse

onelove08 said:


> This is interesting. I attributed the "extra" peeing to something else. Thanks!



Yeah I was thinking maybe from the increased water or I had a UTI coming on. Even with increased water intake I never go THIS often and the 1 and ONLY time I had a UTI was when I started MSM. MSM also has detox effects. I don't have painful urination just frequent so hopefully there will be no infection but I do know that risks are increased for some because there is a larger amount of toxins in the urine now because of the detox.

I'm afraid that some of us are so toxic that we will experience the Herx-reaction(feeling worse before feeling better) no matter how much we adjust our doses. I think I am one of those (unfortunately).


----------



## onelove08

Muse said:


> Yeah I was thinking maybe from the increased water or I had a UTI coming on. Even with increased water intake I never go THIS often and the 1 and ONLY time I had a UTI was when I started MSM. MSM also has detox effects. I don't have painful urination just frequent so hopefully there will be no infection but I do know that risks are increased for some because there is a larger amount of toxins in the urine now because of the detox.
> 
> I'm afraid that some of us are so toxic that we will experience the Herx-reaction(feeling worse before feeling better) no matter how much we adjust our doses. I think I am one of those (unfortunately).


 
sorry to hear you are not feeling well.hopefully it will pass soon!
 i am only taking 6g and try to lead a balanced lifestyle. extra urniation is the only bothersome side effect i have noticed. other than that, feeling pretty good! my body seems different? i do not know how to explain it... i did start taking aloe vera juice too.hmmmm...


----------



## yodie

BM today.  Yay!! Took aloe last night.  Seems weird.  I haven't exercised, but it seems like I'm actually losing some weight.  My mom is in town and I've eaten sweets. Ive even messed up on my no sweets challenge.  DANG!! 

Haven't weighed myself, but my pants are fitting a little looser. 

I'll probably gain every pound back until mom leaves.  (Sad face).

A few more bumps, but I imagine that I'll be detoxing for some time.


----------



## lovetolearn2828

I just got my chlorella today. I'm going to follow the advise and start off slow. Mine says to take 10 a day but I'm going to start with one which is 2g and slowly increase, plus drink lots of water. Am I correct?


----------



## IndianAngel22

lovetolearn2828 said:


> I just got my chlorella today. I'm going to follow the advise and start off slow. Mine says to take 10 a day but I'm going to start with one which is 2g and slowly increase, plus drink lots of water. Am I correct?



yep!


----------



## IndianAngel22

I just took my chlorella in my yoplait digestive yogurt today, vanilla flavor. I don't think I can go wrong with this stuff.I just love the taste of Chlorella. Sometimes I just lick the powder the taste doesn't bother me at all. It bothered me more when it was in applejuice and I had to drink it. I put 2 teaspoons in there which is 6 grams. I love this stuff lol I must be weird


----------



## Kutie85

It came in the mail today from vitacost it took about a week. I'm just getting over dehydration from a stomach flu a week ago. So for now it's sitting in my scared to take pile right along with my maca pills.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

IndianAngel22 said:


> I just took my chlorella in my yoplait digestive yogurt today, vanilla flavor. I don't think I can go wrong with this stuff.I just love the taste of Chlorella. Sometimes I just lick the powder the taste doesn't bother me at all. It bothered me more when it was in applejuice and I had to drink it. I put 2 teaspoons in there which is 6 grams. I love this stuff lol I must be weird


 The taste is actually growing on me too./


----------



## CurlyMoo

Muse said:


> Here's info about detox symptoms that I found. It's for another detoxing product but I thought the "Why?" would be helpful in understanding what's going on with our bodies when we detox. http://www.myjuvanex.com/index.php?im=signs
> 
> 
> 
> *Reactions* *Why?* *What to do?* *Tired, Fatigue, Sleepy, Drowsy*
> 
> Liver detoxification is activated. Body recovery/ repair is taking place
> Insufficient water consumed.
> 
> Good sign. Continue
> Drink at least 8 glasses of water daily.
> *Increased Bowel Movement*
> 
> Detoxification effects in the digestive system.
> 
> Good sign. Continue
> *Uneasy feeling in stomach, frequent expulsion of gas*
> 
> Detoxification effects in the digestive system.
> 
> Good sign. Continue
> *Constipation*
> 
> Usually occurs when a fiber supplement is taken for the 1st time.
> Insufficient water causes fiber to swell in intestine and become dry and compacted.
> 
> Follow the drink with another large glass of water and drink at least 8 glasses of water daily.
> If persists, take smaller dose more frequently, 1 scoop 4 times daily.
> *Urinate More Often*
> 
> Liver detoxification is activated.
> Stored toxines are directed to liver for processing. These are removed from body through urine.
> 
> Good sign. Continue
> Drink at least 8 glasses of water daily to flush out toxins.
> *Headache*
> 
> Insufficient water consumed.
> Usually affect those with existing migraine problem.
> 
> Drink at least 8 glasses of water daily.
> For severe case, reduce dosage to 1 scoop twice daily.
> *Coated tongue, mouth ulcer*
> 
> Liver detoxification is activated. Toxins are pushed out from internal to external.
> 
> Good sign. Continue
> Drink more water.
> *Skin breakouts*
> 
> Liver detoxification is activated. Toxins are pushed out from internal to external.
> Those with existing skin problems such as eczeme or dermatitis are prone to experience skin reactions.
> 
> Continue. Use mild topical cream to soothe breakouts. Drink more water.
> For severe case, reduce dosage to 1 scoop twice daily.
> If breakout persists after 7 days, continue with 1 scoop daily until skin is cleared.
> *Pain and aches*
> 
> Detoxification effects. Removal of toxins from storage sites causes discomfort.
> Usually affect those with acidic body.
> 
> Continue. Conditions will improve.
> *Difficulty falling asleep at night*
> 
> Increased metabolism during detoxification process.
> 
> Do not take night dose just before bedtime.
> *Nausea, Vomitting, Severe Diarrhea, Fever*
> 
> Usually affect those with weak liver.
> Intolerance to high fiber content or herbs.
> Dehydration
> 
> Reduce dosage and drink at least 8 glasses of water daily.
> If persists, stop taking product.
> *No Significant Reactions*
> 
> Body is in good condition. Though effects may not be seen, general health status and body elimination system have been boosted.
> 
> Continue. Product will help keep your liver and digestive system at peak efficacy.


 
WOW, Muse thank you. This really helps. I wanted to introduce this to my step-father but I see the side effects of the liver and it scares me. He has liver issues. If he stared having the nausea and vomiting it would not be a good situation.


----------



## Jaxhair

Yup, detox does that to you. I've had 2 vivid nightmares since I've been detoxing - on one, I lost a huge chunk of hair on my left temple - horrible! In another, I had an out of body experience - my body (could've been someone I love dearly too erplexed) was burnt to ashes, my soul/spirit (or I) was there beside it and I was talking to it telling it I couldn't go on without it, and it was telling me I had to, it had had a wonderful time with me and now it's time was up (weird or what?). I was cold beyond comprehension, never felt so cold! That morning was my toughest yet on detox - couldn't get up even though i was awake, I was so emotional, I craved freshly squeezed orange juice, we didn't have oranges, so I just burst out crying (poor hubby telling me I should eat something, lol). Funny but I remember it and still feel it. And those dreams didn't help. There were more, just can't remember them.
Having said that, I'm loving fasting and detoxing. I'm on day 6 today and was awake at 4am and feel so energetic. I've since exercised, done laundry, dry brushed, showered, had a facial (did it myself), planned my lunch (tomato juice- yum!), read a little of my book and posting on my fave forum threads! Need to juice some brekkie though!



IndianAngel22 said:


> I have to tell you all about my crazy dream. I really don't remember most of it but the most important part, was I was with this guy I liked, and I decided to take off my makeup. I looked in the mirror in the bathroom and my face had this terrible rash that burned all over my face especially my cheeks. If you could take the taste buds on your tongue and put it on your face, that is what my face looked like. And if I touched it burned. *REMEMBER THIS IS MY DREAM, NOT REAL LIFE*...... So I was touching it and screaming like OMG why did I take off my makeup, I look horrible! I'm detoxing! This burns! And I was freaking out and crying and I was going to quit Chlorella forever because of what was on my face. I didn't know whether to push through with the Chlorella until the ugly taste bud looking rash went away, or come off it so it would go away. And if I missed a day would it return?
> 
> Upon waking up I was really scared inside. I was stuck in that middle faze between dream state and real life. The day before I had missed my dose of Chlorella, so I believe this was what caused the dream. Today I upped my grams from 1 full teaspoon to 2 teaspoon making 6 grams to make up for the day before. I don't know what that was all about but it scared the Bajeeezus out of me. And I was happy to wake up to a normal face, with no taste bud dots on it........
> 
> I can't believe I had a nightmare about detoxing from Chlorella. This is serious business! And when i think about it I cringe.


----------



## Jaxhair

IndianAngel22 said:


> I just took my chlorella in my yoplait digestive yogurt today, vanilla flavor. I don't think I can go wrong with this stuff.I just love the taste of Chlorella. Sometimes I just lick the powder the taste doesn't bother me at all. It bothered me more when it was in applejuice and I had to drink it. I put 2 teaspoons in there which is 6 grams. *I love this stuff lol I must be weird*



Ditto the bolded.



luckiestdestiny said:


> The taste is actually growing on me too./




I love the taste of chlorella. I eat the tabs everytime I have a craving for something. My green superfood, which also has chlorella and spirulina (amongst many others) is tasty to me too. I take my jar of chlor everywhere with me with a bottle of water always, of course! With the SF powder, I take half to 1 tsp a day and I now put it in a little bowl with a tsp coconut oil and just dip and lick them off my finger. I'm loving detoxing!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

soonergirl said:


> Hey ladies I know there are a lot of us taking chlorella...But with the number of ladies on this site, I wonder why we dont hear from more ladies that are now taking this wonderful superfood.. Is it because most are lurkers and have decided to take it, or are there members that are remaining silent while taking chlorella... C'mon ladies if you are out there come out of hiding.. Its ok to talk about the detox side effects, your bm's and etc... I dont know just wondering why there arent more ladies on here taking this due to the significant benefit chlorella has...


 

I know there's more. I get pm's from some of them with questions.  At least report in on how you're doing! Would love to hear from you ladies.


----------



## mariofmagdal

I am loving my fabulous nails! This whole experience is great!


----------



## CurlyMoo

mariofmagdal said:


> I am loving my fabulous nails! This whole experience is great!


 
How long have you been taking yours?


----------



## mariofmagdal

CurlyMoo said:


> How long have you been taking yours?


 

January 27th. My hair is great too! I cannot check the length yet, I want to give that a good month or more.


----------



## Muse

onelove08 said:


> sorry to hear you are not feeling well.hopefully it will pass soon!
> i am only taking 6g and try to lead a balanced lifestyle. extra urniation is the only bothersome side effect i have noticed. other than that, feeling pretty good! my body seems different? i do not know how to explain it... i did start taking aloe vera juice too.hmmmm...



Thank you Onelove. I am not experiencing painful urination thankfully so I think I can rule out a UTI. 

Why do you take AV juice? What is it suppose to do for you?



CurlyMoo said:


> WOW, Muse thank you. This really helps. I wanted to introduce this to my step-father but I see the side effects of the liver and it scares me. He has liver issues. If he stared having the nausea and vomiting it would not be a good situation.



Yeah if anyone has liver problems I would steer clear of ANY detox products. Detoxing puts a lot of stress on the liver with all the extra toxins to be filtered through and if it's not healthy in the first place that could add extra problems.


----------



## onelove08

Muse said:


> Thank you Onelove. I am not experiencing painful urination thankfully so I think I can rule out a UTI.
> 
> Why do you take AV juice? What is it suppose to do for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah if anyone has liver problems I would steer clear of ANY detox products. Detoxing puts a lot of stress on the liver with all the extra toxins to be filtered through and if it's not healthy in the first place that could add extra problems.


 

you are welcome!
I was taking aloe vera juice last. year. i think i stopped because i was going through some issues. i also think that helped me shed some weight. it is also good for digestive issues as well. i am trying to be healthier over all. i actually like the taste of it. i think that a hair  mask made out of the actual plant is said to grow hair? my sister swears by it. i think it has helped her lose weight as well. to date she has lost approximately 40 pounds. that combined with exercise and healthier eating habits along with portion control.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

mariofmagdal said:


> I am loving my fabulous nails! This whole experience is great!


my nails are a perfect 10, I don't think I've been on the C for a good 3 weeks yet (I need to scroll back through the thread to find out) I've been on about 4 gms per day. I just got my powder and some more tabs to take to work. Lets see where we get from here.

I took a big dose yesterday, I'm feeling really wonky today   Just get those toxins out of there please, its okay that I don't feel 100%, I know why....


----------



## Platinum

I need to go to the health food store and pick up some Chlorella. I was taking it last year but I don't know why I stopped.


----------



## Muse

Ok so I have been lookin into all of the vits and mins we get out of chlorella(and spirulina for some of us) and how much we are receiving, especially those on higher doses. I am consuming higher doses of both chlorella and spirulina to help fight a disease but I began to worry about the very high amounts of Vitamin A (beta-carotene) I was taking in.

Excess Vitamin A intake can be toxic and lead to hair loss(the complete opposite of what we are looking for), liver damage, etc. I even read about a lady who said she was getting too much vitamin A and her hair was shedding. So then I began to think "why would all of the experts on these green foods recommend taking so much to fight disease if all of this vit A intake could be toxic?" so I did some googling and came up with this:
http://www.drweil.com/drw/u/id/QAA36660
Also:http://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/vitamina.asp

Turns out it's the *animal* form of vitamin A that is toxic in high doses. It looks like the veggie form of vit A-the excess is just discarded by the body and doesn't build up. Looks like we are all clear! Pays to be informed


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Muse said:


> Ok so I have been lookin into all of the vits and mins we get out of chlorella(and spirulina for some of us) and how much we are receiving, especially those on higher doses. I am consuming higher doses of both chlorella and spirulina to help fight a disease but I began to worry about the very high amounts of Vitamin A (beta-carotene) I was taking in.
> 
> Excess Vitamin A intake can be toxic and lead to hair loss(the complete opposite of what we are looking for), liver damage, etc. I even read about a lady who said she was getting too much vitamin A and her hair was shedding. So then I began to think "why would all of the experts on these green foods recommend taking so much to fight disease if all of this vit A intake could be toxic?" so I did some googling and came up with this:
> http://www.drweil.com/drw/u/id/QAA36660
> Also:http://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/vitamina.asp
> 
> Turns out it's the *animal* form of vitamin A that is toxic in high doses. It looks like the veggie form of vit A-the excess is just discarded by the body and doesn't build up. Looks like we are all clear! Pays to be informed


Muse, that is super excellent good looking out!!!!!

I just got a big ole bag of powdered Spirulina and the powdered Chlorella, I am about to go to town on this stuff so this great timely information!

ETA:  I have a some hair vitamins left. I'll use them up over time because I hate to waste, but I see no need to ever purchase a hair vitamin again!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Muse said:


> Ok so I have been lookin into all of the vits and mins we get out of chlorella(and spirulina for some of us) and how much we are receiving, especially those on higher doses. I am consuming higher doses of both chlorella and spirulina to help fight a disease but I began to worry about the very high amounts of Vitamin A (beta-carotene) I was taking in.
> 
> Excess Vitamin A intake can be toxic and lead to hair loss(the complete opposite of what we are looking for), liver damage, etc. I even read about a lady who said she was getting too much vitamin A and her hair was shedding. So then I began to think "why would all of the experts on these green foods recommend taking so much to fight disease if all of this vit A intake could be toxic?" so I did some googling and came up with this:
> http://www.drweil.com/drw/u/id/QAA36660
> Also:http://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/vitamina.asp
> 
> Turns out it's the *animal* form of vitamin A that is toxic in high doses. It looks like the veggie form of vit A-the excess is just discarded by the body and doesn't build up. Looks like we are all clear! Pays to be informed


 

Exactly and there's more.  Because they're foods, not vitamins, there is no risk of toxic build up.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

My rash is almost completely gone. I would say it's gone but I see a tiny remnant of it left.


----------



## nc cutie

I have been lurking!! I only read this thread. I have been taking chlorella for about two weeks. I've had the frequent urination and the headaches. Other than that nothing. Oh except the decreased cravings!!! Thanks LD and ladies of this thread for all of your great info!!


----------



## Muse

nc cutie said:


> I have been lurking!! I only read this thread. I have been taking chlorella for about two weeks. I've had the frequent urination and the headaches. Other than that nothing. Oh except the decreased cravings!!! Thanks LD and ladies of this thread for all of your great info!!



Hi nc cutie, how much are you taking?


----------



## song_of_serenity

Well, I lost 3 pounds...I wasn't even trying, but I know it's due to my decreased appetite...I'm not upset at all! I'm by no means plump or anything but I did want to start to lose a few.
~*Janelle~*


----------



## ttlayli

My nails are officially growing strong! 

I'm a nail-biter so this is great for me!! Even when I bite my nails, the next morning, they seem to be back longer and stronger!  Hopefully I can stop biting my nails though.

And I don't want to speak too soon, but like I said previously, I have Crohn's and I've been having a mild flare-up. Well for the first time in weeks, when I woke up this morning, I didnt have the urge to use the restroom. If anyone knows anything about Crohn's, then you understand why I'm so happy about that! This is huge for me!  It would be amazing if I actually get my autoimmune condition under control with something that's good for you as opposed to harsh drugs. I'm keeping my fingers crossed! 

I also received my powered Source Naturals Yaeyama Chlorella!!! 

I'm not done with my Earthrise pills though so I'm going to continue taking them until theyre finished.


----------



## Kimbosheart

Just checking in, and getting this thread off of page three. Im still holding steady at 10g-12g per day. I don't plan to increase or decrease anytime soon. 

LuckyD, I got my nettle tea a few days ago and I have been drinking it in the evenings. It doesn't taste bad or anything. It tastes like regular black tea to me. I will let you know if I see any results but I would assume the tea would take longer to work than the chlorella.

What are the benefits of the nettle tea rinses? Oh, I can say that since drinking the tea my scalp has continuously had the "tingle" feeling. I hope thats a good thing. TIA


----------



## danigurl18

is mood swings a symptom? i have been on a war path lately...


----------



## TdotGirl

Just checking in to say i've been taking this for 3 weeks now and my nails are still strong and the longest that i've ever had. I'll check my hair at the end of the 4th week or a couple more.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

nc cutie said:


> I have been lurking!! I only read this thread. I have been taking chlorella for about two weeks. I've had the frequent urination and the headaches. Other than that nothing. Oh except the decreased cravings!!! Thanks LD and ladies of this thread for all of your great info!!


 
Glad to have you on board!  I'm sure the detox will get better. Make sure you drink lots of water (that can include juice and stuff for those who hate water by itself)!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

ttlayli said:


> My nails are officially growing strong!
> 
> I'm a nail-biter so this is great for me!! Even when I bite my nails, the next morning, they seem to be back longer and stronger!  Hopefully I can stop biting my nails though.
> 
> And I don't want to speak too soon, but like I said previously, I have Crohn's and I've been having a mild flare-up. Well for the first time in weeks, when I woke up this morning, I didnt have the urge to use the restroom. If anyone knows anything about Crohn's, then you understand why I'm so happy about that! This is huge for me!  It would be amazing if I actually get my autoimmune condition under control with something that's good for you as opposed to harsh drugs. I'm keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> I also received my powered Source Naturals Yaeyama Chlorella!!!
> 
> I'm not done with my Earthrise pills though so I'm going to continue taking them until theyre finished.


 
I am so happy for you and I'm praying that it helps you to get things under control too!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Kimbosheart said:


> Just checking in, and getting this thread off of page three. Im still holding steady at 10g-12g per day. I don't plan to increase or decrease anytime soon.
> 
> LuckyD, I got my nettle tea a few days ago and I have been drinking it in the evenings. It doesn't taste bad or anything. It tastes like regular black tea to me. I will let you know if I see any results but I would assume the tea would take longer to work than the chlorella.
> 
> What are the benefits of the nettle tea rinses? Oh, I can say that since drinking the tea my scalp has continuously had the "tingle" feeling. I hope thats a good thing. TIA


 
It stimulates the scalp for hair growth (tea rinses). So I do it internally and externally and it works so I don't fix it if it isn't broke!  I've done research about both internal and external and both are recommended for hair growth.  When you do the rinse if you can get a bottle w/ a nozzle do it so you can make sure to focus it on your scalp.  If not, just make sure you get most of it there where it can do some good and leave it on (don't wash it out as there's no need and nettle has moisturizing properties).

Tingle is good.

Oh and yes the tea takes longer but it's worth it.  It took me a few weeks or so.


----------



## yodie

As I stated earlier, my mom is in town and I've been eating.  But, I'm losing weight on this stuff. Not sure how much. I'll report once I get back to my normal regimen.  I love this!!

I'm also noticing that my nails are becoming stronger.

I haven't had enough chlorella over the past 2 days. One of my bm's today was brown again. 
Can't wait to get back to my regular eating, exercise schedule.

Managed to get 6g's today and 2 bm's. Off to have nettle tea.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Muse said:


> Thank you Onelove. I am not experiencing painful urination thankfully so I think I can rule out a UTI.
> 
> Why do you take AV juice? What is it suppose to do for you?
> 
> 
> 
> *Yeah if anyone has liver problems I would steer clear of ANY detox products. Detoxing puts a lot of stress on the liver with all the extra toxins to be filtered through and if it's not healthy in the first place that could add extra problems*.


 
This really saddens me because I really wanted to help him get healthy.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Kimbosheart said:


> Just checking in, and getting this thread off of page three. Im still holding steady at 10g-12g per day. I don't plan to increase or decrease anytime soon.
> 
> LuckyD, I got my nettle tea a few days ago and I have been drinking it in the evenings. It doesn't taste bad or anything. It tastes like regular black tea to me. I will let you know if I see any results but I would assume the tea would take longer to work than the chlorella.
> 
> What are the benefits of the nettle tea rinses? Oh, I can say that since drinking the tea my scalp has continuously had the "tingle" feeling. I hope thats a good thing. TIA


What brand Nettle tea did you get? I just got a box, I hear it also good for allergies!!  I am interested in the rinses as well...


----------



## AtlantaJJ

danigurl18 said:


> is mood swings a symptom? i have been on a war path lately...


I read your mood can be effected, and I know I was extra sensitive last week, but I just sucked it up as old mess getting out of my system. I also had a flare up in my shoulder where I usually carry stress/tension but this time it no big stress related event happened to trigger the pain. Then it went a way as fast as it appeared. I think something was detoxing from that area as well.  

I went to a meeting with a bunch of women and they told me I was glowing!! Like 5 women told me, a couple were together. I just thanked them and grinned


----------



## CurlyMoo

Update:

I've really done it now and it feels like my head and left side is about to explode. I took 1 1/2 tlbs of CHL this morning. Normally I would sit down and drink a glass of water and eat an apple maybe some tea too and then go have a BM. But not this morning. Today is my friends birthday and I took her downtown and treated her to shoe shopping. I was so stressed and didn't really feel like running around in this cold weather. I was in such a rush I didn't go to the bathroom to have a BM but I did allow myself to urinate. And I urinated all damn day. First at her house 4 times. Then downtown another 4 times. We also ate a foot long tuna subway when we got hungry and I wasn't even all that hungry. Then when I got home and urinated twice. I also took 1 tlbs of CHL. I am feeling backed up like rush hour on a friday afternoon. I just ate a pear and apple, 2 glasses of water and now I am about to drink a cup of nettle tea. I am feeling like I may do something. My goal is to have a BM by 12am so that I will meet my daily BM. UGH!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

AtlantaJJ said:


> What brand Nettle tea did you get? I just got a box, I hear it also good for allergies!! I am interested in the rinses as well...


 

It's really good for allergies and asthma of which I have both.  It's also good for a host of other things. I get the NOW brand of nettle tea and that's the only one I've ever used. It's the first one I tried and I liked it so I never tried any other brands. It's also organic which I like.  I found it online but I'm sure there may be local places to get other types.  I just bought it from a new vendor. I was using iherbs and now amazon because they have the same one for like two dollars and fifty cents for 30 tea bags.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

CurlyMoo said:


> Update:
> 
> I've really done it now and it feels like my head and left side is about to explode. I took 1 1/2 tlbs of CHL this morning. Normally I would sit down and drink a glass of water and eat an apple maybe some tea too and then go have a BM. But not this morning. Today is my friends birthday and I took her downtown and treated her to shoe shopping. I was so stressed and didn't really feel like running around in this cold weather. I was in such a rush I didn't go to the bathroom to have a BM but I did allow myself to urinate. And I urinated all damn day. First at her house 4 times. Then downtown another 4 times. We also ate a foot long tuna subway when we got hungry and I wasn't even all that hungry. Then when I got home and urinated twice. I also took 1 tlbs of CHL. I am feeling backed up like rush hour on a friday afternoon. I just ate a pear and apple, 2 glasses of water and now I am about to drink a cup of nettle tea. I am feeling like I may do something. My goal is to have a BM by 12am so that I will meet my daily BM. UGH!


 

Hope you're drinking lots of water Curly Moo.  I am noticing more urination. I thought maybe because I was drinking more water but IDK.  Either way I make sure to drink lots of liquid (water, tea, juice).


----------



## luckiestdestiny

AtlantaJJ said:


> I read your mood can be effected, and I know I was extra sensitive last week, but I just sucked it up as old mess getting out of my system. I also had a flare up in my shoulder where I usually carry stress/tension but this time it no big stress related event happened to trigger the pain. Then it went a way as fast as it appeared. I think something was detoxing from that area as well.
> 
> I went to a meeting with a bunch of women and they told me I was glowing!! Like 5 women told me, a couple were together. I just thanked them and grinned


 
I know the shoulder was bothering you and I'm happy that's done with!

 to the glowy thing!  I just love it.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> As I stated earlier, my mom is in town and I've been eating. But, I'm losing weight on this stuff. Not sure how much. I'll report once I get back to my normal regimen. I love this!!
> 
> I'm also noticing that my nails are becoming stronger.
> 
> I haven't had enough chlorella over the past 2 days. One of my bm's today was brown again.
> Can't wait to get back to my regular eating, exercise schedule.
> 
> Managed to get 6g's today and 2 bm's. Off to have nettle tea.


 
Yeah. Yesterday is the only day I didn't take mine...didn't bm either (told you I'm normally slightly irregular). I was running around for valentines day with my boyfriend. We had lots of fun, but I think I'm going to have reserve pills on me in case something like this happens again and I'm running out the door. Just like one box as back up. That way if I'm not able to take the powder, I'll have something in my system for unusual days when I'm not home until late. No excuses! I'm back on it today. I HATE missing a day and I'm going to make sure that never happens again.  BTW my rash is gone everyone! Yay!


----------



## nc cutie

Muse

I am taking 2 pills at 500 mg  each I think.. I am at work I am trying to remember. I got my bottle from Whole Foods.


----------



## SouthernStunner

I just got my chlorella powder.  I must admit I am a little affraid to take it but I will do almost anything to make my hair grow.  Just a little question.  How does it taste?  If it has no taste I may mix it with my breakfast smoothie.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

SouthernStunner said:


> I just got my chlorella powder. I must admit I am a little affraid to take it but I will do almost anything to make my hair grow. Just a little question. How does it taste? If it has no taste I may mix it with my breakfast smoothie.


 
Afraid? There's so many health benefits that you shouldn't be afraid. Infact this stuff can replace almost all (if not all depending on your diet) your vitamins!  Get on it because it will do wonders for you.  The powder isn't that bad. I'm not sure what's in your breakfast smoothie so I don't know if the taste will work with or against it. Lots of people are drinking Green Machine with theirs as the taste seems to gel well, or they're mixing it with applesauce (little to no taste depending on how much applesauce you use).

Let us know how it goes and welcome!


----------



## yodie

I don't like the nettle tea. I tried it twice and I can't adjust to the taste. Maybe I'll try again after mom leaves and things settle down.

LuckiestD, keeping pills in addition to the powder is great. Think I'm always do that. 

Oh, somehow a pack of my pills went missing. Hope they didn't wind up in the garbage.

My stomach feels most miserable. I've eaten more than I normally do. Afraid I'm gonna start gaining weight. Mom leaves tomorrow night. I'll get back to my regimen then.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> I don't like the nettle tea. I tried it twice and I can't adjust to the taste. Maybe I'll try again after mom leaves and things settle down.
> 
> LuckiestD, keeping pills in addition to the powder is great. Think I'm always do that.
> 
> Oh, somehow a pack of my pills went missing. Hope they didn't wind up in the garbage.
> 
> My stomach feels most miserable. I've eaten more than I normally do. Afraid I'm gonna start gaining weight. Mom leaves tomorrow night. I'll get back to my regimen then.


 
Really?  It just tastes like black tea to me.  At least use it as a rinse when you wash your hair so it can atleast stimulate your scalp that way.


----------



## Muse

danigurl18 said:


> is mood swings a symptom? i have been on a war path lately...



Yes this can be a symptom of deteox. I posted a link about this earlier in the thread.



luckiestdestiny said:


> Yeah. Yesterday is the only day I didn't take mine...didn't bm either (told you I'm normally slightly irregular). I was running around for valentines day with my boyfriend. We had lots of fun, but *I think I'm going to have reserve pills on me *in case something like this happens again and I'm running out the door. Just like one box as back up. That way if I'm not able to take the powder, I'll have something in my system for unusual days when I'm not home until late. No excuses! I'm back on it today. I HATE missing a day and I'm going to make sure that never happens again.  BTW my rash is gone everyone! Yay!



Good idea. I am driving down to Texas this weekend and that is a 19hr drive for me. I can't imagine dealing with the messy powder in the car!


----------



## yodie

luckiestdestiny said:


> Really? It just tastes like black tea to me. At least use it as a rinse when you wash your hair so it can atleast stimulate your scalp that way.


 
I definitely plan on using it this way.  I usually drink alot of green tea, so I guess I'm used to the green tea taste.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

CurlyMoo said:


> Update:
> 
> I've really done it now and it feels like my head and left side is about to explode. I took 1 1/2 tlbs of CHL this morning. Normally I would sit down and drink a glass of water and eat an apple maybe some tea too and then go have a BM. But not this morning. Today is my friends birthday and I took her downtown and treated her to shoe shopping. I was so stressed and didn't really feel like running around in this cold weather. I was in such a rush I didn't go to the bathroom to have a BM but I did allow myself to urinate. And I urinated all damn day. First at her house 4 times. Then downtown another 4 times. We also ate a foot long tuna subway when we got hungry and I wasn't even all that hungry. Then when I got home and urinated twice. I also took 1 tlbs of CHL. I am feeling backed up like rush hour on a friday afternoon. I just ate a pear and apple, 2 glasses of water and now I am about to drink a cup of nettle tea. I am feeling like I may do something. My goal is to have a BM by 12am so that I will meet my daily BM. UGH!


You need Magnesium Citrate, that helped me and another member of this thread and it's good for PMS and for relaxing at night. Just take 2 400 mg tablets at night with big glass of water, you will go the next morning...  I keep it on hand and when ever I feel a little backed up, I take it, works like a charm.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I just made my first shake with the the chlorella powder included.  This makes my shakes an interesting color mixed with the berries that I have in there also. I think I'll drink these in the car on the way to work because I have already received comments on my shakes in the past 

The taste is not bad, slightly fishy I guess?  But I put a big ole teaspoon in the shake so that means I'm going up on my dose.  I have the Magnesium Citrate on standby in case I need it!


----------



## IndianAngel22

So my BM's are super regular. And green. I take 6 grams every day and I don't think I need anymore than that. I'm satisfied with that. I do believe my nails are getting stronger but I won't know until they successfully grow out. I dont' think they're growing much faster I'm not going to hype this stuff up like that. I want to see the quality of my nails get better and stay longer before cracking. Then I will know it is working. I am getting rid of all of my vitamins so if anyone wants them holler at the sales/exchange board lol! 

Question 1: Are you guys drinking this Nettle tea stuff?


----------



## CurlyMoo

All is good now. Back to being regular.


----------



## CurlyMoo

AtlantaJJ said:


> You need Magnesium Citrate, that helped me and another member of this thread and it's good for PMS and for relaxing at night. Just take 2 400 mg tablets at night with big glass of water, you will go the next morning... I keep it on hand and when ever I feel a little backed up, I take it, works like a charm.


 
Thank you, I was hoping to not spend anymore money for the rest of the month.  I had a movement this morning and I'm feeling a lot better. I hope to have another one tonight. I drank a lot of water last night, did some yoga, some walking stomach crunches, squats, duck walks, drank some smooth move tea and nada. But this morning I took another tablespoon and drank a tall glass of water and ploosh!


----------



## CurlyMoo

IndianAngel22 said:


> So my BM's are super regular. And green. I take 6 grams every day and I don't think I need anymore than that. I'm satisfied with that. I do believe my nails are getting stronger but I won't know until they successfully grow out. I dont' think they're growing much faster I'm not going to hype this stuff up like that. I want to see the quality of my nails get better and stay longer before cracking. Then I will know it is working. I am getting rid of all of my vitamins so if anyone wants them holler at the sales/exchange board lol!
> 
> Question 1: Are you guys drinking this Nettle tea stuff?


 
I'm at 9 grams a day. I'm going to hold there, I may drop back to  6 grams but I really need the iron. In fact I ran out of my iron supplements and I may buy more to compliment the Chlorella dosage. I just need to figure out how much iron I am getting with Chlorella. 

I drink the nettle tea and use it as a tea rinse. I must say my hair is sooo soft after that rinse. I only drink once from the bag then I add it to a plastic baggy of other used tea bags. I take all those tea bags and let them steep in medium temp water. Then I take some of the nettle water and put it in a spray bottle. Stream spray my scalp and spritz my hair. I then take the rest of the nettle water and pour it over my hair while in the shower. I love the suppleness of my hair after. I will be doing this at least once a week. My hair was very moisturized. By the way I refrigerate my baggies.


----------



## CurlyMoo

luckiestdestiny said:


> Hope you're drinking lots of water Curly Moo. I am noticing more urination. I thought maybe because I was drinking more water but IDK. Either way I make sure to drink lots of liquid (water, tea, juice).


 
Luckiest, yes I am drinking a lot of water. Due to the run around yesterday I didn't drink as much water. And the water bottle I took with me had less in it than I thought.


----------



## CurlyMoo

luckiestdestiny said:


> Really? It just tastes like black tea to me. At least use it as a rinse when you wash your hair so it can atleast stimulate your scalp that way.


 
Actually for me it tastes like regular herbal tea. And by the way, when I try drinking regular black tea it really doesn't taste the same and I was able to drink my smooth move tea without sweetner. I think I am reducing my sugar intake without noticing it.


----------



## mariofmagdal

I just ordered the tea last night from Amazon. 

I thought I was pretty cool with the detoxing but I am feeling flu-like again. I really enjoy the Bolthouse green drink, but it is giving me an additional 1500mg Spirulina, 460mg of Chlorella and 85mg of Blue Green Algae.

These amounts were not being factored in, but I can surely tell the difference. Its cool though, I am going to continue to push through until I feel I am at a healthy place.


----------



## Kimbosheart

Does anyone taking chlorella Oil Pull? I have been reading that thread and I think I am going to try it starting next month? If you are OPing, what are the additional benefits? Do you think the Chlorella is enhancing the benefits?


----------



## IndianAngel22

Kimbosheart said:


> Does anyone taking chlorella Oil Pull? I have been reading that thread and I think I am going to try it starting next month? If you are OPing, what are the additional benefits? Do you think the Chlorella is enhancing the benefits?



No offense to the Oil pullers out there but it sounds gross and unnecessary.
For anyone who doesn't know what it is you basically take a tablespoon of oil, put in in your mouth, and swish and pull it back and for between your teeth like mouthwash until it gets thin and turns a different color. You do not swallow it after you spit it out. Apparently it pulls toxins from the body? I just don't think so.... 
 
I'll stick to my Chlorella and Listerine lol Some bandwagons that actually make sense like this one, I'll jump on... But the rest? I'll leave for others to research and create their own scientific knowledge on lol!


----------



## msdevo

How does it do this without ingesting it?


IndianAngel22 said:


> No offense to the Oil pullers out there but it sounds gross and unnecessary.
> For anyone who doesn't know what it is you basically take a tablespoon of oil, put in in your mouth, and swish and pull it back and for between your teeth like mouthwash until it gets thin and turns a different color. You do not swallow it after you spit it out. *Apparently it pulls toxins from the body?* I just don't think so....
> 
> I'll stick to my Chlorella and Listerine lol


----------



## mariofmagdal

IndianAngel22 said:


> No offense to the Oil pullers out there but it sounds gross and unnecessary.
> For anyone who doesn't know what it is you basically take a tablespoon of oil, put in in your mouth, and swish and pull it back and for between your teeth like mouthwash until it gets thin and turns a different color. You do not swallow it after you spit it out. Apparently it pulls toxins from the body? I just don't think so....
> 
> I'll stick to my Chlorella and Listerine lol


 

I agree with gross!


----------



## CurlyMoo

Does anyone know how much zinc is in Chlorella?


----------



## GeorginaSparks

so my vitacost order is backordered for 30 days. im going to cancel tomorrow and go to whole foods to get mine.


----------



## Tybi

sunbasque said:


> so my vitacost order is backordered for 30 days. im going to cancel tomorrow and go to whole foods to get mine.





Did you order the powder from Vitacost or tablets? I went to my local Whole Foods last week looking for powder, but they only had bottles of tablets, their brand and one other. Let me know if you were able to find powder at your Whole Foods, I may go back and ask them to order it. Vitamin World said that they would order the powder for me if I requested it but that they don't normally stock it. I hate having to pay shipping when I order anything on line!


----------



## SunnyDelight

IndianAngel22 said:


> No offense to the Oil pullers out there but it sounds gross and unnecessary.
> For anyone who doesn't know what it is you basically take a tablespoon of oil, put in in your mouth, and swish and pull it back and for between your teeth like mouthwash until it gets thin and turns a different color. You do not swallow it after you spit it out. Apparently it pulls toxins from the body? I just don't think so....
> 
> I'll stick to my Chlorella and Listerine lol Some bandwagons that actually make sense like this one, I'll jump on... But the rest? I'll leave for others to research and create their own scientific knowledge on lol!


 

Im new to Chlorella but I have oiled pulled in the past and it has many many benefits.  Please dont be discouraged by the thought that OPing is gross.  It has worked wonders for a lot of people.  Personally I can attest to healthier gums (dentist even amazed), brighter eyes - the white part, and a cold with little to no congestion a few weeks ago.  Trust me, OPing is not a bandwagon.


----------



## Tybi

Just checking in with an update on Vitamin World's brand Chlorella. I have been taking this for about a week now, before I used Earthrise brand. 

Anyway, these are doing well for me. Each pill is 1000mg or 1 g each. They are big, but I chew mine and they are practically tasteless. Being 1g each, I am able to easily keep track of how much I have taken. They are $8.99 for 100 pills so they are also pretty cost effective.

I also wanted to add that everyday I take a calcium-magnesium-vitamin D citrate supplement. I have been doing this for the last 8 years. Reason being that we, especially women, don't get near enough of these minerals in our diet. Also most vitamin supplements only have 5 or 10% RDA. Since I started, I have never had a problem with being regular. PMS is nonexistent also.  Since I started taking chlorella, I have not been backed up once. I attribute it to the calcium. This supplement is just as important and beneficial as chlorella, and will always be a part of my supplement rotation.


----------



## ttlayli

Well, I'm not sure if it's the Chlorella, but my mom picked me up a chili dog and fries from my fav fast food place.

I have loved the chili dogs for YEARS. NO LIE. I NEVER got sick of those chili dogs.

Well I took one bite and was like "Ugh." erplexed

Mind you, I was hungry, but for some reason the chili dog was gross. Then I started thinking about how hot dogs were mad, and how gross it was.

I took one bite and couldn't eat anymore. I just finished the small serving of fries.

I wonder if the chlorella will make me start rejecting certain foods...


----------



## AtlantaJJ

My chili dog cheat hasn't crossed my mind in the past 3 weeks come to think of it :scratchch

I say don't fight it if that's the case!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Sun Chlorella Sun A Chlorella -- 200 mg - 1500 Tablets







Supplement Facts



  		 			  				 				 					 						 							 								You save: $44.10








 									30% off 								

 						 						 							 							 								 								Retail price: $142.95
 								 							 							 							Our price: $98.85

Holy Smokes!!! That stuff is high  Vitacost just started carrying Sun...


----------



## AtlantaJJ

CurlyMoo said:


> Thank you, I was hoping to not spend anymore money for the rest of the month.  I had a movement this morning and I'm feeling a lot better. I hope to have another one tonight. I drank a lot of water last night, did some yoga, some walking stomach crunches, squats, duck walks, drank some smooth move tea and nada. But this morning I took another tablespoon and drank a tall glass of water and ploosh!


  I am glad you got everything moving again and you are feeling good!  I found this smiley and thought about us and our thread!!


----------



## yodie

Cute Smiley face!!
I'm back with my normal CHL dosage. At 5g's so far. About to take another 2g's before I end the day.


----------



## nik1976

I began taking Chlorella about two weeks ago and have noticed the following: 

1. Sluggish feeling...however I am sleeping much better. 
2. Change in bowels...totally green....nuts huh? LOL 
3. Thristy all the time.....cannot get enough to drink. 

Just somethings that I thought I would share, trying to keep track of these changes.


----------



## carletta

OK HAS *ANYONE NOTICED ANY HAIR GROWTH WITH THIS YET ????*


----------



## Kimbosheart

carletta said:


> OK HAS *ANYONE NOTICED ANY HAIR GROWTH WITH THIS YET ????*



YES!!!! Plenty of it, I have posted at least 1/3 to 1/2 of an inch within the first nine days of taking it. BUT everyone is having different results on this so be careful relying on any one poster's results this thread has proven that the Chlorella is making us all do different things.


----------



## yodie

Man, I feel yuck! I've eaten so outside of my norm and my stomach feels it.  The up side to this is that I feel like I can bounce back quicker with chlorella.


----------



## ttlayli

carletta said:


> OK HAS *ANYONE NOTICED ANY HAIR GROWTH WITH THIS YET ????*



If I received growth, I wouldn't know it because I'm on my own personal challenge to keep my hair bunned everyday until I reach my goal (flat-ironing my hair once every four month to check progress). Hopefully I will be very surprised in may, when I flat-iron.

Honestly, I'm more focused on the health benefits though.


----------



## Prose Princess

This stuff KILLS my appetite.  I've basically had only a portion of one meal today and I am NOT EVEN HUNGRY.  Although I think it depends on how active I am.  Because if I work out, I'll be famished after that, but if I just sit around all day I can barely eat anything.  It works out nicely!   I've also noticed that I'm not getting as many BMs at 9g...not really sure if I should go up or down?  I'm not uncomfortable though, so maybe I should just stay where I am.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

carletta said:


> OK HAS *ANYONE NOTICED ANY HAIR GROWTH WITH THIS YET ????*


 
Carletta did you check out my pics in this thread?

I'd say this stuff really does help  a LOT with hair growth. I believe 1 1/2 to 2 is very possible with this product but everyone is different and it does depend on many factors.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

nik1976 said:


> I began taking Chlorella about two weeks ago and have noticed the following:
> 
> 1. Sluggish feeling...however I am sleeping much better.
> 2. Change in bowels...totally green....nuts huh? LOL
> 3. Thristy all the time.....cannot get enough to drink.
> 
> Just somethings that I thought I would share, trying to keep track of these changes.


 
Welcome.Thanks for reporting in!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Kimbosheart said:


> YES!!!! Plenty of it, I have posted at least 1/3 to 1/2 of an inch within the first nine days of taking it. BUT everyone is having different results on this so be careful relying on any one poster's results this thread has proven that the Chlorella is making us all do different things.


 Co-Sign with this.


----------



## VincyLongLocksWanted

I've been taking 6g a day for about 2 weeks now and I crave food and sweets more than ever. I have not gained any weight but I am constantly hungry. I have cravings for things and don't feel satisfied after eating. I hope this passes soon. My new appetite is making me go to the supermarket every 2 to 3 days now compared every 3 weeks. I feel like eating a slice of cheese cake right now.

My skin looks great though.


----------



## IndianAngel22

VincyLongLocksWanted said:


> I've been taking 6g a day for about 2 weeks now and I crave food and sweets more than ever. I have not gained any weight but I am constantly hungry. I have cravings for things and don't feel satisfied after eating. I hope this passes soon. My new appetite is making me go to the supermarket every 2 to 3 days now compared every 3 weeks. I feel like eating a slice of cheese cake right now.
> 
> My skin looks great though.



Me too! After I eat I know I'm full but I keep craving something else. I'm drinking a lot more water than usual but i am not like everyone else who's appetitites are being killed, it's the TOTAL opposite for me.I'm tempted to weave my hair up so I can be sure that my hair is growing faster.


----------



## Platinum

Has anyone ordered Chlorella from Puritan Pride? I noticed that they have a BOGO free and a Buy Two Get Three sale.


----------



## VincyLongLocksWanted

IndianAngel22 said:


> Me too! After I eat I know I'm full but I keep craving something else. I'm drinking a lot more water than usual but i am not like everyone else who's appetitites are being killed, it's the TOTAL opposite for me.I'm tempted to weave my hair up so I can be sure that my hair is growing faster.


 
Same here. I ended up drinking more tea to curve my cravings, too...but it doesn't work. I still crave something that I cannot put my finger on. 

I didn't think it affected my hair growth until a second ago. I ran fingers through my hair to massage my scalp and I realized that I had a lot of new growth that was laying down. Usually, my new growth grows out so I always know its there no matter its length... feels silky, too. There is more new growth on the top of my head than the in back (top of the ears to the nape).


----------



## yodie

Seems like I'm detoxing again or I'm still in the process of detoxing. Small bumps are breaking out on my face. Sheesh!! 

I tried to eat chicken twice this weekend. Didn't taste the same to me. I usually don't eat a lot of it, but every now and then I crave wingettes. They were yuck!! 

I'm back consistent at 6g's. My inconsistency sent me back to brown bm's. Disappointment! 

I felt a ripple of new growth at my scalp. Can't be...not this soon! I started using Miconozole Nitrate again, so... Either way, I expect great things.


----------



## GeorginaSparks

tigerlily21 said:


> Did you order the powder from Vitacost or tablets? I went to my local Whole Foods last week looking for powder, but they only had bottles of tablets, their brand and one other. Let me know if you were able to find powder at your Whole Foods, I may go back and ask them to order it. Vitamin World said that they would order the powder for me if I requested it but that they don't normally stock it. I hate having to pay shipping when I order anything on line!



I ordered BOTH and they are backordered. I have always had good luck with Puritan's pride so i might order from them? To repeat Platinum's question, is anyone using Puritan Pride's Chlorella? tia


----------



## ttlayli

Ladies, don't order the Chlorella from Puritan's Pride. It's Chinese Chlorella which is not good.

You don't have to order from VitaCost. I ordered from Amazon and my Powered Chlorella came in less than a week. 

I'm not a genius at this  but I'm sure LuckiestDestiny or muse can tell you more about Chinese Chlorella vs. the other Chlorella.


----------



## VincyLongLocksWanted

ttlayli said:


> Ladies, don't order the Chlorella from Puritan's Pride. It's Chinese Chlorella which is not good.
> 
> You don't have to order from VitaCost. I ordered from Amazon and my Powered Chlorella came in less than a week.
> 
> I'm not a genius at this  but I'm sure LuckiestDestiny or muse can tell you more about Chinese Chlorella vs. the other Chlorella.



Do you know what kind of the chlorella the Vitamin Shoppe version is?


----------



## Essensual

VincyLongLocksWanted said:


> Do you know what kind of the chlorella the Vitamin Shoppe version is?


 
I'm not certain about their "in house" version, but I DID order my Yaeyama capsules from them. It is the Japanese Chlorella.

http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/...d=C0CZSQKTYU0U2CQUC4WVAFQKCQL1AUNE?id=JF-7203


----------



## CurlyMoo

luckiestdestiny said:


> Carletta did you check out my pics in this thread?
> 
> I'd say this stuff really does help a LOT with hair growth. I believe 1 1/2 to 2 is very possible with this product but everyone is different and it does depend on many factors.


 
I'm hoping for a good solid 3 inches per month.  I've only been on it for a few days and I haven't really checked to see if I have grown anymore hair. It's hasn't been a month since I did my last measurment. I have another week and then I will check in.


----------



## starfish

Do you ladies who are taking powdered chlorella take it all in the morning, space it out throughout the day, or at night?

I'm taking the Jarrow powdered chlorella and earthwise spriulina.  

I'm on day 4 and I'm pooped out. Literally. I drink a gallon of water a day and now I'm up to 160 oz.

I normally drink chlorophyll at night so I thought switching would be a breeze.  Not! My stomach is in knots and I look like I'm 5 months pregnant I'm so bloated.  I'm  cutting back for a bit so my system can get used to this.

The good news is it's my PMS time and normally I would be eating salty greasy food, but the thought makes me sick. I will definitely be losing weight if this keeps up!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

CurlyMoo said:


> I'm hoping for a good solid 3 inches per month.  I've only been on it for a few days and I haven't really checked to see if I have grown anymore hair. It's hasn't been a month since I did my last measurment. I have another week and then I will check in.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

starfish said:


> Do you ladies who are taking powdered chlorella take it all in the morning, space it out throughout the day, or at night?
> 
> I'm taking the Jarrow powdered chlorella and earthwise spriulina.
> 
> I'm on day 4 and I'm pooped out. Literally. I drink a gallon of water a day and now I'm up to 160 oz.
> 
> I normally drink chlorophyll at night so I thought switching would be a breeze. Not! My stomach is in knots and I look like I'm 5 months pregnant I'm so bloated. I'm cutting back for a bit so my system can get used to this.
> 
> The good news is it's my PMS time and normally I would be eating salty greasy food, but the thought makes me sick. I will definitely be losing weight if this keeps up!


 

I think people vary here. I just do mine at dinner. Some people take it before a  meal, some with (I just do it with) and some after. It's all up to you. I think it would probably be better if I split it up during the day but I have no patience for that and would probably forget to take one of the doses. So I just get it over with in one sitting.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

ttlayli said:


> Ladies, don't order the Chlorella from Puritan's Pride. It's Chinese Chlorella which is not good.
> 
> You don't have to order from VitaCost. I ordered from Amazon and my Powered Chlorella came in less than a week.
> 
> I'm not a genius at this  but I'm sure LuckiestDestiny or muse can tell you more about Chinese Chlorella vs. the other Chlorella.


 
You said it well.  It's better to stick with the japanese forms.  Also make sure that you know the chlorella growth factor for optimal effects. I know some are taking it without knowing, but I'd say just to make sure, make sure yours has a lot in there.


----------



## GinnyP

Hey guys i hope this is not asking too much but after you post your comments on your results and progress can you tell us which chlorella your taking? I am not being lazy this is to keep me  from trying to remember which one each and everyone is taking I have read just about every page 80 in one day.

I have noticed people results are changing as the weeks progesses I am trying to compare which one I want to purchase the Jarrows Japanese version sounds good.

Thanks ladies for all your help!
J


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I'm keeping my hair braided up and I'm natural so it's hard to see growth right away but my nails are off the charts! That is how I know this stuff is working, and my skin...even with a couple of pimple is glowing.  It's too early to tell with the hair.  A good check point time for me would be April. A good 2 months of consistent use should tell the story.

I'm really in this for the health benefits, I want to be detoxed and sure that I'm getting enough greens


----------



## mariofmagdal

I use Earthrise  Spirulina, Chlorella 
(y-japanese), and Green Blends.(Cleansing) I use World Organics liquid Chlorophyll.


----------



## kitamay

It sure does seem like everyone is at much higher doses now. I think I need to increase my dosage again. I started out at 2grams and now I am at 3.2grams. How frequently does everyone increase their dosage? Maybe I am moving too slow...?


----------



## mariofmagdal

kitamay said:


> It sure does seem like everyone is at much higher doses now. I think I need to increase my dosage again. I started out at 2grams and now I am at 3.2grams. How frequently does everyone increase their dosage? Maybe I am moving too slow...?




All inclusive, I am at about 2g. So you are not the only one moving slowly. I am moving slow and will continue to do so, I want to get to a high dosage, but I wanna be comfortable and healthy along the way.


----------



## Muse

ttlayli said:


> *If I received growth, I wouldn't know it because I'm on my own personal challenge to keep my hair bunned everyday *until I reach my goal (flat-ironing my hair once every four month to check progress). Hopefully I will be very surprised in may, when I flat-iron.
> 
> *Honestly, I'm more focused on the health benefits though.*



Agreed on both points!


----------



## Muse

I emailed Source Naturals and asked them if they could provide me with a more complete list of vitamins for their powdered yaeyama chlorella (like the list I found for Sun chlorella) and this is the response I got:

_[FONT=&quot]And thank you for contacting Source Naturals [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]The information that you have requested is not available.  Although there may be additional nutrients provided by Yaeyama Chlorella, the results are not quantified.  [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Michael Mehlert[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Technical Researcher[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Source Naturals[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Threshold Enterprises LTD.[/FONT]_

_[FONT=&quot][/FONT]_
Oh well guess we will just have to take the experts' word on this one since we can't see it ourselves.
_[FONT=&quot][/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]_


----------



## soonergirl

Im taking source naturals powder at 6gs a day and I am thinking of going to 9gs.. My appetite sucks, I still crave junk and wish I could have the decrease in cravings of junk!! I got my relaxer 1 1/2  weeks ago, I get relaxed bone straight and I already feel a small hump..The hair is already trying to come in, no exaggerations.. I will start the nettle tea rinses this week..

Really hoping to lose 5 lbs and keep it off, come on chlorella...


----------



## ladytee2

I went up to 4g this past weekend.  My face has cleared up.  I am not bloated anymore.  I think I will up to 6g this weekend.


----------



## J-Moe

OK Ladies, I just wanted to check-in. I've been taking Chlorella for about 6 days now and I've had regular BM's and my nails are feeling much much stronger. I haven't had any detox symptoms as of yet and I'm curious if you all feel that I should up my dosage??? By the way my BM's have been pretty green! I wonder?


----------



## Platinum

ttlayli said:


> Ladies, don't order the Chlorella from Puritan's Pride. It's Chinese Chlorella which is not good.
> 
> You don't have to order from VitaCost. I ordered from Amazon and my Powered Chlorella came in less than a week.
> 
> I'm not a genius at this  but I'm sure LuckiestDestiny or muse can tell you more about Chinese Chlorella vs. the other Chlorella.


 
Thanks. I'll probably just get it from Vitamin Shoppe.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

jancan7 said:


> Hey guys i hope this is not asking too much but after you post your comments on your results and progress can you tell us which chlorella your taking? I am not being lazy this is to keep me from trying to remember which one each and everyone is taking I have read just about every page 80 in one day.
> 
> I have noticed people results are changing as the weeks progesses I am trying to compare which one I want to purchase the Jarrows Japanese version sounds good.
> 
> Thanks ladies for all your help!
> J


 
Mine is source naturals powder but I originally took the pills before increasing my dosage.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

J-Moe said:


> OK Ladies, I just wanted to check-in. I've been taking Chlorella for about 6 days now and I've had regular BM's and my nails are feeling much much stronger. I haven't had any detox symptoms as of yet and I'm curious if you all feel that I should up my dosage??? By the way my BM's have been pretty green! I wonder?


 

Hey J-Moe welcome!

What's your dose?  If you haven't had detox symptoms and you feel comfortable you can definitely start increasing (if you're already on the low end).  How fast or slow you increase depends on you and your body (and detox symptoms).  A good rule of thumb that I noticed people following is to increase every few days (or more) by a small amount (1g or so) and if all is well to increase again. Don't get me wrong, some are increasing even more than that small amount if they feel good about it. You need to factor in your diet and your detox symptoms to decide.  You can always scale back too if you hit a wall so not to worry!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Is anyone else noticing a texture change? My hair seems softer than usual (not complaining).

Oh and I lost another pound so I'm not mad at this product. So far I've lost 12.5 pounds in under a month w/o any other changes. Whohoo!  I had a good 23 pounds I wanted to knock off so this is a good start (I started w/ way more to lose than that last year but through eating right I was slowly losing about 6 pds a month so this has doubled it so far and counting. We'll see the total by next week as that will be the fourth week on this).


For those who aren't already skinny (as your appetite won't change because of your weight per the article that I posted), who may need to lose a few pounds, does your product have CGF in it?  I was just wondering as some were mentioning their appetite wasn't changing (those who need to lose weight should find their cravings subsiding somewhat). I'm wondering if it's an individual thing or the type of chlorella being used.  I'm thinking it will definitely work on those that need it, but may take more time depending on certain factors.  As you ladies read from the article I posted that it took up to four months for people to see a decrease in body fat and weight.  I'm beginning to suspect it varies from individual to individual as to how long the chlorella takes to start working.


Long update yall:
Way more hair growth. I'm excited about where I'll be in a few months.


----------



## mariofmagdal

LD thats great news about the weight loss. I lost 4lbs so far, but it seems to fluctuate back and forth, so I am not holding steady just yet, but I am forcing myself to eat because my appetite is nearly gone. 

I am also gonna wait a month or two since my last hair pic is so new. Hoping this will put me at full waist length or beyond.


----------



## nc cutie

Ladies How much are you taking to get this great weight loss? Do you attribute it to the frequent urination(water weight), or eating less


----------



## mariofmagdal

I am on 1600mg earthrise brand, and I get another 400mg from the bolthouse farms drink. so I am at 2g of chlorella, then  2500mg or Spirulina, (1000mg from earthrise capsule and 1500 from Bolthouse Farms green drink) and I take 50mg of World Organic mint flavored liquid Chlorophyll, this is daily.

I am probably not drinking enough water, although I do try.


----------



## IndianAngel22

I am on Source Naturals powder, taking 6 grams. I don't think I'll go much further than that. I'm thinking about increasing to 9 grams but 6 is keeping my BM's really green and as long as they're really green I feel like I'm getting enough. I actually use the teaspoon measuring spoon so I KNOW I'm getting 1 teaspoon instead of really taking a full tablespoon on a teaspoon. It's hard to measure with real teaspoons so I suggest everyone get the measuring spoons, because you might think you're taking 3 grams, and are really taking like 5


----------



## luckiestdestiny

nc cutie said:


> Ladies How much are you taking to get this great weight loss? Do you attribute it to the frequent urination(water weight), or eating less


 
There's no way 12.5 pounds came from frequent urination. I drink lots of water to replace any urination.  It's the product itself. It contains CGF and in studies in Japan were shown to reduce fat and pounds in four months for everyone in the study (I posted it some pages back).  

I do think your eating habits change by the rapid cell turnover also supposedly increases metabolism and balances the body. So all of that causes weight and fat loss.

Don't get me wrong if I ate big macs every day I'm sure I'd still be a certain weight. I eat right. It just doubled my expected weight loss per month.

It helps to facilitate the "environment" (just quoting the article) for weight loss. So if you're already eating decently it helps you to lose more weight. However everyone in that study lost weight w/o changing anything, but I think the amount is because my diet is relatively good anyways. It just helped to kick it up a notch.


----------



## yodie

I feel so out of the loop because I haven't been keeping up.  I'm back on it as of today and hoping my weight and eating habits will adjust back to my norm.  Amazing the damage a week can do.

Another noticed benefit: I noticed that my breathe isn't stinky and pasty in the mornings. YAY!!
Still at brown bm's.  Hopefully on my way back to green as of today.  

Congrats LD on your weight loss. 

I'm taking Source Naturals powder and tablets.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> I feel so out of the loop because I haven't been keeping up. I'm back on it as of today and hoping my weight and eating habits will adjust back to my norm. Amazing the damage a week can do.
> 
> Another noticed benefit: I noticed that my breathe isn't stinky and pasty in the mornings. YAY!!
> Still at brown bm's. Hopefully on my way back to green as of today.
> 
> Congrats LD on your weight loss.
> 
> I'm taking Source Naturals powder and tablets.


 
Thank you.  We will all get to our goals, I'm confident, with this wonderful superfood.


----------



## soonergirl

Great to hear ladies.. LD your weight loss is awesome!!!  Mario girl look at you too!! I however dont have the diet you  guys have, mine is the "still eat junk every now and then" kick... I am factoring in more water and eating more whole grains, and kicking back the naked fruit green machine daily.. Its just the chocolate and chips I cannot give up.. No big macs here everyday.. I am at 134 lbs and I want to get down to 128 lbs.. Just a goal I have, and oh yeah waist length hair!!!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mariofmagdal said:


> LD thats great news about the weight loss. I lost 4lbs so far, but it seems to fluctuate back and forth, so I am not holding steady just yet, but I am forcing myself to eat because my appetite is nearly gone.
> 
> I am also gonna wait a month or two since my last hair pic is so new. Hoping this will put me at full waist length or beyond.


 
Thanks Mariofmagdal

Oh the appetite! I agree with you on that.  I have to force myself to eat because otherwise I'd forget. I can't believe it.  In addition my cravings for sweets went way down. Some days it's non existent, others it is a lot smaller than normal.

I have had a couple days where my appetite was really big (surprisingly), but I just eat bigger on those days because I feel that's what my body must want.  

It has resulted in weight loss  so I am not rocking the boat.  Here's to your weight loss stabilizing.  I believe it will upon increasing chlorella, which I know you said you were doing slower (earlier in the thread).

Your hair is already gorgeous but I hope you make full waist or beyond...will you take pics and reveal?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

soonergirl said:


> Great to hear ladies.. LD your weight loss is awesome!!! Mario girl look at you too!! I however dont have the diet you guys have, mine is the "still eat junk every now and then" kick... I am factoring in more water and eating more whole grains, and kicking back the naked fruit green machine daily.. Its just the chocolate and chips I cannot give up.. No big macs here everyday.. I am at 134 lbs and I want to get down to 128 lbs.. Just a goal I have, and oh yeah waist length hair!!!!


 
 Okay I'm like annoyingly happy right now about the weight loss.  I'm also happy about all of us receiving benefits.  I hope we all get what we want.  We'll all be fit with waist length or longer hair lol (or is it...possible?  Hope so!) and super healthy!  

I can wish the best for us can't I?


----------



## yodie

I'm back steady at 8g's today, I'll stay here for the rest of the week and start getting back to my regimen.

Nice to be in here again w/u ladies. I'm gonna try to introduce my mom to this.


----------



## msdevo

I can attest that this stuff is great for shedding a few unwanted pounds. 

I am down 10lbs altogether and I do not know where it all went. I guess overall it was water retention. Because a sista still has a bit of junk in her trunk, lol

I missed my daily dose today but I will be back on track tomorrow.


----------



## nc cutie

Well You ladies have made a believer out of me. I will be increasing my dosage. Hopefully I will reap the wonderful rewards like you guys are. Another reason to shout out LHCF.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

It's good to see some new faces along with those continuing onward.  After this week it will be one month on Chlorella for me!  I know if we continue onward supporting each other it will become a habit and it will be second nature to take it and reap the benefits.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I had a heaping teaspoon this morning...I think that's about 3 -4 grams...I'm going to do it again this evening... cross your fangers ya'll... I felt like a million bucks today... I needed it too because I had to work my arse off! LOL 

Boss was all in my grill and I was going with him toe to toe...

I like him, he makes me think!! :scratchch


----------



## CurlyMoo

YAY! I just got my mother and my niece on Chlorella. My mother loves it but my niece says it tastes like she's drinking dirt. I gave them both a teaspoon each.


----------



## SouthernStunner

Ok yall.  I tried this with pudding last night and I almost lost it.  
In the mornings I make a protein shake and in it has:
1 cup stawberries
1 scoop protein (whey) powder
1/2 cup plain fat free yougrt
1 teaspoon flaxseed oil

do you think I can mix this to mask the taste?
I also bought some grape juice case I read in another thread someone used that to mask the taste.

Please help with any other ideas cause I really wanna use it.


----------



## IndianAngel22

*LuckiestDestiny*..... Sense this is your thread, I believe you need to add a poll to it. Collect all of the different brands and types that have been mentioned on here from Source Natural powder, Source Naturals tablets, Sun tablets. Be really specific. Name all the different types named here, and make it so all of us can vote on which one we are useing so that those who come to this thread, and also those in the thread can be informed of what the most popular is amongst us. Also make an option where we can "change our vote" in case we switch brands. And make it so we can click more than one if we are useing both. I think this is a good idea.


----------



## yodie

Moms is off!! Love my mom, but all the cooking and eating is brutal! 
Ended the night with 9 g's.  Tried the apple sauce method again tonight.  Not too bad. 
Hopefully I'll go green again tomorrow.

Question for the ladies deficient in iron. Has chlorella replaced your iron supplements? Do you think this will ever replace your iron supplements? Event the tiniest mg of iron constipates me and I already have that problem. I haven't been on CHL long enough to tell. 

I missed chatting with you ladies and keeping up on everyone's progress.


----------



## CurlyMoo

yodie said:


> Seems like I'm detoxing again or I'm still in the process of detoxing. Small bumps are breaking out on my face. Sheesh!!
> 
> I tried to eat chicken twice this weekend. Didn't taste the same to me. I usually don't eat a lot of it, but every now and then I crave wingettes. They were yuck!!
> 
> I'm back consistent at 6g's. My inconsistency sent me back to brown bm's. Disappointment!
> 
> I felt a ripple of new growth at my scalp. Can't be...not this soon! I started using Miconozole Nitrate again, so... Either way, I expect great things.


 
If you aren't liking the taste of chicken now, are you craving fish? I want fish!   But my cravings are low.


----------



## CurlyMoo

jancan7 said:


> Hey guys i hope this is not asking too much but after you post your comments on your results and progress can you tell us which chlorella your taking? I am not being lazy this is to keep me from trying to remember which one each and everyone is taking I have read just about every page 80 in one day.
> 
> I have noticed people results are changing as the weeks progesses I am trying to compare which one I want to purchase the Jarrows Japanese version sounds good.
> 
> Thanks ladies for all your help!
> J


 
You know I may add it to my siggy. In the beginning I wanted the same thing but that was early before this thread blew up.


----------



## IndianAngel22

I tried the thing where yall said to put down some applesauce, get the chlorella, cover with more applesauce and take it down instead of mixing it in. *CHOKE* I really think I almost blew Chlorella out my nose trying to swallow the powder down. I'll just continue mixing it in it's easier lol!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

IndianAngel22 said:


> I tried the thing where yall said to put down some applesauce, get the chlorella, cover with more applesauce and take it down instead of mixing it in. *CHOKE* I really think I almost blew Chlorella out my nose trying to swallow the powder down. I'll just continue mixing it in it's easier lol!


 
I tried that originally but started mixing it in instead as it just tastes like applesauce but green.  I then still swallow spoonfuls w/o tasting and chase with water.  I should've been more specific.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

IndianAngel22 said:


> *LuckiestDestiny*..... Sense this is your thread, I believe you need to add a poll to it. Collect all of the different brands and types that have been mentioned on here from Source Natural powder, Source Naturals tablets, Sun tablets. Be really specific. Name all the different types named here, and make it so all of us can vote on which one we are useing so that those who come to this thread, and also those in the thread can be informed of what the most popular is amongst us. Also make an option where we can "change our vote" in case we switch brands. And make it so we can click more than one if we are useing both. I think this is a good idea.


 
Poll is up. You can select more than one choice.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

I messed up on the poll. I meant to put source natural powder and tablets. So know that when you hit pills under source naturals, you are voting for powder. Sorry about that.  If anyone knows how to edit it let me know.


----------



## Jaxhair

I'm taking a brand called lifestream as well as a superfood powder that also contains some chlorella amongst others...


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Jaxhair said:


> I'm taking a brand called lifestream as well as a superfood powder that also contains some chlorella amongst others...


 
Thanks Jax.


----------



## Jaxhair

luckiestdestiny said:


> Thanks Jax.


 :wink2:

Thought I'd share. So far so good.


----------



## Muse

yodie said:


> Question for the ladies deficient in iron. Has chlorella replaced your iron supplements? Do you think this will ever replace your iron supplements? Event the tiniest mg of iron constipates me and I already have that problem. I haven't been on CHL long enough to tell.




I am anemic and I was taking iron supps but they weren't doing much to help with the fatigue I was getting from the anemia so I stopped taking them. I also take spirulina with my chlorella (I am taking 9g of each now with no problems) so both of these have replaced my iron supps.


----------



## Muse

I take my chlorella and spirulina with orange juice now. I add one teaspoon of each to 16oz of orange juice. I remember babydoll hair said she mixed her chlorella with orange juice. It works, still taste like orange juice and VERY tolerable, IMHO. I don't have a problem with the taste of chlorella it's pretty mild but spirulina has a stronger taste and it's thicker and kinada stinks. The OJ takes care of that.


----------



## nc cutie

Has  anyone  seen this video on you tube? It kinda confirms all that has been said. There are some great videos on there that promote the benifits of chlorella and spirulina. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIU63LaaV_o


(sorry if this was said earlier)


----------



## luckiestdestiny

nc cutie said:


> Has anyone seen this video on you tube? It kinda confirms all that has been said. There are some great videos on there that promote the benifits of chlorella and spirulina.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIU63LaaV_o
> 
> 
> (sorry if this was said earlier)


 

This is GREAT info. It sums up everything really for those who might be overwhelmed by my articles. Thanks so much.


----------



## Naturelle

I just bought some this weekend.  The guy from the health food store recommended this as a great way to regenerate cells and prevent diseases.  Don't remember the brand but the sun chlorealla was 50$ for 300 tablets...I think I'll get that next time..this vitamin is not cheap


----------



## Naturelle

why is sprulina good?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Naturelle said:


> I just bought some this weekend. The guy from the health food store recommended this as a great way to regenerate cells and prevent diseases. Don't remember the brand but the sun chlorealla was 50$ for 300 tablets...I think I'll get that next time..this vitamin is not cheap


 Source naturals has the powder for about $28 bucks and it lasts about five and a half months at 3 grams, 6 would last 2 and change, but that's really a steal for the price (of course 12 gms would put you at just over a month but it's only $28 for all the vitamins your body needs).


----------



## Naturelle

I bought 90 tablets fro $20, I didn't think that was bad.  Is pill form better than powder form or vice versa?


----------



## yodie

That's great. Congrats on your weight loss.





msdevo said:


> I can attest that this stuff is great for shedding a few unwanted pounds.
> 
> I am down 10lbs altogether and I do not know where it all went. I guess overall it was water retention. Because a sista still has a bit of junk in her trunk, lol
> 
> I missed my daily dose today but I will be back on track tomorrow.


----------



## Muse

Naturelle said:


> why is sprulina good?



Instead of being a green algae like chlorella it is a blue-green algae. It's packed with a lot of vitamins and minerals like chlorella but has more protein than chlorella. People like to take it with chlorella because it has some things in it that chlorella doesn't and vice versa. I take both for that reason also I am iron deficient so I can get more iron if I take both. It's not necessary to take spirulina and many sites that I have read say that if you are going to choose one go with chlorella. 

http://www.chlorellafactor.com/chlorella-spirulina-11.html


----------



## yodie

CurlyMoo said:


> If you aren't liking the taste of chicken now, are you craving fish? I was fish!   But my cravings are low.



I love fish and plan to use more fish with my meals. I don't eat pork or beef and only limited amounts of chicken. However, there are times when my blood is so low that my arms start going numb, I'm so weak, etc., that I have to eat a small piece of red meat. Dr has said in the past that my blood wasn't getting where it needed. I'm slightly anemic and haven't eaten red meat in 15 yrs. This is why I'm wondering if CHL will ever make up for my red meat deficiency.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> I love fish and plan to use more fish with my meals. I don't eat pork or beef and only limited amounts of chicken. However, there are times when my blood is so low that my arms start going numb, I'm so weak, etc., that I have to eat a small piece of red meat. Dr has said in the past that my blood wasn't getting where it needed. I'm slightly anemic and haven't eaten red meat in 15 yrs. This is why I'm wondering if CHL will ever make up for my red meat deficiency.


 
You're in luck. They did a study on 30 high school girls with anemia and http://books.google.com/books?id=kI...a24Cw&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=10&ct=result

their anemia after four months their blood levels returned to near normal. 
They were on 10 gms btw.


On another note, it seems that my research has found that four is the magic number. Four months for weight loss, four months for anemia, etc.  It seems that the whole body changes from using Chlorella in this time frame. Of course those w/ illnesses may have to take it longer but it's good to know that some type of relief shows up in that time frame. 

I will never stop taking it because of all the benefits.


----------



## LaidBak

Just checking in...Still taking 3-4g of Vitamin Shoppe Super Chlorella every day.  My nails have benefitted.  I think in my last post I said my face had cleared up but I got another pimple after that.  Still haven't 'gone green'; don't suppose I ever will at this point.  I am sticking with this for the rest of the year and keeping a close eye on my hair and health.


----------



## yodie

Thanks LDestiny. I'll check this out.

10g's it is for 4 months! My iron pills are going away for now.

What u said about CHL working on your most deficient areas first is true.  I'm not nearly as cold as I usually am. I can even feel my body warming up at night (not sure why I experience this at night) to where I throw the covers off.

4 months.... Here I come!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Woo wee!! :wow: powdered spirulina smells so fishy!!  How are we supposed to store spirulina? I always want to put everything in the fridge but I understand that's a  for Chlorella.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Okay I had a weird thing today... I have lost a little weight, without working out and I look toned like I've been to the gym and hit the weights for week when the only thing I did was run 4 miles on Sunday.  I was looking cut and the scale went down at a time it would normally go up because I haven't been working out every day. I feel toned... I also had the best  this morning  

I did a big heaping teaspoon last night before bed and MAN I felt GREAT this morning when I woke up. I've been hot at night as well...

ETA: I think my metabolism is speeding up!  :wow:


----------



## yodie

Wow!! So that's what that warm feeling is? My metabolism is speeding up? Thank God.

I noticed that I was losing weight before my mom came. Hopefully I'll start seeing those results soon. 

I'm taking CHL for life!
Finished my ALA supplements and my liquid vitamins. Few more supps to go. Don't wanna waste.

I'm gonna try CHL in chocolate pudding. I prefer that over apple sauce.  





AtlantaJJ said:


> Okay I had a weird thing today... I have lost a little weight, without working out and I look toned like I've been to the gym and hit the weights for week when the only thing I did was run 4 miles on Sunday.  I was looking cut and the scale went down at a time it would normally go up because I haven't been working out every day. I feel toned... I also had the best  this morning
> 
> I did a big heaping teaspoon last night before bed and MAN I felt GREAT this morning when I woke up. I've been hot at night as well...
> 
> ETA: I think my metabolism is speeding up!  :wow:


----------



## kandake

I fell off y'all.  

I haven't had any chlorella since... lets see... I think it may have been last Wednesday.  Everyday I tell myself "don't forget to take the chlorella"  but then I don't take it.  Hopefully, I'll be a good girl today.


----------



## gn1g

**kandi** said:


> I fell off y'all.
> 
> I haven't had any chlorella since... lets see... I think it may have been last Wednesday. Everyday I tell myself "don't forget to take the chlorella" but then I don't take it. Hopefully, I'll be a good girl today.


 

sometimes I get tired of poppin pills.


----------



## belle_reveuse28

Check in time!

Hey ladies, so I like to check in at least once a week and let yall know what's going on.  

What I've been doing:  

So l had to go home for a funeral last week and I took my Chlorella with me.  One thing I've done, like LD, is take my tablets with me when my powder isn't convenient that way, I can be sure to get my dosage.  So I second that motion.  It really does work. 

Hair:  I dont know how my hair is doing because it's not straightened or relaxed, but my roots are a forest.  I am hoping to really crack down and learn how to retain my length.  My hair grows fast naturally, or rather .5 inches a month usually.  I am hoping to get no less than an inch with this stuff, but it doesn't matter when I keep getting split  ends.  Trying to learn how to baby them and be successfull at it.  

Dosage:  My dosage is 6 grams of Source Naturals powdered Chlorella...  For $28 from Amazon.com you get 151/ 3g servings, or 75/ 6 g servings.  Not too shabby...   I usually take mine in the morning right when I get up.  I take it with this punch I bought called Tampico.  It's cheap, about $2, and I got the citrus kind because it was thick like Sunny D or OJ, and I knew that would take care of masking the taste and texture.  I have no problems getting it down as the fruit drink overpowers the CHL.  With the appettite curbing effects, I think it's good to have this first thing in order to control my appetite for the rest of the day.  This stuff lasts until I go to bed, which is quite amazing.  So far I've lost 10 lbs since January 10, but I started taking this January 22, maybe?  I attribute my last 6 lbs to Chlorella because it has not only sped up my metabolism, which is why like many of you, i'm feeling hot all the time.  But I have no appetite.  So portion control is not really a battle right now and I love that.  I can really plan my meals well, and I dont crave sweets and junk food.  Also, my body is rejecting a lot of foods that I could normally eat, and even upon smelling them or trying to eat them, I cannot. 

All last week since I was not at home, I ate out when I was with my parents and friends, most of the time I had to force feed myself because my mind and appetitie was not feeling what I was trying to eat.  Very weird.  

Weight loss:  For those looking to loose weight, this has been my best weight loss tool ever!  I am working out, eating right and other pointers I use are eating on dessert plates rather than full size dinner plates, eating a filling breakfast, usually oatmeal because it has lots of fiber and fiber keeps you feeling full longer, and I drink appetite curbing tea by Yogi tea, as well to keep down the hunger signals. I also carry emergency food with me, i.e. apple, banana, granola, almonds.  All of these foods I keep in my purse daily because if I am out and want to splurge on something unhealthy, I reach in and consume one of these items of choice and it turns off my hunger signal (which is said to take 15 minutes, I think --see "You On A Diet" by Drs. Rozen and Oz--an amazing book!) and I am able to wait until I can make a better and healtheir food choice. 

On average, I'm losing 2 lbs per week, which is the recommended loss for a healthy person, so I hope to do more than that, but I'm glad to have that.  Apparently, 3500 calories = 1 lb.  So if you consume 7000 less calories per week, that's your 2 lbs right there.  I am staying under 1680 calories per day, which is my recommended intake for weight loss, whereas before, I was consuming at least 3000 calories or more daily when I should really have no more than 2000...  That's at least 2 lbs a week weight gain eating over like that.  I looked at a recommendation online and it said for extreme weight loss a person my height and size should consume 1680 for extreme weight loss.  Chlorella is helping me stay way under 1680, and I actually have to force myself to eat more to at least have a healthy caloric intake.  I can easily eat 1000 calories a day and not even realize it, which isn't healthy.  You dont want to loose weight by starvation because you easily gain it all back, which is why I have incorporated exercise, and being sure to eat the recommended amount.  Before this was a concerted effort, but now, it's rather quite easy.   I am astounded! 

I am trying to loose 30 lbs, so I believe before teh summer is in, I will meet my goal.  I went from a tight size 14 (was really a 16, but REFUSED to buy 16s), now to a 12 that gives some in the waist and is fitting more comfortably.   My goal size is an 8-10.  I'm 5'8", so that makes me look incredibly trim.  Also, my starting weight three weeks ago when I first began taking Chlorella was 206, I am now 198.5 or a little less.  I am exercising 5 days a week as well to help tone and keep things moving well, and to speed up my weight loss. 

LD was right, it does create the proper environment for weight loss. I also just did an adrenal and colon cleanse to be sure there weren't toxins clogging my intestines that would not allow me to receive nutrients from the food I ate.  If you're always hungry, you may consider doing a cleanse.  Your body is probably recycling waste and not receiving nutrients from your food.  ONce I did the cleanse and detox, I was able to be full a lot faster.  Taking the Chlorella makes me seriously full to the point food seems disgusting soemtimes.

Well, this is all an amazing combination and I have to force myself to eat.  

Nails and skin:  

My nails are still growing like crazy.  I broke one the other day and because the nail was so thick adn strong, I broke in the nail bed and that hurt like hell.  

My skin is looking amazing.  I have eczema but you can't tell other than for scarring which is looking better.  I get compliments on my skin all the time, which is huge for me because I was always so self conscious about it and ashamed.  

Detox:  I have minor detox issues, but am going to the bathroom regularly adn feel good knowing the junk is leaving my body.  I do get little breakouts here and there, and that sucks.  Like many, I need to drink a lot more water... So I need some encouragement in that area. 

Overall:  I'm thankful for LD for posting this thread.  I've been on it since page 2, and to see it grow to 130 some pages is amazing!  As long as this stuff cointues to work, I will be on it for life... To me, there are no alternatives or wagons better than this.  Matter of fact, this isn't a wagon, it's a lifestyle and I'm blessed to have found something that works for me in more ways than one.  I'm finishing up lots of supplements I bought in order to be responsible financially, but once I'm done, I'm done.  This is much better nad certainly more affordable.

Now on to convincing mom, auntie, best friends and cousins to come along for this neverending ride.  This is certainly one boat you dont want to depart.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

AtlantaJJ said:


> Okay I had a weird thing today... I have lost a little weight, without working out and I look toned like I've been to the gym and hit the weights for week when the only thing I did was run 4 miles on Sunday. I was looking cut and the scale went down at a time it would normally go up because I haven't been working out every day. I feel toned... I also had the best  this morning
> 
> I did a big heaping teaspoon last night before bed and MAN I felt GREAT this morning when I woke up. I've been hot at night as well...
> 
> ETA: I think my metabolism is speeding up! :wow:


 
This stuff cuts body fat! Told ya.  Yay!


----------



## mariofmagdal

Hi Ladies,

This morning, I had a patient stay over very late, not good. I drank a bolthouse farms greens drink in order to drive home. Yes, that warm feeling is the metabolism kicking in gear! I am awake right now, and filled with energy. I am usually not awake until much later, I am a day sleeper, especially after not getting down until after 11:00am.

I love the energy from this stuff! 

I also broke a nail this morning in the car, and for the first time it broke but not off, it was so hard, I had to wait until I got home and cut it down with a nail clipper. I am really happy about that, in times past, more than once, I have had to pay surgical fees to have nails cut at the hospital because of breaks! Maybe I will allow my nails to retain some length. The main reason I stopped was due to breakage and them being so soft. I am not having that problem anymore.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

**kandi** said:


> I fell off y'all.
> 
> I haven't had any chlorella since... lets see... I think it may have been last Wednesday. Everyday I tell myself "don't forget to take the chlorella" but then I don't take it. Hopefully, I'll be a good girl today.


 
Be a good girl so you can get some good results please!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

gn1g said:


> sometimes I get tired of poppin pills.


  No excuse. Get the powder!


----------



## Whimsy

Glad to read all the positive results.  
I was worried at first about the weight loss thing because I'm a small girl, and my appetite went away.
HOWEVER, it seems only my stomache is getting smaller which is great. And everything else is staying the same.  I usually exercise regularly, but the past 2 weeks (my chlorella weeks) i've not done as much due to scheduling issues, and still my tummy bulge has decreased.

I only hate how gassy this makes me. I haven't farted so much in my entire life! I'm going to try taking 1g pill in the a.m. only, and then 3g pills in the evening.  I'll see how this works out for me.


----------



## IndianAngel22

I'm sorry but I don't want to vote on the poll until it's fixed and changed to powder. Tablets and pills can still be confusing for those who are coming and we're gonna get results that aren't true to form. Trying emailing the moderator person and have her fix it. Then I will vote


----------



## truequeen06

I haven't updated my progress for a while, but my nails are growing like crazy and I have achieved green poo! lol  I'm at 3g right now.  I think I'll up it to 4g tomorrow.


----------



## CurlyMoo

SouthernStunner said:


> Ok yall. I tried this with pudding last night and I almost lost it.
> In the mornings I make a protein shake and in it has:
> 1 cup stawberries
> 1 scoop protein (whey) powder
> 1/2 cup plain fat free yougrt
> 1 teaspoon flaxseed oil
> 
> do you think I can mix this to mask the taste?
> I also bought some grape juice case I read in another thread someone used that to mask the taste.
> 
> Please help with any other ideas cause I really wanna use it.


 
I always mix my CHL with 100% juices like apple (unfiltered apple juice has a stronger flavor), white grape, pineapple, cranberry and pomergranate. I mix and match 2-3 with CHL. The color never changes it just goes from dark green to darker green. It also tastes delicious.  I just bought some Bolthouse Farms Green Goodness and Blue Goodness smoothy and I am really enjoying that. The 100% juices seem to taste better but the smoothy does a better job at mixing the CHL with less of a grainy texture.


----------



## mariofmagdal

CurlyMoo said:


> I always mix my CHL with 100% juices like apple (unfiltered apple juice has a stronger flavor), white grape, pineapple, cranberry and pomergranate. I mix and match 2-3 with CHL. The color never changes it just goes from dark green to darker green. It also tastes delicious.  I just bought some Bolthouse Farms Green Goodness and Blue Goodness smoothy and I am really enjoying that. The 100% juices seem to taste better but the smoothy does a better job at mixing the CHL with less of a grainy texture.


 

I love the Bolthouse Farms Green Goodness!


----------



## CurlyMoo

yodie said:


> Moms is off!! Love my mom, but all the cooking and eating is brutal!
> Ended the night with 9 g's. Tried the apple sauce method again tonight. Not too bad.
> Hopefully I'll go green again tomorrow.
> 
> *Question for the ladies deficient in iron. Has chlorella replaced your iron supplements? Do you think this will ever replace your iron supplements? Event the tiniest mg of iron constipates me and I already have that problem. I haven't been on CHL long enough to tell*.
> 
> I missed chatting with you ladies and keeping up on everyone's progress.


 
I hope CHL will replace my iron tablets, that's why I increased the dosage because I could feel my joints getting weak and sore from not taking my tablets. I think it will take possibly a month to tell if I will need to take iron tablets in addition to CHL.


----------



## CurlyMoo

luckiestdestiny said:


> I messed up on the poll. I meant to put source natural powder and tablets. So know that when you hit pills under source naturals, you are voting for powder. Sorry about that. If anyone knows how to edit it let me know.


 
Ask one of the moderators to change it for you.


----------



## yodie

CurlyMoo said:


> I hope CHL will replace my iron tablets, that's why I increased the dosage because I could feel my joints getting weak and sore from not taking my tablets. I think it will take possibly a month to tell if I will need to take iron tablets in addition to CHL.


 
Please keep me posted after you've monitored CHL without iron pills.  I'm going to monitor as well. 

Another detox symptom - nausea.  I experience nausea off and on. Back to breaking out on my face and neck area. 

I'm green again and up to four bm's today.   That's historical for me!


----------



## CurlyMoo

truequeen06 said:


> I haven't updated my progress for a while, but my nails are growing like crazy and *I have achieved green poo*! lol I'm at 3g right now. I think I'll up it to 4g tomorrow.


 
:bouncegreWelcome to the green doodie club!


----------



## CurlyMoo

yodie said:


> Please keep me posted after you've monitored CHL without iron pills. I'm going to monitor as well.
> 
> Another detox symptom - nausea. I experience nausea off and on. Back to breaking out on my face and neck area.
> 
> I'm green again and up to four bm's today.  That's historical for me!


 
I will keep you posted. I also experience some slight dizziness when I place my glasses for the first time each morning. It's like I am adjusting to my perscription again. No BM yesterday or today. Just a lot of urination and it's a light greenish/yellowish color. erplexed


----------



## yodie

CurlyMoo said:


> I will keep you posted. I also experience some slight dizziness when I place my glasses for the first time each morning. It's like I am adjusting to my perscription again. *No BM yesterday or today.* Just a lot of urination and it's a light greenish/yellowish color. erplexed


 
I know you already know, but please take something to get the toxins out.  I'm still taking my aloe, which is probably why I've gone four times today. 

No poo is no good! (smile)


----------



## luckiestdestiny

IndianAngel22 said:


> I'm sorry but I don't want to vote on the poll until it's fixed and changed to powder. Tablets and pills can still be confusing for those who are coming and we're gonna get results that aren't true to form. Trying emailing the moderator person and have her fix it. Then I will vote


 

Removed already fixed.


----------



## CurlyMoo

yodie said:


> I know you already know, but please take something to get the toxins out. I'm still taking my aloe, which is probably why I've gone four times today.
> 
> No poo is no good! (smile)


 
I know, I'm working on it. Drinking a tall glass of water, nettle tea, earlier I had my last bag of smooth move tea. I feel some slight pressure in my left side along with a warmth sensation. About to do some yoga now. I will be taking another dose, if I do not go tonight I will drop back to 6 grams. What type of aloe are you taking? I had some Aloe juice that I was taking.


----------



## soonergirl

Hey ladies came home today and my dh had put my source naturals powder in the fridge!!!!! It has been in there a for I dont know how long today!!! I left it on the counter this a.m and for some reason he put it in the fridge!!! Ok will the powder be ok???!!! I am so upset, even though he was just trying to help..


----------



## luckiestdestiny

truequeen06 said:


> I haven't updated my progress for a while, but my nails are growing like crazy and I have achieved green poo! lol I'm at 3g right now. I think I'll up it to 4g tomorrow.


 

Thanks for the update, I was wondering where you ran off to!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

soonergirl said:


> Hey ladies came home today and my dh had put my source naturals powder in the fridge!!!!! It has been in there a for I dont know how long today!!! I left it on the counter this a.m and for some reason he put it in the fridge!!! Ok will the powder be ok???!!! I am so upset, even though he was just trying to help..


 
You are fine.  It's a food so it's okay that it went in the fridge.  Don't be upset.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

CurlyMoo said:


> Ask one of the moderators to change it for you.


 Thanks, I hope everyone will be patient with this.  I just got IndianAngel's post above and I emailed four moderators and even put in a request support ticket so it could be done that way.

Here's to hoping they'll do it.

I was a little frustrated because I put so much time and effort into finding out the info and then I let a little mistake like that happen!


----------



## CurlyMoo

Ok I voted, thanks for the poll Luckiest! I think this will really help the new comers. I may also drop back to 6 grams. I was much more regular but I wanted more iron. However, iron is famous for backing things up.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

IndianAngel22 said:


> I'm sorry but I don't want to vote on the poll until it's fixed and changed to powder. Tablets and pills can still be confusing for those who are coming and we're gonna get results that aren't true to form. Trying emailing the moderator person and have her fix it. Then I will vote


 

Oh my GOSH!  They changed it that fast. It took like 15 minutes. check it out, the poll is fixed!!!!!


----------



## Candycane044

I finally voted!  Sorry for the delay...I'm taking Now Powder form... Hope this helps for people!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

CurlyMoo said:


> I will keep you posted. I also experience some slight dizziness when I place my glasses for the first time each morning. It's like I am adjusting to my perscription again. No BM yesterday or today. Just a lot of urination and it's a light greenish/yellowish color. erplexed


 Pee wise I had the light greenish yellow but now it's a clear color like normal. I've been drinking lots of water too, but either way I think it clears up.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Glad it's fixed so everyone can vote.  Hope it helps everyone to decide what's right for them.


----------



## yodie

I'm taking Nature's Way Aloe.  It works well for me.
It might help to keep something in the house.  I'm sure the aloe juice works well.  I've never tried it. 




CurlyMoo said:


> I know, I'm working on it. Drinking a tall glass of water, nettle tea, earlier I had my last bag of smooth move tea. I feel some slight pressure in my left side along with a warmth sensation. About to do some yoga now. I will be taking another dose, if I do not go tonight I will drop back to 6 grams. What type of aloe are you taking? I had some Aloe juice that I was taking.


----------



## Kimbosheart

LuckyD thanks for all your work and all the effort that went into creating a poll. Don't worry about one little mistake, I wouldn't have been able to figure out how to do the thing in the first place, let alone go through the whole thread and jot down the brands.

Update: Im doing great at 10-12g per day. I do have to get all my chlorella in my system before 5pm if I want to sleep at night. And my appetite hasn't really changed. I never eat that much so it's easy for me to forget to eat and when I do eat it is usually salty or sweet. I'm still eating the sweets and the salt but a lot less of them so I guess thats a good change. I don't know if i've lost weight because I don't have a scale but I look like I have and my clothes are looser. 

As far as hair growth, I have plenty and I could make my 2" goal my the end of the month, I'm not length checking until March 1, they say a watch pot never boils.


----------



## CurlyMoo

luckiestdestiny said:


> Thanks, I hope everyone will be patient with this. I just got IndianAngel's post above and I emailed four moderators and even put in a request support ticket so it could be done that way.
> 
> Here's to hoping they'll do it.
> 
> I was a little frustrated because I put so much time and effort into finding out the info and then I let a little mistake like that happen!


 
Don't worry you have done such a great job of introducing us all to a healthier lifestyle of Chlorella and nettle rinses. A minor thing like a typo will not make us throw you to the gallows. These things happen, why do you think they put erasers on pencils?  I knew you would change it so I waited to vote.


----------



## yodie

I'll second that Thank You, LD.  I'm pretty sure I couldn't have created that poll or maybe I should say I wouldn't have wanted to. We appreciate all that you've done in sharing this wonderful product with us and your efforts in creating a poll to track which type of CHL we use.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Kimbosheart said:


> LuckyD thanks for all your work and all the effort that went into creating a poll. Don't worry about one little mistake, I wouldn't have been able to figure out how to do the thing in the first place, let alone go through the whole thread and jot down the brands.
> 
> Update: Im doing great at 10-12g per day. I do have to get all my chlorella in my system before 5pm if I want to sleep at night. And my appetite hasn't really changed. I never eat that much so it's easy for me to forget to eat and when I do eat it is usually salty or sweet. I'm still eating the sweets and the salt but a lot less of them so I guess thats a good change. I don't know if i've lost weight because I don't have a scale but I look like I have and my clothes are looser.
> 
> As far as hair growth, I have plenty and I could make my 2" goal my the end of the month, I'm not length checking until March 1, they say a watch pot never boils.


 

Hey thanks for that Kimbosheart I appreciate it!

As for appetite, I have the same thing where I have to remind myself to eat, but I never used to be like that! I still eat less at every meal but make sure I don't skip any.

As for hair growth I definitely believe I can make that goal too!  I try not to length check myself which is why I always just rebraid it up and move on.  I used to be so into that, but I know that if you just let it grow it grows.  I did the pic so that others could see about chlorella, but I would never do length checks that soon normally.  So I will probably be doing one in March or April myself and then again in Julyish.


----------



## CurlyMoo

luckiestdestiny said:


> Pee wise I had the light greenish yellow but now it's a clear color like normal. I've been drinking lots of water too, but either way I think it clears up.


 
Thanks I thought something was off because no one else reported on it.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

CurlyMoo said:


> Don't worry you have done such a great job of introducing us all to a healthier lifestyle of Chlorella and nettle rinses. A minor thing like a typo will not make us throw you to the gallows. These things happen, why do you think they put erasers on pencils?  I knew you would change it so I waited to vote.


 :blowkiss:Thanks feeling the love.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> I'll second that Thank You, LD. I'm pretty sure I couldn't have created that poll or maybe I should say I wouldn't have wanted to. We appreciate all that you've done in sharing this wonderful product with us and your efforts in creating a poll to track which type of CHL we use.


 

I was happy to do it!  I'm over the frustration now. I just wanted to make sure everyone could see the correct info. Yeah I didn't know how to even make one in the first place, so it was a learning curve for me.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Update:

I have a sensitive scalp that's throbbing on and off, but it feels so good when I message it. Does this mean that I will have hair to my feet in four months? 

My nails are also stronger and thicker.


----------



## Kimbosheart

CurlyMoo said:


> Update:
> 
> I have a sensitive scalp that's throbbing on and off, but it feels so good when I message it. Does this mean that I will have hair to my feet in four months?
> 
> My nails are also stronger and thicker.



 I hope you do have hair to your feet in 4 months, then you could make some extra money by selling anything past your tailbone for wigs


----------



## yodie

Before I sign off for the night...

I'm at a full 10 g's and plan to hold strong here for 4 months. 
Tried the apple sauce method today and it really isn't bad at all.
Rinsed with nettle tea - sooo soft! I'll have to try drinking it again today.

4 bm's today. Yay!! 
Yuck to think that I was carrying all that with me today. Pooing is a great thing.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Kimbosheart said:


> I hope you do have hair to your feet in 4 months, then you could make some extra money by selling anything past your tailbone for wigs


 
You know what you might be on to something. My hair goal is classic length, if I reach past that I will cut it back to classic and donate the rest.


----------



## yodie

I know you ladies are sick of hearing about my bm's for the day, but I have to share.

5 bm's for the day! That's great.  Constipation is one of my biggest problems.  I took aloe last night, but aloe usually gives me one (sometimes none) bm's per day.  I'm really doing the happy dance over here.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> I know you ladies are sick of hearing about my bm's for the day, but I have to share.
> 
> 5 bm's for the day! That's great. Constipation is one of my biggest problems. I took aloe last night, but aloe usually gives me one (sometimes none) bm's per day. I'm really doing the happy dance over here.


 
Wow Yodie. Normally I'd be concerned but you've been backed up so to speak for a while so that's great for you. Do your dance!]

You're also up to 10 and you're body is adjusting. It'll probably go down to two and then one without the help of aloe once everything gets "out". Wish I had a better way of explaining but oh well we're talking bms here!


I decided to stay at 12  I'll be there for at least 6 months as I want to balance my system out.  When I feel like I'm getting some relief, I'll cut back to 6-8, most likely 6.


----------



## trey21

Hello ladies.  I just took my first dose of Chlorella tonight.  I brought them 2 weeks ago and have been putting it off and doing research on it.  I am excited and look forward to sharing the changes and benefits I experience.  The brand I am taking is Tung Hai in the pill form.  I think I will buy some powder also and see which I like best.


----------



## Tybi

I emailed vitamin shoppe yesterday asking them for a complete list of ingredients on their brand and if their chlorella was from China or Japan and if it was cracked cell wall. Ill post results as soon as they respond

As for me, I noticed a big pimple on my back yesterday, I have never had pimples on my back before so I know it is the chlorella pushing things out. I am at 6g only, I need to step it up. Oh and I started my period 3 days early which is uncommon for me too. Otherwise so far so good with this brand


----------



## IndianAngel22

took 6g in Applejuice today. Still good lol!  I like it pretty much however I take it so far. I've done 
AppleJuice
Applesauce
Vanilla Yogurt
.....I just like it  I'm gonna hold steady at 6 g


----------



## yodie

luckiestdestiny said:


> Wow Yodie. Normally I'd be concerned but you've been backed up so to speak for a while so that's great for you. Do your dance!]
> 
> You're also up to 10 and you're body is adjusting. It'll probably go down to two and then one without the help of aloe once everything gets "out". Wish I had a better way of explaining but oh well we're talking bms here!
> 
> 
> I decided to stay at 12 I'll be there for at least 6 months as I want to balance my system out. When I feel like I'm getting some relief, I'll cut back to 6-8, most likely 6.


 
I'm going to skip the aloe tonight and see how I do tomorrow.  I can't even begin to tell you how I appreciate how you shared this info.  I feel like CHL makes up for so much that I've missed, wanted and needed. 

Also wanted to add that my cramping was alot easier this month.  I didn't have to live off Aleve as I normally do.  

Sounds like 6 g's will be a good dosage to maintain at.  Good plan. 
Seems like it just gets better with time.


----------



## SouthernStunner

I tried a spoonful by taking it to the head and water as a chaser.  Still a no go.  I will try it in applesause tonight.  Wish me luck, I so want to take this because I have read all the benefits.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

trey21 said:


> Hello ladies. I just took my first dose of Chlorella tonight. I brought them 2 weeks ago and have been putting it off and doing research on it. I am excited and look forward to sharing the changes and benefits I experience. The brand I am taking is Tung Hai in the pill form. I think I will buy some powder also and see which I like best.


 

Welcome trey21!


----------



## msdevo

Yoy betta get some Naked juice.  Since I have been taking that , nothing else seems to taste the same.


SouthernStunner said:


> I tried a spoonful by taking it to the head and water as a chaser.  Still a no go.  I will try it in applesause tonight.  Wish me luck, I so want to take this because I have read all the benefits.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

SouthernStunner said:


> I tried a spoonful by taking it to the head and water as a chaser. Still a no go. I will try it in applesause tonight. Wish me luck, I so want to take this because I have read all the benefits.


 Have you tried naked yet from wholefoods? I think they carry it elsewher too. It tastes sooo good with that combination.  Also the applesauce works too.


----------



## GeorginaSparks

I went to vitamin shoppe but they didnt have Source naturals so i got the earth rise. I will start with taking 3g(6 tablets a day) then after thats finished, i will order the powder from their website. Can someone remind  me again why everyone is taking the nasty powder instead of just doing the pills?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

sunbasque said:


> I went to vitamin shoppe but they didnt have Source naturals so i got the earth rise. I will start with taking 3g(6 tablets a day) then after thats finished, i will order the powder from their website. Can someone remind me again why everyone is taking the nasty powder instead of just doing the pills?


 
powder is cheaper in the long run and more potent (suposedly).


----------



## TdotGirl

I voted. I think I have 2 servings left for my bottle then I have to purchase some more. This lasted nearly 4 weeks. I'm still at 6g and will up it once I purchase more.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

TdotGirl said:


> I voted. I think I have 2 servings left for my bottle then I have to purchase some more. This lasted nearly 4 weeks. I'm still at 6g and will up it once I purchase more.


 
Really?  Are you doing heaping spoon fuls?  You may be taking more than 6 g. If you have the source natural powder you should have 151 servings at 3 grams. Or did you have another?  I'm at 12 grams, been taking powder for 2 1/2 weeks and still have over half the bottle left (granted I wasn't always at 12 but have been at atleast 6 by time I started the powder).


----------



## TdotGirl

luckiestdestiny said:


> Really? Are you doing heaping spoon fuls? You may be taking more than 6 g. If you have the source natural powder you should have 151 servings at 3 grams. Or did you have another? I'm at 12 grams, been taking powder for 2 1/2 weeks and still have over half the bottle left (granted I wasn't always at 12 but have been at atleast 6 by time I started the powder).


 
I have the now brand. They say on the bottle that 1 heaping teaspoon is 3g per serving. When I bought the bottle, it looked like it wouldn't last for more than a month. I'm going to buy this brand once more and switch to another once I'm done or find where they sell the bigger bottle of the now brand.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

SouthernStunner said:


> I tried a spoonful by taking it to the head and water as a chaser. Still a no go. I will try it in applesause tonight. Wish me luck, I so want to take this because I have read all the benefits.


 Ok I get it. You have a different brand that's in a smaller bottle w/ different directions. No problem. I was worried you were taking like 18 grams a day.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

My head is itching. Hope that's a good thing.  I just washed it a couple days ago so it's not time, and my head doesn't have a reason to itch. Could that be even more growth (gasp! Laugh!)


----------



## Kimbosheart

LuckyD when did you post pics? I must have missed that post


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Kimbosheart said:


> LuckyD when did you post pics? I must have missed that post


 
Just don't laugh at my frizzy cornrow braids. You can click the pic to see in more detail. That was the second week. I did have some growth from the nettle tea prior, but the chlorella did bump it up. Every week I had a growth spurt. You can read the whole explanation and see my horribly frizzy cornrows that were ready to be redone!  I was lazy. I'd just gotten off of Christmas break and school didn't start until the week of the 21st.  Lazy me. I really had to take them apart carefully with lots of conditioner. Ha!  Both pics I tried to pull up my braids all the way to see the new growth. I got a better grip on the second one, but I still didn't have it pulled all the way. It's hard to take pics w/ a camera phone.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=329287&page=100

Just scroll down the page to see. I'm somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Muse

AtlantaJJ said:


> Woo wee!! :wow: powdered spirulina smells so fishy!!  How are we supposed to store spirulina? I always want to put everything in the fridge but I understand that's a  for Chlorella.



Yeah Spirulina is stronger than chlorella in taste and smell. Smells and taste a bit like pond scum to me but still tolerable (I guess). I was so glad to find that my powdered chlorella was a LOT milder in comparison.

I store my spirulina like my chlorella, in a cool dry place, out of the sun. I just keep it in one of the cabinets in the kitchen.


----------



## Muse

I am going regularly everyday with no problems. I'm taking 9g SN powder chlorella and 9g powder Earthrise spirulina. I will stay at this for a while. While I have not lost my appetite I have noticed a decrease in wanting to snack especially on really sweet things. I've noticed that sweet things I use to love just taste disgustingly sweeter now. Fruits on the other hand!

No increase in nail growth yet, normal rate and I haven't straightened my natural hair in months so I don't know about the hair growth. I will definately give the hair thing at least four months before I attempt to straighten and see results. 

I just did a blood test this morning to check my vit D, iron, and magnesium levels. I have not taken supplements for any of these things for months even though I am deficient ( I just got really frustrated and tired of popping pills). It will be interesting to see if the chlorella/spirulina has had any effect on these levels because I'm pretty sure that's where it's all going right now instead of hair and nails.


----------



## Muse

Thanks for posting that Google books link to chlorella and anemia, LD! I am going to order it!


----------



## Kimbosheart

luckiestdestiny said:


> Just don't laugh at my frizzy cornrow braids. You can click the pic to see in more detail. That was the second week. I did have some growth from the nettle tea prior, but the chlorella did bump it up. Every week I had a growth spurt. You can read the whole explanation and see my horribly frizzy cornrows that were ready to be redone!  I was lazy. I'd just gotten off of Christmas break and school didn't start until the week of the 21st.  Lazy me. I really had to take them apart carefully with lots of conditioner. Ha!  Both pics I tried to pull up my braids all the way to see the new growth. I got a better grip on the second one, but I still didn't have it pulled all the way. It's hard to take pics w/ a camera phone.
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=329287&page=100
> 
> Just scroll down the page to see. I'm somewhere in the middle.



Ah!! now i remember. Its all this studying. my brain is fried. i hope to post impressive pics at the end of next month.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Kimbosheart said:


> Ah!! now i remember. Its all this studying. my brain is fried. i hope to post impressive pics at the end of next month.


 
I hope to post decent growth too, but it won't be in a month. I don't like to look too closely at my hair or I just go mad. I just wash dc (nettle rinse) and rebraid lately.  I'll just post before and afters sometime when I do my next length check.  I only did one early because I just thought the ladies might be interested in seeing how loose my braids got with nettle and my chlorella in 6 weeks (2 wks of chlorella, 6 weeks of nettle). I should've had about 1 1/8 to 1 and 1/4 inch with the nettle (as I run between 3/4 to a little over an inch a month normally), and I was inching in at almost 2 there (less than 2 and more than 1 3/4 by my ruler). That was without it being stretched out all the way. So I was pretty excited if I must say so myself. 

We'll see what the future holds. I still will drink my nettle tea, do nettle rinses, eat right, and take my chlorella.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Muse said:


> I am going regularly everyday with no problems. I'm taking 9g SN powder chlorella and 9g powder Earthrise spirulina. I will stay at this for a while. While I have not lost my appetite I have noticed a decrease in wanting to snack especially on really sweet things. I've noticed that sweet things I use to love just taste disgustingly sweeter now. Fruits on the other hand!
> 
> No increase in nail growth yet, normal rate and I haven't straightened my natural hair in months so I don't know about the hair growth. I will definately give the hair thing at least four months before I attempt to straighten and see results.
> 
> I just did a blood test this morning to check my vit D, iron, and magnesium levels. I have not taken supplements for any of these things for months even though I am deficient ( I just got really frustrated and tired of popping pills). It will be interesting to see if the chlorella/spirulina has had any effect on these levels because I'm pretty sure that's where it's all going right now instead of hair and nails.


 

Great. It would usually take up to 4 months to see strong changes (blood work) from what I've read but I'm curious to see what happens now. Please keep us posted!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Muse said:


> Thanks for posting that Google books link to chlorella and anemia, LD! I am going to order it!


----------



## Essensual

CurliDiva said:


> I read about this on an alternative med site for the treatment of boils and it works! I only take *Tumeric *when I feel one forming and it clears right up.


 
I'd never heard of Tumeric for boils. I'll need to look into that. I find that taking L-Lysine daily has helped me with that particular issue. Thanks for the info.

How exactly do you take the Tumeric. PM is fine so as not to hijack the thread...


----------



## SouthernStunner

Ok I give up on the powder. I just ordered the source naturals pills and I should have them by next week.  Vitacoast is so fast.  I will start taking them officially on March 1 that way I can clearly document the growth.

For anyone that wants my powder I am selling both containers for 15.oo which will include shipping. pm me


----------



## GinnyP

CurlyMoo said:


> You know I may add it to my siggy. In the beginning I wanted the same thing but that was early before this thread blew up.


i know this is hugh but so great I love learning new things about the body and results.


----------



## mariofmagdal

SouthernStunner said:


> Ok I give up on the powder. I just ordered the source naturals pills and I should have them by next week.  Vitacoast is so fast.  I will start taking them officially on March 1 that way I can clearly document the growth.
> 
> For anyone that wants my powder I am selling both containers for 15.oo which will include shipping. pm me



Pm'd you I would love to share with my family.


----------



## Ladybelle

Okay, I'm jumping on the chlorella bandwagon. I'm going to go to the health food store today and get a couple of other things anyway, so why not get some Chlorella?   

I'll come back and post my results as soon as I have some. 

*Can anyone tell me which type of Naked Juice you use to mix it with?*  THANKS!


----------



## kitamay

Checking in: No BM yesterday. I am hoping it is because I didn't get a chance to eat dinner on time due to Parent/Teacher conferences last night. I didn't get home till 7:30 :-(


----------



## belle_reveuse28

luckiestdestiny said:


> I hope to post decent growth too, but it won't be in a month. I don't like to look too closely at my hair or I just go mad. I just wash dc (nettle rinse) and rebraid lately. I'll just post before and afters sometime when I do my next length check. I only did one early because I just thought the ladies might be interested in seeing how loose my braids got with nettle and my chlorella in 6 weeks (2 wks of chlorella, 6 weeks of nettle). I should've had about 1 1/8 to 1 and 1/4 inch with the nettle (as I run between 3/4 to a little over an inch a month normally), and I was inching in at almost 2 there (less than 2 and more than 1 3/4 by my ruler). That was without it being stretched out all the way. So I was pretty excited if I must say so myself.
> 
> We'll see what the future holds. I still will drink my nettle tea, do nettle rinses, eat right, and take my chlorella.


 

LD, maybe you've already been asked this, but how much was your hair growing before you started using the nettle?  And how often do you do the rinse with it now?  I plan on drinking it everyday as you have suggested, but I dont think I caught how often you do a rinse with it.  Thanks!


----------



## Pooks

Jaxhair said:


> You wouldn't believe it!
> 
> I was in town running some errands yesterday and well, as usual, when I'm in town and not working, I go into this organic store, Planet Organic for a treat. Was actually looking for a hair conditioner as *I can't find AO anywhere - even online, sigh*. Anyway, they had chlorella tabs reduced and shine a light, my impulsiveness got the better of me - I bought a jar! I'm juice and water fasting at the moment, so I treated myself to a shot of wheatgrass too - soooo good! And these chlorella tabs - I love them! I had 2 tabs - eating them like sweets, thanks to fellow fasters - what a treat, lol. I bought the Life Stream brand.
> 
> quote]
> 
> 
> @ JAXHAIR:
> 
> I used to work near Planet Organic in W2, they used to have some really gorgeous hot food! Anyway, I get my Aubrey Organics here http://www.aubreyorganicsuk.co.uk/
> 
> HTH!


----------



## yodie

Anyone noticing less gray hairs? 

Mega Tek gave me alot more gray hairs around my temple areas.  I don't have as many as I used to have before.


----------



## mariofmagdal

yodie said:


> Anyone noticing less gray hairs?
> 
> Mega Tek gave me alot more gray hairs around my temple areas.  I don't have as many as I used to have before.



Actually, I noticed a few more in those exact areas, I do not use megatek or anything like that. For me this comes along with my added lifes stresses, they fall out when I am done stressin! I am not totally stressed out here, just some extra things on my plate, this too shall pass!


----------



## yodie

mariofmagdal said:


> Actually, I noticed a few more in those exact areas, I do not use megatek or anything like that. For me this comes along with my added lifes stresses, they fall out when I am done stressin! I am not totally stressed out here, just some extra things on my plate, this too shall pass!


 
I'm in agreement with you that your issues of stress pass!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

RAINOFGLORY said:


> Okay, I'm jumping on the chlorella bandwagon. I'm going to go to the health food store today and get a couple of other things anyway, so why not get some Chlorella?
> 
> I'll come back and post my results as soon as I have some.
> 
> *Can anyone tell me which type of Naked Juice you use to mix it with?* THANKS!


 It's literally called Green Machine Naked Juice. Just look for the bottle of juice that's green.  It has apples and pears and other good stuff in it but tastes totally like fruit. When you mix the chlorella in it, there is zero taste as it's made to mask chlorella (it has a little in it on it's own like 400 mg or so)

Forgot to add welcome to the party!


----------



## IndianAngel22

Ok I'm confused again. Is this green machine stuff already juice or another powder? Can you get it at a grocery store? Is it expensive?


----------



## mariofmagdal

Another great green drink is by Bolthouse Farms, it's called Green Goodness, it's a fruit smoothie, it has even more nutrients than Naked Juices. I have had them both, but prefer Bolthouse, it gives you a great energy boost when you need it!

FYI, I am singing the praises of www.luckyvitamin.com they are awesome and super speedy, even with the holiday this week! They are very reasonable and ship with lightening speed! Check them out, they also feature the autoship program. I love it!


----------



## mariofmagdal

IndianAngel22 said:


> Ok I'm confused again. Is this green machine stuff already juice or another powder? Can you get it at a grocery store? Is it expensive?



Yes, it's already a juice. You can find them in your organics food section of your local grocery store. I have even found them at 7-Eleven. They come in several flavors. Check out www.bolthouse.com for more info on their juices and smoothies. You will love them!


----------



## yodie

mariofmagdal said:


> Another great green drink is by Bolthouse Farms, it's called Green Goodness, it's a fruit smoothie, it has even more nutrients than Naked Juices. I have had them both, but prefer Bolthouse, it gives you a great energy boost when you need it!
> 
> FYI, I am singing the praises of www.luckyvitamin.com they are awesome and super speedy, even with the holiday this week! They are very reasonable and ship with lightening speed! Check them out, they also feature the autoship program. I love it!


 
Just discovered luckyvitamin.com.  I'm going to order more tablets from them, unless I favor taking the powder with one of these juices.

Thanks.


----------



## ttlayli

Just checking in. Today is officially week three for me and I'm now taking 3 grams.

BM's are not green yet. Nails are still growing long and strong. I'm still detoxing as well; getting little painful zits on my face.


----------



## mariofmagdal

yodie said:


> Just discovered luckyvitamin.com.  I'm going to order more tablets from them, unless I favor taking the powder with one of these juices.
> 
> Thanks.



www.luckyvitamin.com is a very informative site too, and you can do a live chat with a person who is filled with knowledge! Not only that but the reference material/section is immeasurable! You can research your supplement before you place an order right there on their site, can you tell I'm excited!

No I don't get anything from them, I am just excited and have no problems sharing goodness!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

jancan7 said:


> i know this is hugh but so great I love learning new things about the body and results.


 
I think that's why I'm here everyday. I love to find out about the results.  I love to find out about everything.  Hey we probably have a bigger "study" than most scientists right now. We can tell you about bm's which products are more effective, and what detoxing effects to expect (and what to do about them!).


Also It feels good to know it's working for so many others and that it is the real deal.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

IndianAngel22 said:


> Ok I'm confused again. Is this green machine stuff already juice or another powder? Can you get it at a grocery store? Is it expensive?


 
Not sure what the chlorella tastes like in the other. I know you can't taste it in the Green machine...though I'm tempted to try bolthouse too.

Here's the link to see exactly what it looks like
http://www.nakedjuice.com/#OurJuices/Background/MainMenu/Families/Superfood/bottle2


----------



## luckiestdestiny

belle_reveuse28 said:


> LD, maybe you've already been asked this, but how much was your hair growing before you started using the nettle? And how often do you do the rinse with it now? I plan on drinking it everyday as you have suggested, but I dont think I caught how often you do a rinse with it. Thanks!


 

Sorry. I just caught this question.  before nettle my hair grew .25 to .50 depending on what it wanted to do that month. Nothing compared to what I'm getting now, not even close.  Some months it was almost non existent and believe me I maintained my ends so they weren't snapping. The only thing I'm doing different now is eating right (started that in September), drinking nettle (started that in October), and using it as a rinse.  I like all natural stuff stimulating growth instead of stuff engineered in the lab but to each their own. I also find that it simplifies everything. Instead of me having to comb some magic elixir in every day, or every other day I just drink tea at night, eat right (which is already good for me and helps me to remain healthy), and when I wash my hair do a nettle rinse.

I only rinse with nettle when I wash my hair and I do not wash more than once a wekk (I would walk around w/ a cold all week because my hair would take a day or more to dry and I don't like walking around with wet hair). I wash my hair only once a week, so I use my nettle rinse as my finale. It feels like a treat I'm doing for my hair too as it makes hair so soft (nettle also conditions hair). HTH!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> Anyone noticing less gray hairs?
> 
> Mega Tek gave me alot more gray hairs around my temple areas. I don't have as many as I used to have before.


 

My mom has stated this.


----------



## emo

I have *Kyo-Green Harvest Blend Immune Builder*. It's a powder drink mix, and contains "44 vegetarian super foods". 
I just rechecked the ingredients, and noticed that it also contains Japanese Chlorella. 250 mg per serving.

*How many milligrams are you all taking?*

I've been drinking this, mixed with apple juice, inconsistently (since October 2008). So I can't really say if I noticed any difference with my hair, between this and my regular supplements.  

However, starting today, I will be drinking this everyday.


----------



## CurliDiva

I got my iherb package in the mail, and plan to start when I get home tonight! 

I bought the *Jarrow Formula Yaeyama Chlorella Powder* and the *Now Foods Spirulina Powder*.

I also got some castor oil and coconut oil for sealing my hair.


----------



## yodie

Tried the nettle tea again with agave nectar.  I can drink it better this way.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

emo said:


> I have *Kyo-Green Harvest Blend Immune Builder*. It's a powder drink mix, and contains "44 vegetarian super foods".
> I just rechecked the ingredients, and noticed that it also contains Japanese Chlorella. 250 mg per serving.
> 
> *How many milligrams are you all taking?*
> 
> I've been drinking this, mixed with apple juice, inconsistently (since October 2008). So I can't really say if I noticed any difference with my hair, between this and my regular supplements.
> 
> However, starting today, I will be drinking this everyday.


 
We're taking grams. You need 1000 mg to equal one gram.  It's a good start. Maybe if you can, get some powder and mix it in to make up for it.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

luckiestdestiny said:


> Just don't laugh at my frizzy cornrow braids. You can click the pic to see in more detail. That was the second week. I did have some growth from the nettle tea prior, but the chlorella did bump it up. Every week I had a growth spurt. You can read the whole explanation and see my horribly frizzy cornrows that were ready to be redone! I was lazy. I'd just gotten off of Christmas break and school didn't start until the week of the 21st. Lazy me. I really had to take them apart carefully with lots of conditioner. Ha! Both pics I tried to pull up my braids all the way to see the new growth. I got a better grip on the second one, but I still didn't have it pulled all the way. It's hard to take pics w/ a camera phone.
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=329287&page=100
> 
> Just scroll down the page to see. I'm somewhere in the middle.


 

Forgot to add about the 6 wks I was having a slow month. I had before starting the chlorella 2 wks earlier, about .75 new growth (that's with taking the nettle tea and rinse) on fast months w/ nettle it's a little over an inch. So in two weeks, a LOT of extra growth came in like over an extra inch on top of the .75.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

luckiestdestiny said:


> Sorry. I just caught this question.  before nettle my hair grew .25 to .50 depending on what it wanted to do that month. Nothing compared to what I'm getting now, not even close.  Some months it was almost non existent and believe me I maintained my ends so they weren't snapping. The only thing I'm doing different now is eating right (started that in September), drinking nettle (started that in October), and using it as a rinse.  I like all natural stuff stimulating growth instead of stuff engineered in the lab but to each their own. I also find that it simplifies everything. Instead of me having to comb some magic elixir in every day, or every other day I just drink tea at night, eat right (which is already good for me and helps me to remain healthy), and when I wash my hair do a nettle rinse.
> 
> I only rinse with nettle when I wash my hair and I do not wash more than once a wekk (I would walk around w/ a cold all week because my hair would take a day or more to dry and I don't like walking around with wet hair). I wash my hair only once a week, so I use my nettle rinse as my finale. It feels like a treat I'm doing for my hair too as it makes hair so soft (nettle also conditions hair). HTH!



I apologize if you have posted this already but what brand of nettle tea do you drink??  Where do you purchase it...Thank you!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

AtlantaJJ said:


> I apologize if you have posted this already but what brand of nettle tea do you drink?? Where do you purchase it...Thank you!


 I purchase the NOW brand of organic nettle tea leaf.  I was getting it from iherb, but this time I got it from amazon.com because it was $2.50 or so there instead of over $3.50.  I just stocked up on 3. There's 30 tea bags per box.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Okay so my head is really activated so to speak. I felt sensations before a couple weeks ago, but now I feel them and itching.  

I have a theory as my hair usually grows in weekly spurts since taking nettle. At the beginning of the week nothing but by the end .25 inch (after nettle but after chlorella this is a lot more). So I think I'm headed for another big spurt.

One thing I like about the nettle is that the growth hasn't stopped, every month it has been consistently at least 3 quarters to over an inch without fail. I'm thinking the same thing is going to happen with the chlorella as it's such a super food but even more growth.  I know babydollhair got 1 1/2 inches consistently from what she says.  We'll see. I'll keep monitoring.  I believe I'm in for more as I'm also using the nettle. Four weeks is coming up (though I won't be measuring again for a while) it'll be good to have an idea of the growth just through stretching a piece of my hair down when washing.


----------



## kitamay

LD, does your nettle tea say how much nettle is in it? I forgot that I have some nettle capsules that I was using over the summer to infuse in oil. They are 435mg each. I was hoping this could hold me over until I can get my nettle tea. Not that I wanna take any more pills!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

kitamay said:


> LD, does your nettle tea say how much nettle is in it? I forgot that I have some nettle capsules that I was using over the summer to infuse in oil. They are 435mg each. I was hoping this could hold me over until I can get my nettle tea. Not that I wanna take any more pills!


 
Sorry Kitamay,

It doesn't say. It's because it's tea bags I guess. It just syas Ingredient: Organic Nettle leaf.  Contains no caffeine, artificial colors, flavors, preservatives or sugars.  It just says the serving size is 1 tea bag but wait, I'm typing while I look at it it says 1 tea bag (2g) by it!  Now here's the thing I don't know how much of that seeps into the water (when I make tea) but that's what it says.  Also I can't vouch for pills as they are usually processed and this is organic, unless you have organic nettle capsules. HTH


----------



## seashell

Well, I ordered Jarrow Yaeyama Chlorella yesterday from vitacost, and it arrived today!
I went ahead and took my first dose.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

seashell said:


> Well, I ordered Jarrow Yaeyama Chlorella yesterday from vitacost, and it arrived today!
> I went ahead and took my first dose.


 Welcom to the chlorella party!

I think I'm going to say this more often because the benefits make you wanna do a happy dance.


How much did you take for a first dose?


----------



## seashell

luckiestdestiny said:


> Welcom to the chlorella party!
> 
> I think I'm going to say this more often because the benefits make you wanna do a happy dance.
> 
> 
> How much did you take for a first dose?


I took 1/2 teaspoon.


----------



## seashell

I mixed it in grapefruit juice, and I didn't taste anything but the juice.
Vitacost has super fast shipping. Well, at least to Los Angeles.


----------



## msdevo

Well I do not know exactly what happen over the past day or so but tonight when I took my chlorella, by the 1st sip whateva was in my stomach from earlier in the day came right back up.  I have no clue what happen.  But I am gonna take a lil 2 day hiatus and see what happens over the weekend.


----------



## trey21

Ladies, what dosage are you starting out with ?  I started taking it last night and the bottle recommends 3 pills a day totaling 9 grams.  Is this too much to begin with?  I took 3 today and so far all is well, no adverse effects.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

trey21 said:


> Ladies, what dosage are you starting out with ? I started taking it last night and the bottle recommends 3 pills a day totaling 9 grams. Is this too much to begin with? I took 3 today and so far all is well, no adverse effects.


 
wow.  You may want to scale it back to one pill at 3 grams until your body gets acclimated and then go up from there.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

yodie said:


> Anyone noticing less gray hairs?
> 
> Mega Tek gave me alot more gray hairs around my temple areas.  I don't have as many as I used to have before.


I got the MegaTek grays too, that's why I started using henna!!  It's too early to tell for me. I'm not really looking for big hair changes until June. I'm going to straighten and do some before pics at the end of this month to mark my progress...

The grays will be something interesting to watch for


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Hey so the chlorella party has some new members! 

 Welcome to all of you and also to the lurkers. I've done my fair share of lurking before trying something out but I'm urging you guys to come out of hiding. It's been almost a month and we're doing great.  In addition I must say that I don't jump on bandwagons anymore. It has to be something that I KNOW will work to improve my health before I even take a step. This chlorella is the real deal and can help to balance your body in so many ways it's worth taking just for that.  Infact, it can replace that huge shelf you have of vitamins, or give you some when you were wishing you'd be healthier (but just haven't made the leap).  Hope to see you on the board.


Here's to our health, happiness, and wonderful nails; skin; and hair


----------



## Whimsy

i am now a walking fart.  will this end?


----------



## Platinum

luckiestdestiny said:


> Hey so the chlorella party has some new members!
> 
> Welcome to all of you and also to the lurkers. I've done my fair share of lurking before trying something out but I'm urging you guys to come out of hiding. It's been almost a month and we're doing great. In addition I must say that I don't jump on bandwagons anymore. It has to be something that I KNOW will work to improve my health before I even take a step. This chlorella is the real deal and can help to balance your body in so many ways it's worth taking just for that. Infact, it can replace that huge shelf you have of vitamins, or give you some when you were wishing you'd be healthier (but just haven't made the leap). Hope to see you on the board.
> 
> 
> Here's to our health, happiness, and wonderful nails; skin; and hair


 
I have some Chlorella pills but I can't find them. I'm going to the Vitamin Shoppe when I get home this weekend. I haven't been able to find a VS since I've been on the road this week. I went to GNC yesterday and the only one they had was like $39.99 for 300 pills. Unfortunately, you have to take 15 a day.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Platinum said:


> I have some Chlorella pills but I can't find them. I'm going to the Vitamin Shoppe when I get home this weekend. I haven't been able to find a VS since I've been on the road this week. I went to GNC yesterday and the only one they had was like $39.99 for 300 pills. Unfortunately, you have to take 15 a day.


 
Order source naturals chlorella powder online at amazon or elsewhere. It's $28 dollars (or around that) and it lasts for five and 1/2 months if taking 3 gms a day,  2 1/4 months if taken at 6 gms


----------



## Platinum

luckiestdestiny said:


> Order source naturals chlorella powder online at amazon or elsewhere. It's $28 dollars (or around that) and it lasts for five and 1/2 months if taking 3 gms a day, 2 1/4 months if taken at 6 gms


 
Thanks. I'll check it out!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Whimsy said:


> i am now a walking fart. will this end?


 

It'll end. 

At least the chlorophyll in chlorella will make your farts less stinky eventually.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Speaking of the deodorizer effect...

is anyone else enjoying that?

I mean I woke up all sweaty (I had a mini heater on me and forgot to turn it off, in addition to the regular heater).  Well I took a shower but I was suprised because I smelled like well....nothing. 

And when I BM now it smells NOTHING like it used to lol!  Too much info?  Not that I want to smell my BMs but you know how it is in the bathroom.  Well after a month of chlorella there's almost no smell.

None of this I'm complaining about,

just wondering if anyone else has noticed.


----------



## Sweet Charm

luckiestdestiny said:


> Speaking of the deodorizer effect...
> 
> is anyone else enjoying that?
> 
> I mean I woke up all sweaty (I had a mini heater on me and forgot to turn it off, in addition to the regular heater).  Well I took a shower but I was suprised because I smelled like well....nothing.
> 
> And when I BM now it smells NOTHING like it used to lol!  Too much info?  Not that I want to smell my BMs but you know how it is in the bathroom.  Well after a month of chlorella there's almost no smell.
> 
> None of this I'm complaining about,
> 
> just wondering if anyone else has noticed.




lol yes im like i dont stink anymore! jk but yea I have noticed that 

but i was wondering what do you guys mix the chlorella with because the apple sauce isnt working for me and I really dont like the taste of it in my juice. maybe a different juice?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

dollie said:


> lol yes im like i dont stink anymore! jk but yea I have noticed that
> 
> but i was wondering what do you guys mix the chlorella with because the apple sauce isnt working for me and I really dont like the taste of it in my juice. maybe a different juice?


 
Did you try the naked juice? Because it has chlorella already in it so it's designed to mask the flavor of that food. It is really good. I have my apple sauce, but I also have the juice. 

http://www.nakedjuice.com/#OurJuices/Background/MainMenu/Families/Superfood/bottle2


I just pour a little and add chlorella to cut down on the cost. 

Eventually you'll get to the point where you can even down the apple sauce or just drink it with water as you're so used to it, it will be no big deal. But this could help until then.


----------



## Kurlee

did anyone find out the cgf in the NOW brand chlorella tablets?


----------



## Kurlee

Whimsy said:


> i am now a walking fart.  will this end?


you are not alonnnnnnnnnnnnne! I am heeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrre with youuuuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

luckiestdestiny said:


> Hey so the chlorella party has some new members!
> 
> Welcome to all of you and also to the lurkers. I've done my fair share of lurking before trying something out but *I'm urging you guys to come out of hiding. *It's been almost a month and we're doing great.  In addition I must say that I don't jump on bandwagons anymore. It has to be something that I KNOW will work to improve my health before I even take a step. This chlorella is the real deal and can help to balance your body in so many ways it's worth taking just for that.  Infact, it can replace that huge shelf you have of vitamins, or give you some when you were wishing you'd be healthier (but just haven't made the leap).  Hope to see you on the board.
> 
> 
> Here's to our health, happiness, and wonderful nails; skin; and hair


OK fine then! Yeah, I'm taking chlorella too, 4g/day powder form. Weird though, I had no detox symptoms, then stopped over the weekend and have had a head cold ever since! Started back today, though.


----------



## yellow08

I started taking it 2 weeks ago, so far so good!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> OK fine then! Yeah, I'm taking chlorella too, 4g/day powder form. Weird though, I had no detox symptoms, then stopped over the weekend and have had a head cold ever since! Started back today, though.


 

I didn't have much detox symptoms myself. Everyone is different.  Welcome to the party!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yellow08 said:


> I started taking it 2 weeks ago, so far so good!


 Welcome yellow08 ,

How much are you taking and have you voted above?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Kurlee said:


> did anyone find out the cgf in the NOW brand chlorella tablets?


 
Sadly they never told me. 

However, I emailed another company to ask the same question (out of curiosity) and they said that every chlorella pill has cgf, just in different amounts. 

Wish I knew how much your has but that's all I got.


----------



## yodie

No Bm's today after having a total of six yesterday.  I didn't take any aloe last night.  Maybe that's why there's no movement, or the fact that I'm BM'd out.  Probably not.

My hair feels super soft.  Not sure if that's from the Nettle Rinse, CHL or all the product I left in my hair.  Either way, I like it.

One more noticeable change: I brought a pack of my beloved Ginger Snap cookies from WholeFoods today.  They tasted terrible! I gave up and gave the bag away to a friend.  CHL is definitely changing my tastebuds.


----------



## Prose Princess

I find that I CANNOT eat fast food anymore while taking this stuff.  I get SO sick.  I had Steak n Shake yesterday and I am still paying for it .  I don't know if it's because I detox all over again every time I eat junk or what, but it just makes me wanna go around eating celery sticks and pineapple slices all day


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Okay so lately as I've posted before, I've been drinking this with the naked juice. I didn't add that I add a little water because it gets thick. That's only because I'm cheap and am stretching my naked juice. I then add alittle more juice to  and stir.  I would totally have a full cup w/ chlorella if I could afford it, but I want to stretch this stuff as far as it will go!


----------



## Prose Princess

yodie said:


> No Bm's today after having a total of six yesterday.  I didn't take any aloe last night.  Maybe that's why there's no movement, or the fact that I'm BM'd out.  Probably not.
> 
> My hair feels super soft.  Not sure if that's from the Nettle Rinse, CHL or all the product I left in my hair.  Either way, I like it.
> 
> *One more noticeable change: I brought a pack of my beloved Ginger Snap cookies from WholeFoods today.  They tasted terrible! I gave up and gave the bag away to a friend.  CHL is definitely changing my tastebuds.*



I have to agree with this


----------



## yellow08

luckiestdestiny said:


> Welcome yellow08 ,
> 
> How much are you taking and have you voted above?


 
I have the Whole Foods brand it requires 6 pills/day (not sure how much in grams)...I worked myself up to the 6 pills though, I didn't want to experience the other issues some people are "talking" about!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> No Bm's today after having a total of six yesterday. I didn't take any aloe last night. Maybe that's why there's no movement, or the fact that I'm BM'd out. Probably not.
> 
> My hair feels super soft. Not sure if that's from the Nettle Rinse, CHL or all the product I left in my hair. Either way, I like it.
> 
> One more noticeable change: I brought a pack of my beloved Ginger Snap cookies from WholeFoods today. They tasted terrible! I gave up and gave the bag away to a friend. CHL is definitely changing my tastebuds.


 Hair: could be both. I know nettle makes it soft, but I'm noticing even more softness from chlorella too.

BM: GIRL you are BM'd out!  You have cleaned those pipes!

Food: I got some fries, only ate a few...didn't taste good. Tasted too oil. And I purchased them from that stand in whole foods. I don't think every whole food has them. My mom's in Ky doesn't, but in NY they have these belgian fries where they'll cook them for you and you can choose the sauce.  Anyways no go. My boyfriend ate the rest.  My taste buds are totally changing.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Ok this is weird, as stated before I increased my dosage to 9 grams (4 tsp/2tbsp) last week; I was backed up for several days. So I decided to cut my dosage back to 6 grams yesterday (3 tsps) and I had a BM. Today I had 2 BM's. I will hold at 6 grams for now. 

I detangled my hair yesterday and it seemed much thicker/fuller. That may be an indication of growth.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yellow08 said:


> I have the Whole Foods brand it requires 6 pills/day (not sure how much in grams)...I worked myself up to the 6 pills though, I didn't want to experience the other issues some people are "talking" about!


 
I don't know if it's going to matter  which brand you take for detox effects but thanks for telling us which brand you're taking. Either way everyone has to detox first.  I didn't have it too bad, maybe you won't either. Congrats on getting the chlorella. I didn't know they had their own wholefoods brand. I just saw source natural and I know that's the one babydollhair takes. Who new?  maybe I should pay better attention.


----------



## CurlyMoo

My head feels like someone is pulling a rope from the center. Then it starts to shift and throb. My scalp is more sensitive especially when I touch it. Is anyone feeling funny about the head?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

luckiestdestiny said:


> Sorry Kitamay,
> 
> It doesn't say. It's because it's tea bags I guess. It just syas Ingredient: Organic Nettle leaf.  Contains no caffeine, artificial colors, flavors, preservatives or sugars.  It just says the serving size is 1 tea bag but wait, I'm typing while I look at it it says 1 tea bag (2g) by it!  Now here's the thing I don't know how much of that seeps into the water (when I make tea) but that's what it says.  Also I can't vouch for pills as they are usually processed and this is organic, unless you have organic nettle capsules. HTH


Do you think the Nettle extract capsules would have benefits. I was looking on Vitacost and they have some, I was actually researching them for allergies. I think I am going to get on the tea and the capsules since allergy season is approaching.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

seashell said:


> I mixed it in grapefruit juice, and I didn't taste anything but the juice.
> Vitacost has super fast shipping. Well, at least to Los Angeles.


Vitacost is my Boo!!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

AtlantaJJ said:


> Do you think the Nettle extract capsules would have benefits. I was looking on Vitacost and they have some, I was actually researching them for allergies. I think I am going to get on the tea and the capsules since allergy season is approaching.


 
Not sure.  All the research says drink the tea and nettle rinse. I want that in the purest form possible so I just drink the tea. Let me know how it goes if you try it.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

CurlyMoo said:


> My head feels like someone is pulling a rope from the center. Then it starts to shift and throb. My scalp is more sensitive especially when I touch it. Is anyone feeling funny about the head?


 
I felt weird sensations a week ago, but this time it's just like stimulation feelings.  You could be getting a migraine.

Headaches is one of the detox symptoms.

Please let us know when this stops or if you have sensitivity to light and sound (which is migraine ville)


----------



## Mis007

_ok my update; I cut back on my chlorella from 8gms to 4gms and took a couple of probiotics for the bowel problems I was having. Well at last I have BM's and yes it's green lol, I have upped my chlorella to orginal 8gms and will use probiotics when and if. Oh I have increased water intake._


----------



## Jaxhair

AtlantaJJ said:


> Do you think the Nettle extract capsules would have benefits. I was looking on Vitacost and they have some, I was actually researching them for allergies. I think I am going to get on the tea and the capsules since allergy season is approaching.



Hey AJJ, re: allergies/hayfever - if you are not vegan and are not allergic to honey and if you can find it - why not get yourself a jar of local honey and bee pollen? I'm taking pollen in smoothies and local honey too to help prepare for the hayfever season too. And taking the teas too, so hopefully no allergies/hayfever this year!


----------



## Jaxhair

pookiwah said:


> @ JAXHAIR:
> 
> I used to work near Planet Organic in W2, they used to have some really gorgeous hot food! Anyway, I get my Aubrey Organics here http://www.aubreyorganicsuk.co.uk/
> 
> HTH!



Thanks Pookie for the link, though I looked and it was sold out . And they don't have any white camellia condish put up either, just some spray. I'll go look again though - not giving up! I know Adornment365 in Brixton stocks AO but it's so far from me. The one time I was at Brix on a Sunday Morley's was closed for re-stocking or something - will keep trying though.

Sorry guys, hijacking the thread momentarily there.

Love your hair Pookie!


----------



## Muse

luckiestdestiny said:


> Speaking of the deodorizer effect...
> 
> is anyone else enjoying that?
> 
> I mean I woke up all sweaty (I had a mini heater on me and forgot to turn it off, in addition to the regular heater).  Well I took a shower but I was suprised because I smelled like well....nothing.
> 
> And when I BM now it smells NOTHING like it used to lol!  Too much info?  Not that I want to smell my BMs but you know how it is in the bathroom.  Well after a month of chlorella there's almost no smell.
> 
> None of this I'm complaining about,
> 
> just wondering if anyone else has noticed.



Haha yeah and I love it. I posted about this earlier in the thread. I can actually go without having to use any air freshener and sometimes when I'm alone I go with the door open because there's no smell flowing into the hall.

On another note, I swore I wouldn't try anything else until I gave my current poo and con a chance but you guys are getting me with this nettle tea and softness. Can you find this brand at Whole Foods and do you guys just brew it and pour it in your hair at the end? No rinsing? 

I like to mix my chlorella/spirulina with OJ but I don't like all of the extra sugar from it that I am taking in. I wonder how the nettle tea would taste with chlorella mixed in and a LITTLE sugar...


----------



## Jaxhair

Wow, I just had to read like 7 pages since yesterday - this sure is a party!

Guys, I just wondered - chlorella and all the other superfoods we are taking detox our bodies. Just curious why some are still taking colas and such which add even more toxins to the body? Or am I OTT? I mean, the detox symptoms I went through last week were so nasty, I've not eaten or drank anything with ingredients I have any doubt of - I'm scared, lol. Then again, I went full monty on detox and was just on water, teas and freshly extracted fruit and veg juices for 6 days, lol. Intense! Now I'm mostly on smoothies and juices and water, water and more water and all is well - thank God.

Point I'm trying to put across - if your taking superfoods and detoxing, give your body a chance to do a good job of it, support that temple, don't pour in toxins as it struggles to clean up and eliminate what's there already. You will find your cravings for these stuff goes if you stay away from them while you detox. 

Just sharing, hope I've not offended anyone and if I have, I apologise.

Here's to health!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Jaxhair said:


> Hey AJJ, re: allergies/hayfever - if you are not vegan and are not allergic to honey and if you can find it - why not get yourself a jar of local honey and bee pollen? I'm taking pollen in smoothies and local honey too to help prepare for the hayfever season too. And taking the teas too, so hopefully no allergies/hayfever this year!


 
local honey is totally good. If you were already purchasing nettle, though, it's also good too and also good for asthma (nettle).


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Muse said:


> Haha yeah and I love it. I posted about this earlier in the thread. I can actually go without having to use any air freshener and sometimes when I'm alone I go with the door open because there's no smell flowing into the hall.
> 
> On another note, I swore I wouldn't try anything else until I gave my current poo and con a chance but you guys are getting me with this nettle tea and softness. Can you find this brand at Whole Foods and do you guys just brew it and pour it in your hair at the end? No rinsing?
> 
> I like to mix my chlorella/spirulina with OJ but I don't like all of the extra sugar from it that I am taking in. I wonder how the nettle tea would taste with chlorella mixed in and a LITTLE sugar...


 

I got ya about the extra sugar. That's why I just take a little juice and then some water, and then the chlorella so it's almost like flavored water.  

However IDK about the nettle w/ chlorella that might just gag me Let me know how it goes.

As for the rinse, yup. Pour it in, focus on the roots. I have like a little bottle with a nozzle I bought from sallys, but I originally just poured it on concentrating on the scalp. The rest will get on your hair but just leave it there it makes it super soft as nettle has conditioning agents.

I have never been able to find it at wholefoods or anywhere. Only on line.  Let me know if someone does and where. Because I buy the NOW brand, I stuck with it as it does the job. I don't want to try a different kind and mess up my mojo!  Although I'm sure other brands will work and that's just silly I'm not rocking the boat.


----------



## Muse

luckiestdestiny said:


> I got ya about the extra sugar. That's why I just take a little juice and then some water, and then the chlorella so it's almost like flavored water.
> 
> However IDK about the nettle w/ chlorella that might just gag me Let me know how it goes.
> 
> As for the rinse, yup. Pour it in, focus on the roots. I have like a little bottle with a nozzle I bought from sallys, but I originally just poured it on concentrating on the scalp. The rest will get on your hair but just leave it there it makes it super soft as nettle has conditioning agents.
> 
> I have never been able to find it at wholefoods or anywhere. Only on line.  Let me know if someone does and where. Because I buy the NOW brand, I stuck with it as it does the job. I don't want to try a different kind and mess up my mojo!  Although I'm sure other brands will work and that's just silly I'm not rocking the boat.



Thanks LD! I'm going to check Plum Market (another natural grocer-do you have one?) for nettle. I may try that less juice thing because I am drinking a total of 32 oz of OJ a day now and it has 24g of sugar per 8 oz!


----------



## Pooks

Been lurking in this thread since it began.  May I just say hats off to LuckiestD for posting, and continuing to feed us with more and more info on this!    You are the reason I started drinking nettle tea - why no Fotki LuckiestD?!?!

So, generally I have a pretty good diet - I'm vegetarian, eat lotsa wholegrains, limit dairy, 99% of the time only herbal tea w/o sugar or water, etc.  I take a multivitamin, omega supps, and Biotin - but quit the Biotin recently cause I wasn't drinking enough water to keep the breakouts under control - my bad I know.

Well I kinda fell off the wagon with my health consciousness and went back to my one serious vice -  and I haven't exercised for the past couple weeks.  It's a daily struggle ya'll...

Anyway, after reading most of this thread, I'm totally convinced - I want all the health benefits, extra energy, clearer skin, not to mention the hair growth boost so I ordered my Sun Chlorella this morning, should be here early next week.  Can't wait to post results from my journey with chlorella!!!   

                                         :bouncegre


----------



## Pooks

luckiestdestiny said:


> Speaking of the deodorizer effect...
> 
> is anyone else enjoying that?
> 
> I mean I woke up all sweaty (I had a mini heater on me and forgot to turn it off, in addition to the regular heater). Well I took a shower but I was suprised because I smelled like well....nothing.
> 
> And when I BM now it smells NOTHING like it used to lol! Too much info? Not that I want to smell my BMs but you know how it is in the bathroom. Well after a month of chlorella there's almost no smell.
> 
> None of this I'm complaining about,
> 
> just wondering if anyone else has noticed.


 

I seriously can't wait for these results.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

luckiestdestiny said:


> Not sure.  All the research says drink the tea and nettle rinse. I want that in the purest form possible so I just drink the tea. Let me know how it goes if you try it.


I'm definitely going to do the tea regardless...the jury it out on the capsules, although I am very interested in their help with allergies.  I take Allegra daily for allergies and if I can replace them with the Nettle Extract wow, that will be awesome.

Also my official report on the Chlorella, this stuff has kick started my metabolism for sure. I have been stuck for the longest. I have lost 3 lbs over the past two weeks which is amazing because I haven't even been working out!!!!  Thank the Stars Above because I have been just stuck at the same weigh for ages, seems as if my metabolism was fighting against me.  

I got my morning run in today, I can't wait to see the results I get when I start working out again regularly.  When look at myself nude in the mirror, it looks like I have been going to the gym! I haven't hit a lick at a stick in two weeks except for couple of runs!! :superbanana:


----------



## AtlantaJJ

pookiwah said:


> I seriously can't wait for these results.


It definitely cuts down the funk factor (ff) !!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Muse said:


> Thanks LD! I'm going to check Plum Market (another natural grocer-do you have one?) for nettle. I may try that less juice thing because I am drinking a total of 32 oz of OJ a day now and it has 24g of sugar per 8 oz!


 
That's definitely a high amount of OJ. I don't know how OJ tastes w/ the chlorella, but I know the naked juice is good. You def should cut down, or water it down one.  There are water/ juice spritzers with less sugar: I just prefer to make my own by adding water to juice myself.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

pookiwah said:


> Been lurking in this thread since it began. May I just say hats off to LuckiestD for posting, and continuing to feed us with more and more info on this!  You are the reason I started drinking nettle tea - why no Fotki LuckiestD?!?!
> 
> So, generally I have a pretty good diet - I'm vegetarian, eat lotsa wholegrains, limit dairy, 99% of the time only herbal tea w/o sugar or water, etc. I take a multivitamin, omega supps, and Biotin - but quit the Biotin recently cause I wasn't drinking enough water to keep the breakouts under control - my bad I know.
> 
> Well I kinda fell off the wagon with my health consciousness and went back to my one serious vice -  and I haven't exercised for the past couple weeks. It's a daily struggle ya'll...
> 
> Anyway, after reading most of this thread, I'm totally convinced - I want all the health benefits, extra energy, clearer skin, not to mention the hair growth boost so I ordered my Sun Chlorella this morning, should be here early next week. Can't wait to post results from my journey with chlorella!!!
> 
> :bouncegre


 

Welcome Pookiwah!  Thanks for the compliment.  IDK why not fotki except lazinesserplexed.  I'll get around to it.  I think organizing stuff just makes me. School stuff is one thing but otherstuff I'm just at a loss all the time.  Please post your results glad you joined the party.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Prose Princess said:


> I have to agree with this


I'm getting this way too but I forced myself to eat 1/2 bag of Cheetos Chees puffs yesterday


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Muse said:


> Haha yeah and I love it. I posted about this earlier in the thread. I can actually go without having to use any air freshener and sometimes when I'm alone I go with the door open because there's no smell flowing into the hall.
> 
> On another note, I swore I wouldn't try anything else until I gave my current poo and con a chance but you guys are getting me with this nettle tea and softness. Can you find this brand at Whole Foods and do you guys just brew it and pour it in your hair at the end? No rinsing?
> 
> I like to mix my chlorella/spirulina with OJ but I don't like all of the extra sugar from it that I am taking in. I wonder how the nettle tea would taste with chlorella mixed in and a LITTLE sugar...


I made a drink last night using juice and I was horrified at the amount of sugar I was taking in the evening. I don't mind during the day, but at night is a no no.  I might just take tablets at night to get my dose in...I just don't need any extra sugar at my age... I'm trying to loose 10 lbs.


----------



## Pooks

Slightly off topic, but I've upped my nettle tea intake in the last 2 days, (2-3 cups a day) and there is a serious tingle party being held on my scalp!


----------



## VincyLongLocksWanted

kitamay said:


> LD, does your nettle tea say how much nettle is in it? I forgot that I have some nettle capsules that I was using over the summer to infuse in oil. They are 435mg each. I was hoping this could hold me over until I can get my nettle tea. Not that I wanna take any more pills!



I emptied two 435mg nettle capsules in hot water as a rinse this morning and it worked pretty well. My scalp tingled as my hair dried, it detangled easily and it feels softer. Thanks LD!


----------



## Muse

pookiwah said:


> Slightly off topic, but I've upped my nettle tea intake in the last 2 days, (2-3 cups a day) and there is a serious tingle party being held on my scalp!



Hi Pookiwah, how long have you been drinking nettle?


----------



## Muse

AtlantaJJ said:


> I made a drink last night using juice and I was horrified at the amount of sugar I was taking in the evening. I don't mind during the day, but at night is a no no.  I might just take tablets at night to get my dose in...I just don't need any extra sugar at my age... I'm trying to loose 10 lbs.



Oh boy I KNOW all of this extra sugar intake will definately add pounds here. I have to find an alternative quick! I'm going to the health store today to see what I can find


----------



## Pooks

Muse said:


> Hi Pookiwah, how long have you been drinking nettle?


 

About 5 or 6 weeks now.


----------



## VincyLongLocksWanted

Jaxhair said:


> Wow, I just had to read like 7 pages since yesterday - this sure is a party!
> 
> Guys, I just wondered - chlorella and all the other superfoods we are taking detox our bodies. Just curious why some are still taking colas and such which add even more toxins to the body? Or am I OTT? I mean, the detox symptoms I went through last week were so nasty, I've not eaten or drank anything with ingredients I have any doubt of - I'm scared, lol. Then again, I went full monty on detox and was just on water, teas and freshly extracted fruit and veg juices for 6 days, lol. Intense! Now I'm mostly on smoothies and juices and water, water and more water and all is well - thank God.
> 
> Point I'm trying to put across - if your taking superfoods and detoxing, give your body a chance to do a good job of it, support that temple, don't pour in toxins as it struggles to clean up and eliminate what's there already. You will find your cravings for these stuff goes if you stay away from them while you detox.
> 
> Just sharing, hope I've not offended anyone and if I have, I apologise.
> 
> Here's to health!



My body is craving things I have never had the desire to eat before like Doritos, Taco Bell, Mc Donalds (didn't eat this just craved it - haven't had McDs in 6 years)... junky stuff. Before Chlorella I was whole/non/naked/organic everything and didn't have cravings. I am not sure what it is trying to do, but I have not gained any weight.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

VincyLongLocksWanted said:


> My body is craving things I have never had the desire to eat before like Doritos, Taco Bell, Mc Donalds (didn't eat this just craved it - haven't had McDs in 6 years)... junky stuff. Before Chlorella I was whole/non/naked/organic everything and didn't have cravings. I am not sure what it is trying to do, but I have not gained any weight.


 Are you sure something else isn't going on...

I kid.


----------



## VincyLongLocksWanted

luckiestdestiny said:


> Are you sure something else isn't going on...
> 
> I kid.



 Immaculate conception is the only thing I can think of.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

pookiwah said:


> Slightly off topic, but I've upped my nettle tea intake in the last 2 days, (2-3 cups a day) and there is a serious tingle party being held on my scalp!


Running off to make some nettle tea right now! 

Thanks for the reminder!! 

ETA:

I have this brand of tea:


----------



## soonergirl

AtlantaJJ said:


> Running off to make some nettle tea right now!
> 
> Thanks for the reminder!!
> 
> ETA:
> 
> I have this brand of tea:


 




Me too!!!!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

soonergirl said:


> Me too!!!!!


 great minds think alike!

I'm going to have at least two cups of this per day... This tea tastes a lot like I would imagine my front lawn would if I were to brew it up in a tea!


----------



## Ladybelle

DAY 1 of chlorella: I went out and bought the chlorella pills last night ( Jarrow formula Yaeyama chlorella) and I took them this morning. I must say, I already see a difference. 

1) increased energy
2) decreased craving for junk- I actually craved a salad today (first time in a long time)
3) Increased thirst


I'm excited. I hope it does the same for my hair as it's doing for my body. 

Thanks!


----------



## Tybi

For the ladies taking Vitamin Shoppe band super Chlorella, here is my letter from the company:

Thank you for contacting The Vitamin Shoppe.  In  response to your email, our chlorella is a  broken cell wall, and it is a sonic wave process so as to preserve the  nutrients.  Our chlorella is farmed in California.  Ingredient request is still  pending.
It's always a pleasure to hear from our valued  customers. Thank you for your patronage with The Vitamin Shoppe and have a  healthy day!   
If you have any further questions, please do not  hesitate to email us at the following address: mailto:[email protected]
Cordially, 
Marc  Rin
The Vitamin Shoppe
Customer Care Department
2101 91st Street North Bergen N.J 07047

I will post the ingredients as soon as they send them


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Man I have to make myself eat lunch...I am so not hungry. I put a big honkin teaspoon of Chlorella in my shake this morning. I should be more precise...  I would say it was between 4 - 5 grams. I am wide awake alert today, although I got up at 5:00 am and ran this morning.  I am not having an energy slump of any kind at this point :superbanana:


----------



## mariofmagdal

AtlantaJJ said:


> great minds think alike!
> 
> I'm going to have at least two cups of this per day... This tea tastes a lot like I would imagine my front lawn would if I were to brew it up in a tea!


 

My tea has been shipped. 

So, does it have a taste not like regular tea? I got the Now Foods Brand from Amazon.com I see that's not the one that you have.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

mariofmagdal said:


> My tea has been shipped.
> 
> So, does it have a taste not like regular tea? I got the Now Foods Brand from Amazon.com I see that's not the one that you have.


LD and other's say their tea tastes like black tea. Mine tastes like Fescue Grass.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Hmmm. I got the same one they have. I wonder why the difference in taste....I will let you know how it tastes to me. I hope it is something I won't mind drinking. I like tea, especially when I am at work.


----------



## yaya24

Hello everyone Newbie here!!! I actually have lurked on this thread since late January, and finally (today) got a paid subscription to LHCF in order to join in on this _challenge_ or should I say this journey. I have been taking the Source Naturals Chlorella for about 3 weeks now (currently taking and sticking with 3g) and have gone through everything (the detox, the backed up bms the green bms, the gas, the hard as steel nails and the best thing yet.....*the Hair growth!!) *I am super excited that I have learned so much thus far, and am looking forward to continuing this journey with you ladies. 

I am normally a slow grower, but have received about 1/2 an inch of growth so far. I usually get about 1/3 an inch a month. I am currently 4 weeks post.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

mariofmagdal said:


> Hmmm. I got the same one they have. I wonder why the difference in taste....I will let you know how it tastes to me. I hope it is something I won't mind drinking. I like tea, especially when I am at work.


I'll drink it because I know its good for me...I'm trying to get away from the need for every thing to taste yummy.  

I was able to drink the tea fine, I guess I was expecting a green tea taste. I want to drink more tea at work as well. This is my new habit for the month.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

yaya24 said:


> Hello everyone Newbie here!!! I actually have lurked on this thread since late January, and finally (today) got a paid subscription to LHCF in order to join in on this _challenge_ or should I say this journey. I have been taking the Source Naturals Chlorella for about 3 weeks now (currently taking and sticking with 3g) and have gone through everything (the detox, the backed up bms the green bms, the gas, the hard as steel nails and the best thing yet.....*the Hair growth!!) *I am super excited that I have learned so much thus far, and am looking forward to continuing this journey with you ladies.
> 
> I am normally a slow grower, but have received about 1/2 an inch of growth so far. I usually get about 1/3 an inch a month. I am currently 4 weeks post.


:wow:   I'm glad you are here with us, this is fun!!


----------



## mariofmagdal

Welcome aboard YaYa24. You have reported well. Thanks for sharing with us.

My nails are hard too. I can't wait to check on the status of my hair growth.


----------



## yaya24

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies!!!

edited for spelling


----------



## mariofmagdal

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'll drink it because I know its good for me...I'm trying to get away from the need for every thing to taste yummy.
> 
> I was able to drink the tea fine, I guess I was expecting a green tea taste. I want to drink more tea at work as well. This is my new habit for the month.


 

I am gonna drink it. I just remembered I ordered 120 bags!

If I don't like the taste, I will rinse me and my daughter's hair with it.

I know what you mean about the taste of things, drinking the powder superfoods supreme from GNC is a task everytime and it is berry flavored. I have the nerve to add my liquid mint flavored chlorophyll to it.

All in the name of great health, I am lovin it!


----------



## yodie

I have the NOW brand of Nettle tea. I add a little agave nectar and it tastes yummy.

Some of you ladies have the other brand of nettle tea. Let me know if you'd like to try the NOW brand. If so, I'll be more than happy to drop a teabag in the mail so you can compare the difference. PM me.

Took my aloe last night. So far no BM's. Maybe I'm still empty. Who knows! 

Just have to say that I love this thread. I feel like we all care about our hair and health as well as encouraging one another to do so. I'll also admit that this thread has killed my interest in the rest of the forum, but that's a good thing.

Think I'll probably stick w/ SN tablets. Just easier than drinking the powder. 

Every now and then it feels like something is crawling in my hair. Guess those are the tinglies.


----------



## seashell

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'll drink it because I know its good for me...I'm trying to get away from the need for every thing to taste yummy.



Exactly.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Yeah, I am subscribed to this thread and check in on the others every now and then. This thread covers all I need right now.


----------



## CurliDiva

I took my first dose last night - just mix a heaping spoon full (which should be 4 grams according to the label) with water!

I didn't mind the taste but dark green color and fishy odor is something I need to get used to.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

yodie said:


> I have the NOW brand of Nettle tea. I add a little agave nectar and it tastes yummy.
> 
> Some of you ladies have the other brand of nettle tea. Let me know if you'd like to try the NOW brand. If so, I'll be more than happy to drop a teabag in the mail so you can compare the difference. PM me.
> 
> Took my aloe last night. So far no BM's. Maybe I'm still empty. Who knows!
> 
> Just have to say that I love this thread. I feel like we all care about our hair and health as well as encouraging one another to do so. I'll also admit that this thread has killed my interest in the rest of the forum, but that's a good thing.
> 
> *Think I'll probably stick w/ SN tablets. Just easier than drinking the powder. *
> 
> Every now and then it feels like something is crawling in my hair. Guess those are the tinglies.


When I placed my last order I got powder and tablets because I know I'm on the go often so the tabs are perfect for work. They may also be perfect for at night.

I don't know if I'm tough enough to take that stuff straight to the head just yet!!  I'm working my way up to that 

I can't wait to get the scalp tingles!!

ETA:  I started drinking my aloe in the evenings again because of you!!

We are encouraging healthy habits in this thread, I love it too..


----------



## yodie

AtlantaJJ, I can't wait to say that I'm losing weight like some of you have already posted.  I was headed in that direction before my mom came to visit.  I know I'll get there again.  

Aloe works wonders for me.  I love it.


----------



## yodie

mariofmagdal said:


> Yeah, I am subscribed to this thread and check in on the others every now and then. This thread covers all I need right now.


 
Exactly!!!

Wanted to share this article about chlorella and weight loss.  Not sure if it has already been posted before.
http://chlorella-europe.com/chlorellaweight.html

Here's a pic of our beloved Chlorella.
http://tuberose.com/Chlorella.html


----------



## Muse

AtlantaJJ said:


> Running off to make some nettle tea right now!
> 
> Thanks for the reminder!!
> 
> ETA:
> 
> I have this brand of tea:




I just bought this today too! I can't wait to wash my hair this weekend so I can rinse with it. I also purchased black tea for shedding. Tonight I am going to attempt to mix my chlorella and spirulina with the nettle tea. I know I may be asking for it but I need a healthier way to get this down and I will eventually be taking larger doses and can't have all that sugar from lots of extra juice intake.


----------



## Kimbosheart

Muse said:


> I just bought this today too! I can't wait to wash my hair this weekend so I can rinse with it. I also purchased black tea for shedding. Tonight I am going to attempt to mix my chlorella and spirulina with the nettle tea. I know I may be asking for it but I need a healthier way to get this down and I will eventually be taking larger doses and can't have all that sugar from lots of extra juice intake.



That just sounds all bad.  Please don't mix the chlorella with the tea. I don't think it will be good at all. If you can't stand the taste the best is to mix it with water and chug it down or mix it with the bolthouse farms green goodness or the odwalla green machine.


----------



## Muse

Kimbosheart said:


> *That just sounds all bad.*  Please don't mix the chlorella with the tea. I don't think it will be good at all. If you can't stand the taste the best is to mix it with water and chug it down or mix it with the bolthouse farms green goodness or the odwalla green machine.



LOL! Uh oh Kim! LD did warn me that that would be a bad combo. I have never had nettle tea before. If it's worse than taking it with plain H2O then I may go ahead and down it with water and get it over with.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mariofmagdal said:


> My tea has been shipped.
> 
> So, does it have a taste not like regular tea? I got the Now Foods Brand from Amazon.com I see that's not the one that you have.


 
I can't speak for the other brands. The NOW brand tastes like black tea to me.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yaya24 said:


> Hello everyone Newbie here!!! I actually have lurked on this thread since late January, and finally (today) got a paid subscription to LHCF in order to join in on this _challenge_ or should I say this journey. I have been taking the Source Naturals Chlorella for about 3 weeks now (currently taking and sticking with 3g) and have gone through everything (the detox, the backed up bms the green bms, the gas, the hard as steel nails and the best thing yet.....*the Hair growth!!) *I am super excited that I have learned so much thus far, and am looking forward to continuing this journey with you ladies.
> 
> I am normally a slow grower, but have received about 1/2 an inch of growth so far. I usually get about 1/3 an inch a month. I am currently 4 weeks post.


 

Welcome Yaya!  

Thanks for posting and letting us know how it's going with chlorella.

Good to say you're receiving wonderful benefits already.  I'm sure they will only continue.  The detox isn't the best for those on the board, but the rewards just keep coming.  Hope to hear from you again.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

CurliDiva said:


> I took my first dose last night - just mix a heaping spoon full (which should be 4 grams according to the label) with water!
> 
> I didn't mind the taste but dark green color and fishy odor is something I need to get used to.


 
Yeah I think that the smell messes with you and you think it tastes fishy. But if you hold your nose, there isn't a fish taste. I don't do that now, I just down it.  But I do think the brain psyches you out expecting a fish taste because of the odor.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Jaxhair said:


> Wow, I just had to read like 7 pages since yesterday - this sure is a party!
> 
> Guys, I just wondered - chlorella and all the other superfoods we are taking detox our bodies. Just curious why some are still taking colas and such which add even more toxins to the body? Or am I OTT? I mean, the detox symptoms I went through last week were so nasty, I've not eaten or drank anything with ingredients I have any doubt of - I'm scared, lol. Then again, I went full monty on detox and was just on water, teas and freshly extracted fruit and veg juices for 6 days, lol. Intense! Now I'm mostly on smoothies and juices and water, water and more water and all is well - thank God.
> 
> Point I'm trying to put across - if your taking superfoods and detoxing, give your body a chance to do a good job of it, support that temple, don't pour in toxins as it struggles to clean up and eliminate what's there already. You will find your cravings for these stuff goes if you stay away from them while you detox.
> 
> Just sharing, hope I've not offended anyone and if I have, I apologise.
> 
> Here's to health!


 
 Does this mean I can't eat my oxtail stew?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> Exactly!!!
> 
> Wanted to share this article about chlorella and weight loss. Not sure if it has already been posted before.
> http://chlorella-europe.com/chlorellaweight.html
> 
> Here's a pic of our beloved Chlorella.
> http://tuberose.com/Chlorella.html


 

Excellent article. Thanks!


----------



## CurlyMoo

AtlantaJJ said:


> Running off to make some nettle tea right now!
> 
> Thanks for the reminder!!
> 
> ETA:
> 
> I have this brand of tea:


 
I have this one also. And I have a pot of water boiling so I will be drinking some in a few minutes.


----------



## Kimbosheart

luckiestdestiny said:


> I can't speak for the other brands. The NOW brand tastes like black tea to me.



It tastes like black teas to me as well but I still don't think black tea would taste good mixed with Chlorella. 

The nettle teas by itself is good, its replacing coffee for me


----------



## CurlyMoo

Ok, someone wanted to mix their Nettle tea with CHL and I actually have a link to a mixture of both:

http://superfoodsnacks.com/index.php?p=view_product&product_id=7

*Green Life with Chlorella & Nettle Leaf Smoothie Mix*


----------



## CurliDiva

Its GREEN .....running out this thread singing the "I'm big kid now" song from that pull-up commerical!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

I am having a happy chlorella day!

I feel good, and my skin looks beyond amazing. It's got a nice even tone, and it's also has a flush/glow to it that I can't explain.  

Maybe my dream will come true!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

CurliDiva said:


> Its GREEN .....running out this thread singing the "I'm big kid now" song from that pull-up commerical!


----------



## Kimbosheart

CurlyMoo said:


> Ok, someone wanted to mix their Nettle tea with CHL and I actually have a link to a mixture of both:
> 
> http://superfoodsnacks.com/index.php?p=view_product&product_id=7
> 
> *Green Life with Chlorella & Nettle Leaf Smoothie Mix*



I've been wrong many times before but I still can't imagine that brewing a warm cuppa nettle tea and stirring chlorella in it would taste good.


----------



## yodie

Sounds like it is.





luckiestdestiny said:


> I am having a happy chlorella day!
> 
> I feel good, and my skin looks beyond amazing. It's got a nice even tone, and it's also has a flush/glow to it that I can't explain.
> 
> Maybe my dream will come true!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Kimbosheart said:


> I've been wrong many times before but I still can't imagine that brewing a warm cuppa nettle tea and stirring chlorella in it would taste good.


 
You had me at hello.

I was thinking the same thing. I was kinda speechless when I saw the smoothie.  I do thank curly Moo for posting it though, as maybe someone else may like it.  But me


----------



## CurlyMoo

mariofmagdal said:


> I am gonna drink it. I just remembered I ordered 120 bags!
> 
> If I don't like the taste, I will rinse me and my daughter's hair with it.
> 
> I know what you mean about the taste of things, drinking the powder superfoods supreme from GNC is a task everytime and it is berry flavored. I have the nerve to add my liquid mint flavored chlorophyll to it.
> 
> All in the name of great health, I am lovin it!


 
You know I drink it, use it as a rinse and keep some in spray bottle for my daily moisturizer. It taste like herbal tea a mild version of black tea.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Kimbosheart said:


> I've been wrong many times before but I still can't imagine that brewing a warm cuppa nettle tea and stirring chlorella in it would taste good.


 
Oh, I agree with you. I can't imagine drinking chlorella with tea. But some folks do things like that.


----------



## CurlyMoo

luckiestdestiny said:


> You had me at hello.
> 
> I was thinking the same thing. I was kinda speechless when I saw the smoothie. I do thank curly Moo for posting it though, as maybe someone else may like it. But me


 
I guess it can always be added to apple sauce.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Hey ladies,

This is for those who have lost weight, to help those who may be looking for that benefit. I was trying to isolate what helps that process whether it's just in the bodies own time, or if it's the way it's taken.

Do you take your chlorella w/ food, or at another time during the day?

I take mine with my food.

When I say w/ it can even be around meal time like 30 minutes, before or after. I take mine like five minutes before (how ever long it takes me to drink it) my dinner.  And I only take it once a day.


----------



## CurlyMoo

luckiestdestiny said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> This is for those who have lost weight, to help those who may be looking for that benefit. I was trying to isolate what helps that process whether it's just in the bodies own time, or if it's the way it's taken.
> 
> Do you take your chlorella w/ food, or at another time during the day?
> 
> I take mine with my food.
> 
> When I say w/ it can even be around meal time like 30 minutes, before or after. I take mine like five minutes before (how ever long it takes me to drink it) my dinner. And I only take it once a day.


 
I take mine 30 minutes to an hour before or after. Not with a meal as I'm eating, I just don't like taking it with food just yet. I always get the feeling it wouldn't stay down.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

CurlyMoo said:


> I take mine 30 minutes to an hour before or after. Not with a meal as I'm eating, I just don't like taking it with food just yet. I always get the feeling it wouldn't stay down.


 
I've been doing it that way since the beginning, but if you feel queasy, sure I understand. I still think anytime before or after a meal is helping that meal to process better and the nutrients to process better in the body....just a theory.  

Hope to hear more responses on this.

BTW I love the waves in your avatar, just noticed...you did change it right or am I just imagining things?


----------



## CurlyMoo

My headaches are gone and I must be in the energetic phase. Because one minute I was quietly sipping nettle tea and then I was doing laundry, moving furniture, cleaning the kitchen and throwing out trash. I rearranged my entire living room. The thing is that I didn't feel especiallly energetic, moving tables and couches just seemed so effortless. I just feel strong and like I have more stamina.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

CurlyMoo said:


> My headaches are gone and I must be in the energetic phase. Because one minute I was quietly sipping nettle tea and then I was doing laundry, moving furniture, cleaning the kitchen and throwing out trash. I rearranged my entire living room. The thing is that I didn't feel especiallly energetic, moving tables and couches just seemed so effortless. I just feel strong and like I have more stamina.


 
I need you to help organize over here!

I am so helpless with that stuff, though my place is super clean, I really need to organize stuff more effectively.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Oh ladies I wanted to add, I noticed hair growth on my head, eyelashes, nail growth, and annoyingly toenail growth (that I have to cut repeatedly) but no growth on my face so that makes me happy.


----------



## CurlyMoo

luckiestdestiny said:


> I've been doing it that way since the beginning, but if you feel queasy, sure I understand. I still think anytime before or after a meal is helping that meal to process better and the nutrients to process better in the body....just a theory.
> 
> Hope to hear more responses on this.
> 
> BTW I love the waves in your avatar, just noticed...you did change it right or am I just imagining things?


 
Thank you Lukiest, you noticed. YAY! Yes I did change my avitar. I was wondering if someone would notice and eagle eye Luckiest spotted it.

I like the idea of taking CHL after a meal to help process the nutrients, I take it 3x a day so it's spread out throughout the day; before and after my meals.


----------



## CurlyMoo

luckiestdestiny said:


> I need you to help organize over here!
> 
> I am so helpless with that stuff, though my place is super clean, I really need to organize stuff more effectively.


 


Luckie I've been wanting to do this for over a year now. Sunday is my designated cleanup day, but I put this off because the idea of rearraging the living room seemed like to much. I finnally got that painting up that had been sitting on the floor for a year. 

And the funny thing is that I didn't even break a nail. My nails are so strong Luckie, and they stayed strong while cleaning the dishes. Usually they get really thin, bendable, and then break off when I open a cabinet or something. I don't know how I managed to not break a nail while pulling and pushing furniture?  Chlorella is doing this. MT does not make my nails THIS strong.


----------



## CurlyMoo

luckiestdestiny said:


> Oh ladies I wanted to add, I noticed hair growth on my head, eyelashes, nail growth, and annoyingly toenail growth (that I have to cut repeatedly) but no growth on my face so that makes me happy.


 
Congrats! I would love for my eyelashes to get longer. They are already long and thick but I want them rediculously long, like little eye fans.  I can do without the toenail growth though. My nails are stronger and thicker almost like my toenails but prettier.


----------



## Jaxhair

CurlyMoo said:


> Does this mean I can't eat my oxtail stew?



No, not at all! Eat the oxtail by all means, it's just the artificial junk we take in when eating/drinking. Things like sweeteners, flavour enhancers, preservatives etc in food and drink - these, in my opinion are toxic and our bodies could do without them. Good old oxtail on the other hand with lovely herbs and spices and veggies added........ making me drool!


----------



## Pooks

luckiestdestiny said:


> I've been doing it that way since the beginning, but if you feel queasy, sure I understand. *I still think anytime before or after a meal is helping that meal to process better and the nutrients to process better in the body....just a theory.*
> 
> Hope to hear more responses on this.
> 
> BTW I love the waves in your avatar, just noticed...you did change it right or am I just imagining things?


 
I used to work for a nutritional supplement company (pharmaceutical-grade omega 3&6 oils).  Our advice to consumers was always to take the oils along with food, as this created the best environment for absorption into the body.


----------



## Pooks

Jaxhair said:


> Wow, I just had to read like 7 pages since yesterday - this sure is a party!
> 
> Guys, I just wondered - chlorella and all the other superfoods we are taking detox our bodies. Just curious why some are still taking colas and such which add even more toxins to the body? Or am I OTT? I mean, the detox symptoms I went through last week were so nasty, I've not eaten or drank anything with ingredients I have any doubt of - I'm scared, lol. Then again, I went full monty on detox and was just on water, teas and freshly extracted fruit and veg juices for 6 days, lol. Intense! Now I'm mostly on smoothies and juices and water, water and more water and all is well - thank God.
> 
> Point I'm trying to put across - if your taking superfoods and detoxing, give your body a chance to do a good job of it, support that temple, don't pour in toxins as it struggles to clean up and eliminate what's there already. You will find your cravings for these stuff goes if you stay away from them while you detox.
> 
> Just sharing, hope I've not offended anyone and if I have, I apologise.
> 
> Here's to health!


 

This is precisely why I didn't start taking chlorella the minute I eyeballed this thread, I was still fighting my 'I wanna eat chocolate and lots of it!' side.  I think I've pretty much got it under control now


----------



## luckiestdestiny

pookiwah said:


> This is precisely why I didn't start taking chlorella the minute I eyeballed this thread, I was still fighting my 'I wanna eat chocolate and lots of it!' side. I think I've pretty much got it under control now


 
Chlorella will probably control it for you!

I didn't stop wanting fries (even if they're organic it's still bad if you eat it a lot), or pasta, or chocolate on my own. It wasn't as if I made up my mind to stop.  Taking chlorella just MADE me stop.  Some how I'd take a bite and not want any more.


----------



## Pooks

I hope it does the same for me sistagirl, I need saving from myself!

Its so annoying because I generally eat well, but once I start having choc, it becomes an everyday indulgence, and then I fall off in other areas - exercising, eating things I know I really shouldn't...


----------



## luckiestdestiny

It's my one month anniversary.

How do I love thee chlorella let me count the ways (okay I know it's cheesy):

1. hair growth.
2. Great nails
3. Skin is off the charts good right now.
4.weight loss 

This #4 deserves a little more clarification. As of today I lost 14 pounds in one month. I KNOW that's a lot so I talked to my boyfriend who is a med student in his fourth year (about to graduate).  Anyways he says that it's not an alarming amount: recommended is 2-3.5 so I'm still in the safe range. Also as I'm not dieting, I'm doing just fine.  So YAY!

Okay let's go on shall we.

5. Longer eye lashes (I want them to look like they have mascara on them w/o it gosh darn it so grow lashes grow!)

6. Longer toe nails (ew! I have to cut them alot but I'll deal w/ it. A small price to pay.)

7. I am SOOO regular.  Like once to twice a day and I like it.

8. rash cleared in four days, not bad for a detox side effect.

9. I have a little more energy (considering my thyroid state and autoimmune illness I'm not mad at that. I'm sure I'd have lots more if I was completely healthy).

10.  Me no stinky!  I don't have to go on there...
11.  My eyes are really white instead of slightly bloodshot even if I pull an all nighter studying.

12. Hair is softer. 

13.  I think scars are healing better. I'm not sure yet because I'm in denial. I checked my hand over and over as I had a surgery scar there. I took a pic and I'm going to see how it does over the next month and check back in with everyone.

14. I just love that it's working for everyone else here!


  The future looks bright for chlorella.  

May we have continued improvement and health!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Oh and did I forget 
15.  I crave healthier options of food MOST of the time and my sweet and starch cravings are almost non existent.


----------



## Muse

Ok so I tried the nettle tea last night. I love it! I heard a few people say they were having a hard time with the taste but I like it. I did add some lemon and  2 teaspoons of sugar(don't have any honey) but 2 tsp is 8g of sugar-a LOT better than the juice I was taking in.

I did mix a little chlorella in to see if I would like it (1/3 teaspoon) and I have to say it wasn't bad at all but anymore than that and I probably would have a hard time. So mixing a whole tsp is out of the question but I didn't mind trying because I have downed WAY nastier things for the sake of my health -anyone who takes prednisone and gets it caught on your tongue knows what I mean

On another note, I drank 2 cups of nettle tea before bed last night and I selpt like a baby! I haven't been sleeping too well for the past couple of weeks and last night I felt like I was on a mild sedative. I didn't ingest anything new besides the tea. Anyone else experience this when drinking this tea right before bed? Is it known to help with sleep?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Muse said:


> Ok so I tried the nettle tea last night. I love it! I heard a few people say they were having a hard time with the taste but I like it. I did add some lemon and 2 teaspoons of sugar(don't have any honey) but 2 tsp is 8g of sugar-a LOT better than the juice I was taking in.
> 
> I did mix a little chlorella in to see if I would like it (1/3 teaspoon) and I have to say it wasn't bad at all but anymore than that and I probably would have a hard time. So mixing a whole tsp is out of the question but I didn't mind trying because I have downed WAY nastier things for the sake of my health -anyone who takes prednisone and gets it caught on your tongue knows what I mean
> 
> On another note, I drank 2 cups of nettle tea before bed last night and I selpt like a baby! I haven't been sleeping too well for the past couple of weeks and last night I felt like I was on a mild sedative. I didn't ingest anything new besides the tea. Anyone else experience this when drinking this tea right before bed? Is it known to help with sleep?


That's why I take it at night. It's really calming and soothing. i usually take it before bed. It's not known for that, but I find that it's true. I really does make you more relaxed.  That's why it's a treat to take it because I feel more relaxed at night.


----------



## IndianAngel22

I can't find this green machine stuff anywhere.  where are yall getting all this stuff? I don't think we stores with this stuff out here  And this Nettle Tea what's the diff between drinking that and regular tea!?

And I am also a walking fart..... Ure not alone out there.

On another note. I definatly notice my hair growing for once. I don't know if it's the Chlorella but I think it really is increasing my growth. I'm excited to take my picture in March I hope it really is increasing the growth


----------



## kandake

IndianAngel22 said:


> I can't find this green machine stuff anywhere.  where are yall getting all this stuff? I don't think we stores with this stuff out here  And this Nettle Tea what's the diff between drinking that and regular tea!?
> 
> And I am also a walking fart..... Ure not alone out there.
> 
> On another note. I definatly notice my hair growing for once. I don't know if it's the Chlorella but I think it really is increasing my growth. I'm excited to take my picture in March I hope it really is increasing the growth



They are Naked Juice products.  You can find them in Walgreens or Jewel.  You can go to the website and plug your zipcode in the locator to find stores in your area.


----------



## Prose Princess

Nausea the last couple of days, ever since I ate Steak n Shake.  I limited my food to fruit, veggies, and meat yesterday and was fine until I ate a bowl of Kroger brand Captain Crunch cereal.  Not sure how long this intolerance is going to last, but I hope not too long because it makes me feel like a weakling to get nauseous when eating stuff everybody else can eat and be fine!


----------



## mariofmagdal

Hooray! I got my nettle tea in the mail today! Thanks AMAZON. I am going to have some before I lay back down before work tonight.


----------



## yaya24

Just ordered some Nettle tea from iherb. Can't wait to start sippin it at night. I'm also thinking about brewing some and putting it in a spray bottle for my hair.


----------



## Muse

Well ladies you just can't share everything with everyone. I get a call from my primary doc about my blood tests and she says that my iron and magnesium levels are on the normal to low side but not deficient. I was previously dangerously low in both but considering that I haven't taken supplements for either for more than 4 months that is pretty darn good for me. Then she says that i am dangerously low in vitamin D. I told her at an earlier visit that I was taking chlorella and she turned her nose up at it. She then asked me if I was taking my vit D supplements and i told her no because I am taking my algae. Then she's like "Um...I don't think it has vitamin D, I don't understand why algae would." I said "Yes it does it has more than the supps you told me to take." She said "No it doesn't." I said "Yes it does I am looking right at the nutrition facts." I then read to her how much it has.

Then she told me a lot of times supplements don't really have what they say on the package in them and that I need to get an independent company to check the level of vits. So I told her that maybe I should get an independent company to test the supps she wanted me to take to make sure they had what was on the label. 

She is a big supplement pusher and doesn't believe in today's society that you can get all of your vits from just food. She says the only way I can get D is from the sun or the supps she recommends. I asked her how long it could take to see an improvement in levels if I took supps and she said it could take up to a month so I told her well I have only been taking this algae for a couple weeks and she's just like I told her I would rather get my vits from food now and she said that was impossible. I told her I eat a lot of bananas now for magnesium and she said that's not enough. I find that funny because I'm not deficient in that anymore so I'm getting it from somewhere enough so that it takes me out of deficiency. I'm sorry but I have never heard of a doctor that pushed supplements over healthy eating. Then she went on about how great supplements are and that's why it's a billion dollar industry and I told her the drug industry is a billion dollar industry but that doesn't mean it's good for you! She didn't say anything.

Sorry this was so long but I am completely frustrated and a little down over this. I feel like I have finally found something that will help so many deficiencies that I have and I am so excited and to have my doc completely smash it down WITHOUT even knowing a single thing about it! makes me feel  She never once recommended a healthy diet but she pushes her pills. After I got off the phone with her I remembered what LD said about 4 months being the amount of time a lot of deficiencies were corrected in various studies. I will give myself 4 months and if I take a blood test and it has still not improved then I will try it her way. I think that's only fair. I have now decided to keep my excitement about this stuff here on the boards where people don't shoot it down without knowing anything about it beyond it's name.


----------



## Kimbosheart

LuckyD Congrats on all your progress, I guess if its been a month for you I should be coming up on a month next week. I will be sure to post my observations so we can all compare. And extra congrats on the weight loss. 

I have been thinking and I am going to formulate a personal challenge for myself for March and April and Possibly May. I had that thread about "maximum" hair growth potential and I really think its a matter of getting your body back to basics and then enhancing the growth function some how. So I have been coming up with ideas on how to take the age old advice of "eat right and exercise" to its most efficient point and still have an enjoyable day to day life where I don't live at the gym and eat raw tomatoes. And I think I have some ideas, all this started because of this chlorella journey. I have always been a bit of a geek when it comes to health foods and folk medicine but Chlorella really got me, I love the effects its having on my mind and body, I feel enhanced if that makes sense. 

LOL, sorry for the long post, just thinking out loud I guess.


----------



## Kimbosheart

Muse, give it the four months on the Chlorella and maybe research some other foods that have what you need. I really think you can correct your problems through diet and exercise. Modern medicine hasn't always been around and people were obviously healthy enough to live and procreate before the multi-billion dollar supplement industry came about. Through research and persistence I know you can do it, and keep in mind that some people took higher doses of Chlorella to cure their problems and deficiencies. Maybe you should go even higher like in the 10-15g range for the next few months if you can handle it. 

disclaimer: Im not a doctor, Im not trying to give medical advice, You should consult a doctor that wants to listen to your concerns, Im only repeating whats been posted already on this thread

Sorry I had to CMA


I know that Blackstrap molasses can provide iron and you can use it to sweeten your tea instead of honey or sugar.


----------



## Muse

Kimbosheart said:


> Muse, give it the four months on the Chlorella and maybe research some other foods that have what you need. I really think you can correct your problems through diet and exercise. Modern medicine hasn't always been around and people were obviously healthy enough to live and procreate before the multi-billion dollar supplement industry came about. Through research and persistence I know you can do it, and keep in mind that some people took higher doses of Chlorella to cure their problems and deficiencies. Maybe you should go even higher like in the 10-15g range for the next few months if you can handle it.
> 
> disclaimer: Im not a doctor, Im not trying to give medical advice, You should consult a doctor that wants to listen to your concerns, Im only repeating whats been posted already on this thread
> 
> Sorry I had to CMA
> 
> 
> I know that Blackstrap molasses can provide iron and you can use it to sweeten your tea instead of honey or sugar.



Thank you Kimbosheart. It's funny because I did tell her that people were doing just fine long before supplements. I just finished doing a bit more research on algae and vits and mins needed, how much and where to get them from and I feel pretty safe giving this a shot. I figure I can't be any worse off than I was when I was walking around unknowingly with these deficiencies and not doing anything about it. 

Awesome! Thanks for the molasses tip! I will pick some up tonight because I'd like to replace the white sugar.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mariofmagdal said:


> Hooray! I got my nettle tea in the mail today! Thanks AMAZON. I am going to have some before I lay back down before work tonight.


 

Let us know what you think of the taste mariofmagdal,

I think you ordered the NOW brand, right?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Muse said:


> Well ladies you just can't share everything with everyone. I get a call from my primary doc about my blood tests and she says that my iron and magnesium levels are on the normal to low side but not deficient. I was previously dangerously low in both but considering that I haven't taken supplements for either for more than 4 months that is pretty darn good for me. Then she says that i am dangerously low in vitamin D. I told her at an earlier visit that I was taking chlorella and she turned her nose up at it. She then asked me if I was taking my vit D supplements and i told her no because I am taking my algae. Then she's like "Um...I don't think it has vitamin D, I don't understand why algae would." I said "Yes it does it has more than the supps you told me to take." She said "No it doesn't." I said "Yes it does I am looking right at the nutrition facts." I then read to her how much it has.
> 
> Then she told me a lot of times supplements don't really have what they say on the package in them and that I need to get an independent company to check the level of vits. So I told her that maybe I should get an independent company to test the supps she wanted me to take to make sure they had what was on the label.
> 
> She is a big supplement pusher and doesn't believe in today's society that you can get all of your vits from just food. She says the only way I can get D is from the sun or the supps she recommends. I asked her how long it could take to see an improvement in levels if I took supps and she said it could take up to a month so I told her well I have only been taking this algae for a couple weeks and she's just like I told her I would rather get my vits from food now and she said that was impossible. I told her I eat a lot of bananas now for magnesium and she said that's not enough. I find that funny because I'm not deficient in that anymore so I'm getting it from somewhere enough so that it takes me out of deficiency. I'm sorry but I have never heard of a doctor that pushed supplements over healthy eating. Then she went on about how great supplements are and that's why it's a billion dollar industry and I told her the drug industry is a billion dollar industry but that doesn't mean it's good for you! She didn't say anything.
> 
> Sorry this was so long but I am completely frustrated and a little down over this. I feel like I have finally found something that will help so many deficiencies that I have and I am so excited and to have my doc completely smash it down WITHOUT even knowing a single thing about it! makes me feel  She never once recommended a healthy diet but she pushes her pills. After I got off the phone with her I remembered what LD said about 4 months being the amount of time a lot of deficiencies were corrected in various studies. I will give myself 4 months and if I take a blood test and it has still not improved then I will try it her way. I think that's only fair. I have now decided to keep my excitement about this stuff here on the boards where people don't shoot it down without knowing anything about it beyond it's name.


 


You shouldn't be down!  You have been taking these supplements for less time than me and in that time you've gone from dangerously low in in iron and magnesium to on the normal to low side! That's NOT even what I was expecting you to report. I know chlorella works fast but that's AMAZING.  Some thing may take longer than others. Definitely give it the four months as  you've only been on  chlorella for a couple of weeks. I think you should be proud of the report.

Let's talk worse case: You take a D vit or get it from other foods.  I don't think that will happen, but I'm just worse casing the situation in a few months. How many other vitamins were you normally taking?  I understand about Docs and medicine pushing. My boyfriend is in med school and is only open to alternative methods because he's seen what I've gone through with docs, and being hospitalized, etc. So he's seen how I've turned myself around. I do take the medicines that the doctor prescribe, but when it comes to adding more stuff like vitamins there's just no point when it's in food. 

Shame on her for not recommending a healthy diet!  MUSE you are making your body healthy from the inside out! You keep going.

But PLEASE realize that this report is outstanding.  We've got to see our blessings. For anything to register in two weeks is wonderful.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Kimbosheart said:


> LuckyD Congrats on all your progress, I guess if its been a month for you I should be coming up on a month next week. I will be sure to post my observations so we can all compare. And extra congrats on the weight loss.
> 
> I have been thinking and I am going to formulate a personal challenge for myself for March and April and Possibly May. I had that thread about "maximum" hair growth potential and I really think its a matter of getting your body back to basics and then enhancing the growth function some how. So I have been coming up with ideas on how to take the age old advice of "eat right and exercise" to its most efficient point and still have an enjoyable day to day life where I don't live at the gym and eat raw tomatoes. And I think I have some ideas, all this started because of this chlorella journey. I have always been a bit of a geek when it comes to health foods and folk medicine but Chlorella really got me, I love the effects its having on my mind and body, I feel enhanced if that makes sense.
> 
> LOL, sorry for the long post, just thinking out loud I guess.


 
No Thanks for the long post!  You're apologizing? Then I should apologize for all my posts.  I agree about maximizing your health to me it's tweaks that can make the difference.  Like I shop organically for everything but if I want some chocolate I have it, just organic (although now w/ chlorella I haven't wanted that). No one has time to be in the kitchen juicing all day (er...maybe I shouldn't say that, I should say MOST people don't have time to juice all day) and eat raw tomatoes all day and night.  

To me it's like putting your health and hair on auto pilot. The best stuff goes in, the best results accumulate (depending on the person some will take longer than others but it WILL happen because it has to).

I like autopilot because I can then focus on other things, because I know that good things will happen, because I've done everything I can to make them. Now I don't have to just watch that kettle boil (I think you used that expression but I totally agree with it) because I know it's going to, so I can just move on with my life.  I like to free up my time, and simplify as much as possible.

As for length checks and stuff, I'm not bothering for some months because I know this is good stuff and will help me.  I even have scar on  my hand. I took a pic and will do another in a couple months because I think a scar is healing. But will I check on it everday? No way!  I'm leaving it alone just like my  hair.  Once I find out it's true, I'll post it. Just to share the progress that chlorella is causing in my body. 

Think of the four month mantra, almost everything great with chlorella happens around the fourth month, so if we keep taking it, great effects will accumulate.

Notice I'm not saying maybe anymore I'm really confident in this super food.

As for other foods as long as you maximize it'll help you to get the most. Things like blueberries with antioxidents and seafood really help to make your life healthier.  I'm not even worried about mercury as chlorella pulls it out. But I don't need to go on, everyone has a clue what to do, it's just doing it that matters.

Also I should mention that things take time as I'm sure you know, so whatever tweaks just make sure you give them time to register in your body because if we're doing the right thing they will. I think we just get into the now! Now! Now! and get frustrated and quit before the good stuff happens. It will happen with consistency.

What I'm trying to say in my long winded away is I did find a secret that's not really one:consistency. That's the greatest hair growth, health, everything secret of all in my opinion.  Or rather I should say EFFECTIVE consistency!


----------



## yodie

Muse, we're right in there with ya! I think you made a great decision and I wish more doctors (Western Medical Dr.'s) would try holistic approaches vs. quick fixes.  I'm treating some issues over here and I think we'll both see a huge improvement within four months.

Sipping Nettle tea right now.  I need it.

Felt nauseous off and on today.  Thought I was going to upchuck at one moment.  Even with that, I feel like CHL is one of the best things I've done for my body in a long time. I just know my issues with constipation, anemia, weight and hair will be much better in about four months or so.

No BM's for the last two days, but I finally went today.  BOY!! And that's all I say. 
I feel like this stuff is cleaning my intestines and making clear passageways.  I tend to have alot of mucus.  Better out than in!

Eating: Well, I stopped for an Egg McMuffin this morning.  Not the best choice, but I was running late and it didn't taste the same with CHL. I ate it because that would be all the food until school ended.  Oh, grabbed a cookie in the office this morning.  Phewy! Tasted like concrete (no, I don't really know what concrete tastes like.) I threw that away.


----------



## babydollhair

I have read so many wonderful testimonials on here already! I know it helped me in so many ways dealing with my eyesight, energy, proably kept my weight down after i had the baby, didn't experience postpardum shedding. So anyway, i havent been taking the powder lately...., i must admit i have been trying the amino fuel i read about now, and garlic, and sea vegetables, it can be alot, i actually have 2 get bk in the habit of taking chlorella powder, i need discipline! I hope i didn't disappoint anybody, i did but then i fell off! I will incorporate it again,  Anyway if u didn't know amino fuel makes hair grow too!  This thread is awesome!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Ya'll get this!  My 74 year old cool as heck dad told me his BM was green today!  That just tickled the heck out of me!!

He's taking 15 tabs a day and is loving it, so far so good, no detox symptoms. He thanked me time and time again for looking out for him.

I'm getting ready to order him some aloe juice also.  I have him on SAMe, MSM and probiotics. I'm taking care of my daddy and he is in GREAT shape too !   

He walks every day and lifts weights at the gym!


----------



## CurlyMoo

Jaxhair said:


> No, not at all! Eat the oxtail by all means, it's just the artificial junk we take in when eating/drinking. Things like sweeteners, flavour enhancers, preservatives etc in food and drink - these, in my opinion are toxic and our bodies could do without them. Good old oxtail on the other hand with lovely herbs and spices and veggies added........ making me drool!


 
Oh great!  Because I just finished off a huge pot of it and it had so many veggies and delicious spices in it too. With a lump of oxtails.  I'm celebrating my Chinese birthday Year of the Ox.


----------



## Kimbosheart

AtlantaJJ said:


> Ya'll get this!  My 74 year old cool as heck dad told me his BM was green today!  That just tickled the heck out of me!!
> I'm getting ready to order him some aloe juice also.  I have him on SAMe, MSM and probiotics. I'm taking care of my daddy and he is in GREAT shape too !
> 
> He walks every day and lifts weights at the gym!



Thats so cute. I gave my pills to my mom. I want to give them to my grandma but Im worried because she has other problems.


----------



## Jaxhair

CurlyMoo said:


> Oh great!  Because I just finished off a huge pot of it and it had so many veggies and delicious spices in it too. With a lump of oxtails.  *I'm celebrating my Chinese birthday Year of the Ox*.


LOL at bolded. Glad you enjoyed yout oxtail stew - I've not had any for years - hubby doesn't like it. 

Muse, so glad about your bloodwork you and your body have done well and thanks to chlor (and God, if you believe) for that! Keep taking it and do not be discouraged by the doctor's ignorance - yup, that's what it is, ignorance! I'm HUGE on natural remedies right now, reading books, countless articles etc and nothing in medicine can cure as well as the pure, potent power of nature. Nothing! I work in medicine (as a nurse) and well, we are all trained to treat symptoms, never the cause of a problem - your chlor and healthy eating might get to the cause of your deficiencies and sort them out. The VitD supp your Dr's pushing will only give you VitD and that's it. It's not holistic. Doesn't look into healing the whole of you.

I watched a clip on youtube recently that really testifies to the power of nature in healing. It promotes the raw lifestyle and I know we are not about that here (Disclaimer: I'm not raw, though I eat at least 80% raw on good days). Let me share it with you ladies just to demo the powerful healing of nature: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSUw9SaPLmA

Strive to be healthy. Base it on facts, make informed decisions and take control of your health (we're doing it here anyway).  

Keep well girls, have a fab weekend!

**off to make me a green smoothie for brekkie, lol


----------



## mariofmagdal

luckiestdestiny said:


> Let us know what you think of the taste mariofmagdal,
> 
> I think you ordered the NOW brand, right?


 
Yes, Now brand. I just finished my first cup and I love the taste! It tastes like a regular herb tea to me.


----------



## Muse

luckiestdestiny said:


> You shouldn't be down!  You have been taking these supplements for less time than me and in that time you've gone from dangerously low in in iron and magnesium to on the normal to low side! That's NOT even what I was expecting you to report. I know chlorella works fast but that's AMAZING.  Some thing may take longer than others. Definitely give it the four months as  you've only been on  chlorella for a couple of weeks. I think you should be proud of the report.
> 
> Let's talk worse case: You take a D vit or get it from other foods.  I don't think that will happen, but I'm just worse casing the situation in a few months. How many other vitamins were you normally taking?  I understand about Docs and medicine pushing. My boyfriend is in med school and is only open to alternative methods because he's seen what I've gone through with docs, and being hospitalized, etc. So he's seen how I've turned myself around. I do take the medicines that the doctor prescribe, but when it comes to adding more stuff like vitamins there's just no point when it's in food.
> 
> Shame on her for not recommending a healthy diet!  MUSE you are making your body healthy from the inside out! You keep going.
> 
> *But PLEASE realize that this report is outstanding.  We've got to see our blessings.* For anything to register in two weeks is wonderful.



Thank you so much LD! You are right I should have been looking at it the other way. That my magnesium and iron have improved without the use of conventional supps. The vit D thing can be improved given time. I feel MUCH better and even more hopeful than before today.




yodie said:


> Muse, we're right in there with ya! I think you made a great decision and I wish more doctors (Western Medical Dr.'s) would try holistic approaches vs. quick fixes.  I'm treating some issues over here and I think we'll both see a huge improvement within four months.
> 
> *Sipping Nettle tea right now.  I need it.
> *
> Felt nauseous off and on today.  Thought I was going to upchuck at one moment.  Even with that, I feel like CHL is one of the best things I've done for my body in a long time. I just know my issues with constipation, anemia, weight and hair will be much better in about four months or so.
> 
> No BM's for the last two days, but I finally went today.  BOY!! And that's all I say.
> I feel like this stuff is cleaning my intestines and making clear passageways.  I tend to have alot of mucus.  Better out than in!
> 
> Eating: Well, I stopped for an Egg McMuffin this morning.  Not the best choice, but I was running late and it didn't taste the same with CHL. I ate it because that would be all the food until school ended.  Oh, grabbed a cookie in the office this morning.  Phewy! Tasted like concrete (no, I don't really know what concrete tastes like.) I threw that away.



Yay me too! *takes another sip of tea* Thanks Yodi I knew I could find encouraging words here. I love it here! I am also glad to hear that cookies taste like concrete to you, lol It's working !!




Jaxhair said:


> Muse, so glad about your bloodwork you and your body have done well and thanks to chlor (and God, if you believe) for that! Keep taking it and do not be discouraged by the doctor's ignorance - yup, that's what it is, ignorance! I'm HUGE on natural remedies right now, reading books, countless articles etc and nothing in medicine can cure as well as the pure, potent power of nature. Nothing! I work in medicine (as a nurse) and well, we are all trained to treat symptoms, never the cause of a problem - your chlor and healthy eating might get to the cause of your deficiencies and sort them out. The VitD supp your Dr's pushing will only give you VitD and that's it. It's not holistic. Doesn't look into healing the whole of you.



Thanks Jaxhair! I wish we had more doctors and nurses here with your mindset. You are right about the vit D just treating one part and not the whole. I am actually enjoying being more proactive about my health now


----------



## Muse

babydollhair said:


> I have read so many wonderful testimonials on here already! I know it helped me in so many ways dealing with my eyesight, energy, proably kept my weight down after i had the baby, didn't experience postpardum shedding. So anyway, i havent been taking the powder lately...., i must admit i have been trying the amino fuel i read about now, and garlic, and sea vegetables, it can be alot, i actually have 2 get bk in the habit of taking chlorella powder, i need discipline! I hope i didn't disappoint anybody, i did but then i fell off! I will incorporate it again,  Anyway if u didn't know amino fuel makes hair grow too!  This thread is awesome!



Hi Babydoll hair, we still love you even though you aren't taking it You helped us get started! 

Were you taking chlorella while pregnant? Because I wonder if this would be even better for a baby than taking prenatals.

I have taken Amino Fuel before but not long enough to see results I couldn't even make it through my first bottle. It was just so thick and SWEET to me, hard to get down and tasted like concentrated orange juice without any water. Do you mix it with anything? I got the idea from one of the ladies on this board-she said she got a LOT of growth in one month from taking it.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Muse said:


> Hi Babydoll hair, we still love you even though you aren't taking it You helped us get started!
> 
> Were you taking chlorella while pregnant? Because I wonder if this would be even better for a baby than taking prenatals.
> 
> I have taken Amino Fuel before but not long *enough to see results I couldn't even make it through my first bottle. It was just so thick and SWEET to me, hard to get down and tasted like concentrated orange juice without any water.* Do you mix it with anything? I got the idea from one of the ladies on this board-she said she got a LOT of growth in one month from taking it.


 this is exactly how I remember it


----------



## lovetolearn2828

AtlantaJJ said:


> Ya'll get this! My 74 year old cool as heck dad told me his BM was green today! That just tickled the heck out of me!!
> 
> He's taking 15 tabs a day and is loving it, so far so good, no detox symptoms. He thanked me time and time again for looking out for him.
> 
> I'm getting ready to order him some aloe juice also. I have him on SAMe, MSM and probiotics. I'm taking care of my daddy and he is in GREAT shape too !
> 
> He walks every day and lifts weights at the gym!


 
Owww I'm happy for your dad I just did 15 tabs today but my poo is not green yet. Then again I haven't gone yet.


----------



## Muse

Holding steady at 9g chlorella. I am completely regular even more so than before I started and I have noticed a lack of interest in junk food. Not COMPLETELY gone but lots better than what I was. I don't feel like I have to have a sweet treat after dinner like I use to, my tea takes the place of that now and it satisfies. 

I did do a nettle rinse and I can't believe how soft my hair is AFTER it's dry. One thing though I did use a new conditioner also so I guess maybe it wouldn't be fair to give all the credit to the tea just yet but I am willing to bet that's what it was because I have NEVER had any conditioner make my air dried hair feel so soft BEFORE I put any products in. For some reason I have a really coarse patch of hair right in front and NOTHING softens it unless I flat iron it. It's soft now! I am going to leave out the new conditioner next time so I can see if it's the nettle that did it. This may be my answer to crunchy air dried hair.


----------



## yodie

Today is wash day.  I can't believe how fluffy and soft my air dried hair feels.  I think this is because of the nettle rinses.  If so, (I'll find out after many rinses) I'll be a nettle rinsing girl for life!

Yesterday wasn't a good day.  Felt nauseous most of the day.  I also ate poorly and I think CHL beats me up when I have bad food in my system.  Slight headache today and I'm backed up from the junk I ate yesterday. UGH!! Good lesson though.  No more eating out for a long time and I have no desire for sweets.  It's a new day.  

Holding steady at 10g and longing to ditch my aloe for good.  Not yet!


----------



## mariofmagdal

I feel bloated and fatigued today. My body is in pain to the point I had to put a brace on my hand. I slept most of the day. I am gonna force myself to eat and then enjoy some nettle tea.I have to wash DD hair, I am gonna brew some nettle tea and try it out on her. Thanks ladies for the great tea rinse updates.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Muse said:


> Hi Babydoll hair, we still love you even though you aren't taking it You helped us get started!
> 
> Were you taking chlorella while pregnant? Because I wonder if this would be even better for a baby than taking prenatals.
> 
> I have taken Amino Fuel before but not long enough to see results I couldn't even make it through my first bottle. It was just so thick and SWEET to me, hard to get down and tasted like concentrated orange juice without any water. Do you mix it with anything? I got the idea from one of the ladies on this board-she said she got a LOT of growth in one month from taking it.


 
I was reading a study about pregnant women taking it and benefitting but that it's necessary to ask the doc.

Amino Fuel...maybe Babydollhair didn't know aminos are in chlorella at the time? I guess if you want to get even more, but then you can just up your chlorella dose IDK to each their own.  

I love Babydollhair, she's been instrumental in letting us know about long term use of this product!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

lovetolearn2828 said:


> Owww I'm happy for your dad I just did 15 tabs today but my poo is not green yet. Then again I haven't gone yet.


 

lovetolearn2828

If you're constipated it's important to cut your dose until your body is used to it.  We've posted articles and stuff (and MUSE posted and explained how it's bad to let it sit in your intestines as chlorella pulls out toxins and all those toxins will be just sitting there ready to be reabsorbed).  So you want them out!  If not constipation, please disregard.


----------



## SouthernStunner

I wanna thank everyone that has helped me.  No the taste was not for me but I ordered the tablets and will be getting them soon.

I was getting down because I live on a small island (30 miles long 24 miles wide) so there isnt a Whole Foods but I did find 2 organic shops (they didnt help but its nice to know there here) and I finally found some Green Foods juice and it has spirnulla and chlorella in it.  So that with the tablets should be all I need.  I will start the juice this Monday and the tablets the following (dont want to put my body in shock).  Oh and the juice is not bad.

I will PM the person that wanted my powder chlorella.  Many have PMed me so it will be the first one.

--SoutherStunner


----------



## Whimsy

I'm slightly miffed at myself for not being as consistent as I should.  I hate the gaseousness and the bellyrumbleness the chlorella gives me, but I love being regular.  Going once a day is fabulous for me.  I'm going to try to take 3g in the a.m. and 3g at night and see how that goes.  

I'm so glad to read about all the benefits everyone's having!!


----------



## belle_reveuse28

luckiestdestiny said:


> Excellent article. Thanks!


 
I find this article, http://chlorella-europe.com/chlorellaweight.html, very interesting as well!  It was excellent and most of what it has said I have personally to be true.  What's even more interesting is this.  Everyone, including me, has talked about their desire for less sweets.  Well, in this article, it says that chlorella has high percentages of phenylalanine.  Phenylalanine is used as a sweetener in diet soft drinks and snack foods, as a calorie free alternative.  One thing I heard though is the way they were "harvesting" the phenylalanine was not good and dangerous for health.  Apparently, chemical or bioengineered sweeteners make the bile thick and therefore, inhibit the body's ability to emulsify fats and therefore, causes more weight gain.  That's why many people dont drink diet drinks.  And the chemicals used to make it weren't good for you.  But if it naturally occurs in chlorella, and as an amino acid, then it's most definitely or probably safer. 

This article is interesting because it says that chlorella naturally has this, which is an amino acid.  Which is probably why it satisfies one's cravings for sugar, even though the chlorella isn't sweet at all.  This is certainly my theory, and somewhat tested, but of course, I'm not running a control group and test group, so who knows.  Just a thought though!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

SouthernStunner said:


> I wanna thank everyone that has helped me. No the taste was not for me but I ordered the tablets and will be getting them soon.
> 
> I was getting down because I live on a small island (30 miles long 24 miles wide) so there isnt a Whole Foods but I did find 2 organic shops (they didnt help but its nice to know there here) and I finally found some Green Foods juice and it has spirnulla and chlorella in it. So that with the tablets should be all I need. I will start the juice this Monday and the tablets the following (dont want to put my body in shock). Oh and the juice is not bad.
> 
> I will PM the person that wanted my powder chlorella. Many have PMed me so it will be the first one.
> 
> --SoutherStunner


 

Did you try adding the chlorella to that green juice before you give up?  I'm just betting it'll work for you, or at least I hope so.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Whimsy said:


> I'm slightly miffed at myself for not being as consistent as I should. I hate the gaseousness and the bellyrumbleness the chlorella gives me, but I love being regular. Going once a day is fabulous for me. I'm going to try to take 3g in the a.m. and 3g at night and see how that goes.
> 
> I'm so glad to read about all the benefits everyone's having!!


 Yeah. If you can just find a way to be consistent and power through the gaseousness should subside w/ consistence.  Stopping and starting probably causes your body to have to get used to chlorella all over again.
Glad that it makes you regular and please update us!


----------



## Whimsy

Would it be a bad move to take 6gs in the evenings only?  I think this would help ease the gassy daytimes...I don't mind being a farty mcfartster at home.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

belle_reveuse28 said:


> I find this article, http://chlorella-europe.com/chlorellaweight.html, very interesting as well! It was excellent and most of what it has said I have personally to be true. What's even more interesting is this. Everyone, including me, has talked about their desire for less sweets. Well, in this article, it says that chlorella has high percentages of phenylalanine. Phenylalanine is used as a sweetener in diet soft drinks and snack foods, as a calorie free alternative. One thing I heard though is the way they were "harvesting" the phenylalanine was not good and dangerous for health. Apparently, chemical or bioengineered sweeteners make the bile thick and therefore, inhibit the body's ability to emulsify fats and therefore, causes more weight gain. That's why many people dont drink diet drinks. And the chemicals used to make it weren't good for you. But if it naturally occurs in chlorella, and as an amino acid, then it's most definitely or probably safer.
> 
> This article is interesting because it says that chlorella naturally has this, which is an amino acid. Which is probably why it satisfies one's cravings for sugar, even though the chlorella isn't sweet at all. This is certainly my theory, and somewhat tested, but of course, I'm not running a control group and test group, so who knows. Just a thought though!


 

Yeah, thanks for the article.  Yeah it's definitely talking about stuff engineered in the lab, not made in nature which is why chlorella is considered a perfect super food.  And also causes fat LOSS instead of causing gain (that study I provided earlier about the people losing body fat over four months of taking chlorella) for those that need to lose it, though balancing the bodies metabolism.  

I wonder about the whole sugar thing, as chlorella doesn't have a lot of sugar in it at all.  Maybe just the natural version of that that's there helps w/ that craving.  That could be a good theory, but then again it does also help w/ my cravings for everything from pasta to chocolate.

Thanks again


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Whimsy said:


> Would it be a bad move to take 6gs in the evenings only? I think this would help ease the gassy daytimes...I don't mind being a farty mcfartster at home.


 
I don't split mine up in the day.

Could also be a reason you're not as consistent.

For those that are driven to do so, they can do that. I know myself. If I split into two, I'd forget one, or get preoccupied w/ something else and not have the time, etc.  So I set habits so I don't forget.  For instance my medicine for my thyroid I take it right when I wake up PERIOD. So I don't forget.  For chlorella I take it right at dinner period, so I don't forget. I'm making my dinner and I'm like darn it, where's my chlorella. Or I'm out getting a bite, I reach right in my bag and get some chlorella tablets because I've made it a habit.

So I just take my whole thing at dinner.  It says it can be taken any time so that's what I do.

Would it be better to take it split? Probably. But it's better to take it consistently more importantly than any other factor so I'd say go for it! Take it at night.  Heck I take more than 6 grams in one sitting and I've been doing the dinner thing every day for a month.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Great Stars in Heaven my hair is growing faster!! 

I have got to straighten my hair next weekend for a length check photo... 

It's really soft too !!!   I won't even mention my nails!

ETA:  I just read LD's post, I take a dose in the morning without fail, then I take another either before lunch or before bed, I just feel compelled to spread my dose out through the day.  My dad is taking them 3 times per day.  To me it's like food so I want to make sure it's in my system at least every 12 hours.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

I might add it's been working out for me, so I don't think it's a detriment to take it once a day and every article I read said it can be taken at anytime


----------



## luckiestdestiny

AtlantaJJ said:


> Great Stars in Heaven my hair is growing faster!!
> 
> I have got to straighten my hair next weekend for a length check photo...
> 
> It's really soft too !!! I won't even mention my nails!


 

The little smilies above are singing a congratulations song to you!

Softness I agree, chlorella has made my hair grow out softer (nettle helps too but I know chlorella also does)


----------



## Whimsy

luckiestdestiny said:


> I don't split mine up in the day.
> 
> Could also be a reason you're not as consistent.
> 
> For those that are driven to do so, they can do that. I know myself. If I split into two, I'd forget one, or get preoccupied w/ something else and not have the time, etc.  So I set habits so I don't forget.  For instance my medicine for my thyroid I take it right when I wake up PERIOD. So I don't forget.  For chlorella I take it right at dinner period, so I don't forget. I'm making my dinner and I'm like darn it, where's my chlorella. Or I'm out getting a bite, I reach right in my bag and get some chlorella tablets because I've made it a habit.
> 
> So I just take my whole thing at dinner.  It says it can be taken any time so that's what I do.
> 
> Would it be better to take it split? Probably. But it's better to take it consistently more importantly than any other factor so I'd say go for it! Take it at night.  Heck I take more than 6 grams in one sitting and I've been doing the dinner thing every day for a month.



Yeah i've been forgetting a dose some days, i'll just take 6 pills at dinner and see how that works out for me.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

luckiestdestiny said:


> The little smilies above are singing a congratulations song to you!
> 
> Softness I agree, chlorella has made my hair grow out softer (nettle helps too but I know chlorella also does)


I can't imagine what's its going to be like after 4 months, just 3 weeks and all I can say is wow!!! 

Chlorella has allowed me to drop 3 pounds without doing a thing, and I swear my hair has grown an inch... I have grown claws for nails too. My toe nail polish looks like I need a fill-in, they usually grow really, really slow.  

This is nothing short of amazing for me


----------



## belle_reveuse28

AtlantaJJ said:


> I can't imagine what's its going to be like after 4 months, just 3 weeks and all I can say is wow!!!
> 
> Chlorella has allowed me to drop 3 pounds without doing a thing, and I swear my hair has grown an inch... I have grown claws for nails too. My toe nail polish looks like I need a fill-in, they usually grow really, really slow.
> 
> This is nothing short of amazing for me


Man, I'm jealous!  My hair is natural and a thick as a banchee's arse!  I think my hair is growing, but I didn't pay much attention to how long it was when I started because I was so psyched about the whole health factors, esp. the cancer thing.  Cancer really freaks me out and when people around you are being diagnosed with it or dying more often than you'd ever imagine, it really just freaks me the heck out.  So along with weight loss and appetite curbing, I've not paid any attention to my hair.  I hope it's growing, and I dont want to straighten it because it got really damaged with heat during the holidays.  So i'm a little discouraged as far as the hair thing is going.  Maybe it's just healthier for me to assume my hair is growing well, huh?  

ETA: Okay, I decided I may straighten a section of my hair just for measurement and see what's gonna ha[ppen in the next four weeks. (sighs relief)


----------



## Platinum

I bought some Chlorella pills from the Health Food store today. Not only am I hoping for good growth, I'm looking forward to Chlorella's detoxing benefits.I eat a lot of processed and fast foods when I'm on the road. I hope this doesn't make me lose weight though.


----------



## CurlyMoo

AtlantaJJ said:


> Great Stars in Heaven my hair is growing faster!!
> 
> I have got to straighten my hair next weekend for a length check photo...
> 
> It's really soft too !!! I won't even mention my nails!
> 
> ETA: I just read LD's post, I take a dose in the morning without fail, then I take another either before lunch or before bed, I just feel compelled to spread my dose out through the day. My dad is taking them 3 times per day. To me it's like food so I want to make sure it's in my system at least every 12 hours.


 
Congratulations!!! How long have you been taking CHL? Do you notice any thickness or does it fill fuller like a larger volume?

What stands out about my hair is that it's much thicker even for Mega-Tek. I know that when I started CHL my hair was touching BSL and a few days ago I had my niece pull my hair and it reached close to the middle of my bra strap. And I wear the wide straps ya'll. I don't know if I will claim growth yet as I am not scheduled for a length check till next week. And my nails are thicker and tougher.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Man, I'm jealous! My hair is natural and a thick as a banchee's arse! I think my hair is growing, but I didn't pay much attention to how long it was when I started because I was so psyched about the whole health factors, esp. the cancer thing. Cancer really freaks me out and when people around you are being diagnosed with it or dying more often than you'd ever imagine, it really just freaks me the heck out. So along with weight loss and appetite curbing, I've not paid any attention to my hair. I hope it's growing, and I dont want to straighten it because it got really damaged with heat during the holidays. So i'm a little discouraged as far as the hair thing is going. Maybe it's just healthier for me to assume my hair is growing well, huh?
> 
> *ETA: Okay, I decided I may straighten a section of my hair just for measurement and see what's gonna ha[ppen in the next four weeks*. (sighs relief)


 

That's what I do when I'm really lazy. I take a section after wash dc and I put on some more conditioner and Moisture block for heat protection, let it dry.  Then I flat iron away.  I then know my length.  I then just rewet that section w/ a little shampoo(because I need to get out the MB so that moisture can penetrate), add a little more conditioner,and let it air dry. Then I just braid up all my hair. 

That's when I want to go lazy style, though I don't do that at every length check. Sometimes I'll do the whole head to see how it's all growing out.


----------



## CurlyMoo

I wonder if it's possible to get protein overload with using Mega-Tek and Chlorella? I know Babydollhair is using MT and CHL. In fact I plan on getting the Protein Bolthouse Farms Goodness fruit juice smoothy. I want to try all of that deliciousness.........


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Platinum said:


> I bought some Chlorella pills from the Health Food store today. Not only am I hoping for good growth, I'm looking forward to Chlorella's detoxing benefits.I eat a lot of processed and fast foods when I'm on the road. I hope this doesn't make me lose weight though.


 
If you're tiny or normal weight, you won't lose. I posted an article about this earlier. Chlorella just balances the body.

Being overweight causes the body to be imbalanced. Think about it when you're overweight you have HUGE higher likelihood for:     Diabetes, Heart Disease, Stroke, High Blood Pressure, Diabetes, Fatty liver disease, Gallbladder disease, Sleep Apnea,  Gout,  and Cancer among a whole other host of problems.  That's why I roll my eyes when people say it's okay to be overweight. Don't get me wrong I need to lose weight,  but I'm not in denial. I KNOW it's bad for my body health wise.  Yes you should LOVE yourself no matter what size, but you should also try to get your body in the best shape possible so that you can live the best life possible. At least that's my belief.  And I have a thyroid problem so I was told by docs I'd never be able to lose it all so ha! ha! to them because I've lost almost all of it back.

I digress I got off the subject. An imbalanced body becomes balanced through taking chlorella in all ways. If your body is thin (lucky you whether metabolism or eating right), it is not needing balance in that way, chlorella will more than likely balance other "things" whatever they are in your body and cleans you of toxins.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

CurlyMoo said:


> I wonder if it's possible to get protein overload with using Mega-Tek and Chlorella? I know Babydollhair is using MT and CHL. In fact I plan on getting the Protein Bolthouse Farms Goodness fruit juice smoothy. I want to try all of that deliciousness.........


 
I wouldn't think so because one is external and one internal. But if your hair changes and doeesn't need as much protein, you may reconsider at that point. 

Wow protein smoothies. You are powering up the protein, huh?  Hair growth exceleration!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Man, I'm jealous!  My hair is natural and a thick as a banchee's arse!  I think my hair is growing, but I didn't pay much attention to how long it was when I started because I was so psyched about the whole health factors, esp. the cancer thing.  Cancer really freaks me out and when people around you are being diagnosed with it or dying more often than you'd ever imagine, it really just freaks me the heck out.  So along with weight loss and appetite curbing, I've not paid any attention to my hair.  I hope it's growing, and I dont want to straighten it because it got really damaged with heat during the holidays.  So i'm a little discouraged as far as the hair thing is going.  Maybe it's just healthier for me to assume my hair is growing well, huh?
> 
> ETA: Okay, I decided I may straighten a section of my hair just for measurement and see what's gonna ha[ppen in the next four weeks. (sighs relief)


You know what's funny, I joined this "challenge" totally for the health benefits. I wasn't really super concerned with my hair growth because I was convinced that it was just going to grow at it's standard rate regardless of what I do.  So when I start to look at my hair and see this incredible growth spurt, (my son just verified) what a pleasant surprise!

I am sure your hair is growing too!!  I was planning to straighten at the end of this month, so I'm on schedule and due for a length check and a light trim.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

CurlyMoo said:


> Congratulations!!! How long have you been taking CHL? Do you notice any thickness or does it fill fuller like a larger volume?
> 
> What stands out about my hair is that it's much thicker even for Mega-Tek. I know that when I started CHL my hair was touching BSL and a few days ago I had my niece pull my hair and it reached close to the middle of my bra strap. And I wear the wide straps ya'll. I don't know if I will claim growth yet as I am not scheduled for a length check till next week. And my nails are thicker and tougher.



It is definately thicker and longer...which is amazing. I'm sorry I didn't do before pictures sooner.... I need to go back in the thread and determine when I started the challenge but I could swear it was like the last week of January or so ... I'll scroll back to see.

My nails are thicker, longer and stronger.  I'm not getting the horizontal splits I usually get when they get longer than a certain length.  This doesn't make sense because it takes 4 - 5 months to grow out an entire nail.

ETA: My first post was on 1/29/2009 and I started taking it that day because I already had it here at the house, I just never took it...


----------



## yodie

I'll have to live vicariously through you ladies as it relates to hair growth.  I'm praying that my hair is growing...I just don't know.  I do know that it's soooo soft.  This is the best my hair has ever felt after air drying.  I don't plan to check for length until May, so I should have some kind of growth by then.  

I'm still slightly nauseous.  Its better than yesterday, but it comes and goes.  Man.. is my system that toxic?


----------



## belle_reveuse28

yodie said:


> I'll have to live vicariously through you ladies as it relates to hair growth. I'm praying that my hair is growing...I just don't know. I do know that it's soooo soft. This is the best my hair has ever felt after air drying. I don't plan to check for length until May, so I should have some kind of growth by then.
> 
> I'm still slightly nauseous. Its better than yesterday, but it comes and goes. Man.. is my system that toxic?


 

Yodie, I had a day last week where I was nauseated beyond belief and for the whole day.  It was right after I had taken the chlorella and drank my fastling tea.  I've been doing this regime for three weeks now and had not had that effect, but other detoxing effects.  So maybe they vary at times, or maybe one effect is consistent until you're done detoxing.  But I was miserable that whole day and stayed in bed... I kept trying to eat things to make my tummy feel better and it all came down to peppermints.  I ate some peppermints and I was fine.. but once I finished eating them, the nausea came back, so I brewed some peppermint tea and I was much much better.  HTH


----------



## belle_reveuse28

AtlantaJJ said:


> You know what's funny, I joined this "challenge" totally for the health benefits. I wasn't really super concerned with my hair growth because I was convinced that it was just going to grow at it's standard rate regardless of what I do. So when I start to look at my hair and see this incredible growth spurt, (my son just verified) what a pleasant surprise!
> 
> I am sure your hair is growing too!! I was planning to straighten at the end of this month, so I'm on schedule and due for a length check and a light trim.


 

Thanks, I needed that encouragement!  Im like a wide eyed trusting little child here soaking up everything you say! Hahaha...   I feel much better


----------



## luckiestdestiny

AtlantaJJ said:


> It is definately thicker and longer...which is amazing. I'm sorry I didn't do before pictures sooner.... I need to go back in the thread and determine when I started the challenge but I could swear it was like the last week of January or so ... I'll scroll back to see.
> 
> My nails are thicker, longer and stronger. I'm not getting the horizontal splits I usually get when they get longer than a certain length. *This doesn't make sense because it takes 4 - 5 months to grow out an entire nail.[*/quote]
> 
> It does make sense. That's why I was so happy about my accidental discovery.  Because when I started doing research and putting two and two together it made sense that if the chlorella growth factor caused rapid regeneration in the body then all things would happen at a faster rate then normal. Meaning if your cells are regenerating,your nails are going to grow faster, and so is your hair.  Yes it has to repair other stuff for some people first, but when it kicks in, it kicks in.  Its the whole CGF factor.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Thanks, I needed that encouragement!  Im like a wide eyed trusting little child here soaking up everything you say! Hahaha...   I feel much better


Its exciting to know we are doing something so good for our health!!  Its empowering to know that we can make choices to help our chances of living a long healthy, disease free lives.  Yes we can!!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie;7145421[B said:
			
		

> ]I'll have to live vicariously through you ladies as it relates to hair growth. I'm praying that my hair is growing...I just don't know.[/B] I do know that it's soooo soft. This is the best my hair has ever felt after air drying. I don't plan to check for length until May, so I should have some kind of growth by then.
> 
> I'm still slightly nauseous. Its better than yesterday, but it comes and goes.* Man.. is my system that toxic?[/*quote]
> 
> 
> To first bolded part we will all reap the benefits. I just feel it to my core which is why I started this post in the first place. It's just a matter of time Yodie. Just don't think about it and I'm sure one day you'll look up and gasp with shock at how much your hair has grown.  That's what I'm doing. No length checks daily or weekly for me. Just next time I have one I know I'll have a pleasant suprise.
> 
> 
> To 2nd bolded I remember you stopped and started back. I think you're having problems because of that.Even though babydoll hair hasn't been consistent lately she's taken it for over a year and her body is used to the chlorella and probably pretty clean of toxins. You were just getting started when you stopped taking them so to speak and are now starting back. I'm sure it'll settle down eventually with consistency.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

AtlantaJJ said:


> Its exciting to know we are doing something so good for our health!! Its empowering to know that we can make choices to help our chances of living a long healthy, disease free lives. Yes we can!!!


 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed on that. I'm hoping that chlorella will help me with my thyroid disease and just keep me clean of toxins so that my body can be healthy. Another thing I forgot to mention is that chlorella alkanizes the body. Cancer grows in acidic bodies, and so does other disease according to some scientists and health guides out there. So chlorella helps our body to be in the optimal condition for good health.

It is a MUST for the rest of my life.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

AtlantaJJ said:


> I can't imagine what's its going to be like after 4 months, just 3 weeks and all I can say is wow!!!
> 
> Chlorella has allowed me to drop 3 pounds without doing a thing, and I swear my hair has grown an inch... I have grown claws for nails too. *My toe nail polish looks like I need a fill-in, they usually grow really, really slow. *
> 
> This is nothing short of amazing for me


 Welcome to the toenail growth club. It's not fun but at least we know something's working. I was kinda lonely with reservations for one as no one else seemed to be noticing this side effect. So I'll tell the waiter to put set another plate down, some silver ware, and pull over a chair.  Grab some big toe nail clippers, or brace yourself at the salon. My toenails are thicker too and I'm constantly cutting them!


----------



## Dare~to~Dream

*I just started taking Chlorophyll (Swanson) today and earlier I had a little indigestion (with belching ).  I am beginning to wonder if this is because of the Chlorophyll....I only took one capsule after eating per the instructions (hours later I had indigestion...though it could be due to the *gummy* erplexed rice-from takeout-that I had for lunch).  *Shrugs**


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Dare~to~Dream said:


> *I just started taking Chlorophyll (Swanson) today and earlier I had a little indigestion (with belching ). I am beginning to wonder if this is because of the Chlorophyll....I only took one capsule after eating per the instructions (hours later I had indigestion...though it could be due to the *gummy* erplexed rice-from takeout-that I had for lunch). *Shrugs**


 
Hey dare to dream chlorella is not chlorophyl, though chlorella does contain some.

Chlorophyl is mainly to remove toxins

Chlorella: removes toxins, balances the body, and has chlorella growth factor which causes rapid cell regeneration, alkanizes the body to keep it safe from disease, and in addition provides the body with every essential nutrient from vitamins to enzymes and minerals.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream

luckiestdestiny said:


> Hey dare to dream chlorella is not chlorophyl, though chlorella does contain some.
> 
> Chlorophyl is mainly to remove toxins
> 
> Chlorella: removes toxins, balances the body, and has chlorella growth factor which causes rapid cell regeneration, alkanizes the body to keep it safe from disease, and in addition provides the body with every essential nutrient from vitamins to enzymes and minerals.



*Yeah, I knew there were differences between the two but I ordered Chlorophyll because it was a buy 1 get 1 free thing, lol.  I just don't like the indigestion.  Have you had any digestion or stomach discomfort with Chlorella? *


----------



## yodie

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Yodie, I had a day last week where I was nauseated beyond belief and for the whole day. It was right after I had taken the chlorella and drank my fastling tea. I've been doing this regime for three weeks now and had not had that effect, but other detoxing effects. So maybe they vary at times, or maybe one effect is consistent until you're done detoxing. But I was miserable that whole day and stayed in bed... I kept trying to eat things to make my tummy feel better and it all came down to peppermints. I ate some peppermints and I was fine.. but once I finished eating them, the nausea came back, so I brewed some peppermint tea and I was much much better. HTH


 
Thanks for that tip.  I'll pick up peppermints and expect the best.  Glad the nauseau is passing for you too.  BR, we're getting ready to tie the.... (smile).  Chlorella is tying up some loose ends (wink...wink...)


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Dare~to~Dream said:


> *Yeah, I knew there were differences between the two but I ordered Chlorophyll because it was a buy 1 get 1 free thing, lol. I just don't like the indigestion. Have you had any digestion or stomach discomfort with Chlorella? *


 I haven't but others have had a problem during the detox phase.


----------



## yodie

*To 2nd bolded I remember you stopped and started back. I* *think you're having problems because of that*.Even though babydoll hair hasn't been consistent lately she's taken it for over a year and her body is used to the chlorella and probably pretty clean of toxins. You were just getting started when you stopped taking them so to speak and are now starting back. I'm sure it'll settle down eventually with consistency.[/quote]

I never stopped taking CHL.  I just went down from 9g to about 2-3 g's when my mom came to visit.  It was enough for my green to go back to brown. 

I feel like I started detoxing all over again and I'm sure I never finished the first round.  Oh well, I have nothing but time.  I just liken this detoxing and waiting on all the health benefits as my "Esther" phase.  It takes time to become MORE beautiful inside and out.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream

luckiestdestiny said:


> I haven't but others have had a problem during the detox phase.



*I've read the beginning of the thread but *skimmed* the rest...I did see a few posts about the stomach discomfort. I feel mostly bloated...I'm glad it's not nausea or else I'll stop taking it. *


----------



## CurlyMoo

Here is the website of the juices/smoothies that I get from grocery stores. I add my Chlorella to these and it's a great treat. It's nice to know there are more that I haven't tried. They are most delicious. 

http://www.bolthouse.com/


Go to "our products" and choose Beverages. Also, go to "find a store" and add in your zip code to see if any of the stores near you have them.

And here are all of the beverages on one page:

http://www.bolthouse.com/juice_main.html


----------



## Serenity_Peace

luckiestdestiny said:


> I meant to put *source natural powder and tablets*. So know that when you check pills under source naturals, you are voting for powder.



Source Naturals is a great, great brand! As is Solgar!!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Hey ladies who are using the "other" chlorella brands please tell which one you're using. I know that Jax has already chimed in. Please just post so that we can track the results. Thanks so much.


----------



## yodie

I love Green Machine. How many of these do you go through a week? Maybe this will help me enjoy the powder. I also wonder if Costco has them for a better price.





CurlyMoo said:


> Here is the website of the juices/smoothies that I get from grocery stores. I add my Chlorella to these and it's a great treat. It's nice to know there are more that I haven't tried. They are most delicious.
> 
> http://www.bolthouse.com/
> 
> 
> Go to "our products" and choose Beverages. Also, go to "find a store" and add in your zip code to see if any of the stores near you have them.


----------



## CurlyMoo

yodie said:


> I love Green Machine. How many of these do you go through a week? Maybe this will help me enjoy the powder. I also wonder if Costco has them for a better price.


 
I would have to say maybe 8-10 bottles a week. There's the 64oz Green Goodness that will last 2 days and then the others are a liter and they will last a day each. I try to add some from each bottle so that I won't run out of one that same day.  I only drink them when I take CHL, which is 3x a day. I may have to train my body to take CHL once a day with a full dose.


----------



## Scorpimini14720

Hi Ladies!!!!! I am finally coming out of lurk mode to join you ladies. I read the post from begining to end (talk about a long read!!!!) and I am sold. I ordered CHL from vitacost last week and it came in 2 days. I started taking it on Monday, 3 grams of CHL & 3 grams of Spirulina in a green smoothie. I had a euphoric headrush after 20 min. I don't know exactly how to explain it. It was energy and it put me in a great mood and I had a tiny green BM. I had energy throughtout the week and again the euphoric feeling. I went throughout the week bloated. I knew I had to go, but couldn't. I have been dirinking water (at least 74 oz) so I was suprised that I couldn't go. Finally Friday I had 2 small green BMs. I have had really bad gas this week.  My husband told me one morning that I passed gas in my sleep and he kept trying to tuck the covers around me so the smell wouldn't get out.  (sorry, TMI)  I am  so glad I was asleep.  LOL!!!!
I don't think that I have detoxed in this week, but the energy!!!!! What made me decide to post (I was going to post after 3 weeks) was today when I was coming home from the gym, I was drinking the rest of my water and it taste like bleach (it was zephryhills). YUK!!!!
Later this evening I came home and decided to relax and poured myself a glass of wine (white merlot ) It taste awful!!!!! What am I going to do, can't drink my wine. LOL!!! 
Well ladies, I am really excited to see where this journey will take me this year. I hope to receive all the possible benefits  from this superfood. I would love to lose about 7-10 lbs, clarity, energy as well as hair growth. Thank you LD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scorpimini14720

Sorry, I voted but I didn't add in my post, I am using Source Naturals Yaeyama Powder and Earthrise Spirulina.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Scorpimini14720 said:


> Hi Ladies!!!!! I am finally coming out of lurk mode to join you ladies. I read the post from begining to end (talk about a long read!!!!) and I am sold. I ordered CHL from vitacost last week and it came in 2 days. I started taking it on Monday, 3 grams of CHL & 3 grams of Spirulina in a green smoothie. I had a euphoric headrush after 20 min. I don't know exactly how to explain it. It was energy and it put me in a great mood and I had a tiny green BM. I had energy throughtout the week and again the euphoric feeling. I went throughout the week bloated. I knew I had to go, but couldn't. I have been dirinking water (at least 74 oz) so I was suprised that I couldn't go. Finally Friday I had 2 small green BMs. I have had really bad gas this week. My husband told me one morning that I passed gas in my sleep and he kept trying to tuck the covers around me so the smell wouldn't get out. (sorry, TMI) I am so glad I was asleep. LOL!!!!
> I don't think that I have detoxed in this week, but the energy!!!!! What made me decide to post (I was going to post after 3 weeks) was today when I was coming home from the gym, I was drinking the rest of my water and it taste like bleach (it was zephryhills). YUK!!!!
> Later this evening I came home and decided to relax and poured myself a glass of wine (white merlot ) It taste awful!!!!! What am I going to do, can't drink my wine. LOL!!!
> Well ladies, I am really excited to see where this journey will take me this year. I hope to receive all the possible benefits from this superfood. I would love to lose about 7-10 lbs, clarity, energy as well as hair growth. Thank you LD!!!!!!!!!!


 
Welcome to the party, Scorpimini14720. Good to have you on board.   Don't worry your husband will get used to your after effects. Good thing the only being that has to smell my after effects is the cat. And compared to his stuff he won't be complaining. I can tell that CHL has effected my taste buds too because I don't enjoy chocolate the way I use to. But I don't really eat that many sweets to begin with. Enjoy the journey.


----------



## Serenity_Peace

Scorpimini14720 said:


> Sorry, I voted but I didn't add in my post, I am using Source Naturals Yaeyama Powder and Earthrise Spirulina.



How are you mixing these to make them taste bearable?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Scorpimini14720 said:


> Hi Ladies!!!!! I am finally coming out of lurk mode to join you ladies. I read the post from begining to end (talk about a long read!!!!) and I am sold. I ordered CHL from vitacost last week and it came in 2 days. I started taking it on Monday, 3 grams of CHL & 3 grams of Spirulina in a green smoothie. I had a euphoric headrush after 20 min. I don't know exactly how to explain it. It was energy and it put me in a great mood and I had a tiny green BM. I had energy throughtout the week and again the euphoric feeling. I went throughout the week bloated. I knew I had to go, but couldn't. I have been dirinking water (at least 74 oz) so I was suprised that I couldn't go. Finally Friday I had 2 small green BMs. I have had really bad gas this week. My husband told me one morning that I passed gas in my sleep and he kept trying to tuck the covers around me so the smell wouldn't get out. (sorry, TMI) I am so glad I was asleep. LOL!!!!
> I don't think that I have detoxed in this week, but the energy!!!!! What made me decide to post (I was going to post after 3 weeks) was today when I was coming home from the gym, I was drinking the rest of my water and it taste like bleach (it was zephryhills). YUK!!!!
> Later this evening I came home and decided to relax and poured myself a glass of wine (white merlot ) It taste awful!!!!! What am I going to do, can't drink my wine. LOL!!!
> Well ladies, I am really excited to see where this journey will take me this year. I hope to receive all the possible benefits from this superfood. I would love to lose about 7-10 lbs, clarity, energy as well as hair growth. Thank you LD!!!!!!!!!!


 
Welcome aboard and thanks for the shout out.  You're on the right track to getting what you want. I'm thinking your bloating was part of your detox.  

Sorry about the Merlot :alcoholic, but chlorella tells your body what's best for you and maybe that's not right now. You never know, maybe you'll incorporate it back later. In the beginning I didn't want any sweets but the other day I craved something sweet but when I started eating it, I got full quickly. It's like my mind said okay that's enough.  But I still was able to eat some of it. Odd what our body needs.  

 You know how they say listen to your body. I used to roll my eyes at that like how? How do you know what it wants?  Well with chlorella you will not miss the signs that's for sure! Your body will speak loud and clear.

Again welcome from the land of lurking!


----------



## IndianAngel22

Ok, so I've been on 6g of Chlorella. I've been takeing it sense the date in my siggy and I'm still a fartfest. I feel like this is not gonna end I've been like this sense I started no matter what amount I'm taking. I feel like it's not gonna end. I've been going on dates and I every second I'm hoping nothing's gonna come out because my stomach is always gurgling. WTF do I do?


----------



## SouthernStunner

IndianAngel22 said:


> Ok, so I've been on 6g of Chlorella. I've been takeing it sense the date in my siggy and I'm still a fartfest. I feel like this is not gonna end I've been like this sense I started no matter what amount I'm taking. I feel like it's not gonna end. *I've been going on dates and I every second I'm hoping nothing's gonna come out because my stomach is always gurgling. WTF do I do?*







I am sorry but I just farted laughing!!!!!  I know TMI but that was funny!  Clinch real tight sista.


----------



## Platinum

luckiestdestiny said:


> If you're tiny or normal weight, you won't lose. I posted an article about this earlier. Chlorella just balances the body.
> 
> Being overweight causes the body to be imbalanced. Think about it when you're overweight you have HUGE higher likelihood for: Diabetes, Heart Disease, Stroke, High Blood Pressure, Diabetes, Fatty liver disease, Gallbladder disease, Sleep Apnea, Gout, and Cancer among a whole other host of problems. That's why I roll my eyes when people say it's okay to be overweight. Don't get me wrong I need to lose weight, but I'm not in denial. I KNOW it's bad for my body health wise. Yes you should LOVE yourself no matter what size, but you should also try to get your body in the best shape possible so that you can live the best life possible. At least that's my belief. And I have a thyroid problem so I was told by docs I'd never be able to lose it all so ha! ha! to them because I've lost almost all of it back.
> 
> I digress I got off the subject. An imbalanced body becomes balanced through taking chlorella in all ways. If your body is thin (lucky you whether metabolism or eating right), it is not needing balance in that way, chlorella will more than likely balance other "things" whatever they are in your body and cleans you of toxins.


 
Thanks for the info. I wonder if I should suggest my Mom try this. She's diabetic, has high blood pressure and severe allergies. 

I read that someone's wine started tasting different after taking Chlorella. I wonder if I'll feel the same effect; I love beer.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Platinum said:


> Thanks for the info. I wonder if I should suggest my Mom try this. She's diabetic, has high blood pressure and severe allergies.
> 
> I read that someone's wine started tasting different after taking Chlorella. I wonder if I'll feel the same effect; I love beer.


 Hey why not. Just make sure she knows all about it and also the detox part too.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

IndianAngel22 said:


> Ok, so I've been on 6g of Chlorella. I've been takeing it sense the date in my siggy and I'm still a fartfest. I feel like this is not gonna end I've been like this sense I started no matter what amount I'm taking. I feel like it's not gonna end. I've been going on dates and I every second I'm hoping nothing's gonna come out because my stomach is always gurgling. WTF do I do?


 IDK maybe it's all the junk food you're eating. I know you mentioned that earlier in the thread. Maybe it's disagreeing with you as chlorella is trying to detox the body.  This is just a guess. Hope others can chime in.


----------



## mariofmagdal

IndianAngel22, your symptoms suggest effects in the digestive system. It's a good sign, continue as you are, it will pass. I haven't read all of your previous posts but minimize the junk foods as this is what your system will continue to fight in an attempt to balance you out in that area. I hope this helps.


----------



## Whimsy

OK my bottle is running low now.  Is the powder really that much better than pill form? And is it really that yucky tasting?  If I just mixed it in water and chugged it while holding my nose and chased w/ some orange juice would I be okay? Or do I really need to find a way to hide it in order to take it?


----------



## kitamay

Hey ladies, It is funny to hear about the gas. I have been suffering from the same symptoms for a while.lol 

It's nice to know I am not alone. I do eat some junk food, but I have cut back a lot of it. I also don't eat fast food that much anymore.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Whimsy said:


> OK my bottle is running low now.  Is the powder really that much better than pill form? And is it really that yucky tasting?  If I just mixed it in water and chugged it while holding my nose and chased w/ some orange juice would I be okay? Or do I really need to find a way to hide it in order to take it?



Caplets / Capsules are just as good as the powder. I have read many of the experts prefer caplets/capsules because they pop them all day long and they are easy on the go. (Because this is food they can be taken this way without harm, I read many of them, the experts, are up to 70g with no problems)


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mariofmagdal said:


> Caplets / Capsules are just as good as the powder. I have read many of the experts prefer caplets/capsules because they pop them all day long and they are easy on the go. (Because this is food they can be taken this way without harm, I read many of them, the experts, are up to 70mg with no problems)


 

mg or g?  I just wanted to clarify if that was correct


----------



## mariofmagdal

luckiestdestiny said:


> mg or g?  I just wanted to clarify if that was correct



Thanks for the extra eyes. You are right, it should have been grams, I corrected it.


----------



## Whimsy

Okay, thanks. So when I make my new order, I'll stick with the pills, i may get a small jar of powder to try out, and introduce my SO to it.


----------



## Jaxhair

Hey, ladies with farty/bloaty probs - are you drinking enough? Might be time to re-evaluate your diets too. Try drinking at least 2-3L of 'good' fluids daily, that may help. By 'good', I mean water, fruit/veg juices (fresh if poss, no additives), herbal teas etc and not the bubbly stuff. Also try eating more fresh fruit and veg, with the veg just lightly steamed or raw if you can tolerate raw stuff. Good luck to you all, hope you feel better soon (your poor partners/families/friends lol!).

Goodness, I can't stop popping chlor pills! I'm eating the darn things like sweets! I'm so odd I like the taste of them - just chewing them, lol! I'm not taking as much as some of you ladies because I take alot of raw greens, plus my green superfood. I don't mind eating but the cost..... this bottle cost me £15 for 300tabs. It's the way they break in my mouth and the sealike taste just bursts into life - love it! Then I take another and try eating it without breaking it - kinda like you do the polo sweets, and I end up breaking and wanting another soon after. Madness!


----------



## ladytee2

I am on my second order of SNchlorella.  I am noticing a decrease in appetite.  This is very unusual thing for me because I like to eat.  And I do have an increase in energy.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Whimsy said:


> Okay, thanks. So when I make my new order, I'll stick with the pills, i may get a small jar of powder to try out, and introduce my SO to it.



I am looking for a good recipe book, I want to start my kids on this, they want to take the pills but I know they are not good at swallowing and I am afraid if they chew them they won't want to take them. (They do like the green drinks, but that's too expensive of an alternative) I have read that many use the powder for cooking purposes. I think this will be the best way to introduce it to the kiddos.

I plan to start them with one gram per day. They currently take 1g of MSM and a Flinstones Complete w/choline vitamin daily. They are ages 8, 7, and 5, and so health conscious.


----------



## Whimsy

Jaxhair said:


> Hey, ladies with farty/bloaty probs - are you drinking enough? Might be time to re-evaluate your diets too. Try drinking at least 2-3L of 'good' fluids daily, that may help. By 'good', I mean water, fruit/veg juices (fresh if poss, no additives), herbal teas etc and not the bubbly stuff. Also try eating more fresh fruit and veg, with the veg just lightly steamed or raw if you can tolerate raw stuff. Good luck to you all, hope you feel better soon (your poor partners/families/friends lol!).



I'm a farty monster, but my diet is great.  I eat tons of salads, veggies, whole grains and lean meats/fish.  I never drink soda, I just stopped liking it a few years back.  I drink water throughout the day, and orange juice or milk @ breakfast/dinner.  I know my diet is not to blame for the gassy erruptions 
As for my SO, he thinks it's hysterical and tries to have competitions with me  it's terrible but at least he thinks its amusing.  I'm just glad that they're not smelly.  I guess that's the chlorella factor?


----------



## Scorpimini14720

I think that the gas is mostly from the CHL but eating certain foods like broccoli & cabbage are gaseous foods so that may contribute. I think my diet has improved, I am just starting a healthy lifestyle this month so my diet is ok. I can't drink a full soda and this is just by changing my diet before CHL. Still trying to eat the fried foods in moderation (it's hard bc my husband loves his chuletas & chicharron de pollo) so cooking for the family makes it a bit difficult to keep my diet. I think week 2 I am going to pump it to 6g of CHL & stay at 3g of Spirulina. I think it is better for me to take 3g in the am and 3g in the evening.


----------



## Platinum

Today marks the 1st day that I start back on Chlorella. Wish me luck everyone! I will be starting low with 3 grams a day then increase my dosage after a few weeks.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Platinum said:


> Today marks the 1st day that I start back on Chlorella. Wish me luck everyone! I will be starting low with 3 grams a day then increase my dosage after a few weeks.


 
Welcome back. Cheers to your health!


----------



## TdotGirl

Platinum said:


> Today marks the 1st day that I start back on Chlorella. Wish me luck everyone! I will be starting low with 3 grams a day then increase my dosage after a few weeks.


 
Wishing you luck.

Just an update: I ran out of my chlorella on thursday and have yet to buy some. Hopefully i'll get around to purchasing more this week.


----------



## mariofmagdal

I ordered the Earthrise Spirulina Cookbook from Amazon.com.

I am looking for ways to incorportate this into my kiddies diet.


----------



## jamaicalovely

okay, joining.   Like someone said above, I'm more interested in taking it to boost my immune system and aid my thyroid issues.  It would be nice to see impact on my hair. 

Here's what I ordered from vitacost.com

Source Naturals Yaeyama Chlorella
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51X+cpXtlaL._SL500_AA280_.jpg

Package Description:
8 oz
Product Weight Per Unit:
0.64
Serving Size:
1 Teaspoon
Number of Servings:
37


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Jaxhair said:


> Hey, ladies with farty/bloaty probs - are you drinking enough? Might be time to re-evaluate your diets too. Try drinking at least 2-3L of 'good' fluids daily, that may help. By 'good', I mean water, fruit/veg juices (fresh if poss, no additives), herbal teas etc and not the bubbly stuff. Also try eating more fresh fruit and veg, with the veg just lightly steamed or raw if you can tolerate raw stuff. Good luck to you all, hope you feel better soon (your poor partners/families/friends lol!).
> 
> Goodness, I can't stop popping chlor pills! I'm eating the darn things like sweets! I'm so odd I like the taste of them - just chewing them, lol! I'm not taking as much as some of you ladies because I take alot of raw greens, plus my green superfood. I don't mind eating but the cost..... this bottle cost me £15 for 300tabs. It's the way they break in my mouth and the sealike taste just bursts into life - love it! Then I take another and try eating it without breaking it - kinda like you do the polo sweets, and I end up breaking and wanting another soon after. Madness!


I chew the tablets too because I read its good for your gums. I don't think I would go as far to say its yummy just yet, but it certainly is not bad at all. I don't think I could chew the spirullina tabs though.  I do enjoy it tough because I'm doing something good for myself.


----------



## Serenity_Peace

jamaicalovely said:


> okay, joining.   Like someone said above, I'm more interested in taking it to boost my immune system and aid my thyroid issues.  It would be nice to see impact on my hair.
> 
> Here's what I ordered from vitacost.com
> 
> Source Naturals Yaeyama Chlorella
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51X+cpXtlaL._SL500_AA280_.jpg
> 
> Package Description:
> 8 oz
> Product Weight Per Unit:
> 0.64
> Serving Size:
> 1 Teaspoon
> Number of Servings:
> 37



Purchased this today at Whole Foods!


----------



## Serenity_Peace

Jaxhair said:


> Hey, ladies with farty/bloaty probs - are you drinking enough? Might be time to re-evaluate your diets too. Try drinking at least 2-3L of 'good' fluids daily, that may help. By 'good', I mean water, fruit/veg juices (fresh if poss, no additives), herbal teas etc and not the bubbly stuff. Also try eating more fresh fruit and veg, with the veg just lightly steamed or raw if you can tolerate raw stuff. Good luck to you all, hope you feel better soon (your poor partners/families/friends lol!).
> 
> Goodness, I can't stop popping chlor pills! I'm eating the darn things like sweets! I'm so odd I like the taste of them - just chewing them, lol! I'm not taking as much as some of you ladies because I take alot of raw greens, plus my green superfood. I don't mind eating but the cost..... this bottle cost me £15 for 300tabs. It's the way they break in my mouth and the sealike taste just bursts into life - love it! Then I take another and try eating it without breaking it - kinda like you do the polo sweets, and I end up breaking and wanting another soon after. Madness!



Which brand are you taking?


----------



## yodie

Welcome to all the new ladies!!

I'm seeing growth in my nails.  Breakouts in my face are diminishing once again.  The gas has passed.  CHL is really cleaning out my intestines.  Man!! So much so that my stomach almost hurt after one of my BM's.  Wonder if I had a parasite.

Also noticing changes in my weight.  I'm fasting from the scale, but I can see the changes taking place in my thighs.  YAY!! 

CHL beats me up (nausea) if I eat fast food.  I'd just rather cook my own food. 

If you ladies haven't already, please try the Nettle Rinsing.  It's GREAT!


----------



## Kimbosheart

Quick Update (I say that but this will probably end up long)

I just realized that I was taking probably 15-20g per day. I don't measure when I cook, I usually use the small spoon for a teaspoon and the large spoon for a tablespoon. This morning I got out my real teaspoon to put my chlorella in the egg shake and it was such a tiny amount compared to what i usually use. No wonder I was going through the powder so fast. So I'm keeping the teaspoon out so I can carefully measure. I love the Chlorella but 15-20g is a little crazy.

My nails are beautiful. Its hard for me to measure growth on my toenails and nails because my nail beds are so long. It takes a while to get them past my fingertips or toetips(?). But having to clip my toenails twice in one month is bit astonishing for me. So?

My skin is so gorgeous. I love looking at it. At my eyelashes are out of control. They are so long and lush its unbelievable. 

The CHL will let me eat bad, but not much. I notice I get a headache after too much sugar or alcohol, so mixed drinks are no fun. They taste okay but who wants a headache? The only thing that makes me gasy is beer. I can drink 1 pint and have a good time but when I go to bed, it becomes a toxic waste zone. So happy I'm single right now.


----------



## Platinum

I have some Nettle capsules that I purchased last year. Anyone taking those?


----------



## franknbeans82

well, looks like i'll be adding yet another supplement to my daily regimen, lol.


----------



## kandake

Jaxhair said:


> Hey, ladies with farty/bloaty probs - are you drinking enough? Might be time to re-evaluate your diets too. Try drinking at least 2-3L of 'good' fluids daily, that may help. By 'good', I mean water, fruit/veg juices (fresh if poss, no additives), herbal teas etc and not the bubbly stuff. Also try eating more fresh fruit and veg, with the veg just lightly steamed or raw if you can tolerate raw stuff. Good luck to you all, hope you feel better soon (your poor partners/families/friends lol!).
> 
> Goodness, I can't stop popping chlor pills! I'm eating the darn things like sweets! I'm so odd I like the taste of them - just chewing them, lol! I'm not taking as much as some of you ladies because I take alot of raw greens, plus my green superfood. I don't mind eating but the cost..... this bottle cost me £15 for 300tabs. It's the way they break in my mouth and the sealike taste just bursts into life - love it! Then I take another and try eating it without breaking it - kinda like you do the polo sweets, and I end up breaking and wanting another soon after. Madness!





AtlantaJJ said:


> I chew the tablets too because I read its good for your gums. I don't think I would go as far to say its yummy just yet, but it certainly is not bad at all. I don't think I could chew the spirullina tabs though.  I do enjoy it tough because I'm doing something good for myself.




OMG, y'all are hardcore.  Chewing the tablets?!?!?!  IDK.  I don't understand how you're able to do that.

At any rate, I think I'm going to try one just to see what its like.  I'll report back on my experience later.


----------



## Platinum

**kandi** said:


> OMG, y'all are hardcore. Chewing the tablets?!?!?! IDK. I don't understand how you're able to do that.
> 
> At any rate, I think I'm going to try one just to see what its like. I'll report back on my experience later.


 
I chewed one of my tablets today and it tastes like grass. But, if I can chew my flaxseed capsules with no problem (don't ask me why I do it), I guess I can get used to it.


----------



## Lady Kay 21

can the nettle be taken as a pill? what is the significance of the nettle rinse and drinking the tea with chlorella. i would go back and read the thread but its just waaaay too long. TIA!


----------



## yodie

I've never taken the nettle pill, so I can't offer any feedback about that.  Maybe someone else can chime in regarding the pill.  The nettle tea makes my hair feel so soft and moisturized after I air dry.  It's a keeper.  I'm sure LD can give you more feedback.  She's drinks it and uses it as a rinse for growth.


----------



## mariofmagdal

franknbeans82 said:


> well, looks like i'll be adding yet another supplement to my daily regimen, lol.



Here's to all the benefits in store for your good health. Welcome Aboard.


----------



## ttlayli

Okay I have read all about the green BM's but has anyone had almost black BM's? 

Does that just mean I have a lot of toxins? I wouldn't even be surprised if that were the case.


----------



## yodie

ttlayli said:


> Okay I have read all about the green BM's but has anyone had almost black BM's?
> 
> Does that just mean I have a lot of toxins? I wouldn't even be surprised if that were the case.


 
I think we all say green, but they're almost black.  Mine are very, very dark green.


----------



## MrsMe

Somebody help a sista please!! 
I've been trying to follow this thread but after a few days it just went out of control! lol
 I want to know how all of you are doing so far with it and what is the recommended dosage to begin with. I just started taking Alpha Lipoic Acid, so I'm gonna give it some time before I start Chlorella and I don't want to risk any interactions.  I'm really interested in detoxing and hair growth, because I feel like my body and my immune system are weak and I'm stuck at SL...
I don't know if this has been done (can you imagine how long it would take to go over 1700+ replies???) but this thread needs someics:


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Lady Kay 21 said:


> can the nettle be taken as a pill? what is the significance of the nettle rinse and drinking the tea with chlorella. i would go back and read the thread but its just waaaay too long. TIA!


 Nettle tea has no relation to chlorella.  I used it well before chlorella along with eating right (organic 80 percent veggies and starch vs 20 percent fish/chicken).  It along with eating right caused me to produce between .75 at the least and over an inch a month.  So it stimulates the hair internally and externally so that's why others are using the rinse. It also has conditioning properties so it makes the hair uber soft! It's also cheap at $2.50 ish and can be found on amazon.com and other places


----------



## kjeneen

I would really like to start on CHL but I am terrified of the headaches that may occur from the detoxing.  Honestly, I've had some real BANGERS just from trying new supplements in the past.


----------



## VincyLongLocksWanted

I have taken Nettle capsules in the past. It works fast on feminine issues. 

I use it rarely. If I use it daily, it tends to make me feel sad, and I get uterine contractions and leg cramps because it gets rid of potassium, which is needed by the body. I think I could be the exception though.

By the way, when I take Chlorophyll and pass gas, it is not potent. I have been passing  a lot since taking Chlorella and eating so much. I am not lethal anymore. "Farts don't kill if you take chlorophyll."


----------



## VincyLongLocksWanted

^^^Double post.


----------



## Prose Princess

VincyLongLocksWanted said:


> I have taken Nettle capsules in the past. It works fast on feminine issues.
> 
> I use it rarely. If I use it daily, it tends to make me feel sad, and I get uterine contractions and leg cramps because it gets rid of potassium, which is needed by the body. I think I could be the exception though.
> 
> By the way, when I take Chlorophyll and pass gas, it is not potent. I have been passing  a lot since taking Chlorella and eating so much. I am not lethal anymore. *"Farts don't kill if you take chlorophyll."*




 Good to know!


----------



## kandake

I will NEVER chew a tablet again.  Taste like dirt.  Or at least what I imagine dirt to taste like.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

VincyLongLocksWanted said:


> I have taken Nettle capsules in the past. It works fast on feminine issues.
> 
> I use it rarely. If I use it daily, it tends to make me feel sad, and I get uterine contractions and leg cramps because it gets rid of potassium, which is needed by the body. I think I could be the exception though.
> 
> By the way, when I take Chlorophyll and pass gas, it is not potent. I have been passing a lot since taking Chlorella and eating so much. I am not lethal anymore. "Farts don't kill if you take chlorophyll."


 Wow, really?  I've never had that problem. It calms me down and makes me feel good. It's almost soothing to me.(nettle) I guess there are exceptions. I was doing research on side effects of nettle and didn't see anything like that, but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist as you're living proof.  Oh well. Wish you could take it, it's very useful for asthma and allergies and a host of stuff. I never took the pills though, only the tea and tea rinse.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

perlenoire83 said:


> Somebody help a sista please!!
> I've been trying to follow this thread but after a few days it just went out of control! lol
> I want to know how all of you are doing so far with it and what is the recommended dosage to begin with. I just started taking Alpha Lipoic Acid, so I'm gonna give it some time before I start Chlorella and I don't want to risk any interactions. I'm really interested in detoxing and hair growth, because I feel like my body and my immune system are weak and I'm stuck at SL...
> I don't know if this has been done (can you imagine how long it would take to go over 1700+ replies???) but this thread needs someics:


 
You should be fine.  Chlorella is a whole food.  It's just freeze dried with no fillers and binders. Would a salad interact with your vitamins? It's the same with chlorella. However chlorella does produce detox symptoms in some and you may get that.


----------



## MrsMe

luckiestdestiny said:


> You should be fine. Chlorella is a whole food. It's just freeze dried with no fillers and binders. *Would a salad interact with your vitamins?* It's the same with chlorella. However chlorella does produce detox symptoms in some and you may get that.


 *Now that you put it this way, I can see why it's not as bad as I thought!*
*erplexed *I did see a few replies mentioning the detox symptoms...I guess I'll just have to ease it into my diet. It'll certainly help me because I don't know what to do with my skin anymore and I refuse to go through another Accutane treatment 
Thanks for answering!


----------



## Pooks

OK ladies my chlorella's here - I am following the recommended intake on the packaging so have just had 5 tablets (1000mg total).  I jumped in and chewed my first one just to see what it was like - don't think I'll take that route again anytime soon 

Well here's to detox symptoms, but then better skin, overall health, not craving rubbish, and pushing an inch per month or more!!


----------



## Aggie

perlenoire83 said:


> I don't know if this has been done (can you imagine how long it would take to go over 1700+ replies???) *but this thread needs some*ics:


 
Yes I totally agree. Where are the pics ladies? I want to try this, but I would really like to see some pics first.


----------



## kandake

Aggie said:


> Yes I totally agree. Where are the pics ladies? I want to try this, but I would really like to see some pics first.



To be honest I think this thread should be in the Health forum.  I gather that some people are taking it for hair growth but I think most of us started taking it for general health reasons.

With that said,  I think Its only been a month or less for most of us.  There's no hair progress to report.  So no pictures just yet.  I'm sure if/when the ladies start seeing growth there will be tons of pictures.

Until then, no pictures.  Sorry.


----------



## onelove08

Hi everyone! I missed checking in! I have been in Miami with my friends for my birthday weekend! It was nice. I was taking my pills 3g daily. I did not gain any weight! Yay! I did eat but, i ate a lot less than I would have if, I did not have my chlorella. I only ate sweets once. That is huge for me! Although, I was drinking everyday (what??? my hotel had free happy hour) Everyday I would wake up feeling good! how crazy is that?  been missing my actual smoothie but, today I am back on track. Oh yea, if anyone is traveling, take pills with you. Why the hell is my suitcase lost and it has my pills and spirulina powder? I am pissed! Welcome newest chl people!


----------



## CurlyMoo

bumping for later lol


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Aggie said:


> Yes I totally agree. Where are the pics ladies? I want to try this, but I would really like to see some pics first.


 
Hey Aggie, this isn't a challenge. People post when they feel the need to so as not to pressure. This is not just for hair growth but for health overall and balancing the system.  I have pics earlier in the thread too so you can check that out if you want to. Others are giving it months to kick into full gear before they give pics.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

onelove08 said:


> Hi everyone! I missed checking in! I have been in Miami with my friends for my birthday weekend! It was nice. I was taking my pills 3g daily. I did not gain any weight! Yay! I did eat but, i ate a lot less than I would have if, I did not have my chlorella. I only ate sweets once. That is huge for me! Although, I was drinking everyday (what??? my hotel had free happy hour) Everyday I would wake up feeling good! how crazy is that? been missing my actual smoothie but, today I am back on track. Oh yea, if anyone is traveling, take pills with you. Why the hell is my suitcase lost and it has my pills and spirulina powder? I am pissed! Welcome newest chl people!


 
Onelove08 Miami sounds nice and I know you were enjoying yourself (food) so it's good to know you didn't gain any weight!   Sorry about the lost suitcase I know I'd be freaking without my chlorella. I love it so much it's a must for me everyday.  One day I didn't take it right because I was running in and out and it made me so mad I bought the tablets to take with me always and the powder for home.  Hope you find your bag soon I know how  frustrating that can be.


----------



## yaya24

So I find that I am having to take the magnesium citrate at least 1 time a week at night to go the next morning. Usually if I can't go (#2) for at least 2 days in a row, then I resort to the magnesium citrate.  *Is this safe?  *

I am trying to cut cofee out of my diet, but before chlorella I was taking daily to help with going (#2)

TIA


----------



## luckiestdestiny

**kandi** said:


> To be honest I think this thread should be in the Health forum. I gather that some people are taking it for hair growth but I think most of us started taking it for general health reasons.
> 
> With that said, I think Its only been a month or less for most of us. There's no hair progress to report. So no pictures just yet. I'm sure if/when the ladies start seeing growth there will be tons of pictures.
> 
> Until then, no pictures. Sorry.


 
I thought that it belongs in both just like that egg drink thread.  Like you say it's for hair growth and health.  And I know with time that people with be taking pics left and right in their own time.

I don't want anyone to feel pressured. I know earlier in the thread we decided NOT to do a challenge so that people can check in when they want to in a time that's convenient for them. As that way we could have a friendlier less stressed environment. As this product works for different people in different time it's important not to hold everyone to the same standard. As chlorella works on the whole body, people are experiencing different things: more increased regularity, gorgeous skin, longer hair, longer finger nails, etc at different times (and also the detox symptoms at different times. In addition MUSE has reported a positive increase in some of her blood work by her doctor in only two weeks time that looks promising. So this wholefood really works on the body from the inside out, and it's going to do that to each person differently.  So pics will come eventually, but this thread is really new, just reaching one month old.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yaya24 said:


> So I find that I am having to take the magnesium citrate at least 1 time a week at night to go the next morning. Usually if I can't go (#2) for at least 2 days in a row, then I resort to the magnesium citrate. *Is this safe? *
> 
> I am trying to cut cofee out of my diet, but before chlorella I was taking daily to help with going (#2)
> 
> TIA


 
Hey yaya24 I'm a little confused by your question. Are you normally irregular or are you irregular because of chlorella? If you're irregular because of chlorella cut back on it until your body gets used to a lower dose, then increase.  Magnesium citrate is good if you are backed up as that is a no no!  You want to go regularly.  Also if you are drinking coffee, make sure not to do it when you take your chlorella. Have some time in between. It's from an article I posted earlier. You want to avoid caffeine as it can interfer with nutrient absorption. That doesn't mean all day, just when you take it. HTH!


----------



## onelove08

luckiestdestiny said:


> Onelove08 Miami sounds nice and I know you were enjoying yourself (food) so it's good to know you didn't gain any weight!  Sorry about the lost suitcase I know I'd be freaking without my chlorella. I love it so much it's a must for me everyday. One day I didn't take it right because I was running in and out and it made me so mad I bought the tablets to take with me always and the powder for home. Hope you find your bag soon I know how  frustrating that can be.


 

It is a good thing I have a spare bottle but, i really do not care for the brand. I am addicted to this stuff. If I knew that I had none, I would have stopped to Vitamin Shoppe on the way back from the airport. I am placing an order ASAP from iherb.com


----------



## luckiestdestiny

If I missed out on welcoming anyone I want to do so now,

welcome to the chlorella party!:reddancer:

Feel free to chime in and let us know what's going on. Don't be embarrassed we talk about everything here including BMs! Those who've been on it longer may be able to help give some advice as to how to increase your dosage, or help with a problem (like constipation for example) or other detox symptoms. 

Don't be afraid of the detox with Chlorella as there's so much to gain from using this wonderful wholefood. 

Welcome again...


----------



## IndianAngel22

I got so sick trying to take my Chlorella in my yogurt yesterday. Yuck I wanted to barf. Back to applesauce or applejuice for me. I ate may be 3 grams of my 6 and threw the rest away. Maybe I should go back down to 3 but I see my hair growing. My bangs have grown back in to the length I want and my hair is at least an inch or longer in the back. This stuff is working no joke. I can't wait to take pictures. I'm going to start taking ponytail comparison pictures because my ponytail is way longer than it was before.


----------



## Aggie

Hmmm, in that case, I'll stick with my usual master cleanse, biosil and alta silica. Thanks for the responses. Good luck ladies.


----------



## kandake

luckiestdestiny said:


> I thought that it belongs in both just like that egg drink thread.  Like you say it's for hair growth and health.  And I know with time that people with be taking pics left and right in their own time.
> 
> I don't want anyone to feel pressured. I know earlier in the thread we decided NOT to do a challenge so that people can check in when they want to in a time that's convenient for them. As that way we could have a friendlier less stressed environment. As this product works for different people in different time it's important not to hold everyone to the same standard. As chlorella works on the whole body, people are experiencing different things: more increased regularity, gorgeous skin, longer hair, longer finger nails, etc at different times (and also the detox symptoms at different times. In addition MUSE has reported a positive increase in some of her blood work by her doctor in only two weeks time that looks promising. So this wholefood really works on the body from the inside out, and it's going to do that to each person differently.  So pics will come eventually, but this thread is really knew, just reaching one month old.



I guess because most of our updates are unrelated to hair I started thinking it was more so health related.

But don't pay me any attention I was just thinking/typing out loud.  

Hopefully in the coming months we will be able to report on our hair progress.


----------



## Whimsy

I don't think I'll be reporting any hair results anytime soon.  I think the chlorella has a lot of internal work to do on me first.  I am usually really bad about seeing my growth. I don't know how fast my hair grows monthly usually. BUT, I just dyed my hair, so it'll be a lot easier to see my approx amount of new growth.  I'll check in in a month to see the growth.  But I'm mainly taking this for health, the skin, hair deal is just a happy bonus!


----------



## yodie

IndianAngel22 said:


> I got so sick trying to take my Chlorella in my yogurt yesterday. Yuck I wanted to barf. Back to applesauce or applejuice for me. I ate may be 3 grams of my 6 and threw the rest away. Maybe I should go back down to 3 but I see my hair growing. My bangs have grown back in to the length I want and my hair is at least an inch or longer in the back. This stuff is working no joke. I can't wait to take pictures. I'm going to start taking ponytail comparison pictures because my ponytail is way longer than it was before.


 
Yay!! Congrats. Don't worry, you'll find the right method of taking CHL.  Why not just try the pills? I think I might go that route to eliminate tasting it. This morning I mixed my powder with Cran Apple juice and a little water.  Wasn't bad, but I'll most likely stick to pill form.


----------



## yodie

Whimsy said:


> I don't think I'll be reporting any hair results anytime soon. I think the chlorella has a lot of internal work to do on me first. I am usually really bad about seeing my growth. I don't know how fast my hair grows monthly usually. BUT, I just dyed my hair, so it'll be a lot easier to see my approx amount of new growth. I'll check in in a month to see the growth. But I'm mainly taking this for health, the skin, hair deal is just a happy bonus!


 
Same here.  I'll check in April or May.
I don't remember who suggested it, but the peppermint helped cut the nausea.  Thanks.


----------



## jaded_faerie

hey yah...so i just went to wholefoods and picked up a box of Yaeyama tablets.  I'm excited to reap the benefits from chlorella! especially since my potassium level has been low and i had 2 anxiety attacks last week and had to be prescribed medication.  I took the recommended dosage with odwalla super protein. i'll try to post as frequent as possible. 

i love this thread.


----------



## Candycane044

So I'm almost done with my NOW-Chlorella powder and I'm thinking of ordering the Source Naturals Yaeyama Powder.  I had nothing against the NOW but I just have a feeling that it doesn't have as much CGF as the Yaeyama.  

As far as progress, I am completely regular now, my energy is still very high, I don't crave sweets, and it seems like my hair has thickened up a lot.  I'm going to hold off on taking progress pictures until the end of next month though.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

**kandi** said:


> I guess because most of our updates are unrelated to hair I started thinking it was more so health related.
> 
> But don't pay me any attention I was just thinking/typing out loud.
> 
> Hopefully in the coming months we will be able to report on our hair progress.


 
Kandi do your thing. If you don't want to report on hair, don't. No pressure.  You can just report on your health.  I did a report on my hair earlier because it was working so fast. I also do them on health because I want both benefits. Some are in it for both or one or the other (heath and hair, hair, or just health). Do your thang


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> Yay!! Congrats. Don't worry, you'll find the right method of taking CHL. Why not just try the pills? I think I might go that route to eliminate tasting it. This morning I mixed my powder with Cran Apple juice and a little water. Wasn't bad, but I'll most likely stick to pill form.


 
The only reason I strayed from pills was the cost. They are both just as effective as it's both pure chlorella with no binders or fillers, so please do what makes you comfortable.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

jaded_faerie said:


> hey yah...so i just went to wholefoods and picked up a box of Yaeyama tablets. I'm excited to reap the benefits from chlorella! especially since my potassium level has been low and i had 2 anxiety attacks last week and had to be prescribed medication. I took the recommended dosage with odwalla super protein. i'll try to post as frequent as possible.
> 
> i love this thread.


 
Good to see ya jaded_faerie.  Look forward to hearing fromm you in the future. Hopefully chlorella can help balance you system some!  Also if you're having anxiety attacks, make sure to check your thyroid levels too. If it's hyper you could think you are and not be (ask me how I know I was hyper and then went hypo. Though I'd never recommend hypo either of course! But the hyper side was no joke, my heart was constantly racing).  Here's to good health!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Candycane044 said:


> So I'm almost done with my NOW-Chlorella powder and I'm thinking of ordering the Source Naturals Yaeyama Powder. I had nothing against the NOW but I just have a feeling that it doesn't have as much CGF as the Yaeyama.
> 
> As far as progress, I am completely regular now, my energy is still very high, I don't crave sweets, and it seems like my hair has thickened up a lot. I'm going to hold off on taking progress pictures until the end of next month though.


 
Yay! It's great to know everyone is having progress with chlorella. That's one thing I like about this super food, every one can and does benefit.

Good to see that your hair is thickening up and you have high energy (and I know about craving sweets so good to know that's not the case with chlorella!).  

My hair has thickened up too,  so it's going to be intersting to see the results from chlorella down the line.


JUST imagine four months, which is the optimal time for change in the body with chlorella for most (where all should see lots of improvement). I am ecstatic!


----------



## kitamay

yodie said:


> I think we all say green, but they're almost black. Mine are very, very dark green.


 

Interesting, my BM's are very green. Like, you wouldn't mistake it for black. Today's was grassy green.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Confession time:

I don't know if any of you ladies watched "My Big Fat Greek Wedding" but for those that did, you know how her father kept thinking he could solve everything with windex? 

Well I have a confession:
Lately I've been solving most things with chlorella. I have a scar on my hand that I had since a surgery. Well I was reading on a site that chlorella helps heal cuts faster, so I wondered about scars. Well it said apply it externally like a paste. So When I get home, I apply it externally!

I feel like that guy in the movie, put some chlorella on it!

FYI I started taking pics because I couldn't believe my eyes. It used to be a white thin stripe , then it became pinkish, now it's a light pinkish brown and some parts are the color of my regular brown hand.  This chlorella just keeps getting better. I'm even thinking of using on my stretch marks...but I'll wait to see how it works out on my hand first before I walk around like the hulk on my stomach (when I gained weight it caused stretch marks there).  I will keep taking pics so that I have proof.  I didn't take a pic the first day and I could kick myself!  If only I did because it was much whiter than the second and then the third was just sooo much better!  I

I think it's chlorellas CGF.

It makes cells have rapid turnover. NOW this sar is two years old. It's from a razor as they had to cut a cyst out of my hand during an operation. So I like that it's turning it back or at least somewhat. I hope it does so even more. Right now it seems like not the color, but the texture is changing from that scar tissue texture back to normal but color changed first. We'll see...


----------



## kitamay

Okay, I am just updating. I originally saw really strong nails after the first week of taking chlorella. Now, they seem to be going back to normal. Hmmm... I wonder if that is a sign to start upping my dosage. I just started taking 4grams yesterday.

The regularity is great. I used to be very irregular. Now, I can count on it. I have only missed going maybe 3 times since I started chlorella.

I have finished my first bottle of pills, and I went to the store and all they had left was powder...I picked some up and tried it in applesauce. I had to take a lot of pills ( 10 to get 4 grams) but I sure wasn't prepared for the powder. It's not the taste, just the color that throws you off.lol

As soon as I can, I will try to take pics while my relaxer is still fresh. I got a relaxer last 
week.

Last thing. I have suffered from bad acne scars my whole adult life. For the first time in about 8 or 9 years my scars are fading and my face is getting clear and I don't see very many bumps. I can't tell you how excited I am about this. I am feeling so good and confident. DH has even noticed and told me he is happy I found a supplement that makes me happy!

All I have to do now is start eating better. I would really like to try LD's way of eating 80% veggies 20% meat, I don't even know where to begin with that or what that kind of eating looks like,lol.


----------



## kitamay

luckiestdestiny said:


> Confession time:
> 
> I don't know if any of you ladies watched "My Big Fat Greek Wedding" but for those that did, you know how her father kept thinking he could solve everything with windex?
> 
> Well I have a confession:
> Lately I've been solving most things with chlorella. I have a scar on my hand that I had since a surgery. Well I was reading on a site that chlorella helps heal cuts faster, so I wondered about scars. Well it said apply it externally like a paste. So When I get home, I apply it externally!
> 
> I feel like that guy in the movie, put some chlorella on it!
> 
> FYI I started taking pics because I couldn't believe my eyes. It used to be a white thin stripe , in two days it became pinkish, now it's a light pinkish brown and some parts are the color of my regular brown hand. This chlorella just keeps getting better. I'm even thinking of using on my stretch marks...but I'll wait to see how it works out on my hand first before I walk around like the hulk on my stomach (when I gained weight it caused stretch marks there). I will keep taking pics so that I have proof.


 
LD, that sounds great. Let me know about that. I have terrible scars from all of the multiple surgeries I have had AND the stretch marks from DD. This would truly be a miracle drug.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

kitamay said:


> Okay, I am just updating. I originally saw really strong nails after the first week of taking chlorella. Now, they seem to be going back to normal. Hmmm... I wonder if that is a sign to start upping my dosage. I just started taking 4grams yesterday.
> 
> The regularity is great. I used to be very irregular. Now, I can count on it. I have only missed going maybe 3 times since I started chlorella.
> 
> I have finished my first bottle of pills, and I went to the store and all they had left was powder...I picked some up and tried it in applesauce. I had to take a lot of pills ( 10 to get 4 grams) but I sure wasn't prepared for the powder. It's not the taste, just the color that throws you off.lol
> 
> As soon as I can, I will try to take pics while my relaxer is still fresh. I got a relaxer last
> week.
> 
> Last thing. I have suffered from bad acne scars my whole adult life. For the first time in about 8 or 9 years my scars are fading and my face is getting clear and I don't see very many bumps. I can't tell you how excited I am about this. I am feeling so good and confident. DH has even noticed and told me he is happy I found a supplement that makes me happy!
> 
> *All I have to do now is start eating better. I would really like to try LD's way of eating 80% veggies 20% meat, I don't even know where to begin with that or what that kind of eating looks like,lol*.


 

I didn't in the beginning either. I come from a family that's all MOSTLY meat and then some potatoes and bread and call it a day. So for me to start eating more of the green stuff, and the vibrant colors of carrots, squash, etc, and all was really weird at first in the amounts, as I was used to it the other way around 80 meat and potatoes and 20 veggies, if that at all (corn anyone. You know you're guilty!  Throw the corn and the bread and say that's it from the can).  Not that potatoes are bad. Now I just try for sweet potatoes mostly and if it's grains try for whole grains and lots of veggies.  Also if you can get it organically or from a farmer's market (usually cheaper than wholefoods), or if you're fortunate enough to live in the country (my grand mother gets fresh turnips from her back yard with no chemicals and pesticides) then you're already one step a head.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

kitamay said:


> LD, that sounds great. Let me know about that. I have terrible scars from all of the multiple surgeries I have had AND the stretch marks from DD. This would truly be a miracle drug.


 

I'll let you know if it works for the stretch marks when I finish with the hand. It's already working with the hand. I just posted pics on that post. It's the beginning so it's not drastic but you can most definitely see a change.


----------



## Candycane044

luckiestdestiny said:


> Confession time:
> 
> I don't know if any of you ladies watched "My Big Fat Greek Wedding" but for those that did, you know how her father kept thinking he could solve everything with windex?
> 
> Well I have a confession:
> Lately I've been solving most things with chlorella. I have a scar on my hand that I had since a surgery. Well I was reading on a site that chlorella helps heal cuts faster, so I wondered about scars. Well it said apply it externally like a paste. So When I get home, I apply it externally!
> 
> I feel like that guy in the movie, put some chlorella on it!
> 
> FYI I started taking pics because I couldn't believe my eyes. It used to be a white thin stripe , then it became pinkish, now it's a light pinkish brown and some parts are the color of my regular brown hand.  This chlorella just keeps getting better. I'm even thinking of using on my stretch marks...but I'll wait to see how it works out on my hand first before I walk around like the hulk on my stomach (when I gained weight it caused stretch marks there).  I will keep taking pics so that I have proof.  I didn't take a pic the first day and I could kick myself!  If only I did because it was much whiter than the second and then the third was just sooo much better!  I
> 
> I think it's chlorellas CGF.
> 
> It makes cells have rapid turnover. NOW this sar is two years old. It's from a razor as they had to cut a cyst out of my hand during an operation. So I like that it's turning it back or at least somewhat. I hope it does so even more. Right now it seems like not the color, but the texture is changing from that scar tissue texture back to normal but color changed first. We'll see...



Hmm this is incredibly interesting!  Please let us know your results with stretch marks LD.

If you can apply chlorella topically on your scars...I wonder if somewhere down the line...DARE I SAY IT...you can apply it on your scalp???  Is that too wild and crazy LHCF??? LOL.  But really I wonder if you could rinse with it or put it in your conditioner or something like that??


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Candycane044 said:


> Hmm this is incredibly interesting! Please let us know your results with stretch marks LD.
> 
> If you can apply chlorella topically on your scars...I wonder if somewhere down the line...DARE I SAY IT...you can apply it on your scalp??? Is that too wild and crazy LHCF??? LOL. But really I wonder if you could rinse with it or put it in your conditioner or something like that??


 

Sadly my mind was already going there (*Bawhawhawha!)*

Except I don't think I'd be a topical kinda person (I don't want to add extra to my life) but I might add it to a shampoo or conditioner and leave it on for a little bit before rinsing out. I'll have to do more research when I find out about this whole hand thing more because the skin on my hand is a little different then causing hairs to grow out of my head. Who knows though, it did cross my mind.


----------



## Candycane044

luckiestdestiny said:


> Sadly my mind was already going there (*Bawhawhawha!)*
> 
> Except I don't think I'd be a topical kinda person (I don't want to add extra to my life) but I might add it to a shampoo or conditioner and leave it on for a little bit before rinsing out. I'll have to do more research when I find out about this whole hand thing more because the skin on my hand is a little different then causing hairs to grow out of my head. Who knows though, it did cross my mind.



 I don't think I would be either.  The rinsing sounds like it could be simple and beneficial though.  I'll also do some research as well.  Keep me posted, LD!


----------



## yaya24

luckiestdestiny said:


> Hey yaya24 I'm a little confused by your question. Are you normally irregular or are you irregular because of chlorella? If you're irregular because of chlorella cut back on it until your body gets used to a lower dose, then increase. Magnesium citrate is good if you are backed up as that is a no no! You want to go regularly. Also if you are drinking coffee, make sure not to do it when you take your chlorella. Have some time in between. It's from an article I posted earlier. You want to avoid caffeine as it can interfer with nutrient absorption. That doesn't mean all day, just when you take it. HTH!


 I am not usually "regular" as far as going every single day .. but cofee makes that possible. The chlorella has filled that void since I cut back on the coffee. I am new to magnesium citrate since it was a suggestion to combat constipation... I alternate between 1-3 grams of the chlorella daily. Thanks LD for your help!!!


----------



## yaya24

luckiestdestiny said:


> I'll let you know if it works for the stretch marks when I finish with the hand. It's already working with the hand. I just posted pics on that post. It's the beginning so it's not drastic but you can most definitely see a change.


LD when you apply the paste how long do you wait before rinsing? TIA


----------



## yodie

kitamay said:


> Interesting, my BM's are very green. Like, you wouldn't mistake it for black. Today's was grassy green.


 
Wow! Okay, now I'm curious.  I know this is probably gross, but what shade of green is everyone coming in at? I'm dark, dark, dark green.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yaya24 said:


> LD when you apply the paste how long do you wait before rinsing? TIA


 

Oh sorry. I guess I should've been more specific. Right now you can make a past with water (though it's runny and it takes longer to dry) or grab some lotion with lots of chlorella. I did the water day one and day two and on I am doing lotion because the consistency is just better.  I take a half dime size lotion for my scar and add some chlorella. It should be really green. Then I rub it in and let it set.  After a few minutes my skin sucks it in and the rest leaves a green film. It doesn't come off as the lotion made it stick. I justs do it at night and wash it off in the morning when I shower. That way I make sure it does its job. I apply in a circular motion. I don't know if that helps but that's what I do. When you wash it away it should be redish whatever you're putting it on after the first day. I don't know if it encourages circulation or what, but that's what happened. I was concerned cause it looked like I'd been rubbing it. Then the next day the color started changing like it wanted to go back to normal.  Each day it gets better so I keep doing it. I first did it out of curiosity but when I saw it worked, I was on it!  Cause I hate shaking people's hand and they look down at my scar (maybe it's in my head but either way I want it gone if it can go!)


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> Wow! Okay, now I'm curious. I know this is probably gross, but what shade of green is everyone coming in at? I'm dark, dark, dark green.


 
Not gross, it's something you need to know.  At first it freaked me out cause mine was so dark too. Mine is a really dark green (almost blackish green if that is possible). Maybe it also depends on the toxins it's pulling out. Who knows? I think as long as it's green you're good.


----------



## yodie

LD, I found this info after reading about how CHL helped with your scar.  There's also some info here on metabolism.  

Here's the link in case anyone wants to read further 
http://www.articleclick.com/Article/Chlorella-Constipation/284
Chlorella's Health Benefits

Chlorella supplements have become a source of biological essentials like vitamins, and chlorophyll. But the so-called "green blood cell" has a lot in the way of capability to knotch on it's belt. Available in the form of powder, tablets, capsules, and granules, chlorella features a wide array of health related benefits. For starters, the chlorella growth factor in chlorella cells and supplements have been linked to an ability to promote metabolism. A nourishing source of chlorophyll, that element of chlorella is cited to be helpful in the healing of wounds. Chlorella contains the power of a combination of anti-oxidants with beta-carotene, vitamin C, and vitamin E. Some of the other chlorella health benefits are:

An increase of control over anemia due to the chlorophyll, iron, folic acid, and vitamin B12 contents of chlorella. 

Prompting the body's immune system

Reducing cholesterol 

Protects the liver, kidneys, and bronchial systems

Improves skin conditions

Cleansing the blood stream, which can be beneficial in preventing the developement of high blood pressure
Chlorella studies have shown the plant's cells are proactive in stimulating T-cells, and largely improving the immune system's ability to ward off the formation of diseases like cancer, hypoglycemia, and bacteria. Chlorella's high concentration of chlorophyll has been cited to eliminate halitosis in a matter of just days. And after reversing constipation, chlorella can improve the stink of heavily accented stools. There has also been some evidence that chlorella features anti-aging agents.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> LD, I found this info after reading about how CHL helped with your scar. There's also some info here on metabolism.
> 
> Here's the link in case anyone wants to read further
> http://www.articleclick.com/Article/Chlorella-Constipation/284
> Chlorella's Health Benefits
> 
> Chlorella supplements have become a source of biological essentials like vitamins, and chlorophyll. But the so-called "green blood cell" has a lot in the way of capability to knotch on it's belt. Available in the form of powder, tablets, capsules, and granules, chlorella features a wide array of health related benefits.* For starters, the chlorella growth factor in chlorella cells and supplements have been linked to an ability to promote metabolism. A nourishing source of chlorophyll, that element of chlorella is cited to be helpful in the healing of wounds. Chlorella contains the power of a combination of anti-oxidants with beta-carotene, vitamin C, and vitamin E. Some of the other chlorella health* benefits are:
> 
> An increase of control over anemia due to the chlorophyll, iron, folic acid, and vitamin B12 contents of chlorella.
> 
> Prompting the body's immune system
> 
> Reducing cholesterol
> 
> Protects the liver, kidneys, and bronchial systems
> 
> Improves skin conditions
> 
> Cleansing the blood stream, which can be beneficial in preventing the developement of high blood pressure
> Chlorella studies have shown the plant's cells are proactive in stimulating T-cells, and largely improving the immune system's ability to ward off the formation of diseases like cancer, hypoglycemia, and bacteria. Chlorella's high concentration of chlorophyll has been cited to eliminate halitosis in a matter of just days. And after reversing constipation, chlorella can improve the stink of heavily accented stools. There has also been some evidence that chlorella features anti-aging agents.


 
This is *excellent *information. I could see how the chlorophyll helps and I think vitamin c and e are always used in topical creams for scars as wll as antioxidents!

I swear color came back to my hand in three days! Three days to do what two years didn't. Yes there's more to go but that's just amazing.  I do know that speeding up metabolism also causes cell turnover and that probably helps too. So yay chlorella and thanks Yodie!!!!!!:trampolin


----------



## yodie

Thank you LD.  I probably would've never found CHL if you hadn't started this thread.  
Notice that article mentions CGF.  Make sure you ladies are getting CHL with CGF.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

First off since this is about hair and health about hair: Still growing strong. Just had my eyebrows threaded: painful but darn it I look good!  I had the thickest eyebrows!  She thought I hadn't had them done in months and months and kept saying I should come in sooner.  Okay it's been a month, but I had major overgrowth of more than that. Also my hair is of course growing again from my cornrows, so that I can feel the new growth underneath.

Onto the stretchmarks:

Okay I'm going to turn into the HUlK, or at least my stomach after these findings. chlorella can decrease stretchmark color up to 32 percent in uder 3 months (who knows if applied longer) and can decrease dark circles under eyes and even Spider veins.

It also stimulates circulation and helps with lymphatic drainage. I may add a few oils that I know are beneficial to stretchmarks and make my own cream of sorts with high amounts of chlorella.



http://www.personalcaremagazine.com/Story.aspx?Story=3080
Anti-stretch mark effect: 


Chlorella vulgaris at 1% significantly decreased the colour of stretch marks (chromametry analysis): –10.4% on average and up to –32% after 84 days of use. 

It decreased the morphology of stretch marks (analysis from photographs): –2.9% on average and up to –7.9% after 84 days of use (Fig. 9). 

Effect of Chlorella vulgaris on skin microcirculation 



Effect on angiogenesis: 


VEGF is known to activate vessel formation (+128%) while suramin is an inhibitor of this mechanism (–72%). Chlorella vulgaris, tested at 0.1% significantly decreased the length of vessels: –46% (Fig. 10 and Fig. 11). 



Effect on spider veins: 


Chlorella vulgaris at 1% visibly decreased the redness of the vascular lesions: –15% on average and up to –64% after 28 days of use; –25% on average and up to –77% after 84 days of use (Fig. 12). This effect was observed in 75% of volunteers at the end of the test. The treatment improved the size and the colour of the spider veins (Fig. 13). 



Effect on dark circles: 


Chlorella vulgaris increased the transparency of the skin: +1.84% on average and up to +6.8% after 28 days of use. It decreased the pigmentation of the skin: +11.5% on average and up to +113% after 28 days of use (Fig. 14). This effect was observed in 73% of volunteers at the end of the test. 



Effect on lymphatic drainage: 


Chlorella vulgaris decreases the ankle adipose tissue thickness: 0.2 mm on average (i.e.1.8%) and up to 1.2 mm (i.e. 11.0%) after 28 days of use (Fig. 15 and Fig. 16). This effect was observed in 64% of volunteers at the end of the test.


----------



## MrsMe

luckiestdestiny said:


> Hey Aggie, this isn't a challenge. People post when they feel the need to so as not to pressure. This is not just for hair growth but for health overall and balancing the system. I have pics earlier in the thread too so you can check that out if you want to. Others are giving it months to kick into full gear before they give pics.


 I saw you posted a thread earlier mentioning pics, but nothing showed up... Was it my computer or did you remove them? Although this isn't a challenge, you know people want to see what happened when growth or overall improvement is mentioned. Just my humble opinion...
Anyway, I bought some chlorella today at GNC only to realize that I payed twice the price that I could've payed at Amazon.com... I will definitely return them...


----------



## MrsMe

luckiestdestiny said:


> Confession time:
> 
> I don't know if any of you ladies watched "My Big Fat Greek Wedding" but for those that did, you know how her father kept thinking he could solve everything with windex?
> 
> Well I have a confession:
> Lately I've been solving most things with chlorella. I have a scar on my hand that I had since a surgery. Well I was reading on a site that chlorella helps heal cuts faster, so I wondered about scars. Well it said apply it externally like a paste. So When I get home, I apply it externally!
> 
> I feel like that guy in the movie, put some chlorella on it!
> 
> FYI I started taking pics because I couldn't believe my eyes. It used to be a white thin stripe , then it became pinkish, now it's a light pinkish brown and some parts are the color of my regular brown hand. This chlorella just keeps getting better. I'm even thinking of using on my stretch marks...but I'll wait to see how it works out on my hand first before I walk around like the hulk on my stomach (when I gained weight it caused stretch marks there). I will keep taking pics so that I have proof. I didn't take a pic the first day and I could kick myself! If only I did because it was much whiter than the second and then the third was just sooo much better! I
> 
> I think it's chlorellas CGF.
> 
> It makes cells have rapid turnover. NOW this sar is two years old. It's from a razor as they had to cut a cyst out of my hand during an operation. So I like that it's turning it back or at least somewhat. I hope it does so even more. Right now it seems like not the color, but the texture is changing from that scar tissue texture back to normal but color changed first. We'll see...


Pics! Yay! oke:See how easy that was? lol 
I'm gonna keep an eye on this, because I have some stretch marks but I'm not about to spend $125+ on StriVectin


----------



## luckiestdestiny

perlenoire83 said:


> Pics! Yay! oke:See how it easy that was? lol
> I'm gonna keep an eye on this, because I have some stretch marks but I'm not about to spend $125+ on StriVectin


 
Hey hon, I have hair pics earlier in this thread.  Am I being ignored?  I know it's not that impressive but we just started!  Really it was a significant amount, though. 

Here's another article about the effects of chlorella on scars and stretch marks. Imagine collagen being increased by up to 333 percent and that chlorella restructures not only the dermis but the epidermis (which most products can't get to!):  I believe that because my scar felt like, well a scar, and now it feels more like the other skin on my hand and it hasn't even been that long since I've used it on my hand. Anyways here's the info:
http://www.insidecosmeceuticals.com/articles/marine-based-ingredients-to-increase-skin-col.html
They found the micro-algae tested at 1 percent increased *collagen-1 expression by 333 percent* and *collagen-3 expression by 150 percent*, and increased elastin expression in* fibroblasts by 35 percent*. It also increased expression of the epidermal-dermal junction proteins and stimulated the proteins of the epidermal differentiation complex, *showing a restructuring effect not only on dermis but also on epidermis*. Chlorella vulgaris is thus an excellent firming ingredient, active on both epidermal and dermal structure, as well as the epidermal-dermal junction. The researchers also found Chlorella vulgaris at 1 percent significantly decreased the color and morphology of stretch marks, decreased the redness of vascular lesions and improve the size and color of the spider veins of trial patients.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

perlenoire83 said:


> I saw you posted a thread earlier mentioning pics, but nothing showed up... Was it my computer or did you remove them? Although this isn't a challenge, you know people want to see what happened when growth or overall improvement is mentioned. Just my humble opinion...
> Anyway, I bought some chlorella today at GNC only to realize that I payed twice the price that I could've payed at Amazon.com... I will definitely return them...


 

The pics are there. I wouldn't remove them. I want you guys to know what's going on up front.  Unfortunately as I've posted a link to them on three separate occasions, I'm tired of combing through this long thread looking for them. So I took the easy way out. I posted them in a maximum thread started by kimbo heart. The first is ones that are my hair w/ nettle growth on the bangs,f disregard unless you just want an idea of how the nettle rinse works. I use them to show how nettle grows hair. The second is in another post on the same page and is of me in cornrows and I am pulling up the growth. I didn't have a good grip so it doesn't show all of it, but you get an idea. you can read the explanations to see how long in each case. I used them to show that you can get good growth every month. Every month since eating right since Oct until now I've gotten good growth.  Both pics show oct and feb and the growth for those months. In the one pic w/ nettle I had almost completely straightened my hair (my bangs needed a trim but I didn't want to cut them just yet at that time) and the other is just one of my cornrows pulled up to see the growth underneath. As this thread is only 3 pages, it makes it easier for me to find my pics there:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=340269&highlight=what+the+maximum


----------



## trey21

luckiestdestiny said:


> Hey hon, I have hair pics earlier in this thread.  Am I being ignored?  I know it's not that impressive but we just started!  Really it was a significant amount, though.
> 
> Here's another article about the effects of chlorella on scars and stretch marks. Imagine collagen being increased by up to 333 percent and that chlorella restructures not only the dermis but the epidermis (which most products can't get to!):  I believe that because my scar felt like, well a scar, and now it feels more like the other skin on my hand and it hasn't even been that long since I've used it on my hand. Anyways here's the info:
> http://www.insidecosmeceuticals.com/articles/marine-based-ingredients-to-increase-skin-col.html
> They found the micro-algae tested at 1 percent increased *collagen-1 expression by 333 percent* and *collagen-3 expression by 150 percent*, and increased elastin expression in* fibroblasts by 35 percent*. It also increased expression of the epidermal-dermal junction proteins and stimulated the proteins of the epidermal differentiation complex, *showing a restructuring effect not only on dermis but also on epidermis*. Chlorella vulgaris is thus an excellent firming ingredient, active on both epidermal and dermal structure, as well as the epidermal-dermal junction. The researchers also found Chlorella vulgaris at 1 percent significantly decreased the color and morphology of stretch marks, decreased the redness of vascular lesions and improve the size and color of the spider veins of trial patients.


LD, when you mention using the chlorella on your scar, are you using in some form of a cream or are you just rubbing some of the chlorella powder onto your skin?  I have plenty of scars that could definitely benefit from this, not to mention also those dark circles.  Thanks a bunch.


----------



## MrsMe

luckiestdestiny said:


> The pics are there. I wouldn't remove them. I want you guys to know what's going on up front. Unfortunately as I've posted a link to them on three separate occasions, I'm tired of combing through this long thread looking for them. So I took the easy way out. I posted them in a maximum thread started by kimbo heart. The first is ones that are my hair w/ nettle growth on the bangs,f disregard unless you just want an idea of how the nettle rinse works. I use them to show how nettle grows hair. The second is in another post on the same page and is of me in cornrows and I am pulling up the growth. I didn't have a good grip so it doesn't show all of it, but you get an idea. you can read the explanations to see how long in each case. I used them to show that you can get good growth every month. Every month since eating right since Oct until now I've gotten good growth. Both pics show oct and feb and the growth for those months. In the one pic w/ nettle I had almost completely straightened my hair (my bangs needed a trim but I didn't want to cut them just yet at that time) and the other is just one of my cornrows pulled up to see the growth underneath. As this thread is only 3 pages, it makes it easier for me to find my pics there:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=340269&highlight=what+the+maximum


 

:blowkiss:
Thank you! I've been a pain in the butt and you were very patient!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

trey21 said:


> LD, when you mention using the chlorella on your scar, are you using in some form of a cream or are you just rubbing some of the chlorella powder onto your skin? I have plenty of scars that could definitely benefit from this, not to mention also those dark circles. Thanks a bunch.


 
First day I just mixed it with water but it's too runny that way and you have to wait for it to dry. The second day I added lotion. Put it on the scar with the chlorella and the lotion...wait  for it to dry, and then you're good to go. I do it before bed.  One day I was looking at my powdered chlorella and then my scar and I was like why the heck not. I try to mix it and then rub it circularly really well. It'll dry with a greenish cast but you can tell the skin sucks some in, and that's the important part.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

perlenoire83 said:


> :blowkiss:
> Thank you! I've been a pain in the butt and you were very patient!


 

No problem.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

wow,i've been reading this thread for hours and still only a quarter of theway through.

yes i placed my order 

thank you L D and all the rest of you ladies who have made this thread a success 
I will continue reading it throughout the week


----------



## trey21

luckiestdestiny said:


> First day I just mixed it with water but it's too runny that way and you have to wait for it to dry. The second day I added lotion. Put it on the scar with the chlorella and the lotion...wait  for it to dry, and then you're good to go. I do it before bed.  One day I was looking at my powdered chlorella and then my scar and I was like why the heck not. I try to mix it and then rub it circularly really well. It'll dry with a greenish cast but you can tell the skin sucks some in, and that's the important part.


Thank you.  I am going to go pick up some powder tomorrow and try this out.  I'll keep you posted on the results.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

trey21 said:


> Thank you. I am going to go pick up some powder tomorrow and try this out. I'll keep you posted on the results.


 
Please do! Also I noticed that you are thinking of using it for the circles. If you do please us the water or an eye cream to mix the chlorella. regular lotion might break you out (I can't use regular lotion on my face).  Enjoy and keep us informed.  

I'm walking around like the hulk right now with chlorella on my stomach stretch marks. It's all green but it dried well and looked like it soaked in.


----------



## TdotGirl

Thanks LD for the info about dark circles under the eye. I have dark circles and wouldn't mind trying this method to decrease the appearance a bit.


----------



## IndianAngel22

Aggie said:


> Hmmm, in that case, I'll stick with my usual master cleanse, biosil and alta silica. Thanks for the responses. Good luck ladies.



I don't know if this was in response to my post about the yogurt and Chlorella or not but it wasn't the Chlorella that made me want to barf, it was the actual vanilla yogurt combination. For some reason it just didn't go down easy that way. I need a fruity taste and it's just fine, it tastes like juice. I was just trying to yogurt thing out so people would know if it worked out or not. Don't jump out so quickly!


----------



## IndianAngel22

yodie said:


> Yay!! Congrats. Don't worry, you'll find the right method of taking CHL.  Why not just try the pills? I think I might go that route to eliminate tasting it. This morning I mixed my powder with Cran Apple juice and a little water.  Wasn't bad, but I'll most likely stick to pill form.



I don't like popping pills. I prefer the powder I can't taste it in juice. I was just hopeing I could do the yogurt thing because I like yogurt but the taste got funny finally and my stomach didn't agree with the combo


----------



## Essensual

luckiestdestiny said:


> Sadly my mind was already going there (*Bawhawhawha!)*
> 
> Except I don't think I'd be a topical kinda person (I don't want to add extra to my life) but I might add it to a shampoo or conditioner and leave it on for a little bit before rinsing out. I'll have to do more research when I find out about this whole hand thing more because the skin on my hand is a little different then causing hairs to grow out of my head. Who knows though, it did cross my mind.


 
How about adding it to an ayurvedic paste?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Essensual said:


> How about adding it to an ayurvedic paste?


 
IDK...wouldn't it be hard to get out?  Are we all grabbing our windex sprays now?(aka chlorella solves everything).


----------



## yodie

luckiestdestiny said:


> IDK...wouldn't it be hard to get out?  Are we all grabbing our windex sprays now?(aka chlorella solves everything).


 
Hmmm....

I already added Nettle tea to my spray bottle.  Maybe a dab of Chlorella?? 
Naw, maybe I'll stick to internal methods for now.

I was able to take all 10 g's via powder form today.  I usually opt for half powder and half pills, but I'm running out of pills.  Powder was very easy to take with about 1/4 cup of juice, some water and a teaspoon of CHL.  

Off to bed and let CHL work on all my areas.


----------



## Prose Princess

luckiestdestiny said:


> IDK...wouldn't it be hard to get out?  Are we all grabbing our windex sprays now?(aka chlorella solves everything).



Lolol "Put some Windex!  Chhhh! <----(That's the sound of the Windex Spraying)"

I love that movie.


----------



## Essensual

luckiestdestiny said:


> IDK...wouldn't it be hard to get out?  Are we all grabbing our windex sprays now?(aka chlorella solves everything).


 

IDK 'cause I use the capsules and I've never taken one apart. Not sure how the CHL would/would not blend with say....shikakai or amla powder.

Anyone willing to take one for the team and report back??


----------



## Blaque*Angel

oooooooooooooooh my powder came  next day delivery although it was sent via regular post. 

well, i had it (a teaspoon of powder )with my caffeine free herbal tea, i mixed it with a dab of honey  i could not taste the chlorella.

I must say that it smells and looks just like something my mom used to give me daily. when i used to ask her what it was, she used to just say "drink it, it's good for you!" i will show it to her and see her reaction.

Its been 3 hours since I drank it and I am so thirsty, I have had 1 litre of water already and its only 11:25. I love that so far as i needed to up my water intake.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Your powder came just in time to join the party Blacque Angel. This stuff really is the BIZ.

BTW yall my head is itching, itching, itching today.  Scar is pretty much the same today but just less shiny. I think the skin is regenerating and turning more like normal skin. I hope more color comes back but anything is better than nothing.


----------



## GrowinLonger

*Re: More support for chlorella healing scar tissue...*

More support for chlorella healing scar tissue...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIU63LaaV_o


----------



## MrsMe

*Re: More support for chlorella healing scar tissue...*



GrowinLonger said:


> More support for chlorella healing scar tissue...
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIU63LaaV_o


 Thanks for the vid!!!


----------



## jaded_faerie

Day 2 and I feel great. I did not have that sluggish feel when I woke up this morning and I'm completely energized.

My scalp has been tingling and itchy since I began taking it yesterday, but it could just be my newly installed sew-in.



Blaque*Angel said:


> Its been 3 hours since I drank it and I am so thirsty, I have had 1 litre of water already and its only 11:25. I love that so far as i needed to up my water intake.



I'm so thirsty too! which is a good thing, cause I slack on the water intake.


----------



## Muse

Candycane044 said:


> Hmm this is incredibly interesting!  Please let us know your results with stretch marks LD.
> 
> If you can apply chlorella topically on your scars...I wonder if somewhere down the line...DARE I SAY IT...you can apply it on your scalp???  Is that too wild and crazy LHCF??? LOL.*  But really I wonder if you could rinse with it or put it in your conditioner or something like that??*



I don't see why chlorella couldn't be added to conditioner or any other topical treatments. Joico is already doing it. Chlorella is in their Moisture Recovery conditioner.


----------



## Muse

Oh man LD I think you started something in here when you mentioned using it for stretch marks! I'm on top of this one

I do think that this thread is in the right place because I believe that was the whole point initially was for hair growth but as we researched and experienced the health benefits it took a shift BUT we are still watching for results in our hair. A lot of us have many other issues for chlorella to fix before it gets to the hair so there won't be any pics for a while (lurkers and newbies-sorry) but when it hits everyone will know. We are all in the beginning stages so to expect pics now is pretty unrealistic. I know that it may seem we have been doing it longer by the size of this thread but the truth is the longest anyone's been on it is a little over a month (LD).

This is why I am so glad you didn't make this a challenge LD. I think we get so caught up around here in giving our hair set amount of weeks or months to get to a certain length with the various growth aids and then at the end of that period maybe some people haven't experienced as much growh but they feel pressured. It's a nice change of pace to just go with the flow and let what happens happen.


----------



## belle_reveuse28

yodie said:


> Same here. I'll check in April or May.
> I don't remember who suggested it, but the peppermint helped cut the nausea. Thanks.


 

That was meeee...    I'm glad it helped!


----------



## Lebiya

yodie said:


> Same here. I'll check in April or May.
> I don't remember who suggested it, but the peppermint helped cut the nausea. Thanks.


 
Can someone please explain more about this pepermint mix, to help with nausea


*All I have to do now is start eating better. I would really like to try LD's way of eating 80% veggies 20% meat, I don't* even know where to begin with that or what that kind of eating looks like,lol.[/quote]


LD, Please do give us more info on your diet...Id like to start eating healthy by force... Im a student, not a great cook and eating out is taking a toll on my body, PLUS I know that with CHL and SPIR and a good diet, I can def make the 1.5 - 2inch mark! 




Muse said:


> I don't see why chlorella couldn't be added to conditioner or any other topical treatments. Joico is already doing it. Chlorella is in their Moisture Recovery conditioner.


 
Exactly! 

I’ve been eyeing this thread for someone to post wonderful results if applied externally to the scalp. Even if it does nothing at all, I don’t see how it could be bad atleast. If its good internally, why not externally? Some of the food we eat have been applied topically with good results.

I have a sensitive scalp, and with perming my hair in the past has caused horrid burns, rashes, scars, throbbing pain etc… however I’m now recovering but my hairline is the slowest of all. I think I may start mixing it with water, applying it-Full Head- before a workout, cover with a bag, then wash it out after my workout thoroughly, sounds good? ..Someone please shed more light if possible, I think this could be good!


----------



## Lebiya

belle_reveuse28 said:


> That was meeee...  I'm glad it helped!


 
This is good news!  pls tell us what you did


----------



## yodie

I sucked on a peppermint when nausea hit and felt stable soon after. 

I know nausea is just part of the detox phase. It will pass.

Thanks BR


----------



## belle_reveuse28

luckiestdestiny said:


> Confession time:
> 
> I don't know if any of you ladies watched "My Big Fat Greek Wedding" but for those that did, you know how her father kept thinking he could solve everything with windex?
> 
> Well I have a confession:
> Lately I've been solving most things with chlorella. I have a scar on my hand that I had since a surgery. Well I was reading on a site that chlorella helps heal cuts faster, so I wondered about scars. Well it said apply it externally like a paste. So When I get home, I apply it externally!
> 
> I feel like that guy in the movie, put some chlorella on it!
> 
> FYI I started taking pics because I couldn't believe my eyes. It used to be a white thin stripe , then it became pinkish, now it's a light pinkish brown and some parts are the color of my regular brown hand. This chlorella just keeps getting better. I'm even thinking of using on my stretch marks...but I'll wait to see how it works out on my hand first before I walk around like the hulk on my stomach (when I gained weight it caused stretch marks there). I will keep taking pics so that I have proof. I didn't take a pic the first day and I could kick myself! If only I did because it was much whiter than the second and then the third was just sooo much better! I
> 
> I think it's chlorellas CGF.
> 
> It makes cells have rapid turnover. NOW this sar is two years old. It's from a razor as they had to cut a cyst out of my hand during an operation. So I like that it's turning it back or at least somewhat. I hope it does so even more. Right now it seems like not the color, but the texture is changing from that scar tissue texture back to normal but color changed first. We'll see...


 

Lucky, 
   how long have you been applying it to the scar?  I have one on my knee from surgery when I was little, and I also have some scarring on my chest from eczema... I'll try anything that helps.


----------



## Lebiya

Belle, 

Can you please share more about what you did with peppermint to help with nausea?


----------



## belle_reveuse28

Lebiya said:


> Belle,
> 
> Can you please share more about what you did with peppermint to help with nausea?


 
Yeah, sure!  Umm... basically I sucked on a peppermint disc.... I ate about three of them but a few minutes after I finished, the nausea came back.  So then I thought it would probably be better if I drank peppermint tea as it would stay in my system longer, and that took the nausea completely away.  So my suggestion would be the tea, but if you dont have any, then some peppermint discs should help...  It's quite simple, actually.. You just brew the tea and drink it slowly.  Your nausea should subside.


----------



## belle_reveuse28

OH, and LD, about the nettle tea.... Can I brew a bag and then save what I dont use in the fridge?  How many uses do you get from one bag?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Muse said:


> I don't see why chlorella couldn't be added to conditioner or any other topical treatments. Joico is already doing it. Chlorella is in their Moisture Recovery conditioner.


 

You've done it now muse!  And to think, our versions could be way more potent because we could decide how much to add. Now...if it works or not that's another question(meaning what it could do)...


----------



## Candycane044

yodie said:


> Wow! Okay, now I'm curious.  I know this is probably gross, but what shade of green is everyone coming in at? I'm dark, dark, dark green.



My BM are really dark green as well.  



Muse said:


> I don't see why chlorella couldn't be added to conditioner or any other topical treatments. Joico is already doing it. *Chlorella is in their Moisture Recovery conditioner*.



Muse, I didn't know that!  Well that means I'm going to try this soon.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Lebiya said:


> Can someone please explain more about this pepermint mix, to help with nausea
> 
> 
> *All I have to do now is start eating better. I would really like to try LD's way of eating 80% veggies 20% meat, I don't* even know where to begin with that or what that kind of eating looks like,lol.


 

LD, Please do give us more info on your diet...Id like to start eating healthy by force... Im a student, not a great cook and eating out is taking a toll on my body, PLUS I know that with CHL and SPIR and a good diet, I can def make the 1.5 - 2inch mark! 




Exactly! 

I’ve been eyeing this thread for someone to post wonderful results if applied externally to the scalp. Even if it does nothing at all, I don’t see how it could be bad atleast. If its good internally, why not externally? Some of the food we eat have been applied topically with good results.

I have a sensitive scalp, and with perming my hair in the past has caused horrid burns, rashes, scars, throbbing pain etc… however I’m now recovering but my hairline is the slowest of all. I think I may start mixing it with water, applying it-Full Head- before a workout, cover with a bag, then wash it out after my workout thoroughly, sounds good? ..Someone please shed more light if possible, I think this could be good! [/quote]


Hey Leibya I wish I could but it's like automatic pilot for me. I eat a variety of veggies in a variety of ways so I don't get bored. I always make sure they're organic and not canned. Either I purchase from whole food, or if I'm on the go,  I get them from wholefood already cooked in the prepared section.  This may help you too if you have a place like that as they prepare foods fresh, and without chemicals or preservatives. I go around the hot food bar and have a go at piling up different kinds of veggies, and then I go to the prepared food section and do the same thing.

 They don't use any chems or anything and their foods are prepared fresh daily. I'm all about getting the freshest veggies so that I can have the most nutrients. If I'm on the run I sometimes just eat vegeterian for a meal, after eating organic oatmeal for breakfast, and then a dinner with meat and veggies (organic).  I know it's annoying typing organic so I hope you understand I try to do this because it's very important for me to eat this way. Not only is it healthier, but my health has improved since and as I have thyroid disease I try to do everything I can to feel better.  I just think everything should be organic anyways. It ticks me off that it's more expensive. I'm not sure about Ontario, but in the U.S they actually charge more unless you live in  the country where there's more access (I know when I lived in Germany lots of foods were prepared organically anyways but I lived in a small town where there were lots of access to local foods without the chemicals,pesticides). There's this place by the school (I'm getting my masters so I know how student's diet can be) where they have macrobiotic vegetables (it just means they're cooked less) and I'll grab lunch or dinner, if my previous meal was meat heavy. I just try to balance things out.  

If you pm me and have any questions I may can help you tweak your diet. I tried cutting out certain things one by one. Like eating more veggies: I just started adding more to one meal, then I decided to make one of my meals vegetarian just to see, etc.  Now that I do it all the time I just know how to balance. I'll order meat with lots of veggies and focus on the veggies being 80 percent of the meal even if all meals have meat for example, I just know how to eye ball it. I eat tons of fish, and a  few times a week I'll have chicken to add variety (it's easier to afford the chicken on the go). I eat all kinds of different cuisines to mix it up or else I'd get bored.  If I'm eating pastas or anything like breads they're wholegrain or 100 percent whole wheat.  You can get the steel oatmeal of example instead of regular. 

I just do whatever to help my body process food easier.  Which basically amounts to getting more nutrients into my body. It's not complicated once you get the hang of it, nor is it a diet per se' so I don't have set parameters just the percentage I like to stick to. I'm not perfect one day may be 75 percent instead of 80 but I always like to stick to the ratio of at least 2/3rds vegetables to 1/3 meat  or more.  Plus I started cutting other meat out of my diet and first ate mostly chicken then added fish once a week, then twice, and onward until most of my meals consisted of it (when I say fish I mean seafood in general not just fish for instance there's a all natural mexican place where I get stone ground corn tacos with spicy shrimp and cilantro. It is really ridiculously good.  I like different flavors as I mentioned earlier, or I'd just quit because I don't like boring meals.  I could not just salt and pepper my veggies everyday or I'd be outta there. I sometimes will buy them with garlic, or curried, or whatever because you want that variety in order to stay with it).

HTH I know it's long!

In addition


----------



## luckiestdestiny

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Lucky,
> how long have you been applying it to the scar? I have one on my knee from surgery when I was little, and I also have some scarring on my chest from eczema... I'll try anything that helps.


 
It really isn't that long at all. I'm staring at it right now as I type amazed. It's been less than a week. I just put it on my stretchmarks yesterday night and noticed this morning they were red. That's the same thing that happened to my hand. It looks like there's more circulation there. Then the color starts coming back. My hand has a little more color to go but the area is  changing into regular skin not scar tissue. I'm really impressed with this stuff.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

I must add that the article I researched said that it can take up to months so I think it depends on what type of scars and how long they've been there. I just apply every night before bed and don't think about it, let it go.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

belle_reveuse28 said:


> OH, and LD, about the nettle tea.... Can I brew a bag and then save what I dont use in the fridge? How many uses do you get from one bag?


 
I don't ever save the bags as they get yucky, but I do save the tea for a few days in the fridge if I want to. I use up a box and a little of another in a month. Costing around 3ish to four ish dollars so it's not too bad considering what it does.


----------



## Muse

I finally broke down and bought the Naked Naturals green drink. That stuff is great for mixing chlorella AND Spirulina! I actually added my whole days' dose to just 16 oz (9g chlorella and 9g spirulina) and it still goes down VERY smooth. 

But like LD said I hate how they jack up the price of organic foods and drinks. Can you imagine how healthy this country would be if we could get drinks like this at every grocery store/gas station for the price of Hi-C or a 2 liter coke.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Muse said:


> I finally broke down and bought the Naked Naturals green drink. That stuff is great for mixing chlorella AND Spirulina! I actually added my whole days' dose to just 16 oz (9g chlorella and 9g spirulina) and it still goes down VERY smooth.
> 
> But like LD said I hate how they jack up the price of organic foods and drinks. Can you imagine how healthy this country would be if we could get drinks like this at every grocery store/gas station for the price of Hi-C or a 2 liter coke.


 
I know what you mean, my kiddos love the green smoothies, but they are too expensive for them to drink like talking about it.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

UK Ladies email [email protected] for a free sample of chlorella


----------



## CurlyMoo

Whimsy said:


> I'm a farty monster, but my diet is great. I eat tons of salads, veggies, whole grains and lean meats/fish. I never drink soda, I just stopped liking it a few years back. I drink water throughout the day, and orange juice or milk @ breakfast/dinner. I know my diet is not to blame for the gassy erruptions
> *As for my SO, he thinks it's hysterical and tries to have competitions with me  it's terrible but at least he thinks its amusing.* I'm just glad that they're not smelly. I guess that's the chlorella factor?


 
  Well at least he doesn't think you are unlady like. I think they will pass once your body adjusts to CHL. I am on the gassy side too I am considering scaling back on the dosage to see if that's it.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Maybe we should all invest in some Gas X?


----------



## IndianAngel22

I scaled back to 3g for 2 days and now I'm back to 6 in juice. I think I'm doing much better now  And I finally looked down at my nails today and saw how long they were. And very white compared to normal. I like this


----------



## CurlyMoo

CRAP! I'm going to cover my entire body in Chlorella from head to toe!


----------



## mariofmagdal

IndianAngel22 said:


> I scaled back to 3g for 2 days and now I'm back to 6 in juice. I think I'm doing much better now  And I finally looked down at my nails today and saw how long they were. And very white compared to normal. I like this



I know what you mean about the healthy looking nails. Usually I would have cut them down by now but they are so strong I just left them alone, they are so long and pretty.


----------



## IntheIndigo

Ginger tea or eating small slices of fresh ginger is good for nausea and gas. I use it all the time and have done, since I had severe gastritis last year.  I prefer to use fresh ginger for the tea and if you choose to eat the fresh ginger, it is very spicy so you may want a bit of water or milk to wash it down.  You can also drink coconut water to settle your stomach and it has tons of electrolytes.

Btw, hello everyone, I'm a lurker that has finally come out of her lurker hidey place.


----------



## mariofmagdal

IntheIndigo said:


> Ginger tea or eating small slices of fresh ginger is good for nausea and gas. I use it all the time and have done, since I had severe gastritis last year.  I prefer to use fresh ginger for the tea and if you choose to eat the fresh ginger, it is very spicy so you may want a bit of water or milk to wash it down.  You can also drink coconut water to settle your stomach and it has tons of electrolytes.
> 
> Btw, hello everyone, I'm a lurker that has finally come out of her lurker hidey place.



Thanks and Welcome!


----------



## belle_reveuse28

I ordered today from iHerb.com the nettle tea and it shipped today!  They will ship your order if you order it before 1 pm.  I dont know if that's eastern time only as I am EST.  Also, I used a coupon code and got $5 off my first order which made my shipping free.  I can't remember the code, but just Google referral code for iherb and it will come up!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

CurlyMoo said:


> CRAP! I'm going to cover my entire body in Chlorella from head to toe!


 



Doesn't it just make you wanna roll around in it?!!!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

IntheIndigo said:


> Ginger tea or eating small slices of fresh ginger is good for nausea and gas. I use it all the time and have done, since I had severe gastritis last year. I prefer to use fresh ginger for the tea and if you choose to eat the fresh ginger, it is very spicy so you may want a bit of water or milk to wash it down. You can also drink coconut water to settle your stomach and it has tons of electrolytes.
> 
> Btw, hello everyone, I'm a lurker that has finally come out of her lurker hidey place.


 
Welocom IntheIndigo!  Thanks for the advice. I'm going to use that for future reference. Sometimes I get nauseous during my period (don't know why but I do). This sounds like a good idea.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

belle_reveuse28 said:


> I ordered today from iHerb.com the nettle tea and it shipped today! They will ship your order if you order it before 1 pm. I dont know if that's eastern time only as I am EST. Also, I used a coupon code and got $5 off my first order which made my shipping free. I can't remember the code, but just Google referral code for iherb and it will come up!


 
I love iherb. I couldn't get the $5 as I've ordered from them before. But they usually take a week to come to me, so ordered from amazon this time. As long as it's NOW tea, I'll order it wherever the deal is (and the co is reputable of course) because that's the only brand I know.


----------



## kryolnapps

Hello ladies!

I'm a major lurker and I never post but I had to say thank you to LD and to all the other ladies brave enough to try chlorella and post their experiences.

I had been taking Green food powder since the beginning of the year (I'm a novice health nut!). It does contain chlorella, but in a small quantity. I haven't notice anything amazing yet from the Green food except maybe a slight increase in energy. Then I tried chlorella and wow!!!!

I've been taking it every day for the past 3, almost 4 weeks. I started really slow, half a teaspoon then increased it the second week to a full serving of 2.5g (a level tsp). I take it mixed with my Green powder ( http://www.progressivenutritional.com/veggies/ ) Right along with you ladies I experienced stronger, whiter and longer nails, but no detox symptoms. 

4 days ago I increased it to a full tablespoon (6g) and...oh boy!!! I started having flu like symptoms the same day I upped chlorella to 6g. My throat was sore and my head was hurting. The next day my sore throat was gone, but my nose was stuffy and I still had a headache. I'm feeling much better now; I only have a runny nose. I'm not 100% sure if I was detoxing or just had a cold, But I'm incline to think it was due to the chlorella. 

See, about a month and a half ago, I had a really bad dry cough. I went to the doc and she told me I might have asthma because I had no fever and she couldn't hear anything in my lungs and I had no phlegm (I hate that word, yuck!!) She gave me these inhalers and I felt better after 2-3 days. However, I still felt like something was stuck in my lungs that I couldn't cough out. Well, the day after I upped to 6g I coughed out this brownish, reddish phlegm (tmi, I know , but this could help someone else) It continued a few times, and the color kept getting lighter and lighter. Now I feel like my lungs are clear!!! This is amazing!!!

Also, I too became a walking farting machine!! My BM's are odor free!! My skin is glowing, even though I have my periods now, my skin did not break out this month. I was hoping chlorella would help with menstrual pain, sadly, it did not. Oh well, I'm still going to take it for a long time!

I have other things happening, but I have to see more before reporting.

I take this brand: http://www.chloressence.com/


Sorry for the long post


----------



## IntheIndigo

luckiestdestiny said:


> Welocom IntheIndigo!  Thanks for the advice. I'm going to use that for future reference. Sometimes I get nauseous during my period (don't know why but I do). This sounds like a good idea.




Thank you and no problem.  Actually, ginger tea is also good for cramps as well.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Kryolnapps, Welcome! Your post was awesome, thanks for sharing, I certainly hope it helps someone.


----------



## kryolnapps

mariofmagdal said:


> Kryolnapps, Welcome! Your post was awesome, thanks for sharing, I certainly hope it helps someone.


 

Thank you! It's been great for me so far!!


----------



## yodie

Kryolnapps, long posts are great, especially when you have such great info to share. I'm so glad you coughed that (whatever it was) up!

Yay!!!!! 
Welcome


----------



## luckiestdestiny

kryolnapps said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I'm a major lurker and I never post but I had to say thank you to LD and to all the other ladies brave enough to try chlorella and post their experiences.
> 
> I had been taking Green food powder since the beginning of the year (I'm a novice health nut!). It does contain chlorella, but in a small quantity. I haven't notice anything amazing yet from the Green food except maybe a slight increase in energy. Then I tried chlorella and wow!!!!
> 
> I've been taking it every day for the past 3, almost 4 weeks. I started really slow, half a teaspoon then increased it the second week to a full serving of 2.5g (a level tsp). I take it mixed with my Green powder ( http://www.progressivenutritional.com/veggies/ ) Right along with you ladies I experienced stronger, whiter and longer nails, but no detox symptoms.
> 
> 4 days ago I increased it to a full tablespoon (6g) and...oh boy!!! I started having flu like symptoms the same day I upped chlorella to 6g. My throat was sore and my head was hurting. The next day my sore throat was gone, but my nose was stuffy and I still had a headache. I'm feeling much better now; I only have a runny nose. I'm not 100% sure if I was detoxing or just had a cold, But I'm incline to think it was due to the chlorella.
> 
> See, about a month and a half ago, I had a really bad dry cough. I went to the doc and she told me I might have asthma because I had no fever and she couldn't hear anything in my lungs and I had no phlegm (I hate that word, yuck!!) She gave me these inhalers and I felt better after 2-3 days. However, I still felt like something was stuck in my lungs that I couldn't cough out. Well, the day after I upped to 6g I coughed out this brownish, reddish phlegm (tmi, I know , but this could help someone else) It continued a few times, and the color kept getting lighter and lighter. Now I feel like my lungs are clear!!! This is amazing!!!
> 
> Also, I too became a walking farting machine!! My BM's are odor free!! My skin is glowing, even though I have my periods now, my skin did not break out this month. I was hoping chlorella would help with menstrual pain, sadly, it did not. Oh well, I'm still going to take it for a long time!
> 
> I have other things happening, but I have to see more before reporting.
> 
> I take this brand: http://www.chloressence.com/
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long post


 

Hi Kryolnapps,

Welcome to the party!

I'm happy to see you're having such a wonderful experience with chlorella. I know probably to the other lurkers, ladies talking about detox symptoms may seem insane. Like why would we want to do that?  Because the benefits outweigh the minimal detox symptoms with the goal being of course to have no detox symptoms and a strong system overall.  I think the more we stop shooting for instant gratification, the more results we'll see (with hair and body) because this stuff chlorella just goes to work everywhere. I'm glad you've hung in there for three weeks and it's good to know you're in it for the long run. The lung issue is just phenomonal!

I hope I can speak for everyone when I say we look forward to hearing from you in the future. Please continue to post when you can and update us on your progress.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

page 32 bookmark


----------



## Muse

Candycane044 said:


> Muse, I didn't know that!  Well that means I'm going to try this soon.



Yeah i figure a company like Joico would know their stuff because they invest a lot in the science behind hair care. They see the benefits of chlorella.


----------



## Muse

Man this sucks, I'm bloated again! I was experiencing bloating when I was taking Sun chlorella in the beginning then I finished off my box and started SN chlorella and the bloating went away for a while. I am going to the bathroom daily now without any help from laxatives but I just feel so bloated. I have been taking the powdered chlorella for exactly a week now at 9g and before that Sun chlorella for a week (worked my way up to 6g). I guess it's only been 2 weeks total so I can't expect too much but it's just weird how the bloating went away and came back. I may scale back within the next day or two if it doesn't resolve.

I am taking an equal amount of spirulina as well so maybe I'm getting hit double hard


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Hey all,

Reporting in to the party!  How is everyone today? I'm feeling really GREAT, and I mean WONDERFUL which is not usual. Usually I'm slightly tired (blame the thyroid disease even w/ medicine) but my energy is up way more than usual.  I'm giving chlorella credit as this is not the norm for me even with eating right because of my condition.  

Hope all are well!


----------



## IndianAngel22

luckiestdestiny said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Reporting in to the party!  How is everyone today? I'm feeling really GREAT, and I mean WONDERFUL which is not usual. Usually I'm slightly tired (blame the thyroid disease even w/ medicine) but my energy is up way more than usual.  I'm giving chlorella credit as this is not the norm for me even with eating right because of my condition.
> 
> Hope all are well!



I have to say this also. I FINALLY have a lot of energy. It's been almost 2 weeks sense I've taken a real nap. I was on 3 hours of sleep one day and although i knew I was tired and my body should be tired I had tons of energy. I was really hyper it was weird. I've been like that for the past 2 weeks, a little restless.  Once I calm down I go to sleep but I find myself wanting to stay up longer than I should. I keep fighting the urge to sleep because I don't "feel" like it lol! Before I used to just crash on the couch and *snores*..........

I am back to takeing my Chlorella in AppleSauce and Applejuice/Juice. Haven't decided which I like better but I like switching it back and forth. Keeps me from getting bored or used to the taste like the yogurt situation.

I did my nails today. ALl I did was use an Onsen Buffer, those amazing ones you get in the mall? My nails have NEVER been white. I trimmed my nails down and used the buffer and I noticed my nails are white for once after use and not that dingy yellowish or cream. I see the health in my nails and that is what I was waiting on so I KNOW this is working.

My hair is definatly growing, I will be updating in march because of the Protein is my friend challenge and all the other challenges I'm in. I want to give it a good 2 months so you all can see a real difference. I am throwing out my other vitamins for sure now. Anyone want them? LOL.

Still a farting mess but I have more controllable farts? LOL, just less of them, but once night time comes around if I eat anything like ice cream or dairy products the farting begins. I can only have the dairy in the morning with my cereal unfortunately. Just a warning for all who are having issues with that. Good Luck everyone!


----------



## Lady Kay 21

Is any one doing both chlorella and the drink your wayto waste length shake?


----------



## onelove08

Lady Kay 21 said:


> Is any one doing both chlorella and the drink your wayto waste length shake?


 

I am! I have been drinking the egg shake for almost 3 months. I have been taking chlorella for approximately 6 weeks  I am not sure.


----------



## Lady Kay 21

onelove08 said:


> I am! I have been drinking the egg shake for almost 3 months. I have been taking chlorella for approximately 6 weeks I am not sure.


 

Interesting....
And how is it working for you? any results, side effects, perks.... spill the beans girrrllll!


----------



## onelove08

Lady Kay 21 said:


> Interesting....
> And how is it working for you? any results, side effects, perks.... spill the beans girrrllll!


 

lol! I have more energy! better bms, sleeping more soundly. fuller and longer hair, longer eyelashes, blemish free skin. Side effects(i guess?) are that I go pee more often, I have to shave every 2 or 3rd day, i also think that my body is more toned , oh yea and stronger nails. I think that covers it all. With the egg shake I do not take wheat germ oil. I take chlorella and spirulina. My emotions have been calmer since adding the chl and spi. hope this helps! oh yea I also lost a few pounds. I do not know how much. I do not get on the scale! Sorry so long!


----------



## yaya24

luckiestdestiny said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Reporting in to the party! How is everyone today? I'm feeling really GREAT, and I mean WONDERFUL which is not usual. Usually I'm slightly tired (blame the thyroid disease even w/ medicine) but my energy is up way more than usual. I'm giving chlorella credit as this is not the norm for me even with eating right because of my condition.
> 
> Hope all are well!


Hello!!! Checking in- I am still between 1-3 grams daily alternating depending on how my body feels- Today I took a full three grams. I am noticing that taking the chlorella in less juice works best for me. I mix my dose of chlorella in about 4oz of apple juice- mix it up really good and take about 2-3 sips and I'm done- I can't taste it at all. Less is more for me when it comes to the juice. 

I will be mixing chlorella with some lotion starting tonight for the few stretch marks that I have.. Thanks LD and everyone for the useful information. I have the stretch marks on my hips... that could get REALLY messy overnight... still trying to decide how I'm going to do this.. 

I just recieved confirmation from my SO that my nettle arrived!! took about 5 days to arrive.. he signed for the UPS driver this morning. So I will start drinking tonight.


----------



## Prose Princess

I ordered some more chlorella and spirulina from vitacost last night, ended up costing $50 !  It's worth it though.  I'm still at 10 grams so I'm going through this stuff pretty quickly.  My eyebrows are growing super fast and thick, and I have actually noticed that my stretch marks have lightened up (I have quite a few of them from a childhood skin condition...well, actually the medication for the skin condition).  I've had them so long that I stopped paying attention to them a long time ago, but when somebody in the thread brought it up, I could definitely tell that they are less noticeable.  I wish I had before and after pictures now! 

My nausea is gone, so I can eat fast food and candy and stuff again, and I have been , but I don't feel gross, so I'm happy.


----------



## IndianAngel22

I just took my Chlorella in some orange juice. Wasn't bad but got a little thick. I only put 3g in a small glass.That's how much juice I always use. Just enough to drink down in under 30 seconds. It was ok but not my favorite. I guess I prefer the applejuice or some other juice but if I ran out of the others I would definatly use the orange juice. Yogurt is out for me. Won't do that again. My list

*Yogurt- Ok for a second, makes you sick after a while
*AppleJuice- The best so far
*Minute Maid Fruit Punch- Also pretty good, but doesn't mix in as well
*Orange Juice- Ok, but gets a little thick
*AppleSauce: very good, can mix 6 g in without tasteing gross. The applejuice method is faster but the applesauce method is my 2nd choice.

Next thing I want to try... Naked Juice Green Machine if I can get my hands on it


----------



## VincyLongLocksWanted

My appetite is FINALLY getting back to normal. In fact, it decreased so much that I forgot to eat yesterday. I didn't have a headache from not eating either. (I ate something late last night when I realized I didn't eat since the day before.)


----------



## Whimsy

VincyLongLocksWanted said:


> My appetite is FINALLY getting back to normal. In fact, it decreased so much that I forgot to eat yesterday. I didn't have a headache from not eating either. (I ate something late last night when I realized I didn't eat since the day before.)



wow, how many g's are u taking daily?


----------



## VincyLongLocksWanted

Whimsy said:


> wow, how many g's are u taking daily?



8g. Today I could not finish my lunch... been picking at it. This is a very different experience compared to the last two weeks.


----------



## yodie

Lady Kay 21 said:


> Is any one doing both chlorella and the drink your wayto waste length shake?


 
I am, but I've neglected my drink for the past week.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I'm still a taking my C and S. I upped my dose to about 8 grams per day, I got a nice couple of zits on my forehead.... 

I feel great though!! I'm going through a stressful time right now at work and I am calm and focused. I am sleeping very well at night!


----------



## Pam Pam

You guys have got me on the bandwagon.  LOL

I haven't read all 200 pages, but I think I might try the pill form.  I did buy a packet of Vibrant Health Green Vibrance from Whole Foods to see if I could do it.

It didn't have any effect on me outside of a major headache but I think I probably need a couple of days before I feel any changes.

I also bought a juice smoothie from Naked that has many of the vitamins mentioned.  It has chlorella, spirulina, parsley, amongst other things.  It gave me a headache, belches, and a gassy feeling.

I am definitely interested in the long term affects this might have for me healthwise.

Thanks, LD, for starting this thread.


----------



## Pam Pam

Muse said:


> I finally broke down and bought the Naked Naturals green drink. That stuff is great for mixing chlorella AND Spirulina! I actually added my whole days' dose to just 16 oz (9g chlorella and 9g spirulina) and it still goes down VERY smooth.
> 
> But like LD said I hate how they jack up the price of organic foods and drinks. Can you imagine how healthy this country would be if we could get drinks like this at every grocery store/gas station for the price of Hi-C or a 2 liter coke.


 
I just mentioned this. They actually have a drink that has the spirulina and chlorella in it. It doesn't taste bad, either.

http://www.nakedjuice.com/#OurJuices/Background/MainMenu/Families/Superfood/bottle2


----------



## soonergirl

Thanks girl, but if you would have toiled through all of the pages you would know that many of us already drink the green machine by naked and some drink the bolthouse version!! But thanks for the tip lol... (It is too many pages to read!!!)!!!! A lot of us drink it mixed with the powder.....Good luck on your health journey!!! BTW your daughter is a cutie...


I am still taking between 6-9 grams.. I just scoop out a heaping teaspoon.. Still waiting on the "I forgot to eat today" phase... I wish!!!! Oh yeah the powder is still making me gag... I cannot get used to the smell...geesh...


----------



## Platinum

I've been taking Chlorella for a few days and I haven't had any headaches or the detox symptoms. Does it take a few days or do you feel the effects almost immediately? (I'm not looking forward to the symptoms, just asking). I started out with 3 grams a day. I noticed that I have more energy and I'm not a better mood (I don't know if the B complex I take has anything to do with it).


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yaya24 said:


> Hello!!! Checking in- I am still between 1-3 grams daily alternating depending on how my body feels- Today I took a full three grams. I am noticing that taking the chlorella in less juice works best for me. I mix my dose of chlorella in about 4oz of apple juice- mix it up really good and take about 2-3 sips and I'm done- I can't taste it at all. Less is more for me when it comes to the juice.
> 
> I will be mixing chlorella with some lotion starting tonight for the few stretch marks that I have.. Thanks LD and everyone for the useful information. I have the stretch marks on my hips... that could get REALLY messy overnight... still trying to decide how I'm going to do this..
> 
> I just recieved confirmation from my SO that my nettle arrived!! took about 5 days to arrive.. he signed for the UPS driver this morning. So I will start drinking tonight.


 
It shouldn't get too messy. The lotion's consistency causes it to dry so that it doesn't rub off. make sure to rub most of it in. I don't rub it all in because I'm afraid it's sinking in to my hands that are rubbing it in. I want it on my belly and my scar where it counts. so I leave a little film that then dries there. But by morning it's gone. I think my body actually sucks it in because I didn't notice green stuff on me in the morning.  When I first did, I noticed it because I did it wrong. The key is lotion instead of water and to rub most of it in. Heck if you want to be on the safe side rub it all in and then you shouldn't have a problem at all.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Pam Pam said:


> You guys have got me on the bandwagon. LOL
> 
> I haven't read all 200 pages, but I think I might try the pill form. I did buy a packet of Vibrant Health Green Vibrance from Whole Foods to see if I could do it.
> 
> It didn't have any effect on me outside of a major headache but I think I probably need a couple of days before I feel any changes.
> 
> I also bought a juice smoothie from Naked that has many of the vitamins mentioned. It has chlorella, spirulina, parsley, amongst other things. It gave me a headache, belches, and a gassy feeling.
> 
> I am definitely interested in the long term affects this might have for me healthwise.
> 
> Thanks, LD, for starting this thread.


 
Hey Pam Pam welcome!

Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## sunshinne368

Hello ladies so I've been taking C and S for 3 weeks now. I do have more NRG and my face is clearing up, my nails are growing super fast! I believe my hair is growing too! In the beginning my BM (TMI sorry erplexed) were green, now they are not. Is this normal? Sorry for the TMI!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Platinum said:


> I've been taking Chlorella for a few days and I haven't had any headaches or the detox symptoms. Does it take a few days or do you feel the effects almost immediately? (I'm not looking forward to the symptoms, just asking). I started out with 3 grams a day. I noticed that I have more energy and I'm not a better mood (I don't know if the B complex I take has anything to do with it).


 

Hey Platinum,

You may have minimum detox symptoms. I didn't really have any until the third week. I received a rash like the size of a dime and it went away in half a week just as fast as it came. Others have varying degrees of detox. Oh and I think I was gassy at the beginning and then that stopped as my body adjusted. Tis all.  It doesn't mean if you're not feeling anything, it's not working on you .  It's still working and you'll definitely see results. I know I am.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

I just wanted to report in for my mom. Those who started earlier, or whom have read the whole thread know that I started my mom on this stuff and she was complaining about hair growth. complaining! Ha! (Bet she won't cut it off!)  Anyways it was confirmed as she went in for a wash and set and her hairstylist kept remarking on how much new growth she had and that it was enough for twice the time, and what was my mother doing differently!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

sunshinne368 said:


> Hello ladies so I've been taking C and S for 3 weeks now. I do have more NRG and my face is clearing up, my nails are growing super fast! I believe my hair is growing too! In the beginning my BM (TMI sorry erplexed) were green, now they are not. Is this normal? Sorry for the TMI!


 Welcome sunshinne368

Yes you want green bm. If they are not, you might want to up your chlorella. Now here's the thing...if you aren't ready just do it slowly until you get to the amount that makes it green. Maybe the Spirulina gave you a false green? Who knows. Either way the goal is to take enough Chlorella that your bm is green at the very least but to increase the chlorella in your own time to get to that amount.  

Congrats on your skin clearing, hair and nails growing!

We will all get to our goals with this stuff.  I believe it is a perfect food, no wonder they call it a super food with all it's benefits.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Platinum said:


> I've been taking Chlorella for a few days and I haven't had any headaches or the detox symptoms. Does it take a few days or do you feel the effects almost immediately? (I'm not looking forward to the symptoms, just asking). I started out with 3 grams a day. I noticed that I have more energy and I'm not a better mood *(I don't know if the B complex I take has anything to do with it*).


 

Forgot to add chlorella has all the B vitamins in it by itself even without you taking a B complex so I don't believe that has anything to do with it. I think that each person's system is entirely different.  Muse and I both posted lists of all the vitamins in Chlorella. One could truly throw out their vitamins and take chlorella fully, upping their dose of chlorella to get all of their daily requirements including vitamins, minerals, and amino acids.


----------



## Pam Pam

soonergirl said:


> Thanks girl, but if you would have toiled through all of the pages you would know that many of us already drink the green machine by naked and some drink the bolthouse version!! But thanks for the tip lol... (It is too many pages to read!!!)!!!! A lot of us drink it mixed with the powder.....Good luck on your health journey!!! BTW your daughter is a cutie...
> 
> 
> I am still taking between 6-9 grams.. I just scoop out a heaping teaspoon.. Still waiting on the "I forgot to eat today" phase... I wish!!!! Oh yeah the powder is still making me gag... I cannot get used to the smell...geesh...


 
Thanks for letting me know.  I figured you guys were on it.  I just didn't get to those pages.  My coworker moonlights at Trader Joes so he said he's going to bring me their brand.  He says you get more and it costs less.  

I was thinking that maybe I would need to add more to it.  Thanks for letting me know.

And, thanks about my baby.


----------



## SouthernStunner

Hey yall,

So I mixed the chlorella in my green foods drink and its not so bad.  It does still have an after taste of fish but its 90% better than what it was before.  So I guess that mean I am on this bandwagon!  Oh I also have the tablets (one in my desk at work, some in my purse and the rest at home) I dont want to be without this anywhere~


----------



## LiqueXX

luckiestdestiny said:


> Okay so I just ordered the powder. As I take the source natural pills, I have had to take a hand ful. So even though they're really tiny I thought it's a pain, and I don't want to spend that much money. So I just ordered the powder yesterday from Vitacost.com  for $28 dollars.  I don't know. I have a green drink with chlorella in it and it's okay when you add juice. I was planning on doing a trick I read somewhere on this forum where you take apple sauce, put some powder in the middle, add more apple sauce, and then swallow. So it covers the taste. I thought this was way better than taking a whole glass  of juice, and I'd just follow it with water to dissolve it.  I know that it can be taken with food, so that should be a good thing. I'll let you know how it goes. I asked for my order to be sped up to 2 day service for only 3 dollars more, so I should get it early next week as they usually ship that day or the next. I'll keep you informed.



That is what we do in nursing homes to get patients to take their crushed meds.

I was wondering...is it better to take the powder or the tablets? I was looking online and see that you can take 2 teaspoons of powder to get 6g vs. 6-10 tablets (all depending on the mg) to get 6g. Basically, is the powder so bad that people are willing to choke down 6-10 pills?

I ordered pills from Puritan's Pride but they are not broken cell, so I am going to order online or go to Whole Foods and wonder if I should get pills or powder. Right now I am taking 4 pills throughout the day for 4g of chlorella.


----------



## Essensual

Lady Kay 21 said:


> Is any one doing both chlorella and the drink your wayto waste length shake?


 
Yes, ma'am!

Shake since December and Chlorella approx 1 month. Loving both!


----------



## Essensual

IndianAngel22 said:


> Next thing I want to try... Naked Juice Green Machine if I can get my hands on it


 
Try a grocery store near the produce section or a 7-Eleven. They have them here in FL. HTH.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

LiqueXX said:


> That is what we do in nursing homes to get patients to take their crushed meds.
> 
> I was wondering...is it better to take the powder or the tablets? I was looking online and see that you can take 2 teaspoons of powder to get 6g vs. 6-10 tablets (all depending on the mg) to get 6g. Basically, is the powder so bad that people are willing to choke down 6-10 pills?
> 
> I ordered pills from Puritan's Pride but they are not broken cell, so I am going to order online or go to Whole Foods and wonder if I should get pills or powder. Right now I am taking 4 pills throughout the day for 4g of chlorella.


 

I was looking at the poll but the numbers change daily. Of all the different types of powders roughly 40 percent or more percent of the group are taking the powder.  And I think some of them may also have the pills for on the go, so they may have voted for pills too. I think with almost half the group doing so, it can't be that bad. I've only noticed one person having trouble taking it so much she could hardly bear it and had to try different things until she found a solution (southern stunner). There isn't a fish taste to me. I think it's the smell and if, like others say, you can shut that out of your mind and take it, it really doesn't taste horrible at all. It does need to be masked for those that aren't used to it. I take mine in juice (green) or applesauce. But I've run out and just chugged it with water. that's how not a big deal it is to me. I think the reason lots opted for powder is it's so cheap.  I still have half a container and I've been taking 10-12 gms daily (sometimes my spoonfuls are larger than other times).  granted I started lower and worked myself up, but I assume that for the 16oz source naturals  powder (when it's time to reorder) to even have a little over a month at that amount is phenominal and it's only $28.   Those taking 3 grams have five months worth, those taking 6 have 2 and a half.  The pills, I'd have to pay way more because there's only a certain amount per package.  If it's economical for you to order the pills without problems financially go for it!  I just prefer to take my three scoops add some juice and shake my bottle, drink and move on with my life.  Whatever makes it easier for you.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

BTW welcome LiqueXX


----------



## belle_reveuse28

So I'm Hulking it fo real tonight (will post pics tomorrow).  I mixed 1g of CHL with my proactiv face mask and put it all over my face and neck...  I am green with envy!   and then I mixed about 6 g with a whole bottle of Jergen's firming lotion and put that all over my body.  This will hopefully last a month.  I"m sleeping on white sheets, so I've got on full length PJ's, but it's worth it.  I will take some before pics of my skin so that I can do some comparison shots in like 2 weeks.... Wish me luck!


----------



## yodie

Good luck BR. Let us know how it turns out. I'm considering adding some powder to my condish this weekend, but for some reason I think internal methods are always better.

Forgot to take aloe last night and I've been backed up all day. My tummy is bloated and sore.

Oh, I picked up the Bolthouse Farms green drink. Hint... Ladies get 2 of the 33.8 oz instead of 1 64 oz. Its more servings and less $. I used to love this drink! CHL tasted much better this way. Its a must if I continue w/the powder.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> Good luck BR. Let us know how it turns out. I'm considering adding some powder to my condish this weekend, but for some reason I think internal methods are always better.
> 
> Forgot to take aloe last night and I've been backed up all day. My tummy is bloated and sore.
> 
> Oh, I picked up the Bolthouse Farms green drink. Hint... Ladies get 2 of the 33.8 oz instead of 1 64 oz. Its more servings and less $. I used to love this drink! CHL tasted much better this way. Its a must if I continue w/the powder.


 
I've seen the bolthouse around...I found one online for $4.65 for 33.8 oz is that a good price?  Maybe I should order online unless it's comparative to stores. What do you think? I found that a few places in Ny carry it. Should I purchase online or at the store (Is it cheaper online?)?
https://www.allinkosher.com/p-32662...-with-14-powerful-nutrients-338-oz-parve.aspx


----------



## Blaque*Angel

I'm on day 3 (1 teaspoon every morning)
I was very gassy for three weeks when i added garlic tabs to my regime, the gas has now passed 

i have about 3 bumps on my face now so i guess i am detoxing!!

i have a little neckache and I also  had my first green BM..


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Blaque*Angel said:


> I'm on day 3 (1 teaspoon every morning)
> I was very gassy for three weeks when i added garlic tabs to my regime, the gas has now passed
> 
> i have about 3 bumps on my face now so i guess i am detoxing!!
> 
> i have a little neckache and I also  had my first green BM..


I had the neckche thing too!  Just came up out of no where, now  I'm going through a stressful time that would normally cause the neckache and my neck is fine :scratchch

I have pimples too but they are not as bad as my regular ones and they seem to heal really fast and they are not leaving dark spots.

I think I'm going to make a facial mask with the "C" this weekend!


----------



## nc cutie

I had a headache so bad yesterday, I had to leave work. But today I feel better. I am only taking 1 to 3 grams. I found a neat drink in the vitamin shop called spriutein(S). I have been taking this for the past two days instead of breakfast because I am less hungry. I also take my chlorella pills with it.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

AtlantaJJ said:


> I had the neckche thing too! Just came up out of no where, now I'm going through a stressful time that would normally cause the neckache and my neck is fine :scratchch
> 
> I have pimples too but they are not as bad as my regular ones and they seem to heal really fast and they are not leaving dark spots.
> 
> I think I'm going to make a facial mask with the "C" this weekend!


 
The facial mask sounds great 

I very rarely get pimples so i'm definitely detoxing!!! 

I had to force my breakfast today as I did not feel hungry!!

I wonder what the neck ache is about as I have never had pains in my neck before?


----------



## Jaxhair

Blaque*Angel said:


> UK Ladies email [email protected] for a free sample of chlorella



Thanks for sharing Blaque, off to blag me a free sample... **giggles**...


----------



## Jaxhair

Aaahh... pimples! Now the penny drops! I have a pimple coming out on my forehead - noticed it yesterday. I very rarely get pimples. Not too worried but I'd rather it didn't come out on my forehead. Ah well... still popping the pills - I've decided it's a treat better than going to bars etc which I don't do much of anyway, so will get a nother jar when this one is done.

Lovely green non-pungent poops here too - both me and hubby 


Hope you're all doing well ladies!


----------



## Muse

luckiestdestiny said:


> I've seen the bolthouse around...I found one online for $4.65 for 33.8 oz is that a good price?  Maybe I should order online unless it's comparative to stores. What do you think? I found that a few places in Ny carry it. Should I purchase online or at the store (Is it cheaper online?)?
> https://www.allinkosher.com/p-32662...-with-14-powerful-nutrients-338-oz-parve.aspx



I paid $10 for mine and it is 64 oz at a local heath food store. So if you ordered it online looks like you'd save some change and get a couple extra oz but then there's shipping. I would check the local places first.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Muse said:


> I paid $10 for mine and it is 64 oz at a local heath food store. So if you ordered it online looks like you'd save some change and get a couple extra oz but then there's shipping. I would check the local places first.


 That's still cheaper than the wholefood version of the green drink. 64 oz!  That's wonderful.


----------



## OhmyKimB

Is anyone using Chorella taking birth control too? Does it mess with your pills? And was your hair shedding a lot or badly using the birth control? Does the chorella help it??


----------



## belle_reveuse28

BeyondBlessed said:


> Is anyone using Chorella taking birth control too? Does it mess with your pills? And was your hair shedding a lot or badly using the birth control? Does the chorella help it??


 
I am on birth control but not to prevent conception.   My periods come every 19 days if I dont take it, they are extremely painful and make me vomit, so this gives me every 28, easy periods. I stopped taking it because I've been on it since I was 18 and it bothers me because I'm not married and haven't tried to have kids yet.  I dont know what the long term effects are.   My friend suggested I see if Chl has an effect on it, so I took myself off for a month.  I had the easiest lightest period, but it did come a little early... So although it's not really changed teh fact that my cycle comes every 19 days, ti did make it much lighter and easier...  I have no hair shedding or anythign like that.


----------



## belle_reveuse28

luckiestdestiny said:


> That's still cheaper than the wholefood version of the green drink. 64 oz! That's wonderful.


 

Is this liquid being shipped and chilled?  Or is it a powder?  Also, to add, I would, of course, consider the shipping charges as part of the price.  I dont know if anybody is a member of Costco, but I got two 32 oz bottles there for like 5.89.  I dont know if that's a deal, but considreing how I use it, one 16 ounce bottle lasts me a little over a week..  I only pour about 3 to 4 ounces in a cup to mix my chlorella with it, rather than trying to have a whole drink portion.  And then I add some apple juice to it to make it a little looser.  This works great, because I still get the same benefits and same great taste of the green machine, this is the kind by Odwalla, and I can extend my uses and get more servings out of it.   

HTH


----------



## belle_reveuse28

yodie said:


> Good luck BR. Let us know how it turns out. I'm considering adding some powder to my condish this weekend, but for some reason I think internal methods are always better.
> 
> Forgot to take aloe last night and I've been backed up all day. My tummy is bloated and sore.
> 
> Oh, I picked up the Bolthouse Farms green drink. Hint... Ladies get 2 of the 33.8 oz instead of 1 64 oz. Its more servings and less $. I used to love this drink! CHL tasted much better this way. Its a must if I continue w/the powder.


 

True that.  I'm like you, internal is alwasy better and proves to be.  So if anything, start with the inside first.  I think applying things topically does work, but only optimally when you've taken care of the internal first.  I wilrl be posting pics shortly of my mask...

Also, Yodie, where did you get two 33.8 oz powders from?  How much and how much shipping costs?


----------



## yodie

LDestiny, 
A 33.8 oz costs $4.29 at my grocery store. Try your local store first. 

QUOTE=luckiestdestiny;7189105]I've seen the bolthouse around...I found one online for $4.65 for 33.8 oz is that a good price?  Maybe I should order online unless it's comparative to stores. What do you think? I found that a few places in Ny carry it. Should I purchase online or at the store (Is it cheaper online?)?
https://www.allinkosher.com/p-32662...-with-14-powerful-nutrients-338-oz-parve.aspx[/QUOTE]


----------



## belle_reveuse28

yodie said:


> LDestiny,
> A 33.8 oz costs $4.29 at my grocery store. Try your local store first.
> 
> QUOTE=luckiestdestiny;7189105]I've seen the bolthouse around...I found one online for $4.65 for 33.8 oz is that a good price? Maybe I should order online unless it's comparative to stores. What do you think? I found that a few places in Ny carry it. Should I purchase online or at the store (Is it cheaper online?)?
> https://www.allinkosher.com/p-32662...-with-14-powerful-nutrients-338-oz-parve.aspx


[/quote]

Well darn, I guess I am getting a great deal @ Costco!  Wow!  I dont know how they ship perishables online.  I would be worried like what if they just left it at my doorstep, or what if I needed to sign for it but wasn't home, is it going to be on the guy's truck until he gets back to the depot, and when he gets there, will it be refrigerated?  The bottle says it's highly perishable, which is quite dangerious if not stored properly.   A few years ago a bunch of people got botulism from Bolthouse Farms's Carrot Juice because a store had not stored it properly or something like that, and it developed the bacteria and made people really sick and hospitalized them...


----------



## yodie

BR, I broughtg each Bolthouse Farms bottle for $4.29 at my local grocer. I plan to stick will pills after this. The pills will probably go faster and cost a little more, but factoring in this type of green juice cost extra as well.


----------



## mariofmagdal

I bought my 64oz Bolthouse Green Smoothie for only 6.99, and the 33oz is 3.89. This was at Farmfresh in Smithfield VA.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Jaxhair said:


> Thanks for sharing Blaque, off to blag me a free sample... **giggles**...


 

heehee  your welcome dear


----------



## Jaxhair

Would it help those that cannot stand the taste to take it with a smoothie? This way you're getting all your enzymes, vitamins and minerals fresh from your (prefarably organic) fruit and veg and even saving some cash. I even got hubby taking [my] green superfood in smoothies. I also add green leafy veg to it and so far he loves them and has not complained of the taste. He actually asks for them everyday! Now, this is a guy who will happily eat steak and chips (fries) for brekkie, lunch and dinner, sigh! and one of these gets you to your 5-a-day and beyond.

Personally I love the taste of the sea - think of it this way and not as a fishy taste - might help? 

I love this stuff and enjoy eating it so much, I want everybody else to do so to, lol! Maybe my pallate is just.... weird? I really have to stop myself popping and sucking on and chewing the pills!


----------



## Muse

yodie said:


> BR, I broughtg each Bolthouse Farms bottle for $4.29 at my local grocer. I plan to stick will pills after this. *The pills will probably go faster and cost a little more, but factoring in this type of green juice cost extra as well.*



I agree. You are right about the extra cost of the drink itself and these drinks aren't cheap. 64oz doesn't even last me a whole week! They also have as much sugar as the OJ I was taking and I am really trying to watch my sugar at this point.

I just bought a bunch of pills yesterday called Chlorenergy from the Vitamin Shoppe. I bought a book about chlorella and it says that there is a specific species and strain of chlorella that was used in all the studies we read about (Chlorella vulgaris-CK-strain, which contains chlorella vulgaris extract (CVE)). The book says that to see the results that are seen in the studies as far as helping major health issues this is the chlorella that should be used. Chlorenergy is the only company that I have found that sells that specific strain. I am going to see if I can scan the pages and make a PDF of this info in the book. Anyway they only make tablets(no binders, fillers) and it was so nice to just pop the pills with no taste, no extra sugar, no mess.


----------



## Jaxhair

AtlantaJJ said:


> First picture taken Nov.. 1994 -  Second Picture Feb. 2009 same dress!




Wow is all I can say! You look stunning in both pics but kinda look better today - must be the hair . I look so different to what I looked like in '94 - then I was a chubby soft teen, lol, now I'm a grown laydee!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Muse said:


> I agree. You are right about the extra cost of the drink itself and these drinks aren't cheap. 64oz doesn't even last me a whole week! They also have as much sugar as the OJ I was taking and I am really trying to watch my sugar at this point.
> 
> I just bought a bunch of pills yesterday called Chlorenergy from the Vitamin Shoppe. I bought a book about chlorella and it says that there is a specific species and strain of chlorella that was used in all the studies we read about (Chlorella vulgaris-CK-strain, which contains chlorella vulgaris extract (CVE)). The book says that to see the results that are seen in the studies as far as helping major health issues this is the chlorella that should be used. Chlorenergy is the only company that I have found that sells that specific strain. I am going to see if I can scan the pages and make a PDF of this info in the book. Anyway they only make tablets(no binders, fillers) and it was so nice to just pop the pills with no taste, no extra sugar, no mess.


 

Interesting (strain). I'm going to have to do more research on that.  As for the juice: I really don't drink that much, and I could also do it with water or applesauce to reduce costs. I'm a pro now: chlorella and water.  Off to research chloroenergy.


----------



## Muse

luckiestdestiny said:


> Interesting (strain). I'm going to have to do more research on that.  As for the juice: I really don't drink that much, and I could also do it with water or applesauce to reduce costs. I'm a pro now: chlorella and water.  Off to research chloroenergy.



LD, the info about the strain was in one of the links you posted to a google book http://books.google.com/books?id=kI...and+Chlorella+Vulgaris+Extract+(CVE)#PPA12,M1. I went ahead and bought the book but I don't remember if the info was part of the mini preview that GB allows you to see.

Title: Chlorella Vulgaris and Chlorella Vulgaris Extract (CVE)
Author: Toshihiro Kanno


----------



## Pooks

Checking in ladies.  Its Day 4 for me.  I am on 2g of Sun Chlorella (tablets).  Well I had a super busy day yesterday (not in the office, at a church function serving hundreds of people), and came in today totally knackered so much so that I was actually literally nodding off during the morning prior to lunch.  I got so desperate that I had office-supply some biscuits for the short term sugar rush, but no surprise I crashed soon after feeling even more sleepy!  I dragged myself out to lunch, and about 15 mins after had my CHL.  Report on the rest of my day?  Fully functional and brighteyed, I've had a burst of energy, and I know its not just from eating - I'm still feeling energised now nearly 6 hours later!  I also have an early inkling that the internal deodorising has begun which is fantastic news!


----------



## VincyLongLocksWanted

Blaque*Angel said:


> I'm on day 3 (1 teaspoon every morning)
> I was very gassy for three weeks when i added garlic tabs to my regime, the gas has now passed
> 
> i have about 3 bumps on my face now so i guess i am detoxing!!
> 
> i have a little neckache and I also  had my first green BM..



My neck hurt when I first started for a few days. It felt like it was right where my head and neck connect. Make sure you drink more water to flush out the toxins. It will help with the bumps and the neck pain.


----------



## VincyLongLocksWanted

Blaque*Angel said:


> The facial mask sounds great
> 
> I very rarely get pimples so i'm definitely detoxing!!!
> 
> I had to force my breakfast today as I did not feel hungry!!
> 
> *I wonder what the neck ache is about as I have never had pains in my neck before?*



The neck pain came out of no where it seemed like. I had never had that part of my neck hurt before. It will pass.


----------



## Supergirl

Hello Fellow Chlorellans 

I just want to share about my nails. My nails will grow, but  I have to keep nail hardener on them if I want them to grow without bending. For some odd reason, the nails on my middle finger and ring finger on both hands bend after they get a certain length IF I don't keep hardener on them. 

Well, 2 1/2 weeks ago I trimmed all of my nails off which I do periodically and that was a week after I started my chlorella. I thought it would be a good opportunity for me to see if the nail-hardening properties of chlorella would work for me. And now my nails have no hardener and they are nice and strong (not bending) and have the perfect length. 

Go chlorella!


----------



## IndianAngel22

belle_reveuse28 said:


> I am on birth control but not to prevent conception.   My periods come every 19 days if I dont take it, they are extremely painful and make me vomit, so this gives me every 28, easy periods. I stopped taking it because I've been on it since I was 18 and it bothers me because I'm not married and haven't tried to have kids yet.  I dont know what the long term effects are.   My friend suggested I see if Chl has an effect on it, so I took myself off for a month.  I had the easiest lightest period, but it did come a little early... So although it's not really changed teh fact that my cycle comes every 19 days, ti did make it much lighter and easier...  I have no hair shedding or anythign like that.



OMG It makes me feel so good to know that there is someone else out there like me. I have also been on BC sense I was 18. If I don't take it I get extrememly terrible pains, my tubes begin to drop and I can feel it, and I get uncontrollable contractions. It's so painful and makes me sick and overheat and sometimes I'll pass out. And this is "NOT" being on my period LOL! I seriously though tI was the only one. I dunno wtf I'm gonna do if I ever have to come off of it  Maybe we should be friends


----------



## IndianAngel22

ALERT ALERT!!!!!! SPRING BREAK ALERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I will be going on spring break in FL..... I take the powder.... WHAT TO DO!?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

IndianAngel22 said:


> ALERT ALERT!!!!!! SPRING BREAK ALERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I will be going on spring break in FL..... I take the powder.... WHAT TO DO!?


Get some tablets and take them with you.  I buy both for that purpose


----------



## mariofmagdal

IndianAngel22 said:


> ALERT ALERT!!!!!! SPRING BREAK ALERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I will be going on spring break in FL..... I take the powder.... WHAT TO DO!?


 

Tablets, caplets, or capsules. Great for on the go people.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Supergirl said:


> Hello Fellow Chlorellans
> 
> I just want to share about my nails. My nails will grow, but I have to keep nail hardener on them if I want them to grow without bending. For some odd reason, the nails on my middle finger and ring finger on both hands bend after they get a certain length IF I don't keep hardener on them.
> 
> Well, 2 1/2 weeks ago I trimmed all of my nails off which I do periodically and that was a week after I started my chlorella. I thought it would be a good opportunity for me to see if the nail-hardening properties of chlorella would work for me. And now my nails have no hardener and they are nice and strong (not bending) and have the perfect length.
> 
> Go chlorella!


 

Yeah, the difference chlorella made to the nails was quick for me too.


----------



## mariofmagdal

My 5 year old daughter has allergies and eczema. She is also a huge mommy copy cat. So, I purchased some yaeyama Chlorella, shipped from Japan to my door for her to take. They are 200mg tablets, and I am going to let her ride at the recommended 1000mg per day. I will report on her update too. She proudly took her first dose today. 

I will cut her nails should they grow quickly, I can't stand little girls with long nails.


----------



## Pooks

I am now the latest fart machine... Uh oh there I go again


----------



## mariofmagdal

pookiwah said:


> I am now the latest fart machine... Uh oh there I go again


 

Thank goodness they are not smelly!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Jaxhair said:


> Wow is all I can say! You look stunning in both pics but kinda look better today - must be the hair . I look so different to what I looked like in '94 - then I was a chubby soft teen, lol, now I'm a grown laydee!



Thank you!  I'm just a little happy that I can after 15 years still fit the same clothes. I have been pretty close to the same size my adult life, it takes work! I'm going to be 47 this year so I'm just counting my blessings for being healthy and feeling great!! 



VincyLongLocksWanted said:


> My neck hurt when I first started for a few days. It felt like it was right where my head and neck connect. Make sure you drink more water to flush out the toxins. It will help with the bumps and the neck pain.



I am amazed that I'm not the only one that had the neck pain, it was intense like the first week to 10 days in!



VincyLongLocksWanted said:


> The neck pain came out of no where it seemed like. I had never had that part of my neck hurt before. It will pass.



It will pass, mine did!


----------



## yaya24

Had some Nettle tea last night and a cup this afternoon between breakfast and lunch- Great tasting. I did not even add sugar/ honey this afternoon. Thanks for suggesting ladies


----------



## mariofmagdal

yaya24 said:


> Had some Nettle tea last night and a cup this afternoon between breakfast and lunch- Great tasting. I did not even add sugar/ honey this afternoon. Thanks for suggesting ladies


 
I really enjoy the tea as well, but it makes me so sleepy! I gave some to a co-worker at work the other night, and we were both doomed!


----------



## yaya24

mariofmagdal said:


> I really enjoy the tea as well, but it makes me so sleepy! I gave some to a co-worker at work the other night, and we were both doomed!


 I slept like a BABY last night!! This afternoon when I took the tea, I was just really calm, not at all sleepy though.. I may have to cut out the mid afternoon cup of nettle~ hate to fall out at my desk while working.


----------



## mariofmagdal

yaya24 said:


> I slept like a BABY last night!! This afternoon when I took the tea, I was just really calm, not at all sleepy though.. I may have to cut out the mid afternoon cup of nettle~ hate to fall out at my desk while working.


 
Yeah, my co-worker blamed me for our horrible night from that moment on, our patients were off the chain, and there we were functioning like zombies, because I wanted to share the goodness. 

She did like the tea, so I gave her an extra pack for home.


----------



## trey21

Ladies so far all is well. I am 10 days into this.  When I started last week, I misread the instructions and thought I was taking 9 grams but I was only taking 3 which turned out to be a good thing...it forced me to ease into it.  On day 7, I increased to 6 grams.  The headaches started but that seems to be the only downside.  I fast frequently, so I am use to the detox symptoms.  I went out and purchased some powder because when I increase to 9 grams I don't think I can swallow all those pills  

My husband, son and daughter are all taking the pills and we are running through them.  The kids are 12 and 15 but I am only letting them take 1 gram for now.  Needless to say, we are all walking around farting, we already had it bad, now it is worse.  The pills have made me and hubby very regular and the poo is green 

My cravings haven't decreased any...It maybe due to the fact that I workout and my body is still craving the calories.  

I also purchased some nettle tea and have been drinking that as well.
I hope to update with some more positive results as I go into week 3 and up to 9 grams.

I am excited about this stuff and have been telling everyone about it.  This is definitely something I plan on using for the rest off my life.


----------



## IndianAngel22

I FINALLY found this Naked Juice Green machine stuff and funny enough it was in our little store in one of our dorms. WTF? When I searched for it in my area they said they don't carry it anywhere near me so they need to update. Unfortunately for the little bottle of the green machine they charged $4.55 or somethin! WHA????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If it's close to that price in store how is it even worth it? It was tasty though. I don't feel like I could mix my chlorella in it though, I could already taste it in the drink and it was enough for me alone! I just like putting mine in applejuice but I'd love to purchase it for drinking in general


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mariofmagdal said:


> I really enjoy the tea as well, but it makes me so sleepy! I gave some to a co-worker at work the other night, and we were both doomed!


 Yeah. It's better to take it at night before bed. It really helps you to wind down I've found.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Oh yeah, the green drinks are pricey!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

trey21 said:


> Ladies so far all is well. I am 10 days into this. When I started last week, I misread the instructions and thought I was taking 9 grams but I was only taking 3 which turned out to be a good thing...it forced me to ease into it. On day 7, I increased to 6 grams. The headaches started but that seems to be the only downside. I fast frequently, so I am use to the detox symptoms. I went out and purchased some powder because when I increase to 9 grams I don't think I can swallow all those pills
> 
> My husband, son and daughter are all taking the pills and we are running through them. The kids are 12 and 15 but I am only letting them take 1 gram for now. Needless to say, we are all walking around farting, we already had it bad, now it is worse. The pills have made me and hubby very regular and the poo is green
> 
> My cravings haven't decreased any...It maybe due to the fact that I workout and my body is still craving the calories.
> 
> I also purchased some nettle tea and have been drinking that as well.
> I hope to update with some more positive results as I go into week 3 and up to 9 grams.
> 
> I am excited about this stuff and have been telling everyone about it. This is definitely something I plan on using for the rest off my life.


 

Good to see you're incorporating the fam. I was telling my sis in law about chlorella and she decided to do the same and started on the low end. I think that's best for kids (their sheer size, they're not going to need as much as us anyways).  I'm glad you accidently started out low too, that way you were able to ease in. Looking forward to hearing updated from the family!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

IndianAngel22 said:


> I FINALLY found this Naked Juice Green machine stuff and funny enough it was in our little store in one of our dorms. WTF? When I searched for it in my area they said they don't carry it anywhere near me so they need to update. Unfortunately for the little bottle of the green machine they charged $4.55 or somethin! WHA????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If it's close to that price in store how is it even worth it? It was tasty though. I don't feel like I could mix my chlorella in it though, I could already taste it in the drink and it was enough for me alone! I just like putting mine in applejuice but I'd love to purchase it for drinking in general


 The applejuice or applesauce is waaay cheaper.  I only get the green drinks if I want some anyways. I still make it like a spritzer (water, green drink, and then powder just to cut the taste so my drinks have been lasting a while and so has my juice. I'm on a budget!).


----------



## Kimbosheart

OH ladies I missed y'all so. I have been testing this week and I couldn't quite make it to the board. Yesterday was a month on the Chlorella for me. I am proud to say that I made my goal of 2" for the month, actually a little over that. I will have my brother take pictures on Sunday that way when I show you my growth progress at the end of March you will have proof.

I have lost weight, gained muscle tone and my eyelashes look false. My skin is flawless none of my classmates believed me when I told them how stressful studying has been for the past 2 months. This is a miracle, I will definitely be creating a paste of chlorella and emu oil to place on my stretch marks for the next few months to see if I can see some tone and improvement there. 

Inspired by LD, I put chlorella on a cut that I have had trouble healing and it did the trick in a day. This cut has been on my hand for the past week and it wouldnt heal because I wash dishes everynight but one night of studying with chlorella paste on my hand did the trick,

Because I had to travel to take my exam I fell off on the eggshake for tuesday, wednesday and today but I plan on getting right back on it tomorrow. I also cut my dose of chlorella in half because i would not be able to deal with frequent BMs because of the test. 

A quick tip: if you are taking tablets and you have a cut or some small scar to heal, just run the tablet under the faucet and rub it directly on the scar. Its the perfect amount and its not quite as messy as making a paste.


----------



## kryolnapps

IndianAngel22 said:


> ALERT ALERT!!!!!! SPRING BREAK ALERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I will be going on spring break in FL..... I take the powder.... WHAT TO DO!?


 


AtlantaJJ said:


> Get some tablets and take them with you. I buy both for that purpose


 


mariofmagdal said:


> Tablets, caplets, or capsules. Great for on the go people.


 

I'm going away on vacation as well and the first thing I thought about was: how am I going to take my powder?! So I ran to the store (I actually had to go to 2 stores) and bought tablets! 

A question for you ladies: I will be enjoying a cocktail (or two or three...) during my vacation, so how's the chlorella with alcohol??


----------



## luckiestdestiny

kryolnapps said:


> I'm going away on vacation as well and the first thing I thought about was: how am I going to take my powder?! So I ran to the store (I actually had to go to 2 stores) and bought tablets!
> 
> A question for you ladies: I will be enjoying a cocktail (or two or three...) during my vacation, so how's the chlorella with alcohol??


 
Can't answer that but maybe someone else can chime in. I don't drink (don't have anything against those that do but I don't).


----------



## CurlyMoo

Is anyone having trouble eatting meat now? My stomach started cramping today when I ate my turkey patties. It seemed fine with my veggies. I also don't have the same desire to eat much meat either. I don't want to really eat much except Chlorella, yogurt, veggies, juice/smoothies and water. I ate a pizza the other day and it had so much cheese and beef and turkey meat on it. I started to feel sick in the stomach after eating it.

BTW, my finger nails are looking good. Toe nails not so good. Then again I think all feet are ugly.


----------



## CurlyMoo

pookiwah said:


> I am now the latest fart machine... Uh oh there I go again


 


mariofmagdal said:


> Thank goodness they are not smelly!


 



 And the question is when will the gas pass? I can't keep living like this. I guess I will have to drink a tall glass of baking soda water everyday.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

VincyLongLocksWanted said:


> My neck hurt when I first started for a few days. It felt like it was right where my head and neck connect. Make sure you drink more water to flush out the toxins. It will help with the bumps and the neck pain.


 

The neck ache has gone 
I was a bit worried at first.

Yes, I've been drinking a gallon of water since Monday as the chlorella gets me very thirsty!! Thanks for the reminder


----------



## Blaque*Angel

I thought some of the energy posts were exaggerated but this morning I woke up two hours early  That is the first for me as I have two young babies and I'm always energyless. lol
I had the strong desire to clean the whole house??? I cleaned it thoroughly in 1.5 hours FLAT!!!! It usually takes me 3-4 hours.
I drank my herbal Chlorella tea  then the babies woke up, I washed, fed and dressed them, then took a shower myself.

DH left work early as he was not feeling well, So i helped him build the babies new crib. It's 11:25AM right now and i still have lots of energy and the desire to "spring clean and throw out stuff" 

This alone has made me realise this supplement was the missing link in my life!!
This is surely a staple for life, nothing has every worked so quickly 

I'm in love with Chlorella.........off to force my breakfast down now....


----------



## luckiestdestiny

CurlyMoo said:


> Is anyone having trouble eatting meat now? My stomach started cramping today when I ate my turkey patties. It seemed fine with my veggies. I also don't have the same desire to eat much meat either. I don't want to really eat much except Chlorella, yogurt, veggies, juice/smoothies and water. I ate a pizza the other day and it had so much cheese and beef and turkey meat on it. I started to feel sick in the stomach after eating it.
> 
> BTW, my finger nails are looking good. Toe nails not so good. Then again I think all feet are ugly.


 
Hey the 80 percent veggie 20 meal plan without trying! 

Okay maybe that's not funny to you.  I did notice when I eat pizza I felt a little sick. There was this one place that was all natural but the just piled on the meat and cheese and it was a nono. I think the oiliness of it is too much when combined with the chlorella.  So now I only eat it from this place that is organic and has just a little meat proscuito on it and mozzarella and asparagus.  But I'm talking it has very little meat on it and very thin crust. It's really good though.  I haven't craved it that much though because of the chlorella.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Okay, I'm detoxing through my face  I got two additional foreheads on my forehead.  I'm doing a mask with clay and Chlorella mixed in... I got let my body do what it do... I am going through a stressful time now. I really need to drink more water, it's good that I even get lunch at work these days.  I'm a project manager and we have a huge project going live March 9th, so this is normal, everyone is running around with their pants and hair on fire.  I am oddly calm during this time and just getting a lot of work done :scratchch   That is a miracle because I'm usually running around with the pants on fire with the rest of them...


----------



## AtlantaJJ

luckiestdestiny said:


> Hey the 80 percent veggie 20 meal plan without trying!
> 
> Okay maybe that's not funny to you.  I did notice when I eat pizza I felt a little sick. There was this one place that was all natural but the just piled on the meat and cheese and it was a nono. I think the oiliness of it is too much when combined with the chlorella.  So now I only eat it from this place that is organic and has just a little meat proscuito on it and mozzarella and asparagus.  But I'm talking it has very little meat on it and very thin crust. It's really good though.  I haven't craved it that much though because of the chlorella.


Fruit, veggies and fish are so much more appealing to me!! I can't wait until things calm down so I can start back cooking again.  I'm going to cook this weekend and try to cook enough for the week. Next week is going to be off the chain for me at work, so I need to be prepared. Have my water and my food close at hand. Yep... I've been living on almonds and Trader Joe's frozen meals for the past two weeks.  I have my Chlorella faithfully in the morning. I put it in a shake with frozen berries soy milk, mango juice, soy protein, and spirullina powder.  I'm putting a honking teaspoon in there so that's got to be like 4 - 6 grams. Then I have a hand full of the tabs during the day at work...


----------



## Muse

kryolnapps said:


> I'm going away on vacation as well and the first thing I thought about was: how am I going to take my powder?! So I ran to the store (I actually had to go to 2 stores) and bought tablets!
> 
> *A question for you ladies: I will be enjoying a cocktail (or two or three...) during my vacation, so how's the chlorella with alcohol??*



Actually I have read in a few places that it can be taken before drinking to help with hangovers. One account said that Japanese business men would take them for that purpose before drinking their sake. So based on what I have read there are no interactions but since chlorella is a whole food it shouldn't have any interactions anyway.


----------



## ladytee2

Last night it dawned on me that I am still taking 3g for the last week or so.  So last night I took 5g.  I know a lot of you are taking the powder.  It does seem like it is more cost effective.  Which brand is 5g per serving with the least amount of pills or powder?  I plan to buy more chlorella this weekend.  I was thinking about trying the powder in apple sauce or juice.  My energy is still up and my nails feel hard. Neither of these are normal for me.  Oh I forgot to mention I bought girl scout cookies.  I ate 2 last night.  2 cookies.  I did not crave more or feel the need to eat a whole box.  This is really strange.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

ladytee2 said:


> Last night it dawned on me that I am still taking 3g for the last week or so. So last night I took 5g. I know a lot of you are taking the powder. It does seem like it is more cost effective. Which brand is 5g per serving with the least amount of pills or powder? I plan to buy more chlorella this weekend. I was thinking about trying the powder in apple sauce or juice. My energy is still up and my nails feel hard. Neither of these are normal for me. Oh I forgot to mention I bought girl scout cookies. I ate 2 last night. 2 cookies. I did not crave more or feel the need to eat a whole box. This is really strange.


 

It really is a see it to believe it thing!  I am the kinda person who wants to only do things that really work for my body. But with all the bandwagons, I understand how others might be skeptical.  Chlorella knocks that out right away when you try it because you realize it's the real deal. It works quickly and effectively and that's why I love it.  I believe you when you explain the cookies because my weakness is sweets and now I can take a couple bites and be through. If I really want to, I'll eat one and put it down.  

As for what to buy, there really are a lot of good brands. I like sourcenaturals but I'm also researching other stuff presently. It's the only one I'm taking currently and they make a powder. You would have to take one teaspoon and then 2/3 of another for five grams as each spoonful is 3 grams.  You can order online, but I'm sure there are stores that others may recommend.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream

*I'm ordering a green powder and some some chlorella capsules (I prefer capsules instead of tablets).  I found a source that is very reasonable in regards to price.  I really need the extra iron. I still have tons of chlorophyll capsules to take...so I will just take both (I always isolate each supplement I take so that I can know if my body agrees with them or not).  I haven't read anything in my research about toxicity.*


----------



## xyra

Hello everyone. I finally subscribed to the forums after lurking for so many years. I've been taking 3g Chlorella for about a week now. I admit that the increased hair growth is what caught my attention, but what sold me was all the other benefits that Chlorella provides. I have been experiencing an increased amount of fatigue and reduced level of energy for the past several years. I've been to several doctors but nothing was found to be out of the norms when it came to tests. So, I decided to give Chlorella a try, hoping for my energy levels to come back. And if I happen to get an increased amount of hair growth, well, that'll be a nice added bonus.

So, I've been taking 3g of Chlorella for a full week (as well as 750mg of Spirulina a day) and haven't felt much of  anything. No change in energy levels and nothing green when it comes to BMs. I did notice that the first few days my stomach rumbled alot and I did have alot of gas, but that was it. I have a tendency to have irregular BMs, but combined with my Caltrate and Activia yogurt, I have been more regular than I usually am. I went ahead and upped my dose of Chlorella to 6g and Spirulina to 1500mg yesterday. I'm also thinking about ordering 3000mg of Spirulina when my bottle that I have is empty.

Anyway, what I'm getting at is, has anyone experienced not feeling anything at 3g, and did I do the right thing in increasing it to 6g after one week? Thanks in advance, and I'm so excited to finally be a member of the forum.

ETA: Forgot to mention that I am taking Source Naturals Yaeyama Chlorella in the powdered form. I take it with the V8 V-Fusion drink. It has a fruity taste to it, so the mixture doesn't bother me at all. Thanks.


----------



## MrsMe

I ordered my chlorella from Amazon and I got a pretty good deal. Two bottles of 600 capsules (200mg) for $27 because I subscribed. It should arrive some time next week (Tue or Wed). I picked up a couple of stuff from Whole Paycheck yesterday for my skin... Some Tea Tree Oil cleansing pads by Desert Essence ($3.99 for 50 pads) and some Olive leaf extract.
 My skin has been getting worse in the past few months... Although I am stressed, I also think that I needed some dietary adjustment and it has been getting easier. Like LuckiestDestiny did, I started incorporating a fruit or veggie at every meal and now it is automatic. I don't feel satisfied until I have at least a fruit with every single meal and some veggies for lunch and dinner. My weight has decreased without any exercise (sounds like a commercial but it's true) and I feel energized. I only wish my skin could follow the trend... So, I'm aiming at detox and overall health improvement, which in turn should help with my hair growth. By the way, have any of you noticed more hair growth during certain seasons? I did! After browsing through my Fotki hair growth album, I realized that my hair grew in spurts during the spring and summer and my growth was slower in the fall and winter months.  And all that despite the fact that I use protective styles throughout the winter... Go figure!


----------



## Jaxhair

AtlantaJJ said:


> Thank you!  I'm just a little happy that I can after 15 years still fit the same clothes. I have been pretty close to the same size my adult life, it takes work! I'm going to be 47 this year so I'm just counting my blessings for being healthy and feeling great!!



Wow, you've so inspired me to keep healthy - make it a lifestyle rather than a thing I do in phases - thanks! If I look as good as you look  when I'm 40 I'll be thankful!



trey21 said:


> Ladies so far all is well. I am 10 days into this. When I started last week, I misread the instructions and thought I was taking 9 grams but I was only taking 3 which turned out to be a good thing...it forced me to ease into it. On day 7, I increased to 6 grams. The headaches started but that seems to be the only downside. * I fast frequently*, so I am use to the detox symptoms. I went out and purchased some powder because when I increase to 9 grams I don't think I can swallow all those pills



3 weeks ago I juice and water fasted for 7 days. That's when I developed a taste for chlor as I 'cheated' with it during my fast - it was like heaven just to have these pills to chew on! First time I did it and thinking of doing it again. You're probably a seasoned faster so may not get the urge to chew, lol, but I did so much it drove me crazy. Chlor was a life saver for me that week 



kryolnapps said:


> I'm going away on vacation as well..........
> 
> A question for you ladies: I will be enjoying a cocktail (or two or three...) during my vacation, *so how's the chlorella with alcohol??*



I couldn't report on my personal experience but going by someone else's... she was fasting and taking chlor too and had to go to a party. She managed a tiny bit of wine with no ill effects, though she did say it was tiny - like not even a glass full. I feel though that if you were to drink loads you'd suffer for it - what with the detox symptoms and stuff. I'm planning on taking some wine tomorrow at a family dinner as it's been sooooo long (organic, no less, but has sulphites), I hope I'll be fine for work on Sunday (12.5 hours on a super busy childrens ward, sigh...)



CurlyMoo said:


> *Is anyone having trouble eatting meat now?* My stomach started cramping today when I ate my turkey patties. It seemed fine with my veggies. *I also don't have the same desire to eat much meat either.* I don't want to really eat much except Chlorella, yogurt, veggies, juice/smoothies and water. I ate a pizza the other day and it had so much cheese and beef and turkey meat on it.* I started to feel sick in the stomach after eating it.*
> 
> BTW, my finger nails are looking good. Toe nails not so good. Then again I think all feet are ugly.



Yes, ditto, and ditto, after eating a small serving of spaghetti bolognese 2 nights ago. I'm scared of eating loads of animal products, period. I'm worried I'm slowly morphing into a veggie! (would be great for getting rid of/stunting fibroids though). Nothing against veggies btw, I just cannot see myself giving meat and some cheese and eggs up, sigh. I also find myself worrying about cooking veg and destroying the nutritional value.... a raw, vegan Jacquie - yikes!!!



Blaque*Angel said:


> I thought some of the energy posts were exaggerated but this morning *I woke up two hours early*  That is the first for me as I have two young babies and I'm always energyless. lol
> *I had the strong desire to clean the whole house??? I cleaned it thoroughly in 1.5 hours FLAT!!!! It usually takes me 3-4 hours.*
> I drank my herbal Chlorella tea  then the babies woke up, I washed, fed and dressed them, then took a shower myself.
> 
> DH left work early as he was not feeling well, So i helped him build the babies new crib. It's 11:25AM right now and i still have lots of energy and *the desire to "spring clean and throw out stuff" *
> 
> This alone has made me realise this supplement was the missing link in my life!!
> This is surely a staple for life, nothing has every worked so quickly
> 
> I'm in love with Chlorella.........off to force my breakfast down now....



I'm waking up at 6am everyday now even when not going to work. If I sleep beyond 7am I feel I'm wasting precious time, so I get up, surf, jog and clean the house too! I'm a real slob - I HATE housework normally... LOATHE it, but the past 3 weeks I've cleaned up, I'm getting things together to get rid of and I have a skip ordered in April for this task - getting rid of all old stuff I've been holding on to for years and years and looking to replace with new stuff (they recycle, so I don't feel guilty about landfilling). I'm such a hoarder usually! Apparently detox does this to people. You clean up inside out. How healing!

LD, oh how I'd love some organic pizza! I know of a place that isn't very local but they don't deliver, sigh 

So, it seems I have a problem..... surely chlor has a part to play in this. I really wanted a sandwich today, but because I'm trying to eat 80% raw veg, I made this nori roll with avocado, rocket, spinach, bean sprouts, spring onions and lettuce - OMG! You guys got to try these nori rolls, they are orgasmic! I had to have another! Looked at the nutritional info and there's only 3.5 calories in one. Of course I made another, lol, but I eliminated over 200 calories right there and these rolls were soooo filling! I'm sitting here 2-3 hours later still *feeling full yet popping chlor pills*. Wheat free, gluten free and starch free - just avos, sprouts and veg! And the nori sheets - sublime! They reminded me of chlorella - they taste of the sea too and I'm still drooling even though I still feel full. Should've saved some for later, lol! *I think chlor is turning me into a seafood fiend*, lol. Trouble is, can I afford it in the long term? Great for my body but my poor purse!

Another thing I noticed - my eyes, which I'd given up on and accepted to be yellowy and at times bloodshot are whiter! Anyone else notice this?

Nails - definitely stronger. I think my hair's growing too but won't check again for sure in another 3 weeks or so as I did so this week. Can't wait!

BMs still wonderfully regular and so green, lol. Have a feeling tomorrow's a red day though as I juiced and drank from 2 beetroots erplexed. And I've got too much energy, even after running this morning. Still downing nettle and other herbal teas throughout the day - love it!

Sorry it's an essay, lol. Sometimes I just can't write short .

Health and light to all!!!


----------



## Jaxhair

Welcome Xyra! I'm sure one of the other ladies will answer your questions re: dose increasing. I did mine very randomly and still do. I don't even know how much I'm taking in a day because I take a green superfood that has chlor in it as well and just randomly eat the pills - probably take about 6-10g/day - I love the taste, lol.

Perlenoire, I'm only starting to monitor my hair growth patterns, so no idea, lol. Keep it up with the fruit and veg, they really are cleansing and healing! And do not forget water! At least 8 glasses/day! helps flush out those toxins chlor is releasing!


----------



## jrae

AtlantaJJ said:


> Okay, I'm detoxing through my face :rollseyes: I got two additional foreheads on my forehead.  I'm doing a mask with clay and Chlorella mixed in... *I got let my body do what it do*... I am going through a stressful time now. I really need to drink more water, it's good that I even get lunch at work these days.  I'm a project manager and we have a huge project going live March 9th, so this is normal, everyone is running around with their pants and hair on fire.  I am oddly calm during this time and just getting a lot of work done :scratchch   That is a miracle because I'm usually running around with the pants on fire with the rest of them...



You are absolutely correct!  I detoxed through my face, too.  Not pretty, but the good news is that the healing process is quick and left very, very faint marks behind.  Too bad I didn't leave them alone.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

xyra said:


> Hello everyone. I finally subscribed to the forums after lurking for so many years. I've been taking 3g Chlorella for about a week now. I admit that the increased hair growth is what caught my attention, but what sold me was all the other benefits that Chlorella provides. I have been experiencing an increased amount of fatigue and reduced level of energy for the past several years. I've been to several doctors but nothing was found to be out of the norms when it came to tests. So, I decided to give Chlorella a try, hoping for my energy levels to come back. And if I happen to get an increased amount of hair growth, well, that'll be a nice added bonus.
> 
> So, I've been taking 3g of Chlorella for a full week (as well as 750mg of Spirulina a day) and haven't felt much of anything. No change in energy levels and nothing green when it comes to BMs. I did notice that the first few days my stomach rumbled alot and I did have alot of gas, but that was it. I have a tendency to have irregular BMs, but combined with my Caltrate and Activia yogurt, I have been more regular than I usually am. I went ahead and upped my dose of Chlorella to 6g and Spirulina to 1500mg yesterday. I'm also thinking about ordering 3000mg of Spirulina when my bottle that I have is empty.
> 
> Anyway, what I'm getting at is, has anyone experienced not feeling anything at 3g, and did I do the right thing in increasing it to 6g after one week? Thanks in advance, and I'm so excited to finally be a member of the forum.


 
Welcome Zyra:

If you aren't getting bad detox symptoms feel free to increase your dose. As for energy, I didn't feel the increase until the around three weeks, and even then it's only a little. I'm just happy because I usually have so little energy from Grave's Disease going hypo (radioactive iodine). Anyways I walk around feeling like a zombie all day most of the time (energy wise) and for once I felt slightly better. So you may, if you have an energy deficit you may only get a slight boost later on down the line. Don't give up. It took the docs 2 years to find out what's going on with me, almost three, and they kept telling me it was in my head until then. I kept beating myself up and then finally I found out I was ill. I hope you're not, but if something is going on, you shouldn't give up.  I know someone with chronic fatigue and that isn't easty to diagnose. Either way I hope chlorella helps to balance your system.


----------



## IndianAngel22

*BREAKING NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I have made my own Naked Juice Green machine. 

What you Need:


Dole Pineapple Mango Juice- Comes in a can
Welch's White Grape Pomegranite Juice
Apple Juice
Chlorella- I use 6g

If you are a Spirinella user, I don't know how to spell it, you may add that too 

I use the actual green machine bottle to do this. I consider this my own version of green machine, #1 because Naked juice is expensive, and #2 it tastes delicious and very close to the actual recipe although the fruits are a little different. Just try it  So....

Directions: 

Fill the bottle half way with applejuice
Put in your Chlorella. I use 6 grams
Fill the final half 1/4 Pineapple Mango Juice and 1/4 White Grape Pomegranite
Shake very well and chill!

I use this mixture everyday now sense finding green machine. I just drink it throughout the day and it tastes delicious. I feel healthy, I'm saving money, and NO MORE FARTS!!!! That's the most important. Let me know if any of you try it! I'm pretty much done with the applesauce unless I run out of juice for a second lol.


----------



## Platinum

IndianAngel22 said:


> *BREAKING NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> I have made my own Naked Juice Green machine.
> 
> What you Need:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dole Pineapple Mango Juice- Comes in a can
> Welch's White Grape Pomegranite Juice
> Apple Juice
> Chlorella- I use 6g
> If you are a Spirinella user, I don't know how to spell it, you may add that too
> 
> I use the actual green machine bottle to do this. I consider this my own version of green machine, #1 because Naked juice is expensive, and #2 it tastes delicious and very close to the actual recipe although the fruits are a little different. Just try it  So....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Fill the bottle half way with applejuice
> 
> 
> Put in your Chlorella. I use 6 grams
> [*]Fill the final half 1/4 Pineapple Mango Juice and 1/4 White Grape Pomegranite
> [*]Shake very well and chill!
> I use this mixture everyday now sense finding green machine. I just drink it throughout the day and it tastes delicious. I feel healthy, I'm saving money, and NO MORE FARTS!!!! That's the most important. Let me know if any of you try it! I'm pretty much done with the applesauce unless I run out of juice for a second lol.


 
Sounds good but can you recommend another type of juice to make this with? I'm allegic to pineapple.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

perlenoire83 said:


> I ordered my chlorella from Amazon and I got a pretty good deal. Two bottles of 600 capsules (200mg) for $27 because I subscribed. It should arrive some time next week (Tue or Wed). I picked up a couple of stuff from Whole Paycheck yesterday for my skin... Some Tea Tree Oil cleansing pads by Desert Essence ($3.99 for 50 pads) and some Olive leaf extract.
> My skin has been getting worse in the past few months... Although I am stressed, I also think that I needed some dietary adjustment and it has been getting easier. Like LuckiestDestiny did, I started incorporating a fruit or veggie at every meal and now it is automatic. I don't feel satisfied until I have at least a fruit with every single meal and some veggies for lunch and dinner. My weight has decreased without any exercise (sounds like a commercial but it's true) and I feel energized. I only wish my skin could follow the trend... So, I'm aiming at detox and overall health improvement, which in turn should help with my hair growth. By the way, have any of you noticed more hair growth during certain seasons? I did! After browsing through my Fotki hair growth album, I realized that my hair grew in spurts during the spring and summer and my growth was slower in the fall and winter months.  And all that despite the fact that I use protective styles throughout the winter... Go figure!


 
Good for you perlenoire,

It really does become automatic if you do a little at a time. That's how I cut out sodas. I started with one less, then another, and finally eliminated my third (I used to drink three sodas a day!).  I'd add water or a juice spritzer or tea instead when I felt the need, until that's all I wanted.  I think when people try to cut out everything at once they become doomed because the brain is like .  It really sounds cheesy when I say one thing at a time but it really does work that way. It works the same when increasing things. Add a salad to one meal, a fruit to another, and so on.  Next thing you know you're eating super healthy. Congrats!

I know your skin will turn around.

I think as for hair growth that mine does grow faster at certain times of the year. Oddly for me it's in the fall (I know everyone says the summer but that's just not the same for me). It's usually septish and it doesn't matter if it's cold or hot I'll have a huge spurt.  

My goal is to have optimal hair growth every month even in slow months unless hair is resting and then huge spurts on top of that during the fall. Here's to hoping.


----------



## IndianAngel22

Platinum said:


> Sounds good but can you recommend another type of juice to make this with? I'm allegic to pineapple.



Haven't you been drinking the real green machine? That has pineapple juice, mango juice, and apple juice in it too


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Jaxhair said:


> I'm waking up at 6am everyday now even when not going to work. If I sleep beyond 7am I feel I'm wasting precious time, so I get up, surf, jog and clean the house too! I'm a real slob - I HATE housework normally... LOATHE it, but the past 3 weeks I've cleaned up, I'm getting things together to get rid of and I have a skip ordered in April for this task - getting rid of all old stuff I've been holding on to for years and years and looking to replace with new stuff (they recycle, so I don't feel guilty about landfilling). I'm such a hoarder usually! Apparently detox does this to people. You clean up inside out. How healing!!!!


 
wow, that does sound great cleAning inside and out

i usually feel energyless but my house is thanking chlorella and LD today...its spotless


----------



## Platinum

IndianAngel22 said:


> Haven't you been drinking the real green machine? That has pineapple juice, mango juice, and apple juice in it too


 
No, I just take the pills.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Jaxhair said:


> Wow, you've so inspired me to keep healthy - make it a lifestyle rather than a thing I do in phases - thanks! If I look as good as you look when I'm 40 I'll be thankful!
> 
> 
> 
> 3 weeks ago I juice and water fasted for 7 days. That's when I developed a taste for chlor as I 'cheated' with it during my fast - it was like heaven just to have these pills to chew on! First time I did it and thinking of doing it again. You're probably a seasoned faster so may not get the urge to chew, lol, but I did so much it drove me crazy. Chlor was a life saver for me that week
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't report on my personal experience but going by someone else's... she was fasting and taking chlor too and had to go to a party. She managed a tiny bit of wine with no ill effects, though she did say it was tiny - like not even a glass full. I feel though that if you were to drink loads you'd suffer for it - what with the detox symptoms and stuff. I'm planning on taking some wine tomorrow at a family dinner as it's been sooooo long (organic, no less, but has sulphites), I hope I'll be fine for work on Sunday (12.5 hours on a super busy childrens ward, sigh...)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, ditto, and ditto, after eating a small serving of spaghetti bolognese 2 nights ago. I'm scared of eating loads of animal products, period. I'm worried I'm slowly morphing into a veggie! (would be great for getting rid of/stunting fibroids though). Nothing against veggies btw, I just cannot see myself giving meat and some cheese and eggs up, sigh. I also find myself worrying about cooking veg and destroying the nutritional value.... a raw, vegan Jacquie - yikes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waking up at 6am everyday now even when not going to work. If I sleep beyond 7am I feel I'm wasting precious time, so I get up, surf, jog and clean the house too! I'm a real slob - I HATE housework normally... LOATHE it, but the past 3 weeks I've cleaned up, I'm getting things together to get rid of and I have a skip ordered in April for this task - getting rid of all old stuff I've been holding on to for years and years and looking to replace with new stuff (they recycle, so I don't feel guilty about landfilling). I'm such a hoarder usually! Apparently detox does this to people. You clean up inside out. How healing!
> 
> LD, oh how I'd love some organic pizza! I know of a place that isn't very local but they don't deliver, sigh
> 
> So, it seems I have a problem..... surely chlor has a part to play in this. I really wanted a sandwich today, but because I'm trying to eat 80% raw veg, I made this nori roll with avocado, rocket, spinach, bean sprouts, spring onions and lettuce - OMG! You guys got to try these nori rolls, they are orgasmic! I had to have another! Looked at the nutritional info and there's only 3.5 calories in one. Of course I made another, lol, but I eliminated over 200 calories right there and these rolls were soooo filling! I'm sitting here 2-3 hours later still *feeling full yet popping chlor pills*. Wheat free, gluten free and starch free - just avos, sprouts and veg! And the nori sheets - sublime! They reminded me of chlorella - they taste of the sea too and I'm still drooling even though I still feel full. Should've saved some for later, lol! *I think chlor is turning me into a seafood fiend*, lol. Trouble is, can I afford it in the long term? Great for my body but my poor purse!
> 
> Another thing I noticed - my eyes, which I'd given up on and accepted to be yellowy and at times bloodshot are whiter! Anyone else notice this?
> 
> Nails - definitely stronger. I think my hair's growing too but won't check again for sure in another 3 weeks or so as I did so this week. Can't wait!
> 
> BMs still wonderfully regular and so green, lol. Have a feeling tomorrow's a red day though as I juiced and drank from 2 beetroots erplexed. And I've got too much energy, even after running this morning. Still downing nettle and other herbal teas throughout the day - love it!
> 
> Sorry it's an essay, lol. Sometimes I just can't write short .
> 
> Health and light to all!!!


Yes to underlined!  Yes to organic pizza!  Yes to nori rolls!

I know what you mean about affording it. When I decided I wanted to eat well, I knew I'd have to cut lots of stuff from my budget. Luckily lots of the junk food I was eating was easily adding up, the extra sodas every day, all that. Now it goes to my food budget, and also outfits, I cut down because food is more important to me and saving money too.  

I made it a priority because I felt it was a must.

BTW it seems I can never write short and I try to.


----------



## IndianAngel22

Platinum said:


> No, I just take the pills.


Oh woops! Well. You could just take the pineapple juice out and maybe just use the mango juice if you can find it separately. I don't know if it will taste the same but it's worth a try  I'm going to start adding pear juice also if I can find it sense their is pear in it. Maybe if you can find that it'll be something good to add


----------



## Platinum

IndianAngel22 said:


> Oh woops! Well. You could just take the pineapple juice out and maybe just use the mango juice if you can find it separately. I don't know if it will taste the same but it's worth a try  I'm going to start adding pear juice also if I can find it sense their is pear in it. Maybe if you can find that it'll be something good to add


 
I think I've seen Mango nectar  near the hispanic beverages in the grocery store(I can't remember the brand name). I'll keep trying flavors until I find the right mix.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Platinum said:


> I think I've seen Mango nectar  near the hispanic beverages in the grocery store(I can't remember the brand name). I'll keep trying flavors until I find the right mix.



Goya is the Hispanic Brand of Nectars


----------



## Platinum

mariofmagdal said:


> Goya is the Hispanic Brand of Nectars


 
Thanks. I'm going to stock up on those this weekend so I can make green smoothies when I'm on the road. I  the Peach and Guava nectars!


----------



## yodie

Seems like I'm holding steady at 3 BM's per day.  Still taking my aloe until CHL kicks in and does the elimination on it's own.  I love it!!

I'm now able to take all 10 g's in one shot of Green Machine.  
It also seems like my body is now starting to slim down.  YAY!! I'll check hair progress in April.


----------



## Muse

I went to my doctor today and the first thing she said to me was "you were right I looked up chlorella after I got off the phone with you and it does have vitamin D." I just smiled and said "Yes I know." But inside I'm thinking you shouldn't be knocking something you know nothing about! She wrote me a slip to get my blood work redone in 2 months to see if my levels improve while only taking chlorella. 

She said it looked like I had lost weight. I didn't even bother going into how chlorella was most likely responsible because I had to stop going to the gym (per my rheumatologist's instruction) for a few weeks now. When I got on her scale I saw that I had lost 3.5lbs! This is quite a feat for me if I'm not working out AND on prednisone(steroids for inflammation). I am finally experiencing consistent appetite control, not that I've lost it completely but I just have no desire for junk anymore. I have WAY more control which is too awesome because I am usually out of control as far as appetite on prednisone.

I am not bloated anymore, I feel more like myself again BUT now I am gassy too! Oh well this too shall pass, I see that I have a lot of work to be done on my digestive system. I put the Source Naturals powder on hold for now so I am taking 9g of Chlorenergy pills and 9g of spirulina.


----------



## IndianAngel22

Platinum said:


> I think I've seen Mango nectar  near the hispanic beverages in the grocery store(I can't remember the brand name). I'll keep trying flavors until I find the right mix.



I LOVE mango nectar. Good choice!


----------



## yodie

Muse said:


> I went to my doctor today and the first thing she said to me was "you were right I looked up chlorella after I got off the phone with you and it does have vitamin D." I just smiled and said "Yes I know." But inside I'm thinking you shouldn't be knocking something you know nothing about! She wrote me a slip to get my blood work redone in 2 months to see if my levels improve while only taking chlorella.
> 
> She said it looked like I had lost weight. I didn't even bother going into how chlorella was most likely responsible because I had to stop going to the gym (per my rheumatologist's instruction) for a few weeks now. When I got on her scale I saw that I had lost 3.5lbs! This is quite a feat for me if I'm not working out AND on prednisone(steroids for inflammation). I am finally experiencing consistent appetite control, not that I've lost it completely but I just have no desire for junk anymore. I have WAY more control which is too awesome because I am usually out of control as far as appetite on prednisone.
> 
> I am not bloated anymore, I feel more like myself again BUT now I am gassy too! Oh well this too shall pass, I see that I have a lot of work to be done on my digestive system. I put the Source Naturals powder on hold for now so I am taking 9g of Chlorenergy pills and 9g of spirulina.


 
Maybe you should share all these wonderful benefits with your dr.  Maybe she'll be more apt to suggest CHL to her patients instead of expensive drugs.


----------



## belle_reveuse28

IndianAngel22 said:


> OMG It makes me feel so good to know that there is someone else out there like me. I have also been on BC sense I was 18. If I don't take it I get extrememly terrible pains, my tubes begin to drop and I can feel it, and I get uncontrollable contractions. It's so painful and makes me sick and overheat and sometimes I'll pass out. And this is "NOT" being on my period LOL! I seriously though tI was the only one. I dunno wtf I'm gonna do if I ever have to come off of it  Maybe we should be friends


 
Oh, mos def we can be friends cause my Lord, I know how you feel.. Vomitting for a whole day, contractions.. I  figure when I do have a baby, that will be a piece of cake cause these periods made me want to shoot myself in the head.  And yes, I'd get hot flashes and everything.. It's unreal... It was so bad I was so afraid to get a new job or something because I seriously have to be home when I have my period.  I cannot be out in public.  I use the Nuva Ring and it's amazing!!!  I still get cramps sometimes and a little nausea, but nothing like before.  But recently, I rediscovered Yogi Tea's Women's Health Support, it's a tea especially for our reproductive organs and cycle.  Well, I used to take it a week before my period and it would help but I was not on birth control then.  But now with a combination of both, I forget that I'm on  and my days are usually shortened and very light.  (Sorry for the rest of you if thsi is TMI).  But it is my hope that chlorella will heal whatever is going wrongo with my body because I honestly believe that so many women have terrible periods because of environmental and agricultural toxins in our food supply and environment.  We will see what happens.  I took myself off the birth control 3 weeks ago and my period is due in about a week.  So I will let you all know for those of us who suffer really bad periods.   And if you do, definitely get the Yogi tea, it's no joke, like seriously.  Start drinking it everyday for a week before your period, you'd be surprised.  "ve never had periods that I could forget about.  That was a blessing from heaven for me.  WE'll see what Chlorella is gonna show up to the plate and do for us.


----------



## belle_reveuse28

IndianAngel22 said:


> ALERT ALERT!!!!!! SPRING BREAK ALERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I will be going on spring break in FL..... I take the powder.... WHAT TO DO!?


 
Get some pills!  I take mine with me in case my powder is not available.


----------



## belle_reveuse28

AtlantaJJ said:


> Thank you!  I'm just a little happy that I can after 15 years still fit the same clothes. I have been pretty close to the same size my adult life, it takes work! I'm going to be 47 this year so I'm just counting my blessings for being healthy and feeling great!!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  YOu're 47!!! OMGGGGGGG!!!!!!  You look amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!  Atlanta, I thought you were like 34!~  You are incredible!  I so wanna be like you when I grow up ! LOL!!! I am amazed!  You got me beat, homegirl....  I love it,  what an inspiration you are!


----------



## belle_reveuse28

Kimbosheart said:


> OH ladies I missed y'all so. I have been testing this week and I couldn't quite make it to the board. Yesterday was a month on the Chlorella for me. I am proud to say that I made my goal of 2" for the month, actually a little over that. I will have my brother take pictures on Sunday that way when I show you my growth progress at the end of March you will have proof.
> 
> I have lost weight, gained muscle tone and my eyelashes look false. My skin is flawless none of my classmates believed me when I told them how stressful studying has been for the past 2 months. This is a miracle, I will definitely be creating a paste of chlorella and emu oil to place on my stretch marks for the next few months to see if I can see some tone and improvement there.
> 
> Inspired by LD, I put chlorella on a cut that I have had trouble healing and it did the trick in a day. This cut has been on my hand for the past week and it wouldnt heal because I wash dishes everynight but one night of studying with chlorella paste on my hand did the trick,
> 
> Because I had to travel to take my exam I fell off on the eggshake for tuesday, wednesday and today but I plan on getting right back on it tomorrow. I also cut my dose of chlorella in half because i would not be able to deal with frequent BMs because of the test.
> 
> A quick tip: if you are taking tablets and you have a cut or some small scar to heal, just run the tablet under the faucet and rub it directly on the scar. Its the perfect amount and its not quite as messy as making a paste.


 

It's great to see you reach your goal.  Is the 2" solely from Chlorella, or are there other supplements or growth aids you are using?


----------



## jerseygurl

I ordered my chlorella on Tuesday and I missed them yesterday and today. So I have to postpone my trip on Monday so that I can pick up my chlorella.

Good going ladies.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> Maybe you should share all these wonderful benefits with your dr. *Maybe she'll be more apt to suggest CHL to her patients instead of expensive drugs*.


 

RIIIIGHT


----------



## Kimbosheart

belle_reveuse28 said:


> It's great to see you reach your goal.  Is the 2" solely from Chlorella, or are there other supplements or growth aids you are using?



 I trimmed, Im at 1.5 now. 

But I drink the waistlength shake daily and for about 2.5 weeks I drank 2 of those per day. I use OCT/MT mix every other night and I bun everyday. I also worked out every day this month and I have been drinking nettle tea for about a week or so, maybe two? 

All of these things combined gave me these results. I really challenged myself to eat healthy so that I could create an internal environment for great beauty results. Because my hair grows in a V Im excited that the my hair is longer but Im still inches away from full APL. Im most excited that my complexion has cleared up better than it looked when I was taking Accutane and my eyelashes look fake. 

In essence I think the CHL took all my other efforts and made them over the top. In January I was drinking the shake and using OCT/MT and I didn't get near this much growth, maybe about 3/4 of inch. After my first week of CHL I saw measureable growth, maybe 1/3 of inch. I posted that observation on this thread. The CHL and working out really changed the efficacy of all the internal and external efforts I used to improve my hair.


----------



## CurlyMoo

luckiestdestiny said:


> Hey the 80 percent veggie 20 meal plan without trying!
> 
> Okay maybe that's not funny to you. I did notice when I eat pizza I felt a little sick. There was this one place that was all natural but the just piled on the meat and cheese and it was a nono. I think the oiliness of it is too much when combined with the chlorella. So now I only eat it from this place that is organic and has just a little meat proscuito on it and mozzarella and asparagus. But I'm talking it has very little meat on it and very thin crust. It's really good though. I haven't craved it that much though because of the chlorella.


 
Well I increased my dosage to 9 grams today and when I had my turkey patties I got sharp pains in my stomach. erplexed I may have to get veggie burgers but I haven't found any that I like. And I'm really temped to finish off those pecan cookies, not because I'm hungry for them but because they have been sitting for a while and I hate to waste food.


----------



## CurlyMoo

IndianAngel22 said:


> *BREAKING NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> I have made my own Naked Juice Green machine.
> 
> What you Need:
> 
> 
> Dole Pineapple Mango Juice- Comes in a can
> Welch's White Grape Pomegranite Juice
> Apple Juice
> Chlorella- I use 6g
> If you are a Spirinella user, I don't know how to spell it, you may add that too
> 
> I use the actual green machine bottle to do this. I consider this my own version of green machine, #1 because Naked juice is expensive, and #2 it tastes delicious and very close to the actual recipe although the fruits are a little different. Just try it  So....
> 
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Fill the bottle half way with applejuice
> 
> 
> Put in your Chlorella. I use 6 grams
> [*]Fill the final half 1/4 Pineapple Mango Juice and 1/4 White Grape Pomegranite
> [*]Shake very well and chill!
> I use this mixture everyday now sense finding green machine. I just drink it throughout the day and it tastes delicious. I feel healthy, I'm saving money, and NO MORE FARTS!!!! That's the most important. Let me know if any of you try it! I'm pretty much done with the applesauce unless I run out of juice for a second lol.


 

You know something I had this exact juice mix when I started and I had no gas passing. Hmmm I may go back......


----------



## ttlayli

Hey ladies! Just checking in. 

Been at 4 grams since Weds. Nails are still strong and long. My face is clear and looks really good. My acne post-"redness" scars are fading and my skin has this golden glow to it. 

I'm still taking pills; I haven't ran out and I plan to use them up before I start on the SN powder.


----------



## CurlyMoo

50 pages YAY!


----------



## kryolnapps

Muse said:


> Actually I have read in a few places that it can be taken before drinking to help with hangovers. One account said that Japanese business men would take them for that purpose before drinking their sake. So based on what I have read there are no interactions but since chlorella is a whole food it shouldn't have any interactions anyway.


 

That's good to know, thanks! In any case, I will try it out all next week and report back! 

Have a great and healty week ladies!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Muse said:


> I went to my doctor today and the first thing she said to me was "you were right I looked up chlorella after I got off the phone with you and it does have vitamin D." I just smiled and said "Yes I know." But inside I'm thinking you shouldn't be knocking something you know nothing about! She wrote me a slip to get my blood work redone in 2 months to see if my levels improve while only taking chlorella.
> 
> She said it looked like I had lost weight. I didn't even bother going into how chlorella was most likely responsible because I had to stop going to the gym (per my rheumatologist's instruction) for a few weeks now. When I got on her scale I saw that I had lost 3.5lbs! This is quite a feat for me if I'm not working out AND on prednisone(steroids for inflammation). I am finally experiencing consistent appetite control, not that I've lost it completely but I just have no desire for junk anymore. I have WAY more control which is too awesome because I am usually out of control as far as appetite on prednisone.
> 
> I am not bloated anymore, I feel more like myself again BUT now I am gassy too! Oh well this too shall pass, I see that I have a lot of work to be done on my digestive system. I put the Source Naturals powder on hold for now so I am taking 9g of Chlorenergy pills and 9g of spirulina.


 
thats greathow long have you been taking it for now?


----------



## Lebiya

Muse said:


> I went to my doctor today and the first thing she said to me was "you were right I looked up chlorella after I got off the phone with you and it does have vitamin D." I just smiled and said "Yes I know." But inside I'm thinking you shouldn't be knocking something you know nothing about! She wrote me a slip to get my blood work redone in 2 months to see if my levels improve while only taking chlorella.
> 
> She said it looked like I had lost weight. I didn't even bother going into how chlorella was most likely responsible because I had to stop going to the gym (per my rheumatologist's instruction) for a few weeks now. When I got on her scale I saw that I had lost 3.5lbs! This is quite a feat for me if I'm not working out AND on prednisone(steroids for inflammation). I am finally experiencing consistent appetite control, not that I've lost it completely but I just have no desire for junk anymore. I have WAY more control which is too awesome because I am usually out of control as far as appetite on prednisone.
> 
> I am not bloated anymore, I feel more like myself again BUT now I am gassy too! Oh well this too shall pass, I see that I have a lot of work to be done on my digestive system. I put the Source Naturals powder on hold for now so I am taking 9g of Chlorenergy pills and 9g of spirulina.


 

YA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I could feel how down you were the last time you visited the doc, I'm so happy about this visit, and I'm happy your doc was honest with herself, some would probabaly STILL insist you stop taking it...then after reading such wonderful things about it, start Secretly taking it for HERSELF. Natural remedies are usually a NoNo in modern society, When in my opinion work FARR better than any prescription, man made drugs! |


----------



## Lebiya

I've been reading wonderful things about that Waistlength cocktail drink, Some people racking amazing results, but I have faith that with high dosages of chlorella/spirulina, they will be just as good or maybe even better!


----------



## Muse

Thanks ladies! I plan on telling her of ALL the benefits I am receiving but I'd like to give it a few months because she is kinda skeptical because I have only been taking it for 3 weeks now(only 2 when I got the blood work done). So in a few months she'll see for herself and when she does I am going to suggest that she research this more on her own and possibly prescribe to her other patients.

I also found this:

*Abstract* _Background/Aims:_ A unicellular algae, _Chlorella vulgaris_, was used as a biological response modifier. Although hot water extracts of _C. vulgaris_ (CVE) are thought to augment immune responses, the effect of CVE on fatigue and physical stamina has not been studied. _Methods:_ In the present study, we investigated the effect of CVE on forced swimming test and blood biochemical parameters related to fatigue, blood urea nitrogen (BUN), *creatine kinase (CK)*, lactic dehydrogenase (LDH), glucose (Glc), and total protein (TP). CVE (0.05-0.15 g/kg/day) was orally administered to mice. _Results:_ After 7 days, the immobility time was decreased in the 0.1- and 0.15-g/kg CVE-treated groups (179 ± 8.3 and 175 ± 2.1 s) in comparison with the control group (223 ± 5.4 s). *In addition, the contents of BUN, CK, and LDH in the blood serum were decreased in the CVE-fed group.* However, they had no effect on the elevation of Glc and TP level. _Conclusions:_ The results predict a potential benefit of CVE for enhancing immune function and improving physical stamina.

http://content.karger.com/produktedb/produkte.asp?typ=fulltext&file=ANM2006050004380

The main parts that I was interested in were the bolded. I have an auto immune disease that specifically attacks my skin, muscles, and joints (not internal organs as well like Lupus). I have been struggling to keep my CK in my muscles down for years now(normal is about 33-160) I am currently at 1494 and it has been as high as 4000+. Without my steroids it just can't be controlled and when it's high that means my muscles are being degenerated and broken down slowly. I was so happy to see this study specifically testing chlorella and it's affects on the CK. Granted the test was done on lab rats but I am still hopeful and happy to see that the CK in the rats decreased. I have switched over to chlorella with CVE in hopes of getting the same result. 

To get back on subject I can't wait to straighten my hair in a few months to see how the chlorella affected it!


----------



## Muse

Here's a great pdf that sums up the benefits of chlorella in an easy to read format AND is backed by references from various studies. Nothing that most of us haven't read already but I'd say it's a good handout for those who are interested AND want some scientific proof to back it up. I have saved it to my desktop and will have it handy when someone tells me there's no research to prove these claims. Heck, I may print one up and give it to my doctor!

https://www.emersonecologics.com/Content/PDF/ProductSheets/CHLO8.pdf


----------



## Blaque*Angel

i've just noticed i've been taking SPIRULINA, AND CHLORELLA since December, its in my herbal supplements from DHerbs  All the better for me


----------



## Blaque*Angel

All of these products contain Chlorella off the DHerb's site 


10 Day - Electric Greens Cell Food Cleanse
“A Cleanse That Allows Even PREGNANT and BREASTFEEDING Women to Cleanse and Detoxify Their Bodies!” Dherbs.com Electric Greens Cell Food Cleanse is... $115.00

Add: 


 B-Vitamin Complex
Activity: Dherbs.Com B-vitamin complex is derived from natural plant sources high in B-vitamins. B-vitamins help to maintain overall health of the... $24.95

Add: 


 Cat and Dog Multi-Vitamin and Mineral Complex
Vitamins and Minerals are just as important in maintaining animals’ health as it is in maintaining the health of human beings. Dherbs offers the... $19.95 
Sale: $15.16
Save: 24% off

Add: 


 Companion Animal Anti-Radiation Toxicity Formula
Activity: Dherbs Companion Animal Anti-Radiation Toxicity Formula of herbs is formulated for the health conscious pet owner who knows that our cats... $14.95 
Sale: $11.36
Save: 24% off

Add: 


 Electric Greens Cell Food
Activity: Dherbs.Com Electric Greens cell Food contains plants and grasses that are electrical and alkaline in nature, contain chlorophyll (liquid... $29.95

Add: 


 Folic Acid
Activity: Our Folic Acid Formula contains plants with a moderate amount of the nutrient ‘folic acid’ which is a necessary nutrient for nourishment of... $19.95

Add: 


 Iodine Phosphate
Activity: Dherbs.Com Iodine Phosphate formula consists of Nature’s sea vegetation naturally high and rich in organic iodine that is essential for... $21.50

Add: 


 Multi-Vitamins and Minerals
Activity: Our Multi-Vitamins and Minerals formula contain plants high in a full spectrum of essential vitamins and minerals that are necessary for... $24.95

Add: 


 Thyroid Formula
Activity: Dherbs.Com’s Thyroid Formula consist of Nature’s plants high in organic iodine and which perform a myriad of beneficial functions for the... $19.95

Add: 


 Weight Release Cleanse & Regimen
Release up to 25-40 pounds in only 3 weeks!!! Dherbs.Com Weight Release Cleanse and Regimen is a 3-week, all-natural, safe and sane, effective, and... $165.00

Add: 


Displaying 1 to 10 (of 10 products)


----------



## Lebiya

Muse said:


> Thanks ladies! I plan on telling her of ALL the benefits I am receiving but I'd like to give it a few months because she is kinda skeptical because I have only been taking it for 3 weeks now(only 2 when I got the blood work done). So in a few months she'll see for herself and when she does I am going to suggest that she research this more on her own and possibly prescribe to her other patients.
> 
> I also found this:
> 
> *Abstract* _Background/Aims:_ A unicellular algae, _Chlorella vulgaris_, was used as a biological response modifier. Although hot water extracts of _C. vulgaris_ (CVE) are thought to augment immune responses, the effect of CVE on fatigue and physical stamina has not been studied. _Methods:_ In the present study, we investigated the effect of CVE on forced swimming test and blood biochemical parameters related to fatigue, blood urea nitrogen (BUN), *creatine kinase (CK)*, lactic dehydrogenase (LDH), glucose (Glc), and total protein (TP). CVE (0.05-0.15 g/kg/day) was orally administered to mice. _Results:_ After 7 days, the immobility time was decreased in the 0.1- and 0.15-g/kg CVE-treated groups (179 ± 8.3 and 175 ± 2.1 s) in comparison with the control group (223 ± 5.4 s). *In addition, the contents of BUN, CK, and LDH in the blood serum were decreased in the CVE-fed group.* However, they had no effect on the elevation of Glc and TP level. _Conclusions:_ The results predict a potential benefit of CVE for enhancing immune function and improving physical stamina.
> 
> http://content.karger.com/produktedb/produkte.asp?typ=fulltext&file=ANM2006050004380
> 
> The main parts that I was interested in were the bolded. I have an auto immune disease that specifically attacks my skin, muscles, and joints (not internal organs as well like Lupus). I have been struggling to keep my CK in my muscles down for years now(normal is about 33-160) I am currently at 1494 and it has been as high as 4000+. Without my steroids it just can't be controlled and when it's high that means my muscles are being degenerated and broken down slowly. I was so happy to see this study specifically testing chlorella and it's affects on the CK. Granted the test was done on lab rats but I am still hopeful and happy to see that the CK in the rats decreased. I have switched over to chlorella with CVE in hopes of getting the same result.
> 
> To get back on subject I can't wait to straighten my hair in a few months to see how the chlorella affected it!


 
Amazing info Muse!! 

Where did you get your Chlorella with CVE from? ..sorry If I missed it


----------



## Lebiya

Blaque, Muse, LD and everyone else, wonderful info!! I dont think I will ever love any other thread as much as I Love this one! So positive, so much info!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

belle_reveuse28 said:


> AtlantaJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I'm just a little happy that I can after 15 years still fit the same clothes. I have been pretty close to the same size my adult life, it takes work! I'm going to be 47 this year so I'm just counting my blessings for being healthy and feeling great!!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! YOu're 47!!! OMGGGGGGG!!!!!! You look amazing!!!!!!!!!!!! Atlanta, I thought you were like 34!~ You are incredible! I so wanna be like you when I grow up ! LOL!!! I am amazed! You got me beat, homegirl.... I love it, what an inspiration you are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Co-sign  AtlantaJJ looks fab!
Click to expand...


----------



## Serenity_Peace

I have the small Source Naturals Chlorella. It requires 10 small pills a day. So what I decided to do is crush the pills and put it in my drinking water. I tried chewing the pills, but they taste disgusting to me, so I'd rather just add to my water and take it that way.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Lebiya said:


> YA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I could feel how down you were the last time you visited the doc, I'm so happy about this visit, and I'm happy your doc was honest with herself, some would probabaly STILL insist you stop taking it...then after reading such wonderful things about it, start Secretly taking it for HERSELF. Natural remedies are usually a NoNo in modern society, When in my opinion work FARR better than any prescription, man made drugs! |


 
I just have to cosign to this!


----------



## Serenity_Peace

When I finish the pills, I'm going to take the powdered form:







Reviews here as well as several ways to use:

http://www.amazon.com/Source-Naturals-Chlorella-Yaeyama-Powder/dp/B000GFJK78


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Muse said:


> Thanks ladies! I plan on telling her of ALL the benefits I am receiving but I'd like to give it a few months because she is kinda skeptical because I have only been taking it for 3 weeks now(only 2 when I got the blood work done). So in a few months she'll see for herself and when she does I am going to suggest that she research this more on her own and possibly prescribe to her other patients.
> 
> I also found this:
> 
> *Abstract* _Background/Aims:_ A unicellular algae, _Chlorella vulgaris_, was used as a biological response modifier. Although hot water extracts of _C. vulgaris_ (CVE) are thought to augment immune responses, the effect of CVE on fatigue and physical stamina has not been studied. _Methods:_ In the present study, we investigated the effect of CVE on forced swimming test and blood biochemical parameters related to fatigue, blood urea nitrogen (BUN), *creatine kinase (CK)*, lactic dehydrogenase (LDH), glucose (Glc), and total protein (TP). CVE (0.05-0.15 g/kg/day) was orally administered to mice. _Results:_ After 7 days, the immobility time was decreased in the 0.1- and 0.15-g/kg CVE-treated groups (179 ± 8.3 and 175 ± 2.1 s) in comparison with the control group (223 ± 5.4 s). *In addition, the contents of BUN, CK, and LDH in the blood serum were decreased in the CVE-fed group.* However, they had no effect on the elevation of Glc and TP level. _Conclusions:_ The results predict a potential benefit of CVE for enhancing immune function and improving physical stamina.
> 
> http://content.karger.com/produktedb/produkte.asp?typ=fulltext&file=ANM2006050004380
> 
> The main parts that I was interested in were the bolded. I have an auto immune disease that specifically attacks my skin, muscles, and joints (not internal organs as well like Lupus). I have been struggling to keep my CK in my muscles down for years now(normal is about 33-160) I am currently at 1494 and it has been as high as 4000+. Without my steroids it just can't be controlled and when it's high that means my muscles are being degenerated and broken down slowly. I was so happy to see this study specifically testing chlorella and it's affects on the CK. Granted the test was done on lab rats but I am still hopeful and happy to see that the CK in the rats decreased. I have switched over to chlorella with CVE in hopes of getting the same result.
> 
> To get back on subject I can't wait to straighten my hair in a few months to see how the chlorella affected it!


 
Thanks for this info Muse.  I appreciate all the research that you are doing. In addition I am happy your doctor is responding. I don't know if they will start offering chlorella to patients (or maybe they are selling vitamins so who knows) but at least she will be able to see all the benefits in a few months. I am confident that those tests will only get better. This is such a wondeful food.


----------



## belle_reveuse28

Kimbosheart said:


> I trimmed, Im at 1.5 now.
> 
> But I drink the waistlength shake daily and for about 2.5 weeks I drank 2 of those per day. I use OCT/MT mix every other night and I bun everyday. I also worked out every day this month and I have been drinking nettle tea for about a week or so, maybe two?
> 
> All of these things combined gave me these results. I really challenged myself to eat healthy so that I could create an internal environment for great beauty results. Because my hair grows in a V Im excited that the my hair is longer but Im still inches away from full APL. Im most excited that my complexion has cleared up better than it looked when I was taking Accutane and my eyelashes look fake.
> 
> In essence I think the CHL took all my other efforts and made them over the top. In January I was drinking the shake and using OCT/MT and I didn't get near this much growth, maybe about 3/4 of inch. After my first week of CHL I saw measureable growth, maybe 1/3 of inch. I posted that observation on this thread. The CHL and working out really changed the efficacy of all the internal and external efforts I used to improve my hair.


 
It's all good though... 1.5 inches is 4 months to 5 of hair growth for some  people who only get a quarter inch a month.... I appreciate your modesty though, it's cute. LOL... 

I thought about doing the drink to waist length shake, but earlier in this thread I think I made a post about the main thing in it was the protein, and since CHL was very high in protein, even more in beef, then I figured I"d just stick with this.  I'll see what happens before I start that.  I stopped MT-ing for a bit, but will pick it back up soon.  I did get great growth from it, Ifigure with that and the Chlorella, and my Nettle came yesterday, hopefully I"ll be right behind you.   

I, too, am also exercising at least 5 days a week if not more.  I'd be very blessed to achieve the success you have!  Keep up the good work and thanks for sharing.  This makes me hopeful because I'm practically doing all that you are, except for the shake.



Lebiya said:


> I've been reading wonderful things about that Waistlength cocktail drink, Some people racking amazing results, but I have faith that with high dosages of chlorella/spirulina, they will be just as good or maybe even better!


 
Cosigning there...  I thought the same thing earlier in this thread... 
That if the protein was the active ingredient, then we're definitely going to get more of that here since CHL is higher than even beef.  I'm not sure if eggs have more protein than beef, anybody know?



Muse said:


> Here's a great pdf that sums up the benefits of chlorella in an easy to read format AND is backed by references from various studies. Nothing that most of us haven't read already but I'd say it's a good handout for those who are interested AND want some scientific proof to back it up. I have saved it to my desktop and will have it handy when someone tells me there's no research to prove these claims. Heck, I may print one up and give it to my doctor!
> 
> https://www.emersonecologics.com/Content/PDF/ProductSheets/CHLO8.pdf


 

Thanks, I've been wanting something that was pretty comprehensive to give to my mom and other friends...


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Serenity_Peace said:


> I have the small Source Naturals Chlorella. It requires 10 small pills a day. So what I decided to do is crush the pills and put it in my drinking water. I tried chewing the pills, but they taste disgusting to me, so I'd rather just add to my water and take it that way.


 If you can do that, you might want to order the powder. In addition, those 10 tablets have about 2 grams. When you increase, you may want more. I believe you can do the powder as it tastes just the same and can save you some money. I started out with source tablets!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Serenity_Peace said:


> When I finish the pills, I'm going to take the powdered form:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reviews here as well as several ways to use:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Source-Naturals-Chlorella-Yaeyama-P
> owder/dp/B000GFJK78


 

Just noticed this. Please ignore m previous post.  This is what I have!


----------



## Kimbosheart

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Cosigning there...  I thought the same thing earlier in this thread...
> That if the protein was the active ingredient, then we're definitely going to get more of that here since CHL is higher than even beef.  I'm not sure if eggs have more protein than beef, anybody know?
> 
> ..



I think the eggshake is more than just protein. With both the eggshake and the chlorella there is a huge synergistic effect. So there is no one thing about it that can be pinpointed for why it works so well. I pretty much stick to the basic ingredients listed in the eggshake, I have switched milk for 4oz of green goodness. But I really think it works so well because you take it on a completely empty stomach and then you are supposed to give it at least 2 hours before you eat so that all the nutrients can be absorbed. All those beauty ingredients go straight where they are supposed to. Give it a try for thirty days, just like you did the chlorella. 

And you will be right behind me and probably surpass my hair growth and other results. However even with all the benefits I have seen in this short month, I think Im going to be amazed after 4 months have passed thats the magic number.


----------



## yodie

Congrats to everyone on such wonderful results.

*HAIR*
DC'ing my hair today.  My hair feels sooo good. I spritz everyday with Nettle.  I don't drink Nettle Tea as often, so I hope I'm still getting the great benefits.  My nape is the area I struggle with the most.  One section of my nape is a little longer.  Small progress, but I'll take it.  Ovation/MT made my hair soo dry.  Maybe I'll use up my last bottle while Nettle keeps my hair moisturized.  I doubt I'll buy Ovation again.  

*SKIN*
I also noticed that my neck is lightening up some. I used to have dark areas on my neck.  Not sure why, because I sure did wash it.  I decided to start using bleach cream on it, but I won't have to anymore. YAY!! My face is looking better too. My 2nd round of detox via my face is subsiding.

*TONGUE*
My tongue is also redder than what it used to be.  This is HUGE for me because it was always so ashy salmon looking.  I use a tongue scraper, so the ashy color was an insight to how low my blood levels were.  "Go CHL...it's your birthday!"

*WEIGHT*
I'm back to my 3 mile speed walks and I can tell my body is slimming down.  


Hmmm... Just had a thought.  My nape has always been very short, like a boy's hair, most of my life.  I wonder if my low blood levels had anything to do with it not growing so well? I'm just praying that CHL kicks in and fixes all of that.  
Off to have my eggshake.  

This thread is going to reach 2000 posts this weekend.


----------



## belle_reveuse28

Kimbosheart said:


> I think the eggshake is more than just protein. With both the eggshake and the chlorella there is a huge synergistic effect. So there is no one thing about it that can be pinpointed for why it works so well. I pretty much stick to the basic ingredients listed in the eggshake, I have switched milk for 4oz of green goodness. But I really think it works so well because you take it on a completely empty stomach and then you are supposed to give it at least 2 hours before you eat so that all the nutrients can be absorbed. All those beauty ingredients go straight where they are supposed to. Give it a try for thirty days, just like you did the chlorella.
> 
> And you will be right behind me and probably surpass my hair growth and other results. However even with all the benefits I have seen in this short month, I think Im going to be amazed after 4 months have passed thats the magic number.


 

I dont know, girl, 2 inches is a lot, hahaha!!  But I will def. try.   I see what you're saying about the other beneifts it may have.  I just tried an egg in my chlorella shake, and it wasn't bad at all.  But since I am doing the Ayurvedic rinses with amla, brahmi and shikakai (which Candy C and others are getting over an inch a month with, and some 2); I'm exercising; I'm now doing Nettle (which LD is getting great growth from and others); and I'm doing Chlorella (which LD and Barbie are getting great growht from); and I was doing MT/Ovation...  I have decided to wait and see what these things will do in concert with each other before I add one more thing.  If the chlorella makes a huge difference, along with the nettle and ayurveda, then I'm stopping there.  No more MT/Ovation unless I need spot treatment or a protein treatment, and I won't be adding anything else if I dont have to.

These things, the tea rinses and ayurveda are very easy, and drinking tea everyday after my chlorella intake is very easy as well.  With the egg shake, it says to wait 2 hrs after you eat, and that would be a little inconvenient.  So trying to keep it simple, I'll see what happens and report my results...  Keep us updated with yours as well..


----------



## AtlantaJJ

IndianAngel22 said:


> *BREAKING NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> I have made my own Naked Juice Green machine.
> 
> What you Need:
> 
> 
> Dole Pineapple Mango Juice- Comes in a can
> Welch's White Grape Pomegranite Juice
> Apple Juice
> Chlorella- I use 6g
> 
> If you are a Spirinella user, I don't know how to spell it, you may add that too
> 
> I use the actual green machine bottle to do this. I consider this my own version of green machine, #1 because Naked juice is expensive, and #2 it tastes delicious and very close to the actual recipe although the fruits are a little different. Just try it  So....
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Fill the bottle half way with applejuice
> Put in your Chlorella. I use 6 grams
> Fill the final half 1/4 Pineapple Mango Juice and 1/4 White Grape Pomegranite
> Shake very well and chill!
> 
> I use this mixture everyday now sense finding green machine. I just drink it throughout the day and it tastes delicious. I feel healthy, I'm saving money, and NO MORE FARTS!!!! That's the most important. Let me know if any of you try it! I'm pretty much done with the applesauce unless I run out of juice for a second lol.


I'm printing this out and taking it to the store with me !! Thank you!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

yodie said:


> Seems like I'm holding steady at 3 BM's per day.  Still taking my aloe until CHL kicks in and does the elimination on it's own.  I love it!!
> 
> I'm now able to take all 10 g's in one shot of Green Machine.
> It also seems like my body is now starting to slim down.  YAY!! I'll check hair progress in April.


Question why are you taking out the aloe, it's really good for you and I am trying to get into the habit of using it daily and my father is going to as well. I don't understand why you don't want to use the aloe, I think it and the Chlorella complement each other.


----------



## yodie

AtlantaJJ,

I'm hoping CHL will give me daily elimination vs. having to use Aloe.  Right now I won't go unless I take Aloe.  I'm in no rush to eliminate.  I'll take it as long as necessary.  I'd be a happy camper if nature would take it's course and I could eliminate without needing to use a supplement.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

bookmark


----------



## luckiestdestiny

I think it's great that everyone is doing so well and we've only just begun. Regardless of if chlorella is being taken in conjunction with other stuff, or by itself, it seems there is a huge improvement in health overall as well as hair. For my part I just eat right, take chlorella and nettle. I know some are doing the egg shake, etc, but it's great to know chlorella is adding to that. I agree with the Keep it simple principle.  Chlorella takes no time to take, nettle is  just automatically part of my hair washing ritual, drinking tea at night is no big deal, and eating right has just become a way of life for me. I'm hoping everyone else can find things that help simplify their life, whatever they may be.

Yodie, I'm glad the nape is getting longer.  I know that somewhere someone posted a tip to braid up your nape to get it to grow. It really does work.  Last year, I had some breakage in the nape at the start of the year (from a protein treatment don't get me started), and now my nape is super long. I still keep it braided even when I wear my hair out. I put the little nozzle in there with my tea rinse and make sure it gets into the root of the nape even sometimes when I'm not washing just so it gets extra stimulation and it does work.  I know you say one side is a little longer, do you think you place more tea there?  If not, you probably just have uneven growth and it'll catch up.  I don't think that only external will prevent progress as it is a root stimulator btw.  Internal is just an extra boost too.

Thanks everyone for reporting in on your progress and being as consistent as possible (we all have an off day but we get back on the horse so to speak).  I can't wait until four months to see our wonderful progress, but I already KNOW it's going to happen.  There are very few things I can say that with with confidence as I have so much faith in this super food after all the research. I'm excited to know where we're going, and I am also happy with how far we've gotten so far!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Kimbosheart said:


> I trimmed, *Im at 1.5 now*.
> 
> But I drink the waistlength shake daily and for about 2.5 weeks I drank 2 of those per day. I use OCT/MT mix every other night and I bun everyday. I also worked out every day this month and I have been drinking nettle tea for about a week or so, maybe two?
> 
> All of these things combined gave me these results. I really challenged myself to eat healthy so that I could create an internal environment for great beauty results. Because my hair grows in a V Im excited that the my hair is longer but Im still inches away from full APL. Im most excited that my complexion has cleared up better than it looked when I was taking Accutane and my eyelashes look fake.
> 
> In essence I think the CHL took all my other efforts and made them over the top. In January I was drinking the shake and using OCT/MT and I didn't get near this much growth, maybe about 3/4 of inch. After my first week of CHL I saw measureable growth, maybe 1/3 of inch. I posted that observation on this thread. The CHL and working out really changed the efficacy of all the internal and external efforts I used to improve my hair.


 
No complaints whether 1.5 or 2 is still great!


----------



## onelove08

Congrats to everyone having great results! Keep up the good work! I KNOW I will!


----------



## Muse

Lebiya said:


> Amazing info Muse!!
> 
> Where did you get your Chlorella with CVE from? ..sorry If I missed it



No problem Lebiya, I take Chlorenergy now. It has CVE but I have only been taking this brand for 3 days now. http://www.bestchlorella.com/

I got mine locally at the Vitamin Shoppe, the guy there said he'd never seen it before so I guess they just got it in. Also I found plenty of places online that sell it. Just google it and a bunch of online places will pop up. The Chlorenergy company is very knowledgeable about this stuff. I emailed them about specific strains of chlorella and got a very knowledgeable reply from the founder and president who is also a doctor of Naturopathy of the company(not some hack who works in marketing).


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Muse said:


> No problem Lebiya, I take Chlorenergy now. It has CVE but I have only been taking this brand for 3 days now. http://www.bestchlorella.com/
> 
> I got mine locally at the Vitamin Shoppe, the guy there said he'd never seen it before so I guess they just got it in. Also I found plenty of places online that sell it. Just google it and a bunch of online places will pop up. The Chlorenergy company is very knowledgeable about this stuff. I emailed them about specific strains of chlorella and got a very knowledgeable reply from the founder and president who is also a doctor of Naturopathy of the company(not some hack who works in marketing).


 
Two questions Muse

1.  CGF?  


I didn't see a mention of the CGF. What did the guy say when you emailed him? I know all chlorella has it in there, what did he say?

This product sounds interesting and wanted to make sure I got all the info.  Oh and forgot to ask about 2. powder, do they make a powder also?


----------



## CurlyMoo

I am close to running out of CHL and it's been less than a month. I have the SN 16oz powder. I am taking 9grams a day and my niece is taking 1-2 tsp a day. I'm thinking of getting the Jarrow brand that has 2.20 pounds of CHL powder so that it will last longer than a month. Jarrow brand users how are you doing with yours? What results are you seeing?


----------



## Muse

luckiestdestiny said:


> Two questions Muse
> 
> 1.  CGF?
> 
> 
> I didn't see a mention of the CGF. What did the guy say when you emailed him? I know all chlorella has it in there, what did he say?
> 
> This product sounds interesting and wanted to make sure I got all the info.  Oh and forgot to ask about 2. powder, do they make a powder also?



Funny you should ask this question LD. I just got done sending him another email that asked him to explain his views on Yaeyama chlorella specifically and the CGF. The fist question I asked was related to the specific CK strain they use and different names given to this strain in several different sources confused me but he assured me they were the same.

But in the PDF that I post it almost sounds like CVE and CGF are the same thing:

_The main attention has been to identify a mixture of nucleic acids, peptides and enzymes, *obtained by the extraction of Chlorella cells by hot or cold water.* *This mixture in the medical literature is also designated as the “Chlorella Growth Factor”.* *The mixture or extract,* as well as some of the single components isolated from the extract, show distinct health modulating effects mostly regarding the immune system._

The thing is I have not been able to find out what what species or strain Yaeyama chlorella is. I know it's named after the island that it's grown on but that's about it. I guess I should at least try emailing SN but their last reply to my question about a more inclusive list of vits and mins was shot downIt could end up being the same thing as Cholorenergy. Hopefully when Mr. Uyama replies he will shed some light on things. Meanwhile I will ask SN if they know.

Unfortunately Cholrenergy does not make a powder (when he replies I will ask him if they are considering). The downside to this product is cost. It rivals Sun chlorella in quantity and price. Which can get pretty expensive.

I still plan on finishing off my SN powder but what I find in my research of the 2 will determine which one I stick with for good.


----------



## yodie

*Yodie, I'm glad the nape is getting longer. I know that somewhere someone posted a tip to braid up your nape to get it to grow.* It really does work. Last year, I had some breakage in the nape at the start of the year (from a protein treatment don't get me started), and now my nape is super long. I still keep it braided even when I wear my hair out. I put the little nozzle in there with my tea rinse and make sure it gets into the root of the nape even sometimes when I'm not washing just so it gets extra stimulation and it does work. I know you say one side is a little longer, do you think you place more tea there? If not, you probably just have uneven growth and it'll catch up. I don't think that only external will prevent progress as it is a root stimulator btw. Internal is just an extra boost too.

Hi LD,

My nape is too short to braid. Only sometimes can I catch it to run a hot comb through it.  

About to have some nettle tea.  I'll put some nettle in a bottle and apply directly to my scalp.  I was spritzing, but maybe directly to the scalp is better.

Okay, thanks.


----------



## yodie

Muse,

Is Chlorenergy better than Sun or Source Naturals? I know you're still doing research.  I'm asking because the price is up there like you said.  

Let us know what you find out.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> *Yodie, I'm glad the nape is getting longer. I know that somewhere someone posted a tip to braid up your nape to get it to grow.* It really does work. Last year, I had some breakage in the nape at the start of the year (from a protein treatment don't get me started), and now my nape is super long. I still keep it braided even when I wear my hair out. I put the little nozzle in there with my tea rinse and make sure it gets into the root of the nape even sometimes when I'm not washing just so it gets extra stimulation and it does work. I know you say one side is a little longer, do you think you place more tea there? If not, you probably just have uneven growth and it'll catch up. I don't think that only external will prevent progress as it is a root stimulator btw. Internal is just an extra boost too.
> 
> Hi LD,
> 
> My nape is too short to braid. Only sometimes can I catch it to run a hot comb through it.
> 
> About to have some nettle tea. I'll put some nettle in a bottle and apply directly to my scalp. I was spritzing, but maybe directly to the scalp is better.
> 
> Okay, thanks.


 
Spritzing is good to. I used to do that. Now I use a bottle with a nozzle as I can get it directly on the scalp. Whereas spritzing will get mostly on the hair. I just want to make sure you concentrate on getting it where it can do the most good. it's good to see that it is working for you though. Those little bottles are really cheap.


----------



## Muse

yodie said:


> Muse,
> 
> Is Chlorenergy better than Sun or Source Naturals? I know you're still doing research.  I'm asking because the price is up there like you said.
> 
> Let us know what you find out.



Hey Yodie,

Not sure if it's better yet but according to a book that I read most studies are done with chlorella vulgaris with chlorella vulgaris extract (CVE) and more specifically the CK strain. The book says if you are hoping to see stunning results like the studies then you want to use the same type of chlorella.

Sun chlorella uses the species chlorella pyrenoidosa and I don't know what subspecies SN uses for their products. I think Sun is pretty much a no go because I don't think pyrenoidosa has been studied as extensively and they use the pulverization method to open the cell walls which is actually suppose to be a more premative and harmful (to the nutrients) method. I do know that SN uses a top method of craking the cell wall which is one of the reasons I went with that one instead of continuing with Sun. I just need to find out what type of chlorella SN uses.


----------



## Muse

Oh yeah LD, I just went back through the book again and concerning the CGF it said:

_"Among chlorella products, there is an extract called CGF. This name comes from chlorella extract research in 1960 that showed the acceleration of cell division and growth when chlorella extract was administered to microorganisms such as lactobacilli and yeast."_

So again I'm thinking that maybe CVE and CGF are the same thing just by a different name...Hey if I can get equal results from SN powder then I'm all for it, MUCH cheaper!


----------



## yodie

*LD, *

Just used the nozzle bottle for my Nettle rinse.  Feels better directly on my scalp.  
I thought maybe I was seeing things, but my braids are getting longer.  I still want to wait until April before I do a length check.

My hair is in great condition.  CHL helps and the fact that I'm using more natural products on my hair.  WEN works wonders for me!! 

Nettle rinses make my hair super soft.  I'm so proud of my hair and I feel like I've only just begun my journey.  YAY!! YAY!! and YAY!!

*AtlantaJJ,* Girl, you better work 47!


----------



## trey21

yodie said:


> *LD, *
> 
> Just used the nozzle bottle for my Nettle rinse.  Feels better directly on my scalp.
> I thought maybe I was seeing things, but my braids are getting longer.  I still want to wait until April before I do a length check.
> 
> My hair is in great condition.  CHL helps and the fact that I'm using more natural products on my hair.  WEN works wonders for me!!
> 
> Nettle rinses make my hair super soft.  I'm so proud of my hair and I feel like I've only just begun my journey.  YAY!! YAY!! and YAY!!
> 
> *AtlantaJJ,* Girl, you better work 47!


Yodie, how are you doing your Nettle rinses?  I have been drinking the tea all week.  Are you just brewing the nettle from a tea bag and then pouring over your hair?


----------



## yodie

trey21 said:


> Yodie, how are you doing your Nettle rinses? I have been drinking the tea all week. Are you just brewing the nettle from a tea bag and then pouring over your hair?


 
I have a cute teapot that I love.  So, during the week, I let a Nettle teabag sit in a pot of boiled water.  Of course it cools, etc.  I add that to my spritz bottle and spritz my twists during the week.  

Today I just added some Nettle to a applicator tip bottle and made sure to get my roots.  

I also pour some in a cup and rinse all of my hair with it.  

I imagine the applicator tip helps get to the scalp and that stimulates the growth, but the Nettle on my hair is fabulous!! It's soooo soft.


----------



## trey21

yodie said:


> I have a cute teapot that I love.  So, during the week, I let a Nettle teabag sit in a pot of boiled water.  Of course it cools, etc.  I add that to my spritz bottle and spritz my twists during the week.
> 
> Today I just added some Nettle to a applicator tip bottle and made sure to get my roots.
> 
> I also pour some in a cup and rinse all of my hair with it.
> 
> I imagine the applicator tip helps get to the scalp and that stimulates the growth, but the Nettle on my hair is fabulous!! It's soooo soft.


Thank you.  I am going to give it a try the next time I make some tea.


----------



## yodie

You're welcome Trey.  Let us know how it works for you.  I'll most likely order more Nettle tea next time just because I use alot of it.

This thread reached 2000 posts today.


----------



## OhmyKimB

I just received my Chlorella in the mail today!!!!! I'm so excited


Does anyone have any more weight loss or hair growth updates???


----------



## belle_reveuse28

luckiestdestiny said:


> I think it's great that everyone is doing so well and we've only just begun. Regardless of if chlorella is being taken in conjunction with other stuff, or by itself, it seems there is a huge improvement in health overall as well as hair. For my part I just eat right, take chlorella and nettle. I know some are doing the egg shake, etc, but it's great to know chlorella is adding to that. I agree with the Keep it simple principle. Chlorella takes no time to take, nettle is just automatically part of my hair washing ritual, drinking tea at night is no big deal, and eating right has just become a way of life for me. I'm hoping everyone else can find things that help simplify their life, whatever they may be.
> 
> Yodie, I'm glad the nape is getting longer. I know that somewhere someone posted a tip to braid up your nape to get it to grow. It really does work. Last year, I had some breakage in the nape at the start of the year (from a protein treatment don't get me started), and now my nape is super long. I still keep it braided even when I wear my hair out. I put the little nozzle in there with my tea rinse and make sure it gets into the root of the nape even sometimes when I'm not washing just so it gets extra stimulation and it does work. I know you say one side is a little longer, do you think you place more tea there? If not, you probably just have uneven growth and it'll catch up. I don't think that only external will prevent progress as it is a root stimulator btw. Internal is just an extra boost too.
> 
> Thanks everyone for reporting in on your progress and being as consistent as possible (we all have an off day but we get back on the horse so to speak). I can't wait until four months to see our wonderful progress, but I already KNOW it's going to happen. There are very few things I can say that with with confidence as I have so much faith in this super food after all the research. I'm excited to know where we're going, and I am also happy with how far we've gotten so far!


 

LD, can you tell me how I should braid up my nape?  I have the same prob sometimes...  

Thanks.


----------



## IndianAngel22

After the initial detox are your BM's supposed to get smaller? I was having the HUGEST BM's ever in my life once a day like.... a baby. I know TMI but for real I felt like I was losing an entire baby they were so huge lol! Now they're just small ones again. That supposed to happen?


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Muse said:


> No problem Lebiya, I take Chlorenergy now. It has CVE but I have only been taking this brand for 3 days now. http://www.bestchlorella.com/
> 
> I got mine locally at the Vitamin Shoppe, the guy there said he'd never seen it before so I guess they just got it in. Also I found plenty of places online that sell it. Just google it and a bunch of online places will pop up. The Chlorenergy company is very knowledgeable about this stuff. I emailed them about specific strains of chlorella and got a very knowledgeable reply from the founder and president who is also a doctor of Naturopathy of the company(not some hack who works in marketing).


 

oooooooh share the email


----------



## soonergirl

IndianAngel22 said:


> After the initial detox are your BM's supposed to get smaller? I was having the HUGEST BM's ever in my life once a day like.... a baby. I know TMI but for real I felt like I was losing an entire baby they were so huge lol! Now they're just small ones again. That supposed to happen?


 


Just sounds like you were pretty backed up girl... I was reading my oxygen magazine (my favorite fitness mag) and it said that because of lack of fiber you can lose a significant amount of weight just by getting regular..This was touting fiber, but we know another secret right... You now have a "clean" house... Mine is still a little cluttered...


----------



## IndianAngel22

soonergirl said:


> Just sounds like you were pretty backed up girl... I was reading my oxygen magazine (my favorite fitness mag) and it said that because of lack of fiber you can lose a significant amount of weight just by getting regular..This was touting fiber, but we know another secret right... You now have a "clean" house... Mine is still a little cluttered...



LOL! TMI but I feel kinda sad that I'm not having them anymore...... I felt like something was happening! Now the new ones don't seem to "measure" up lol. Kinda disappointing. Who knew I'd ever talk about a BM like this?


----------



## HairHustla

This is insane! Thank you Though!  

I have now read nearly all 200+ pages and I put in an order while reading from iherb and its the middle of the night around 2:30 in the morning and I want to go to bed but can't because of this thread!  I can't even get up to eat, my stomach is growling and everything! Count me in ladies!  I live overseas so it will take about a week or so to get my source naturals brand but I definitely will be in there with you all.  This seems to be just what I need as I am starting a new fitness and diet/health regimen.  I know that I am rambling on but I have to tell you all that my husband is deployed and will be back in July so I really wanted to ramp up my figure and hair and all to surprise him and I just generally want to bring sexy back so thank you so much for this and I will be reporting in as soon as I can.  You ladies quit posting so I can get my rest!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

My dad told me he had all kinds of crazy energy last week.  He didn't have to have his usual afternoon naps, he has all kind of get up and go!! He's taking like 30 tabs of the SN per day now and he's going to up his dose. He loves the stuff, says it tastes like dirt!


----------



## yodie

HairHustla said:


> This is insane! Thank you Though!
> 
> I have now read nearly all 200+ pages and I put in an order while reading from iherb and its the middle of the night around 2:30 in the morning and I want to go to bed but can't because of this thread! I can't even get up to eat, my stomach is growling and everything! Count me in ladies! I live overseas so it will take about a week or so to get my source naturals brand but I definitely will be in there with you all. This seems to be just what I need as I am starting a new fitness and diet/health regimen. I know that I am rambling on but I have to tell you all that my husband is deployed and will be back in July so I really wanted to ramp up my figure and hair and all to surprise him and I just generally want to bring sexy back so thank you so much for this and I will be reporting in as soon as I can. You ladies quit posting so I can get my rest!


 
Welcome!! Bring your sexy back!! 

Let's all bring sexier back, because we're already sexy! You know I'm speaking the truth.  

So sorry we've kept you in bed with reading this thread.  I love it!! It's the best thread on the forum.


----------



## yodie

AtlantaJJ said:


> My dad told me he had all kinds of crazy energy last week. He didn't have to have his usual afternoon naps, he has all kind of get up and go!! He's taking like 30 tabs of the SN per day now and he's going to up his dose. He loves the stuff, says it tastes like dirt!


 
Your dad sounds gawgeous everytime you talk about him in relation to CHL.  Tell dad he's an honorary member of this thread and we're sooo proud of him.


----------



## HairHustla

yodie said:


> Welcome!! Bring your sexy back!!
> 
> Let's all bring sexier back, because we're already sexy! You know I'm speaking the truth.
> 
> So sorry we've kept you in bed with reading this thread. I love it!! It's the best thread on the forum.


 
Yodie, thank you girl but I am gonna give up the fight, I am going to bed but I won't be gone long, I will get up and continue this quest! I might even dream about green powders and algaes and stuff like the swamp thing.  And yes girl, we sista's gotta bring all kinds of "sexier" back.  Good night ladies.


----------



## Muse

IndianAngel22 said:


> After the initial detox are your BM's supposed to get smaller? I was having the HUGEST BM's ever in my life once a day like.... a baby. I know TMI but for real I felt like I was losing an entire baby they were so huge lol! Now they're just small ones again. That supposed to happen?



I know exactly what you mean. I was a little worried that maybe it wasn't all coming out because they are pretty small compared to what I use to get. I even took an herbal laxative a few days ago even though I go everyday because I wanted to make sure it was all coming out. Well I didn't get much with the laxative. I'm starting to think that this is the way it's suppose to be once you're regular. Maybe we aren't suppose to have monster BMs but many of us did because we were irregular and didn't even know it.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

BeyondBlessed said:


> I just received my Chlorella in the mail today!!!!! I'm so excited
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any more weight loss or hair growth updates???


 

Hey Beyond Blessed if you scroll back even a few pages you should see lots of stuff that should make you excited. Congrats on receiving your chlorella.


----------



## yodie

Muse said:


> I know exactly what you mean. I was a little worried that maybe it wasn't all coming out because they are pretty small compared to what I use to get. I even took an herbal laxative a few days ago even though I go everyday because I wanted to make sure it was all coming out. Well I didn't get much with the laxative. I'm starting to think that this is the way it's suppose to be once you're regular. Maybe we aren't suppose to have monster BMs* but many of us did because we were irregular and didn't even know it.*


 
I totally agree!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

belle_reveuse28 said:


> LD, can you tell me how I should braid up my nape? I have the same prob sometimes...
> 
> Thanks.


 
I just do a horizonatl tiny corn row. As the ends get longer, just tuck it under the braid and spray away (with nettle or braid spray to keep it soft)I also use nettle at the root of it alot to encourage hair growth.


----------



## Ladybelle

*QUICK QUESTION:* When the body becomes accustomed to the chlorella, is it okay to up the dosage ?(i have the pill)... I think I read somewhere (like 100 pages back) that it was okay to do this. Just wanted to make sure. Currently, I take 5 pills in the a.m and want to start taking an additional pill or two in the afternoon when i get home from work. 

thanks!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

RAINOFGLORY said:


> *QUICK QUESTION:* When the body becomes accustomed to the chlorella, is it okay to up the dosage ?(i have the pill)... I think I read somewhere (like 100 pages back) that it was okay to do this. Just wanted to make sure. Currently, I take 5 pills in the a.m and want to start taking an additional pill or two in the afternoon when i get home from work.
> 
> thanks!


 

There are people here taking up to 12 or more grams of chlorella so you can up your dose safely as it is a super food. Don't go crazy. Slowly increase until you get to your goal. There's a post about the suggested amounts waaaay back in the thread about 1/3rd of the way through..


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Muse said:


> I know exactly what you mean. I was a little worried that maybe it wasn't all coming out because they are pretty small compared to what I use to get. I even took an herbal laxative a few days ago even though I go everyday because I wanted to make sure it was all coming out. Well I didn't get much with the laxative. I'm starting to think that this is the way it's suppose to be once you're regular. Maybe we aren't suppose to have monster BMs but many of us did because we were irregular and didn't even know it.


 
You guys are cracking me up because it's true. I had a few baby BM's, meaning they were huge like I gave birth and now they're tiny. I think that we removed all the gunk in our intestines!  But that's just my thought on the subject.  Now I'm just regular too.

See yall later off to see SlumDog Millionaire with my Boyfriend. Hope it's as good as everyone says. Good night Chlorella Party!


----------



## Muse

Blaque*Angel said:


> oooooooh share the email



Ok here ya go:

1st email:

Hi,  

I purchased a box of your chlorella and on the back it says that the  chlorella is CK-5 strain which I understand to mean Chlorella Kougyo-5.  On your website it says that you use the Chikugo strain. Which one is  correct?  

Thank you  

*Thank you for your purchase from a store (?).......  

Those two are exactly same each other. I use CK-5 Strain for Chloenergy  (Chikugo-kabu from Chlorella Industry Co., Ltd.). I am having them make  Chlorenergy for us for many years now for the U.S. market and other  countires. Chikugo is an area in Kyshu, Japan. CK stands for Chikugo in  short.  

Thank you, and if you have any question, please feel free to ask us.  

Regards,  

kazie Uyama  
C'est Si Bon  *


2nd email:

Mr. Uyama, 

Thank you so much for you very knowledgeable and prompt reply. I  purchased my box of Chlorenergy from my local Vitamin Shoppe after  reading a book by Dr. Toshihiro Kanno where he stated chlorella  vulgaris specifically the CK strain is the most effective. Your product  is the only one that I could find with CVE and using the CK strain.  Previously I was using Yaeyama chlorella because it has the Chlorella  Growth Factor but I don't know what species of chlorella or strain it  is. Do you have any thoughts or opinions on Yaeyama chlorella? If so I  would love to hear them. 

Thank you so much! 


*Thank you for your purchase of Chlorenergy at a Vitamin Shoppe. May I  ask at which Vitamin Shoppe you did buy ? 

Yaeyama is of vulgaris as well, that is why, when I met Yaeyama's  president at shows, they are appreciative of them using Chlorenergy's  (CK-5) research/studies as if it was done on their own product. In  reality, they don't have research/studies on their product(s), maybe  just a few research. We don't know how they culture their chlorella and  how they name theirs. CK-5 is strictly for Chlorenergy (back in Japan,  Chlorella Industry-my manufacturing partner--is  selling under  different names-such as Chlorella King, Grosmin, or Chloreelamin. Here  as Chlorenergy. Again, there is no other chlorella supported by more  than 500 cases of research/studies, except for Chlorenergy, over 45  years since 1964. Chlorenergy is the very first chlorella came out in  form of a mass production. In that Dr. Kanno's book, 98% is reffered to  CK-5's research, and some very few are on CK-22 which is also of  Chlorella Industry. Therefore, we have decided to call just  Chikugo-strain or CK-strain rather than separating CK-5 from CK-22  which are of the same family. 

Thank you, and have a nice weekend ! 

Regards, 

Kazuo "Kazie" Uyama 
C'est Si Bon Co. 
www.BestChlorella.com 
CHLORENERGY: The world's most researched chlorella since 
1964 
* 

3rd email (just sent so I haven't gotten a response yet):

Mr. Uyama,
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
I purchased my Chlorenergy from the Vitamin Shoppe(that's the name of the store) in Ann Arbor, MI. The sales man said that they had just gotten it in and I was so grateful to see that I could buy it locally. I am sorry for asking so many questions but myself and a bunch of women on an online message board have just started taking chlorella. We are all new to this and we want the best and most effective brand so I pass on the information you give me to them so we can make better purchases. Just two more questions please (I promise, lol ): 1. Is CVE and CGF the same thing but just different names? 2. Will your company ever make powdered chlorella?

Thank you so much for your patience!


He is very nice and responds the same day (even on the weekends-I sent the first on late Friday night and he responded by Saturday morning!) I haven't had this quick a response since I use to email Victor Sabino (Moisture Block creator) with hoards of questions!

It is good to see that Yaeyama is vulgaris species that makes me feel better. Also the one thing that the strain (CK-is the strain) determines is the thickness of the cell wall, the thinner the better so I've heard even if the cell walls are broken. I don't think I can get this info from Source Naturals because they are just one of many distributors so I will see if I can make contact with the Yaeyama parent company. I can say this though obviously whatever strain they are using is working because of the wonderful results being reported, I just want to make sure we are getting the BEST. I wiil report back with anymore info.
[/FONT]


----------



## Ladybelle

luckiestdestiny said:


> There are people here taking up to 12 or more grams of chlorella so you can up your dose safely as it is a super food. Don't go crazy. Slowly increase until you get to your goal. There's a post about the suggested amounts waaaay back in the thread about 1/3rd of the way through..


 
Thanks... I don't want to go that far back in the thread,   but I guess I will anyway . I haven't reported my results yet, so here are mine as of today:

*weight*: the scale hasn't moved yet (only been a week or so) but I have increased energy and little to no appetite - which is a good thing for me. The cravings for water and green things (salad and more salad) are constant.

*hair*: i can't really tell, my hair is in braids right now. But, they are much looser at the root than they normally would be by now - so I'm assuming it's growing. 

*detox*: I haven't experienced any detox symptoms yet which is why I think i need to up my dosage. the bm have been somewhat regular but not easy if you know what i mean so I hope that changes.... 


Til next time- have fun ya'll!!


----------



## Muse

luckiestdestiny said:


> You guys are cracking me up because it's true. I had a few baby BM's, meaning they were huge like I gave birth and now they're tiny. I think that we removed all the gunk in our intestines!  But that's just my thought on the subject.  Now I'm just regular too.
> 
> *See yall later off to see SlumDog Millionaire with my Boyfriend*. Hope it's as good as everyone says. Good night Chlorella Party!



LOL, lucky you. My bf just bought me a videogame and went to the bar with his buddies. I can tell you this Street Fighter 4 game sucks when you have to play it alone 

I do want to see that so give us a thumbs up or down tomorrow. Have fun!


----------



## belle_reveuse28

LD, I've done the little braid on my nape.  Thanks so much! I know this will work... 
______________________________________________________________________


Update:

  For those who want to know about using this in lotions and creams.  I stated earlier that I added 3 grams of CHL to my Jergen's firming body lotion and was using on my stomach and chest where I had severe cracking and burning from eczema.  It has healed rather nicely and my skin is smooth and pain free, which usually isn't hte case.  Sometimes I can't sleep well from all the scratching and discomfort I often get, and must also sleep without PJ's because they also irritate.  I can't get over how smooth and healed and painfree my skin is right now.  I'ts just amazing.. .. Just thought you all should know....  I'm excited and looking forward to using this daily.


----------



## Kimbosheart

belle_reveuse28 said:


> LD, I've done the little braid on my nape.  Thanks so much! I know this will work...
> ______________________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> Update:
> 
> For those who want to know about using this in lotions and creams.  I stated earlier that I added 3 grams of CHL to my Jergen's firming body lotion and was using on my stomach and chest where I had severe cracking and burning from eczema.  It has healed rather nicely and my skin is smooth and pain free, which usually isn't hte case.  Sometimes I can't sleep well from all the scratching and discomfort I often get, and must also sleep without PJ's because they also irritate.  I can't get over how smooth and healed and painfree my skin is right now.  I'ts just amazing.. .. Just thought you all should know....  I'm excited and looking forward to using this daily.



How does it look? does it mix well with the lotion? does it absorb well into the body or do you need to shower it off? sorry for all the questions? TIA


----------



## Blaque*Angel

HairHustla said:


> This is insane! Thank you Though!
> 
> I have now read nearly all 200+ pages and I put in an order while reading from iherb and its the middle of the night around 2:30 in the morning and I want to go to bed but can't because of this thread! I can't even get up to eat, my stomach is growling and everything! Count me in ladies! I live overseas so it will take about a week or so to get my source naturals brand but I definitely will be in there with you all. This seems to be just what I need as I am starting a new fitness and diet/health regimen. I know that I am rambling on but I have to tell you all that my husband is deployed and will be back in July so I really wanted to ramp up my figure and hair and all to surprise him and I just generally want to bring sexy back so thank you so much for this and I will be reporting in as soon as I can. You ladies quit posting so I can get my rest!


 
Hey Girl 

how much was the I Herbs shipping?
i'm overseas too


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Muse said:


> Ok here ya go:
> 
> 1st email:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I purchased a box of your chlorella and on the back it says that the chlorella is CK-5 strain which I understand to mean Chlorella Kougyo-5. On your website it says that you use the Chikugo strain. Which one is correct?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> *Thank you for your purchase from a store (?)....... *
> 
> *Those two are exactly same each other. I use CK-5 Strain for Chloenergy (Chikugo-kabu from Chlorella Industry Co., Ltd.). I am having them make Chlorenergy for us for many years now for the U.S. market and other countires. Chikugo is an area in Kyshu, Japan. CK stands for Chikugo in short. *
> 
> *Thank you, and if you have any question, please feel free to ask us. *
> 
> *Regards, *
> 
> *kazie Uyama *
> *C'est Si Bon *
> 
> 
> 2nd email:
> 
> Mr. Uyama,
> 
> Thank you so much for you very knowledgeable and prompt reply. I purchased my box of Chlorenergy from my local Vitamin Shoppe after reading a book by Dr. Toshihiro Kanno where he stated chlorella vulgaris specifically the CK strain is the most effective. Your product is the only one that I could find with CVE and using the CK strain. Previously I was using Yaeyama chlorella because it has the Chlorella Growth Factor but I don't know what species of chlorella or strain it is. Do you have any thoughts or opinions on Yaeyama chlorella? If so I would love to hear them.
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> *Thank you for your purchase of Chlorenergy at a Vitamin Shoppe. May I ask at which Vitamin Shoppe you did buy ? *
> 
> *Yaeyama is of vulgaris as well, that is why, when I met Yaeyama's president at shows, they are appreciative of them using Chlorenergy's (CK-5) research/studies as if it was done on their own product. In reality, they don't have research/studies on their product(s), maybe just a few research. We don't know how they culture their chlorella and how they name theirs. CK-5 is strictly for Chlorenergy (back in Japan, Chlorella Industry-my manufacturing partner--is selling under different names-such as Chlorella King, Grosmin, or Chloreelamin. Here as Chlorenergy. Again, there is no other chlorella supported by more than 500 cases of research/studies, except for Chlorenergy, over 45 years since 1964. Chlorenergy is the very first chlorella came out in form of a mass production. In that Dr. Kanno's book, 98% is reffered to CK-5's research, and some very few are on CK-22 which is also of Chlorella Industry. Therefore, we have decided to call just Chikugo-strain or CK-strain rather than separating CK-5 from CK-22 which are of the same family. *
> 
> *Thank you, and have a nice weekend ! *
> 
> *Regards, *
> 
> *Kazuo "Kazie" Uyama *
> *C'est Si Bon Co. *
> *www.BestChlorella.com *
> *CHLORENERGY: The world's most researched chlorella since *
> *1964 *
> 
> 
> 3rd email (just sent so I haven't gotten a response yet):
> 
> Mr. Uyama,
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I purchased my Chlorenergy from the Vitamin Shoppe(that's the name of the store) in Ann Arbor, MI. The sales man said that they had just gotten it in and I was so grateful to see that I could buy it locally. I am sorry for asking so many questions but myself and a bunch of women on an online message board have just started taking chlorella. We are all new to this and we want the best and most effective brand so I pass on the information you give me to them so we can make better purchases. Just two more questions please (I promise, lol ): 1. Is CVE and CGF the same thing but just different names? 2. Will your company ever make powdered chlorella?[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Thank you so much for your patience![/FONT]
> 
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]He is very nice and responds the same day (even on the weekends-I sent the first on late Friday night and he responded by Saturday morning!) I haven't had this quick a response since I use to email Victor Sabino (Moisture Block creator) with hoards of questions![/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]It is good to see that Yaeyama is vulgaris species that makes me feel better. Also the one thing that the strain (CK-is the strain) determines is the thickness of the cell wall, the thinner the better so I've heard even if the cell walls are broken. I don't think I can get this info from Source Naturals because they are just one of many distributors so I will see if I can make contact with the Yaeyama parent company. I can say this though obviously whatever strain they are using is working because of the wonderful results being reported, I just want to make sure we are getting the BEST. I wiil report back with anymore info.[/FONT]


 

Aw thank you dear


----------



## babydollhair

Cool i never heard of this before!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

yodie said:


> Your dad sounds gawgeous everytime you talk about him in relation to CHL.  Tell dad he's an honorary member of this thread and we're sooo proud of him.



I will tell him that, I'll never ever forget the day that he told me his poop was green!! hahahaha and he was happy about it.

He takes the "CHL" 3 times per day with every meal.  That helps him to remember, so he's splitting his dose out through the day which I believe is a good idea.  I wan the CHL floating through my system at all hours if possible.  I'm going to start taking a small dose at bedtime. When I remember to do that, I have great stamina the next day. The body works on rebuilding itself at night. I think a nighttime dose can really help with that process.  That's my theory.

I washed my hair last night and fell in love!  My hair is so soft but strong, so springy and dare I say it was shinny with no product at all! 

I will take a picture of it before I braid it up next wash. My pig tails are getting thicker, and I have all kinds of curly new growth around my edges.  Those little curlies don't want to lay down they are like pretty little springs.  I don't even really need a comb to detangle either, my hair is very soft.

I am trying to get on the nettle tea kick. I only remember to drink it on wash night once per week   because I make my spritz.  How can I get the tea habit going?  Perhaps if I spritz my hair daily that will make me make more tea....:scratchch  I'm trying to get a new good habit to stick.  


The old dog new trick routine...:scratchch


----------



## AtlantaJJ

belle_reveuse28 said:


> LD, I've done the little braid on my nape.  Thanks so much! I know this will work...
> ______________________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> Update:
> 
> For those who want to know about using this in lotions and creams.  I stated earlier that I added 3 grams of CHL to my Jergen's firming body lotion and was using on my stomach and chest where I had severe cracking and burning from eczema.  It has healed rather nicely and my skin is smooth and pain free, which usually isn't hte case.  Sometimes I can't sleep well from all the scratching and discomfort I often get, and must also sleep without PJ's because they also irritate.  I can't get over how smooth and healed and painfree my skin is right now.  I'ts just amazing.. .. Just thought you all should know....  I'm excited and looking forward to using this daily.



Thank you for this report!

I need to try this for my fingers, that's the place where my eczema shows up. It is greatly improved with the flax and the CHL internal, I need something topical.  I am also going to make a mask this morning with clay mixed with a little of the CHL today, since I'm breaking out, it will help my skin heal.   I'll report back my results.


----------



## Whimsy

I hope this isn't rude to ask.
BUT

How much did you all pay for your Source Naturals 16 oz tub of Yaeyama Chlorella Powder?

Is $30 a good deal or a rip off?

Thanks!


----------



## HairHustla

Blaque*Angel said:


> Hey Girl
> 
> how much was the I Herbs shipping?
> i'm overseas too


 
Hey there,  

I ordered 2 of the Source Naturals, Yaeyama Chlorella, and one of the tablet form plus some berry flavored garden greens juice and the shipping was free which is not bad at all.  I looove iherb because they get the stuff to ya!  Usually it takes anywhere from 4 days to a wk to get my order from them.  Glad to see somebody with me over the water!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

*Vitacost Link.*











  Top 10 Contributor    

    Overall Rating: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   5 out of 5    
   Awesome product for 70% less than Sun Chlorella,  March 12, 2007 
 By multipilot 

 (read all my reviews) 

    Value: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   5 out of 5    Quality: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   5 out of 5    Effectiveness: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   5 out of 5    Satisfaction: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   5 out of 5    

 "The NSI Chlorella product has the same supplement facts as the 1,500 tablet Sun Chlorella but is under $30 versus $90 or more for the Sun Chlorella product. The tablets are made with the quality Chlorella and the size, taste and color are the same. Do yourself a favor and save $60 per 1,500 tablets! Awesome product and value."  

 14 of 14 people found this review helpful.
   Was this review helpful to you?  http://reviews.vitacost.com/4595/24...nid=BV_NONE&submissionurl=__BVSUBMISSIONURL__ 
   Share this Review: 

_
FYI - I found this interesting and I am willing to try as I find NSI products good for the most part, and those of us on a budget this is a great alternative.
_


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Whimsy said:


> I hope this isn't rude to ask.
> BUT
> 
> How much did you all pay for your Source Naturals 16 oz tub of Yaeyama Chlorella Powder?
> 
> Is $30 a good deal or a rip off?
> 
> Thanks!



_I order everything from Vitacost, I love them I have not had one single problem with them...they gets all my discretionary income _








You save: $27.43 -

Retail price: $55.98

*Our price: $28.55*





16 oz  - Product Weight Per Unit:1.2 lb
				 				 					 						Serving Size:1 Teaspoon -Number of Servings:  151


----------



## belle_reveuse28

Kimbosheart said:


> How does it look? does it mix well with the lotion? does it absorb well into the body or do you need to shower it off? sorry for all the questions? TIA



It aborbs wonderfully.  I don't wash it off until I shower..  It's easy to mix and doesn't stain.  It turned green.  I'm loving it!


----------



## Muse

Whimsy said:


> I hope this isn't rude to ask.
> BUT
> 
> How much did you all pay for your Source Naturals 16 oz tub of Yaeyama Chlorella Powder?
> 
> Is $30 a good deal or a rip off?
> 
> Thanks!



That's about right. Most of us get that size and brand from Vitacost and it's $28.55 there.


----------



## Muse

Blaque*Angel said:


> Aw thank you dear



My pleasure. He did respond to my last email:

*Thank you for your e-mail. 

If you give me your mailing address, I can send some written  information for you. Don't worry, I welcome any questions you may have.  When I spoke with the Category Manager at Vitamin Shoppe, he know  Chlorenergy is the best, so he took it starting this year for 400  stores nationwide. 

CVE simply stands for Chlorella Vulgaris Extract, while the exract is  usually called CGF (Chlorella Gowth Factor). CVE is basically the same  thing as CGF, but our sicentists in Japan want to call it simply CVE,  because CGF (or CVE) is consisting of RNA/DNA derivative with  gylco-proteins, polysacchride, and is not only for growth factor, but  is also for adjusting immune functions(keeping homeostatic conditions)  as well. So, we sometime call it CGF-Plus. CVE(or CGF-Plus) within  Chlorenergy is approximately 25% of it entire weight in its green  tablets. So, it's poweful. As you said, you purchased Dr. Kanno's book,  the foreword of which  is made by Dr. Klinghardt, Ph.D.M.D., who is the  expert in neural therapy, and an advocate for heavey metal  detoxifcation, and on the back, there is the endorsement by Dr. Colbert  who has been using Chlorenergy for many years.  Also, you may visit  www.JeffHarrisND.com, and click "Heavy Metal", then you'll see the  image of Chlorenergy. And you'll find him recommending  that  "Chloenergy is the best chlorella he has ever found in 13 years of his  pract 
ice". Dr. Harris (he is mentor to Dr. Klinghardt) uses Chloenergy  for his patients for may years. 

Thank you again for your interest in Chlorenergy. 

Regards, 

Kazuo "Kazie" Uyama 
www.BestChlorella.com


*So after all the emailing I would have to say that Yaeyama chlorella is good stuff too. I appreciate the fact that he didn't bash their chlorella. I am guessing that Chlorenergy just had the money to fund scientific experiments on their chlorella. I have decided to stick with these tabs for a few months. He didn't answer my question about thme making a powder so I guess they aren't planning on it.


----------



## kitamay

CurlyMoo said:


> I am close to running out of CHL and it's been less than a month. I have the SN 16oz powder. I am taking 9grams a day and my niece is taking 1-2 tsp a day. I'm thinking of getting the Jarrow brand that has 2.20 pounds of CHL powder so that it will last longer than a month. Jarrow brand users how are you doing with yours? What results are you seeing?


 

I use Jarrow, I have been using the powder, and started with the pills. I seem to be getting the same results as everyone else right now. So I guess I am doing just fine.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Muse said:


> Ok here ya go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yaeyama is of vulgaris as well, that is why, when I met Yaeyama's president at shows, they are appreciative of them using Chlorenergy's (CK-5) research/studies as if it was done on their own product. In reality, they don't have research/studies on their product(s), maybe just a few research. *


 

So yaeyama is from the same strain of chlorella? Source Naturals is yaeyama.  I may try the other brand but it's good to know they're the same strain. Of course he's not going to mention the quality of that brand, but it seems to be really good and I trust it (babydollhair has used it for a while too).  However, if I run out I may get the other just to compare, but at least they are from the same strain.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Chlorenergy vs Yaeyama, just brand names given by their manufactuer/suppliers. One claims to have done more/most research to find the same information that is already out there. Since we did our own research we can charge more? Okay, fine, but that is why I chose Earthrise in the first place because they have research, their brand of chlorella is Yaeyama from Japan and they are a specialty company that otherwise manufactures their products. (Spirulina) Just my take on it. I don't want a hyped product from a company that charges more for the same.


----------



## Muse

mariofmagdal said:


> Chlorenergy vs Yaeyama, just brand names given by their manufactuer/suppliers. One claims to have done more/most research to find the same information that is already out there. Since we did our own research we can charge more? Okay, fine, but that is why I chose Earthrise in the first place because they have research, their brand of chlorella is Yaeyama from Japan and they are a specialty company that otherwise manufactures their products. (Spirulina) Just my take on it. I don't want a hyped product from a company that charges more for the same.



Actually as I understand it ALL Yaeyama comes from the same source ( from one manufacturer on an island in Japan). Earthrise will have the exact same chlorella as Source Naturals because those two places are just two different distributors of the same Yaeyama chlorella. It is good not to fall for any hype from any company but I just tend to believe this one because they have studies with amazing results using their chlorella that are published in VERY reputable journals (I work at a chemical research and development company and I deal with scientific references and journals on a daily basis so I recognize the journal names quickly). He didn't say that Yaeyama was bad he just said some of the studies they quote are actually done with Chlorenegy's chlorella. He didn't actually say Yaeyama was low quality or anything just said he didn't know much about it besides it was vulgaris species. That's why I said I liked the fact that he didn't bash it.

I am by no means telling everyone to go out and get this brand (in fact I incourage everyone to stick to what's working for them) I just found some info and thought I'd bring it back here for anyone to use (or not) how they see fit. If there is something cheaper that is just as good I definately say stick with that.


----------



## McQuay30

HELLLLLOOOOOOO Everybody 

I have finally stop LURKING "since the past 3 years almost",  I decided to purchase the subscription just to be able to see LD pictures of her hair growth.  I have been taking the SN Powder since 2/6/09 and I started at 6g off top, stayed there for about a week and moved up another 3g for about another week and finally came to stop at 12g.  While at 12g I stayed nauseates(hope I spelled it correct) the actual smell of SN Powder making me sick, and then this past week I did not take any(very long and bad week for my family).  The things that I have notice with SN is first becoming regular and a sense of well being and energy and a complete loss of appetite(I have to make myself eat) along with a almost total dislike of candy(which I LOVE candy).  My nails have always grown fast and strong but my hair (according to my Hubby and sisters is growing fast) but I will try to keep better measurement of growth.  I recently relaxed my hair on 02/22/09 with ORS No-Lye and olive oil/coconut oil in the relaxer.  I wil be using Vatika Coconut oil & Emu oil on my scalp directly and Silken Child Silk Moisturizing Creme.  My current hair length is between 2 to 3 inches pass SL.  For detox symptons I was bloated and then regular,  I had one or two bumps on my face and I also experience the hot/cold chill once or twice.  I am looking for at least one inch a month, longer eyelashes, and possible correction of my toenails that have a fungus which turned them dark.  I am trying to get my Hubby to drink it but that will be an challenge to say the least.  

Question: Since the smell itself is making me sick, how do I cover the smell?  I have tried applesause and that was a mess, Mott apple juice was okay, Bolthouse Farms Green Goodness is good but tht juice itslef is so expensive for such a small bottle,  and currenlty I am mixing it with Cranberry/Grape which taste pretty good but I still smell the CHL. 

Please advise,  Sorry for the rambling I am just so EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Muse said:


> LOL, lucky you. My bf just bought me a videogame and went to the bar with his buddies. I can tell you this Street Fighter 4 game sucks when you have to play it alone
> 
> I do want to see that so give us a thumbs up or down tomorrow. Have fun!


 Thumbs way up btw! (movie slumdog millionaire)


----------



## luckiestdestiny

belle_reveuse28 said:


> LD, I've done the little braid on my nape. Thanks so much! I know this will work...
> ______________________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> Update:
> 
> For those who want to know about using this in lotions and creams. I stated earlier that I added 3 grams of CHL to my Jergen's firming body lotion and was using on my stomach and chest where I had severe cracking and burning from eczema. It has healed rather nicely and my skin is smooth and pain free, which usually isn't hte case. Sometimes I can't sleep well from all the scratching and discomfort I often get, and must also sleep without PJ's because they also irritate. I can't get over how smooth and healed and painfree my skin is right now. I'ts just amazing.. .. Just thought you all should know.... I'm excited and looking forward to using this daily.


 
This stuff really does work, and the study showed it goes down to the epidermis which even other products can't penetrate. So it heals all the way down into the layers of the skin, and of course skin absorbs anything it comes in contact with, but chlorella is taken down to the epidermis.  Not suprised you noticed the healing powers.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Whimsy said:


> I hope this isn't rude to ask.
> BUT
> 
> How much did you all pay for your Source Naturals 16 oz tub of Yaeyama Chlorella Powder?
> 
> Is $30 a good deal or a rip off?
> 
> Thanks!


 
$30 is good, I saw some places offering $28-$32 and some even more. That is the low end. So you're good to go.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

McQuay30 said:


> HELLLLLOOOOOOO Everybody
> 
> I have finally stop LURKING "since the past 3 years almost", I decided to purchase the subscription just to be able to see LD pictures of her hair growth. I have been taking the SN Powder since 2/6/09 and I started at 6g off top, stayed there for about a week and moved up another 3g for about another week and finally came to stop at 12g. While at 12g I stayed nauseates(hope I spelled it correct) the actual smell of SN Powder making me sick, and then this past week I did not take any(very long and bad week for my family). The things that I have notice with SN is first becoming regular and a sense of well being and energy and a complete loss of appetite(I have to make myself eat) along with a almost total dislike of candy(which I LOVE candy). My nails have always grown fast and strong but my hair (according to my Hubby and sisters is growing fast) but I will try to keep better measurement of growth. I recently relaxed my hair on 02/22/09 with ORS No-Lye and olive oil/coconut oil in the relaxer. I wil be using Vatika Coconut oil & Emu oil on my scalp directly and Silken Child Silk Moisturizing Creme. My current hair length is between 2 to 3 inches pass SL. For detox symptons I was bloated and then regular, I had one or two bumps on my face and I also experience the hot/cold chill once or twice. I am looking for at least one inch a month, longer eyelashes, and possible correction of my toenails that have a fungus which turned them dark. I am trying to get my Hubby to drink it but that will be an challenge to say the least.
> 
> Question: Since the smell itself is making me sick, how do I cover the smell? I have tried applesause and that was a mess, Mott apple juice was okay, Bolthouse Farms Green Goodness is good but tht juice itslef is so expensive for such a small bottle, and currenlty I am mixing it with Cranberry/Grape which taste pretty good but I still smell the CHL.
> 
> Please advise, Sorry for the rambling I am just so EXCITED!!!!!


 
Welcome McQuay! The only other thing I could suggest is two things: Take bolthouse, and water it down to make a spritz and then add the chlorella if it does the job. That way you can stretch it out longer.  That's what I do whenever I take juice anyways.  Or you could just take smaller amounts throughout the day. You did not say you noticed the smell before 12 gms, so maybe if you divide it in two, you will be okay as the juice will consume the smell at smaller amounts for you. I used to just hold my nose and chug but now the smell and taste doesn't bother me. I could drink it with water (I know it sounds crazy but it's true). You may just also be nauseous as one of your detox symptoms. You didn't have that before you increased to 12. So you could stay there until it subsides, or if it's too much cut back for a couple weeks until your body slowly adjusts and then increase a little (if you're using powder and each teaspoon is three grams maybe if you drop to 9 and wait the appropriate time to increase then only do one third a teaspoon so that's ten grams, and then the next weektwo thirds at eleven and so on until your body adjusts)


----------



## Whimsy

Muse said:


> That's about right. Most of us get that size and brand from Vitacost and it's $28.55 there.



Great! Thank you.
I'm ordering on amazon, it's free shipping and $30.


----------



## lacying

Hellooo Chlorella Fam!! Thanks LD for starting this great topic! Have been taking SN pills for 3wks now. I started really low at 200mg now am 6g. 
Benefits:
My skin is looking super fab
I have bountless energy (when am not detoxing)
Lost 4pounds so far
and yes the hair growth aint a joke! I had my braids done last week and it looks like have had it for more than a mth! (aint complaining)

Ok the not so good benefits are the detoxing symptoms. Boy, is it hitting me hard or what! I have aches and pains all over my body as if I had been in a fight with a sumo wrestler. Now am down with flu like symptoms.( my body must be really acidic). I know it will pass just cant wait to be back to my normal self without all this aches. 
But you know what, am glad its all coming out of my system, rather than having complications in the long run. 
Am so super excited to be on this ride with y'all!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

HairHustla said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I ordered 2 of the Source Naturals, Yaeyama Chlorella, and one of the tablet form plus some berry flavored garden greens juice and the shipping was free which is not bad at all. I looove iherb because they get the stuff to ya! Usually it takes anywhere from 4 days to a wk to get my order from them. Glad to see somebody with me over the water!


 
Thanks dear 

do customs add their charge on to it?

As i do not want to place an order and get "stamped" by customs


----------



## Blaque*Angel

who else has noticed their bones feeling weird? ooh my bones have cricked and it actually hurts i wonder,are they getting stronger??


----------



## McQuay30

Thanks LD,

I will try splitting up the doses and see how that works along with watering it down more. I got my Hubby to try some and he says the taste was not too bad but the smell could be enough to deter a person.


----------



## mariofmagdal

McQuay30 said:


> Thanks LD,
> 
> I will try splitting up the doses and see how that works along with watering it down more. I got my Hubby to try some and he says the taste was not too bad but the smell could be enough to deter a person.


 
You did better than me. I bought the 64oz Bolthouse Farms Green Goodness home, and he said any chance I had of winning him over, left when he saw that big bottle! 

Welcome McQuay30 and Lacying.


----------



## yodie

I've been noticing the springiness in my hair too.  I love it.

You ladies gave me an idea today.  My nape is my challenged area.  So, I mixed CHL with a little MN and applied it to my nape.  I'll try this out and see how it works.



AtlantaJJ said:


> I will tell him that, I'll never ever forget the day that he told me his poop was green!! hahahaha and he was happy about it.
> 
> He takes the "CHL" 3 times per day with every meal. That helps him to remember, so he's splitting his dose out through the day which I believe is a good idea. I wan the CHL floating through my system at all hours if possible. I'm going to start taking a small dose at bedtime. When I remember to do that, I have great stamina the next day. The body works on rebuilding itself at night. I think a nighttime dose can really help with that process. That's my theory.
> 
> I washed my hair last night and fell in love!  My hair is so soft but strong, so springy and dare I say it was shinny with no product at all!
> 
> I will take a picture of it before I braid it up next wash. My pig tails are getting thicker, and I have all kinds of curly new growth around my edges. Those little curlies don't want to lay down they are like pretty little springs. I don't even really need a comb to detangle either, my hair is very soft.
> 
> I am trying to get on the nettle tea kick. I only remember to drink it on wash night once per week  because I make my spritz. How can I get the tea habit going? Perhaps if I spritz my hair daily that will make me make more tea....:scratchch I'm trying to get a new good habit to stick.
> 
> 
> The old dog new trick routine...:scratchch


----------



## mariofmagdal

I decided not to post hair pics until next month, but after my wash today, I know I have had some growth. My hair feels great, and I too notice that extra springy-ness others have mentioned.

My nails are so long, I am gonna have to give them a trim soon, I have way too many typos at work! I love them though, they are so healthy looking and I get so many compliments.


----------



## deusa80

So I know this is a really long thread and this probably has been asked before(I will go back and try to read through....but it will take a while), but when you took chlorella how soon did you start to feel the detox effects? Right away? A few hours later? Day's later?

I took 3 tablets(200mg each) of yaeyama chlorella early this afternoon, and a few hours later I started to feel sluggish/tired, some aching, just an overall weird feeling. I can only assume it's that because I haven't taken anything else today.
I figured I'd start out slow, as I said I took 3 tablets and the serving size is 10 tablets and that equals 2g. Was that too much?


----------



## Muse

deusa80 said:


> So I know this is a really long thread and this probably has been asked before(I will go back and try to read through....but it will take a while), but when you took chlorella how soon did you start to feel the detox effects? Right away? A few hours later? Day's later?
> 
> I took 3 tablets(200mg each) of yaeyama chlorella early this afternoon, and a few hours later I started to feel sluggish/tired, some aching, just an overall weird feeling. I can only assume it's that because I haven't taken anything else today.
> I figured I'd start out slow, as I said I took 3 tablets and the serving size is 10 tablets and that equals 2g. Was that too much?



Hmm...600mg definitely shouldn't have caused you problems only hours later but who knows maybe your body metabolizes chlorella quickly. You started out at a very safe dose, most people have started out with 1-3grams. I would ride it out for a few days at the same dose and see how you feel. This sounds like normal detoxing, now if you start feeling nauseated, constipated, or suffer from diharrea then you want to drop to a lower dose. It took me about 2 days, I believe, before I felt detox symtoms. HTH!


----------



## Muse

I am so loving this appetite control! It's really stepping up. I went out to a Mexican restaurant and had fajitas for dinner. I was starving by then because all I had to eat the whole day was some raisin bread and a banana for breakfast. Before the food was served I had some chips and salsa and when the fajitas came I had one and was done. My bf was like "What?" when I said I was done. Normally I can chow down and put him to shame but I just wrapped up the rest and ate it today for lunch. I actually went to the bathroom TWICE today.

Now I am a strong believer in the power of chlorella but sometimes it's got me thinking this is too good to be true! But I know it's not because everytime I check this thread someone is experiencing something great. I love it!


----------



## deusa80

Muse said:


> Hmm...600mg definitely shouldn't have caused you problems only hours later but who knows maybe your body metabolizes chlorella quickly. You started out at a very safe dose, most people have started out with 1-3grams. I would ride it out for a few days at the same dose and see how you feel. This sounds like normal detoxing, now if you start feeling nauseated, constipated, or suffer from diharrea then you want to drop to a lower dose. It took me about 2 days, I believe, before I felt detox symtoms. HTH!


 

Thanks for responding. I'll give it a few days and see how I feel. Hopefully this feeling doesn't last too long.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Muse said:


> Hmm...600mg definitely shouldn't have caused you problems only hours later but who knows maybe your body metabolizes chlorella quickly. You started out at a very safe dose, most people have started out with 1-3grams. I would ride it out for a few days at the same dose and see how you feel. This sounds like normal detoxing, now if you start feeling nauseated, constipated, or suffer from diharrea then you want to drop to a lower dose. It took me about 2 days, I believe, before I felt detox symtoms. HTH!


 I agree that you should ride it out. Maybe drink more water and take with food to see if that helps.


----------



## McQuay30

LD,

It worked with watering it down more, so now I will take six in the morning and six at night.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

McQuay30 said:


> LD,
> 
> It worked with watering it down more, so now I will take six in the morning and six at night.


 
Yay! I knew it.  It's too thick normally anyways so i makes it more like a regular drink anyways. Glad I could help.


----------



## Pam Pam

Muse said:


> I am so loving this appetite control! It's really stepping up. I went out to a Mexican restaurant and had fajitas for dinner. I was starving by then because all I had to eat the whole day was some raisin bread and a banana for breakfast. Before the food was served I had some chips and salsa and when the fajitas came I had one and was done. My bf was like "What?" when I said I was done. Normally I can chow down and put him to shame but I just wrapped up the rest and ate it today for lunch. I actually went to the bathroom TWICE today.
> 
> Now I am a strong believer in the power of chlorella but sometimes it's got me thinking this is too good to be true! But I know it's not because everytime I check this thread someone is experiencing something great. I love it!


 
As I'm sitting here reading your piece, I just realized that I just had to make myself eat to take the last chlorella tablet for today. I just started this morning with the tablets. Wow, I guess it is really working faster than I expected.

The reason I ate is because it says to take with meals. Is anyone taking it without eating?


----------



## danigurl18

I've been taking 3 pills for a while without any problems so tomorrow I'm going to go with 4!


----------



## MrsMe

Is anybody taking ALA with the CHL? Have any of you tried to apply the CHL directly to their face, particularly if you have acne? I know LD tried it on her hand and it is improving the scar, so I'm wondering if it wouldn't be an option for my never-ending acne....


----------



## mariofmagdal

Pam Pam said:


> As I'm sitting here reading your piece, I just realized that I just had to make myself eat to take the last chlorella tablet for today. I just started this morning with the tablets. Wow, I guess it is really working faster than I expected.
> 
> The reason I ate is because it says to take with meals. Is anyone taking it without eating?


 

I take mine 30 min or so before eating, and at bedtime w/out eating but with Bolthouse Smoothie-Green Goodness.


----------



## yodie

Made a paste and applied to my face tonight. We'll see.


----------



## Muse

Pam Pam said:


> As I'm sitting here reading your piece, I just realized that I just had to make myself eat to take the last chlorella tablet for today. I just started this morning with the tablets. Wow, I guess it is really working faster than I expected.
> 
> The reason I ate is because it says to take with meals. Is anyone taking it without eating?



Yay, it's working! Most times, like Mariofmagdal said, I take it 30 minutes before a meal but sometimes I have taken it without eating at all. Come to think of it I don't know the exact reasoning behind them saying to take it with a meal. Since it's a whole food I don't see why it would upset a person's stomach if taken without food. I have read that it helps the body absord the nutrients better from the food you eat and abosrbs any toxins that may be in the food, so maybe that's why not quite sure.


----------



## Pooks

I'm entering my second week of taking CHL.  Yesterday I forgot to take my second dose and couldn't figure out why I was so beat from my busy day, then I realised what I'd done  

I did fine last week at 3g, I've been very gassy in the evenings but that's all in terms of cons.  I feel energised every day, getting up is no longer a fight, and I'm noticing positive changes a few other areas too.

I'm upping to 6g today, come on CHL!!

PS - Still drinking 2/3 cups of organic nettle tea each day - grow hair, grow!


----------



## onelove08

Pam Pam said:


> As I'm sitting here reading your piece, I just realized that I just had to make myself eat to take the last chlorella tablet for today. I just started this morning with the tablets. Wow, I guess it is really working faster than I expected.
> 
> The reason I ate is because it says to take with meals. Is anyone taking it without eating?


 

I take mine in the morning before my workout. Before consuming any food (well I do drink aloe juice it is only 1 cup).


----------



## onelove08

Hi everyone! I am checking in for the week. Last week I increased to 6g/20 pills. I had a few headaches but, I just increased my water! I have my daughter ( she is 4) taking 1 a day! Sleeping like a baby! Here is my routine: before my workout I take, 20pills/6g with 1 tbs spirulina powder. After my workout I drink an egg shake which consists of the following: 1 egg yolk, 1 tsp pomegranate extract, 2 tbs wheat germ 3/4c fat free milk and 1/4c of goji juice. It is actually yummy! I use it in place of breakfast. My skin is glowing! My weight is slowly coming down. The next time I wash my hair I will let you know my results but, I do not measure. I can tell you the last time I washed my hair      (last Monday) the few hairs that washed down the drain, did not look like mine! lol! Oh also welcome newest chl people! Sorry so long. Mondays are usually the days I report my results thus far! Oh yea I also have my DH taking it as well. I started him on 2 a day.


----------



## Muse

More studies with references for anyone wanting to look deeper into this: http://detoxmetal.com/NewFiles/ChlorellaResrch.html


----------



## yodie

perlenoire83 said:


> Is anybody taking ALA with the CHL? Have any of you tried to apply the CHL directly to their face, particularly if you have acne? I know LD tried it on her hand and it is improving the scar, so I'm wondering if it wouldn't be an option for my never-ending acne....


 
I was taking both until I ran out.  I haven't and most likely won't reorder ALA.


----------



## kitamay

perlenoire83 said:


> Is anybody taking ALA with the CHL? Have any of you tried to apply the CHL directly to their face, particularly if you have acne? I know LD tried it on her hand and it is improving the scar, so I'm wondering if it wouldn't be an option for my never-ending acne....


 
Wow, you sound like my twin. I am taking ALA with the CHL and I am having wonderful results. I have never ending acne so I thought the combo would be good. I have been taking them both equally since Feb. 1 and I am seeing some good improvement. It's amazing, I feel bad because whenever I am at home I walk to the mirror more often now, just to see the improvement in my face. I also tried applying it over night (chlorella) to my face. I do think that it may help me lighten up some of the scarring from acne. Looking at your pic you even seem to be about the same complexion as I am. I am going to continue to use it topically, and I'll report back on the results.


----------



## yodie

I'm still having 3 BM's a day.  Is that normal? I'm still taking aloe to push everything out.  I've spent so many years being backed up.  YUCK!! To think all that was just sitting there and rotting inside of me. No wonder I had bad elimination.  That toxic buildup probably shut everything down.  

Is anyone else going 3 or more times a day? 

Maybe my system is doing a heavy duty cleaning and will adjust itself.  
No complaints on my end.  It just feels good to gooooo.


----------



## onelove08

I have never been too regular. I go max twice a day. A better BM. 

I am still taking ALA. This is my second bottle. Every time I go into the grocery stores, I get these young girls talking to me. I just turned 31, so sometimes I have no clue what they are talking about, I just smile!


----------



## Lady Kay 21

JUST GOT MY ORDER TODAY!!!!! yayayyyyyyyy! I am so excited... I am officially in!


----------



## MrsMe

yodie said:


> I was taking both until I ran out. I haven't and most likely won't reorder ALA.


 
Thanks for the answer! So I'm guessing it didn't do much for you?



kitamay said:


> Wow, you sound like my twin. I am taking ALA with the CHL and I am having wonderful results. I have never ending acne so I thought the combo would be good. I have been taking them both equally since Feb. 1 and I am seeing some good improvement. It's amazing, I feel bad because whenever I am at home I walk to the mirror more often now, just to see the improvement in my face. I also tried applying it over night (chlorella) to my face. I do think that it may help me lighten up some of the scarring from acne. Looking at your pic you even seem to be about the same complexion as I am. I am going to continue to use it topically, and I'll report back on the results.


 please do! I ordered the pills so I wanna know if I should order the powder for topical application. I take pics to be more objective about my skin improvements, because I always feel like my skin looks like crap.  I've been taking ALA for two weeks only, so I can't really say it is working, although my skin is free of pimples today and I noticed that the scars are starting to fade a little faster. I don't know...it could also be due to the fact that I am now using Tea Tree Oil cleansing pads by Desert Essence... We'll see next month if the ALA can withstand the test of the PMS... Last week I had cysts all over the right side of my face and little pimples on the left and on my forehead... My cysts were itchy, but not painful. I haven't had cysts like that for years, but they weren't itchy in the past so I was wondering if I wasn't allergic to something...erplexed
 I should get my chlorella in a couple of days, so I'll finally be on the CHL bandwagon!



onelove08 said:


> I have never been too regular. I go max twice a day. A better BM.
> 
> I am still taking ALA. This is my second bottle. Every time I go into the grocery stores, I get these young girls talking to me. I just turned 31, so sometimes I have no clue what they are talking about, I just smile!


 Your 31 is the new 21...  I really hope the ALA will help my skin.


----------



## yodie

I only took one bottle of ALA, but I think the egg shake had already made a difference in my skin.  I decided not to purchase again, because I think CHL will do the rest.  I'm trying to eliminate as many supplements as I can.

I'm applying a topical version of CHL to my skin, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Pooks

yodie said:


> I'm still having 3 BM's a day. Is that normal? I'm still taking aloe to push everything out. I've spent so many years being backed up. YUCK!! To think all that was just sitting there and rotting inside of me. No wonder I had bad elimination. That toxic buildup probably shut everything down.
> 
> Is anyone else going 3 or more times a day?
> 
> Maybe my system is doing a heavy duty cleaning and will adjust itself.
> No complaints on my end. It just feels good to gooooo.


 

I average 1 or 2 a day, I'm happy that everything is moving properly for you now Yodie - I had a friend who used to only have BM's 1ce a week, sometimes 1ce in 2 weeks - when she changed her diet it brought about a radical change in her regularity.  The combo of aloe and CHL seems to be doing it for you too!


----------



## yodie

pookiwah said:


> I average 1 or 2 a day, I'm happy that everything is moving properly for you now Yodie - I had a friend who used to only have BM's 1ce a week, sometimes 1ce in 2 weeks - when she changed her diet it brought about a radical change in her regularity. The combo of aloe and CHL seems to be doing it for you too!


 
Thanks.  I'm glad your friend is regular too.  I made the efforts to eat clean. I ate tons of salads, fruit, nothing fried, no red meat and drank gallons of water, etc. and I still only had maybe one BM a week.  This was pretty much how I ate, so it was my norm.  

I checked in and had a sigmoidoscopy (sp).  They said everything looked fine, but still, all of that food was just sitting there.  Even after eating two servings of fiber one cereal per day (11 or 13 g's of fiber per serving), I'd have maybe 3 tiny BM's per week.  


Either way, I'm grateful.  CHL and Aloe are working great for me.  I will most likely always keep Aloe on hand.  

My beloved CHL.


----------



## MrsMe

yodie said:


> I only took one bottle of ALA, but I think the egg shake had already made a difference in my skin. I decided not to purchase again, because I think CHL will do the rest. I'm trying to eliminate as many supplements as I can.
> 
> I'm applying a topical version of CHL to my skin, so we'll see how that goes.


 Ok, so I have to stalk you and kitamay now to see how it goes with the topical applicationof Chl on the face...  lol.

*SPECIAL REPORT: MY CHLORELLA HAS JUST ARRIVED!!!
* I didn't think it would arrive so fast!! Remember I was just saying that it may arrive in a couple of days!! 
I ordered them on Amazon, Wed night and opted for free super saver shipping and it arrived fast!
Ok, so I'm going to start with the suggested dosageof 2g a day, which is 10 tablets/day. I'm gonna take 5 now with late bkfast and 5 later for dinner. I'm so happy!!


----------



## yodie

Perlenoire83,

Yay!! Get ready to go green.


----------



## onelove08

perlenoire83 said:


> Ok, so I have to stalk you and kitamay now to see how it goes with the topical applicationof Chl on the face...  lol.
> 
> *SPECIAL REPORT: MY CHLORELLA HAS JUST ARRIVED!!!*
> I didn't think it would arrive so fast!! Remember I was just saying that it may arrive in a couple of days!!
> I ordered them on Amazon, Wed night and opted for free super saver shipping and it arrived fast!
> Ok, so I'm going to start with the suggested dosageof 2g a day, which is 10 tablets/day. I'm gonna take 5 now with late bkfast and 5 later for dinner. I'm so happy!!


 

Yayyyy!! Welcome to the Chl Association!


----------



## onelove08

Your 31 is the new 21...  I really hope the ALA will help my skin.[/quote]

This is so true!!! It will help your skin!!!! It works superfast too!


----------



## MrsMe

yodie said:


> Perlenoire83,
> 
> Yay!! Get ready to go green.


 


onelove08 said:


> Yayyyy!! Welcome to the Chl Association!


  Thank you!


----------



## MrsMe

pookiwah said:


> I average 1 or 2 a day, I'm happy that everything is moving properly for you now Yodie - I had a friend who used to only have BM's 1ce a week, sometimes 1ce in 2 weeks - when she changed her diet it brought about a radical change in her regularity. The combo of aloe and CHL seems to be doing it for you too!


 OT: I  your hair!


----------



## mariofmagdal

*SPECIAL REPORT: MY CHLORELLA HAS JUST ARRIVED!!!*
 I didn't think it would arrive so fast!! Remember I was just saying that it may arrive in a couple of days!! 
I ordered them on Amazon, Wed night and opted for free super saver shipping and it arrived fast!
Ok, so I'm going to start with the suggested dosageof 2g a day, which is 10 tablets/day. I'm gonna take 5 now with late bkfast and 5 later for dinner. I'm so happy!!     [/quote]


I know what you mean. I am on the auto ship program, when my supplies came before my pills ran out, it was a great reminder that I am doing this for life!


----------



## HairHustla

yodie said:


> Perlenoire83,
> 
> Yay!! Get ready to go green.


 
Hey Yodie, I think that ought to be our signature slogan "Go Green Girls"! Sounds good to me!


----------



## mariofmagdal

HairHustla said:


> Hey Yodie, I think that ought to be our signature slogan "Go Green Girls"! Sounds good to me!


 

That's exactly how I refer to it as "Going Green". I tell all family and friends that I am "going green", and that opens the door for discussion.


----------



## CurlyMoo

perlenoire83 said:


> Is anybody taking ALA with the CHL? Have any of you tried to apply the CHL directly to their face, particularly if you have acne? I know LD tried it on her hand and it is improving the scar, so I'm wondering if it wouldn't be an option for my never-ending acne....


 
Yesterday I applied it to my face for acne issues and to my hands for some recent cat scratches. Actually just taking CHL orally has improved the skin on my face. It's softer, smoother and my acne is clearing up.


----------



## lusciousladie07

Hey Guys.. Im new to this thread from u guys have been saying i got all excited and hopped in my car, went out to vitamin shoppe and bought some 1000mg chl today.. Quick question.. how long does it take u to have a bm when u first started?? i haven't gone in a few days and im starting to get scurred!!!  Im hoping if i take some this afternoon, i will be like this guy tonight ~~>


----------



## yodie

HairHustla said:


> Hey Yodie, I think that ought to be our signature slogan "Go Green Girls"! Sounds good to me!


 
*Most definitely*!! Love it.


----------



## yodie

lusciousladie07 said:


> Hey Guys.. Im new to this thread from u guys have been saying i got all excited and hopped in my car, went out to vitamin shoppe and bought some 1000mg chl today.. Quick question.. how long does it take u to have a bm when u first started?? i haven't gone in a few days and im starting to get scurred!!! Im hoping if i take some this afternoon, i will be like this guy tonight ~~>


 
I think it took most of us a couple of days to go green.  Sounds like you're backed up, so you may or may not have a movement right away.  Drink plenty of water.  I take aloe to help get things moving. Some of the other ladies take Magnesium Caltrate (I think that's what it's called.)

Enjoy the ride!!


----------



## CurlyMoo

yodie said:


> I'm still having 3 BM's a day. Is that normal? I'm still taking aloe to push everything out. I've spent so many years being backed up. YUCK!! To think all that was just sitting there and rotting inside of me. No wonder I had bad elimination. That toxic buildup probably shut everything down.
> 
> Is anyone else going 3 or more times a day?
> 
> Maybe my system is doing a heavy duty cleaning and will adjust itself.
> No complaints on my end. It just feels good to gooooo.


 
Ok Yodie  you are my BM idol. My body wants to have more frequent BM's but it only pushes out 1 a day. I took 2 tsp of Magnesium Sulfate desolved in water, digusting taste. It gave me sharp cramps and very loose stool. I won't be taking it again. Can you tell me what paticular brand of Aloe juice that you are taking.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Does anyone have any online coupons or source codes for Vitacost.com?


----------



## MrsMe

CurlyMoo said:


> Yesterday I applied it to my face for acne issues and to my hands for some recent cat scratches. Actually just taking CHL orally has improved the skin on my face. It's softer, smoother and my acne is clearing up.


 Thanks! I'm hoping the chl will help me clear up my skin. How long have you been taking chl?
I tasted one of my pills and it does have a fishy + grassy taste, but it's not bad.


----------



## Pooks

perlenoire83 said:


> OT: I  your hair!


 

Thanks perlenoire83, you are a cutie pie!


----------



## yodie

Curly Moo,

I take Nature's Way Aloe.  I take two pills every night without any runny stools.  Start out with one pill to see how your body adjusts to it.


----------



## HairHustla

mariofmagdal said:


> That's exactly how I refer to it as "Going Green". I tell all family and friends that I am "going green", and that opens the door for discussion.


 
Hi There,

At least your family is "open" for discussion, my family will listen and everything but I get this feeling that they are thinking they need to call the guys with the white suits to come and get me..I tried to explain to my husband about chlorella being an algae and how it was good for an unparalled amount of bodily functions and he asked me to give him some of whatever I was on!  So funny but so sad!  Be enlightened my family!


----------



## Lebiya

Can someone please inform me on what ALA is, and what its good for?


----------



## IndianAngel22

SO I've been pre-mixing my own Naked juice 2 days ahead in the bottles and then drinking them later. Is that bad? Like does the Chlorella need to be fresh to work as good?


----------



## yodie

Lebiya said:


> Can someone please inform me on what ALA is, and what its good for?


 
Alpha Lipoic Acid.  
Many ladies were/are using it for beautiful skin.


----------



## jerseygurl

My Chlorela powder is finally here. Took it with OJ. Fishy taste


----------



## nikki2229

Ok ladies. I brought the 1,000 mg Vitamin Shoppe brand. 
I am taking it for overall health along with green smoothies.

I am excited.

I took 1 last night and this morning. I had to force myself to eat a banana this morning after I drank my smoothie. I was so full I couldn't believe it.


----------



## MrsMe

jerseygurl said:


> My Chlorela powder is finally here. Took it with OJ. Fishy taste


  Welcome on board! I got my chlorella today, too!


----------



## yodie

jerseygurl said:


> My Chlorela powder is finally here. Took it with OJ. Fishy taste


 
You should try Naked Juices or Bolthouse Farms.  Tastes much better this way.


----------



## yaya24

I completly hated it with OJ- I agree use Naked Juices or Bolthouse Farms or *APPLE JUICE* << has not failed me yet


----------



## yodie

Is anyone allowed to get reimbursed for chlorella through their flexible spending account?

UPDATE:
This stuff really does burn fat.  I'm seeing my cellulite disappear.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Lady Kay 21 said:


> JUST GOT MY ORDER TODAY!!!!! yayayyyyyyyy! I am so excited... I am officially in!


 Welcome Lady Kay 21!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> I only took one bottle of ALA, but I think the egg shake had already made a difference in my skin. I decided not to purchase again, because I think CHL will do the rest. I'm trying to eliminate as many supplements as I can.
> 
> I'm applying a topical version of CHL to my skin, so we'll see how that goes.


 
Curious about the topical CHL to fae, as I only use it on my scars...I agree about the elimination of as many supplements as possible. I'm trying to live with only whole foods that provide all the nutrients I need!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mariofmagdal said:


> That's exactly how I refer to it as "Going Green". I tell all family and friends that I am "going green", and that opens the door for discussion.


 
This is fun. Now we're developing our own chlorella language?   Everyone has gone green and aren't looking back hopefully!


----------



## Kimbosheart

luckiestdestiny said:


> This is fun. Now we're developing our own chlorella language?   Everyone has gone green and aren't looking back hopefully!



You have to look back go make sure you went green


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> I think it took most of us a couple of days to go green. Sounds like you're backed up, so you may or may not have a movement right away. Drink plenty of water. I take aloe to help get things moving. Some of the other ladies take Magnesium Caltrate (I think that's what it's called.)
> 
> Enjoy the ride!!


 
If she's backed up she needs to get it out asap. Either through aloe, caltrate, or cut back on the dosage. The chlorella eliminates toxins. You don't want them just sitting in your intestine leaking back into your system.  Nothing to be scarred of. It just means you're detoxing too fast and need to cut back.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

CurlyMoo said:


> Ok Yodie you are my BM idol. My body wants to have more frequent BM's but it only pushes out 1 a day. I took 2 tsp of Magnesium Sulfate desolved in water, digusting taste. It gave me sharp cramps and very loose stool. I won't be taking it again. Can you tell me what paticular brand of Aloe juice that you are taking.


 
Yodie's been backed up for a while. Her body is just trying to clear all of that out. I don't think everyone's body will do that.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

nikki2229 said:


> Ok ladies. I brought the 1,000 mg Vitamin Shoppe brand.
> I am taking it for overall health along with green smoothies.
> 
> I am excited.
> 
> I took 1 last night and this morning. I had to force myself to eat a banana this morning after I drank my smoothie. I was so full I couldn't believe it.


 
Welcome Nikki2229


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> Is anyone allowed to get reimbursed for chlorella through their flexible spending account?
> 
> UPDATE:
> This stuff really does burn fat. *I'm seeing my cellulite disappear*.


 

This is SOOOO true.  I've been observing mine to see how much more disappears before I report.


----------



## Lady Kay 21

whos taking spirulina too?

Any Hair growth yet ladies???


----------



## Mrs.Fitness

I want to join you guys.

Does it matter what kind of chlorella you buy?

I picked up the Jarrow tablets yesterday. Is anyone else using these? What have you experienced so far


----------



## jerseygurl

perlenoire83 said:


> Welcome on board! I got my chlorella today, too!


 
Thanks although I have been taking the tabs for a couple of weeks . I just wanted to try the powder.


----------



## jerseygurl

yaya24 said:


> I completly hated it with OJ- I agree use Naked Juices or Bolthouse Farms or *APPLE JUICE* << has not failed me yet


 
I really don't mind it with OJ but it's so GREEN. I'll try all of the above. Thanks ladies. I have to figure out a way to get my mom to take it or I'll just get her the tabs. This stuff is really good


----------



## MrsMe

This is my first day but I noticed that I feel a little bit nauseous...


----------



## yodie

perlenoire83 said:


> This is my first day but I noticed that I feel a little bit nauseous...


 
I had that too. Belle revesue suggested sucking on a peppermint or drinking peppermint tea.  It works.


----------



## yodie

luckiestdestiny said:


> This is SOOOO true. I've been observing mine to see how much more disappears before I report.


 
Wow!! I love it.  This eliminates another supplement (CLA).  I'm doing minimal exercise and I see my thighs tightening up.


----------



## Sassafrass

_Alright, I'm going to come out of hiding and say that I just started adding Sun Chlorella to my shakes from the other thread.  This is the second day and either I am coming down with a cold or detoxing.  If this is detoxing then it is not fun!  I feel terrible!  I'm taking the Chlorella and the wheat germ shake more for health reasons than hair. I'm going to stick it out but man this is not fun.  So far I don't really notice much changes in energy and my skin is certainly not glowing!  I will continue until I run out and see where this goes.  I am taking a powder form; it comes in packets that measure 3 grams per packet.   Is there a special diet that I must adapt when detoxing?  Thanks for your help!_


----------



## Pam Pam

onelove08 said:


> Hi everyone! I am checking in for the week. Last week I increased to 6g/20 pills. I had a few headaches but, I just increased my water! I have my daughter ( she is 4) taking 1 a day! Sleeping like a baby! Here is my routine: before my workout I take, 20pills/6g with 1 tbs spirulina powder. After my workout I drink an egg shake which consists of the following: 1 egg yolk, 1 tsp pomegranate extract, 2 tbs wheat germ 3/4c fat free milk and 1/4c of goji juice. It is actually yummy! I use it in place of breakfast. My skin is glowing! My weight is slowly coming down. The next time I wash my hair I will let you know my results but, I do not measure. I can tell you the last time I washed my hair (last Monday) the few hairs that washed down the drain, did not look like mine! lol! Oh also welcome newest chl people! Sorry so long. Mondays are usually the days I report my results thus far! Oh yea I also have my DH taking it as well. I started him on 2 a day.


 
How is your daughter handling it?  I know I used some green vibrance in juice and gave some to my daughter.  Overnight, she woke up saying her head was hurting.  I don't know if it had something to do with the detoxing feature or if it was just a coincedence.

I was also wondering about putting the powder in foods, like spaghetti sauce or ground turkey, just to get some added benefit.  Does this seem far fetched?


----------



## Pam Pam

yodie said:


> I'm still having 3 BM's a day. Is that normal? I'm still taking aloe to push everything out. I've spent so many years being backed up. YUCK!! To think all that was just sitting there and rotting inside of me. No wonder I had bad elimination. That toxic buildup probably shut everything down.
> 
> Is anyone else going 3 or more times a day?
> 
> Maybe my system is doing a heavy duty cleaning and will adjust itself.
> No complaints on my end. It just feels good to gooooo.


 
Sorry if you shared this, but how is aloe helping?  What dose do you use?  It seems that since I've been taking chlorella and drinking green juice, I have the gas but not the elimination.  I was okay in that dept before I started, though.  I just think it's working it's way down.  LOL


----------



## yodie

Sassafrass said:


> _Alright, I'm going to come out of hiding and say that I just started adding Sun Chlorella to my shakes from the other thread. This is the second day and either I am coming down with a cold or detoxing. If this is detoxing then it is not fun! I feel terrible! I'm taking the Chlorella and the wheat germ shake more for health reasons than hair. I'm going to stick it out but man this is not fun. So far I don't really notice much changes in energy and my skin is certainly not glowing! I will continue until I run out and see where this goes. I am taking a powder form; it comes in packets that measure 3 grams per packet. Is there a special diet that I must adapt when detoxing? Thanks for your help!_


 
I'm sure the other ladies will chime in, but just make sure you get plenty of liquids.  I know the detox isn't fun, but it will definitely pass.  My mom used to tell me (back in the day) that it cost to be beautiful.  So, just think of it as if chlorella is making you even more beautiful inside and out.  The detox is the cost.  

I know that doesn't help, but it will pass.


----------



## yodie

Pam Pam said:


> Sorry if you shared this, but how is aloe helping? What dose do you use? It seems that since I've been taking chlorella and drinking green juice, I have the gas but not the elimination. I was okay in that dept before I started, though. I just think it's working it's way down. LOL


 
Aloe is a godsend for me.  It definitely helps.  Chlorella constipates me even more than what I usually am.  Guess that's my detox symptom.  I take two aloe pills every night, but you may only need one.  I love Nature's Way aloe. No cramping, runny stools. Just nice movements.


----------



## Muse

yodie said:


> *Is anyone allowed to get reimbursed for chlorella through their flexible spending account?
> *



No they won't reimburse supplements for me unless they are prescribed 



yodie said:


> I'm sure the other ladies will chime in, but just make sure you get plenty of liquids.  I know the detox isn't fun, but it will definitely pass.  My mom used to tell me (back in the day) that it cost to be beautiful.  So, just think of it as if chlorella is making you even more beautiful inside and out.  The detox is the cost.
> 
> I know that doesn't help, but it will pass.



Yodie is right plenty of fluids (preferably good ones) also if you eat a lot of junk, fast, and/or fatty foods cut it out (start out a little at a time-easier that way). There's no point in detoxing if you keep putting more heavy toxins in your body, it will be a never ending cycle.


----------



## Ladybelle

Neemo said:


> I want to join you guys.
> 
> Does it matter what kind of chlorella you buy?
> 
> I picked up the Jarrow tablets yesterday. Is anyone else using these? What have you experienced so far


 

I'm using theJarrow Yaeyama Chlorella tablets- today makes a week for me and so far, nothing too harsh. slight detox symptoms, still no green bm though. Increased energy and suppressed appetite.  I'm in braids, can't speak for the hair growth but i've only been in braids for two weeks and the braids are as loose as if I'd had them for four weeks. I plan on upping my dosage probably tomorrow. I'm currently taking 5 pills a day. I took two when I got home from work today and had a burst of energy (helped me to get the housework done and not to do so much mindless snacking).   For a total of seven ( which is 2.8 grams) and I plan on slowly working my way up until I reach goal with the grams.  I may double up tomorrow to get the recommended amount and see how it affects me.   I said all of this to say that I'm sticking to the bottle of Jarrow's that i bought.

I also opened the capsule and poured the powder into some naked juice- it wasn't bad at all- the naked juice completly masked the taste so I may switch to powder after i'm done with the bottle.... I kinda prefer the pill. 

I'm having results with the tablet so I think the only difference between taking the powder vs the pills is the fact that the powder enters the bloodstream quicker (posted earlier by someone a while back),other than a couple of hours tablet users should get the same benefit as powder users, right? I think so but could be wrong. I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong.

Happy chlorella'ing!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Muse said:


> No they won't reimburse supplements for me unless they are prescribed
> 
> 
> 
> Yodie is right plenty of fluids (preferably good ones) also if you eat a lot of junk, fast, and/or fatty foods cut it out (start out a little at a time-easier that way). There's no point in detoxing if you keep putting more heavy toxins in your body, it will be a never ending cycle.


 

Isn't there a way for a tax write off? Just curious as you have an illness.


----------



## trey21

Pam Pam said:


> As I'm sitting here reading your piece, I just realized that I just had to make myself eat to take the last chlorella tablet for today. I just started this morning with the tablets. Wow, I guess it is really working faster than I expected.
> 
> The reason I ate is because it says to take with meals. Is anyone taking it without eating?


My bottle actually says to take on an empty stomach.  I have been taking on an empty stomach in the morning and taking before the rest before bed.


----------



## trey21

onelove08 said:


> I have never been too regular. I go max twice a day. A better BM.
> 
> I am still taking ALA. This is my second bottle. Every time I go into the grocery stores, I get these young girls talking to me. I just turned 31, so sometimes I have no clue what they are talking about, I just smile!


Ladies, help me out...what is ALA?


----------



## lacying

trey21 said:


> Ladies, help me out...what is ALA?


 
Alpha Lipoic Acid- Its a pill that makes your skin soft and clear. Theres a thread on it in the make up section. HTH


----------



## trey21

lacying said:


> Alpha Lipoic Acid- Its a pill that makes your skin soft and clear. Theres a thread on it in the make up section. HTH


Thank you...I'm going to go check it out now


----------



## luckiestdestiny

trey21 said:


> My bottle actually says to take on an empty stomach. I have been taking on an empty stomach in the morning and taking before the rest before bed.


 
I take mine with food. Mine doesn't specify. Also the sites I research say you can do it whenever. I think it's up to each person.


----------



## barbeth2001

Hi guys,
My name is Beth, I joined the bandwagon two weeks ago, and i have been 3g of source natural powder everyday. Skipped some days. As usual my p.. is green. Also this may sound weird but i seem to have euphoric dream were i am very happy if i take the powder just before bed. lol. As in like am swimming, i have never smoked weed, but from the explanations i get from people who have smoked weed, thats how i feel in my dreams, as in i wake up smiling and in a good mood, which is weird because i always wake up cranky and need about 30 minutes to catch my thoughts. I dont know if this is my own way of detoxing since this seems to be the only symptoms i am experiencing. I really would like it if there was just a way to get the chlorella growth factor itself without all the other vitamins since i already take suppliments but i guess it doesnt matter since they are in small quantities.
Also, to those wondering if source naturals is the best, i have been taking suppliments for a while and i would like to say that they are some of the most reputable companies out there when it comes to suppliments. There have been situations, were people were taking a certain herb from a different manufacturer, but when they switched to source naturals they started seeing results. So from personal experience i would recommend them.


----------



## xyra

Thank you Jaxhair for the welcome



luckiestdestiny said:


> Welcome Zyra:
> 
> If you aren't getting bad detox symptoms feel free to increase your dose. As for energy, I didn't feel the increase until the around three weeks, and even then it's only a little. I'm just happy because I usually have so little energy from Grave's Disease going hypo (radioactive iodine). Anyways I walk around feeling like a zombie all day most of the time (energy wise) and for once I felt slightly better. So you may, if you have an energy deficit you may only get a slight boost later on down the line. Don't give up. It took the docs 2 years to find out what's going on with me, almost three, and they kept telling me it was in my head until then. I kept beating myself up and then finally I found out I was ill. I hope you're not, but if something is going on, you shouldn't give up. I know someone with chronic fatigue and that isn't easty to diagnose. Either way I hope chlorella helps to balance your system.


 
Well, I've been on 6g since February 26th and still have no detox symptoms. The second night though I did feel really queasy, but it only lasted for an hour and then I was fine. I'll stick with 6g for a couple of weeks and if I still don't have any detox symptoms, I'll up the dose again.

Also, how were they able to get a diagnosis for you? The doctors that I have been to have told me that everything is fine with me, but I just feel like there's something going on in my body that is not right. No matter what I do or how much sleep I get, I am constantly tired and at times have difficulty concentrating. Is there any specific tests that I should ask for? You can pm me if you prefer. 

Sorry for going off topic. I'll update my progress with Chlorella as the time goes on. Hopefully I get similiar results from those who have seen great progress with it.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Welcome Sassafrass, Xra, and Barbeth2001!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Neemo said:


> I want to join you guys.
> 
> Does it matter what kind of chlorella you buy?
> 
> I picked up the Jarrow tablets yesterday. Is anyone else using these? What have you experienced so far


 
Hey Neemo,

There are a several posters using these. Hopefully they can chime in. It is yaeyama chlorella which is one of the recommended kinds.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

RAINOFGLORY said:


> I'm using theJarrow Yaeyama Chlorella tablets- today makes a week for me and so far, nothing too harsh. slight detox symptoms, still no green bm though. Increased energy and suppressed appetite. I'm in braids, can't speak for the hair growth but i've only been in braids for two weeks and the braids are as loose as if I'd had them for four weeks. I plan on upping my dosage probably tomorrow. I'm currently taking 5 pills a day. I took two when I got home from work today and had a burst of energy (helped me to get the housework done and not to do so much mindless snacking). For a total of seven ( which is 2.8 grams) and I plan on slowly working my way up until I reach goal with the grams. I may double up tomorrow to get the recommended amount and see how it affects me. I said all of this to say that I'm sticking to the bottle of Jarrow's that i bought.
> 
> I also opened the capsule and poured the powder into some naked juice- it wasn't bad at all- the naked juice completly masked the taste so I may switch to powder after i'm done with the bottle.... I kinda prefer the pill.
> 
> I'm having results with the tablet so I think the only difference between taking the powder vs the pills is the fact that the powder enters the bloodstream quicker (posted earlier by someone a while back),other than a couple of hours tablet users should get the same benefit as powder users, right? I think so but could be wrong. I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Happy chlorella'ing!


 
You're right.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

xyra said:


> Thank you Jaxhair for the welcome
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I've been on 6g since February 26th and still have no detox symptoms. The second night though I did feel really queasy, but it only lasted for an hour and then I was fine. I'll stick with 6g for a couple of weeks and if I still don't have any detox symptoms, I'll up the dose again.
> 
> Also, how were they able to get a diagnosis for you? The doctors that I have been to have told me that everything is fine with me, but I just feel like there's something going on in my body that is not right. No matter what I do or how much sleep I get, I am constantly tired and at times have difficulty concentrating. Is there any specific tests that I should ask for? You can pm me if you prefer.
> 
> Sorry for going off topic. I'll update my progress with Chlorella as the time goes on. Hopefully I get similiar results from those who have seen great progress with it.


 
I'm pming you.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Lady Kay 21 said:


> whos taking spirulina too?
> 
> Any Hair growth yet ladies???



I am taking equal amounts of Spirulina and Chlorella. I also take 100mg of liquid Chlorophyll


----------



## mariofmagdal

Pam Pam said:


> How is your daughter handling it?  I know I used some green vibrance in juice and gave some to my daughter.  Overnight, she woke up saying her head was hurting.  I don't know if it had something to do with the detoxing feature or if it was just a coincedence.
> 
> I was also wondering about putting the powder in foods, like spaghetti sauce or ground turkey, just to get some added benefit.  Does this seem far fetched?



In some of the readings its been said people buy the powder generally to cook with.
I ordered a Earthrise Cookbook. My daughter is five and after 4 days she is detoxing with flu symptoms, thanks to the snow, she will not miss any school. Also, she is tired all the time, but it will pass. We are gonna ride it out.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Pam Pam said:


> How is your daughter handling it?  I know I used some green vibrance in juice and gave some to my daughter.  Overnight, she woke up saying her head was hurting.  I don't know if it had something to do with the detoxing feature or if it was just a coincedence.
> 
> I was also wondering about putting the powder in foods, like spaghetti sauce or ground turkey, just to get some added benefit.  Does this seem far fetched?



In some of the readings its been said people buy the powder generally to cook with.
I ordered a Earthrise Cookbook. My daughter is five and after 4 days she is detoxing with flu symptoms, thanks to the snow, she will not miss any school. Also, she is tired all the time, but it will pass. We are gonna ride it out.


----------



## mariofmagdal

luckiestdestiny said:


> Welcome Sassafrass, Xra, and Barbeth2001!



Welcome Aboard! Enjoy your green experience.


----------



## Mrs.Fitness

Thanks RainOfGlory


Okay I purchased the Jarrow Yaeyama tablets and have taken the recommended dose yesterday and today. I am joining you guys!!!

Am I supposed to be taking any other supplements with this? I am currently taking Biotin, MSM powder and a liquid multi?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

I think I should add this.  As I mentioned this weekend I went to see Slumdog Millionaire (I will be buying this movie when it comes out btw as it is sooo good, and I don't buy movies unless they're amazing. If you like Independent movies please go see it!)...anyways that night I had a tiny bit of popcorn at the movie theatre. Later that night I went to this fondue place with my boyfriend and we had a meal rich in cheese, butter, for dinner, and later we had the chocolate fondue plate with: dark fondue chocolate, milk chocolate, and caramel fondue for dessert. It had marshmallows to dip, strawberries, bannana bread, and gram crackers so you could make smores. They even brought out this little fire thing that you could take the marshmallows and place over it to melt them, then dip them in the fondue and onto the graham crackers.  It was delish, I only ate a little of each meal because of chlorella.  I got full super fast.


I must add though when I got home boy did my stomach tear up. I think it was all the richness of the meal meeting the chlorella. It was just too much!  Gas like you wouldn't believe.  Chlorella will kick your bootay if you eat really badly (even if it tastes so good). It's okay with me though because I've lost so much weight (and counting). I usually don't have a desire for those items and even after I took a bite of each and it was good, I filled up really fast. Chlorella is some amazing stuff and I'm not complaining in the least.  

It's kinda like a best friend telling you what's good for you and what to only have a little of, and yet you're not mad in the end.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Neemo said:


> Thanks RainOfGlory
> 
> 
> Okay I purchased the Jarrow Yaeyama tablets and have taken the recommended dose yesterday and today. I am joining you guys!!!
> 
> Am I supposed to be taking any other supplements with this? I am currently taking Biotin, MSM powder and a liquid multi?



You can continue with your other supplements, its totally up to you. I have read where some discontinue their use while others continue. For me, I am dropping most of them and keeping a select few.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

perlenoire83 said:


> Is anybody taking ALA with the CHL? Have any of you tried to apply the CHL directly to their face, particularly if you have acne? I know LD tried it on her hand and it is improving the scar, so I'm wondering if it wouldn't be an option for my never-ending acne....


 

i'm taking ALA too but when my three bottles have finished i will not be repurchasing  Chlorella for life


----------



## Blaque*Angel

yodie said:


> I'm still having 3 BM's a day. Is that normal? I'm still taking aloe to push everything out. I've spent so many years being backed up. YUCK!! To think all that was just sitting there and rotting inside of me. No wonder I had bad elimination. That toxic buildup probably shut everything down.
> 
> Is anyone else going 3 or more times a day?
> 
> Maybe my system is doing a heavy duty cleaning and will adjust itself.
> No complaints on my end. It just feels good to gooooo.


 

i'm having 3-4 per day and not even eating much. just three (small)meals a day


----------



## Blaque*Angel

yodie said:


> I only took one bottle of ALA, but I think the egg shake had already made a difference in my skin. I decided not to purchase again, because I think CHL will do the rest. I'm trying to eliminate as many supplements as I can.
> 
> I'm applying a topical version of CHL to my skin, so we'll see how that goes.


 
this is me too  ALA was great but Chlorella is truthfully greater!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Lady Kay 21 said:


> whos taking spirulina too?
> 
> Any Hair growth yet ladies???


 

i'm adding spirulina starting from today


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Blaque*Angel said:


> i'm taking ALA too but when my three bottles have finished i will not be repurchasing  *Chlorella for life*


 Whaaat?  What's that I hear?  The first declaration for life? Okay I'll put mine out there too:

CHLORELLA FOR LIFE!!!!!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

luckiestdestiny said:


> Whaaat? What's that I hear? The first declaration for life? Okay I'll put mine out there too:
> 
> CHLORELLA FOR LIFE!!!!!


 

 its definitely for life for me  
i have not felt so good in a few years 
it is improving my health dramatically.

i have put my mom , two sisters and brother in law on it, i will report their progress as and when they tell me.

my mom says my grandma used to give her batches of it and we took it as children. (thats why the smell//taste was so familiar to me)

i asked why she ever stopped giving it to us but she had no valid reason. 

just think how my health would've been if we were given this for all those missing years!!!

i will let my babies take this in a few years time


----------



## Blaque*Angel

i want to send all the pdf's to my brother in law but cannot scroll through all those pages again, i have one downloaded on my desk top but it wont let me copy n paste


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Blaque*Angel said:


> i want to send all the pdf's to my brother in law but cannot scroll through all those pages again, i have one downloaded on my desk top but it wont let me copy n paste


Can someone please reference the PDF post threads, I want to share with a couple of friends.

Sorry for the drive by postings,  I am getting ready to move an application at work into production, and I am working out in the mornings so that has cut my recreational computer time way down.  I am going to call my dad today and do an energy check. 

I know my energy is good and this is the time when I would normally be dragging arse just because of the long work hours, and stress at work but I have been getting up and working so far this week in the mornings!! .... I can't wait until the weather warms up. I am going to tear that running trail up.l I have strong hopes that I can get this extra 10 lbs off me without a doubt now.  My metabolism is working again. That thing was just about shut down on me.  When this project is over I will have some time to concentrate on changing some eating habits.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

luckiestdestiny said:


> I think I should add this.  As I mentioned this weekend I went to see Slumdog Millionaire (I will be buying this movie when it comes out btw as it is sooo good, and I don't buy movies unless they're amazing. If you like Independent movies please go see it!)...anyways that night I had a tiny bit of popcorn at the movie theatre. Later that night I went to this fondue place with my boyfriend and we had a meal rich in cheese, butter, for dinner, and later we had the chocolate fondue plate with: dark fondue chocolate, milk chocolate, and caramel fondue for dessert. It had marshmallows to dip, strawberries, bannana bread, and gram crackers so you could make smores. They even brought out this little fire thing that you could take the marshmallows and place over it to melt them, then dip them in the fondue and onto the graham crackers.  It was delish, I only ate a little of each meal because of chlorella.  I got full super fast.
> 
> 
> I must add though when I got home boy did my stomach tear up. I think it was all the richness of the meal meeting the chlorella. It was just too much!  Gas like you wouldn't believe.  Chlorella will kick your bootay if you eat really badly (even if it tastes so good). It's okay with me though because I've lost so much weight (and counting). I usually don't have a desire for those items and even after I took a bite of each and it was good, I filled up really fast. Chlorella is some amazing stuff and I'm not complaining in the least.
> 
> It's kinda like a best friend telling you what's good for you and what to only have a little of, and yet you're not mad in the end.


I appreciate his about the CHL so much!! It's my tummy's conscious!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Lady Kay 21 said:


> whos taking spirulina too?
> 
> Any Hair growth yet ladies???



Even though I'm a coily haired natural, and I've only been taking it for a month,  I have seen growth and texture change in that short period of time.  My hair is so soft!!! I  am in love with it!! 


Why God  why didn't I start taking this one year ago after my BC


----------



## HairHustla

Hi Ladies,

As I await "my precious" I realize that I am really afraid of the potential detox symptoms but I am a brave soul so I am willing to put up with a little illness if it is for the greater good. So I found an article that may reiterate some things already said or reinforce confidence in people like me.  Here it goes:

Sometimes, but not always, people get sick after starting to eat and live healthy. This is generally due to the body cleansing itself of all the unnatural foreign substances (toxins) that had previously been stored in the body. When a person stops taking in chemicals and toxins and starts eating natural foods, along with more pure water, the body finally has enough energy to start getting rid of all that junk that was previously stored because it didn't have the energy and resources to process and expel it before (the cells were in protection mode instead of growth mode). This cleansing process can sometimes lead to discomfort and/or temporary illness because all those toxins have to be put back into the body's various system's, such as the bloodstream, so they can be moved to places of removal.

It's important to understand that everybody cleanses differently. The degree and extent that a person might detox depends entirely upon the individual person's body. Everybody lives different lifestyles, eats different foods, uses different cleaning and hygiene products, and lives and works in different environments. How many unnatural and foreign substances (toxins) that you individually have stored in your system (in fat cells in particularly), is anybody's guess. However, the more fat that a person has, the more toxins they probably have stored. When the body lacks the proper energy and resources to deal with and expel unnatural foreign substances, those substances are generally stored in fat cells along with water. Thus, fat cells expand, and the person becomes larger. "Fat" is not just "fat" like most people believe. It's very often just the storage of toxins. Unnatural manmade fats (processed/hydrogenated/trans) make us fat, while our cell membranes are literally made of healthy natural fats (phospholipids), and are therefore required by the body/cells for proper functioning.

Some symptoms of detoxing are various body aches, fatigue, headaches, sweating, skin abnormalities, diarrhea/constipation, fevers and negative mentalities. Some people might not even notice any visible differences whatsoever. All a person can do is help the cleansing process along by continuing to drink more PURE CLEAN water and eating more natural foods. It'll pass and you'll feel much healthier afterwards.


----------



## Muse

luckiestdestiny said:


> Isn't there a way for a tax write off? Just curious as you have an illness.



Yeah I think I need to get another HR Block person. When I brought up the fact that i had all of my medical expenses calculated she made it seem like I didn't qualify for that write off.

I'm gonna save my receipts and see if I get better results next year.


----------



## Muse

Here's a pdf: https://www.emersonecologics.com/Con...eets/CHLO8.pdf

Make sure you ladies are saving these if you want them because as the thread gets bigger it gets harder to go back and find them. I save them to my desktop so I can't link them here.

To the one who said you couldn't copy and paste from a pdf. Try attaching the whole file in an email.


----------



## MsCounsel

Ok. Here I go.  I am desperate - hair is so problematic right now.  

Purchased Earthrise last night at VS
Purchased the Source Naturals Powder yesterday 
Now subscribing....... I need help quick!!!!!! 

P.S. this thread is sooooooo longgggggggggg 

Good luck ladies.


----------



## Scorpimini14720

Good Morning Ladies!!!! I am starting my third full week of CHL and my 2nd week was a little rough. On the regular I would have 2 small BM's but I still felt like I was bloated. I upped my grams from 3 grams to 6 grams with spirulina, taking it in the morniing with my green smoothie and at night in apple juice. All last week I had restless nights. CHL does not agree with me at night. I would try to go to sleep (at 2:00 in the am) and wake up every hour, tossing and turning!!!! AAARRRGGGHHHHH!!!!  So I will not be taking it in the evenings. 
I have noticed changes in my skin. I have dermatitis under my bottom lip and my skin is clearing up. I also have ezcema on my back, haven't noticed a change yet but last night I made a paste with baking soda, CHL & water and put it on my troubled areas. LOL, WHen you guys said you looked like the HuLk, I understood green, but I did look like the HULK. 
My nails are white!!!!! They are never white, they always look dull or off white. They are also hard and growing. I filed them twice last week. Cool!!!! Well this is only my 3rd week and I am looking forward to see what CHL has in store for me. I will say now that I am conscious of the postive effects of CHL, I try to keep constant with my diet and living, i.e, no sodas (ok, down to 3 a week), my green smoothies everyday, small portions, lots of fruit and lots of water. Unfortunantely I haven't lost any weight and I will be happy when I see those results. Sorry ladies, I am rambling.


----------



## MsCounsel

luckiestdestiny said:


> I think someone posted an article some pages back about auto immune illnesses being helped with chlorella. It's an added plus. I know muse is auto, and so am I withGrave's disease (although a thyroid disease, it is also auto immune and can attack the eyes, in addition to my thyroid being destroyed by radioactive iodine and becoming hypo which I also hope chlorella will help with!), and then I think there are some other's here also fighting auto immune illnesses. I definitely think mariofmagdal is right you are on the right track here. Chlorella has been known to help a huge list of illnesses including cancer. I have my mom on it and she has Lupus (also auto). I wish you the best also!


 
Luckiest - I was thinking the same thing.  My mom has Lupus as well and I am going to guinea pig on myself first and then tell her to get on it.  Hopefully it will work for both of us.


----------



## yodie

Weighed myself this morning - yikes!! I'll check again at the end of this month to see if CHL is really helping me lose weight/fat.


----------



## HairHustla

MsCounsel said:


> Luckiest - I was thinking the same thing. My mom has Lupus as well and I am going to guinea pig on myself first and then tell her to get on it. Hopefully it will work for both of us.


 
Hi there,

I was thinking the same thing about becoming a guinea pig for my mother.  She has lupus and Graves disease (or are they the same).  Do you think I should convince her to take it?  How long have you been on chlorella and do you do spirulina also?  sorry for all the questions, I love my mommy and want to help her.


----------



## onelove08

Pam Pam said:


> How is your daughter handling it? I know I used some green vibrance in juice and gave some to my daughter. Overnight, she woke up saying her head was hurting. I don't know if it had something to do with the detoxing feature or if it was just a coincedence.
> 
> I was also wondering about putting the powder in foods, like spaghetti sauce or ground turkey, just to get some added benefit. Does this seem far fetched?


 

She is doing ok. I only give her 1 a day. It  seems like she is going through a tiny detox. It is cold like but, we are working through it! The energy she has is amazing with it! I think I would start with just giving the family the pills to see how they would react individually.


----------



## ladytee2

What store did you find the Source Naturals Powder?  I havent gotten around to ordering from vitacost and none of the stores around me had it.  I ended up buying the Now powder.




MsCounsel said:


> Ok. Here I go. I am desperate - hair is so problematic right now.
> 
> Purchased Earthrise last night at VS
> Purchased the Source Naturals Powder yesterday
> Now subscribing....... I need help quick!!!!!!
> 
> P.S. this thread is sooooooo longgggggggggg
> 
> Good luck ladies.


----------



## SweetMarshCrystal

Jus ordered my Source Naturals Yaeyama Powder! Can't wait to get 1.5-2in results!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

HairHustla said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> As I await "my precious" I realize that I am really afraid of the potential detox symptoms but I am a brave soul so I am willing to put up with a little illness if it is for the greater good. So I found an article that may reiterate some things already said or reinforce confidence in people like me. Here it goes:
> 
> Sometimes, but not always, people get sick after starting to eat and live healthy. This is generally due to the body cleansing itself of all the unnatural foreign substances (toxins) that had previously been stored in the body. When a person stops taking in chemicals and toxins and starts eating natural foods, along with more pure water, the body finally has enough energy to start getting rid of all that junk that was previously stored because it didn't have the energy and resources to process and expel it before (the cells were in protection mode instead of growth mode). This cleansing process can sometimes lead to discomfort and/or temporary illness because all those toxins have to be put back into the body's various system's, such as the bloodstream, so they can be moved to places of removal.
> 
> It's important to understand that everybody cleanses differently. The degree and extent that a person might detox depends entirely upon the individual person's body. Everybody lives different lifestyles, eats different foods, uses different cleaning and hygiene products, and lives and works in different environments. How many unnatural and foreign substances (toxins) that you individually have stored in your system (in fat cells in particularly), is anybody's guess. However, the more fat that a person has, the more toxins they probably have stored. When the body lacks the proper energy and resources to deal with and expel unnatural foreign substances, *those substances are generally stored in fat cells along with water. Thus, fat cells expand, and the person becomes larger. "Fat" is not just "fat" like most people believe. It's very often just the storage of toxins. Unnatural manmade fats (processed/hydrogenated/trans) make us fat, while our cell membranes are literally made of healthy natural fats (phospholipids), and are therefore required by the body/cells for proper functioning.*
> 
> Some symptoms of detoxing are various body aches, fatigue, headaches, sweating, skin abnormalities, diarrhea/constipation, fevers and negative mentalities. Some people might not even notice any visible differences whatsoever. All a person can do is help the cleansing process along by continuing to drink more PURE CLEAN water and eating more natural foods. It'll pass and you'll feel much healthier afterwards.


 
Thanks for the information HairHustla!  I  know this thread is huge so it's important to revisit why we're doing this in the first place. As for the fat cell thing, it made me think about why those who are overweight cut down body fat in four months time. No wonder. Our body fat is holding toxins, when they're cleansed, it's easier for them to shrink so to speak.  And of course as our body is cleansed, our metabolism increases as our body works more efficiently.

I also appreciate the article's listing of sympoms of cleansing so that others who are considering chlorella can understand why we are so happy about being cleansed of toxins.  We're not  insane and happy to get fevers, chills, farts, pimples, diarrhea, or constipation (among a whole other host of things) for nothing!  We know the rewards of helping our bodies. Thanks again for reminding us why we're doing this and helping others who may have not had the chance to read over the entire thread to understand the "whys" too.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Also I might add Hair hustla's article encourages the drinking of water. Please drink lots of water and/or juice and teas.  For water: please used distilled, spring water, or get a filter cause you don't want to give yourself even more toxins while cleansing yourself of others.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

:scratchch I have to figure out away to sneak some CHL into my son....:scratchch


----------



## luckiestdestiny

MsCounsel said:


> Ok. Here I go. I am desperate - hair is so problematic right now.
> 
> Purchased Earthrise last night at VS
> Purchased the Source Naturals Powder yesterday
> Now subscribing....... I need help quick!!!!!!
> 
> P.S. this thread is sooooooo longgggggggggg
> 
> Good luck ladies.


 
Welcome MsCounsel,

I'm glad you purchased Chlorella.  Please realize that everyone's hair is being worked on in their bodies on time. Some faster then others as this product also cleanses the body of toxins, provides correct nutrition (including amino acids, vitamins, and minerals) and encourages fast cell renewal (increasing nail growth, hair, etc). I really want to encourage you to stick with it and don't let impatience get in the way!  Here's to your health and hair.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Scorpimini14720 said:


> Good Morning Ladies!!!! I am starting my third full week of CHL and my 2nd week was a little rough. On the regular I would have 2 small BM's but I still felt like I was bloated. I upped my grams from 3 grams to 6 grams with spirulina, taking it in the morniing with my green smoothie and at night in apple juice. All last week I had restless nights. CHL does not agree with me at night. I would try to go to sleep (at 2:00 in the am) and wake up every hour, tossing and turning!!!! AAARRRGGGHHHHH!!!!  So I will not be taking it in the evenings.
> I have noticed changes in my skin. I have dermatitis under my bottom lip and my skin is clearing up. I also have ezcema on my back, haven't noticed a change yet but last night I made a paste with baking soda, CHL & water and put it on my troubled areas. LOL, WHen you guys said you looked like the HuLk, I understood green, but I did look like the HULK.
> My nails are white!!!!! They are never white, they always look dull or off white. They are also hard and growing. I filed them twice last week. Cool!!!! Well this is only my 3rd week and I am looking forward to see what CHL has in store for me. I will say now that I am conscious of the postive effects of CHL, I try to keep constant with my diet and living, i.e, no sodas (ok, down to 3 a week), my green smoothies everyday, small portions, lots of fruit and lots of water. Unfortunantely I haven't lost any weight and I will be happy when I see those results. Sorry ladies, I am rambling.


 
Thanks for sharing. Chlorella really works where it needs to first. The weight will come.  The article I posted said that for those overweight it reduces body fat and weight within four months.  You may have other issues that chlorella is working on first! It will come. Curious as to why baking soda with the CHL?  You could just have a paste of lotion and CHL, not sure what the baking soda does. You want it to sink into the body!  The lotion trust me, will dry, and not leave any film if that's what you're worried about. You just need to shower it off so that you don't have a greenish tint in the morning!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Muse said:


> Here's a pdf: https://www.emersonecologics.com/Con...eets/CHLO8.pdf
> 
> Make sure you ladies are saving these if you want them because as the thread gets bigger it gets harder to go back and find them. I save them to my desktop so I can't link them here.
> 
> To the one who said you couldn't copy and paste from a pdf. Try attaching the whole file in an email.


 
now its saying not available 

i also tried to attach it to an email to no avail


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> Weighed myself this morning - yikes!! I'll check again at the end of this month to see if CHL is really helping me lose weight/fat.


 If you're gaining, please cut back on the CHL. I read an article and it had reviews about chlorella and this one guy was complaining that he wasn't loosing weight and he gained a little. And they said that he was detoxing too fast and probably taking more than his body could handle. They told him to cut back a little and continue taking the smaller dose. He then started loosing weight and recorded his weight the first second and third month. He lost about 10 pds a month after doing that and only increased his chlorella intake once his body was ready and he was eliminating properly.  

I wish I could find it, if I do I'll post it. But we're all individuals so if you're detoxing too fast (and your system is still a little backed up w/o the aloe) maybe a smaller amount of chlorella is needed until it catches up so it can help your body balance itself and lose weight. If you detox too fast, you aren't balanced either and that can throw off your metabolism.

Maybe that's not the case, but I wanted to point that out in case you wanted to try to reduce some chlorella until you're eliminating properly (w/o aloe?) and then increase....just a thought


----------



## luckiestdestiny

HairHustla said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I was thinking the same thing about becoming a guinea pig for my mother. She has lupus and Graves disease (or are they the same). Do you think I should convince her to take it? How long have you been on chlorella and do you do spirulina also? sorry for all the questions, I love my mommy and want to help her.


 

You quoted Mscouncil, but that quotes had my info so I am assuming you were asking me, so I'll answer.  I only take chlorella as it has lots of stuff that spirulina also has.  Lupus and Graves aren't the same but as they're both auto, it makes sense that your mom has both. They are cluster illnesses: meaning that when one is present, docs (or those who KNOW what they're doing) need to keep checking for the others including rheumatiod arthritis because they may pop up later on down the line or already be present (it was in a book I read as I'm just an information geek). Being autoimmune can cause other illnesses that are in the same family to pop up later unfortunately. That's another reason I'm taking chlorella. I want my body to be alkaline so i has the best chance to ward off disease. I get so tired that I wonder what else is happening and I just want to protect myself.

As for your mother: I think it may help her, my mom is enjoying it. She stayed at lower doses than me for a long time, though. She has had lupus for a long time and it is in a progressed systemic stage so I knew her body must be really toxic (with all the medicines she has to take too, that can also build up in your body, so I wanted to make sure she stayed at lower doses so her body could handle it and then build up from there.  She is in so much pain you can see it in her face when she just lifts her arms (systemic means it's attacking her organs but she got the go ahead from her doc that it's okay to take chlorella). If you can have her talk to her doctor and be cleared to take it, I don't see a reason why she shouldn't.


----------



## yodie

I'm not gaining weight.  I had not weighed myself in awhile and I was bad over the holidays and when my mom came to visit.  I feel like my body is slimming down some, but I'm still not having regular movements on my own.  I decided to take 10 g's to cover anemia, constipation, digestion, hair, etc.  Maybe I need to lower my dosage to 6 - 8 g's.  I don't know quite where I should be with dosage. I want to be able to eliminate without taking aloe. 



luckiestdestiny said:


> If you're gaining, please cut back on the CHL. I read an article and it had reviews about chlorella and this one guy was complaining that he wasn't loosing weight and he gained a little. And they said that he was detoxing too fast and probably taking more than his body could handle. They told him to cut back a little and continue taking the smaller dose. He then started loosing weight and recorded his weight the first second and third month. He lost about 10 pds a month after doing that and only increased his chlorella intake once his body was ready and he was eliminating properly.
> 
> I wish I could find it, if I do I'll post it. But we're all individuals so if you're detoxing too fast (and your system is still a little backed up w/o the aloe) maybe a smaller amount of chlorella is needed until it catches up so it can help your body balance itself and lose weight. If you detox too fast, you aren't balanced either and that can throw off your metabolism.
> 
> Maybe that's not the case, but I wanted to point that out in case you wanted to try to reduce some chlorella until you're eliminating properly (w/o aloe?) and then increase....just a thought


----------



## Blaque*Angel

i know this is a hair board but the hair growth from chlorella is not even serious to me anymore, chlorella is a all round brilliant supplement


----------



## MsCounsel

HairHustla said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I was thinking the same thing about becoming a guinea pig for my mother. She has lupus and Graves disease (or are they the same). Do you think I should convince her to take it? How long have you been on chlorella and do you do spirulina also? sorry for all the questions, I love my mommy and want to help her.


 
I'll PM you - don't want this to go too far off topic. Off to PM....


----------



## MsCounsel

ladytee2 said:


> What store did you find the Source Naturals Powder? I havent gotten around to ordering from vitacost and none of the stores around me had it. I ended up buying the Now powder.


 
I ordered it from Amazon.com.  But the Vitamin Shoppe also has it but it is much more expensive.  I purchased Earthrise pills to get started while I wait for the powder.  If you can wait, I'd order it online.  HTH


----------



## MsCounsel

luckiestdestiny said:


> You quoted Mscouncil, but that quotes had my info so I am assuming you were asking me, so I'll answer. I only take chlorella as it has lots of stuff that spirulina also has. Lupus and Graves aren't the same but as they're both auto, it makes sense that your mom has both. *They are cluster illnesses: meaning that when one is present, docs (or those who KNOW what they're doing) need to keep checking for the others including rheumatiod arthritis because they may pop up later on down the line or already be present* (it was in a book I read as I'm just an information geek). Being autoimmune can cause other illnesses that are in the same family to pop up later unfortunately. That's another reason I'm taking chlorella. I want my body to be alkaline so i has the best chance to ward off disease. I get so tired that I wonder what else is happening and I just want to protect myself.
> 
> 
> Totally true - My mom is now receiving another full battery of tests because they now believe she has rheumatoid arthritis.    Thanks for your information, I continue to look for help for her other than zillion pills she takes. erplexed


----------



## mariofmagdal

Muccopolysaccharides help promote hair growth. This is the active ingredient found in Surge-Hair Revitalizer-Plus 14. This ingredient is found in Spirulina which  has the highest amount of protein between Spirulina and Chlorella, and of all other Super Foods. Although they are spoken of hand in hand, they do have different properties. Most who take Spirulina along with Chlorella do so as their main source of protein, as would benefit a vegetarian or anyone scaling back from meat consumption. Happy Hair Growing for those looking for that added hair growth boost.

I take both in equal amounts for now, however, it is suggested that the ratio be 2:1. So 10g Spirulina / 5g Chlorella for example. I plan to fix the ratio once my body is fully adjusted several months from now, if that long.


----------



## lacying

mariofmagdal said:


> Muccopolysaccharides help promote hair growth. This is the active ingredient found in Surge-Hair Revitalizer-Plus 14. This ingredient is found in Spirulina which has the highest amount of protein between Spirulina and Chlorella, and of all other Super Foods. Although they are spoken of hand in hand, they do have different properties. Most who take Spirulina along with Chlorella do so as their main source of protein, as would benefit a vegetarian or anyone scaling back from meat consumption. Happy Hair Growing for those looking for that added hair growth boost.
> 
> I take both in equal amounts for now, however, it is suggested that the ratio be 2:1. So 10g Spirulina / 5g Chlorella for example. I plan to fix the ratio once my body is fully adjusted several months from now, if that long.


  Thanks mariofmagdal, thats great info on spirulina. I have a bottle I bought from whole foods before my chlorella arrived that i kind of neglected but will incorporate  back into my shake


----------



## belle_reveuse28

LD, about the nettle... Do I have to rinse it out of my hair or can I leave it in?  And how often do you do the rinse?  I will drink the tea daily, but I dont know if I should rinse daily or maybe like twice a week... TIA


----------



## yodie

I'm going to lower my dosage until my body deals with this constipation issue. Didn't really want to, but since I plan on taking CHLORELLA FOR LIFE, I have enough time to go up or down as needed.

So, I'll stick to 6 g's for now.


----------



## mariofmagdal

yodie said:


> I'm going to lower my dosage until my body deals with this constipation issue. Didn't really want to, but since I plan on taking CHLORELLA FOR LIFE, I have enough time to go up or down as needed.
> 
> So, I'll stick to 6 g's for now.



That's thinking like a longhauler! The benefits are so worth the agonizing wait. ;0)


----------



## Lebiya

Spirulina…Oh man..The taste is awful!!  Its soo pungent, I’ve almost gagged a few times but I had to stop myself. I would take the pills ( if they have any, not sure) but I don’t want to be popping 20+ pills or more per day just to get a teaspoon of it. 

I drink chlorella 2 times a day with a glass of water, I can handle strong tastes for health benefits, but I’m struggling soo much with chlorella. 

How are ya’ll masking the taste? 

I try to mix mine with CHL and water and gulp it down


----------



## ladytee2

I bought the powder and mixed it with juice.  I could barely taste the chlorella.


----------



## yodie

Will 6g's be enough for constipation, weight loss and my hair? 

Just talking out loud. Guess it'll have to be.


----------



## mariofmagdal

I take mine in caplet form. I know it seems like a bit much, but I sit with a smoothie and gradually take them, since they are food, and I take them 30 min before meals, and prior to sleeping, I think of it as snack time. The mind is so powerful. ;0)


----------



## xyra

Lebiya said:


> Spirulina…Oh man..The taste is awful!! Its soo pungent, I’ve almost gagged a few times but I had to stop myself. I would take the pills ( if they have any, not sure) but I don’t want to be popping 20+ pills or more per day just to get a teaspoon of it.
> 
> I drink chlorella 2 times a day with a glass of water, I can handle strong tastes for health benefits, but I’m struggling soo much with chlorella.
> 
> How are ya’ll masking the taste?
> 
> I try to mix mine with CHL and water and gulp it down


 
I also take Chlorella 2 times a day. I mix it with strawberry banana flavored V8 V-Fusion (I can't stand the regular V8 drinks). It has a fruity taste to it, and since I'm trying to eat healthier as well, it allows me to also get a full serving of fruits and vegetables. I am extremely picky when it comes to food and drinks, but mixing it with V-Fusion has made the Chlorella go down pretty easily.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Lebiya said:


> Spirulina…Oh man..The taste is awful!!  Its soo pungent, I’ve almost gagged a few times but I had to stop myself. I would take the pills ( if they have any, not sure) but I don’t want to be popping 20+ pills or more per day just to get a teaspoon of it.
> 
> I drink chlorella 2 times a day with a glass of water, I can handle strong tastes for health benefits, but I’m struggling soo much with chlorella.
> 
> How are ya’ll masking the taste?
> 
> I try to mix mine with CHL and water and gulp it down



Spirulina/Chlorella come in tablet, caplet, capsules, and powder forms depending upon maker.


----------



## IndianAngel22

I can't even keep up with this thread  I don't think my question got answered


----------



## belle_reveuse28

IndianAngel22 said:


> I can't even keep up with this thread  I don't think my question got answered


 
What was your question, Angel?


----------



## mariofmagdal

IndianAngel22 said:


> I can't even keep up with this thread  I don't think my question got answered



What was your ques? Post it again.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

ladytee2 said:


> What store did you find the Source Naturals Powder? I havent gotten around to ordering from vitacost and none of the stores around me had it. I ended up buying the Now powder.


 
I found the source natural pills in wholefoods but I haven't found it in powder form without ordering it online.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

SweetMarshCrystal said:


> Jus ordered my Source Naturals Yaeyama Powder! Can't wait to get 1.5-2in results!


 
Good to have you on board.  I hope you get the results you're looking for!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> *I'm not gaining weight*. I had not weighed myself in awhile and I was bad over the holidays and when my mom came to visit. I feel like my body is slimming down some, but I'm still not having regular movements on my own. I decided to take 10 g's to cover anemia, constipation, digestion, hair, etc. Maybe I need to lower my dosage to 6 - 8 g's. I don't know quite where I should be with dosage. I want to be able to eliminate without taking aloe.


 
Oh Great! I was hoping you weren't taking too much.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> I'm not gaining weight. I had not weighed myself in awhile and I was bad over the holidays and when my mom came to visit. I feel like my body is slimming down some, but I'm still not having regular movements on my own. I decided to take 10 g's to cover anemia, constipation, digestion, hair, etc. *Maybe I need to lower my dosage to 6 - 8 g's. I don't know quite where I should be with dosage. I want to be able to eliminate without taking aloe*.


 

I just read this again. I understand what you're saying. I think it's possible if you're not after a while to lower it until you do and then slowly increase until you get to your 10gs to cover the anemia and other problems. I know you already had problems w/ eliminations so it may not even be the chlorella it may take a while for your system to balance out as this is something that needs balancing and could take time.


----------



## trey21

I upped my dosage to 9 grams yesterday.  I was feeling pretty good yesterday but today I feel flu like   Sneezing, sore throat, runny nose (sometimes stuffy) and just overall tired.  Up until this point I only had a headache once or twice.  Anybody else start feeling like this?  How long did it last?


----------



## yodie

Just received a Swanson Vitamin's catalog. They have three types of chlorella in tablet form. The one that caught my attention was their chlorella called "Chlorella Growth Factor"

Check it out at www.swansonvitamins.com/chlorellagrowthfactor

The CGF is 550 mg. Believe that's close to SN's.

They also have Chlorella and Fermented Turmeric combined. 

Thought I'd post.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

belle_reveuse28 said:


> LD, about the nettle... Do I have to rinse it out of my hair or can I leave it in? And how often do you do the rinse? I will drink the tea daily, but I dont know if I should rinse daily or maybe like twice a week... TIA


 
I'm sure you could rinse it but I leave it in and I focus on my scalp with a nozzle. When I first got started I just used a cup and poured it on my scalp but of course it distributes through your hair too.  I only wash my hair once a week (gasp I know but it's thick and takes a long time to style and I'm all about low manipulation)


----------



## luckiestdestiny

belle_reveuse28 said:


> LD, about the nettle... Do I have to rinse it out of my hair or can I leave it in? And how often do you do the rinse? I will drink the tea daily, but I dont know if I should rinse daily or maybe like twice a week... TIA


 Forgot to add, you can use the tea as much as you want, I know yodie is spraying it, and I use it whenever I want on my kitchen area for instance.  so you could just do when you wash or more frequently. When you wash still gets the job done. As you are leaving it on, it's staying in the hair.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

mariofmagdal said:


> I take mine in caplet form. I know it seems like a bit much, but I sit with a smoothie and gradually take them, since they are food, and I take them 30 min before meals, and prior to sleeping, I think of it as snack time. The mind is so powerful. ;0)


You just gave me an idea...I have a lot of empty capsule shells... I can make my own little caplets if I should get the inkling :scratchch


----------



## yodie

AtlantaJJ said:


> You just gave me an idea...I have a lot of empty capsule shells... I can make my own little caplets if I should get the inkling :scratchch


 
My hair growth buddy just shared this info with me today. There's a little thingy that allows you to fill empty capsules.  I'll also post the link to purchase empty capsules.  See her info below:

*http://www.developed.net/capsule.htm**. If you scroll down they have the cap-m-quick 50 capsule filler for 9.95. This allows you to fill 50 capsules at a time, supposedly with ease. lol I also bought the capsule "tamper", for 3.95, which pushes the powder down into the capsule. I think the tamper is optional, but since I don't know anything about this, I'm experimenting. Also it was inexpensive.*

*Link to purchase empty gel caps - http://www.vitacost.com/NSI-Empty-00-Gelatin-Capsules*

Might be a way to save extra money by purchasing powder and then transform powder into capsules.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> Just received a Swanson Vitamin's catalog. They have three types of chlorella in tablet form. The one that caught my attention was their chlorella called "Chlorella Growth Factor"
> 
> Check it out at www.swansonvitamins.com/chlorellagrowthfactor
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the information Yodie. You know when I started reading it I instantly thought that this is a really good part of chlorella but not complete. It's great that they extracted more growth factor, but chlorella in general has tons of vitamins minerals and other stuff that the body needs in it's complete form. When I did some nosing around this is what I found on the site.  My conclusion is that this would be great as "added chlorella growth factor to speed up hair and nails possibly, but not for cleansing the body or curing ailments. In addition other things in chlorella like amino acids also help to grow hair and the CGF does not have this. So it would be good to like get the one for $14.99 and maybe take one or two a day along with regular chlorella for an added boost. That's IF one wanted to. It's good info for someone who wants that extra kick of CGF but not as an alone supplement:
> 
> 
> *Swanson:* Dr. Kanamori, what is Chlorella Growth Factor and why is it called Growth Factor?
> *Dr. Kanamori:* Chlorella Growth Factor is a nucleotide/peptide complex derived from one of the fastest growing single-celled organisms on earth. When cultivated under optimal conditions, a single chlorella cell will multiply into 4 new cells every 20 hours, and it is the Chlorella Growth Factor that is responsible for this tremendous growth.
> *Swanson:* So if one newly cultivated chlorella cell multiplies 4 times in 20 hours, what happens over, say, a two-week period?
> *Dr. Kanamori:* I believe the calculation works out that from a single chlorella cell on Day 1 of cultivation to Day 14, two weeks later, approximately 67,000,000 new cells will have been created.
> *Swanson:* And it is the Chlorella Growth Factor that is responsible for this tremendous growth?
> *Dr. Kanamori:* Yes, the CGF promotes this rapid rate of reproduction and growth.
> *Swanson:* Exactly how does Chlorella Growth Factor produce this high rate of cellular reproduction and regeneration?
> *Dr. Kanamori:* CGF appears to enhance RNA/DNA functions responsible for the production of proteins, enzymes and cellular energy, stimulating tissue growth and repair and protecting cells against toxic substances.
> *Swanson:* When you say “tissue repair,” is this how CGF can help humans who take Chlorella Growth Factor in their quest for better health?
> *Dr. Kanamori:* Without question. CGF encourages the rejuvenation of the body’s own RNA/DNA; thus you will look and feel healthier. return to top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Swanson:* Would it be safe to say then, that because CGF stimulates cell growth to the extent of 1 cell multiplying to 67 million in 14 days, that Chlorella Growth Factor, when consumed by humans, will greatly help stimulate cellular growth and repair in the human body as well?
> *Dr. Kanamori:* Yes, that’s true. Because Chlorella Growth Factor enhances RNA/DNA functions responsible for the production of proteins, enzymes and energy at the cellular level and because many nutritionists believe the production of the body’s nucleic acids (RNA/DNA) declines with age, CGF is an exciting new health product that will help prevent premature aging.
> *Swanson:* As you know, Swanson Health Products has worked closely with Kyoto Chlorella Company for over two years to produce the world’s first Chlorella Growth Factor. To your knowledge is this the first time Chlorella Growth Factor has been isolated and put into an easy-to-take tablet form?
> *Dr. Kanamori:* Yes, this is the first time that Chlorella Growth Factor has ever been isolated in a pure powder form and put into a tablet. *Swanson:* If a person is already taking a chlorella supplement, would you recommend they stop taking it and step up to CGF? *Dr. Kanamori:* Because both whole chlorella and Chlorella Growth Factor have a different nutritional content and different health benefits, a person will receive maximum health benefits by taking both products, which is what I do on a daily
> 
> The CGF is 550 mg. Believe that's close to SN's.
> 
> They also have Chlorella and Fermented Turmeric combined.
> 
> Thought I'd post.
Click to expand...


----------



## lacying

trey21 said:


> I upped my dosage to 9 grams yesterday. I was feeling pretty good yesterday but today I feel flu like  Sneezing, sore throat, runny nose (sometimes stuffy) and just overall tired. Up until this point I only had a headache once or twice. Anybody else start feeling like this? How long did it last?


 
Hey Trey21, When I upped my dosage to 6g I also developed flu like symptoms with aches, stuffy nose and all sorts. I was very weak. It lasted 3days and am feeling much better today. Lots of fluid also helped. So dont worry u are not alone!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> My hair growth buddy just shared this info with me today. There's a little thingy that allows you to fill empty capsules. I'll also post the link to purchase empty capsules. See her info below:
> 
> *http://www.developed.net/capsule.htm**. If you scroll down they have the cap-m-quick 50 capsule filler for 9.95. This allows you to fill 50 capsules at a time, supposedly with ease. lol I also bought the capsule "tamper", for 3.95, which pushes the powder down into the capsule. I think the tamper is optional, but since I don't know anything about this, I'm experimenting. Also it was inexpensive.*
> 
> *Link to purchase empty gel caps - http://www.vitacost.com/NSI-Empty-00-Gelatin-Capsules*
> 
> Might be a way to save extra money by purchasing powder and then transform powder into capsules.



Great idea. BTW you can also get empty capsules at wholefoods. Saw them the other day and was thinking what would I need these for?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

yodie said:


> My hair growth buddy just shared this info with me today. There's a little thingy that allows you to fill empty capsules.  I'll also post the link to purchase empty capsules.  See her info below:
> 
> *http://www.developed.net/capsule.htm**. If you scroll down they have the cap-m-quick 50 capsule filler for 9.95. This allows you to fill 50 capsules at a time, supposedly with ease. lol I also bought the capsule "tamper", for 3.95, which pushes the powder down into the capsule. I think the tamper is optional, but since I don't know anything about this, I'm experimenting. Also it was inexpensive.*
> 
> *Link to purchase empty gel caps - http://www.vitacost.com/NSI-Empty-00-Gelatin-Capsules*
> 
> Might be a way to save extra money by purchasing powder and then transform powder into capsules.


If you all aren't the most brilliant bunch of women, no such thing exists!!  
The capsules will be easier to digest because the powder is loose and not compacted like the tablets...

 Yodie why don't you want to take aloe?  I'm getting my dad on it and I take it too, its good for your inner parts....


----------



## yodie

All the credit goes to my hair growth buddy. She'll chime in soon.

I'll check out the empty capsules at WF. Thanks LDestiny.

AtlantaJJ, right now I MUST take aloe if I want bm's. I'd like to get to the point where nature takes its natural course and I have bm's on my own.


----------



## belle_reveuse28

trey21 said:


> I upped my dosage to 9 grams yesterday. I was feeling pretty good yesterday but today I feel flu like  Sneezing, sore throat, runny nose (sometimes stuffy) and just overall tired. Up until this point I only had a headache once or twice. Anybody else start feeling like this? How long did it last?


 

I felt tired when I took this much and then it went away.  Then another time I felt nauseated beyond belief.  I had my cycle the past three days and eating isn't anything that's ever on my mind.  My stomach likes to be empty so I didn't take my chl these 3 days.  Well, I took it again this morning, same dosage of 9-10 g and I felt some severe nausea.  I'm wondering if the three days off had anything to do with it.  I dont know whether to stick it out or decrease my dosage.  I think maybe I'll just take 6 grams tomorrow and see what happens...  It lasts about a whole day for me...


----------



## cherryhair123

Hi Everyone
I went green about a week ago.  My biggest struggle is keeping my pre-teen boys from drinking all the juice I need to mix with my green powders.  Nothing worse than waking up in the morning only to find the last of your juice for mixing is gone.  Does anyone feel my pain?  What have you done about it?  I hate to have to act a fool on them about something healthy as drinking fruit juices, but I need my CHL and Spirulina.


----------



## carletta

carletta said:


> JUST A SUGGESTION LADIES.........................    IF YOU DONT LIKE THE TASTE ......*TAKE THE POWDER AND PUT IT A CAPSULE !!!!!!* YOU CAN BUY THEM AT ANY SUPPLEMENT SHOP !!!!!!!!





JUST BUMPING THIS 4 YA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pam Pam

My daily check-in LOL

You guys know I should be reading my textbooks instead of the extra 10 pages about chlorella. But I'm really excited to see how everyone is doing.

I was hungry when I got up this morning and ate a banana, muffin, and cranberry juice.  After that, I have not been hungry since.  I made myself eat lunch and dinner.  I usually am darn near starving by 12:30; today I ate around 2.

Last night, I took 3g of chlorella along with 8 oz of green juice.  I am seriously considering taking advantage of the no appetite and following suit.  I think I ate those meals out of habit.

Thanks so much ladies for sharing your experiences.  I can't wait to hear the results.


----------



## Lebiya

Correction to my last post...I was referring to Spirulina. 

For those taking Spirulina, how are you masking the taste?

It seriously makes me gag! I can handle the chlorella though


----------



## trey21

lacying said:


> Hey Trey21, When I upped my dosage to 6g I also developed flu like symptoms with aches, stuffy nose and all sorts. I was very weak. It lasted 3days and am feeling much better today. Lots of fluid also helped. So dont worry u are not alone!


Thank you.  I feel like I need to stay in the bed tomorrow.  At least I know this is for the good of my body and health


----------



## trey21

belle_reveuse28 said:


> I felt tired when I took this much and then it went away.  Then another time I felt nauseated beyond belief.  I had my cycle the past three days and eating isn't anything that's ever on my mind.  My stomach likes to be empty so I didn't take my chl these 3 days.  Well, I took it again this morning, same dosage of 9-10 g and I felt some severe nausea.  I'm wondering if the three days off had anything to do with it.  I dont know whether to stick it out or decrease my dosage.  I think maybe I'll just take 6 grams tomorrow and see what happens...  It lasts about a whole day for me...


Thanks.  I'll give it until the end of the week and if I still feel this way I will decease back to 6 grams.  I hope it gets better for you also.


----------



## MrsMe

HairHustla said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> As I await "my precious" I realize that I am really afraid of the potential detox symptoms but I am a brave soul so I am willing to put up with a little illness if it is for the greater good. So I found an article that may reiterate some things already said or reinforce confidence in people like me. Here it goes:
> 
> Sometimes, but not always, people get sick after starting to eat and live healthy. This is generally due to the body cleansing itself of all the unnatural foreign substances (toxins) that had previously been stored in the body. When a person stops taking in chemicals and toxins and starts eating natural foods, along with more pure water, the body finally has enough energy to start getting rid of all that junk that was previously stored because it didn't have the energy and resources to process and expel it before (the cells were in protection mode instead of growth mode). This cleansing process can sometimes lead to discomfort and/or temporary illness because all those toxins have to be put back into the body's various system's, such as the bloodstream, so they can be moved to places of removal.
> 
> It's important to understand that everybody cleanses differently. The degree and extent that a person might detox depends entirely upon the individual person's body. Everybody lives different lifestyles, eats different foods, uses different cleaning and hygiene products, and lives and works in different environments. How many unnatural and foreign substances (toxins) that you individually have stored in your system (in fat cells in particularly), is anybody's guess. However, the more fat that a person has, the more toxins they probably have stored. When the body lacks the proper energy and resources to deal with and expel unnatural foreign substances, those substances are generally stored in fat cells along with water. Thus, fat cells expand, and the person becomes larger. "Fat" is not just "fat" like most people believe. It's very often just the storage of toxins. Unnatural manmade fats (processed/hydrogenated/trans) make us fat, while our cell membranes are literally made of healthy natural fats (phospholipids), and are therefore required by the body/cells for proper functioning.
> 
> Some symptoms of detoxing are various body aches, fatigue, headaches, sweating, skin abnormalities, diarrhea/constipation, fevers and negative mentalities. Some people might not even notice any visible differences whatsoever. All a person can do is help the cleansing process along by continuing to drink more PURE CLEAN water and eating more natural foods. It'll pass and you'll feel much healthier afterwards.


 Thank you for that post! It answers quite a few question  like me might ask. 
Today is my second day on chl and I don't have any detox symptoms yet...? I dunno... I have a few air pbs but nothing in comparison to what I usually get (sorry TMI, but by now, you all know how it is ). However I fell asleep in class today...first time in a month and I wasn't tired but it was so boring . Anyhow, let me go back to my water and fruits! Later!
Oh, my appetite remains the same...hasn'tt decreased at all.


----------



## mariofmagdal

cherryhair123 said:


> Hi Everyone
> I went green about a week ago. My biggest struggle is keeping my pre-teen boys from drinking all the juice I need to mix with my green powders. Nothing worse than waking up in the morning only to find the last of your juice for mixing is gone. Does anyone feel my pain? What have you done about it? I hate to have to act a fool on them about something healthy as drinking fruit juices, but I need my CHL and Spirulina.


 
I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## Muse

Blaque*Angel said:


> now its saying not available
> 
> i also tried to attach it to an email to no avail



Hmm...that is strange I hadn't post that that long ago. I am forever finding PDFs on this stuff so I will post more, promise



Lebiya said:


> Correction to my last post...I was referring to Spirulina.
> 
> For those taking Spirulina, how are you masking the taste?
> 
> It seriously makes me gag! I can handle the chlorella though



I took Spirulina a few days before I started chlorella and I was thinking if the chlorella's gonna be as bad as this(spirulina) then I'm gonna have a hard time.  The only thing that I have been able to take Spirulina with and not taste OR smell it was with the Naked or Bolthouse green drinks. Have you tried those? They really do help get it down like the ladies have said.


----------



## Muse

luckiestdestiny said:


> If you're gaining, please cut back on the CHL.* I read an article and it had reviews about chlorella and this one guy was complaining that he wasn't loosing weight and he gained a little. And they said that he was detoxing too fast and probably taking more than his body could handle. They told him to cut back a little and continue taking the smaller dose. He then started loosing weight and recorded his weight the first second and third month. He lost about 10 pds a month after doing that and only increased his chlorella intake once his body was ready and he was eliminating properly.  *
> 
> I wish I could find it, if I do I'll post it. But we're all individuals so if you're detoxing too fast (and your system is still a little backed up w/o the aloe) maybe a smaller amount of chlorella is needed until it catches up so it can help your body balance itself and lose weight. If you detox too fast, you aren't balanced either and that can throw off your metabolism.
> 
> Maybe that's not the case, but I wanted to point that out in case you wanted to try to reduce some chlorella until you're eliminating properly (w/o aloe?) and then increase....just a thought



That's very interesting and great advice for those who feel left out of the weight loss loop


----------



## Juliagizzle

I just got mine today :dance:  But I already got this stupid cold. I'm going to start on it and spirulina tomorrow in my smoothie drink. I hope it will shorten this dang cold.


----------



## McQuay30

LD,

I was wondering by chance if you came across any other articles regarding CHL and Alzheimer's?  I read a little bit about it in the following article: *Superfoods For Optimum Health: Chlorella and Spirulina by Mike Adams.  *I figure "man" will try everything that they can "make" but "what if" there is something natural.  My dad was just offically diagnosed with Dementia and based on what I have read he is already at stage 5.  This have been a very emotional and trying week for my family.erplexed


----------



## MrsMe

I can't sleep!


----------



## Essensual

luckiestdestiny said:


> Whaaat? What's that I hear? The first declaration for life? Okay I'll put mine out there too:
> 
> CHLORELLA FOR LIFE!!!!!


 
Oh, what....I actually had to *SAY THIS?!? *

*LIFER*. Right here. My shipment of 4 more bottles arrived from Vitacost just before work. (They beat out Vitamin Shoppe for pricing, plus I bought 2 bottles of the ACV with the Mother, and 2 bottles of Carlson's for the Kiddos)

Chlorella + Egg Shake.= My latest "Keepers" for 2009.


----------



## Essensual

Blaque*Angel said:


> its definitely for life for me
> i have not felt so good in a few years
> it is improving my health dramatically.
> 
> i have put my mom , two sisters and brother in law on it, i will report their progress as and when they tell me.
> 
> my mom says my grandma used to give her batches of it and we took it as children. (thats why the smell//taste was so familiar to me)
> 
> i asked why she ever stopped giving it to us but she had no valid reason.
> 
> just think how my health would've been if we were given this for all those missing years!!!
> 
> i will let my babies take this in a few years time


 


Just wondering...what form did your mother use for you as children. I can't imagine you all took all those capsules/tablets etc. Did she use the powder? And how did she administer it to you all?


----------



## Essensual

Hi Ladies,

As I await "my precious" 

@ "my precious"


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Essensual said:


> Just wondering...what form did your mother use for you as children. I can't imagine you all took all those capsules/tablets etc. Did she use the powder? And how did she administer it to you all?


 

i think she used the powder. we used to drink it with juice.my grandma used to give it to her.

i think thats why the taste is not bad at all to me. when i first saw it i "remembered" it and had to ask my mom for clarification.

she even drank a glass with water yesterday!!

she's ordering her own supply soon.

it seems so many things she used to do for our health when we were younger she stopped for no apparent reason, maybe as the family grew? she has seven children.


----------



## CurlyMoo

luckiestdestiny said:


> I'm sure you could rinse it but I leave it in and I focus on my scalp with a nozzle. When I first got started I just used a cup and poured it on my scalp but of course it distributes through your hair too. I only wash my hair once a week (gasp I know but it's thick and takes a long time to style and I'm all about low manipulation)


 


luckiestdestiny said:


> Forgot to add, you can use the tea as much as you want, I know yodie is spraying it, and I use it whenever I want on my kitchen area for instance. so you could just do when you wash or more frequently. When you wash still gets the job done. As you are leaving it on, it's staying in the hair.


 


belle_reveuse28 said:


> LD, about the nettle... Do I have to rinse it out of my hair or can I leave it in? And how often do you do the rinse? I will drink the tea daily, but I dont know if I should rinse daily or maybe like twice a week... TIA


 
Just wanted to share how I'm using Nettle. Beside drinking it, I rinse out the DC with it 2x a week, seal, detangle and style. I also use it in a spray bottle to my scalp and hair. Between wash days I just use it as my daily moisturizer and seal with a leave-in con and oil. Sometimes I don't use the leave-in con and just use nettle and castor oil. My hair is so soft and full. My hair is loving this.  You may need to strain yours if the tea escapes the bag. My spray bottle got so clogged up that I had to buy a new one.


----------



## HairHustla

luckiestdestiny said:


> Thanks for the information HairHustla! I know this thread is huge so it's important to revisit why we're doing this in the first place. As for the fat cell thing, it made me think about why those who are overweight cut down body fat in four months time. No wonder. Our body fat is holding toxins, when they're cleansed, it's easier for them to shrink so to speak. And of course as our body is cleansed, our metabolism increases as our body works more efficiently.
> 
> I also appreciate the article's listing of sympoms of cleansing so that others who are considering chlorella can understand why we are so happy about being cleansed of toxins. We're not insane and happy to get fevers, chills, farts, pimples, diarrhea, or constipation (among a whole other host of things) for nothing! We know the rewards of helping our bodies. Thanks again for reminding us why we're doing this and helping others who may have not had the chance to read over the entire thread to understand the "whys" too.


 
You are so very welcome Luckiestdestiny, you are such a wealth of information and I really want to help get the word out about this wonderful superfood!


----------



## HairHustla

luckiestdestiny said:


> You quoted Mscouncil, but that quotes had my info so I am assuming you were asking me, so I'll answer. I only take chlorella as it has lots of stuff that spirulina also has. Lupus and Graves aren't the same but as they're both auto, it makes sense that your mom has both. They are cluster illnesses: meaning that when one is present, docs (or those who KNOW what they're doing) need to keep checking for the others including rheumatiod arthritis because they may pop up later on down the line or already be present (it was in a book I read as I'm just an information geek). Being autoimmune can cause other illnesses that are in the same family to pop up later unfortunately. That's another reason I'm taking chlorella. I want my body to be alkaline so i has the best chance to ward off disease. I get so tired that I wonder what else is happening and I just want to protect myself.
> 
> As for your mother: I think it may help her, my mom is enjoying it. She stayed at lower doses than me for a long time, though. She has had lupus for a long time and it is in a progressed systemic stage so I knew her body must be really toxic (with all the medicines she has to take too, that can also build up in your body, so I wanted to make sure she stayed at lower doses so her body could handle it and then build up from there. She is in so much pain you can see it in her face when she just lifts her arms (systemic means it's attacking her organs but she got the go ahead from her doc that it's okay to take chlorella). If you can have her talk to her doctor and be cleared to take it, I don't see a reason why she shouldn't.


 
Thank you so much for answering and sorry for misquoting!   I will send you a pm as not to jack the thread.


----------



## HairHustla

perlenoire83 said:


> Thank you for that post! It answers quite a few question  like me might ask.
> Today is my second day on chl and I don't have any detox symptoms yet...? I dunno... I have a few air pbs but nothing in comparison to what I usually get (sorry TMI, but by now, you all know how it is ). However I fell asleep in class today...first time in a month and I wasn't tired but it was so boring . Anyhow, let me go back to my water and fruits! Later!
> Oh, my appetite remains the same...hasn'tt decreased at all.


 
Hey There,

You are so welcome, I just figured there might be some other ladies a little apprehensive like me but undaunted just as well!  Try to stay awake in those classes girl...gotta get those papers so you can REPRESENT! You will be an educated, green and healthy beautiful and confident lady with long, healthy and flowing hair and confidence to match!


----------



## HairHustla

McQuay30 said:


> LD,
> 
> I was wondering by chance if you came across any other articles regarding CHL and Alzheimer's? I read a little bit about it in the following article: *Superfoods For Optimum Health: Chlorella and Spirulina by Mike Adams. *I figure "man" will try everything that they can "make" but "what if" there is something natural. My dad was just offically diagnosed with Dementia and based on what I have read he is already at stage 5. This have been a very emotional and trying week for my family.erplexed


 
Poor Baby, 

You all will be in my prayers and I hope things get better for you and your family.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Muse said:


> That's very interesting and great advice for those who feel left out of the weight loss loop


 
I thought it would be important. In addition, I thought I should add to those that are drinking way more juice then normal, that's a lot of sugar that could hinder their weight loss.  Fruit is good, but in 8 ounces of juice there's at almost 2 pieces of fruit in there. So if you're drinking 2 or 3 glasses a day that's equivalent to 3-6 pieces of fruit!  So you may want to make a spritzer to take your chlorella in this case. I take even my smoothies when I am taking chlorella and I add spring or distilled water (it makes the consistency like a regular drink instead of a smoothy and cuts the amount of juice....this can also be done with regular juice) and then I add my chlorella. It works just as good and tastes just the same. If you need more juice, add more to your liking.  Just a suggestion.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Juliagizzle said:


> I just got mine today :dance: But I already got this stupid cold. I'm going to start on it and spirulina tomorrow in my smoothie drink. I hope it will shorten this dang cold.


 
Welome Juliagizzle!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

McQuay30 said:


> LD,
> 
> I was wondering by chance if you came across any other articles regarding CHL and Alzheimer's? I read a little bit about it in the following article: *Superfoods For Optimum Health: Chlorella and Spirulina by Mike Adams. *I figure "man" will try everything that they can "make" but "what if" there is something natural. My dad was just offically diagnosed with Dementia and based on what I have read he is already at stage 5. This have been a very emotional and trying week for my family.erplexed


 
I will check them out and see what I find.  Sorry to hear that!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

perlenoire83 said:


> I can't sleep!


 
Are you taking spirulina too? I've noticed this common complaint in the thread with those taking it. Maybe take yours earlier.  You can also try your chlorella earlier too.


----------



## soonergirl

Lebiya said:


> Spirulina…Oh man..The taste is awful!! Its soo pungent, I’ve almost gagged a few times but I had to stop myself. I would take the pills ( if they have any, not sure) but I don’t want to be popping 20+ pills or more per day just to get a teaspoon of it.
> 
> I drink chlorella 2 times a day with a glass of water, I can handle strong tastes for health benefits, but I’m struggling soo much with chlorella.
> 
> How are ya’ll masking the taste?
> 
> I try to mix mine with CHL and water and gulp it down


 


Morning ladies I am the class wimp when it comes to the powder!! It is still making me gag too!!  I am purchasing some pills today.. I am also lowering my dose as I feel I am gaining weight as well, and the constipation is still here... Happy chlorella taking ladies!!


----------



## MrsMe

luckiestdestiny said:


> Are you taking spirulina too? I've noticed this common complaint in the thread with those taking it. Maybe take yours earlier. You can also try your chlorella earlier too.


 Nope, I don't take spirulina. I take 10 tablets only so far and I split them between bkfast and lunch/dinner. Either way I take the last 5 pills before 5pm.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

McQuay30 said:


> LD,
> 
> I was wondering by chance if you came across any other articles regarding CHL and Alzheimer's? I read a little bit about it in the following article: *Superfoods For Optimum Health: Chlorella and Spirulina by Mike Adams. *I figure "man" will try everything that they can "make" but "what if" there is something natural. My dad was just offically diagnosed with Dementia and based on what I have read he is already at stage 5. This have been a very emotional and trying week for my family.erplexed


 

Here's some of the stuff I came upon about Dementia.  It's in little snippets here and there but it is very hopeful.  36 percent stopped progressing in stages of dementia and over 30 percent improved after taking chlorella in a Japanese study.  In addition the high levels of Aluminum and other toxins could also cause the body to be unbalanced, causing disease. As chlorella clears toxins it could prove useful. This is something that, with approval from doctor, would need to be committed to with long term use.  Removing toxins takes months to do, and to turn around illness would take time. In addition it provides more oxygen needed for the brain to function well.  In addition it helps to alkanize the body.  A body that is in that state, is able to fight disease better. Here's to hoping chlorella could help.

http://www.1thinkhealthy.com/chlorella.html
*Shown to be helpful in the Fight against Alzheimer's, Dementia & Attention Deficit Disorder*
Alzheimer's patients have been demonstrated to have high levels of aluminum concentrated in their brains. This can come from several sources including soft drink cans (because the extremely low pH of soft drinks), many deodorants and cooking pots and utensils. Chlorella binds with aluminum and other heavy metals to pull them out. The huge amount of chlorophyll that Chlorella has provides oxygen to the brain aiding alertness and mental focus.


http://www.nutrition2000.com/Chlorella.cfm​Chlorella helps promote cardiovascular health as well as being helpful in fighting cancer. It aids digestion, bad breath, constipation, and is known as a detoxifier of heavy metals. It has been shown to be helpful in the fight against Alzheimer's, Dementia, and ADD. 
Chlorella is an alkalizer and helps balance the body's pH. It has an abundance of RNA and DNA that are associated with anti-aging. It also promotes growth in young people and has the capacity to stimulate the healing process in the body and stifle many diseases.

http://www.chlorella-asia.com/disease.htm
As scientists investigate a variety of promising approaches, a new emphasis on brain health through nutrition has emerged. In The Brain Wellness Plan, Drs. Jay Lombard and Carl Germane suggest that you can begin now, "no matter what your age - to add the nutrients so essential to supporting brain health and a vital brain-immune connection."
In this new nutritional approach to brain health, chlorella may be destined to play a vital role. A Japanese study shows that chlorella can significantly improve symptoms of dementia. A group of patients suffering from cerebrovascular dementia or Alzheimer's was given chlorella extract and tablets. *Thirty-two percent showed signs of alleviated dementia and 36% stopped developing further dementia*. (25)


----------



## luckiestdestiny

soonergirl said:


> Morning ladies I am the class wimp when it comes to the powder!! It is still making me gag too!! I am purchasing some pills today.. I am also lowering my dose as I feel I am gaining weight as well, and the constipation is still here... Happy chlorella taking ladies!!


 
Yeah if the constipation is there still, you're too high.  Also try lowering your juice intake or making it into a spritzer by adding water (still lowering the juice content).  I've noticed that people have been drinking huge amounts of juice (not you just in general) and that's just waaaay too much sugar.  If you're juicing it's different because you can control the sugar content by adding one fruit to some green veggies to cut the flavor. But for those buying straight juice there's a need to think it's juice so it must be good. Even w/o added sugar, juice is only good in moderation because that 8 0z juice has at least 2 pieces of fruit in it, and if you're drinking more, it's like you've had 4 or 6 pieces of fruit in a day or even more! Fruit and veggies are good, but fruit must be had in moderation. Up the veggies, lower the fruit a little HTH!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

perlenoire83 said:


> Nope, I don't take spirulina. I take 10 tablets only so far and I split them between bkfast and lunch/dinner. Either way I take the last 5 pills before 5pm.


 
Okay then. Do you take them with food? If so I guess  it's just one of your detox symptoms. If not, please try it with food to see if it helps.  I don't want anyone to have restless nights. I do, but that's just the way my life has always been since grave's came along. I'm sure it will eventually settle either way.


----------



## HairHustla

luckiestdestiny said:


> I thought it would be important. In addition, I thought I should add to those that are drinking way more juice then normal, that's a lot of sugar that could hinder their weight loss. Fruit is good, but in 8 ounces of juice there's at almost 2 pieces of fruit in there. So if you're drinking 2 or 3 glasses a day that's equivalent to 3-6 pieces of fruit! So you may want to make a spritzer to take your chlorella in this case. I take even my smoothies when I am taking chlorella and I add spring or distilled water (it makes the consistency like a regular drink instead of a smoothy and cuts the amount of juice....this can also be done with regular juice) and then I add my chlorella. It works just as good and tastes just the same. If you need more juice, add more to your liking. Just a suggestion.


 
Good suggestion,

I have not received mine yet so I don't know the levels of putridity that are involved but I was thinking that you ladies could also take some cut up fruit like maybe apple slices (without the skin)  and add the chlorella in a blender and just add maybe a half of a cup of cold water and puree the fruit into its own juice.  That would save on added sugar and you could doctor it up your own way by adding more or other types of fruit with a little stevia (a natural plant based sugar...I am getting of of splenda).  I don't know how it would work but maybe its an idea.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Okay so I just got off the phone with my mom (speaker phone. I was actually typing while she talked). Anyways I have to report that my mom lost 9 pounds total (she was just weighed at the doctor's office...she's had to go once a month lately as her test results aren't so great right now and they want to keep an eye on her). That's in about five weeks. But if you realize that my mom has lupus , and that she takes steroids it's nearly IMPOSSIBLE for her to lose weight (and she needs to, those steroids and stuff really made her gain and that's just not good for her joints as she's in pain anyways). I am really happy for her!  She credits the chlorella because that's the only thing she's doing differently.


----------



## TdotGirl

Coming in to say it's been 11 days since I last took Chlorella. I switched to another brand, ChlorEssence just to try it out.

I can't remember if anyone mentioned this but, when I went to a health food store, the owner was telling me to mix chlorella, flax seed oil, and hemp seed powder in a smoothie for more energy. I'll try this out when I have time to pick up the rest of the items.


----------



## Ladybelle

@luckiest destiny: congrats on the improvement in your mom's health, i know that's such a good thing for you and her. I hope she keeps improving!!! 

@those who also having sleep problems: I made the mistake and took two chlorella after  work the other night and I could not get to sleep for the life of me. I was up practicing braids until 12 & I'm usually in bed no later than 10pm. So, I will have to take my entire dosage in the a.m. to get my sleep at night. I needs my 8 hours! 

On another note, my appetite has remained significantly decreased. I have lost 3.6 pounds in one week. I am also doing some other things in combination with the chlorella which includes oil pulling. I am going to stay consistent with this for at least 30-40 days and then will decide If I am a lifer or not. 

The last good thing (although I'm a lil embarrased to admit) Chlorella is really helping my cigarette habit. I know this is bad,bad, bad especially since the focus of this is health, but I'm down to only 2 cigarettes a day in one week. By the time the month is over I'm praying to be a non-smoker!!  That benefit alone is enough to make me want to testify!  The taste of cigarettes is becoming kind of unpleasant when it wasn't before.  Yay to my health!!! 

Who knew that something as simple as taking chlorella daily would be the jumpstart to a much healthier future for me?  I didn't know it, but I'm glad I do now because when you know better, you do better!!!


----------



## belle_reveuse28

CurlyMoo said:


> Just wanted to share how I'm using Nettle. Beside drinking it, I rinse out the DC with it 2x a week, seal, detangle and style. I also use it in a spray bottle to my scalp and hair. Between wash days I just use it as my daily moisturizer and seal with a leave-in con and oil. Sometimes I don't use the leave-in con and just use nettle and castor oil. My hair is so soft and full. My hair is loving this.  You may need to strain yours if the tea escapes the bag. My spray bottle got so clogged up that I had to buy a new one.


 
LD and Moo,   what are the measurements you're using?  Like I used 4 bags last night for 3 cups of water.  Do you use more or less, or what are your ratios?  Thanks


----------



## belle_reveuse28

soonergirl said:


> Morning ladies I am the class wimp when it comes to the powder!! It is still making me gag too!! I am purchasing some pills today.. I am also lowering my dose as I feel I am gaining weight as well, and the constipation is still here... Happy chlorella taking ladies!!


 

Sooner, do you think the weight gain is coming from being backed up?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

belle_reveuse28 said:


> LD and Moo, what are the measurements you're using? Like I used 4 bags last night for 3 cups of water. Do you use more or less, or what are your ratios? Thanks


 Yall are seriously trying to grow some hair!  I use one or two bags at most and just let them steep for a while for more concentrated rinse (if we're talking about for the rinse). 

I just keep it simple on me and my wallet.


----------



## belle_reveuse28

luckiestdestiny said:


> Okay so I just got off the phone with my mom (speaker phone. I was actually typing while she talked). Anyways I have to report that my mom lost 9 pounds total (she was just weighed at the doctor's office...she's had to go once a month lately as her test results aren't so great right now and they want to keep an eye on her). That's in about five weeks. But if you realize that my mom has lupus , and that she takes steroids it's nearly IMPOSSIBLE for her to lose weight (and she needs to, those steroids and stuff really made her gain and that's just not good for her joints as she's in pain anyways). I am really happy for her! She credits the chlorella because that's the only thing she's doing differently.


 

God bless your mom, LD!  That is wonderful to hear!  I am keeping track of her progress because my aunt has everything your mom has and some of the women in my family also have heart disease and arthritis.  Most of them on prednisone and stuff like that...


----------



## belle_reveuse28

luckiestdestiny said:


> Yall are seriously trying to grow some hair! I use one or two bags at most and just let them steep for a while for more concentrated rinse (if we're talking about for the rinse).
> 
> I just keep it simple on me and my wallet.


 

LOL, no seriously, (laughing at myself) I figured it shouldn't be watered down and not get the full effect.... Hmmm.. maybe that's why my scalp felt initially like it was on FIYAH!!!   I had given it a good scritch before my ayurvedic rinse and did this.  The cut on my finger was burnin too!  LOL!  Okay, good, now that I know I can use less, that's really good because I was like how is this gonna last me a few weeks.  Thanks gurrrl....  


ETA:  I was looking at the box and thought, they weren't joking when they named these stinging nettles!  LOL... still weak


----------



## luckiestdestiny

luckiestdestiny said:


> yodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just received a Swanson Vitamin's catalog. They have three types of chlorella in tablet form. The one that caught my attention was their chlorella called "Chlorella Growth Factor"
> 
> Check it out at www.swansonvitamins.com/chlorellagrowthfactor
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the information Yodie. You know when I started reading it I instantly thought that this is a really good part of chlorella but not complete. It's great that they extracted more growth factor, but chlorella in general has tons of vitamins minerals and other stuff that the body needs in it's complete form. When I did some nosing around this is what I found on the site. My conclusion is that this would be great as "added chlorella growth factor to speed up hair and nails possibly, but not for cleansing the body or curing ailments. In addition other things in chlorella like amino acids also help to grow hair and the CGF does not have this. So it would be good to like get the one for $14.99 and maybe take one or two a day along with regular chlorella for an added boost. That's IF one wanted to. It's good info for someone who wants that extra kick of CGF but not as an alone supplement:
> 
> 
> *Swanson:* Dr. Kanamori, what is Chlorella Growth Factor and why is it called Growth Factor?
> *Dr. Kanamori:* Chlorella Growth Factor is a nucleotide/peptide complex derived from one of the fastest growing single-celled organisms on earth. When cultivated under optimal conditions, a single chlorella cell will multiply into 4 new cells every 20 hours, and it is the Chlorella Growth Factor that is responsible for this tremendous growth.
> *Swanson:* So if one newly cultivated chlorella cell multiplies 4 times in 20 hours, what happens over, say, a two-week period?
> *Dr. Kanamori:* I believe the calculation works out that from a single chlorella cell on Day 1 of cultivation to Day 14, two weeks later, approximately 67,000,000 new cells will have been created.
> *Swanson:* And it is the Chlorella Growth Factor that is responsible for this tremendous growth?
> *Dr. Kanamori:* Yes, the CGF promotes this rapid rate of reproduction and growth.
> *Swanson:* Exactly how does Chlorella Growth Factor produce this high rate of cellular reproduction and regeneration?
> *Dr. Kanamori:* CGF appears to enhance RNA/DNA functions responsible for the production of proteins, enzymes and cellular energy, stimulating tissue growth and repair and protecting cells against toxic substances.
> *Swanson:* When you say “tissue repair,” is this how CGF can help humans who take Chlorella Growth Factor in their quest for better health?
> *Dr. Kanamori:* Without question. CGF encourages the rejuvenation of the body’s own RNA/DNA; thus you will look and feel healthier. return to top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Swanson:* Would it be safe to say then, that because CGF stimulates cell growth to the extent of 1 cell multiplying to 67 million in 14 days, that Chlorella Growth Factor, when consumed by humans, will greatly help stimulate cellular growth and repair in the human body as well?
> *Dr. Kanamori:* Yes, that’s true. Because Chlorella Growth Factor enhances RNA/DNA functions responsible for the production of proteins, enzymes and energy at the cellular level and because many nutritionists believe the production of the body’s nucleic acids (RNA/DNA) declines with age, CGF is an exciting new health product that will help prevent premature aging.
> *Swanson:* As you know, Swanson Health Products has worked closely with Kyoto Chlorella Company for over two years to produce the world’s first Chlorella Growth Factor. To your knowledge is this the first time Chlorella Growth Factor has been isolated and put into an easy-to-take tablet form?
> *Dr. Kanamori:* Yes, this is the first time that Chlorella Growth Factor has ever been isolated in a pure powder form and put into a tablet. *Swanson:* If a person is already taking a chlorella supplement, would you recommend they stop taking it and step up to CGF? *Dr. Kanamori:* Because both whole chlorella and Chlorella Growth Factor have a different nutritional content and different health benefits, a person will receive maximum health benefits by taking both products, which is what I do on a daily
> 
> The CGF is 550 mg. Believe that's close to SN's.
> 
> They also have Chlorella and Fermented Turmeric combined.
> 
> Thought I'd post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just popped in my head, wondering if this will be helpful in addition to regular chlorella for those with illnesses?  The more healthy cells are reproduced and regenerated the better for the whole body. I may order one at $14.99 for my mom and I and tell her to take one or two a day along with her chlorella and see if that helps ....hmmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## HairHustla

LD,

That is so wonderful about your mom!  Praise God.


----------



## belle_reveuse28

luckiestdestiny said:


> luckiestdestiny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just received a Swanson Vitamin's catalog. They have three types of chlorella in tablet form. The one that caught my attention was their chlorella called "Chlorella Growth Factor"
> 
> Check it out at www.swansonvitamins.com/chlorellagrowthfactor
> 
> 
> 
> Just popped in my head, wondering if this will be helpful in addition to regular chlorella for those with illnesses? The more healthy cells are reproduced and regenerated the better for the whole body. I may order one at $14.99 for my mom and I and tell her to take one or two a day along with her chlorella and see if that helps ....hmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing...  Maybe to order some and take at least 2 a day in addition to my chlorella.  Right now i'm no 9 g, but will take it down to 6 as I hadn't taken it in 3 days and took 9g yesterday and was nauseated like noboyd's business.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## HairHustla

RAINOFGLORY said:


> @luckiest destiny: congrats on the improvement in your mom's health, i know that's such a good thing for you and her. I hope she keeps improving!!!
> 
> @those who also having sleep problems: I made the mistake and took two chlorella after work the other night and I could not get to sleep for the life of me. I was up practicing braids until 12 & I'm usually in bed no later than 10pm. So, I will have to take my entire dosage in the a.m. to get my sleep at night. I needs my 8 hours!
> 
> On another note, my appetite has remained significantly decreased. I have lost 3.6 pounds in one week. I am also doing some other things in combination with the chlorella which includes oil pulling. I am going to stay consistent with this for at least 30-40 days and then will decide If I am a lifer or not.
> 
> The last good thing (although I'm a lil embarrased to admit) Chlorella is really helping my cigarette habit. I know this is bad,bad, bad especially since the focus of this is health, but I'm down to only 2 cigarettes a day in one week. By the time the month is over I'm praying to be a non-smoker!! That benefit alone is enough to make me want to testify!  The taste of cigarettes is becoming kind of unpleasant when it wasn't before. Yay to my health!!!
> 
> Who knew that something as simple as taking chlorella daily would be the jumpstart to a much healthier future for me? I didn't know it, but I'm glad I do now because when you know better, you do better!!!


 
Rain that is fabulous news about your weight loss!  Too bad about your sleep though.  I know that I have had sleep apnea and insomnia for a while and by accident I began to notice I was sleeping better after taking some Omega 3, 6, 9.  You can pm me if you need info but I can tell you that it has helped me tremendously and now I can timidly be called a "morning person" whereas before I just wanted to shoot the first person that said anything to me!  Good luck to you.


----------



## yodie

Morning ladies. LDestiny, that's great about your mom. Rain of G, I'm praying that you become a non-smoker.

I took 6g's this morning. Think I'll stay here for awhile. Oh, my nails are white. 

I keep nettle rinse in my shower. I use it everyday.


----------



## belle_reveuse28

So I'm delivering as promised.. Here are some pics of my CHL face mask.  I just mixed 1/2 g of CHL with a dollop of mask (any kind will work) and applied it to my face... Of course I had to make these pics comical.  I'm single, we have to entertain ourselves! 

I also mixed 1g of CHL with some Jergen's and use that nightly.  I added some peppermint oil to it because it does have the faint smell of CHL.  My advice is this is something you'd want to wear when you're home for the evening.  I worked out and had it on the other day and there was a faint smell of fresh seaweed! LOL!  A girl can't smell like nothing from the ocean and keep her rep, knowhutImean!  So do this at night when you're sure to shower in the AM.

So this is me Hulkin' it out for beauty!  Lawd help me!

[IMG]http://hotimg25.fotki.com/a/71_178/28_123/untitled.jpg[/IMG]






Going Green can be cute and smart!  LOL


----------



## Muse

luckiestdestiny said:


> Okay so I just got off the phone with my mom (speaker phone. I was actually typing while she talked). Anyways I have to report that my mom lost 9 pounds total (she was just weighed at the doctor's office...she's had to go once a month lately as her test results aren't so great right now and they want to keep an eye on her). That's in about five weeks. But if you realize that my mom has lupus , *and that she takes steroids it's nearly IMPOSSIBLE for her to lose weight *(and she needs to, those steroids and stuff really made her gain and that's just not good for her joints as she's in pain anyways). I am really happy for her!  She credits the chlorella because that's the only thing she's doing differently.



EXACTLY! I have never weighed this much in my life until I started taking steroids. It makes you want to eat EVERYTHING. That is why this slimming down and appetite control is so amazing to me because I am still taking what is considered a medium dose of steroids and apparently the chlorella is overpowering those negative side effects. Thanks for updating us on your mom I am happy to hear that.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Muse said:


> EXACTLY! I have never weighed this much in my life until I started taking steroids. It makes you want to eat EVERYTHING. That is why this slimming down and appetite control is so amazing to me because I am still taking what is considered a medium dose of steroids and apparently the chlorella is overpowering those negative side effects. Thanks for updating us on your mom I am happy to hear that.
> 
> 
> 
> luckiestdestiny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckiestdestiny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just read something about chlorella and yeast(candida) infections and the doc recommeded taking chlorella tabs AND a separate chlorella extract(CGF).
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]*Take both chlorella extract (CGF) and tablets, the chlorella extract is concentrated source of the immune-enhancing substances that may help activating “yeast killing” macrophages. The tablets contain smaller amounts of CGF, but are rich with chlorella’s fibrous cell walls and chlorophyll that can help hasten removal of toxins. *[/FONT]
> 
> http://www.drsteger.com/Articles/candida_can_kill_your_vitality.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Muse! I just wanted to add for those that aren't clicking the article above why Muse mentions the yeast that it roughly says this I'm just pulling a part from the article:
> Bacteria, fungi and yeast can start a toxic chain reaction in your body with devastating effects. *Invisible to the naked eye, these silent assassins are linked to many health problems that often go misdiagnosed.* The late Dr. Bernard Jensen, noted natural authority, believed that “unfriendly” bacteria, fungi, yeast and viruses added highly poisonous wastes to the colon and bowel. Left unchecked, they can build up a toxic “pit” in your gut and create serious problems. This toxic buildup can be the root cause of some of the most common health complaints today
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Muse

luckiestdestiny said:


> Just popped in my head, wondering if this will be helpful in addition to regular chlorella for those with illnesses?  The more healthy cells are reproduced and regenerated the better for the whole body. I may order one at $14.99 for my mom and I and tell her to take one or two a day along with her chlorella and see if that helps ....hmmmm



I just read something about chlorella and yeast(candida) infections and the doc recommeded taking chlorella tabs AND a separate chlorella extract(CGF).

[FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*Take both chlorella extract (CGF) and tablets, the chlorella extract is concentrated source of the immune-enhancing substances that may help activating “yeast killing” macrophages. The tablets contain smaller amounts of CGF, but are rich with chlorella’s fibrous cell walls and chlorophyll that can help hasten removal of toxins. *[/FONT]

http://www.drsteger.com/Articles/candida_can_kill_your_vitality.htm


----------



## yodie

Dr. Told me that I have a lot of yeast. Maybe I need to look into this.

My bm was brown today. Shocked. Had 10 g's yesterday and I dropped down to 6g's today. 

What does this mean?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> Dr. Told me that I have a lot of yeast. Maybe I need to look into this.
> 
> My bm was brown today. Shocked. Had 10 g's yesterday and I dropped down to 6g's today.
> 
> What does this mean?


 
Not enough chlorella. Maybe your body just needs more right now. However with your elimination problems, you still should keep it low and work up. It's not like we all have to be green from the beginning.


----------



## yodie

So, that means that 10 isn't enuf and I'm dropping to 6. Guess everything Will adjust in time


----------



## ladytee2

I wonder if I should cut back.  I have been taking 6g for about a week and I have not lost any weight.  My appetite picked up when I got pms.  It wasnt as bad as usual.  I did add the spirulina.


----------



## VincyLongLocksWanted

McQuay30 said:


> LD,
> 
> I was wondering by chance if you came across any other articles regarding CHL and Alzheimer's?  I read a little bit about it in the following article: *Superfoods For Optimum Health: Chlorella and Spirulina by Mike Adams.  *I figure "man" will try everything that they can "make" but "what if" there is something natural.  My dad was just offically diagnosed with Dementia and based on what I have read he is already at stage 5.  This have been a very emotional and trying week for my family.erplexed



 He is blessed to have a great daughter like you around him.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

ladytee2 said:


> I wonder if I should cut back. I have been taking 6g for about a week and I have not lost any weight. My appetite picked up when I got pms. It wasnt as bad as usual. I did add the spirulina.


 
cutting back is only if you're gaining.

Not everyone loses weight right away. You only lose weight if your body needs it (meaning you're overweight). If you're skinny it's highly unlikely as chlorella just balances your body including your metabolism. In addition if you haven't taken chlorella long give it a chance. It took my mom 5 wks to lose 9 pounds. It can take up to 4 months to help balance the body. Some people it's working faster than others and also some are eating well in the first place so it's just adding to it. It won't help if you're eating badly every day, it only adds to help create an environment for weightloss.


----------



## jeabai

Going Green can be cute and smart! LOL[/quote]

Which Robert Kyosaki book is that?


----------



## IndianAngel22

I still can't keep up with this thread anymore. I miss when it was like 10 people in here lol! Well anywho,,,,, my questions that didn't get answered was that I've been pre-mixing my Chlorella a day or 2 in advance. I'm wondering if that's ok or if the Chlorella needs to be fresh. I want it to work like it should


----------



## AtlantaJJ

_
http://www.nutrition2000.com/Chlorella.cfm
Chlorella helps promote cardiovascular health as well as being helpful in fighting cancer. It aids digestion, bad breath, constipation, and is known as a detoxifier of heavy metals.* It has been shown to be helpful in the fight against Alzheimer's, Dementia, and ADD.*
Chlorella is an alkalizer and helps balance the body's pH. It has an abundance of RNA and DNA that are associated with anti-aging. It also promotes growth in young people and has the capacity to stimulate the healing process in the body and stifle many diseases.
_
I am so glad I have my dad taking this stuff!! His father died from Alzheimer's! God is good, I didn't even know that but I felt compelled to get my father on to this and he loves it....I can't wait until I tell him about this.

I also feel much more calm and focused these days myself!! I am impressing my friends here at the 

How do I get my 11 year old on the CHL. ??? :scratchch


----------



## luckiestdestiny

IndianAngel22 said:


> I still can't keep up with this thread anymore. I miss when it was like 10 people in here lol! Well anywho,,,,, my questions that didn't get answered was that I've been pre-mixing my Chlorella a day or 2 in advance. I'm wondering if that's ok or if the Chlorella needs to be fresh. I want it to work like it should


 Stop it woman. I'm happy others are chiming in.(lol)


Sorry about your question:

I don't believe it matters only a day or two. I wouldn't premix a week of chlorella or anything like that for preserving reasons.

But it is a food, and you could mix foods together until later. I haven't read anything on line saying you couldn't.

Hopefully others can chime in. Muse? Where are ya!  Yodie? I know someone has info on premixing if I don't.


----------



## Whimsy

Hi Girls,

Just checking in to say:

- i figured out the dose that makes me not farty at work, but just farty in the evenings.  I take 2 1g pills in the a.m. before work and then 4-5 g pills at night. (i will be changing to 4-5g of powder at night)

- my nails are growing super fast and are very white

- i haven't noticed any hair growth (at all), but my hair was recently dyed so i'll notice the growth as the color grows out.

- I bought chlorella a few days before discovering this thread, because I read that it was good for anemics and people who are irregular.   So far, this bad boy keeps me going like clockwork and I feel strong and energized!

- I didn't realize it, but I did have a detox phase.  I didn't get pimples, i got serious lethargia!!! But I'm over it now and am feeling great.

That's my lil update.  I'll try to report again in 2-3 weeks with any changes.

I'm so glad this stuff is working for everyone!!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Whimsy said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Just checking in to say:
> 
> - i figured out the dose that makes me not farty at work, but just farty in the evenings. I take 2 1g pills in the a.m. before work and then 4-5 g pills at night. (i will be changing to 4-5g of powder at night)
> 
> - my nails are growing super fast and are very white
> 
> - i haven't noticed any hair growth (at all), but my hair was recently dyed so i'll notice the growth as the color grows out.
> 
> - I bought chlorella a few days before discovering this thread, because I read that it was good for anemics and people who are irregular. So far, this bad boy keeps me going like clockwork and I feel strong and energized!
> 
> - I didn't realize it, but I did have a detox phase. I didn't get pimples, i got serious lethargia!!! But I'm over it now and am feeling great.
> 
> That's my lil update. I'll try to report again in 2-3 weeks with any changes.
> 
> I'm so glad this stuff is working for everyone!!!


 

Thanks Whimsy. How long have you been taking it (I know when you bought it, but when you're started it)?


----------



## ladytee2

_._

I am so glad I have my dad taking this stuff!! His father died from Alzheimer's! God is good, I didn't even know that but I felt compelled to get my father on to this and he loves it....I can't wait until I tell him about this.

I also feel much more calm and focused these days myself!! I am impressing my friends here at the 

How do I get my 11 year old on the CHL. ??? :scratchch[/quote]

My kids saw that green powder and were like ewww,  No way mom.  And my kids take vitamins everyday.  My six year old likes candy so much I had him on a probiotic at one time.  He begs for his vitamins.  This morning as I was explaining what chlorella was he was like just pass me my gummies.  I dont want that green stuff .


----------



## belle_reveuse28

jbailey said:


> Going Green can be cute and smart! LOL


 
Which Robert Kyosaki book is that? [/quote]


Rich Dad, Poor Dad LOL!!!  I am weak you recognized the cover!  hahaha


----------



## yodie

BR, you even have on a green shirt. I love it.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

ladytee2 said:


> _._
> 
> I am so glad I have my dad taking this stuff!! His father died from Alzheimer's! God is good, I didn't even know that but I felt compelled to get my father on to this and he loves it....I can't wait until I tell him about this.
> 
> I also feel much more calm and focused these days myself!! I am impressing my friends here at the
> 
> How do I get my 11 year old on the CHL. ??? :scratchch


 
My kids saw that green powder and were like ewww, No way mom. And my kids take vitamins everyday. My six year old likes candy so much I had him on a probiotic at one time. He begs for his vitamins. This morning as I was explaining what chlorella was he was like just pass me my gummies. I dont want that green stuff .[/quote]


Give them the tablets. No way are they going to take the powder unless you can hide it in a drink. they need less anyways so the tablets will last a long time with them and start them out on the right path. At 11 I'd give them 1 or 2 gms at the most...smaller kids I woudn't even give a gram but it will help their system as they get older and keep their bodies alkaline and hopefully disease free and healthy!


----------



## belle_reveuse28

yodie said:


> BR, you even have on a green shirt. I love it.


 

Hahaha...  i didnt even think about that!


----------



## pureebony

Im so sorry to be the irritant here but I dont think I can go through every post... but quick question what I am getting is that this chlorella promotes hair growth so I am planning to get this one

http://ai.pricegrabber.com/pi/1/73/18/17318731_640.jpg

is it ok to use? and also would I just use it alone or in combination with anything else?

Thanks.


----------



## Lady Kay 21

perlenoire83 said:


> I can't sleep!


  Welcome to the club! I kept on waking up in and out of sleep every hour tossing and turning. The past two nights have been restless and I have mini migranes all day....


----------



## AtlantaJJ

luckiestdestiny said:


> My kids saw that green powder and were like ewww, No way mom. And my kids take vitamins everyday. My six year old likes candy so much I had him on a probiotic at one time. He begs for his vitamins. This morning as I was explaining what chlorella was he was like just pass me my gummies. I dont want that green stuff .


 

Give them the tablets. *No way are they going to take the powder unless you can hide it in a drink*. they need less anyways so the tablets will last a long time with them and start them out on the right path. At 11 I'd give them 1 or 2 gms at the most...smaller kids I woudn't even give a gram but it will help their system as they get older and keep their bodies alkaline and hopefully disease free and healthy![/quote]
I'll give him a couple of quarters to try it...he'll do it for money  then I'll tell him why and he'll likely take them on his own (he's on a health kick)... he can take 6 tabs a day and work up to 12 - 15, that would be perfect for his lil' self.  

I'll give it a try.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

pureebony said:


> Im so sorry to be the irritant here but I dont think I can go through every post... but quick question what I am getting is that this chlorella promotes hair growth so I am planning to get this one
> 
> http://ai.pricegrabber.com/pi/1/73/18/17318731_640.jpg
> 
> is it ok to use? and also would I just use it alone or in combination with anything else?
> 
> Thanks.


 

All chlorella promotes regeneration that can lead to hair growth. How fast will depend on our body. I hope you have the patience necessary to see the full benefits. I only bring this up because it's a whole food and each person's body processes it differently. That said:  I checked it out. It looks good. I am one to take yaeyama chlorella, but I noticed this one is Japanese certified. The only one to stay away is chinese chlorella so it seems that you are set to go. I even see it list the CGF which is so important for chlorella! Congrats on starting chlorella please check in when you get it!


----------



## belle_reveuse28

pureebony said:


> Im so sorry to be the irritant here but I dont think I can go through every post... but quick question what I am getting is that this chlorella promotes hair growth so I am planning to get this one
> 
> http://ai.pricegrabber.com/pi/1/73/18/17318731_640.jpg
> 
> is it ok to use? and also would I just use it alone or in combination with anything else?
> 
> Thanks.


 
Hey Ebony, I havent' seen this one.  We took a poll and If I were you, I'd go with one of the brands that are most popular and that others are getting great results with.  Source Naturals, Earth Rise, Jarrows and Sun Chlorella are the most popular brands where there has been abundant available research on the efficacy, absorption rates, type of chlorella, etc.   These brands are all Japanese Yaeyama Chlorella, which is the type of Chlorella you want.  More than enough people are using these brands which would be able to tellyou how well they are doing.  I am using Source Naturals and its working very well.  I'd go with that one.  You can get it from Amazon for $28 adn Vitacost for $30.  Also, you can take this alone as your only supplement as it has all of the vitamins and minerals one pretty much needs.  I have to admit though, you're going to have to spend some time perusing the posts because it's just way too much info for me to retype here.  There's a lot to know, especially ways to use it or easiest ways to ingest, and detox systems and what to do... HTH


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Everyone please feel free to ask questions if you can't find it in your search through the thread. I realize it's getting long. I even had a pm suggestion to start another thread. My fear with that is that it will get confusing as to which thread to report back to and dissuade us from progress reports and having one centralized place to go to. I'm all about simplifying. I am happy there is so much interest, but I don't want others to feel overwhelmed with the size.


----------



## pureebony

luckiestdestiny said:


> All chlorella promotes regeneration that can lead to hair growth. How fast will depend on our body. I hope you have the patience necessary to see the full benefits. I only bring this up because it's a whole food and each person's body processes it differently. That said:  I checked it out. It looks good. I am one to take yaeyama chlorella, but I noticed this one is Japanese certified. The only one to stay away is chinese chlorella so it seems that you are set to go. I even see it list the CGF which is so important for chlorella! Congrats on starting chlorella please check in when you get it!



Thanks so much!! I really want to get on the bandwagon, hopefully it will give me that extra kick to more growth, will check in as soon as i get it!

Thanks again!


----------



## pureebony

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Hey Ebony, I havent' seen this one.  We took a poll and If I were you, I'd go with one of the brands that are most popular and that others are getting great results with.  Source Naturals, Earth Rise, Jarrows and Sun Chlorella are the most popular brands where there has been abundant available research on the efficacy, absorption rates, type of chlorella, etc.   These brands are all Japanese Yaeyama Chlorella, which is the type of Chlorella you want.  More than enough people are using these brands which would be able to tellyou how well they are doing.  I am using Source Naturals and its working very well.  I'd go with that one.  You can get it from Amazon for $28 adn Vitacost for $30.  Also, you can take this alone as your only supplement as it has all of the vitamins and minerals one pretty much needs.  I have to admit though, you're going to have to spend some time perusing the posts because it's just way too much info for me to retype here.  There's a lot to know, especially ways to use it or easiest ways to ingest, and detox systems and what to do... HTH



Thanks for the tips, there are so many pages to sift through though and Im going to have to get a pen and pad!! lol but its a Japanese make so its safe! im thinking of combining it with some other natural supplements I have... im going research it too.

thanks.


----------



## soonergirl

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Sooner, do you think the weight gain is coming from being backed up?


 

Yeah that and I am still craving junk!!! Bought some jarrow brand chlorella pills today so I will add these and I got some aloe pills... Congrats to all of those that are seeing changes in the health of themselves and the health of their family members... This is a blessing...


----------



## belle_reveuse28

Hey Ld,  I was thinking, maybe we can put together an informational intro for people on the first post.  I'd be willing to help you.   We could hit some basic bullets on brands, dosage, suggestions on how to take, when to take, the expected amt of time to see progress, detox symptoms, and whatever you can think of.   On some of the other long wagons on the forum, the OP did this and it helped so that she didn't get as many PMs, or people who are overwhelmed with the amt of pages but want to join.  Id be willing to write some quick bullets on brands, the importance of CGF, when to take, with what or how, and if you want to address the others.  I'll PM them to you adn then you can edit the first post and add this info.  Let me know what you think...


----------



## MsCounsel

luckiestdestiny said:


> Welcome MsCounsel,
> 
> I'm glad you purchased Chlorella. Please realize that everyone's hair is being worked on in their bodies on time. Some faster then others as this product also cleanses the body of toxins, provides correct nutrition (including amino acids, vitamins, and minerals) and encourages fast cell renewal (increasing nail growth, hair, etc). I really want to encourage you to stick with it and don't let impatience get in the way! Here's to your health and hair.


 
Oh Please.... I AM IN LOVE ALREADY!!!!!  No worries but thanks.  I mentioned my hair but I have for the last year read about the health benefits of superfoods.  I am using this for overall body health.  I used to drink Odwalla drinks so that I could obtain some of the benefits but way too many carbs. 

Anywhoo.  I wanted to report back. Now last week I started taking Coconut oil internally as a detox.  I started Chlorella on TUESDAY evening.  TOM is also visiting me.  Usually during this time, I am extremely sluggish and tired no matter how much sleep I am able to get.  Well, yesterday, I noticed that I had energy all day.  In fact, when I got home, I did laundry, worked out, fried fish, and made lunch for today.  I had crazy energy.  I am so excited.  Any hair benes will be an added bonus.  I am thrilled.   I am reasonably healthy but I have asthma and severe allergies.  I take supplements and have never felt this great.   I pushed aside all of my vitamins and will take them only on the weekend since I leave the chlorella at work.  I will continue to take it along with coconut oil and spirulina.  

This is a great journey.  I wish everyone luck....


----------



## MsCounsel

Re the Chlorella/Sprulina book by Adams.  Forgive me if this was already posted.  

There is a free download.  Copy the below link and it will navigate you to the download page.   

http://www.truthpublishing.com/chlorellaspirulina_p/pdf-cat21249.htm


----------



## luckiestdestiny

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Hey Ld, I was thinking, maybe we can put together an informational intro for people on the first post. I'd be willing to help you. We could hit some basic bullets on brands, dosage, suggestions on how to take, when to take, the expected amt of time to see progress, detox symptoms, and whatever you can think of. On some of the other long wagons on the forum, the OP did this and it helped so that she didn't get as many PMs, or people who are overwhelmed with the amt of pages but want to join. Id be willing to write some quick bullets on brands, the importance of CGF, when to take, with what or how, and if you want to address the others. I'll PM them to you adn then you can edit the first post and add this info. Let me know what you think...


 
This sounds good. Would we put the info in a separate thread to refer people to read, or would we just pm the info to others as a guide? Let me know and just pm me what info you come up with and I'll add my two cents. Anyone else want to chime in please do so!


----------



## Dare~to~Dream

*This thread is way too long to read/keep up with.    Anyway, I got my green powder today.  I plan to mix it with green smoothies. I expect to receive my chlorella capsules very soon.*


----------



## belle_reveuse28

luckiestdestiny said:


> This sounds good. Would we put the info in a separate thread to refer people to read, or would we just pm the info to others as a guide? Let me know and just pm me what info you come up with and I'll add my two cents. Anyone else want to chime in please do so!


 

Actually, you can put it at the very first post of this thread which still should be editable, but only you can do it since you were the OP.  I wrote a small intro to the info I submitted to you.  So basically, make a line under your first post (hit edit first), and then copy and paste the info, add what you want adn then hit save.  That way, when people come to this thread, there will be the introductory info right there.  You can also say something about what other questions they may have at that point can be found in the thread.  People are still going to have to read, cause you just can't get away with not doing so.  But at least the intro will give them a guide on how to get started...   I tried to hit the major points, but I think I didn't include what results people are getting, and how long to wait before you see real changes, I think you said 4 months.  I'm sure you'll see waht's missing.  What do you think?


----------



## CurlyMoo

Oh, please don't start a new thread. I feared as this thread gets bigger that the requests would come. I like the idea of adding the pertinent information to the first post. If the first post get's too full maybe you can also add to your other posts on the first page. This is my default thread, the first place I come to when I enter the site.


----------



## Candycane044

LD I'm so happy to hear about your mom!  As far as my check-in, I still don't crave sweets and I haven't been eating as much.  My energy is still SO high everyday, and I have not needed naps as mentioned before.  My skin is starting to look wonderful and I have had acne and scars from acne most of my life.  I've been looking in the mirror in disbelief about how great my skin looks.  I will post pictures in a few more weeks.

My hair is definitely getting thicker, however I've noticed that my nails are not as hard as they were before.  I'm thinking maybe I should up my dosage, I'm still taking a little more than 3g.  My BM are still green but I want my nails to be harder again.


----------



## Candycane044

CurlyMoo said:


> Oh, please don't start a new thread. I feared as this thread gets bigger that the requests would come. I like the idea of adding the pertinent information to the first post. If the first post get's too full maybe you can also add to your other posts on the first page. This is my default thread, the first place I come to when I enter the site.



I too like this idea.  I think that the first post should be edited.  And thank you ladies (belle and LD) for volunteering to do this!


----------



## CurlyMoo

luckiestdestiny said:


> Okay so I just got off the phone with my mom (speaker phone. I was actually typing while she talked). Anyways I have to report that my mom lost 9 pounds total (she was just weighed at the doctor's office...she's had to go once a month lately as her test results aren't so great right now and they want to keep an eye on her). That's in about five weeks. But if you realize that my mom has lupus , and that she takes steroids it's nearly IMPOSSIBLE for her to lose weight (and she needs to, those steroids and stuff really made her gain and that's just not good for her joints as she's in pain anyways). I am really happy for her! She credits the chlorella because that's the only thing she's doing differently.


 
Does your mum work out at all? I'm thinking that CHL and exercise are the perfect companion.


----------



## CurlyMoo

luckiestdestiny said:


> Yeah if the constipation is there still, you're too high. Also try lowering your juice intake or making it into a spritzer by adding water (still lowering the juice content). I've noticed that people have been drinking huge amounts of juice (not you just in general) and that's just waaaay too much sugar. If you're juicing it's different because you can control the sugar content by adding one fruit to some green veggies to cut the flavor. But for those buying straight juice there's a need to think it's juice so it must be good. Even w/o added sugar, juice is only good in moderation because that 8 0z juice has at least 2 pieces of fruit in it, and if you're drinking more, it's like you've had 4 or 6 pieces of fruit in a day or even more! Fruit and veggies are good, but fruit must be had in moderation. Up the veggies, lower the fruit a little HTH!


 
Very interesting, I just noticed this while going back to catch posts I missed. This could be my problem with constipation. I add too much juice. I have been adding water to my CHL juice lately because I wanted to loosen the smoothy. 

*UPDATE*:

My nails look like I have french tips.


----------



## belle_reveuse28

*UPDATE*:

My nails look like I have french tips.[/quote]


Mine too!


----------



## CurlyMoo

belle_reveuse28 said:


> *LD and Moo, what are the measurements you're using? *Like I used 4 bags last night for 3 cups of water. Do you use more or less, or what are your ratios? Thanks


 


luckiestdestiny said:


> Yall are seriously trying to grow some hair!* I use one or two bags at most* and just let them steep for a while for more concentrated rinse (if we're talking about for the rinse).
> 
> I just keep it simple on me and my wallet.


 
Doh!  I use all the bags I have been saving which at this point is 20 tea bags and add them to 3-4 cups of water and set to low heat. I'm still getting dark Nettle smelling tea out of it. I save whatever I don't use in the refrigerator for daily moisturizing.  My braidouts have never be this soft and supple. It's almost like touching my little nieces hair but much thicker.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Welcome to all the new ladies! 

I got my Earthrise Cookbook in the mail today. I have only skimmed it, and there are recipes for alcoholic beverages. ( I remember someone asking) So far I have learned when cooking or mixing, the green powder should be the last item you put in. It is fine heated, but just like other foods, they loose their nutrients the longer they cook. I will post more findings as I go through it a little more.

LD, great news about your mom , much continued success to her.

My 8 and 5 yr olds are loving being green. They each take (5) 200mg tiny pills per day. They race each other swallowing. So far, my son no symptoms, my daughter had a fever and tummy bubbles and a bit of fatigue. She is great today. Right now she is at the YMCA working off the extra energy. My six yr old still has difficulty swallowing pills and he does not want to chew them. So he does the bolthouse farms drinks.

My husband and 18 year old son are yet another story. They do not like the color green I suppose, they want no part of it, but I am not giving up on them. I will keep working until I win. 

Enjoy all the heathly benefits of being GREEN ladies! Have a great evening.


----------



## Whimsy

luckiestdestiny said:


> Thanks Whimsy. How long have you been taking it (I know when you bought it, but when you're started it)?



Um, I think it was 3 or 4 weeks?


----------



## McQuay30

LD AND *VincyLongLocksWanted*

THANKS SO MUCH FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!

I will one day get the hand of how to properly navigate and reply to people.


----------



## lusciousladie07

Is anyone taking the Vitamin Shoppe Super Chlorella brand and having good results in either hair growth, weight loss or just overall health? I bought this brand and want to make sure its as good as the others...


----------



## trey21

AtlantaJJ said:


> Give them the tablets. *No way are they going to take the powder unless you can hide it in a drink*. they need less anyways so the tablets will last a long time with them and start them out on the right path. At 11 I'd give them 1 or 2 gms at the most...smaller kids I woudn't even give a gram but it will help their system as they get older and keep their bodies alkaline and hopefully disease free and healthy!


I'll give him a couple of quarters to try it...he'll do it for money  then I'll tell him why and he'll likely take them on his own (he's on a health kick)... he can take 6 tabs a day and work up to 12 - 15, that would be perfect for his lil' self.  

I'll give it a try.[/QUOTE]
Once I told showed my kids on the website that chlorella promotes growth in children, they were willing to take it in any form.  Right now they are taking the pills but they love the naked juice and bolthouse farms and want to try the powder mixed with those.  I'll probably incorporate it by making some fruit smooties for the family this weekend.  My husband and I are up to 9 grams (he won't touch the powder) and the kids (ages 12 and 15) are taking 2 grams each.  So far I am the only one with detox symptoms.  I actually stayed home today...flu like symptoms.  Hopefully I'll be better by tomorrow.


----------



## IndianAngel22

luckiestdestiny said:


> Everyone please feel free to ask questions if you can't find it in your search through the thread. I realize it's getting long. I even had a pm suggestion to start another thread. My fear with that is that it will get confusing as to which thread to report back to and dissuade us from progress reports and having one centralized place to go to. I'm all about simplifying. I am happy there is so much interest, but I don't want others to feel overwhelmed with the size.



Please don't close the thread or change it. I was one of the people who complained but not about the size of this thread, but about how many people are on it. If you switch threads and everyone goes to the new one it's going to be the same thing. I just need to check in more often so as not to get lost. An when you start switching threads it gets confusing unless you close the final one 100%, and then it becomes people just asking the same questions over and over again. I mean it's your choice sense it's your thread but it's just so many people interested in Chlorella now, that's what's making the thread so hard to keep up with, and that's a big accomplishment


----------



## PGirl

I promised myself I would read this entire thread before posting because I'm so hooked on what is going on here and I want know everything! I did it!  I did it! 

I am so jealous of those who started out with this in January...the "LHCF Pioneers" if you will.  Why?  Because you are a true example of passion and determination that I strive for in my life.  Here some of you are with detox symptoms that are truly unpleasant, yet you are pushing on.  Here you are with no "hair progress pics" yet you believe in your heart that you are on the verge of something amazing (you are right my friends).  LHCF has not yet seen the type of results that will follow and I am on board all the way.

I was told a long time ago that I should take chlorella and spirulina.  Why?  Because I have a pinched nerve and the pain is awful at times.  I was told that this ailment is caused by toxic metals in the body.  I tried it a long time ago at a very low dosage and just stopped taking it for some reason.  Fast forward years later, I get addicted to a site called LHCF because I want to take better care of my hair.  Then a thread shows up called How about taking Chlorella.  It was divine intervention.  You have opened my eyes and I am happy to report that I have gone green for real this time and I am all about Chlorella for life.  

I am taking Source Naturals pills right now, but the powder is ordered and should be here any day from Vitacost.  I am taking 5g and am planning to increase to maybe 9g or more since I (like LuckyD) have thyroid disease (I also had radiated iodine treatments) and I will be on medication for life.  I have not had many detox symptoms and I have only been on it since March 1.  I did have a dry patch of skin just under my left chin.  And BMs didn't happen until today.  It wasn't green though (I don't think).  I added spirulina 2 days ago and wow my energy level went up!  

Y'all I feel so good.  My dreams are so wonderful.  I can cope with bad situations/moods better now because I just have this undescribable feeling of well-being.  I am single and sometimes I feel lonely, but for some reason now, I think things will be okay.  My outlook is different.  The only thing that has changed is the Chlorella/Spirulina.  I am happy to report that in only a few days, my back and neck pain from a pinched nerve is down to a small pull...no pain at all just a little catch that I am hoping goes away with time.  I know something good is going on inside and I am expecting a growth spurt due to CHL protein and growth factor.  I will not repurchase the many other vits that I take.  I will probably just keep the MSM, Olive Leaf Extract, Colloidal Silver and of course Oil pulling.

I plan to stay on this Green Wagon (Who needs a "Bandwagon" anyway?) for life and I will continue to update you all on my progress.  

Thanks OP for a wonderful thread and I wish all of you and your families, most of all HEALTH because the rest of your dreams will no doubt follow...


----------



## Kimbosheart

Wow, this thread grows by leaps and bounds, much like our hair will after a few months of chlorella.

Im still doing fine. Im holding steady at 10grams of chlorella day. I have been breaking it up into 6grams in the morning, 2 in the afternoon and 2 at night. The 2nd and 3rd doses are pill form and the morning dose is powder.

My skin is crappy but I recently started Oil Pulling on the first so I suspect it has something to do with that. No zits but its not as smooth as it was before, I think it will pass, im just cleansing a little deeper now and I havent been eating well these past few days. I'll be better again starting tomorrow.

I look forward to my nettle tea at night now, its such a comfort. My scalp hasn't stopped tingling over the past week. I hope thats only good things. 

I finally found a scale, I actually haven't lost but 5 pounds or so. for a total of 10 since I've been on the shake. Im much tighter and leaner though which isn't exactly what I was hoping for but at the same time I don't mind, just means more squats.

I fell off the workout wagon, but starting tomorrow I will be back on it, I got the Mel B video. I wasn't working out to lose weight but I truly feel that the change in my diet and the changes inside my body worked better and faster when I was working out. I could see almost instant results.

Welcome all the newbies. Congratulations. I think LuckyD and I as well as a few others have been on the Chlorella for the longest (within this thread). Im sure some of us wouldnt mind answering questions so Lucky can get a break. Additionally BelleR has a whole bunch of knowledge to share.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Actually, you can put it at the very first post of this thread which still should be editable, but only you can do it since you were the OP. I wrote a small intro to the info I submitted to you. So basically, make a line under your first post (hit edit first), and then copy and paste the info, add what you want adn then hit save. That way, when people come to this thread, there will be the introductory info right there. You can also say something about what other questions they may have at that point can be found in the thread. People are still going to have to read, cause you just can't get away with not doing so. But at least the intro will give them a guide on how to get started... I tried to hit the major points, but I think I didn't include what results people are getting, and how long to wait before you see real changes, I think you said 4 months. I'm sure you'll see waht's missing. What do you think?


 
Received your pm. I'm going through it tomorrow to see what needs to be added and it should be placed by tomorrow night. Yay!  It looks pretty complete in and of itself. Thanks so much for this suggestion.  I really want to help the newbies but still keep this thread in tact.  I agree with that you say about how people are going to have to read and can't get away with  not doing so. After all this is lhcf and we thirst for knowledge here! This thread has so much valuable stuff in it it would be a shame to skim over. And if cut into more than one, can confuse and divide the purpose and comraderie that we share here. So I think this is the perfect solution. I'll post when it's up.  You did a really great job with the info that you compiled! I would post it earlier but I have a major paper that counts for fifty percent of my grade and it's no joke as this class is insane!  Thanks so much.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

CurlyMoo said:


> Oh, please don't start a new thread. *I feared as this thread gets bigger that the requests would come*. I like the idea of adding the pertinent information to the first post. If the first post get's too full maybe you can also add to your other posts on the first page. This is my default thread, the first place I come to when I enter the site.


 Bellveuse28 came up with a good solution and it entails what you're talking about here. Where a quick start guide is added to the first page of the post. I'm going to work on it today and tomorrow,, Bell did a lot of it already and I'm just going to double check if any other info is necessary.

The requests have come.  I understand why but I don't think it would make anything easier because then there'd be two threads out there or more and then no one would know where to post, and it would just become a hindrance (You know my simplicity motto).  I think the idea is in the right place, but that like you said this is a default thread for some (I know it is for me). It's the first place I look before I even search the rest of the thread.  I want us to keep our bond so to speak. 

So I think we have a solution that can make everyone happy and the newbies a little less confused. Instead of asking them to look back in the thread we can refer them to the first page if they haven't looked yet for the quick start guide. I'll post and let every one know when it's complete which will be very soon.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Candycane044 said:


> LD I'm so happy to hear about your mom! As far as my check-in, I still don't crave sweets and I haven't been eating as much. My energy is still SO high everyday, and I have not needed naps as mentioned before. My skin is starting to look wonderful and I have had acne and scars from acne most of my life. I've been looking in the mirror in disbelief about how great my skin looks. I will post pictures in a few more weeks.
> 
> My hair is definitely getting thicker, however I've noticed that my nails are not as hard as they were before. I'm thinking maybe I should up my dosage, I'm still taking a little more than 3g. My BM are still green but I want my nails to be harder again.


 
If you aren't having any symptoms up it!  The maintanence dose is around 5-6 grams per the articles I posted earlier anyways. That's the dose that most people should strive for in the long run (after increases for healing,etc, if they go that route)


----------



## luckiestdestiny

CurlyMoo said:


> Does your mum work out at all? I'm thinking that CHL and exercise are the perfect companion.


 

Unfortunately because she's so far along in her stage of systemic lupus, the docs don't want her to exercise.  Her body can swell too much and start attacking itself. She's even on oxygen now (they just did it as they found that all her organs are being attacked including lungs right now) So that's why she's been understandably frustrated.  They used to recommend exercise but at this stage they're avidly against it.  Ironic lose weight w/o exercise. Though it can be done, it just takes longer. I agree if she could exercise the CHL would take it to another level!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

PGirl said:


> I promised myself I would read this entire thread before posting because I'm so hooked on what is going on here and I want know everything! I did it! I did it!
> 
> I am so jealous of those who started out with this in January...the "LHCF Pioneers" if you will. Why? Because you are a true example of passion and determination that I strive for in my life. Here some of you are with detox symptoms that are truly unpleasant, yet you are pushing on. Here you are with no "hair progress pics" yet you believe in your heart that you are on the verge of something amazing (you are right my friends). LHCF has not yet seen the type of results that will follow and I am on board all the way.
> 
> I was told a long time ago that I should take chlorella and spirulina. Why? Because I have a pinched nerve and the pain is awful at times. I was told that this ailment is caused by toxic metals in the body. I tried it a long time ago at a very low dosage and just stopped taking it for some reason. Fast forward years later, I get addicted to a site called LHCF because I want to take better care of my hair. Then a thread shows up called How about taking Chlorella. It was divine intervention. You have opened my eyes and I am happy to report that I have gone green for real this time and I am all about Chlorella for life.
> 
> I am taking Source Naturals pills right now, but the powder is ordered and should be here any day from Vitacost. I am taking 5g and am planning to increase to maybe 9g or more since I (like LuckyD) have thyroid disease (I also had radiated iodine treatments) and I will be on medication for life. I have not had many detox symptoms and I have only been on it since March 1. I did have a dry patch of skin just under my left chin. And BMs didn't happen until today. It wasn't green though (I don't think). I added spirulina 2 days ago and wow my energy level went up!
> 
> Y'all I feel so good. My dreams are so wonderful. I can cope with bad situations/moods better now because I just have this undescribable feeling of well-being. I am single and sometimes I feel lonely, but for some reason now, I think things will be okay. My outlook is different. The only thing that has changed is the Chlorella/Spirulina. I am happy to report that in only a few days, my back and neck pain from a pinched nerve is down to a small pull...no pain at all just a little catch that I am hoping goes away with time. I know something good is going on inside and I am expecting a growth spurt due to CHL protein and growth factor. I will not repurchase the many other vits that I take. I will probably just keep the MSM, Olive Leaf Extract, Colloidal Silver and of course Oil pulling.
> 
> I plan to stay on this Green Wagon (Who needs a "Bandwagon" anyway?) for life and I will continue to update you all on my progress.
> 
> Thanks OP for a wonderful thread and I wish all of you and your families, most of all HEALTH because the rest of your dreams will no doubt follow...


 
Welcome PGirl. I am so happy that your pain is getting smaller. Here's to hoping it becomes nonexistent.  As for thyroid disease and radioactive iodine I am also happy I found chlorella because of taking this. It supposedly stays in your system a year after with traces for years that can cause thyroid cancer down the line. I'm happy Chlorella clears out toxins and binds to them to get them outta the system because I wish I could undo the mistake of saying yes, but I can't turn back the hands of time. I was listening to doctors and misinformed. I thought they must know everything so I should just do what they say. I didn't get second opinions, I didn't research the outcome of doing so. So anyways I am happy that you're taking chlorella too so it can clear out those toxins from that medicine and alkanize our body so that it can be a disease fighting machine!

I thank you also for actually reading the whole thread. I know it is huge now and can be really a daunting task.  And of course happy health and happy hair growing.  Again welome!


----------



## Dare~to~Dream

*I finally read all of the pages I missed!  I HAD to read/finish in one sitting...took a LONG TIME though (just finished a few minutes after 3:00 AM ).  There is so much useful info. in this thread.  I have to admit I am a bit afraid to take chlorella capsules now....I DO NOT want to experience nausea and I definitely don't want to get sick.  Now, I am still taking chlorophyll and it's only one capsule every time you eat...I only experienced bloating and it went away after a couple of days.  I am interested in using chlorella for undereye circles and childhood scars--thanks for posting about that LuckiestDestiny.  Anyway, the capsules should be in the mail by the end of this week.  I will start the green powder (which has chlorella, spirulina, and probiotics among other things) today in my green shake.*


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Dare~to~Dream said:


> *I finally read all of the pages I missed! I HAD to read/finish in one sitting...took a LONG TIME though (just finished a few minutes after 3:00 AM ). There is so much useful info. in this thread. I have to admit I am a bit afraid to take chlorella capsules now....I DO NOT want to experience nausea and I definitely don't want to get sick.  Now, I am still taking chlorophyll and it's only one capsule every time you eat...I only experienced bloating and it went away after a couple of days. I am interested in using chlorella for undereye circles and childhood scars--thanks for posting about that LuckiestDestiny. Anyway, the capsules should be in the mail by the end of this week. I will start the green powder (which has chlorella, spirulina, and probiotics among other things) today in my green shake.*


 
You shouldn't be afraid. Most of the detoxing is from the chlorophyll in the chlorella and you already know what that experience is like for you (detox). The other stuff in the chlorella: CGF, amino acids, vitamins, minerals cause regeneration of cells causing hair and nail growth and healing.  So you should be psyched as you already know what your detox symptoms are.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

IndianAngel22 said:


> *I still can't keep up with this thread anymore. I miss when it was like 10 people in here lol!* Well anywho,,,,, my questions that didn't get answered was that I've been pre-mixing my Chlorella a day or 2 in advance. I'm wondering if that's ok or if the Chlorella needs to be fresh. I want it to work like it should


 

the more the merrier


----------



## Blaque*Angel

MsCounsel said:


> Re the Chlorella/Sprulina book by Adams. Forgive me if this was already posted.
> 
> There is a free download. Copy the below link and it will navigate you to the download page.
> 
> http://www.truthpublishing.com/chlorellaspirulina_p/pdf-cat21249.htm


 


thank you it was already posted but the link would not work so now i can forward this to others


----------



## Blaque*Angel

CurlyMoo said:


> Oh, please don't start a new thread. I feared as this thread gets bigger that the requests would come. I like the idea of adding the pertinent information to the first post. If the first post get's too full maybe you can also add to your other posts on the first page. This is my default thread, the first place I come to when I enter the site.


 


i agree


----------



## Blaque*Angel

well, i got my spirulina powder today 

i've not tasted it yet but hope its not THAT bad!!! I did not find chlorella bad tasting at all 

I also got 200g's of nettle leaves, so i will be drinking this and also doing rinses once a week!! 

OK on to Chlorella, i've been doing a little experiment since the end of last week! i've been mixing a table spoon of chlorella with a tea spoon of MSM and mixing it in freshly squeezed orange juice. i bet a lot of you are thinking  but it only tastes bitter because of the MSM... 

Anyway i drink this before i go to sleep, i crash out, completely knock out and have the most beautiful colorful, vivid, exciting dreams which i control completely. i feel my head throbbing the whole night like my hair is growing at a faster rate 

I'm going to up my dose of chlorella today, i will be drinking it three times a day now instead of two.

I still feel energetic, my nails are beginning to look faker ,very white and shiny 
(i was always asked if i was wearing false nails even before chlorella, so i look forward to seeing the lengths they will grow!)

I'm in love with this superfood


----------



## Muse

IndianAngel22 said:


> *I still can't keep up with this thread anymore.* I miss when it was like 10 people in here lol! Well anywho,,,,, my questions that didn't get answered was that I've been pre-mixing my Chlorella a day or 2 in advance. I'm wondering if that's ok or if the Chlorella needs to be fresh. I want it to work like it should



I know what you mean BUT I am very happy that more and more people are catching on so it doesn't bother me just hard to keep up and I check it daily!

I think posting useful info in the 1st thread is a great idea. That will give me a place to put all of the links and pdfs I find.

IndianAngel I'm not sure if it will be ok for you to premix but like LD said I would only let it sit premixed for a couple of days if you must (I would really only feel safe with 2 days at the most). Only because when it's sitting there mixed with other chemicals from the juice I don't know if any of the nutrients are being broken down. It may be inconvienient but I would just mix it fresh daily that way you know for SURE that you are not taking anything away from it. HTH!

Welcome to all new comers. We are all very excited about chlorella and hope you all get just as excited and like LD and Kimbosheart said any questions please ask. I would hate to have someone with a detox symptom who just deals with it because they are to nervous to ask-when they probably should scale back. No one really expects new comers to go through ALL the posts, that's insane!


----------



## BrandNew

Ok I just read this entire thread and I will definitely be purchasing this soon. My friend has been telling me about this for months now so I will give it a try.


----------



## Muse

Blaque*Angel said:


> *well, i got my spirulina powder today *



Cool which brand did you get? I've been taking Earthrise for almost a month and I was going to drop it and just go with my chlorella because I didn't want to deal with taking a bunch of stuff but then someone posted how good it was for hair growth AND I read that it's good at keeping Candida overgrowth at bay. That right there is enough for me to keep taking it, besides it has A LOT of protein and hair is protein so I'm guessing this will just add to the grwoth and strength that chlorella gives us.


----------



## Muse

BrandNew said:


> Ok I just read this entire thread and I will definitely be purchasing this soon. My friend has been telling me about this for months now so I will give it a try.



Hi BrandNew, welcome! So your friend has been taking it for a while? What results has he/she seen?


----------



## sheba1

CurlyMoo said:


> Does anyone have any online coupons or source codes for Vitacost.com?



This will get you 5%  PD93MWB6


----------



## sheba1

mariofmagdal said:


> In some of the readings its been said people buy the powder generally to cook with.
> I ordered a Earthrise Cookbook. My daughter is five and after 4 days she is detoxing with flu symptoms, thanks to the snow, she will not miss any school. Also, she is tired all the time, but it will pass. We are gonna ride it out.



Ooooh, I think this is great!  Do you mind sharing some of the ways you've been incorporating chlorella for your daughter?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

My son took three tabs last night! 

My dad just ordered another bottle of the SN CHL


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Muse said:


> *I think posting useful info in the 1st thread is a great idea. That will give me a place to put all of the links and pdfs I find.
> *
> !


Please post that link in her today so I can bookmark it.

I again apologize for being so drive-by-ish  I  have a lot of work going on with my project at work.....

I'm still reading though.

 all the new people who are just starting out!! I got my dad on this  and next I'm working my son on to it, he's 11 just think of all the benefits he will reap. My father is 74 and he is reaping benefits too!!


----------



## mariofmagdal

sheba1 said:


> Ooooh, I think this is great!  Do you mind sharing some of the ways you've been incorporating chlorella for your daughter?



Two kiddos take the tiny 200mg tablets. They already take MSM capsules and a multi everyday. I give them the tablets 30 min before meal-time. Their dosage equals 1g. They also drink the Bolthouse Farms Green Goodness Smoothie. One son can only deal with the drink for now, he is 7 and has not mastered swallowing pills. His MSM is opened and added to his juice, not the green one.

If we come up with anything more creative, I will surely post. Go GREENS!

I just got the cookbook yesterday, I haven't tried anything yet.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Muse said:


> Cool which brand did you get? I've been taking Earthrise for almost a month and I was going to drop it and just go with my chlorella because I didn't want to deal with taking a bunch of stuff but then someone posted how good it was for hair growth AND I read that it's good at keeping Candida overgrowth at bay. That right there is enough for me to keep taking it, besides it has A LOT of protein and hair is protein so I'm guessing this will just add to the grwoth and strength that chlorella gives us.


 
My sister has been taking this http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=300295421026

for a few months so I ordered that. when she was telling me about spirulina i was not interested because she's always jumping from one thing to another for weight loss reasons. but the proof is in the pudding i did not see her for a month or so and she has lost so much weight (about a dress size or two?) she has no appetite so forces a large meal a day

i would like to lose the rest of my baby weight and have as much superfoods in my body as possible, so this it what made me order spirulina.

i'm about to mix it in a fruit smoothie now


----------



## Blaque*Angel

i'm drinking my spir and CHL mixed with spring water,orange,cranberry,apple and elderberry juices. tastes ok to me but i can taste the "dirt" taste that many described the spir tastes like!! it's not bad though, i can definitely handle this


----------



## Candycane044

So today was the first time I used Source Naturals chlorella, and let me tell you the difference is tremendous.  Originally, I was taking NOW-Chlorella and I decided to switch in order to get the CGF.  Source Naturals is _much_ more easy to mix with my juice, and it tastes a bit stronger in a subtle way. (if that makes sense?)  I can't get over how well it mixed with my juice whereas the NOW-Chlorella still had lumps and grooves in it no matter how hard I shook it lol.  I'm very pleased with SN, I hope it benefits me even more than NOW did.


----------



## belle_reveuse28

luckiestdestiny said:


> Received your pm. I'm going through it tomorrow to see what needs to be added and it should be placed by tomorrow night. Yay! It looks pretty complete in and of itself. Thanks so much for this suggestion. I really want to help the newbies but still keep this thread in tact. I agree with that you say about how people are going to have to read and can't get away with not doing so. After all this is lhcf and we thirst for knowledge here! This thread has so much valuable stuff in it it would be a shame to skim over. And if cut into more than one, can confuse and divide the purpose and comraderie that we share here. So I think this is the perfect solution. I'll post when it's up. You did a really great job with the info that you compiled! I would post it earlier but I have a major paper that counts for fifty percent of my grade and it's no joke as this class is insane! Thanks so much.


 
Girl, get that paper done... That's most important!  Also, I sent you a PM of some info I forgot to add...  Pretty much all that info has come from the articles you posted.  Thoose are the things people really need to be reading.  I dont think I'm talented or anything, but when I come into long threads like this, I find it easy to skim over comments like the "thank yous" and other things that aren't really relevant and can find what I need.  Hopefully some of our newbies will be able to do that, or anyone else that gets overwhelmed.  It's basically speed reading and then your brain automatically chimes in when it's relevant info....  For newbie's reading this, try it, it really works.  Don't focus on reading every single post, just skim down teh page, your brain will tell you when you see something relevant and important to read because eyou already have in mind what you're looking for.  It works very well for me.  HTH


----------



## belle_reveuse28

Candycane044 said:


> So today was the first time I used Source Naturals chlorella, and let me tell you the difference is tremendous. Originally, I was taking NOW-Chlorella and I decided to switch in order to get the CGF. Source Naturals is _much_ more easy to mix with my juice, and it tastes a bit stronger in a subtle way. (if that makes sense?) I can't get over how well it mixed with my juice whereas the NOW-Chlorella still had lumps and grooves in it no matter how hard I shook it lol. I'm very pleased with SN, I hope it benefits me even more than NOW did.


 

Wow thanks, Candy!  That's very good to know.  Absorption rates, digestability, and how well something dissolves in an aqueous solution is very good when it comes to vitamins, minerals, supplements and food.   I take SN and I've never had problems with it being lumpy or resistant to dissolving.  This makes me very happy that my first choice was most likely the best choice...


----------



## yodie

Okay, I have latched onto your dad via this thread. Is it obvious? Tell him that we're proud of his consistency.

My hair growth buddy made it in this thread. Welcome Sheba1.

Quick question. For some odd reason my bm's have gone back to brown. That was at 10g's. I've since reduced (started yesterday) to 6 g's. 
I noticed that I was soo tired and hads a hard time getting out of bed yesterday and today.

Just wondering if my body needs more than 10 g's and if so, is the 6 g's that I reduced to just a teaze? 

Do I stay where I am? Go back up to 10 or just increase it to 8 g's?
Still taking aloe. Maybe I'll have to for awhile. I'm okay with that. I have a lot of nast yeast. I've been seeing some of it come out. Thank the Lord.

Any suggestions?

Oh... The chl paste is working. Evening up dark spots already. Gonna take awhile, but I can see a difference.

BelleR, I'm your Hulk twin.



AtlantaJJ said:


> My son took three tabs last night!
> 
> My dad just ordered another bottle of the SN CHL


----------



## Jaxhair

I have just bought via ebay.... 5 months supply of chlor and spir!!! All certified organic, the chlor is cracked cell wall and it's free P&P and cheaper than buying at the health shop! Thought I'd buy enough to last me a while whilst the prices are low and P&P is free. It's another brand - Green Origins. Seems reputable, so here's to patient waiting!

Maaaaaan, 2009 sure is the year to get me sorted out healthwise. I've learnt so much and I feel so much better and I'm sure my body and hair will show for it wonderfully come end of this year - can't wait! So excited!

Will report back on these when I start taking 'em.

Still taking mine regularly, and we're green all the way! Shrek would so be proud of me, lol!


----------



## belle_reveuse28

yodie said:


> Okay, I have latched onto your dad via this thread. Is it obvious? Tell him that we're proud of his consistency.
> 
> My hair growth buddy made it in this thread. Welcome Sheba1.
> 
> Quick question. For some odd reason my bm's have gone back to brown. That was at 10g's. I've since reduced (started yesterday) to 6 g's.
> I noticed that I was soo tired and hads a hard time getting out of bed yesterday and today.
> 
> Just wondering if my body needs more than 10 g's and if so, is the 6 g's that I reduced to just a teaze?
> 
> Do I stay where I am? Go back up to 10 or just increase it to 8 g's?
> Still taking aloe. Maybe I'll have to for awhile. I'm okay with that. I have a lot of nast yeast. I've been seeing some of it come out. Thank the Lord.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Oh... The chl paste is working. Evening up dark spots already. Gonna take awhile, but I can see a difference.
> 
> BelleR, I'm your Hulk twin.


 
Hey Yodie,  I've heard LD consistently say that when people's BMs would go brown or not turn green, that it's not enough CHL, or their body is using so much of it up, therefore, an indication that your dosage isn't high enough.  I'd step it up to 8g tomorrow, and then if still no green, back up to 10.  I'm taking 9 right now...  That's good you are seeing the yeast leave your body.  I've never had a problem with yeast, and I've had only one infection my entire life and it was because I used someone's soap on a trip and it tore me up! LOL  I know, crazy but true.  I guess Im pretty balanced in there... 

I need to take some pics of my scars so that I can see the lightening effect.  I've been using my lotion every night after I shower.  I do the paste only twice a week for my face.  But Im going to mix some CHL with my Cetaphil cream and see how that works.  I cant use this mask everyday cause it's kinda strong.  I'm glad to have another Hulk twin! LOL!


----------



## VincyLongLocksWanted

lusciousladie07 said:


> Is anyone taking the Vitamin Shoppe Super Chlorella brand and having good results in either hair growth, weight loss or just overall health? I bought this brand and want to make sure its as good as the others...



Since February 2nd I've been taking the Vitamin Shoppe brand of Chlorella. I started at 2 grams and have been at 8 grams for about 2 and a half weeks. Here is what I have noticed so far:


My muscles feel tighter
I keep getting compliments on my skin
My nails are growing quickly, stronger and with white tips
My hair seems to be growing faster (all over)
My appetite grew tremendously at the beginning, but the last 2 weeks I have not had any cravings (could have been because I was underweight)
I went through the detox: headaches, neck aches, fatigue, a "cold". All of those symptoms have passed; that's when my appetite regulated itself. I noticed the benefits a few days after starting Chlorella.


----------



## kitamay

IndianAngel22 said:


> I still can't keep up with this thread anymore. I miss when it was like 10 people in here lol! Well anywho,,,,, my questions that didn't get answered was that I've been pre-mixing my Chlorella a day or 2 in advance. I'm wondering if that's ok or if the Chlorella needs to be fresh. I want it to work like it should


 
I am having trouble keeping up too.lol 

I don't if your question has been answered yet, but I know when we get those drinks like green goodness and green machine, chlorella is already in there. Of course, nobody is drinking it the same day it was mixed if it has been sitting in the grocer's fridge so I can't see the harm.!? Correct me if I am wrong ladies. Just trying to help you in your premixing decisions.


----------



## sunshinne368

So I spoke with some wrkers at Whole Paycheck (Whole foods ) regarding stool and taking Chlorella and Spirnulla. They stated that initially you will have green stool, and it is perfectly normal to return to brown/green. They also don't recommend taking more than the required amount stated on the label nutrition intake! I am currently taking 2gm of Chlorella and 1.5 grams of Sprinulla, which they said is a good amount, if you are getting protein from other sources. What do you ladies think?


----------



## sunshinne368

Oh yeah I've lost 18lbs in one month from taking multi vitamins, flaxsee, omega 3, garlic, chlorella, spirnulla, and Acai concentrate (100%) juice. I also only consume 1500 calories per day, and exercise (mostly cardio for 1 hr) 5-6 dys per week! I am very proud ! I was at my biggest (209lbs)! I've never weighed over 200lbs ! So being a nurse I know that my next step will be DM, HTN and then a heart attack...My goal is to lose 60lbs! Has anyone had the same effect? Also ladies I am a night shift worker, the combo of acai berry, chlorella, and spirnulla is better than drinking coffee! I was up to drinking 4-5 cups of coffee per day, now I don't drink any! I just miss the taste!


----------



## HairHustla

sunshinne368 said:


> Oh yeah I've lost 18lbs in one month from taking multi vitamins, flaxsee, omega 3, garlic, chlorella, spirnulla, and Acai concentrate (100%) juice. I also only consume 1500 calories per day, and exercise (mostly cardio for 1 hr) 5-6 dys per week! I am very proud ! I was at my biggest (209lbs)! I've never weighed over 200lbs ! So being a nurse I know that my next step will be DM, HTN and then a heart attack...My goal is to lose 60lbs! Has anyone had the same effect? Also ladies I am a night shift worker, the combo of acai berry, chlorella, and spirnulla is better than drinking coffee! I was up to drinking 4-5 cups of coffee per day, now I don't drink any! I just miss the taste!


 
Wow Sunshinne!

18 lbs? That is tha truth girl!  It gives me some hope when I start the chlorella and spirulina but as for now I am on omega 3,6,9, cla and I add flaxseed to alot of the foods I am eating.  I am 204 now down from 207 and up from 198 (hubby visited during R&R)  The only problem I have is consistent exercise so now that you have inspired me, I can't wait to get my "greens" and get going on my own 18 lbs!  Oh for the missing coffee taste, maybe you can try sucking on some Werther's Original hard candies!  Goood Gooingggg!


----------



## belle_reveuse28

sunshinne368 said:


> Oh yeah I've lost 18lbs in one month from taking multi vitamins, flaxsee, omega 3, garlic, chlorella, spirnulla, and Acai concentrate (100%) juice. I also only consume 1500 calories per day, and exercise (mostly cardio for 1 hr) 5-6 dys per week! I am very proud ! I was at my biggest (209lbs)! I've never weighed over 200lbs ! So being a nurse I know that my next step will be DM, HTN and then a heart attack...My goal is to lose 60lbs! Has anyone had the same effect? Also ladies I am a night shift worker, the combo of acai berry, chlorella, and spirnulla is better than drinking coffee! I was up to drinking 4-5 cups of coffee per day, now I don't drink any! I just miss the taste!


 
Wow, Sunshine!  I am wishing I were you right now.  So I've been working out since like Jan 7.  I"ve only lost about 8 lbs.  I do a lot of weights as well, so I've gained quite some muscle mass, but I dont feel like I've lost as much as you.  I'm taking all that you are, except for the Spirulina and Acai berry juice.  I consume less than 1500 cal daily, usually about 1300.  CHL has really reduced my appetite and I dont eat much, when I do, it's steamed veggies and 4 oz of fish or chicken.  I was at 210, I think, when I started this, I am now down to 200, I think.  I have to weigh myself again...  I need to get some more flax oil as well.  Where do you get your 100 percent Acai berry juice, and how much do you consume daily?  I am working out about 5 days a week, doing a very hard 1 hr workout.  
You are really soaring with 18 lbs in one month! I wish!  I have dropped a pants size though.  Some days I feel like I'm going nowhere....  You have inspired me to keep going, even though I'm not loosing as fast as you are... Any advice?

As far as what the lady in the store told you, I consider it hogwash.  With all of the PDF's and info LD has found about Chlorella, you can take as much as you want becuase it's a whole food and not a supplement.  So if you want to take 1-10 grams, or 20 if you wanted, you could.  I feel comfort when my BMS are green because I feel that lets me know I'm getting what I need.  Something LD posted said that if your BMs are brown, then your body needs more CHL, and when you see green BMs, that means your body has more than enough... Someone chime in if I'm wrong...  So I'd rather trust the medical articles that have been posted all confirming the info here, rather than waht someone at the store says...  that's just my 2 cents.


----------



## jeabai

Had a one of those weekends where whatever could go wrong did go wrong..Car trouble, furnance trouble, toddler trouble and my normally over stressed and high strung DH?? Took it in stride! He was cool calm and collected! I've had him on 3g's for a little over a week now. My DS and I were a little afraid and kept asking him if he was alright, cuz he freaks out over everything. So yes, I'd say CHL helps with stress and regulates mood!


----------



## BrandNew

Muse said:


> Hi BrandNew, welcome! So your friend has been taking it for a while? What results has he/she seen?


 
Hey Muse, she told me about the detoxing benefits and she said for sure her energy level has increased. 
I'm going to get the Source Naturals Yaeyama Chlorella and Spirulina from Amazon.com.


----------



## IndianAngel22

Dare~to~Dream said:


> *I finally read all of the pages I missed!  I HAD to read/finish in one sitting...took a LONG TIME though (just finished a few minutes after 3:00 AM ).  There is so much useful info. in this thread.  I have to admit I am a bit afraid to take chlorella capsules now....I DO NOT want to experience nausea and I definitely don't want to get sick.  Now, I am still taking chlorophyll and it's only one capsule every time you eat...I only experienced bloating and it went away after a couple of days.  I am interested in using chlorella for undereye circles and childhood scars--thanks for posting about that LuckiestDestiny.  Anyway, the capsules should be in the mail by the end of this week.  I will start the green powder (which has chlorella, spirulina, and probiotics among other things) today in my green shake.*



Psh don't be afraid of the detox. It was peace of cake. And you probably won't even think you're detoxing you'll just be like man, I have a headache today.... Man I think I'm catching a cold. And then it'll all be over and you'll say wait? I was detoxing?..........At least that's what happend to me.


----------



## sunshinne368

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Wow, Sunshine! I am wishing I were you right now. So I've been working out since like Jan 7. I"ve only lost about 8 lbs. I do a lot of weights as well, so I've gained quite some muscle mass, but I dont feel like I've lost as much as you. I'm taking all that you are, except for the Spirulina and Acai berry juice. I consume less than 1500 cal daily, usually about 1300. CHL has really reduced my appetite and I dont eat much, when I do, it's steamed veggies and 4 oz of fish or chicken. I was at 210, I think, when I started this, I am now down to 200, I think. I have to weigh myself again... I need to get some more flax oil as well. Where do you get your 100 percent Acai berry juice, and how much do you consume daily? I am working out about 5 days a week, doing a very hard 1 hr workout.
> You are really soaring with 18 lbs in one month! I wish! I have dropped a pants size though. Some days I feel like I'm going nowhere.... You have inspired me to keep going, even though I'm not loosing as fast as you are... Any advice?
> 
> As far as what the lady in the store told you, I consider it hogwash. With all of the PDF's and info LD has found about Chlorella, you can take as much as you want becuase it's a whole food and not a supplement. So if you want to take 1-10 grams, or 20 if you wanted, you could. I feel comfort when my BMS are green because I feel that lets me know I'm getting what I need. Something LD posted said that if your BMs are brown, then your body needs more CHL, and when you see green BMs, that means your body has more than enough... Someone chime in if I'm wrong... So I'd rather trust the medical articles that have been posted all confirming the info here, rather than waht someone at the store says... that's just my 2 cents.


 

Hey belle_reveuse28! Thank you so much and for the advice! I may increase both super foods! Well I use the Acai berry juice from whole foods! Its by Genesis Today! I consume 2 ounces per day on a empty stomach! Wow 1300 calories per day! I need the extra 200 for snacks ! I also only eat fruit in the morning right before my work out (with a yogurt and ground flaxseed.). I am going to look back and review some of the information on here! I wish you luck in your future weight loss! I began Feb 2!


----------



## msdevo

Sorry ladies, I had to let the powder go(selling it in the exchange forum)  

I placed an order for the pills last night, hopefully I will have them by the end of next week.


----------



## Juliagizzle

Well, this is the third day of chlorella. Unfortunately I have had this horrible cold and its wiping me out. But I have had the chlorella powder in a smoothie, in water, and in orange juice. I actually don't mind the taste, it looks worse than it tastes. I'm having it in orabge juice at the moment. I can't really eat much of anything so I figure its the best way to get some nutrients while I'm sick. Boy oy boy is this stuff green! Any food this naturally green has got to be good for you.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Jaxhair said:


> I have just bought via ebay.... 5 months supply of chlor and spir!!! All certified organic, the chlor is cracked cell wall and it's free P&P and cheaper than buying at the health shop! Thought I'd buy enough to last me a while whilst the prices are low and P&P is free. It's another brand - Green Origins. Seems reputable, so here's to patient waiting!
> 
> Maaaaaan, 2009 sure is the year to get me sorted out healthwise. I've learnt so much and I feel so much better and I'm sure my body and hair will show for it wonderfully come end of this year - can't wait! So excited!
> 
> Will report back on these when I start taking 'em.
> 
> Still taking mine regularly, and we're green all the way! Shrek would so be proud of me, lol!


 
please post the ebay link


----------



## Blaque*Angel

sunshinne368 said:


> Oh yeah I've lost 18lbs in one month from taking multi vitamins, flaxsee, omega 3, garlic, chlorella, spirnulla, and Acai concentrate (100%) juice. I also only consume 1500 calories per day, and exercise (mostly cardio for 1 hr) 5-6 dys per week! I am very proud ! I was at my biggest (209lbs)! I've never weighed over 200lbs ! So being a nurse I know that my next step will be DM, HTN and then a heart attack...My goal is to lose 60lbs! Has anyone had the same effect? Also ladies I am a night shift worker, the combo of acai berry, chlorella, and spirnulla is better than drinking coffee! I was up to drinking 4-5 cups of coffee per day, now I don't drink any! I just miss the taste!


 

aw congrats, i'm proud of you


----------



## Dare~to~Dream

*Okay, I did not take the green powder and I may hold off on the chlorella for now simply because I woke up this morning feeling like I was coming down with a cold again! I felt this way last week but that was due to the colds going around at this place I *work.*  I just started taking a liver purifier (I'm trying to get my body ready for the *hair growth* pills-among other minor ailments I'd like to get rid of) and I'm wondering if this is one of the effects or am I catching that bug that's going around again...Hmm.  Another thing, that I'm a little concerned about is the fact that I do not go to the bathroom often and I know you are supposed to but to be honest I hate going.  When I do start with the chlorella (like full stream), I suppose I am going to have to pick up some Smooth Move tea or something to make sure I go once a day.  *Sigh* *


----------



## Muse

AtlantaJJ said:


> Please post that link in her today so I can bookmark it.
> 
> I again apologize for being so drive-by-ish  I  have a lot of work going on with my project at work.....
> 
> I'm still reading though.
> 
> all the new people who are just starting out!! I got my dad on this  and next I'm working my son on to it, he's 11 just think of all the benefits he will reap. My father is 74 and he is reaping benefits too!!



Sorry JJ, the last couple of links to PDFs I reposted had broken links for some reason. I need to find them again but as soon as I do I will give them to LD to add to the 1st post. I had one that was really good and easy to read too I usually do my searching at work when I have down time but I was too busy today. I will have time this weekend though so I'll go digging around and see what good info I can find.



kitamay said:


> I am having trouble keeping up too.lol
> 
> I don't if your question has been answered yet, *but I know when we get those drinks like green goodness and green machine, chlorella is already in *there. Of course, nobody is drinking it the same day it was mixed if it has been sitting in the grocer's fridge so I can't see the harm.!? Correct me if I am wrong ladies. Just trying to help you in your premixing decisions.



Ahh, good point!



sunshinne368 said:


> So I spoke with some wrkers at *Whole Paycheck* (Whole foods ) regarding stool and taking Chlorella and Spirnulla. They stated that initially you will have green stool, and it is perfectly normal to return to brown/green. They also don't recommend taking more than the required amount stated on the label nutrition intake! I am currently taking 2gm of Chlorella and 1.5 grams of Sprinulla, which they said is a good amount, if you are getting protein from other sources. What do you ladies think?



LOL!  I know  that's right! 

No, there have been too many studies to show that taking either is perfectly fine. I take 18g between the two algae. Maybe if you just want general upkeep you follow the doses on the box but to see possible disease clearing results you must take way more than the box states. Which with all these studies makes me wonder why these companies don't suggest taking more. A legal thing perhaps?


----------



## LaidBak

I didn't see very much in the way of results from taking Vitamin Shoppe Super Chlorella (4gs a day).  I've got 2 more days worth and then I am starting on Sun Chlorella.  I surely do not want to take 15 pills of anything a day, but the pills are so tiny that I guess it wont be that bad.  Maybe this brand will have more of an effect on me.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

sheba1 said:


> This will get you 5%  PD93MWB6


 
Thanks. BTW welcome Sheba1!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Candycane044 said:


> So today was the first time I used Source Naturals chlorella, and let me tell you the difference is tremendous. Originally, I was taking NOW-Chlorella and I decided to switch in order to get the CGF. Source Naturals is _much_ more easy to mix with my juice, and it tastes a bit stronger in a subtle way. (if that makes sense?) I can't get over how well it mixed with my juice whereas the NOW-Chlorella still had lumps and grooves in it no matter how hard I shook it lol. I'm very pleased with SN, I hope it benefits me even more than NOW did.


 
Interesting. Maybe that's why some people don't like the taste, and others don't have a problem.  It's possible that the taste varies per mix. I've never had a problem with source naturals.  I'm glad you find out what works for you.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

belle_reveuse28 said:


> *Girl, get that paper done... That's most important! *Also, I sent you a PM of some info I forgot to add... Pretty much all that info has come from the articles you posted. Thoose are the things people really need to be reading. I dont think I'm talented or anything, but when I come into long threads like this, I find it easy to skim over comments like the "thank yous" and other things that aren't really relevant and can find what I need. Hopefully some of our newbies will be able to do that, or anyone else that gets overwhelmed. It's basically speed reading and then your brain automatically chimes in when it's relevant info.... For newbie's reading this, try it, it really works. Don't focus on reading every single post, just skim down teh page, your brain will tell you when you see something relevant and important to read because eyou already have in mind what you're looking for. It works very well for me. HTH


 
Just popped in to see how everyone's doing. I WILL be getting it done, hopefully wrapping it up soon. I'll post when I put the starter kit at the beginning. Thanks for the suggestions for newbies.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

kitamay said:


> I am having trouble keeping up too.lol
> 
> I don't if your question has been answered yet, but I know when we get those drinks like green goodness and green machine, chlorella is already in there. Of course, nobody is drinking it the same day it was mixed if it has been sitting in the grocer's fridge so I can't see the harm.!? Correct me if I am wrong ladies. Just trying to help you in your premixing decisions.


 

I think both you and muse are on the right track. Mixing it isn't bad, but letting it sit around for days eventually I believe the nutrient content is going to diminish. Yes it's okay, but we want the highest nutrient count possible. Who knows how the different juices "acidity", etc dissolve the powder.  So I think it's best to mix as needed, but if you can't, do not let it sit for more than a couple days.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

sunshinne368 said:


> Oh yeah I've lost 18lbs in one month from taking multi vitamins, flaxsee, omega 3, garlic, chlorella, spirnulla, and Acai concentrate (100%) juice. I also only consume 1500 calories per day, and exercise (mostly cardio for 1 hr) 5-6 dys per week! I am very proud ! I was at my biggest (209lbs)! I've never weighed over 200lbs ! So being a nurse I know that my next step will be DM, HTN and then a heart attack...My goal is to lose 60lbs! Has anyone had the same effect? Also ladies I am a night shift worker, the combo of acai berry, chlorella, and spirnulla is better than drinking coffee! I was up to drinking 4-5 cups of coffee per day, now I don't drink any! I just miss the taste!


 
Good for you! I have a goal of weight to lose too.  When I was given radioactive iodine and my thyroid was destroyed,  I also ended up in the hospital because they gave me waaay to much so it caused other problems: heart, etc. My thyroid is now .0001 percent active because of the amount that I was given.  It was highly unusual as rai usually just lowers the thyroid and you have to take synthroid, but in my case it completely destroyed it and caused other problems because I was walking around with zero hormone in my body for over a month. I almost had a heart attack and had other heart complications happen because of it (cardiac enzymes were off the chart)  We're talking lawyers it was so much.  Unfortunately as it was a teaching hospital through my school at the time, there was no way to sue for the damage, but they did try as I had to take a medical leave from school for years. That month that I was in the hospital I gained about 30 pounds eating dietician food!  So my metabolism was shot to heck. In addition, the medicines I was given (not just synthroid but stuff to help with other functions that were thrown off) caused more weight gain. I had never been over 123 in all my life at 5'5 and all in all in 3 months I went to 229.  They say it's impossible but it most certainly is.  By the time I recovered I had to learn how to adjust to a new body and a doc who said my metabolism was so shot I'd never lose the weight. Fast forward to the way I've been eating since Sept (and before that on and off diet for a year), I've managed to get myself down to 166..  And now let's talk about chlorella, I was averaging 8 pounds a month weight loss just eating right before chlorella but now I'm down from 166 in January to 149 1/2!  This stuff really works wonders! Yes I already found the keys to balancing my body by eating right, but chlorella kicked it up another notch. I'm quite certain I can get to the 130's by the end of march or early April with chlorella!  I've never tried the acai berry or Spirulina but I just may try. I think there's some spirulina in my green drinks that I take sometimes but I've never tried for more.  I don't work out as often as I'd like, but I do walk around a lot and try to walk up and down stairs instead of taking elevators. I also started yoga but it's only once a week. 

I think we're all going to see some really good visible changes from taking chlorella.


----------



## kitamay

Hey gals, I am checking in. I see that a lot of women on here are losing weight, but I am scared. I am 5'3" and weigh about 120lbs and I already am one of those people who can eat whatever and not gain any weight. (not a brag, my grocery bill is extremely high) My metabolism has seemed to have sped up way too much. I mean I am starving all of the time. To the point where it seems like I haven't eaten in days and it has only been an hour or two. I thought I was going to pass out almost everyday this last couple of weeks. What to do?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Wow, Sunshine! I am wishing I were you right now. So I've been working out since like Jan 7. I"ve only lost about 8 lbs. I do a lot of weights as well, so I've gained quite some muscle mass, but I dont feel like I've lost as much as you. I'm taking all that you are, except for the Spirulina and Acai berry juice. I consume less than 1500 cal daily, usually about 1300. CHL has really reduced my appetite and I dont eat much, when I do, it's steamed veggies and 4 oz of fish or chicken. I was at 210, I think, when I started this, I am now down to 200, I think. I have to weigh myself again... I need to get some more flax oil as well. Where do you get your 100 percent Acai berry juice, and how much do you consume daily? I am working out about 5 days a week, doing a very hard 1 hr workout.
> You are really soaring with 18 lbs in one month! I wish! I have dropped a pants size though. *Some days I feel like I'm going nowhere*.... You have inspired me to keep going, even though I'm not loosing as fast as you are... Any advice?
> 
> As far as what the lady in the store told you, I consider it hogwash. With all of the PDF's and info LD has found about Chlorella, you can take as much as you want becuase it's a whole food and not a supplement. So if you want to take 1-10 grams, or 20 if you wanted, you could. I feel comfort when my BMS are green because I feel that lets me know I'm getting what I need. Something LD posted said that if your BMs are brown, then your body needs more CHL, and when you see green BMs, that means your body has more than enough... Someone chime in if I'm wrong... So I'd rather trust the medical articles that have been posted all confirming the info here, rather than waht someone at the store says... that's just my 2 cents.


 
No way, you just keep going and you'll get there. I know when I was at that weight, I felt the same way. But 8 pounds a month times 12=96 pounds, and I know you don't need to lose that much , but I just had to do that with mysefl. For instance if you want to be 130-140 we're talking 7-8 months.  One day it clicked. I thought to myself where will I be a year from now if I don't do anything, wishing I had at least lost something even 4 pounds a month in a year is 48 pounds!  You're going to get there. I also think each person's body is different and you may be dropping fat first, and not pounds. You said you're toning up. It's going to get there, I know you'll make it if you don't give in.  If we're motivated to eat right and take our chlorella, I know we'll keep chugging along to our goal. FYI I lost 50 pounds before I was even cleared to exercise from my Doc because of the heart stuff, from changing my diet just a little. I wasn't even eating organic then I just slowly cut down sodas, then other items, until my body weight dropped. Then finally in Sept, OCT I completely overhauled my diet. So I KNOW it can be done even with a change of diet and zero exercise (although everyone should exercise if they can). It seems like forever, but months from now you'll be grinning away at all you've accomplished.

BTW I agree with your accessment about the store. Chlorella's a wholefood, you can take as much as you want.  No one says stop eating salads. It's just about the amounts that makes you comfortable when you and also increasing so that you detox properly. In addition, there's the guidelines provided in that article earlier depending on what's going on to help people decide how much to take.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

kitamay said:


> Hey gals, I am checking in. I see that a lot of women on here are losing weight, but I am scared. I am 5'3" and weigh about 120lbs and I already am one of those people who can eat whatever and not gain any weight. (not a brag, my grocery bill is extremely high) My metabolism has seemed to have sped up way too much. I mean I am starving all of the time. To the point where it seems like I haven't eaten in days and it has only been an hour or two. I thought I was going to pass out almost everyday this last couple of weeks. What to do?


 
EAT. You'll be fine.None of the others are wasting away.  Only those overweight will lose. Chlorella is making you crave certain foods, go at em!  You have the metabolism for it (how I remember those days before radioactive iodine!) Get some fruit and cheese for in between (make sure if you do start eating fruit and cheese that you cut down on the juice drinking, and do the whole filtered water thing I mentioned to water down your juice. You don't want too much fruit even if your metabolism can handle it).


----------



## sheba1

Hi Yodie!  Glad I made it! Whew! Took me a couple of days to make it through this whole thread. Learned a lot, though. Thank you all for your insights. And a big thank you to LD for kicking off this green journey. Really great, thank you.

My Jarrow Yaeyama Chlorella arrived from Vitacost today. I'm very excited! I have to say, I really don't mind the taste.  It reminds me of a super green product I once took that tasted better and better the closer your body came to being alkaline. Has anyone tried dissolving it into the amount of water your going to drink for the whole day? This is how my Mom drinks her chlorophyl, and this might make it easier to get down for some. The taste isn't as strong and the slight sweetness of the Chlorophyll comes through.

Good to be green, guys! Now let's get our best and healthiest bodies ever and some great growth, to boot! This is soooo cool!


----------



## xyra

Well, I think I may be finally getting some detox symptoms. I don't know why I was anxiously waiting for it to show up, it's horrible, lol. I've been feeling really nauseous and my stomach has been rumbling and gurgling a lot the past couple of days. My skin is breaking out a little, but nothing major. I'm still doing 6g and plan on staying at that amount for awhile. I still need to take my second dose of Chlorella tonight, but I feel so nauseated that I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## Kimbosheart

Im going green tonight!!
All the oil pulling has made my face crazy so I'm going to put straight chlorella powder/water paste on my face and try to sleep with it on. I will report back in the morning.  My guess is either, my skin will be flawless in the morning or... it will look like pizza just depends on whats going on.


----------



## PGirl

xyra said:


> Well, I think I may be finally getting some detox symptoms. I don't know why I was anxiously waiting for it to show up, it's horrible, lol. I've been feeling really nauseous and my stomach has been rumbling and gurgling a lot the past couple of days. My skin is breaking out a little, but nothing major. I'm still doing 6g and plan on staying at that amount for awhile. I still need to take my second dose of Chlorella tonight, but I feel so nauseated that I'm not looking forward to it.


 
Are you taking it with food?  I take mine with a meal (as the directions say on the Source Naturals) and I haven't had any nausea at all.  Try taking it with food if you haven't already.  Food like...well...a whole meal and not just a piece of fruit


----------



## xyra

PGirl said:


> Are you taking it with food? I take mine with a meal (as the directions say on the Source Naturals) and I haven't had any nausea at all. Try taking it with food if you haven't already. Food like...well...a whole meal and not just a piece of fruit


 
Yes, I take both doses with a meal. I also take Spirulina, and the directions for the brand of Spirulina that I have is to take it 1/2 hour before a meal. I usually take that around lunch (not a morning person), wait 1/2 hour, eat and the drink Chlorella with juice. At dinner time I'll eat and also take Chlorella then. I also take other multivitamins along with Chlorella, and I have to take those with a meal.

I don't think I can stomach taking it tonight because of how sick I feel. But right now I'm pretty stressed out due to a situation at work. It's one of those things where you know you did the right thing, but also know that there's going to be an extreme amount of tension afterwards. That combined with how I was already feeling is pushing me over the edge.

But anyway, hopefully this will pass.


----------



## MrsMe

luckiestdestiny said:


> Okay then. Do you take them with food? If so I guess it's just one of your detox symptoms. If not, please try it with food to see if it helps. I don't want anyone to have restless nights. I do, but that's just the way my life has always been since grave's came along. I'm sure it will eventually settle either way.


I take it with food and it doesn't bother my stomach. Now, I'm too tired...Go figure. It's like I get a new symptom everyday!
I still have the same amount of BM (1 per day) and no sign of green yet. I raised my dosage to 3g/day instead of two so we'll see how it goes.



luckiestdestiny said:


> Okay so I just got off the phone with my mom (speaker phone. I was actually typing while she talked). Anyways I have to report that my mom lost 9 pounds total (she was just weighed at the doctor's office...she's had to go once a month lately as her test results aren't so great right now and they want to keep an eye on her). That's in about five weeks. But if you realize that my mom has lupus , and that she takes steroids it's nearly IMPOSSIBLE for her to lose weight (and she needs to, those steroids and stuff really made her gain and that's just not good for her joints as she's in pain anyways). I am really happy for her! She credits the chlorella because that's the only thing she's doing differently.


I'm happy for your mom! 



belle_reveuse28 said:


> So I'm delivering as promised.. Here are some pics of my CHL face mask. I just mixed 1/2 g of CHL with a dollop of mask (any kind will work) and applied it to my face... Of course I had to make these pics comical. I'm single, we have to entertain ourselves!
> 
> I also mixed 1g of CHL with some Jergen's and use that nightly. I added some peppermint oil to it because it does have the faint smell of CHL. My advice is this is something you'd want to wear when you're home for the evening. I worked out and had it on the other day and there was a faint smell of fresh seaweed! LOL! A girl can't smell like nothing from the ocean and keep her rep, knowhutImean! So do this at night when you're sure to shower in the AM.
> 
> So this is me Hulkin' it out for beauty! Lawd help me!
> 
> [IMG]http://hotimg25.fotki.com/a/71_178/28_123/untitled.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going Green can be cute and smart! LOL


 
I love your "green" pics. Keep us updated on the effects of topical application.



luckiestdestiny said:


> Good for you! I have a goal of weight to lose too. When I was given radioactive iodine and my thyroid was destroyed, I also ended up in the hospital because they gave me waaay to much so it caused other problems: heart, etc. My thyroid is now .0001 percent active because of the amount that I was given. It was highly unusual as rai usually just lowers the thyroid and you have to take synthroid, but in my case it completely destroyed it and caused other problems because I was walking around with zero hormone in my body for over a month. I almost had a heart attack and had other heart complications happen because of it (cardiac enzymes were off the chart) We're talking lawyers it was so much. Unfortunately as it was a teaching hospital through my school at the time, there was no way to sue for the damage, but they did try as I had to take a medical leave from school for years. That month that I was in the hospital I gained about 30 pounds eating dietician food! So my metabolism was shot to heck. In addition, the medicines I was given (not just synthroid but stuff to help with other functions that were thrown off) caused more weight gain. I had never been over 123 in all my life at 5'5 and all in all in 3 months I went to 229. They say it's impossible but it most certainly is. By the time I recovered I had to learn how to adjust to a new body and a doc who said my metabolism was so shot I'd never lose the weight. Fast forward to the way I've been eating since Sept (and before that on and off diet for a year), I've managed to get myself down to 166.. And now let's talk about chlorella, I was averaging 8 pounds a month weight loss just eating right before chlorella but now I'm down from 166 in January to 149 1/2! This stuff really works wonders! Yes I already found the keys to balancing my body by eating right, but chlorella kicked it up another notch. I'm quite certain I can get to the 130's by the end of march or early April with chlorella! I've never tried the acai berry or Spirulina but I just may try. I think there's some spirulina in my green drinks that I take sometimes but I've never tried for more. I don't work out as often as I'd like, but I do walk around a lot and try to walk up and down stairs instead of taking elevators. I also started yoga but it's only once a week.
> 
> I think we're all going to see some really good visible changes from taking chlorella.


 
Wow! You've been to hell and back and you still stay positive! You're a true inspiration! Thank you for sharing your story and the keys to a healthier lifestyle. Chlorella is a keeper for me!



Kimbosheart said:


> Im going green tonight!!
> All the oil pulling has made my face crazy so I'm going to put straight chlorella powder/water paste on my face and try to sleep with it on. I will report back in the morning. My guess is either, my skin will be flawless in the morning or... it will look like pizza just depends on whats going on.


 
I'll be keeping an eye out for your post!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Hey Everyone the first two posts have the quick start guide. Much thanks to 
Belle reveuse28 for pming me with her info. All I had to do was add to it. You did a wonderful job Belle!  Please PM everyone if you think it's missing anything important that I may have forgotten and I'll add it. I know you were looking for pdfs when you get them Muse please pm them to me and I will add them to the first two posts in the thread.

Thanks everyone and I look forward to our journey together!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

i was looking up spirulina and chlorella for topical use and hair growth there was a lot of information. this sounds interesting:

Hair loss pack
This hair pack is rich in vitamin E, protein, lecithin and essential fatty acids. It feeds the follicles with nutrients required for healthy hair growth.
Avocado oil 2 tbsp, wheat germ oil 1 tbsp, whole egg 1, Spirulina powder 11/2 g, rosemary essential oil 5 drops.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

yuk spirulina powder is just nasty  it took me an hour to drink it, i may have to just sprinkle it on top of my vegetables  yesterday it tasted better???  i think i'll use it on my hair and face and get the tabs!


----------



## mariofmagdal

Blaque*Angel said:


> i was looking up spirulina and chlorella for topical use and hair growth there was a lot of information. this sounds interesting:
> 
> Hair loss pack
> This hair pack is rich in vitamin E, protein, lecithin and essential fatty acids. It feeds the follicles with nutrients required for healthy hair growth.
> Avocado oil 2 tbsp, wheat germ oil 1 tbsp, whole egg 1, Spirulina powder 11/2 g, rosemary essential oil 5 drops.



Certainly does make sense with all those proteins found in Spirulina. Happy Green Hair Growing ;0)


----------



## PGirl

perlenoire83 said:


> I take it with food and it doesn't bother my stomach. Now, I'm too tired...Go figure. It's like I get a new symptom everyday!
> !


 
I was tired too until I added Spirulina.  Better than coffee!  You should try it if you haven't yet.  I like it.


----------



## PGirl

Does anyone notice more "eye boogers" in the morning?????  For lack of a better term!  LOL


----------



## MrsMe

PGirl said:


> Does anyone notice more "eye boogers" in the morning????? For lack of a better term! LOL


 I do too. I thought it was my imagination...
ETA: Even though my BMs aren't green they are SCENTLESS!!


----------



## Pooks

Coming to an end of 2 weeks on CHL.  I have officially 'gone green' and my sweating has dramatically reduced, like to nothing!  I had symptoms of a cold and extreme fatigue yesterday which disappeared as quickly as they came so I think they were detox symptoms.  I am sticking at 6g for a little while longer - I may up it should I feel the need.  My wishlist:

- increased metabolism, slight decrease in weight
- whiter nails
- clearer skin
- more hair!


----------



## VincyLongLocksWanted

kitamay said:


> Hey gals, I am checking in. I see that a lot of women on here are losing weight, but I am scared. I am 5'3" and weigh about 120lbs and I already am one of those people who can eat whatever and not gain any weight. (not a brag, my grocery bill is extremely high) My metabolism has seemed to have sped up way too much. I mean I am starving all of the time. To the point where it seems like I haven't eaten in days and it has only been an hour or two. I thought I was going to pass out almost everyday this last couple of weeks. What to do?



That happened to me, too, and lasted just over 2 weeks. Just eat what you would like. I ate whenever, whatever and everything.


----------



## belle_reveuse28

luckiestdestiny said:


> No way, you just keep going and you'll get there. I know when I was at that weight, I felt the same way. But 8 pounds a month times 12=96 pounds, and I know you don't need to lose that much , but I just had to do that with mysefl. For instance if you want to be 130-140 we're talking 7-8 months. One day it clicked. I thought to myself where will I be a year from now if I don't do anything, wishing I had at least lost something even 4 pounds a month in a year is 48 pounds! You're going to get there. I also think each person's body is different and you may be dropping fat first, and not pounds. You said you're toning up. It's going to get there, I know you'll make it if you don't give in. If we're motivated to eat right and take our chlorella, I know we'll keep chugging along to our goal. FYI I lost 50 pounds before I was even cleared to exercise from my Doc because of the heart stuff, from changing my diet just a little. I wasn't even eating organic then I just slowly cut down sodas, then other items, until my body weight dropped. Then finally in Sept, OCT I completely overhauled my diet. So I KNOW it can be done even with a change of diet and zero exercise (although everyone should exercise if they can). It seems like forever, but months from now you'll be grinning away at all you've accomplished.
> 
> BTW I agree with your accessment about the store. Chlorella's a wholefood, you can take as much as you want. No one says stop eating salads. It's just about the amounts that makes you comfortable when you and also increasing so that you detox properly. In addition, there's the guidelines provided in that article earlier depending on what's going on to help people decide how much to take.


 

Thanks, LD!  I really needed to hear this because I got sooo discouraged yesterday.. I was like what am I doing wrong???  I"m loosing these measely pounds so slowly and to see someone loosing it that fast, I was like man, maybe I'm still eating too much or this stuff isn't working right.  I am exercising as well and doing light weights... BUt I will remember what u r saying here so that I will keep going... (sighs)


----------



## VincyLongLocksWanted

Blaque*Angel said:


> i was looking up spirulina and chlorella for topical use and hair growth there was a lot of information. this sounds interesting:
> 
> Hair loss pack
> This hair pack is rich in vitamin E, protein, lecithin and essential fatty acids. It feeds the follicles with nutrients required for healthy hair growth.
> Avocado oil 2 tbsp, wheat germ oil 1 tbsp, whole egg 1, Spirulina powder 11/2 g, rosemary essential oil 5 drops.



Do you eat this or put it in your hair?...not sure about ingesting rosemary essential oil.


----------



## VincyLongLocksWanted

I relaxed my hair last Wednesday night. This morning as I was brushing my hair I noticed my new growth. This is the most new growth I've had in 8 days and I can't comb through the crown of my head. The Chlorella and weekly Nettle Tea rinses are working for me.

By the way, DO NOT use the nettle capsules for the tea rinse unless you are able to strain the tea well. Flakes of the nettle were falling from my hair after I tried it. Using the tea bags is MUCH better.


----------



## Jaxhair

Blaque*Angel said:


> please post the ebay link



Ooops, thought I did. Here it is girl... He's posted my order already - how fast! 
http://shop.ebay.co.uk/merchant/greenorigins_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ


----------



## mariofmagdal

pookiwah said:


> Coming to an end of 2 weeks on CHL.  I have officially 'gone green' and my sweating has dramatically reduced, like to nothing!  I had symptoms of a cold and extreme fatigue yesterday which disappeared as quickly as they came so I think they were detox symptoms.  I am sticking at 6g for a little while longer - I may up it should I feel the need.  My wishlist:
> 
> - increased metabolism, slight decrease in weight
> - whiter nails
> - clearer skin
> - more hair!



Per your wishlist, add an equal dose of Spirulina for that metabolism boost, you may not have to increase your CHL. Spirulina / Chl combo is awesome! As you read many others are finding this out as well. I am a day sleeper, my desire was to have more energy during the day so I am not just sleeping my life away, and it works! Since I take my last combo late at night, about 10pm, it gives me the energy I need to get through my shift. I am so excited about it. I feel totally brand new! Go Green!


----------



## mariofmagdal

VincyLongLocksWanted said:


> Do you eat this or put it in your hair?...not sure about ingestion rosemary essential oil.



Upon first reading I thought hair paste to be applied to the scalp, you raise a good question. However, the OP does say she was looking up topical uses. My sis is trying to grow her hair long, but I have not been able to get her to Grow Green yet. :0(


----------



## yodie

I'm at 6 g's now and here's what I've noticed:

I'm more tired and its hard to get out of the bed in the mornings.

My bm's have decreased and they're still brown. They turned brown while I was taking 10 g's. 

I feel like I'm catching a cold, skin is breaking out again and I lost 3 lbs since last week.


----------



## mariofmagdal

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Thanks, LD!  I really needed to hear this because I got sooo discouraged yesterday.. I was like what am I doing wrong???  I"m loosing these measely pounds so slowly and to see someone loosing it that fast, I was like man, maybe I'm still eating too much or this stuff isn't working right.  I am exercising as well and doing light weights... BUt I will remember what u r saying here so that I will keep going... (sighs)



Hey Belle - not that you are doing anything wrong, but you might want to consider adding an equal dose of Spirulina. Spirulina can provide the body with all the nutrients it needs while acting as an appetite suppressant at the same time. The pure type of Protein found in Spirulina satiates the body's need for protein, therefore animal proteins are not craved as frequently. Spirulina is considered a complete whole food. Because Chl has a much higher lipid content than Spirulina, it is generally not used for weight management.(It does aid in weight loss)

 Spirulina the Metabolism Booster: The Thyroxine Factor. 
Thyroxine is normally produced in the thyroid gland and is intrinsically linked to metabolic rates. Body metabolism determines to a great extent whether we burn calories or store them. Clinical studies conducted have discovered that Spirulina contains some thyroxin factors which explain why it promotes weight loss/management. This is an excerpt from a study entitled: "Thyroxine-An Active Principle of Spirulina", Uzb. Biol. Zh. by T.A. Babaev


----------



## HairHustla

mariofmagdal said:


> Hey Belle - not that you are doing anything wrong, but you might want to consider adding an equal dose of Spirulina. Spirulina can provide the body with all the nutrients it needs while acting as an appetite suppressant at the same time. The pure type of Protein found in Spirulina satiates the body's need for protein, therefore animal proteins are not craved as frequently. Spirulina is considered a complete whole food. Because Chl has a much higher lipid content than Spirulina, it is generally not used for weight management.(It does aid in weight loss)
> 
> Spirulina the Metabolism Booster: The Thyroxine Factor.
> Thyroxine is normally produced in the thyroid gland and is intrinsically linked to metabolic rates. Body metabolism determines to a great extent whether we burn calories or store them. Clinical studies conducted have discovered that Spirulina contains some thyroxin factors which explain why it promotes weight loss/management. This is an excerpt from a study entitled: "Thyroxine-An Active Principle of Spirulina", Uzb. Biol. Zh. by T.A. Babaev


 
Very informative post!  I don't know what it is but I am experiencing massive hunger as well about every 2 hours like I have not eaten in days and I am only taking a nettle tincture...makes me wonder what will happen to me when I start on the CHL and spirulina???


----------



## mariofmagdal

PGirl said:


> Does anyone notice more "eye boogers" in the morning?????  For lack of a better term!  LOL



I noticed this too. I am an allergy sufferer, Spirulina/Chl have helped tremendously.

I notice you also take the Spirulina/Chl combo. Both have a number of therapeutic and nutritive functions. They both are excellent sources of Chlorophyll and each emphasizes different nutrients. Best of all Spirulina is a complete whole food, it can and has been used as a meal replacement. I am grateful to know they can be taken together without any side effects. This is awesome! Yeah Green. ;0)


----------



## mariofmagdal

HairHustla said:


> Very informative post!  I don't know what it is but I am experiencing massive hunger as well about every 2 hours like I have not eaten in days and I am only taking a nettle tincture...makes me wonder what will happen to me when I start on the CHL and spirulina???



In my extensive reading on Blue-Green Algae, which includes both Spirulina and Chl, I have read many times that the two when taken together balance each other out. Let us know when you get started. Gone Green. ;0)


----------



## deusa80

mariofmagdal said:


> Hey Belle - not that you are doing anything wrong, but you might want to consider adding an equal dose of Spirulina. Spirulina can provide the body with all the nutrients it needs while acting as an appetite suppressant at the same time. The pure type of Protein found in Spirulina satiates the body's need for protein, therefore animal proteins are not craved as frequently. Spirulina is considered a complete whole food. Because Chl has a much higher lipid content than Spirulina, it is generally not used for weight management.(It does aid in weight loss)
> 
> Spirulina the Metabolism Booster: The Thyroxine Factor.
> Thyroxine is normally produced in the thyroid gland and is intrinsically linked to metabolic rates. Body metabolism determines to a great extent whether we burn calories or store them. Clinical studies conducted have discovered that Spirulina contains some thyroxin factors which explain why it promotes weight loss/management. This is an excerpt from a study entitled: "Thyroxine-An Active Principle of Spirulina", Uzb. Biol. Zh. by T.A. Babaev


 

Thanks for this info. I've been taking CHL for less than a week, but I wanted to start taking Sprirulina by the time I increased my dose this week and I wasn't sure how to incorporate it or what dosage to start at. I've only been taking 600mg daily of CHL(source naturals pills) and I mentioned in a previous post that I wasn't feeling good at ALL that first day. Since then I haven't felt like that...I started Sunday and the following days I just had a headache and increased BM's...actually yesterday and today I haven't had a headache at all. I feel like my appetite has increased and I've actually gained weight(about 2 pounds) since last week....hopefully that won't continue.

The one thing I did want to mention is hair growth. Now, I've been using MT on my scalp daily for the past 3 or 4 weeks and I've mainly noticed thickness and a little growth. Well the other night it seems like my hair grew over night. I mean the NG was really noticable and thick. I don't know if this was from the MT finally kicking in or from the CHL...or just a combo from both of them... but either way I like it.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

VincyLongLocksWanted said:


> Do you eat this or put it in your hair?...not sure about ingesting rosemary essential oil.


 
put it in your hair


----------



## mariofmagdal

deusa80 said:


> Thanks for this info. I've been taking CHL for less than a week, but I wanted to start taking Sprirulina by the time I increased my dose this week and I wasn't sure how to incorporate it or what dosage to start at. I've only been taking 600mg daily of CHL(source naturals pills) and I mentioned in a previous post that I wasn't feeling good at ALL that first day. Since then I haven't felt like that...I started Sunday and the following days I just had a headache and increased BM's...actually yesterday and today I haven't had a headache at all. I feel like my appetite has increased and I've actually gained weight(about 2 pounds) since last week....hopefully that won't continue.
> 
> The one thing I did want to mention is hair growth. Now, I've been using MT on my scalp daily for the past 3 or 4 weeks and I've mainly noticed thickness and a little growth. Well the other night it seems like my hair grew over night. I mean the NG was really noticable and thick. I don't know if this was from the MT finally kicking in or from the CHL...or just a combo from both of them... but either way I like it.



The good news is adding Spirulina just might give you balance. I take it in equal doses, although the suggested use is a ratio of 2:1. That means twice the amount of Spirulina than CHL. I am steadily increasing my Spirulina intake. 

You mentioned hair growth, I know my hair has grown as well. My natural curl/wave pattern appears to be getting looser, as my hair appears straighter after I moisturize, generally I can't judge my true length without stretching due to excessive shrinkage. I can't wait to post hair pics, I am gonna wait another month before I do. So happy I am GREEN!


----------



## VincyLongLocksWanted

deusa80 said:


> The one thing I did want to mention is hair growth. Now, I've been using MT on my scalp daily for the past 3 or 4 weeks and I've mainly noticed thickness and a little growth. Well the other night it seems like my hair grew over night. I mean the NG was really noticable and thick. I don't know if this was from the MT finally kicking in or from the CHL...or just a combo from both of them... but either way I like it.



I think its the Chlorella. I've been using Megatek for many months in different ways and the only thing I noticed is that it helps with breakage and thickness. The Chlorella boosted my growth rate. I'm excited!


----------



## Kimbosheart

The straight chlorella and water on your face works!!! its the truth!!


----------



## lacying

mariofmagdal said:


> The good news is adding Spirulina just might give you balance. I take it in equal doses, although the suggested use is a ratio of 2:1. That means twice the amount of Spirulina than CHL. I am steadily increasing my Spirulina intake.
> 
> You mentioned hair growth, I know my hair has grown as well. My natural curl/wave pattern appears to be getting looser, as my hair appears straighter after I moisturize, generally I can't judge my true length without stretching due to excessive shrinkage. I can't wait to post hair pics, I am gonna wait another month before I do. So happy I am GREEN!


 
You are so right about the spirulina. Before I started taking it a couple of days ago I would eat everything and anything in sight(this was me on 6g of chlorella). But since have incorporated spirulina into my diet am not as ravenous. It really does balance you out. I knew I just couldnt keep on eating the way I did when i was only on chlorella. thanks for the info.


----------



## MrsMe

Kimbosheart said:


> The straight chlorella and water on your face works!!! its the truth!!


 Really? Did it help diminish those breakouts you were talking about?


----------



## mariofmagdal

lacying said:


> You are so right about the spirulina. Before I started taking it a couple of days ago I would eat everything and anything in sight(this was me on 6g of chlorella). But since have incorporated spirulina into my diet am not as ravenous. It really does balance you out. I knew I just couldnt keep on eating the way I did when i was only on chlorella. thanks for the info.



This is great news, yeah GREEN!


----------



## BeautifulFlower

New thread is in order.....


----------



## LaidBak

PGirl said:


> Does anyone notice more "eye boogers" in the morning????? For lack of a better term! LOL


 I notice that I clean them out but 30 mins later there is more there...wierd.  I have to keep checking throughout the day.


----------



## CurlyMoo

VincyLongLocksWanted said:


> I think its the Chlorella. I've been using Megatek for many months in different ways and the only thing I noticed is that it helps with breakage and thickness. The Chlorella boosted my growth rate. I'm excited!


 
What are the measurements you would say that you are getting? I don't really notice any significant growht with CHL but my skin and nails look good.


----------



## danigurl18

I've lost alot of weight esp in my face and stomach.. i kinda miss my cheeks


----------



## Dare~to~Dream

*Does anyone have silver fillings? I have some and all of the detox symptoms I keep reading about is freaking me out.*


----------



## mariofmagdal

Dare~to~Dream said:


> *Does anyone have silver fillings? I have some and all of the detox symptoms I keep reading about is freaking me out.*


 
Here's some info regarding silver fillings. HTH.

Mercury fillings are a common source of contaminants used in dental surgeries. These fillings are also called ‘silver-fillings’ which is not untrue, since they really contain a bit of silver powder among others, but it is mixed up with ‘pure mercury’, one of the most potent nerve toxins. These mercury fillings emit a constant stream of mercury vapour which gets absorbed into your body. Very often small parts of these mercury fillings crack and are swallowed with the food. Almost all dental patients in the UK and other countries are subjected to routine mercury poisoning every time they get a ‘silver filling’. 

Chlorella can help protect you against dental mercury poisoning by bringing it out of the body before it can cause any harm. If you decide to have the mercury fillings removed, be aware that the process of drilling them out results in mercury exposure in your body. The removal of those fillings needs to be made with a rubber dam protecting your oral cavity 
from swallowing the particles and the help of a powerful suction and disposal system which, unfortunately, is not very common in most dental practices. Taking Chlorella before every procedure offers good protection against the vapours and bits of filling you eventually may inhale or swallow during its removal process. 

There is probably no need to say that one should avoid the silver mercury fillings at all and that preventative methods are the only way to avoid tooth decay.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

PGirl said:


> Does anyone notice more "eye boogers" in the morning????? For lack of a better term! LOL


 
That's funny. I actually had those. I just didn't think about it until you mentioned it. My eyes also got brighter and whiter so you're on your way. Who knows why this happens?


----------



## mariofmagdal

Dare~to~Dream said:


> *Does anyone have silver fillings? I have some and all of the detox symptoms I keep reading about is freaking me out.*


 

More on Silver Fillings.

View attachment Mercury Toxicity and Systemic Elimination Agents.doc


----------



## VincyLongLocksWanted

CurlyMoo said:


> What are the measurements you would say that you are getting? I don't really notice any significant growht with CHL but my skin and nails look good.



Earlier today I posted a picture of my new growth on my hairline. Usually 8 days after a relaxer I dont have springy new growth, my relaxed hair looks fresh for about 1.5 weeks. After taking Chlorella for a month this is the first time I have this much new growth in a short time. Not only that, my body hair is growing faster, too. I noticed this before but today is the first time I really noticed the growth on my head.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

VincyLongLocksWanted said:


> I relaxed my hair last Wednesday night. This morning as I was brushing my hair I noticed my new growth. This is the most new growth I've had in 8 days and I can't comb through the crown of my head. The Chlorella and weekly Nettle Tea rinses are working for me.
> *Yay!!!*
> 
> By the way, DO NOT use the nettle capsules for the tea rinse unless you are able to strain the tea well. Flakes of the nettle were falling from my hair after I tried it. Using the tea bags is MUCH better. *So true*


----------



## luckiestdestiny

deusa80 said:


> Thanks for this info. I've been taking CHL for less than a week, but I wanted to start taking Sprirulina by the time I increased my dose this week and I wasn't sure how to incorporate it or what dosage to start at.* I've only been taking 600mg daily of CHL(source naturals pills) and I mentioned in a previous post that I wasn't feeling good at ALL that first day. Since then I haven't felt like that...I started Sunday and the following days I just had a headache and increased BM's...actually yesterday and today I haven't had a headache at all. I feel like my appetite has increased and I've actually gained weight(about 2 pounds) since last week....hopefully that won't continue.*
> 
> The one thing I did want to mention is hair growth. Now, I've been using MT on my scalp daily for the past 3 or 4 weeks and I've mainly noticed thickness and a little growth. Well the other night it seems like my hair grew over night. I mean the NG was really noticable and thick. I don't know if this was from the MT finally kicking in or from the CHL...or just a combo from both of them... but either way I like it.


 
Yeah, I don't think that the chlorella would make you gain at that low a dose. You would have to be over detoxing for that to happen and that only happens at higher amounts for a rare few.  Maybe you ate something differently or too much of whatever, or your just gaining pms water....who knows?   In addition if you're drinking too much juice, you may need to decrease and add water.  

I'm sure the headache will go too.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Kimbosheart said:


> The straight chlorella and water on your face works!!! its the truth!!


 

You HAVE to elaborate!!!!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

prettyfaceANB said:


> New thread is in order.....


 
We decided to keep it together. If you need a guide, we just added to the first and second post a mini guide so to speak for chlorella!  I don't want to open new threads and divide the focus and comraderie here.


----------



## mariofmagdal

luckiestdestiny said:


> We decided to keep it together. If you need a guide, we just added to the first and second post a mini guide so to speak for chlorella! I don't want to open new threads and divide the focus and comraderie here.


 

I could see how one would think the thread is taking a different turn. However, Spirulina and Chlorella are mostly spoken hand in hand. For the most part, they are taken together. The additional findings regarding Spirulina were bound to come forth in this thread. Basically with regards to research, they both fall under Blue-Green Algae. It's very fitting under one roof, what does not work for some will work for others, it's an added benefit as many of us are finding. Gone Green for LIFE!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mariofmagdal said:


> I could see how one would think the thread is taking a different turn. However, Spirulina and Chlorella are mostly spoken hand in hand. For the most part, they are taken together. The additional findings regarding Spirulina were bound to come forth in this thread. Basically with regards to research, they both fall under Blue-Green Algae. It's very fitting under one roof, what does not work for some will work for others, it's an added benefit as many of us are finding. Gone Green for LIFE!


 

I don't mind the talk. Hey we even talk about Nettle too.  I'm not really taking spirulina except in my green drink mix, as I'm mostly focused on chlorella, but it is most definitely a super food too.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

IMPORTANT FOR SPIRULINA TAKERS

I don't mind spirulina in small concentrations, but higher amounts scare me.  I have found some research such as this:

http://www.raysahelian.com/spirulina.html
Spirulina and the Immune System
Apparently spirulina has the ability to stimulate the immune system which could be beneficial in some individuals, and *potentially harmful in those who already have an overactive immune system or an autoimmune condition*. Therefore, spirulina is not advised to be taken regularly for those who have lupus, autoimmune thyroiditis, pemphigus vulgaris, and other such autoimmune conditions..... 




That's the reason I try to limit spirulina use as I do have an autoimmune condition, and my docs are checking to make sure I don't have another that is undiagnosed (as they are usually in clusters or can cause other autoimmune to happen).  I definitely don't want to encourage that.

This article does say however that it's definitely good for others who don't have these problems, so please do not assume spirulina is bad.  I just don't think it's advisable to me.I am pleased that you love it mariofmagdal and  that you're getting benefits from it.

I know chlorella also has high protein and cgf so I have to stick to that.

I also wanted to let those with other autoimmune or other conditions know so they can judge for themselves and make a decision that's best for them.

I'm also adding this piece in this edit just for information purposes. Though it speaks of some specific auto, it is referring to all, as all auto immune illnesses attack the body, and spirulina can cause the bodies attack system to be stimulated to attack itself even more: so in Rheumatoid arthritis that would be the joints, in lupus major organs, graves the eyes and thyroid, fibromyalgia the joints and muscles, other illnesses would cause other stimulations; and on and on for example:

http://www.pemphigus.org/index2.php?option=com_content&do_pdf=1&id=76
Herbal Supplements and Autoimmune Patients        
Potential Adverse Effects of Some Herbal supplements on Patients with Autoimmune Diseases 
By Victoria P. Werth, M.D.

*Herbal supplements are used widely, and some of these supplements may stimulate the immune system in ways that could be harmful for people who have or are prone to autoimmune diseases. *There are a number of herbal medications that have been studied and have immunostimulatory effects.  *Among these are Echinacea, the algae Spirulina platensis *and Aphanizomenon flos-aquae.  *We recently reported three patients with autoimmune disease, two of whom had pemphigus vulgaris, whose disease exacerbated shortly after beginning one of these herbal medications (Lee and Werth, Arch Dermatol 140:723, 2004).  *In one case of dermatomyositis the patient re-flared several months later after rechallenging herself with the same herbal product.


----------



## mariofmagdal

My little princess is a Chl pro. She comes home from school and the first thing she seeks are her little green pills. I am impressed that I do not have to remind her. Her big bro on the other hand is upset that she beats him taking them everyday........so cute to be GREEN.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mariofmagdal said:


> My little princess is a Chl pro. She comes home from school and the first thing she seeks are her little green pills. I am impressed that I do not have to remind her. Her big bro on the other hand is upset that she beats him taking them everyday........so cute to be GREEN.


 
That is so cute!


----------



## mariofmagdal

I have read those studies as well. There are mounds of research out there that counteract one another. As with any supplement, if you have any serious condition, your medical practitioner should be your first stop.

Any and all information released here should be regarded as just that, for informational purposes only. I am in the medical field and this is not my specialty. 

It is however, a great environment for sharing and updating the progress of those who have decided to go green. I am happy to be a part, as one who has gone GREEN.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream

mariofmagdal said:


> Here's some info regarding silver fillings. HTH.
> 
> Mercury fillings are a common source of contaminants used in dental surgeries. These fillings are also called ‘silver-fillings’ which is not untrue, since they really contain a bit of silver powder among others, but it is mixed up with ‘pure mercury’, one of the most potent nerve toxins. These mercury fillings emit a constant stream of mercury vapour which gets absorbed into your body. Very often small parts of these mercury fillings crack and are swallowed with the food. Almost all dental patients in the UK and other countries are subjected to routine mercury poisoning every time they get a ‘silver filling’.
> 
> Chlorella can help protect you against dental mercury poisoning by bringing it out of the body before it can cause any harm. If you decide to have the mercury fillings removed, be aware that the process of drilling them out results in mercury exposure in your body. The removal of those fillings needs to be made with a rubber dam protecting your oral cavity
> from swallowing the particles and the help of a powerful suction and disposal system which, unfortunately, is not very common in most dental practices. Taking Chlorella before every procedure offers good protection against the vapours and bits of filling you eventually may inhale or swallow during its removal process.
> 
> There is probably no need to say that one should avoid the silver mercury fillings at all and that preventative methods are the only way to avoid tooth decay.



*Thanks.  That is good information and I've read it over the years but then I decided to just not worry about the silver fillings.  I didn't want them but my mom told the dentist to put them in (I was covered under her insurance at the time) because they were cheaper than the composite ones.   I know chlorella along with cilantro is supposedly good for mercury detox but I cannot find a dentist to remove them (at least not in the way that they should be removed without more contamination ). I suppose since I won't be rid of the mercury there are still benefits to taking the chlorella....*hopes and prays that I don't get nausea or _______.* *


----------



## Dare~to~Dream

Dare~to~Dream said:


> * I know chlorella along with cilantro is supposedly good for mercury detox but I cannot find a dentist to remove them (at least not in the way that they should be removed without more contamination ). *



*Okay, I'm going to have to retract that statement.  I did a search on the Holistic Dental Association website and found a dentist that seems to follow the proper protocol for amalgam filling removal.  I only hate that I would have to drive over 300 miles....I suppose it's worth it in the long run. I'm not having any mercury effects or anything...it's just the idea that I have had them for years...*


----------



## mariofmagdal

Dare~to~Dream said:


> *Okay, I'm going to have to retract that statement. I did a search on the Holistic Dental Association website and found a dentist that seems to follow the proper protocol for amalgam filling removal. I only hate that I would have to drive over 300 miles....I suppose it's worth it in the long run. I'm not having any mercury effects or anything...it's just the idea that I have had them for years...*


 
This is good news. Glad this thread confirmed things you already knew, and now you may have found a way to correct your concerns. That's just awesome! I love the sharing that goes on in this thread. Happy to be GREEN! Yeah CHL.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream

mariofmagdal said:


> More on Silver Fillings.
> 
> View attachment 29169



*Thanks so much for this link!  Even though I've researched this off and on for years, there was still some info. (such as the supplement info) that I didn't know.  I'm going to save it for future reference. *


----------



## mariofmagdal

Dare~to~Dream said:


> *Thanks so much for this link! Even though I've researched this off and on for years, there was still some info. (such as the supplement info) that I didn't know. I'm going to save it for future reference. *


 
I am glad you found it helpful.


----------



## Mz DEE DEE

Are you ladies taking any specific brand of spirulina?? That energy boost sounds great. I need something to help me lay off the coffee in the mornings.


----------



## soonergirl

LaidBak said:


> I notice that I clean them out but 30 mins later there is more there...wierd. I have to keep checking throughout the day.


 

I do!! I am experiencing pink eye issues!!!! I use anti bacterial soap and wipes all the time but since chl i have been getting eye infections..  i have the green stuff in my eyes some mornings... i know tmi... mine is mostly mornings only, not throughout the day...


----------



## luckiestdestiny

soonergirl said:


> I do!! I am experiencing pink eye issues!!!! I use anti bacterial soap and wipes all the time but since chl i have been getting eye infections.. i have the green stuff in my eyes some mornings... i know tmi... mine is mostly mornings only, not throughout the day...


 
Pink eye is a little different. Get to a doc for that! I just have more moisture in the morning at the eyes an had that for a weeks, but that has cleared up.  pink eye is an infection. I think the eye issue thing is just the body cleansing itself versus an infection which is what pink eye is.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

perlenoire83 said:


> Really? Did it help diminish those breakouts you were talking about?


 
I'm waiting for an answer too because I'm excited about the possibilities of chlorella for skin blemishes.


----------



## soonergirl

luckiestdestiny said:


> Pink eye is a little different. Get to a doc for that! I just have more moisture in the morning at the eyes an had that for a weeks, but that has cleared up. pink eye is an infection. I think the eye issue thing is just the body cleansing itself versus an infection which is what pink eye is.


 

No worries I have! I have a $45.00 bottle of bacterial eye drops to show for it!! I have not had conjunctivitis in years and all of a sudden it shows up.. I am a contact lens wearer and have stopped wearing my contacts because of this..Is it a coinky-dink I dont know but I am taking care of my eyes and I wake up occasionally with "red eyes" which always clear up by the afternoon...


----------



## mariofmagdal

Mz DEE DEE said:


> Are you ladies taking any specific brand of spirulina?? That energy boost sounds great. I need something to help me lay off the coffee in the mornings.



Hi there,

I take all Earthrise products, my decision was based upon the fact that they manufacture their own Spirulina. I believe I am not the only one using Earthrise for Spirulina. Their website is very informative and they have been doing this for over 25 years. www.earthrise.com I order them from Luckyvitamin.com, I believe vitacost and some others carry this brand as well. Best wishes to you fellow Greenie. ;0)


----------



## luckiestdestiny

soonergirl said:


> No worries I have! I have a $45.00 bottle of bacterial eye drops to show for it!! I have not had conjunctivitis in years and all of a sudden it shows up.. I am a contact lens wearer and have stopped wearing my contacts because of this..Is it a coinky-dink I dont know but I am taking care of my eyes and I wake up occasionally with "red eyes" which always clear up by the afternoon...


 

Oh great! I was a little worried there thinking you weren't treating it.


----------



## PGirl

luckiestdestiny said:


> IMPORTANT FOR SPIRULINA TAKERS
> 
> I don't mind spirulina in small concentrations, but higher amounts scare me. I have found some research such as this:
> 
> http://www.raysahelian.com/spirulina.html
> Spirulina and the Immune System
> Apparently spirulina has the ability to stimulate the immune system which could be beneficial in some individuals, and *potentially harmful in those who already have an overactive immune system or an autoimmune condition*. Therefore, spirulina is not advised to be taken regularly for those who have lupus, autoimmune thyroiditis, pemphigus vulgaris, and other such autoimmune conditions.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the reason I try to limit spirulina use as I do have an autoimmune condition, and my docs are checking to make sure I don't have another that is undiagnosed (as they are usually in clusters or can cause other autoimmune to happen). I definitely don't want to encourage that.
> 
> This article does say however that it's definitely good for others who don't have these problems, so please do not assume spirulina is bad. I just don't think it's advisable to me.I am pleased that you love it mariofmagdal and that you're getting benefits from it.
> 
> I know chlorella also has high protein and cgf so I have to stick to that.
> 
> I also wanted to let those with other autoimmune or other conditions know so they can judge for themselves and make a decision that's best for them.
> 
> I'm also adding this piece in this edit just for information purposes. Though it speaks of some specific auto, it is referring to all, as all auto immune illnesses attack the body, and spirulina can cause the bodies attack system to be stimulated to attack itself even more: so in Rheumatoid arthritis that would be the joints, in lupus major organs, graves the eyes and thyroid, fibromyalgia the joints and muscles, other illnesses would cause other stimulations; and on and on for example:
> 
> http://www.pemphigus.org/index2.php?option=com_content&do_pdf=1&id=76
> Herbal Supplements and Autoimmune Patients
> Potential Adverse Effects of Some Herbal supplements on Patients with Autoimmune Diseases
> By Victoria P. Werth, M.D.
> 
> *Herbal supplements are used widely, and some of these supplements may stimulate the immune system in ways that could be harmful for people who have or are prone to autoimmune diseases. *There are a number of herbal medications that have been studied and have immunostimulatory effects. *Among these are Echinacea, the algae Spirulina platensis *and Aphanizomenon flos-aquae. *We recently reported three patients with autoimmune disease, two of whom had pemphigus vulgaris, whose disease exacerbated shortly after beginning one of these herbal medications (Lee and Werth, Arch Dermatol 140:723, 2004). *In one case of dermatomyositis the patient re-flared several months later after rechallenging herself with the same herbal product.


 
Here is what I am thinking. Yes we should be aware of this info and take it seriously...*BUT think about this...*

Some say that it is the build up of toxins in the body that make people sick with diseases like Rheumatoid Arthritis. So would it be crazy if I said...if CHL gets metals and toxins out of the body, then you could potentially rid the body of the autoimmune deficiency? If the autoimmune deficiency goes away, then the info mentioned is null and void. Could this be why they say take Chlorella and Spirulina together?

*Disclaimer:* I am not a medical professional...just thinkin


----------



## caribeandiva

Lady Kay 21 said:


> Does anyone know if there are any supplements that should not be taken in conjunction with chlorella?


I wanna know this too.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

PGirl said:


> Here is what I am thinking. Yes we should be aware of this info and take it seriously...*BUT think about this...*
> 
> Some say that it is the build up of toxins in the body that make people sick with diseases like Rheumatoid Arthritis. So would it be crazy i I said...if CHL gets metals and toxins out of the body, then you could potentially rid the body of the autoimmune deficiency? If the autoimmune deficiency goes away, then the info mentioned is null and void. Could this be why they say take Chlorella and Spirulina together?
> 
> *Disclaimer:* I am not a medical professional...just thinkin


 

I'm not certain. I think the two (spirulina and chlorella) in an auto immune case could cancel each other out and leave you in the same spot. Meaning chlorella will cleanse you and help renew new cells (that are disease free and the reason lots of illnesses are cured with it), meanwhile spirulina is urging your body to attack itself (only because you're auto. Others will get the benefits of a stronger immune system).  My boyfriend is about to finish med school and I throw stuff like this around him all the time. Even though, his studies are geared to more common medicine, but I had him look at the articles and compare.  I even got him to ask some collegues even though they thumb their noses down at natural medicines (I'm talking his professors who are established doctors ) and the conclusion was not to take it to be safe.  Though they did not say the same for chlorella and I also got the go ahead from my doc.  Only If CHL cures the body of illness sure but meanwhile it's  a no no for me.

I started thinking about this because of an experience my mother had with spirulina. She got so sick she had to go the hospital and they told her never to take it again. The same thing happened with Echinacha (wrong spelling sorry). Fast forward to the article I read that says Spirulina and Ech are immune stimulators.  People with auto don't need that stimulation as their immune system is attacking itself. So that's like arming someone with weapons to destroy not foreign invaders but yourself.  So I thought wow that's why she got so sick. She has lupus!  But she has not had the same problem with chlorella and has taken it for over a month.  She tried spirulina again, same response. Not just a detox response, a scary over the top not good response.  Now her lupus is further along so her symptoms would be  way bigger if she's attacked, but it made me wonder what it could do to my body as I'm auto immune too.
That's why when I looked up the info, and thought about my mom, I went to my boyfriend and started asking medical professionals. Then of course I made a decision for myself after further checking. I even looked on google and typed autoimmune and spirulina to find conflicting articles but just could not find many. Most said if you're auto, avoid spirulina.

So basically though I'm not a medical professional either, but through research, and family research (mom and I are autoimmune), I think it's best to heal the body and then try for the other stuff. I think chlorella could help do that. I just put that info out there so that everyone can make a decision for themselves.

This does not apply to cancer or dementia or things like that. In cancer the body's cells are changing, which is different from a body attacking itself. So I think spirulina would be a good candidate for that. Only in things where immune system triggers which would include things like lupus, grave's, rheumatoid, and even dermatitis and vitiligo caution is necessary when deciding to take spirulina.


Maybe it may work for others but it just seemed to ring a bell after I read that and thought of my mothers experience with spirulina.  I took it in small doses in my green drink, but haven't been taking that often.  I mostly focus on chlorella.

Forgot to add, I think most people recommend taking them together because it's an excellent combination for those that aren't autoimmune or have hyper activity in their immune system.  For instance fish is great but not for someone allergic to it. So each person may have to consider things differently. And as MMagdal pointed out well all have to judge for ourselves after doing research and talking to medical professionals.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

caribeandiva said:


> I wanna know this too.


 

Chlorella is a complete food that will give you all the nutrients, minerals, and amino acids (and proteins) needed. Especially as you increase your dose. However anyone can take other supplements if you want. I just eat right and take my chlorella.


----------



## Kimbosheart

Kimbosheart said:


> Im going green tonight!!
> All the oil pulling has made my face crazy so I'm going to put straight chlorella powder/water paste on my face and try to sleep with it on. I will report back in the morning.  My guess is either, my skin will be flawless in the morning or... it will look like pizza just depends on whats going on.





Kimbosheart said:


> The straight chlorella and water on your face works!!! its the truth!!





perlenoire83 said:


> Really? Did it help diminish those breakouts you were talking about?





luckiestdestiny said:


> You HAVE to elaborate!!!!!





luckiestdestiny said:


> I'm waiting for an answer too because I'm excited about the possibilities of chlorella for skin blemishes.



Here is my review step by step. I mixed the powder and water in about a 2:1 ratio. I let it sit for about 30 minutes so that it could thicken up a bit. So after washing my face and putting on the mask. I let it dry. Then I realized my face was really dry and the mask was cracking.  So I put some coconut oil over the mask to help with the dryness.  I could now go to sleep.

In the morning, after washing the mask off my face I had....
Beautiful, clean, SMOOTH skin. I had two blemishes in particular that I was watching. The first one was larger and still under the skin, prior to the mask and after the mask it had come to a head and was ready to be popped. The second blemish had broke the skin but didnt have the white fluid ready to be popped look. After the mask it was dried out and much smaller. Because today was my wash day I just placed more of the mix on those two blemishes and by the end of the day the 1st one was dried out and the second was completely gone.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Kimbosheart said:


> Here is my review step by step. I mixed the powder and water in about a 2:1 ratio. I let it sit for about 30 minutes so that it could thicken up a bit. So after washing my face and putting on the mask. I let it dry. Then I realized my face was really dry and the mask was cracking.  So I put some coconut oil over the mask to help with the dryness.  I could now go to sleep.
> 
> In the morning, after washing the mask off my face I had....
> Beautiful, clean, SMOOTH skin. I had two blemishes in particular that I was watching. The first one was larger and still under the skin, prior to the mask and after the mask it had come to a head and was ready to be popped. The second blemish had broke the skin but didnt have the white fluid ready to be popped look. After the mask it was dried out and much smaller. Because today was my wash day I just placed more of the mix on those two blemishes and by the end of the day the 1st one was dried out and the second was completely gone.


 
Thanks. I'll try a little chlorella if I have a pimple.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Kimbosheart said:


> The straight chlorella and water on your face works!!! its the truth!!


 
what have you noticed so far 

eta i saw the post thar sounds great, i used a spirulina mask but only for 30 minutes, i'll do it a few times and when i see any improvements i will let you all know


----------



## MrsMe

Hey ladies.
I'm gonna be on a hiatus for a few days... I'm getting very depressed and I need to refocus for my upcoming exams. I'll lurk to see how everyone is doing, but any updates from me will come later...when I feel a little better.
*Thank you for your answer Kimbosheart! I'll have to get some powder when I can afford it.*


----------



## belle_reveuse28

perlenoire83 said:


> I do too. I thought it was my imagination...
> ETA: Even though my BMs aren't green they are SCENTLESS!!


 
I guess when somebody say, "Oh, so you think yo ish dont stink", u can be like, Um, well, it doesn't.. Hahahaha (evil laugh)... 

LOL


----------



## luckiestdestiny

belle_reveuse28 said:


> I guess when somebody say, "Oh, so you think yo ish dont stink", u can be like, Um, well, it doesn't.. Hahahaha (evil laugh)...
> 
> LOL


----------



## MrsMe

belle_reveuse28 said:


> I guess when somebody say, "Oh, so you think yo ish dont stink", u can be like, Um, well, it doesn't.. Hahahaha (evil laugh)...
> 
> LOL


   And I will!


----------



## belle_reveuse28

mariofmagdal said:


> Hey Belle - not that you are doing anything wrong, but you might want to consider adding an equal dose of Spirulina. Spirulina can provide the body with all the nutrients it needs while acting as an appetite suppressant at the same time. The pure type of Protein found in Spirulina satiates the body's need for protein, therefore animal proteins are not craved as frequently. Spirulina is considered a complete whole food. Because Chl has a much higher lipid content than Spirulina, it is generally not used for weight management.(It does aid in weight loss)
> 
> Spirulina the Metabolism Booster: The Thyroxine Factor.
> Thyroxine is normally produced in the thyroid gland and is intrinsically linked to metabolic rates. Body metabolism determines to a great extent whether we burn calories or store them. Clinical studies conducted have discovered that Spirulina contains some thyroxin factors which explain why it promotes weight loss/management. This is an excerpt from a study entitled: "Thyroxine-An Active Principle of Spirulina", Uzb. Biol. Zh. by T.A. Babaev


 

Thanks so much, Mario... I will begin doing this tomorrow morning and will report any changes that happen within the week.  The info on the Thyroxine factor was really impressive.  Thanks for finding that for me!


----------



## belle_reveuse28

perlenoire83 said:


> And I will!


 
HIllarious!  And you know folks cant stand nobody who thinks they ish dont stink... How much more haters u gone get when it's the truth.. You cant help but to be egotistical with good smellin poopie.. Your walk changes, you add a lil mo twist to ya step, and you swing yo hair a little harder than necessary and look at everybody down the slope of your nose... I know you seen it..  I mean seriously, who are u not to stink?  Got a nerve... Even babies gonna be grittin' on you! LOL!  Let me go to bed, I am silly stupid right about now...  I can see you walkin out the bathroom, leavin the door wide open, folks runninga nd fussin at you tellin u to shut it, and you givin them the hand.... Lawd, what ya gone do wit us Jesa!


ETA: Oh, by the way, I got my cousin on CHL and she was like Im all gassy and got the poots.. But tehy smell like the ocean..  I was like oh, so err time you pass gas on ya husband while yall in bed, instead of gagging, he's immediately transported to a holiday in the Bahamas with a smile on his face, he can even see the sunshine, huh?  She was weak!  So was I!  Im such   a visual person, I could see it all in my head!


----------



## yodie

Hi ladies. Not sure if you all know this or it's been posted already.

Trader Joe's has a "Green Plant" drink available.  64 oz for less than $4 and it has CHL and SPIR in it, along with some other yummy greens.  This is kept with the other juices.  Not as thick as Naked/Bolthouse Farms and tastes pretty good with CHL mixed in. 

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> Hi ladies. Not sure if you all know this or it's been posted already.
> 
> Trader Joe's has a "Green Plant" drink available. 64 oz for less than $4 and it has CHL and SPIR in it, along with some other yummy greens. This is kept with the other juices. Not as thick as Naked/Bolthouse Farms and tastes pretty good with CHL mixed in.
> 
> Just thought I'd share.


 I am so going to check this out this afternoon!


----------



## yodie

perlenoire83 said:


> Hey ladies.
> I'm gonna be on a hiatus for a few days... *I'm getting very depressed* and I need to refocus for my upcoming exams. I'll lurk to see how everyone is doing, but any updates from me will come later...when I feel a little better.
> *Thank you for your answer Kimbosheart! I'll have to get some powder when I can afford it.*


 
Are you okay? We're here to chat about things other than CHL, that's if you want to talk.  I hope CHL isn't depressing you.  If so, I'm sure it's just a "symptom" and will pass.  Either way, please take care of yourself and check in to let us know how you're doing.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> Are you okay? We're here to chat about things other than CHL, that's if you want to talk. I hope CHL isn't depressing you. If so, I'm sure it's just a "symptom" and will pass. Either way, please take care of yourself and check in to let us know how you're doing.


 

 Agreed Yodie,

Even I'm spilling the beans and anyone who knows me will tell you I am a very private person.  You can't even get out of me where I've been the day and I don't have anything exciting to hide it's just my personality!  I just feel like this thread and the ladies here are so open that I am able to share my feelings.  I also do so because I hope I can help others who may have a similar problem.  I hope it's a detox thing as chl can cause emotional changes, or just stress from the test that will pass.  Please check in with us!


----------



## Jaxhair

Dare~to~Dream said:


> *Does anyone have silver fillings? I have some and all of the detox symptoms I keep reading about is freaking me out.*


 
Not any more. i'm such a health nut I got mine changed 4 years ago when I came across how toxic they are. But that's me.... the thought of having to swallow traces heavy metal everytime i swallow did not appeal to me. I already work with nasty toxins and I just thought if I can eliminate any more exposure then i'd rather. Now, when detoxing, the worst you'll have from this is a metallc taste in your mouth. This can be dealt with with mints, ginger etc... Please don't freak out, you are doing the best you can as far as yout health goes. Detox will NOT put you in bed, unless you are super toxic. Even then, maybe just for a few hours. At my worst, all I had was a headache and nausea but they were gone in hours. I went full monty and was on juice and water only for 7 days and felt worse in day 2 after a shot of wheatgrass and some chlorella tabs. Thes etoxins are better out than in IMO.


----------



## truequeen06

Hey everyone!  I haven't been in this thread for a while to update, I'll have to go back and read how everyone is doing.

School is killing me and I'm beyond stressed.  I went a week without taking my chlorella and all hell broke loose .

I had pretty much gotten my acne under control and I broke out majorly.  I was bloated and gained like 6 lbs, so I am getting back on track with my chlorella and I'm now gassier than ever .

Before my one week mishap, my nails have been growing like crazy, I haven't checked on my hair, but I've been really lazy with it lately .  And my skin was acne free sans a few blemish scars


----------



## Muse

PGirl said:


> Does anyone notice more "eye boogers" in the morning?????  For lack of a better term!  LOL



Yes! I got a lot before already but this is insane! Does this mean we are detoxing through our eyes, lol?




LaidBak said:


> I notice that I clean them out but 30 mins later there is more there...wierd.  I have to keep checking throughout the day.



OMG! This is me! I will clean my eyes in the morning and go to work and notice it's back like I didn't even touch my eyes that morning.



Dare~to~Dream said:


> *Does anyone have silver fillings? I have some and all of the detox symptoms I keep reading about is freaking me out.*



I just had my last OLD (had them put in like 15 years ago) silver filling removed only because I was reading a message board about this. Someone said that taking chlorella with with metal fillings is pointless because the chlorella will just keep pulling the mercury out of the filling. It's just best to totally get rid of it. I made sure to take my high dose of chlorella before going in. I asked my dentist if he believed people could suffer from mercury poisoning from their fillings (he will not use silver fillings). He said that he believes some people are sensitive to the mercury and that can manifest into some diseases people just mysteriously come down with. 

I tend to agree with this, I don't think fillings affect everyone that way or there would be a lot more people running around with complications but some are way more sensitive. I say better safe than sorry so if you can have them removed I would. I just feel like I can properly detox now.



luckiestdestiny said:


> IMPORTANT FOR SPIRULINA TAKERS
> 
> I don't mind spirulina in small concentrations, but higher amounts scare me.  I have found some research such as this:
> 
> http://www.raysahelian.com/spirulina.html
> Spirulina and the Immune System
> Apparently spirulina has the ability to stimulate the immune system which could be beneficial in some individuals, and *potentially harmful in those who already have an overactive immune system or an autoimmune condition*. Therefore, spirulina is not advised to be taken regularly for those who have lupus, autoimmune thyroiditis, pemphigus vulgaris, and other such autoimmune conditions.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the reason I try to limit spirulina use as I do have an autoimmune condition, and my docs are checking to make sure I don't have another that is undiagnosed (as they are usually in clusters or can cause other autoimmune to happen).  I definitely don't want to encourage that.
> 
> This article does say however that it's definitely good for others who don't have these problems, so please do not assume spirulina is bad.  I just don't think it's advisable to me.I am pleased that you love it mariofmagdal and  that you're getting benefits from it.
> 
> I know chlorella also has high protein and cgf so I have to stick to that.
> 
> I also wanted to let those with other autoimmune or other conditions know so they can judge for themselves and make a decision that's best for them.
> 
> I'm also adding this piece in this edit just for information purposes. Though it speaks of some specific auto, it is referring to all, as all auto immune illnesses attack the body, and spirulina can cause the bodies attack system to be stimulated to attack itself even more: so in Rheumatoid arthritis that would be the joints, in lupus major organs, graves the eyes and thyroid, fibromyalgia the joints and muscles, other illnesses would cause other stimulations; and on and on for example:
> 
> http://www.pemphigus.org/index2.php?option=com_content&do_pdf=1&id=76
> Herbal Supplements and Autoimmune Patients
> Potential Adverse Effects of Some Herbal supplements on Patients with Autoimmune Diseases
> By Victoria P. Werth, M.D.
> 
> *Herbal supplements are used widely, and some of these supplements may stimulate the immune system in ways that could be harmful for people who have or are prone to autoimmune diseases. *There are a number of herbal medications that have been studied and have immunostimulatory effects.  *Among these are Echinacea, the algae Spirulina platensis *and Aphanizomenon flos-aquae.  *We recently reported three patients with autoimmune disease, two of whom had pemphigus vulgaris, whose disease exacerbated shortly after beginning one of these herbal medications (Lee and Werth, Arch Dermatol 140:723, 2004).  *In one case of dermatomyositis the patient re-flared several months later after rechallenging herself with the same herbal product.




Thank you very much for this! My doc and I are CLOSELY watching for things that are keeping my immune system jumping even while I'm on 3 different suppressants. I think I have one reason-my doc and I believe that I have a systemic yeast infection and it is causing my immune system to overact because it is trying to fight it off but it's also fighting all the good stuff as well. I also suffer MAJOR fatigue and brainfog which are symptoms of Candida overgrowth throughout the body. I have been put on Diflucan for a month and my numbers are dropping after only 2 doses! This means my immune system is calming down. I think once I get rid of this I will see even better results from the chlorella.

Once we have gotten this infection under control I will monitor my spirulina. I love my spirulina dearly but if it is causing more harm than good it has to go. It is important for all info to be shared, the good and the bad. This is how we can PROPERLY make our decisions on what and how much to take.


----------



## MrsMe

yodie said:


> Are you okay? We're here to chat about things other than CHL, that's if you want to talk. I hope CHL isn't depressing you. If so, I'm sure it's just a "symptom" and will pass. Either way, please take care of yourself and check in to let us know how you're doing.


 


luckiestdestiny said:


> Agreed Yodie,
> 
> Even I'm spilling the beans and anyone who knows me will tell you I am a very private person. You can't even get out of me where I've been the day and I don't have anything exciting to hide it's just my personality! I just feel like this thread and the ladies here are so open that I am able to share my feelings. I also do so because I hope I can help others who may have a similar problem. I hope it's a detox thing as chl can cause emotional changes, or just stress from the test that will pass. Please check in with us!


 
Thank you for your concern ladies.  I don't think it's the chlorella. It's my life in general and my financial situation in particular which are causing me to get depressed. I know the economic depression affects everyone and my boyfriend keeps telling me that some people are worse off than me,     I heard it so many times during the past twelve months that I don't want to hear it, because it's not getting better, it's simply getting worse for me. I graduated last year and I hoped to find a job, to no avail and most of the students who graduated with me (with the same B.S. in Education) haven't found a position either. 
I don't like to give details about family matters online, so let's just say that my family treats me like a child and they still do not treat me like the 25 y.o. WOMAN that I am and have been for a while now... They're always talking about me as if I was crazy or going on drugs or having a child OOW. Although I keep telling them that none of the above apply to me, they insist that I must do as they say, because I am living at my sister's house rent-free (only because I don't have anything to pay rent with). Thus, the need for me to get independent... I even worked with a temp agency which scrued me when I went back to school in Jan. 
Last night, I had to stop myself from doing a big chop and start anew with my hair because I was so depressed and frustrated... Have any of you ever felt like that? It's like I'm so mad that I want to hurt myself, but I'm a sissy... Can't take pain or don't want to take my life away unless God says it is time for me. So I wanted to cut my hair badly... I have always been a pessimistic person, so when the best happens to me, I always look calm because I just can't believe it, which is the reason why I don't think chlorella is to blame.
My financial situation has gotten to the point where I have to choose between paying my bills and buying groceries (chlorella was the last thing I bought for a reason other than the two I mentioned above).  My parents come to my "rescue" everytime they sense that I can't manage but I feel bad, because that's the kind of thing that encourages their attitude toward me...
As for my boyfriend, the situation gets to him more than it should. He complains that I am not as talkative as I used to be, that I am beetchy...and I was honest with him. Right now, I'm having some difficulties that only a job or the lottery could solve so I still love you, but stop taking my depression personally. He even asked me where we were in our relationship last night  Men can be such babies... I haven't argued with him, or even yelled at him, so he has no reason to worry about our relationship status which has been like that for 3 years already and isn't about to change... 
Anyhow, maybe I just need a good sweat to relieve my tension... Like my boyfriend said, some people are hit harder than me by this economy.
Off to hit the books for my tests. Later.


----------



## yodie

Muse, I was reading your post and had a hmmmm... Moment.

I never heard of autoimmune disease until you ladies mentioned it. Some of your symptoms sound just like mine. I seem to have a yeast problem that just won't quit. Dr. Prescribed something and I take probiotics. Still, it exists.

At times fatigue has been ever present and brainfog... Sometimes I can't remember what I did the day before.

I just brought a bottle of SPIR yesterday, but now I'm not sure if I should take it.

I'm sick of all this yeast in my body. Haven't gone back to dr. Is there a special test I should ask for? Decided I would try Candex (amazon.com) first before I went back to Dr.


----------



## deusa80

I think I'm gonna have to start reading this thread EVERY DAY, every time I come back I'm learning something new! This morning I read a few posts and silver fillings...I have about 4 and I had no idea about the dangers of them. So I did a quick search of "chlorella and silver fillings" and everything I've read so far is that Chlorella(as well as cilantro ,spirulina, and aged garlic extract) is very helpful in mercury detoxification/elimination.

I was heading to the health store this morning to pick up some spirulina, I might just pick up some cilantro extract while I'm here.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

perlenoire thats good you let it all out  hugs to you


----------



## yodie

Perlenoire83,

We're just giving you love. I know you don't want to hear another blah, blah, blah and I won't give you one.  Just want to say that we care and I know some of us may know someone in your same financial position.  So, we definitely understand. 

I'm single (for the time being, Jesus please), but it sounds like your boyfriend is just trying to help and may not exactly know how.  I think that's adorable that he's trying.  He's concerned, just as we are.

Are you going into teaching? I teach now and I'm definitely trying to find a way out.  If so, maybe you can sign up for substitute teaching.  I know it's not the dream job, but I'm sure it'll bring in some work for the time being.  I've been waiting on my "desired career" for the past 10 years and I substitute teach for the time being.  I work everyday and it definitely pays the bills AND gives me flexibility to do other things.

Have a "green day."


----------



## danigurl18

Keep your head up perlenoire!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Muse said:


> Yes! I got a lot before already but this is insane! Does this mean we are detoxing through our eyes, lol?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! This is me! I will clean my eyes in the morning and go to work and notice it's back like I didn't even touch my eyes that morning.
> 
> 
> 
> I just had my last OLD (had them put in like 15 years ago) silver filling removed only because I was reading a message board about this. Someone said that taking chlorella with with metal fillings is pointless because the chlorella will just keep pulling the mercury out of the filling. It's just best to totally get rid of it. I made sure to take my high dose of chlorella before going in. I asked my dentist if he believed people could suffer from mercury poisoning from their fillings (he will not use silver fillings). He said that he believes some people are sensitive to the mercury and that can manifest into some diseases people just mysteriously come down with.
> 
> I tend to agree with this, I don't think fillings affect everyone that way or there would be a lot more people running around with complications but some are way more sensitive. I say better safe than sorry so if you can have them removed I would. I just feel like I can properly detox now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for this! My doc and I are CLOSELY watching for things that are keeping my immune system jumping even while I'm on 3 different suppressants. I think I have one reason-my doc and I believe that I have a systemic yeast infection and it is causing my immune system to overact because it is trying to fight it off but it's also fighting all the good stuff as well. I also suffer MAJOR fatigue and brainfog which are symptoms of Candida overgrowth throughout the body. I have been put on Diflucan for a month and my numbers are dropping after only 2 doses! This means my immune system is calming down. I think once I get rid of this I will see even better results from the chlorella.
> 
> Once we have gotten this infection under control I will monitor my spirulina. I love my spirulina dearly but if it is causing more harm than good it has to go.* It is important for all info to be shared, the good and the bad. This is how we can PROPERLY make our decisions on what and how much to take.*



Exactly.  Good to know your numbers are dropping BTW!  Also, it sounds like you have one of the docs who actually considers other possibilities (candida) and looks into them too.  No body's perfect (talking about docs) but at least yours is willing to consider other possibilities and ways of curing your body. It's always great when you get a doc who, despite what other medical training they've been given, are willing to consider other health alternatives to aid you.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> Perlenoire83,
> 
> We're just giving you love. I know you don't want to hear another blah, blah, blah and I won't give you one.  Just want to say that we care and I know some of us may know someone in your same financial position.  So, we definitely understand.
> 
> I'm single (for the time being, Jesus please), but it sounds like your boyfriend is just trying to help and may not exactly know how.  I think that's adorable that he's trying.  He's concerned, just as we are.
> 
> Are you going into teaching? I teach now and I'm definitely trying to find a way out.  If so, maybe you can sign up for substitute teaching.  I know it's not the dream job, but I'm sure it'll bring in some work for the time being.  I've been waiting on my "desired career" for the past 10 years and I substitute teach for the time being.  I work everyday and it definitely pays the bills AND gives me flexibility to do other things.
> 
> Have a "green day."



Thanks goodness we have someone here who may be able to offer some advice on teaching. Maybe you could pm yodie for pointers...if that's okay with yodie.

Keep your head up and keep pressing through.  I know that you're back in school, are going for your master's this time? Here's to hoping it opens up more job possibilities for you!


----------



## cocoberry10

I currently take Spirulina. I may try this. Do they sell at Trader Joe's or Whole Foods?


----------



## yodie

luckiestdestiny said:


> Thanks goodness we have someone here who may be able to offer some advice on teaching. *Maybe you could pm yodie for pointers...if that's okay with yodie.*
> 
> Sure it's okay with me.  Let me know if I can answer any of your questions.


----------



## yodie

cocoberry10 said:


> I currently take Spirulina. I may try this. Do they sell at Trader Joe's or Whole Foods?


 
TJ's sells Spirulina.  Can't vouch for it's effectiveness. Maybe someone else in this thread can comment.


----------



## alittlestar

I am considering getting some spirulina from TJs. If I find it reasonable, I will report back with my progress.


----------



## lusciousladie07

Hey ladies.. im finally green. I have been going on the regular now.. i have been taking the VS super chlorella for the last 3 days with doses btw 3g-6g and it keeping me regular... i wonder what dosage it would take to feel detox symptoms.. HMMM....


----------



## MrsMe

Blaque*Angel said:


> perlenoire thats good you let it all out  hugs to you


 back to you! Thanks for the support.



yodie said:


> Perlenoire83,
> 
> We're just giving you love. I know you don't want to hear another blah, blah, blah and I won't give you one. Just want to say that we care and I know some of us may know someone in your same financial position. So, we definitely understand.
> 
> I'm single (for the time being, Jesus please), but it sounds like your boyfriend is just trying to help and may not exactly know how. I think that's adorable that he's trying. He's concerned, just as we are.
> 
> Are you going into teaching? I teach now and I'm definitely trying to find a way out. If so, maybe you can sign up for substitute teaching. I know it's not the dream job, but I'm sure it'll bring in some work for the time being. I've been waiting on my "desired career" for the past 10 years and I substitute teach for the time being. I work everyday and it definitely pays the bills AND gives me flexibility to do other things.
> 
> Have a "green day."


 
You do live in a place "where the streets are paved with gold"... I'm not that lucky here in NYC because the DOE froze all new applications for subs and paraprofessionals, which is why I turned to a temp agency... I got my B.S. in education but it's not my career of choice. My master's will be my way "out" but I have to be able to finish it first... erplexed



danigurl18 said:


> Keep your head up perlenoire!!


 
Will do!!



luckiestdestiny said:


> Thanks goodness we have someone here who may be able to offer some advice on teaching. Maybe you could pm yodie for pointers...if that's okay with yodie.
> 
> Keep your head up and keep pressing through. I know that you're back in school, are going for your master's this time? Here's to hoping it opens up more job possibilities for you!


 I'm going to school for a master's in Speech Pathology/Communication Sciences (the name is different depending on what school you go to). Although, Hunter College is affordable and provides good quality education, I don't think I can keep up with the bills and the tuition... If I could finish my master's without too much headache, I'd be better off and would make enough money to handle all of my bills. I'm so looking forward to a decent salary. 


Back to the chlorella: I'M FINALLY GOING GREEN! It took 5 days and I had to increase my dosage to 3g a day but now it has come. It's a light green color. Should I keep increasing the dosage?
 I was telling my boyfriend about it today and pointed out the fact that my BMs don't smell anymore... He was like "why are you telling me this now that I'm getting food".  I said that there's nothing wrong with it because it's not the usual ish like belle_reveuse28 said! .


----------



## complexsimplicity

I'm jumping on this. I bought source natural yaeyama chl from vitacost. I've only been taking it for two days and I've noticed that I have a sore throat and I just feel off. Can't wait til this detox blows over. I feel yucky


----------



## sheba1

complexsimplicity said:


> I'm jumping on this. I bought source natural yaeyama chl from vitacost. I've only been taking it for two days and I've noticed that I have a sore throat and I just feel off. *Can't wait til this detox blows over. I feel yucky*


 
Tell me about it.  I started with Sun tabets and moved to Jarrow powder.  I like that I can get 5 grams chlorella per teaspoon with Jarrow.  This detox stuff is the pits! :Nono:  4 days in, I've gone green and I have the most stank attitude today.  Everyone is on my last nerve and I feel terrible.  The good news is that usually the worse the detox symptoms, the faster they pass if you drink lots of water and stay the course.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

LD - I went running on the trail today, and I had one of my normal sneezing attacks afterward complete with the drippy nose due to allergies.  After suffering with the drips for about 2 hours, I remembered nettle is good for sinus allergies.

I drank a cup of nettle tea and I stopped sneezing and the symptoms slowed down a great deal. I am about to have another cup! This is amazing. I am definitely going to get the supplements for the spring because of the great reviews on Vitacost that state it's the prefect cure for the symptoms of rhinitis.

Thanks again for another fabulous natural remedy!! :reddancer:


----------



## AtlantaJJ

My son said my hair is "getting longer and wider?" :scratchch   I think he means thicker


----------



## PGirl

Ok -- PGirl checking in on 6gs, with eye boogers, a mild headache, and a bad attitude.  I was happy to see that others are saying they had some mood issues because I thought it was just me 

I am defintely detoxing now.  I tried to workout today but I really didn't have as good of a workout for some reason.  I quit running after about 10 minutes and walked the rest of the way.  I thought this would be a breeze, but now I have no personality and I'm constipated too...that's not cute.

Nonetheless, I'm upping my dose...Thank goodness ya'll are here to understand...

Waiting for green poo (and I don't mean CON),
PGirl


----------



## Luxlii

Has anyone gotten those two inches per month yet?


----------



## sheba1

Hmmmm... I have been dissolving my chlorella in a tall glass of water and drinking it. Although, I usually enjoy my chlorella, this morning it made me feel kind of queezy and it was difficult to get down. I thought this had to do with my detox symptoms and thought nothing of it. Well all day, I've been craving water, but water did not taste great today. Same thing, kind of queezy and hard to get down. This evening, I changed the filter. I took my chlorella with the new filtered water and it tasted wonderful to me. No queeziness or gagging. So it seems chlorella has made me more sensitive to the additives in our drinking water. I think that's pretty neat.

Also, all day long, I craved light foods. This evening I wanted a grilled chicken sub from subway over the baked spaghetti I'd planned to make. *And* I had a strong desire to go to the gym, but no energy because of my detox symptoms. lol This gives me much hope as I haven't had any desire to go to the gym in months.


----------



## sheba1

Hey PGirl, I feel your pain!  Hang in there, and I think it's actually a good idea to up your dose and increase water intake.  It's the quickest way to flush the toxins that are causing the reaction.

I battled the constipation for a couple of days, as well.  I decided to take a very inexpensive magnesium, calcium and zinc supplement from Wal mart and that did the trick.  The instructions said to take three, I took two, but I really think one would have done the deed.  The entire 250 tablet bottle was less than five dollars.

Hey there, Prettylonghair.  Kimbosheart hit it!  I don't think anyone else is measuring but many have reported great growth, whiter eyes, longer nails and longer/thicker eyelashes.


----------



## PGirl

Prettylonghair said:


> Has anyone gotten those two inches per month yet?


 
I'm sure alot of us will take Chlorella even if we don't .  I expect each of us to get the maximum growth our individual bodies will allow.  I'm happy to say that this isn't a hair bandwagon...

You should go green for you.  Because you want to be the best you can be.  Your hair growth will follow... Chlorella just makes sense.


----------



## ttlayli

I've been at 5 grams since last weds. Tomorrow I will be at 6 grams since I'm taking the powder for the first time! I'm so nervous! I'm prepared though! I ran out of Green Juice, so I'm just going to try the applesauce until I buy some more. 

I think I stated previously that my skin looks better...and MAN I am soooo serious! I don't know how to describe my usual skin-tone...I'm really light-skinned, with yellow undertones, yet I'm olive toned as well. Usually my skin looks dull and pale, but for the past 3 weeks, my skin has been soo pretty!  The red/brown marks left over from acne have faded and my skin is golden and bronze looking. My younger cousin actually asked me if I had makeup on! My skin all over my body (including my face) is also very soft as well and also has the glow to it! I can't wait to get up to the higher doses, to see more benefits!


----------



## Muse

yodie said:


> Muse, I was reading your post and had a hmmmm... Moment.
> 
> I never heard of autoimmune disease until you ladies mentioned it. Some of your symptoms sound just like mine. I seem to have a yeast problem that just won't quit. Dr. Prescribed something and I take probiotics. Still, it exists.
> 
> At times fatigue has been ever present and brainfog... Sometimes I can't remember what I did the day before.
> 
> I just brought a bottle of SPIR yesterday, but now I'm not sure if I should take it.
> 
> I'm sick of all this yeast in my body. Haven't gone back to dr. Is there a special test I should ask for? Decided I would try Candex (amazon.com) first before I went back to Dr.



Hey Yodie. Systemic yeast infection is awful but sadly quite common and people don't even know they have it. Most people immediately think of vaginal yeast infection but it doesn't always manifest itself that way. My doc said they could do a stool test to see if there is overgrowth in the digestive track but besides vaginal and stool test I don't know if they could test to see if it spread to other parts of the body. I have heard that it can spread to the brain, hence the fogginess. 

I do know that Diflucan(aka Fluconazole) is good for killing systemic infections but you can't just take it once. It has to be multiple doses to be effective. I also drink Kefir now which is milk with 10 different probiotics. 

I really think you should go back to your doctor and discuss the possibility of systemic infection becaue if it keeps coming back whatever he/she is giving you is just a band aid and not really attacking the source. I am the one who brought it up to my doc otherwise she would've just given me one dose and left it at that. I made it clear to her that I don't want something to cover the symptoms but I need to get to the source. Sometimes docs don't think of things unless we bring it up.

Spirulina is actually suppose to be good at keeping yeast in check but sometimes we are too far gone for that stuff to help so you may need to correct the problem first with something else and then use the spirulina to maintain that healthy balance.

*ETA: I just looked up the Candex and that stuff looks really good! I would actually prefer that over Diflucan (would like to stay as natural as possible). Let me know how that works for you because if it really works I would like to switch over when I finish my final dose of Diflucan.*


----------



## danigurl18

I'm taking NOW Candida clear from amazon... It's really good


----------



## Muse

Still going strong with 9g of chlorella. I actually went twice today but most days it's once in the morning like clock work. I feel slimmer now, appetite still in check and though my nails aren't growing at a faster rate they are STRONG! I'm kinda toying with the idea of bumping it up but everything's going pretty well with this dose and I don't wanna mess it up. I will probably go up in another 2 weeks or so and maybe by only a gram or two.

Some of you (I think LD and someone else) said you noticed texture change in hair. How so? Is it looser?


----------



## IndianAngel22

I missed my chlorella 2 days in a row cuz I don't have any applejuice or apple sauce. Me sad  Now I'm going on spring break. Might as well miss it a week. Maybe I'll get a growth spurt? No? Or will I detox again.... Oh no!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

lusciousladie07 said:


> Hey ladies.. im finally green. I have been going on the regular now.. i have been taking the VS super chlorella for the last 3 days with doses btw 3g-6g and it keeping me regular... i wonder what dosage it would take to feel detox symptoms.. HMMM....


 

You may be one of the lucky few who has little or no symptoms. Welcome to the chlorella party!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

complexsimplicity said:


> I'm jumping on this. I bought source natural yaeyama chl from vitacost. I've only been taking it for two days and I've noticed that I have a sore throat and I just feel off. Can't wait til this detox blows over. I feel yucky


 
Welcome complexsimplicity!

I know you don't feel well now, but the benefits will have you smiling soon!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

AtlantaJJ said:


> LD - I went running on the trail today, and I had one of my normal sneezing attacks afterward complete with the drippy nose due to allergies. After suffering with the drips for about 2 hours, I remembered nettle is good for sinus allergies.
> 
> I drank a cup of nettle tea and I stopped sneezing and the symptoms slowed down a great deal. I am about to have another cup! This is amazing. I am definitely going to get the supplements for the spring because of the great reviews on Vitacost that state it's the prefect cure for the symptoms of rhinitis.
> 
> Thanks again for another fabulous natural remedy!! :reddancer:


 
Your welcome!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

AtlantaJJ said:


> My son said my hair is "getting longer and wider?" :scratchch  I think he means thicker


 
That is so adorable!!!!!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

PGirl said:


> Ok -- PGirl checking in on 6gs, with eye boogers, a mild headache, and a bad attitude. I was happy to see that others are saying they had some mood issues because I thought it was just me
> 
> I am defintely detoxing now. I tried to workout today but I really didn't have as good of a workout for some reason. I quit running after about 10 minutes and walked the rest of the way. I thought this would be a breeze, but now I have no personality and I'm constipated too...that's not cute.
> 
> Nonetheless, I'm upping my dose...Thank goodness ya'll are here to understand...
> 
> Waiting for green poo (and I don't mean CON),
> PGirl


 
Woah!  If you're constipated you have to lower your dose, or get something to get you moving asap. You don't want the toxins seeping back in from your intestine into your blood stream.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Muse said:


> Still going strong with 9g of chlorella. I actually went twice today but most days it's once in the morning like clock work. I feel slimmer now, appetite still in check and though my nails aren't growing at a faster rate they are STRONG! I'm kinda toying with the idea of bumping it up but everything's going pretty well with this dose and I don't wanna mess it up. I will probably go up in another 2 weeks or so and maybe by only a gram or two.
> 
> Some of you (I think LD and someone else) said you noticed texture change in hair. How so? Is it looser?


 
It seems softer, and a little silkier so to speak. My texture seems a little looser but that could just be the weight of my hair as it grows longer so I can't speak to that.


----------



## CurlyMoo

*Re: How about lowering the price of Chlorella?*

I just ordered more CHL and I will be without this weekend due to the fact that my shipment left the warehouse late. UGH. Did anyone else notice that Source Naturals has raised the price of the 16oz powder? It's now $33.41 up from $28.55!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

*Re: How about lowering the price of Chlorella?*



CurlyMoo said:


> I just ordered more CHL and I will be without this weekend due to the fact that my shipment left the warehouse late. UGH. Did anyone else notice that Source Naturals has raised the price of the 16oz powder? It's now $33.41 up from $28.55!!!!!!!!!!!


 
WHAAAT?!!!
That's so annoying!  I was just about to order some more. Oh well I'm still ordering because I love it so!

Let's hope they don't raise it anymore!


----------



## Jaxhair

I received my 5 month supply yesterday and I got a jar of chlor and spir in every room of my house now and in my bag, lol! This Green Origins brand doesn't taste as good as the Lifestream brand.... I think it got washed more and the salty taste is less. Ah well, got to get used to it! Got hubby in on it too and I'm adding a dose of each to our green smoothies. 

Here's to green health!

Perlenoire - I wish you the best girl, keep your head held high! Don't you dare chop off those lovely tresses girl!

I hope everyone else is fab!


----------



## complexsimplicity

double post...


----------



## complexsimplicity

this morning my BM was green. this stuff works fast. i've taken 3g on friday and saturday. still detoxing. my throat really is bothering me. in another week or so i'm going to up it to 6g a day. if chl works like i want it to, i don't think i can continue w/ a six month stretch. lol. i'll have alot of new growth.[/


----------



## mariofmagdal

My hair texture naturally wavy/curly seems looser and straighter than before. My son was giving me a head massage last night and even he commented "wow! mom your hair is growing crazy long!". About a month ago I was pulling for full waist length, I am definitely there. Perhaps a little beyond, the growth is noticible. 

Usually I don't wear my nails long, because of breakage, but these are so strong and long tough to break, they are so pretty!

More importantly, I am fully enjoying all the great benefits of being green. The weather here was superb yesterday and I was fully charged and enjoyed a long full day with my kiddos! They commented yesterday was the best day ever! Normally I don't have the energy to last all day after a long night of work. Yeah GREEN!


----------



## CHECKMATE!

I still can't seem to consistently take these supplements...oh well,maybe I will start again in April


----------



## yodie

CHECKMATE! said:


> I still can't seem to consistently take these supplements...oh well,maybe I will start again in April


 

Do you have trouble remembering to take them? If so, try setting a reminder on your cell phone or leave them next to the sink where you'll easily remember.  I often carry my supplements to work with me because I know I'll remember at some point througout the day.

Good luck.


----------



## Ladybelle

After a little over two weeks, detox symptoms finally hit me- blah! I was so looking forward to it because I wanted to know the chl was working and now I'm like  go away detox, I know the chl does what it says it does now!! 

Now that I'm experiencing the detox just wanted to share some tips for easing those pesky detox symptoms:

1)*milk thistle:* milk thistle helps the liver by protecting it and helping it to perform, the liver is the dumping ground for toxins in the body & detox symptoms can indicate your liver is having to work a little harder to get them out. You can do your own research, but here's a link I found http://www.alive.com/4345a12a2.php?subject_bread_cramb=220  @ op, milk thistle is also good for those who have been exposed to a lot of medications 

2)*a banana or avocado*- these help to slow the cleansing process making it easier to endure, they also are slow to digest & regulate blood sugar levels 

3)* dry body brushing*- gets the lymp systems moving and helps remove toxins via our biggest organ, the skin. 

4) *drink lots of water-* water will help flush the body out 

5) *Omega 3,6,9 supplements* (thanks to hairhustla for recommending this one) this one helps tremendously for those who experience sleep problems with chlorella. 

Hope this helps someone, it helped me. 

Happy chlorella'ing,

Rain


----------



## jaded_faerie

I've been taking chl going on 3 weeks now.  And this past week I have been super gassy and bloated, to the point of discomfort.  I also got a nasty pimple on my forehead and a little one of my cheek. errr.  My BM's are still a dark almost black green.  Which is good I think? I've only been taking 2gs daily, but plan on upping my dosage to 4gs once I'm done with this 30 day supply.

Positives: my nails seem super strong and I don't know if my eyes are playing tricks but my hair seems longer and stronger.  

I will continue taking it with the super protein drink.


----------



## HairHustla

RAINOFGLORY said:


> After a little over two weeks, detox symptoms finally hit me- blah! I was so looking forward to it because I wanted to know the chl was working and now I'm like  go away detox, I know the chl does what it says it does now!!
> 
> Now that I'm experiencing the detox just wanted to share some tips for easing those pesky detox symptoms:
> 
> 1)*milk thistle:* milk thistle helps the liver by protecting it and helping it to perform, the liver is the dumping ground for toxins in the body & detox symptoms can indicate your liver is having to work a little harder to get them out. You can do your own research, but here's a link I found http://www.alive.com/4345a12a2.php?subject_bread_cramb=220 @ op, milk thistle is also good for those who have been exposed to a lot of medications
> 
> 2)*a banana or avocado*- these help to slow the cleansing process making it easier to endure, they also are slow to digest & regulate blood sugar levels
> 
> 3)* dry body brushing*- gets the lymp systems moving and helps remove toxins via our biggest organ, the skin.
> 
> 4) *drink lots of water-* water will help flush the body out
> 
> 
> Hope this helps someone, it helped me.
> 
> Happy chlorella'ing,
> 
> Rain


 
Thank you so much for posting this, I am going to keep this in mine when the dreaded detox comes my waybah:I am scared of it but know that it is necessary to bring my body into optimal health!


----------



## PGirl

Man the powder seems sooo much stronger than the pills.  I didn't even feel I was detoxing when I was just on the pills.  Now I've got all the symptoms and it's bitter sweet.  I'm taking Aloe to help move things along better.  I have a big pimple on my face today.  I will hold at 6gs until I have a BM.  I still have no personality and my attitude isn't as good as it was.  On the bright side, I am sleeping very well and the pain from my pinched nerve is gone.  I used to have alot of pain in my neck and back especially when I got up in the morning, but no more...Chlorella has made a difference.


----------



## kitamay

perlenoire83 said:


> Thank you for your concern ladies.  I don't think it's the chlorella. It's my life in general and my financial situation in particular which are causing me to get depressed. I know the economic depression affects everyone and my boyfriend keeps telling me that some people are worse off than me,     I heard it so many times during the past twelve months that I don't want to hear it, because it's not getting better, it's simply getting worse for me. I graduated last year and I hoped to find a job, to no avail and most of the students who graduated with me (with the same B.S. in Education) haven't found a position either.
> I don't like to give details about family matters online, so let's just say that my family treats me like a child and they still do not treat me like the 25 y.o. WOMAN that I am and have been for a while now... They're always talking about me as if I was crazy or going on drugs or having a child OOW. Although I keep telling them that none of the above apply to me, they insist that I must do as they say, because I am living at my sister's house rent-free (only because I don't have anything to pay rent with). Thus, the need for me to get independent... I even worked with a temp agency which scrued me when I went back to school in Jan.
> Last night, I had to stop myself from doing a big chop and start anew with my hair because I was so depressed and frustrated... Have any of you ever felt like that? It's like I'm so mad that I want to hurt myself, but I'm a sissy... Can't take pain or don't want to take my life away unless God says it is time for me. So I wanted to cut my hair badly... I have always been a pessimistic person, so when the best happens to me, I always look calm because I just can't believe it, which is the reason why I don't think chlorella is to blame.
> My financial situation has gotten to the point where I have to choose between paying my bills and buying groceries (chlorella was the last thing I bought for a reason other than the two I mentioned above).  My parents come to my "rescue" everytime they sense that I can't manage but I feel bad, because that's the kind of thing that encourages their attitude toward me...
> As for my boyfriend, the situation gets to him more than it should. He complains that I am not as talkative as I used to be, that I am beetchy...and I was honest with him. Right now, I'm having some difficulties that only a job or the lottery could solve so I still love you, but stop taking my depression personally. He even asked me where we were in our relationship last night  Men can be such babies... I haven't argued with him, or even yelled at him, so he has no reason to worry about our relationship status which has been like that for 3 years already and isn't about to change...
> Anyhow, maybe I just need a good sweat to relieve my tension... Like my boyfriend said, some people are hit harder than me by this economy.
> Off to hit the books for my tests. Later.


 

Hey, I know exactly where you are coming from. I live in Ohio and here we are extremely overpopulated with teachers. I teach at a charter school. You should definitely look into substitute teaching and sign up in a few districts, or even try to get in somewhere as an assistant. As for the depression, try some St. John's Wort. I call it my happy pill. My family has a history of depression and so do I. Without putting my buisness out there, we are also struggling through some of the same financial difficulties. Keep us updatecd on how you are doing. It is a very difficult time right now, this too shal pass.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

PGirl said:


> Man the powder seems sooo much stronger than the pills. I didn't even feel I was detoxing when I was just on the pills. Now I've got all the symptoms and it's bitter sweet. I'm taking Aloe to help move things along better. I have a big pimple on my face today. I will hold at 6gs until I have a BM. I still have no personality and my attitude isn't as good as it was. On the bright side, I am sleeping very well and the pain from my pinched nerve is gone. I used to have alot of pain in my neck and back especially when I got up in the morning, but no more...Chlorella has made a difference.


 

Please hold at 6 even after you bm for a while so that you can make sure that you are consistently having one. Only increase when you aren't constipated anymore. Please wait at least around a week, give or take a few days.


----------



## kitamay

mariofmagdal said:


> My hair texture naturally wavy/curly seems looser and straighter than before. My son was giving me a head massage last night and even he commented "wow! mom your hair is growing crazy long!". About a month ago I was pulling for full waist length, I am definitely there. Perhaps a little beyond, the growth is noticible.
> 
> Usually I don't wear my nails long, because of breakage, but these are so strong and long tough to break, they are so pretty!
> 
> More importantly, I am fully enjoying all the great benefits of being green. The weather here was superb yesterday and I was fully charged and enjoyed a long full day with my kiddos! They commented yesterday was the best day ever! Normally I don't have the energy to last all day after a long night of work. Yeah GREEN!


 
That is great Mariofmagdal!

I am just as excited I spent all day with my 2year old DD and my 3 yo sis and never ran out of energy!!! yay.

Also, while my husband and I were out enjoying our nice day he looked over at me and said it looks like your hair is getting longer.


----------



## Mz DEE DEE

I wish i was getting this energy boost a lot of you are experiencing. I actually feel more sluggish. I don't know if this is from the chorella since Ive never really been a very energetic person but i was hoping the chorella would change that.  I noticed some people were saying spirulina keeps them up and i wanted to try that since i will be starting a night shift job soon.  Any brand suggestions??


----------



## F8THINHIM

In reading through the thread, I've noticed what the detox symptoms are, but I haven't seen anyone mention itching.  My skin has been itching terribly (arms, legs, back, and even my scalp). erplexed  Chlorella is the only new thing I've introduced into my diet. (I am taking 6g of Now Chlorella tablets).  I haven't changed soaps, detergents, or hair regimen.  Has anyone else noticed this, or do I need to try and find another source for the "itchies".  Thanks!


----------



## mariofmagdal

Mz DEE DEE said:


> I wish i was getting this energy boost a lot of you are experiencing. I actually feel more sluggish. I don't know if this is from the chorella since Ive never really been a very energetic person but i was hoping the chorella would change that.  I noticed some people were saying spirulina keeps them up and i wanted to try that since i will be starting a night shift job soon.  Any brand suggestions??



My extra energy comes from the Spirulina. I also work at night. www.earthrise.com  is where you can find info about the brand I use. I selected them because they manufacture it themselves, it's their specialty.

You can purchase it reasonably at www.luckyvitamin.com or www.vitacost.com, it has been noted the shipping is really quick and you can place them on auto ship.

Have a happy GREEN day!


----------



## PGirl

F8THINHIM said:


> In reading through the thread, I've noticed what the detox symptoms are, but I haven't seen anyone mention itching. My skin has been itching terribly (arms, legs, back, and even my scalp). erplexed Chlorella is the only new thing I've introduced into my diet. (I am taking 6g of Now Chlorella tablets). I haven't changed soaps, detergents, or hair regimen. Has anyone else noticed this, or do I need to try and find another source for the "itchies". Thanks!


 
I haven't really had itchies, but I have felt my scalp twitch a bit.  Your itchies are probably just detox and I would think it should go away once you make it through.


----------



## mariofmagdal

F8THINHIM said:


> In reading through the thread, I've noticed what the detox symptoms are, but I haven't seen anyone mention itching.  My skin has been itching terribly (arms, legs, back, and even my scalp). erplexed  Chlorella is the only new thing I've introduced into my diet. (I am taking 6g of Now Chlorella tablets).  I haven't changed soaps, detergents, or hair regimen.  Has anyone else noticed this, or do I need to try and find another source for the "itchies".  Thanks!



Skin breakouts/irritations are a sign of liver detoxification. Toxins are pushed out from internal to external. Continue at your current rate, use a mild topical cream to soothe skin. Drink more water to speed up detox. If it is severe lower your dose and increase when regular again. My daughter had a slight rash initially, she also suffers from eczema, so that was to be expected, but it cleared right up. I hope this helps.


----------



## mariofmagdal

PGIRL, with regards to your detox symptoms, they all point to insufficient water being consumed. Tired, fatigue, headache, and constipation. 

Once you have taken your dose, be sure to follow up with another large glass of water. If it persists you can take a smaller dose more frequently. Most important, up that water intake. Happy being GREEN.


----------



## Kurlee

has anyone noticed sluggishness?


----------



## IndianAngel22

I've been on Chlorella for a month now 7g at the most and I feel fabulous! I straightened my hair yesterday and even that was FABULOUS. I definatly gained at least an full inch and I can tell because I've been trying to grow out my bangs. My bangs went from wispy nasty to 1 inch before the length I would want them to be and FULL. I was like WTF roomy look at my hair! OMG! I was so excited. I will be showing pictures in another week. I had the most fabulous hair day yesterday and I can't wait to show everyone. I was a gassy farty mess for the first 3 weeks. And now that part is over. I thought it would never end it felt like forever. 

I am going on spring break so I will be taking a break from the Chlorella for a week because I'm scared if I take the powder in a little baggy they'll think I'm carrying drugs, and I don't think the pills work as well, just my opinion. I'll probably drink a little Naked Juice sense it has Chlorella in it if I find it while there but that's about it. I might just bring my old multi vitamins......  Anyone think it will help me have a growth spurt? LuckiestDestiny where ya at?


----------



## sheba1

I dunno, IndianAngel.  That's a quarter inch of growth you could be giving up.  And a possible detox again?  No way, Jose   At least, not for me.

Why not take the tablets?  You can get them crazy reasonably.  They ship super quick.  With Vitacost, I placed my order 1 day at 4pm and got it the next day by 4 pm, standard shipping.  And you can take them with ease without the mess of the powder.

Either way, your hair should do just great!  I don't think you'd so much have a growth spurt, though, because it seems with chlorella the growth results are pretty stable.  Meaning, you get more growth, consistently.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Kurlee said:


> has anyone noticed sluggishness?



Tired, fatigue, sleepy, sluggishness, and drowsiness are signs of Liver detoxification. Body recovery/repair is taking place. Insufficient water consumed. Continue with your dose, take with a large glass of water. Increase your water intake. You should have at least 8 glasses of water per day. Yes, water outside of juice and smoothies. Hope this helps, once the detox passes you should feel fresh, rejuvenated, and re-energized! Happy to be GREEN!


----------



## mariofmagdal

IndianAngel22 said:


> I've been on Chlorella for a month now 7g at the most and I feel fabulous! I straightened my hair yesterday and even that was FABULOUS. I definatly gained at least an full inch and I can tell because I've been trying to grow out my bangs. My bangs went from wispy nasty to 1 inch before the length I would want them to be and FULL. I was like WTF roomy look at my hair! OMG! I was so excited. I will be showing pictures in another week. I had the most fabulous hair day yesterday and I can't wait to show everyone. I was a gassy farty mess for the first 3 weeks. And now that part is over. I thought it would never end it felt like forever.
> 
> I am going on spring break so I will be taking a break from the Chlorella for a week because I'm scared if I take the powder in a little baggy they'll think I'm carrying drugs, and I don't think the pills work as well, just my opinion. I'll probably drink a little Naked Juice sense it has Chlorella in it if I find it while there but that's about it. I might just bring my old multi vitamins......  Anyone think it will help me have a growth spurt? LuckiestDestiny where ya at?



You will not get any less results taking the pills. Powder is used for it's cost effectiveness, cooking/mixing. Powder does get into your system faster. People on the go take tablets all day long. If you think a tablet will be that much different, you can always get capsules.

Your idea of taking a week off is not so far fetched. Many people who intend to use such a supplement long term take one week off per month just to give the body a rest and a chance to notice changes in their body.


I do not use powder for my intake, I am thinking about buying some to cook with.

Have a happy Spring Break!


----------



## Kurlee

mariofmagdal said:


> Tired, fatigue, sleepy, sluggishness, and drowsiness are signs of Liver detoxification. Body recovery/repair is taking place. Insufficient water consumed. Continue with your dose, take with a large glass of water. Increase your water intake. You should have at least 8 glasses of water per day. Yes, water outside of juice and smoothies. Hope this helps, once the detox passes you should feel fresh, rejuvenated, and re-energized! Happy to be GREEN!


thanks! I drink 2 litres a day. I will try to up it to three


----------



## mariofmagdal

Kurlee said:


> thanks! I drink 2 litres a day. I will try to up it to three



Water is a great cure all! However, once the detox passes you don't have to drink so much unless you want to.

Green and Happy!


----------



## SilverSurfer

Is anyone taking this brand, Vitamin Shoppe Super Chlorella 300 Tablets? I have this but can't find the CGF info on this. Currently taking 4000MG which is 4 tablets. 

I am thinking of switching to the capsules and wasn't sure if it would be better to order the Yaeyama Chlorella, 400 mg 150 capsules, Jarrow Formulas brand which has 424CGF or just stick to the one I have?


----------



## IndianAngel22

sheba1 said:


> I dunno, IndianAngel.  That's a quarter inch of growth you could be giving up.  And a possible detox again?  No way, Jose   At least, not for me.
> 
> Why not take the tablets?  You can get them crazy reasonably.  They ship super quick.  With Vitacost, I placed my order 1 day at 4pm and got it the next day by 4 pm, standard shipping.  And you can take them with ease without the mess of the powder.
> 
> Either way, your hair should do just great!  I don't think you'd so much have a growth spurt, though, because it seems with chlorella the growth results are pretty stable.  Meaning, you get more growth, consistently.



Well I can't do that now because I leave in the morning. Maybe I can just put my Chlorella powder tub in my suitcase and get through? You think they'll make me remove it? It's just Chlorella lol. I just don't want to get in trouble before getting on the plane


----------



## sheba1

Hi ChichiStar, I am banging my head, right now, because this was covered earlier in the thread but I cannot find it!  Aggh!  lol  I'll keep looking but I remember there being several emails by LD to VitaminShoppe regarding the CGF amount in their chlorella.  While friendly, I don't remember them ever actually responding with the answer from the manufacturer.  If anyone has these responses from Vitamin Shoppe regarding this info, can you share, pretty please?

Hey IndianAngel, I wouldn't risk it, dear.  If they took my powder at the airport I would cry my eyes out.  Then I would pay the outrageous shipping prices to ship it to myself back home. :-/


----------



## mariofmagdal

sheba1 said:


> Hi ChichiStar, I am banging my head, right now, because this was covered earlier in the thread but I cannot find it!  Aggh!  lol  I'll keep looking but I remember there being several emails by LD to VitaminShoppe regarding the CGF amount in their chlorella.  While friendly, I don't remember them ever actually responding with the answer from the manufacturer.  If anyone has these responses from Vitamin Shoppe regarding this info, can you share, pretty please?
> 
> Hey IndianAngel, I wouldn't risk it, dear.  If they took my powder at the airport I would cry my eyes out.  Then I would pay the outrageous shipping prices to ship it to myself back home. :-/



I would not risk the powder at the airport either. ;0(


----------



## Bigghair

sheba1 said:


> Hi ChichiStar, I am banging my head, right now, because this was covered earlier in the thread but I cannot find it!  Aggh!  lol  I'll keep looking but I remember there being several emails by LD to VitaminShoppe regarding the CGF amount in their chlorella.  While friendly, I don't remember them ever actually responding with the answer from the manufacturer.  If anyone has these responses from Vitamin Shoppe regarding this info, can you share, pretty please?
> 
> Hey IndianAngel, I wouldn't risk it, dear.  If they took my powder at the airport I would cry my eyes out.  Then I would pay the outrageous shipping prices to ship it to myself back home. :-/



Hi!  I am coming out of lurk mode to say that I take VS Super Chlorella.  I inquired with their research department about this info and the women did not have the amount of CGF.  She did say that the cell wall is cracked though.


----------



## PGirl

mariofmagdal said:


> PGIRL, with regards to your detox symptoms, they all point to insufficient water being consumed. Tired, fatigue, headache, and constipation.
> 
> Once you have taken your dose, be sure to follow up with another large glass of water. If it persists you can take a smaller dose more frequently. Most important, up that water intake. Happy being GREEN.


 
Ok you got me!  I hate drinking water and I haven't had near enough.  As a result I feel bad.  I'm guzzling water right now.  I will do better.  8 glasses...oh boy...it's worth it though


----------



## yodie

I was daring yesterday and pressed my new head of natural hair.  I can definitely tell that it has grown and either too much Mega Tek or MSM has made it feel different (not good either).

Anyhow, yes, it's grown and I'm happy about that.  Thanks CHL!! Now, if only CHL could keep it from reverting.  It puffed up, even with Sabino MB.


----------



## yodie

LD or anyone else try the Green Plant drink from TJ's? Your thoughts?


----------



## ttlayli

Today was the first day taking the powder (I took pills prior). OMG it was horrible! At first I mixed 2 tsps with applesauce and mixed it! I couldn't even eat it so I threw it away. Then I got more applesauce and would put 1 tsp on top of the applesauce portion I was going to put in my mouth! EWWWWWWWWWWWWW! erplexed OMG The applesauce was trying to come back up I swear! I had to chase it with water and with juice! I was actually gagging! It was sooo gross and the texture didn't help at all. Today I'm going to get some green juice, because the applesauce is a nono for me. 

If that doesn't work I may have to go back to the pills. I'm hoping I don't, but I can't be gagging and feeling like i'm going to throw up every time I take Chlorella.


----------



## sheba1

For those of you that are having trouble getting your chlorella down, would you consider Chlorella Chocolate Cake?  Recipe follows at the end of this article from Natural News.

Detox Your Body with Chlorella

(NaturalNews) Chlorella is one of Nature's perfect foods. NASA has chosen chlorella to be one of the first foods grown on the space station, and chlorella is the number one supplement taken for vibrant health in Japan. It is estimated that 5 million people take chlorella every day. This freshwater green algae has been widely studied more than any other algae, and researchers agree that it is one of the most powerful super foods we can nourish our bodies with.

Chlorella is a rich source of protein and contains all essential amino acids. It is high in the antioxidant beta carotene and has one of the greatest concentrations of the life giving phytonutrient chlorophyll. But one of the most amazing miracles of chlorella is that it binds to toxins but not to nutrients making it a powerful and intelligent detoxifier. No matter how well we eat and how much we exercise, we cannot escape the toxins that pervade our world. Taking chlorella regularly is a simple way to keep our bodies healthy.

*Heavy Metal Detoxifier*

Heavy metals can have a seriously negative impact on our health and wellbeing. Mercury found in dental fillings and fish, lead from paint or water, cadmium in cigarette smoke and platinum from cars are just some of the metals that can keep us from enjoying vibrant health. They have been linked to a number of illnesses including autism, Alzheimer's, Epilepsy, Crone's Disease, irritable bowel syndrome and chronic fatigue.

Chlorella's fibrous outer shell binds with the heavy metals in the bloodstream and assists in pulling them out of tissues to carry them out of the body.

*Other Benefits of this "Perfect Food"*

Chlorophyll boosts the immune system. It promotes T-cell activity, thereby enhancing the immune system to more effectively fight off bacteria and viruses. Evidence shows that chlorella stimulates the production of interferon. Interferons (IFNs) are natural proteins produced by the cells of the immunes system to fight against viruses, parasites and tumors. It is believed that they are one of the body's most potent defences against cancer.

Chlorophyll promotes healthy digestion. It is full of enzymes such as pepsin and chlorophyllase, which are necessary for good health. It also supports the beneficial bacteria and flora in the intestine; ensuring harmful bacteria such as Candida don't overgrow and ruin our digestion and our health.
There is evidence to reveal that chlorella freshens breath and reduces body odor because of its high chlorophyll levels.

Chlorella is considered one of nature's beauty foods because it cleanses the liver, the intestines and the blood, which are all vital for gorgeous skin. It also defends against aging and disease causing free radicals.

Chlorophyll is also known to promote optimal blood pressure and to support the growth and repair of your tissues.

You can take chlorella in capsule form, or simply add it to smoothies or make Chlorella Chocolate Cake.

150g coconut butter
150 g chocolate powder
100 g mesquite
2 teaspoons chlorella
Handful of pumpkin seeds and sunflower seeds
3 teaspoons agave nectar

Boil some water and take it off the stove. Put the coconut oil/butter in another dish, and put it in the boiling water (A Bain Marie).

Once the coconut butter is melted, add the other ingredients. Stir and put in the refrigerator to set. When it is hard, eat and enjoy the benefits of chlorella along with the power of the chocolate, mesquite and seeds.


----------



## yodie

While we're on the topic of sharing recipes...

Here's a link for Chlorella recipes.  I haven't tried any, but enjoy and let me know if you come across anything yummy.  

There's also some great weight loss info, testimonials and comparisons between CHL and SPIR. Great article.

http://books.google.com/books?id=dp...=X&oi=book_result&resnum=7&ct=result#PPA34,M1


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mariofmagdal said:


> Skin breakouts/irritations are a sign of liver detoxification. Toxins are pushed out from internal to external. Continue at your current rate, use a mild topical cream to soothe skin. Drink more water to speed up detox. If it is severe lower your dose and increase when regular again. My daughter had a slight rash initially, she also suffers from eczema, so that was to be expected, but it cleared right up. I hope this helps.


 
Thanks mariofmagdal. I didn't know what to think of this one and was going off to research. I had a small rash (went away almost as fast as it came) but didn't know what to say about her itchies. This is good info to know for everyone!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

IndianAngel22 said:


> I've been on Chlorella for a month now 7g at the most and I feel fabulous! I straightened my hair yesterday and even that was FABULOUS. I definatly gained at least an full inch and I can tell because I've been trying to grow out my bangs. My bangs went from wispy nasty to 1 inch before the length I would want them to be and FULL. I was like WTF roomy look at my hair! OMG! I was so excited. I will be showing pictures in another week. I had the most fabulous hair day yesterday and I can't wait to show everyone. I was a gassy farty mess for the first 3 weeks. And now that part is over. I thought it would never end it felt like forever.
> 
> I am going on spring break so I will be taking a break from the Chlorella for a week because I'm scared if I take the powder in a little baggy they'll think I'm carrying drugs, and I don't think the pills work as well, just my opinion. I'll probably drink a little Naked Juice sense it has Chlorella in it if I find it while there but that's about it. I might just bring my old multi vitamins...... Anyone think it will help me have a growth spurt? LuckiestDestiny where ya at?


 
Hey!  Don't know.  Multi's aren't as effective to me as the chl but at least the Naked juice will give you some of the chl benefits, albeit in a smaller dose.  Have fun on your trip.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

sheba1 said:


> I dunno, IndianAngel. That's a quarter inch of growth you could be giving up. And a possible detox again? No way, Jose  At least, not for me.
> 
> Why not take the tablets? You can get them crazy reasonably. They ship super quick. With Vitacost, I placed my order 1 day at 4pm and got it the next day by 4 pm, standard shipping. And you can take them with ease without the mess of the powder.
> 
> Either way, your hair should do just great! I don't think you'd so much have a growth spurt, though, because it seems with chlorella the growth results are pretty stable. Meaning, you get more growth, consistently.


Agreed.
I do think that the tablets would suffice, and you can also do the naked drinks.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

IndianAngel22 said:


> Well I can't do that now because I leave in the morning. Maybe I can just put my Chlorella powder tub in my suitcase and get through? You think they'll make me remove it? It's just Chlorella lol. I just don't want to get in trouble before getting on the plane


 
Only if you are checking the bag. If not, you may need a smaller container. I'd just put it in a smaller container and call it a day. It's green! It's not like they'll think it's cocaine!  Take a magic marker and write "chlorella supplement" on the side.  If the ask, point to it, and move on.  You'll be okay. I did this with my supplement to get to NYC while I was waiting for my big tub.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mariofmagdal said:


> I would not risk the powder at the airport either. ;0(


 
What about in a small container. Empty one of your vitamin containers and just put some chlorella in. It'll be enough for a week if you get one of the bigger containers. Probably give or take a day but that's better than going without for the whole week...or take two vitamin containers and just write chlorella on it.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Bigghair said:


> Hi! I am coming out of lurk mode to say that I take VS Super Chlorella. I inquired with their research department about this info and the women did not have the amount of CGF. She did say that the cell wall is cracked though.


 
Hey Bigghair welcome!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> LD or anyone else try the Green Plant drink from TJ's? Your thoughts?


 
Sadly I didn't get it yet. Thought I was going, but got side tracked.I'll let you know when I do.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

sheba1 said:


> For those of you that are having trouble getting your chlorella down, would you consider Chlorella Chocolate Cake? Recipe follows at the end of this article from Natural News.
> 
> Detox Your Body with Chlorella
> 
> (NaturalNews) Chlorella is one of Nature's perfect foods. NASA has chosen chlorella to be one of the first foods grown on the space station, and chlorella is the number one supplement taken for vibrant health in Japan. It is estimated that 5 million people take chlorella every day. This freshwater green algae has been widely studied more than any other algae, and researchers agree that it is one of the most powerful super foods we can nourish our bodies with.
> 
> Chlorella is a rich source of protein and contains all essential amino acids. It is high in the antioxidant beta carotene and has one of the greatest concentrations of the life giving phytonutrient chlorophyll. But one of the most amazing miracles of chlorella is that it binds to toxins but not to nutrients making it a powerful and intelligent detoxifier. No matter how well we eat and how much we exercise, we cannot escape the toxins that pervade our world. Taking chlorella regularly is a simple way to keep our bodies healthy.
> 
> *Heavy Metal Detoxifier*
> 
> Heavy metals can have a seriously negative impact on our health and wellbeing. Mercury found in dental fillings and fish, lead from paint or water, cadmium in cigarette smoke and platinum from cars are just some of the metals that can keep us from enjoying vibrant health. They have been linked to a number of illnesses including autism, Alzheimer's, Epilepsy, Crone's Disease, irritable bowel syndrome and chronic fatigue.
> 
> Chlorella's fibrous outer shell binds with the heavy metals in the bloodstream and assists in pulling them out of tissues to carry them out of the body.
> 
> *Other Benefits of this "Perfect Food"*
> 
> Chlorophyll boosts the immune system. It promotes T-cell activity, thereby enhancing the immune system to more effectively fight off bacteria and viruses. Evidence shows that chlorella stimulates the production of interferon. Interferons (IFNs) are natural proteins produced by the cells of the immunes system to fight against viruses, parasites and tumors. It is believed that they are one of the body's most potent defences against cancer.
> 
> Chlorophyll promotes healthy digestion. It is full of enzymes such as pepsin and chlorophyllase, which are necessary for good health. It also supports the beneficial bacteria and flora in the intestine; ensuring harmful bacteria such as Candida don't overgrow and ruin our digestion and our health.
> There is evidence to reveal that chlorella freshens breath and reduces body odor because of its high chlorophyll levels.
> 
> Chlorella is considered one of nature's beauty foods because it cleanses the liver, the intestines and the blood, which are all vital for gorgeous skin. It also defends against aging and disease causing free radicals.
> 
> Chlorophyll is also known to promote optimal blood pressure and to support the growth and repair of your tissues.
> 
> You can take chlorella in capsule form, or simply add it to smoothies or make Chlorella Chocolate Cake.
> 
> 150g coconut butter
> 150 g chocolate powder
> 100 g mesquite
> 2 teaspoons chlorella
> Handful of pumpkin seeds and sunflower seeds
> 3 teaspoons agave nectar
> 
> Boil some water and take it off the stove. Put the coconut oil/butter in another dish, and put it in the boiling water (A Bain Marie).
> 
> Once the coconut butter is melted, add the other ingredients. Stir and put in the refrigerator to set. When it is hard, eat and enjoy the benefits of chlorella along with the power of the chocolate, mesquite and seeds.


 
You'd have to eat a lot of cake to get the chlorella you need, but it's a good idea for those that might give up, or little kids whom you may want to "hide" the chlorella.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> While we're on the topic of sharing recipes...
> 
> Here's a link for Chlorella recipes. I haven't tried any, but enjoy and let me know if you come across anything yummy.
> 
> There's also some great weight loss info, testimonials and comparisons between CHL and SPIR. Great article.
> 
> http://books.google.com/books?id=dp...=X&oi=book_result&resnum=7&ct=result#PPA34,M1


 
I like that the book put simply what I've been trying to put into words "nutrition in chlorella provide the real food needed by the body, thus reducing binges and craving" that's in addition to it helping the track function better!

I like the fact it also explains the differences between spirulina and chlorella and that they both contain high protein and that "spirulina tends to have a slightly higher percentage of protein, but the differences are so small as to be of little significance." I was really bummed that chlorella didn't have as much as spirulina but it's good to know it does as spirulina will not be an option for me.  

I also like that it breaks down the differences and there aren't that many to be seen for me w/ exception of chlorella's CGF. Thanks for  all the information!  Either way these are good whole foods and deserve attention depending on if they can work for your body (or not).


----------



## F8THINHIM

mariofmagdal said:


> Skin breakouts/irritations are a sign of liver detoxification. Toxins are pushed out from internal to external. Continue at your current rate, use a mild topical cream to soothe skin. Drink more water to speed up detox. If it is severe lower your dose and increase when regular again. My daughter had a slight rash initially, she also suffers from eczema, so that was to be expected, but it cleared right up. I hope this helps.


 

Thank you so much for the information!  I am increasing the water intake and soothing the skin with some aveeno lotion.  It feels good to know that I am detoxing and on my way to better health!   I also suffered from exzema years ago, so hopefully this is a very short term condition.


----------



## PGirl

I tried Chlorella powder mixed with Naked Juice today.  It was so good!  I cannot believe that I actually enjoyed a green drink.  I never ate veggies as a child and I guess I never grew up because I don't like them as an adult either.  Next time I will buy the larger jug instead of the individual serving bottles.

Oh yeah, my scalp is hurting a little tonight.  I had "Hand in the Hair" disease today so maybe that is why...or maybe my hair is growing????  I sure hope so!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Jaxhair said:


> *I received my 5 month supply yesterday and I got a jar of chlor and spir i*n every room of my house now and in my bag, lol! *This Green Origins brand doesn't taste as good as the Lifestream brand....* I think it got washed more and the salty taste is less. Ah well, got to get used to it! Got hubby in on it too and I'm adding a dose of each to our green smoothies.
> 
> Here's to green health!
> 
> Perlenoire - I wish you the best girl, keep your head held high! Don't you dare chop off those lovely tresses girl!
> 
> I hope everyone else is fab!


 

aw thats good you got it 
thats what i'm worried about buying from another supplier and it dont taste good!!
i contacted green origins and asked about the CGF they did not know, they contacted their supplier and are still awaiting a reply!


----------



## Jaxhair

Blaque*Angel said:


> aw thats good you got it
> thats what i'm worried about buying from another supplier and it dont taste good!!
> *i contacted green origins and asked about the CGF they did not know, they contacted their supplier and are still awaiting a reply!*


 
I thought I would too but never got round to it. Just happy to be taking in the goodness at the moment. Keep us updated when they get back to you on this one, please. Are you ordering from them? Don't be put off by the taste - I notice more because I chew on/suck on mine. Getting used to the new taste though . It's just less salty.

Now, hubby is a funny one... he loves his green smoothies so much yet he won't learn to make them. Anyway, I'm all out of spinach/kale etc so for the past 2 days I've just used the chlor and spir and the green superfood powder and it's worked great. I think he's detoxing but I won't go into the nitty gritty with him lest it puts him off . He also smokes and drinks loads of coffee, and I really wish he'd give up, especially smoking, but hey.... Anyway, I think he had a detox dream last night, lol He was itching in his sleep and was convinced he was itching in real life. I told him all the goodness he's taking is working but he needs to help his body too and cut down on these two vices. Also told him to drink loads of water to help flush out toxins. He's reluctant to give up the nicotine especially, but you know what? I think if we carry on, he might just gradually start cutting down. He already is drinking less coffee (works from home) and is drinking more herbal teas. And this past weekend, he's convinced he smoked less ciggies. I'll keep schtum, lol and pray he gradually stops, not feeling the need for nicotine especially - nasty habit! I'm tempted to increase his dose of chlor - he's probably on 3gs now.... We'll see how it goes. I shall keep an eye on this and hope he does gradually give up on the ciggies, please God!!!


----------



## mariofmagdal

Jaxhair said:


> I thought I would too but never got round to it. Just happy to be taking in the goodness at the moment. Keep us updated when they get back to you on this one, please. Are you ordering from them? Don't be put off by the taste - I notice more because I chew on/suck on mine. Getting used to the new taste though . It's just less salty.
> 
> Now, hubby is a funny one... he loves his green smoothies so much yet he won't learn to make them. Anyway, I'm all out of spinach/kale etc so for the past 2 days I've just used the chlor and spir and the green superfood powder and it's worked great. I think he's detoxing but I won't go into the nitty gritty with him lest it puts him off . He also smokes and drinks loads of coffee, and I really wish he'd give up, especially smoking, but hey.... Anyway, I think he had a detox dream last night, lol He was itching in his sleep and was convinced he was itching in real life. I told him all the goodness he's taking is working but he needs to help his body too and cut down on these two vices. Also told him to drink loads of water to help flush out toxins. He's reluctant to give up the nicotine especially, but you know what? I think if we carry on, he might just gradually start cutting down. He already is drinking less coffee (works from home) and is drinking more herbal teas. And this past weekend, he's convinced he smoked less ciggies. I'll keep schtum, lol and pray he gradually stops, not feeling the need for nicotine especially - nasty habit! I'm tempted to increase his dose of chlor - he's probably on 3gs now.... We'll see how it goes. I shall keep an eye on this and hope he does gradually give up on the ciggies, please God!!!






I think it's so awesome you got your husband to go Green. My husband is not even close!

Itchy skin is a liver detox symptom and you told him right to increase his water intake. He is so fortunate to have you. I can't wait until I am able to convince my hubby to get started. Happy being GREEN!


----------



## mj11051

I blend chorella, spurlina and acai powder in my vegetable juice I make in the morning with kale greens, celery, broccoli,spinach and apples. I bought my powders from Mountain Rose herbs and I use a teaspoon of each.


----------



## babydollhair

Well i am still taking my 3 gm a day, im thinking of upping that amount. Congrats to everyone benefiting so far!


----------



## kitamay

yodie said:


> LD or anyone else try the Green Plant drink from TJ's? Your thoughts?


 

Not yet, I can't wait to try it. I was around the corner from TJ but I couldn't find a place to park. So I went home.


----------



## MrsMe

yodie said:


> I was daring yesterday and pressed my new head of natural hair. I can definitely tell that it has grown and either too much Mega Tek or MSM has made it feel different (not good either).
> 
> Anyhow, yes, it's grown and I'm happy about that. Thanks CHL!! *Now, if only CHL could keep it from reverting*. It puffed up, even with Sabino MB.


 Now you're asking for too much from the chlorella!  You should contact the woman who created DivaSmooth to help you with that one!



ttlayli said:


> Today was the first day taking the powder (I took pills prior). OMG it was horrible! At first I mixed 2 tsps with applesauce and mixed it! I couldn't even eat it so I threw it away. Then I got more applesauce and would put 1 tsp on top of the applesauce portion I was going to put in my mouth! EWWWWWWWWWWWWW! erplexed OMG The applesauce was trying to come back up I swear! I had to chase it with water and with juice! I was actually gagging! It was sooo gross and the texture didn't help at all. Today I'm going to get some green juice, because the applesauce is a nono for me.
> 
> If that doesn't work I may have to go back to the pills. I'm hoping I don't, but I can't be gagging and feeling like i'm going to throw up every time I take Chlorella.


Ugh! I hate anything in the powder form and tasting anything powdery in juices, smoothies. For example, I tried Odwalla's Protein smoothie once and once only...I had THREE sips and that was it for me!  I could taste the protein powder and I almost gagged on it. I don't think I'll ever switch to powdered chlorella. The pills are small and I have never had pbs with pills, even the big, fat calcium pills. Ugh! Just thinking about it gives me the chills... Sorry, sweetie.  Just hang in there and test other alternatives to see what could work for you.



kitamay said:


> Not yet, I can't wait to try it. I was around the corner from TJ but I couldn't find a place to park. So I went home.


 I'm still keeping an eye on you for the topical application of chlorella...


----------



## jerseygurl

ttlayli said:


> Today was the first day taking the powder (I took pills prior). OMG it was horrible! At first I mixed 2 tsps with applesauce and mixed it! I couldn't even eat it so I threw it away. Then I got more applesauce and would put 1 tsp on top of the applesauce portion I was going to put in my mouth! EWWWWWWWWWWWWW! erplexed OMG The applesauce was trying to come back up I swear! I had to chase it with water and with juice! I was actually gagging! It was sooo gross and the texture didn't help at all. Today I'm going to get some green juice, because the applesauce is a nono for me.
> 
> If that doesn't work I may have to go back to the pills. I'm hoping I don't, but I can't be gagging and feeling like i'm going to throw up every time I take Chlorella.


 
I tried it with applesauce too and hated it. I'll stick with my OJ for now.


----------



## alittlestar

I am taking Chlorella in the pill form for now. I would love to use the powder but I don't feel like being bothered with finding a creative way to get it down daily.  I do like the naked juice drinks but the sugar count is high so I can only consume so much of that on a daily basis. I will just have to stick with the pills for now. I hope I can still see great results.


----------



## HairHustla

Okay ladies!

I received my order today of chlorella and spirullina!  YAY!  Question, should I take the plunge during the week while I am working...should I be around people in case of strange illnesses etc or should I wait until the weekend and quietly suffer?  I don't know why I am so scared of this stuff but I am.  I need your advice ladies!!!!erplexed


----------



## mariofmagdal

alittlestar said:


> I am taking Chlorella in the pill form for now. I would love to use the powder but I don't feel like being bothered with finding a creative way to get it down daily.  I do like the naked juice drinks but the sugar count is high so I can only consume so much of that on a daily basis. I will just have to stick with the pills for now. I hope I can still see great results.



You will be fine. I only use capsules / caplets of both, and I am reaping all the same benefits. Happy to be Green!


----------



## mariofmagdal

ttlayli said:


> Today was the first day taking the powder (I took pills prior). OMG it was horrible! At first I mixed 2 tsps with applesauce and mixed it! I couldn't even eat it so I threw it away. Then I got more applesauce and would put 1 tsp on top of the applesauce portion I was going to put in my mouth! EWWWWWWWWWWWWW! erplexed OMG The applesauce was trying to come back up I swear! I had to chase it with water and with juice! I was actually gagging! It was sooo gross and the texture didn't help at all. Today I'm going to get some green juice, because the applesauce is a nono for me.
> 
> If that doesn't work I may have to go back to the pills. I'm hoping I don't, but I can't be gagging and feeling like i'm going to throw up every time I take Chlorella.



OMG! This sounds horrible. Why, may I ask, do you want to switch to the powder from the pills? I hope you find a successful way to get the powder down. It's great to be GREEN. Have a great day!


----------



## nafissa

Today is my 4th day with CHL and i'm loving it. The first 2 days i took 12g thinking it was 6g and boy it killed my appetite. Now i'm on 8g and the taste is more bearable. I just mix it with a glass of v8 juice. I also give 4g to my 17 month old who has eczema and the flares on her face are clearing up nicely. For the past 6 months i've been wanting to do a raw diet but because i'm a carb junkie, I never had 1 successful day. Since taking CHL i'm proud to say i'm a raw foodist and i've lost 4 lbs. LD thank you for introducing me to CHL I can already see that we'll have a very long, happy and beneficial relationship.


----------



## HairHustla

HairHustla said:


> Okay ladies!
> 
> I received my order today of chlorella and spirullina! YAY! Question, should I take the plunge during the week while I am working...should I be around people in case of strange illnesses etc or should I wait until the weekend and quietly suffer? I don't know why I am so scared of this stuff but I am. I need your advice ladies!!!!erplexed


 
Come on ladies, Anyone?


----------



## onelove08

HairHustla said:


> Come on ladies, Anyone?


 

Hello! I started my husband on the chl during the weekend so he had a little time to adjust. I would start during the weekend if I worked as well! And, also you may want to try increasing only on the weekends as well too! Hope this helps. I have been taking chl for approximately 7 weeks.


----------



## HairHustla

onelove08 said:


> Hello! I started my husband on the chl during the weekend so he had a little time to adjust. I would start during the weekend if I worked as well! And, also you may want to try increasing only on the weekends as well too! Hope this helps. I have been taking chl for approximately 7 weeks.


 
Thank you for responding  Have you or your husband had any detox symptoms?  How is your husband able to maintain at work so far?


----------



## SweetMarshCrystal

Hey all I jus received my chlorella this morning and mixed 1tsp with warm green tea after eating an egg white omellette. So far the taste is bearable, not bad at all. And its - Source naturals Yaeyama Chlorella 3g powder. I will be taking a second dose at 6pm. Im taking this for increased hair growth and overall well being!


----------



## MrsMe

HairHustla said:


> Okay ladies!
> 
> I received my order today of chlorella and spirullina! YAY! Question, should I take the plunge during the week while I am working...should I be around people in case of strange illnesses etc or should I wait until the weekend and quietly suffer? I don't know why I am so scared of this stuff but I am. I need your advice ladies!!!!erplexed


 


HairHustla said:


> Come on ladies, Anyone?


 Ok, I started last monday (or tuesday? erplexed), and I started with 2g. I had absolutely no symptoms until I increased to 3g and they were very mild. Your body might respond differently based on the amount of detoxing that is required and how fast you metabolize the chl, but I think that you can start at 1g today and increase over the weekend starting on Friday, so you can have time to know how you will do. 
The recommended dosage on my bottle says 2g, so if you start with 1g, you shouldn't feel the detoxing effects or it they should be very mild.
As for the spirulina, I am not taking it personally, but if I was, I would start with 1g as well and increase the dosage every 7-14 days so that my body can adjust to it. 
I hope the ladies taking both can chime in and give more details about the effect spirulina had on them. Good luck!


----------



## HairHustla

perlenoire83 said:


> Ok, I started last monday (or tuesday? erplexed), and I started with 2g. I had absolutely no symptoms until I increased to 3g and they were very mild. Your body might respond differently based on the amount of detoxing that is required and how fast you metabolize the chl, but I think that you can start at 1g today and increase over the weekend starting on Friday, so you can have time to know how you will do.
> The recommended dosage on my bottle says 2g, so if you start with 1g, you shouldn't feel the detoxing effects or it they should be very mild.
> As for the spirulina, I am not taking it personally, but if I was, I would start with 1g as well and increase the dosage every 7-14 days so that my body can adjust to it.
> I hope the ladies taking both can chime in and give more details about the effect spirulina had on them. Good luck!


 
Thank you so much, I think I will start out with 1g and work my way up by this weekend like you suggested, that seems like a solid idea that will keep me out of trouble....  I am also going to start my 12 yr old daughter on 1g so we can begin our healthy journey together!


----------



## starfish

I started taking Chlorella in early Feb. and now take 12-16g in the morning.  I'm taking that amount because in 2007 I had cancer and am still suffering the effects of radiation.  I drink mine in water, straight up no chaser.  (I let it sit for a while until the powder at the top sinks to the bottom of the glass, that way there's no clumps)

Even though I can't really tell if the hair on my head is growing, I know that I have to shave, wax and thread alot more, so it must be working on my hair!

Also this morning was the first time in my LIFE that I haven't felt sleepy on the day after spring forward, losing an hour.  

Another benefit is I have NO desire for anything sweet.  Yuck.  No more cupcake Sundays for me.


----------



## MrsMe

HairHustla said:


> Thank you so much, I think I will start out with 1g and work my way up by this weekend like you suggested, that seems like a solid idea that will keep me out of trouble.... I am also going to start my 12 yr old daughter on 1g so we can begin our healthy journey together!


 No pb!  If you feel any symptoms just decrease to 500 mg until the weekend. Good luck to you and your daughter!


----------



## mariofmagdal

starfish said:


> I started taking Chlorella in early Feb. and now take 12-16g in the morning.  I'm taking that amount because in 2007 I had cancer and am still suffering the effects of radiation.  I drink mine in water, straight up no chaser.  (I let it sit for a while until the powder at the top sinks to the bottom of the glass, that way there's no clumps)
> 
> Even though I can't really tell if the hair on my head is growing, I know that I have to shave, wax and thread alot more, so it must be working on my hair!
> 
> Also this morning was the first time in my LIFE that I haven't felt sleepy on the day after spring forward, losing an hour.
> 
> Another benefit is I have NO desire for anything sweet.  Yuck.  No more cupcake Sundays for me.



This is awesome! Glad to hear you are reaping such good benefits!


----------



## mariofmagdal

nafissa said:


> Today is my 4th day with CHL and i'm loving it. The first 2 days i took 12g thinking it was 6g and boy it killed my appetite. Now i'm on 8g and the taste is more bearable. I just mix it with a glass of v8 juice. I also give 4g to my 17 month old who has eczema and the flares on her face are clearing up nicely. For the past 6 months i've been wanting to do a raw diet but because i'm a carb junkie, I never had 1 successful day. Since taking CHL i'm proud to say i'm a raw foodist and i've lost 4 lbs. LD thank you for introducing me to CHL I can already see that we'll have a very long, happy and beneficial relationship.



Are you sure about 4g to 17 month old? That is a very adult dose. My children, 5 snd 8 years, are at the suggested 1g and they did have some detox with that. My daughter also suffered with eczema. MSM has put that under control for the most part.

It's exciting the results we are seeing and of course we want to share with our entire family, I am still working on mine. Happy to be GREEN!


----------



## onelove08

HairHustla said:


> Thank you for responding  Have you or your husband had any detox symptoms? How is your husband able to maintain at work so far?


 

Dh has not had any symptoms thus far. He is on 2 grams. I was taking 6 but, backed down due to cost. I am currently taking 3 grams. I am a little gassy ! My daughter takes it too. She is 4. I give her 1 pill. She is having slight detox symtpoms. Cold like.


----------



## BeautifulFlower

Has anyone tried this CHL? 

http://products.mercola.com/chlorella/

3 month supply for $21
1 month for $5 

You get 3gms of CHL per serving.

The price seems more than reasonable. I may have to try this once I am done.


----------



## HairHustla

Ok Ladies, 

I did go ahead and start on the 1g dosage and will hold on that until Friday..at that time I will start 3g so that I will have the weekend to watch out for any detox symptoms.  I started my daughter on about .5 grams.  We'll see how it goes.  So far I am not afraid anymore!


----------



## mariofmagdal

HairHustla said:


> Ok Ladies,
> 
> I did go ahead and start on the 1g dosage and will hold on that until Friday..at that time I will start 3g so that I will have the weekend to watch out for any detox symptoms.  I started my daughter on about .5 grams.  We'll see how it goes.  So far I am not afraid anymore!



I am so happy you are not afraid anymore! How old is your daughter? 5g is a very adult dose. My kiddos, 5 and 8 started at the suggested 1g for children. Just want to keep everyone safe. My kiddos did have detox symptoms and turned green with 1g. Their symptoms went away very quickly. Happy to be GREEN!


----------



## MrsMe

HairHustla said:


> Ok Ladies,
> 
> I did go ahead and start on the 1g dosage and will hold on that until Friday..at that time I will start 3g so that I will have the weekend to watch out for any detox symptoms. *I started my daughter on about .5 grams.* We'll see how it goes. So far I am not afraid anymore!


 


mariofmagdal said:


> I am so happy you are not afraid anymore! How old is your daughter? 5g is a very adult dose. My kiddos, 5 and 8 started at the suggested 1g for children. Just want to keep everyone safe. My kiddos did have detox symptoms and turned green with 1g. Their symptoms went away very quickly. Happy to be GREEN!


 .5g is basically half of 1 gram or 500mg, so there's no danger. 5g would be too much even for an adult to start off with.
I like how you end your replies with "Happy to be GREEN!". It's so cute!


----------



## mariofmagdal

SweetMarshCrystal said:


> Hey all I jus received my chlorella this morning and mixed 1tsp with warm green tea after eating an egg white omellette. So far the taste is bearable, not bad at all. And its - Source naturals Yaeyama Chlorella 3g powder. I will be taking a second dose at 6pm. Im taking this for increased hair growth and overall well being!



Good for you! You will be very happy. CHL does just what it promises. Best wishes as you start your journey. Yeah GREEN!


----------



## Lebiya

i think Im going to have to look out for this nude juice in the supermarket (I think thats the name) because Spirullina is just horrid!!


----------



## mariofmagdal

perlenoire83 said:


> .5g is basically half of 1 gram or 500mg, so there's no danger. 5g would be too much even for an adult to start off with.
> I like how you end your replies with "Happy to be GREEN!". It's so cute!



Glad I read wrong, whew! I am on my crackberry and I missed the period before the 5. Maybe being GREEN will help my eyes! ;0)


----------



## onelove08

Hey everyone! This is my weekly checkin! I decided to cut back on my chl because, my DH and DD are also taking it. I will increase again when my powder arrives (tues). So, I have been taking spirulina in along with chl. I was reading over some posts and discovered that if you have an autoimmune disease you should not take spirulina. I did not know this. I was wondering why, I have been feeling a little off. I just thought since Mary is here, then that is why I feel this way. I also was wondering why I was not having as many BMs as I was having 1 month ago. I decided to "test" not taking spirulina. I have not taken it for 3 days. I feel a lot better and just today, I had two good BMs! I have graves disease (like LD and I also took radioactive iodine). I was diagnosed 18 years ago. I hope this post helps someone else. Darn it because I really wanted to take spirulina! I will update again next week! Everyone have a great week and, do not forget your chl or your water!

Sorry so long!


----------



## mariofmagdal

Lebiya said:


> i think Im going to have to look out for this nude juice in the supermarket (I think thats the name) because Spirullina is just horrid!!



The juices are great. Naked and Bolthouse Farms, both have awesome green smoothies. Did you try Spirulina in capsule form? I do not use powder because pills are so much easier, I move around a lot. 

I feel really great, and am happy to have gotten on board with this. LD, this was a good look, as my son would say. Now if I could only convince him! ;0( GREEN is Good!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

alittlestar said:


> I am taking Chlorella in the pill form for now. I would love to use the powder but I don't feel like being bothered with finding a creative way to get it down daily.* I do like the naked juice drinks but the sugar count is high so I can only consume so much of that on a daily basis. *I will just have to stick with the pills for now. I hope I can still see great results.


 
Not if you cut it with water. I use more water to a small amount of naked plus chlorella. It tastes great, it has the consistency of juice instead of a smoothy.  I never drink it straight as I watch the sugar content.  If you don't have enough naked, you just add more to water until you get the taste you desire.  I do this with all juices and it works.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

HairHustla said:


> Okay ladies!
> 
> I received my order today of chlorella and spirullina! YAY! Question, should I take the plunge during the week while I am working...should I be around people in case of strange illnesses etc or should I wait until the weekend and quietly suffer? I don't know why I am so scared of this stuff but I am. I need your advice ladies!!!!erplexed


 
Dive in. I've taken it since Jan 21st and I'm still alive and kicking so to speak.   There's nothing to be afraid of.  Most detox symptoms that I've seen in the thread are still mild enough to function at work and school.  Make sure to rink lots of water.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

nafissa said:


> Today is my 4th day with CHL and i'm loving it. The first 2 days i took 12g thinking it was 6g and boy it killed my appetite. Now i'm on 8g and the taste is more bearable. I just mix it with a glass of v8 juice. I also give 4g to my 17 month old who has eczema and the flares on her face are clearing up nicely. For the past 6 months i've been wanting to do a raw diet but because i'm a carb junkie, I never had 1 successful day. Since taking CHL i'm proud to say i'm a raw foodist and i've lost 4 lbs. LD thank you for introducing me to CHL I can already see that we'll have a very long, happy and beneficial relationship.


 
Please lower your baby's dose.  5-6 grams is a maintanence dose for adults (although 9 or more is a disease fighting dose your baby is still taking half of that at less than 2 years of age).  Although it's a natural food, you would want to introduce it into their system slowly and at a dose that is equivalent for their weight, and age.  I'm glad that you're loving the CHL.  I believe you about the carbs!  I lOOOVE some carbs and I just don't crave it anymore.  COngrats on the weight loss and welcome Nafissa!


----------



## HairHustla

mariofmagdal said:


> Glad I read wrong, whew! I am on my crackberry and I missed the period before the 5. Maybe being GREEN will help my eyes! ;0)


 

You are a mess!  No problem, I was so retarded I did not know how to say 500mg so I just said .5 hoping it would translate into half a gram!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

starfish said:


> I started taking Chlorella in early Feb. and now take 12-16g in the morning. I'm taking that amount because in 2007 I had cancer and am still suffering the effects of radiation. I drink mine in water, straight up no chaser. (I let it sit for a while until the powder at the top sinks to the bottom of the glass, that way there's no clumps)
> 
> Even though I can't really tell if the hair on my head is growing, I know that I have to shave, wax and thread alot more, so it must be working on my hair!
> 
> Also this morning was the first time in my LIFE that I haven't felt sleepy on the day after spring forward, losing an hour.
> 
> Another benefit is I have NO desire for anything sweet. Yuck. No more cupcake Sundays for me.


 
Glad to see you're on chlorella. Hopefully you do not have constipation at your dose, and it is a good one for what you're going through. I know I sound like a parrot but please drink lots of water. As that radiation stays in your body, here's to hoping chlorella will clear out that toxicity and help you to stay alkaline and disease fighting!

Congrats on the benefits of energy and the lowered desire for sweets. My desire is very low. Every once in a while I'll have something sweet, but after a few bites I don't want it anymore (craziness! Madness!  Who turns down chocolate?  Well Now I'm that person).


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mariofmagdal said:


> *Are you sure about 4g to 17 month old? That is a very adult dose. My children, 5 snd 8 years, are at the suggested 1g and they did have some detox with that*. My daughter also suffered with eczema. MSM has put that under control for the most part.
> 
> It's exciting the results we are seeing and of course we want to share with our entire family, I am still working on mine. Happy to be GREEN!


 
Agreed with the dose. We just want you to be at a lower level and still enjoy results from chlorella!


----------



## CurliDiva

Hey,

I just wanted to give an update - taking Chlorella daily is so much easier than my old vitamin regimen of 8 pills!

It’s been less than a month, but I'm used to the color, smell, and taste. I'm very energized and regular! This is definitely a keeper!


----------



## HairHustla

luckiestdestiny said:


> Dive in. I've taken it since Jan 21st and I'm still alive and kicking so to speak. There's nothing to be afraid of. Most detox symptoms that I've seen in the thread are still mild enough to function at work and school. Make sure to rink lots of water.


 

*Taking the plunge!*


----------



## luckiestdestiny

prettyfaceANB said:


> Has anyone tried this CHL?
> 
> http://products.mercola.com/chlorella/
> 
> 3 month supply for $21
> 1 month for $5
> 
> You get 3gms of CHL per serving.
> 
> The price seems more than reasonable. I may have to try this once I am done.


 

I don't see the CGF and that's the only thing making me wonder. In addition it says that it's scrutinized by Japanese...what does that mean. It doesn't say it meets those standards. I'd just email them or call for clarification.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mariofmagdal said:


> I am so happy you are not afraid anymore! How old is your daughter? 5g is a very adult dose. My kiddos, 5 and 8 started at the suggested 1g for children. Just want to keep everyone safe. My kiddos did have detox symptoms and turned green with 1g. Their symptoms went away very quickly. Happy to be GREEN!


 
I think she started her daughter on half  a gram .5 which is not bad, not 5 grams.


----------



## HairHustla

mariofmagdal said:


> I am so happy you are not afraid anymore! How old is your daughter? 5g is a very adult dose. My kiddos, 5 and 8 started at the suggested 1g for children. Just want to keep everyone safe. My kiddos did have detox symptoms and turned green with 1g. Their symptoms went away very quickly. Happy to be GREEN!


 
That makes me feel better about giving it to my daughter!  I do not for the life of me know why I am so skittish about Goin Green, it's like I think an alien is gonna burst out of my chest or something...:creatures
its so insane but I am being a big girl and goin on through it!  Thank you ladies for the encouragement


----------



## HairHustla

luckiestdestiny said:


> I think she started her daughter on half a gram .5 which is not bad, not 5 grams.


 
Yeah, I didn't want her to be a guinea pig though she is being bigger about it than I am, she is 12 and is surer than snot that she is going to become a doctor so when she told me "momma this will bring your body into balance" I looked like a big fool and took the pill!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

onelove08 said:


> Hey everyone! This is my weekly checkin! I decided to cut back on my chl because, my DH and DD are also taking it. I will increase again when my powder arrives (tues). So, I have been taking spirulina in along with chl. I was reading over some posts and discovered that if you have an autoimmune disease you should not take spirulina. I did not know this. I was wondering why, I have been feeling a little off. I just thought since Mary is here, then that is why I feel this way. I also was wondering why I was not having as many BMs as I was having 1 month ago. I decided to "test" not taking spirulina. I have not taken it for 3 days. I feel a lot better and just today, I had two good BMs! I have *graves disease* (like LD and I also took radioactive iodine). I was diagnosed 18 years ago. I hope this post helps someone else. Darn it because I really wanted to take spirulina! I will update again next week! Everyone have a great week and, do not forget your chl or your water!
> 
> Sorry so long!


 
I understand that you're being cautious. I just put the info out, so that people could make up their own minds about it but I agree that it's best to err on the side of caution so that you don't have flare up (grave's eyes can actually occur even after radioactive iodine treatement as I've been given orbital decompression to get mine under control despite rai, and still go to have the pressure checked. My eyes look normal now, but I still sometimes have the double or blurry vision and know that means there's pressure on my optic nerve. I definitely don't need my eyes attacked anymore!) and in addition as you are auto, you don't want to encourage other auto conditions (aka cluster effect).  That was why I decided not to take it. Good to see you're feeling better! Sorry you've decided not to take it. I was a little bummed about that too.


----------



## kitamay

perlenoire83 said:


> Now you're asking for too much from the chlorella!  You should contact the woman who created DivaSmooth to help you with that one!
> 
> 
> Ugh! I hate anything in the powder form and tasting anything powdery in juices, smoothies. For example, I tried Odwalla's Protein smoothie once and once only...I had THREE sips and that was it for me!  I could taste the protein powder and I almost gagged on it. I don't think I'll ever switch to powdered chlorella. The pills are small and I have never had pbs with pills, even the big, fat calcium pills. Ugh! Just thinking about it gives me the chills... Sorry, sweetie.  Just hang in there and test other alternatives to see what could work for you.
> 
> 
> I'm still keeping an eye on you for the topical application of chlorella...


 
I have been slacking on the topical application of it, although I tried it a couple of times and noticed a little improvement. I have had some extra energy with chlorella, so it is not exactly attractive for DH when putting it on before bed if you know what I mean.


----------



## nikki2229

ChiChiStar said:


> Is anyone taking this brand, Vitamin Shoppe Super Chlorella 300 Tablets? I have this but can't find the CGF info on this. Currently taking 4000MG which is 4 tablets.
> 
> I am thinking of switching to the capsules and wasn't sure if it would be better to order the Yaeyama Chlorella, 400 mg 150 capsules, Jarrow Formulas brand which has 424CGF or just stick to the one I have?




That is the brand that I am using.


----------



## BeautifulFlower

Nevermind I got the prices mixed up.



luckiestdestiny said:


> I don't see the CGF and that's the only thing making me wonder. In addition it says that it's scrutinized by Japanese...what does that mean. It doesn't say it meets those standards. I'd just email them or call for clarification.


----------



## nafissa

mariofmagdal said:


> Are you sure about 4g to 17 month old? That is a very adult dose. My children, 5 snd 8 years, are at the suggested 1g and they did have some detox with that. My daughter also suffered with eczema. MSM has put that under control for the most part.
> 
> It's exciting the results we are seeing and of course we want to share with our entire family, I am still working on mine. Happy to be GREEN!


 
I'll lower it to 1g. I have MSM cream but it never ocured to me to use it on her eczema. Thanks.


----------



## Lebiya

mariofmagdal said:


> The juices are great. Naked and Bolthouse Farms, both have awesome green smoothies. Did you try Spirulina in capsule form? I do not use powder because pills are so much easier, I move around a lot. quote]
> 
> 
> Yes! I have to look out for the capsules. M only fear is that I'll have to pop 30 pills per day just to get decent dosage. I'm going to look out for it though-thanks!
> 
> 
> Anyone taking spirullina capsules?


----------



## PGirl

Lebiya said:


> i think Im going to have to look out for this *nude* juice in the supermarket (I think thats the name) because Spirullina is just horrid!!


 

How cute!  It's Naked juice...  and it's good.  I tried the Green Machine as others have and it's great.


----------



## PGirl

onelove08 said:


> Hey everyone! This is my weekly checkin! I decided to cut back on my chl because, my DH and DD are also taking it. I will increase again when my powder arrives (tues). So, I have been taking spirulina in along with chl. I was reading over some posts and discovered that if you have an autoimmune disease you should not take spirulina. I did not know this. I was wondering why, I have been feeling a little off. I just thought since Mary is here, then that is why I feel this way. I also was wondering why I was not having as many BMs as I was having 1 month ago. I decided to "test" not taking spirulina. I have not taken it for 3 days. I feel a lot better and just today, I had two good BMs! I have graves disease (like LD and I also took radioactive iodine). I was diagnosed 18 years ago. I hope this post helps someone else. Darn it because I really wanted to take spirulina! I will update again next week! Everyone have a great week and, do not forget your chl or your water!
> 
> Sorry so long!


,

Ok now I'm getting worried.  I also have Graves disease, but I feel fine with Spirulina.  In fact, I have more energy when I take it.  I was constipated, but that happened even when I was only on Chlorella.  Are we sure that spirulina is so bad for Graves Disease???  I'm not ready to quit yet????  Help???

erplexed


----------



## mariofmagdal

PGirl said:


> ,
> 
> Ok now I'm getting worried. I also have Graves disease, but I feel fine with Spirulina. In fact, I have more energy when I take it. I was constipated, but that happened even when I was only on Chlorella. Are we sure that spirulina is so bad for Graves Disease??? I'm not ready to quit yet???? Help???
> 
> erplexed


 
Hey PGIRL,

I have been researching online, and while not all people with your condition have success with Spirulina, there are some that do. I would check with your practitioner to be safe. If you feel good I would monitor and perhaps take a week off per month if you are going to be a long term user,  so you can see the difference in your body. You can always google; there are mounds of research and articles from Drs and Holistic Practitioners. Your Dr. may not be supportive of Natural remedies, so don't be shocked if he/she tells you to back off. I know what you mean about the energy boost, I am loving it. Whatever you decide, do your research and keep yourself safe. Happy to be GREEN!!


----------



## MrsMe

kitamay said:


> I have been slacking on the topical application of it, although I tried it a couple of times and noticed a little improvement. I have had some extra energy with chlorella, so *it is not exactly attractive for DH when putting it on before bed if you know what I mean*.


 You're going green for real!


----------



## mariofmagdal

Lebiya said:


> mariofmagdal said:
> 
> 
> 
> The juices are great. Naked and Bolthouse Farms, both have awesome green smoothies. Did you try Spirulina in capsule form? I do not use powder because pills are so much easier, I move around a lot. quote]
> 
> 
> Yes! I have to look out for the capsules. M only fear is that I'll have to pop 30 pills per day just to get decent dosage. I'm going to look out for it though-thanks!
> 
> 
> Anyone taking spirullina capsules?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do. Yeah, powder is cost effective for sure. I take way more Spirulina Capsules per day than chlorella, but it is so worth it to be GREEN!
Click to expand...


----------



## starfish

luckiestdestiny said:


> Glad to see you're on chlorella. Hopefully you do not have constipation at your dose, and it is a good one for what you're going through. I know I sound like a parrot but please drink lots of water. As that radiation stays in your body, here's to hoping chlorella will clear out that toxicity and help you to stay alkaline and disease fighting!
> 
> Congrats on the benefits of energy and the lowered desire for sweets. My desire is very low. Every once in a while I'll have something sweet, but after a few bites I don't want it anymore (craziness! Madness!  Who turns down chocolate?  Well Now I'm that person).



Thanks Luckie!  I have no problems with constipation and drink a gallon of water a day.  I don't like juice and rarely drink soda, and have been drinking that amount of water for years.  I always have a BM in the morning, and sometimes 2x/day.

My first weeknd on Chlorella was awful  with the stomach cramps...I was pooped out...literally!  I was constipated at 9g, then upped my dosage and now I'm fine.

The energy is amazing.  I haven't had a cup of coffee since I started because I don't need it to jolt myself awake in the morning.  

*I think you're not supposed to drink coffee AND take chlorella...is that true?*


----------



## sheba1

starfish said:


> *I think you're not supposed to drink coffee AND take chlorella...is that true?*



Hi there, Starfish!  I read this is true.  They said it affected the absorption of the chlorella if taken at the same time.

I read it several places, but here is one of them: http://www.healingdaily.com/oral-chelation/chlorella-dosage.htm


----------



## luckiestdestiny

PGirl said:


> ,
> 
> Ok now I'm getting worried. I also have Graves disease, but I feel fine with Spirulina. In fact, I have more energy when I take it. I was constipated, but that happened even when I was only on Chlorella. Are we sure that spirulina is so bad for Graves Disease??? I'm not ready to quit yet???? Help???
> 
> erplexed


 
This is going to be something for you to decide. A few pages (and I mean not that far back) I posted a whole link to articles about spirulina's effect on autoimmune people. Now while you may not feel bad, that doesn't mean that it isn't affecting you. You may notice more issues later on down the line...or who knows. So if you do take it, please monitor. Tell your doc, and keep checking to make sure you are fine. I hope spirulina works out for you but please go back and check out those links and do further research online before deciding whether or not to take it.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

starfish said:


> Thanks Luckie! I have no problems with constipation and drink a gallon of water a day. I don't like juice and rarely drink soda, and have been drinking that amount of water for years. I always have a BM in the morning, and sometimes 2x/day.
> 
> My first weeknd on Chlorella was awful with the stomach cramps...I was pooped out...literally! I was constipated at 9g, then upped my dosage and now I'm fine.
> 
> The energy is amazing. I haven't had a cup of coffee since I started because I don't need it to jolt myself awake in the morning.
> 
> *I think you're not supposed to drink coffee AND take chlorella...is that true?*


 

Caffeine is to be avoided before or after you take it for maximum nutrient absorption. If you do take caffeine...sometimes I take tea, take it later on after your chlorella by at least an hour or so, or waaaay before.


----------



## jamaicalovely

Okay, I tried reading these posts. I'm trying to see what's the best to mix with the powder.

So far I've seen.
- OJ
- Apple Juice
- Naked juice?

I gotta admit, I opened my jar of Chlorella and saw it was green and was like ..."uh no"

I take it there is nothing in pill form where I can take once per day???


----------



## luckiestdestiny

jamaicalovely said:


> Okay, I tried reading these posts. I'm trying to see what's the best to mix with the powder.
> 
> So far I've seen.
> - OJ
> - Apple Juice
> - Naked juice?
> 
> I gotta admit, I opened my jar of Chlorella and saw it was green and was like ..."uh no"
> 
> I take it there is nothing in pill form where I can take once per day???


 
Go for naked first or apple. You can use distilled water to stretch your naked juice further and it tastes just the same, but consistency is more like juice than smoothy.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

I just put juice and recommendations for powder in the quick start guide on the first two posts (of the most popular ways throughout the thread).


----------



## cupcakes

im gonna pick up sum tommorow... was gonna try the egg thing but im scared of salmonella and its way more money.


----------



## kryolnapps

I'm back from my vacation! I was pretty good in taking my chlorella; I didn't want to stop and have to go through detox again.

I took 30 to 35 Sun tablets per day (about 6g). 

I'm usually constipated on vacations, but not this time! I had BMs everyday!! Who thought I could be so happy about BMs!

I don't know if that's a good thing, but I didn't get a buzz from alcohol at all! I'm not a heavy drinker, so usually it takes two cocktails or a couple of glasses of wine for me to be very happy. This time around, nothing at all! I don't remember who said that Japanese men were taking chlorella before drinking, but it works!

One thing I noticed, that my BMs (and farts!) were not odor free anymore. I don't know if it is from the alcohol or the fact that I switched from powder to tablets for convenience while vacationing. I ate pretty much the same thing. I'll switching back to powder this week and increase my intake to 9g/day.


----------



## Kimbosheart

LuckiestDestiny, I just reread the first three posts. You and muse did a great job adding that info. I think that should nip most of the newbie questions in the bud. I personally will be linking those posts in email to family and friends.

It's funny looking at post number 3 where LD was asking for some replies, brings new meaning to the phrase "be careful what you wish for."

I am still holding steady at 10grams per day. Nothing new to report. Its almost not exciting for me anymore. Im just looking forward to six months from now looking back and seeing all the positive changes Chlorella has brought to my body and my health. I think I have been through it all, maybe I haven't but my focus is on keeping steady at 10g for the next 3 months then dropping to 3grams.

Hair growth news: my bottomess, longest layer is APL!!!! um definitely not full APL by anymeans but darn it I know the rest of my hair will get some act right between the Chlorella, the egg shake and the silica. 

Thanks again y'all. HHG


----------



## sheba1

jamaicalovely said:


> I take it there is nothing in pill form where I can take once per day???



Sure you can!  You could get the compressed tablets like these: http://www.vitacost.com/Source-Naturals-Organic-Chlorella-200-mg-600-Tablets

There are 10 tablets in a serving but the tablets are really tiny.  I can easily pop several at a time when downing with water.  Not as cost effective as the powder but, as Yodie pointed out, if you add in the costs of the juices to down the powder, it probably evens out.

If you decide your just crazy about the chlorella, want the cost benefits and don't have a problem with capsules, you could make your own by buying these: http://www.vitacost.com/NSI-Empty-00-Gelatin-Capsules 

You'd need a tool like cap-m-quick to fill the capsules: http://www.cap-m-quik.com/ProductList.asp?CID=106

With Jarrow powder, 5 capsules would hold 5 grams of chlorella with each capsule holding 1 gram.  At 5 capsules per day, the empty gel caps would last 200 days.  That's only about 12 cents per day incuding the cost of the cap-m-quick and the capsules.  It's actually better than that, though, because your one cap-m-quick machine would not need replacement at the end of the 6+ months.

This would be great for spirulina users, too.


----------



## Mz DEE DEE

I just opened my package of Source naturals powder (switching from jarrows capsules) and this stuff is soooo green. The powder in the jarrow capsules were not as green. I mixed it in with the OJ and i have no problems getting it down ( yipee!) i was getting worried since i read some ladies were having trouble getting it down. I can smell it a bit but i dont find it too offensive.  gotta load up on the OJ though

I originally started taking the capsules in early feb and i fell off after a week and i started back lat Sunday and ive been consistent with 4g (except yesterday while i was waiting for my shipment).

i started at 4 grams with no issues. I did 6 g of the sun today so hopefully i dont blow up tomorrow at work.

hopefully i have something to report soon but ill check back on the 1st of april which will make one consistent month. 

might hunt down some spirulina at vitamin shoppe soon.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Kimbosheart said:


> LuckiestDestiny, I just reread the first three posts. You and muse did a great job adding that info. I think that should nip most of the newbie questions in the bud. I personally will be linking those posts in email to family and friends.
> 
> It's funny looking at post number 3 where LD was asking for some replies, brings new meaning to the phrase "be careful what you wish for."
> 
> I am still holding steady at 10grams per day. Nothing new to report. Its almost not exciting for me anymore. Im just looking forward to six months from now looking back and seeing all the positive changes Chlorella has brought to my body and my health. I think I have been through it all, maybe I haven't but my focus is on keeping steady at 10g for the next 3 months then dropping to 3grams.
> 
> Hair growth news: my bottomess, longest layer is APL!!!! um definitely not full APL by anymeans but darn it I know the rest of my hair will get some act right between the Chlorella, the egg shake and the silica.
> 
> Thanks again y'all. HHG


Glad to hear all the good news.

LOL be careful what you wish for!!!! I certainly got replies alright.

I'm glad it's not exciting anymore. It's kinda like you're out of that  faze, and it's just a part of your life but it's making it better on automatic pilot without detoxing symptoms. That's great.

Please check in now and then even if it's to report that everything is still on clock work.

Also are you sure about reduction to 3 grams when 5-6 is the recommended maintanence dose?  I know that babydollhair is on 3 so any is better than none, but I just wanted to point out the articles I poste earlier.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Kimbosheart said:


> LuckiestDestiny, I just reread the first three posts. *You and muse* did a great job adding that info. I think that should nip most of the newbie questions in the bud. I personally will be linking those posts in email to family and friends.
> 
> It's funny looking at post number 3 where LD was asking for some replies, brings new meaning to the phrase "be careful what you wish for."
> 
> I am still holding steady at 10grams per day. Nothing new to report. Its almost not exciting for me anymore. Im just looking forward to six months from now looking back and seeing all the positive changes Chlorella has brought to my body and my health. I think I have been through it all, maybe I haven't but my focus is on keeping steady at 10g for the next 3 months then dropping to 3grams.
> 
> Hair growth news: my bottomess, longest layer is APL!!!! um definitely not full APL by anymeans but darn it I know the rest of my hair will get some act right between the Chlorella, the egg shake and the silica.
> 
> Thanks again y'all. HHG


 
BTW had to give credit to Belle Reveuse28 who wrote most of it and I just added to it.  Although I thank everyone here for helping out and posting the products that worked for them, and their detox symptoms so that every newbie to chlorella could have the quick start guide on the front page.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Mz DEE DEE said:


> I just opened my package of Source naturals powder (switching from jarrows capsules) and this stuff is soooo green. The powder in the jarrow capsules were not as green. I mixed it in with the OJ and i have no problems getting it down ( yipee!) i was getting worried since i read some ladies were having trouble getting it down. I can smell it a bit but i dont find it too offensive. gotta load up on the OJ though
> 
> I originally started taking the capsules in early feb and i fell off after a week and i started back lat Sunday and ive been consistent with 4g (except yesterday while i was waiting for my shipment).
> 
> i started at 4 grams with no issues. I did 6 g of the sun today so hopefully i dont blow up tomorrow at work.
> 
> 
> hopefully i have something to report soon but ill check back on the 1st of april which will make one consistent month.
> 
> might hunt down some spirulina at vitamin shoppe soon.


Thanks. It seems everyone is different. I had no problems getting it down either. I think it's the smell that makes people think it tastes a certain way (and even that's not bad just very green), but maybe it's the variation between brands and people's sensitivities so who knows?


----------



## Kimbosheart

luckiestdestiny said:


> BTW had to give credit to Belle Reveuse28 who wrote most of it and I just added to it.  Although I thank everyone here for helping out and posting the products that worked for them, and their detox symptoms so that every newbie to chlorella could have the quick start guide on the front page.



UMM SO TRUE!!! *Belle* did an excellent job, so sorry I missed that in my first post. 

I will still be chiming in regularly. And I think you are right about the 6grams. I will probably go down to there. I do know that for the rest of my life I want to get chlorella in daily. Its like I can't imagine a day in my life without water, its now that way with chlorella.


----------



## Creatividual

I was this thread Sunday night, did my research and bought some today! I bought Vitamin Shoppe's brand but I might try another brand once I've used all these up. I took my first one today! I can't wait to experience better overall health and a faster hair growth rate!

I got vitamin shoppe's super chlorella where 1 tablet has 1000mg=1gm so I'm taking 1 tablet every day this week and then next week I'll up to 2 and then 3 the following week. I think I will stay at 3 tho.


----------



## mariofmagdal

luckiestdestiny said:


> I think she started her daughter on half  a gram .5 which is not bad, not 5 grams.



Yeah, my not so GREEN eyes deceived me on that one. I am super glad she was right. Healthy is being GREEN!


----------



## mariofmagdal

luckiestdestiny said:


> I understand that you're being cautious. I just put the info out, so that people could make up their own minds about it but I agree that it's best to err on the side of caution so that you don't have flare up (grave's eyes can actually occur even after radioactive iodine treatement as I've been given orbital decompression to get mine under control despite rai, and still go to have the pressure checked. My eyes look normal now, but I still sometimes have the double or blurry vision and know that means there's pressure on my optic nerve. I definitely don't need my eyes attacked anymore!) and in addition as you are auto, you don't want to encourage other auto conditions (aka cluster effect).  That was why I decided not to take it. Good to see you're feeling better! Sorry you've decided not to take it. I was a little bummed about that too.



This is a perfect example of the beauty of this thread, being able to help and encourage one another! Green for Life!


----------



## mariofmagdal

AGrlCanMAC said:


> I was this thread Sunday night, did my research and bought some today! I bought Vitamin Shoppe's brand but I might try another brand once I've used all these up. I took my first one today! I can't wait to experience better overall health and a faster hair growth rate!
> 
> I got vitamin shoppe's super chlorella where 1 tablet has 1000mg=1gm so I'm taking 1 tablet every day this week and then next week I'll up to 2 and then 3 the following week. I think I will stay at 3 tho.



Hi there, welcome aboard! Sounds like you have a great plan. As you begin to detox make sure you consume plenty of water. Have fun being GREEN!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Jaxhair said:


> I thought I would too but never got round to it. Just happy to be taking in the goodness at the moment. Keep us updated when they get back to you on this one, please. Are you ordering from them? Don't be put off by the taste - I notice more because I chew on/suck on mine. Getting used to the new taste though . It's just less salty.
> 
> Now, hubby is a funny one... he loves his green smoothies so much yet he won't learn to make them. Anyway, I'm all out of spinach/kale etc so for the past 2 days I've just used the chlor and spir and the green superfood powder and it's worked great. I think he's detoxing but I won't go into the nitty gritty with him lest it puts him off . He also smokes and drinks loads of coffee, and I really wish he'd give up, especially smoking, but hey.... Anyway, I think he had a detox dream last night, lol He was itching in his sleep and was convinced he was itching in real life. I told him all the goodness he's taking is working but he needs to help his body too and cut down on these two vices. Also told him to drink loads of water to help flush out toxins. He's reluctant to give up the nicotine especially, but you know what? I think if we carry on, he might just gradually start cutting down. He already is drinking less coffee (works from home) and is drinking more herbal teas. And this past weekend, he's convinced he smoked less ciggies. I'll keep schtum, lol and pray he gradually stops, not feeling the need for nicotine especially - nasty habit! I'm tempted to increase his dose of chlor - he's probably on 3gs now.... We'll see how it goes. I shall keep an eye on this and hope he does gradually give up on the ciggies, please God!!!


 
No I ordered from another Ebayer  I like the taste of that one and enjoying the results  I'lllet you know if/when i hear from them-but I kinda get red flags when the sellers don't know answers to my questions

I drink my powder i dont  buy capsules as it takes longer to get to work!! 

That's my dream to get my husband on the green path!! He always calls me stuff like witch doctor cos i have so much herbs/vits etc...lol

Tell your hubby I said good luck, that habit will go


----------



## Blaque*Angel

mj11051 said:


> I blend chorella, spurlina and acai powder in my vegetable juice I make in the morning with kale greens, celery, broccoli,spinach and apples. I bought my powders from Mountain Rose herbs and I use a teaspoon of each.


 

ooooh how does it taste?


----------



## Blaque*Angel

HairHustla said:


> Okay ladies!
> 
> I received my order today of chlorella and spirullina! YAY! Question, should I take the plunge during the week while I am working...should I be around people in case of strange illnesses etc or should I wait until the weekend and quietly suffer? I don't know why I am so scared of this stuff but I am. I need your advice ladies!!!!erplexed


 

wow i herbs are very fast 

theres nothing to be scared of love,just take small doses to begin with


----------



## Blaque*Angel

nafissa said:


> Today is my 4th day with CHL and i'm loving it. The first 2 days i took 12g thinking it was 6g and boy it killed my appetite. Now i'm on 8g and the taste is more bearable. I just mix it with a glass of v8 juice. I also give 4g to my 17 month old who has eczema and the flares on her face are clearing up nicely. For the past 6 months i've been wanting to do a raw diet but because i'm a carb junkie, I never had 1 successful day. Since taking CHL i'm proud to say i'm a raw foodist and i've lost 4 lbs. LD thank you for introducing me to CHL I can already see that we'll have a very long, happy and beneficial relationship.


 

thats great  i wish i could stick to a raw diet, i did for two weeks and reaped the benefits but i love cooked foods too much


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Lebiya said:


> i think Im going to have to look out for this nude juice in the supermarket (I think thats the name) because Spirullina is just horrid!!


 
lol  i had to sell mines, the person i sold it to likes the taste  but i ordered the capsules


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Hey ladies,

Wanted to share two things:

1) I noticed even though I've been lazy with applying the topical paste, my skin is still changing on my hand. It's like once I did it topically and internally, the chlorella went to work and is still working. The scar now feels like skin, instead of scar tissue. I will continue to apply the paste though. I've just got to get back on it. I hope it gets a little darker and is so close to normal it blends in.

2) I'm annoyed with this decision but I know what will  happen if I don't. I think I'm going to commit to staying in braids, and/or weave this year.  I HATE this idea as I sometimes like to wear my hair down but I know if I don't I'll cut it.  I'll cut it because I am tired of dealing with it, or to even the layers.  At first I braided it because I needed a break. But now that I'm ready to start wearing it down, I realize that I'm going to have to commit to keep going for a couple reasons. Not only am I super busy with fulltime work and fulltime school, but I also have those pesky layers. I think if I keep it braided I won't be reminded and at the end of the year when I do a chop, my hair will be so long it won't matter (tailbone anyone? Let's see if chlorella can do it's job so that when I chop to waist length it'll all be nice an even) then I won't be upset about doing three inches to catch up the layers.    I wish I weren't a perfectionist!  In addition I know that even though I want to wear it out, I'm really busy and styling it will be too much for me right now.  The only reason I'll change:

Okay so this is the only reason I won't do it: If my hair grows way faster than expected and I can chop out those layers faster...well that's my only reason.

If I have more time, I guess that's another one as it's super fast to wash in braids and I can go on about my business.

I have to just remind myself that if I commit to it, like I've done with eating and now chlorella, I will get to my goal and be happy. 

Hope everyone is having a great day and having fun with going green! Right now I'm doing boring cornrows but hoping to get someone who can weave it up. I plan to follow in the steps of pinkskates who was able to get her mbl hair to waist length in a matter of a few month.  I think I can do that, but then will need at least a few months or more to get the layers out after that. So we'll see...keeping fingers crossed for 3 inch chop and fulll waist length by Septish/Oct as I just chopped an inch and a half and (frustratingly) probably need 3 more to get everything I want the way I want it. So I've braided it up again, after measuring how many inches between each layer......


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mariofmagdal said:


> This is a perfect example of the beauty of this thread, being able to help and encourage one another! Green for Life!


 
That's so true.  I love how encouraging and helpful this thread is becoming for everyone.


----------



## Pooks

pookiwah said:


> I hope it does the same for me sistagirl, I need saving from myself!
> 
> Its so annoying because I generally eat well, but once I start having choc, it becomes an everyday indulgence, and then I fall off in other areas - exercising, eating things I know I really shouldn't...


 

I've gotta report that since starting CHL I have had no urge to visit the cookie stand or had any chocolate cravings - I may have had chocolate once since I started taking it (this is my 3rd week). This is major progress for me. I have fasted from chocolate for maybe a month at a time in the past but it was a MAJOR strain on my willpower muscles. With CHL, I've not even thought about it! 

I am also seeing benefits in that my sweating has radically reduced (almost to nothing at all). I've noticed that a couple of my nails are whitening, I'm waiting for the rest to catch up - have never had but *always* wanted white nails. I checked my weight over the weekend so I can start monitoring any loss that CHL has produced as I'm not exercising right now. Farty evenings have thinned out to nothing, and my cold symptoms seemed to just be mild detox in action. I'm taking this as a sign that my body has gotten used to 6g so am upping to 7.5g today.


----------



## onelove08

PGirl said:


> ,
> 
> Ok now I'm getting worried. I also have Graves disease, but I feel fine with Spirulina. In fact, I have more energy when I take it. I was constipated, but that happened even when I was only on Chlorella. Are we sure that spirulina is so bad for Graves Disease??? I'm not ready to quit yet???? Help???
> 
> erplexed


 
I am not sure. I am doing what is best for my body. I felt different taking the spirulina. At first I was energized and then I did ot have as much. Plus I seemed to have more problems "going" after 3 weeks. I just wanted to cut the spirulina out for about a week, and see how my body would react. I am feeling better and "going" more. It is the only thing I have changed. My everyday diet is pretty much the same, because I typically eat the same foods daily (during the week). because I just bought more.


----------



## cupcakes

I just bought sum chlorella and plan to start using it today. But since i am battling a bad cold will the chlorella make my symptoms even worse?


----------



## PGirl

luckiestdestiny said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Wanted to share two things:
> 
> 1) I noticed even though I've been lazy with applying the topical paste, my skin is still changing on my hand. It's like once I did it topically and internally, the chlorella went to work and is still working. The scar now feels like skin, instead of scar tissue. I will continue to apply the paste though. I've just got to get back on it. I hope it gets a little darker and is so close to normal it blends in.
> 
> 2) I'm annoyed with this decision but I know what will happen if I don't. I think I'm going to commit to staying in braids, and/or weave this year. I HATE this idea as I sometimes like to wear my hair down but I know if I don't I'll cut it. I'll cut it because I am tired of dealing with it, or to even the layers. At first I braided it because I needed a break. But now that I'm ready to start wearing it down, I realize that I'm going to have to commit to keep going for a couple reasons. Not only am I super busy with fulltime work and fulltime school, but I also have those pesky layers. I think if I keep it braided I won't be reminded and at the end of the year when I do a chop, my hair will be so long it won't matter (tailbone anyone? Let's see if chlorella can do it's job so that when I chop to waist length it'll all be nice an even) then I won't be upset about doing three inches to catch up the layers. I wish I weren't a perfectionist! In addition I know that even though I want to wear it out, I'm really busy and styling it will be too much for me right now. The only reason I'll change:
> 
> Okay so this is the only reason I won't do it: If my hair grows way faster than expected and I can chop out those layers faster...well that's my only reason.
> 
> If I have more time, I guess that's another one as it's super fast to wash in braids and I can go on about my business.
> 
> I have to just remind myself that if I commit to it, like I've done with eating and now chlorella, I will get to my goal and be happy.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day and having fun with going green! Right now I'm doing boring cornrows but hoping to get someone who can weave it up. I plan to follow in the steps of pinkskates who was able to get her mbl hair to waist length in a matter of a few month. I think I can do that, but then will need at least a few months or more to get the layers out after that. So we'll see...keeping fingers crossed for 3 inch chop and fulll waist length by Septish/Oct as I just chopped an inch and a half and (frustratingly) probably need 3 more to get everything I want the way I want it. So I've braided it up again, after measuring how many inches between each layer......


 
Keep me up to date on the scars because I'm still thinkin about using it for my stretch marks!

About your hair....YOU can do it LUCKYD!  You have come this far with your hair and Chlorella will no doubt give you that extra push to get you the additional growth you need.  Plus, you seem so disciplined in your journey.  If anyone can get to tailbone it's you!  I just want some APL over here! LOL!

Green is so IN!


----------



## yodie

And I want BSL hair too. I'm trying, but I have a waysss to go.
I'll get there.

CHL makes my once sugary or greasy treats like pizza and cookies taste bad, but does it make veggies taste even better?

I'm asking because I ate a baked yam with no sugar on it. Usually I'll add raw turbinado sugar. Not last night. That was the best tasting yam that I've ever had!! I licked it up. I'm going to have another one tonight for dinner and I pray it wasn't just a one time thing.

Man... I can eat like this forever and that's what I plan on doing. I think God is using CHL to get me away from fast food. I think I've eaten out twice since I started this vs my old routine of eating out 3 or more times a week.

I'll report back on my yam and cabbage tonight. 

Have a Happy, Healthy, Green day!


----------



## danigurl18

My cravings haven't gone away... it just seems like I fill up faster now


----------



## Muse

kryolnapps said:


> I'm back from my vacation! I was pretty good in taking my chlorella; I didn't want to stop and have to go through detox again.
> 
> I took 30 to 35 Sun tablets per day (about 6g).
> 
> I'm usually constipated on vacations, but not this time! I had BMs everyday!! Who thought I could be so happy about BMs!
> 
> I don't know if that's a good thing, but I didn't get a buzz from alcohol at all! I'm not a heavy drinker, so usually it takes two cocktails or a couple of glasses of wine for me to be very happy. This time around, nothing at all! *I don't remember who said that Japanese men were taking chlorella before drinking, but it works!*
> 
> One thing I noticed, that my BMs (and farts!) were not odor free anymore. I don't know if it is from the alcohol or the fact that I switched from powder to tablets for convenience while vacationing. I ate pretty much the same thing. I'll switching back to powder this week and increase my intake to 9g/day.



I told you that, it's good to hear that it really works! You know I noticed the same thing since I moved over to tabs, my farts and BMs smell again Still not as bad but a little more than when I was taking powder. Maybe you get more chlorophyll with the powder, that's what takes the stink out.


----------



## HairHustla

Blaque*Angel said:


> wow i herbs are very fast
> 
> theres nothing to be scared of love,just take small doses to begin with


 
Thank you for the encouragement, I am getting to be okay with this thank God.  As for iherb, they get your stuff to you like they are carrying the olympic torch, they don't stop until it has reached its destination!  Have you started yours yet?


----------



## HairHustla

luckiestdestiny said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Wanted to share two things:
> 
> 1) I noticed even though I've been lazy with applying the topical paste, my skin is still changing on my hand. It's like once I did it topically and internally, the chlorella went to work and is still working. The scar now feels like skin, instead of scar tissue. I will continue to apply the paste though. I've just got to get back on it. I hope it gets a little darker and is so close to normal it blends in.
> 
> 2) I'm annoyed with this decision but I know what will happen if I don't. I think I'm going to commit to staying in braids, and/or weave this year. I HATE this idea as I sometimes like to wear my hair down but I know if I don't I'll cut it. I'll cut it because I am tired of dealing with it, or to even the layers. At first I braided it because I needed a break. But now that I'm ready to start wearing it down, I realize that I'm going to have to commit to keep going for a couple reasons. Not only am I super busy with fulltime work and fulltime school, but I also have those pesky layers. I think if I keep it braided I won't be reminded and at the end of the year when I do a chop, my hair will be so long it won't matter (tailbone anyone? Let's see if chlorella can do it's job so that when I chop to waist length it'll all be nice an even) then I won't be upset about doing three inches to catch up the layers. I wish I weren't a perfectionist! In addition I know that even though I want to wear it out, I'm really busy and styling it will be too much for me right now. The only reason I'll change:
> 
> Okay so this is the only reason I won't do it: If my hair grows way faster than expected and I can chop out those layers faster...well that's my only reason.
> 
> If I have more time, I guess that's another one as it's super fast to wash in braids and I can go on about my business.
> 
> I have to just remind myself that if I commit to it, like I've done with eating and now chlorella, I will get to my goal and be happy.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day and having fun with going green! Right now I'm doing boring cornrows but hoping to get someone who can weave it up. I plan to follow in the steps of pinkskates who was able to get her mbl hair to waist length in a matter of a few month. I think I can do that, but then will need at least a few months or more to get the layers out after that. So we'll see...keeping fingers crossed for 3 inch chop and fulll waist length by Septish/Oct as I just chopped an inch and a half and (frustratingly) probably need 3 more to get everything I want the way I want it. So I've braided it up again, after measuring how many inches between each layer......


 
Wow, you have a lot on your plate dear but don't forget how nice it is to have "options".  You can braid, twist, weave or wear your own and still be so beautiful but me, right now my options are so limited, I feel most comfortable just wearing a half wig until my length gets to wear I would like it.  I am at shoulder length.  I wanna be wear you are!! Oh by the way, I tried the chlorella today with cranberry pomegranate juice and the taste wasn't bad at all, similar to ground up spinach but it just floated on top of the juice after it was blended, is there anything I can do to get it to blend into the juice?  Thank you all for your encouragement and love! I love's you Harpo too!


----------



## F8THINHIM

I just wanted to update:

No more itchies!!!    I was doing 6g of CHL and after increasing water intake and using some topical ointment, I have been doing great for these past couple of days.  I think I will increase to 9g.

I also am grateful for CHL because I share an office with a woman who has the flu and insisted on coming to work erplexed.... sneezing; coughing; not being able to breathe well and taking all kinds of prescription and over the counter medicine to help her stay here and work    You know how I felt about her!  :hardslap:
I kept wiping everything with clorox wipes (doorknobs, phones, desks) and taking my secret weapon   ..... CHL

I DID NOT GET SICK AT ALL

I am so excited!!!  I Love CHLORELLA!!!!


----------



## yodie

LDestiny, I took your idea about putting mainly water and juice (I use the Green Plant drink from TJ's) with my powder. This works even better than just adding juice. I put powder, water and a small amount of my green juice in an old Boayhouse Farms bottle, mix it up and down it.

The powder doesn't bother me when I do it like this and the FS oz Grren Plant at TJ's is less than $4. I'm happy about that.

I also noticed that my body does better when I spread my dosage throughout the day vs taking it all together.


----------



## HairHustla

yodie said:


> LDestiny, I took your idea about putting mainly water and juice (I use the Green Plant drink from TJ's) with my powder. This works even better than just adding juice. I put powder, water and a small amount of my green juice in an old Boayhouse Farms bottle, mix it up and down it.
> 
> The powder doesn't bother me when I do it like this and the FS oz Grren Plant at TJ's is less than $4. I'm happy about that.
> 
> I also noticed that my body does better when I spread my dosage throughout the day vs taking it all together.


 
I will try this Yodie, thanks because today was my first day using the powder and all it did was float on top of the juice so you think that adding some water to the mixture will help it dissapate more?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> And I want BSL hair too. I'm trying, but I have a waysss to go.
> I'll get there.
> 
> CHL makes my once sugary or greasy treats like pizza and cookies taste bad, but does it make veggies taste even better?
> 
> I'm asking because I ate a baked yam with no sugar on it. Usually I'll add raw turbinado sugar. Not last night. That was the best tasting yam that I've ever had!! I licked it up. I'm going to have another one tonight for dinner and I pray it wasn't just a one time thing.
> 
> Man... I can eat like this forever and that's what I plan on doing. I think God is using CHL to get me away from fast food. I think I've eaten out twice since I started this vs my old routine of eating out 3 or more times a week.
> 
> I'll report back on my yam and cabbage tonight.
> 
> Have a Happy, Healthy, Green day!


 
Happy Green day too!  We're all going to get to all our goals I just believe it.  I love the CHL makes fast food cravings go away for those that need it. It's like a special customized food for each individual body, balancing away. I have been eating lots of veggies but they do have a better taste now!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

PGirl said:


> Keep me up to date on the scars because I'm still thinkin about using it for my stretch marks!
> 
> About your hair....YOU can do it LUCKYD! You have come this far with your hair and Chlorella will no doubt give you that extra push to get you the additional growth you need. Plus, you seem so disciplined in your journey. If anyone can get to tailbone it's you! I just want some APL over here! LOL!
> 
> Green is so IN!


 
Thanks so much!  Green is the new black ha! Except to me it'll always be in.  I believe we're all going to get where we need to go. I know APL is knocking at your door...

I will let you know about the scar. I did put it on my tummy one day and saw the same circulation thing happen. The next day it was red but didn't hurt.  I think there's something there if it can be applied consistently.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

HairHustla said:


> Wow, you have a lot on your plate dear but don't forget how nice it is to have "options". You can braid, twist, weave or wear your own and still be so beautiful but me, right now my options are so limited, I feel most comfortable just wearing a half wig until my length gets to wear I would like it. I am at shoulder length. I wanna be wear you are!! Oh by the way, I tried the chlorella today with cranberry pomegranate juice and the taste wasn't bad at all, similar to ground up spinach but it just floated on top of the juice after it was blended, is there anything I can do to get it to blend into the juice? Thank you all for your encouragement and love! I love's you Harpo too!


 

I can't remember if you're on source naturals? I know mine always blends with the juice.  Maybe others can chime in...or do you think the acidity of the cran is making it separate? Please guys if you know chime in.

Oh my hair...yeah okay. You're right in the grand scheme of things. I guess I just get like everyone else sometimes...impatient. Most times I am fine but I just had a moment so to speak. Thanks for the reality check 

For you...why just the half wig? At shoulder length you have some versatility in braiding, twisting, or weaving too.  At shoulder length is when I did most of my braided looks. Although I guess it depends on what you're wanting to do.

Please let us know what kind of powder so that those with that kind can let you know what they do.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

F8THINHIM said:


> I just wanted to update:
> 
> No more itchies!!!  I was doing 6g of CHL and after increasing water intake and using some topical ointment, I have been doing great for these past couple of days. I think I will increase to 9g.
> 
> I* also am grateful for CHL because I share an office with a woman who has the flu and insisted on coming to work erplexed.... sneezing; coughing; not being able to breathe well and taking all kinds of prescription and over the counter medicine to help her stay here and work  You know how I felt about her! :hardslap:*
> I kept wiping everything with clorox wipes (doorknobs, phones, desks) and taking my secret weapon ..... CHL
> 
> I DID NOT GET SICK AT ALL
> 
> I am so excited!!! I Love CHLORELLA!!!!


 
Why do people do that? I realize you want to show dedication but then everyone one else gets sick. Thank goodness you didn't. I noticed that I haven't had any colds...whoopee! It's been seriously cold in NY and then hot and cold lately and that's usually when I have a problem because my body has to go back and forth like that.  wondering if it's chlorella...hmmm


----------



## HairHustla

luckiestdestiny said:


> I can't remember if you're on source naturals? I know mine always blends with the juice. Maybe others can chime in...or do you think the acidity of the cran is making it separate? Please guys if you know chime in.
> 
> Oh my hair...yeah okay. You're right in the grand scheme of things. I guess I just get like everyone else sometimes...impatient. Most times I am fine but I just had a moment so to speak. Thanks for the reality check
> 
> At shoulder length you have some versatility in braiding, twisting, or weaving too. At shoulder length is when I did most of my braided looks. Although I guess it depends on what you're wanting to do.
> 
> Please let us know what kind of powder so that those with that kind can let you know what they do.


 
*LD girl we all have those moments I think, as short as my hair is I was thinking and started a thread on whether or not cutting my hair would cause growth...I was completely informed NO!  I am going to begin going to a hairstylist that deals with natural hair and I have a feeling she may want to cut but I will have to see.  *

*As for the brand, I am taking source naturals and I think you have a point in that the cranberry juice may be the culprit.  I will try it with another type of juice and see if that will help...see how awesome you are!*


----------



## ladytee2

I cant keep up with this thread.  And the crazy part is.  I am on here way more than I should be.      I am suppose to be  

I am still green but when I am slacking on my water I  get backed up.  And I have had heart burn like no bodies business.  I think it was because I was adding oj to my chlorella to kill the taste.  I switched to water and the heart burn is better.  I am at 6g but I think I took 9 yesterday.


----------



## danigurl18

new thread soon???


----------



## mariofmagdal

F8THINHIM said:


> I just wanted to update:
> 
> No more itchies!!!  I was doing 6g of CHL and after increasing water intake and using some topical ointment, I have been doing great for these past couple of days. I think I will increase to 9g.
> 
> I also am grateful for CHL because I share an office with a woman who has the flu and insisted on coming to work erplexed.... sneezing; coughing; not being able to breathe well and taking all kinds of prescription and over the counter medicine to help her stay here and work  You know how I felt about her! :hardslap:
> I kept wiping everything with clorox wipes (doorknobs, phones, desks) and taking my secret weapon ..... CHL
> 
> I DID NOT GET SICK AT ALL
> 
> I am so excited!!! I Love CHLORELLA!!!!


 

Yeah no more itchies! GREEN is Great!


----------



## yodie

HairHustla said:


> I will try this Yodie, thanks because today was my first day using the powder and all it did was float on top of the juice so you think that adding some water to the mixture will help it dissapate more?


 
This is key for me.  I add alot of water and a little juice.  I shake my mixture up.  Much, much better for me.  I tried stirring before, but I always had clumps of powder.  Shaking in a bottle with a lid and adding more water really works.


----------



## yodie

danigurl18 said:


> new thread soon???


 
I think everyone decided it was best to keep just one thread.  Has this changed? 

I like the idea of going directly to one thread with all the info.


----------



## belle_reveuse28

Yeah, there isn't going to be a new thread... we all decided to keep it all here...


----------



## belle_reveuse28

I want to say thaks to LD and Mariofmagdal for pushing me on towards working out when I was discouraged about not loosing as fast...  I'm going to keep on keeping on... So far, I"m loosing around 2 lbs per week.  I went to the gym today and I have lost a pound and a half since Friday!  One more half pound and that will be my 2 lbs by Friday, but I"m hoping I can do a whole pound instead... we'll see... Thanks for the encouragement, ladies... A girl really needs it sometimes.


----------



## mariofmagdal

belle_reveuse28 said:


> I want to say thaks to LD and Mariofmagdal for pushing me on towards working out when I was discouraged about not loosing as fast... I'm going to keep on keeping on... So far, I"m loosing around 2 lbs per week. I went to the gym today and I have lost a pound and a half since Friday! One more half pound and that will be my 2 lbs by Friday, but I"m hoping I can do a whole pound instead... we'll see... Thanks for the encouragement, ladies... A girl really needs it sometimes.


 

Are you in Chesapeake VA? (why do I think that?) Well Missy, you beat me to the gym! I have to wait until next week when my husband returns to go full speed ahead. I am glad I have the energy. I am GREEN!


----------



## belle_reveuse28

mariofmagdal said:


> Are you in Chesapeake VA? (why do I think that?) Well Missy, you beat me to the gym! I have to wait until next week when my husband returns to go full speed ahead. I am glad I have the energy. I am GREEN!


 
I was in Chesapeake, I'm in Woodbridge now.  Are you in Chesapeake?  Yeah, I've been workign out since January 7.  So for about 2 months, but I've skipped some weeks here and there.  I started at 207, I'm down to 197 now.  I was discouraged because of the scale moving so slow, but I was told since I had been lifting weights regularly, that muscle weighs more than fat, and so I wouldn't see a huge change in teh numbers.  I keep that in mind when I want the scale to differ hugely...


----------



## mariofmagdal

belle_reveuse28 said:


> I was in Chesapeake, I'm in Woodbridge now. Are you in Chesapeake? Yeah, I've been workign out since January 7. So for about 2 months, but I've skipped some weeks here and there. I started at 207, I'm down to 197 now. I was discouraged because of the scale moving so slow, but I was told since I had been lifting weights regularly, that muscle weighs more than fat, and so I wouldn't see a huge change in teh numbers. I keep that in mind when I want the scale to differ hugely...


 

I can't wait! I have a wedding (as a guest) and a hairdo to pull off in June. My girlfriend is already trippin over my outfit and she has let me know I cannot wear my signature bun  ! She has a tall order. But if I have to be dressed and all gussied up, then I am really glad to be GREEN! My new found energy is the only thing getting me to the gym! I'm so GREEN!!!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> I think everyone decided it was best to keep just one thread. Has this changed?
> 
> I like the idea of going directly to one thread with all the info.


 

No change. Nobody panick!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

belle_reveuse28 said:


> I was in Chesapeake, I'm in Woodbridge now. Are you in Chesapeake? Yeah, I've been workign out since January 7. So for about 2 months, but I've skipped some weeks here and there. I started at 207, I'm down to 197 now. I was discouraged because of the scale moving so slow, but I was told since I had been lifting weights regularly, that muscle weighs more than fat, and so I wouldn't see a huge change in teh numbers. I keep that in mind when I want the scale to differ hugely...


 
This is so wonderful. I don't even think the skipped weeks count as long as you maintain what you lose during those times and keep going. I think when there's more weight to lose, you have to think of it in pieces or else it becomes overwhelming.

 You look up the mountain and think . But if you just say 2 pounds, okay great, 2 more, or whatever, then you creep up the mountain and look down and go wow!  I still get overwhelmed and have to remind myself of where I've come from (over 70 pounds) and where I'm still needing to go 20-25 more for my height.  Now I've gotten over the speed bump but it still took time. There was a time shortly ago where I was like 10 pounds! That's all?  I was starting at 219 after losing ten pounds, and thinking this is impossible, it's just not going to happen. Then I thought that's better than nothing, what if I can do 10 more, and when I did that I was like alright ten more!  And then when I hit a plateau I'd get mad, but then remind myself of what I accomplished and focus on maintaining that weight loss until I was ready (if I'd fallen off) or my body (if it was just plateau) to lose even more. 

 I'm happy that you have lost 10 pounds and are going forward to lose even more!  Before you know it, you'll be exactly where you want to be.  That's what I keep telling myself and I believe it, move forward, and so it's happening. With your resolve  I'm sure you're going to get to your goal fast, and I'm glad chlorella's there to help us!


----------



## danigurl18

Do you think that I'll be able to take the chlorella on the plane with me for spring break... I take the pills


----------



## belle_reveuse28

luckiestdestiny said:


> This is so wonderful. I don't even think the skipped weeks count as long as you maintain what you lose during those times and keep going. I think when there's more weight to lose, you have to think of it in pieces or else it becomes overwhelming.
> 
> You look up the mountain and think . But if you just say 2 pounds, okay great, 2 more, or whatever, then you creep up the mountain and look down and go wow! I still get overwhelmed and have to remind myself of where I've come from (over 70 pounds) and where I'm still needing to go 20-25 more for my height. Now I've gotten over the speed bump but it still took time. There was a time shortly ago where I was like 10 pounds! That's all? I was starting at 219 after losing ten pounds, and thinking this is impossible, it's just not going to happen. Then I thought that's better than nothing, what if I can do 10 more, and when I did that I was like alright ten more! And then when I hit a plateau I'd get mad, but then remind myself of what I accomplished and focus on maintaining that weight loss until I was ready (if I'd fallen off) or my body (if it was just plateau) to lose even more.
> 
> I'm happy that you have lost 10 pounds and are going forward to lose even more! Before you know it, you'll be exactly where you want to be. That's what I keep telling myself and I believe it, move forward, and so it's happening. With your resolve Yodie I'm sure you're going to get to your goal fast, and I'm glad chlorella's there to help us!


 

Thanks, LD!  That's what I"m going to keep thinking, just 10 more.. and 10 more... WHat doy ou do when you hit a plateau to get out of it?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

danigurl18 said:


> Do you think that I'll be able to take the chlorella on the plane with me for spring break... I take the pills


 
You'll be fine. I'm taking mine. I flew to NYC with powders and pill when class started back. I put powder in a smaller container marked with a black marker, and left pills in their regular container.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Thanks, LD! That's what I"m going to keep thinking, just 10 more.. and 10 more... WHat doy ou do when you hit a plateau to get out of it?


 

Really you just keep going. The body is trying to trick you so you give up. 
I would continue doing what I'm doing until the body releases and starts back losing again. Believe me you will hit a few plateaus if you are on the path to weight loss of at least 40 or more pounds. I know I did! And it won't necessarily be your fault.  Just keep going until your body realizes you're not going to change by the weight being held, so it's going to have to eventually burn that fat.

Cheat trick:
This is something I discovered by accident and it works.
You can also trick the body by eating different. When I slow down on loosing weight, I'll do something out of character like the opposite of what I normally do for a* couple of days only*. Like whatever you're cutting down on, eat only those type of items for 2-3 days (I'd still stay organic if possible even dessert but still). I usually eat lots of veggies, some fruit, and meat, some whole grain type items too but smaller amounts, even pasta but not daily.  But when I can't lose anymore, I'll eat lots of pasta, desert and stuff for a day or two and even have cake with it which is not a usual for me.  Usually I'm about balance. If I eat cake, I won't eat pasta.  If I eat pasta, I'm eating lots of veggies with it, and no other types of bread like garlic bread, etc because I've had enough carbs for the day. 

So when I do the opposite, and then switch back it confuses the body enough to let it drop down.  Now I wouldn't weigh myself for those couple days because it will go up and down a couple pounds as the body is confused.

I'll switch back after 2-3 days to what I was doing before. I'll only weigh at the end of the week when I do this as your body has to adjust and then lose weight.  Once your body thinks you're doing something different it will let go of the weight.

It sounds weird but it works.  It's like your body is used to you doing one thing so you switch it up and trick it into releasing the weight. Then you should have no problems continuing.

I found this out by accident when I was at 190 and change and it was NOT budging for weeks on end. I decided screw it I want lots of carbs and I did that for a couple days and then dust myself off and thought I will NOT gain, I'm going to at least maintain. So I started back eating right, and I got on the scale the next day and low and behold I lost weight. So then I got stuck again in the 170's and I did it again and it worked.

Weird? Yes. But does it work? Yes. That doesn't mean to go crazy for weeks on end. Just a couple days of doing the OPPOSITE of normal will trick your body into getting back on track.  I even read about it somewhere after discovering it by accident. I can't remember why it works, but it does.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Belle or anyone struggling with weight please feel free to pm me if you're having an argh! Moment!  I want to encourage you to keep going. And heck sometimes I'll even encourage you to get off the horse for a day and then get back on because sometimes you need to!  As long as you get back on, that's what matters. Heck I may even have a tip depending on your problem. I was told by docs that my metabolism was SHOT and that there was no way I was going to lose the weight.


----------



## belle_reveuse28

luckiestdestiny said:


> Really you just keep going. The body is trying to trick you so you give up.
> I would continue doing what I'm doing until the body releases and starts back losing again. Believe me you will hit a few plateaus if you are on the path to weight loss of at least 40 or more pounds. I know I did! And it won't necessarily be your fault. Just keep going until your body realizes you're not going to change by the weight being held, so it's going to have to eventually burn that fat.
> 
> Cheat trick:
> This is something I discovered by accident and it works.
> You can also trick the body by eating different. When I slow down on loosing weight, I'll do something out of character like the opposite of what I normally do for a* couple of days only*. Like whatever you're cutting down on, eat only those type of items for 2-3 days (I'd still stay organic if possible even dessert but still). I usually eat lots of veggies, some fruit, and meat, some whole grain type items too but smaller amounts, even pasta but not daily. But when I can't lose anymore, I'll eat lots of pasta, desert and stuff for a day or two and even have cake with it which is not a usual for me. Usually I'm about balance. If I eat cake, I won't eat pasta. If I eat pasta, I'm eating lots of veggies with it, and no other types of bread like garlic bread, etc because I've had enough carbs for the day.
> 
> So when I do the opposite, and then switch back it confuses the body enough to let it drop down. Now I wouldn't weigh myself for those couple days because it will go up and down a couple pounds as the body is confused.
> 
> I'll switch back after 2-3 days to what I was doing before. I'll only weigh at the end of the week when I do this as your body has to adjust and then lose weight. Once your body thinks you're doing something different it will let go of the weight.
> 
> It sounds weird but it works. It's like your body is used to you doing one thing so you switch it up and trick it into releasing the weight. Then you should have no problems continuing.
> 
> I found this out by accident when I was at 190 and change and it was NOT budging for weeks on end. I decided screw it I want lots of carbs and I did that for a couple days and then dust myself off and thought I will NOT gain, I'm going to at least maintain. So I started back eating right, and I got on the scale the next day and low and behold I lost weight. So then I got stuck again in the 170's and I did it again and it worked.
> 
> Weird? Yes. But does it work? Yes. That doesn't mean to go crazy for weeks on end. Just a couple days of doing the OPPOSITE of normal will trick your body into getting back on track. I even read about it somewhere after discovering it by accident. I can't remember why it works, but it does.


 

OMG! LIke thanks soooo much!  You know, this is true because my friend was doing this last year when she hit plateaus.. I had forgotten all about it... Her nutritionist told her to do that, and it did work... So how many weeks would you give a plateau,. would you say 2 weeks or 3, or how many, to know it's a plateau?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

belle_reveuse28 said:


> OMG! LIke thanks soooo much! You know, this is true because my friend was doing this last year when she hit plateaus.. I had forgotten all about it... Her nutritionist told her to do that, and it did work... So how many weeks would you give a plateau,. would you say 2 weeks or 3, or how many, to know it's a plateau?


 

At least a couple. Sometimes I wait it out, but when it's 3 that's it!!!!  But under 2 weeks no way, just wait it out.


----------



## belle_reveuse28

luckiestdestiny said:


> At least a couple. Sometimes I wait it out, but when it's 3 that's it!!!! But under 2 weeks no way, just wait it out.


 

Okay, I'll do that.. This is such a great guideline for me... I'm writing all this down... thanks soo much!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Where my greenies at?  Didn't want to leave you out of the discussion if you're not trying to lose weight. Chlorella has so many other benefits.

Is anyone noticing changes in their skin texture from internal use? 

I haven't used any on my face but it's lots smoother.

What about your hair. Yodie, I believe asked earlier about changes in hair texture and I and mariofmagdal responded.  Anyone else notice softer hair?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mariofmagdal said:


> I* can't wait! I have a wedding (as a guest) and a hairdo to pull off in June.* My girlfriend is already trippin over my outfit and she has let me know I cannot wear my signature bun  ! She has a tall order. But if I have to be dressed and all gussied up, then I am really glad to be GREEN! My new found energy is the only thing getting me to the gym! I'm so GREEN!!!!


 

Oooooh....What kind of hair do? I read your post about how going green has helped with your already gorgeous hair, and I was just wondering what type of hairstyle are you going for?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

ladytee2 said:


> I cant keep up with this thread. And the crazy part is. I am on here way more than I should be.  I am suppose to be
> 
> I am still green but when I am slacking on my water I get backed up. And I have had heart burn like no bodies business. I think it was because I was adding oj to my chlorella to kill the taste. I switched to water and the heart burn is better. I am at 6g but I think I took 9 yesterday.


 
I'm thinking it's the OJ too. Sometimes if I take too much , the acid causes problems for me.  I think water or naked juice of some kind would work beter. Glad to see you're doing better as I was a little puzzled by this as a detox symptom as I've never read about it (though just because it wasn't written down doesn't mean you aren't experiencing it!).


----------



## belle_reveuse28

Anybody that was using MT now just going to use CHL?  I've not used MT in weeks, and when I do use it, I use it as a protein treatment.  I can say that I got growth from it, but nothing like what LD, babydoll and others have reported, 2 inches, from CHL...  I"m on month 2 now, and as it has been said it takes about 4 months to see the full effects of CHL, so I"m hoping that my days of needing to use MT are over unless I want to do a protein treatment.    And another thing, I decided to use MT the other day, and my hair started shedding the next day and it wasn't before.  I know that MT can make your hair shed, but I took garlic to combat that.  I was just thinking out loud, but it made me think that CHL can be a much better option without the shedding and all and need to take other supplements or products to combat that...  Let me know what u all think.. Thanks


----------



## yodie

My hair almost doesn't look like my hair at the scalp. I know that sounds odd. Its like...softer, laying down a little easier. Best of all, my nape is really filling in (I'm also apply a paste of MNitrate and CHL nightly) and so are my edges. I think its the CHL and nettle.

My nape started filling in awhile back, but it was sparse and I never wouldve worn my hair pinned up. Its thickening up and filling in to where I would no longer be embarrassed to wear my hair up for fear someone might catch a glimpse of my nape. I've been praying over my nape for years. God always answers.

Another observation and maybe I'm seeing things, but I noticed that my hands look lighter than before. Maybe the skin texture has changed and they appear softer and brighter (no Michael Jackson changes overe here), but I can see a difference. 

Anybody else?


----------



## MrsMe

Today was my one week greenniversary!  I'm at 4g a day and I will increase it tomorrow, since I have no detox symptoms. I only have one BM per day (didn't have any today, probably because I didn't eat much) and it's easy, breezy like the sea  Beware TMI coming up: I used to have big BMs  and they would tear me up (dunno how else to put it )... But those days are now gone thanks to chl! 
My skin is a tough one  and refuses to get better... I think I may need to exercise to release some stress... I haven't gone to the gym since Feb 14th  I remember the exact date because I went with my boyfriend and he was training me. It was great since we are in a lg-distance relationship and I had always wanted to work out with him...my body was aching for a WHOLE week after that.
As for my hair, I think it has grown, but I had to dust it on Sat. I was getting some split ends and some mighty tangle! I have a pic comparing the shedding I got before and after the wash and there is a huge difference! I'll post it tomorrow.
Anyhow, I have to catch some . See you tomorrow!


----------



## mariofmagdal

yodie said:


> My hair almost doesn't look like my hair at the scalp. I know that sounds odd. Its like...softer, laying down a little easier. Best of all, my nape is really filling in (I'm also apply a paste of MNitrate and CHL nightly) and so are my edges. I think its the CHL and nettle.
> 
> My nape started filling in awhile back, but it was sparse and I never wouldve worn my hair pinned up. Its thickening up and filling in to where I would no longer be embarrassed to wear my hair up for fear someone might catch a glimpse of my nape. I've been praying over my nape for years. God always answers.
> 
> Another observation and maybe I'm seeing things, but I noticed that my hands look lighter than before. Maybe the skin texture has changed and they appear softer and brighter (no Michael Jackson changes overe here), but I can see a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody else?


 

My skin is glowing, especially in the face. It appears really clear and smooth. 

My patient is asleep, but I got him going GREEN!!!! Hope my medical director does not find out  I printed out a truck load of info for him....


----------



## mariofmagdal

luckiestdestiny said:


> Oooooh....What kind of hair do? I read your post about how going green has helped with your already gorgeous hair, and I was just wondering what type of hairstyle are you going for?


 

Sorry to say, I think the most I can stand is a wash and set.....I am so terribly tenderheaded. GREEN of style,  not...... But it will be June, maybe I can get away with a wash and wear, it will look like a braid-out.......Oh decisions, decisions! But I know her, and she is looking  for length, she has been my off the board sidekick since I joined, I get the tips, she tries them out....and she has only attempted GREEN, she drinks the Smoothies......I am working on her. She will be GREEN by her wedding day!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

HairHustla said:


> Thank you for the encouragement, I am getting to be okay with this thank God. As for iherb, they get your stuff to you like they are carrying the olympic torch, they don't stop until it has reached its destination! Have you started yours yet?


 
started chlorella? yes, i've been taking it for over 3 weeks now i'm nearly on to my third bag, i bought spirulina too but did not like that taste,so sold it and bought 6 months supply of capsules

lol at olympic torch


----------



## Blaque*Angel

ladytee2 said:


> I cant keep up with this thread. And the crazy part is. I am on here way more than I should be.  I am suppose to be
> 
> I am still green but when I am slacking on my water I get backed up. And I have had heart burn like no bodies business. I think it was because I was adding oj to my chlorella to kill the taste. I switched to water and the heart burn is better. I am at 6g but I think I took 9 yesterday.


 
ok, this is my third week and i had awful stomach cramps, so i did  not want much water but hot drinks!!

not drinking water made CHL give me a small rash on my neck, i was dehydrated and backed up...

when i drunk water, i immediately went toilet and it was brighter green

but then the cramps re appearedso it felt i was going in circles...

CHL and water go hand in hand, but too much water can lead to cramps!!so i've began having three hot drinks a day and everything is ok now.

My nails look whiter, hair is sprouting up everywhere! i have a naturally smooth body but im now going to have to get my legs waxed for the first time! even my hubby was like "your legs are getting hairy!"

OK, Chlorella's made my nape grow in more hair, i'm not sure how to explain it but my nape has gotten lower!! my hairs all natural but the roots are very very thick!!! i like the tickness

i was asked if i used "eye wash" as my eyes are looking whiter, i never even heard of eye wash

i'm really looking forward to six months on this as i cant believe all these changes in just over three weeks!!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

yodie said:


> This is key for me. I add alot of water and a little juice. I shake my mixture up. Much, much better for me. I tried stirring before, but I always had clumps of powder. Shaking in a bottle with a lid and adding more water really works.


 

i dont have"clumping" problems, my powder seems to disolve as i stir it in juice, i dont even use a blender


----------



## Blaque*Angel

belle_reveuse28 said:


> I want to say thaks to LD and Mariofmagdal for pushing me on towards working out when I was discouraged about not loosing as fast... I'm going to keep on keeping on... So far, I"m loosing around 2 lbs per week. I went to the gym today and I have lost a pound and a half since Friday! One more half pound and that will be my 2 lbs by Friday, but I"m hoping I can do a whole pound instead... we'll see... Thanks for the encouragement, ladies... A girl really needs it sometimes.


 

thats great  how is your diet like? i could do with losing some of this baby fat. people keep telling me i've lost weight but i'm my on worst critic and dont notice...


----------



## Blaque*Angel

luckiestdestiny said:


> Belle or anyone struggling with weight please feel free to pm me if you're having an argh! Moment! I want to encourage you to keep going. And heck sometimes I'll even encourage you to get off the horse for a day and then get back on because sometimes you need to! As long as you get back on, that's what matters. Heck I may even have a tip depending on your problem. I was told by docs that my metabolism was SHOT and that there was no way I was going to lose the weight.


 
please share some tips in this thread, pretty please


----------



## Blaque*Angel

yodie said:


> My hair almost doesn't look like my hair at the scalp. I know that sounds odd. Its like...softer, laying down a little easier. Best of all, my nape is really filling in (I'm also apply a paste of MNitrate and CHL nightly) and so are my edges. I think its the CHL and nettle.
> 
> My nape started filling in awhile back, but it was sparse and I never wouldve worn my hair pinned up. Its thickening up and filling in to where I would no longer be embarrassed to wear my hair up for fear someone might catch a glimpse of my nape. I've been praying over my nape for years. God always answers.
> 
> Another observation and maybe I'm seeing things, but I noticed that my hands look lighter than before. Maybe the skin texture has changed and they appear softer and brighter (no Michael Jackson changes overe here), but I can see a difference.
> 
> Anybody else?


 
i have a new napei think the hair growth may start at the nape! i'm growing new hairs,my roots feel very thick. i hope i dont start getting hair on my neck!!! ewww


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Blaque*Angel said:


> please share some tips in this thread, pretty please


 
I have already! I was just talking about personalized things that are too long to detail.  I eat well, organic, whole foods, mostly veggies w fruit and chicken or fish and multigrains.  I balance when I eat dessert, I won't eat other carbs. When I eat pasta, I will eat lots of veggies with it, I don't drink sodas, etc. Just the basics. Then chlorella can do the rest. And if you can just half what you're doing (that's how I started), you'll start dropping anyways. Meaning if you drink four sodas cut it to two, and so on until you get rid of the things that can cause problems. When I mean problems I'm talking unnatural processed in a lab foods. The body just doesn't function well with those and it will make metabolism even more sluggish. I don't think it's really necessary as chlorella teaches people how to eat right as your body craves less junk anyways. The rest is just tweaking stuff which I mentioned like a couple pages back.  I don't believe in diets so to speak. The way I eat now is the way I'll eat forever.  Meaning following some set plan is not for me.  I am not a structured eating type of gal but that's because I have a love affair with food.  I love trying new things, and I love good food in general.  I don't see the point in feeling guilty when eating and don't think it's necessary if you just balance everything.. And I've never counted calories (gasp) and still managed to lose over 70 pounds so far. If you just eat right you don't have to really do that...at least that's what I've found. There's no way I'd walk around with a notebook, it would drive me insane! I have friends who love to count calories and it works for them, it just doesn't for me. I think when you know yourself, it also helps you to lose weight because you know your strengths and weaknesses better and that can help you to customize your eating plan.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> My hair almost doesn't look like my hair at the scalp. I know that sounds odd. Its like...softer, laying down a little easier. Best of all, my nape is really filling in (I'm also apply a paste of MNitrate and CHL nightly) and so are my edges. I think its the CHL and nettle.
> 
> My nape started filling in awhile back, but it was sparse and I never wouldve worn my hair pinned up. Its thickening up and filling in to where I would no longer be embarrassed to wear my hair up for fear someone might catch a glimpse of my nape. *I've been praying over my nape for years. God always answers.*
> 
> Another observation and maybe I'm seeing things, but I noticed that my hands look lighter than before. Maybe the skin texture has changed and they appear softer and brighter (no Michael Jackson changes overe here), but I can see a difference.
> 
> Anybody else?


 
This is so wonderful.


----------



## Pooks

luckiestdestiny said:


> I have already! I was just talking about personalized things that are too long to detail. I eat well, organic, whole foods, mostly veggies w fruit and chicken or fish and multigrains. I balance when I eat dessert, I won't eat other carbs. When I eat pasta, I will eat lots of veggies with it, I don't drink sodas, etc. Just the basics. Then chlorella can do the rest. And if you can just half what you're doing (that's how I started), you'll start dropping anyways. Meaning if you drink four sodas cut it to two, and so on until you get rid of the things that can cause problems. When I mean problems I'm talking *unnatural processed in a lab foods. The body just doesn't function well with those and it will make metabolism even more sluggish*. I don't think it's really necessary as chlorella teaches people how to eat right as your body craves less junk anyways. The rest is just tweaking stuff which I mentioned like a couple pages back. I don't believe in diets so to speak. The way I eat now is the way I'll eat forever. *Meaning following some set plan is not for me. I am not a structured eating type of gal but that's because I have a love affair with food. I love trying new things, and I love good food in general. I don't see the point in feeling guilty when eating and don't think it's necessary if you just balance everything..* *And I've never counted calories* (gasp) and still managed to lose over 70 pounds so far. If you just eat right you don't have to really do that...at least that's what I've found. There's no way I'd walk around with a notebook, it would drive me insane! I have friends who love to count calories and it works for them, it just doesn't for me. I think when you know yourself, it also helps you to lose weight because you know your strengths and weaknesses better and that can help you to customize your eating plan.


 

Great post, I follow these principles too esp agreeing with the bolded. I loooove good food, its so wonderful that CHL is helping me to ignore and no longer desire suspect foods with no nutritional value.


----------



## Jaxhair

Just a quick one... 

still green, still eating well and getting itchy scalp - now, how do you tell if the itchy scalp is a sign hair is growing or something else? I wash at least once a week on lazy weeks. Usually do 2-4x/wk. I hope it's growth, but... how to tell?


----------



## Blaque*Angel

luckiestdestiny said:


> I have already! I was just talking about personalized things that are too long to detail. I eat well, organic, whole foods, mostly veggies w fruit and chicken or fish and multigrains. I balance when I eat dessert, I won't eat other carbs. When I eat pasta, I will eat lots of veggies with it, I don't drink sodas, etc. Just the basics. Then chlorella can do the rest. And if you can just half what you're doing (that's how I started), you'll start dropping anyways. Meaning if you drink four sodas cut it to two, and so on until you get rid of the things that can cause problems. When I mean problems I'm talking unnatural processed in a lab foods. The body just doesn't function well with those and it will make metabolism even more sluggish. I don't think it's really necessary as chlorella teaches people how to eat right as your body craves less junk anyways. The rest is just tweaking stuff which I mentioned like a couple pages back. I don't believe in diets so to speak. The way I eat now is the way I'll eat forever. Meaning following some set plan is not for me. I am not a structured eating type of gal but that's because I have a love affair with food. I love trying new things, and I love good food in general. I don't see the point in feeling guilty when eating and don't think it's necessary if you just balance everything.. And I've never counted calories (gasp) and still managed to lose over 70 pounds so far. If you just eat right you don't have to really do that...at least that's what I've found. There's no way I'd walk around with a notebook, it would drive me insane! I have friends who love to count calories and it works for them, it just doesn't for me. I think when you know yourself, it also helps you to lose weight because you know your strengths and weaknesses better and that can help you to customize your eating plan.


 

yes, i read most of your healthy eating posts...but you told people to PM you for tips

Wow 70 pounds??? thats great 

i think i need to lose 20 pounds, i did lose 30 pounds before i had both my babies but have gained about 20 back


----------



## Lebiya

yodie said:


> My hair almost doesn't look like my hair at the scalp. I know that sounds odd. Its like...softer, laying down a little easier. Best of all, my nape is really filling in *(I'm also apply a paste of MNitrate and CHL nightly) and so are my edges*. I think its the CHL and nettle.


 
I'm definitely watching for your result with this! 



Blaque*Angel said:


> started chlorella? yes, i've been taking it for over 3 weeks now i'm nearly on to my third bag, i* bought spirulina too but did not like that taste,so sold it and bought 6 months supply of capsules*
> 
> lol at olympic torch


 
How many grams of spirulina do each capsule contain?

I'm trying to find the best capsules that contains more gr's of spirulina to avoid taking 30/day to get a certain amount. I seriously cannot stomach the taste, i just can't! But I'm trying to find ways around it...I'm thinking about throwing 1 tsp. of powder down my throat -then washing it down with water. I dunno erplexed


----------



## mariofmagdal

Lebiya said:


> I'm definitely watching for your result with this!
> 
> 
> 
> How many grams of spirulina do each capsule contain?
> 
> I'm trying to find the best capsules that contains more gr's of spirulina to avoid taking 30/day to get a certain amount. I seriously cannot stomach the taste, i just can't! But I'm trying to find ways around it...I'm thinking about throwing 1 tsp. of powder down my throat -then washing it down with water. I dunno erplexed



Earthrise has 500mg caplets of Spirulina, they are not huge either. Happy to be Green!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Blaque*Angel said:


> yes, i read most of your healthy eating posts...but you told people to PM you for tips
> 
> Wow 70 pounds??? thats great
> 
> i think i need to lose 20 pounds, i did lose 30 pounds before i had both my babies but have gained about 20 back


 

I should've been more specific. I meant if you've hit a wall and need cheering on or a personalized tip.  There's too much stuff to post. It may be something individual that I didn't cover here, that someone may have a question about and if I can help I'd be glad to via pm! Just like if you've plateau...I may be able to ask some questions like what are you eating, what are you doing, and perhaps suggest things that can get you over from my experience if I can of course.

Yup and counting as I have 20-25 more to go but I know I'll get there!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

pookiwah said:


> Great post, I follow these principles too esp agreeing with the bolded. I loooove good food, its so wonderful that CHL is helping me to ignore and no longer desire suspect foods with no nutritional value.


 
I know what you mean. There really is no secret but good eatin'!  That's why I love chlorella. I can add that and call it a day in addition to eating well, I'm covered for my vitamins and nutrients for the day. Plus it just keeps getting better.

My skin is so clear and unmuttled (really even skin tone) and I feel like my skin looks even younger if that's at all possible. It was doing well just with eating veggies and stuff. Not to mention the weightloss and hair growth. I do believe it's thicker if that's at all possible as it's already really thick!  I do notice my edges, which grow slow, are really fast now (comparable to usually) and thicker (they were never really thin, but now they're amazing) I'm not mad at chlorella. I could kiss it.


----------



## Mz DEE DEE

Lebiya said:


> I'm definitely watching for your result with this!
> 
> 
> 
> How many grams of spirulina do each capsule contain?
> 
> I'm trying to find the best capsules that contains more gr's of spirulina to avoid taking 30/day to get a certain amount. I seriously cannot stomach the taste, i just can't! But I'm trying to find ways around it...I'm thinking about throwing 1 tsp. of powder down my throat -then washing it down with water. I dunno erplexed


 

Vitamin shoppe has one that has 750mg per capsule, its in a brown bottle for about $14.00...i didnt really look at the brand or all the details though but i think that had the highest amount ive seen as far as capsules


----------



## TexturedTresses

I have tried to read this entire thread, but its sooooo long.  However, what I read definitely made me want to try chlorella.  I will be purchasing chlorella this evening.  who is *not taking spirulina with the chlorella.  I was also thinking about taking maka root.  thanks guys.  i hope this will work for me as well as it has worked for you.*


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Lebiya said:


> I'm definitely watching for your result with this!
> 
> 
> 
> How many grams of spirulina do each capsule contain?
> 
> I'm trying to find the best capsules that contains more gr's of spirulina to avoid taking 30/day to get a certain amount. I seriously cannot stomach the taste, i just can't! But I'm trying to find ways around it...I'm thinking about throwing 1 tsp. of powder down my throat -then washing it down with water. I dunno erplexed


 
500mg per tab,its the powder compressed into a tab http://www.indigo-herbs.co.uk/cgi-b...=spirulina&PN=Green_microalgae.html#a305#a305

*JAXHAIR* I got a reply from greenorigins:
Hi there,
*I finally heard back from our chlorella suppliers, our chlorella contains 2.5g of chlorella grwoth factor per 100g. My apologies for the delay in answering your question.

*


----------



## complexsimplicity

this stuff is definitely putting me through a detox. my throat was sore for a few days and then i had 2 pimples pop up on my chest. i never break out anywhere except my face. chl is trying really hard to get rid of the toxins.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

complexsimplicity said:


> this stuff is definitely putting me through a detox. my throat was sore for a few days and then i had 2 pimples pop up on my chest. i never break out anywhere except my face. chl is trying really hard to get rid of the toxins.


 
waterwater water


----------



## PGirl

Hey my fellow greenies!  I am feeling great on Chlorella and I am at 7gs plus 4gs of Spirulina and growing.  I feel so much better since I upped my water intake.  I hate running to the bathroom all day though but it's worth the sacrifice.  I still have some "eye boogers" in the morning but it has reduced.  I have a good BM about 1x a day and tmi it's green....

My skin looks so good.  I had had alot of issues since taking Biotin and wow it looks so much better now.  I'm glowing and I noticed my skin does look lighter like Yodie said.  It almost looks sunkissed  My mood is lifted as is my spirit.  Energy level is great as well.

Most importantly to me is the fact that my neck and back pain have not returned.  What a gift Chlorella/Spirulina has given to me.

This is the best thread ever.


----------



## MrsMe

Jaxhair said:


> Just a quick one...
> 
> still green, still eating well and getting itchy scalp - now, how do you tell if the itchy scalp is a sign hair is growing or something else? I wash at least once a week on lazy weeks. Usually do 2-4x/wk. I hope it's growth, but... how to tell?


 Hey there! My scalp is itching like crazy, too! I wash my hair once a week and it's usually enough, but I find myself scratching all the time... I don't have dandruff and my scalp isn't dry...so it's either growing or I'm so stressed out that my body is responding in its own way... erplexed


----------



## HairHustla

PGirl said:


> Hey my fellow greenies! I am feeling great on Chlorella and I am at 7gs plus 4gs of Spirulina and growing. I feel so much better since I upped my water intake. I hate running to the bathroom all day though but it's worth the sacrifice. I still have some "eye boogers" in the morning but it has reduced. I have a good BM about 1x a day and tmi it's green....
> 
> My skin looks so good. I had had alot of issues since taking Biotin and wow it looks so much better now. I'm glowing and I noticed my skin does look lighter like Yodie said. It almost looks sunkissed  My mood is lifted as is my spirit. Energy level is great as well.
> 
> Most importantly to me is the fact that my neck and back pain have not returned. What a gift Chlorella/Spirulina has given to me.
> 
> This is the best thread ever.


 
Boy that is a blessing if you have been freed from neck and back pain!!!  My husband is always talking about his back problems so when he comes home from being deployed...GUESS WHAT HE IS GOING ON??? Glad you are doing so well, it gives me a lot of hope too!


----------



## HairHustla

Blaque*Angel said:


> ok, this is my third week and i had awful stomach cramps, so i did not want much water but hot drinks!!
> 
> not drinking water made CHL give me a small rash on my neck, i was dehydrated and backed up...
> 
> when i drunk water, i immediately went toilet and it was brighter green
> 
> but then the cramps re appearedso it felt i was going in circles...
> 
> CHL and water go hand in hand, but too much water can lead to cramps!!so i've began having three hot drinks a day and everything is ok now.
> 
> My nails look whiter, hair is sprouting up everywhere! i have a naturally smooth body but im now going to have to get my legs waxed for the first time! even my hubby was like "your legs are getting hairy!"
> 
> OK, Chlorella's made my nape grow in more hair, i'm not sure how to explain it but my nape has gotten lower!! my hairs all natural but the roots are very very thick!!! i like the tickness
> 
> i was asked if i used "eye wash" as my eyes are looking whiter, i never even heard of eye wash
> 
> i'm really looking forward to six months on this as i cant believe all these changes in just over three weeks!!


 
I will soon be right behind ya girl!  I was telling LD that it is strange that I have only been on CHL and a small amount of SPR (spirullina) for 3 days now but my hair is soft after PROTEIN TREATMENTS! Isn't that weird??  Just to prove that I am not insane, (well not today) my daughter woke up this morning and was getting ready for school and she called me in the bathroom for me to touch her hair..it was super soft...what kind of stuff IS THIS?? It has only been 3 days!!!


----------



## onelove08

Hi everyone! Checking in for my DD and DH. I started her on chl about 6 weeks ago. Her hair was wl (when streched) . Now the longest strands are TB! And, her hair is soft! No pics sorry! My DH has not had acid reflux since he started on chl either. I have also noticed an increase in energy in DH plus, he has been talking ALOT more...at night when he should be asleep. I think if he takes the chl to late then he is energized at night so, I have been trying to get him to take it during the morning. I need at least 7 hours of sleep... Sorry so long!

I forgot to add that I washed DDs hair with castile soap (peppermint) with a tsp of aloe vera ( plant) . Deep conditioned with Spirulina 1 tbs,1 tbs molasses, and giovanni 50/50. Her hair came out soft!


----------



## cupcakes

Does anyone know how many grams are in each tablet of source naturals chlorella?


----------



## HairHustla

onelove08 said:


> Hi everyone! Checking in for my DD and DH. I started her on chl about 6 weeks ago. Her hair was wl (when streched) . Now the longest strands are TB! And, her hair is soft! No pics sorry! My DH has not had acid reflux since he started on chl either. I have also noticed an increase in energy in DH plus, he has been talking ALOT more...at night when he should be asleep. I think if he takes the chl to late then he is energized at night so, I have been trying to get him to take it during the morning. I need at least 7 hours of sleep... Sorry so long!


 
Man that is wonderful about your family!  I can't wait to introduce CHL to my family so far its just me and my daughter but right now after 3 days, my tomboy daughter can not keep her hands out of her hair!  Your little girl is going to be looking like "She's Your Queen To Be"!!!!


----------



## lacying

slimzz said:


> Does anyone know how many grams are in each tablet of source naturals chlorella?


 
200mg in each tablet and 2g in 10 tablets. HTH


----------



## VincyLongLocksWanted

TexturedTresses said:


> I have tried to read this entire thread, but its sooooo long.  However, what I read definitely made me want to try chlorella.  I will be purchasing chlorella this evening.  *who is not taking spirulina with the chlorella*.  I was also thinking about taking maka root.  thanks guys.  i hope this will work for me as well as it has worked for you.



ME! I'm only taking Chlorella.


----------



## onelove08

HairHustla said:


> Man that is wonderful about your family! I can't wait to introduce CHL to my family so far its just me and my daughter but right now after 3 days, my tomboy daughter can not keep her hands out of her hair! Your little girl is going to be looking like "She's Your Queen To Be"!!!!


 

lol! That is  great about you and your daughter as well! Now if I can convince my 6 year old son to take it...


----------



## deusa80

Hi all,

I'm just updating. I've only been taking chlorella for about 2 weeks, this weekend I just upped my dose to a little over 1g from 600mg...I'm starting out slow! I also just started taking 500mg spirulina(earthwise brand) daily. Is there anything in particular we should be looking for as far as spirulina is concerned? Or is every spirulina brand pretty much ok?

My symptoms have pretty much gone away(the headaches, and that horrible feeling the first day), though I am still a little fatigued and still getting my bm's daily. I have noticed I have more bm's the more water I drink...I'm not really a big drinker in generally, especially of water. But I've been trying to drink a lot more than usual, I can notice the difference when I do.

I've been taking the source naturals yaeyama brand, and I was just looking on vitacost to see how much there's was but I noticed they had another kind of chlorella, as well as organic chlorella, is anyone taking these? I'll probably stick to the yaeyama, since it appears neither of those contain CGF, but just curious.

Finally, I mentioned in the last post that one night last week I felt like my hair grew overnight, I know my hair is still growing but I haven't seen another growth spurt like that yet. After my last hairwash on Sunday I noticed my NG is now SUPERSOFT. When I was washing my hair out I thought I still had conditioner in it because the ng was SO soft, I kept rinsing and rinsing and just realized that was just how my NG felt. I'm really liking that. Then last night I had a dream that my hair was super thick, full and long... maybe it's the chlorella...I dunno, but hope that dream comes true


----------



## Candycane044

luckiestdestiny said:


> Where my greenies at?  Didn't want to leave you out of the discussion if you're not trying to lose weight. Chlorella has so many other benefits.
> 
> *Is anyone noticing changes in their skin texture from internal use*?
> 
> I haven't used any on my face but it's lots smoother.
> 
> What about your hair. Yodie, I believe asked earlier about changes in hair texture and I and mariofmagdal responded.  *Anyone else notice softer hair*?



I've noticed both of these things.  My skin is so incredibly soft now, my cellulite is starting to disappear, and my hair is really soft without product. Also, I put some chlorella in my conditioner and applied it topically to my hair yesterday when I rinsed it, it was really soft afterwards!



yodie said:


> My hair almost doesn't look like my hair at the scalp. I know that sounds odd. Its like...softer, laying down a little easier. Best of all, my nape is really filling in (I'm also apply a paste of MNitrate and CHL nightly) and so are my edges. I think its the CHL and nettle.
> 
> My nape started filling in awhile back, but it was sparse and I never wouldve worn my hair pinned up. Its thickening up and filling in to where I would no longer be embarrassed to wear my hair up for fear someone might catch a glimpse of my nape. I've been praying over my nape for years. God always answers.
> 
> Another observation and maybe I'm seeing things, but I noticed that my hands look lighter than before. Maybe the skin texture has changed and they appear softer and brighter (no Michael Jackson changes overe here), but I can see a difference.
> 
> Anybody else?



My nape is filling in as well.  I also noticed that my hair is thickening up drastically.  My crown hair is starting to catch up with the rest of my hair.  Finally!



VincyLongLocksWanted said:


> ME! I'm only taking Chlorella.



To the original poster that was asking about who's just taking Chlorella..I am as well!


----------



## mariofmagdal

onelove08 said:


> Hi everyone! Checking in for my DD and DH. I started her on chl about 6 weeks ago. Her hair was wl (when streched) . Now the longest strands are TB! And, her hair is soft! No pics sorry! My DH has not had acid reflux since he started on chl either. I have also noticed an increase in energy in DH plus, he has been talking ALOT more...at night when he should be asleep. I think if he takes the chl to late then he is energized at night so, I have been trying to get him to take it during the morning. I need at least 7 hours of sleep... Sorry so long!








I know what you mean about the hair growth! From my kids tugging in my hair brushing and stretching, I think some of the longest strands reach tailbone. I was shocked, I was looking to get full-wl, but I am passed that.

My husband is really enjoying me, the re-juvenated day sleeper, I have so much energy from CHL/SPIR that I no longer sleep all day! I feel so great, it's incredible! GREEN is Awesome!


----------



## kryolnapps

luckiestdestiny said:


> Where my greenies at? Didn't want to leave you out of the discussion if you're not trying to lose weight. Chlorella has so many other benefits.
> 
> Is anyone noticing changes in their skin texture from internal use?
> 
> I haven't used any on my face but it's lots smoother.
> 
> What about your hair. Yodie, I believe asked earlier about changes in hair texture and I and mariofmagdal responded. Anyone else notice softer hair?


 
I've noticed that my skin is so soft and smooth! My roots seem softer than usual. I am natural, and I think according to the hair typing thing I must be a 4b . I can't tell yet if my growth (usually less than 1/4 per month) has increased. Can't wait to see what else chlorella does for me!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

TexturedTresses said:


> I have tried to read this entire thread, but its sooooo long. However, what I read definitely made me want to try chlorella. I will be purchasing chlorella this evening. who is *not taking spirulina with the chlorella. I was also thinking about taking maka root. thanks guys. i hope this will work for me as well as it has worked for you.*


*

Make sure you read the beginning two posts as it contains a quick start guide on your chlorella journey!  Welome Textured Tresses.*


----------



## luckiestdestiny

onelove08 said:


> Hi everyone! Checking in for my DD and DH. I started her on chl about 6 weeks ago. Her hair was wl (when streched) . Now the longest strands are TB! And, her hair is soft! No pics sorry! My DH has not had acid reflux since he started on chl either. I have also noticed an increase in energy in DH plus, he has been talking ALOT more...at night when he should be asleep. I think if he takes the chl to late then he is energized at night so, I have been trying to get him to take it during the morning. I need at least 7 hours of sleep... Sorry so long!


 Thanks for the update. This is wonderful!  I am so happy that your husband's acid reflux has diminished and TB  That is just amazing for your little girl from WL in 6 wks!

Please keep us posted.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

VincyLongLocksWanted said:


> ME! I'm only taking Chlorella.


 Me too! CHL only


----------



## VincyLongLocksWanted

luckiestdestiny said:


> Where my greenies at?  Didn't want to leave you out of the discussion if you're not trying to lose weight. Chlorella has so many other benefits.
> *
> Is anyone noticing changes in their skin texture from internal use?*
> 
> I haven't used any on my face but it's lots smoother.
> 
> What about your hair. Yodie, I believe asked earlier about changes in hair texture and I and mariofmagdal responded.  *Anyone else notice softer hair?*



I noticed my hands look younger. The skin is smoother and the pores on my hands are less noticeable. Even the color is even and brighter. I noticed these changes on my first on my face, then my torso, then legs, arms, and last my hands. I might take up hand modeling now. I am surprised because I always thought I would have old looking hands with dark  knuckles, but not anymore....And about a week ago I wasn't sure if it was the Chlorella or a new soap I was using, but my elbows were peeling and the new skin underneath was baby soft and bright. The darker area was peeling away is small bits. Anyone else experience this?

ETA: A while ago I mentioned that I didn't realize that my hair had grown because my new growth was laying down when it never used to do that. It is soft and silky. My hairline still grows out but my crown and grows down now.


----------



## sheba1

HairHustla said:


> Your little girl is going to be looking like "She's Your Queen To Be"!!!!



Ha!  It's so funny you bring this up!!!  The other day, my bf said, "I can't wait til you get to 'Coming to America' lengths!"  Uhhhh... hehehe  Neither can I! 

Oh, and update y'all!  I'm loving this CHL stuff, and maybe even Spirulina!  As you all know I've been detoxing and feeling just AWFUL!  But there is light, for sure, because today I felt awesome.  I felt beautiful, my skin is so flawless and my neck looks slimmer.  I don't think I've dropped any weight (or at least I haven't been trying) but maybe it's water I was retaining?  Whatever it is, I look and feel beautiful and I know CHL is the culprit.

I added 3 g of Spirulina in tablet form today and yesterday.  My appetite was nil today and chocolate (what's that) could not tempt me.  I tried LuckiestDestiny's method with the juice/water with my CHL and Spir this morning and I was the energizer bunny for the rest of the day.  Didn't get hungry til lunch time and had no desire for bad foods.  Go Green Team!  Can't wait to see what else is in store for my body


----------



## HairHustla

sheba1 said:


> Ha! It's so funny you bring this up!!! The other day, my bf said, "I can't wait til you get to 'Coming to America' lengths!" Uhhhh... hehehe Neither can I!
> 
> Oh, and update y'all! I'm loving this CHL stuff, and maybe even Spirulina! As you all know I've been detoxing and feeling just AWFUL! But there is light, for sure, because today I felt awesome. I felt beautiful, my skin is so flawless and my neck looks slimmer. I don't think I've dropped any weight (or at least I haven't been trying) but maybe it's water I was retaining? Whatever, I look beautiful and I know CHL is the culprit.
> 
> I added 3 g of Spirulina in tablet form today and yesterday. My appetite was nil today and chocolate (what's that) could not tempt me. I tried LuckiestDestiny's method with the juice/water with my CHL and Spir this morning and I was the energizer bunny for the rest of the day. Didn't get hungry til lunch time and had no desire for bad foods. Go Green Team! Can't wait to see what else is in store for my body


 
*Go on my sista, get your beauty on, that's right and just to show how happy I am for my green sistas, got a little tune for ya, wanna hear it?  Here it goes:*

*To the tune of Rihanna's Umbrella:*

*Chlor-ella ella ella eh eh eh takin my chlorella-ella ella eh eh eh...Yeah girlfriend's we's gettin greeeeen!*


----------



## sheba1

HairHustla said:


> *Go on my sista, get your beauty on, that's right and just to show how happy I am for my green sistas, got a little tune for ya, wanna hear it?  Here it goes:*
> 
> *To the tune of Rihanna's Umbrella:*
> 
> *Chlor-ella ella ella eh eh eh takin my chlorella-ella ella eh eh eh...Yeah girlfriend's we's gettin greeeeen!*



Thanks, HairHustla!    Girl, you are too much!  Walks away, happily singing the chlorella song.


----------



## HairHustla

sheba1 said:


> Thanks, HairHustla!  Girl, you are too much! Walks away, happily singing the chlorella song.


 
*It's the chlorella talkin..I..mean..singin...hee hee!*


----------



## belle_reveuse28

HairHustla said:


> *Go on my sista, get your beauty on, that's right and just to show how happy I am for my green sistas, got a little tune for ya, wanna hear it? Here it goes:*
> 
> *To the tune of Rihanna's Umbrella:*
> 
> *Chlor-ella ella ella eh eh eh takin my chlorella-ella ella eh eh eh...Yeah girlfriend's we's gettin greeeeen!*


 
OMG!!!! weak!!    I love it!


----------



## belle_reveuse28

So I've been using both my CHL face cream and my body lotion for my body, and I'm noticing a nice smoother texture on my skin, as well as less cracking and burning ( I have eczema)...  My skin is clearing up, looking lighter and feeling much better... I love now that I am targeting my skin from both the inside and out... HTH


----------



## Ladybelle

Hi ladies!! Glad to see we have some more people jumpin' on the green wagon and those who have stayed on are seeing some results.

My appetite has been supressed but still no extra energy... it 's been almost three weeks now, when can I expect the energy to come along??? I would love to start a consistent workout regimen and some extra energy would help a whole lot.  any suggestions???  

I made it through the detox (flu-like symptoms, sore throat, cough, a whole lot of mucous which seemed so abnormal & i stayed in bed the whole day saturday)  

so where's that renewed, refreshed feeling that's supposed to come after detox??  Don't have it yet...... 

Thanks!


----------



## cherryhair123

SweetMarshCrystal said:


> Hey all I jus received my chlorella this morning and mixed 1tsp with warm green tea after eating an egg white omellette. So far the taste is bearable, not bad at all. And its - Source naturals Yaeyama Chlorella 3g powder. I will be taking a second dose at 6pm. Im taking this for increased hair growth and overall well being!



_I have started doing the same.  It's not bad in (decaf) green tea and I'm s_ure the green tea adds more of a benefit.  Not to mention my kids don't like green tea so I don't have to worry about them drinking it up before morning.


----------



## belle_reveuse28

RAINOFGLORY said:


> Hi ladies!! Glad to see we have some more people jumpin' on the green wagon and those who have stayed on are seeing some results.
> 
> My appetite has been supressed but still no extra energy... it 's been almost three weeks now, when can I expect the energy to come along??? I would love to start a consistent workout regimen and some extra energy would help a whole lot. any suggestions???
> 
> I made it through the detox (flu-like symptoms, sore throat, cough, a whole lot of mucous which seemed so abnormal & i stayed in bed the whole day saturday)
> 
> so where's that renewed, refreshed feeling that's supposed to come after detox?? Don't have it yet......
> 
> Thanks!


 
In my long history of working out, it's not waiting until you get the energy to do so, but rather, when you workout or exercise, your body builds up more energy and you'll have more energy...  So you gotta initiate by doing the work, and you will get the energy... I did get energy from the CHL as well, but it only took like a day or two and it was almost instant... HTH


----------



## mariofmagdal

RAINOFGLORY said:


> Hi ladies!! Glad to see we have some more people jumpin' on the green wagon and those who have stayed on are seeing some results.
> 
> My appetite has been supressed but still no extra energy... it 's been almost three weeks now, when can I expect the energy to come along??? I would love to start a consistent workout regimen and some extra energy would help a whole lot.  any suggestions???
> 
> I made it through the detox (flu-like symptoms, sore throat, cough, a whole lot of mucous which seemed so abnormal & i stayed in bed the whole day saturday)
> 
> so where's that renewed, refreshed feeling that's supposed to come after detox??  Don't have it yet......
> 
> Thanks!



I think those reporting super energy have also added Spirulina. I know that is the case for me. It has been noted that those who suffer from AutoImmune conditions should research and check with their doc, as Spirulina works for some and not others experiencing the same. Glad to be a GREENIE!


----------



## PGirl

RAINOFGLORY said:


> Hi ladies!! Glad to see we have some more people jumpin' on the green wagon and those who have stayed on are seeing some results.
> 
> My appetite has been supressed but still no extra energy... it 's been almost three weeks now, when can I expect the energy to come along??? I would love to start a consistent workout regimen and some extra energy would help a whole lot. any suggestions???
> 
> I made it through the detox (flu-like symptoms, sore throat, cough, a whole lot of mucous which seemed so abnormal & i stayed in bed the whole day saturday)
> 
> so where's that renewed, refreshed feeling that's supposed to come after detox?? Don't have it yet......
> 
> Thanks!


 
I got some of my energy from CHL but it really went up when I started Spirulina.  Check Spirulina out and see if it's right for you!


----------



## PGirl

HairHustla said:


> *Go on my sista, get your beauty on, that's right and just to show how happy I am for my green sistas, got a little tune for ya, wanna hear it? Here it goes:*
> 
> *To the tune of Rihanna's Umbrella:*
> 
> *Chlor-ella ella ella eh eh eh takin my chlorella-ella ella eh eh eh...Yeah girlfriend's we's gettin greeeeen!*


 
This is great!  Chlorella is bringing out your creativity and sense of humor!!!


----------



## Ladybelle

belle_reveuse28 said:


> In my long history of working out, it's not waiting until you get the energy to do so, but rather, when you workout or exercise, your body builds up more energy and you'll have more energy... So you gotta initiate by doing the work, and you will get the energy... I did get energy from the CHL as well, but it only took like a day or two and it was almost instant... HTH


 
Thanks, this help somewhat. But, what do i do- -just do something even though I absolutely do not feel like it?  I currently walk two miles a day at work (two laps around the bldg is a mile) but this is not enough to get the scale moving. I have seen a few pounds (3.7 so far) and I credit chlorella with that and it doesn't seem to be giving me added energy yet. 

I've been reading up on spirulina so I may go ahead and try it in conjunction with chlorella. I have no illnesses that it could contradict.


----------



## mariofmagdal

HairHustla said:


> *Go on my sista, get your beauty on, that's right and just to show how happy I am for my green sistas, got a little tune for ya, wanna hear it? Here it goes:*
> 
> *To the tune of Rihanna's Umbrella:*
> 
> *Chlor-ella ella ella eh eh eh takin my chlorella-ella ella eh eh eh...Yeah girlfriend's we's gettin greeeeen!*


 
Okay, oddball GREENIE here, no fair, I don't know nor have I ever heard the song, now I am gonna have to look it up!


----------



## mariofmagdal

deusa80 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm just updating. I've only been taking chlorella for about 2 weeks, this weekend I just upped my dose to a little over 1g from 600mg...I'm starting out slow! I also just started taking 500mg spirulina(earthwise brand) daily. Is there anything in particular we should be looking for as far as spirulina is concerned? Or is every spirulina brand pretty much ok?
> 
> My symptoms have pretty much gone away(the headaches, and that horrible feeling the first day), though I am still a little fatigued and still getting my bm's daily. I have noticed I have more bm's the more water I drink...I'm not really a big drinker in generally, especially of water. But I've been trying to drink a lot more than usual, I can notice the difference when I do.
> 
> I've been taking the source naturals yaeyama brand, and I was just looking on vitacost to see how much there's was but I noticed they had another kind of chlorella, as well as organic chlorella, is anyone taking these? I'll probably stick to the yaeyama, since it appears neither of those contain CGF, but just curious.
> 
> Finally, I mentioned in the last post that one night last week I felt like my hair grew overnight, I know my hair is still growing but I haven't seen another growth spurt like that yet. After my last hairwash on Sunday I noticed my NG is now SUPERSOFT. When I was washing my hair out I thought I still had conditioner in it because the ng was SO soft, I kept rinsing and rinsing and just realized that was just how my NG felt. I'm really liking that. Then last night I had a dream that my hair was super thick, full and long... maybe it's the chlorella...I dunno, but hope that dream comes true


 
Spirulina from Earthrise is a great brand because they manufacture their own. www.earthrise.com will give you great info about their process.


----------



## sheba1

RAINOFGLORY said:


> Thanks, this help somewhat. But, what do i do- -just do something even though I absolutely do not feel like it?  I currently walk two miles a day at work (two laps around the bldg is a mile) but this is not enough to get the scale moving. I have seen a few pounds (3.7 so far) and I credit chlorella with that and it doesn't seem to be giving me added energy yet.
> 
> I've been reading up on spirulina so I may go ahead and try it in conjunction with chlorella. I have no illnesses that it could contradict.



Hi there, Rainofglory 

I'm certainly no expert.  I can only report what's happening in my body and what I understand of detox.  I'm experiencing an increase in energy but I'm still going through detox.  I find that I need 9 hours of sleep per night and sometimes naps as my body continues to go through repair.  I'm clearer, happier and more alert when I am awake, though.  

The interesting thing about detox is the symptoms are either acute and pass quickly or mild and last for a while.  The concentration of whatever is causing the body to detox seems to cause this.  So if you're taking 1 gram of chlorella per day, it may take several months to detox, if ever.  Someone taking 20 grams of chlorella per day may detox within weeks.  

My guess is 2 miles per day is plenty exercise to receive some good energy.  As for chlorella, you may need to increase your amount daily or wait a bit longer before receiving an energy boost from it.  I've only been taking chlorella for 1 week, but I take 15 grams per day as I'm fighting illness and overweight.  I decided on this dose after reading a free online ebook written by fitness enthusiast Mike Adams.  http://www.chlorellafactor.com/

Good luck, Rainofglory.  Hope that energy kicks in soon!


----------



## sheba1

mariofmagdal said:


> Spirulina from Earthrise is a great brand because they manufacture their own. www.earthrise.com will give you great info about their process.



If you buy Earthrise, definitely take a look at vitacost.com as the reduction in price is nearly 50% for the Earthrise product.


----------



## mariofmagdal

sheba1 said:


> If you buy Earthrise, definitely take a look at vitacost.com as the reduction in price is nearly 50% for the Earthrise product.


 

You are absolutely right! I do not buy directly from them for the same reason. I buy from www.luckyvitamin.com

I just use their brand.


----------



## mariofmagdal

sheba1 said:


> Hi there, Rainofglory
> 
> I'm certainly no expert. I can only report what's happening in my body and what I understand of detox. I'm experiencing an increase in energy but I'm still going through detox. I find that I need 9 hours of sleep per night and sometimes naps as my body continues to go through repair. I'm clearer, happier and more alert when I am awake, though.
> 
> The interesting thing about detox is the symptoms are either acute and pass quickly or mild and last for a while. The concentration of whatever is causing the body to detox seems to cause this. So if you're taking 1 gram of chlorella per day, it may take several months to detox, if ever. Someone taking 20 grams of chlorella per day may detox within weeks.
> 
> My guess is 2 miles per day is plenty exercise to receive some good energy. As for chlorella, you may need to increase your amount daily or wait a bit longer before receiving an energy boost from it. I've only been taking chlorella for 1 week, but I take 15 grams per day as I'm fighting illness and overweight. I decided on this dose after reading a free online ebook written by fitness enthusiast Mike Adams. http://www.chlorellafactor.com/
> 
> Good luck, Rainofglory. Hope that energy kicks in soon!


 

Mike Adams book is awesome!


----------



## mariofmagdal

RAINOFGLORY said:


> Thanks, this help somewhat. But, what do i do- -just do something even though I absolutely do not feel like it? I currently walk two miles a day at work (two laps around the bldg is a mile) but this is not enough to get the scale moving. I have seen a few pounds (3.7 so far) and I credit chlorella with that and it doesn't seem to be giving me added energy yet.
> 
> I've been reading up on spirulina so I may go ahead and try it in conjunction with chlorella. I have no illnesses that it could contradict.


 

You will enjoy the added benefits of Spirulina. Happy to be completely GREEN.


----------



## TexturedTresses

luckiestdestiny said:


> Make sure you read the beginning two posts as it contains a quick start guide on your chlorella journey!  Welome Textured Tresses.



I've read abt. Two hundred pages of it but I couldn't finish it.


----------



## sheba1

mariofmagdal said:


> You are absolutely right! I do not buy directly from them for the same reason. I buy from www.luckyvitamin.com
> 
> I just use their brand.



Thanks Mariofmagdal!  I live in the same state as vitacost so I have to pay both taxes and shipping when I order from them.  I may switch to luckyvitamin.com now since the prices are the same but no taxes.

For those that are using vitacost, though, here's a coupon code or "source code" for 5% savings PD93MWB6


----------



## CurlyMoo

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Anybody that was using MT now just going to use CHL? I've not used MT in weeks, and when I do use it, I use it as a protein treatment. I can say that I got growth from it, but nothing like what LD, babydoll and others have reported, 2 inches, from CHL... I"m on month 2 now, and as it has been said it takes about 4 months to see the full effects of CHL, so I"m hoping that my days of needing to use MT are over unless I want to do a protein treatment. And another thing, I decided to use MT the other day, and my hair started shedding the next day and it wasn't before. I know that MT can make your hair shed, but I took garlic to combat that. I was just thinking out loud, but it made me think that CHL can be a much better option without the shedding and all and need to take other supplements or products to combat that... Let me know what u all think.. Thanks


 
I'll be staying on MT for now. At least for the next 3 months.


----------



## MrsMe

Checking in before I go to  My stomach hurts... I don't know if it's because I ate something spicy for dinner w/ the chl or if it's because I increased my dosage... (I went from 2g last week to 5g today) I drink a lot of water so that's not the issue (1.5 to 2L per day)
I'm also tired, but since I am not working, it's not really a pb. I just take naps. 
BMs are turning into a darker shade of green and I'm still at one per day.


----------



## HairHustla

RAINOFGLORY said:


> Thanks, this help somewhat. But, what do i do- -just do something even though I absolutely do not feel like it? I currently walk two miles a day at work (two laps around the bldg is a mile) but this is not enough to get the scale moving. I have seen a few pounds (3.7 so far) and I credit chlorella with that and it doesn't seem to be giving me added energy yet.
> 
> I've been reading up on spirulina so I may go ahead and try it in conjunction with chlorella. I have no illnesses that it could contradict.


 
Hi Rain,

You hit the nail right on the hair dear, you have to just get up and do something but I will say that I feel you.  I have good energy levels, I am just suffering from willpower but this week has been a good one and by me getting up and going on and exercising whether I feel like it or not, I am gaining more energy and having less fights with myself over my exercise issues.  I just hate exercising but know that it is absolutely necessary for my progress.  Good luck dearest.


----------



## HairHustla

mariofmagdal said:


> Okay, oddball GREENIE here, no fair, I don't know nor have I ever heard the song, now I am gonna have to look it up!


 
Oh my goodness, you must engender yourself in this particular song, its hookline is quite the melody befitting our "Green Ideology".


----------



## HairHustla

perlenoire83 said:


> Checking in before I go to  My stomach hurts... I don't know if it's because I ate something spicy for dinner w/ the chl or if it's because I increased my dosage... (I went from 2g last week to 5g today) I drink a lot of water so that's not the issue (1.5 to 2L per day)
> I'm also tired, but since I am not working, it's not really a pb. I just take naps.
> BMs are turning into a darker shade of green and I'm still at one per day.


 
I sure hope you feel better, maybe you should have gone from 2g to 3 or even 4 grams.  Maybe the 5g's is too much for you to handle right now.  I suggest slow progression darlin.


----------



## Jaxhair

Blaque*Angel said:


> *JAXHAIR* I got a reply from greenorigins:
> Hi there,
> *I finally heard back from our chlorella suppliers, our chlorella contains 2.5g of chlorella grwoth factor per 100g. My apologies for the delay in answering your question.*



Fabulous - thanks for getting this! I'll suggest he adds that info on the label too. Now I have to go back and read on the CGF bit so I can get it down to a T. Again, thanks babe!!!



complexsimplicity said:


> this stuff is definitely putting me through a detox. my throat was sore for a few days and then i had 2 pimples pop up on my chest. i never break out anywhere except my face. chl is trying really hard to get rid of the toxins.



Good stuff - dring away girl, high water, as someone says. Water, water water... get those toxins way out!!!



perlenoire83 said:


> Hey there! My scalp is itching like crazy, too! I wash my hair once a week and it's usually enough, but I find myself scratching all the time... I don't have dandruff and my scalp isn't dry...so it's either growing or I'm so stressed out that my body is responding in its own way... erplexed



Surely it has to be growth (wishing, praying, lol). My scalp never has a chance to get dirty these days. There's no flaking and no dandruff, and it's not dry either. And I'm not using anything new. I hope it's growth! I hope yours is too girl, and not stress..... (((hugs))).

Update on us...

Still sooooo green! I believe the spirulina is adding to it too. Hubby got a little worried yesterday after a visit to the little boys' room but I just reassured him, lol! He had to meet an old school pal of his in the evening and had 2 pints of guiness (?sp). Came back and couldn't wait to have his green smoothie to detox the alcohol. He called me whilst on his way to get me make him some. I just add the chlor and spir to smoothies now. Plus I still get my fix eating a few too . 

Now, I had a sandwich with proper bread for the first time in 5 weeks yesterday too (homemade bread, so no nasties). Mine had left over cabbage in it and some shavings of cheese and I spread peanut butter to a slice (weird combo, I know, but it was so tasty!!!). For dinner, we had spagbol but I shredded raw butternut squash to mine so I ate less spag. OMG! The discomfort I felt afterwards! I had a medium amount only, no seconds and I had a quarter of a squash there to bulk it up. I feel my stomach's shrunk and I need to adjust my portions - my eyes still deceive me. I also think the bread contributed to the discomfort. Imagine eating regular shop bought bread - yikes! Plus, in 6 weeks, I've lost 7kgs! (15.4lbs). I'm sooooo happy! I'm down one size in clothes, and I've registered to run the race for life in July (5 km)... so stoked! Now all I need to do is get off my a$$ and up my exercise levels - started running but my old knee injury got inflamed and although it's been fine these past few days, I'm being lazy. Must go for a run tomorrow!!! Somebody ask me tomorrow if I have or will be going for a run - I need help!

Anyway, HHG and stay green peeps! 


Ooops, another long one, lol!


----------



## kitamay

Hi checking in this morning.

Last night, I gave my DD 1/4tsp or 1gram of chlorella in some juice she said she like it and drank the whole thing. Hopefully, I can get her to go green too. She is almost 3 y.o.

I am still having trouble with lack of exercise and not eating enough vegetables. Nobody in my house seems to eat veggies but me! lol


----------



## Ladybelle

HairHustla said:


> Hi Rain,
> 
> You hit the nail right on the hair dear, you have to just get up and do something but I will say that I feel you. I have good energy levels, I am just suffering from willpower but this week has been a good one and by me getting up and going on and exercising whether I feel like it or not, I am gaining more energy and having less fights with myself over my exercise issues. I just hate exercising but know that it is absolutely necessary for my progress. Good luck dearest.


 

Thanks. I guess I should do as the one poster said: turn the music on and get my chlorella-ella-ella-eh-eh- eh on with some exercise!!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Jaxhair said:


> Fabulous - thanks for getting this! I'll suggest he adds that info on the label too. Now I have to go back and read on the CGF bit so I can get it down to a T. Again, thanks babe!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff - dring away girl, high water, as someone says. Water, water water... get those toxins way out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Surely it has to be growth (wishing, praying, lol). My scalp never has a chance to get dirty these days. There's no flaking and no dandruff, and it's not dry either. And I'm not using anything new. I hope it's growth! I hope yours is too girl, and not stress..... (((hugs))).
> 
> Update on us...
> 
> Still sooooo green! I believe the spirulina is adding to it too. Hubby got a little worried yesterday after a visit to the little boys' room but I just reassured him, lol! He had to meet an old school pal of his in the evening and had 2 pints of guiness (?sp). Came back and couldn't wait to have his green smoothie to detox the alcohol. He called me whilst on his way to get me make him some. I just add the chlor and spir to smoothies now. Plus I still get my fix eating a few too .
> 
> Now, I had a sandwich with proper bread for the first time in 5 weeks yesterday too (homemade bread, so no nasties). Mine had left over cabbage in it and some shavings of cheese and I spread peanut butter to a slice (weird combo, I know, but it was so tasty!!!). For dinner, we had spagbol but I shredded raw butternut squash to mine so I ate less spag. OMG! The discomfort I felt afterwards! I had a medium amount only, no seconds and I had a quarter of a squash there to bulk it up. I feel my stomach's shrunk and I need to adjust my portions - my eyes still deceive me. I also think the bread contributed to the discomfort. Imagine eating regular shop bought bread - yikes! Plus, in 6 weeks, I've lost 7kgs! (15.4lbs). I'm sooooo happy! I'm down one size in clothes, and I've registered to run the race for life in July (5 km)... so stoked! Now all I need to do is get off my a$$ and up my exercise levels - started running but my old knee injury got inflamed and although it's been fine these past few days, I'm being lazy. Must go for a run tomorrow!!! Somebody ask me tomorrow if I have or will be going for a run - I need help!
> 
> Anyway, HHG and stay green peeps!
> 
> 
> Ooops, another long one, lol!


 

your welcome dear 

great progress both you and DH. wow that weight loss is great...

I'm proud of you both

and by the way i enjoy your long posts i feel the excitement radiating through my laptop screen


----------



## OhmyKimB

This is definetly helping with my energy. I see some of ya'll are putting this in your lotion...is anyone putting this in their scalp dressing or whatever you put on your scalp?

Is that helping in anyway??


----------



## Platinum

My stomach's getting flat. Maybe Chlorella is helping with "internal cleansing" for me. I'm taking 3 grams a day, I may increase my dosage in a few weeks.


----------



## HairHustla

Platinum said:


> My stomach's getting flat. Maybe Chlorella is helping with "internal cleansing" for me. I'm taking 3 grams a day, I may increase my dosage in a few weeks.


 
Hey Platinum girl, nice to see you around...can you believe I finally got out of my shell?  So glad the CHL is working for ya, how long have you been on it?  This is my first week and I am between 1 and 2g's so far so good!


----------



## Creatividual

Ok, I just started taking my chlorella (1gm so far) on Monday and I'm already seeing a difference in my in energy levels and my skin. My skin is incredibly soft! I've always been obessesd with keeping my skin very soft n all but this is a different kinda soft and I like it! My face is less oily. It's amazing. Next week, I'm upping to 2gm. Let the detoxing continue!


----------



## Candycane044

BeyondBlessed said:


> This is definetly helping with my energy. I see some of ya'll are putting this in your lotion...is anyone putting this in their scalp dressing or whatever you put on your scalp?
> 
> Is that helping in anyway??



I have put it in my conditioner and it definitely made my hair softer. 



Platinum said:


> My stomach's getting flat. Maybe Chlorella is helping with "internal cleansing" for me. I'm taking 3 grams a day, I may increase my dosage in a few weeks.



My stomach is getting flatter as well!  It's truly amazing because I haven't been eating that well lately.  I can only imagine how much weight I would be losing if I was eating better. I strive to eat better starting in April.


----------



## xyra

I have slacked a lot with Chlorella and Spirulina lately. I was taking 6g but had some extreme detox symptoms. I should have known it was coming, because for years I haven't been eating right at all until just recently. I haven't took either of them since last Friday. I'm going to start up again tonight and go back to 3g for at least a month and then decide when to up the dose.


----------



## yodie

BeyondBlessed said:


> This is definetly helping with my energy. I see some of ya'll are putting this in your lotion...is anyone putting this in their scalp dressing or whatever you put on your scalp?
> 
> Is that helping in anyway??


 
I'm mixing CHL with MN and using it on my nape area.  my nape is thickening up.  I guess it's a combination from internal and external methods.  Soaks in pretty well too.


----------



## HairHustla

AGrlCanMAC said:


> Ok, I just started taking my chlorella (1gm so far) on Monday and I'm already seeing a difference in my in energy levels and my skin. My skin is incredibly soft! I've always been obessesd with keeping my skin very soft n all but this is a different kinda soft and I like it! My face is less oily. It's amazing. Next week, I'm upping to 2gm. Let the detoxing continue!


 
Your skin does look radiant.  It looks like we started about the same time, I have noticed soft skin and hair and whiter teeth so far on 1g, so has my daughter and she is just in love with herself right now!  CHL is a definite confidence booster if nothing else!


----------



## kryolnapps

Platinum said:


> My stomach's getting flat. Maybe Chlorella is helping with "internal cleansing" for me. I'm taking 3 grams a day, I may increase my dosage in a few weeks.


 

My stomach is getting flat as well. I'm not trying to lose weight at all, except a little bit in that area, so it's great! I still eat the same amount of food as I did before, I'm not a big eater as it is. I have to remind myself to eat sometimes so I'm glad I'm not experimenting suppresion of appetite like most of ladies. I think chlorella knows what your body needs and adjust to each individuals need. Crazy!


----------



## yodie

Cellulite on my thighs is almost gone.  A little more consistency with my jogging in place/speed walking and I'm there.

Few more updates:

Finally got a shower filter from H.Depot. Thanks LD for suggesting it in that post. The one you suggested had to be ordered on line.  So, I went up to the store and got what they had. Installed it and I'm ready to go.  Only $27.67 plus tax.  Comes with filter and shower head.

I'm taking Spirulina as well.  Yay about that.

Got some unexpected cash today and I purchased Jane Carter Nourish and Shine, Kinky Curly and Knot Today.  

I know this is a little off topic, but the point is that I'm arming msyelf internally (CHL) and externally (filter and natural hair products) to get the look and length that I want. 

I finally feel like I will reach my hair goal. Thank you Jesus!


----------



## PGirl

mariofmagdal said:


> You are absolutely right! I do not buy directly from them for the same reason. I buy from www.luckyvitamin.com
> 
> I just use their brand.


 
Mariofmagdal,

I can't remember...Are you taking the Spirulina powder or the pills?  If it's powder then are you mixing it with Chlorella powder?  I'm on Chlorella powder and plan to switch my Spirulina to powder instead of the pills.


----------



## mariofmagdal

PGirl said:


> Mariofmagdal,
> 
> I can't remember...Are you taking the Spirulina powder or the pills?  If it's powder then are you mixing it with Chlorella powder?  I'm on Chlorella powder and plan to switch my Spirulina to powder instead of the pills.






I pay the high cost of being a pill popper of both. ;0( I don't think I will be changing that. I am an on the go person and have learned its best to be able to grab them even when I am on my way out the door. ;0) Oh the price of being GREEN....


----------



## Creatividual

HairHustla said:


> Your skin does look radiant. It looks like we started about the same time, I have noticed soft skin and hair and whiter teeth so far on 1g, so has my daughter and she is just in love with herself right now! CHL is a definite confidence booster if nothing else!


 
Thank you! I can't notice my hair's softness yet b/c I'm braided up right now but I can't wait to see improvements when I take them down next month.


----------



## Platinum

HairHustla said:


> Hey Platinum girl, nice to see you around...can you believe I finally got out of my shell? So glad the CHL is working for ya, how long have you been on it? This is my first week and I am between 1 and 2g's so far so good!


 
HairHustlaaaaaaaa! Welcome back. I've only been on Chlorella for a few weeks but I like it some I'm going to continue with it. Keep me posted on your progress!


----------



## Kurlee

Ladies Chlorella is a keeper! I just took down my sew in last night after having it in for eight weeks and I had about 1.5 - 2 inches of growth. Lawd I was surprised.  My hair didn't shed as much and the hair was shiny, soft and resilient.  Love IT! My skin is glowing too and I notice I don't crave sweet stuff anymore. The nausea/bubble guts is gone now too.  I just started spirulina and i'm a see how i like that. I take the tablets though because I know I will slack with the powder. The smell alone of spirulina makes me gag.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

RAINOFGLORY said:


> Thanks. I guess I should do as the one poster said: turn the music on and get my chlorella-ella-ella-eh-eh- eh on with some exercise!!


 
Also if you're tired, that may also be a sign of the detox as some feel sluggish, so the boost may come later.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> Cellulite on my thighs is almost gone. A little more consistency with my jogging in place/speed walking and I'm there.
> 
> Few more updates:
> 
> Finally got a shower filter from H.Depot. Thanks LD for suggesting it in that post. The one you suggested had to be ordered on line. So, I went up to the store and got what they had. Installed it and I'm ready to go. Only $27.67 plus tax. Comes with filter and shower head.
> 
> I'm taking Spirulina as well. Yay about that.
> 
> Got some unexpected cash today and I purchased Jane Carter Nourish and Shine, Kinky Curly and Knot Today.
> 
> I know this is a little off topic, but the point is that I'm arming msyelf internally (CHL) and externally (filter and natural hair products) to get the look and length that I want.
> 
> I finally feel like I will reach my hair goal. Thank you Jesus!


 

You're welcome.  Let me know what you think of Knot Today...I always wanted to order that.

Also as for the cellulite, I'm noticing a difference myself in the thighs...it's nice.


----------



## localhost

I've been taking Chlorella off and on over the years, but I just might start taking it regularly now.  I took the liquid form from whole foods and it had a minty taste that I couldn't really stand to ingest.  So I might look into other forms


----------



## sheba1

♣Diva♣ said:


> I've been taking Chlorella off and on over the years, but I just might start taking it regularly now.  I took the liquid form from whole foods and it had a minty taste that I couldn't really stand to ingest.  So I might look into other forms



I used to take something like this.  In a dark glass bottle?  Are you sure it wasn't chlorophyll?


----------



## localhost

sheba1 said:


> I used to take something like this.  In a dark glass bottle?  Are you sure it wasn't chlorophyll?



Yep, it was chlorophyll.  All this time I was in this thread thinking of chlorophyll instead of chlorella, .   I need to go back and read more on chlorella and the best brands [unless someone wants to cut to the chase and provide a quick summary ]


----------



## Creatividual

Kurlee said:


> Ladies Chlorella is a keeper! I just took down my sew in last night after having it in for eight weeks and I had about 1.5 - 2 inches of growth. Lawd I was surprised. My hair didn't shed as much and the hair was shiny, soft and resilient. Love IT! My skin is glowing too and I notice I don't crave sweet stuff anymore. The nausea/bubble guts is gone now too. I just started spirulina and i'm a see how i like that. I take the tablets though because I know I will slack with the powder. The smell alone of spirulina makes me gag.


 

You got me all hyped when I take my braids down next month. LOL. I hope to get some pleasant results like that. I still crave chocolate. I tore up a Mounds last night. LMAO but I just started taking them on Monday so I'll give it more time for that. 

OT: I really like the sound of your spirtz. I may have to try it out!


----------



## yaya24

I will be traveling Internationally to Nigeria on Sunday. I just stocked up on some Source Naturals Chlorella from wholefoods (tablet form)


----------



## alexstin

So they say you're taking enough if your bm's are green but what if your bm's are green before taking chlorella(I know tmi). I want to start chlorella this weekend and will start off slow but I guess my upper limit should  be what ever I'm comfortable with since I can't use green bm's as an indicator????


----------



## luckiestdestiny

alexstin said:


> So they say you're taking enough if your bm's are green but what if your bm's are green before taking chlorella(I know tmi). I want to start chlorella this weekend and will start off slow but I guess my upper limit should be what ever I'm comfortable with since I can't use green bm's as an indicator????


 
It'll be dark green when do chlorella...almost blackish when you get enough.


----------



## Creatividual

alexstin said:


> So they say you're taking enough if your bm's are green but what if your bm's are green before taking chlorella(I know tmi). I want to start chlorella this weekend and will start off slow but I guess my upper limit should be what ever I'm comfortable with since I can't use green bm's as an indicator????


 
Ok, I'm bout to get tmi too. I saw my first green you know yesterday and I was so excited. LMAO. I'm a dork, I know. But girl, I don't know then. Maybe it will get more green? LOl. Ok, Imma stop now. You can tell in other ways like your overall energy levels and how your skin looks and feels. That was first initial indicator to me that it was taking effect. I don't have to exfoliate everyday b/c my skin glows on its own and doesn't get clogged up as much. It's amazing!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

♣Diva♣ said:


> Yep, it was chlorophyll. All this time I was in this thread thinking of chlorophyll instead of chlorella, . I need to go back and read more on chlorella and the best brands [unless someone wants to cut to the chase and provide a quick summary ]


 
Go to the quick start I placed on page one. It's in the first and second post. If you read them, you'll know everything you need to get started.


----------



## Kurlee

AGrlCanMAC said:


> You got me all hyped when I take my braids down next month. LOL. I hope to get some pleasant results like that. I still crave chocolate. I tore up a Mounds last night. LMAO but I just started taking them on Monday so I'll give it more time for that.
> 
> OT: I really like the sound of your spirtz. I may have to try it out!


try it, i love it


----------



## Platinum

luckiestdestiny said:


> Also if you're tired, that may also be a sign of the detox as some feel sluggish, so the boost may come later.


 
I noticed that I've been a little sluggish lately. I usually can knock out 600-700 miles a day, easily. I took a load from Atlanta to Jacksonville yesterday  (only about 320 miles) and halfway into the trip, I had to stop and take a nap.  I hope my energy level comes back soon.


----------



## mariofmagdal

♣Diva♣ said:


> Yep, it was chlorophyll. All this time I was in this thread thinking of chlorophyll instead of chlorella, . I need to go back and read more on chlorella and the best brands [unless someone wants to cut to the chase and provide a quick summary ]


 
That's okay. Chlorophyll is a main ingredient in CHL/SPIR anyway.  I take it daily with chlorella and spirulina. It's all good and GREEN!


----------



## MrsMe

I can't remember who mentioned it a few pages ago (too lazy to go look for it...) but drinking warm tea instead of just water really helps with the stomach symptoms!  Whoever it is, I want to thank you!  
Thanks for the advice, HairHustla... I decreased back to 4g today and I'm feeling ok. I was getting impatient because so far the only real detox symptom that I've had was the increasingly darker shade of green BMs. However, I also noticed that I can't take chl without a real meal (not just a fruit or a snack). It gives me heartburn if I don't eat enough and it's a  for me.
I'm having less breakouts and I'm waiting to see if chl and ALA will withstand the initiation of the PMS!!  I only got two cysts for the past two weeks, so I'm hoping it stays like that...
OT: I worked today!  I subbed at a preschool in downtown Manhattan and I even saw a celebrity dad... (I have to find his name because I really can't remember) The kids were...kids and the staff liked me so much (from the teachers to the directors) that they said they would ask for me specifically if somebody was absent again!  AND I have an interview scheduled for a summer job I applied for a couple of weeks ago! Ain't that a lucky day! Just wanted to share my joy with you because you have been really helpful and supportive in my "down" time.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Platinum said:


> I noticed that I've been a little sluggish lately. I usually can knock out 600-700 miles a day, easily. I took a load from Atlanta to Jacksonville yesterday  (only about 320 miles) and halfway into the trip, I had to stop and take a nap. I hope my energy level comes back soon.


 

This used to happen to me when I had caffeine too close to taking Chl/Spr, it stopped when I stopped the caffeine too close to pill time. I hope this helps. It is also a detox symptom.


----------



## PGirl

yodie said:


> Got some *unexpected cash* today and I purchased Jane Carter Nourish and Shine, Kinky Curly and Knot Today.


 
Yodie,

Forget Chlorella girlfriend....I wanna hear more about this "unexpected cash".  How can I get on that program...and fast?


----------



## mariofmagdal

perlenoire83 said:


> I can't remember who mentioned it a few pages ago (too lazy to go look for it...) but drinking warm tea instead of just water really helps with the stomach symptoms!  Whoever it is, I want to thank you!
> Thanks for the advice, HairHustla... I decreased back to 4g today and I'm feeling ok. I was getting impatient because so far the only real detox symptom that I've had was the increasingly darker shade of green BMs. However, I also noticed that I can't take chl without a real meal (not just a fruit or a snack). It gives me heartburn if I don't eat enough and it's a  for me.
> I'm having less breakouts and I'm waiting to see if chl and ALA will withstand the initiation of the PMS!!  I only got two cysts for the past two weeks, so I'm hoping it stays like that...
> OT: I worked today!  I subbed at a preschool in downtown
> Manhattan and I even saw a celebrity dad... (I have to find his name because I really can't remember) The kids were...kids and the staff liked me so much (from the teachers to the directors) that they said they would ask for me specifically if somebody was absent again!  AND I have an interview scheduled for a summer job I applied for a couple of weeks ago! Ain't that a lucky day! Just wanted to share my joy with you because you have been really helpful and supportive in my "down" time.


 

Yeah, sounds like you had a great  GREEN day, I pray you have many more!


----------



## CurlyMoo

Kurlee said:


> Ladies Chlorella is a keeper! I just took down my sew in last night after having it in for eight weeks and I had about 1.5 - 2 inches of growth. Lawd I was surprised. My hair didn't shed as much and the hair was shiny, soft and resilient. Love IT! My skin is glowing too and I notice I don't crave sweet stuff anymore. The nausea/bubble guts is gone now too. I just started spirulina and i'm a see how i like that. I take the tablets though because I know I will slack with the powder. The smell alone of spirulina makes me gag.



Congrats!!

How much are you taking?


----------



## PGirl

perlenoire83 said:


> I can't remember who mentioned it a few pages ago (too lazy to go look for it...) but drinking warm tea instead of just water really helps with the stomach symptoms!  Whoever it is, I want to thank you!
> Thanks for the advice, HairHustla... I decreased back to 4g today and I'm feeling ok. I was getting impatient because so far the only real detox symptom that I've had was the increasingly darker shade of green BMs. However, I also noticed that I can't take chl without a real meal (not just a fruit or a snack). It gives me heartburn if I don't eat enough and it's a  for me.
> I'm having less breakouts and I'm waiting to see if chl and ALA will withstand the initiation of the PMS!!  I only got two cysts for the past two weeks, so I'm hoping it stays like that...
> OT: I worked today!  I subbed at a preschool in downtown Manhattan and I even saw a celebrity dad... (I have to find his name because I really can't remember) The kids were...kids and the staff liked me so much (from the teachers to the directors) that they said they would ask for me specifically if somebody was absent again!  AND I have an interview scheduled for a summer job I applied for a couple of weeks ago! Ain't that a lucky day! Just wanted to share my joy with you because you have been really helpful and supportive in my "down" time.


 
It's best to take it with a meal anyway because it helps with absorption.  Protein is absorbed better with other protein.  When it's taken on an empty stomach your body can't get all the benefits.  Some benefit will be there, but you will get more into the bloodstream with food.

Either way, congrats on solving your stomach issues and staying in Greenville...


----------



## yodie

Praise God for that.  Yay!!! 

Preschoolers, huh? Make sure you take some Airborne if you plan on spending alot of time there.

I'm happy you had an upward day.  Sending hugs of support and prayers that more work comes along.  Let us know how it goes with the interview.

YAY!!!!!

Off to try out my new shower filter.  Hmmm..... 
Sipping Nettle Tea and feeling the crinkles of new growth at my scalp. 



perlenoire83 said:


> I can't remember who mentioned it a few pages ago (too lazy to go look for it...) but drinking warm tea instead of just water really helps with the stomach symptoms!  Whoever it is, I want to thank you!
> Thanks for the advice, HairHustla... I decreased back to 4g today and I'm feeling ok. I was getting impatient because so far the only real detox symptom that I've had was the increasingly darker shade of green BMs. However, I also noticed that I can't take chl without a real meal (not just a fruit or a snack). It gives me heartburn if I don't eat enough and it's a  for me.
> I'm having less breakouts and I'm waiting to see if chl and ALA will withstand the initiation of the PMS!!  I only got two cysts for the past two weeks, so I'm hoping it stays like that...
> OT: I worked today!  I subbed at a preschool in downtown Manhattan and I even saw a celebrity dad... (I have to find his name because I really can't remember) The kids were...kids and the staff liked me so much (from the teachers to the directors) that they said they would ask for me specifically if somebody was absent again!  AND I have an interview scheduled for a summer job I applied for a couple of weeks ago! Ain't that a lucky day! Just wanted to share my joy with you because you have been really helpful and supportive in my "down" time.


----------



## Kurlee

CurlyMoo said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> How much are you taking?


Thanks! I have been taking 4mg/day and i take half that amount of spirulina (just started today).  I was taking this for health reason, but damn it makes my hurr purty in the process


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> Praise God for that. Yay!!!
> 
> Preschoolers, huh? Make sure you take some Airborne if you plan on spending alot of time there.
> 
> I'm happy you had an upward day. Sending hugs of support and prayers that more work comes along. Let us know how it goes with the interview.
> 
> YAY!!!!!
> 
> Off to try out my *new shower* filter. Hmmm.....
> *Sipping Nettle Tea* and feeling the crinkles of new growth at my scalp.


 
Getting excited for you.


----------



## Jaxhair

Wow ladies, good news all around - Greenville sure is a fab place to be in right now!

Perlenoire - soooo happy for you girl!! Here's to more callouts to that job... So, who's this celeb daddy (nosey me had to ask, lol!). Good luck with the interview - be positive girl, things will work out.

Kurlee - congrats on your 1.5 - 2" in 8 weeks! That sure is fab news!

Yodie - Nettle tea is the best! I drink it all day everyday - at least 3 bags, and i milk my bags for all their worth - leave them in the mug and refill with water till it's all clear then I suck on the bag before adding to the compost heap. When I'm working, I make sure my water bottle is full of nettle tea at all times - I have a cafetiere at work for my herbal teas, lol. And a shower filter... I'd love one too but my shower is an old one.... need to shop around for one.

Update:

Had a fab day yesterday - got off my lazy a$$ and did some exercise! Off for a run in a moment (you guys didn't remind me ...j/k), and I just feel positive. Still green over here. No work till next weekend (Sabbatical, so choosing my hours and loving it!), weather looking up so need to get gardening too. And we're still doing those green smoothies too. It's all good.

Have a lovely day ladies!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

perlenoire83 said:


> *I can't remember who mentioned it a few pages ago (too lazy to go look for it...) but drinking warm tea instead of just water really helps with the stomach symptoms!  Whoever it is, I want to thank you!  *
> Thanks for the advice, HairHustla... I decreased back to 4g today and I'm feeling ok. I was getting impatient because so far the only real detox symptom that I've had was the increasingly darker shade of green BMs. However, I also noticed that I can't take chl without a real meal (not just a fruit or a snack). It gives me heartburn if I don't eat enough and it's a  for me.
> I'm having less breakouts and I'm waiting to see if chl and ALA will withstand the initiation of the PMS!!  I only got two cysts for the past two weeks, so I'm hoping it stays like that...
> OT: I worked today!  I subbed at a preschool in downtown Manhattan and I even saw a celebrity dad... (I have to find his name because I really can't remember) The kids were...kids and the staff liked me so much (from the teachers to the directors) that they said they would ask for me specifically if somebody was absent again!  AND I have an interview scheduled for a summer job I applied for a couple of weeks ago! Ain't that a lucky day! Just wanted to share my joy with you because you have been really helpful and supportive in my "down" time.


#

meeeeee  happy to have helped, lol who was the celeb dad?


----------



## Vshanell

I'm trying to slowly make my way through this thread.

Is the Puritin Pride chlorella ok?


----------



## MrsMe

Pokahontas said:


> I'm trying to slowly make my way through this thread.
> 
> Is the Puritin Pride chlorella ok?


 
It must not contain any unnecessary additives, cannot be from China  and IT HAS TO HAVE CGF (chlorella growth factor). I googled it and so far I've only seen PP chlorella from China.


----------



## lacying

Pokahontas said:


> I'm trying to slowly make my way through this thread.
> 
> Is the Puritin Pride chlorella ok?


 
Yep thats the Source Natural brand in tablet form. So you are good to go!


----------



## MrsMe

Blaque*Angel said:


> #
> 
> meeeeee  happy to have helped, lol who was the celeb dad?


Thank you girl!
 I have to find his name...he is not what I would call attractive  and I just can't remember what he played in... It'll come to me eventually.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Pokahontas said:


> I'm trying to slowly make my way through this thread.
> 
> Is the Puritin Pride chlorella ok?


 
I don't know of anyone here who is taking it but that doesn't mean it isn't okay. What you need to know is to stay away from Chinese and also make sure it says what the CGF is. That's the Chlorella Growth Factor. Some popular ones are : source naturas, I see that in the corner on the left...is that the one you're using: pic above?  If so it's made by source naturals and you're good to go.  

Then there's Jarrow, Earthrise...and of course more. You can look at the poll at the top to see what's the most popular. HTH!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Pokahontas said:


> I'm trying to slowly make my way through this thread.
> 
> Is the Puritin Pride chlorella ok?


 
Also the first two posts in this thread will get you far. If you scroll down them you'll see the quick start guide that was just added this past weekend. It will give you all you need to start while you scroll the thread.


----------



## MsCounsel

So I just received my Jarrow Yaeyama Chlorella Powder.  Even after reading this thread, I was still not prepared for the chlorella taste.  I tried it with spring water.   No go.  I finished it but it tasted pretty bad.  I will have to experiment with juices.  On the weekends, I make a smoothie.  I will try it tomorrow.  Happy Friday!!


----------



## Vshanell

luckiestdestiny said:


> I don't know of anyone here who is taking it but that doesn't mean it isn't okay. What you need to know is to stay away from Chinese and also make sure it says what the CGF is. That's the Chlorella Growth Factor. Some popular ones are : source naturas, I see that in the corner on the left...is that the one you're using: pic above? If so it's made by source naturals and you're good to go.
> 
> Then there's Jarrow, Earthrise...and of course more. You can look at the poll at the top to see what's the most popular. HTH!


 I actually haven't gotten it yet.  I need to make a PP purchase and I wanted to get everything at one time.  I think I will try this one.  Thanks.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Pokahontas said:


> I actually haven't gotten it yet. I need to make a PP purchase and I wanted to get everything at one time. I think I will try this one. Thanks.


 
Please drop in once in a while to let us know how it's going!


----------



## Vshanell

^^Will do.


----------



## nc cutie

My skin looks great. I need to increase my dosage but so far Im taking 8 different pills. But I am singing the praises of chlorella to everyone I know. Thanks again LD for your knowledge. I love LHCF!!!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Mom report!

It's been around a week in a half since I last reported my mom lost 9 pounds. She's lost six more since then for a total of 15pounds! Yay mom!  That's almost seven weeks to achieve the 15 pound loss but that's  w/o exercise and taking steriods for lupus (which make it hard for her to lose). Go mom!  She had this dream last year that she was skinny and I think maybe chlorella is going to help it come true for her.  Those steroids made her put on so much weight.  Just wanted to share with everyone else as I was pretty excited for her.

Go Green!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Btw I was going through this thread and horrified at my typos. Excuse. I'm not used to having long nails. I keep chopping them off and they keep coming back. Oddly I've never been someone who wants long nails, but I'm happy to see they're growing cause that let's me know chlorella is working.


----------



## Vshanell

luckiestdestiny said:


> Btw I was going through this thread and horrified at my typos. Excuse. I'm not used to having long nails. I keep chopping them off and they keep coming back. Oddly I've never been someone who wants long nails, but I'm happy to see they're growing cause that let's me know chlorella is working.


 I'm going through the same thing with my nails.  I'm not used to them being so long.  They look like fake nails.  My nail growth is due to Alpha Lipoic Acid.  I can't wait to see what chlorella does.  I wonder if I should stop taking ALA when I start chlorella?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

nc cutie said:


> My skin looks great. I need to increase my dosage but so far Im taking 8 different pills. But I am singing the praises of chlorella to everyone I know. Thanks again LD for your knowledge. I love LHCF!!!!


 Your welcome. Congrats on gorgeous skin. We are all going to have great skin, hair, and healthy bodies with chlorella and I'm happy to get the word out.

Who knew, a little thread would get so huge. I just thought I was going to my fellow sisters at lhcf to ask them about chlorella, tell them what I heard, and now it's a chlorella revolution!

I'm converting others off the board without saying a word. People are asking me about my skin and what I'm doing, others have noticed the weight loss. As I'm braided, no one knows my hair is sprouting but just wait because boy is it!

I like the fact that it's by actions.  Chlorella really speaks for itself.

Please check in with us nc cutie and share. I love hearing about other chlorella experiences.


----------



## yodie

LD,

Tell mom congrats for us.  Your mom and Atlanta JJ's dad are honorary members of this thread.  How many grams is your mom taking? 

We all applaud her success.  Yay!!


----------



## gn1g

EYE QUESTION

*Has anyone else noticed a white or yellowish spot beneath the skin near the inner corner of the right eye*?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Pokahontas said:


> I'm going through the same thing with my nails. I'm not used to them being so long. They look like fake nails. My nail growth is due to Alpha Lipoic Acid. I can't wait to see what chlorella does. I wonder if I should stop taking ALA when I start chlorella?


 
You know some people are taking it with other vitamins, and some are giving them up.  I am giving them up as chlorella is a whole food. When taking in the amounts suggested (plus eating right) it can give the body everything it needs.

As for alpha lipoic acid,

it's an antioxident

Beta Carotene is in here as an antioxident
Also:
Chlorella contains a greater quantity of fatty acids than either Spirulina or Lake Klamath wild blue green algae.  About 20 of these fatty acids make up the artery cleansing, *omega-3, alpha-linolenic *variety and it is believed that this is one reason why Chlorella has been shown to be so effective in reducing cholesterol in the body and in reducing atherosclerosis.

and chlorella has antioxidents in it,  it has lipoic acid and omegas as well as vitamins minerals and heck I'll just post it again. But basically when you take the amounts suggested your benefits go waaay up from this list.  

I don't think the alpha will be necessary as it has the cgf in it which will make your nails grow like crazy and your skin glow, though  this doesn't list the cgf as it's different per product you buy:
http://www.pure-chlorella.com/info.html#composition
[FONT=Tahoma,Verdana,Arial][SIZE=+2]Composition of Chlorella[/SIZE][/FONT] *General Analysis*

Moisture:3.6%Protein:60.5%Fat:11.0%Carbohydrate:20.1%Fiber:0.2%Ash:4.6%Calories:421/100 g*Vitamins and Minerals*

Vitamin A activity:55,500.0 IU/100g
B-carotene:180.8 mg/100g
Chlorophyll a1,469.0mg /100g
Chlorophyll b613.0 mg/100g
Thiamine (vitamin B-1)1.5mg/100g
Riboflavin (vitamin B-2)4.8 mg/100g
Pyridoxine (vitamin B-6)1.7 mg/100g
Vitamin B-12125.9 mcg/100g
Vitamin C15.6 mg/100g
Vitamin E1.0 IU/100g
Niacin23.8 mg/100g/TD>
Pantothenic acid1.3 mg/100g
Folic acid26.9 mcg/100g
Biotin191.6 mcg/100g
PABA0.6 mg/100g
Inositol165.0 mg/100g
Calcium203.0 mg/100g
Phosphorus989.0 mg/100g
Magnesium315.0 mg/100g
Iron167.0mg/100g
Zinc71.0 mg/100g
Copper0.08 mg/100g*
Fatty Acids*

Unsaturated fatty acids81.8%Saturated fatty acids18.2%C14:00.6%C14:10.9% C14:20.9%C16:015.6%C16:19.1%C16:25.5%C16:317.1%C18:02.0%C18:110.0%C18:215.5%C18:322.8%

*Amino Acids*

Lysine3.46
Cystine:0.38
Histidine1.29
Valine3.64
Arginine3.64
Methionine1.45
Aspartic acid5.20
Isoleucine2.63
Threonine2.70
Leucine5.26
Serine2.78
Tyrosine2.09
Glutamic acid6.29
Phenylalanine3.08
Proline2.93
Ornithine0.06
Glycine3.40
Tryptophan0.59
Alanine4.80


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> LD,
> 
> Tell mom congrats for us. Your mom and Atlanta JJ's dad are honorary members of this thread. How many grams is your mom taking?
> 
> We all applaud her success. Yay!!


 
I am sooooo happy!!!!

She had to take it waaaay slower than I did as all the medicine she's taking is just so toxic. She was at 3 says she's moved up to four.  I know she wants to get to the disease fighting dose but I told her I don't care if it takes five or six months to get there, as long as she does.


----------



## yodie

LD,

Maybe u should add the vitamin and amino acid info to the first 2 posts.  That's great info. I didn't know CHL had all that.  Just a suggestion.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> LD,
> 
> Maybe u should add the vitamin and amino acid info to the first 2 posts. That's great info. I didn't know CHL had all that. Just a suggestion.


 

If it'll fit!

I'm going to try right now.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> LD,
> 
> Maybe u should add the vitamin and amino acid info to the first 2 posts. That's great info. *I didn't know CHL had all that*. Just a suggestion.


 
Exactly. That's why I don't think a multi vitamin is necessary. It has everything the body needs.  

Also, I just posted the info in the second post after the quick start guid. That way anyone wanting to know what vitamins are in it can just go there and take a look without combing the thread.


----------



## MrsMe

Pokahontas said:


> I'm going through the same thing with my nails. I'm not used to them being so long. They look like fake nails. My nail growth is due to Alpha Lipoic Acid. I can't wait to see what chlorella does. I wonder if I should stop taking ALA when I start chlorella?


 I'm currently taking the ALA, too but I don't think I will stop it just yet because my bad acne was coming back. I haven't seen my skin get so bad since 2003...
However, I decrease my multi intake. Instead of two pills, I just take one a day because as LD said, chl already has a lot of nutrients.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Hey all,

Update on Mom.

She's had it with the applesauce...says can't stare at the green anymore.

She's going to try the naked juice.

Any other suggestions...that's all I told her so far as it works for me.


----------



## sheba1

Hi Green people!  My skin is gorgeous and I feel fabulous.  I  being green.

Also, Yodie, I got my filter!  I found the sprite at Lowes.  Thanks for the recommendation, LD!  The filter lasts for 6 months :wow:


----------



## sheba1

................. deleted post


----------



## Ladybelle

Hi ladies, 
  Just wanted to stop by and give another wonderful benefit of chlorella- excuse if this is tmi, but my cycle which is usually 7 days has been cut in half... from 7 days to 4 days. :notworthy  That's wonderful. I don't have very bad pms/cramping but I've definitely seen a difference. I'm one of those who likes having a regular cycle b/c for me it indicates everything is in order but I'm all for having a shorter one!  So, yay for chlorella! 


Hope everyone else is enjoying being green. 

Congrats on your mom's success LD! That's great news. 


Can ya'll tell I'm happy to be green? 

Til next time...


----------



## ttlayli

Has anyone switched brands and noticed different results??

I was taking the Earthrise pills and i noticed good results all the time and they seemed to be getting better.

For the past week I have been taking Source Naturals Powder and I haven't really noticed much. Except I noticed that I have a small pimple/bump on my cheek!  My face has been doing soooo good so I hope I don't start breaking out again. My face is still glowing, but it also doesn't seem like it's glowing AS MUCH.

I know i may seem petty, but when you see great things and get used to them, you DO NOT want to go back at all. 

I'm wondering now if i should switch back to the Earthrise pills.

Oh and I'm taking 6grams of the powder. Will be up at 9 since I can only measure that way due to the dosing.


ETA: I just ordered the Earthrise pills again. nothing against SN, I think they are great, BUT I believe my body got used to Earthrise or it likes Earthrise more. It's crazy how I can completely notice off the bat that something was not right anymore. I'm not going to the bathroom as much as I was, my skin isn't as soft anymore, my face isn't the same. Maybe I'm tripping? LOL
Hopefully someone can chime in and let me know what they think.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

ttlayli said:


> Has anyone switched brands and noticed different results??
> 
> I was taking the Earthrise pills and i noticed good results all the time and they seemed to be getting better.
> 
> For the past week I have been taking Source Naturals Powder and I haven't really noticed much. Except I noticed that I have a small pimple/bump on my cheek!  My face has been doing soooo good so I hope I don't start breaking out again. My face is still glowing, but it also doesn't seem like it's glowing AS MUCH.
> 
> I know i may seem petty, but when you see great things and get used to them, you DO NOT want to go back at all.
> 
> I'm wondering now if i should switch back to the Earthrise pills.
> 
> Oh and I'm taking 6grams of the powder. Will be up at 9 since I can only measure that way due to the dosing.
> 
> 
> ETA: I just ordered the Earthrise pills again. nothing against SN, I think they are great, BUT I believe my body got used to Earthrise or it likes Earthrise more. It's crazy how I can completely notice off the bat that something was not right anymore. I'm not going to the bathroom as much as I was, my skin isn't as soft anymore, my face isn't the same. Maybe I'm tripping? LOL
> Hopefully someone can chime in and let me know what they think.


 

Not sure but maybe because you're upping your dose your body is detoxing more.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

sheba1 said:


> Hi Green people! My skin is gorgeous and I feel fabulous. I  being green.
> 
> Also, Yodie, I got my filter! I found the sprite at Lowes. Thanks for the recommendation, LD! The filter lasts for 6 months :wow:


  I know and they're pretty cheap to replace.


----------



## yodie

Speaking of cycles, is anybody late? I'm MIA and no, I'm not expecting.  Maybe my days are switching up or something.  I'm usually like clockwork and no cramps in sight.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> Speaking of cycles, is anybody late? I'm MIA and no, I'm not expecting. Maybe my days are switching up or something. I'm usually like clockwork and no cramps in sight.


 
I was a few days late. And no, I wasn't worried either but mine is usually like clockwork too.


----------



## kitamay

perlenoire83 said:


> I can't remember who mentioned it a few pages ago (too lazy to go look for it...) but drinking warm tea instead of just water really helps with the stomach symptoms!  Whoever it is, I want to thank you!
> Thanks for the advice, HairHustla... I decreased back to 4g today and I'm feeling ok. I was getting impatient because so far the only real detox symptom that I've had was the increasingly darker shade of green BMs. However, I also noticed that I can't take chl without a real meal (not just a fruit or a snack). It gives me heartburn if I don't eat enough and it's a  for me.
> I'm having less breakouts and I'm waiting to see if chl and ALA will withstand the initiation of the PMS!!  I only got two cysts for the past two weeks, so I'm hoping it stays like that...
> OT: I worked today!  I subbed at a preschool in downtown Manhattan and I even saw a celebrity dad... (I have to find his name because I really can't remember) The kids were...kids and the staff liked me so much (from the teachers to the directors) that they said they would ask for me specifically if somebody was absent again!  AND I have an interview scheduled for a summer job I applied for a couple of weeks ago! Ain't that a lucky day! Just wanted to share my joy with you because you have been really helpful and supportive in my "down" time.


 
Hey skin twin. Here is my update. I have been doing a green chlorella mask on my face for the last 3 days. I ran out of ALA and I told you I would keep you updated. YOU HAVE TO TRY IT!!! What an improvement. I wish I could find my cord for my digital camera to post pics. By the way, I am really happy for you! I love the little kids, I teach first grade in Ohio. Good luck on your summer job interview.


----------



## lacying

yodie said:


> Speaking of cycles, is anybody late? I'm MIA and no, I'm not expecting. Maybe my days are switching up or something. I'm usually like clockwork and no cramps in sight.


 
Same here Yodie. And no am not expecting either.


----------



## cupcakes

Took my first dose of chlorella today! Im Rモ∀LLy excited. I have the natures source tablets and i took 2g. A little while later i started to get a headache. I wonder if im detoxing already. I drunk ∀ whole lot of water today tho, So we will see how it goes. Im so hyped about chlorella.


----------



## kitamay

yodie said:


> Speaking of cycles, is anybody late? I'm MIA and no, I'm not expecting. Maybe my days are switching up or something. I'm usually like clockwork and no cramps in sight.


 

Hey Yodie, I thought I was late. Usually by now I start having some cramps or symptoms warning me that it's coming. I just chalked it up to February being a short month?! Hmmm....


----------



## yodie

kitamay said:


> Hey Yodie, I thought I was late. Usually by now I start having some cramps or symptoms warning me that it's coming. I just chalked it up to February being a short month?! Hmmm....


 
Exactly.  I usually have cramps or would've had a cycle by now. I'm clockwork..every 23 days.  Glad to know that I'm not the only one and hey, I'm not complaining.  No cramps is GREAT!!

Off topic - LD, LOVEEEE Knot Today.  This one is a keeper for me.  KCCC, umm, I don't know.


----------



## MrsMe

kitamay said:


> Hey skin twin. Here is my update. I have been doing a green chlorella mask on my face for the last 3 days. I ran out of ALA and I told you I would keep you updated. YOU HAVE TO TRY IT!!! What an improvement. I wish I could find my cord for my digital camera to post pics. By the way, I am really happy for you! I love the little kids, I teach first grade in Ohio. Good luck on your summer job interview.


 Ooh, thanks for keeping me updated! I have to grind some of my pills then I'll try myself.


----------



## mariofmagdal

lacying said:


> Same here Yodie. And no am not expecting either.


 

I seemed to be late too, but I also chalked it up to no pre-symptoms. This is great! It came and went like a breeze!!!! Yeah GREEN!


----------



## mariofmagdal

slimzz said:


> Took my first dose of chlorella today! Im Rモ∀LLy excited. I have the natures source tablets and i took 2g. A little while later i started to get a headache. I wonder if im detoxing already. I drunk ∀ whole lot of water today tho, So we will see how it goes. Im so hyped about chlorella.


 
Welcome, your are going to love being GREEN!


----------



## mariofmagdal

ttlayli said:


> Has anyone switched brands and noticed different results??
> 
> I was taking the Earthrise pills and i noticed good results all the time and they seemed to be getting better.
> 
> For the past week I have been taking Source Naturals Powder and I haven't really noticed much. Except I noticed that I have a small pimple/bump on my cheek!  My face has been doing soooo good so I hope I don't start breaking out again. My face is still glowing, but it also doesn't seem like it's glowing AS MUCH.
> 
> I know i may seem petty, but when you see great things and get used to them, you DO NOT want to go back at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering now if i should switch back to the Earthrise pills.
> 
> Oh and I'm taking 6grams of the powder. Will be up at 9 since I can only measure that way due to the dosing.
> 
> 
> ETA: I just ordered the Earthrise pills again. nothing against SN, I think they are great, BUT I believe my body got used to Earthrise or it likes Earthrise more. It's crazy how I can completely notice off the bat that something was not right anymore. I'm not going to the bathroom as much as I was, my skin isn't as soft anymore, my face isn't the same. Maybe I'm tripping? LOL
> Hopefully someone can chime in and let me know what they think.


 

I agree with LD, it could be because you changed dosage....

I am totally Earthrise as well. I use the pills for ease. Just from reading the posts, I know I could never stomach the powder, so I am a pill popper for life....it's worth it for all it's great GREEN benefits!


----------



## Tybi

mariofmagdal said:


> I seemed to be late too, but I also chalked it up to no pre-symptoms. This is great! It came and went like a breeze!!!! Yeah GREEN!


 
Well hmmph I'm mad at ya'll! I'm not late but early. This happened last month too when I first started taking CHL. I was a *week* early! Thank goodness I was home. This has never happened before so it must be the CHL. I wonder if the changes will be permanent. Also today I have been extremely naseaus. I have not been able to leave the house, nor have I been able to take my CHL. Can't say this is from the CHL though.


----------



## Mrs.Fitness

Do the Jarrow Yayema tablets have to be chewed?


----------



## mariofmagdal

Mrs.Fitness said:


> Do the Jarrow Yayema tablets have to be chewed?


 

OMG! I could not imagine ever chewing them.  Why do you ask? I have heard of many people who do, so it is not uncommon. Some chew on them like snacks so I have read.....just won't be me, I am not that GREEN!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

yodie said:


> Speaking of cycles, is anybody late? I'm MIA and no, I'm not expecting. Maybe my days are switching up or something. I'm usually like clockwork and no cramps in sight.


 

I was a few days late, I had no precramps so I had a shock when i WENT toilet!!

After my babies my periods went awful, now the last one was pain free like they used to be and CHL was the only thing added to my life!


----------



## HairHustla

Hi Ladies,

I am up to 2.5 g's today (started at 1g on monday) so far only one single pimple on my face but increased energy, softer hair and possibly some weight loss although I am doing other things to so I can not attribute it soley to CHL.  Feeling good today and tried the CHL mask mixed with Bentonite Clay...kept on for about 10 mins and what struck me was the feeling after washing it off more so than the appearance.  My skin felt brand new as for appearance, it was not that much difference it just felt so much better.  Keep GROWING AND GOING GREEN LADIES!!  

ETA:

I am hoping that this CHL mask can help me with hirsuitism or overgrowth of facial hair.  I have tried everything...laser treatments, vaniqua, shaving, waxing, ointments so I will experiment and see if CHL can cause some hormonal correction on my facial hair as nothing else has worked.  Anyone else have hirsuitism??


----------



## AtlantaJJ

kitamay said:


> Hey skin twin. Here is my update. I have been doing a green chlorella mask on my face for the last 3 days. I ran out of ALA and I told you I would keep you updated. YOU HAVE TO TRY IT!!! What an improvement. I wish I could find my cord for my digital camera to post pics. By the way, I am really happy for you! I love the little kids, I teach first grade in Ohio. Good luck on your summer job interview.


How did you mix your mask?  I'm going to do one this weekend.  I may mix it with molasses and yogurt for the naturally occurring acids in those foods.


----------



## MrsMe

HairHustla said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am up to 2.5 g's today (started at 1g on monday) so far only one single pimple on my face but increased energy, softer hair and possibly some weight loss although I am doing other things to so I can not attribute it soley to CHL. Feeling good today and tried the CHL mask mixed with Bentonite Clay...kept on for about 10 mins and what struck me was the feeling after washing it off more so than the appearance. My skin felt brand new as for appearance, it was not that much difference it just felt so much better. Keep GROWING AND GOING GREEN LADIES!!
> 
> ETA:
> 
> I am hoping that this CHL mask can help me with hirsuitism or overgrowth of facial hair. I have tried everything...laser treatments, vaniqua, shaving, waxing, ointments so I will experiment and see if CHL can cause some hormonal correction on my facial hair as nothing else has worked. Anyone else have hirsuitism??


 Have you tried electrolysis? My sister had a lot of chin hair and she did that for about a year. Now she is chin hair free. I have some  chin hair too and my sister took me to a few electrolysis sessions and it is mighty painful but it started to work. I didn't have any hair for 2 weeks after that. It is permanent contrarily to laser. Basically, the doctor inserts a needle into your skin to reach the root of each hair and burns it.  Your skin is swollen for about 1 day and then it goes down as if nothing had happened. I've been wanting to get back to it but it's rather pricey...
Oh, and try not to shave because you risk getting ingrown hairs (I hate when that happens) and your hair will only grow coarser.
Have you tried any oils that could help with the hormonal issue, like Evening Primrose Oil and omegas (flaxseed or fish oil)? I have been taking the EP oil for over 1 year and it dramatically decreased my PMS symptoms such as mood swings (I'm either the baddest, meanest B or the whining, melancholic crying mope), painful, swollen breasts, and crazy water retention. It also helped with my cramping during my periods...It used to be so bad that I sometimes would have to lay in bed all day. It takes a few months to kick in, but it helped me. HTH


----------



## Lebiya

I’d like to start making a chorella mask/paste as well. 

What are some good natural things I can mix with CHL …good for Acne?

Since starting chorella my face looks like a crater, but I’m happy-for the first time ever- because I know I’m detoxing and getting healthier.


----------



## sheba1

Hey HairHustla, 

Hirsutism is generally caused by a hormonal imbalance, so chlorella might be just the thing!  I was reading this article regarding Polycystic ovaries (hirstism is one of the symptoms because of the imbalance) and one of the things he mentioned as natural "treatment" was going green.  He had a formula listed there that included other greens, as well, in a "green formula" but you get the jist.  lol  Here's the article if you want to take a look. http://www.drfostersessentials.com/store/Q_polycystic.php


----------



## Candycane044

yodie said:


> Speaking of cycles, is anybody late? I'm MIA and no, I'm not expecting.  Maybe my days are switching up or something.  I'm usually like clockwork and no cramps in sight.



Yes, I was late as well, and I have never been late.  Eventually it did come though.  



ttlayli said:


> *Has anyone switched brands and noticed different results??*
> I was taking the Earthrise pills and i noticed good results all the time and they seemed to be getting better.
> 
> For the past week I have been taking Source Naturals Powder and I haven't really noticed much. Except I noticed that I have a small pimple/bump on my cheek!  My face has been doing soooo good so I hope I don't start breaking out again. My face is still glowing, but it also doesn't seem like it's glowing AS MUCH.
> 
> I know i may seem petty, but when you see great things and get used to them, you DO NOT want to go back at all.
> 
> I'm wondering now if i should switch back to the Earthrise pills.
> 
> Oh and I'm taking 6grams of the powder. Will be up at 9 since I can only measure that way due to the dosing.
> 
> 
> ETA: I just ordered the Earthrise pills again. nothing against SN, I think they are great, BUT I believe my body got used to Earthrise or it likes Earthrise more. It's crazy how I can completely notice off the bat that something was not right anymore. I'm not going to the bathroom as much as I was, my skin isn't as soft anymore, my face isn't the same. Maybe I'm tripping? LOL
> Hopefully someone can chime in and let me know what they think.




I switched from NOW Chlorella powder to SN and I noticed a huge difference.  SN was much easier to mix, and it seemed to make my nails much harder again (where as the NOW powder did originally but then slowed).  I also noticed my face and skin got much smoother and my stomach started slimming down.  With the NOW powder, I only had more energy.  So I'm not sure what accounts for the differences in brands. After reading your post, you make me want to try Earthrise lol!


----------



## sheba1

Lebiya said:


> I’d like to start making a chorella mask/paste as well.
> 
> What are some good natural things I can mix with CHL …good for Acne?
> 
> Since starting chorella my face looks like a crater, but I’m happy-for the first time ever- because I know I’m detoxing and getting healthier.



You could try something gentle like cetaphil.  I'm a former aesthetician and one of the things I would always stress for my customers is to stay away from anything too strong or astringent for their skin trying to force it to behave.

It may shock you to know that all the products on the market targeted towards oily skin, normal skin, etc etc etc are all rediculous as all skin needs the same things.

1. a gentle cleanser.  cetaphil is my favorite
2. regular exfoliation.  when I was giving regular facials I had to sell women all kinds of hoopla, but the best natural exfoliator, IMO is a mixture of baking soda, apple cider vinegar and water.  Enough to make a paste.  Gentle circles as applying, no pressure.  This can be done every other day, but it's gentle enough that daily won't hurt.
3. Moisture. Yep, I said moisture!  Even if you think you have oily skin.  A couple drops of your cetaphil cleanser will do.  (yep, your cetaphil cleanser can double as a moisturizer.  it's that gentle!) If you suffer from acne you can add the tiniest dollop of 10% solution benzoyl peroxide to your cetaphil as you smooth it on your face for moisture.

When I first went to skin care school, many of the girls there (including me!) had acne prone skin.  Our skin was gorgeous by the end and all we really did were the above three steps.  Sure we did the most expensive glycolic treatments on each other for the exfoliation part, but that's because it was accessible to us for training purposes. Really just good ole baking soda, vinegar and water will do the trick nicely.  

I'm sorry this is a bit off topic.  I wanted to share since skin seems to be a reoccuring concern within the thread.  I hope this helps someone.


----------



## MrsMe

sheba1 said:


> You could try something gentle like cetaphil. I'm a former aesthetician and one of the things I would always stress for my customers is to stay away from anything too strong or astringent for their skin trying to force it to behave.
> 
> It may shock you to know that all the products on the market targeted towards oily skin, normal skin, etc etc etc are all rediculous as all skin needs the same things.
> 
> 1. a gentle cleanser. cetaphil is my favorite
> 2. regular exfoliation. when I was giving regular facials I had to sell women all kinds of hoopla, but the best natural exfoliator, IMO is a mixture of baking soda, apple cider vinegar and water. Enough to make a paste. Gentle circles as applying, no pressure. This can be done every other day, but it's gentle enough that daily won't hurt.
> 3. Moisture. Yep, I said moisture! Even if you think you have oily skin. A couple drops of your cetaphil cleanser will do. (yep, your cetaphil cleanser can double as a moisturizer. it's that gentle!) If you suffer from acne you can add the tiniest dollop of 10% solution benzoyl peroxide to your cetaphil as you smooth it on your face for moisture.
> 
> When I first went to skin care school, many of the girls there (including me!) had acne prone skin. Our skin was gorgeous by the end and all we really did were the above three steps. Sure we did the most expensive glycolic treatments on each other for the exfoliation part, but that's because it was accessible to us for training purposes. Really just good ole baking soda, vinegar and water will do the trick nicely.
> 
> I'm sorry this is a bit off topic. I wanted to share since skin seems to be a reoccuring concern within the thread. I hope this helps someone.


  Thank you so much for all that info!  I'm gonna have to start stalking you now...I have the weirdest skin ever


----------



## babydollhair

Well it seems that my eyelashes have grown bk with a vengenance! Lol i had got individuals added, after that they seemed less dense, but the chlorella has done it again! i will be  staying consistent to fight off this cold/cough that is going around.


----------



## princesslocks

sheba1 said:


> You could try something gentle like cetaphil. I'm a former aesthetician and one of the things I would always stress for my customers is to stay away from anything too strong or astringent for their skin trying to force it to behave.
> 
> It may shock you to know that all the products on the market targeted towards oily skin, normal skin, etc etc etc are all rediculous as all skin needs the same things.
> 
> 1. a gentle cleanser. cetaphil is my favorite
> 2. regular exfoliation. when I was giving regular facials I had to sell women all kinds of hoopla, but the best natural exfoliator, IMO is *a mixture of* *baking soda, apple cider vinegar and water.* Enough to make a paste. Gentle circles as applying, no pressure. This can be done every other day, but it's gentle enough that daily won't hurt.
> 3. Moisture. Yep, I said moisture! Even if you think you have oily skin. A couple drops of your cetaphil cleanser will do. (yep, your cetaphil cleanser can double as a moisturizer. it's that gentle!) If you suffer from acne you can add the tiniest dollop of 10% solution benzoyl peroxide to your cetaphil as you smooth it on your face for moisture.
> 
> When I first went to skin care school, many of the girls there (including me!) had acne prone skin. Our skin was gorgeous by the end and all we really did were the above three steps. Sure we did the most expensive glycolic treatments on each other for the exfoliation part, but that's because it was accessible to us for training purposes. Really just good ole baking soda, vinegar and water will do the trick nicely.
> 
> I'm sorry this is a bit off topic. I wanted to share since skin seems to be a reoccuring concern within the thread. I hope this helps someone.


 
*How much baking soda, apple cider vinegar and water should be added to the mixture?*


----------



## sheba1

princesslocks said:


> *How much baking soda, apple cider vinegar and water should be added to the mixture?*



You'll use about a tablespoon of baking soda, a capful of vinegar and a capful of water.  When I say capful, I mean the tiny one that comes on the 16 oz White House vinegar bottles.

Another thing I forgot to mention.  You don't want to use wash cloths or towels on your face.  Reason being, we only wash our cloths once a week or so and bacteria can build up.  I wash with cetaphil (or sometimes the knock offs) and then use a paper towel to remove.  No water is really necessary, but some would rather rinse before using the paper towel.  I'm sure whatever your preference will be fine.  Always rinse after exfoliating with the baking soda/vinegar mixture, though.  Then dry with the paper towel.  In my bathroom I keep the "pick a size" paper towels so I don't use too many.  I wash my face morning and night but only exfoliate when I feel the need.  When I was getting my skin together, I exfoliated every other day.


----------



## yodie

I'm still MIA and not a cramp in sight.  Guess it'll arrive when it wants to.

Another "have you noticed" question.  I've been waking up with "sleep", alot of it, in my eyes, the past couple of days.  Is "sleep" the correct terminology? Maybe it's yeast (I have alot of it in my body) or something else.  

I know this is a symptom of having a cold, but I definitely don't have a cold.  

Anybody else notice this?

Oh...morning ladies.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Candycane044 said:


> Yes, I was late as well, and I have never been late. Eventually it did come though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I switched from NOW Chlorella powder to SN and I noticed a huge difference. SN was much easier to mix, and it seemed to make my nails much harder again (where as the NOW powder did originally but then slowed). I also noticed my face and skin got much smoother and my stomach started slimming down. With the NOW powder, I only had more energy. So I'm not sure what accounts for the differences in brands. After reading your post, you make me want to try Earthrise lol!


 Okay I am going to have to look into the Earthwise if it will help with my skin symptom, I'm still breaking out like a teenager 



sheba1 said:


> You could try something gentle like cetaphil. I'm a former aesthetician and one of the things I would always stress for my customers is to stay away from anything too strong or astringent for their skin trying to force it to behave.
> 
> It may shock you to know that all the products on the market targeted towards oily skin, normal skin, etc etc etc are all rediculous as all skin needs the same things.
> 
> 1. a gentle cleanser. cetaphil is my favorite
> 2. regular exfoliation. when I was giving regular facials I had to sell women all kinds of hoopla, but the best natural exfoliator, IMO is a mixture of baking soda, apple cider vinegar and water. Enough to make a paste. Gentle circles as applying, no pressure. This can be done every other day, but it's gentle enough that daily won't hurt.
> 3. Moisture. Yep, I said moisture! Even if you think you have oily skin. A couple drops of your cetaphil cleanser will do. (yep, your cetaphil cleanser can double as a moisturizer. it's that gentle!) If you suffer from acne you can add the tiniest dollop of 10% solution benzoyl peroxide to your cetaphil as you smooth it on your face for moisture.
> 
> When I first went to skin care school, many of the girls there (including me!) had acne prone skin. Our skin was gorgeous by the end and all we really did were the above three steps. Sure we did the most expensive glycolic treatments on each other for the exfoliation part, but that's because it was accessible to us for training purposes. Really just good ole baking soda, vinegar and water will do the trick nicely.
> 
> I'm sorry this is a bit off topic. I wanted to share since skin seems to be a reoccuring concern within the thread. I hope this helps someone.


Thank you  for this valuable information!!



princesslocks said:


> *How much baking soda, apple cider vinegar and water should be added to the mixture?*


Good question, tell us more


----------



## princesslocks

sheba1 said:


> You'll use about a tablespoon of baking soda, a capful of vinegar and a capful of water. When I say capful, I mean the tiny one that comes on the 16 oz White House vinegar bottles.
> 
> Another thing I forgot to mention. You don't want to use wash cloths or towels on your face. Reason being, we only wash our cloths once a week or so and bacteria can build up. I wash with cetaphil (or sometimes the knock offs) and then use a paper towel to remove. No water is really necessary, but some would rather rinse before using the paper towel. I'm sure whatever your preference will be fine. Always rinse after exfoliating with the baking soda/vinegar mixture, though. Then dry with the paper towel. In my bathroom I keep the "pick a size" paper towels so I don't use too many. I wash my face morning and night but only exfoliate when I feel the need. When I was getting my skin together, I exfoliated every other day.


 
Thanks


----------



## princesslocks

sheba1 said:


> You'll use about a tablespoon of baking soda, a capful of vinegar and a capful of water. When I say capful, I mean the tiny one that comes on the 16 oz White House vinegar bottles.
> 
> Another thing I forgot to mention. You don't want to use wash cloths or towels on your face. Reason being, we only wash our cloths once a week or so and bacteria can build up. I wash with cetaphil (or sometimes the knock offs) and then use a paper towel to remove.* No water is really necessary,* but some would rather rinse before using the paper towel. I'm sure whatever your preference will be fine. Always rinse after exfoliating with the baking soda/vinegar mixture, though. Then dry with the paper towel. In my bathroom I keep the "pick a size" paper towels so I don't use too many. I wash my face morning and night but only exfoliate when I feel the need. When I was getting my skin together, I exfoliated every other day.


 
*So you don't use water to rinse your Cetaphil?*


----------



## AtlantaJJ

sheba1 said:


> You'll use about a tablespoon of baking soda, a capful of vinegar and a capful of water. When I say capful, I mean the tiny one that comes on the 16 oz White House vinegar bottles.
> 
> Another thing I forgot to mention. You don't want to use wash cloths or towels on your face. Reason being, we only wash our cloths once a week or so and bacteria can build up. I wash with cetaphil (or sometimes the knock offs) *and then use a paper towel to remove*. No water is really necessary, but some would rather rinse before using the paper towel. I'm sure whatever your preference will be fine. Always rinse after exfoliating with the baking soda/vinegar mixture, though. Then dry with the paper towel. In my bathroom I keep the "pick a size" paper towels so I don't use too many. I wash my face morning and night but only exfoliate when I feel the need. When I was getting my skin together, I exfoliated every other day.


 
You know it's intresting, I just started using paper towels to dry my face recently. I have a roll by my sink, it was more out of convience but I didn't even think of the bacteria in bath towles!


----------



## sheba1

princesslocks said:


> *So you don't use water to rinse your Cetaphil?*



Nope, I usually only use water to rinse after exfoliating.  I never noticed before but I just looked at my bottle, and it looks like others use it this way, as well.  There are directions for use both with and without water.

It's funny, Princesslocks, because before I started cleansing my skin this way, I thought I had oily skin.  I fell for that "t-zone" jargon and the whole nine.  With proper care, my skin just behaves like normal healthy skin.  Now my hair has followed suit.  And chlorella is going to bring my body right in line with the others.  I'm so excited.


----------



## c*c*chic*

HairHustla said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am up to 2.5 g's today (started at 1g on monday) so far only one single pimple on my face but increased energy, softer hair and possibly some weight loss although I am doing other things to so I can not attribute it soley to CHL.  Feeling good today and tried the CHL mask mixed with Bentonite Clay...kept on for about 10 mins and what struck me was the feeling after washing it off more so than the appearance.  My skin felt brand new as for appearance, it was not that much difference it just felt so much better.  Keep GROWING AND GOING GREEN LADIES!!
> 
> ETA:
> 
> I am hoping that this CHL mask can help me with hirsuitism or overgrowth of facial hair.  I have tried everything...laser treatments, vaniqua, shaving, waxing, ointments so I will experiment and see if CHL can cause some hormonal correction on my facial hair as nothing else has worked.  Anyone else have hirsuitism??







i have this but it's really strange because i only have it on my left cheek. i never touchhed it as far as lasers/shaving because im scared it's going to come back thicker and darker. i pluck them sometimes. but i also noticed that this side of my face breaks out the worse than any other part of my face. im hoping that going green is gonna help me!


----------



## princesslocks

sheba1 said:


> Nope, I usually only use water to rinse after exfoliating. I never noticed before but I just looked at my bottle, and it looks like others use it this way, as well. There are directions for use both with and without water.
> 
> It's funny, Princesslocks, because before I started cleansing my skin this way, I thought I had oily skin. I fell for that "t-zone" jargon and the whole nine. With proper care, my skin just behaves like normal healthy skin. Now my hair has followed suit. And chlorella is going to bring my body right in line with the others. I'm so excited.


 
Wow! That's fantastic! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## yodie

deleted post


----------



## sheba1

princesslocks said:


> Wow! That's fantastic! Thanks for sharing.



You're very welcome 

Also, since you're taking your chlorella internally, you're going to grow healthy skin from the inside also!

I love being green!  Does anyone else notice feeling prettier?  Am I just crazy?

Oh, and Yodie, I totally have more of that eye crust stuff.  I have to really check for it every morning.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

yodie said:


> I'm still MIA and not a cramp in sight. Guess it'll arrive when it wants to.
> 
> Another "have you noticed" question. I've been waking up with "sleep", alot of it, in my eyes, the past couple of days. Is "sleep" the correct terminology? Maybe it's yeast (I have alot of it in my body) or something else.
> 
> I know this is a symptom of having a cold, but I definitely don't have a cold.
> 
> Anybody else notice this?
> 
> Oh...morning ladies.


 

yes, a lot of us haveexperienced extra sleep/eye boogers in our eyes! maybe they're detoxing too,.lol


----------



## babydollhair

Blaque*Angel said:


> yes, a lot of us haveexperienced extra sleep/eye boogers in our eyes! maybe they're detoxing too,.lol



I haven't noticed that, but it seems to me that i actually sleep deeper? Does anyone else?


----------



## HairHustla

perlenoire83 said:


> Have you tried electrolysis? My sister had a lot of chin hair and she did that for about a year. Now she is chin hair free. I have some  chin hair too and my sister took me to a few electrolysis sessions and it is mighty painful but it started to work. I didn't have any hair for 2 weeks after that. It is permanent contrarily to laser. Basically, the doctor inserts a needle into your skin to reach the root of each hair and burns it. Your skin is swollen for about 1 day and then it goes down as if nothing had happened. I've been wanting to get back to it but it's rather pricey...
> Oh, and try not to shave because you risk getting ingrown hairs (I hate when that happens) and your hair will only grow coarser.
> Have you tried any oils that could help with the hormonal issue, like Evening Primrose Oil and omegas (flaxseed or fish oil)? I have been taking the EP oil for over 1 year and it dramatically decreased my PMS symptoms such as mood swings (I'm either the baddest, meanest B or the whining, melancholic crying mope), painful, swollen breasts, and crazy water retention. It also helped with my cramping during my periods...It used to be so bad that I sometimes would have to lay in bed all day. It takes a few months to kick in, but it helped me. HTH


 
Thank you for the suggestions!  I used to have one of those little home versions of electrolysis kits and I would use it a few times but then give up on it because it was painful but I might have to revisit it.  As for the EP or the Omega 3's I am currently on them (omega 3's) and I have not noticed any difference as of yet, it has only been for a month or two.  I will keep my fingers crossed and keep hope alive.  I am so glad the EP helped you out girl cause PMS is no fun!


----------



## HairHustla

sheba1 said:


> Hey HairHustla,
> 
> Hirsutism is generally caused by a hormonal imbalance, so chlorella might be just the thing! I was reading this article regarding Polycystic ovaries (hirstism is one of the symptoms because of the imbalance) and one of the things he mentioned as natural "treatment" was going green. He had a formula listed there that included other greens, as well, in a "green formula" but you get the jist. lol Here's the article if you want to take a look. http://www.drfostersessentials.com/store/Q_polycystic.php


 
Ooh thank you so much for even the possibility of some hope.  I am on my way to read the article now!

ETA:

I did not know that consuming meat could have been the catalyst for my condition because of the imbalance of estrogen or hormones contained in the meat.  This was a very interesting article and I did find reasoning for hope in it.  We shall see how CHL and Spirulina will help along with essential oils of ginger and other citrus oils.  Thanks again and I will keep you posted.


----------



## HairHustla

c*c*chic* said:


> i have this but it's really strange because i only have it on my left cheek. i never touchhed it as far as lasers/shaving because im scared it's going to come back thicker and darker. i pluck them sometimes. but i also noticed that this side of my face breaks out the worse than any other part of my face. im hoping that going green is gonna help me!


 

I have my fingers, facial hair and toes crossed for the both of us!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

sheba1 said:


> You could try something gentle like cetaphil. I'm a former aesthetician and one of the things I would always stress for my customers is to stay away from anything too strong or astringent for their skin trying to force it to behave.
> 
> It may shock you to know that all the products on the market targeted towards oily skin, normal skin, etc etc etc are all rediculous as all skin needs the same things.
> 
> 1. a gentle cleanser. cetaphil is my favorite
> 2. regular exfoliation. when I was giving regular facials I had to sell women all kinds of hoopla, but the best natural exfoliator, IMO is a mixture of baking soda, apple cider vinegar and water. Enough to make a paste. Gentle circles as applying, no pressure. This can be done every other day, but it's gentle enough that daily won't hurt.
> 3. Moisture. Yep, I said moisture! Even if you think you have oily skin. A couple drops of your cetaphil cleanser will do. (yep, your cetaphil cleanser can double as a moisturizer. it's that gentle!) If you suffer from acne you can add the tiniest dollop of 10% solution benzoyl peroxide to your cetaphil as you smooth it on your face for moisture.
> 
> When I first went to skin care school, many of the girls there (including me!) had acne prone skin. Our skin was gorgeous by the end and all we really did were the above three steps. Sure we did the most expensive glycolic treatments on each other for the exfoliation part, but that's because it was accessible to us for training purposes. Really just good ole baking soda, vinegar and water will do the trick nicely.
> 
> I'm sorry this is a bit off topic. I wanted to share since skin seems to be a reoccuring concern within the thread. I hope this helps someone.


 

I love how everyone here is so willing to be helpful. Thanks for this information.  I think it isn't off topic as we are detoxing and some of those symptoms include acne, so this is helpful for those experiencing those detox symptoms.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

sheba1 said:


> You'll use about a tablespoon of baking soda, a capful of vinegar and a capful of water. When I say capful, I mean the tiny one that comes on the 16 oz White House vinegar bottles.
> 
> Another thing I forgot to mention. You don't want to use wash cloths or towels on your face. Reason being, we only wash our cloths once a week or so and bacteria can build up. I wash with cetaphil (or sometimes the knock offs) and then use a paper towel to remove. No water is really necessary, but some would rather rinse before using the paper towel. I'm sure whatever your preference will be fine. Always rinse after exfoliating with the baking soda/vinegar mixture, though. Then dry with the paper towel. In my bathroom I keep the "pick a size" paper towels so I don't use too many. I wash my face morning and night but only exfoliate when I feel the need. When I was getting my skin together, I exfoliated every other day.


 
Do you avoid the undereye area with this exfolient or is it safe enough to use there. And also, do you rub it in, or just place it on the skin and wait, as the acidity removes dead skin cells?


----------



## Platinum

I think I'm starting to have a loss of appetite now. I'm not sure if it's because of stress or the Chlorella. I don't want to lose weight but I'm glad my stomach started getting flat. If this continues, I may have to lay off of Chlorella for a while or try to find something to stimulate my appetite again.


----------



## HairHustla

Platinum said:


> I think I'm starting to have a loss of appetite now. I'm not sure if it's because of stress or the Chlorella. I don't want to lose weight but I'm glad my stomach started getting flat. If this continues, I may have to lay off of Chlorella for a while or try to find something to stimulate my appetite again.


 
Platinum girl I wish I had that problem, I am trying so hard to lose weight and I am but it is so slow going!  Maybe some protein shakes are in order for you...whey protein.


----------



## complexsimplicity

I think I might've missed it but is there going to be an official reveal date? I'm on chl but it's only been a week. Although I do feel my hair is growing faster and my nails are rock hard, I'm needing some inspiration. TIA


----------



## yodie

complexsimplicity said:


> I think I might've missed it but is there going to be an official reveal date? I'm on chl but it's only been a week. Although I do feel my hair is growing faster and my nails are rock hard, I'm needing some inspiration. TIA


 
I don't think anyone mentioned or suggested a reveal date because this is moreso a progress thread vs a challenge thread.  

Feel free to set a reveal date and show us all the pics.  We'd love it.


----------



## alexstin

Hi guys!

I just took my first dose of Chlorella pills today 1 g. My question, those who are taking the pills, are most of you chewing them?

Luckie thanks so much for starting this thread!


----------



## mariofmagdal

Some people do. Me, no thanks. I swallow mine.


----------



## cupcakes

i swallow mine. 
check in:
Its day two and im feeling great at 2gs. Been drinking a TON of water. i think im starting to break out tho.


----------



## HairHustla

alexstin said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I just took my first dose of Chlorella pills today 1 g. My question, those who are taking the pills, are most o you chewing them?
> 
> Luckie thanks so much for starting this thread!


 
Whoo, good luck to you darling if you can chew them but I just swallow or use the powder in a drink.  HTH.


----------



## alexstin

HairHustla said:


> Whoo, good luck to you darling if you can chew them but I just swallow or use the powder in a drink.  HTH.



I swallowed them and don't want to chew unless I have to.


----------



## Lebiya

sheba1 said:


> You could try something gentle like cetaphil. I'm a former aesthetician and one of the things I would always stress for my customers is to stay away from anything too strong or astringent for their skin trying to force it to behave.
> 
> It may shock you to know that all the products on the market targeted towards oily skin, normal skin, etc etc etc are all rediculous as all skin needs the same things.
> 
> 1. a gentle cleanser. cetaphil is my favorite
> 2. regular exfoliation. when I was giving regular facials I had to sell women all kinds of hoopla, but the best natural exfoliator, IMO is a mixture of baking soda, apple cider vinegar and water. Enough to make a paste. Gentle circles as applying, no pressure. This can be done every other day, but it's gentle enough that daily won't hurt.
> 3. Moisture. Yep, I said moisture! Even if you think you have oily skin. A couple drops of your cetaphil cleanser will do. (yep, your cetaphil cleanser can double as a moisturizer. it's that gentle!) If you suffer from acne you can add the tiniest dollop of 10% solution benzoyl peroxide to your cetaphil as you smooth it on your face for moisture.
> 
> When I first went to skin care school, many of the girls there (including me!) had acne prone skin. Our skin was gorgeous by the end and all we really did were the above three steps. Sure we did the most expensive glycolic treatments on each other for the exfoliation part, but that's because it was accessible to us for training purposes. Really just good ole baking soda, vinegar and water will do the trick nicely.
> 
> I'm sorry this is a bit off topic. I wanted to share since skin seems to be a reoccuring concern within the thread. I hope this helps someone.


 


sheba1 said:


> You'll use about a tablespoon of baking soda, a capful of vinegar and a capful of water. When I say capful, I mean the tiny one that comes on the 16 oz White House vinegar bottles.
> 
> Another thing I forgot to mention. You don't want to use wash cloths or towels on your face. Reason being, we only wash our cloths once a week or so and bacteria can build up. I wash with cetaphil (or sometimes the knock offs) and then use a paper towel to remove. No water is really necessary, but some would rather rinse before using the paper towel. I'm sure whatever your preference will be fine. Always rinse after exfoliating with the baking soda/vinegar mixture, though. Then dry with the paper towel. In my bathroom I keep the "pick a size" paper towels so I don't use too many. I wash my face morning and night but only exfoliate when I feel the need. When I was getting my skin together, I exfoliated every other day.


 

God Bless you for this Info!!


----------



## LaidBak

I just checked out the new quick start guide on page one.  After reading *"If it isn't green you're not taking enough!"* I decided to up my dosages again to see if I can get there ( I've yet to go green).  So I will be taking 30 Sun chlorella tablets per day, 15 in the morning and 15 at night.  I think that's 6grams.


----------



## Kurlee

does anyone notice the smell of spirulina is fishy


----------



## luckiestdestiny

alexstin said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I just took my first dose of Chlorella pills today 1 g. My question, those who are taking the pills, are most of you chewing them?
> 
> Luckie thanks so much for starting this thread!


 
Welcome.

Most are NOT chewing them. I know I'm not!
However I guess if you want to feel free...


----------



## belle_reveuse28

Kurlee said:


> does anyone notice the smell of spirulina is fishy


 

Yep.. disgusts me.. so i chug it real fast and mine are pills...


----------



## luckiestdestiny

LaidBak said:


> I just checked out the new quick start guide on page one. After reading *"If it isn't green you're not taking enough!"* I decided to up my dosages again to see if I can get there ( I've yet to go green). So I will be taking 30 Sun chlorella tablets per day, 15 in the morning and 15 at night. I think that's 6grams.


 

You'll get there. Please remember the part that says to increase only as your body adjusts until you go green too!


----------



## cherryhair123

Kurlee said:


> does anyone notice the smell of spirulina is fishy



Yes, and it taste "funky" for lack of a better worderplexed


----------



## Kurlee

lol ^^^ thank god i got the tablets! As soon as I open em and get a whiff, lawd!


----------



## sheba1

luckiestdestiny said:


> Do you avoid the undereye area with this exfolient or is it safe enough to use there. And also, do you rub it in, or just place it on the skin and wait, as the acidity removes dead skin cells?



Hey LD, I'm very gentle with the area under my eyes.  Generally there's no need to apply any product in that eye (except for eye cream, of course).  The area you'll scrub is the area where you'd apply a mask.  Except you'll want to do your neck too.

When you apply the paste rub in circles but don't really press.  Just make gentle circles.  There's no harm in letting it sit a while but there's really no need.  It rinses clean with water.


----------



## sheba1

Kurlee said:


> lol ^^^ thank god i got the tablets! As soon as I open em and get a whiff, lawd!



Yeah, it's hard for me to take my spirulina and they're tablets! And mind you, I actually enjoy my chlorella.  I'm going to switch to spirulina capsules with my next purchase


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Kurlee said:


> does anyone notice the smell of spirulina is fishy


 

kinda fish food/pond water


----------



## mariofmagdal

Blaque*Angel said:


> kinda fish food/pond water



My eight year old said the same thing, smells like fish food. Happily GREEN in spite of smell.


----------



## Lebiya

Kurlee said:


> does anyone notice the smell of spirulina is fishy


 
 
I’m really good at baring deplorable taste and smells, but spirulina breaks those barriers. 

I tired the spirulina before chlorella, and from THAT one drink alone, I made up mind that if chlorella tastes _that _bad, then my personal challenge may be over for me. 

I think I will buy empty capsules and put the powder in them until my powder is done, then buy the capsules instead. I just praise God that chlorella doesn’t taste half as bad, I really do, because I would feel so bad not taking something so powerful. 

If I didn’t have such bad gag reflexes, would still try to gawk down the spirulina without full consciousness, but I really can’t. I’m still looking for other methods though, besides mixing it with water or anything else for that matter. I just want to get the powder down, that’s all.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

mariofmagdal said:


> My eight year old said the same thing, smells like fish food. *Happily GREEN in spite of smell.[/*quote]
> 
> 
> lol, me too @ bolded


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I blend my green stuff up with soymilk, juice, berries, flaxseeds. By the time I get done adding my goodies I don't notice the taste at all.

I got so barely milled flaxseed and I would like to add the flaxseeds keeps things moving along very nicely. I am also going to try some herbal blood cleansers to help with my acne which I think is both hormonal and detox related.  I'll keep you posted with my results.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Lebiya said:


> I’m really good at baring deplorable taste and smells, but spirulina breaks those barriers.
> 
> I tired the spirulina before chlorella, and from THAT one drink alone, I made up mind that if chlorella tastes _that _bad, then my personal challenge may be over for me.
> 
> I think I will buy empty capsules and put the powder in them until my powder is done, then buy the capsules instead. I just praise God that chlorella doesn’t taste half as bad, I really do, because I would feel so bad not taking something so powerful.
> 
> If I didn’t have such bad gag reflexes, would still try to gawk down the spirulina without full consciousness, but I really can’t. I’m still looking for other methods though, besides mixing it with water or anything else for that matter. I just want to get the powder down, that’s all.


 
Chlorella is a milder taste according to others posting here. Also if you have a bad reflex, just get the pills.  You should not have a problem.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Okay, so I was saying my skin was evening up, but my friend took a picture and I look brighter too, and there's a flushed healthy look to my skin, and it looks so smooth. In addition I look waaaaay younger.  And the women in my family already age well but this chlorella is some amazing stuff. I was looking good just from eating right, but adding chlorella has made a noticeable change too.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Questions for those with acne...how is your diet?


----------



## lacying

luckiestdestiny said:


> Okay, so I was saying my skin was evening up, but my friend took a picture and *I look brighter too*, and there's a flushed healthy look to my skin, and it looks so smooth. In addition I look waaaaay younger. And the women in my family already age well but this chlorella is some amazing stuff. I was looking good just from eating right, but adding chlorella has made a noticeable change too.


 
 Agree with the bolded! DH kept on staring at my face yesterday and finally asked if I was bleaching my skin. I just smiled coz the only thing thats changed in my skin regime or diet is the chlorella. So yeah its great to be green!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

luckiestdestiny said:


> Questions for those with acne...how is your diet?


Mine needs to be addressed for certain. I'm starting this week. I have been really busy at work and using that as an excuse to not prepare all my meals. That's bad news for me.  I also know that I am going through some hormone changes just because of my age and my cycle pattern. That has a little bit to do with it as well.  So I have some tweaking to do with the diet, you are right about that. I am also going to take some herbs that are a good for a woman my age anyway. It's funny how I discovered after some research that many of the herbs for women in periomenopause are also the same herbs for acne


----------



## Kimbosheart

So I think its my personality. I like things extreme. So for extra excitement, I have added chlorella growth factor (CGF) extract to my regimen. 

So I am taking (everything for 4 months then I will drop down to less) 10grams Chlorella, 4 CGF pills (recommended dosage), 6 alta silica tabs, the egg shake (5 days a week) and nettle tea. All of these things are my treats. I look forward to the point in the day when I get to take each thing because I feel it making me healthier. 

Things I have noticed, my skin is clearer and brighter consistently. Depending on my diet I may get a few bumps but as soon as I add more vegetables it clears up. My hair is growing out of control. My nails are solid, like weapons. I get images of Wolverine when I think about how strong my nails are. 

About all this, and maybe Im thinking out loud. I think we are just scratching the surface with the chlorella. If we can change our lifestyles to compliment the healing we can do amazing things with our body. Its so hard for me because I LOVE sugar, and I never thought it was causing a weight problem or that I was sick from it. But now I realize that I can handle sugar in small amounts, 1 cookie is okay but Sweet Tea and a handful of cookies and candy makes my body sluggish and my mouth dry. And I am slimming down from cutting back even though I wouldn't dare say I needed to lose those pounds.  I get sick now from eating dairy, meat I am okay but something about milk and cream really throws me off. I can still drink alcohol and liquor. I never was a heavy drinker and I don't like juice so that aspect hasnt changed. But I am going to focus on making my diet as green and raw as possible because every time I eat a fruit or vegetable I notice it in my body, immediately. My eyes are brighter, my sense of smell is stronger, I can focus. I now tell everybody that the best thing they can do to lose weight or take control of their health is to cleanse and go green and Chlorella is one stop shopping for that. 

Lastly, for anybody who is worried because they havent seen some of the benefits of Chlorella and maybe only experience detox symptoms. I urge you to work out and drink water. If you are already doing this things, do MORE. I promise I have seen zits disappear during the time it took me to do a Gilad workout on TV. The chlorella really responds to a well oxygenated and hydrated system.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Kimbosheart, I really enjoyed your update. Thanks for sharing. GREENIE for life!


----------



## Pam Pam

nikki2229 said:


> That is the brand that I am using.


 
I've been taking this brand for about 2 weeks but everyday since last Sunday.  I've been taking 3 grams.  Yesterday, I finally got green.  It wasn't as dark as some of the others, more of a dark olive.  I had a cold for 4 days, don't know if it was detox or change of weather.  I also had itchy fingers for about 30 minutes and until I read about the itchies in this thread, couldn't figure out what might have caused it.

I plan to increase my dosage 1 gram per week until I get to 6 grams.

Once I'm finished with this bottle, I will access whether I want to try another brand.  But so far, I'm beginning to see results.


----------



## IndianAngel22

I've been gone for almost an entire week for Spring Break and also off Chlorella. I haven't gotten the chance to read all the new pages but I'll go back and read them. First I'll give you an update. 

I was on 6-7g of Chlorella for about a month. After not being on Chlorella I have to let you all know I did not notice much growth at all. While on it each week my hair had growth. I washed my hair  and straightened it before spring break so I could document it. I was getting at least what felt like 1/4 inch ever week to week and a half on Chlorella and without it it feels like it's really gone nowhere. Maybe a milimeter? It really just stopped it's crazy. My BM's went back to brown. I'm going to ease back into it starting with 3g and then back to 6 after the 3rd day. While in Florida I was introduced to 2 other drinks other than naked juice that are cheaper and taste EXACTLY the same and much easier to find. Naked Juice is not the only brand. They also come in large sizes. 1 had chlorella in it and the other does but if you need them for mixing who cares if it doesn't have Chlorella in it? I will not be buying Naked Juice anymore. They are

Bolthouse Farms Green Goodness.... And 






Odwalla Superfood: The one in the middle





I don't want to post too much information so I suggest looking it up for yourself but the ingredients in the Bolthouse are almost exacly the same. 
I have not yet tried the Odwalla but BOlthouse farms taste JUST like Green machine. I love it and at my local grocery store called Meijer it's 2/5 for the little bottles. The Odwalla also comes in these HUGE gallon sizes for cheap. I'm going to try a bottle and probably use that for my mixing from now on. Hope this helps some people. By the way. MIAMI IS GREAT!!!!!!!!! This is also another surprise sense I was in warm weather. Warmer weather usually helps your hair grow faster but without the Chlorella it was useless. I have seen the difference and now believe in the results I have been getting  Happy Growing everyone!


----------



## kitamay

AtlantaJJ said:


> How did you mix your mask? I'm going to do one this weekend. I may mix it with molasses and yogurt for the naturally occurring acids in those foods.


 

AtlantaJJ, I mixed it with just water. I kinda just eyeballed it to not make it too watery and used circular motions to put it on my face with my finger. I did this so that it would be as potent as possible.lol


----------



## Mz DEE DEE

IndianAngel22 said:


> I've been gone for almost an entire week for Spring Break and also off Chlorella. I haven't gotten the chance to read all the new pages but I'll go back and read them. First I'll give you an update.
> 
> I was on 6-7g of Chlorella for about a month. After not being on Chlorella I have to let you all know I did not notice much growth at all. While on it each week my hair had growth. I washed my hair  and straightened it before spring break so I could document it. I was getting at least what felt like 1/4 inch ever week to week and a half on Chlorella and without it it feels like it's really gone nowhere. Maybe a milimeter? It really just stopped it's crazy. My BM's went back to brown. I'm going to ease back into it starting with 3g and then back to 6 after the 3rd day. While in Florida I was introduced to 2 other drinks other than naked juice that are cheaper and taste EXACTLY the same and much easier to find. Naked Juice is not the only brand. They also come in large sizes. 1 had chlorella in it and the other does but if you need them for mixing who cares if it doesn't have Chlorella in it? I will not be buying Naked Juice anymore. They are
> 
> Bolthouse Farms Green Goodness.... And
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odwalla Superfood: The one in the middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to post too much information so I suggest looking it up for yourself but the ingredients in the Bolthouse are almost exacly the same.
> I have not yet tried the Odwalla but BOlthouse farms taste JUST like Green machine. I love it and at my local grocery store called Meijer it's 2/5 for the little bottles. The Odwalla also comes in these HUGE gallon sizes for cheap. I'm going to try a bottle and probably use that for my mixing from now on. Hope this helps some people. By the way. MIAMI IS GREAT!!!!!!!!! This is also another surprise sense I was in warm weather. Warmer weather usually helps your hair grow faster but without the Chlorella it was useless. I have seen the difference and now believe in the results I have been getting  Happy Growing everyone!




I LOVE the boathouse farms green drink and i bought the Odawalla brand today and it wasn't as good in my opinion. I bought 2 huge bottles and ill finish those off but i wont buy again. The boathouse farms has spirulina and chorella and has more fruits and vegies. The odawalla only has spirulina.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Kimbosheart said:


> So I think its my personality. I like things extreme. So for extra excitement, I have added chlorella growth factor (CGF) extract to my regimen.
> 
> So I am taking (everything for 4 months then I will drop down to less) 10grams Chlorella, 4 CGF pills (recommended dosage), 6 alta silica tabs, the egg shake (5 days a week) and nettle tea. All of these things are my treats. I look forward to the point in the day when I get to take each thing because I feel it making me healthier.
> 
> Things I have noticed, my skin is clearer and brighter consistently. Depending on my diet I may get a few bumps but as soon as I add more vegetables it clears up. My hair is growing out of control. My nails are solid, like weapons. I get images of Wolverine when I think about how strong my nails are.
> 
> About all this, and maybe Im thinking out loud. I think we are just scratching the surface with the chlorella. If we can change our lifestyles to compliment the healing we can do amazing things with our body. Its so hard for me because I LOVE sugar, and I never thought it was causing a weight problem or that I was sick from it. But now I realize that I can handle sugar in small amounts, 1 cookie is okay but Sweet Tea and a handful of cookies and candy makes my body sluggish and my mouth dry. And I am slimming down from cutting back even though I wouldn't dare say I needed to lose those pounds.  I get sick now from eating dairy, meat I am okay but something about milk and cream really throws me off. I can still drink alcohol and liquor. I never was a heavy drinker and I don't like juice so that aspect hasnt changed. But I am going to focus on making my diet as green and raw as possible because every time I eat a fruit or vegetable I notice it in my body, immediately. My eyes are brighter, my sense of smell is stronger, I can focus. I now tell everybody that the best thing they can do to lose weight or take control of their health is to cleanse and go green and Chlorella is one stop shopping for that.
> 
> Lastly, for anybody who is worried because they havent seen some of the benefits of Chlorella and maybe only experience detox symptoms. I urge you to work out and drink water. If you are already doing this things, do MORE. I promise I have seen zits disappear during the time it took me to do a Gilad workout on TV. The chlorella really responds to a well oxygenated and hydrated system.


Thank you for this well thought out post and you answered a couple of my suspicions about exercise, diet and water. I am working on that this week. Thank you so much for this encouragement! You are right on time.  I am not giving up on my CHL, oh no! It's time to step up the rest of my game!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Kimbosheart said:


> So I think its my personality. I like things extreme. So for extra excitement, I have added chlorella growth factor (CGF) extract to my regimen.
> 
> So I am taking (everything for 4 months then I will drop down to less) 10grams Chlorella, 4 CGF pills (recommended dosage), 6 alta silica tabs, the egg shake (5 days a week) and nettle tea. All of these things are my treats. I look forward to the point in the day when I get to take each thing because I feel it making me healthier.
> 
> Things I have noticed, my skin is clearer and brighter consistently. Depending on my diet I may get a few bumps but as soon as I add more vegetables it clears up. My hair is growing out of control. My nails are solid, like weapons. I get images of Wolverine when I think about how strong my nails are.
> 
> About all this, and maybe Im thinking out loud. I think we are just scratching the surface with the chlorella. If we can change our lifestyles to compliment the healing we can do amazing things with our body. Its so hard for me because I LOVE sugar, and I never thought it was causing a weight problem or that I was sick from it. But now I realize that I can handle sugar in small amounts, 1 cookie is okay but Sweet Tea and a handful of cookies and candy makes my body sluggish and my mouth dry. And I am slimming down from cutting back even though I wouldn't dare say I needed to lose those pounds. I get sick now from eating dairy, meat I am okay but something about milk and cream really throws me off. I can still drink alcohol and liquor. I never was a heavy drinker and I don't like juice so that aspect hasnt changed. But I am going to focus on making my diet as green and raw as possible because every time I eat a fruit or vegetable I notice it in my body, immediately. My eyes are brighter, my sense of smell is stronger, I can focus. I now tell everybody that the best thing they can do to lose weight or take control of their health is to cleanse and go green and Chlorella is one stop shopping for that.
> 
> Lastly, for anybody who is worried because they havent seen some of the benefits of Chlorella and maybe only experience detox symptoms. I urge you to work out and drink water. If you are already doing this things, do MORE. I promise I have seen zits disappear during the time it took me to do a Gilad workout on TV. The chlorella really responds to a well oxygenated and hydrated system.


 
I was thinking of adding the extra cgf extract from yodie's earlier post. Heck with such a glowing review I'll go ahead and order it. I could take a couple of those plus my chlorella and eat right, be done for the day.

Thanks for letting everyone know about hydrating and oxygenating the system. I think that plus eating right really helps. 

I know I feel better the more veggies I eat that's for sure...


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Pam Pam said:


> I've been taking this brand for about 2 weeks but everyday since last Sunday. I've been taking 3 grams. Yesterday, I finally got green. It wasn't as dark as some of the others, more of a dark olive. I had a cold for 4 days, don't know if it was detox or change of weather. I also had itchy fingers for about 30 minutes and until I read about the itchies in this thread, couldn't figure out what might have caused it.
> 
> I plan to increase my dosage 1 gram per week until I get to 6 grams.
> 
> Once I'm finished with this bottle, I will access whether I want to try another brand. *But so far, I'm beginning to see results*.


 
What type of results besides detox?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

IndianAngel22 said:


> I've been gone for almost an entire week for Spring Break and also off Chlorella. I haven't gotten the chance to read all the new pages but I'll go back and read them. First I'll give you an update.
> 
> I was on 6-7g of Chlorella for about a month. After not being on Chlorella I have to let you all know I did not notice much growth at all. While on it each week my hair had growth. I washed my hair and straightened it before spring break so I could document it. I was getting at least what felt like 1/4 inch ever week to week and a half on Chlorella and without it it feels like it's really gone nowhere. Maybe a milimeter? It really just stopped it's crazy. My BM's went back to brown. I'm going to ease back into it starting with 3g and then back to 6 after the 3rd day. While in Florida I was introduced to 2 other drinks other than naked juice that are cheaper and taste EXACTLY the same and much easier to find. Naked Juice is not the only brand. They also come in large sizes. 1 had chlorella in it and the other does but if you need them for mixing who cares if it doesn't have Chlorella in it? I will not be buying Naked Juice anymore. They are
> 
> Bolthouse Farms Green Goodness.... And
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odwalla Superfood: The one in the middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to post too much information so I suggest looking it up for yourself but the ingredients in the Bolthouse are almost exacly the same.
> I have not yet tried the Odwalla but BOlthouse farms taste JUST like Green machine. I love it and at my local grocery store called Meijer it's 2/5 for the little bottles. The Odwalla also comes in these HUGE gallon sizes for cheap. I'm going to try a bottle and probably use that for my mixing from now on. Hope this helps some people. By the way. MIAMI IS GREAT!!!!!!!!! This is also another surprise sense I was in warm weather. Warmer weather usually helps your hair grow faster but without the Chlorella it was useless. I have seen the difference and now believe in the results I have been getting  Happy Growing everyone!


 

Happy growing!

I know bolthouse has been mentioned here but I don't think odwella has been mentioned. Thanks, I'll check that one out too.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Is the chlorella growth factor (CGF) extract different that the CHL we all are taking? I didn't see it on Vitacost..:scratchch


----------



## yodie

Here's another yummy juice from Trader Joe's.  Taste great too.

http://www.traderjoesfan.com/Trader_Joes/Products/Juices,_Soda/Green_Plant_Juice/details/

LD, So, do you think the CGF accelerates the benefits of CHL?


----------



## yodie

AtlantaJJ said:


> Is the chlorella growth factor (CGF) extract different that the CHL we all are taking? I didn't see it on Vitacost..:scratchch


 
Swanson's has it.

http://www.swansonvitamins.com/Sear...l1&ntx=mode+matchallpartial&keyword=chlorella


----------



## alexstin

Anyone read anything about Chlorella having a high mercury content and raising uric acid levels? I know it's supposed to take mercury from the body and reduce uric acid levels. Color me confused.erplexed

http://www.ehow.com/about_4777725_chlorella-side-effects.html


----------



## silkii_locks

Hi Ladies, 
First just let me say congratulations to every one who has had success with chl, you guys are really on to something here.  
I started taking the Jarrow brand tablets yesterday.  The bottle says to take 10 a day.  Can anyone tell me if this is too much or too little.  Or should I just go ahead and get the powder?


----------



## silkii_locks

alexstin said:


> Anyone read anything about Chlorella having a high mercury content and raising uric acid levels?erplexed
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/about_4777725_chlorella-side-effects.html


 
I actually saw this some where, but one of the researchers responded, saying chlorella has the ability to absorb mercury but does not have the ability to release it.   I don't know, I still think it's worth a try.


----------



## alexstin

silkii_locks said:


> Hi Ladies,
> First just let me say congratulations to every one who has had success with chl, you guys are really on to something here.
> I started taking the Jarrow brand tablets yesterday.  The bottle says to take 10 a day.  Can anyone tell me if this is too much or too little.  Or should I just go ahead and get the powder?




How many grams would 10 tablets be? My chlorella says to take 10 also but that's only 2 grams.


----------



## sqzbly1908

Sorry if this is redundant - really did not know how to do a search on for this one - 

Is anyone taking the version where the serving size is 2 tablets as opposed to the 10-15 tablets...I am thinking about purchasing this one...

TIA


----------



## silkii_locks

alexstin said:


> How many grams would 10 tablets be? My chlorella says to take 10 also but that's only 2 grams.


 
I don't have the bottle with me right now, but I think it's about 3 grams.


----------



## alexstin

silkii_locks said:


> I don't have the bottle with me right now, but I think it's about 3 grams.



I think alot of ppl started with that amt. I took one gram yesterday and 2 grams today. So far, so good.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

AtlantaJJ said:


> Is the chlorella growth factor (CGF) extract different that the CHL we all are taking? I didn't see it on Vitacost..:scratchch


 It's just extra cgf. It should not be taken by itself as it's only the extract of cgf from swansons. Chlorella has all the nutrients including cgf. This is just pure cgf extracted from the chlorella so can be taken with chlorella for extra cgf benefits (nails, hair, skin regeneration.) but does not contain the aminos, etc that chlorella does in it's entirety.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> Here's another yummy juice from Trader Joe's. Taste great too.
> 
> http://www.traderjoesfan.com/Trader_Joes/Products/Juices,_Soda/Green_Plant_Juice/details/
> 
> LD, So, do you think the CGF accelerates the benefits of CHL?


 
I think taken in conjunction with the chlorella it could as it will enhance it...in theory.  Kimbosheart put the theory to test and it seems to be working for her. I don't think it should be taken separately. But a few pills plus whatever you normally do with chlorella could really help to enhance regeneration, rapid cell turnover (hair, skin, nails, body) leading to enhanced results.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

alexstin said:


> Anyone read anything about Chlorella having a high mercury content and raising uric acid levels? I know it's supposed to take mercury from the body and reduce uric acid levels. Color me confused.erplexed
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/about_4777725_chlorella-side-effects.html


 

Read it. However it also says;  There are, however, no clinical studies to support this. 

I did lots of research because of seeing this and found nothing else supporting it. In addition I believe the chinese tainted versions may have the problem, which is why I stick with Japenese Yayama or sun which has strict guidelines for how to produce it.


----------



## Vinillablue

Thank you...Luck,
I have been taken it over a monthe now, can really see the diffrence. I took it some years ago and had great results.....Snugga Wugga!!!xoxoxoxox


----------



## alexstin

luckiestdestiny said:


> Read it. However it also says;  There are, however, no clinical studies to support this.
> 
> I did lots of research because of seeing this and found nothing else supporting it. *In addition I believe the chinese tainted versions may have the problem, *which is why I stick with Japenese Yayama or sun which has strict guidelines for how to produce it.



That was the first thing I thought of.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

silkii_locks said:


> Hi Ladies,
> First just let me say congratulations to every one who has had success with chl, you guys are really on to something here.
> I started taking the Jarrow brand tablets yesterday. The bottle says to take 10 a day. Can anyone tell me if this is too much or too little. Or should I just go ahead and get the powder?


 Welcome silkii_locks!

10 a day is like 2 gms right? You can start between 1-3 grams and increase up. 10 is not the highest amount you can take. Please review post one and 2 on the first page. I added a quick start guide there to tell you everything you need to know to know how to increase...and other stuff.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Vinillablue said:


> Thank you...Luck,
> I have been taken it over a monthe now, can really see the diffrence. I took it some years ago and had great results.....Snugga Wugga!!!xoxoxoxox


 
Welcome back to chlorella Vinillablue.  What are some of the benefits you've noticed this time around?


----------



## Pam Pam

Blaque*Angel said:


> ok, this is my third week and i had awful stomach cramps, so i did not want much water but hot drinks!!
> 
> not drinking water made CHL give me a small rash on my neck, i was dehydrated and backed up...
> 
> when i drunk water, i immediately went toilet and it was brighter green
> 
> but then the cramps re appearedso it felt i was going in circles...
> 
> CHL and water go hand in hand, but too much water can lead to cramps!!so i've began having three hot drinks a day and everything is ok now.
> 
> My nails look whiter, hair is sprouting up everywhere! i have a naturally smooth body but im now going to have to get my legs waxed for the first time! even my hubby was like "your legs are getting hairy!"
> 
> OK, Chlorella's made my nape grow in more hair, i'm not sure how to explain it but my nape has gotten lower!! my hairs all natural but the roots are very very thick!!! i like the tickness
> 
> i was asked if i used "eye wash" as my eyes are looking whiter, i never even heard of eye wash
> 
> i'm really looking forward to six months on this as i cant believe all these changes in just over three weeks!!


 
I wonder if this is what happened to me last week.  I was having awful pains like pms cramps and I know it's not that time.  I was actually ovulating but it really felt like aunt flo was coming.  I do drink a lot of water while I'm at work.  Sometimes 2 or 3 32oz glasses in the 9 hours I'm there.

I never thought it could be the water intake.  Wow.


----------



## Pam Pam

belle_reveuse28 said:


> So I've been using both my CHL face cream and my body lotion for my body, and I'm noticing a nice smoother texture on my skin, as well as less cracking and burning ( I have eczema)... My skin is clearing up, looking lighter and feeling much better... I love now that I am targeting my skin from both the inside and out... HTH


 
Please share what you do for eczema.  My daughter has a patch on each cheek and it is driving me crazy.  She's only 3.  If I can get a grip on it now, I know one she becomes conscious of looks, that will be one battle she'll know how to combat.

I need to figure out how to incorporate chl into her diet.  I gave her supergreen food before and she woke up overnight complaining of a headache (which was probably detox).

Maybe I should just give her green juice to start her off mixed with water.  I want to make her as healthy as possible and definitely kill that appetite.  My baby can eat.  LOL


----------



## silkii_locks

luckiestdestiny said:


> Welcome silkii_locks!
> 
> 10 a day is like 2 gms right? You can start between 1-3 grams and increase up. 10 is not the highest amount you can take. Please review post one and 2 on the first page. I added a quick start guide there to tell you everything you need to know to know how to increase...and other stuff.


 
Thanks so much.  I do want to eventually get the powder, however they have the granuals which are individual packets at The Vitamin Shoppe.  It comes 100 packs per box.  The price knocked me back though, $119.00.  I was like .  But I see that you guys are getting it for $28 bucks, I'm going to have to go that route.


----------



## sheba1

omg, LD I'm sitting here sipping a cup of nettle tea sweetened with stevia extract and a touch of cream. Oh... this is gooooood   And you say this will help to grow my hair?  Oh my goodness!  I've got some tingling in my scalp right now, too.  Talk about multi purpose!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

sheba1 said:


> omg, LD I'm sitting here sipping a cup of nettle tea sweetened with stevia extract and a touch of cream. Oh... this is gooooood  And you say this will help to grow my hair? Oh my goodness! I've got some tingling in my scalp right now, too. Talk about multi purpose!


 \
Yup. I also use as a final rinse when I wash and dc my hair. I use it to rinse instead of plain water and just leave it in.

As for drinking, we're on the same page I drink mine with cream and honey


----------



## belle_reveuse28

luckiestdestiny said:


> \
> Yup. I also use as a final rinse when I wash and dc my hair. I use it to rinse instead of plain water and just leave it in.
> 
> As for drinking, we're on the same page I drink mine with cream and honey


 

LD, how many cups you drink a day?


----------



## BeautifulFlower

I just wanted to make an update on taking CHL. 

I am happy with this and this will be a life long staple of mine. Some people know that I was using BodyBalance by LifeForce to get my daily sea veggies. Well, no more. It got too expensive and this has been an excellent replacement. I went from almost $200 a month to $20+ a month. Thanks LHCF! 

I have been taking Source Naturals tablets and Sun Chlorella Granules (or powder) everyday for a week and a half with Naked Green Machine (for the spirulina) taste great too. Thats 5g a day. I also take ALA (200mg) and MSM (1000mg) daily. I havent had any breakouts since (except one that was already coming in but its leaving now and healing well). The remainder of my acne scarring is healing and my skin glowing. I will say BodyBalance didnt do this for me this fast and it didnt prevent breakouts but minimized the severity. Could it be that this combo is healing my scars from inside and reducing my blood sugar preventing breakouts????? Maybe!

Last year was a bad skin year. I was breaking out like never before. I have been using the Ance.org regimen for a while and it works fabulous. Except for a couple here or there, it keeps the acne at bay. The benzyol peroxide however bleaches my bed sheets and I really liked them too. But since taking CHL, I am slowing but surely cutting down the usuage of it to once instead of twice a day. Usually if I get inconsistent with the ance.org reggie, more pimples come. But I do the benzoyl in the morning and AHA+ at night. Much better for me. I still want to use BP though. I makes my skin matte/glowy and I have oily skin.

I also find I actually like the taste of the CHL powder. Weird. I couldnt take it without Naked but I really enjoy the grass-veggie taste. 

Anyway, this is my progress report.


----------



## Mrs.Fitness

mariofmagdal said:


> OMG! I could not imagine ever chewing them.  Why do you ask? I have heard of many people who do, so it is not uncommon. Some chew on them like snacks so I have read.....just won't be me, I am not that GREEN!


 

I ask because, in a link to a website of info LD posted at the beginning of the thread it says that they dont fully digest unless you chew them. Like a Gump, I tried chewing them and had to scrape my teeth to get that horrific taste out of my mouth.


Also, to the ladies taking tablets I have the Jarrow Yeayama tablets and the recommended dosage is 10 per day, but the bottle says 200mg. Is taking the recommended dosage too much?


----------



## silkii_locks

Congrats, sounds like things are working out for you.  



prettyfaceANB said:


> I just wanted to make an update on taking CHL.
> 
> I am happy with this and this will be a life long staple of mine. Some people know that I was using BodyBalance by LifeForce to get my daily sea veggies. Well, no more. It got too expensive and this has been an excellent replacement. I went from almost $200 a month to $20+ a month. Thanks LHCF!
> 
> I have been taking Source Naturals tablets and Sun Chlorella Granules (or powder) everyday for a week and a half. Thats 5g a day. I also take ALA (200mg) and MSM (1000mg) daily. I havent had any breakouts since (except one that was already coming in but its leaving now and healing well). The remainder of my acne scarring is healing and my skin glowing. I will say BodyBalance didnt do this for me this fast and it didnt prevent breakouts but minimized the severity. Could it be that this combo is healing my scars from inside and reducing my blood sugar preventing breakouts????? Maybe!
> 
> Last year was a bad skin year. I was breaking out like never before. I have been using the Ance.org regimen for a while and it works fabulous. Except for a couple here or there, it keeps the acne at bay. The benzyol peroxide however bleaches my bed sheets and I really liked them too. But since taking CHL, I am slowing but surely cutting down the usuage of it to once instead of twice a day. Usually if I get inconsistent with the ance.org reggie, more pimples come. But I do the benzoyl in the morning and AHA+ at night. Much better for me. I still want to use BP though. I makes my skin matte/glowy and I have oily skin.
> 
> Anyway, this is my progress report.


----------



## sheba1

prettyfaceANB said:


> Could it be that this combo is healing my scars from inside and reducing my blood sugar preventing breakouts????? Maybe!



Prettyface, I believe you are really on to something here!  I have been taking my 10 grams of chlorella first thing in the morning mixed with 1/3 cup green machine and 2/3 cup water.  At first I was downing it in a few swallows and I would always get hungry after a couple of hours.  Today, I took it in my bottle with me to work.  I sipped it over the course of 1 to 1.5 hours(no breakfast) and it held me solid (no hunger and brain clear as a bell) for 6 hours!  I ate my lunch an hour late and had no problems doing so.  It was awesome.  I'm thinking what you're thinking, chlorella (and my 1.5 grams spirulina) must have controlled my blood sugar while providing nutrients.  I will continue this throughout the week.  I hate eating in the morning anyway and I love the taste of the juice/greens/water mix so, maybe this is my breakfast for life.  If chlorella regularly replaces breakfast for me, it will actually save me money.


----------



## BeautifulFlower

CHL is already saving me about $130+ a month. I am smiling 



sheba1 said:


> If chlorella regularly replaces breakfast for me, it will actually save me money.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

belle_reveuse28 said:


> LD, how many cups you drink a day?


 
Just one or two...mostly one.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Mrs.Fitness said:


> I ask because, in a link to a website of info LD posted at the beginning of the thread it says that they dont fully digest unless you chew them. Like a Gump, I tried chewing them and had to scrape my teeth to get that horrific taste out of my mouth.
> 
> 
> Also, to the ladies taking tablets I have the Jarrow Yeayama tablets and the recommended dosage is 10 per day, but the bottle says 200mg. Is taking the recommended dosage too much?


 
No, probably mis read or I mis typed. you can just swallow and you'll be just fine.  The pills have no  fillers and additives it's pure chlorella just freeze dried, same w/ powder it is freeze dried and crushed into powder, so your body digests it just fine. Some of the websites have info from the author's point of view, but most articles that I posted consecutively say to take it whichever way you want to.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

prettyfaceANB said:


> I just wanted to make an update on taking CHL.
> 
> I am happy with this and this will be a life long staple of mine. Some people know that I was using BodyBalance by LifeForce to get my daily sea veggies. Well, no more. It got too expensive and this has been an excellent replacement. I went from almost $200 a month to $20+ a month. Thanks LHCF!
> 
> I have been taking Source Naturals tablets and Sun Chlorella Granules (or powder) everyday for a week and a half with Naked Green Machine (for the spirulina) taste great too. Thats 5g a day. I also take ALA (200mg) and MSM (1000mg) daily. I havent had any breakouts since (except one that was already coming in but its leaving now and healing well). The remainder of my acne scarring is healing and my skin glowing. I will say BodyBalance didnt do this for me this fast and it didnt prevent breakouts but minimized the severity. Could it be that this combo is healing my scars from inside and reducing my blood sugar preventing breakouts????? Maybe!
> 
> Last year was a bad skin year. I was breaking out like never before. I have been using the Ance.org regimen for a while and it works fabulous. Except for a couple here or there, it keeps the acne at bay. The benzyol peroxide however bleaches my bed sheets and I really liked them too. But since taking CHL, I am slowing but surely cutting down the usuage of it to once instead of twice a day. Usually if I get inconsistent with the ance.org reggie, more pimples come. But I do the benzoyl in the morning and AHA+ at night. Much better for me. I still want to use BP though. I makes my skin matte/glowy and I have oily skin.
> 
> I also find I actually like the taste of the CHL powder. Weird. I couldnt take it without Naked but I really enjoy the grass-veggie taste.
> 
> Anyway, this is my progress report.


 
This is a wonderful report. Congrats! 
I don't mind the taste of CHL either. I could take it with water and move on with my life, but I understand others may be more sensitive. I do eat lots of veggies, so maybe that's why the green taste just doesn't bother me.


----------



## Mom23

I am slowly making my way through this thread. Thanks for all the information!! I ordered the tablets you have listed at the top of the poll. I will report back with my progress as soon as I get the pills this week. 

I live in Japan so I am going to ask one of my Japanese friends where I can find some over here, just to see if there is a difference.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Mom23 said:


> I am slowly making my way through this thread. Thanks for all the information!! I ordered the tablets you have listed at the top of the poll. I will report back with my progress as soon as I get the pills this week.
> 
> I live in Japan so I am going to ask one of my Japanese friends where I can find some over here, just to see if there is a difference.


 
That sounds great!  You'll probably get some of the high quality japanese made chlorellas. Welcome Mom23 please keep us posted.


----------



## Pam Pam

sheba1 said:


> You're very welcome
> 
> Also, since you're taking your chlorella internally, you're going to grow healthy skin from the inside also!
> 
> I love being green! Does anyone else notice feeling prettier? Am I just crazy?
> 
> Oh, and Yodie, I totally have more of that eye crust stuff. I have to really check for it every morning.


 

I do, well looking younger.  Maybe it's mental, but before, I felt that I looked beat down and trodden because of what I went through last year.  I felt I looked 50 even though I am 38.

But yesterday I looked in the mirror and my eyes "appeared" younger.  The same thing today.  They don't have the dreaded tired look that I've had recently.

I'm starting week 3 and have increased my dosage to 4 grams.  I also want to add spirulina and chlorophyll as a daily regimen.

I am so enjoying this thread.  I should be doing course work but I'm reading the last week's worth of this thread.


----------



## Pam Pam

luckiestdestiny said:


> What type of results besides detox?


 

Just the fact that I'm beginning to go "green" which is one of the things that let you know it's working, right?

And, that my eyes appear younger and I don't have that "weight of the world is on my shoulders" look.

I also noticed a decrease in appetite and that I can enjoy eating "raw."  I am such an avid lover of cooked food.  

I'm natural so as far as hair growth, I don't know.  I still don't take care of my hair properly.  I'll see how if there is any change when I straighten for Easter.  Hopefully I'm not destroying any new growth with my lack of proper hair care.


----------



## Pam Pam

Whew, took me all day, but I finally made it to the end of the thread.

Has anyone noticed any difference in the moles they have on their body?  I am noticing mine are beginning to sprout (ugh) but I had some really light colored ones that seem to be diminishing.  They are not as long or hard as they once were.

I plan to have them removed as soon as I can get some good insurance to help defray the cost, but I'm wondering with chl (or other supplement) help them from forming in the first place.

Darn genes!!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Pam Pam said:


> I do, well looking younger. Maybe it's mental, but before, I felt that I looked beat down and trodden because of what I went through last year. I felt I looked 50 even though I am 38.
> 
> But yesterday I looked in the mirror and my eyes "appeared" younger. The same thing today. They don't have the dreaded tired look that I've had recently.
> 
> I'm starting week 3 and have increased my dosage to 4 grams. I also want to add spirulina and chlorophyll as a daily regimen.
> 
> I am so enjoying this thread. I should be doing course work but I'm reading the last week's worth of this thread.


 

keep in mind chlorella and spirulina also have chlorophyll in it so you may not need more unless you want to. Chlorella's chlorophyll content is super high!


----------



## mariofmagdal

Hair Update. I just finished washing my hair, and I have visible growth. This stuff is amazing! I am going to have to find a way to straighten my hair so that I can see its full length. I have less than 2 weeks before my 2 months are up, that is when I said I want to post pics. I will try to remember to honor that. Happy being GREEN!


----------



## HairHustla

Hi Greenettes'!

I have moved myself up to 3g's starting today.  So far, there has been nothing to fear but fear itself.  I have not had any detox symptoms.  I had one lowly pimple to show up but I don't know if I can attribute that to anything.  I am happier and by God healthier however my weight loss has come to a halt and is steadily climbing.  Can you sisters please help me.  I think it may be the chlorella.  I have it in a breakfast shake in the mornings as I do not have access to the naked or bolthouse juices.  Here are the ingredients for the shake, please tell me where I am going wrong because I am exercising and eating VERY healthy, drinking water and only an occassional nutrigrain bar for dessert:

1 cup of fat free milk (sometimes 2%)
1 egg or 1/4 cup of egg beaters
1 tsp of flax seed
1/2 scoop of whey protein
My choice of fruits such as avocado, banana, bluberries etc.
1 tsp of chlorella
added today 1 tsp of spirulina.  

Are there any red flags in this shake that could be causing the weight gain?  I was steadily losing until I started the CHL.  Help me out you guys I am getting scared because I have not lost anything in a week and I have gained two pounds!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

HairHustla said:


> Hi Greenettes'!
> 
> I have moved myself up to 3g's starting today. So far, there has been nothing to fear but fear itself. I have not had any detox symptoms. I had one lowly pimple to show up but I don't know if I can attribute that to anything. I am happier and by God healthier however my weight loss has come to a halt and is steadily climbing. Can you sisters please help me. I think it may be the chlorella. I have it in a breakfast shake in the mornings as I do not have access to the naked or bolthouse juices. Here are the ingredients for the shake, please tell me where I am going wrong because I am exercising and eating VERY healthy, drinking water and only an occassional nutrigrain bar for dessert:
> 
> 1 cup of fat free milk (sometimes 2%)
> 1 egg or 1/4 cup of egg beaters
> 1 tsp of flax seed
> 1/2 scoop of whey protein
> My choice of fruits such as avocado, banana, bluberries etc.
> 1 tsp of chlorella
> added today 1 tsp of spirulina.
> 
> Are there any red flags in this shake that could be causing the weight gain? I was steadily losing until I started the CHL. Help me out you guys I am getting scared because I have not lost anything in a week and I have gained two pounds!


 
You have lots of protein going on. Maybe adding the 3 grams of chlorella is too much as it's also protein. So you'll have to decide what you want as your source of protein. You are drinking I'm assuming that egg shake which makes people gain weight in the drink your way to waist length thread. Lucky you that you weren't gaining, but then you added chlorella.  You could: cut down on some of your fruits too, or just cut out the whey and use chlorella instead, or what ever you decide to balance it.

It's pretty unheard of to gain from chlorella at only 3 gms. If you were upping to 10 or 12 or more, I'd say cut down on chlorella as you're detoxing too fast, but that's just  not the case, so it needs to be examined in context to the rest of your diet.

If you aren't wanting to cut your other sources of protein you may have to cut out the chlorella. 

As chlorella is a purer source of protein that can be readily digested by your body, I'd just cut the whey as it's engineered in a lab and is not, but that's for you to decide. HTH!

Bonus points: Also you may want to supplement milk for almond milk. The reason I mention almond and not rice, is that rice adds more sugar.  The milk has protein and since this shake is already rich, you may want to adjust.


----------



## HairHustla

luckiestdestiny said:


> You have lots of protein going on. Maybe adding the 3 grams of chlorella is too much as it's also protein. So you'll have to decide what you want as your source of protein. You are drinking I'm assuming that egg shake which makes people gain weight in the drink your way to waist length thread. Lucky you that you weren't gaining, but then you added chlorella. You could: cut down on some of your fruits too, or just cut out the whey and use chlorella instead, or what ever you decide to balance it.
> 
> It's pretty unheard of to gain from chlorella at only 3 gms. If you were upping to 10 or 12 or more, I'd say cut down on chlorella as you're detoxing too fast, but that's just not the case, so it needs to be examined in context to the rest of your diet.
> 
> If you aren't wanting to cut your other sources of protein you may have to cut out the chlorella.
> 
> As chlorella is a purer source of protein that can be readily digested by your body, I'd just cut the whey as it's engineered in a lab and is not, but that's for you to decide. HTH!
> 
> Bonus points: Also you may want to supplement milk for almond milk. The reason I mention almond and not rice, is that rice adds more sugar. The milk has protein and since this shake is already rich, you may want to adjust.


 
As usual LD, you make sooo much sense!  Do you go to bed LD?  Cause I know that I am 7 to 8 hours ahead of you all and you answered my post right away LOL!  Thank you girl, I think I will take your advice and cut out the whey.  I did not know that the shake was making people gain weight, do you know why?  I guess it is all the protein that is in it like you said.  You are my trusted advisor for sure!  Thanks again for the advice and I will let you know when my weight starts going down again.


----------



## HairHustla

*Oh, and the strangest thing ladies is that I don't LOOK like I am gaining, I look like I am actually losing, my physique seems to be more svelte and shapely and tight and like others, my belly has gone flat but when I get on the scale... it is soooo strange!  *


----------



## sheba1

HairHustla said:


> *Oh, and the strangest thing ladies is that I don't LOOK like I am gaining, I look like I am actually losing, my physique seems to be more svelte and shapely and tight and like others, my belly has gone flat but when I get on the scale... it is soooo strange!  *



Sounds like you've gained some muscle, HairHustla   And that's a good thing!  1 pound of muscle takes up much less space than 1 pound of fat, so you can muscle and lose volume at the same time.  Also for every pound of muscle you gain, your body burns an extra 50 to 75 calories per day, just to maintain that muscle.  This is much better than the 2 calories per day needed to maintain a pound of fat .  

I wouldn't change that shake, a bit, if it's causing you to gain muscle and lose fat at roughly the same rate.  The adjustment will stop on it's own after while.  Then the muscle that you've put on will help you to lose more fat, effortlessly.


----------



## mariofmagdal

HairHustla said:


> *Oh, and the strangest thing ladies is that I don't LOOK like I am gaining, I look like I am actually losing, my physique seems to be more svelte and shapely and tight and like others, my belly has gone flat but when I get on the scale... it is soooo strange!  *



I had the same problem and had to cut out the whey protein. It builds muscle mass. (I do not work out so I was not able  to combat the muscle mass/fat; I am starting a workout regi at the gym next week when my husband returns.) I also had weight fluctuations since going green, but when I added more water, the weight started to go down again.

What I do for my water intake so that I am not consuming too much, I make sure whenever I put out, I immediately put water back in. I know, I have bottled water with me every where I go. I find I don't have to drink as much. I also make sure whenever I take my Chl/Spr with juice, I follow with a large glass of water. I don't always take it with juice. Happy to be GREEN.


----------



## HairHustla

Sounds like you've gained some muscle, HairHustla  And that's a good thing! 1 pound of muscle takes up much less space than 1 pound of fat, so you can muscle and lose volume at the same time. Also for every pound of muscle you gain, your body burns an extra 50 to 75 calories per day, just to maintain that muscle. This is much better than the 2 calories per day needed to maintain a pound of fat . 



mariofmagdal said:


> I had the same problem and had to cut out the whey protein. It builds muscle mass. (I do not work out so I was not able to combat the muscle mass/fat; I am starting a workout regi at the gym next week when my husband returns.) I also had weight fluctuations since going green, but when I added more water, the weight started to go down again.
> 
> What I do for my water intake so that I am not consuming too much, I make sure whenever I put out, I immediately put water back in. I know, I have bottled water with me every where I go. I find I don't have to drink as much. I also make sure whenever I take my Chl/Spr with juice, I follow with a large glass of water. I don't always take it with juice. Happy to be GREEN.


 
Hmmm, a Green Dilemna, what to do, what to do??  

Thank you ladies, I think that I will incorporate both of your suggestions as such, I will continue the whey in the shake but use a fourth of a scoop instead of half and I will greatly increase my water intake to see if that will help me out too.  I will keep you all updated, thanks for coming to the rescue...its nothing but Green Comraderie coming through!!!!


----------



## Jaxhair

Hi greenies, long time! been busy these past few days - sun is out and I'm a gardener, so need to get things going at the garden! Not caught up yet with posts from 2-3 days ago but I'll try.

Well, we're still green over here..... Missed a day of chlor and hubby went brown. Next day he demanded he wanted to stay green, so no more slacking off here, lol.

Someone asked if there were chlor chewers on board - yup, I chew some of mine! I love a particular brand - lifestream - tastes sooo good! Takes the edge right of any cravings that may want to rear their ugly heads. 

Like most peeps here, I feel I'm turning my lifestyle around healthily and feel it's something I will stick with for life - I eat more fruit and veg, waaaay less processed foods, dring more water and herbal teas and yup, losing weight too. Oh, and I'm loving exercising too, lol. Gardening has me waking some muscles I forgot I had - fabulous, good post workout pains all over - so satisfying when massaged!

I also find it easy being raw recently - not sure if it's chlorella and spirulina or my fast a few weeks ago which pretty much killed most of my usual craving. I'm sure my green superfoods help too.  I find I can eat up to 90% raw.... if it wasn't for hubby, I'm so sure i'd be 100% raw on most days - the man loves his cooked food!

Anyway, got to go.... my friend the red breasted Robin is calling out to me, lol. Till tomorrow!!! Stay green!!!!!


----------



## HairHustla

Jaxhair said:


> Hi greenies, long time! been busy these past few days - sun is out and I'm a gardener, so need to get things going at the garden! Not caught up yet with posts from 2-3 days ago but I'll try.
> 
> Well, we're still green over here..... Missed a day of chlor and hubby went brown. Next day he demanded he wanted to stay green, so no more slacking off here, lol.
> 
> Someone asked if there were chlor chewers on board - yup, I chew some of mine! I love a particular brand - lifestream - tastes sooo good! Takes the edge right of any cravings that may want to rear their ugly heads.
> 
> Like most peeps here, I feel I'm turning my lifestyle around healthily and feel it's something I will stick with for life - I eat more fruit and veg, waaaay less processed foods, dring more water and herbal teas and yup, losing weight too. Oh, and I'm loving exercising too, lol. Gardening has me waking some muscles I forgot I had - fabulous, good post workout pains all over - so satisfying when massaged!
> 
> I also find it easy being raw recently - not sure if it's chlorella and spirulina or my fast a few weeks ago which pretty much killed most of my usual craving. I'm sure my green superfoods help too. I find I can eat up to 90% raw.... if it wasn't for hubby, I'm so sure i'd be 100% raw on most days - the man loves his cooked food!
> 
> Anyway, got to go.... my friend the red breasted Robin is calling out to me, lol. Till tomorrow!!! Stay green!!!!!


 
Nice to see you Jax, you sound so at peace and happy.  In fact, I wanted to say that taking these green superfoods makes me feel something like having an ecological life insurance plan.  It makes me feel like I am doing everything I can to assure a long life God willing!  Good to hear you are doing so well and I wish I had a "green thumb" aong with my green lifestyle but that hasn't happened yet!


----------



## mw138

sqzbly1908 said:


> Sorry if this is redundant - really did not know how to do a search on for this one -
> 
> Is anyone taking the version where the serving size is 2 tablets as opposed to the 10-15 tablets...I am thinking about purchasing this one...
> 
> TIA


 
I do. I just purchased a bottle at a local health food store on Saturday and I only have to take two tablets for one gram. I don't know the name of it, but when I go home for lunch, I'll find out and post.

*ETA*: I'm taking the Source Naturals tablets. I only started taking them on Sunday. I will be taking one gram each day (two tablets) this week and then I'll up the dosage to two grams next week and so forth. I'm really excited about the results!


----------



## jerseygurl

Hi ladies just wanted to give an update. Got my mom on CHL and she's happily green and she always demands her green everyday. My face looks so smooth it's amazing. I'm on my period noe but no pimples as yet yay!!

Unfortunately, I had to go out of town and I didn't take my CHL with me but I'll make for it tomorrow when I get back. 

Still green, still good.


----------



## mariofmagdal

jerseygurl said:


> Hi ladies just wanted to give an update. Got my mom on CHL and she's happily green and she always demands her green everyday. My face looks so smooth it's amazing. I'm on my period noe but no pimples as yet yay!!
> 
> Unfortunately, I had to go out of town and I didn't take my CHL with me but I'll make for it tomorrow when I get back.
> 
> Still green, still good.



This is so cool! I can't wait to get my mom started. My mom lives in NY. I sent her some reading material on Chl/Spr, but she has not mentioned it. She is one of those that I have to be there and do the initial introduction and she will go from there. So far, I am not going home until June. I may go sooner, my kiddos spring break is coming.  

Still trying to convince my entire family to go GREEN!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

jerseygurl said:


> Hi ladies just wanted to give an update. Got my mom on CHL and she's happily green and she always demands her green everyday. My face looks so smooth it's amazing. I'm on my period noe but no pimples as yet yay!!
> 
> Unfortunately, I had to go out of town and I didn't take my CHL with me but I'll make for it tomorrow when I get back.
> 
> Still green, still good.


 

Great update. It's good to know that everyone is getting their relatives involved!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mariofmagdal said:


> This is so cool! I can't wait to get my mom started. My mom lives in NY. I sent her some reading material on Chl/Spr, but she has not mentioned it. She is one of those that I have to be there and do the initial introduction and she will go from there. So far, I am not going home until June. I may go sooner, my kiddos spring break is coming.
> 
> Still trying to convince my entire family to go GREEN!


 
With all the wonderful updates you're having I'm sure you'll convince your whole family to go green.


----------



## Ladybelle

Hi ladies, 
  I'm seeking help or suggestions. Since taking chlorella, I have been experiencing a whole lot of mucous. (excuse the visual)  I cough it up and it's kinda nasty.  I'm guessing the cause is detox, but this has been going on almost since i started taking the chlorella.   Any suggestions on something I can do to go ahead and just clean the body of the excess mucous??  It's been at least two weeks with the mucous problem and I would like to just go ahead and nip it in the bud.   I tried eating just fruits and veggies for a few days, didn't help. I'm thinking maybe I need to do some type of detox or fast.....  I've never had a sinus or allergy problem so that's not the cause and currently I do not have a cold of any sort. 


Thanks.


----------



## BeautifulFlower

Do you consume alot of dairy?


RAINOFGLORY said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm seeking help or suggestions. Since taking chlorella, I have been experiencing a whole lot of mucous. (excuse the visual) I cough it up and it's kinda nasty. I'm guessing the cause is detox, but this has been going on almost since i started taking the chlorella.  Any suggestions on something I can do to go ahead and just clean the body of the excess mucous?? It's been at least two weeks with the mucous problem and I would like to just go ahead and nip it in the bud. I tried eating just fruits and veggies for a few days, didn't help. I'm thinking maybe I need to do some type of detox or fast..... I've never had a sinus or allergy problem so that's not the cause and currently I do not have a cold of any sort.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Muse

Woa I can not keep up anymore (I'm getting slammed at work so I don't even want to look at a computer when I get home). I will probably be checking in periodically now until they let up at work. I have got my mom taking chlorella now because she wants to lower her cholesterol. I didn't even suggest she take it I just told her I was taking it and a few weeks later she told me she wanted in. Yay!

Still steady at 9g and will stay there I still have apetite control and my boobs are getting smaller well they say those are the first to go when you're losing wieght so I guess I'm losing still. Other than that I have not experienced any earth shattering changes and it started to get me down but then I started browsing websites and found this: 

*How soon will Chlorella work?*
*Everyone who takes chlorella expects an immediate result. In some people the effects can be felt immediately but normally it takes between 3/6 months to get noticeable improvements in your health. *

http://www.naturalhealthcourses.com/Reading_Room/Chlorella.htm

I know most of us know this already but sometimes it's nice to be reminded. For those of you who feel like it's not working just give it time and get inspired by all of the wonderful reports posted here because that's proof that it does work and it WILL work for you in due time.​


----------



## HairHustla

RAINOFGLORY said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm seeking help or suggestions. Since taking chlorella, I have been experiencing a whole lot of mucous. (excuse the visual) I cough it up and it's kinda nasty. I'm guessing the cause is detox, but this has been going on almost since i started taking the chlorella.  Any suggestions on something I can do to go ahead and just clean the body of the excess mucous?? It's been at least two weeks with the mucous problem and I would like to just go ahead and nip it in the bud. I tried eating just fruits and veggies for a few days, didn't help. I'm thinking maybe I need to do some type of detox or fast..... I've never had a sinus or allergy problem so that's not the cause and currently I do not have a cold of any sort.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


 
Rain, 

How has your water consumption been?  You didn't mention how much water you are taking in...I would greatly increase water intake and see if that helps to flush that mucous out.


----------



## kryolnapps

RAINOFGLORY said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm seeking help or suggestions. Since taking chlorella, I have been experiencing a whole lot of mucous. (excuse the visual) I cough it up and it's kinda nasty. I'm guessing the cause is detox, but this has been going on almost since i started taking the chlorella.  Any suggestions on something I can do to go ahead and just clean the body of the excess mucous?? It's been at least two weeks with the mucous problem and I would like to just go ahead and nip it in the bud. I tried eating just fruits and veggies for a few days, didn't help. I'm thinking maybe I need to do some type of detox or fast..... I've never had a sinus or allergy problem so that's not the cause and currently I do not have a cold of any sort.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


 

When I started taking chlorella I was coughing up some nasty mucous as well, but I had some lung issues. Thank God chlorella has cleared that up!
Maybe the chlorella is detoxing something inside your body you were not even aware of. If you don't have a fever or feel obvious discomfort, I would continue on with the chlorella and drink lots of water as others have suggested. I don't know how much chlorella you're taking, but maybe you can try to cut down for a while.

Good luck!


----------



## Ladybelle

kryolnapps said:


> When I started taking chlorella I was coughing up some nasty mucous as well, but I had some lung issues. Thank God chlorella has cleared that up!
> Maybe the chlorella is detoxing something inside your body you were not even aware of. If you don't have a fever or feel obvious discomfort, I would continue on with the chlorella and drink lots of water as others have suggested. I don't know how much chlorella you're taking, but maybe you can try to cut down for a while.
> 
> Good luck!


 

Thanks! I eat hardly little to no dairy.  I haven't been drinking the amount of water I should drink daily so I will try to up the amount and see if that helps.

I appreciate the suggestions!


----------



## mariofmagdal

RAINOFGLORY said:


> Thanks! I eat hardly little to no dairy.  I haven't been drinking the amount of water I should drink daily so I will try to up the amount and see if that helps.
> 
> I appreciate the suggestions!




I would not decrease if you are getting reactions at this level. If it is not particularly harmful/painful just drink your way through it. Chl/Spir are known to cure Asthma, Rhinitis, and Allergies. I know you said you don't have any of the above, but they don't create mucous they get rid of it, so its coming from something, and you have eliminated dairy as the culprit. You sound like you have chosen a great option to increase the water intake and speed up the process. I hope you bounce back from this quickly, So happy to be GREEN!


----------



## Ladybelle

mariofmagdal said:


> I would not decrease if you are getting reactions at this level. If it is not particularly harmful/painful just drink your way through it. Chl/Spir are known to cure Asthma, Rhinitis, and Allergies. I know you said you don't have any of the above, but they don't create mucous they get rid of it, so its coming from something, and you have eliminated dairy as the culprit. You sound like you have chosen a great option to increase the water intake and speed up the process. I hope you bounce back from this quickly, So happy to be GREEN!


 
You mean to tell me chl/spir could be healing something i didn't even realize i had??? now that's a wonder supplement!  I almost wanted to stop taking it with all the buildup but i guess it's better to get rid of it than to have it and not know i had it in the first place. who knows what kind of problems i could have had on down the line without ever knowing the cause.  Yep, kicking future problems in the boo-ty with chlorella!


----------



## mariofmagdal

RAINOFGLORY said:


> You mean to tell me chl/spir could be healing something i didn't even realize i had??? now that's a wonder supplement!  I almost wanted to stop taking it with all the buildup but i guess it's better to get rid of it than to have it and not know i had it in the first place. who knows what kind of problems i could have had on down the line without ever knowing the cause.  Yep, kicking future problems in the boo-ty with chlorella!





Yeah, my daughter suffers with allergies more than I do, and she is constantly struggling with trying to release the extra drainage, but it is helping her. I went through it too, and thankfully it has passed, my breathing is better and I can breathe through my nostrils a whole lot better, unfortunately my sense of smell has kicked back in accordingly. Still, I am glad to be GREEN!


----------



## tnorenberg

I have been following this thread for some time now. I am glad to join finally. I just ordered the Jarrow Yaemama chlorella yesterday..the 925 CGF one. I want to get my kids started on it at a low dose. Since it is a powder I am looking at the different ways to make it tasty for them.


----------



## mariofmagdal

tnorenberg said:


> I have been following this thread for some time now. I am glad to join finally. I just ordered the Jarrow Yaemama chlorella yesterday..the 925 CGF one. I want to get my kids started on it at a low dose. Since it is a powder I am looking at the different ways to make it tasty for them.



Perhaps a juice would be best. I have read applesauce does not do it, and I know why, my kiddos wouldn't eat anything that turned GREEN like that. The Naked or Bolthouse Farms juices have worked for many. My kiddos swallow them, 200mg pills with no problems, they take 1g daily. Also, I have a son who gets his from the bolthouse farms drinks because he cannot swallow pills so great. Glad to be GREEN!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mariofmagdal said:


> Perhaps a juice would be best. I have read applesauce does not do it, and I know why, my kiddos wouldn't eat anything that turned GREEN like that. The Naked or Bolthouse Farms juices have worked for many. My kiddos swallow them, 200mg pills with no problems, they take 1g daily. Also, I have a son who gets his from the bolthouse farms drinks because he cannot swallow pills so great. Glad to be GREEN!


 
Agee w/ Mariofmagdal. Even my mom rebelled to the green applesauce!  She just couldn't stomach looking at it lol!  I can definitely see a little one having problems with it so juice would be ideal.  Also to keep down the sugar, you can add a little distilled or spring water.  It still tastes great, and gives the drinks a consistency of juice instead of a smoothy. HTH!


----------



## yodie

Great news ladies... my mom started taking chlorella yesterday. She's had it for awhile now, but my mom is stubborn and she doesn't easily pop supplements.  She takes a few supplements, but I don't know that they're doing much for her.

Last night was her first night.  I told her to take 5 Source Natural tablets (1 gram).  She said that she felt something going on in her stomach in the middle of the night and she started getting nervous because she didn't know what to expect.

However, mom said that she had so much energy today.  She knew something was different because she was able to easily swing her legs out of bed. She's not able to do that easily.

 She's been running around with energy all day she said.  Praise God! My mom is usually tired and has to take a "senior" nap throughout the day.  She's still out and about and it's 8 pm her time.  Yay!! 

Mom usually takes B12 (started her on that too), but I don't think she'll need it if she continues with chlorella. 

Think 1 gram was too much to start her on?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> Great news ladies... my mom started taking chlorella yesterday. She's had it for awhile now, but my mom is stubborn and she doesn't easily pop supplements. She takes a few supplements, but I don't know that they're doing much for her.
> 
> Last night was her first night. I told her to take 5 Source Natural tablets (1 gram). She said that she felt something going on in her stomach in the middle of the night and she started getting nervous because she didn't know what to expect.
> 
> However, mom said that she had so much energy today. She knew something was different because she was able to easily swing her legs out of bed. She's not able to do that easily.
> 
> She's been running around with energy all day she said. Praise God! My mom is usually tired and has to take a "senior" nap throughout the day. She's still out and about and it's 8 pm her time. Yay!!
> 
> Mom usually takes B12 (started her on that too), but I don't think she'll need it if she continues with chlorella.
> 
> Think 1 gram was too much to start her on?


 

This is so wonderful!  i am so happy for your mom and glad that chlorella is giving her lots of energy!

BTW how is your "kitchen" problem area...

I know you said you were noticing growth with chlorella and nettle...is it still the same, or have you noticed more growth?


----------



## yodie

luckiestdestiny said:


> This is so wonderful! i am so happy for your mom and glad that chlorella is giving her lots of energy!
> 
> BTW how is your "kitchen" problem area...
> 
> I know you said you were noticing growth with chlorella and nettle...is it still the same, or have you noticed more growth?


 

Mom just asked where she could order more chlorella from. (Chlorella Man)!

My nape looked a lot fuller when I pressed my hair last week.  I'm believing for a full nape recovery.


----------



## cupcakes

i think im detoxing. i have sum killer cramps and a lil heartburn and headache :{.. oh yea and since yesterday i have been going green. im suprised since i just started taking chlorella on friday last week.

wayt should i do for these detox symtoms besides water???


----------



## belle_reveuse28

Pam Pam said:


> Please share what you do for eczema. My daughter has a patch on each cheek and it is driving me crazy. She's only 3. If I can get a grip on it now, I know one she becomes conscious of looks, that will be one battle she'll know how to combat.
> 
> I need to figure out how to incorporate chl into her diet. I gave her supergreen food before and she woke up overnight complaining of a headache (which was probably detox).
> 
> Maybe I should just give her green juice to start her off mixed with water. I want to make her as healthy as possible and definitely kill that appetite. My baby can eat. LOL


 

Pam, I have read past this post 3 times and didn't realize none of those times you were addressing me!! I'm such an airhead...  Your poor baby over there suffering all cuz of me... 

The chlorella, I mixed about 1 gram of it with some Cetaphil lotion and rub it over my face at night along my body as well..  Another amazing thing that stopped my skin from being dry is emu oil.... I order it from ebay from a lady called Ginny's Cajun Emu Farm... It's like 20 bucks for an 8 ounce bottle.  I use it religiously all over my body, and have done so before the chlorella..  I tmakes my skin feel like silk and it's very smooth and lovely... I also take flax oil....  ! TBsp daily does the trick.. At the end of the day, I can wipe my forehead or my face, adn see it on my hand, and so it definitely translates through the body, through the pores, to the outside of the skin keeping it moisturized and supple, without dryness..

Someoen was telling me that because we tend to grow up on so many processed foods etc, adn foods that have been stripped of their nutrients, even our grains etc... that we lack omega's in our diet.. the proper fatty acids... And so in animals that are only fed certain types of feed, and usually lacking omega's, that the animals have eczema or develop it.  I wish I could say this all more eloquently, but I'm tired and sleepy... my thoughts are running all over the place.. 
Anyways, because of eating processed foods,t he animals too develop eczema... So basically any diet lacking omega fatty acids makes a person prone to eczema.. When I take flax oil daily, I have no problems with flare ups and my skin becomes a dream.. 
HTH and makes sense.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Month One Update...

My skin feels very smooth, My eyes are whiter, I do not feel hungry, My stomache looks smaller and my incision scars from my emergency operation in December feel funny, they completely healed hard but now they feel smoother? 

I notice even if I do not consume as much water as I should Chlorella has me going toilet A LOT!! Maybe I'm loosing water weight? My body feels firmer, Like it did when I was going to the gym daily!

Also my energy has greatly decreased, I crave sleep! 
I get my full 8 hours at night but then nap in the day? 
I'm usually the type that can manage on 5 hours sleep a night!!

Hair growth, my new nape is thick and bushy  I have noticed a few strands of chest hair!!!  I have had to get my legs waxed for the first time in my life!!

I added Spirulina about 8 days ago...


----------



## mariofmagdal

Blaque*Angel said:


> Month One Update...
> 
> My skin feels very smooth, My eyes are whiter, I do not feel hungry, My stomache looks smaller and my incision scars from my emergency operation in December feel funny, they completely healed hard but now they feel smoother?
> 
> I notice even if I do not consume as much water as I should Chlorella has me going toilet A LOT!! Maybe I'm loosing water weight? My body feels firmer, Like it did when I was going to the gym daily!
> 
> Also my energy has greatly decreased, I crave sleep!
> I get my full 8 hours at night but then nap in the day?
> I'm usually the type that can manage on 5 hours sleep a night!!
> 
> Hair growth, my new nape is thick and bushy  I have noticed a few strands of chest hair!!!  I have had to get my legs waxed for the first time in my life!!
> 
> I added Spirulina about 8 days ago...



Congratulations on your one month. Wow, you have so many good things going on. Just wait until that Spirulina kicks in, your energy level will soar! Glad to be GREEN!


----------



## Jaxhair

RAINOFGLORY said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm seeking help or suggestions. *Since taking chlorella, I have been experiencing a whole lot of mucous*. (excuse the visual)  I cough it up and it's kinda nasty.  I'm guessing the cause is detox, but this has been going on almost since i started taking the chlorella.   Any suggestions on something I can do to go ahead and just clean the body of the excess mucous??  It's been at least two weeks with the mucous problem and I would like to just go ahead and nip it in the bud.   I tried eating just fruits and veggies for a few days, didn't help. I'm thinking maybe I need to do some type of detox or fast.....  I've never had a sinus or allergy problem so that's not the cause and currently I do not have a cold of any sort.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Hey Rain, 

When I was fasting, I was in a fasting support group and mucous got mentioned alot. You get rid of it through lungs, bowels, vagina..... every orifice. 

I just googled 'detox' and 'mucous' and a whole load of pages came up..... do it and have a look at the results - quite informative but also some pretty hardcore solutions. You be a judge of whether you might want to try one of these solutions or just continue with the gentle chlorella detox. I also suggest ypu drink loads of water, help your body get rid of the stuff. 2L minimum. Up to 4L maximum.  Also try and eat more fresh.... and I emphasise of fresh fruit and veg. Not canned, not frozen, fresh. And if you feel you can do it, go for a fast or a master cleanse.... only, only if you feel open to it. All the best!


----------



## truequeen06

Hey ladies, just giving everyone my update.

I'm still maintaining at 3 grams of Chlorella a day and I just discovered that they also sell the Green Machine at Costco!  Anyways, my skin has not been this clear since I was in middle school.  I have no pimples and my scars are fading.  Maybe I'll get the guts to post before and after pictures.


----------



## Jaxhair

Blaque, I second Mario in congratulating you on your one month chlor anniversary! Fab stuff happening there but the chest hair . You got me inspecting my chest now... I've always had some facial hair which I really don't like a tweeze as soon as I can..... can't deal with more in unusual lady places. I think the Spir will help with energy too. Mine's off the chain! I'm sitting here typing and looking at the time and thinking I need to get up, run to the allotment and get the digging going! So far in 2 days i've done 8 hours worth of gardening . So pleased with myself! Think i'll do 6 hours today - off I go!

PS: Checking in... Still mighty green, lol! I've not been enjoying my green smoothies much since I added spir - someone gave a fab description mentioning pond water - bleurgh! So, we'll swallow them and just enjoy smoothies with chlorella. 

The nettles are out at the garden. Harvested some yesterday, so hopefully no more buying for a while. It'll be interesting to see if fresh nettle make any difference...

Hair: It has grown peeps! And I think it's thicker too! Looks thicker to me anyway... I have some serious hang-age and I can hold a tiny little baby pony at the back half of my head, lol! And so soft and pliable, yet strong - I love that I feel I'm offering the WHOLE of me the best nutrition-wise and I really have chlor and spir to thank. I just want to take the best nature can offer! And hair, skin will deffo gain from this... along with the rest of the body.

An aside..... does anyone feel more connected to nature.... more spiritual? Or am I going completely loopy! I read someplace else that detox does stuff to emotions etc and people feel more connected with.... God, Mother Nature, Allah etc. Anyone feel it? Or maybe all the fresh air at the garden is affecting me? Okay, rambling again, so off I go.....  Have a green day peeps!


----------



## nc cutie

I am running out of my whole Food Brand of chlorella--Does anyone take this kind from GNC--its kinda cheap!  


Wakunaga of America Kyo-Chlorella Antioxidant  089168
120 Tablets


Regular Price: $21.99

Gold Card Price: $17.59 

Cant seem to post pic of the box


----------



## luckiestdestiny

cupcakes said:


> i think im detoxing. i have sum killer cramps and a lil heartburn and headache :{.. oh yea and since yesterday i have been going green. im suprised since i just started taking chlorella on friday last week.
> 
> wayt should i do for these detox symtoms besides water???


 
The only thing I can suggest besides water is changing your juice source if you're drinking something acidic with it like OJ.  Otherwise, really water and ride it out.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

truequeen06 said:


> Hey ladies, just giving everyone my update.
> 
> I'm still maintaining at 3 grams of Chlorella a day and I just discovered that they also sell the Green Machine at Costco! Anyways, my skin has not been this clear since I was in middle school.* I have no pimples and my scars are fading. *Maybe I'll get the guts to post before and after pictures.


 

This is excellent! Congrats.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Jaxhair said:


> Hair: *It has grown peeps!* *And I think it's thicker too*! Looks thicker to me anyway... I have some serious hang-age and I can hold a tiny little baby pony at the back half of my head, lol! And so soft and pliable, yet strong - I love that I feel I'm offering the WHOLE of me the best nutrition-wise and I really have chlor and spir to thank. I just want to take the best nature can offer! And hair, skin will deffo gain from this... along with the rest of the body.
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> I second that.  I noticed not only growth but thickness, when I was braiding my hair back up.  And my hair is already thick, but my goodness!
Click to expand...


----------



## AtlantaJJ

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Pam, I have read past this post 3 times and didn't realize none of those times you were addressing me!! I'm such an airhead...  Your poor baby over there suffering all cuz of me...
> 
> The chlorella, I mixed about 1 gram of it with some Cetaphil lotion and rub it over my face at night along my body as well..  Another amazing thing that stopped my skin from being dry is emu oil.... I order it from ebay from a lady called Ginny's Cajun Emu Farm... It's like 20 bucks for an 8 ounce bottle.  I use it religiously all over my body, and have done so before the chlorella..  I tmakes my skin feel like silk and it's very smooth and lovely... I also take flax oil....  ! TBsp daily does the trick.. At the end of the day, I can wipe my forehead or my face, adn see it on my hand, and so it definitely translates through the body, through the pores, to the outside of the skin keeping it moisturized and supple, without dryness..
> 
> Someoen was telling me that because we tend to grow up on so many processed foods etc, adn foods that have been stripped of their nutrients, even our grains etc... that we lack omega's in our diet.. the proper fatty acids... And so in animals that are only fed certain types of feed, and usually lacking omega's, that the animals have eczema or develop it.  I wish I could say this all more eloquently, but I'm tired and sleepy... my thoughts are running all over the place..
> Anyways, because of eating processed foods,t he animals too develop eczema... So basically any diet lacking omega fatty acids makes a person prone to eczema.. When I take flax oil daily, I have no problems with flare ups and my skin becomes a dream..
> HTH and makes sense.


ALA - Flax Omega 3 and GLA - Hemp oil GLA Omega 9 - are the holy grail for skin problems. I am adding Hemp oil in with my Flax oil, together they make the prefect balance. 

This is also a Godsend for me -- > Sarsaparilla 
http://www.rain-tree.com/sarsaparilla.htm



> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*BIOLOGICAL ACTIVITIES AND CLINICAL RESEARCH*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Clinical research has validated the traditional use of sarsaparilla for skin conditions such as psoriasis, eczema, acne, and leprosy. In 1942, it was reported in the New England Journal of Medicine to improve the condition of psoriasis dramatically. There the results of a clinical study with 92 patients was detailed which reported that it improved psoriasis lesions in 62% of cases and completely cleared lesions in 18% of cases. One of the possible mechanisms of action in psoriasis is sarsaparilla's blood cleansing properties. Individuals with psoriasis have been found to have high levels of endotoxins circulating in the bloodstream (endotoxins are cell wall fragments of normal gut bacteria). Sarsaponin, one of sarsaparilla's main steriods, was found to bind to these endotoxins and remove them, thus improving psoriasis. [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]This endotoxin-binding action is probably why the root has been used for centuries as a *"blood purifier."* Other health conditions associated with high endotoxin levels include *eczema,* arthritis, and ulcerative colitis. Sarsaparilla's effective use in the treatment of leprosy has been documented in a 1959 human trial. The effectiveness of sarsaparilla in the treatment of adolescent *acne* caused by excessive androgens has received some experimental support as well.[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] A 2001 U.S. patent was filed on sarsaparilla (Smilax china) for psoriasis and respiratory diseases. This patent cited clinical observations and studies with children and human adults with _Psoriasis vulgaris_, pustular psoriasis, erythroderma psoriaticum lesions, and associated itching-reporting marked clinical improvements with *d**osages of 3-6 g daily*. It also reported that, upon discontinuation of sarsaparilla after only two months of treatment, there was further gradual remission of lesions and no side effects. In addition, this patent indicated sarsaparilla was shown to be a *preventative and therapeutic agent for respiratory and allergic diseases such as acute bronchitis, bronchial asthma, asthmatic bronchitis, and chronic bronchitis.* Again, these studies and observations reported in the patent have yet to be published in any peer-reviewed journals.[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sarsaparilla has long been used in the treatment of syphilis. Clinical observations in China demonstrated that sarsaparilla was effective (according to blood tests) in about 90% of acute and 50% of chronic cases. In the 1950s the antibiotic properties of sarsaparilla were documented; other studies documented its antifungal and antimycobacterial activities. Its anti-inflammatory activity has been demonstrated in several in vitro and in vivo studies, using different laboratory-induced models of arthritis and inflammation. One of these studies attributes the beneficial effect for arthritis to sarsaparilla's immune modulatory action. Sarsaparilla also has demonstrated liver protective effects in rats, with researchers concluding that it is able to prevent immune-mediated liver injury. Improvement of appetite and digestion has been noted with sarsaparilla, as well as its diuretic actions in humans. T*he root has been reported to have stimulatory activity on the kidneys in humans and, in chronic nephritis, it was shown to increase the urinary excretion of uric acid.*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]



The last sentence just solidifies the fact that Sarsaparilla is the perfect complement to CHL for me.

I just started taking sarsaparilla again a week ago for my fingers, they flare up from time to time and I have found that in that short time my face and my fingers are clearing up which caused me to do some research. This explains a LOT!! :scratchch


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I would like to add that I am pimple free this morning!!


----------



## kitamay

I just wanted to update everyone and tell them that my face looks great! I feel so great. I haven't had sking this smooth and clear, since before puberty. I did the ACV scrub that Sheba1 mentioned and went to bed with my chlorella mask on my face 3 times and I feel like I look like a new person. I AM SO HAPPY!!!!!!!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

kitamay said:


> I just wanted to update everyone and tell them that my face looks great! I feel so great. I haven't had sking this smooth and clear, since before puberty. I* did the ACV scrub that Sheba1 mentioned and went to bed with my chlorella mask on my face 3 times* and I feel like I look like a new person. I AM SO HAPPY!!!!!!!!


 Oh my!  I'm going to have to try this.


----------



## Pooks

Hi everyone, its week 4 for me, and I've just upped to 8g (Sun Chlorella tabs).  Every time I up my dosage the farties return    for a day or two before normalising.

In other news, my hair is growing... The combo of CHL and drinking nettle are helping me to pinch quite a bit of NG at the roots of my plaits.  My skin is also improving, I'm noticing some scars fading, and I have had very few spots.  I'm gonnna check my weight tomorrow morning, I have a suspicion that I've lost a lil' weight.  I will be going back to exercise this week to maximise the benefits. 

What I can't see so far, I know is taking place on the inside, CHL is working for my goooooooood!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

pookiwah said:


> Hi everyone, its week 4 for me, and I've just upped to 8g (Sun Chlorella tabs).  Every time I up my dosage the farties return    for a day or two before normalising.
> 
> In other news, my hair is growing... The combo of CHL and drinking nettle are helping me to pinch quite a bit of NG at the roots of my plaits.  My skin is also improving, I'm noticing some scars fading, and I have had very few spots.  I'm gonnna check my weight tomorrow morning, I have a suspicion that I've lost a lil' weight.  I will be going back to exercise this week to maximise the benefits.
> 
> What I can't see so far, I know is taking place on the inside, CHL is working for my goooooooood!



LOL  I had the farties something terrible there for a minute, now I don't fart at all  I think that the CHL fighting the bad bacteria when you first start taking it after a while the bad bacteria gives up and stands down while CHL takes over. That's why it's important to take it every day so your tummy can settle down.


----------



## Pooks

Haven't missed a day so far AtlantaJJ!! 

I'm also going to try Sheba1's BS/ACV exfoliating recipe, Mummy says (Jamaican accent) "all you do is worry bout yuh head, head, head, [hair] like yuh don't have no face!"


----------



## AtlantaJJ

pookiwah said:


> Haven't missed a day so far AtlantaJJ!!
> 
> I'm also going to try Sheba1's BS/AVC exfoliating recipe, Mummy says (Jamaican accent) "all you do is worry bout yuh head, head, head, [hair] like yuh don't have no face!"


Hahahaha!! I could hear her saying that in my head as I was reading!


----------



## ladytee2

I really feel awesome. This morning I was thinking I feel like a new person. I feel energized. I usually feel sluggish and tired in the mornings. I used to feel wiped out and exhaust on the way home from work in the evenings. I want to do a happy dance. I am green for life. I just need to figure out how to get my family green.


----------



## NOLA2NY

Hi ladies I just wanted to check in and say Hi!
I attempted to read the entire thread before throwing my two cents in but whew!!! Any way here's my spill...

I been taking Chlorella since last april but only 2g/1g a day. The only brand I used during this time period was The vitamin shoppe super chlorella 1000mg.  http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=VS-1115Primarily because I didn't want to take a million pills. I also took wheatgrass pills ocassionally. When taking this dosage I got really good growth. My beautician at the time asked me what I was taking because my hair was growing very fast. I even replied to a thread before about my growth and all the other benefits I experienced while taking my new staple.  
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=4676489&highlight=#post4676489

Since this thread began I decided to  increase my dosage and experiment with the powder form. Two weeks ago I began taking 6 gms of Pure Planet Chlorella. I didn't have any detox symptoms I'm assuming because I have been taking it for so long. For anyone who is taking Pure Planet it is harvested in California and the CGF is 18.8% in every 3g dosages which is 564mg. I called the company to get this information and I purchased this brand from whole foods. 

 Pure Chlorella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://www.pureplanet.com/AllPPProducts.aspx?Page=2&CID=103
http://www.pureplanet.com/ProductPage.aspx?ItemID=629
Nature’s most effective chelater of heavy metals, this unique organism is the fastest replicating single celled plant ever studied, producing a powerful growth modulating RNA or nucleic acid that enhances the function of cell growth called CGF or the chlorella growth factor. Our highly assimible shattered cell chlorella meets the highest standards anywhere! 

I love chlorella and I think you guys are doing a great job at promoting its benefits!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

mariofmagdal said:


> Congratulations on your one month. Wow, you have so many good things going on. Just wait until that Spirulina kicks in, your energy level will soar! Glad to be GREEN!


 
ooooh i need the energy soar badly!!! i feel like i could sleep for 15 hours a day!!

to the person that said is it crazy to feel prettier? no as i feel mucgh prettier my face has a lovely natural glow and some teenage marks i had from spots have faded out!!

i have only used the chlorella mask 4 times but its a keeper leaving it on over night has the best effect, i'm in love with this stuff


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Blaque*Angel said:


> ooooh i need the energy soar badly!!! i feel like i could sleep for 15 hours a day!!
> 
> to the person that said is it crazy to feel prettier? no as i feel mucgh prettier my face has a lovely natural glow and some teenage marks i had from spots have faded out!!
> 
> i have only used the chlorella mask 4 times but its a keeper leaving it on over night has the best effect, i'm in love with this stuff


Okay that settles it. I GOT to do this tonight! 

I have been so focused on getting my internal situation straight NOW I can focus on my masks etc.  I just wanted to stop the breakouts. That's done. I must say in spite of the breakouts, the marks they are leaving behind are not that dark so I don't have much to do to fade them. That's a plus!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Jaxhair said:


> *Blaque, I second Mario in congratulating you on your one month chlor anniversary! Fab stuff happening there but the chest hair . You got me inspecting my chest now... I've always had some facial hair which I really don't like a tweeze as soon as I can..... can't deal with more in unusual lady places. I think the Spir will help with energy too. Mine's off the chain! *!


 
lol, i pulled the 2 strands of hair off my chest with a quicknessi pray for NO MORE!!!!!

I had so so much energy the first few weeks, but not so much now...i'm not tired, it just feels like my body is recovering from the stuff i have been through in the last 15 months.... 2 pregnancies, 2 babies, near death experience, emergency op, lack of sleep etc etc


----------



## Pooks

Blaque*Angel said:


> lol, i pulled the 2 strands of hair off my chest with a quicknessi pray for NO MORE!!!!!
> 
> I had so so much energy the first few weeks, but not so much now...i'm not tired, it just feels like my body is recovering from the *stuff i have been through in the last 15 months.... 2 pregnancies, 2 babies, near death experience, emergency op, lack of sleep etc etc*


 

Whoa  I'm praying for your energy soar too!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I agree with the posters in this thread that the CHL works really well when you work out a little, do some walking or other activities and drink plenty of water. That makes the difference for me and my energy during the day.


----------



## mariofmagdal

ladytee2 said:


> I really feel awesome. This morning I was thinking I feel like a new person. I feel energized. I usually feel sluggish and tired in the mornings. I used to feel wiped out and exhaust on the way home from work in the evenings. I want to do a happy dance. I am green for life. I just need to figure out how to get my family green.


 

When you figure out the family secret to getting them GREEN,  please pass it along, I am right there with you! I only have the 3 kiddos on it, hubby, son, and mom are next.


----------



## sqzbly1908

Hi Friends - I have jumped on the train to Chlorella-Land - 

I just bought some Earthrise Chlorella - Just wondering - is it still okay to take hair vitamins (Maxi-Hair) and flax seed supplements while taking the Chlorella - or is that too much? 

Last question(s) - are all the aforementioned Chlorella brands noted above (with the exception of the powder) require taking larger quantities or is there one out there that has a "serving size: 2 tablets maybe 3 max? 

*Sorry if this has been asked and answered!!!! *

TIA -


----------



## mariofmagdal

sqzbly1908 said:


> Hi Friends - I have jumped on the train to Chlorella-Land -
> 
> I just bought some Earthrise Chlorella - Just wondering - is it still okay to take hair vitamins (Maxi-Hair) and flax seed supplements while taking the Chlorella - or is that too much?
> 
> Last question(s) - are all the aforementioned Chlorella brands noted above (with the exception of the powder) require taking larger quantities or is there one out there that has a "serving size: 2 tablets maybe 3 max?
> 
> *Sorry if this has been asked and answered!!!! *
> 
> TIA -


 

I am still finishing up my supplements until they are out. Although there probably is no real need to do so; I may continue on a select few of them until I have completed at least 6 months on my new regimen so I can see where I am with all of this. So far, it's easy being GREEN!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

ladytee2 said:


> I really feel awesome. This morning I was thinking I feel like a new person. I feel energized. I usually feel sluggish and tired in the mornings. I used to feel wiped out and exhaust on the way home from work in the evenings. I want to do a happy dance.* I am green for life. I just need to figure out how to get my family green.[/*quote]
> Ahhh! More declarations of green for life!  Another convert.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

sqzbly1908 said:


> Hi Friends - I have jumped on the train to Chlorella-Land -
> 
> I just bought some Earthrise Chlorella - Just wondering - is it still okay to take hair vitamins (Maxi-Hair) and flax seed supplements while taking the Chlorella - or is that too much?
> 
> Last question(s) - are all the aforementioned Chlorella brands noted above (with the exception of the powder) require taking larger quantities or is there one out there that has a "serving size: 2 tablets maybe 3 max?
> 
> *Sorry if this has been asked and answered!!!! *
> 
> TIA -


 Welcome!  I can't speak for you about the tablets as mine required more (source naturals) and I focus on the powder unless I have to take the tablets (on the go). I think that you should look at post 2 of this thread. I pasted the nutrients in chlorella. They should cover all your nutrient needs but if you want to take more, there are those that do here. Flaxeed is different, and you may want to take that but it's up to you again.


----------



## LaidBak

sqzbly1908 said:


> Hi Friends - I have jumped on the train to Chlorella-Land -
> 
> I just bought some Earthrise Chlorella - Just wondering - is it still okay to take hair vitamins (Maxi-Hair) and flax seed supplements while taking the Chlorella - or is that too much?
> 
> Last question(s) - are all the aforementioned Chlorella brands noted above (with the exception of the powder) require taking larger quantities or is there one out there that has a "serving size: 2 tablets maybe 3 max?
> 
> *Sorry if this has been asked and answered!!!! *
> 
> TIA -


 
I was wondering about both those questions.  I stopped taking my regular daily multivitamin because I thought it might be overkill. I mean some stuff just gets flushed out of your system if you take too much so it would just be a waste.  Maybe I'll alternate daily until the old supplements run out.  

I have taken the big 1000mg pills (Super Chlorella).  And currently I am taking Sun Chlorella which are the teeny tiny pills (15 pills per serving).  I cant imagine them making a pill much bigger than the 1000mg one.  I mean, I think you pretty much determine what your serving will be.  But I think 3 of the Super Chlorella (3g) is a respectable daily amount.  

I take 15 tiny pills, 3 times a day for a total of 9000mg a day.  What a pain!  I am thinking of going back to Super Chlorella and taking 1 pill every hour that I am awake.  Maybe then it won't feel like such a chore.


----------



## CurlyMoo

I've increased my dosage to 5 teaspoons. How many grams is that? And how do I know how many grams I'm taking for future reference? Thanks.


----------



## CurliDiva

Something weird happened the other day - I took my chlorella powder in the a.m. while working from home and ate light breakfast.

By the time I went my lunch appointment, I felt SICK to my stomach.

I barely made it to the restroom before I started VOMITING!

Needless to say I didn't TOUCH  any food until that evening.

Did I make the mistake of eating with my dose????

 I usually take it at night before bed.


----------



## Mz DEE DEE

CurlyMoo said:


> I've increased my dosage to 5 teaspoons. How many grams is that? And how do I know how many grams I'm taking for future reference? Thanks.




if youre taking the source naturals chorella powder i think 5tsp is 15 grams because it says approx 3g for each teaspoon..it should say how much each tsp is worth on the back of the container of whichever brand you take


----------



## Pam Pam

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Pam, I have read past this post 3 times and didn't realize none of those times you were addressing me!! I'm such an airhead... Your poor baby over there suffering all cuz of me...
> 
> The chlorella, I mixed about 1 gram of it with some Cetaphil lotion and rub it over my face at night along my body as well.. Another amazing thing that stopped my skin from being dry is emu oil.... I order it from ebay from a lady called Ginny's Cajun Emu Farm... It's like 20 bucks for an 8 ounce bottle. I use it religiously all over my body, and have done so before the chlorella.. I tmakes my skin feel like silk and it's very smooth and lovely... I also take flax oil.... ! TBsp daily does the trick.. At the end of the day, I can wipe my forehead or my face, adn see it on my hand, and so it definitely translates through the body, through the pores, to the outside of the skin keeping it moisturized and supple, without dryness..
> 
> Someoen was telling me that because we tend to grow up on so many processed foods etc, adn foods that have been stripped of their nutrients, even our grains etc... that we lack omega's in our diet.. the proper fatty acids... And so in animals that are only fed certain types of feed, and usually lacking omega's, that the animals have eczema or develop it. I wish I could say this all more eloquently, but I'm tired and sleepy... my thoughts are running all over the place..
> Anyways, because of eating processed foods,t he animals too develop eczema... So basically any diet lacking omega fatty acids makes a person prone to eczema.. When I take flax oil daily, I have no problems with flare ups and my skin becomes a dream..
> HTH and makes sense.


 
You answered my question about my dry skin before I asked it.  I wanted to know if chl would help that.  Processed foods is probably the culprit.  Since I've done chl, I've started eating more raw veggies and not so much meat.

We had chicken wings tonight and I told my baby, that's it.  We are going to eat more healthy.  Her first example starts at home.

Thanks for the tips about eczema.


----------



## Pam Pam

Blaque*Angel said:


> Month One Update...
> 
> My skin feels very smooth, My eyes are whiter, I do not feel hungry, My stomache looks smaller and my incision scars from my emergency operation in December feel funny, they completely healed hard but now they feel smoother?
> 
> I notice even if I do not consume as much water as I should Chlorella has me going toilet A LOT!! Maybe I'm loosing water weight? My body feels firmer, Like it did when I was going to the gym daily!
> 
> Also my energy has greatly decreased, I crave sleep!
> I get my full 8 hours at night but then nap in the day?
> I'm usually the type that can manage on 5 hours sleep a night!!
> 
> Hair growth, my new nape is thick and bushy  I have noticed a few strands of chest hair!!!  I have had to get my legs waxed for the first time in my life!!
> 
> I added Spirulina about 8 days ago...


 
Me too.  I'm am sleepy all the time, but I think it's a symptom of detox, right?  I need to get the spirulina.  I think someone said it gives energy.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

sqzbly1908 said:


> Hi Friends - I have jumped on the train to Chlorella-Land -
> 
> I just bought some Earthrise Chlorella - Just wondering - is it still okay to take hair vitamins (Maxi-Hair) and flax seed supplements while taking the Chlorella - or is that too much?
> 
> Last question(s) - are all the aforementioned Chlorella brands noted above (with the exception of the powder) require taking larger quantities or is there one out there that has a "serving size: 2 tablets maybe 3 max?
> 
> *Sorry if this has been asked and answered!!!! *
> 
> TIA -


I think the CHL is a perfect complement to flax seeds. I think of flaxseeds as a food not a supplement.  CHL is food as well.  So I look at it like this, would I give up collards because I started eating spinage?  I like taking flax every day because it keeps me good an regular. I suggest that you stay on it because it's a good source of fiber. The CHL is not high in fiber.


----------



## LaidBak

CurliDiva said:


> Something weird happened the other day - I took my chlorella powder in the a.m. while working from home and ate light breakfast.
> 
> By the time I went my lunch appointment, I felt SICK to my stomach.
> 
> I barely made it to the restroom before I started VOMITING!
> 
> Needless to say I didn't TOUCH any food until that evening.
> 
> Did I make the mistake of eating with my dose????
> 
> I usually take it at night before bed.


 
I don't think you made a mistake.  I only take mine with food and I've never even felt queasy.  Now on the other hand if I take, for example, a multivit on an empty stomach--dry heaves are always the result.


----------



## LaidBak

AtlantaJJ said:


> I think the CHL is a perfect complement to flax seeds. I think of flaxseeds as a food not a supplement. *CHL is food as well*. So I look at it like this, would I give up collards because I started eating spinage? I like taking flax every day because it keeps me good an regular. I suggest that you stay on it because it's a good source of fiber. The CHL is not high in fiber.


 
I *TOTALLY* keep forgetting that chlorella is a food and not a supplement.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

LaidBak said:


> I *TOTALLY* keep forgetting that chlorella is a food and not a supplement.


It's easy to do because its in a powder or tablet form. I started thinking of other foods that would complement the CHL because as wonderful as it is, it's not the end all be all. Even while taking higher amounts we still need fresh fruits and veggies for bulk and fiber and we need protein.  I eat almonds every day because of the fiber, I have flaxseeds in my morning smoothie and I do a protein powder either soy, hemp or whey.  Then I'll have chicken, fish or tofu for my additonal protein.   I don't think I have had beef since I've been on the CHL, I haven't had any desire for it at all....:scratchch  

I haven't taken a multi since I've been on the CHL, but I still take other herbs as needed.


----------



## Pam Pam

Is anyone craving salt?  I am craving salt all day.  I have been drinking only water these past few days but the desire for salt is unbelievable.

Does anyone have explanation of this?


----------



## Dare~to~Dream

*Vitacost offered me a *replacement* order or a credit since it seems that my original order was "lost in transit."  I accepted the credit...so I won't be starting Chlorella anytime soon.   I'm still taking Chlorophyll which is enough for me and I am going to take the green powder (which has chlorella, spirulina and a whole bunch of  other good stuff) soon. *


----------



## silkii_locks

Hi Ladies,
Just wanted to ask if anyone has thought about juicing to take the powder form.  I mean juicing fresh fruits and veggies and mixing the powder in with that.  My mom does this just about every morning minus the chlorella.  She's made all types of potions for me and they really give you kick that lasts all day.  Her mixes usually contain cucumber, carrots, celery and she may add an apple for sweetness and even sweetpotato for thickness and creaminess. But the possibilities are endless, you can add broccoli, squash, spinach pretty much anything except bananas because they have no juice.  And Ladies it really doesn't taste half bad, but that's beside the point it's the benefits that were interested in, right?

So I was thinking that this would be the perfect thing to mix with the chlorella, you get all the servings of veggies and fruit needed for the day, it would be cheaper IMHO in the long run and what can be better than freshly juiced veggies and fruit?  

Unfortunately I won't be able to start the juicing right away b/c juicers are loud enough to wake the dead and I don't think my roommates would appreciate that @7a.m., but I'm going to be moving within the next few weeks so I'll start then.  But if there's anyone interested I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## PGirl

LaidBak said:


> I was wondering about both those questions. I stopped taking my regular daily multivitamin because I thought it might be overkill. I mean some stuff just gets flushed out of your system if you take too much so it would just be a waste. Maybe I'll alternate daily until the old supplements run out.
> 
> I have taken the big *1000g pills (Super Chlorella*). And currently I am taking Sun Chlorella which are the teeny tiny pills (15 pills per serving). I cant imagine them making a pill much bigger than the 1000g one. I mean, I think you pretty much determine what your serving will be. But I think 3 of the Super Chlorella (3g) is a respectable daily amount.
> 
> I take 15 tiny pills, 3 times a day for a total of 9000g a day. What a pain! I am thinking of going back to Super Chlorella and taking 1 pill every hour that I am awake. Maybe then it won't feel like such a chore.


 
I thought Super Chlorella was 1000mg not 1000g ?????? 

You might try the powder form.  I drink it with Naked Juice's Green Machine and I love it.  It was strange at first but I really enjoy the taste now.  And the pain from my pinched nerve is gone for 2 weeks and counting!

I'm so happy for Chlorella.  She changed my life forever.  Mom and Dad started 3gs today.


----------



## ladytee2

AtlantaJJ said:


> I think the CHL is a perfect complement to flax seeds. I think of flaxseeds as a food not a supplement. CHL is food as well. So I look at it like this, would I give up collards because I started eating spinage? I like taking flax every day because it keeps me good an regular. I suggest that you stay on it because it's a good source of fiber. The CHL is not high in fiber.


 
When you put it that way should we look at chlorella as a meal replacement or snack maybe?  Should I reduce my calorie intake?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

AtlantaJJ said:


> I think the CHL is a perfect complement to flax seeds. I think of flaxseeds as a food not a supplement. CHL is food as well. So I look at it like this, would I give up collards because I started eating spinage? I like taking flax every day because it keeps me good an regular. I suggest that you stay on it because it's a good source of fiber. The CHL is not high in fiber.


 

Agreed they're both foods.  CHL actually does have fiber. You have to check out page one, the second post of this thread for all the vitamins and nutrients provided by chlorella. However flaxseeds are good for you so please introduce them if you wish!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

CurliDiva said:


> Something weird happened the other day - I took my chlorella powder in the a.m. while working from home and ate light breakfast.
> 
> By the time I went my lunch appointment, I felt SICK to my stomach.
> 
> I barely made it to the restroom before I started VOMITING!
> 
> Needless to say I didn't TOUCH any food until that evening.
> 
> Did I make the mistake of eating with my dose????
> 
> I usually take it at night before bed.


 
You have to do what works for you. Take it the way you normally take it. Then if you have more problems, you might have to reduce your dose. Another issue, could just be a stomach bug...something that you ate that made you sick.


----------



## sunflower

Blasted LHCF!!! Oh the health, product, junky called out to me and I went and got some Chlorella.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

sunflower said:


> Blasted LHCF!!! Oh the health, product, junky called out to me and I went and got some Chlorella.


 
Welcome Sunflower
What kind are you taking?


----------



## jerseygurl

Hi ladies I'm back. So I degreened but I took my CHL few hours ago so hopefully I should be greened up in a few. 

I need to be serious with my chlorella.

Ladies you rock!!! Good to be Green!!!!


----------



## mariofmagdal

jerseygurl said:


> Hi ladies I'm back. So I degreened but I took my CHL few hours ago so hopefully I should be greened up in a few.
> 
> I need to be serious with my chlorella.
> 
> Ladies you rock!!! Good to be Green!!!!



Don't worry, you're still a GREENETTE!


----------



## CurlyMoo

Mz DEE DEE said:


> if youre taking the source naturals chorella powder i think 5tsp is 15 grams because it says approx 3g for each teaspoon..it should say how much each tsp is worth on the back of the container of whichever brand you take


 
Thank you. WOW, so I was really taking 12 grams all this time not 9. Opps! I got caught not reading the label correctly.   I have a monster of a headache today. And I was coasting on 12 too. I may drop back, but I really want to make sure I get enough iron, zinc, cooper and significant hair growth and color to my grays from CHL. We'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Ladies, it just goes to show you that CHL is still in your body and working it's little magic even if you take a few days off. I was still green when I ran out and couldn't take it for 2 days. Although it was lighter green in color. 

How can I put this delicately, I don't know if this is a good thing but the stands of my hair are now nearly as thick as my pubic hair.  I have long strong pubic hair growing out of my head but softer. The strands are so THICK I could actually stick them in a needle and sow a hole in my blouse.


----------



## Essensual

Hey Ladies, 

Still going strong with my CHL. I try to check in daily but time doesn't allow. I recently increased to 8gms. I was 10gms for a minute, but it was too much too soon -- so I decreased to 6 and worked my way back up to 8gm. (Jarrow 400mg capsules). 

So since I began I've experienced many of the things others here have reported. Initally a little nausea (1 day) and gassiness (almost none now). 

On a positive note: I am definitely GREEN. My mood is mellow. Stress response is phenomenal. My nails look whiter and they are certainly longer. Not sure about growth but that's not my main focus with CHL. I will however post another progress pic in the siggy at the end of March. 

I absolutely have more energy (without the iron supplement for anemia). My last set of labs show my hemoglobin increasing! For me, this is MAJOR! I have another appt later this week. My skin is clearer and smoother.

I would really like to see the brighter eyes, and decreased cravings everyone else is seeing. I would love to be able to ignore sweets/carbs but that just aint my testimony right now. Luckily, I've got enough energy now to do the "Mile a Day" Challenge. I have increased my water intake. For a moment I was seriously dehydrated.

All in all, CHL is a new staple of mine! I'm looking forward to more great things to report.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

AtlantaJJ said:


> *Okay that settles it. I GOT to do this tonight!*
> 
> I have been so focused on getting my internal situation straight NOW I can focus on my masks etc. I just wanted to stop the breakouts. That's done. I must say in spite of the breakouts, the marks they are leaving behind are not that dark so I don't have much to do to fade them. That's a plus!


 


please try it and report back


----------



## Blaque*Angel

pookiwah said:


> Whoa  I'm praying for your energy soar too!


 
aw thanks, its been a long hard road but my beautiful boys and hubby have kept me strong


----------



## Blaque*Angel

mariofmagdal said:


> When you figure out the family secret to getting them GREEN, please pass it along, I am right there with you! I only have the 3 kiddos on it, hubby, son, and mom are next.


 

speaking of family, my mom, three sisters and brother in law have gone green 

my cousin and another sister want in on it too!!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Pam Pam said:


> Me too. I'm am sleepy all the time, but I think it's a symptom of detox, right? I need to get the spirulina. I think someone said it gives energy.


 
i'm not sure if its a sign of me detoxing,but i thought my detox stage was over? i got neck pain, a rash, loads of energy and extreme thirst when i was detoxing


----------



## Jaxhair

Blaque*Angel said:


> lol, i pulled the 2 strands of hair off my chest with a quicknessi pray for NO MORE!!!!!
> 
> I had so so much energy the first few weeks, but not so much now...i'm not tired, it just feels like my body is recovering from the stuff i have been through in the last 15 months.... *2 pregnancies, 2 babies, near death experience, emergency op, lack of sleep etc etc*



Jeez girl, sound like you've been through the mill! Throwing tons of healing vibes your way! 



silkii_locks said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Just wanted to ask if anyone has thought about juicing to take the powder form. I mean juicing fresh fruits and veggies and mixing the powder in with that. My mom does this just about every morning minus the chlorella. She's made all types of potions for me and they really give you kick that lasts all day. Her mixes usually contain cucumber, carrots, celery and she may add an apple for sweetness and even sweetpotato for thickness and creaminess. But the possibilities are endless, you can add broccoli, squash, spinach pretty much anything except bananas because they have no juice. And Ladies it really doesn't taste half bad, but that's beside the point it's the benefits that were interested in, right?
> 
> So I was thinking that this would be the perfect thing to mix with the chlorella, you get all the servings of veggies and fruit needed for the day, it would be cheaper IMHO in the long run and what can be better than freshly juiced veggies and fruit?
> 
> Unfortunately I won't be able to start the juicing right away b/c juicers are loud enough to wake the dead and I don't think my roommates would appreciate that @7a.m., but I'm going to be moving within the next few weeks so I'll start then. But if there's anyone interested I'd love to hear about it.



Hey Silkii, I juice and smoothie everyday and mix my chlorella in with my juices. Adds a wonderful dark green to them. I started adding spirulina too but those babies make my smoothies smell and taste bad . 

I love juicing the really fibrous veg especially, eg carrots, sweet potatoes and then smoothie the soft fruits - bananas, avocadoes etc for a bit of texture. Works well for me, and it's so good knowing I take my recommended 5 a day with one 'meal' and everything I take on top of that is a good extra.

Still green here and loving it!


----------



## Urban

OK, I've read so many pages and I just wanted to ask a couple of questions. I usually don't like when people ask questions without reading the thread ... but this one is 302 pages  ... can't read all of them at the moment, and have just bought some chlorella and spirulina.

1) *What is "going green?"* - Does that mean your doodoo turns green. Ewww lol.

2) For those taking both *Chlorella* and *Spirulina*, *what proportions are you taking?* I read one post that says half as much Chlorella as Spirulina... is that what everyone is sticking to?

Thanks ladies.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Urban said:


> OK, I've read so many pages and I just wanted to ask a couple of questions. I usually don't like when people ask questions without reading the thread ... but this one is 302 pages  ... can't read all of them at the moment, and have just bought some chlorella and spirulina.
> 
> 1) *What is "going green?"* - Does that mean your doodoo turns green. Ewww lol.
> 
> 2) For those taking both *Chlorella* and *Spirulina*, *what proportions are you taking?* I read one post that says half as much Chlorella as Spirulina... is that what everyone is sticking to?
> 
> Thanks ladies.



Hi There,

Welcome! Basically the answer to both questions is yes. However, with regards to the Spr/Chl ratio, it is not set in stone. I started at equal amounts and worked my way up to the proper 2:1 ratio, which gave me the chance to see how my body responded.

Most importantly, I can't stress how important a role your water intake will be. Drink plenty, as this will speed your detox and offer relief.

Anymore questions ask away, we GREENIES are great about helping one another. Glad to be GREEN!


----------



## GinnyP

belle_reveuse28 said:


> I was in Chesapeake, I'm in Woodbridge now.  Are you in Chesapeake?  Yeah, I've been workign out since January 7.  So for about 2 months, but I've skipped some weeks here and there.  I started at 207, I'm down to 197 now.  I was discouraged because of the scale moving so slow, but I was told since I had been lifting weights regularly, that muscle weighs more than fat, and so I wouldn't see a huge change in teh numbers.  I keep that in mind when I want the scale to differ hugely...



Wow great job!!!!


----------



## NewlyNature12

I just started taking Chlorella.  I would like to attribute my new found energy to the pills, but I'm only taking 1 gram a day until my body gets adjusted.  It's probably in my head.  I've also added flax seed pills twice daily.  We'll see what happens!


----------



## sheba1

Urban said:


> OK, I've read so many pages and I just wanted to ask a couple of questions. I usually don't like when people ask questions without reading the thread ... but this one is 302 pages  ... can't read all of them at the moment, and have just bought some chlorella and spirulina.
> 
> 1) *What is "going green?"* - Does that mean your doodoo turns green. Ewww lol.
> 
> 2) For those taking both *Chlorella* and *Spirulina*, *what proportions are you taking?* I read one post that says half as much Chlorella as Spirulina... is that what everyone is sticking to?
> 
> Thanks ladies.



Hey there, Urban!  Welcome 

Mariofmagdal is the bomb so she answered your questions above.  But if you have more, take a look at the first couple of posts in the thread.  There's a kind of "quick start guide" that's sure to give you a head start.

Oh, and "going green" is when your bms turn a shade of green from chlorella use.   You'll understand how exciting it is when you start seeing the changes in your body. lol


----------



## AtlantaJJ

ladytee2 said:


> When you put it that way should we look at chlorella as a meal replacement or snack maybe?  Should I reduce my calorie intake?



I wouldn't call it a meal replacement on its own, it depends what you mix it with. In a glass of water alone, I would not consider it a meal replacement, the calories are very small depending on the amount you take but I use it as a part of  my meal, which is fresh or frozen berries, soy milk, hemp protein, flaxseeds, and flax or hempseed oil for instance (I put the kitchen sink in there some days )



luckiestdestiny said:


> Agreed they're both foods.  CHL actually does have fiber. You have to check out page one, the second post of this thread for all the vitamins and nutrients provided by chlorella. However flaxseeds are good for you so please introduce them if you wish!



The amount of fiber is VERY small compared to the recommended daily allowance which is 30 grams per day. I did read your post and CHL does have fiber but you would have to take ALOT to get 30 grams of fiber per day  



Blaque*Angel said:


> please try it and report back


Shoot I didn't get to it last night, I got in kinda late... I a going to to try it.

I'm just so excited that my face just cleared right up! Yay!! 


ETA:  RDA for Fiber in a 100 gram serving of CHL is:

Moisture:3.6% Protein:60.5% Fat:11.0% Carbohydrate:20.1%* Fiber:0.2%* Ash:4.6% Calories:421/100 grams 

That is VERY small. Do not mistake this as a high fiber food.......   It is high protein which I love, and higher in calories than I expected :scratchch


----------



## Urban

Mariofmagdal and Sheba1 thank you! You ladies rule!


----------



## LaidBak

PGirl said:


> *I thought Super Chlorella was 1000mg not 1000g* ??????
> 
> You might try the powder form.  I drink it with Naked Juice's Green Machine and I love it.  It was strange at first but I really enjoy the taste now.  And the pain from my pinched nerve is gone for 2 weeks and counting!
> 
> I'm so happy for Chlorella.  She changed my life forever.  Mom and Dad started 3gs today.



Oops!  I forgot the "m".  You're right its 1000mg.  I'mma go back and correct it.  Thanks!

PS.....Ladies, I *FINALLY* went green.  Whew!


----------



## Urban

I just took it for the first time! Chlorella and Spirulina in juice. The taste is not too bad, but the smell! phewf! Chug and don't breathe ... that's my motto when I take it again.


----------



## Pooks

Twice a day I tip my 20 'little greenies' in my hand, and when I am done swallowing them I always have some green residue (CHL dust) on my palm.  Now before I would just dust my hands off and KIM.  As of yesterday, I'm mixing a little of my organic body lotion ontop of the leftover CHL in my hand (it goes a little green), and giving my face a little CHL boost.  Every little helps right?   

My skin is doing so much better anyway!  Yay CHL!


----------



## alexstin

CurlyMoo said:


> Ladies, it just goes to show you that CHL is still in your body and working it's little magic even if you take a few days off. I was still green when I ran out and couldn't take it for 2 days. Although it was lighter green in color.
> 
> How can I put this delicately, I don't know if this is a good thing but the stands of my hair are now nearly as thick as my pubic hair.  *I have long strong pubic hair growing out of my head but softer.* The strands are so THICK I could actually stick them in a needle and sow a hole in my blouse.




Hilarious! I want pubic hair too!


----------



## HairHustla

Quote: Originally Posted by CurlyMoo  
Ladies, it just goes to show you that CHL is still in your body and working it's little magic even if you take a few days off. I was still green when I ran out and couldn't take it for 2 days. Although it was lighter green in color. 

How can I put this delicately, I don't know if this is a good thing but the stands of my hair are now nearly as thick as my pubic hair.  I have long strong pubic hair growing out of my head but softer. The strands are so THICK I could actually stick them in a needle and sow a hole in my blouse. 

Wowness!  

I sure how it can get the gray outta mine I am in my 30's and this is not what I imagined would happen right now, I thought I would be much older so I am holding out hope on that end too !!!


----------



## kryolnapps

CurlyMoo said:


> Ladies, it just goes to show you that CHL is still in your body and working it's little magic even if you take a few days off. I was still green when I ran out and couldn't take it for 2 days. Although it was lighter green in color.
> 
> How can I put this delicately, I don't know if this is a good thing but the stands of my hair are now nearly as thick as my pubic hair.  I have long strong pubic hair growing out of my head but softer. The strands are so THICK I could actually stick them in a needle and sow a hole in my blouse.


 


alexstin said:


> Hilarious! I want pubic hair too!


 

I thought that was funny as well! I almost choked while drinking my green smoothie!!


----------



## yodie

My cycle is officially 9 days late. She's MIA. Chl has to be the culprit because I haven't started anything else.

I'm usually like clockwork. Maybe chl is regulating everything in my body. Hmm... I don't know.
 I'm not stressed and I'm very celibate, so it has to be chl. 

Anybody else skipping cycles?


----------



## mw138

Pam Pam said:


> Is anyone craving salt? I am craving salt all day. I have been drinking only water these past few days but the desire for salt is unbelievable.
> 
> Does anyone have explanation of this?


 
I'm not craving salt, but I have noticed that I'm thirsty more often. I always drink at least 60oz of water each day, so this is new to me. I'm usually content with my 60 oz, but I've been gulping down the water recently!


----------



## Pam Pam

Now this might sound strange, but I noticed that my bbs aren't as lumpy or "fibrous" as they used to be.  I was moving my baby's elbow out of my chest and I'm like, wait a minute, where is the lumpiness that's usually there.  It is gone.  I am so shocked.  I don't know if it was fat deposits or what, but they are gone on both.  I know some women have fibrous bbs and I thought I was one of them.  I don't know if it's the increase water I'm drinking or the chl or the combination.

But now that I'm thinking abou it, some of you said you see a decrease in cellulite.  I wonder if that's what it was?

In other news, I can't find my chl, dangit.  I can't skip a day; I just can't.

ETA:  I found it. 4g down!!!  Yay!!!


----------



## mariofmagdal

yodie said:


> My cycle is officially 9 days late. She's MIA. Chl has to be the culprit because I haven't started anything else.
> 
> I'm usually like clockwork. Maybe chl is regulating everything in my body. Hmm... I don't know.
> I'm not stressed and I'm very celibate, so it has to be chl.
> 
> Anybody else skipping cycles?


 

I had to search for her too, but she came and went quickly and quietly.

Another great benefit of being GREEN!


----------



## silkii_locks

Jaxhair said:


> Jeez girl, sound like you've been through the mill! Throwing tons of healing vibes your way!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Silkii, I juice and smoothie everyday and mix my chlorella in with my juices. Adds a wonderful dark green to them. I started adding spirulina too but those babies make my smoothies smell and taste bad .
> 
> I love juicing the really fibrous veg especially, eg carrots, sweet potatoes and then smoothie the soft fruits - bananas, avocadoes etc for a bit of texture. Works well for me, and it's so good knowing I take my recommended 5 a day with one 'meal' and everything I take on top of that is a good extra.
> 
> Still green here and loving it!


 
That's great!  I'm going to be starting as soon as I move.


----------



## sheba1

Hey!  I think I have a hair update!  I've been wearing cornrows under my wig and spritzing an ayurveda/aloe/nettle mix on my scalp daily.  I've been taking a high dose of chlorella (15 grams) for the last couple of weeks.  Well... today when I went to wash my hair, I spritzed it with my scalp mixture to help me remove shed hairs before wash.  And my hair was NOTICEABLY thicker at the base.  Almost like when you have a relaxer and the two textures are so noticeable as you have new growth?  That's what it was like!  I was like "what in the world?".  I think it's new growth!  My growth since chlorella appears to be thicker and more tightly packed.

Also, a few weeks ago I was reading a thread about what men considered to be long hair.  I asked my bf, out of curiosity, and he said that hair that stretched out past the sholder was long to him.  Imagine grabbing your hair in one hand and then stretching it straight out to the side with your elbow at a right angle.  I remember doing that and saying, "like this?".  My hair reached just past my shoulder.  Well today I was stretching my hair like that and my bf commented that it stretched well outside my shoulder.  He said it stretched out to my elbow!   I jokingly told him he was silly but you know what?  He was right!  My hair has grown for sure.

Anyhow, I can't wait to straighten my hair again in July.  That will be four months of chlorella use, four months of my ayurvedic reggie and four months from the pic below.  I'll post a visual update for you guys then. 

Green is where it's at!


----------



## jerseygurl

Hi ladies, back on the quest to be green. I have a question though, do any of you ladies experience red eyes in the morning? It's like my eyes are always red in the morning and I can't figure out why.


----------



## MrsMe

*Hello, chlorella bellas!  I see this thread keeps growing and growing...I was gone for just a few days and I had to read five pages of 40 posts! I will never do that again!*
*I'm still at 4g and today I added 400mg. I will slowly increase my way up to 10g that way, so that my body can have time to adjust. I am COMPLETELY GREEN!! Yup, not even a hint of brown anymore! I wake up so easily in the morning now and I am NOT a morning person, so it has helped. My boyfriend even noticed that it helped w/ my appetite because I am "a woman who can eat a lot without feeling guilty or putting on weight" and I usually get cranky if I don't get my food like a baby! *
*I saw a few replies that I really liked but I couldn't quote them all. Thank you to all the ladies who kept updating their progress/symptoms w/ chl. *
*(Special thanks to Sheba1 for her input on skincare! It was really needed!)*


*So here are a few replies that I ABSOLUTELY wanted to answer to....*




luckiestdestiny said:


> Questions for those with acne...how is your diet?


 
*My diet is not the same as last year at all and it has greatly improved. I can officially say that I am eating healthy!  
I realized that I used to eat too much sweets, meat and that a lot of the foods/juices that I consumed had way too much sugars/carbs. How do I know that? Although I haven't exercised regularly since January, I have continued to lose weight. I lost 5 pounds without exercise and without starving. I make sure that I always have fruits available for snacks, at least two to three veggies w/ my lunch/dinner, and always have a fruit with every meal. *
*However, my skin hasn't benefited from that diet change and has gotten even worse over the past few weeks, but this is due to stress (you know how depressed I was a couple of weeks ago) and hormonal acne. I was getting cysts! I hadn't had cysts for the past 5 years and I was horrified by it! So, I started cutting back on the dairy, meats and sugars and then I started getting addicted to health supplements and superfoods... I started w/ ALA, olive leaf extract and I am now on chl. 
I've also been taking EPO and flax seed oil in an attempt to help me with my hormonal symptoms. EPO helped me greatly w/ my PMS symptoms and cramping but my skin is the tough cookie... Flax seed oil turned my skin around in terms of dryness. Winters are usually very tough on it and it cracks all over, but this year I can't complain about dryness. *
*My face isn't on point yet, but I have noticed that I have fewer cysts, they don't last as long as they used to and my scars are starting to fade. I started documenting my "skin progress" after realizing that it was a great way to keep track of it like I did for my hair, so I shall post pics in a few weeks (at best) or months.*
*I believe that I can only benefit from the chl, so it's a keeper for me.* 



AtlantaJJ said:


> Mine needs to be addressed for certain. I'm starting this week. I have been really busy at work and using that as an excuse to not prepare all my meals. That's bad news for me. I also know that I am going through some hormone changes just because of my age and my cycle pattern. That has a little bit to do with it as well. So I have some tweaking to do with the diet, you are right about that. I am also going to take some herbs that are a good for a woman my age anyway. It's funny how I discovered after some research that many of the herbs for women in periomenopause are also the same herbs for acne


 
*YES INDEED! When I told one of my friends that I was taking EPO she told me that it was good for women who have menopausal symptoms, but it also helps young gals like me!  I think that YOU are going to turn me into an herbs addict too...*




truequeen06 said:


> Hey ladies, just giving everyone my update.
> 
> I'm still maintaining at 3 grams of Chlorella a day and I just discovered that they also sell the Green Machine at Costco! Anyways, my skin has not been this clear since I was in middle school. I have no pimples and my scars are fading. *Maybe I'll get the guts to post before and after pictures*.


 
*Please do!! I'm a sucker for pics especially when it involves such great improvement! *



AtlantaJJ said:


> ALA - *Flax Omega 3 and GLA - Hemp oil GLA Omega 9 - are the holy grail for skin problems. I am adding Hemp oil in with my Flax oil, together they make the prefect balance. *
> 
> *This is also a Godsend for me -- > Sarsaparilla *
> http://www.rain-tree.com/sarsaparilla.htm
> 
> 
> 
> The last sentence just solidifies the fact that Sarsaparilla is the perfect complement to CHL for me.
> 
> I just started taking sarsaparilla again a week ago for my fingers, they flare up from time to time and I have found that in that short time my face and my fingers are clearing up which caused me to do some research. This explains a LOT!! :scratchch


 *Now I have to get some more supplements! I must resist!  *
*Can't do it! How long have you been taking these? How did they help?*




kitamay said:


> I just wanted to update everyone and tell them that my face looks great! I feel so great. I haven't had sking this smooth and clear, since before puberty. I did the ACV scrub that Sheba1 mentioned and went to bed with my chlorella mask on my face 3 times and I feel like I look like a new person. I AM SO HAPPY!!!!!!!!


 
*I'm gonna have to keep stalking you...*




AtlantaJJ said:


> Okay that settles it. I GOT to do this tonight!
> 
> I have been so focused on getting my internal situation straight NOW I can focus on my masks etc. I just wanted to stop the breakouts. That's done. I must say in spite of the breakouts, the marks they are leaving behind are not that dark so I don't have much to do to fade them. That's a plus!


 
 *You cannot imagine how glad I am to hear that! It gives me hope!!*


----------



## MrsMe

jerseygurl said:


> Hi ladies, back on the quest to be green. I have a question though, do any of you ladies experience red eyes in the morning? It's like my eyes are always red in the morning and I can't figure out why.


 Mine are too. I also have these eye secretions which are getting a little out of hand! They're all over my inner corner and lashes! Makes me look like I haven't washed my face in the morning so I have to go over each eye again after my face is dry!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

sheba1 said:


> Hey! I think I have a hair update! I've been wearing cornrows under my wig and spritzing an ayurveda/aloe/nettle mix on my scalp daily. I've been taking a high dose of chlorella (15 grams) for the last couple of weeks. Well... today when I went to wash my hair, I spritzed it with my scalp mixture to help me remove shed hairs before wash. And my hair was NOTICEABLY thicker at the base. Almost like when you have a relaxer and the two textures are so noticeable as you have new growth? That's what it was like! I was like "what in the world?". I think it's new growth! My growth since chlorella appears to be thicker and more tightly packed.
> 
> Also, a few weeks ago I was reading a thread about what men considered to be long hair. I asked my bf, out of curiosity, and he said that hair that stretched out past the sholder was long to him. Imagine grabbing your hair in one hand and then stretching it straight out to the side with your elbow at a right angle. I remember doing that and saying, "like this?". My hair reached just past my shoulder. Well today I was stretching my hair like that and my bf commented that it stretched well outside my shoulder. He said it stretched out to my elbow!  I jokingly told him he was silly but you know what? He was right! My hair has grown for sure.
> 
> Anyhow, I can't wait to straighten my hair again in July. *That will be four months of chlorella use, four months of my ayurvedic reggie and four months from the pic below. I'll post a visual update for you guys then. *
> 
> Green is where it's at!


 
Can't wait to see them.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

jerseygurl said:


> Hi ladies, back on the quest to be green. I have a question though, do any of you ladies experience red eyes in the morning? It's like my eyes are always red in the morning and I can't figure out why.


 
 My eyes are whiter after using chlorella.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

perlenoire83 said:


> Mine are too. I also have these eye secretions which are getting a little out of hand! They're all over my inner corner and lashes! Makes me look like I haven't washed my face in the morning so I have to go over each eye again after my face is dry!


 

I do get the eye secretions (like whitish?) but my eye balls are whiter than they've ever been. Maybe there's some cleansing stuff going on in your eyes as well...who knows as chlorella seems to work differently on different stuff as it works on people as individuals.


----------



## starfish

Whoa. I took my bun down, and started putting some ayurvedic oils on my scalp and hair, and my new growth is crazy! So I went to my calendar because, of course it must be time for a perm. (I get a perm every 6-7 weeks, I'm BSL and it doesn't mess my hair up, never has). 
Ummm, it's only been 4 weeks.  I can hardly believe it.  I have 'need a perm better call my sylist stat' new growth, and it's only been a month? I didn't start taking chlorella necessarily for hair growth, just for health, but this is a nice surprise! I'll have to take a picture when I go to my stylist at the end of this month. 

To the lady who asked, I also have been craving and eating salt like crazy. My period starts in two days so that is probably it.  

I have alot of energy in the morning and haven't had a cup of coffee since I started. Don't need it!


----------



## jrae

perlenoire83 said:


> Mine are too. I also have these eye secretions which are getting a little out of hand! They're all over my inner corner and lashes! Makes me look like I haven't washed my face in the morning so I have to go over each eye again after my face is dry!



I had extremely yucky eyes, too.  That phase has ended but I never associated it with chlorella.


----------



## yodie

jerseygurl said:


> Hi ladies, back on the quest to be green. I have a question though, do any of you ladies experience red eyes in the morning? It's like my eyes are always red in the morning and I can't figure out why.


 
Mine are light red with a lot of mucus/eye boogers.  What's up with that?


----------



## ADB

I just started taking my chlorella yesterday!   I'm excited!!! I hope I experience all the good things you ladies have with it.

How many grams are most people taking to see results?

Oh, what is the chlorella face mask?  I tried reading some of the back post but I can't find the information.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

perlenoire83 said:


> *Hello, chlorella bellas!  I see this thread keeps growing and growing...I was gone for just a few days and I had to read five pages of 40 posts! I will never do that again!*
> *I'm still at 4g and today I added 400mg. I will slowly increase my way up to 10g that way, so that my body can have time to adjust. I am COMPLETELY GREEN!! Yup, not even a hint of brown anymore! I wake up so easily in the morning now and I am NOT a morning person, so it has helped. My boyfriend even noticed that it helped w/ my appetite because I am "a woman who can eat a lot without feeling guilty or putting on weight" and I usually get cranky if I don't get my food like a baby! *
> *I saw a few replies that I really liked but I couldn't quote them all. Thank you to all the ladies who kept updating their progress/symptoms w/ chl. *
> *(Special thanks to Sheba1 for her input on skincare! It was really needed!)*
> 
> 
> *So here are a few replies that I ABSOLUTELY wanted to answer to....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My diet is not the same as last year at all and it has greatly improved. I can officially say that I am eating healthy!
> I realized that I used to eat too much sweets, meat and that a lot of the foods/juices that I consumed had way too much sugars/carbs. How do I know that? Although I haven't exercised regularly since January, I have continued to lose weight. I lost 5 pounds without exercise and without starving. I make sure that I always have fruits available for snacks, at least two to three veggies w/ my lunch/dinner, and always have a fruit with every meal. *
> *However, my skin hasn't benefited from that diet change and has gotten even worse over the past few weeks, but this is due to stress (you know how depressed I was a couple of weeks ago) and hormonal acne. I was getting cysts! I hadn't had cysts for the past 5 years and I was horrified by it! So, I started cutting back on the dairy, meats and sugars and then I started getting addicted to health supplements and superfoods... I started w/ ALA, olive leaf extract and I am now on chl.
> I've also been taking EPO and flax seed oil in an attempt to help me with my hormonal symptoms. EPO helped me greatly w/ my PMS symptoms and cramping but my skin is the tough cookie... Flax seed oil turned my skin around in terms of dryness. Winters are usually very tough on it and it cracks all over, but this year I can't complain about dryness. *
> *My face isn't on point yet, but I have noticed that I have fewer cysts, they don't last as long as they used to and my scars are starting to fade. I started documenting my "skin progress" after realizing that it was a great way to keep track of it like I did for my hair, so I shall post pics in a few weeks (at best) or months.*
> *I believe that I can only benefit from the chl, so it's a keeper for me.*
> 
> 
> 
> *YES INDEED! When I told one of my friends that I was taking EPO she told me that it was good for women who have menopausal symptoms, but it also helps young gals like me!  I think that YOU are going to turn me into an herbs addict too...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Please do!! I'm a sucker for pics especially when it involves such great improvement! *
> 
> 
> *Now I have to get some more supplements! I must resist!  *
> *Can't do it! How long have you been taking these? How did they help?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AtlantaJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started taking the Sarsaparilla two weeks ago for my fingers, I have eczema and it helps for that. I doubled my dose because I found out I was not taking enough according to my research. Loe-and-behold my face just cleared up! It's like someone turned off the pimple faucet. I did not know that Sarsaparilla is a blood purifier!!   I am so excited. In spite of the acne my face is smooth if that makes any sense, and my skin looks like I had this problem 2 months ago not two weeks because the marks are fading fast even without my doing any masks.  Some ladies were telling me I have nice skin yesterday. I only have to use cover up on the dark spots and mineral powder on the rest of my face!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm gonna have to keep stalking you...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You cannot imagine how glad I am to hear that! It gives me hope!!*
Click to expand...

I will do the mask this weekend. I'm still in crazy mode at work. I didn't get to bed until 2:00 am last night working.  I haven't fallen out with all this hustle and bustle and stress, I have been smooth as silk mentally and spirtually.


----------



## soonergirl

jerseygurl said:


> Hi ladies, back on the quest to be green. I have a question though, do any of you ladies experience red eyes in the morning? It's like my eyes are always red in the morning and I can't figure out why.


 


I was having that problem a while back... I had had a small bout with conjuctivitis (pink eye) and it came back. I was wondering if it was a detox symptom... It had to be a detox symptom as I thought it was pink eye again but it was not...... Warning: If you have discharge from your eye that is green or yellowish, get it checked because pink eye is a buggar!!!! Any hoo eyes are fine now, it was a weird coinky-dink though...


----------



## HairHustla

*Well Ladies,*

*I am about to complete week 2.  I have increased dosage up to between 4 and 5 grams this week.  I drink 3 grams in the morning in my shake with 3 gs of spirullina and take 1.5 grams in the evening by taking 8 pills. (I take the source naturals.) I think I have some symptoms going on, not sure but I am so very tired.  I feel like somebody just drained most of my blood out of me and left me with lead weighted air inside my body.  Funny thing is, no green BM yet....I have very little appetite and just generally lethargic.  I am drinking atleast 1.5 liters of water each day and still trying to work out on the treadmill.  I do try to eat regularly although I have fallen off from eating dinner for the last 3 days...just not hungry.  So, hopefully this is as bad as its going to get..I can live with this, its just something I have to go through I guess.  *

*In brighter news (literally) I have still been doing the chlorella facials and they are outstanding!  Nails are getting whiter, skin is clearer and hair is remaining softer. Oh, and my little beard problem is GETTING BETTER HALELUJAH!!!!  Also, someone mentioned cellulite going away, well it is happening for me too...glad about that.  Stomach still flatter and ordinarily I am in orbit but I guess I had to land for a while.  Thanks ladies for listening.  *


----------



## Ladybelle

HairHustla said:


> *Well Ladies,*
> 
> *I am about to complete week 2. I have increased dosage up to between 4 and 5 grams this week. I drink 3 grams in the morning in my shake with 3 gs of spirullina and take 1.5 grams in the evening by taking 8 pills. (I take the source naturals.) I think I have some symptoms going on, not sure but I am so very tired. I feel like somebody just drained most of my blood out of me and left me with lead weighted air inside my body. Funny thing is, no green BM yet....I have very little appetite and just generally lethargic. I am drinking atleast 1.5 liters of water each day and still trying to work out on the treadmill. I do try to eat regularly although I have fallen off from eating dinner for the last 3 days...just not hungry. So, hopefully this is as bad as its going to get..I can live with this, its just something I have to go through I guess. *
> 
> *In brighter news (literally) I have still been doing the chlorella facials and they are outstanding! Nails are getting whiter, skin is clearer and hair is remaining softer. Oh, and my little beard problem is GETTING BETTER HALELUJAH!!!! Also, someone mentioned cellulite going away, well it is happening for me too...glad about that. Stomach still flatter and ordinarily I am in orbit but I guess I had to land for a while. Thanks ladies for listening. *


 
I too have experienced the lethargy... mine has been going on almost since I started even with exercise, a diet change and recently the addition of more water.  If anyone can give any suggestion on how to improve this, i would be grateful. I get home from work and i'm just sooooooo tired. I've been taking naps after work and I am usually not a napper at all. Also skipping meals, just not hungry. I'm hardly hungry and when i do eat, it's forced. Which is a good thing, I just miss eating!!! 

Congrats on the positive benefits.


----------



## deusa80

starfish said:


> Whoa. I took my bun down, and started putting some ayurvedic oils on my scalp and hair, and *my new growth is crazy! So I went to my calendar because, of course it must be time for a perm. (I get a perm every 6-7 weeks, I'm BSL and it doesn't mess my hair up, never has). *
> *Ummm, it's only been 4 weeks. I can hardly believe it.* I have 'need a perm better call my sylist stat' new growth, and it's only been a month? I didn't start taking chlorella necessarily for hair growth, just for health, but this is a nice surprise! I'll have to take a picture when I go to my stylist at the end of this month.
> 
> To the lady who asked, I also have been craving and eating salt like crazy. My period starts in two days so that is probably it.
> 
> I have alot of energy in the morning and haven't had a cup of coffee since I started. Don't need it!


 
I can definitely relate to that! I get my relaxer about every 6 to 8 weeks(I'm trying to stretch longer gradually). This week I'm 5 weeks post and my NG is crazy, but I noticed it was like this about 2 weeks go. I mentioned in another post that my hair felt like it grew over night. I'm not even taking a high dose, I just went up to about 1.5g daily this week(I'm getting into this gradually too). I hope my growth continues to increase as I increase my dosage.

On another note, I think CL is improving my skin tone. It appears to be more clear and I've noticed some of the dark spots and scars on my face aren't as noticeable.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

HairHustla said:


> *Well Ladies,*
> 
> *I am about to complete week 2. I have increased dosage up to between 4 and 5 grams this week. I drink 3 grams in the morning in my shake with 3 gs of spirullina and take 1.5 grams in the evening by taking 8 pills. (I take the source naturals.) I think I have some symptoms going on, not sure but I am so very tired. I feel like somebody just drained most of my blood out of me and left me with lead weighted air inside my body. Funny thing is, no green BM yet....I have very little appetite and just generally lethargic. I am drinking atleast 1.5 liters of water each day and still trying to work out on the treadmill. I do try to eat regularly although I have fallen off from eating dinner for the last 3 days...just not hungry. So, hopefully this is as bad as its going to get..I can live with this, its just something I have to go through I guess. *
> 
> *In brighter news (literally) I have still been doing the chlorella facials and they are outstanding! Nails are getting whiter, skin is clearer and hair is remaining softer. Oh, and my little beard problem is GETTING BETTER HALELUJAH!!!! Also, someone mentioned cellulite going away, well it is happening for me too...glad about that. Stomach still flatter and ordinarily I am in orbit but I guess I had to land for a while. Thanks ladies for listening. *


 
How's the weight thing going after the adjustment? I know you were considering adjusting protein, increasing water, etc as you were also doing the egg drink too.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

RAINOFGLORY said:


> I too have experienced the lethargy... mine has been going on almost since I started even with exercise, a diet change and recently the addition of more water. If anyone can give any suggestion on how to improve this, i would be grateful. I get home from work and i'm just sooooooo tired. I've been taking naps after work and I am usually not a napper at all. Also skipping meals, just not hungry. I'm hardly hungry and when i do eat, it's forced. Which is a good thing, I just miss eating!!!
> 
> Congrats on the positive benefits.


 

You know, some people are taking spirulina for a boost in energy. I'm not taking spirulina as I have an auto condition, grave's disease, so I can't risk having "issues" so to spea. But for those in tip top shape, give it a try.

As for me, I just rode it out. I was  alittle tired for a few days but rode it out and it left. It's just one of the detox symptoms for chlorella. Just make sure you're drinking lots of water and you should be fine!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Update hair is still growing like a weed...seems to be  a little faster than last month but I'm in braids so I'm just estimating.  My stretchmarks on my belly are getting waaay fainter so I'm psyched about that!

Weight wise, I only lost a pound this week so far but I'm not mad at chlorella! It's taken me from over 160 to the 140's in less than two months so I'm all grins about that. Besides I've been on spring break and pretty sedentary this week (no exercise...). I'm in the master's program here, but I still am working over the break as I definitely need to make money. I decided I needed a break from something so I decided I wouldn't exercise this week.


Skin looks really silky and I'm looking seventeen/eighteenish now (lol as I'm almost thirty.  I always looked young but not THIS young).  I went into a restaurant that cards at the door (they have a live salsa band, mexican food, and stuff and alcohol which I don't drink anyways, but still...)and they CARDED me.  I even got carded when I tried to get a lottery scratch off card because I was in a what the hey! mood.  That was the BEST.


----------



## HairHustla

luckiestdestiny said:


> How's the weight thing going after the adjustment? I know you were considering adjusting protein, increasing water, etc as you were also doing the egg drink too.


 
Hey LD,

I did go ahead and reduce the whey protein and I seem to have better luck with that because I am losing now but still losing much slower since before the shake.  That did help though.  Also, I am taking the spirulina and I have found that when I exercise, it seems to "snap" me out of the lethargy.  The spirulina does not seem to help me until I exercise so Rain, try just moving around, walking on the treadmill it is helping me big time.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

RAINOFGLORY said:


> I too have experienced the lethargy... mine has been going on almost since I started even with exercise, a diet change and recently the addition of more water.  If anyone can give any suggestion on how to improve this, i would be grateful. I get home from work and i'm just sooooooo tired. I've been taking naps after work and I am usually not a napper at all. Also skipping meals, just not hungry. I'm hardly hungry and when i do eat, it's forced. Which is a good thing, I just miss eating!!!
> 
> Congrats on the positive benefits.


Sometimes the body needs sleep to complete its healing process. I think I would try to get more rest in if I could. I think this period of time will pass for you but I know the body will tell you when to slow down for a reason. Most of our healing and cellular rebuilding takes place during our sleep.

I have SO much energy it's crazy but I'm taking all kinds of stuff, I should be glowing like a Christmas tree! LOL and I am!


----------



## Ladybelle

AtlantaJJ said:


> Sometimes the body needs sleep to complete its healing process. I think I would try to get more rest in if I could. I think this period of time will pass for you but I know the body will tell you when to slow down for a reason. Most of our healing and cellular rebuilding takes place during our sleep.
> 
> I have SO much energy it's crazy but I'm taking all kinds of stuff, I should be glowing like a Christmas tree! LOL and I am!


 
Thanks - i guess i should just listen to my body and rest so that I can glow like you!!  

*@ hair hustla & LD -* i did add the spirulina to my regime - but maybe i need to up the dosage some.  i've been walking, but maybe the turbo jam i just bought will give me that extra hummph!!  we'll see... i'm not giving up on chlorella, nope- it's just been too good to me. I'm sure it's doing something inside my body  that needs to be done.   

i'm so tired b/c the chlorella has wrapped me in a cocoon and when i come out, I will be a beautiful butterfly, renewed &vibrant! lol. 

til next time- happy chlorella-ing!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

RAINOFGLORY said:


> Thanks - i guess i should just listen to my body and rest so that I can glow like you!!
> 
> *@ hair hustla & LD -* i did add the spirulina to my regime - but maybe i need to up the dosage some.  i've been walking, but maybe the turbo jam i just bought will give me that extra hummph!!  we'll see... i'm not giving up on chlorella, nope- it's just been too good to me. I'm sure it's doing something inside my body  that needs to be done.
> 
> i'm so tired b/c the chlorella has wrapped me in a cocoon and when i come out, I will be a beautiful butterfly, renewed &vibrant! lol.
> 
> til next time- happy chlorella-ing!!


Sleep is a very good thing my dear. When I get tired, I go for mines. Since I've been on the super foods since the first of the year, my energy is soaring and I don't have those times where I just had to have naps like before.  That's pretty amazing actually and good because my life is requiring me to go have a lot of stamina right now to maintain success.


----------



## Ladybelle

AtlantaJJ said:


> Sleep is a very good thing my dear. When I get tired, I go for mines. Since I've been on the super foods since the first of the year, my energy is soaring and I don't have those times where I just had to have naps like before. That's pretty amazing actually and good because my life is requiring me to go have a lot of stamina right now to maintain success.


 

Do you remember how long it was before you didn't have to have naps anymore?? It's only been two weeks but I'm like okay-- time for the energy!  I like to sleep and all and I try to get my eight hours but i want to not be so tired all the time, it's reminds me of when i was pregnant... just a constant need to sleep. I will honor my bodies request (the best i can anyway) but will be glad when this phase is over.


----------



## HairHustla

luckiestdestiny said:


> Update hair is still growing like a weed...seems to be a little faster than last month but I'm in braids so I'm just estimating. My stretchmarks on my belly are getting waaay fainter so I'm psyched about that!
> 
> Weight wise, I only lost a pound this week so far but I'm not mad at chlorella! It's taken me from over 160 to the 140's in less than two months so I'm all grins about that. Besides I've been on spring break and pretty sedentary this week (no exercise...). I'm in the master's program here, but I still am working over the break as I definitely need to make money. I decided I needed a break from something so I decided I wouldn't exercise this week.
> 
> 
> Skin looks really silky and I'm looking seventeen/eighteenish now (lol as I'm almost thirty. I always looked young but not THIS young). I went into a restaurant that cards at the door (they have a live salsa band, mexican food, and stuff and alcohol which I don't drink anyways, but still...)and they CARDED me. I even got carded when I tried to get a lottery scratch off card because I was in a what the hey! mood. That was the BEST.


 
*First of all, did you say you were in the master's program?  Go on girl, get your papers!!!!  Next, if you are getting carded, that is fantastic!  I see that you are doing well all the way around sista!!! I sure hope I can get that kind of weight loss with CHL and SPRL too because my husband is driving me crazy about losing weight...I think he fantasizes about my "new" body since he is deployed!  *


----------



## HairHustla

RAINOFGLORY said:


> Thanks - i guess i should just listen to my body and rest so that I can glow like you!!
> 
> *@ hair hustla & LD -* i did add the spirulina to my regime - but maybe i need to up the dosage some. i've been walking, but maybe the turbo jam i just bought will give me that extra hummph!! we'll see... i'm not giving up on chlorella, nope- it's just been too good to me. I'm sure it's doing something inside my body that needs to be done.
> 
> i'm so tired b/c the chlorella has wrapped me in a cocoon and when i come out, I will be a beautiful butterfly, renewed &vibrant! lol.
> 
> til next time- happy chlorella-ing!!


 
AMEN girl, its just METAMORPHISIS  right now, you are gonna take flight any day now.  Press on through, I am right there with you.  Take those naps when you need to then get on up and get moving..that is my solution as of right now and it is working so far.


----------



## HairHustla

RAINOFGLORY said:


> Do you remember how long it was before you didn't have to have naps anymore?? It's only been two weeks but I'm like okay-- time for the energy! I like to sleep and all and I try to get my eight hours but i want to not be so tired all the time, it's reminds me of when i was pregnant... just a constant need to sleep. I will honor my bodies request (the best i can anyway) but will be glad when this phase is over.


 
It is interesting because I am hitting the 2 week mark too and I am experiencing the same things as you, maybe we are chlorella twins. I just go to work, get through the day and come home, take a quick nap, get up and do what I need to do then exercise then snap out of it and go to bed.  Hang in there girl.  It's gonna be ok.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

HairHustla said:


> *First of all, did you say you were in the master's program? Go on girl, get your papers!!!!  Next, if you are getting carded, that is fantastic! I see that you are doing well all the way around sista!!! I sure hope I can get that kind of weight loss with CHL and SPRL too because my husband is driving me crazy about losing weight...I think he fantasizes about my "new" body since he is deployed! *


 YEAH...I'm a little older than the average student but I'm not going to let that stop me. I actually hope to get my phd one day...we'll see.  Thanks I'm going for the papers! I had to laugh so hard at the guy carding me cause I knew he HAD to be kidding!  Guess not. 

To underlined:
I'm sure it'll kick things up for you too. I notice others are also enjoying the weight loss benefits. I just keep chugging along to my goals.
I noticed earlier you were saying you drop a couple pounds a week, well in two months that'll be 16 more and then you'll be dancing around too!


----------



## tnorenberg

tnorenberg said:


> I have been following this thread for some time now. I am glad to join finally. I just ordered the Jarrow Yaemama chlorella yesterday..the 925 CGF one. I want to get my kids started on it at a low dose. Since it is a powder I am looking at the different ways to make it tasty for them.




OK, so I got the 1 kg powder Jarrow Yaeyama Chlorella today...disappointed. The supplement Facts they have listed on the Vita Cost web site is totally incorrect..especially the CGF. The serving size is only 2g (1/2 tsp) andthe CGF only 240mg  Even if you doubled the serving size you still wouldn't get the 950mg (correction) that they claim online. I am so upset because now I have to reorder. So don't getsucked in by the advertised 950mg CGF it's a BIG FAT LIE !! The Source Naturals one seems to truely be the better one.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

RAINOFGLORY said:


> Thanks - i guess i should just listen to my body and rest so that I can glow like you!!
> 
> *@ hair hustla & LD -* i did add the spirulina to my regime - but maybe i need to up the dosage some. i've been walking, but maybe the turbo jam i just bought will give me that extra hummph!! we'll see... i'm not giving up on chlorella, nope- it's just been too good to me. I'm sure it's doing something inside my body that needs to be done.
> 
> *i'm so tired b/c the chlorella has wrapped me in a cocoon and when i come out, I will be a beautiful butterfly, renewed &vibrant! lol.*
> 
> til next time- happy chlorella-ing!!


 
This is a great way to look at things!


----------



## babydollhair

tnorenberg said:


> OK, so I got the 1 kg powder Jarrow Yaeyama Chlorella today...disappointed. The supplement Facts they have listed on the Vita Cost web site is totally incorrect..especially the CGF. The serving size is only 2g (1/2 tsp) andthe CGF only 240mg  Even if you doubled the serving size you still wouldn't get the 950mg (correction) that they claim online. I am so upset because now I have to reorder. So don't getsucked in by the advertised 950mg CGF it's a BIG FAT LIE !! The Source Naturals one seems to truely be the better one.





Oh man! Sorry to hear that, maybe you can send it bk? I didn't know. ;(


----------



## BrandNew

Hey ladies! I finally got around to buying this. I got Kyo Chlorella from GNC today, is anyone else using this brand? I'm going to start taking them tomorrow.


----------



## VincyLongLocksWanted

luckiestdestiny said:


> YEAH...I'm a little older than the average student but I'm not going to let that stop me. I actually hope to get my phd one day...we'll see.  Thanks I'm going for the papers! I had to laugh so hard at the guy carding me cause *I knew he HAD to be kidding!*  Guess not.
> 
> To underlined:
> I'm sure it'll kick things up for you too. I notice others are also enjoying the weight loss benefits. I just keep chugging along to my goals.
> I noticed earlier you were saying you drop a couple pounds a week, well in two months that'll be 16 more and then you'll be dancing around too!



He wasn't kidding. Two 21 yr old guys thought I was 19 this weekend. A 25 yr old woman at work told me she thought I was 20 today. I am 29 next week and never past for younger than 26 before.

One other thing. I stretched and measured my new growth today (21 days post relaxer) and its a 1/2 inch. This is a lot for me at 3 weeks. I am grateful for the growth increase, but I wonder if my growth rate will continue to increase.


----------



## Lebiya

tnorenberg said:


> OK, so I got the 1 kg powder Jarrow Yaeyama Chlorella today...disappointed. The supplement Facts they have listed on the Vita Cost web site is totally incorrect..especially the CGF. The serving size is only 2g (1/2 tsp) andthe CGF only 240mg  Even if you doubled the serving size you still wouldn't get the 950mg (correction) that they claim online. I am so upset because now I have to reorder. So don't getsucked in by the advertised 950mg CGF it's a BIG FAT LIE !! The Source Naturals one seems to truely be the better one.


 
Yup. This is what happened to me too. I was soo pissed. That’s’ false advertising! The vitamins are even less than what they posted. I was heated


----------



## tnorenberg

babydollhair said:


> Oh man! Sorry to hear that, maybe you can send it bk? I didn't know. ;(



Oh yeah! I called them as soon as I realized it and gave them an earful. They are picking it back up and refunding me.  I'm so disappointed though.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

He wasn't kidding. Two 21 yr old guys thought I was 19 this weekend. A 25 yr old woman at work told me she thought I was 20 today*.* I am 29 next week and never past for younger than 26 before.
*Chlorella is no joke!! *

One other thing. I stretched and measured my new growth today (21 days post relaxer) and its a 1/2 inch. This is a lot for me at 3 weeks. I am grateful for the growth increase, but I wonder if my growth rate will continue to increase. *Keeping fingers crossed for you...I know the full effects of chlorella usually can take up to four months to kick in, plus it's also affecting lots of other stuff in the body. Congrats on the increased growth.*


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Lebiya said:


> Yup. This is what happened to me too. I was soo pissed. That’s’ false advertising! The vitamins are even less than what they posted. I was heated


 
Thanks to you and tnorenberg for posting this!

That way others can take note!  

  It gets me frustrated just thinking about it.

Hopefully you ladies can get your money back.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

tnorenberg said:


> Oh yeah! I called them as soon as I realized it and gave them an earful. They are picking it back up and refunding me. I'm so disappointed though.


 
Yay! You got your money back.


----------



## BeautifulFlower

Ok, its official I believe Chlorella is completely controlling my acne breakouts. My skin is so such clearer and smoother and brighter. I am in love. I am doing 5g a day with Naked Green machine for the extra Chlorella and Spurilina. Thank you OP!


----------



## sheba1

I have the Jarrow powder, also, and I'm happy with my purchase.  I don't know if it's a typo on the site, but the bottle is correct, right?  And it doesn't have any *less* cgf than any other brand, including Source Naturals.  It's still yaeyama and it's still the best price.  1000 grams for 45 dollars.  5 grams is a teaspoon.  That means that 1 kilo is still 200 servings of 1 tsp at 4 grams chlorella per teaspoon, according to the label.    And, hey, I'm getting fab results taking this brand so I'll stick with it. 

Thanks for the heads up, though.  Looking at the label, now, I know I've been taking 12 grams per day and not 15.  I'll stick with it, though.

I'm a mean green macine!


----------



## CurlyMoo

luckiestdestiny said:


> He wasn't kidding. Two 21 yr old guys thought I was 19 this weekend. A 25 yr old woman at work told me she thought I was 20 today*.* I am 29 next week and never past for younger than 26 before.
> *Chlorella is no joke!! *
> 
> One other thing. I stretched and measured my new growth today (21 days post relaxer) and its a 1/2 inch. This is a lot for me at 3 weeks. I am grateful for the growth increase, but I wonder if my growth rate will continue to increase. *Keeping fingers crossed for you...I know the full effects of chlorella usually can take up to four months to kick in, plus it's also affecting lots of other stuff in the body. Congrats on the increased growth.*


 
LD, how many grams are you taking and how much hair growth are you getting monthly now?


----------



## nc cutie

BrandNew said:


> Hey ladies! I finally got around to buying this. I got Kyo Chlorella from GNC today, is anyone else using this brand? I'm going to start taking them tomorrow.


 

Hi Brand New! i JUST ASKED ABOUT THIS SAME BRAND. LET ME KNOW HOW IT WORKS FOR YOU!


----------



## SweetMarshCrystal

Hi, I want to know how many grams should I take daily for 2'' of hair growth?


----------



## sunflower

luckiestdestiny said:


> Welcome Sunflower
> What kind are you taking?


 
I'm taking a brand called TUNG HAI. The bottle says that it is made in the USA but I think it is really from China. I'm getting a better brand this weekend. Hubby went out and got this brand when he saw me reading this thread. I have only been taking it for a couple of days now. I am having a few breakouts here and there but other than that so far so good.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

CurlyMoo said:


> LD, how many grams are you taking and how much hair growth are you getting monthly now?


 Hey Curly,

I can only estimate mine from stretching it out (as I keep braiding back up my hair).  Before I was getting an inch a month (minimum .75) I also use nettle rinse as you know. I know that I cannot get much more as I was already using nettle but I am pleasantly suprised. I just clipped my bangs (which I left out and the rest is braided) and I noticed since around 9 days ago they've already grown over 1/2 an inch. I can def tell that as it's the only thing I flat iron once a week. I am full throttle chlorella and keeping up with my nettle rinse (and tea drink once a day) and 80 perent veggies 20 fish (some chicken) diet.  I'm not mad at chlorella at all.  Grams I'm still at 12 and holding strong. I don't believe I'll increase as the disease fighting dose starts at 12 and up and I have graves so I wanted to be at that level.  I also have protein from what I eat so I decided that's enough for me. HTH When onelove08 said her daughter  hair went from wsl to tailbone in 6 wks it is possible. Maryofmagdal also was saying just pulling her longest strands were tailbone and she was at wsl and not even full yet!  This chlorella is making me a believer. Maybe I'll be finished with my layers in no time if this keeps up.

Forgot to add I started adding some techniques from groafrohairlong and added the infusium to my braid spay and even include it on my bangs now. So that while my hair is braided it can maintain maximum length when I take the braids down.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

sunflower said:


> I'm taking a brand called TUNG HAI. The bottle says that it is made in the USA but I think* it is really from China*. I'm getting a better brand this weekend. Hubby went out and got this brand when he saw me reading this thread. I have only been taking it for a couple of days now. I am having a few breakouts here and there but other than that so far so good.


 
Please change to Japanese brand: yaeyama or sun chlorella asap. That includes Jarrow, etc.  You want to make sure that the standards for producing it are up to par so that you don't have a bad batch of chlorella.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

SweetMarshCrystal said:


> Hi, I want to know how many grams should I take daily for 2'' of hair growth?


 
Hi SweetMarshCrystal,

I wish I had an answer but if you read my first post, it explains that people claim various amounts. Babydoll has claimed at least 1.50 a month, and there are others getting amazing amounts as well. The purpose of chlorella is to help your body to work more efficiently so you can get the maximum growth possible and also detox and heal your body. You'll have to adjust amounts to get your maximum growth but I don't want to promise you anything even though I'm getting great growth myself! HTH!


----------



## Pooks

prettyfaceANB said:


> Ok, its official I believe Chlorella is completely controlling my acne breakouts. My skin is so such clearer and smoother and brighter. I am in love. I am doing 5g a day with Naked Green machine for the extra Chlorella and Spurilina. Thank you OP!


 
This post has really excited me!  How long have you been taking CHL Pretty FaceANB ?

I started reading Divine Inspiration's post about alpha-lipoic acid in the Skin n Make up forum, got so excited I  and got some figuring I'd try and turbo boost my skin clearing mission.  (I will jump on a health/beauty bandwagon in a minute !)

I took 200mg last night before giving myself a serious talking to "you're already taking CHL which is having a positive effect already, just step back and watch the results after a few months!"  I gave the ALA to my sis who has acne, I'll stick with the CHL.

This is the end of my 4th week of CHL, my energy is up, I'm getting up in the mornings alot easier, and I have done 2 workouts this week so I'm looking forward to more positive results in the coming weeks.


----------



## DaughterOfZion1

so to double check, source naturals is fine (or is there a better one)
and you do nettle rinses weekly and drink nettle daily?

Thanks!


----------



## Pooks

DaughterOfZion1 said:


> so to double check, source naturals is fine (or is there a better one)
> and you do nettle rinses weekly and drink nettle daily?
> 
> Thanks!


 
I think Source Naturals is a good brand, alot of the ladies are using it.  I have only rinsed with nettle twice, but I drink it on a daily, HTH!


----------



## DaughterOfZion1

luckiestdestiny said:


> Hi SweetMarshCrystal,
> 
> I wish I had an answer but if you read my first post, it explains that people claim various amounts. Babydoll has claimed at least 1.50 a month, and there are others getting amazing amounts as well. The purpose of chlorella is to help your body to work more efficiently so you can get the maximum growth possible and also detox and heal your body. You'll have to adjust amounts to get your maximum growth but I don't want to promise you anything even though I'm getting great growth myself! HTH!



so to double check, source naturals is fine (or is there a better one)
and you do nettle rinses weekly and drink nettle daily?
also, how do you make the rinses?

I want to start rinsing and taking chl...

and one last question lol what hair and skin nail do you take? how much and do u know the ingredients. sorry for all the questions im just so excited!
Thanks!


----------



## BeautifulFlower

I am more than excited myself. I also take ALA (to lower blood sugar to reduce breakouts) and MSM (hair, bones, joints).  So if you wanna take ALA go for it. I believe the combo is helping to also heal my acne scarring which is a big thing for me right now since my skin is finally pimple free and smooth. 

I have only been taking this for 2 weeks and I havent gone this long without a breakout in well over a year. Wiht my normal routine, I usually get a new pimple every 4 to 7 days. They stop coming when I started taking CHL. I havent done anything else different. I've even been able to wean myself off using benzoyl peroxide & moisturizer at night and I use them now just as an oil controller during the day. I do use AHA+ lotion at night. Wash my face morning and night with a gentle cleanser. 



pookiwah said:


> This post has really excited me! How long have you been taking CHL Pretty FaceANB ?
> 
> I started reading Divine Inspiration's post about alpha-lipoic acid in the Skin n Make up forum, got so excited I  and got some figuring I'd try and turbo boost my skin clearing mission. (I will jump on a health/beauty bandwagon in a minute !)
> 
> I took 200mg last night before giving myself a serious talking to "you're already taking CHL which is having a positive effect already, just step back and watch the results after a few months!" I gave the ALA to my sis who has acne, I'll stick with the CHL.
> 
> This is the end of my 4th week of CHL, my energy is up, I'm getting up in the mornings alot easier, and I have done 2 workouts this week so I'm looking forward to more positive results in the coming weeks.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

checking in quickly to say there is something about chlorella and eye PROBLEMS 

like a few ladies have mentioned!!

i upped my dose yesterday and today my eye is sore, pink and full of mucus/sleep/boogers. i keep cleansing it but the boogers come back.

i hope this passes VERY soon as i have two very important dates soon

i now have some eye drops


----------



## Pooks

prettyfaceANB said:


> I am more than excited myself. I also take ALA (to lower blood sugar to reduce breakouts) and MSM (hair, bones, joints). So if you wanna take ALA go for it. I believe the combo is helping to also heal my acne scarring which is a big thing for me right now since my skin is finally pimple free and smooth.
> 
> I have only been taking this for 2 weeks and I havent gone this long without a breakout in well over a year. Wiht my normal routine, I usually get a new pimple every 4 to 7 days. They stop coming when I started taking CHL. I havent done anything else different. I've even been able to wean myself off using benzoyl peroxide & moisturizer at night and I use them now just as an oil controller during the day. I do use AHA+ lotion at night. Wash my face morning and night with a gentle cleanser.


 

Thanks PFnB, I think I'll give CHL a chance on its own for at least another month or so, if I need an added booster to clear my skin (important date coming up) I'll try ALA in addition to CHL.


----------



## jerseygurl

yodie said:


> Mine are light red with a lot of mucus/eye boogers. What's up with that?


 
Mine are the same too. And it stays that way the whole day too (the red). The ooze always disappears after I wash my face


----------



## jerseygurl

soonergirl said:


> I was having that problem a while back... I had had a small bout with conjuctivitis (pink eye) and it came back. I was wondering if it was a detox symptom... It had to be a detox symptom as I thought it was pink eye again but it was not...... Warning: If you have discharge from your eye that is green or yellowish, get it checked because pink eye is a buggar!!!! Any hoo eyes are fine now, it was a weird coinky-dink though...


 
See that's the thing I know it's not the pink eye cause I've had that when I was younger. There is no discharge other than the one I wake up with. My eyes don't itch and there's no pain. I hope it's all part of the detox and it's curing my eyesight too 

On the other hand I'm glad to say that I'M BACK ON THE GREEN BUS!!!!YAY!!!


----------



## yodie

I wonder if the eye discharge means we're taking too much or its just a detox symptom. I haven't read about this in any of the on-line articles.


----------



## HairHustla

I am with you ladies, I thought I was just having allergies but everyday now my eyes are glassy and watery and kind of filmy where I have to keep wiping them but no eye boogers as of yet.  I see perhaps it wasn't an allergy but the CHL.  I walk around all day like I have been somewhere boo hooing!  Interesting.


----------



## Ladybelle

HairHustla said:


> It is interesting because I am hitting the 2 week mark too and I am experiencing the same things as you, maybe we are chlorella twins. I just go to work, get through the day and come home, take a quick nap, get up and do what I need to do then exercise then snap out of it and go to bed. Hang in there girl. It's gonna be ok.


 

Hey twin! Are you also experiencing the hair growth?? I don't know how many inches i've gotten but i've only had my braids for a month and it looks like it's been two! Some serious new growth there. Definitely a benefit.


----------



## arosieworld

Does anyone know what natural chlorella is? Can I just buy it in the veggie section and make a green drink out of it? I don't get this. 
Is chlorella inside of stuff, like my wheat-grass shots?


----------



## Blaque*Angel

arosieworld said:


> Does anyone know what natural chlorella is? Can I just buy it in the veggie section and make a green drink out of it? I don't get this.
> Is chlorella inside of stuff, like my wheat-grass shots?


 

from my understanding its grown in fresh water, you will probably have to contact a supplier and enquire about buying it in a batch before they turn it into powder form/capsules. i read somewhere online that its very easy to grow and it multiplies very quickly.HTH

PS The powder form is best for green drinks/smoothies IMO


----------



## luckiestdestiny

DaughterOfZion1 said:


> so to double check, source naturals is fine (or is there a better one)
> and you do nettle rinses weekly and drink nettle daily?
> also, how do you make the rinses?
> 
> I want to start rinsing and taking chl...
> 
> and one last question lol what hair and skin nail do you take? how much and do u know the ingredients. sorry for all the questions im just so excited!
> Thanks!


 
Yes I use source naturals and it is a great brand.  I use nettle rinses weekly and drink nettle tea daily. I do take the NOW brand of nettle tea. It's an organic brand you can find on amazon.com or iherb. I have not found it in a store, though there are other brands. I can't recommend others as I do what works for me, and I never change up if it's not broke (I don't fix it!).

Tea rinse is simply a tea rinse. You just boil the tea and let steep and cool (occasionally I add herbs but most times I'm lazy and just do the rinse regular), pour over your head focusing on the scalp as that's how it stimulates growth. Leave in. You do this as your final rinse. It doesn't matter if it gets on the hair as nettle has moisturizing properties. HTH


----------



## luckiestdestiny

DaughterOfZion1 said:


> so to double check, source naturals is fine (or is there a better one)
> and you do nettle rinses weekly and drink nettle daily?
> also, how do you make the rinses?
> 
> I want to start rinsing and taking chl...
> 
> *and one last question lol what hair and skin nail do you take*? how much and do u know the ingredients. sorry for all the questions im just so excited!
> Thanks!


 
I only take chlorella as it has all the vitamins I need. I also eat right with lots of organic veggies and fish so I don't take a hair skin nail vitamin..

I'm glad you're excited. Please don't apologize for asking questions please ask away!


----------



## DaughterOfZion1

luckiestdestiny said:


> I only take chlorella as it has all the vitamins I need. I also eat right with lots of organic veggies and fish so I don't take a hair skin nail vitamin..
> 
> I'm glad you're excited. Please don't apologize for asking questions please ask away!




Your great!!! lol

thank you so much!

And when do you turn green cuz i dont want to look in there to check...grossy poo!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

HairHustla said:


> I am with you ladies, I thought I was just having allergies but everyday now my eyes are glassy and watery and kind of filmy where I have to keep wiping them but no eye boogers as of yet. I see perhaps it wasn't an allergy but the CHL. I walk around all day like I have been somewhere boo hooing! Interesting.


 
Whatever it is I think it'll pass. I had the eye discharge ane like you say kinda like watery eyes all day, and it stopped now. I haven't had this problem in the last couple of days, but did have it for over a week. I thought nothing of it until everyone here started mentioning it in their posts. The only difference is that my eyes aren't red. But the wiping the eyes, and other stuff I definitely have (runny) had.  It's gone now, though, so I think maybe if you guys hang in there it'll pass.

Now if you have pink eye that's another story and of course should be treated by a doc.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

arosieworld said:


> Does anyone know what natural chlorella is? Can I just buy it in the veggie section and make a green drink out of it? I don't get this.
> Is chlorella inside of stuff, like my wheat-grass shots?


 
chlorella is natural.  It is an algae. In order for you to get the nutrients the cell wall has to be cracked. that's why it's freeze dried into powder or tablet form.  There are no chemicals, pesticides, fillers, etc in any chlorella product as it is 100 percent chlorella.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

DaughterOfZion1 said:


> Your great!!! lol
> 
> thank you so much!
> 
> And when do you turn green cuz i dont want to look in there to check...grossy poo!


 
You will have to look unfortuantely. Everyone turns green with different amounts, depending on how your  body processes it!


----------



## Essensual

*Blaque*Angel
HairHustla
jerseygurl*

....IMHO the eye responses you are describing sound to me like another form of *detox*. I went through this as well, but didn't think anything of it because I've experienced it before (like when I became a *raw vegetarian* --serious detox). Our bodies can *throw off toxins *in many ways. One of them is via mucus membranes (for lack of of a better term). This would include: eye "boogers" & watery eyes , runny noses, more ear wax, and yes even more vaginal discharge. (sorry for being so graphic, but I want to be clear). I hadn't even thought twice about this until I just realized that cupcake mentioned watery eyes in the egg shake thread -- then I thought, some of the other CHL users are mentioning this too so I better share this. HTH.


----------



## Lebiya

luckiestdestiny said:


> Hey Curly,
> 
> I can only estimate mine from stretching it out (as I keep braiding back up my hair). Before I was getting an inch a month (minimum .75) I also use nettle rinse as you know. I know that I cannot get much more as I was already using nettle but I am pleasantly suprised. I just clipped my bangs (which I left out and the rest is braided) and I noticed since around 9 days ago they've already grown over 1/2 an inch. I can def tell that as it's the only thing I flat iron once a week. I am full throttle chlorella and keeping up with my nettle rinse (and tea drink once a day) and 80 perent veggies 20 fish (some chicken) diet. I'm not mad at chlorella at all. Grams *I'm still at 12 and holding strong*. I don't believe I'll increase as the disease fighting dose starts at 12 and up and I have graves so I wanted to be at that level. I also have protein from what I eat so I decided that's enough for me. HTH When onelove08 said her daughter hair went from wsl to tailbone in 6 wks it is possible. Maryofmagdal also was saying just pulling her longest strands were tailbone and she was at wsl and not even full yet! This chlorella is making me a believer. Maybe I'll be finished with my layers in no time if this keeps up.
> 
> Forgot to add I started adding some techniques from groafrohairlong and added the infusium to my braid spay and even include it on my bangs now. So that while my hair is braided it can maintain maximum length when I take the braids down.


 

Lucky, Do you know much protein you will be getting if you are taking 12 grms of CHL?


----------



## Lebiya

For those taking ALA ( alpha-lipoic acid ) AND chlorella- how are you incorporating it in your CHL regime? When do you take it ..1 or 2 daily? And when? 

Also How much are you taking? 600 mg etc?

Are you seeing good results in terms of the skin???

I’d like to start taking this in my CHL regime to help my skin a bit more, my acne is out of control..and I’m getting scared and desperate! However I will never get rid of CHL, its doing it’s job but I need a boost.


----------



## Rainbow Dash

Lebiya said:


> For those taking ALA ( alpha-lipoic acid ) AND chlorella- how are you incorporating it in your CHL regime? When do you take it ..1 or 2 daily? And when?
> 
> Also How much are you taking? 600 mg etc?
> 
> Are you seeing good results in terms of the skin???
> 
> I’d like to start taking this in my CHL regime to help my skin a bit more, my acne is out of control..and I’m getting scared and desperate! However I will never get rid of CHL, its doing it’s job but I need a boost.


 
I am using both CHL and ALA and my skin looks great.  I have struggled with acne for over 10 years and finally have found something that works.  I dont have any breakouts, my skin looks younger and fresher.  I also use biosil for the old dark marks.  I dont even have to wear makeup anymore.


----------



## Lebiya

Health&hair28 said:


> I am using both CHL and ALA and my skin looks great. I have struggled with acne for over 10 years and finally have found something that works. I dont have any breakouts, my skin looks younger and fresher. I also use biosil for the old dark marks. *I dont even have to wear makeup anymore*.


 
This is my goal for the end of this Year. 

I honestly don’t mind the breaking out because I know I’m being cleaned from the inside, but I don’t want the pattern of having my acne raise to the surface and just STAY there. Beak out keep breaking out - have my acne just stay at the surface forever and not go anywhere, like its’ been for 10 years! I want my face to clear up but I’m scared it wont -however, I have faith in CHL but it may need some help. 

How much of ALA are you taking? …how many times a day?… and when do you take it?


----------



## yodie

Health&hair28 said:


> I am using both CHL and ALA and my skin looks great. I have struggled with acne for over 10 years and finally have found something that works. I dont have any breakouts, my skin looks younger and fresher. I also use biosil for the old dark marks. I dont even have to wear makeup anymore.


 
How does biosil help even out dark marks?


----------



## silkii_locks

Wow, all this talk about the eye problems.  That explains the huge bump that developed on my eyelid 2 days ago.  It was also sore and itchy.  I've only been taking it for 6 days.  Up to 4 grams now.


----------



## MsCounsel

Hi Ladies, 

I've been off of the site for a few days.  Busy, busy, busy.  Anyway, for the last five months, I've been struggling with my crown and an increasingly noticeable BALD spot on two sections of my head.  I actually could see the scalp.  Anyway, I've only been taking Chlorella since March 2nd.  I started with three pills and added until I was up to six.  I switched to the powder in fruit shakes about a week ago and still take three 3 tablets so I'm only taking about 6 grams (I'm concerned about the protein amounts and my kidneys).  Well, I check my scalp last week and it looked fuller.  I thought I was crazy.  I came home tonight and checked and praise GOD, I CAN NOT SEE MY SCALP.  I have to move the little hairs around to see it.  I am so thrilled.  

I usually keep my nails wrapped in silk and recently took the silk off my nails.  They were soft and I used Rejuvacote to get them back in shape.  Unfortunately it is not working well as it continues to peel off just as soon as I finish polishing them.  My nails are growing like crazy and are hard as heck. They are white and I completely attribute it to the Chlorella.  

I'm waiting for it to help my skin.... praying.....

I will keep you posted. 

I am thrilled that I finally took the plunge after years of sitting on the fence.  

Good luck ladies


----------



## MsCounsel

silkii_locks said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Just wanted to ask if anyone has thought about juicing to take the powder form. .


 
I am researching juicers now.  I told my Mom about it and once I find one, I'll be all ready to go.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Lebiya said:


> Lucky, Do you know much protein you will be getting if you are taking 12 grms of CHL?


 
It's not necessarily the grams it's how they're processed in the body.  Instead of me dropping long science like I did earlier in the thread, I'll explain it in a quicker way:

 Chlorella can be processed in your body depending on how you're eating from 80 up to almost 100 percent, whereas all meat that you digest (including protein and whey), your body will only process 20 percent of it.
It's just how your body breaks down food. The rest will go out when you do the whole poo thing. So everytime you eat a burger only 20 percent is being processed by your body and the 80 percent it couldn't break down is in your poo.


With that said:
So in 12 grms of CHL I have 6 grams of protein from source naturals 

I would need to eat over 25-30 grams of meat to get the same effect.

So you can see how a little CHL is a ton of protein for the body.  Vegetarians actually use this (in other cultures) as their primary protein supply and take enough to make that happen.

HTH!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

silkii_locks said:


> Wow, all this talk about the eye problems. That explains the huge bump that developed on my eyelid 2 days ago. It was also sore and itchy. I've only been taking it for 6 days. Up to 4 grams now.


 
That sounds like a stye to me...it'll go away, though. Nothing to be worried about.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

MsCounsel said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've been off of the site for a few days. Busy, busy, busy. Anyway, for the last five months, I've been struggling with my crown and an increasingly noticeable *BALD spot on two sections of my head. I actually could see the scalp. A*nyway, I've only been taking Chlorella since March 2nd. I started with three pills and added until I was up to six. I switched to the powder in fruit shakes about a week ago and still take three 3 tablets so I'm only taking about 6 grams (I'm concerned about the protein amounts and my kidneys). *Well, I check my scalp last week and it looked fuller. I thought I was crazy. I came home tonight and checked and praise GOD, I CAN NOT SEE MY SCALP.* I have to move the little hairs around to see it. I am so thrilled.
> 
> I usually keep my nails wrapped in silk and recently took the silk off my nails. They were soft and I used Rejuvacote to get them back in shape. Unfortunately it is not working well as it continues to peel off just as soon as I finish polishing them. My nails are growing like crazy and are hard as heck. They are white and I completely attribute it to the Chlorella.
> 
> I'm waiting for it to help my skin.... praying.....
> 
> I will keep you posted.
> 
> I am thrilled that I finally took the plunge after years of sitting on the fence.
> 
> Good luck ladies


 
Praise God! This is wonderful. I am so happy for you and hope chlorella will continue to help. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

MsCounsel said:


> I am researching juicers now. I told my Mom about it and once I find one, I'll be all ready to go.


 
I looove juicing.  I sometimes do it when I have more time.


----------



## MrsMe

Lebiya said:


> For those taking ALA ( alpha-lipoic acid ) AND chlorella- how are you incorporating it in your CHL regime? When do you take it ..1 or 2 daily? And when?
> 
> Also How much are you taking? 600 mg etc?
> 
> Are you seeing good results in terms of the skin???
> 
> I’d like to start taking this in my CHL regime to help my skin a bit more, my acne is out of control..and I’m getting scared and desperate! However I will never get rid of CHL, its doing it’s job but I need a boost.


 
I take the ALA in the morning w/ breakfast and half of my chl dosage (about 4g now). I've been taking it for a month now and so far I've seen some results...which could also be attributed to the chl that I've been taking for a little over two weeks. I don't think there's any harm in taking both since ALA is an antioxidant and chl is food/superfood. I'm using Natrol's 300mg ALA, but I think I'm going to start taking two pills a day for a total of 600mg. I always like to split my supplements when they require more than one pill/capsule per day, so I'll do the same w/ ALA.
The results that I've seen so far are:
-smoother skin
-less visible pores
-less cysts
-pimples/cysts don't last any longer than 2-3 days whereas it used to be 4-5 days before they dried and turned into humongous dark marks
-marks are starting to fade away faster

I'm also using Desert Essence's Tea tree oil cleansing pad and it really helps with my flare ups. I would recommend it ($3.99 for 50 pads @ Whole Paychecks) but beware if you don't like strong herbal scents....it's a kicker at first but I am now used to it. I use it at night.



Health&hair28 said:


> I am using both CHL and ALA and my skin looks great. I have struggled with acne for over 10 years and finally have found something that works. I dont have any breakouts, my skin looks younger and fresher. I also use biosil for the old dark marks.* I dont even have to wear makeup anymore*.


 
I envy you!!  I want to be able to do that by this summer, because I don't like to wear excessive makeup when it's hot! I always end up looking greasy by the end of the day! 



Lebiya said:


> This is my goal for the end of this Year.
> 
> I honestly don’t mind the breaking out because I know I’m being cleaned from the inside, but I don’t want the pattern of having my acne raise to the surface and just STAY there. Beak out keep breaking out - have my acne just stay at the surface forever and not go anywhere, like its’ been for 10 years! I want my face to clear up but I’m scared it wont -however, I have faith in CHL but it may need some help.
> 
> How much of ALA are you taking? …how many times a day?… and when do you take it?


 
I know how you feel!  Been there and I'm still there at 25.  My parents used to tell me that it would pass w/ age but unfortunately I'm still stuck w/ my hormonal acne.  I refuse to take meds + I don't have insurance, but if nothing gets better within a year, I might have to end up taking the pill... I don't like the idea of it, but I did it before and it helped me tremendously + I had little to no side effects. I've been through almost everything w/ my acne (differin, benzoyl peroxide, salicylic acid, accutane 2x, proactiv, etc...). You name it, I tried it! So now I'm trying to clear my skin from the inside out and at the same time improve my general health. 
I used to get teased because of my acne, so it's an issue that I take at heart and I know how people w/ acne feel...


On another note, I have now added Spirulina to my list of supplements because my energy level is so low that I can barely go through a working day without getting sleepy... I bought it at Whole Paycheck and I'm starting with 2g. Green all the way...


----------



## silkii_locks

MsCounsel said:


> I am researching juicers now. I told my Mom about it and once I find one, I'll be all ready to go.


 
Sounds good!


----------



## Rainbow Dash

Lebiya said:


> This is my goal for the end of this Year.
> 
> I honestly don’t mind the breaking out because I know I’m being cleaned from the inside, but I don’t want the pattern of having my acne raise to the surface and just STAY there. Beak out keep breaking out - have my acne just stay at the surface forever and not go anywhere, like its’ been for 10 years! I want my face to clear up but I’m scared it wont -however, I have faith in CHL but it may need some help.
> 
> How much of ALA are you taking? …how many times a day?… and when do you take it?


 
I take 300 mg 1 time per day.  I take it every morning after breakfast.  I have also started juicing my vegetables and adding CHL and SPirul to that.  My morning and evening skin regimen is wash face, using bragg ACV with cotton ball once that dries I use a little bio-oil or olive oil..


----------



## silkii_locks

luckiestdestiny said:


> That sounds like a stye to me...it'll go away, though. Nothing to be worried about.


 
Hey LD,
Thank God it was gone the next morning.  I didn't know what was going on with my eye that day it was runny and itchy all day then that bump formed.


----------



## Rainbow Dash

yodie said:


> How does biosil help even out dark marks?


 

Sorry, I meant bio-oil.  It helps even out scars and marks. 

Bio Oil is recommended for: 

Scars: Helps reduce the appearance of both new and old scars by improving the condition of skin with scar tissue.
Stretch Marks: Helps prevent stretch marks during periods of rapid change in body size such as pregnancy, adolescence and weight loss. Helps reduce the appearance of existing stretch marks.
Uneven Skin Tone helps reduce the appearance of pigmentation marks and blemishes.
Aging Skin: Helps smooth and tone sagging and wrinkled skin by helping to improve the skins elasticity.
Dehydrated Skin: Helps protect against the drying effects of water and climate; lubricates and soothes dry or chapped skin.


----------



## Lebiya

Thank you soo much!! : ) 

Thankfully, I’m covered on my mothers’ insurance plan, so I didn’t have to pay an arm and a leg for meds that didn’t work, and may possibly worsen the situation worse. But I’m done with meds from now on. I’d like to go the natural way. I’m going to try something I have never tried before…eating right…taking vits…drinking water…exercise. 

I’ve tried it all too, believe me! …at times I thought I didn’t even had acne because nothing worked! But I didn’t try living right which I will from now on.


----------



## Lebiya

Health&hair28 said:


> I take 300 mg 1 time per day. I take it every morning after breakfast. I have also started juicing my vegetables and adding CHL and SPirul to that. My morning and evening skin regimen is wash face, using bragg ACV with cotton ball once that dries I use a little bio-oil or olive oil..


 
What do you wash your face with?

What does the ACV do for the face?...Sorry for all the questions 

I was thinking about massaging my face with a light natural oil like olive oil, coconut oil etc..after washing it -but I already have oily skin and I know that oil clogs your pores.


----------



## yodie

Thanks.  I'll do some research on this.



Health&hair28 said:


> Sorry, I meant bio-oil. It helps even out scars and marks.
> 
> 
> Bio Oil is recommended for:
> 
> Scars: Helps reduce the appearance of both new and old scars by improving the condition of skin with scar tissue.
> Stretch Marks: Helps prevent stretch marks during periods of rapid change in body size such as pregnancy, adolescence and weight loss. Helps reduce the appearance of existing stretch marks.
> Uneven Skin Tone helps reduce the appearance of pigmentation marks and blemishes.
> Aging Skin: Helps smooth and tone sagging and wrinkled skin by helping to improve the skins elasticity.
> Dehydrated Skin: Helps protect against the drying effects of water and climate; lubricates and soothes dry or chapped skin.


----------



## Rainbow Dash

Lebiya said:


> What do you wash your face with?
> 
> What does the ACV do for the face?...Sorry for all the questions
> 
> I was thinking about massaging my face with a light natural oil like olive oil, coconut oil etc..after washing it -but I already have oily skin and I know that oil clogs your pores.


 
No problem, I understand how it feels to have skin problems. I wash my face with an Indian skin soap called Vatika honey and saffron soap. As far as the ACV, I read in the skin forum a couple of months ago that it helps to deep clean the skin.  I decided to try it and it has helped my skin. I dont have to use store brand or commercial astringents anymore which did not work for me.  The ACV works better for me. I only use the organic ACV bragg brand not the grocery store brand. If your skin is already oily you may not need the oil.


----------



## yodie

Has someone posted a discount code for Vitacost? Time to reorder CHL.  Dang, I'm down to my last 3 teaspoons.


----------



## LaidBak

Health&hair28 said:


> I am using both CHL and ALA and my skin looks great.  I have struggled with acne for over 10 years and finally have found something that works.  I dont have any breakouts, my skin looks younger and fresher.  I also use biosil for the old dark marks.  I dont even have to wear makeup anymore.



I too have been struggling with acne for 10 years. Murad helped but its expensive.  I want a natural solution.  I may need to try this ALA.  Chlorella is helping my hair but my skin is _still_ breaking out.


----------



## january noir

I'm finally taking some time to read through this thread.   I just ordered my Chlorella, Source Naturals Yaeyama powder and tablet form.   I can't wait to get started.   I need a boost of health and energy about now.


----------



## yodie

Ladies using the Vitamin Shop CHL, are you seeing great results? I may pick up a bottle of these tablets.  I like that each tablet is 1 g.


----------



## IndianAngel22

I don't even read this thread anymore. I'm still takeing the Chlorella but I'm overwhelmed now...Maybe I'll catch up some day


----------



## mariofmagdal

january noir said:


> I'm finally taking some time to read through this thread.   I just ordered my Chlorella, Source Naturals Yaeyama powder and tablet form.   I can't wait to get started.   I need a boost of health and energy about now.



Welcome to the board. Much success being GREEN!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

january noir said:


> I'm finally taking some time to read through this thread. I just ordered my Chlorella, Source Naturals Yaeyama powder and tablet form. I can't wait to get started. I need a boost of health and energy about now.


 
Welcome Januar Noir! Welcome to the chlorella party.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

IndianAngel22 said:


> I don't even read this thread anymore. I'm still takeing the Chlorella but I'm overwhelmed now...Maybe I'll catch up some day


 
Nice to see you IndianAngel22

Thought you were on spring break! You'll catch up eventually.


----------



## january noir

mariofmagdal said:


> Welcome to the board. Much success being GREEN!



Thanks!  

So what does it taste like?   I'm only up to page 8 of this thread.

I think I'm going to mix my Chlorella with the Bolthouse Green Goodness until I know how it tastes.  If I like it or it's not too bad, I'll  start to dilute the Green Goodness with water.   

I need to lose some weight.

I was on the carrot juice kick a while back and I didn't have time to juice my own so I would purchase the Bolthouse brand.   I gained 20 lbs I drank so much!


----------



## january noir

luckiestdestiny said:


> Welcome Januar Noir! Welcome to the chlorella party.



:reddancer::trampolin


----------



## sheba1

yodie said:


> Has someone posted a discount code for Vitacost? Time to reorder CHL.  Dang, I'm down to my last 3 teaspoons.



PD93MWB6 for 5%


----------



## luckiestdestiny

january noir said:


> Thanks!
> 
> So what does it taste like? I'm only up to page 8 of this thread.
> 
> I think I'm going to mix my Chlorella with the Bolthouse Green Goodness until I know how it tastes. If I like it or it's not too bad, I'll start to dilute the Green Goodness with water.
> 
> I need to lose some weight.
> 
> I was on the carrot juice kick a while back and I didn't have time to juice my own so I would purchase the Bolthouse brand. I gained 20 lbs I drank so much!


 
Yeah juice is good but only in moderation!  It's just two-three fruit in one 8 ounce of juice. If youdrink 16 or 24 ounces you've just had up to 9 fruit!  That's just too much!  So if you water it down it'll work out. I think you have the right idea watering it down and adding the chlorella. Then there really won't be any taste to worry about.


----------



## alittlestar

yodie said:


> Ladies using the Vitamin Shop CHL, are you seeing great results? I may pick up a bottle of these tablets. I like that each tablet is 1 g.


 

I am using this brand as well. I just got it this week so too early to report but I will give my comments once I see some progress (thinking positive and expecting great results).


----------



## Ladybelle

Good day all!! 
   Just dropping by to tell about another chlorella benefit I can attest to: It's does WONDERS for the skin.  I'm going to a funeral today and last night I looked at my face, it was slightly broken out and I wanted it to look crystal clear (I'm seeing a bunch of old classmates at the funeral today) so while doing my housecleaning I took some of my chlorella capsules, opened up about 5-6 of them  and poured them in a bowl- i then mixed the chlorella with my witch hazel mixture (witch hazel mixed w/the eo's my face loves) and immediately applied it to my face.  It stayed on my face for about 4-5 hours.

When I initially rinsed, there was a slight change in the break out, but my skin was velvety soft. When I woke up this morning.... ALL the breakout was gone!!! This stuff is amazing! The only down side is I woke up to an extreme case of eye boogers, haven't had this problem until I applied the chlorella directly to my face and under my eyes. I don't know If this is a coincidence or not.


----------



## HairHustla

RAINOFGLORY said:


> Good day all!!
> Just dropping by to tell about another chlorella benefit I can attest to: It's does WONDERS for the skin. I'm going to a funeral today and last night I looked at my face, it was slightly broken out and I wanted it to look crystal clear (I'm seeing a bunch of old classmates at the funeral today) so while doing my housecleaning I took some of my chlorella capsules, opened up about 5-6 of them and poured them in a bowl- i then mixed the chlorella with my witch hazel mixture (witch hazel mixed w/the eo's my face loves) and immediately applied it to my face. It stayed on my face for about 4-5 hours.
> 
> When I initially rinsed, there was a slight change in the break out, but my skin was velvety soft. When I woke up this morning.... ALL the breakout was gone!!! This stuff is amazing! The only down side is I woke up to an extreme case of eye boogers, haven't had this problem until I applied the chlorella directly to my face and under my eyes. I don't know If this is a coincidence or not.


 
*Getting on the CHL..WitHZL bandwagon..do share your recipe!!!*


----------



## Lebiya

Health&hair28 said:


> No problem, I understand how it feels to have skin problems. I wash my face with an Indian skin soap called Vatika honey and saffron soap. As far as the ACV, I read in the skin forum a couple of months ago that it helps to deep clean the skin. I decided to try it and it has helped my skin. I dont have to use store brand or commercial astringents anymore which did not work for me. The ACV works better for me. I only use the organic ACV bragg brand not the grocery store brand. If your skin is already oily you may not need the oil.


 
I'm going to try this ACV thing. So basically you apply it on with a cotton ball AFTER you cleanse your skin -Leave it on dont rinse it OFF- then use a mositurizer?...I just want to make sure I have it right


----------



## Rainbow Dash

Lebiya said:


> I'm going to try this ACV thing. So basically you apply it on with a cotton ball AFTER you cleanse your skin -Leave it on dont rinse it OFF- then use a mositurizer?...I just want to make sure I have it right


 

Apply after you cleanse, leave it on.  It will tingle and I only use organic ACV Bragg brand. Once its about dry I use my moisturizer. If you want you can start with it at night and see how it works for you.  Also I have come to realize that my breakouts were due to hormone imbalance, so by upping my vegs and taking ChL my body is getting on track and working properly.  Also I forgot to add that I take omega 3, 6, 9, which also helps with hormone balancing. It has been so long since I have had clear clean. It may take some time for your body to adjust to the CHL and other supp but try it. Also try some CHL facials. I tried one with honey, lemon juice (little), CHL, and cinnamon. My face looked so smooth. You can leave it on for as long as you want.


----------



## HairHustla

*I am the proud owner of my first green bowel movement!!!  Hurray..Go Chlorella, Go Chlorella...*


----------



## Lebiya

Health&hair28 said:


> Apply after you cleanse, leave it on. It will tingle and I only use organic ACV Bragg brand. Once its about dry I use my moisturizer. If you want you can start with it at night and see how it works for you. Also I have come to realize that my breakouts were due to hormone imbalance, so by upping my vegs and taking ChL my body is getting on track and working properly. Also I forgot to add that I take omega 3, 6, 9, which also helps with hormone balancing. It has been so long since I have had clear clean. It may take some time for your body to adjust to the CHL and other supp but try it. Also try some CHL facials. I tried one with honey, lemon juice (little), CHL, and cinnamon. My face looked so smooth. You can leave it on for as long as you want.


 
Wonderful, thanks!


----------



## MagnoliaBelle

Starting today I plan to up my dosage of chlorella. Right now I have the Source Naturals Yaeyama  tablets.  10 tablets provide 2 grams.  I see that some of you and Luckiest Destiny are up to 12 grams per day.  How do you fit it all in?  That's a total of 60 tablets per day.  I was thinking that I would just take 20 at breakfast (egg shake), 20 at lunch, and 20 at dinner.  I'm not sure if it needs to be spread out even more, but I think that it would be hard to find the time and hard to remember if I try to have even more dosages.  

I'm also having a hard time fitting the necessary water in.  Now I only drink 2 16 oz. bottles of spring water per day and I know that's not enough.

So many vitamins, veggies, juices, supplements, and so little time; I just can't seem to get on a schedule to fit it all in consistently I'm still glad I'm doing it all though


----------



## Lebiya

^Thats why I just opt for the powder. 2 scoops a day will equal 8 grams. Then, Im done. Gulp it down then your good for the day. No forgetting. I'd never remember to take the pills everyday


----------



## yodie

Many ladies are replacing their other supplements with chlorella.  Chl has just about everything in it, so taking many of the other supplements isn't necessary.



MagnoliaBelle said:


> Starting today I plan to up my dosage of chlorella. Right now I have the Source Naturals Yaeyama tablets. 10 tablets provide 2 grams. I see that some of you and Luckiest Destiny are up to 12 grams per day. How do you fit it all in? That's a total of 60 tablets per day. I was thinking that I would just take 20 at breakfast (egg shake), 20 at lunch, and 20 at dinner. I'm not sure if it needs to be spread out even more, but I think that it would be hard to find the time and hard to remember if I try to have even more dosages.
> 
> I'm also having a hard time fitting the necessary water in. Now I only drink 2 16 oz. bottles of spring water per day and I know that's not enough.
> 
> So many vitamins, veggies, juices, supplements, and so little time; I just can't seem to get on a schedule to fit it all in consistently I'm still glad I'm doing it all though


----------



## MagnoliaBelle

Thanks Vodie.  What do you put your powder in?  I am restocking today at Whole Foods.  I think I will get half powder and half pills to give the powder a try.  I try to juice everyday so I can put the powder in my green juice.


----------



## Lebiya

luckiestdestiny said:


> It's not necessarily the grams it's how they're processed in the body. Instead of me dropping long science like I did earlier in the thread, I'll explain it in a quicker way:
> 
> Chlorella can be processed in your body depending on how you're eating from 80 up to almost 100 percent, whereas all meat that you digest (including protein and whey), your body will only process 20 percent of it.
> It's just how your body breaks down food. The rest will go out when you do the whole poo thing. So everytime you eat a burger only 20 percent is being processed by your body and the 80 percent it couldn't break down is in your poo.
> 
> 
> With that said:
> So in 12 grms of CHL I have 6 grams of protein from source naturals
> 
> I would need to eat over 25-30 grams of meat to get the same effect.
> 
> So you can see how a little CHL is a ton of protein for the body. Vegetarians actually use this (in other cultures) as their primary protein supply and take enough to make that happen.
> 
> HTH!


 

Ok great, cause I'm trying to get at least 50 grams of protein from CHL per day, so I'll use this an example


----------



## luckiestdestiny

HairHustla said:


> *I am the proud owner of my first green bowel movement!!! Hurray..Go Chlorella, Go Chlorella...*


 
You went green!  COngrats!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

MagnoliaBelle said:


> Starting today I plan to up my dosage of chlorella. Right now I have the Source Naturals Yaeyama tablets. 10 tablets provide 2 grams. *I see that some of you and Luckiest Destiny are up to 12 grams per day.* How do you fit it all in? That's a total of 60 tablets per day. I was thinking that I would just take 20 at breakfast (egg shake), 20 at lunch, and 20 at dinner. I'm not sure if it needs to be spread out even more, but I think that it would be hard to find the time and hard to remember if I try to have even more dosages.
> 
> I'm also having a hard time fitting the necessary water in. Now I only drink 2 16 oz. bottles of spring water per day and I know that's not enough.
> 
> So many vitamins, veggies, juices, supplements, and so little time; I just can't seem to get on a schedule to fit it all in consistently I'm still glad I'm doing it all though


 

Hey MagnoliaBelle:

I take the powder cause the tablets would just be too much!  It only takes four teaspoons of powder in some naked green machine juice and distilled water and that's it for me. I'm on my way!


----------



## yodie

MagnoliaBelle said:


> Thanks Vodie. What do you put your powder in? I am restocking today at Whole Foods. I think I will get half powder and half pills to give the powder a try. I try to juice everyday so I can put the powder in my green juice.


 


luckiestdestiny said:


> Hey MagnoliaBelle:
> 
> I take the powder cause the tablets would just be too much! It only takes four teaspoons of powder in some naked green machine juice and distilled water and that's it for me. I'm on my way!


 
Thanks for responding LD.  I've been tied up with computer problems all day.

MagnoliaBelle, basically what LD said.  I add powder to mostly water and a little bit of "Green Plant Juice" from Trader Joe's.  Shake it or stir with a spoon and take it down.


----------



## VincyLongLocksWanted

yodie said:


> Ladies using the Vitamin Shop CHL, are you seeing great results? I may pick up a bottle of these tablets.  I like that each tablet is 1 g.





Faster growing hair
Younger looking, brighter skin
Strong, fast growing nails
No adverse effects from alcohol
More energy (after detox)
Decreased appetite
Firmer muscles
Regularity


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Hey ladies!!   I am pimple free, and my hair is growing, growing, growing!!

March 29th will be 2 months for me!! :reddancer:


----------



## yodie

VincyLongLocksWanted said:


> Faster growing hair
> Younger looking, brighter skin
> Strong, fast growing nails
> No adverse effects from alcohol
> More energy (after detox)
> Decreased appetite
> Firmer muscles
> Regularity


 
Thanks. I may pick up a bottle tomorrow on my way home from church.  I ran out today and my shipment of SN will get here next week.


----------



## yodie

AtlantaJJ said:


> Hey ladies!!  I am pimple free, and my hair is growing, growing, growing!!
> 
> March 29th will be 2 months for me!! :reddancer:


 
AtlantaJJ,

Which brand are you taking?
How many grams?

I feel like my hair isn't doing a thing.  Maybe it's me.  Maybe my body is taking longer.  I don't straighten my hair.  So, I don't see any noticeable growth.


----------



## VincyLongLocksWanted

yodie said:


> AtlantaJJ,
> 
> Which brand are you taking?
> How many grams?
> 
> I feel like my hair isn't doing a thing.  Maybe it's me.  Maybe my body is taking longer.  I don't straighten my hair.  So, I don't see any noticeable growth.



Don't be discouraged. Give it more time. LD says that the full effects can be seen around 4 months of usage. The Chlorella might be taking care of something else in your body before it will boost your growth. Everybody is different, just stay consistent.


----------



## yodie

VincyLongLocksWanted said:


> Don't be discouraged. Give it more time. LD says that the full effects can be seen around 4 months of usage. The Chlorella might be taking care of something else in your body before it will boost your growth. Everybody is different, just stay consistent.


 
OT - I live in L.A. too.  Nice to know that I have a chl buddy close by.

Maybe it's really working on something in my body.  I don't know.  

I started Jan. 27th (yay) and I'm just now seeing white nails.  My eyelashes have grown and my cycle is still very late (helloooo, are you out there???)

 I had nasty mucus in my eyes - alot of it, but this morning was alot less than it usually is.  Maybe that part of my body has detoxed and I'm moving onto the next issue.

I've also seen clearer skin and gained alot more energy.


----------



## MagnoliaBelle

*Hey MagnoliaBelle:

I take the powder cause the tablets would just be too much! It only takes four teaspoons of powder in some naked green machine juice and distilled water and that's it for me. I'm on my way! *




yodie said:


> Thanks for responding LD. I've been tied up with computer problems all day.
> 
> MagnoliaBelle, basically what LD said. I add powder to mostly water and a little bit of "Green Plant Juice" from Trader Joe's. Shake it or stir with a spoon and take it down.


 

Okay Yodie and Luckiest Destiny. You all have convinced me. I am going to buy the powder. 4 teaspoons is just way to easier than 60 tablets. It's a no brainer. I think that I will also purchase some green plant juice for those nights when I'm just too beat to juice my on.

Thanks. I'll continue to update and I look forward to reviewing everyone's progress.


----------



## yodie

MB,

It'll become second nature to you.  

I had decided to switch to the tablets (after initally buying the powder), but now I'm going to stick with the powder.  The Green Plant juice lasts me awhile and I don't have to take 60 tablets.  

Let us know how you do.


----------



## alexstin

sheba1 said:


> PD93MWB6 for 5%




How long is this good for?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

yodie said:


> AtlantaJJ,
> 
> Which brand are you taking?
> How many grams?
> 
> I feel like my hair isn't doing a thing. Maybe it's me. Maybe my body is taking longer. I don't straighten my hair. So, I don't see any noticeable growth.


I agree with Vince... Give it some time to work it's magic. I didn't see a  marked growth spurt right away either.  I think the CHL was working on other things within my body first.  

I am taking 6 - 8 grams of the Source Naturals powder and tables pre day consistantly, some days a bit more. I plan to up that to 10 - 12 grams per day starting next week.  I would like to get in another dose in per day.  

I have been increasing my nettle tea intake and rinses...That may be helping me along as well.   I love the way the nettle tea rinses make my hair feel. I am doing a henna tonight and I used nettle tea and brewed coffee to make my henna mix.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream

*Okay, um my order from Vitacost just arrived today...AFTER the refund was deposited into my account.  Since I'm too freaking honest for my own good,  I called and let customer service know what was up....the thing is I inquired about this happening BEFORE the refund was issued...and the chick was like well it's been X amount of days we usually just write it off as "lost in transit" and issue a replacement order or refund.  *Sigh* Now, I got to call "corporate" on Monday morning. erplexed I had planned on sending it back anyway...so maybe I should have done that instead of calling up customer service again.  *


----------



## Platinum

I guess I'm still in detox mode because I'm so tired on the road now. I saw my Mom and Dad yesterday and they say I look great. Mom says "You don't look stressed". I gave her the side eye.  I'm wondering if adding Chlorella to my diet has anything to do with it.


----------



## yodie

AtlantaJJ said:


> I agree with Vince... Give it some time to work it's magic. I didn't see a marked growth spurt right away either. I think the CHL was working on other things within my body first.
> 
> I am taking 6 - 8 grams of the Source Naturals powder and tables pre day consistantly, some days a bit more. I plan to up that to 10 - 12 grams per day starting next week. I would like to get in another dose in per day.
> 
> I have been increasing my nettle tea intake and rinses...That may be helping me along as well.  I love the way the nettle tea rinses make my hair feel. I am doing a henna tonight and I used nettle tea and brewed coffee to make my henna mix.


 
I've been nettle rinsing 3 days a week and drinking the tea.  I also take 10 g's daily.  Maybe it'll just happen one day.  I'm sure chl has alot to work on in my body.  I have noticed that my hair air dries very soft nowadays.  Not sure how or why that happened, but I like it.  




Dare~to~Dream said:


> *Okay, um my order from Vitacost just arrived today...AFTER the refund was deposited into my account. Since I'm too freaking honest for my own good,  I called and let customer service know what was up....the thing is I inquired about this happening BEFORE the refund was issued...and the chick was like well it's been X amount of days we usually just write it off as "lost in transit" and issue a replacement order or refund. *Sigh* Now, I got to call "corporate" on Monday morning. erplexed I had planned on sending it back anyway...so maybe I should have done that instead of calling up customer service again.  *


 
Maybe you can just sell it on the exchange forum IF they already wrote it off as a lost or hold onto it until you run out of your current stash.  I'd say "thank you" and keep it green. Hopefully they wont charge your card again.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream

yodie said:


> Maybe you can just sell it on the exchange forum IF they already wrote it off as a lost or hold onto it until you run out of your current stash.  I'd say "thank you" and keep it green. Hopefully they wont charge your card again.



*Yeah, this chick was acting all weird though...and referred me to "corporate."   See, if I just would have kept silent about it...but you know....that honesty thing (I'm swear I'm my mother's daughter in that regard). *


----------



## Mik

I'm so upset...

I was totally on the chlorella bandwagon after reading this thread. I started it about 3 weeks ago; and immediately my nails became whiter and harder. As time went on I noticed positive changes in my skin and a 5 pound weight loss.

Now all of a sudden, my body can't tolerate chlorella AT ALL. I've vomitted 3 times in the past week or so (sorry if thats TMI). I even tried to lower the dosage and lay off the chlorella for a few days to see if that would help, but nothing helps. Its the exact same way every time, I take it, and about 4-5 hours later I am violently ill. Is this happening to anyone else? Or does my body just hate me?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Mik said:


> I'm so upset...
> 
> I was totally on the chlorella bandwagon after reading this thread. I started it about 3 weeks ago; and immediately my nails became whiter and harder. As time went on I noticed positive changes in my skin and a 5 pound weight loss.
> 
> Now all of a sudden, my body can't tolerate chlorella AT ALL. I've vomitted 3 times in the past week or so (sorry if thats TMI). I even tried to lower the dosage and lay off the chlorella for a few days to see if that would help, but nothing helps. Its the exact same way every time, I take it, and about 4-5 hours later I am violently ill. Is this happening to anyone else? Or does my body just hate me?


I am so sorry to hear that this is happening to you.  I have read a time or two on this thread where someone threw up once or twice but never multiple times.... 

I would do some research on that I have no idea why that would be happening to you ... 

ETA:

POSSIBLE REACTIONS TO EXPECT

When people start taking chlorella for the first time they may go through detoxification and positive healing reactions which are the signs of overload elimination. They usually involve the return of previous symptoms and unwanted reactions. Healing reactions are short-lived, ranging usually from a few days to (rarely) several months at the most, depending on the level of internal pollution. This indicates a positive shift towards health, greater strength and dynamism. Since our whole physiological, mental and emotional histories are enclosed in the body, detoxifying reactions can also be expressed through unwanted emotional and/or mental reactions, such as anger, impatience, and sadness, or feelings of depression, aggressivity, etc. The strength of the reactions is usually proportional to the level of toxins, obstructions and pain that have accumulated in the body. Remember, however, that when there is no pain (healing reactions), there is no gain or cure! Physiological detoxifying reactions may be caused by :

   1. an initial excessive dosage of detoxifying agents resulting in a too rapid detoxification process.
   2. sluggish, weak organs of elimination
   3. a lack of vital force caused by malnutrition, internal pollution, malabsorption etc. 

The most common detoxifying symptoms are headaches, fatigue or exhaustion, a sensation of being hot or cold, intestinal gases, bloating, constipation, black feces, diarrhea, foul gases and stools, pimples, nasal and vaginal discharge, skin rashes, eczema, and *muscle or joint pain*. *Nausea or vomiting may occur initially.*
Healing reactions are desirable. They mean that the chlorella has triggered the body to regain its natural internal balance and that it is working to expel toxic wastes. The excess chlorophyll will be expelled through bowel movements (possibly making stools greenish) but it doesn't mean that too much chlorella is being taken.
*While detoxifying, it is best to assist the body by increasing the intake of other cleansing foods, in order to ease the process. Eating less meat, fatty and refined products, and sugar, while increasing the level of green vegetables, fruits, grains and legumes in the diet, will further enhance positive healing reactions.*
It is not recommended for pregnant women to change their diets dramatically by starting a detoxifying program while being pregnant, because the sudden release of toxins may harm the fetus; however starting to take chlorella before and while being pregnant is desirable for both the future mother and the baby.

Be persistent, as the annoying detoxification reactions will gradually disappear, while rewarding results - such as increased stamina, cleaner breath, decreased body odors, better digestion, regular bowel movements, smoother skin, stronger gums and teeth, more rapid healing of cuts or wounds, subsiding of sugar cravings, decreased appetite, etc. - will become gradually more evident. As everybody is different, the results are individual.
*Unless you are showing an allergic reaction (in which case, it is best to stop taking chlorella altogether), *you can safely increase the dosage as healing crisis symptoms decrease. Always drink plenty of purified water to maximize detoxification.

Since reactions to chlorella are individual, there are people who may not feel anything. However, it is sometimes that the healing process, being gradual, goes unnoticed. After having taken chlorella for a little while, try to remember what symptoms have disappeared or improved.
*The absence of symptoms could also be the case of healthy people, or of sick people, who are not taking enough chlorella.* If you are healthy and have been taking chlorella for six months, and you are still not feeling its benefits, you might want to stop taking it for a while to experience the difference in sensations. Also, as with taking any other food, you do not want take it for too long a period with no break in between.

However, aside from these occasional breaks, chlorella can be taken every day to help remove the accumulated and daily ingested harmful materials from the body before they lead to damage and diseases. Chlorella taken daily may supply the body with nutrients necessary to its proper functioning, such as protein, enzymes, chlorophyll, dietary fiber and a full spectrum of vitamins, amino acids and minerals, without any possibility of toxic build-up. By receiving an abundant range of "live" and highly effective nutrients, the body becomes energized from within. It changes its internal environment, allowing the intelligence of our system to jump-start into a self-regulating and healing mode.

*The removal of heavy metals from the bloodstream could take approximately 3 to 6 months to begin, depending on the dosage taken.*
Overall chlorella can, as a holistic food, provide long term and continuous benefits of detoxification, immunostimulation, hormonal and blood sugar and pH normalization, lower cholesterol, healing and rejuvenating without any damaging side effects.

As stated above, chlorella, unlike a chemical drug, does far more than just suppress the symptoms. It reaches the sources of the condition and unlocks the body's natural healing powers.
But as chlorella is a nutriceutical food and not a prescription medicine, its actions require time and dedication to attain. The results achieved from natural supplements may take up to 90 days before people begin to reach their long-term goals. However, many people may experience benefits within just a few days (Please refer to our Testimonials section). In any case, the longer the period that chlorella is taken, the deeper are the benefits to be experienced.

In studies, chlorella has also shown great potential in assisting serious diseases such as cancer, AIDS, Epstein- Barr virus, arteriosclerosis diseases and degenerative diseases associated with the aging process. As a perfect food, chlorella has no peers. 

http://www.biochlorella.com/dosage.html
_
I googled Chlorella and vomiting and saw that it occurs...I wonder if you are allergic ?_


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Mik said:


> I'm so upset...
> 
> I was totally on the chlorella bandwagon after reading this thread. I started it about 3 weeks ago; and immediately my nails became whiter and harder. As time went on I noticed positive changes in my skin and a 5 pound weight loss.
> 
> Now all of a sudden, my body can't tolerate chlorella AT ALL. I've vomitted 3 times in the past week or so (sorry if thats TMI). I even tried to lower the dosage and lay off the chlorella for a few days to see if that would help, but nothing helps. Its the exact same way every time, I take it, and about 4-5 hours later I am violently ill. Is this happening to anyone else? Or does my body just hate me?


 
Sorry Mik. I hope you haven't developed an allergic reaction to it. Can you lower your dosage to the smallest amount...and I mean SMALLEST. And if you are taking it w/ food do the opposite, and if you are not taking food vice versa. 

I suggested this to someone who pm'd me who was vomiting and this helped them to get back on track.  They reduced their intake of chlorella and are at less than a gram (like 350 mg if I remember correctly) and increasing every couple of weeks. You may have to do this if your body is really sensitive to chlorella.

If this suggestion does not work you will have to discontinue usage.


ONE last thing please make sure you have a japanese version.  If yours is chinese, it may be corrupted in some way. Their standards for production are different. You want yaeyama, or sunchlorella, or at least japanese.  I also recommended she change her type and that helped.


----------



## Jaxhair

Health&hair28 said:


> Sorry, I meant bio-oil.  It helps even out scars and marks.
> 
> *Bio Oil* is recommended for:
> 
> Scars: Helps reduce the appearance of both new and old scars by improving the condition of skin with scar tissue.
> Stretch Marks: Helps prevent stretch marks during periods of rapid change in body size such as pregnancy, adolescence and weight loss. Helps reduce the appearance of existing stretch marks.
> Uneven Skin Tone helps reduce the appearance of pigmentation marks and blemishes.
> Aging Skin: Helps smooth and tone sagging and wrinkled skin by helping to improve the skins elasticity.
> Dehydrated Skin: Helps protect against the drying effects of water and climate; lubricates and soothes dry or chapped skin.



I'm sorry to burst this bubble peeps, but Bio-Oil is utter crap IMO. Look at the ingredients - mineral oil, synthetic this, synthetic that - I spent alot of money on it once, didn't see a difference - left my skin dry and cracked. And OMG is it overpriced! I'd do some research and get a mixture of natural ingredients - works so much better for your skin in the long run. Jojoba oil on it's own will do your skin more good than bio-oil and it's list of 'active ingredients'. I wish they used a natural oil instead of mineral...... Just MHO - someone else might think differently - afterall, there are ladies out there that swear by petroleum oil / jelly.....

Sorry, OT.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Blaque*Angel said:


> checking in quickly to say there is something about chlorella and eye PROBLEMS
> 
> like a few ladies have mentioned!!
> 
> i upped my dose yesterday and today my eye is sore, pink and full of mucus/sleep/boogers. i keep cleansing it but the boogers come back.
> 
> i hope this passes VERY soon as i have two very important dates soon
> 
> i now have some eye drops


 


Thank god this only lasted 24 hours when i woke up my eyes were back to normal....


----------



## Blaque*Angel

silkii_locks said:


> Hey LD,
> Thank God it was gone the next morning. I didn't know what was going on with my eye that day it was runny and itchy all day then that bump formed.


 

i think it was a detox sign as i had simular and it went away after 24 hours, i did not have the bump though!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Lebiya said:


> What do you wash your face with?
> 
> What does the ACV do for the face?...Sorry for all the questions
> 
> I was thinking about massaging my face with a light natural oil like olive oil, coconut oil etc..after washing it -but I already have oily skin and I know that oil clogs your pores.


 

check out the oil cleansing method thread 

it works even on the oiliest skin


----------



## Essensual

Dare~to~Dream said:


> *Yeah, this chick was acting all weird though...and referred me to "corporate."  See, if I just would have kept silent about it...but you know....that honesty thing (I'm swear I'm my mother's daughter in that regard). *


 
Trust me, you did the right thing. I work in Customer Service and once they confirmed delivery of the merch...they may have "flagged" your account. Go ahead and call corporate to resolve the matter. Be sure to get names of people you speak with too. HTH.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Mik said:


> I'm so upset...
> 
> I was totally on the chlorella bandwagon after reading this thread. I started it about 3 weeks ago; and immediately my nails became whiter and harder. As time went on I noticed positive changes in my skin and a 5 pound weight loss.
> 
> Now all of a sudden, my body can't tolerate chlorella AT ALL. I've vomitted 3 times in the past week or so (sorry if thats TMI). I even tried to lower the dosage and lay off the chlorella for a few days to see if that would help, but nothing helps. Its the exact same way every time, I take it, and about 4-5 hours later I am violently ill. Is this happening to anyone else? Or does my body just hate me?


 

what brand are you taking? sorry to read that, it sounds frustrating!!


----------



## Pooks

Checking in with my current detox manifestations which line up with several posts. Most mornings after taking my CHL I blow my nose at least a couple of times. I have always felt this was my system's way of expecting nasties from my body even before CHL, now it has become more pronounced. I am also still gassy, but whereas it used to be in the evenings, now first thing when I wake up I'm playin the booty trumpet loud n proud, (good thing I'm sleeping alone) LMBO!!

Thanks for all the great info ladies.


----------



## ADB

I've been taking chlorella for 5 days now and I have already noticed changes.  My eyes are a lot brighter!  I feel better really healthy.  Oh and I have green poo now lol.   I was drinking a green foods drink before I started taking chlorella and my poo was only light green sometimes.

I used the chlorella as a face mask last night and the few tiny pimples I had were gone when I woke up.  My face was also smooth and soft.


----------



## Urban

It's only been a few days for me (3?), but my skin is brighter and creamy. I got about 4 pimples, which are going away now ... but the rest of my skin feels so good!


----------



## cupcakes

I started back on the chlorella today but i lowered my dosage to 3 tablets a day for now. im taking it with my shake.


----------



## yodie

The runny, red, crusty eyes have subsided.  Guess it really was a detox.  Hmmm, I wonder why we detoxed that way.

Happy Sunday ladies.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

ADB said:


> I've been taking chlorella for 5 days now and I have already noticed changes. My eyes are a lot brighter! I feel better really healthy. Oh and I have green poo now lol.  I was drinking a green foods drink before I started taking chlorella and my poo was only light green sometimes.
> 
> I used it as a face mask last night and the few tiny pimples I had were gone when I woke up. My face was also smooth and soft.


 
Congrats on going greed ADB!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Urban said:


> It's only been a few days for me (3?), but my skin is brighter and creamy. I got about 4 pimples, which are going away now ... but the rest of my skin feels so good!


 

Welcome to the chlorella party Urban!
I'm happy you're noticing the wonderful results of using chlorella.


----------



## ms_xcarlett

luckiestdestiny said:


> Sorry Mik. I hope you haven't developed an allergic reaction to it. Can you lower your dosage to the smallest amount...and I mean SMALLEST. And if you are taking it w/ food do the opposite, and if you are not taking food vice versa.
> 
> I suggested this to *someone who pm'd me who was vomiting and this helped them to get back on track*. They reduced their intake of chlorella and are at less than a gram (like 350 mg if I remember correctly) and increasing every couple of weeks. You may have to do this if your body is really sensitive to chlorella.
> 
> If this suggestion does not work you will have to discontinue usage.
> 
> 
> ONE last thing please make sure you have a japanese version. If yours is chinese, it may be corrupted in some way. Their standards for production are different. You want yaeyama, or sunchlorella, or at least japanese. I also recommended she change her type and that helped.


 
 yep.. That person you helped was me..its been a few weeks now and i have been taking CHL with no probs- touch wood. I have also started to increase my dose every so often and that crappy way i was feeling before no longer happens now. So I have to thank LD for her help and advice!


----------



## kuwait

doesn't wheatgrass have a lot of chlorella in it????


----------



## silkii_locks

Hi Ladies,
Just wanted to do a quick update.  I started chl 8 days ago using the Jarrow brand tablets.  10 tablets=2 grams so for me to get just 6 grams that would be 30 pills a day.  I did the 30 tablets for like 2 days but I just couldn't hang anymore.  I've ordered the Source Naturals powder but that won't be back for another week or so.  

So I went to The Vitamin Shoppe today and got the Earthrise brand, with this only 6 tablets=3 grams so I only have to take 12 pills per day for 6 grams and 18 for 9 grams which is what I want to work up to any way.  A heck of lot better than 30 or 40 pills a day.  Also I really think the Earthrise is a better quality chlorella tablet than the Jarrow brand.  So needless to say I am a lot happier.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I like to report that I have new growth all over my head at the roots about 1 inch worth, even around my edges, at the temples.  and they are coming in as perfect little coils  I noticed last night after doing my henna!   


ETA:
I mean new hairs, I am natural so I don't mean post relaxer new growth


----------



## january noir

I couldn't wait for my chlorella to arrive in the mail so I went to the nearest Vitamin Shoppe today and purchased the Earthrise brand tablets. They didn't have Source Naturals and Earthrise was a brand I remembered from this thread.  

I popped my first 6 pills (3g) all at once with a just a swig of Bolthouse Green Goodness after my dinner of a Chipotle Burrito bowl  

I have to be careful not to overdo the Bolthouse juice (and Chipotle ) until my appetite begins to decrease. :crossfingers:

I plan to complete the bottle of Earthwise tablets @ 3g per day this week, and 6g next week.   I will hold for 2 weeks and then increase to 9g and on until my poo is green - my Source Natural powder and tablets should be here by Wednesday.  
I hope I do well; I can't wait to reap the benefits of this stuff.   

Go *GREEN* team!!!!


----------



## january noir

silkii_locks said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Just wanted to do a quick update.  I started chl 8 days ago using the Jarrow brand tablets.  10 tablets=2 grams so for me to get just 6 grams that would be 30 pills a day.  I did the 30 tablets for like 2 days but I just couldn't hang anymore.  I've ordered the Source Naturals powder but that won't be back for another week or so.
> 
> So I went to The Vitamin Shoppe today and got the Earthrise brand, with this only 6 tablets=3 grams so I only have to take 12 pills per day for 6 grams and 18 for 9 grams which is what I want to work up to any way.  A heck of lot better than 30 or 40 pills a day.  Also I really think the Earthrise is a better quality chlorella tablet than the Jarrow brand.  So needless to say I am a lot happier.




I purchased the Earthwise today too!


----------



## sheba1

AtlantaJJ said:


> I like to report that I have new growth all over my head at the roots about 1 inch worth, even around my edges, at the temples.  and they are coming in as perfect little coils  I noticed last night after doing my henna!
> 
> 
> ETA:
> I mean new hairs, I am natural so I don't mean post relaxer new growth



AtlantaJJ, this is so exciting!  I have very fine hairs so I'm crazy excited about the possibility of getting *more of them*.  Add to that the fact that some are getting thicker hairs, as well.  Oh yeah, bring on the next few months!


----------



## yodie

Congrats ladies on the new growth, fine hairs and all the other benefits.  Yay team Chlorella!!


----------



## sheba1

kuwait said:


> doesn't wheatgrass have a lot of chlorella in it????



Hey Kuwait!  Chlorella and wheatgrass are two different plants.  I use the term "plant" loosely, because chlorella is actually a single celled organism.   _Wheat Grass_ is an alkaline green leafy vegetable.  _Chlorella is a_ single-celled freshwater algae.  Both have chlorophyll in them but Chlorella has the most of any.

Definitely take a gander at the first two posts in this thread to learn more about the benefits.  There are many for some and we all hope that one of them is increased hair growth!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I just got some barley grass powder to throw into my morning shake for good measure. 

I working to go towards more raw. I would love to juice one day...when my life is less hectic.


----------



## yodie

AtlantaJJ said:


> I just got some barley grass powder to throw into my morning shake for good measure.
> 
> I working to go towards more raw. I would love to juice one day...when my life is less hectic.


 
What are the benefits of barley powder? 

I was adding organic spinach to my shake.  Just wondering if there was another "green" that was more beneficial.  My body is tired of trying to break down undigestable foods. I need to really get back to my shake for breakfast and dinner.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Double Post


----------



## AtlantaJJ

yodie said:


> What are the benefits of barley powder?
> 
> I was adding organic spinach to my shake.  Just wondering if there was another "green" that was more beneficial.  My body is tired of trying to break down undigestable foods. I need to really get back to my shake for breakfast and dinner.


It's another form of green and it helps fight cancer, gives energy keeps the body balanced similar to CHL. It's good for keeping hunger at bay and it's good for athletes. I'm always looking for ways to sneak in aminos...

It's just something I want to try to complement my healthy eating habits.

Here's a link.

http://www.lovelyhealth.com/barley_grass.htm
http://www.healingcancernaturally.co...-medicine.html


----------



## Dare~to~Dream

Essensual said:


> Trust me, you did the right thing. I work in Customer Service and once they confirmed delivery of the merch...they may have "flagged" your account. Go ahead and call corporate to resolve the matter. Be sure to get names of people you speak with too. HTH.



*Thanks for the advice.*


----------



## mariofmagdal

AtlantaJJ said:


> It's another form of green and it helps fight cancer, gives energy keeps the body balanced similar to CHL. It's good for keeping hunger at bay and it's good for athletes. I'm always looking for ways to sneak in aminos...
> 
> 
> I know what you mean about wanting the extra Greens. I have been taking the Earthrise Green Blends along with CHL/SPIR. In their blend they have: spirulina-1000mg, wheat grass-400mg, chlorella-400mg, alfalfa herb-150mg, Barley Grass-400mg and Broccoli Floret-150mg. I also just added Kelp-660mg this past week. I am oh so GREEN, and Lovin It!


----------



## BeautifulFlower

AtlantaJJ said:


> Hey ladies!! * I am pimple free,* and my hair is growing, growing, growing!!
> 
> March 29th will be 2 months for me!! :reddancer:


 
You and me both. If Chlorella does nothing for my hair, I will take Chlorella forever just for my skin.


----------



## BeautifulFlower

How big are the Vitamin Shopper brand Chlorella pills? Are they small like Source Natural or like horse pills?


----------



## yodie

mariofmagdal said:


> AtlantaJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's another form of green and it helps fight cancer, gives energy keeps the body balanced similar to CHL. It's good for keeping hunger at bay and it's good for athletes. I'm always looking for ways to sneak in aminos...
> 
> 
> I know what you mean about wanting the extra Greens. I have been taking the Earthrise Green Blends along with CHL/SPIR. In their blend they have: spirulina-1000mg, wheat grass-400mg, chlorella-400mg, alfalfa herb-150mg, Barley Grass-400mg and Broccoli Floret-150mg. I also just added Kelp-660mg this past week. I am oh so GREEN, and Lovin It!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good. I definitely want to add another green powder to my diet.  Maybe I'll try the Earthrise brand.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pam Pam

I just went to wash the makeup off my face and OMG, is my skin smooth.  I put some olive oil on my face and my hands just glided straight across.  I am in awe right now.  The oil literally had no where to go and I could feel it just sitting there.

Truly, truly amazed is what I am right now.

Thank goodness for this thread and the people who add to it daily.  You guys are a godsend.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Talk about hair and nail growth, CHLORELLA is the truth! My daughter wears cornrows one week off the next, and so on. Well her braids look like they have been in 3wks or more, they are so lifted due to new growth! 

Her nails I have to cut weekly because they grow so fast! The kiddos have no complaints, they are happy to be GREEN!

I am trying to get my 18yo son on board, he is so skeptical about everything! He needs it for his skin, but he just won't do it, so far for him its the smell. I will keep trying. GREEN is Good.


----------



## Stiletto_Diva

I tried to read this whole thread and I got up to page 35 and gave up. Just bought my source naturals pwder and I can't ait to start seeing results. I'm more interested in the detoxing properties, but hair and nair growth are always a plus


----------



## mariofmagdal

Mz. Princess said:


> I tried to read this whole thread and I got up to page 35 and gave up. Just bought my source naturals pwder and I can't ait to start seeing results. I'm more interested in the detoxing properties, but hair and nair growth are always a plus



Welcome! You have chosen an excellent brand of Chlorella. You will be well pleased once you start seeing results. Much success to you as you begin your GREEN journey!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

OK, I notice when i go to a restaraunt (twice now)i feel very very full then when i get
home,
 i have atleast three bowel movements but still feel full...lol

my sisters and mom reported the same thing.

Also, we have all noticed if you dont have much water in the day, the very next day you get a pimple that dissapears after 24 hours!!! 

They have all "gne green"this week 

ok, when using the chlorella mask, avoid the eye area or you will getan extreme case of boogers in the morning!!


----------



## Pooks

AtlantaJJ said:


> I like to report that I have new growth all over my head at the roots about 1 inch worth, even around my edges, at the temples. and they are coming in as perfect little coils  I noticed last night after doing my henna!
> 
> 
> ETA:
> I mean new hairs, I am natural so I don't mean post relaxer new growth


 
Come on, AtlantaJJ, YEAH!!!That's what I'm talkin about!

I had masses of energy this morning ladies.  Tidied house, worked out, all before work this morning, I was like "is this me??" Before chlorella I could barely pull myself out of bed, and would just about get to work on time!

I'm upping to 10g today!


----------



## njerannce

Ive been stalking this thread for a few weeks now and i really want to join this litlle family!! I live in the uk and i dont think i can get source naturals over here.  My local health food store sells the chinese chlorella is that any good? Il try searching online to find other brands.  I really want to start taking it for the skin and health benefits your all having....oh and the extra hair growth obviously!!


----------



## Pooks

njerannce said:


> Ive been stalking this thread for a few weeks now and i really want to join this litlle family!! I live in the uk and i dont think i can get source naturals over here. My local health food store sells the chinese chlorella is that any good? Il try searching online to find other brands. I really want to start taking it for the skin and health benefits your all having....oh and the extra hair growth obviously!!


 
Hey, another UK chica!  Welcome to the chlorella parteeeeeee!

I bought the Sun Chlorella tablets - quite expensive but I have been seeing the results so far (taking for 1 month). LD advises against using Chinese chlorella as they have different standards of production there and the chlorella can be corrupted.  Best to look for a Japanese Yaeyama.  If you do find the Source Naturals anywhere, pls let me know!


----------



## njerannce

pookiwah said:


> Hey, another UK chica! Welcome to the chlorella parteeeeeee!
> 
> I bought the Sun Chlorella tablets - quite expensive but I have been seeing the results so far (taking for 1 month). LD advises against using Chinese chlorella as they have different standards of production there and the chlorella can be corrupted. Best to look for a Japanese Yaeyama. If you do find the Source Naturals anywhere, pls let me know!


 

hey pookiwah! also nice to see a uk lady! can i ask what benefits you've seen from taking the tablets and side effects?


----------



## Pooks

Sorry for the delay in reply, had to do some actual work! 

*My journey with chlorella so far: *
-Have 'gone green' in the BM department
-Clearer smoother skin, dark spots lightening up (waiting for it to get better and better with more time!) 
-Mad amounts of energy
-General feeling of wellbeing
-Significant decrease in sweating
-Change in body odour (including BMs) no bad smells
-Nails becoming whiter and tougher
-Hair growth has been boosted, but can't all be attributed to CHL as I'm doing other things (scalp massages with EOs, drinking nettle tea daily)
-Gassy with initial doses and everytime I upped my intake


----------



## MrsMe

Hello chlorella bellas. I haven't posted anything in the past couple of days because I was busy getting ready to see my SO who was coming from Boston, but tell me why he had a flat tire and wasn't able to come...
My skin is doing better, taking it one step at a time, literally. Marks are fading out little by little but I'm still getting pimples. I have some which I know are related to the detoxing and a few cysts which are a monthly reoccurence. However, there are two times less cysts than last month!  
I'm going to increase my dosage to 6g and hopefully I'll be able to increase again the following week. I'm still going green and lovin' it! 
Oh, as for my hair growth, I will see how much it has grown after taking off my kinky twists. I did them about a week ago and my roots already look like they're growing...may be my imagination but my temples are also filling up a little.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

njerannce said:


> Ive been stalking this thread for a few weeks now and i really want to join this litlle family!! I live in the uk and i dont think i can get source naturals over here. My local health food store sells the chinese chlorella is that any good? Il try searching online to find other brands. I really want to start taking it for the skin and health benefits your all having....oh and the extra hair growth obviously!!


 

welcome  http://www.iherb.com delivers to the UK in 3 days
chinese chlorella is no good!!


----------



## Pooks

Blaque*Angel said:


> welcome  http://www.iherb.com delivers to the UK in 3 days
> chinese chlorella is no good!!


 
Going to iherb when its time to reorder, thanks!  I now see that I have shelled out alot more than was necessary...


----------



## ms_xcarlett

pookiwah said:


> Hey, another UK chica! Welcome to the chlorella parteeeeeee!
> 
> I bought the Sun Chlorella tablets - quite expensive but I have been seeing the results so far (taking for 1 month). LD advises against using Chinese chlorella as they have different standards of production there and the chlorella can be corrupted. Best to look for a Japanese Yaeyama. *If you do find the Source Naturals anywhere, pls let me know*!


 
Hey..im  in London I found Source Naturals tabs on Ebay. I also found the powder on another site- but i cant remember which one it was. I think i just googled it. HTH


----------



## VincyLongLocksWanted

prettyfaceANB said:


> How big are the Vitamin Shopper brand Chlorella pills? Are they small like Source Natural or like horse pills?



They are kind of big, but easy to swallow.


----------



## Pooks

ms_xcarlett said:


> Hey..im in London I found Source Naturals tabs on Ebay. I also found the powder on another site- but i cant remember which one it was. I think i just googled it. HTH


 
Another green UK lady!    Thanks for this, will come in handy when I run out of Sun tablets, but I bought a whole lot so it will be a while from now....


----------



## Whimsy

OK - I am still taking about 4-6 grams a day. i'm regular, appetite is not out of control, but am not achieving any hair growth.  I generally get about a lil under a half inch a month.  i'm still at that rate of growth.


----------



## Rain20

If you cant take more than 5 of the source natural tabs is it worth taking?How long before you see effects for CHL? Thanks 
Rain 20


----------



## SunnyDelight

VincyLongLocksWanted said:


> They are kind of big, but easy to swallow.


 

I agree - they are big but really easy to swallow.


----------



## alittlestar

SunnyDelight said:


> I agree - they are big but really easy to swallow.


 

_I also agree _


----------



## ms_xcarlett

pookiwah said:


> Another green UK lady!  Thanks for this, will come in handy when I run out of Sun tablets, but I bought a whole lot so it will be a while from now....


 
Heehee. Hey to you too!!

And no probs..glad to help!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

pookiwah said:


> Going to iherb when its time to reorder, thanks! I now see that I have shelled out alot more than was necessary...


 

Aw, your welcome chica they have great customer service too,i recieve things from them faster than I do any UK vendor


----------



## Blaque*Angel

OK, I introduced an alcoholic friend of the family to Chlorella,three weeks ago  

she has been taking the powder with water twice daily.
I saw her today and she says for the first time in years she has been having normal stools/BM's. She usually has very watery stools because of the alcohol intake.

She says her bones are usually very bad, when she sits on buses she usually cannot stand back up to get off the bus as her back and legs ache.

since she has been taking chlorella, her joints are not so painful..

She also has cut down dramatically on the alcohol as she feels full all the time,and does not have the desire to drink as much.her belly usually always looks 7months pregnant but it has trimmed down enormously.

she calls it her magic milkshake she has asked me if it can help with weight gain,as her brother is desperate to gain weight,does anyone know??

i'm happy i've helped changed her life for the best, as a very horrible experience made her turn to alcohol for comfort!


----------



## caramelma

Blaque*Angel said:


> OK, I introduced an alcoholic friend of the family to Chlorella,three weeks ago
> 
> she has been taking the powder with water twice daily.
> I saw her today and she says for the first time in years she has been having normal stools/BM's. She usually has very watery stools because of the alcohol intake.
> 
> She says her bones are usually very bad, when she sits on buses she usually cannot stand back up to get off the bus as her back and legs ache.
> 
> since she has been taking chlorella, her joints are not so painful..
> 
> She also has cut down dramatically on the alcohol as she feels full all the time,and does not have the desire to drink as much.her belly usually always looks 7months pregnant but it has trimmed down enormously.
> 
> she calls it her magic milkshake she has asked me if it can help with weight gain,as her brother is desperate to gain weight,does anyone know??
> 
> i'm happy i've helped changed her life for the best, as a very horrible experience made her turn to alcohol for comfort!


 What brand does she take?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Mz. Princess said:


> I tried to read this whole thread and I got up to page 35 and gave up. Just bought my source naturals pwder and I can't ait to start seeing results. I'm more interested in the detoxing properties, but hair and nair growth are always a plus


 
Welcom Mz Princess


----------



## luckiestdestiny

pookiwah said:


> Come on, AtlantaJJ, YEAH!!!That's what I'm talkin about!
> 
> I had masses of energy this morning ladies. Tidied house, worked out, all before work this morning, I was like "is this me??" Before chlorella I could barely pull myself out of bed, and would just about get to work on time!
> 
> I'm upping to 10g today!


 
Hey pookiwah!

I just love hearing stories about energy. I like that chlorella helps quality of life too.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

njerannce said:


> Ive been stalking this thread for a few weeks now and i really want to join this litlle family!! I live in the uk and i dont think i can get source naturals over here. My local health food store sells the chinese chlorella is that any good? Il try searching online to find other brands. I really want to start taking it for the skin and health benefits your all having....oh and the extra hair growth obviously!!


 
DELETED---
Noticed pookiwah already answered.  Thanks pookiwah!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

njerannce said:


> Ive been stalking this thread for a few weeks now and i really want to join this litlle family!! *I live in the uk and i dont think i can get source naturals over here*. My local health food store sells the chinese chlorella is that any good? Il try searching online to find other brands. I really want to start taking it for the skin and health benefits your all having....oh and the extra hair growth obviously!!


 pm jaxhair and see what she's using. I know she's in the UK. I hope it's okay with her!

Any other UK ladies, can you chime in on what brand you're using?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Rain20 said:


> If you cant take more than 5 of the source natural tabs is it worth taking?How long before you see effects for CHL? Thanks
> Rain 20


 
5 tab are about one gram. Any amount can help. It's a whole food with all the vitamins, minerals, and amino acids your body needs.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Blaque*Angel said:


> OK, I introduced an alcoholic friend of the family to Chlorella,three weeks ago
> 
> she has been taking the powder with water twice daily.
> I saw her today and she says for the first time in years she has been having normal stools/BM's. She usually has very watery stools because of the alcohol intake.
> 
> She says her bones are usually very bad, when she sits on buses she usually cannot stand back up to get off the bus as her back and legs ache.
> 
> since she has been taking chlorella, her joints are not so painful..
> 
> She also has cut down dramatically on the alcohol as she feels full all the time,and does not have the desire to drink as much.her belly usually always looks 7months pregnant but it has trimmed down enormously.
> 
> she calls it her magic milkshake she has asked me if it can help with weight gain,as her brother is desperate to gain weight,does anyone know??
> 
> i'm happy i've helped changed her life for the best, as a very horrible experience made her turn to alcohol for comfort!


Wow that's powerful!! Now recommend AA meetings and she'll have the support she needs to handle life without booze. She may be open to going to meetings now that her thought processes may have cleared up  some along with the other benefits! 

Bless you for doing that for a friend!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

mariofmagdal said:


> AtlantaJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's another form of green and it helps fight cancer, gives energy keeps the body balanced similar to CHL. It's good for keeping hunger at bay and it's good for athletes. I'm always looking for ways to sneak in aminos...
> 
> 
> I know what you mean about wanting the extra Greens. I have been taking the Earthrise Green Blends along with CHL/SPIR. In their blend they have: spirulina-1000mg, wheat grass-400mg, chlorella-400mg, alfalfa herb-150mg, Barley Grass-400mg and Broccoli Floret-150mg. I also just added Kelp-660mg this past week. I am oh so GREEN, and Lovin It!
Click to expand...


Green is where's its at!! I mean, I don't even need naps now like I did in the past, even after a hard workout.   I tried to take one Saturday just because I could, and because I thought I needed the rest. I just laid there and rested for a bit, I didn't pass out like I used to! :reddancer:  There was a time when I would go to sleep anytime I sat still! 


pookiwah said:


> Come on, AtlantaJJ, YEAH!!!That's what I'm talkin about!
> 
> I had masses of energy this morning ladies.  Tidied house, worked out, all before work this morning, I was like "is this me??" Before chlorella I could barely pull myself out of bed, and would just about get to work on time!
> 
> I'm upping to 10g today!


Come on over here Pookiwah and do some cleaning!!  I am going to start my spring cleaning next weekend.



perlenoire83 said:


> Hello chlorella bellas. I haven't posted anything in the past couple of days because I was busy getting ready to see my SO who was coming from Boston, but tell me why he had a flat tire and wasn't able to come...
> My skin is doing better, taking it one step at a time, literally. Marks are fading out little by little but I'm still getting pimples. I have some which I know are related to the detoxing and a few cysts which are a monthly reoccurence. However, there are two times less cysts than last month!
> I'm going to increase my dosage to 6g and hopefully I'll be able to increase again the following week. I'm still going green and lovin' it!
> Oh, as for my hair growth, I will see how much it has grown after taking off my kinky twists. I did them about a week ago and my roots already look like they're growing...may be my imagination but my temples are also filling up a little.


How long have you been taking the CHL? My skin cleared up right at about the 6 - 7 week mark.  LD was right too about our diets. Take a look at what you are eating. I added some more raw foods (veggies) to my diet and that helped a great deal. Also PM me, I have another herbal remedy's that I'm using for my acne prone skin.  The CHL will help you heal faster than anything however so stick with it!  

My temples are definately filling in after years of wearing micro braids


----------



## jamaicalovely

Thanks, Sheba.  Wow, this was some good information! Are you a pharmacist?

Ladies, I am happy to report that I bought Bolthouse Farms Green Goodness to take with my Chlorella.  OMG, this stuff is soooo good!  I can't taste the powder at all.  The drink has Chlorella and Spirulina as well.  I can overdose on this stuff.  Yummy!   Thanks, girls.












sheba1 said:


> Sure you can!  You could get the compressed tablets like these: http://www.vitacost.com/Source-Naturals-Organic-Chlorella-200-mg-600-Tablets
> 
> There are 10 tablets in a serving but the tablets are really tiny.  I can easily pop several at a time when downing with water.  Not as cost effective as the powder but, as Yodie pointed out, if you add in the costs of the juices to down the powder, it probably evens out.
> 
> If you decide your just crazy about the chlorella, want the cost benefits and don't have a problem with capsules, you could make your own by buying these: http://www.vitacost.com/NSI-Empty-00-Gelatin-Capsules
> 
> You'd need a tool like cap-m-quick to fill the capsules: http://www.cap-m-quik.com/ProductList.asp?CID=106
> 
> With Jarrow powder, 5 capsules would hold 5 grams of chlorella with each capsule holding 1 gram.  At 5 capsules per day, the empty gel caps would last 200 days.  That's only about 12 cents per day incuding the cost of the cap-m-quick and the capsules.  It's actually better than that, though, because your one cap-m-quick machine would not need replacement at the end of the 6+ months.
> 
> This would be great for spirulina users, too.


----------



## january noir

This is my 2nd day of taking my Earthwise.
I've been taking all 6 tablets at once.  I don't want to forget to take them.

I urinated more frequently than usual today and drank my usual amount.  No additional BMs - just my daily, morning elimination.

I can't wait to see how I feel and look after 3 months into this routine.


----------



## january noir

jamaicalovely said:


> Ladies, I am happy to report that I bought Bolthouse Farms Green Goodness to take with my Chlorella.  OMG, *this stuff is soooo good! * I can't taste the powder at all.  The drink has Chlorella and Spirinulla as well.  I can overdose on this stuff.  Yummy!   Thanks, girls.



Yes, it is!   My SO turned me on to this drink last year.  Between Green Goodness and the Bolthouse Carrot Juice, I gained a ton of weight.  

Be careful! 

I have a bottle in the fridge rat nah!


----------



## jamaicalovely

JN

Yes, I am re reading the guide on ways to thin it out . I only had 8oz of my 32oz today.


----------



## kryolnapps

Just checking in!

This week I'll up my intake at 11g. I take 1/2 in the morning with my green powder and some fruit juice. I take the other 1/2 in the evening with juice, but I end up taking it too late, around 8-9pm and I think it's keeping up at night.  

I had my periods, very painful, a bit more than usual, but usually I feel it coming the day of. This time around, I started feeling discomfort at least 3 days before. On a positive note, I did not breakout at all this month!!! That means no dark spots when the pimples leave! My skin is so smooth, almost like I have foundation on. The existing dark spots are also fading really fast. I'm so happy!

I got my dad, stepmom, 1 sister and my brother-in-law going green. My brother-in-law says he's already green after only 2 weeks. None of them are experimenting detox symptoms yet. I warned them to start very low. 

That's it for now!

Oh, I ordered Source Naturals powder from iHerb.com. It was getting too expansive here in Canada. I ordered two 8oz. I save about $56 Cnd even when I took into account the exchange rate and shipping fees!!!


----------



## sheba1

jamaicalovely said:


> JN
> 
> Yes, I am re reading the guide on ways to thin it out . I only had 8oz of my 32oz today.


 
Gurrrl, one bottle lasts me almost two weeks!  I drink it like LD with mostly water.  I add only a quarter cup bolthouse to 1/2 cup water and shake it up in a bottle.  I add two teaspoons to this mixture and sip away every morning.  It's delicious to me, now!


----------



## Platinum

I've been taking 3 grams a day but I'm going to increase my dosage this week. It's only been a few weeks for me but I notice that my skin's glowing. I'm having green BMs  too. I'm going to talk to my parents about Chlorella. Both are diabetics. My Mom has severe allergies, high blood pressure and arthitis so I'm wondering if her doctor will give her the "Okay" to try it.


----------



## caramelma

january noir said:


> This is my 2nd day of taking my Earthwise.
> I've been taking all 6 tablets at once. I don't want to forget to take them.
> 
> I urinated more frequently than usual today and drank my usual amount. No additional BMs - just my daily, morning elimination.
> 
> I can't wait to see how I feel and look after 3 months into this routine.


 I thought I was trippin today when I kept running to the restroom at work I almost peed on myself one time.


----------



## Scorpimini14720

Ok ladies, I have been taking CHL & Spirulina for 6 weeks now and I need to know what I am doing wrong? (Yay for me for being consistent!!!) 
In the beginning I didn't notice any major detox symptoms. I had eye boogers and that was it. I had a great energy surge on the 3rd or 4th day. My BM's have been regular, 1-2 sometimes 3 a day. My problem is, as I read through the posts, there are many women who have had weight lost (I am working out, eating well and still the same weight with CHL & Spirulina), no significant detox symptoms (no colds, achy body, headaches), nails are white & hard but haven't gained any length (ladies are cutting their nails every week), hair is filling in, growing or getting thicker (haven't noticed a change in growth or thickness or filling in), boost of energy (sometimes)...
There are probably a few more but I can't recall at the moment and I don't want to sound like a party pooper. I am taking 7-9 grams of CHL & 5-6 gr of Spirulina in a green shake in the am. I blend spinach, alfalfa, kale, cilantro & banana or apple with honey & coconut oil. Of course my shake varies depending on what I run out of. I work out 3-5 days a week and I have 4-6 small meals a day although the weekend I may cheat, but I don't over do it. How come I am not benefitting like you ladies????erplexed


----------



## caramelma

what's a good amount to start with and about how long does it take to see green BM?


----------



## january noir

Scorpimini14720 said:


> Ok ladies, I have been taking CHL & Spirulina for 6 weeks now and I need to know what I am doing wrong? (Yay for me for being consistent!!!)
> In the beginning I didn't notice any major detox symptoms. I had eye boogers and that was it. I had a great energy surge on the 3rd or 4th day. My BM's have been regular, 1-2 sometimes 3 a day. My problem is, as I read through the posts, there are many women who have had weight lost (I am working out, eating well and still the same weight with CHL & Spirulina), no significant detox symptoms (no colds, achy body, headaches), nails are white & hard but haven't gained any length (ladies are cutting their nails every week), hair is filling in, growing or getting thicker (haven't noticed a change in growth or thickness or filling in), boost of energy (sometimes)...
> There are probably a few more but I can't recall at the moment and I don't want to sound like a party pooper. I am taking 7-9 grams of CHL & 5-6 gr of Spirulina in a green shake in the am. I blend spinach, alfalfa, kale, cilantro & banana or apple with honey & coconut oil. Of course my shake varies depending on what I run out of. I work out 3-5 days a week and I have 4-6 small meals a day although the weekend I may cheat, but I don't over do it. How come I am not benefitting like you ladies????erplexed



It sounds like your health is already at optimum level.   Be happy!!!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

january noir said:


> Yes, it is! My SO turned me on to this drink last year. Between Green Goodness and the Bolthouse Carrot Juice, I gained a ton of weight.
> 
> Be careful!
> 
> I have a bottle in the fridge rat nah!


 

Just please make sure to add water. That's what  I do and it still tastes good. Just not as thick.


----------



## january noir

luckiestdestiny said:


> Just please make sure to add water. That's what  I do and it still tastes good. Just not as thick.



This is my plan.   I'm still waiting for my powder to arrive so I can mix it up !


----------



## Blaque*Angel

caramelma said:


> What brand does she take?


 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=300297876485


----------



## Blaque*Angel

AtlantaJJ said:


> Wow that's powerful!! Now recommend AA meetings and she'll have the support she needs to handle life without booze. She may be open to going to meetings now that her thought processes may have cleared up some along with the other benefits!
> 
> Bless you for doing that for a friend!


 
Thank you, I felt proud yesterday seeing the excitement in her eyes and her tone of voice was more positive 

Her confidence is very low, so i doubt she'll go to AA meetings,My family have tried to help her in a number of ways.But I'll try and encourage her,even offer to follow her.


----------



## Pooks

jamaicalovely said:


> Thanks, Sheba. Wow, this was some good information! Are you a pharmacist?
> 
> Ladies, I am happy to report that I bought Bolthouse Farms Green Goodness to take with my Chlorella. OMG, this stuff is soooo good! I can't taste the powder at all. The drink has Chlorella and Spirulina as well. I can overdose on this stuff. Yummy! Thanks, girls.


 

I was loving these when I spent some time in FL last year!  Now I'm stuck on the Naked Green Machines, but they're pretty expensive. They're just so yummy. I'm gonna dilute to stretch as alot of the other ladies have done.


----------



## Pooks

Another mini update:
My TOM came around with barely any warning, no pre-cramps, just mild breast tenderness, results comparable to consistent intake of EPO (evening primrose oil) to combat PMS symptoms.  Anyway, my first day is usually murder, but my cramps were alot less severe! 

On the hair front, I have a small area in the front on both sides where my hair is very thin, in fact almost as though my hairline was receding at those two points (many years of wearing my ponies and puffs too tight erplexed). I checked my hairline this morning, and in one of those little spots is an inch of very fine NG!! I didn't really notice it because the front of my hair is in canerows and I just thought my hair was getting messy, but I pulled the little fuzzy area today, and was pleasantly surprised! 

Go CHL/nettle/EOs!!!


----------



## MrsMe

AtlantaJJ said:


> How long have you been taking the CHL? My skin cleared up right at about the 6 - 7 week mark. LD was right too about our diets. Take a look at what you are eating. I added some more raw foods (veggies) to my diet and that helped a great deal. Also PM me, I have another herbal remedy's that I'm using for my acne prone skin. The CHL will help you heal faster than anything however so stick with it!
> 
> My temples are definately filling in after years of wearing micro braids


 Well, I've only been taking CHL for 3 weeks so I guess it's too early to see any more change in my skin appearance...I'm SO IMPATIENT!!!  I want to be able to wear light to no makeup at all by June, so I'm literally scrutinizing my skin for any sign of improvement.
As for my diet, I don't think I can do more about. I eat fresh fruits and/or veggies at every meal, my sweet tooth has quieted down so sugar isn't the issue anymore, I don't eat a lot of carbs either, I limit my consumption of red meat to a bare minimun (only when my momma cooks it...), I eat mostly chicken, eggs (no more than twice a week) and fish, in other words, my diet is as balanced as it's ever been! I'm gonna have to be more patient I guess ...I think my body and my skin in particular take a while to metabolize anything but the wrong stuff. 
I'll PM you in a while!


----------



## onelove08

Hi Everyone! How are things going? Just thought I would checkin. Okay so, I thought that the spirulina was making me a little tired so, I cut it out. I went about a week without it. I was still a little tired. I decided to switch my Chl to Earthwise. I was taking SN. Bingo! That is what it was. I just started I will keep you posted! I also have decided to add an organic spirulina to my daily mix. I remember Spirulina did give me a boost of energy! I still see that my texture is somewhat looser and little baby hairs are popping up everywhere. Still going green (barely because I am only taking 6g the pills are too much money). My skin looks bright and also I noticed my eyelashes are thicker and longer. I am also taking my liquid multi. 1/2 the regular dose. Have a great week and congrats to those who are having positive results with themselves and converting others! To those who are not seeing significant results they are there, even the smallest of results count for something! When you briefly forget about it, then look again you will be surprised! Take care everyone and do not forget your daily chl! Sorry so long!


----------



## lwilliams1922

ok, here is a few things i've discovered...

finding long threads on LHCF eventually leads to me buying something.     I spent the last two weeks reading that LONG henna thread.  

Just when I read the last page and get started on my henna I come by this page.   i think I will pace myself on reading this one though.  I did catch the fever in the first few pages and placed an order for chlorella yesterday.

I ordered now foods brand a lb of the podwer.   Then after reading a few more pages I learned I should have ordered a diff brand.  I don't even see CGF mentioned in the description of the now brand.

Has anyone used the now foods brand?  and results?

I have to try it since I paid for it i just wanted to know if worked for others.

maybe there should be a post with LHCF wonder products.  Things that had people talking for 300+ pages.


----------



## yodie

How many other ladies have seen better results and prefer Earthrise over SN?

My cycle is now 2 wks late. I'm still concerned.


----------



## Candycane044

Hey ladies! Just wanted to check in.  *I have LOST 7 pounds!!*  I'm attributing this to Chlorella because unfortunately I have not been eating well or working out.  This week I decided to throw out my bad food and get on track with veggies and raw foods.  I am so motivated now to eat healthy.  I will also start walking three times a week.

My acne scars are fading away slowly but surely.  My hair is showing great improvement.  Areas such as my crown and nape (which are significantly shorter than the rest of my hair) are catching up with the other sections.  I am so happy!! I will be taking this for the rest of my life.


----------



## BeautifulFlower

Ok. There's no way that I can read this whole thread but I have a few questions: 

Did anyone experience a very late menstrual cycle? 
If you did and when it did come, was it shorter and a bit lighter?


----------



## onelove08

Did anyone experience a very late menstrual cycle? 
If you did and when it did come, was it shorter and a bit lighter?[/quote]


Hi! My cycle came on time this month and, it was shorter. Not that light but, I think it only lasted 2-3 days. Usually I am 5-7 days.


----------



## yodie

Whew, I'm not the only one. 

My cycle is 15 days late and hasn't arrived yet. One thing chl is teaching me is that everyone's body is different. We all have different symptoms, but the same great rewards.

Congrats on the hair growth and weight loss. I'm petite and thick. Definitely would say I'm hourglass, but no weight loss over here. I lost 3 to 4 lbs initially and it stopped after that. Dang!! I exercise too. Yesterday I did four miles. I'm just lamewnting out loud. Oh, I'm back to breakouts again. Feel like I had a mountain atop my forehead. Ha! 

I'm leaning towards more, green and healthier foods. 

Once again, my mom is going strong w/chl. She's on her way up to 3 grams. I'm so grateful that she has something that works for her. Everyday she tells me how great she feels. 
QUOTE=prettyfaceANB;7407529]Ok. There's no way that I can read this whole thread but I have a few questions: 

Did anyone experience a very late menstrual cycle? 
If you did and when it did come, was it shorter and a bit lighter?[/QUOTE]


----------



## BeautifulFlower

yodie said:


> *Whew, I'm not the only one.*


 


I know girl, I was like stop playing with me...its must be divine because I havent been doing nothing. 

I was 10 days late BTW!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I have a question about the people drinking nettle tea and using the rinses. I noticed my head is itching a lot! I just hennaed but I never got the itchies in the past.  Could the nettle be causing a growth spurt which is leading to the itchies?


ETA:

For the ladies with late cycles I just found this about nettle:

<<Nettle taken internally MAY alter the normal menstrual cycle in some women.  Therefore, it may not be a safe herbal formula for women that are attempting to become pregnant, are already pregnant or are nursing. >>


----------



## Pooks

AtlantaJJ said:


> I have a question about the people drinking nettle tea and using the rinses. I noticed my head is itching a lot! I just hennaed but I never got the itchies in the past. Could the nettle be causing a growth spurt which is leading to the itchies?


 
 Yes Miss JJ, that started happening to me about 5/6 weeks after I started drinking nettle tea daily.  I welcome the itchies, I know its growth, definitely not lice!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

pookiwah said:


> Yes Miss JJ, that started happening to me about 5/6 weeks after I started drinking nettle tea daily.  I welcome the itchies, I know its growth, definitely not lice!!


Girl you mean I don't have the cooties! 

I figured it was a good itch!!


----------



## F8THINHIM

Hi, Ladies!  
I'm just updating.  I have been taking CHL now for almost four weeks and am feeling great!  My nails definitely feel stronger and I lost 4 lbs even though I don't eat like I should.  I am now making an effort to eat better (I do great during the day, but at night the carb monster attacks and I cave .)  I've upped my dosage from 9mg to 12mg.
My daughter has terrible acne and is now interested in trying the paste on her face (she can't swallow anything and she isn't interested in drinking it).  She went back to school, but she will update me on this. 
My hair is also growing in on the edges, so I am grateful for this.  I will be trying the nettle tea (drinking and rinsing) and judging from what I read here, I am on the right path!


----------



## Scorpimini14720

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Scorpimini14720* 

 
_Ok ladies, I have been taking CHL & Spirulina for 6 weeks now and I need to know what I am doing wrong? (Yay for me for being consistent!!!) _
_In the beginning I didn't notice any major detox symptoms. I had eye boogers and that was it. I had a great energy surge on the 3rd or 4th day. My BM's have been regular, 1-2 sometimes 3 a day. My problem is, as I read through the posts, there are many women who have had weight lost (I am working out, eating well and still the same weight with CHL & Spirulina), no significant detox symptoms (no colds, achy body, headaches), nails are white & hard but haven't gained any length (ladies are cutting their nails every week), hair is filling in, growing or getting thicker (haven't noticed a change in growth or thickness or filling in), boost of energy (sometimes)..._
_There are probably a few more but I can't recall at the moment and I don't want to sound like a party pooper. I am taking 7-9 grams of CHL & 5-6 gr of Spirulina in a green shake in the am. I blend spinach, alfalfa, kale, cilantro & banana or apple with honey & coconut oil. Of course my shake varies depending on what I run out of. I work out 3-5 days a week and I have 4-6 small meals a day although the weekend I may cheat, but I don't over do it. How come I am not benefitting like you ladies????erplexed_

It sounds like your health is already at optimum level. Be happy!!!! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sorry, don't know how to do the quote thingy yet... 
January Noir, thank you for replying, although I don't agree. I can stand to loose a good 10 lbs and I just started on my healthy route this year so I don't believe that I am there yet.  
ONelove, I also experienced a shorter cycle, 2-3 days as opposed to 4-6 days. I didn't have any cramps nor was I moody.

Yodie, I see you haven't lost weight either. Do you mind if I ask your measurements and how much you are trying to lose?


----------



## yodie

Exactly!! Call me Mary Jr.

Are you drinking nettle tea?



prettyfaceANB said:


> I know girl, I was like stop playing with me...its must be divine because I havent been doing nothing.
> 
> I was 10 days late BTW!


----------



## BeautifulFlower

No. I see alot of people drinking it. Whats it for? This thread is just too long. 



yodie said:


> Exactly!! Call me Mary Jr.
> 
> Are you drinking nettle tea?


----------



## yodie

prettyfaceANB said:


> No. I see alot of people drinking it. Whats it for? This thread is just too long.



Guess chl is the culprit then.  Nettle tea stimulates hair growth.

I'm 5'3" and I wear size 8. I weigh 148. I definitely need to lose (number wise)


----------



## Candycane044

lwilliams1922 said:


> ok, here is a few things i've discovered...
> 
> finding long threads on LHCF eventually leads to me buying something.     I spent the last two weeks reading that LONG henna thread.
> 
> Just when I read the last page and get started on my henna I come by this page.   i think I will pace myself on reading this one though.  I did catch the fever in the first few pages and placed an order for chlorella yesterday.
> 
> I ordered now foods brand a lb of the podwer.   Then after reading a few more pages I learned I should have ordered a diff brand.  I don't even see CGF mentioned in the description of the now brand.
> 
> *Has anyone used the now foods brand?  and results?*
> 
> I have to try it since I paid for it i just wanted to know if worked for others.
> 
> maybe there should be a post with LHCF wonder products.  Things that had people talking for 300+ pages.




When I first started I used the  NOW foods brand initially and it worked just fine.  However I have noticed that the Source Naturals brand mixes much better with my juice, and it seems to have given me better benefits.  I don't know if the benefits are due to the length of time I've been taking chlorella or from the brand switch.  Ultimately, it seems like it was a pretty good brand though.


----------



## Scorpimini14720

Yodie, I am 5'3, 146 and I am trying to lose like 10 pounds.  I guess I was kind of expecting the weight to just fall off, but I guess not.


----------



## lovetolearn2828

Hey ladies I've been on chlorella for a while thanks to this thread and my poo has been green. But lately it has turned back to brown. What does this mean. I've already increased the doseage but it's still brown. Can some one help.


----------



## njerannce

while looking for chlorella/spirlunia (sp?) on the internet i came across this super food powder heres the link:

http://www.thesuperfoodco.co.uk/pines-mighty-greens-superfood-blend-powder-228g-p-378.html

Do you ladies think this sounds any good?


----------



## belle_reveuse28

RAINOFGLORY said:


> Thanks, this help somewhat. But, what do i do- -just do something even though I absolutely do not feel like it? I currently walk two miles a day at work (two laps around the bldg is a mile) but this is not enough to get the scale moving. I have seen a few pounds (3.7 so far) and I credit chlorella with that and it doesn't seem to be giving me added energy yet.
> 
> I've been reading up on spirulina so I may go ahead and try it in conjunction with chlorella. I have no illnesses that it could contradict.


 
Hey girl, I'm sorry I have not answered your question.  I've not been up here in a week or so.  I would start by walking.  Make yourself walk like 15 minutes a day for like  a week.  The next week, add five minutes to each day and work it up to 20.  But by week 2, you should add some ankle and wrist weights.  Then after that, you should keep adding more.  Walking is the best and easiest way to start a regimen, and then you can start like going to the gym or something and doing a circuit  or treadmill/elliptical training.  But the aforementioned routine is the best way to get started... .


----------



## Bigghair

Hi ladies.  I have been taking 6-7 grams of Vitamin Shoppe Super Chlorella for about a month.  I have been sick for 3 days with a stomach virus and was unable to take it for 2 days.  Do you think I can just start back at 6 grams or do I need to start low at 3 or so?  Thanks for all of the information and advice.


----------



## belle_reveuse28

Bigghair said:


> Hi ladies. I have been taking 6-7 grams of Vitamin Shoppe Super Chlorella for about a month. I have been sick for 3 days with a stomach virus and was unable to take it for 2 days. Do you think I can just start back at 6 grams or do I need to start low at 3 or so? Thanks for all of the information and advice.


 
I wouldn't think you'd need to start low after 2 days.  I've done the same on at least 3 occasions now and just resumed my normal dosage again.


----------



## normacyri

I've been lurkin' since the beginning, but have taken CHL since the second week. I'm so glad to see my being late can be attributed to the CHL. I was lookin' at my husband real strange upside his head.
Whew! That's a load off.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Scorpimini14720 said:


> Ok ladies, I have been taking CHL & Spirulina for 6 weeks now and I need to know what I am doing wrong? (Yay for me for being consistent!!!)
> In the beginning I didn't notice any major detox symptoms. I had eye boogers and that was it. I had a great energy surge on the 3rd or 4th day. My BM's have been regular, 1-2 sometimes 3 a day. My problem is, as I read through the posts, there are many women who have had weight lost (I am working out, eating well and still the same weight with CHL & Spirulina), no significant detox symptoms (no colds, achy body, headaches), nails are white & hard but haven't gained any length (ladies are cutting their nails every week), hair is filling in, growing or getting thicker (haven't noticed a change in growth or thickness or filling in), boost of energy (sometimes)...
> There are probably a few more but I can't recall at the moment and I don't want to sound like a party pooper. I am taking 7-9 grams of CHL & 5-6 gr of Spirulina in a green shake in the am. I blend spinach, alfalfa, kale, cilantro & banana or apple with honey & coconut oil. Of course my shake varies depending on what I run out of. I work out 3-5 days a week and I have 4-6 small meals a day although the weekend I may cheat, but I don't over do it. How come I am not benefitting like you ladies????erplexed


 

First congrats on eating healthy. Second, you need to give it time. Chlorella works in everyone's bodys in different ways depending on what's needed.

Another possiblity to consider: It seems to me like your shake is a meal replacement with the banana and apple. You need to see it as that, and maybe take one of your other meals out.  HTH


----------



## Bigghair

Thank you belle_reveuse28.  I was hoping that I would not have to start so low again.


----------



## alexstin

normacyri said:


> I've been lurkin' since the beginning, but have taken CHL since the second week. I'm so glad to see my being late can be attributed to the CHL. I was lookin' at my husband real strange upside his head.
> Whew! That's a load off.


  Thank goodness I read that here last week. I was expecting Aunt Flo to be late because of that.  I'm only 2 days late but I would be freaking out since I'm pretty regular.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

pookiwah said:


> I was loving these when I spent some time in FL last year! Now I'm stuck on the Naked Green Machines, but they're pretty expensive. *They're just so yummy. I'm gonna dilute to stretch as alot of the other ladies have done*.


 

I keep asking y'all to dilute for more than one reason:
1. It's more economical
2. It helps with weight issues.  Too much juice=too much fruit.  You want to have a balance and there's tons of fruit in an 8 oz glass. 

So if you add water, it tastes just as good (and it really does. I wouldn't say it otherwise. I hate it when someone says something and it doesn't work out! You can adjust the taste by adding more juice as needed for it) and it also lowers the sugar content. Instead of the consistency of a smoothie, it'll have the consistency of juice. HTH!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

perlenoire83 said:


> Well, I've only been taking CHL for 3 weeks so I guess it's too early to see any more change in my skin appearance...I'm SO IMPATIENT!!!  I want to be able to wear light to no makeup at all by June, so I'm literally scrutinizing my skin for any sign of improvement.
> As for my diet, I don't think I can do more about. I eat fresh fruits and/or veggies at every meal, my sweet tooth has quieted down so sugar isn't the issue anymore, I don't eat a lot of carbs either, I limit my consumption of red meat to a bare minimun (only when my momma cooks it...), I eat mostly chicken, eggs (no more than twice a week) and fish, in other words, my diet is as balanced as it's ever been! I'm gonna have to be more patient I guess ...I think my body and my skin in particular take a while to metabolize anything but the wrong stuff.
> I'll PM you in a while!


 
I know it takes patience. The only other thing I'd suggest is organic foods without chems and pesticides. But we do what we can.

Your skin will be glowing soon. It took two months, but I look years younger and when I say years I mean it. I'm not just talking taunt skin. I

*Benefits I'm talking* : 
taunt,
 glowing,
 looks smooth, 
clear,
 and completely even.
Pores seem smaller, 
Skin even feels smoother.

 It looks silky like and there's a rosy glow under it even though I'm a light brown color. I don't even look tired, and I always have before w/ my autoimmune condition.  


So when I say give it time, believe me you will be smiling really soon. This stuff is the truth.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> How many other ladies have seen better results and prefer Earthrise over SN?
> 
> My cycle is now 2 wks late. I'm still concerned.


 

You might want to check in with the doc. You could have something else going on that could affect your system.  I would definitely check. Otherwise maybe you just skipped one. It's odd, but at least you know you're not pregnant. (I remember your previous post)


----------



## prospurr4

A bit of background:  I exercise regularly, which includes cardio and weight-lifting.  I am a size 4/6 but no amount of squats or lunges would rid me of the cellulite on my lower body.  

For months, I have been on the fence about adding chlorella to my vitamin regimen.  Since I was already taking MSM, Spirulina, a multi and several other vitamins, I didn't want to add anything else. 

Anyway, I am so grateful for this thread.  Because of it, I started taking 3 grams/day of NOW Chlorella tablets (purchased from iherb).  After only 5 days, I see a decrease in cellulite on my hips and thighs...this is amazing!

I just had to share my good news; thanks to OP and all the ladies whose input made this such a wonderfully informative thread.


----------



## yodie

Scorpimini14720 said:


> Yodie, I am 5'3, 146 and I am trying to lose like 10 pounds. I guess I was kind of expecting the weight to just fall off, but I guess not.


 
Our size and height sound the same.  Hmm... maybe we're in better shape than we think.  Could that be it? I'd LOVE to lose 10 pounds of pure fat.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

prettyfaceANB said:


> Ok. There's no way that I can read this whole thread but I have a few questions:
> 
> Did anyone experience a very late menstrual cycle?
> If you did and when it did come, was it shorter and a bit lighter?


 
 Mine was a little late by a few days and shorter and lighter. I also did not experience much pain.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

AtlantaJJ said:


> I have a question about the people drinking nettle tea and using the rinses. I noticed my head is itching a lot! I just hennaed but I never got the itchies in the past. Could the nettle be causing a growth spurt which is leading to the itchies?
> 
> 
> ETA:
> 
> For the ladies with late cycles I just found this about nettle:
> 
> <<Nettle taken internally MAY alter the normal menstrual cycle in some women. Therefore, it may not be a safe herbal formula for women that are attempting to become pregnant, are already pregnant or are nursing. >>


 
My head itches. It's probably a growth signal unless it's allergies. And I noticed you didn't say bumps or anything so it's growth related IMO.

I've had itchies since Sept when I first started using it. Heck now I pay it no mind and move on.


----------



## yodie

normacyri said:


> I've been lurkin' since the beginning, but have taken CHL since the second week. I'm so glad to see my being late can be attributed to the CHL. I was lookin' at my husband real strange upside his head.
> Whew! That's a load off.


 
So, it seems like a few of us ladies are late with our cycle.  Maybe mine is just extra late.

For the late ladies, did your cycle actually start or are you still waiting on it? I understand if this is too personal. 

Thanks for that suggestion LD.  I'll wait another two weeks and see what happens after that.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> Guess chl is the culprit then. Nettle tea stimulates hair growth.
> 
> *I'm 5'3" and I wear size 8. I weigh 148. I definitely need to lose (number wise*)


 

Yodie,
noticed you were saying you haven't lost weight, but you exercise a lot. Do you think that you're gaining muscle right now? Just a thought.

Another question...how high is your dose of chlorella and are you more regular yet? 

Sorry to be all up in your biz but I'm just trying to brain storm..


----------



## yodie

luckiestdestiny said:


> Yodie,
> noticed you were saying you haven't lost weight, but you exercise a lot. Do you think that you're gaining muscle right now? Just a thought.
> 
> Another question...how high is your dose of chlorella and are you more regular yet?
> 
> Sorry to be all up in your biz but I'm just trying to brain storm..


 
You can stumble into my biz anytime (smile).

I do work out several times a week. I Hadn't considered if I was gaining muscle because I'm not lifting weights.  I generally speed walk or jog around my house between 2-4 miles.

I usually have one and sometimes two BM's per day, but I still take aloe. No aloe, no movement.  I'm at 10 g's and today is my second day without CHL.  Waiting for my shipment to arrive. I'm already going brown again. 

Any advice?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

alexstin said:


> Thank goodness I read that here last week. I was expecting Aunt Flo to be late because of that. I'm only 2 days late but I would be freaking out since I'm pretty regular.


 

I'm starting to understand why everyone is freaked except Yodie and I.  Mine came late, and actually I said a few days but it was more like a week now that I think about it. However I didn't care because even though I have a SO, I'm abstinent (much to his detrimentand annoyance, even though he's trying to understand my religious views and be patient), so I didn't freak out.  So even though I have a boyfriend and all my friends were like hmmm where's your period?, I was like unless something miraculous happens put those quizzical eyebrows down people!

With that said, I do think if it's over a couple weeks, just getting checked (for anyone who is that late) for other stuff is a good thing.  That way you won't worry and can settle your mind. Then you just know chlorella is working in it's own way.


----------



## nc cutie

Wow you ladies with light period are lucky! I have fibroids and am having to go to the hospital.But I am happy with chlorella. It cant do everything. But my skin looks so nice my cousin bought some!!! I  am on my second bottle of Chlorella!!
+


----------



## Pooks

luckiestdestiny said:


> I keep asking y'all to dilute for more than one reason:
> 1. It's more economical
> 2. It helps with weight issues.  Too much juice=too much fruit.  You want to have a balance and there's tons of fruit in an 8 oz glass.
> 
> So if you add water, it tastes just as good (and it really does. I wouldn't say it otherwise. I hate it when someone says something and it doesn't work out! You can adjust the taste by adding more juice as needed for it) and it also lowers the sugar content. Instead of the consistency of a smoothie, it'll have the consistency of juice. HTH!




I diluted today, and LD you're right, just as yummy, but more like juice than a smoothie!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> You can stumble into my biz anytime (smile).
> 
> I do work out several times a week. I Hadn't considered if I was gaining muscle because I'm not lifting weights. I generally speed walk or jog around my house between 2-4 miles.
> 
> I usually have one and sometimes two BM's per day, but I still take aloe. No aloe, no movement. I'm at 10 g's and today is my second day without CHL. Waiting for my shipment to arrive. I'm already going brown again.
> 
> Any advice?


 
I'm thinking you're building muscle. Especially if you're alternating between speed walking and jogging. It's almost equivalent to sprints (albeit lighter) because you're working on short burts of movements which will develop your muscle fibers.  I used to run cross country (ah the days!) and believe me I had ridiculous hamstrings in those days and could eat anything, so I know I wasn't burning through muscle.

Here's an article it only talks about sprints but its the same general idea.
Now it says slow running doesn't. but if you're speed walking and running you're doing something different because you're giving your body short bursts.  

So I think you're developing muscle first. You'll get there and the weight will come off.

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m1608/is_5_18/ai_85011013
Sprinters carry a huge amount of muscle in their quads and hamstrings. "Look at Michael Johnson or Carl Lewis," says Tom Seabourne, who has a doctorate in exercise science. "They're all muscle from sprinting, using ATP [adenosine triphosphate] as their energy source." ...Sprinting recruits fast-twitch muscle fiber... If your goal is to increase the muscle mass in your legs, then include a day or two of sprint training each week.

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Can_running_make_you_lose_weight_and_gain_muscle_in_the_legs
[Edit] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




#healthonationBox {width:218px;position:relative;float:right;padding-left:15px;}#hn_white_body1 {background-color: #F6F6F6; position: relative; top: 0px; left: 0px; width:218px; margin: 0 auto; padding: 0px; font-family: 'Arial'; height: auto; font-size: 10px; line-height: 12px; text-align: center;border:1px solid #c9c9c9;margin-bottom:10px;}	#hnhead {text-align: center; padding: 0px; margin: 0px; margin-bottom: 13px; color: #878787;}	#hn_white_inner {margin: 0px auto; width: 190px;}	From our video partners



*Answer *

Running will certainly tone up your muscles, but don't forget ... muscle weighs more than fat. 


http://training.fitness.com/running-cycling/does-cardio-workout-build-muscle-25503.htmlYes. Running will build leg muscle, but as stated above you will hit a platue unless you change your routine regularly.


----------



## yodie

With that said, I do think if it's over a couple weeks, just getting checked (for anyone who is that late) for other stuff is a good thing. That way you won't worry and can settle your mind. Then you just know chlorella is working in it's own way.[/quote]

I'm sure the Dr. will tell me to stop taking it because most of them know nothing about superfoods as medication vs. their cut it off or out type of treatment. I definitely don't want to stop taking CHL.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> With that said, I do think if it's over a couple weeks, just getting checked (for anyone who is that late) for other stuff is a good thing. That way you won't worry and can settle your mind. Then you just know chlorella is working in it's own way.


 
I'm sure the Dr. will tell me to stop taking it because most of them know nothing about superfoods as medication vs. their cut it off or out type of treatment. I definitely don't want to stop taking CHL.[/quote]

I hope not! 

BTW check earlier in the thread, like a page up, you prob missed the post. I just placed about your weight issue.


----------



## yodie

luckiestdestiny said:


> I'm sure the Dr. will tell me to stop taking it because most of them know nothing about superfoods as medication vs. their cut it off or out type of treatment. I definitely don't want to stop taking CHL.


 
I hope not! 

BTW check earlier in the thread, like a page up, you prob missed the post. I just placed about your weight issue.[/quote]


Just read through them.  Thanks LD.  I'm very dense.  There's nothing light about my body.  Takes alot for me to whittle down to nothing.  I'm solid and I build muscle very easy.  Maybe that's what's going on for me OR, I'm just finding an excuse to make myself happy.  IDK.  

My cycle... well, that's another story.  I'm sure it'll arrive someday soon.  I'll give it another two weeks.  If nothing, then I'll make a trip to the doctor's office.  I'm sure they'll ask me about my sex life over and over.  I'll say "celibate" and they won't believe me.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> I hope not!
> 
> BTW check earlier in the thread, like a page up, you prob missed the post. I just placed about your weight issue.


 

Just read through them. Thanks LD. I'm very dense. There's nothing light about my body. Takes alot for me to whittle down to nothing. I'm solid and I build muscle very easy. Maybe that's what's going on for me OR, I'm just finding an excuse to make myself happy. IDK. 

My cycle... well, that's another story. I'm sure it'll arrive someday soon. I'll give it another two weeks. *If nothing, then I'll make a trip to the doctor's office. I'm sure they'll ask me about my sex life over and over. I'll say "celibate" and they won't believe me*.[/quote]

Me and the conversation I have with my gynecologist EVERYTIME:

THEM: "Are you having intercourse?"

ME: "No"

THEM:"Having Sex?"

ME: "No"

THEM: "Sexually Active?"

ME:"NO"

THEM: And you're in a relationship?

ME: Yes.

THEM:"What's the word you kids use...making love, getting it on? hookin up?"

ME: "No, NO, and NO"

THEM "WHY?"

ME "Why not? It's my beliefs. I'm waiting."

They still do tests like for stds and pregnancy along with the standard tests.

THEM "Good news you're not pregnant and you don't have any stds"

ME : NO S%$t

THEM: Uh...It's just standard that we perform these tests on younger people...

 (I have a flaw of a potty mouth when I'm mad. Been working on that!)


----------



## Scorpimini14720

luckiestdestiny said:


> First congrats on eating healthy. Second, you need to give it time. Chlorella works in everyone's bodys in different ways depending on what's needed.
> 
> Another possiblity to consider: It seems to me like your shake is a meal replacement with the banana and apple. You need to see it as that, and maybe take one of your other meals out. HTH


 

Thank you LD, that makes total sense!!!! Ok I will be patient and skip one of the meals.  I read the info that you left for Yodie, and although I don't see any weight loss nor do I see a difference in inches, I may be gaining muscle mass, and although I knew this, I became obsessed with the checking myself on the scale.  I am such a dork. LOL. Thank you again.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Scorpimini14720 said:


> Thank you LD, that makes total sense!!!! Ok I will be patient and skip one of the meals. I read the info that you left for Yodie, and although I don't see any weight loss nor do I see a difference in inches, I may be gaining muscle mass, and although I knew this, I became obsessed with the checking myself on the scale. I am such a dork. LOL. Thank you again.


 
Glad I could help.


----------



## MrsMe

luckiestdestiny said:


> My cycle... well, that's another story. I'm sure it'll arrive someday soon. I'll give it another two weeks. *If nothing, then I'll make a trip to the doctor's office. I'm sure they'll ask me about my sex life over and over. I'll say "celibate" and they won't believe me*.


 
Me and the conversation I have with my gynecologist EVERYTIME:

THEM: "Are you having intercourse?"

ME: "No"

THEM:"Having Sex?"

ME: "No"

THEM: "Sexually Active?"

ME:"NO"

THEM: And you're in a relationship?

ME: Yes.

THEM:"What's the word you kids use...making love, getting it on? hookin up?"

ME: "No, NO, and NO"

THEM "WHY?"

ME "Why not? It's my beliefs. I'm waiting."

They still do tests like for stds and pregnancy along with the standard tests.

THEM "Good news you're not pregnant and you don't have any stds"

*ME : NO S%$t*

THEM: Uh...It's just standard that we perform these tests on younger people...

(I'm celibate but I still have a flaw of a potty mouth when I'm mad)

[/quote]

 Did u say that for real!? I would love to see the looks on their faces! 

On a more serious note...I think I'm lactose intolerant or something because I've had some itchy pimples and more breakouts over the past 7 days and I was wondering why, oh, why I wasn't getting any better. I've had corn chowder/clam chowder soup from Whole Paycheck and it contains MILK/CREAM!!! Now, I trust their food better because it is fresh and it shouldn't have any additives. 
This morning I had a few dried pimples and a couple which were starting to recede. I had some NE clam chowder soup today for lunch. Then I check myself in the restroom and I see THREE whiteheads! (sorry TMI)  I did the connection because I haven't eaten anything different. I only drink soymilk, but I guess now I'm gonna have to switch to soy cheese and all...have any of you tried soy cheese or vegan cheese? I tried the soy yogurts from Stonyfield Farms and they didn't taste as good as the regular ones. I'm gonna die if I have to give up my yogurts!
Hoping chlorella is going to help with that


----------



## MagnoliaBelle

I just had my first cup of nettle leaf tea.  That stuff is strong!  I immediately felt a sharp cramp/contraction go through my uterus after I drank it and I'm not scheduled to get that visitor until next Wednesday.  I read that it is also good for fertility so maybe it's working down there too.  It sure felt like it was. Anyhow, I'm hoping that it will give me a good hair growth spurt.  I am going to apply is to my scalp as well.

Now back to Chlorella...I started my 12g dosage this week.  On Sunday I bought the Sun Chlorella powder ($32.00 for 20 packets). I have to take four of the packets per day.  I also ordered the Source Naturals powder online since that's more economical.  I followed the advice of Yodie and LD and bought a green drink to mix it with and I am also using the water to dilute it.  This makes taking it really easy.  Thanks for the suggestions. 

I posted progress earlier on the egg shake board since I've been using that for 24 days now.  This is my first week on the super dosage of chlorella so I'll be looking for the benefits. I know that I will get some soon.  I've been on chlorella for over a year, but only on a small dose and not as consistent.


----------



## Supergirl

> Did u say that for real!? I would love to see the looks on their faces!
> 
> On a more serious note...I think I'm lactose intolerant or something because I've had some itchy pimples and more breakouts over the past 7 days and I was wondering why, oh, why I wasn't getting any better. I've had corn chowder/clam chowder soup from Whole Paycheck and it contains MILK/CREAM!!! Now, I trust their food better because it is fresh and it shouldn't have any additives.
> This morning I had a few dried pimples and a couple which were starting to recede. I had some NE clam chowder soup today for lunch. Then I check myself in the restroom and I see THREE whiteheads! (sorry TMI)  I did the connection because I haven't eaten anything different. I only drink soymilk, but I guess now I'm gonna have to switch to soy cheese and all...have any of you tried soy cheese or vegan cheese? I tried the soy yogurts from Stonyfield Farms and they didn't taste as good as the regular ones. I'm gonna die if I have to give up my yogurts!
> Hoping chlorella is going to help with that



doesn't sound like lactose intolerance to me--lactose intolerance affects the digestive system; milk allergy or sensitivity is what could cause breakouts though. How long have you been using soy milk? It could possibly be the soy milk. Have you ever experienced this reaction to milk before in your life or is this new? Are you using a new product on your face?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

perlenoire83 said:


> Me and the conversation I have with my gynecologist EVERYTIME:
> 
> THEM: "Are you having intercourse?"
> 
> ME: "No"
> 
> THEM:"Having Sex?"
> 
> ME: "No"
> 
> THEM: "Sexually Active?"
> 
> ME:"NO"
> 
> THEM: And you're in a relationship?
> 
> ME: Yes.
> 
> THEM:"What's the word you kids use...making love, getting it on? hookin up?"
> 
> ME: "No, NO, and NO"
> 
> THEM "WHY?"
> 
> ME "Why not? It's my beliefs. I'm waiting."
> 
> They still do tests like for stds and pregnancy along with the standard tests.
> 
> THEM "Good news you're not pregnant and you don't have any stds"
> 
> *ME : NO S%$t*
> 
> THEM: Uh...It's just standard that we perform these tests on younger people...
> 
> (I'm celibate but I still have a flaw of a potty mouth when I'm mad)


 
* Did u say that for real!? I would love to see the looks on their faces!* 

[/quote]

Uh.  Yeah... I have a quick sharp mouth when I'm annoyed. Usually I'm really nice and helpful, and sweet but if I get annoyed it's another story.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

MagnoliaBelle said:


> I just had my first cup of nettle leaf tea. That stuff is strong! I immediately felt a sharp cramp/contraction go through my uterus after I drank it and I'm not scheduled to get that visitor until next Wednesday. I read that it is also good for fertility so maybe it's working down there too. It sure felt like it was. Anyhow, I'm hoping that it will give me a good hair growth spurt. I am going to apply is to my scalp as well.
> 
> Now back to Chlorella...I started my 12g dosage this week. On Sunday I bought the Sun Chlorella powder ($32.00 for 20 packets). I have to take four of the packets per day. I also ordered the Source Naturals powder online since that's more economical. I followed the advice of Yodie and LD and bought a green drink to mix it with and I am also using the water to dilute it. This makes taking it really easy. Thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> I posted progress earlier on the egg shake board since I've been using that for 24 days now. This is my first week on the super dosage of chlorella so I'll be looking for the benefits. I know that I will get some soon. I've been on chlorella for over a year, but only on a small dose and not as consistent.


 

Looking forward to seeing what happens with the increased dosage...you did increase in increments or did you make a big leap all at once to the 12 ?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Supergirl said:


> doesn't sound like lactose intolerance to me--lactose intolerance affects the digestive system; milk allergy or sensitivity is what could cause breakouts though. How long have you been using soy milk? It could possibly be the soy milk. Have you ever experienced this reaction to milk before in your life or is this new? Are you using a new product on your face?


 

You know soy is not my friend either. I have horrible reactions to it.  Only the fermented kind I'm okay with in small doses. So that's a good observation...possibility. I take almond milk instead of soy if anyone is avoiding milk give it a try.


----------



## CurlyMoo

*HELP!!!!*

I have an issue, my mother has been taking CHL and she is very sick. Vomiting, runny bowels, headaches and bloating within the last few days. She is taking 2 tsps a day. I thought it may be her diet besides CHL but I can't get a straight answer as to what else she's been eating. She doesn't want Chlorella anymore.  She has high blood pressure, inactive thyroid and possibly high chloresterol. 

She did say she had a loss of apetite and couldn't enjoy her coffee. Some days she was eating egg sandwiches and grits. Then she didn't want grits and just wanted eggs. Then she was eating coffee, CHL and smothered potatos and oxtail soup recently.

What should she do? I really want this to work for her. erplexed


----------



## luckiestdestiny

CurlyMoo said:


> *HELP!!!!*
> 
> I have an issue, my mother has been taking CHL and she is very sick. Vomiting, runny bowels, headaches and bloating within the last few days. She is taking 2 tsps a day. I thought it may be her diet besides CHL but I can't get a straight answer as to what else she's been eating. She doesn't want Chlorella anymore.  She has high blood pressure, inactive thyroid and possibly high chloresterol.
> 
> She did say she had a loss of apetite and couldn't enjoy her coffee. Some days she was eating egg sandwiches and grits. Then she didn't want grits and just wanted eggs. Then she was eating coffee, CHL and smothered potatos and oxtail soup recently.
> 
> What should she do? I really want this to work for her. erplexed


 
Hey Curly, if she's taking two teaspoons a day, she's at about 6 g I'm guessing. Did she start too high? Reduce it to the smallest amount possible. In her case 1/4 a teaspoon or even 1/8th. I really want her under a gram...just give her the smallest amount possible and see if that helps and let her only increase in a couple of weeks after she stabilizes. Is she's been eating it w/ food do the opposite. She could be really sensitive to chlorella and she also has the other issues. If she's doing it w/o food take it with food. Sounds weird but it works for some.  Also make sure she has a japanese chlorella that is not corrupt.

If this does not work...then she needs to stop it because she may be one of the rare few who are truly allergic, but please try the stuff I mentioned here first because it really works.

Also make sure she drinks enough water.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

njerannce said:


> while looking for chlorella/spirlunia (sp?) on the internet i came across this super food powder heres the link:
> 
> http://www.thesuperfoodco.co.uk/pines-mighty-greens-superfood-blend-powder-228g-p-378.html
> 
> Do you ladies think this sounds any good?


 
I was looking at this too  but noticed chlorella was far down on the list,meaning it probably does not have high doses of it.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

CurlyMoo said:


> *HELP!!!!*
> 
> I have an issue, my mother has been taking CHL and she is very sick. Vomiting, runny bowels, headaches and bloating within the last few days. She is taking 2 tsps a day. I thought it may be her diet besides CHL but I can't get a straight answer as to what else she's been eating. She doesn't want Chlorella anymore.  She has high blood pressure, inactive thyroid and possibly high chloresterol.
> 
> She did say she had a loss of apetite and couldn't enjoy her coffee. Some days she was eating egg sandwiches and grits. Then she didn't want grits and just wanted eggs. Then she was eating coffee, CHL and smothered potatos and oxtail soup recently.
> 
> What should she do? I really want this to work for her. erplexed


 
I read caffeine should not be drank close to Chlorella (it should be drank hours apart,maybe this is the cause?)


----------



## CurlyMoo

luckiestdestiny said:


> Hey Curly, if she's taking two teaspoons a day, she's at about 6 g I'm guessing. Did she start too high? Reduce it to the smallest amount possible. In her case 1/4 a teaspoon or even 1/8th. I really want her under a gram...just give her the smallest amount possible and see if that helps and let her only increase in a couple of weeks after she stabilizes. Is she's been eating it w/ food do the opposite. She could be really sensitive to chlorella and she also has the other issues. If she's doing it w/o food take it with food. Sounds weird but it works for some. Also make sure she has a japanese chlorella that is not corrupt.
> 
> If this does not work...then she needs to stop it because she may be one of the rare few who are truly allergic, but please try the stuff I mentioned here first because it really works.
> 
> Also make sure she drinks enough water.


 
Thank you LD, I knew you would come through for me. 

I have her on Sourch Naturals 16 oz powder. She was taking it with natural apple juice (very sweet) during her meals. So I will have her take it an hour after her meals at a much lower dosage and possilby some green and blue goodness smoothies or naked juice. So should it be 1/8 tsp once or twice a day?

She and my sister are sharing CHL powder. My sister experienced diziness and nausea around the same time my mother did but no vomiting. They were taking the same dosage too. My sister is now having normal symptoms so far, i.e. occasional headaches, nausea and fatigue.

Thank you Dr. LD, I will keep you posted.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Blaque*Angel said:


> I read caffeine should not be drank close to Chlorella (it should be drank hours apart,maybe this is the cause?)


 
Hmmm, I agree and she loves her coffee. She recently complained that CHL was destroying her enjoyment of it. That it tasted different. I will run this by her and let her know to drink coffee hours after CHL. Thanks.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

CurlyMoo said:


> Thank you LD, I knew you would come through for me.
> 
> I have her on Sourch Naturals 16 oz powder. She was taking it with natural apple juice (very sweet) during her meals. So I will have her take it an hour after her meals at a much lower dosage and possilby some green and blue goodness smoothies or naked juice. So should it be 1/8 tsp once or twice a day?
> 
> She and my sister are sharing CHL powder. My sister experienced diziness and nausea around the same time my mother did but no vomiting. They were taking the same dosage too. My sister is now having normal symptoms so far, i.e. occasional headaches, nausea and fatigue.
> 
> Thank you Dr. LD, I will keep you posted.


 
Just put her at 1/8th if you can and see how it works out for a week or so then increase to 1/4th a teaspoon.  then after another week she can go up from there to 1/3 a teaspoon which will be like 1 gram. It doesn't matter if she gets there fast or slow as long as she gets there!  She will have gotten to 1 gram in 3 weeks, and then you can increase in increments from there. Make sure she's at no more than 3 grams by the end of the second month, because she's probably super sensitive and her system should adjust slowly.  I have suggested the slower method to others sensitive online and a friend of mine that I converted to chlorella who had the same problem. The goal is just to keep tiny amounts being intorduced in the body slowly. Once the safety time is over, she can go up as she feels she should until she gets to the dose she wants to take.  Also again, if she's still having this reaction she needs to discontinue. Health and safety first. HTH!


----------



## MrsMe

luckiestdestiny said:


> You know soy is not my friend either. I have horrible reactions to it. Only the fermented kind I'm okay with in small doses. So that's a good observation...possibility. I take almond milk instead of soy if anyone is avoiding milk give it a try.


 


Supergirl said:


> doesn't sound like lactose intolerance to me--lactose intolerance affects the digestive system; milk allergy or sensitivity is what could cause breakouts though. How long have you been using soy milk? It could possibly be the soy milk. Have you ever experienced this reaction to milk before in your life or is this new? Are you using a new product on your face?


 
The thing is I used to drink cow milk all the time until 3 years ago and my acne used to be way worse than now. I stopped soymilk for a few weeks to see if there would be any difference, but the acne remained the same...so I don't think soymilk is the culprit. 
I don't recall having any reaction until my teen acne and my mom would have me drink it every day when I was a little girl.   
Alright, let's see how it turns out next month. I'm gonna have to steer clear of any dairy to see if there is any improvement.
CHLORELLA RESCUE ME!! (I talk to my little pills, yup)


----------



## njerannce

ive just bought my Chlorella in tablet form and im going to start taking it today. It says to start off with 1 or 2 tablets a day and work up to 4 if necessary.  its 550mg.  Whoohoo i cant wait to reap the benifits!!


----------



## Pooks

njerannce said:


> ive just bought my Chlorella in tablet form and im going to start taking it today. It says to start off with 1 or 2 tablets a day and work up to 4 if necessary. its 550mg. Whoohoo i cant wait to reap the benifits!!


 

Welcome aboard njerannce!  What brand did you go with? Where did you purchase?


----------



## njerannce

pookiwah said:


> Welcome aboard njerannce!  What brand did you go with? Where did you purchase?


 
well i was going to order the source natural brand but i dont have a credit card ( i dont trust myself with one!)  so i couldnt go on with the purchase.  But i found another health food store in my city centre so im taking the health aid brand.  The sales assistant was reeling off all the benefits of taking it and in my head i was thinking "my girls on LHCF have already converted me".  So yeah, im having something to eat now so il pop my first pill afterwards!


----------



## Pooks

njerannce said:


> well i was going to order the source natural brand but i dont have a credit card ( i dont trust myself with one!) so i couldnt go on with the purchase. But i found another health food store in my city centre so im taking the health aid brand. The sales assistant was reeling off all the benefits of taking it and in my head i was thinking "my girls on LHCF have already converted me". So yeah, im having something to eat now so il pop my first pill afterwards!


 
Cool, well hope you start seeing the benefits you're after.  Just be consistent, make sure you're taking in more healthful food, water, and exercising alongside chlorella and I'm sure you will.


----------



## mariofmagdal

njerannce said:


> ive just bought my Chlorella in tablet form and im going to start taking it today. It says to start off with 1 or 2 tablets a day and work up to 4 if necessary.  its 550mg.  Whoohoo i cant wait to reap the benifits!!



Congrats on your decision to go GREEN! Have fun on your journey! Drink plenty of water, and remember we are here to help. Yeah GREEN!


----------



## complexsimplicity

lovetolearn2828 said:


> Hey ladies I've been on chlorella for a while thanks to this thread and my poo has been green. But lately it has turned back to brown. What does this mean. I've already increased the doseage but it's still brown. Can some one help.


 
I'd like to know too. my bm used to be a definitive green. now it looks brown.  i'm at 9g a day. should i increase my dosage? tia


----------



## BrandNew

I've been taking this for a few days already and I already feel more energized. I have been taking 3 tablets a day. I haven't been able to take my usual afternoon nap after class. Yesterday I was so frustrated because I really wanted to sleep but I wasn't tired!! lol. This morning I actually woke up before my alarm, which never happens!


----------



## alexstin

complexsimplicity said:


> I'd like to know too. my bm used to be a definitive green. now it looks brown.  i'm at 9g a day. should i increase my dosage? tia




I read that it's perfectly normal for bm's to go back to brown so I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## alexstin

luckiestdestiny said:


> I'm starting to understand why everyone is freaked except Yodie and I. * Mine came late, and actually I said a few days but it was more like a week now that I think about it.* However I didn't care because even though I have a SO, I'm abstinent (much to his detrimentand annoyance, even though he's trying to understand my religious views and be patient), so I didn't freak out.  So even though I have a boyfriend and all my friends were like hmmm where's your period?, I was like unless something miraculous happens put those quizzical eyebrows down people!
> 
> With that said, I do think if it's over a couple weeks, just getting checked (for anyone who is that late) for other stuff is a good thing.  That way you won't worry and can settle your mind. Then you just know chlorella is working in it's own way.



So did it go back to your normal cycle or is it still coming "late"?


----------



## kitamay

I am just checking in again. I am not sure if I am seeing hair growth on my head, but it sure does seem like I need to shave more often than I used to. I am already a hairy person, but the speed my body hair is growing in at seems werewolf like, lol.


----------



## Pooks

BrandNew said:


> I've been taking this for a few days already and I already feel more energized. I have been taking 3 tablets a day. I haven't been able to take my usual afternoon nap after class. Yesterday I was so frustrated because I really wanted to sleep but I wasn't tired!! lol. *This morning I actually woke up before my alarm, which never happens![/*quote]
> 
> This is a regular occurence for me now! I have much more productive mornings, even following late nights where I feel like I could do with a lie in the following morning.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

kitamay said:


> I am just checking in again. I am not sure if I am seeing hair growth on my head, but it sure does seem like I need to shave more often than I used to. I am already a hairy person, but the speed my body hair is growing in at seems werewolf like, lol.


 

yeah me too i never waxed in my 25 years of life, i done it two weeks ago, looks like i may need to next week again!!!


----------



## BAM727

Hi all!
I've been trying to keep up with this thread, but I'm just wondering when does the fatigue wear off? Ugh, its got me feeling sleepy and out of it. Right now I'm taking 1 1000mg pill a day.  Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## HairHustla

*Hi All,*
*Still keeping up with the CHL and Spirulina (Source Naturals) powder and tablets but I am dealing with fatigue it seems on the regular now.  I am up to 5 g but the funny thing is, the fatigue is off and on.  This week has not been a good one because I am too tired to work out, but at work I seem just as energized as all get out.  Last week I was able to work out every single day! The fatigue just comes and goes.  Also, my stomach feels sluggish and funny all the time.   Any suggestions?  As for improvements, they are as follows:*

*I can't believe I still have fingernails, they usually break off.  They are not that long but they are thickening up and slightly whiter.*

*I have not put on deoderant in 2 weeks!  I was using and organic deoderant prior to CHL but it seemed to bring out the funk so I quit using it but now I don't need anything!*

*Skin is getting clearer and clearer and clearer, I love the CHL mask!  *
*Hair definitely has a looser curl definition and is soooo very soft like cat fur.  *

*Had a lingering toothache that mysteriously dissappeared!  *

*Appetite is definitely decreasing in spurts that is, some days I eat normally, other days I don't want anything but still very slow weight loss.* *Also, I am happiest about the cellulite on my thighs, it is definitely going out the door!* 
*Daughters hair went from shoulder length in January to Armpit length as of this last weekend after only 3 weeks on the product plus nettle hair cream that I make.  Her hair is so dense and thick I am scared of it!  Also, her skin looks like a porcelain doll!  No joke only just a tad darker of course, she is very light skinned.*

*That is my report for now, I hope I don't sound like it is not working for me, that would be far from the truth.  *


----------



## luckiestdestiny

alexstin said:


> So did it go back to your normal cycle or is it still coming "late"?


 
It's coming on time, but late.

What I mean is the next one came four weeks from the late one. So it's like my cycle was reset or something.


----------



## Mz DEE DEE

^^^ Im curious.....how do you make nettle cream?


----------



## january noir

Speaking of cycles, I'm in peri-menopause.  Haven't had a cycle since September 08.
Guess what came today?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Mrs.Mac said:


> Hi all!
> I've been trying to keep up with this thread, but I'm just wondering when does the fatigue wear off? Ugh, its got me feeling sleepy and out of it. Right now I'm taking 1 1000mg pill a day. Has anyone else experienced this?


 Yeah, it's one of the detox symptoms.  It wears off in different time periods as each person is an individual. Some people don't get fatigue, some do.  It will go eventually though so just push through it if you can.


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib

pookiwah said:


> BrandNew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been taking this for a few days already and I already feel more energized. I have been taking 3 tablets a day. I haven't been able to take my usual afternoon nap after class. Yesterday I was so frustrated because I really wanted to sleep but I wasn't tired!! lol. *This morning I actually woke up before my alarm, which never happens![/*quote]
> 
> This is a regular occurence for me now! I have much more productive mornings, even following late nights where I feel like I could do with a lie in the following morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoaaaa maan!! I need this! I'm buying some ASAP! You betta believe it!
Click to expand...


----------



## Bigghair

I am still fighting this stomach virus and have been home from work all week.  I haven't been able to take anything all week because of this virus.
 I just wanted to chime in and say I no longer need coffee in the mornings.  In fact I don't even have a taste for it.  I used to get caffeine headaches if I didn't get my coffee but not anymore.


----------



## mariofmagdal

luckiestdestiny said:


> It's coming on time, but late.
> 
> What I mean is the next one came four weeks from the late one. So it's like my cycle was reset or something.




Happy to report me and my girlfriend are back to normal as well. Pain free at that.....;0) Green is Great!


----------



## Urban

Thursday mornings at 8 am, I have the most boring class in the world. Like EVERYONE is just sitting there trying to figure out how not to fall asleep! I'd stopped taking my chlorella/spirulina mix for a couple of days ... I started up again last night. This morning I woke up at 6 am ... it wasn't nearly as hard as it normally is and I didn't fall alseep in my class, even though I'd had all of 4 hours of sleep! It's 10.30 am at the mo' and I'm sitting here going over lectures etc, not a hint of sleepiness ... I definately feel a lot more energized! Chlorella, Spirulina or placebo effect?  Sure hope it's the first 2!


----------



## jamaicalovely

Okay, I'm taking the powder form. I thought I was supposed to go to the bathroom more often.  Not experiencing extra energy or anything.   For those who do the powder, how may teaspoons do you mix in your drinks?


----------



## ebaby

Started with 5 instead of 10 tablets today...I have PCOS and deal with all of the usual symptoms.  Does it help with balancing hormones and everything else that PCOS brings along.  I have been taking Spirulina since last FRI.  It has done wonders with my painful Ovarian Cysts.


----------



## yodie

*Daughters hair went from shoulder length in January to Armpit length as of this last weekend after only 3 weeks on the product plus nettle hair cream that I make. Her hair is so dense and thick I am scared of it! Also, her skin looks like a porcelain doll! No joke only just a tad darker of course, she is very light skinned.*

Congrats on all the benefits.  Please share info on your nettle cream.  Sounds yummy.


----------



## yodie

LD, you may have been right.  I weighed myself this morning. The scale has increased three pounds, but my pants are all looser on me.


----------



## mariofmagdal

MrJohnsonsRib said:


> pookiwah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoaaaa maan!! I need this! I'm buying some ASAP! You betta believe it![/quote
> 
> 
> Welcome fellow GREENETTE!
Click to expand...


----------



## caramelma

yodie said:


> LD, you may have been right. I weighed myself this morning. The scale has increased three pounds, but my pants are all looser on me.


 How do you make your nettle cream?


----------



## yodie

caramelma said:


> How do you make your nettle cream?


 
I didn't make nettle cream.  I'm waiting for the info too.


----------



## Pooks

HairHustla said:


> *Hi All,*
> *Still keeping up with the CHL and Spirulina (Source Naturals) powder and tablets but I am dealing with fatigue it seems on the regular now.  I am up to 5 g but the funny thing is, the fatigue is off and on.  This week has not been a good one because I am too tired to work out, but at work I seem just as energized as all get out.  Last week I was able to work out every single day! The fatigue just comes and goes.  Also, my stomach feels sluggish and funny all the time.   Any suggestions?  As for improvements, they are as follows:*
> 
> *I can't believe I still have fingernails, they usually break off.  They are not that long but they are thickening up and slightly whiter.*
> 
> *I have not put on deoderant in 2 weeks!  I was using and organic deoderant prior to CHL but it seemed to bring out the funk so I quit using it but now I don't need anything!*
> 
> *Skin is getting clearer and clearer and clearer, I love the CHL mask!  *
> *Hair definitely has a looser curl definition and is soooo very soft like cat fur.  *
> 
> *Had a lingering toothache that mysteriously dissappeared!  *
> 
> *Appetite is definitely decreasing in spurts that is, some days I eat normally, other days I don't want anything but still very slow weight loss.* *Also, I am happiest about the cellulite on my thighs, it is definitely going out the door!*
> *Daughters hair went from shoulder length in January to Armpit length as of this last weekend after only 3 weeks on the product plus nettle hair cream that I make.  Her hair is so dense and thick I am scared of it!  Also, her skin looks like a porcelain doll!  No joke only just a tad darker of course, she is very light skinned.*
> 
> *That is my report for now, I hope I don't sound like it is not working for me, that would be far from the truth.  *



Give up the goods on your nettle cream HairHustla, we're  waiting on ya!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

She'll probably be back later on in the day that's when she usually posts.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

CurlyMoo said:


> Hmmm, I agree and she loves her coffee. She recently complained that CHL was destroying her enjoyment of it. That it tasted different. I will run this by her and let her know to drink coffee hours after CHL. Thanks.



I love coffee, I drink it very first thing in the morning like at 5:30 am and then I don't have my CHL and goodies shake until like 8:30 am.  I don't want the coffee to interfere with the assimilation of my supplements / CHL


----------



## MagnoliaBelle

luckiestdestiny said:


> Looking forward to seeing what happens with the increased dosage...you did increase in increments or did you make a big leap all at once to the 12 ?


 
I'm making the big leap from 4 g to 12 g.  I think that I can handle it though since I've been taking it for so long.  So far I haven't had any adverse effects.


----------



## trey21

Hi ladies, just checking in and updating my status.  I think I have been going strong for a little over a month with Chlorella.  I increased to 9 grams this week and all is well, no adverse affects.  I think I may be one of those people who won't see the true benefit until 3-6 months down the road. The best thing I've seen is that I am regular and that is a big plus.  I haven't noticed any other significant changes.  Maybe I'll start to see some now that I have increased the dosage.

I am taking the powder with the Naked juice or boathouse farms.  This week I am going to take a step further and start juicing on my own...very interested in making over half of my diet raw foods.  

I have not noticed any weight loss but I eat out entirely too much so I am definitely cutting back on that as well...I have given up caffiene, I now drink 2-3 liters of water a day, no sodas and I have stopped eating anything out of the vending machines at work.  

I'll keep you all posted on how it goes.  

Staying Green!!!


----------



## MsCounsel

ANNOUNCEMENT:  Ladies, I am changing my sign-on name to Chia Pet.  My bald spot is completely filling in.  I keep thinking I'm losing it.  I'm cleaning the mirror, checking angles and yes, it reall filled in.  My hair grows fast but NOT this fast.  Especially, the top and crown area.  I just braided my hair in six braids so I can really check this out.  WOW.  Also, texture is soft.  This is crazy, not my normal crispy, crunchy new growth.

Energy level is still wonderfully high and nails still growing hard and strong.


----------



## mariofmagdal

MsCounsel said:


> ANNOUNCEMENT: Ladies, I am changing my sign-on name to Chia Pet. My bald spot is completely filling in. I keep thinking I'm losing it. I'm cleaning the mirror, checking angles and yes, it reall filled in. My hair grows fast but NOT this fast. Especially, the top and crown area. I just braided my hair in six braids so I can really check this out. WOW.
> 
> Energy level is still wonderfully high and nails still growing hard and strong.


 

Congratulations on the new growth, that must be an awesome feeling. It's great to be GREEN indeed!


----------



## SweetMarshCrystal

ebaby said:


> Started with 5 instead of 10 tablets today...I have PCOS and deal with all of the usual symptoms.  Does it help with balancing hormones and everything else that PCOS brings along.  I have been taking Spirulina since last FRI.  It has done wonders with my painful Ovarian Cysts.



Hey Ebaby, wat cured my PCOS is by going low carb and losing ~30lbs! I am no longer considered PCOS, no acne, facial hairs minimum and have normal periods!


----------



## Essensual

Increased to 10gms today....
                         ....appetite ....GONE.



...that is all.


----------



## PGirl

PGirl checking in after over 3 weeks of Chlor/Spir.  I am taking 9 grams of Chlorella powder with Naked Juice Green Machine (LOVE this).  And I take about 4gs of Spirulina tablets (I'm gonna try the powder so I can increase..so pray for me).  I am regular, green, energetic, with a consistent decrease in neck and back pain.  Oh and I have found some very *LONG* hairs randomly throughout my hair.  It is soooo strange ya'll.  I don't understand it, but I can find some hairs that are APL in random spots.  I don't get it.  These hairs are "out of place" and who knows if it's because I'm green.  

Also...here is the best news.  Mom and Dad are green too.  Dad is taking 3gs of CHL tabs and loves it because he is regular now.  Mom has fibromyaglia and she has noticed a decrease in pain in her legs!  She is only taking about 4gs of CHL and 3gs of Spirulina.

I am still happy to be green.  And at this rate...I will happily be this way for life.  This post was right on time people.  Thank you again Lucky D and I will keep ya'll posted.


----------



## Lebiya

^^Sweet...Congrats!!! ..It's testimonies like that which keeps me coming back to this thread: )-This thread is my treat for the day!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Essensual said:


> Increased to 10gms today....
> ....appetite ....GONE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...that is all.


 
Hey Essensual,

When you get up in grams that happens for a little while. I just forced myself to eat as I didn't want to mess up my metabolism. I just ate smaller amounts.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

jamaicalovely said:


> Okay, I'm taking the powder form. I thought I was supposed to go to the bathroom more often. Not experiencing extra energy or anything. For those who do the powder, how may teaspoons do you mix in your drinks?


 
If you're just starting, start with the lowest amount and build up from ther.e so you want to take one half or one teaspoon just to start and see how your body adjust before going up. I'm assuming each teaspoon equals 3 grams?  My source naturals is that way.


----------



## mariofmagdal

PGirl said:


> PGirl checking in after over 3 weeks of Chlor/Spir. I am taking 9 grams of Chlorella powder with Naked Juice Green Machine (LOVE this). And I take about 4gs of Spirulina tablets (I'm gonna try the powder so I can increase..so pray for me). I am regular, green, energetic, with a consistent decrease in neck and back pain. Oh and I have found some very *LONG* hairs randomly throughout my hair. It is soooo strange ya'll. I don't understand it, but I can find some hairs that are APL in random spots. I don't get it. These hairs are "out of place" and who knows if it's because I'm green.
> 
> Also...here is the best news. Mom and Dad are green too. Dad is taking 3gs of CHL tabs and loves it because he is regular now. Mom has fibromyaglia and she has noticed a decrease in pain in her legs! She is only taking about 4gs of CHL and 3gs of Spirulina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still happy to be green. And at this rate...I will happily be this way for life. This post was right on time people. Thank you again Lucky D and I will keep ya'll posted.


 
So glad you were able to get your parents on board, that is really great news! Green is Good!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

trey21 said:


> Hi ladies, just checking in and updating my status. I think I have been going strong for a little over a month with Chlorella. I increased to 9 grams this week and all is well, no adverse affects. I think I may be one of those people who won't see the true benefit until 3-6 months down the road. The best thing I've seen is that I am regular and that is a big plus. I haven't noticed any other significant changes. Maybe I'll start to see some now that I have increased the dosage.
> 
> I am taking the powder with the Naked juice or boathouse farms. This week I am going to take a step further and start juicing on my own...very interested in making over half of my diet raw foods.
> 
> *I have not noticed any weight loss but I eat out entirely too much so I am definitely cutting back on that as well*...I have given up caffiene, I now drink 2-3 liters of water a day, no sodas and I have stopped eating anything out of the vending machines at work.
> 
> I'll keep you all posted on how it goes.
> 
> Staying Green!!!


 
The sounds great. The only other thing I would suggest is.... I'm sure you're going to guess from all my typing about this: water down your naked juice.  It will have consistency of juice instead of a smoothie but taste the same. Use distilled or spring water. that way your intake of juice is less. Juice is good but only in moderation.  Too much juice =too many fruits. So I know that when people go healthy they think smoothies and then intake like 9 fruitsor more  a day via those smoothies and juice, and wonder why the weight isn't coming off. That's just too much.  HTH


----------



## CurlyMoo

luckiestdestiny said:


> Just put her at 1/8th if you can and see how it works out for a week or so then increase to 1/4th a teaspoon. then after another week she can go up from there to 1/3 a teaspoon which will be like 1 gram. It doesn't matter if she gets there fast or slow as long as she gets there! She will have gotten to 1 gram in 3 weeks, and then you can increase in increments from there. Make sure she's at no more than 3 grams by the end of the second month, because she's probably super sensitive and her system should adjust slowly. I have suggested the slower method to others sensitive online and a friend of mine that I converted to chlorella who had the same problem. The goal is just to keep tiny amounts being intorduced in the body slowly. Once the safety time is over, she can go up as she feels she should until she gets to the dose she wants to take. Also again, if she's still having this reaction she needs to discontinue. Health and safety first. HTH!


 
Ok, my mother is on a much lower dosage and we will see how it goes from there. I'm glad she is still willing to keep it going.


----------



## CurlyMoo

AtlantaJJ said:


> I love coffee, I drink it very first thing in the morning like at 5:30 am and then I don't have my CHL and goodies shake until like 8:30 am. I don't want the coffee to interfere with the assimilation of my supplements / CHL


 
I love my black tea and now I make sure that I drink it hours before or after CHL.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Well not noticing any difference in my hair growth except that it's thicker but my nails are fabu.


----------



## kitamay

HairHustla said:


> *Hi All,*
> *Still keeping up with the CHL and Spirulina (Source Naturals) powder and tablets but I am dealing with fatigue it seems on the regular now. I am up to 5 g but the funny thing is, the fatigue is off and on. This week has not been a good one because I am too tired to work out, but at work I seem just as energized as all get out. Last week I was able to work out every single day! The fatigue just comes and goes. Also, my stomach feels sluggish and funny all the time. Any suggestions? As for improvements, they are as follows:*
> 
> *I can't believe I still have fingernails, they usually break off. They are not that long but they are thickening up and slightly whiter.*
> 
> *I have not put on deoderant in 2 weeks! I was using and organic deoderant prior to CHL but it seemed to bring out the funk so I quit using it but now I don't need anything!*
> 
> *Skin is getting clearer and clearer and clearer, I love the CHL mask! *
> *Hair definitely has a looser curl definition and is soooo very soft like cat fur. *
> 
> *Had a lingering toothache that mysteriously dissappeared! *
> 
> *Appetite is definitely decreasing in spurts that is, some days I eat normally, other days I don't want anything but still very slow weight loss.* *Also, I am happiest about the cellulite on my thighs, it is definitely going out the door!*
> *Daughters hair went from shoulder length in January to Armpit length as of this last weekend after only 3 weeks on the product plus nettle hair cream that I make. Her hair is so dense and thick I am scared of it! Also, her skin looks like a porcelain doll! No joke only just a tad darker of course, she is very light skinned.*
> 
> *That is my report for now, I hope I don't sound like it is not working for me, that would be far from the truth. *


 
Okay, HairHustla give up the goods on everything. How old is your daughter? How much chlorella is she taking? How do you make nettle cream?   I have to get my baby's hair growing. She barely has any


----------



## gn1g

sleepless nights going off for a short while.


----------



## trey21

luckiestdestiny said:


> The sounds great. The only other thing I would suggest is.... I'm sure you're going to guess from all my typing about this: water down your naked juice.  It will have consistency of juice instead of a smoothie but taste the same. Use distilled or spring water. that way your intake of juice is less. Juice is good but only in moderation.  Too much juice =too many fruits. So I know that when people go healthy they think smoothies and then intake like 9 fruitsor more  a day via those smoothies and juice, and wonder why the weight isn't coming off. That's just too much.  HTH


I will definitely do this starting tomorrow...thanks for the tidbit!  I'll keep you posted on how it works out.  LD, I know you are doing a mostly raw diet...do you juice your veggies and fruit or do you just eat them prepared in meals/alone?

I noticed that in January when I completed a Daniel Fast-no caffiene, processed foods, meat, dairy, bread for 10 days - my body felt at its absolute best.  My ezcema cleared up, I lost 7 pounds and I just felt wonderful.


----------



## HairHustla

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I did not get back quicker, we have a time difference between us.  My daughter is 12 and her hair was extremely damaged from twists in January.  Her temples have filled in completely and she has phenomenal hair growth.  I took pictures of the damage in January and I will try to take pictures again when I flat iron her hair this weekend so you all can see what I am talking about.  As for the nettle cream, it is not nettle cream per se, it is a hair moisturizing cream with large amounts of nettle and other ingredients and I have been trying to make the perfect moisturizer for over a year and finally this one works in more ways than one.  Here is the recipe: (be patient and be sure to keep mixing until it is a thick liquid)

*Liquids*

*Distilled Water 6 oz*
*Rose water 4 oz*
*Aloe Juice 4 oz*
*Honeyquat 4 oz*
*Glycerin 2 oz*
*Silk Amino Acid 1 oz*
*Essential oils of *
*Rosemary 20 drops*
*Sweet Orange 20 drops*
*Basil 10 drops*
*Nettle 50 drops*
*Cedar wood 15 drops*
*Wheat Protein (optional)*

*Oils*

*Coconut 4 oz*
*Jojoba 2 oz*
*Olive Oil 2 oz*
*Shea Butter 4 oz*
*Avocado Oil 2 oz*
*Xanthum Gum or Guar Gum 1 to 3 teaspoon depending on desired thickness*
*Germall or preservative 10 drops*


*Place oils and waxes in double boiler or pot with water with another pot containing the oils on stovetop and gently warm for 15 to 20 mins.*

*Place waters, liquids like aloe, and glycerin in pot and gently warm for 5 to 10 mins.  Do not add essential oils, germ all or silk amino acid  at this time.*

*Once oils have melted, place to the side and add the floral water mixture in with the oil.  Stir with a spoon or whisk then add 1 teaspoon of xanthum gum and begin mixing with a blender, stick mixer or mixer until desired thickness.  Add more xanthum gum until your consistency is reached.*

*Once you have reached your desired thickness, add in your essential oils, silk amino acid and stir once more.  Add in your preservative last and give it a final stir and place in bottle.  It is ready to use but best if allowed to sit overnight in its container.  Any extra can be refrigerated in a container until ready to use.  *


----------



## Pooks

Thanks HairHustla!!  Do you use this as a moisturiser and sealant in one, or do you use this on your daughter's hair and then seal with oil?  Also with what frequency are you using this?  I doubt I would have time to do this now, but I would love to know for future reference.


----------



## HairHustla

pookiwah said:


> Thanks HairHustla!! Do you use this as a moisturiser and sealant in one, or do you use this on your daughter's hair and then seal with oil? Also with what frequency are you using this? I doubt I would have time to do this now, but I would love to know for future reference.


 
*Hey pookiwah,*

*I use this as a daily moisturizer and I seal with...guess what??? My own hair butter that I make.  The hair butter also contains nettle and red palm oil and was inspired by Sareca.  Also, about once a month I make this so it lasts all month to save time.  The recipe will give you more than enough for atleast a month depending on your hair length, I am using it on 2 heads and it still lasts.  Hope you have good luck with it if you try it, it is the ONLY thing that has worked so far for our hair to keep it soft, moisturized and apparently growing like a weed!  The CHL may be contributing as well but this is only our 3rd week on it.  *


----------



## VincyLongLocksWanted

MagnoliaBelle said:


> I just had my first cup of nettle leaf tea.  *That stuff is strong!  I immediately felt a sharp cramp/contraction go through my uterus after I drank it *and I'm not scheduled to get that visitor until next Wednesday.  I read that it is also good for fertility so maybe it's working down there too.  It sure felt like it was. Anyhow, I'm hoping that it will give me a good hair growth spurt.  I am going to apply is to my scalp as well.
> 
> Now back to Chlorella...I started my 12g dosage this week.  On Sunday I bought the Sun Chlorella powder ($32.00 for 20 packets). I have to take four of the packets per day.  I also ordered the Source Naturals powder online since that's more economical.  I followed the advice of Yodie and LD and bought a green drink to mix it with and I am also using the water to dilute it.  This makes taking it really easy.  Thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> I posted progress earlier on the egg shake board since I've been using that for 24 days now.  This is my first week on the super dosage of chlorella so I'll be looking for the benefits. I know that I will get some soon.  I've been on chlorella for over a year, but only on a small dose and not as consistent.



Please be careful drinking this if you are experiencing uterine pain.  If you are not having any adverse effects then please disregard this warning. 

I stopped drinking nettle tea a while back for the same reason. The first time I thought it was just that time of the month and I was having cramps. A few times after there was a time where the uterine contractions became so intense for me that I had hot flashes, chills, vomiting and weakness. It happened very quickly and lasted for about 20 mins. The last time I was close to calling 911 because I though I was going to pass out. 

If it works for you then keep reaping the benefits of the tea, but if you have cramping and contractions then please reconsider drinking it.


----------



## F8THINHIM

january noir said:


> Speaking of cycles, I'm in peri-menopause. Haven't had a cycle since September 08.
> Guess what came today?


 

That's exactly what happened to me this month  . And (TIA) it was very light but lasted 7 days (instead of the usual 5).  It was so light I wasn't sure what was going on.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

MANNNN!!!!  I have really missed LHCF and especially been asleep on CHL, I can benefit from all of the great things this stuff is doing for everyone.  I'm not overweight, but definitely toning and needing to work on the sweet cravings.  DH, my bf, her dh and I are going to Miami in May and we're working hard to get fit for bikini season.  As well, I just started bcps because my periods were so long, painful, heavy, and the PMS was unbearable.  Well, with most of those issues corrected, my face has all of a sudden found "acne haven" at the age of 31!!  I rarely had pimples as a teenager and now the hormones are sending me into puberty again at its worst.  

I am glad to say that since I've been working out, I drink water ALL DAY, EVERYDAY and am very regular, no issues with constipation.  My diet has become much cleaner, but the PMS streak I have now has me binging on chocolate and saying I'll just work it off tonight with an extra 10 minute workout.  I need Chlorella in my life asap, please detox me!!  I'm just browsing the pages, b/c its so much info so I'm sure I missed it, but can someone tell me the benefits of Spirulina?  Is it just a good energy source?

TIA!  
Very soon to be "Geauxing Green"


----------



## luckiestdestiny

trey21 said:


> I will definitely do this starting tomorrow...thanks for the tidbit! I'll keep you posted on how it works out. LD, I know you are doing a mostly raw diet...do you juice your veggies and fruit or do you just eat them prepared in meals/alone?
> 
> I noticed that in January when I completed a Daniel Fast-no caffiene, processed foods, meat, dairy, bread for 10 days - my body felt at its absolute best. My ezcema cleared up, I lost 7 pounds and I just felt wonderful.


 I juice sometimes but mostly prepare my veggies, or buy them as there are some good places here.


----------



## sheba1

Mrs.Mac said:


> Hi all!
> I've been trying to keep up with this thread, but I'm just wondering when does the fatigue wear off? Ugh, its got me feeling sleepy and out of it. Right now I'm taking 1 1000mg pill a day.  Has anyone else experienced this?



  I was verrrrry tired and irritable and sometimes aggressive for a couple weeks at 8 to 12 grams per day.  I drank plenty of water and got plenty of sleep until it passed.  Now I feel awesome!  I noticed that every time I ate something particularly heavy for lunch, I felt like I would pass out for 3 to 4 hours.  So I stopped eating many heavy meals.  

A couple days ago I woke up and just had to go to the gym, I felt so great.  I'm clearer at work and have so much energy that I can go go go from 5 in the morning til midnight.


----------



## danigurl18

Just wanted to check in.. still going strong with my 4 pills.. thinking about upping it to 5 nest week... keep it up ladies!


----------



## HairHustla

*Thank you for that word Sheba girl,*

*I know that there is light at the end of the tunnel and not a train!  I will definitely take your advice and try to keep meals light and drink the water.  I am at about 5.5 to 6g now as I am slowly increasing every other day so I have a ways to go but I know I will get to the mountaintop...you might not get there with me brothers and sistas...oh, wrong audience.  Let me quit playing, I feel good you all, so good I get downright silly!  *


----------



## luckiestdestiny

VincyLongLocksWanted said:


> Please be careful drinking this if you are experiencing uterine pain. If you are not having any adverse effects then please disregard this warning.
> 
> I stopped drinking nettle tea a while back for the same reason. The first time I thought it was just that time of the month and I was having cramps. A few times after there was a time where the uterine contractions became so intense for me that I had hot flashes, chills, vomiting and weakness. It happened very quickly and lasted for about 20 mins. The last time I was close to calling 911 because I though I was going to pass out.
> 
> If it works for you then keep reaping the benefits of the tea, but if you have cramping and contractions then please reconsider drinking it.


 

Here's the thing about nettle:

#1)If you have an allergy please don't use. 

#2)Otherwise here's what may be happening with the vaginal area. This is just to keep in mind if you have a problem with it. You may also just drink the tea instead of taking pills, and only take one a day or every other if it is strong contractions until they subside. Just lower your dose or just use it topically as a rinse for hair growth.:
Nettle really works on circulation and other parts of the body to. In regards to the vagina. It helps to circulate the area, and is a vaginal expectorant which is why you probably feel contractions if it is working on something.  In addition it helps fibroids and other issues.  I could go on and on and list other vaginal problems it helps with but I'm only going to provide a few posts.  The point is there may be something going on that it is working on from yeast infection to endometriosis to fibroids amongst other things. :

http://www.herbalextractsplus.com/stinging-nettle.cfm 

With regard to women's health issues, Stinging Nettle is believed to be effective against vaginal infections, such as _Candida_, a yeast infection.  In cases where there is excessive menstrual flow, the herb helps to control uterine hemorrhage and also treat anemic conditions that result from excessive blood loss.  Moreover, Stinging Nettle is supposed to be good for expectant mothers as both a nutritive and by guarding against bleeding, and it is also believed to promote milk production in nursing mothers


-----------
*http://www.how-to-avoid-hysterectomy.com/herbal-remedies-for-uterine-fibroids.html*

*Special Mixture of Herbal Remedies for Uterine Fibroids, Part I *

Here's a treatment directly for the fibroids. The patient has both to drink the teas and to irrigate vagina. For the first part of the treatment, you will need.....
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]. [/FONT]one spoon of stinging nettle (*Urtica dioica*)






-------------
Nettle works on many things also including asthma and allergies, and just all parts of the body stimulating circulation and healing. It is a great but powerful herb.
-----------

That being said, not everything works for everyone. If the contractions are too much please discontinue use as I want everyone to be safe!  If you're just using it to stimulate hair growth just use it as a rinse. That way you can still stimulate the growth but not drink it, and still get some of the hair growth effects.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I'm just browsing the pages, b/c its so much info so I'm sure I missed it, but can someone tell me the benefits of Spirulina? Is it just a good energy source?
> 
> TIA!
> Very soon to be "Geauxing Green"


 

Maybe Mariofmagdal can chime in as she's the spirulina expert.

Anyone else taking it that can help?


----------



## Platinum

I envy those of you that have had late menstrual cycle. Mine came today-*10 days early!!*

I started taking liquid Chlorophyll this week. I'm sure it's probably not necessary but I wanted to see if it would add a "boost". I plan to increase my dosage to 6 grams of Chlorella now. I noticed that my skin is really clearing up and my nails are stronger. I still haven't taken out my braids so I'm not sure if it has done anything for my hair.


----------



## alexstin

Platinum said:


> *I envy those of you that have had late menstrual cycle. Mine came today-10 days early!!*
> 
> I started taking liquid Chlorophyll this week. I'm sure it's probably not necessary but I wanted to see if it would add a "boost". I plan to increase my dosage to 6 grams of Chlorella now. I noticed that my skin is really clearing up and my nails are stronger. I still haven't taken out my braids so I'm not sure if it has done anything for my hair.



Oh no!  Mine is still MIA. This is day#4. DH is like, where she at?(Aunt Flo)


----------



## VincyLongLocksWanted

luckiestdestiny said:


> Here's the thing about nettle:
> 
> #1)If you have an allergy please don't use.
> 
> #2)Otherwise here's what may be happening with the vaginal area. This is just to keep in mind if you have a problem with it. You may also just drink the tea instead of taking pills, and only take one a day or every other if it is strong contractions until they subside. Just lower your dose or just use it topically as a rinse for hair growth.:
> Nettle really works on circulation and other parts of the body to. In regards to the vagina. It helps to circulate the area, and is a vaginal expectorant which is why you probably feel contractions if it is working on something.  In addition it helps fibroids and other issues.  I could go on and on and list other vaginal problems it helps with but I'm only going to provide a few posts.  The point is there may be something going on that it is working on from yeast infection to endometriosis to fibroids amongst other things. :
> 
> http://www.herbalextractsplus.com/stinging-nettle.cfm
> 
> With regard to women's health issues, Stinging Nettle is believed to be effective against vaginal infections, such as _Candida_, a yeast infection.  In cases where there is excessive menstrual flow, the herb helps to control uterine hemorrhage and also treat anemic conditions that result from excessive blood loss.  Moreover, Stinging Nettle is supposed to be good for expectant mothers as both a nutritive and by guarding against bleeding, and it is also believed to promote milk production in nursing mothers
> 
> 
> -----------
> *http://www.how-to-avoid-hysterectomy.com/herbal-remedies-for-uterine-fibroids.html*
> 
> *Special Mixture of Herbal Remedies for Uterine Fibroids, Part I *
> 
> Here's a treatment directly for the fibroids. The patient has both to drink the teas and to irrigate vagina. For the first part of the treatment, you will need.....
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]. [/FONT]one spoon of stinging nettle (*Urtica dioica*)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------
> Nettle works on many things also including asthma and allergies, and just all parts of the body stimulating circulation and healing. It is a great but powerful herb.
> -----------
> 
> That being said, not everything works for everyone. If the contractions are too much please discontinue use as I want everyone to be safe!  If you're just using it to stimulate hair growth just use it as a rinse. That way you can still stimulate the growth but not drink it, and still get some of the hair growth effects.



I agree that it works well on candida, makes hair soft and stimulates growth. I think the rinse in addition to chlorella has increased my growth rate. The first time around I used the pills. I stopped using them because of the uterine contractions and waking up to cramped legs. The second time around I used one tea bag for a cup of tea every other night. I thought the tea would not be as strong as the pills, but that is when I had the worst effects. I still use the tea bags when I wash my hair as a final rinse. 

Here is why I had the contractions and the cramps:

"...Because of its exceptional diuretic properties, Nettle may cause potassium loss if taken on a regular basis, and supplemental potassium or high potassium foods, such as bananas and fresh vegetables, should be included in the diet."

http://viableherbalsupplements.com/singles/herbs/s440.htm

Lack of potassium causes cramping:

"One of the first symptoms of potassium deficiency is weakness. When there is not enough potassium in your system, you will feel weak or tired. You will also experience cramping in your arms or legs. Sometimes, this cramping will be so severe that you can hardly move around. Cramping may also occur in the abdominal area and cause bloating. Besides weakness and cramping, heart palpitations may also be ones of the symptoms of low potassium."

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/341478/symptoms_of_potassium_deficiency.html?cat=5

I know that for most Nettle is great and is doing great things. I just wanted to give a heads up to the few, like me, who are not in the majority. 

I love it as a hair rinse though. It really makes the new growth soft and I like the tingling sensation I get as my hair dries. I know its stimulating my growth.

Now I take neem capsules or a tablespoon of ev coconut oil to control candida.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

VincyLongLocksWanted said:


> I agree that it works well on candida, makes hair soft and stimulates growth. I think the rinse in addition to chlorella has increased my growth rate. The first time around I used the pills. I stopped using them because of the uterine contractions and waking up to cramped legs. The second time around I used one tea bag for a cup of tea every other night. I thought the tea would not be as strong as the pills, but that is when I had the worst effects. I still use the tea bags when I wash my hair as a final rinse.
> 
> Here is why I had the contractions and the cramps:
> 
> "...Because of its exceptional diuretic properties, Nettle may cause potassium loss if taken on a regular basis, and supplemental potassium or high potassium foods, such as bananas and fresh vegetables, should be included in the diet."
> 
> http://viableherbalsupplements.com/singles/herbs/s440.htm
> 
> Lack of potassium causes cramping:
> 
> "One of the first symptoms of potassium deficiency is weakness. When there is not enough potassium in your system, you will feel weak or tired. You will also experience cramping in your arms or legs. Sometimes, this cramping will be so severe that you can hardly move around. Cramping may also occur in the abdominal area and cause bloating. Besides weakness and cramping, heart palpitations may also be ones of the symptoms of low potassium."
> 
> http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/341478/symptoms_of_potassium_deficiency.html?cat=5
> 
> I know that for most Nettle is great and is doing great things. I just wanted to give a heads up to the few, like me, who are not in the majority.
> 
> I love it as a hair rinse though. It really makes the new growth soft and I like the tingling sensation I get as my hair dries. I know its stimulating my growth.
> 
> Now I take neem capsules or a tablespoon of ev coconut oil to control candida.


 
Probably because I eat so many vegetables and fruits I didn't have potassium loss.  Thanks for the info! That should be kept in mind for those taking nettle.  I'm glad the rinse works for you.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

:notworthy thanks for dropping the knowledge in this thread !  

I love the Nettle because it helps my hayfever!!

ETA:



> Summary
> 
> Nettle's purported anti-inflammatory effects have been repeatedly confirmed by modern research over the past ten years. *It is particularly effective in treating allergic rhinitis, relieving nearly all the symptoms of itchy, watery eyes, sneezing and runny nose*. It also has performed better than the prescription drug furosemide in reducing blood pressure, increasing urine output as a diuretic and increasing salt excretion. It also seems to be effective in reducing pain and producing a _sedative effect_.
> 
> It is important to keep in mind that the _medicinal effects_ of the _leaf_ and _root_ of the nettle are markedly different. Nettle root, for instance, shows exceptional efficacy in treating prostate complaints in men. Nettle leaf has some of the same effects, but not to the same extent. The leaf, on the other hand, shows some promise in boosting immune system function and is an effective treatment for many skin conditions.
> 
> _One final use should be noted and that is nettle leaf has been used as a hair and scalp treatment for centuries, and again, those uses are being supported by research as well. _Nettle leaf extract seems to promote hair regrowth and thicken hair, as well as reducing dandruff and scalp conditions when used as a rinse.
> Precautions:
> 
> Because of its diuretic and hypotensive actions, nettle leaf may lower blood pressure. If you are taking diuretics or other drugs meant to lower blood pressure, consult your doctor before using nettle leaf. Its long term, extended use is not recommended.


----------



## Essensual

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Very soon to be "Geauxing Green"


 

...well...*laissez le bon ton roule!  *


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Hey Chlorella party? What's going on?  How's it going for the long termers?  Short termers please don't be shy.  I'm still locked in at 12 grams and loving it. Hair is a lot softer and growing in what seems a little looser IDK why?

Today I feel a little run down but w/ NY's weather switching from Hotter back to freezing...I think that's why.  My throat is tight, and I think I'm getting a cold.  I'm not thinking it's a chlorella thing because of the weather changes and my not being prepared. One day no coat because it was hotter, the next a coat, but I forgot my scarf and then later in the day it's super cold and I have on no gloves because I wasn't prepared for it. Oh well.

I think if I stay bundled up I'll recover. One thing I notice since eating better and taking chlorella is that I rebound from things a lot faster. Here's hoping that happens again. I still took my chlorella today.


----------



## Jaxhair

Checking in after a few days...

Still green and loving it. I'm sticking to 8-10g chlorella and 3.2-4g spirulina just because, lol. DH is on 3.2-4g of both.... I think i'll leave him on that, lol - I don't wanna go through them too fast, especially as that man gets through the fruit so fast! I mean, he can go through 4 bananas, 2 avocadoes, 4 pears, 2 apples and some more in a day! Never thinks about tomorrow! And he seems to be losing weight easier than I am too  I'm now taking to putting some fruit aside for me otherwise there's none when I think there's some for tomorrow .

Interesting reading about the nettle.... I too have a history of fibroids.... had a myomectomy which got rid of 5 big ones and still have 2 small ones in situ . Plus we've been trying for babies a while now.... I hope nettle does us proud, lol!

Keep it going peeps, loving being a greenie! And all the extra info is a Godsend - whoever said ignorance is bliss missed the point completely!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Jaxhair said:


> Checking in after a few days...
> 
> Still green and loving it. I'm sticking to 8-10g chlorella and 3.2-4g spirulina just because, lol. DH is on 3.2-4g of both.... I think i'll leave him on that, lol - I don't wanna go through them too fast, especially as that man gets through the fruit so fast! I mean, he can go through 4 bananas, 2 avocadoes, 4 pears, 2 apples and some more in a day! Never thinks about tomorrow! And he seems to be losing weight easier than I am too  I'm now taking to putting some fruit aside for me otherwise there's none when I think there's some for tomorrow .
> 
> Interesting reading about the nettle.... I too have a history of fibroids.... had a myomectomy which got rid of 5 big ones and still have 2 small ones in situ . Plus we've been trying for babies a while now.... I hope nettle does us proud, lol!
> 
> Keep it going peeps, loving being a greenie! And all the extra info is a Godsend - whoever said ignorance is bliss missed the point completely!


 

Hope the netle helps with that and that you get a bundle of joy just likeyou want! 

As for chlorella I'm really happy that everyone has been so consistent.

A trend I've notice on lhcf is bandwagon jumping and that doesn't seem to be happening with chlorella. Everyone is pretty consistent and in it for the long run!  I just love this stuff!

Green for life!


----------



## Platinum

Today is my 2nd day of my cycle and the flow is much lighter than normal. I'm not sure if it's Chlorella or stress. If Chlorella has anything to do with it, I won't complain.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Platinum said:


> Today is my 2nd day of my cycle and the flow is much lighter than normal. I'm not sure if it's Chlorella or stress. If Chlorella has anything to do with it, I won't complain.


 

I find my time of the month is lighter.  I think it is the chlorella.  Anyone else notice this?  Less cramping, lighter flow?  I know I'm getting detailed but I think we're all family now w/ our bm talks and stuff!


----------



## jerseygurl

Ok family I think I need to go back to the tabs. I've not been taking my chlorella like I'm supposed to and I need some talking to.

I will be travelling next week so I need to get the tabs anyway. I might do the Earthrise brand since I'm used to taking large pills. But my nails are growing nicely but no weight loss yet.


----------



## gn1g

I want the nettle leaves because it lowers BP,  where is everybody getting theres?


----------



## alittlestar

gn1g said:


> I want the nettle leaves because it lowers BP,  where is everybody getting theres?



I get my nettle locally from a health food store but I have gotten some herbs in the past from mountainroseherbs.com.  They are great. I have no issues at all with their service and their products.  I get my nettle as loose herb however, I've read on here that some women are going to places like iherb or some other vendors and getting the nettle tea bags and using it that way. 
I actually make my own tea bags using the loose nettle.

I hope this helps.  Let me know if you have any other questions and maybe I can help you out.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

gn1g said:


> I want the nettle leaves because it lowers BP, where is everybody getting theres?


 
I get the NOW brand on amazon.com it's $2.50, not too bad.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Forgot to add I've been using that brand consistently since Sept w/o any problems and have noticed lots of hair growth and benefits. So I haven't changed because I don't like to mess with stuff if it's good.  So I'll continue to use the NOW brand of organic Nettle leaf tea.


----------



## Candycane044

luckiestdestiny said:


> I find my time of the month is lighter.  I think it is the chlorella.  Anyone else notice this?  Less cramping, lighter flow?  I know I'm getting detailed but I think we're all family now w/ our bm talks and stuff!



I'm noticing that mine is much lighter...the cramping is still present lol.


----------



## F8THINHIM

I've been drinking one cup of nettle tea at lunchtime, and I love the taste.  I haven't noticed any negative side effects so far.  And I rinsed my hair with the nettle tea and air dried my hair.  I used alot of moisture after (nairobi leave in conditioner and vatika oil).  It dried nicely and by this morning, my edges weren't sticking up even though I only used a bonnet and didn't tie it down.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Okay, so it looks like on my lunch break run to Whole Foods, I'll be adding Spirulina to my list with Chlorella.  This may have already been posted a few hundred pages ago, but I found this benefits summary very helpful.

Spirulina Benefits

Latin Names: Arthrospira platensis 

Common Names: Macroalgae, Phytoplankton, Spirulina 

Uses: 
AIDS/HIV, arthritis, athletic nutrition, enhancing natural cleansing and detoxification, supporting cardiovascular function and healthy cholesterol, strengthening the immune system, improving gastrointestinal and digestive health, reducing cancer risks with antioxidant protection, general and long term health.  

Spirulina is the richest beta carotene food, with a full spectrum of ten mixed carotenoids. About half are orange carotenes: alpha, beta and gamma and half are yellow xanthophylls. They work synergistically at different sites in our body to enhance antioxidant protection. Twenty years of research proves eating beta carotene rich fruits and vegetables gives us real anti-cancer protection. 

Spirulina is an ideal anti-aging food; concentrated nutrient value, easily digested and loaded with antioxidants. Beta carotene is good for healthy eyes and vision. This all vegetable, low fat protein means we can lighten up on a meat centered diet that can aggravate arthritis and raise cholesterol. When we choose to eat less meat, vegetables like spirulina are good sources of more iron and essential minerals. 


World's highest beta carotene food reduces long term health risks 

A rare essential fatty acid is a key to health 

Gamma-linolenic acid (GLA) in mother's milk helps develop healthy babies. Studies show nutritional deficiencies can block GLA production in your body, so a good dietary source of GLA can be important. Spirulina is the only other whole food with GLA. 

Iron for women and children's health 

Iron is essential to build a strong system, yet is the most common mineral deficiency. Spirulina is rich in iron, magnesium and trace minerals, and is easier to absorb than iron supplements. 

High in Vitamin B-12 and B Complex. 

Spirulina is the highest source of B-12, essential for healthy nerves and tissue, especially for vegetarians. 

Strengthens the immune system 

Over the years I've heard from so many people that they have fewer colds and flu, or if they get a cold, they escape more chronic symptoms. They say wounds heal faster and they recover more quickly from illness. They have more energy. Spirulina is a powerful tonic for the immune system. 

Because spirulina increases disease resistance in animals, even in very small doses, the animal feed industry is studying its use as an new probiotic to help replace overused antibiotic drugs in animal feeds. Scientists in Japan have published new studies showing a purified extract unique to spirulina inhibits replication of HIV-1, Herpes, Influenza, Mumps and Measles virus in-vitro yet is very safe for human cells. 

The National Cancer Institute found sulfolipids in blue-green algae were 'remarkably active' against the AIDS virus in vitro. Spirulina contains 5-8% lipids, and 40% of these are glycolipids and sulfolipids. These compounds seem to prevent viruses from either attaching to or penetrating cells, preventing viral infection. Meanwhile, the virus can be eliminated by the body's defenses. Exciting new research in Japan and the USA has confirmed spirulina extracts in vitro can inhibit replication of the HIV virus. 

Supports cardiovascular function and healthy cholesterol 

Many people are taking dietary supplements to support a healthy heart and lower cholesterol. One of these people, my father, was prescribed drugs to lower his cholesterol ten years ago. Instead he began taking spirulina and niacin. Now he's a vibrant 82, and his cholesterol level is still safe and under control. 

Improves gastrointestinal and digestive health 

When people take spirulina they often notice immediate change in regularity and elimination. Research confirms it does promote digestion and bowel function. It suppresses bad bacteria like e-coli and Candida yeast and stimulates beneficial flora like lactobacillus and bifidobacteria. Healthy flora is the foundation of good health and it increases absorption of nutrients from the foods we eat, and helps protect against infection. 

As people age, many who don't eat enough, have restricted diets or poor digestion may experience low energy from being undernourished. Spirulina builds healthy lactobacillus, aiding assimilation and elimination and relieving constipation. 

It's a great food for malnourished people precisely because it helps rebuild healthy intestinal flora, which are essential for the utilization of more complex foods. Because in AIDS patients, nutrient malabsorption associated with opportunistic infections can initiate full blown AIDS, we've been donating spirulina to health clinics for HIV positive people. 

Enhances natural cleansing and detoxification 

When spirulina was first introduced 20 years ago, people quickly discovered it accelerated detoxification during fasting and cleansing. Later, in Japan, researchers found spirulina significantly reduced kidney toxicity caused by the heavy metal mercury and three pharmaceutical drugs. This suggested it's beneficial for humans suffering from heavy metal poisoning. Other researchers found rats consuming spirulina or chlorella algae eliminated 7 times the dangerous chemical dioxin compared to a control diet. 

In 1994, a Russian Patent was awarded for spirulina as a medical food to reduce allergic reactions from radiation sickness. 270 Children of Chernobyl consuming 5 grams a day for 45 days (donated by Earthrise Farms), lowered radionucleides by 50%, and normalized allergic sensitivities. 

Today we are subject to an onslaught of toxic chemicals in our air, water, food and drugs. Our bodies need to continually eliminate these accumulated toxins. Spirulina has a completely unique combination of phytonutrients - including chlorophyll, phycocyanin and polysaccharides, that can help cleanse our bodies. 

Reduces cancer risks with antioxidant protection 

Free radical molecules damage our body's cells. They are caused by pollution, poor diet, stress and injury. Antioxidant nutrients fight these dangerous oxidizing free radicals. They also stimulate our immune system to guard against cancer and other diseases and even slow the aging process. Major antioxidant vitamins are beta carotene (provitamin A) C, and E. Antioxidant minerals selenium, maganese, zinc, copper, iron and chromium form our bodies antioxidant enzymes. Spirulina contains all these nutrients, and exceptionally high levels of beta carotene and iron, and zinc in super spirulina. 

Research shows spirulina helps protect Vitamin C from potency loss. In the past 20 years, many studies have shown natural beta carotene from fruits and vegetables reduces the risk of many cancers. Spirulina's beta carotene has been widely studied in India with thousands of people. Just one gram a day for a year given to 5000 pre school children, significantly reduced the incidence of eye disease. One gram a day caused total regression of mouth cancer lesions in 44% of male tobacco chewers. 

This reinforced an earlier Harvard study that showed a spirulina extract used topically, reversed oral cancer tumors in hamsters. Chinese scientists found the unique polysaccharides also have antioxidant properties. No doubt, spirulina is one of the most powerful antioxidant whole foods. 

What will spirulina do for athletes? 

Athletes need extra nutrition. Spirulina is a high intensity superfood for a high intensity workout. Taken before jogging or competition, it delivers energy and improves stamina. Bikers, backpackers and mountain climbers will appreciate this lightweight survival food. For bodybuilders, it offers 60% protein and amino acids, low in fat. It's helpful for reducing caloric intake, essential for maintaining competitive weight. 

World Class athletes use spirulina to improve performance. The Cuban Ministry of Sports gave it to their athletes to intensify training before the 1996 Olympic games. Cuban track stars have consumed it for many years. They say it helps create and mend muscle mass and helps iron retention. It improves endurance and wards off cramping for marathoners. When training increases appetite, spirulina curbs hunger. 

When I was invited to the largest Chinese training center for 2000 athletes, I thought I was going to introduce them to spirulina. But, I soon found out it was their secret ingredient they'd been using for five years. The trainers said they prescribed it for athletes for all sports. It boosts the immune system and improves recovery, so their athletes can intensify training, for which they are famous. Where does their spirulina come from? I found out this Chinese training center has its own, private and exclusive spirulina farm. 

Can a person lose weight taking spirulina? 

It's not an appetite suppressant. It contains no drugs that trick the body. Yet, many people find taking a few tablets or a spirulina drink an hour before mealtime can help satisfy appetite, so they eat less. We know when we're going to be hungry, so just plan ahead. Because it's rich in iron, often deficient in women on low calorie diets, spirulina is ideal support for any diet. Best of all, it helps us to lighten up and make the switch from a bulky diet to lighter, more powerful foods. 

*Taken from an interview with Robert Henrikson, author of the book "Earth Food Spirulina: How this remarkable blue-green algae can transform your life and our planet", in May 1998, featured on http://www.spirulina.com/ *

I had to alter it some, the article was a little lengthy.


----------



## HairHustla

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Okay, so it looks like on my lunch break run to Whole Foods, I'll be adding Spirulina to my list with Chlorella. This may have already been posted a few hundred pages ago, but I found this benefits summary very helpful.
> 
> Spirulina Benefits
> 
> Latin Names: Arthrospira platensis
> 
> Common Names: Macroalgae, Phytoplankton, Spirulina
> 
> Uses:
> AIDS/HIV, arthritis, athletic nutrition, enhancing natural cleansing and detoxification, supporting cardiovascular function and healthy cholesterol, strengthening the immune system, improving gastrointestinal and digestive health, reducing cancer risks with antioxidant protection, general and long term health.
> 
> Spirulina is the richest beta carotene food, with a full spectrum of ten mixed carotenoids. About half are orange carotenes: alpha, beta and gamma and half are yellow xanthophylls. They work synergistically at different sites in our body to enhance antioxidant protection. Twenty years of research proves eating beta carotene rich fruits and vegetables gives us real anti-cancer protection.
> 
> *Very informative! I have been taking 3 g of spirulina for 2 wks now and I know that something either the spirulina or the CHL has made all the cellulite on the back of my thighs go away...now how is that for a darn miracle! I had liposuction done on my legs in Sept and the skin would not tighten up properly and it looked so rigid but now things are smoothing out and I am very happy about that. To God be the Glory because he made all things that are good and messengers to bring news of this goodness for everyone!!! Thanks again to LD and all you ladies who are pioneering CHL/SPRL*


----------



## danigurl18

I'm currently taking 1 Spirulina pill but im going to up to 2 soon


----------



## gn1g

alittlestar said:


> I get my nettle locally from a health food store but I have gotten some herbs in the past from mountainroseherbs.com. They are great. I have no issues at all with their service and their products. I get my nettle as loose herb however, I've read on here that some women are going to places like iherb or some other vendors and getting the nettle tea bags and using it that way.
> I actually make my own tea bags using the loose nettle.
> 
> I hope this helps. Let me know if you have any other questions and maybe I can help you out.


 

How are you using your nettle?  Does it make you itch?


----------



## Stiletto_Diva

So my Chlorella arrived yesterday, but the stupid UPS person left it at my apartment's office even though I was at home. This pissses me off becuase no one is ever in the office when I go down there, even though they are suppose to be open until sixerplexed. Hopefully I can pick it up today


----------



## Mo96

Wow, I can't believe I'm just now coming into this thread. It's been around for a couple of months and I'm just on page 20! lol I'm about to head out to Whole Foods right now to pick up some. I'm so excited!


----------



## caramelma

I received my jarrow powder today and am taking 2mg along with my now brand pills which are 3mg so together i'm getting about 5mg and I have been taking the pills for a week now. I have noticed more energy and I love it and I also notice that If I eat a good meal in the morining I will be full the rest of the day. no green bm yet though.


----------



## Pooks

luckiestdestiny said:


> I find my time of the month is lighter. I think it is the chlorella. *Anyone else notice this? Less cramping, lighter flow?* I know I'm getting detailed but I think we're all family now w/ our bm talks and stuff!


 
Yep, me! Less cramps, lighter, shorter! CHL strikes again!!!


----------



## BeautifulFlower

*Informative Post*
*
Why Superfoods?*
Superfoods are a category of foods found in nature, they are superior sources of essential nutrients - nutrients we need but can't make ourselves. We all may be adding more salads and vegetables to our diets, but concern for the quality of foods grown on mineral depleted soils makes superfoods popular. They are nutritionally more potent then regular foods and are wonderful food sources of anti-oxidants for healthy healing. Superfoods are nutrient dense and calorie sparse.

*Superfoods can be divided into 5 main groups*

*Green Superfoods *
*Bee Superfoods 
Seaweed Superfoods 
Herb Superfoods 
Fruit and Nut Superfoods *

*GREEN SUPERFOODS*
Greens are good, Green Superfoods are even better! Green superfoods have the highest concentrations of easily digestible nutrients, fat burning compounds, vitamins and minerals to protect and heal the body. They contain a wide array of beneficial substances including proteins, protective photo-chemicals and healthy bacteria helping you to build cleaner muscles and tissues, aid your digestive system function and more effectively protect you against disease and illness.

Green superfoods are extremely rich in chlorophyll - the pigment that gives plants their green color. The molecular structure of chlorophyll is very similar to that of human blood and studies show that when this is consumed, the production of hemoglobin in blood is increased. Higher amounts of hemoglobin in the bloodstream means more oxygen-rich blood, the first and most important element that cells need to thrive.

*Wheat grass* - Wheat grass is the sprouted grass of a wheat seed. Unlike the whole grain, because it has been sprouted, it no longer contains gluten or other common allergic agents. Wheat grass is super alkalizing and is excellent for promoting healthy blood. It normalizes the thyroid gland to stimulate metabolism thus assisting digestion and promoting weight loss due also to its high enzyme content and cleansing effect.

*Barley grass *- Barley grass has 11 times more calcium than cows milk, 5 times more iron than spinach and 7 times more Vitamin C and bio-flavonoids than orange juice. It contains significant amounts of Vitamin B12 which is very important in a vegetarian diet. Barley grass juice has anti-viral activities and neutralizes heavy metals such as mercury in the blood.

*Wild blue-green algae *- Algae was the first form of life on Earth and its power is immense. Wild blue-green algae is a phyto-plankton and contains virtually every nutrient. With a 60% protein content and a more complete amino acid profile than beef or soy beans. It contains one of the best known food sources of beta carotene, B vitamins and chlorophyll. It has been shown to improve brain function and memory, strengthen the immune system and help with viruses, colds and flu.

*Spirulina* - Spirulina is a cultivated micro-algae which has been consumed for thousands of years by the indigenous peoples in Mexico and Africa. It is one of the highest know protein sources on Earth and contains 70% complete protein, towering over steak which consists of only 25% protein once cooked. Studies have shown that spirulina can help control blood sugar levels and cravings thus making it a key food for diabetics, and can be used to assist in weight loss and as a general nutritional supplement.

*Chlorella* - Chlorella is a fresh water algae and like its other algae cousins contains a complete protein profile, all the B vitamins, vitamin C and E and many minerals. It is amazing for the immune system and for reducing cholesterol and preventing the hardening of the arteries, a precursor to heart attacks and strokes.

*Green leafy vegetables* - Green leafy vegetables are so readily available and so highly nutritious, however most people do not eat enough of them. Studies continuously confirm that populations that eat a diet high in green leafy vegetables run a far lower risk of heart disease and cancer. Fresh raw green leafy vegetables contain high doses of chlorophyll, easily digestible proteins, enzymes and a wide range of vitamins and minerals. These particular vegetables act as mini-transfusions for the blood, a health tonic for the brain and immune system and a cleanser of the kidneys. Try any of the following: rocket, spinach, dandelion greens, kale, watercress, parsley, lettuce, endive, chicory, broccoli sprouts and mustard sprouts.


*BEE SUPERFOODS*
The Egyptians wrote about it back in 5500 B.C., the Indians used it for their religious ceremonies in 1000 B.C. and even the Babylonians have been noted to use it in their medicinal practices. The western world actually discovered the benefits of bee superfoods by accident during an investigation of native Russian Beekeepers who regularly lived past 100 years of age who ate raw honey, rich in bee pollen, every day.

*Royal Jelly* - Royal Jelly is a milk like secretion from the head glands of the worker bees. The queen bee lives almost exclusively on royal jelly and she lives around 40 times longer than the rest of the bees. Royal Jelly is a powerhouse of nutrients containing every nutrient necessary to support life. It is the worlds richest source of pantothenic acid (also known as Vitamin B5), which is known to combat stress, fatigue and insomnia and is a vital nutrient for healthy skin and hair.

*Bee Pollen* - Bee pollen is collected by bees from flowering plants and formed into granules. Bee pollen is the most complete food found in nature and has five to seven times more protein than beef. It is especially beneficial for the extra nutritional and energy needs of athletes and those recovering from illness. It is a natural antidote for fighting allergies particulary hayfever and sinusitus. Research shows that pollen counteracts the signs of aging and increases both mental and physical capability.

*Propolis* - Propolis is the substance that bees coat the walls of their hives with and bee hives have often been referred to as the most antiseptic places in nature. The powerful antibiotic properties of propolis can help protect humans from bacteria and can strengthen our immune system. Propolis works against viruses, something that antibiotics cannot do. Research shows that taking propolis during the high risk 'cold and flu' season reduces colds, coughing and inflammation of the mouth, tonsils and throat.


*SEAWEED SUPERFOODS*
Seaweeds are the most nutritionally dense plants on the planet as they have access to all the nutrients in the ocean. They can contain up to 10 times more calcium than milk and eight times as much as beef. The chemical composition of seaweeds is so close to human blood plasma, that perhaps their greatest benefit is regulating and purifying our blood system. They help to alkalize our blood, neutralizing the over-acid effects of our modern diet and protect us from a wide array of toxic elements in the environment, including heavy metals, pollutants and radiation by-products converting them to harmless salts that the body can eliminate.

But the most remarkable results with seaweeds we see is boosting weight loss and deterring cellulite build-up. The high concentration of natural iodine helps to stimulate the thyroid gland so that food fuels are used before they can be turned into fatty deposits. At the same time, the minerals act like electrolytes to break the chemical bond that seals the fat cells allowing trapped wastes to escape. Both by eating sea vegetables or bathing in them helps reduce cellulite and stimulates lymphatic drainage.

*Nori* - is best known for the seaweed used to make sushi rolls. You can make your own at home, make sure you use the untoasted nori sheets for maximum nutrient content.

*Kelp* - kelp is available in powder or capsule form for those who feel awkward eating seaweed. It is also the most common seaweed found along the ocean shores. Due to their thick leaves they are perfect for a hot seaweed bath.

*Dulse* - a red seaweed, available in flakes. There is no need to cook dulse. It is great to use as seasoning on salads, vegetables and soups.

*Arame* - consists of brown stringy seaweed. Soak in hot water for 5 minutes and it is ready to use.

*Wakame* - With a sweet flavor makes a great compliment to sandwiches. Soak for 5 minutes in hot water.

*Kombu* - Used in Japan for centuries as a mineral rich flavour enhancer. Add a strip of kombu when cooking beans making them more digestible and reducing gas. Add a strip of kombu to your sprouts when soaking them to allow them to soak up the minerals.


----------



## BeautifulFlower

*HERB SUPERFOODS*
Herbs as nourishment offer the body a whole host of nutrients it may not have received either because of poor diet or environmental deficiencies in the soil or air. Herbs as medicine are essentially body balancers that work with the body functions so that it can heal and regulate itself. Herbs have been used for centuries as part of the wisdoms of natural healing methods. Herbs are best used in their whole form rather than isolating effective plant constituents so-called "active ingredients". Since all body parts and most disease symptoms are interrelated, it is wise to use herbs which can affect each part of the problem.

*Nettle *- the bowel mover. These plants are best known as stinging nettle plants. However when the nettle leaves are dried and eaten the saliva neutralizes the sting. Nettles are incredibly effective in removing unwanted pounds. A cup of nettle tea in the morning is ideal to get things going in the bowel department. The nettle leaves increase the thyroid function, increase metabolism and releases mucus in the colon allowing for the flushing of excess wastes.

*Aloe vera* - Aloe vera is a perennial succulent that grows in a wild and seems to do best in tropical and sub-tropical areas. It has been deemed a superfood after research studies identifying its seventy-five healing compounds including natural steroids, antibiotic agents, amino acids, minerals and enzymes. Aloe vera has been used since Egyptian times as a skin moisturizer, and healer for burns, cuts, bruises, acne and eczema. This is mostly due to the high concentration of natural sulphur (MSM) that it contains. Aloe juices alkalizes the digestive tract preventing over-acidity, a common cause of indigestion, acid reflux, heartburn and ulcers.

*Echinacea* - Echinacea is a household name when it comes to warding off colds and flu. This herb is used as a natural antibiotic and immune system stimulator, helping to build up resistance. The reason for its effectiveness is because of its ability to stimulate the lymph flow in the body. Lymph runs parallel with our bloodstream and carries toxins out of the body. The herb can be taken in liquid or capsule form for 2-3 week periods during "high risk" flu seasons. The tea from this herb has also grown in popularity for treating infections and cancers including skin cancer.

*Ginseng* - Ginseng is the quintessential herb for handling stress. This ancient healing herb has been used widely throughout Asia as an energizer tonic. This special herb is particularly beneficial when recovering from illness or surgery for its restorative and anti-infection properties. It promotes regeneration from stress and fatigue.


*FRUIT and NUT SUPERFOODS*
Free radicals may sound a little like an extremist terrorist sect evading capture and wreaking havoc across the globe and in fact within the context of your body this would be right. They are, in part, a natural occurrence through metabolism however extra and unnecessary free radical load can be put on our bodies by external factors including pollution, cigarette smoke, radiation, burnt foods, deep fried fats and cooked foods. When enough of these free radicals invade our immune system problems occurs. This is when you need antioxidants to build up the immune system and fight off the free radicals in the form of superfoods or supplements.

*Goji Berries* - Goji berries are grown on vines in the protected valleys of inner Mongolia and Tibet. These distinctively flavoured red berries are a very rich source of vitamin C, having 500 times more vitamin C per ounce than oranges and actually more than any other fruit. They are a superb source of vitamins A, B1, B2, B6 and E and contain a full complement of protein with 18 amino acids and 21 trace minerals. Most of all they are an excellent antioxidant making it an ideal natural whole food for reversing aging and protecting against disease.

*Raw Cacao* - For this nut we could easily dedicate a whole page, if not a book. A word of warning before we start however, most cocoa powder and commercial chocolate is processed via the "Dutch method" meaning it is subjected to scorching temperatures of up to 150°C with the additional aid of solvents, thus destroying most of the nutrients and antioxidants. Be sure to attain certified organic raw cacao in a powder, nib or whole bean form as the temperature will have never been allowed to exceed 40°C thus allowing all the heat-sensitive vitamins, minerals and antioxidants to remain intact. Raw cacao beans contain possibly the world's most concentrated source of antioxidants found in any food. They also extremely high in magnesium which has been found to be the most common deficient major mineral even following a balanced diet. For those concerned with not getting enough iron it should be pleasing to know that one small 28 gram serving of raw cacao beans gives 314% of the recommended daily allowance of iron. And if that is not enough raw cacao beans have an antioxidant (ORAC) score of 95,500. To put that into perspective, that is 14 times more flavonoids (antioxidants) than red wine and 21 times more than green tea.

*Maca *- Maca powder is from the Maca root, a flavorful ancient superfood from Peru. Maca has been cultivated for at least 2000 years and was consumed by Inca warriors to increase strength and endurance. It is a highly nutritious food that has been used traditionally to gain energy, promote sexual desire, support fertility and enhance immune system function. It continues today to be a significant staple food and medicinal plant for the Peruvian people and is now widely available around the world as a whole food supplement.

*Acai *- Acai berries have long been a part of the staple diet of the tribes in the Amazon. With the appearance of a purple grape and taste of a tropical berry it has been shown to have powerful antioxidant properties thanks to a high level of anthocyanins, pigments also found in red wine. The ORAC rating of acai is 1,027. Make sure to look for the freeze dried acai fruit in which the nutrients are kept intact or when buying the juice look for a brand that has not been pasteurized or heated in any way.

*Coconuts *- Young coconuts are one of the highest sources of electrolytes in nature. Electrolytes are ionized salts in our cells, that transport energy throughout the body. Coconut water is a much better alternative to commercial sports drinks laden with artificial sugars and colors. The molecular structure of coconut water is identical to human blood plasma, which means that it is immediately recognized by the body and put to good use. Drinking the juice from a young coconut is like giving your body an instant blood transfusion. In fact this was common practice during World War II in the Pacific, where both sides in the conflict regularly used coconut water, siphoned directly from the coconut, to give emergency transfusions to wounded soldiers.

*Coconut oil*- Coconut oil's saturated fat is of the medium-chain fatty acid variety, which are digested more easily and utilized differently by the body than other saturated fats (such as butter, meat and eggs). Whereas other saturated fats are stored in the body's cells, the medium chain fatty acids in coconut oil are sent directly to the liver where they are immediately converted into energy. Coconut oil will actually speed up metabolism so your body will burn more calories in a day which will contribute to weight loss. Coconut oil supports healthy metabolic function and is a revered anti-bacterial, anti-viral and anti-fungal agent. Pacific islanders deem coconut oil to be the cure-all gift from nature for all illness.

*Noni *- This fruit has been used by Polynesian islanders as a regenerative medicine for more than 1500 years. Research documents that the noni fruit has astounding anti-bacterial properties, even against E-coli. It has anti-tumor activity, anti-inflammatory properties, is effective as a pain reliever, generates cell repair and strengthens the immune system. Noni contains a multitude of vitamins, minerals, enzymes and phytonutrients. Many believe that the synergistic effect of the multi-spectrum nutrients is what gives it its potency. It has been proven beneficial for colds and flu's, digestive disorders, skin disorders, pain relief, headaches, infections and more. For best results look for a freeze-dried product that uses only the whole fruit or when buying the juice look for a brand that does not use pasteurizing.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Update:

Several pages back I reported that I recruited one of my patients, and got him on this fantastic journey of ours! Well I treated this same patient again last night, he happily reported that he has gone GREEN! He was so excited about how he is feeling after only 2 weeks! Yes! He is taking the Earthrise tablets of both Spirulina and Chlorella.

He is now getting his family and friends in on it.


----------



## mariofmagdal

pookiwah said:


> Yep, me! Less cramps, lighter, shorter! CHL strikes again!!!


 
Same here and I am loving it! GO GREEN!


----------



## SagaGirl

Subscribing.


----------



## Mo96

Okay so I went out and got the Source Natural tablets during lunch...I took four...OH MY GOODNESS, I feel like I'm off the chain in the office. lol I have so much energy! I will look forward to taking this in the morning. Bye-bye coffee! This is great. I sure hope that I'm able to lower my BP in the long run. Thanks for such a helpful thread, ladies!


----------



## Mom23

I finally got my Chlorella!! I had some in apple juice and that was okay, but I added some to my green smoothie this morning, and that is the way to go!! I will report back with any changes I notice, but it has only been 2 days. I took a tsp, and I guess that is 3g.


----------



## sheba1

My nails have gotten rediculously strong.  They kind of remind me of a canine, but not as thick.  Because of this, my bf has begun calling me wolverine. 

They're pretty, but I have to be really careful not to hurt anyone with them.  lol


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Mom23 said:


> I finally got my Chlorella!! I had some in apple juice and that was okay, but I added some to my green smoothie this morning, and that is the way to go!! I will report back with any changes I notice, but it has only been 2 days. I took a tsp, and I guess that is 3g.


 

Welcome mom23!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Mo96 said:


> Okay so I went out and got the Source Natural tablets during lunch...I took four...OH MY GOODNESS, I feel like I'm off the chain in the office. lol I have so much energy! I will look forward to taking this in the morning. Bye-bye coffee! This is great. I sure hope that I'm able to lower my BP in the long run. Thanks for such a helpful thread, ladies!


 Welcome mo96


----------



## CurlyMoo

luckiestdestiny said:


> Here's the thing about nettle:
> 
> #1)If you have an allergy please don't use.
> 
> #2)Otherwise here's what may be happening with the vaginal area. This is just to keep in mind if you have a problem with it. You may also just drink the tea instead of taking pills, and only take one a day or every other if it is strong contractions until they subside. Just lower your dose or just use it topically as a rinse for hair growth.:
> Nettle really works on circulation and other parts of the body to. In regards to the vagina. It helps to circulate the area, and is a vaginal expectorant which is why you probably feel contractions if it is working on something. In addition it helps fibroids and other issues. I could go on and on and list other vaginal problems it helps with but I'm only going to provide a few posts. The point is there may be something going on that it is working on from yeast infection to endometriosis to fibroids amongst other things. :
> 
> http://www.herbalextractsplus.com/stinging-nettle.cfm
> 
> With regard to women's health issues, Stinging Nettle is believed to be effective against vaginal infections, such as _Candida_, a yeast infection. In cases where there is excessive menstrual flow, the herb helps to control uterine hemorrhage and also treat anemic conditions that result from excessive blood loss. Moreover, Stinging Nettle is supposed to be good for expectant mothers as both a nutritive and by guarding against bleeding, and it is also believed to promote milk production in nursing mothers
> 
> 
> -----------
> *http://www.how-to-avoid-hysterectomy.com/herbal-remedies-for-uterine-fibroids.html*
> 
> *Special Mixture of Herbal Remedies for Uterine Fibroids, Part I *
> 
> Here's a treatment directly for the fibroids. The patient has both to drink the teas and to irrigate vagina. For the first part of the treatment, you will need.....
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]. [/FONT]one spoon of stinging nettle (*Urtica dioica*)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------
> Nettle works on many things also including asthma and allergies, and just all parts of the body stimulating circulation and healing. It is a great but powerful herb.
> -----------
> 
> That being said, not everything works for everyone. If the contractions are too much please discontinue use as I want everyone to be safe! If you're just using it to stimulate hair growth just use it as a rinse. That way you can still stimulate the growth but not drink it, and still get some of the hair growth effects.


 

OMG, I missed this post. I have family members with fibroids that really need this tea.


----------



## CurlyMoo

luckiestdestiny said:


> Forgot to add I've been using that brand consistently since Sept w/o any problems and have noticed lots of hair growth and benefits. So I haven't changed because I don't like to mess with stuff if it's good. So I'll continue to use the NOW brand of organic Nettle leaf tea.


 
I think I'll buy the NOW brand tomorrow if the health food store close to me has it.


----------



## silkii_locks

Hey Girls,
Got my Source Naturals Powder today, yay!  I've been on the the tabs for exactly 2 weeks now and I'm up to 9 grams.  Only slightly green bm though.   But my nails are so hard and strong, my eyelashes look longer and my newgrowth is smoother and softer.

My question for those on the powder and taking 12 grams or more, I plan to work my up to 12 grams that would be about 4 teaspoons.  So are you guys taking all 4 tsps at once or do you split it up through out the day?  Would it be a problem if I did it all at once?


----------



## yodie

I break my grams up throughout the day.  I find that I feel very stuffed if I take all 
12 g's at once.  

I'm not sure what's going on with the scale, but my jeans are fitting looser.  YAY!!


----------



## sheba1

silkii_locks said:


> Hey Girls,
> Got my Source Naturals Powder today, yay! I've been on the the tabs for exactly 2 weeks now and I'm up to 9 grams. Only slightly green bm though.  But my nails are so hard and strong, my eyelashes look longer and my newgrowth is smoother and softer.
> 
> My question for those on the powder and taking 12 grams or more, I plan to work my up to 12 grams that would be about 4 teaspoons. So are you guys taking all 4 tsps at once or do you split it up through out the day? Would it be a problem if I did it all at once?


 
Hey there, Silkii_locks

I think you'll be fine taking it all at once.  I think LD does and some others, as well.  You may find benefit splitting it up, as well.  AtlantaJJ does and I did in the beginning.  I found that I often times missed my second dose, though, so now I take it all together, first thing in the morning, with my juice and fish oils.  Better to get it all in, if you're like me and would miss the rest of your dose consistently.


----------



## Essensual

sheba1 said:


> My nails have gotten rediculously strong. They kind of remind me of a canine, but not as thick. Because of this, my bf has begun calling me wolverine.
> 
> They're pretty, but I have to be really careful not to hurt anyone with them. lol


 


What she said!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

silkii_locks said:


> Hey Girls,
> Got my Source Naturals Powder today, yay!  I've been on the the tabs for exactly 2 weeks now and I'm up to 9 grams.  Only slightly green bm though.   But my nails are so hard and strong, my eyelashes look longer and my newgrowth is smoother and softer.
> 
> My question for those on the powder and taking 12 grams or more, I plan to work my up to 12 grams that would be about 4 teaspoons.  So are you guys taking all 4 tsps at once or do you split it up through out the day?  Would it be a problem if I did it all at once?



I'm not quite up to 12 grams but I want to get there starting this weekend.  I would definitely split it out through the day. At last 6 grams in the morning and 6 grams in the PM.

I make a powder shake in the morning and take the tabs at night but I have a feeling the powder if more effective for me. That's what I'm experiencing so I think I am going to find a way to make a shake in the evening (a lower calorie one)   

I am going to say a prayer asking that I can get back into my workout routine now that my job ad just settled down a bit. My project has been implemented successfully into production so my manager has asked that I move on to a new more calm research / writing project were I'll be writing a new procedure for our department rather than trying to manage a bunch of unmanageable people  

This will be a good time for me to shift out of chaos mode...


----------



## yodie

AtlantaJJ,

How can you tell the powder is more effective?


----------



## SlantedEyezMiss2003

ummmmm......i might have to jump on this brandwagon, cuz I'm lovely the results with the weight lost and nails growing.....going to pick some up next week, and I need to start taking my nettle.......thank for the information.....


----------



## yodie

Come on and join us SlantedEyezMiss2003!! You'll love being green.


----------



## january noir

Now after reading the list of superfoods I think I might add Spirulina to my diet as well. :scratchch


----------



## PGirl

SlantedEyezMiss2003 said:


> ummmmm......i might have to jump on this brandwagon, cuz I'm lovely the results with the weight lost and nails growing.....going to pick some up next week, and I need to start taking my nettle.......thank for the information.....


 
You mean greenwagon!  LOL!  Welcome!!!!  It's a party in here...


----------



## uwrong

u guys have just got me so hyped i just ordered 3 bottles


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> I break my grams up throughout the day. I find that I feel very stuffed if I take all
> 12 g's at once.
> 
> I'm not sure what's going on with the scale, but my jeans are fitting looser. YAY!!


 
Congratulations Yodie. I knew those inches would be coming off. Inches first pounds later as you're building muscle.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

sheba1 said:


> Hey there, Silkii_locks
> 
> I think you'll be fine taking it all at once. I think LD does and some others, as well. You may find benefit splitting it up, as well. AtlantaJJ does and I did in the beginning. I found that I often times missed my second dose, though, so now I take it all together, first thing in the morning, with my juice and fish oils. Better to get it all in, if you're like me and would miss the rest of your dose consistently.


 

Yeah I do at once. Only because I'd probably forget otherwise and like sheba1 said, it's better to be consistent then miss your dose. I have still noticed wonderful changes: weight loss, gorgeous skin, silky strong longer hair, white nails, really white eyes, more energy than usual, less celulite, less scar (less visible stretch marks, etc).  So I think that which ever way you take it just be consistent.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm not quite up to 12 grams but I want to get there starting this weekend. I would definitely split it out through the day. At last 6 grams in the morning and 6 grams in the PM.
> 
> I make a powder shake in the morning and take the tabs at night but I have a feeling the powder if more effective for me. That's what I'm experiencing so I think I am going to find a way to make a shake in the evening (a lower calorie one)
> 
> I am going to say a prayer asking that I can get back into my workout routine now that my job ad just settled down a bit.* My project has been implemented successfully into production so my manager has asked that I move on to a new more calm research / writing project were I'll be writing a new procedure for our department rather than trying to manage a bunch of unmanageable peop*le
> 
> This will be a good time for me to shift out of chaos mode...


 

That sounds wonderful.   I love writing and research!  I'm glad you'll have time to be in a calm place so that you can re group.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

SlantedEyezMiss2003 said:


> ummmmm......i might have to jump on this brandwagon, cuz I'm lovely the results with the weight lost and nails growing.....going to pick some up next week, and I need to start taking my nettle.......thank for the information.....


 
Come on down!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

uwrong said:


> u guys have just got me so hyped i just ordered 3 bottles


 Welcome to the party uwrong!

Please check in when you get them and let us know how it's going!


----------



## ttlayli

Just wanted to update; I'm back on Earthrise pills and up at 8 grams. Today I woke up and I'm feeling a little sick....my throat is a little sore and I don't feel very great. I'm still green, my skin is still bright, nails still long and strong, and my hair is def growing! I've been bunning my hair for the past two months now straight and taking chlorella so I think it's a combination of both.  I am hoping to lose about 10-15 lbs and so far I don't think I have. I still have some cellulite in my thighs as well.  Hopefully I will see the other changes like you all have.


----------



## kitamay

Hey all, I am checking in. I washed and conditioned my hair today. I have tons of new growth right now. Normally, I would be looking to schedule my relaxer retouch right about now, but I am actually thinking that I can wait just a little bit longer because my newgrowth seems to be softer and a  little bit more manageable. 

I have broken quite a few nails because they are so hard. They are usually paper thin and they just bend and curl over. I was playing with my nails out of habit and instead of bending like normal they broke. I was sad but had to laugh at myself because I was happy they were that strong. 

My skin on the other hand is not improving as much as I would like it too. It seems like it is going back to normal. I am having breakouts again. I am eating healthier so I just don't know what the culprit is...


----------



## AtlantaJJ

yodie said:


> AtlantaJJ,
> 
> How can you tell the powder is more effective?


On the days I can't make my shakes I take a bunch of tablets. I don't have quite as much energy on those days as I do with the shakes it seems...   I had this happen over a few days, I think my body absorbs it better or perhaps its the combo of the fruit and the  CHL that gives me more energy :scratchch


----------



## AtlantaJJ

january noir said:


> Now after reading the list of superfoods I think I might add Spirulina to my diet as well. :scratchch


I'm doing Spirulina and Barley grass, I"m about to add Wheat grass too!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

prettyfaceANB said:


> *HERB SUPERFOODS*
> Herbs as nourishment offer the body a whole host of nutrients it may not have received either because of poor diet or environmental deficiencies in the soil or air. Herbs as medicine are essentially body balancers that work with the body functions so that it can heal and regulate itself. Herbs have been used for centuries as part of the wisdoms of natural healing methods. Herbs are best used in their whole form rather than isolating effective plant constituents so-called "active ingredients". Since all body parts and most disease symptoms are interrelated, it is wise to use herbs which can affect each part of the problem.
> 
> *Nettle *- the bowel mover. These plants are best known as stinging nettle plants. However when the nettle leaves are dried and eaten the saliva neutralizes the sting. Nettles are incredibly effective in removing unwanted pounds. A cup of nettle tea in the morning is ideal to get things going in the bowel department. The nettle leaves increase the thyroid function, increase metabolism and releases mucus in the colon allowing for the flushing of excess wastes.
> 
> *Aloe vera* - Aloe vera is a perennial succulent that grows in a wild and seems to do best in tropical and sub-tropical areas. It has been deemed a superfood after research studies identifying its seventy-five healing compounds including natural steroids, antibiotic agents, amino acids, minerals and enzymes. Aloe vera has been used since Egyptian times as a skin moisturizer, and healer for burns, cuts, bruises, acne and eczema. This is mostly due to the high concentration of natural sulphur (MSM) that it contains. Aloe juices alkalizes the digestive tract preventing over-acidity, a common cause of indigestion, acid reflux, heartburn and ulcers.
> 
> *Echinacea* - Echinacea is a household name when it comes to warding off colds and flu. This herb is used as a natural antibiotic and immune system stimulator, helping to build up resistance. The reason for its effectiveness is because of its ability to stimulate the lymph flow in the body. Lymph runs parallel with our bloodstream and carries toxins out of the body. The herb can be taken in liquid or capsule form for 2-3 week periods during "high risk" flu seasons. The tea from this herb has also grown in popularity for treating infections and cancers including skin cancer.
> 
> *Ginseng* - Ginseng is the quintessential herb for handling stress. This ancient healing herb has been used widely throughout Asia as an energizer tonic. This special herb is particularly beneficial when recovering from illness or surgery for its restorative and anti-infection properties. It promotes regeneration from stress and fatigue.
> 
> 
> *FRUIT and NUT SUPERFOODS*
> Free radicals may sound a little like an extremist terrorist sect evading capture and wreaking havoc across the globe and in fact within the context of your body this would be right. They are, in part, a natural occurrence through metabolism however extra and unnecessary free radical load can be put on our bodies by external factors including pollution, cigarette smoke, radiation, burnt foods, deep fried fats and cooked foods. When enough of these free radicals invade our immune system problems occurs. This is when you need antioxidants to build up the immune system and fight off the free radicals in the form of superfoods or supplements.
> 
> *Goji Berries* - Goji berries are grown on vines in the protected valleys of inner Mongolia and Tibet. These distinctively flavoured red berries are a very rich source of vitamin C, having 500 times more vitamin C per ounce than oranges and actually more than any other fruit. They are a superb source of vitamins A, B1, B2, B6 and E and contain a full complement of protein with 18 amino acids and 21 trace minerals. Most of all they are an excellent antioxidant making it an ideal natural whole food for reversing aging and protecting against disease.
> 
> *Raw Cacao* - For this nut we could easily dedicate a whole page, if not a book. A word of warning before we start however, most cocoa powder and commercial chocolate is processed via the "Dutch method" meaning it is subjected to scorching temperatures of up to 150°C with the additional aid of solvents, thus destroying most of the nutrients and antioxidants. Be sure to attain certified organic raw cacao in a powder, nib or whole bean form as the temperature will have never been allowed to exceed 40°C thus allowing all the heat-sensitive vitamins, minerals and antioxidants to remain intact. Raw cacao beans contain possibly the world's most concentrated source of antioxidants found in any food. They also extremely high in magnesium which has been found to be the most common deficient major mineral even following a balanced diet. For those concerned with not getting enough iron it should be pleasing to know that one small 28 gram serving of raw cacao beans gives 314% of the recommended daily allowance of iron. And if that is not enough raw cacao beans have an antioxidant (ORAC) score of 95,500. To put that into perspective, that is 14 times more flavonoids (antioxidants) than red wine and 21 times more than green tea.
> 
> *Maca *- Maca powder is from the Maca root, a flavorful ancient superfood from Peru. Maca has been cultivated for at least 2000 years and was consumed by Inca warriors to increase strength and endurance. It is a highly nutritious food that has been used traditionally to gain energy, promote sexual desire, support fertility and enhance immune system function. It continues today to be a significant staple food and medicinal plant for the Peruvian people and is now widely available around the world as a whole food supplement.
> 
> *Acai *- Acai berries have long been a part of the staple diet of the tribes in the Amazon. With the appearance of a purple grape and taste of a tropical berry it has been shown to have powerful antioxidant properties thanks to a high level of anthocyanins, pigments also found in red wine. The ORAC rating of acai is 1,027. Make sure to look for the freeze dried acai fruit in which the nutrients are kept intact or when buying the juice look for a brand that has not been pasteurized or heated in any way.
> 
> *Coconuts *- Young coconuts are one of the highest sources of electrolytes in nature. Electrolytes are ionized salts in our cells, that transport energy throughout the body. Coconut water is a much better alternative to commercial sports drinks laden with artificial sugars and colors. The molecular structure of coconut water is identical to human blood plasma, which means that it is immediately recognized by the body and put to good use. Drinking the juice from a young coconut is like giving your body an instant blood transfusion. In fact this was common practice during World War II in the Pacific, where both sides in the conflict regularly used coconut water, siphoned directly from the coconut, to give emergency transfusions to wounded soldiers.
> 
> *Coconut oil*- Coconut oil's saturated fat is of the medium-chain fatty acid variety, which are digested more easily and utilized differently by the body than other saturated fats (such as butter, meat and eggs). Whereas other saturated fats are stored in the body's cells, the medium chain fatty acids in coconut oil are sent directly to the liver where they are immediately converted into energy. Coconut oil will actually speed up metabolism so your body will burn more calories in a day which will contribute to weight loss. Coconut oil supports healthy metabolic function and is a revered anti-bacterial, anti-viral and anti-fungal agent. Pacific islanders deem coconut oil to be the cure-all gift from nature for all illness.
> 
> *Noni *- This fruit has been used by Polynesian islanders as a regenerative medicine for more than 1500 years. Research documents that the noni fruit has astounding anti-bacterial properties, even against E-coli. It has anti-tumor activity, anti-inflammatory properties, is effective as a pain reliever, generates cell repair and strengthens the immune system. Noni contains a multitude of vitamins, minerals, enzymes and phytonutrients. Many believe that the synergistic effect of the multi-spectrum nutrients is what gives it its potency. It has been proven beneficial for colds and flu's, digestive disorders, skin disorders, pain relief, headaches, infections and more. For best results look for a freeze-dried product that uses only the whole fruit or when buying the juice look for a brand that does not use pasteurizing.


I'm currently in love with Maca....I'm in periomenopause with no symptoms....

I add freeze dried Acai to my shakes some mornings, it really gives me a kick!

I drink Goji juice on the days I think I am going to have a lot of stress or that I know I'm going to need extra stamina.

I just started Nettle, thanks to this thread...I keep finding more and more good things about it.  I just drank a cup and poured a cup on my head. 

I'm on an off the Aloe juice, I need to stay ON!

I want coconut water now, where do I find that??

This was great OP


----------



## AtlantaJJ

ttlayli said:


> Just wanted to update; I'm back on Earthrise pills and up at 8 grams. Today I woke up and I'm feeling a little sick....my throat is a little sore and I don't feel very great. I'm still green, my skin is still bright, nails still long and strong, and my hair is def growing! I've been bunning my hair for the past two months now straight and taking chlorella so I think it's a combination of both.  I am hoping to lose about 10-15 lbs and so far I don't think I have. I still have some cellulite in my thighs as well.  Hopefully I will see the other changes like you all have.


I think we might have to add some exercise to get the thigh slimming effect, I just started back doing weights today. I feel like I will get good fast results now that I'm on the CHL, and the Spirullina!! 

We can do this!


----------



## BeautifulFlower

I received my powder yesterday. I am at 9gr now and no violent detox effects so I am good to go. I love the dark green color but hate the smell. A little Naked Juice, scoops tsp of Chlorella, and water. I dont have to do the SN Tabs and the Sun granules anymore thank you Jesus.


----------



## BeautifulFlower

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm currently in love with Maca....I'm in periomenopause with no symptoms....
> 
> I add freeze dried Acai to my shakes some mornings, it really gives me a kick!
> 
> I drink Goji juice on the days I think I am going to have a lot of stress or that I know I'm going to need extra stamina.
> 
> I just started Nettle, thanks to this thread...I keep finding more and more good things about it. I just drank a cup and poured a cup on my head.
> 
> I'm on an off the Aloe juice, I need to stay ON!
> 
> *I want coconut water now, where do I find that??*
> 
> This was great OP


 
No problem! 

Try the indian grocery stores or just the regular grocery store. They always have it.


----------



## MonaRae

I start Chlorella (3g) & Spirulina (3g) yesterday n i had a BM within 2 hours  

How long should I stay at 3g of Chlorella before I start to increase?


----------



## mariofmagdal

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm doing Spirulina and Barley grass, I"m about to add Wheat grass too!



FYI- Earthrise has a special blends caplet that includes the Green items you speak of adding. Being GREEN is Easy!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

ttlayli said:


> Just wanted to update; I'm back on Earthrise pills and up at 8 grams. Today I woke up and I'm feeling a little sick....my throat is a little sore and I don't feel very great. I'm still green, my skin is still bright, nails still long and strong, and my hair is def growing! I've been bunning my hair for the past two months now straight and taking chlorella so I think it's a combination of both. I am hoping to lose about 10-15 lbs and so far I don't think I have. I still have some cellulite in my thighs as well.  Hopefully I will see the other changes like you all have.


 
Hey ttlayi keep at it!  It looks like you are having some definite good signs such as your nails and hair!  The rest will come.  You just have to give it time as chlorella works on everyone in its own time.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

MonaRae said:


> I start Chlorella (3g) & Spirulina (3g) yesterday n i had a BM within 2 hours
> 
> How long should I stay at 3g of Chlorella before I start to increase?


 Hey MonaRae welcome!

Slow down! You just started. see how your body reacts before increasing.  Welcome to the chlorella party!!!!


----------



## song_of_serenity

Fell off but back again! Thinking of trying another brand. Sun is GREAT but after a while it adds up. Too rich for my blood. LOL
~*Janlle~*


----------



## BrandNew

I've been talking about Chlorella to everyone! lol. My period came today without warning, I haven't had any cramps all day.


----------



## trey21

This happened to me two weeks ago...sitting in  a restaurant after church...bam.  Talk about off guard and unprepared.  No cramps, no crankiness, no pain...I'll keep taking chlorella for that alone.


----------



## barbeth2001

Ok, hi guys, i dont post much, but am following and a dedicated member, i assure u, am so shy to post pics of my hair becos i keep thinking its not as long as all the beautiful head of heads i see here. I finally finished by 8oz of source natural cholera powder, i take one fully heaped teaspoon everyday, that should be about 5gms, and i got the 16oz, however this taste funny, it has some kind of egg taste residue smell in it, its really weird. It almost makes me throw up, the 8oz was fine and tasted good, but i dont know how am gonna finish this 16oz as it taste funny, i dont know if i should call amazon to complain and see if they will send me another one u know. Kinda confused here, any suggestions will be appreciated, also if this is normal let me know? 

P.S: I think my hair looks beautiful, i could not stop staring at the pics i took, i am a natural and have about 8-9 inches of natural hair, i think the cholera is sumthing else u know.


----------



## Platinum

luckiestdestiny said:


> I find my time of the month is lighter. I think it is the chlorella. Anyone else notice this? Less cramping, lighter flow? I know I'm getting detailed but I think we're all family now w/ our bm talks and stuff!


 
Definetely lighter flow. I'm a truck driver and I'm paranoid about leaks so I double-up on protection in the first few days. This month, that wasn't even necessary. (Sorry, TMI)

I'm still amazed at the condition of my skin. It's smooth and clear. I've always had strong nails but they're even stronger now. I'm still not sure about my hair because I've been too lazy to take my braids out.


----------



## gn1g

chlorella will also make your cycle late!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

barbeth2001 said:


> Ok, hi guys, i dont post much, but am following and a dedicated member, i assure u, am so shy to post pics of my hair becos i keep thinking its not as long as all the beautiful head of heads i see here. I finally finished by 8oz of source natural cholera powder, i take one fully heaped teaspoon everyday, that should be about 5gms, and i got the 16oz, however this taste funny, it has some kind of egg taste residue smell in it, its really weird. It almost makes me throw up, the 8oz was fine and tasted good, but i dont know how am gonna finish this 16oz as it taste funny, i dont know if i should call amazon to complain and see if they will send me another one u know. Kinda confused here, any suggestions will be appreciated, also if this is normal let me know?
> 
> P.S: I think my hair looks beautiful, i could not stop staring at the pics i took, i am a natural and have about 8-9 inches of natural hair, i think the cholera is sumthing else u know.


Thank you so much for posting!! I wonder if you got a bad batch with the 16 oz? I blend mine with frozen strawberries, blueberries, cherries...or a blackberry/raspberry blend.  I use unsweetened soy milk as my liquid with a splash of some kind of sweet juice. I throw flax seeds and maca in there so by the time I get done with all that I can't taste it! LOL

But if that 16 oz makes your stomach turn, I would definitely return it.

I love looking at my hair now too. I have a lot of new pen spring ringlets all over my head about an inch to 1.5 inches long. I can see them on my edges and where ever I part my hair.  My hair is definitely thickening up!


----------



## Platinum

gn1g said:


> chlorella will also make your cycle late!


 

I wish I could say the same. Mine came 10 days early this month.


----------



## yodie

My cycle still hasn't come.  Chlorella made it MIA.  I don't think anything is wrong.  I just think my body is still adjusting to this stuff.  I'll have to go to the doc if it stays missing too long.  

Oh, my hair, well, the roots are nice, shiny and healthy.  Too bad CHL can't repair the ends, but maybe BKT will (wink...wink... to LD and Sheba1)


----------



## HairHustla

yodie said:


> My cycle still hasn't come. Chlorella made it MIA. I don't think anything is wrong. I just think my body is still adjusting to this stuff. I'll have to go to the doc if it stays missing too long.
> 
> Oh, my hair, well, the roots are nice, shiny and healthy. Too bad CHL can't repair the ends, but maybe BKT will (wink...wink... to LD and Sheba1)


 

*Sorry that Aunt Flo is still missing, I am starting to get a little concerned for you but I am sure that all is well!  Also, what is BKT???*


----------



## niesy942

luckiestdestiny said:


> Hope the netle helps with that and that you get a bundle of joy just likeyou want!
> 
> As for chlorella I'm really happy that everyone has been so consistent.
> 
> A trend I've notice on lhcf is bandwagon jumping and that doesn't seem to be happening with chlorella. Everyone is pretty consistent and in it for the long run! I just love this stuff!
> 
> Green for life!


 

LuckiestDestiny, *THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU for beginning this thread!!! *I've been visiting this thread quite often, but only getting through the first few pages when I visit. Today, I read the last page first and that's where I began reading info. on menstrual cycles. I read back 4-5 pages and saw where so many women have received such great benefits from the Chlorella and Spirulina and now Nettle Teas. I have absolutely horrible periods (i.e. laying in the floor with cramps, nausea, heavy, heavy flow, a long period, crazy PMS, etc.) and I have 8-10 acorn sized fibroids and a big old uterus as my former ob/gyn informed me...not enlarged just big. 
On a whim after reading the first few pages, I'd started the chlorella-3g of pills 2x a day-Source Naturals looking fo rincreased hair growth. I noticed that my period last month was a few days shorter than normal (5 days instead of 8). Unfortunately, I didn't know about the positive effects of the Chlorella. I began to think that something was really wrong and I didn't know what it was so, like an idiot, I stopped taking the Chlorella and all of my other supplements.  However, as soon as I'm finished with this epic (sorry it's so long) I'm running to my Chlorella and going right back to taking it like before. I haven't noticed any other side effects other than the shorter period (no increased hair growth, no longer nails, no smoother skin) but having a shorter period is more than enough reason to take the Chlorella. I will take the Spirulina powder today (another whim purchase after looking for a homemade guacamole recipe from Dr. Oz-it was dark, but tasty with the added spirulina), and add Nettle tea on tomorrow-my local health food store is closed on Sundays. 
Again, thank you luckiestdestiny for your knowledge and all of the wonderful ladies for your vast amounts of *helpful, useful *information! 
Praise God I'm Goin' *Green...for LIFE*!!!


----------



## mariofmagdal

yodie said:


> My cycle still hasn't come. Chlorella made it MIA. I don't think anything is wrong. I just think my body is still adjusting to this stuff. I'll have to go to the doc if it stays missing too long.
> 
> Oh, my hair, well, the roots are nice, shiny and healthy. Too bad CHL can't repair the ends, but maybe BKT will (wink...wink... to LD and Sheba1)


 

I had the same happen to me when I first started taking MSM. It will show up, even if you miss a month.

GREEN is great!


----------



## Platinum

yodie said:


> My cycle still hasn't come. Chlorella made it MIA. I don't think anything is wrong. I just think my body is still adjusting to this stuff. I'll have to go to the doc if it stays missing too long.
> 
> Oh, my hair, well, the roots are nice, shiny and healthy. Too bad CHL can't repair the ends, but maybe BKT will (wink...wink... to LD and Sheba1)


 
Where are you guys getting the BKT from? I plan to buy my own truck this year so I can't afford to spend $300 to have a stylist do this.


----------



## Platinum

HairHustla said:


> *Sorry that Aunt Flo is still missing, I am starting to get a little concerned for you but I am sure that all is well! Also, what is BKT???*


 
Brazilian Keratin Treatment


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Platinum said:


> Where are you guys getting the BKT from? I plan to buy my own truck this year so I can't afford to spend $300 to have a stylist do this.


The BKT sounds like all that and a bag of chips but I'll be doggone if I'm ready to pay the money they are asking for something that wears off over time...nope! Not yet anyway....


----------



## Chiba_revolution

345 PAGES
Okay I read about 30 pages but I want to ask this (Sorry if this has already been asked a dozen times..) *But how much growth are you getting with Chlorella a month? and at what dose?*


----------



## january noir

*1 Week Check-in* (taking Earthwise Chlorella tablets)



I started with 3g last Sunday and upped to *4g* on Thursday.  I also added Spirulina (Jarrow) tablets today.  That dose starts at 2g and I will stick with that for now.


I've always had regular bowel movement, so I don't see any change there.  My stools are dark green.  Should stools be bright green?  


My skin and whites of my eyes appears to be a little brighter - could be my imagination, but I think they are.


My cycle came on after not having one since 9/08 and with light symptoms and extra light flow after the initial gush on the first day.  


I was very, very tired during the middle of the week, but today after getting some good sleep yesterday, I am very energetic and light. The fatigue could have been as a result of my cycle coming.


I have been taking vitamin supplements for several years now (C, B-Complex, Biotin, Calcium, Omega-3 and a multivitamin w/minerals).  I will continue to take them along with Chlorella & Spirulina unless I see a need to stop.
I forgot to add that I see a slight decrease in food cravings.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

barbeth2001 said:


> Ok, hi guys, i dont post much, but am following and a dedicated member, i assure u, am so shy to post pics of my hair becos i keep thinking its not as long as all the beautiful head of heads i see here. I finally finished by 8oz of source natural cholera powder, i take one fully heaped teaspoon everyday, that should be about 5gms, and i got the 16oz, however this taste funny, it has some kind of egg taste residue smell in it, its really weird. It almost makes me throw up, the 8oz was fine and tasted good, but i dont know how am gonna finish this 16oz as it taste funny, i dont know if i should call amazon to complain and see if they will send me another one u know. Kinda confused here, any suggestions will be appreciated, also if this is normal let me know?
> 
> P.S: I think my hair looks beautiful, i could not stop staring at the pics i took, i am a natural and have about 8-9 inches of natural hair, i think the cholera is sumthing else u know.


 
If it's the same brand you were using before and you know how it usually tastes I would contact them.  I'm sure they'll be happy to send a replacement if you keep your cool and tell them that you love chlorella and plan on being a consistent customer, however something is wrong with your "batch" because you know what it's supposed to taste like.  If they get snippy and it was on amazon just follow their rules for return, and last case scenario tell them you're going to contact your AND their merchant account if they don't make amends (this should send them running to your aid but it really isn't something to threaten w/ a company that's working with you). I used to work for a merchant company and businesses know with too many complaints a business's merchant account (visa/master card/etc) can be frozen until further research. Which means any money coming to them from customers can also be frozen as well.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

niesy942 said:


> LuckiestDestiny, *THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU for beginning this thread!!! *I've been visiting this thread quite often, but only getting through the first few pages when I visit. Today, I read the last page first and that's where I began reading info. on menstrual cycles. I read back 4-5 pages and saw where so many women have received such great benefits from the Chlorella and Spirulina and now Nettle Teas. I have absolutely horrible periods (i.e. laying in the floor with cramps, nausea, heavy, heavy flow, a long period, crazy PMS, etc.) and I have 8-10 acorn sized fibroids and a big old uterus as my former ob/gyn informed me...not enlarged just big.
> On a whim after reading the first few pages, I'd started the chlorella-3g of pills 2x a day-Source Naturals looking fo rincreased hair growth. I noticed that my period last month was a few days shorter than normal (5 days instead of 8). Unfortunately, I didn't know about the positive effects of the Chlorella. I began to think that something was really wrong and I didn't know what it was so, like an idiot, I stopped taking the Chlorella and all of my other supplements.  However, as soon as I'm finished with this epic (sorry it's so long) I'm running to my Chlorella and going right back to taking it like before. I haven't noticed any other side effects other than the shorter period (no increased hair growth, no longer nails, no smoother skin) but having a shorter period is more than enough reason to take the Chlorella. I will take the Spirulina powder today (another whim purchase after looking for a homemade guacamole recipe from Dr. Oz-it was dark, but tasty with the added spirulina), and add Nettle tea on tomorrow-my local health food store is closed on Sundays.
> Again, thank you luckiestdestiny for your knowledge and all of the wonderful ladies for your vast amounts of *helpful, useful *information!
> Praise God I'm Goin' *Green...for LIFE*!!!


 

Your welcome what a wonderful post.  I'm glad chlorella is helping in other ways.  I must say though that chlorella works on the "issues" first, balancing the body. So in your case if you hang in a little longer you'll definitely see the effects on your hair and nails, but it could take longer as you have other things that need balancing first.  I know you didn't care because it's helping in other ways, but I wanted to add that. 4 months is the magic number. It seems from  all the studies I read, people's bodies significantly changed in that time period, so just keep at it. I just reached two months and I'm already noticing some wonderful significant changes. I am happy to keep going on my journey.
Welcome again Niesy942!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Chiba_revolution said:


> 345 PAGES
> Okay I read about 30 pages but I want to ask this (Sorry if this has already been asked a dozen times..) *But how much growth are you getting with Chlorella a month? and at what dose?*


 
Everyone is different but some are averaging 1.5 inches of hair growth (babydollhair) she's only at 3 grams of chlorella to even 2 inches: kimbosheart just said that happened to her and she's taking more than 3 grams from what I remember. I think I'm on the higher end too (I'm waaay higher than 3 grams of chlorella but for health reasons) but I also use nettle tea. I also know that may others are having wonderful benefits:thicker hair, softer hair, silkier hair.  So there really isn't a magic number to take. You need to start low and go up from there following the quick start guide until you get where you need to go. The quick start guide is in the first two posts.  It should tell you everything to get your chlorella started and go green!  

Chlorella works on everyone in different ways so you need patience. If you're expecting to have floor length hair in a day it won't be for you!  You could be one to have surprisingly quick effects, or you may notice other benefits first such as younger looking glowing clear skin that doesn't need makeup (me!), or your blood work numbers are going up to normal as you work on your internal problems (muse!), or a host of other benefits before it starts to work on your hair.  The magic number again is 4. Most people see tons of results within those months according to studies. Hang in for four months to see the ultimate results of chlorella in your life.


----------



## yodie

HairHustla said:


> *Sorry that Aunt Flo is still missing, I am starting to get a little concerned for you but I am sure that all is well! Also, what is BKT???*


 
BKT is Brazilian Keratin Treatment.  There are a few threads going around about it.  

Yep, can't imagine that I miss Aunt Flo, but she's seriously MIA.


----------



## yodie

Platinum said:


> Where are you guys getting the BKT from? I plan to buy my own truck this year so I can't afford to spend $300 to have a stylist do this.


 
I haven't purchased it yet, but some are buying from ebay or from the company directly.  Check out the threads.  Brittany does her own.  Depending on which product you use, she may be able to tell you where she buys hers.


----------



## Platinum

yodie said:


> I haven't purchased it yet, but some are buying from ebay or from the company directly. Check out the threads. Brittany does her own. Depending on which product you use, she may be able to tell you where she buys hers.


 
Thanks. I googled it earlier and only came up with vendors that only sold it to licensed professionals. I'll check out Ebay.

ETA: I checked out Ebay and I'll probably order it soon. If it worls well enough for me, I may transition to natural or just do a year-long relaxer stretch (I'm 17 weeks post now)


----------



## GirlTalk

After only 4 days of drinking 1 tblspn of Chlorella in 8oz of H2O per day I have:
-More energy 
-Sleeping soundly
-Better overall mood
I can't wait to see how Chlorella will improve the rest of my health


----------



## luckiestdestiny

GirlTalk said:


> After only 4 days of drinking 1 tblspn of Chlorella in 8oz of H2O per day I have:
> -More energy
> -Sleeping soundly
> -Better overall mood
> I can't wait to see how Chlorella will improve the rest of my health


 
Welcome to the chlorella party GirlTalk!

I wish it would regulate my sleep, but I guess it works on everyone individually and I've been an insomniac since getting Graves...who knows if it's because of that or what, but I'm up at all hours, and get little sleep.  Come on Chlorella!

It's great that you're receiving such wonderful symptoms so quickly.


----------



## GirlTalk

luckiestdestiny said:


> Welcome to the chlorella party GirlTalk!
> 
> I wish it would regulate my sleep, but I guess it works on everyone individually and I've been an insomniac since getting Graves...who knows if it's because of that or what, but I'm up at all hours, and get little sleep. Come on Chlorella!
> 
> It's great that you're receiving such wonderful symptoms so quickly.


 
Hey luckiestdestiny, on MotherNature.com it says drinking mint tea such as bugleweed helps combat Grave's Disease! I am not sure if you already know about this remedy, just thought i'd share! Good Luck!


----------



## Quita

It's official I'm a member of the Chlorella family, I bought a pound today at the natural food store (pricy but I will order online going foward), I added it to the fruit juice I made in my juicer. I'm also taking 1 tsp of Spiralina a day, plus my regular multi vitamins, bioten 2000mg/day and prenatal (because it's here). I'm excited, not necessarly about the hair growth benefits but if Chlorella can modify in a minor way my VICIOUS, VICIOUS cramps and cycle, (did I say VICIOUS already?) I will be more than happy with those results.  I'll keep you posted. 

Thanks again for the wealth of information, God Bless you!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

GirlTalk said:


> Hey luckiestdestiny, on MotherNature.com it says drinking mint tea such as bugleweed helps combat Grave's Disease! I am not sure if you already know about this remedy, just thought i'd share! Good Luck!


 
Woah GirlTalk!  In all my research I've never found that!  Thank you soooo much! :reddancer:Off to research...


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Quita said:


> It's official I'm a member of the Chlorella family, I bought a pound today at the natural food store (pricy but I will order online going foward), I added it to the fruit juice I made in my juicer. I'm also taking 1 tsp of Spiralina a day, plus my regular multi vitamins, bioten 2000mg/day and prenatal (because it's here). I'm excited, not necessarly about the hair growth benefits but if Chlorella can modify in a minor way my VICIOUS, VICIOUS cramps and cycle, (did I say VICIOUS already?) I will be more than happy with those results. I'll keep you posted.
> 
> Thanks again for the wealth of information, God Bless you!


 

Welcome Quita!


----------



## angelstrawberry

GirlTalk said:


> After only 4 days of drinking 1 tblspn of Chlorella in 8oz of H2O per day I have:
> -More energy
> -Sleeping soundly
> -Better overall mood
> I can't wait to see how Chlorella will improve the rest of my health




I am thinking about taking this for hair growth but i also have terribly low energy and a bad mood. maybe this could help me in those areas too.


----------



## GirlTalk

angelstrawberry said:


> I am thinking about taking this for hair growth but i also have terribly low energy and a bad mood. maybe this could help me in those areas too.


 
It seems that Chlorella has a way of helping in those areas in which help is needed. I too bought this product to assist with hair growth, but I am equally excited about its other benefits. I wish you well with your energy level and your mood!


----------



## GirlTalk

luckiestdestiny said:


> Woah GirlTalk! In all my research I've never found that! Thank you soooo much! :reddancer:Off to research...


 
Your welcome luckiestdestiny!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

angelstrawberry said:


> I am thinking about taking this for hair growth but i also have terribly low energy and a bad mood. maybe this could help me in those areas too.


 

It did help me a little in the energy area. I normally have low energy because of health stuff, and this provides a boost.


----------



## Jaxhair

Okay, I'm still green but bunged up too (little BM and I feel desperate for more but no joy!). I feel ill as a result - stomach all growly and wanting to fart but nothing - sorry, TMI...

I blame work. I worked over the weekend and as it was so busy, I didn't get to drink as much as I usually do. We get so busy sometimes and realise after 8 hours of work sometimes no pee. Of course no pee=no drinking. I only drank like 2L yesterday, sigh. Ah well, catching up today. And I've no appetite too. I'll just take my chlor, spir and MSM and drink loads of water and some celery and cucumber juice today, see how I feel. Maybe a smoothie for dinner and that's it. I feel so unwell today, can't be bothered going out and it's beautiful outside, sigh :-( .

I'll check back tomorrow. Stay green and healthy ladies! Do not forget to drink, or you'll be like me :-((.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Jaxhair said:


> Okay, I'm still green but bunged up too (little BM and I feel desperate for more but no joy!). I feel ill as a result - stomach all growly and wanting to fart but nothing - sorry, TMI...
> 
> I blame work. I worked over the weekend and as it was so busy, I didn't get to drink as much as I usually do. We get so busy sometimes and realise after 8 hours of work sometimes no pee. Of course no pee=no drinking. I only drank like 2L yesterday, sigh. Ah well, catching up today. And I've no appetite too. I'll just take my chlor, spir and MSM and drink loads of water and some celery and cucumber juice today, see how I feel. Maybe a smoothie for dinner and that's it. I feel so unwell today, can't be bothered going out and it's beautiful outside, sigh :-( .
> 
> I'll check back tomorrow. Stay green and healthy ladies! Do not forget to drink, or you'll be like me :-((.


*Magnesium citrate *or Aloe Juice will get you moving right a long. I also take slightly milled flax seeds daily which keeps thing moving if you know what I mean    Magnesium citrate is a very inexpensive supplement which happens to be the perfect complement to calcium, the two should be taken in equal amounts to make your calcium up take effective.

I keep a product called Peter Gillhanm Natural Calm on hand http://www.petergillham.com/   But I find the capsules to be just as effective but less expensive.  This is also good for helping you relax at night. I take a dose at night before bed with a big glass of water on an and the next morning....well you know...

DRINK YOUR WATER (I'm yelling at myself too!)


----------



## AtlantaJJ

My 11 year old son is GREEN! My 74 YO dad is so happy, talking about how he doesn't need his naps any more (that used to be a big deal and a planned event)  His energy level is through the roof now, the thought of a  nap does not eve cross his mind these days!!  I am so grateful   I am so happy to give something back to him that is of great value because he has done so much for me in my life. I think I'll send him the Earthrise brand so he can take less tabs and get more CHL in his system.  He was happy when I told him the green in his BM is chlorophyll, he knows how important that is for good health.

He's renovating one of his rental properties and he is just the energizer bunny.  My grandfather (his dad) died of Alzheimer's, which is believe to be caused by a build up of aluminum in the brain.  Well it seems the CHL takes care of that issue by removing heavy metals from the body.

My son is more focused in class and more motivated!!  So am I 

Bless you LuckyD you are going to be a blessed woman for helping so many people.


----------



## Pooks

That's a great motivating post right there, I think I'm goin there ladies...

 *GREEN* FOR THE REST OF MY DAYS!!! 

I'm recruiting my Mommy too, I'm determined she's gonna live beyond 100 (a good 30 years more at least)


----------



## Blaque*Angel

I've had my own cornrowed for the last three week, i have just took them down  i'm impressed. the new growth is thick but soft, bouncy and shiny  i'm natural, (shrinkage)
so its hard to say how many inches have grown but it surely has grown A LOT in three weeks


----------



## yodie

Has anyone noticed weight gain? My mom said she thinks she's filling out more.

Jaxhair, get some rest. Keep us posted.


----------



## Naturefreegirl

Hi Ladies,
I want to my local hfs to purchase my chrollea and spirulina and the guy there told me to get Barlean's green  nature's perfect superfid, it's a 15 day supply which contains both
chrollea and spirulina . 
Has anyone heard of this and what are your thoughts. I am so constipated and in desperate need of something.


----------



## jerseygurl

Naturefreegirl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I want to my local hfs to purchase my chrollea and spirulina and the guy there told me to get Barlean's green nature's perfect superfid, it's a 15 day supply which contains both
> chrollea and spirulina .
> Has anyone heard of this and what are your thoughts. I am so constipated and in desperate need of something.


 
How much Chlorella does it contain? I would advice you to buy straight chlorella because it does not contain any additives and you want to get the benefits. 

The health food store people like to push products to people. Stick with what you know and then branch out if you want.

Ladies still green and consistent on my dosage. My mom actually fixed her own "green thing"  today.


----------



## kitamay

I gave my husband a chl mask this weekend. He called me from work today telling me how much he liked it. He said he can really see an improvement in his skin. He didn't get into any details, other men came around I'm guessing, lol

He still looks at me funny when trying to get him to take it internally though. I'll keep trying to get everybody green, inside and out.


----------



## Chiba_revolution

> Everyone is different but some are averaging 1.5 inches of hair growth (babydollhair) she's only at 3 grams of chlorella to even 2 inches: kimbosheart just said that happened to her and she's taking more than 3 grams from what I remember. I think I'm on the higher end too (I'm waaay higher than 3 grams of chlorella but for health reasons) but I also use nettle tea. I also know that may others are having wonderful benefits:thicker hair, softer hair, silkier hair. So there really isn't a magic number to take. You need to start low and go up from there following the quick start guide until you get where you need to go. The quick start guide is in the first two posts. It should tell you everything to get your chlorella started and go green!
> 
> Chlorella works on everyone in different ways so you need patience. If you're expecting to have floor length hair in a day it won't be for you! You could be one to have surprisingly quick effects, or you may notice other benefits first such as younger looking glowing clear skin that doesn't need makeup (me!), or your blood work numbers are going up to normal as you work on your internal problems (muse!), or a host of other benefits before it starts to work on your hair. The magic number again is 4. Most people see tons of results within those months according to studies. Hang in for four months to see the ultimate results of chlorella in your life.



Thank you  I've bought some Chlorella from iherbs. Biotin was the reason I developed severe acne so this sounds Godly to me!


----------



## trenise

The Chlorella was suggested to me and after reading several pages of encouraging posts, I decided to order it. It just came today and I put in 3 teaspoons in a big bottle of Bolthouse Farms Green Goodness. I was surprised the Green Goodness was actually good before I put the Chlorella in. I read where some were complaining about the taste, so I thought it would make the Green Goodness nasty. To me it was still good, just definitely thick because I didn't water it down. It's not something to guzzle down when you are thirsty. I'm just going to sip this throughout today and tomorrow. I'll continue for the rest of the week this way with a bottle every couple of days and see how my body handles it.


----------



## trenise

Oh, I forgot to say that I got the Source Naturals powder.


----------



## covergirl01

Hello ladies, 

I'm very new to the boards but felt the need to chime in and introduce myself.  I started taking Chlorella last Thursday and can't say that I've seen any benefits yet.  I bought the tablets from Whole Foods (not on sale). I have noticed that instead of decreased cravings my cravings have increased. I started taking 20 pills yesterday, which I think yeilds 4 g.  Today I noticed the "green"...so I know it's in my system.  Just a little bummed that I haven't seen the results that many of you are experiencing.


----------



## worthy2b

I noticed that my cravings increased too?  I thought I was the only one.


----------



## sheba1

worthy2b said:


> I noticed that my cravings increased too?  I thought I was the only one.




Awww, hang in there, you two.  I remember a couple members had increased appetite, including myself for a couple of days.  Just follow your body's signal and it will balance out. 

Sometimes, you'll get more cravings when detoxing or removing yeast from the body.  Make sure you're drinking plenty of water.  As the detoxing passes, the cravings should subside, as well. 

As for other benefits, I think the benefits come over time.  I didn't notice longer lashes or decreased appetite until the end of week two.  Shortly after that I had "new growth" and I'm natural!  lol  There was a marked difference between the hair growing out of my scalp and the hair towards the ends.  Overall, I think you'll be very impressed if you take it for a month.

I'm planning a progress pic reveal in 3 months.  Hope to see some serious growth.


----------



## covergirl01

sheba1 said:


> Awww, hang in there, you two. I remember a couple members had increased appetite, including myself for a couple of days. Just follow your body's signal and it will balance out.
> 
> Sometimes, you'll get more cravings when detoxing or removing yeast from the body. Make sure you're drinking plenty of water. As the detoxing passes, the cravings should subside, as well.
> 
> As for other benefits, I think the benefits come over time. I didn't notice longer lashes or decreased appetite until the end of week two. Shortly after that I had "new growth" and I'm natural! lol There was a marked difference between the hair growing out of my scalp and the hair towards the ends. Overall, I think you'll be very impressed if you take it for a month.
> 
> I'm planning a progress pic reveal in 3 months. Hope to see some serious growth.


 
Thanks- I will definitely hang in there.  I wonder though if maybe it's the water that's causing the decreased appetite...since water is a natural appetite suppressant.

I spoke with a colleague, who is a pharmacist, and he said that it may be my digestion speeding up.  That usually causes cravings as well.  I will continue to read the experiences from the ladies on the board and post any new experiences of my own. Thanks


----------



## BeautifulFlower

I need my craving to increase. Maybe it has and I'm just not paying attention. I am petite and woldnt mind a few extra pounds but because of recent events I am really learning, loving, and embracing my body. Anyway, mini rant...



worthy2b said:


> I noticed that my cravings increased too? I thought I was the only one.


 


covergirl01 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I'm very new to the boards but felt the need to chime in and introduce myself. I started taking Chlorella last Thursday and can't say that I've seen any benefits yet. I bought the tablets from Whole Foods (not on sale). I have noticed that instead of decreased cravings my cravings have increased. I started taking 20 pills yesterday, which I think yeilds 4 g. Today I noticed the "green"...so I know it's in my system. Just a little bummed that I haven't seen the results that many of you are experiencing.


----------



## Platinum

yodie said:


> *Has anyone noticed weight gain? My mom said she thinks she's filling out more.*
> 
> Jaxhair, get some rest. Keep us posted.


 
I hope that happens to me. I've been under a lot of stress lately so I lost weight.


----------



## HealthyHair2007

So I got my seat on the bus today. My Source Naturals Yaeyama Powder arrived from Amazon. Green is an understatment. I made my daily smoothie of frozen fruit, skim milk, a scoop of protein and flax powder. I put maybe 3/4 of a teaspoon in the mix. 
I drank about 10 oz of water afterwards. This was less than 2 hours ago. Even now I am feeling the affects. I wonder did I start out with too much?? My throat feels very warm along with my body, kind of a achy type feeling. I am drinking lots of water to keep things moving, so I guess my body was screaming detox me, detox me....lol.  Any thoughts ladies?


----------



## Amerie123

I'm hoping that if i take this (which, by the way I decided to order some 15 mins ago), that it'll increase my appetite; I would like to put on about 5 lbs. Although most people say I'm crazy.


----------



## lwilliams1922

has anyone tried the NOW brand?

I ordered it before I knew what to look for.


----------



## Naturefreegirl

I am back ladies, 
I went and brought the Barlean's Greens because I could not stand to take all of those pills

Sea Greens are:
Spirulina 1250 mg
Chlorella 500mg
Chlorophyll (from Chrorella) 10 mg
let me know what you're thoughts are


----------



## Naturefreegirl

its in the powder form and its 3 in 1


----------



## sqzbly1908

january noir said:


> *1 Week Check-in* (taking Earthwise Chlorella tablets)
> 
> 
> 
> I started with 3g last Sunday and upped to *4g* on Thursday.  I also added Spirulina (Jarrow) tablets today.  That dose starts at 2g and I will stick with that for now.
> 
> 
> I've always had regular bowel movement, so I don't see any change there.  *My stools are dark green.  Should stools be bright green?
> *
> 
> 
> 
> My skin and whites of my eyes appears to be a little brighter - could be my imagination, but I think they are.
> 
> 
> My cycle came on after not having one since 9/08 and with light symptoms and extra light flow after the initial gush on the first day.
> 
> 
> I was very, very tired during the middle of the week, but today after getting some good sleep yesterday, I am very energetic and light. The fatigue could have been as a result of my cycle coming.
> 
> 
> I have been taking vitamin supplements for several years now (C, B-Complex, Biotin, Calcium, Omega-3 and a multivitamin w/minerals).  I will continue to take them along with Chlorella & Spirulina unless I see a need to stop.
> I forgot to add that I see a slight decrease in food cravings.




(Bolded) - Curious about this too as the pills are dark green and that is why I figure my "business" was dark green


----------



## luckiestdestiny

AtlantaJJ said:


> My 11 year old son is GREEN! My 74 YO dad is so happy, talking about how he doesn't need his naps any more (that used to be a big deal and a planned event) His energy level is through the roof now, the thought of a nap does not eve cross his mind these days!! I am so grateful  I am so happy to give something back to him that is of great value because he has done so much for me in my life. I think I'll send him the Earthrise brand so he can take less tabs and get more CHL in his system. He was happy when I told him the green in his BM is chlorophyll, he knows how important that is for good health.
> 
> He's renovating one of his rental properties and he is just the energizer bunny. My grandfather (his dad) died of Alzheimer's, which is believe to be caused by a build up of aluminum in the brain. Well it seems the CHL takes care of that issue by removing heavy metals from the body.
> 
> My son is more focused in class and more motivated!! So am I
> 
> Bless you LuckyD you are going to be a blessed woman for helping so many people.


 
Thank you AtlantaJJ for your posts and insight. I believe that every post guides others and inspires them so I thank you for being apart of that.  I also thank you for your wonderful compliment!

May your father live to a hundred and beyond in excellent health (mental and physical). Viva Chlorella!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Blaque*Angel said:


> I've had my own cornrowed for the last three week, i have just took them down  i'm impressed. the new growth is thick but soft, bouncy and shiny  i'm natural, (shrinkage)
> so its hard to say how many inches have grown but it surely has grown A LOT in three weeks


 
Go Blaque Angel go!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> Has anyone noticed weight gain? My mom said she thinks she's filling out more.
> 
> Jaxhair, get some rest. Keep us posted.


 
Hey yodie,

Just a thought:
maybe you could tell her to cut back for a while...small dose it. I know I've posted a lot of stuff but a reminder from waaaay earlier in the posts. If there is weight gain you could be detoxing too fast and taking too much. even if she's at a small amount tell her to cut back for a few weeks and then increase slowly.  There was a guy on a website who had that problem and when he did this, his weight stabilized, and then he actually started to lose. He then increased slowly and continued to lose weight. If you detox to fast you knock your system out of balance and that includes metabolism.  HTH

Another issue, is if shes taking in too much juice, so just make sure she waters it down if she's doing that and that should help!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

trenise said:


> The Chlorella was suggested to me and after reading several pages of encouraging posts, I decided to order it. It just came today and I put in 3 teaspoons in a big bottle of Bolthouse Farms Green Goodness. I was surprised the Green Goodness was actually good before I put the Chlorella in. I read where some were complaining about the taste, so I thought it would make the Green Goodness nasty. To me it was still good, just definitely thick because I didn't water it down. It's not something to guzzle down when you are thirsty. I'm just going to sip this throughout today and tomorrow. I'll continue for the rest of the week this way with a bottle every couple of days and see how my body handles it.


 

Great trenise.

try adding a little distilled or spring water it will cut the consistency down to juice like and also get rid of some of the sugar (helping weight if you need it), and will also help you to stretch your juice more!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

HealthyHair2007 said:


> So I got my seat on the bus today. My Source Naturals Yaeyama Powder arrived from Amazon. Green is an understatment. I made my daily smoothie of frozen fruit, skim milk, a scoop of protein and flax powder. I put maybe 3/4 of a teaspoon in the mix.
> I drank about 10 oz of water afterwards. This was less than 2 hours ago. Even now I am feeling the affects. I wonder did I start out with too much?? My throat feels very warm along with my body, kind of a achy type feeling. I am drinking lots of water to keep things moving, so I guess my body was screaming detox me, detox me....lol. Any thoughts ladies?


 Welcome HealthyHair2007!

Sounds like detox to me! Just ride it out.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

sqzbly1908 said:


> (Bolded) - Curious about this too as the pills are dark green and that is why I figure my "business" was dark green


 
Doesn't matter how green, as long as it is. It may be pulling out lots of toxins. Just make sure it's green and you've gone green!


----------



## sheba1

I wish I had some sort of way to track my growth because I think it might be tremendous.  My hair is noticeably bigger (I'm natural) just since I last washed it a little over a week ago!  I'm going to put my hair in cornrows for the next month and wash my hair in them and all so I can try and "see" it.  It's fuller and thicker, too.  It's a little bit overwhelming so I'm going to braid it up and tuck it under a wig!

It's great being green ... even if a lil scary.  lol


----------



## Jaxhair

AtlantaJJ said:


> *Magnesium citrate *or Aloe Juice will get you moving right a long. I also take slightly milled flax seeds daily which keeps thing moving if you know what I mean    Magnesium citrate is a very inexpensive supplement which happens to be the perfect complement to calcium, the two should be taken in equal amounts to make your calcium up take effective.
> 
> I keep a product called Peter Gillhanm Natural Calm on hand http://www.petergillham.com/   But I find the capsules to be just as effective but less expensive.  This is also good for helping you relax at night. I take a dose at night before bed with a big glass of water on an and the next morning....well you know...
> 
> DRINK YOUR WATER (I'm yelling at myself too!)






yodie said:


> Has anyone noticed weight gain? My mom said she thinks she's filling out more.
> 
> Jaxhair, get some rest. Keep us posted.



Thanks peeps, I feel so much better! So, I was constipated.... I attribute it to slacking on my healthy diet on Saturday when I ate with family and had more meat, carbs and cooked food than I've done over the past 7 weeks AND not drinking enough at work on Sunday. Never again! The discomfort I felt has made me even more determined to stick to my guns - won't relent just so i fit in. Lesson learnt! Amazing how the body adapts to change so fast! And I'm so glad my change is for the best. 

So, after posting yesterday, I went to the kitchen and mixed up a pint of not very tasty but nutrient dense drink with MSM, aloe vera juice, maca root powder, celery and cucumber juice. Downed that and followed with 4g of chlor and 4g of spir and another pint of veg juice topped up with water. Hang around the house for 3 hours and got my result - PHEW! still green but OMG - I'll keep details to myself. Basically, I had loads to get rid of and I think the toxins there were giving me headaches too as I felt new afterwards - went to the garden and worked like a horse. No hunger at all! All I had whilst gardening for 4.5 hours (hard wor mind you - planted 6kgs of potatoes!) was an avocado, a plum, 2 litres of nettle tea, liquorice tea and water. I was so full of energy and had it not gotten dark i'd have done 2 more hours.

So, bottom line is drink ladies - water, herbal teas, juices (not too much of the sweet stuff though as LD stresses). Constipation whilst your body is detoxing with chlorella and other superfoods is a killer - the toxins hang around and are reabsorbed into the body via the bowels and trust me, you don't want that - the headache I had since Saturday evening was tell tale for me and not going well on Sunday and more headache confirmed. I'll do the same again today, just clear out my system some more. So glad I didn't have to take that Magnesium Citrate stuff (Milk of Magnesia, right? YUCK!!!!!).... gives me nightmares as mum used to give us it as kids.... YUCK!!! I'd rather chew on some chlor and send off with a litre of water. I do have flax..... AJJ, do you add yours to your smoothies? I worry it'll make my smoothies all mucilagious... does it? Might give it a try anyway.

Oh, and may I add... I'm pleased with my hair growth too. Definitely seeing thickness as well. Couldn't credit it all on chlor as I do 000s of other stuff, but I'm sure it's all working together for some good! And my nails? Well, lets just say i've not had a breakage and peeling in weeks, I'm filing down every week and considering all the gardening I'm doing, I'm astounded. I will have to take pics and post just to prove. I love being green and my friends, it is for life!!!!!!

HHG and green health peeps!

ETA - reduced my dose of chlor yesterday. Will go back up to 6g today, see how I tolerate that and if all is well I'll be back to 8-10g by Friday - which are my randomly chosen numbers, lol!


----------



## MonaRae

I'm almost green!!!!!


----------



## Stiletto_Diva

So I took my first dose of Chlorella today and....... why didn't ya'll tell me this ish taste like fish food smells?!?!?I just about threw up in the kitchen sink i was so shocked. I mixed one tbsp with a cup of Naked Juice Green Machine. Please tell me there is something else you guys are mixing this with to mask the taste. Im taking the Source Natural powder


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Mz. Princess said:


> So I took my first dose of Chlorella today and....... why didn't ya'll tell me this ish taste like fish food smells?!?!?I just about threw up in the kitchen sink i was so shocked. I mixed one tbsp with a cup of Naked Juice Green Machine. Please tell me there is something else you guys are mixing this with to mask the taste. Im taking the Source Natural powder


 
You must be super sensitive. Most people say that they can't taste it in the green machine.  I know I can't.  Maybe you should get the pills, I know earthrise has the bigger doses in larger pills, I think...


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Jax - The flaxseeds I use are made by Barleans Forti Flax and I love it in my shake, I have no problems with it, I love the nuttiness of the seeds. I also put it in my Greek yogurt.


----------



## SouthernBeauty

I got my Chlorella (Earthrise tablets) yesterday and I started taking them today! I started with 6 tabs! I will be posting my update next week!


----------



## Mo96

I'm loving this Chlorella thread...I just wanted to add, you ladies weren't playing about the "eye boogers"! (sorry, didn't mean to be gross) I can hardly open my eyes in the morning. I think it's due to the deep sleep or something. Another thing I've noticed is that I sleep the entire night. I have not been getting up to use the restroom. Oh, and I've been rising BEFORE the alarm goes off. Yippee!


----------



## january noir

I just stopped by to say that I am COMPLETELY *GREEN* I mean, really, really *GREEN! *

I think what kicked it up a notch was adding the Spirulina.  I'm only 2 days into my second week!


----------



## BeautifulFlower

Does any one have night sweats?


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Aunt Flo visited today and she's very painless for the second time   chlorella!!!


----------



## ladytee2

Naturefreegirl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I want to my local hfs to purchase my chrollea and spirulina and the guy there told me to get Barlean's green nature's perfect superfid, it's a 15 day supply which contains both
> chrollea and spirulina .
> Has anyone heard of this and what are your thoughts. I am so constipated and in desperate need of something.


 
I take the Barlean's flax and I love it.  Barlean's is a good brand.  This looks like a 1 stop shop.  I think a may try it.  I was going to order the SN powder online because I havent found it locally.  I was taking the Now powder but I ran out.  I have been taking the pills and I dont feel my body is digesting the pills as well as the powder.  Im going to try the Barlean's green.  I will give a progress report later.


----------



## january noir

prettyfaceANB said:


> Does any one have night sweats?


 
I have episodes of night sweats 'cause I'm in Peri-menopause.   

Are you in the age group that "peri" begins?  (can start in your mid-30s).
I read that Chlorella affects hormone levels.  This could be the case.


----------



## yodie

prettyfaceANB said:


> Does any one have night sweats?


 
I used to have them.  I'd be sooo hot.  It's passed.  Maybe it'll pass for you too.

I've also noticed that alot of mucus is coming out in my stool.  YAY!! I'm taking Candex as well and either Candex, CHL or both are working to get rid of this yeast/mucus problem.  YAY!!!


----------



## JFemme

january noir said:


> I have episodes of night sweats 'cause I'm in Peri-menopause.
> 
> Are you in the age group that "peri" begins?  (can start in your* mid-30s*).
> I read that Chlorella affects hormone levels.  This could be the case.



I started in my mid thirties...^^

I'm seriously considering Chlorella once again..(due the glowing results you all reporting!!!)

My first go round, I experienced too many weird sensations to be bothered..

Threw out a huge bottle of Japanese Chlorella... last year...


----------



## january noir

JFemme said:


> I started in my mid thirties...^^
> 
> I'm seriously considering Chlorella once again..(due the glowing results you all reporting!!!)
> 
> My first go round, I experienced too many weird sensations to be bothered..
> 
> *Threw out a huge bottle of Japanese Chlorella.*.. last year...


----------



## JFemme

january noir said:


>



I know, I know...

(hangs head in shame)


----------



## january noir

JFemme said:


> I know, I know...
> 
> (hangs head in shame)


 
  You didn't know honey!   That's alright.  
Come get on the bandwagon now!  All sins committed in the past are forgiven!


----------



## yodie

luckiestdestiny said:


> Hey yodie,
> 
> Just a thought:
> maybe you could tell her to cut back for a while...small dose it. I know I've posted a lot of stuff but a reminder from waaaay earlier in the posts. If there is weight gain you could be detoxing too fast and taking too much. even if she's at a small amount tell her to cut back for a few weeks and then increase slowly. There was a guy on a website who had that problem and when he did this, his weight stabilized, and then he actually started to lose. He then increased slowly and continued to lose weight. If you detox to fast you knock your system out of balance and that includes metabolism. HTH
> 
> Another issue, is if shes taking in too much juice, so just make sure she waters it down if she's doing that and that should help!


 
I'll remind her.  She takes pills with water.  Thanks LD.


----------



## F8THINHIM

prettyfaceANB said:


> Does any one have night sweats?


 

I have night sweats.  I am peri-menopausal, so I'm not sure if its just that or if the CHL kicked it up a notch.


----------



## njerannce

Although I bought some chlorella last Friday and took it that day, I had to stop as I fell I'll at the wknd and I'm only just feelin better. I took only one tablet today but tommorrow il pick it up again with 2 tablets per day. So I've had a lil set back bt I will get back on track tommorrow


----------



## GirlTalk

Hey Girls,
I know this is way too much info but, Chlorella has allowed me to have between 2-3 bowel movements each day! My waist line is shrinking before my eyes. I have been wanted to get my stomach flat again for like 4 years & now it is happening. I started going back in the gym last week too, either way I hope the rest of you start seeing results quickly too!


----------



## caramelma

GirlTalk said:


> Hey Girls,
> I know this is way too much info but, Chlorella has allowed me to have between 2-3 bowel movements each day! My waist line is shrinking before my eyes. I have been wanted to get my stomach flat again for like 4 years & now it is happening. I started going back in the gym last week too, either way I hope the rest of you start seeing results quickly too!


 How much are you taking?


----------



## GirlTalk

caramelma said:


> How much are you taking?


  1 tablespoon in 8oz of water x 6 days


----------



## nc cutie

I went the weekend without chlorella. I was really moody. Now I am back and I feel great. I was aslo out of breath from being severly anemic. But I feel like I am getting better with the chlorella. I aslo saw the info on fibroids.. thanks to whoever posted that.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

If you're having fever and/or night sweats it's in one of the symptoms posted about detoxing earlier in the thread...not sure who posted it, but it was for detoxing symptoms in general (not just for chlorella) so that may be a possibility besides the other menopause issues.


----------



## Amerie123

january noir said:


> I have episodes of night sweats 'cause I'm in Peri-menopause.
> 
> Are you in the age group that "peri" begins?  (can start in your mid-30s).
> I read that Chlorella affects hormone levels.  This could be the case.



What kind of hormonal changes, if you don't mind sharing??


----------



## january noir

amazing said:


> What kind of hormonal changes, if you don't mind sharing??



I forget where I read it (might have been in this thread) or another site.
Anyhoo, I remember something detoxing and how it can regulate or affect one's cycle or help reduce symptoms in menopausal women.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Okay so my cold is almost completely gone. Remember when I was saying I was feeling ill a few days ago? Gone.  Which is highly unusual because when I get sick I usually get really sick once a year for a couple weeks.  This was a three day cold. First day really sore throat and fever, and phlegm and cough, second day phlegm. Today I barely have a sniffle and my throat doesn't hurt anymore.  It was the quickest cold in the history of colds and I attribute this to chlorella because I'm not doing anything different. I didn't even take airborne and other cold aids this time around! I knew I was going to get one because it was hot one day in NY and the next day cold, and the next a mix and I wasn't dressed appropriately because I couldn't predict it. I was caught outside without a scarf and gloves and it was hot, then later after I left class it was cold and mushy rain/slash snow mush thing was happening and I was FREEZING.  Later that night I was like oh boy hear we go, because my throat was already sore.

I think it's because chlorella alkanizes the body and colds and illness cannot stay in that environment.  Hey, hopefully it's helping my other health issues. I hope so!

Either way I am on chlorella for life. Green for life! Go Chlorella!


----------



## cherryhair123

Naturefreegirl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I want to my local hfs to purchase my chrollea and spirulina and the guy there told me to get Barlean's green  nature's perfect superfid, it's a 15 day supply which contains both
> chrollea and spirulina .
> Has anyone heard of this and what are your thoughts. I am so constipated and in desperate need of something.



Barleans taste the best of the Greens but does not have as much Spirulian/Chrollea as most are getting


----------



## luckiestdestiny

My grandmom is now green!  My mom convinced her to get in on the action.


----------



## LaidBak

LD can you put something in the third post (on the 1st page) about alternate uses of chlorella?  I know I saw something about using it as a face mask.  And then I think you posted something about it fading your scar.  I just figured it might be helpful to consolidate that type of info.  The thought of sifting through 88 pages to find that stuff makes my head hurt.


----------



## DaughterOfZion1

Just got mine!!! so excited...but it tastes really bad...and how do you all measure it out?


----------



## yodie

So maybe my missing cycle is a result of accelerated detox symptoms?  Could my dosage be too high, causing an accelerated  detox and a missing menstrual cycle?? I'm at 12g per day. 





january noir said:


> I forget where I read it (might have been in this thread) or another site.
> Anyhoo, I remember something detoxing and how it can regulate or affect one's cycle or help reduce symptoms in menopausal women.


----------



## BeautifulFlower

january noir said:


> I have episodes of night sweats 'cause I'm in Peri-menopause.
> 
> Are you in the age group that "peri" begins? (can start in your mid-30s).
> I read that Chlorella affects hormone levels. This could be the case.


 
No, Im just 23 erplexed


----------



## yodie

How can u tell that ur hormone levels have been affected?


----------



## deusa80

Just checking in...

So I'm only up to 2g of chlorella now... I'm pretty sure it's been over a month since I first started(at 600mg), but I found that it works much better for me if i  _gradually _increase my dose weekly. I'm also up to 1.5g of spirulina now...I don't know if it's really making a difference at all, but I'll at least continue to take it until I finish all the pills.

I'm still having problems with cravings and gaining a little weight since I've been on chlorella... I don't exercise nearly enough so hopefully once I start that'll help with the gain(I've gained about 3 or 4 pnds).

On a brighter note..my hair is still growing nicely and my ng is still soft... I've noticed some improvement in my face, it's appearing a little brighter and clearer. I know it's somewhere in the thread, but I'd really like to know how to make the chlorella mask for your face!!

I went green at one point..but now I'm not as green as before...though my bm's are pretty regular now. Sometimes I have detox symptoms(mainly fatigue & headaches) and other times I don't...one day last week I felt *horrible *and I'm pretty sure it was from the Chlorella..I remember thinking if this continues, taking chlorella _is not_ worth it!! But I quickly got over it once the feeling passed... 

Anyway, I'm going to continue to take chlorella..I'm thinking about trying to powder once I get to 4g, but we'll see


----------



## yodie

I mix powder with either lotion or moisturizer in order to make my mask.

I might throw in a little ground oatmeal, add a little water and mix it all up.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

LaidBak said:


> LD can you put something in the third post (on the 1st page) about alternate uses of chlorella? I know I saw something about using it as a face mask. And then I think you posted something about it fading your scar. I just figured it might be helpful to consolidate that type of info. The thought of sifting through 88 pages to find that stuff makes my head hurt.


 
Hey Everyone. So I don't have to resift through the thread as well...please repost your "mask" recipes and hair recipes essentual your nettle cream and stuff, or any chlorella hair cream or conditioner, etc and I'll just put it in the second post as other uses for chlorella and stuff in the quick start section. OOOH and I know someone posted as an aesthetician recipe to keep skin blemish free to help with breakouts while detoxing...if you can repost many thanks. I'll be on the look out for that i the next week and post what you give me in the quick start section. Thanks!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Don't be afraid to share your recipes ladies. It could really help someone else. I realize you have to repost but keep in mind just as you don't want to sift through 1000's of posts to find stuff, It is also hard for me as well.  I will take any of the recipes and put them in the quick start guide so no one else has a problem. You can also pm them to me.  I am a fulltime student and also work fulltime, so I would like to help out the newbies, but I definitely need help too time wise so I'd appreciate any participation you can give with this. Please share!


----------



## **Glamourlicious**

I started with Chlorella about a week ago.  I will make sure I update when I see some type of results...


----------



## luckiestdestiny

**Glamourlicious** said:


> I started with Chlorella about a week ago. I will make sure I update when I see some type of results...


 
Thanks for joining Glamourlicious!

Feel free to update if you're having detox symptoms or any questions.  We're all here to help each other.


----------



## c*c*chic*

I have a question. Do any of you ladies using chlorella have pcos? And if so, is it helping out with you acne flare ups? TIA


----------



## keepithealthy

Hello all after joining this forum I decided to take Chlorella. I can say it has been about 10 days and my eyelashes are noticably longer which is great because I have always had very thin eyelashes. Also I think my skin is glowing more a bit. I am definately feeling the detox tiredness but it has been bearable. I have found that I have an increase in appetite since taking it....dunno if that is a side effect. I feel great taking it though and will have to wait a bit longer to see what effects it has on my hair. My sister who has lupus is taking it and said that since taking it she has not been having numbness in her feet that she used to have. My youngest sister is taking it but cut back on how much she was taking because the effects of the detoxing was too much for her. Hoping this will help my hair to grow out faster as I transition. 

The three abide faith, hope and love


----------



## keepithealthy

oh yes and I have gone green!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> I mix powder with either lotion or moisturizer in order to make my mask.
> 
> I might throw in a little ground oatmeal, add a little water and mix it all up.


 Thanks yodie. I'll add this to the mask and skin section of the quick start.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

c*c*chic* said:


> I have a question. Do any of you ladies using chlorella have pcos? And if so, is it helping out with you acne flare ups?
> 
> TIA


 
I know someone on here mentioned something a few pages back.  Can you help ou with pcos?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

keepithealthy said:


> Hello all after joining this forum I decided to take Chlorella. I can say it has been about 10 days and my eyelashes are noticably longer which is great because I have always had very thin eyelashes. Also I think my skin is glowing more a bit. I am definately feeling the detox tiredness but it has been bearable. I have found that I have an increase in appetite since taking it....dunno if that is a side effect. I feel great taking it though and will have to wait a bit longer to see what effects it has on my hair. My sister who has lupus is taking it and said that since taking it she has not been having numbness in her feet that she used to have. My youngest sister is taking it but cut back on how much she was taking because the effects of the detoxing was too much for her. Hoping this will help my hair to grow out faster as I transition.
> 
> The three abide faith, hope and love


 
Congrats on your family going green!  Please keep us posted.


----------



## Jaxhair

AtlantaJJ said:


> Jax - The flaxseeds I use are made by Barleans Forti Flax and I love it in my shake, I have no problems with it, I love the nuttiness of the seeds. I also put it in my Greek yogurt.



Thanks girl. I have flax seeds too, I just don't know how else to eat them. We use them on breads and crackers and when making veggie balls and burgers as a binder but I feel I need to eat more. I'll add them to our shakes too. Rarely eat yoghurt now as I'm staying off dairy (except the occassional cheese and very occassional butter), but once I get how to make nut yoghurts I'll try it in those too. I guess there are countless ways of incorporating more into the diet... just experiment..... Thanks again chick!


----------



## sheba1

Thanks for adding the additional uses to the quickstart, LD.  Here's my contribution to the skin portion.  You're welcome to condense it any way you wish.

*Originally Posted by Lebiya  View Post
I’d like to start making a chorella mask/paste as well.

What are some good natural things I can mix with CHL …good for Acne?
*



sheba1 said:


> You could try something gentle like cetaphil. I'm a former aesthetician and one of the things I would always stress for my customers is to stay away from anything too strong or astringent for their skin trying to force it to behave.
> 
> It may shock you to know that all the products on the market targeted towards oily skin, normal skin, etc etc etc are all rediculous as all skin needs the same things.
> 
> 1. a gentle cleanser. cetaphil is my favorite
> 2. regular exfoliation. when I was giving regular facials I had to sell women all kinds of hoopla, but the best natural exfoliator, IMO is a mixture of baking soda, apple cider vinegar and water. Enough to make a paste. Gentle circles as applying, no pressure. This can be done every other day, but it's gentle enough that daily won't hurt.
> 3. Moisture. Yep, I said moisture! Even if you think you have oily skin. A couple drops of your cetaphil cleanser will do. (yep, your cetaphil cleanser can double as a moisturizer. it's that gentle!) If you suffer from acne you can add the tiniest dollop of 10% solution benzoyl peroxide to your cetaphil as you smooth it on your face for moisture.
> 
> When I first went to skin care school, many of the girls there (including me!) had acne prone skin. Our skin was gorgeous by the end and all we really did were the above three steps. Sure we did the most expensive glycolic treatments on each other for the exfoliation part, but that's because it was accessible to us for training purposes. Really just good ole baking soda, vinegar and water will do the trick nicely.
> 
> I'm sorry this is a bit off topic. I wanted to share since skin seems to be a reoccuring concern within the thread. I hope this helps someone.



*How much baking soda, apple cider vinegar and water should be added to the mixture?*



sheba1 said:


> You'll use about a tablespoon of baking soda, a capful of vinegar and a capful of water. When I say capful, I mean the tiny one that comes on the 16 oz White House vinegar bottles.
> 
> Another thing I forgot to mention. You don't want to use wash cloths or towels on your face. Reason being, we only wash our cloths once a week or so and bacteria can build up. I wash with cetaphil (or sometimes the knock offs) and then use a paper towel to remove. No water is really necessary, but some would rather rinse before using the paper towel. I'm sure whatever your preference will be fine. Always rinse after exfoliating with the baking soda/vinegar mixture, though. Then dry with the paper towel. In my bathroom I keep the "pick a size" paper towels so I don't use too many. I wash my face morning and night but only exfoliate when I feel the need. When I was getting my skin together, I exfoliated every other day.


----------



## sheba1

In regards to PCOS



ebaby said:


> _Started with 5 instead of 10 tablets today...I have PCOS and deal with all of the usual symptoms.  Does it help with balancing hormones and everything else that PCOS brings along.  I have been taking Spirulina since last FRI.  It has done wonders with my painful Ovarian Cysts._






SweetMarshCrystal said:


> Hey Ebaby, what cured my PCOS is by going low carb and losing ~30lbs! I am no longer considered PCOS, no acne, facial hairs minimum and have normal periods!


----------



## kitamay

Hey LD,

The facial mask that I have been using is just Chl and aloe vera gel. Just make it pasty enough to stick to your face, lol. I read somewhere that aloe vera was also good for acne. I just keep it on overnight.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

kitamay said:


> Hey LD,
> 
> The facial mask that I have been using is just Chl and aloe vera gel. Just make it pasty enough to stick to your face, lol. I read somewhere that aloe vera was also good for acne. I just keep it on overnight.


 

Thanks kitamay much appreciated!


----------



## mw138

keepithealthy said:


> Hello all after joining this forum I decided to take Chlorella. I can say it has been about 10 days and my eyelashes are noticably longer which is great because I have always had very thin eyelashes. Also I think my skin is glowing more a bit. I am definately feeling the detox tiredness but it has been bearable. I have found that I have an increase in appetite since taking it....dunno if that is a side effect. I feel great taking it though and will have to wait a bit longer to see what effects it has on my hair. My sister who has lupus is taking it and said that since taking it she has not been having numbness in her feet that she used to have. My youngest sister is taking it but cut back on how much she was taking because the effects of the detoxing was too much for her. Hoping this will help my hair to grow out faster as I transition.
> 
> The three abide faith, hope and love


 
I'm in my third week of taking chlorella and I too have noticed long eyelashes - something I've never had. I'm actually amazed because out of nowhere I just happened to be doing my makeup and thought to myself, "Man, my eyelashes look really long today!" 

I also experienced a lot of fatigue my first week taking chlorella. I just took short naps and was fine. I've also noticed that I wake up more easily and I'm more alert during the day. I have been having night sweats as well, but I didn't know if I should attribute that constant changes in temperature or the chlorella. 

I haven't had a major decrease in appetite through, but I think that is because I'm only taking 2g each day. Once I increase, I'm sure that will happen.

I've also started drinking Green Machine Naked Juice and the green Bolthouse juice. I don't drink it too often because it does have quite a few calories for one serving, but I do like that fact that it's extremely nutritious.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

sheba1 said:


> Thanks for adding the additional uses to the quickstart, LD. Here's my contribution to the skin portion. You're welcome to condense it any way you wish.
> 
> *Originally Posted by Lebiya View Post*
> *I’d like to start making a chorella mask/paste as well.*
> 
> *What are some good natural things I can mix with CHL …good for Acne?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How much baking soda, apple cider vinegar and water should be a**dded to the mixture?*


 

Thanks so much sheba1!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mw138 said:


> I'm in my third week of taking chlorella and I too have noticed long eyelashes - something I've never had. I'm actually amazed because out of nowhere I just happened to be doing my makeup and thought to myself, "Man, my eyelashes look really long today!"
> 
> I also experienced a lot of fatigue my first week taking chlorella. I just took short naps and was fine. I've also noticed that I wake up more easily and I'm more alert during the day. I have been having night sweats as well, but I didn't know if I should attribute that constant changes in temperature or the chlorella.
> 
> I haven't had a major decrease in appetite through, but I think that is because I'm only taking 2g each day. Once I increase, I'm sure that will happen.
> 
> I've also started drinking Green Machine Naked Juice and the green Bolthouse juice. I don't drink it too often because it does have quite a few calories for one serving, but I do like that fact that it's extremely nutritious.


 

Thanks for checking in Mw138!

Next thing you know there's going to be a bunch of fabulous, healthy, long haired beauties with gorgeous skin, long eyelashes unleashed upon the world!

Love chlorella


----------



## AtlantaJJ

My skin is still clear, not a pimple in site. My spots are fading fast also, I'm using a moisturizer at night with 15% glycolic acid in it and a fade cream in the morning. This is the fastest my skin has turned around after a major breakout. 

I attribute that to the CHL long with the herbal remedies..  I'm so thankful to have a handle on this problem.


----------



## c*c*chic*

AtlantaJJ said:


> My skin is still clear, not a pimple in site. My spots are fading fast also, I'm using a moisturizer at night with 15% glycolic acid in it and a fade cream in the morning. This is the fastest my skin has turned around after a major breakout.
> 
> I attribute that to the CHL long with the herbal remedies..  I'm so thankful to have a handle on this problem.





im looking for a good glycolic lotion for my face. which brand r u using?


----------



## ADB

I have been using  Chlorella and witch hazel mask.  It's the bomb!  I exfoliate first, then I leave the mask on for 3 hours and my skin glows after!!! I am in love with this mask!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

c*c*chic* said:


> im looking for a good glycolic lotion for my face. which brand r u using?


I'll have to look when I get home, its a brand I found at T-JMaxx I really like it.


----------



## Whimsy

I have been lax with this, hoping i'd still get the regularity after weening off....but alas...no luck ;(


----------



## HairHustla

*Hi Ladies,*

*I am approaching my fourth week on CHL and 3rd on SPRL.  Okay, I have to tell you something, I was sitting here frustrated cause I saw all the "longer eyelash" posts and I had not noticed mine before so I begrudgingly got up and went in the bathroom to look and lo and behold those little buggers have GROWN.  How in the world did I miss that?  I have spend untold dollars trying to grow my eyelashes with protein treatments etc.  So that is Praise number one!  *

*Here is a summary of what I have noticed after 4 wks.*

*Appetite has definitely lessened.*
*Cellulite on back of legs has really really lessened to the point that I don't see any!*

*Nails are still weak but it appears they are going through metamorphisis because they keep breaking off and coming back stronger.*
*Clearer Skin, was having softer hair but I think something is amiss, my hair is rebelling lately.*

*Wake up with ease in the morning, still not a morning person but I am able to get up BEFORE the alarm clock without killing a bunch of people with my mean looks and unkind wishes! I am now just grumpy, not murderous!*
*Belly still looks flatter and legs more curvaceous.*

*I have not put on any type of deoderant in 4 wks now! None...no odor!*

*My facial hair has lessened quite considerably and that area of my face has really, really smoothed out.  It was like I had ingrown hair bumps and they have flattened and dissappeared.  Still a little hair growth but I am watching closely to see what CHL/SPRL has planned for that area!*

*Finally here is my BIGGIE, I had to have a tooth pulled this week and I am not in ANY PAIN, you all ain't heard me, I took a pain pill the first day and that was IT!  I kid you not!!!*

*Now, here is the wish list that I hope CHL/SPRL will address soon:*

*Weight fluctuation, my weight loss has pretty much stopped.  I got down to 201 from 207 at the start but now all I do is bounce up and down between 203 and 201 for the last 2 wks.  I have cut back on CHL this week to try to balance myself out.*

*Fatigue Issues-I hope that I will be able to get that straight soon, most of the time I am quite energetic but there are days I still need to rest...badly.*


*Here's my recipe for ultra soft and beautiful, glowing skin*

*1/2 tsp of chlorella*
*1 tablespoon of bentonite clay (ain't nothin else like it, not even rhassoul)*
*1 tsp of aloe vera*
*1/2 tsp olive oil*

*mix together and keep on for atleast 10 to 15 mins.  Face will become extremely green and tight.  It will take a little effort to rinse off but once your face is dry...Angels sing!*

*For natural exfoliation, I will sometimes use finely crushed almonds but I really don't need that too much, the CHL and Bentonite groove together!*

*Sorry so long but I have cut down on the amount of posts and wanted to get everything in.  Love to you all! *


----------



## covergirl01

ADB said:


> I have been using Chlorella and witch hazel mask. It's the bomb! I exfoliate first, then I leave the mask on for 3 hours and my skin glows after!!! I am in love with this mask!


 
I used this combination last night. I didn't notice anything right away... I'm hoping (no praying) that with continued use I will the results that everyone else is raving about.  

It's only been a week for me, and between the increased appetite and crater face I don't know how much longer I can continue "being green"... please send some encouragement my way, ladies. 

Thanks and God Bless-


----------



## alexstin

So I received my powder yesterday just as my pills were running out.  I mistakenly thought the powder was 2 gm per serving and took two tsp on top of the 8 pills I took earlier which equaled nearly 8 grams when I had been taking 4 gms previously. About 30 mins later my knees started aching SO bad. I had to actually take pain medicine.   I've had knee issues but it's been along time since my knees ached like that. Coincidence or chlorella? I'm leaning towards chlorella and will see how my body does with 6 gms today.


----------



## F8THINHIM

covergirl01 said:


> I used this combination last night. I didn't notice anything right away... I'm hoping (no praying) that with continued use I will the results that everyone else is raving about.
> 
> It's only been a week for me, and between the increased appetite and crater face I don't know how much longer I can continue "being green"... please send some encouragement my way, ladies.
> 
> Thanks and God Bless-


 

Stay encouraged!    I know that I have been taking CHL for about a month now and I don't have every result others have raved about either.  I do know that we are all different and some things take longer to experience for some than others.  When I first started taking it, I had the "itchies" that I didn't see others write about.   I learned here that it was part of detox.  I also had to deal with alot of gas :fart:!    My skin had broken out and it is just now starting to clear up.  My nails are slowly but surely getting stronger, and my grays are just starting to pop around my hairline (which means some growth).  When I first started, my appetite was decent during the day, but at night, I craved everything plus the kitchen sink!   That is just now starting to come under control.  If you stay consistent, I believe CHL will prove itself and you will get the effects that you desire.  HTH!

Hugs!


----------



## yaya24

Now I know why my lashes are appearing longer!! Yay Chlorella!!


----------



## AbundantlyBlessed

I jumped on the Chlorella bandwagon two weeks ago after reading the glowing reviews but I feel sluggish which I understand may be due to the detox process.   

How long will the sluggishness last?


----------



## joyfullylivinglife

I'm so thrilled to have access to this information! Thank you!
I started taking the Source Naturals tablets the day before yesterday, and I went green today! Umm, I have a feeling I'm alone on this one... but I actually _like_ the taste.  I've been taking 2g, chewing up the tablets, and washing it down with water. 

It's funny, when I chew and swallow the pills, this wonderful sense of calm washes over me. Its like meditation in a pill or something lol. My energy level is always pretty high, but it seems that the chlorella still boosted it higher than it usually is. I can't wait to see what happens as things progress! No detox reactions to speak of.. and I'm getting the feeling that I can comfortably up my intake to 4g. Yay! I think this is a keeper 

ETA: Duh, forgot to mention the thing that got me most excited lol. Over the past two days I've been peeing nonstop, and now my body is much leaner looking and my clothes fit better!


----------



## sheba1

*Angie* said:


> I'm so thrilled to have access to this information! Thank you!
> I started taking the Source Naturals tablets the day before yesterday, and I went green today! *Umm, I have a feeling I'm alone on this one... but I actually like the taste.  I've been taking 2g, chewing up the tablets, and washing it down with water. *
> 
> It's funny, when I chew and swallow the pills, this wonderful sense of calm washes over me. Its like meditation in a pill or something lol. My energy level is always pretty high, but it seems that the chlorella still boosted it higher than it usually is. I can't wait to see what happens as things progress! No detox reactions to speak of.. and I'm getting the feeling that I can comfortably up my intake to 4g. Yay! I think this is a keeper
> 
> ETA: Duh, forgot to mention the thing that got me most excited lol. Over the past two days I've been peeing nonstop, and now my body is much leaner looking and my clothes fit better!



YOU are not alone!  Jaxhair and I have mentioned enjoying the taste, as well.    I'm not sure if it's the product or the way it makes me *feel* as I drink it but I really enjoy it.  I just sip it all morning at work until it's time to head to lunch. 

Yep, and you can be seriously excited that there are a bunch of toxins coming out with all that liquid.  Remember to drink plenty of water to replenish!

Welcome to the green side!   Sorry.... I couldn't resist lol


----------



## lwilliams1922

I've been on CHL for 3 days now.  This evening I decided to mix up some henna for tomorrow and I found myself wondering....

has anyone tried CHL directly on hair??
either as a treatment or added to henna?


----------



## MonaRae

Could someone please explain the purpose of increase the grams.  I'm a newbie to Chlorella and don't know why everyone is doing this.

TIA!


----------



## belle_reveuse28

sheba1 said:


> Thanks for adding the additional uses to the quickstart, LD.  Here's my contribution to the skin portion.  You're welcome to condense it any way you wish.
> 
> *Originally Posted by Lebiya  View Post
> I’d like to start making a chorella mask/paste as well.
> 
> What are some good natural things I can mix with CHL …good for Acne?
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *How much baking soda, apple cider vinegar and water should be added to the mixture?*




Thanks for the facial recipe, Sheba.... Also, what can I put on my face to tighten my pores and make them smaller?  Thanks!


----------



## belle_reveuse28

Okay ladies, this is my weekly check in, although I've been MIA for like two...  

so let me tell yall what happened... After all of the support about my weightloss emotional crash I had from you all, I had to end up going out of town short notice for work.  During those two days I had to eat out and got terribly sick from it.  My body can't handle stress along with fast food and dining out, even if it's fine dining.  on top of that, I started using birth control again because I was scared I was going to have a bad period if I didn't.  The result of all of this was a 3lb weight gain.  I had gotten down to 197 from 206/207, and the weekend before last when I went away, I went back up to 200....  Compounded with my job situation and finances, and having to move again short notice, I was threw.  I cried for two whole days.  It was like I was managing everything well, but those 3 pounds pushed me right over the edge.  

I have been so depressed about it and just irately upset that I didn't even want to come up here and post it, and I didn't... I know, dont fuss at me.  I was just so disappointed and infuriated.   

So I did come up here and read what's been going on and I saw a post that LD made talking about a man who had gained weight from his dosage and had decreased it.  I've been maintaining 9grams for weeks now and never had an issue with weight gain, I've been losing 2lbs per week consistently.  So maybe it was a new detox issue, and probably the birth control.  So I picked myself up by the bootstraps, well, the Lord actually handed them to me, (LOL), and began to workout again this week (continuing my regular regimen), and I decreased my dosage back down to 3 grams, after going at 9grams for 2 months, and I got rid of my birth control....  I went to the gym today, since last Wednesday weighing in at 200, and today I weighed 194...  

Like WTFreak? was going on!!! Seriously?!  The relief that came over me and the joy was so great....  I dont understand, but I do thank God in his infinite mercy because I was really really down.  I am still concerned with my belly as it is very resistant to exercise, and I've been wanting lipo for a year now.  Every other part of my body responds well to exercise and dieting, but my belly..

So althogh I'm not actually green at 3grams, I may push it up to 6, but monitor my body closely.  Please also pray for me, for those of you who believe in prayer, specifically to Jesus (lol, just had to say that), that my periods will normalized with the Chlorella.  I have severe cramping, nausea, vomitting, and they dont come on schedule, and usually every 19 days... With all that, it is my prayer and hope that this would be the Lord's providence for my obvious hormonal issues, and that whatever else could exist internally, that this would take care of those issues that doctors have not been able to give me a justified answer for other than it's just my body... 

I know this is all a lot, but thank you all for listening, and again, I humbly ask that you pray for me for my weight loss and my belly issue, as well as my periods... Nothing is certainly too big for God...  Thanks for your prayers in advance.  I would so appreciate it!    


By the way, my weight loss goal is to get down to 175-180... that would be 30 lbs...  

Oh, and in the spirit of giving back, my chlorella lotion has been working wonders on my skin.  I have eczema and lots of scarring on teh body, especially in teh creases, and so the lotion has been workign wonders, and lightening very well.  Also, I've been taking flax oil everyday.  It's amazing how soft my skin is and supple, and it just glows.   Another thing, I just bought some licorice extract and have been using it everyday on teh really bad scars, they are fading beautifully.  If you google it, you can see the benefits of licorice extract.  It's the glabridin in it that causes a skin lightening effect b/c it combats melanin overproduction or melasma in the skin.   My face and body are starting to look great and bright, and very clear!  Let me know if you have any questions, I will be happy to answer.

One more thing, for those concerned about hair growth (and no, I dont have pics, sorry) but I cut my hair Jan 6 to a little above my shoulder, from at least 1.5 inches below shoulder length, and it has all grown back and some more.  So I'm really glad about that.  I should have arm pit length hair, but I've had some oopsies and things to learn about my hair since October that have caused me to have about 3 set backs, but momma is on the roll now.  I should be good this coming fall to reach my first goal, full apl... 
Thanks in advance, Trinia


----------



## Kurlee

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Oh, and in the spirit of giving back, my chlorella lotion has been working wonders on my skin.  I have eczema and lots of scarring on teh body, especially in teh creases, and so the lotion has been workign wonders, and lightening very well.  Also, I've been taking flax oil everyday.  It's amazing how soft my skin is and supple, and it just glows.   *Another thing, I just bought some licorice extract and have been using it everyday on teh really bad scars, they are fading beautifully*.  If you google it, you can see the benefits of licorice extract.  It's the glabridin in it that causes a skin lightening effect b/c it combats melanin overproduction or melasma in the skin.   My face and body are starting to look great and bright, and very clear!  Let me know if you have any questions, I will be happy to answer.


Did you get the powder?


----------



## yodie

Hi Belle Reveuse28,

You were on my mind today.  I noticed you were absent from the thread. Guess that was the Lord telling me to pray for you.  I'm glad you made it through that mini wilderness and you're back.  

I decided to drop my dose too.  I went from 10 g to 12 g and now I'm just down to 6 g.  Maybe my cycle will reappear. Who knows.  Maybe I'll have better weight loss results. 

Sending you hugsssss.  Glad to see you checking back in. As you can see we all missed you.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Welcome back Belle Reveuse28! You had a lot going on. Glad your weight situation is working in your favor!

Prayerfully your cycle will become regular and pain free real soon. I know mine got lighter and pain free two months in a row. Chlorella is different for everybody, I know you know that, but hang in there, your GREEN changes are coming!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I lifted you up, as well, Belle, i know your breakthrough is around the corner.  Just thank and praise Him in advance!!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

*Angie* said:


> I'm so thrilled to have access to this information! Thank you!
> I started taking the Source Naturals tablets the day before yesterday, and I went green today! *Umm, I have a feeling I'm alone on this one... but I actually like the taste. * I've been taking 2g, chewing up the tablets, and washing it down with water.
> 
> It's funny, when I chew and swallow the pills, this wonderful sense of calm washes over me. Its like meditation in a pill or something lol. My energy level is always pretty high, but it seems that the chlorella still boosted it higher than it usually is. I can't wait to see what happens as things progress! No detox reactions to speak of.. and I'm getting the feeling that I can comfortably up my intake to 4g. Yay! I think this is a keeper
> 
> ETA: Duh, forgot to mention the thing that got me most excited lol. Over the past two days I've been peeing nonstop, and now my body is much leaner looking and my clothes fit better!


 
welcome! i like the taste too


----------



## Blaque*Angel

*belle_reveuse28, praying for you darling *


----------



## Jaxhair

*Angie* said:


> I'm so thrilled to have access to this information! Thank you!
> I started taking the Source Naturals tablets the day before yesterday, and I went green today! Umm, I have a feeling I'm alone on this one... *but I actually like the taste.*  I've been taking 2g, chewing up the tablets, and washing it down with water.
> 
> It's funny, when I chew and swallow the pills, this wonderful sense of calm washes over me. Its like meditation in a pill or something lol. My energy level is always pretty high, but it seems that the chlorella still boosted it higher than it usually is. I can't wait to see what happens as things progress! No detox reactions to speak of.. and I'm getting the feeling that I can comfortably up my intake to 4g. Yay! I think this is a keeper
> 
> ETA: Duh, forgot to mention the thing that got me most excited lol. Over the past two days I've been peeing nonstop, and now my body is much leaner looking and my clothes fit better!



Ditto here girl! I like a particular brand more though - lifestream. Carry the tabs in my bags everywhere and pop a pill when my mouth feels restless, lol.


----------



## Jaxhair

Hey Belle, stay strong babe, hugs to you girl! We all have down periods and yours seems like it was compounded by work as well as having to move - that's too much for one to take all at once! Sending up a prayer to you chick, you sure are doing well and congrats on the weightloss!!!!!

I must say, today's working conditions are super stressful. Contemplating quitting work in the near future - I love the nature of my job, just hating the politics that come with it! Politics in healthcare - what is the world coming to?

Anyway, still green and loving it. I feel so light and energetic and I want more, lol! Stay green peeps!


----------



## GirlTalk

I'm luving feeling cleansed from the inside out! Keep up the good work Chlorella. Can't wait to see what you do for me after a few months!


----------



## kitamay

Belle, you are in my prayers. Be blessed and green.


----------



## Pooks

Good to have you back Belle, congrats on your weight loss, and I join with the other girls in praying for your burdens to be lifted in all areas, and CHL to continue working for your good in the body!


----------



## Candycane044

luckiestdestiny said:


> Okay so my cold is almost completely gone. Remember when I was saying I was feeling ill a few days ago? Gone.  Which is highly unusual because when I get sick I usually get really sick once a year for a couple weeks.  This was a three day cold. First day really sore throat and fever, and phlegm and cough, second day phlegm. Today I barely have a sniffle and my throat doesn't hurt anymore.  It was the quickest cold in the history of colds and I attribute this to chlorella because I'm not doing anything different. I didn't even take airborne and other cold aids this time around! I knew I was going to get one because it was hot one day in NY and the next day cold, and the next a mix and I wasn't dressed appropriately because I couldn't predict it. I was caught outside without a scarf and gloves and it was hot, then later after I left class it was cold and mushy rain/slash snow mush thing was happening and I was FREEZING.  Later that night I was like oh boy hear we go, because my throat was already sore.
> 
> *I think it's because chlorella alkanizes the body and colds and illness cannot stay in that environment.  Hey, hopefully it's helping my other health issues. I hope so!*
> 
> Either way I am on chlorella for life. Green for life! Go Chlorella!



I found that there's been two times when I should've gotten a full blown cold because my throat was hurting, but then the next day I was fine!  It's truly amazing.



GirlTalk said:


> I'm luving feeling cleansed from the inside out! Keep up the good work Chlorella. Can't wait to see what you do for me after a few months!




I also love this feeling.  It's really undescriable.  I tried to explain it to my SO and he was like huh?  Oh well, he notices the differences.

-Belle-I'll be keeping you in my prayers!


----------



## belle_reveuse28

Kurlee said:


> Did you get the powder?




Naw, I didn't.. Is there such a thing?  If so, where may I get it?  I got the tincture for like $10.  And I can tell I'm going to go through this fast because I'm using it everyday.


----------



## belle_reveuse28

Ladies, thank you alll sooo much for your kind and genuine words, and for your prayers!  I'm so glad I came out of hiding and let you all know what's been up....  I appreciate it so much! You have no idea!


----------



## HairHustla

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Okay ladies, this is my weekly check in, although I've been MIA for like two...
> 
> so let me tell yall what happened... After all of the support about my weightloss emotional crash I had from you all, I had to end up going out of town short notice for work. During those two days I had to eat out and got terribly sick from it. My body can't handle stress along with fast food and dining out, even if it's fine dining. on top of that, I started using birth control again because I was scared I was going to have a bad period if I didn't. The result of all of this was a 3lb weight gain. I had gotten down to 197 from 206/207, and the weekend before last when I went away, I went back up to 200.... Compounded with my job situation and finances, and having to move again short notice, I was threw. I cried for two whole days. It was like I was managing everything well, but those 3 pounds pushed me right over the edge.
> 
> I have been so depressed about it and just irately upset that I didn't even want to come up here and post it, and I didn't... I know, dont fuss at me. I was just so disappointed and infuriated.
> 
> So I did come up here and read what's been going on and I saw a post that LD made talking about a man who had gained weight from his dosage and had decreased it. I've been maintaining 9grams for weeks now and never had an issue with weight gain, I've been losing 2lbs per week consistently. So maybe it was a new detox issue, and probably the birth control. So I picked myself up by the bootstraps, well, the Lord actually handed them to me, (LOL), and began to workout again this week (continuing my regular regimen), and I decreased my dosage back down to 3 grams, after going at 9grams for 2 months, and I got rid of my birth control.... I went to the gym today, since last Wednesday weighing in at 200, and today I weighed 194...
> 
> Like WTFreak? was going on!!! Seriously?! The relief that came over me and the joy was so great.... I dont understand, but I do thank God in his infinite mercy because I was really really down. I am still concerned with my belly as it is very resistant to exercise, and I've been wanting lipo for a year now. Every other part of my body responds well to exercise and dieting, but my belly..
> 
> So althogh I'm not actually green at 3grams, I may push it up to 6, but monitor my body closely. Please also pray for me, for those of you who believe in prayer, specifically to Jesus (lol, just had to say that), that my periods will normalized with the Chlorella. I have severe cramping, nausea, vomitting, and they dont come on schedule, and usually every 19 days... With all that, it is my prayer and hope that this would be the Lord's providence for my obvious hormonal issues, and that whatever else could exist internally, that this would take care of those issues that doctors have not been able to give me a justified answer for other than it's just my body...
> 
> I know this is all a lot, but thank you all for listening, and again, I humbly ask that you pray for me for my weight loss and my belly issue, as well as my periods... Nothing is certainly too big for God... Thanks for your prayers in advance. I would so appreciate it!
> 
> 
> By the way, my weight loss goal is to get down to 175-180... that would be 30 lbs...
> 
> Oh, and in the spirit of giving back, my chlorella lotion has been working wonders on my skin. I have eczema and lots of scarring on teh body, especially in teh creases, and so the lotion has been workign wonders, and lightening very well. Also, I've been taking flax oil everyday. It's amazing how soft my skin is and supple, and it just glows. Another thing, I just bought some licorice extract and have been using it everyday on teh really bad scars, they are fading beautifully. If you google it, you can see the benefits of licorice extract. It's the glabridin in it that causes a skin lightening effect b/c it combats melanin overproduction or melasma in the skin. My face and body are starting to look great and bright, and very clear! Let me know if you have any questions, I will be happy to answer.
> 
> One more thing, for those concerned about hair growth (and no, I dont have pics, sorry) but I cut my hair Jan 6 to a little above my shoulder, from at least 1.5 inches below shoulder length, and it has all grown back and some more. So I'm really glad about that. I should have arm pit length hair, but I've had some oopsies and things to learn about my hair since October that have caused me to have about 3 set backs, but momma is on the roll now. I should be good this coming fall to reach my first goal, full apl...
> Thanks in advance, Trinia


 
*Belle,*

*Keep your head up girl, you and I are seemingly on the same weight loss circle.  I too am stuck at around 201...203 but earlier this year I had made it all the way down to 197.  I too get very depressed to see the 200 mark but I just keep pressing on, I can not give up and neither will you..girl we are gonna make it and it is interesting because I too am trying to make it to about 185 but would love to see 175 by July when my husband comes home.  Hang in there girl and keep me posted if you have a breakthrough and I will do the same!*


----------



## belle_reveuse28

HairHustla said:


> *Belle,*
> 
> *Keep your head up girl, you and I are seemingly on the same weight loss circle.  I too am stuck at around 201...203 but earlier this year I had made it all the way down to 197.  I too get very depressed to see the 200 mark but I just keep pressing on, I can not give up and neither will you..girl we are gonna make it and it is interesting because I too am trying to make it to about 185 but would love to see 175 by July when my husband comes home.  Hang in there girl and keep me posted if you have a breakthrough and I will do the same!*



I sure will!  THank you for your kind words, they really help... Yes, teh 200 mark is so upsetting.  I just lost it when I saw that... I'm so glad the Lord helped me push through that and workout, and go right back to eating well.  I get discouraged easily when I see that people have been working out for like 2 or 3 months, and they have like this serious loss, like over 30 lbs or something, and I'm like fighting for 2 lbs a week.  BUt like LD said to me before, that's a healthy rate and those pounds add up.   My goal was to be back into a size 8-10 by summer.  I've gone from a 16 to a 12, but a snug 12, nevertheless..  I gotta push real hard the next few weeks to get into that 10 but I'm gonna try  my best.  I'm 5'8".5, and to many that's tall, but it's not tall enough that excess weight doesn't make you look big because I've been very large.  A size 10 is perfect for me because I look very slim and trim.   I will pray for you as well to meet your goal of 175.  That's a lot for most people, but on my frame, it's quite slim.  I have lots of muscle mass from dance and so I know i'm not going to weigh like 140-150, but maybe I'll let my final goal be 160, once I reach my first goal of 180.  We'll see!


----------



## AngieB

Quick question ladies..is the powder form at all more effective than the tablets?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

belle_reveuse28 said:


> I sure will!  THank you for your kind words, they really help... Yes, teh 200 mark is so upsetting.  I just lost it when I saw that... I'm so glad the Lord helped me push through that and workout, and go right back to eating well.  I get discouraged easily when I see that people have been working out for like 2 or 3 months, and they have like this serious loss, like over 30 lbs or something, and I'm like fighting for 2 lbs a week.  BUt like LD said to me before, that's a healthy rate and those pounds add up.   My goal was to be back into a size 8-10 by summer.  I've gone from a 16 to a 12, but a snug 12, nevertheless..  I gotta push real hard the next few weeks to get into that 10 but I'm gonna try  my best.  I'm 5'8".5, and to many that's tall, but it's not tall enough that excess weight doesn't make you look big because I've been very large.  A size 10 is perfect for me because I look very slim and trim.   I will pray for you as well to meet your goal of 175.  That's a lot for most people, but on my frame, it's quite slim.  I have lots of muscle mass from dance and so I know i'm not going to weigh like 140-150, but maybe I'll let my final goal be 160, once I reach my first goal of 180.  We'll see!


I am totally with you all on this one. I can get to 200 lbs in a blink of an eyelash.  I'm 5' 11.5  I have a muscular build also and I weight about 182 right now. That's down from about 195 in January.  I wear nice fitting size 12 now. I want to be in a size 10 also which means I need to get down to about 170.  The ONLY way I can do that (and to have the weight to come off my hips and not my upper body - to have a nice shape and great legs) is to start weight training.

I have to put on more muscle to get smaller. It does two things for me, it speeds up my metabolism which helps me to burn fat, and it makes me more compact because toned muscles are smaller, takes up less space than fluffy fat. I have to weight train to get leaner.  That has been my experience over the years.  To get that last 10 - 15 lbs off I have to do all three: weights, cardio and eat right.


----------



## kitamay

Okay, I have to check in. I am going to get my hair relaxed today. I was going to try and stretch it a little longer but, my family told me that I am not allowed to go another day with hair this THICK!!! It has been 6week and 4 days and I can no longer attempt to put a comb in it.  I usually have very thin hair, but I have about an inch of new growth and lots of thickness. I actually measured. I got in trouble for looking a hot mess b/c I can't do anything with my hair when it looks like this. I am assuming that this is all due to the chlorella. This is more than the normall .25 inches a month. I am happy about the growth and sad about the comments my family has made. They even joked about the fact that I am always on here and I still look like a hot mess. Okay thats enough. Strange update I know.


----------



## Amerie123

kitamay said:


> Okay, I have to check in. I am going to get my hair relaxed today. I was going to try and stretch it a little longer but, my family told me that I am not allowed to go another day with hair this THICK!!! It has been 6week and 4 days and I can no longer attempt to put a comb in it. I usually have very thin hair, but I have about an inch of new growth and lots of thickness. I actually measured. I got in trouble for looking a hot mess b/c I can't do anything with my hair when it looks like this. I am assuming that this is all due to the chlorella. This is more than the normall .25 inches a month. I am happy about the growth and sad about the comments my family has made. They even joked about the fact that* I am always on here and I still look like a hot mess*. Okay thats enough. Strange update I know.


 
 at the bolded.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

kitamay said:


> Okay, I have to check in. I am going to get my hair relaxed today. I was going to try and stretch it a little longer but, my family told me that I am not allowed to go another day with hair this THICK!!! It has been 6week and 4 days and I can no longer attempt to put a comb in it. I usually have very thin hair, but I have about an inch of new growth and lots of thickness. I actually measured. I got in trouble for looking a hot mess b/c I can't do anything with my hair when it looks like this. I am assuming that this is all due to the chlorella. This is more than the normall .25 inches a month. I am happy about the growth and sad about the comments my family has made. They even joked about the fact that I am always on here and I still look like a hot mess. Okay thats enough. Strange update I know.


 
congrats on the growth


----------



## keepithealthy

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Okay ladies, this is my weekly check in, although I've been MIA for like two...
> 
> so let me tell yall what happened... After all of the support about my weightloss emotional crash I had from you all, I had to end up going out of town short notice for work. During those two days I had to eat out and got terribly sick from it. My body can't handle stress along with fast food and dining out, even if it's fine dining. on top of that, I started using birth control again because I was scared I was going to have a bad period if I didn't. The result of all of this was a 3lb weight gain. I had gotten down to 197 from 206/207, and the weekend before last when I went away, I went back up to 200.... Compounded with my job situation and finances, and having to move again short notice, I was threw. I cried for two whole days. It was like I was managing everything well, but those 3 pounds pushed me right over the edge.
> 
> I have been so depressed about it and just irately upset that I didn't even want to come up here and post it, and I didn't... I know, dont fuss at me. I was just so disappointed and infuriated.
> 
> So I did come up here and read what's been going on and I saw a post that LD made talking about a man who had gained weight from his dosage and had decreased it. I've been maintaining 9grams for weeks now and never had an issue with weight gain, I've been losing 2lbs per week consistently. So maybe it was a new detox issue, and probably the birth control. So I picked myself up by the bootstraps, well, the Lord actually handed them to me, (LOL), and began to workout again this week (continuing my regular regimen), and I decreased my dosage back down to 3 grams, after going at 9grams for 2 months, and I got rid of my birth control.... I went to the gym today, since last Wednesday weighing in at 200, and today I weighed 194...
> 
> Like WTFreak? was going on!!! Seriously?! The relief that came over me and the joy was so great.... I dont understand, but I do thank God in his infinite mercy because I was really really down. I am still concerned with my belly as it is very resistant to exercise, and I've been wanting lipo for a year now. Every other part of my body responds well to exercise and dieting, but my belly..
> 
> So althogh I'm not actually green at 3grams, I may push it up to 6, but monitor my body closely. Please also pray for me, for those of you who believe in prayer, specifically to Jesus (lol, just had to say that), that my periods will normalized with the Chlorella. I have severe cramping, nausea, vomitting, and they dont come on schedule, and usually every 19 days... With all that, it is my prayer and hope that this would be the Lord's providence for my obvious hormonal issues, and that whatever else could exist internally, that this would take care of those issues that doctors have not been able to give me a justified answer for other than it's just my body...
> 
> I know this is all a lot, but thank you all for listening, and again, I humbly ask that you pray for me for my weight loss and my belly issue, as well as my periods... Nothing is certainly too big for God... Thanks for your prayers in advance. I would so appreciate it!
> 
> 
> By the way, my weight loss goal is to get down to 175-180... that would be 30 lbs...
> 
> Oh, and in the spirit of giving back, my chlorella lotion has been working wonders on my skin. I have eczema and lots of scarring on teh body, especially in teh creases, and so the lotion has been workign wonders, and lightening very well. Also, I've been taking flax oil everyday. It's amazing how soft my skin is and supple, and it just glows. Another thing, I just bought some licorice extract and have been using it everyday on teh really bad scars, they are fading beautifully. If you google it, you can see the benefits of licorice extract. It's the glabridin in it that causes a skin lightening effect b/c it combats melanin overproduction or melasma in the skin. My face and body are starting to look great and bright, and very clear! Let me know if you have any questions, I will be happy to answer.
> 
> One more thing, for those concerned about hair growth (and no, I dont have pics, sorry) but I cut my hair Jan 6 to a little above my shoulder, from at least 1.5 inches below shoulder length, and it has all grown back and some more. So I'm really glad about that. I should have arm pit length hair, but I've had some oopsies and things to learn about my hair since October that have caused me to have about 3 set backs, but momma is on the roll now. I should be good this coming fall to reach my first goal, full apl...
> Thanks in advance, Trinia


 

 I'm praying for ya girl. I have a question about the flax oil  licorice extract you have been using. I have very oily skin and last year during some terribly stressful times my skin went crazy. I finally have an affordable regimen that has my skin under control but know I have terrible dark spots from all the acne. Do you think this will work for me?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Okay ladies, this is my weekly check in, although I've been MIA for like two...
> 
> so let me tell yall what happened... After all of the support about my weightloss emotional crash I had from you all, I had to end up going out of town short notice for work.  During those two days I had to eat out and got terribly sick from it.  My body can't handle stress along with fast food and dining out, even if it's fine dining.  on top of that, I started using birth control again because I was scared I was going to have a bad period if I didn't.  The result of all of this was a 3lb weight gain.  I had gotten down to 197 from 206/207, and the weekend before last when I went away, I went back up to 200....  Compounded with my job situation and finances, and having to move again short notice, I was threw.  I cried for two whole days.  It was like I was managing everything well, but those 3 pounds pushed me right over the edge.
> 
> I have been so depressed about it and just irately upset that I didn't even want to come up here and post it, and I didn't... I know, dont fuss at me.  I was just so disappointed and infuriated.
> 
> So I did come up here and read what's been going on and I saw a post that LD made talking about a man who had gained weight from his dosage and had decreased it.  I've been maintaining 9grams for weeks now and never had an issue with weight gain, I've been losing 2lbs per week consistently.  So maybe it was a new detox issue, and probably the birth control.  So I picked myself up by the bootstraps, well, the Lord actually handed them to me, (LOL), and began to workout again this week (continuing my regular regimen), and I decreased my dosage back down to 3 grams, after going at 9grams for 2 months, and I got rid of my birth control....  I went to the gym today, since last Wednesday weighing in at 200, and today I weighed 194...
> 
> Like WTFreak? was going on!!! Seriously?!  The relief that came over me and the joy was so great....  I dont understand, but I do thank God in his infinite mercy because I was really really down.  I am still concerned with my belly as it is very resistant to exercise, and I've been wanting lipo for a year now.  Every other part of my body responds well to exercise and dieting, but my belly..
> 
> So althogh I'm not actually green at 3grams, I may push it up to 6, but monitor my body closely.  Please also pray for me, for those of you who believe in prayer, specifically to Jesus (lol, just had to say that), that my periods will normalized with the Chlorella.  I have severe cramping, nausea, vomitting, and they dont come on schedule, and usually every 19 days... With all that, it is my prayer and hope that this would be the Lord's providence for my obvious hormonal issues, and that whatever else could exist internally, that this would take care of those issues that doctors have not been able to give me a justified answer for other than it's just my body...
> 
> I know this is all a lot, but thank you all for listening, and again, I humbly ask that you pray for me for my weight loss and my belly issue, as well as my periods... Nothing is certainly too big for God...  Thanks for your prayers in advance.  I would so appreciate it!
> 
> 
> By the way, my weight loss goal is to get down to 175-180... that would be 30 lbs...
> 
> Oh, and in the spirit of giving back, my chlorella lotion has been working wonders on my skin.  I have eczema and lots of scarring on teh body, especially in teh creases, and so the lotion has been workign wonders, and lightening very well.  Also, I've been taking flax oil everyday.  It's amazing how soft my skin is and supple, and it just glows.   Another thing, I just bought some licorice extract and have been using it everyday on teh really bad scars, they are fading beautifully.  If you google it, you can see the benefits of licorice extract.  It's the glabridin in it that causes a skin lightening effect b/c it combats melanin overproduction or melasma in the skin.   My face and body are starting to look great and bright, and very clear!  Let me know if you have any questions, I will be happy to answer.
> 
> One more thing, for those concerned about hair growth (and no, I dont have pics, sorry) but I cut my hair Jan 6 to a little above my shoulder, from at least 1.5 inches below shoulder length, and it has all grown back and some more.  So I'm really glad about that.  I should have arm pit length hair, but I've had some oopsies and things to learn about my hair since October that have caused me to have about 3 set backs, but momma is on the roll now.  I should be good this coming fall to reach my first goal, full apl...
> Thanks in advance, Trinia



Stay in prayer - I will be in prayer with you as well.  You will surely get your answers!

Thank you for the tip regarding the eczema lotion.  I found an herb that really cleared it up for me from an internal perspective its called Sarsaparilla Root.  I started taking it for my eczema  (works great) and it completely cleared up my acne as a side effect!  It acts as a blood purifier.  PM me if you want the details of how I use it.


----------



## HairHustla

AtlantaJJ said:


> I am totally with you all on this one. I can get to 200 lbs in a blink of an eyelash. I'm 5' 11.5 I have a muscular build also and I weight about 182 right now. That's down from about 195 in January. I wear nice fitting size 12 now. I want to be in a size 10 also which means I need to get down to about 170. The ONLY way I can do that (an to have the weight to come off my hips and not my upper body) is to start weight training.
> 
> I have to put on more muscle to get smaller. It does two things for me, it speeds up my metabolism which helps me to burn fat, and it makes me more compact because toned muscles are smaller, takes up less space than fluffy fat. I have to weight train to get leaner. That has been my experience over the years. To get that last 10 - 15 lbs off I have to do all three: weights, cardio and eat right.


 
Boy, you ladies are tall compared to me, I am only 5"5!  So the only reason I don't look like I am weebling and wobbling and falling down is because I had liposuction done last year and my body has a NEW slim build but weight gain shows up much more than it did before.  Atlanta, how do you incorporate weight training in with your exercise?  Do you use hand weights, dumb bells...that kind of thing?  I know that wearing ankle weights has helped (along with the CHL) to smooth out my leg areas where the lipo was still healing.  Belle and Atlanta please PM me some of your diet or lifestyle regimen please, I don't want us to hijack the thread but I need some help ladies.  I am really at a stand still in motivation and regimen.  Ok, talk to you then.


----------



## A856

I have 90pages to go thru....


----------



## AtlantaJJ

HairHustla said:


> Boy, you ladies are tall compared to me, I am only 5"5!  So the only reason I don't look like I am weebling and wobbling and falling down is because I had liposuction done last year and my body has a NEW slim build but weight gain shows up much more than it did before.  Atlanta, how do you incorporate weight training in with your exercise?  Do you use hand weights, dumb bells...that kind of thing?  I know that wearing ankle weights has helped (along with the CHL) to smooth out my leg areas where the lipo was still healing.  Belle and Atlanta please PM me some of your diet or lifestyle regimen please, I don't want us to hijack the thread but I need some help ladies.  I am really at a stand still in motivation and regimen.  Ok, talk to you then.


One thing I'll post here for the everyone on the thread. If you are trying to loose weight and you are a woman over 30 years old. Watch your sugar grams. Read the packaging on the foods you eat...better yet don't eat food that comes in packages!!  seriously

The best thing  you can do is eat whole foods...be mindful of your fruits, and fruit juices, eat them in the morning. Stay away from white foods, white flower, white potatoes, white rice, white sugar, and white bread. Eat very small amounts of green peas, corn, and tomatoes (sauces included).  Speaking of sauces and gravies, avoid them. Make your own vinaigrette salad dressings.  Eat whole grains, baked sweet potatoes, whole grain oatmeal, and beans. Remove the words pasta, white rice and bread out of your vocabulary.  Eat seeds and nuts, your colon will thank you. You will thank me one day.


----------



## caribeandiva

HairHustla said:


> Boy, you ladies are tall compared to me, I am only 5"5!  So the only reason I don't look like I am weebling and wobbling and falling down is because I had liposuction done last year and my body has a NEW slim build but weight gain shows up much more than it did before.  Atlanta, how do you incorporate weight training in with your exercise?  Do you use hand weights, dumb bells...that kind of thing?  I know that wearing ankle weights has helped (along with the CHL) to smooth out my leg areas where the lipo was still healing.  Belle and Atlanta please PM me some of your diet or lifestyle regimen please, I don't want us to hijack the thread but I need some help ladies.  I am really at a stand still in motivation and regimen.  Ok, talk to you then.


I wanna know too. I'm 6ft tall and 190 pounds. I've been jogging everyday for 3 days (on and off for weeks before that) now cause I wanna get down to 150. I wear a size 14 now and I wanna get down to an 8. Please tell me how to incorporate weight training into my routine.

P.S. I'm now up to 12g of chlorella Earthwise tablets. I will start the Source naturals powder when the tablets run out.


----------



## HairHustla

AtlantaJJ said:


> One thing I'll post here for the everyone on the thread. If you are trying to loose weight and you are a woman over 30 years old. Watch your sugar grams. Read the packaging on the foods you eat...better yet don't eat food that comes in packages!!  seriously
> 
> The best thing you can do is eat whole foods...be mindful of your fruits, and fruit juices, eat them in the morning. Stay away from white foods, white flower, white potatoes, white rice, white sugar, and white bread. Eat very small amounts of green peas, corn, and tomatoes (sauces included). Speaking of sauces and gravies, avoid them. Make your own vinaigrette salad dressings. Eat whole grains, baked sweet potatoes, whole grain oatmeal, and beans. Remove the words pasta, white rice and bread out of your vocabulary. Eat seeds and nuts, your colon will thank you. You will thank me one day.


 
*That is basically my eating pattern but it got shot to pieces this week because I had been working out so much and trying to eat very carefully and when the scale said 203 I just got frustrated and quit this week.  I let it all hang out and ate some cake and ice cream and anything else I wanted.  I haven't gained any despite all this but I am just lost.  I am one that I have to really work out along with eating the right way.  Did you say what type of weights you use? What type of exercise do you find the most effective?  Inquiring minds want to know *


----------



## belle_reveuse28

keepithealthy said:


> I'm praying for ya girl. I have a question about the flax oil  licorice extract you have been using. I have very oily skin and last year during some terribly stressful times my skin went crazy. I finally have an affordable regimen that has my skin under control but know I have terrible dark spots from all the acne. Do you think this will work for me?



Yeah, I think it would.  There is this product called Godiva Skincare that they sell in the Philippines.  Well, I used to order it and it did work over a period of time.  The main active ingredeitnt in their products was glabridin, which is from licorice extract.  I figured instead of paying all that money and then waiting for shipping would be a waste fo time. When I saw taht you can get licorice from the health food store, I just started using the extract.  I put it all over my face and neck, and then I put another layer just on spots.  Some days I just do spot treatment, but overall, my skin is looking really good and much better.  The flax oil is great because it moisturizes the skin internally.  By the end of the day, I ususally can wipe my face and there will be oil on it, whereas before, that wasn't hte case. It would just be dry.  My whole body is a lot softer and supple feeling. I also take the flax oil because of the omega's.  They are great for brainfog, but are said to also help with belly fat, which I have a problem with.


----------



## Quita

Bella, 
I will keep you in my prayers especially regarding "Aunt Flo", after reading your comments especially this "I have severe cramping, nausea, vomitting, and they don't come on schedule.." I can absolutly relate; I ran out this past Sunday and bought powedered Chl because some women on this thread said it had a positive impact on their cycle; (by the way I'm greeeeeeen already) I'm praying to God that Chl can help because I'm down to eating only crackers and water and poping ext strength midol ever 3hrs the first 2 days of "Aunt Flow".

If my hair grows due to Chl that will be a good side effect but I'm taking it to help with the menstral pains. 

God Bless all of you and I'll certainly keep you in my prayers; thanks for the wealth of information.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

HairHustla said:


> *That is basically my eating pattern but it got shot to pieces this week because I had been working out so much and trying to eat very carefully and when the scale said 203 I just got frustrated and quit this week.  I let it all hang out and ate some cake and ice cream and anything else I wanted.  I haven't gained any despite all this but I am just lost.  I am one that I have to really work out along with eating the right way.  Did you say what type of weights you use? What type of exercise do you find the most effective?  Inquiring minds want to know *



   First off body builders will tell you to get the physique that you want takes 80% diet, 20% exercise.  That still blows my mind, and I find it to be very true as I get older.  I find I have to be really honest with myself about what I am putting in my mouth at any given time of the day.  Keeping a food journal will help anyone who is trying to loose weight but can’t figure out why the weight is not coming off. 

  For slimming and toning I prefer free weights which include dumbbells, barbells, Smith Machine etc.  I am a pear shape just like our First Lady.  I have to train my body in halves. I train my upper body to build muscle on my shoulders, back and chest. I train my lower body to slim to tighten/tone the muscle.  

  For upper body I love doing the assisted wide-grip pull-ups and chin-ups.  You work your back and biceps really well doing those exercises.  For my chest and triceps I like to do push ups at home, or bench presses in the gym. I also do triceps dips on a bench.  For shoulders, (most important) I do several different exercises.  This gives me a balanced out figure.

  For my lower body it’s all about light weights and repetition. Walking lunges no weights, stationary lunges light barbell on my shoulders, step ups on a bench no weights, straight legged dead lifts light weights, leg presses light weights are all I really need to do right now.   I do these exercises at high repetitions, little to no rest between sets. This keeps my heart rate almost as high as when I’m doing cardio, which is burning fat. My goal is to lean my lower body out.  

Then it’s cardio, cardio, cardio and some more cardio to burn that fat.


----------



## belle_reveuse28

Carib and Hairhustla, 
    I would say to follow as Atlanta was saying about eating whole grains, staying away from sugar, alcohol and "white" foods, as they are usually stripped of their nutrients and metabolize in the body as sugar.  Sugar does seem to be the number one enemy of women over 30.  I do allow myself to have sugar, but not daily.  If I dont have it, and go completely without it, I have these binges that do more harm that it would have to allow myself to have something, but also in moderation.  I do workout extra hard on those days to burn those extra sugar calories, which of course, take longer to burn.  So you definitely dont want to eat these things daily.  

I think that Drs. Rozen and Oz's book "You On a Diet" is like the best book ever.  It truly helped me eat right and learn what was good and what wasn't in a most simple way that didn't require me to think much about it, and didn't require me being unhappy with my diet.  I am the type of person that I have to eat in a way that it can be my lifestyle for the rest of my life, rather than a fad diet.  They dont work for me.  

I workout 5 days a week, eat 3 meals and 3 snacks a day.  I eat less than 1300 cals a day for my weight and size, and with that, have been losing 2lbs per week consistently.  I drink lots of water, and I may have one sweet drink a day, usually it's a juice or gatorade, or a premade tea.  I dont drink soft drinks and coffee at all.  I have water spritzers where I will take water and spritz it with grape juice or cranberry or apple, even orange.  It's good to me, and throw in some ice cubes.  

According to the book, You on a Diet, you want to stay away from foods where the first five ingredients are 1. sugar, 2. salt, 3. partially hydrogenated oil, 4. meat, 5. enriched wheat flour.

Basically, foods that contain those ingredients are in the middle of the store.  So if you shop on the perimeter of the store, you should be fine.  That's usually produce, meats, dairy, but does not include processed foods, etc...  

I was doing fine until I went out of town for work and had to eat out for two days.  I was done after that, and the scale showed just that fast.  

Also, I have a veggie steamer.  They are great.  I use it daily, along wtih my george foreman.  I dont cook with anything other than olive oil.  You will not find ANY other kind of oil in my house and NOTHING gets fried.  

Chlorella has been helping me stay within my caloric requirements and not go over, and it has helped cravings, and helps me to stay full on very little food.  I also did not take my chlorella the two days I was out of town as well.  I guess my body was revolting from all that bad change. 

I hope this helps you both and also anyone else that comes along and reads it.   Like Atlanta said, weight training is good foryou.  I do get teh same results she does.  I get leaner and burn fat easier.  My tummy is in a zone of it's own.  Ihave no idea what to do with it other than lipo.   I am praying that the Lord finds a reasonable answer to that issue for me.  I have well toned and defined abs, but they lay underneath loads of belly fat.


----------



## belle_reveuse28

On a side note, this nettle tea has got my head itchin like crazy!  Sometimes it's like these slightly strong sensations in my scalp, they like itch but burn at the same time.  Dont know how to explain it.  but it happens right after I drink the tea.  I have to squeeze my head to get them to stop, it's like super stimulation in my scalp....  But today I'm itching like crazy... Anybody else experiencing this?


----------



## IndianAngel22

Just letting everyone know that sense spring break I'm finally back up to at least 4 grams, 1 full tablespoon scoop. I've been mixing my naked juice or bolthouse farms green goodness drink with applejuice cuz it's so thick by itself along with the chlorella. I didn't have a full detox like before because I guess I was re catching up but I am finally green again, and going 2 times a day now. I've had a sore throat the past couple of days maybe it's still part of my detox. I'm never sure if I'm detoxing or having other symptoms


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I got the itches when I first started drinking nettle tea also!!  It's not so bad now.

A friend just told me about this free download, I haven't read it yet but she seams to be impressed with it and she is no bigger than 1 minute so I figure its worth a read:

http://jorgecruise.com/downloads/Report_v25022509.pdf

ETA: *Warning*:  Do not view page 27 !! 

And ignore some of the food suggestions he make in this document. The heart of the message is good, just please don't look at page 27.


----------



## HairHustla

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Carib and Hairhustla,
> I would say to follow as Atlanta was saying about eating whole grains, staying away from sugar, alcohol and "white" foods, as they are usually stripped of their nutrients and metabolize in the body as sugar. Sugar does seem to be the number one enemy of women over 30. I do allow myself to have sugar, but not daily. If I dont have it, and go completely without it, I have these binges that do more harm that it would have to allow myself to have something, but also in moderation. I do workout extra hard on those days to burn those extra sugar calories, which of course, take longer to burn. So you definitely dont want to eat these things daily.
> 
> I think that Drs. Rozen and Oz's book "You On a Diet" is like the best book ever. It truly helped me eat right and learn what was good and what wasn't in a most simple way that didn't require me to think much about it, and didn't require me being unhappy with my diet. I am the type of person that I have to eat in a way that it can be my lifestyle for the rest of my life, rather than a fad diet. They dont work for me.
> 
> I workout 5 days a week, eat 3 meals and 3 snacks a day. I eat less than 1300 cals a day for my weight and size, and with that, have been losing 2lbs per week consistently. I drink lots of water, and I may have one sweet drink a day, usually it's a juice or gatorade, or a premade tea. I dont drink soft drinks and coffee at all. I have water spritzers where I will take water and spritz it with grape juice or cranberry or apple, even orange. It's good to me, and throw in some ice cubes.
> 
> According to the book, You on a Diet, you want to stay away from foods where the first five ingredients are 1. sugar, 2. salt, 3. partially hydrogenated oil, 4. meat, 5. enriched wheat flour.
> 
> Basically, foods that contain those ingredients are in the middle of the store. So if you shop on the perimeter of the store, you should be fine. That's usually produce, meats, dairy, but does not include processed foods, etc...
> 
> I was doing fine until I went out of town for work and had to eat out for two days. I was done after that, and the scale showed just that fast.
> 
> Also, I have a veggie steamer. They are great. I use it daily, along wtih my george foreman. I dont cook with anything other than olive oil. You will not find ANY other kind of oil in my house and NOTHING gets fried.
> 
> Chlorella has been helping me stay within my caloric requirements and not go over, and it has helped cravings, and helps me to stay full on very little food. I also did not take my chlorella the two days I was out of town as well. I guess my body was revolting from all that bad change.
> 
> I hope this helps you both and also anyone else that comes along and reads it. Like Atlanta said, weight training is good foryou. I do get teh same results she does. I get leaner and burn fat easier. My tummy is in a zone of it's own. Ihave no idea what to do with it other than lipo. I am praying that the Lord finds a reasonable answer to that issue for me. I have well toned and defined abs, but they lay underneath loads of belly fat.


 
*Ok, back to the drawing board for me then. (sigh) I am right on track as far as eating goes, I cook with olive oil only as well, I only drink green tea with dinner and the rest is water and more water, I have problems eating several meals a day, some weeks I can do it and others I can't but having a food journal on Fitday.com does help with that.  The only thing that I think may have thrown me off is the CHL or either the grow your hair waistlength shake that I have in the mornings.  I did cut back on the CHL this week but I can't tell if that will help me or not because I went on a rampage.  So starting on Sunday, I will revamp, and try to continue with the PROPER way to eat then increase my weight lifting exercises and see what happens then.  I will also continue to decrease the CHL to see if it is a culprit.  Thank you so much ladies for the advice.  Pray for us!  Oh, and I happen to have "You Staying Young even though I am in my 30's I want to stay looking like and feeling like my 30's!  I will see about getting You on a Diet.*


----------



## AtlantaJJ

What about staying young in your 50's? I'll be 47 in July 

Fitday.com is the bomb! I need to start using that again!!

Definately check out your shake if you throwing the kitchen sink in there like I do watch it. Come back and post what you put in your hair shake :scratchch we will help you dissect it!


----------



## HairHustla

AtlantaJJ said:


> What about staying young in your 50's? I'll be 47 in July
> 
> Fitday.com is the bomb! I need to start using that again!!
> 
> Definately check out your shake if you throwing the kitchen sink in there like I do watch it. Come back and post what you put in your hair shake :scratchch we will help you dissect it!


 
*Atlanta, My God you look Fabulous!  I had no idea judging from your pics that you were even 40 let alone 47!  Keep doing what your doing girl!  As for the shake, I try to be careful with that too but maybe I overlooked something, I think its the CHL but here it is:* 
*1 cup of organic or whole milk preferably 2% or fat free
1 tsp of flax seed and/or wheat germ* 
*¼ cup of egg beaters or one whole egg* 
*1/4 scoop of whey protein (I use strawberry Designer Whey)* 
*5 pieces of avocado, or any in season fruit. **1 teaspoon of coconut cream or cream of coconut made by Goya. *
*1 full teaspoon of Source Naturals Chlorella
1 full teaspoon of Earthrise Spirulina* 
*Anything standing out?*


----------



## AtlantaJJ

HairHustla said:


> Atlanta, My God you look Fabulous!  I had no idea judging from your pics that you were even 40 let alone 47!  Keep doing what your doing girl!  As for the shake, I try to be careful with that too but maybe I overlooked something, I think its the CHL but here it is:
> 
> *1 cup of organic or whole milk preferably 2% or fat free
> 1 tsp of flax seed and/or wheat germ*
> *¼ cup of egg beaters or one whole egg*
> *1/4 scoop of whey protein (I use strawberry Designer Whey)* (is this fat free?)
> *5 pieces of avocado, or any in season fruit. **1 teaspoon of coconut cream or cream of coconut made by Goya. *
> 
> *Anything standing out?*



Well you have a LOT of fat for one serving of anything. Even though it is good fat, I would spread all that out over the day and that would be my total fat intake. Now if you are having any other fat grams during the day in addition to this shake, then thats a lot of calories...

ETA: 1 tablespoon of flax oil is 110 calories on average. I'm not sure about Wheat germ oil. If you are like me I eyeball it and I bet I get at least 2 tablespoons in there.  That's 11 grams of fat

Then a medium avocado is appx 300 calories and about 27 grams of fat.  

Run the number for the coconut cream that's got to be high also. I would only use skim milk in that shake. I use fat free / sugar free soy milk in mine.*  Milk is high in sugar!!* An 8 ounce glass of SKIM MILK has 12 GRAMS of sugar!!!!

Rule of thumb - keep sugar grams between 3 - 5 grams per meal if you are trying to loose weight.

If you are trying to loose weight a good rule of thumb is to keep your fat at about 50 grams per day of your total caloric intake.  Unless you are really active in which case you can increase. I tend to increase my protein calories when I  am working out and trying to loose weight.


----------



## ladytee2

An update.  I was taking 5gram SN tablets.  Then I bought the Now powder.  I used the powder at home and the tablets at work.  And I was green.  I also incorporated spirulina.  When I ran out of the SN tablets and the Now powder I ran to the health food store right before vacation and I bought some tablets.  I don’t remember the brand (I’m at work).  I took those for about a week but was not as green.  I am not sure of the dosage right now.  I was taking about 20 - 26 tablets.  So yesterday I stop and bought the now powder and SN tablets because I felt that my body was not digesting the tablets as well as the powder.  Now is the only brand powder I found locally.  I just haven’t gotten around to ordering the SN online.  I plan to.  So I am not sure how much I took yesterday.  I took about 1 ½ tsp of powder before bed and I took tablets before lunch.  So I will guess 6gm.  I took about 5 gm this morning.  Oh yeah I bought the boathouse green juice and I put the powder in about a ¼ cup of juice.  Last night I felt bad.  Today I feel awful.  Flu symtpoms no fever. Today I am green.  I have had 2 bm.  I am not sure if it is a cold or detox again.  I don’t think I have drastically upped the dosage.  I am going to continue to push the fluids and weather through.  I am just not sure if I have a bug or detoxing.


----------



## JFemme

Hey, ladies...

Just poppin in to say, how much I'm enjoying/learning from your OT convo

I'm definitely springing for some Chlorella this weekend...

What's the *best brand *in the stores, in your opinion... (last go round I ordered from Mercola.com)

*smooches*


----------



## HairHustla

AtlantaJJ said:


> Well you have a LOT of fat for one serving of anything. Even though it is good fat, I would spread all that out over the day and that would be my total fat intake. Now if you are having any other fat grams during the day in addition to this shake, then thats a lot of calories...
> 
> ETA: 1 tablespoon of flax oil is 110 calories on average. I'm not sure about Wheat germ oil. If you are like me I eyeball it and I bet I get at least 2 tablespoons in there. That's 11 grams of fat
> 
> Then a medium avocado is appx 300 calories and about 27 grams of fat.
> 
> Run the number for the coconut cream that's got to be high also. I would only use skim milk in that shake. I use fat free / sugar free soy milk in mine. Milk is high in sugar!!
> 
> If you are trying to loose weight a good rule of thumb is to keep your fat at about 50 grams per day of your total caloric intake. Unless you are really active in which case you can increase. I tend to increase my protein calories when I am working out and trying to loose weight.


 
Hmm, you have a point there, that could be the culprit so I will have to look into some alternative recipes and yes you are right, I mostly eyeball the wheat germ and flax seed.  Its funny how it could make such a difference but I think it is so its back to the drawing board...thanks girl!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

HairHustla said:


> Hmm, you have a point there, that could be the culprit so I will have to look into some alternative recipes and yes you are right, I mostly eyeball the wheat germ and flax seed.  Its funny how it could make such a difference but I think it is so its back to the drawing board...thanks girl!


Checkout my update that Milk is killin ya girl!! Milk is so high in sugar, plus you have the added fat. You need to drink that and then run 15 miles to burn it off!!

We need to get you a different base for your shake, I do unsweetened fat free soymilk. That's good for your hormones too!


----------



## HairHustla

AtlantaJJ said:


> Checkout my update that Milk is killin ya girl!! Milk is so high in sugar, plus you have the added fat. You need to drink that and then run 15 miles to burn it off!!
> 
> We need to get you a different base for your shake, I do unsweetened fat free soymilk. That's good for your hormones too!


 
Ok, I am breathing a sigh of relief!  I just love's you HARPO!!   I don't like soy milk but maybe it would be okay in the shake.  I will let you know how it is going.  That has got to be it, cause a sista has tried e'ferythang to get this weight off!  Thanks again, and to all you other ladies out there with a weight loss crisis, let this be a lesson to ya!  Learn from my mistakes.


----------



## covergirl01

I wish I knew how to quote multiple ppl:

Belle & Atlanta- You two are the most motivating people.  Belle I'm at 206 now, praying to see 165 by the end of the year.  This is the heaviest I've ever been... I'm 5'9", so I had a lot of height to spread the weight gain over.  But I gained it all over!!! My arms, neck, back... everywhere. 

Atlanta- I've been working out with a personal trainer for the past 8 weeks...and working hard.  But I have to attribute my weightloss to healthy eating.  I've dropped 20lbs since January, and about 8 lbs came off within the last few weeks by just implementing a few things I've read on these forums.  I started drinking green tea daily and have lost weight every single day since.  Yerba Mate is a great appetite suppressant for those like me who have noticed that Chlorella increases your appetite.  

Belle- I'm on the 2lb/wk bandwagon with you.  In three weeks I will be leaving the 200's behind for good!!!  

I posted a thread I recently read on bodybuilding.com.  It's a short thread but it speaks on several of the benefits of chlorella from a males point of view. Hope you ladies find it helpful...at the very least entertaining. 
http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=111956421&highlight=chlorella 

I wish you all continued success and health...stay blessed.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

HairHustla said:


> Ok, I am breathing a sigh of relief!  I just love's you HARPO!!   I don't like soy milk but maybe it would be okay in the shake.  I will let you know how it is going.  That has got to be it, cause a sista has tried e'ferythang to get this weight off!  Thanks again, and to all you other ladies out there with a weight loss crisis, let this be a lesson to ya!  Learn from my mistakes.


I think you should give the soy a try, it is a good choice for women because the soy isoflavones are good for your hormones (google soy isoflavones hormone benefits)

You want to make sure to get unsweetened soy milk. Or if you choose another base, just be sure to watch the sugar grams and the fat grams.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I'm checking out this site called the daily plate. I need to use this for a couple of weeks and see what I get. I know I need to clean up the diet!


----------



## GirlTalk

Candycane044 said:


> I found that there's been two times when I should've gotten a full blown cold because my throat was hurting, but then the next day I was fine! It's truly amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also love this feeling. It's really undescriable. I tried to explain it to my SO and he was like huh? Oh well, he notices the differences.
> 
> -Belle-I'll be keeping you in my prayers!


 I tried to explain the feeling to SO too, I got the same type of response also!

I am staying hopeful for all of the ladies in the struggle.


----------



## LaidBak

*SALE ALERT *
I got an email from Vitamin Shoppe.  They are having a Semi-Annual Sale.  Buy One Get One 50% Off their brands.  And other brands on sale as well.  I know I am stocking up. 

http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/search/en/query.jsp?q=chlorella&intsource2=main


----------



## luckiestdestiny

AtlantaJJ said:


> I think you should give the soy a try, it is a good choice for women because the soy isoflavones are good for your hormones (google soy isoflavones hormone benefits)
> 
> You want to make sure to get unsweetened soy milk. Or if you choose another base, just be sure to watch the sugar grams and the fat grams.


 Soy messes w/ me. You could also try almond milk. it doesn't have much sugar and it's made from pressed almonds. There really isn't any real milk in it. I love it


----------



## luckiestdestiny

AbundantlyBlessed said:


> I jumped on the Chlorella bandwagon two weeks ago after reading the glowing reviews but I feel sluggish which I understand may be due to the detox process.
> 
> How long will the sluggishness last?


 
Each person's body is different so it may be quick or slower depending. Sorry I can't give a specified time. push through it, it should be over before you know it.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

MonaRae said:


> Could someone please explain the purpose of increase the grams. I'm a newbie to Chlorella and don't know why everyone is doing this.
> 
> TIA!


 
Hey Mona Rae. Go to the first two posts and read the quick start guide I placed there about a week and a half ago. It'll explain the different amounts and why so that you can decide what you want to do.


----------



## peppers01

Well first off, just wanted to check in. I've been taking my super chlorella religiously, and energy is still great. I exercise everyday for the first time in my life!

Now eegarding soy:
I was on the egg shake, and my base was vanilla soy milk. But like 3 other products in my shake contained soy. I thought soy was such a wonderful additive, especially when, for the first time in my life, my cycle was only 3 days and the hair under my arms literally stopped growing. Now if I weren't a member of LHCF, that would've had me jumping for joy. But since I was trying to grow the hair on my head also, I got kind of scared. Plus, I was gaining weight, even though I wasn't eating bad.

Then someone on that thread pointed out that soy isn't so good for you. Being the type of person that doesn't take anyone's word for it, I began researching, and some interesting things came up. 

http://stanford.wellsphere.com/comp...g-soy-products-have-on-female-hormones/353096 
*Here are the side-effects of too much soy?*

•*Bloating* 
•*Breast cancer (Soy isoflavones mimic estrogen)* 
•Calcium deficiencies (soy blocks calcium absorption) 
•Cognitive decline (esp. in post menopausal women that have increased levels of estrogen in their blood) 
•Constipation 
•Depression 
•Endocrine disruption 
•Fatigue 
•Goiter 
Hair loss 
•Hot flashes 
•Hypothyroidism 
•Infertility 
•*Irregular periods 
*•Lethargy 
•Loss of muscle tone 
•Painful periods 
•Premature aging 
•Thyroid cancer 
•Thyroid disease 
•Thyroid Stimulating Hormone increase 
•Uterine cysts 
•Vitamin D deficiencies 
•*Weight gain despite workouts and dieting*

When I notice that 3 of the listed side effects match what I'm experiencing (Lord knows what else), I immediately stop the shake. A few weeks later, my hair under my arms starts growing again, my next period is normal, and I lose weight without trying hard. I don't want to discourage anyone, but knowledge is power.

Here's a site that has good info about soy. http://www.soyonlineservice.co.nz/




AtlantaJJ said:


> I think you should give the soy a try, it is a good choice for women because the soy isoflavones are good for your hormones (google soy isoflavones hormone benefits)
> 
> You want to make sure to get unsweetened soy milk. Or if you choose another base, just be sure to watch the sugar grams and the fat grams.


----------



## MonaRae

Thanks LD!  I knew you would answer!


----------



## belle_reveuse28

covergirl01 said:


> I wish I knew how to quote multiple ppl:
> 
> Belle & Atlanta- You two are the most motivating people.  Belle I'm at 206 now, praying to see 165 by the end of the year.  This is the heaviest I've ever been... I'm 5'9", so I had a lot of height to spread the weight gain over.  But I gained it all over!!! My arms, neck, back... everywhere.
> 
> Atlanta- I've been working out with a personal trainer for the past 8 weeks...and working hard.  But I have to attribute my weightloss to healthy eating.  I've dropped 20lbs since January, and about 8 lbs came off within the last few weeks by just implementing a few things I've read on these forums.  I started drinking green tea daily and have lost weight every single day since.  Yerba Mate is a great appetite suppressant for those like me who have noticed that Chlorella increases your appetite.
> 
> Belle- I'm on the 2lb/wk bandwagon with you.  In three weeks I will be leaving the 200's behind for good!!!
> 
> I posted a thread I recently read on bodybuilding.com.  It's a short thread but it speaks on several of the benefits of chlorella from a males point of view. Hope you ladies find it helpful...at the very least entertaining.
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=111956421&highlight=chlorella
> 
> I wish you all continued success and health...stay blessed.



Covergirl, thanks for your info on the green tea.  I didn't know that helped... What does it do exactly?  Cause I have a whollleeee box of it in the cupboard...  I"m going to brew some now.  I drink Yogi Tea's "Fasting" tea daily, along with a cup of nettle tea.  So now I will add the green tea.  How many cups do you drink daily?  I may even make a cold version of it with a little honey as my cheat drink for the day since it will have a sweetener... 

I'm glad that I am an inspiration to someone.  You dont think that when you're struggling that you're inspiring someone else, but the Lord doesn't let our struggles go in vain, does He?  I"m so glad of that.  I'm glad that you have lost 20 lbs since January.  Wish I could say the same.  I've lost 13.  BUt I've increased my weights and am doing more straight up cardio.  Chlorella curbs my appetite enough, but I still like sweets, so that's something I'm going to have to work on, especially now that Atlanta has talked about sugar.  You dont realize how much of it you are consuming in a day, especially when it's hidden in things like milk, for goodness sake!  I pray you will meet your goal along with the rest of us.  I haven't seen the 160's since college... It's defifnitely that time again though!


----------



## belle_reveuse28

peppers01 said:


> Well first off, just wanted to check in. I've been taking my super chlorella religiously, and energy is still great. I exercise everyday for the first time in my life!
> 
> Now eegarding soy:
> I was on the egg shake, and my base was vanilla soy milk. But like 3 other products in my shake contained soy. I thought soy was such a wonderful additive, especially when, for the first time in my life, my cycle was only 3 days and the hair under my arms literally stopped growing. Now if I weren't a member of LHCF, that would've had me jumping for joy. But since I was trying to grow the hair on my head also, I got kind of scared. Plus, I was gaining weight, even though I wasn't eating bad.
> 
> Then someone on that thread pointed out that soy isn't so good for you. Being the type of person that doesn't take anyone's word for it, I began researching, and some interesting things came up.
> 
> http://stanford.wellsphere.com/comp...g-soy-products-have-on-female-hormones/353096
> *Here are the side-effects of too much soy?*
> 
> •*Bloating*
> •*Breast cancer (Soy isoflavones mimic estrogen)*
> •Calcium deficiencies (soy blocks calcium absorption)
> •Cognitive decline (esp. in post menopausal women that have increased levels of estrogen in their blood)
> •Constipation
> •Depression
> •Endocrine disruption
> •Fatigue
> •Goiter
> Hair loss
> •Hot flashes
> •Hypothyroidism
> •Infertility
> •*Irregular periods
> *•Lethargy
> •Loss of muscle tone
> •Painful periods
> •Premature aging
> •Thyroid cancer
> •Thyroid disease
> •Thyroid Stimulating Hormone increase
> •Uterine cysts
> •Vitamin D deficiencies
> •*Weight gain despite workouts and dieting*
> 
> When I notice that 3 of the listed side effects match what I'm experiencing (Lord knows what else), I immediately stop the shake. A few weeks later, my hair under my arms starts growing again, my next period is normal, and I lose weight without trying hard. I don't want to discourage anyone, but knowledge is power.
> 
> Here's a site that has good info about soy. http://www.soyonlineservice.co.nz/




Uh I had about 10 things on that list when I was consuming soy daily and that's why I stopped because of this info that I had found out during that time.  I even began to have discharge from my breasts and that's when it freaked me out.  Told my doc and she told me that I couldn't have soy because my body didn't respond well to it.  I know others who drink it daily and dont have these issues, so I think it may be an individual response to it... Just pay attention to how your body responds and you'll know what to do.


----------



## yodie

AtlantaJJ's post about healthy eating really hit home with me.  I've been going thru some heart hurts (that's what I call them) and I dealt with my emotions by eating.  I ate Pillsbury cookies, the kind you cook in the oven.  I ate all 12 of them. They were good, but not good for me.  Now, this was Tuesday, so let's just say that I'm back on track today.

I know all about the healthy eating.  I just "decided" to let emotions get the better of me. I loaded up on all of my healthy goodies at the market today.  Today was a better day regarding my eating. 

Thanks AtlantaJJ for your post.  It checked me!! 

On Topic: The cellulite I had is really, really, really disappearing.  It's soo nice.


----------



## Quita

Peppers01, 

I had to take a second look at what you wrote and then read the articles because I was a bit stumped considering I've been drinking soy milk exclusively for the last 9 years; I can see how an excessive amount of soy or for that matter any other product would cause problems in the human body; we've seen evidence of that on this thread from some people's body responding adversely to an increase in Chl intake; I would advise moderation on anything we eat, drink, and for that matter do with our hair. 

Thanks for the informaition, it was very informative.


----------



## HealthyHair2007

So it's been 4 days now. The first day I felt something, but nothing since. I up'ed it 2 heaping teaspoons yesterday and all I am feeling is FULL. included with my regular water intake of about 5 to 6 bottles of water. I have also been drinking hot lemon water in the morning and I am trying to do the water with unsweetened crandberry juice( not very tasty at all). I am doing good to get 16 oz down. My kidney's are sure getting a workout but so far that is about it....lol.


----------



## sheba1

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Thanks for the facial recipe, Sheba.... Also, what can I put on my face to tighten my pores and make them smaller? Thanks!



Hi Belle!  Good to see you, Dear.  The truth about pores is, you have to collapse them and keep them clear.  When your pores widen that means they're filled... sort of like a turned inward blackhead.  In order to make it appear smaller, you have to extract the blackhead/filling.  I say "appearing" because there's not technically any way to make pores smaller.  Yep, that means that all the products that claim to do this are .  

Same as all skin you need gentle cleansing, regular exfoliation and moisture.  The exfoliation and plenty of internal hydration will make extractions easier on your skin.  That's it!  Just do extractions regularly and you'll have smaller appearing pores.  Extractions are not difficult but they do require a bit of technique.  If you haven't had one, definitely drink plenty of water for a few weeks and then have a facial.  They'll get you started on extractions and you'll get an idea for how to do them and keep them up.

Let me know if I can be of help.  I'm  for you!



IndianAngel22 said:


> Just letting everyone know that sense spring break* I'm finally back up to at least 4 grams, 1 full tablespoon scoop. *I've been mixing my naked juice or bolthouse farms green goodness drink with applejuice cuz it's so thick by itself along with the chlorella. I didn't have a full detox like before because I guess I was re catching up but I am finally green again, and going 2 times a day now. I've had a sore throat the past couple of days maybe it's still part of my detox. I'm never sure if I'm detoxing or having other symptoms



Hey there, IndianAngel!  Just wanted to point out that 1 tablespoon equals 3 teaspoons equals, approximately, 9 grams of chlorella.  Just wanted to point that out so you didn't inadvertently take more than you'd intended.


----------



## Jaxhair

luckiestdestiny said:


> Soy messes w/ me. You could also try almond milk. it doesn't have much sugar and it's made from pressed almonds. There really isn't any real milk in it. I love it



I LOVE almond milk too. And other nut and seed milks as well but almond certainly is my fave. I make it myself too - a cup of almonds to 3 cups of filtered water, blend like there's no tomorrow and voila! I sometimes use it like this, sometimes I squeeze the milk out using muslin. Optional: can be sweetened with a couple of dates if desired too 



peppers01 said:


> Well first off, just wanted to check in. I've been taking my super chlorella religiously, and energy is still great. I exercise everyday for the first time in my life!
> 
> Now eegarding soy:
> I was on the egg shake, and my base was vanilla soy milk. But like 3 other products in my shake contained soy. I thought soy was such a wonderful additive, especially when, for the first time in my life, my cycle was only 3 days and the hair under my arms literally stopped growing. Now if I weren't a member of LHCF, that would've had me jumping for joy. But since I was trying to grow the hair on my head also, I got kind of scared. Plus, I was gaining weight, even though I wasn't eating bad.
> 
> Then someone on that thread pointed out that soy isn't so good for you. Being the type of person that doesn't take anyone's word for it, I began researching, and some interesting things came up.
> 
> http://stanford.wellsphere.com/comp...g-soy-products-have-on-female-hormones/353096
> *Here are the side-effects of too much soy?*
> 
> •*Bloating*
> •*Breast cancer (Soy isoflavones mimic estrogen)*
> •Calcium deficiencies (soy blocks calcium absorption)
> •Cognitive decline (esp. in post menopausal women that have increased levels of estrogen in their blood)
> •Constipation
> •Depression
> •Endocrine disruption
> •Fatigue
> •Goiter
> Hair loss
> •Hot flashes
> •Hypothyroidism
> •Infertility
> •*Irregular periods
> *•Lethargy
> •Loss of muscle tone
> •Painful periods
> •Premature aging
> •Thyroid cancer
> •Thyroid disease
> •Thyroid Stimulating Hormone increase
> •Uterine cysts
> •Vitamin D deficiencies
> •*Weight gain despite workouts and dieting*
> 
> When I notice that 3 of the listed side effects match what I'm experiencing (Lord knows what else), I immediately stop the shake. A few weeks later, my hair under my arms starts growing again, my next period is normal, and I lose weight without trying hard. I don't want to discourage anyone, but knowledge is power.
> 
> Here's a site that has good info about soy. http://www.soyonlineservice.co.nz/



Yup, I too cannot take soya due to the oestrogen mimicking effects. I suffer from fibroids. Had a myomectomy already but still have a couple small ones that were too dangerous to remove. The thought of them growing keeps me away from anything with a hint of more oestrogen. Having said that, some people are okay consuming soya, and I know peeps who've taken it all their lives and are absolutely fine - but not me. I even used to get lumps in my boobs during my cycle, sigh, and apparently oestrogen mimicking stuff make these worse. I've not noticed them lately, so i thank God.  Cow's milk, especially the non-organic one has loads of oestrogen it it. Many people are fine on this. I stopped taking cow's milk, though I eat small amounts of cheese and butter as I LOVE them. Only organic though, as the cows are not pumped full of hormones to keep producing milk. Organic chicken too is the best - regular chooks are full of growth hormones and I sure don't want those floating around my body. It sure is a shame what the want for money has done to the world - our food has been messed with for maximum profits. 

I apologise, back to chlorella and hair now.......

Still green and loving it. AF visited last night - hope she doesn't stay long. 28 days on the dot, so that's okay. I'm having to brave day 1 pain as I really am reluctant to take painkillers, but will see how it goes. I think I'm on the perfect dose of chlor and spir as I feel fantastic- so balanced out and chilled out! Things that would make me fume all day, annoy me for a while then I remind mydelf to let go and I'm fine. Must be the detox - I just feel I don't want to add and hold on to any toxins in my body and mind. I love the feeling. Detox to the mind - how powerful! I feel I need to fast again too, just so I can get clarity with my work - I need to decide whether to ride it out for now or leave. I'm ranting and rambling - does anyone else feel like they are detoxed emotionally too? Any thought processes changing out there? 

I MUST take and post photos of my nails - I'm amazed by them. I've always been able to grow them, but they've never felt this strong! I've mentioned that I do gardening. Plus when I'm at work, I wash my hands like loads of times. And my nails aren't doing their usual breaking/peeling like they do at the length they are at now. I attribute that to chlor. My eyes sure are whiter and brighter. And my hair's growing well - thanks to chlor and my other growth aides, lol. And I'm thankfull the weight is still coming off. 22lbs down in 8.5 weeks. I'm exercising alot, and eating well. Hubby has lost 10lbs. He loves being green too, but I have to remind him to take his chlor and spir . I think it's helping his appetite. Still smokes though . Better go now...... that was a mother of updates, lol - long again - sorry!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Jaxhair said:


> I LOVE almond milk too. And other nut and seed milks as well but almond certainly is my fave. I make it myself too - a cup of almonds to 3 cups of filtered water, blend like there's no tomorrow and voila! I sometimes use it like this, sometimes I squeeze the milk out using muslin. Optional: can be sweetened with a couple of dates if desired too
> 
> 
> 
> *Yup, I too cannot take soya due to the oestrogen mimicking effects. I suffer from fibroids.* Had a myomectomy already but still have a couple small ones that were too dangerous to remove. The thought of them growing keeps me away from anything with a hint of more oestrogen.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> 
> OMG that's what's up with the whole soy thing. I knew my body does not do well with it. Not only do I feel bad but I spot EVERYTIME.  And I started to dissect my diet and found only on the days I was eating soy did I start spotting like my period was starting but it wasn't time. I even mimicked it, I purposely went to one of my fav vegetarian restaurants and upped the soy and viola spotting again.
> 
> Hard headed, I was in denial, so I waited a few days and then ate soy AGAIN because I wanted to be certain.  I mean I tested out this theory about five times before I had to just admit it was not for me.
> 
> So I couldn't explain it but I just new it was NOT for me.
> 
> Now it makes sense because I do have fibroids (heredetary).
> 
> Oh well I'm glad I listen to my body. I didn't have all the science behind it. I just knew something wrong happened evertime I consumed it despite people telling me how wonderful it was for me.
> No I can tolerate fermented soy a little better, but I just try to avoid.
> 
> So anyways that's why I switched to almond milk.
> 
> More power to those who can use it. I certainly can not.


----------



## Jaxhair

You're right LD - for those who can take it, well and good. It is a wonderful food, full of good nutrition but just not right for some. For those that take soya, please go with the naturally grown, prefarably organic stuff as it's the largest GMO. Be careful! I use miso sometimes to flavour some dishes - I love it. Most of it is soya, but I've found some brown rice alternatives. I always choose organic anyway, so even those with soya aren't so bad (choose your poison type thing). I have no spotting like LD but I know when my boobs feel lumpy then I'm eating too much stuff with oestrogen mimicking properties. My main worry for now is the fibroids though. Once I pop a couple, maybe 3 sprogs, I'll probably be less cautious. And as an aside, may I mention plastic too - it leaches stuff that mimick oestrogen too, so please do not re-use bottles that aren't meant for re-using. It's a whole other discussion, so I'll stop - let's stick to chlorella and hair!!!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

HealthyHair2007 said:


> So it's been 4 days now. The first day I felt something, but nothing since. I up'ed it 2 heaping teaspoons yesterday and all I am feeling is FULL. included with my regular water intake of about 5 to 6 bottles of water. I have also been drinking hot lemon water in the morning and I am trying to do the water with unsweetened crandberry juice( not very tasty at all). I am doing good to get 16 oz down. My kidney's are sure getting a workout but so far that is about it....lol.


 HealthyHair2007 I don't know if I welcomed you but welcome first! Second I hope you're not complaining that you're NOT having detox symptoms Be happy!!!! I'm sure others wish they were in your shoes.  Keep going. It's still working on your body. I'm looking forward to your reports about hair and skin that I know are soon to come!


----------



## Pooks

peppers01 said:


> Well first off, just wanted to check in. I've been taking my super chlorella religiously, and energy is still great. I exercise everyday for the first time in my life!
> 
> Now eegarding soy:
> I was on the egg shake, and my base was vanilla soy milk. But like 3 other products in my shake contained soy. I thought soy was such a wonderful additive, especially when, for the first time in my life, my cycle was only 3 days and the hair under my arms literally stopped growing. Now if I weren't a member of LHCF, that would've had me jumping for joy. But since I was trying to grow the hair on my head also, I got kind of scared. Plus, I was gaining weight, even though I wasn't eating bad.
> 
> Then someone on that thread pointed out that soy isn't so good for you. Being the type of person that doesn't take anyone's word for it, I began researching, and some interesting things came up.
> 
> http://stanford.wellsphere.com/comp...g-soy-products-have-on-female-hormones/353096
> *Here are the side-effects of too much soy?*
> 
> •*Bloating*
> •*Breast cancer (Soy isoflavones mimic estrogen)*
> •Calcium deficiencies (soy blocks calcium absorption)
> •Cognitive decline (esp. in post menopausal women that have increased levels of estrogen in their blood)
> •Constipation
> •Depression
> •Endocrine disruption
> •Fatigue
> •Goiter
> Hair loss
> •Hot flashes
> •Hypothyroidism
> •Infertility
> •*Irregular periods *
> •Lethargy
> •Loss of muscle tone
> •Painful periods
> •Premature aging
> •Thyroid cancer
> •Thyroid disease
> •Thyroid Stimulating Hormone increase
> •Uterine cysts
> •Vitamin D deficiencies
> •*Weight gain despite workouts and dieting*
> 
> When I notice that 3 of the listed side effects match what I'm experiencing (Lord knows what else), I immediately stop the shake. A few weeks later, my hair under my arms starts growing again, my next period is normal, and I lose weight without trying hard. I don't want to discourage anyone, but knowledge is power.
> 
> Here's a site that has good info about soy. http://www.soyonlineservice.co.nz/


 

When I first went off cow's milk, I ran to soy, then I started researching, found info like this erplexed, and ran with speed to wholegrain rice milk.  There's lots of info on soy on mercola.com too.


----------



## Platinum

I'm up to 6 grams of Chlorella now. My nails are stronger and my skin is looks much better and is softer.


----------



## cutenss

Hi,
I want in too.  I am a newbie, sorta.  I got my Source Naturals Yaeyama Tablets and Earthrise Tablets.  I just took 3 of one and 5 of another, then ate my Special K.  I am looking forward to the benefits from it.  Ieven turned my mom onto all the knowlegde and information learned on this forum.  I LOVE IT!  Should I continue to take my other vitamins that I was taking?  It was MSM, a B vitamin, wheat germ oil in, and horsetail all were tabs.
YEAH ME


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I guess everyone's body is different because I don't have any problems with Soy. I guess we all have to know our bodies and what they  like and don't like. I have read conflicting reports on the benefits and / or harming effects of soy.  I know the Japanese women consume large amounts of soy and they are healthier as a culture in general.  I switch up to rice milk and sometimes almond milk, so it's all good if you ask me. Just depends on how your body reacts to things.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

luckiestdestiny said:


> Soy messes w/ me. You could also try almond milk. it doesn't have much sugar and it's made from pressed almonds. There really isn't any real milk in it. I love it


I love Almond milk too... I think soy is actually good for older broads like myself who are getting close to the 'change'


----------



## AtlantaJJ

peppers01 said:


> Well first off, just wanted to check in. I've been taking my super chlorella religiously, and energy is still great. I exercise everyday for the first time in my life!
> 
> Now eegarding soy:
> I was on the egg shake, and my base was vanilla soy milk. But like 3 other products in my shake contained soy. I thought soy was such a wonderful additive, especially when, for the first time in my life, my cycle was only 3 days and the hair under my arms literally stopped growing. Now if I weren't a member of LHCF, that would've had me jumping for joy. But since I was trying to grow the hair on my head also, I got kind of scared. Plus, I was gaining weight, even though I wasn't eating bad.
> 
> Then someone on that thread pointed out that soy isn't so good for you. Being the type of person that doesn't take anyone's word for it, I began researching, and some interesting things came up.
> 
> http://stanford.wellsphere.com/comp...g-soy-products-have-on-female-hormones/353096
> *Here are the side-effects of too much soy?*
> 
> •*Bloating*
> •*Breast cancer (Soy isoflavones mimic estrogen)*
> •Calcium deficiencies (soy blocks calcium absorption)
> •Cognitive decline (esp. in post menopausal women that have increased levels of estrogen in their blood)
> •Constipation
> •Depression
> •Endocrine disruption
> •Fatigue
> •Goiter
> Hair loss
> •Hot flashes
> •Hypothyroidism
> •Infertility
> •*Irregular periods
> *•Lethargy
> •Loss of muscle tone
> •Painful periods
> •Premature aging
> •Thyroid cancer
> •Thyroid disease
> •Thyroid Stimulating Hormone increase
> •Uterine cysts
> •Vitamin D deficiencies
> •*Weight gain despite workouts and dieting*
> 
> When I notice that 3 of the listed side effects match what I'm experiencing (Lord knows what else), I immediately stop the shake. A few weeks later, my hair under my arms starts growing again, my next period is normal, and I lose weight without trying hard. I don't want to discourage anyone, but knowledge is power.
> 
> Here's a site that has good info about soy. http://www.soyonlineservice.co.nz/



I could post threads that conflict with this information, but I won't. Just be informed ladies and do whats best for your bodies.


----------



## covergirl01

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Covergirl, thanks for your info on the green tea. I didn't know that helped... What does it do exactly? Cause I have a whollleeee box of it in the cupboard... I"m going to brew some now. I drink Yogi Tea's "Fasting" tea daily, along with a cup of nettle tea. So now I will add the green tea. How many cups do you drink daily? I may even make a cold version of it with a little honey as my cheat drink for the day since it will have a sweetener...
> 
> I'm glad that I am an inspiration to someone. You dont think that when you're struggling that you're inspiring someone else, but the Lord doesn't let our struggles go in vain, does He? I"m so glad of that. I'm glad that you have lost 20 lbs since January. Wish I could say the same. I've lost 13. BUt I've increased my weights and am doing more straight up cardio. Chlorella curbs my appetite enough, but I still like sweets, so that's something I'm going to have to work on, especially now that Atlanta has talked about sugar. You dont realize how much of it you are consuming in a day, especially when it's hidden in things like milk, for goodness sake! I pray you will meet your goal along with the rest of us. I haven't seen the 160's since college... It's defifnitely that time again though!


 
My doctor mentioned it (Yerba Mate) to me years ago. But I'm sure if google it tons of information will come up.  I just started back drinking it since reading a few articles on this forum and others about it's many benefits.  

http://www.ultimatefatburner.com/green-tea.html 
http://www.steadyhealth.com/articles/Green_Tea_for_Fat_Burning_a329_f0.html
http://www.nowloss.com/Green_tea.htm 
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/iovate8.htm

Just a few links that I have run across.  I've been known to put worse things in and on my body... don't think green tea can hurt too much. lol

... just a side note- i read a few posts on bodybuilding.com where some of the guys taking spirulina experienced a decrease in appetite, especially cravings for sweets.  I'm seriously considering adding it to my chlorella regimine. 

Happy losing...


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Quita said:


> Peppers01,
> 
> I had to take a second look at what you wrote and then read the articles because I was a bit stumped considering I've been drinking soy milk exclusively for the last 9 years; I can see how an excessive amount of soy or for that matter any other product would cause problems in the human body; we've seen evidence of that on this thread from some people's body responding adversely to an increase in Chl intake; I would advise moderation on anything we eat, drink, and for that matter do with our hair.
> 
> Thanks for the informaition, it was very informative.



I rotate soy, rice and almond milks. I am a little older now so Soy seems to really agree with me. But that's just me. Some women produce more Estrogen than others, I bet they get more symptoms than women (like me who don't)  You make an excellent point we have to be informed and do all thing in moderation


----------



## cupcakes

HΞy I've slowly increased  back up to 2.5 grams and everythings good. Im taking this along with my shake and wheat grass. So far I've noticed longer eyelashes. Longer stronger nails, and clear skin. Not sure about hair growth yet because i haven't done a real length check


----------



## HealthyHair2007

luckiestdestiny said:


> HealthyHair2007 I don't know if I welcomed you but welcome first! Second I hope you're not complaining that you're NOT having detox symptoms Be happy!!!! I'm sure others wish they were in your shoes. Keep going. It's still working on your body. I'm looking forward to your reports about hair and skin that I know are soon to come!


 
Hey Luckiestdestiny,
LOL. Thanks for the encouragement. No complaints here. I know it's working. Atlanta's pollen count was so high today and it didn't even bother me. You talking about happy....
I am keeping up. I guess now I need to trim the sugar on my protein shakes so they can be even more effective. 
It's funny, I rather have the whole detoxification effect more than the growth. I have had all kinds of health issues, so I am ready to start feeling tip top. The growth will come.
Let's keep it going ladies......


----------



## caribeandiva

AtlantaJJ said:


> What about staying young in your 50's? I'll be 47 in July


WHAT??


----------



## luckiestdestiny

cutenss said:


> Hi,
> I want in too. I am a newbie, sorta. I got my Source Naturals Yaeyama Tablets and Earthrise Tablets. I just took 3 of one and 5 of another, then ate my Special K. I am looking forward to the benefits from it. Ieven turned my mom onto all the knowlegde and information learned on this forum. I LOVE IT! Should I continue to take my other vitamins that I was taking? It was MSM, a B vitamin, wheat germ oil in, and horsetail all were tabs.
> YEAH ME


 
Welcome Cutenss!

Happy to have you here.  As for your vits, some are still taking theres while others are phasing them out as chlorella has so many vits, nutrients, and minerals. Check post #1 and #2 for that info. As for MSM,I thin it's up to you to decide. The B vit shouldn't be necessary unless you need even more. You can take them till your done. By then you'll have upped your intake of chlorella and should get more than enough. Of course if you still want them the more the merrier!  Wheat germ oil is just good for you and horsetail instills growth so it's up to you if you want to continue.  I sprinkle wheat germ on various items just because it's good for your health.  Sorry I couldn't be more helpful it's just that this chlorella journey is a personal one for everyone as it helps the body individually. As it is a whole food it can enhance what you're already doing or be your essential food with all it's vitamins and nutrients. I am using it as my essential nutrient. At my gram dose, it is giving me more than enough of everything I need. Then I also eat right to get in even more nutrients with plenty of organic fish and produce.  

Hopefully you can decide what's best for you after reading the first two posts in the whole thread as it will give you even more insight.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

AtlantaJJ said:


> I guess everyone's body is different because I don't have any problems with Soy. I guess we all have to know our bodies and what they like and don't like. I have read conflicting reports on the benefits and / or harming effects of soy. I know the Japanese women consume large amounts of soy and they are healthier as a culture in general. I switch up to rice milk and sometimes almond milk, so it's all good if you ask me. Just depends on how your body reacts to things.


 
You're right. That report that was posted earlier mention soy affecting thyroid stuff and I already have Grave's disease, so maybe that's what made it's effects more pronounced in me along w/ the fibriods which isn't that prevalent in asian culture, but is in the black american community.  In addition asians eat more fermented soy items, and not in it's purer forms.  I can tolerate the feremented stuff better. But again like you said it's all good and it depends on the person. 

The reason I suggested almond milk for those w/ issues w/ milk and soy is that it's lower in sugar than rice milk (and I know the original post was about stuff that helps with weight loss).


----------



## luckiestdestiny

AtlantaJJ said:


> I love Almond milk too... I think soy is actually good for older broads like myself who are getting close to the 'change'


 
I heard it's good for helping hormone balance stuff.  I dislike that name the "change" like you're morphing into something else?

I get on my mom's nerves messing with her with names like that and she just tells me to shut up and laughs. Heck I have a decade and change and I'll be looking for solutions too.

You know she told me that chlorella brought her hot flashes down to next to none. I forgot to add that...or maybe I added that earlier in the thread.  Hopefully chlorella can help balance all of us as it works on the body individually.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

cupcakes said:


> HΞy I've slowly increased back up to 2.5 grams and everythings good. Im taking this along with my shake and wheat grass. So far I've noticed longer eyelashes. Longer stronger nails, and clear skin. Not sure about hair growth yet because i haven't done a real length check


 
Congrats on slowly increasing cupcakes,

I know instant gratification is the thing, but sometimes it's best to slow up and get there.  At least we still get to where we nee to go!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

HealthyHair2007 said:


> Hey Luckiestdestiny,
> LOL. Thanks for the encouragement. No complaints here. I know it's working. Atlanta's pollen count was so high today and it didn't even bother me. You talking about happy....
> I am keeping up. I guess now I need to trim the sugar on my protein shakes so they can be even more effective.
> It's funny, I rather have the whole detoxification effect more than the growth. I have had all kinds of health issues, so I am ready to start feeling tip top. The growth will come.
> Let's keep it going ladies......


 

I know.  I like that everyone here is really interested in helping their bodies and their hair. It's healthy inside and out that counts more to me.  I think when we're at our optimal health everything else like hair and skin just falls into place (of course we should take care of these things to make sure it happens but it's a lot easier when the body is healthier)


----------



## luckiestdestiny

caribeandiva said:


> WHAT??


 

I know AtlantaJJ looks fabulous and no where near 50!


----------



## Jaxhair

AtlantaJJ said:


> *I guess everyone's body is different because I don't have any problems with Soy. I guess we all have to know our bodies and what they  like and don't like*. I have read conflicting reports on the benefits and / or harming effects of soy.  I know the Japanese women consume large amounts of soy and they are healthier as a culture in general.  I switch up to rice milk and sometimes almond milk, so it's all good if you ask me. Just depends on how your body reacts to things.



Very true. it's all about being informed and making decisions based upon knowledge. Hence I still choose to use certain soy products - they won't kill me..... they are good and tasty. I just cannot take loads of the stuff - just a little miso here and a little tofu there . 

Still green and happy!!! Woke up for the loo and some water at 0330hrs, couldn't go back to sleep. Got up at 0400 and been here since. Had 5 and a half hours sleep. Insomnia or raring to go? Can't wait for daylight so I can go out for a jog. Might need a nap this afternoon .


----------



## JFemme

luckiestdestiny said:


> I know AtlantaJJ looks fabulous and no where near 50!



She sure does... (Go on, girl !!)

I'm officially on the C. train... (bought Jarrow Chlorella this evening) Yay, ME !!!

taking my first scoop in da morning...!! (probably a half scoop, as I like to start slow with anything new..)


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Jaxhair said:


> Very true. it's all about being informed and making decisions based upon knowledge. Hence I still choose to use certain soy products - they won't kill me..... they are good and tasty. I just cannot take loads of the stuff - just a little miso here and a little tofu there .
> 
> Still green and happy!!! Woke up for the loo and some water at 0330hrs, couldn't go back to sleep. Got up at 0400 and been here since. Had 5 and a half hours sleep. Insomnia or raring to go? Can't wait for daylight so I can go out for a jog. Might need a nap this afternoon .


 
Wow. Jogging at daylight. You're on it.  Glad chlorella's giving you that type of get up and go. I have to exercise much later in the day but I have noticed that chlorella gives me tons of energy!  And I've noticed a jump in hair growth. Like a huge spurt. But alas I'm in braids again!  Either way it's like hair growth, hair growth (all good of course), then LEAP in hair growth. Pretty cool. I'm interested in seeing where I'll be end of summer and I'll assess whether I want to keep it there and cut, or cut off some of the layers and catch them up before proceeding. Either way. I'm sure my hair will be in much better shape. I am DEFINITELY noticing an increase in thickness and my hair is already thick so I'm happy and sad at the same time. Happy because I like thick hair. Sad because I like minimal work on wash day. Oh well, the price we pay for beauty. And in the grand scheme of things it's not something to complain about that's for sure!


----------



## JFemme

luckiestdestiny said:


> That sounds great!  You'll probably get some of the high quality japanese made chlorellas. Welcome Mom23 please keep us posted.



Any updates, Mom23


----------



## luckiestdestiny

JFemme said:


> She sure does... (Go on, girl !!)
> 
> I'm officially on the C. train... (bought Jarrow Chlorella this evening) Yay, ME !!!
> 
> taking my first scoop in da morning...!! (probably a half scoop, as I like to start slow with anything new..)


 
Welcome to the Chlorella Party JFemme although I like the C. train too!


----------



## Platinum

I want to cry! I was on my way to Vitamin Shoppe to stock up on more Chlorella and *BOOM!* I had a blow out on my pickup truck.  All the used tire places are closed until Monday (I won't be here because I have to leave town this evening to deliver a load in Mississippi). I called a Tire Kingdom and they want to charge $250 for a new tire.  I ended up calling roadside assistance and had to get towed back to my house. 

I think the tow truck driver felt sorry for me so he took me to Vitamin Shoppe so I could get what I need since it was only about 3/4 mile from where I had the blow out.


----------



## DaughterOfZion1

i AM on my chlorella kick too!!!!! just started 3 days ago.....

can you guys help me with something? I have a plastic spoon (the normal sized ones, not the ones with a fat head) and I load the front half, put it in my bottle, then load the the front half again and put it in my bottle. Can you guys tell me how much you think that is?? please im desperate to know lol (I dont level it off, its a heap)

I dont know how to measure out 3 grams yet. How do you all do it?


----------



## AngieB

I have some Jarrow Yaeyama Powder and it says 1/2 teaspoon is 2grams.  So for 3 grams you'd need 3/4 tsp.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Platinum said:


> I want to cry! I was on my way to Vitamin Shoppe to stock up on more Chlorella and *BOOM!* I had a blow out on my pickup truck.  All the used tire places are closed until Monday (I won't be here because I have to leave town this evening to deliver a load in Mississippi). I called a Tire Kingdom and they want to charge $250 for a new tire.  I ended up calling roadside assistance and had to get towed back to my house.
> 
> I think the tow truck driver felt sorry for me so he took me to Vitamin Shoppe so I could get what I need since it was only about 3/4 mile from where I had the blow out.


 
Now that's what I call quality roadside assistance.  Sorry about the tire though.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

DaughterOfZion1 said:


> i AM on my chlorella kick too!!!!! just started 3 days ago.....
> 
> can you guys help me with something? I have a plastic spoon (the normal sized ones, not the ones with a fat head) and I load the front half, put it in my bottle, then load the the front half again and put it in my bottle. Can you guys tell me how much you think that is?? please im desperate to know lol (I dont level it off, its a heap)
> 
> I dont know how to measure out 3 grams yet. How do you all do it?


 
I don't know what kind you have. Source naturals one teaspoon is three grams.  And also if you put a heap you got a lot more than that as source naturals requires a regular teaspoon not a heap.


----------



## HealthyHair2007

luckiestdestiny said:


> I know. I like that everyone here is really interested in helping their bodies and their hair. It's healthy inside and out that counts more to me. I think when we're at our optimal health everything else like hair and skin just falls into place (of course we should take care of these things to make sure it happens but it's a lot easier when the body is healthier)


 

You got it. I am working from the inside out. I have issues very similar to yours and these doctor's are going to drive me broke pretending like they are trying to figure it out.


----------



## Pooks

Hey girls, mini update and Q... I got up to 12g and then some of my detox symptoms disappeared but others (constipation, sluggishness) hit me. I also fell off the eating well bandwagon a little, OK a lot. There seemed to be cake n choccy in my office e'ryday and, well, you know the rest. Anyway I decided to scale my dose back and creep up again as necessary. I still have noticeably clearer skin, even having eaten some foolishness this past week, yay!

For those ladies also taking spirulina, can you recommend a brand? I plan to incorporate this soon.


----------



## GirlTalk

luckiestdestiny said:


> Wow. Jogging at daylight. You're on it. Glad chlorella's giving you that type of get up and go. I have to exercise much later in the day but I have noticed that chlorella gives me tons of energy! And I've noticed a jump in hair growth. Like a huge spurt. But alas I'm in braids again! Either way it's like hair growth, hair growth (all good of course), then LEAP in hair growth. Pretty cool. I'm interested in seeing where I'll be end of summer and I'll assess whether I want to keep it there and cut, or cut off some of the layers and catch them up before proceeding. Either way. I'm sure my hair will be in much better shape. I am DEFINITELY noticing an increase in thickness and my hair is already thick so I'm happy and sad at the same time. Happy because I like thick hair. Sad because I like minimal work on wash day. Oh well, the price we pay for beauty. And in the grand scheme of things it's not something to complain about that's for sure!


Congrats luckiestdestiny on the energy & on the hair growth/thickness! How long have you been taking it & how much do you take? Keep up the good work, I pray we all can join in your chlorella success!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

GirlTalk said:


> Congrats luckiestdestiny on the energy & on the hair growth/thickness! How long have you been taking it & how much do you take? Keep up the good work, I pray we all can join in your chlorella success!


  Hey Girl Talk!

I do have more energy. tons, but not tons in the way you may think as  I was already HUGELY lacking in that area despite eating right because of health stuff. So the chlorella gave me way more energy than usual so I'm happy about that. However I'm still a little depleted but that's health stuff that takes time. As for the growth and thickness WOWZA!  And I'm talking thick. It's like parting (I can't think of a metaphor but think of something HUGE)---when I have to divide it for cornrows.  And I'm all natural so it's not "new growth" versus relaxer. It's just a heck of a lot thicker (and it was already thick so it's a crazy thickness party on my head)!  I've been taking chlorella for a little over two months now. I started it the last week of Jan.  I am at 12 grams but I alternate between 9 and 12. I don't know why don't ask me. Sometimes I take 3 scoops and sometimes four.  It just depends on my mood. I'm pretty high up so I don't think that it matters if I cut down sometimes.  HTH  I also eat well at 80 percent veggies 20 percent meat roughly most being fish and some chicken. When I say veggies I'm also including fruits and wholegrains but you get the idea. HTH


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Where's Muse at? I haven't seen her around here lately? Muse!  How's it going?

I know she was swamped with work.  I miss her.

It's like a part of the chlorella family has gone mia. 

I know she's coming back, though.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Maryofmagdal how's it going?


----------



## GirlTalk

luckiestdestiny said:


> Hey Girl Talk!
> 
> I do have more energy. tons, but not tons in the way you may think as I was already HUGELY lacking in that area despite eating right because of health stuff. So the chlorella gave me way more energy than usual so I'm happy about that. However I'm still a little depleted but that's health stuff that takes time. As for the growth and thickness WOWZA! And I'm talking thick. It's like parting (I can't think of a metaphor but think of something HUGE)---when I have to divide it for cornrows. And I'm all natural so it's not "new growth" versus relaxer. It's just a heck of a lot thicker (and it was already thick so it's a crazy thickness party on my head)! I've been taking chlorella for a little over two months now. I started it the last week of Jan. I am at 12 grams but I alternate between 9 and 12. I don't know why don't ask me. Sometimes I take 3 scoops and sometimes four. It just depends on my mood. I'm pretty high up so I don't think that it matters if I cut down sometimes. HTH I also eat well at 80 percent veggies 20 percent meat roughly most being fish and some chicken. When I say veggies I'm also including fruits and wholegrains but you get the idea. HTH


 
The hair thickness sounds great! Are you just noticing the thickness/growth this week, or sometime before? I too have a high intake of fruit because I have one of those Jack Lelaine juicers, but I only eat fish 2x's/week. It's been 9 days for me so I've got a ways to go. Keep us posted on your results!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

GirlTalk said:


> The hair thickness sounds great! Are you just noticing the thickness/growth this week, or sometime before? I too have a high intake of fruit because I have one of those Jack Lelaine juicers, but I only eat fish 2x's/week. It's been 9 days for me so I've got a ways to go. Keep us posted on your results!


 
Well I've been noticing that it's thicker since chlorella. But it's been two months of growth, so it's even more noticeable now and I just washed and conditioned on friday before braiding it back up and boy it was like a work out, just getting a straight part for my cornrows. It's not rough, though, it's very soft and silky, but it's a LOT of it.  I am natural, but it seems that the hair growing out now is really thick (since chlorella). As for fruit I eat it, but I try to limit it as my metabolism is really sluggish from thyroid stuff. But I do eat required amounts and I really up my veggies and fish! I also like whole grains too.   Fish 2x a week is better than most. At least you eat it Girl Talk! My friends keep commenting about my hair (when it's down) and they know I'm on a fish kick.  Yet they still can't bring themselves to eat more. Or even once a week. I do eat all kind of seafood to mix it up so my fish decodes for seafood. When they go out with me they know what I'm ordering...even if I'm at a mexican stand it's going to be shrimp or fish tacos, or if I'm at a greek restaurant you guessed it...fish.  If I eat italian even if it's alfredo it's going to be shrimp. sandwich? Fish! You guessed it.   Same is true when I go to japanese restaurants and order sushi. I used to be afraid to eat it until my friend explained that the vinegar cooks it so it's not raw.  Once I got over my fear, and tasted it, it was sooo good. I also eat tuna salad and stuff a lot (and I'm not a fan of Tuna but I am a fan of what it does to my skin and hair. I love other types of fish but NOT tuna and I still eat it because gosh darn it, it's so good for me!).  Occasionally I'll eat fried fish (love it but trying to stay away from the fried goodies).  Every type of seafood and fish but tuna I'm a fan of, so if it's good I'm eating it for sure.  

Your diet seems like you're off to a great start. The more fish anyone can incorporate the better. I'm not even worried about mercury cause chlorella takes out metals and toxins.  Doesn't mean I don't try to eat organic and good choices of seafood, though.

But I will say this,


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Continuation...
But I will say this, 
The more fish anyone can incorporate the better. I don't know what it is that just jump starts hair growth (about it). I know people say omegas but I've taken omega vits and stuff and nothing does it like fish to help slow hair growth combined with chlorella and nettle, the new growth is off the charts.


----------



## Chicagodiva

Congratulations ladies on the great results! I am joining in on the chlorella and I am so excited! After reading the success you all have had and doing some research of my own, I ordered a bottle of Source Naturals Tablets from Swanson Vitamins. I took my first dose yesterday, I started with 2G and plan to increase to 3G my 4th day.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Chicagodiva said:


> Congratulations ladies on the great results! I am joining in on the chlorella and I am so excited! After reading the success you all have had and doing some research of my own, I ordered a bottle of Source Naturals Tablets from Swanson Vitamins. I took my first dose yesterday, I started with 2G and plan to increase to 3G my 4th day.


 

Welcome! Can't wait to hear your results. Keep us posted. 
GREEN is GREAT!


----------



## mariofmagdal

Platinum said:


> I want to cry! I was on my way to Vitamin Shoppe to stock up on more Chlorella and *BOOM!* I had a blow out on my pickup truck.  All the used tire places are closed until Monday (I won't be here because I have to leave town this evening to deliver a load in Mississippi). I called a Tire Kingdom and they want to charge $250 for a new tire.  I ended up calling roadside assistance and had to get towed back to my house.
> 
> I think the tow truck driver felt sorry for me so he took me to Vitamin Shoppe so I could get what I need since it was only about 3/4 mile from where I had the blow out.


 

I have been there! Tow truck guys are wonderful!


----------



## mariofmagdal

pookiwah said:


> Hey girls, mini update and Q... I got up to 12g and then some of my detox symptoms disappeared but others (constipation, sluggishness) hit me. I also fell off the eating well bandwagon a little, OK a lot. There seemed to be cake n choccy in my office e'ryday and, well, you know the rest. Anyway I decided to scale my dose back and creep up again as necessary. I still have noticeably clearer skin, even having eaten some foolishness this past week, yay!
> 
> For those ladies also taking spirulina, can you recommend a brand? I plan to incorporate this soon.


 

Earthrise is the brand I use, mainly because they manufacture their own. I am well pleased.


----------



## ttlayli

Just checking in ladies; currently at 9 grams...will increase to 10 grams this weekend. 

Do I need to decrease now? I forgot..I know a lot of ladies have decreased once they hit a certain dosage, but Im not sure why you all do it.

Also, I have to get a surgery for my Crohn's...and my doc says I can't take certain medications for about 2 weeks...and I DON'T want to stop taking chorella for anybody!! It IS considered a food, right? And, nope my gastro doc does not know I'm taking chlorella because he wouldn't even want me taking it...

Should i be okay if I continue taking it, before the surgery and after...i'm hoping after because I need to HEAL.


----------



## MonaRae

I upped my Chlorellagm today to 4.  I will continue with 3g of Spirulina.  I don't have any aliments so I think I will max out a 5 unless there are other benefits to higher dosages.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mariofmagdal said:


> Earthrise is the brand I use, mainly because they manufacture their own. I am well pleased.


 
Hey mariofmagdal good to see ya!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

ttlayli said:


> Just checking in ladies; currently at 9 grams...will increase to 10 grams this weekend.
> 
> Do I need to decrease now? I forgot..I know a lot of ladies have decreased once they hit a certain dosage, but Im not sure why you all do it.
> 
> Also, I have to get a surgery for my Crohn's...and my doc says I can't take certain medications for about 2 weeks...and I DON'T want to stop taking chorella for anybody!! It IS considered a food, right? And, nope my gastro doc does not know I'm taking chlorella because he wouldn't even want me taking it...
> 
> Should i be okay if I continue taking it, before the surgery and after...i'm hoping after because I need to HEAL.


 
Chlorella is a food. It's full of all the vits and minerals the body needs.  Would he recommend you stop eating salad before a surgery?  You could tell him you've been eating veggies and also added a food  algae chlorella to your diet...is that okay?  I know you don't want to but if you really want to double check.  I haven't seen warnings about surgeries from taking chlorella.

BTW if you have chron's why would you lower unless you want to?  I am at 12 grams and I have Grave's and won't be lowering for months and months. I'll only lower to the maintanence dose when it goes to work on my illness, and hopefully helps it or cures it and the other stuff I have going on. The bigger doses are for illness, and also for vegetarians or those who don't have adequate protein sources so you can stay high forever if you really wanted to.  People lower to save money, if they aren't ill, if they have enough protein from elsewhere, etc after they get the benefits they want.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

MonaRae said:


> I upped my Chlorellagm today to 4. I will continue with 3g of Spirulina. I don't have any aliments so I think I will max out a 5 unless there are other benefits to higher dosages.


 
I think 6 is the recommended maintanence dose from the article I posted, but babydollhair has taken 3 grams successfully so why not five? It's up to you.   Good to hear from you.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

BTW everyone thanks for your skin recipes w/ chlorella and all the other stuff. I'll post it in the quick start guide in the next couple of days.  Because of you, others will be able to benefit and for that I owe much thanks!  Who knew a little chlorella thread would grow so big and help so many?  I thank God that I posted this info and others are able to be blessed from it and spread those blessings with their knowledge and information (including everyone's experiences with the chlorella).


----------



## luckiestdestiny

If anyone is getting rashes or breaking out (I got a couple pm's). Please know that it will go away. You are not alone. I had a tiny rash on my FACE by my eye for half a week and it went away. Chlorella is flushing those toxins out of your body. Drink lots of water, try to eat well (or at least most of the time) and ride it out. The end results will be well worth it.


----------



## *Michelle*

Ok, I read about about 150 pages...there is NO way I will ever catch up on this thread. 

Last Monday I tried the Bolthouse Greendrink, taste good but could NOT look at it...LOL! I've only drank 8oz per day. Obviously not enough...I will continue that and mid month I will add Chlorella tablets. I don't think I will like the powder.

I sure wish there was a summary of all this information. Thank you to everybody who has taken part in getting this information together and all the feedback!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

luckiestdestiny said:


> *As for the growth and thickness WOWZA! And I'm talking thick. It's like parting (I can't think of a metaphor but think of something HUGE)---when I have to divide it for cornrows. And I'm all natural so it's not "new growth" versus relaxer. It's just a heck of a lot thicker (and it was already thick so it's a crazy thickness party on my head)!*


 

me too girl, it really is crazy!!
I've  been wearing cornrows only since i've been on the "C-Train" lol.
I still keep up my regime but when i take the cornrows out, the thickness of my natural hair is unbelieveable!! I'M LOVING THIS


----------



## Blaque*Angel

luckiestdestiny said:


> Continuation...
> But I will say this,
> The more fish anyone can incorporate the better. I don't know what it is that just jump starts hair growth (about it). I know people say omegas but I've taken omega vits and stuff and nothing does it like fish to help slow hair growth combined with chlorella and nettle, the new growth is off the charts.


 
add eggs to that list  

i've upped my protein dramatically and lowered my carbs, mostly i'm eating fish, veg, eggs,meat, salads and gallons of water.
my hair, skin and body is thanking me for it


----------



## Blaque*Angel

ttlayli said:


> Just checking in ladies; currently at 9 grams...will increase to 10 grams this weekend.
> 
> Do I need to decrease now? I forgot..I know a lot of ladies have decreased once they hit a certain dosage, but Im not sure why you all do it.
> 
> Also, I have to get a surgery for my Crohn's...and my doc says I can't take certain medications for about 2 weeks...and I DON'T want to stop taking chorella for anybody!! It IS considered a food, right? And, nope my gastro doc does not know I'm taking chlorella because he wouldn't even want me taking it...
> 
> Should i be okay if I continue taking it, before the surgery and after...i'm hoping after because I need to HEAL.


 
my surgery incisions have gotten so soft. they healed and went hard but since i started chlorella the incisions are softening and beginning to look like my normal skin which i'm very happy with, the incisions were only very small but are fading/blending with my skin


----------



## Blaque*Angel

wow 93 pages long already!!! 

ok,me and two of my sisters have noticed spirulina makes your menstrual cycle longer 

mine stopped after 4 days then restarted 

sister no1 went on for 7 days, sister no2 cycle lasted 6!!! 

our periods usually last for 2-4 days...

luckily chlorella has made mines pain free, but i miss my short cycles!! 
its the second month of this now


----------



## Blaque*Angel

who's heard of bio chlorella?

it is supposed to be one of the leading brands.

here are some great testimonials: http://www.biochlorella.com/customers.html


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Blaque*Angel said:


> add eggs to that list
> 
> i've upped my protein dramatically and lowered my carbs, mostly i'm eating fish, veg, eggs,meat, salads and gallons of water.
> my hair, skin and body is thanking me for it


 
Sounds like you're also a fat burning machine! 
Plus you've really increased your health, skin, and hair growth potential with that diet! 
I do eat eggs every morning for breakfast. They're the fastest thing when you're on the go...hmmm


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Pixel Lady said:


> Ok, I read about about 150 pages...there is NO way I will ever catch up on this thread.
> 
> Last Monday I tried the Bolthouse Greendrink, taste good but could NOT look at it...LOL! I've only drank 8oz per day. Obviously not enough...I will continue that and mid month I will add Chlorella tablets. I don't think I will like the powder.
> 
> I sure wish there was a summary of all this information. Thank you to everybody who has taken part in getting this information together and all the feedback!


 Welcome Pixel Lady
Don't fret, you just need post 1 and 2 to get started: it contains a quick start guide. When you're starting I'm sure any of the ladies who've been in it for the long haul will be glad to chime in and help if I'm not around. In addition some of the newbies may be experiencing something similar (as chlorella works on each body different) and might be able to chime in


----------



## Urban

People finished all the juice in the house!! So I have to take my chlorella with water today :S .... I'm getting used to the taste though ... it's not so bad. But the spirullina!! Man!! And it sticks to my teeth too!


----------



## AllieCat0817

I am on the chlorella bandwagon!  And spirulina.  I read that one should take twice as much spirulina as chlorella.  So if I do 6g of chlorella I'll do 12g of spirulina.


----------



## mariofmagdal

AllieCat0817 said:


> I am on the chlorella bandwagon! And spirulina. I read that one should take twice as much spirulina as chlorella. So if I do 6g of chlorella I'll do 12g of spirulina.


 

You have the ratio correct, but you don't have to start out that way, work your way up to it so you can see the response of your body. Do enjoy, it is a great GREEN combo!


----------



## mariofmagdal

Urban said:


> People finished all the juice in the house!! So I have to take my chlorella with water today :S .... I'm getting used to the taste though ... it's not so bad. But the spirullina!! Man!! And it sticks to my teeth too!


 
I know what you mean, the juice does not last in my house either.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Blaque*Angel said:


> wow 93 pages long already!!!
> 
> ok,me and two of my sisters have noticed spirulina makes your menstrual cycle longer
> 
> mine stopped after 4 days then restarted
> 
> sister no1 went on for 7 days, sister no2 cycle lasted 6!!!
> 
> our periods usually last for 2-4 days...
> 
> luckily chlorella has made mines pain free, but i miss my short cycles!!
> its the second month of this now


 

The body is re-adjusting, your cycles will return to normal. It's a great GREEN combo!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

luckiestdestiny said:


> Sounds like you're also a fat burning machine!
> Plus you've really increased your health, skin, and hair growth potential with that diet!
> I do eat eggs every morning for breakfast. They're the fastest thing when you're on the go...hmmm


 
yes, i need to get rid of my "babies weight!" lol

when i had this diet in 2004 it was the healthiest i felt and the best i've looked in my life 

eggs are yummy, fast and very convienient.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Urban said:


> People finished all the juice in the house!! So I have to take my chlorella with water today :S .... I'm getting used to the taste though ... it's not so bad. *But the spirullina!! Man!! And it sticks to my teeth too*!


 

lol, i know!! greeeen teeeththis happened to me the first time i drank it in water,it did not want to move, no matter how much i brushed them!


----------



## alexstin

Whimsy said:


> Is anyone else's apetite totally gone? I have no cravings whatsoever and almost forget to eat... is this normal?




I've been experiencing this the last few days. This is unbelievable for me as I love to eat.  My nails are whiter and yesterday I looked in the mirror and noticed my eyelashes have gotten longer. That made my day!!!!!


----------



## kryolnapps

mariofmagdal said:


> I know what you mean, the juice does not last in my house either.


 
We are 4 adults at home on chlorella and juice doesn't last either!

I'm still holding steady at 12g. I'm doing great! 

Let's recap what I've been through in the last 2 months or so of being on chlorella:

-real detox symptoms around 5g: cold like symptoms, a lot of mucus production (nose, throat, even vaginal, thank you whoever said that it could happen down there as well) 

I recovered from that quickly and moved on to green odorless poo, stronger whiter nails, longer eyelashes, softer skin. 

As for my hair, I've noticed that my growth is much softer, almost like a different texture from the rest of my hair. What I mean is that my growth is not coming as tightly coiled as before. It's easier to detangle. I wonder in the long run if my texture will really change. I love that I can detangle my hair easily, but I also love my microscopic coils, I hope they don't disapear.

What I've been truly enjoying is that feeling of well being from the inside out and reading about everyone's progress!

I don't want to bring the soy subject again, but I just needed to say that I was consuming a lot of soy. I found a lump on my breast and got it checked. Thank God it was not cancerous. Upon reading further on soy, I noticed that in was in a lot of things I was eating, without even realizing it (ex: soy lethicin) on top of eating tofu, drinking soy milk in my ceral, shakes, tea, miso soup, edemame, etc. I reduced my soy consumption and the lump went away! My breast were not as full anymore, but that's ok, I'd rather be healthy than have bigger boobs!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

mariofmagdal said:


> The body is re-adjusting, your cycles will return to normal. It's a great GREEN combo!


 
thank you dear, i read a few things online that say the same thing. so i'll hang in there and pray it passes soon.


----------



## alexstin

Those who reported longer eyelashes. Have they gotten even longer since you first noticed the growth?


----------



## mariofmagdal

Whimsy said:


> Is anyone else's apetite totally gone? I have no cravings whatsoever and almost forget to eat... is this normal? I don't want to lose any weight.


 
Well, I could stand to lose a few pounds, need for speed. 

I have noticed the same, lately I have to remember to take my GREENS!


----------



## ADB

Ok, I have been taking chlorella for about a month and my hair already looks noticeably longer!!!   My husband even commented about it when I came home from the salon.  I think it grew 1 inch or more this month.

I have also noticed less appetite.  I think I have loss a little weight around my stomach area.

My eyes are whiter and my skin is clear and bright.


----------



## GirlTalk

alexstin said:


> Those who reported longer eyelashes. Have they gotten even longer since you first noticed the growth?


Can't say for certain yet, this is my first day noticing longer eyelashes. When I have my chlorella this evening, this will be day 10 for me (I skipped 1 day by mistake). Can't wait to see what else is to come beside my regularity, energy, restful sleep & long eyelashes!


----------



## Denise11

Whimsy said:


> Is anyone else's apetite totally gone? I have no cravings whatsoever and almost forget to eat... is this normal? I don't want to lose any weight.



I've been this way for many years. It sounds like a good thing, but it's not. At first you will lose weight, but after some time, you'll start GAINING weight.


----------



## GirlTalk

Blaque*Angel said:


> my surgery incisions have gotten so soft. they healed and went hard but since i started chlorella the incisions are softening and beginning to look like my normal skin which i'm very happy with, the incisions were only very small but are fading/blending with my skin


 Congrats, that is good to know, must have some tremendous healing properties!


----------



## GirlTalk

ADB said:


> Ok, I have been taking chlorella for about a month and my hair already looks noticeably longer!!! My husband even commented about it when I came home from the salon. I think it grew 1 inch or more this month.
> 
> I have also noticed less appetite. I think I have loss a little weight around my stomach area.
> 
> My eyes are whiter and my skin is clear and bright.


My brother just told me that my eyes look whiter, gotta luv chlorella!


----------



## BeautifulFlower

Checking in....Since Chlorella one month ago (or more): 

- Skin is completely acne free, brighter, remaining scars are almost gone...clear skin is so sexy
- Hair is definitely longer, I did a trim (1-2inches)before I started and its back to its starting point plus the sides growing so fast
- Nails are strong...they always used to tear at the corner or flake (weird i know) apart...no more
- Up to 9gr on powder and Naked GM
- Sound sleep and I wake up earlier and alert
- Very regular...I take the drink at night before bed...I wake up to fading scars and a good dark green BM (TMI)
- Less appetite which is bad for me so gonna start being more conscious to eat just because
- Got my mom on it
- God is Good --- not because of CHL though...lol


----------



## BeautifulFlower

I know CHL and SPR are the great green combo...

But do I have to do them both? Why should I do them both?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

my hair is growing ...fast!! Its so funny, it grows faster in the back than the front so when I stretched out a curl in the back I was like  

I'm so happy!! I'm eating more fish and I am going to incorporate more eggs in my diet too...so that I can boost my hair growth even further. :superbanana:


----------



## JFemme

*checking in* (the noob)

I'm luving the updates, ladies...

keep 'em coming...


----------



## Platinum

I've been taking 6 grams of Chlorella now. I have more energy than I did a few weeks ago. The only thing I don't like is that my eyes aren't getting whiter, it's almost like it's doing the opposite. I hope I'm still detoxing. I'm enjoying smoother skin and stronger nails though.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Denise11 said:


> I've been this way for many years. It sounds like a good thing, but it's not. At first you will lose weight, but after some time, you'll start GAINING weight.


 

Not if you continue to eat. I've been on chlorella for two months and was over 160 and am now in the early 140's (weight fluctuates a pound or two here and there but I don't sweat it. I was originally up to 229 after radioactive iodine so I don't worry about fluctuations as long as I'm going down). I'll probably be posting pics of me before and after some time this summer after I get to my ideal weight. Chlorella has helped.  So anyways, if you continue to eat you won't have that problem. If anyone does not eat of course the body will think it's starving itself and then it will hold on to anything you eat thus making you gain.

So the solution is to continue eating even if you're not hungry. You can reduce the amount if you want but just remember to eat.

Also I should add chlorella only balances the body and metabolism. If you're already skinny you're not going to lose because your metabolism is already working efficiently. It's only going to aid those whose bodies are unbalanced and overweight in that way.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

ADB said:


> Ok, I have been taking chlorella for about a month and my hair already looks noticeably longer!!! My husband even commented about it when I came home from the salon. I think it grew 1 inch or more this month.
> 
> I have also noticed less appetite. I think I have loss a little weight around my stomach area.
> 
> My eyes are whiter and my skin is clear and bright.


 

Sounds like excellent results to me.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

prettyfaceANB said:


> Checking in....Since Chlorella one month ago (or more):
> 
> - Skin is completely acne free, brighter, remaining scars are almost gone...clear skin is so sexy
> - Hair is definitely longer, I did a trim (1-2inches)before I started and its back to its starting point plus the sides growing so fast
> - Nails are strong...they always used to tear at the corner or flake (weird i know) apart...no more
> - Up to 9gr on powder and Naked GM
> - Sound sleep and I wake up earlier and alert
> - Very regular...I take the drink at night before bed...I wake up to fading scars and a good dark green BM (TMI)
> - Less appetite which is bad for me so gonna start being more conscious to eat just because
> - Got my mom on it
> - God is Good --- not because of CHL though...lol


 

Thanks so much for the update.  Sounds like things are going well.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

prettyfaceANB said:


> I know CHL and SPR are the great green combo...
> 
> But do I have to do them both? Why should I do them both?


 
Maybe maryofmagdal will chime in. They're both different.

However I'm not doing both so I can't chime in on spirulina.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

AtlantaJJ said:


> my hair is growing ...fast!! Its so funny, it grows faster in the back than the front so when I stretched out a curl in the back I was like
> 
> I'm so happy!! I'm eating more fish and I am going to incorporate more eggs in my diet too...so that I can boost my hair growth even further. :superbanana:


 
Atlanta that sounds wonderful.  You'll also notice even more luster in your skin too from the fish and perhaps hair growth too!

Congrats on the hair growth!


----------



## mariofmagdal

prettyfaceANB said:


> I know CHL and SPR are the great green combo...
> 
> But do I have to do them both? Why should I do them both?


 

In the short sum of things, no real reason to do them both. They really go hand in hand and do very similar things in the body. For the most part, Spirulina is a Blue/Green Algae, and Chlorella is a Green Algae. Both are known as micro-algae and are rich in Chlorophyll which has the therapeutic actions. Because Spirulina/Chlorella contain plentiful supplies of chlorophyll, they can be considered blood-building foods. Chlorella has more Chlorophyll than Spirulina and Spirulina has more protein. You would actually have to take more Spirulina to get the same effects of Chlorella, the ratio is 2:1 Spirulina:Chlorella.

Briefly I will list the properties of Chlorophyll:

Inhibits the growth of bacteria in aerobic yeasts and fungal infections, wounds, and in the digestive tract.

Deodorizes and sanitizes the body, is effective against bad breath and a toxic colon as well.

Can help to decrease tooth decay and gum disease when used orally.

Works as a natural anti-inflammatory in conditions such as arthritis, skin inflammations, sore throat, pancreatitis, gingivitis and stomach and intestinal irritation.

Builds the blood and nutritionally supports the body, especially if in a weakened condition.

Helps to stimulate the regeneration of tissue.

Promotes friendly intestinal flora which helps to ensure proper elimination and disease resistance.

Has the ability to enrich the blood and treat anemia. The molecular structure of chlorophyll is quite similar to hemoglobin (red blood cells).

Chlorophyll is sometimes called the "blood of plant life."

Specifically, Spirulina is the highest plant source of beta-carotene, vitamin B 12, and gamma linolenic acid (GLA). It contains more beta-carotene than carrot sources and 250% more vitamin B12 than liver. Spirulina is comprised of 65 to 70% of protein and provides all eight essential proteins. While beef is comprised of 18% protein, Spirulina is at least 65% protein. In addition, 80% of the protein content of Spirulina is assimilated by the body as compared to 20% for beef. The calcium content of Spirulina is 26 times that of milk. 

There is so much more to this, but I tried to be very basic as to not overwhelm. You could very well do just one. Chlorella would be the less expensive option because you can take less and get the same results for the most part. Spirulina is not for everyone, so do additional research and make an informed decision. We know that persons with thyroid diseases may not be able to take Spirulina, it depends upon the individual, some can while others can't.

GREEN is GREAT, I am happy to be GREEN.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Everything GREEN is great! Sorry to say, I had to cut 10 beautiful nails, they were too long! 

I could not get the camera man to work with me today, so I will try for a pic update on the hair growth by midweek, when I co-wash. I know I have had some serious growth, I can see it. No rollerset this week, I can't hang with that just yet. (the idea makes me crazy)  So, my pic will be one of stretched hair.

Otherwise, everything is great! I have a more busy schedule than normal due to outside of work activities, the good news is I have the energy needed to complete so many tasks. Two months ago, I could not say the same. Going GREEN has made a significant difference in my energy level and overall well being. I have even lost some pounds. I am happy about.

For those of you feeling you are not yet getting the full benefits, hang in there, once you get there, I promise you won't want to ever turn back. GREEN for LIFE!


----------



## BrandNew

Hey guys, can anyone tell me why the Chinese chlorella isn't good? My roommate just bought some after I told her about it and she got Chinese chlorella from Vitamin World.


----------



## Lebiya

Blaque*Angel said:


> who's heard of bio chlorella?
> 
> it is supposed to be one of the leading brands.
> 
> here are some great testimonials: http://www.biochlorella.com/customers.html


 

..I was considering to order from here until I saw the prices


----------



## mariofmagdal

BrandNew said:


> Hey guys, can anyone tell me why the Chinese chlorella isn't good? My roommate just bought some after I told her about it and she got Chinese chlorella from Vitamin World.


 

If I am not mistaken, I believe it had something to do with the manufacturing/processing of chinese chlorella. Vitamin World, however states that they carefully manufacture their own chinese chlorella according to it's label. She might be okay if she indeed got the Vitamin World brand.

Because Blue/Green algae usually grows among water that may appear to be stagnant or unclean, it has been, on occasion, associated wth bacterial contamination. If it is purchased from a reliable source, it should be one of the most naturally sterile foods found in nature.

Also, she wants it to be the kind where the cell wall has been cracked/broken, otherwise it's absorbtion/digestive properties will be poor. I believe it has been reported that this extra step/processing is not done by all manufactuers.

Pehaps if others have more info, they will chime in.

It's great to be GREEN.


----------



## cutenss

Hi,
When do you think it is best to start increasing the dosages of chrollea and spirulina.  I started taking ti on Friday, April 3.  I am taking 2g chrollea and 3g of spirullina.  I was thinking every week, or is that too soon?  Also, I am going to start incorparating kelp soon.  I am not "green" yet, but I hope to be soon.  Am I behind?  (no pun entended)

Sorry for so many questions...YEAH GREEN!


----------



## mariofmagdal

cutenss said:


> Hi,
> When do you think it is best to start increasing the dosages of chrollea and spirulina. I started taking ti on Friday, April 3. I am taking 2g chrollea and 3g of spirullina. I was thinking every week, or is that too soon? Also, I am going to start incorparating kelp soon. I am not "green" yet, but I hope to be soon. Am I behind?  (no pun entended)
> 
> Sorry for so many questions...YEAH GREEN!


 
I increased mine weekly, but your body will tell you. No, you are not behind. If you start to detox, make sure you increase your water intake, this can't be stressed enough, as it will make your detox easier to bear, and pass quickly.

It's great being GREEN for sure!


----------



## shyrock

Hi everyone I am another newbie thats been lurking around and peeking, I was reading up about a month ago on this ran out and got me some SN brand and did good for about 3wks and then got really sick. I started vomiting and really feeling sick to my stomach, that really scared me and I backed off, I was taking about 6g I think because I was trying to increase slowly. Could it be I am allergic to it? This is my first post so I feel a lil weird asking questions but reading about all this progress with you all I just had to say something.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

shyrock said:


> Hi everyone I am another newbie thats been lurking around and peeking, I was reading up about a month ago on this ran out and got me some SN brand and did good for about 3wks and then got really sick. I started vomiting and really feeling sick to my stomach, that really scared me and I backed off, I was taking about 6g I think because I was trying to increase slowly. Could it be I am allergic to it? This is my first post so I feel a lil weird asking questions but reading about all this progress with you all I just had to say something.


 
Others had this problem and weren't allergic just sensitive. But monitor. What you should do is cut to the lowest amount you can and stay there for a couple of weeks (only if you don't continue vomiting of course) and increase your water intake. If you take it w/ food do the opposite. If you don't take it w/ food, take it w/ food. Each person's body is different and you need to find what works for you.  If you can tolerate that amount for a couple weeks, then increase, really slowly! It may take you a few months to get to 6g whereas someone else can easily go there. That's okay though because slow and steady still wins the race. If you're taking tablets, only take one or two and go up from there in a couple weeks. And I mean, don't increase for at least that long as your body rests and adjusts. You will continue to increase just as slowly. If you're on powder take 1/8th a teaspon or the tiniest amount you can. 

You'll get back to six, just slowly. HTh

If  you are still vomiting after taking the lower dose and doing the suggestions above for a couple days discontinue use as you are probably allergic.


----------



## Urban

shyrock said:


> Hi everyone I am another newbie thats been lurking around and peeking, I was reading up about a month ago on this ran out and got me some SN brand and did good for about 3wks and then got really sick. I started vomiting and really feeling sick to my stomach, that really scared me and I backed off, I was taking about 6g I think because I was trying to increase slowly. Could it be I am allergic to it? This is my first post so I feel a lil weird asking questions but reading about all this progress with you all I just had to say something.


 
I'm so glad you posted this, because I've been so sick today. Mostly feeling really nauseous and lethargic nono:. The only thing that's changed is I took the chlorella with nothing but water. Normally it's mixed with juice and spirullina. I think I'll skip my dose for today because I have a test in the morning. I'll start again tomorrow, making sure it's mixed...


----------



## DaughterOfZion1

luckiestdestiny said:


> I don't know what kind you have. Source naturals one teaspoon is three grams.  And also if you put a heap you got a lot more than that as source naturals requires a regular teaspoon not a heap.



I have source natural.

Do you use a regular teaspoon?


----------



## LivingDoll

Hi ladies! I've been lurking in this thread, trying to learn as much as I can before I jumped in. I purchased the VitaminShoppe brand Super Chlorella pills. They are 1000mg each. The first day, I took one and experienced immediate bloating and gas. The second day, I cut a pill in half and have only been taking a half dose since Saturday. All is well except I've been experiencing some menstrual spotting (or what looks like menstrual spotting). Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## LivingDoll

BUMPING for advice...


----------



## TonicaG

Hi Ladies,

I'd like to chime in and say that I'm an undercover Chlorella bandwagon member.  I've been taking this product for about six days and I can honestly say that my face is absolutely glowing!  I can also report that I feel some activity on my scalp!!!  I'm planning on completing my vitamins because I don't want them to go to waste but once I'm done with them, Chlorella will be the only supplement that I'll consume.

A million and one thanks to the lovely ladies that introduced this supplement to the board, you and the supplement is indeed a Godsend!  I'm telling everyone about this!!!!


----------



## silkii_locks

Wow, I don't know what's going today but I got sick from my chlorella today as well.  I mean really sick, I've had 3 violent vomiting spells since 11:00 am.  I guess I'll just try cutting my dose back down to 3 grams or lower.  If I still continue to get sick I guess I will just have to stop taking it.


----------



## Candycane044

silkii_locks said:


> Wow, I don't know what's going today but I got sick from my chlorella today as well.  I mean really sick, I've had 3 violent vomiting spells since 11:00 am.  I guess I'll just try cutting my dose back down to 3 grams or lower.  If I still continue to get sick I guess I will just have to stop taking it.



I'm terribly sorry to hear this.  How many grams were you taking when you experienced this? And do you believe it may have been something you ate that didn't mesh well with the chlorella?  Nonetheless I hope you feel better!


----------



## lwilliams1922

I've only been taking CHL for a week now, but as a side note 2 of my kids and DH got a stomach bug.  Things came out both ways for a few days.

Me and the oldest child (both on CHL)  never got it.  So just keep in mind it may or may not be related to CHL


----------



## silkii_locks

Candycane044 said:


> I'm terribly sorry to hear this. How many grams were you taking when you experienced this? And do you believe it may have been something you ate that didn't mesh well with the chlorella? Nonetheless I hope you feel better!


 
Hi, I was taking 3 teaspoons of source naturals powder.  Which is supposed to be 9 grams.  I usually mix it with orange juice but today I mixed it with apple juice and as soon as it hit my stomach I felt this awfull wave of nausea for a few seconds then it went away so I thought I would be ok.  So about 30 minutes later I went for my morning walk and when I came back to desk I was so sick I barely made it to the rest room in time.  I feel a lot better though now.  Thanks.


----------



## Candycane044

silkii_locks said:


> Hi, I was taking 3 teaspoons of source naturals powder.  Which is supposed to be 9 grams.  I usually mix it with orange juice but today I mixed it with apple juice and as soon as it hit my stomach I felt this awfull wave of nausea for a few seconds then it went away so I thought I would be ok.  So about 30 minutes later I went for my morning walk and when I came back to desk I was so sick I barely made it to the rest room in time.  I feel a lot better though now.  Thanks.



That's awful! I'm glad you're feeling better.  It seems like switching juices is such a minor thing, but I guess not.


----------



## Scorpimini14720

Hi ladies, a quick update. I have been taking CHL & Spirulina for about 8 weeks now. I am still at 8-9 g of CHL and only 5-6 g of Spirulina. Although I still have not noticed any weight loss (I am going to throw my scale in the garbage!!!!), my SO noticed that I look firmer and toned. Yay!!! I finally realized that my skin has cleared up, I look like I have been sunbathing. My skin, face & body look even and bronzed. 
I haven't noticed any hair growth, but I hope that is because I see my hair length everyday. Maybe by the end of the month I can suprise myself. My cycle ended again this month on the fourth day. It usually lasts 5-6 days and was over on the third and I was cautious for the fourth day. I didn't have any cramping or mood swings either. (I know my SO was happy)

Totally of topic, Alexstin, I think you have really nice arms and back definition, your avatar is what I am aiming for.


----------



## mariofmagdal

LivingDoll said:


> Hi ladies! I've been lurking in this thread, trying to learn as much as I can before I jumped in. I purchased the VitaminShoppe brand Super Chlorella pills. They are 1000mg each. The first day, I took one and experienced immediate bloating and gas. The second day, I cut a pill in half and have only been taking a half dose since Saturday. All is well except I've been experiencing some menstrual spotting (or what looks like menstrual spotting). Has anyone else experienced this?


 

Detox. You did right to cut the pill in half, if it made you uncomfortable. The menstrual symptoms are normal and will pass, it's just the body getting re-adjusted, as this is a bloodbuilding food.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## yodie

Hi Ladies,

I'm sad to say that I have to take a hiatus from chlorella right now.  My hair is doing something totally different and I need to go through the process of elimination.  I am so sad!! 

I try so hard with my hair and another setback. I stopped a few other things as well.  So, we'll see. 

Oh, I think my cycle is finally appearing.  I had to go searching for it and I see some "happenings."

Wishing you ladies all the best chlorella has to offer.  I'll post again sometime in June or July.


----------



## mariofmagdal

silkii_locks said:


> Wow, I don't know what's going today but I got sick from my chlorella today as well. I mean really sick, I've had 3 violent vomiting spells since 11:00 am. I guess I'll just try cutting my dose back down to 3 grams or lower. If I still continue to get sick I guess I will just have to stop taking it.


 

Sorry to hear it has made you sick. Have you done anything different? You say back down to 3g, what were you up to?  Backing down the dose will help, even if you go lower than 3g, increase very slowly, allow your body to tell you when. Drink more water.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

DaughterOfZion1 said:


> I have source natural.
> 
> Do you use a regular teaspoon?


 
Yes. First I used one of those scoop teaspoons for measuring that comes with another item. But I used that to see how much to fill up a regular teaspoon and it really is just a leaveled teaspoon, not a heap.


----------



## LivingDoll

mariofmagdal said:


> Detox. You did right to cut the pill in half, if it made you uncomfortable. The menstrual symptoms are normal and will pass, it's just the body getting re-adjusted, as this is a bloodbuilding food.
> 
> Welcome aboard!


 

Thank you for answering. I started detoxing immediately which I didn't expect. I tried to find info on menstrual spotting and supplementation but there was NOTHING. I feel better already and have noticed that the spotting is decreasing a little each day. Thanks again!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

silkii_locks said:


> Wow, I don't know what's going today but I got sick from my chlorella today as well. I mean really sick, I've had 3 violent vomiting spells since 11:00 am. I guess I'll just try cutting my dose back down to 3 grams or lower. If I still continue to get sick I guess I will just have to stop taking it.


 

Your dose needs to be less than one gram.  If you can go back to mg like 350 mg.  Or if you have the teaspoon you need like 1/8 to 1/16th The SMALLEST AMOUNT.  You need to take my advice from earlier.  You need lots of water and you need either take it with food if you're not, or without food if you are already.  

In addition make sure you're chlorella is yaeyama or japanese and not chinese.  

If these things don't work you'll have to discontinue.

In addition you will stay at this amount for a couple of weeks before slowly increasing as you happen to be super sensitive to chlorella. It may take you 3 months to get to the grams you want or more, but at least you'll get there.  

If this doesn't work please discontinue. HTH
Feel free to pm me w/ questions as this technique has worked for many others.


----------



## silkii_locks

luckiestdestiny said:


> Your dose needs to be less than one gram. If you can go back to mg like 350 mg. Or if you have the teaspoon you need like 1/8 to 1/16th The SMALLEST AMOUNT. You need to take my advice from earlier. You need lots of water and you need either take it with food if you're not, or without food if you are already.
> 
> In addition make sure you're chlorella is yaeyama or japanese and not chinese.
> 
> If these things don't work you'll have to discontinue.
> 
> In addition you will stay at this amount for a couple of weeks before slowly increasing as you happen to be super sensitive to chlorella. It may take you 3 months to get to the grams you want or more, but at least you'll get there.
> 
> If this doesn't work please discontinue. HTH
> Feel free to pm me w/ questions as this technique has worked for many others.


 
Thank you so much.  I was up to 9 grams but I do happen to have the tiny measuring spoons so I'll use those.  I also wasn't taking it with food, I'll do that too.  I'll update on what happens.  Thanks again to everyone else as well.


----------



## IndianAngel22

sheba1 said:


> Hey there, IndianAngel!  Just wanted to point out that 1 tablespoon equals 3 teaspoons equals, approximately, 9 grams of chlorella.  Just wanted to point that out so you didn't inadvertently take more than you'd intended.



I think I meant teaspoon? I can't remember. Whichever one equals 3g


----------



## alexstin

Scorpimini14720 said:


> Hi ladies, a quick update. I have been taking CHL & Spirulina for about 8 weeks now. I am still at 8-9 g of CHL and only 5-6 g of Spirulina. Although I still have not noticed any weight loss (I am going to throw my scale in the garbage!!!!), my SO noticed that I look firmer and toned. Yay!!! I finally realized that my skin has cleared up, I look like I have been sunbathing. My skin, face & body look even and bronzed.
> I haven't noticed any hair growth, but I hope that is because I see my hair length everyday. Maybe by the end of the month I can suprise myself. My cycle ended again this month on the fourth day. It usually lasts 5-6 days and was over on the third and I was cautious for the fourth day. I didn't have any cramping or mood swings either. (I know my SO was happy)
> 
> *Totally of topic, Alexstin, I think you have really nice arms and back definition, your avatar is what I am aiming for.*





Thank you! I'm aiming for that too, been eating too much. Getting ready for summer!   DH asks, "you really see a difference between then and now" and I'm like "Uh, yeah."


----------



## shyrock

Thank you for your reply and I will try maybe in a couple of days because that was a terrible feeling I haven't been sick like that in years,but it was weird because it was ok for about 3wks or more. I will try it I wanna be careful not to hurt me trying to cure this skin of mine lol.


----------



## GirlTalk

Hi Chlorella Users,
I'm down to 2 slow bowel movements per day from 4! LOL. Could I be approaching constipation or am I almost thoroughly cleansed out? I am approaching day 11.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

My cycle started, however it is extremely light.  It used to be very heavy, due to my usage of iud.  Is this typical?  I've only been on 1 gm of chl for 1 week, this is week two and i'm up to 2 gms.  I haven't read everything, but was curious to know if anyone else experienced this.

~not that i'm complaining


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> My cycle started, however it is extremely light. It used to be very heavy, due to my usage of iud. Is this typical? I've only been on 1 gm of chl for 1 week, this is week two and i'm up to 2 gms. I haven't read everything, but was curious to know if anyone else experienced this.
> 
> ~not that i'm complaining


 I experienced less cramping and lighter on day 2 and on (w/ a shorter cycle of about 3-4 days instead of 5-6).  Day one though is heavy! But it still doesn't hurt, w/ day 2 and three being really light. Usually lasting 3 days sometimes 4.  So my cycle has changed since taking chlorella. I think everybody's different and have heard different responses to their cycles.  Good for you! Lighter period is certainly a good thing.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

GirlTalk said:


> Hi Chlorella Users,
> I'm down to 2 slow bowel movements per day from 4! LOL. Could I be approaching constipation or am I almost thoroughly cleansed out? I am approaching day 11.


 

I think it's starting to rebalance. If you approach constipation cut back your dosage until you get over it. Although, I don't think that's the case. 2 bms a day is NOT a bad thing. 4 was excessive so it was probably really cleaning you out!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks LuckiestD for the speedy response.  I cramped heavily last week, premenstrual, but i've been okay since....i'll take chl for lighter periods alone, doggone it!


----------



## GirlTalk

luckiestdestiny said:


> I think it's starting to rebalance. If you approach constipation cut back your dosage until you get over it. Although, I don't think that's the case. 2 bms a day is NOT a bad thing. 4 was excessive so it was probably really cleaning you out!


Thanks for the feedback! I may have been severly clogged!


----------



## sqzbly1908

luckiestdestiny said:


> I experienced less cramping and lighter on day 2 and on (w/ a shorter cycle of about 3-4 days instead of 5-6).  Day one though is heavy! But it still doesn't hurt, w/ day 2 and three being really light. Usually lasting 3 days sometimes 4.  So my cycle has changed since taking chlorella. I think everybody's different and have heard different responses to their cycles.  Good for you! Lighter period is certainly a good thing.



Mine actually came a week early and it is substantially lighter - I am going on  my 3rd week of Chlorella - no cramping or mood swings - lovely....


----------



## luckiestdestiny

silkii_locks said:


> Thank you so much. I was up to 9 grams but I do happen to have the tiny measuring spoons so I'll use those. I also wasn't taking it with food, I'll do that too. I'll update on what happens. Thanks again to everyone else as well.


 
Don't hesitate to pm me! I want to make sure you're okay. Especially when you're about to increase so we can determine together how fast or slow you can go. I'm not a doc, but have done much research and have worked with a few others who have had the same problem and helped them too so if I can help I'll be glad to.


----------



## HealthyHair2007

Started making my shakes yesterday with Soy Milk with Vanilla. I was shocked it tasted so good. It actually tasted better than the skim milk. I am using 6 oz of Soy milk, 1 scoop of vanilla protein mix, two kinds of frozen fruit and 3g of ChL.
I am drinking one shake a day as a meal replacement. Things are going pretty good.
Cheers Ladies.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

HealthyHair2007 said:


> Started making my shakes yesterday with Soy Milk with Vanilla. I was shocked it tasted so good. It actually tasted better than the skim milk. I am using 6 oz of Soy milk, 1 scoop of vanilla protein mix, two kinds of frozen fruit and 3g of ChL.
> I am drinking one shake a day as a meal replacement. Things are going pretty good.
> Cheers Ladies.


 
That sounds like a good idea. Using your drink as a meal replacement as you have so much protein, sounds like a smart way to stay on top of it.  The only thing I'd monitor is the fruit but that depends on how much more you're eating during the day and how much you usually eat...and adjust accordingly (IMO I know!). Please let us know how this works for you as a whole!  Thanks for checking in HealthyHair2007


----------



## HealthyHair2007

I usually use the small bags from Krogers. I'd say I use probably a serving each. Right now now peaches and black cherry's are really tasting good.  I can make the bags stretch at least 5 or 6 days and that's with having one shake a day.


----------



## Jaxhair

Blaque*Angel said:


> wow 93 pages long already!!!
> 
> ok,me and two of my sisters have noticed spirulina makes your menstrual cycle longer
> 
> mine stopped after 4 days then restarted
> 
> sister no1 went on for 7 days, sister no2 cycle lasted 6!!!
> 
> our periods usually last for 2-4 days...
> 
> luckily chlorella has made mines pain free, but i miss my short cycles!!
> its the second month of this now



My cycle this month was the shortest ever. Had just 1 day proper bleed and tapered off on day 2. Started evening of 3rd, 4th was full blown but light, 5th was tapering off and just spotting by the evening of the 5th. Love green! 

How're you ladies? Hope all are well. Work's keeping me away from forums, lol!!!


----------



## Jaxhair

whimsy said:
			
		

> Is anyone else's apetite totally gone? I have no cravings whatsoever and almost forget to eat... is this normal? I don't want to lose any weight.



My appetite is under control. I find I can have fruit for brekkie, an avocado for lunch and a salad and fish/chicken for dinner - no cravings between meals at all. My snacking is now reduced to maybe a handful of nuts or seeds or a piece of fruit, or just a large cup of herbal tea and I don't feel deprived. We had all manner of chocolate and sweet pastry treats at work yesterday, didn't struggle with them at all. Good thing with my work place - the murses, doctors, physios, social workers, play specialists, teachers etc - food doesn't last, lol! It was all gone in a few hours and not a bite from me!


----------



## njerannce

im soooo tired ladies!   Although im not sure if its the chlorella tablets as i tend to suffer from a little tiredness now and then.  Im only on two tablets a day (550mg each). I started taking them over a week ago (just one tablet) but was consistant as i fell ill a few days ago.  But ive been taking 2 tablets consistantly since sunday, i hope to increase to 3 a day then 4.  My skin looks kinda good but again i dont know if its the chlorella as ive just started a new dermalogica skincare regime.  Ive been a little gassy but no insane number of bowel movements each day...just the one.  But i think im becoming more regular, although im worring about becoming constipated. well i never thought id be talking about my bowel movements to people i hardly know  
Im wanting a new healthier me starting this spring!! im drinking more water and eating healthier so hopefully this will have a positive impact on my hair and general well being.


----------



## mnemosyne

Anyone order from ExpressNaturals?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

njerannce said:


> im soooo tired ladies!  Although im not sure if its the chlorella tablets as i tend to suffer from a little tiredness now and then. Im only on two tablets a day (550mg each). I started taking them over a week ago (just one tablet) but was consistant as i fell ill a few days ago. But ive been taking 2 tablets consistantly since sunday, i hope to increase to 3 a day then 4. My skin looks kinda good but again i dont know if its the chlorella as ive just started a new dermalogica skincare regime. Ive been a little gassy but no insane number of bowel movements each day...just the one. But i think im becoming more regular, although im worring about becoming constipated. well i never thought id be talking about my bowel movements to people i hardly know
> Im wanting a new healthier me starting this spring!! im drinking more water and eating healthier so hopefully this will have a positive impact on my hair and general well being.


 
Welcome to the chlorella thread.  Talking about bm's is a part of the process.  Eventually it feels like family in here, and you don't even feel weird telling all your biz.  I don't think you should worry about constipation. If you did get it, all you'd have to do is scale back. I think you're wise to trust your body, though,, and do what's right for you...easing up to the amount you need. Yay to drinking more water!  It's sooo important and of course if it can be filtered, spring, or distilled even better (as you're removing toxins don't want to put more in)


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Jaxhair said:


> My appetite is under control. I find I can have fruit for brekkie, an avocado for lunch and a salad and fish/chicken for dinner - no cravings between meals at all. My snacking is now reduced to maybe a handful of nuts or seeds or a piece of fruit, or just a large cup of herbal tea and I don't feel deprived. We had all manner of chocolate and sweet pastry treats at work yesterday, didn't struggle with them at all. Good thing with my work place - the murses, doctors, physios, social workers, play specialists, teachers etc - food doesn't last, lol! It was all gone in a few hours and not a bite from me!


 

 Love it!  Normally chocolate calls out it's siren song and I'm there, but not anymore with chlorella.  I agree that it does help to regulate cravings so to speak.

Chlorella for life

Good to hear from you Jaxhair!


----------



## sheba1

Has anyone had any effect on breakage here?  Meaning you had/have breakage and then  began taking Chlorella and it got better/worse?  I have a friend I'm thinking of introducing to Chlorella but she is struggling with severe breakage and is frightened of it's effect on her already struggling hair.

My nails are amazingly strong and I have little to know breakage in hair, however I did not have any breakage before starting Chlorella, either.  I think my hair was lacking both moisture and protein before lhcf so it was easy to find my balance.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

sheba1 said:


> Has anyone had any effect on breakage here? Meaning you had/have breakage and then began taking Chlorella and it got better/worse? I have a friend I'm thinking of introducing to Chlorella but she is struggling with severe breakage and is frightened of it's effect on her already struggling hair.
> 
> My nails are amazingly strong and I have little to know breakage in hair, however I did not have any breakage before starting Chlorella, either. I think my hair was lacking both moisture and protein before lhcf so it was easy to find my balance.


 
Bumping for an answer. I haven't had any problems. i don't know how it would cause that as it's a whole food, with vitamins;minerals; and nutrients but I'm bumping to hear any response.  In this thread no one has brought it up till this point. My hair is strong and growing like crazy. I even have what AtlantaJJ was talking about earlier. Little sprigs coming up in the hairline.  My hair line is a lot thicker than it used to be and the hairs are a lot longer.


----------



## Amerie123

YAY!! I finally got my chlorella today, however it only has 2 grams of protein. Now, my question is: is that enough protein to "do the trick"? I thought chlorella was somewhat "high" in protein.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

amazing said:


> YAY!! I finally got my chlorella today, however it only has 2 grams of protein. Now, my question is: is that enough protein to "do the trick"? I thought chlorella was somewhat "high" in protein.


 6 grams of chlorella to about 28-30 g of regular protein because of the way the body processes it.  It only processes 20 percent of regular protein whereas it processes 80-90 percent of chlorella.  The rest goes out in your poop.


----------



## Miss Monae

Thanks you ladies for this thread. I came across http://www.chlorellafactor.com/ and between this post and that site, I know that putting Chlorella and Spirulina into my daily regimen is a must! I am challenging myself to take up to 10 grams a day for up to a year! Right now I am only doing 2 grams of Chlorella as I am just introducing it to my body for the first time. And, I am doubling the amount of Spirulina 2:1. Thanks for helping me find my way with this!


----------



## Pooks

pookiwah said:


> Hey girls, mini update and Q... I got up to 12g and then some of my detox symptoms disappeared but others (constipation, sluggishness) hit me. I also fell off the eating well bandwagon a little, OK a lot. There seemed to be cake n choccy in my office e'ryday and, well, you know the rest. Anyway I decided to scale my dose back and creep up again as necessary. I still have noticeably clearer skin, even having eaten some foolishness this past week, yay!
> 
> For those ladies also taking spirulina, can you recommend a brand? I plan to incorporate this soon.


 
OK, contrary to my previously giddy and over-optimistic post as above, my skin did eventually revolt over my chocolate/sugar intake last week.  My skin has taken about 3 steps back.  A warning to those ladies pursuing clear skin, you still have to keep up with your good eating habits - CHL will not be your skin's knight in shining armour if you eat carelessly.  Found out the hard way...


----------



## mnemosyne

mnemosyne said:


> Anyone order from ExpressNaturals?



Yes I quoted myself. Anyway if you're interested in Sun Chlorella in the tablet form this place has the best online deal currently.

Free shipping normally and if your order is over 108 (the 1500 tabs is $99.00 there) they do free overnight shipping.

I ordered before 1pm yesterday and got it today at 11:40am. I had to order a co-Q10 to push the price over $108, but it was worth it.

Vitacost has the second cheapest overall price with it being 98 something for the 1500 pack but they have their standard shipping price and it normally takes a couple of days to get to me.

I will say that I was a tad worried about this place because the site wasn't as professional as Vitacost's (still secured and everything though). The packing materials were adequate, but minimal and not branded. It  came in a normal post office Express Mail bag.

Anyway, if you want to give it a try: http://www.expressnaturals.com/


----------



## LivingDoll

My detox is continuing...i'm sluggish, my mouth keeps a nasty taste (even water tastes funny), my throat feels yucky and I've had a small breakout on my jawline. I hope this phase is over soon.


----------



## mnemosyne

Also, to add, I bought my first 200 tablet pack from Willners on 41st and Park. It's not quite as inexpensive as the online ones, but if you're in NY I think the 1500 pack is 114 or so.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

LivingDoll said:


> My detox is continuing...i'm sluggish, my mouth keeps a nasty taste (even water tastes funny), my throat feels yucky and I've had a small breakout on my jawline. I hope this phase is over soon.


 
Just ride it out. I know that's not what you want to hear but it's true. I had a breakout rash by my eye for half a week, but it cleared up pretty fast. Keep in mind I eat really well and I was drinking tons of spring water too but your detox symptoms should be behind you soon too.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

pookiwah said:


> OK, contrary to my previously giddy and over-optimistic post as above, my skin did eventually revolt over my chocolate/sugar intake last week. My skin has taken about 3 steps back. A warning to those ladies pursuing clear skin, you still have to keep up with your good eating habits - CHL will not be your skin's knight in shining armour if you eat carelessly. Found out the hard way...


 

That's true. Just like people who are trying to lose weight it's the same with skin. Chlorella enhances your efforts, but it's not a miracle worker. Some effort must be made on your part too. Whether for skin: whatever products necessary if you have acne problems and eating right, or for weight loss...it only provides the environment for weight loss. So if you're eating right it helps to speed up the weight loss that's already coming. In some even if you haven't changed anything you'll initially lose but to continue, requires some effort on your part (of changing your eating habits so to speak somewhat).


----------



## mrs602

OMG!!!! that is so true !!! I have been lurking (not always comfy with posting ..yet) and taking chlorella for about 6 weeks. I purchased the Sun brand in tablet form from Vitamineshoppe and I just took the recommended dosage. I didn't notice detox symptoms (maybe because i wasn't taking enough) and I didn't notice any changes. I just want to be healthy you know ...lose weight..get my hair together etc...but I went on vacation for a few weeks and my family and friends immediately said "Wow, your skin is beautiful what are you doing.......well I said using burts beeswax day creme and mac mineral finish(natural) not even thinking about the chlorella....well let me tell ya,,,,I started eating bad,,,,partying...cocktails...eating late ...stop taking my chlorella and my omega 3-6-9 oil... I then noticed my skin looked ashy....bumps....I'm like it's not period time...whats up....well I said, your not eating right..not working out ..so that's it ! WELL Aha.....my body was reacting to all the TOXINS I was putting in it......I have never had a reaction like that or better yet nothing to compare to until NOW  at this very moment....so YES ...you have to eat right....drink right......etc.....our bodies are truly amazing...so now I am starting over but now I can say it was the Chlorella, Omega oil ..water,working out and whole foods that had me glowing...nails growing..eyelashes growing...belly fat shrinking....lol....just feeling better....I will be 41 in a few weeks so it is on.....thanks for listening...ALL your comments and research....you all have been a great support !!!  I will keep ya posted......


----------



## mariofmagdal

Mrs602 what a great post! Welcome to the world of GREEN!


----------



## JFemme

mariofmagdal said:


> Mrs602 what a great post! Welcome to the world of GREEN!



Wow, it sure was a great post ! 

I'm doing fine on my 2 grams a day...(waiting 2 weeks, then increasing to 4)

I noticed tonight that my beloved Multi-Green Kombucha has Chorella in it ...







as well as my Perfect Food -Super Green Formula(Garden of Life) soooooo, I've probably been getting at least 2 grams from the two together...


----------



## mrs602

Thanks and I do feel welcome !!!!

I am going to have order more Chlorella though. I bought the SN Tablets and the whole foods here in Phx doesn't carry the powder atleast the one I went to so I am going to have to go online. I am sure there are others but not close to me and I am still learning my way here.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

So most like Muse, Mariofmagdal, and a few others like me are on automatic pilot with our chlorella. I realize now that I am not posting and asking and researching questions because I pretty much found out the answers and am now just enjoying my chlorella day by day and taking stock.  That does not mean I am not excited about chlorella.  The opposite is actually true. I LOVE chlorella but I know that it works and I know how much water to take, what to look out for, and I'm just enjoying the ride.

So I may not be posting as much but I AM looking, and if I see any questions that need answering, and if I can help I will be helpful to everyone. Also I will also post if there are any changes with my mom and I: more weight loss or hair stuff, or anything significant. 
And of course when I take pics which won't be soon as I'm still doing the braided thing. In short I'm not going anywhere and I'm still in love with chlorella and we will be riding off into the sunset for a long time together lol!

Either way,
I am still green for life and loving it!


----------



## Pooks

Bumping to find out how the newer members of LD's Big Green Happy Family are getting on.


----------



## lwilliams1922

pookiwah said:


> Bumping to find out how the newer members of LD's Big Green Happy Family are getting on.





I've been taking the CHL for about 10 days now.  Last night I decided to add an evening dose which makes my daily total about 7 grams.

I'd been having increasing problems with regularity and the CHL is working that out VERY well.  I havent noticed any side effects so far.

My parents and DD started about 5 days ago.

My mom has problems with rashes so can someone repost any info on making a paste for skin?

thanks


----------



## LivingDoll

I'm amazed that some people can start out at such high doses...my first dose was 1g and I was all jacked up!  I'm down to .5g a day. I wish I could take more.  It will probably take months for me to build up to 3g.


----------



## JFemme

Who is making and using a CHL mask...?

Sounds interesting...


----------



## **Glamourlicious**

My skin looks great.  I am in braids so not sure what my hair is doing.  I just upped my dosage...


----------



## luckiestdestiny

My mom has stated that at her 7 wk touch up (she doesn't know about stretching ladies) she had cut off two inches of hair and still had an extra inch and a half left (extra growth). She's crediting the chlorella. So she didn't get  2 inches a month but she well over an inch and a half for sure per month!  she's lower BSL but she wants to keep it there, and just wants thicker hair as she has had thinning from lupus. So she really doesn't want the whole longer hair thing. She has oxygen and it's an effort just to comb it. Sometimes she says just combing makes her tired as she's so sick. 

She can measure hers better than I can because I'm natural and can only estimate w/o flatironing.

Go chlorella.  I'm still hoping it will help in the long run with her illness

She hasn't increased her dose and is staying cautiously at 3grams but says she will increase one more gram per month until she gets to a dose that fights illness, as she wants to slowly detox because she's so ill.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

I had a pm requesting info about how chlorella helps lupus. I am posting the same info for others. Although, keep in mind chlorella alkanizes the system thus helping all forms of diseases. In the case of lupus there is more than one kind. My mom's is systemic which attacks all the organs, whereas others may have the milder form that attacks the skin but is still painful and makes the person tired and worn out. Either way, chlorella or any all natural food can not claim to cure anything, and so I am just hoping it will help heal my mother and my body (I have Grave's and they're checking because they think I may have another auto so I'm having tests and being monitored), or cure us. Anyways for others who may be interested heres there information.

http://www.nutrition2000.com/Chlorella.cfm

Testimony of how Chlorella changed a persons Life! 

As per our telephone  conversation yesterday, I am forwarding you the email that gives testament to the wonderful benefits that our family has experienced since taking the Chlorella.
Suffering from symptoms of lupus and a very advance candida overgrowth, the search was ongoing for supplements that would help the condition of my body.  I had changed my eating habits and lifestyle several years earlier and was on a pretty intensive regiment of natural supplements in hope of regaining the state of health and well being that had been robbed from me.  Although I had some results from the supplements that I was taking, nothing came close to comparing what happened when I began to take the Chlorella.

I am not exaggerating, the day that I began taking the Chlorella, I had instantaneous results.  The lupus symptoms virtually walked out the door!  Energy to last throughout the day, no mid-afternoon fatigue that usually wiped me out.

Linda



Product Description: 

Chlorella-has been called the world’s most powerful food. Given the proper
 nutritional support the body is extremely capable of healing itself. Chlorella has such a wide range and diverse group of nutrients that makes it one of the most powerful nutrient providers there is. 

It contains all of the essential amino acids of protein, nucleic acid, fibers, vitamins, and minerals. It contains Vitamin C, Beta-carotene, B1, B2, B6, B12, niacin, panothentic acid, folic acid, biotin, choline, inositol, PABA, Vitamin E, and Vitamin K. Some of the minerals it contains are phosphorus, potassium, magnesium, sulfur, iron, calcium, manganese, copper, zinc, iodine, and cobalt. It also is a source of lipoic acid, and important microbial growth factor. It contains natural digestive and other enzymes, such as chlorophelase and pepsin.

Chlorella helps promote cardiovascular health as well as being helpful in fighting cancer. It aids digestion, bad breath, constipation, and is known as a detoxifier of heavy metals. It has been shown to be helpful in the fight against Alzheimer's, Dementia, and ADD. 

Chlorella is an alkalizer and helps balance the body's pH. It has an abundance of RNA and DNA that are associated with anti-aging. It also promotes growth in young people and has the capacity to stimulate the healing process in the body and stifle many diseases.

Most users begin to feel the energy benefits of Chlorella almost immediately; and full benefits after daily use for two or three months. A small number of new users may experience a "healing crisis" as their bodies adjust to Chlorella and begin to shed toxins. Examples of the "detox feeling" may be mild headaches, nausea (flu like), skin blemishes or bowel irregularity. These symptoms will usually diminish or disappear in several days-sometimes a little longer.

Chlorella Growth Factor (CGF), unique to Chlorella, causes the benign lactobacillus, which is crucial to digestion to multiply at four times the normal rate and also accelerates the regrowth of damaged tissue. 


What Should I Expect? 

The first thing is better digestion, especially if you have bad breath or constipation.  Both these are readily handled by taking small doses of chlorella.  However, may of the benefits of chlorella are subtle and not easily determine by how a person feels.  For instance, chlorella has been demonstrated to remove heavy metals and other synthetics from teh body by actually binding with them so they may be pulled from the bloodstream.  However, this result can only be measured if the level of heavy metals in the bloodstream are known before and after a person starts taking chlorella.
It is approximately 3-6 months once starting chlorella for heavy metals to begin to be removed from the blood depending on the amount of chlorella taken. If it has been determined that a person does have heavy metals in their body, they should begin by taking 15-20 grams per day depending on the level of heavy metals that are present.  Remember that chlorella is a food and as such is very safe.


----------



## caramelma

First of all I want to say that I love the way that I feel since I have started taking chlorella but my problem is much bigger than my results. I'm not sure if its the chlorella or the Essure but I have been spotting for about a week after I got the Essure put in and I hate spotting and since someone else has problems with spotting I have been wondering if its the chlorella. I will miss some days just to see if that is the problem but If the spotting stops I will have to dismiss chlorella just as I did MSM because of the same problem. I know that everything has to run its course but I just cant take it and it is affecting my lifestyle


----------



## luckiestdestiny

caramelma said:


> First of all I want to say that I love the way that I feel since I have started taking chlorella but my problem is much bigger than my results. I'm not sure if its the chlorella or the Essure but I have been spotting for about a week after I got the Essure put in and I hate spotting and since someone else has problems with spotting I have been wondering if its the chlorella. I will miss some days just to see if that is the problem but If the spotting stops I will have to dismiss chlorella just as I did MSM because of the same problem. I know that everything has to run its course but I just cant take it and it is affecting my lifestyle


 Whoa!  I was the one who mentioned problems with spotting and that was with eating SOY. I have fibroids but who knows why it happens but it did.  Once I eliminated soy it went away. I've never had those problems with chlorella and have been taking it for over 2 months.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Caramela, trust me the Pros out weigh the cons here. Both MSM and Chlorella are blood builders. I would hate to see you pass up on this, the spotting will pass, but the benefits of Chlorella are greater. I had problems too, it is your body re-adjusting. This side affect is normal.


----------



## HealthyHair2007

Everything is going great. I am feeling overall wonderful. On yesterday I added 3g of Spirulina to the mix and I up'ed my Chlorella to 5g. So far so good......
Cheers Ladies.... keep the updates coming....


----------



## *Michelle*

I'm just checking in. I'm still drinking one glass of bolthouse per day. I will be adding Sun Chlorella next wed and will keep y'all posted.

LD, WOW re you're mom's hair! I'll pray her health continues to improve.

Off to do more reading about Chlorella...


----------



## mariofmagdal

LivingDoll said:


> I'm amazed that some people can start out at such high doses...my first dose was 1g and I was all jacked up!  I'm down to .5g a day. I wish I could take more.  It will probably take months for me to build up to 3g.



It's great that you took the time to post this. Others need to know, as this proves everyones experience really is different. Great things are worth the wait, and the benefits of Chlorella are worth waiting for! Happy to be GREEN!


----------



## caramelma

Thanks Girls. I really do think that it is the ESSURE but I just dont know for sure thats why I said that I will miss CHl for a few days just to see whats really going on and I will update on monday


----------



## Pooks

I only have about 7 CHL tabs left! I ordered from Iherb a few days ago but its not here yet. I decided to stock up on Green Machine drinks last night cause I wanna save my last few tabs.

I know I'm gonna end up in a health food store today...


----------



## cutenss

After a week, I am finally GREEN!  Strike up the  and lets !  I am now going to start increasing my dosage of the chlorella and spirulina.  I didn't even realize that the "green machine" drinks had these two ingredients in them.  I often drink them at work, just because they were YUMMY!  I am going to buy some for home too.  I  being GREEN!

YEAH ME :woohoo2:


----------



## mariofmagdal

pookiwah said:


> I only have about 7 CHL tabs left! I ordered from Iherb a few days ago but its not here yet. I decided to stock up on Green Machine drinks last night cause I wanna save my last few tabs.
> 
> I know I'm gonna end up in a health food store today...



I hate when this happens and I have mine on auto-ship. The local stores charge way too much. I have to check on my next auto-ship right now, I am about out of Chlorella too.


----------



## mariofmagdal

cutenss said:


> After a week, I am finally GREEN!  Strike up the  and lets !  I am now going to start increasing my dosage of the chlorella and spirulina.  I didn't even realize that the "green machine" drinks had these two ingredients in them.  I often drink them at work, just because they were YUMMY!  I am going to buy some for home too.  I  being GREEN!
> 
> YEAH ME :woohoo2:




It's so great to be GREEN!


----------



## Jaxhair

Still consistent, still green, still happy..... just so busy from work, sigh....


----------



## Pooks

I did it! Three hours driving round on a little bit of a wild goose chase for a store that no longer existed, then going halfway across town, but I came back with enough Sun CHL to keep me til my Source Naturals Yaeyama comes from iherb.com. I also got some spirulina so I'm gonna give the dynamic duo a go together!

Have a lovely holiday weekend chlorella bellas! (Hey, where's perlenoire83 at?)


----------



## IndianAngel22

I finally got the chance to update my siggy and take a picture of my progress. I'm not sure I'm getting the progress I should be getting? I've been out of my weaves for almost 7 months or so now. I really want to get another one because I'm not really seeing much of a big difference. What do you all think from looking at my siggy and these photos? The first is January, the second is April. I feel like I should be growing more though???

And for the Chlorella thread, I've been taking Chlorella sense february but after my spring break I've been having trouble keeping it up regular I might miss a day in between and then go back green but I do think the Chlorella has been helping. Any thoughts?


----------



## MsCounsel

Am I the only one whose appetite is raging?!?  I'm hungry ALL the time!!!! I eat and my body says ok now what? I'm not gaining weight, it's almost like when I was a kid.  I ate like a horse but did not look like it.  When I do eat, I am careful of what I eat but it's exhausting.


Post #3798, pg. 380


----------



## AngieB

Hey ladies!! I have been taking Chlorella for two weeks today and Spirulina for three weeks.  How long before any one has seen a growth spurt?  I'm kinda impatient and I think I have hair anorexia...lol .. TIA


----------



## MrsMe

pookiwah said:


> Have a lovely holiday weekend chlorella bellas! (Hey, where's perlenoire83 at?)


 I'm here! I missed you guys so much! I have been MIA for the past three weeks because I've been busy and I'm going through a rough patch, but I've been consistent with my chlorella! Never missed a day!
I am now taking 8g a day w/ 3g of spirulina. Spirulina really helped me with the energy and surprisingly also helped with digestion and BM movements. I still have 1 BM per day, but after 3 weeks on chl it had started to get "dry". Since I started taking spirulina it is now "smooth" (sorry TMI). I ordered the SN chl powder...yes, 40+ pills a day is starting to get overwhelming, and it takes time to swallow all of theses pills. Hopefully it won't make me gag. I'll try to drink it w/ some juice first then if I can with water...
My skin was getting better only to get bad again...which is due to some stress and an unbelievably stressful week... Without going into too much details, I have to deal with my sister telling me I am selfish because I cannot contribute to the house bills when I barely make enough to pay my bills and being in the middle of a recession, jobs don't pour out by the 100s... Then my job didn't pay for an assignment from last week, which they are not going to pay me for until they confirm with the client/school that I was there AFTER the Easter break... 
So far, I'm having the worst week since the beginning of this year. I have to move out and fast, but I will not be able to stay in NYC, not with the exorbitant rent and insufficient pay... 
I'm thinking of moving to MA, but I need to make sure that I have a job waiting for me first. I was afraid to make the big move closer to my boyfriend (not with him...I'm old school, we need to get engaged first) because my family (my brother, my sister and their kids) all live here, but after my sister's humiliating rant about how I am selfish and jealous of her I don't see any point in staying here... My life is simply getting worse in NYC so I really need to leave. Wish me luck and keep me in your prayers, please!




kitamay said:


> My skin on the other hand is not improving as much as I would like it too. It seems like it is going back to normal. I am having breakouts again. I am eating healthier so I just don't know what the culprit is...


I'm sorry to hear that!  I hope it'll get better and that you'll find a solution. How's your diet? Is there anything that could be blamed for that regression?



AtlantaJJ said:


> ETA: *Warning*: Do not view page 27 !!
> 
> And ignore some of the food suggestions he make in this document. The heart of the message is good, just please don't look at page 27.


I did!  Don't say "do not view page 27" twice, because that's how I get tempted to go and check what's wrong with it. Let's just say I was 



peppers01 said:


> http://stanford.wellsphere.com/comp...g-soy-products-have-on-female-hormones/353096
> *Here are the side-effects of too much soy?*


 


luckiestdestiny said:


> OMG that's what's up with the whole soy thing. I knew my body does not do well with it. Not only do I feel bad but I spot EVERYTIME. And I started to dissect my diet and found only on the days I was eating soy did I start spotting like my period was starting but it wasn't time. I even mimicked it, I purposely went to one of my fav vegetarian restaurants and upped the soy and viola spotting again.
> 
> Hard headed, I was in denial, so I waited a few days and then ate soy AGAIN because I wanted to be certain. I mean I tested out this theory about five times before I had to just admit it was not for me.
> 
> So I couldn't explain it but I just new it was NOT for me.
> 
> Now it makes sense because I do have fibroids (heredetary).
> 
> Oh well I'm glad I listen to my body. I didn't have all the science behind it. I just knew something wrong happened evertime I consumed it despite people telling me how wonderful it was for me.
> No I can tolerate fermented soy a little better, but I just try to avoid.
> 
> So anyways that's why I switched to almond milk.
> 
> More power to those who can use it. I certainly can not.


 


AtlantaJJ said:


> I guess everyone's body is different because I don't have any problems with Soy. I guess we all have to know our bodies and what they like and don't like. I have read conflicting reports on the benefits and / or harming effects of soy. I know the Japanese women consume large amounts of soy and they are healthier as a culture in general. I switch up to rice milk and sometimes almond milk, so it's all good if you ask me. Just depends on how your body reacts to things.


I was all scared after reading the reports but I must say that soymilk hasn't affected me in any way. I don't have any of the symptoms mentioned but I'll keep an eye out for them. I have yet to try the almond milk, but I am determined to get some now, so I can have another alternative. 




yodie said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm sad to say that I have to take a hiatus from chlorella right now. My hair is doing something totally different and I need to go through the process of elimination. I am so sad!!
> 
> I try so hard with my hair and another setback. I stopped a few other things as well. So, we'll see.
> 
> Oh, I think my cycle is finally appearing. I had to go searching for it and I see some "happenings."
> 
> Wishing you ladies all the best chlorella has to offer. I'll post again sometime in June or July.


Sorry Yodie! I hope you're ok.  Keep us posted on your progress. I hope it is temporary and that your hair will get back on track. Could this setback be due to stress? Or any dietary change apart from the chl?


----------



## JFemme

I'm almost afraid to claim how much energy I've been feeling in only a few days on CHL.

I put some in my green smoothie this morning, and whoa-saaa...

Plus, I'm headed to the Vitamin Store after my workout to load up on my Green Kombucha drink...(just in case)

loving the updates, ladies...


----------



## Vshanell

So I've been taking the Source Naturals supplements (10 daily) but I want to up my dose to get the full benefits.  I'm thinking of getting the powder from Amazon and filling my own gelatin capsules but I have no idea how to fill them.  I guess I'd have to get a capsule filler?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

IndianAngel22 said:


> I finally got the chance to update my siggy and take a picture of my progress. I'm not sure I'm getting the progress I should be getting? I've been out of my weaves for almost 7 months or so now. I really want to get another one because I'm not really seeing much of a big difference. What do you all think from looking at my siggy and these photos? The first is January, the second is April. I feel like I should be growing more though???
> 
> And for the Chlorella thread, I've been taking Chlorella sense february but after my spring break I've been having trouble keeping it up regular I might miss a day in between and then go back green but I do think the Chlorella has been helping. Any thoughts?


 

First Feb to March and april is just starting so you've been on them roughly a month and a half and not consistently (chlorella). Get consistent with it! I know you can.

Second I remember reading somewhere you were saying your hair grew slowly normally like 1/4 is that correct?  If so I am seeing more growth, especially on the sides. It seems like your hair is catching up so to speak first.

Third, how are you taking out the weave,, how are you instilling strength in your hair during? Do you know if you're RETAINING which is most important.

My suggestions would be to be consistent with the chlorella, and find a way to retain the length of the weaves.  Once like four years ago I did the weave thing for a year and I retained because I was a drill sergant. I made sure to comb out my own hair, and told them if it was too tight, and made sure to wash and condition. So that's important too. HTH


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Pokahontas said:


> So I've been taking the Source Naturals supplements (10 daily) but I want to up my dose to get the full benefits. I'm thinking of getting the powder from Amazon and filling my own gelatin capsules but I have no idea how to fill them. I guess I'd have to get a capsule filler?


 

Anyone can jump in on this one? I know that some were thinking of doing this, did you have to get a capsule filler or how does it work?


----------



## Vshanell

luckiestdestiny said:


> Anyone can jump in on this one? I know that some were thinking of doing this, did you have to get a capsule filler or how does it work?


 Yeah, I got the idea from somewhere in this thread but I can't remember who it was.  I don't think anyone followed up on it so any help would be appreciated.

I really want to keep taking this.  My skin is looking great and I know that if I up my dose I will really see more benefits.  Even with the low dose I'm taking I think I'm noticing added weight loss.  I've been slipping with my diet but still managing to loose/not gain anything.....I hope this is what it is.  I'm really excited to start taking more g's.


----------



## sheba1

Pokahontas said:


> So I've been taking the Source Naturals supplements (10 daily) but I want to up my dose to get the full benefits. I'm thinking of getting the powder from Amazon and filling my own gelatin capsules but I have no idea how to fill them. I guess I'd have to get a capsule filler?


 
I bought one!  I haven't used it yet because I ended up liking the taste of chlorella.  But I have it and the empty capsules, just in case I get tired of the taste.

I bought my capsules from vitacost here and the capsule filler I bought is here.  Each 5 capsules holds 4 gams of my Jarrow chlorella powder.


----------



## Vshanell

sheba1 said:


> I bought one! I haven't used it yet because I ended up liking the taste of chlorella. But I have it and the empty capsules, just in case I get tired of the taste.
> 
> I bought my capsules from vitacost here and the capsule filler I bought is here. Each 5 capsules holds 4 gams of my Jarrow chlorella powder.


 Thanks!  I'm really weird about strange tastes so I don't want to chance it.  I know I won't take it if I can't stomach the taste so it's probably best I go with the capsules.


----------



## Amerie123

Hey, have any of you tried mixing it in lemonade? I've been mixing mine in lemonade and wonder is lemonade "healthy enough" for this chlorella. BTW, its pretty decent this way.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

AngieB said:


> Hey ladies!! I have been taking Chlorella for two weeks today and Spirulina for three weeks. How long before any one has seen a growth spurt? I'm kinda impatient and I think I have hair anorexia...lol .. TIA


 
I just had a growth spurt. But I've been on chlorella consistently for over two months and I also eat mostly fish and veggies organic. In addition I drink nettle tea and use it as a rinse.  I think patience is necessary. It can take up to four months to see some genuine effects of chlorella. Some will get it faster, some slower, as it also works on other stuff in the body!

You need to  your anorexia lol!


----------



## GirlTalk

luckiestdestiny said:


> I just had a growth spurt. But I've been on chlorella consistently for over two months and I also eat mostly fish and veggies organic. In addition I drink nettle tea and use it as a rinse. I think patience is necessary. It can take up to four months to see some genuine effects of chlorella. Some will get it faster, some slower, as it also works on other stuff in the body!
> 
> You need to  your anorexia lol!


Way to grow!


----------



## AngieB

lol...yes I know..I am working on that patience thingy.  I also have been drinking nettle tea faithfully every day for about two months.  I think I have been stuck at about an inch above APL forever-could be just my imagination....  Thanks for your reply...


----------



## IndianAngel22

luckiestdestiny said:


> First Feb to March and april is just starting so you've been on them roughly a month and a half and not consistently (chlorella). Get consistent with it! I know you can.
> 
> Second I remember reading somewhere you were saying your hair grew slowly normally like 1/4 is that correct?  If so I am seeing more growth, especially on the sides. It seems like your hair is catching up so to speak first.
> 
> Third, how are you taking out the weave,, how are you instilling strength in your hair during? Do you know if you're RETAINING which is most important.
> 
> My suggestions would be to be consistent with the chlorella, and find a way to retain the length of the weaves.  Once like four years ago I did the weave thing for a year and I retained because I was a drill sergant. I made sure to comb out my own hair, and told them if it was too tight, and made sure to wash and condition. So that's important too. HTH



Yes you are correct about my old growth. I definatly grew WAY faster while on the Chlorella. I was taking at least 6g consistently for a month or more and then when spring break came I fell off. But the entire time I KNEW my hair was growing. It's just hard for me to see the progress. I've been stuck at the same length for same long. I had weaves for so long I'm not sure if I was retaining length or not. I know I went from ear length back to shoulder length with the weaves but I was afraid to continue so now I use clip ins. I really want a sew in again but I'm afraid. While they were in I deep conditioned maybe ever 2-3 weeks. I tried to do every week but it was too much to me because it loosened up my weave. I always left them in for at least 3 months but that's because I was trying to get my money out of them! Which is probably what contributed to any hair loss. There's just so many factors I'm still trying to figure out in terms of my hair growth. I guess the only way for me to know if I was retaining is to try it again, and if I come out worse than before to just stop getting them. I don't know I'm togglying back and forth between the decisions.


----------



## cutenss

MsCounsel said:


> Am I the only one whose appetite is raging?!?  I'm hungry ALL the time!!!! I eat and my body says ok now what? I'm not gaining weight, it's almost like when I was a kid.  I ate like a horse but did not look like it.  When I do eat, I am careful of what I eat but it's exhausting.



Okay, so I thought it was just me!   I feel like such an oinker.  I hope that this subsides.  I don't want to have to stop taking my greens.  I just increased my dose.  I'll give it alittle more time.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

AngieB said:


> lol...yes I know..I am working on that patience thingy. I also have been drinking nettle tea faithfully every day for about two months. I think I have been stuck at about an inch above APL forever-could be just my imagination.... Thanks for your reply...


 
Hey hon, 
Try it as a tea rinse too. It really speeds things up. You use it after your wash and dc and you leave it in your hair focusing on your scalp. HTH


----------



## luckiestdestiny

cutenss said:


> Okay, so I thought it was just me!  I feel like such an oinker. I hope that this subsides. I don't want to have to stop taking my greens. I just increased my dose. I'll give it alittle more time.


 
Your appetite will go back to normal. Others had this problem on chlorella too.


----------



## scarcity21

what s the best way to ingest the powder without tasting it?


----------



## silkii_locks

scarcity21 said:


> what s the best way to ingest the powder without tasting it?


 
Hold your breath and chug.  LOL!  Then I would follow with a ton of water to wash away any traces of it.  Then and only then would I allow myself to breath out of my nose again.


----------



## lwilliams1922

sheba1 said:


> I bought one!  I haven't used it yet because I ended up liking the taste of chlorella.  But I have it and the empty capsules, just in case I get tired of the taste.
> 
> I bought my capsules from vitacost here and the capsule filler I bought is here.  Each 5 capsules holds 4 gams of my Jarrow chlorella powder.



i would like to hear how that works out when you try it.
I've been able to drink the CHL with just water as I run into problems when I take in too much sugar.  DD on the other hand is complaining about the tetxure/taste.


----------



## Platinum

Still *green* and feeling great. I notice that I started having more energy when I started taking iron. Anyone else taking iron now?


----------



## lwilliams1922

luckiestdestiny said:


> Hey hon,
> Try it as a tea rinse too. It really speeds things up. You use it after your wash and dc and you leave it in your hair focusing on your scalp. HTH



???

Has anyone tried the CHL as a rinse or with a DC??


----------



## luckiestdestiny

perlenoire83 said:


> I'm here! I missed you guys so much! I have been MIA for the past three weeks because I've been busy and I'm going through a rough patch, but I've been consistent with my chlorella! Never missed a day!
> I am now taking 8g a day w/ 3g of spirulina. Spirulina really helped me with the energy and surprisingly also helped with digestion and BM movements. I still have 1 BM per day, but after 3 weeks on chl it had started to get "dry". Since I started taking spirulina it is now "smooth" (sorry TMI). I ordered the SN chl powder...yes, 40+ pills a day is starting to get overwhelming, and it takes time to swallow all of theses pills. Hopefully it won't make me gag. I'll try to drink it w/ some juice first then if I can with water...
> My skin was getting better only to get bad again...which is due to some stress and an unbelievably stressful week... Without going into too much details, I have to deal with my sister telling me I am selfish because I cannot contribute to the house bills when I barely make enough to pay my bills and being in the middle of a recession, jobs don't pour out by the 100s... Then my job didn't pay for an assignment from last week, which they are not going to pay me for until they confirm with the client/school that I was there AFTER the Easter break...
> So far, I'm having the worst week since the beginning of this year. I have to move out and fast, but I will not be able to stay in NYC, not with the exorbitant rent and insufficient pay...
> I'm thinking of moving to MA, but I need to make sure that I have a job waiting for me first. I was afraid to make the big move closer to my boyfriend (not with him...I'm old school, we need to get engaged first) because my family (my brother, my sister and their kids) all live here, but after my sister's humiliating rant about how I am selfish and jealous of her I don't see any point in staying here... *My life is simply getting worse in NYC so I really need to leave. Wish me luck and keep me in your prayers, please!*
> *----------------------*
> 
> Just noticed this. I wish you luck and I hope things work out.  Don't do anything rash even if your sis went on a rant. Maybe you can turn things around if you really want to stay with the family. Or maybe not if the situation is just unsalvageable.  Either way best wishes and good to hear from you.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

scarcity21 said:


> what s the best way to ingest the powder without tasting it?


 
Any of the green drinks listed on post #1 and #2 will help. Mix them with water so you're not intaking so much juice. It tastes just as good and changes the consistency to that of juice instead of smoothie.  You can adjust for taste but I always try to put in more spring water than juice, then mix in my chlorella.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Platinum said:


> Still *green* and feeling great. I notice that I started having more energy when I started taking iron. Anyone else taking iron now?


 
If you have special needs, I think it's a good bet. However chlorella does have iron in it and at higher doses it can give you your daily requirement. In post #1 or #2 (don't remember which one) I put a breakdown of all the vits and mins and aminos in chlorella and how much. 

HTH


----------



## Pooks

Don't be scurred gurl! I felt a noticeable difference the first two days I took it, and yesterday when I restarted after a 2 day break. I came home from my 3 hrs driving and started cleaning my room like the energiser bunny's bigger badder big sista, LOL!



JFemme said:


> I'm almost afraid to claim how much energy I've been feeling in only a few days on CHL.
> 
> I put some in my green smoothie this morning, and whoa-saaa...
> 
> Plus, I'm headed to the Vitamin Store after my workout to load up on my Green Kombucha drink...(just in case)
> 
> loving the updates, ladies...


----------



## Pooks

lwilliams1922 said:


> ???
> 
> Has anyone tried the CHL as a rinse or with a DC??



I think this was referring to nettle hun!


----------



## lwilliams1922

pookiwah said:


> I think this was referring to nettle hun!



I know it was about nettle.  it just got me wondering about using the CHL


----------



## Pooks

Sawwry... (stop faasing in other people's business pook!)

: )


----------



## Chicagodiva

I am currently up to 3 grams and yeah!! I am green! However I do not feel any different energywise, but I hope that will come soon.  I haven't experienced any changes except being a deeper green now(I was already green from green vegetable juicing). But I will patiently wait to see if I notice any further changes.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Chicagodiva said:


> I am currently up to 3 grams and yeah!! I am green! However I do not feel any different energywise, but I hope that will come soon. I haven't experienced any changes except being a deeper green now(I was already green from green vegetable juicing). But I will patiently wait to see if I notice any further changes.


 
YAY Chicagodiva congrats on going green!


----------



## deusa80

Has anyone stopped taking chlorella for a few days? If you have/do, when you start again do you get symptoms like when you started from the beginning? I was only up to 2g of it daily.

I ask because I took my last daily dose on Friday and that was the last of my pills...I ordered from vitacost earlier in the week but it was on backorder(the powder) so it didn't ship until today. I suppose it will get here in a few days...but I'm wondering if I stop for a few days what will it be like when I start again? Do I need to gradually start again, or can I just start off where I left off. I'm still taking my spirulina(4g) and I bought some of the bolthouse "green" juice to try with the powder I just ordered...but I drank a cup of that yesterday and today just so that there was some chlorella still in my system...

Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## january noir

january noir said:


> *1 Week Check-in* (taking Earthwise Chlorella tablets)
> 
> 
> I started with 3g last Sunday and upped to *4g* on Thursday.  I also added Spirulina (Jarrow) tablets today.  That dose starts at 2g and I will stick with that for now.
> 
> 
> I've always had regular bowel movement, so I don't see any change there.  My stools are dark green.  Should stools be bright green?
> 
> 
> My skin and whites of my eyes appears to be a little brighter - could be my imagination, but I think they are.
> 
> 
> My cycle came on after not having one since 9/08 and with light symptoms and extra light flow after the initial gush on the first day.
> 
> 
> I was very, very tired during the middle of the week, but today after getting some good sleep yesterday, I am very energetic and light. The fatigue could have been as a result of my cycle coming.
> 
> 
> I have been taking vitamin supplements for several years now (C, B-Complex, Biotin, Calcium, Omega-3 and a multivitamin w/minerals).  I will continue to take them along with Chlorella & Spirulina unless I see a need to stop.
> I forgot to add that I see a slight decrease in food cravings.



*3 Week Check-in*


I'm up to 5g of Chlorella and 2g Spirulina


Energy is great - I don't want to go to bed either.  I've been up cleaning my place like I was putting it on the market!   I am more focused at work too (may have something to do with needing my job really bad so no goofing off )


When I do go to sleep, I sleep very well.


I have regular daily elimination, but today it's more than usual (3x's this morning)   and I didn't eat a lot yesterday.


I have a breakout, but I can't say it's unusual.  I get breakouts on occasion, so I can't say if it's the Chlorella or Spirulina.


I have a little rash on my lip, but it's going away.


I am 11 weeks post and my hair is dying for a touch up; new growth is very bushy and reaching for the sky and I love it being a thin/fine head. I plan to see my stylist next week.  The back of my hair was just above APL at my last touchup (my sides and crown are chin and shoulder length).


3 1/2 weeks ago my cat got spooked and when I picked her up she clawed me badly trying to get away.   I had injuries on my hand that perhaps should have been stitched up, but I didn't bother.  Nasty.  The wounds are healing really fast and today they only look like mosquito bites.


I have achy ankles and feet  and it hurts when I walk every now and then ever since I broke my right ankle  rollerblading in 1999.  That ankle been really hurting this past week but today I noticed the aching has stopped.   I'm glad because my treadmill workout warm ups have been bad.


My cravings come and go.  Sometimes I am really ravenous and other times I don't have a desire to eat.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

january noir said:


> *3 Week Check-in*
> 
> 
> I'm up to 5g of Chlorella and 2g Spirulina
> 
> Energy is great - I don't want to go to bed either. I've been up cleaning my place like I was putting it on the market!  I am more focused at work too (may have something to do with needing my job really bad so no goofing off )
> 
> When I do go to sleep, I sleep very well.
> 
> I have regular daily elimination, but today it's more than usual (3x's this morning)  and I didn't eat a lot yesterday.
> 
> I have a breakout, but I can't say it's unusual. I get breakouts on occasion, so I can't say if it's the Chlorella or Spirulina.
> 
> I have a little rash on my lip, but it's going away.
> 
> I am 11 weeks post and my hair is dying for a touch up; new growth is very bushy and reaching for the sky and I love it being a thin/fine head. I plan to see my stylist next week. The back of my hair was just above APL at my last touchup (my sides and crown are chin and shoulder length).
> 
> 3 1/2 weeks ago my cat got spooked and when I picked her up she clawed me badly trying to get away. I had injuries on my hand that perhaps should have been stitched up, but I didn't bother. Nasty. The wounds are healing really fast and today they only look like mosquito bites.
> 
> I have achy ankles and feet  and it hurts when I walk every now and then ever since I broke my right ankle  rollerblading in 1999. That ankle been really hurting this past week but today I noticed the aching has stopped. I'm glad because my treadmill workout warm ups have been bad.
> 
> My cravings come and go. Sometimes I am really ravenous and other times I don't have a desire to eat.


 
This is a great review. It shows people the good in chlorella, and the detox stuff.  I had a rash, but it went away. So others can see that and know that this stuff does go away and the benefits far outweigh the detox. Once my hand was aching at the spot where I had a surgery (about a month into chlorella). I knew chlorella was going to work on it as it hadn't ached like that since the surgery a couple years ago. Well not only did it stop aching, but my scalpel scar there is almost gone (after topical chlorella and internal).  The ravenous, vs not hungry thing has happened to me too. I just listen to my body. If you do, chlorella works wonders.

I am really excited for you and your journey. Thanks for checking in and keeping us informed!


----------



## Chicagodiva

luckiestdestiny said:


> This is a great review. It shows people the good in chlorella, and the detox stuff. I had a rash, but it went away. So others can see that and know that this stuff does go away and the benefits far outweigh the detox. Once my hand was aching at the spot where I had a surgery (about a month into chlorella). I knew chlorella was going to work on it as it hadn't ached like that since the surgery a couple years ago. Well not only did it stop aching, but my scalpel scar there is almost gone (after topical chlorella and internal). The ravenous, vs not hungry thing has happened to me too. I just listen to my body. If you do, chlorella works wonders.
> 
> I am really excited for you and your journey. Thanks for checking in and keeping us informed!


 
Luckiestdestiny,
How did you use chlorella topically?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Chicagodiva said:


> Luckiestdestiny,
> How did you use chlorella topically?


 
First just a dab of chlorella with distilled water but as it was too runny I started adding it to lotion. I just put it over the scar and let it absorb into the skin. It's made it very small (way less  noticeable) and the color has come back to it, and also the scar feels more like real skin then a scar made from a scapel/razor. It's flat and feels like my regular skin instead of slightly raised and too smooth the way it was before without color. Now it's almost normal.  I can barely notice it.


----------



## HealthyHair2007

Ok, adding the Chlorella powder to the Bolthouse Green Goddess juice(I think that is the name) isn't that bad. I brought a large bottle. I figure I can get four days out of it drinking 8 oz's a day. Only problem is it doesn't mix well, so you may get clumps of powder...lol. It seems better than the protein smoothies but the only down side is I don't get as full as I do with the smoothies. But it's good to have options depending on how busy your day is....
I did notice with the Spirulina, it gives you a buzz. LOL. Still sitting at 5grams CLH and 3grams Sp....


----------



## MrsMe

I can't wait for my powder to arrive and by the looks of it, I'm gonna run out of tablets before I receive it... I think I'm going to lower the dosage for a few days, so that I can have some left for my trip. 
I have an idea of mask for the ladies who want to apply it topically. I already use that mask on a regular basis (2x/a week) so I'll just add the chlorella powder to it. Some of you probably know it already... Honey, mixed w/ some lemon juice and cinnamon. (I don't have nutmeg, but I will add it as soon as I can get my hands on some)
I found about this mask in this thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=170773 
Now I actually leave it on overnight and wake up to smooth skin free of any pimples and lightened scars. (Thank you Pokahontas for the info!)


----------



## luckiestdestiny

HealthyHair2007 said:


> Ok, adding the Chlorella powder to the Bolthouse Green Goddess juice(I think that is the name) isn't that bad. I brought a large bottle. I figure I can get four days out of it drinking 8 oz's a day. Only problem is it doesn't mix well, so you may get clumps of powder...lol. It seems better than the protein smoothies but the only down side is I don't get as full as I do with the smoothies. But it's good to have options depending on how busy your day is....
> I did notice with the Spirulina, it gives you a buzz. LOL. Still sitting at 5grams CLH and 3grams Sp....


 
You don't want that much juice anyways with all that sugar. If you could do 40z of green goddess and 4 0z of distilled water (it still tastes good) and then the chlorella. HTH!  I sometimes do 2 oz and 2 oz as I just need enough to down the chlorella and I like to stretch out the juice and continue losing weight.


----------



## january noir

I woke up this morning and man!!!!  My body is aching all over! erplexed  Arms, back, shoulder and my ankle is hurting again too.  

Is this the detox or is it because I was cleaning like a fiend this weekend?  
I also noticed spotting last night as well.

I will monitor this development and keep you all posted.
Has body aches been problematic for others?


----------



## january noir

HairHustla said:


> *Some symptoms of detoxing are various body aches, fatigue, headaches, sweating, skin abnormalities, diarrhea/constipation, fevers and negative mentalities.* Some people might not even notice any visible differences whatsoever. All a person can do is help the cleansing process along by continuing to drink more PURE CLEAN water and eating more natural foods. It'll pass and you'll feel much healthier afterwards.



Aha!  This makes me feel a little better.  I knew that detox can cause aches and pains, but reading this makes me feel better.   My lip rash speaks to the skin abnormalities.


----------



## DaughterOfZion1

So I need you alls help. I have been taking 6 grams of chlorella and i dont think I have experienced any detox symptoms. My bm is dark green. I had a break out the other day but im acne prone. But no cool detox symptoms. No changes really...anybody experiencing this? 

What should I do different?
And im drinking water
(I take my 6 grams in a little cup of water)


----------



## january noir

DaughterOfZion1 said:


> So I need you alls help. I have been taking 6 grams of chlorella and i dont think I have experienced any detox symptoms. My bm is dark green. I had a break out the other day but im acne prone. But no cool detox symptoms. No changes really...anybody experiencing this?
> 
> What should I do different?
> And im drinking water
> (I take my 6 grams in a little cup of water)



How long have you been taking your Chlorella?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

january noir said:


> I woke up this morning and man!!!!  My body is aching all over! erplexed  Arms, back, shoulder and my ankle is hurting again too.
> 
> Is this the detox or is it because I was cleaning like a fiend this weekend?
> I also noticed spotting last night as well.
> 
> I will monitor this development and keep you all posted.
> Has body aches been problematic for others?




I had the biggest pain in my neck and shoulder area which used to give me pain when I was stressed. It was strange as if I had injured it. I just appeared suddenly, and then after a few days it went away and has not come back since even though I've been under a great deal of pressure at work.   It would have normally flared up during the high stressed time.  I think the CHL healed what ever was going on in that area.  

My acne has subsided and now my hair is growing. I'm on my 3rd month of the CHL. I think it's been working on other things in my body and now it can focus on cellular regrowth. My nails are growing super fast now too!


----------



## january noir

AtlantaJJ said:


> I had the biggest pain in my neck and shoulder area which used to give me pain when I was stressed. It was strange as if I had injured it. I just appeared suddenly, and then after a few days it went away and has not come back since even though I've been under a great deal of pressure at work.   It would have normally flared up during the high stressed time.  I think the CHL healed what ever was going on in that area.
> 
> My acne has subsided and now my hair is growing. I'm on my 3rd month of the CHL. I think it's been working on other things in my body and now it can focus on cellular regrowth. My nails are growing super fast now too!



Thanks for chiming in AJJ.  
See, I'm just in my 4th week and at 5g.   I'm hoping to see some improvement in my issues most certainly by Month 4!


----------



## deusa80

Sorry to re-post, but I'm still wondering if anyone here has stopped taking CHL for a few days and started up again? I've been off for 3 days now(besides drinking the bolthouse green juice) and wondering if I'm gonna get  those symptoms back once I start again...


----------



## LivingDoll

I went green today!


----------



## mariofmagdal

LivingDoll said:


> I went green today!


 

Green is Great!


----------



## MrsMe

LivingDoll said:


> I went green today!


 Congrats! You're on the road to greendom!


----------



## LivingDoll

mariofmagdal said:


> Green is Great!


 


perlenoire83 said:


> Congrats! You're on the road to greendom!


 

Thanks. I feel great!


----------



## MrsMe

deusa80 said:


> Sorry to re-post, but I'm still wondering if anyone here has stopped taking CHL for a few days and started up again? I've been off for 3 days now(besides drinking the bolthouse green juice) and wondering if I'm gonna get those symptoms back once I start again...


 IndianAngel22 did over her Spring Break and I remember her mentioning detox symptoms. She'd have to come give more details or you can pm her if you don't want to wait. HTH


----------



## MrsMe

DaughterOfZion1 said:


> So I need you alls help. I have been taking 6 grams of chlorella and i dont think I have experienced any detox symptoms. My bm is dark green. I had a break out the other day but im acne prone. But no cool detox symptoms. No changes really...anybody experiencing this?
> 
> What should I do different?
> And im drinking water
> (I take my 6 grams in a little cup of water)


 It might take a little while for your body to metabolize the chlorella and for you to notice any detox symptoms or you probably won't experience the usual obvious one. Your detox might manifest itself in different forms such as aches and pains, slight changes in your sleeping patterns or more BMs or peeing. 
When I first started chl the only symptom I had was peeing up to three times every hour (sorry TMI) and now it has subsided. I haven't had many detox symptoms myself except for the excessive peeing and fatigue.
It'll come, don't worry too much, because every body reacts differently. HTH


----------



## AtlantaJJ

deusa80 said:


> Sorry to re-post, but I'm still wondering if anyone here has stopped taking CHL for a few days and started up again? I've been off for 3 days now(besides drinking the bolthouse green juice) and wondering if I'm gonna get  those symptoms back once I start again...


It seems like you shouldn't have any marked detox symptoms because hopefully you went through a good bit of detox already and you shouldn't have re-built the levels of toxins you had when you first started the CHL.

I think most of the detox symptoms we experience are in direct correlation with the amount of toxins in our bodies. Some of us have really bad detox symptoms because we have a lot the body is trying to get rid of. Some of us have less symptoms because their immune system are strong and their body is relatively toxin free. That's just my theory...


----------



## DaughterOfZion1

Thanks for the encouragement. I've been on it for two weeks so I expected a lot of drastic things. I also had excessive peeing but I was also drinking 2 liters of water a day. It may have been both though cus I went like crazy lol


----------



## ladytee2

Just checking in.
Im still green.  My cravings are coming and going.  I think when they are mostly mental or an old habit now.  I am taking 6g chl and 4 spr.
This week end I measured my hair and wrote it down.  I am going to measure on the same day every month to start tracking my growth.  I do have some growth but I havent been tracking it so I dont know how much it has actually grown.


----------



## LivingDoll

Since I've been taking CHL, I've had virtually no appetite. I forgot to mention that. When I am hungry, I have no cravings or taste for anything specific.


----------



## MsCounsel

cutenss said:


> Okay, so I thought it was just me!  I feel like such an oinker. I hope that this subsides. I don't want to have to stop taking my greens. I just increased my dose. I'll give it alittle more time.


 
Thanks for responding. I refuse to give up my greens.   I've been on Chl for almost 6 weeks and I love it.  So that's not an option. I am keeping healthy snacks around. I'm losing weight so it really reminds me of when I was in my 20's.

Good luck.


----------



## Quita

Hi My green friends, I wasn't going to share this experience but I thought I should share; I started this green journey about 2 weeks ago, I don't know exaclty how much I take but I put in my daily fruit juice 1 table spoon of CHl and 1 table spoon of SPI and a table spoon of flax seed; 

I started this journey in the hopes that Chl would help ease my horificaly painful mentral cramps, so when aunt flo showed up this past saturday i figure chl would make this one better, well there were changes, it's been two day and my flow is definitely lighter to the point where I forgot it was here but oh boy the cramps were so bad I thought I would die, it was 14 hours of nonstop pain, vomiting, cold sweets; FYI this happens every month except that it's not as long as this month and my flow is usually heaveir at the beginning.

I'm sharing this not to complian about Chl, infact I just finished my daily shake with a nice table spoon of chl and spl this morning, I truly believe that chl will continue to modify my monthly cycle for the better, it already has;


----------



## Candycane044

pookiwah said:


> OK, contrary to my previously giddy and over-optimistic post as above, my skin did eventually revolt over my chocolate/sugar intake last week.  My skin has taken about 3 steps back.  A warning to those ladies pursuing clear skin, you still have to keep up with your good eating habits - CHL will not be your skin's knight in shining armour if you eat carelessly.  Found out the hard way...



I too had this problem!  My skin was doing so great and then I had to mess around and eat tons of chocolate for my birthday.  It was all over lol.  LD is right when she says that you have to do your part while taking chlorella...Eating bad is now out the door for me.



ladytee2 said:


> Just checking in.
> Im still green.  My cravings are coming and going.  I think when they are mostly mental or an old habit now.  I am taking 6g chl and 4 spr.
> This week end I measured my hair and wrote it down.  I am going to measure on the same day every month to start tracking my growth.  I do have some growth but I havent been tracking it so I dont know how much it has actually grown.



My cravings are coming and going too...some days I have no appetite at all and other days I'm extremely hungry.  My weight seems to have stabilized which is good because I'm not gaining anything.  I plan start working out on a regular basis to promote weight loss.


----------



## LaidBak

deusa80 said:


> Sorry to re-post, but I'm still wondering if anyone here has stopped taking CHL for a few days and started up again? I've been off for 3 days now(besides drinking the bolthouse green juice) and wondering if I'm gonna get those symptoms back once I start again...


 
I stopped for about a week because I ran out.  I didn't go through detox again.


----------



## MonaRae

I upped my gms yesterday.  I now take 5 daily and I have yet to experience any detox effects.  Could be b/c I always detox my body.  I did get really tried for a day or two  but that was it.


----------



## HealthyHair2007

luckiestdestiny said:


> You don't want that much juice anyways with all that sugar. If you could do 40z of green goddess and 4 0z of distilled water (it still tastes good) and then the chlorella. HTH! I sometimes do 2 oz and 2 oz as I just need enough to down the chlorella and I like to stretch out the juice and continue losing weight.


 
Fab idea. I did notice all of the sugar. I will stretch it out with water. Maybe I can get 6 days out of it....LOL. Also the water will help with all of the Chlorella residue that's left in the cup. Thanks bunches.....


----------



## HealthyHair2007

LivingDoll said:


> Since I've been taking CHL, I've had virtually no appetite. I forgot to mention that. *When I am hungry, I have no cravings or taste for anything specific.*


 
This drives me nuts.... I always ending up eating fruit... which is more sugar...


----------



## lucea

I'm on day 2 of the chlorella, ladies... and I have jumped in with both feet! Yesterday, I made a green smoothie, threw about 2g per serving in along with some other good green stuff. It was my first green smoothie, so it wasn't too appetizing - I got about half a glass down. Today I just mixed 2/3gs chlorella with OJ - that was better - still tough (the smell bothers me), but I finished it.

I also mixed some Chlorella with water and used it as a mask. My face was so tight after half and hour, I added some of my moisturizer, and will wear it to bed, hope my pillowcase isn't green tomorrow, lol

I'm taking it for general health, to replace any other supplements and to hopefully help with my acne. Anyone had results with acne? 

I hope to get up to 10g/day, but I need to figure out a better way to drink it so that it's


----------



## Pooks

sohoapt said:


> I'm on day 2 of the chlorella, ladies... and I have jumped in with both feet! Yesterday, I made a green smoothie, threw about 2g per serving in along with some other good green stuff. It was my first green smoothie, so it wasn't too appetizing - I got about half a glass down. Today I just mixed 2/3gs chlorella with OJ - that was better - still tough (the smell bothers me), but I finished it.
> 
> I also mixed some Chlorella with water and used it as a mask. My face was so tight after half and hour, I added some of my moisturizer, and will wear it to bed, hope my pillowcase isn't green tomorrow, lol
> 
> I'm taking it for general health, to replace any other supplements and to hopefully help with my acne. Anyone had results with acne?
> 
> I hope to get up to 10g/day, but I need to figure out a better way to drink it so that it's


 

:bouncegreWELCOME ABOARD THE GREENIE TRAIN!:bouncegre


----------



## Pooks

I've now been taking the Spirulina (3g) alongside CHL (6g) for 2 days.  May I just sympathise with every SPR user who's taking the powder cause it smells naaasty!! Plus I'm only taking the tabs so I can't imagine what the powder must be like, ewww 

Also I was PMing a fellow greenie (absent from this thread for a little while now - you know who you are ), and she mentioned some changes in her nails.  This made me remember when clipping my toenails, I had a very clear demarcation line in each toenail, it was like an elevated ridge.  I am excited to see the difference when my virgin CHL-nourished toenails are all thats left.


----------



## sheba1

For those of you that are using the SPR powder, maybe you could get some empty gel caps and a capsule filler?  The capsule filler is like $10; I bought my cap-m-quick online.  And you can get 1000 caps from Vitacost for just over $10.  I used it for the first time last night and I was able to fill 150 caps while watching my fav tv show.  It was a breeze!  I used it for chlorella, since I sometimes don't feel like tasting it.  

My bf was looking at me make my own caps like


----------



## mw138

I started my fourth week on Chlorella yesterday. My tablets were running low, so I visited the health food store and decided to try the powder. I was getting tired of swallowing six pills each day anyway. This morning I put a tsp. (3g) of chlorella powder in a little bolthouse juice diluted with water. Oh my. As I was drinking, I was trying block out the odd smell, but I could feel my gag reflex starting to kick in. Fortunately I didn't gag, but was unable to drink every last drop. I figured that this is normal, especially the first time and that I'll eventually get used to it. I was the same way when I started taking psyllium husk, now I drink that stuff with no problems at all!

I have noticed that I'm sleeping more soundly and waking up much easier. One thing I did notice was that when I started getting sleeping at night, if I close my eyes, even for a minute during a commercial, I'm out for the night! I'm not complaining, but this new deep sleep has made me miss quite a few tv shows lately!  I'm not complaining though. TV shows are more important than sleep.

My hunger comes and goes. One day, I'm barely hungry and then the next I'm eating as though I've been starving for two months.

I am much more alert, but right now I feel like I could take a nap. I don't know if that's from the chlorella or due to the fact that I'm bored here at work.


----------



## LivingDoll

Quita said:


> Hi My green friends, I wasn't going to share this experience but I thought I should share; I started this green journey about 2 weeks ago, I don't know exaclty how much I take but I put in my daily fruit juice 1 table spoon of CHl and 1 table spoon of SPI and a table spoon of flax seed;
> 
> I started this journey in the hopes that Chl would help ease my horificaly painful mentral cramps, so when aunt flo showed up this past saturday i figure chl would make this one better, well there were changes, it's been two day and my flow is definitely lighter to the point where I forgot it was here but oh boy the cramps were so bad I thought I would die, it was 14 hours of nonstop pain, vomiting, cold sweets; FYI this happens every month except that it's not as long as this month and my flow is usually heaveir at the beginning.
> 
> I'm sharing this not to complian about Chl, infact I just finished my daily shake with a nice table spoon of chl and spl this morning, I truly believe that chl will continue to modify my monthly cycle for the better, it already has;


 
My cycle started a few days earlier and was super heavy the first day...it was also BRIGHT RED!!! (I know, tmi but someone may benefit from reading that ). Also, the second day was remarkably lighter. I think my cycle will be over in 3 days instead of 5-6). YAY!!!



HealthyHair2007 said:


> This drives me nuts.... I always ending up eating fruit... which is more sugar...


 
But those are good carbs right?



sheba1 said:


> For those of you that are using the SPR powder, maybe you could get some empty gel caps and a capsule filler? The capsule filler is like $10; I bought my cap-m-quick online. And you can get 1000 caps from Vitacost for just over $10. I used it for the first time last night and I was able to fill 150 caps while watching my fav tv show. It was a breeze! I used it for chlorella, since I sometimes don't feel like tasting it.
> 
> *My bf was looking at me make my own caps like *


 
I can just imagine...like um, baby is this legal?



mw138 said:


> I started my fourth week on Chlorella yesterday. My tablets were running low, so I visited the health food store and decided to try the powder. I was getting tired of swallowing six pills each day anyway. This morning I put a tsp. (3g) of chlorella powder in a little bolthouse juice diluted with water. Oh my. As I was drinking, I was trying block out the odd smell, but I could feel my gag reflex starting to kick in. Fortunately I didn't gag, but was unable to drink every last drop. I figured that this is normal, especially the first time and that I'll eventually get used to it. I was the same way when I started taking psyllium husk, now I drink that stuff with no problems at all!
> 
> *I have noticed that I'm sleeping more soundly and waking up much easier. One thing I did notice was that when I started getting sleeping at night, if I close my eyes, even for a minute during a commercial, I'm out for the night! I'm not complaining, but this new deep sleep has made me miss quite a few tv shows lately!  I'm not complaining though. TV shows are more important than sleep.*
> 
> My hunger comes and goes. One day, I'm barely hungry and then the next I'm eating as though I've been starving for two months.
> 
> I* am much more alert*, but right now I feel like I could take a nap. I don't know if that's from the chlorella or due to the fact that I'm bored here at work.


 
I noticed this too. I am sleeping like a rock, waking up easier and more alert as well. The changes in such a short time are unbelievable.


----------



## Vshanell

perlenoire83 said:


> I can't wait for my powder to arrive and by the looks of it, I'm gonna run out of tablets before I receive it... I think I'm going to lower the dosage for a few days, so that I can have some left for my trip.
> I have an idea of mask for the ladies who want to apply it topically. I already use that mask on a regular basis (2x/a week) so I'll just add the chlorella powder to it. Some of you probably know it already... Honey, mixed w/ some lemon juice and cinnamon. (I don't have nutmeg, but I will add it as soon as I can get my hands on some)
> I found about this mask in this thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=170773
> Now I actually leave it on overnight and wake up to smooth skin free of any pimples and lightened scars. (Thank you Pokahontas for the info!)


 
You're welcome.  I'm glad it worked out good for you.  It is still my favorite mask ever!

Girl how in the world do you leave it on overnight?  I would have cinnamon honey goo everywhere! I try to leave it on for at least an hour though.  It seems the longer you leave it on the better.


----------



## MrsMe

Pokahontas said:


> You're welcome. I'm glad it worked out good for you. It is still my favorite mask ever!
> 
> Girl how in the world do you leave it on overnight? I would have cinnamon honey goo everywhere! I try to leave it on for at least an hour though. It seems the longer you leave it on the better.


:rofl2: The first time I did it my sheets and pillows were all sticky and brown. But I did that on purpose because I was doing my laundry the next day. Now I just know while I am sleeping that I have to lay on my back. I looooove to sleep on the side for my back, but I just know it in my sleep. I just have goo on my hands now, lol. Yesterday I had some itchy pimples and two cysts that were driving me nuts! I popped the honey mask on the problem areas (in the middle of the day) and left it on for a few hours. The itching was gone and those babies were getting riper by the minute (sorry TMI) which is when they pop by themselves. 
On another note, I forgot to tell you guys about my periods. (To think that this word used to make me shudder  and now I'm talking about it to e-friends...) Last month was weird. First of all, I didn't have any of my usual PMS symptoms except for moodiness. I didn't have breast tenderness, no water retention and even the usual incapacitating fatigue was no issue this time. 
When my friends did come, I had some mild cramping which receded by the second day and that is usually when it gets stronger. I also had less blue water (like in the commercial, u know) than usual and it ended a day earlier than usual. Now that was just during the first month of taking chl...so I can't wait to see what this month brings!

ETA: I just received my powdered CHL!  It is a dark, dark shade of green! It smells the same as my tablets. I switched to the powdered form because 40 pills/day was getting overwhelming. I should've done that earlier!  
I mixed it w/ some OJ and it dissolves pretty well. At first when I saw how little 3g/1tsp was, I thought it wasn't much, but that stuff quickly takes over in the cup! I don't know how to explain it, but it's as if the powder had multiplied and soaked in the liquid like a sponge... Do you understand what I'm trying to say??? Anyway, the taste wasn't as bad as I expected and the smell is almost nonexistent to me. I'm used to drink the weirdest, bitterest teas from my mom, so I guess I'm immune to this kind of stuff. However, I think I'll be better off just drinking it w/ some water, bcoz it was too thick to my taste... Anyway, I've already taken 6g and so far I'm not feeling any bad effects.


----------



## Kurlee

for those who use spirulina did u guys notice a "tanning" effect?   I notice since I have been taking it, my skin is glowing and looks tanned and I love it. It looks so rich!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

pookiwah said:


> I've now been taking the Spirulina (3g) alongside CHL (6g) for 2 days. May I just sympathise with every SPR user who's taking the powder cause it smells naaasty!! Plus I'm only taking the tabs so I can't imagine what the powder must be like, ewww
> 
> *Also I was PMing a fellow greenie (absent from this thread for a little while now - you know who you are ), and she mentioned some changes in her nails. This made me remember when clipping my toenails, I had a very clear demarcation line in each toenail, it was like an elevated ridge. I am excited to see the difference when my virgin CHL-nourished toenails are all thats left*.


 
Hello Pookiwah, 

I'm absent but still lurking, still green and still happy!!

My cousin came from the states and bought 2 tubs of Source Naturals Chlorella with her per my request. 
It tastes exactly the same as my CHL powder the only thing I have noticed is feeling a little sleepy, So maybe I am re-detoxing?? 
I had five hours xtra sleep today already!!

Like I said in the PM, My nails are crazy. 
There is the elevated ridge, the demarcation line is so strange. I always thought I had perfect nails but the "Chlorella nails" are rock hard extra white, shiny and look fake!!

My cousins were telling me it is not fair that they have to buy nails like mines

My newgrowth (hair) is still extra soft, thick and strong. 
I'm still cornrowed up but cant resist touching the newgrowth.

Still on the green train and loving the results


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Kurlee said:


> for those who use spirulina did u guys notice a "tanning" effect? I notice since I have been taking it, my skin is glowing and looks tanned and I love it. It looks so rich!


 
i've noticed a lovely glow


----------



## luckiestdestiny

sohoapt said:


> I'm on day 2 of the chlorella, ladies... and I have jumped in with both feet! Yesterday, I made a green smoothie, threw about 2g per serving in along with some other good green stuff. It was my first green smoothie, so it wasn't too appetizing - I got about half a glass down. Today I just mixed 2/3gs chlorella with OJ - that was better - still tough (the smell bothers me), but I finished it.
> 
> I also mixed some Chlorella with water and used it as a mask. My face was so tight after half and hour, I added some of my moisturizer, and will wear it to bed, hope my pillowcase isn't green tomorrow, lol
> 
> I'm taking it for general health, to replace any other supplements and to hopefully help with my acne. Anyone had results with acne?
> 
> I hope to get up to 10g/day, but I need to figure out a better way to drink it so that it's


 

Welcome Sohoapt to the chlorella party!


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib

Okay so I was gonna get some ofdline but it was so expensive to even ship so I figured- check GNC on base and well they do have Natural Brand Spiriluna and this stuff called Wakunaga of America Kyo- Chlorella Antioxidant....does anyone know this brand and is it of any good? I surely don't want to pay  an arm and a leg for shipping for something I can find here in town.


----------



## MonaRae

LivingDoll said:


> My cycle started a few days earlier and was super heavy the first day...it was also BRIGHT RED!!! (I know, tmi but someone may benefit from reading that ). Also, the second day was remarkably lighter. I think my cycle will be over in 3 days instead of 5-6). YAY!!!


 
 Ya know!  Aunt Flo stopped by nearly on time (_29th day_) and day 2 was heavy for me as well.  I should say heavier than normal.  She alternates her visits every month so month 1 she stays for 4 days and month 2 she stays for 3 days.  This last visit was a 3 day visit but day 3 was super light.

I'm liking this visitation!


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib

MrJohnsonsRib said:


> Okay so I was gonna get some ofdline but it was so expensive to even ship so I figured- check GNC on base and well they do have Natural Brand Spiriluna and this stuff called Wakunaga of America Kyo- Chlorella Antioxidant....does anyone know this brand and is it of any good? I surely don't want to pay an arm and a leg for shipping for something I can find here in town.


 

Okay so I checked the local health foods store natural Pantry and they sell all sorts of Chlorella- phew! Now I can go get some before I go to my meeting. I can't wait to reap the benefits!!  I'll try to keep updates in my fotki-I'll TRY.lol!


----------



## Miss Monae

MrJohnsonsRib said:


> Okay so I checked the local health foods store natural Pantry and they sell all sorts of Chlorella- phew! Now I can go get some before I go to my meeting. I can't wait to reap the benefits!!  I'll try to keep updates in my fotki-I'll TRY.lol!


 
Have you tried Vitacost.com? Their shipping is always $4.99 for any order and their pricses are really good. Check it out.


----------



## Pooks

My iherb order still hasn't arrived  Good thing I went and got some more Sun CHL to tide me over...


----------



## trinigul

I've been taking Chlorella and Spirulina on an off for a while.  More on than off now that I got a great tip, that works for me, on Vitacost (where I ordered these items):  I add a piece of lemon to the smoothie also.  World of a difference for me!!!!  I really had a hard time stomaching these powders before that.  

Thanks for the topical tip.  In these financial times I am so cherising all these multi-tasking tips.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

pookiwah said:


> My iherb order still hasn't arrived  Good thing I went and got some more Sun CHL to tide me over...


 
wow, thats strange. they usually deliver within 4 days!!

i think customs may have you order, this may result in you being charged by customs!!

heres a little tip: keep your orders under £20 
*(they cannot charge you that way!)

sometimes i make several under £20 orders just to avoid being charged customs!!


----------



## Pooks

Blaque*Angel said:


> wow, thats strange. they usually deliver within 4 days!!
> 
> i think customs may have you order, this may result in you being charged by customs!!
> 
> heres a little tip: keep your orders under £20
> *(they cannot charge you that way!)
> 
> sometimes i make several under £20 orders just to avoid being charged customs!!


 
Oh nooooo! What do I do BA?


----------



## Chiba_revolution

I finally have my Chlorella!! And I'm ready to finally join you guys!


(10 minutes later)



...Now that tasted nasty, but I'll do it!


----------



## HairHustla

*Hey Ladies,*

*Just checking in.  Still hanging in there with the CHL/SPRL but I am hovering between 4-6 grams depending on if I can get it in each day.  So far so good, hair is growing nicely, I just had it trimmed and pressed so that I can track growth but now trying to get the hang of wrapping my hair at night.  You can check out my signature picture to see where I am now.  Can't wait till next month when I go home and introduce the "green goodness" to my family!  *


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Chiba_revolution said:


> I finally have my Chlorella!! And I'm ready to finally join you guys!
> 
> 
> (10 minutes later)
> 
> 
> 
> ...Now that tasted nasty, but I'll do it!


 
Welcome Chiba_revolution!

There are plenty of ways to make it taste better if you have the powder you can always use juice and water!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

trinigul said:


> I've been taking Chlorella and Spirulina on an off for a while. More on than off now that I got a great tip, that works for me, on Vitacost (where I ordered these items): I add a piece of lemon to the smoothie also. World of a difference for me!!!! I really had a hard time stomaching these powders before that.
> 
> Thanks for the topical tip. In these financial times I am so cherising all these multi-tasking tips.


 
Welcome back trinigul.  Hope you'll be more consistent now that you have your tips!


----------



## lucea

Update: Had my third dose of CHL yesterday - I'm already having fresh breath when I wake up, light green no. 1. and clearing of acne with my home-made CHL masks (just CHL powder and spring water worn overnight). I had a large cyst on my chin and after two nights worth of masks - it is invisible and a third of it's original size. 

Really feeling the antibacterial effect of CHL, and hoping to toss my antibiotic in 8 weeks or so!


----------



## Chiba_revolution

> Welcome Chiba_revolution!
> 
> There are plenty of ways to make it taste better if you have the powder you can always use juice and water!


 
Thank you! I tried it with orange juice and let go of my nose too quickly. Leaving me to taste the concentrated version of my potion that was lingering at the bottom . Was sort of creeped out how it clunge to my spoon but I think I was just paranoid lol.
I'll keep you updated of my progress, I'm using this for my hair, my skin and my energy levels.


----------



## DaughterOfZion1

I think i had some detox effects finally!!! 

Yesterday I was hacking (tmi) all day. I mean muscus flying on the ground around me lol because I had so much in my throat and nose. YAY!!!


----------



## c*c*chic*

ok payday is coming and im finally going to buy chlorella! im stuck betwween purchasing; earthrise capsules, the 4oz chlorella powder, and source naturals capsules. any ladies have the 4oz of powder? if so how long does that last? TIA


----------



## Candycane044

So I think I'm going to start taking spirulina in conjunction with my chlorella.  I am going to place an order for it today and start it hopefully on Monday when I return from Dallas.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

pookiwah said:


> Oh nooooo! What do I do BA?


 
wait it out.

if the worst comes to the worst you may have to pay a customs fee 

(i would've said it was an easter delay but i ordered some stuff and recieved them within 5 days over the easter holidays!)

good luck x


----------



## MonaRae

I am starting to understand why so many of you take higher dosages.  I'm currently taking 5g and I feel great, sugar craving at almost at 0, energy is starting to rise, and hunger is very low.  I had to make myself eat.  Don't get me wrong I was hungry but I just didn't feel like eating.

6g can only get better!  I will continue to increase!


----------



## Chiba_revolution

How much growth did you get in one month with 5g?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*Your hair looks good, HairHustla...*



HairHustla said:


> *Hey Ladies,*
> 
> *Just checking in. Still hanging in there with the CHL/SPRL but I am hovering between 4-6 grams depending on if I can get it in each day. So far so good, hair is growing nicely, I just had it trimmed and pressed so that I can track growth but now trying to get the hang of wrapping my hair at night. You can check out my signature picture to see where I am now. Can't wait till next month when I go home and introduce the "green goodness" to my family! *


----------



## HairHustla

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *Your hair looks good, HairHustla...*


 
*Thank you darling...you all had something to do with it!  I praise God for all of the Ladies and wonderful information here at LHCF! Oh, and my daughter, her hair is off the freakin chain!!!*


----------



## BrandNew

I'm still going strong!


----------



## PGirl

PGirl checking in at 9gs CHL Powder.  Life is good.  Back pain is still gone.  My hair is approaching APL quickly and I know CHL will get me there.  I'm green and Mom and Dad are too.  Mom is detoxing still and Dad loves being regular (LOL).  Oh and my cat is green too.  She gets her CHL with yogurt and a little honey.  Loves it.  I did some reading online and it is safe for pets.  The protein is very beneficial for animals especially if they are sick or aging.  She is middle aged and she plays like a kitten now.

We are all happy over here


----------



## luckiestdestiny

PGirl said:


> PGirl checking in at 9gs CHL Powder. Life is good. Back pain is still gone. My hair is approaching APL quickly and I know CHL will get me there. I'm green and Mom and Dad are too. Mom is detoxing still and Dad loves being regular (LOL). Oh and my cat is green too. She gets her CHL with yogurt and a little honey. Loves it. I did some reading online and it is safe for pets. The protein is very beneficial for animals especially if they are sick or aging. She is middle aged and she plays like a kitten now.
> 
> We are all happy over here


 Glad mom and dad are going green too! 

As for the animal....I am already on board. I read that somewhere too. I need to start posting everything I'm doing but sometimes I forget. My mom has two dogs (a mini dauschund and a beagle hound) and I have one (a minidauschund).  I suggested she give them chlorella daily after reading about it and I make sure Cookie gets hers too (she's my dauschund).  I have to hide Cookie's really good in cheese or she'll spit it out. (As you have a cat, she probably loves the taste) Mom says her dogs love the taste (go figure). One of them, smidget, is really old...like Green Mile Mr.Jingles old (If you saw the movie you'll get the reference. The one with Tom Hanks).  Anyways, my mom every year insists he's ten. She's done that for ten years. I know she knows better but she says she doesn't want him to HEAR his real age.  Technically it's working because that dog is 20 and he's still going strong. So I told her to give him Chlorella and then I decided that her other dog and mine should also get it. 

He's walking around like a middle aged dog now from what she tells me.  She says there's more pep in his step. 

Cookie who is already the energizer bunny has even more energy to get into stuff. She's constantly doing stuff and running a round getting into "situations"!  I swear I love that dog but she's exhausting (she's three so she has ample energy to get stuck in the bathroom...the door closes and then she barks madly at it, but then she'll go in and do it AGAIN. I mean come on! Take a hint and leave the bathroom alone.  I have to make sure to close it because there she'll go and inevitably she'll close the door some how and then get hysterical and start barking. And of course I don't always remember so I run down thinking she's hurt, but no she's just in that darn bathroom That's only the tip of the iceburg.)

You can tell I love animals.

Go chlorella!


----------



## MrsMe

DaughterOfZion1 said:


> I think i had some detox effects finally!!!
> 
> Yesterday I was hacking (tmi) all day. I mean muscus flying on the ground around me lol because I had so much in my throat and nose. YAY!!!


 Yay! You're so cute! lol

HairHustla your hair is fantastic! Way to grow!

Update on my powdered chl: I tried drinking it w/ water yesterday and it was horrible! I was gagging to finish it!  So...I guess I'll have to stick to drinking it with some watered down juice. I don't think I could deal w/ smoothie right now.  
I noticed that I have late night cravings, now, whereas last week I could barely eat.  
I am now @ 9 grams and I think I'm gonna go up to 10-11 grams for a couple of months, then I'll decrease it for a little while. 
Last night I did the honey mask w/ chl and it is weird but it felt like the powder was..."alive"  Although I applied the mix all over my face, I noticed that the chlorella concentrated on my pb areas. i.e. the ones where I have a lot of scars and my few pimples. This stuff is amazing! I woke up to a soft skin (which is usual w/ the honey mix), but my scars were also hydrated and fading. I have taken before pics, so I will keep track of it and show you the results in two weeks...just remind me, I might forget to post 'em, lol .
Let me get some overdue sleep now. See you!


----------



## Kurlee

^^^ yea the powder is gross, i tried to take some today and was GAGGING!


----------



## Sugarshoc

Hi ladies,
I think I'm going to join you all.  I'm going to get my CHL tomorrow.  I'm new to the forums as a subscriber.  I've always read the boards.

Tracey


----------



## cutenss

Hi greenies,
I am so glad that everyone is posting their different experiences.  I am noticing things, but its hard to tell if its the chlorella.  For me, I am taking 4g chlorella and 6g spirulina.  I having been taking this dose for about a week.  I started officially April 2nd.  My forehead is itchy and irritated.  I have gotten a couple of breakouts.  It seems like I am always hungry.  I will continue to be green, but I am very impatient.  I am waiting for results that I can equate soley to my "greeness".  But I'm not ready to jump ship yet.

But I am happy for those with GREAT result. YEAH!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

cutenss said:


> Hi greenies,
> I am so glad that everyone is posting their different experiences. I am noticing things, but its hard to tell if its the chlorella. For me, I am taking 4g chlorella and 6g spirulina. I having been taking this dose for about a week. I started officially April 2nd. My forehead is itchy and irritated. I have gotten a couple of breakouts. It seems like I am always hungry. I will continue to be green, but I am very impatient. I am waiting for results that I can equate soley to my "greeness". But I'm not ready to jump ship yet.
> 
> But I am happy for those with GREAT result. YEAH!


 
Hey Cutenss I have great results but I've been on chlorella for almost three months. You really need to take chlorella as a long term health super food.   You've been taking it for less than two weeks!  Patience please.  We all want hair down to our knees and Glowy skin in one day .  I'm glad you're not ready to jump ship...but that means you're thinking about it.  Jump ship in two weeks on something you should try out for at least 4 months to see the full effects?

Hang in there. I'm rooting for ya!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Sugarshoc said:


> Hi ladies,
> I think I'm going to join you all. I'm going to get my CHL tomorrow. I'm new to the forums as a subscriber. I've always read the boards.
> 
> Tracey


 

Welcome to the board Sugarshoc!

Join us! Join us! 
 Chlorella is good....


----------



## cutenss

O don't get me wrong LD, I am taking chlorella for more than just external beauty.  I already have that .  I have done alot of research on this, and this thread is a wealth of knowlede.  I even have m mom going green.  I just firgure thagt I could "vent" so to speak, and you guys would give encouragement to me.  I have alot going on, and this board helps more that you know.  I know that I don't have patience, but I will never give up on me.  Which is why I am green.  Thanks for the .  I check in soon


----------



## Chiba_revolution

I have a question and I would be very grateful if someone would answer. 
Say I start getting the same positive results as you ladies here, for example longer eye lashes. Would they only stay longer than my usual length for as long as I use Chlorella, and revert back to it's original size once I stop using it?


----------



## AngieB

Alright...so after reading about the Chlorella masks on this thread, I made a paste this morning and it is now on my face.. I have a couple blemishes that need to go away, so I'm going to see if this works.  I'll leave it on a couple hours?  and hope nobody comes to the door.


----------



## lucea

AngieB said:


> Alright...so after reading about the Chlorella masks on this thread, I made a paste this morning and it is now on my face.. I have a couple blemishes that need to go away, so I'm going to see if this works. I'll leave it on a couple hours? and hope nobody comes to the door.


 

Hey AngieB,

I leave mine on overnight (8+ hours) - do this for two days and see what happens to your blemishes


----------



## DaughterOfZion1

I am going to do that tonight cuz its that time of the month and my skin is acting up...
I put some on a pimple last night...vanished....
I put some on a cut...its magically healing 
This crap is amazing lol

I am not at 9 grams with no problem. I have been on it since March 31, but Ill just say beginning of April.

I can't wait for my one month anniversary. lol

Can you guys tell me your benefits again so I can daydream about them? lol 

I want to remember all that I can expect......

Also if you dont mind, can you around what time it happened (1 month, 2 monthes, 6 weeks) and how much you were on at that time?

Love you all and thanks for this amazing idea luckiestdestiny!


----------



## SundaiMorn

I purchased Whole Foods 500 mg Broken Cell Cell Chlorella pills for $10.99 on Monday.  On Tuesday, I started out taking 1000mg (1 gram) to ease into it.  I also drank a Bolthouse Farms Green Goodness (the small bottle). I had diaherra that night. I also did not have much of an appetite and did not eat dinner.  But that morning, my energy was noticable better. Wednesday I took 1000 mg in the morning without drinking Bolthouse and had no diaherra.  Today, I upped my dosage to 2000 mg. I want to see how I can handle the increase in the dosage before I up it again.  I take supplements as well but I had not had the energy boost from them that I am experiencing.  I am definitely going to keep upping my dosage to see the results. Hopefully, I will be able to drink some Bolthouse Green Goodness with it. I really like that stuff.


----------



## belle_reveuse28

Hey Y'all... Belle's in the house today... 

So I haven't posted in over a week.  Been on the job hunt, suriously!

So the last time I wrote, I spoke about my issue with gaining weight, and then I  had some things happening at the time.... I had lowered my dosage back to 3 grams for like 2 weeks and now I've taken it back up to 6-9.   

At 3 grams, my body was using all the CHL because my BMs were no longer green.  I just upped it back up to 6 this week, and my BMS are green again.  I noticed at 3 grams my hair and nails weren't growing as fast as they were when I was taking a whole scoop of it.  

About my periods... Shortly after I requested prayer about the situation for me coming off birth control and hoping that chl would help, well, that was a no-no... Apparently, it was too early for me to see.... I had the worse period I had in months.... Severe contractions, bleeding and uncontrollable vomitting.... It was unreal... So leave it be, I'm back on the birth control... I may take much longer before my hormones and periods become regulated, and I just cant go through that again....  

Other than that, I'm still losing weight, slowly.  The numbers on the scale move slow, but I've noticed my clothing is still getting better fitting, so that's good..

I need you all to help me decide something.  See, I have all this MegaTek here that needs to be used up.  I did notice when I was using it that my hair was definitely growing suriously...  The thing is, I wanted to see what CHL would do, but I'm getting a little patient... I am finishing up month 3, I think, with CHL....  I tried to use the Mega Tek a few weeks ago and I noticed the next day that my hair was shedding a lot.... I know that when you use it, you have to be up on your garlic game, as I was before when I was using it and had no problems.  Sadly enough, I had gotten great growth with MegaTek but got heat happy during the holidays and basically had to cut off my progress. I surely dont want that to happen again.. Right now, my hair is not shedding.. It's healthy but I can't tell how fast it is growing.  I'm not sure that it is growing as fast as it was when I was using MT...  

Right now, this is my regimen:  I'm doing Ayurveda 2x a week (amla, Brahmi, Shikakai), DC 2x week with Pantene R&N DC Mask, Nettle daily after CO wash with Pantene R&N reg condish,  including drinking the tea, and CHL daily...  Every night I braid my nape across, and braid the rest of my hair into plaits (it's usually damp with leave in condish (HE LTR), and sealed with castor oil-organic from Whole Foods)...  I wear braid outs or just curly in the day.  I only shampoo once a week with a Shikaikai shampoo bar, and I do a protein treatment with the MegaTek every other week...  No heat regimen, but maybe once a month, if that...  That's it. 

I just ordered some Maka (Mahkabhringraj) powder to add to my ayurveda teas, and some cassia obovata and indigo to dye my grays...  

 Do you think my regimen is pretty simple?   

Are there any of you who are still using Mega-Tek in conjunction with CHL?

Do you think I should continue to use mine, or rather, begin again?

Any other thoughts?  Let me know what you think

Thanks!


----------



## sqzbly1908

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Hey Y'all... Belle's in the house today...
> 
> So I haven't posted in over a week.  Been on the job hunt, suriously!
> 
> So the last time I wrote, I spoke about my issue with gaining weight, and then I  had some things happening at the time.... I had lowered my dosage back to 3 grams for like 2 weeks and now I've taken it back up to 6-9.
> 
> At 3 grams, my body was using all the CHL because my BMs were no longer green.  I just upped it back up to 6 this week, and my BMS are green again.  I noticed at 3 grams my hair and nails weren't growing as fast as they were when I was taking a whole scoop of it.
> 
> About my periods... Shortly after I requested prayer about the situation for me coming off birth control and hoping that chl would help, well, that was a no-no... Apparently, it was too early for me to see.... I had the worse period I had in months.... Severe contractions, bleeding and uncontrollable vomitting.... It was unreal... So leave it be, I'm back on the birth control... I may take much longer before my hormones and periods become regulated, and I just cant go through that again....
> 
> Other than that, I'm still losing weight, slowly.  The numbers on the scale move slow, but I've noticed my clothing is still getting better fitting, so that's good..
> 
> I need you all to help me decide something.  See, I have all this MegaTek here that needs to be used up.  I did notice when I was using it that my hair was definitely growing suriously...  The thing is, I wanted to see what CHL would do, but I'm getting a little patient... I am finishing up month 3, I think, with CHL....  I tried to use the Mega Tek a few weeks ago and I noticed the next day that my hair was shedding a lot.... I know that when you use it, you have to be up on your garlic game, as I was before when I was using it and had no problems.  Sadly enough, I had gotten great growth with MegaTek but got heat happy during the holidays and basically had to cut off my progress. I surely dont want that to happen again.. Right now, my hair is not shedding.. It's healthy but I can't tell how fast it is growing.  I'm not sure that it is growing as fast as it was when I was using MT...
> 
> Right now, this is my regimen:  I'm doing Ayurveda 2x a week (amla, Brahmi, Shikakai), DC 2x week with Pantene R&N DC Mask, Nettle daily after CO wash with Pantene R&N reg condish,  including drinking the tea, and CHL daily...  Every night I braid my nape across, and braid the rest of my hair into plaits (it's usually damp with leave in condish (HE LTR), and sealed with castor oil-organic from Whole Foods)...  I wear braid outs or just curly in the day.  I only shampoo once a week with a Shikaikai shampoo bar, and I do a protein treatment with the MegaTek every other week...  No heat regimen, but maybe once a month, if that...  That's it.
> 
> I just ordered some Maka (Mahkabhringraj) powder to add to my ayurveda teas, and some cassia obovata and indigo to dye my grays...
> 
> Do you think my regimen is pretty simple?
> 
> Are there any of you who are still using Mega-Tek in conjunction with CHL?
> 
> Do you think I should continue to use mine, or rather, begin again?
> 
> Any other thoughts?  Let me know what you think
> 
> Thanks!




Hi Belle - With regard to the MT - I am still using (along with CHL) it but I only use it as a DC and I have not experienced any shedding - I usually leave it in for 15-30 minutes (sometimes longer) rinse and follow up with a DC for about the same time if not overnight - if anything it has definitely made my hair stronger - I tried "putting it on the scalp" for a couple of days and decided that I don't have time for all of that....I just started using the CHL about 3 weeks ago at 3 grams and I have noticed that my hair has grown more than usual.....HTH


----------



## belle_reveuse28

sqzbly1908 said:


> Hi Belle - With regard to the MT - I am still using (along with CHL) it but I only use it as a DC and I have not experienced any shedding - I usually leave it in for 15-30 minutes (sometimes longer) rinse and follow up with a DC for about the same time if not overnight - if anything it has definitely made my hair stronger - I tried "putting it on the scalp" for a couple of days and decided that I don't have time for all of that....I just started using the CHL about 3 weeks ago at 3 grams and I have noticed that my hair has grown more than usual.....HTH




Thanks Sqzbly, I think it's hard for me to tell how fast it's growing because I dont straighten often, but I thought my hair was soaring when I used MT.... Sometimes perspective isn't based on truth though.. lol... So maybe I'm not seeing things right...


----------



## ksk_xs

I'm not in this challenge but if you ladies don't like the taste of the powder,but feel it's more cost effective you can just buy empty capsules and make your own.


----------



## sqzbly1908

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Thanks Sqzbly, I think it's hard for me to tell how fast it's growing because I dont straighten often, but I thought my hair was soaring when I used MT.... Sometimes perspective isn't based on truth though.. lol... So maybe I'm not seeing things right...



Yeah it would be hard to gauge if your hair is curly...just look at it like this - you already know that you hair is growing and if there hardly any breakage/shedding - then it is a safe bet that you are in good shape! The only reason I can tell that my hair is growing is I relaxed my hair at the end of March and I can actually see the new growth(not reversion) and I don't normally start seeing my new growth until between 4- 6 weeks - so something is happening...but I am also using Hair vitamins so the Chlorella may have spike my HVs - who knows - but I can see that my skin is smoother - gotta get around taking 6 pills - ugh!!!


----------



## Helpmeblongagain

So Im about to jump on the bandwagon....but Im not sure which one to purchase...I think I remember one of you mentioning that the one with the most Chlorella Growth Factor should be the most effective? Or does it really not matter much?


----------



## HairHustla

*Ok ladies,*

*If you want to see a true testimony before your eyes, go to my profile and look at my picture album of my daughters hair.  Her hair was so damaged in February of this year I almost scalped her and was going to start all over but then I found this thread and the waistlength hair shake thread and began both in March.  Here it is April and my daughter's hair is shoulder length AFTER a major trim and her sides and temple have completely grown in and you will just have to see for yourself.  Click on the pictures and I have explained in detail what occured.  Give me some feedback too...it is unbelievable!  *

*HH*


----------



## SundaiMorn

HairHustla said:


> *Ok ladies,*
> 
> *If you want to see a true testimony before your eyes, go to my profile and look at my picture album of my daughters hair. Her hair was so damaged in February of this year I almost scalped her and was going to start all over but then I found this thread and the waistlength hair shake thread and began both in March. Here it is April and my daughter's hair is shoulder length AFTER a major trim and her sides and temple have completely grown in and you will just have to see for yourself. Click on the pictures and I have explained in detail what occured. Give me some feedback too...it is unbelievable! *
> 
> *HH*


 

Wow HairHustla that is great progress.  Your daughter's hair did a 180.


----------



## HairHustla

SundaiMorn said:


> Wow HairHustla that is great progress. Your daughter's hair did a 180.


 
*Thank you, I can hardly believe it myself but that is why that green stuff is called "mighty chlorella".  On top of everything else, the pictures really tell the story!  I hope they can encourage someone!  *


----------



## AngieB

I really like the Chlorella mask. My skin is really really soft.  My only issue was that it got hard and started to flake.  I mixed up too much, so I added some of my proactiv moisturizer to it and put a little just on the blemishes.  I will use the rest in the morning.


----------



## TdotGirl

Hey Ladies!

I realized I haven't updated in over a month! 

Last month I bought ChlorEssence, (I used the Now brand before, but wanted to try a different brand) and I didn't like it all. The taste wasn't pleasant. Also, when I had a bm, I was taking longer than I did when I was using the now brand. I noticed too that my nails were not as strong, and they were ripped.

Anyhow, since I'm in the states for vacay, I ordered source natural powder (16oz) through vitacost and had it shipped through ups. I got this in 2 days  I took it already, and it's not bad at all. In about a week, It would mark my 3 month usage of chlorella. 

I can honestly say that my skin is better than before, and I have increased my energy. My hair has grown a little faster than before. I'm going to try the mask soon for my skin. Yay chlorella.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

HairHustla said:


> *Thank you, I can hardly believe it myself but that is why that green stuff is called "mighty chlorella". On top of everything else, the pictures really tell the story! I hope they can encourage someone! *


 

Your daughter's hair looks soooo much better in a short amount of time w/ chlorella and spirulina. That's just amazing. I wish I could see her edges up close from before to now, but at least I could see the full length and how the breakage has recovered.

GO GREEN!


----------



## january noir

sqzbly1908 said:


> Hi Belle - With regard to the MT - I am still using (along with CHL) it but *I only use it as a DC and I have not experienced any shedding - I usually leave it in for 15-30 minutes (sometimes longer) rinse and follow up with a DC for about the same time if not overnight - if anything it has definitely made my hair stronger - I tried "putting it on the scalp" for a couple of days and decided that I don't have time for all of that*....I just started using the CHL about 3 weeks ago at 3 grams and I have noticed that my hair has grown more than usual.....HTH



Thank you.  I'm not knocking the ladies who take the time to apply the MT or Ovation Cell Therapy to their scalps and if it works for them, great!  For me, I use my Ovation system as a weekly or twice-weekly treatment and my hair is doing just fine.  No shedding, no overload of protein, nothing but improved, strong and healthy hair.   

Applying it nightly and all that activity that comes with it makes people less eager to continue MT or Ovation Cell Therapy over the long-haul.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Helpmeblongagain said:


> So Im about to jump on the bandwagon....but Im not sure which one to purchase...I think I remember one of you mentioning that the one with the most Chlorella Growth Factor should be the most effective? Or does it really not matter much?


 
Hey Helpmeblongagain,

You're correct that cgf is really important in increasing the turnover of cells, thus growing hair and regenerating the bodie's tissues (that's why the fast nail growth too).  Source naturals I believe was determined to have the most but earthrise  and Jarrow is also high on the list. That's off the top of my head.


----------



## HairHustla

luckiestdestiny said:


> Your daughter's hair looks soooo much better in a short amount of time w/ chlorella and spirulina. That's just amazing. I wish I could see her edges up close from before to now, but at least I could see the full length and how the breakage has recovered.
> 
> GO GREEN!


 
*Your wish is granted, I will get a close up of her edges this weekend and post it in the album.  I am so confident of it, I have no problem showing it all..the good the bad and the ugly!  You are right about the short amount of time, that is another thing that is so amazing!  *


----------



## luckiestdestiny

HairHustla said:


> *Your wish is granted, I will get a close up of her edges this weekend and post it in the album. I am so confident of it, I have no problem showing it all..the good the bad and the ugly! You are right about the short amount of time, that is another thing that is so amazing! *


 

Yay!  I believe you. I just wished to see the edges because the other pic really shows the damage and I wanted to have a full comparison.  I am so happy for you and your daughter. Might I add your hair is looking mighty thick.  I don't know if you mentioned here or elsewhere that you have alopecia, but I don't see any thinning.  Is chlorella and your shake thickening it up?


----------



## HairHustla

luckiestdestiny said:


> Yay! I believe you. I just wished to see the edges because the other pic really shows the damage and I wanted to have a full comparison. I am so happy for you and your daughter. Might I add your hair is looking mighty thick. I don't know if you mentioned here or elsewhere that you have alopecia, but I don't see any thinning. Is chlorella and your shake thickening it up?


 
*Absolutely, I don't think my hair has been this thick (or healthy) since I was a little girl.  I remember those days hollering and crying when my mom would comb out my hair and wash it, it was a thick mess back then.  It was so bad my dad would almost jump on my momma for "hurting" my hair!  So yes, the shake and chlorella is a winner!  I am just striving to get some more length along with the health but it is coming along just fine thanks to you ladies! *


----------



## AngieB

Ok. I'm nosey.  What is in this shake?


----------



## HairHustla

AngieB said:


> Ok. I'm nosey. What is in this shake?


 
Hi AngieB, 

There is a whole thread on it, you can check it out here:


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=288413


----------



## AngieB

HairHustla said:


> Hi AngieB,
> 
> There is a whole thread on it, you can check it out here:
> 
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=288413


 
Thanks HairHustla...I remember that thread now.


----------



## OhmyKimB

Does chlorella still tast bad to anyone that's been takin? I'm finally trying to get consistent but it just tastes so weird/bad. I have to hold my nose while I take it. Also how is everyone taking it? I've bee using apple sauce...maybe I should try it in juice?


----------



## alexstin

HairHustla said:


> *Ok ladies,*
> 
> *If you want to see a true testimony before your eyes, go to my profile and look at my picture album of my daughters hair.  Her hair was so damaged in February of this year I almost scalped her and was going to start all over but then I found this thread and the waistlength hair shake thread and began both in March.  Here it is April and my daughter's hair is shoulder length AFTER a major trim and her sides and temple have completely grown in and you will just have to see for yourself.  Click on the pictures and I have explained in detail what occured.  Give me some feedback too...it is unbelievable!  *
> 
> *HH*



amazing progress!


----------



## Tybi

HI ladies!

I have not posted in about two months!!

I started taking Source Naturals powder brand last week. I take 3g of that in the morning and 3g of Vitamin World brand pills at night. I mix my powder with either Naked Juice or Bolthouse. I actually like the taste! So far there has not been any extra detox since I started the powder which is good.

Anyway....

When I first started chlorella a few months ago I completely lost my appetite. For the last week or so, I have been having cravings for sugar: cake, ice cream. My appetite is also coming back with a vengence.

My period finally came on time after being about a week early for the first 2 months. It is extremely light and only lasted about 2.5 days

My hair seems to be coming in curlier and softer. Trying not to use heat so I can't length check but I was just grazing APL a few weeks ago so I know progress is being made.

Eyelashes are longer, and I have not changed mascara so this must be it.

I can work out without even breaking a sweat, so I need to up my workouts! I have much more stamina now.

No body odor, I have not used deodorant since January! And I hardly  sweat either. No morning breath at all.

Alcohol tolerance is normal after dropping when I first started, but I have no desire to drink at all anymore, which has my friends looking at me crazy when we go out but oh well!

Nails are still breaking and skin has not changed but those are the least of my worries. I'll see if anything changes more after being on the Source Naturals a little longer.

 Bye!


----------



## Tybi

*@Hairhustla*: Your daughter's hair is improving tremendously. How is she taking the chlorella, pills or powder? Please keep her on it, I wish my mom had this wealth of knowledge when I was little.
*
@ BeyondBlessed*: I take mine with Bolthouse green juice or Naked Green Machine juice, both of which already have Chlorella and Spirulina in it. I was scared, but I like the taste. Of course I am wierd and already chew my pills so I may be used to it. I'm sure some other ladies may have more inventive methoods of getting it down!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

HairHustla said:


> *Ok ladies,*
> 
> *If you want to see a true testimony before your eyes, go to my profile and look at my picture album of my daughters hair. Her hair was so damaged in February of this year I almost scalped her and was going to start all over but then I found this thread and the waistlength hair shake thread and began both in March. Here it is April and my daughter's hair is shoulder length AFTER a major trim and her sides and temple have completely grown in and you will just have to see for yourself. Click on the pictures and I have explained in detail what occured. Give me some feedback too...it is unbelievable! *
> 
> *HH*


 
wow  the proof is in the pudding,your daughters hair has done a complete turn around in this short space of time!!

YOU'VE done a great job momma 

please tell us your daughters full regime, and how did twists manage to break off her hair like that?


----------



## GinnyP

luckiestdestiny said:


> Glad mom and dad are going green too!
> 
> As for the animal....I am already on board. I read that somewhere too. I need to start posting everything I'm doing but sometimes I forget. My mom has two dogs (a mini dauschund and a beagle hound) and I have one (a minidauschund).  I suggested she give them chlorella daily after reading about it and I make sure Cookie gets hers too (she's my dauschund).  I have to hide Cookie's really good in cheese or she'll spit it out. (As you have a cat, she probably loves the taste) Mom says her dogs love the taste (go figure). One of them, smidget, is really old...like Green Mile Mr.Jingles old (If you saw the movie you'll get the reference. The one with Tom Hanks).  Anyways, my mom every year insists he's ten. She's done that for ten years. I know she knows better but she says she doesn't want him to HEAR his real age.  Technically it's working because that dog is 20 and he's still going strong. So I told her to give him Chlorella and then I decided that her other dog and mine should also get it.
> 
> He's walking around like a middle aged dog now from what she tells me.  She says there's more pep in his step.
> 
> Cookie who is already the energizer bunny has even more energy to get into stuff. She's constantly doing stuff and running a round getting into "situations"!  I swear I love that dog but she's exhausting (she's three so she has ample energy to get stuck in the bathroom...the door closes and then she barks madly at it, but then she'll go in and do it AGAIN. I mean come on! Take a hint and leave the bathroom alone.  I have to make sure to close it because there she'll go and inevitably she'll close the door some how and then get hysterical and start barking. And of course I don't always remember so I run down thinking she's hurt, but no she's just in that darn bathroom That's only the tip of the iceburg.)
> 
> You can tell I love animals.
> 
> Go chlorella!


I love my animals too! I will try chlorella for my doggies
How much are you giving them?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

BeyondBlessed said:


> Does chlorella still tast bad to anyone that's been takin? I'm finally trying to get consistent but it just tastes so weird/bad. I have to hold my nose while I take it. Also how is everyone taking it? I've bee using apple sauce...maybe I should try it in juice?


 
I could drink it straight w/ water now. I'm on autopilot at almost three months  Then again I think it's the kind. I think different kinds have different tastes. I can only attest for source naturals personally.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

jancan7 said:


> I love my animals too! I will try chlorella for my doggies
> How much are you giving them?


 
Ah! Fellow animal lover.  I just love animals they crack me up and keep me happy and are so loving.  Anyways as for my dogs (mine and my moms) we give them one source naturals tablet at 200 mg.  Maybe if you have the powder you can also try to put a tiny 1/8 teaspoon and mix it in some dog food. I had tablets left over so one a day is no big deal (I save the powder for me unless I'm on the run).  I put Cookie's in a cube of cheese (her favorite she just loves cheese) and press it all the way in the middle. Otherwise she'll spit it out cause she's not having it!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

tigerlily21 said:


> HI ladies!
> 
> I have not posted in about two months!!
> 
> I started taking Source Naturals powder brand last week. I take 3g of that in the morning and 3g of Vitamin World brand pills at night. I mix my powder with either Naked Juice or Bolthouse. I actually like the taste! So far there has not been any extra detox since I started the powder which is good.
> 
> Anyway....
> 
> When I first started chlorella a few months ago I completely lost my appetite. For the last week or so, I have been having cravings for sugar: cake, ice cream. My appetite is also coming back with a vengence.
> 
> My period finally came on time after being about a week early for the first 2 months. It is extremely light and only lasted about 2.5 days
> 
> My hair seems to be coming in curlier and softer. Trying not to use heat so I can't length check but I was just grazing APL a few weeks ago so I know progress is being made.
> 
> Eyelashes are longer, and I have not changed mascara so this must be it.
> 
> I can work out without even breaking a sweat, so I need to up my workouts! I have much more stamina now.
> 
> No body odor, I have not used deodorant since January! And I hardly sweat either. No morning breath at all.
> 
> Alcohol tolerance is normal after dropping when I first started, but I have no desire to drink at all anymore, which has my friends looking at me crazy when we go out but oh well!
> 
> Nails are still breaking and skin has not changed but those are the least of my worries. I'll see if anything changes more after being on the Source Naturals a little longer.
> 
> Bye!


 

Hey TigerLily21 thanks for checking  in. Yeah the appetite will go up and down. I think it makes you more aware of your body. I don't think chlorella kills sweets forever but helps you cut them down. I still sometimes crave them but don't eat as much of them as I used to because I just lose interest midway (I know! I would have normally rolled my eyes if someone said this to me, but it's true). Seems like you're getting some good benefits in the hair department and energy dept.  I'm sure even more's to come!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Forgot to add my only update:

Everything else is the same and going well. I'm loosing weight, I'm feeling better, and my hair and skin are thriving.

I just wanted to share a story. I tend to forget to say something, but I want to give you all the details. I have been carded lately from everything to entering a lounge, or getting a lottery ticket (I only bought two in the past what five years, but they've all been recently and both times I was carded to see if I was eighteen and I'm nearing thirty lol!)

Anyways a few people were making me paranoid lately.  I'd catch a woman stare here or there, in the elevator. Someone would be looking dead in my face. As I'm braided up I know they weren't looking at my hair, so I was like what gives? Am I just being overly defensive. Do I have something on my face?  I brushed it off but it's happened several times. Finally today I was in yet another elevator and this lady just came out with it. She was like...I'm probably paraphrasing as I don't have exact words but it went something like this

Lady:
Okay I have to apologize for staring.

Me:
No problem.

Lady:
It's just that your face looks soooo smooth.  What kind of makeup do you use?

Me
I don't have any on. I don't wear makeup. Hate it.

Lady:
WHAT?

Me: 
Yeah. I have to force myself to wear lip gloss or mascara if I want to dress up. Otherwise it's lipbalm.

Lady:
Wow. It's not like you look like it...but your skin is so flawless, it's gorgeous.

ME
Thanks.

(Elevator opens)

Me:
Bye.

Lady:
Bye.



-----------

So anyways I was smiling and a little relieved because I was starting to think why am I so defensive and why are women getting so close to my face. Like at counters and stuff they just move in a little. And of course not all the time but really recently there's been a few of those encounters and it's good to know it's not in my head.  I am pretty excited about this cause I used to have amazing skin when I was younger to the point as a teenager that people would touch my face. I had a hairstylist who kept saying she didn't want to mess up my makeup with the water, and I'd be like I DON'T have any on. Finally one day, I think she couldn't stand that, and she was insisting I did, she swiped my face with one of those white towels saying she was adjusting it for me.  She looked at the towel and was like "Oh I guess you don't wear makeup".  So I am glad my skin is back because every since grave's disease it's been dull and dry. Now it's seems like it's back to normal and back in it's glowy even shape. And actually better than before if I do say so myself.

Another story:

Boyfriend touches face. We have a long distance thing because he's in medschool at University of Connecticut and I'm at NYU (not in med school master's program lol!)  Anyways he's only a few hours away so I'll see him every couple of weeks. But everytime he sees me he keeps commenting that I look even younger than before. And this time.

BF:
Your face is so soft.

(He he!  That just made my day)


----------



## Pooks

HairHustla said:


> *Ok ladies,*
> 
> *If you want to see a true testimony before your eyes, go to my profile and look at my picture album of my daughters hair. Her hair was so damaged in February of this year I almost scalped her and was going to start all over but then I found this thread and the waistlength hair shake thread and began both in March. Here it is April and my daughter's hair is shoulder length AFTER a major trim and her sides and temple have completely grown in and you will just have to see for yourself. Click on the pictures and I have explained in detail what occured. Give me some feedback too...it is unbelievable! *
> 
> *HH*


 
:wow: That's amazing HairHustla, well done Mommy!


----------



## GirlTalk

I'm @ 9gm for 21 days now! My menstrual cycle was light enough for panty liner (TMI) & my eyelashes are off the hook! Wearing hair in it's natural state, don't know if any hair progress has occured yet! I'm praying for growth!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

luckiestdestiny said:


> I could drink it straight w/ water now. I'm on autopilot at almost three months  Then again I think it's the kind. I think different kinds have different tastes. I can only attest for source naturals personally.


ITA

Spirullina, that's a different story - woo!

But I still take it


----------



## Cassandra1975

AtlantaJJ said:


> ITA
> 
> Spirullina, that's a different story - woo!
> 
> But I still take it


You guys have me worried about the taste of the chlorella and spirullina...LOL! I have read through the beginnings of this thread and printed out a bunch of info. I am going to look through it this weekend and see if this is something I want to start taking. I know for sure that I could definitely stand to be "detoxed."


----------



## Quita

Cassandra1975 said:


> You guys have me worried about the taste of the chlorella and spirullina...LOL! I have read through the beginnings of this thread and printed out a bunch of info. I am going to look through it this weekend and see if this is something I want to start taking. I know for sure that I could definitely stand to be "detoxed."


 I wouldn't worry too much about the taste, I currently use both powerdered SP and CHL in my breakfast drinks, be creative, this morning I'm drinking (CHL, SPL, soy milk, peanut butter, yogart,blue berries and black berries) all blended into a smoothie, it's soooooooooo good; my advise to anyone who can do it, get a juicer and or blender and juice fruits and vegetables, throw the juice in your blender add your powered SPL and CHL, oh don't forget flax seed and wheat grass and mix it all up; makes a really good breakfast drink and you never encounter the taste of SPL or CHL; HHG


----------



## Cassandra1975

Quita said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about the taste, I currently use both powerdered SP and CHL in my breakfast drinks, be creative, this morning I'm drinking (CHL, SPL, soy milk, peanut butter, yogart,blue berries and black berries) all blended into a smoothie, it's soooooooooo good; my advise to anyone who can do it, get a juicer and or blender and juice fruits and vegetables, throw the juice in your blender add your powered SPL and CHL, oh don't forget flax seed and wheat grass and mix it all up; makes a really good breakfast drink and you never encounter the taste of SPL or CHL; HHG


I will definitely have to keep this is mind.


----------



## sheba1

Cassandra1975 said:


> I will definitely have to keep this is mind.



I really like the taste of chlorella but I still don't want to taste it every day.  I make capsules from the powder now.


----------



## Kurlee

I gave up spirulina, the smell was so disgusting, I couldn't deal. I'm still hard on the chlorella though!


----------



## lwilliams1922

Cassandra1975 said:


> You guys have me worried about the taste of the chlorella and spirullina...LOL! I have read through the beginnings of this thread and printed out a bunch of info. I am going to look through it this weekend and see if this is something I want to start taking. I know for sure that I could definitely stand to be "detoxed."




I mix 1 TBS jarrow pdw with about 4 oz of water.  it does not taste great but i figure if i can get it down within 10 seconds and it's good for my hair and health I can make it work.

my 13 year old on the other hand will not keep it down so I'm off to look for some of those green drinks for her. I just like to avoid any sugar we don't need.

I would have to say the egg drink was MUCH harder for me.


----------



## HairHustla

*Hey there,*

*Some of you asked what regimen did I enact for my daughters hair well this is what I did..first I cried when I saw all that damage...but let me fast forward.  Her regimen looked like this:*

*Detangled the hair with conditioner and oils*
*Washed hair with Creme of Nature Shampoo green label*
*Conditioned her hair with Aubrey Organics honeysuckle rose.*
*This was to get her out of the woods.*

*On a weekly basis I*

*Co-washed 1x per wk with a variety of conditioners including Ojon*
*DC'd 1x per wk using coconut oil and a deep conditioner*
*Applied a light protein such as Ovation to the damaged spot 1x per wk*
*Kept her hair moisturized each day with the nettle hair lotion that I make.*
*Finally, started her on a supplementation with Chlorella/Spirullina and Waistlength Shake in the mornings 3grams each day.*

*Her hair actually did reach armpit length for real you all but it was so damaged that I had to cut a little bit off.  Then I took her to a hair salon and they finished trimming her.  Even with all the cutting, her hair is still shoulder length...and quickly!  *

*She does not take any other vitamins or anything else although I had her on omega 3, 6, 9 fish oil for children before I started the CHL/SPL combo.*

*Also, I don't mean to be so long but her height has shot up dramatically, I had resigned myself to the fact that she was just short but now she is about to stand over me and I am 5'5.  So those of you with kiddo's don't be afraid of this stuff, it really helps the little ones in many ways.*

*HH*


----------



## HairHustla

*Also to answer some of you about what happened with the twists, well basically, I think our hair does not like twists or braids.  Its so funny that she would get tremendous growth but by the time we would finish taking it down, half her hair would just break off.  I would try to keep it moisturized but it just doesn't work for our hair...same thing with me even with weaves.  *

*I would not leave the twists in for longer than about 2 months but I think with our hair only one month would probably have been better off but she is so tender headed I would try my best to make it 2 months.  So I don't think twists or braids would be a problem for most people, it just does not work well for our hair.  *

*I want to thank all of you for the tremendous compliments and support, it really helps us keep on fighting the good fight so God Bless you all! 
*


----------



## onelove08

HairHustla said:


> *Also to answer some of you about what happened with the twists, well basically, I think our hair does not like twists or braids. Its so funny that she would get tremendous growth but by the time we would finish taking it down, half her hair would just break off. I would try to keep it moisturized but it just doesn't work for our hair...same thing with me even with weaves. *
> 
> *I would not leave the twists in for longer than about 2 months but I think with our hair only one month would probably have been better off but she is so tender headed I would try my best to make it 2 months. So I don't think twists or braids would be a problem for most people, it just does not work well for our hair. *
> 
> *I want to thank all of you for the tremendous compliments and support, it really helps us keep on fighting the good fight so God Bless you all! *


 

Hi there! Congrats to you and your daughter! That is sooo awesome!!! I am happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Platinum

HairHustla said:


> *Also to answer some of you about what happened with the twists, well basically, I think our hair does not like twists or braids. Its so funny that she would get tremendous growth but by the time we would finish taking it down, half her hair would just break off. I would try to keep it moisturized but it just doesn't work for our hair...same thing with me even with weaves. *
> 
> *I would not leave the twists in for longer than about 2 months but I think with our hair only one month would probably have been better off but she is so tender headed I would try my best to make it 2 months. So I don't think twists or braids would be a problem for most people, it just does not work well for our hair. *
> 
> *I want to thank all of you for the tremendous compliments and support, it really helps us keep on fighting the good fight so God Bless you all! *


 
Congratulations! You have done an awesome job with your daughter's hair.

I'm still taking 6 gm of Chlorella but I think I'm going to move up to 9 gm on Sunday. I love what it's doing for my skin and nails. I finally took my braids down last weekend so I'm anxious to see what kind of growth I can get with Chlorella.


----------



## HairHustla

Platinum said:


> Congratulations! You have done an awesome job with your daughter's hair.
> 
> I'm still taking 6 gm of Chlorella but I think I'm going to move up to 9 gm on Sunday. I love what it's doing for my skin and nails. I finally took my braids down last weekend so I'm anxious to see what kind of growth I can get with Chlorella.


 
*Hey there Platinum Girl!*

*I am so glad you are hanging in there with CHL!  Thank you for the compliments too!  I think we have not even reached the tip of the iceburg yet, we are all "waiting to exhale"!!!  Keep up the good work and we will too. *


----------



## alexstin

I love the updates. Keep 'em coming. Shoot seems like I'm the only one still dealing with stinky morning breath.


----------



## Amerie123

so, I've been taking chlorella consistently for the past 10 days, and so far, no detox. I'm only at 2 grams now. But boy do I want to hurry up and go to 6g. But i know its probably best to introduce this stuff to my body slow. Starting Sunday I'm going to start taking a full 3g and see the difference. I don't know if I see much of a difference yet with anything, except my poop is more green in color. Its like a "doo doo green". LOL. LOL. So, I will keep everyone posted in another two weeks, or before that if I notice something drastic. 
BTW i am using the Sun Natural Powder. And I'm drinking it with just water. Surprisingly its not the worst thing in the world. I just chug it down.


----------



## yodie

Just wanted to peek back into this thread and say, "I miss you ladies." 
I've discontinued my CHL, MT and MSM use until I find out what's going on with my hair.


----------



## Kurlee

yodie said:


> Just wanted to peek back into this thread and say, "I miss you ladies."
> I've discontinued my CHL, MT and MSM use until I find out what's going on with my hair.


what happened to your hair?


----------



## yodie

Kurlee said:


> what happened to your hair?


 
Just another setback that I don't want to post here because this is such a great thread with alot of positive info.  

You ladies are my "green buddies."


----------



## Platinum

yodie said:


> Just another setback that I don't want to post here because this is such a great thread with alot of positive info.
> 
> You ladies are my "green buddies."


 
 I'm sorry to hear about your setback, Yodie. Keep your head up and remember, we're here for you.


----------



## Kurlee

yodie said:


> Just another setback that I don't want to post here because this is such a great thread with alot of positive info.
> 
> You ladies are my "green buddies."


awww! hope your hair gets back on track soon and thanks for all your helpful posts, I have learned so much about something I probably would have ignored.


----------



## DDTexlaxed

I'm going to try this. What's the best one to get in powder form? I'm going to start my smoothies again.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Awe! Miss you too Yodie!


----------



## january noir

alexstin said:


> I love the updates. Keep 'em coming. Shoot seems like I'm the only one still dealing with stinky morning breath.



I still have stinky morning breath - I'm in my 4th week.


----------



## january noir

Platinum said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your setback, Yodie. Keep your head up and remember, we're here for you.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

yodie said:


> Just wanted to peek back into this thread and say, "I miss you ladies."
> I've discontinued my CHL, MT and MSM use until I find out what's going on with my hair.


 

Aw, we miss you too!!!

do report back once you have figured out your hair issues.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

just reporting in on my favourite chlorella face mask so far

i use quarter teaspoon of honey
a teaspoon of rosewater to make the honey turn into a smoother liquid form
half a teaspoon of chlorella powder

this mask is by far my favourite. 

put it all over your face for a glowing moisturised complexion.
i leave it on for an hour, it dries nice and hard and clings to the skin, you can feel your pores tightening.

got a pimple? put a dab of this on the spot. leave on for an hour,after washing it off your face the pimple now has a whitehead.

the next day the pimple is usually dried up and it leaves no mark!!

i got a pimple, since changing to source naturals its now gone 

i love chlorella


----------



## lusciousladie07

Hey.. Can we still get the mask section in the quick start section going? This would really help me because for some reason I started on Spirulina with my chlorella and im breaking out again..


----------



## lwilliams1922

OK I am sooooooooo mad!
I picked up the naked green juice last night for dd.

WHY did I have to go and taste it?!
That stuff taste like pureed banans and pears.  I knew the chlorella was in there because I felt the texture but all those fruit and vegs covered the CHL.


I had some reg and then diluted it with water.  The undilluted even covered up that sandy feeling at the end.

I was doing just fine for the last few weeks drinking it with water.  Now I'm going to have to wean myself from this juice!  Not to mention the other brand that I did not even open yet!  




I'm up to 12 grams a day but dd is on hold at 2 grams


----------



## Chiba_revolution

I'm on day three of Chlorella, I couldn't find a teaspoon so I used a tablespoon of the stuff in a cup of orange juice.
My nails are stronger and my eye lashers have grown. You should of seen my face when I went to the toilet and wiped


----------



## MonaRae

I really thought my mind was playing tricks on me. After starting CHL I notice that my stomach was getting smaller. I wipe it off thinking it was just me and today when I got on my bike to exercise I notice that my stomach was not sitting on my lap! 

WoHo! 

Upped another gram today. I am now taking 6 gm daily.  Oh and I am still taking 3 gm of Spirulina daily.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

oh oh i'm re-detoxing...because i'm sampling source naturals!!!

blurry eyes,extreme thirst and a little rash is develpoing near my neck!!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

lusciousladie07 said:


> Hey.. Can we still get the mask section in the quick start section going? This would really help me because for some reason I started on Spirulina with my chlorella and im breaking out again..


 

I know. You'll have to forgive.I've been working on a tight deadline lately. I'll put it in as soon as I can. Just give me a little more time pleeease.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

My eye lash update:  

They are super long!  I have one rogue one that wants to curl the other way and I have to coax it out of my eye. I was even thinking of plucking it but I think that would hurt too much.


----------



## lusciousladie07

luckiestdestiny said:


> I know. You'll have to forgive.I've been working on a tight deadline lately. I'll put it in as soon as I can. Just give me a little more time pleeease.


 
Girl take care of buisness first..I know things can get crazy. I just thought i'd remind. Until then we can do a search in this thread for masks and a whole bunch will pull up.. I used one today and it was wonderful


----------



## prettyFine

i see this has almost 400 pages. is this stuff really that good? for health or just hair?


----------



## tnorenberg

I finally got my replacement today. I got the Source Natural powder. Boy is this stuff thick.  I thought 1tsp was not going to be much, but even that small amount totally overwhelmed the applesauce I first mixed it with.  Today I tried grape juice, that fared a little better but still didn't mix too thoroughly. Maybe tomorrow I'll try some yogurt.


----------



## JFemme

*Checking in*....

Its been a week, and I've noticed delayed appetite, increased energy (talkin like an energizer bunny*not at all like me*) ....

I'm still at 2gr. per day, added to my smoothie...

I've yet to make/add it to a mask...but I will...(me lubs masks of all varieties).

Peace,*CHL*, and hair grease...


----------



## HealthyHair2007

Wow, I think I am into week 3 maybe 4. The only ( not just only, it's a great only...LOL) thing I notice different is my digestive system. My stomach just feels different. Kind of lighter. My nails still look horrible, not to mention they are stainned from the last Henna treatment. Can't really notice any difference in my hair since I have braids now, but I am still going strong. I think my detox is just taking longer.  It's funny, I look at my eye lashes and they still look the same... wild... LOL. Currently I am still holding at 6 g CLH and 3g SP.
Cheers Ladies....


----------



## alexstin

So what amt of consumption are you ladies aiming for eventually? I'm at 9 grams and plan to get up to 15 grams and hold there for a while to see what happens before either decreasing to 9 gms or staying put at 15gms.


----------



## AllieCat0817

I had been using Earthrise brand, which lasted only about 2-3 weeks (I do 5g per day all at once mid-day).  I wanted a more cost effective but still very good one.... research led me to Swanson Vitamins Kyoto Japanese brand.  50 days worth for about $35 or so.  Hair is growing well and my finger nails are doing GREAT.  Before the chlorella my nails were peeling and splitting horribly despite taking 3g MSM + 5mg Biotin daily (along with MaxiHair etc).  The CHL turned my nails around for sure.


----------



## Platinum

I'm moving up to 9 grams this week.


----------



## deusa80

I tried the chlorella power for the first time today...it's not SO bad, but it takes some getting used to. I mixed it with bolthouse farm green goodness and water. I think I can handle this daily...so I think I'm gonna continue with my pills, but also add the drink mix to increase my dosage...then maybe I'll be able to stick with the powder permanently... 

I just made a mask for my face, I only mixed the powder with water..no precise measuring, I just made it into a smooth paste, applied it and left it on for about 15 mins. I just washed it off and my face feels _very _smooth. I'm know some others add other things to their masks as well..I look forward to trying those.


----------



## HairHustla

alexstin said:


> So what amt of consumption are you ladies aiming for eventually? I'm at 9 grams and plan to get up to 15 grams and hold there for a while to see what happens before either decreasing to 9 gms or staying put at 15gms.


 
Hey ladies and alex too 

*This has probably been posted numerous times but it is a helpful reminder of dosage goals:*

*Maintenance Dosage: 3 – 5 grams/day**
Significant Part of the Diet: 6 – 10 grams/day
Immune System Builder: 11 – 14 grams/day
Primary Source of Protein : 12 – 19 grams/day
Healing Purposes & Heavy Metal Detoxification: 20 – 30+ grams/day


As for me, I am at 6g finally of CHL and 9 g of SPRL.  I do feel so much better and more energetic at this dose rather than a lower dosage, it seems like I was more tired at the lower dosages but I had to be patient and work up to this dosage.  My tenative goal is to be at 10g of Sprl and 10g of CHL for the long term.  *


----------



## alexstin

HairHustla said:


> Hey ladies and alex too
> 
> *This has probably been posted numerous times but it is a helpful reminder of dosage goals:*
> 
> *Maintenance Dosage: 3 – 5 grams/day**
> Significant Part of the Diet: 6 – 10 grams/day
> Immune System Builder: 11 – 14 grams/day
> Primary Source of Protein : 12 – 19 grams/day
> Healing Purposes & Heavy Metal Detoxification: 20 – 30+ grams/day
> 
> 
> As for me, I am at 6g finally of CHL and 9 g of SPRL.  I do feel so much better and more energetic at this dose rather than a lower dosage, it seems like I was more tired at the lower dosages but I had to be patient and work up to this dosage.  My tenative goal is to be at 10g of Sprl and 10g of CHL for the long term.  *



I didn't know that 12-19 grams was considered a primary source or protein.    The breakdown I have is a little different. Thanks.  I think every website has a different breakdown.


----------



## Auburn

Where is the thread with the results?


----------



## OhmyKimB

^^^I think everyone's results are different and listed through out the whole 399 pages of the thread. Today is the 4th day I've actually been consistent taking chlorella. It's helping my sleep inertia so much!  It does help my cravings for food....but doesn't stop me from eating it. LOL. Although now I'm hoping it'll be easier for me to stick to my eating plan and maybe even easier to eat to my BMR all the time. I've kind of lost my perference for food, as in if it tastes good great and if it doesn't oh well. I'm much more statisfied. 

I'm drinking it in my tea...is that okay...mostly because I can hold my nose and gulp it down at the same time.....I'm thinking of mixing it into some apple carrot juice or something..


----------



## luckiestdestiny

NatrlChallenge said:


> I'm going to try this. What's the best one to get in powder form? I'm going to start my smoothies again.


 

I like source naturals.  There's tons of places. Amazon.com  vitacost.com


----------



## lwilliams1922

NatrlChallenge said:


> I'm going to try this. What's the best one to get in powder form? I'm going to start my smoothies again.



this is what I suggest to my family and friends:

> use this coupon code for $5 off your first order:      INE635
>
> these are 2 very good brands:
>
>
>
> http://www.iherb.com/ProductDetails.aspx?pid=1059&at=0
>
>
>
> http://www.iherb.com/ProductDetails.aspx?pid=147&at=0
>
>
>


----------



## Auburn

BeyondBlessed said:


> ^^^I think everyone's results are different and listed through out the whole 399 pages of the thread. Today is the 4th day I've actually been consistent taking chlorella. It's helping my sleep inertia so much!  It does help my cravings for food....but doesn't stop me from eating it. LOL. Although now I'm hoping it'll be easier for me to stick to my eating plan and maybe even easier to eat to my BMR all the time. I've kind of lost my perference for food, as in if it tastes good great and if it doesn't oh well. I'm much more statisfied.
> 
> I'm drinking it in my tea...is that okay...mostly because I can hold my nose and gulp it down at the same time.....I'm thinking of mixing it into some apple carrot juice or something..



I should've been more specific. I was thinking along the lines of "how many inches a month did you get with CHL versus your normal growth"


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Auburn said:


> I should've been more specific. I was thinking along the lines of "how many inches a month did you get with CHL versus your normal growth"


 
Chlorella is a four month journey (minimum).So it's kinda hard for those to assess what they're getting as it's very individual. As it is a body detoxifier, it works on different ailments first before going to hair. Some people get immediate growth, others get immediate luminous skin,, some get tons of energy, etc.  Lots have noticed thickness within their first month or so, and growth of varying amounts. But most noticed more growth than normal.  It takes a commitment of months to find out how much chlorella can do for hair and everything else in the body. I've been on it for three months, noticed my hair was growing faster, and then boom even more of a growth spurt. My eye lashes were longer but now they are ridiculously long, like I'm wearing mascara with nothing on. I feel like it came out of nowhere. Maybe I wasn't noticing but I believe it's just from the effect of consistency and patience.

Even then, those with other "issues" may take longer. As such it's an individual question. I don't want everyone to get hung up on getting a certain amount to "inches".  That is why in the beginning we decided to focus on what chlorella can do for the body as a whole (we meaning the first pioneeers on the first pages of this thread) including hair.  In the beginning, when this thread started, everyone agreed they didn't want to be pressured or compared to anyone else, so in the spirit of that,


 I think it's best to say there isn't a definitive answer.  If you want to see my growth you can look up the "maximum growth" thread started by kimbos heart. I put some pics in there. I've been getting great growth from chlorella, but as I'm braided up and natural, I will not be straightening my hair anytime soon as I've made a commitment to getting out the layers and retaining through braiding and minimal manipulation.   We also have other posts spread out here and there. Hair hustla for instance just posted a few pages back about her daughter's hair turn around with pics. I posted my braid growth in Feb, others are going to post soon, but there isn't any pressure. I like that we're gathering info, getting healthy, and enjoying the rewards.

I want to just throw a number out,as I'm really excited about the amount of extra growth, but I don't want others to get into a comparing mindset. That's reallly not what this thread is about. We check in and report what's going on with us and our hair, share pics if we want, when we want, and just support eachother.  Wish I had more definitive stuff but I just don't want the energy to change. When people want to share their pics I'm sure they will in their time. I can say I don't think we'd be on it for such a long time if we weren't getting the benefits! HTH


----------



## luckiestdestiny

MonaRae said:


> I really thought my mind was playing tricks on me. After starting CHL I notice that my stomach was getting smaller. I wipe it off thinking it was just me and today when I got on my bike to exercise I notice that my stomach was not sitting on my lap!
> 
> WoHo!
> 
> Upped another gram today. I am now taking 6 gm daily. Oh an I am still taking 3 gm of Spirulina daily.


 

This stuff is no joke. I've lost over 20 pounds. It took almost three months,  but I think that's pretty darn good.  I would usually lose way slower than that even w/ the way I eat because of thyroid disease.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

prettyFine said:


> i see this has almost 400 pages. is this stuff really that good? for health or just hair?


  I think you just answered your own question lol!  IT is really that good that's why there's 400 pages. Yes it's for health and hair.  Read the first and second post to get the scoop. It has everything you need (the basics.)


----------



## luckiestdestiny

alexstin said:


> So what amt of consumption are you ladies aiming for eventually? I'm at 9 grams and plan to get up to 15 grams and hold there for a while to see what happens before either decreasing to 9 gms or staying put at 15gms.


 Staying at 12 for at least 6-8 months maybe more. I do have Grave's disease, though so I really want it to detox my body including the radioactive iodine they gave me.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

alexstin said:


> I didn't know that 12-19 grams was considered a primary source or protein. The breakdown I have is a little different. Thanks. I think every website has a different breakdown.


 
Yeah. Vegetarians have used it as a primary source of protein. Others can supplement their protein with it. The rule of thumb is 6  g chlorella equals about 25-28 g of meat, because of the fact that your body only digest 20 percent of the meat and over 80-90 percent of chlorella depending on how the cell wall's cracked.


----------



## LivingDoll

My nails are so hard and the free edge is super white! They were always decent but now my nails are looking phenomenal! My skin is glowing too. People are probably gonna think I'm pregnant or something.


----------



## AllieCat0817

I think the Spirulina (Earthrise brand) was causing me some constipation so I quit it.  Not sure if I should add it back or what.  I have the huge thing of 360 tablets that I might be trying to get rid of.


----------



## LivingDoll

Can someone please explain why some of us are unable to take CHL in large doses but still reap the same benefits? For instance, I've detoxed and gone green and I'm only taking .5g a day. When I take a dose larger than that I have severe flatulence and bloating. I'm totally confused about this.


----------



## Pooks

I restocked on the Sun brand because my iherb order seems to be MIA.  I had one day of no CHL because I left my tabs at work.  The next day my energy was whoo hoo again!  I always get an instant boost in my energy levels, its great.  I am on 6g now and will up every few days.  I'm vegetarian so I'm thinking about maintaining at about 9g.


----------



## AllieCat0817

LivingDoll said:


> Can someone please explain why some of us are unable to take CHL in large doses but still reap the same benefits? For instance, I've detoxed and gone green and I'm only taking .5g a day. When I take a dose larger than that I have severe flatulence and bloating. I'm totally confused about this.



I am having this issue with CHL also.. so I'ma try to just take it at night.  It only happens after I take it.  By the next day it's gone till I take it again.  I do know that it increases the intestinal flora (healthy bacteria) and at first flatulence and bloating can be an issue until the bod adjusts.


----------



## LivingDoll

AllieCat0817 said:


> I am having this issue with CHL also.. so I'ma try to just take it at night. It only happens after I take it. By the next day it's gone till I take it again. I do know that it increases the intestinal flora (healthy bacteria) and at first flatulence and bloating can be an issue until the bod adjusts.


 

I wonder how long my body would take to adjust. I take it at night as well. If I take 1g (I never tried to take a dose larger than 1g), I have gas and bloating all day the next day. Not a good look.


----------



## prospurr4

LivingDoll said:


> Can someone please explain why some of us are unable to take CHL in large doses but still reap the same benefits? For instance, I've detoxed and gone green and I'm only taking .5g a day. When I take a dose larger than that I have severe flatulence and bloating. I'm totally confused about this.


 
I am SO glad you posted this...I would like to know, too.  If I take more than 1 gram per day of NOW brand CHL, I get constipated.  One month ago, I started taking 1 gm. CHL with 4 gms. of NOW brand SPR, drink 90-100 ounces of water a day and exercise vigorously 3 times a week.  Now, I take .5 grams per day, no constipation, have gone green, have glowing skin and hard nails.  

How are ya'll able to take such large doses with no problems?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

LivingDoll said:


> Can someone please explain why some of us are unable to take CHL in large doses but still reap the same benefits? For instance, I've detoxed and gone green and I'm only taking .5g a day. When I take a dose larger than that I have severe flatulence and bloating. I'm totally confused about this.


 

we're individuals. Our bodies are different and can tolerate different amounts. You may think you've completely detoxed but maybe you're still detoxing w/o feeling it. That's why you're getting sever bloating. Don't increase until your body can tolerate it, even if you have to hold at .5 for a month or more. My mom got to 3 grams, but it took her almost 3 months to do it.  Everyone is different.

In addition there's another question I noticed later down the thread of how can some of us go higher? Well  I'm only on chlorella not spirulina so that may be a reason why. They both contain tons of protein. I don't do spirulina because I have Grave's disease and it has been know to sometimes stimulate the immune system in a negative manner for those that are autoimmune. So I am just cautious with it. Others have noticed the opposite effect but I just don't want to risk it.

I'm sure you'll be able to increase, just not as much because you probably already have so much spirulina.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

AllieCat0817 said:


> I think the Spirulina (Earthrise brand) was causing me some constipation so I quit it. Not sure if I should add it back or what. I have the huge thing of 360 tablets that I might be trying to get rid of.


 
I haven't been on spirulina. Hopefully Mariofmagdal will chime in or others on Spirulina.  If you're constipated with it, are you still taking the chlorella?  You'll still get lots of benefits as they are indentical in many ways with only a few distinct separations.


----------



## HairHustla

*LD and ladies chime in and help me!  (in a good way)*

*I am totally excited, remember I had weight issues going on well for the last 5 days I have been losing almost a pound a day, I was at 204 now I am at 200 and I have not done anything but increase my CHL/SPRL dosage to 9g SPL and 6g of CHL after 6 wks of usage.  What is going on and why didn't it happen before??? I am liking this!*


----------



## Blaque*Angel

i've upped my dose of spirulina and feel like the energiser bunny: giggle:

i feel refreshed after 4 hours of sleep!!!!!

i've been spring cleaning like mad!


----------



## Pooks

Blaque*Angel said:


> wow, thats strange. they usually deliver within 4 days!!
> 
> i think customs may have you order, this may result in you being charged by customs!!
> 
> heres a little tip: keep your orders under £20
> *(they cannot charge you that way!)
> 
> sometimes i make several under £20 orders just to avoid being charged customs!!


 
They got me Blaque*Angel, they got me! Finally got a card from Royal Mail delivered today saying I have to pay a £15 customs charge.  Not impressed  

Well from now on, small orders only, or better yet I'll wait til I go back to the US and order there!


----------



## LivingDoll

luckiestdestiny said:


> we're individuals. Our bodies are different and can tolerate different amounts. You may think you've completely detoxed but maybe you're still detoxing w/o feeling it. That's why you're getting sever bloating. Don't increase until your body can tolerate it, even if you have to hold at .5 for a month or more. My mom got to 3 grams, but it took her almost 3 months to do it. Everyone is different.
> 
> In addition there's another question I noticed later down the thread of how can some of us go higher? Well I'm only on chlorella not spirulina so that may be a reason why. They both contain tons of protein. I don't do spirulina because I have Grave's disease and it has been know to sometimes stimulate the immune system in a negative manner for those that are autoimmune. So I am just cautious with it. Others have noticed the opposite effect but I just don't want to risk it.
> 
> *I'm sure you'll be able to increase, just not as much because you probably already have so much spirulina*.


 
You mean naturally? I haven't taken spirulina although I ordered it. If my body has a high amount, maybe I shouldn't take any additional spirulina?


----------



## Auburn

Thank you very much for the explanation


----------



## Auburn

CHL backs me up. 
Thats why I stopped. 
I have no idea why that is but Im back on it. 
Could you help me find out why?


----------



## Pooks

Auburn said:


> CHL backs me up.
> Thats why I stopped.
> I have no idea why that is but Im back on it.
> Could you help me find out why?


 
Hey Auburn

What was your initial dosage when you began taking CHL? Did you get backed up straight away on this initial dose or when you began to increase?  Perhaps you upped your dosage too much too soon?


----------



## Auburn

pookiwah said:


> Hey Auburn
> 
> What was your initial dosage when you began taking CHL? Did you get backed up straight away on this initial dose or when you began to increase?  Perhaps you upped your dosage too much too soon?




I think I took 6  (3 grams) last time (summer time). Last night I took 3 and no elimination this morning  3 is 1.5 grams for the type I have.


----------



## LivingDoll

Auburn said:


> CHL backs me up.
> Thats why I stopped.
> I have no idea why that is but Im back on it.
> Could you help me find out why?


 


pookiwah said:


> Hey Auburn
> 
> What was your initial dosage when you began taking CHL? Did you get backed up straight away on this initial dose or when you began to increase? Perhaps you upped your dosage too much too soon?


 
That's what I was gonna say. It did the same thing to me when I tried to start at 1g. I had to lower the dose to .5g. I was finally able to take 1g last night with no gas or bloating so I think I'm ready to up my dosage. I took .5g for about 2 weeks.


----------



## sheba1

Auburn said:


> CHL backs me up.
> Thats why I stopped.
> I have no idea why that is but Im back on it.
> Could you help me find out why?



Did the same to me, at first.  Three days and nothin!  On like 3 grams .  Started taking a calcium/magnesium supplement at night and it was smooth sailing after that.  Needed the calcium/magnesium, anyways, I guess.


----------



## OhmyKimB

Auburn said:


> I should've been more specific. I was thinking along the lines of "how many inches a month did you get with CHL versus your normal growth"


 

OH! I don't measure that anyway so I couldn't tell anyone. I look for condition and at my relaxers how much more hair do I have. So I wouldn't have been much help to you, and I just got consistent using CHL....Day 5 and I'm not consistent with most things


----------



## Auburn

Thank for the feed back ladies.

Im also irritable this morning..but I also get annoyed easily.  I want to take aloe vera for digestive health to help things flow.

Couldnt salt water just pass it on out?


lol clump & pass method!

whoa wait, I forgot about pushing


----------



## OhmyKimB

^^^I might have to steal you aloe vera juice idea....yup


----------



## Pooks

I started feeling constipated when I upped my dosage to roundabout the 9g mark.  At the same time I fell off my healthy eating habits so I wasn't sure if my diet or the dosage was the cause.  I backed off a little, and am now upping from 6gs again.


----------



## Auburn

What is the reasoning though? Clearing out wastes too fast and getting backed up in the process?


----------



## **Glamourlicious**

I am still on Chlorella and Sea Kelp.  Aside from super clear skin I am not sure if I see any other effects.


----------



## belle_reveuse28

Does anybody know why the suggested ratio of Spirulina to Chlorella is 2:1?  Can you do 1:1 and still get good results?  I'm thinking of incorporating Spirulina with this, but not sure if I need to if I'm just taking Chlorella.  LD, I did read that PDF we were looking at at the beginning of this journey about the benefits of taking both, so I am considering...  let me know what you all think or may know...

Oh and by the way, you guys, tomorrow will be my 3 month Chlorella anniversary!!! Yeaaa!!! Almost at four months.. I can't wait to see what happens at month four!!!  Wish me luck!


----------



## Pooks

Auburn said:


> What is the reasoning though? Clearing out wastes too fast and getting backed up in the process?


 
I think so, constipation or the reverse is commonly listed as a detox symptom.


----------



## Pooks

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Does anybody know why the suggested *ratio of Spirulina to Chlorella is 2:1*? Can you do 1:1 and still get good results? I'm thinking of incorporating Spirulina with this, but not sure if I need to if I'm just taking Chlorella. LD, I did read that PDF we were looking at at the beginning of this journey about the benefits of taking both, so I am considering... let me know what you all think or may know...
> 
> Oh and by the way, you guys, tomorrow will be my 3 month Chlorella anniversary!!! Yeaaa!!! Almost at four months.. I can't wait to see what happens at month four!!! Wish me luck!


 
Thanks for this belle, I couldn't remember which way around this went.  I added SPR but have been taking less than the amount I should be according to this guideline.  Thanks for the question too, I'll be interested to hear responses from dual CHL-SPR users.


----------



## HairHustla

Ladies,

From what I understand, CHL/SPRL work synergistically together but I believe that SPRL has a higher protein content which may be why it is recommended at a higher dosage.  Here is what was stated in the article "The Chlorella Factor" and as for me, I find that SPRL gives me the energy boost while chlorella gives me the nutritional factor...don't you all forget to answer my question too (please) 

*Chlorella:*


A better source of chlorophyll, which makes it more detoxifying and cleansing.
It is especially good for people with liver disorders or people who drink or smoke.
It is very helpful for people with dry stools who suffer from constipation.
It is especially good for people who need "rebuilding" -- people who suffer from degenerative diseases (muscle, nervous system, etc.) or people who are frail.
Contains Chlorella Growth Factor (CGF), which boosts the immune system, reverses cancer, and offers other health benefits.
CGF also helps repair nerve tissues throughout the body and is excellent for treating degenerative brain and nerve disorders.
*Spirulina:*

A superior source of digestible protein. Contains 12 times the protein of beef.
Easier on the digestive system than chlorella, which can cause diarrhea in sensitive individuals.
The best source of gamma-linolenic acid (GLA), a "good" fat necessary for the human brain, proper heart function, and other body systems.
Contains phycocyanin, a potent anti-cancer phytochemical that also gives spirulina its characteristic blue hue.

As you can see, both chlorella and spirulina offer a vast range of health benefits, and many of their strengths overlap. That's why I generally recommend that people consume both in substantial quantities. As a general rule, you should consume spirulina and chlorella in a 2:1 ratio. In other words, if you take 10 grams of spirulina a day, take 5 grams of chlorella, too.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Okay, i'm gonna take the plunge and buy $45 worth of chlorella by jarrow formulas....i want super-duper results...i think I'll add this to my waistlength cocktail....My hair is gonna be D-Lish-Us!!!


----------



## Lebiya

^^Girl you wont regret it !!


----------



## HairHustla

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Okay, i'm gonna take the plunge and buy $45 worth of chlorella by jarrow formulas....i want super-duper results...i think I'll add this to my waistlength cocktail....My hair is gonna be D-Lish-Us!!!


 
*Come on and join us Bronze!  You know this what I have been doing with my daughter..now you know it will take a little time but it is sooo very worth the wait.  I have been on it for 6 wks now and just now seems to be really doing some good stuff...I have been watching and noticing things but I wanted to be sure that it was not just hype or that it would persist and it surely has.  *

*For example, at first my nails were breaking and peeling and with the CHL they began getting stronger but were still breaking.  Now, They are rock solid and getting longer each week.  I have never had ANYTHING to do that.  Skin, my skin looks like your screen name...a bronze bombshell for real.  My skin would get better then it would break out...it was going through a cycle for weeks but now girl it is just awesome.  *

*My energy levels...up and down but now getting consistently "UP".  Hair, thick, thick, thick and you have seen what the combo (waistlength shake + CHL/SPRL) has done for my daughters hair too.  Eyelashes going off the hook, cellulite gone! Stomach going flat, body is strangely defined and I mean strange...I wake up each day and I am not lying, I seem a little more contoured each day, like I am being shaped and molded through the night.  *

*Finally...weight loss, I have lost 4 pounds in the last 5 days and if anyone will chime in, I would like to know why in the beginning I had such a struggle but when I increased my dosage, the weight seems to be melting off.  Ok, let me get down from the pulpit.*

*HH*


----------



## Sugarshoc

Ok, I bought some Amazing Meal Super Green Food.  I took one scoop yesterday and one scoop today.  We'll see how this goes.


----------



## MsCounsel

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Okay, i'm gonna take the plunge and buy $45 worth of chlorella by jarrow formulas....i want super-duper results...i think I'll add this to my waistlength cocktail....My hair is gonna be D-Lish-Us!!!


 

Okay Chica, it is time to take the plunge with open arms.  I love my results.  They are actual results - not imagined.  Physically - allergies reduced, energy, WAY faster metabolism, hair, and nails.  It is really incredible.  I wish I had taken the plunge sooner.  Good luck - you will not be sorry.  

MC


----------



## AngieB

Ladies.  I wanted to stop by and tell you all how much I am loving the Chlorella mask!!  Love it ... love it... love it...My skin is absolutely GLOWING!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

AngieB said:


> Ladies.  I wanted to stop by and tell you all how much I am loving the Chlorella mask!!  Love it ... love it... love it...My skin is absolutely GLOWING!


I have yet to do a facial, but if it does that good for your skin on the outside, just think of what its doing on our insides! 

I plan to do a mask one day soon. I'm using a gycolic moisturizer, it really seems to be helping my complexion even out.    don't want to try to many new things at once so that I can tell how each thing is working for me individuallly.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

HairHustla said:


> *LD and ladies chime in and help me! (in a good way)*
> 
> *I am totally excited, remember I had weight issues going on well for the last 5 days I have been losing almost a pound a day, I was at 204 now I am at 200 and I have not done anything but increase my CHL/SPRL dosage to 9g SPL and 6g of CHL after 6 wks of usage. What is going on and why didn't it happen before??? I am liking this!*


 
I think you've detoxed and it's started working on balancing your metabolism. Some people try to go too high too fast, and gain. If you do it right, you should lose. So if you gain, you should back off. From my recollection you followed that suggestion w/ your shake after gaining (of backing off on chlorella) and waited until your body adjusted before going up again.  So when you're body adjusted and was ready, you went up, and so you're now dropping weight. Confusing, yes. But everyone should listen to their bodies. It will tell you if you're detoxing too fast w/ everything from constipation to weight gain.That's when you should cut back and allow your body to adjust. Then once it's adjusted after a couple weeks or more, when you move up again, you'll be rewarded. sounds like everything is going well.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

LivingDoll said:


> You mean naturally? I haven't taken spirulina although I ordered it. If my body has a high amount, maybe I shouldn't take any additional spirulina?


 
No,, I think I was answering two question at once. For those that are, it's just too much protein, and sometimes one has to be adjusted.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

luckiestdestiny said:


> we're individuals. Our bodies are different and can tolerate different amounts. You may think you've completely detoxed but maybe you're still detoxing w/o feeling it. That's why you're getting sever bloating. Don't increase until your body can tolerate it, even if you have to hold at .5 for a month or more. My mom got to 3 grams, but it took her almost 3 months to do it. Everyone is different.
> 
> In addition there's another question I noticed later down the thread of how can some of us go higher? Well I'm only on chlorella not spirulina so that may be a reason why. They both contain tons of protein. I don't do spirulina because I have Grave's disease and it has been know to sometimes stimulate the immune system in a negative manner for those that are autoimmune. So I am just cautious with it. Others have noticed the opposite effect but I just don't want to risk it.
> 
> I'm sure you'll be able to increase, just not as much because you probably already have so much spirulina.


 

Yeah I just quoted myself. The first part answers your question, the second was for those w/ both chlorella and spirulina.  This was your answer

" Our bodies are different and can tolerate different amounts. You may think you've completely detoxed but maybe you're still detoxing w/o feeling it. That's why you're getting sever bloating. Don't increase until your body can tolerate it, even if you have to hold at .5 for a month or more. My mom got to 3 grams, but it took her almost 3 months to do it. Everyone is different."

It's almost like diagnosing stuff. I have to read everyone's post and then see from what I've read what's going on with them. This is what I think is going on with you.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Auburn said:


> CHL backs me up.
> Thats why I stopped.
> I have no idea why that is but Im back on it.
> Could you help me find out why?


 
Took too much too fast. now you know you need to start low for YOUR body. Everyone is different. Also drink lots of water and increase slowly. In your case I would go up every week or two if you're really sensitive. Whereas someone else may increase every few days if they're less, etc. If that still doesn't work and you get constipated, pull back again to the level where you weren't and stay there for twice as much time as you're super sensitive. Then increase super slowly. HTH


----------



## Serenity_Peace

AngieB said:


> Ladies.  I wanted to stop by and tell you all how much I am loving the Chlorella mask!!  Love it ... love it... love it...My skin is absolutely GLOWING!



Where are you purchasing this mask from? I would love to try it...


----------



## lwilliams1922

sheba1 said:


> Did the same to me, at first.  Three days and nothin!  On like 3 grams .  Started taking a calcium/magnesium supplement at night and it was smooth sailing after that.  Needed the calcium/magnesium, anyways, I guess.



can you tell me about the calcium/magnesium supplement?
which one and how much??

constipation runs in my family.  
after starting CHL I went very well.  Then i discoved after about 4 days i stopped going again.  Every time i stop going i've upped my daily amount slilghtly and I started going again.

I'm up to 12 grams now but I got so high because it took an increase to get me going again.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

HairHustla said:


> *Come on and join us Bronze! You know this what I have been doing with my daughter..now you know it will take a little time but it is sooo very worth the wait. I have been on it for 6 wks now and just now seems to be really doing some good stuff...I have been watching and noticing things but I wanted to be sure that it was not just hype or that it would persist and it surely has. *
> 
> *For example, at first my nails were breaking and peeling and with the CHL they began getting stronger but were still breaking. Now, They are rock solid and getting longer each week. I have never had ANYTHING to do that. Skin, my skin looks like your screen name...a bronze bombshell for real. My skin would get better then it would break out...it was going through a cycle for weeks but now girl it is just awesome. *
> 
> *My energy levels...up and down but now getting consistently "UP". Hair, thick, thick, thick and you have seen what the combo (waistlength shake + CHL/SPRL) has done for my daughters hair too. Eyelashes going off the hook, cellulite gone! Stomach going flat, body is strangely defined and I mean strange...I wake up each day and I am not lying, I seem a little more contoured each day, like I am being shaped and molded through the night. *
> 
> *Finally...weight loss, I have lost 4 pounds in the last 5 days and if anyone will chime in, I would like to know why in the beginning I had such a struggle but when I increased my dosage, the weight seems to be melting off. Ok, let me get down from the pulpit.*
> 
> *HH*


 
*Chica, I am SOLD!!!*


----------



## MonaRae

OK, I and now up to 6 grams daily and my head is sore!  Has anyone else experience this?  Granted I had my hair braided up and hide under a wig for the past 6 day (took the braids out today) and I skipped 2 days of CHL but I'm done that for months straight without CHL and my head was never sore.  I pray this is a good sign that its growning.  I need serious growth!!!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

MsCounsel said:


> Okay Chica, it is time to take the plunge with open arms. I love my results. *They are actual results - not imagined*. Physically - *allergies reduced, energy, WAY faster metabolism, hair, and nails.* It is really incredible. I wish I had taken the plunge sooner. Good luck - you will not be sorry.
> 
> MC


 *Allright, Counselor, your argument has won me over....*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*Thanks for the support, Lebiya~*



Lebiya said:


> ^^Girl you wont regret it !!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*MsCounsel, I love your progress pics....LUV' EM!*



MsCounsel said:


> Okay Chica, it is time to take the plunge with open arms. I love my results. They are actual results - not imagined. Physically - allergies reduced, energy, WAY faster metabolism, hair, and nails. It is really incredible. I wish I had taken the plunge sooner. Good luck - you will not be sorry.
> 
> MC


----------



## Essensual

Blaque*Angel said:


> I always thought I had perfect nails but *the "Chlorella nails" are rock hard extra white, shiny and look fake!!*
> 
> My cousins were telling me it is not fair that they have to buy nails like mines
> 
> My newgrowth (hair) is still extra soft, thick and strong.
> I'm still cornrowed up but cant resist touching the newgrowth.
> 
> Still on the green train and loving the results


 
Amen to the bolded above. This is exactly how my nails look now. All I need for some nice "French Tips" now is a nice Top Coat (Seche Vite) and some white nail polish. Niiiiiiiice!


----------



## Essensual

lwilliams1922 said:


> I know it was about nettle. it just got me wondering about using the CHL


 
Not sure if it has been reported on, but it has been suggested before. If you decide to try it, I'd love a PM.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

pookiwah said:


> They got me Blaque*Angel, they got me! Finally got a card from Royal Mail delivered today saying I have to pay a £15 customs charge. Not impressed
> 
> Well from now on, small orders only, or better yet I'll wait til I go back to the US and order there!


 
oh wow that's why it was taking so long! never mind girl we live and learn!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Essensual said:


> Amen to the bolded above. This is exactly how my nails look now. All I need for some nice "French Tips" now is a nice Top Coat (Seche Vite) and some white nail polish. Niiiiiiiice!


 

oooh, sounds niiice, i just painted on some cotton candy!!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

*I tried chlorella mixed with elasta qp dpr-11.
I D C'ed with it, went under the steamer then rinsed after 30 minutes!!

When i use DPR-11 my hair is usually very soft, when i added chlorella to the mix, my hair blinged like i had coconut oil in it! it was quite strange, but good* 

It washes out very well too 

I saw my friend that braids up my hair yesterday, I asked her to re do the conrows, as i was taking them out her face was like 

I asked her what's up about three times, she just kept saying "nothing"

When i took all the cornrow's out she said 
"WOW,i need your secret" 
I told her, 
"I told you about the chlorella, the egg shake...the results are now showing aren't they?!"
She replies "yes, your hair is thicker but softer and feels very different!but i want a magic pill in a bottle I dont want to do so much" i just rolled my eyes!

How is drinking doing too much? something that greatly helps your health too!

My husband walks in and says "wow, your hair's really grown!" that had me grinning, because he doesn't usually comment on growth. 
The last time they both seen my hair out was about 4 weeks ago.

My mom and sister keep looking at me and smiling.
My little sister who says "yuk, i'll never drink that green stuff!" was like 
"you look like a celebrity!!  you look really nice, your skin is glowing, you look prettier!"
My mom was nodding her head in agreement 

Men are acting very different around me. even friends have had for years!  it must be the chlorella factor!!! 

I believe the chlorella combined with the egg shake is a perfect combination. the results are hard to believe!

I look like I did at 16 in the mirror, i actually smile at myself now instead of frown!
I have switched up my skincare line and now use Erno Laszlo's products. www.ernolaszlo.com

Want extra shiny,longer hair? 
glowing,clear,radiant skin? 
extra white eye's?
thicker.longer,hard to break nails?
increased energy?
fresh breath 24-7?
pinker gums?

Try Chlorella and the egg shake combined, my results have gotten more intense since adding the egg shake to my regime!

GO GREEN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pooks

I've been trying to stay out of the egg shake thread - its not working.  B*A you may just tip me over the edge!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

MonaRae said:


> OK, I and now up to 6 grams daily and my head is sore! Has anyone else experience this? Granted I had my hair braided up and hide under a wig for the past 6 day (took the braids out today) and I skipped 2 days of CHL but I'm done that for months straight without CHL and my head was never sore. I pray this is a good sign that its growning. I need serious growth!!!!!


 
waaaay back in the beginning I had a little soreness.  I also had this weird sensation like up and down my head, almost like a tingling but different.


I do attribute it to growth, though.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

pookiwah said:


> I've been trying to stay out of the egg shake thread - its not working. B*A you may just tip me over the edge!


 
haha!! you won't regret it!!

i tried to stay out of it too but so glad that i am now an egglett, i just keep thinking what is my health, body and hair going to be like in a year from now?

Mega healthy


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Blaque*Angel said:


> *I tried chlorella mixed with elasta qp dpr-11.*
> *I D C'ed with it, went under the steamer then rinsed after 30 minutes!!*
> 
> *When i use DPR-11 my hair is usually very soft, when i added chlorella to the mix, my hair blinged like i had coconut oil in it! it was quite strange, but good*
> 
> It washes out very well too
> 
> I saw my friend that braids up my hair yesterday, I asked her to re do the conrows, as i was taking them out her face was like
> 
> I asked her what's up about three times, she just kept saying "nothing"
> 
> When i took all the cornrow's out she said
> "WOW,i need your secret"
> I told her,
> "I told you about the chlorella, the egg shake...the results are now showing aren't they?!"
> She replies "yes, your hair is thicker but softer and feels very different!but i want a magic pill in a bottle I dont want to do so much" i just rolled my eyes!
> 
> How is drinking doing too much? something that greatly helps your health too!
> 
> My husband walks in and says "wow, your hair's really grown!" that had me grinning, because he doesn't usually comment on growth.
> The last time they both seen my hair out was about 4 weeks ago.
> 
> My mom and sister keep looking at me and smiling.
> My little sister who says "yuk, i'll never drink that green stuff!" was like
> "you look like a celebrity!!  you look really nice, your skin is glowing, you look prettier!"
> My mom was nodding her head in agreement
> 
> Men are acting very different around me. even friends have had for years!  it must be the chlorella factor!!!
> 
> I believe the chlorella combined with the egg shake is a perfect combination. the results are hard to believe!
> 
> I look like I did at 16 in the mirror, i actually smile at myself now instead of frown!
> I have switched up my skincare line and now use Erno Laszlo's products. www.ernolaszlo.com
> 
> Want extra shiny,longer hair?
> glowing,clear,radiant skin?
> extra white eye's?
> thicker.longer,hard to break nails?
> increased energy?
> fresh breath 24-7?
> pinker gums?
> 
> Try Chlorella and the egg shake combined, my results have gotten more intense since adding the egg shake to my regime!
> 
> GO GREEN!!!!!!!!


 
You know, I haven't tried the egg shake but I've eaten eggs every morning and also fish at least 5 times a week or more (yes!). And I think eggs really do help too with the chlorella, though I've been doing it since forever (the eggs in the morning but not a drink, scrambled cause it's fast and I'm on the go).


----------



## Blaque*Angel

luckiestdestiny said:


> You know, I haven't tried the egg shake but I've eaten eggs every morning and also fish at least 5 times a week or more (yes!). And I think eggs really do help too with the chlorella, though I've been doing it since forever (the eggs in the morning but not a drink, scrambled cause it's fast and I'm on the go).


 
ooooh your an egglette too then! with all that scrambled egg

I also eat several eggs throughout the day I think it definitely does help with the chlorella

The shake takes about 3 minutes to prepare so maybe you could try it for a couple of weeks and report back?

I love the fact that the shake keeps you full until lunch time.


----------



## Pooks

Blaque*Angel said:


> ooooh your an egglette too then! with all that scrambled egg
> 
> I also eat several eggs throughout the day I think it definitely does help with the chlorella
> 
> The shake takes about 3 minutes to prepare so maybe you could try it for a couple of weeks and report back?
> 
> I love the fact that the shake keeps you full until lunch time.


 
OK, OK, I'll try it!  Stop with the pressure already! 
I eat eggs a lot anyway. Being a time-poor veggie I end up making quick veggie packed omelettes for dinner quite often, but starting my day off (or ending it as I saw some ladies having theirs in the evening) with a filling, nutritionally rich, growth boosting shake? I may just get on this before this month's through.


----------



## Pooks

HairHustla said:


> Ladies,
> 
> From what I understand, CHL/SPRL work synergistically together but I believe that SPRL has a higher protein content which may be why it is recommended at a higher dosage. Here is what was stated in the article "The Chlorella Factor"
> 
> ...I generally recommend that people consume both in substantial quantities. *As a general rule, you should consume spirulina and chlorella in a 2:1 ratio. In other words, if you take 10 grams of spirulina a day, take 5 grams of chlorella, too.*


 


belle_reveuse28 said:


> *Does anybody know why the suggested ratio of Spirulina to Chlorella is 2:1? Can you do 1:1 and still get good results?* I'm thinking of incorporating Spirulina with this, but not sure if I need to if I'm just taking Chlorella. LD, I did read that PDF we were looking at at the beginning of this journey about the benefits of taking both, so I am considering... let me know what you all think or may know...
> 
> Oh and by the way, you guys, tomorrow will be my 3 month Chlorella anniversary!!! Yeaaa!!! Almost at four months.. I can't wait to see what happens at month four!!! Wish me luck!


 

Back to the algae - can any users of both CHL and SPR comment on the recommended ratios?  Did you follow/deviate from this?  What additional results did you see when you added SPR?


----------



## sheba1

lwilliams1922 said:


> can you tell me about the calcium/magnesium supplement?
> which one and how much??



Hey Lwilliams,  I bought the Spring Valley brand sold at Wal Mart.  I'm sure it was less than $3.  http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10324581

I take two to three at night before bed.


----------



## AngieB

Serenity_Peace said:


> Where are you purchasing this mask from? I would love to try it...
> I just use a tablespoon of Jarrow Chlorella mixed with a little moisturizer and water. Mix and apply and leave on for a few hours.  Some have been leaving it on overnight, but I sleep to wild for that and would end up with green bedding.  Today I think I'll add a dab of honey..


----------



## Pooks

Serenity_Peace said:


> Where are you purchasing this mask from? I would love to try it...


 
I start out with some Aubrey Organics Green Tea and Green Clay Rejuvenating Mask, (they do a Blue Algae skin care line too but I've not tried) add a lil honey, and mash in one tiny Sun CHL tab.  Mix and apply with the back of spoon (alot less messy for me), and leave on for 20-30 minutes.  

The last time I used this, my skin was silky smooth afterwards, and a spot that was trying to bloom was dry and then non-existent 2 days afterwards!


----------



## AngieB

pookiwah said:


> I start out with some Aubrey Organics Green Tea and Green Clay Rejuvenating Mask, (they do a Blue Algae skin care line too but I've not tried) add a lil honey, and mash in one tiny Sun CHL tab. Mix and apply with the back of spoon (alot less messy for me), and leave on for 20-30 minutes.
> 
> The last time I used this, my skin was silky smooth afterwards, and a spot that was trying to bloom was dry and then non-existent 2 days afterwards!


I use the back of a spoon to apply also.  Much less messy that way.


----------



## mariofmagdal

luckiestdestiny said:


> I haven't been on spirulina. Hopefully Mariofmagdal will chime in or others on Spirulina.  If you're constipated with it, are you still taking the chlorella?  You'll still get lots of benefits as they are indentical in many ways with only a few distinct separations.



Constipation usually occurs when a fiber supplement is taken initially. Insufficient water causes fiber to swell in the intestine and become dry and compacted. Whenever, and however you take it, make sure you follow with an additional large glass of water. Drink plenty of water. If it persists, take a smaller dosage more frequently, this way you don't have to scroll back so far.

Generally, it is better to take lower more frequent doses if you can't handle the detox effects. Some have asked how some can reach higher levels with no problems, as for me, I did suffer many of the detox symptoms that come with this initially, but I rode them out, as did many of the others at the start. We laughed and joked about being bloated, full of gas, and the worst of all, constipation. Most found other ways, like Aloe Vera juice to help with constipation. Unfortunately this thread is really long, but it seems the newer Greenettes are not as willing to go through detox as did the original ladies. Detox is good, it means chlorella/spirulina are doing their job. We are all different and I encourage you to feel comfortable during this process, but if you scale back everytime you get a detox effect it will take longer to see the results we have. You will get results, but it will take longer. On average it takes 6-12 months for anyone to see the full benefits of these Superfoods.. 

If you are in for life, enjoy the benefits of being Green, and by all means listen to your body and what it is telling you.


----------



## lwilliams1922

Essensual said:


> Not sure if it has been reported on, but it has been suggested before. If you decide to try it, I'd love a PM.





I'll be trying this soon.  I think I might mix some AO HSR, nettle tea and CHL for a DT


----------



## lwilliams1922

Blaque*Angel said:


> *I tried chlorella mixed with elasta qp dpr-11.
> I D C'ed with it, went under the steamer then rinsed after 30 minutes!!
> 
> When i use DPR-11 my hair is usually very soft, when i added chlorella to the mix, my hair blinged like i had coconut oil in it! it was quite strange, but good*
> 
> It washes out very well too
> 
> I saw my friend that braids up my hair yesterday, I asked her to re do the conrows, as i was taking them out her face was like
> 
> I asked her what's up about three times, she just kept saying "nothing"
> 
> When i took all the cornrow's out she said
> "WOW,i need your secret"
> I told her,
> "I told you about the chlorella, the egg shake...the results are now showing aren't they?!"
> She replies "yes, your hair is thicker but softer and feels very different!but i want a magic pill in a bottle I dont want to do so much" i just rolled my eyes!
> 
> How is drinking doing too much? something that greatly helps your health too!
> 
> My husband walks in and says "wow, your hair's really grown!" that had me grinning, because he doesn't usually comment on growth.
> The last time they both seen my hair out was about 4 weeks ago.
> 
> My mom and sister keep looking at me and smiling.
> My little sister who says "yuk, i'll never drink that green stuff!" was like
> "you look like a celebrity!!  you look really nice, your skin is glowing, you look prettier!"
> My mom was nodding her head in agreement
> 
> Men are acting very different around me. even friends have had for years!  it must be the chlorella factor!!!
> 
> I believe the chlorella combined with the egg shake is a perfect combination. the results are hard to believe!
> 
> I look like I did at 16 in the mirror, i actually smile at myself now instead of frown!
> I have switched up my skincare line and now use Erno Laszlo's products. www.ernolaszlo.com
> 
> Want extra shiny,longer hair?
> glowing,clear,radiant skin?
> extra white eye's?
> thicker.longer,hard to break nails?
> increased energy?
> fresh breath 24-7?
> pinker gums?
> 
> Try Chlorella and the egg shake combined, my results have gotten more intense since adding the egg shake to my regime!
> 
> GO GREEN!!!!!!!!




how much chlorella did you use?


----------



## AngieB

lwilliams1922 said:


> I'll be trying this soon. I think I might mix some AO HSR, nettle tea and CHL for a DT


 
What is AO HSR? What is a DT?


----------



## lwilliams1922

AngieB said:


> What is AO HSR? What is a DT?



AO HSR: aubrey organics Honey suckle rose conditioner

DT:  deep conditioning.  I usually do an hour with heat but my bonnet dryer dried died the other day.  I'll have to go to over night conditioning till I get a new one.


----------



## deusa80

What is the egg shake that you guys are talking about?
For those that are using the mask, how often are you using it?


----------



## alexstin

Auburn said:


> Thank for the feed back ladies.
> 
> Im also irritable this morning..but I also get annoyed easily.  I want to take aloe vera for digestive health to help things flow.
> 
> Couldnt salt water just pass it on out?
> 
> 
> lol clump & pass method!
> 
> whoa wait, I forgot about pushing



I was backed up at first but drinking half my weight in water turned things around completely.  I thought I was drinking enough water but I wasn't.


----------



## HairHustla

pookiwah said:


> Back to the algae - can any users of both CHL and SPR comment on the recommended ratios? Did you follow/deviate from this? What additional results did you see when you added SPR?


 
*Hi Pooki,*

*In the beginning atleast for the first 3 weeks I did not follow this ratio because I wanted to see what if any affects SPRL would have on me along with the CHL.  I have not followed this ratio to the letter, I am now at 6 weeks and I am doing 6g chl and 9 grams of SPRL and I find that this ratio is working quite well for me but I will need more time to evaluate this dosage as I have only been on it for a week now.  I can tell a difference though.  Are you wanting to increase SPRL?  The results I have seen is no need for afternoon naps anymore..so an increase in energy, nails seems to be responding very nicely and a general feeling of well being whereas before I may have been still detoxing and I was sluggish all the time.  Hope this helps!  *

*HH*


----------



## HairHustla

deusa80 said:


> What is the egg shake that you guys are talking about?
> For those that are using the mask, how often are you using it?


 
Hi, the egg shake thread is actually known as the "drink your way to waistlength hair" thread.  Check it out, I do the egg shake + CHL/SPRL combo and I love it so far.


----------



## Pooks

Hey HairHustla

I started taking SPR but at half the amount of CHL, I haven't really noticed any additional changes, and I'm not sure if I will continue.  Not sure if I can afford to buy it when I find that CHL gives me increased energy anyway - for some reason I just don't like my SPR, (it may well be the smell).


----------



## HairHustla

Blaque*Angel said:


> ooooh your an egglette too then! with all that scrambled egg
> 
> I also eat several eggs throughout the day I think it definitely does help with the chlorella
> 
> The shake takes about 3 minutes to prepare so maybe you could try it for a couple of weeks and report back?
> 
> I love the fact that the shake keeps you full until lunch time.


 
*BA,*

*You know I am with you on that girl as you were the one who introduced me to the egg shake, thank you girl from the bottom of my hair follicles!!! LOL!!! I like doing the shake and incorporating CHL/SPRL in it because it gives me my nourishment for the morning and it is an easy way to get the greens into my daugther as she will not take the pills.  When I do not do the shake I feel something is missing from my day...for real.  Highly recommended!  *


----------



## HairHustla

luckiestdestiny said:


> I think you've detoxed and it's started working on balancing your metabolism. Some people try to go too high too fast, and gain. If you do it right, you should lose. So if you gain, you should back off. From my recollection you followed that suggestion w/ your shake after gaining (of backing off on chlorella) and waited until your body adjusted before going up again. So when you're body adjusted and was ready, you went up, and so you're now dropping weight. Confusing, yes. But everyone should listen to their bodies. It will tell you if you're detoxing too fast w/ everything from constipation to weight gain.That's when you should cut back and allow your body to adjust. Then once it's adjusted after a couple weeks or more, when you move up again, you'll be rewarded. sounds like everything is going well.


 
*LD you are one smart cookie girl!  Thank you because that makes sense to me.  I remember you said that you have dropped 20 lbs.  In the beginning, did it all start coming off like I am or was it a couple pounds here and there?  How long did it take you to lose the entire 20 lbs?  Congratulations on that also!  *


----------



## AtlantaJJ

HairHustla said:


> *BA,*
> 
> *You know I am with you on that girl as you were the one who introduced me to the egg shake, thank you girl from the bottom of my hair follicles!!! LOL!!! I like doing the shake and incorporating CHL/SPRL in it because it gives me my nourishment for the morning and it is an easy way to get the greens into my daugther as she will not take the pills.  When I do not do the shake I feel something is missing from my day...for real.  Highly recommended!  *


I see that big long thread over there and I just go 

Are you adding a whole raw egg to your shake? Or the egg white?


----------



## january noir

Shoot.  I'm anxious.  Today with my lunch I had 6oz of Naked Juice Green Machine watered down (with water) and 12g of Chlorella powder.  I decided to just go for it and bypass the weekly increments of 2g.  

Pray for me y'all that I don't become constipated.  All I know is that I am really, really GREEN just in time for Earth Day!


----------



## JFemme

january noir said:


> Shoot.  I'm anxious.  Today with my lunch I had 6oz of Naked Juice Green Machine watered down (with water) and 12g of Chlorella powder.  I decided to just go for it and bypass the weekly increments of 2g.
> 
> Pray for me y'all that I don't become constipated.  All I know is that I am really, really GREEN just in time for Earth Day!



 I'm up to 4g (which is a huge leap-for me)

Added to my Green smoothie...(1/4 water- 1/4 odwalla green machine)

MY NAILS are growing...


----------



## AtlantaJJ

january noir said:


> Shoot.  I'm anxious.  Today with my lunch I had 6oz of Naked Juice Green Machine watered down (with water) and 12g of Chlorella powder.  I decided to just go for it and bypass the weekly increments of 2g.
> 
> Pray for me y'all that I don't become constipated.  All I know is that I am really, really GREEN just in time for Earth Day!


You just went crazy today didn't ya! hehe Drink a lot of water today!


----------



## yodie

I'm baaaaaaaack at 3 g's and I feel great! 

I'm addressing my hair setback and continuing on my green journey.  I started a few days ago and I'm actually green at 3 g's.  I'll probably stay here and continue to add a teaspoon to my morning egg shake.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

"Drink your way to waislength hair...I am!" thread, home of the Egglettes and the Waistlength Cocktail thread..drop on in, our nest is big enough for all of you...I too, have just purchased my kilo of chl, i've been taking 10 pills, 2 gm for 3 weeks, now...I, too, am a greenie~



deusa80 said:


> What is the egg shake that you guys are talking about?
> For those that are using the mask, how often are you using it?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

_Yep, kinda like this big long thread over here....Good things always grow..it's not so bad , the info you need to get started is on page 1. ._



AtlantaJJ said:


> I see that big long thread over there and I just go
> 
> Are you adding a whole raw egg to your shake? Or the egg white?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^^^Glad you are back, Yodie!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Raw eggs scare me!


----------



## HairHustla

AtlantaJJ said:


> I see that big long thread over there and I just go
> 
> Are you adding a whole raw egg to your shake? Or the egg white?


 
You know, I thought that I could not do it so I said I would try it once and was hoping the whole time that I would not throw it up but I tasted it and could not taste egg at all so then it was a go.  I use both and switch up between the two so basically whatever I have available eggwise.  It's not for everybody but it is ok for me so far.


----------



## january noir

AtlantaJJ said:


> You just went crazy today didn't ya! hehe Drink a lot of water today!


 

Sure did .  Thanks for the reminder to drink my water AJJ!


----------



## HairHustla

yodie said:


> I'm baaaaaaaack at 3 g's and I feel great!
> 
> I'm addressing my hair setback and continuing on my green journey. I started a few days ago and I'm actually green at 3 g's. I'll probably stay here and continue to add a teaspoon to my morning egg shake.


 
*Yodie I am so glad to see you girl and praying things work well for you!!!!*


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yodie said:


> I'm baaaaaaaack at 3 g's and I feel great!
> 
> I'm addressing my hair setback and continuing on my green journey. I started a few days ago and I'm actually green at 3 g's. I'll probably stay here and continue to add a teaspoon to my morning egg shake.


 

Hey Yodie,

Welcome back!  It's good to hear from you.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

HairHustla said:


> *LD you are one smart cookie girl! Thank you because that makes sense to me. I remember you said that you have dropped 20 lbs. In the beginning, did it all start coming off like I am or was it a couple pounds here and there? How long did it take you to lose the entire 20 lbs? Congratulations on that also! *


 

It took 3 months.  It was here and there.   I was already eating right it just made me lose double what I'd normally lose.  I never had the gain problem because I read that article. I posted the info for everyone else too. I never went up too fast. I went up as fast as my body would allow.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Blaque*Angel said:


> ooooh your an egglette too then! with all that scrambled egg
> 
> I also eat several eggs throughout the day I think it definitely does help with the chlorella
> 
> The shake takes about 3 minutes to prepare so maybe you could try it for a couple of weeks and report back?
> 
> I love the fact that the shake keeps you full until lunch time.


 

I think I'll stick with my eggs. I am all for those doing the shake but I already have weight problems/metabolism because of my thyroid, and don't want to add anything into the mix that could possibly cause me to undo all the weight loss I've achieved. 

Plus I am doing well with them cooked. I think it's good to get them in any way you can so if you enjoy them, go for it. I'll keep scrambling away.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mariofmagdal said:


> Constipation usually occurs when a fiber supplement is taken initially. Insufficient water causes fiber to swell in the intestine and become dry and compacted. Whenever, and however you take it, make sure you follow with an additional large glass of water. Drink plenty of water. If it persists, take a smaller dosage more frequently, this way you don't have to scroll back so far.
> 
> Generally, it is better to take lower more frequent doses if you can't handle the detox effects. Some have asked how some can reach higher levels with no problems, as for me, I did suffer many of the detox symptoms that come with this initially, but I rode them out, as did many of the others at the start. We laughed and joked about being bloated, full of gas, and the worst of all, constipation. Most found other ways, like Aloe Vera juice to help with constipation. Unfortunately this thread is really long, but it seems the newer Greenettes are not as willing to go through detox as did the original ladies. Detox is good, it means chlorella/spirulina are doing their job. We are all different and I encourage you to feel comfortable during this process, but if you scale back everytime you get a detox effect it will take longer to see the results we have. You will get results, but it will take longer. *On average it takes 6-12 months for anyone to see the full benefits of these Superfoods..*
> 
> If you are in for life, enjoy the benefits of being Green, and by all means listen to your body and what it is telling you.


 

To bolded.  I def agree. I wrote that it takes four months or more because four is the time that things START to change (some notice significant changes) on chlorella but longer is when the full benefits come, depending on everyone's bodies.  If you're taking super foods you should just commit to using them to nourish the body. 

Missed you MariofMagdal good to see you're checking in!


----------



## HairHustla

luckiestdestiny said:


> It took 3 months. It was here and there. I was already eating right it just made me lose double what I'd normally lose. I never had the gain problem because I read that article. I posted the info for everyone else too. I never went up too fast. I went up as fast as my body would allow.


 
*Glad to know it, now I really have something to look forward to! *


----------



## OhmyKimB

I think I have to take Chlorella every other day...it's backing me up.  And that egg thing sucks.







*Because I'm allergic to eggs.


----------



## OhmyKimB

Also I'm only taking two supplements....ALA and Chlorella...has chlorella made anyone else itch?


----------



## Blaque*Angel

lwilliams1922 said:


> how much chlorella did you use?


 
2 table spoons twice a day, not even sure of the grams since i've increased my dose!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

HairHustla said:


> *BA,*
> 
> *You know I am with you on that girl as you were the one who introduced me to the egg shake, thank you girl from the bottom of my hair follicles!!! LOL!!! I like doing the shake and incorporating CHL/SPRL in it because it gives me my nourishment for the morning and it is an easy way to get the greens into my daugther as she will not take the pills. When I do not do the shake I feel something is missing from my day...for real. Highly recommended! *


 
Aw your welcome love, yours and your daughters hair's really thriving, 
well done,i wish you both all the best.


----------



## AngieB

Alrighty then.  I had everything for the egg shake except the wheat germ oil. I just ordered some up from the vitaminshoppe. In two days or so I'll be in business!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

BeyondBlessed said:


> I think I have to take Chlorella every other day...it's backing me up. And that egg thing sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Because I'm allergic to eggs.


 


Sorry about the egg thing. My best friend is like that. I was like, what can you EAT? I mean bread has eggs in it. Her diet is so specialized because it has to be.  So I have an idea of what you have to go through.


As for chlorella, just lower your dose and up your water. UP THE WATER ladies. That's what the pioneers did, and what I do. If you hate water, sorry you still need to up it m kay?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

january noir said:


> Shoot. I'm anxious. Today with my lunch I had 6oz of Naked Juice Green Machine watered down (with water) and 12g of Chlorella powder. I decided to just go for it and bypass the weekly increments of 2g.
> 
> Pray for me y'all that I don't become constipated. All I know is that I am really, really GREEN just in time for Earth Day!


 Wow you're really going for it aren't you?


----------



## lwilliams1922

luckiestdestiny said:


> Sorry about the egg thing. My best friend is like that. I was like, what can you EAT? I mean bread has eggs in it. Her diet is so specialized because it has to be.  So I have an idea of what you have to go through.
> 
> 
> As for chlorella, just lower your dose and up your water. UP THE WATER ladies. That's what the pioneers did, and what I do. If you hate water, sorry you still need to up it m kay?




I second the water thing!

Somtimes I find myself not keeping up with the water and I end up paying for it.

I think I slack off because I get tired from going to pee so many times.


----------



## january noir

luckiestdestiny said:


> Wow you're really going for it aren't you?



And eliminated 2x today too


----------



## AtlantaJJ

january noir said:


> And eliminated 2x today too


Glad to hear everything is coming out okay  Stay up on your water. I find when I slack on the water, I pay big time. 

I had such a sneaky cycle this morning, it just sneaked up on me...


----------



## OhmyKimB

luckiestdestiny said:


> Sorry about the egg thing. My best friend is like that. I was like, what can you EAT? I mean bread has eggs in it. Her diet is so specialized because it has to be. So I have an idea of what you have to go through.
> 
> 
> As for chlorella, just lower your dose and up your water. UP THE WATER ladies. That's what the pioneers did, and what I do. If you hate water, sorry you still need to up it m kay?


 

Actually mine is not that bad. I think because it's a passed down allergy and my father doesn't have it I have some immunity built up. But there are things I can't eat unless their made differently to not include eggs. At the chinese place I probably get on their nerves cuz I keep saying over and over no eggs no eggs. I'm not supposed it eat french toast and every now and then I con my godmother into giving it to me until after when I get sick she realizes I can't eat it again


But it does mess things up. I have to completely learn to cook differently...but at least I'm at the point I can sit with someone else eating eggs and not be sick to my stomach....

I remember my SO tried to kiss me after he ate breakfast and had eggs and I almost screamed and my other friends are constantly forgetting and trying to feed me eggs at Ihop.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I'm going to get some egg protein and call it a day. I'm just not ready for the raw eg thing. I'm happy to hear it is working for many.  I'm just not that tough.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm going to get some egg protein and call it a day. I'm just not ready for the raw eg thing. I'm happy to hear it is working for many. I'm just not that tough.


 

I scramble them and call it a day.  I eat eggs daily out of convenience and they're cheap (and I'm always out the door.  I'm working on my thesis, networking, class, and then I'm also having to of course work my other job to pay the bills...that's why I'm up all hours: finishing homework, etc. Luckily I have a hard time sleeping anyways).  So I just scramble the egg for breakfast, eat some veggies fish and possibly whole grain for dinner, eat something else like that or w/ chicken for lunch (possibly fruit), take my chlorella and keep it moving.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

AtlantaJJ said:


> Glad to hear everything is coming out okay  Stay up on your water. I find when I slack on the water, I pay big time.
> 
> I had such a sneaky cycle this morning, it just sneaked up on me...


 
Is this going to be a chlorella cyle? 
Meeeee too!

Mine came on today.
(are we talking about the same thing)


----------



## Platinum

I'm taking 9 grams of Chlorella now. My SO saw me taking the pills the other day and was like * "Your taking too many pills! You're going to mess around and overdose on that ish!"* I told him that Chlorella is good for you and I offered him some. He was like  but a few minutes later, I saw him reading the bottle.  He took 3 when he didn't think I was looking at him.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Platinum said:


> I'm taking 9 grams of Chlorella now. My SO saw me taking the pills the other day and was like * "Your taking too many pills! You're going to mess around and overdose on that ish!"* I told him that Chlorella is good for you and I offered him some. He was like  but a few minutes later, I saw him reading the bottle.  He took 3 when he didn't think I was looking at him.



This is so cute! My DH says the same. In fact he insists my skin has turned green! ;0)


----------



## LivingDoll

Platinum said:


> I'm taking 9 grams of Chlorella now. My SO saw me taking the pills the other day and was like * "Your taking too many pills! You're going to mess around and overdose on that ish!"* I told him that Chlorella is good for you and I offered him some. He was like  but a few minutes later, I saw him reading the bottle.  He took 3 when he didn't think I was looking at him.


 

that's too cute.

I just wanted to post about some other great things that have happened since I started taking the CHL. First, I realized this morning that my stomach & waist looks a lot more toned and firm. It looked so good, I grabbed the tape measure...not a drastic change in measurement but it was enough that I noticed the change. Also, this is about the time of year that I battle with bronchitis. I am happy to say that I've had no symptoms...in fact, my allergies are almost non-existent. I can't believe this. Early Spring is hard for me. For those reasons alone, I will always take CHL. I just added SPR as well. Right now, I'm taking them at a 1:1 ratio but next week I'll increase the ratio 2:1 as recommended.


----------



## Platinum

LivingDoll said:


> that's too cute.
> 
> I just wanted to post about some other great things that have happened since I started taking the CHL. First, I realized this morning that my stomach & waist looks a lot more toned and firm. It looked so good, I grabbed the tape measure...not a drastic change in measurement but it was enough that I noticed the change. Also, this is about the time of year that I battle with bronchitis. I am happy to say that I've had no symptoms...in fact, my allergies are almost non-existent. I can't believe this. Early Spring is hard for me. For those reasons alone, I will always take CHL. I just added SPR as well. Right now, I'm taking them at a 1:1 ratio but next week I'll increase the ratio 2:1 as recommended.


 
Congratulations, that's great news! BTW, you're having good growth.  At the rate you're going, you'll be waist length next year.


----------



## LivingDoll

Platinum said:


> Congratulations, that's great news! BTW, you're having good growth. At the rate you're going, you'll be waist length next year.


 

Thanks! I doubt that. This transition has me ...I'll probably do something drastic by this time next year, if not sooner.


----------



## AllieCat0817

I started at like 3g and within like a DAY increased to 5g... and now I'm doing 6g.  I seem to be able to move up fast.  I will probably try to maintain at like 7-8g.  I am feeling REALLY good though and I also am noticing some slimming and feeling of well being.


----------



## HairHustla

Platinum said:


> I'm taking 9 grams of Chlorella now. My SO saw me taking the pills the other day and was like * "Your taking too many pills! You're going to mess around and overdose on that ish!"* I told him that Chlorella is good for you and I offered him some. He was like  but a few minutes later, I saw him reading the bottle.  He took 3 when he didn't think I was looking at him.


 
*LOL!  I call your SO an "undercover fan", my husband gives me the very same lines;;;"You are gonna overdose on all that stuff..mixin and matchin"  He sometimes calls me a witch doctor.  It doesn't do any good for me to tell him that it is all natural, he says natural things can kill you too but wait until he sees me when he gets back, I am going to make him eat every word...literally!  This is what I take and tell me if you think it is harmful or too much:*

*Mornings-CHL/SPRL mixed in my egg shake and one acidolphilus tablet for female issues.*

*Afternoons-CLA (conjugated linoleic acid)*

*Evenings before bed-three omega 3-6-9- tablets because they put me into la la land and are very good for my health.  That's all so I don't know what my undercover fan is talking about!!  *


----------



## Blaque*Angel

luckiestdestiny said:


> I think I'll stick with my eggs. I am all for those doing the shake but I already have weight problems/metabolism because of my thyroid, and don't want to add anything into the mix that could possibly cause me to undo all the weight loss I've achieved.
> 
> Plus I am doing well with them cooked. I think it's good to get them in any way you can so if you enjoy them, go for it. I'll keep scrambling away.


 

I understand 

Atleast you are still getting your eggs in Even the author of the book (the one that inspired bronzebombshell to introduce LHCF to the egg shake) says as long as you have an egg daily, your hair and health will thank you for it


----------



## Blaque*Angel

HairHustla said:


> *LOL!  I call your SO an "undercover fan", my husband gives me the very same lines;;;"You are gonna overdose on all that stuff..mixin and matchin" He sometimes calls me a witch doctor. It doesn't do any good for me to tell him that it is all natural, he says natural things can kill you too but wait until he sees me when he gets back, I am going to make him eat every word...literally! This is what I take and tell me if you think it is harmful or too much:*
> 
> *Mornings-CHL/SPRL mixed in my egg shake and one acidolphilus tablet for female issues.*
> 
> *Afternoons-CLA (conjugated linoleic acid)*
> 
> *Evenings before bed-three omega 3-6-9- tablets because they put me into la la land and are very good for my health. That's all so I don't know what my undercover fan is talking about!! *


 

wow, are we married to the same man? my husband calls me a witch doctor too!!


----------



## Amerie123

Platinum said:


> I'm taking 9 grams of Chlorella now. My SO saw me taking the pills the other day and was like * "Your taking too many pills! You're going to mess around and overdose on that ish!"* I told him that Chlorella is good for you and I offered him some. He was like  but a few minutes later, I saw him reading the bottle.  He took 3 when he didn't think I was looking at him.


 

 girl, I love reading your post. Speaking of which, my DH was on my chlorella powder quick. We are both trying to just keep ourselves healthy and looking good. I told him about my chlorella, and he took my word for it and read the back of the container, and decided it was worth the try. But he started at like 5 g off back.  DH is crazy. 

But so far so good, I'm up to like 3.5 g. I started at 1g (appx 2 weeks ago). So far no detox symptoms. BM are dark brown, and slightly greenish. Not as green as I think they should be. So, I will continue to increase till I get to like 6g, and see what happens.


----------



## Ivy Santolina

*WARNING - Long Post! Re: How about taking Chlorella?*

  Hey y'all, IvyS coming out of the closet.  
I've been lurking on this thread for a while and even though I haven't read all of the posts, I am very impressed and happy about the results I did see.

Thanks LuckiestDestiny for sharing your findings and starting this thread - CHL is amazing.

Thanks to HairHustla for her diminishing cellulite testimonial on the Get Fine in '09 thread I jumped right in.  Even though I ordered CHL I was very wary about taking it.  After hearing CHL helped get rid of HH's cellulite I didn't care about detoxing.

I started taking CHL April 3rd and just today I added SPL.  I initially started with 0.5gms of CHL and now I'm up to 9gms a day.  

I take 6gms (2 tsp) of Source Natural Yaeyama CHL with 1 scoop of Designer Whey protein with 2 tsp MSM and 1tsp each of (Molasses, Coconut vinegar, and honey) with 12-16ozs of water.  This mixture is very bitter because of the MSM so I add 1Tbs of Nesquik chocolate syrup to make it more palatable.  Before bed I take 1 tsp CHL and 8ozs water.

However, since I got my SPL I intend on staying at 9gms total but with a 3gms:6gms ratio of CHL:SPL.

When I increased my CHL intake I experienced bloating, gas, and constipation so I take a digestive enzyme each time.  I normally take digestive enzymes when I eat dairy b/c I'm lactose intolerant.  The digestive enzymes helped relieve the discomfort.  So for those experiencing digestive discomfort I highly recommend digestive enzymes to aid the detox process.

I originally ordered CHL for faster hair growth but due to the improved health (results listed below) I don't care if my hair grows faster or not:

The post acne dark spots on my face are getting lighter and my complexion is getting more even.

I've been asked twice if I'm pregnant because I'm told, "You're glowing!"

Yesterday the guard at work told me he liked my new makeup.  I didn't tell him it's the same makeup I've been wearing - I didn't change anything.

A co-worker told me today she liked my new glasses.  Um - I've been wearing these glasses for a few months now.  

I've caught some strangers staring and smiling at me.  There were a few times I thought they were smiling at me b/c I met them somewhere but I forgot - I tend to do that.  So I would say hello.  But after thinking about it - I never knew those people!

My appetite is not as big as it used to be.  I don't crave pastries and sugar like I used to.  Sometimes I have to make myself eat and when I do it's not as much.  I still eat pastries but now I eat one donut or cookie instead of ...

My nails are crazy strong - before they were always thin and tearing.

My eye-lashes are more noticeable - longer and thicker.

My dimples are getting smaller and my underwear is getting baggy.  Now they creep up because there's not as much to hold them in place.

I have crazy energy - this past Sunday I worked sun-up to sun-down cleaning the house - I hate cleaning!

I'm more focused on my tasks and I don't get overwhelmed if there's a mess.

I give my 11 yr old DS 1.5gms of CHL before bed and he doesn't stink the house anymore when he does #2.  Also, his BO and bad breath is almost non-existent.

I am kicking butt during my workouts and I recover a lot faster.

I'm more laid back - I don't sweat the small stuff anymore.

I'm happy - even if I get upset I'm still happy.  I don't understand it but it doesn't bother me. LOL

I believe I'm still detoxing but I welcome it b/c that means the CHL is working - I just drink more water and take digestive enzymes to help get the poisons out of my body faster.

Because of my experience with CHL I've gotten two people at work to order CHL and another one is going to read the ebook that was posted on this thread.

HHG!


----------



## mariofmagdal

IVY Santolina, you made me stop what I was doing! OMG, I really enjoyed reading your post! Welcome aboard, so glad you came out of lurk mode on us. I am really impressed with your desire to succeed in spite of the unpleasant detox effects, that is so important.

Glad you are GREEN and that you have shared what you gained with others!

May all your GREEN wishes come true!


----------



## Amerie123

Way to go Ivy.. I love hearing things like this.


----------



## HairHustla

*Oh Ivy,*

*I am beaming for you!  This is awesome girl.  Also, you gave some good advice on those digestive enzymes, I will be sure to look into that.  I feel you when you say that you are just "happy" I am doggone happy myself and my daughter is benefiting from that because when she gets into mischief I am the picture of kindness!!!  Thank you for posting such astounding results and I pray that things will continue to prosper for you.*

*HH*


----------



## taz007

Ivy,

You have greatly inspired me with this post! I am so on this now!  Thank you so much!


----------



## Ivy Santolina

mariofmagdal said:


> IVY Santolina, you made me stop what I was doing! OMG, I really enjoyed reading your post! Welcome aboard, so glad you came out of lurk mode on us. I am really impressed with your desire to succeed in spite of the unpleasant detox effects, that is so important.
> 
> Glad you are GREEN and that you have shared what you gained with others!
> 
> May all your GREEN wishes come true!





amazing said:


> Way to go Ivy.. I love hearing things like this.



Thank you ladies. I'm so grateful to be able to give back.  LHCF has been more of a blessing to me than I can ever imagine.  I'm GREEN for life!



HairHustla said:


> *Oh Ivy,*
> 
> *I am beaming for you!  This is awesome girl.  Also, you gave some good advice on those digestive enzymes, I will be sure to look into that.  I feel you when you say that you are just "happy" I am doggone happy myself and my daughter is benefiting from that because when she gets into mischief I am the picture of kindness!!!  Thank you for posting such astounding results and I pray that things will continue to prosper for you.*
> 
> *HH*



Thank you HH! You won't regret the digestive enzymes.  The older we get the more help we need. LOL.

I know what you mean about "picture of kindness"  I don't freak out anymore when my DS's teachers e-mail me at work.  I just deal with the issue then move on.  I'm hoping the CHL and SPL will help my DS focus better on his school work.



taz007 said:


> Ivy,
> 
> You have greatly inspired me with this post! I am so on this now!  Thank you so much!



Awesome - and you're welcome!  Going GREEN is worth it.

----------

I forgot to add to my 1st post that I threw out a big box of vitamins. CHL gave me more than a lot of capsules and tablets gave me. Now I only take MSM, Evening Primrose Oil, Magnesium, Saw Palmetto Berry and Vit C (for the MSM). I'm hoping with continuing the CHL and adding the SPL that I will be able to stop the EPO and the SPB. The MSM is for my joints and the Magnesium helps balance all of the calcium I ingest so they're keepers.


----------



## normacyri

Ivy Santolina,
That is fantastic. You are encouraging me to be consistent with my CHL and SPL. I have a horrible time being habitual with anything new. I don't know why this has been hard for me to do EVERYday even though I have experienced some great results.....I think it's the amount of tablets I have to swallow. 

I'm just gonna do it 'cause I know I should. I will stay on the green wagon from now on.


----------



## prospurr4

Ivy Santolina said:


> ...I forgot to add to my 1st post that I threw out a big box of vitamins. CHL gave me more than a lot of capsules and tablets gave me. Now I only take MSM, Evening Primrose Oil, Magnesium, Saw Palmetto Berry and Vit C (for the MSM). I'm hoping with continuing the CHL and adding the SPL that I will be able to stop the EPO and the SPB. The MSM is for my joints and the Magnesium helps balance *all of the calcium I ingest *so they're keepers.


 
Thanks your sharing your SPR/CHL experience; I really enjoyed reading it.  I recently added .5 grams of CHL to my vitamin regimen, and so far have experienced harder nails, glowing skin and diminishing cellulite.  Concerning the bolded, do you take a calcium supplement also?  Thanks for responding.


----------



## JinaRicci

I love this thread!!  So much good info- can't wait to try it.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

*Re: WARNING - Long Post! Re: How about taking Chlorella?*



Ivy Santolina said:


> Hey y'all, IvyS coming out of the closet.
> I've been lurking on this thread for a while and even though I haven't read all of the posts, I am very impressed and happy about the results I did see.
> 
> Thanks LuckiestDestiny for sharing your findings and starting this thread - CHL is amazing.
> 
> Thanks to HairHustla for her diminishing cellulite testimonial on the Get Fine in '09 thread I jumped right in. Even though I ordered CHL I was very wary about taking it. After hearing CHL helped get rid of HH's cellulite I didn't care about detoxing.
> 
> I started taking CHL April 3rd and just today I added SPL. I initially started with 0.5gms of CHL and now I'm up to 9gms a day.
> 
> I take 6gms (2 tsp) of Source Natural Yaeyama CHL with 1 scoop of Designer Whey protein with 2 tsp MSM and 1tsp each of (Molasses, Coconut vinegar, and honey) with 12-16ozs of water. This mixture is very bitter because of the MSM so I add 1Tbs of Nesquik chocolate syrup to make it more palatable. Before bed I take 1 tsp CHL and 8ozs water.
> 
> However, since I got my SPL I intend on staying at 9gms total but with a 3gms:6gms ratio of CHL:SPL.
> 
> When I increased my CHL intake I experienced bloating, gas, and constipation so I take a digestive enzyme each time. I normally take digestive enzymes when I eat dairy b/c I'm lactose intolerant. The digestive enzymes helped relieve the discomfort. So for those experiencing digestive discomfort I highly recommend digestive enzymes to aid the detox process.
> 
> 
> I originally ordered CHL for faster hair growth but due to the improved health (results listed below) I don't care if my hair grows faster or not:
> The post acne dark spots on my face are getting lighter and my complexion is getting more even.
> 
> 
> I've been asked twice if I'm pregnant because I'm told, "You're glowing!"
> 
> 
> Yesterday the guard at work told me he liked my new makeup. I didn't tell him it's the same makeup I've been wearing - I didn't change anything.
> 
> 
> A co-worker told me today she liked my new glasses. Um - I've been wearing these glasses for a few months now.
> 
> 
> I've caught some strangers staring and smiling at me. There were a few times I thought they were smiling at me b/c I met them somewhere but I forgot - I tend to do that. So I would say hello. But after thinking about it - I never knew those people!
> 
> My appetite is not as big as it used to be. I don't crave pastries and sugar like I used to. Sometimes I have to make myself eat and when I do it's not as much. I still eat pastries but now I eat one donut or cookie instead of ...
> 
> My nails are crazy strong - before they were always thin and tearing.
> 
> My eye-lashes are more noticeable - longer and thicker.
> 
> My dimples are getting smaller and my underwear is getting baggy. Now they creep up because there's not as much to hold them in place.
> 
> I have crazy energy - this past Sunday I worked sun-up to sun-down cleaning the house - I hate cleaning!
> 
> I'm more focused on my tasks and I don't get overwhelmed if there's a mess.
> 
> I give my 11 yr old DS 1.5gms of CHL before bed and he doesn't stink the house anymore when he does #2. Also, his BO and bad breath is almost non-existent.
> 
> I am kicking butt during my workouts and I recover a lot faster.
> 
> I'm more laid back - I don't sweat the small stuff anymore.
> 
> I'm happy - even if I get upset I'm still happy. I don't understand it but it doesn't bother me. LOL
> I believe I'm still detoxing but I welcome it b/c that means the CHL is working - I just drink more water and take digestive enzymes to help get the poisons out of my body faster.
> 
> Because of my experience with CHL I've gotten two people at work to order CHL and another one is going to read the ebook that was posted on this thread.
> 
> HHG!


 

Great suggestion on digestive enzymes. I think earlier we talked about papaya enzymes but this thread is so huge that it can be lost!  BTW you should be a walking poster for chlorella. Those are some GREAT results, and I'm glad you're patiently awaiting everything and not expecting it all to happen at once. 

I totally agree about the staring thing!  I was starting to think I was cause people will just look at me. I posted earlier about this lady in the elevator who finally after staring commented on my skin.  And I was like THANK YOU I am NOT crazy. People are starting at me.  Chlorella evens out the skin so much.

IDK if this has happened to you yet but one day your hand will brush your face by accident and it will be so smooth and soft it'll shock you. Heck you might be there already if you're getting the stares.  It's as if the skin starts looking silky and smooth (besides feeling it which it does FEEL smooth too), and there's such a healthy flush and glow.

BTW if you're eyelashes are growing you'll probably notice a burst pretty soon of growth.  I was already getting thicker lusher growth and then wouldn't you know it my eyelashes popped out even longer and then my hair just had this enormous growth spurt around the same time.  

We should all keep going. This is proof that it works on so many things, it's just worth it to take chlorella.

It works on us from the inside out, and that's why there are ENORMOUS benefits.

Congrats on all the good stuff and welcome to the chlorella family...even though you've been lurking here all along and taking the chlorella.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mariofmagdal said:


> IVY Santolina, you made me stop what I was doing! OMG, I really enjoyed reading your post! Welcome aboard, so glad you came out of lurk mode on us. I* am really impressed with your desire to succeed in spite of the unpleasant detox effects, that is so important.*
> 
> Glad you are GREEN and that you have shared what you gained with others!
> 
> May all your GREEN wishes come true!


 

You hit the nail on the head mariofmagdal.

You really need to ride out the detox, it will go, but you need to be willing to go through it to come out on the other side with a HUGE smile.  And even while going through it, benefits will start showing, but it's a commitment that must be made for a long term.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey Guys,
my stomach hurts on the lower left side (constant throbbing) - my stomach is bloated and tender.  I feel a wee bit backed-up & i feel very very sluggish - like i could just lay down and sleep wherever i stop...is this detox?  i'm on week three, 10 pills, sun chl.  TIA~


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hey Guys,
> my stomach hurts on the lower left side (constant throbbing) - my stomach is bloated and tender. I feel a wee bit backed-up & i feel very very sluggish - like i could just lay down and sleep wherever i stop...is this detox? i'm on week three, 10 pills, sun chl. TIA~


 

possibly. Make sure you drink tons of water and that you do NOT stay backed up. Take some magnesium citrate but do not because you're just letting all the toxins be reabsorbed into your system from your intestines. You want to eliminate. Idk how much 10 pills=in sunchlorella but you may have to have a little less if you stay backed up until your body gets used to it and then increase. Not everyone can jump to 12 grams in 3 weeks!


----------



## mariofmagdal

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hey Guys,
> my stomach hurts on the lower left side (constant throbbing) and i feel a wee bit backed-up, i feel very very sluggish - like i could just lay down and sleep wherever i stop...is this detox?  i'm on week three, 10 pills, sun chl.  TIA~



Yes. You can take tylenol for pain. Take smaller more frequent doses of Chlorella, and up your water intake, the constipation will pass. You can try Aloe Vera juice as well. Hope this helps.


----------



## HealthyHair2007

Update......Things are going ok. I have dropped back down to 3gs of CHL and 3gs of SP. I have been having some consto problems, so I want to see if by decreasing the dose and increasing the water, things move better. Now the Green Goodness and Nake Green juices are the drink of choice mixed with distilled water..... Updates to follow.....
Cheers Ladies.....


----------



## luckiestdestiny

HealthyHair2007 said:


> Update......Things are going ok. I have dropped back down to 3gs of CHL and 3gs of SP. I have been having some consto problems, so I want to see if by decreasing the dose and increasing the water, things move better. Now the Green Goodness and Nake Green juices are the drink of choice mixed with distilled water..... Updates to follow.....
> Cheers Ladies.....


 
Good for you HealthyHair2007  you're listening to your body.  You have to know when to stick it out, and when you're just going up too fast.


----------



## lwilliams1922

I'm a huge fan of Aubrey Organics HSR
and I just read about this product: Greens/Algae for hair!

I've been planning to add CHL to my DC with HSR.  I think I will try it tomorrow.  My bonnet died and I still haven't gotten a new one yet 
So it may be an overnight DC.


I will mix HSR, shea butter, aloe and CHL.


http://www.aubrey-organics.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=801


Blue Green Algae Hair Rescue Conditioning Mask 4oz
SKU Item: 801

There's no better conditioner for the hair than protein. And there's no better source of vegetable protein than blue green algae, made up of over 50% utilizable protein, all the major amino acids and a long list of vitamins and minerals. We combine it with organic shea butter, organic aloe and other moisture-rich herbals in this ultra-conditioning mask ideal for chemically treated or damaged hair. 



  FEATURES:   BENEFITS:




Organic Blue Green Algae High in protein & amino acids; strengthens hair fiber & tones scalp 
Organic Aloe & Shea Butter Restore moisture balance 






INGREDIENTS: Coconut Fatty Acid Cream Base, Organic Shea Butter, Organic Aloe Vera, Aubrey's Preservative (Citrus Seed Extract, Vitamins A, C and E), Red Algae Extract, Lavender Water, Organic Blue Green Algae.


----------



## mariofmagdal

lwilliams1922 said:


> I'm a huge fan of Aubrey Organics HSR
> and I just read about this product: Greens/Algae for hair!
> 
> I've been planning to add CHL to my DC with HSR.  I think I will try it tomorrow.  My bonnet died and I still haven't gotten a new one yet
> So it may be an overnight DC.
> 
> 
> I will mix HSR, shea butter, aloe and CHL.
> 
> 
> http://www.aubrey-organics.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=801
> 
> 
> Blue Green Algae Hair Rescue Conditioning Mask 4oz
> SKU Item: 801
> 
> There's no better conditioner for the hair than protein. And there's no better source of vegetable protein than blue green algae, made up of over 50% utilizable protein, all the major amino acids and a long list of vitamins and minerals. We combine it with organic shea butter, organic aloe and other moisture-rich herbals in this ultra-conditioning mask ideal for chemically treated or damaged hair.
> 
> 
> 
> FEATURES:   BENEFITS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Organic Blue Green Algae High in protein & amino acids; strengthens hair fiber & tones scalp
> Organic Aloe & Shea Butter Restore moisture balance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INGREDIENTS: Coconut Fatty Acid Cream Base, Organic Shea Butter, Organic Aloe Vera, Aubrey's Preservative (Citrus Seed Extract, Vitamins A, C and E), Red Algae Extract, Lavender Water, Organic Blue Green Algae.




I am sure trying CHL won't hurt, however, the Blue/Green Algae with the Proteins is Spirulina, it has mucopolysaccharides, the same as found in Surge Plus 14 and Aloe Vera. Spirulina contains phycocyanin, a potent anti-cancer phytochemical that also gives Spirulina its characteristic Blue hue. The mucopolysaccharides found in Spirulina also support healthy intestinal flora--the friendly bacteria in your digestive tract that protect you from disease and aid in digestion. (this is why the Aloe Vera juice also helps with constipation issues)

Update us when you try it out.


----------



## melodies815

I love this thread...have been lurking it since it started.  I used to take Chlorella and Primal Defense (LOVE PRIMAL DEFENSE!!!) and stayed green all day every day.  Back then, I wasn't taking care of my hair, so I never thought about how quickly my hair grew.  In 2006, I went from a bald BC to shoulder length from Jan. to Dec. of 2006...not lying.  I think I have a couple of Fotki pics in there from that journey, though I was not attempting to document hair growth at all!

Anyway, I stopped all my healthy supplements once I moved to Britain with DH as a newlywed.  

A few weeks ago, we went home to close on our house.  We will move back to the US in 7 weeks.  I bought Chlorella while we were home.  I started taking 1-2  20-gram tablets a day for about a week.  (DO NOT LAUGH AT ME!!!  I'm laughing enough for myself!!!)  Back in the day, that was no big deal.  I juice fasted so frequently that the detoxing was nothing for me and was usually over at the end of the first 24 hours, if I had any at all.

Chile....I near 'bout died last week.     I was mildly constipated, but that wasn't the real problem.  I overcame constipation with spinach and water.  My problem was that I felt like I had the flu, pneumonia, all the colds in the world, a hacking cough, a sinus infection, two fevers, and strep throat all at once.  Detoxing is soooo serious.  I have read this thread backwards and forwards but I still moved waaaaaaayyyy too fast.  I was sick for a week before I realized what the problem was.  I mean, really, truly sick.

After all that, I read the directions on the bottle.  I came off all the chlorella and the detoxing symptoms began to die off in about two days.  I'll start again the right way next week.  



Keep in mind, I have not juice fasted or full body cleansed in two years...and I started eating meat again two years ago...so you can imagine how badly my body needs to cleanse.

The good thing is that my hair grew 5 inches in a week.

Not.

Anyway, I thought I would provide the comic relief for the month.  The sad thing is I know better....

*confession over*

Though I am dreadfully embarassed to post this, I do hope this is helpful to anyone who wants to jump in with both feet. One foot will work just fine...just fine...

cj


----------



## Pooks

Blaque*Angel said:


> oh oh i'm re-detoxing...because i'm sampling source naturals!!!
> 
> blurry eyes,extreme thirst and a little rash is develpoing near my neck!!!


 
Though I'm a little scared to switch now ... my Source Naturals CHL (still tabs not powder) has finally arrived!

I'm putting my Sun tabs on the backburner and starting on the SN today for the extra CGF.  I've been on CHL for 2 months now and I want the best possible results when I hit the 4 months mark. Hope I don't re-detox too bad...

My co-workers are telling me how I look refreshed and glowing  even though I feel haggard from running all over all the time, its a busy time for me in and out of work right now (getting married in 7 weeks time).


----------



## **Glamourlicious**

I have upped my dosage this week....only thing I have is great skin and green poop.  I am loosing weight...but I am also on weight watchers.


----------



## HairHustla

pookiwah said:


> Though I'm a little scared to switch now ... my Source Naturals CHL (still tabs not powder) has finally arrived!
> 
> I'm putting my Sun tabs on the backburner and starting on the SN today for the extra CGF. I've been on CHL for 2 months now and I want the best possible results when I hit the 4 months mark. Hope I don't re-detox too bad...
> 
> My co-workers are telling me how I look refreshed and glowing even though I feel haggard from running all over all the time, its a busy time for me in and out of work right now (getting married in 7 weeks time).


 
*Ooooh, congratulations on your impending marriage Pooki, whoever your other half may be is sure to be getting a wonderful wife in you!  I pray that CHL and Father God will help to sustain you in all your rush of life  right now and that he will bless your union immensely!  Good luck girl!!!*!


----------



## HairHustla

mariofmagdal said:


> I am sure trying CHL won't hurt, however, the Blue/Green Algae with the Proteins is Spirulina, it has mucopolysaccharides, the same as found in Surge Plus 14 and Aloe Vera. Spirulina contains phycocyanin, a potent anti-cancer phytochemical that also gives Spirulina its characteristic Blue hue. The mucopolysaccharides found in Spirulina also support healthy intestinal flora--the friendly bacteria in your digestive tract that protect you from disease and aid in digestion. (this is why the Aloe Vera juice also helps with constipation issues)
> 
> Update us when you try it out.


 
*MM,*

*You are so very knowleageable, I am so glad and proud to be amongst you, you really support every one and keep me feeling positive even when it seems a bit hairy at times.  Thank you for your broad knowledge base and even more for sharing it with us and supporting us.  God Bless you always!  *


----------



## HairHustla

Chile....I near 'bout died last week.  I was mildly constipated, but that wasn't the real problem. I overcame constipation with spinach and water. My problem was that I felt like I had the flu, pneumonia, all the colds in the world, a hacking cough, a sinus infection, two fevers, and strep throat all at once. Detoxing is soooo serious. I have read this thread backwards and forwards but I still moved waaaaaaayyyy too fast. I was sick for a week before I realized what the problem was. I mean, really, truly sick.

Whoo, you had me laughing!  Let this be a prime example of "What not to do when starting CHL"!!!  I am glad you are feeling better and hanging in there!!


----------



## Pooks

HairHustla said:


> *Ooooh, congratulations on your impending marriage Pooki, whoever your other half may be is sure to be getting a wonderful wife in you! I pray that CHL and Father God will help to sustain you in all your rush of life right now and that he will bless your union immensely! Good luck girl!!!*!


 

Aww, thanks HH!


----------



## Candycane044

AtlantaJJ said:


> Glad to hear everything is coming out okay * Stay up on your water. I find when I slack on the water, I pay big time. *
> 
> I had such a sneaky cycle this morning, it just sneaked up on me...



I could not agree with this more!! LD said it, Atlanta said it, and many others have said it! Water is the key because when I wasn't drinking enough water I was very constipated.  I wanted to just stress this again for all those who have been constipated just keep drinking more water.

As for my update, I have increased my dosage to about 12g and as such my hair is just getting thicker and thicker.  (I will take pictures in May because that's when my update is due)  My skin looks great and I can see that my old acne marks will probably all be gone within the next two months.  My appetite fluctuates, but I find when I drink more water it is much lower than usual. I haven't started spirulina yet because I ran out of money lol.  My SO is so tempted to hop on the chlorella train but he's scared lol.  He has noticed the various changes in me and wants to try.  Hopefully I can get him to try it soon.  I will report back soon ladies!


----------



## belle_reveuse28

LD, I remember you telling me when I hit a plateau to eat sorta "bad" for a few days and then start back again to trick my body into dropping more weight.  So far I've been eating "bad" for two days, and I was going to do so today and then stop.  Also I haven't exercised in two days and was going to do one more.  Should that be enough?  Also, do I need to eat bad all day, or is like one meal okay?  like for dinner last night I had a large burger, and the night before I had a whole big hoagie and today, I might have some fast food and then go back regular veggies and lean fish and stuff on Saturday... What do you think?  Anybody else chime in if they know?  Thanks


----------



## HairHustla

By Ericka Blount Danois | Special to The Sun 
*Trainer, 71, is inspiration to clients*

_




_

*I am shocked and ashamed yall, this lady is 71 years old.  I copied most of the article but it was long so I cut and paste the most important parts.  You all, we have no darn excuse:*

*Shepherd hasn't always had a focus on fitness in her life. In fact, in her younger days she was a 'prissy' girl, with little athletic interests.

It wasn't until she turned 56 that she began to exercise with the aid of her sister.

They were both spurred on to join a gym after shopping for bathing suits and not liking what they saw in the mirror.

Day trained them both at a gym on U.S. 40 and remembers that Shepherd was in good shape, but had a lot of body fat and didn't know how to lift weights. Her sister, a year older, acclimated her body quickly to the routines.

Then one day in 1992, her sister came into the gym complaining of a ringing in her ears. 'A few days later, she passed away,' remembers Day. 'She had a brain aneurysm that burst in her head. They were really close, they did everything together.' 'When she died, I said I didn't want to do anything,' says Shepherd, a retired Baltimore schools secretary. 'A friend of mine said, 'You know your sister wouldn't want you to do that.' '

Day says that when she decided to come back to the gym, she came back with a new vigor and dedication. Before long, people would compliment her on how she looked. 'She was the most dedicated person I have ever trained,' says Day, who worked with her for 15 years.


*


----------



## GirlTalk

Candycane044 said:


> I could not agree with this more!! LD said it, Atlanta said it, and many others have said it! Water is the key because when I wasn't drinking enough water I was very constipated. I wanted to just stress this again for all those who have been constipated just keep drinking more water.
> 
> As for my update, I have increased my dosage to about 12g and as such my hair is just getting thicker and thicker. (I will take pictures in May because that's when my update is due) My skin looks great and I can see that my old acne marks will probably all be gone within the next two months. My appetite fluctuates, but I find when I drink more water it is much lower than usual. I haven't started spirulina yet because I ran out of money lol. My SO is so tempted to hop on the chlorella train but he's scared lol. He has noticed the various changes in me and wants to try. Hopefully I can get him to try it soon. I will report back soon ladies!


Congratulations on having thicker & thicker hair. I just made it up to 12gm yesterday. How long have you been @ that dosage before you noticed increased thickness? Do you thick I may suffer a set back because I was out of chlorella for 3 days.


----------



## Ivy Santolina

normacyri said:


> Ivy Santolina,
> That is fantastic. You are encouraging me to be consistent with my CHL and SPL. I have a horrible time being habitual with anything new. I don't know why this has been hard for me to do EVERYday even though I have experienced some great results.....I think it's the amount of tablets I have to swallow.
> 
> I'm just gonna do it 'cause I know I should. I will stay on the green wagon from now on.



I know what you mean about being habitual.  The only reason I do take the CHL and now SPL is because I *feel* so good.  I don't ever want this feeling to go away.  This stuff is better than coffee. And, I love me some coffee.



prospurr4 said:


> Thanks your sharing your SPR/CHL experience; I really enjoyed reading it.  I recently added .5 grams of CHL to my vitamin regimen, and so far have experienced harder nails, glowing skin and diminishing cellulite.  Concerning the bolded, do you take a calcium supplement also?  Thanks for responding.



I don't take calcium but I ingest a lot of food that's fortified with calcium.  I was motivated to take a magnesium supplement after reading in a Woman's World article that about 80% of Americans are magnesium deficient.  I had a lot of the symptoms and I read in a different article that magnesium and calcium are antagonists.  So too much of one will cause a deficiency in the other.  So I started taking a 250mg magnesium supplement before bed to balance out the calcium.  I don't know if 250mg is enough but my sleep is better.


----------



## Ivy Santolina

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hey Guys,
> my stomach hurts on the lower left side (constant throbbing) - my stomach is bloated and tender.  I feel a wee bit backed-up & i feel very very sluggish - like i could just lay down and sleep wherever i stop...is this detox?  i'm on week three, 10 pills, sun chl.  TIA~



I agree with the other posters - drink more water.  

Also, first thing in the morning, to get things going faster, drink hot water.   Boil water like your going to make a cup of tea then add a little cold water (not to much) so you won't burn yourself.  The hot water on an empty stomach will get your intestines moving.  I found out on accident that it works.


----------



## Ivy Santolina

lwilliams1922 said:


> I'm a huge fan of Aubrey Organics HSR
> and I just read about this product: Greens/Algae for hair!
> 
> I've been planning to add CHL to my DC with HSR.  I think I will try it tomorrow.  My bonnet died and I still haven't gotten a new one yet
> So it may be an overnight DC.
> 
> 
> I will mix HSR, shea butter, aloe and CHL.
> 
> 
> http://www.aubrey-organics.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=801
> 
> 
> Blue Green Algae Hair Rescue Conditioning Mask 4oz
> SKU Item: 801
> 
> There's no better conditioner for the hair than protein. And there's no better source of vegetable protein than blue green algae, made up of over 50% utilizable protein, all the major amino acids and a long list of vitamins and minerals. We combine it with organic shea butter, organic aloe and other moisture-rich herbals in this ultra-conditioning mask ideal for chemically treated or damaged hair.
> 
> 
> 
> FEATURES:   BENEFITS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Organic Blue Green Algae High in protein & amino acids; strengthens hair fiber & tones scalp
> Organic Aloe & Shea Butter Restore moisture balance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INGREDIENTS: Coconut Fatty Acid Cream Base, Organic Shea Butter, Organic Aloe Vera, Aubrey's Preservative (Citrus Seed Extract, Vitamins A, C and E), Red Algae Extract, Lavender Water, Organic Blue Green Algae.



Wow - great minds think a like.  I was thinking about adding CHL and SPL to my DC mix this Sunday.  How much are you thinking about adding?  I was thinking 1 tsp of each to 1 cup of condish.


----------



## Ivy Santolina

Candycane044 said:


> I could not agree with this more!! LD said it, Atlanta said it, and many others have said it! Water is the key because when I wasn't drinking enough water I was very constipated.  I wanted to just stress this again for all those who have been constipated just keep drinking more water.
> 
> As for my update, I have increased my dosage to about 12g and as such my hair is just getting thicker and thicker.  (I will take pictures in May because that's when my update is due)  My skin looks great and I can see that my old acne marks will probably all be gone within the next two months.  My appetite fluctuates, but I find when I drink more water it is much lower than usual. I haven't started spirulina yet because I ran out of money lol.  My SO is so tempted to hop on the chlorella train but he's scared lol.  He has noticed the various changes in me and wants to try.  Hopefully I can get him to try it soon.  I will report back soon ladies!



I noticed that with my appetite too.  The more water I drink the less food I desire - I have to make myself eat.

I'm hoping to get my SO on CHL and SPL too.  He's still suspiciously watching from the side-lines.  At least he's watching though.  He has a hard time watching me drink my "pond scum" LOL.

However, I snagged another co-worker on the CHL train.  He was just telling me about how he gained a good 20-25 lbs this winter and he wanted to detox before starting a fitness program.  Well, I referred him to the ebook and he's sold.  He's going to get his wife on it too. How is it I can convince my co-workers but not my SO?


----------



## Ivy Santolina

melodies815 said:


> ...  I started taking 1-2  20-gram tablets a day for about a week.  (DO NOT LAUGH AT ME!!!  I'm laughing enough for myself!!!)  Back in the day, that was no big deal.  I juice fasted so frequently that the detoxing was nothing for me and was usually over at the end of the first 24 hours, if I had any at all.
> 
> Chile....I near 'bout died last week.     I was mildly constipated, but that wasn't the real problem.  I overcame constipation with spinach and water.  My problem was that I felt like I had the flu, pneumonia, all the colds in the world, a hacking cough, a sinus infection, two fevers, and strep throat all at once.  Detoxing is soooo serious.  I have read this thread backwards and forwards but I still moved waaaaaaayyyy too fast.  I was sick for a week before I realized what the problem was.  I mean, really, truly sick.
> 
> ...
> cj



I know what you mean about detoxing too fast.  That _Herxheimer effect_ is no joke.  So now that you know 40gms is too much how much are you going to start taking?


----------



## melodies815

HairHustla said:


> Chile....I near 'bout died last week.  I was mildly constipated, but that wasn't the real problem. I overcame constipation with spinach and water. My problem was that I felt like I had the flu, pneumonia, all the colds in the world, a hacking cough, a sinus infection, two fevers, and strep throat all at once. Detoxing is soooo serious. I have read this thread backwards and forwards but I still moved waaaaaaayyyy too fast. I was sick for a week before I realized what the problem was. I mean, really, truly sick.
> 
> Whoo, you had me laughing!  Let this be a prime example of "What not to do when starting CHL"!!!  I am glad you are feeling better and hanging in there!!



My husband just looked at me and   and walked out.  He worked overtime taking care of me...and then to find out it was self induced....  It's funny now but it wasn't funny at all then...

cj


----------



## melodies815

Ivy Santolina said:


> I know what you mean about detoxing too fast.  That _Herxheimer effect_ is no joke.  So now that you know 40gms is too much how much are you going to start taking?



Is that what it's called?  I scoured the thread trying to find a name for it other than "near death."  lol  I am going to start REALLY low - like 3g and move up slowly from there to see what my body can handle.  I do need to do a quick flush and cleanse all the way to the deep tissue layer over a bit of time since it's been so long since I ate the way I know I should eat.  I mean...I do well, but not as well as I should.  We do mostly fish, turkey, veggies, fruits, no dairy, low wheat, etc...but we do beef sometimes and even chicken.

I have a long way to go again before my body is ready for a high level of green foods of any type.

Sorry for the long answer.

cj


----------



## Platinum

My cycle came Tuesday and started out heavier than normal but it's gone today. I can't believe it. I wonder if Chlorella has anything to do with it. I hope it stays like this every month.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Platinum said:


> My cycle came Tuesday and started out heavier than normal but it's gone today. I can't believe it. I wonder if Chlorella has anything to do with it. I hope it stays like this every month.


 
It's funny it seems like the Chlorlla party is getting their cycle around the same time. I got mine two days ago and so did Atlanta JJ (mentioned on the same day) and now you!  Are we spending too much time together?

Anyways I notice mine is like Heavy on the first day and really light on the next couple. Used to be 5 days, now since chlorella it's three.  Either way there's no cramping and a quicker cycle is alright by me.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

pookiwah said:


> Though I'm a little scared to switch now ... my Source Naturals CHL (still tabs not powder) has finally arrived!
> 
> I'm putting my Sun tabs on the backburner and starting on the SN today for the extra CGF. I've been on CHL for 2 months now and I want the best possible results when I hit the 4 months mark. Hope I don't re-detox too bad...
> 
> My co-workers are telling me how I look refreshed and glowing even though I feel haggard from running all over all the time, its a busy time for me in and out of work right now (getting married in 7 weeks time).


 
Don't be afraid. You're getting married in 7 wks, your detox should be over by then if you ride it out, eat right (most of the time), and drink water.  I had a little rash on my face around week 2 or three and it only lasted for half a week (went as quick as it came). It was by my eye so it wasn't pretty!  

Fast forward to now and I'm being stopped in elevators because of my skin. It is so worth it to take this stuff.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

**Glamourlicious** said:


> I have upped my dosage this week....only thing I have is great skin and green poop. I am loosing weight...but I am also on weight watchers.


 Wait....Are you complaining about having great skin, green poop, and loosing weight?

It doesn't matter if you're on weight watchers. I eat right, but it helps to almost double my efforts, and that's why chlorella's so great. It only provides the environment for weight loss but you have to do your part too. I think everyone will drop some even if they eat bad (who are overweight) but eventually for continued results, you'll have to start eating better (at least a little) and then chlorella will enhance the results. 

As for the skin and going green...that's a good thing.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

belle_reveuse28 said:


> LD, I remember you telling me when I hit a plateau to eat sorta "bad" for a few days and then start back again to trick my body into dropping more weight. So far I've been eating "bad" for two days, and I was going to do so today and then stop. Also I haven't exercised in two days and was going to do one more. Should that be enough? Also, do I need to eat bad all day, or is like one meal okay? like for dinner last night I had a large burger, and the night before I had a whole big hoagie and today, I might have some fast food and then go back regular veggies and lean fish and stuff on Saturday... What do you think? Anybody else chime in if they know? Thanks


 

Don't go crazy!  Hopefully you've been eating right previously before your plateau.  Hopefully the plateau isn't from eating stuff that isn't healthy.

That being said if you hit a plateau and you've been eating right a couple days of eating bad is okay and then stop.  I say bad like lots of pasta or cake or whatever. it doesn't mean each meal has to be ridiculous, just that it has to be th oppostite of norm.  I usually do two days and then go back.  Or a few days it would be a mix of good and bad, like one meal that's not so great. I don't think three days will hurt, but when you go back to eating right make sure that you don't weigh until the end of the week as it will fluctuate. You're trying to trick your metabolism.  I can't say go for the fast food as I still eat organic when I'm being bad. It's just organic burger and fries,and organic pasta and bread or something like that. SO you will have a major chlorella detox to put up with if you went to micky d's. HTH


----------



## luckiestdestiny

GirlTalk said:


> Congratulations on having thicker & thicker hair. I just made it up to 12gm yesterday. How long have you been @ that dosage before you noticed increased thickness? Do you thick I may suffer a set back because I was out of chlorella for 3 days.


 

I know this wasn't addressed to me but I feel I can answer this too. I'm at 12 gms, I've had increased thickness (and my hair is already thick so it's a pain and a blessing I have to remind myself).  Increased thickness came for me in month two.  I think it's something everyone will have, as I remember the comments about it earlier in the thread. (Don't quote me, I THINK everyone will have it. THere are always exceptions to the rule).

I think just get back on the horse (being off for 3 days.). I you've been eating well you should not have a bad time. If you have been eating junk you may have some more detox stuff to deal w/


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Ivy Santolina said:


> I know what you mean about detoxing too fast. That _Herxheimer effect_ is no joke. So now that you know 40gms is too much how much are you going to start taking?


 

Good to hear from you Ivy Santolina!


----------



## ladytee2

luckiestdestiny said:


> It's funny it seems like the Chlorlla party is getting their cycle around the same time. I got mine two days ago and so did Atlanta JJ (mentioned on the same day) and now you! Are we spending too much time together?
> 
> Anyways I notice mine is like Heavy on the first day and really light on the next couple. Used to be 5 days, now since chlorella it's three. Either way there's no cramping and a quicker cycle is alright by me.


 
I got the mirena a year ago.  My cycle was almost nonexistent.  Now that I am taking chlorella its back.   Its light and no cramps.  But my pms was horrible this week.  I was moody and eating chocolate like


----------



## determined_to_grow

Oh my goodness - so ladies I just realized my problem.  I was not drinking enough water.  Normally, I drink about 8 cups of water a day.  But since I started taking chlorella it has been CONSTANT thirst, chapped lips, and dehydration! Thank you ladies I have to drink much much more water...


----------



## Candycane044

Ivy Santolina said:


> I noticed that with my appetite too.  The more water I drink the less food I desire - I have to make myself eat.
> 
> I'm hoping to get my SO on CHL and SPL too.  He's still suspiciously watching from the side-lines.  At least he's watching though.  He has a hard time watching me drink my *"pond scum"* LOL.
> 
> However, I snagged another co-worker on the CHL train.  He was just telling me about how he gained a good 20-25 lbs this winter and he wanted to detox before starting a fitness program.  Well, I referred him to the ebook and he's sold.  He's going to get his wife on it too. How is it I can convince my co-workers but not my SO?



LOL that's what my SO calls it too!! Verbatim!  Coworkers just see the glitz and glam from our results but SO see the actual process and I guess they are too turned off by the way it looks LOL.  I don't know that's just a guess.



determined_to_grow said:


> Oh my goodness - so ladies I just realized my problem.  I was not drinking enough water.  Normally, I drink about 8 cups of water a day.  But since I started taking chlorella it has been CONSTANT thirst, chapped lips, and dehydration! Thank you ladies I have to drink much much more water...



I'm so glad you discovered the route of the problem!! Water really does make a tremendous difference!



GirlTalk said:


> Congratulations on having thicker & thicker hair. I just made it up to 12gm yesterday. How long have you been @ that dosage before you noticed increased thickness? Do you thick I may suffer a set back because I was out of chlorella for 3 days.



Thank you!  I have been taking 12g for at least 1.5 weeks.  My hair was always getting thicker since the start of chlorella but since I've upped my dosage it seemed to have a "spurt" in the last week or so.  

I'm not sure about suffering a set back?  I have never stopped and then continued...you may want to ask other ladies who have taken a break and then started up again.  My guess would be to start back up at what you were before and if your body rejects, to decrease the dosage until you can get back to where you were. HTH!


----------



## Amerie123

yall 'bout to make me take that whole jar to the head!!


----------



## mariofmagdal

luckiestdestiny said:


> It's funny it seems like the Chlorlla party is getting their cycle around the same time. I got mine two days ago and so did Atlanta JJ (mentioned on the same day) and now you! Are we spending too much time together?
> 
> I had this same thought today!


----------



## mariofmagdal

HairHustla said:


> *MM,*
> 
> *You are so very knowleageable, I am so glad and proud to be amongst you, you really support every one and keep me feeling positive even when it seems a bit hairy at times. Thank you for your broad knowledge base and even more for sharing it with us and supporting us. God Bless you always! *


 
I am so blessed by this thread too, it's so easy to share. LD introduced us to something so special. GREEN for life!


----------



## taz007

amazing said:


> yall 'bout to make me take that whole jar to the head!!


Too funny!  Everyone's got jokes this week!


----------



## mariofmagdal

Melodies815,

Glad to have you out of lurk mode. Thanks for sharing your confession, I really enjoyed reading it.


----------



## Platinum

luckiestdestiny said:


> *It's funny it seems like the Chlorlla party is getting their cycle around the same time. I got mine two days ago and so did Atlanta JJ (mentioned on the same day) and now you! Are we spending too much time together?*
> 
> Anyways I notice mine is like Heavy on the first day and really light on the next couple. Used to be 5 days, now since chlorella it's three. Either way there's no cramping and a quicker cycle is alright by me.


 
@ the bolded. God Bless You. I want to thank you for starting this thread, LD. 

I bought Chlorella last year but didn't get serious about taking it until this thread came along. I got serious about it in order to boost my growth but I'm glad I had the chance to experience a natural detox. My stomach is almost flat, my skin is glowing, and like another posted yesterday, I have a sense of well-being. I feel better physical and mentally. I'm motivated to work out now. Usually after driving 500-700 miles a day, I just want to go to bed. But earlier today, I put on my ankle weights and walked around inside of Walmart then walked a few laps around the truck stop.

Now, I just need to develop an exercise plan...


----------



## AngieB

Hey everyone! I used some CHL in my DC this morning and lost more hair than I did before I found LHCF.  Don't know if I'll try that again.  I need all my strands.  Maybe it was hair that was about to shed anyway. Until today I was only losing a couple strands per day.  However, my hair is mad soft.  A month ago I went scissor crazy and cut some terribly short bangs I'd since being trying to disguise in weird ways.  They are now just below eyebrow level so I'M GROWING. I'm happy about that.


----------



## maheir

luckiestdestiny said:


> My mom has stated that at her 7 wk touch up (she doesn't know about stretching ladies) she had cut off two inches of hair and still had an extra inch and a half left (extra growth). She's crediting the chlorella. So she didn't get 2 inches a month but she well over an inch and a half for sure per month! she's lower BSL but she wants to keep it there, and just wants thicker hair as she has had thinning from lupus. So she really doesn't want the whole longer hair thing. She has oxygen and it's an effort just to comb it. Sometimes she says just combing makes her tired as she's so sick.
> 
> She can measure hers better than I can because I'm natural and can only estimate w/o flatironing.
> 
> Go chlorella. I'm still hoping it will help in the long run with her illness
> 
> She hasn't increased her dose and is staying cautiously at 3grams but says she will increase one more gram per month until she gets to a dose that fights illness, as she wants to slowly detox because she's so ill.


 

HEY I AM A NEWBIE AND JUST WANNA THANK YOU WITH ALL THE INFO YOU HAVE PROVIDED ME FROM ALL THE THREADS U HAVE BEN WRITING BUT I HAV A QUESTION I AM ON SUN CHLORELLA 200MG PER TABLET AND I HAV BEN POOPING ONCE A DAY AND BEN TAKING AT LEAST 10 TABLETS A DAY ...SHOULD I INCREASE MY DOSAGE OR WHAT ? AND I WANTED TO KNO WHEN I SHOULD CHANGE TO THE POWDER IVE BEN TAKING THE TABLETS FOR ABOUT 5 DAYS ?

THANKYOU SOO MUCH


----------



## HealthyHair2007

Ladies, 
Looks like I will have to take a two week break. Gotta do some test in two weeks on the Adrenal gland  so they want me to only take certian things. I didn't metion the CHL or SP, but you know how they look at you funny when you talk about natural things..... I will still be around just not greening. I know........ I can still drink my green machine.... so I will still have some in my system....


----------



## maheir

HI GUYS I AM A  NEWBIE AND I AM ON SUN TABLETS AND TAKING ABOUT 6-8 TABLETS EVERYDAY AND HAVENT CLEANSED.. IVE NOTICED WHEN I POOP THAT ITS GREEN BUT I NEED TO KNO WHA CLEANSING WILL UR BODY ENDURE WHN TAKING THESE PILLS...OH YES I JUS STARTED TAKING THEM ABUT 5DAYS AGO ...I HAV BEN DRINKING ALOT OF WATER .. SO I HAVE BEN NOTICING THAT I HAV TO PEEPEE MORE OFTEN.. PLEASE GIV E ADVICE YALLL...T HANX FOR EVERYTHING ..


----------



## HealthyHair2007

maheir said:


> HI GUYS I AM A NEWBIE AND I AM ON SUN TABLETS AND TAKING ABOUT 6-8 TABLETS EVERYDAY AND HAVENT CLEANSED.. IVE NOTICED WHEN I POOP THAT ITS GREEN BUT I NEED TO KNO WHA CLEANSING WILL UR BODY ENDURE WHN TAKING THESE PILLS...OH YES I JUS STARTED TAKING THEM ABUT 5DAYS AGO ...I HAV BEN DRINKING ALOT OF WATER .. SO I HAVE BEN NOTICING THAT I HAV TO PEEPEE MORE OFTEN.. PLEASE GIV E ADVICE YALLL...T HANX FOR EVERYTHING ..


 
Welcome,
Make sure you are drinking lots of water...... Don't worry the De-Tox will come... It happens to everyone differently.


----------



## maheir

HealthyHair2007 said:


> Welcome,
> Make sure you are drinking lots of water...... Don't worry the De-Tox will come... It happens to everyone differently.


 
DO YOU THINK SUN CHLORELLA ARE FOR THE BEST RESULTS? AND THANKYOU HEALTHY HAIR 07 FOR THE ADVICE..IM GLAD TO HAVE PEOPLE SUBMIT THEIR HELPFUL OPINIONS


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Platinum said:


> @ the bolded. God Bless You. I want to thank you for starting this thread, LD.
> 
> I bought Chlorella last year but didn't get serious about taking it until this thread came along. I got serious about it in order to boost my growth but I'm glad I had the chance to experience a natural detox. My stomach is almost flat, my skin is glowing, and like another posted yesterday, I have a sense of well-being. I feel better physical and mentally. I'm motivated to work out now. Usually after driving 500-700 miles a day, I just want to go to bed. But earlier today, I put on my ankle weights and walked around inside of Walmart then walked a few laps around the truck stop.
> 
> Now, I just need to develop an exercise plan...


 Thanks!  I'm glad you like chlorella too.  Looks like you're getting tons of benefits from taking it.  

As for exercise, you're doing what you can. Sounds like the ankle weights are a good start.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

maheir said:


> HEY I AM A NEWBIE AND JUST WANNA THANK YOU WITH ALL THE INFO YOU HAVE PROVIDED ME FROM ALL THE THREADS U HAVE BEN WRITING BUT I HAV A QUESTION I AM ON SUN CHLORELLA 200MG PER TABLET AND I HAV BEN POOPING ONCE A DAY AND BEN TAKING AT LEAST 10 TABLETS A DAY ...SHOULD I INCREASE MY DOSAGE OR WHAT ? AND I WANTED TO KNO WHEN I SHOULD CHANGE TO THE POWDER IVE BEN TAKING THE TABLETS FOR ABOUT 5 DAYS ?
> 
> THANKYOU SOO MUCH


 
There's really not a difference between the tablets and the powder, but some do say the powder is more concentrated. Since they both do not have fillers they get the job done the same way. You can change to the powder when you start taking too much to the point that you don't want to pop that many pills, or you just want to save some money.  As for your dosage...you've only been only it for five days. If you aren't feeling too many detox effects, go ahead and increase it to 15 and see how that goes.  That will put you at 3 grams.   If you're still feeling up to it with out constipation or anything after 3-5 more days you can up it again. I'd say 5 as it will keep with what you're doing now. Just keep increasing it that way until you get to where you want to go.

Welcome btw Maheir!


----------



## ebonylocs

Just wanted to ask, are the benefits of chorella all due to it's chlorophyll content, or does it have other constituents that are beneficial?

I.e. I'm wondering if I could just take the chlorophyll drops because I'm not sure how I would incorporate a stinky powder into my diet.


----------



## Amerie123

^^^it's honestly not that bad when you get used to it.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

ebonylocs said:


> Just wanted to ask, are the benefits of chorella all due to it's chlorophyll content, or does it have other constituents that are beneficial?
> 
> I.e. I'm wondering if I could just take the chlorophyll drops because I'm not sure how I would incorporate a stinky powder into my diet.


 

You need to read post one and two to get the low down. I included a quick start guide. But basically it has chlorella growth factor which speeds up cellular repair and production which aids in healing the body and also hair growth. When cells shed, your nails and hair grow.  It also has amino acids and just about every vitamin and mineral your body needs in addition to causing your body to be alkaline which helps aid it in healing.  The chlorophyl also helps to cleanse your body of toxins.  Chlorella has also been known to cleanse metal from the body that can be accumulated from fish for instance and other things that we eat or drink. So it basically helps you in every single way as it's a whole food, not some powder engineered in a lab. It's a whole food that's freeze dried and pressed into fine powder.


----------



## VANESSAJ

Hello Ladies!!! I finally came across this excellent thread this past Sunday & after reading up to page 50, went to vitacost and purchased the Yaeyama Chlorella Powder and Spirulina 1000 mg 360 ct tablets on Monday and received my order on Wenesday!! Very fast delivery& I started Wenesday at 1 teaspoon (3 grams) in my egg shake which I take at night and the Spirulina I take first thing on an empty stomach (1 tablet) with water. I want to thank luckiestdestiny for all your research,  results, advice, time & knowledge as well as other ladies that have posted their input, results and etc! Im am soooooooooooo excited about all the great health benefits about Chlorella & still researching the Spirulina for more great info! My fiance' is also taking the Chlorella & the egg shake with me because I told him about all the great benefits from reading all the great posts & the ebook!

I plan to keep a personal diary everyday to record my results & findings with the Chlorella, Spirulina & my egg shake ( I have added to the shake a teaspn of flaxseed oil). I plan every month to post pics and results!

To date: This is my third day & I started with 1 teaspn of Chlorella in my egg shake & 1 tablet of 1,000mg Spirulina first thing in the morning. I got alittle of fine bumps on my face nothing too drastic, but no constipation smooth bm lol! Not green yet of course but easy to go to bathroom, alittle sleepy, more energy in the morning...I don't wake up still wanting to lay down, I pop right up & I have an exercise regimen of working out 6 days a week doing 15-30 minute workouts a day so I hope to reap the benefits of losing more weight & regulating my metabolism & body! Sorry my post is soooo long but I am so excited & happy to have found this priceless & valauble thread! Thank you ladies of LHCF & God Bless you all!

Vanessa


----------



## GirlTalk

luckiestdestiny said:


> I know this wasn't addressed to me but I feel I can answer this too. I'm at 12 gms, I've had increased thickness (and my hair is already thick so it's a pain and a blessing I have to remind myself). Increased thickness came for me in month two. I think it's something everyone will have, as I remember the comments about it earlier in the thread. (Don't quote me, I THINK everyone will have it. THere are always exceptions to the rule).
> 
> I think just get back on the horse (being off for 3 days.). I you've been eating well you should not have a bad time. If you have been eating junk you may have some more detox stuff to deal w/


Thanks for your contribution, I am having increased thickness but I thought it was from JBCO, ayurveda or D/C, but perhaps it is from the combination. I've been back to green for two days, reverted back to brown for day & 1/2. Thanks!


----------



## GirlTalk

Candycane044 said:


> LOL that's what my SO calls it too!! Verbatim! Coworkers just see the glitz and glam from our results but SO see the actual process and I guess they are too turned off by the way it looks LOL. I don't know that's just a guess.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad you discovered the route of the problem!! Water really does make a tremendous difference!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I have been taking 12g for at least 1.5 weeks. My hair was always getting thicker since the start of chlorella but since I've upped my dosage it seemed to have a "spurt" in the last week or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about suffering a set back? I have never stopped and then continued...you may want to ask other ladies who have taken a break and then started up again. My guess would be to start back up at what you were before and if your body rejects, to decrease the dosage until you can get back to where you were. HTH!


Thanks. I went back to brown for 1 day, I am back to green full blown now, LOL. My hair has been thickening, but I attributed to my regimine. I thought the chlorella took about 3 or 4 months to make your hair thrive. Thanks.


----------



## BeautifulFlower

I would like to compile a list of the things people noticing (measurable changes) so I can tell people when they ask me. 

Do you guys mind making bulleted list of any and all changes you've noticed?

Love you guys....


----------



## Pooks

ebonylocs said:


> Just wanted to ask, are the benefits of chorella all due to it's chlorophyll content, or does it have other constituents that are beneficial?
> 
> I.e. I'm wondering if I could just take the chlorophyll drops because I'm not sure how I would incorporate a stinky powder into my diet.



I'm pretty sure I remember reading someplace that we don't know all of CHL's constituents, so we can't fully know the exact source of all the wonderful healing benefits CHL brings to different individuals. 

 Day 2 of Source Naturals and I now have a sore throat and 'eye boogers' in the morning. I didn't have these detox symptoms when I first started CHL. Maybe I just accumulated more toxins in the time I had to drastically decrease my intake cuz I ran out, or SN is somehow more potent than Sun brand.


----------



## HealthyHair2007

maheir said:


> DO YOU THINK SUN CHLORELLA ARE FOR THE BEST RESULTS? AND THANKYOU HEALTHY HAIR 07 FOR THE ADVICE..IM GLAD TO HAVE PEOPLE SUBMIT THEIR HELPFUL OPINIONS


 

There's several good brands out there. See the poll at the top for some additional recommendations


----------



## luckiestdestiny

VANESSAJ said:


> Hello Ladies!!! I finally came across this excellent thread this past Sunday & after reading up to page 50, went to vitacost and purchased the Yaeyama Chlorella Powder and Spirulina 1000 mg 360 ct tablets on Monday and received my order on Wenesday!! Very fast delivery& I started Wenesday at 1 teaspoon (3 grams) in my egg shake which I take at night and the Spirulina I take first thing on an empty stomach (1 tablet) with water. I want to thank luckiestdestiny for all your research, results, advice, time & knowledge as well as other ladies that have posted their input, results and etc! Im am soooooooooooo excited about all the great health benefits about Chlorella & still researching the Spirulina for more great info! My fiance' is also taking the Chlorella & the egg shake with me because I told him about all the great benefits from reading all the great posts & the ebook!
> 
> I plan to keep a personal diary everyday to record my results & findings with the Chlorella, Spirulina & my egg shake ( I have added to the shake a teaspn of flaxseed oil). I plan every month to post pics and results!
> 
> To date: This is my third day & I started with 1 teaspn of Chlorella in my egg shake & 1 tablet of 1,000mg Spirulina first thing in the morning. I got alittle of fine bumps on my face nothing too drastic, but no constipation smooth bm lol! Not green yet of course but easy to go to bathroom, alittle sleepy, more energy in the morning...I don't wake up still wanting to lay down, I pop right up & I have an exercise regimen of working out 6 days a week doing 15-30 minute workouts a day so I hope to reap the benefits of losing more weight & regulating my metabolism & body! Sorry my post is soooo long but I am so excited & happy to have found this priceless & valauble thread! Thank you ladies of LHCF & God Bless you all!
> 
> Vanessa


 
Hey VanessaJ!  Welcome to the chlorella party!


----------



## MonaRae

I have a question, I am not getting the cleansing effect as I did in the begin.  Has anyone else experience this?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

MonaRae said:


> I have a question, I am not getting the cleansing effect as I did in the begin. Has anyone else experience this?


 \
Be more specific? If you're talking about it cleansing your system of toxins, after a while there would be less so you would not have as strong a reaction...is that what you're talking about?


----------



## amara11

I wish I could catch up on this stuff but mannnnn


4,0000 + posts?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

amara11 said:


> I wish I could catch up on this stuff but mannnnn
> 
> 
> 4,0000 + posts?


 

As long as you read the first two, and check in you should be good to go.


----------



## MonaRae

I mean the going green part of it.  I was getting at least 1 BM (_tmi - sorry_) daily but not nothing.


----------



## arielle78

I had to stop...projectile v*m*ting TWICE. Sorry for the details, but I just wanted to know if others had such severe reactions. This was the Whole Foods brand..I recently purchased Sun Chlorella but am so scared to take it--unless i'll be near a toilet.  I guess it is some strong detox, eh?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

arielle78 said:


> I had to stop...projectile v*m*ting TWICE. Sorry for the details, but I just wanted to know if others had such severe reactions. This was the Whole Foods brand..I recently purchased Sun Chlorella but am so scared to take it--unless i'll be near a toilet. I guess it is some strong detox, eh?


 
Please refer to post one and two. They have info about vomitting which should be adhered to. You need to cut down your dose to the smallest amount and follow those directions to be safe. PM me if you have any questions!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

MonaRae said:


> I mean the going green part of it. I was getting at least 1 BM (_tmi - sorry_) daily but not nothing.


 

So you're constipated right now? If you're not bming at least once a day you're constipated. You need to up your water, possibly take something to get you moving, and if that still doesn't work, cut down on our dose of chlorella.


----------



## arielle78

luckiestdestiny said:


> Please refer to post one and two. They have info about vomitting which should be adhered to. You need to cut down your dose to the smallest amount and follow those directions to be safe. PM me if you have any questions!



thanks, luckiestdestiny.  I just went back and read those posts, as it had been a while. whoo! I was discouraged, since when I first took chlorella, all of my sugar cravings (*especially soda) DISAPPEARED. I was in heaven and ready to get on my health kick. Anyhoo, will lower dosage (was taking recommended six pills), and try on empty stomach. I used to take it with food.  Just checked, and the newest chlorella I just picked up is Source Naturals that I picked up from VShoppe.


----------



## nc cutie

Chlorella - An Aid In Weight Control And Weight Loss


How to Use Chlorella With Your Weight-Loss Program

Being overweight is one of the major health problems facing Western people today. 

Fortunately, it is one of the easiest to remedy.

When the functions of the body are balanced, and the processes of assimilation and elimination are working correctly, the body will naturally revert to its ideal weight. Moreover, the desire for food will manifest itself in harmony with the maintenance of this balance.

Unfortunately, this natural way of functioning is often upset by the processed foods that constitute the bulk of the Western diet today. The nutritionally empty calories of sugar, fats, white flour, and denatured food products do not provide the nutrition we need for health. 

In many people this lack of nutrition results in cravings for more food, which can lead to overeating. The effects of overeating are multi-faceted; a diet heavy in refined foods tends to cause sluggish digestion, constipation, and a build-up of toxic materials in the digestive tract.

In turn, this process inhibits proper assimilation of vitamins and other vital elements in food, which leads to an even greater desire to overeat.
A hard-to-break cycle is thus established, one that most dieters quickly recognize.

Chlorella tables are not "diet pills" that inhibit appetite. They work to restore the natural balance of the body so that a real and permanent change can be made in overall health and weight. Thus Chlorella can be incorporated as a healthy and effective addition to any well-balanced weight loss program.

When the intestinal tract is cleansed and functioning properly, and the excess material responsible for congestion has been eliminated, the intestines can once more function normally and real progress can be made toward permanent weight loss. 
Drs. Saito and Okanao found that Chlorella actually stimulates the peristaltic action of the intestines, thus promoting a speedy, healthy digestive process. Interestingly, Dr. Bernard Jensen reports that chlorophyll has this effect.

It may be, then, that the high chlorophyll content of Chlorella is responsible for this stimulation. The chlorophyll in Chlorella feeds the friendly bacteria in the stomach, and it is well known that chlorophyll is a good neutralizer of stomach acids. 
A grandmother from San Francisco writes:

'I am 73 years old and have always had difficulty with my digestion, and have also suffered from severe constipation. Now that I take Chlorella regularly, I no longer experience any of these problems. I also have greatly increased energy and have lost several pounds of excess weight.'

We ship worldwide - click here to order Chlorella now!


Undoubtedly, one reason that Chlorella is such an effective addition to any weight-loss program is the fact that it stimulates peristalsis in the intestines. Sluggish digestion is often one of the contributing causes of unwanted weight gain and obesity. Until the root cause of this problem is acknowledged and dealt with, the goal of reaching and maintaining ideal weight will remain elusive. 
When the digestive system is functioning properly, the body can effectively eliminate the excess material that contributes to unwanted weight gain. Chlorella's beneficial effects on the peristaltic action of the intestines will immediately assist in the cleansing action that is so vital to this process.

In addition, the high levels of easily assimilated nutrition in Chlorella provide the real food needed by the body, thus reducing the cravings that lead to "eating binges." 

In the last 25 years, millions worldwide of all ages (infants included) have reaped the benefits of Chlorella. Dr. Yoshio Yamagishi, head of the Clinic Hospital of Tokyo conducted a study in 1961 involving infant subjects who were unable to digest milk formula. Some subjects had also developed an allergic reaction to regular formula. When regular formula was replaced with a formula containing Chlorella, digestion was effortless and problem-free, proving that Chlorella is safely and easily assimilated by even the most delicate systems. 

Chlorella's ingredients also improve the entire digestive process. The stomach, widely recognized as the body's 'power plant' benefits greatly from the regular use of Chlorella. Higher energy levels and improved health are two of the many positive symptoms you will exhibit once Chlorella becomes a part of your diet and your life. 
Many people have experienced great success in using Chlorella as part of a weight-loss program. An award-winning television producer wrote:

'I was about a hundred pounds overweight and, though I had tried numerous diets, I was unable to lose this excess weight. However, when I began to include one-fifth of an ounce of Chlorella in my natural diet, I noted an immediate improvement. After one year I had lost all of the excess one hundred pounds. My mother had a similar problem and also achieved excellent results in weight loss with a combination of Chlorella and natural foods.'

Because Chlorella works to restore the natural balance of the body, it presents many benefits for those interested in building appetite and muscle. For those who are weak or debilitated, Chlorella is an excellent food supplement for restoring the energy necessary to rebuild health and strength.

How to Use Chlorella With Your Weight-Loss Program

Chlorella can be used effectively with any well-balanced weight-loss program. 
Because of Chlorella's cleansing properties, results can often occur without the need for strict dietary changes. Because Chlorella is a whole food, it does not suppress the appetite. Rather it satisfies appetite while providing the energy and well-being that result from good nutrition. 

Many people who use Chlorella discover that they simply lose their desire for unnecessary meals and snacks, and do not even miss them! 

There are hundreds of slimming diets, and almost as many theories as to how to lose weight. The experience of most dieters indicates that strict diets do not usually work permanently.

Once the dieting period is over, old eating habits initially responsible for weight gain reappear. 
The real necessity for long-term weight control is to establish new, more enjoyable, healthier eating habits.

A good daily diet should contain large proportions of whole, unprocessed foods such as whole-grain breads, salads, fresh fruit and juices. 
These will naturally encourage the dieter to eat less sugar, sweet baked goods, and heavy foods such as fats and meats. As we discover the wide range and the delicious flavors of the many foods nature has to offer, our cravings for "junk food" naturally diminish. A diet rich in natural foods tends to re-establish the natural balance of the body, permanently relieving severe weight problems. Chlorella works with natural foods to accelerate this process. 

A diet rich in natural foods tends to re-establish the natural balance of the body, permanently relieving severe weight problems. Chlorella works with natural foods to accelerate this process. 

Chlorella and Hunger Control

Much has been written recently about the ability of the amino acid phenylalanine to suppress the appetite center of the brain. A recent article in a major national magazine actually connected the high phenylalanine content of Spirulina with its ability to aid in the loss of weight. Chlorella contains a slightly higher percentage of phenylalanine in its protein than does Spirulina. However, as research is still in progress it is impossible to make definite claims that this amino acid is effective in weight control. 

Chlorella contains a slightly higher percentage of phenylalanine in its protein than does Spirulina. However, as research is still in progress it is impossible to make definite claims that this amino acid is effective in weight control. 

Whether or not research proves these claims to be true, however, at would be a mistake to focus on this "miracle pill" aspect of Chlorella in relation to weight-loss programs. Although the manufacturers of diet pills would have us believe otherwise, there is really is no such thing as a miracle diet pill. 

Chlorella performs miracles, by aiding our bodies, the real miracle workers, to tune the natural energies and instincts for health that lie within each one of us.




*Hi Green team!!! I am still using chlorella-- and I have one less chin!!! Just want to say thanks again LD!!!*


----------



## sheba1

Thanks NC cutie!  My growth buddy just asked me if I was losing weight from my siggy pics.  We're thinking it must be the chlorella because I haven't been watching my weight.  Hadn't even gotten on a scale.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

sheba1 said:


> Thanks NC cutie! My growth buddy just asked me if I was losing weight from my siggy pics. We're thinking it must be the chlorella because I haven't been watching my weight. Hadn't even gotten on a scale.


 
I totally see it!  It's the same shirt!!!! Go chlorella!


----------



## AllieCat0817

Oh wow YES you can tell it in your siggy pic!!


----------



## Ivy Santolina

sheba1 said:


> Thanks NC cutie!  My growth buddy just asked me if I was losing weight from my siggy pics.  We're thinking it must be the chlorella because I haven't been watching my weight.  Hadn't even gotten on a scale.



Wow! I see the difference. Way to Go!


----------



## deusa80

I added chlorella to my DC this morning, I'm sitting under the dryer right now...I'm curious to see how my hair will be or if I'll notice any difference at all. I used shescentit avocado condish, evoo, avocado oil, honey and about 1/2 tsp of CHL.

Anyway, I think I mentioned in another post that I tried the powder but the amount of CHL was too much for me. I'm still only at a little over 2g...I'm taking it _really_ slowly. I notice that if I make a big jump in dosage I don't feel well at all.. but maybe that's just the detox effects? I wonder if I should increase the dosage so that I know the CHL is really working... I dunno...

I've also used the mask 3 times this week..one time with honey and the other 2 without, I like how it makes my skin smooth but I don't like how it dries on my face..maybe I need to work on the consistency. It's not as bad when I add the honey to it.


----------



## january noir

Week 5

I took my niece out yesterday shopping and we had dinner at T.G.I.Fridays.
I ordered the Jack Daniels Ribs, grilled shrimp and steamed broccoli. 

Except for my 12g of chlorella, 4oz of Green Goodness juice and 2 boiled eggs, that was all I had to eat in the morning and then at 3:00 I got weak for my beloved Twizzlers. (I know, I know).  But the thing is I usually eat the large size, but the small pack was MORE than enough for me.

I digress.   

So, at T.G.I.Fridays, I ate 2 shrimp, 2 ribs (I didn't eat the Jack Daniel's sauce which was served on the side) and my broccoli and I was STUFFED.   
I can usually get down because I do love food, that's why (and being middle-aged) I am overweight, and I was amazed that my hunger is easily satiated.   


Go Chlorella!


----------



## january noir

AllieCat0817 said:


> Oh wow YES you can tell it in your siggy pic!!




Sure can!  WOW!  I love seeing results and reading everyone's testimonies.


----------



## Ivy Santolina

I snagged two more for the chlorella/spirulina train.  After my Drums Alive class yesterday one of the people in the class complimented me on my hair and asked me how I do my twists.  She told me how my hair is always very pretty.  I gave thanks to LHCF for that compliment.  So after giving her the LHCF's url I saw an opportunity to mention chlorella.  Well, while I was explaining the benefits of chlorella another lady over-heard the conversation and got interested.  The other lady said, "I noticed your stomach is smaller since the last time I saw you." (1 week) I got both of their e-mail addresses and sent them the ebook url. 

And another victory to report: My SO is TAKING CHLORELLA! Yeah!  
I got him good - yesterday afternoon he was complaining about not being able to lose 5-10lbs.  He lifts weights 5-6 days a week and plays basketball with his friends like 3 days a week.  He thinks he's too heavy to jump (his knees hurt) which is why he wants to lose the weight.  Well - I told him "If you went GREEN then you wouldn't have to worry about the weight"  That got him - he noticed my dimples are smaller and I'm a lot happier so he took 1.5gms yesterday.  Just today he was asking me about doubling his dosage and I told him - try the 1.5gms this week to see how you feel then next week we'll double your dosage.  If he gets too sick I'll never hear the end of it so I'm starting him off really sLOW.


----------



## Ivy Santolina

deusa80 said:


> I added chlorella to my DC this morning, I'm sitting under the dryer right now...I'm curious to see how my hair will be or if I'll notice any difference at all. I used shescentit avocado condish, evoo, avocado oil, honey and about 1/2 tsp of CHL.
> 
> Anyway, I think I mentioned in another post that I tried the powder but the amount of CHL was too much for me. I'm still only at a little over 2g...I'm taking it _really_ slowly. I notice that if I make a big jump in dosage I don't feel well at all.. but maybe that's just the detox effects? I wonder if I should increase the dosage so that I know the CHL is really working... I dunno...
> 
> I've also used the mask 3 times this week..one time with honey and the other 2 without, I like how it makes my skin smooth but I don't like how it dries on my face..maybe I need to work on the consistency. It's not as bad when I add the honey to it.



Let us know what you think about the CHL in your DC.  I'm really curious. I want to try it too.  I've had good moisturizing results with Irish Moss so I'm sure the CHL will do you good.

I just increased to 12gms from 9gms yesterday and I already see a couple more pimples on my face.  I just keep drinking my water.  I don't feel sick though but I'll see how I feel after a couple of days.  Usually, if I increase my dosage, it takes a couple of days before I feel the effect then after a couple more days the sluggish/tired feelings go away.

Maybe 3 times a week is too much for your skin.  I usually do a mask every other week.  I have sensitive skin.  I did CHL mask once after seeing a post about adding honey and rosewater.  I liked the way my skin felt.  If I do another mask I'll mix it with my bentonite clay.


----------



## Ivy Santolina

VANESSAJ said:


> Hello Ladies!!! I finally came across this excellent thread this past Sunday & after reading up to page 50, went to vitacost and purchased the Yaeyama Chlorella Powder and Spirulina 1000 mg 360 ct tablets on Monday and received my order on Wenesday!! Very fast delivery& I started Wenesday at 1 teaspoon (3 grams) in my egg shake which I take at night and the Spirulina I take first thing on an empty stomach (1 tablet) with water. I want to thank luckiestdestiny for all your research,  results, advice, time & knowledge as well as other ladies that have posted their input, results and etc! Im am soooooooooooo excited about all the great health benefits about Chlorella & still researching the Spirulina for more great info! My fiance' is also taking the Chlorella & the egg shake with me because I told him about all the great benefits from reading all the great posts & the ebook!
> 
> I plan to keep a personal diary everyday to record my results & findings with the Chlorella, Spirulina & my egg shake ( I have added to the shake a teaspn of flaxseed oil). I plan every month to post pics and results!
> 
> To date: This is my third day & I started with 1 teaspn of Chlorella in my egg shake & 1 tablet of 1,000mg Spirulina first thing in the morning. I got alittle of fine bumps on my face nothing too drastic, but no constipation smooth bm lol! Not green yet of course but easy to go to bathroom, alittle sleepy, more energy in the morning...I don't wake up still wanting to lay down, I pop right up & I have an exercise regimen of working out 6 days a week doing 15-30 minute workouts a day so I hope to reap the benefits of losing more weight & regulating my metabolism & body! Sorry my post is soooo long but I am so excited & happy to have found this priceless & valauble thread! Thank you ladies of LHCF & God Bless you all!
> 
> Vanessa



Great minds on LHCF!  Yesterday I was thinking about a personal GREEN only (CHL/SPL) no other growth aids challenge.  I'm planning on starting in May -  I will ingest 12gms (8:4) CHL:SPL per day.  Since I'm in the BootCamp I won't be able to do length shots every month but I'm going to use my pass in May and June in order to do a 1 month comparison.  I'll stop my beloved MegaTek for this time period in order to see if there's a large difference in growth. I average 0.5" per month.  I will continue co-washing, DCing and using my A-vedic herbs for cleansing, conditioning and coloring.  During this time I will also stop taking Saw Palmetto and Evening Primrose Oil.  I'm hope the CHL/SPL combo will make those supplements unnecessary.

So welcome to the GREEN side and thanks for your post!


----------



## Kurlee

So if I'm reading correctly, when you up your dosage, you will experience more detox symptoms?  I recently went up to 6 grams and I notice a little more heat bumps (teeny pimples) on my face. I NEVER get pimples. I also notice a little bloating? Could this be why? Do I just ride it out until my body adjusts?


----------



## Chrissy811

Kurlee said:


> So if I'm reading correctly, when you up your dosage, you will experience more detox symptoms?  I recently went up to 6 grams and I notice a little more heat bumps (teeny pimples) on my face. I NEVER get pimples. I also notice a little bloating? Could this be why? Do I just ride it out until my body adjusts?



I recently happened to me as well, and I too just upped my dose. Experts chime in and help us sisters out!!


----------



## Samchat123

I have been lurking on the board for over a year now, and have finally decided to come "out of the closet".  I found this great video on youtube and wanted to share.  I'm not recommending the manufacturer, just sharing the great info I found about chlorella.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ttr72IPG94I

Also, I wanted to share that I have been "green" for about 3 months and recently switched from Sun to Source Naturals (Sun wasn't in stock), and I had a 2nd detox phase; I experienced severe consitpation and slight acne.  I'm not sure why this happened.  Any ideas?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mrsjones1 said:


> I recently happened to me as well, and I too just upped my dose. Experts chime in and help us sisters out!!


 It's just detox y'all. Ride it out. Drink water.  It'll pass.


----------



## danigurl18

I just ordered more on amazon, so I am waiting for it to arrive. My skin has gone crazy since I haven't been taking it... I broke out like crazy.. I can't wait till it gets here!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Samchat123 said:


> I have been lurking on the board for over a year now, and have finally decided to come "out of the closet". I found this great video on youtube and wanted to share. I'm not recommending the manufacturer, just sharing the great info I found about chlorella. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ttr72IPG94I
> 
> Also, I wanted to share that I have been "green" for about 3 months and recently switched from Sun to Source Naturals (Sun wasn't in stock), and I had a 2nd detox phase; I experienced severe consitpation and slight acne. I'm not sure why this happened. Any ideas?


 Welcome Samchat123!

It could be a number of things. You could've lowered your water intake, it could just be switching brands, SN has more CGF in it which is good for you anyways.  You may have hit a dosage that your body was going to detox on anyways. I thought I was over it and week three I received a little rash by my eye (not cute!).  It went away as quick as it came because I drunk tons of water. Drink your water and get it moving. Take something if you have to because you don't want to stay constipated, it's not good for detoxing and can set you back. 

If you have to lower your dose to get it moving so be it, otherwise get something that helps with the bM thing.


----------



## Chrissy811

luckiestdestiny said:


> It's just detox y'all. Ride it out. Drink water.  It'll pass.



That is what I thought,  I drank an extra liter of water before  went to bed and they seem less noticable today. Its all good I should be trying to do a lot more water anyway.  Thanks!!!


----------



## deusa80

Ivy Santolina said:


> *Let us know what you think about the CHL in your DC.* I'm really curious. I want to try it too. I've had good moisturizing results with Irish Moss so I'm sure the CHL will do you good.
> 
> I just increased to 12gms from 9gms yesterday and I already see a couple more pimples on my face. I just keep drinking my water. I don't feel sick though but I'll see how I feel after a couple of days. Usually, if I increase my dosage, it takes a couple of days before I feel the effect then after a couple more days the sluggish/tired feelings go away.
> 
> *Maybe 3 times a week is too much for your skin.* I usually do a mask every other week. I have sensitive skin. I did CHL mask once after seeing a post about adding honey and rosewater. I liked the way my skin felt. If I do another mask I'll mix it with my bentonite clay.


 
Alright, I'm all done with my hair now and adding CHL certainly didn't hurt my hair, I just don't know how beneficial it is yet. I added a little more oil then usual because of the CHL, but my hair still felt really soft after I washed it out. I DC'd on dry hair, went under the dryer for about 30 mins. I tried it out because I've been having problems with breakage again, and I looked as CHL as a protein(Is this right?). I did a roller set today and I haven't noticed much breakage at all, but I'll be able to tell during the week if my hair has really improved or not. But as I said, it doesn't seem like it's done any harm to my hair by adding it.

As far as the face mask, I probably was just getting overexcited by doing it 3 times this week...I normally don't do a mask that often... maybe once a week. So I'm gonna stick to once a week for now and maybe try to add some other things to it, like rosewater, and see how I like it.


----------



## lucea

deusa80 said:


> I added chlorella to my DC this morning, I'm sitting under the dryer right now...I'm curious to see how my hair will be or if I'll notice any difference at all. I used shescentit avocado condish, evoo, avocado oil, honey and about 1/2 tsp of CHL.
> 
> Anyway, I think I mentioned in another post that I tried the powder but the amount of CHL was too much for me. I'm still only at a little over 2g...I'm taking it _really_ slowly. I notice that if I make a big jump in dosage I don't feel well at all.. but maybe that's just the detox effects? I wonder if I should increase the dosage so that I know the CHL is really working... I dunno...
> 
> I've also used the mask 3 times this week..one time with honey and the other 2 without, I like how it makes my skin smooth but I don't like how it dries on my face..maybe I need to work on the consistency. It's not as bad when I add the honey to it.




You can add wheatgerm oil to the mask or put grapeseed oil/your regular moisturizer on first to combat the dryness. HTH!


----------



## Chiba_revolution

Anyone take both the capsules and the powder at the same time?
I want to double my dose of Chlorella as my body seems to like 3g, but I don't think I can stomach green tea twice a day, and I wanted to know if I would get the same effects of double the powder.
Anyone?


----------



## Tybi

Chiba_revolution said:


> Anyone take both the capsules and the powder at the same time?
> I want to double my dose of Chlorella as my body seems to like 3g, but I don't think I can stomach green tea twice a day, and I wanted to know if I would get the same effects of double the powder.
> Anyone?



Me. I take 3g of Yaeyama powder in the morning mixed with Green Machine or Bolthouse Green juice, and 3g of Vitamin World Pills at night. I have been doing this for about a month now and feel fine. Before I was just taking 6g of the pills everyday, since February.

When I run out of the pills I am going strictly to the powder. I cant really taste it when I mix it with one of the green drinks, and I have a hard time swallowing pills.


----------



## maheir

luckiestdestiny said:


> There's really not a difference between the tablets and the powder, but some do say the powder is more concentrated. Since they both do not have fillers they get the job done the same way. You can change to the powder when you start taking too much to the point that you don't want to pop that many pills, or you just want to save some money. As for your dosage...you've only been only it for five days. If you aren't feeling too many detox effects, go ahead and increase it to 15 and see how that goes. That will put you at 3 grams. If you're still feeling up to it with out constipation or anything after 3-5 more days you can up it again. I'd say 5 as it will keep with what you're doing now. Just keep increasing it that way until you get to where you want to go.
> 
> Welcome btw Maheir!


 



Thankyou .. so basically what ur sayin is stay taking the 8 t0 10 pills for about another week if i dont see any constipations going on then i should up it ......i took 10 pills 2day .. hope to see something going on ?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

maheir said:


> Thankyou .. so basically what ur sayin is stay taking the 8 t0 10 pills for about another week if i dont see any constipations going on then i should up it ......i took 10 pills 2day .. hope to see something going on ?


 

I was just saying it's okay to increase as you don't have constipation and outlined how you could increase every 5-7 days or so as long as you DON'T have constipation.

In other words as long as you don't have constipation you can keep increasing.

If you have constipation you'll have to cut back because you've taken too much and are over detoxing.

That's not your case so just increase as you may.


----------



## Glamorous_chic

after reading these threads, i've decided to start taking chlorella. i stopped by vitamin shoppe, but they didn't have the powder so i bought the capsules. i also bought their biogreen powder and use it to make a green smoothie, with orange juice and fruit to mask the tastes, i also crush all all of my vitamins and drink it. i put my biotin, hair/nails/skin vitamins, silica, spirullina (sp?), kelp, vitamin b complex, and nac (n-acetyl cystein) in it. funny thing, when i was buying these things the guy asked me if i was trying to get my hair right. i guess when they see a combo of things bought they immediately know what it was. he gave me some helpful tips on mixing the powder with juice to make it taste better and drinking it in the morning for breakfast. yesterday was day 1, and the smoothie didn't taste bad (not great, but not disgusting lolol). for some reason, i got really sleepy after drinking it and had some vivid dreams. not sure if it was a coincidence or me detoxing, but thought it was weird. anyways thought i'd share my experiences.by the way, i started at 3g chlorella and 1.5g spirillina (sp?). this is a great thread and i've learned tons of info. thanks everyone!!


----------



## GirlTalk

Glamorous_chic said:


> after reading these threads, i've decided to start taking chlorella. i stopped by vitamin shoppe, but they didn't have the powder so i bought the capsules. i also bought their biogreen powder and use it to make a green smoothie, with orange juice and fruit to mask the tastes, i also crush all all of my vitamins and drink it. i put my biotin, hair/nails/skin vitamins, silica, spirullina (sp?), kelp, vitamin b complex, and nac (n-acetyl cystein) in it. funny thing, when i was buying these things the guy asked me if i was trying to get my hair right. i guess when they see a combo of things bought they immediately know what it was. he gave me some helpful tips on mixing the powder with juice to make it taste better and drinking it in the morning for breakfast. yesterday was day 1, and the smoothie didn't taste bad (not great, but not disgusting lolol). for some reason, i got really sleepy after drinking it and had some vivid dreams. not sure if it was a coincidence or me detoxing, but thought it was weird. anyways thought i'd share my experiences.by the way, i started at 3g chlorella and 1.5g spirillina (sp?). this is a great thread and i've learned tons of info. thanks everyone!!


Welcome to the chlorella family. Hope you get great results from your supplement regimine.


----------



## devin770

Hi Ladies... This thread is great! I've been lurking and have been taking the GNC brand Triple CHL for 2 wks. now... Along with Omega 3 6 9... Having a slight issue and wondered if anyone else has experienced this... Itching? Just started yesterday and it's not dry skin, laundry detergent, a new perfume etc. There is not a mg listed on the bottle I'm taking so I can't tell if the dosage is too high... Taking just 1 a day... I love this stuff and want to continue... Think this is an allergic reaction or detoxing? Not sure, but I don't think I will be taking this mornings dosage... Please advise/support... TIA devin


----------



## VANESSAJ

Ivy Santolina said:


> Great minds on LHCF! Yesterday I was thinking about a personal GREEN only (CHL/SPL) no other growth aids challenge. I'm planning on starting in May - I will ingest 12gms (8:4) CHL:SPL per day. Since I'm in the BootCamp I won't be able to do length shots every month but I'm going to use my pass in May and June in order to do a 1 month comparison. I'll stop my beloved MegaTek for this time period in order to see if there's a large difference in growth. I average 0.5" per month. I will continue co-washing, DCing and using my A-vedic herbs for cleansing, conditioning and coloring. During this time I will also stop taking Saw Palmetto and Evening Primrose Oil. I'm hope the CHL/SPL combo will make those supplements unnecessary.
> 
> So welcome to the GREEN side and thanks for your post!


 
Thank you so much for the warm welcome! I just finished drinking my shake this morning & I fell fantastic!!! I have very thin hair but last night when I was combing my hair I have noticed its thicker & less shedding! I will post pics soon! My face has a glown & I have much more energy! I love this stuff!
Vanessa


----------



## FloweringSakura

I just ordered source naturals chlorella powder, can't wait until it gets here.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I've noticed many of the Egglettes, such as myself, are incorporating chl into their reggie....I think we'll reap some awesome benefits...i'm at 2gms...i'm gonna kick it up a notch and increase my h2o.....i hope not to feel the way i felt last week...my order should arrive today.


----------



## Chiba_revolution

After +4000 posts
Does anyone have anything to report when it comes to hair *growth?*
Stronger nails, thicker hair and longer eyelashes came nearly to everyone. But what about growth? And at what mass of Chlorella


----------



## prospurr4

A testimonial:  For a year or so, my BIL had been having ankle pain that was diagnosed as arthritis.  I told him about Chlorella, so he started taking it about 2 weeks ago.  He's up to 2 gms. daily, now (w/2gms. SPR) and no more ankle pain.  Yay!!

Thank you so much ladies for all your great input.  I have a question: If BMs are green, does that indicate that you're body is getting enough CHL and the green BMs indicate the residual that your body doesn't need?  If so, why are people increasing their doses, although they still have green BMs?  What am I missing?

Thanks for responding.


----------



## BeautifulFlower

Chiba_revolution said:


> After +4000 posts
> Does anyone have anything to report when it comes to hair *growth?*
> Stronger nails, thicker hair and longer eyelashes came nearly to everyone. But what about growth? And at what mass of Chlorella


 
I kind of want to say yes but I am not hundred percent sure because I didnt take pics. 

I have a hair measuring shirt. I did a 2" trim before I started taking Chlorella at the very beginning of March. I was on 6" on the shirt after the trim. I rollerset my hair about 5 days ago and I tried my shirt on again. My longest layer is at 8" with no problem. I was shocked. That would be two inches in two or less months....ummm...who knows maybe Im trippin...

Hold on I think a took a picture at 6"....let me check...be right back...


----------



## Ivy Santolina

Chiba_revolution said:


> After +4000 posts
> Does anyone have anything to report when it comes to hair *growth?*
> Stronger nails, thicker hair and longer eyelashes came nearly to everyone. But what about growth? And at what mass of Chlorella



I believe the CHL is helping my growth but I'm not sure.  I won't know until June.  In May I will stop using MT and only take CHL:SPL for a month.  I'll do a length check beginning of May and beginning of June.  I normally average 0.5"/month.  I just bumped up to 12gms (4:8) per day.


----------



## Ivy Santolina

devin770 said:


> Hi Ladies... This thread is great! I've been lurking and have been taking the GNC brand Triple CHL for 2 wks. now... Along with Omega 3 6 9... Having a slight issue and wondered if anyone else has experienced this... *Itching?* Just started yesterday and it's not dry skin, laundry detergent, a new perfume etc. There is not a mg listed on the bottle I'm taking so I can't tell if the dosage is too high... Taking just 1 a day... I love this stuff and want to continue... Think this is an allergic reaction or detoxing? Not sure, but I don't think I will be taking this mornings dosage... Please advise/support... TIA devin



I believe the itching is detoxing.  Every time I increase my dosage the itching increases then once I'm on that dosage for a while the itching subsides.  HTH.


----------



## HairHustla

Chiba_revolution said:


> Anyone take both the capsules and the powder at the same time?
> I want to double my dose of Chlorella as my body seems to like 3g, but I don't think I can stomach green tea twice a day, and I wanted to know if I would get the same effects of double the powder.
> Anyone?


 
Chiba, 

*I take both the powder and the tablets, I do the powder in my breakfast shake and in the afternoon when I get off from work I take the rest in tablets.  I have not had any problems and this is the easiest way to get my full dosage in.  Hope this helps!*


----------



## Chiba_revolution

Thank you all!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

prospurr4 said:


> A testimonial: For a year or so, my BIL had been having ankle pain that was diagnosed as arthritis. I told him about Chlorella, so he started taking it about 2 weeks ago. He's up to 2 gms. daily, now (w/2gms. SPR) and no more ankle pain. Yay!!
> 
> Thank you so much ladies for all your great input. I have a question: If BMs are green, does that indicate that you're body is getting enough CHL and the green BMs indicate the residual that your body doesn't need? If so, why are people increasing their doses, although they still have green BMs? What am I missing?
> 
> Thanks for responding.


 
You want to go green it's a good thing. If you're not green you're not taking enough chlorella according to an article I posted.  People are increasing their doses because specific doses are used for specific reasons. Maintanence at around 5-6 (top of my head)  whereas disease fighting is around 12  and those increasing protein 11 and up (vegetarians have been known to eat higher amounts to increase protein intake). Your poo is green because you are taking enough. But your body is still using 80-90 percent of all chlorella so you can take more if necessary.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Ivy Santolina said:


> I believe the itching is detoxing. Every time I increase my dosage the itching increases then once I'm on that dosage for a while the itching subsides. HTH.


 
Agreed some others have had this problem and it's gone away.  Drink tons of water.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Okay ladies,
The masks I know I know!  I've been working on a paper that's going to be about 120 pages and will be turning it in tomorrow. I'll have more time to post the masks in the first post after that. So look for them by about Wednesday.

Stressed but still loving chlorella (and to be honest lessed stressed then I'd usually be at this point in the year with all the deadlines.  I think that's chlorella related. I don't panic anymore...but I'm stilled somewhat stressed because of the volume of work in such a short time.).


----------



## luckiestdestiny

prospurr4 said:


> A testimonial: For a year or so, my BIL had been having ankle pain that was diagnosed as arthritis. I told him about Chlorella, so he started taking it about 2 weeks ago. He's up to 2 gms. daily, now (w/2gms. SPR) and no more ankle pain. Yay!!
> 
> Thank you so much ladies for all your great input. I have a question: If BMs are green, does that indicate that you're body is getting enough CHL and the green BMs indicate the residual that your body doesn't need? If so, why are people increasing their doses, although they still have green BMs? What am I missing?
> 
> Thanks for responding.


 
Good to know he's doing better. That's wonderful BTW!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Glamorous_chic said:


> after reading these threads, i've decided to start taking chlorella. i stopped by vitamin shoppe, but they didn't have the powder so i bought the capsules. i also bought their biogreen powder and use it to make a green smoothie, with orange juice and fruit to mask the tastes, i also crush all all of my vitamins and drink it. i put my biotin, hair/nails/skin vitamins, silica, spirullina (sp?), kelp, vitamin b complex, and nac (n-acetyl cystein) in it. funny thing, when i was buying these things the guy asked me if i was trying to get my hair right. i guess when they see a combo of things bought they immediately know what it was. he gave me some helpful tips on mixing the powder with juice to make it taste better and drinking it in the morning for breakfast. yesterday was day 1, and the smoothie didn't taste bad (not great, but not disgusting lolol). for some reason, i got really sleepy after drinking it and had some vivid dreams. not sure if it was a coincidence or me detoxing, but thought it was weird. anyways thought i'd share my experiences.by the way, i started at 3g chlorella and 1.5g spirillina (sp?). this is a great thread and i've learned tons of info. thanks everyone!!


 
Welcome glamour_chic!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Ivy Santolina said:


> *Great minds on LHCF! Yesterday I was thinking about a personal GREEN only (CHL/SPL) no other growth aids challenge.*quote]
> 
> I've been doing this for a month with great results  I officially wont be taking 50-11 vitamins anymore. I will finish off what I have but no more re-purchasing as CHL/SPR are providing all my needs


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Glamorous_chic said:


> after reading these threads, i've decided to start taking chlorella. i stopped by vitamin shoppe, but they didn't have the powder so i bought the capsules. i also bought their biogreen powder and use it to make a green smoothie, with orange juice and fruit to mask the tastes, i also crush all all of my vitamins and drink it. i put my biotin, hair/nails/skin vitamins, silica, spirullina (sp?), kelp, vitamin b complex, and nac (n-acetyl cystein) in it. funny thing, when i was buying these things the guy asked me if i was trying to get my hair right. i guess when they see a combo of things bought they immediately know what it was. he gave me some helpful tips on mixing the powder with juice to make it taste better and drinking it in the morning for breakfast. yesterday was day 1, and the smoothie didn't taste bad (not great, but not disgusting lolol). for some reason, i got really sleepy after drinking it and had some vivid dreams. not sure if it was a coincidence or me detoxing, but thought it was weird. anyways thought i'd share my experiences.by the way, i started at 3g chlorella and 1.5g spirillina (sp?). this is a great thread and i've learned tons of info. thanks everyone!!


 

 welcome


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Blaque*Angel said:


> Ivy Santolina said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Great minds on LHCF! Yesterday I was thinking about a personal GREEN only (CHL/SPL) no other growth aids challenge.*quote]
> 
> I've been doing this for a month with great results  I officially wont be taking 50-11 vitamins anymore. I will finish off what I have but no more re-purchasing as CHL/SPR are providing all my needs
> 
> 
> 
> IDK I never thought of greens as a growth aid. It's kinda like saying broccoli is a growth aid when it's just a food that puts the body in optimal health.  I think in optimal health the body works more efficiently, hence the hair growth. I also didn't like the idea of a challenge, nor the others who started the thread because it would add pressure.  I want this to be a fun place to go to report results as you get them. In addition w/ chlorella and even spirulina everyone's growth is going to happen at different times depending on how your body processes it, so you may kick yourself because you didn't have x amount of growth by a certain time and get discouraged a quit. Only to find that your growth kicks in in y amount of time because it was working on healing something else first.  We'll all get where we want to be soon enough I believe.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pooks

luckiestdestiny said:


> Blaque*Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> IDK I never thought of greens as a growth aid. It's kinda like saying broccoli is a growth aid when it's just a food that puts the body in optimal health. I think in optimal health the body works more efficiently, hence the hair growth. I also didn't like the idea of a challenge, nor the others who started the thread because it would add pressure. I want this to be a fun place to go to report results as you get them. In addition w/ chlorella and even spirulina everyone's growth is going to happen at different times depending on how your body processes it, so you may kick yourself because you didn't have x amount of growth by a certain time and get discouraged a quit. Only to find that your growth kicks in in y amount of time because it was working on healing something else first. We'll all get where we want to be soon enough I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree LuckyD.
Click to expand...


----------



## mariofmagdal

luckiestdestiny said:


> Blaque*Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> IDK I never thought of greens as a growth aid. It's kinda like saying broccoli is a growth aid when it's just a food that puts the body in optimal health.  I think in optimal health the body works more efficiently, hence the hair growth. I also didn't like the idea of a challenge, nor the others who started the thread because it would add pressure.  I want this to be a fun place to go to report results as you get them. In addition w/ chlorella and even spirulina everyone's growth is going to happen at different times depending on how your body processes it, so you may kick yourself because you didn't have x amount of growth by a certain time and get discouraged a quit. Only to find that your growth kicks in in y amount of time because it was working on healing something else first.  We'll all get where we want to be soon enough I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree a challenge would take away from the great support system that has been shown in this great thread. No challenge, I am GREEN for life! ;0)
Click to expand...


----------



## devin770

Thanks for responding Ivy Santolina... I will continue to follow this thread and take my CHL once a day... Arms/legs/back still itching, but I will start again today and deal with it... Have a great day everyone! devin


----------



## OhmyKimB

So I lowered my chlorella and up'ed my water intake! So far so good!

How long did it take for those who got over there sugar cravings to get over them? Cuz that doesn't seem to be working for me....maybe when I increase my amount of chlorella?


----------



## Iammoney

hello everyone. i jumped on the bandwagon and im taking chlorella(whole foods brand) along with vitamin c,calcium,papaya extract,kelp and garlic cloves.  I have been taking the chlorella for 2 weeks possibly more i have not noticed any change except for the green bms and . if i dont drink enough water that day i will be constipated.  im waiting for the results of what ever is supposed to happen.


----------



## sandee1on1

Curious to know if the nettle tea you guys are using has caffeine in it.  The tea that I just bought doesnt.


----------



## Amerie123

Okay, so the past few days I've been feeling really, really nauseous. I'm not pregnant, because I took the test. So, I think I'm going to chill with the chlorella until I can get to a doctor. =(


----------



## ladytee2

BeyondBlessed said:


> So I lowered my chlorella and up'ed my water intake! So far so good!
> 
> How long did it take for those who got over there sugar cravings to get over them? Cuz that doesn't seem to be working for me....maybe when I increase my amount of chlorella?


 
You know I have been taking chlorella for 4 months and I still havent kicked the sugar.  I wish I could let go.  Its like I have no will power.


----------



## Candycane044

BeyondBlessed said:


> So I lowered my chlorella and up'ed my water intake! So far so good!
> 
> How long did it take for those who got over there sugar cravings to get over them? Cuz that doesn't seem to be working for me....maybe when I increase my amount of chlorella?



My sugar cravings have decreased significantly but every now and then I get them really bad.  I have noticed that if I'm drinking a lot of water, I don't have cravings for anything.


----------



## covergirl01

Well, water is a natural appetite suppressant...  

http://www.inch-aweigh.com/water.html
http://www.ultimatefatburner.com/articles/water.html


----------



## covergirl01

The chlorella mask made my face feel very soft and smooth, but I felt awful.  I had muscle aches, headaches, no energy and cravings.  Since I stopped taking it I feel like a million bucks.  Maybe it was the "detox" aspect, I'm not sure but I do intend to try it again at some point.  I love the health benefits just wish it didn't come with so many side effects.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

luckiestdestiny said:


> Blaque*Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> IDK I never thought of greens as a growth aid. It's kinda like saying broccoli is a growth aid when it's just a food that puts the body in optimal health. I think in optimal health the body works more efficiently, hence the hair growth. I also didn't like the idea of a challenge, nor the others who started the thread because it would add pressure. I want this to be a fun place to go to report results as you get them. In addition w/ chlorella and even spirulina everyone's growth is going to happen at different times depending on how your body processes it, so you may kick yourself because you didn't have x amount of growth by a certain time and get discouraged a quit. Only to find that your growth kicks in in y amount of time because it was working on healing something else first. We'll all get where we want to be soon enough I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't look at it as a growth aid either, i have stated that in many of my posts
> 
> i have cut out the vitamins as i feel healthier with CHL/SPR and it dont feel neccesary to have large amounts of vitamins anymore.
Click to expand...


----------



## Blaque*Angel

mariofmagdal said:


> luckiestdestiny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree a challenge would take away from the great support system that has been shown in this great thread. No challenge, I am GREEN for life! ;0)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pookiwah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckiestdestiny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree LuckyD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wondering why my user name is quoted on these posts when i wasn't the original poster
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## luckiestdestiny

sandee1on1 said:


> Curious to know if the nettle tea you guys are using has caffeine in it. The tea that I just bought doesnt.


 
nettle tea is herbal non cafeineted tea


----------



## luckiestdestiny

amazing said:


> Okay, so the past few days I've been feeling really, really nauseous. I'm not pregnant, because I took the test. So, I think I'm going to chill with the chlorella until I can get to a doctor. =(


 

Look at post one and two which talks about nausea and vomiting. You just need to reduce your dose, unless you think something else is going on. HTH


----------



## Amerie123

luckiestdestiny said:


> Look at post one and two which talks about nausea and vomiting. You just need to reduce your dose, unless you think something else is going on. HTH


 
Yeah, I did read that, and I think I'm going to lower my dose first, then if it persist I'ma just go to a doctor. I'm at about 4.5 grams, so I may need to take it back down to 3g.


----------



## Jaxhair

Still green and loving it. Hope I can browse the thread some more soon - too busy!

How're you ladies? Hope all is well with all of you - green love!!!!!


----------



## Ivy Santolina

Ivy Santolina said:


> Great minds on LHCF!  Yesterday I was thinking about a personal GREEN only (CHL/SPL) no other growth aids challenge.  I'm planning on starting in May -  I will ingest 12gms (8:4) CHL:SPL per day.  Since I'm in the BootCamp I won't be able to do length shots every month but I'm going to use my pass in May and June in order to do a 1 month comparison.  I'll stop my beloved MegaTek for this time period in order to see if there's a large difference in growth. I average 0.5" per month.  I will continue co-washing, DCing and using my A-vedic herbs for cleansing, conditioning and coloring.  During this time I will also stop taking Saw Palmetto and Evening Primrose Oil.  I'm hope the CHL/SPL combo will make those supplements unnecessary.
> 
> So welcome to the GREEN side and thanks for your post!





luckiestdestiny said:


> IDK I never thought of greens as a growth aid. It's kinda like saying broccoli is a growth aid when it's just a food that puts the body in optimal health.  I think in optimal health the body works more efficiently, hence the hair growth. I also didn't like the idea of a challenge, nor the others who started the thread because it would add pressure.  I want this to be a fun place to go to report results as you get them. In addition w/ chlorella and even spirulina everyone's growth is going to happen at different times depending on how your body processes it, so you may kick yourself because you didn't have x amount of growth by a certain time and get discouraged a quit. Only to find that your growth kicks in in y amount of time because it was working on healing something else first.  We'll all get where we want to be soon enough I believe.





mariofmagdal said:


> I agree a challenge would take away from the great support system that has been shown in this great thread. No challenge, I am GREEN for life! ;0)





Blaque*Angel said:


> i don't look at it as a growth aid either, i have stated that in many of my posts
> 
> i have cut out the vitamins as i feel healthier with CHL/SPR and it dont feel neccesary to have large amounts of vitamins anymore.



LOL - that's why I said a *personal *challenge.  This thread is my favorite on LHCF and I don't want it's spirit to change.  I have no intention of advocating a group challenge or that this thread changes to one.  If my post gave that impression then I apologize.

I agree that CHL is not a growth aid.  As I stated before, even though I purchased CHL for faster hair growth, I don't care anymore because of the health benefits I achieved.  So I will be GREEN for life and I'm trying to recruit as many people as possible to the GREEN side by being a positive example.  Since I added CHL and SPL to my diet my philosophy on hair has changed.  I always tell people (that ask) our hair along with our nails and skin are a reflection of what's going on inside of our body.  We can purchase and use as many topical products as much as we want but if we're not healthy on the inside then our hair will not reach it's full potential.  Then I finish with "How about taking Chlorella?"  It gets them every time.  

Like previous posts, I like the fact that this tread focuses on improving general health and provides positive support to all and potential Greenies. However, this thread is on a hair forum and the question has been asked: 


Chiba_revolution said:


> After +4000 posts
> Does anyone have anything to report when it comes to hair *growth?*
> Stronger nails, thicker hair and longer eyelashes came nearly to everyone. But what about growth? And at what mass of Chlorella


I would like to give an honest personal experience answer to this question and right now I can't.  Also, I'm curious.  I'm always conducting tests on myself.  I know my experience will be different from others but by stopping my MT usage and concentrating on my GREEN health I can give an answer.  My answer may be, "the same as before, faster, or slower."  Regardless of the result, I will continue to be GREEN.


----------



## Chiba_revolution

I have a serious problem now, I've been on Chlorella for two weeks and have nothing but wonderful effects.
*BUT*
Yesterday I woke up with an awful stomach ache that lasted the whole day, it's still here today but not as bad. I also couldn't sleep properly, I had two hours of sleep and couldn't knock myself out I was seriously wired. However, my skin glowed and still is glowing at 2pm.

What do I do? This stomach ache feels serious but it's not as bad as yesterday, and I don't want to do serious damage by going on. I've heard of detox but this is just odd...


----------



## Chiba_revolution

Another thing I ate a chocolate bar today for the first time in ages, I thought with all this pain I deserve a treat...I've never hated the taste of a chocolate bar before. It felt like a waste of money..


----------



## Kiadodie

I started taking 1000 mg Chlorella about 3 days ago. I am experiencing fatigue but I am sleeping well.

Anyone experience being tired when first taking Chlorella and how long did at last?


----------



## MonaRae

I start 7 grams today.  I needed a few extra days with 6g b/c I missed a few days.


----------



## danigurl18

I just got my new brand,Source Naturals Yaeyama Tablets. Since i haven't been taking it for about 3 weeks, I started with 2 tablets to see if I get a negative effect but nothing so far


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Hey everyone. The masks are up in post #2!  If there's any missing pm me and I'll include them!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Blaque*Angel said:


> luckiestdestiny said:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't look at it as a growth aid either, i have stated that in many of my posts
> 
> i have cut out the vitamins as i feel healthier with CHL/SPR and it dont feel neccesary to have large amounts of vitamins anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! It's really not necessary to have more vitamins unless want to. Just up your CHL.
Click to expand...


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Blaque*Angel said:


> mariofmagdal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pookiwah said:
> 
> 
> 
> wondering why my user name is quoted on these posts when i wasn't the original poster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Blaque*Angel I just responded to the post I saw that you were responding too. No biggie, we weren't attacking anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Jaxhair said:


> Still green and loving it. Hope I can browse the thread some more soon - too busy!
> 
> How're you ladies? Hope all is well with all of you - green love!!!!!


 
Good to have you drop by Jaxhair. Hope to hear from you soon when you're less busy.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Ivy Santolina said:


> LOL - that's why I said a *personal *challenge. This thread is my favorite on LHCF and I don't want it's spirit to change. I have no intention of advocating a group challenge or that this thread changes to one. If my post gave that impression then I apologize.
> 
> I agree that CHL is not a growth aid. As I stated before, even though I purchased CHL for faster hair growth, I don't care anymore because of the health benefits I achieved. So I will be GREEN for life and I'm trying to recruit as many people as possible to the GREEN side by being a positive example. Since I added CHL and SPL to my diet my philosophy on hair has changed. I always tell people (that ask) our hair along with our nails and skin are a reflection of what's going on inside of our body. We can purchase and use as many topical products as much as we want but if we're not healthy on the inside then our hair will not reach it's full potential. Then I finish with "How about taking Chlorella?" It gets them every time.
> 
> Like previous posts, I like the fact that this tread focuses on improving general health and provides positive support to all and potential Greenies. However, this thread is on a hair forum and the question has been asked:
> 
> I would like to give an honest personal experience answer to this question and right now I can't. Also, I'm curious. I'm always conducting tests on myself. I know my experience will be different from others but by stopping my MT usage and concentrating on my GREEN health I can give an answer. My answer may be, "the same as before, faster, or slower." Regardless of the result, I will continue to be GREEN.


 

Oh great Ivy Santolina.  I just didn't want anyone to feel pressured, which is why I posted that. A personal challenge sounds GREAT.


----------



## Ivy Santolina

dodie said:


> I started taking 1000 mg Chlorella about 3 days ago. I am experiencing fatigue but I am sleeping well.
> 
> Anyone experience being tired when first taking Chlorella and how long did at last?



Welcome to the GREEN side Dodie!  The fatigue is normal.  I experienced fatigue the 1st week to week and a half I started CHL.  I could only get through half of my workout sessions before pooping-out.  Once my fatigue ended I felt like the Energizer Bunny.  I had more energy then I knew what to do with so I cleaned my entire house.

My SO just started on 0.5gms CHL and 1gm SPL this past Sunday(??) and he missed a day of work on Tuesday 'cause he was too tired.  He told me he was so tired he had to sit down to pee.  Yikes!  When he told me that I got scared and thought I gave him too much.   But by Wednesday afternoon he was fine.  He worked out on Wednesday and he told me that even though he felt weak he was able to do 20lbs more on the Smith Machine for a total of 425lbs.  Wow!


----------



## Ivy Santolina

luckiestdestiny said:


> Oh great Ivy Santolina.  I just didn't want anyone to feel pressured, which is why I posted that. A personal challenge sounds GREAT.



I understand LD.  I'm going to start on my CHL one month anniversary (May 3rd) and end on or around June 3rd.  I'll post my results after vacation.


----------



## Ivy Santolina

Chiba_revolution said:


> I have a serious problem now, I've been on Chlorella for two weeks and have nothing but wonderful effects.
> *BUT*
> Yesterday I woke up with an awful stomach ache that lasted the whole day, it's still here today but not as bad. I also couldn't sleep properly, I had two hours of sleep and couldn't knock myself out I was seriously wired. However, my skin glowed and still is glowing at 2pm.
> 
> What do I do? This stomach ache feels serious but it's not as bad as yesterday, and I don't want to do serious damage by going on. I've heard of detox but this is just odd...



How's your stomach feeling?  Does it still ache?  I had a similar problem and it turned out to be stuck gas.  I walked around (away from people ) and it eventually worked itself out.  I didn't feel like a lady releasing that bad air but I sure felt a whole lot better.



Chiba_revolution said:


> Another thing I ate a chocolate bar today for the first time in ages, I thought with all this pain I deserve a treat...I've never hated the taste of a chocolate bar before. It felt like a waste of money..



Early on in my GREEN journey, I tried to eat a mini-Snickers bar and got half of it down my throat before I realized it tasted disgusting.  I threw the rest away.  I love chocolate - I never throw it away.  

However, I was surprised when my chocolate cravings came back with a vengeance after recently increasing my Green intake to 12gms.   I started detoxing again: extreme thirst, gas and bloating, and itching.  Tuesday afternoon I couldn't stop eating Reeses minis and Twix minis.  Any other chocolate tasted like mud. Weird! Wednesday afternoon I got chocolate cravings again but not as intense.  Besides the detoxing I also think my metabolism cranked up and I wasn't eating enough.  The Reeses and Twix had something my body needed the other chocolate didn't have which is why they tasted awful.   So I'm taking more digestive enzymes, eating more fruit and veggies, and drinking more water.  I don't know what will happen today.  Interesting enough though, I don't feel guilty about eating the chocolate.  In the past I would have been devastated to think I sabotaged my fitness efforts.  Now, I see it as an opportunity to understand my body better.


----------



## Chiba_revolution

> How's your stomach feeling? Does it still ache? I had a similar problem and it turned out to be stuck gas. I walked around (away from people ) and it eventually worked itself out. I didn't feel like a lady releasing that bad air but I sure felt a whole lot better


Funny you mention that because yesterday I couldn't stop farting, those farts weren't my usual stinkers either they were vile. My stomach was feeling fine yesterday...so I thought to make sure it's okay lets have a big meal..big mistake I vomitted 2 hours later. Now my stomach feels fine. But my appetite is *ZERO*. I want to eat just to taste but I feel so full...

I can eat cake though, just not chocolate! I'll wait for my chocolate craving to come back it has too..


----------



## Mamamia

The fatigue is completely normal. Its probably detoxing the metal toxins out of your body.


----------



## HairHustla

*Hey Ladies,*

*Does anyone know if the CHL will boost our immune system up enough where we can avoid getting this "Swine Flu"???  I do know that I work in an elementary school and prior to CHL/SPRL I would get sick every couple of weeks but I have not been sick at all in over 2 months now.  Hopefully we have a bit of protection...anyone know for sure??*


----------



## Kiadodie

Ivy Santolina said:


> *Welcome to the GREEN side Dodie!* The fatigue is normal. I experienced fatigue the 1st week to week and a half I started CHL. I could only get through half of my workout sessions before pooping-out. *Once my fatigue ended I felt like the Energizer Bunny*. I had more energy then I knew what to do with so I cleaned my entire house.
> 
> My SO just started on 0.5gms CHL and 1gm SPL this past Sunday(??) and he missed a day of work on Tuesday 'cause he was too tired. He told me he was so tired he had to sit down to pee. Yikes! When he told me that I got scared and thought I gave him too much. But by Wednesday afternoon he was fine. He worked out on Wednesday and he told me that even though he felt weak he was able to do 20lbs more on the Smith Machine for a total of 425lbs. Wow!


 
Great! I can't wait for the energy to kick in!!!   I"ve only read great things about Chlorella here on this board AND other health boards so I'm sticking w/ it!!  Thanks and I'll update you on my progress. I'm taking it for overall health.


----------



## cupcakes

So the chlorella and the Egg shake really work! I got a relaxer last week and im touching Waist Length now check my siggy!! when I started this challenge i was mbl. My goal is Hip Length im gonna stop doing the shakes.. but continue with chlorella. im going to stay at 5G






starting length


----------



## mysoon2behair

Hello ladies. I am not sure if anyone has asked but I am at work and there are way too many replies to read thru without getting caught on the internet LOL. I purchased the pills on my lunch break and wanted to make sure I have the right ones before I open them. It is Source Naturals but how do I know if I bought the Japanese and not the Chinese? All it says is Emerald Garden Organic Chlorella. TIA!


----------



## alexstin

mysoon2behair said:


> Hello ladies. I am not sure if anyone has asked but I am at work and there are way too many replies to read thru without getting caught on the internet LOL. I purchased the pills on my lunch break and wanted to make sure I have the right ones before I open them. It is Source Naturals but how do I know if I bought the Japanese and not the Chinese? All it says is Emerald Garden Organic Chlorella. TIA!



It should be yaeyama. I believe SN makes two different kinds. I saw that one too but didn't get it. I don't think that one has chlorella growth factor listed either and the the yaeyama does.


----------



## mysoon2behair

alexstin said:


> It should be yaeyama. I believe SN makes two different kinds. I saw that one too but didn't get it. I don't think that one has chlorella growth factor listed either and the the yaeyama does.


 
Thank you! I will go back an make sure I have the right one.


----------



## Lebiya

HairHustla said:


> *Hey Ladies,*
> 
> *Does anyone know if the CHL will boost our immune system up enough where we can avoid getting this "Swine Flu"???  I do know that I work in an elementary school and prior to CHL/SPRL I would get sick every couple of weeks but I have not been sick at all in over 2 months now.  Hopefully we have a bit of protection...anyone know for sure??*




I’d like to know too, but I hope so. 

I want to stay away from any vaccines/drugs period from now on. Every time I get the flu shot I end up sick the following week. Natural is better-but of course docs/pharmaceutical companies will disagree


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Lebiya said:


> I’d like to know too, but I hope so.
> 
> I want to stay away from any vaccines/drugs period from now on. Every time I get the flu shot I end up sick the following week. Natural is better-but of course docs/pharmaceutical companies will disagree


 
I would think so. I can't speak for swine flu but I CAN speak for the flu. It was probably somewhere in the middle of the thread when I reported a cold coming on: Sore throat, mucus, cough. The next day slightly sore throat less mucus , ocassional cough. Third day GONE.  I think it makes the immune system work better.  I know I was getting a cold because it was one of those hot warm days in NY where I dressed for hot weather only to leave class and it was super cold.  I was freezing by the time I got home as it was this icy rain mush coming down (mixture of snow and rain) and my throat was already sore. So I was like OH Boy here we go.  When I get sick that's usually a 2 week thing for me (probably becaus I'm auto immune with Graves who knows?)  anyways it only last 2 days really.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Ivy Santolina said:


> How's your stomach feeling? Does it still ache? I had a similar problem and it turned out to be stuck gas. I walked around (away from people ) and it eventually worked itself out. I didn't feel like a lady releasing that bad air but I sure felt a whole lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> Early on in my GREEN journey, I tried to eat a mini-Snickers bar and got half of it down my throat before I realized it tasted disgusting. I threw the rest away. I love chocolate - I never throw it away.
> 
> However, I was surprised when my chocolate cravings came back with a vengeance after recently increasing my Green intake to 12gms. I started detoxing again: extreme thirst, gas and bloating, and itching. Tuesday afternoon I couldn't stop eating Reeses minis and Twix minis. Any other chocolate tasted like mud. Weird! Wednesday afternoon I got chocolate cravings again but not as intense. Besides the detoxing I also think my metabolism cranked up and I wasn't eating enough. The Reeses and Twix had something my body needed the other chocolate didn't have which is why they tasted awful. So I'm taking more digestive enzymes, eating more fruit and veggies, and drinking more water. I don't know what will happen today. Interesting enough though, I don't feel guilty about eating the chocolate. In the past I would have been devastated to think I sabotaged my fitness efforts. Now, I see it as an opportunity to understand my body better.


 
That happens. Most times with chlorella I don't crave desserts but occasionally I get huge cravings and I just indulge a little and move on. I don't think there's anything wrong with eating in moderation. I still try to eat organic desserts and chocolate when these cravings come on, but that's that. I still indulge occasionally.


----------



## exubah

Well I just purchased my Chlorella yesterday (SN Yaeyama) and I hope to pick it up in Fort Lauderdale when I fly over next weekend.  I can't wait to go GREEN


----------



## Vshanell

So I finally got my SNY Powder.  I've taken it for two days.  I'll start at 3 grams.

Funny question....does anyone just dump the powder in their mouth and chug some drink?, lol.  I don't think I can stomach mixing it in drink, I just want to swallow it and get it over with, lol.  I took it straight today and it wasn't too bad.  I got it all down in two swallows vs. drinking a glass of it.  I hope it's ok to do it this way.


----------



## taz007

cupcakes said:


> So the chlorella and the Egg shake really work! I got a relaxer last week and im touching Waist Length now check my siggy!! when I started this challenge i was mbl. My goal is Hip Length im gonna stop doing the shakes.. but continue with chlorella. im going to stay at 5G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starting length


The starting length and the siggy pics look the same.  Did you mean to upload a new picture?  

By the way, you hair is beautiful! Care to share your regime and the amount of growth that you gained??!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

exubah said:


> Well I just purchased my Chlorella yesterday (SN Yaeyama) and I hope to pick it up in Fort Lauderdale when I fly over next weekend. I can't wait to go GREEN


 Welcome Exubah!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Pokahontas said:


> So I finally got my SNY Powder. I've taken it for two days. I'll start at 3 grams.
> 
> Funny question....does anyone just dump the powder in their mouth and chug some drink?, lol. I don't think I can stomach mixing it in drink, I just want to swallow it and get it over with, lol. I took it straight today and it wasn't too bad. I got it all down in two swallows vs. drinking a glass of it. I hope it's ok to do it this way.


 
I only pour a little liquid in it, just enough to dissolve it. My glass is probably 2-4 ounces for 12 grams or 3 teaspoons. so I think that's it can definitely be taken this way.


----------



## berryblack

Pokahontas said:


> So I finally got my SNY Powder.  I've taken it for two days.  I'll start at 3 grams.
> 
> Funny question....does anyone just dump the powder in their mouth and chug some drink?, lol.  I don't think I can stomach mixing it in drink, I just want to swallow it and get it over with, lol.  I took it straight today and it wasn't too bad.  I got it all down in two swallows vs. drinking a glass of it.  I hope it's ok to do it this way.




This is how I do it!  I do it in 1/2 tsp amounts.  The key is to not throw it too far back because it is dusty and gets caught in your throat which brings on some serious coughing.

Ok, I finally subscribed just to say "thank you" to you gals!  I started CHL on Valentine's Day and have never felt better.  I love a good hair growth bandwagon but what really got me interested were the nerve regeneration studies with CHL.  Last year I had surgery to fix an abdominal hernia caused from birthing twins.  I've had pain in my abs since then.  I went to the dr. but  he just told me to take ibruprofen.  Anyway, a couple a days after starting CHL I was pain-free for the first time!  I have to admit that it did come back a few weeks ago (I think I strained myself while lifting weights) but it subsided again after I upped my dosage.  

My skin looks great, too and I've noticed some hair growth.  I'm waiting for someone to notice my eyelashes 'cuz I swear they are longer.  My nails are still wonky, though.  

The only thing that has been a problem is that I can't use it on my face.  Last time I broke out with an unsightly rash.  

Much love to my Chlorella Green Grrls!


----------



## alexstin

luckiestdestiny said:


> I only pour a little liquid in it, just enough to dissolve it. My glass is probably 2-4 ounces for 12 grams or 3 teaspoons. so I think that's it can definitely be taken this way.



I've been taking 8 oz for every 3 grams(and I take 9 gms!). Glad to know it dissolves just fine in less water.


----------



## Platinum

Still taking 9 grams a day. I need to try to find a better deal on the pills because I'm going through them so quickly. The powder isn't an option at the moment because I'm a truck driver and it's easier for me to take the pills.


----------



## Minty

Hey guys. I've been taking the chlorella and am now using 15g a day (which comes out to 1/8 cup). My mix is 15g chlorella, 2oz aloe juice, 1oz acai berry, 1tbsp glucosomine/condr. by wellese (Sp?) 

I then brush my teeth and drink 32oz water. Because of this my water uptake is high and I'm really only eating 2x day whereas before I was eating 3. My nails are crazy strong. Usually when they get this length, they start tearing. I was taking a multi-vitamin but the vitamin made me constipated so I stopped. I will find another "mental clarity" formula wo/the vitamin component. 

This is the end of my semester and I've been UNDER the books! I go to bed 2am and get up 5am for my ritual prayers and I may lay down but I'm right back in the books. Usually when I go all out like this I get ridiculous stress acne and but instead my old acne is clearing up.

Can't tell what's going on with the hair right now. I'm not doing length checks (self-imposed penalty) for another month or so, but it has gotten back what was lost from a big trim 3 weeks ago. 

Very happy with this. I take Source Naturals Yae.. powder. Thanks for the support girls. Much love to ya.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

alexstin said:


> I've been taking 8 oz for every 3 grams(and I take 9 gms!). Glad to know it dissolves just fine in less water.


 

I still drink tons of water, though. But when I take chlorella I use a small amount of liquid.  Water is necessary but I don't want to be drinking big green glasses of water. I just get the chlorella over with in a 2-4 ounce glass of half water half green drink and keep it moving. It also helps me to stretch my juice so that I don't have to buy too much. Later I just down tons of water to make sure my system is clearly flushing out the toxins.


----------



## Chicagodiva

Hello to my fellow green ladies,
Here's my chlorella update: I'm taking 3g daily, I have noticed fuller eyelashes.
My cycle was different *TMI* in advance! I am normally 5 days with the first day being quite heavy with flooding & clots, day 2 & 3 are normal, day 4 & 5 are very light with a couple episodes of heavy clots & flooding. This cycle I had the first 2 days heavy with more clots, but then the rest of my cycle was normal with only one episode of clotting. I kept waiting for the flooding I usually experience at the end by it didn't happen, YEA! My cramps were the same intensity. My cycle also started 2 days early which is rare for me. Sorry if this was TMI ladies, but I just wanted to share my results....


----------



## january noir

Chicagodiva said:


> Hello to my fellow green ladies,
> Here's my chlorella update: I'm taking 3g daily, I have noticed fuller eyelashes.
> My cycle was different *TMI* in advance! I am normally 5 days with the first day being quite heavy with flooding & clots, day 2 & 3 are normal, day 4 & 5 are very light with a couple episodes of heavy clots & flooding. This cycle I had the first 2 days heavy with more clots, but then the rest of my cycle was normal with only one episode of clotting. I kept waiting for the flooding I usually experience at the end by it didn't happen, YEA! My cramps were the same intensity. My cycle also started 2 days early which is rare for me. Sorry if this was TMI ladies, but I just wanted to share my results....



Not TMI - women need to discuss these things with each other (and the men out there lurking have one or more sisters, mothers, daughters, wives and girlfiriends).


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Chicagodiva said:


> Hello to my fellow green ladies,
> Here's my chlorella update: I'm taking 3g daily, I have noticed fuller eyelashes.
> My cycle was different *TMI* in advance! I am normally 5 days with the first day being quite heavy with flooding & clots, day 2 & 3 are normal, day 4 & 5 are very light with a couple episodes of heavy clots & flooding. This cycle I had the first 2 days heavy with more clots, but then the rest of my cycle was normal with only one episode of clotting. I kept waiting for the flooding I usually experience at the end by it didn't happen, YEA! My cramps were the same intensity. My cycle also started 2 days early which is rare for me. Sorry if this was TMI ladies, but I just wanted to share my results....


 
My Chlorella/Spirulina Cycle was strange.
I came on three days early, It was very heavy the first 2 days. then stopped, I was thinking yay a 2 day pain free cycle then it came back on in the night with a BANG!

It finally stopped yesterday and I am PAIN-FREE.

I'm happy about this because my cycles used to be pain-free but since having my babies I got terrible cramps and PMS...Not no more 
This is why Chl/Spr is for life, I've never felt so better.

I look radiant and my mom keeps dropping "pregnancy" hints.but i surely am not pregnant, my husband and i already have our hands full with two babies.

ohg yeah, my sister that is on chlorella and spirulina woke up with green fingernailslachen:the tips of her finger nails were green OMG i could have fainted. I laughed so hardThe only thing she does not do is consume enough water, so i'm thinking this is the problem? she cut her nails off with a quickness it looked so weird.has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Chiba_revolution

Jesus Christ... er okay where do I start, I've been using a tablespoon to weigh out my Chlorella because I don't have a teaspoon.. apparently I've been taking 6g now that would explain the constant feeling of naseua.

So I'm going to stop Chlorella for two days then buy a teaspoon and start at 3g..I thought it was odd my hair grew 1/2inch in less than two weeks...


----------



## Pooks

berryblack said:


> This is how I do it! I do it in 1/2 tsp amounts. The key is to not throw it too far back because it is dusty and gets caught in your throat which brings on some serious coughing.
> 
> Ok, I finally subscribed just to say "thank you" to you gals! I started CHL on Valentine's Day and have never felt better. I love a good hair growth bandwagon but what really got me interested were the nerve regeneration studies with CHL. Last year I had surgery to fix an abdominal hernia caused from birthing twins. I've had pain in my abs since then. I went to the dr. but he just told me to take ibruprofen. Anyway, a couple a days after starting CHL I was pain-free for the first time! I have to admit that it did come back a few weeks ago (I think I strained myself while lifting weights) but it subsided again after I upped my dosage.
> 
> My skin looks great, too and I've noticed some hair growth. I'm waiting for someone to notice my eyelashes 'cuz I swear they are longer. My nails are still wonky, though.
> 
> The only thing that has been a problem is that I can't use it on my face. Last time I broke out with an unsightly rash.
> 
> Much love to my Chlorella Green Grrls!


 
Awesome, I love the 'real medical turnaround' testimonials.  Welcome berryblack!!


----------



## Pooks

Chiba_revolution said:


> Jesus Christ... er okay where do I start, I've been using a tablespoon to weigh out my Chlorella because I don't have a teaspoon.. apparently I've been taking 6g now that would explain the constant feeling of naseua.
> 
> So I'm going to stop Chlorella for two days then buy a teaspoon and start at 3g..*I thought it was odd my hair grew 1/2inch in less than two weeks...*


 
Sorry you've been sick C_R, but thats a mini testimony right there!  Go CHL!

Greetings to all my fellow chlorellians! :bouncegre 

I'm back up to 8g now, green n regular, lots of energy, feel full and have to remind myself I need to eat - reckon this is due to my water intake which I've been very good with in the past couple of weeks.

I hope to get my ingredients for the egg shake in the next couple days and look forward to the results from the shake alongside my CHL intake.  I will post results/changes as they happen.


----------



## cupcakes

oops i accidentlay posted the same pic twice before. the results are in my siggy i gained 2 inches 
__________________


----------



## Nyssa28

OMG I'm gonna have to go back and read more pages over the weekend.  I'm picking me up some Chlorella from Whole Foods when I get off today.  This thread is wonderful!


----------



## kryolnapps

I've been slacking off the past 2 weeks because I ran out of my green powder and can't take chlorella without it, but now I'm back. I was already starting to feel sluggish. I started again at 5g and I'm making my way back to 12g or more. 

My parents are still taking it in low dosage, but my sister and her husband quit. It's weird, after taking 3g for weeks my b-i-l starting feeling nauseous and he threw up violently once and it was over for him after that. My sister just followed suit claiming she was feeling nauseous as well.

On the other end, my other sister started a couple of weeks ago and she's feeling great, apart from some stomach growlings a few times.


----------



## sheba1

I stopped taking my chlorella for a few days   I went brown, I've chipped three nails and I caught a cold!  I've learned my lesson... back on it.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

sheba1 said:


> I stopped taking my chlorella for a few days  *I went brown, I've chipped three nails and I caught a cold! I've learned my lesson..*. back on it.


 
Awe!

At least you're back Sheba1!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

cupcakes said:


> So the chlorella and the Egg shake really work! I got a relaxer last week and im touching Waist Length now check my siggy!! when I started this challenge i was mbl. My goal is Hip Length im gonna stop doing the shakes.. but continue with chlorella. im going to stay at 5G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starting length


 
Hey cupcakes how long have you been on it?


----------



## sheba1

luckiestdestiny said:


> Awe!
> 
> At least you're back Sheba1!



Oh, it's ok!  Needed whoopin, I suppose.  lol  Good to be back, LD!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

cupcakes said:


> oops i accidentlay posted the same pic twice before. the results are in my siggy i gained 2 inches
> __________________


 

You are close to waist.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Nyssa28 said:


> OMG I'm gonna have to go back and read more pages over the weekend.  I'm picking me up some Chlorella from Whole Foods when I get off today.  This thread is wonderful!



Life is much GREENER on this side! Welcome aboard!


----------



## OhmyKimB

So this egg this is just protein right? Cuz since I'm allergic to eggs maybe I can just drink a protein shake instead....


----------



## january noir

I am going on 6 weeks on Sunday and I'm up to 12g and have been for a week.   I am so focused and excited about Chlorella and what it's doing.  My concentration level is up and it's been paying off at work.  My energy is up and I am like an energizer rabbit.  I am accomplishing so many things around the house and at work.   I keep going and going and going. 

Tonight I purchased a masticating juicer so I can make my own fresh juices.  I love the Bolthouse juices, but I love beets and celery mixed with carrots.    I can make my own green juices too.  I can't wait.


----------



## prospurr4

UPDATE:  It's been 1 month, and I'm still going strong with SPR and CHL, and I'm still green.  I am up to 4 gms. SPR and 2 gms. CHL, with almost no detoxing signs; just a pimple here and there.  Once I reach 6 gms. SPR/3 gms. CHL, I will maintain at that amount...I think.

My nails are so much stronger, w/o nail polish.  Everytime I think I did something to break one of them; nope, the nail is still there; not even a nick.

I know my hair is growing because my lashes are longer, and I have to pluck my eyebrows more often.

My constipation problem is solved; I just stopped taking my calcium supplement and that did the trick.  

*Do any of you ladies take a calcium supplement, if so, how much?  I was taking 800 mg./day of calcium citrate and am beginning to wonder if I need it at all since so many foods contain calcium, either naturally or added.erplexed*

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## Jaxhair

Update:

Still green and consistent and loving it! I'm sticking to 4-6G chlor and 8-12G spir. I feel healthier and I'm full of energy. I walk a third of the way to and from work 5x/week and climb up 12 floors once a day and people are calling me mad and crazy but i'm loving it! I broke 3 nails all in one day this week though - thought they were invinsible, lol - caught 2 on a door and can't remember how I did the other but it's okay - they still look akay and are strong - I won't be complacent again! They do break when pushed, lol! I'm sure my hair's growing faster and it's noticeably thicker too. I'm trimming soon, so will track progress more closely after that..... I hope (I'm not very good at doing length checks etc).

My cycle started yesterday - this is by far the easiest AF I've had for a while - no day one aches and pains - I was at work and not once did I consider taking a pain killer like I always do on day 1. Drinking loads of water still. Unfortunately, my diet seems to be going back to what it was - still eating loads of fruit and veg but portions are gradually getting bigger - time to stop that! lus i had too many sweets at work this week - we've a patient whose father works with a decadent dessert company and he brings bags and bags of lovely GU - I ate so much yesterday, i felt sick! Problem is, once I got started, sweet and stodgy food is all I could think about. Anyway, seeing as today is family lunch, I've decided tomorrow I'm getting started on a juice and water fast. Need to get rid of cravings for sweets and stodgy food. Last did one of these in Feb, so now is a good time for another cycle - keeps me in check for 2 months or so.

Fab seeing so many new names - welcome to green! It's wonderful and you'll be amazed the amounts of colds, coughs and sniffles that pass you by! I'm an asthma and hayfever sufferer, yet I've been practically walking through pollen and city fumes for 1 hour+ 5x/wk and virtually no symptoms! A few sneezes here and there but no runny nose, runny eyes, constant coughs and blockages! Not once have I considered asking for antihistamine and inhaler prescriptions! And all I'm consistently taking is chlorella and spirullina! I thank God for natural remedies that keep us away from pharmaceuticals!

Okay, that's long enough - stay green and brightly blessed  ladies (and gents if any are lurking).


----------



## JFemme

january noir said:


> I am going on 6 weeks on Sunday and I'm up to 12g and have been for a week.   I am so focused and excited about Chlorella and what it's doing.  My concentration level is up and it's been paying off at work.  My energy is up and I am like an energizer rabbit.  I am accomplishing so many things around the house and at work.   I keep going and going and going.
> 
> T*onight I purchased a masticating juicer so I can make my own fresh juices.  I love the Bolthouse juices, but I love beets and celery mixed with carrots.    I can make my own green juices too.  I can't wait.*



Go, JN !!!!!!


----------



## alexstin

luckiestdestiny said:


> I still drink tons of water, though. But when I take chlorella I use a small amount of liquid.  Water is necessary but I don't want to be drinking big green glasses of water. I just get the chlorella over with in a 2-4 ounce glass of half water half green drink and keep it moving. It also helps me to stretch my juice so that I don't have to buy too much. Later I just down tons of water to make sure my system is clearly flushing out the toxins.



Yes, I'm still drinking water outside of the chlorella. I have now increased to 12 gms but I can't do that all at once. It makes my stomach ache. I'll have to break it up into two 6 gram cups.


----------



## alexstin

cupcakes said:


> oops i accidentlay posted the same pic twice before. the results are in my siggy i gained 2 inches
> __________________



Very nice Cupcakes! I definitely see a difference.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

january noir said:


> I am going on 6 weeks on Sunday and I'm up to 12g and have been for a week. I am so focused and excited about Chlorella and what it's doing. My concentration level is up and it's been paying off at work. My energy is up and I am like an energizer rabbit. I am accomplishing so many things around the house and at work. I keep going and going and going.
> 
> Tonight I purchased a masticating juicer so I can make my own fresh juices. I love the Bolthouse juices, but I love beets and celery mixed with carrots.  I can make my own green juices too. I can't wait.


 
You know...I have noticed better concentration.  Anyone else?


----------



## Tybi

prospurr4 said:


> *Do any of you ladies take a calcium supplement, if so, how much?  I was taking 800 mg./day of calcium citrate and am beginning to wonder if I need it at all since so many foods contain calcium, either naturally or added.erplexed*
> 
> Thanks Ladies!



Me! I do and have been *every day* consistently for the past 8 years. I take 1200mg  of a calcium citrate supplement that includes magnesium and Vitamin D for increased absorption. 

I thought I got enough too cause I love cheese other dairy, but I can feel a big and I mean big difference when I stop taking it. If I ever have to cut down on my supplements for financial reasons, I will always keep a calcium supplement over all others.


----------



## Platinum

Still taking 9 grams. I was thinking about cutting back to a smaller dosage because I wasn't eating as much as I should (I'm trying to *gain* weight). I started taking a multi vit that I used to take a few years ago and now I'm noticing that my appetite's back. Still green and feeling great.


----------



## Golden*Brown

I am definitely going order some of this! Thanks to all the people who have shared their experiences and information.


----------



## mariofmagdal

SheaM said:


> I am definitely going order some of this! Thanks to all the people who have shared their experiences and information.


 

Your life will be much GREENER


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Chiba_revolution said:


> Jesus Christ... er okay where do I start, I've been using a tablespoon to weigh out my Chlorella because I don't have a teaspoon.. apparently I've been taking 6g now that would explain the constant feeling of naseua.
> 
> So I'm going to stop Chlorella for two days then buy a teaspoon and start at 3g..I thought it was odd my hair grew 1/2inch in less than two weeks...


  I made this mistake when I first received my powder. I had heaping teaspoons even though SN doesn't say to do that. Then I got this tiny little measurer that has EXACT teaspoon measure and I realize that I had almost trippled my amount. It was good to know that I could take more, but I still cut back. At the time I was trying to go up from 3-4 and it turned out I was taking 9 with the powder. But now I'm up there anyways. At the time, though I cut back because I didnt want to jump too fast.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Nyssa28 said:


> OMG I'm gonna have to go back and read more pages over the weekend. I'm picking me up some Chlorella from Whole Foods when I get off today. This thread is wonderful!


 Join us Nyssa28!  Let us know when you start your journey.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

kryolnapps said:


> I've been slacking off the past 2 weeks because I ran out of my green powder and can't take chlorella without it, but now I'm back. I was already starting to feel sluggish. I started again at 5g and I'm making my way back to 12g or more.
> 
> My parents are still taking it in low dosage, but my sister and her husband quit. It's weird, after taking 3g for weeks my b-i-l starting feeling nauseous and he threw up violently once and it was over for him after that. My sister just followed suit claiming she was feeling nauseous as well.
> 
> On the other end, my other sister started a couple of weeks ago and she's feeling great, apart from some stomach growlings a few times.


 Too bad he didn't get a chance to read the quick start. Maybe he could've adjusted his dose. Oh well...at least you're still getting back on the horse. It's so worth it to be green.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

prospurr4 said:


> UPDATE: It's been 1 month, and I'm still going strong with SPR and CHL, and I'm still green. I am up to 4 gms. SPR and 2 gms. CHL, with almost no detoxing signs; just a pimple here and there. Once I reach 6 gms. SPR/3 gms. CHL, I will maintain at that amount...I think.
> 
> My nails are so much stronger, w/o nail polish. Everytime I think I did something to break one of them; nope, the nail is still there; not even a nick.
> 
> I know my hair is growing because my lashes are longer, and I have to pluck my eyebrows more often.
> 
> My constipation problem is solved; I just stopped taking my calcium supplement and that did the trick.
> 
> *Do any of you ladies take a calcium supplement, if so, how much? I was taking 800 mg./day of calcium citrate and am beginning to wonder if I need it at all since so many foods contain calcium, either naturally or added.erplexed*
> 
> Thanks Ladies!


 
Thanks for the testimony prospurr4.  

You know I'm wondering if the eye buggers are a sign of growth on the eye lash front besides detoxing. Like the eyes are clearing itself. Just a weird theory but I had eye buggers in the beginning when I received a little growth. Then way more, and a spurt of even more growth. I wish I had taken pics of my eyelashes before because they are just amazing. I know if I take pics, there's nothing to compare them to.


----------



## prospurr4

luckiestdestiny said:


> Thanks for the testimony prospurr4.
> 
> You know I'm wondering if the eye buggers are a sign of growth on the eye lash front besides detoxing. Like the eyes are clearing itself. Just a weird theory but I had eye buggers in the beginning when I received a little growth. Then way more, and a spurt of even more growth. I wish I had taken pics of my eyelashes before because they are just amazing. I know if I take pics, there's nothing to compare them to.



You're welcome!  You may be on the something, luckiestdestiny because I have way more eye buggers, now, than I used too.  I'm excited to see if I get even more growth, especially as I increase my intake of CHL and SPR.   Thanks!


----------



## prospurr4

tigerlily21 said:


> Me! I do and have been *every day* consistently for the past 8 years. I take 1200mg  of a calcium citrate supplement that includes magnesium and Vitamin D for increased absorption.
> 
> I thought I got enough too cause I love cheese other dairy, but I can feel a big and I mean big difference when I stop taking it. If I ever have to cut down on my supplements for financial reasons, I will always keep a calcium supplement over all others.



Thanks so much, tigerlily,for answering my question.  I am already taking 400 mgs. magnesium citrate and 2 gs. of Vitamin D3.  I stopped the calcium citrate because I was having constipation issues when I began CHL, even while drinking 90-100 oz. of water a day.  But now, I'm going to ease back into my calcium, maybe start at 400 mgs. and work myself back up to 800 mgs.


----------



## DaughterOfZion1

Hey guys! So I've on SN powder for the past month and its been great. I've missed a total of 4 days tho lol. I'm going to try to stay very consistant this month. But my skin feels and looks amazing. This is coming from someone who has battled acne all her life. My eyelashes are longer and my hair is growing in thicker. I feel like ill really get the growth come next month. I loveeeeee this stuff!!


----------



## F8THINHIM

luckiestdestiny said:


> You know...I have noticed better concentration. Anyone else?


 

Yes, LD, I have noticed better concentration.  My life is so busy and I was always feeling scattered.  Since I've been taking CHL, my plate is even more full but I am so much better organized!  

I LOVE CHL!!!  I henna my grays, but even though I haven't done a length check (I've been bunning), I have to henna frequently because the grays keep poppin'!  (I have to pluck my eyebrows and chin constantly, too)

I am maintaining at 12g daily and just started walking more to work on the weight.  I eat healthy most days, but sometimes at night the carb monster attacks and I stil cave .

I'm in with CHL for life!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

prospurr4 said:


> Thanks so much, tigerlily,for answering my question. I am already taking 400 mgs. magnesium citrate and 2 gs. of Vitamin D3. I stopped the calcium citrate because I was having constipation issues when I began CHL, even while drinking 90-100 oz. of water a day. But now, I'm going to ease back into my calcium, maybe start at 400 mgs. and work myself back up to 800 mgs.


 
In the second post, I posted mineral and vitamin composition of chlorella. Chlorella already inherently has calcium in it. The more chlorella you take, the more you up your calcium too.  You can go there and then check out the link for more details.

Calcium203.0 mg/100g


----------



## Nyssa28

How long before you all noticed the detox and hair growth process taking place?  

I bought the Yaeyama Chlorella 200 mg tablets from Whole Foods Friday and took them for the first time yesterday.  I'm starting by taking two tablets daily to get my system acclimated.


----------



## Tybi

prospurr4 said:


> Thanks so much, tigerlily,for answering my question.  I am already taking 400 mgs. magnesium citrate and 2 gs. of Vitamin D3.  I stopped the calcium citrate because I was having constipation issues when I began CHL, even while drinking 90-100 oz. of water a day.  But now, I'm going to ease back into my calcium, maybe start at 400 mgs. and work myself back up to 800 mgs.


 
 No problem!

LD is right about chlorella already containing calcium, but if you still want to take an additional supplement like I do, try one with the vitamin d and magnesium already in it. 
Calcium needs the correct ratio of vitamin d + magnesium for ultimate absorption and supplements that contain all 3 have the correct ratio. Also the magnesium will help you stay regualr through anything! I have never had any problems with irregualrity or being backed up like I did before I started taking it.

Hope that helps a little


----------



## prospurr4

luckiestdestiny said:


> In the second post, I posted mineral and vitamin composition of chlorella. Chlorella already inherently has calcium in it. The more chlorella you take, the more you up your calcium too.  You can go there and then check out the link for more details.
> 
> Calcium203.0 mg/100g



Thanks luckiestdestiny!  I read the beginning posts and saw that CHL contained calcium, but since I'm only taking 2-3 grams, I'm getting a very small amount of it.  So, that's why I asked if anyone was taking additional calcium.  Thanks for responding ladies!


----------



## prospurr4

tigerlily21 said:


> No problem!
> 
> LD is right about chlorella already containing calcium, but if you still want to take an additional supplement like I do, try one with the vitamin d and magnesium already in it.
> Calcium needs the correct ratio of vitamin d + magnesium for ultimate absorption and supplements that contain all 3 have the correct ratio. Also the magnesium will help you stay regualr through anything! I have never had any problems with irregualrity or being backed up like I did before I started taking it.
> 
> Hope that helps a little



You've helped a lot, thank you.


----------



## Candycane044

luckiestdestiny said:


> You know...I have noticed better concentration.  Anyone else?



I have also noticed better concentration!  I think it's truly amazing.



luckiestdestiny said:


> I would think so. I can't speak for swine flu but I CAN speak for the flu. It was probably somewhere in the middle of the thread when I reported a cold coming on: Sore throat, mucus, cough. The next day slightly sore throat less mucus , ocassional cough. Third day GONE.  I think it makes the immune system work better.  I know I was getting a cold because it was one of those hot warm days in NY where I dressed for hot weather only to leave class and it was super cold.  I was freezing by the time I got home as it was this icy rain mush coming down (mixture of snow and rain) and my throat was already sore. So I was like OH Boy here we go.  When I get sick that's usually a 2 week thing for me (probably becaus I'm auto immune with Graves who knows?)  anyways it only last 2 days really.



I agree with this as well.  There have been two times now when I felt like I was about to get sick but I never had a full blown cold.  This has never happened to me before.  Normally when I feel sick, it's over-and I'm sick for at least a week.

On another note, my hair has not gained an excessive amount of length since taking chlorella, but it has definitely gotten thicker. (I'd say my growth rate is still about average)  Anyways, I can't wait to see the results 6 months from now!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Candycane044 said:


> I have also noticed better concentration! I think it's truly amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this as well. There have been two times now when I felt like I was about to get sick but I never had a full blown cold. This has never happened to me before. Normally when I feel sick, it's over-and I'm sick for at least a week.
> 
> On another note, my hair has not gained an excessive amount of length since taking chlorella, but it has definitely gotten thicker. (I'd say my growth rate is still about average) Anyways, I can't wait to see the results 6 months from now!


 
At least it's getting thicker.   I can't wait to see your results in 6 months either.  Everyone is different and it works on us in our own time.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Nyssa28 said:


> How long before you all noticed the detox and hair growth process taking place?
> 
> I bought the Yaeyama Chlorella 200 mg tablets from Whole Foods Friday and took them for the first time yesterday. I'm starting by taking two tablets daily to get my system acclimated.


 
Hey Nyssa28 everyone is different in that category.  I didn't have much detox but I eat organically and had a detox program back in September.  My hair growth was good the first month and off the charts by the 3rd (this month). Everyone's different as chlorella works on the body different.  Some notice longer lashes, or thicker hair, and then hair growth so I don't want to give a specific time. Try to commit for chlorella for at least four months or more and then assess.


----------



## Chiba_revolution

*I just tried 1g of Chlorella after my 3 days of feeling sick, and within 1 hour I vomited. Help me please I don't want to stop this Cholrella is awesome...*


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Chiba_revolution said:


> *I just tried 1g of Chlorella after my 3 days of feeling sick, and within 1 hour I vomited. Help me please I don't want to stop this Cholrella is awesome...*


 
Can you take even less? What's the smallest amount you can take?  Take the TINIEST amount. Take it and drink tons of water. Do the opposite (If you've taken it with food take it without food. If you've taken it previously without take it with food). If this does not work you probably have an allergy and should discontinue. There are a small amount of people with allergies.  Also make sure you have a japanese, and NOT a chinese chlorella. They can sometimes be corrupted during the process.


----------



## january noir

LuckieDestiny - question.

How long have you been taking Chlorella?   
Who has taken it the longest so far if it's not you?


----------



## Ivy Santolina

january noir said:


> I am going on 6 weeks on Sunday and I'm up to 12g and have been for a week.   I am so focused and excited about Chlorella and what it's doing.  My concentration level is up and it's been paying off at work.  My energy is up and I am like an energizer rabbit.  I am accomplishing so many things around the house and at work.   I keep going and going and going.
> 
> Tonight I purchased a masticating juicer so I can make my own fresh juices.  I love the Bolthouse juices, but I love beets and celery mixed with carrots.    I can make my own green juices too.  I can't wait.





luckiestdestiny said:


> You know...I have noticed better concentration.  Anyone else?



Me too which is why I have my DS take it.  He's border-line ADD.


----------



## Ivy Santolina

I made a miscalculation in reporting my SPL and CHL intake.  I'm actually taking 13.5 gms per day with a 9:4.5 ratio of SPL:CHL.  I originally reported 12gms per day.  

My SO up'd his intake to 3gms per day yesterday late morning and he started feeling the chills in the early evening at about 8:00pm.  This morning he woke up with severe cramping and diarrhea.  Even now his stomach is tender.  I told him to take the second 1.5gms before bed since he took the 1st dose early in the morning.  He didn't take my advice.  I warned him the second dose may cause another detox phase and he should space them out.  But, what do I know!?!  I believe he took the second dose too close to the first one which caused the reaction.   However, I bit my tongue and didn't say, "I told you so!" when I got ready for work this morning - but I sure wanted to.  I realized he's hard-headed and he had to learn on his own.


----------



## lwilliams1922

Ivy Santolina said:


> Me too which is why I have my DS take it.  He's border-line ADD.



my dd is ADHD.  I gave it too her for a week fine once I started to increase she started throwing it up.  

I'm convinced she has some gut problems.  I will lower CHL and begin again.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

january noir said:


> LuckieDestiny - question.
> 
> How long have you been taking Chlorella?
> Who has taken it the longest so far if it's not you?


 

Over three months now. I know babydollhair was taking it years before me and always says she gets great growth from it. She takes 3 grams.  

I think it's definitely right (the article) about four months to notice huge differences.  Around now, I have eyelashes that don't need mascara (not that I wore it before lol as I don't like makeup but now I could compete with falsies).  In addition I keep having bursts of hair growth so I think I'll get to my goal of cutting off layer faster.

Also  I started in the 160  pd range (weight.  I think it was like 162-163) and now I weigh 137. 

In addition my skin is also really glowy. 

How's that for results so far. I have started noticing lots of improvements around this last stretch.


----------



## OhmyKimB

I dunno if this will help anyone. But I wasn't really able to take the 3 grams a day because it was backing me up. But I've found if I take it right before I go to sleep that it solves that problem. Plus I felt as though I was gaining weight because it was bloating me so badly and taking it before I go to sleep has helped that problem also!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

BeyondBlessed said:


> I dunno if this will help anyone. But I wasn't really able to take the 3 grams a day because it was backing me up. But I've found if I take it right before I go to sleep that it solves that problem. Plus I felt as though I was gaining weight because it was bloating me so badly and taking it before I go to sleep has helped that problem also!


 
Thanks for that tip Beyond Blessed. It can help someone who has a similar problem.


----------



## Kutie85

I'm going to try taking this again. Last time I took it for a couple weeks at night. I think it just made me feel really tired so I stopped. I want my mom to take it she had hyperthyroidism and has been having problems controlling and maintaining her weight for years. Is it safe to take for people with thyroid disease?


----------



## candita

anybody get symptoms when they miss a dose? I've been taking it for about two weeks now, and I'm slowly increasing the dosage up to 6 grams. I usually take mine at home after work (so i'm near the bathroom if needed....**Cough**) and I find if I don't take it about a certain time, I get a headache.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Kutie85 said:


> I'm going to try taking this again. Last time I took it for a couple weeks at night. I think it just made me feel really tired so I stopped. I want my mom to take it she had hyperthyroidism and has been having problems controlling and maintaining her weight for years. Is it safe to take for people with thyroid disease?


 
I have thyroid disease.  Chlorella is a food so it's safe for anyone as long as you're not allergic. Is broccoli safe for thyroid disease? It would be like asking that question. As it's not man made, there isn't a problem.  Chlorella whether powder or not is dried chlorella that has had it's cell wall broken for nutrient absorption and that's all. So it's in it's pure form.

If you're tired, that's just a detox symptom and you should ride it out.


----------



## Kiadodie

So this is my 2nd week of taking Chlorella and I increased from 1 to 2 grams this week.  My fatigue is fading. I have increased energy,my overall mood is better, and I'm sleeping soundly. I'm not sure how it effects the mood but mine is better for sure.


----------



## ladytee2

candita said:


> anybody get symptoms when they miss a dose? I've been taking it for about two weeks now, and I'm slowly increasing the dosage up to 6 grams. I usually take mine at home after work (so i'm near the bathroom if needed....**Cough**) and I find if I don't take it about a certain time, I get a headache.


 

I missed and few doses and I started breaking out.


----------



## Jhuidah

Hi ladies! I've been taking chlorella for the last month or so and lurking this thread in the meantime. I'm just going to jump right in with a couple questions, if anyone cares to answer:

-Does anyone suffer from seasonal allergies? Have you found the chlorella to be of any help? Or did it worsen your allergies?
-When you ladies mention "going green"...exactly how green? I've been going sort of an olive green the last two days (I'm up to 3 grams, plus I'm drinking at least 4 ounces or more of green drink from Trader Joe's or Bolthouse Farms daily). Is that green enough, or do I want a super dark green?

Thanks for this thread. I am really looking forward to the overall results that come with long term usage of this supplement/food. Already my skin looks fresher and healthier--sort of an internal glow.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

dodie said:


> So this is my 2nd week of taking Chlorella and I increased from 1 to 2 grams this week. My fatigue is fading. I have increased energy,my overall mood is better, and I'm sleeping soundly. I'm not sure how it effects the mood but mine is better for sure.


 
Glad your fatigue is fading.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Jhuidah said:


> Hi ladies! I've been taking chlorella for the last month or so and lurking this thread in the meantime. I'm just going to jump right in with a couple questions, if anyone cares to answer:
> 
> -Does anyone suffer from seasonal allergies? Have you found the chlorella to be of any help? Or did it worsen your allergies?
> -When you ladies mention "going green"...exactly how green? I've been going sort of an olive green the last two days (I'm up to 3 grams, plus I'm drinking at least 4 ounces or more of green drink from Trader Joe's or Bolthouse Farms daily). Is that green enough, or do I want a super dark green?
> 
> Thanks for this thread. I am really looking forward to the overall results that come with long term usage of this supplement/food. Already my skin looks fresher and healthier--sort of an internal glow.


 

If you're green you're green!  Read post #1 and #2 quick start to determine how much you'll want to take as 3 g is not even the maintanence dose suggested (though some have stayed there with good results).  

I love glowy skin. Congrats


----------



## Glamorous_chic

i've been taking it for close to 3 weeks now. i need to chart my progress in journal. i started out at 3gm, and and am now at 4gm. after the 1st day i was green. i have ibd (irritiable bowl disease) tmi i'm sure. lol but noticed that i've actually have had more solid bowel movements since taking chlorella. anyways, i was concerned, b/c i didn't experience any of the "detox" symptoms that others were experiencing, and was wondering if maybe i'd started too low of a dose. i did notice that as soon as i take it (although i'm taking a million and one vitamins now), i get really really tired. i'm not sure if the chlorella or the other medical foods or vitamins, i'm taking kelp, silica, msm, b complex, nac, and biotin. but noticed others listing fatigue as a detox symptoms.  hopefully this will start to fade soon, b/c i find i have to take it as soon as i'm ready for sleep, otherwise, i get sooo tired, and the weird vivid dreams that msm produce don't make it any better. lolol anyways, i didn't really put the pieces together that my sleepiness was probably a detox symptoms until coming back in this thread. also, just for clarification, the chlorella:spirullina ratio should be 1:2, right? thanks.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Glamorous_chic said:


> i've been taking it for close to 3 weeks now. i need to chart my progress in journal. i started out at 3gm, and and am now at 4gm. after the 1st day i was green. i have ibd (irritiable bowl disease) tmi i'm sure. lol but noticed that i've actually have had more solid bowel movements since taking chlorella. anyways, i was concerned, b/c i didn't experience any of the "detox" symptoms that others were experiencing, and was wondering if maybe i'd started too low of a dose. i did notice that as soon as i take it (although i'm taking a million and one vitamins now), i get really really tired. i'm not sure if the chlorella or the other medical foods or vitamins, i'm taking kelp, silica, msm, b complex, nac, and biotin. but noticed others listing fatigue as a detox symptoms. hopefully this will start to fade soon, b/c i find i have to take it as soon as i'm ready for sleep, otherwise, i get sooo tired, and the weird vivid dreams that msm produce don't make it any better. lolol anyways, i didn't really put the pieces together that my sleepiness was probably a detox symptoms until coming back in this thread. also, just for clarification, the chlorella:spirullina ratio should be 1:2, right? thanks.


 

Hopefully Mariofmagdal or one of the others can chime in on the ratio as I'm not taking spirulina because of Grave's disease.   As for the fatigue it will pass but you've got to go through it. Give it time.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

'Night everyone...well except me. I'm still working on my paper.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Hey there Glamorous Chic, you have the ratio correct for Spr/2 - Chl/1. Fatigue is a detox symptom, and can also be caused from caffeine taken too close to time you took your green supplements. If it is detox only, it will soon pass. If you have caffiene use you need to make sure you don't use it at the same time you take your supplements. I would wait an hour or two. Happy to be GREEN ;0)


----------



## Mik

I'm thinking of switching from the powder to the tablets since the powder made me sick. I'm really weird about vomitting, so I'm actually scared to try the powder again; but I don't want to miss out on all the benefits of "going green".

Has anyone reported getting sick after taking chlorella in pill form? Do the pills smell as strongly as the powder form?

If I do make the switch...I'm going to want to get rid of the powdered stuff, so there may be some dirt cheap chlorella on the market soon.


----------



## Pooks

Hi everyone, I'm upping to 10g of Source Naturals tabs today.  This brand seems superior to Sun, as all last week I suffered a rash which turned into several little spots just underneath my eyebrow.  I kept my water intake up, and it seems to be backing off now.  I had my first WL shake today too which I added my CHL to, so looking forward to the combined results!


----------



## Ivy Santolina

I lost my Green.  As of this point in time I'm brown and this morning I came up with a theory.  Please let me know if you agree or not.

Currently, I'm taking 0.5tsp (1.5gms) of Source Naturals Yaeyama Chlorella (CHL) and 1tsp (3gms) of Source Naturals Spirulina (SPL) 3 times a day.  That's a total of 13.5gms of green a day.  Prior to adding SPL I was only taking 4tsp (12gms) of CHL a day.  I was Green and loving it.

Lately, I've been feeling a little off.  I thought it was a combination of detox then PMS.  These feelings occurred shortly after adding SPL which is why I thought detox.  My chocolate cravings and coffee cravings came back.  Actually, any form of simple carbs was preferable to fruit and veggies.  I had to force my self to eat fresh fruit which didn't stop the cravings.  My nails didn't seem as strong.  My skin didn't seem as glowy and my mood didn't seem as happy and laid back.  All of these changes were very subtle.  However, I'm still doing better than pre-CHL.  This weekend though, my bowels didn't seem as green.  Then this morning they were completely brown.  There was no green.  Sorry about the TMI.

So upon mulling over the possible culprit and thinking about how my body's been reacting this last week, the only change I made to my regimen was lowering my CHL intake and adding SPL.  I came to the conclusion that even though I'm taking 1.5gms more green per day, the lowered CHL intake caused my issue.  I believe that when I was taking the 4tsp of CHL a day that I should have added 8tsp of SPL a day to my regimen as opposed to lowering my CHL and compensating the lowered CHL with SPL.  I also believe that the CHL is giving me something the SPL can not which is why I'm back to brown.  The 4.5gms a day of CHL I'm currently taking is not enough for me.

So what I did this morning was switch my CHL:SPL ratio from 1:2 to 2:1.  So now I'm taking 1tsp CHL and 0.5tsp SPL 3 times a day.  If I'm not green by Friday morning I will increase my CHL by another 0.5 tsp each dosage (1.5tsp per day) and keep the SPL the same amount.  I will continue increasing the CHL until I'm green.  Once I'm green then I will maintain that CHL dosage and increase my SPL intake to get back to the 1:2 ratio.  Hopefully, my Green will stay.  If not, then SPL may not be for me.

What do y'all think?

ETA:  I forgot to add that as of this point in time I feel a lot better since increasing my CHL intake.  My chocolate cravings are almost gone and I stopped craving coffee around lunch time.


----------



## prospurr4

^^ Your theory makes sense to me, *but keep in mind, this is coming from a straight-up SPR/CHL newbie.*

About 6 weeks ago, I started the 2:1 SPR/CHL, with 1gm/.5gm, which caused me to go green.  After several days, I was no longer green at that dosage.  So, I rationalized that over time, the body "gets acclimated" to a particular dosage and eventually needs more.  Now, I'm up to 4gm/2gm, which is what I need now to be green.


----------



## BeautifulFlower

For those that want to see CHL mix'd, I corrected a fotki album on how I do it. 

http://public.fotki.com/prettyfaceanb/january-2009-to-dec/chlorella/


----------



## angelstrawberry

I've been looking on this page for like 3 months now, and think i will finally purchase chlorella soon, i do have a question though. Do y'all think after maybe 4-5 months your body might get used to it and it becomes less effective? So, maybe take it for a while, then stop for a while is best?


----------



## Nice Lady

I finally ordered my chlorella/spirulina today after reading this thread. I wished I had looked at this thread earlier.  I passed it by until one night I decided to get into and read it because I saw the responses. I will let you guys know how it goes.  Also, thank you Luckydestiny for answering my questions.


----------



## Dominican09

I purchased my chlorella today!! I can't wait, I also bought, garlic pills, Biotin, Mega Tek and coconut oil!! I am determined thanks to you guys!


----------



## AllieCat0817

I am noticing what seems like alot of growth what seems like fairly recently.  I need to remeasure.  I really think CHL has alot to do with it (Swanson Vitamins Kyoto brand- very high quality and great price for 1500 tablets at $35.. and I swallow 30 of them every afternoon.. I can get 30 down in about 3 swigs very easily...).

I also do a Vatika Oil scalp massage nightly, and take MSM and Biotin as well as MaxiHair daily too.  But as soon as those run out I am sticking to just the CHL and will prolly keep the MSM.


----------



## MrsMe

Hey ladies. Reporting my recent chl effects...
Well, I am still doing the night chlorella mask every two to three days. I slacked on the application two weeks ago, but I haven't forgotten about the pics I promised you. I will post some pics at the end of the week. Promised! I had several whiteheads last week that just grew literally within hours!  So I have some new marks and the old ones are practically gone. On a more positive note, I only had two cysts within the past three weeks and my periods were light again this month.
Overall, my body has adjusted well to the powder and I can now drink it without holding my breath!  I even lick the spoon I use to mix it in my OJ...
Hair wise, I got some good growth. I took down my twists a week and a half ago and I had them on for 6 weeks. Well, my new growth is so thick that I can barely comb through it! I also think that I got about 1in. of growth, which is not bad considering the fact that I am highly stressed right now. The shedded hair was about normal for me. But my hair is so difficult to deal with right now, that I am seriously considering locking it...  I know it is considered as a style or rather as a commitment for "older" people, but I personally view it as another natural option.  I am still researching info about it and the maintenance involved but so far, I think that I will make the jump.
If you have any info on locs, or if there are any members whom I could turn to, please PM me (I don't come here as often as I should). I will keep you posted as to what my final decision will be during the next few weeks.
ETA: I'm taking 10g/day my BMs are still green and virtually scentless (sorry TMI). May 2nd marked my two month chlorella anniversary!


----------



## OhmyKimB

Hmmm I feel left out...I'm not green...not even brown green...and this is still really weird to tell other people. But I also mixed some chl in my shealoe and put it on my head...I dunno if it'll do anything special but we'll see


----------



## luckiestdestiny

BeyondBlessed said:


> Hmmm I feel left out...I'm not green...not even brown green...and this is still really weird to tell other people. But I also mixed some chl in my shealoe and put it on my head...I dunno if it'll do anything special but we'll see


 You'll get there.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mariofmagdal said:


> Hey there Glamorous Chic, you have the ratio correct for Spr/2 - Chl/1. Fatigue is a detox symptom, and can also be caused from caffeine taken too close to time you took your green supplements. If it is detox only, it will soon pass. If you have caffiene use you need to make sure you don't use it at the same time you take your supplements. I would wait an hour or two. Happy to be GREEN ;0)


 

Thanks for stepping in with the answers Mariofmagdal!  

Loving green too.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Ivy Santolina said:


> I lost my Green. As of this point in time I'm brown and this morning I came up with a theory. Please let me know if you agree or not.
> 
> Currently, I'm taking 0.5tsp (1.5gms) of Source Naturals Yaeyama Chlorella (CHL) and 1tsp (3gms) of Source Naturals Spirulina (SPL) 3 times a day. That's a total of 13.5gms of green a day. Prior to adding SPL I was only taking 4tsp (12gms) of CHL a day. I was Green and loving it.
> 
> Lately, I've been feeling a little off. I thought it was a combination of detox then PMS. These feelings occurred shortly after adding SPL which is why I thought detox. My chocolate cravings and coffee cravings came back. Actually, any form of simple carbs was preferable to fruit and veggies. I had to force my self to eat fresh fruit which didn't stop the cravings. My nails didn't seem as strong. My skin didn't seem as glowy and my mood didn't seem as happy and laid back. All of these changes were very subtle. However, I'm still doing better than pre-CHL. This weekend though, my bowels didn't seem as green. Then this morning they were completely brown. There was no green. Sorry about the TMI.
> 
> So upon mulling over the possible culprit and thinking about how my body's been reacting this last week, the only change I made to my regimen was lowering my CHL intake and adding SPL. I came to the conclusion that even though I'm taking 1.5gms more green per day, the lowered CHL intake caused my issue. I believe that when I was taking the 4tsp of CHL a day that I should have added 8tsp of SPL a day to my regimen as opposed to lowering my CHL and compensating the lowered CHL with SPL. I also believe that the CHL is giving me something the SPL can not which is why I'm back to brown. The 4.5gms a day of CHL I'm currently taking is not enough for me.
> 
> So what I did this morning was switch my CHL:SPL ratio from 1:2 to 2:1. So now I'm taking 1tsp CHL and 0.5tsp SPL 3 times a day. If I'm not green by Friday morning I will increase my CHL by another 0.5 tsp each dosage (1.5tsp per day) and keep the SPL the same amount. I will continue increasing the CHL until I'm green. Once I'm green then I will maintain that CHL dosage and increase my SPL intake to get back to the 1:2 ratio. Hopefully, my Green will stay. If not, then SPL may not be for me.
> 
> What do y'all think?
> 
> ETA: I forgot to add that as of this point in time I feel a lot better since increasing my CHL intake. My chocolate cravings are almost gone and I stopped craving coffee around lunch time.


 

I can't speak for spiruling but I think you're right about the lowering thing. CHL helps with cravings. I've read about that a lot.  don't get me wrong I've been on it for over 3 months and sometimes I crave chocolate or fries but it's not all the time that I'm craving desserts and carbs which is really a good thing.

I think upping the chl is great.  It's a win win situation health wise as it's the one with the cgf that helps the body in other ways. Not that spirulina doesn't have it's benefits too.


----------



## BrandNew

Hi ladies, I have been taking Chlorella since March and everything was going well. I have experienced more energy as reported before and everyone has told me I look like I'm losing weight!  I also showed off my new puff in the TWA Grow Out Challenge, so maybe some hair growth? I haven't been using any other growth aids.
I ran out a week ago and wasn't green anymore so I bought another bottle yesterday. I took 6 pills before I went out to eat at a Cuban restaurant. I woke up in the middle of the night feeling very sick and throwing up. I feel much better today but I was wondering if that was as a result of me taking a break from the Chlorella. Do I have to build my doses back up?


----------



## Supergirl

I've noticed that when I open a new bottle of Chlorella tabs, they are a deep, dark, rich forest green. By the time I get to the end of the bottle, they aren't nearly as dark green. Has anyone else noticed this? I wonder what causes it. I'm sure it is harmless, but I'm just curious.


----------



## Nyssa28

I'm so excited, I had my first green BM last night.  My energy level is higher than it was and my stomach feels alot lighter.  I love this stuff!


----------



## normacyri

Has anyone else noticed serious stomach pain when you overindulge a little? :fat:
I don't mean Thanksgiving diner overindulence, just eat my whole Smartone and a side of Broccoli. Lately, if I eat this much i feel thay I've just "pigged out". Is it the CHL?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*maybe oxidation?  I noticed this, too.*



Supergirl said:


> I've noticed that when I open a new bottle of Chlorella tabs, they are a deep, dark, rich forest green. By the time I get to the end of the bottle, they aren't nearly as dark green. Has anyone else noticed this? I wonder what causes it. I'm sure it is harmless, but I'm just curious.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

yep, i have.  i can not eat as much.  when i do, my stomach is super tight like i've eaten enough for 4!



normacyri said:


> Has anyone else noticed serious stomach pain when you overindulge a little? :fat:
> I don't mean Thanksgiving diner overindulence, just eat my whole Smartone and a side of Broccoli. Lately, if I eat this much i feel thay I've just "pigged out". Is it the CHL?


----------



## Supergirl

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *maybe oxidation?  I noticed this, too.*



Yeah, I speculated that it could have something to do with oxygen mixing into the bottle once opened. Thanks for responding.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks for the info...i will give it to my dd and ds and hopefully that will aid their concentration, as well.


----------



## Titansgirl

BrandNew,

I hadthe same problem with my stomach getting upset after 2 hours of taking my chl.  I have been taking chl since the begining of this thread.  I have been taking 10gm of chl & 9gm of Spr.

The last 2 days I have only taken about 4 gm of chl because I have been too busy to make my smoothie.  

Tomorrow I will lower my dosage and take 6gm of chl & 2gm of spr.  I will up my dosage by 2 gm every other day until I get back to 10gm. I will build my dosage baack up to where I was 2 days ago.


----------



## uwrong

i fell off the chlorella band wagon wasnt feeling too good and couldnt really figure out why so I stopped taking chlorella temporarily hoping to figure out what's wrong. I was sooo tired and couldnt get out of the bed in the morning... so i stopped.. im gonna get back on this weekend but im gonna take it slow this time.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Supergirl said:


> Yeah, I speculated that it could have something to do with oxygen mixing into the bottle once opened. Thanks for responding.


 co signing w/ you and bronze on this.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

uwrong said:


> i fell off the chlorella band wagon wasnt feeling too good and couldnt really figure out why so I stopped taking chlorella temporarily hoping to figure out what's wrong. I was sooo tired and couldnt get out of the bed in the morning... so i stopped.. im gonna get back on this weekend but im gonna take it slow this time.


 

You know you had to detox right?  If it's just detox get back on the wagon!  If not take your time it'll be here waiting for you.


----------



## Jaxhair

Gosh, can't catch up with all the posts here anymore, lol!

Well, I'm living on fresh juices, water, non caffeinated herbal teas, chlorella and spirulina at the moment and I'm stunned I've no detox symptoms? Last time I fasted i was pretty much bed bound. This time I'm full of energy, working as normal, walking even more (hit 20,000 steps on my pedometer yesterday! 8.7 miles!) and just generally buzzing! Starting day 4 today and I feel I could go on and on and on! I think the chlor and spir are sustaining me! Plus I'm getting so much nutrients from my veg and fruit juices, and my cravings for junk foods are pretty much gone. All I want is a pineapple - I'll gift myself with a piece today.

Green for life, that's for sure! Never felt this healthy in my life before. Never! haircare led me to this and i'm thankful. So happy and on top of the world. Usual stressors aren't stressing me any more - I just go - 'ah well' and move on being positive. Work this week has been so busy, yet so easy! 

Anyway, TGIF - looking forward to tomorrow off, so i better get ready for work, lol!


----------



## hairedity

Jaxhair said:


> Gosh, can't catch up with all the posts here anymore, lol!
> 
> Well, I'm living on fresh juices, water, non caffeinated herbal teas, chlorella and spirulina at the moment and I'm stunned I've no detox symptoms? Last time I fasted i was pretty much bed bound. This time I'm full of energy, working as normal, walking even more (hit 20,000 steps on my pedometer yesterday! 8.7 miles!) and just generally buzzing! Starting day 4 today and I feel I could go on and on and on! I think the chlor and spir are sustaining me! Plus I'm getting so much nutrients from my veg and fruit juices, and my cravings for junk foods are pretty much gone. All I want is a pineapple - I'll gift myself with a piece today.
> 
> Green for life, that's for sure! Never felt this healthy in my life before. Never! haircare led me to this and i'm thankful. So happy and on top of the world. Usual stressors aren't stressing me any more - I just go - 'ah well' and move on being positive. Work this week has been so busy, yet so easy!
> 
> Anyway, TGIF - looking forward to tomorrow off, so i better get ready for work, lol!


 

 aaawh, thnx for sharing Jaxhair.  This post is so positive and inspiring


----------



## mariofmagdal

Jaxhair said:


> Gosh, can't catch up with all the posts here anymore, lol!
> 
> Well, I'm living on fresh juices, water, non caffeinated herbal teas, chlorella and spirulina at the moment and I'm stunned I've no detox symptoms? Last time I fasted i was pretty much bed bound. This time I'm full of energy, working as normal, walking even more (hit 20,000 steps on my pedometer yesterday! 8.7 miles!) and just generally buzzing! Starting day 4 today and I feel I could go on and on and on! I think the chlor and spir are sustaining me! Plus I'm getting so much nutrients from my veg and fruit juices, and my cravings for junk foods are pretty much gone. All I want is a pineapple - I'll gift myself with a piece today.
> 
> Green for life, that's for sure! Never felt this healthy in my life before. Never! haircare led me to this and i'm thankful. So happy and on top of the world. Usual stressors aren't stressing me any more - I just go - 'ah well' and move on being positive. Work this week has been so busy, yet so easy!
> 
> Anyway, TGIF - looking forward to tomorrow off, so i better get ready for work, lol!



Thanks for this post, it is very motivational! Glad to be green for life!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Jaxhair said:


> Gosh, can't catch up with all the posts here anymore, lol!
> 
> Well, I'm living on fresh juices, water, non caffeinated herbal teas, chlorella and spirulina at the moment and I'm stunned I've no detox symptoms? Last time I fasted i was pretty much bed bound. This time I'm full of energy, working as normal, walking even more (hit 20,000 steps on my pedometer yesterday! 8.7 miles!) and just generally buzzing! Starting day 4 today and I feel I could go on and on and on! I think the chlor and spir are sustaining me! Plus I'm getting so much nutrients from my veg and fruit juices, and my cravings for junk foods are pretty much gone. All I want is a pineapple - I'll gift myself with a piece today.
> 
> Green for life, that's for sure! Never felt this healthy in my life before. Never! haircare led me to this and i'm thankful. So happy and on top of the world. Usual stressors aren't stressing me any more - I just go - 'ah well' and move on being positive. Work this week has been so busy, yet so easy!
> 
> Anyway, TGIF - looking forward to tomorrow off, so i better get ready for work, lol!


 
Thanks for checking in Jaxhair!  haven't seen you around in awhile. Don't let the thread overwhelm you as I love your posts!


----------



## Pooks

luckiestdestiny said:


> Thanks for checking in Jaxhair! haven't seen you around in awhile. Don't let the thread overwhelm you as I love your posts!


 
 Ditto


----------



## Platinum

I'm still taking 9 grams a day. I have to sneak and take my pills now  because my SO is still tripping and gets irate everytime he sees me take Chlorella.  He's still saying, "I told you before, you're gonna overdose on that ish! Stop taking so much." 

Me:  "I told you, it's natural. You can't take too much. I know some people that take more than I do."

Him: "Let me guess... Those chicks from that hair site."

Me: 

Him:  "Gimme one."

Me:wallbash:


----------



## Kiadodie

OK, this is the end of week 2 on Chlorella.  My energy was THRU the roof this week. I went to the gym with NO effort. It's like my body has so much energy to burn, I barely want to sleep at night.  
My mood has been great too and my appetite is low.


----------



## Ivy Santolina

Thanks for the advice.  And thanks to Mariofmagdel for PM'ing me.  When I went brown I went a little nutty.  So the validation and sanity check was much needed.

I'm now green so my CHL was too low.  Tonight I will up my SPL intake to get the 2:1 ratio.



prospurr4 said:


> ^^ Your theory makes sense to me, *but keep in mind, this is coming from a straight-up SPR/CHL newbie.*
> 
> About 6 weeks ago, I started the 2:1 SPR/CHL, with 1gm/.5gm, which caused me to go green.  After several days, I was no longer green at that dosage.  So, I rationalized that over time, the body "gets acclimated" to a particular dosage and eventually needs more.  Now, I'm up to 4gm/2gm, which is what I need now to be green.



Acclimation never occurred to me so thanks for bringing it up.  If it happens I will know what to do.



luckiestdestiny said:


> I can't speak for spiruling but I think you're right about the lowering thing. CHL helps with cravings. I've read about that a lot.  don't get me wrong I've been on it for over 3 months and sometimes I crave chocolate or fries but it's not all the time that I'm craving desserts and carbs which is really a good thing.
> 
> I think upping the chl is great.  It's a win win situation health wise as it's the one with the *cgf* that helps the body in other ways. Not that spirulina doesn't have it's benefits too.



Yep - I was feeling so good I took the CGF for granted and forgot that SPL doesn't have it.  That's what I didn't take into consideration when I lowered my dosage.


----------



## OhmyKimB

I didn't take my chlorella last night. I don't know why. I woke up this morning so dizzy. And my allergies I forgot I had are kicking in. Never again. This is a hot mess.


----------



## OhmyKimB

Hey! I'm starting to get green!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

BeyondBlessed said:


> Hey! I'm starting to get green!


 

Congratulations BeyondBlessed!


----------



## Golden*Brown

So I started taking it last night.(powder form) It had a very familiar smell that I couldn't place. I think that it smells like my indigo powder! Maybe it's just me. I took a 1/2 teaspoon last night and this morning. I was thinking about taking 1 more tonight. I haven't experienced and side effects yet.


----------



## MonaRae

I moved back down to 6g.  I running thru my supply too fast and didn't notice any differences.  I hope to get the powder form soon.


----------



## Jaxhair

thanks ladies, and you're welcome! i've been so busy lately, but i do try to lurk occassionally. i miss 2 days and there are pages lol! anyway, I'm good! day 5 of my 'detox' and i'm still okay - no debilitating symptoms still??? must be regular chlor and spir..... i probably detox aplenty with them anyway, hence this is easy? plus peeps at work seem stunned i feel i need to detox as i supposedly always eat so healthy. i felt though that my palate needed resetting after the easter when i had so much sweet and stodge it's all i craved afterwards! Plus my weight seemed to be at a plateau - kicked it up a notch, so i'll start eating again but will stay with raw fruit and veg mostly as hurray! that's all I'm craving right now! could kill for a piece of pineapple!

i'm pretty sure now my hair has grown thicker and length is good too. i need a trim soon, sigh and i'll start monitoring my progress closely after that. wanna keep twisting and braiding for ease of handling - we've been at some loggerheads lately, my hair and i, hence the need for trimming. need to protective style for a few weeks.

green sure keeps me going! i love it! in it for life!

have a fab weekend ladies!!!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Platinum said:


> I'm still taking 9 grams a day. I have to sneak and take my pills now  because my SO is still tripping and gets irate everytime he sees me take Chlorella.  He's still saying, "I told you before, you're gonna overdose on that ish! Stop taking so much."
> 
> Me:  "I told you, it's natural. You can't take too much. I know some people that take more than I do."
> 
> Him: "Let me guess... Those chicks from that hair site."
> 
> Me:
> 
> Him:  "Gimme one."
> 
> Me:wallbash:


----------



## luckiestdestiny

BeyondBlessed said:


> I didn't take my chlorella last night. I don't know why. I woke up this morning so dizzy. And my allergies I forgot I had are kicking in. Never again. This is a hot mess.


 

My asthma is still around...but it's always bad so I guess chlorella can't cure it over night. But my allergies have waved goodbye and flown the coop.

If I could feed this stuff to everyone door to door I would because it's just so good!  Okay I went a little batty lol! I checked myself.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

SheaM said:


> So I started taking it last night.(powder form) It had a very familiar smell that I couldn't place. I think that it smells like my indigo powder! Maybe it's just me. I took a 1/2 teaspoon last night and this morning. I was thinking about taking 1 more tonight. I haven't experienced and side effects yet.


 
Were you taking the pills before? Either way welcome (or welcome again)!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Jaxhair said:


> thanks ladies, and you're welcome! i've been so busy lately, but i do try to lurk occassionally. i miss 2 days and there are pages lol! anyway, I'm good! day 5 of my 'detox' and i'm still okay - no debilitating symptoms still??? must be regular chlor and spir..... i probably detox aplenty with them anyway, hence this is easy? plus peeps at work seem stunned i feel i need to detox as i supposedly always eat so healthy. i felt though that my palate needed resetting after the easter when i had so much sweet and stodge it's all i craved afterwards! Plus my weight seemed to be at a plateau - kicked it up a notch, so i'll start eating again but will stay with raw fruit and veg mostly as hurray! that's all I'm craving right now! *could kill for a piece of pineapple*!
> 
> i'm pretty sure now my hair has grown thicker and length is good too. i need a trim soon, sigh and i'll start monitoring my progress closely after that. wanna keep twisting and braiding for ease of handling - we've been at some loggerheads lately, my hair and i, hence the need for trimming. need to protective style for a few weeks.
> 
> green sure keeps me going! i love it! in it for life!
> 
> have a fab weekend ladies!!!!


 Now you've got me wanting to head up to wholefoods and it's almost 6 a.m! I haven't had pineapple in forever. I am SOOO getting some today.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

No body else mention food, okay? I'm a foodie. Next thing you know I'll be getting pineapple and sushi, or pineapple and pasta, or whatever. Just don't put that suggestion in my head.  It's a good thing that chlorella keeps me in check (with the amount I eat).


----------



## Amour

This is a long thread, is there a recap of the benefits people are having with Chlorella somewhere within this thread? If so where? and if no, would someone pretty please post the obtained benefits.

Thanks a mill


----------



## Glamorous_chic

hi everyone!! well, i've been incorpertaing the chl;spi ratio of 2:1, but almost felt like my math off. i originally bought the tablets of both chlorella and spirillina, and have upped my dose of chlorella up to 4gm for the past week, and plan on upping it to 5gm this week or next week, but to maintain the 2:1 ratio for 4gm of chlorella, i've had to take 16 tabs of the 500mg spirullina. i had to do the math a couple of times, b/c i though i'd miscalculated. so, anyways i just ran out of the spirilinna tabs, but bought the powder so i wouldn't have to take sooo many tabs. i also went by a couple of vitamin shoppes to buy the chlorella powder, but non of the ones i went to in maryland seem to carry the powder. they ordered it for me, so hopefully it'll be in soon. i've already been waiting a week. and is it possible i'm still detoxing? yesterday at work, i felt sooo sick, and nauseated and had to take a bunch of tums.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Glamorous_chic said:


> hi everyone!! well, i've been incorpertaing the chl;spi ratio of 2:1, but almost felt like my math off. i originally bought the tablets of both chlorella and spirillina, and have upped my dose of chlorella up to 4gm for the past week, and plan on upping it to 5gm this week or next week, but to maintain the 2:1 ratio for 4gm of chlorella, i've had to take 16 tabs of the 500mg spirullina. i had to do the math a couple of times, b/c i though i'd miscalculated. so, anyways i just ran out of the spirilinna tabs, but bought the powder so i wouldn't have to take sooo many tabs. i also went by a couple of vitamin shoppes to buy the chlorella powder, but non of the ones i went to in maryland seem to carry the powder. they ordered it for me, so hopefully it'll be in soon. i've already been waiting a week. and is it possible i'm still detoxing? yesterday at work, i felt sooo sick, and nauseated and had to take a bunch of tums.


 
If anyone is autoimmune and taking spirulina please read my previous post about that or pm me.  I decided not to but it's a personal choice. It can restimulate your immune system (and cause it to attack) or it can help it. So it's up to you. I am not saying that you are autoimmune, I just thought I should mention this for the future joinees as I know the old school gang already knows and made their choices accordingly. As for me, I'm just on chlorella as I have grave's.

If you don't have an illness that can flare up, then it could just be detox, as the chlorella and spirulina are hard core.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

I posted a huge article but here's another about the Spirulina.  And there are others that say the opposite so make up your mind accordingly.  I don't want to be a downer. I just want everyone to be safe:

This is by Dr Ray Sahelian:

http://www.raysahelian.com/spirulina.html

Spirulina and the Immune System
Apparently spirulina has the ability to stimulate the immune system which could be beneficial in some individuals, and potentially harmful in those who already have an overactive immune system or an autoimmune condition. Therefore, spirulina is not advised to be taken regularly for those who have lupus, autoimmune thyroiditis, pemphigus vulgaris, and other such conditions.


----------



## babydollhair

Amour said:


> This is a long thread, is there a recap of the benefits people are having with Chlorella somewhere within this thread? If so where? and if no, would someone pretty please post the obtained benefits.
> 
> Thanks a mill




I think Luckiest posted alot of good information on the first page of this thread. I have experienced several health benefits i believe from using chlorella, such as improved vision, energy and a stronger immune system. It also helps my hair grow faster and eyelashes and improves my skin. I use to take 3 grams daily . I think that worked well for me because i am pretty petite and am health conscious anyway. I recently upped it to 6 grams. There are testimonials all throughout this thread of how it has helped ppl in different ways.  HTH


----------



## MrsMe

It's official! I have allergies! I don't have the whole itchy eyes, throat and sneezing, but I have itchy EARS! It started last year and at first I thought it was an ear infection, but my sister told me it must be allergies (her and my brother have all the typical allergy symptoms) and that it may get worse...I hope not. My ears started itching a lot again yesterday and I could barely stand it!
Back to the chl.... I can only drink with OJ! I tried it w/ apple juice and I could barely drink the whole thing. I'm going to take pics of my skin and post the b/f and a/f chl mask in a while. See ya!
ETA: My skin is really looking bad... I don't see any improvement because I had a flare out last week... I don't know if it's getting any better at all.  Ok, here goes the before chlorella mask pics taken on 04/23... (please don't be mean... I usually don't show my face in public like that...)  The first two are my crazy right side, then the next two are my left side and finally my forehead.
Note: I have taken the pictures without flash because when I used it, the pictures would not show my skin as it really is. So sorry if they are not all clear and bright.

Pics removed


----------



## MrsMe

And here are the after chl mask (applied at night every other day for 3 weeks) taken this morning...
ETA: The first two are my right side, the next two are my left side and the last one is my forehead. I think that my forehead is the only area that has improved... Again no flash, to render a better idea of the situation.
I feel so ugly right now, it's not even funny 
Pics removed


----------



## danigurl18

What do you put in the Chl mask?


----------



## MrsMe

danigurl18 said:


> What do you put in the Chl mask?


 I mixed it with honey, cinnamon and lemon juice.


----------



## exubah

Well I took my first 3g of Chlorella on Saturday and had my first green BM today!!! (Can't believe it happened overnight!!!....sorry I know TMI).  I am pretty petite (5' 0") so maybe it does not take much for my body to process.  I will continue at the 3g everyday for a few weeks to see how it goes before I attempt any increase in dosage.....My SO and his friend were laughing at my "swamp juice" and were grossed out by the fact that I was actually drinking it!...My SO thought it was another hair product I had delivered to his house   It took probably about 24 oz or more of water for me to drink all of the 3g...I have to work on that.  I was peeing every 3-5 minutes for about half an hour (liquid just flows through me!)....Anyway I can't wait to reap the health benefits


----------



## jayjamlov

YIPPEE!!!! YIPPEE!!!! YIPPEE!!!! I finally read all 441 pages, Whew. Thanks LD for starting this thread and much thanks to all the ladies for all your research, input and positive support. The testimonials have been awesome and I am so looking forward to joining the Green Family. I've ordered the SN Yaeyama 600 pills and 4 oz powder. I will post once I get them and will continue to update regularly.


Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

exubah said:


> Well I took my first 3g of Chlorella on Saturday and had my first green BM today!!! (Can't believe it happened overnight!!!....sorry I know TMI). I am pretty petite (5' 0") so maybe it does not take much for my body to process. I will continue at the 3g everyday for a few weeks to see how it goes before I attempt any increase in dosage.....My SO and his friend were laughing at my "swamp juice" and were grossed out by the fact that I was actually drinking it!...My SO thought it was another hair product I had delivered to his house  It took probably about 24 oz or more of water for me to drink all of the 3g...I have to work on that. I was peeing every 3-5 minutes for about half an hour (liquid just flows through me!)....Anyway I can't wait to reap the health benefits


 

Congrats Exubah on going green!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

jayjamlov said:


> YIPPEE!!!! YIPPEE!!!! YIPPEE!!!! I finally read all 441 pages, Whew. Thanks LD for starting this thread and much thanks to all the ladies for all your research, input and positive support. The testimonials have been awesome and I am so looking forward to joining the Green Family. I've ordered the SN Yaeyama 600 pills and 4 oz powder. I will post once I get them and will continue to update regularly.
> 
> 
> Thanks again to everyone.


 
Welcome to the green family jayjamlov!  Glad we could help you to decided to join the Chlorellay party!

And wow!  You read them all?  Wow!  I mean I have, but I've been here since the beginning so congrats to you for that.  

I just know you'll love being green and will look forward to the benefits.


----------



## FloweringSakura

My chlorella finally arrived today! I'm so excited, I need an energy boost. 
I will be starting out at 2 grams a day added to my green smoothie. 

Thanks for this thread luckiestdestiny


----------



## exubah

I now have three of my co-workers on the Green Train!!!.......ummm yeah some of them actually jumped on that train before I did and *I* introduced the info to them  oke:


----------



## berryblack

perlenoire83 said:


> ETA: My skin is really looking bad... I don't see any improvement because I had a flare out last week...



Last year I started breaking out--even worse than when I went through puberty!  It was horrible.  I kept trying different acne remedies and it seemed my skin just got worse.  

One of the many reasons I wanted to take chlorella was to benefit my skin.  I was still breaking out when I started it in February.  Then I read Sheba1's post about exfoliating with vinegar and baking soda, using cetaphil, etc.  To my delight, my face cleared right up.  I thought it was a fluke but even when my period came, my skin stayed pretty clear.  

Anyway, its worth a try if you haven't already.  Btw, chlorella masks did NOT work for me--gave me rashes and zits.  Maybe if you cut down on them, you would see even more improvement... A little may go a long way with chlorella.


----------



## Nyssa28

perlenoire83 said:


> And here are the after chl mask (applied at night every other day for 3 weeks) taken this morning...
> ETA: The first two are my right side, the next two are my left side and the last one is my forehead. I think that my forehead is the only area that has improved... Again no flash, to render a better idea of the situation.
> I feel so ugly right now, it's not even funny


 

I see an improvement.  Have you ever tried tea tree oil soap?  I use it and it has worked wonders on my skin.


----------



## Tybi

Hey ladies just reporting in. Still holding at 6g, really need to increase it though. My period came last week right on time and last *2 *days! That alone would keep me on this stuff! 
My skin is still glowing, I noticed it in the mirror the other day when I was getting ready. 
Also my nails seem to come back over night. I keep them filed low for my job, and I have to file them every couple of days. 

Anyway, I have been able to cut down on my other supplements, just this, calcium, and omega 3-6-9. I feel so good. After taking the powder, I prefer it to the pills, It almost feels like a meal replacement when I mix it with the Bolthouse Green Drink. Problem is is that I can't seem to find it stocked in the stores, everyone just carries the pills


----------



## nc cutie

perlenoire83 said:


> I mixed it with honey, cinnamon and lemon juice.


 

This is not chlorella related but I feel your pain about acne. I was gonna buy this for my sister- juice beauty--one of the LCHF ladies recommend it she talks about it on her blog here is the link http://www.scandalousbeautyonline.com/


----------



## Glamorous_chic

i think i'm going to have to step off the chlorella train for now. i may return eventually however. i was feeling kind of bad on friday, feeling nauseated, but started feeling better when i took some tums. saturday and sunday were much better. and i skipped friday and startday, b/c of how bad i felt friday. i'd been taking 3gm for 3 weeks then increased to 4gm a week ago,  i started back sunday at my starting dose of 3gm, but woke out of my sleep feeling nauseated. nothing would come out, but the feeling kept waking me out of my sleep until i finally vomitted. then allday today i've been feeling bad as well. i think i'm going to stop taking this for a while. i definently can't be at work feeling tired and sick. it was good while it lasted at least. lol. and i did notice clearer and brighter skin that had a "glow" to it.


----------



## venusd

Hi Everyone I'm new and I'm Green


----------



## Tybi

venusd said:


> Hi Everyone I'm new and I'm Green



Hi! You are brand new!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Glamorous_chic said:


> i think i'm going to have to step off the chlorella train for now. i may return eventually however. i was feeling kind of bad on friday, feeling nauseated, but started feeling better when i took some tums. saturday and sunday were much better. and i skipped friday and startday, b/c of how bad i felt friday. i'd been taking 3gm for 3 weeks then increased to 4gm a week ago, i started back sunday at my starting dose of 3gm, but woke out of my sleep feeling nauseated. nothing would come out, but the feeling kept waking me out of my sleep until i finally vomitted. then allday today i've been feeling bad as well. i think i'm going to stop taking this for a while. i definently can't be at work feeling tired and sick. it was good while it lasted at least. lol. and i did notice clearer and brighter skin that had a "glow" to it.


 

Glamourous_chic please see post 1 about vomitting before you quit. It may help!


----------



## exubah

Okkkkaayyyy.....so I took 3g at work today after lunch and boy did my tummy start to bubble..........went to the bathroom and it was EXPLOSIVE!!!! ....I was sssooo embarrassed because the walls in our office trailer at the construction site are paper thin!!!........I guess the good thing is that I am still green and very regular ....I don't know if I should be taking Chlorella at work though


----------



## luckiestdestiny

danigurl18 said:


> What do you put in the Chl mask?


 

You can also check post #2 at the bottom I added everyone's chl masks to the post.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

exubah said:


> Okkkkaayyyy.....so I took 3g at work today after lunch and boy did my tummy start to bubble..........went to the bathroom and it was EXPLOSIVE!!!! ....I was sssooo embarrassed because the walls in our office trailer at the construction site are paper thin!!!........I guess the good thing is that I am still green and very regular ....I don't know if I should be taking Chlorella at work though


 

Sorry...
now that I got that out of my system...
make sure you're not increasing too fast so that your system adjusts to it. HTH. If you need to you might consider lowering your dose for a few weeks and then slowly increasing.


----------



## HealthyHair2007

Hi Ladies,
I have three days to go before I am back on the bandwagon heavy. I ended up not really falling off. I just cut back to 3g's each in pill form. It seems the pills aren't as strong as the powerder...MHO. I like the convenience of the pills.
Keep it up ladies....


----------



## cutenss

Hi Greenies 
My one month update:

I started my journey on April 2nd, with 2g Chlorella/4g Spirulina.  It took me about a week to become "green".  I then increased my dosage to 4g C/6g S respectively.  I am now currently at 8g C/12g S.  The things I have noticed is longer lashes.  My nails were long, but I had a setback.  I think it was the nail polish I was using.  My skin is a little better.  My mom actually complimented me on my skin.  She thought I had makeup on!  That was nice, because I am self-conscious about my skin.  She bought her greens today.  I have a liitle more energy, but I am not bouncing off walls.  I have noticed that my hair is thicker, silkier and shiner.  But I will attribute some of that to my hair care regimen.  Overall I think that being is good for me.  I am taking the changes as they come, because I am doing this life, and not instant gratification.  Since I am 40, I need to pay more attention to my inner beauty (my health).  That inturn will gve me more natural outer beauty (smooth skin, health hair and strong nails).  Thanks to LD and all other posters for sharing.

Its good being green.  See ya in a month


----------



## cutenss

:bouncegre


----------



## luckiestdestiny

cutenss said:


> Hi Greenies
> My one month update:
> 
> I started my journey on April 2nd, with 2g Chlorella/4g Spirulina. It took me about a week to become "green". I then increased my dosage to 4g C/6g S respectively. I am now currently at 8g C/12g S. The things I have noticed is longer lashes. My nails were long, but I had a setback. I think it was the nail polish I was using. My skin is a little better. My mom actually complimented me on my skin. She thought I had makeup on! That was nice, because I am self-conscious about my skin. She bought her greens today. I have a liitle more energy, but I am not bouncing off walls. I have noticed that my hair is thicker, silkier and shiner. But I will attribute some of that to my hair care regimen. Overall I think that being is good for me. I am taking the changes as they come, because I am doing this life, and not instant gratification. Since I am 40, I need to pay more attention to my inner beauty (my health). That inturn will gve me more natural outer beauty (smooth skin, health hair and strong nails). Thanks to LD and all other posters for sharing.
> 
> Its good being green. See ya in a month


 

Great testimonial!  It IS good being green.  Sounds like chlorella is treating you right.


----------



## *Michelle*

How is the Trader Joe brand Green Drink in terms of quality, thickness, flavor etc? I have tried Bolthouse and like the flavor. Yesterday I had Green Machine and liked it better...not as thick. Thanks!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Glamorous_chic said:


> i think i'm going to have to step off the chlorella train for now. i may return eventually however. i was feeling kind of bad on friday, feeling nauseated, but started feeling better when i took some tums. saturday and sunday were much better. and i skipped friday and startday, b/c of how bad i felt friday. i'd been taking 3gm for 3 weeks then increased to 4gm a week ago, i started back sunday at my starting dose of 3gm, but woke out of my sleep feeling nauseated. nothing would come out, but the feeling kept waking me out of my sleep until i finally vomitted. then allday today i've been feeling bad as well. i think i'm going to stop taking this for a while. i definently can't be at work feeling tired and sick. it was good while it lasted at least. lol. and i did notice clearer and brighter skin that had a "glow" to it.


 
i personally think you started at a high dose, maybe you could've started at 0.5 grams and increased weekly? 

were you drinking loads of water?


----------



## Blaque*Angel

venusd said:


> Hi Everyone I'm new and I'm Green


 

welcome to LHCF  and welcome to the chlorella party


----------



## jerseygurl

Hey ladies. I went on vacation to Nigeria for a month and wasn't able to get the tablets before I left so now I'm back at square one. i've just started with 1.5g and will gradually increase to avoid any side effects.

Missed being green though


----------



## taz007

Ok, I have been using Chlorella for about a month and my skin is .... shiny? 

I am unsure of how to explain it.  My skin looks oily but it is not oily to the touch.  Is this what you gals are calling the "glow"?  

I will so NOT be posting pictures 'cause I am NOT glowing that much.  I have taken before pics and will post after pics in 6 months.

Now if I can stop biting my nails long enough to see if they can grow ....


----------



## prospurr4

UPDATE:  It's been almost 2 months, and I'm currently at 6g SPR/3g CHL and will hold at this amount; BMs are still green.

Negative side effects have been minimal; primarily new pimples on my face everytime I step up my dose...a gram at a time.  Now, I have a few on my face that I am waiting to clear up, but it has been worth it because:

1) I have fast-growing, hard nails that I have to cut because I don't like my nails too long. 

2) I have an amazing amount of new growth at 10 weeks post; I can't wait until my touchup at 14 weeks to see how much length I have gained.

3) Cellulite on my body is practically nonexistent.  

4)  I used to have dark circles under my eyes...well they're gone!

5)  Even with the pimples, my skin is glowing and will be outstanding after the pimples heal.  

Recently, I started my son on 2g SPR/1g CHL, and I am working on DH. 

Thanks ladies for all of your input; this is such a beneficial thread. 

ETA:  Oh, I forgot to tell ya'll about my eyelashes.  They are so long that I don't even wear mascara during the week (for work) anymore.  I just use it on the weekends for super long and thick lashes!


----------



## jaded_faerie

ughhh I need to get back on this.  After my pills finished in April, I never restocked.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

jerseygurl said:


> Hey ladies. I went on vacation to Nigeria for a month and wasn't able to get the tablets before I left so now I'm back at square one. i've just started with 1.5g and will gradually increase to avoid any side effects.
> 
> Missed being green though


 At least your back!  Hope you had fun in Nigeria.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

prospurr4 said:


> UPDATE: It's been almost 2 months, and I'm currently at 6g SPR/3g CHL and will hold at this amount; BMs are still green.
> 
> Negative side effects have been minimal; primarily new pimples on my face everytime I step up my dose...a gram at a time. Now, I have a few on my face that I am waiting to clear up, but it has been worth it because:
> 
> 1) I have fast-growing, hard nails that I have to cut because I don't like my nails too long.
> 
> 2) I have an amazing amount of new growth at 10 weeks post; I can't wait until my touchup at 14 weeks to see how much length I have gained.
> 
> 3) Cellulite on my body is practically nonexistent.
> 
> 4) I used to have dark circles under my eyes...well they're gone!
> 
> 5) Even with the pimples, my skin is glowing and will be outstanding after the pimples heal.
> 
> Recently, I started my son on 2g SPR/1g CHL, and I am working on DH.
> 
> Thanks ladies for all of your input; this is such a beneficial thread.
> 
> ETA: Oh, I forgot to tell ya'll about my eyelashes. They are so long that I don't even wear mascara during the week (for work) anymore. I just use it on the weekends for super long and thick lashes!


 
This is definitely a wonderful testimony!  I hope it will inspire others to "wait it out" so to speak and let chlorella get to work! Congrats on all the progress.


----------



## dplyrooted

I love this stuff
I've been taking it for a month
I just started taking spirulina 2 days ago, and I started on the papaya enzymes because I am still having breakouts.  The breakouts were under control while I was on the pill, but when I ran out of the pills and switched to the powder, the same gram amounts I started breaking out again.  My snl told me about the enzymes you can get from raw milk, so I am going to look into purchasing a share of a cow so that I can start getting that, and I won't have to worry about the papaya enzymes because the raw milk has enzymes out the gazoo.


----------



## NuBraveHeart

hola!  after poring over about 200 of the 444 pages here, doing my own research, and PMing with luckiest and barbiedollhair, i'm one of the newest members to the chlorella party.  i ordered my source naturals powered chlorella over the weekend and hope to receive it sometime this week.  

i'm hoping to see improvements in my nails and hair, as well as my skin, blood pressure and immune system.  i'm tired of being sick all the time.  wish me luck.


----------



## mariofmagdal

NuBraveHeart said:


> hola!  after poring over about 200 of the 444 pages here, doing my own research, and PMing with luckiest and barbiedollhair, i'm one of the newest members to the chlorella party.  i ordered my source naturals powered chlorella over the weekend and hope to receive it sometime this week.
> 
> i'm hoping to see improvements in my nails and hair, as well as my skin, blood pressure and immune system.  i'm tired of being sick all the time.  wish me luck.



Welcome! Life is GREENER on this side!


----------



## Kurlee

i dunno if it's chlorella or not, but i find that I CANNOT get full blown sick.  Whenever the seasons change I always get a little "cold". I had that weird feeling in my throat and that;s it. No stuffiness, sneezing, coughing. It's odd...........  Also, I see scars that I have had for years, smoothing down and lightening up; blending with my skin. It's so weird........
My lashes are out of this world and my nails and hair are so on point. I have always had easy to break nails. Now they feel like teflon.  I love chlorella, just hate the nausea I feel when I go through detox whenever I up my dose. I'm currently at 6 grams.


----------



## Pooks

Kurlee said:


> i dunno if it's chlorella or not, but i find that *I CANNOT get full blown sick. Whenever the seasons change I always get a little "cold". I had that weird feeling in my throat and that;s it. No stuffiness, sneezing, coughing. It's odd...........* Also, I see scars that I have had for years, smoothing down and lightening up; blending with my skin. It's so weird........
> My lashes are out of this world and my nails and hair are so on point. I have always had easy to break nails. Now they feel like teflon. I love chlorella, just hate the nausea I feel when I go through detox whenever I up my dose. I'm currently at 6 grams.


 
I have had the same experience girl.  Its not odd, its not strange, its the beauty of being GREEN!!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

NuBraveHeart said:


> hola! after poring over about 200 of the 444 pages here, doing my own research, and PMing with luckiest and barbiedollhair, i'm one of the newest members to the chlorella party. i ordered my source naturals powered chlorella over the weekend and hope to receive it sometime this week.
> 
> i'm hoping to see improvements in my nails and hair, as well as my skin, blood pressure and immune system. i'm tired of being sick all the time. wish me luck.


 
Wishing you all the best. Welcome to the Chlorella Party NuBraveHeart!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

jaded_faerie said:


> ughhh I need to get back on this. After my pills finished in April, I never restocked.


 

How could you? Okay I'm over the shock.  We all fall off the horse, but it's important to get back on.


----------



## Pooks

I am still going strong with my CHL ladies, I've incorporated half my daily dose into the egg shake I'm now having in the AM, and my skin is improving daily!  Softer, clearer, dark spots fading.  Between the CGF in CHL and the wheatgerm oil and all the good stuff in my other shake ingredients, I'm well on my way to beautiful skin!


----------



## Ltown

Greeting Ladies, I've been following your thread and have been taking source natural for 2 months. I was taking 5 pills a day and recent  took the recommended 10 but had totally opposite effect. I took 5 in Mon morning then 5 that night and itch like crazy. Well I did not know what was wrong because I have eczema so I assume it was something I put on my skin. So only took 5 Tues because I forgot but Wed I did the am/pm  10 pills that day and itch like crazy. Now reading the thread you say it's detox but unfortunately I itch/scratch like crazy so what would you recommendation? I increase the dosage because I was not getting the movement everyday. But with irritable bowels syndrome it might be the  chlorella just won't move me.


----------



## dplyrooted

I have noticed that my skin is softer
althought he acne is still there but it seems to be getting better with the enzymes
I have also noticed that I wasn't going like I thought I would go, but since starting on the spurlina I'm going like crazy, not diarrhea, but 2-3 times a day.


----------



## lwilliams1922

it's time for my CHL update....
I've been taking CHL for about 6 weeks now up to about 12 grams a day.  The only other thing I take is about 1000 mg of magnesium.
 ( to keep things moving).  My hair growth is still down to a CRAWL but I've seen enough other benefits to make CHL a keeper.

The biggest thing so far is my cycle.  It had been getting VERY heavy since last year.  Well this last time it went from 5 days with the first  3 being out of control with flow to 3-4 days with MUCH lighter flow.

Next on my list is the overall health.  I just feel stronger.  We had a stomach bug come in and knock down DH and one of  my little ones.  That one passed me by and I am glad (after watching what it did to DH).


----------



## luckiestdestiny

lwilliams1922 said:


> it's time for my CHL update....
> I've been taking CHL for about 6 weeks now up to about 12 grams a day. The only other thing I take is about 1000 mg of magnesium.
> ( to keep things moving). My hair growth is still down to a CRAWL but I've seen enough other benefits to make CHL a keeper.
> 
> The biggest thing so far is my cycle. It had been getting VERY heavy since last year. Well this last time it went from 5 days with the first 3 being out of control with flow to 3-4 days with MUCH lighter flow.
> 
> Next on my list is the overall health. I just feel stronger. We had a stomach bug come in and knock down DH and one of my little ones. That one passed me by and I am glad (after watching what it did to DH).


 
Sounds like you have some good results. Hang in there on the hair results. Its working where it needs to first. It'll get there.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

ltown said:


> Greeting Ladies, I've been following your thread and have been taking source natural for 2 months. I was taking 5 pills a day and recent took the recommended 10 but had totally opposite effect. I took 5 in Mon morning then 5 that night and itch like crazy. Well I did not know what was wrong because I have eczema so I assume it was something I put on my skin. So only took 5 Tues because I forgot but Wed I did the am/pm 10 pills that day and itch like crazy. Now reading the thread you say it's detox but unfortunately I itch/scratch like crazy so what would you recommendation? I increase the dosage because I was not getting the movement everyday. But with irritable bowels syndrome it might be the chlorella just won't move me.


 You might need to take something to get you moving. If you're not moving w/ the chlorella you could be too high too soon for your body. I'd drop back down to the five and increase by one every couple of weeks. You may be one of the ones who has a very sensitive body and you don't want to overdo it!  Slow and steady and you'll still get there!


----------



## Ltown

luckiestdestiny said:


> You might need to take something to get you moving. If you're not moving w/ the chlorella you could be too high too soon for your body. I'd drop back down to the five and increase by one every couple of weeks. You may be one of the ones who has a very sensitive body and you don't want to overdo it! Slow and steady and you'll still get there!


 Luckiestdestiny, I'll do that thank you.


----------



## jazzyto

This is my 2nd week trying the chlorella. The first week. I just took 5 pills a day (1g).  This week I upped it to 10 pills (2g).  I got constipated. so yesterday I went down to 7 and I know have diarrhea.  I think I will skip taking them today and try 5 pills tomorrow.


----------



## Amour

babydollhair said:


> I think Luckiest posted alot of good information on the first page of this thread. I have experienced several health benefits i believe from using chlorella, such as improved vision, energy and a stronger immune system. It also helps my hair grow faster and eyelashes and improves my skin. I use to take 3 grams daily . I think that worked well for me because i am pretty petite and am health conscious anyway. I recently upped it to 6 grams. There are testimonials all throughout this thread of how it has helped ppl in different ways.  HTH


 
Thanks, I wanted to see what benefits everyone else was having too, its just such a LOOOOOOOOOONG thread to read through to ascertain the benefits that everyone got.

But thanks for your testimony


----------



## Makenzie

NuBraveHeart said:


> hola! * after poring over about 200 of the 444 pages here, doing my own research*, and PMing with luckiest and barbiedollhair, i'm one of the newest members to the chlorella party.  i ordered my source naturals powered chlorella over the weekend and hope to receive it sometime this week.
> 
> i'm hoping to see improvements in my nails and hair, as well as my skin, blood pressure and immune system.  i'm tired of being sick all the time.  wish me luck.



Change your settings so you can view 40 posts per page.  I see 112 pages.


----------



## angelstrawberry

so about what's the average time it takes for people to get results? i have been taking it a week now, i think it may have eliminated my tooth pain i was having every day but i'm not really seeing much happening or detox symptoms and i'm green.


----------



## Nice Lady

I am new to the chorella thing and it has been a week. I remember reading on the thread that someone tried to take it with coffee and I wanted to post what I found below:
_*You can take chlorella any time of the day, although the best time is usually small doses throughout the day.  Try to avoid taking chlorella before or after a coffee or soft drink, as these types of drinks are not good for you digestive system.*_

This is also a good tip for me because I am a coffee lover too.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Nice Lady said:


> I am new to the chorella thing and it has been a week. I remember reading on the thread that someone tried to take it with coffee and I wanted to post what I found below:
> _*You can take chlorella any time of the day, although the best time is usually small doses throughout the day. Try to avoid taking chlorella before or after a coffee or soft drink, as these types of drinks are not good for you digestive system.*_
> 
> This is also a good tip for me because I am a coffee lover too.


 
Thanks for that important reminder.


----------



## Platinum

I think Chlorella helped me lose weight. (I didn't want to lose) I was thinking about stopping but I like some of the other benefits I get with Chlorella. I think I'm going to try BronzeBombshell's egg cocktail and see if that helps with weight gain.


----------



## tiffers

Okay ladies, I'm way too lazy to read through alllllll of these pages  But because of you all, I've been taking Source Naturals chlorella for about 1 1/2 months now. The first month, I was taking the recommended 10 tabs. Now I've upped it to 15. Each month I'll up the dosage 5 tabs until all of my bottles are gone (I have 5 months worth!  Wanted to make sure I didn't run out  )

Okay, so I usually can't see my eyelashes without having mascara on, even when my face is wet erplexed Well, I looked up from washing my face and I could actually SEE my eyelashes! They're definitely longer! 

One thing though, my eyes have been watery ever since starting chlorella. Does anyone else have ongoing watery eyes and blurry vision? I was expecting it to go away, but it never did


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Platinum said:


> I think Chlorella helped me lose weight. (I didn't want to lose) I was thinking about stopping but I like some of the other benefits I get with Chlorella. I think I'm going to try BronzeBombshell's egg cocktail and see if that helps with weight gain.


 
That sounds like a good bet. !


----------



## luckiestdestiny

tiffers said:


> Okay ladies, I'm way too lazy to read through alllllll of these pages  But because of you all, I've been taking Source Naturals chlorella for about 1 1/2 months now. The first month, I was taking the recommended 10 tabs. Now I've upped it to 15. Each month I'll up the dosage 5 tabs until all of my bottles are gone (I have 5 months worth!  Wanted to make sure I didn't run out  )
> 
> Okay, so I usually can't see my eyelashes without having mascara on, even when my face is wet erplexed Well, I looked up from washing my face and I could actually SEE my eyelashes! They're definitely longer!
> 
> One thing though, my eyes have been watery ever since starting chlorella. Does anyone else have ongoing watery eyes and blurry vision? I was expecting it to go away, but it never did


 

Yup. Ride it out. It's another detox thing. IDK why it does that, but others have had that problem. I didn't have blurry vision but I'm thinking it's just from the watery eyes that you're having that. It will go away but you've only been on it a month and also at a low dose. Give it time. Congrats on the results.


----------



## Hot40

I have been readng this thread.
If I get the pills how do I start and How do i build up the dose chorella


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Hot40 said:


> I have been readng this thread.
> If I get the pills how do I start and How do i build up the dose chorella


 Post #1 and 2 has a quick start guide to tell you everything you need to get started. You just decide how many you want to take (refer to the quick start guide), and then increase depending on how well you tolerate it. It's safe to err on the side of less and then increase to more. Pay attention to how many mg are per pill 1000 mg =1 gram.  So if you're taking source naturals and 10 pills at 200 mg a piece, you know you are taking 2 grams of source. HTH


----------



## Hot40

luckiestdestiny said:


> Post #1 and 2 has a quick start guide to tell you everything you need to get started. You just decide how many you want to take (refer to the quick start guide), and then increase depending on how well you tolerate it. It's safe to err on the side of less and then increase to more. Pay attention to how many mg are per pill 1000 mg =1 gram. So if you're taking source naturals and 10 pills at 200 mg a piece, you know you are taking 2 grams of source. HTH


 

Thanks
Will it be ok to take with my ALA?  It has been working well for my skin.


----------



## mariofmagdal

ltown said:


> Greeting Ladies, I've been following your thread and have been taking source natural for 2 months. I was taking 5 pills a day and recent took the recommended 10 but had totally opposite effect. I took 5 in Mon morning then 5 that night and itch like crazy. Well I did not know what was wrong because I have eczema so I assume it was something I put on my skin. So only took 5 Tues because I forgot but Wed I did the am/pm 10 pills that day and itch like crazy. Now reading the thread you say it's detox but unfortunately I itch/scratch like crazy so what would you recommendation? I increase the dosage because I was not getting the movement everyday. But with irritable bowels syndrome it might be the chlorella just won't move me.


 
Use a topical cream to soothe the itchy skin. My daughter has eczema and she takes 1000mg of MSM and 1200mg of chlorella everyday, her skin is awesome, no breakouts, she has smooth skin and old marks are fading away.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Hot40 said:


> Thanks
> Will it be ok to take with my ALA? It has been working well for my skin.


 Feel free to take whatever you want.  Chlorella's a food. Even in it's powder state it's just freeze dried chlorella without additives and the same with the pill. So just like you can eat broccoli with anything else, you can do the same with chlorella. No worries.


----------



## mariofmagdal

venusd said:


> Hi Everyone I'm new and I'm Green


 
Welcome. GREEN is Great!


----------



## mariofmagdal

Platinum said:


> I'm still taking 9 grams a day. I have to sneak and take my pills now  because my SO is still tripping and gets irate everytime he sees me take Chlorella.  He's still saying, "I told you before, you're gonna overdose on that ish! Stop taking so much."
> 
> Me:  "I told you, it's natural. You can't take too much. I know some people that take more than I do."
> 
> Him: "Let me guess... Those chicks from that hair site."
> 
> Me:
> 
> Him:  "Gimme one."
> 
> Me:wallbash:


 I sure hope you gave him one! My husband still won't I had him going good on other things, but he drops off so easily.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

tiffers said:


> Okay ladies, I'm way too lazy to read through alllllll of these pages  But because of you all, I've been taking Source Naturals chlorella for about 1 1/2 months now. The first month, I was taking the recommended 10 tabs. Now I've upped it to 15. Each month I'll up the dosage 5 tabs until all of my bottles are gone (I have 5 months worth!  Wanted to make sure I didn't run out  )
> 
> Okay, so I usually can't see my eyelashes without having mascara on, even when my face is wet erplexed Well, I looked up from washing my face and I could actually SEE my eyelashes! They're definitely longer!
> 
> One thing though, my eyes have been watery ever since starting chlorella. Does anyone else have ongoing watery eyes and blurry vision? I was expecting it to go away, but it never did


 

My mom still has the blurry eye thing!
She's been on Chlorella two months now, but it is a detox thing!!
I hope it passes for you soon, as it is irritating!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Ok, i'm beginning to look younger  when i look in the mirror i smile as i see the 18 year old me!
 i went to see a chinese herbalist yesterday and had a full body assessment. 
He asked my age, i told him 25 he was in shock  
he says i do not look a day older than 16!!! 
(Looks like mommys and grannys anti-aging gene is kicking in!)

 i'm just so so pleased, as i was feeling tired, run down, ugly and frumpy as i have had a hard last year. but i'm feeling so so much better now.

The dark eye circles i developed have lightened up immensely!! 

I have lost a dress size, my belly (baby)fat has decreased so much.
my eyes are crazily white, my teeth too (i heard chlorella is a good mouth wash)

my skin is extra beautiful (all over) some days i do not put on any moisturiser at all!!! 

i'm really reaping the chlorella benefits and have never felt better!!

i love to do gardening, walking, playing constantly with my two babies, going to baby groups, swimming etc etc

DH and I went to a day spa the other day, it was bliss. 
They have algae wraps that smell like chlorella and spirulina, it was heaven!!! 
I'm planning to go back for 2 days soon.

I'm loving life right now and have so much more energy, i'm competing with the energiser bunny. 
I have 5 hours sleep and i feel so refreshed!!
I even like housework now 

no more sluggishness, 

I LOVE BEING GREEN


----------



## LovinLocks

Just stepped over to e-Bay to purchase this is what I saw:

Yaeyama Chlorella 200 mg Source Naturals - $10.00

I don't know how many pills that is though.  At 10 pills per day (their recommendation) this may or may not be a good deal??  I've asked the seller how many pills there are.


----------



## LovinLocks

NuBraveHeart said:


> i'm tired of being sick all the time.  wish me luck.




You've got it, girl.  I'm pullin' for you.  Keep us posted.


----------



## LovinLocks

I'm on page 440 (reading backwards), I am looking to see how this stuff tastes (just curious gonna drink it anyway).  I'll order some today, I'm in thanks to all you wonderful ladies who are sharing your successes.

Thanks.

A new convert, LOL


----------



## LovinLocks

sheba1 said:


> I used it for chlorella, since I sometimes don't feel like tasting it.



Okay, found the answer.  So, the stuff must be nasty,  .  Well, to be forewarned is to be forearmed.  Good practical advice, sheba1.  Thanks.


----------



## Hot40

Blaque*Angel said:


> Ok, i'm beginning to look younger  when i look in the mirror i smile as i see the 18 year old me!
> i went to see a chinese herbalist yesterday and had a full body assessment.
> He asked my age, i told him 25 he was in shock
> he says i do not look a day older than 16!!!
> (Looks like mommys and grannys anti-aging gene is kicking in!)
> 
> i'm just so so pleased, as i was feeling tired, run down, ugly and frumpy as i have had a hard last year. but i'm feeling so so much better now.
> 
> The dark eye circles i developed have lightened up immensely!!
> 
> I have lost a dress size, my belly (baby)fat has decreased so much.
> my eyes are crazily white, my teeth too (i heard chlorella is a good mouth wash)
> 
> my skin is extra beautiful (all over) some days i do not put on any moisturiser at all!!!
> 
> i'm really reaping the chlorella benefits and have never felt better!!
> 
> i love to do gardening, walking, playing constantly with my two babies, going to baby groups, swimming etc etc
> 
> DH and I went to a day spa the other day, it was bliss.
> They have algae wraps that smell like chlorella and spirulina, it was heaven!!!
> I'm planning to go back for 2 days soon.
> 
> I'm loving life right now and have so much more energy, i'm competing with the energiser bunny.
> I have 5 hours sleep and i feel so refreshed!!
> I even like housework now
> 
> no more sluggishness,
> 
> I LOVE BEING GREEN


 
Congrats to you, wish I had known about these when I was 25 you have a great head start.

How your thanking yours?? Pills Powder??  How much?

You went to Bliss are you in the ATL??? Bliss here is at the W. 
I have not been in a while you are making me think about it.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

LovinLocks said:


> I'm on page 440 (reading backwards), I am looking to see how this stuff tastes (just curious gonna drink it anyway). I'll order some today, I'm in thanks to all you wonderful ladies who are sharing your successes.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> A new convert, LOL


 
Welcome to the chlorella party Lovin Locks!

If you find a green goodness drink or one of the others you really won't taste it.  There are suggestions for drinks to mask the taste in post #1 and #2.  Make sure to read them because they contain the quick start guide! Please don't forget to vote as well for the type of chlorella that you purchased.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Blaque*Angel said:


> Ok, i'm beginning to look younger  *when i look in the mirror i smile as i see the 18 year old me!*
> *i went to see a chinese herbalist yesterday and had a full body assessment. *
> *He asked my age, i told him 25 he was in shock  *
> *he says i do not look a day older than 16!!!*
> (Looks like mommys and grannys anti-aging gene is kicking in!)
> 
> i'm just so so pleased, as i was feeling tired, run down, ugly and frumpy as i have had a hard last year. but i'm feeling so so much better now.
> 
> The dark eye circles i developed have lightened up immensely!!
> 
> I have lost a dress size, my belly (baby)fat has decreased so much.
> my eyes are crazily white, my teeth too (i heard chlorella is a good mouth wash)
> 
> my skin is extra beautiful (all over) some days i do not put on any moisturiser at all!!!
> 
> i'm really reaping the chlorella benefits and have never felt better!!
> 
> i love to do gardening, walking, playing constantly with my two babies, going to baby groups, swimming etc etc
> 
> DH and I went to a day spa the other day, it was bliss.
> They have algae wraps that smell like chlorella and spirulina, it was heaven!!!
> I'm planning to go back for 2 days soon.
> 
> I'm loving life right now and have so much more energy, i'm competing with the energiser bunny.
> I have 5 hours sleep and i feel so refreshed!!
> I even like housework now
> 
> no more sluggishness,
> 
> I LOVE BEING GREEN


 TO the bolded: I KNOW! IT's insane. It's like one day you look like you, and the next thing you know, you're looking years younger out of no where.  I didn't intend to look like a teen (I'm 30 this year) but I do.  There's a restaurant that has a bar in it. I like to go there because they actually have a cheap lunch special (I don't drink at all...don't laught at me yall it's just the way I am) so anways....they CARD me to get in there. And they hold my license up to the light to make sure that it's a real one, like really scrutinizing it. I would be angry if the implications weren't so cool.  In addition to the lottery ticket thing I told you ladies about several weeks ago. Carded for a lottery ticket. Hysterical.  I was waiting to see when other ladies would pop in with some similar observations because I know it says on different chlorella sites that women have been known to shave years off with the chlorella.

Also I normally look a little tired around the eyes because of Grave's and whatever other auto thing is going on that the docs are trying to figure out, but I now look refreshed, and just youthful.

I definintely agree with you Blaque*Angel  and I am happy that you are having such wonderful results. This stuff is just the best in more ways than one.

BTW chlorella as a mouthwash, I read that it is good at helping to develop healthy gums too so I mix a little in water and swish with it at night.  Why not?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

LovinLocks said:


> Just stepped over to e-Bay to purchase this is what I saw:
> 
> Yaeyama Chlorella 200 mg Source Naturals - $10.00
> 
> I don't know how many pills that is though. At 10 pills per day (their recommendation) this may or may not be a good deal?? I've asked the seller how many pills there are.


 IDK I think source naturals was on sale at whole foods for $13.00  after shipping it may be best to just go over and purchase the pills there. In addition at least you know where THEY are coming from. This seller could or could not have an imitation.


----------



## mstar

I'm in!

I just purchased my Source Naturals Yaeyama tablets from Amazon, and they will be here on Tuesday! I got 600 tabs for $14.43, and I subscribed to have the same package delivered every 30 days (I have Amamzon Prime, so free shipping). 

I am very excited about this, because I have a slight thyroid problem, constipation, and I have been suffering from acne off and on for about 7 years now, so I'm really looking forward to relief from these problems. The hair growth will be a very nice side benefit. 

Thank you so much for all the info, luckiestdestiny...


----------



## Mimi22

So, I've started taking Chorella. It's been a week and *things* have been looking green these days   I dont know if i should be worried! 

So far my eyes are bright and I'm buzzing with energy.  The only problem is I shouldnt take it at night; I cant sleep  

I'm really trying to stick with it ! I cant usually take supplements because my skin breaks out  MSM, biotin, omega 6-9 etc....results? ACNE! So lets hope Chorella stays a good health strategy in my diet


----------



## Sweet Charm

I just ran out of my Source Naturals Yaeyama Powder and I got crazy growth from it!

Does anyone know where I can get again at a cheaper price than $33.00 it is the 16oz by the way


----------



## sunflower

I almost had a heart attack when my period was two days late. I forgot that some of the ladies said that their periods came late so when mine was two days late this time around I was having a fit. I took three pregnancy test and hit my husband upside his head at least twice. My period is always on time and the times that it was not on time were the times that it did not come for at 9 months. I love my children but I am done having children for the time being. It was not until my period came (two days late) that I realize that it was probably the chlorella. Just a reminder to those who are starting chlorella.


----------



## OhmyKimB

Dollie how much were you taking daily? Also has anyone gone from powder to pills?


----------



## LovinLocks

luckiestdestiny said:


> Welcome to the chlorella party Lovin Locks!
> 
> If you find a green goodness drink or one of the others you really won't taste it.  There are suggestions for drinks to mask the taste in post #1 and #2.  Make sure to read them because they contain the quick start guide! Please don't forget to vote as well for the type of chlorella that you purchased.




Oh yeah, I did read that.  I put a bid in some on e-Bay this a.m.  It was one of those auctions where you name a price so I'm waiting to see if seller accepts or not.  If he/she did not, then I'll walk up to our local Food Co-op and see what's on their shelf.  

From reading the poll here I am opting for the first or second though, the one with Yaema (or something like that) in the name, from Japan.

Will post after purchase fer sure.

LL


----------



## OhmyKimB

I think I'm going to increase from 3 to 4 or 6 grams


----------



## Sweet Charm

BeyondBlessed said:


> Dollie how much were you taking daily? Also has anyone gone from powder to pills?



 I never really measured I would probably say like two teaspoons a day.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Okay, so I've been taking 2 tablespoons of chl for the last few days.  

My face has been breaking out for the last few weeks since i began.  I dislike this immensely.   The zits are really big and ominous. erplexed .  Though they seems to clear up after a day or two, then another arrives.

 I've always had clear skin and I just feel so self-conscious - the waistlength cocktail had my already clear skin _g-l-o-w-ing_.  I realize this is detox, but i'm ready for it to be over. enuf already. 

This means i'm taking 24 gms!?! tomorrow i'll reduce to 1 tblspn, maybe my body can take it better.  I think I leaped from 4 gms or so in tablets to 24 gms when i got the powder, so i'll back step a little, no a bunch.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mstar said:


> I'm in!
> 
> I just purchased my Source Naturals Yaeyama tablets from Amazon, and they will be here on Tuesday! I got 600 tabs for $14.43, and I subscribed to have the same package delivered every 30 days (I have Amamzon Prime, so free shipping).
> 
> I am very excited about this, because I have a slight thyroid problem, constipation, and I have been suffering from acne off and on for about 7 years now, so I'm really looking forward to relief from these problems. The hair growth will be a very nice side benefit.
> 
> Thank you so much for all the info, luckiestdestiny...


 Welcome Mstar!  Glad to see you're joining the party!  Please remember to take your thyroid medicine. I know I will have to take mine for life (after radioactive iodine) but I take chlorella to help with the other symptoms (Grave's disease also attacks the eyes for instance as it is autoimmune) and I'm hoping to heal my body overall.  Welcome again.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Okay, so I've been taking 2 tablespoons of chl for the last few days.
> 
> My face has been breaking out for the last few weeks since i began. I dislike this immensely. The zits are really big and ominous. erplexed . Though they seems to clear up after a day or two, then another arrives.
> 
> I've always had clear skin and I just feel so self-conscious - the waistlength cocktail had my already clear skin _g-l-o-w-ing_. I realize this is detox, but i'm ready for it to be over. enuf already.
> 
> This means i'm taking 24 gms!?! tomorrow i'll reduce to 1 tblspn, maybe my body can take it better. I think I leaped from 4 gms or so in tablets to 24 gms when i got the powder, so i'll back step a little, no a bunch.


 You need to drink tons of water and eat clean (at least most of the time) to help the chlorella clear out the toxins faster. Water is the key. HTH


----------



## tallnomad

thanks for this Br*nze.  I realized that I am probably taking way too much of this.  I jumped right in and started taking a big heaping tablespoon with my shake.  I didn't have any detox symptoms until almost 2 months in.  But now, I have cystic bumps on chin, jawline and my neck.  I thought it was cacao powder I was adding to my shake (I think it was also contributing to skin issues), but I think it is more of the chlorella detox.  

So I wrote all of that to "say," I am cutting back too!  




Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Okay, so I've been taking 2 tablespoons of chl for the last few days.
> 
> My face has been breaking out for the last few weeks since i began.  I dislike this immensely.   The zits are really big and ominous. erplexed .  Though they seems to clear up after a day or two, then another arrives.
> 
> I've always had clear skin and I just feel so self-conscious - the waistlength cocktail had my already clear skin _g-l-o-w-ing_.  I realize this is detox, but i'm ready for it to be over. enuf already.
> 
> This means i'm taking 24 gms!?! tomorrow i'll reduce to 1 tblspn, maybe my body can take it better.  I think I leaped from 4 gms or so in tablets to 24 gms when i got the powder, so i'll back step a little, no a bunch.


----------



## tallnomad

And thanks Luckiest about the tip on water.  I drink tons of it, but guess I'll just increase that too.  I also eat "clean" already and will continue doing so while cutting back on my overall chlorella dose.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Hot40 said:


> Congrats to you, wish I had known about these when I was 25 you have a great head start.
> 
> How your thanking yours?? Pills Powder?? How much?
> 
> You went to Bliss are you in the ATL??? Bliss here is at the W.
> I have not been in a while you are making me think about it.


 
i am taking the powder, 2 tablespoons once a day.

no, i went to the herbalist in England, as that is where i'm based


----------



## luckiestdestiny

tallnomad said:


> And thanks Luckiest about the tip on water. I drink tons of it, but guess I'll just increase that too. I also eat "clean" already and will continue doing so while cutting back on my overall chlorella dose.


 
Yeah. IF you've already done everything you can, you may have to cut back a little as you could be detoxing too fast. It doesn't matter how slow or fast you increase because we'll all get there, but should listen to our bodies and increase slowly (or fast) accordingly. Also if you've increased too much too fast, it's definitely wise to cut back until your body gets acclimated before slowly adjusting from there.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

luckiestdestiny said:


> TO the bolded: I KNOW! IT's insane. It's like one day you look like you, and the next thing you know, you're looking years younger out of no where. I didn't intend to look like a teen (I'm 30 this year) but I do. There's a restaurant that has a bar in it. I like to go there because they actually have a cheap lunch special (I don't drink at all...don't laught at me yall it's just the way I am) so anways....they CARD me to get in there. And they hold my license up to the light to make sure that it's a real one, like really scrutinizing it. I would be angry if the implications weren't so cool. In addition to the lottery ticket thing I told you ladies about several weeks ago. Carded for a lottery ticket. Hysterical. I was waiting to see when other ladies would pop in with some similar observations because I know it says on different chlorella sites that women have been known to shave years off with the chlorella.
> 
> Also I normally look a little tired around the eyes because of Grave's and whatever other auto thing is going on that the docs are trying to figure out, but I now look refreshed, and just youthful.
> 
> I definintely agree with you Blaque*Angel and I am happy that you are having such wonderful results. This stuff is just the best in more ways than one.
> 
> BTW chlorella as a mouthwash, I read that it is good at helping to develop healthy gums too so I mix a little in water and swish with it at night. Why not?


 
i would think i was exaggerating if it was not happening to me i wonder what makes it anti-aging? the CGF?

I 'm looking forward to years on this stuff as i've never experienced so many benefits from a "food!" lol

i also do not drink  i hate the taste of alcohol, but can stomache some baileys or disaporio(spelling) at christmas time 

how is your weight loss going LD?

I've lost a dress size, but overindulged the last three days (not bad, but a bit more carbs than i would of liked!)

oohy thats good you are using it as a mouthwash too, i'm not yet but my gums and teeth arte doing a lot better than pre-chlorella


----------



## LovinLocks

Blaque*Angel said:


> i went to see a chinese herbalist yesterday and had a full body assessment.


Hi BA,

What does a visit like that cost?  It sounds intriguing.  I don't think I've ever heard of one here.  You know they are not in the physician directory for the benefits where I work!    Wonder if I Google it could I come up with one locally???  

Oh shoot, NM, I see - England.  How cool is that?


----------



## Blaque*Angel

LovinLocks said:


> Hi BA,
> 
> What does a visit like that cost? It sounds intriguing. I don't think I've ever heard of one here. You know they are not in the physician directory for the benefits where I work!  Wonder if I Google it could I come up with one locally???
> 
> Oh shoot, NM, I see - England. How cool is that?


 
hi dear, they start from $20 but that is not a real assessment, just a consultation.

they full body assessment was about $80 and lasted 1.5 hours. every pART of my body was assessed, from my hair strands to my toes 

they then prescribe you the herbs.

it was worth it


----------



## Amour

How long will 100g last, im trying to buy some on ebay dunno whether I should get two 100g tubs or just the one?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Blaque*Angel said:


> i would think i was exaggerating if it was not happening to me i wonder what makes it anti-aging? the CGF?
> 
> I 'm looking forward to years on this stuff as i've never experienced so many benefits from a "food!" lol
> 
> i also do not drink  i hate the taste of alcohol, but can stomache some baileys or disaporio(spelling) at christmas time
> 
> how is your weight loss going LD?
> 
> I've lost a dress size, but overindulged the last three days (not bad, but a bit more carbs than i would of liked!)
> 
> oohy thats good you are using it as a mouthwash too, i'm not yet but my gums and teeth arte doing a lot better than pre-chlorella


 
I was 162-163ish and am now going toward the mid 130's so how's that for weight loss. Granted I do eat right, but I was eating right before. Chlorella has almost doubled my weight loss in the same amount of time as usual.  I do have days when I overindulge in sweets, or carbs, but I just do it. I feel like chlorella regulates me so well most of the time, that if I'm craving something, maybe my body wants it for a reason. So I eat it, and then I'll go back to my normal cravings because w/ chlorella I usually don't want that stuff.  

Good for you. Losing a dress size is wonderful!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Amour said:


> How long will 100g last, im trying to buy some on ebay dunno whether I should get two 100g tubs or just the one?


 
Not sure what you're trying to order. THe powder? Which brand. You just need to judge by the scoop. Meaning if the scoop is 3 grms and you have a 100g tub, and you'll only take 3 grams a day...You know it'll last about a month and a few days (for example).  Judge by how much you're taking a day. I purchased the source naturals big tub. and it lasted almost two months for me. Now that I've increased my dose, it'll probably last 1 1/2 months or so, but I'm not complaining at around $28 bucks. It's the cheapest food source I've ever bought that provides all the nutrients of my regular vitamins. So I just purchase it and no other vitamins, plus my other all natural food choices. HTH


----------



## Pooks

Blaque*Angel said:


> i would think i was exaggerating if it was not happening to me i wonder what makes it anti-aging? the CGF?
> 
> I 'm looking forward to years on this stuff as i've never experienced so many benefits from a "food!" lol
> 
> *i also do not drink  i hate the taste of alcohol, but can stomache some baileys *or disaporio(spelling) at christmas time
> 
> how is your weight loss going LD?
> 
> I've lost a dress size, but overindulged the last three days (not bad, but a bit more carbs than i would of liked!)
> 
> oohy thats good you are using it as a mouthwash too, i'm not yet but my gums and teeth arte doing a lot better than pre-chlorella


 
OT: Seriously B*A - are we non-identical twins separated at birth or something??  I hate all alcohol aside from Baileys!!


----------



## growinglong777

I have been on the Chorella about two weeks now, and the first thing I am noticing is nail growth.  Just waiting for some other great things to kick in.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Ladies, i had my waistlength cocktail last night to which i added 2 tblspns of chlorella, well, i was up all night with violent vomiting and diarrhea.  I will definitely be dropping down to 1 tblspn.  I'm off today bcs my stomach is still in knots.


----------



## tallnomad

Bronze.  Please get some rest and feel better.  

I think the 2 tablespoons may have been too much.  I do one big one and I feel like I'm having enough detox symptoms as it is.  I now have a rash on my neck.  But, I am sticking with this chlorella as there is just too much good to be had.  I thank you and Luckiest for being great inspirations for attaining health and hair.  I definitely going to be slowing down with the powder intake, but still keeping on.


----------



## exubah

Well I have been taking 3g of Chlorella everyday for one full week and yesterday I just upped to 1 tablespoon (?g) per day.  My little (18 yo) cousin started drinking Chlorella yesterday because I told him it will freshen his breath (dude has the worst halitosis which I believe is due to sinuses or something internal)


----------



## Dominican09

I started taking chlorella saturday by taking 5 pills per day...but I think I'm going to increase the dose by 10 pill per day cause no green stuff yet...What I've noticed so far is tumbling in my tummy...je je je!!


----------



## Amour

luckiestdestiny said:


> Not sure what you're trying to order. THe powder? Which brand. You just need to judge by the scoop. Meaning if the scoop is 3 grms and you have a 100g tub, and you'll only take 3 grams a day...You know it'll last about a month and a few days (for example). Judge by how much you're taking a day. I purchased the source naturals big tub. and it lasted almost two months for me. Now that I've increased my dose, it'll probably last 1 1/2 months or so, but I'm not complaining at around $28 bucks. It's the cheapest food source I've ever bought that provides all the nutrients of my regular vitamins. So I just purchase it and no other vitamins, plus my other all natural food choices. HTH


 
It was the powder, cant remember the brand (cant access ebay at work). It did say that 1 teaspoon was 2grams. 

So I guess, if I take 6 grams a day that will last me just over 16 days? I brought two so in total will last me just over a month for £23 inc shipping.

This is gonna get expensive  

UK Ladies where are you guys ordering from and how much do you all pay? and for how much grams?


----------



## mariofmagdal

Still GREEN. All is well with me on the GREENER side of things. Still following the posts. Welcome to all the newbies. It's great to read all the encouraging posts. Have a great day GREENIES!


----------



## JFemme

Still G*ree*n, even on vacay....

( I experience a wee breakout on my chin two weeks ago, which peeved me a bit, but I survived it...)

Nothing too exciting to report, as I am still at 3G. I dont want to push things while I'm away...

*smmoches* fellow greenies.....


----------



## Amerie123

I hate not being able to take my chlorella after reading all of these testimonies. Well, I'm able to, but I'm scared because after three weeks, the chlorella made me sick so bad that I thought I was pregnant. Thank God that's not the case. But, the night I vomitted, I was never able to take chlorella again w/o feeling a little nauseous.


----------



## Adaoba2012

Pretty Brown Eyes said:


> Change your settings so you can view 40 posts per page. I see 112 pages.


 

How do you change the settings ??


----------



## belle_reveuse28

Hey Ladies, I've been MIA.... Lots of things going on... Just wanted to check in and let you all know how I've been doing...

I haven't noticed incredible growth in my hair, but my hair generally grows slow in the winter.... What I have noticed is severe thickness... I think my hair has almost doubled in thickness, and lots of areas that needed filling in have filled in well.... It is healthy and doing well....

For the past month I've not been too consistent with taking it regularly because of moving and all, but I"m jumping back on this week.   

Since beginning taking CHL in January, I've lost 20 lbs... And dont get it twisted, I've worked for it, but without CHL, I wouldn't have been able to balance my diet and eat the right portions... .HOnestly, despite set backs here and there, and sometimes upset because my expectations were greater than what my body was doing, I feel this time of losing weight has been easier than any I've ever done before and that I certainly can make my new eating habits a lifestyle with the aide of CHL>.....  I have another 20 to go and I'm done....  

My body odor is very mild and on the regular, I dont wear deoderant anymore...  This is quite amazing.. Also, I dont have morning breath anymore... So yea for that,.. 

I had some serious skin allergy issues last week going to my mom's house... Dont know what she got up in there but I came home with skin lookin like raw steak (I have eczema)... Needless to say, back to the drawing board, taking my CHL and flax oil daily to see if that will help... Probably will start using my CHL moisturizing lotion again as welll to help with all the scarring....  

Other than that, I'm still here and still going strong... I certainly know that this will be a lifestyle for me... It's the first thing I do every morning... I hope this summer my hair will start sprouting uncontrollably!  We'll see!

Yall take care... I"ll be around...


----------



## prospurr4

Adaoba2012 said:


> How do you change the settings ??


 
Just click on* User CP* (at the top of this page), *Edit Options*, then scroll down to *Thread Display Options*, *Number of Posts Per Page*, at dropdown menu, choose *Show 40 posts per page*.  Scroll to the bottom and click *Save Changes*.


----------



## LovinLocks

belle_reveuse28 said:


> . Also, I dont have morning breath anymore... So yea for that.



Well, honey, I'm SOLD on that point alone!!!!  I can't stand myself in the a.m. in that area. Geez


----------



## LovinLocks

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Ladies, i had my waistlength cocktail last night to which i added 2 tblspns of chlorella, well, i was up all night with violent vomiting and diarrhea.  I will definitely be dropping down to 1 tblspn.  I'm off today bcs my stomach is still in knots.



 , whoa, feel better Booh.


----------



## LovinLocks

luckiestdestiny said:


> Welcome to the chlorella party Lovin Locks!
> Please don't forget to vote as well for the type of chlorella that you purchased.



Hi, poll is closed (with us newbies would be good if it could be reopened and let it be indefinite).  Anyway . . . I GOT MINE!!!

Went to Whole Foods . . . EarthRise (tablets) which says "Premium Japanese Quality Yaeyama Chlorella" . . . YEESSSS!

So, for my first I mixed my wl hair shake and took 6 pills while drinking it.  The instructions on the jar say take 6 per day (30-day supply).  My next purchase will be the #1 one in the poll here since it is very popular.  Not sure if I'll switch to the powder or stick with this.  Seems a good idea to just take it with my wl hair shake in the a.m. before I go to work.

I'm in the partay 4 real now!!!!; so excited.


----------



## c*c*chic*

ive been taking chlorella for 3 weeks now and im breaking out on my face and on my neck! ive been drinking water like crazy and still breaking out. the only thing that has stopped me from breaking out is drinking a tablespoon of ACV. any1 else have this problem?


----------



## nc cutie

Just wanted to check in, I am still taking 3 grams. I had so much energy tonight I exercised. Haven't done that in months. So tonight I bought some healthy snacks and a new bottle of chlorella. I found some spirulina cookies in the vitamin shoppe for 64 cents.
I hope to incorpurate these into my diet because each cookie has 1000 mg. I'll let you know how they taste. Still losing weight,still green. Yay!


----------



## Lylddlebit

~~~~~~~~~~~Deleted~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Auburn

Does anyone feel weaker?


----------



## taz007

Auburn said:


> Does anyone feel weaker?


Yes, in a way.

Chlorella makes me sleepy (not sure if this is the detox) so I take it at night and I usually feel pretty good in the morning.


----------



## Auburn

taz007 said:


> Yes, in a way.
> 
> Chlorella makes me sleepy (not sure if this is the detox) so I take it at night and I usually feel pretty good in the morning.



Feels as if my skin is more sensitive too?


----------



## Blaque*Angel

pookiwah said:


> OT: Seriously B*A - are we non-identical twins separated at birth or something?? I hate all alcohol aside from Baileys!!


 
 we may just be


----------



## Blaque*Angel

luckiestdestiny said:


> I was 162-163ish and am now going toward the mid 130's so how's that for weight loss. Granted I do eat right, but I was eating right before. Chlorella has almost doubled my weight loss in the same amount of time as usual. I do have days when I overindulge in sweets, or carbs, but I just do it. I feel like chlorella regulates me so well most of the time, that if I'm craving something, maybe my body wants it for a reason. So I eat it, and then I'll go back to my normal cravings because w/ chlorella I usually don't want that stuff.
> 
> Good for you. Losing a dress size is wonderful!


 
wow, you've done really good, congrats on your weight loss dear


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Ladies, i had my waistlength cocktail last night to which i added 2 tblspns of chlorella, well, i was up all night with violent vomiting and diarrhea. I will definitely be dropping down to 1 tblspn. I'm off today bcs my stomach is still in knots.


 

aww  sorry to read that bronze!! 
take baby steps, have the lowest dose you possibly can, (0.5grams)
not everyone can increase their dose quickly!!

hope yor feeling better hugs


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Amour said:


> It was the powder, cant remember the brand (cant access ebay at work). It did say that 1 teaspoon was 2grams.
> 
> So I guess, if I take 6 grams a day that will last me just over 16 days? I brought two so in total will last me just over a month for £23 inc shipping.
> 
> This is gonna get expensive
> 
> UK Ladies where are you guys ordering from and how much do you all pay? and for how much grams?


 
i now buy it from www.iherb.com but remember to keep orders under £18 or you will be charged custom charges.i wish i knew how many grams i'm taking, just two tablespoons daily, i think i will stick to that


----------



## Blaque*Angel

LovinLocks said:


> Hi, poll is closed (with us newbies would be good if it could be reopened and let it be indefinite). Anyway . . . I GOT MINE!!!
> 
> Went to Whole Foods . . . EarthRise (tablets) which says "Premium Japanese Quality Yaeyama Chlorella" . . . YEESSSS!
> 
> So, for my first I mixed my wl hair shake and took 6 pills while drinking it. The instructions on the jar say take 6 per day (30-day supply). My next purchase will be the #1 one in the poll here since it is very popular. Not sure if I'll switch to the powder or stick with this. Seems a good idea to just take it with my wl hair shake in the a.m. before I go to work.
> 
> I'm in the partay 4 real now!!!!; so excited.


 
yay!!  

i have taken several chlorella's now and they are all identical, as long as it is japanese your good


----------



## Blaque*Angel

what age can you give this to children? my son is nearly 17 months and i want to start him off early, shall i wait until he is two? i saw some chlorella supplements for children somewhere online, i may have to look that up again


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Blaque*Angel said:


> wow, you've done really good, congrats on your weight loss dear


 
Thanks I started at 220 but that was over a year ago, after receiving radioactive iodine for my thyroid and then proceeding to gain over 100 pds in 3 months! It was aweful.  But at least I'm almost back to where I started from!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

LovinLocks said:


> Hi, poll is closed (with us newbies would be good if it could be reopened and let it be indefinite). Anyway . . . I GOT MINE!!!
> 
> Went to Whole Foods . . . EarthRise (tablets) which says "Premium Japanese Quality Yaeyama Chlorella" . . . YEESSSS!
> 
> So, for my first I mixed my wl hair shake and took 6 pills while drinking it. The instructions on the jar say take 6 per day (30-day supply). My next purchase will be the #1 one in the poll here since it is very popular. Not sure if I'll switch to the powder or stick with this. Seems a good idea to just take it with my wl hair shake in the a.m. before I go to work.
> 
> I'm in the partay 4 real now!!!!; so excited.


 
Thanks for letting me know about the poll. I had no idea what I was doing when I created it. Now I suppose I'll try to find out how to re open it.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

IDK where Bronze's post is but drop down even lower than 1g if you can. To the tiniest amount and then build back up from there. You may be really sensitive and have a limit that you can take and that's okay. Do what you can!


----------



## mariofmagdal

(1/25/09)                      (5/19/09)

Okay so I tried! I can't get any help around this house.  At anyrate, here is a pic of my wet/shrinking pony. The first pic, wet stretched hair, is 2 days before my green journey, the second is since going green. I will post again next month when I get my rollerset, there is more length to see. 

I can't say how many inches of growth, I don't measure. Eating right and going GREEN is an awesome Combo!


----------



## LovinLocks

*I'm wondering when detox will occur?  (It's only day 2 )  I took the 6 pills before reporting to work.  I'm wondering how many grams the six pills are and was too lazy to do the math, but sigh, guess I'ma gonna hafta .*

*Get this, this morning I'm trying to take my pills with the WL shake.  While walking to office I remembered I forgot to put the egg in, duh.  But wait, I'm eating an omelet now, don't that count???  HA HA HA HA *


----------



## Titansgirl

mariofmagdal said:


> (1/25/09)                      (5/19/09)
> 
> Okay so I tried! I can't get any help around this house.  At anyrate, here is a pic of my wet/shrinking pony. The first pic, wet stretched hair, is 2 days before my green journey, the second is since going green. I will post again next month when I get my rollerset, there is more length to see.
> 
> I can't say how many inches of growth, I don't measure. Eating right and going GREEN is an awesome Combo!



CONGRATS on your hair growth! It is wonderfoul going green!  The benefits seems endless!


----------



## mariofmagdal

LovinLocks said:


> *I'm wondering when detox will occur?  (It's only day 2 )  I took the 6 pills before reporting to work.  I'm wondering how many grams the six pills are and was too lazy to do the math, but sigh, guess I'ma gonna hafta .*
> 
> *Get this, this morning I'm trying to take my pills with the WL shake.  While walking to office I remembered I forgot to put the egg in, duh.  But wait, I'm eating an omelet now, don't that count???  HA HA HA HA *



6 pills equals 3g with Earthrise, 500mg tablets. Not sure if that's the brand you take, seems like I recall you saying you picked those up. Can't help with the WL hair shake. I am only GREEN ;0)


----------



## luckiestdestiny

exubah said:


> Well I have been taking 3g of Chlorella everyday for one full week and yesterday I just upped to 1 tablespoon (?g) per day. My little (18 yo) cousin started drinking Chlorella yesterday because I told him it will freshen his breath (dude has the worst halitosis which I believe is due to sinuses or something internal)


 I hope chlorella helps with that and his health as well.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Amour said:


> It was the powder, cant remember the brand (cant access ebay at work). It did say that 1 teaspoon was 2grams.
> 
> So I guess, if I take 6 grams a day that will last me just over 16 days? I brought two so in total will last me just over a month for £23 inc shipping.
> 
> This is gonna get expensive
> 
> UK Ladies where are you guys ordering from and how much do you all pay? and for how much grams?


 Try ordering source naturals from Amazon. I'm sure some other ladies will chime in for UK because I KNOW they aren't paying that much! Please chime in and help ladies.


----------



## worthy2b

Hey ya'll just want to stop by and let you know about my progress.  I started taking chl around the end of March(don't remember when).  I have hypothyroidism and I'm pre-diabetic.  I take synthroid and metformin.  well about March time frame I went in to the doctor and he did my blood work and told me I needed to make some changes in my life or I would have type II diabetices by the end of the year. 
I got lazy and stopped taking the meds he gave me and I was still taking the chl  daily. today when I went back to the doc.  my blood sugar was 80!!!!! and my Thyroid was working in the normal range!!!  He kept saying "amazing" my bp was 109/60 my *Cholesterol* in his words beyond excellent.  I didn't tell him that I quit taking my meds I just smiled.  
I'm still overweight I'm 5"7 182lbs but my health is getting so much better. I'm going to start eating right and working out and see how much weight I can lose.  
Just think I started taking chl for hair growth. which I haven't seen much of, but my lashes and skin are like *BAM!* My Girlfriends are so jelli.
Disclaimer:  DO NOT GO OFF YOUR MEDS.  I forgot to take them for weeks on end I would never have stopped them to take chl. 

GO GREEN!!!!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

amazing said:


> I hate not being able to take my chlorella after reading all of these testimonies. Well, I'm able to, but I'm scared because after three weeks, the chlorella made me sick so bad that I thought I was pregnant. Thank God that's not the case. But, the night I vomitted, I was never able to take chlorella again w/o feeling a little nauseous.


 

Make sure to take a lot of water. In addition you may need to lower your dose. I understand that we all want the maximum benefits but shouldn't make ourselves sick on the way to getting there. We have to listen to our bodies and if they say slow down, then that's what we need to do.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Hey Ladies, I've been MIA.... Lots of things going on... Just wanted to check in and let you all know how I've been doing...
> 
> I haven't noticed incredible growth in my hair, but my hair generally grows slow in the winter.... What I have noticed is severe thickness... I think my hair has almost doubled in thickness, and lots of areas that needed filling in have filled in well.... It is healthy and doing well....
> 
> For the past month I've not been too consistent with taking it regularly because of moving and all, but I"m jumping back on this week.
> 
> Since beginning taking CHL in January, I've lost 20 lbs... And dont get it twisted, I've worked for it, but without CHL, I wouldn't have been able to balance my diet and eat the right portions... .HOnestly, despite set backs here and there, and sometimes upset because my expectations were greater than what my body was doing, I feel this time of losing weight has been easier than any I've ever done before and that I certainly can make my new eating habits a lifestyle with the aide of CHL>..... I have another 20 to go and I'm done....
> 
> My body odor is very mild and on the regular, I dont wear deoderant anymore... This is quite amazing.. Also, I dont have morning breath anymore... So yea for that,..
> 
> I had some serious skin allergy issues last week going to my mom's house... Dont know what she got up in there but I came home with skin lookin like raw steak (I have eczema)... Needless to say, back to the drawing board, taking my CHL and flax oil daily to see if that will help... Probably will start using my CHL moisturizing lotion again as welll to help with all the scarring....
> 
> Other than that, I'm still here and still going strong... I certainly know that this will be a lifestyle for me... It's the first thing I do every morning... I hope this summer my hair will start sprouting uncontrollably! We'll see!
> 
> Yall take care... I"ll be around...


 Belle Reveuse good to hear from you!  I'm glad chlorella is doing you well. Please get back on it consistently. It is in the third month that I personally started noticing huge hair growth spurts. However, I know others had some in the beginning  and others may have them later even than that. My hair was definitely growing well in the beginning with chlorella and thickening up but man oh man lately it's just a weed I tell you. Welcome back again.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

c*c*chic* said:


> ive been taking chlorella for 3 weeks now and im breaking out on my face and on my neck! ive been drinking water like crazy and still breaking out. the only thing that has stopped me from breaking out is drinking a tablespoon of ACV. any1 else have this problem?


 If the ACV is helping go with it. THat just may be your way of detoxing. Once it clears, you should be fine.  If you're taking too much too fast, which seems to be the case with a few lately, lower your dose and increase slowly. YOu could be super sensitive to it.  If that is the case, lowering your dose and drinking tons of water can help. Stay at that dose for a couple weeks before slowly increasing, allowing your body to adjust.   If you're already at a low dose, up your water and you can take the ACV if it helps.  In addition try to eat mostly clean foods (healthy foods). I realize that for most it's impossible all the time, but for the majority try to eat healthy so that chlorella does not have to constantly detox your body.HTH


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mariofmagdal said:


> (1/25/09) (5/19/09)
> 
> Okay so I tried! I can't get any help around this house.  At anyrate, here is a pic of my wet/shrinking pony. The first pic, wet stretched hair, is 2 days before my green journey, the second is since going green. I will post again next month when I get my rollerset, there is more length to see.
> 
> I can't say how many inches of growth, I don't measure. Eating right and going GREEN is an awesome Combo!


 
Wow I see TONS of growth because your second comparison is so much longer, w/o you even stretching the ponytail and you're a natural so I kNOW shrinkage isn't a joke for us!  Congratulations Mariofmagdal it really is good to be green.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

worthy2b said:


> Hey ya'll just want to stop by and let you know about my progress. I started taking chl around the end of March(don't remember when). I have hypothyroidism and I'm pre-diabetic. I take synthroid and metformin. well about March time frame I went in to the doctor and he did my blood work and told me I needed to make some changes in my life or I would have type II diabetices by the end of the year.
> I got lazy and stopped taking the meds he gave me and I was still taking the chl daily. today when I went back to the doc. my blood sugar was 80!!!!! and my Thyroid was working in the normal range!!! He kept saying "amazing" my bp was 109/60 my *Cholesterol* in his words beyond excellent. I didn't tell him that I quit taking my meds I just smiled.
> I'm still overweight I'm 5"7 182lbs but my health is getting so much better. I'm going to start eating right and working out and see how much weight I can lose.
> Just think I started taking chl for hair growth. which I haven't seen much of, but my lashes and skin are like *BAM!* My Girlfriends are so jelli.
> Disclaimer: DO NOT GO OFF YOUR MEDS. I forgot to take them for weeks on end I would never have stopped them to take chl.
> 
> GO GREEN!!!!!


 I'm glad you added that disclaimer but I'm also glad that you received excellent results. Not everyone can go off their meds, even if they're hypo. In my case I was hyper and given radioactive iodine and my thyroid was destroyed completely so it's like an organ that's dead, it's no longer working because of my listening to the docs. So in my case it would be fatal to go off the medicine. I actually spent about a month in the hospital before because I didn't have enough thyroid hormone in my body. So everyone should definitely stay on their medicine until their docs take them off or monitor them while they are stopping.

I realize most don't have that extreme a situation but it's still good to be monitored before leaving any medication. In your case, your thyroid was still working albeit ineffectively so it appears the chlorella corrected the problem. Because your thyroid is still alive and active, chlorella was able to "adjust your system" so to speak.

This is wonderful news!  I kept reading about chlorella healing health issues so it's good to know that it's happening on this board as well.

As for the blood sugar and cholesterol  there are no words. THAT is AMAZING  IT is sooo good to be Green (quoting Mariofmagdal because it just is!!!)


----------



## mariofmagdal

luckiestdestiny said:


> Wow I see TONS of growth because your second comparison is so much longer, w/o you even stretching the ponytail and you're a natural so I kNOW shrinkage isn't a joke for us! Congratulations Mariofmagdal it really is good to be green.


 
My daughter is the one that got me to get this pic the best way I could. It was Monday night when I was conditioning my hair in sections, and when I flipped one to the back, she jumped off the bed and said DANG, mom your hair grew super long! I couldn't see what she saw, and she came and stretched it, and kept saying wow, hopefully the rollerset will give me an eye-full, I am going to get the lady at the shop to take pics for me next time.

Going green is the only thing I have done differently. See my sig, I may be doing more greens than others, but with so many on the green drinks and smoothies, we may come out the same. Happy Hair Growing EVERYBODY!


----------



## Whimsy

I'm so sick of taking these pills.
I love that they keep me regular, but I take 2 in the am and 2 in the pm and am just annoyed by them. (cuz i also take a bc pill, a multivitamin and a ALA)
I'm going to get some powder form and try just gulping it down with orange juice in the mornings when I take my ALA and see how that goes.


----------



## Auburn

Okay so... is anyone experiencing more sensitive skin?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Whimsy said:


> I'm so sick of taking these pills.
> I love that they keep me regular, but I take 2 in the am and 2 in the pm and am just annoyed by them. (cuz i also take a bc pill, a multivitamin and a ALA)
> I'm going to get some powder form and try just gulping it down with orange juice in the mornings when I take my ALA and see how that goes.


 maybe try the green goodness or another drink of that type. I know some have not liked orange juice with it.  

A tip...you don't have to gulp down an 8 ounce glass. 2-4 ounces is enough. That's how I take it, like a shot, and move on!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Auburn said:


> Okay so... is anyone experiencing more sensitive skin?


 
I noticed your post earlier but haven't experienced that. As long as you are NOT violently throwing up, just consider it a detox symptom, drink water and move on. Some have had their skin itch, or get rashes so it's entirely possible to have the other "sensitive" skin stuff.


----------



## Auburn

luckiestdestiny said:


> I noticed your post earlier but haven't experienced that. As long as you are violently throwing up, just consider it a detox symptom, drink water and move on. Some have had their skin itch, or get rashes so it's entirely possible to have the other "sensitive" skin stuff.



You mean as long as im NOT violently throwing up right? erplexed

Ive experienced weakness & skin(nerve?) sensitivity. My skin is decent right now.

I need to work on raising my blood pressure.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Auburn said:


> You mean as long as im NOT violently throwing up right? erplexed
> 
> Ive experienced weakness & skin(nerve?) sensitivity. My skin is decent right now.
> 
> I need to work on raising my blood pressure.


 
Excuse my typo. I'll go correct it. That would be correct. NOT throwing up. Read post one and two for more info.  Yes Violent throwing up is NOT good. It could mean that you are raising your dose TOO fast, or that you are ALLERGIC.  Post one and two in the quick start tells you what to do incase of that which is reduce, drink water, monitor, and tells you how to do it to determine if you need to quit. 

It does not sound like you're allergic to me. Only that you are detoxing. You and everyone should still drink more water to help your detox run smoother.


----------



## Kimbosheart

Hey Y'all Hows it been going? I've been on and off but I'm still green


----------



## LovinLocks

mariofmagdal said:


> 6 pills equals 3g with Earthrise, 500mg tablets. Not sure if that's the brand you take, seems like I recall you saying you picked those up. Can't help with the WL hair shake. I am only GREEN ;0)



Hiya,

Yes, I have Earthrise/500 mg.  Coool, sweet then, if I'm on 3g already.  Was just kidding with the omelet question.

I'll have to look and see if I'm "green".


----------



## Nice Lady

Whimsy said:


> I'm so sick of taking these pills.
> I love that they keep me regular, but I take 2 in the am and 2 in the pm and am just annoyed by them. (cuz i also take a bc pill, a multivitamin and a ALA)
> I'm going to get some powder form and try just gulping it down with orange juice in the mornings when I take my ALA and see how that goes.


 
I personally mix my chorella/spirulina mix with orange juice, some frozen fruit and yogurt as a smoothie at night or morning and it goes down fine.


----------



## Auburn

luckiestdestiny said:


> Excuse my typo. I'll go correct it. That would be correct. NOT throwing up. Read post one and two for more info.  Yes Violent throwing up is NOT good. It could mean that you are raising your dose TOO fast, or that you are ALLERGIC.  Post one and two in the quick start tells you what to do incase of that which is reduce, drink water, monitor, and tells you how to do it to determine if you need to quit.
> 
> It does not sound like you're allergic to me. Only that you are detoxing. You and everyone should still drink more water to help your detox run smoother.



Im trying to get up to 64 oz a day  Its hard.


----------



## Whimsy

OK I got some Jarrow Yaeyama Powder....let's see how I fare.
I think it'll be easier to take more grams at once this way, I'm just going to down it like a gross green shot and see what happens.

Anyone with Jarrow's brand have any reviews?


----------



## caramelma

Whimsy said:


> OK I got some Jarrow Yaeyama Powder....let's see how I fare.
> I think it'll be easier to take more grams at once this way, I'm just going to down it like a gross green shot and see what happens.
> 
> Anyone with Jarrow's brand have any reviews?


 I take it andI love it.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Kimbosheart said:


> Hey Y'all Hows it been going? I've been on and off but I'm still green


 
Hi Kimoboheart how are ya?  One of the original chlorella ladies good to see you!


----------



## Mystic

Hi luckiestdestiny..., I have been lurking in and out for a while and wanted to give you praise for the way you've handled this thread.  You are always there to answer questions and giving feedback - you are awesome!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Mystic said:


> Hi luckiestdestiny..., I have been lurking in and out for a while and wanted to give you praise for the way you've handled this thread. You are always there to answer questions and giving feedback - you are awesome!


 
Thank you for that wonderful compliment. Much appreciated.  How's chlorella treating you?


----------



## flowinlocks

I recently purchased Liquid chlorophyll and Spirulina. Anyone have experience with either of these?


----------



## Amour

Got mine today, it is jarrow and is actually 2grams every half teaspoon. Will start at that. do you guys take it all at once or throughout the day?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

flowinlocks said:


> I recently purchased Liquid chlorophyll and Spirulina. Anyone have experience with either of these?


 chlorophyll is IN both spirulina and chlorella. If you want extra detoxing power, then getting chlorophyll will do wonders. It is in both foods too, however.  For spirulina advice, hope Mariofmagdal will chime in for ya.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Amour said:


> Got mine today, it is jarrow and is actually 2grams every half teaspoon. Will start at that. do you guys take it all at once or throughout the day?


 
I take mine at once and have had great results, but I know that others have distributed it throughout the day. I do once so that I remember it. If I had multiple times I'd probably forget knowing me. So in this case I recommend doing what's right for you.


----------



## Whimsy

Amour said:


> Got mine today, it is jarrow and is actually 2grams every half teaspoon. Will start at that. do you guys take it all at once or throughout the day?



That's the one I have.
I took a massive amount last night (2 tbsp) in orange juice, in an attempt to "jump start" my digestive system HAHHAHA  

This morning I took a regular teaspoonfull of it in orange juice.  It tastes like a flintstone vitamin, with a seaweed chaser!  I plan on taking that once or twice a day depending on if I remember to or not.


----------



## Mystic

I have been taking it consistently since February.  Initially, I got so much energy - I could move mountain, lol.  Now, my body may have gotten used to it over time because I am not getting the same feeling but I know I am maintaining optimally and that's OK.  At least I know my body will continue to remain healthy.  I take it every morning in my shake and during the day I take wheatgrass and other greens. I intend to continue using these green powder for a long long time - thanks for starting this thread.



luckiestdestiny said:


> Thank you for that wonderful compliment. Much appreciated. *How's chlorella treating you?[/*quote]


----------



## sunbubbles

yippee! I plan on buying my powder form today and starting ASAP!


----------



## Auburn

I think I can move up to 1g today


----------



## Pooks

I love that the ladies from here and the egg shake thread seem to be crossing over, as well as the CHL or egg shake poll thread, it's indication that we're on to 2 very good things. Thanks LD and BB!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

sunbubbles said:


> yippee! I plan on buying my powder form today and starting ASAP!


 Join the party!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Auburn said:


> I think I can move up to 1g today


 
Good for you Auburn!  Just remember (and this is for everyone) that it isn't a race. I'm glad you're doing what your body needs. You'll get there when you get there, and you'll be much healthier doing it.


----------



## hairedity

Hi,
I've decided to join the GREEN team. I bought the tablets, each tablet is 500mg (I need to go back to page 1 of this thread to confirm the recommended start dosage).
I'm hoping for more energy as tiredness has been hitting me hard lately, done blood test etc and everything has come back good/"better than average".  If I have any toxins that need to be pushed out, I'm hoping going green will take care of this as well.  Of course I am looking forward to more healthy hair, skin & nails too.  Some even mentioned better eyesights.. I'd take that as a bonus!
Thank you luckiestdestiny for starting and maintaining this thread in such an informative and caring way.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

hairedity said:


> Hi,
> I've decided to join the GREEN team. I bought the tablets, each tablet is 500mg (I need to go back to page 1 of this thread to confirm the recommended start dosage).
> I'm hoping for more energy as tiredness has been hitting me hard lately, done blood test etc and everything has come back good/"better than average". If I have any toxins that need to be pushed out, I'm hoping going green will take care of this as well. Of course I am looking forward to more healthy hair, skin & nails too. Some even mentioned better eyesights.. I'd take that as a bonus!
> Thank you luckiestdestiny for starting and maintaining this thread in such an informative and caring way.


 
Happy to have you aboard hairedity Welcome!

You will definitely cleanse your system while using chlorella. If you have any questions that aren't listed in the quick start guide (post #1 and 2), during the process, feel free to pm me. I'll do my best to help.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

pookiwah said:


> I love that the ladies from here and the egg shake thread seem to be crossing over, as well as the CHL or egg shake poll thread, it's indication that we're on to 2 very good things. Thanks LD and BB!


 
Great nutrition is essential for overall heath, including hair, so I wouldn't be surprised if some trickle over here and there.  I think CHL is my #1 in my arsenal (protein, CGF, Vitamins, Nutrients including Amino Acids, Minerals, Chlorophyll for detoxing, lineoic acid, etc), but eggs (protein) and wheat germ (along with some of the other ingredients in the shake) can only help the body too so I definitely see why there's such buzz in both threads.


----------



## LovinLocks

I'm green.  Found out today!


----------



## Auburn

luckiestdestiny said:


> Good for you Auburn!  Just remember (and this is for everyone) that it isn't a race. I'm glad you're doing what your body needs. You'll get there when you get there, and you'll be much healthier doing it.



I want to get to the point where Im mega detoxing (metals & stuff). I need a thorough cleanse.

I want to get green too!


----------



## Platinum

My cycle came, I had cramps yesterday which is unusual because I usually don't have any. Hopefully, I'll have a short cycle this month like I did last month (3 days- usually it's 4-5). I think Chlorella is helping to regulate it. I was 10 days early last month but this month, I was only 2 days early.


----------



## hairedity

LovinLocks said:


> I'm green. Found out today!


 
Congrats! :creatures


----------



## Adaoba2012

I've been lurking on this thread for almost a month...you guys are really about to suck me into this chlorella bandwagon!! I don't even know why I haven't ordered yet..

ETA: okay I've been doing more than just lurking..lol I went into Whole foods yesterday to look for it and they had the tablets but not the powder..so on my way out I noticed Odwalla has a superfood drink that contains spirulina..Have you guys heard of or tried this drink? and have any of you thought of mixing the chlorella powder with it? It contains 1000mg of spirulina..


----------



## mariofmagdal

Adaoba2012 said:


> I've been lurking on this thread for almost a month...you guys are really about to suck me into this chlorella bandwagon!! I don't even know why I haven't ordered yet..
> 
> ETA: okay I've been doing more than just lurking..lol I went into Whole foods yesterday to look for it and they had the tablets but not the powder..so on my way out I noticed Odwalla has a superfood drink that contains spirulina..Have you guys heard of or tried this drink? and have any of you thought of mixing the chlorella powder with it? It contains 1000mg of spirulina..



The way I see it, you're in! 
Life is much GREENER on this side!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Adaoba2012 said:


> I've been lurking on this thread for almost a month...you guys are really about to suck me into this chlorella bandwagon!! I don't even know why I haven't ordered yet..
> 
> ETA: okay I've been doing more than just lurking..lol I went into Whole foods yesterday to look for it and they had the tablets but not the powder..so on my way out I noticed Odwalla has a superfood drink that contains spirulina..Have you guys heard of or tried this drink? and have any of you thought of mixing the chlorella powder with it? It contains 1000mg of spirulina..


 
It's one of the "green drinks" that the ladies are mixing their chlorella with. There are also other alternatives. Trader Joes has "Green goodness" which is  a lot cheaper, and there are others as well too. Whatever you need to help it go down. Again I suggest mixing it with water. It tastes the same but gives the consistency of juice instead of a smoothie, and it helps to stretch it further. Also try 2-4oz (meaning 1 or 2 ounces of water to the same of juice and your chlorella powder) and take it as a chaser to stretch the savings even more...I never drink an 8 0z glass. I take my 2-4 ounce shot and then drink some more water as I need to get water in to flush out my system of toxins. HTH


----------



## luckiestdestiny

LovinLocks said:


> I'm green. Found out today!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Hey Ladies,
looks like the poll is open again. Be sure to vote.  Thanks to the moderator Supergirl!

What type of chlorella did you choose? Come on...don't be shy.


----------



## LovinLocks

*Is this a good buy?*

I'm prepping for my next bottle.

http://www.vitapal.com/v-now-foods-chlorella-powder-4-oz_48989.aspx

*Now Foods, Chlorella Powder, 4 oz*


http://www.vitapal.com/v-now-foods-chlorella-powder-4-oz_48989.aspx#reviews









                      Regular Price: $16.99
On Sale For: *$9.70*

Wait, this seems better; AND it has that word "yaeyama"!!!


Jarrow Formulas, Chlorella Powder


* Image shown may vary in quantity, flavor or strength

Product Weight: 1.15 lbs 	
	Regular Price: $13.95
On Sale For: $9.00
You Save: $4.95 (35%)
Qty:  

Item Number: VP52515


----------



## LovinLocks

*Is this a good buy?*

I'm prepping for my next bottle.

http://www.vitapal.com/v-now-foods-chlorella-powder-4-oz_48989.aspx

*Now Foods, Chlorella Powder, 4 oz*


http://www.vitapal.com/v-now-foods-chlorella-powder-4-oz_48989.aspx#reviews









                      Regular Price: $16.99
On Sale For: *$9.70*

Wait, this seems better???

*Jarrow Formulas, Chlorella Powder*


http://www.vitapal.com/v-jarrow-formulas-chlorella-powder-100g_52515.aspx#reviews




                           * Image shown may vary in quantity, flavor or strength                         

Product Weight: 1.15 lbs                                                                                               
                      Regular Price: $13.95
On Sale For: *$9.00*
You Save: $4.95 (35%)

What's kinda confusing me is the mg????  My current bottle is 500 mg.  I am seeing 200 mg also????  Okay, when it comes to pill vs. powder . . . it seems the powders don't mention mg?  Okay, mg is the weight of the pill, right??  Ay yi yi.  I know I'm overthinking this, always do.  I've got to go shower, helllppp.


----------



## NuBraveHeart

alright. did it. bought some, received it.  started yesterday taking the recommended dosage, which is 3g, or one level teaspoon per day.  i mixed it with odwalla superfood green juice (you know the one with the broccoli, spinich, greens, etc.).  i will say this.  it has a distinctive smell. but not necessarily bad... when i drink it or smell the powder, i had an immediate memory of when i was little and played in the dirt, or was climbing trees in the backyard.  it smells like... well, earth. concentrated earth, if you will.

i thought about whether i should reduce the dosage to 1g to start, so that i may avert side effects.  then i thought, i've already got acne and i'm already getting over the flu, this can't really make it any worse for me!  sticking to 3g.

i'll keep you posted.


----------



## JFemme

I'm currently taking Jarrow CHL, and love it !!!!


----------



## sunbubbles

I bought mine yesterday! So Im trying to be patient as it arrives in the mail!!


----------



## LovinLocks

NuBraveHeart said:


> i thought about whether i should reduce the dosage to 1g to start, so that i may avert side effects. then i thought, i've already got acne and i'm already getting over the flu, this can't really make it any worse for me! sticking to 3g.


 
Hello,

I just started on Monday and with 3g hasn't done a thing [side-effect wise].  I'd say stick with it until you SEE otherwise.

Welcome to the green side!


----------



## Britt

I bought the Source Naturals Yaeyama Powder. It should be here tmrw .. I look forward to it regulating my bowel movements and overall cleaning out my body. If my hair grows, great ...


----------



## luckiestdestiny

NuBraveHeart said:


> alright. did it. bought some, received it. started yesterday taking the recommended dosage, which is 3g, or one level teaspoon per day. i mixed it with odwalla superfood green juice (you know the one with the broccoli, spinich, greens, etc.). i will say this. it has a distinctive smell. but not necessarily bad... when i drink it or smell the powder, i had an immediate memory of when i was little and played in the dirt, or was climbing trees in the backyard. it smells like... well, earth. concentrated earth, if you will.
> 
> i thought about whether i should reduce the dosage to 1g to start, so that i may avert side effects. then i thought, i've already got acne and i'm already getting over the flu, this can't really make it any worse for me! sticking to 3g.
> 
> i'll keep you posted.


 You may have started too fast. You might want to take 1g to start and see how you do before moving up. Remember the articles from the health gurus that are sprinkled all through here...just because the bottle recommends 3 g doesn't mean that's where you start, or where you end up. That's up to you via reading pos #1 and #2 so you can decide how low or high you want to go. This is a food so there's no fear of overdosing however you need to make sure that your body can receive it and move according to your body's needs (how fast you move up and how much you take) in addition to monitoring for allergies, etc


----------



## Whimsy

OK ..... I don't know what's going on here.
When I was taking the pills (4gs) I was regular, now I'm taking the powder, and I haven't had a BM in 2 days!  
What the hell is going on here?!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Whimsy said:


> OK ..... I don't know what's going on here.
> When I was taking the pills (4gs) I was regular, now I'm taking the powder, and I haven't had a BM in 2 days!
> What the hell is going on here?!


 
I have a theory...and it's JUST a theory...but from watching the thread for over 3 months...it seems that those who take the powder are getting a stronger dose. Who knows why? But I notice those who take the powder are having a harder detox. Technically it's a good thing because it's detoxing you, but it's bad because you don't want to do it too fast. You may have to back off, or drink more water. Whatever you do you have to keep it moving. Get some magnesium citrate or whatever and get it moving because all of your detoxing is sitting in your intestines being absorbed back into your blood stream and that is a NO NO


----------



## OhmyKimB

I just got a relaxer three weeks ago and I'm starting to get some new growth!!! I used to rinse with nettle tea and my hair was soo thick I have to get back to that too! I saw it in this thread but didn't think it did anything until I stopped and thought about it again.


----------



## ladytee2

luckiestdestiny said:


> I have a theory...and it's JUST a theory...but from watching the thread for over 3 months...it seems that those who take the powder are getting a stronger dose. Who knows why? But I notice those who take the powder are having a harder detox. Technically it's a good thing because it's detoxing you, but it's bad because you don't want to do it too fast. You may have to back off, or drink more water. Whatever you do you have to keep it moving. Get some magnesium citrate or whatever and get it moving because all of your detoxing is sitting in your intestines being absorbed back into your blood stream and that is a NO NO


 

I think for me personally my body absorbed more of the powder than than the pills.


----------



## Chiba_revolution

Hmm that's a point. I've had to back down on my dose of Chlorella to 0.5g a day. I started 6g for 2 weeks then suddenly got ill. I have to take it without food or I throw up.

After two weeks I decided to up my dose to 1g, I felt fine untill 3 hours later I ate pasta and threw up again.

*I don't get it, why do I throw up only when I eat? And why did this start to happen after 2 weeks of taking Chlorella?*

I can't take Chlorella and not eat for a whole day!


----------



## JFemme

News flash- after several weeks of taking CHL faithfully, my skin is breaking out in little zits all over my face... *yikes* I can not think of anything else it could be... 

I'm lowering my dose. STAT. 

1/2 teaspoon every other day in my smoothie...

Still in love with the other beenies...


----------



## tallnomad

I'm leaving the powder alone--I agree with Lucky about it giving a faster more potent detox.  I just bought some tablets and will be taking those in the morning on a empty stomach. 

I bought Tung Hai Chlorella.  It says "cracked cell wall for superior digestibility."

Also says it's 1000 mg and it suggests you take 3 per day.  I'm starting with one and will gradually increase from there.


----------



## Britt

luckiestdestiny said:


> I have a theory...and it's JUST a theory...but from watching the thread for over 3 months...it seems that those who take the powder are getting a stronger dose. Who knows why? But I notice those who take the powder are having a harder detox. Technically it's a good thing because it's detoxing you, but it's bad because you don't want to do it too fast. You may have to back off, or drink more water. Whatever you do you have to keep it moving. Get some magnesium citrate or whatever and get it moving because all of your detoxing is sitting in your intestines being absorbed back into your blood stream and that is a NO NO


 

That'ds kinda odd... I bought this primarily to clean me out and keep things mvoing. I'm naturally constipated, and I'm concerned that this powder might make it worse??? Do you think I should take fiber pills with it?


----------



## Amour

anyone else thinks this smells like henna??

I tried it for the first time last night, 1/2 teaspoon which was 2 gram, no probs soo far. Will up the dose in a few days to 4 grams if all is well.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

So, I mixed one tablespoon of chl in my waistlength cocktail...and 2 hours later I was running to the ladies' room.  i left work early because the nausea and vomiting was getting to  me.  I'm gonna hold off on this for at least 2 weeks.  When I do start, it'll be at the minimum dosage of 1/2 teaspoon.  I didn't think i'd have to do this because I was already at 4 gms per day.  This really smells like grass.  I dislike the taste immensely.  It is ruining my cocktails.  *sigh*


----------



## Chiba_revolution

> So, I mixed one tablespoon of chl in my waistlength cocktail...and 2 hours later I was running to the ladies' room. i left work early because the nausea and vomiting was getting to me. I'm gonna hold off on this for at least 2 weeks. When I do start, it'll be at the minimum dosage of 1/2 teaspoon. I didn't think i'd have to do this because I was already at 4 gms per day. This really smells like grass. I dislike the taste immensely. It is ruining my cocktails. *sigh



That is just like me, I held off for two weeks and now I think I can tolerate 1/2 teaspoon. But 1g and my body violently reacted.


----------



## Dominican09

Hello Ladies!

Taking the Source Naturals CHL, I started with 5 per day, then 10 per day, no green stuff; so I did 12, then 14 pills per day and finally seeing what I think is the right shade of green...TMI!! but I am just recording my progress  

~As far as energy, glow, etc. nothing yet. But I am sure it will come later on.


----------



## lwilliams1922

Brittster said:


> That'ds kinda odd... I bought this primarily to clean me out and keep things mvoing. I'm naturally constipated, and I'm concerned that this powder might make it worse??? Do you think I should take fiber pills with it?



I had problems getting things to move.  When  first started CHL or when I first increase things move very well.  After that is slows back down again.

I've added (PLAIN) Magnesium and that keeps things moving.


----------



## NuBraveHeart

luckiestdestiny said:


> You may have started too fast. You might want to take 1g to start and see how you do before moving up. Remember the articles from the health gurus that are sprinkled all through here...just because the bottle recommends 3 g doesn't mean that's where you start, or where you end up. That's up to you via reading pos #1 and #2 so you can decide how low or high you want to go. This is a food so there's no fear of overdosing however you need to make sure that your body can receive it and move according to your body's needs (how fast you move up and how much you take) in addition to monitoring for allergies, etc




yes, ma'am...


----------



## luckiestdestiny

BeyondBlessed said:


> I just got a relaxer three weeks ago and I'm starting to get some new growth!!! I used to rinse with nettle tea and my hair was soo thick I have to get back to that too! I saw it in this thread but didn't think it did anything until I stopped and thought about it again.


 Told ya that Nettle tea works wonders. It also takes two seconds to use it as a rinse after you finish conditioning your hair. It really does help w/ thickness. That's my one two punch nettle rinse, chlorella drink...I guess I should say one, two , three punch: nettle rinse, chlorella drink, eating organic whole veggies w/ mostly fish and some chicken.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Chiba_revolution said:


> Hmm that's a point. I've had to back down on my dose of Chlorella to 0.5g a day. I started 6g for 2 weeks then suddenly got ill. I have to take it without food or I throw up.
> 
> After two weeks I decided to up my dose to 1g, I felt fine untill 3 hours later I ate pasta and threw up again.
> 
> *I don't get it, why do I throw up only when I eat? And why did this start to happen after 2 weeks of taking Chlorella?*
> 
> I can't take Chlorella and not eat for a whole day!


 Read post one and two to tweak your chlorella dose. Maybe you need to stay at .5. That's the dose you were at before throwing up. Stay there for several weeks before increasing. You may be super sensitive.  There seems to be an urge to increase for all the benefits, but if you're thowing up, that's counterproductive in the long run and you end up just quitting. Stay at .5 .  later when you increase, maybe take it at night before bed so that you don't have to worry about the whole with food thing because you'll be sleep. I take mine once a day. It does not have to be distributed throughout the day to work. It does it's job no matter what. 

So game plan for you since you're sensitive:
1: Stay at a dose you can tolerate. That seems to be .5 for three weeks at least. Give your body a chance to detox and work on your system.

2. Try increasing by .5 (see how you tolerate it)
3. Combine that increase with taking only at night before bed.
4. If that's too much, you need to reduce to .5 and just stay there for much longer. Maybe you have a lot of stuff going on that needs detoxing or you're just super sensitive. A little is better than no chlorella.
5.  If you are okay after a couple weeks, proceed to increase again, and so on till you get to where you need to go.
6. One last thing, if you're having problems at even .5 then try taking that dose before bed so there's no food to interact.
7. Finally if all of these suggestions do NOT work, then you're probably allergic.  Sorry, that sucks, but just like with eggs, fish, etc sometimes people are allergic and this maybe the case. I would not resort to this assumption until I tried all the suggestions above. If that's the case, and you are allergic, you must discontinue use.

HTH


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Brittster said:


> That'ds kinda odd... I bought this primarily to clean me out and keep things mvoing. I'm naturally constipated, and I'm concerned that this powder might make it worse??? Do you think I should take fiber pills with it?


 No. Chlorella contains fiber to. You can check post 2 for all the nutritional stuff. 

So just like fiber, if you take too much, you may get constipated even though it's desire is to get it movin!  So you have to build up your fiber intake slowly, you have to do the same with chlorella depending on yur body. I think mag citrate is the thing of choice. Or you can reduce your dose and up your water.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Dominican09 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Taking the Source Naturals CHL, I started with 5 per day, then 10 per day, no green stuff; so I did 12, then 14 pills per day and finally seeing what I think is the right shade of green...TMI!! but I am just recording my progress
> 
> ~As far as energy, glow, etc. nothing yet. But I am sure it will come later on.


  Congrats on going green. There's no TMI here, welcome to the chlorella family.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Dominican09 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Taking the Source Naturals CHL, I started with 5 per day, then 10 per day, no green stuff; so I did 12, then 14 pills per day and finally seeing what I think is the right shade of green...TMI!! but I am just recording my progress
> 
> ~As far as energy, glow, etc. nothing yet. But I am sure it will come later on.


 


lwilliams1922 said:


> I had problems getting things to move. When first started CHL or when I first increase things move very well. After that is slows back down again.
> 
> I've added (PLAIN) Magnesium and that keeps things moving.


 
Thanks for letting everyone know this because they need to understand that if you detox too fast, that could happen.  Either 1) diarrhea or 2) constipation...each body reacts differently but either way you're taking too much or your body has not adjusted yet. Either way keep it movin


----------



## Chicagodiva

Hi Ladies,
I had a bit of a setback while vacationing.  I had been taking 3g daily since early April, never had any problems; but by the third day of my vacation I was severely constipated....most likely due to the combo of not enough water, increased alcohol intake & 3g chlorella daily. It was the worse feeling...and I did not have access to any of the regular laxatives since I was out of the country.  So I stopped the chorella for a couple of days TMI went brown, increased my fluids back to normal & eliminated the alcohol to get myself moving again.  After becoming regular again, I started back on the chlorella but at only 1g to ensure no repeats! I am now back up to 2g, but still not green, I have also resumed my daily green juicing.  I plan to increase back up to 3g by Sun. and then increase up to 4g by the next Sunday.
I hope to be back green again very soon....


----------



## LovinLocks

Brittster said:


> I bought the Source Naturals Yaeyama Powder. It should be here tmrw .. I look forward to it regulating my bowel movements and overall cleaning out my body. If my hair grows, great ...




Girl, what WUZ you doing????  Whatever, looks like fun 

Did ya chl arrive on time?


----------



## LovinLocks

Chicagodiva said:


> Hi Ladies, I hope to be back green again very soon....




Shouldn't take long!  Hey, sounds like you had a blast though  !  You know Chicagoans know how to get down.


----------



## Chicagodiva

LovinLocks said:


> Shouldn't take long! Hey, sounds like you had a blast though  ! You know Chicagoans know how to get down.


Thanks LovinLocks! I did thoroughly enjoy myself...I guess too much.

Hope I don't have to add to the saying that Chicagoans also know how to get brown.....


----------



## Blaque*Angel

quick reminder: water is the cure to most problems...

hmmm i've been busy this week and slacked badly with my water, (had about 6 glasses a day!)
i now have a zit and a rash!! 
back on my gallon of water since yesterday!


----------



## jerseygurl

thought I'd let you ladies know; I'M BACK ON THE GREEN WAGON YAY!!!!


----------



## Britt

luckiestdestiny said:


> No. Chlorella contains fiber to. You can check post 2 for all the nutritional stuff.
> 
> So just like fiber, if you take too much, you may get constipated even though it's desire is to get it movin! So you have to build up your fiber intake slowly, you have to do the same with chlorella depending on yur body. I think mag citrate is the thing of choice. Or you can reduce your dose and up your water.


 

But isn't magnesium citrate like a laxative? 
My chl powder will arrive today and I should start w/ 1/2 a teaspoon right? I've already bought my apple juice to put it in.


----------



## Whimsy

luckiestdestiny said:


> I have a theory...and it's JUST a theory...but from watching the thread for over 3 months...it seems that those who take the powder are getting a stronger dose. Who knows why? But I notice those who take the powder are having a harder detox. Technically it's a good thing because it's detoxing you, but it's bad because you don't want to do it too fast. You may have to back off, or drink more water. Whatever you do you have to keep it moving. Get some magnesium citrate or whatever and get it moving because all of your detoxing is sitting in your intestines being absorbed back into your blood stream and that is a NO NO



OK i'm worried now.
I'm going to take some epsom salt as a laxative because I've had no movement in a while and I've been taking the powder daily.
My stomach is big as hell.  I'm literally full of sh*t.

Let's see what happens now...


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Brittster said:


> But isn't magnesium citrate like a laxative?
> My chl powder will arrive today and I should start w/ 1/2 a teaspoon right? I've already bought my apple juice to put it in.


 
I'm just offering you suggestions for if you're constipated. It's your choice to do what works for you.  I would drink more water myself and cut back if chlorella caused me to be constipated, but some women have found the magnesium also works if they're backed up. It's not something to use all the time, just to keep you from staying constipated.  You do what you need to do for YOUR body.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Whimsy said:


> OK i'm worried now.
> I'm going to take some epsom salt as a laxative because I've had no movement in a while and I've been taking the powder daily.
> My stomach is big as hell. I'm literally full of sh*t.
> 
> Let's see what happens now...


 
Get it out girl!  Then lower your dose if necessary and drink tons of water to keep your system moving. If you're constipated you're probably using a little too much. Your system hasn't adjusted to that dose yet. So cut back, and stay there for a while and then move up slowly to your next dose.


----------



## HealthyHair2007

Hello all,
I am back on the bandwagon heavy... all test done. I need to refill my powder CHL and this time I am getting the powder SP. Mixing it with green juice is sooooo easy and it forces you to drink at least 20 oz of water afterwards....lol


----------



## LovinLocks

HealthyHair2007 said:


> Mixing it with green juice is sooooo easy and it forces you to drink at least 20 oz of water afterwards....lol



Good to know.  My green powder should be here in over a week.  I'm taking note until it's arrival so I know what to do.  Need a way to force more water anyhow.


----------



## Britt

LovinLocks said:


> Girl, what WUZ you doing????  Whatever, looks like fun
> 
> Did ya chl arrive on time?



LMAOOOOO !!!!! 
That ain't me! That's Keyshia Cole's crazy arse mother Frankie 
BTW, my chlorella came today, I took 1/2 a teaspoon with some apple juice.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Please ladies,

I took the time to have the poll reopened. I KNOW there's tons of you out there who haven't voted. Even the lurkers taking chlorella on the dl...Please take the time to do so. Even if you're shy to chime in, it doesn't hurt to vote for what you're taking because it'll help others who may decide to take chlorella in the future and is much appreciated. Vote your Green choice!


----------



## venusd

Okay I have a two part question and don't know if it has been answered somewhere in this thread. Here it goes:
1) Most of you are taking chlorella powder, I'm taking the pills.  I take 10 pills  (at night).  How many pills are you taking?
2) The nettle tea I drink, is it better to drink, rinse with or both?
Sorry if this has been answered but I just can't find the answer.


----------



## nc cutie

I am taking the pills. I take 3 pills. Each pill is a gram a piece.I take Super Chlorella from the vitamin shoppe...cant do powders. I've been taking pills almost since  LD first posted.


----------



## HealthyHair2007

LovinLocks said:


> Good to know. My green powder should be here in over a week. I'm taking note until it's arrival so I know what to do. Need a way to force more water anyhow.


 

I started out doing protein shakes and frankly all of that blending and washing dishes was for the birds. The Naked Juice  and the Bolthouse Green Goodness is the bomb. I pour 1/4 cup juice and 3/4 cups of water. Toss in the powder, stir and drink. Super Duper easy. Afterwards, I usually drink two full glasses of water.

You are going to love it....


----------



## luckiestdestiny

HealthyHair2007 said:


> I started out doing protein shakes and frankly all of that blending and washing dishes was for the birds. The Naked Juice and the Bolthouse Green Goodness is the bomb. *I pour 1/4 cup juice and 3/4 cups of water.* Toss in the powder, stir and drink. Super Duper easy. Afterwards, I usually drink two full glasses of water.
> 
> You are going to love it....


 
Yay!I am glad that you are taking the advice to mix it with water. It really doesn't take away from the taste, and it is a way to stretch the juice longer. In addition, it lessens the sugar intake on a daily basis. So it's a win win situation.


----------



## LovinLocks

venusd said:


> 1) Most of you are taking chlorella powder, I'm taking the pills.  I take 10 pills  (at night).  How many pills are you taking?



The brand I have states "6"; so that's what I've been doing.


----------



## venusd

> The brand I have states "6"; so that's what I've been doing


Okay, thanks, so I'm in the right ballpark. BTW I have the Source Naturals Brand.


----------



## mstar

venusd said:


> Most of you are taking chlorella powder, I'm taking the pills. I take 10 pills (at night). How many pills are you taking?


I have the Source Naturals Yaeyama, and I've been taking 10 pills with breakfast (2 grams). I want to stay here for a few weeks before going up to 3 grams.

Ok, I feel kinda weird putting this out there on an internet forum, but here goes. I got my chlorella on Wednesday afternoon, and I have not, um...gone to the bathroom since then.  I went Wednesday morning as usual, then took my first dose that afternoon, and since then, nothing. 

I'm ashamed to admit that I hadn't been drinking nearly enough water, but I've been doing the full 64 ounces since Thursday. The funny thing is that I don't feel uncomfortable like I usually do when I get constipated--I feel fine, I just know that three days in a row with no activity is not good.

Is this normal??


----------



## Mik

I'm happy to report that I'm back on the chlorella train! I ordered the pills because as I posted about 3,000 pages ago, the powder was making me violently ill. I'lve been taking the pills for about a week and a half (i'm up to 2 grams) and i'm very happy to report that I haven't been sick at all. I haven't "gone green" yet, but here's hoping it happens soon!


----------



## MrsMe

berryblack said:


> Last year I started breaking out--even worse than when I went through puberty! It was horrible. I kept trying different acne remedies and it seemed my skin just got worse.
> 
> One of the many reasons I wanted to take chlorella was to benefit my skin. I was still breaking out when I started it in February. Then I read Sheba1's post about exfoliating with vinegar and baking soda, using cetaphil, etc. To my delight, my face cleared right up. I thought it was a fluke but even when my period came, my skin stayed pretty clear.
> 
> Anyway, its worth a try if you haven't already. Btw, chlorella masks did NOT work for me--gave me rashes and zits. Maybe if you cut down on them, you would see even more improvement... A little may go a long way with chlorella.


 
I used to do the baking soda w/ vinegar every 2-3 days, but I decreased it because my skin was just getting drier and the marks are even more pronounced when my skin is dry. I also stopped the chl masks and I think it was a great idea. My skin is a bit clearer now and so far (knock on wood) it's looking better. 



Nyssa28 said:


> I see an improvement. Have you ever tried tea tree oil soap? I use it and it has worked wonders on my skin.


 
I haven't tried that yet. I must say that I am trying to stay on a budget and only purchase items that I really need, so when I'm done w/ my Proactiv Cleanser, I'll purchase the Desert Essence Tea Tree face wash.



nc cutie said:


> This is not chlorella related but I feel your pain about acne. I was gonna buy this for my sister- juice beauty--one of the LCHF ladies recommend it she talks about it on her blog here is the link http://www.scandalousbeautyonline.com/


Yes, I saw her mentionning it in one of her videos and I'll give it a try whenever I can purchase it.

Thanks for the support ladies! I removed the pics, because they reminded me of my teen years and I can't believe that I have been battling with acne for almost half of my life...
I'm still taking chl, 9g/day, but I stopped the Spirulina. Also, I'm not tracking my hair growth anymore because I started locs and I don't want to frustrate myself over length or comparing my progress to others, but my new growth is definitely thicker. My nails grow like weed and they are as though as when I used to take biotin and msm.


----------



## HealthyHair2007

Is it only me or has anyone else noticed the price of Chlorella has shot up like crazy? I paid $28.00 on Amazon for the 16oz Soruce Natural Powder last month. Checked yesterday and it's $33.00. The same with Mega Tek. It's up $4.........


----------



## luckiestdestiny

venusd said:


> Okay I have a two part question and don't know if it has been answered somewhere in this thread. Here it goes:
> 1) Most of you are taking chlorella powder, I'm taking the pills. I take 10 pills (at night). How many pills are you taking?
> 2) The nettle tea I drink, is it better to drink, rinse with or both?
> Sorry if this has been answered but I just can't find the answer.


1) Depends on what your pills are, how many gs or mg are in your pills. YOU need to take what works for your body.

2) I drink and rinse with it. (Nettle)

HTH


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mstar said:


> I have the Source Naturals Yaeyama, and I've been taking 10 pills with breakfast (2 grams). I want to stay here for a few weeks before going up to 3 grams.
> 
> Ok, I feel kinda weird putting this out there on an internet forum, but here goes. I got my chlorella on Wednesday afternoon, and I have not, um...gone to the bathroom since then.  I went Wednesday morning as usual, then took my first dose that afternoon, and since then, nothing.
> 
> I'm ashamed to admit that I hadn't been drinking nearly enough water, but I've been doing the full 64 ounces since Thursday. The funny thing is that I don't feel uncomfortable like I usually do when I get constipated--I feel fine, I just know that three days in a row with no activity is not good.
> 
> Is this normal??


 

You need to get it moving. Drink more water or you'l have to cut your dose.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Blaque*Angel said:


> *quick reminder: water is the cure to most problems...*


 
And the church said...


----------



## LovinLocks

perlenoire83 said:


> My nails grow like weed



Humph, I mentioned this to babycakes yesterday.  Mine seem to be also; can't be chl; just started taking them what - last week.  Is it?    Actually gave myself a french manicure last night.


----------



## LovinLocks

Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Originally Posted by *Blaque*Angel* 

 
_*quick reminder: water is the cure to most problems..*_





luckiestdestiny said:


> And the church said...



Weeellll!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

LovinLocks said:


> Humph, I mentioned this to babycakes yesterday. Mine seem to be also; can't be chl; just started taking them what - last week. Is it?  Actually gave myself a french manicure last night.


 
It's possible. I noticed growth within the first week and my nails were ALWAYS short because I cut them down because I type so much. And the next week, there they were.


----------



## OhmyKimB

luckiestdestiny said:


> Told ya that Nettle tea works wonders. It also takes two seconds to use it as a rinse after you finish conditioning your hair. It really does help w/ thickness. That's my one two punch nettle rinse, chlorella drink...I guess I should say one, two , three punch: nettle rinse, chlorella drink, eating organic whole veggies w/ mostly fish and some chicken.


 

Yes, but I ignored it cuz I didn't think that was helping me when I did use it. And I was just trying to get rid of the 2 pounds of nettle I had. But I'm going back to a lot of things since I quit everything I was doing to my hair


----------



## sharifeh

if you drink chlorella, how does it taste?


----------



## alexstin

HealthyHair2007 said:


> Is it only me or has anyone else noticed the price of Chlorella has shot up like crazy? I paid $28.00 on Amazon for the 16oz Soruce Natural Powder last month. Checked yesterday and it's $33.00. The same with Mega Tek. It's up $4.........




I noticed too. The price is now $49 on Amazon w/free shipping. I swear just two days ago it was $41. I was planning to order it when it was $33 and then it just went up from there. I'm so disappointed.


----------



## MagnoliaBelle

luckiestdestiny said:


> You need to get it moving. Drink more water or you'l have to cut your dose.



Needed to hear that.  My dosage is high, and I've slowed down.  Water is the missing link.  Thanks


----------



## HealthyHair2007

alexstin said:


> I noticed too. The price is now $49 on Amazon w/free shipping. I swear just two days ago it was $41. I was planning to order it when it was $33 and then it just went up from there. I'm so disappointed.


 
I think they are stalking us. All of the products we use or recommend seem to jump in price. I got mines on www.vitacost.com. I paid $33 and 20 for the powder Spriulina. Shipping on that site is $4.99, but I brought some other stuff also to balance it out. This should last me another two months, so who know's what the price will be then....lol


----------



## mstar

luckiestdestiny said:


> You need to get it moving. Drink more water or you'l have to cut your dose.


It finally happened today...woo-hoo! 

I figured that water would help get things moving, but my real question was about the fact that I felt no discomfort (sorry I wasn't clear). Usually when I'm constipated, I feel so horrible and bloated, it's just awful. This time, I really felt fine...no discomfort at all, even though I had gone four days without using it. I was wondering if that was a normal benefit of chlorella.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

my pain free cycle started today!!!

it is so weird but great not to have "painful periods"

i missed my chlorella yesterday  so drinking a huge glass of it now


----------



## ackee walk

subscribing... b/c this sounds beneficial but there is no way i can read thru all of this in one sitting.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Ackee Walk try to read post one and two for the highlights.  We created a quick start guide with the help of some of the earlier members, in order to help aid new comers.


----------



## ackee walk

luckiestdestiny said:


> Ackee Walk try to read post one and two for the highlights. We created a quick start guide with the help of some of the earlier members, in order to help aid new comers.


 
oh, i did.  thanks, LD. just also want to read thru ppl's experiences on here too


----------



## Britt

Yay ! I can participate in this thread.

Well, I have had a dull headache since yesterday, I woke up w/ it yesterday morning and couldn't figure out why I had it. I had started taking the Chlorella powder on Friday afternoon. Last night the headache subsided (it wasn't bad). This morning, I have the dull headache again, it's not unbearable, just a pain. It just dawned on me that it's the chlorella, b/c around 9pm last night I drank some (about 3/4 teaspoon). 
This may be TMI, but I just passed gas at work and it smelt TERRIBLE  erplexed.


----------



## belle_reveuse28

I woke up the other day with flu symptoms and I noticed I hadn't been taking my CHL for a few days... After 4 months of taking it, IJust got lazy all of a sudden... But I'm trying to pick back up as I should.... Anyways, I'm hoping that getting back started today will help get rid of these "germs" i got that are making me feel sick.  Has this worked for anyone else that's felt like they were coming down with something?  It's been like a year since I've had a cold or anything... TIA


----------



## **Glamourlicious**

I am still taking Chlorella pills and Sea kelp.  Aside from clear skin I have nothing else to report.  LOL  I am not straightening for awhile...I am "going" green...super reg...and thats about it.  No weight loss or loss of appetitie.  Period is still painful.  I take three pills.


----------



## HairHustla

*Hello Ladies,*

*Where do I start?  Well I just got back from the states, I went home for my son's graduation and to visit my family so that is where I have been for the past few weeks.  Anyway, I did start my mom and sister on CHL. I came home to find my mom in pitiful condition and my sister not that much better and each of them had gained tons of weight.  *

* I began by just giving them the shake using Bolthouse juice because my mom has lupus and my sister has neurological seizures.  My mom's lupus was really acting up, this was the first time it was really noticeable..or either she was unable to hide it as much.  So, the first week with just the bolthouse juice was rough for my mother, she had so many aches and pains.  The second week was more of the same but she began noticing that she no longer had gas attacks..every so often she gets these attacks where gas gets lodged in her joints and underneath her shoulder blades (it is so weird).  You basically have to "pump" it out of her.*

*The third week my mom noticed that she had more energy, she had basically been laying around in the bed for most of the time I was at home but this week she got up and around and was able to take weight on her legs.  I was so happy you all, by the end of the third week, my mom was up cleaning her house and getting so much stronger.  At the beginning of the third week, I started her on chlorella tablets, just 1 gram but it seems to be having a positive effect on her. Yall, my mom is so desperate to get better she believes in chlorella and takes it faithfully everyday!  I thought that I would have a problem with her taking it but she beats me to the bottle!  So over the next few weeks I will be calling her and checking on her to see if she will maintain this regimen and I am praying for the best!  *

*As for me, my entire family noticed how "illuminated" I looked when I arrived home.  I had a nice figure because the chl seemed to be shaping me in some strange way, I just glowed and looked so healthy and happy.  I guess you could say that my family really would like a piece of whatever I have got going on because both my mom and sister have been totally game!  My sister is getting stronger also, she has had some skin breakouts but virtually no other detox symptoms.  So I am hanging in there and staying the course and praying that chl can work wonders for my family as it has for me.  Sorry so long but I just wanted to catch you all up on my little chlorella saga.  Be blessed!*

*HH*


----------



## jencolem

To get my Chlorella I drink "Green Machine" by Naked Juice.  Besides having apples, bananas, kiwi fruit, mango and pineapple it has:

Spirulina 1300 mg
Chlorella 400 mg
Broccoli 100 mg
Spinach 100 mg
Blue Green Algae 50mg
Garlic 50 mg
Barley Grass 75mg
Wheat Grass 75 mg
Ginger 50mg
Parsley 50mg

It looks nasty but tastes Good!!! 

Hopefully these amounts are good for the body.


----------



## Titansgirl

HairHustla said:


> *Hello Ladies,*
> 
> *Where do I start?  Well I just got back from the states, I went home for my son's graduation and to visit my family so that is where I have been for the past few weeks.  Anyway, I did start my mom and sister on CHL. I came home to find my mom in pitiful condition and my sister not that much better and each of them had gained tons of weight.  *
> 
> * I began by just giving them the shake using Bolthouse juice because my mom has lupus and my sister has neurological seizures.  My mom's lupus was really acting up, this was the first time it was really noticeable..or either she was unable to hide it as much.  So, the first week with just the bolthouse juice was rough for my mother, she had so many aches and pains.  The second week was more of the same but she began noticing that she no longer had gas attacks..every so often she gets these attacks where gas gets lodged in her joints and underneath her shoulder blades (it is so weird).  You basically have to "pump" it out of her.*
> 
> *The third week my mom noticed that she had more energy, she had basically been laying around in the bed for most of the time I was at home but this week she got up and around and was able to take weight on her legs.  I was so happy you all, by the end of the third week, my mom was up cleaning her house and getting so much stronger.  At the beginning of the third week, I started her on chlorella tablets, just 1 gram but it seems to be having a positive effect on her. Yall, my mom is so desperate to get better she believes in chlorella and takes it faithfully everyday!  I thought that I would have a problem with her taking it but she beats me to the bottle!  So over the next few weeks I will be calling her and checking on her to see if she will maintain this regimen and I am praying for the best!  *
> 
> *As for me, my entire family noticed how "illuminated" I looked when I arrived home.  I had a nice figure because the chl seemed to be shaping me in some strange way, I just glowed and looked so healthy and happy.  I guess you could say that my family really would like a piece of whatever I have got going on because both my mom and sister have been totally game!  My sister is getting stronger also, she has had some skin breakouts but virtually no other detox symptoms.  So I am hanging in there and staying the course and praying that chl can work wonders for my family as it has for me.  Sorry so long but I just wanted to catch you all up on my little chlorella saga.  Be blessed!*
> 
> *HH*



I'm glad to hear that your mom and sister are benefitting from taking Chl. Thanks for your update.  THIS IS AN AWESOME STORY!!!!


----------



## hairedity

HairHustla, thnx for sharing!  That's a wonderful post.


----------



## hairedity

I found this on Oprah's site.. just a small article on Superfoods, including Chlorella & Spirulina.  All this info has already been posted by LD, but still nice to see the info reiterated:
http://www.oprah.com/article/health/nutrition/life_greenfoods/2


----------



## Makenzie

HairHustla said:


> *Hello Ladies,*
> 
> *Where do I start?  Well I just got back from the states, I went home for my son's graduation and to visit my family so that is where I have been for the past few weeks.  Anyway, I did start my mom and sister on CHL. I came home to find my mom in pitiful condition and my sister not that much better and each of them had gained tons of weight.  *
> 
> * I began by just giving them the shake using Bolthouse juice because my mom has lupus and my sister has neurological seizures.  My mom's lupus was really acting up, this was the first time it was really noticeable..or either she was unable to hide it as much.  So, the first week with just the bolthouse juice was rough for my mother, she had so many aches and pains.  The second week was more of the same but she began noticing that she no longer had gas attacks..every so often she gets these attacks where gas gets lodged in her joints and underneath her shoulder blades (it is so weird).  You basically have to "pump" it out of her.*
> 
> *The third week my mom noticed that she had more energy, she had basically been laying around in the bed for most of the time I was at home but this week she got up and around and was able to take weight on her legs.  I was so happy you all, by the end of the third week, my mom was up cleaning her house and getting so much stronger.  At the beginning of the third week, I started her on chlorella tablets, just 1 gram but it seems to be having a positive effect on her. Yall, my mom is so desperate to get better she believes in chlorella and takes it faithfully everyday!  I thought that I would have a problem with her taking it but she beats me to the bottle!  So over the next few weeks I will be calling her and checking on her to see if she will maintain this regimen and I am praying for the best!  *
> 
> *As for me, my entire family noticed how "illuminated" I looked when I arrived home.  I had a nice figure because the chl seemed to be shaping me in some strange way, I just glowed and looked so healthy and happy.  I guess you could say that my family really would like a piece of whatever I have got going on because both my mom and sister have been totally game!  My sister is getting stronger also, she has had some skin breakouts but virtually no other detox symptoms.  So I am hanging in there and staying the course and praying that chl can work wonders for my family as it has for me.  Sorry so long but I just wanted to catch you all up on my little chlorella saga.  Be blessed!*
> 
> *HH*



Great update.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

jencolem said:


> To get my Chlorella I drink "Green Machine" by Naked Juice. Besides having apples, bananas, kiwi fruit, mango and pineapple it has:
> 
> Spirulina 1300 mg
> Chlorella 400 mg
> Broccoli 100 mg
> Spinach 100 mg
> Blue Green Algae 50mg
> Garlic 50 mg
> Barley Grass 75mg
> Wheat Grass 75 mg
> Ginger 50mg
> Parsley 50mg
> 
> It looks nasty but tastes Good!!!
> 
> Hopefully these amounts are good for the body.


 Alot of the ladies here are taking the green machine and then ading more chlorella. It tastes the same but adds a punch. at 400 mg, you have under 1/2 of 1g  of chlorella. 1g=1000 mg THe maintanence suggestion is 5-6 g by the health gurus links that I posted.  Babydollhair who has been on chlorella for over a year takes 3gms so I think that those that can go with higher amounts (unless sensitive) should strive to get up to at least 3gms. But any amount will do ya!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

HealthyHair2007 said:


> I think they are stalking us. All of the products we use or recommend seem to jump in price. I got mines on www.vitacost.com. I paid $33 and 20 for the powder Spriulina. Shipping on that site is $4.99, but I brought some other stuff also to balance it out. This should last me another two months, so who know's what the price will be then....lol


 Paranoia? I think not!  It is weird that it keeps going up now.    I think that maybe more people are reading the chlorella thread and ordering than we think. Thus the price is shooting up!  How dare they!


----------



## Kiadodie

In increased to 3000 mg and I'm breaking out. Is that normal when you increase?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

dodie said:


> In increased to 3000 mg and I'm breaking out. Is that normal when you increase?


 sometimes. You can refer to post #1 and #2 for common side effects of detoxing. Up your water intake to help flush your system


----------



## Mrs.Fitness

luckiestdestiny said:


> Alot of the ladies here are taking the green machine and then ading more chlorella. It tastes the same but adds a punch. at 400 mg, you have under 1/2 of 1g of chlorella. 1g=1000 mg THe maintanence suggestion is 5-6 g by the health gurus links that I posted. Babydollhair who has been on chlorella for over a year takes 3gms so I think that those that can go with higher amounts (unless sensitive) should strive to get up to at least 3gms. But any amount will do ya!


 

Just curious...Is BabyDoll Hair taking the pills or powder?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Mrs.Fitness said:


> Just curious...Is BabyDoll Hair taking the pills or powder?


 I am sorry, but I don't remember. That's a GREAT question. Hopefully she'll chime in. I know, though because I remember this exactly, she said she received the most growth from Source naturals but had also tried Jarrow and that it was good too.


----------



## dplyrooted

I added some to my shampoo and conditioner, I've tried this twice, it feels good on the scalp.


----------



## PGirl

Update:

I have been away from my favorite thread for too long.  Ya'll are really on fire in here!  I am still on Chlorella SN powder.  My back pain is still improved.  Thank God! Amen!!!!  

My hair used to grow about 1/4 inch per month (I know it's slow) but I am no doubt getting 3/4 per month since Chlorella was added to my routine.  My new growth is coming in like a forest so it looks promising for hair growth.  I am a green girl forever.  I'm still very happy with my choice.  

9 - 12 grams powder daily with Green Machine and a little water (sometimes I add a splash of orange juice too).



If you are lurking and not sure about this....try it for a couple months and you will get hooked for life.


----------



## Adaoba2012

LD..Where do you get your nettle tea from?? I'm going to Whole Foods tomorrow to see if I can start out with the Chlorella tablets (I plan to switch to the powder later on) so if it is available at Whole Foods I can kill 2 birds with one stone


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Adaoba2012 said:


> LD..Where do you get your nettle tea from?? I'm going to Whole Foods tomorrow to see if I can start out with the Chlorella tablets (I plan to switch to the powder later on) so if it is available at Whole Foods I can kill 2 birds with one stone


 
Wholefoods should have source naturals pills. I like A LOT. They are my back up. I keep them in my purse incase I'm on the go and don't have time to take my powder.
As for nettle:
I get it on amazon lately for under three dollars it's like$2.59  I buy in bulk so that I don't have to repay shipping fees because this stuff simply WORKS and I don't want to be without it.  I would shout three things from the rooftoop: organic eating, chlorella, and nettle tea. It's also good w/ helping asthma, allergies, etc and circulation (nettle tea) among a host of other things.   I used to get it from iherb but they aren't as cheap.

I swear by the NOW brand. I CANNOT recommend another as it's the only one I've used since september of last year and if it's not broke...why fix it?  It's called "NOW" and it's organic nettle tea. HTH

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B000E7L81E/ref=sr_1_olp_1?ie=UTF8&s=hpc&qid=1243403619&sr=8-1


----------



## Adaoba2012

luckiestdestiny said:


> Wholefoods should have source naturals pills. I like A LOT. They are my back up. I keep them in my purse incase I'm on the go and don't have time to take my powder.
> As for nettle:
> I get it on amazon lately for under three dollars it's like$2.59 I buy in bulk so that I don't have to repay shipping fees because this stuff simply WORKS and I don't want to be without it. I would shout three things from the rooftoop: organic eating, chlorella, and nettle tea. It's also good w/ helping asthma, allergies, etc and circulation (nettle tea) among a host of other things. I used to get it from iherb but they aren't as cheap.
> 
> I swear by the NOW brand. I CANNOT recommend another as it's the only one I've used since september of last year and if it's not broke...why fix it? It's called "NOW" and it's organic nettle tea. HTH
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B000E7L81E/ref=sr_1_olp_1?ie=UTF8&s=hpc&qid=1243403619&sr=8-1


 
Thanks you are such a doll!
I'll check back in tomorrow to let you know how the chlorella hunt went...I'm sooo excited!  Oh and I'm ordering the Nettle tea right now..How exactly do you prepare the nettle tea rinse?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Adaoba2012 said:


> Thanks you are such a doll!
> I'll check back in tomorrow to let you know how the chlorella hunt went...I'm sooo excited!  Oh and I'm ordering the Nettle tea right now..How exactly do you prepare the nettle tea rinse?


 
No biggie. Just brew some tea  with distilled or spring water and let it sit and viola! Pour it on after wash, condition, dc, and make sure you get it on the scalp and leave it there. I first used a cup to pour, then I graduated to a nozzle because I want it RIGHT on the scalp where it can do it's work stimulating.

Sometimes I add herbs if I have time, but most times I just do a simple rinse.  The herbs are rosemary and/or sage (I just chop some up if I have some extra of them fresh and pour it in with my tea and let it boil and strain). Do NOT use rosemary if you have high blood pressure or are pregnant or nursing BTW.

Most times I just do the nettle cause I'm too lazy and wash days are long enough w/o the extra effort.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

PGirl said:


> Update:
> 
> I have been away from my favorite thread for too long. Ya'll are really on fire in here! I am still on Chlorella SN powder. My back pain is still improved. Thank God! Amen!!!!
> 
> My hair used to grow about 1/4 inch per month (I know it's slow) but I am no doubt getting 3/4 per month since Chlorella was added to my routine. My new growth is coming in like a forest so it looks promising for hair growth. I am a green girl forever. I'm still very happy with my choice.
> 
> 9 - 12 grams powder daily with Green Machine and a little water (sometimes I add a splash of orange juice too).
> 
> 
> 
> If you are lurking and not sure about this....try it for a couple months and you will get hooked for life.


 
Good to see ya PGirl! Glad you're still in the CHL party and that your hair is thriving.  I know that the results just get better with time.


----------



## Pooks

Hey girlies

I feel like I am catching a cold for the first time in a long time. This past week I have eaten some less than healthful food - necessity not choice - and started adding my CHL to my WL cocktail which I share with my Mum. I didn't count my CHL tabs before adding them, I just eyeballed it, I reckon I've been having quite a bit less than the 5g I shoulda had - couple that with the fact I forgot my afternoon dose for at least a few days, and I think I understand why I have the beginnings of a cold. It's also possible that I'm just run down in general cuz I've been v busy. Bottom line, I'm taking CHL outta my morning egg shake so I can ensure I'm getting the right amount, remember my afternoon dose, and I'll be back on track.


----------



## mstar

luckiestdestiny said:


> No biggie. Just brew some tea with distilled or spring water and let it sit and viola! Pour it on after wash, condition, dc, and make sure you get it on the scalp and leave it there. I first used a cup to pour, then I graduated to a nozzle because I want it RIGHT on the scalp where it can do it's work stimulating.
> 
> Sometimes I add herbs if I have time, but most times I just do a simple rinse. The herbs are rosemary and/or sage (I just chop some up if I have some extra of them fresh and pour it in with my tea and let it boil and strain). Do NOT use rosemary if you have high blood pressure or are pregnant or nursing BTW.
> 
> Most times I just do the nettle cause I'm too lazy and wash days are long enough w/o the extra effort.


 
Thank you so much for this info! I just ordered some Alvita nettle tea from Vitacost for $2.52...ordered on Monday, and it arrived today with standard shipping. If I like it, I'll order the pound of loose nettle next time, since it's cheaper. I will try it tomorrow after my wash. 

Actually, tomorrow will just be a quick co-wash. Do you do it every time you co-wash, or only on the big shampoo/DC day?


----------



## JFemme

luckiestdestiny said:


> sometimes. You can refer to post #1 and #2 for common side effects of detoxing. Up your water intake to help flush your system



Yup, I increased my water intake and the superficial outbreak subsided....

Yay !!!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

JFemme said:


> Yup, I increased my water intake and the superficial outbreak subsided....
> 
> Yay !!!!


YAY!Congratulatins


----------



## Amour

PGirl said:


> 9 - 12 grams powder daily with Green Machine _and a little water_ (sometimes I add a splash of orange juice too).


 

Ahhhh! I didnt think of this, i've been taken it with a full cup of water. I will start taking it with a little bit of water to make it easier to go down... 

I'm dumb I know


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Amour said:


> Ahhhh! I didnt think of this, i've been taken it with a full cup of water. I will start taking it with a little bit of water to make it easier to go down...
> 
> I'm dumb I know


 
I do a little green machine and a little water. Just enough to get the consistency of juice. I take it like a 2oz shot. Sometimes I drink 4 ounces, but I don't really need all of the sugar from the green machine juice, and also I like to stretch it out so it's economical.  Then I drink lots of water throughout the day so that the water is helping to cleanse my body along with the chlorella.

You really don't need to sit around drinking a big 8 ounce glass unless you want to. You just need enough water to dissolve it and keep it moving.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Thanks for using the poll again ladies!  For everyone who is new, who is polling "other" please share "other" with us if you will. What kind are you taking?  And how are you liking it?


----------



## january noir

Checking in....

I lost count on what week I'm on!  Anyhoo, still taking Chlorella @ 12g.   
I haven't been taking my Spirulina or my other vitamins. 

I broke a piece of bone in my foot and it's knitting near my big toe.  I have surgery in a week and a half and I am looking forward to a speedy recovery.

Even though I have some dark marks from breakouts, I have started going out without any foundation; just eye and lip.  Not even blush.   I never would have done that before.
I'm thinking that either it's because I just don't give a damn or it's because my skin has this beautiful glow.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mstar said:


> Thank you so much for this info! I just ordered some Alvita nettle tea from Vitacost for $2.52...ordered on Monday, and it arrived today with standard shipping. If I like it, I'll order the pound of loose nettle next time, since it's cheaper. I will try it tomorrow after my wash.
> 
> Actually, tomorrow will just be a quick co-wash. Do you do it every time you co-wash, or only on the big shampoo/DC day?


 

Sorry, for some reason I didn't see this before.  I don't know how I missed it.

I do this everytime water hits my head so to speak. Lately I've been cowashing, and just wash once a month, so I've been doing it when I co wash and when I shampoo. Before when I just shampooed, conditioned, dc I did it then too. HTH

If you do it once a week you'll see definite changes.  I'd say up to three times a week if you really want to. I just make sure to do it at least once a weekn (nettle rinse)

Remember to leave it there. You don't want to rinse it out when you put it in as your last wash.


----------



## mw138

luckiestdestiny said:


> I do a little green machine and a little water. Just enough to get the consistency of juice. I take it like a 2oz shot. Sometimes I drink 4 ounces, but I don't really need all of the sugar from the green machine juice, and also I like to stretch it out so it's economical. Then I drink lots of water throughout the day so that the water is helping to cleanse my body along with the chlorella.
> 
> You really don't need to sit around drinking a big 8 ounce glass unless you want to. You just need enough water to dissolve it and keep it moving.


 
I do the same thing. I just pour a little of the green Bolthouse juice into my cup and add a little cold water. I mix in the chlorella and take it down in one shot!

I recently ordered the 16oz container of the Source Naturals Chlorella Yaeyama Powder (which went up in price by $10 on Amazon in the two-three weeks since I purchased it! ). Previously I purchased just a 4oz container at my local health food store. Well, I don't know if the powder in the 16oz container was more potent or what because the smell made me gag quite a few times. I'm okay now (if I hold my breath), but man that stuff is strong! I guess that's a good thing. If it is more potent, then that's more benefits healthwise for me!


----------



## Candycane044

Hi everyone!

I know it's been a longgg time since I've been in the thread.  I just wanted to say that I am still taking my chlorella, and it's still wonderful!  As stated before I haven't had miraculous hair growth yet but my hair is getting thicker and evening up.  Also, I find that chlorella is doing a great job of helping me maintain my weight.  I have been eating terribly these past few weeks because I've been a busy bee but I have not gained any weight at all.  I truly love this stuff!


----------



## mstar

I increased my dosage to 3 grams today! I think I will continue to increase by one gram every ten days or so. Keeping my fingers crossed that my body continues to tolerate it well.

Question for the chlorella veterans: when you say "go green," how green are we talking? Like the same vivid green color as the tablets, or more of a greenish-brown?  TIA


----------



## CurlyMoo

Well ladies I am out of CHL and haven't taken it in 3 weeks. I am brown again. I miss it but the costs are too high. I also miss my nails and clear skin. Things have gone back the way they were before. With less gas. Good luck ladies.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mstar said:


> I increased my dosage to 3 grams today! I think I will continue to increase by one gram every ten days or so. Keeping my fingers crossed that my body continues to tolerate it well.
> 
> Question for the chlorella veterans: when you say "go green," how green are we talking? Like the same vivid green color as the tablets, or more of a greenish-brown?  TIA


 
It can be a dARK green or vivid. I've heard both on here. Mine is more dark green. HOWEVER a brownish green (from what you're describing) seems to me that you are on the VERGE so to speak right on the EDGE of green.  You have climbed the mountain, now you just have to plant that flag.  You'll get there soon. Unless you're just dark green and you're thinking it's brownish. HTH


----------



## luckiestdestiny

CurlyMoo said:


> Well ladies I am out of CHL and haven't taken it in 3 weeks. I am brown again. I miss it but the costs are too high. I also miss my nails and clear skin. Things have gone back the way they were before. With less gas. Good luck ladies.


 

See ya when you have more moolah or the costs go down.

I know the big container is more, but even if you maintain at a lower dose, you could squeeze out a few months even (source naturals big powder) at 3gms. You might want to consider a lower dose, so you can have something in your system until you can up your dose.

If not, I understand. I have to pay NYU so much, even with my scholarship, that my bank account laughs at me every month.  And I don't have rich relatives!


----------



## CurlyMoo

luckiestdestiny said:


> See ya when you have more moolah or the costs go down.
> 
> I know the big container is more, but even if you maintain at a lower dose, you could squeeze out a few months even (source naturals big powder) at 3gms. You might want to consider a lower dose, so you can have something in your system until you can up your dose.
> 
> If not, I understand. I have to pay NYU so much, even with my scholarship, that my bank account laughs at me every month. And I don't have rich relatives!


 
Thanks, I was thinking of getting the 4-8oz powder. Do you think I can get a significant benefit from 3gms?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

CurlyMoo said:


> Thanks, I was thinking of getting the 4-8oz powder. Do you think I can get a significant benefit from 3gms?


 I think anything is better than nothing.  I know babydoll hair uses 3gms successfully for over a year (probably closer to two).  I'd say go for it, and then increase when you can later.


----------



## CurlyMoo

luckiestdestiny said:


> I think anything is better than nothing. I know babydoll hair uses 3gms successfully for over a year (probably closer to two). I'd say go for it, and then increase when you can later.


 
Thanks, I will try this in a few weeks.


----------



## mstar

luckiestdestiny said:


> It can be a dARK green or vivid. I've heard both on here. Mine is more dark green. HOWEVER a brownish green (from what you're describing) seems to me that you are on the VERGE so to speak right on the EDGE of green. *You have climbed the mountain, now you just have to plant that flag.* You'll get there soon. Unless you're just dark green and you're thinking it's brownish. HTH


Woo girl, that had me rollin'! Too funny. 

Btw, I did the the nettle tea rinse on Thursday, and it was incredible. I LOVED the scent of the tea, and it felt so good on my scalp. I think I will continue to do them after my co-washes, because I felt like the tea was slightly astringent, so it helped to clean my hair.


----------



## Platinum

Still holding it down at 5 grams. I felt better when I got up to 9 grams but I started losing too much weight so I cut back. Now I'm starting to gain a little. I love what Chlorella has done for my skin, I'm not sure if it's helping with hair growth but I'm enjoying the health benefits. I also started taking a protein shake called "Spiru-tein"  that contains a little bit of Chlorella.

Keep up the good work ladies.


----------



## NuBraveHeart

i'm officially "green".  but i'm starting to get the breakouts for sure. waiting it out.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Platinum said:


> Still holding it down at 5 grams. I felt better when I got up to 9 grams but I started losing too much weight so I cut back. Now I'm starting to gain a little. I love what Chlorella has done for my skin, I'm not sure if it's helping with hair growth but I'm enjoying the health benefits. I also started taking a protein shake called "Spiru-tein"  that contains a little bit of Chlorella.
> 
> Keep up the good work ladies.


 Congratulations. I know how much you wanted to gain weight.  I never thought I'd put that in a sentence.  But I do UNDERSTAND (I was hyper before radioactive iodine made me hypo and I couldn't keep the weight on, though I wish now to get it OFF that's for sure because of all I gained but I can respect that you have other needs).

Never heard of spirutein, but it sounds interesting for sure.  Protein shake with chlorella, who'd have thought?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

NuBraveHeart said:


> i'm officially "green". but i'm starting to get the breakouts for sure. waiting it out.


 
Green: :creatures

Breakouts:  WATER!  UP it!

Congrats on going green.  Welcome to the green team go chlorella!!!!


----------



## LovinLocks

*Gassss, ahhh haa*

Heeey, maybe I missed something.  So, chl causes some of us gas??????    The other day I was fartin' all over and was kinda giggly cause I was thinking to myself, "Why am I fartin'?"  The real funny thing is I didn't smell 'em.   So, it's the chl????   Wonder does that mean it's working or something?


----------



## NuBraveHeart

luckiestdestiny said:


> Green: :creatures
> 
> Breakouts:  WATER!  UP it!
> 
> Congrats on going green.  Welcome to the green team go chlorella!!!!



i'm drinking about 40-42 oz per day at this point.  i'm trying to get up to half my body weight per day, which is more than that...

but getting it down is cumbersome. gee wiz, i already feel like a well!  i'ma keep on truckin though...  mixing my powder with Naked Superfood Green drink. have it every morning now before breakfast.  it's working out alright.  yesterday and today i mixed it with Naked pomegranate blueberry antioxidant juice.  yummy.


----------



## AngieB

I tried the nettle tea rinse this morning...I LOVE IT!


----------



## hairedity

Platinum said:


> Still holding it down at 5 grams. I felt better when I got up to 9 grams but I started losing too much weight so I cut back. Now I'm starting to gain a little. I love what Chlorella has done for my skin, I'm not sure if it's helping with hair growth but I'm enjoying the health benefits. I also started taking a protein shake called "Spiru-tein"  that contains a little bit of Chlorella.
> 
> Keep up the good work ladies.


 
I hear you on the weight loss... that's my only concern w/Chlorella, I don't want to lose weight, nor more of my already diminished appetite.

any suggestions anybody?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

AngieB said:


> I tried the nettle tea rinse this morning...I LOVE IT!


 

Isn't it wonderful? I love how refreshing it feels to the scalp. I also love that natural solutions are easy and effortless. It takes 2 seconds to do, and chlorella takes a minute to chug down, and then your health is balanced and your hair grows faster. I just love that!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

hairedity said:


> I hear you on the weight loss... that's my only concern w/Chlorella, I don't want to lose weight, nor more of my already diminished appetite.
> 
> any suggestions anybody?


 
I think you can try doing what others are doing. Go only as high as you can w/o losing weight.  Just maintain there.  Most of the skinnier people will not have this problem, as chlorella will just balance the body. But every now and then you might lose weight and just lower your dose if that happens.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Just wanted to update those who knew my mom's situation with lupus and steroids that she had to take which causes her to gain weight (along w/ various other meds that cause weight gain...which I looked up online).  She's lost 24 pounds total so far (she has had a few gain and lose over and over and then she'd drop more). I'm happy for her because it puts her in the low 200's. If she keeps this up, by the end of summer she should be in the 170's or 80's.  All she's doing is taking chlorella!!!  In addition, she can't exercise because she is in systemic lupus late stages and also has fibro, and and myositis (remember auto immune illnesses travel in clusters? from my previous article) so her doctor says NO exercise!  I'm really happy for her. It took almost four months but who cares as long as you get there right?

(I just flew home to visit, and I've been here over a week) Her hair is a WEED, and I mean it. She complains about how long it's getting and keeps it in a large plait, but she's at MBL now and she was upper BSL. That's with her cutting it all the time LOL!  Forgot to add that it was super thin before and now it's thickening up. It's not perfect but it's sooo much better.


----------



## january noir

OK I counted it out.  It's my 9 week anniversary today; 3 weeks @ 12g.


----------



## godzooki

So chlorella and nettle tea rinses huh? for the rinses, are you guys leaving it in or rinsing it out after a while? I need to get some chlorella but I do have nettle tea.


----------



## AngieB

Luckiestdestiny...that is wonderful news about your mother. I wish her continued success.


----------



## AngieB

godzooki said:


> So chlorella and nettle tea rinses huh? for the rinses, are you guys leaving it in or rinsing it out after a while? I need to get some chlorella but I do have nettle tea.


 
From what I've read, the nettle tea should not be rinsed out.  I did not rinse it out.


----------



## prospurr4

*Little Update:*  It's been just over 2 months of taking NOW brand SPR and CHL tablets consistently.  Now I'm at a 2:1 SPR/CHL ratio of 6g/3g and intend to hold at this amount.  BMs are still green.

PROS:  
1) My breakouts have lessened greatly.  Of course, I do drink 90-100 ozs. of water a day, so that's helping.  When I do get a pimple it's usually because I've eaten a candy bar or something; I guess CHL doesn't like that!   Scars from previous breakouts are fading.

2) Whites of my nails and eyes are really white, and my eyelashes are so long.  I just turned 49, and I've never had lashes like this, even as a child. 

3) Cellulite has lessened greatly; I can wear my bike shorts with pride this summer!

4) Menstrual periods are cramp-free and regular.  At a time when many women my age are experiencing menopause/peri-menopause symptoms like hot flashes and night sweats, I don't have any of that.  In fact, my period comes regularly every 26-28 days.  

5) My new growth seems to be coming in faster and thicker. I'm 13 weeks post, and I actually have a hump at my demarcation line that shows through my wide, elastic headband.   I touchup in 2 weeks.

CONS:  

None.


----------



## LovinLocks

prospurr4 said:


> *Little Update:*
> PROS:
> 
> 
> CONS:
> 
> None.


This is very encouraging to me on more than one level.  Thank you.

I am beginning to think I should up my chl.  When the powder arrives I believe I will.  Purchased some of that Bolt drink Friday so I'm ready.  Just waiting for my package.   Meanwhile taking the pills I originally purchased x 6 per day = 3g.


----------



## LovinLocks

luckiestdestiny said:


> Just wanted to update those who knew my mom's situation with lupus and steroids



Sweeet!  This is good news.  I did not know of Mom's plight, but you give her a hug from ya cyber girl, LL.  :blowkiss:


----------



## prospurr4

LovinLocks said:


> This is very encouraging to me on more than one level.  Thank you.



You're welcome!


----------



## LovinLocks

hairedity said:


> I hear you on the weight loss... that's my only concern w/Chlorella, I don't want to lose weight, nor more of my already diminished appetite.  Any suggestions anybody?



     I wish . . . simply down some chl and lose weight 

Er a how long does it take???????


----------



## luckiestdestiny

AngieB said:


> From what I've read, the nettle tea should not be rinsed out. I did not rinse it out.


 
Exactly.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

LovinLocks said:


> I wish . . . simply down some chl and lose weight
> 
> Er a how long does it take???????


 
Well with my mom she lost roungly 5.5 pounds or so per month. Which others would balk at but after 6 months that will be 33 pounds!

I lost between 12 a month or so but I was TRYING to lose. Meaning I eat clean, organic,etc and was trying to lose weight. My mom on the other hand eats country food...which I love but it's sooo fattening : fried chicken, fried pork chops, huge rolls with bread, mac and cheese, greens (with ham hock).  You get the point. So for her to lose 5 pounds a month I was stoked. Keep in mind, she really does eat small amounts of food. She eats like a bird really, and she was always small until the steroids from the LUPUS and other medicines and then she started gaining like crazy.

So the chlorella can cut you down.  The site I published earlier says to give it about 4 months to see results but if you're consistent there should be weight loss...


----------



## luckiestdestiny

*Re: Gassss, ahhh haa*



LovinLocks said:


> Heeey, maybe I missed something. So, chl causes some of us gas??????  The other day I was fartin' all over and was kinda giggly cause I was thinking to myself, "Why am I fartin'?" The real funny thing is I didn't smell 'em.  So, it's the chl???? Wonder does that mean it's working or something?


 Chlorella=gas sometimes in the beginning

Chlorella= smell free farts from the chlorophyl, or atleast significantly reduced.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

january noir said:


> OK I counted it out. It's my 9 week anniversary today; 3 weeks @ 12g.


 Yay!  It's so great when you really commit to something. I can't wait to see all your benefits.


----------



## mariofmagdal

luckiestdestiny said:


> Just wanted to update those who knew my mom's situation with lupus and steroids that she had to take which causes her to gain weight (along w/ various other meds that cause weight gain...which I looked up online). She's lost 24 pounds total so far (she has had a few gain and lose over and over and then she'd drop more). I'm happy for her because it puts her in the low 200's. If she keeps this up, by the end of summer she should be in the 170's or 80's. All she's doing is taking chlorella!!! In addition, she can't exercise because she is in systemic lupus late stages and also has fibro, and and myositis (remember auto immune illnesses travel in clusters? from my previous article) so her doctor says NO exercise! I'm really happy for her. It took almost four months but who cares as long as you get there right?
> 
> (I just flew home to visit, and I've been here over a week) Her hair is a WEED, and I mean it. She complains about how long it's getting and keeps it in a large plait, but she's at MBL now and she was upper BSL. That's with her cutting it all the time LOL! Forgot to add that it was super thin before and now it's thickening up. It's not perfect but it's sooo much better.


 

This is super great news!  I am so happy for your mom. Actually for you both, I know you are glad you were able to share the love in the form of Chl. I can't wait to get my mom totally convinced to give green a try. She is in excellent health right now, she has always been a regular vitamin taker, the only problems she has had are with her knees. She is 74 and doing everything for herself. She is out of state too. 

I saw my son on yesterday, and he thinks I do way too many things. His doctor gave him some herbal/natural suggestions, and he told his doc, you sound like my mom! But, when my son saw me yesterday, he said mom I have to admit you look great! Whatever you are doing is working well for you. CHL/SPL and other greens are SUPER! 

Next week I am supposed to get my hair heat straightened, (for my friends wedding) it is so hot here already, I really don't want to do it, I can't stand for my head to be hot! If I do, as promised I will post pics to better show the growth and current length of my hair.

GREEN is great ladies.......keep at it, be encouraged to all the newbies, the change is for the good, even if it seems to be a slow change.


----------



## Titansgirl

luckiestdestiny said:


> Just wanted to update those who knew my mom's situation with lupus and steroids that she had to take which causes her to gain weight (along w/ various other meds that cause weight gain...which I looked up online).  She's lost 24 pounds total so far (she has had a few gain and lose over and over and then she'd drop more). I'm happy for her because it puts her in the low 200's. If she keeps this up, by the end of summer she should be in the 170's or 80's.  All she's doing is taking chlorella!!!  In addition, she can't exercise because she is in systemic lupus late stages and also has fibro, and and myositis (remember auto immune illnesses travel in clusters? from my previous article) so her doctor says NO exercise!  I'm really happy for her. It took almost four months but who cares as long as you get there right?
> 
> (I just flew home to visit, and I've been here over a week) Her hair is a WEED, and I mean it. She complains about how long it's getting and keeps it in a large plait, but she's at MBL now and she was upper BSL. That's with her cutting it all the time LOL!  Forgot to add that it was super thin before and now it's thickening up. It's not perfect but it's sooo much better.



Thanks Lucky for the update on your mom.  I'm so happy for your mom and you!!! Chl is the best thing you could have introduced to the rest of us.

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR STARTING THIS THREAD!!! I finally got my SO to start taking them after all of these months.  My mom and sis started taking them about a month ago.


----------



## FloweringSakura

I am so happy about your mother Luckiestdestiny!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mariofmagdal said:


> This is super great news!  I am so happy for your mom. Actually for you both, I know you are glad you were able to share the love in the form of Chl. I can't wait to get my mom totally convinced to give green a try. She is in excellent health right now, she has always been a regular vitamin taker, the only problems she has had are with her knees. She is 74 and doing everything for herself. She is out of state too.
> 
> I saw my son on yesterday, and he thinks I do way too many things. His doctor gave him some herbal/natural suggestions, and he told his doc, you sound like my mom! But, when my son saw me yesterday, he said mom I have to admit you look great! Whatever you are doing is working well for you. CHL/SPL and other greens are SUPER!
> 
> Next week I am supposed to get my hair heat straightened, (for my friends wedding) it is so hot here already, I really don't want to do it, I can't stand for my head to be hot! If I do, as promised I will post pics to better show the growth and current length of my hair.
> 
> GREEN is great ladies.......keep at it, be encouraged to all the newbies, the change is for the good, even if it seems to be a slow change.


 

Thanks for the love Mariofmagdal, and I thank everyone else as well. My mom's health means so much to me!  I am happy that chlorella is benefitting everyone.

I hope you can get your mom on board. Hopefuly it'll help her with her knee pain. I know you've been following the thread and some of the ladies have reported injured areas being pain free after taking chlorella.  I know my hand (from hand surgery) has healed so well and the scar is almost non existent. Being green is fun.

I can't wait to see the pics of your hair. I know I'll be drooling away...


----------



## hairedity

That's a WONDERFUL update Luckiestdestiny, on your mommy's health/weight loss/rapid hair growth!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tada1

i stayed out of this thread for several months, but today is the day that the mighty has fallen. im off to buy chlorella tomorrow *exits thread*


----------



## tada1

sunflower said:


> I almost had a heart attack when my period was two days late. I forgot that some of the ladies said that their periods came late so when mine was two days late this time around I was having a fit. I took three pregnancy test and *hit my husband upside his head at least twice.* My period is always on time and the times that it was not on time were the times that it did not come for at 9 months. I love my children but I am done having children for the time being. It was not until my period came (two days late) that I realize that it was probably the chlorella. Just a reminder to those who are starting chlorella.


----------



## Kimbosheart

Hey Greenies!! 

Its been a long time. First I am happy to hear of the great progress you guys have made. Lucky I'm very happy for you and your mother!

In march and april my life got really busy. I had put so much stuff off because I was studying for the bar that once that was over I had a whole bunch of business to take care of and I started an internship. Because of all that I was intermittent at best with taking all my vitamins and especially my beloved green shake. I tried to stay on my plan but it was very hard I didnt get to exercise as much either. In May things slowed down a bit, I was able to start my green shakes again but still not with the same intensity as I used to have. I was able to take silica throughout the 3 months and I think thats the only thing that kept me looking and feeling like I was still a greenie.  

About 2 weeks ago I started being diligent with my green shakes again and I plan on adding exercise starting today. Those things in tandem really helped me see progress with my hair. My overall health is good, I plan on adding veggies and eating right again to continue to help my hair. 

From January to about March I saw amazing hair growth, when my regimen got mixed up because of my schedule my hair growth stopped, literally stopped cold if it grew any it was not noticeable at all. My longest layer was at APL my shortest was right above shoulder length. I recently got a much needed trim so Im basically right back where I started, I was able to keep about 2 inches of my wonderful CHL growth. Despite this setback Im not disappointed and I love my new hair cut. My hair was growing like a weed at one point and wearing it down was impossible because my layers were all over the place and my hair was uneven. I plan on getting micro trims to stop that from happening this time. 

Its too quick to comment on hair growth but the best thing thats happened since picking CHL back up is that I lost the five pounds I gained when I wasn't eating right or exercising. 

Its good to be back green


----------



## Nyssa28

I ran out of chlorella and I'm not green for the time being....BUT I found a site that sells the same brand I was using, double the amount of pills for a cheaper price.  Hopefully they'll be here this week, I ordered Thursday.  *sigh*


----------



## LovinLocks

My chl powder arrived today.  Geez, I ordered it on the 21st (note to self:  find another source for quicker shipping).  Already took 10 pills this a.m. so I will begin the powder in the 'morrow.  This is cool because I can save the pills for when I am traveling later this month.    

I have an 8 oz. jar (226.8 grams) need to figure out how long this will last so I don't have any gaps in use.  Or, better yet, perhaps I'll just order more now.  Oh, wait, pkg. states 1 level tsp = 3 grams.  37 servings. That's useful 4-1-1.  Pkg. suggests taking this 1 - 3 x day.  Hmmmmm.  If done 3x that would be 9 grams per day.  Well, I remember what has been stated . . .take it slow, up it slowly see what the body tolerates.  Oh, there also seemed to be the notion that the powder is more potent than pills.  So, on that strength, I think tomorrow I will take 6 grams and see what happens.

I'll try and remember to post in 30 days the whatever.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Kimbosheart said:


> Hey Greenies!!
> 
> Its been a long time. First I am happy to hear of the great progress you guys have made. Lucky I'm very happy for you and your mother!
> 
> In march and april my life got really busy. I had put so much stuff off because I was studying for the bar that once that was over I had a whole bunch of business to take care of and I started an internship. Because of all that I was intermittent at best with taking all my vitamins and especially my beloved green shake. I tried to stay on my plan but it was very hard I didnt get to exercise as much either. In May things slowed down a bit, I was able to start my green shakes again but still not with the same intensity as I used to have. I was able to take silica throughout the 3 months and I think thats the only thing that kept me looking and feeling like I was still a greenie.
> 
> About 2 weeks ago I started being diligent with my green shakes again and I plan on adding exercise starting today. Those things in tandem really helped me see progress with my hair. My overall health is good, I plan on adding veggies and eating right again to continue to help my hair.
> 
> From January to about March I saw amazing hair growth, when my regimen got mixed up because of my schedule my hair growth stopped, literally stopped cold if it grew any it was not noticeable at all. My longest layer was at APL my shortest was right above shoulder length. I recently got a much needed trim so Im basically right back where I started, I was able to keep about 2 inches of my wonderful CHL growth. Despite this setback Im not disappointed and I love my new hair cut. My hair was growing like a weed at one point and wearing it down was impossible because my layers were all over the place and my hair was uneven. I plan on getting micro trims to stop that from happening this time.
> 
> Its too quick to comment on hair growth but the best thing thats happened since picking CHL back up is that I lost the five pounds I gained when I wasn't eating right or exercising.
> 
> Its good to be back green


 
Welcome back Kimbosheart, it's good to hear from you.  I'm glad you're back to being consistent as I know you had excellent results from chlorella previously.  I'm sure it will be the same again once you get back on consistently.


----------



## HealthyHair2007

*Re: Gassss, ahhh haa*



LovinLocks said:


> Heeey, maybe I missed something. So, chl causes some of us gas??????  The other day I was fartin' all over and was kinda giggly cause I was thinking to myself, "Why am I fartin'?" The real funny thing is I didn't smell 'em.  So, it's the chl???? Wonder does that mean it's working or something?


 

Tooo funny. Gotta keep it moving.....


----------



## Adaoba2012

I ordered some chlorella from Luckyvitamins.com and hopefully it should get here soon. I just ordered the small 4oz powder. I also ordered some nettle tea as well. I'm so excited!! I can't wait to go green like the rest of you ladies


----------



## SelahOco

My source naturals tablets came today!  They stink to high heaven, but I love those little green monsters already.  *Sigh*


----------



## LovinLocks

*"How much chl should you take . . . "*

I stumbled upon this at a website - *bolding* and underlining are mine:
http://www.healingdaily.com/oral-chelation/chlorella-dosage.htm



> [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]3             grams per day is a good maintenance dosage of Chlorella             for a person to take. With this amount, *you will not notice significant             changes*, however, your body will get many of the nutrients it must             have to function properly such amino acids (protein), vital minerals,             vitamins, carbohydrates and enzymes.
> 
> [/FONT]*[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]However,         a person taking 5-7 grams per day is quite common and at this level you         will notice significant changes in digestion, energy and overall health.[/FONT]*[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1] One teaspoon         of powder is equal to 5,000 mg. If you are taking tablets or capsules         you would have to divide the mg of that pill into 5,000 mg to find out         your dose. For example if you had 500 mg tablets you would divide 5,000         by 500 and determine you would need ten tablets for 5,000 mg of chlorella.


[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1]Er a, I'm definitely upping from 3gr.  
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## exubah

Well Chlorella may have regulated my menstrual cycle...I won't know for sure until next month but this month Aunt Flow came on time for the first time in like forever.  I have been consistently missing my periods for 1-2 months at a time since last year.  I started chlorella almost a month ago right after my last period and Aunt Flow showed up this month right on time ....WHO HOOOOOOO!!!! (can't believe that I am happy to greet this particular family member!) but for now, I am contributing this timely visit to Chlorella........STAY GREEN!!


----------



## mariofmagdal

Yes, EXUBAH this is one of the benefits I love the most, she comes and goes with such ease...I am staying GREEN for LIFE!


----------



## Nyssa28

I got my Chlorella yesterday!  Hopefully I'll be going green soon.


----------



## BrooklynBeauty

I've been taking chlorella since the beginning of March...so far so good 
Me and my SO decided we were going to start ttc this summer.My question is...does anyone know if it's safe to continue to take chlorella while ttc or pregnant??


----------



## Jhuidah

mariofmagdal said:


> Yes, EXUBAH this is one of the benefits I love the most, she comes and goes with such ease...I am staying GREEN for LIFE!



YES! I have been having very heavy flow for most of my life, and this last . was so easy. I was surprised when she arrived (very delicately) and left just as easily. No cramps or anything.

For that benefit alone, I'm staying on chlorella.


----------



## Jhuidah

dreamer03 said:


> I've been taking chlorella since the beginning of March...so far so good
> Me and my SO decided we were going to start ttc this summer.My question is...does anyone know if it's safe to continue to take chlorella while ttc or pregnant??



From what I have read, if you're taking chlorella before ttc you should be fine to take it during pregnancy and breastfeeding. However, you should speak to your obgyn to be safe.

Good luck!


----------



## jayjamlov

I've been taking Chlorella for about 3 weeks and I have slowly increased my dosage to 6 grams. My symptoms so far have been mild. I had breakouts on my face and my right boob (weird). I'm wondering if the breakouts on the right boob were caused from a mammogram I had a month before starting Chlorella. I had to return for a second mammogram screening of the right boob, only. Hmmmmmmm............
I am finally green and odorless. YIPPEE!!!!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

jayjamlov said:


> I've been taking Chlorella for about 3 weeks and I have slowly increased my dosage to 6 grams. My symptoms so far have been mild. I had breakouts on my face and my right boob (weird). I'm wondering if the breakouts on the right boob were caused from a mammogram I had a month before starting Chlorella. I had to return for a second mammogram screening of the right boob, only. Hmmmmmmm............
> I am finally green and odorless. YIPPEE!!!!!


 Yay green!

IDK about the break out it could be either.  Just make sure to drink tons of water.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

dreamer03 said:


> I've been taking chlorella since the beginning of March...so far so good
> Me and my SO decided we were going to start ttc this summer.My question is...does anyone know if it's safe to continue to take chlorella while ttc or pregnant??


 
FIRST you SHOULD ask your doc.  But I think that he will okay it. If you've been taking it with success I don't see why you shouldn't be able to as it is a whole food. Doc can I take some spinach? I can see a NO only if you're allergic. But still ask just to be safe. Here are some article tidbits about chlorella and pregnancy. You may want to click on them and print them out to bring to your doctor.

http://www.essortment.com/lifestyle/pregnantbreastf_smxa.htm

Chlorella at one time had a bad reputation because of its association with herbs that were not pregnancy-friendly. A greens mixture which is considered unhealthy for pregnant women contains not only chlorella, but herbs that do not sustain pregnancy, such as Siberian ginseng and gingko biloba. Many other herbs including lemongrass, dong quai and echinacea should not be taken by pregnant women, even in small quantities. *Because chlorella is often combined with these herbs, there is a misconception that chlorella is also off-limits for pregnant women. However, chlorella is also a favorite ingredient in many pre-natal vitamin and herbal formulas, and is not only safe for pregnant women, but also contains properties which support pregnancy and specifically meet the *[COLOR=blue! important][COLOR=blue! important]*nutritional*[/COLOR][/COLOR]* needs of pregnant and nursing women.*

http://www.reuters.com/article/pressRelease/idUS154695+18-Jun-2008+PRN20080618

'Study Shows Mothers Who Take Chlorella Boost Babies' Antibodies During Breast
Feeding'

TORRANCE, Calif., June 18 /PRNewswire/ -- *A Japanese study found women who took Chlorella pyrenoidosa supplements during pregnancy had significantly higher IgA antibody concentrations in their breast milk(1).  The higher levels of IgA resulted in a reduced risk of infection in nursing infants.*    The study, published in the Journal of Medicinal Food (March 1, 2007,
Volume 10, Number 1), analyzed the breast milk in 35 Japanese women.  Eighteen of the 35 study participants took Chlorella pyrenoidosa supplements during their pregnancy.  Results suggest that Chlorella supplementation may be beneficial for nursing infants because it increases IgA antibody levels in the mother's breast milk.


From rawfood talk forum. Keep in mind it's a thread not an article:
http://www.rawfoodtalk.com/showthread.php?t=32993
*The party line amongst natural practitioners is generally that if you were taking chlorella before pregnancy then it's fine to continue on with it. If *not, it's not recommended to start in pregnancy. IT does chelate pretty strongly. I took it for years and continued in pregnancy, but don't know that I would have started during. HTH.


Another article: http://www.wellnessresources.com/products/chlorella.php
Japanese study with healthy pregnant women found that *taking 6,000 mg of chlorella per day during pregnancy significantly reduced the amount of dioxins in breast milk compared to controls (a 40% reduction).* Additionally, the study also showed an added immune benefit in that the sIGA of women taking chlorella was higher in their breast milk meaning their children got better quality immune support.*

http://books.google.com/books?id=dp...u72BDw&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1


* Chlorella contains twice as much folic acid as beef liver, which is usually thought of as the richest source.  During pregnancy inadequate amounts of folic acid can lead to miscarriage.  Many women with histories of miscarriage have had normal deliveries after folic acid deficiencies were corrected...*



----------
Finally please please if you're allergic don't use it. If you're having a strong reaction don't use it during pregnancy, and most importantly ASK the doctor! HTH


----------



## mstar

luckiestdestiny, that's wonderful news about your mom!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

How's everyone?  Chlorella's doing well for me. I haven't gone on a chlorella rant because it's the same ole' same ole' in a GREAT way of course. Skin is still happy, hair is growing, and I'm whittling down in weight. I'm hoping to have it help with my health but I know that's on it's way too!


----------



## NuBraveHeart

well, this is about the second week.  hopefully my stepping up in water intake will cease the breakouts (up to about 45-50 oz per day now, mama lucki...) and i'm also hoping to see some weight loss soon.  been working out like mad, but tapering off because i have a triathlon sunday.  

everything is still green, and i'm regular as a ****. i'll wait for a full month to check the blood pressure and cholesterol.  of course, i'll keep you posted.

oh yeah, i suppose i'll let you know if i've got hair growth too.  man, so many other things i'm looking forward to this helping, hair growth is gradually falling to the bottom of the list!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

NuBraveHeart said:


> well, this is about the second week. hopefully my stepping up in water intake will cease the breakouts (up to about 45-50 oz per day now, mama lucki...) and i'm also hoping to see some weight loss soon. been working out like mad, but tapering off because i have a triathlon sunday.
> 
> everything is still green, and i'm regular as a ****. i'll wait for a full month to check the blood pressure and cholesterol. of course, i'll keep you posted.
> 
> oh yeah, i suppose i'll let you know if i've got hair growth too. man, so many other things i'm looking forward to this helping, *hair growth is gradually falling to the bottom of the list![/quote*
> 
> That's why I love chlorella. There's just so many good things that happen to your body that the hair growth and thickness is just an extra bonus after a while.
> 
> BTW how much are you taking?


----------



## MrsMe

Is it just me or chl prices have skyrocketed!??! Actually no, they HAVE! I payed $26 in March for the SN 16oz. powder and subscribed...it is now $46!!!  Why, oh, why would they do that for!?!? 
Has anybody else noticed the same "phenomenon" with other brands? I'm either going to have to switch to another brand or stop taking chl until I can afford it.  That's more than half the price of a monthly Metrocard if you want to put it in NYer perspective.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Wow! That stinks. No price change with Earthrise, although I think they only sell Spirulina in the powder form. I purchase through www.luckyvitamin.com, I hope you find it more reasonable elsewhere, GREEN is to good to be missing out on!


----------



## hairedity

Hey Luckiestdestiny, if possible, can you please post on page 1 where you order your nettle tea?

*Chlorella update:*  I started at 1gram on May 20th, I was green immediately.. by the next week I went to 1.5 and now I'm recently at 2grams.. I haven't been green since the first week.  I take the tablets called "ChloreEssence" .."premium High-CGF Chlorella".

I'm still waiting on the skin benefits.. I drink about 6 glasses of water and still no diff. in my skin.  I'm actually thinking to get a facial in hopes that it will aid in jump starting my way to clearer skin.

I'm interested in ordering the nettle tea, want to start rinsing my daughter's hair w/it.. and eventually mine when i take my sew-in down.

Hope all you ladies are getting great results and that you'll keep on posting.  It's all such useful info, thank you.


----------



## HERicane10

YAY! At 4gms I'm "green"! I've progressed from 3 to 4 within a week and will up it to 5 by Sunday. I'll do 5gm for 5-7 days then its up to 6gm & holding!


----------



## mstar

*Re: "How much chl should you take . . . "*



LovinLocks said:


> I stumbled upon this at a website - *bolding* and underlining are mine:
> http://www.healingdaily.com/oral-chelation/chlorella-dosage.htm
> 
> 
> 
> [FONT=Georgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 grams per day is a good maintenance dosage of [/font]Chlorella for a person to take. With this amount, *you will not notice significant changes*, however, your body will get many of the nutrients it must have to function properly such amino acids (protein), vital minerals, vitamins, carbohydrates and enzymes.
> 
> *However, a person taking 5-7 grams per day is quite common and at this level you will notice significant changes in digestion, energy and overall health.*
Click to expand...

Thanks for posting this...I'm working my way up from 3 grams now, but I've been taking it slow (adding an additional gram every 10 days). Maybe I'll switch to every 7 days instead.

Right now, I need all the help I can get: I'm suffering through one of the worst breakouts I've ever had. I have ELEVEN active pimples on my face, and they hurt! I feel like my whole face is sore and tender right now.  This really sucks because I'd finally gotten my skin under control, then the biotin made me susceptible to monthly breakouts, and now the chlorella is doing its thing. I'll stick with it, but I hope the detox phase passes quickly, 'cause I don't want to be wearing a bunch of foundation in the summertime.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

perlenoire83 said:


> Is it just me or chl prices have skyrocketed!??! Actually no, they HAVE! I payed $26 in March for the SN 16oz. powder and subscribed...it is now $46!!!  Why, oh, why would they do that for!?!?
> Has anybody else noticed the same "phenomenon" with other brands? I'm either going to have to switch to another brand or stop taking chl until I can afford it.  That's more than half the price of a monthly Metrocard if you want to put it in NYer perspective.


 

Find another brand...or take less.  It's better to take less than none at all.

I really think that because of purchasing, it's increasing. I'm going to check the stores. I don't think the pills have increase in price. Just the internet prices. Probably because Lhcf is so big, and the amount of purchases we've made...I'm sure they're researching an increase in sales, and so know that they can increase the price online.   Either that or something else is affecting it. Hopefully it'll go back down soon. I'm going to wholefoods to check the price for the pills this weekend, out of curiosity. I'm betting it's just online....either way less is better than none.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

hairedity said:


> Hey Luckiestdestiny, if possible, can you please post on page 1 where you order your nettle tea?
> 
> *Chlorella update:* I started at 1gram on May 20th, I was green immediately.. by the next week I went to 1.5 and now I'm recently at 2grams.. I haven't been green since the first week. I take the tablets called "ChloreEssence" .."premium High-CGF Chlorella".
> 
> I'm still waiting on the skin benefits.. I drink about 6 glasses of water and still no diff. in my skin. I'm actually thinking to get a facial in hopes that it will aid in jump starting my way to clearer skin.
> 
> I'm interested in ordering the nettle tea, want to start rinsing my daughter's hair w/it.. and eventually mine when i take my sew-in down.
> 
> Hope all you ladies are getting great results and that you'll keep on posting. It's all such useful info, thank you.


 
IDK if I should as this is a chlorella thread. I may just do it, but anyways here it is 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B000E7L81E/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new

Amazon. It doesn't matter which co as long as it's the NOW brand. I purchase from the cheapest one which is in the $2 area.  I can't vouch for any of the other brands as I have not tried them. In theory I guess other brands can work. But I have not switched because this one gets the job done hands down so why rock the boat?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

HERicane10 said:


> YAY! At 4gms I'm "green"! I've progressed from 3 to 4 within a week and will up it to 5 by Sunday. I'll do 5gm for 5-7 days then its up to 6gm & holding!


  Congrats on going green!  Congrats on staying consistent too!


----------



## berryblack

perlenoire83 said:


> Is it just me or chl prices have skyrocketed!??! Actually no, they HAVE! I payed $26 in March for the SN 16oz. powder and subscribed...it is now $46!!!  Why, oh, why would they do that for!?!?
> Has anybody else noticed the same "phenomenon" with other brands? I'm either going to have to switch to another brand or stop taking chl until I can afford it.  That's more than half the price of a monthly Metrocard if you want to put it in NYer perspective.



Yes, I bought it for $22 in February and now the cheapest I found Source Naturals 16 oz was $36.50 shipped.  I decided just to go with the 1kg Jarrow for $43 at iherb.com.  It is more than double the size and first time buyers get $5 off.  I also got some nettle tea and it was all shipped free.  

Since I was running low, I had to cut back from 9 grams to 3 grams.  I've noticed more breakouts.  Hopefully this new batch (which just came in the mail today ) will fix me up again!

Go green!


----------



## tada1

so i have a random question. i got my chlorella 2 days ago. for some reason, i just cant get myself to mix if with juice because of the color. maybe something is wrong with me, but pouring yellow orange juice into that dark green stuff just seems weird to me 

ive basically been chugging it with plain water! while the actual taste doesnt bother me, the smell, appearance, and texture make me nauseous 

so PLEASE somebody out there how exactly do you get this stuff down your throat? im considering mmixing it into a cup of yoghurt or mixing it into my food (rice, lentils, soups, etc)

is anyone else taking this with food instead of water? what are your juice mixes? maybe i need to get off my paranoia and chug it with orange juice or cranberry juice 

TIA


----------



## AngieB

I mix it in with my egg shake and add fruit, usually banana.  This mornng I added yogurt and a splash of lemon juice.  Quite tasty actually.  It's still green, but that doesn't bother me.


----------



## berryblack

tada1 said:


> so i have a random question. i got my chlorella 2 days ago. for some reason, i just cant get myself to mix if with juice because of the color. maybe something is wrong with me, but pouring yellow orange juice into that dark green stuff just seems weird to me
> 
> ive basically been chugging it with plain water! while the actual taste doesnt bother me, the smell, appearance, and texture make me nauseous
> 
> so PLEASE somebody out there how exactly do you get this stuff down your throat? im considering mmixing it into a cup of yoghurt or mixing it into my food (rice, lentils, soups, etc)
> 
> is anyone else taking this with food instead of water? what are your juice mixes? maybe i need to get off my paranoia and chug it with orange juice or cranberry juice
> 
> TIA



I just grab a 1/2 teaspoon of powder and throw it in my mouth.  Then I drink water with a straw.  The first few times I put it too far back in my mouth which induced a horrible coughing fit.  Try to keep it in the middle of your mouth.  Also, it will be kinda nasty at first.  JaxHair made the comment that she thinks of it like taking in the beach or something like that and that really helped me to get it down.  I just used the memory of getting fishy salt-water in my mouth as a kid and didn't bother me anymore.  Good luck!


----------



## Nice Lady

I want to know if anyone uses Jarrow Formula Chorella Powder and how they like it. I am currently using Source Naturals Powder and I wanted to make a switch because vitacost has the Jarrow Formula Chorella Powder for cheaper with more quantity. Someone let me know how you like Jarrow Formula Chorella Powder and any good results.


----------



## tada1

AngieB said:


> I mix it in with my egg shake and add fruit, usually banana.  This mornng I added yogurt and a splash of lemon juice.  Quite tasty actually.  It's still green, but that doesn't bother me.



thanks Angie! that sounds very very healthy. Before reading your post, I took  my 3mg for today with Cranberry Juice  wont be trying that one again 

i think i'll try the yoghurt route tomorrow 



berryblack said:


> I just grab a 1/2 teaspoon of powder and throw it in my mouth. Then I drink water with a straw. The first few times I put it too far back in my mouth which induced a horrible coughing fit. Try to keep it in the middle of your mouth. Also, it will be kinda nasty at first. JaxHair made the comment that she thinks of it like taking in the beach or something like that and that really helped me to get it down. I just used the memory of getting fishy salt-water in my mouth as a kid and didn't bother me anymore. Good luck!



ooohhh...you're so brave! I thought about doing this, but i thought there was a reason that people were taking it with liquids so i didnt try it. ah! this opens a whole new world of techniques for taking this stuff.  thanks for the tip.


----------



## jencolem

tada1 said:


> so i have a random question. i got my chlorella 2 days ago. for some reason, i just cant get myself to mix if with juice because of the color. maybe something is wrong with me, but pouring yellow orange juice into that dark green stuff just seems weird to me
> 
> ive basically been chugging it with plain water! while the actual taste doesnt bother me, the smell, appearance, and texture make me nauseous
> 
> so PLEASE somebody out there how exactly do you get this stuff down your throat? im considering mmixing it into a cup of yoghurt or mixing it into my food (rice, lentils, soups, etc)
> 
> is anyone else taking this with food instead of water? what are your juice mixes? maybe i need to get off my paranoia and chug it with orange juice or cranberry juice
> 
> TIA


 

I mix mine with a smoothie by Naked Juice.  It's called the green machine and it already has a small amount of chlorella (400mg) and spirulina (1300mg) in it.  It's an ugly green but tastes like Kiwi.


----------



## tada1

jencolem said:


> I mix mine with a smoothie by Naked Juice.  It's called the green machine and it already has a small amount of chlorella (400mg) and spirulina (1300mg) in it.  It's an ugly green but tastes like Kiwi.



thanks Jencolem 
naked juice huh? i'll have to check it out when next im at the grocery store  I know of the green goodness juice by bolthouse farms but i stopped buying it because it never lasted very long in my fridge


----------



## jencolem

tada1 said:


> thanks Jencolem
> naked juice huh? i'll have to check it out when next im at the grocery store  I know of the green goodness juice by bolthouse farms but i stopped buying it because it never lasted very long in my fridge


 
You're welcome.  The naked juice that I'm drinking right now has an expiration date of 7/31 to they last long.  In the grocery stores I've found them for $4 so it was more of a treat but my cafeteria at work sells them for $2.50 .  But look around and you should be able to get a deal/sale on them.


----------



## tada1

conversation with my SO less than 5 mins ago

him: "honey what type of big medicine did you buy like this"? (in reference to my 16 oz jar of chlorella)

me: what are you doing in my stuff?

him: I hope you know they wrote *Cholera* on it

me: *splitting my sides with laughter* 

him: please dont kiss me again 

me:


----------



## kurlybella

tada1 said:


> conversation with my SO less than 5 mins ago
> 
> him: "honey what type of big medicine did you buy like this"? (in reference to my 16 oz jar of chlorella)
> 
> me: what are you doing in my stuff?
> 
> him: I hope you know they wrote *Cholera* on it
> 
> me: *splitting my sides with laughter*
> 
> him: please dont kiss me again
> 
> me:


----------



## yaya24

perlenoire83 said:


> Is it just me or chl prices have skyrocketed!??! Actually no, they HAVE! I payed $26 in March for the SN 16oz. powder and subscribed...it is now $46!!!  Why, oh, why would they do that for!?!?
> Has anybody else noticed the same "phenomenon" with other brands? I'm either going to have to switch to another brand or stop taking chl until I can afford it.  That's more than half the price of a monthly Metrocard if you want to put it in NYer perspective.


 
I thought I was the ONLY one who noticed this with my beloved SN chlorella! I purchased a 16 oz in January for $25 and now the cheapest price I can find online is $36.00+.. and thats with the Amazon club deal (reoccurring orders every so many months)..  ... But Chlorella has become part of my lifestyle now, so I guess I just have to ignore the price inflation


----------



## Adaoba2012

tada1 said:


> conversation with my SO less than 5 mins ago
> 
> him: "honey what type of big medicine did you buy like this"? (in reference to my 16 oz jar of chlorella)
> 
> me: what are you doing in my stuff?
> 
> him: I hope you know they wrote *Cholera* on it
> 
> me: *splitting my sides with laughter*
> 
> him: please dont kiss me again
> 
> me:


 
  That is hilarious!!


----------



## mstar

I don't know if this helps anyone, but Amazon has a special running right now:

"Save an extra $20 instantly when you spend $69 or more on select Source Naturals, Nature's Bounty and more offered by Amazon.com. Enter code *JUN9SRCN* at checkout. Here's how (restrictions apply). Offer valid through June 30, 2009."


----------



## january noir

I wanted to share.

I am 5 weeks post and a slow-grower.   I have to tell you, my hair is a forest and the grays around my hairline are bursting out; I just did a henna/indigo 3 weeks ago.

Usually I don't begin to battle 2 different textures until 8-9 weeks, but today, I'm itching for a touch up.   I have been stretching to 12-13 weeks, but I don't know if I'll be able to hang that long.

I am cautiously shocked. 

I am beginning to wonder if the 12g I take daily is causing this burst of growth.

Man, I sure hope so!


----------



## nc cutie

OK i just relaxed my hair. Why does it look like I dont have a perm!! I am only taking 3 grams. I will increase and see what happens!! Its great to be green!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

nc cutie said:


> OK i just relaxed my hair. Why does it look like I dont have a perm!! I am only taking 3 grams. I will increase and see what happens!! Its great to be green!


 

You sound like my mom. She has a relaxer and keeps complaining about what I've done to her by giving her chlorella. Her hair grows too fast, she has to cut it too much, blah blah!!  But you know... she keeps on taking it. So I guess she must like it. It's a GOOD problem to have


----------



## Mystic

Have been taking Chlorella since February and I am only now noticing clearer complexion.  Not sure if it's the MSM that is also helping out.  I also notice less pain with period and I can predict precisely when I will ovulate or when my next period will be - I am now very regular.  Haven't noticed any weightloss or so but overall, I do feel contented within my body.


----------



## JFemme

My family is commenting on how luminous I appear, and how white my eyes are.... 

Me thinks its the *CHL* !!!! (cautiously speaking this) (thxs, JN)


(don't know what else it could be)


Off to make my bootleg shake....


----------



## Carolina18

JFemme said:


> My family is commenting on how luminous I appear, and how white my eyes are....
> 
> Me thinks its the *CHL* !!!! (cautiously speaking this) (thxs, JN)
> 
> 
> (don't know what else it could be)
> 
> 
> Off to make my bootleg shake....



Sorry if you mentioned this earlier (the thread is huge) - how much do you take daily?


----------



## taz007

january noir said:


> I wanted to share.
> 
> I am 5 weeks post and a slow-grower.   I have to tell you, my hair is a forest and the grays around my hairline are bursting out; I just did a henna/indigo 3 weeks ago.
> 
> Usually I don't begin to battle 2 different textures until 8-9 weeks, but today, I'm itching for a touch up.   I have been stretching to 12-13 weeks, but I don't know if I'll be able to hang that long.
> 
> I am cautiously shocked.
> 
> I am beginning to wonder if the 12g I take daily is causing this burst of growth.
> 
> Man, I sure hope so!




Oh shoot, you are gonna make a sistah over dose on this stuff tryin' to make it to BSL


----------



## luckiestdestiny

taz007 said:


> Oh shoot, you are gonna make a sistah over dose on this stuff tryin' to make it to BSL


 
I'm at 12 gms too just like January Noir. (when I'm running low I cut back to 9 grams, so I kinda go between the two amounts).  You have me cracking up over here!  

The good thing is chlorella helps the body to have optimum nutrition so you'll get to where you want to go soon enough. 

However, I think we should all get there as our body allows...if you even want to get there at all.  There are others getting great benefits at 3 grms too.

Also each body is so different...you may get your results in a few weeks whereas someone else starts noticing hair growth after 2 months, etc. Same thing with the skin and other benefits of chlorella.  

I know I instantly want to be at my goal overnight too!


----------



## HERicane10

Is being "green" 3-4x per day normal? I find I'm more consistently regular now. Maybe its a combination of the fiber drink too, but its only supposed to work every 12 hours.


----------



## berryblack

tada1 said:


> conversation with my SO less than 5 mins ago
> 
> him: "honey what type of big medicine did you buy like this"? (in reference to my 16 oz jar of chlorella)
> 
> me: what are you doing in my stuff?
> 
> him: I hope you know they wrote *Cholera* on it
> 
> me: *splitting my sides with laughter*
> 
> him: please dont kiss me again
> 
> me:



My husband calls it "cholera", too.  In fact, I  have to pronounce it "cholera", also, or he won't know what I'm talking about.  Yes, I've told him over and over again how to really say the word.



Nice Lady said:


> I want to know if anyone uses Jarrow Formula Chorella Powder and how they like it. I am currently using Source Naturals Powder and I wanted to make a switch because vitacost has the Jarrow Formula Chorella Powder for cheaper with more quantity. Someone let me know how you like Jarrow Formula Chorella Powder and any good results.



I just switched from SN to Jarrow.  They taste pretty much the same.  On my first shot, I thought Jarrow might have been a little more pungent but when I tried it again, I didn't notice a difference.  It does seem thicker to me but that could just be my imagination.  All in all, I'm satisfied---its bigger and has more grams per tsp than SN.  First time buyers from iherb.com get $5 off so it comes out to only a few bucks more than SN now.


----------



## HairHustla

*Hi Ladies,*

*Just checking in, I have been on SN Chlorella and Earthrise Spirulina for about 3 months now.  It seems that each week I get a different surprise be it more energy, a feeling of well being, nail growth, eyelash growth, smooth skin and no cellulite, now I am noticing that my entire physique is changing and I don't know how to describe it but I had lipo on my waist and it left some loose skin around there and now the skin is tightening up big time, it is almost normal now!  *

*It seems that CHL/SPRL is doing what no sit-up or crunch could do.  I am not big on exercise but I was trying and gave up weeks ago and now I am noticing that everything on my body is tightening and seemingly reshaped in some way.  I am FINALLY losing weight steadily, I have had a long battle with being able to lose consistently but now it is happening on the regular!  *

*I am so very happy but happy most of all for my mom who has lupus.  I reported a few weeks ago that she started on CHL.  As of yesterday, she told me that her pain is lessening, she has more energy and her nails were growing off the hook!!! She told me she has never had her nails grow like this.  She also complained of 2 errant facial hairs that have sprouted on her chin and she never had that before!!!  Praise God!  My mother is very very ill most of the time and for her to be able to give me that kind of report was most encouraging.  She still has her up's and down's but the CHL is HELPING!  I will let you all know how things are going for her as time unfolds.  So, that's it ladies, CHL/SPRL is still in the forefront and still performing for us.  Take care and be Blessed you all.*


----------



## JFemme

Carolina18 said:


> Sorry if you mentioned this earlier (the thread is huge) - how much do you take daily?



I cut back to 2 grams-3/4 days a week....due to a wee breakout...

I'm still getting great results, though.....

When I get back home (the US) I will increase my intake, for sure....

(love your updates,* HairHustler* !!)


----------



## LovinLocks

My face has broken out on one side and I'm choosing to ignore it.  My cousin had me cracking up as I downed 10 chl tablets at breakfast yesterday.  Back at home now and it's back to the powder, 2 tsp. minimum; oh yeah.


----------



## mariofmagdal

luckiestdestiny said:


> I can't wait to see the pics of your hair. I know I'll be drooling away...


 

Well, I started my day under the dryer with a rollerset @ 7:00am. I did have beautiful loose curls, did not take a pic. Wedding was outside, although it did not rain, the air was very moist. Needless to say, my hair was a disaster! I could not wait to get home, wash it, and return to my good old bun! My hair was a ball of poof on top of my head due to the moisture and humidity in the air. Won't do that again. Sorry for no pics, will have to find another way to show my length.


----------



## lust for life

Call me crazy, but I'm halfway green already. I ordered my chlorella a few weeks ago & I just took my first dosage today. I took 400 grams around 830 PM Eastern and I just had a BM at 1030 & it was halfway green. I'm excited about the upcoming months


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mariofmagdal said:


> Well, I started my day under the dryer with a rollerset @ 7:00am. I did have beautiful loose curls, did not take a pic. Wedding was outside, although it did not rain, the air was very moist. Needless to say, my hair was a disaster! I could not wait to get home, wash it, and return to my good old bun! My hair was a ball of poof on top of my head due to the moisture and humidity in the air. Won't do that again. Sorry for no pics, will have to find another way to show my length.


 
Just caught this  Blah! Rain!!!!!! (The natural's cryptonite...er...at least when you're wearing your hair straight or in defined curls).  Hope you had fun at the wedding!

As for the hair....

Oh well! Maybe next time.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## evie

Quote:
*Just checking in, I have been on SN Chlorella and Earthrise Spirulina for about 3 months now. It seems that each week I get a different surprise be it more energy, a feeling of well being, nail growth, eyelash growth, smooth skin and no cellulite, now I am noticing that my entire physique is changing and I don't know how to describe it but I had lipo on my waist and it left some loose skin around there and now the skin is tightening up big time, it is almost normal now! 

It seems that CHL/SPRL is doing what no sit-up or crunch could do. I am not big on exercise but I was trying and gave up weeks ago and now I am noticing that everything on my body is tightening and seemingly reshaped in some way. I am FINALLY losing weight steadily, I have had a long battle with being able to lose consistently but now it is happening on the regular! *

*I am so very happy but happy most of all for my mom who has lupus. I reported a few weeks ago that she started on CHL. As of yesterday, she told me that her pain is lessening, she has more energy and her nails were growing off the hook!!! She told me she has never had her nails grow like this. She also complained of 2 errant facial hairs that have sprouted on her chin and she never had that before!!! Praise God! My mother is very very ill most of the time and for her to be able to give me that kind of report was most encouraging. She still has her up's and down's but the CHL is HELPING! I will let you all know how things are going for her as time unfolds. So, that's it ladies, CHL/SPRL is still in the forefront and still performing for us. Take care and be Blessed you all.* 

HairHustla, great to hear that you are having such wonderful results. How much Chlorella are you using? I can't take spirillina as I am terrible allergic to it, as well as to Kelp, unfortunately.  Hopefully I can get the same results minus the spirillina.
Also great news about your mother, may she continue to progress.


----------



## HairHustla

evie said:


> Quote:
> 
> HairHustla, great to hear that you are having such wonderful results. How much Chlorella are you using? I can't take spirillina as I am terrible allergic to it, as well as to Kelp, unfortunately. Hopefully I can get the same results minus the spirillina.
> Also great news about your mother, may she continue to progress.


 
*Evie,*

*Thanks so much for the love!  I hate to say how much I am taking because I fluctuate so much but on a good week when I don't forget my evening dosage, I am at about 8 grams.  Otherwise I am usually between 3 and 5 grams because of my morning shake that I drink faithfully.  Sorry you are allergic to Spirulina, I love it almost more than the chlorella, it seems to give me the energy while chlorella seems to take care of my body and health issues but they both work well together for me.  What happens to you when you take Spirulina?  I am just curious?  *


----------



## Auburn

My flatulence is off the chain erplexed


----------



## soaries

Ladies at what point did your energy increase?  How much spl and chl were you taking?


----------



## HealthyHair2007

Auburn said:


> My flatulence is off the chain erplexed


 

LOL, My grandmother always said more room out than in......


----------



## evie

Quote:
*What happens to you when you take Spirulina? I am just curious? *

*HairHustla,* *Sorry for the late response.*
*When I take spirulina I am physically sick  for hours non stop, during which I go from extremely hot to extremely cold. It takes me about a week to get over it. Therefore before I buy any supplements, I have to check there is no spirulina or kelp in them.*


----------



## Nice Lady

evie said:


> Quote:
> *What happens to you when you take Spirulina? I am just curious? *
> 
> *HairHustla,* *Sorry for the late response.*
> *When I take spirulina I am physically sick  for hours non stop, during which I go from extremely hot to extremely cold. It takes me about a week to get over it. Therefore before I buy any supplements, I have to check there is no spirulina or kelp in them.*


 
That's sad. But interesting, hmmm....


----------



## HairHustla

evie said:


> Quote:
> *What happens to you when you take Spirulina? I am just curious? *
> 
> *HairHustla,* *Sorry for the late response.*
> *When I take spirulina I am physically sick  for hours non stop, during which I go from extremely hot to extremely cold. It takes me about a week to get over it. Therefore before I buy any supplements, I have to check there is no spirulina or kelp in them.*


* Poor Baby!  Yeah you are definitely right to leave that alone...but it is so interesting that you can take chlorella still.  Maybe they are not as alike as we think.  Or maybe there is a constituent in spirulina that sets you off.  That is interesting for sure! *


----------



## Nyssa28

I'm back green again!


----------



## Phoenix11

Once you go "green" are you suppose to remain green as long as you continue using Chlorella?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Phoenix11 said:


> Once you go "green" are you suppose to remain green as long as you continue using Chlorella?


 
The goal is to stay green.  Remember that article I posted? If your #2 isn't green you aren't eating enough.  I should add that we all should increase to get there as our body allows, though.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Nyssa28 said:


> I'm back green again!


----------



## tada1

hmmmm...how does one know if the chlorella is causing constipation if one isn't regular to begin with?

ETA: i've finally figured out a way to take this stuff without gagging. i just mix my half teaspoon of chlorella with enough water to make a liquid mixture and toss it to the back of my throat. i immediately follow this up with about 8 ounces of water  works for me much better than drinking an 8 ounce glass of this stuff


----------



## Blaque*Angel

tada1 said:


> hmmmm...how does one know if the chlorella is causing constipation if one isn't regular to begin with?
> 
> ETA: i've finally figured out a way to take this stuff without gagging. i just mix my half teaspoon of chlorella with enough water to make a liquid mixture and toss it to the back of my throat. i immediately follow this up with about 8 ounces of water  works for me much better than drinking an 8 ounce glass of this stuff


 
I believe this is what LD does I don't mind drinking a huge cup of it!!! lol


----------



## LovinLocks

*Taste . . .*

With the Bolthouse Farms I am telling you, I don't know WHAT chl tastes like?  Have you tried it with that vs. water?????


----------



## soaries

Ladies at what point did your energy increase? How much spl and chl were you taking?


----------



## Platinum

I went back up to 7 grams of Vitamin Shoppe Chlorella and I'm feeling good. My skin is soft and smooth and I think I finally hit a growth spurt with my hair. My nape is doing very well and I'm still gaining weight.  I started eating a protein bar and drinking protein shakes for breakfast but I've been too lazy to work out. As of this morning, I'm back up to 160 lbs (I'm 6' tall and my goal is 170).

Still green with Chlorella!


----------



## dplyrooted

You should read up on maca root for your cyclesan it balances the hormones, there are a couple of posts floating around about it.  Also praying for your weight situation, and congrats on the weight loss.


belle_reveuse28 said:


> Okay ladies, this is my weekly check in, although I've been MIA for like two...
> 
> so let me tell yall what happened... After all of the support about my weightloss emotional crash I had from you all, I had to end up going out of town short notice for work.  During those two days I had to eat out and got terribly sick from it.  My body can't handle stress along with fast food and dining out, even if it's fine dining.  on top of that, I started using birth control again because I was scared I was going to have a bad period if I didn't.  The result of all of this was a 3lb weight gain.  I had gotten down to 197 from 206/207, and the weekend before last when I went away, I went back up to 200....  Compounded with my job situation and finances, and having to move again short notice, I was threw.  I cried for two whole days.  It was like I was managing everything well, but those 3 pounds pushed me right over the edge.
> 
> I have been so depressed about it and just irately upset that I didn't even want to come up here and post it, and I didn't... I know, dont fuss at me.  I was just so disappointed and infuriated.
> 
> So I did come up here and read what's been going on and I saw a post that LD made talking about a man who had gained weight from his dosage and had decreased it.  I've been maintaining 9grams for weeks now and never had an issue with weight gain, I've been losing 2lbs per week consistently.  So maybe it was a new detox issue, and probably the birth control.  So I picked myself up by the bootstraps, well, the Lord actually handed them to me, (LOL), and began to workout again this week (continuing my regular regimen), and I decreased my dosage back down to 3 grams, after going at 9grams for 2 months, and I got rid of my birth control....  I went to the gym today, since last Wednesday weighing in at 200, and today I weighed 194...
> 
> Like WTFreak? was going on!!! Seriously?!  The relief that came over me and the joy was so great....  I dont understand, but I do thank God in his infinite mercy because I was really really down.  I am still concerned with my belly as it is very resistant to exercise, and I've been wanting lipo for a year now.  Every other part of my body responds well to exercise and dieting, but my belly..
> 
> So althogh I'm not actually green at 3grams, I may push it up to 6, but monitor my body closely.  Please also pray for me, for those of you who believe in prayer, specifically to Jesus (lol, just had to say that), that my periods will normalized with the Chlorella.  I have severe cramping, nausea, vomitting, and they dont come on schedule, and usually every 19 days... With all that, it is my prayer and hope that this would be the Lord's providence for my obvious hormonal issues, and that whatever else could exist internally, that this would take care of those issues that doctors have not been able to give me a justified answer for other than it's just my body...
> 
> I know this is all a lot, but thank you all for listening, and again, I humbly ask that you pray for me for my weight loss and my belly issue, as well as my periods... Nothing is certainly too big for God...  Thanks for your prayers in advance.  I would so appreciate it!
> 
> 
> By the way, my weight loss goal is to get down to 175-180... that would be 30 lbs...
> 
> Oh, and in the spirit of giving back, my chlorella lotion has been working wonders on my skin.  I have eczema and lots of scarring on teh body, especially in teh creases, and so the lotion has been workign wonders, and lightening very well.  Also, I've been taking flax oil everyday.  It's amazing how soft my skin is and supple, and it just glows.   Another thing, I just bought some licorice extract and have been using it everyday on teh really bad scars, they are fading beautifully.  If you google it, you can see the benefits of licorice extract.  It's the glabridin in it that causes a skin lightening effect b/c it combats melanin overproduction or melasma in the skin.   My face and body are starting to look great and bright, and very clear!  Let me know if you have any questions, I will be happy to answer.
> 
> One more thing, for those concerned about hair growth (and no, I dont have pics, sorry) but I cut my hair Jan 6 to a little above my shoulder, from at least 1.5 inches below shoulder length, and it has all grown back and some more.  So I'm really glad about that.  I should have arm pit length hair, but I've had some oopsies and things to learn about my hair since October that have caused me to have about 3 set backs, but momma is on the roll now.  I should be good this coming fall to reach my first goal, full apl...
> Thanks in advance, Trinia


----------



## MrsMe

HairHustla I am really happy to hear about all of the benefits of chl in your life! 
I am going to follow and say that I have officially had 1/2 an inch to 1inch of new growth within one month after being green since Feb.
Now you may say that I am natural and that I cannot see the difference, but it is true! I can tell because of my locs' "new growth" (somehow it feels like a relaxer throwback when I say that... ). I usually get 1/4 to 1/2 an inch of growth per month, my temples and kitchen being the slowest areas to grow. Last Sunday, I did my first retwist and I my hair growth is finally kicking in! The front and kitchen are still slow which is why I only got 1/2 an inch of new growth in these areas, but the rest of my head got a full inch!! And the new growth was thick!
Happy to be green and thankful for this thread! Thank you LD!!


----------



## Lebiya

When is the best time to take Chlorella?…was this in an article?


I take in the morning as my “breakfast” replacement meal because I don’t have time to eat - and breakfast is the most important meal o the day


----------



## HERicane10

Lebiya, although chorella is a food source, it doesn't replace a healthy breakfast. Try making a protein & fruit or yogurt smoothie oe even Fiber One bars are great.


----------



## Lebiya

^ Yeah I know...I work 12hrs a day (minus the travel time to and from work) - so I truly don't time. I figured its either chlorella or nothing in the morning, so gulp it down with water first thing. Next week I will be getting breakfast replacement shakes...Does anyone know of any really good ones i can pick up?

...also if your taking 12grs or more of chlorella (powder)  and not drinking a lot of water, will my body still excrete waste normally, effectively?..will I still benefit from all the goodness..vits, minerals etc properly? 

I almost never feel thirsty, I drink water by force at times.


----------



## SelahOco

I'm on Atkins and taking Chlorella.  I've looked up the nutritional values and they say this has no carbohydrates in it...but I find it so hard to believe.  Anyone have any insight on this?


----------



## angelstrawberry

I've been taking chlorella for 5 weeks now. i started at 1 g, then 4 days later increased to 3 g, next day 4 g, a week later 5g, next 2 days 7 g. so, it had been 9 days and i had no side effects, and i increased rapidly because i did not see any change. i was green after like 3 days, but didn't notice anything. then, i remembered i had been having tooth pain every day for a month and taking orajel and excedrine daily, but i thought to myself, my tooth has not been hurting. so, i think my tooth pain completely stopped around day 3-4. then i dropped back to 4 g because i did not see a benefit in taking so much. the second week i notice skin glowing but breaking out, then i vomited twice and stopped taking it like 2 days. it became kind of hard to take it. i was taking it with plain juice now i have to take it with bolthouse farms drinks, but can take a little with plain juice. my tooth pain came back when i stopped taking it, and i came down with tonsilitis(but only a few days). i started back 1-2-3g for the third week. 4th week back to 4 g, and now taking 5-6 g. my skin is starting to look better now that i'm green again. i also noticed when i stopped taking it i was so sluggish, so it has given me a slight energy boost. my fingernails always grow fast (genetics) but now they are growing too fast. those are all the benefits i notice so far.


----------



## HealthyHair2007

Still going strong with 6 grams chl and 6 grams sp. I know this stuff is working because my digestive system is sooo much better but the increased energy... hmm I haven't seen that yet. I am just happy my tummy is better.
I am so glad I found this thread.....
Cheers ladies


----------



## NubianQueen

Greetings ladies!  

So, I have been on chlorella since March 16 and began slowly as I did not want to detox too quickly.  It didn't take too long to go green and I have been up to 18 mgs.   Still breaking out, so I am scaling back to find how many mgs work for me.  No increased energy, no growth spurts in my hair, no glowing skin and my nails aren't growing faster.  They finally are a bit stronger as I took acrylics off one year ago.

I was on auto-ship through amazon and luckily, (thank God) saw the price had more than doubled, prior to my next shipment.  On the hunt for a better price, I saw a post regarding Jarrow's brand and ordered 11 pounds!   I thought the poster said that Jarrow had a higher cgf, but AFTER I ordered, I checked myself and saw that it was only 380 vs 531 per teaspoon.  I immediately canceled my order.  While doing my comparisons I noticed that on one site it was half a teaspoon and on others, the stats for a full teaspoon.  So, I contacted the site via email as it was after hours, but received no response.  Called them today and the dude was explaining to me what cgf meant and the nucleic this and that....  I was just like, I realize all of that, what I need to know is the number.  What is it?!  He did not know and claimed he would contact production, if they knew he would call me back.  No response.

At any rate, during this post, I hit a couple of other sites and not only does the chlorella come from the exact same place in Japan, but I did the math and per gram SN is 177 vs Jarrow's 190.  What caused some confusion was one company wrote 2 gms in a teaspoon while another had 3gms.  So, I should never have canceled my order because Lord knows when I will finally receive my shipment!  I am running low on my SN and am lucky that I had an extra one shipped early before the price hike!

Okay, I am done rambling!  I have to re-instate my order and continue my education in chlorella by finishing this thread some time this year!  I'm only one page 42 out of 121 pages.  

Mo' Hair!


----------



## LovinLocks

NubianQueen said:


> Greetings ladies!
> 
> So, I have been on chlorella since March 16 and began slowly as I did not want to detox too quickly.  It didn't take too long to go green and I have been up to 18 mgs.   Still breaking out, so I am scaling back to find how many mgs work for me.  No increased energy, no growth spurts in my hair, no glowing skin and my nails aren't growing faster.



erplexed   Hmmmmmmmm  !  Not good, iMHO.


----------



## LovinLocks

angelstrawberry said:


> I've been taking chlorella for 5 weeks now.  my tooth pain came back when i stopped taking it, my fingernails always grow fast (genetics) but now they are growing too fast. those are all the benefits i notice so far.



I'm not noticing a thing (not complaining, ladies).  Then again, I don't think I pay attention to detail very well and now I wish I had developed that trait.  It would be nice to enumerate things like what I am reading here.  Oh well, I'm still gonna take it.


----------



## mariofmagdal

LovinLocks said:


> I'm not noticing a thing (not complaining, ladies). Then again, I don't think I pay attention to detail very well and now I wish I had developed that trait. It would be nice to enumerate things like what I am reading here. Oh well, I'm still gonna take it.


 

Be encouraged, it will come. Keep taking them and increasing your dosage if necessary. You will enjoy the benefits. Green for life, and loving it!


----------



## Nice Lady

NubianQueen said:


> Greetings ladies!
> 
> So, I have been on chlorella since March 16 and began slowly as I did not want to detox too quickly. It didn't take too long to go green and I have been up to 18 mgs.  Still breaking out, so I am scaling back to find how many mgs work for me. No increased energy, no growth spurts in my hair, no glowing skin and my nails aren't growing faster. They finally are a bit stronger as I took acrylics off one year ago.
> 
> I was on auto-ship through amazon and luckily, (thank God) saw the price had more than doubled, prior to my next shipment. On the hunt for a better price, I saw a post regarding Jarrow's brand and ordered 11 pounds!  I thought the poster said that Jarrow had a higher cgf, but AFTER I ordered, I checked myself and saw that it was only 380 vs 531 per teaspoon. I immediately canceled my order. While doing my comparisons I noticed that on one site it was half a teaspoon and on others, the stats for a full teaspoon. So, I contacted the site via email as it was after hours, but received no response. Called them today and the dude was explaining to me what cgf meant and the nucleic this and that.... I was just like, I realize all of that, what I need to know is the number. What is it?! He did not know and claimed he would contact production, if they knew he would call me back. No response.
> 
> At any rate, during this post, I hit a couple of other sites and not only does the chlorella come from the exact same place in Japan, but I did the math and per gram SN is 177 vs Jarrow's 190. What caused some confusion was one company wrote 2 gms in a teaspoon while another had 3gms. So, I should never have canceled my order because Lord knows when I will finally receive my shipment! I am running low on my SN and am lucky that I had an extra one shipped early before the price hike!
> 
> Okay, I am done rambling! I have to re-instate my order and continue my education in chlorella by finishing this thread some time this year! I'm only one page 42 out of 121 pages.
> 
> Mo' Hair!


 
I think that you are talking about my posting about it. It was on vitacost.com that Jarrows offered more for the money than Source Naturals.


----------



## SelahOco

OcoLove said:


> I'm on Atkins and taking Chlorella.  I've looked up the nutritional values and they say this has no carbohydrates in it...but I find it so hard to believe.  Anyone have any insight on this?



Here's what I was able to find so far...looks like Atkins and Chlorella go hand and hand:

Another item missing from the Atkins food pyramid is a category of foods I call superfoods. These are nutritionally dense foods that are typically taken in supplement form and that provide powerful health-supporting, disease-reversing phytochemicals, vitamins and minerals that are typically lacking in the diets of most people, even if they eat a large quantity of fruits and vegetables. Although it's understandable that these supplements are certainly considered optional by most people, in my book they are not optional for a person who wishes to achieve optimum health and accelerate the results of their Atkins diet.
The superfoods I recommend are micro-algae: chlorella and spirulina. When researching these superfoods, I was so downright impressed by their ability to reverse cancer, repair nerve damage, detoxify the liver and exhibit other stunning health effects that I ended up writing a 39-page report on them! When it comes to chlorella and spirulina, the good news just never ends. The more closely you examine these superfoods, the more impressive they get. They offer such powerful disease-fighting benefits that if they could be captured and patented by drug companies, chlorella would cost a hundred dollars a gram and be heralded as a "Miracle cure for cancer!" in the national news. It's that good.

I've arrived at the point where I eat 10 grams of spirulina each day and 5 grams of chlorella. I recommend these superfoods to everyone, and especially people who are suffering from chronic diseases like cancer. As an Atkins dieter, you simply must educate yourself about chlorella and spirulina. Read my free report entitled, Superfoods for Optimum Health: Chlorella and Spirulina to learn more. You'll be nothing short of astonished at what these superfoods can do.

Low-carb dieters have a heightened need for these superfoods, in my opinion, because the heavy consumption of proteins can certainly put your internal organs through a heavy workout. Your liver and kidneys, in particular, need support while on a low-carb diet, and taking chlorella and spirulina is the perfect way to provide that support. With these superfoods as part of your daily diet, you will experience a rapid acceleration of your Atkins diet results, and most people quickly begin to show improvements in various diseases or chronic conditions they've lived with for years.

This article is reprinted from Analysis: The Atkins Lifestyle Food Guide Pyramid, a public education ebook provided free of charge by the non-profit Consumer Wellness Research Center.  http://www.naturalnews.com/001366.html


----------



## SelahOco

Here's the report, if anyone is interested:  http://www.truthpublishing.com/chlorellaspirulina_p/pdf-cat21249.htm


----------



## yaya24

*I am still going chlorella strong (started in January).. I did my BC this passed Friday after a 3 month stretch.. but my benefits so far:

Longer eyelashes
Digestive system health
Energy
Glowing skin
Shorter menstrual cycle (went from 6 days down to 4)


I am hooked for life.. ETA- I take between 3-6 grams daily I skipped a weekend last month and I felt sluggish and I was literally irritated with everything..*


----------



## deusa80

I stopped taking chlorella 3 weeks ago because I was going to be doing a bit of traveling and didn't want to worry about taking the pills and all the bowel movments and what not... I also wanted to see if chlorella was the reason for my breakouts(which I believe it was). I kinda missed being green though! I was only up to 3 1/2 grams when I stopped...I think I started in February/March(I have to increase my dosage very slowly)...but I'm going to start again on Monday. I just have to figure out a way to handle the breakouts...


----------



## covergirl01

OcoLove said:


> Here's what I was able to find so far...looks like Atkins and Chlorella go hand and hand:
> 
> Another item missing from the Atkins food pyramid is a category of foods I call superfoods. These are nutritionally dense foods that are typically taken in supplement form and that provide powerful health-supporting, disease-reversing phytochemicals, vitamins and minerals that are typically lacking in the diets of most people, even if they eat a large quantity of fruits and vegetables. Although it's understandable that these supplements are certainly considered optional by most people, in my book they are not optional for a person who wishes to achieve optimum health and accelerate the results of their Atkins diet.
> The superfoods I recommend are micro-algae: chlorella and spirulina. When researching these superfoods, I was so downright impressed by their ability to reverse cancer, repair nerve damage, detoxify the liver and exhibit other stunning health effects that I ended up writing a 39-page report on them! When it comes to chlorella and spirulina, the good news just never ends. The more closely you examine these superfoods, the more impressive they get. They offer such powerful disease-fighting benefits that if they could be captured and patented by drug companies, chlorella would cost a hundred dollars a gram and be heralded as a "Miracle cure for cancer!" in the national news. It's that good.
> 
> I've arrived at the point where I eat 10 grams of spirulina each day and 5 grams of chlorella. I recommend these superfoods to everyone, and especially people who are suffering from chronic diseases like cancer. As an Atkins dieter, you simply must educate yourself about chlorella and spirulina. Read my free report entitled, Superfoods for Optimum Health: Chlorella and Spirulina to learn more. You'll be nothing short of astonished at what these superfoods can do.
> 
> Low-carb dieters have a heightened need for these superfoods, in my opinion, because the heavy consumption of proteins can certainly put your internal organs through a heavy workout. Your liver and kidneys, in particular, need support while on a low-carb diet, and taking chlorella and spirulina is the perfect way to provide that support. With these superfoods as part of your daily diet, you will experience a rapid acceleration of your Atkins diet results, and most people quickly begin to show improvements in various diseases or chronic conditions they've lived with for years.
> 
> This article is reprinted from Analysis: The Atkins Lifestyle Food Guide Pyramid, a public education ebook provided free of charge by the non-profit Consumer Wellness Research Center. http://www.naturalnews.com/001366.html


 
Very interesting... I have a South Beach lifestyle and tried Chlorella for a few weeks buts couldn't get past the side effects so I stopped.  I like it as a supplement to my lifestyle and will add it back.  Do you take the pills or the powder?  And if you take the powder what do you use to mask the taste since most of the "green" drinks suggested contains tons of sugar?  

Thanks


----------



## january noir

covergirl01 said:


> Very interesting... I have a South Beach lifestyle and tried Chlorella for a few weeks buts couldn't get past the side effects so I stopped.  I like it as a supplement to my lifestyle and will add it back.  Do you take the pills or the powder?  And if you take the powder what do you use to mask the taste since most of the "green" drinks suggested contains tons of sugar?
> 
> Thanks



Dilute the juice (Green Goodness, Green Machine, etc.) with water.

I  use 4oz of juice and then add 6-8oz of water.  I add ice to my shaker cup, and then transfer it all to another cup and it makes a cool frosty, frothy drink


----------



## F8THINHIM

Just an update:

I had increased my dosage to 12g with great results initially.  Then I noticed that I started to feel sluggish, look bloated and I gained 10lbs! 
It turns out that the medication for my thyroid needed to be adjusted.  I should've known that CHL would not let me down!!!   After I stopped taking CHL for a week (I ran out) I started again 2 weeks ago at 6g.  I've lost 4 lbs (w/o exercising - I will get there soon ) and my nails are growing in so strong!
I am green for life!!!


----------



## Nyssa28

How long did it take for some of you ladies to have odorless BM?  How many grams were you taking?


----------



## january noir

Nyssa28 said:


> How long did it take for some of you ladies to have odorless BM?  How many grams were you taking?



On occasion I still have aromatic BMs, but that depends on what you've eaten.   I am on my 11th week of Chlorella and at 8 weeks @ 12g.


----------



## sunbubbles

ok so Ive been taking my CHL faithfully for about 2 weeks now.

uummmmm............am I crazy or is my hair GROWING!?? Im thinkin its a combo of my summer growth spurt, CHL, and my eggletes shake! everybody keeps asking me why my hair all of a sudden looks "bigger"

Ive been green for these whole past 2 weeks! Its a beautiful thing...... regularity that is


----------



## sunbubbles

deusa80 said:


> I stopped taking chlorella 3 weeks ago because I was going to be doing a bit of traveling and didn't want to worry about taking the pills and all the bowel movments and what not... I also wanted to see if chlorella was the reason for my breakouts(which I believe it was). I kinda missed being green though! I was only up to 3 1/2 grams when I stopped...I think I started in February/March(I have to increase my dosage very slowly)...but I'm going to start again on Monday. I just have to figure out a way to handle the breakouts...



Does anyone know if it might be the detoxing effect that CHL has on the body making ppl break out??
 Ive been tryin to figure this out too. Im only taking 3 g/day.


----------



## ttlayli

Ugh, I am so jealous! 

I haven't lost ANY weight!!!  

I keep trying to figure out what I'm doing or not doing that's preventing this. I am currently at 15 grams; should I decrease?


----------



## sqzbly1908

january noir said:


> On occasion I still have aromatic BMs, but that depends on what you've eaten.   I am on my 11th week of Chlorella and at 8 weeks @ 12g.



Wow "aromatic" who would ever thought that "aromatic" and "bm" would be in the same sentence...must be a beautiful thang!


----------



## tada1

ive been on my Chlorella for about 10 days now. i didnt want to post any reviews for at least a month, but my fingers arent cooperating. 
i'll start with the positives:
1. ive started getting 1 or 2 bms daily. nevertheless the skeptic in me is still holding out on giving chlorella all the credit for this
2. when i woke up from a nap 2 days ago, my SO went "you're glowing all over" i didnt bother asking him what he was talking about but i thought i'll throw that out there 

the one HUGE negative:
My energy level has *decreased* to sub-zero levels because i basically have no appetite anymore. its weird because even on the rare occasions that I feel hungry, i still dont have appetite!  this is bad news for me because my bmi is barely in the "normal" range. i just cant afford to lose any weight but i really want to increase my dose so that it can help improve my skin.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

tada1 said:


> ive been on my Chlorella for about 10 days now. i didnt want to post any reviews for at least a month, but my fingers arent cooperating.
> i'll start with the positives:
> 1. ive started getting 1 or 2 bms daily. nevertheless the skeptic in me is still holding out on giving chlorella all the credit for this
> 2. when i woke up from a nap 2 days ago, my SO went "you're glowing all over" i didnt bother asking him what he was talking about but i thought i'll throw that out there
> 
> the one HUGE negative:
> My energy level has *decreased* to sub-zero levels because i basically have no appetite anymore. its weird because even on the rare occasions that I feel hungry, i still dont have appetite!  this is bad news for me because my bmi is barely in the "normal" range. i just cant afford to lose any weight but i really want to increase my dose so that it can help improve my skin.


 
Don't worry. Your low energy is also because of detox probably.  If your appetite is low, force yourself to eat something anyways. Mine was like that at the beginning and now it's normal.  Especially if you don't want to lose weight. What I did, since I want to, is just eat but eat a little less. In your case you just need to eat like normal even if you're not hungry. 

Congrats on the glowy skin.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

sunbubbles said:


> ok so Ive been taking my CHL faithfully for about 2 weeks now.
> 
> uummmmm............am I crazy or is my hair GROWING!?? Im thinkin its a combo of my summer growth spurt, CHL, and my eggletes shake! everybody keeps asking me why my hair all of a sudden looks "bigger"
> 
> Ive been green for these whole past 2 weeks! Its a beautiful thing...... regularity that is


----------



## SelahOco

covergirl01 said:


> Very interesting... I have a South Beach lifestyle and tried Chlorella for a few weeks buts couldn't get past the side effects so I stopped.  I like it as a supplement to my lifestyle and will add it back.  Do you take the pills or the powder?  And if you take the powder what do you use to mask the taste since most of the "green" drinks suggested contains tons of sugar?
> 
> Thanks



I take the pills simply because I can't have the sugary drinks.  I might try the power with some water like the other ladies suggest.


----------



## tada1

luckiestdestiny said:


> Don't worry. Your low energy is also because of detox probably.  If your appetite is low, force yourself to eat something anyways. Mine was like that at the beginning and now it's normal.



phew! thanks for the advice LD. I am definitely very relieved to hear that im not the only one that has gone through this stage. 

cant wait to have more positives by the end of the month


----------



## jerseygurl

Hi ladies. I just added spirulina to my chlorella, so do I take it in equal proportions or more CHL to less SP. Help please!!!


----------



## NubianQueen

jerseygurl said:


> Hi ladies. I just added spirulina to my chlorella, so do I take it in equal proportions or more CHL to less SP. Help please!!!



Greetings!

From everything I have read, it is to be taken at a two to one ratio with spirulina being the higher dosage.  If you're taking one teaspoon of chlorella, then take two teaspoons of spirulina.

HTH

Mo' Hair!


----------



## NubianQueen

Nice Lady said:


> I think that you are talking about my posting about it. It was on vitacost.com that Jarrows offered more for the money than Source Naturals.



Very well may have been, I was up way too late (like now) and got all confused! But, obviously after ordering and cancelling a couple of times, I figured it all out and everything's cool.

What is curious to me is that if this chlorella is from the same place in Japan and goes through the same process to break the cell walls, why would there be any difference in cgf or any of the other listed supplemental facts... :scratchch


----------



## LoveLiLi

NubianQueen said:


> Very well may have been, I was up way too late (like now) and got all confused! But, obviously after ordering and cancelling a couple of times, I figured it all out and everything's cool.
> 
> What is curious to me is that if this chlorella is from the same place in *Japan and goes through the same process to break the cell walls, why would there be any difference in cgf or any of the other listed supplemental facts*... :scratchch


 
I've been wondering the same thing, but I haven't been concerned enough to switch from Earthrise chlorella.


----------



## LaidBak

LD This thread has grown to monstrous proportions!   LoL!  Checking in for the first time in a _long_ time.  I have some chlorella powder mixed with a clay mask on my face.  I still take 4grams a day.


----------



## dplyrooted

For the ladies that are having breakouts, cut back your dose, as my husband would say in his Jamaican accent, take time,  I know we are all excited to see results, but we will get there.  I had to cut back because I was having break outs as well, but I am now back up to 3g, and I think I am about ready for another increase, but I normally only increase 1/8th to 1/4th tsp at a time, because my face is still recoverng from my breakout episode, I had beautiful clear skin before chlorella.  Also increase your water intake.


----------



## Mena

Never considered this...will look into it.


----------



## SelahOco

I don't want y'all to think I'm crazy, but this thread has inspired me to learn more about Chlorella and Spirulina.  Like you all, I learned that you should take Spirulina and Chlorella in a 2:1 ratio.  

Here's the recommendation from the report I linked to yesterday:







I thought this could get expensive so I did some research and I decided to just put it in a table so I could get a sense of price and trends.  I'm not crazy   This is just how I process information.  This is the info for *Spirulina*.






Powder is the cheapest, but I was surprised to find that tablets tend to be less expensive than capsules.

Also, of the three vendors I looked at VitaCost is cheaper than VitaminShoppe (on tablets I think) -- but I didn't account for shipping fees.  The other vendor is a "bulk" vitamin vendor, so they have decent prices.

ETA:  Here's the info on *Chlorella*:





I'm going to do something similar for Maca Root, so I'll post it where appropriate when I get bored and make myself do it.


----------



## january noir

^^^ Thanks OcoLove!  Very informative.   I'm taking 12g of Chlorella.


----------



## SelahOco

january noir said:


> ^^^ Thanks OcoLove!  Very informative.   I'm taking 12g of Chlorella.



January - I did a quick search on your progress and saw that you got a lil rash early on in your addition of this supplement.  Have you had any other side effects?  Break outs?


----------



## january noir

OcoLove said:


> January - I did a quick search on your progress and saw that you got a lil rash early on in your addition of this supplement.  Have you had any other side effects?  Break outs?



The little spot on my lip eventually faded and is just a brief memory.
I believe ti was a result of an allergic reaction to the ingredients in a tube of lipstick I was using.    

I have broken out, but no more than usual so I won't attribute it to the Chlorella.

My energy is still really really good and my BMs are still regular like clock work.

I just had surgery on my foot on Tuesday and am able to get around without my crutches since yesterday.   I believe the Chlorella will help me heal really fast.


----------



## Ltown

I'm still in with the Chlorella no more itching and I'm using the powder much better than counting the pills.


----------



## LovinLocks

3 zits on my face right now.  DD talkin' 'bout she couldn't dare to look at 'em 'cause she wants to "get them".  I was like, girl, leave 'em alone because I don't want those dark marks like some others that I "got".


----------



## Phoenix11

I know most of you ladies are taking Chlorella in powder form, but those who are using tablets, how many tablets are you taking per day?


----------



## Kurlee

Phoenix11 said:


> I know most of you ladies are taking Chlorella in powder form, but those who are using tablets, how many tablets are you taking per day?


5..................


----------



## january noir

Phoenix11 said:


> I know most of you ladies are taking Chlorella in powder form, but those who are using tablets, how many tablets are you taking per day?



I was taking the Source Naturals and at 10 tablets totaling 2g, I was taking 40 tabs just to get 8g.   I started with Earthwise and their gram weight is higher, so you take less pills.


----------



## Phoenix11

Kurlee said:


> 5..................


 
5 tablets equal how many g's?

I'm currently taking  between 15 & 20 tablets of the Sun Chlorella Brand.  I don't know how many g's this is, or if I'm even taking enough for hair growth benefits.


----------



## LovinLocks

OcoLove said:


> I don't want y'all to think I'm crazy, but this thread has inspired me to learn more about Chlorella and Spirulina.  Like you all, I learned that you should take Spirulina and Chlorella in a 2:1 ratio.  it.




Girrl, YOU made the table from Excel, scratch?????? WOW, awesome.  Now I gotta go read it.

This is certainly resourceful and on point.  I just printed it out as I had decided to start the spirulina.  Now I know where to get it (was looking on e-Bay and don't think that 1-lb ziplock bag would be the business).

Thanks again, Oco.


----------



## Mimi22

Still going strong!! 
I take 1.2 g a day. I know it's not a lot, but I think it's optimal for *me*.  My hair has flourished, but most importantly my nails are super strong ! They've never been so strong in my life! No joke! 

I'm keeping this for life!!!!


----------



## Kurlee

Phoenix11 said:


> 5 tablets equal how many g's?
> 
> I'm currently taking  between 15 & 20 tablets of the Sun Chlorella Brand.  I don't know how many g's this is, or if I'm even taking enough for hair growth benefits.


oops. yea, 5 tablets = 5grams for me


----------



## Ronnieaj

Um, okay, I've never tried Chlorella before, but it is CLEAR that I've got to!  I've been skimming through this thread, and plumb fell asleep while doing it--for over an hour!  If it can help with my energy level ALONE, that'd be great!  Benefits for the hair will just be an extra bonus!  I think I'll get the Source Naturals powder; there's a VS right up the street from me.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Ronnieaj said:


> Um, okay, I've never tried Chlorella before, but it is CLEAR that I've got to! I've been skimming through this thread, and plumb fell asleep while doing it--for over an hour! If it can help with my energy level ALONE, that'd be great! Benefits for the hair will just be an extra bonus! I think I'll get the Source Naturals powder; there's a VS right up the street from me.


 

Welcome!  We'd love to have you as a member of the chlorella party.


----------



## soaries

I posted a question twice and no one replied.  How long did it take for the energy to increase?  I started taking chl 5/23/09 and still no energy.  What gives?


----------



## january noir

sonya said:


> I posted a question twice and no one replied.  How long did it take for the energy to increase?  I started taking chl 5/23/09 and still no energy.  What gives?



What is energy to you?  Are you already a person that has a lot of get up and go?

Remember Chlorella works differently for everyone.  Some people get energy right away and some it takes time.   Remember it takes 4 months of consistent use for most benefits to become apparent.   Maybe it's taking you just a little longer and 5/23 isn't a long time.


----------



## soaries

Lets just put it this way my get up and go has got up and gone.  Thanks for your reply, I will keep taking it.  I guess my lack of patience gets the best of me.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

sluggishness is a detox side effect. It varies from person to person and some don't get it at all. Unfortunately you happen to be one of the ones who have this detox effect and it varies.


----------



## Platinum

Still going strong with Chlorella! I went back up to 7 grams. I also decided to transition to natural!! I'm curious to see if Chlorella will have any effect on my new growth.

Keep up the good work, everybody!


----------



## HairHustla

sonya said:


> Lets just put it this way my get up and go has got up and gone. Thanks for your reply, I will keep taking it. I guess my lack of patience gets the best of me.


 
*Hang in there sonya,*

*I was knocked out in the evenings for about the first month and then I just got some wind under my sails and have been floating out to sea every since..don't you just love the metaphors here..LOL!*


----------



## soaries

Lol!  Can't wait to be sailing with girlie.  I am about to pass out at my desk hahah.


----------



## HERicane10

Ok Ladies, can anyone tell me whether its more important to be "green" or take a certain dosage? I recently cut back from 5 gms to 4gms to check my "green"; after 1-2 days at 4gm, i'm no longer green. I'll go back up to 5gm tomorrow. Just trying to decide whether to stay at 5 or go up to 6gm. HELP!


----------



## LovinLocks

After reading and printing OCOLove's table I upped intake.  Boy oh boy have I been farting.  Thank gawd they aren't clearing areas.


----------



## trendsetta25

Just bought my Super Chlorella today!!!! Bring on the hair growth


----------



## january noir

I finished my first 16oz jar of Source Naturals powder!   I will be cracking open the new jar tomorrow.   This Sunday will make 11 weeks!    I can't believe I'm approaching 3 months green.


----------



## SelahOco

Here's a table on Chlorella.  I'm sure there are other good vendors out there.  I'm going to pick a brand and then google it for the best prices


----------



## TdotGirl

Didn't realize I haven't updated in 2 months! So I've been taking Chlorella since the start of this thread and I've tried 3 brands (Now, chloressence, and source naturals). I don't think I like source naturals brand. My nails are not as tough as they were when I was taking the now brand. I'm nearing the end of the big tub (16 oz) of the source naturals brand. I think I'll go back to the Now brand and order cgf extract along with it. 

Also, my little sister has alot of marks on her face from pimples, so I told her to use some as a paste and put it on her face at night and wash it off in the morning. Let me tell you that this has worked wonders for her with lightening the marks. She even had a prescription from the doctor to control her pimples and rid the marks and the cream and pills she took didn't work for her at all.

I'm still a chlorella lover, but I'm going to switch brands once again! Green fo' life!!!


----------



## Junebug D

shan_2001 said:


> *My inner product/supplement junkie must resist...*


 
So... 5 months later and I caved.   I took my first dose of the Source Naturals powder last night. The smell & taste is revolting! Like eating dirt! I did have some Green Goodness to mix it in though, fortunately.  I'm going to be stocking up on it from now on!  I hope to see some good come of this.


----------



## mariofmagdal

TdotGirl said:


> Didn't realize I haven't updated in 2 months! So I've been taking Chlorella since the start of this thread and I've tried 3 brands (Now, chloressence, and source naturals). I don't think I like source naturals brand. My nails are not as tough as they were when I was taking the now brand. I'm nearing the end of the big tub (16 oz) of the source naturals brand. I think I'll go back to the Now brand and order cgf extract along with it.
> 
> Also, my little sister has alot of marks on her face from pimples, so I told her to use some as a paste and put it on her face at night and wash it off in the morning. Let me tell you that this has worked wonders for her with lightening the marks. She even had a prescription from the doctor to control her pimples and rid the marks and the cream and pills she took didn't work for her at all.
> 
> I'm still a chlorella lover, but I'm going to switch brands once again! Green fo' life!!!


 

Thanks for your post. Glad you found which one works for you. Good news about your sister too! It's always great to hear good things about CHLORELLA. I am GREEN for life too!


----------



## mstar

Ok, I guess the detox phase is finally catching up with me. Since Thursday, my stomach has been queasy, I feel dizzy and lightheaded, my sleep has been restless, I have super-low energy, and I generally don't feel like myself. 

I was due to step up to 5 grams last Friday, but I've decided to hold off until I begin feeling better. 

My acne finally calmed down over the weekend, so that's good news. It had gotten really out of hand for a few weeks, and I was really feeling bad over it. Now I just have to wait for all the nasty acne scars to heal...


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mstar said:


> Ok, I guess the detox phase is finally catching up with me. Since Thursday, my stomach has been queasy, I feel dizzy and lightheaded, my sleep has been restless, I have super-low energy, and I generally don't feel like myself.
> 
> I was due to step up to 5 grams last Friday, but I've decided to hold off until I begin feeling better.
> 
> My acne finally calmed down over the weekend, so that's good news. It had gotten really out of hand for a few weeks, and I was really feeling bad over it. Now I just have to wait for all the nasty acne scars to heal...


 
It's good that you're taking it slow before increasing. I'm glad that you're listening to your body!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

shan_2001 said:


> So... 5 months later and I caved.  I took my first dose of the Source Naturals powder last night. The smell & taste is revolting! Like eating dirt! I did have some Green Goodness to mix it in though, fortunately. I'm going to be stocking up on it from now on! I hope to see some good come of this.


 
Welcome to the Chlorella party Shan_2001



Hope to hear more from you on your journey.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

HERicane10 said:


> Ok Ladies, can anyone tell me whether its more important to be "green" or take a certain dosage? I recently cut back from 5 gms to 4gms to check my "green"; after 1-2 days at 4gm, i'm no longer green. I'll go back up to 5gm tomorrow. Just trying to decide whether to stay at 5 or go up to 6gm. HELP!


 
An article that I posted earlier in the thread states that if you aren't green you aren't taking enough. However, you should increase as your body allows. 

Meaning, if you have to lower your dose because of detoxing or to cut costs, by all means do it.  You will not be taking enough chlorella but at least you'll be taking some. Some is better than nothing. HTH


----------



## HealthyHair2007

I purchased some Spirulina from www.vitacost.com today. I am going to have to send it back. It has a big ole made in china stamp on it..... I should have just stuck with my Source Natural.........


----------



## naijamade79

I'm finally green!!!! Just started taking super chlorella (Vitamin Shoppe) on thursday(after reading through this mega thread who could resist??). I started at 1 gm for three days no symptoms so i upped it to 2 gms on monday.( i know...i know..... i should have waited a week but i was anxious to get the detox rolling) i've had slight headaches, stomache rumbling, a lot of gas LOL!! and a toothache. This morning a big pimple on my nose and a nice green movement so i guess i'm on the right path.


----------



## LovinLocks

naijamade79 said:


> Is no symptoms so i upped it to 2 gms on monday.( i know...i know..... i should have waited a week but i was anxious to get the detox rolling)




No, hon.  I think the word is it's up to you.  Not a bad thing that you upped.  I believe LHD commented go as fast as YOUR body will allow.

I started out at 3gms, but then a nice lady posted some way useful information, took all her time and made charts and stuff.  I immediately upped mine from 6 to 10 grams.   It's food..it's all good.

Go 'head wid yo green self.


----------



## LovinLocks

OcoLove said:


> Here's a table on Chlorella.  I'm sure there are other good vendors out there.  I'm going to pick a brand and then google it for the best prices



So, Oco, what brand did you pick?  You know we're waiting with baited breathe.


----------



## naijamade79

LovinLocks said:


> No, hon. I think the word is it's up to you. Not a bad thing that you upped. I believe LHD commented go as fast as YOUR body will allow.
> 
> I started out at 3gms, but then a nice lady posted some way useful information, took all her time and made charts and stuff. I immediately upped mine from 6 to 10 grams. It's food..it's all good.
> 
> Go 'head wid yo green self.


 
Thx for that i guess im okay then. Your right it is food...Happy greening!!! LOL


----------



## mariofmagdal

Okay, how about I ran low on my Earthrise Chlorella, and would run out before my new shipment arrives, so off to vitamin shop. I purchased their Super Chlorella brand. I have been at 12g for ever, so why after only two days do I have detox symptoms and gas like nobody's business! Is their brand some kind of really Super Duper Chlorella? I am taking the 1000mg tablets. I really feel like I have the flu, I mean out of nowhere, WOW.

Anyone taking this brand do any research or have additional info on this brand? I asked the guy at the counter about it, of course he did not know very much. I am going to check their website.


----------



## scorpian

Subscribing to read later.......


----------



## msa

I just bought my chlorella...I got the Source Naturals tablets. I'm going to start with taking 1g per day and see what happens. I'm most interested in the chlorella's effects on my immune system. And, I would rather get my vitamins from a food source than a Women's One-A-Day.

Now I just have to read through this thread...


----------



## mariofmagdal

msa said:


> I just bought my chlorella...I got the Source Naturals tablets. I'm going to start with taking 1g per day and see what happens. I'm most interested in the chlorella's effects on my immune system. And, I would rather get my vitamins from a food source than a Women's One-A-Day.
> 
> Now I just have to read through this thread...


 

Welcome. You have chosen an excellent brand. Any questions chime in, a great group of women here willing to help. GREEN is great!


----------



## seraphim712

msa said:


> I just bought my chlorella...I got the Source Naturals tablets. I'm going to start with taking 1g per day and see what happens. I'm most interested in the chlorella's effects on my immune system. And, I would rather get my vitamins from a food source than a Women's One-A-Day.
> 
> Now I just have to read through this thread...



Where did you purchase the Source Natural tablets?


----------



## msa

seraphim712 said:


> Where did you purchase the Source Natural tablets?




Whole Foods. They come in a rectangular box, which is I why it took me a minute to find them. They were next to all the other chlorella and green foods.


----------



## Pooks

I'm still aboard the green train ladies, but mostly from store bought green juices as I'm honeymooning and my CHL supply is down to only about 15 tabs. I've reordered so when I get back to the UK I'll jumpstart again. Good to see you girls are still green n goin strong!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mariofmagdal said:


> Okay, how about I ran low on my Earthrise Chlorella, and would run out before my new shipment arrives, so off to vitamin shop. I purchased their Super Chlorella brand. I have been at 12g for ever, so why after only two days do I have detox symptoms and gas like nobody's business! Is their brand some kind of really Super Duper Chlorella? I am taking the 1000mg tablets. I really feel like I have the flu, I mean out of nowhere, WOW.
> 
> Anyone taking this brand do any research or have additional info on this brand? I asked the guy at the counter about it, of course he did not know very much. I am going to check their website.


 
Interesting...haven't tried this brand though.  Is the Super Chl brand Yaeyama or Japanese?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

msa said:


> I just bought my chlorella...I got the Source Naturals tablets. I'm going to start with taking 1g per day and see what happens. I'm most interested in the chlorella's effects on my immune system. And, I would rather get my vitamins from a food source than a Women's One-A-Day.
> 
> Now I just have to read through this thread...


 
Welcome Msa to the chlorella party!

I definitely AGREE with you about getting your vitamins from a food source. That's one of the main things that appealed to me about chlorella. I liked that it had tons of vits, minerals, and amino acids.  I was also interested in it helping to balance my system as well.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

pookiwah said:


> I'm still aboard the green train ladies, but mostly from store bought green juices as *I'm honeymooning* and my CHL supply is down to only about 15 tabs. I've reordered so when I get back to the UK I'll jumpstart again. Good to see you girls are still green n goin strong!


 
Congrats on your marriage!


----------



## Makenzie

LovinLocks said:


> Girrl, YOU made the table from Excel, scratch?????? WOW, awesome.  Now I gotta go read it.
> 
> This is certainly resourceful and on point.  I just printed it out as I had decided to start the spirulina.  Now I know where to get it (was looking on e-Bay and don't think that 1-lb ziplock bag would be the business).
> 
> Thanks again, Oco.



Sorry, this made me laugh out loud.


----------



## mariofmagdal

luckiestdestiny said:


> Interesting...haven't tried this brand though. Is the Super Chl brand Yaeyama or Japanese?


 
I will probably have to contact them directly to find out. I have not been able to find out anything about it. Not even why they call it SUPER. 

I am really bad with detox today. Filled with mucus, and body aches. Very Lethargic. I know it's detox, changing brands is all I have done differently. I was perfectly fine before. It's crazy to me.

When I find out I will surely post.


----------



## mstar

TdotGirl said:


> Also, my little sister has alot of marks on her face from pimples, so I told her to use some as a paste and put it on her face at night and wash it off in the morning. *Let me tell you that this has worked wonders for her with lightening the marks.* She even had a prescription from the doctor to control her pimples and rid the marks and the cream and pills she took didn't work for her at all.


Wow, that's a great tip! I've been wondering if my fade cream is doing more harm than good, but I'm desperate to get these dark marks off my face in time for summer. I'm gonna try this tonight...thanks for the advice.


----------



## HERicane10

luckiestdestiny said:


> An article that I posted earlier in the thread states that if you aren't green you aren't taking enough. However, you should increase as your body allows.
> 
> Meaning, if you have to lower your dose because of detoxing or to cut costs, by all means do it.  You will not be taking enough chlorella but at least you'll be taking some. Some is better than nothing. HTH




Thanks LD. But its not the expense. Just a general question. Are you good to go whenever you hit "green"? whether 2gm or 10gm or is a certain dose optimal?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

HERicane10 said:


> Thanks LD. But its not the expense. Just a general question. Are you good to go whenever you hit "green"? whether 2gm or 10gm or is a certain dose optimal?


 
You're "Good to go" as in you're taking at LEAST enough to make a difference in your body. But you should follow the guidelines that I and a few others posted in several articles 5-6 is a maintanence dose (where the article said you wouldn't notice much difference 10-12 or up is disease fighting and you should notice a significant difference (though you should take your time to get there if you want to do that).  

Here's a snippet from one of those articles:http://www.chlorellafactor.com/chlorella-spirulina-30.html

Chlorella
Disease-fighting dose: 10 grams / day 
Maintenance dose: 5 grams / day 
Upper limit: there is no upper limit, but introduce chlorella into your diet gradually and monitor your stools. Since chlorella can result in mild diarrhea in some persons, introduce it slowly. (Your body will adapt over a period of a few weeks, allowing you to take more.) 


Once again, most people take far too little of these foods. I've seen people take two tiny tablets of chlorella -- about 300mg -- and declare they've "taken my chlorella for the day!" That's like eating one bite of broccoli and expecting to receive the full health benefits of broccoli.

In order to be effective, you've got to take the much larger doses mentioned above. If you buy chlorella in tiny tablets, as it is often sold, that means taking a handful of tablets with each meal. Here's a tip: don't count out the tablets every single time. Count them once so you know what five grams looks like. After that, just grab a handful and toss it down your throat. It doesn't matter if it's off by a few tablets. Remember: these aren't drugs. You don't have to be exact about it, just make sure you're getting at least the doses mentioned above.

There's no harm in taking more, of course. Aside from the health benefits I've described here, the main thing you'll notice is that your stools will turn green. This is an indication that you're getting a good dose of chlorella and spirulina into your diet. If your stools aren't green, you aren't taking enough
---------------------------



Though a few people are at 3 gms and doing just fine. So you need to do what's right for your body. 

Also those using it as a protein supplement can up their dose even more than 12, and taking even more is not a bad thing as it's a super food. So it's really up to you to judge for yourself. Some vegetarians have been known to take 20 gms or more as their sole source of protein. As chlorella is processed by your body from 80-90 percent (depending on how the cell wall is cracked and how you take it), regular protein like beef is only processed to 20 percent and the rest leaves in your #2!  So Chlorella at a smaller dose can do significantly more than meat or even protein drinks.  The article also talks about Spirulina which I am NOT taking because I am autoimmune. So those with autoimmune and other immune challenges should weigh it appropriately as some argue that it helps, and others that it makes the immune system over active (which could lead to attack instead of helping). I don't take the chance, and just avoid it. There is no argument w/ Chlorella however, so it can be taken by those w/ health problems.  


Though there are other articles that say the opposite, I just wanted to post it as a reminder so that everyone can make informed decisions if deciding to take spirulina:

This is By Dr. Ray Sahelian M.D

http://www.raysahelian.com/spirulina.html
Apparently spirulina has the ability to stimulate the immune system which could be beneficial in some individuals, and potentially harmful in those who already have an overactive immune system or an autoimmune condition. Therefore, spirulina is not advised to be taken regularly for those who have lupus, autoimmune thyroiditis, pemphigus vulgaris, and other such conditions (auto/overactive)

HTH!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Something I posted earlier but just a reminder:

http://www.chlorellafactor.com/chlorella-spirulina-31.html
The Cost of Chlorella and Spirulina
With these sort of doses, the monthly cost for taking chlorella and spirulina can be a bit steep, or at least it appears so at first. But I'd like to challenge that belief system for a minute: what is the cost of getting cancer? What's the cost of getting a major disease? What's the cost of having low energy, or clinical depression, or degenerative nerve disease?

An entire month's supply of chlorella is less than a single day's stay at any hospital. That makes chlorella and spirulina the bargain of a lifetime in my book. Any substance that can save extend my life, avoid me having to see the doctor, and keep me out of the hospitals and away from prescription drugs is a real bargain, no matter what the cost.

The trick, of course, is to look at the total cost of your actions. The cost of smoking cigarettes is far more than what a person pays for the cigarettes. The total cost includes a loss of lifespan, sky-high medical bills, and a lifetime of suffering from the ravaging health effects of cigarettes.



The cost of chlorella and spirulina, on the other hand, is only a few dollars a week. In exchange, a person experiences greater health, greater mental clarity, longer lifespan, prevention of a long list of diseases, and in many cases, even the reversal of major diseases. You can't put a price on these benefits, but if you could, there's no doubt they would greatly outweigh the few dollars spent on chlorella and spirulina.

Eating this superfoods, you see, is an investment, not an expense. Spend a few dollars today, invest it in your own good health, and the payoff will last you a lifetime. Or at least for as long as you keep eating these superfoods. And that leads me to the next section...


----------



## yaya24

I guess I need to go on ahead and get some spirulina.. I love the benefits of chlorella thus far, so why not take it up a notch.. time to do some researching on spirulina


----------



## msa

luckiestdestiny said:


> Though a few people are at 3 gms and doing just fine. So you need to do what's right for your body.
> 
> Also those using it as a protein supplement can up their dose even more than 12, and taking even more is not a bad thing as it's a super food. So it's really up to you to judge for yourself. Some vegetarians have been known to take 20 gms or more as their sole source of protein. As chlorella is processed by your body from 80-90 percent (depending on how the cell wall is cracked and how you take it), regular protein like beef is only processed to 20 percent and the rest leaves in your #2!  So Chlorella at a smaller dose can do significantly more than meat or even protein drinks.  *The article also talks about Spirulina which I am NOT taking because I am autoimmune. So those with autoimmune and other immune challenges should weigh it appropriately as some argue that it helps, and others that it makes the immune system over active (which could lead to attack instead of helping). I don't take the chance, and just avoid it. There is no argument w/ Chlorella however, so it can be taken by those w/ health problems.  *
> 
> 
> Though there are other articles that say the opposite, I just wanted to post it as a reminder so that everyone can make informed decisions if deciding to take spirulina:
> 
> This is By Dr. Ray Sahelian M.D
> 
> http://www.raysahelian.com/spirulina.html
> Apparently spirulina has the ability to stimulate the immune system which could be beneficial in some individuals, and potentially harmful in those who already have an overactive immune system or an autoimmune condition. *Therefore, spirulina is not advised to be taken regularly for those who have lupus*, autoimmune thyroiditis, pemphigus vulgaris, and other such conditions (auto/overactive)
> 
> HTH!




Thank you so so so so much for posting this!

I have lupus, which is why I was so interested in chlorella. I need all the vitamins I can get and I need to be as balanced as possible because I would really like to go off of my medication. 

I was about to start researching the spirulina as well so I'm glad I didn't buy it. Now I have to check if there's spirulina in my green drink mix. I try to avoid anything that can cause me to have a flare.


----------



## Platinum

Still hanging in at 7 grams. I need to head to Vitamin Shoppe this weekend and buy more Chlorella.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

msa said:


> Thank you so so so so much for posting this!
> 
> I have lupus, which is why I was so interested in chlorella. I need all the vitamins I can get and I need to be as balanced as possible because I would really like to go off of my medication.
> 
> I was about to start researching the spirulina as well so I'm glad I didn't buy it. Now I have to check if there's spirulina in my green drink mix. *I try to avoid anything that can cause me to have a flare.[/*quote]
> 
> Definitely best to err on the side of caution so I understand. Glad it helped!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Platinum said:


> Still hanging in at 7 grams. I need to head to Vitamin Shoppe this weekend and buy more Chlorella.


 Good to see you're still hanging in there with me Platinum!


----------



## R4L

luckiestdestiny said:


> You're "Good to go" as in you're taking at LEAST enough to make a difference in your body. But you should follow the guidelines that I and a few others posted in several articles 5-6 is a maintanence dose (where the article said you wouldn't notice much difference 10-12 or up is disease fighting and you should notice a significant difference (though you should take your time to get there if you want to do that).
> 
> Here's a snippet from one of those articles:http://www.chlorellafactor.com/chlorella-spirulina-30.html
> 
> Chlorella
> Disease-fighting dose: 10 grams / day
> Maintenance dose: 5 grams / day
> Upper limit: there is no upper limit, but introduce chlorella into your diet gradually and monitor your stools. Since chlorella can result in mild diarrhea in some persons, introduce it slowly. (Your body will adapt over a period of a few weeks, allowing you to take more.)
> 
> 
> Once again, most people take far too little of these foods. I've seen people take two tiny tablets of chlorella -- about 300mg -- and declare they've "taken my chlorella for the day!" That's like eating one bite of broccoli and expecting to receive the full health benefits of broccoli.
> 
> In order to be effective, you've got to take the much larger doses mentioned above. If you buy chlorella in tiny tablets, as it is often sold, that means taking a handful of tablets with each meal. Here's a tip: don't count out the tablets every single time. Count them once so you know what five grams looks like. After that, just grab a handful and toss it down your throat. It doesn't matter if it's off by a few tablets. Remember: these aren't drugs. You don't have to be exact about it, just make sure you're getting at least the doses mentioned above.
> 
> There's no harm in taking more, of course. Aside from the health benefits I've described here, the main thing you'll notice is that your stools will turn green. This is an indication that you're getting a good dose of chlorella and spirulina into your diet. If your stools aren't green, you aren't taking enough
> ---------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Though a few people are at 3 gms and doing just fine. So you need to do what's right for your body.
> 
> Also those using it as a protein supplement can up their dose even more than 12, and taking even more is not a bad thing as it's a super food. So it's really up to you to judge for yourself. Some vegetarians have been known to take 20 gms or more as their sole source of protein. As chlorella is processed by your body from 80-90 percent (depending on how the cell wall is cracked and how you take it), regular protein like beef is only processed to 20 percent and the rest leaves in your #2!  So Chlorella at a smaller dose can do significantly more than meat or even protein drinks.  The article also talks about Spirulina which I am NOT taking because I am autoimmune. So those with autoimmune and other immune challenges should weigh it appropriately as some argue that it helps, and others that it makes the immune system over active (which could lead to attack instead of helping). I don't take the chance, and just avoid it. There is no argument w/ Chlorella however, so it can be taken by those w/ health problems.
> 
> 
> Though there are other articles that say the opposite, I just wanted to post it as a reminder so that everyone can make informed decisions if deciding to take spirulina:
> 
> This is By Dr. Ray Sahelian M.D
> 
> http://www.raysahelian.com/spirulina.html
> Apparently spirulina has the ability to stimulate the immune system which could be beneficial in some individuals, and potentially harmful in those who already have an overactive immune system or an autoimmune condition. Therefore, spirulina is not advised to be taken regularly for those who have lupus, autoimmune thyroiditis, pemphigus vulgaris, and other such conditions (auto/overactive)
> 
> HTH!




Just because it's natural doesn't mean there is not an upper limit.  Too much of a good thing can be harmful, ie when people drink too much water and die from imbalancing their electrolytes.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

R4L said:


> Just because it's natural doesn't mean there is not an upper limit. Too much of a good thing can be harmful, ie when people drink too much water and die from imbalancing their electrolytes.


 
Gotcha. Just posting the article. That's THEIR opinion and tons of other nutritionists. However I do agree with you that too much of a good thing can be bad. And just because something is good for you doesn't mean it is for everyone so you should listen to your body.


For instance, everyone raves over soy.  I start spotting when I eat it (fibroids) and when I don't I'm fine. So NO one can tell me it's great for my body because I know it does something that makes my body respond negatively. Maybe I already have too much estrogen...who knows?  

Another example: If you're allergic in theory a food that is good can be bad for you.   If you eat too much of anything it's a nono. I don't think people will start substituting chlorella for their entire meals (though I posted an article about people in China taking it during the war so that they would not starve and they survived and thrived on just chlorella).  As we are not in a Dire situation, we should not over do it either. I did a post about that earlier in the thread asking that chlorella still be used in reasonable amounts.

Thanks for reminding us, though. I don't think anyone here has posted a ridiculous amount that they're taking, however it's important to just remind people to listen to their bodies.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Thought my weight loss had stalled for a minute (you know how plateus are). I am proud to say I am now at 132 pds. Whohooo! (I'm just shy of 5'5 and my goal is about 122-125 starting weight was 229.  Starting weight w/ chlorella end of Jan was 163)  I've officially lost over 30 pounds in about 4 months using chlorella (I was averaging way less without it. I was losing but it was creeping along sometimes, and sometimes faster and plateaus...I'd stay at FOREVER).


----------



## peony

I have lupus too. And I've started taking Chlorella, but I've only been on it a couple of weeks. Glad to hear it hasn't caused you to flare, Luckiestdestiny.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

peony said:


> I have lupus too. And I've started taking Chlorella, but I've only been on it a couple of weeks. Glad to hear it hasn't caused you to flare, Luckiestdestiny.


 
MSA is the one with Lupus. I have Grave's which is autoimmune and any auto immune I think must think about whether to use it or not. In addition, my docs are extensively testing me and watching as they think I have a cluster effect happening (where you get one auto and then another). I'm hoping chlorella can help me with this.

My mom has systemic Lupus and she was So ill from Spirulina she went to the emergency room. It was the only thing she did differently. After they told her to stop taking it, she instantly felt better. Not SUPER good, but better (as she still has lupus). It really  caused hers to flare up. It wasn't pretty.

Others have had success so I guess it's for you to judge.

However even though chlorella and spirulina are similar, they have other properties that make them different. Chlorella's CGF helps the body to renew its cells (and heal disease), so it's not "stimulating the immune system" in the same way. It's encouraging the immune system and cells of the body to renew and get healthy, and the systems to balance itself. 

Whereas SPirulina encourages the immune system to strengthen. That's great, except if you're auto immune. For instance with Systemic lupus, as I'm sure you know, internal organs are attacked. So if you make the immune system stronger that's a no no because now it's stronger and it's going to attack you stronger (possibly) because the immune systme is still unbalanced. Whereas Chlorella's going to encourage the body to balance itself so to speak. Spirulina is great for those w/o those problems, and some with immune problems have responded well to it. It just is like a crap shoot, and I, having an auto immune problem (and possibly others), don't want to expose myself to that risk.

However everyone should approach it cautiously. That's why I just wanted to inform everyone so you can have it in the back of your mind.  If you are willing to take the leap, and you feel violently ill after taking it, and your symptoms flare up, then you'll know and stop takin git.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Here's a post I found. I also found some that recommend both chl and spir, but others that do not recommend spir for Lupus. So decide carefully whether to just take chl or both.

The post I'm posting below is just related to CHL.
My mom hasn't had instantaneous results like the lady below, but she's had systemic lupus for over 16 years now and it's really severe. She's such a fighter but she finally had to leave work, it got so bad.  She does feel a little better, though.


http://www.nutrition2000.com/Chlorella.cfm
As per our telephone  conversation yesterday, I am forwarding you the email that gives testament to the wonderful benefits that our family has experienced since taking the Chlorella.
Suffering from symptoms of lupus and a very advance candida overgrowth, the search was ongoing for supplements that would help the condition of my body.  I had changed my eating habits and lifestyle several years earlier and was on a pretty intensive regiment of natural supplements in hope of regaining the state of health and well being that had been robbed from me.  Although I had some results from the supplements that I was taking, nothing came close to comparing what happened when I began to take the Chlorella.

I am not exaggerating, the day that I began taking the Chlorella, I had instantaneous results.  The lupus symptoms virtually walked out the door!  Energy to last throughout the day, no mid-afternoon fatigue that usually wiped me out.

Linda


----------



## luckiestdestiny

How's everyone's energy with the chl after detox symptoms dissipate?  I have a little more, but not a lot. However, I didn't have much to begin with anyways so any extra is a God send.


----------



## hairedity

^ ^
same here, I wasn't high energy to begin with (unless it was after a really loooong day time nap) and so far I haven't noticed any improvement in that area.  I've only been taking Chl since May, so I'm still waiting for results.  I may actually switch brands in hopes of getting some of these amazing results that I'm reading on this thread.


----------



## soonergirl

Still on the chlorella train... choo-choo.. Havent posted in a while, as this thread has really grown...Love reading the new posts!! Its so good to see so many of you joining us on this journey!!! Wow, there are a lotta ladies out there that have gone green, with no body odor, morning breath and are healthy!!! 

Thanks to luckiest,babydollhair,yodie,muse,mariomadragal,bellereveuse,blaqueangel,atlantajj and all of the other ladies (soo many I cant name) that have paid it forward in the name of chlorella!! Hang in there ladies, remember we are in this for life!!


----------



## Nice Lady

hairedity said:


> ^ ^
> same here, I wasn't high energy to begin with (unless it was after a really loooong day time nap) and so far I haven't noticed any improvement in that area. I've only been taking Chl since May, so I'm still waiting for results. I may actually switch brands in hopes of getting some of these amazing results that I'm reading on this thread.


 
Remember, Luckydestiny said that women see the results within 3 months. I have been taking it for a month and I too find that after I drink it I become tired. However, I always take it a couple of hours before going to sleep. I am wondering if it is helping my hair because my sides started growing earlier than usual and within 4 weeks, it seemed as though I needed a serious relaxer.

What about your skin? My skin is shiny and wonderful. Are there any other areas that are improving? If so, then it is working and just sit tight.


----------



## NuBraveHeart

alright. it's officially been one whole month. i started may 20th.  so, i originally started with 3g, but was quickly reminded by mama lucki to cut it down to 1g and drink more water. i obeyed.  after about two weeks i increased to 3g.  even before the increase, i was noticing some breakouts.  but i have problem skin anyway, so sometimes it's hard to tell what from what.

one month and 40 pages later... still having breakouts.  guzzling water like a camel, so i don't know. i'm gonna stick it out for the recommended three months. not noticing any real growth spurts or anything. i will say that i am happy to report that i have about 5 inches of texlaxed hair since i started this journey in october of last year. and that's just stretching with my hand, without flat ironing it (on bootcamp, so no heat allowed). that's a teeny bit more than half an inch per month.  i'm still cutting away at relaxed ends, so it's not getting longer, but it's surely healthier.  

thank god for you ladies and this forum.  seriously. sometimes i get really discouraged, but then i get on here and see some progress pic, or read some story or just be a part of this community where there are actually women of color HELPING each other.  i was watching traycee's thank you youtube vid two days ago about how wonderful it is for black women to help each other, when in real life, it seems like they try NOT to.  how even if you complimented a sista on her shoes and ask her where she got them, she'll dodge trying to tell you.  yesterday i was at the mall, and saw a cacasian sista with some fire gladiator sandals on. i asked her where she got them and she immediately told me "aeropostale, thank you." traycee's vid popped into my head. "i wish we did THAT more," i thought.

so, sorry, that was a lot more than about chlorella.  but i just feel wonderful about finding this board. thank you.


----------



## mariofmagdal

NuBraveHart, great progress report. Glad to hear you are not going to give up on Chlorella. Let it work out the problems that you had pre-chlorella, that's what you want it to do. Hang in there, I promise you will love reaping the full benefits as they will surely come. Green for life!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

NuBraveHart as you know chlorella works differently in each person as it balances your system first. In 3-4 months you should see some amazing changes.  I'm glad you're hanging in too just as Mariofmagdal says those benefits are coming.  

I love the green life!

Mariofmagdal I love it when you pop in BTW, you are so inspirational.


----------



## Tybi

Just an update which I have not done in a while:

Was at 3g of Chlorella from my usual 6 for a little over a month. Vitacost was on backorder and my powder just came Friday. So now I am back up to 6, I lost my green and hope to be back green soon. 

Bad news: I lost 4 pounds in a week! Its bad cause I only weighed 100 and am now down to 96! Granted I am only 5'1, but that is still too little. Nothing else changed so I am wondering if dropping off the chlorella had something to do with it. I have been very consistent with 6g a day since February.

Anyway, I want to up my dose and see how it goes. My eyelashes are still long, and my skin has that nice glow. My hair is a wreck due to heat styling so I am hoping the chlorella helps my newgrowth come out strong and fast so I can start cutting away the damage.

Tis all for now


----------



## mariofmagdal

luckiestdestiny said:


> NuBraveHart as you know chlorella works differently in each person as it balances your system first. In 3-4 months you should see some amazing changes. I'm glad you're hanging in too just as Mariofmagdal says those benefits are coming.
> 
> I love the green life!
> 
> Mariofmagdal I love it when you pop in BTW, you are so inspirational.


 
Thanks LD, you introduced me and so many others to something so AWESOME, it's easy to jump in and share what I have learned. GREEN is the new BLACK for me! Thanks to all the wonderful ladies who share in this forum!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

tigerlily21 said:


> Just an update which I have not done in a while:
> 
> Was at 3g of Chlorella from my usual 6 for a little over a month. Vitacost was on backorder and my powder just came Friday. So now I am back up to 6, I lost my green and hope to be back green soon.
> 
> Bad news: I lost 4 pounds in a week! Its bad cause I only weighed 100 and am now down to 96! Granted I am only 5'1, but that is still too little. Nothing else changed so I am wondering if dropping off the chlorella had something to do with it. I have been very consistent with 6g a day since February.
> 
> Anyway, I want to up my dose and see how it goes. My eyelashes are still long, and my skin has that nice glow. My hair is a wreck due to heat styling so I am hoping the chlorella helps my newgrowth come out strong and fast so I can start cutting away the damage.
> 
> Tis all for now


 
Good to see you're having excellent benefits. Sorry about the weight loss as you don't want it....maybe increase your carb intake?


----------



## yaya24

I did a chlorella mask this past weekend - slept in it.. it was AMAZING.. After rinsing the next morning I literally had glowing skin!!

I used Fruit of the earth Aloe Vera Gel+ chlorella (enough to make a smooth paste) then added water to thin out the consistency.. applied to clean towel dried skin..  and in the morning rinsed with warm water


----------



## luckiestdestiny

yaya24 said:


> I did a chlorella mask this past weekend - slept in it.. it was AMAZING.. After rinsing the next morning I literally had glowing skin!!
> 
> I used Fruit of the earth Aloe Vera Gel+ chlorella (enough to make a smooth paste) then added water to thin out the consistency.. applied to clean towel dried skin.. and in the morning rinsed with warm water


 
 A few seem to love the chlorella mask. I think it's possibly good for those w/o acne problems, or who are having that as a detox symptom. It would probably be best to wait for others w/ these problems as chlorella detoxes the skin.

I myself, tried some on my scar and it lightened it soooo much, and also the skin is soft and feels like SKIN instead of like a scar.  

Glad you love it!


----------



## I AM...

I'm in awe. I've been using Chlorella for about 3 months. Initially I saw excellent benefits & went green in record time. Steadily moving along at 9 grams of Sun Chlorella pills (I cannot stomach powder) I decided to switch to Source Naturals because I could get it at Whole Foods for much less than I paid for the Sun. Wells the benefits, how do you say, ceased !!! I'm serious I maintained the benefits I had but nothing more. I brought two boxes so I had to finish. When I had about 5 days left I order my beloved Sun pills on Ebay. I have been taking them at 12 grms for 4 days and my nail growth has returned as has my energy and my SO said, "Don't take this the wrong way but your face looks juicy. I mean like moist" Coming from him, trust that is a compliment.

Needless to say I am happy regarding my choice and more fine results with this brand of Chlorella. I just love being green!!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

I AM... said:


> I'm in awe. I've been using Chlorella for about 3 months. Initially I saw excellent benefits & went green in record time. Steadily moving along at 9 grams of Sun Chlorella pills (I cannot stomach powder) I decided to switch to Source Naturals because I could get it at Whole Foods for much less than I paid for the Sun. Wells the benefits, how do you say, ceased !!! I'm serious I maintained the benefits I had but nothing more. I brought two boxes so I had to finish. When I had about 5 days left I order my beloved Sun pills on Ebay. I have been taking them at 12 grms for 4 days and my nail growth has returned as has my energy and my SO said, "Don't take this the wrong way but your face looks juicy. I mean like moist" Coming from him, trust that is a compliment.
> 
> Needless to say I am happy regarding my choice and more fine results with this brand of Chlorella. I just love being green!!!


 
Interesting...has anyone else had a chance to try sun chlorella versus source naturals......?


----------



## Blaque*Angel

I AM... said:


> I'm in awe. I've been using Chlorella for about 3 months. Initially I saw excellent benefits & went green in record time. Steadily moving along at 9 grams of Sun Chlorella pills (I cannot stomach powder) I decided to switch to Source Naturals because I could get it at Whole Foods for much less than I paid for the Sun. Wells the benefits, how do you say, ceased !!! I'm serious I maintained the benefits I had but nothing more. I brought two boxes so I had to finish. When I had about 5 days left I order my beloved Sun pills on Ebay. I have been taking them at 12 grms for 4 days and my nail growth has returned as has my energy and my SO said, "Don't take this the wrong way but your face looks juicy. I mean like moist" Coming from him, trust that is a compliment.
> 
> Needless to say I am happy regarding my choice and more fine results with this brand of Chlorella. I just love being green!!!


 

i also stopped using source naturals everal weeks ago. 

i did not enjoy the benefits as much as the one i used in the beginning.
it is not branded, but is from japan and very potent


----------



## lillylovely

Hey all, I have been lurking for a few weeks and have been using SN Powder for approx 3 weeks. I'm currently at 9g. I am seeing real benefits to my nails, skin and general feeling of well being.

I have not tried Sun Chlorella tablets but I have been doing alot of research and read somewhere on the web that it is important to keep your Chlorella away from direct heat, sunlight, oxygen - meaning don't keep the lid open for too long. You see like any other food, the benefits in chlorella can be compromised if not packaged or stored correctly.BTW it does not need to be stored in the fridge.

Yaeyama Chlorella scored highly elsewhere on the web as a high quality chlorella but its downside was the way in which it is packaged. 
 Sun Chlorella tablets on the other hand scored highly as a good quality tablet that was packaged in order to retain goodness. Resealable pouches? 

Sorry I don't have web addresses as was doing some quick browsing.

I ordered 2 jars of SN and have no problems but will try Sun once they have been used up and report back on benefits.


----------



## ttlayli

luckiestdestiny said:


> Interesting...has anyone else had a chance to try sun chlorella versus source naturals......?





I posted something similar a long time ago! 

I started on Earthrise brand....I went green, had glowing skin, long nails, everything was so great.

I decided to start on SN Powder to save money. After awhile that glow was no longer there and my nails stopped growing.

I went back to Earthrise and all the benefits returned.

Last month I wanted to try Sun brand...I noticed after a wk that I wasn't green anymore and my glow was gone.

I've been back on Earthrise for a wk and my glow is back and I'm green once again.

At this point I believe that the brand you start off with, benefits your body the most...


----------



## Blaque*Angel

ttlayli said:


> I posted something similar a long time ago!
> 
> I started on Earthrise brand....I went green, had glowing skin, long nails, everything was so great.
> 
> I decided to start on SN Powder to save money. After awhile that glow was no longer there and my nails stopped growing.
> 
> I went back to Earthrise and all the benefits returned.
> 
> Last month I wanted to try Sun brand...I noticed after a wk that I wasn't green anymore and my glow was gone.
> 
> I've been back on Earthrise for a wk and my glow is back and I'm green once again.
> 
> *At this point I believe that the brand you start off with, benefits your body the most...[/*quote]
> 
> 
> That makes sense


----------



## mariofmagdal

I tried the SN brand of Chlorella during a shortage of Earthrise, no change, but I am sticking with my Earthrise. I took the Vitamin Shoppe Super Chlorella during a shortage and it caused me to detox. Back to my Earthrise. 

I think if you find a brand that does you good, it's best to stick with it. I am going to do my best not to run low/out anymore. Lesson learned.


----------



## SweetNic_JA

Hi All,

My herbalist recommend that I take Chlorella, Alfalfa and some other essential vitamins. I came to this thread to find the best website selling Chlorella, but this thread is sooooo lengthy. 

Can someone please recommend a brand and/or a site from which I can purchase? 

TIA,

SNJ


----------



## january noir

SweetNic_JA said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My herbalist recommend that I take Chlorella, Alfalfa and some other essential vitamins. I came to this thread to find the best website selling Chlorella, but this thread is sooooo lengthy.
> 
> Can someone please recommend a brand and/or a site from which I can purchase?
> 
> TIA,
> 
> SNJ



iHerb.com, vitacoast.com, amazon.com or Vitamin Shoppe.
You can see the different brands in the poll included in this thread.
I use *Source Naturals Yaeyama Powder* or pills and *Earthrise*.
Make sure it's the Yaeyama /Japanese chlorella.  

There are others, but they are not as effective as the Yaeymama type.

If you read the first 2-3 pages of the thread, you will learn all you need to know.


----------



## I AM...

OMG!! Ladies, thank you for cosigning.  I love the LHCF

I thought I was the only one who was on pause while using another brand.  As I sit here today clipping and buffing my beautiful strong nails I am sooo happy I went back to the Sun brand.  I will purchase another truckload from Ebay when I get low.

In Philly I found them at Penn Herbs @ 2nd and Spring Garden 300 pills for $32.00.  I got them for so much less on Ebay.

Thank you ladies for the confirmation. Green for life...I AM


----------



## Ronnieaj

I am currently on Vitamin Shoppe brand.  Since I'm a newbie, I'm starting on 1g a day for 2 weeks, then up to 2g for another 2 weeks, and then on to 3g.  I know some start on 3g or higher, but I always have to see how my body reacts to a product and let it acclimate to the increasing doses.  My ultimate goal is to reach 5-6g/day.  Already my body is starting to detox and my energy level is slowly starting to increase.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Ronnieaj said:


> I am currently on Vitamin Shoppe brand.  Since I'm a newbie, I'm starting on 1g a day for 2 weeks, then up to 2g for another 2 weeks, and then on to 3g.  I know some start on 3g or higher, but I always have to see how my body reacts to a product and let it acclimate to the increasing doses.  My ultimate goal is to reach 5-6g/day.  Already my body is starting to detox and my energy level is slowly starting to increase.




You have done right to go slow in order to watch your body's reaction. Welcome aboard!


----------



## mariofmagdal

SweetNic_JA said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My herbalist recommend that I take Chlorella, Alfalfa and some other essential vitamins. I came to this thread to find the best website selling Chlorella, but this thread is sooooo lengthy.
> 
> Can someone please recommend a brand and/or a site from which I can purchase?
> 
> TIA,
> 
> SNJ




Personally I take Earthrise and love them. I chose them because they are a specialty company and even harvest their own Spirulina. Another good brand is Source Naturals. I have used them both without problems. My preference is Earthrise.

I purchased both brands @ www.luckyvitamin.com 

Welcome to the life of GREEN, browse the first posts when you can, I know reading the entire post may be overwhelming. You can always post a question here and anyone of these fine ladies will chime to your rescue. Have a grand ole' GREEN day!


----------



## soonergirl

mariofmagdal said:


> Personeally I take Earthrise and love them. I chose them because they are a specialty company and even harvest their own Spirulina. Another good brand is Source Naturals. I have used them both without problems. My preference is Earthrise.
> 
> I purchased both brands @ www.luckyvitamin.com
> 
> Welcome to the life of GREEN, browse the first posts when you can, I know reading the entire post may be overwhelming. You can always post a question here and anyone of these fine ladies will chime to your rescue. Have a grand ole' GREEN day!


 

Hey are you taking the pills or powder??? Thanks...


----------



## cubanit

Okay im on board. Im taking Vitamin shoppe brand also. currently 1000mg per day. Ive been doing so for a week now. Next week ill move up to two and so forth. I havnt noticed any differnces but im paying close attention.


----------



## mariofmagdal

soonergirl said:


> Hey are you taking the pills or powder??? Thanks...



Earthrise does not make a Chlorella Powder, but their tablets are 500mg, so there are not so many pills to take.  Being a specialty company that harvests it's own Spirulina, they do have that in poweder form.

I have never taken Chlorella in a powder form, I don't think I could bear the taste. However, my preference is capsules. They are easy and can be taken with you when on the go.


----------



## mariofmagdal

cubanit said:


> Okay im on board. Im taking Vitamin shoppe brand also. currently 1000mg per day. Ive been doing so for a week now. Next week ill move up to two and so forth. I havnt noticed any differnces but im paying close attention.



Welcome to the life of GREEN! You are on your way to some really healthy benefits. If you have any questions along the way, just post them and any of these fine ladies with an answer will be glad to help. Have a great GREEN day!


----------



## paradise1975

I have recently begun taking chlorella as well. I initially brought my bag from a company called nuts online but when I'm done with this one I'm going to use source naturals. I have been experiencing some detox symptoms such as headache and fatigue but its getting better. I mix mine in with 8oz of cranberry juice along with my greens plus powder and maca root powder. I have learned so much from the ladies on this board. Thank you!


----------



## Naturefreegirl

Hi Ladies

I wanted to come back in here, since April I was takes the Barlean's that had Chlorella , spirulina and chlorophyll in it, and it was great, but I was always curious about taking Chlorella itself. I am going to haiti for two weeks and I said let me try it.

I am currently taking the source natural yaeyama . Today I did a strawberry and banana shake, I through two pills in there is that ok? I was reading that it's best to take 10 pills per day, lord knows I am not ready for that, when can i increase my intake it has only been two days.


----------



## mariofmagdal

paradise1975 said:


> I have recently begun taking chlorella as well. I initially brought my bag from a company called nuts online but when I'm done with this one I'm going to use source naturals. I have been experiencing some detox symptoms such as headache and fatigue but its getting better. I mix mine in with 8oz of cranberry juice along with my greens plus powder and maca root powder. I have learned so much from the ladies on this board. Thank you!




Welcome Aboard to a life being GREEN! You are gonna love it! Much success to you.


----------



## Naturefreegirl

I keep reading on here about capsules, but mines are pills.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Naturefreegirl said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I wanted to come back in here, since April I was takes the Barlean's that had Chlorella , spirulina and chlorophyll in it, and it was great, but I was always curious about taking Chlorella itself. I am going to haiti for two weeks and I said let me try it.
> 
> I am currently taking the source natural yaeyama . Today I did a strawberry and banana shake, I through two pills in there is that ok? I was reading that it's best to take 10 pills per day, lord knows I am not ready for that, when can i increase my intake it has only been two days.



You are off to a good start, slow is better, you may not notice anything right now. I would increase weekly. You should be okay. With regards to capsules, it may depend upon the maker/manufactuer whether or not you can get pills or capsules. Some people are making their own capsules I think. The pills are just compressed powder and may not be much different other than getting into the system a little slower, or to combat that you could always chew them, a lot of people do, me personally I would not chew, I probably can't handle the taste. 

Have fun being GREEN!


----------



## Phoenix11

I AM... said:


> I'm in awe. I've been using Chlorella for about 3 months. Initially I saw excellent benefits & went green in record time. Steadily moving along at 9 grams of Sun Chlorella pills (I cannot stomach powder) I decided to switch to Source Naturals because I could get it at Whole Foods for much less than I paid for the Sun. Wells the benefits, how do you say, ceased !!! I'm serious I maintained the benefits I had but nothing more. I brought two boxes so I had to finish. When I had about 5 days left I order my beloved Sun pills on Ebay. I have been taking them at 12 grms for 4 days and my nail growth has returned as has my energy and my SO said, "Don't take this the wrong way but your face looks juicy. I mean like moist" Coming from him, trust that is a compliment.
> 
> Needless to say I am happy regarding my choice and more fine results with this brand of Chlorella. I just love being green!!!


 
Hi...I'm using Sun Chlorella also.  I haven't been able to wrap my head around the grams thing, so how many of those tiny little pills are you taking to reach 12 grams?

BTW...Sun Chlorella has an auto ship program which offers a slight discount.  I signed up for it as I don't want to run out.  hth


----------



## mariofmagdal

Phoenix11 said:


> Hi...I'm using Sun Chlorella also.  I haven't been able to wrap my head around the grams thing, so how many of those tiny little pills are you taking to reach 12 grams?
> 
> BTW...Sun Chlorella has an auto ship program which offers a slight discount.  I signed up for it as I don't want to run out.  hth



 Luckyvitamin and vitacost do as well. Makes it really easy. You made a great point.


----------



## msa

I haven't started my chlorella yet but my plan is to start low and slowly increase. Since I have lupus I don't want to shock my body or anything like that. So, I'll be taking 1 gram (half a serving) a day for 2 weeks and then increase it by 1 gram every 2 weeks if my body seems to be adjusting well. Is that going too slow?


----------



## JFemme

When I run out of Jarrow, I will give Sun CHL a whirl...


----------



## nysister

I've been taking 1 or 2 a day of the Puritan's Pride brand (buy 1 get 1 ladies!) and have noticed great cleansing results. Haven't been taking it long enough to notice any particular hair growth from it.

http://www.puritan.com/chlorella-575/natural-chinese-chlorella-500-mg-003592


----------



## HERicane10

I started out flying about a month ago; I was taking 3gm to start then increased to 5 over a 3 week period. Doing good! But over the last 7-10 days (upped to 6gm) I've had the blues with diarrhea, stomach cramps, nausea, and fatigue. So I've not taken them for 1 day, to let all the "upset" work out. I'll restart tomorrow at 3gm again and move up in .5gm increments every two weeks till I reach 8gr. daily.


----------



## mariofmagdal

msa said:


> I haven't started my chlorella yet but my plan is to start low and slowly increase. Since I have lupus I don't want to shock my body or anything like that. So, I'll be taking 1 gram (half a serving) a day for 2 weeks and then increase it by 1 gram every 2 weeks if my body seems to be adjusting well. Is that going too slow?



Nope. That's just fine. Your body will tell you. I know you have read and know which detox symptoms to look out for, if you need help you can always send LD a PM, and you can post here. Much success to you MSA as you become GREEN.

Lately, I am concerned with people claiming allergic reactions. I think it's mostly detox and interactions with other supplements and or food. "Healing Crisis" is going to occur, which is really what you want. Unfortunately, many may feel they are healthy because they are disease free, but our food has plenty of impurities and god knows what else, and detoxification is busy trying to rid the body of those things. Detox can last up to 10 days, and depending upon what's going on in your body, even longer. It generally takes a full year to get to the full benefits of Chlorella. Chlorella, Spirulina, and Chlorophyll are an excellent combination and can be successfully taken together as do most vegetarians. Together, you have more than covered every supplement you could ever take. The need for others is eliminated. Again, if you have medical conditions do your research as you may not be able to consume Spirulina. As with anything you put into your body use caution, let your body tell you, and if you are still unsure, seek your physician. Happy to be GREEN ladies!


----------



## mariofmagdal

HERicane10 said:


> I started out flying about a month ago; I was taking 3gm to start then increased to 5 over a 3 week period. Doing good! But over the last 7-10 days (upped to 6gm) I've had the blues with diarrhea, stomach cramps, nausea, and fatigue. So I've not taken them for 1 day, to let all the "upset" work out. I'll restart tomorrow at 3gm again and move up in .5gm increments every two weeks till I reach 8gr. daily.



Sounds like a plan. Nothing wrong with scaling back until you feel better. Easing back into it gradually is a great idea. GREEN is great!


----------



## I AM...

Phoenix11 said:


> Hi...I'm using Sun Chlorella also. I haven't been able to wrap my head around the grams thing, so how many of those tiny little pills are you taking to reach 12 grams?
> 
> BTW...Sun Chlorella has an auto ship program which offers a slight discount. I signed up for it as I don't want to run out. hth


 
I know it sounds like alot but I take 45-60 pills.  I know I know...erplexed But 15 small pills equal 3 grams and I cannot take the powder. Honestly I think as time goes on I will take it down a little but I love the results I am getting at this level. The energy benefits alone are enough to keep me going. 

Sooo about that discounted autoship program?????

Thanks for the heads up

ETA: Guys how many of the little green pills are you guys taking?


----------



## msa

mariofmagdal said:


> Nope. That's just fine. Your body will tell you. I know you have read and know which detox symptoms to look out for, if you need help you can always send LD a PM, and you can post here. Much success to you MSA as you become GREEN.
> 
> Lately, I am concerned with people claiming allergic reactions. I think it's mostly detox and interactions with other supplements and or food.




Thanks for answering! I figured going slowly would be best for me so I can keep track of how I'm feeling a lot easier. When I went of steroids my doctor had me decrease by 1gram a week so that my body could gradually get used to it, so I figured that would work for the chlorella as well.

And I agree with you about the interactions not all being allergic reactions. I said in the other thread that it doesn't seem likely, IMO. I think it has more to do with interactions with different foods, vitamins or meds. Now I know what to keep a close eye out for though.


----------



## SweetNic_JA

january noir said:


> iHerb.com, vitacoast.com, amazon.com or Vitamin Shoppe.
> You can see the different brands in the poll included in this thread.
> I use *Source Naturals Yaeyama Powder* or pills and *Earthrise*.
> Make sure it's the Yaeyama /Japanese chlorella.
> 
> There are others, but they are not as effective as the Yaeymama type.
> 
> If you read the first 2-3 pages of the thread, you will learn all you need to know.



Thank you very much.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

msa said:


> I haven't started my chlorella yet but my plan is to start low and slowly increase. Since I have lupus I don't want to shock my body or anything like that. So, I'll be taking 1 gram (half a serving) a day for 2 weeks and then increase it by 1 gram every 2 weeks if my body seems to be adjusting well. Is that going too slow?


 
You're FINE. I WANT the ladies to go at their own pace. I think that you are a great example to some of the others who want to start off at five grams but then have too much too soon.

I started my mom super low and in almost four months (she started after me), she has just gotten up to 3 grams (that's how slow I'm moving her), and she has lupus (systemic). 

One of the main reasons I did this is because she was taking soooo much medication so I KNEW her body had a LOT of detoxing to do!  I didn't want her to feel too bad while her body was going through it as she already feels bad anyways because of lupus. I knew she needed thorough detoxing but knew also slow was better.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

cubanit said:


> Okay im on board. Im taking Vitamin shoppe brand also. currently 1000mg per day. Ive been doing so for a week now. Next week ill move up to two and so forth. *I havnt noticed any differnces but im paying close attention*.


 
It's good you're starting low, but differences will probably be noticed at higher doses 1000mg =1 gram of chlorella.

I agree with starting low. I encourage everyone to do that until they know what their body can handle. Even I didn't just start at 3 grams. I worked my way up. HTH


----------



## msa

luckiestdestiny said:


> You're FINE. I WANT the ladies to go at their own pace. I think that you are a great example to some of the others who want to start off at five grams but then have too much too soon.
> 
> I started my mom super low and in almost four months (she started after me), she has just gotten up to 3 grams (that's how slow I'm moving her), and she has lupus (systemic).
> 
> One of the main reasons I did this is because she was taking soooo much medication so I KNEW her body had a LOT of detoxing to do!  I didn't want her to feel too bad while her body was going through it as she already feels bad anyways because of lupus. I knew she needed thorough detoxing but knew also slow was better.




Thanks for reassuring me.

I definitely don't want to cause myself to have a flare so I'll be moving slowwwwwly. I may do it one gram a month depending on my body is feeling. I want the benefits but I want to do it the right way and not stress my body out.

I'm also combining this with exercising 3-4x a week (just joined a gym yesterday), drinking tons more water, and eating less sugar and more fiber and protein. And, getting at least 8 hours of sleep a night. I think with all of those changes I can really improve my health in the next year. For my 24th birthday I want to feel 24, not 64 (which is how I've been feeling for a while).


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Welcome Ronnieaj, Cubanit, Paradise1975, Naturefreegirl to the chlorella party!

Please make sure to read post #1 and #2 if you haven't already. I was reading another thread and noticed many had not read this essential information that can help you on your chlorella journey. If you ever run into any detox symptoms feel free to re read it.

If you come up on something that is not there, please feel free to pm me. And that goes for everyone.

I'm not a chlorella expert, but I would say I have a LOT of info from four months of research, and listening to ladies in this thread, as well as helping a few other ladies that pm'd me previously.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

HERicane10 said:


> I started out flying about a month ago; I was taking 3gm to start then increased to 5 over a 3 week period. Doing good! But over the last 7-10 days (upped to 6gm) I've had the blues with diarrhea, stomach cramps, nausea, and fatigue. So I've not taken them for 1 day, to let all the "upset" work out. I'll restart tomorrow at 3gm again and move up in .5gm increments every two weeks till I reach 8gr. daily.


 

Even if you have to go slower please go slower. There is NO race. For those eating normal (with pizza and Mcdonald's here and there or other fast food, and processed foods), I'd increase slowly too. Your body has to detox ALL of that. 

For those that live in polluted cities (me!) like NY, you may have to watch yourself and see how fast you detox and increase slowly unless you are constantly eating right and have been doing detoxes to help increase your health previously. You'll know by the way your body reacts.


I increased rather quickly but I had a previous detox back in September, and in addition, I also eat really well. And I mean it. The only time I've had fast food is here visiting my mom in Kentucky she convinced me to go down the street to get some burgers and fries.  And boy did I feel ill the next day!  My body is just not used to processed stuff anymore. Most of the time I cook my food, or purchase from organic restaurants. If I'm on the run my version of fast food: I'll purchase a fresh made falafel or a shrimp taco for the organic all natural taco stand down the street. I also end up in whole foods with my little container getting their fresh ready made soups, and fresh cooked meals (that's what I love about New York so many options) It's my only splurge. I don't buy many clothes...I buy organic food so that I can turn around my health (with fingers crossed because I've got a lot of work to do!).


----------



## mariofmagdal

I AM... said:


> I know it sounds like alot but I take 45-60 pills.  I know I know...erplexed But 15 small pills equal 3 grams and I cannot take the powder. Honestly I think as time goes on I will take it down a little but I love the results I am getting at this level. The energy benefits alone are enough to keep me going.
> 
> Sooo about that discounted autoship program?????
> 
> Thanks for the heads up
> 
> ETA: Guys how many of the little green pills are you guys taking?



18 capsules @ 500 mg Earthrise Chlorella equals 12g

36 capsules @ 500mg  Earthrise Spirulina equals 24g


----------



## I AM...

mariofmagdal said:


> 18 capsules @ 500 mg Earthrise Chlorella equals 12g
> 
> 36 capsules @ 500mg Earthrise Spirulina equals 24g


 
So Mariofmagdal is that how much you take daily?


----------



## mariofmagdal

I AM... said:


> So Mariofmagdal is that how much you take daily?



Yeah, I have been resting there since about February. I may increase once I make a decision about becoming a full vegetarian. I am currently following a flexitarian diet.


----------



## mstar

mariofmagdal said:


> Some people are making their own capsules I think.


I didn't even think about that! I'm not concerned with the expense at this point, but it would be more economical in the long run. It might also mean less pills-- right now, I'm taking 25 Source Naturals tablets a day. (I'm at 5 grams and will go up to 6 next week).

Hearing all of these testimonials is making me think about switching brands, but I will probably stick with SN until I reach the 3 month mark. I've only been on it for 5 weeks, so I haven't been expecting to see any improvements in such a short timeframe.


----------



## Phoenix11

I AM... said:


> I know it sounds like alot but I take 45-60 pills. I know I know...erplexed But 15 small pills equal 3 grams and I cannot take the powder. Honestly I think as time goes on I will take it down a little but I love the results I am getting at this level. The energy benefits alone are enough to keep me going.
> 
> Sooo about that discounted autoship program?????
> 
> Thanks for the heads up
> 
> ETA: Guys how many of the little green pills are you guys taking?


 
Yikes, 45-60 pills does seem like alot, but if you are getting great benefits from it...keep it going.

Do you take them all at one sitting or spread it out over the course of the day?  How long have you been using chlorella, and how soon did you notice the increase in energy?

I currently take 20 pills at one sitting.  Thinking about maybe taking 20 with breakfast or lunch, then 20 again with dinner.  I'm not really getting that energy boost yet, so I probably need to up it.

For auto ship, call customer service, they have several plans available...gold plan, best plan...yada yada yada.  When you speak with a rep they have some wiggle room on the price.  I just kept asking for free stuff or a better discount, and it worked...lol.


----------



## I AM...

Phoenix11 said:


> Yikes, 45-60 pills does seem like alot, but if you are getting great benefits from it...keep it going.
> 
> Do you take them all at one sitting or spread it out over the course of the day? How long have you been using chlorella, and how soon did you notice the increase in energy?
> 
> *I currently take 20 pills at one sitting. Thinking about maybe taking 20 with breakfast or lunch, then 20 again with dinner*. quote]
> 
> Yes I take 25 w/ breakfast and 20 with dinner or a 30/30 split. I successfully take the pills and I have been taking Chlorella since mid-April. I keep my diet pretty clean and was green w/i a few days. I detoxed quickly and energy w/i two weeks. I work out regularly and have since cancelled my gym membership brought and elliptical and w/o outside or at home. I always thought I needed a class & would force myself to go because I was paying for it. With Chlorella I have the getup & go to get at it alone.  Needless to say my energy is up & that is priceless...


----------



## Auburn

TMI




The water was greenish brown! 
I will check next time to see if this is just a fluke.


----------



## Pooks

Hey green girls!

I'm back in the UK now, with 4 tubs of SN CHL in tow, I placed my order with iherb - wanted to get the powder but I see ya'll took it all!!!  I had a few treats and chocolate after my wedding - now its time to detox before I get a chance to get hooked on the sugar and any bad stuff again.  I know I can do it with CHL to help, I'll be taking it with my egg shake in the mornings again.

One thing I have noticed with my hair is that the recent growth, (with CHL) is THICKKKKK!  There's a marked difference in the newer hair and the majority of my length.  Some would minichop its such a difference, but I refuse!


----------



## CoCoRica

I'm going to get back on track! I don't really like taking several pills. I have Earthrise Spriulina tablets and grinded then down to powder. I have also made my purchase of SN chlorella from vitacost. I noticed some things are cheaper than iherbs, but iherbs has free shipping for orders over $40.

Today I made a green smoothie with:

-Kale
-1 Pink Lady Apple
-2 Kiwis (peeled)
-blueberries & grapes
-1 tablespoon of Spirulina
-added water to taste & a sprinkle of acidophlus powder


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Auburn said:


> TMI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The water was greenish brown!
> I will check next time to see if this is just a fluke.


That's great!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

pookiwah said:


> Hey green girls!
> 
> I'm back in the UK now, with 4 tubs of SN CHL in tow, I placed my order with iherb - wanted to get the powder but I see ya'll took it all!!! I had a few treats and chocolate after my wedding - now its time to detox before I get a chance to get hooked on the sugar and any bad stuff again. I know I can do it with CHL to help, I'll be taking it with my egg shake in the mornings again.
> 
> *One thing I have noticed with my hair is that the recent growth, (with CHL) is THICKKKKK!* There's a marked difference in the newer hair and the majority of my length. Some would minichop its such a difference, but I refuse!


 
I've noticed a difference myself. So much so that I was thinking of flat ironing so I could see the length and trimming. However, I have some layers to get out anyways. I think I'll do it over time.  I definitely had thick hair before but now it is really RIDICULOUS.  I think it's a good thing though. I love the look of thick hair.


----------



## Kurlee

I migt have to stop chlorella. As much as i love the results, it bloats me up. I drink lots of water and am only taking 4g a day. The only way i noticed is because i forgot to take it for a few days and then took it yesterday morning and by the evening was bloated as hell.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Kurlee said:


> I migt have to stop chlorella. As much as i love the results, it bloats me up. I drink lots of water and am only taking 4g a day. The only way i noticed is because i forgot to take it for a few days and then took it yesterday morning and by the evening was bloated as hell.


 
How about just reducing to where you don't bloat? Just a thought. Some like babydollhair are just taking 3gms and they are still getting benefits.


----------



## Kurlee

luckiestdestiny said:


> How about just reducing to where you don't bloat? Just a thought. Some like babydollhair are just taking 3gms and they are still getting benefits.


thanks for the suggestion. I will try it.  I love the results, so i'm not quite ready to give it up.


----------



## Platinum

Vitamin Shoppe Super Chlorella seems to be potent. If I miss a few days and go back to it, it seems like I go through detox all over again.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Platinum said:


> Vitamin Shoppe Super Chlorella seems to be potent. If I miss a few days and go back to it, it seems like I go through detox all over again.




I agree with you on this one. I have been trying to find out what's in it. I bought some while out of my Earthrise, which I never strayed from and the detox was instant. I didn't even miss any days, and I stayed at my reg 12g. 

Is their brand the one you have always taken?


----------



## HERicane10

luckiestdestiny said:


> Even if you have to go slower please go slower. There is NO race. For those eating normal (with pizza and Mcdonald's here and there or other fast food, and processed foods), I'd increase slowly too. Your body has to detox ALL of that.
> 
> For those that live in polluted cities (me!) like NY, you may have to watch yourself and see how fast you detox and increase slowly unless you are constantly eating right and have been doing detoxes to help increase your health previously. You'll know by the way your body reacts.
> 
> 
> I increased rather quickly but I had a previous detox back in September, and in addition, I also eat really well. And I mean it. The only time I've had fast food is here visiting my mom in Kentucky she convinced me to go down the street to get some burgers and fries.  And boy did I feel ill the next day!  My body is just not used to processed stuff anymore. Most of the time I cook my food, or purchase from organic restaurants. If I'm on the run my version of fast food: I'll purchase a fresh made falafel or a shrimp taco for the organic all natural taco stand down the street. I also end up in whole foods with my little container getting their fresh ready made soups, and fresh cooked meals (that's what I love about New York so many options) It's my only splurge. I don't buy many clothes...I buy organic food so that I can turn around my health (with fingers crossed because I've got a lot of work to do!).



I was thinking just that. So after stopping completely for abt a week; I took 1gm this am, and 2 hours later I feel nauseated and tired. I don't like having to be sick to be "healthy". I think 30+ days was a fair amount of time to assess the results. I don't think chorella agrees with me anymore. I may give it one more shot @ 500mg per day next week.


----------



## HERicane10

Kurlee said:


> I migt have to stop chlorella. As much as i love the results, it *bloats me up*. I drink lots of water and am only taking 4g a day. The only way i noticed is because i forgot to take it for a few days and then took it yesterday morning and by the evening was bloated as hell.



ITA!


----------



## nc cutie

Platinum said:


> Vitamin Shoppe Super Chlorella seems to be potent. If I miss a few days and go back to it, it seems like I go through detox all over again.


 


I feel the same way!! I was out this weekend and when I got more--boy did I FEEL IT!So tired. But this only lasted a couple of days. I only take 4 grams.But I love the results.


----------



## Platinum

mariofmagdal said:


> I agree with you on this one. I have been trying to find out what's in it. I bought some while out of my Earthrise, which I never strayed from and the detox was instant. I didn't even miss any days, and I stayed at my reg 12g.
> 
> Is their brand the one you have always taken?


 
The only other brand I've used is the "Now" brand pills. I had one bottle of those but I noticed that VS was not as inexpensive so I've been using those ever since. I had to cut my dosage back to 7 grams because I started losing weight at 9 grams. I'm 6' tall so I'm trying to maintain my weight at 165-175. I'm 162lbs now. 9 grams sent me back to the 150s.

I'm not sure how effective the NOW brand is because I only used one bottle.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

HERicane10 said:


> I was thinking just that. So after stopping completely for abt a week; I took 1gm this am, and 2 hours later I feel nauseated and tired. I don't like having to be sick to be "healthy". I think 30+ days was a fair amount of time to assess the results. I don't think chorella agrees with me anymore. I may give it one more shot @ 500mg per day next week.


 
Sorry to hear that. Some people are allergic just like with other foods, and some just aren't eating right, or have a lot of detoxing to do.

I would try the smallest amount. If you have the pills, go with the smallest like 250 mg to 350 mg, and drink tons of water, stay there a few weeks before increasing. Start after you've eaten right for a week or so so that you can make sure it's an allergy and not a response to eating habits. Know you still may need to detox.

IN addition you need to assess your pills...are they japanese? I know someone pm'd me and they had chinese chlorella. When they changed they instantly felt better.  Chinese is not regulated the same way.

I hope you are able to tweak it and continue. If not, at least you tried and you may be allergic. Some are allergic to shellfish, eggs...yours just may be chlorella if you've tried everything you can.  

Please also refer to post #1 and #2 for what to do when you're feeling sick (like you're going to throw up) and make sure you've tried all those suggestions first as they've helped other people. HTH


----------



## Kurlee

HERicane10 said:


> ITA!


Please do tell


----------



## lillylovely

Hey all, I am in an experimenting mood...

I am so pleased with what Chlorella is doing for me internally and I've only been taking it for about a month. So, I decided to see what will happen when I used it topically so this morning  I added a heaped teaspoon of chlorella to my cassia gloss (cassia, EVOO, coconut milk and yoghurt). My hair is not that long and is very thin so 1 heaped teaspoon was way too much - looked like a Chlorella gloss with some cassia added !

When I rinsed it out after 45 mins,  hair felt strong but not hard - still not sure if that was just too much protein. At the  moment am DC'ing with moisturizing conditioner will let you know the final result later.

Have just bought some aloe vera gel  - will try to concoct a chlorella growth aid this week - transitioning from Ovation Cell Therapy to all things natural.  

Any other experimenters out there? What results are you getting?


----------



## lillylovely

Reporting in on the Chlorella Gloss!!

Well I am certainly not one of those to dramatise but my hair loved it. the back of my hair is prob a 3C - really wispy -It drives me mad but once I'd rinsed off the DC (Ikove brand with EVCO added) the back of my hair looked almost as thick as the rest of it and most of all, all of my hair is strong. 

I don't know if I can put that down to the chlorella but the back of my hair has never looked this thick or strong before. Chlorella certainly didnt harm it.

I now have eyebrows, nails and glowy skin. Have to pluck my chin and upper lip every 2 days - wow I am so glad. It means something is going on

I love, love, love chlorella, it is a staple for life.  Any other experimenters??


----------



## naijamade79

**Two week Update** I am now up to 3 gms now since monday i have noticed the following:
                  -Blurry eyes
                  -still have my headaches
                  -pimples popping up out of nowhere
                  -eye boogers
                  -stomache rumbling

Now for the good stuff i have noticed:
                 -no morning breath
                 -glowing skin
                 -unbelievable energy(SO noticed this last night)
                 -wakin up before the alarm

I'm still waiting on the decreased appetite to kick in cause i need to get this weightloss started

Has anyone noticed increased blood flow to certain areas...making certain activities better?


----------



## Reinventing21

naijamade79 said:


> **Two week Update** I am now up to 3 gms now since monday i have noticed the following:
> -Blurry eyes
> -still have my headaches
> -pimples popping up out of nowhere
> -eye boogers
> -stomache rumbling
> 
> Now for the good stuff i have noticed:
> -no morning breath
> -glowing skin
> -unbelievable energy(SO noticed this last night)
> -wakin up before the alarm
> 
> I'm still waiting on the decreased appetite to kick in cause i need to get this weightloss started
> 
> *Has anyone noticed increased blood flow to certain areas...making certain activities better?*


 
 Uh...yes!


----------



## HERicane10

luckiestdestiny said:


> Sorry to hear that. Some people are allergic just like with other foods, and some just aren't eating right, or have a lot of detoxing to do.
> 
> I would try the smallest amount. If you have the pills, go with the smallest like 250 mg to 350 mg, and drink tons of water, stay there a few weeks before increasing. Start after you've eaten right for a week or so so that you can make sure it's an allergy and not a response to eating habits. Know you still may need to detox.
> 
> IN addition you need to assess your pills...are they japanese? I know someone pm'd me and they had chinese chlorella. When they changed they instantly felt better.  Chinese is not regulated the same way.
> 
> I hope you are able to tweak it and continue. If not, at least you tried and you may be allergic. Some are allergic to shellfish, eggs...yours just may be chlorella if you've tried everything you can.
> 
> Please also refer to post #1 and #2 for what to do when you're feeling sick (like you're going to throw up) and make sure you've tried all those suggestions first as they've helped other people. HTH



Well LD! As usual, your advice was right on point, Even though I felt like a "chlorella baby", I reduced to 1 pill at 500mg. NO SICKNESS!  I took it a few hours before bed to allow for "sick time" to happen. Never did. I'll do 1 pill for 2wks then try to up it to 1 in am and 1 in pm rather than 1 HUGE dose. Thanks alot!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

HERicane10 said:


> Well LD! As usual, your advice was right on point, Even though I felt like a "chlorella baby", I reduced to 1 pill at 500mg. NO SICKNESS!  I took it a few hours before bed to allow for "sick time" to happen. Never did. I'll do 1 pill for 2wks then try to up it to 1 in am and 1 in pm rather than 1 HUGE dose. Thanks alot!


 
Your welcome. And please don't push it. If you need to be at one pill for three weeks to a month then so be it. Just give your body time to adjust before upping it. Any chlorella is better than none.

  Also it seems a good bet that you take it at night since you're sensitive. That way it won't interfere with other foods that you may  have eaten.


----------



## Stiletto_Diva

Okay so I'm gonna start with this again. I'm gonna start with half a teaspoon. I still haven't found anything that masks the taste but I don't want to miss out on the benefits


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Mz. Princess said:


> Okay so I'm gonna start with this again. I'm gonna start with half a teaspoon. I still haven't found anything that masks the taste but I don't want to miss out on the benefits


 
Really? Not even Green goodness, or a host of other green drinks? It's almost invisible in there to me.


----------



## naijamade79

Reyna21 said:


> Uh...yes!


Thanx for stepping up, i was beginning to feel like i was the only one


----------



## luckiestdestiny

naijamade79 said:


> Thanx for stepping up, i was beginning to feel like i was the only one


 Interesting...this will come in handy when I'm no longer celibate

How is everyone doing on their chlorella journey?


----------



## Reinventing21

naijamade79 said:


> Thanx for stepping up, i was beginning to feel like i was the only one


 

Naw...we're not the only ones.  I think the others may not have caught your post.  Okay ladies...fess up! Or maybe you all don't know what you're missing !  Oh well


----------



## DecemberBaby

luckiestdestiny said:


> Interesting...this will come in handy when I'm no longer celibate
> 
> How is everyone doing on their chlorella journey?



I started taking chlorella this past Sunday.  It took me two days to turn green!   I'm currently taking the Source Naturals Yaeyama, 3 g.  

Questions:

Does the powder absorb into your body faster than the tablets?  I'm thinking about buying the powder after I finish the tablets.

Can I make a whole weeks worth of a green drink with chlorella or will it spoil?

Sorry if these questions have already been asked.  TIA


----------



## exubah

Okay, I am now totally convinced it is Chlorella that have regulated my menstrual cycle.  Aunt Flow visited on Monday (like clockwork) right on time!  I was totally caught off guard...at work no less after having to go to 6 banks and got drenched by rain stepping through the office trailer door.....go figure.....so let me tell you when I went to the restroom and saw Aunt Flow it was just the topper to my jacked up day!!!!....But all in all I was excited non the less because I don't have the worry of when it is going to show up.  Another thing is that I now know why my lower back and boobs were killing me last week....PMS!!!!  I rarely have those symptoms!

Chlorella is my BESTEST friend!!!!


----------



## january noir

SatRa said:


> I started taking chlorella this past Sunday.  It took me two days to turn green!   I'm currently taking the Source Naturals Yaeyama, 3 g.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> Does the powder absorb into your body faster than the tablets?  I'm thinking about buying the powder after I finish the tablets.
> 
> Can I make a whole weeks worth of a green drink with chlorella or will it spoil?
> 
> Sorry if these questions have already been asked.  TIA



I would make it fresh each time.

Here is what I do with my 12g of Chlorella powder

mix powder in a hand shaker with 4oz or more of water, a few ice cubes and 4oz of Bolthouse Farms Green Goodness or Naked Green Machine.  

Sometime I juice my own concoction of carrots, apple & celery and add it to that.  

Shake it vigorously, pour in a glass and drink it down with a straw.  It's a great frothy green treat.

Any residue left in the shaker, I add 8oz or more water to that, shake again and drink that.  I want to make sure I get every speck of Chlorella per serving.


----------



## DecemberBaby

The reason why I asked because I usually don't have time to make it in the morning before work.  But making it your way sounds like it should only take a few minutes and I can drink it while I'm getting ready.  Thanks January Noir!


----------



## Ronnieaj

Since I'm a chlorella newbie, I was taking 1g a day for two weeks. I'm on my first week of taking 2g/day, and last night was the first time in a LONG while that I didn't take a nap when I got home!!  I wish I could express how big a deal this is for me.  I am perpetually tired, and I always take a 1-2 hour nap after work.  I never had any energy to go out, make dinner, clean the house, ANYTHING.  The fact that I'm not exhausted beyond measure is a godsend for me.  I'll be upping to 3g in 10 days, and I can't wait!  Thanks LD; I never would've thought to take chlorella without you.


----------



## Pooks

Hey ladies

I have gotten back on board with my CHL daily, despite falling off on my egg shake in the mornings (temporary!) - just wanted to tell you all that I've posted 3 pics of my wedding day hair in my fotki, its my natural hair twisted in a bun with some curls in the fringe, nothing to write home about but I had to tell my chlorella bellas and my cocktail chicas about 'em.


----------



## Ronnieaj

pookiwah said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I have gotten back on board with my CHL daily, despite falling off on my egg shake in the mornings (temporary!) - just wanted to tell you all that I've posted 3 pics of my wedding day hair in my fotki, its my natural hair twisted in a bun with some curls in the fringe, nothing to write home about but I had to tell my chlorella bellas and my cocktail chicas about 'em.




Your hair looks absolutely beautiful! Congratulations on your wedding.


----------



## DecemberBaby

pookiwah said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I have gotten back on board with my CHL daily, despite falling off on my egg shake in the mornings (temporary!) - just wanted to tell you all that I've posted 3 pics of my wedding day hair in my fotki, its my natural hair twisted in a bun with some curls in the fringe, nothing to write home about but I had to tell my chlorella bellas and my cocktail chicas about 'em.



Love the wedding pics!  Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## MsGoody531

Good Morning Ladies,

I have been lurking since May on this thread, but went out that same week and got some CHL. I was taking tablets and quickly switched over to the powder, both by Source Naturals. I believe the only detox symptom that I experienced was a sinus cold with thick mucus. 

Now, I noticed last week that I was taking one table spoon of the powder and found myself feeling weird in the stomach. Now, I am not one to get sick and have never thrown up. So, it just FELT like it wanted to come back up. Anyone know what I am talking about??? Almost like butterflies in my stomach. I had been mixing the powder with the Green Machine with no problems. So, I am not sure what that was all about. I started popping my CHL pills, but I would have to take 30 pills or so. So, I decided to cut to a 1/2 a tablespoon and feeling fine this morning.


OK..Now that I have spilled EVERYTHING. 

I want to thank everyone for imparting all your KNOWLEDGE on this WONDERFUL product. Ms Goody is GREEN 4 LIFE!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

MsGoody531 said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> I have been lurking since May on this thread, but went out that same week and got some CHL. I was taking tablets and quickly switched over to the powder, both by Source Naturals. I believe the only detox symptom that I experienced was a sinus cold with thick mucus.
> 
> Now, I noticed last week that I was taking one table spoon of the powder and found myself feeling weird in the stomach. Now, I am not one to get sick and have never thrown up. So, it just FELT like it wanted to come back up. Anyone know what I am talking about??? Almost like butterflies in my stomach. I had been mixing the powder with the Green Machine with no problems. So, I am not sure what that was all about. I started popping my CHL pills, but I would have to take 30 pills or so. So, I decided to cut to a 1/2 a tablespoon and feeling fine this morning.
> 
> 
> OK..Now that I have spilled EVERYTHING.
> 
> I want to thank everyone for imparting all your KNOWLEDGE on this WONDERFUL product. Ms Goody is GREEN 4 LIFE!


 
Excellent. You have to do what's right for your body. Too often it seems the ladies want to speed up the results but you have to detox. That could be apart of your detox symptoms since you haven't had problems with them before (so aren't likely allergic). Please see post #1 and #2 in this thread, and go through the quick start guide there to tweak those problems and make sure that you are able to adjust quickly.


----------



## LovinLocks

Still hanging in there with the chl.  At ths point I am almost done with a jar of the powdered and a bottle of the pills.  I take about three heaping tsp if I am calculating correctly that is 9-10 grams?  According to my Franklin Planner tomorrow marks 30 days of chl.   From what I can tell . . . .  nada.  I do hope I am wrong.  Oh, I'm gonna hang in there, but I am hoping for some of the dramatic results I've been reading here.  Maybe it's a case of being too close to the forest to see the trees.  Maybe something is going on and I am just not noticing.    I've always had gorgeous eyelashes (if I may say so myself); my hair has always grown, I don't have to worry about monthly visitors these days . .  soo I dunoooooo.  I'm taking Super Slim, so any weightloss is due to that.  [Hunching shoulders]

As far as detox, k, there's some farting here and there, but shoot I did that anyway.


----------



## hairedity

Just wanted to post on the 500th page lol!


----------



## HairHustla

It's the 500th page!  Are we winners??

*Just checking in, nothing new to report because chlorella and spirulina are a part of my life now.  My mother (with lupus) had to stop for just a minute, she went out of town for two weeks and did not want to have to keep up with it so she will resume when she gets back but she did say that her blood pressure has returned to normal and her blood sugar...Hallelujah!  As for me, well I really have the same things that are maintained now such as:*

*No need for deoderant...even now that it is summer!*
*Increased hair thickness and nail growth*
*Clear Skin*
*More Energy!*

*I have never stayed consistent with much in my life but I have now been on board for 4 months so this is major for me. Take care ladies, you know I will check in from time to time!  *


----------



## luckiestdestiny

HairHustla said:


> It's the 500th page! Are we winners??
> 
> *Just checking in, nothing new to report because chlorella and spirulina are a part of my life now. My mother (with lupus) had to stop for just a minute, she went out of town for two weeks and did not want to have to keep up with it so she will resume when she gets back but she did say that her blood pressure has returned to normal and her blood sugar...Hallelujah! As for me, well I really have the same things that are maintained now such as:*
> 
> *No need for deoderant...even now that it is summer!*
> *Increased hair thickness and nail growth*
> *Clear Skin*
> *More Energy!*
> 
> *I have never stayed consistent with much in my life but I have now been on board for 4 months so this is major for me. Take care ladies, you know I will check in from time to time! *


 

Good to hear from you Hairhustla!  I'm glad to see you are having great benefits, and your mother too.  Does she attribute the blood sugar/pressure to chlorella and medicines  or just medicines? I know that others have had changes from chlorella but I just wanted you to clarify.  Either way it's good to know that you're doing well and that you're still enjoying the benefits of chlorella.


----------



## Essensual

Funds got tight and my CHL intake suffered. I'm getting back on track tomorrow.


----------



## soonergirl

Yay 500th page!!! This is soo cool!!! Im still on source naturals powder, also taking whole foods brand chlorella tablets, 6 tabs equal 3 grams, anybody using this?? I know its not as fancy as the source naturals brand with all its japanese technology and all , but I take it....any opinions???


----------



## MagnoliaBelle

I'm still taking chlorella!  I am trying to heat fish exclusively for my meat source.   I feel great, and plan on keeping it a part of my life forever.  Oh, and my hair is also thriving!


----------



## Ltown

luckiest need some advice, you may not remember with 500 page everyone that is taking chlorella but I initially started and had itching problems because of eczema.  I'm still trying to adjust my dosage started with pills now with tbsp of powder clean skin but also still itching I tried to ignore it but have some breakouts. I know I need to adjust but heck what a girl need to do, I have not taken it for a week and no itching but three new pimples


----------



## mariofmagdal

Still going stong with GREENS. Hair is great! Health is great! Enjoying the benefits of being healthy the natural way!

Talk about stats! the 5000th post on page 500!


----------



## taz007

Fell off of the bandwagon as work was kicking my tail.  But I am back and trying to go green again.


----------



## Ronnieaj

taz007 said:


> Fell off of the bandwagon as work was kicking my tail.  But I am back and trying to go green again.



Totally OT: you were the 5,000th post in this thread, and that's just cool!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

ltown said:


> luckiest need some advice, you may not remember with 500 page everyone that is taking chlorella but I initially started and had itching problems because of eczema. I'm still trying to adjust my dosage started with pills now with tbsp of powder clean skin but also still itching I tried to ignore it but have some breakouts. I know I need to adjust but heck what a girl need to do, I have not taken it for a week and no itching but three new pimples


 
Okay so we know that the pimples are independent of chlorella as you haven't taken it for a week. You also have eczema which causes itching.  So I'm assuming you have even more itching with the chlorella?  One of the detox symptoms....some of the others had itching.  I think you should do what you normally do for your eczema to stop itching, and keep your dose low if you can't stand the detox symptom.  You can even take less than a gram and stay there until you can tolerate it before moving up.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

taz007 said:


> Fell off of the bandwagon as work was kicking my tail. But I am back and trying to go green again.


 Welcome back.


----------



## Platinum

Still hanging in with 7 grams a day!


----------



## Ltown

luckiestdestiny said:


> Okay so we know that the pimples are independent of chlorella as you haven't taken it for a week. You also have eczema which causes itching. So I'm assuming you have even more itching with the chlorella? One of the detox symptoms....some of the others had itching. I think you should do what you normally do for your eczema to stop itching, and keep your dose low if you can't stand the detox symptom. You can even take less than a gram and stay there until you can tolerate it before moving up.


I assume the itching was the detox and would go away and just tolerate it but I am breaking out so I'll just reduce it like you said. I don't recall chlorella contraindication with other vitamin/minerals. I don't take any oral medication for eczema. Thanks


----------



## soonergirl

ltown said:


> I assume the itching was the detox and would go away and just tolerate it but I am breaking out so I'll just reduce it like you said. I don't recall chlorella contraindication with other vitamin/minerals. I don't take any oral medication for eczema. Thanks


 

I dont have eczema but I do remember getting the itchies and pink eye symptoms the first week or so on chlorella... I started right out of the shoot at 3grams, so i just kept drinking lots of water and it eventually subsided... my eyes were another drama!!  good luck to ya!


----------



## HairHustla

luckiestdestiny said:


> Good to hear from you Hairhustla! I'm glad to see you are having great benefits, and your mother too. Does she attribute the blood sugar/pressure to chlorella and medicines or just medicines? I know that others have had changes from chlorella but I just wanted you to clarify. Either way it's good to know that you're doing well and that you're still enjoying the benefits of chlorella.


 
*Hi Luckiest!  Thanx for the love! *

*My mom did not say, she talked to me while she was out of town but I suspect it was a combination of her meds and the CHL but I found out that even though she was out of town she was still getting small amounts of CHL due to her drinking Bolthouse Farms Green Goodness...so I say she better go on with her bad self!!!  Oh, I definitely think CHL has something to do with it because she has been on the meds forever and never had this kind of breakthrough.  Now she still deals with a lot of pain and other issues but Luckiest, she is making PROGRESS!  By the way, how is your mom doing???  *


----------



## Ltown

soonergirl said:


> I dont have eczema but I do remember getting the itchies and pink eye symptoms the first week or so on chlorella... I started right out of the shoot at 3grams, so i just kept drinking lots of water and it eventually subsided... my eyes were another drama!! good luck to ya!


I do drink alot of water almost gallon. I've read over the effects again and since chlorella has so many vitamin/minerals and other I might be overdosing taking other supplements with the same effect. thanks!


----------



## mstar

I'm still onboard the chlorella train, but I'm going to be slowing down. I went up to 6 grams this week, and immediately got horribly constipated. I can't really drink any more water than I already do (I drink a minimum of a half-gallon per day), so I'm going back down to 5 grams and will stay there for a couple more weeks.

I had been upping my dosage by one gram every ten days, and I think that was too quick for me. So I will now increase by one gram a month until I reach my goal dosage of 12 g/day.

I guess I'm still in the detox phase: I haven't seen a single positive result yet. My energy is at all-time lows...it's a struggle for me to find the energy to complete the tiniest tasks. I've also been struggling with insomnia, which makes me feel even more sluggish. My appetite has decreased, which sounds good but it means that it's hard for me to consume all of the nutrients I need. Going forward, I'm going to focus on eating a healthy, balanced diet with fish as my only meat, and I'm making a commitment to get at least 20 minutes of exercise each day (I haven't been exercising at all, due to low energy levels). Hopefully, chlorella can act as my foundation for a healthier overall lifestyle.


----------



## soonergirl

mstar said:


> I'm still onboard the chlorella train, but I'm going to be slowing down. I went up to 6 grams this week, and immediately got horribly constipated. I can't really drink any more water than I already do (I drink a minimum of a half-gallon per day), so I'm going back down to 5 grams and will stay there for a couple more weeks.
> 
> I had been upping my dosage by one gram every ten days, and I think that was too quick for me. So I will now increase by one gram a month until I reach my goal dosage of 12 g/day.
> 
> I guess I'm still in the detox phase: I haven't seen a single positive result yet. My energy is at all-time lows...it's a struggle for me to find the energy to complete the tiniest tasks. I've also been struggling with insomnia, which makes me feel even more sluggish. My appetite has decreased, which sounds good but it means that it's hard for me to consume all of the nutrients I need. Going forward, I'm going to focus on eating a healthy, balanced diet with fish as my only meat, and I'm making a commitment to get at least 20 minutes of exercise each day (I haven't been exercising at all, due to low energy levels). Hopefully, chlorella can act as my foundation for a healthier overall lifestyle.


 

Hang in there girl.... We are all in this together!! If only I could get my diet together...


----------



## LovinLocks

luckiestdestiny said:


> How is everyone doing on their chlorella journey?



I notice no thing.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Platinum said:


> Still hanging in with 7 grams a day!


 
Hey Platinum. I noticed earlier that you were able to lose weight on chlorella but did not want to lose weight. I remember that you were able to stop that from happening. I'm just curious to how. My friend wants to start but already has a super metabolism and wants to make sure she doesn't lose weight either. I told her most people don't lose if they're tiny but there are a few exceptions. 

So anyways did you just lower your dose to stop weight loss, or increase your protein?  

Glad to see you're still in the chlorella party.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

HairHustla said:


> *Hi Luckiest! Thanx for the love! *
> 
> *My mom did not say, she talked to me while she was out of town but I suspect it was a combination of her meds and the CHL but I found out that even though she was out of town she was still getting small amounts of CHL due to her drinking Bolthouse Farms Green Goodness...so I say she better go on with her bad self!!! Oh, I definitely think CHL has something to do with it because she has been on the meds forever and never had this kind of breakthrough. Now she still deals with a lot of pain and other issues but Luckiest, she is making PROGRESS! By the way, how is your mom doing??? *


 
Good to see your mom is doing better. My mom is okay. Thanks for asking. she's never great these days because she feels so bad from systemic lupus and she also has trouble breathing so she has an oxygen machine too.  However the doc has noticed a few changes in her tests,like her blood pressure is better. She was borderline diabetic and that has changed back to almost normal.  She hasn't done anything differently except chlorella. 

Also her hair is just off the chain. It grows like a weed. I'm   It is so much thicker and longer than it was before and that's with her cutting it all the time.

She doesn't have as dramatic a weight loss as me, but that's because she is eating southern fried food left and right and cannot exercise because of all the problems she has (the docs told her NOT to). But at least she's getting it down slowly.

I'm glad to hear from you Hairhustla.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

soonergirl said:


> Hang in there girl.... We are all in this together!! If only I could get my diet together...


 
Hey soonergirl thanks for encouraging mstar!  Good to hear from you too. I always look forward to your posts.

I hear you on the diet thing.It took me years to even get it together. I tried a little by little. Changing one thing at a time. Like adding a salad to one of my meals, and reducing the amount of soda I drunk little by little. Adding fish or seafood as one meal a week, then two, etc.  It's a little less dramatic then cutting everything out at once, losing it a few weeks later, and then going back to normal habits. 


I even eat desserts and stuff but I just make sure they're organic now, so that it's not processed, but I definitely eat tons of veggies, and seafood. Which would be HYSTERICAL to me a couple years agolike what? What? What do you mean you don't eat mcdonald's or drink soda and you love veggies and seafood, and organic stuff. I thought it would taste crappy and that I would be forced into hell on earth. The good news is there are so many yummy options. 

We are all in this together. Thanks for your encouragement to Mstar again.


----------



## soonergirl

luckiestdestiny said:


> Hey soonergirl thanks for encouraging mstar! Good to hear from you too. I always look forward to your posts.
> 
> I hear you on the diet thing.It took me years to even get it together. I tried a little by little. Changing one thing at a time. Like adding a salad to one of my meals, and reducing the amount of soda I drunk little by little. Adding fish or seafood as one meal a week, then two, etc. It's a little less dramatic then cutting everything out at once, losing it a few weeks later, and then going back to normal habits.
> 
> 
> I even eat desserts and stuff but I just make sure they're organic now, so that it's not processed, but I definitely eat tons of veggies, and seafood. Which would be HYSTERICAL to me a couple years agolike what? What? What do you mean you don't eat mcdonald's or drink soda and you love veggies and seafood, and organic stuff. I thought it would taste crappy and that I would be forced into hell on earth. The good news is there are so many yummy options.
> 
> We are all in this together. Thanks for your encouragement to Mstar again.


 


Hey girlie!!! thanks bunches!! your weight loss is very inspirational as well as your mother's health turn around (p.s. I am with her on the southern fried stuff though !! Lucky, would you mind sharing some of your fish recipes (preparation, type of fish) I know I am asking a bunch but I know I am not the only one taking chlorella trying to transition to fish and other seafood.. Thanks


----------



## LongCurlyLocks

I think I'm going to do this. How many mg should I start out taking a day?


----------



## Nice Lady

I realized that is a difference when I don't take chorella. I have slacked within the last week and I looked in the mirror and noticed all these little bumps on my face. I have good skin in which I only get pimples when I have my period or drink coffee. I have been drinking coffee for the last week and the little pimples set in. 

I randomly last week took chorella during slacking off and I had the worse detox symptoms: I woke up at 4:00 and vomitted and had severe diarehha. I will be starting back today and attempt to be consistent. This week was a great lesson for me.


----------



## soonergirl

LongCurlyLocks said:


> I think I'm going to do this. How many mg should I start out taking a day?


 
Its really up to you! Check out the first couple of pages where lucky gives the "how to's"...Its recommended to not start off to fast as it can cause diarrhea or constipation...I was hard headed and started off with 3 grams... Good luck!!!


----------



## HERicane10

Well, 500mg a day seemed so easy that I've bumped it up to 1gm. I've decided to space my doses 6-7 hours apart. that give me 730am, 3pm, and 10pm. Today is my trial day. Hope it works well. That would get me to 1.5gm within a week of restart.


----------



## Kurlee

Nice Lady said:


> I* realized that is a difference when I don't take chorella. I have slacked within the last week and I looked in the mirror and noticed all these little bumps on my face. *I have good skin in which I only get pimples when I have my period or drink coffee. I have been drinking coffee for the last week and the little pimples set in.
> 
> I randomly last week took chorella during slacking off and I had the worse detox symptoms: I woke up at 4:00 and vomitted and had severe diarehha. I will be starting back today and attempt to be consistent. This week was a great lesson for me.


The exact same thing happened to me. Needless to say, I am back on


----------



## lillylovely

Hey all

NiceLady - you said you  notice a difference when you don't take chlorella - you are so right. I am so addicted to this thread and went back to read some old posts and someone said that they now smile when they look in the mirror instead of avoiding it.

I thought it was just me - I am 44 years old - I have been taking chlorella for nearly 6 weeks and  I now have tight glowy skin, eyebrows (I could never get them shaped cos they hardly grew but now they need shaping) eyelashes,  and I just feel good alot of the time. I can't believe it is me!!! I smile when I look in the mirror too 

Also, my hair is growing (but natural so cant say how much yet). Just waiting for my appetite to decrease and lose some more weight.

BTW I tried my new growth serum  - aloe vera gel, chlorella powder, coconut oil and rosemary - applying mixture to scalp everyother day. Don't know if it will grow my hair any more but it cant do any harm - better than my paraben loaded ex hair growth tonic

Will keep you all posted on hair growth must take some pictures and post.

Thank you LD for starting this thread -  and those that have also  taken lots of time to encourage others, you  have changed women's lives across the world by introducing us to chlorella - not sure you will ever know the great positive impact  you are having and willl continue to have. May God bless you abunduntly


----------



## mstar

soonergirl said:


> Hang in there girl.... We are all in this together!! If only I could get my diet together...


Thank you so much for the encouragement!! I'm definitely in it for the long haul, but it is hard sometimes to hear about people seeing amazing results after 2 weeks of taking chl. Of course I'm happy for them, but I'm like, what about me? How come I never get anything good?I'm sure it will come in time...

LD, I'd love to hear some of your healthy fish recipes, too! I've always loved fruits and vegetables, and I was raised eating a healthy diet, but I also have a weakness for sweets. I'm also never hungry in the morning, and I sometimes put off eating until late afternoon, and I know I HAVE TO break that pattern. I'm going to check out the health section of the forum to see if I can get some tips on meal preparation...I'm lazy, so having pre-prepared meals is about the only way to get me to eat more regularly.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mstar said:


> Thank you so much for the encouragement!! I'm definitely in it for the long haul, but it is hard sometimes to hear about people seeing amazing results after 2 weeks of taking chl. Of course I'm happy for them, but I'm like, what about me? How come I never get anything good?I'm sure it will come in time...
> 
> LD, I'd love to hear some of your healthy fish recipes, too! I've always loved fruits and vegetables, and I was raised eating a healthy diet, but I also have a weakness for sweets. I'm also never hungry in the morning, and I sometimes put off eating until late afternoon, and I know I HAVE TO break that pattern. I'm going to check out the health section of the forum to see if I can get some tips on meal preparation...I'm lazy, so having pre-prepared meals is about the only way to get me to eat more regularly.


 
Really?  I've never been asked for recipes before.  I'll have to think of a few that I use and pm them. Some are healthy and some are more substantial. I use the others like crab enchiladas for saturdays, etc. I still make them with all natural ingredients w/o chems and stuff that I get from wholefoods so it's still a lot healthier for the body then eating processed stuff (however those crab enchiladas are not low in fat lol!) but sometimes I crave cheesy enchiladas (not with that red sauce though, the green chile sauce). But I also have some grilled fish ones and stuff and also grilled shrimp with mango salsa.

 I'll think about which ones and get back to you soon via pm. If I forget please don't hesitate to pm! BTW I definitely have a weakness for sweets and fries. If I eat them, I try to make sure that they have less sugar, and aren't again made with processed ingredients. With fries, I like to make them the all natural way by slicing up potatoes or sweet potatoes. For desserts I'll use wholewheat flour: honey or less sugar, and other ingredients so that my body can process it better. I don't believe in depriving myself. I just try to balance what I eat. Lots of veggies and seafood, occasional all natural desserts because life is too short to live without sweets at least for me.

If you love vegetables you're already half way there. I tried to make a rule of thumb to have half vegetables at lunch and dinner at the very least (I actually have more than that but that's what I did in the beginning to ease myself into it. Now my lunch most of the time is all veggies and my dinner is at least half to three quarter veggies and seafood, and I still try to eat some type of fruit with my breakfast. Heck sometimes I even eat veggies which I know will gross out some of you). When in doubt you want to cover 1/2 to 3/4 of your plate with veggies and when eating carbs stick to stuff like whole wheat, brown rice, and other non processed items.

I realize that feeling of wanting everything to happen now! But last year I made a promise to myself. I weighed 229pds and partly because of medication and partially because my thyroid was destroyed (with it went my metabolism) because before that I was always in the 120's.  I knew that for a couple years I was like I really need to get this weight off! But I'd try something and then quit.  One day I made a realization...

I thought to myself what would've happened if I had even applied myself and took it day by day.  I realized I would've gotten to my goals by now if I had of taken some kind of action. So I decided that w hen I fell off, I didn't beat myself up, so what I fell off for a day.  I'd make sure to get back on the horse the next day. I thought eventually I HAD to lose the weight.  I had a theory that weight loss is about eating right, screwing up, and eating right again. Because no one in the beginning is going to do everything right. And also no one in their right mind can live without what they love for long. So I decided okay. I will keep the things I love, but just make healthier and all natural versions of those things. Well now I've lost pretty much 100 pounds.  You heard it.  And I would not believe it NOR my docs who told me it was impossible now that I'd been given radioactive iodine and had my thyroid destroyed. They told me it would be a struggle even with medication as I had just gained too much, and that I should just embrace where I was and try to get down as much as I could. So ha to them! Okay. Sorry. I got carried away. 

I definitely wanted the weight off right then and there, but if I never committed I wouldn't be able to check this off my list this year. So even when I want to roll my eyes and yell "I WANT IT NOW!" about whatever I'm doing, I remind myself that no matter what, if I take a step forward in whatever I do, I WILL get there.

I think of chlorella the same way. It's just something that I do every day. I don't wait for results,  but I just do it. I take it. It contains all the vits, minerals, and amino's I need anyways. I think anything else will be gravy. And surprise surprise it is definitely gravy. But I didn't eyeball it everyday.  Believe me I understand impatience, but chlorella is doing it's thing. You just wait.


----------



## berryblack

luckiestdestiny said:


> Really?  I've never been asked for recipes before.  I'll have to think of a few that I use and pm them. Some are healthy and some are more substantial. I use the others like crab enchiladas for saturdays, etc. I still make them with all natural ingredients w/o chems and stuff that I get from wholefoods so it's still a lot healthier for the body then eating processed stuff (however those crab enchiladas are not low in fat lol!) but sometimes I crave cheesy enchiladas (not with that red sauce though, the green chile sauce). But I also have some grilled fish ones and stuff and also grilled shrimp with mango salsa.
> 
> I'll think about which ones and get back to you soon via pm. If I forget please don't hesitate to pm! BTW I definitely have a weakness for sweets and fries. If I eat them, I try to make sure that they have less sugar, and aren't again made with processed ingredients. With fries, I like to make them the all natural way by slicing up potatoes or sweet potatoes. For desserts I'll use wholewheat flour: honey or less sugar, and other ingredients so that my body can process it better. I don't believe in depriving myself. I just try to balance what I eat. Lots of veggies and seafood, occasional all natural desserts because life is too short to live without sweets at least for me.
> 
> If you love vegetables you're already half way there. I tried to make a rule of thumb to have half vegetables at lunch and dinner at the very least (I actually have more than that but that's what I did in the beginning to ease myself into it. Now my lunch most of the time is all veggies and my dinner is at least half to three quarter veggies and seafood, and I still try to eat some type of fruit with my breakfast. Heck sometimes I even eat veggies which I know will gross out some of you). When in doubt you want to cover 1/2 to 3/4 of your plate with veggies and when eating carbs stick to stuff like whole wheat, brown rice, and other non processed items.
> 
> I realize that feeling of wanting everything to happen now! But last year I made a promise to myself. I weighed 229pds and partly because of medication and partially because my thyroid was destroyed (with it went my metabolism) because before that I was always in the 120's.  I knew that for a couple years I was like I really need to get this weight off! But I'd try something and then quit.  One day I made a realization...
> 
> I thought to myself what would've happened if I had even applied myself and took it day by day.  I realized I would've gotten to my goals by now if I had of taken some kind of action. So I decided that w hen I fell off, I didn't beat myself up, so what I fell off for a day.  I'd make sure to get back on the horse the next day. I thought eventually I HAD to lose the weight.  I had a theory that weight loss is about eating right, screwing up, and eating right again. Because no one in the beginning is going to do everything right. And also no one in their right mind can live without what they love for long. So I decided okay. I will keep the things I love, but just make healthier and all natural versions of those things. Well now I've lost pretty much 100 pounds.  You heard it.  And I would not believe it NOR my docs who told me it was impossible now that I'd been given radioactive iodine and had my thyroid destroyed. They told me it would be a struggle even with medication as I had just gained too much, and that I should just embrace where I was and try to get down as much as I could. So ha to them! Okay. Sorry. I got carried away.
> 
> I definitely wanted the weight off right then and there, but if I never committed I wouldn't be able to check this off my list this year. So even when I want to roll my eyes and yell "I WANT IT NOW!" about whatever I'm doing, I remind myself that no matter what, if I take a step forward in whatever I do, I WILL get there.
> 
> I think of chlorella the same way. It's just something that I do every day. I don't wait for results,  but I just do it. I take it. It contains all the vits, minerals, and amino's I need anyways. I think anything else will be gravy. And surprise surprise it is definitely gravy. But I didn't eyeball it everyday.  Believe me I understand impatience, but chlorella is doing it's thing. You just wait.



Love this post!  You're such an inspiration, LD!

Well, I'm happy to report all of my pain in my ab region is gone!  (I had abdominal hernia surgery last year and had been in chronic pain ever since because my nerves had been cut).  It is so awesome.  I tried to get my mom on CHL but she tried to take it like me (tossing 1/2 tsp in the mouth followed by water) and gagged, so she threw it away.  Personally, I was quite annoyed---the stuff ain't cheap!

Go green, Girls!


----------



## venusd

I got my NOW powder yesterday and I'm finding very hard to takeerplexed, but I'm getting more grams than when I take the pills. Went green super fast ( TMI, I know) But I love the healthy feeling it gives off. I mixed it with Naked blue machine and couldn't taste it at all.  I may have to get more soon my DH on this kick too and he loves it.  I'm leaving for FL on sat. so my mom is getting on this too.  Glad to see it's helping so many.


----------



## MissRissa

luckiestdestiny said:


> Really? I've never been asked for recipes before. I'll have to think of a few that I use and pm them. Some are healthy and some are more substantial. I use the others like crab enchiladas for saturdays, etc. I still make them with all natural ingredients w/o chems and stuff that I get from wholefoods so it's still a lot healthier for the body then eating processed stuff (however those crab enchiladas are not low in fat lol!) but sometimes I crave cheesy enchiladas (not with that red sauce though, the green chile sauce). But I also have some grilled fish ones and stuff and also grilled shrimp with mango salsa.
> 
> I'll think about which ones and get back to you soon via pm. If I forget please don't hesitate to pm! BTW I definitely have a weakness for sweets and fries. If I eat them, I try to make sure that they have less sugar, and aren't again made with processed ingredients. With fries, I like to make them the all natural way by slicing up potatoes or sweet potatoes. For desserts I'll use wholewheat flour: honey or less sugar, and other ingredients so that my body can process it better. I don't believe in depriving myself. I just try to balance what I eat. Lots of veggies and seafood, occasional all natural desserts because life is too short to live without sweets at least for me.
> 
> If you love vegetables you're already half way there. I tried to make a rule of thumb to have half vegetables at lunch and dinner at the very least (I actually have more than that but that's what I did in the beginning to ease myself into it. Now my lunch most of the time is all veggies and my dinner is at least half to three quarter veggies and seafood, and I still try to eat some type of fruit with my breakfast. Heck sometimes I even eat veggies which I know will gross out some of you). When in doubt you want to cover 1/2 to 3/4 of your plate with veggies and when eating carbs stick to stuff like whole wheat, brown rice, and other non processed items.
> 
> I realize that feeling of wanting everything to happen now! But last year I made a promise to myself. I weighed 229pds and partly because of medication and partially because my thyroid was destroyed (with it went my metabolism) because before that I was always in the 120's. I knew that for a couple years I was like I really need to get this weight off! But I'd try something and then quit. One day I made a realization...
> 
> I thought to myself what would've happened if I had even applied myself and took it day by day. I realized I would've gotten to my goals by now if I had of taken some kind of action. So I decided that w hen I fell off, I didn't beat myself up, so what I fell off for a day. I'd make sure to get back on the horse the next day. I thought eventually I HAD to lose the weight. I had a theory that weight loss is about eating right, screwing up, and eating right again. Because no one in the beginning is going to do everything right. And also no one in their right mind can live without what they love for long. So I decided okay. I will keep the things I love, but just make healthier and all natural versions of those things. Well now I've lost pretty much 100 pounds. You heard it. And I would not believe it NOR my docs who told me it was impossible now that I'd been given radioactive iodine and had my thyroid destroyed. They told me it would be a struggle even with medication as I had just gained too much, and that I should just embrace where I was and try to get down as much as I could. So ha to them! Okay. Sorry. I got carried away.
> 
> I definitely wanted the weight off right then and there, but if I never committed I wouldn't be able to check this off my list this year. So even when I want to roll my eyes and yell "I WANT IT NOW!" about whatever I'm doing, I remind myself that no matter what, if I take a step forward in whatever I do, I WILL get there.
> 
> I think of chlorella the same way. It's just something that I do every day. I don't wait for results, but I just do it. I take it. It contains all the vits, minerals, and amino's I need anyways. I think anything else will be gravy. And surprise surprise it is definitely gravy. But I didn't eyeball it everyday. Believe me I understand impatience, but chlorella is doing it's thing. You just wait.


 
yup this is completely off topic.  ok soooooooooo this post made me tear up.  soley because it was so supportive and encouraging.  see imma fatty butnot because of any operation, condition or medication.  i just eat too much crap and dont move enough.  so i had been determined i was gonna get my health on track (my poppa passed from a massive coronary and heart disease/diabetes run in my family).  some other stressors in my life have completely gotten me off track and i figured, *** it, so i stopped even taking my chlorella and i've been eating everything in sight like some type of starving refugee.  this post just got to me.  i need to lose around 70lbs and I think i can do it.  im finna go pop my chlorella.  Thanks LD.  oh and hit me up with some of those recipes too homie.  i'll be expecting some PMs.


----------



## nc cutie

Thanks for the post LD. I sometimes think God gives us the cures to everything naturally. I stumbled upon your post for a reason. I felt I was starting to look tired in the face and have no energy but because of Chlorella my body is changing. I had a goiter that is not as visble now. I am losing some of my chins.(lol) Just wanted to say without getting emotional God bless you. I 'm telling everyone I know about it.


----------



## soonergirl

MissRissa said:


> yup this is completely off topic. ok soooooooooo this post made me tear up. soley because it was so supportive and encouraging. see imma fatty butnot because of any operation, condition or medication. i just eat too much crap and dont move enough. so i had been determined i was gonna get my health on track (my poppa passed from a massive coronary and heart disease/diabetes run in my family). some other stressors in my life have completely gotten me off track and i figured, *** it, so i stopped even taking my chlorella and i've been eating everything in sight like some type of starving refugee. this post just got to me. i need to lose around 70lbs and I think i can do it. im finna go pop my chlorella. Thanks LD. oh and hit me up with some of those recipes too homie. i'll be expecting some PMs.


 



Yup I got emotional too... That post was from your heart lucky and we all could feel it....whew!


----------



## LongCurlyLocks

I picked up the Vitamin Shoppe Super Chrolorella and some Kelp yesterday. I hope this works for me....


----------



## luckiestdestiny

berryblack said:


> Love this post! You're such an inspiration, LD!
> 
> Well, I'm happy to report all of my pain in my ab region is gone! (I had abdominal hernia surgery last year and had been in chronic pain ever since because my nerves had been cut). It is so awesome. I tried to get my mom on CHL but she tried to take it like me (tossing 1/2 tsp in the mouth followed by water) and gagged, so she threw it away. Personally, I was quite annoyed---the stuff ain't cheap!
> 
> Go green, Girls!


 
I am so happy for you berry black (about your ab pain leaving not about your mom throwing out the CHLit IS expensive)!  Thanks for sharing your experience with CHL with everyone here.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

venusd said:


> I got my NOW powder yesterday and I'm finding very hard to takeerplexed, but I'm getting more grams than when I take the pills. Went green super fast ( TMI, I know) But I love the healthy feeling it gives off. I mixed it with Naked blue machine and couldn't taste it at all. I may have to get more soon my DH on this kick too and he loves it. I'm leaving for FL on sat. so my mom is getting on this too. Glad to see it's helping so many.


 
Haven't tried the blue machine, only the green. However if you can't taste it!! Try to see if it helps the same way as the green by feeling free to add some distilled or spring water to it.  It'll make it the consistency of juice and not a smoothie (for less sugar). Also know that you only need 2-40z of juice/water to get it down. No need to get 8 ounces unless you just want to.  I started doing less juice/water mixture to save money but found that it was just as effective. HTH


----------



## luckiestdestiny

MissRissa said:


> yup this is completely off topic. ok soooooooooo this post made me tear up. soley because it was so supportive and encouraging. see imma fatty butnot because of any operation, condition or medication. i just eat too much crap and dont move enough. so i had been determined i was gonna get my health on track (my poppa passed from a massive coronary and heart disease/diabetes run in my family). some other stressors in my life have completely gotten me off track and i figured, *** it, so i stopped even taking my chlorella and i've been eating everything in sight like some type of starving refugee. this post just got to me. i need to lose around 70lbs and I think i can do it. im finna go pop my chlorella. Thanks LD. oh and hit me up with some of those recipes too homie. i'll be expecting some PMs.


 
I'll make sure to pm you too!  I don't think it's off topic. Chlorella helps with overall health. Though it will not take off weight for everyone right away it does provide the "environment" for weight loss (from the article I posted waaaay back in this thread).  So when you start eating right it helps to speed up the weight loss and really aid the metabolism by balancing the body.  I KNOW you can lose the weight. Pm me if you ever need encouragement. I can be your cheerleader buddy so to speak. Bless you!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

LongCurlyLocks said:


> I picked up the Vitamin Shoppe Super Chrolorella and some Kelp yesterday. I hope this works for me....


 
Welcome to the chlorella party LongCurlyLocks!


----------



## LovinLocks

Anybody using Wonder Laboratories Super Chlorella, 1000 mg (3 tabs/q day)?  I'm almost out of powder and ready to purchase more.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

LovinLocks said:


> Anybody using Wonder Laboratories Super Chlorella, 1000 mg (3 tabs/q day)? I'm almost out of powder and ready to purchase more.


 I haven't heard of this one before.  If you can make sure it's yaeyama or japanese.  Can anyone else chime in on this brand?


----------



## SelahOco

I wanna take my Chlorella again   How can I get the vomiting to stop.  10 pills is 2 grams, and I took just one pill and I still got sick!  What's wrong with me.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

OcoLove said:


> I wanna take my Chlorella again  How can I get the vomiting to stop. 10 pills is 2 grams, and I took just one pill and I still got sick! What's wrong with me.


 
OcoLove I don't think anything is wrong with you.  Just like there are allergies to other foods, you may have an allergy to chlorella. Especially if one pill is making you throw up. 

First assess your foods: are you eating right? Perhaps you're very sensitive and there's a lot of detoxing for you to do. 
Do you drink water with it?

Finally if you take it w/o food, do it the other way.  If you take it with food, do it without. Some people have tweaked their diet this way and chlorella works for them. Go figure why some bodies like it with food and some without.

If you are eating right, and drinking water then you are probably allergic sorry to say. 


My first advice is to ask people to lower their dose and then ease their way into it. However it seems that you've already done that. If that's the case, you may have a bonefide allergy like some have to eggs, or chicken, or fish. If that's the case then you should stop taking it. Because no one should suffer food allergy complications because of chlorella.  Some say it's a detox effect but I just wouldn't risk it if I tried everything above.


----------



## SelahOco

luckiestdestiny said:


> OcoLove I don't think anything is wrong with you. Just like there are allergies to other foods, you may have an allergy to chlorella. Especially if one pill is making you throw up.
> 
> First assess your foods: are you eating right? Perhaps you're very sensitive and there's a lot of detoxing for you to do.
> Do you drink water with it?
> 
> Finally if you take it w/o food, do it the other way. If you take it with food, do it without. Some people have tweaked their diet this way and chlorella works for them. Go figure why some bodies like it with food and some without.
> 
> If you are eating right, and drinking water then you are probably allergic sorry to say.
> 
> 
> My first advice is to ask people to lower their dose and then ease their way into it. However it seems that you've already done that. If that's the case, you may have a bonefide allergy like some have to eggs, or chicken, or fish. If that's the case then you should stop taking it. Because no one should suffer food allergy complications because of chlorella. Some say it's a detox effect but I just wouldn't risk it if I tried everything above.


 

I knew you'd come in and make me feel better.   I have not taken it on an empty stomach, so I think I'll cut one in half and take it that way over the weekend.

I was taking like 20 of them with no problem -- then one day I got sick from only 5.  And Luckiest...my skin was so pretty!  Now I have three bumps on my face.

I'm on atkins, so my energy level is good and I'm swimming in water cause I drink so much.  I'm gonna try once more...then I guess I can wet them up and put them on my face!

Thanks honey bunny.


----------



## deusa80

I was supposed to start back on chlorella a few weeks ago but never did. It was breaking me out and one some days it was making me feel not so good...and I'm sure that's part of the detox but I just didn't feel like dealing with it after a while!
I'm trying to get back on track, I'm sure I'll see results in the long run, but it's hard to keep consistent. Nice to see the thread still going strong, it looks like I've missed a lot so I'll have to go back and see what I've missed....


----------



## Pooks

I'm still on the CHL train, my noticeable changes have slowed, but I think thats due to a combi of factors.  I'll continue because I know what it is and will continue to do for my body even if I am past the stage of seeing drastic changes.

LD you are such an encouragement, inspiration, and all out sweetie!  Thank you for your post, sharing your story and the positive effects many of us will experience from doing better now we know better.

God bless ya!


----------



## mariofmagdal

Stopped Chl/Spr for past two weeks due to an upcoming surgery. However, my status has changed and surgery postponed until August. I am resuming today at my regular dosage. 


FYI, my pre-op bloodwork was excellent, not that I expected less, I received a clean bill of health, but came down with Acute Bronchitis that turned into pnuemonia, and now I am trying to get over that.


Why stop the Chl/Spr? Because of its cleansing properites of the blood. My Doc advised me to stop taking it two weeks before so that it would not cause me to have excess bleeding.


I spent two days in Hosp this past week, I really wanted to get surgery (hand) over with so I can get on with life, but it is what it is. Grateful to be feeling better than I have been.


Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## DecemberBaby

Just got my spirulina powder in the mail!   Now I'm waiting on my chlorella powder.  I ordered from two different suppliers on Amazon.  The tablets made me go green but other than that, I haven't seen much of a difference with anything else.  Hopefully the powder will give me better results!


----------



## january noir

SatRa said:


> Just got my spirulina powder in the mail!   Now I'm waiting on my chlorella powder.  I ordered from two different suppliers on Amazon.  The tablets made me go green but other than that, I haven't seen much of a difference with anything else.  Hopefully the powder will give me better results!




Good for you!   Remember, this is a journey.  You must take these foods daily for *at least 4 months *to get the most benefit.


----------



## HairHustla

mariofmagdal said:


> Stopped Chl/Spr for past two weeks due to an upcoming surgery. However, my status has changed and surgery postponed until August. I am resuming today at my regular dosage.
> 
> 
> FYI, my pre-op bloodwork was excellent, not that I expected less, I received a clean bill of health, but came down with Acute Bronchitis that turned into pnuemonia, and now I am trying to get over that.
> 
> 
> Why stop the Chl/Spr? Because of its cleansing properites of the blood. My Doc advised me to stop taking it two weeks before so that it would not cause me to have excess bleeding.
> 
> 
> I spent two days in Hosp this past week, I really wanted to get surgery (hand) over with so I can get on with life, but it is what it is. Grateful to be feeling better than I have been.
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend ladies!


 
*Mario,*

*Hope you feel better soon and your surgery is a success!*


----------



## DecemberBaby

january noir said:


> Good for you!   Remember, this is a journey.  You must take these foods daily for *at least 4 months *to get the most benefit.



Yeah, after I typed that last post, I thought to myself I've only been on the tablets for 3 weeks I think.  I need to give myself more time.  I'm so impatient with myself.  I get discouraged easily if I don't see instant results but I'm sticking with this for the long haul!


----------



## Ang3l_23

Im glad to proudly say im on this bandwagon! Ive only been on pills for my 2nd week and i started out taking half the dosage for Eathrise brand and the detox effects are no joke but i need it.  Once i feel the detox results subsiding some i will up my pill poppin to the regular dosage!  

I'm so excited bc this along with drinkin more water and doin P90x ima be a fit guru...lol


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Ang3l_23 said:


> Im glad to proudly say im on this bandwagon! Ive only been on pills for my 2nd week and i started out taking half the dosage for Eathrise brand and the detox effects are no joke but i need it. Once i feel the detox results subsiding some i will up my pill poppin to the regular dosage!
> 
> I'm so excited bc this along with drinkin more water and doin P90x ima be a fit guru...lol


 Welcome Ang3l_23

I just love chlorella and it will always be a staple of mine.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Hey MissRissa and mstar!  I pm'd you about 7 or 8 recipes per your request. HTH!

I'm still going strong and loving my chlorella experience.


----------



## soonergirl

luckiestdestiny said:


> Hey MissRissa and mstar! I pm'd you about 7 or 8 recipes per your request. HTH!
> 
> I'm still going strong and loving my chlorella experience.


 

Hey lucky what kinda recipes??? Sorry I'm nosey!!! Fish recipes??? Please share!!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

soonergirl said:


> Hey lucky what kinda recipes??? Sorry I'm nosey!!! Fish recipes??? Please share!!!


 Yeah fish primarily and shrimp and crab (basically seafood). I'll pm you!  I know that some requested the recipes earlier. So I put together some of my favorites. Some of them are spicy, though. Otherwise I just get bored.


----------



## CurlyMoo

I want my CHL. I want my CHL. I miss it terribly. 

I think I may come back to Chlorella but with pills. The powder is to pricey, and the juice I had to wash it down with was also expensive. Better to try the pills see if I can get results with that and I don't need juice just water.  

What pills do ya'll recommend that give great results?


----------



## JFemme

I'm up to 4 grams per day, and feeling fine...

(love you ladies, for all the advice & getting me through the detox period)


----------



## mariofmagdal

CurlyMoo said:


> I want my CHL. I want my CHL. I miss it terribly.
> 
> I think I may come back to Chlorella but with pills. The powder is to pricey, and the juice I had to wash it down with was also expensive. Better to try the pills see if I can get results with that and I don't need juice just water.
> 
> What pills do ya'll recommend that give great results?



I have tried Source Naturals, Vitamin Shoppe, and Earthrise. Earthrise is my favorite and choice product. Used the others while running low or out. Welcome back to Chlorella.


----------



## Ltown

luckiestdestiny said:


> Yeah fish primarily and shrimp and crab (basically seafood). I'll pm you! I know that some requested the recipes earlier. So I put together some of my favorites. Some of them are spicy, though. Otherwise I just get bored.


Oh please share with me too I'm recently pestarian an need ideas.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

ltown said:


> Oh please share with me too I'm recently pestarian an need ideas.


 Got your pm. I just pm'd you!

If anyone needs more let me know. I have primarily seafood recipes and some chicken. I think I included like 10 in my pm, but I have waaaay more .  So if you like those feel free to give another pm. I have to have tons of ways to eat...otherwise I'd just go crazy  Cause I love food too much to eat the same thing everynight. I have to have flavor and I also love spice. The enchiladas, you should def try those crab enchiladas first if you like mexican. However, you can also replace the crab with chicken and they still taste dynamite.  That recipe is really fast too (especially if you buy like a roasted chicken or the crab already prepared. then you just add the enchilada seasoning and a tiny amount of corn oil until it coats, then put it in with the green chiles and other ingredients.  Also get the onions already chopped to save you more time, and the same with the chiles). I'd say it takes like 15-20 minutes to prepare (not including bake time which is about 30 mins) It's with a green chile sauce(but you'll see that in my pm).


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mariofmagdal said:


> I have tried Source Naturals, Vitamin Shoppe, and Earthrise. Earthrise is my favorite and choice product. Used the others while running low or out. Welcome back to Chlorella.


 
Being as it's cheaper...I MAY just MAY try earthrise this time around. I don't want to mess with my source naturals...but I am curious. Thanks mariofmagdal!


----------



## kitamay

luckiestdestiny said:


> Got your pm. I just pm'd you!
> 
> If anyone needs more let me know. I have primarily seafood recipes and some chicken. I think I included like 10 in my pm, but I have waaaay more . So if you like those feel free to give another pm. I have to have tons of ways to eat...otherwise I'd just go crazy Cause I love food too much to eat the same thing everynight. I have to have flavor and I also love spice. The enchiladas, you should def try those crab enchiladas first if you like mexican. However, you can also replace the crab with chicken and they still taste dynamite. That recipe is really fast too (especially if you buy like a roasted chicken or the crab already prepared. then you just add the enchilada seasoning and a tiny amount of corn oil until it coats, then put it in with the green chiles and other ingredients. Also get the onions already chopped to save you more time, and the same with the chiles). I'd say it takes like 15-20 minutes to prepare (not including bake time which is about 30 mins) It's with a green chile sauce(but you'll see that in my pm).


 
I would love a pm of those delicious sounding recipes!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I want to start taking Chorella for my overall health and have read much of this thread (I read about 10pages or so a day).  I have figured that pills are easier for me to take at this point and may move to powder in a few months.  I saw the poll say most use Source Naturals but some like Earthrise as well.  Earthrise has a higher mg/capsule (500mg) than the Source (200mg) and I want to start with 1-2grams a day probably 1gram really.  I just wanted some advice on which way I should go?  Thanks ladies.  I'm ready to go green!!!


----------



## mariofmagdal

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I want to start taking Chorella for my overall health and have read much of this thread (I read about 10pages or so a day).  I have figured that pills are easier for me to take at this point and may move to powder in a few months.  I saw the poll say most use Source Naturals but some like Earthrise as well.  Earthrise has a higher mg/capsule (500mg) than the Source (200mg) and I want to start with 1-2grams a day probably 1gram really.  I just wanted some advice on which way I should go?  Thanks ladies.  I'm ready to go green!!!



The 200mg pills are really small. Depends upon how you do pills, I prefer less and Earthrise makes that easier with their higher dosage. I give chl to my daughter, and she takes the smaller 200mg pills, they are easier for her to swallow.

Welcome!


----------



## soonergirl

mariofmagdal said:


> I have tried Source Naturals, Vitamin Shoppe, and Earthrise. Earthrise is my favorite and choice product. Used the others while running low or out. Welcome back to Chlorella.


 

I have earthrise spirulina and may try the earthrise chlorella too once I am finished with my source naturals chlorella powder... Whats your dosage of both again (how many spirulina pills vs how much chlorella powder or pills) I know you probably have already told us sorry!!! Thanks


----------



## mariofmagdal

soonergirl said:


> I have earthrise spirulina and may try the earthrise chlorella too once I am finished with my source naturals chlorella powder... Whats your dosage of both again (how many spirulina pills vs how much chlorella powder or pills) I know you probably have already told us sorry!!! Thanks



No biggie. Ratio is 2:1 so, 2 spirulina for 1 chlorella. You can gradually work your way up to it.


----------



## alexstin

luckiestdestiny said:


> Being as it's cheaper...I MAY just MAY try earthrise this time around. I don't want to mess with my source naturals...but I am curious. Thanks mariofmagdal!




I was thinking of trying the Earthwise pills too, but is it really cheaper? You have to take 6 for 3 gms and that's a month's supply. I would need to take 18 pills to get in my 9 grams. So, for me, a 30 day supply would cost around $38 at Vitacost, which is more then the SN powder . Maybe I'm missing something, help me out.


----------



## mariofmagdal

alexstin said:


> I was thinking of trying the Earthwise pills too, but is it really cheaper? You have to take 6 for 3 gms and that's a month's supply. I would need to take 18 pills to get in my 9 grams. So, for me, a 30 day supply would cost around $38 at Vitacost, which is more then the SN powder . Maybe I'm missing something, help me out.



I think pills cost more, they are just easier to deal with. Earthrise pills cost more than SN everywhere I checked. I figured they get away with it being a specialty co.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

mariofmagdal said:


> The 200mg pills are really small. Depends upon how you do pills, I prefer less and Earthrise makes that easier with their higher dosage. I give chl to my daughter, and she takes the smaller 200mg pills, they are easier for her to swallow.
> 
> Welcome!


 
I found some Source Naturals 500mg for a good price so I think I'll try them for now.  I rather just take a larger amount less often then trying to take 5 pills over the course of the day. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## DecemberBaby

Just wanted to say I got my SN Chlorella powder in the mail yesterday!   Can I mix my spirulina and Chlorella powder and take them together or should I take them separately at different times?  Sorry if this question has already been asked. TIA


----------



## luckiestdestiny

alexstin said:


> I was thinking of trying the Earthwise pills too, but is it really cheaper? You have to take 6 for 3 gms and that's a month's supply. I would need to take 18 pills to get in my 9 grams. So, for me, a 30 day supply would cost around $38 at Vitacost, which is more then the SN powder . Maybe I'm missing something, help me out.


 
You might be right. I was just going by what I was hearing about SN prices going up


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mariofmagdal said:


> I think pills cost more, they are just easier to deal with. Earthrise pills cost more than SN everywhere I checked. I figured they get away with it being a specialty co.


 
Thanks for the info Mariofmagdal


----------



## luckiestdestiny

kitamay said:


> I would love a pm of those delicious sounding recipes!


 Done!


----------



## onelove08

Hi everyone! Hope all is well! I have not checked in for awhile. I am still taking CHL I just lowered my dose. I take it with a teaspoon of spirulina. I only take about 1.5g. I do not really notice that much extra growth but, I can tell you that the spirulina helps. I do not notice as much growth without it. I am also natural and do not take my hair out that much. So, maybe I do not notice it ??  I take CHL mostly to ensure that my cycle is light. I also added a digestive enzyme with CHL/spirulina. My body has really responded to the addition of a digestive enzyme! I think if my dose were higher, then I would notice more changes but, I am only willing to stay on a small dose. HTH someone!!!


----------



## Ltown

LuckiestD, thank you for receipes I love seafood!


----------



## Candycane044

Hi Chlorella fam!  I know I haven't updated in a while and I apologize!  I had stopped taking chlorella for about 3 weeks (ran out of money) and I will NEVER do that again.  I gained a LOT of weight after I stopped taking it. (I think there are other factors that contributed to that but I'm not sure)  I felt very drowsy as well.  A few weeks ago, I got back on track and started taking my chlorella again and I feel great!  I did go through detox again but it was well worth it.  I feel good again!


----------



## Manda

Hey, newbie here.

Ive been lurking and reading and learning, but im confused on whats the difference between chlorella and CGF(chlorella growth factor) I thought  they were one in the same.

Clue me in please, I am lost!


----------



## Mimi22

Been using spirulina along with chlorella  HUGE HIT!!!! I mean, I thought chlorella was great,  but dang spirulina is even better! lol


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Candycane044 said:


> Hi Chlorella fam! I know I haven't updated in a while and I apologize! I had stopped taking chlorella for about 3 weeks (ran out of money) and I will NEVER do that again. I gained a LOT of weight after I stopped taking it. (I think there are other factors that contributed to that but I'm not sure) I felt very drowsy as well. A few weeks ago, I got back on track and started taking my chlorella again and I feel great! I did go through detox again but it was well worth it. I feel good again!


 
Welcome back Candycane044!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Manda said:


> Hey, newbie here.
> 
> Ive been lurking and reading and learning, but im confused on whats the difference between chlorella and CGF(chlorella growth factor) I thought they were one in the same.
> 
> Clue me in please, I am lost!


 
Hey. Chlorella has CGF in it. Sometimes they take it out, so you want to make sure you're getting pure chlorella cracked wall cell yaeyama or a japanese version that contains CGF.  CGF is an important part of chlorella but not the whole part. It causes the cells to regenerate faster (thus nail and hair growth and skin firmness, etc), but the chlorella in general also contains amino acids, vits, and minerals so it is all important. HTH!


----------



## Manda

Thanks LD, one more question what are you girls drinking it with to chase the taste? because i might have to switch to pill form.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Green goodness or any of the green drinks like whole food's, etc. Add some water, and you're good to go.


----------



## lwilliams1922

I started CHL about 3 months ago.  I have more energy and my nails are much stronger BUT I'm trying to figure out a weight thing.  

I think I've picked up about 10  lbs or a clothing size in about that same amount of time.  I havent really done anything different in that time except taking CHL.

Has anyone expeirenced weight GAIN with CHL?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

lwilliams1922 said:


> I started CHL about 3 months ago. I have more energy and my nails are much stronger BUT I'm trying to figure out a weight thing.
> 
> I think I've picked up about 10 lbs or a clothing size in about that same amount of time. I havent really done anything different in that time except taking CHL.
> 
> Has anyone expeirenced weight GAIN with CHL?


 
If you're not eating differently, you could lower your dose. Some have reported (few) experiencing this and it's a detox symptom. An article I posted earlier in the thread talks about a guy who says he gained weight with chl until he was told to lower his dose, until his body adjusted (staying there throughout detoxing) before increasing. After that he lost the weight he was looking to lose. So it could be that you increased too fast for your body (even if your too fast is a small amount, you may need to go lower until the detox faze is over). HTH


----------



## lwilliams1922

luckiestdestiny said:


> If you're not eating differently, you could lower your dose. Some have reported (few) experiencing this and it's a detox symptom. An article I posted earlier in the thread talks about a guy who says he gained weight with chl until he was told to lower his dose, until his body adjusted (staying there throughout detoxing) before increasing. After that he lost the weight he was looking to lose. So it could be that you increased too fast for your body (even if your too fast is a small amount, you may need to go lower until the detox faze is over). HTH





I stopped for a week to see if I could see what was going on but I just started back a 1 tsp per day.

I'm also going to up the magnesium to help get things moving.  Thats always been a problem but even more so with CHL.

what's the normal length of detox?


----------



## Mleah

Anyone know about the Chlorella Wakasa Gold? Is it better than the regular?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

lwilliams1922 said:


> I stopped for a week to see if I could see what was going on but I just started back a 1 tsp per day.
> 
> I'm also going to up the magnesium to help get things moving. Thats always been a problem but even more so with CHL.
> 
> *what's the normal length of detox?[/*quote]
> It varies from person to person. But if you push too fast to move up, you run into problems. If you aren't eating healthy, or you haven't detoxed before, you should consider introducing it slowly and staying there for a while before moving up. Heck you could even introduce it at `1/4 or 1/2 a teaspoon and see how you fair.
> 
> If you were constipated, that's in the quick start on post #1 and #2 it basically means you are detoxing too fast anyways so you should reduce the amount you take until you get back to regular. Stay at that amount for a while before slowly increasing.


----------



## Sharpened

*Peeking in...*

I read this entire thread, took copious notes, mapped out a routine, and began my journey to being green three weeks ago. I started out with 1/8 of a teaspoon of Jarrow Yaeyama Chlorella Powder. I increased to an eighth in the morning and another at night the second week. I'm at a quarter in the morning and an eighth before bed. I mix it with a small amount of any juice I have on hand. Compared to the nasty swills I've been imbibing, the pond scum grit seems mild to me.

I am taking other things (MSM, 1g daily), but here are my results from the chlorella thus far:


My #2 was olive during the first week and now it's emerald green
I had a slight constipation problem during the first four days, but it went away and I still go 15-30 min after I eat
Brightness of colors has increased
I have to shave my legs more often
I am not as tired as I have been
A mild decrease in appetite (I can skip a meal with no problem)

Little pimples are starting to erupt from forehead to décollage, but I will stick it out seeing as I have decades of pollution to rid my body of anyway. I'm off to the Natural Living and Health & Fitness forums.


----------



## lwilliams1922

luckiestdestiny said:


> lwilliams1922 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped for a week to see if I could see what was going on but I just started back a 1 tsp per day.
> 
> I'm also going to up the magnesium to help get things moving. Thats always been a problem but even more so with CHL.
> 
> *what's the normal length of detox?[/*quote]
> It varies from person to person. But if you push too fast to move up, you run into problems. If you aren't eating healthy, or you haven't detoxed before, you should consider introducing it slowly and staying there for a while before moving up. Heck you could even introduce it at `1/4 or 1/2 a teaspoon and see how you fair.
> 
> If you were constipated, that's in the quick start on post #1 and #2 it basically means you are detoxing too fast anyways so you should reduce the amount you take until you get back to regular. Stay at that amount for a while before slowly increasing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well regularity was an issue before CHL.  I just noticed early on that when ever I increased slightly I would be regular for a few days (before going back), so just I kept increasing every week.  Eventaully I got to more than could be drowned out taste wise.
Click to expand...


----------



## chinablac

Hi ladies, I'm a looonnngg time stalker and I have a question. I've been taking Chlorella since reading how LD have been having great results. So I bought Earthrise Chlorella from VitaminShoppe. I started off like LD said with 3g but I couldn't wait so I upped it to 5 then 7 then 10g. I went green pretty fast and the other side effect that I noticed was being really tired the first week and i think a few pimples. I've been taking it for about 2mos and haven't been real consistant  (being lazy and running out the pills faster because I have to take alot to get the higher grams). So far I noticed that my face is shiniER, my nails are stronger which are making them break faster, and I've been able to keep the 9pds that I've lost(I have 40 more to go), even when I eat not so good and lack the excerise(my work schedule is killing me)....I'm so happy that I'm a stacker because I know that I would had gained the weight back(my problem is I only eat 1-2 a day)....Oh, I almost forgot the main reason for posting this...I got a relaxer about 4-6wks ago(I got one 1-2x/yr) and my new growth is so darn thick that I can't comb it!!!I've never had this problem before and I swear it's because of the Chlorella. is anyone else going through this too? My new growth is soft but as soon as I try to comb it the comb gets stuck:crazy:. My hair is normally managable but now I don't know what to do...it's like a bitter sweet thing. My hair is growing faster and I'm so thankful for that (thank you LD, thank you) but it's too thick. Can someone help me...pleeeaaaseI don't want to stop taking it but I can't walk around with the comb stuck in my hair. My hair is less than an inch from brastrap(depending what bra I have on, it's brastrap) and I want it to grow to MBL..... any help please.  My scalp is killing me...erplexed

Thanks in advance and sorry for being a stalker....just so you know, I won't stop stalking....I love you gals



I can't figure out how to show the pictures of my hair so you can see how much it grew with the Chlorella just from 2mos(Thank u LD)


----------



## luckiestdestiny

chinablac said:


> Hi ladies, I'm a looonnngg time stalker and I have a question. I've been taking Chlorella since reading how LD have been having great results. So I bought Earthrise Chlorella from VitaminShoppe. I started off like LD said with 3g but I couldn't wait so I upped it to 5 then 7 then 10g. I went green pretty fast and the other side effect that I noticed was being really tired the first week and i think a few pimples. I've been taking it for about 2mos and haven't been real consistant  (being lazy and running out the pills faster because I have to take alot to get the higher grams). So far I noticed that my face is shiniER, my nails are stronger which are making them break faster, and I've been able to keep the 9pds that I've lost(I have 40 more to go), even when I eat not so good and lack the excerise(my work schedule is killing me)....I'm so happy that I'm a stacker because I know that I would had gained the weight back(my problem is I only eat 1-2 a day)....Oh, I almost forgot the main reason for posting this...I got a relaxer about 4-6wks ago(I got one 1-2x/yr) and my new growth is so darn thick that I can't comb it!!!I've never had this problem before and I swear it's because of the Chlorella. is anyone else going through this too? *My new growth is soft but as soon as I try to comb it the comb gets stuck:crazy:. My hair is normally managable but now I don't know what to do...it's like a bitter sweet thing. My hair is growing faster and I'm so thankful for that (thank you LD, thank you) but it's too thick. *Can someone help me...pleeeaaaseI don't want to stop taking it but I can't walk around with the comb stuck in my hair. My hair is less than an inch from brastrap(depending what bra I have on, it's brastrap) and I want it to grow to MBL..... any help please. My scalp is killing me...erplexed
> 
> Thanks in advance and sorry for being a stalker....just so you know, I won't stop stalking....I love you gals
> 
> 
> 
> I can't figure out how to show the pictures of my hair so you can see how much it grew with the Chlorella just from 2mos(Thank u LD)


 
 At the bolded. It sounds like a good problem to have. Sorry but I can't help you because I am SO there too!  My hair is really soft and I notice the texture is softer and shinier. BUT it IS a forest and my already thick hair is even thicker! People might want to kill us for complaining about this, but it's true. Chlorella really does thicken it up.

Please find out how to post those pics so that we can see them! Can you download them as an attachment. Or if they're on your phone email them and then save those to your computer and download as attachments. I'd love to see!

Sorry I can't help with the other problem though.


----------



## Sharpened

*A minor update:*

This morning I woke up to gummy eyes, so I guess it is my eyes' turn to detox. That may take a while...

*WARNING: TMI* I had two strange lumps, one on each inner thigh, for over a year. Whenever I pressed on them, pinpricks of pain shot into my right and left shoulder blades, respectively. DH thought they were fat deposits; I think they were scar tissue from some boil or other infection. My doctor wasn't sure what they were and wanted to cut them out. erplexed During a self-examination, I discovered that one had disappeared and the other is one-tenth its previous size. IDK if it's the chlorella, MSM, or both, but I am very happy to avoid any surgery.

I used to use nettle in my rosemary ACV rinses just before I stopped doing them. After making a cup recently, I remembered why I didn't like nettle--that "herbs gone bad" scent.  Even with sugar, I could still smell its yuckiness. Thanks to LD's suggestion to use honey, I can drink it with no problem now. Thanks for this thread, sweetie!


----------



## lillylovely

Hey all just chiming in too. ChinaBlack, Your post made me  but  too as I have much the same success as yours.

I have been on Chlorella/Spirulina for 2 months. My skin is bare (slang in US too?) soft and clear! No thirty splashes or any real regiment yet ( a whole other thread) My hair has grooown! First month not much, this month *1 whole inch *- this is good for me as my hair grows at 1/4" normally and reached 3/4" with ovation.(stopped that poison now) and my fine thin hair looks  now looks a whole let healthier and thicker than a rats tail.

Doing other things too. chlorella, rosemary and aloe vera gel as topical growth aid, also AvoCoco moisutizer with my own addition of Baldwins sulphur powder. No other vitamins but will start adding WheatGerm to my meals like LD.

Gotta go will post some more soon. xx


----------



## DecemberBaby

chinablac said:


> Hi ladies, I'm a looonnngg time stalker and I have a question. I've been taking Chlorella since reading how LD have been having great results. So I bought Earthrise Chlorella from VitaminShoppe. I started off like LD said with 3g but I couldn't wait so I upped it to 5 then 7 then 10g. I went green pretty fast and the other side effect that I noticed was being really tired the first week and i think a few pimples. I've been taking it for about 2mos and haven't been real consistant  (being lazy and running out the pills faster because I have to take alot to get the higher grams). So far I noticed that my face is shiniER, my nails are stronger which are making them break faster, and I've been able to keep the 9pds that I've lost(I have 40 more to go), even when I eat not so good and lack the excerise(my work schedule is killing me)....I'm so happy that I'm a stacker because I know that I would had gained the weight back(my problem is I only eat 1-2 a day)....Oh, I almost forgot the main reason for posting this...I got a relaxer about 4-6wks ago(I got one 1-2x/yr) and my new growth is so darn thick that I can't comb it!!!I've never had this problem before and I swear it's because of the Chlorella. is anyone else going through this too? My new growth is soft but as soon as I try to comb it the comb gets stuck:crazy:. My hair is normally managable but now I don't know what to do...it's like a bitter sweet thing. My hair is growing faster and I'm so thankful for that (thank you LD, thank you) but it's too thick. Can someone help me...pleeeaaaseI don't want to stop taking it but I can't walk around with the comb stuck in my hair. My hair is less than an inch from brastrap(depending what bra I have on, it's brastrap) and I want it to grow to MBL..... any help please.  My scalp is killing me...erplexed
> 
> Thanks in advance and sorry for being a stalker....just so you know, I won't stop stalking....I love you gals
> 
> 
> 
> I can't figure out how to show the pictures of my hair so you can see how much it grew with the Chlorella just from 2mos(Thank u LD)



 I am 7 weeks post and have been taking chlorella and spirulina for over a month now.  My nails are growing stronger but like you, they break faster.  My newgrowth is pretty thick but soft, no problems with detangling, maybe because of the cowashes I do.  Maybe you can try cowashing and that might help.


----------



## chinablac

Ok, LD I hope I did this correctly....sorry for the black shirt(I was extra bloated and refused to show off my rolls) I was at the hair salon and had to use the bathroom and that's when I noticed something...wait, it can't be...is it...nooo way...already....shut your mouth for real!!!!...get out...aawww dam where's my cell phone....snap! snap!....that was me when I noticed that my hair had grown that fast....I wear contacts but you can't tell me that my HUR didn't grow....if it didn't then my mind must be playing tricks on me...the white shirt is from 5/28 (i took that pic to show my frd how well my new hair dryer had worked w/o using the flat iron)...and the black shirt is from last Friday....I never can retained length while my hair is out so I keep a sew in in and I got a relaxer 4/29...my hair never "cuts up" this soon....and I've been able to retain length although my hair is shedding and breaking a little.....I think I may need to wash it more than 1x/wk....I be trying to keep the straight look for as long as poss but that's not working....so I've been stalking Kami's and Sylver2 and taking notes....my hair is so weird too much this will weigh it down, too little of that will cause breakage....I just don't know what else to do...Ima buy the pick with fist and stick in the back of my hair...Lord knows that sucker won't budge.... Thank you ladies for your tips, I'm taking notes and will see what happens.... Oh, and I'm waiting for my Earthrise to come so I bought SN powder just until the ER gets here and man oh man it smells...I don't think I can take it again...Ima try because I've been without for over 2wks....and I've only gained 1.5 back so I defin need my "medicine"..... the vitaminshoppe here in Pittsburgh only carries 2 bottles at a time so I had to order it...erplexed...... I hope you gals can see the pictures....I'm so illiterate when it comes to stuff like this(thanks LD) I have another hair appt next Fri for my bday(turning 31 and still lying saying I'm 26) so if I remember I will wear a light color shirt and "use" the bathroom again... thanks again ladies for your help...I was so afraid to post but I said shoot my scalp is hurting I need some help...so "man up" and get to asking....  

Nina


----------



## DecemberBaby

Heck yeah, it grew!  Your hair is nice and thick!


----------



## Platinum

I'm still hanging in with Chlorella. My skin looks great and my tummy is smaller. (Yes, I said tummy ) I'm not sure if it's helping with hair growth, I'm back in braids again.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

chinablac said:


> Ok, LD I hope I did this correctly....sorry for the black shirt(I was extra bloated and refused to show off my rolls) I was at the hair salon and had to use the bathroom and that's when I noticed something...wait, it can't be...is it...nooo way...already....shut your mouth for real!!!!...get out...aawww dam where's my cell phone....snap! snap!....that was me when I noticed that my hair had grown that fast....I wear contacts but you can't tell me that my HUR didn't grow....if it didn't then my mind must be playing tricks on me...the white shirt is from 5/28 (i took that pic to show my frd how well my new hair dryer had worked w/o using the flat iron)...and the black shirt is from last Friday....I never can retained length while my hair is out so I keep a sew in in and I got a relaxer 4/29...my hair never "cuts up" this soon....and I've been able to retain length although my hair is shedding and breaking a little.....I think I may need to wash it more than 1x/wk....I be trying to keep the straight look for as long as poss but that's not working....so I've been stalking Kami's and Sylver2 and taking notes....my hair is so weird too much this will weigh it down, too little of that will cause breakage....I just don't know what else to do...Ima buy the pick with fist and stick in the back of my hair...Lord knows that sucker won't budge.... Thank you ladies for your tips, I'm taking notes and will see what happens.... Oh, and I'm waiting for my Earthrise to come so I bought SN powder just until the ER gets here and man oh man it smells...I don't think I can take it again...Ima try because I've been without for over 2wks....and I've only gained 1.5 back so I defin need my "medicine"..... the vitaminshoppe here in Pittsburgh only carries 2 bottles at a time so I had to order it...erplexed...... I hope you gals can see the pictures....I'm so illiterate when it comes to stuff like this(thanks LD) I have another hair appt next Fri for my bday(turning 31 and still lying saying I'm 26) so if I remember I will wear a light color shirt and "use" the bathroom again... thanks again ladies for your help...I was so afraid to post but I said shoot my scalp is hurting I need some help...so "man up" and get to asking....
> 
> Nina


 
Yes indeed! I see it! No other pics necessary unless you really want to take them.  Wow, definite congratulations on the growth despite breakage. I wonder how long it would be once you got that into check. 
Go chlorella.  That thickness isn't going anywhere girl get used to it. It's one of the prices to pay of using chlorella. At least it's a good problem to have.


----------



## mariofmagdal

I agree, I have the thickest head of hair! Go Chlorella! The growth is excellent as well. I am beyond waistlength now, sorry no pics yet, my reveal is in the Fall. I love being Green!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies...I just started taking Source Naturals Chlorella on Friday.  I am starting with 1g a day so far.  I don't think I've had any of the detox symptoms yet (too soon?) and I haven't "Gone Green".  However I was nervous that i was starting at too high a dose since I hadn't gone at all, but then I remembered I had been out of town for the last week and was all off my game. I am trying to increase my water intake to help with the detox and general health.  (I'm not fond of drinking water, it taste funny) I am going to send the one bottle back because I didn't get the right formulation of Chlorella and reorder but will continue wit hthe open bottle.

Couple of questions:
1.  Is 1gram a day a good starting amount or should I start a little higher?
2.  How long after starting Chlorella should I expect the detox/green to start?  I couldn't find it in the quick reference.


----------



## Platinum

mariofmagdal said:


> I agree, I have the thickest head of hair! Go Chlorella! The growth is excellent as well. I am beyond waistlength now, sorry no pics yet, my reveal is in the Fall. I love being Green!


 
Great job! I can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Hey Ladies...I just started taking Source Naturals Chlorella on Friday. I am starting with 1g a day so far. I don't think I've had any of the detox symptoms yet (too soon?) and I haven't "Gone Green". However I was nervous that i was starting at too high a dose since I hadn't gone at all, but then I remembered I had been out of town for the last week and was all off my game. I am trying to increase my water intake to help with the detox and general health. (I'm not fond of drinking water, it taste funny) I am going to send the one bottle back because I didn't get the right formulation of Chlorella and reorder but will continue wit hthe open bottle.
> 
> Couple of questions:
> 1. Is 1gram a day a good starting amount or should I start a little higher?
> 2. How long after starting Chlorella should I expect the detox/green to start? I couldn't find it in the quick reference.


 
Welcome to the chlorella party


To answer your questions...if I may
1. Sure. I'm glad you're starting low so you can see how your body handles it. Stay there until you feel comfortable increasing
2.  Harder to answer. Everyone is different.  You will not go green at 1 gram nor should you jump up just to get green. You'll get there. Just listen to your body.

HTH


----------



## soonergirl

Hey ladies hope all is well!!! Hey LD are you still taking the whole foods brand greens blend, or have you totally kicked that to the curb?? TIA!


----------



## Ronnieaj

luckiestdestiny said:


> Welcome to the chlorella party
> 
> 
> To answer your questions...if I may
> 1. Sure. I'm glad you're starting low so you can see how your body handles it. Stay there until you feel comfortable increasing
> 2.  Harder to answer. Everyone is different.  You will not go green at 1 gram nor should you jump up just to get green. You'll get there. Just listen to your body.
> 
> HTH



That's exactly what I did, LD.  I started at 1g a day for 2 weeks, then upped to 2g for another 2.  I'm currently on 3g, have gone green, and am going to stay here for 6 weeks (so 4 more to go), before increasing to 4g.  I've had a few constipated moments, but then I remember to increase my water intake--I'm bad about that too--and I'm good to go. I'm so glad I decided to try this!  

I have to say though, my boyfriend is so funny.  He totally supports everything I do, but he calls my chlorella the "chlorella de poot" because of the initial gas passing stage! Anytime he sees me taking it, he makes a little "poot" sound, and it's like our joke.  Thought you ladies would appreciate his good sense of humor!


----------



## classychic1908

lwilliams1922 said:


> luckiestdestiny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well regularity was an issue before CHL. I just noticed early on that when ever I increased slightly I would be regular for a few days (before going back), so just I kept increasing every week. Eventaully I got to more than could be drowned out taste wise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm up to 7 grams a day and I'm kinda constipated, though I am usually anyway.  I drink about a liter of water a day and when I lower my dose I seem to loose the green.  anybody else having this issue?
Click to expand...


----------



## luvmesumhair

Great Thread!

Is anybody taking *Probiotics *along with Chlorella?  I hear that this is very important to take in addition to when you are detoxing.

Also, is anyone taking "Green Vibrance brand"?  I was told by The Vitamin Shoppe that this is the best one to take because it has the Probiotics added.  No need for additiona pills.


----------



## classychic1908

I know that probiotics can help prevent diarrhea... and perhaps constipation, depending on the type of probiotic.  I don't think digestive upset is necessarily common with chlorella though, from what I've read.  I've used probiotics before starting chlorella with no effect.  I may start eating more yogurt, just to see if that makes any difference.


----------



## luvmesumhair

classychic1908 said:


> *I know that probiotics can help prevent diarrhea...* and perhaps constipation, depending on the type of probiotic. I don't think digestive upset is necessarily common with chlorella though, from what I've read. I've used probiotics before starting chlorella with no effect. I may start eating more yogurt, just to see if that makes any difference.


 Really? re the bold.  I thought it was only good for putting back the "healthy" bacteria that we loose when detoxing.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I need to get back on track, I have fallen off the wagon just a little, I should be on a smaller maintenance dose.

I know my body benefited from the 4 months solid that I was on track!


----------



## luvmesumhair

Anybody taking this twice a day?  Once in the morning and once at night before bed?

If so, how much are you taking?


----------



## alexstin

luvmesumhair said:


> Great Thread!
> 
> Is anybody taking *Probiotics *along with Chlorella?  I hear that this is very important to take in addition to when you are detoxing.
> 
> Also, is anyone taking "Green Vibrance brand"?  I was told by The Vitamin Shoppe that this is the best one to take because it has the Probiotics added.  No need for additiona pills.



I occasionally take a probiotic.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Well Ladies, I am I'm NY with MOM and purchased her a box of Chlorenergy Chlorella. I chose this one because the detailed descriptive packaging and it will be easy for her to replace, and of course all the other benefits of this brand.  The plan is to start with the 3g's as directed on the box. My mom watches too much TV in her tender years and has her green detox stories all a muck! (too funny!) Her health is great, so we shall see. I am excited though. Wish us well.

UPDATE: I have to keep my nails cut low! They are way too strong and I have had several bad breaks. I am not one who noramally wears long nails. It's all good.

My GREEN journey continues to be the BEST!


----------



## babydollhair

Well just thought i would chime in. I am bk taking my protein shake daily which includes the chlorella 3 grams, then i bought some wheat germ and add that as well, and the emerald green powder, so i hope to have some hair touching the top of my waist by oct.

I feel great on this shake and my face is clear and glowing! ;0)


----------



## mariofmagdal

babydollhair said:


> Well just thought i would chime in. I am bk taking my protein shake daily which includes the chlorella 3 grams, then i bought some wheat germ and add that as well, and the emerald green powder, so i hope to have some hair touching the top of my waist by oct.
> 
> I feel great on this shake and my face is clear and glowing! ;0)



Sounds like a plan, hope you reach your goal! Me, been sick most of the summer, hair suffering from various meds, not sure if it is shedding or breaking. Continuing with regi and baggying, hoping that by the time of my next length check in the fall all will be well. Have not lost any length, just hair all over the place! It's all good though.


----------



## babydollhair

mariofmagdal said:


> Sounds like a plan, hope you reach your goal! Me, been sick most of the summer, hair suffering from various meds, not sure if it is shedding or breaking. Continuing with regi and baggying, hoping that by the time of my next length check in the fall all will be well. Have not lost any length, just hair all over the place! It's all good though.



Thanks girlie, i hope all will be well for you and your hair! I have to go bk through this thread to see what has been going on. I have been so busy with school and work.


----------



## I *Am* Not* My* Hair

I don't know if I did this wrong but I started yesterday taking the pills and I only took two and today I was already green.


----------



## Ltown

soonergirl said:


> okay this explains why I got a rash on the 3rd or so day.. I mean like I was allergic to something!! Its going away, I guess I was detoxing through the skin.. It was itchy too!!!


Same thing happen to me and I have eczema with LD suggestion I decrease the doses and now I'm fine.


----------



## mariofmagdal

My mom took her first dose of Chlorenergy Chlorella on yesterday! I am so happy! I am going to make sure she has a good supply before I leave. Just gotta love being GREEN!


----------



## luvmesumhair

Got my Yaeyama Chlorella today!!!!!

I am going to start off (tonight) taking 1/2 teaspoon for the week then next week (Sun) I will go up to 1 teaspoon.  

Wish me LUCK!!!

*Question*, I plan on taking my Chlorella at night.  Do you think it will be ok to take my Super Green Food in the morning as well?  I would like to take the both of them.  I don't want my Green Food to go to waste.

Thanks!


----------



## Sharpened

Update: I am taking a quarter tsp. twice daily. Slow and steady goes this race because I am also taking MSM (2g) and I can't do a major detox at the moment.

-I had a patch of eczema behind my left ear for days and used Triamcinolone 0.025% to clear it up.
-The gummy eyes problem is gone.
-No change in weight, but I can still skip a meal.
-Energy level has pick up some.
-It looks like my pores are taking turns in detoxing in patches. The bumps are small, thankfully, not like those boil-like monsters I got the first time I took MSM. Is the chlorella keeping the MSM detox symptoms in check?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'm doing okay with the Chlorella and added in Spirulina (Whole Foods Brand).  Three days after I started I had a terrible detox day and felt like I had the flu.  I drank extra water that day and ended up having to take an Aleeve to get the headache I had to go away so I could drive home.  After that day things have been going really well.   I did have a few days of tiredness but I just pushed myself thru the days and went to bed early at night.

I have increased to 1.5grams of Chlorella this week and haven't had any problems at this point.  I've increased my Spirulina in an equal proportion to the Chlorella as LD indicated.  I plan to increase by .5gm each week as long as I can tolerate it and try to get to 5-7grams/day.  I saw the green drinks at whole foods but I can't afford to do that right now and I find pills easier to take then powder.  I'm happy to Go Green and be healthy the rest is just an added bonus.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I'm doing okay with the Chlorella and added in Spirulina (Whole Foods Brand).  Three days after I started I had a terrible detox day and felt like I had the flu.  I drank extra water that day and ended up having to take an Aleeve to get the headache I had to go away so I could drive home.  After that day things have been going really well.   I did have a few days of tiredness but I just pushed myself thru the days and went to bed early at night.
> 
> I have increased to 1.5grams of Chlorella this week and haven't had any problems at this point.  I've increased my Spirulina in an equal proportion to the Chlorella as LD indicated.  I plan to increase by .5gm each week as long as I can tolerate it and try to get to 5-7grams/day.  I saw the green drinks at whole foods but I can't afford to do that right now and I find pills easier to take then powder.  I'm happy to Go Green and be healthy the rest is just an added bonus.



Thanks for sharing your wonderful experience! Especially happy about your attitude towards increasing/detoxing. Welcome to the life of GREEN!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

mariofmagdal said:


> Thanks for sharing your wonderful experience! Especially happy about your attitude towards increasing/detoxing. Welcome to the life of GREEN!


 
You are so very welcomed.  I love the support of this thread and the LHCF in general so I feel no shame in sharing my triumphs and my setbacks.  I have been living an unhealthy lifestyle for the last year because of my job and I am so happy to get back to the healthy lifestyle I had when I was in Vet school.  The Green Life is a big part and help in easing back into that lifestyle.  I love being a Greenie!!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

luvmesumhair said:


> Got my Yaeyama Chlorella today!!!!!
> 
> I am going to start off (tonight) taking 1/2 teaspoon for the week then next week (Sun) I will go up to 1 teaspoon.
> 
> Wish me LUCK!!!
> 
> *Question*, I plan on taking my Chlorella at night. Do you think it will be ok to take my Super Green Food in the morning as well? I would like to take the both of them. I don't want my Green Food to go to waste.
> 
> Thanks!


 Why not. Go for it. Super greens are great! Take them both.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Nymphe said:


> Update: I am taking a quarter tsp. twice daily. Slow and steady goes this race because I am also taking MSM (2g) and I can't do a major detox at the moment.
> 
> -I had a patch of eczema behind my left ear for days and used Triamcinolone 0.025% to clear it up.
> -The gummy eyes problem is gone.
> -No change in weight, but I can still skip a meal.
> -Energy level has pick up some.
> -It looks like my pores are taking turns in detoxing in patches. The bumps are small, thankfully, not like those boil-like monsters I got the first time I took MSM. *Is the chlorella keeping the MSM detox symptoms in check?[/*quote]
> ??? Hopefully some one else can tell.  I'm glad you aren't getting the boils from msm anymore.
> 
> I had gummy eyes (eye boogers) for a while, and after that I noticed longer lashes. I'm not sure the correlation. Maybe it was a detox symptom..who knows. But I thought that was interesting to observe.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

mariofmagdal said:


> My mom took her first dose of Chlorenergy Chlorella on yesterday! I am so happy! I am going to make sure she has a good supply before I leave. Just gotta love being GREEN!


 Yay Mariofmagdal!  We're getting the moms green. I know my mom loves being green.


----------



## Encore

what is a good mix for Chorella.

I need something I can blend together and taste good.


----------



## tnorenberg

Try Kool aid or lemonade  No  joke though. You may laugh, but it covers up the taste very well and is inexpensive.


----------



## Sapphire_chic

hiya, i've been stalking this thread for the looongest time but i only joined yesterday  i loooove chlorella, i've been taking it since April 30th. i'm always on and off green, it depends on how well i'm eating. the main benefit is my skin. i have always had pimply, patchy skin with a very uneven skin tone then about 2 months into taking chlorella i saw my mum and she asked  me if i was wearing foundation...i was so estatic  my mum isn't really a false flatterer and she aaalways knows when i am wearing makeup so i guess my skin is really clearing up.
oh yea i take 3 grams of optimum source pills.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Sapphire_chic said:


> hiya, i've been stalking this thread for the looongest time but i only joined yesterday  i loooove chlorella, i've been taking it since April 30th. i'm always on and off green, it depends on how well i'm eating. the main benefit is my skin. i have always had pimply, patchy skin with a very uneven skin tone then about 2 months into taking chlorella i saw my mum and she asked  me if i was wearing foundation...i was so estatic  my mum isn't really a false flatterer and she aaalways knows when i am wearing makeup so i guess my skin is really clearing up.
> oh yea i take 3 grams of optimum source pills.



That's great news! Welcome. I am hoping to see some positive results with my mom. She just began her GREEN Journey. 

It's GREAT to be GREEN ;0)


----------



## BeautifulFlower

MY 5 MONTH UPDATE! 

I have been for the most part consistent with taking my CHL every night. I mix with Naked Green Machine or Blue Machine, water, stir, sip. Very simple. Taste good too! My skin has its moments but overall it remains pimple free and, if I do get a little something, the mark clears up fast. I take 9gr and have been consistent with that for 4mths. My body handles it well. My eye lashes are crazy long and curved. A little mascara and I am good to go. My menstrual cycles are very inconsistent. They come VERY late ALL the time. But I am not doing anything so I know I am not preggers.  My hormones seem a bit off during the time of the month so I am hoping my Maca supplements will fix that. If I get a bigger booty in the process than.... Nails are long and stronger than usually. They do not break so easy like before and this is after all the weak nails have grown out. What elsee...ummm....new grow isnt as dry as usual and very soft and cottony like. White eyes, white teeth, and breath isnt bad. I think thats about it. 




prettyfaceANB said:


> I just wanted to make an update on taking CHL.
> 
> I am happy with this and this will be a life long staple of mine. Some people know that I was using BodyBalance by LifeForce to get my daily sea veggies. Well, no more. It got too expensive and this has been an excellent replacement. I went from almost $200 a month to $20+ a month. Thanks LHCF!
> 
> I have been taking Source Naturals tablets and Sun Chlorella Granules (or powder) everyday for a week and a half with Naked Green Machine (for the spirulina) taste great too. Thats 5g a day. I also take ALA (200mg) and MSM (1000mg) daily. I havent had any breakouts since (except one that was already coming in but its leaving now and healing well). The remainder of my acne scarring is healing and my skin glowing. I will say BodyBalance didnt do this for me this fast and it didnt prevent breakouts but minimized the severity. Could it be that this combo is healing my scars from inside and reducing my blood sugar preventing breakouts????? Maybe!
> 
> Last year was a bad skin year. I was breaking out like never before. I have been using the Ance.org regimen for a while and it works fabulous. Except for a couple here or there, it keeps the acne at bay. The benzyol peroxide however bleaches my bed sheets and I really liked them too. But since taking CHL, I am slowing but surely cutting down the usuage of it to once instead of twice a day. Usually if I get inconsistent with the ance.org reggie, more pimples come. But I do the benzoyl in the morning and AHA+ at night. Much better for me. I still want to use BP though. I makes my skin matte/glowy and I have oily skin.
> 
> I also find I actually like the taste of the CHL powder. Weird. I couldnt take it without Naked but I really enjoy the grass-veggie taste.
> 
> Anyway, this is my progress report.


----------



## Ladybug33

I have been taking the Vitamin Shoppe brand for two months now and have experienced stronger & longer nails.  I can't remember the last time my nails were this long and strong (maybe hs).  I know this is a result of the Chlorella because they were so dry and brittle before.  I wasn't even taking that much -I was afraid of the detox symptoms. 

Anyhoo, I just ran out and started a new brand- Chlorenergy so we will see if I experience anything else.  Really hoping for beautiful glowing skin


----------



## Lita

I've been taking Chinese Chlorella (PP) & Chlorophyll (Kal) 1x a day. Since taking them I can't fall asleep & my eyes water some. Maybe as my body adjust it will stop.
Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Lita said:


> I've been taking Chinese Chlorella (PP) & Chlorophyll (Kal) 1x a day. Since taking them I can't fall asleep & my eyes water some. Maybe as my body adjust it will stop.
> Happy Hair Growing!


 Hey Lita. I'm happy you're taking chlorella but you might want to rethink chinese chlorella for yaeyama  such as source naturals, Earthrise, or other japanese like sun chlorella. Make sure to read post #1 and #2 as it provides a quick start there that will really help you through the process and even talks about the different types of chlorella. The chinese isn't regulated as well and as such isn't recommended.  Welcome!


----------



## I *Am* Not* My* Hair

Lita said:


> I've been taking Chinese Chlorella (PP) & Chlorophyll (Kal) 1x a day. Since taking them I can't fall asleep & my eyes water some. Maybe as my body adjust it will stop.
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
I can't sleep either...I think I went to bed last night at 2am  and I'm only taking 1 pill three times per day.  Today I didn't take one before dinner because I wanted to see if that would help...


----------



## mariofmagdal

Well, I have a friend who started her GREEN journey tonite, alongside her teenage son! I am so excited! It's so great to share the wealth of being GREEN!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

lillylovely said:


> Hey all just chiming in too. ChinaBlack, Your post made me  but  too as I have much the same success as yours.
> 
> I have been on Chlorella/Spirulina for 2 months. My skin is bare (slang in US too?) soft and clear! No thirty splashes or any real regiment yet ( a whole other thread) My hair has grooown! First month not much, this month *1 whole inch *- this is good for me as my hair grows at 1/4" normally and reached 3/4" with ovation.(stopped that poison now) and my fine thin hair looks now looks a whole let healthier and thicker than a rats tail.
> 
> Doing other things too. chlorella, rosemary and aloe vera gel as topical growth aid, also AvoCoco moisutizer with my own addition of Baldwins sulphur powder. No other vitamins but will start adding WheatGerm to my meals like LD.
> 
> Gotta go will post some more soon. xx


 
i see you've been lurking my threads huh?

happy chlorella'ing


----------



## Blaque*Angel

hey ladies

i fel off the wagon this past mont as i have had three deaths in my family and have been feeling very low.

i am back on track as of from today.

my skin broke out several times, (i've never suffered from acne in my whole life!)
i now have a few dark marks on my chin (i'm considering getting a peel)
i have gained weight 
I feel tired and lazy

If this does not keep me on track with my chlorella- i do not know what will!!!

i felt so great those several months i was on my greens,i guess life got in the way...

NO MORE EXCUSES!!!!


----------



## lillylovely

Three deaths - I am so sorry - life does test us at times - but be easy on yourself and nurse your body and emotions back to health carefully. You are right - Chlorella is a good way to go right now.

Yes, I've been stalking your threads - still haven't started  30 splashes yet - chlorella still doing its magic! but bought the book - thank you so much for all your advice and useful posts.  God bless. xxx


----------



## Sapphire_chic

I hope you start recovering from your losses soon blaque*angel, im sending some e-love 
i'm so frustrated, why cant i stay green for more than 2 days in a row before going brown again :s
my so says my eyelashes are getting sooo long and i've never had eyelashes before, well i used to have very short ones. i almost had the so taking chlorella until he noticed thE eyelash growth you see his eyelashes are goooorrrgeously long...but i suppose thats not something a man wants hmmmpft!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

FlaSunshine said:


> I can't sleep either...I think I went to bed last night at 2am and I'm only taking 1 pill three times per day. Today I didn't take one before dinner because I wanted to see if that would help...


 
You can split them through the day or just take them once. Try taking them all in the morning if it gives too much energy.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Blaque*Angel said:


> hey ladies
> 
> i fel off the wagon this past mont as i have had three deaths in my family and have been feeling very low.
> 
> i am back on track as of from today.
> 
> my skin broke out several times, (i've never suffered from acne in my whole life!)
> i now have a few dark marks on my chin (i'm considering getting a peel)
> i have gained weight
> I feel tired and lazy
> 
> If this does not keep me on track with my chlorella- i do not know what will!!!
> 
> i felt so great those several months i was on my greens,i guess life got in the way...
> 
> NO MORE EXCUSES!!!!


 Welcome back
Bless you and your family. It seems like you've been through a lot lately.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

lillylovely said:


> Three deaths - I am so sorry - life does test us at times - but be easy on yourself and nurse your body and emotions back to health carefully. You are right - Chlorella is a good way to go right now.
> 
> Yes, I've been stalking your threads - still haven't started 30 splashes yet - chlorella still doing its magic! but bought the book - thank you so much for all your advice and useful posts. God bless. xxx


 
Aw, your welcome dear 

Thank you for your condolences 

Do tell us your Chlorella experiences


----------



## Blaque*Angel

luckiestdestiny said:


> Welcome back
> Bless you and your family. It seems like you've been through a lot lately.


 

Thank you for your condolences dear.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Sapphire_chic said:


> I hope you start recovering from your losses soon blaque*angel, im sending some e-love
> i'm so frustrated, why cant i stay green for more than 2 days in a row before going brown again :s
> my so says my eyelashes are getting sooo long and i've never had eyelashes before, well i used to have very short ones. i almost had the so taking chlorella until he noticed thE eyelash growth you see his eyelashes are goooorrrgeously long...but i suppose thats not something a man wants hmmmpft!


 
Thank you for your condolences dear 

maybe you can slightly increase your dose so your BM's can remain green?


----------



## I *Am* Not* My* Hair

luckiestdestiny said:


> You can split them through the day or just take them once. Try taking them all in the morning if it gives too much energy.


 
Thanks I will start tomorrow taking all the pills in the morning

Off Topic:  My skin is glowing, and I've only been doing this for two weeks.  I don't care if my hair doesn't grow an inch CHLORELLA is a keeper forever:bouncegre... my skin has gone GREEN!!!


----------



## tnorenberg

Just a quick note to our UK ladies. Special 20% discount for LHCF ladies on Yaeyama Chlorella tablets.

Link posted today from Vendor's forum... FYI:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=391170


----------



## luckiestdestiny

tnorenberg said:


> Just a quick note to our UK ladies. Special 20% discount for LHCF ladies on Yaeyama Chlorella tablets.
> 
> Link posted today from Vendor's forum... FYI:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=391170


 I want a discount! What about us here in the U.S?

Oh well.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Still going strong. I love my chlorella. I trimmed a few inches, and will continue to do so over this year, so that I can get rid of most of these layers. I then braided back up. I'm confident chlorella will get those inches back in no time.


----------



## Lita

I love it but, If I keep drinking water like this (my body will become the OCEAN) ha,ha
I also take Chyawanprash: Ayurvedic Herbal Jam.Its a powerful antioxidant providing energy & vitality to all cells of the body.


----------



## lucea

luckiestdestiny said:


> Still going strong. I love my chlorella. I trimmed a few inches, and will continue to do so over this year, so that I can get rid of most of these layers. I then braided back up. I'm confident chlorella will get those inches back in no time.




When are we going to see those pics, LD? 

Still on the chlorella train - taking 3 grams or so, recently added spirulina.


----------



## january noir

*Today is my 21st week (5.25 months)

I started taking Chlorella on 3/22/09* @ 2g and quickly increased to 6g then went straight to 12g after a week at 6g.

I cracked open my 3rd 16oz container of Source Naturals Powder AND still on 12g per day.  I've also gone through 2 boxes of the Source Naturals pills.

I try not to think about the time that has elapsed and just keep going.


I haven't had a breakout in several weeks now and my skin looks good.  I even stopped using foundation, just my Erno Laszlo Shake-it to control shine. I gave my Proactive to my SO and I had been using that more than 10 yrs (it worked when nothing else did for me).
As for hair growth, it appears to be the same, but overall the health of my hair is great, but that may be because I'm a member of LHCF. 
My nails grow fast but in a weird way and I rarely have breaks - the nail is more flexible, yet strong.  I have to file them often to keep them nice especially since I only wear nail polish for special occasions.
Detox symptoms (or what I think are detox symptoms) are surprising. My arms ache like I have arthritis and this weekend I have an irritated eye. The eye discharged this one glob of stuff and hasn't done it since and my eye was red.  This morning it's cleared up a bit and now it's no longer irritated.  I thought it was pink eye, but it's not.  It may just be from my contacts so I'm wearing my glasses for the rest of the week to see.  My arms are not as achy as they were a week or so ago too, but still do when I lift heavy objects.
My BMs are not deep, deep green every single day, but for the most part I'm solidly green unless I drink my carrot and beet juice combo.
So that's my report for now.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I had to stop taking my Chlorella and Spirulina this week and now I feel all out of wack.  I've been traveling a lot and taking my pills with me but one day I left them in the car for a few hours and they spoiled. I found this out the hard way 2x, but I do have some killer abdominal muscle strength from all that happened.  So right now I'm about to see if Whole Foods will exchange the bottle of Spirulina or just pick up another one.  I'm placing an order with Vitacost for more Chlorella and using the bottle I had intended to send back.

I will not stop being a Greenie because my health has benefitted greatly from it.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

sohoapt said:


> When are we going to see those pics, LD?
> 
> Still on the chlorella train - taking 3 grams or so, recently added spirulina.


 
I haven't taken any lately as I'm still doing the whole low/no manipulation braided thing. It's just corn rows, nothing special.  I really want to mix it up a little but I'm trying to commit to little manipulation. I want to do twists and stuff but I know I'll be doing more manipulation than if I just do cornrows every couple of weeks).  I don't want to use heat unless I'm cutting it.  The last time I cut it was in March and I did a couple inches then, so I've cut a good five inches total!  But seeing how fast it's catching up, I was brave enough to take it off (in march two and now three inches). Didn't think of taking any pics as it was a hair cut. But I guess I should do some to document.

 I will take pics at my next hair cut which will be Nov (I'm doing the whole cut by moon cycle fertile thing too).  As I have to flat iron, I'll do some more then.   As I have lots of layers that I'm trying to catch up, I hope I'll be happier with my progress by then, and most of it will be caught up but we'll see!

I will say my hair is a lot thicker (or rather denser. I did a test for thickness and though my strands are fine I have tons of them!).  Also my hair grows really fast I've found with top nutrition.  I'm throughly satisfied with chlorella. I think something that could've taken two years or more, will probably take less than a year  to a year(catching up layers) so I'm quite pleased.  And that will include my nape which was already shorter than the rest of the hair and catching up.  
I'll keep you all in the loop and also when I post pics again.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

january noir said:


> *Today is my 21st week (5.25 months)*
> 
> *I started taking Chlorella on 3/22/09* @ 2g and quickly increased to 6g then went straight to 12g after a week at 6g.
> 
> I cracked open my 3rd 16oz container of Source Naturals Powder AND still on 12g per day. I've also gone through 2 boxes of the Source Naturals pills.
> 
> I try not to think about the time that has elapsed and just keep going.
> 
> 
> I haven't had a breakout in several weeks now and my skin looks good. I even stopped using foundation, just my Erno Laszlo Shake-it to control shine. I gave my Proactive to my SO and I had been using that more than 10 yrs (it worked when nothing else did for me).
> As for hair growth, it appears to be the same, but overall the health of my hair is great, but that may be because I'm a member of LHCF.
> My nails grow fast but in a weird way and I rarely have breaks - the nail is more flexible, yet strong. I have to file them often to keep them nice especially since I only wear nail polish for special occasions.
> Detox symptoms (or what I think are detox symptoms) are surprising. My arms ache like I have arthritis and this weekend I have an irritated eye. The eye discharged this one glob of stuff and hasn't done it since and my eye was red. This morning it's cleared up a bit and now it's no longer irritated. I thought it was pink eye, but it's not. It may just be from my contacts so I'm wearing my glasses for the rest of the week to see. My arms are not as achy as they were a week or so ago too, but still do when I lift heavy objects.
> My BMs are not deep, deep green every single day, but for the most part I'm solidly green unless I drink my carrot and beet juice combo.
> So that's my report for now.


 
That seems like an excellent report to me.  My mom and I noticed growth faster but I have a friend who didn't jump on the bandwagon until April and is now just noticing extra growth but her skin is AMAZING. There are just so many benefits to this stuff that its worth taking.

And no foundation? That's fabulous. Congratulations!


----------



## rainforestfoods.co.uk

luckiestdestiny said:


> I want a discount! What about us here in the U.S?
> 
> Oh well.



Hi,

We can also post to the US.  Please send me a message and I can work out some costs for you 

Regards,
Lucy.


----------



## MissK7

i've been taking this since may, my eyelashes and nails definitely grew and my face was glowy. my supply ran out so i stopped for about 3 weeks but i just bought it again last week and am back to it!!!! you know i really took for granted that my poo stopped smelling during thse months lol whe it started smelling again i was like omg i need that chlorella. anyway happy to be back on it and if taking it for 2 months had the result it did , i cant wait to see what prolonged usage will do!!!!


----------



## phyl73

Bumping....


----------



## Kurlee

i love chlorella but it makes me bloat. I'm only at 3g


----------



## winnettag

I will be picking some of this up ASAP!
Subscribing.


----------



## Sharpened

*Short update*

I'm on week seven and I have been maintaining one tsp (2g) for the past two weeks. I will up it to 1.5 tsp when I receive my 1k container from Vitacost. I ran out of the Jarrow's and had to use my children's Chlorenergy yesterday.  Ugh, instead of going green, I ran green! Whatever you do, don't mix brands! *shudder*

Good
-I'm clipping my nails a week sooner than I usually have to.
-My taste towards vegetables has improved.
-I wake up before the alarm.
-Acne has decreased.

Bad
-No weight loss yet.
-A small amount of junk food makes my tummy rebel against it.
-The patch of eczema is threatening to return meaning I really need to detox.

I am also taking MSM (3g) daily and will increase to 4-5g soon. I do think the chlorella is keeping the drastic detox symptoms from the MSM in check.

I'm not going to check my hair growth for a while. I lost half my length from a bad cut and correction. erplexed


----------



## phyl73

This thread popped back up right on time for me. I was having all types of problems with my digestion. I use to be very regular but about a month ago I started having some type of nerve damage in my right leg. It started with the toe next to the pinky toe and slowly spread up my leg over the course of a month. I went to the doctor and was told my b12 count was extremely low so I had to start talking shots but it is too expensive so I got the drops instead. My leg is still numb in places but I guess it is recovering. 

I read this thread and starting taking 3g a day. I could tell it wad doing something good for ne but I was still backed up. I get a colonic once a month but when I went in I could tell I was backed up. Really really badly. I started to panic because I know it has something to do with the problem I'm having with my leg. I started getting hip baths at the spa and I took some smooth move tea. It helped but looking at my stomach I could tell something was still wrong. I read some more of the thread and added more fiber to my diet. Brown rice and lentil soup. It's very tasty and filling. 

I ordered the kilogram of chlorella and got it Friday.  I uped my intake to 9 grams by adding if to my naked green juice or the trader joes brand. The next day, whoosh!  I felt like everything that was causing me pain and discomfort was flushed out!  I still have sone numbness in my leg but nothing like before. I think once I'm regular again my nerve function will return. Thank God for this thread. 

I will keep you all updated as I see changes. Oh and a bonus, my eyelashes are getting thicker. I can wait until I have lashes like Bambi's mother. My nails were already hard but now they are indestructable!


----------



## Sharpened

_Ladies in the UK may want to stock up!_*

Chlorella: the superfood that helps fight disease*

* Chlorella is an oriental algae that should be a stock item in our medicine    cabinets.   *

                                                    By Victoria Lambert 
                     Published: 7:00AM BST 17 Aug 2009







                                      New research from Japan suggests that this green algae could be effective in fighting major lifestyle diseases                     Photo: GETTY                     

You wouldn't exactly call chlorella an overnight success. The health benefits    of the green algae that grows in freshwater ponds in the Far East have so    far been limited to those in the know, and its progress to British medicine    cabinets has been slow. Since it became available in tablet form in the UK    three years ago, it has achieved an almost cultish appreciation as a    superfood, but now scientific research could catapult it into the mainstream

  New research from Japan suggests that this green algae could be effective in    fighting major lifestyle diseases. It has been shown to *reduce body-fat    percentage and blood-glucose levels and help those suffering from Type 2    diabetes, obesity or heart disease. Its benefits include boosting energy,    aiding digestion and fighting depression. *

  What excited the scientists, including the notable Carnegie Institute in    Washington DC, was that this green algae proved to be almost a dream food.    It is packed with protein – *twice as much as spinach – and about 38 times    the quantity of soybeans, and 55 times that of rice*. It also contains nine    essential amino acids, as well as vitamins and minerals. 

  These are the latest in a long line of health claims – ranging from boosting    the immune system in cancer patients to improving the symptoms of irritable    bowel syndrome. 

  Chlorella is a tiny, unicellular green algae, three to eight micrometres in    diameter, which when grown in large quantities in South East Asia and    Australia gives lakes and rivers a green tint. Before being used as a    supplement, it must be gathered, dried to a paste, crushed to a fine emerald    green powder, and converted to tiny, soft, crumbly tablets, which smell    vaguely of the sea.

  Although chlorella was discovered by a Dutch microbiologist in 1890 and    studied as a potential protein source by German scientists, it wasn't until    after the Second World War that the reality of food shortages, combined with    the expectation of a population boom, led to bureaucrats globally examining    chlorella in the hope that it could be used to feed the masses cheaply –    this proved uneconomic. Later, NASA studied it with a view to feeding it to    astronauts, and perhaps growing it on space stations. 

*It is currently being used in the UK to help cancer patients*. Nadia Brydon,    senior therapist in complementary medicine at Breast Cancer Haven, the    charity that supplies integrated health care to support women with breast    cancer, is convinced it is an important food source with many health    benefits. 

  "So many of us eat a calorie-dense, nutritionally-deficient diet that it is    no wonder we're all getting sick and tired all the time," she says. 

  Nadia says chlorella is a great way of taking on magnesium, which can be found    in green vegetables. "*Magnesium is one of nature's antidepressants* and    helps us cope with stress. One of our best sources is from chlorophyll in    green plants – and chlorella is bursting with that," she says. 

  Nadia also believes chlorella is highly protective against toxins. "We    are bombarded with chemicals in pesticides and fungicides; chlorella helps    to get them out of the body. *It is a fantastic detoxifier and deodorant*." 

  Tests have shown that chlorella stimulates the *growth of probiotic or friendly    bacteria, and its cell walls absorb toxins within the intestine and    encourage peristalsis – the muscular contraction that moves material through    the bowels – preventing constipation and toxic material in the stool being    reabsorbed into the bloodstream*. 

  As it is a natural food, chlorella is safe for most people to take; but one    exception seems to be those who are prescribed warfarin. This is because    *chlorella contains vitamin K1, which is important in helping blood clotting*    – the very opposite of warfarin, which acts as an anticoagulant. 

  But it's not just the alternative medicine fraternity who are fans. Prof    Randall Merchant, professor of Neurosurgery and Anatomy at Virginia    Commonwealth University, in the US, has been involved in research into brain    tumours, traumatic brain injury, and stroke. In 1986, he began clinical    trials, funded by chlorella producer Sun Chlorella 'A', into whether the    algae might boost a patient's immune system. 

  "Fascinating," is how he describes the results. "It didn't make    brain tumours go away or shrink, so it didn't cure the cancer, but it did    help the patients by boosting their immune system so that they resisted    opportunistic infections." 

  Since then, Prof Merchant has performed clinical trials to test whether    chlorella could be useful in helping with chronic conditions such as    fibromyalgia, ulcerative colitis and hypertension. In the first two trials,    his team found that "patients' symptoms diminished quite nicely". *   For hypertension, the results were more dramatic; while it lowered blood    pressure in about 50 per cent of cases, which was promising, the studies    showed that it also significantly lowered serum cholesterol*. 

  In 2008, he examined the effects chlorella has on those with metabolic    syndrome – the collection of symptoms that often lead to the cells in our    bodies becoming less sensitive to insulin, and therefore a precursor to    diabetes. 

  Prof Merchant says: "*It seems that chlorella turns on the genes that control    the way insulin is normally used by the cells in the body.* This research    shows that chlorella could in theory help correct the problems of metabolic    syndrome. It is not a magic bullet, but taking it is one other preventive    thing you can do, like exercise or watching your diet." 

_• _Wakasa Gold costs £89.95 per litre (about 30 days' supply); Sun    Chlorella 'A' costs £19.95 for 300 tablets (20 to 30 days' supply). Both are    available from www.SunChlorella.co.uk


----------



## DDTexlaxed

I love chlorella! With it, my insomnia has disappeared! I sleep thru the night and wake up refreshed! I take the VS super chlorella. I will never run out! When I didn't take it, I did not sleep soundly as I do. I only take one pill. It is 1000 MG. I have no side effects other than energy to burn and being able to sleep thru my hubby's snoring!​


----------



## Jaxhair

UK ladies! We've now got Yaeyama chlorella here, and there's a fabby discount code! Just saved myself nearly £60 buying both chlorella and spirulina to last me the next 5-6 months!!!!
Chlorella

Spirulina. Use discount code at check out:eb25silverbox


----------



## winnettag

Are there any powders or tablets that come with Chlorella AND Spirulina together?  
If they work so well together why can't I find any that already come with them both?
I was being lazy and hoping I wouldn't have to buy and mix up more than one ingredient 
I know, I know.....I need to stop being lazy.

I found some pills here: 
http://www.watershed.net/category/CnsMix/
but they're a 50/50 mix and I heard the ratio should be 2:1, using twice as much spirulina than chlorella.....  or does that not matter so much?


----------



## winnettag

bumping.... anyone?


----------



## NorthernCalGal

I'm heading to the health food store right now, will check the shelves and let you know a brand if it exists. Off to buy coconut oil I go...


----------



## mariofmagdal

Still on track with Chlorella/Spirulina. I have enjoyed browsing through the thread catching up on the latest with all the Greenettes. Wonderful testimonials. Green for LIFE!
Have a great day ladies!


----------



## MeechUK

I have been using the Original Source Chlorella and I am at about 5gms per day. It has really helped with my energy levels and I am getting a good nights sleep. My nails are rock hard and my hair seems to be shedding a lot but retaining length. I would like to introduce Spirulina but I am very wary. Any suggestions anyone?


----------



## NorthernCalGal

Winnettag: It seems the problem with doing the green mixed powders is many are not specific on the amount of chlorella/spirulina in the ingredients or the amounts are low with lots of other fillers. I found the following on the health store shelves:  Green Superfood, Vitamineral Green, Earth Source Greens & More, Super Green & Super Fruit Blend by Blender Culture. Maybe their website might give more specific serving amounts.


----------



## NorthernCalGal

MeechUK said:


> I have been using the Original Source Chlorella and I am at about 5gms per day. It has really helped with my energy levels and I am getting a good nights sleep. My nails are rock hard and my hair seems to be shedding a lot but retaining length. I would like to introduce Spirulina but I am very wary. Any suggestions anyone?


 
Do you believe the spirulina is the cause of the shedding? Is that a side effect I missed. I meant chlorella, not spirulina.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

NorthernCalGal said:


> Do you believe the spirulina is the cause of the shedding? Is that a side effect I missed. I meant chlorella, not spirulina.


 
You say at the end, you meant chlorella. I'd say nothing that I've researched points to this. So you may want to identify what else could cause shedding if that is the case. Also no reports in the past almost seven months in this thread. Hey ANYTHING is possible, but I think it's highly unlikely. HTH!


Good to see everyone is still taking chlorella! Love this stuff.


----------



## winnettag

NorthernCalGal said:


> Winnettag: It seems the problem with doing the green mixed powders is many are not specific on the amount of chlorella/spirulina in the ingredients or the amounts are low with lots of other fillers. I found the following on the health store shelves: Green Superfood, Vitamineral Green, Earth Source Greens & More, Super Green & Super Fruit Blend by Blender Culture. Maybe their website might give more specific serving amounts.


 

Thanks!  I'll research these brands.
I probably will end up buying chlorella and spirulina separately so I don't get all the fillers.


----------



## CurlyMoo

Is anyone seeing any significant hair growth thus far?


----------



## sharifeh

anyone taking the whole foods brand chlorella and spirulina?
I just bought those today, with all of these side effect e-mails, I am very scared


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Jaxhair said:


> UK ladies! We've now got Yaeyama chlorella here, and there's a fabby discount code! Just saved myself nearly £60 buying both chlorella and spirulina to last me the next 5-6 months!!!!
> Chlorella
> 
> Spirulina. Use discount code at check out:eb25silverbox


 
They've been selling these on Ebay or months, The seller coul not answer several questions that I asked so I gave them a miss!!

Glad to see you saved so much momey!


----------



## I AM...

I love love love Chlorella.  I have maintained weight and lost as well. I mean I am exercising as well but I still eat whatever I like. My hair is thicker and more managable. I BC on 6/1/09 and am seeing excellent results. I have been at 9 grams for  3 months & I am green. I highly recommend this product. Let's grow ladies


----------



## Ltown

I had to stop taking it something in it is making me itch too bad to bad I can't give here.


----------



## Sharpened

sharifeh said:


> anyone taking the whole foods brand chlorella and spirulina?
> I just bought those today, with all of these side effect e-mails, I am very scared



Is it a powder or pills? Just take the smallest dose you can for a week or two and document what happens.

A ganglion cyst covered by a dark patch had developed on the back of my wrist, probably from hours of propping up my head whilst net surfing (yeah, don't do that). The bump has flattened considerably and the skin is a shade away from its normal color. Amazing...

I am taking a teaspoon in the morning and evening (8g total). I think I will stay at this amount for a while. When I decided to do a major detox, I'll bump it up to 3 tablespoon (36g) daily.


----------



## babydollhair

Still on the chlorella. Rolling with sun chlorella this time. granules, i did think i was getting capsules, but thats ok. I know my skin was looking great soon after. I put it in my protein shake, monster milk.


----------



## Kurlee

i'm taking a break from it. No matter how low the dosage, I bloat like hell.  As soon as i stop taking it, it literally looks like I have dropped a good 5-10 in a matter of a few days.


----------



## dplyrooted

I've been taking chlorella now since April faithfully.  At one time I added spurilina, but I was having too many issues with that, acne, eczema, flu like symptoms, that I just cut back down to just chlorella, 3g.  I've tried to increase to an additional 1/8th of a tsp, but I keep having acne reactions, so I go back to where it is safe, 3g.
I now have the sheen on my face now! I still have skin issues, but they are getting better slowly, I take a digestive enzyme, and I've been trying to do a better job of drinking more water I know that will help.  I don't have more energy, I'm still tired, but I wake up now in the mornings without an alarm clock, even when I don't have anywhere to go. I'm green.  I was having some constipation issues at the higher dose, but now I go like clockwork.


----------



## browniemiss

sharifeh said:


> anyone taking the whole foods brand chlorella and spirulina?
> I just bought those today, with all of these side effect e-mails, I am very scared



I would love to hear about your experience thus far! I just purchased Whole Foods brand of Spirulina pills. I plan to get the Chlorella in a few days.


----------



## TexturedTresses

Bump.......


----------



## HealthyHair2007

Hey everyone,
I haven't checked in for a few months. Things are going well. I can't really tell what the CHL is doing for my hair, but my overall health has been great. I haven't lost any weight...lol, but I just have an overall better feeling in my gut... if you know what I mean. Anyone with digestive problems will understand. 
I plan on taking this for a very long time. I am hooked for life.....
Cheers ladies.


----------



## winnettag

I just got my Chlorella on Saturday and took it today mixed with diluted Green Machine.  It's waay darker than I was expecting it to be.  It smells very "vegetabley" but it doesn't taste bad.  Kind of grainy though.

I can't wait to see what kind of results I get!


----------



## mariofmagdal

winnettag said:


> I just got my Chlorella on Saturday and took it today mixed with diluted Green Machine.  It's waay darker than I was expecting it to be.  It smells very "vegetabley" but it doesn't taste bad.  Kind of grainy though.
> 
> I can't wait to see what kind of results I get!



Congratulations on your decision to go green! Hope you find success, Green is GREAT!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Still On The Chlorella Train


----------



## soonergirl

winnettag said:


> I just got my Chlorella on Saturday and took it today mixed with diluted Green Machine. It's waay darker than I was expecting it to be. It smells very "vegetabley" but it doesn't taste bad. Kind of grainy though.
> 
> I can't wait to see what kind of results I get!


 

I have found my solution to the grainyness is to mix the powder with the drink of choice, stir and let sit for a few minutes, then stir again and drink... Good luck!


----------



## winnettag

soonergirl said:


> I have found my solution to the grainyness is to mix the powder with the drink of choice, stir and let sit for a few minutes, then stir again and drink... Good luck!


 
Hmmm....I'll try this. Thanks!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

So I was taking a chlorella hiatus after the multiple GI upsets it caused.  I tried taking the unopen bottle of chlorella and had such violent emesis that I wasn't sure what was wrong with me.  I have been scared to take it again for fear of how my stomach will react to it.  I've tried it on an empty stomach, after a meal and after the first 2.5wks my body has rejected it.  

I don't know if its the cummulative effects of the chlorella or the combination of my daily vitamins with the chlorella.  Thinking this weekend of starting again on a totally empty stomach and see what happens.  I felt better when I was taking it but I can't afford to lose weight because nothing is staying down.  Any advice/suggestions are welcomed.  TIA


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> So I was taking a chlorella hiatus after the multiple GI upsets it caused. I tried taking the unopen bottle of chlorella and had such violent emesis that I wasn't sure what was wrong with me. I have been scared to take it again for fear of how my stomach will react to it. I've tried it on an empty stomach, after a meal and after the first 2.5wks my body has rejected it.
> 
> I don't know if its the cummulative effects of the chlorella or the combination of my daily vitamins with the chlorella. Thinking this weekend of starting again on a totally empty stomach and see what happens. I felt better when I was taking it but I can't afford to lose weight because nothing is staying down. Any advice/suggestions are welcomed. TIA


 Just try to take the smallest amount possible, make sure it's yaeyama or japanese and NOT chinese.  Also adjust with your vits.  If you are still having problems you may be allergic. A small percentage could be just like with any other food. If that's the case then sadly you must just stop taking the chlorella.HTH


----------



## Lebiya

BUMP!!!!


How are you ladies doing


----------



## I *Am* Not* My* Hair

still green>>>


----------



## CurlyMoo

Thinking about getting some pills in a few days instead of the powder I was taking.


----------



## phyl73

Still VERY green.  I have found I am able to go all day without hunger painges if I drink my green juice in the morning with extra chlorella mixed in it.  I was mixing it in Naked green machine, but then it became too sweet to me so I changed to Bolthouse green juice.  I like it much better.  I mix 3 teaspoon of powdered chlorella in a 32 oz bottle and drink it all day.  I finally make myself eat around 6 or so and then I get full very quickly.  I had a few really red pimples on my face which is very unusual for me.  I rarely get them so this was a really big deal.  I think this only happened because I am doing Infrared treatments as well for detox purposes.  I'm so glad I opened this post and started incorporating this into my diet.


----------



## phyl73

CurlyMoo said:


> Thinking about getting some pills in a few days instead of the powder I was taking.


 

If I may ask, why?


----------



## Lita

Still green bm..Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Kurlee

had to stop. Was making me gain too much weight, even at extremely low levels (2g) and taking it for many months.  Since I stopped, I lost five pounds and have not done anything to intentionally lose weight than what I was doing while I taking chlorella. I think maybe my body doesn't like supplements. The only thing I can take without blowing up is biotin with b complex and EFA's (EPO). I can take those without excessive bloating and weight gain.


----------



## lillylovely

Hey all, - just a quick update - I have been taking Chlorella for 4 months now. I have changed the way I take Chlorella I take it as part of my egg shake, I blend:

1 cup rice/oat milk
2 scoops Solgar lecithin granules
heap of omega sprinkle seeds
3 Tbsp raw wheat germ
1 raw organic egg
12g chlorella
1/2 banana
1/2 pear or apple (with pips)

I have this for breakfast everyday. I usually don't need to eat until lunch time which allows all the vitamins and minerals in the egg shake to do its thing in my body.  Now all I need to do is take biotin regularly ( to counteract the negative effect on hair of egg whites)

I stopped taking spirulina - I couldn't take the odour or taste - may start again but with the tablets.

What I love about Chlorella and I know is down to Chlorella and nothing else  - the lovely skin, the fact I have eyelashes and eyebrows, the clean mouth and body feeling in the morning - before washing. Waking up early and not feeling tired. Easier BM and lack of stinky odour!  

Mind you I am vegetarian, I avoid sugar and white flour (diabetes prevalent in my family) and caffeine and try to eat as healthy as I can throughout the day.

My 3c/4a natural hair is still only about 7" (2" - 7" in one year) but I'm not worried - my hair will grow just need to look after my ends to keep the length.  I got a growth spurt when I first started taking Chlorella but it has since calmed down. Chlorella for me is much more than growing my hair, I am healthier, slimmer and more beautiful as a result - APL will happen.


----------



## soonergirl

Hey ladies just bumping our thread!!!! Still green, still taking yaeyama chlorella pills and earthrise spirulina (thanks mario)... My skin is so amazing I cannot believe the texture and clearness of the skin on my face... My hair is hanging in too hoping to make mbl by next summer woot-woot...Keep up the good health ladies!!


----------



## soonergirl

soonergirl said:


> Hey ladies just bumping our thread!!!! Still green, still taking yaeyama chlorella pills and earthrise spirulina (thanks mario)... My skin is so amazing I cannot believe the texture and clearness of the skin on my face... My hair is hanging in too hoping to make mbl by next summer woot-woot...Keep up the good health ladies!!


 Oh yea, my weight has finally gotten down to my desired level.. Im sorry no changes ladies it has to be the chlorella/spriulina as I have done nothing else.. and of course a lot of water. Blessings!!


----------



## mariofmagdal

Still GREEN and loving it! Weight up and down due to meds, but I should be able to get back to norm soon. Hair is back on track, I think the meds were causing a little disruption. I have had some growth, I contribute it to being green and baggying. 

Hope everyone is well being GREEN!


----------



## NuBraveHeart

ok, so i fell off the wagon for some time, about 4 weeks or 5 weeks.  i was just being lazy i suppose.  then my skin started looking HORRIBLE. i actually wasn't taking ANY supplements at the time.  so i started back on my game about a week and a half ago.  this time, no beginning or detoxing breakouts. needless to say, i did start with 1.5g per day with either carrot juice or a naked green.  upped to 3g this week (drink in the morn, drink in the eve). skin is clearing up, and i went ahead and ordered more of the yaemeya powder from iherb two days ago, cuz the 8oz container is about gone now, and i don't want a lapse.  BMs are back to normal and slightly green already.

also, since i started back, i've noticed that my watch that i wear daily, is loose on my wrist and sometimes i find the face of the watch turned around to the front of my wrist, as opposed to the back where watches normally sit.  this never happens. i hope this means i am losing weight. anyway, that's the status.  not noticing anything significant with my hair, as i have been in cornrows and twists since june. so i can't really tell anyway.

wish me luck!


----------



## nc cutie

Hey just an update. I am now on 5 grams of chlorella again. I had lowered my dosage. I am now taking vitamin D,B12 ,spirulina and hair skin and nails from walmart. My pants are falling off. I had a minor setback--fiboid and thyroid trouble this summer-but I am back on track.Just Happy to be green again.


----------



## lucea

luckiestdestiny said:


> I haven't taken any lately as I'm still doing the whole low/no manipulation braided thing. It's just corn rows, nothing special.  I really want to mix it up a little but I'm trying to commit to little manipulation. I want to do twists and stuff but I know I'll be doing more manipulation than if I just do cornrows every couple of weeks).  I don't want to use heat unless I'm cutting it.  The last time I cut it was in March and I did a couple inches then, so I've cut a good five inches total!  But seeing how fast it's catching up, I was brave enough to take it off (in march two and now three inches). Didn't think of taking any pics as it was a hair cut. But I guess I should do some to document.
> 
> I will take pics at my next hair cut which will be Nov (I'm doing the whole cut by moon cycle fertile thing too).  As I have to flat iron, I'll do some more then.   As I have lots of layers that I'm trying to catch up, I hope I'll be happier with my progress by then, and most of it will be caught up but we'll see!
> 
> I will say my hair is a lot thicker (or rather denser. I did a test for thickness and though my strands are fine I have tons of them!).  Also my hair grows really fast I've found with top nutrition.  I'm throughly satisfied with chlorella. I think something that could've taken two years or more, will probably take less than a year  to a year(catching up layers) so I'm quite pleased.  And that will include my nape which was already shorter than the rest of the hair and catching up.
> I'll keep you all in the loop and also when I post pics again.



Sorry to be so late responding. It seems I can never get this thread to load. 

I think CHL has helped with growth as well, but it's impossible to really tell b/c I use topicals and haven't straigthened since March  - started CHL in April.

I'm sure those layers will be gone in no time, LD. I do think nutrition makes a huge difference. I need to start buying veggies, instead of relying on the Naked Juice/Odwalla green drinks, lol.

What's the cut by the moon cycle thing? Do tell.


----------



## Platinum

I fell off of Chlorella big time. I noticed that my NG isn't growing in as fast now. So I'm back on Chlorella. I'll probably start with 2 grams and go up from there.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

sohoapt said:


> Sorry to be so late responding. It seems I can never get this thread to load.
> 
> I think CHL has helped with growth as well, but it's impossible to really tell b/c I use topicals and haven't straigthened since March - started CHL in April.
> 
> I'm sure those layers will be gone in no time, LD. I do think nutrition makes a huge difference. I need to start buying veggies, instead of relying on the Naked Juice/Odwalla green drinks, lol.
> 
> What's the cut by the moon cycle thing? Do tell.


 
Oh it's just the phases of the moon. There are some threas on it.  There is no scientific breakthrough with it or anything like that. It's more superstition but I notice those who follow it have long thick hair. Lucia does here in the forum for one.  The next fertile is the new moon in scorpio. You can find out about that in the farmer's almanac.  

I just figured why not? What harm will it do? I'll do it by the phase of the moon only when it needs to be cut, though. But I'm just doing it for fun and as an experiment.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Platinum said:


> I fell off of Chlorella big time. I noticed that my NG isn't growing in as fast now. So I'm back on Chlorella. I'll probably start with 2 grams and go up from there.


 
Glad you're back.  Welcome!  Still loving being green.


----------



## JollyGal

I really don't know how I missed this gigantic and positive thread .

I want to start taking right away.

Anyone use korean chlorella?
http://www.chlorella.co.uk/
In the UK we have a supplier of korean chlorella but I don't know if it's as good as the japanese.
It claims that vulgaris is a better strain compared to Pyrenoidosa and Spirulina. Can anyone back this up?

I'm hoping to convert my whole family. We already take ACV so I can only imagine the added benefits of the miracle green stuff.

Thanks OP for the wonderful information and ladies thank you for posting your results and experiences


----------



## Lebiya

I'm still consistent on the Chlorella route, I aint neva giving up..CHL 4 Life! 

Not only WILL I make waist next, I also want to fight the swine flu so I'm increasing my dosage and water in take to 64oz. I also take Spirulina and a greens mix - and after hearing about how wonderful honey and cinnamon is, I started adding cinnamon and will add the honey soon. I drink this blend first thing in the morning. I will also be adding 120g of protein daily to my diet and try to exercise more.


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City

I could literally only get through the first 24 pages... the chlorella is brand new to me, I did another search on chlorella and the side effects it was giving some women and I think i may have to pass on that. I can't remember the name of the thread but I was all excited to try it until....
... and I definitely don't want to have an episode like many chlorella ex-users.


----------



## Sapphire_chic

restarted chlorella again lol hopefully the last time i'll temporarily stop. my skin gets soooo bad when i stop chlorella..can't wait for it to clear up


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Nappy_in_the_City said:


> I could literally only get through the first 24 pages... the chlorella is brand new to me, I did another search on chlorella and the side effects it was giving some women and I think i may have to pass on that. I can't remember the name of the thread but I was all excited to try it until....
> ... and I definitely don't want to have an episode like many chlorella ex-users.


Interesting. This is a HUGE thread. There are tons of people taking it, and only a small amount with side effects. Just like there are allergies to eggs...you don't rule out eggs do you unless you have an allergy?  You should at least give it a try. If you follow the rules on post #1 and #2 in the quick start guide you will rule out some of those episodes so to speak. Alot of people try to JUMP in, instead of taking a lower recommended amount and building up. If you follow the guide, you should be in excellent shape. If you have an allergy, would be the only time that chlorella wouldn't work for you and of course you should discontinue.  Hopefully you'll give it a try.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

sunhun said:


> I really don't know how I missed this gigantic and positive thread .
> 
> I want to start taking right away.
> 
> Anyone use korean chlorella?
> http://www.chlorella.co.uk/
> In the UK we have a supplier of korean chlorella but I don't know if it's as good as the japanese.
> It claims that vulgaris is a better strain compared to Pyrenoidosa and Spirulina. Can anyone back this up?
> 
> I'm hoping to convert my whole family. We already take ACV so I can only imagine the added benefits of the miracle green stuff.
> 
> Thanks OP for the wonderful information and ladies thank you for posting your results and experiences


Uhm...you should read post #1 and #2 as it is a quick start guide that we made for those new to chlorella. I would say NO because Japanese is recommended. I know that some chinese can be tainted and so that is a no no. I would not risk Korean...it could be okay, or could not be...so why risk it?  There is a poll at the top that shows the common ones to use, and post #1 and #2 should get you started. HTH!


----------



## mariofmagdal

luckiestdestiny said:


> Interesting. This is a HUGE thread. There are tons of people taking it, and only a small amount with side effects. Just like there are allergies to eggs...you don't rule out eggs do you unless you have an allergy?  You should at least give it a try. If you follow the rules on post #1 and #2 in the quick start guide you will rule out some of those episodes so to speak. Alot of people try to JUMP in, instead of taking a lower recommended amount and building up. If you follow the guide, you should be in excellent shape. If you have an allergy, would be the only time that chlorella wouldn't work for you and of course you should discontinue.  Hopefully you'll give it a try.



Right LD. Some ex-users were not willing to allow the detox to happen. Some took those affects as allergic reactions and scared off quite a few. If you read the entry threads as LD said and google the benefits of Chlorella, you may have great results like the majority of us. GREEN is great!


----------



## luvmesumhair

Still taking Chlorella!  Gone green and loving it!  

The only problem is that I am STILL having problems doing #2.  :-/  So I have to drink _Smooth Move _tea to get going.  Sad.


----------



## soonergirl

mariofmagdal said:


> Right LD. Some ex-users were not willing to allow the detox to happen. Some took those affects as allergic reactions and scared off quite a few. If you read the entry threads as LD said and google the benefits of Chlorella, you may have great results like the majority of us. GREEN is great!


 

Hey there chlorellafactor.com was a great source as well for me.. Chlorella and Spirulina have such great benefits, please give them a try before you decide... Good luck...


----------



## lucea

luckiestdestiny said:


> Oh it's just the phases of the moon. There are some threas on it.  There is no scientific breakthrough with it or anything like that. It's more superstition but I notice those who follow it have long thick hair. Lucia does here in the forum for one.  The next fertile is the new moon in scorpio. You can find out about that in the farmer's almanac.
> 
> I just figured why not? What harm will it do? I'll do it by the phase of the moon only when it needs to be cut, though. But I'm just doing it for fun and as an experiment.



Interesting, will have to look into it...


----------



## justicefighter1913

I think that I'm going to buy some Chlorella today! I've been looking at the thread for a while, but I just didn't make a move.  I know that it has been giving people great results with their hair, but I'm looking for it to help me with my energy levels and general health.  I used to take SuperFoods Green Foods. That stuff was great, but so dang expensive...I even think that it is up to $60.00 now.  To add insult to injury, the package wasn't completely full....ugh.

Alright ladies, wish me luck!

Thanks for this thread LD!


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City

Ok I am going to give it a try, I jotted down the website iherb to order from but if any one has a recommended brand... on a recommended site... with a recommended DISCOUNT! just holla!


----------



## JollyGal

luckiestdestiny said:


> Uhm...you should read post #1 and #2 as it is a quick start guide that we made for those new to chlorella. I would say NO because Japanese is recommended. I know that some chinese can be tainted and so that is a no no. I would not risk Korean...it could be okay, or could not be...so why risk it?  There is a poll at the top that shows the common ones to use, and post #1 and #2 should get you started. HTH!



Yes I read the guide and that brought me to my question about korean chlorella. I'm in the UK and unfortunately we do not have the brands mentioned in the poll. I ordered chlorella by optimum source after reading another UK poster was using this (free delivery too ).
http://www.goodnessdirect.co.uk/cgi...timum_Source_Chlorella_500mg_180_tablets.html

I will report back with my progress. I can't wait to get started (slowly ) the winter season is coming up.

The rainforest brand (uk brand) sounds good too (it's yaeyama).
You're right. It's best not to risk it with korean.

I found a european supplier for euro LHCFers http://chlorella-europe.com/

Thanks for your help LD


----------



## january noir

I'm still on my Chlorella and taking MORE than 12g per day.  It's probably more like 15-18g per day.

What I've changed a week ago is that I no longer use the Bolt House Green Goodness or Naked juices.  *I just use plain water - 16oz.*

I don't know why I thought it needed the juice.  It goes down much better actually than with the thick juice.


----------



## justicefighter1913

january noir said:


> I'm still on my Chlorella and taking MORE than 12g per day. It's probably more like 15-18g per day.
> 
> What I've changed a week ago is that I no longer use the Bolt House Green Goodness or Naked juices. *I just use plain water - 16oz.*
> 
> I don't know why I thought it needed the juice. It goes down much better actually than with the thick juice.


 
OOOh January, doesn't it taste nasty w/o some type of juice?


----------



## Tamrin

After following this thread for while, I broke down and went to vitamin shoppe and got some Chlorella and Spirulina.  I could not find powder I got the 1000mg pills instead I took my first dose a few minutes ago. I pray this works for me.


----------



## yaya24

I am still on chlorella. I have stayed steady on 3-6 grams daily since January. In June I bc'd so as far as hair growth, I cannot comment. But my skin and energy levels are great! I take my dosage 1x a day (in the morning at work) with about 5 ounces of water. I do not take any supplements/ vitamins on the weekend


----------



## thatscuteright

I finished my last bottle last month and I have not been able to get another bottle. I love Chlorella. It did wonders for my skin  I want to try the powder version now. My last version was from Vitamin Shoppe ( 1000 mg)


----------



## january noir

justicefighter1913 said:


> OOOh January, doesn't it taste nasty w/o some type of juice?


Nope.  You can barely taste it in so much water.
I think the "look" of it is worse than the taste of it.


----------



## Lebiya

^ yeah and if you add cinnamon, it actually taste good believe it or not.


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City

I'm wanting to order mine online with a DISCOUNT!


----------



## Firstborn2

I'm sold, I've read as much as I could for this time of morning, I'm going to whole foods today and get me some chlorella tablets and see how that works before I buy the powder form, thanks ladies for your testimonys


----------



## january noir

Yemaya said:


> I finished my last bottle last month and I have not been able to get another bottle. I love Chlorella. *It did wonders for my skin * I want to try the powder version now. My last version was from Vitamin Shoppe ( 1000 mg)



That is the most obvious results for me; it shows in the skin.
I have gotten sooooo many compliments about my skin the last 2 months and it has to be the Chlorella.


----------



## thatscuteright

Where can I order the powder form online with a discount  ?
I went to Whole foods and what they had was too expensive.


----------



## january noir

Yemaya said:


> Where can I order the powder form online with a discount  ?
> I went to Whole foods and what they had was too expensive.



Did you try iHerb.com?


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Yemaya said:


> Where can I order the powder form online with a discount  ?
> I went to Whole foods and what they had was too expensive.


 

i have an iherb code in my siggy.

i'm so worried right now, my cousin has swine flu!  he's not in good shape at all!

he's been taking chlorella for a few weeks..


----------



## Okay

so its best to take in the morning right?
if it gives extra energy..


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City

LANGT said:


> so its best to take in the morning right?
> if it gives extra energy..



also looking for recommended times to take chlorella ...


----------



## Mane Event

I've gone green as well. I'm through the detox process and I'm taking 6,000 mg per day (3,000 in the day and 3,000 at night). *Is there any benefit it taking more? What's the ideal max dosage?*

Btw, I'm down 4lbs in 3 weeks without even trying - no dieting and I cut back on working out b/c of my work schedule. Go Chlorella!


----------



## thatscuteright

So the Source Naturals Yaeyama Powder is the best kind to get ?


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Source Naturals Yaeyama Powder seems to be the best bang for the buck due to the serving size, 1 level teaspoon is 3 grams but I have read that it does not mix well with liquids.


http://www.iherb.com/Source-Naturals-Yaeyama-Chlorella-8-oz-226-8-g/1059?at=0​ 
With the tablets, unless you have 1,000 mg tabs, you have to take a ton of tablets per day to get the 3 grams i.e., 250 mg tablets will mean 12 tablets per day to get a 3 gram serving.

http://blog.watershed.net/2009/05/1...-the-foundation-of-nutrition-of-great-health/

Chlorella: A maintenance dosage of Chlorella is about 3 – 5 grams per day. 

Although you will not see significant changes taking such a small amount of whole food, your body will be getting a broad array of nutrients unlike it has seen before. Since Chlorella is a detoxifying whole food, not a concentrate or extract, a person can eat as much as they desire without any fear of it becoming potentially toxic in any way.

Chlorella is best taken before a meal with probiotics, our friendly bacteria ( *Acidophilus and Bifidus* ). Chlorella causes probiotics to multiply at four times the rate of normal.

Maintenance Dosage: 3 – 5 grams/day
Significant Part of the Diet: 6 – 10 grams/day
Immune System Builder: 11 – 14 grams/day
Primary Source of Protein : 12 – 19 grams/day
Healing Purposes & Heavy Metal Detoxification: 20 – 30+ grams/day

Best before a meal to aid with digestion.




Yemaya said:


> So the Source Naturals Yaeyama Powder is the best kind to get ?


----------



## lotusdream

Thank you for this thread OP! I started taking a green superfoods powder (not chlorella by itself) and I think I may have started using too much and I felt those detox symptoms. I was sick for a couple of days, I thought I was going to die. It made me feel disappointed in the product since it was supposed to boost my immune system and I stopped taking it. Now that I read this I see my body was detoxing and adjusting.


----------



## Adaoba2012

I had ordered the source naturals Chlorella powder and I began taking it and I noticed that I was losing weight and I had more energy. But then my face started breaking out BAD and I fell off. I'm trying to get back on it especially since it sits right on my desk and looks at me everyday..Back to posts 1 and 2 I go..


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I cannot find Jarrows Powder with 950 CGF.  Where are you all finding this version?

I found Jarrows 1,000 g Powder with 2 grams per .5 tsp serving but it's only 240 mg CGF.
http://www.vitacost.com/Jarrow-Formulas-Yaeyama-Chlorella-Powder





Muse said:


> Wait what?! I missed this when I first read your post. 900! You absolutely have to let us know how this one works for you. That's an amazing amount
> 
> ETA: Ok I just looked up the Jarrow's brand on Vitacost and it looks REALLY good! One teaspoon gives you 5g and there's 200 serving plus the 950 CGF for $43.87, to me it's worth it. It also has great reviews and plenty of them.


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City

Any ladies taking chlorella with fish oil and a multivitamin?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Beverly reopened this thread for those that want to keep the information in one place.  Maybe we could use the other one for other means, like quick questions (as CurlyMoo suggested to me), and this one for status updates, changes, and just to touch base...what do you think?  I really liked keeping this one as a home base.  We have the quick start guide in post #1 and #2 so no one gets overwhelmed.


----------



## january noir

Nappy_in_the_City said:


> Any ladies taking chlorella with fish oil and a multivitamin?


 

I still take my other vitamins in addition to my 12-14g of Chlorella:  Multivitamin, Vitamin C, Biotin, Calcium, B-Complex and Fish Oil.


----------



## Sapphire_chic

it's been a week since i've been back on chlorella 3g and my skin is clearing up fantastically! 
hey nappy in the city i take 2g of fish oils but no multivitamins.


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City

Thanks Sapphire! Mine is in the mail on it's way here!!!


----------



## yaya24

I'm glad this was reopened!!


----------



## BlkOnyx488

I am so excited I got my Chlorella today!!

I added it to my protein shakes, just a tsp per 20 oz shakes.

Oh side story, my powder came with a hole in it, and apparently green powder spilled all over my mail man's bag of mail.

He gave me the look like I order green anthrax off EBAY

I am complaining to the company maybe I will get a gree bag out of this


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib

soonergirl said:


> Hey girlie!!! thanks bunches!! your weight loss is very inspirational as well as your mother's health turn around (p.s. I am with her on the southern fried stuff though !! Lucky, would you mind sharing some of your fish recipes (preparation, type of fish) I know I am asking a bunch but I know I am not the only one taking chlorella trying to transition to fish and other seafood.. Thanks


 

Look my favorite is fish fried with Jiffy Cornbread mix- gives such a sweet tasty coating-yummy yummy!!!  And being a southern gal- you must have some grits with that.


----------



## Tybi

Nappy_in_the_City said:


> Any ladies taking chlorella with fish oil and a multivitamin?


 
Me too. I take a children's chewable (Flinstone Complete), a teaspoon of Nordic naturals 3-6-9, and a Tablespoon of Calcium-Magnesium-Vit D every night. 
I feel great!


----------



## winnettag

Is chlorella safe for children?  
My SIL was wondering if she could add it to my 2 year old niece's juice.
TIA!  I googled it but didn't come up with anything concrete.


----------



## Sharpened

winnettag said:


> Is chlorella safe for children?
> My SIL was wondering if she could add it to my 2 year old niece's juice.
> TIA!  I googled it but didn't come up with anything concrete.



200mg * age = recommended dosage according to my children's chlorella pills. I would start at an eighth of a teaspoon and go no higher than half a teaspoon for someone that young.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

winnettag said:


> Is chlorella safe for children?
> My SIL was wondering if she could add it to my 2 year old niece's juice.
> TIA! I googled it but didn't come up with anything concrete.


 
Even with this advice, I'd recommend the previous poster's advice as the child is only 2 years of age. Give the smallest amount possible. 1/8 or 1/4 a teaspoon:​
http://www.healingdaily.com/oral-chelation/chlorella-dosage.htm
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1]*Can chlorella be given to Children:*[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1]Absolutely. In fact, chlorella has been shown to promote rapid growth in children, as well as build in them superior immune systems. Children can take 1/2 to 1/4 the adult dose described above. [/SIZE][/FONT]

-------------------
http://www.naturalhealthweb.com/articles/Perry1.html
 Even children can enjoy the benefit of chlorella by taking a supplement of sun chlorella. The benefit of chlorella for children includes enhanced general well being as well as healing injuries.

---------------
HTH!


----------



## CurlyMoo

I need to get my cat back on Chlorella. He's getting sluggish.


----------



## winnettag

Nymphe said:


> 200mg * age = recommended dosage according to my children's chlorella pills. I would start at an eighth of a teaspoon and go no higher than half a teaspoon for someone that young.


 


luckiestdestiny said:


> Even with this advice, I'd recommend the previous poster's advice as the child is only 2 years of age. Give the smallest amount possible. 1/8 or 1/4 a teaspoon:
> 
> http://www.healingdaily.com/oral-chelation/chlorella-dosage.htm
> [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1]*Can chlorella be given to Children:*[/SIZE][/FONT]
> [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1]Absolutely. In fact, chlorella has been shown to promote rapid growth in children, as well as build in them superior immune systems. Children can take 1/2 to 1/4 the adult dose described above. [/SIZE][/FONT]
> 
> -------------------
> http://www.naturalhealthweb.com/articles/Perry1.html
> Even children can enjoy the benefit of chlorella by taking a supplement of sun chlorella. The benefit of chlorella for children includes enhanced general well being as well as healing injuries.
> 
> ---------------
> HTH!


 

Thank you so much ladies!  
I'm going to have everyone in my house taking chlorella pretty soon!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

CurlyMoo said:


> I need to get my cat back on Chlorella. He's getting sluggish.



My mom's dog Smidget, lady and my dog Cookie are both on it. Smidget just turned twenty.  He has cataracts (as with dogs that age it sometimes happens) and is also slow and sleeps alot. Since put on chlorella he acts years younger, and doesn't need as much sleep.  He still seeps a lot but it isn't all day. I went to visit my mom and he had dirt on his nose when he came in from the back yard after going out to play.  My mom gave him a bath. And I was like what?  He's digging again? He's a daushund known for digging, and he used to love to dig in the yard when he was younger much to my mom's dismay. He's baaaack.  Suffice it to say she's very happy about it though, because she knows he's feeling peppier.  He also has a little bit more pep in his step too.  Cookie's very young and she already has a lot of energy but it's off the charts since chlorella. Also Lady, my  mother's other dog also benefits (she's 12), and her joints don't seem to bother her as much (she used to walk down the stairs really slow, but now it's like she's younger and she just walks down at a normal pace). So I told my mom I'm always going to give my dogs chlorella and she agreed after seeing the results. They each get one pellet a day (lady gets two because she weighs more. They're both miniature dausunds and break the scale at around 12 pounds...well the male smidget is around 16 and Cookie is 12).  

Chlorella is good for animals, children, and people in general...sans those with allergies of course!


----------



## hairedity

^^^
what about for pregnant women?  Do you know about the safety and benefits of taking Chlorella while pregnant?  I know there was some information somewhere in this threat waaaaaaaay back, I searched but can't find it.  TIA.


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City

I've been taking all the notes but I must have skipped past the part when you ladies mention how much of whatever you are drinking with your amount of chlorella. Mine is coming in the mail today. I think I read you should drink 32oz of something with chlorella but I'm so confused.


----------



## justicefighter1913

Hey ladies, I have a wierd question. Can chlorella interfere with your period? Maybe this had already been asked and answered, but sorry.  I was supposed to get mine today( TMI--i know ) and it is always on time. I am far from preggo, so that's not it.  Just wondering!


----------



## JollyGal

I ordered a few days ago and can't wait to get my chlorella. I ordered both the tabs and the powder. Tabs are best for a beginner like me then I can move onto the powder. I went with iherb. I will try the brands in my country when I finish my source naturals

I don't think there is anything wrong with taking fish oil and chlorella.

I have a question...can chlorella be mixed into acidic drinks? Like freshly squeezed lemon juice?
I'm thinking about taking chlorella along with my daily ACV and honey drink but I'm worried about the acid mixing with an alkaline product. Will this make my chlorella weaker?


----------



## joyfullylivinglife

justicefighter1913 said:


> Hey ladies, I have a wierd question. Can chlorella interfere with your period? Maybe this had already been asked and answered, but sorry.  I was supposed to get mine today( TMI--i know ) and it is always on time. I am far from preggo, so that's not it.  Just wondering!



It has happened to several people, including me. Some women mentioned that it helped lighten their flow, too. I was always every 26 days, NEVER late.. But after about a month of taking chlorella regularly, it came 3 days late. Then, after a couple weeks, I spotted for about 5 days. I've never spotted in my life, so I was actually excited to know that the chlorella was shifting something. I actually have my period right now, and this time it came on the 27th day, and is MUCH more comfortable than it has been in the past. No pain, no lethargy, lighter than usual.. pretty pleasant as far as periods go!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

hairedity said:


> ^^^
> what about for pregnant women?  Do you know about the safety and benefits of taking Chlorella while pregnant?  I know there was some information somewhere in this threat waaaaaaaay back, I searched but can't find it.  TIA.



I would take a small amount before increasing just to see how you tolerate it. Use your own judgment in deciding if it's right for you and do some research:

Here's some info this one is from a pregnancy nutrition site:
http://kidsdirect.net/BD/pregnancy/nutrition.htm
The best would be to get all your nutrients       from the food you are eating. This takes some planning and preparation,       and you would be wise to include freshly pressed vegetable juices, wheat       grass juice, herbal teas and fresh, nourishing herbs, and 'natural'       supplements such as *chlorella*, spirulina, and flax seed oil. Eat only       organic, fresh vegetables, whole grains, and protein preferably from       vegetarian sources. Try to eat 70% or more of your food 'raw'.


---------------------
http://www.liebertonline.com/doi/abs/10.1089/jmf.2006.023
In addition, 18 of the 35 women took _Chlorella pyrenoidosa_ (_Chlorella_) supplements during pregnancy, and the effects on dioxin and IgA concentrations in breast milk were investigated. Toxic equivalents were significantly lower in the breast milk of women taking _Chlorella_ tablets than in the Control group (_P_ = .003). These results suggest that _Chlorella_ supplementation by the mother may reduce transfer of dioxins to the child through breast milk. 
-------------------
http://www.wellnessresources.com/tips/articles/chlorella/
A Japanese study with healthy pregnant women found that taking 6,000 mg of chlorella per day during pregnancy significantly   reduced the amount of dioxins in breast milk compared to controls (a 40% reduction). Additionally, the study also showed an added immune benefit in that the sIGA of women taking chlorella was higher in their breast milk – *meaning their children got better quality immune support.*
-------------------------------


----------



## justicefighter1913

Thanks Angie, I wasn't sure if I was just imagining things.


----------



## joyfullylivinglife

justicefighter1913 said:


> Thanks Angie, I wasn't sure if I was just imagining things.



Nope, you're definitely not! 

Gosh, I soooo love this chlorella! My skin glows, I'm losing weight, and I feel full of energy. I started on spirulina tablets last week (powder was too outrageous lol).. I wonder if things will get even better!


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City

Nappy_in_the_City said:


> I've been taking all the notes but I must have skipped past the part when you ladies mention how much of whatever you are drinking with your amount of chlorella. Mine is coming in the mail today. I think I read you should drink 32oz of something with chlorella but I'm so confused.


 
Can some one please help me out?? I just got my Chlorella this weekend and I want to start today but I wasn't sure what to drink with it...or how much of it. I know some people take water... but any other liquid with flavor I would prefer. I am going to head to the store and get a Naked Juice or something. I'm super nervouse so I am going to start on the 1g so far. Thanks girls.


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City

*Update:*
I didn't want to over think anything so I just ran to the store and grabbed a Nake Juice Green Machine... I poured in what looked like 1 teaspoon (I hope that 's not over kill) and I'm 2/3rds done!

I might be hyped up, maybe reading 500+ pages on Chlorella but I seriously feel tingly inside. I look dead to the world yall!! I partied this weekend (BET Hip Hop Awards weekend in Atlanta) and I thought I'd have to curl up in the bathroom corner some where cuz I've been yawning since this morning!!!! I just ate right before drinking this so but I don't know I feel like I just gotta jolt in my pants. :bouncegre Even though I can still feel the heaviness in my eyes, I feel like my mind is all over the place. ... I can't explain it and I damn sure wont be telling my co-workers... they may think it's crack. 

I don't know if it 's the green machine or the Chlorella but between the two... it stinks!!!! Although it really doesn't effect the taste. I kinda like it as long as I don't take a whiff!! :fart:

*Note:* I need to find a cheaper alternative to the Naked Juice.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

My chlorella has not arrived yet.  I ordered from iherb.com on 10/4, it shipped priority mail on 10/6 but was not delivered on 10/9 or 10/10 as expected.  We do get express mail packages on Sundays but it was priority mail & not express.  Mail did not run today because of the holiday so I guess it will finally arrive tomorrow.

I know better now than to order from California when I am on the east coast.  

I did use the $5 off coupon for first time customers but I won't use them again for anything that I want quickly.


----------



## JFemme

Still green....

and loving it....

my skin glow glows, nails are stronger, lashes darker, and I swear I have less gray hair coming in...


----------



## danigurl18

Still green!!!


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City

3rd day green.. no weird side effects yet erplexed...


----------



## naturalmanenyc

It finally arrived.........but I am not gonna be able to drink this stuff with water.  My source naturals powder is deep green and tastes like what I presume pond scum tastes like.

What is everyone using to mix their powder.  And doesn't it make the entire drink taste like the powder?


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I feel you!!  I just held my nose to drink my 8oz of water & 3 tsp of chlorella powder.  I am not gonna be able to drink it unless I cannot smell it.



Nappy_in_the_City said:


> I don't know if it 's the green machine or the Chlorella but between the two... it stinks!!!! Although it really doesn't effect the taste. I kinda like it as long as I don't take a whiff!! :fart:
> 
> *Note:* I need to find a cheaper alternative to the Naked Juice.


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City

Natural... I have been using Naked Juice Green Machine, which is great with chlorella...but I need a more inexpensive alternative.

FYI Naked Juice also has it's own serving of chlorella, I was surprised.


----------



## winnettag

FYI, Bolthouse Farms Green Goodness is a little cheaper than the Naked Juice, practically tastes the same and when the ingredients are compared seems like it's even more beneficial.
I get a 64 oz for $5,88-5.99 and the same size of the Naked is about $10.


----------



## GodivaChocolate

Try Bolthouse or Odwalla (sp?) they are both less expensive and you can buy larger container sizes.


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City

I have switched to Odwalla... but still nothing. Haven't noticed one change since this Monday


----------



## january noir

naturaltobe said:


> I feel you!! I just held my nose to drink my 8oz of water & 3 tsp of chlorella powder. I am not gonna be able to drink it unless I cannot smell it.


 

*Add more water*.   I put my 4 tsps (12g) or more in 16-20 oz. of water.
Barely has a smell and I can't taste anything but water.


----------



## NorthernCalGal

I must have special taste buds. After a few months taking chlorella and spirulina, the taste doesn't bother me anymore. If not for how it cakes up, I would just take it straight and follow with the water. In fact, I do when I'm at home sometimes.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Thanks!  I picked up the bolthouse for $3.99 (32 oz) to try it out and I do like it.  The banana flavor over powers the other ingredients, to me at least.



winnettag said:


> FYI, Bolthouse Farms Green Goodness is a little cheaper than the Naked Juice, practically tastes the same and when the ingredients are compared seems like it's even more beneficial.
> I get a 64 oz for $5,88-5.99 and the same size of the Naked is about $10.


----------



## winnettag

naturaltobe said:


> It finally arrived.........but I am not gonna be able to drink this stuff with water. My source naturals powder is deep green and *tastes like what I presume pond scum tastes like*.
> 
> What is everyone using to mix their powder. And doesn't it make the entire drink taste like the powder?


 




naturaltobe said:


> Thanks! I picked up the bolthouse for $3.99 (32 oz) to try it out and I do like it. The banana flavor over powers the other ingredients, to me at least.


 
You're welcome!


----------



## JollyGal

I just got my chlorella (both tabs and powder) in the post today from iherb  (took 8 days due to system problems with iherb) I'm surprised it came so quickly. The powder smells quite nice. I like damp smells (strange).

Heres to going green
Cheers

Do you think chlorella can help you to get over a hangover quicker?


----------



## JollyGal

naturaltobe said:


> My chlorella has not arrived yet.  I ordered from iherb.com on 10/4, it shipped priority mail on 10/6 but was not delivered on 10/9 or 10/10 as expected.  We do get express mail packages on Sundays but it was priority mail & not express.  Mail did not run today because of the holiday so I guess it will finally arrive tomorrow.
> 
> I know better now than to order from California when I am on the east coast.
> 
> I did use the $5 off coupon for first time customers but I won't use them again for anything that I want quickly.



I had the same problem and my shipping was international. I contacted iherb and they said it was due to system problems. You don't want to hear that kind of excuse as a first time customer . what about vitacost? (they are also having technical problems atm).


----------



## naturalmanenyc

DH tried and likes the Bolthouse Green Goodness too.  Then again, he was drinking Noni Juice for a while which smelled like pigfeet & corn chips to me so Bolthouse is an improvement. 



naturaltobe said:


> Thanks! I picked up the bolthouse for $3.99 (32 oz) to try it out and I do like it. The banana flavor over powers the other ingredients, to me at least.


 
My order took 8 days, but it did not ship out right away (10/4 order, 10/6 ship).  I have only taken 9 grams since Wednesday night (3 grams in the morning and 3 at night) and I have almost "gone green" already so it does work fast or it's the Bolthouse Green Goodness making me nearly green.  I am not sure about the hangover help though.



sunhun said:


> I just got my chlorella (both tabs and powder) in the post today from iherb (took 8 days due to system problems with iherb) I'm surprised it came so quickly. The powder smells quite nice. I like damp smells (strange).
> 
> Heres to going green
> Cheers
> 
> Do you think chlorella can help you to get over a hangover quicker?


 
I intend to order from vitaglo.com next since they are much closer to me than iherb.



sunhun said:


> I had the same problem and my shipping was international. I contacted iherb and they said it was due to system problems. You don't want to hear that kind of excuse as a first time customer . what about vitacost? (they are also having technical problems atm).


----------



## Day Dreamer

What brand of chlorella did you buy? 


sunhun said:


> I just got my chlorella (both tabs and powder) in the post today from iherb (took 8 days due to system problems with iherb) I'm surprised it came so quickly. The powder smells quite nice. I like damp smells (strange).
> 
> Heres to going green
> Cheers
> 
> Do you think chlorella can help you to get over a hangover quicker?


----------



## silkii_locks

Hi Ladies,
For anyone that's interested, I'm selling my Source Naturals Powder in the exchange forum.


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City

Just curious... what were your first noticeable changes/ symptoms/ advantages/ disadvantages when you first started taking Chlorella?

Right now I feel like crap... 3 steps away from  and I am wondering if it is from recently starting Chlorella. Thanks.


----------



## JollyGal

Day Dreamer said:


> What brand of chlorella did you buy?



Source naturals.
The tabs taste like mild corn, chalk  and pond water. 
I'm over my hangover but not as fast as I would've like to be. I also slept a lot but I know why .
Source is the best brand but I found vitacost sells it much cheaper (for the moment).


----------



## JollyGal

Nappy_in_the_City said:


> Just curious... what were your first noticeable changes/ symptoms/ advantages/ disadvantages when you first started taking Chlorella?
> 
> Right now I feel like crap... 3 steps away from  and I am wondering if it is from recently starting Chlorella. Thanks.



I slept a lot but that was after a 48hr bender   my tummy hurts a little (almost like period pains). But I have energy and I feel like I could do another 24 hrs  I will report back after the drank has left the system.

Do you think you could be coming down with something? Our bodies react in different ways to natural products especially if you have a lot of chemicals in your body


----------



## WhipEffectz1

I'm about to jump on this bandwagon.


----------



## justicefighter1913

So far I feel really good. I have a LOAD of energy. I'm taking the chlorella in pill form; Vitamin Shoppe Brand at 1000mg. So far I'm up to 6grams/day.  I hope that I can get up to 10.  I don't think I've gone through any detox symptoms yet b/c my body is pretty much acclaimated to the whole superfoods/ green foods thing.  I used to take the Garden of Life Perfect Foods--great stuff!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Nappy_in_the_City said:


> Just curious... what were your first noticeable changes/ symptoms/ advantages/ disadvantages when you first started taking Chlorella?
> 
> Right now I feel like crap... 3 steps away from  and I am wondering if it is from recently starting Chlorella. Thanks.


 Sounds to me like you are having detox. But Nappy make sure to read post #1 and #2 to make sure that you are only detoxing and not having an allergic reaction.  Each person's symptoms are different and I hope that people will come forward and share theirs. As I went through a detox before starting chlorella (and it was hellish), I must say that I had a smooth ride with chlorella but not everyone does. 

You might also want to adjust your dose which is also covered in post 1 and 2 as well as the quick start guide is there.


----------



## CocoBunny

For the past six months I have been taking *1 tablespoon of Jarrow Chlorella every morning.*

*Am I taking enough chlorella to see any benefits*?  I am green but other than that not a lot of tangible benifits that I can relate directly to chlorella. I am taking it more out of habit now than any benefits. 

A few months ago in a quest for more energy,  I increased my dosage and promptly  gained weight. It might have been a coincidence because around the same time I reintroduced carbs into my diet, but once I reduced the amount of chlorella (carbs stayed) my weight went down.

I am hoping that with the addition of spirulina I can up my chlorella intake and see some much needed weight loss benefits as well as an increase in energy.

Advice and suggestions are needed and appreciated!


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I use Source Naturals powder and 1 teaspoon is 3 grams.  I presume Jarrow is similar in that 1 tablespoon is 9 grams?  

I have not noticed a difference yet in energy levels, but I have only been taking 3 grams in the morning and 3 grams at night since Wednesday.  

This morning I took 6 grams.

Per the first post "As this product is a food, you can take as much as you want. Beginners should take anywhere from 1-3 grams for about a week. If your body responds well, you can begin taking more after that. *A good maintenance dosage is 6-9 grams a day.* If you are dealing with autoimmune disease, cancer and other thyroid issues, as well as other diseases and ailments, then 10 grams or more is recommended until the issues have been resolved. Please note that others can take these amounts too in order to go green but should eventually go to the maintanence dose (unless tackling a particular ailment or if you are vegetarian.In that case you can take higher doses to get all the protein you need in a day)." 




CocoBunny said:


> For the past six months I have been taking *1 tablespoon of Jarrow Chlorella every morning.*
> 
> *Am I taking enough chlorella to see any benefits*? I am green but other than that not a lot of tangible benifits that I can relate directly to chlorella. I am taking it more out of habit now than any benefits.
> 
> A few months ago in a quest for more energy, I increased my dosage and promptly gained weight. It might have been a coincidence because around the same time I reintroduced carbs into my diet, but once I reduced the amount of chlorella (carbs stayed) my weight went down.
> 
> I am hoping that with the addition of spirulina I can up my chlorella intake and see some much needed weight loss benefits as well as an increase in energy.
> 
> Advice and suggestions are needed and appreciated!


----------



## Lebiya

Bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pooks

Great article on the health benefits and detoxifying effects of chlorella from Natural News today: http://www.naturalnews.com/027361_chlorella_detox_food.html


----------



## Sapphire_chic

my local heath store ran out of my preferred tablets so i had to get the powder. i hate it! i feel like its hard to make sure i am using 100% and that its not going down the drain when i wash my glass, i already have to refill my glass like 4 times to make sure i get it all.
Pills are just so much easier. The powder does feel more potent though


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I took a break from chlorella while on a work trip last week, but I was still green for a few days into the trip. I am back to 6 grams but just could not get it down today....even when mixing with my Green Goodness drink. 

I will try again before bed.  Jumping back to 6 grams per day instead of 3 grams after being off for a bit may have been a bad idea.  I felt a bit sick at work on Thursday (dizzy  had to sit down) after having my smoothie with chlorella.  I was also in the bathroom far more than usual.  That is the only difference in my routine other than my cycle is on for the first time since I started with chlorella.erplexed


----------



## Pooks

I've been maintaining at around 5g for the past couple of months, but my diet definitely has not been up to scratch. I intend on upping my daily intake over the next week, I want to see some of the benefits I experienced when first started to manifest again once I start eating a little better.


----------



## alexstin

I've been maintaining at 9-12 gms for a while now. Chlorella for life!


----------



## GodivaChocolate

I love it..I use the Sun and Source Nat. brand..although I prefer Sun. the benefits are great! I had a old scar from the chicken pox on the side of my cheek that has been there for years and since I have been taking the Chlorella it has almost disappeared. It seems to diminish scar tissue. Not sure about the hair yet, still in a protective style, but I will do a length check in December so I'll update. My goal is to increase my dosage from 3 grams to 6 grams a day. Yeah Chlorella!


----------



## Mane Event

So I switched up the brands. I was taking the Now Chlorella tablets (b/c I was being cheap) but I just started Source Naturals Powder...MAJOR DIFFERENCE! It's been about 10 days and my eyelashes are noticeably longer. Not my original motive for switching, just a added bonus!!!

I'm in the Hide Your Hair for 6 months Challenge (ends Dec 15th). I've been taking Chlorella the entire time so hopefully I'll see great growth. I wish I would've started with Source Naturals from day 1


----------



## Lebiya

I REALLLY want to try the source naturals or sun chlorella but they don't come in large sizes like the jarrows...does anyone know where to find the larger size of either the Sun/Source Natrual chlorella?...I'm taking about the 1,000 grams or more. I prefer the Sun chlorella though.


----------



## Tamrin

I want to start taking the powder and Im having a hard time getting the Source Natural off line. I went to vitamin shoppe they do not carry it in the stores near me. I called several others they do not carry it either. I called GNC the stopped carrying it all together. I did not feel like paying for shipping and I wanted it today. Sucks to be me. Ladies in NYC where do you get your Source Natural powdered chlorella?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Tamrin said:


> I want to start taking the powder and Im having a hard time getting the Source Natural off line. I went to vitamin shoppe they do not carry it in the stores near me. I called several others they do not carry it either. I called GNC the stopped carrying it all together. I did not feel like paying for shipping and I wanted it today. Sucks to be me. Ladies in NYC where do you get your Source Natural powdered chlorella?


 I actually order mine online. If I want the pills I go to wholefoods.


----------



## GodivaChocolate

I bought the Source Naturals powder at Whole Foods, you can ask them to order the powder if they don't carry it. I got the Sun Chlorella from the Vitamin Shoppe.
Sometimes, if you request if from your local health food store they can order it for you. Hope this helps


----------



## Tamrin

luckiestdestiny said:


> I actually order mine online. If I want the pills I go to wholefoods.





GodivaChocolate said:


> I bought the Source Naturals powder at Whole Foods, you can ask them to order the powder if they don't carry it. I got the Sun Chlorella from the Vitamin Shoppe.
> Sometimes, if you request if from your local health food store they can order it for you. Hope this helps



Thank you ladies. I will be hitting up wholefood's tomorrow. I already stocked up of Naked. Could not find Bolt house at BJs. Im already green but I'm sick of pills.


----------



## alexstin

The 16oz  powder(Source Naturals) has come down in price at Amazon. It was originally $28 when I first bought it, then it went up to $48, I think. Now it's down to $34 and I decided to subscribe to have it auto shipped every 2 months so that brought the price down to $31 and change, shipping included. Anyone seen it cheaper?


----------



## GodivaChocolate

Ok I wanted to give an unofficial update on my hair growth with Chlorella. I am currently in a protective style(weave) and I have a net between my hair and the weave. I will not be taking it down until December 16, which will be 3 months.
Normally I only leave it in for about 1.5 to 2 months but the net allows me to extend the time a little longer..I digress 
I'm getting excited......Ok I was feeling between my net and under my braids and I have at least 3/4 of an inch underneath my braids...OK so I was thinking well I washed my hair a lot so maybe there's been some slipage...then I had my oldest DD come and feel under my braids and I asked her how much growth did she think I had and she said about 3/4 of an inch! ...Now that would be exponential growth on average 1/4 of an inch a week!

One of the things that I did prior to taking the Chlorella was get a colonic so that i could cleanse my system and allow my vitamins to absorb better. I also take a cocktail daily of flaxseed, 30 grams of protein that is high in amino acids, and a liquid vitamin with almond milk and about 6 grams of Chlorella ( I increased my chlorella last week), Vitamin C and MSM (the vitamin C helps the amino acid cystine and the MSM absorb better, both  tied to hair growth)

I won't know until December what the true results are or maybe not until April cause I'm trying to do a 6 month stretch with out straightening my hair and wearing protective styles. But I'll keep you posted.


----------



## january noir

I think the Chlorella is really helping my hair and nail growth.

I haven't broken a nail in AGES.   I recently had a touch up after 15 weeks and my hair is S'LONG!  I swear it is.     Well to me it is .   

Oh, and I am still at 12-14g per day.


----------



## Lebiya

GodivaChocolate said:


> Ok I wanted to give an unofficial update on my hair growth with Chlorella. I am currently in a protective style(weave) and I have a net between my hair and the weave. I will not be taking it down until December 16, which will be 3 months.
> Normally I only leave it in for about 1.5 to 2 months but the net allows me to extend the time a little longer..I digress
> I'm getting excited......Ok I was feeling between my net and under my braids and I have at least 3/4 of an inch underneath my braids...OK so I was thinking well I washed my hair a lot so maybe there's been some slipage...then I had my oldest DD come and feel under my braids and I asked her how much growth did she think I had and she said about 3/4 of an inch! ...Now that would be exponential growth on average 1/4 of an inch a week!
> 
> One of the things that I did prior to taking the Chlorella was get a colonic so that i could cleanse my system and allow my vitamins to absorb better. I also take a cocktail daily of flaxseed, 30 grams of protein that is high in amino acids, and a liquid vitamin with almond milk and about 6 grams of Chlorella ( I increased my chlorella last week), Vitamin C and MSM (the vitamin C helps the amino acid cystine and the MSM absorb better, both tied to hair growth)
> 
> I won't know until December what the true results are or maybe not until April cause I'm trying to do a 6 month stretch with out straightening my hair and wearing protective styles. But I'll keep you posted.


 
YAY!!!! 

Nicce growth, keep up whatever your doing  

Thanks for the update - I luv hearing about what chlorella does for the hair!!!


----------



## MSee

subscribing


----------



## I AM...

HEY LADIEEEEEESSSSSSS, OMG I haven't check thread in a moment. Any whoooo I started taking Chlorella in May and I did my BC on June 1st. MY hair has grown so much even after my 13 weeks trim. I have vowed not to trim again and see where that takes me. If you have not started taking Chlorella please do. I will say it is the one thing in my hair care arsenal that I never go without. My growth has been amazing and very manageable. I promise to stop biting my nails and will post hair pics soon. Let's get it!


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Anyone else noticing weight loss that cannot be attributed to anything except chlorella?  I have lost almost 5lbs although I've fallen off my workout routine and have still been eating pasta, ice cream, lots of cheese, cheesecake & potato chips?  

With my work schedule and all of the lunch & dinner events, I would have expected to gain a few pounds in the last 3 weeks but instead have lost weight.


----------



## nc cutie

naturaltobe said:


> Anyone else noticing weight loss that cannot be attributed to anything except chlorella? I have lost almost 5lbs although I've fallen off my workout routine and have still been eating pasta, ice cream, lots of cheese, cheesecake & potato chips?
> 
> With my work schedule and all of the lunch & dinner events, I would have expected to gain a few pounds in the last 3 weeks but instead have lost weight.


 

I have! People at work ask me am I working out. I have been in the Popeyes Chicken line lately and I am still losing.


----------



## soonergirl

nc cutie said:


> I have! People at work ask me am I working out. I have been in the Popeyes Chicken line lately and I am still losing.


 


Ok ladies I will ask the question since it is coming... How many grams are you guys taking??


----------



## JollyGal

naturaltobe said:


> Anyone else noticing weight loss that cannot be attributed to anything except chlorella?  I have lost almost 5lbs although I've fallen off my workout routine and have still been eating pasta, ice cream, lots of cheese, cheesecake & potato chips?
> 
> With my work schedule and all of the lunch & dinner events, I would have expected to gain a few pounds in the last 3 weeks but instead have lost weight.



 I've lost weight and I haven;t been to the gym in almost 1 month. I did find I was eating a lot in my first week of taking chlorella but now my cravings are curbed and I feel lighter  and flatter.

Losing weight is a good thing...


----------



## soonergirl

sunhun said:


> I've lost weight and I haven;t been to the gym in almost 1 month. I did find I was eating a lot in my first week of taking chlorella but now my cravings are curbed and I feel lighter  and flatter.
> 
> Losing weight is a good thing...


 

How many grams ladies??? Yall know everybody will want to know!!! Thanks...


----------



## JollyGal

soonergirl said:


> How many grams ladies??? Yall know everybody will want to know!!! Thanks...



Believe it or not I'm on 4000g (source naturals 200mg) so I'm chewing 20 tablets for the whole week  and scaring a lot of people with my green gob.
I tried the powder for one day but it made me gag so I'll wait until I get my smoothie maker.

I've been introducing chlorella into my system upping my dose every week.
I started on 16th october with 500g/1000g for one week
Following week was 1000g
Following week was 1500g
Following week was 2000/3000
And so on until I reached 4g.

I've been really lazy (read: busy) have not been gym since I started taking it  but it's like dreaming of going to the gym is enough for now  (loa??) I do walk and play with the puppy so maybe that helps.

I was roughly around 201llbs  now I'm 194llbs  it's not much but I'm happy.

Not going green but I'm going :creatures


----------



## nc cutie

soonergirl said:


> Ok ladies I will ask the question since it is coming... How many grams are you guys taking??


 

I made it up to nine grams,got sick(from something else) and am now back at 7 or 8 grams.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I started with 1 tsp per day (3 grams) but I am up to 2 teaspoons (6 grams) per day of Source Naturals Powder.  I started on 10/14/09.



soonergirl said:


> Ok ladies I will ask the question since it is coming... How many grams are you guys taking??


----------



## MsCounsel

Update - I love the powder.  

A few months ago I forgot to purchase and wound up using the Earthrise brand pills.  Was not the same.  I decided to be patient and wait until I finished up the bottle of the pills.  

Still not working as well but I will finish taking them.  Just reordered two 16 oz containers of Source Naturals from Amazon for $37 each.  I also ordered 16oz of Spirulina.  

The difference between the powder and the pills is amazing.  I will not make the same mistake twice.  

Still trying to get my mother on it.  She has lupus but the doctor will not allow her to take it.  He'd rather give her chemo medication that she immediately had to stop taking due to its horrible effects.  Anyway - sorry - just venting.....


----------



## luckiestdestiny

sunhun said:


> Believe it or not I'm on 4000g (source naturals 200mg) so I'm chewing 20 tablets for the whole week  and scaring a lot of people with my green gob.
> I tried the powder for one day but it made me gag so I'll wait until I get my smoothie maker.
> 
> I've been introducing chlorella into my system upping my dose every week.
> I started on 16th october with 500g/1000g for one week
> Following week was 1000g
> Following week was 1500g
> Following week was 2000/3000
> And so on until I reached 4g.
> 
> I've been really lazy (read: busy) have not been gym since I started taking it  but it's like dreaming of going to the gym is enough for now  (loa??) I do walk and play with the puppy so maybe that helps.
> 
> I was roughly around 201llbs  now I'm 194llbs  it's not much but I'm happy.
> 
> Not going green but I'm going :creatures


 
Sounds like you are adjusting slowly which is the way to go. That slow adjustment is helping your body to process the chlorella appropriately and one of the effects seems to be weight loss because your body is balancing your system.  Good for you!


----------



## Lanea87

I am taking the NOW tablets, im going to order Source from Vitacost today.
Today was my first day and I took 3 grams...Hope that wasnt too much to start off with.


----------



## NorthernCalGal

soonergirl said:


> Ok ladies I will ask the question since it is coming... How many grams are you guys taking??


 

I've been taking 3-5 grams powder per day. I'm doing a weight loss class at the gym where we are weighed weekly. I actually lost 3 pds last week. The miracle was that it was the week of my cycle and I ALWAYS gain during that week. I have noticed better results since I start taking it straight, not mixed with juice. Seems to go right into your system and BINGO you're green. I read about how it promotes rapid growth in children and improves their immune system. My 4-year old of course wants everything he sees me eating. He is always begging me for some. He thinks it's yummy. He's always been a small child in the lower growth percentiles and I gave him some after he got a virus in preschool. Not only did he recover quickly, but he didn't lose weight as he normally does during an illness. In fact, he gained weight. I am slowly increasing myself to about 7 grams per day.


----------



## Mane Event

Anyone else also not worried about getting sick or all this H1N1 hype because of your Chlorella regimen? I just feel super healthy while everyone around me is coughing, sneezing, etc. I just want to tell people to forget the vaccine, get some Chlorella in your life!!!!  

Am I crazy for feeling this way or should I be concerned?


----------



## NorthernCalGal

Mane Event said:


> Anyone else also not worried about getting sick or all this H1N1 hype because of your Chlorella regimen? I just feel super healthy while everyone around me is coughing, sneezing, etc. I just want to tell people to forget the vaccine, get some Chlorella in your life!!!!
> 
> I'm I crazy for feeling this way or should I be concerned?


 
I'm not crazy paranoid about the H1N1. I did get the vaccine for my son, but I only got the regular flu shot. I take the train daily to work, so lord knows I'm around tons of sneezing/coughing folks on the daily. So far so good. I guess even more reason to increase my dosage. I hope we all make it through flu season germ-free.


----------



## shocol

I've been taking chlorella now for approximately four weeks.  Haven't seen any effects on hair growth yet but chlorella is making my hair softer.  The biggest changes are that my scalp and my face are producing oil.  My facial skin is very soft because of the extra oil.

I had tried an herbal rinse before with nettle, horsetail, and a whole bunch of Indian powders before.  I guess the proportions weren't right because all it did was make my hair hard so I just gave up.  I decided to give the nettle rinse a try last night.  The only herbs in the rinse were nettle and horsetail.  This did the trick!  My hair was soft even the dry ends.  It's still holding onto the softness almost 24 hours later.  Normally, I can only keep my hair feeling soft for around 12 hours at the most.


----------



## chosen1

I started taking 1000mg of Vitaminshoppe Super Chlorella about a month ago.  Immediate symptoms were an itchy back and a little hair shed just like when I started MSM. It didnt alarm me.  Every time I go through detox I get the itchies and I just up my water intake.  The hair shed is not a lot but I noticed.  I usually get none but now Im getting about 30-40 hairs when I wash my hair.  This happened with msm, so I expect this to stop in about 3 more weeks. I read in some article that hair shedding is not such a bad thing. http://www.hairlosshelp.com/hair_loss_research/causes_hair_shedding.cfm Oh, It helped me to lose and maintain weight.  I guess because of the bathroom going. But no significant hair growth yet. I did see hair growth with MSM though.


----------



## mariofmagdal

I love being GREEN! I am happily still at it and having great results.


----------



## Lanea87

Its my 3rd day at 3g and I'm still regular, thank God. Oh and I ended up order my Source from Amazon cause it was a tad bit cheaper, plus I didn't feel like going through the motions with VitaCost.


----------



## deusa80

I really need to get back on track, I haven't taken chlorella in months...erplexed


----------



## Heavenly

OP, before I get to bed....I'm visiting this thread again, because my hub started talking about Chlorella and its benefits all around. 

Admittedly, I tried it some time ago, roundabout when you first started this thread and I couldn't get pass the taste, even when I tried it with applesauce or juice. 

However, I have been hearing about the Chelating benefits of Chlorella - to remove heavy metals etc from the system. 

Do you, or anyone else on this forum know about these benefits?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Heavenly said:


> OP, before I get to bed....I'm visiting this thread again, because my hub started talking about Chlorella and its benefits all around.
> 
> Admittedly, I tried it some time ago, roundabout when you first started this thread and I couldn't get pass the taste, even when I tried it with applesauce or juice.
> 
> However, I have been hearing about the Chelating benefits of Chlorella - to remove heavy metals etc from the system.
> 
> Do you, or anyone else on this forum know about these benefits?


 

Yes. Chlorella binds mercury, other metals, and other toxins and removes them from your system. That's why in post #1 and #2 which is the quick start guide, it explains that you have to go through detox symptoms. Your body is slowly detoxing from toxins and metals.

Here's a little on that:
http://herbal-properties.suite101.com/article.cfm/chlorella_herbal_supplement_removes_heavy_metals
Chlorella has a fibrous outer shell that actually binds with the heavy metals in the bloodstream and assists in pulling them out of tissues. Chlorella's cleansing action on the bowel and other elimination channels, as well as its protection of the liver, helps keep the blood clean. Clean blood insures that metabolic wastes are efficiently carried away from the tissues

HTH!

I'll post more later on tonight. I've been slacking and have to get back to my research project.


----------



## Heavenly

^^^^^ Thank you so much OP, for posting that link. Great info. 

I'm looking into alternative natural ways to start chelation on my son, and look forward to anything else you may have. 

All the best with your research project!


----------



## Lanea87

Today is my 4th day and I went green yesterday, I was so happy. (I know that weird LOL). I will up it to 4g next Wednesday cause that will make a week on Chlorella. Oh and my powder came yesterday!


----------



## uwrong

i have fallen off the band wagon  but im planning to get back on board by at least december 1st!


----------



## purplepeace79

I ordered and received my Chlorella today. Will start taking today. After reading about the health benefits, I decided to try it out. If my hair benefits, great, but I need to get my body together for reals.

All these supplements, I need a pill box LOL


----------



## Lanea87

I upped it to 4g today, will see how that goes.


----------



## yaya24

I ran out of chlorella in October, and have not yet repurchased.

Its on on my Christmas list


----------



## cairopiper

Hi ladies,

I've bought some source naturals yaeyama chlorella powder and am aiming to start taking it from this weekend (1 teaspoon/3g to start), but was hoping someone could answer a couple of questions for me. 

1. Is it ok for me to take the chlorella at night? I'd like to take it just before bedtime as I'm thinking it will have more time to work while I sleep. And if it is ok to take at bedtime, how long after eating should I wait before taking it? I usually eat between 8pm and 9pm most nights. 

2. Does it matter what liquid to take it with? I was thinking apple juice or orange juice or a fruit squash maybe, but don't know if any of these would interfere with the composition.

I'm really sorry if any of these questions have been answered previously, but unfortunately I'm still making my way through this thread (am currently on page 22 so I have quite a way to go )

TIA
Cairo
x


----------



## MsCounsel

Hi Ladies, 

Update: 

I have not been active for a while.  I am still taking Chlorella and love it.  I stupidly allowed myself to run out at the end of the summer and purchased the pills.  Personally, I did not see the same effects.  I actually did get sick.  I haven't been sick in months.  Usually I have chronic sinus infections.  

Well, last week I purchased my Source Naturals Yaeyama powder and can't wait to be green again.    I also purchased Spirulina powder as well.  I take 1 teaspoon of both per day.  

Also, tried to get Mom on Chlorella for Lupus and Fibromyalgia.  Doctor put the kibosh on it.  I'm going to keep working on her....


----------



## MsCounsel

I would personally not take it at night.  I generally get a serious energy boost when I take it.  I actually have to stop drinking it around 3pm.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I agree with this.  When I take chlorella at night, I have vivid dreams and do not sleep well.

I only take it during the day now.



MsCounsel said:


> I would personally not take it at night. I generally get a serious energy boost when I take it. I actually have to stop drinking it around 3pm.


----------



## Lanea87

I know yall said the Naked Juice was good but DAAANNNNNGGGGGG!


----------



## mariofmagdal

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I know yall said the Naked Juice was good but DAAANNNNNGGGGGG!



It really is good!


----------



## orchidgirl

I've used it, the got pregnant and stopped..got to start up again and see what happens.  Thanks.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

luckiestdestiny said:


> Yes. Chlorella binds mercury, other metals, and other toxins and removes them from your system. That's why in post #1 and #2 which is the quick start guide, it explains that you have to go through detox symptoms. Your body is slowly detoxing from toxins and metals.
> 
> Here's a little on that:
> http://herbal-properties.suite101.com/article.cfm/chlorella_herbal_supplement_removes_heavy_metals
> Chlorella has a fibrous outer shell that actually binds with the heavy metals in the bloodstream and assists in pulling them out of tissues. Chlorella's cleansing action on the bowel and other elimination channels, as well as its protection of the liver, helps keep the blood clean. Clean blood insures that metabolic wastes are efficiently carried away from the tissues
> 
> HTH!
> 
> I'll post more later on tonight. I've been slacking and have to get back to my research project.


 
Sorry forgot to post these.

http://www.healingdaily.com/oral-chelation/chlorella-dosage.htm
*[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1]Can Chlorella Be Given To Children?[/SIZE][/FONT]*

[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1]Absolutely. In fact, chlorella has been shown to promote rapid growth in children, as well as build in them superior immune systems. Children can take 1/2 to 1/4 the adult dose described above. [/SIZE][/FONT]
 ----------------------------------------
This is just in general...proves how it takes out metals
http://www.naturalhealthcourses.com/Reading_Room/Chlorella.htm

Alzheimer – One of the causes of Alzheimer’s disease is thought to be aluminium present in cooking utensils and deodorants*. Regular long term use of chlorella cleanses the system from such heavy metals. A greater supply of oxygen to the brain promotes more alertness and mental function* in Alzheimer’s' patients and those suffering from dementia and other mental disorders
--------------------------------
Helping children with adhd
http://www.personalconsult.com/articles/wellwaterheavymetal.html

 Chlorella is used industrially to bind heavy metals (Hammouda et al., 1995), and might have anticancer activity (Negishi et al., 1997). The diatoms are pulverized into small fractions to increase surface area and enhance membrane passage. Real-time digital EEG was used to evaluate the brain effects of pulverized Chlorella in four documented heavy metal patients, and were found to have statistical change over each patient's repeated baseline readings beginning at 20 minutes. Urine and fecal analysis correlated with heavy metal mobilization and excretion (Christman, 2001).
The child was placed on one drop per day sublingually for 5 days a month after the last medication trial. No allergic responses were noted. He was then increased slowly up to 5 drops per day in an 8 ounce glass of water over 6 days. Treatment continued for 24 weeks. Clinical changes were noted after 8 days. His unprovoked assaultiveness towards peers decreased from 4-7 incidents per day to 1-2 per week. His eccentric and unexplained crying stopped. After two weeks he was playing games he had abandoned. In three weeks he was affectionate with family and relatives. In three weeks he was considered "himself again" by his teacher and getting marks in the top 15% of the class.


----------



## Charz

Are there any brands that don't smell so bad? Or like they have a coating? The taste is so horrible!


----------



## purplepeace79

I agree with the energy boost. I've been taking it for one day and I definitely feel more energy. I like it! Thanks ladies for the information.


----------



## naijamade79

Hey ladies, 
Checking in, I fell off the wagon for a lil while (the stressors of schoolerplexed). I recently went back on a month ago and added spirulina to my little mix. I'm green and up to 6gms of chlorella and 12 gms of spirulina.
These are the things i have noticed:
                            More energy( i'm up till late at night get maybe 5 hrs
                                               of sleep then up at the crack of dawn
                                                before the alarm ready to take on
                                                world)
                            clearer skin( i've been asked several times if i'm 
                                            wearing make-up without a stitch on)
                             younger appearance(I was at dinner with 
                                                         my SO the other night and I 
                                                          ordered a cocktail. They would 
                                                          not give it to me cause i didnt 
                                                          have my idea to prove i was of 
                                                           legal drinking age. I'm 30 ya'll
. They had no problem 
                                                           serving him an alcoholic 
                                                           beverage and he is younger
                                                           than i am!!!!! 
                              decreased appetite( I normally have a huge 
                                                         appetite for all sweets and 
                                                         and carbs, now i look more to
                                                          fruits and veggies and i'm def. 
                                                          drinking more water. so far i've
                                                          lost 5 lbs
 That's all for now, will be checkin in periodically as i notice more benefits. Thanks to Luckiest Destiny for the abundance of info that started me on my journey and everyone who has contributed to this thread I owe it all to you guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lebiya

Great progress Nai, I've noticed everything except for clear skin....I still dont know what do because I don't want to stop Chlorella especially with his flu scare.
 I will admit that I have always struggled with acne but breakouts increased since taking it. I understand the toxin flashings etc but I'm getting very impatient. 

If anyone has any suggestions please let me know.


----------



## Mane Event

Does anyone know about any good Black Friday sales to purchase Chlorella?


----------



## MrsMe

Wow! I haven't come back here in a while....maybe six months?? I don't know really! Sowwwyyyyyyyyyyy!! A lot has been going on in my life (all +, Thank u Lord!) and I had to stop taking chlorella due to financial hardship. I'm gonna try to get back to it in a month or so!


----------



## HealthyHair2007

Still being faithful to CHL. Can't really say I've noticed any difference in my hair, but my overall health has been better since taking this. I am off to Amazon to order more.....


----------



## Lita

HealthyHair2007 said:


> Still being faithful to CHL. Can't really say I've noticed any difference in my hair, but my overall health has been better since taking this. I am off to Amazon to order more.....



How much are you taking?





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lanea87

Question....have any of u ladies experienced heavy BMs. Like usually they float but no anymore they go straight to the bottom. They have been this way since I have been taking Chlorella.


----------



## mariofmagdal

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Question....have any of u ladies experienced heavy BMs. Like usually they float but no anymore they go straight to the bottom. They have been this way since I have been taking Chlorella.


 
Good for you! Your BM's should not be floating, that is a problem. There are several reasons why stools float. I am no expert so I will not advise. You could google floating bowel movements and compare, best advice, seek medical attention. If the chlorella has stopped it, you might be good. 

BM's should be smooth, long and bananna shaped, and not rock hard. Not sure of your status or connection to children, but they generally have ideal BM's. Generally they are the color of what you eat. Ours is green because of Chlorella.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Just finished my 8 oz powder today (taking it nearly daily since 10/14).  My 16 oz powder arrives on Saturday so I will be off for a few days.

The only side effect that I have noticed is unexplained weight loss.  I don't know if my hair is growing faster (weaved in curly twists) and I have not noticed any change in my skin.  I will take it for a while longer though to see if anything happens.

DH is just happy that I'm taking a supplement at all.


----------



## Platinum

On my way home for the holidays. I'm going to stop by Vitamin Shoppe and get more Chlorella.


----------



## Lanea87

mariofmagdal said:


> Good for you! *Your BM's should not be floating, that is a problem.* There are several reasons why stools float. I am no expert so I will not advise. You could google floating bowel movements and compare, best advice, seek medical attention. If the chlorella has stopped it, you might be good.
> 
> BM's should be smooth, long and bananna shaped, and not rock hard. Not sure of your status or connection to children, but they generally have ideal BM's. Generally they are the color of what you eat. Ours is green because of Chlorella.


  Thanks for telling me about to go search!

I read that if it floats its too much fat or fiber
Protein will make it sink....


----------



## lillylovely

Hey all just checking in...

Been taking chlorella for 6 months now. Been mixing it with my egg cocktail for the last 3  months.  

I love love love chlorella, I know it cleanses my body inside as no more morning breath or any-other-time-of-the-day-breath ! which is a symptom of what is going on in the stomach.  I now take 1 heaped tablespoon but lots of this gets caught up in the blender so not really sure what dosage I am on.

My hair has grown in thick and strong but think this is a combination of chlorella, spirulina and egg cocktail. Whatever, I am extremely happy


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Lebiya said:


> Great progress Nai, I've noticed everything except for clear skin....I still dont know what do because I don't want to stop Chlorella especially with his flu scare.
> I will admit that I have always struggled with acne but breakouts increased since taking it. I understand the toxin flashings etc but I'm getting very impatient.
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions please let me know.


 
Whew! I'm finally through this thread. I've been reading this thread for 17 long days. First & foremost, thank you LD for making me aware. I used to take spirulina years ago & stopped & never even thought of it again until this thread. I'm  that I did not read this months ago when I 1st saw it. Honestly I've been trying to stay away from bandwagons & I thought this was just that. How wrong was I!

I purchased my chlorella from Whole Foods on the 14th. I purchased the SN brand 200mg tablets. I jumped in at the recommended 3g (15 pills) and I was fine for the 1st week so I then upped my dosage to 4g. Tommorow will be 2 weeks for me so I will again up my dosage 1g to 5g. Right now I'm on a budget & probably won't be able to order the powder for a few weeks. I will probably go a little faster than 1g per week once I have the powder.

Right now, DH is taking it & DS (13 years old) started today with 1g. I convinced him by telling him it may help him get taller faster. See, as a baby he was off the growth charts so they predicted he'd be very tall. But it never happened. Then he was late with puberty & the doctor said that "his testicles hadn't dropped." Maybe TMI but he said that was another indicator that he would be very tall. Well to make a long story short, he's 5'5", which is still pretty short for his age but his shoe size is a men's 10.5 - 11. Hopefully chlorella will help his body catch up with his feet. 

I really don't have any miraculous stories to tell. Nothing has happened. I went green after the 1st day. I'm still eating junk food, just not as much. My hair is in cornrows because I'm wearing wigs & my hair already grows pretty fast when I'm on a low-mani regi. I am 4 inches away from BSL. Normally that would take me 6-8 months to achieve. So if I get there sooner I will be able to attribute it to the chlorella.

I'm sooo looking forward to decreasing my supplements. On a normal day I take:

Nature's Way Foti Root (2 pills once a day)
Nature's Sunshine HSN (3 pills twice a day)
Nature's Sunshine L-Lysine (1 pill 2-3 times a day)
Nature's Sunshine N-Cysteine (1 pill twice a day)
Nature's Sunshine Greenzone (4 pills 1-3 times a day)
Nature's Sunshine Calcium with Vit D & Magnesium (2 pills twice a day)
Nature's Sunshine LBSII for regularity (2 pills once a day)
Nature's Sunshine Probiotics (2 pills once a day)
Liquid Sublingual B-12 drops - can't think of the brand name & too lazy to get up & check
MSM powder (1 tbsp twice a day)

I will keep the MSM, foti root, calcium, LBSII & probiotics. I also started taking the spirulina in the 2:1 ratio and Udo's Omega's 3-6-9 Oil with DHA. At 1st I bought the Whole Foods brand 500mg tablets of the spirulina but that was way too many tablets & they were going too fast. So today I purchased the Earthrise powder from Whole Foods. I had a tsp in some Green Machine & then another tsp & a half in some diluted Red Machine. Those juices are soooo good.

As for the skin issue, Lebiya, I too am a prior acne sufferer & until I can get my sugar addiction under control it will not go away without chemicals. What has worked for me in the past but is too expensive right now b/c I'm unemployed is: microderms infused with a bleaching agent as well as daily use of prescription 8% hydroquinone pads & nightly use of Retin-A. After about 2 microderm treatments(along with the other stuff) my skin is GAWJUS! However, I have to contine getting the microderms at least once every 6-8 weeks for my skin to stay in tact & keep using the expensive prescriptions. If the chlorella doesn't clear my acne up then I'll have to go back to this regimine when my finances permit.


----------



## Lanea87

I just ran out of the NOW pills and started taking the SN. OMG that crap was nasty and since I ran out out pills (4g) I took only 3g of the powder. I will try and go buy more pills until I reach taking 6g then I just can take 2 tsp of powder.


----------



## Lanea87

I havent taken Chlorella in 2-3 days and I am no longer green. Kinda sad, but I will start up again today matter fact right NOW, brb!


----------



## bludaydreamr

I finally ran out of my Chlorella, so I have just uped the Spirulina until I can reorder. I went green for the first week and a half; I don't know what happened, but I haven't been green since, and I didn't seem to have detox signs until like 3 weeks after I started to take them. I may need to increase the dose of Chorella I was taking SN tablets only 10 a day 2g, and GNC Organic Spirulina 4 capsules 2g.  I have read 2:1 ratio is the Spirulina to Chlorella?


----------



## Stiletto_Diva

I need to start taking this again. I have a whole jar full of the SN powder because I couldn't stand the taste. I will buy the empty capsules and capsule filler so hopefully that will work.


----------



## mariofmagdal

bludaydreamr said:


> I finally ran out of my Chlorella, so I have just uped the Spirulina until I can reorder. I went green for the first week and a half; I don't know what happened, but I haven't been green since, and I didn't seem to have detox signs until like 3 weeks after I started to take them. I may need to increase the dose of Chorella I was taking SN tablets only 10 a day 2g, and GNC Organic Spirulina 4 capsules 2g. I have read 2:1 ratio is the Spirulina to Chlorella?


 

Yes, you have the ratio correct.


----------



## MsCounsel

Question:  I've been taking CHL 3 grams since March.  I just added 3grams Spirulina during the summer.  I forgot about the 2:1 ratio.   Anyway, I am contemplating uping my dose to 6 grams each.  Any suggestions on timing.  I get up for work at 4:30 am.  I'm afraid about not being able to sleep.  At this point I try to stop CHL/SPR by 3:30/4:00pm so that I can sleep at night.  

Also note:  I just started with the SPR powder.  The smell is intense.  Wow!!! I will switch to SN pills once this is done.  OMG!!!!!!!! 

Thanks Ladies.


----------



## nc cutie

MsCounsel said:


> Question: I've been taking CHL 3 grams since March. I just added 3grams Spirulina during the summer. I forgot about the 2:1 ratio.  Anyway, I am contemplating uping my dose to 6 grams each. Any suggestions on timing. I get up for work at 4:30 am. I'm afraid about not being able to sleep. At this point I try to stop CHL/SPR by 3:30/4:00pm so that I can sleep at night.
> 
> Also note: I just started with the SPR powder. The smell is intense. Wow!!! I will switch to SN pills once this is done. OMG!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks Ladies.


 
I have to be at work at that time as well. I dont have any problems. I eat breakfast and then take my chlorella and spirulina(pill form). I have energy for the rest of the day.


----------



## Lanea87

OMG ladies I must had choked on that dang Chlorella today when I took it with my apple sauce. I was throwing up in my mouth and all, but im trying to be strong and take it like a G LOL.
I went to Wally World and got some Naked Juice maybe I can mix it in there and take it.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

MsCounsel said:


> Question: I've been taking CHL 3 grams since March. I just added 3grams Spirulina during the summer. I forgot about the 2:1 ratio.  Anyway, I am contemplating uping my dose to 6 grams each. Any suggestions on timing. I get up for work at 4:30 am. I'm afraid about not being able to sleep. At this point I try to stop CHL/SPR by 3:30/4:00pm so that I can sleep at night.
> 
> Also note: I just started with the SPR powder. The smell is intense. Wow!!! I will switch to SN pills once this is done. OMG!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks Ladies.


 
I thought I had a high tolerance for nasty until Spirulina. I tried to take some with some applesauce the other day & I was gagging & came very close to throwing up. Then it doesn't help that it sticks to the root of your mouth. That stuff is so nasty. I can chew chlorella tabs all day but that Spirulina is something terrible.

I just put three teaspoons in some diluted Minute Maid Berry Punch. I could still taste it a little bit but not nearly as nasty as the applesauce episode. I've been thinking about just getting rid of the powder & going back to the pills but with the 2:1 ratio, 10g of spirulina is a lot of pills. And they're not small like the chlorella tabs.

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Sassion

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I just ran out of the NOW pills and started taking the SN. OMG that crap was nasty and since I ran out out pills (4g) I took only 3g of the powder. I will try and go buy more pills until I reach taking 6g then I just can take 2 tsp of powder.



You started taking the Source Natural *pills* and thought it taste worse  compared to the Now pills?

Hoping to clarify since I'm currently taking the Source Natural pills 200mg but considering switching to powder... Scared about gagging though, even with the Naked  Green Machine juice. Especially since I know my frugal self will stretch it  with water
Any thoughts/suggestions? 
And where is Lucky? You know I read this entire thread before I went out and bought Chlorella a month ago, and I thought by now there would be mad progress pictures posted. How is everyone doing?


----------



## MsCounsel

Well I upped my SPR portion. Horrible.  I'm working on making it taste better.  I usuall use a packet of lemon "True Lemon". I think I will need two.  The only benefit to using the 2:1 ratio is that I will finish the SPR faster and can then go back to the pills.  WOW!!!! Horrible.


----------



## cairopiper

Hi ladies,

For those of you taking your chlorella in the evening/at night, how much time do you leave after your evening meal before taking it?

I usually finish eating dinner around 8:30pm/9:00pm and figure two hours is enough time to leave before taking the chlorella, so having it around 10:30 or 11:00pm. 

My only other option would be to consume it before dinner (say around 6pm). If I were to do this how long after consuming the chlorella would I have to wait to eat? 

TIA
Cairo
x


----------



## NappiShawti

hi everyone! (newbie checkin in)... 

i have been followin this thread as a non-paying lurker since Feb. & i went out & bought some chlorella & took it faithfully for a few months.  didnt stop for any particular reason, just lazy i guess...

anyway i LOVE this product! it did wonders 4 my skin (made it glowy & healthy-lookin, not dry & dull as usual), made my nails stronger/longer, kept me regular, helped me eat healthier which in turn helped me keep off the 40+ lbs i've lost this yr, & so on & so on lol

i even got my dad to take it & he liked it @ 1st but i guess during his detox he broke out in a rash over his stomach & back so he stopped takin it

of course i kinda let myself go (healthwise) over the holidays & am disappointed by my 5 lb weight gain.  i have decided 2 start back w/ the chlorella again (took 3g today!) & keep myself in better shape.  

really just wanted 2 send a HUGE THANK YOU!!! to *luckiestdestiny* 4 introducing this product 2 me & soooo many others.  it really changed my body 4 the better & i am going 2 do my best to continue takin it for as long as i can afford it lol

btw *i take the Source Naturals powder & the Earthrise tablets*


----------



## nakialovesshoes

cairopiper said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> For those of you taking your chlorella in the evening/at night, how much time do you leave after your evening meal before taking it?
> 
> I usually finish eating dinner around 8:30pm/9:00pm and figure two hours is enough time to leave before taking the chlorella, so having it around 10:30 or 11:00pm.
> 
> My only other option would be to consume it before dinner (say around 6pm). If I were to do this how long after consuming the chlorella would I have to wait to eat?
> 
> TIA
> Cairo
> x


 
Can some of the experts please chime in on this question I'm curious, too. I'm still a Newbie to chlorella & I take mine whenever. Sometimes with a meal. Sometimes by itself. Does it really matter? I know LD has said to adjust do the opposite if you it was making you sick but it doesn't matter when I take it, I don't get sick. So since Cairo posted the question I wondered was I doing it wrong. TIA


----------



## Pooks

I think I remember reading it should be taken *with* food.  I take mine either directly before, with or after my food.


----------



## soonergirl

Hey ladies I take mine before eating about 30 to 45 mins prior... I dont take it at night as it tends to keep me up at nite... I take SN chlorella powder and earthrise spirulina tablets... Go Green!!


----------



## Pooks

^^Yeah, I take mine in the morning or at lunch


----------



## madamdot

Yesterday I wrote this whole update and Chlorella and lost it. So let me try again.

I have been on it for about 2 weeks. NC Cuite recommended it to me because I have Hashimoto Thyroiditist and have been having trouble losing weight. I did not know it came with additional benefits to hair and nails etc.

I started out with 3 grams (6 500 mg pills) and did not notice much except: I am 7 1/2 weeks post and I m READY for a touch-up. MY NG is out of control. I went to 15 weeks last time and I don't think I can make it this time. I did not really think this was from Chlorella - but that is the only new thing I have introduced.

I tried to increase slowly to 7 grams and I think I increased too fast. I was mild nausea all day long and one day I had a low grade headache all day. On the plus side: at night I was TIRED but in a good day . . .  and I slept like a baby!!!!!!!!

I am back down to 4 grams: no nausea or headache but no good energy and sleep. I will slowly increase and let you all know what happens.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Checking in. I'm up to 6g, will increase to 7 on tomorrow. However, no energy! I went to bed the other night @ 8 & didn't wake up until noon the next day. I was battling with breakouts but my skin is actually starting to clear up. Let's pray it'll stay that way. 

Also, I'm down 3 pounds. Not losing fast, but losing & not exercising.


----------



## Platinum

Still taking Vitamin Shoppe brand Chlorella (back down to 3 grams, at one time I was up to 9 grams a day). I'm not sure if Chlorella is helping with my hair growth because I'm in braids but I love what it's doing for my skin. Plus, I like the internal cleansing benefits.


----------



## madamdot

nakialovesshoes said:


> Checking in. I'm up to 6g, will increase to 7 on tomorrow. However, no energy! I went to bed the other night @ 8 & didn't wake up until noon the next day. I was battling with breakouts but my skin is actually starting to clear up. Let's pray it'll stay that way.
> 
> Also, I'm down 3 pounds. Not losing fast, but losing & not exercising.



Nakia, how long have you been on Chlorella? Did you decrease recently? I wonder if this sleep thing is is a part of the detox.

The sleep thing happened to me the other night. I decreased my dose because of the side effects . . .  the next day I slept until 12:30 pm. When I woke up I was like . .  . what?!?!?!?!

I havent checked my weight or anything though.


----------



## mariofmagdal

nakialovesshoes said:


> Checking in. I'm up to 6g, will increase to 7 on tomorrow. However, no energy! I went to bed the other night @ 8 & didn't wake up until noon the next day. I was battling with breakouts but my skin is actually starting to clear up. Let's pray it'll stay that way.
> 
> Also, I'm down 3 pounds. Not losing fast, but losing & not exercising.


 

What's your caffeine intake? If you drink caffeine and then take chlorella around or about the same time, that will send you to sleep. Otherwise I would suspect it's a part of the detox.


----------



## moongoddess08

Hi ladies!!!! I've been a paid member for a minute, and a lurker even longer. I just want to say thanks so much for this thread. I love this board! And I love chlorella! 
Now for my question. For you ladies that order your Source Natural powder through Amazon.com, how long does it take for you to receive it? I'm tired of bugging my local health food store to order it as sometimes they forget and it takes FOREVER to receive it. So I thought I'd try Amazon.
Thanks again! And happy greening!


----------



## Lanea87

Sassion said:


> You started taking the Source Natural *pills* and thought it taste worse compared to the Now pills?
> 
> Hoping to clarify since I'm currently taking the Source Natural pills 200mg but considering switching to powder... Scared about gagging though, even with the Naked Green Machine juice. Especially since I know my frugal self will stretch it with water
> Any thoughts/suggestions?
> And where is Lucky? You know I read this entire thread before I went out and bought Chlorella a month ago, and I thought by now there would be mad progress pictures posted. How is everyone doing?


 
No I take the SN powder now.


----------



## Lanea87

I just took 6g of SN powder with 1/2c of Naked GM.
Soooo good, I had to add water to the cup to get the extra out LOL.
It wasnt so bad so I wont worry about buying any pills as long as I have my Naked juice.


----------



## madamdot

HAPPY MONDAY!!!!!!

I am feeling pretty good. I am holding firm at 4 grams. I know I need more bu I do not want any side effect. 

I have put DH on Chlorella too. This is like a real experiment for me . . . because I put him on it without him know exactly what its suppose to do. I told him its a green food and he said OK.

He is on less than I am (3 grams) and already has seen positive effects (unlike me who takes forever to see any results in anything). 

Yesterday he asked if he was suppose to go to the bathroom more . . . which of course made me laugh.  This morning he told me he feels so awake and bright eyed even though he didn't have any coffee. I know people have said this happens on Chlorella so this is great. I am keeping an ear out for more comments.


----------



## madamdot

I am finally back up to 7 grams. Great sleep. Reduced cravings. Raising SLOWLY is the key. When I got to 7 grams the last time I had headaches and nausea. Nothing this time!

I am getting a touch up a big haircut this weekend - so I will see what the hair progress is after that.


----------



## Christelyn

BTW, I'm just getting on this bandwagon...not so much for growth but for health.  I have to say, my energy level is great.  I will definitely keep taking it.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I am down to 6 grams every OTHER day instead of 6 grams per day.  Side effects for 6 grams per day were, other than weight loss, lots of gas & lots of trips to the bathroom plus brittle fingernails.  DH mentioned the gas and my being in the bathroom more often than usual.  I noticed the fingernail problem.  I cut my nails down very low but am still noticing splitting that I had not noticed prior to October when I started on chlorella.

I do still have lots of energy.  I need to drink chlorella in the early morning.  I cannot drink chlorella late in the afternoon or I will be up late & unable to sleep, like right now


----------



## HealthyHair2007

Still taking my CHL. So far this year I have purchased 4 16oz bottles of this stuff and a huge bottle of the pills.. Not really sure what it's done for my hair. But, I like the overall affect it has on my body.


----------



## madamdot

naturaltobe said:


> I am down to 6 grams every OTHER day instead of 6 grams per day.  Side effects for 6 grams per day were, other than weight loss, lots of gas & lots of trips to the bathroom plus brittle fingernails.  DH mentioned the gas and my being in the bathroom more often than usual.  I noticed the fingernail problem.  I cut my nails down very low but am still noticing splitting that I had not noticed prior to October when I started on chlorella.
> 
> I do still have lots of energy.  I need to drink chlorella in the early morning.  I cannot drink chlorella late in the afternoon or I will be up late & unable to sleep, like right now



Maybe 6 is too much for you. You know our bodies are all different. I am on 7 now and none of those side effects . . . even the good ones   but I have Hashimoto's disease and it takes sooo much more for my body to do anything. I am taking Chlorella for this - hoping it will help heal my body. How much weight have you lost? I could do with some weight loss. I am getting such good sleep with Chlorella.

DH swears, swears, swears that 15 minutes after taking Chlorella he is heading to the bathroom. I dont believe him because it seems too soon . . .  but who knows.


----------



## Sweet Charm

This has been one of the BEST things for my hair... I had a lot of new growth in a small amount of time. I need to order some more


----------



## Lanea87

I have been slacking but I will jump back on it soon.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

I have a question. I was up to 7g & ran out. I decided to order from Ebay b/c I was able to get 600 pills for what I was paying for 300 pills @ Whole Foods. I've been without the chlorella for 2 or 3 days now & the chlorella probably won't be here until Monday. Can I just pick back up with the 7g I had been taking or should I start lower? What do y'all think?


----------



## nc cutie

Hey Chlorella ladies! I am still on the chlorella train. I am taking the Vitamin Shoppe brand. I notice If I run out and start back up I sleep more. But my energy levels are great! Still losing weight despite not going to the gym.


----------



## Platinum

I'm still taking 4 grams of Vitamin Shoppe Chlorella. At one time, I was up to 9 grams a day but I started losing weight. I'm still not sure if it's doing anything to my hair but I love what it does for my skin.


----------



## madamdot

For you ladies who are taking 8+ grams of Chlorella . . . can you tell me how you are taking it throughout the day? Do you take your entire dose at once . .  . do you spread it out throughout the day?

Thanks!


----------



## Adaoba2012

Hey ladies-
I started taking chlorella during the summer but I started suffering serious breakouts so I completely stopped until about a month ago when I've only been taking about a teaspoonful of the SN powder brand. I've been fine for the month until today  I took it after breakfast and I gagged and threw it up a little in my mouth. I thought I would be okay. So I went to work and I was fine for about 2 hours and my stomach started to hurt really bad..I felt like something was coming up so I rushed to the bathroom..I threw up. I threw up 4 times after that at work and then they sent me home. What do u think this could be? I still feel nauseous now


----------



## Pooks

Hey everyone, I'm still green and loving it.  As any progress I make is from CHL as well as the WL cocktail, I'm posting my lil yr end update in here too.

My skin: It's doing so well, I'm really happy with the shake and CHL combined. These things and not eating junk are working miracles!! Don't know yet if MSM is having an effect on my skin as some people have reported good and others bad. I've also started using a homemade green tea and ACV toner (Pocahantas posted on her blog about it a while back) after washing my face, and using emu oil. My skin is smooth and I'm pimple free!

My hair: I had to dust approx half an inch of the ends of each of my plaits this weekend  
Normally I consider the scissors an enemy, but it really had to be done, I had a lotta tree-branch split ends from too much blowdrying. After I get my hair done, I will start monitoring my NG. I've signed up for Bootcamp next yr to ensure I stay minimal heat and protective styled. 

My body: Is toning up nicely, the CHL, cardio and  combined is doing it's good work, I got into a size 12 skirt that I have not been able to wear to church for months because it wouldn't have met my standards of modesty... lil sis got some junk in her trunk y'all  

I'm excited to reap the benefits of the WL cocktail along with consistent healthful eating and exercise in 2010!!


----------



## Demi27

Hello ladies. 
After reading this thread for months, I've decided to become serious about taking Chlorella. I started earlier this year, but I wasn't consistent with it. 
Last week I ordered the powdered Chlorella and have been taking 4 grams every day. 

So far, I love it. I have energy (I do take this with wheatgrass powder) and overall I'm feeling good. 
When I start to exercise next month I am hoping to reap even more benefits. 

Thanks so much ladies.


----------



## mariofmagdal

madamdot said:


> For you ladies who are taking 8+ grams of Chlorella . . . can you tell me how you are taking it throughout the day? Do you take your entire dose at once . . . do you spread it out throughout the day?
> 
> Thanks!


 
I take 12g per day, 4g 3 x's per day.

All is well on my green journey.......


----------



## madamdot

Adaoba2012 said:


> Hey ladies-
> I started taking chlorella during the summer but I started suffering serious breakouts so I completely stopped until about a month ago when I've only been taking about a teaspoonful of the SN powder brand. I've been fine for the month until today  I took it after breakfast and I gagged and threw it up a little in my mouth. I thought I would be okay. So I went to work and I was fine for about 2 hours and my stomach started to hurt really bad..I felt like something was coming up so I rushed to the bathroom..I threw up. I threw up 4 times after that at work and then they sent me home. What do u think this could be? I still feel nauseous now



Adaoba - it could be one of two things: 1) You took too much to start. I did and I suffered from nausea and headache until I lowered the dose and slowly increased it when I did this I had no side effects.  2) You might be allergic to it. If you are - even a little bit will make you feel sick. I would start at 1/2 gram and if that has a negative effect I would say you are allergic to it.

Good luck!


----------



## Lanea87

Is anyone looking to buy the SN powder?
I have only used it maybe 10 times at 1 tsp each.
If so please PM me, TIA!


----------



## Vintageglam

Okay just some quick questions as this thread is enormous:

1.  Does this stuff taste bitter?
2.  Can it be added to breakfast Veggie smoothies?
3.  Is this a good source of protein and chlorophy?
4.  What does it mean by if it aint green you aint taking enough?


----------



## Lanea87

stellagirl76 said:


> Okay just some quick questions as this thread is enormous:
> 
> 1. Does this stuff taste bitter?
> 2. Can it be added to breakfast Veggie smoothies?
> 3. Is this a good source of protein and chlorophy?
> 4. What does it mean by if it aint green you aint taking enough?


 
1. Bitter aint the word, lets say SCUM, and its if your taking the powder/
2. IDK if the veggies can overpower the taste, I know some fruit can.
3. IDK
4. If your poop aint green.....LOL


----------



## Vintageglam

ms_b_haven06 said:


> 4. If your poop aint green.....LOL





ok....


----------



## lennet93

I started taking spirulina about a week ago (trader joes brand). I will be adding the vitamin shop super chlorella tomorrow. I'm going to start with 1 pill which is 1000mg and build it up slowly. I'm taking these for general health but hair growth, weight loss and more energy would be GREAT


----------



## nola1176

Wow this post is serious business.  Just ordered 4 oz powder from amazon ($9) just to test.  I'm looking forward to the results. Even the green poop.  Thanks to everyone!


----------



## mariofmagdal

stellagirl76 said:


> Okay just some quick questions as this thread is enormous:
> 
> 1. Does this stuff taste bitter?
> 2. Can it be added to breakfast Veggie smoothies?
> 3. Is this a good source of protein and chlorophy?
> 4. What does it mean by if it aint green you aint taking enough?


 


#3 Yes, excellent source for both.


----------



## PaleoChick

stellagirl76 said:


> Okay just some quick questions as this thread is enormous:
> 
> 1.  Does this stuff taste bitter?
> 2.  Can it be added to breakfast Veggie smoothies?
> 3.  Is this a good source of protein and chlorophy?
> 4.  What does it mean by if it aint green you aint taking enough?



1. Depends on the brand. I bought from Vitacost, Yarrow, Earthrise, and from Mountain Rose Herbs. I find that the Yarrow brand tastes the least like swamp water. I take a level teaspoon (3g) with 1 level teaspoon Bulk Herb Store Spirulina in applesauce daily M-W-F, twice daily T-R. The combination of both tends to be synergistic. 

2. Yes it can. An apple can mask anything.

3. Yes, it is a food; and there is a decent amount of plant based protein. There is a great deal of chlorophyll involved. 

Here is some information.
*Chlorella's Nutritional Analysis*

 *Chlorella is the highest-known source of chlorophyll, with nearly 10 times the amount of chlorophyll found in alfalfa, from which most commercial chlorophyll is extracted.

Broken cell-wall chlorella, is nearly twice as digestible as other chlorella.* 

 *Chlorophyll Nature's Greatest Cleanser*

 One of the greatest food substances for cleansing the bowel and  other elimination systems, the liver and the blood is chlorophyll, as  found in all green vegetables, especially the green, leafy vegetables.   The problem we find here is that food greens contain less than half of  one percent chlorophyll.  Alfalfa, from which chlorophyll is  commercially extracted, has only 8 or 9 pounds per ton, about 0.2% when  extracted, and alfalfa is one of the plants highest in chlorophyll.   Commercial liquid chlorophyll often contains only about 1% chlorophyll. 

Green algae are the highest sources of chlorophyll in the plant  world; and, of all the green algae studied so far, chlorella is the  highest, often ranging from 3 to 5% chlorophyll.' Chlorella supplements  can speed up the rate of cleansing of the bowel, bloodstream and liver,  by supplying plenty of chlorophyll.  In addition, the mysterious  Chlorella Growth Factor (CGF) speeds up the healing rate of any  damaged tissue. 

*Chlorella Protects the Liver*

 Several experiments have shown that chlorella stimulates a  protective effect on the liver, as shown by its resistance to damage  by toxins such as ethionine.  In one German study, the liver was  protected from the kind of damage caused by malnutrition.  Chlorella lowers blood cholesterol and triglycerides, the levels of which  are associated with liver metabolism as well as fat intake. We can see how the protective  and cleansing effects of chlorella on the liver support the  natural defenses of the body. 

Since the 1930s, experiments with ethionine, a chemical toxic to  the liver, had been done on laboratory animals, because ethionine  caused liver malfunctions similar to those caused in humans from  malnutrition, alcoholism, disturbed sugar storage, interference with  protein and fat metabolism and so forth.  In the 1970s, a group of  Chinese scientists at Taipei Medical College and National Taiwan  University decided to see if chlorella added to the diet would protect the  liver from ethionine damage. 

In their first experiments, Wang, Lin and Tung found that  feeding chlorella to rats before giving them the ethionine helped protect  the liver from damage and produced faster recovery times.  Following up  on these studies, the Formosan scientists designed another experiment  to see how 5% chlorella supplementation of the diet would affect  more specific liver functions.  Rats fed the chlorella supplement had  lower levels of total liver fats, triglycerides and glycogen (stored  sugar), and less liver damage, than rats fed the same diet without  chlorella, after ethionine was given to both groups.  The chlorella fed rats  also recovered more rapidly.  Earlier experiments showed that  malnutrition caused abnormally high levels of glycogen in the liver and high  levels of triglycerides due to liver malfunction.  The authors of the  study concluded that chlorella protects the liver from damage due to  malnutrition or toxins when used at a relatively low level (5%) of  supplementation. 

*Chlorella and the Channels of Elimination*

 One of the first things we find out about chlorella is that  it stimulates and normalizes an under-active bowel.  Dr.  Motomichi Kobayashi, director of a hospital in Takamatsu, Japan,  prescribes chlorella for all his patients who are troubled with constipation.   A US Army medical facility in Colorado found that scenedesmus,  an alga similar to chlorella, combined with chlorella and fed to  volunteers, increased the amount of waste eliminated by the  bowel.' Secondly, in 1957, Dr. Takechi and his associates in Japan  found out that chlorella promoted rapid growth of lactobacillus, one  of the bacteria that promotes colon health.  The chlorophyll in  chlorella helps keep the bowel clean, while the tough cellulose  membrane of chlorella (which is not digested) binds to cadmium,  lead and other heavy metals and carries them out of the body.  The  CGF stimulates repair of tissue damage.  To summarize, chlorella  restores bowel regularity, normalizes beneficial bowel flora,  assists in detoxifying the bowel and stimulates repair of damaged tissue. 

The main point is, chlorella  improves elimination in all four elimination channels, which is the key  to detoxification of the body.  This allows the rebuilding and  rejuvenation of the natural defense system as a whole and the immune  system, in particular. 

*Chlorella Helps to Clean the Bloodstream*

 A clean bloodstream, with an abundance of red blood cells to  carry oxygen, is necessary to a strong natural defense system.   Chlorella's cleansing action on the bowel and other elimination channels, as  well as its protection of the liver, helps keep the blood clean. 

Clean blood assures that metabolic wastes are efficiently  carried away from the tissues.  My experience has shown that the buildup  of metabolic wastes in the body is probably as serious a problem as  the accumulation of toxic materials from undesirable foods, pollution  and exposure to chemicals on the job. 

*Chlorella Helps to Balance Blood Sugar*

 Experiments have shown that chlorella tends to normalize blood  sugar in cases of hypoglycemia while numerous personal testimonies  show that it also helps take care of diabetes. In hypoglycemia, blood  sugar is too low, while in diabetes, blood sugar is too high.  Proper  levels of blood sugar are necessary for normal brain function, heart  function and energy metabolism, all of which are crucial in sustaining  good health and preventing disease.  The liver and pancreas are involved  in the regulation of blood sugar, particularly the Islands of  Langerhans in the pancreas.  So, we find that chlorella supports and  balances pancreatic functions as well as the other organs we have discussed. 

*Chlorella Helps to Normalize Blood Pressure*

 For many years now, chlorella has been known to normalize  blood pressure in many documented cases, High blood pressure is one of  the major risk factors in heart attack and stroke, which account for  more fatalities in the US than any other disease. 

Laboratory experiments have shown that regular use of chlorella  reduces high blood pressure and prevents strokes in rats. Cases of  low blood pressure are not as numerous, but when chlorella has been  used consistently over a period of months, the low blood pressure  often increases to normal. 

*Chlorella Helps to Build Up the Immune Factors*

 Science considers the trillions of white blood cells (leukocytes)  and antibodies that circulate in the blood and lymph as the body's  main defense system against disease.  A protein called interferon  protects cells against harmful viruses.  Leukocytes of various types not  only circulate, but cluster together in lymph nodes and in lymphatic  tissue such as the tonsils, spleen and appendix.  They line the walls  of liver passages, where they are known as Kupffer cells, and portions  of the small intestine where they are called Peyer's patches. 

These "soldiers" of the immune system are said to patrol the blood  and lymph, or stand on guard in the lymph nodes, liver, spleen,  small intestine and so forth, destroying harmful bacteria, removing  foreign matter and taking old blood cells out of circulation.  The  great scientist Metchnikoff won a Nobel prize for his discoveries about  the immune system in 1908. 

Cells and antibodies of the immune system can be destroyed by  radiation and chemotherapy.  Research has shown a significant loss  of white blood cells from sunburn alone, since the white blood  cells moving through the skin capillaries are destroyed by the  ultraviolet light in sunlight.  White blood cells (leukocytes) and  antibodies both require a balance of nutrients and high-quality proteins.   If we are not eating properly, the immune system is harmed  along with other parts of the body. 


4. My herbalist said it best, "If your poop is not green, you are not taking enough."

HTH


----------



## Adaoba2012

madamdot said:


> Adaoba - it could be one of two things: 1) You took too much to start. I did and I suffered from nausea and headache until I lowered the dose and slowly increased it when I did this I had no side effects. 2) You might be allergic to it. If you are - even a little bit will make you feel sick. I would start at 1/2 gram and if that has a negative effect I would say you are allergic to it.
> 
> Good luck!


 
 Thanks...I took it again yesterday morning just to make sure it wasn't something else that made me sick...I even took 1/2 a teaspoon this time and 2 hours later I was throwing up again. I love the benefits of chlorella but I don't think its worth it for me..I must be allergic to it or something  thanks for your suggestion though


----------



## madamdot

Adaoba2012 said:


> Thanks...I took it again yesterday morning just to make sure it wasn't something else that made me sick...I even took 1/2 a teaspoon this time and 2 hours later I was throwing up again. I love the benefits of chlorella but I don't think its worth it for me..I must be allergic to it or something  thanks for your suggestion though



Awww . . .  I am really sorry to hear that. Listen to your body . . . maybe there is something better out there for you. 

I am the same way with most multi-vitamins . . . I think some type of combination in multis make me sick.


As an update: I am on 12 grams a day and in the "green" zone. My skin is purty. I noticed it yesterday when I put some powder on when I was going out to dinner. My skin has suffered a lot due to my thyroid illness and I am so happy to see it on the mend.

I got a touch up last week - so I wont be able to tell the effects on hair. It should be clear since I got a pretty big hair cut with my touch-up so we'll see.

My energy is good. I am not dragging or anything. I am going to test the energy thing this week with getting consistent exercise since we've been traveling and had no consistent exercise.

I have only been on 12 for a week so I don't know about weight loss. Since its Christmas - that might be too much to expect. Will keep you updated.

One downside is that my nails seem to be more brittle. Odd!


----------



## soonergirl

Hey ladies everyone still chuggin along??? Its a new year and many blessings to all... Still on the chlorella train, and spirulina too...


----------



## alexstin

soonergirl said:


> Hey ladies everyone still chuggin along??? Its a new year and many blessings to all... Still on the chlorella train, and spirulina too...




I am. It's been 9 months. I currently take 9 gms/day. Just an FYI that I discovered and posted about in the Natural Living forum. Chlorella can increase fertility. My family was complete (or so I thought) but 6 1/2 years after the birth of my last child I am pregnant. Is it a coincidence that 6 months after starting chlorella we conceived? Maybe, but just wanted to give you guys a heads up.


----------



## madamdot

Well its been 2 weeks since my touch up and I have a TON of new growth in the middle of my head but less so at the front. But I can see signs of new growth (different texture). 

The one thing I have noticed is: my hair is noticeably thicker. I mean THICK. To the point where at one point I was slightly annoyed putting it in a ponytail.

I got over it really quickly because I spent the last 2 years trying to thicken up my hair because of all the hair I've lost from my thyroid issue. As I mentioned before I am not taking chlorella for my hair but this is a nice side effect.

With the new hair cut its slightly below APL but I know when it gets to BSL and beyond I will LOVE the thickness. I am very excited.

I am 50/50 with the health effects. OK that is not true . . . . . I have not noticed any weight loss which I am VERY disappointed about. I am on 12 gram/day. This might because I am on steroids.  But I have "nice" energy . . . I feel almost normal. Now if you've ever suffered from a hypothyroid problem you know this is amazing!!!!!!!!!!

Also my skin all pretty and glowy. It's not 100% but the improvement is amazing. If weight loss happens then I would be 1000% percent satisfied.

I wish I'd discovered this before.


----------



## mariofmagdal

@ Madamdot, great post. I am green for life and loving it and all the benefits. Keep going, the rest is coming.


----------



## lillylovely

A happy, prosperous and blessed new year to you all.

I am still chlorella-ing and spirullina-ing. Am on one heaped tablespoon a day of both. Hve noticed good growth and hair is definitely thicker but not sure if that is chlorella, spirullina or egg cocktail but whatever, I will not be giving chlorella up for sure - I love this stuff.  For UK ladies, I used to use source naturals but found yaeyama brand sold by www.rainforestfoods.co.uk £34.99 for 450g. Seems just as good to me.


----------



## lennet93

I'm taking 4 grams of vitamin shop super chlorella and 3 grams of earthrise spirulina, is this the right ratio? So far so good. I haven't gotten the energy levels that people speak of but I am sleeping better and thats a bonus for me because I have insomnia. Is anyone taking maca also, I was taking maca but stopped when I started chlorella/spirulina.


----------



## Platinum

Still green at 4 grams of Vitamin Shoppe Super Chlorella. I don't plan to take anymore than that amount. I started losing weight when I took 9 grams a day.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I noticed brittle nails too, and stopped taking 6 grams per day.  I am at 6 grams every OTHER day.




madamdot said:


> Awww . . . I am really sorry to hear that. Listen to your body . . . maybe there is something better out there for you.
> 
> I am the same way with most multi-vitamins . . . I think some type of combination in multis make me sick.
> 
> 
> As an update: I am on 12 grams a day and in the "green" zone. My skin is purty. I noticed it yesterday when I put some powder on when I was going out to dinner. My skin has suffered a lot due to my thyroid illness and I am so happy to see it on the mend.
> 
> I got a touch up last week - so I wont be able to tell the effects on hair. It should be clear since I got a pretty big hair cut with my touch-up so we'll see.
> 
> My energy is good. I am not dragging or anything. I am going to test the energy thing this week with getting consistent exercise since we've been traveling and had no consistent exercise.
> 
> I have only been on 12 for a week so I don't know about weight loss. Since its Christmas - that might be too much to expect. Will keep you updated.
> 
> One downside is that my nails seem to be more brittle. Odd!


----------



## madamdot

Platinum said:


> Still green at 4 grams of Vitamin Shoppe Super Chlorella. I don't plan to take anymore than that amount. I started losing weight when I took 9 grams a day.



This is what I take.

I am SO jealous. I am on 12 grams. No weight loss


----------



## madamdot

naturalmanenyc said:


> I noticed brittle nails too, and stopped taking 6 grams per day.  I am at 6 grams every OTHER day.



Since this the only "negative" side effects for me its not worth taking less. I think the problem with me is my nails were strong before I started chlorella - so this might have pushed it over the edge. Since everything was weak and getting stronger its worth it.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

naturalmanenyc said:


> I noticed brittle nails too, and stopped taking 6 grams per day. I am at 6 grams every OTHER day.


 
Was the brittle nsails with chlorella or spirulina?
i had brittle nails and decreased my spirulina dose and my nails went back to normal!


----------



## NorthernCalGal

I'm doing btwn 9-12 grams. I'm waiting on the weight loss and lord knows I need some energy. My skin is doing well, I really like that part. I got tired of mixing it in smoothies, so I just take the powder straight and wash it down with water. Cutting out the middle man for quicker results. (hopefully).


----------



## guudhair

Any of you take Nature's Way chlorophyll?...or any Nature's Way supplements?


----------



## BklynFox

I'm taking the NOW brand tablets- they're tough to swallow
but it decreases my appetite so I'll continue until they run out
then I'll try the powder.


----------



## madamdot

NorthernCalGal said:


> I'm doing btwn 9-12 grams. I'm waiting on the weight loss and lord knows I need some energy. My skin is doing well, I really like that part. I got tired of mixing it in smoothies, so I just take the powder straight and wash it down with water. Cutting out the middle man for quicker results. (hopefully).



For me the energy is subtle. No bouncing off the walls. I just feel good. I have been playing wii non-stop since Christmas. Usually I would be exhausted and not want to do anything - but I feel good. But I am praying the weight loss hurries up.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I've said it a few times but I am sticking to it for 2010 going forward.  Taking Chlorella in the afternoon is horrible for me.  It keeps me up all night, like right now.  I finished my chlorella drink around 4:30 p.m. and now I cannot sleep.  I am only taking it in the morning from now own, before 10 a.m.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I am not taking spirulina, other than the amount that is premixed in my Bolthouse Farms Green Goodness drink.




Blaque*Angel said:


> Was the brittle nsails with chlorella or spirulina?
> i had brittle nails and decreased my spirulina dose and my nails went back to normal!


----------



## Charlie555

I am going to Whole Foods for some chlorella and chlorophyll as soon as I get off! There are some good tips in this thread.


----------



## nc cutie

Charlie555 said:


> I am going to Whole Foods for some chlorella and chlorophyll as soon as I get off! There are some good tips in this thread.


 

Chlorella contain chlorophyll--you dont have to buy both unless you just want to.This video says that chlorella contains 5 times the chlorophyll found in green vegatables.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ttr72IPG94I


----------



## Stiletto_Diva

I just made capsule pills from the powder and I didn't taste a thing!! I've had this since March, but couldn't stand the taste no matter what I mixed it with. I'm so excited I can finally enjoy the benefits of Chlorella.


----------



## Reecie

So I just turned 6 weeks post and my new growth is CRAZY!  So I decided to pull out one of my hairs from the root and measure the new growth. 











 I was shocked when I noticed it was 1 inch of growth!  Wow! I usually hit that at the 8 or 9 week mark.  This combination is working amazingly (check my Youtube Video for what vitamin combo I am using... *LINK*.  If I already have 1 inch of growth at the 6th week mark and I still have 5 more weeks before I relax (11 weeks), that should be some pretty significant growth..... AND IT'S THE WINTER TIME, when on average hair tends to grow slower. 

I am so proud of myself for not skipping or forgetting a day of taking my vitamins. Knowing that I have 1 inch of growth just motivates my even more to continue to take it.


----------



## madamdot

I am up to 14 grams. I am going to stay here for a while and see what happens. I think my weight has stabilized but no loss yet.

DH who was skeptical before (I had to beg him to take 3) is now up to 7 on his own. He likes the "regularity" and energy that comes with Chlorella. He is also hypothyroid so I know he is feeling it. He is convinced it will help him lose his little gut (which I love BTW but know is not healthy . . .  bummer).


----------



## lennet93

I've been taking the vitamin shop super chlorella( 6 grams) and earthrise spirulina (3 grams) for about 2 weeks. I noticed I've been sleeping a lot, is that normal? I'm not tired just sleepy.erplexed How long does it take to start seeing the effects like increased energy and the "cleansing" effects? I'm thinking of switching to the powder form of chlorella but I'm not sure if I'll be able to tolerate the taste and I don't want to waste my money lol


----------



## nc cutie

lennet93 said:


> I've been taking the vitamin shop super chlorella( 6 grams) and earthrise spirulina (3 grams) for about 2 weeks. I noticed I've been sleeping a lot, is that normal? I'm not tired just sleepy.erplexed How long does it take to start seeing the effects like increased energy and the "cleansing" effects? I'm thinking of switching to the powder form of chlorella but I'm not sure if I'll be able to tolerate the taste and I don't want to waste my money lol


 

That happens to me when I stop and start again. Its a detox symptom. It will get pass. I am taking the same brand. I like it. I know that I cant take the powder form


----------



## madamdot

lennet93 said:


> I've been taking the vitamin shop super chlorella( 6 grams) and earthrise spirulina (3 grams) for about 2 weeks. I noticed I've been sleeping a lot, is that normal? I'm not tired just sleepy.erplexed How long does it take to start seeing the effects like increased energy and the "cleansing" effects? I'm thinking of switching to the powder form of chlorella but I'm not sure if I'll be able to tolerate the taste and I don't want to waste my money lol



I think the more toxic your body is the more the side effects - I have the sleepy side effect every-time I increase - but I am also on a lot of steroids. Since you've been on it for 2 weeks I suspect you are getting to the end of your detox stage.


----------



## lennet93

madamdot said:


> I think the more toxic your body is the more the side effects - I have the sleepy side effect every-time I increase - but I am also on a lot of steroids. Since you've been on it for 2 weeks I suspect you are getting to the end of your detox stage.



I figured the sleepy side effect was a detox symptom. Thats really the only side effect that I've noticed. I'm waiting for the increased energy, I want to bounce off the wall lol


----------



## Avyn

I just started taking 16 grams a day this week and talk about sleeeepppyyy!!!  I have been conking out right after work this entire week.  Plus, I am more regular than I have ever been in my entire life!!!  I know that may be tmi, but I have seriously NEVER in life been regular, even when taking detox products after about 3 days on them my body always goes back to being sluggish.  Now, not a problem!!  Yay!!!  Prior to this week I was taking 6 grams/day for about 5 months and did not notice any changes from taking it.  I'm glad I upped my intake.  Hopefully I'll see other significant changes from taking 16 grams.


----------



## madamdot

milknhonee said:


> I just started taking 16 grams a day this week and talk about sleeeepppyyy!!!  I have been conking out right after work this entire week.  Plus, I am more regular than I have ever been in my entire life!!!  I know that may be tmi, but I have seriously NEVER in life been regular, even when taking detox products after about 3 days on them my body always goes back to being sluggish.  Now, not a problem!!  Yay!!!  Prior to this week I was taking 6 grams/day for about 5 months and did not notice any changes from taking it.  I'm glad I upped my intake.  Hopefully I'll see other significant changes from taking 16 grams.



Did you increase from 6 to 16 grams within one week? That's fast!  If you have  no other side effects than sleepiness - that's pretty good.


----------



## MissRissa

man i want to take mine so badly.  i was taking mine before only for about a month mid 2009 and just fell off.   so i tried to start back the beginning of last week.  OMG i just kept gagging.  it was like the smell of it was waaaay stronger than before.  smelling it before i tried to swallow kept making me gag.  i've tried the powder in the bolthouse drinks but it was just waaaay too strong of a taste so i didn't make it past the first sip.  what the hell.


----------



## madamdot

MissRissa said:


> man i want to take mine so badly.  i was taking mine before only for about a month mid 2009 and just fell off.   so i tried to start back the beginning of last week.  OMG i just kept gagging.  it was like the smell of it was waaaay stronger than before.  smelling it before i tried to swallow kept making me gag.  i've tried the powder in the bolthouse drinks but it was just waaaay too strong of a taste so i didn't make it past the first sip.  what the hell.



Yea - I am a wimp. There is no way I will be able to take the powder. I tried it once and I gagged for 20 minutes after. I know its suppose to be better but if I am not going to take it then whats the point. I try to take the pills with water but sip a little juice after to make sure they stay down. That's not too bad.


----------



## NorthernCalGal

I have found Source Naturals to have the best tasting powder. I tried one from Taiwan and the taste was pretty bad.


----------



## Prosperity711

I bought a bottle and it said to take one per day it is a 1000 mg.  I've only taken it for a couple of days but I think I should take more then just one, I might try the powder next time.


----------



## NorthernCalGal

LP1177 said:


> I bought a bottle and it said to take one per day it is a 1000 mg. I've only taken it for a couple of days but I think I should take more then just one, I might try the powder next time.


 
At the bare minimum, you want to get about 3 grams per day. So you want to work your way up to 3 pills.


----------



## tri3nity

Can this replace a multi vitamin or do you add it to your vit regimen? I currently take a multi, b complex, msm, biotin, flaxseed, horsetail. Its a lot I know! Will chorella react bad with any of these do anyone know?


----------



## nakialovesshoes

I've worked my way up to 9g -  but I'm taking the pills. After a gagging incident with the spirulina powder, I've given up on the powders. I am thinking about buying the capsules & making my own if the numbers come out right. Just trying to be a little bit more cost effective b/c I would like to work my way up to 12g per day & that's alot of pills & it's getting expensive.


----------



## madamdot

I am back down to 13 grams (from 14). I got blisters on my tongue. I know this means more detox . . . but this one was too painful.  It felt like my tongue got burned and the blisters were on the tip. So I will stick to 13 for a while and see what happens.


----------



## BlkOnyx488

I add the powder to my protien shake,  I even put it in my cream of wheat.  It was really weird at first eatting green cream of wheat, but i have gotten use to it.

I haven't noticed any great changes in my body except that my pee is green, TMI I know but it is. I hope that means I am on the right track.  I have not experienced any bad side effects.

Oh I also tried it in my homemade lemonade drink.  I noticed it didn't change the taste of my lemonade like it changes the taste of my cream of wheat.  could the acid in Lemonade have something to do with that?


----------



## Lola Laughs

milknhonee said:


> I just started taking 16 grams a day this week and talk about sleeeepppyyy!!! I have been conking out right after work this entire week. Plus, I am more regular than I have ever been in my entire life!!!


 
^^^I've been taking 6 grams for almost a week know and have had the same side effects, particularly the sleepiness.  On a brighter note, I've lost about 2 lbs--prob just water weight..we'll see how this plays out...


----------



## mariofmagdal

LP1177 said:


> I bought a bottle and it said to take one per day it is a 1000 mg.  I've only taken it for a couple of days but I think I should take more then just one, I might try the powder next time.




3g's per day is the minimum dosage. If this does not make you go green, begin to up your dosage. If you are not going GREEN, you are not taking enough. Take it slow and drink plenty of water. Hope this helps.


----------



## ycj1

I took some for the first time last night, and although the bottle says 6 tabs equates to 3g, I think it is too much for me. At around 1:30-2:00 am this morning I woke up and felt funny. I ran to the bathroom with a garbage can in tow thinking maybe I had to throw up. I did'nt but boy did I use the bathroom. Not to be graphic. I did'nt know why that happened like that until I just read this thread. At least the first 2 pages of the orig. thread. I think I will have to reduce my intake as well until my body adjust to taking them. I took 4 tabs but I will reduce them to 3 tonight just to see what will happen. Wish me luck, because I really do want to continue taking them. By the way I have the whole food brand. I also think I must up my water intake as well.  By the way my stool was green. I thought for a minute it was bile.

Any suggestions are welcomed. Thanks


----------



## Lola Laughs

^^^Sorry you had that experience.  I began taking only 2 grams for the first two days  AFTER a full meal and with a full 8 oz of water.


----------



## mariofmagdal

ycj1 said:


> I took some for the first time last night, and although the bottle says 6 tabs equates to 3g, I think it is too much for me. At around 1:30-2:00 am this morning I woke up and felt funny. I ran to the bathroom with a garbage can in tow thinking maybe I had to throw up. I did'nt but boy did I use the bathroom. Not to be graphic. I did'nt know why that happened like that until I just read this thread. At least the first 2 pages of the orig. thread. I think I will have to reduce my intake as well until my body adjust to taking them. I took 4 tabs but I will reduce them to 3 tonight just to see what will happen. Wish me luck, because I really do want to continue taking them. By the way I have the whole food brand. I also think I must up my water intake as well.  By the way my stool was green. I thought for a minute it was bile.
> 
> Any suggestions are welcomed. Thanks




Sounds like you are on track. It is a good idea to allow your body to adjust. Take it slow and increase your water intake as you increase your dosage. Hope this helps. GREEN is great!


----------



## Prosperity711

I took 3 1000 mg pills today, so I guess that is 3 grams; I will do this for a couple of days to see how my body react, will try to get to at 6 grams soon.  My system is very stubborn, so I'm sure I will be able to take at least 6 grams soon.


----------



## Lesha

Do you know if children can take it?  Where can I purchase it?


----------



## BklynFox

Chlorella is the best! After taking Chlorella for approx. 1 week
some pain I was having in my ankle has disappeared.

Lesha click this link and scroll to the bottom of the 
page.

http://www.nutrition2000.com/Chlorella.cfm


Can Chlorella Be Given to Children?

Absolutely!* In fact, chlorella has been shown to promote rapid growth in children, as well as build in them superior immune systems. Children can take ½ to ¼ the adult dose described above.
*

For More Information about Chlorella, 
please call 1-800-558-9697


----------



## mariofmagdal

Lesha said:


> Do you know if children can take it? Where can I purchase it?


 

Yes my daughter has been taking it for a while. She is six and takes 6 200mg pills per day, that's 1.2 grams per day, and she does wonderfully. It has added vibrance to her hair. It is good for her allergies and eczema. Chlorella is great for so many things. She takes MSM too, 1000mg per day.


----------



## Prosperity711

Can it give you a headache if you take too much?  I took 3 1000 mg pills yesterday and I have a terrible headache since yesterday, not sure if it is from that.


----------



## mariofmagdal

@ LP1177, Yes, that is a detox sign. You can take something for the headache and keep going or scale back until your body adjusts. Detox means it's working. Continue to drink plenty of water.


----------



## Prosperity711

mariofmagdal said:


> @ LP1177, Yes, that is a detox sign. You can take something for the headache and keep going or scale back until your body adjusts. Detox means it's working. Continue to drink plenty of water.



Ok, boy my head is killing me, I took Excedrin but no relief yet. I still haven't used the bathroom yet erplexed  should I take more today?  I know my body really need to detox, maybe I will take one instead of 3 for a while.


----------



## mariofmagdal

LP1177 said:


> Ok, boy my head is killing me, I took Excedrin but no relief yet. I still haven't used the bathroom yet erplexed  should I take more today?  I know my body really need to detox, maybe I will take one instead of 3 for a while.



Yeah, I would scale back if you are finding no relief. Up that water so you can go the bathroom. Slow and easy is good. The benefits are so amazing, it's worth the wait. Green for life over here.


----------



## MissRissa

what brand is the 1000 tablet?  the ones i have are only 200, i think thats part of the problem, i have to take 15 of them.  after the first two, the smell (yes the smell of the pills) makes me gag.


----------



## Prosperity711

MissRissa said:


> what brand is the 1000 tablet?  the ones i have are only 200, i think thats part of the problem, i have to take 15 of them.  after the first two, the smell (yes the smell of the pills) makes me gag.



They are the Vitamin Shoppe brand Super Chlorella, 1000 mg 100 tablets


----------



## mariofmagdal

Vitamin Shoppe sells 1000mg Super Chlorella, Earthrise sells 500mg tablets, and Source Naturals and Chlorenergy sells 200mg tablets. This does not cover all the brands on the poll or out there, just the ones I know.

Sorry the smell bothers you, but that's the reason I take the pills. Green for life, hope that helps.


----------



## Okay

i plan on ordering it when i can afford it..
i didnt read all the pages, but should i take the chlorella and spirulina together?
someone once posted that it was a good idea starting with chlorella for 1 week than add spirulina? 
And in terms of the sleepiness.. some people say it gives them energy? will the sleepiness go away or is it best to take it at night so i wont sleep all day?

tia..


----------



## ladysaraii

So I took my first dose of Chlorella powder in plain water.  Ick Ick ew.  It was fine when I held my nose, but as soon as I let go, I tasted that stuff.  

Now I need to find a low sugar alternative to mix it with.  I'm thinking that this will force me to make and stay faithful to my green smoothies so I can get the chlorella and spirulina in


----------



## Forever in Bloom

ladysaraii said:


> So I took my first dose of Chlorella powder in plain water. Ick Ick ew. It was fine when I held my nose, but as soon as I let go, I tasted that stuff.
> 
> Now I need to find a low sugar alternative to mix it with. I'm thinking that this will force me to make and stay faithful to my green smoothies so I can get the chlorella and spirulina in


 
I have been taking it regularly since January 1st. I actually kind of like the taste now  I drink it with juice or apple sauce.

*@ LP1177*

I got awful headaches when I started using chlorella again this new year. That never happened before! I thought it was stress, but the headaches tapered off about 2 days ago, so it was about 12 days I had to endure really awful headaches.

I don't eat meat, dairy products, or dairy, so I have no idea what the heck I am detoxing


----------



## Grand Prix

Hi all!

I've been taking chlorella for a couple of months now, I've very slowly worked my way up to 4 grams. My skin looks bright, the white of my eyes are whiter (which I love, because I've had grey streaks on them all my life..) and as I'm typing I'm having this "ohh, that's why.." moment because I've also been losing weight and this must be because of the chlorella too!

I would very much hate to stop taking it, but I've been having both anxiety and insomnia. I tried taking chlorella about a year ago, but stopped because of the insomnia. I don't want to stop again because of the benefits, but I'm turning into this nervous person who doesn't sleep at night!

Has anybody else been experiencing this? If so, what have you done about it? *twitch*


----------



## madamdot

Grand Prix said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I've been taking chlorella for a couple of months now, I've very slowly worked my way up to 4 grams. My skin looks bright, the white of my eyes are whiter (which I love, because I've had grey streaks on them all my life..) and as I'm typing I'm having this "ohh, that's why.." moment because I've also been losing weight and this must be because of the chlorella too!
> 
> I would very much hate to stop taking it, but I've been having both anxiety and insomnia. I tried taking chlorella about a year ago, but stopped because of the insomnia. I don't want to stop again because of the benefits, but I'm turning into this nervous person who doesn't sleep at night!
> 
> Has anybody else been experiencing this? If so, what have you done about it? *twitch*



What time do you take your chlorella. I take most of mine in the morning to avoid insomnia. Once I took some (1.5 grams) it at 7pm or so . . .  a BIG nono!!!!

I usually take my last dose between 3 and 5pm.


----------



## Nameless

Where can you get Chlorella in the UK? I saw one in but it's Chinese Chlorella which I heard isn't regulated.


----------



## Grand Prix

madamdot said:


> What time do you take your chlorella. I take most of mine in the morning to avoid insomnia. Once I took some (1.5 grams) it at 7pm or so . . . a BIG nono!!!!
> 
> I usually take my last dose between 3 and 5pm.


 
I take it with breakfast. I wouldn't dare take any after noon.
This is also why I don't want to spread my doses. Or would that be better?


----------



## Okay

i didnt read all the pages, but should i take the chlorella and spirulina together?
someone once posted that it was a good idea starting with chlorella for 1 week than add spirulina? 
And in terms of the sleepiness.. some people say it gives them energy? will the sleepiness go away or is it best to take it at night so i wont sleep all day?


----------



## Prosperity711

Do Chlorella and spirulina both give you energy?  Has anyone found one brand to better than another?  How long do you have to wait to take the Chlorella after you have had a cup of coffee?  I read that you shouldn't take it before or after coffee but it didn't say how long you had to wait.


----------



## gn1g

Spirulina gives me the energy.  Not sure about your other questions.


----------



## MissRissa

i need to see the size of the 1000mg pills.  i'm one of those weirdos that has ALOT of trouble swallowing pills.  thats why i was so amped when i found out it was in powder form.  

although i was able to get about 1/2 a teaspon in some apple sauce.  but i had to use like an entire 1/2 cup of apple sauce.  thats causing me to exceed my sugar for the day.


----------



## so1913

Wow...i actually decided last week to start consuming more green stuff to move towards a more healthier diet and just purchased Amazing Grass Green Superfood http://www.amazinggrass.com/green-superfood-powder.html 

Good to know it's gonna benefit my hair!


----------



## mariofmagdal

LP1177 said:


> Do Chlorella and spirulina both give you energy?  Has anyone found one brand to better than another?  How long do you have to wait to take the Chlorella after you have had a cup of coffee?  I read that you shouldn't take it before or after coffee but it didn't say how long you had to wait.




I do both. Spirulina is the energy booster. Don't take it so close to bed. I use Earthrise for both, mainly because they are a specialty company and manufacture their own Spirulina. Earthrise is more pricey than the others. They have 500mg tablets/capsules of both. Go to Earthrise.com to read up on them. I hope I have been helpful.


----------



## mariofmagdal

MissRissa said:


> i need to see the size of the 1000mg pills.  i'm one of those weirdos that has ALOT of trouble swallowing pills.  thats why i was so amped when i found out it was in powder form.
> 
> although i was able to get about 1/2 a teaspon in some apple sauce.  but i had to use like an entire 1/2 cup of apple sauce.  thats causing me to exceed my sugar for the day.




You might not want to take them as they are kinda large, although they do have an easy to swallow coating. You probably can handle two 500mg pills, they are more tolerable.


----------



## Prosperity711

MissRissa said:


> i need to see the size of the 1000mg pills.  i'm one of those weirdos that has ALOT of trouble swallowing pills.  thats why i was so amped when i found out it was in powder form.
> 
> although i was able to get about 1/2 a teaspon in some apple sauce.  but i had to use like an entire 1/2 cup of apple sauce.  thats causing me to exceed my sugar for the day.



*The size is not bad, I think you will be able to swallow them, I decided to start with pills instead of powder so I could at least get some in my body, if the powder was nasty then I might not have tried the pills.  Are you trying spirulina too? I read they are good together.*


----------



## mariofmagdal

LANGT said:


> i didnt read all the pages, but should i take the chlorella and spirulina together?
> someone once posted that it was a good idea starting with chlorella for 1 week than add spirulina?
> And in terms of the sleepiness.. some people say it gives them energy? will the sleepiness go away or is it best to take it at night so i wont sleep all day?



Sleepiness is a detox symptom and or is coming from consumption of caffeine. Be careful not to consume caffeine too close to the time you take chlorella/spirulina. They are a great pair together, starting one and then the other is fine, this way your body can respond. I would not take them too close to bedtime.


----------



## MissRissa

LP1177 said:


> *The size is not bad, I think you will be able to swallow them, I decided to start with pills instead of powder so I could at least get some in my body, if the powder was nasty then I might not have tried the pills. Are you trying spirulina too? I read they are good together.*


 

lol i do have spirulina tablets but in my frustration with the chlorella, i haven't even attempted them yet.  you really dont understand how hard it is for me to swallow pills.  i might as well crack the seal on those bad boys and at least try them tomorrow.


----------



## Prosperity711

MissRissa said:


> lol i do have spirulina tablets but in my frustration with the chlorella, i haven't even attempted them yet.  you really dont understand how hard it is for me to swallow pills.  i might as well crack the seal on those bad boys and at least try them tomorrow.



Lol, my spirulina pills are small round pills, today is the second time I have tried them I got such a bad headache from chlorella I didn't take either for a few days, so today I just took 1 chlorella and 2 spirulina, I can swallow pills pretty easy as long as they aren't big horse pills, those hurt my throat


----------



## lennet93

mariofmagdal said:


> *Sleepiness is a detox symptom *and or is coming from consumption of caffeine. Be careful not to consume caffeine too close to the time you take chlorella/spirulina. They are a great pair together, starting one and then the other is fine, this way your body can respond. I would not take them too close to bedtime.



I was having the same sleepiness problem, it has started to go away but now I'm having this slight light headed/vertigo thing happening. I don't have a cold, ear ache or anything that could be causing the vertigo. Could it be a detox symptom?


----------



## MissRissa

LP1177 said:


> Lol, my spirulina pills are small round pills, today is the second time I have tried them I got such a bad headache from chlorella I didn't take either for a few days, so today I just took 1 chlorella and 2 spirulina, I can swallow pills pretty easy as long as they aren't big horse pills, those hurt my throat


 
maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan.  i just opened them.  they are the long ones.  i CANNOT swallow those.  bout to get me a pill crusher.


----------



## Prosperity711

MissRissa said:


> maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan.  i just opened them.  they are the long ones.  i CANNOT swallow those.  bout to get me a pill crusher.


*
OMG! they aren't that bad you are too funny! How many are you going to take a day?  I took 3 at one time, bad idea  gave me the worse headache! so I'm going to slowly increase the dosage, if I take more than one in a day I'm going to space it out. 
*


----------



## Lita

I've been taken 3grms for a while..Up my dose to 6 grms & while I was walking today my leg became very stiff (like I could not move it) in the middle of the street.Wow,talk about scary..Any-way. I feel better now..Has this happen to any-one? I drink PLENTY of Water!
*Note: I drink plenty of Greens Daily......






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Prosperity711

mariofmagdal said:


> I do both. Spirulina is the energy booster. Don't take it so close to bed. I use Earthrise for both, mainly because they are a specialty company and manufacture their own Spirulina. Earthrise is more pricey than the others. They have 500mg tablets/capsules of both. Go to Earthrise.com to read up on them. I hope I have been helpful.



*You have been very helpful and I really appreciate it   Please share anything else that you take that might be of interest to us trying to get more green in our diet.  I'm going to check out earthwise.*


----------



## madamdot

Ladies, please increase your dosage slowly. No more than 1000 mg at a time. You can increase 1000 mg every 3 or 4 days . . .  Trust me, its not fun otherwise.


----------



## Prosperity711

madamdot said:


> Ladies, please increase your dosage slowly. No more than 1000 mg at a time. You can increase 1000 mg every 3 or 4 days . . .  Trust me, its not fun otherwise.



You are so right! I tried going from 1000 to 3000, after only taking it for a couple of days and boy did I pay for it  It was so hard to get rid of that bad headache!  so I'm going to do just 1000 for at least a week or 2 so my body can get use to it.  I'm trying to figure out how long do I have to wait after I drink a cup of coffee before I can take it and do you always have to take it with food?  Are you taking spirulina too?


----------



## madamdot

LP1177 said:


> You are so right! I tried going from 1000 to 3000, after only taking it for a couple of days and boy did I pay for it  It was so hard to get rid of that bad headache!  so I'm going to do just 1000 for at least a week or 2 so my body can get use to it.  I'm trying to figure out how long do I have to wait after I drink a cup of coffee before I can take it and do you always have to take it with food?  Are you taking spirulina too?



I don't always take mine with food. In the morning I take mine on an empty stomach without issues . . . which is great because I have a sensitive tummy when it comes to vitamins. I usually take my mid-day dose with food.

I think 20 minutes before/after coffee - but in truth I don't wait and I have no issues with taking it with coffee.

No I am not taking Spirulina. I have Hashimoto's disease and this does not seem to aid autoimmune diseases.

BTW - I am back to 14 grams. No tongue issues.


----------



## mariofmagdal

lennet93 said:


> I was having the same sleepiness problem, it has started to go away but now I'm having this slight light headed/vertigo thing happening. I don't have a cold, ear ache or anything that could be causing the vertigo. Could it be a detox symptom?



This is also a detox symptom. Are you taking with food?


----------



## MsButterfli

have a quick question ladies, i got my chlorella a few days ago and its the big ole pill  u think i could crush it up and throw it in some juice and get the same effect that way? i did horrible with my prenatals that were almost as big and had to resort to chewables lol, any insight or shall i just try my best to force it down n pray it dont get lodged in my throat lol


----------



## Prosperity711

madamdot said:


> I don't always take mine with food. In the morning I take mine on an empty stomach without issues . . . which is great because I have a sensitive tummy when it comes to vitamins. I usually take my mid-day dose with food.
> 
> I think 20 minutes before/after coffee - but in truth I don't wait and I have no issues with taking it with coffee.
> 
> No I am not taking Spirulina. I have Hashimoto's disease and this does not seem to aid autoimmune diseases.
> 
> BTW - I am back to 14 grams. No tongue issues.


*

Wow 14 grams sounds like a lot! It's funny the bottle say take one a day it is 1000 mg.  What do you notice different when you keep increasing the dosage?  What is the maximum amount you will take?  Have you lost weight or noticed hair growth?  I'm really interested in taking it to be more healthy, but if I lose a few pounds or my hair grows that would be an added benefit 
*


----------



## TRYING2GROW

I am currently take six grams of chlorella and seven grams of spirulina.  I am working my way up w/ the spirulina.  I have been slowly working my way up.  I started taking the chlorella first.  But, I noticed I started having bad headache, so I took the vitamins in two separte times.  I am still having the headache, and I drunk 180 oz of water.  

I notice also that my nail haven't been growing fast, like they were when I was only taking chlorella.  I have micro's so I don't know what it have done for my hair.  What should I do.

tia


----------



## mariofmagdal

LP1177 said:


> *
> 
> Wow 14 grams sounds like a lot! It's funny the bottle say take one a day it is 1000 mg.  What do you notice different when you keep increasing the dosage?  What is the maximum amount you will take?  Have you lost weight or noticed hair growth?  I'm really interested in taking it to be more healthy, but if I lose a few pounds or my hair grows that would be an added benefit
> *



12g is Medicinal. However, I have read where there are people who pop chlorella/spirulina all day long, and take up to a whopping 70 grams or more per day. While we are careful dispensing, they are pouring and chewing by the handsful!


----------



## mariofmagdal

TRYING2GROW said:


> I am currently take six grams of chlorella and seven grams of spirulina.  I am working my way up w/ the spirulina.  I have been slowly working my way up.  I started taking the chlorella first.  But, I noticed I started having bad headache, so I took the vitamins in two separte times.  I am still having the headache, and I drunk 180 oz of water.
> 
> I notice also that my nail haven't been growing fast, like they were when I was only taking chlorella.  I have micro's so I don't know what it have done for my hair.  What should I do.
> 
> tia



Headache is a detox symptom. You may want to take something for the headache, and or scale back until you reach a level of comfort. Increase slowly from there. Let your body tell you. Slow is good, and it is so worth it.


----------



## madamdot

LP1177 said:


> *
> 
> Wow 14 grams sounds like a lot! It's funny the bottle say take one a day it is 1000 mg.  What do you notice different when you keep increasing the dosage?  What is the maximum amount you will take?  Have you lost weight or noticed hair growth?  I'm really interested in taking it to be more healthy, but if I lose a few pounds or my hair grows that would be an added benefit
> *



I am taking this much to heal my body. I am suffering from Hashimoto's disease and am on a lot of steroids . . . . which I am trying to wean off


I have noticed hair growth but no weight loss (which I am dying for - I get so jealous when I hear people say they are on 6 grams and losing weight). 

The best thing is energy which has been stable despite slowly weaning off the steroids. Its going to take some time to recover but I think this will be helpful.


----------



## lennet93

mariofmagdal said:


> This is also a detox symptom. *Are you taking with food?*




Yes I always take with food. The vertigo has passed. It's like when one detox symptom ends another starts When does all the detox symptoms surpass, is it a certain amount of time or is it a certain dosage?


----------



## mariofmagdal

lennet93 said:


> [/B]
> 
> Yes I always take with food. The vertigo has passed. It's like when one detox symptom ends another starts When does all the detox symptoms surpass, is it a certain amount of time or is it a certain dosage?


 
Detox means it's working.  How long it sticks around depends upon the person. It could last weeks and or into months. If you can bear it, it's a good thing. If not, you can always slow down and increase when your body is comfortable.


----------



## madamdot

lennet93 said:


> [/B]
> 
> Yes I always take with food. The vertigo has passed. It's like when one detox symptom ends another starts When does all the detox symptoms surpass, is it a certain amount of time or is it a certain dosage?



Make sure you are drinking lots of water . . . the detox symptoms for me usually go away in a couple of days. I notice they are more severe if I am dehydrated.


----------



## Prosperity711

madamdot said:


> I am taking this much to heal my body. I am suffering from Hashimoto's disease and am on a lot of steroids . . . . which I am trying to wean off
> 
> 
> I have noticed hair growth but no weight loss (which I am dying for - I get so jealous when I hear people say they are on 6 grams and losing weight).
> 
> The best thing is energy which has been stable despite slowly weaning off the steroids. Its going to take some time to recover but I think this will be helpful.


 
*I hope you have a quick recovery, thanks for being so helpful*


----------



## Stiletto_Diva

I've gone green at 9g of chlorella! Hopefully I will start to see some hair growth soon.


----------



## madamdot

I am 5 1/2 weeks posts and my new growth is very visible. It seems like it goes from nothing to POW in week 4-5. My hair grows in really curly. The last time I went to my stylist she said she thought I would twisting my hair into dreads intentionally. Of course I wasn't.

My nails are still brittle, even though they grow superfast.

My energy is getting better and better everyday.  I am walking up a storm. This is great because I am slowly weaning myself off the steroids I am on without any side effects . . .  . . I am so happy about this. NOW if I could only get some of that weight loss everyone else is talking about I would be on cloud nine.


----------



## Cali*Rocks

I just began today and I'm taking 3g. I'm looking forward to faster hair growth


----------



## mariofmagdal

Cali*Rocks said:


> I just began today and I'm taking 3g. I'm looking forward to faster hair growth




Welcome to the world of GREEN  Sound's like you're off to a great start!


----------



## Cali*Rocks

Thanks Mario  How many grams are you up to now?


----------



## mariofmagdal

I remained at 12g of Chlorella and 24g of Spirulina. Still enjoying the benefits.


----------



## madamdot

I cannot believe how on board my husband is with this. He is usually a little resistant to any of my "new things." Voodoo medicine he calls it.

But he is up to 9 grams of chlorella a day (he is hypothyroid so he is trying to get balanced).


----------



## bemajor

onelove08 said:


> Hi everyone! Hope all is well! I have not checked in for awhile. I am still taking CHL I just lowered my dose. I take it with a teaspoon of spirulina. I only take about 1.5g. I do not really notice that much extra growth but, I can tell you that the spirulina helps. I do not notice as much growth without it. I am also natural and do not take my hair out that much. So, maybe I do not notice it ?? I take CHL mostly to *ensure that my cycle is light*. I also added a digestive enzyme with CHL/spirulina. My body has really responded to the addition of a digestive enzyme! I think if my dose were higher, then I would notice more changes but, I am only willing to stay on a small dose. HTH someone!!!


 
Sooo that's why! Lol I have been on CHL for about a two weeks. I had no detox symptoms and went green immediately. My period was extremely (well relatively) light! The only negative effect that I had was that I ate some greasy fried plantains about two days ago and had the worse stomach pains, vomitting and diarrhea...guess once you go green you better keep that diet clean.


----------



## mstar

I have mixed feelings about chlorella, and I would like to stop taking it.

I've been on it since around last May, and it's caused me to have *extremely* bad insomnia. This has negatively impacted my quality of life in many areas. I also suspect that it doesn't help with breakouts (I'm not sure if it causes them, but when I take a short break from chl, my skin seems to clear up.) 

I haven't noticed ANY of the spectacular results that people rave about: weight loss, clearer skin, less fatigue, faster hair growth, mental clarity, less aches and pains, improved immunity, etc. Nothing. 

It also doesn't seem to agree with my body in some way...after 9 months, I've only been able to get up to 7 grams. Every time I try to increase my dose, it's very unpleasant. I have to add on miniscule amounts VERY slowly. 

The single result that I've seen from chlorella--and this is a big one for me--is that it keeps me regular. I've struggled with irregularity for many years now, so this is a huge blessing in my life. For that reason alone, I'm reluctant to stop taking it. 

I also would like to stay on it because luckiestdestiny posted that it clears heavy metals from the blood, and I like to eat fish. 

I'm going to try switching up the time of day that I take it, and see if that helps with the insomnia. But I can only really afford to give it another two weeks...I need my life back. I can't afford to keep walking around looking like a zombie from lack of sleep. erplexed If anyone has any other suggestions, I'm all ears.


----------



## mariofmagdal

@ Mstar, I suggest listening to your body. What are your reasons for increasing? At what usage did you first go green? If it was at a lower dose, by all means I would go back there and remain. You will continue with the benefits that you are receiving and I suspect the rest will eventually follow.


----------



## mstar

^^Hey mari, that's exactly what I was thinking of doing. I went green very early on, at 2grams I believe, and I became regular then. 

There was a lot of talk earlier in the thread about 6 grams being the minimum dosage at which the most benefits would kick in, and since I have a thyroid problem, an even higher dosage was recommended. But I think you're right...a lower dose would probably work best for me. Thanks for responding!


----------



## tnorenberg

Still on the Chlorella since the start of the first group started early last year,I believe or late 2008. I have had hair growth, but I'm not tracking it every single month consistently. I get about an inch a month. The main reason I take it is for the overall health benefits. My husband even started it as well.


----------



## Prosperity711

Why does the bottle that I have say take one per day, it is 1000 mg?  When you keep increasing the dosage are you doing it to just go green?  Can you go green with just spirulina?


----------



## TRYING2GROW

Can I take only chlorella, and it give me all the vitamins that I need


----------



## madamdot

mstar said:


> ^^Hey mari, that's exactly what I was thinking of doing. I went green very early on, at 2grams I believe, and I became regular then.
> 
> There was a lot of talk earlier in the thread about 6 grams being the minimum dosage at which the most benefits would kick in, and since I have a thyroid problem, an even higher dosage was recommended. But I think you're right...a lower dose would probably work best for me. Thanks for responding!



I agree with mariofmagdal - listen to your body. I have a thyroid problem too so I understand wanting to increase. But remember everyone is different. I haven't had any weight loss (at least not that I have noticed) and every-time I read someone saying that I get mad. Why not me???????

But not only are you not having the positive effects its causing bad stuff to happen - so yes I would lower or even stop.


----------



## femmemuscle

i just came through a terrible cold.  at first i thought it was the chlorella and one of it's detoxification processes.  Nope.  it was a bad cold.  So if symptoms pop up, and you think it's one of the benefit's of chlorella, think it through.

I will say, that the symptoms of the cold moved through faster than usual.   it usually takes about 2 weeks for me to get through them.  it's only taking about 1 week, instead.  The Fiery/sandpaper soar throat, runny nose, fever and constant coughing, were shortened.  i only called in sick for one day, and worked 1/2 day today.  That never would have happened before.

So, when the cold symptoms begin - they are just cold symptoms.  drink plenty of water, lots of soup - for the electrolytes and rest.


----------



## tada1

has anyone suffered from increased menstrual cramps from chlorella?


----------



## curali

Hello, everyone!

I, like many others, have been a lurker for sooooo long so today I finally got a paid 'script.

I started taking Watershed's 50/50 on Dec. 10(my b/day) and then started taking the powder Jarrow on 1/6/10. Also got my husband taking it in our green smoothies and that was a major accomplishment

I have not seen any green consistency(only went green a couple of days) but my husband is green all the time(go figure).

I am sleeping so much better and so is he, but I would like to see some growth as the
 top of my hair is very thin and, of course, my husband has hair like the football player with the Pittsburg Steelers but I am sure I'll start seeing some results.

Was on MT since October, but not really much growth.  I drink lots of water and our diet is very clean as we are vegetarians.

I am asking for suggestions, advice, etc from everyone and would like to say thank you to Mario and LuckiestDestiny as I have been reading and learning from their previous posts throughout these 552 pages.

I am so glad to be a part of this forum and look forward to any suggestions from you all.


----------



## lushlady

I just started taking nature's way chlorella (3 a day, even though the dose on the bottle is 9 a day) and nature's bounty hair vitamins a few days ago.   I got a weave sewn in yesterday and know what my usual growth is after six weeks.  I'll see in the next six if there is any change in the health or speed of growth in my hair.    I haven't noticed anything yet, but normally when my diet is good the first thing I notice is my nail growth.    I'll update when I see any changes.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

mstar said:


> ^^Hey mari, that's exactly what I was thinking of doing. I went green very early on, at 2grams I believe, and I became regular then.
> 
> There was a lot of talk earlier in the thread about 6 grams being the minimum dosage at which the most benefits would kick in, and since I have a thyroid problem, an even higher dosage was recommended. But I think you're right...a lower dose would probably work best for me. Thanks for responding!


 
I think you should also lower your dose, what brand do you take?
I hop your problems are solved very soon! 



LP1177 said:


> Why does the bottle that I have say take one per day, it is 1000 mg? When you keep increasing the dosage are you doing it to just go green? Can you go green with just spirulina?


 
yes, you can go green with just spirulina! 
are you taking the NOW Brand?
people increase the dosage for different reasons.



TRYING2GROW said:


> Can I take only chlorella, and it give me all the vitamins that I need


 
yes you can! 



tada1 said:


> has anyone suffered from increased menstrual cramps from chlorella?


 
no  i have pain free periods now, thank God


----------



## Jewell

I'm really interested in taking either Chlorella, spirulina, or wheat germ.  I would love to order a combo vit of all 3.  I'm off to do some research and see about ordering a bottle or two!


----------



## mariofmagdal

Jewell said:


> I'm really interested in taking either Chlorella, spirulina, or wheat germ.  I would love to order a combo vit of all 3.  I'm off to do some research and see about ordering a bottle or two!




You won't be sorry. Chl/Spr are great superfoods! Go GREEN!


----------



## Prosperity711

I'm taking Vitamin Shoppe brand but want to try Earthrise, or Now, which brand do you ladies think is best?  Also, I don't think I want to do the powder will I still get the same benefits if I keep taking the pills?


----------



## mariofmagdal

LP1177 said:


> I'm taking Vitamin Shoppe brand but want to try Earthrise, or Now, which brand do you ladies think is best?  Also, I don't think I want to do the powder will I still get the same benefits if I keep taking the pills?



I take Earthrise for both CHL/SPR. I have never used the powder, it's been over a year now, and I love the benefits. Green for life!


----------



## mariofmagdal

tada1 said:


> has anyone suffered from increased menstrual cramps from chlorella?




No. It is a great regulator of cycles and leaves you pain free!


----------



## Prosperity711

mariofmagdal said:


> I take Earthrise for both CHL/SPR. I have never used the powder, it's been over a year now, and I love the benefits. Green for life!



Where do you get yours from?


----------



## mariofmagdal

LP1177 said:


> Where do you get yours from?



www.luckyvitamin.com


----------



## tada1

Blaque*Angel said:


> no  i have pain free periods now, thank God





mariofmagdal said:


> No. It is a great regulator of cycles and leaves you pain free!



thanks for replying ladies


----------



## BlkOnyx488

Does Chlorella give you gas?
Umm I am asking for a friend ya'll don't know her:fart:


----------



## Prosperity711

BlkOnyx488 said:


> Does Chlorella give you gas?
> Umm I am asking for a friend ya'll don't know her:fart:


*my friend want to know that too 
*


----------



## mariofmagdal

BlkOnyx488 said:


> Does Chlorella give you gas?
> Umm I am asking for a friend ya'll don't know her:fart:



Yes, drink plenty of water, and it would be a good idea to take a probiotic along with it. Yogurt with probiotics is good too. You could also take Chlorophyll for that smell. ;0)


----------



## Blaque*Angel

It's my green anniversary


----------



## Pooks

Happy Greenaversary B*A!


----------



## lillylovely

Hey Happy Geen anniversary BA. Pookiwah isn't this month your Green anniversary too?  Cant wait to get to one year too!

I am still green after 8 months and loving my journey.  I feel that my body detoxes regularly and now that I eat healthily, my body really benefits from all the vitamins and minerals I take or eat. My body is also real sensitive to junk  - so I have to stay away from it to keep the gas away!!!

Also the weight loss has *only just *kicked in with not one iota of exercise.  Yes it has taken this long but everyone's different.

What other long term effects have others noticed?


----------



## mariofmagdal

Blaque*Angel said:


> It's my green anniversary



Happy Green Aniversary! I have been GREEN for a whole year now too! It's a great feeling.


----------



## madamdot

lillylovely said:


> Hey Happy Geen anniversary BA. Pookiwah isn't this month your Green anniversary too?  Cant wait to get to one year too!
> 
> I am still green after 8 months and loving my journey.  I feel that my body detoxes regularly and now that I eat healthily, my body really benefits from all the vitamins and minerals I take or eat. My body is also real sensitive to junk  - so I have to stay away from it to keep the gas away!!!
> 
> Also the weight loss has *only just *kicked in with not one iota of exercise.  Yes it has taken this long but everyone's different.
> 
> What other long term effects have others noticed?



I dont wanna wait 8 months for weight loss 

Doing OK. My hair is a mess at week 6. I am going to try to stretch to 10 weeks.

Doing good energy wise, although lately I have been having a little bit of heartburn . . . anyone else have this?


----------



## BlkOnyx488

My friend said thanks!



mariofmagdal said:


> Yes, drink plenty of water, and it would be a good idea to take a probiotic along with it. Yogurt with probiotics is good too. You could also take Chlorophyll for that smell. ;0)


----------



## Blaque*Angel

pookiwah said:


> Happy Greenaversary B*A!


 


lillylovely said:


> Hey Happy Geen anniversary BA. Pookiwah isn't this month your Green anniversary too? Cant wait to get to one year too!
> 
> I am still green after 8 months and loving my journey. I feel that my body detoxes regularly and now that I eat healthily, my body really benefits from all the vitamins and minerals I take or eat. My body is also real sensitive to junk - so I have to stay away from it to keep the gas away!!!
> 
> Also the weight loss has *only just *kicked in with not one iota of exercise. Yes it has taken this long but everyone's different.
> 
> What other long term effects have others noticed?


 


mariofmagdal said:


> Happy Green Aniversary! I have been GREEN for a whole year now too! It's a great feeling.


 

Thank you all


----------



## Prosperity711

Congrats!!!

Do you take any other super foods we need to know about?


----------



## LadyAmani




----------



## bemajor

I've been taking chlorella for about two weeks...i don't know about my hair but my skin is even toned for the first time since i was a child. i love it! and I've been lucky and haven't had side effects so far. I'm at 3-6 grams/day.


----------



## lillylovely

Prosperity711 said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> Do you take any other super foods we need to know about?



Hey prosperity. the only other powdered superfood I take is spirullina apparently it complements the  chlorella.  but I also do the egg shake - . Eggs are a superfood. You can put other superfoods in your egg shake such as raw spinach, raw brocolli, and dark fruit (antioxidants) such as blueberries, gojiberries, strawberries etc.  All great superfoods. Oh and I also add some aloe vera juice. 

Would like to try barley grass or wheat grass -  I have heard they are great too.


----------



## lennet93

I am still taking chlorella ( vitamin shop brand). I am taking 6-7 grams per day. I also take 6 grams of earthrise spirulina. My skin has cleared up so well. My face has evened out so much and a lot of dark spots are fading, I have started using cetaphil 2x a day so I'm sure that has helped my skin as well. Also my eyebrows are getting fuller and eye lashes longer. At first I thought it was wishful thinking until DH pointed it out to me He also said that my skin is glowing  My skin always seemed dull to me no matter what I did to it, now it does have a glow  I'm not sure if it has contributed to hair grow because I never measure my new growth.erplexed


----------



## mariofmagdal

@lennet93, that's a great update. I love being GREEN!


----------



## missiongirl

Don't know if it's been stated yet, but Vitacost sells Source Naturals chlorella for half off regular prices. It's regularly $26, but $13 at Vitacost.


----------



## bemajor

missiongirl said:


> Don't know if it's been stated yet, but Vitacost sells Source Naturals chlorella for half off regular prices. It's regularly $26, but $13 at Vitacost.


 

is that a sale or their normal price? just wondering bc I don't need any right now but would love to catch the sale price


----------



## curali

I've been taking the Watershed 50/50 since December and the Jarrow Powder since Jan 6;
never have gone green(hubby has), but we are sleeping sooo much better and my energy level is so much better.

When can I expect to go green? am I not taking enough?  I take 3gms of the pill and 4 gms of the powder.  I guess my tolerance is high

No wt. loss yet, either, but muscle mass in my thighs but I think this is because I work out 5 days week.


----------



## babydollhair

I love this thread! Im going bk Green baby! Chlorella is the bomb! I am bk on 3 grams from source naturals, powder in oj.


----------



## dimechiq

Ladies how do you take this to mask the taste?


----------



## mariofmagdal

I take them in pill form. Water or Juice to wash it down, followed by at least 16oz of water.


----------



## panamoni

I've never posted in this thread, but it's because of you guys that I started taking Chlorella about 5 months ago.  Anyway, I'm so sad...my blender died, so I've been without my daily green smoothies for almost a week.  I'm trying to research a very powerful (and economical) blender, so that I can hop back on the band wagon.


----------



## curali

I, um, love the taste!

I make green smoothies and put it in for my husband but I also take the Watershed 50/50 in pill form and I chew them, kinda like a treat


----------



## MizzCoco

Hello ladies! I just started taking NOW brand chlorella 3 weeks ago and I'm still at 2grams. I've noticed clearer skin and a tad bit more energy! I'm also already green! I tried to up my dose to 3 and it constipated me, so I backed off. I'm so glad I finally jumped in, I hope I start really reaping the health benefits soon!


----------



## Prosperity711

Can chlorella make your bones hurt?  For some reason my left thigh has been hurting, probably not related but I didn't take any this week so I can see if that makes a difference just wanted to see if anyone else had any experience like this.  I plan to start back though because I know it has so many good benefits.


----------



## curali

Prosperity711,

Not sure but it has greatly reduced the pain in my hips(exercise) and the pain in the heel
of my right foot.

HTH


----------



## Prosperity711

curali said:


> Prosperity711,
> 
> Not sure but it has greatly reduced the pain in my hips(exercise) and the pain in the heel
> of my right foot.
> 
> HTH



Thanks, I'm going to monitor it, I haven't taken any this week and I had recently just started taking for a few weeks, I plan to start back.


----------



## cairopiper

Hi ladies, 
I've been taking chlorella for two weeks now and was doing ok with it till today when I was violently ill and now I'm worried I may not be able to take chlorella.

I really wanted to be fine with it and to have all the benefits everyone else has been having. I started the first week with 2/8 tsp (which is about 1g), and everything seemed fine. This week I increased it to 3/8 tsp whereby every morning I've felt nauseous culminating in being ill today about an hour after consuming. 

I've gone back and read posts 1 & 2 and will lower my dose back to 2/8th and increase my water intake as I don't want to give up on this just yet but I do have a couple of questions for the seasoned chlorella users:

* It's recommended to drink *lots *of water but how much water is that exactly?
* Currently my eating is not very good so I assume I probably have a lot of toxins in my system. Is it better to eat healthily (fruit and veg etc) first and detox before restarting with chlorella so the symptoms aren't so severe? 

I'd really love for this to work for me and to have all the wonderful benefits so any advice would be greatly appreciated.

TIA
Cairo
x


----------



## mariofmagdal

@ Cairo, you have the right idea. I would scale back to where you were more tolerant. I would incorporate more water, fruit, and raw vegetables and let your body begin to detox that way. Healthy eating is what Chl/Spr like.

With regards to the water, what I did to train myself was to put back whenever I put out and carry water with me everywhere I go, even in the car....I had to train myself to drink more. If you take it with your favorite juice, that is fine but wash it down with at least 8oz of water.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Chameleonchick

I just bought some chlorella today. I use spirulina already so should I take this in the morning also?


----------



## mariofmagdal

Chameleonchick said:


> I just bought some chlorella today. I use spirulina already so should I take this in the morning also?



I take mine together, I am sure you will be fine.


----------



## Chameleonchick

mariofmagdal said:


> I take mine together, I am sure you will be fine.




Sweet, Thanks.


----------



## Senin

Ladies,
Hopefully this has is not a repeat as I did a search. I need advice regarding Chlorella. I recently purchased Source Naturals Yaeyama Powder and I can not stomach the smell, taste, anything about it. I have tried to put it in juices, soups, etc. My last resort was trying to take a spoonful of it and chase it down with juice/water to just get it over with and I vomited. Is this something that any of you have experienced? I know the benefits of chlorella in just the short period that I have used it I have experienced more energy and have been sleeping better. Please give me some suggestions to mask this horrible taste. I would also like to know if tablets would be better? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Senin said:


> Ladies,
> Hopefully this has is not a repeat as I did a search. I need advice regarding Chlorella. I recently purchased Source Naturals Yaeyama Powder and I can not stomach the smell, taste, anything about it. I have tried to put it in juices, soups, etc. My last resort was trying to take a spoonful of it and chase it down with juice/water to just get it over with and I vomited. Is this something that any of you have experienced? I know the benefits of chlorella in just the short period that I have used it I have experienced more energy and have been sleeping better. Please give me some suggestions to mask this horrible taste. I would also like to know if tablets would be better? Thanks in advance.




Tablets or Capsules sound like the best bet for you.


----------



## Stiletto_Diva

Senin said:


> Ladies,
> Hopefully this has is not a repeat as I did a search. I need advice regarding Chlorella. I recently purchased Source Naturals Yaeyama Powder and I can not stomach the smell, taste, anything about it. I have tried to put it in juices, soups, etc. My last resort was trying to take a spoonful of it and chase it down with juice/water to just get it over with and I vomited. Is this something that any of you have experienced? I know the benefits of chlorella in just the short period that I have used it I have experienced more energy and have been sleeping better. Please give me some suggestions to mask this horrible taste. I would also like to know if tablets would be better? Thanks in advance.


 
I had the same issue as you. My powder sat in the kitchen for about 9 months because I couldn't stand the taste. I finally decided to make my own capsules with the powder and now I can take it with no issues.


----------



## Prosperity711

I take the tablets with no problem, I knew the powder wouldn't work for me


----------



## cairopiper

mariofmagdal said:


> @ Cairo, you have the right idea. I would scale back to where you were more tolerant. I would incorporate more water, fruit, and raw vegetables and let your body begin to detox that way. Healthy eating is what Chl/Spr like.
> 
> With regards to the water, what I did to train myself was to put back whenever I put out and carry water with me everywhere I go, even in the car....I had to train myself to drink more. If you take it with your favorite juice, that is fine but wash it down with at least 8oz of water.
> 
> I hope this helps.


 
Mariofmagdal, thank you so much for your response. It's Monday afternoon and I haven't had any chlorella since my episode on Saturday afternoon. I'm thinking I'll do as you said and stay away from it for a few days while I get my eating right then start back again at a lower dosage. 

Until Saturday I was taking it with some juice first thing in the morning and waiting a while till I ate, on Saturday I took it in the afternoon as I'd been busy in the morning, and ate pretty much straight away so that could also have been my mistake. 

I think I'll start to change my eating habits for the rest of this month (how does fruit, veg, lean meats, fish, *no processed foods *sound?) and when my body is used to this I'll start back again from 1st March with the lower dosage and maybe stay on that for a month rather than trying to increase after a week. 

I guess I was just so eager for the benefits everyone has mentioned. In regards to the water, I usually follow my chlorella in juice with some water (again something I didn't do on Saturday) so I'll go back to doing that again, and will try to consume a minimum of a litre and a half of water daily.

Thanks again for taking the time to help me with this, I really appreciate it 

Cairo
x


----------



## Senin

Thanks for your responses ladies. I will be taking Source Naturals Yaeyama Tablets and handing off the powder. I will let you all know how the tablets work.


----------



## Prosperity711

Senin said:


> Thanks for your responses ladies. I will be taking Source Naturals Yaeyama Tablets and handing off the powder. I will let you all know how the tablets work.


*
Please do let us know how it works for you.  Where did you get them from and how much they cost what milligram?
*


----------



## Senin

Prosperity711 said:


> *Please do let us know how it works for you. Where did you get them from and how much they cost what milligram?*


 

Hi There,
I bought mine from 
http://www.vitacost.com/Source-Naturals-Yaeyama-Chlorella 

It's 10 tablets from per serving CGF is 354mg. I will let you know how this works.


----------



## Chameleonchick

Okay so I bought the Kyoto Chlorella from swanson, it was buy 1 get one free would you buy another set now should this be okay?


----------



## NorthernCalGal

Senin said:


> Ladies,
> Hopefully this has is not a repeat as I did a search. I need advice regarding Chlorella. I recently purchased Source Naturals Yaeyama Powder and I can not stomach the smell, taste, anything about it. I have tried to put it in juices, soups, etc. My last resort was trying to take a spoonful of it and chase it down with juice/water to just get it over with and I vomited. Is this something that any of you have experienced? I know the benefits of chlorella in just the short period that I have used it I have experienced more energy and have been sleeping better. Please give me some suggestions to mask this horrible taste. I would also like to know if tablets would be better? Thanks in advance.


 
Were you mixing it with the green juices like odwalla. I used to mix it with odwalla juice, my protein powder, fat free milk and some vanilla extract. Eventually I grew to enjoy the taste of chlorella and now I just take it straight. 

On a side note, I get great benefits from chlorella, glowing skin & regular BM. I don't seem to get fast growth like I once did when I initially started, but I remembered I was also taking spirulina in combo at that time. I plan on starting back on the spirulina again. Now, spirulina taste totally disgusting, so I will definately be putting that in some odwalla.


----------



## Wild Tresses

I'll behopping on the Chlorella bandwagon, too.

I just got mine from ordering online.


----------



## MsCounsel

NorthernCalGal said:


> I don't seem to get fast growth like I once did when I initially started, but I remembered I was also taking spirulina in combo at that time. I plan on starting back on the spirulina again. Now, spirulina taste totally disgusting, so I will definately be putting that in some odwalla.


 
I tried to skip the Spirulina for a short bit and I definitely see a difference in how quickly my body responds.  Last night I purchased the pills because I really CAN NOT stand the powder.  I'm hoping that I will see some sort of noticeable change.  However, when I tried it before (Chlorella powder/Spirulina pills), it seemed to not be as effective.  I think I will try a dose and a half of Spirulina and see if that helps.


----------



## guudhair

I'm about to buy Chlorella/Spirulina pills....I think I'll take Chlorella only for 1-2 months maybe twice a year if my body responds well with it...most detox methods are usually no more than 30 days and I've seen a few that are longer...but since Chlorella is used to detox, why are some people taking it for months/years?...or does the dosage play a big part in detoxing?


----------



## yaya24

Hello Ladies!!

I have been off  of the chlorella lifestyle since October 2009. Before then, I took Source Naturals Yaeyama Chlorella powder from January 2009- October 2009.

Well....

I'm back on! My order of 16 0z Source Naturals Yaeyama Chlorella just arrived and today is day 1. 

I only took 3 grams, and plan on sticking with 3 grams until March and then I will move to (and stick with) 6 grams.

ETA- I mix the powder in about 2 oz of water.. drink and follow with more water


----------



## Chameleonchick

I haven't read through all of this but I am getting headaches. I have only been taking for the past two days and I have had headaches since yesterday. I drink plenty of water, a minimum of 4- 22 oz bottles of water a day. I am active I just don't understand The first day I took 15 200mg tabs, and today I took 10 200mg tabs just incase I started with too much, but yeah I still have the headaches. Is this normal?


----------



## Platinum

Still hanging in at 4 grams Vitamin Shoppe brand.


----------



## Prosperity711

Platinum said:


> Still hanging in at 4 grams Vitamin Shoppe brand.



Thats good!  I'm doing 2 to 3 a day, vitamin shoppe brand, I missed a couple of days this weekend, still taking my spirullina.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Chameleonchick said:


> I haven't read through all of this but I am getting headaches. I have only been taking for the past two days and I have had headaches since yesterday. I drink plenty of water, a minimum of 4- 22 oz bottles of water a day. I am active I just don't understand The first day I took 15 200mg tabs, and today I took 10 200mg tabs just incase I started with too much, but yeah I still have the headaches. Is this normal?



Yes, it's detox. You can take something for the headaches, or scale back a little and work your way up. Initial detox symptoms will also make you feel like you are coming down with the flu. Drinking plenty of water does help. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Chameleonchick

mariofmagdal said:


> Yes, it's detox. You can take something for the headaches, or scale back a little and work your way up. Initial detox symptoms will also make you feel like you are coming down with the flu. Drinking plenty of water does help. Hope you feel better soon.



Thank you, I hope so. So should I stay at 10 until I feel better?


----------



## mariofmagdal

Chameleonchick said:


> Thank you, I hope so. So should I stay at 10 until I feel better?



Honestly, if you can take something and ride out the detox that would be better. But, if you try taking something for the headaches and you just can't bear it, then go down to at least half the dosage until your body gets used to having it in your system, then go up from there. 

I hope this helps. Welcome to the world of GREEN!


----------



## Prosperity711

Chameleonchick said:


> I haven't read through all of this but I am getting headaches. I have only been taking for the past two days and I have had headaches since yesterday. I drink plenty of water, a minimum of 4- 22 oz bottles of water a day. I am active I just don't understand The first day I took 15 200mg tabs, and today I took 10 200mg tabs just incase I started with too much, but yeah I still have the headaches. Is this normal?



I experienced the same thing when I started, I was taking 3 1000 mil per day and had the worst headache erplexed no matter what I took it would not go away for days, so I took less for a while, the headaches got better, I'm still playing around with the dosage, if I take 3 grams a day I make sure to split it up throughout the day, some days I take 1 gram and sometimes 2, but I don't take more then one 1000 pill at a time, I have the 1000 mil bottle.

Hope you feel better.


----------



## Chameleonchick

Prosperity711 said:


> I experienced the same thing when I started, I was taking 3 1000 mil per day and had the worst headache erplexed no matter what I took it would not go away for days, so I took less for a while, the headaches got better, I'm still playing around with the dosage, if I take 3 grams a day I make sure to split it up throughout the day, some days I take 1 gram and sometimes 2, but I don't take more then one 1000 pill at a time, I have the 1000 mil bottle.
> 
> Hope you feel better.



Thanks, because these headaches are no joke.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

guudhair said:


> I'm about to buy Chlorella/Spirulina pills....I think I'll take Chlorella only for 1-2 months maybe twice a year if my body responds well with it...most detox methods are usually no more than 30 days and I've seen a few that are longer...but since Chlorella is used to detox, why are some people taking it for months/years?...or does the dosage play a big part in detoxing?


 
You only detox for the first few weeks, I have been taking it for over a year and will continue for life.

It helps my body rid toxins, stay alkaline, my skin is beautiful and I  love the energy I get from my greens. 
These are the only food supplements I will continue to take for life.

Thicker hair is just a bonus, I take it for all over body health


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Chameleonchick said:


> I haven't read through all of this but I am getting headaches. I have only been taking for the past two days and I have had headaches since yesterday. I drink plenty of water, a minimum of 4- 22 oz bottles of water a day. I am active I just don't understand The first day I took 15 200mg tabs, and today I took 10 200mg tabs just incase I started with too much, but yeah I still have the headaches. Is this normal?


 
Cut back on your dose a little bit,*(maybe 5 tabs)* see how you go for two weeks, then bring your dose higher.


----------



## mariofmagdal

guudhair said:


> I'm about to buy Chlorella/Spirulina pills....I think I'll take Chlorella only for 1-2 months maybe twice a year if my body responds well with it...most detox methods are usually no more than 30 days and I've seen a few that are longer...but since Chlorella is used to detox, why are some people taking it for months/years?...or does the dosage play a big part in detoxing?




Detox is a benefit. Spr/Chl are Superfoods, consider them like a food/snack not a supplement. There are people who chew on the pills all day long, and even those who consume a whopping 70g per day.   There are so many benefits of taking them.

People regulate their dosage according to their body's sensitivity, and or tolerance of the detox symptoms. 3g-6g is good. 12g is great for medicinal purposes, and those who just want more benefits, added protection so to speak.

Hope you enjoy being GREEN.


----------



## guudhair

Thanks ladies...mine should arrive today...I ordered two months worth of both (Spr/Chl)...hopefully I will notice a difference within the first month....is it okay to take liquid chlorophyll with it?...I still have two full bottles left that I need to get rid of.

For those of you who experienced a breakout when you started taking these, how long did it last?...I'm taking a vacation in April and don't want a face full of bumps


----------



## Blaque*Angel

guudhair said:


> Thanks ladies...mine should arrive today...I ordered two months worth of both (Spr/Chl)...hopefully I will notice a difference within the first month....is it okay to take liquid chlorophyll with it?...I still have two full bottles left that I need to get rid of.
> 
> For those of you who experienced a breakout when you started aking these, how long did it last?...I'm taking a vacation in April and don't want a face full of bumps


 
It has high amounts of chlorophyll, So I do not think more will be needed.
I did not get any break outs, As i tripled my water intake in the very beginning.

Enjoy your vacation


----------



## curali

I drink a gallon, plus 32 more ozs every day, and now, I've added DE.

My left hand has amazing nails, but no growth on my right

Sleeping better, more energy.


----------



## mariofmagdal

curali said:


> I drink a gallon, plus 32 more ozs every day, and now, I've added DE.
> 
> My left hand has amazing nails, but no growth on my right
> 
> Sleeping better, more energy.




Added DE, very interesting, let us know how it goes.


----------



## guudhair

I know these are considered superfood but are yall taking these with or without a meal?...are yall taking both (Chl/Spr) at the same time?...which one do I need to gradually increase the dosage?...I'm starting this morning.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

curali said:


> I drink a gallon, plus 32 more ozs every day, and now, I've added DE.
> 
> My left hand has amazing nails, but no growth on my right
> 
> Sleeping better, more energy.


 

lol, my nails on my left hand are much nicer than on my right hand too, i think because we use our left hands less?


----------



## Blaque*Angel

curali said:


> I drink a gallon, plus 32 more ozs every day, and now, I've added DE.
> 
> My left hand has amazing nails, but no growth on my right
> 
> Sleeping better, more energy.


 
I've also been taking D.E for several days


----------



## Blaque*Angel

guudhair said:


> I know these are considered superfood but are yall taking these with or without a meal?...are yall taking both (Chl/Spr) at the same time?...which one do I need to gradually increase the dosage?...I'm starting this morning.


 
I take them both together atleast 15 minutes before food.
You need to gradually increase the dosage of both, start of with the lowest amount you can take and work your way up.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Blaque*Angel said:


> It has high amounts of chlorophyll, So I do not think more will be needed.
> I did not get any break outs, As i tripled my water intake in the very beginning.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation




Taking your liquid chlorophyll won't hurt. I take the liquid as well.


----------



## guudhair

Is anyone only taking 3g (6 pills/500 mg each) a day and seeing results?...that's the recommended dosage on my bottles and it seems like everyone is taking a lot more...I only took two of each (Chl/Spr) today and will go up to the recommended dose tomorrow...maybe three in the am and three in the afternoon...

Also, is everyone lossing weight?...I'm trying to gain weight and can't afford to loss any...


----------



## Prosperity711

guudhair said:


> Is anyone only taking 3g (6 pills/500 mg each) a day and seeing results?...that's the recommended dosage on my bottles and it seems like everyone is taking a lot more...I only took two of each (Chl/Spr) today and will go up to the recommended dose tomorrow...maybe three in the am and three in the afternoon...
> 
> Also, is everyone lossing weight?...I'm trying to gain weight and can't afford to loss any...


 
I take 3g per day, I have 1000 mg pills, I haven't lost any weight, I wish I had!!  only been taking them close to a month I did stop for a few days here and there, I take both chl/spr I usually take them in the morning together, and then in the afternoon I take another chl.  It usually take my body awhile to show benefits, but I do feel the energy, now sure if it is from both, when I just take spirulina I still feel the energy.


----------



## curali

Mariofmagdal,

Will do.

I put 2 Heaping TBSPs in 32 oz. jug of water, put the lid on it, shake it up and drink it first thing in the morning.

I refill and drink and repeat until I've consumed 1 Gallon.

So far, so good. But I caught a nasty cold(have not had one in years) so I don't know if this is detox or not.


----------



## guudhair

Anyone taking maca with these two?...if so, how much?...pills, liquid, or powder?...what brand?


----------



## Vintageglam

Zuleika said:


> I've been taking the Chlorella (in powder form) for a month now. I've noticed I have so much energy since taking it. The taste does not bother me at all. I am going to be introducing spirulina next month.




what brand you taking Z and how much?

Also what brands you other London ladies taking?

TIA


----------



## Vintageglam

Has anyone tried the following green superfood it sounds amazing like a complete multivitamin or something and has a good amount of spirulina, iron and MSM among other vitamins !!! :scratchin:

http://www.iherb.com/Greens-Today-Organic-Frog-Joint-Formula-15-9-oz-450-g/8166?at=0











Description

    * Superfood for Daily Joint Support
    * 2,575 mg Glucosamine Sulfate & 1,000 mg MSM per serving
    * New French Vanilla Flavor
    * May Reduce the Risk of Heart Disease
    * 72 Powerful Superfoods
    * Plus Hydrolyzed Collagen, Chondroitin, Cat's Claw, Boswellia, Devil's Claw, Curcumin, Evening Primrose and More!
    * Lab Tested & Approved for Potency
    * Guaranteed for Purity
    * Dietary Supplement

Greens Today Joint Formula is an Unsurpassed, Advanced Phyto-Nutrient Rich Superfood which contains 72 uniquely combined nutraceutical ingredients plus Glucosamine, Chondroitin, Cat's Claw, Boswellin, Curcumin, Poly-Nag and so much more! Greens Today Joint Formula includes: Powerful Antioxidants, Digestive Enzymes, Plant Fibers, Probiotics, Nutrient Co-Factors, Cell Pigments, Essential Fatty Acids (Omega 3 & 6), naturally occurring Whole Food Source Vitamins & Macro and Trace Minerals that work synergistically to provide optimally balanced nutritional support from enzymatically active and alive foods instead of synthetically made vitamin pills.

Greens Today Joint Formula is designed specifically to help strengthen cartilage, connective tissues and maintain healthy joint functions & to help support those who want a Health Promoting, Energizing, Cleansing, Immune Enhancing, Alkaline Promoting, Complete Nutritional Supplement.

Greens Today Joint Formula provides these powerful bioactive Phyto-Nutrients: Curcuminoids, Lycopene, Zeaxanthin, Cryptoxanphin, Lutein, Sulforaphane, Ellagic Acid, Carotenoids, Isothiocyanates and Indole 3 Carbinols.

"3 grams of oat bran soluble fiber daily, in a diet low in saturated fat and cholesterol, may reduce the risk of heart disease." Greens Today Joint Formula contains 3 grams per serving.
Suggested Use

Take Green Today Joint Formula once or twice daily on an empty/light stomach. Pour 8-12 oz of water, juice, soy, rice or almond milk into a shaker container (Here at The Organic Frog, we like to shake it up in water!). Add in portion recommended with enclosed measured scoop. Cover, shake well, and enjoy!

Adults: 2 scoops.

Children over 12: 1 scoop.

We suggest you drink 6-8 glasses of pure water daily.
Supplement Facts

Superfood Ingredients (Formulated with organically grown Earthrise Spirulina) Each 30,000 mg. serving of this proprietary formula contains the following.
Supplement Facts
Serving Size: 2 scoops (30g/1.06 oz)
Servings Per Container: 15
  	Amount Per Serving 	% DV
Calories 	60 	 
Calories from fat 	0 	 
Total Fat 	<1 g 	0%
Saturated Fat 	0 	0%
Cholesterol 	0 	0%
Sodium 	120 mg 	5%
Potassium 	900 mg 	25%
Total Carbohydrates 	9 g 	3%
Dietary Fiber 	5 g 	20%
Sugars 	5 g 	 
Protein 	4 g 	 
Vitamin A (beta carotene) 	5000 IU 	100%
Vitamin C (buffered) 	100 mg 	166%
Vitamin D 	400 IU 	100%
Natural Vitamin E (mixed tocopherols) 	200 IU 	666%
Vitamin B1 (thiamine) 	3 mg 	200%
Vitamin B2 (riboflavin) 	2 mg 	118%
Vitamin B6 (pyridoxine) 	5 mg 	250%
Niacin 	20 mg 	100%
Pantothenic Acid 	10 mg 	100%
Folic Acid 	400 mcg 	100%
Vitamin B12 (cyanocobalamin) 	25 mcg 	417%
Biotin 	300 mcg 	100%
Calcium (carbonate, citrate, malate) 	625 mg 	63%
Iron (organically bound) 	4.5 mg 	25%
Iodine (as kelp) 	150 mcg 	100%
Magnesium (as citrate) 	250 mg 	63%
Zinc (organically bound) 	15 mg 	100%
Selenium (as L-Selenomethionine) 	70 mcg 	100%
Copper (as gluconate) 	2 mg 	100%
Manganese (chelated) 	260 mg 	64%
Chromium (picolinate) 	250 mcg 	208%
Molybdenum (as molybdate) 	75 mcg 	100%
Phosphorus 	50 mg 	5%
Potassium (as citrate) 	375 mg 	11%
Boron (as citrate & gluconate) 	1 mg 	*
Vanadium 	50 mcg 	*
Oat Bran Concentrate 	3000 mg 	*
Glucosamine Sulfate 2KC1 	2575 mg 	*
*Earthrise Spirulina 	1600 mg 	*
Soy Lecithin (oil free/95% phosphatides) 	1400 mg 	*
Hydrolyzed Collagen 	1000 mg 	*
MSM (methylsulfonyl methane) 	1000 mg 	*
Apple Fiber (pectin/cellulose) 	1000 mg 	*
Jerusalem Artichoke Powder 	750 mg 	*
Chondroitin Sulfate 	500 mg 	*
Dairy-Free Probiotics: Lactobacillus Acidophilus (DDS-1) 	250 mil 	*
Lactobacillus Bulgaricus 	250 mil 	*
** Lactospore (B. coagulans) 	250 mil 	*
Bifidobacterium Bifidus 	250 mil 	*
Alfalfa Grass Juice Powder 	350 mg 	*
Barley Grass Juice Powder 	350 mg 	*
Wheat Grass Juice Powder 	350 mg 	*
Carob 	350 mg 	*
Brown Rice Bran (source of tocotrienols) 	350 mg 	*
Flax Seed Meal (source of lignans) 	350 mg 	*
Chlorella (cracked cell-wall) 	300 mg 	*
FOS (fructo-oligosaccharides) 	250 mg 	*
Evening Primrose Oil (Powder) (rich source of GLA) 	250 mg 	*
Devil's Claw 	200 mg 	*
Acerola Berry Juice Powder 	150 mg 	*
Red Beet Juice Powder 	125 mg 	*
Wild Imported Rose Hips 	125 mg 	*
**Boswellin (boswellia serata ext.) 	100 mg 	*
Feverfew (std. ext) 	100 mg 	*
White Willow Bark 	100 mg 	*
Licorice Root Powder 	100 mg 	*
Spinach Leaf Powder 	100 mg 	*
Eleutherococcus Senticosus 	80 mg 	*
Plant Based Digestive Enzymes 	75 mg 	*
(Protease, Amylase, Lipase, Cellulase, Lactase, Bromelain, Papain)
**** Poly-Nag 	50 mg 	*
Bromelain 2000 GDU 	50mg 	*
Curcumin 	50 mg 	*
Ginger (std. ext.) 	50 mg 	*
Cats Claw (std. ext.) 	50 mg 	*
Grape Seed (std. ext. 90%) 	50 mg 	*
Astragalus Membranaceus 	50 mg 	*
Royal Jelly (6% 10H2DA) 	50 mg 	*
*** Cholestatin (rich source of beta sitosterol) 	50 mg 	*
Pau D'arco Powder 	35 mg 	*
Fo Ti Powder (Ho Shou Wu) 	35 mg 	*
Red Dulse Powder 	35 mg 	*
Milk Thistle (std. ext 80%) 	35 mg 	*
Dandelion Root Powder 	35 mg 	*
Hawthorne Berry (std. ext. 4:1) 	35 mg 	*
Spanish Bee Pollen 	25 mg 	*
Ginger Root Powder 	25 mg 	*
Burdock Root Powder 	25 mg 	*
Reishi Mushroom 	25 mg 	*
Silica 	25 mg 	*
Echinacea Angustifolia (std. ext) 	25 mg 	*
Slippery Elm Bark 	25 mg 	*
Alpha-Lipoic Acid 	10 mg 	*
Maitake Mushroom 	10 mg 	*
Ginkgo Biloba (std. ext. 24% 6%) 	10 mg 	*
Shiitake Mushroom 	10 mg 	*
Pine Bark Extract 	10 mg 	*
Japanese Green Tea (source of catechins) 	10 mg 	*
Norwegian Sea Kelp 	10 mg 	*
Bilberry (std. ext. 25%) 	10 mg 	*
Horsetail (std. ext. source of silica) 	10 mg 	*
CoQ10 	1 mg 	*
Octacosanol 	1 mg 	*
In a base of :
Carrot Powder, Tangerine Bioflavonoids, Tomato Powder, Kale Powder, Cherry Juice Powder, Broccoli Powder, Fructose, Stevia, and Natural French Vanilla.
*Daily Value not established.
Other Ingredients

Green Today Joint Formula is Gluten Free and contains:

No dairy; no wheat, no corn, no artificial color, no artificial flavors, no synthetic chemicals, no preservatives, no MSG, no lactose, no sucrose, no dextrose, no egg, no cholesterol, no yeast, and no added salt.
Warnings

Tamper proof outer seal. Do not use if broken or removed!

Refrigerate after opening & use within 90 days!


----------



## Nameless

stellagirl76 said:


> Also what brands you other London ladies taking?


 
I take this one:






I started on Monday. It's in tablet form. It says that I have to take 4-6 a day with food for the first week and then 4-6 on an empty stomach from week 2.
I don't mind but something about it looks bootleg but I'll try it until I finish the pack and if there's no difference then I'll try another brand.

Has anyone tried this one?


----------



## cocoagirl

so I started taking Chlorella, just a teaspoon full mixed with a fruit shake. My stomach would hurt but I figured it was b/c I was introducing something new.  Well a few weeks ago I made another shake and this time I vomited.  Perhaps I needed to have eaten more food as I read OP's post on that...has anyone else vomited with taking chlorella and if so how did you overcome? I am taking Yaeyama....


----------



## caringangel

I started taking 3 chlorella immediately and the second day I had bad stomach cramps.  I backed off and took 1 for 3 days, increased to 2 for 3 days, then 3.  Now I take 6 a day and I added spirolina 7G today.

At first I noticed more energy, and drifting to a deep sleep (like I was in a coma) at night, and the huge bump on my chin started to go away.

Since then I noticed my hands don't go numb at night, which they used to every night.  And the pain in my toes (caused by prediabetes) is gone.  I am not green yet, I probably will be after starting the spirolina today.

I think I'm in for life.


----------



## Chameleonchick

I feel great now. No more headaches and I started my kids on them too. They are not taking nearly as much as I am but I sure a little will help. They taste good like nori, which they love to eat anyways so it fits in perfect. I also have been taking spirulina for I don't know almost a year and did not know I could chew that too. Tastes a little stronger than chlorella but my oldest(4) can tolerate it.


----------



## madamdot

I am up to 17 grams/day.  No detox symptoms. I am slowly decreasing my HC. I cant wait until i dont have to take it anymore. But the chlorella is really keeping me steady.

No weight loss


----------



## nc cutie

madamdot said:


> I am up to 17 grams/day. No detox symptoms. I am slowly decreasing my HC. I cant wait until i dont have to take it anymore. But the chlorella is really keeping me steady.
> 
> No weight loss


 
Wow! 17 grams. That's great. I had to start back over.
 I was too lazy to go back to the store. So I am back at
three grams slowly working my way back up to 12.


----------



## mariofmagdal

nc cutie said:


> Wow! 17 grams. That's great. I had to start back over.
> I was too lazy to go back to the store. So I am back at
> three grams slowly working my way back up to 12.



Welcome back to the world of GREEN


----------



## ***BlessedMom***

I got my Dr. Mercola chlorella today. It says take 15 pills daily and that is 3 grams of chlorella. Are u guys saying to at least quadruple that for maximize benefits?


----------



## guudhair

Mariofmagdal, are you taking 12g of both?


----------



## madamdot

sgmom2 said:


> I got my Dr. Mercola chlorella today. It says take 15 pills daily and that is 3 grams of chlorella. Are u guys saying to at least quadruple that for maximize benefits?



No not at all. Lots of people get benefits from 3-6 grams of chlorella.

I take a lot because I am desperately trying to heal my body from effects of Hashimoto's disease as well as to support my body and immune system as I wean of hydrocortisone (which is a form of steroid).


----------



## Nameless

My poop isn't green . Well, it's a bit of a darker brown than usual. I've been using it for a week but I'm still not sure about the brand I'm using


----------



## Chameleonchick

Gabrielle.A said:


> My poop isn't green . Well, it's a bit of a darker brown than usual. I've been using it for a week but I'm still not sure about the brand I'm using


 
Maybe you'll have to take a little more.


----------



## ***BlessedMom***

Oh I C. Prayers and blessings for a fast healing for you.




madamdot said:


> No not at all. Lots of people get benefits from 3-6 grams of chlorella.
> 
> I take a lot because I am desperately trying to heal my body from effects of Hashimoto's disease as well as to support my body and immune system as I wean of hydrocortisone (which is a form of steroid).


----------



## madamdot

Has anyone noticed changed in their hair texture with Chlorella?

My new growth at the front of my head come in extra coily . . . I cant even explain it. The last time I got a touch-up my stylist said she thought I had twisted some of my hair into locs. She had a hard time straightening them out.

Not complaining really . . . the downside is that I really like the way it feels and I cant keep my hand out of my hair. I have even been tempted to cut one out to play with it.

I wont! I wont!


----------



## mstar

Hi everyone. My journey with chlorella has come to an end, sadly.   I gave it my best shot for 9-10 months, but it just didn't work out for me. I still don't know why it wasn't the miracle product for me that it seems to be for so many of you.

Aside from all of the deeper health benefits of chlorella, my main day-to-day concern was regularity, and I've been able to manage that just fine with Acidophilus Pearls IC. My insomnia has greatly improved since I stopped taking chlorella, and of course, my whole life is improved when I get proper rest. I'm feeling SO much better now...it's kind of amazing.

Anyways, I have eight fresh boxes of Source Naturals Yaeyama chlorella tablets that I'm selling for a discounted price. I will list them in the exchange forum, or you can PM me if you're interested.


----------



## mariofmagdal

guudhair said:


> Mariofmagdal, are you taking 12g of both?




No, sorry if it's not clear. I am taking  12g Chl - 24g Spirulina daily along with Acidophillis because Spr can cause constipation at times.


----------



## mariofmagdal

mstar said:


> Hi everyone. My journey with chlorella has come to an end, sadly.   I gave it my best shot for 9-10 months, but it just didn't work out for me. I still don't know why it wasn't the miracle product for me that it seems to be for so many of you.
> 
> Aside from all of the deeper health benefits of chlorella, my main day-to-day concern was regularity, and I've been able to manage that just fine with Acidophilus Pearls IC. My insomnia has greatly improved since I stopped taking chlorella, and of course, my whole life is improved when I get proper rest. I'm feeling SO much better now...it's kind of amazing.
> 
> Anyways, I have eight fresh boxes of Source Naturals Yaeyama chlorella tablets that I'm selling for a discounted price. I will list them in the exchange forum, or you can PM me if you're interested.




PM'd you. My daughter takes the smaller tablets.


----------



## guudhair

mariofmagdal said:


> No, sorry if it's not clear. I am taking 12g Chl - 24g Spirulina daily along with Acidophillis because Spr can cause constipation at times.


 
Thanks....how long have you been taking those doses?....am I suppose to gradually increase both or just Chl?...I am up to 4g each and will increase to 5g each tomorrow.


----------



## Prosperity711

mstar said:


> Hi everyone. My journey with chlorella has come to an end, sadly.   I gave it my best shot for 9-10 months, but it just didn't work out for me. I still don't know why it wasn't the miracle product for me that it seems to be for so many of you.
> 
> Aside from all of the deeper health benefits of chlorella, my main day-to-day concern was regularity, and I've been able to manage that just fine with Acidophilus Pearls IC. My insomnia has greatly improved since I stopped taking chlorella, and of course, my whole life is improved when I get proper rest. I'm feeling SO much better now...it's kind of amazing.
> 
> Anyways, I have eight fresh boxes of Source Naturals Yaeyama chlorella tablets that I'm selling for a discounted price. I will list them in the exchange forum, or you can PM me if you're interested.



Did it make you sick?  After 9-10 months what happened?


----------



## mariofmagdal

guudhair said:


> Thanks....how long have you been taking those doses?....am I suppose to gradually increase both or just Chl?...I am up to 4g each and will increase to 5g each tomorrow.



I gradually went up, just like you are doing. I continued to increase the SPR after I reached my 12g for Chl.

I have been on both since Jan. 09.


----------



## Prosperity711

I still can't understand why most people don't just take the recommended dosage on the bottle.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Prosperity711 said:


> I still can't understand why most people don't just take the recommended dosage on the bottle.



12g after much research has been deemed the medicinal suggested amount. Most take that and more due to their medical conditions be it  personal or family history. 

If you are in great health and just want the added benefit of a great supplement, then by all means stop with the dosage per the label. It has also been noted that you are at the right dosage when your BM's are green. Some have not gone green at 3g per the package dosage.

It's a personal choice just the same. Everyone should listen to the signals from their body regarding this and any supplement. 

Enjoy being GREEN....


----------



## Prosperity711

mariofmagdal said:


> 12g after much research has been deemed the medicinal suggested amount. Most take that and more due to their medical conditions be it  personal or family history.
> 
> If you are in great health and just want the added benefit of a great supplement, then by all means stop with the dosage per the label. It has also been noted that you are at the right dosage when your BM's are green. Some have not gone green at 3g per the package dosage.
> 
> It's a personal choice just the same. Everyone should listen to the signals from their body regarding this and any supplement.
> 
> Enjoy being GREEN....



I do understand your situation and why you are taking more, I was just wondering if you don't have any health problem and just taking it to have a good supplement will you still get benefits if you take the recommended amount on the bottle, if you don't go green does that mean you aren't getting any benefits?  I only take 3 gms, not green, only benefit I feel is more energy but I haven't been taking it that long.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Prosperity711 said:


> I do understand your situation and why you are taking more, I was just wondering if you don't have any health problem and just taking it to have a good supplement will you still get benefits if you take the recommended amount on the bottle, if you don't go green does that mean you aren't getting any benefits?  I only take 3 gms, not green, only benefit I feel is more energy but I haven't been taking it that long.



I can't say you won't get any good benefits at that level, even as you say you are getting increased energy, that's great. It was through research that I learned going green (BM's) was the key to if you are taking enough for your body, a true sign that it is working, along side detoxing or being in a healing crisis. It also takes a good 3 months to notice a real change. Going Green and detoxing are quick signs that it's working. If I were you I would increase to where I have green BM's and stop there.

I hope I have been helpful.


----------



## Prosperity711

Ok, I will do that, I haven't been taking it for 3 months yet, and out of pure laziness I have missed some days but I plan to be more consistent, thanks for all of your advise.


----------



## guudhair

I also read recommendations to take a maintenance or healing dose based off your body weight...I'm still not green at 4g but will continue to increase....based on their formula, my maintenance dose came out to 7.5g for Spr and 3.5g for Chl...and the healing dose came out to Spr-14.5g and Chl-7.5g for my weight.


----------



## mariofmagdal

guudhair said:


> I also read recommendations to take a maintenance or healing dose based off your body weight...based on their formula, my maintenance dose came out to 7.5g for Spr and 3.5g for Chl...and the healing dose came out to Spr-14.5g and Chl-7.5g.




That's a good way of doing it. I measure my daughters by 200mg per year/age, so she takes 1200mg per day, and will up to 1400mg per day when she turns 7 in May. She does not take SPR, don't want to give her too many pills. CHL, her multi, and MSM (1000mg) do her very well.


----------



## Chocolate_Silk

mariofmagdal said:


> I can't say you won't get any good benefits at that level, even as you say you are getting increased energy, that's great. It was through research that I learned going green (BM's) was the key to if you are taking enough for your body, a true sign that it is working, along side detoxing or being in a healing crisis. It also takes a good 3 months to notice a real change. Going Green and detoxing are quick signs that it's working. If I were you I would increase to where I have green BM's and stop there.
> 
> I hope I have been helpful.


 
_I'm curious... Say you are taking the recommended dosage and you go green, if you stay on that dosage for a while and you're no longer "green" is it necessary to up your dosage. I ask this because I'm wondering since it has all (or most) of the vitamins your body requires aren't you still getting those vitamins even when your poop is no longer green?_


----------



## Chocolate_Silk

guudhair said:


> I also read recommendations to take a maintenance or healing dose based off your body weight...I'm still not green at 4g but will continue to increase....based on their formula, my maintenance dose came out to 7.5g for Spr and 3.5g for Chl...and the healing dose came out to Spr-14.5g and Chl-7.5g for my weight.


 
Where did you find the information regarding body weight and dosage?? I would like to find out what my recommended dosage is...


----------



## Chocolate_Silk

Oh and I received my powder today (I've been taking the pills for about a year) it isn't as bad as I thought it would be


----------



## mariofmagdal

mstar said:


> Anyways, I have eight fresh boxes of Source Naturals Yaeyama chlorella tablets that I'm selling for a discounted price. I will list them in the exchange forum, or you can PM me if you're interested.




FYI, MSTAR and I had a very successful exchange 

I like to share when I have positive results with board members, adds a human element to us....

THANKS a BUNCH MSTAR!


----------



## guudhair

Chocolate_Silk said:


> Where did you find the information regarding body weight and dosage?? I would like to find out what my recommended dosage is...


 
http://www.chlorellafactor.com/chlorella-spirulina-30.html


----------



## growinghealthyhair

I would love to try this, but I'm reading that this causes weight loss, and thats definitly something i'm not trying to do(actually trying to gain a few pounds) is there anything i can do to counteract that effect?


----------



## mstar

mariofmagdal said:


> FYI, MSTAR and I had a very successful exchange
> 
> I like to share when I have positive results with board members, adds a human element to us....
> 
> THANKS a BUNCH MSTAR!


No, thank you for taking it off of my hands! I'm glad everything arrived safe and sound, and thanks so much for being such a friendly and pleasant lady. It was a real pleasure meeting you, and good luck with your daughter's allergies this spring. 

You know what's funny? As I was boxing up your tablets, it occurred to me that perhaps Source Naturals was just not the right brand for me. I never even tried another brand.  So perhaps I'll re-join this thread in a few months, if I get up the nerve to give chlorella another go.

Good luck to all of you on your chl journeys...


----------



## guudhair

growinghealthyhair said:


> I would love to try this, but I'm reading that this causes weight loss, and thats definitly something i'm not trying to do(actually trying to gain a few pounds) is there anything i can do to counteract that effect?


 
I'm trying to gain weight too...I've only been taking this for two weeks but so far I haven't noticed any weight loss...I'll keep you posted if I do.


----------



## Nameless

Has anyone noticed a lighter menstral flow and no cramps? It doesn't even feel like I'm on my monthly punishment (as in the pain).


----------



## mariofmagdal

Gabrielle.A said:


> Has anyone noticed a lighter menstral flow and no cramps? It doesn't even feel like I'm on my monthly punishment (as in the pain).




Yes, that has to be the best benefit of all!


----------



## Chameleonchick

Gabrielle.A said:


> Has anyone noticed a lighter menstral flow and no cramps? It doesn't even feel like I'm on my monthly punishment (as in the pain).




So this is why, I thought it was because of me being to physically active again whatever the reason I like it.


----------



## polished07

errrr I have been waiting a week for mines, Im about to cancel and just order through amazon I got the source naturals yaeyema (sp?), Im dying to try this and see if it helps my growth


----------



## mariofmagdal

polished07 said:


> errrr I have been waiting a week for mines, Im about to cancel and just order through amazon I got the source naturals yaeyema (sp?), Im dying to try this and see if it helps my growth



With Chlorella, you will be late, and or even miss a cycle at the start, but it's an awesome regulator, it will return and you will be on like clockwork again with less pain, and shorter cycles.


----------



## MsCounsel

Cycles are definitely milder and much shorter.


----------



## Nameless

MsCounsel said:


> Cycles are definitely milder and much shorter.


 
Yeah, I'm so happy. I'm still on the tablets though. I'm thinking of converting to the powder but it looks yucky. I might also try spirulina (sp).


----------



## NorthernCalGal

The flow has maintained its heaviness, but the cramps are basically non-existent. That used to be my hint that it was coming, but since those are gone, I actually have to keep track of my cycle. 

I remain addicted to amazon's source natural yaeyama powder. I ordered a new bottle less than a month ago and it's about half way gone. If this stuff really increases hair growth, I will surely know when I take my tree braids out in about a month.


----------



## madamdot

OK, So I got my touch up yesterday and the relaxer did not take. My hair was so course. I am going to need a corrective relaxer. Anyone else had issues?


----------



## ingenious_mind

So I have been taking Chlorella (Whole Foods Brand) for about 2 and a half weeks now. I went through the detox phase: had flu like symptoms, even broke out on my face bit. Most of these symptoms are gone but I can't get rid of this really bad cough! I also have a lot of phlegm ( I know TMI. Sorry!) Anyone go through anything similar? Advice? I hate to go to the doctor for this, but if it doesn't get better soon. I just might have to.


----------



## mariofmagdal

ingenious_mind said:


> So I have been taking Chlorella (Whole Foods Brand) for about 2 and a half weeks now. I went through the detox phase: had flu like symptoms, even broke out on my face bit. Most of these symptoms are gone but I can't get rid of this really bad cough! I also have a lot of phlegm ( I know TMI. Sorry!) Anyone go through anything similar? Advice? I hate to go to the doctor for this, but if it doesn't get better soon. I just might have to.




This does happen, the bad phlegm is yellow in color, the clear is good. Drink plenty of water, and this should pass soon as well. 

It's cleaning you up good, yeah GREEN!


----------



## ingenious_mind

mariofmagdal said:


> This does happen, the bad phlegm is yellow in color, the clear is good. Drink plenty of water, and this should pass soon as well.
> 
> It's cleaning you up good, yeah GREEN!



It was yellow initially but mostly clear now. I do drink water but I could  increase my intake. Thanks!!!


----------



## dimechiq

Wow from just this page I see there are other benefits. It doesn't help your menstrual by helping to clot up the blood does it?

I was taking it to see if it would curb the major hair shedding more like hair loss now. It hasn't.


----------



## Vintageglam

Gabrielle.A said:


> Has anyone noticed a lighter menstral flow and no cramps? It doesn't even feel like I'm on my monthly punishment (as in the pain).





Gabrielle.A said:


> Yeah, I'm so happy. I'm still on the tablets though. I'm thinking of converting to the powder but it looks yucky. I might also try spirulina (sp).






mariofmagdal said:


> Yes, that has to be the best benefit of all!





Chameleonchick said:


> So this is why, I thought it was because of me being to physically active again whatever the reason I like it.






MsCounsel said:


> Cycles are definitely milder and much shorter.






NorthernCalGal said:


> The flow has maintained its heaviness, but the cramps are basically non-existent. That used to be my hint that it was coming, but since those are gone, I actually have to keep track of my cycle.
> 
> I remain addicted to amazon's source natural yaeyama powder. I ordered a new bottle less than a month ago and it's about half way gone. If this stuff really increases hair growth, I will surely know when I take my tree braids out in about a month.




^^^ All this I am looking forward to.  I have been taking Chlorella now for about 2 weeks so will be interesting to see. 





mariofmagdal said:


> With Chlorella, you will be late, and or even miss a cycle at the start, but it's an awesome regulator, it will return and you will be on like clockwork again with less pain, and shorter cycles.




^^^ Cool good to know this in advance.


----------



## Vintageglam

mariofmagdal said:


> Detox is a benefit. Spr/Chl are Superfoods, consider them like a food/snack not a supplement. There are people who chew on the pills all day long, and even those who consume a whopping 70g per day.   There are so many benefits of taking them.
> 
> People regulate their dosage according to their body's sensitivity, and or tolerance of the detox symptoms. 3g-6g is good. *12g is great for medicinal purposes, and those who just want more benefits, added protection so to speak.*
> 
> Hope you enjoy being GREEN.



Good to know this.  I think I will up my dose slowly from my current 5/6 g to about 12g to help me with an all over body skin infection I have. :scratchch





Blaque*Angel said:


> lol, my nails on my left hand are much nicer than on my right hand too, i think because we use our left hands less?



Actually BA its to do with blood supply also as well as use.  De-oxygenated and Oxygenated blood travel down diff sides of the body hence why you will also find your skin on one side is also nicer.


----------



## dyh080

I bought and read a health book today for overall health improvement. In the hair section the author says, ""Healthy kidneys produce lots of fast-growing healthy hair.'   And among the foods recommended that will strengthen kidney function is chlorella, listed as a superfood.

THe book is "You are what you Eat" by Dr. Gillian McKeith


----------



## Jade Feria

*Just got mine in the mail - Source Naturals Yaeyama. I'm making a smoothie right now for tomorrow. I'm excited!*


----------



## Firstborn2

How are you ladies storing the powder. I bought the Jarrows Brand with 500 servings per container, I'm just wondering if I can keep it on the shelf or will I need to refridgerate. ITA


----------



## Vintageglam

^^^ I put mine in the fridge 

I hope that doesn't affect it??? erplexed


----------



## luckiestdestiny

madamdot said:


> OK, So I got my touch up yesterday and the relaxer did not take. My hair was so course. I am going to need a corrective relaxer. Anyone else had issues?



Hey all! I still check in from time to time to see how it's going. I know the quick start guide helps but when I see something unanswered I try to chime in if I can.  

In the case of coarse hair Madamdot,
I cannot say I've noticed that with chlorella.  I haven't found any others noticing that either, but please if anyone has this happen please chime in! Maybe it's something else going on in your system?

I will say I noticed thicker, lusher, or shall I say more dense hair (like I still have thin hair but the density makes it look thick) with chlorella. Anyone else?


----------



## Vintageglam

dyh080 said:


> I bought and read a health book today for overall health improvement. In the hair section the author says, ""Healthy kidneys produce lots of fast-growing healthy hair.'   And among the foods recommended that will strengthen kidney function is chlorella, listed as a superfood.
> 
> THe book is "You are what you Eat" by Dr. Gillian McKeith




Do not know is this is relevant but since my late teens/ early twenties, I have had a history of Kidney infections, which subsequently stopped in my mid teens when I got more responsible with healthy eating and incr my water intake.

I have been taking Chlorella now for three weeks and I must admit I feel great 

The last few days however I had the most intense pains in my back (but hopefully not as horrific) in the same place as where I used to feel a pain when I got my kidney infections.  I am not sure if this is a detox-de-blocking effect so if someone can please chime in I would really appreciate it.


Loving this stuff btw and I have turned green


----------



## HealthyHair2007

Hi all,
I am still taking my CHL and just picked back up my Spir. I am not sure if it's making my hair grow any, since I lost so much with my last tree braids. But health wise I feel great from taking it. It's a top keeper.


----------



## Jade Feria

*I "went green" today! I've been taking Chl for about 3 days now. I haven't had any detox symptoms at all...Maybe because I tend to eat organically/naturally? Either way, I'm excited for the results! I'm a vegetarian as well, so I'm happy about the protein and nutrient content.*


----------



## Vintageglam

Ladies this stuff is very strong and very effective.  I am taking Clorella with a Green superfood mix which also contains spirulina (organic frog joint formula) and whilst I haven't had any serious detox reactions I can feel the effects.


----------



## Chocolate_Silk

PositivelyRadiant said:


> Ladies this stuff is very strong and very effective. I am taking Clorella with a Green superfood mix which also contains spirulina (organic frog joint formula) and whilst I haven't had any serious detox reactions I can feel the effects.


 
*just curious* what effects are you experiencing?


----------



## polished07

guudhair said:


> http://www.chlorellafactor.com/chlorella-spirulina-30.html


 

This is very helpful, Im starting to read this all over again I finally started my chlorella shake yesterday, I mix it with boathouse farms green smoothie, the taste was UGGGHHHH  But I got it down when I thought of my mbl hair by next december, lol! I looked up the metrics and it looks like 1tblspoon = to 14.18 grams, I only started yesterday but I took a leveled teaspoon yesterday early eve after my workout and this morning, should I wait to up to a whole teaspoon? I dont have have any health problems, I do need alot more energy however and stress has been a recent factor in my life. Let me know what you ladies think, now let me get back to reading Im excited


----------



## guudhair

you should increase gradually so your body can adjust to it being in your system...every site I've been on makes that suggestion and that each person has a "comfort limit" so it's best to increase gradually...I've been increasing by 1g every 3-4 days...I'm up to 8g now with no adverse reactions....I'm taking the 500mg tablets...6 tablets in the am, 5 in the afternoon, and 5 in the evening.


----------



## polished07

Thanks girl!!^^^


----------



## Vintageglam

^^^ Z have you tried the Source Naturals Yameya chlorella?  Its actually quite bare-able and I am not that bothered by the taste that much anymore.

Its more the spirulina whole food which I mix it with that makes me gag a bit....

The source Naturals one is also quite cheap and lasts about 2 months...


----------



## Vintageglam

^^^ Tell me about it but that ish is good for you so I just mix it up, think pleasant thoughts and chuck it down erplexed


----------



## madamdot

OK, another update. One I am really excited about:

I got my lab results back and my blood sugar is PERFECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The last time I had labs my doctor said I was pre-diabetic. I was so scared.  I know this was a side effect of Hashimoto's.

Even though my weight has gone up since the last lab (because of HC) all my vitamin levels have increased, my cholesterol is Perfect (improved from last lab) and my blood sugar is perfect. HURRAY!!!!!!!!!

I am have also decreased my HC by 1/3 since January without any side effects.

The only change is the Chlorella. 

BTW- my nails are no longer brittle. I have lost a few pounds but nothing that I am excited about yet (though I am indeed happy). Hair still course though.


----------



## JFemme

madamdot said:


> OK, another update. One I am really excited about:
> 
> I got my lap results back and my blood sugar is PERFECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The last time I had labs my doctor said I was pre-diabetic. I was so scared.  Even though my weight has gone up since the last lab (because of HC) all my vitamin levels have increased, my cholesteral is Perfect and my blood sugar is perfect. HURRAY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The only change is the Chlorella.
> 
> BTW- my nails are no longer brittle. I have lost a few pounds but nothing that I am excited about yet (though I am indeed happy). Hair still course though.




Very interesting....

My levels have went down significantly since starting CHL...

I'm not pre-diabetic, but I still watch my levels like a hawk since this condition is rampant in my family tree...

Thanks for helping me make that connection...


*Congrats*, to lower stats, great health !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MsRR

I started Source Naturals Yameya on Feb 3 the tablets until my powder came in.  I am taking 2 tsp which is 6grams I think...at what point will I be able to have a BM without drinking prune juice on downing a bottle of Magnesium Citrate?  Also before Chlorella my BM's were like once a week... but I thought this would help in time and I drink plenty of water always have.


----------



## deusa80

I really need to get back on chlorella, I stopped taking it for a while because I was trying to figure out what was wrong with me(found out it was a gluten intolerance)...but now that mystery is solved I definitely need to get back on this!

This probably has been asked before, but I don't remember...but is everyone still taking a regular multi-vitamin and taking chlorella and sprirulina as well? Right now I take a multi, cod liver oil, vit c and calcium/ vit d3...that's alot already. I'm thinking I'd be able to cut a few of those out if I start back up on chlor/spir.


----------



## Nameless

Zuleika said:


> has anyone used yeayama chlorella then switched to a different brand? I started off with this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The taste was normal chlorella taste and but tolerable.
> 
> I just switched to pure japanese yaeyama (cos I read its the best one to use  and man this stinks! I don't mind the taste, its just the smell while drinking it, has anyone experienced this with yaeyama or did I just get a bad batch?
> 
> Needless to say, I am going to go back to synergy after this one's through...


 
I bought this 2 days ago and plan to start on Saturday when my tablets run out. How is this powder? What do you mix it with? And how long does 100g last?


----------



## Vintageglam

Hey ladies just a quick question.... How long did it take for your periods to get lighter/ less painful.  Was it after the first month or did that take a few months to happen???


----------



## Nameless

PositivelyRadiant said:


> Hey ladies just a quick question.... How long did it take for your periods to get lighter/ less painful. Was it after the first month or did that take a few months to happen???


 
I was taking some random brand Chlorella tablets for a less than a month and I noticed a lighter flow when my cycle came.



Zuleika said:


> I know synergy is not listed here, but for me it was really good. The taste was not bad, it took me a few days to get used to. I just put a tsp full in filtered/distilled water. This was the first brand of chlorella I used and I was very happy with it. My hair texture changed while using this, and my skin was soft too. 100g lasted about 3.5 weeks.


 
Thanks for that. I heard that mixing it with yogurt hides the taste. I might try that.
If Synergy was good, why did you switch brands? (If you don't mind me asking). How many brands have you used?


----------



## lennet93

I was taking the vitamin shop chlorella..I stopped for about 2 weeks and now I'm taking source natural yaeyama chlorella. I feel like I'm detoxing all over again. Is this brand more potent than the vitamin shop brand?


----------



## Vintageglam

Gabrielle.A said:


> I was taking some random brand Chlorella tablets for a less than a month and I noticed a lighter flow when my cycle came.



Thanks Gabrielle

This is exactly what I have experienced.

I have had dysmenorrhea since I started my periods and it has been pretty horrific i.e. throwing up, fainting, hemorrhaging and having to go to Casualty as a teenager due to massive blood loss and black outs.  Basically the works.....

Anyway I have been taking Chlorella and a super green food with Spirulina now for about 1 month and  the difference is just incredible.  Okay so I am still on what some women may deem on the heavy side flow wise, but for me the difference is still very noticeable.  I am on my second day and so far so good.  I am hoping that this change will have a knock on effect on my anemia and other nutrient deficiencies.

Thanks OP for starting this thread.  Cannot believe I ignored it for so long..... I just thought what the hell is going on in that thread... is it another bandwagon? 


x Stella


----------



## Jade Feria

*Has anyone noticed that their teeth looked naturally whiter while taking chlorella? I was looking at mine today and was almost blinded! LOL! Also, my skin looks much brighter and my lips look more pink. Can't wait to see the hair effects!*


----------



## Chocolate_Silk

Jade Feria said:


> *Has anyone noticed that their teeth looked naturally whiter while taking chlorella? I was looking at mine today and was almost blinded! LOL! Also, my skin looks much brighter and my lips look more pink. Can't wait to see the hair effects!*


 
That's funny you mentioned whiter teeth, I noticed that about two weeks ago and thought the peroxide is finally working, but after thinking about how long I'd been brushing with peroxide they would have been this white long ago, so I figured it had to be the chlorella... How long have you been taking it and what brand?

I'd been taking the pills for a while but recently switched to Source Naturals Yaeyama Powder and I believe I see changes faster with this powder, not so much with hair but my skin is butter soft, I've been complimented on the "glow" it has, and my nails are really strong .


----------



## Nameless

PositivelyRadiant said:


> Thanks Gabrielle
> 
> This is exactly what I have experienced.
> 
> I have had dysmenorrhea since I started my periods and it has been pretty horrific i.e. throwing up, fainting, hemorrhaging and having to go to Casualty as a teenager due to massive blood loss and black outs. Basically the works.....
> 
> Anyway I have been taking Chlorella and a super green food with Spirulina now for about 1 month and the difference is just incredible. Okay so I am still on what some women may deem on the heavy side flow wise, but for me the difference is still very noticeable. I am on my second day and so far so good. I am hoping that this change will have a knock on effect on my anemia and other nutrient deficiencies.
> 
> Thanks OP for starting this thread. Cannot believe I ignored it for so long..... I just thought what the hell is going on in that thread... is it another bandwagon?
> 
> 
> x Stella


 
The cramps were barely there. I was happy. And without sounding graphic, my flow wasn't as messy and there were not a lot of clots as usual


----------



## Jade Feria

Chocolate_Silk said:


> That's funny you mentioned whiter teeth, I noticed that about two weeks ago and thought the peroxide is finally working, but after thinking about how long I'd been brushing with peroxide they would have been this white long ago, so I figured it had to be the chlorella... How long have you been taking it and what brand?
> 
> I'd been taking the pills for a while but recently switched to Source Naturals Yaeyama Powder and I believe I see changes faster with this powder, not so much with hair but my skin is butter soft, I've been complimented on the "glow" it has, and my nails are really strong .



* I use the Source Naturals Yaeyama Chlorella in powder form. I put a total of about 10 grams in a 25oz smoothie which lasts me 3 days at 8-9oz per day, so I end up taking anywhere from 3 to 5 grams per day. I only drink it once during the day for breakfast. I've been taking it for only a week! I already ate naturally/vegetarian, so I had no detox symptoms. My skin is really soft as well. I also used to always have a major sweet tooth..but my sugar cravings have been cut down drastically. I'm loving it!  *


----------



## MsRR

Those that are taking both Chlorella and Spirulina...do you find you prefer one over the other and why?  Thx


----------



## Vintageglam

Gabrielle.A said:


> The cramps were barely there. I was happy. And without sounding graphic, my flow wasn't as messy and there were not a lot of clots as usual




Gabrielle I so know what you mean 

Early days yet and this is my first TOTM after Chlorella but I am very happy with the results so far.

I have gone from being someone who had debilitating, pain, cramps, nausea and migraines and seriously heavy periods to almost normal.  This month aunt flo came and stayed for 4 days instead of her usual 6 -8. I had 1 light "starting day" , I heavy-ish day (which by no means compared to usual) and two tailing off days with very light flow.

I am very happy for the reasons you state Gabrielle and also bc this allows me to combat my long standing anemia.

I am convinced that the logical explanation for these results is that the Chlorella has had a positive effect on the base issues which were causing the problems which cannot be a bad thing.

I think hair growth is just a side factor when I consider that an issue which has been a real issue for over 20 years has greatly improved in 1 month.

Cannot thank you enough OP for starting this thread.  This stuff may taste funny but its worth holding my nose for 2 minutes every day for the benefits.

x 

Stella


----------



## mariofmagdal

PositivelyRadiant said:


> Gabrielle I so know what you mean
> 
> Early days yet and this is my first TOTM after Chlorella but I am very happy with the results so far.
> 
> I have gone from being someone who had debilitating, pain, cramps, nausea and migraines and seriously heavy periods to almost normal.  This month aunt flo came and stayed for 4 days instead of her usual 6 -8. I had 1 light "starting day" , I heavy-ish day (which by no means compared to usual) and two tailing off days with very light flow.
> 
> I am very happy for the reasons you state Gabrielle and also bc this allows me to combat my long standing anemia.
> 
> I am convinced that the logical explanation for these results is that the Chlorella has had a positive effect on the base issues which were causing the problems which cannot be a bad thing.
> 
> I think hair growth is just a side factor when I consider that an issue which has been a real issue for over 20 years has greatly improved in 1 month.
> 
> Cannot thank you enough OP for starting this thread.  This stuff may taste funny but its worth holding my nose for 2 minutes every day for the benefits.
> 
> x
> 
> Stella



This is a beautiful update. I am sending a friend in NY a bottle of chlorella to help her combat these same issues, it worked for me, and I am so glad it is working for so many of you as well. Love being GREEN


----------



## Vintageglam

mariofmagdal said:


> This is a beautiful update. I am sending a friend in NY a bottle of chlorella to help her combat these same issues, it worked for me, and I am so glad it is working for so many of you as well. Love being GREEN




Good to hear mariofmagdal,

I just do not understand why doctors do not recommend this stuff to female patient with long standing PMS issues.

So okay this month I have been spectacularly health on my Candida diet and taking my green whole food and hair vits every day.

I have also been talking very high does of MSM to fight the Candida as well as other anti-fungals in rotation.  However from reading this thread I am sure its the Chlorella which has really had an effect on my PMS symptoms.

Its must have something to do with the Alkalinity???

Gotta look into this.

x Stella


ETA:  Found this great site which talks about PMS in great detail:

http://www.haelan-online.co.uk/Remedies-PMS.shtml


----------



## mariofmagdal

PositivelyRadiant said:


> Good to hear mariofmagdal,
> 
> I just do not understand why doctors do not recommend this stuff to female patient with long standing PMS issues.
> 
> 
> 
> x Stella



Natural Health and MD's usually do not mix, only those not afraid to work outside the box will lead you to a natural remedy, sad but true.


----------



## twists

Hey ladies, i'm loving all of the positive results you guys are having with Chlorella. Now im looking into it and I think I want to try it. I'm really excited for the health benefits because I want to make my body more alkaline and if i'm right Chlorella can do that. 

I just have some questions, how long should this be taken for? I know that this is a whole food and not a vitamin but have any of you ever experienced any bad effects from using over long periods of time? Or heard of anyone experiencing any bad effects from using it over a long period of time?

If I was to take this for a couple of months but for some reason stopped, my body would just go back to the way it was before chlorella? My body wouldn't go into withdrawal or anything and get really sick right? lol
I know it's a weird question but i'm curious. I'm a college student and I don't have a lot of money so that may end up being the case once in a while. 

If I was to use the powder could  just throw it in some food or something? I can't make a smoothie or anything because I don't have a blender. I seen someone mention about putting it in yogurt so I was thinking I could try that.

Sorry about all the questions but I'd appreciate any responses!


----------



## mariofmagdal

@ Twists, I have been taking both chl and spr for over a year now. When I slowed down or went without, I found that when I started again, I had some detox symptoms. In have been steady every since. You have the right idea in that they are a whole food, and with that alone, I have no intentions of ever stopping, I am GREEN for life ;0)

I have not heard of anyone having side effects from stopping or staying on too long. 

Congrats on your decision to give it a try.


----------



## twists

mariofmagdal said:


> @ Twists, I have been taking both chl and spr for over a year now. When I slowed down or went without, I found that when I started again, I had some detox symptoms. In have been steady every since. You have the right idea in that they are a whole food, and with that alone, I have no intentions of ever stopping, I am GREEN for life ;0)
> 
> I have not heard of anyone having side effects from stopping or staying on too long.
> 
> Congrats on your decision to give it a try.


 
Thanksss Mariofmagdal! That's relaxing to know. What benefits have you received with Chlorella and spurilina? Do you think any one is better than the other?


----------



## ElegantElephant

Good question!! I, too have wondered if one is better than the other or if taking both just enhances the overall health benefits.


----------



## mariofmagdal

@ Twists/ElegantElephant, the greatest benefit with the two is the added energy. Also, Sprirulina has really cleared, my sinus problem and seasonal allergies. 

There is only a slight difference between the two, the most noted is Spirulina has more protein that Chlorella. Spirulina is also a Blue Green Algae. I don't recall of the top of my head, but there is also something beneficial in the blue hue of Spirulina. I will try and look it up again.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Here you go, a snipit that defines that blue hue found in Spirulina. It's a good thing. 

Spirulina:


 
[*]A      superior source of digestible protein. Contains 12 times the  protein of      beef.  
[*]Easier      on the digestive system than chlorella, which can cause diarrhea in      sensitive individuals.  
[*]The best      source of gamma-linolenic acid (GLA), a "good" fat necessary for      the human brain, proper heart function, and other body systems.  
[*]Contains      phycocyanin, a potent anti-cancer phytochemical that also gives  spirulina      its characteristic blue hue.


----------



## lillylovely

Still loving chlorella. It is nearly 11 months now. Was taking 12g and have now cut back to 6g - no reason just don't think I need to be on 12g now my body is used to it.  I take it in my smoothie along with spirullina daily.

I'm with you mariofmagdal  I too will use chlorella for life. Love it


----------



## ElegantElephant

mariofmagdal said:


> Here you go, a snipit that defines that blue hue found in Spirulina. It's a good thing.
> 
> Spirulina:
> 
> 
> 
> [*]A superior source of digestible protein. Contains 12 times the protein of beef.
> [*]Easier on the digestive system than chlorella, which can cause diarrhea in sensitive individuals.
> [*]The best source of gamma-linolenic acid (GLA), a "good" fat necessary for the human brain, proper heart function, and other body systems.
> [*]Contains phycocyanin, a potent anti-cancer phytochemical that also gives spirulina its characteristic blue hue.


 
Thanks soooo much for this info!! I plan to begin spirulina today (just got some from GNC) and will eventually add chorella too!!


----------



## ElegantElephant

zuleika....what was your experience when detoxing??? I am new to chorella and spirulina and want to know what ways my body may detox..thanks!!!


----------



## Nameless

Stella, I'm glad you're having a good experience with Chlorella. What brand are you taking?


----------



## Chameleonchick

Where are you guys purchasing spirulina from also is it organic or not?


----------



## Chameleonchick

Another question, when using the powder how much is one gram?


----------



## Nameless

Chameleonchick said:


> Another question, when using the powder how much is one gram?


 
It's either a 1/3 or 1/2 a teaspoon. Hopefully someone else can confirm that.


----------



## davisbr88

I just ordered my Source Naturals Chlorella powder today and got it expressed so I hope I have it April 1 to start! 

FYI:
If you guys want to order it from iHerb.com, you can get a $5 off coupon with code TEM000 if you are a first time buyer. With the code, iHerb seems to have the fairest price.


----------



## lillylovely

Gabrielle.A said:


> It's either a 1/3 or 1/2 a teaspoon. Hopefully someone else can confirm that.



According to medicine measuring spoons 5 grams is approx 1 teaspoon. So I would say 1 gram is 1/5 of a teaspoon.  Household teaspoons tend to be smaller and  hold approx 3 grams so 1 gram is approx 1/3 of a household teaspoon.


----------



## guudhair

I've been taking Chl/Spr for over 5 weeks now...I'm up to 9g each and will be increasing to 10g today...I haven't experienced any adverse effects...I haven't noticed any change in my appearance or health as of yet either.


----------



## madamdot

I am still at 15mg. With this I was able to decrease my HC from 50mg to 35mg. Yay me!


----------



## CherieMarie

i missed a few days and when i went to take my chlorella again, it wouldn't stay down....why is that?


----------



## guudhair

How much were you taking before you missed a few days?...when you started back, did you take the same amount?...if so, maybe you should have worked your way back up to that amount.


----------



## CherieMarie

I was taking 6g....I took only 3g and it still came up....should i go even lower?


----------



## justicefighter1913

I'm still taking Chlorella. I'm using the Vitamin Shoppe brand, but as soon as I use that up I'm going to purchase the powder form from Source Naturals.  Hopefully I don't have to go through the detox all over again.  Right now I'm currently taking 9 grams...yea me!


----------



## guudhair

CherieMarie said:


> I was taking 6g....I took only 3g and it still came up....should i go even lower?


 
Since you were able to tolerate it before, it shouldn't be an allergic reaction so I would just go lower...maybe start out with 1g for a few days then keep increasing by 1g until you reach your goal amount.


----------



## NorthernCalGal

Ran out of my source naturals chlorella powder. Was on the subscribe/save plan with amazon. Right now it is on back order. I ordered a 4oz bottle from another seller to hold me over. I've come to crave this stuff. I hope my order comes real soon.


----------



## ***BlessedMom***

hy isn't anyoneusing Dr. Mercola chlorella? Any particular reason? Where are u all getting the Yaeyama?


----------



## twists

I just ordered Source Naturals Yaeyama Powder from iHerb! 
I'm so excited and I can't wait to try and update this thread with what will prayfully be progress lol. I think I need a good detox.


----------



## ***BlessedMom***

Is this the Yaeyama you guys are buying? 
http://www.amazon.com/Source-Natura...Powder/dp/B000GFJK78/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

What are you mixing it with?


----------



## My Friend

Subscribing


----------



## nc cutie

sgmom2 said:


> Is this the Yaeyama you guys are buying?
> http://www.amazon.com/Source-Natura...Powder/dp/B000GFJK78/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
> 
> What are you mixing it with?


 
I am using the Vitamin Shoppe Pills. I have been for over a year now.


----------



## Jade Feria

sgmom2 said:


> Is this the Yaeyama you guys are buying?
> http://www.amazon.com/Source-Natura...Powder/dp/B000GFJK78/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
> 
> What are you mixing it with?


*That is the brand,but for some reason, the link you posted has a picture of the tablets while it says powder. Here is the one I have: http://www.vitacost.com/Source-Naturals-Yaeyama-Chlorella-16-oz
I mix mine in a fruit smoothie with maca, sometimes wheatgrass or green superfood mix, and I make my own green drink.*


----------



## guudhair

Jade Feria said:


> *That is the brand,but for some reason, the link you posted has a picture of the tablets while it says powder. Here is the one I have: http://www.vitacost.com/Source-Naturals-Yaeyama-Chlorella-16-oz*
> *I mix mine in a fruit smoothie with maca, sometimes wheatgrass or green superfood mix, and I make my own green drink.*


 
Where did you get your maca from?...and what brand?...TIA


----------



## twists

Quick question, where are all of you guys storing your Chlorella? Well at least the people that have or had the powder. Do you store it in the refrigerator, or just leave it out on a counter?


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva

twists said:


> Quick question, where are all of you guys storing your Chlorella? Well at least the people that have or had the powder. Do you store it in the refrigerator, or just leave it out on a counter?


  I make sure I leave mine away from direct heat and/or light. Usually I have it on my night stand.


----------



## Platinum

Vitamin Shoppe has Chlorella (Vitamin Shoppe brand) Buy one get one 50% off for the month of April.

Still taking Chlorella everyday.


----------



## twists

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> I make sure I leave mine away from direct heat and/or light. Usually I have it on my night stand.


 
Thanks Nasdaq_Diva! That's the reason I asked because I wasn't sure if I should put it away somewhere or if I could just leave it out.


----------



## justicefighter1913

Platinum said:


> Vitamin Shoppe has Chlorella (Vitamin Shoppe brand) Buy one get one 50% off for the month of April.
> 
> Still taking Chlorella everyday.


 

How is this brand working for you?  I'm using the same brand, but I can't really see a difference in my hair.  However, my skin and overall health, that's a differnt story.


----------



## twists

Okay so today was my first day taking Chlorella. I have to admit, I was a bit terrified lol. I opened my bottle and seen this weird dark green powder and it smelled really weird too. I was thinking "omg this is going to taste terribleeeee, I can't do this"...then I put it in some apple juice and it turned my apple juice dark green which had me more weirded out but it didn't smell that bad. I stood there for a second just staring at the juice like "I can not do this, uh uh no way no how" lol. But then I closed my eyes took a sip and there was no taste! If it wasn't for the weird dark green color I would've just thought I was drinking regular apple juice. 
So moral of the story is, if you haven't already, drink it with apple juice 

Oh and I am kinda of waiting for something weird to happen to my body. The bottle said that 1 tsp is 3 grams so I started there. Im paying close attention to how my body is reacting. I just finished drinking it so so far so good but I have classes from 1-5:30 so I pray that I don't have any...emergencies


----------



## Jade Feria

guudhair said:


> Where did you get your maca from?...and what brand?...TIA



* I use Maca Magic powder. I get mine from vitacost.con. I got the 1lb one.   *


----------



## justicefighter1913

bump


----------



## Qualitee

How many pills equal 1 gram?


----------



## MrsPeaceLily

Qualitee said:


> How many pills equal 1 gram?


 

It depends on the brand. Just remember that 1000 mg = 1 gram.  The bottle should tell you how many to take.  Start off with the recommended to see how your body reacts and then work your way up from there.  HTH


----------



## moongoddess08

subscribing...


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I just ran out of Chlorella today.  I bought a 16 oz bottle (powder) from nutricity in October.  

I have been taking about 6 grams every other day with a few breaks (work trips/vacation) since October.  I am ordering another 16 oz bottle today - Source Naturals Yaeyama Chlorella -from vitacost.com.


----------



## justicefighter1913

^^ I plan on ordering Source Naturals too when I'm finished with the pills that I'm currently taking.

I know that this is probably a dumb question, but are you guys seeing a major difference in your hair growth? I can't really tell at the moment because I'm in braids, but prior to the braids, I didn't really think that Chlorella is doing much for my hair.  My skin and energy levels are a different story, the stuff works great for that! Anyone else?


----------



## MsRR

Have anyone seen the Source Naturals Powder in the stores yet?


----------



## Qualitee

So I bought a bottle yesterday from vitamin shoppe. well I took one tb today which equals 1000 mg. Lets see what happens. Does the vitamin shoppe brand suck compared to the other brands?


----------



## mariofmagdal

Qualitee said:


> So I bought a bottle yesterday from vitamin shoppe. well I took one tb today which equals 1000 mg. Lets see what happens. Does the vitamin shoppe brand suck compared to the other brands?



Nope, I actually detoxed all over again when I used them briefly. I use them when I run out, some have found them to be super potent.


----------



## Qualitee

My poop was slightly green today and Ive been taking 1g of chlorella for the past 2 days. Is this too early for the green? Im taking the vitamin shoppe brand super chlorella.


----------



## My Friend

How long before your "Green"? Someone mentioned no more morning breath, is that so?


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Nope, never.  I ordered Source Naturals Powder 16oz from vitacost 4/17 but it's BACKORDERED!



MsRR said:


> Have anyone seen the Source Naturals Powder in the stores yet?


----------



## Qualitee

Bumping....


----------



## Chameleonchick

Vitamin Shoppe is having a sale on their name brand products. So I got two bottles of their Super Chlorella. That's all they had left I am going to go to another to see if they have more. I like to stock up on sales.


----------



## motherpopcorn562

I've been using VERY GREEN from Trader Joes which is a mixture of spirinula and cholera among other things. And I have noticed weight loss, regularity, improved mood and faster hair growth.


----------



## Chameleonchick

Does anyone take only chlorella and have benefits from it? Spirulina seems to be more expensive than chlorella if you stick the the 2:1 or (1.5:2 which I am doing) ratio. I am wanting to go up in chlorella my body is used to the amount I take now (which is only 4 grams a day). I currently take 4 grams of Chlorella and 6 grams of Spirulina. I am hoping to go up to 5 grams of Chlorella and 7 grams of Spirulina at the beginning of next month. I don't know I am just seeing what other people do.


----------



## Jade Feria

*I take only chlorella (no spirulina). I've noticed major improvements in my skin, and my hair strands look thicker. *


----------



## lamaria211

ive been taking chlorella only for about a month no real changes but ive only been green for about a week. hth


----------



## MrsPeaceLily

I've been taking both Chlorella and Spirulina since March 19. I take 6 grams of both (vitamin shoppe brand).  My hair is in braids, but it seems like it's growing faster than usual.  I say that because I braided my hair in small box braids w/extensions 3 weeks ago. I have so much new growth that it looks like I've had these braids for two months.   I also notice that my nails grow faster and are much stronger, I am regular for the first time in my life and my acne prone skin is breaking out less.  I would also say I have more energy cause I don't take a nap during the day anymore.


----------



## ladysaraii

I started back with the chlorella (3g).  I couldn't take the powder with just water and other juice had too much sugar, but I found diet cranberry juice (2g of sugar) so I'm good.

It doesn't work w/ the spirulina (ick) so I'll have to see what else I can find.

I'll stay at 3g for the week and hopefully increase to 6 next weekend


----------



## ***BlessedMom***

Can u guys tell me what the optimum amt of chlorella you should take? Thanks


----------



## ***BlessedMom***

My Source naturals are 500mg. the serving size is 2. How many is optimum?


----------



## Sharpened

sgmom2 said:


> My Source naturals are 500mg. the serving size is 2. How many is optimum?


I would start with one for a week or two to get your body adjusted to it. If you want to detox faster later, take larger amounts. This stuff is potent!


----------



## ***BlessedMom***

Nymphe said:


> I would start with one for a week or two to get your body adjusted to it. If you want to detox faster later, take larger amounts. This stuff is potent!


 
Nymphe, I have been taking the Dr. Mercola for a month and I knew ho much to take of that brand but this one is new for me. Ihave been taking 8 pills for the last two days but I think it is tearing up my stomach. I have to stay VERY close to a toilet!! I don't know for sure if it is the chlorella or the cabbage


----------



## Sharpened

sgmom2 said:


> Nymphe, I have been taking the Dr. Mercola for a month and I knew ho much to take of that brand but this one is new for me. Ihave been taking 8 pills for the last two days but I think it is tearing up my stomach. I have to stay VERY close to a toilet!! I don't know for sure if it is the chlorella or the cabbage


Ugh, I had that happen trying my children's tablets because I had ran out of my powder. I wonder why that is?


----------



## Qualitee

My eye lashes are growing longer


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva

So, this is week 3 for me, and I'm finally greenish lol. It's never taken me this long in the past, but thats ok.

So, my ratio is 6g Spirulina and 3g chlorella.

So far, Ive just noticed my skin is more bright, pink tongue, oh and super strong nails. They never really grow to long..but they are coming along right now.


----------



## ingenious_mind

Hey Ladies,
So I have been taking chlorella for several weeks and I have came to the conclusion that I am allergic . I looked up symptoms of allergies yesterday,  for those who take chlorella and I definitely experienced 3 symptoms. I would have little tiny bumps all over my face, I initially thought that this was part of the detox phase but this has been going on for several weeks! The little bumps look more like hives that and I have very sensitive skin. I stopped taking chlorella for a few days and the hives went away. Another allergic reaction I had when I first started mostly, would be difficulty breathing. I would get these really nasty coughs and then after it was all over, I would try to breathe and had to inhale about 4-5 times before I could actually get air. I've never experienced anything like that before. (Scary I know, I'm just now realizing that it was chlorella causing this). The last symptom I had was my body feeling really itchy all over. Again when  I stopped taking them I noticed that this no longer occurred. I really liked chlorella because of the nutritional value and it really cleansed my system. However, I guess it's not for everyone. I still take spirulina, I don't think I have any of allergic reaction to this, but I am watching closely. 

If any of you ladies have any recommendations of supplements that have similar benefits and nutritional value as chlorella please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## mariofmagdal

ingenious_mind said:


> Hey Ladies,
> So I have been taking chlorella for several weeks and I have came to the conclusion that I am allergic . I looked up symptoms of allergies yesterday,  for those who take chlorella and I definitely experienced 3 symptoms. I would have little tiny bumps all over my face, I initially thought that this was part of the detox phase but this has been going on for several weeks! The little bumps look more like hives that and I have very sensitive skin. I stopped taking chlorella for a few days and the hives went away. Another allergic reaction I had when I first started mostly, would be difficulty breathing. I would get these really nasty coughs and then after it was all over, I would try to breathe and had to inhale about 4-5 times before I could actually get air. I've never experienced anything like that before. (Scary I know, I'm just now realizing that it was chlorella causing this). The last symptom I had was my body feeling really itchy all over. Again when  I stopped taking them I noticed that this no longer occurred. I really liked chlorella because of the nutritional value and it really cleansed my system. However, I guess it's not for everyone. I still take spirulina, I don't think I have any of allergic reaction to this, but I am watching closely.
> 
> If any of you ladies have any recommendations of supplements that have similar benefits and nutritional value as chlorella please let me know. Thanks!



If you can handle the Spirulina, you will be fine, it does the same as Chlorella and a little more. Glad you were able to determine the cause of your symptoms.


----------



## Qualitee

Sorry ingenious_mind (((hugs)))


----------



## Qualitee

I just came to report my eyelashes are getter longer everyday. I take vitamin shoppe super chlorella. My poop was semi green on 1 mg and now I'm up to 3 mg. This is my 2nd week.


----------



## Marhia

I'm on the Ch and SP bandwagon, just started today. Whoo hoo


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva

Marhia said:


> I'm on the Ch and SP bandwagon, just started today. Whoo hoo


How much are you taking so far? How are you feeling?

For me, I'm a little past week 4 now. Still at my 6g/3g while on my MC. Hunger is to a minimum, tons of energy, good sound sleep (I never take this at night). 

My skin is still looking good, has a glow to it. My nails are growing ridiculously. So much so, I scratched myself the other night..and cussed my nails out


----------



## Marhia

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> How much are you taking so far? How are you feeling?
> 
> For me, I'm a little past week 4 now. Still at my 6g/3g while on my MC. Hunger is to a minimum, tons of energy, good sound sleep (I never take this at night).
> 
> My skin is still looking good, has a glow to it. My nails are growing ridiculously. So much so, I scratched myself the other night..and cussed my nails out



Well I just started yesterday but like 30 mins after I took my first two pills I got this really bad headache. They I had some terrible terrible gas. Then I got sleepy. I slept very good last night to the point I was talking in my sleep my husband said. Today I have a lot of energy but I had to take a nap whew I was sleepy. But now I'm up and I'm feeling good. Still gassy right now i'm at 3g trying to work my way up


----------



## Qualitee

Ive noticed that my urine is slightly green It this ok? Right now Im taking VS super chlorella 1000 mg per tab. My poo has been green since taking 2 tabs a day. Im up to 4......hoping to get to my goal of 7


----------



## Marhia

Qualitee said:


> Ive noticed that my urine is slightly green It this ok? Right now Im taking VS super chlorella 1000 mg per tab. My poo has been green since taking 2 tabs a day. Im up to 4......hoping to get to my goal of 7



I read that is a good sign. I hope to go green soon


----------



## Qualitee

What are the side effects of chorella?

Now, we know that intake of chorella may bring us a few important health benefits. Recently, I received 
an email from a visitor about the side effect of chlorella. Intake of chorella  increased his uric acid!

I also found a study reporting the rise of uric acid in the blood stream after intake of chorella in an 
animal study. The researchers prepared larg scales dried Chlorella vulgaris and they fed rats with this 
chlorella. They found a significant high content of uric acid in the plasma of the rats!! [8] High content of 
uric acid is known to be linked to gout. Gout is a rheumatic disease resulting from deposition of uric acid 
crystals (monosodium urate) in tissues and fluids within the body. This process is caused by an 
overproduction or under excretion of uric acid. Other side effects include nausea and stomach upset.


----------



## Marhia

I went green yesterday and this morning.


----------



## Forever in Bloom

Starting today, I am back on Chlorella  I mixed in my blender 1 tablespoon of chlorella with 1 cup of OJ, Nutiva Hemp Protein w/ 14 g fiber in it , and 1 scoop of Amazing Grass Chocolate Superfood. It was delish - tasted really chocolate-y.


----------



## Lebiya

ingenious_mind said:


> Hey Ladies,
> So I have been taking chlorella for several weeks and I have came to the conclusion that I am allergic . I looked up symptoms of allergies yesterday, for those who take chlorella and I definitely experienced 3 symptoms. I would have little tiny bumps all over my face, I initially thought that this was part of the detox phase but this has been going on for several weeks! The little bumps look more like hives that and I have very sensitive skin. I stopped taking chlorella for a few days and the hives went away. Another allergic reaction I had when I first started mostly, would be difficulty breathing. I would get these really nasty coughs and then after it was all over, I would try to breathe and had to inhale about 4-5 times before I could actually get air. I've never experienced anything like that before. (Scary I know, I'm just now realizing that it was chlorella causing this). The last symptom I had was my body feeling really itchy all over. Again when I stopped taking them I noticed that this no longer occurred. I really liked chlorella because of the nutritional value and it really cleansed my system. However, I guess it's not for everyone. I still take spirulina, I don't think I have any of allergic reaction to this, but I am watching closely.
> 
> If any of you ladies have any recommendations of supplements that have similar benefits and nutritional value as chlorella please let me know. Thanks!


 

I had/have a similar situation with the hives (small clouds of bumps) and acne - initially It thought it was the detox stage and maybe it was but it continued several MONTHS later (about 9  or so months). I took chlorella regularly EVERYDAY. Even now my acne has flared up again as I just started taking it again and the hive bumps. Other than that fI have no complaints AT ALL. I want to continue taking it soooo bad…and I still am but I think I may stop. I’ve always had acne problems but things are worse now. It’s been about a month before I started taking it again. 
I wonder if it’s an allergic reaction? ...I tried goggling info on this but I cant seem to find anything. The only reports on chlorella is that it suppose to help clear up skin conditions. I’m also taking Spirulina. 

Does anyone have any articles relating to this or know where I can find any info?    ..I really want to continue taking chlorella.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Lebiya said:


> I had/have a similar situation with the hives (small clouds of bumps) and acne - initially It thought it was the detox stage and maybe it was but it continued several MONTHS later (about 9  or so months). I took chlorella regularly EVERYDAY. Even now my acne has flared up again as I just started taking it again and the hive bumps. Other than that fI have no complaints AT ALL. I want to continue taking it soooo bad…and I still am but I think I may stop. I’ve always had acne problems but things are worse now. It’s been about a month before I started taking it again.
> I wonder if it’s an allergic reaction? ...I tried goggling info on this but I cant seem to find anything. The only reports on chlorella is that it suppose to help clear up skin conditions. I’m also taking Spirulina.
> 
> Does anyone have any articles relating to this or know where I can find any info?    ..I really want to continue taking chlorella.




You should try Diatomaceous Earth (sp) or MSM, they both are rich in nutrients and cleanse the blood as well as have detoxing properties.


----------



## thehairmaverick

Hi ladies! Umm someone may have already asked this question, but I don't think i can look through 289 pages. Is the powder form better than the pills? Do it absorb (not the right word i'm looking for) better in the powder form or is it the same?


----------



## Minty

If you don't want to take powder, take the pills. Powder is more economical, but they both perform equally.


----------



## Qualitee

Ok when you take the powder forn how many tps equal 1000mg?


----------



## quietstorm15

I started taking the Source Natural Yaeyama in powder form on Sunday (only 1 teaspoon daily, which is 3g according to the bottle). I'm green today. Hopefully, that's a good thing? No positive side effects to report on yet, since it's only been a few days. However, I have not experienced the withdrawal headaches or extreme fatigue that I usually get when I don't have coffee or tea. So I'm really looking forward to seeing more benefits!


----------



## Qualitee

^^ Im on 6mg and I have yet to have detox symptoms......not like I want it but still


----------



## justicefighter1913

Very weird question: To those of you who have autoimmune issues like Lupus, MS, and the like...how do you all feel after you've taken Chlorella.  If I remember correctly, OP's mom has lupus and she experienced great results with this product.

I ask b/c I've been doing a little more research and found out that Chlorella helps to boost the immune system.  I really don't need that, at all.  Mind you, I've been taking it for quite a while now.  Sometimes I feel great and energized and other times I feel tired and sluggish...so I'm trying to narrow down whether or not I need to stop taking Chlorella.  Just wondering if anyone else has experienced this or anything.  TIA


----------



## Vintageglam

Have run out of my chlorella so will use Holland & Barret own brand as a back up until the good stuff arrives.  I am also looking into Spirulina.....


----------



## justicefighter1913

Hmmm...anyone?


----------



## mariofmagdal

justicefighter1913 said:


> Hmmm...anyone?



I would try to narrow down what could be causing the sluggish feeling. Are you consuming Caffeine near the time you take your chlorella? 

If your body is telling you otherwise, you should listen.


----------



## Vintageglam

I really like chlorella it has done great things for my health girlie wise.

I am thinking of adding spirulina to the mix.....:scratchch:

p.s. does anyone know if Chlorella balanced Estrogen levels as this is the only explanation I can think of?

*ETA:  Just found the following information:*

http://www.wellnessresources.com/tips/articles/chlorella/

*Estrogen Overload*

A main problem facing women is too much estrogen resulting in a myriad of female issues. Estradiol levels naturally rise each month in the first half of the menstrual cycle as an egg is ripened. Once the egg is released then estradiol has done its job and must be cleared. Your liver conjugates estradiol (binds it to a protein) for clearance and then places it into your bile, which travels through your gall bladder and into your digestive tract for final elimination.

If digestive tract contents are too hostile (unfriendly bacteria) then the conjugation bond may be eaten by the bacteria, causing estradiol to be released and re-enter your body. This is highly undesirable as it exposes your body to estrogen that is not appropriate. This can increase estrogen-related cancer risk, gall stone formation, endometrial overgrowth, as well as numerous menstrual cycle irregularities associated with high estrogen (bloating, breast swelling/tenderness, headaches, heavy flow, and/or cramps).

A study shows that chlorella actively biotransforms estradiol into estrone and helps clear estrone as well – leaving alone estriol, your friendly antioxidant form of estrogen. This study suggests that any woman with a combination of digestive distress and high estrogen symptoms would benefit from taking chlorella – a simple solution that can be judged to be working by improvement in digestive and female symptoms.


----------



## yaya24

I am still on the chlorella kick. I think I am in for LIFE.

I just purchased Purity Products Organic Super Reds and I mix 3 grams of this with 3 grams of chlorella in Ice water mix and drink.


----------



## justicefighter1913

mariofmagdal said:


> I would try to narrow down what could be causing the sluggish feeling. Are you consuming Caffeine near the time you take your chlorella?
> 
> If your body is telling you otherwise, you should listen.




Nope, I don't, but I do agree with you in regards to listening to my body.  I've stopped taking it.  I've given the remainder of the bottle to my sister, perhaps it will work better for her.  It's crazy though, b/c I had been taking it for at least 5 months...


----------



## luckiestdestiny

justicefighter1913 said:


> Very weird question: To those of you who have autoimmune issues like Lupus, MS, and the like...how do you all feel after you've taken Chlorella. If I remember correctly, OP's mom has lupus and she experienced great results with this product.
> 
> I ask b/c I've been doing a little more research and found out that Chlorella helps to boost the immune system. I really don't need that, at all. Mind you, I've been taking it for quite a while now. Sometimes I feel great and energized and other times I feel tired and sluggish...so I'm trying to narrow down whether or not I need to stop taking Chlorella. Just wondering if anyone else has experienced this or anything. TIA


 Just my two cents as the Op. Noticed this post and thought I'd respond. I have an autoimmune illness:grave's and I have not only had thyroid issues but it  also attacks the eyes and I do notice I'm tired sometimes as a person with an autoimmune illness. Anyways I've found chlorella helpful for me. My mom, who has lupus, also likes it. It's something about SPIRULINA that seems to have the opposite reaction (and some websites recommend, and some do not for auto illness).  There are a few websites against spirulina for auto immune and some for it, but nothing negative about chlorella.

If you feel; as if it's making you sluggish definitely stop taking it (after detox that is as detox will make you feel sluggish) .  I will say that as an auto person you may have ups and downs in general anyways (w/ or w/o chlorella). So anyways no one that I know, or through research, has had problems with it stimulating their immune system in a negative way. But that doesn't mean it hasn't happened (cause you never know), so if you feel like you shouldn't take it...please don't. However there are no websites that I found against it and my mother and I have had zero problems taking it. HTH


----------



## Vintageglam

btw ladies which would you say tastes better spirulina or chlorella?

I am just about getting to grips with the taste of chlorella and so want to get ready if need be for the "*delights*" of spirulina ....


----------



## moongoddess08

Hi ladies! Quick question; is anyone else having trouble receiving Source Natural's powder? I ordered it about two weeks ago from Amazon, and it STILL has not been sent out! NOT happy, as I'm pretty much out. Now I gotta go buy another brand...


----------



## joyfullylivinglife

PositivelyRadiant said:


> btw ladies which would you say tastes better spirulina or chlorella?
> 
> I am just about getting to grips with the taste of chlorella and so want to get ready if need be for the "*delights*" of spirulina ....



Chlorella, no contest. I don't mind it at all, actually kind of like it. Spirulina, on the other hand.. I tried everything and I could not get it down, no matter what I mixed it with. I take the tablets now, and that works out great.


----------



## Platinum

Still taking 3 grams of Chlorella everyday.


----------



## schipperchow1

This is my first post in this very informative thread (still haven't read it all) but I want to thank everyone for their input 

Because of this thread, I started taking chlorella & spirulina through GreenVibrance powder about 1 1/2 months ago (3 g Chl 15 g spir) & started adding source naturals chlorella to that about 3 weeks ago.  I did notice increased energy but no detox symptoms.  However as I started increasing my dosage last week I had aches in parts of my body where I hold stress...after reading some more posts, I think that this might be my detox symptom.   Today I have increased to 7 g chl.  I increased dosage by 2 tablets after a week at 1 dose to minimize drastic detox symptoms.   I plan to maintain at 10g & switch to the powder to economize.

ETA: 7g chlorella seem


----------



## Jade Feria

*I'm still taking chlorella regularly. I recently upped my dosage to about 6-8g. I just ordered some more Source Naturals powder from vitacost.*


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva

joyfullylivinglife said:


> Chlorella, no contest. I don't mind it at all, actually kind of like it. Spirulina, on the other hand.. I tried everything and I could not get it down, no matter what I mixed it with. I take the tablets now, and that works out great.


.

Girl, who you telling?!  

Usually I don't have a weak stomach for things, but that Spirulina powder had me going. I remember ladies reading about how they couldnt' take it mixed in juice...Ol' miss big and bad Nasdaq wanted to prove folk wrong and tried to drink that mess mixed with water only.. I gagged, chocked, and felt my throat trying to close up from getting that mess out of there. It was a horrible nightmare. And to think, I still tried it 2 more times lol. Now, I just had a small baggie of spirulina powder. Maybe one day I'll venture back out to try it..mixed in juice or a smoothie next. 

I'm gonna look online for powder chlorella. I have like 4pills left (that isn't enough) and I need to restock ASAP!


----------



## Chameleonchick

PositivelyRadiant said:


> btw ladies which would you say tastes better spirulina or chlorella?
> 
> I am just about getting to grips with the taste of chlorella and so want to get ready if need be for the "*delights*" of spirulina ....



Well I love the taste of chlorella. Spirulina was cool at first but now it has this weird taste. I mean they are similar in taste but chlorella tastes better to me.


----------



## lillylovely

Yay it's my Chlorella birthday.  So proud to have reached a year of consistent use.
I went up to 12g for about 7 months but am on a maintenance dose of 6g now.  I add mine to my egg shake - Lovely!!


----------



## Superfly Sister

I'm going to get some tonight on my way to the gym.   I'm getting a small amount of the powder to test it out(about 50g or so, I take enough pills, I don't want to add anymore to the regimin!), I'm really worried about breaking out... I took sea kelp in the past and came out in these horrible cyst looking spots on my jawline.   I'll be keeping a very close eye on taking chlorella. 

Can anyone tell me if there are similarities between sea kelp and chlorella?  any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> .
> 
> I'm gonna look online for powder chlorella. I have like 4pills left (that isn't enough) and I need to restock ASAP!


Ok, so update on myself 

I received my powder Source Naturals powder on Thursday last week. I still haven't used it. I keep looking at the container and getting nervous. I have no juice in the house  except for some nettle tea I made (unsweetened) I'm considering putting some in there...hmm decisions, decisions..


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva

Ok, so I'm still continuing on with the 6g/3g. I think i'm starting to detox. I feel pretty sluggish, light headed, and I feel like I been wanting a headache to come on, but it hasn't fully arrived yet. I'm sitting here now and I'm feeling eye strain..this sucks!

I know detoxing is good for me, so I'm going to push on. I just hope it hurry up though!


----------



## Chameleonchick

I hope this wasn't posted already but, there is a sale at swanson vitamins on Kyoto Chlorella 2 boxes of 1500 tabs for 35.99. The tabs are 200mg each.


----------



## ChrissyB

Yay! I have been hoping the Swanson chlorella would go on sale, thanks a lot!!


----------



## Lita

lillylovely said:


> Yay it's my Chlorella birthday.  So proud to have reached a year of consistent use.
> I went up to 12g for about 7 months but am on a maintenance dose of 6g now.  I add mine to my egg shake - Lovely!!



That's great! What kind of improvements have you notice?






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## lillylovely

Lita said:


> That's great! What kind of improvements have you notice?
> Happy Hair Growing!



Thank you!  What have I noticed? I don't know where to begin...

First thing I noticed was the detox effect and increased energy. I began to bounce out of bed at 6 in the morning.  I still do and this is unusual for me. I used to wake up at 8 and feel tired.
I noticed my skin looked clear and had a glow.
The skin glow makes me look more youthful.
No more morning breath or anytime of day breath.
No more stinky or inconsistent poos.
I slowly began to notice my eyelashes growing back.
The major effect it had on me is that I enjoyed the benefits so much it inspired me to clean up my diet and now I eat very healthily and drink plenty of water.  
Knock on effect - Weight loss from size 16 - 12.

As for my hair, I cant really say because I do so many things and change up my practices so often looking for a regimen -  but it must definitely have had a positive effect on the hair growth and retention I have had.

I love chlorella I will never stop taking it - the benefits are just too life changing.


----------



## Okay

wow sounds great! ^^


----------



## Chameleonchick

ChrissyB said:


> Yay! I have been hoping the Swanson chlorella would go on sale, thanks a lot!!



No problem. I placed an order that same day. How much Chlorella are you guys taking daily?


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva

Chameleonchick said:


> No problem. I placed an order that same day. How much Chlorella are you guys taking daily?


  I take 3G of chlorella/day.


----------



## Chocolate_Silk

Just curious, has anyone taken organic chlorella?


----------



## Tangles

Does anyone get violently ill (throwing up) after taking Chlorella?  I started taking the serving size on the bottle, everything was fine, then I upped the dosage slightly 2-3 pills more a day no problem,then all of a sudden I took them one day and got soooooooo sick.  I stopped taking them. I loved the clear skin, and the energy. Help me


----------



## Vintageglam

Aunt flo now only officially visits for two days and is not painful like the past where she left me doubled over and wouldn't leave for 6-8 days at a time


----------



## Myjourney2009

Chameleonchick said:


> No problem. I placed an order that same day. How much Chlorella are you guys taking daily?


 
I take 10-12 grams. I am trying to figure out which of these to take to keep my poo green. I will know in about 1 month.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva

Tangles said:


> Does anyone get violently ill (throwing up) after taking Chlorella?  I started taking the serving size on the bottle, everything was fine, then I upped the dosage slightly 2-3 pills more a day no problem,then all of a sudden I took them one day and got soooooooo sick.  I stopped taking them. I loved the clear skin, and the energy. Help me


How long were you taking them before you decided to increase the dose? Were you detoxing? When you threw up, had you eaten some bad food (ie. fast food etc) or had you not eaten at all?


----------



## Tangles

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> How long were you taking them before you decided to increase the dose? Were you detoxing? When you threw up, had you eaten some bad food (ie. fast food etc) or had you not eaten at all?


 
I took them for about a month...but I increased the dose about 2 week after starting.  Everything was going great, then one morning I took them and I started feeling AWFUL...didn't think it was the chlorella cause I had been taking them awhile before this happened..of course I had to test it again and the next time I upchucked violently after having my breakfast(English muffin,egg white, turkey sausage).  I want to continue taking them cause I was getting results (skin and energy) I'm tooo scared to try them again


----------



## yodie

Tangles said:


> Does anyone get violently ill (throwing up) after taking Chlorella?  I started taking the serving size on the bottle, everything was fine, then I upped the dosage slightly 2-3 pills more a day no problem,then all of a sudden I took them one day and got soooooooo sick.  I stopped taking them. I loved the clear skin, and the energy. Help me


 
My mom did. She had to stop taking it.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva

Tangles said:


> I took them for about a month...but I increased the dose about 2 week after starting.  Everything was going great, then one morning I took them and I started feeling AWFUL...didn't think it was the chlorella cause I had been taking them awhile before this happened..of course I had to test it again and the next time I upchucked violently after having my breakfast(English muffin,egg white, turkey sausage).  I want to continue taking them cause I was getting results (skin and energy) I'm tooo scared to try them again


If it were me, I'd go back to taking them. That's just me because I love the benefits behind it. I'd start back out and the low dose and stay there. Had you gone 'green' yet? 

I have read about ppl being allergic to this and/or spirulina though. But, it could've also been that you increased to quick and you detox.


----------



## Tangles

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> If it were me, I'd go back to taking them. That's just me because I love the benefits behind it. I'd start back out and the low dose and stay there. Had you gone 'green' yet?
> 
> I have read about ppl being allergic to this and/or spirulina though. But, it could've also been that you increased to quick and you detox.


 
Yes, I had gone "green"..everything was going great even with the increase in pills them BAM! I got sick.  It's been two months since I've taken any so I may try them again tomorrow but with a different meal maybe lunch instead of breakfast.  Thanks for responding.


----------



## Lita

lillylovely said:


> Thank you!  What have I noticed? I don't know where to begin...
> 
> First thing I noticed was the detox effect and increased energy. I began to bounce out of bed at 6 in the morning.  I still do and this is unusual for me. I used to wake up at 8 and feel tired.
> I noticed my skin looked clear and had a glow.
> The skin glow makes me look more youthful.
> No more morning breath or anytime of day breath.
> No more stinky or inconsistent poos.
> I slowly began to notice my eyelashes growing back.
> The major effect it had on me is that I enjoyed the benefits so much it inspired me to clean up my diet and now I eat very healthily and drink plenty of water.
> Knock on effect - Weight loss from size 16 - 12.
> 
> As for my hair, I cant really say because I do so many things and change up my practices so often looking for a regimen -  but it must definitely have had a positive effect on the hair growth and retention I have had.
> 
> I love chlorella I will never stop taking it - the benefits are just too life changing.



WoW,thats good news..For me-Aunt flo is lite,skin much better & i feel alert- 3grms souce natural powder.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## I AM...

Hey Ladies how is it growing.  i am doing very well. I started Chlorella at least 8 months ago and am retaining length and strength. It is a staple and I believe the reason I am having so much success. I must say I have been selfish advising friends and family. My sisters saw me taking alll these tiny green pills and started teasing so I keep my "craziness" as they say to myself. It is working so well for me so catch me in the wind. I LOVE THIS THREAD


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva

I AM... said:


> Hey Ladies how is it growing.  i am doing very well. I started Chlorella at least 8 months ago and am retaining length and strength. It is a staple and I believe the reason I am having so much success. I must say I have been selfish advising friends and family. My sisters saw me taking alll these tiny green pills and started teasing so I keep my "craziness" as they say to myself. It is working so well for me so catch me in the wind. I LOVE THIS THREAD


That's ok. My lil brother thinks I'm crazy for my spirulina pills and chlorella powders..among other healthy things I eat/drink. That's ok. I plan to be 100 looking like I'm 45 yrs old 

I just increased my chlorella dose earlier this week. I'm now at 6g.


----------



## greight

Just wanted to chime in... I took chlorella last year for about 1 month or so, but stopped because of lack of discipline really. I took it with apple sauce. I was taking it with MSM, Biotin, B-Complex.

I'm officially one month back onto the train and take about 1.5 g of chlorella. I've been slow to move up, but I'm hoping to be at 3g by mid-July. I take it with yogurt. I also take MegaFoods Blood Builder, 5mg of Biotin, B50 Complex.

I've also been eating a whole lot healthier.


----------



## pureebony

ok i need to figure out what is making me sick, the chlorella or the spirulina or using them together, every time i use them now i feel sick?

should i use chlorella alone, i don't want to waste my pills really...

and also are there any external body uses for them both?

thanks.


----------



## Yoshi3329

Jumping on the bandwagon! I purchased Source Naturals chlorella and spirulina at iherb. I used the $5 off coupon, and I received free shipping because my order was over $40. They should be here next week!


----------



## Okay

I just started chlorella.. no detox signs i think..

i cant tell a difference at all!!

does it take time to see on skin and body? 

thanks


----------



## Okay

bumping on this


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva

pureebony said:


> ok i need to figure out what is making me sick, the chlorella or the spirulina or using them together, every time i use them now i feel sick?
> 
> should i use chlorella alone, i don't want to waste my pills really...
> 
> and also are there any external body uses for them both?
> 
> thanks.


How long have you been taking them, and how much (mg) are you taking of each? Are you drinking water? Taking them on a full tummy or empty? Are you eating alot of junk foods? How "sick" is sick?


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva

LANGT said:


> I just started chlorella.. no detox signs i think..
> 
> i cant tell a difference at all!!
> 
> does it take time to see on skin and body?
> 
> thanks


How many mg's are you taking? I already eat a pretty healthy diet and skin care regimen, so I haven' tnoticed anything out of the ordinary in that department. Just make sure you're keeping track of your water intake.


----------



## Okay

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> How many mg's are you taking? I already eat a pretty healthy diet and skin care regimen, so I haven' tnoticed anything out of the ordinary in that department. Just make sure you're keeping track of your water intake.


 

I take 2g, 1/2 teaspoon. 

I wanna take much more i just didnt wanna get sick.. but maybe that means my body can handle a little more?

I was thinking ending at 6g at least.


----------



## Okay

bumping bumping


----------



## Yoshi3329

Just got my pills. I just took two 500mg Chlorella tablets. I really hope I don't have any side effects. 

I smelled it too, it smells like my childhood fish's tank.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva

LANGT said:


> I take 2g, 1/2 teaspoon.
> 
> I wanna take much more i just didnt wanna get sick.. but maybe that means my body can handle a little more?
> 
> I was thinking ending at 6g at least.


It really depends on you. Have you 'gone green' yet?


----------



## Okay

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> It really depends on you. Have you 'gone green' yet?


 

No not at all :/

but i did have...diarreha .. all night.. and was dizzy, stomach pain..

dont know if that was detox?


----------



## Alisha08

Hi everyone, I just started taking chlorella this Tuesday. I'm taking 2g (10 pills) of the Source Naturals Yaeyama brand in the morning with orange juice.

I went a dark green on Thursday and went a very BRIGHT green this morning. lol 

I did not have any detox signs, I dont know if thats a good or a bad thing. I do notice that I've slept very well this week, no waking up in the middle of the night, tossing and turning, insomnia which I'm very grateful for.

Just wanted to share my experience so far.


----------



## Yoshi3329

I started on Wednesday, and I started to get a sore throat, now, I starting to cough flem. I pretty sure that this is a detox sign. I've only been taking 1 gram for until today, Saturday. I've up it to 2 grams.


----------



## VirtuousBeauty

Wow I'm glad I decided to check LHCF when I did. I would have really missed out on this great thread. I take greens+ which is a supplement but I think i'll switch since chlorella is a food and has so many great benefits.


----------



## Curlykale

I'm so afraid of the heavy metals. This stuff seems to suck mercury from wherever it finds it, from what I read around on the internet. I hope to find some brand that reassures me, as I'm dying to try this stuff.


----------



## Curlykale

(subscribing)


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva

LANGT said:


> No not at all :/
> 
> but i did have...diarreha .. all night.. and was dizzy, stomach pain..
> 
> dont know if that was detox?


 Nah, maybe your body is getting used to it though. Keep it up, and make sure you're drinking water too. 



ciccina said:


> I'm so afraid of the heavy metals. This stuff seems to suck mercury from wherever it finds it, from what I read around on the internet. I hope to find some brand that reassures me, as I'm dying to try this stuff.


Yeah, it is a detoxify of the heavy metals. The removal of that is a good thing though. Why are you afraid?


----------



## Yoshi3329

How long did it take y'all to feel detoxing? I'm already up to 2 grams (Friday), one more than suggested on the bottle and nothing. I felt a sore throat on Thursday and I coughed a bit on Friday (w/ flem), but for the most part, nothing. BTW, I started taking these on April 21, 2010 (Wednesday). 

Am I being too impatient?erplexed


----------



## pureebony

ok i need help i want to start taking chlorella and spirulina again, this is the ones i have:

optimum source 500 mg chlorella

and nature complete organic spirulina  (made in an island from china....)

i took it a while ago with no probs, then out of nowhere i began vomiting badly, what happened? i started with 2 of each a day then went up to 6 each a day but a few weeks ago i took 2 each and vomited again, violently.... please help ladies? whats going on with it and me?

thanks.


----------



## Tangles

pureebony said:


> ok i need help i want to start taking chlorella and spirulina again, this is the ones i have:
> 
> optimum source 500 mg chlorella
> 
> and nature complete organic spirulina (made in an island from china....)
> 
> i took it a while ago with no probs, then out of nowhere i began vomiting badly, what happened? i started with 2 of each a day then went up to 6 each a day but a few weeks ago i took 2 each and vomited again, violently.... please help ladies? whats going on with it and me?
> 
> thanks.


 
That's the exact thing that happened to me...I have yet to figure out what is going on. erplexed I've tried just as you have to incorporate them again at a lower dosage...no dice I still got nauseous.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams

pureebony said:


> ok i need help i want to start taking chlorella and spirulina again, this is the ones i have:
> 
> optimum source 500 mg chlorella
> 
> and nature complete organic spirulina  (made in an island from china....)
> 
> i took it a while ago with no probs, then out of nowhere i began vomiting badly, what happened? i started with 2 of each a day then went up to 6 each a day but a few weeks ago i took 2 each and vomited again, violently.... please help ladies? whats going on with it and me?
> 
> thanks.



I thought that you weren't supposed to take the chlorella/spirulina supplements that were made in china because they are not regulated and you are more likely to come across bootlegged versions.  Staying with the supplements from Japan were your best bet.  I'm no expert on this but hopefully, some one else will chime in with more concrete information on this.  

HTH


----------



## babydollhair

It is my understanding that chinese chlorella is usually of lesser quality in comparison to japanese.


----------



## Curlykale

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> Nah, maybe your body is getting used to it though. Keep it up, and make sure you're drinking water too.
> 
> 
> Yeah, it is a detoxify of the heavy metals. The removal of that is a good thing though. Why are you afraid?



I will post some things found of the internet and their sources: I have no idea whatsoever about who's right and who's wrong (I'm pretty confused) but I hope you find the following information useful for when you choose your brand:

The main advisor against Chlorella seems to be a doctor called Andy Cutler (I found many documents by him). It's very difficult to understand this kind of information for me. Anyway, here are a couple of things:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

from http://onibasu.com/archives/am/27457.html :

"All reputable companies keep in refrigerated inventory a sample of every batch. If anyone has a problem, the company can submit the sample of a particular batch for independent analysis for microbial count as well as heavy metal ppm.
[...]
Problem with a certificate of analysis. Which batch are they testing? Did
they submit a chosen batch to be analyzed? Just because they have this
certificate means little because you can easily stack the deck and make sure that the batch you submit is clean. What is needed is when someone verifies the purity without the manuafacturer knowing that the analysis is being done.

In health,
Mark Schauss
www.cellmatewellness.com

[...]
One of the specific ones I saw was a woman whose hair bismuth went
from not detected to more than +2 standard deviations in a few months
while taking chlorella. That particular chlorella was grown in the
area of germany where they mine bismuth. She otherwise had no
exposure. The lot analysis said the chlorella was fine, but there was
no other possible source and she got a LOT of it in her (and got a lot
worse taking the chlorella)."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

from http://curezone.com/fm.asp?i=105290#i

Some people really swear by chlorella, but it has caused major problems for others. Cutler doesn't recommend it as it's sulphur food which can cause mercury to move about a lot, ie in and out of the cells and drop the mercury without actually excreting it. It's not a true chelator as it contains just one thiol (a molecule that binds to mercury). A true chelator should contain two thiols (so bind to mercury much more tightly and escort it out of the body) so alpha lipoic acid, dmsa and dmps (all contain two) are the only true and thus safe chelators to use according to Cutler.

In the chelation groups on yahoo there are some people who have suffered very bad effects from taking chlorella. It didn't agree with me, made me feel very wired on very low doses.

Another reason is that some brands of chlorella are supposed to be contaminated with mercury as no doubt if it does absorb/bind to mercury to some degree it will have done this already from within its own environment.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Okay

ciccina said:


> I will post some things found of the internet and their sources: I have no idea whatsoever about who's right and who's wrong (I'm pretty confused) but I hope you find the following information useful for when you choose your brand:
> 
> The main advisor against Chlorella seems to be a doctor called Andy Cutler (I found many documents by him). It's very difficult to understand this kind of information for me. Anyway, here are a couple of things:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> from http://onibasu.com/archives/am/27457.html :
> 
> "All reputable companies keep in refrigerated inventory a sample of every batch. If anyone has a problem, the company can submit the sample of a particular batch for independent analysis for microbial count as well as heavy metal ppm.
> [...]
> Problem with a certificate of analysis. Which batch are they testing? Did
> they submit a chosen batch to be analyzed? Just because they have this
> certificate means little because you can easily stack the deck and make sure that the batch you submit is clean. What is needed is when someone verifies the purity without the manuafacturer knowing that the analysis is being done.
> 
> In health,
> Mark Schauss
> www.cellmatewellness.com
> 
> [...]
> One of the specific ones I saw was a woman whose hair bismuth went
> from not detected to more than +2 standard deviations in a few months
> while taking chlorella. That particular chlorella was grown in the
> area of germany where they mine bismuth. She otherwise had no
> exposure. The lot analysis said the chlorella was fine, but there was
> no other possible source and she got a LOT of it in her (and got a lot
> worse taking the chlorella)."
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> from http://curezone.com/fm.asp?i=105290#i
> 
> Some people really swear by chlorella, but it has caused major problems for others. Cutler doesn't recommend it as it's sulphur food which can cause mercury to move about a lot, ie in and out of the cells and drop the mercury without actually excreting it. It's not a true chelator as it contains just one thiol (a molecule that binds to mercury). A true chelator should contain two thiols (so bind to mercury much more tightly and escort it out of the body) so alpha lipoic acid, dmsa and dmps (all contain two) are the only true and thus safe chelators to use according to Cutler.
> 
> In the chelation groups on yahoo there are some people who have suffered very bad effects from taking chlorella. It didn't agree with me, made me feel very wired on very low doses.
> 
> Another reason is that some brands of chlorella are supposed to be contaminated with mercury as no doubt if it does absorb/bind to mercury to some degree it will have done this already from within its own environment.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 


WOW! now im scared


----------



## pureebony

ok so im chucking my soirulina out then, its from china- bugger, 

are there any external uses for chlorella and spirulina?

im going to try taking chlorella alone and see what happens xx


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva

ciccina said:


> I will post some things found of the internet and their sources: I have no idea whatsoever about who's right and who's wrong (I'm pretty confused) but I hope you find the following information useful for when you choose your brand:
> 
> The main advisor against Chlorella seems to be a doctor called Andy Cutler (I found many documents by him). It's very difficult to understand this kind of information for me. Anyway, here are a couple of things:


 I respect the fact that he is a PH.D chemist but I've read far more positives about chlorella than negatives. For me, I purchase Source Naturals chlorella and it's been nothing but positive results for me. I only use chlorella/spirulina from fresh water sources.One of the snipits you posted a woman took it from some source in Germany?  

That doesn't even sound right to me. I mean, with anything in this world, not everything will be made from the most healthy source. If it's grown around an area that has a higher pollution rate, then yes it would be safe to assume that your chlorella would be contaminated. But, so far with mine I've had nothing but positives to say about it. 


*Choosing chlorella*

 Not all chlorella is created equally. Quality, purity and potency  vary depending on cultivation procedures and on growing techniques.  There can be quite a difference between one brand to another. Here are  some tips to consider:


Look for chlorella that has been grown outdoors in natural sunlight, and clean, mineral rich water.
Make sure the cell wall has been broken down by milling or jet-spraying to enhance digestibility.
Try to find products made from 100 percent chlorella  without the use of binders, fillers, or other unnatural additives.
Most importantly, look for brands with high levels of CGF, chlorophyll and protein.
http://www.vistamagonline.com/vista...ella_-_the_perfect_green_food_for_your_health


----------



## Curlykale

Thanks NasdaQ Diva... very useful information. That's true, when you want to try something there is ALWAYS somebody against it that spoils the whole fun. LOL I didn't know there were brands that grow it outdoors... That makes a lot of sense as you don't get the contamination (mercury) from sea water.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva

ciccina said:


> Thanks NasdaQ Diva... very useful information. That's true, when you want to try something there is ALWAYS somebody against it that spoils the whole fun. LOL I didn't know there were brands that grow it outdoors... That makes a lot of sense as you don't get the contamination (mercury) from sea water.


No problem. Thats what I love about the internet. There is a wealth of information. Some more biased then others, but still so much info for you to learn from. 

Have you ever read: www.chlorellafactor.com <--- Read it. It's a awesome e-book that is free. I've read it maybe 2-3x already. I'm bored, so I may go ahead and read it again now


----------



## MsRR

I thought chlorella only made you loose weight if you were over weight. well at first a little lost was ok but enough already.  I am 5"9 and I went from wearing a size 8 to a 6 to a 4 and it really show in my face to wear its making me look older. I don't have a appetite and now I want to stop taking it. I started Feb.3rd with Source Naturals.  Any suggestions I really don't want to stop but the weight loss I don't need.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams

I started taking Nature's Way (410mg Chlorella) today.  I only took 2 capsules (not 3).  I don't feel an different yet.  

Has anyone taken this type of Chlorella?


----------



## Yoshi3329

How long was it until ya'll started to feel detoxifying affects?


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva

MsRR said:


> I thought chlorella only made you loose weight if you were over weight. well at first a little lost was ok but enough already.  I am 5"9 and I went from wearing a size 8 to a 6 to a 4 and it really show in my face to wear its making me look older. I don't have a appetite and now I want to stop taking it. I started Feb.3rd with Source Naturals.  Any suggestions I really don't want to stop but the weight loss I don't need.



How much are you taking per day? Have you thought about cutting back/decreasing dosage?



Yoshi3329 said:


> How long was it until ya'll started to feel detoxifying affects?


I think it depends on what your lifestyle is like. If you're a drinker, smoker, fast food eater, etc then you just may have an unpleasant detox. 

I never really experience detox symptoms (only once with a mild headache) because I have a pretty clean diet.


----------



## MsRR

I'm taking 6 grams


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva

MsRR said:


> I'm taking 6 grams


I'm taking the same. I've dropped a teeny tiny bit of weight (not really looking for too much weight loss) Have you thought about dropping it back down to maybe 4g instead? How long have you been on the 6g? I've been on 6g maybe 3-4 weeks now.


----------



## MsRR

I started chlorella Feb 3rd and increased gradually within 3 weeks maybe.


----------



## Yoshi3329

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> I think it depends on what your lifestyle is like. If you're a drinker, smoker, fast food eater, etc then you just may have an unpleasant detox.
> 
> I never really experience detox symptoms (only once with a mild headache) because I have a pretty clean diet.



That's the thing, I have pretty decent diet (it not the best, but not the worse), and I haven't experience anything but a few coughs and a sore throat for one day. I'm not regular, but I'm green. Hmmm. 

What's your thoughts?


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva

Yoshi3329 said:


> That's the thing, I have pretty decent diet (it not the best, but not the worse), and I haven't experience anything but a few coughs and a sore throat for one day. I'm not regular, but I'm green. Hmmm.
> 
> What's your thoughts?


That probably was your detox. My first couple times (stopping/starting) chlorella and spirulina I had no detox symptoms. This last time I got a very mild headache for a day. First and only 'detox' ever. 

Are you drinking alot of water? Eventhough Im green too, if I' dont drink water (small amounts/none at all) I'm still green but I dont have nearly as much ummm 'waste' as usual (sorry TMI - trying to think of a nice word to use lol)


----------



## yodie

Yay, I found it!!!!!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

I see you found it yodie, I was just about to pm you!

Still green and loving it.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva

I haven't had any of my powders in like 4-5 days now. Kinda out of sight, out of mind. i'll make a glass tomorrow!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams

I've been taking Chlorella for almost two months now and my dosage is 6g (2 tsp).  I think I'll keep it here.  I want to make sure that I do it for at least 6 months.  Within the first month, I had about a week or two of breakouts along my chin but that has since cleared up and I haven't had anything new pop up since then.  I took a pic of my NG at 12 weeks without chlorella and I plan to compare it to a NG with chlorella.  I can't wait to see if there's a difference.


----------



## Successfulmiss

I use Greenmax by Swanson's health. Amazing stuff


----------



## Kurlee

chlorella makes me bloated but does so much good for my body


----------



## Tamrin

Im back on chlorella again.


----------



## yodie

Hi ladies. Have any of you, other than Luckiestdestiny, seen hair thickness since taking chlorella? If so, are you taking a lot or a maintenance dose? I started chlorella again. I'm green at 3g's and I'd like to stay here. 

I haven't read the entire thread, but how's the hair growth coming?
Other questions. Can chlorella replace green vegetables? Increased iron for any anemics? 
Thanks


----------



## Platinum

Still taking Vitamin Shoppe brand Chlorella. I'm not sure if it's helping with hair growth but I like the fact that I have clear, glowing skin when I take it.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I've been taking chlorella, 6 grams mixed with my Bolthouse Farms Green Goodness drink every 2 - 3 days, for nearly 1 year, since October 2009.  I have not noticed any increased hair growth; however, I have maintained my weight, eating whatever I want and without working out, for nearly the entire year.


----------



## BeautifulFlower

Bumping. I'm back on my CHL game. YAY me. I've gone months with abusing my body with bad food. Its time to give it something good every day again.


----------



## NicWhite

1 heaping teaspoon each of chlorella and spirulina twice a day for about the past 7 weeks. Also taking Floradix(Iron).  So far, I have noticed stronger nails, less shedding and softer new growth.


----------



## drmuffin

SUBSCRIBING!


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva

A few days ago I started back taking my spirulina/chlorella. 9g/6g was what I jumped right back into. Please I *DO NOT* recommend anyone just jump straight into taking either food at such a high dosage not knowing how it will effect your body. 

For me, it was easy to jump right back in due to just recently completing a 21 day detox.


----------



## Lita

Still take mine off/on notice less cramps at that time of the month & healthy iron count...





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Kurlee

tried to go back on, because i loved the results first time round, but it makes me bloat like crazy  even at 1000 mg.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva

Kurlee said:


> tried to go back on, because i loved the results first time round, but it makes me bloat like crazy  even at 1000 mg.



How much water are you drinking? Maybe you're bloating up because your body is trying to find some kind of way to let some of the water go.


----------



## nysister

yodie said:


> Hi ladies. Have any of you, other than Luckiestdestiny, seen hair thickness since taking chlorella? If so, are you taking a lot or a maintenance dose? I started chlorella again. I'm green at 3g's and I'd like to stay here.
> 
> I haven't read the entire thread, but how's the hair growth coming?
> Other questions. Can chlorella replace green vegetables? Increased iron for any anemics?
> Thanks



I think that amount of Chlorella needed to replace the nutrients in green vegetables would be quite a bit, however if you take a lot of Chlorella daily you'll have less of a need to eat certain vegetables, depending on the reason you eat them.

Chlorella provides protein, Iron, and a host of other things, so you'd have to compare it gram for gram in relation to what you're already eating. 

I wouldn't use it as a replacement for fresh vegetables, but certainly as a supplement and up the dosage during times I am eating less vegetables.

Abeille d'Or


----------



## Qualitee

Can we make a new thread for 2011?


----------



## EllePixie

Oooh good idea. I just started taking this.


----------



## Auburn

I've started taking it again and my face is glowing with it.


----------



## Kurlee

Kurlee said:


> tried to go back on, because i loved the results first time round, but it makes me bloat like crazy  even at 1000 mg.


like 2L a day. I don't think it likes me


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Hair update yall. I've always had dense hair but I _know_ chlorella made it appear thicker (more strands. They're still fine). NOW I'm sure none of yall want my nightmare (thickness) BUT I will say this, that for anyone with fine hair, it might be worth the commitment. Again my hair has always appeared thick, I'd say chlorella made it a little thicker. BUT I didnt need that .  My mom noticed thickness and she has fine hair like me, but light density (thin appearance less strands) and noticed it thickened it up a bit. I realize chlorella works differently for everyone but it's just a note.   I've been on and off chlorella since the beginning. More on than off (with occasional breaks because I dragged my heels reordering...just cause I procrastinate is all).

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...4-month-pics-w-set-back-explanations-etc.html


----------



## Incognitus

Auburn said:


> I've started taking it again and my face is glowing with it.



When you say 'glowing' I'm assuming in a good way, right?


----------



## Nameless

I'm going back to it after a hiatus. My body loved it


----------



## Blaque*Angel

i missed this thread!!!!


----------



## Minty

I'm back on it in the mornings. I hate the bloated feeling at first....need to drink more water.


----------



## Qualitee

My eyelashes are getting fuller and longer.


----------



## MissLeo

I had been taking it for 3 weeks, took a break and then started again at the same dose.  Don't try that ladies!  I was soo sick, kept throwing up.  Even lower doses have made me nauseous :-(.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams

I'm still taking my chlorella (2 tsp a day).  But my eyebrows are out of control.


----------



## Fhrizzball

MissLeo said:


> I had been taking it for 3 weeks, took a break and then started again at the same dose.  Don't try that ladies!  I was soo sick, kept throwing up.  Even lower doses have made me nauseous :-(.



what does was that?


----------



## EllePixie

I started taking Chlorella about a month ago along with my green shakes, and switched to plain biotin as opposed to my hair vitamin (because most of the other vits are already in my multi). I'm not sure if it's exacty working on my hair, but I have a lot more energy, and I haven't even worn my tinted moisturizer for the past couple of weeks because my skin looks so good.

I haven't had any issues or weird side effects using it either.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I fell off the Chlorella wagon for a little bit, ran out of Green Goodness, but I do plan to start up again this week.


----------



## Forever in Bloom

I've started back with chlorella and spirulina (it's been 2 weeks), and my skin is off da chain  If it continues to work this way, I will show you guys where I came from. Right now it's not enough to show a dramatic improvement, but it has given me a brighter complexion.

Plus I also gave up coffee (and soda) 3 weeks ago because I always throw at least 6 teaspoons of sugar in it 

I gave it up to decrease my sugar intake. The first 3 days were awful - MASSIVE HEADACHES - but after that first week, I didn't even crave it. 

So, I have been drinking nothing but water (juice and milk occasionally). It's like my body's craving it (which, duh, I know that's pretty much all it wants).


----------



## Fhrizzball

I'm taking it at night now and am working my way up to 2tsp. I'm at 1tsp atm. I take it with msm at the same dose with diluted warmed juice. I can't stomach it cold.


----------



## Forever in Bloom

I forgot to say that I started out with taking 6 spirulina tablets and 10 chlorella tablets (both were the recommended amount).

I decided to have a chlorella smoothie (which is really just 1 tsp mixed with 16 ounces of water and 1/2 scoop of this vegan powder mix I take - can't remember the name) in the morning (for energy), and take the chlorella and spirulina tablets at night (for better absorption)


----------



## JFemme

Back on it....

My face broke out something horrible during the two months I skipped it...

Its on the mend now...


----------



## nysister

I'm still taking Chlorella and Turmeric.


----------



## nerdography

I just starting taking Chlorella in powder form, I've been taking the pills for a while, but they were hard for me to swallow.


----------



## Qualitee

In order for chlorella and spirulina to work _*really*_ well togther you have to take more mgs of spirulina than chorella? etc 1000mg of chlorella and 2mgs of spirulina?


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva

Yes. Its 2:1 spirulina/chlorella


----------



## Qualitee

What dosage caused more hair growth?


----------



## Divafied3

I started reading this thread on sunday and I just got done! 
Ok...so I will be picking this up tm with some seafood and my omegas  I can't wait to see the green!!!


----------



## Incognitus

^^ Hahaha  I've been reading it for a long while too....


----------



## lwilliams1922

wow this thread is still kicking around?

I haven't purchased more in a bit but I did get a tonic recently to help detox and drain heavy metals from your system.   I was studying the little one ounce bottle and noticed the main ingredient is CHLORELLA!


----------



## Divafied3

Anyone else still taking this? My skin is doing fab. I have not seen much results in the other areas. 

Oh yeah I went green on the 2nd day!


----------



## Lebiya

Divafied3 said:


> I started reading this thread on sunday and I just got done!
> Ok...so I will be picking this up tm with some seafood and my *omegas*  I can't wait to see the green!!!


 
I'm going to start taking omega 3-6-9 with a fish oil when I start my chl./spir as well.

eta: Also the quake in Japan...I just placed an order last week for chlorella w/o thinking about the all the stuff going on, I dont think it would be safe safe


----------



## mariofmagdal

Divafied3 said:


> Anyone else still taking this? My skin is doing fab. I have not seen much results in the other areas.
> 
> Oh yeah I went green on the 2nd day!



I am still taking it, happy with all it's benefits. I know I am healthier as a result.


----------



## Incognitus

Divafied3 said:


> Anyone else still taking this? My skin is doing fab. I have not seen much results in the other areas.
> 
> Oh yeah I went green on the 2nd day!




I am also taking this (along with several other vitamins/minerals), and I went green the same day, lol. I can definitely see the difference, but since I'm taking several different vitamins, I'm not sure what to attribute it all to.

What dosage are you taking?


----------



## alexstin

Lebiya said:


> I'm going to start taking omega 3-6-9 with a fish oil when I start my chl./spir as well.
> 
> eta: Also the quake in Japan...I just placed an order last week for chlorella w/o thinking about the all the stuff going on, I dont think it would be safe safe



Oh no! I didn't even think about this. I just ordered some at the end of February so I'm good for now, but later....erplexed

ETA: Read this at Sun Chlorella..I know that's a good brand also

_Our thoughts and prayers are with the nation of Japan, the home of our corporate office.

The principally affected region is in the northeast region of Japan; however Kyoto itself is over 400 miles away. We'd like to assure you that our products are safe. The production of our products takes place in Taiwan, which is 2,100 miles away from Japan, so the growing of our chlorella is not impacted. However, we are closely monitoring this situation.

We will take every precaution necessary to ensure the safety of our products and will keep you abreast of new updates along the way... Read More_


----------



## sheanu

-----------------


----------



## sheanu

oh sorry! it's the now brand not sun


----------



## hothair

I got on the Chlorella/spirulina after not being very well last week. I feel sooo much better. First thing I noticed was very strong, white nails. My eyebrows are also ridiculous and my lashes have been in my eyes a lot. Not sure about growth on my head but if  I make BSL by December I will know this did something. I'm taking it with Biosil, folic acid and Flaxseed oil though (yes I need them all)


----------



## nc cutie

Back on this train!

Sent from my LG-P509 using LG-P509


----------



## hothair

It WAS doing something! My hair is so full (I have fine hair) and I believe I have had a growth spurt (I refuse to measure before Dec) but it feels longer, I have to do more twisting around for my bun and its hanging longer down my back. I thought it may have been the Biosil, but now I think its a combo of all my vitamins so will continue with those.


----------



## LaidBak

Wow, I remember this thread.  *searches stash for bottle of chlorella*


----------



## Incognitus

I fell off the chlorella/spirulina wagon for 2 reasons:

1. The amount of pills consumed daily was becoming unbearable.
2. The cost from the pills was also becoming unbearable.


Before my diet, I would take the pills with a smoothie or basically any type of juice. Now that I only drink water, it's quite difficult to swallow these pills.


----------



## LaidBak

^^ Yes!  All those pills!  I still have 2/3s of a big bottle left.  I'm not taking more than 2 pills at a time.  If that isnt enough then oh well!  I got sick of choking down 9 pills a day.


----------



## nc cutie

I have to admit I am not taking as many but I remember I loved the benifits. I had great skin...I now have chin acne that needs to go. My body kind of reshaped. 

Sent from my LG-P509 using LG-P509


----------



## Chameleonchick

I'm starting this all over again. I haven't taken it in months. I have too many bottles of this stuff. I am starting again today back at the low dosage until my body gets used to it again.


----------



## Nix08

I actually recently started taking this for health...


----------



## pink219

Vitamin shoppe had a buy 1 get 1 half off so I bought more chlorella and spirulina...They work for me


----------



## Platinum

Still taking 2mg of Vitamin Shoppe brand Chlorella a day.


----------



## ladysaraii

Dug out my chlorella again tonight.

Starting with 1/4 tsp, probably going to move to 1 tsp (3mg) tomorrow


----------



## Rhetta

Platinum said:


> Still taking 2mg of Vitamin Shoppe brand Chlorella a day.



Platinum - you've been taking chlorella, how's it working for you?

I just started tonight (got a little creative). I mixed 1 tsp with 1/2 banana, a couple slices of cucumber, some fresh pineapple, about 4 or 5 oz. of Green Goodness, 1 tsp chlorophyll, 1 tsp of flaxseed oil. Wasn't bad at all, but if you or anyone else has another mix, I'd like to try it.


----------



## Renewed1

Bumping, this thread is too long. Is anyone still taking this?


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I am still taking chlorella.  I add it to my Bolthouse Farms Green Goodness drinks.
I am down to about 2 teaspoons per week though since using it daily made my nails brittle.


----------



## Renewed1

naturalmanenyc where do you get yours from?

That is a good idea to mix it with Bolthouse, I love that drink.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I order mine on-line, iherb usually.


----------



## nc cutie

Just wanna say a girl at work asked about my glow.....I told her I was taking chlorella. She ran to vitamin shoppe!

.

Sent from my LG-P509 using LG-P509


----------



## springy_curly

I've been taking chlorella for 2 weeks. I started off taking it in the morning, but I started noticing that I was very tired during the day. (I fell asleep on a park bench ... I was only there for 5 minutes!) I researched it and while you are detoxing chlorella can cause drowsiness. So I switched to taking it at night so I would be sleeping during the worst of the "drowsy" period. I think I'm over the worst part of detoxing now because last time I took if I felt like I had drank a cup of coffee. I wasn't bouncing off the walls but had a small burst of energy. I'm going to try taking it in the mornings again. Hopefully it works out because I'm a premed student and can't afford to be sleeping in class!


----------



## classoohfive

This thread is the reason I finally joined LHCF for the first time.  I still have my Chlorella and I've stored it well. I just never could tolerate the taste or texture long enough to stick with it. I need to get back on it, I purchased it for the energy benefits and while I'm not doing that badly I do need a boost. I just don't have time for the drowsiness.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

I started taking Kyo-Green yesterday. It has Chorella, Barley Grass, Wheat Grass, & Kelp. I'm hoping it will help with growth and energy


----------



## Kurlee

nothing bloats me up faster than this!


----------



## springy_curly

classoohfive said:


> This thread is the reason I finally joined LHCF for the first time.  I still have my Chlorella and I've stored it well. I just never could tolerate the taste or texture long enough to stick with it. I need to get back on it, I purchased it for the energy benefits and while I'm not doing that badly I do need a boost. I just don't have time for the drowsiness.



You might not experience drowsiness. I read about half of this thread before buying chlorella, and I had not seen anyone mention experiencing drowsiness. but it is a possible side effects. Everyone has a different experience with detoxing based on what their body is like before starting chlorella and how their body reacts to the cleaning process. 

Good Luck!


----------



## PureSilver

nc cutie said:


> Just wanna say a girl at work asked about my glow.....I told her I was taking chlorella. She ran to vitamin shoppe.
> Sent from my LG-P509 using LG-P509



Hilarious, Its like a few minutes ago i got a call from someone saying they're outside my door (my friend sent him with something for me- totally unexpected call and visit). I go to the door and see him coming towards my gate with a bag in his hand, he handed me the and i got curious right there and peeked into the bad.

LADIES, would you believe what i saw in the bag 3 BOTTLES OF CHLORELLA & 3 BOTTLES OF SPIRULINA.... i'm one happy gal. Now i totally forgot that i requested automatic orders on my initial order and now i have what i though i would have to spend money for. 

I ran into the kitchen all excited and took 3 pills all at once from the bottle of chlorella cuz thats the one i did not take for a very long time. In my excitement i totally forgot that i have to reintroduce chlorella to my body and slowly build since it's been such a ling time. my my

 Oh my, i'm just so excited....I've been so wanting to cleanse and detoxify my body again, with all the junk i've been eating i really need it.  I'm so happy!


----------



## lamaria211

does anyone use Irwin Naturals green&green
I just bought them today 
View attachment 130897


----------



## uwrong

classoohfive said:


> This thread is the reason I finally joined LHCF for the first time.  I still have my Chlorella and I've stored it well. I just never could tolerate the taste or texture long enough to stick with it. I need to get back on it, I purchased it for the energy benefits and while I'm not doing that badly I do need a boost. I just don't have time for the drowsiness.


 
This is the story of my life I need to jump back in and not look back.. I am much better with chlorella!!!


----------



## JFemme

Ms. Tiki said:


> I started taking Kyo-Green yesterday. It has Chorella, Barley Grass, Wheat Grass, & Kelp. I'm hoping it will help with growth and energy



Tried this for the first time over the holidays..

Gave me a surge of energy first thing in the morning (which I sorely needed)

Will purchase again soon- for sure..


----------



## classoohfive

springy_curly said:


> You might not experience drowsiness. I read about half of this thread before buying chlorella, and I had not seen anyone mention experiencing drowsiness. but it is a possible side effects. Everyone has a different experience with detoxing based on what their body is like before starting chlorella and how their body reacts to the cleaning process.
> 
> Good Luck!



I also read this thread, forever ago lol, but I remember some people saying they experienced drowsiness at first. Or maybe that was a different thread since there were several smaller threads made with people posting their experiences, I know some people on this forum have experienced it. And I experienced it when I was using it so I wouldn't be surprised if I do again.





uwrong said:


> This is the story of my life I need to jump back in and not look back.. I am much better with chlorella!!!



Thanks for bumping this and reminding me that I need to get it together lol.  I still have my chlorella but I'm used to it being stored where it's at that I don't even pay it any attention. *sigh* I need to add taking it to my list of things to do this year but that _taste_.


----------



## melissa-bee

Purchasing some very very soon.


----------



## bosswitch

I'm taking chlorella & spirulina in transform+ powder and this thing is really great.  I'm less bloated, have more energy and my digestive system is feeling great and running smooth.  But the taste  makes me feel like I've eaten an entire carton of chalk


----------



## Seamonster

I am not fond of the taste either, so I put it in an herbal tea or with miso soups


----------



## DarkJoy

Hello ladies!

This is my first post and from reading dozens of pages have decided to get me some chl at Whole Foods this week.

My question is for those (if ya'll are still around) who experienced the eye goo:  

Was it asked before if those with this problem are mostly contact lens wearers? Just wondering, as I wear contacts and know that they can cause a buildup of protein and bacteria on the eye, no matter how clean or often they are changed. Curious if the chlorella is causing the excess from the lenses to expel...? Just a thought.

Thanks!


----------



## nc cutie

Some ladies did have eye goo. I never did but its on one of these pages..


----------



## sharifeh

Chiba_revolution said:


> Funny you mention that because yesterday I couldn't stop farting, those farts weren't my usual stinkers either they were vile. My stomach was feeling fine yesterday...so I thought to make sure it's okay lets have a big meal..big mistake I vomitted 2 hours later. Now my stomach feels fine. But my appetite is *ZERO*. I want to eat just to taste but I feel so full...
> 
> I can eat cake though, just not chocolate! I'll wait for my chocolate craving to come back it has too..



ok I just started on chlorella again (whole foods brand) and I also couldn't stop farting. Bad farts too  does this phase end or does it continue?


----------



## Okay

Hows it going with the chlorella ladies?


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Nope, it does not end.  My Source Naturals brand makes me gassy as well.
I only take 1 tsp per day and it still makes me gassy.

I do feel like it's an appetite suppressant of sorts since I have to force myself to eat for the remainder of the day when I take chlorella.



sharifeh said:


> ok I just started on chlorella again (whole foods brand) and I also couldn't stop farting. Bad farts too  does this phase end or does it continue?


----------



## MystiqueBabe

I have a question(sorry if it has been answered already) but does this make you hairy everywhere else? I am very interested in this not only for it's hair and skin benefits but if it will help me lose weight that would be great.


----------



## Lanea87

I still have this in my kitchen from 2009, so I am giving it a try again.
I took it straight to the head 1/2 tsp= 1.5g; will take the other half later today.


----------



## jessicarabbit

Been up since 3 reading through this thread (couldnt sleep). Im definatly jumping on this asap


----------



## DarkJoy

As my siggie says I take chlorella but not regularly. I take the pills. Each pill is 1gr. The recommended on the box said 6 pills a day. I took 4 max. Didn't need 6g.

As I don't take it consistently I haven't noticed any hair benefits. When I made my own 30 day challenge in march, here's what happened (some is tmi, sorry!):

The good
1. Super regular like, 4-5 times a day
2. Slight weight loss (probably because of #1)
3. Clearer and more even skin
4. Mad energy (took about 2 weeks to see that)
5. Fantastic sleep
6. Seasonal allergies disappeared
7. Muscle and joint aches disappeared (I have carpal, tendonitis and arthritis. These pains virtually stopped)

The bad
1. Gas when I first started and anytime I increased dose. I started 1 pill a day for a week. Then 2 and waited 4 days. Then 3 another 4 days later and so on.

That was really the only bad!

Let me go on and take these dang pills again.


----------



## soonergirl

Love chlorella, love spirulina...tis all


----------



## MystiqueBabe

I have been taking Chorella for about three weeks now. I use the source naturals powder. I take 3g daily. I wasn't up for taking 5 pills a day.

I love chlorella and pretty much will take it for the rest of my life(for beauty benefits, not sure if it is doing much internally other than for my hair, skin, and lashes). I don't mind the taste or smell of it either. I usually take mine with applesauce or water. I have experienced:

-Hair growth(feels like my scalp is moving)
-A little more energy, but not much
-longer eyelashes
-better skin
-nausea
-gas
-going to the bathroom at least once or twice a day (I absolutely hate having a BM)
-stronger & whiter nails
-no weight loss

I want to give chorella at least two months but this is all I have experienced. I will update later one once I have been taking it for 2 months. My detox went pretty smoothly, just had minor aches and some nausea. I only had one pimple so far and it was on my arm. I thought detoxing was going to be worse but I guess not lol.


----------



## classoohfive

Now that I'm done being distracted around the forum, lol, this is the thread I came here for. =)


I planned on making batches of smoothies with fresh fruits and veggies to freeze since I won't have time most mornings (and cleaning the blender is never fun) with school starting back up. I saw my chlorella and now I'm thinking about throwing it into the mix. I still HATE the smell and taste so I'm going to read this thread again for some ideas. :scratchch


----------



## MzSwift

I had to stop taking chlorella.  I experienced bad breakouts and there is no way I'm ingesting any more water.  I saw a change in my skin within a week after beginning and ending.  Now I have to figure out what to do with the rest of it...


----------



## lwilliams1922

I was  taking this a couple years ago.  I think I stopped when a jar ran out and I forgot to order more.

The last two months I noticed my energy was dragging, I was always exhausted and was getting dizzy and my hair growth slowed down to almost nothing.  A lot of that is  from my iron level dropping.  I took iron for 2 months and didn't see much improvements.  Then a few days ago I decided to start this back up again.  

After FOUR days my symptoms and improving and I'm feeling better.
Going to keep at it this time.  So far this time I've been filling empty capsuls with it.


----------



## caliscurls

Just started taking chlorella, spirulina, and kyo-green 1.5 weeks ago. Day 1 I also ditched coffee because read that it inhibits the absorption of some vitamins. My energy level is substantially higher ( I used to drink 2-4 cups of coffee daily and still be able to fall sleep at the drop of a dime). I've also noticed my nails are longer than usual. Hair?? Don't know yet but for what this has done for my energy level alone and it's long term health benefits it's a keeper for sure.


----------



## lwilliams1922

Who else is still taking chlorella?


----------



## I AM...

Just stopped in to say I love CHLORELLAAAAAAAA (Oprah voice)  I am still taking it and still thriving.  I will consistantly take it for the next 2 weeks and give you guys a report.  HUGZ!!


----------



## mariofmagdal

I am still on board the chlorella train!!!!


----------



## gn1g

how many chlorella tabs are you taking daily?


----------



## caliscurls

Generally use the powder in shakes and take 6 grams daily. I think most pills are in the 500mg format which means I'd have to take 12 to get the same dosage so I just stick with the powder unless I'm traveling or unable to get my smoothie in.


----------



## gn1g

caliscurls  what benefits have you noticed?


----------



## caliscurls

gn1g so many, I'm definitely a lifer...below are all benefits I read about, some of which i was admittedly  skeptical about at first, and now have experienced first hand

- Compliments all the time on how it looks like I'm glowing. My skin looks great
- Regularity
- Weight loss ( this was unintended, I work out and had maybe about 4-5lbs of I don't know what hanging on me. I haven't changed my diet, I've worked out less for the last month just due to circumstance, and yet I lost that last bit of weight I've been trying to get rid of for 6 months)
- I FEEL great, seriously. Just a general sense of well being I can't explain but the things that cause stress in my life haven't gone away
- Energy level is awesome, I have teenage boys and haven't had this much energy since before they were born. I've gone from drinking upwards of 4 cups of coffee daily and still feeling tired to having 1 cup maybe once or twice a week just for the taste. Work schedule (avg 10-12 hrs/day hasn't changed). The energy alone will guarantee I use this as a part of my regular diet always 
- Ability to concentrate/focus has improved. 
- ability to stop taking almost all the other supplements I'd imposed on myself and my doctor wanted me to take because chlorella is packed with nutrients and vitamins. I think that's why it's considered a super food. 

Do I think my hair has benefited? No idea honestly. I'm also taking Viviscal so don't know which between it and the chlorella has improved my nails and hair health/growth.


----------



## JFemme

bumping...

What's Good Yall

Purchasing the good green later today, after a summer hiatus...


----------



## NappiShawti

Im gettin back on the chlorella train after a long hiatus.  Ive had so many great results w/it, I know I need to order more.

Anybody have any updates??


----------



## lwilliams1922

I just started back yesterday.


----------



## nc cutie

still on the train....but one a day...getting back up to two...
..


----------



## gn1g

I love chlorella, If I had to chose one supplement more than likely it would be chlorella.  

The only *major side effect is growning facial hair*. My goodness I think I would have a full blown beard in 2 mos if I stayed on it continuously BUTT my hair would be thick long and down to my butt.


----------



## ilong

Bump - any updates? 

I was looking at my vitamin stash and had forgotten that I purchased spirulina and chorella.  Google searches indicate they are both good sources of protein as well as sources for other vitamins and nutrients.  So I think I will add them to my simplified supplement intake regimen

OP included some good information in the first two posts of this thread?


----------



## Kurlee

revisited this and it made me bloat like a whale in 24hrs.  took days to go away


----------



## soonergirl

^^^ wow so sorry to hear this, hope you are doing ok. I on the other hand am starting up again. I recall this and spirulina gave me great thickness to my strands.. Back on it..


----------



## Kurlee

soonergirl said:


> ^^^ wow so sorry to hear this, hope you are doing ok. I on the other hand am starting up again. I recall this and spirulina gave me great thickness to my strands.. Back on it..


it's weird.  I grow new parts to my body randomly.  Like my face, arms, back, stomach and thighs get extra chunky.  I had good results when I tried it before but the bloating forced me to quit.

As soon as I come off it, the weight/chunk disappears within a few days.


----------



## Jewell

Im still taking chlorella and spirulina. I take 2 spirulina capsules a day, and about 6 small tabs of chlorella per day (the pack says to take 15). I use Swanson Kyoto Chlorella and a local distributor of vitamins sells the spirulina called DailyVita. They sell on Ebay, but also have a website. I buy both from Ebay. I took both during my pregnancy and I had pretty good health.


----------



## soonergirl

I'm gonna start back with my source naturals yaeyama chlorella 6 tabs (3G) a day. And 6 tabs of spirulina


----------



## classoohfive

Kurlee said:


> it's weird.  I grow new parts to my body randomly.  Like my face, arms, back, stomach and thighs get extra chunky.  I had good results when I tried it before but the bloating forced me to quit.
> 
> As soon as I come off it, the weight/chunk disappears within a few days.




Oh wow. Now I'm nervous to start this back up. How much did you start off with this time compared to last time? The first time I had to take very little at a time or I would bloat up and live in the bathroom.  I remember people were starting off with about 3 tsp and I was doing just 1 so I could be among the rest of society  My body adjusted, the bloat went away, I became regular, and I started to lose weight slowly since my appetite was put in check.

I'm trying to get back on this. I purchased apple sauce to help take it but I'm scared of the bloat. I'm going to start on Thursday _after _school since I'll have a few days off.


----------



## ilong

Kurlee said:


> revisited this and it made me bloat like a whale in 24hrs.  took days to go away


 
I do hope your experience is not a "con" of taking chlorella.  I certainly don't need bloating or weight gain.  (Quite the opposite AAMOF).  Some online info (reliability??? who knows) indicates that chlorella and spirulina promotes weight loss. There appear to be so many "pros" to taking chlorella (and spirulina). And since I have them "in stock"  I may as well take them. I hope that I remain consistent with my vitamin regimen, so that I can see some serious growth


----------



## Kurlee

classoohfive said:


> Oh wow. Now I'm nervous to start this back up. How much did you start off with this time compared to last time? The first time I had to take very little at a time or I would bloat up and live in the bathroom.  I remember people were starting off with about 3 tsp and I was doing just 1 so I could be among the rest of society  My body adjusted, the bloat went away, I became regular, and I started to lose weight slowly since my appetite was put in check.
> 
> I'm trying to get back on this. I purchased apple sauce to help take it but I'm scared of the bloat. I'm going to start on Thursday _after _school since I'll have a few days off.



I would take one pill. 500 mcg.


----------



## Kurlee

ilong said:


> I do hope your experience is not a "con" of taking chlorella.  I certainly don't need bloating or weight gain.  (Quite the opposite AAMOF).  Some online info (reliability??? who knows) indicates that chlorella and spirulina promotes weight loss. There appear to be so many "pros" to taking chlorella (and spirulina). And since I have them "in stock"  I may as well take them. I hope that I remain consistent with my vitamin regimen, so that I can see some serious growth



google chlorella bloating. There's lots on it. Try it.  It may not happen to you.


----------



## UGQueen

can i just say i lost weight taking chlorella. went from 141 to about 132 in like 2 months. 
his is very sad since im trying my best to gain weight. 
im low riding in my skinnies right now


----------



## Lovingmywaves12

Hello ladies!!!!!

I ordered mine a couple days ago from Vitacost, they just got here and I already took my 1g. I will take 1g for the next few days and see what happens and how soon I can increase my dose to 2g.

I have 3 girls, all with some pretty serious medical conditions and I am really hoping that this will help all of them. I don't want my girls hooked on Rx meds for the rest of their lives. I dont feel like that's fair to them.

I am hopeful. I will be noting my progress weekly on my blog.

Good luck ladies!!!!!


----------



## classoohfive

I just mixed 1/2 tsp in my apple sauce. I'm starting very small. This stuff is just as nasty as the first time I tried it, but the cinnamon favor of the apple sauce is helping. I didn't gag so that's good.


----------



## soonergirl

Hang in there ladies. Yes the powder is so gross, but so good for you.


----------



## Lovingmywaves12

soonergirl,

Chlorella newbie here, lol. How often can I bump up the dosage? What am I supposed to feel when I get to the correct dosage????

TIA


----------



## ilong

soonergirl - I may try the powder after I finish the tablets that I have.  I do hope I stay consistent and that I reap some of the "cited" benefits.

Especially HAIR GROWTH & Weight Loss (in that order)


----------



## Lovingmywaves12

ilong,

I am not sure if its the Chlorella or what, but on Thursday I went to the gym and worked out after class. By the time I got home, my pills were here, so I took 1g. Friday, I didn't feel anything so I bumped the dosage up to 4g. I didnt workout bc I didnt go to school. I have not hanged my eating habits or anything. In fact, I barely eat anything bc school and work keep me so busy, that sometimes I forget too. I got on the scale this morning and low & behold, Im down 3 pounds!!!!

Im going to keep using this for a month and see what happens. I haven't the slightest clue about my hair, but I dyed it red yesterday so I should be able to see the growth pretty easily.

Here's to health, wealth & hair growth!!!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

It's time for me to revisit this.

Sent from my iPad 3 using LHCF


----------



## ilong

Lovingmywaves12 - if you are trying to lose weight dropping 3 pounds is great - regardless of what caused it. 
I have been taking my Chlorella and Spirulina (and other vitamins) faithfully for a week and so far the only affect I see is in my nails. They seem to be have grown quite a bit and are hard as a rock. Of course long strong nails are cited benefits of several of the vitamins I take. Now for the same affect on the hair


----------



## Lovingmywaves12

whoo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'M GREEN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ilong

^^^^ are you referring to ...?

If so, I am too.   


BTW - did you see this thread
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/archive/index.php?t-361673.html


----------



## Lovingmywaves12

ilong,

yes, thats EXACTLY what Im talking about. It only took me 2 days to go green, lol.

I did not see that thread, but once I upped the dosage, I saw stuff going on. I figure I will measure hair every month or so to get an accurate assessment. I have a couple of health things going on so I will keep bumping every few days until I get to the right level (13g-15g) and then hold there until this other stuff is gone.

Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## ilong

Lovingmywaves12

LOL- I thought so.

When you have a moment - please do a search on Chlorella. Older posts have so much good info. Based on comments I feel Chlorella may be as good if not better than MSM. I do hope the detoxing capability and other benefits helps you with whatever is causing your health issues. 


I purchased a cheap brand of Chlorella (Swansons). There are supposedly two major (recognized) brands of Chlorella, sun and yaeyama.
All of the brands processes for "breaking the cell walls" (the process which makes the algae digestible/usable by the body) differ. 
Swanson's process sounds a little sketchy. 
I think I will try Yaeyama brand chlorella next

I am also comtemplating trying Sun Chlorella but it is VERY EXPENSIVE. They claim that their Chlorella has a very high content of Protein (80% plus) They have a Best Deal promo that I plan to take advantage as soon as I confirm what mg strength it is.

I'll use my Health Spending Account in the future to purchase the brand I decide on.


----------



## Lovingmywaves12

ilong,

I purchased the Yaeyama brand from vitacost. I got it in about 2 days. I have read a lot about Chlorella which is why I am anxious to get to the higher doses. I'm also going to try some oil mixes that I have seen on the board. 

I was watching the Last Samurai today, and was slightly jealous of the young lady's hair until I realized that I am taking Chlorella, so my hair will look like hers too!!! lol

I also told my bff about it as she and her mother have auto immune diseases that are wreaking havoc on their bodies. I am gonna send her a box with all the things that I know to work for me. I am hoping that I can add to this to it.


----------



## ilong

LovingMyWaves - what mg strength did you purchase?

I think I will take advantage of the Sun Chlorella Best Deals before it expires - to evaluate it and then move to the Yaeyama brand.

I am glad to hear that you will be blessing your friend with some products to help her and her Mom.  Giving is very rewarding and carries an undescribable good feeling for the giver .  

My other goal is not buy any "new hair" products or supplements.  I can replinish but not try purchase anything new.   The $ I save by not trying every "mentioned"product will help pay for a vacation cruise this year.  Besides, it is impossible to know what works if I don't stabilize.  And it is senseless to have to use or take all of these products forever to sustain results.


----------



## Lovingmywaves12

ilong,

I bought the 200mg ones. The pills really arent that big. I figure that Chlorella is my best bet for hair and overall health. If I can take a multivitamin for the rest of my life, then I can def take this. 

I have a bias towards western medicine. I'm sorry but I refuse to keep the doctors and drug companies rich because I have some "ailment". Im all for everyone having a hustle, but NOT at the expense of someone's health. And unfortunately, that is how most of western medicine works. The doctors get paid to push new drugs on patients. I dont think thats right all.

I have 3 children, all with some type of health problem. One of my kids has a medical issue that still has not been diagnosed after 3 YEARS!!! The doctors remedy?? My child will have to live the rest of her life on Prevacid IF she wishes to live a "normal" life. I don't want that for her. I will be the guinea pig for this. I have to look out for those close to me, no one else is.

As far as my friend goes, she is sooooo much more than that. We have been friends since the 10th grade. We are now in our 30s. There is nothing that I wouldn't do for her. It breaks my heart to hear/see her suffering. If I can pass on something beneficial, what kind of friend would I be not too?


----------



## ilong

God Bless You Lovingmywaves12

ITA with you regarding western medical practices.  It is no longert about the health and well being of the patient.  Just listen to drug ads on tv and radio.  The list of risks and potential side affects makes it obvious that  drugs produced today can be more deadly to the patient than the original ailment

I was raised on "ol' mother's remedys" which has been renamed by society as "holistic" and/or "alternative" medicine.
Remedies using garlic, lemon, catnip tea, corn meal, cod liver oil, turpentine,  castor oil, sulfur, cayenne pepper, etc are all products I (and most families with southern roots) was raised on and kept these practices kept us healthy.

I applaud and agree with you for researching "alternative" help for you and your family.


----------



## classoohfive

On Thursday I took 1/2 tsp just to start. I got a headache and just assumed it was a  coincidence since I don't recall getting headaches a few years ago from Chlorella and I was taking more than just 1/2 tsp. I'm finishing up 1 tsp (3g) in my apple sauce now, and I have a slight headache. I know it's not the apple sauce  because I lived on this when I had my tooth pulled. It seems soon to be detoxing.


----------



## Lovingmywaves12

ilong,

The commercials for these medicines is getting ridiculous. And the sad part is, they normally go a little something like this *clears throat*:

"Are you suffering from disease X? Talk to your doctor about using drug Y. It can relieve all your issues. *small announcers voice* Side effects possible are heart attack, liver failure, difficulty breathing, sporadic pooping, three fingers fall off of your left hand, numbness & tingling in right foot, headaches, severe nausea. Please talk to your doctor about how this medication with react with other medications you are taking.

MONTHS later you or your loved one, draps (yes I said draps, lol) DEAD!

Months later another commercial:

"Have you or your loved one suffered or died from using drug Y?? Call us now, you may be entitled to monetary compensation. Call 1-800-NOT-IT right now!"

All the above??? Yeahhhhh, no thanks. I will pass.


----------



## ilong

Lovingmywaves12
You are so right on point!!!

I have zero confidence and trust in the FDA, for allowing this type of *"genocide".*  Terminal illness and Death by FDA approved meds!!!!

The irony is most of the medical science in the US is dominated by *"other"* nationalities who practice HOLISTIC, ALTERNATIVE medicine!!!  They would NEVER take the crap they are developing and doling out to Americans.


----------



## Lovingmywaves12

ilong,

SPOT ON!!!!

I hate to say it, but Americans in general are lazy. They would rather watch the next 48 than to find out whats really going on with this country and how its actually run. If you want something better, then you have to take it upon yourself. 

That's exactly what I have done and will continue to do. I have even looked into making my own lotions and such. I need to find that thread around here that talks about making my hair oil. I saw it and haven't been able to find it again.

Off to search the threads...

have a great day Chica!!!!


----------



## SlimPickinz

Is anyone taking Chlorella that has also tried oil pulling?? If yes are there any noticeable difference other than hair growth?? TIA!


----------



## ilong

SlimPickinz

I don't practice oil pulling.  When I was little my mother would have us swish  cod liver oil (yes yuck!!!) in our mouths and when we were ill we had to take heated turpentine.  As a matter of fact - now that I think of how we heated it - we put it on a spoon with a little sugar and held it over the stove fire.  LMBO - remind you of anything??  But we had to eat it!!! (Just typing this post reminded me of that STRONG medicine smell.


----------



## Lita

Chlorella will keep your blood work & health in check...I Currently take the powder off/on 3grms in the morning..Now I'm taking mixed veggie/fruit powder...Sometime I'll do Chlorella in the am & Acai powder in the evening.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ilong

SlimPickinz
I just googled oil pulling and I wasn't surprised to discover it is derived from Indian Practices and part of the ayurvedic discipline.  My family has southern roots and it appears they may not have known the name but believed in the benefits.

While reading up on oil pulling I found this site .  I think I will spend some time looking through it.  
Thank you for posting on oil pulling


----------



## Lovingmywaves12

Ok, so I thought I was going crazy...

Detox has set in. I have had an itchy throat all day. This is a good sign. Im almost feeling like I should up the dosage...


----------



## SlimPickinz

ilong do a search here for it. There is an extensive thread on OP


----------



## Jewell

A





Lita said:


> Chlorella will keep your blood work & health in check...I Currently take the powder off/on 3grms in the morning..Now I'm taking mixed veggie/fruit powder...Sometime I'll do Chlorella in the am & Acai powder in the evening.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



YES it will! I have a blood disorder that causes chronic anemia, and ever since I started chlorella, my labs have been really good and stable, and my health has been great. The only time the labs were out of whack and I became quite anemic in the last 4 yrs was Oct, Nov, and Dec. 2012; it was during my 7th, 8th and 9th months of pregnancy with my son. I slacked on my chlorella and other vits due to persistent nausea (morning sickness aint just for the first trimester), and had to get 5 UNITS or (5) 250ml bags of blood over a 2 month period. My hemoglobin got down to 6.7, when the normal for a woman is 12 (for a man its 15). It really helps your blood and bone marrow. Im sure just pregnancy itself had a hand in my anemia, but also my pre-existing condition did too.

I too take Acai (and Moringa Oleifera too). (Lita)


----------



## ilong

SlimPickinz - I searched the forum and you are right there is so much infor on oil pulling.   I already have a bottle of Sesame Oil and after reading so many good things about OP - I pulled it our in preparation for OP tomorrow morning.  I am way too tired to focus on OP tonight.  

Jewell - you ladies aren't fair.  .  Here I am getting excited about Chlorella, then Lita mentions Acai.  I finish researching Acai, then  SlimPickinz mentions Oil Pulling.  I research Oil Pulling and now you bring up Moringa Oleifera.

My-my-my what am I to do!!


----------



## soonergirl

Jewell I take Moringa too, great to hear!!

ilong I started with source naturals yaeyama powdered chlorella, I had good results a few years ago, and yes its disgusting. But so good for you!


----------



## soonergirl

Lovingmywaves12 I would bump with caution, take it slow, as your body needs time to completely detox. I know its exciting and we are anxious for the benefits but take it slow and monitor your bodily reactions, rash, cold, chills, etc..... and go from there..Wishing you the best!!! FYI there is a forum member that has an auto immune disease and  they used chlorella with great success!!!


----------



## Lita

Jewell said:


> A
> 
> YES it will! I have a blood disorder that causes chronic anemia, and ever since I started chlorella, my labs have been really good and stable, and my health has been great. The only time the labs were out of whack and I became quite anemic in the last 4 yrs was Oct, Nov, and Dec. 2012; it was during my 7th, 8th and 9th months of pregnancy with my son. I slacked on my chlorella and other vits due to persistent nausea (morning sickness aint just for the first trimester), and had to get 5 UNITS or (5) 250ml bags of blood over a 2 month period. My hemoglobin got down to 6.7, when the normal for a woman is 12 (for a man its 15). It really helps your blood and bone marrow. Im sure just pregnancy itself had a hand in my anemia, but also my pre-existing condition did too.
> 
> I too take Acai (and Moringa Oleifera too). (Lita)



Jewell I see a nice difference in my skin with Acai..I'm glad your during better

,I know when I slack off with my vits & powders,I become sick..So I have to do my best & stick with it.I have thyroid/IBS issues and some days my stomach feels awful and thats the time i slack off for a while,so I understand about nausea...I just took my vits & 1000mg of MSM,later I'll drink my green/fruit powder...Everyone around me is sick,gotta keep things going.




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

ilong said:


> SlimPickinz - I searched the forum and you are right there is so much infor on oil pulling.   I already have a bottle of Sesame Oil and after reading so many good things about OP - I pulled it our in preparation for OP tomorrow morning.  I am way too tired to focus on OP tonight.
> 
> Jewell - you ladies aren't fair.  .  Here I am getting excited about Chlorella, then Lita mentions Acai.  I finish researching Acai, then  SlimPickinz mentions Oil Pulling.  I research Oil Pulling and now you bring up Moringa Oleifera.
> 
> My-my-my what am I to do!!



ilong Hi! just take it slow,low dose with chlorella,then slowly add other things into your routine...This way,you can see what your body likes/doesn't like..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Channy31

I'd quite like to take this but I'm worried about weight lose!
I'm only just a healthy weight and have only just reached it, normally I am under weight. If I take it will I become underweight again?


----------



## ilong

SlimPickinz and Lita
I posted my oil pulling experience in this thread :
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=17764853#post17764853
I will be an official "oil puller".   
As a matter of fact with all that I have been reading on ayurvedic medicine and discipline - I am going to try and incorporate more of the practice in my daily living.

Lita - yes I am slowly increasing mtg chlorella/spirulina intake.   I was bloated beyond belief this past weekend. 

MixedGirl - you may want to research chlorella before you take it.  Perhaps the dosage plays a large part in weight loss or not.
I am definitely look to lose the weight.  Good luck.


----------



## SlimPickinz

ilong lol sorry girl. I currently oil pull but the benefits from chlorella might be better since I'm trying to reach WL by June.


----------



## classoohfive

MixedGirl said:


> I'd quite like to take this but I'm worried about weight lose!
> I'm only just a healthy weight and have only just reached it, normally I am under weight. If I take it will I become underweight again?



MixedGirl

It's supposed to balance your weight out for what's ideal for you. If you're at your body's ideal weight you're not_ supposed_ to lose; however, some ladies did report losing weight when they didn't want to. I agree with ilong, changing the dosage may help, but then you may not be getting the full benefits if your dosage is too low.



> Chlorella has been proven to aide in weight loss as it majorly curbs the appetite, and also creates the environment for the body to regulate the metabolism and loose weight. So if you're over weight, it will help you come down to a maintenance level, and *if you're at your correct weight, then it will help you maintain that. Chlorella will not cause those who are underweight or the correct weight to lose, as it merely corrects the metabolism. Those with high metabolisms do not need adjustment in this area, so chlorella will go elsewhere where it's needed. *


----------



## ilong

SlimPickinz - I am with you in terms of the chlorella and hair growth.  I'm hoping for BSL or MBL by next year.  Unless, there is something I don't know - I plan on continuing the chlorella and "oil pulling".  

While researching oil pulling I read that Lecithin is a supplement that supports detox from the liver.


----------



## ilong

*Common Detox Symptoms*

Detox can create a number of symptoms in your body as your body goes through the process of purifying itself and eliminating toxins.  Some common detox symptoms include:

headaches
lethargy
temporary muscle aches
mucus or other discharge
a coated, pasty tongue
flu-like symptoms
irritability
difficulty sleeping
weakness
cravings
nausea
constipation
diarrhea
gas

Read more: http://www.naturaltherapypages.com.au/article/Detox_Symptoms#ixzz2IukYidEV​


----------



## ilong

I am definitely in detox mode. Here are my symptoms:

Headache
Lethargy
Coated, pasty tongue (and I am oil pulling!!!)
Sore throat
Difficulty Sleeping (been up and down for past 2 nights)
Weakness (Walking tires me out)
Frequent/Heavy Stool
Frequent Urination (every 15 minutes)
Gas
Bloating ( There has been a whole lot of me hanging over pants this week)
Loss of appetite (Can't finish a simple salad)
I feel like a train wreck. But this is expected,  And  way am I going to stop the process. I MUST get to at least BSL by June next year or I am going to be sooooooo depressed!!!

Some advice: Do not take detox products or attempt to detox just before you have special plans, big projects at work, vacation, etc. You will regret it. 
I started chlorella on 1/14/2013 and I am detoxing now.


----------



## Lovingmywaves12

soonergirl said:


> @Lovingmywaves12 I would bump with caution, take it slow, as your body needs time to completely detox. I know its exciting and we are anxious for the benefits but take it slow and monitor your bodily reactions, rash, cold, chills, etc..... and go from there..Wishing you the best!!! FYI there is a forum member that has an auto immune disease and  they used chlorella with great success!!!




soonergirl,

Here is where I am currently. I started last week on Thursday with 1g. I didnt see or feel anything so the next day I bumped up to 4g. Little throat scratch, nothing serious. The next 3 days, I took 4g, still scratchy throat and green poop on day 3. I wasn't too concerned so I bumped the dosage to 6g. Full blown Bronchitis, lol. I refused to go to the doctor, but when I had no voice, I decided to go. I went to the dr yesterday, for them to give me some weird antibiotic. Yesterday, I medicated myself with peppermints, peppermint & spearmint tea w/honey and my homemade vaporizer.

I woke up this morning, I have a voice and now my throat is clear, but my nose is running. Normally, I would COMPLETELY freak out about this turn of events, but seeing as how I know why, I am having it, I am ok with it. That's also why I refused to take the meds. I dont like that stuff anyway.

Since I was feeling better today, I bumped up to 9mg. I shall see what happens next, LOL.

My normal course for bumping is to up my dosage to something reasonable and then wait to go green. After I go green, I keep the same dosage for 3 days and then bump up to something else reasonable.

I have to admit, that I was a little down about this today. I have read everyone else's successes and it seems as though as I am not having any   The only thing that I have noticed that changed is that I poop everyday now. I am anemic and have been all my life. I have NEVER been able to go everyday. Since Saturday of last week, I have gone every single day. So I guess its working 

I guess either my iron levels are severely low OR I have some other issues going on that I didn't know about. I told myself that I would try this for at least 90 days, so I have 83 more days to go before I make a final decision.

PS - Ladies of thread, thank you so much for all your info about black tea and such. I know I would NOT have made it yesterday without it. I have never been a tea drinker, but thanks to you ladies, I am now. You all are a bundle of help to those in need :Rose::Rose:


----------



## classoohfive

ilong said:


> *Common Detox Symptoms*
> 
> Detox can create a number of symptoms in your body as your body goes through the process of purifying itself and eliminating toxins.  Some common detox symptoms include:
> 
> *headaches*
> lethargy
> *temporary muscle aches*
> *mucus or other discharge*
> a coated, pasty tongue
> flu-like symptoms
> *irritability*
> *difficulty sleeping*
> *weakness*
> cravings
> nausea
> *constipation*
> *diarrhea*
> gas
> 
> Read more: http://www.naturaltherapypages.com.au/article/Detox_Symptoms#ixzz2IukYidEV​



The *bold* are my symptoms, including bumps on my face. Just when I was noticing how much my scarring and dark marks were fading, this happened.  Hopefully they don't leave marks, my face seems to scar if you even look at it wrong.  I knew acne was a symptom and it will go away, I just didn't expect it. I think the first time around, a few years ago, I just got a couple of really bad pimples and that was it. The pimples aren't bad and are mostly small, there's just a lot of them.

The headaches only lasted the first week. I thought I was getting sick, but I think the muscle aches and what I cough up (sorry for the TMI!) is just apart of the detoxing. I was already having issues sleeping but I think this made it worse. One day I'm constipated and the next isn't the opposite.  I had this issue the first time around, but at least I don't have serious gas and bloating this time.

I will admit that I haven't been taking it daily. I took it one Tuesday night because I had school in the afternoon into the evening, I stayed up all night. So I stopped taking it on school days, Tuesdays and Thursdays. I made the exception today since my symptoms are easing up and had 3g this morning. I figure I'll just start off _really_ slow and then as I work myself up I'll be okay taking it before school. I started off with 1.5g, now 3.

I think it's starting to work for stopping my craving (I've had those all month), but that could just be because I feel like crap right now. erplexed I started taking this for energy because a few years ago I was *extremely *tired and weak all the time. It worked, and I need that energy for school. I'll deal with the tiredness now so I can feel great later.


Edit: And I've been drinking plenty of water.


----------



## ilong

classoohfive

started with 1.5g last week and progressed to 3g this week. I plan to increase to 4g starting Monday and move up to 5g Wednesday.

The detox made me feel as though I was coming apart from the seam  today. I have been in bed since I came home from work and still can't sleep. I can't imagine what I would feel like had I been at a higher dose. Guess I will find out next week. 

Detox is quite the challenge but so worth it. I know I need it - because for one I eat a lot of seafood, especially fish. Seafood is heavily laden with mercury. There are periods that I eat a can of tuna every day!! I did some research today and it is highly suggested that treatment "meds" for detox symtoms not be taken during detox. It makes sense because the meds have chemicals and we are trying to rid our bodies of the chemicals. 

Did you know that salicylic acid (SA) is good for acne? OTC body and facial washes with 2% SA are good sources. I don't suffer from acne but I've used a 2% SA body wash for over 15 years. Helps keep my skin exfoliated, smooth and pimple free. I don't use it on my face as I have another concoction for that.

BTW - Salicylic is just plain ol' aspirin.  Really - google it!!! Good luck detoxing and hang in there.


----------



## classoohfive

ilong said:


> classoohfive
> 
> started with 1.5g last week and progressed to 3g this week. I plan to increase to 4g starting Monday and move up to 5g Wednesday.
> 
> The detox made me feel as though I was coming apart from the seam  today. I have been in bed since I came home from work and still can't sleep. I can't imagine what I would feel like had I been at a higher dose. Guess I will find out next week.
> 
> Detox is quite the challenge but so worth it. I know I need it - because for one I eat a lot of seafood, especially fish. Seafood is heavily laden with mercury. There are periods that I eat a can of tuna every day!! I did some research today and it is highly suggested that treatment "meds" for detox symtoms not be taken during detox. It makes sense because the meds have chemicals and we are trying to rid our bodies of the chemicals.
> 
> Did you know that salicylic acid (SA) is good for acne? OTC body and facial washes with 2% SA are good sources. I don't suffer from acne but I've used a 2% SA body wash for over 15 years. Helps keep my skin exfoliated, smooth and pimple free. I don't use it on my face as I have another concoction for that.
> 
> BTW - Salicylic is just plain ol' aspirin.  Really - google it!!! Good luck detoxing and hang in there.




ilong, I also plan to move up next week. I think I can handle it. I'm glad I started so low because I don't have time for all of this.  I'm lucky I started feeling worse _after_ my test today. I have a video loading in another tab, I'm going to fall out on the couch and watch it after I reply to your post. 

This round of detox sucks, but it doesn't feel as bad as the first time. Nothing like being weak and tired AND having to run to the bathroom all day.  When I wasn't in the bathroom I was just bloated and mad.   I hated that.

I have the tuna cravings too. I go through periods of reading the word tuna and losing my appetite to craving it like crazy. I was living on Tuna Melts for lunch for about a week. I'm back to eating tilapia again. A little of it keeps me full but yeah, I need to watch out for the mercury. 

During the last MUAC sale I almost purchased a SA peel, but I figured I now have my acne under control for the most part. I should have ordered it to keep on hand just in case.

I have a sample of a SA facial cleanser I've been since yesterday, and I pulled out my SA spot treatment. I read about SA being aspirin and how some people just make aspirin masks. If I'm up to it tomorrow, I'll probably try the mask and skip my LA peel. 

Good luck to you too. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## ilong

So I feel like a new person today.  The detox symptons have passed - for now!!!   Because, I think the body will continue to detox  when the dosage is increased, which I plan to do next week.  

This may sound strange - but I feel lighter ( in terms of weight) and cleaner.  I also felt more engergetic.  I felt so good today - healthier if that makes sense.  

 I can't wait to reach my intended daily dosage (10g) so that I can realize the benefit of the the vitamins and nutrients in ALL my supplements Not only being absorbed and utilized by the body - but yielding results (i.e. hair growth)


----------



## Lovingmywaves12

Ok, so my taste buds have definitely changed. I tried to eat some chocolate and I couldn't. It was so disgusting. I couldn't even finish it. So I guess its working on some other stuff first.


----------



## ilong

Lovingmywaves12 - that is awesome (I think right???)

I forgot to mention that my taste buds appeared different today also.  It was like I could really taste the food and it tasted so much better.

I didn't have "snack urges" yesterday or today and I couldn't eat all of my lunch. Which is fantastic because I am trying to shed some pounds as well.

I have an extemely good feeling about what is happening now AND I TRULY BELIEVE we will see some serious hair growth in the coming months.

I plan to *not miss* one day of oiling my hair with bringaraj, amla, brahmi oils mixed with sulfur.


classoohfive - bringaraj (ayurvedic oil) massaged into the scalp induces sleep.  I massaged my scalp with it last night and slept very good after two nights of no sleep.


----------



## Lovingmywaves12

ilong - I think it is, lol. I had my mouth fixed for some trail mix and couldn't even enjoy it, because the chocolate chips tasted horrible. All I ate were the pecans. Couldn't stand the taste of anything else.

My appetite hasn't changed at all. With work and school and being a single parent of three, I already didnt eat much. So I dont have any changes to report in that area. I cut my nails a few days ago and they have barely grown any.

Honestly, I am a little discouraged bc it seems so many other users had such good results and I have barely seen any, except for daily green poop. I haven't gotten my nettle tea (money funny) and I read a thread with some oil mixtures and copied them down. Because I know my hair does better with creams, I am thinking of turning that recipe into a cream and applying to my scalp daily. 

I was able to make a tea rinse, so I will see what happens. I am hoping to see some type of outward change in the next 90 days...


----------



## ilong

Lovingmywaves12 - don't you dare get discouraged - I won't let you .  We are going to do this .

I don't believe ANYTHING is overnight.  I am a firm believer of that saying "Rome wasn't built in a night".  Besides wouldn't you be scared or alarmed if something changed you so radically and quickly?  

WE are all different (evident when you see some women's hair is soooo thick and long - naturally - while other women may have thin and short hair).  That being true our bodies  (and minds ) respond differently to internal and external change.  So your body may be slow to respond to something but when it does the affect could be steady and consistent.  While someon else may get a "jump start" and then enter a lull.

So be patient and do the other things you know to do to yield the results you are looking for.

Chlorella is high in protein and that is a key enabler for hair growth, along with silica (bamboo extract) and vitamin b


----------



## ilong

After I complete my bottle of B complex vitamins I plan to purchase soem Rice Bran Syrup - which is basicall a liquid B complex supplement.  

I took this, faithfully, many years ago and I recall my hair getting thicker and longer.  Problem was I didn't know how to properly care for my hair to keep all of tha growth.


----------



## Lovingmywaves12

ilong,

I promised myself that I would try it at the maximum dosage for 90 days. So even though I have been on it for a week, I still have more than 90 days to go. I will probably top out somewhere around 14g-18g. I have been anemic all my life and with kids its hard. I have great difficulty trying to keep with them doing regular activities. I am hoping that this is increasing my iron levels. I have to get blood work done in April, so I hope there is some positive change by then.

What does Rice Bran Syrup taste like?

Also, I started my kids on the Chlorella today. My oldest hasnt stopped pooping yet. So I can see her outward changes, LMSO!!! Thank God for bathroom fans


----------



## classoohfive

ilong said:


> Lovingmywaves12 - that is awesome (I think right???)
> 
> I forgot to mention that my taste buds appeared different today also.  It was like I could really taste the food and it tasted so much better.
> 
> *I didn't have "snack urges" yesterday or today and I couldn't eat all of my lunch. Which is fantastic because I am trying to shed some pounds as well.*
> 
> I have an extemely good feeling about what is happening now AND I TRULY BELIEVE we will see some serious hair growth in the coming months.
> 
> I plan to *not miss* one day of oiling my hair with bringaraj, amla, brahmi oils mixed with sulfur.
> 
> 
> classoohfive - bringaraj (ayurvedic oil) massaged into the scalp induces sleep.  I massaged my scalp with it last night and slept very good after two nights of no sleep.




@ the *bold *: I felt the same way. I was doing okay with cravings for a while (without chlorella), but then I fell off. Hard. The last few two days were the best days, eating wise, I've had in a few months. I JUST dealt with a few days when I would be hungry no matter how much I ate (yes, I was eating healthy and filling items too) and drank water. I was surprised that I was so full today off of small servings and when I did have a craving, it was easy to ignore.  


I just got back from my family's house. My aunt is visiting and when she went to pull a bag out of her purse (my nephew hurt his finger and needed a band-aid) she had a few packets of chlorella pills. I asked her about them and she said she chews them straight up (like a boss, lol) despite the green teeth. She didn't know about some of the benefits we talked about in this thread, she takes them to detox. I'm not trying to deal with detoxing on and off, but she mostly eats clean so it's probably not nearly as bad for her.


----------



## Wenbev

Hi ladies, 
I jumped on the chlorella train after reading this entire thread about three months ago. I can say I am taking chlorella for the rest of my life!
I'm currently up to 12g/day. Last month, I measured my hair before my six week henna application and i had about 3/4 inch of grey hair to color. For me, that is amazing as i am a really slllllloooww grower! I was wondering how long it would take to see hair growth as i saw many other things other people noticed very early on.  I have strong *** nails, dewy clear skin, white, bright eyes, heal fast from nicks and cuts, energy damn its so much!
I can't wait to see what else happens!!!

-Wen


----------



## Lovingmywaves12

So this morning I was awakened to my 2 youngest children in the bathroom. They were laughing at the green poop. My 6 yr old, has apparently gone "green", lol. I have been giving her 600mg daily. This is my child that may have Crohns, so her poop being green is telling me that things are getting in there and doing something. 

She doesn't go often and when she does, she normally has a lot and it is hard for her to go. This morning she told me that she didn't have to try very hard to go and it just came out., LOL

She has more tests to undergo, so I am wondering how these tests will look when the results come back...

OAN, I am noticing that my body seems to be adjusting itself. I am up to 9g, green everyday, sometimes twice. For me being anemic, this never happens unless Im sick. so that's a good thing. Also, I find it very difficult to stay up past 11. But I am up by 530. So I guess my body is getting the sleep it needs and then its ready to go again.


----------



## Onhergrind09

After reading this thread, I just bought Jarrow Yaeyama Powder, I can't wait to get started, detox and all .


----------



## Lita

Lovingmywaves12 said:


> Ok, so my taste buds have definitely changed. I tried to eat some chocolate and I couldn't. It was so disgusting. I couldn't even finish it. So I guess its working on some other stuff first.



LovingMyWaves When you start doing/eating healthier..The taste for bad stuff slowly disappears..I use to love gummie worms,know I look at it & go (yuck)..lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Wenbev

Lovingmywaves12 said:


> So this morning I was awakened to my 2 youngest children in the bathroom. They were laughing at the green poop. My 6 yr old, has apparently gone "green", lol. I have been giving her 600mg daily. This is my child that may have Crohns, so her poop being green is telling me that things are getting in there and doing something.
> 
> She doesn't go often and when she does, she normally has a lot and it is hard for her to go. This morning she told me that she didn't have to try very hard to go and it just came out., LOL
> 
> She has more tests to undergo, so I am wondering how these tests will look when the results come back...
> 
> OAN, I am noticing that my body seems to be adjusting itself. I am up to 9g, green everyday, sometimes twice. For me being anemic, this never happens unless Im sick. so that's a good thing. Also, I find it very difficult to stay up past 11. But I am up by 530. So I guess my body is getting the sleep it needs and then its ready to go again.



That is awesome! So happy for you and your children.  I take meds that slow my bathroom usage and now I go regularly! Going green is great!


----------



## napbella

lamaria211 said:


> ive been taking chlorella only for about a month no real changes but ive only been green for about a week. hth


 


ilong said:


> @SlimPickinz
> 
> I don't practice oil pulling. When I was little my mother would have us swish cod liver oil (yes yuck!!!) in our mouths and when we were ill we had to take heated turpentine. As a matter of fact - now that I think of how we heated it - we put it on a spoon with a little sugar and held it over the stove fire. LMBO - remind you of anything?? But we had to eat it!!! (Just typing this post reminded me of that STRONG medicine smell.


 

ilong
Girl, we must've had the same mother/grandmama or something because that cod liver oil and turpentine with sugar was the order of the day! Especially in the winter time. But I'll tell you what--we rarely got sick.


----------



## ilong

Lovingmywaves12 - my apologies I read your post and I thought I had typed a reply post but I don't see it.  Anyway - I hope that your "different" approach helps your little children.  That is GREAT news that about your 6 year old - going easy and green  I do hope you discover something that will rid your daugter of the sickness and discomfort.  ITA - I am very  regular now.  
I am oil pulling also and as I posted in the oil pulling thread _ I believe some of my results are due to the various regimens I'm on.

Wenbev - thank you for the post and update - please keep sharing with us so we will know what we have to look forward to. 


napbella - I knew there was someone on this forum who knew what I was talking about.  And you are right - we rarely got sick and we walked blocks and blocks to school in not 2 inches of snow but 2 feet of snow - and there was no such thing as a snow day.  

napbella are you taking chlorella or oil pulling?


----------



## napbella

@napbella - I knew there was someone on this forum who knew what I was talking about. And you are right - we rarely got sick and we walked blocks and blocks to school in not 2 inches of snow but 2 feet of snow - and there was no such thing as a snow day. 

@napbella are you taking chlorella or oil pulling?[/QUOTE]

ilong
LOL--nope, we did not have snow days! I have been taking chlorella for about 2 wks now and got my man on it too. His cholestorel levels are off and the Dr prescribed lipitor, I've asked him to take the chlorella for a month and check afterwards to see if it regulates his cholestorol levels. Lipitor can be rough on the liver. Also, I took chlorella and oil pulled back in '09 and was at my healthiest. Don't ask me why I stopped taking chlorella but oil pulling became tedious for me.


----------



## napbella

Dangit--It's taking me a minute to to go green, I'm taking 2.5g. I must be rather toxic inside, not good. I shouldn't be surprised, I eat like crap. My "side effects" are slight headache, frequent urination, and I've lost a few pounds. Time to get serious. My SO is starting to watch what I eat. I can't allow him to get healthier than me ;-)


----------



## Wenbev

napbella said:


> Dangit--It's taking me a minute to to go green, I'm taking 2.5g. I must be rather toxic inside, not good. I shouldn't be surprised, I eat like crap. My "side effects" are slight headache, frequent urination, and I've lost a few pounds. Time to get serious. My SO is starting to watch what I eat. I can't allow him to get healthier than me ;-)



napbella It took me a month to go green and I was at 6g at the time! You'll get there soon! Going green is great


----------



## MystiqueBabe

I've been taking this stuff for awhile now. I take 3-6g a day. I don't have any of the effects other woman are getting except strong nails, longer lashes, and brighter skin. My hair still grows its average rate, I have little energy, still have cravings for sweets, and I haven't lost any weight lol. 

I am only taking this now because I like the healthy glowing skin I get from it and the longer lashes. I will keep taking it for those reasons alone. It doesn't seem to do much else. I guess it doesn't work for everyone. Or maybe I need to increase my dosage or switch brands.


----------



## Lita

napbella said:


> ilong
> Girl, we must've had the same mother/grandmama or something because that cod liver oil and turpentine with sugar was the order of the day! Especially in the winter time. But I'll tell you what--we rarely got sick.



ilong Bringing back memories..We was giving Cod liver oil & Castor Oil..I really didn't get colds....Know it seems,every where you look,5-6 people are sick..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## napbella

Wenbev said:


> @napbella It took me a month to go green and I was at 6g at the time! You'll get there soon! Going green is great


 
Wenbev,
Wow 6g and it still took that long? Hmm, I'm gonna slowly increase my grams and eat cleaner. We're joining a gym today so hopefully that will motivate me to eat better also. Go green!!


----------



## Onhergrind09

I received, my bottle today!!!!!! I'll start with 4 grams, stay there for 5 days and see how I feel.  I would like to end up with 15g a day.


----------



## Wenbev

Onhergrind09 said:


> I received, my bottle today!!!!!! I'll start with 4 grams, stay there for 5 days and see how I feel.  I would like to end up with 15g a day.



You may want to start at 2g then work your way up. When you start hard core, you may end up with serious constipation like some of the ladies in this thread.


----------



## Wenbev

napbella said:


> Wenbev,
> Wow 6g and it still took that long? Hmm, I'm gonna slowly increase my grams and eat cleaner. We're joining a gym today so hopefully that will motivate me to eat better also. Go green!!



Seriously, I was looking every time wondering how long it was going to take to go green! LOL. Good luck with the gym!


----------



## Wenbev

napbella said:


> Wenbev,
> Wow 6g and it still took that long? Hmm, I'm gonna slowly increase my grams and eat cleaner. We're joining a gym today so hopefully that will motivate me to eat better also. Go green!!



Seriously, I would look every time and was wondering what was taking so long. LOL. Good luck at the gym!


----------



## Onhergrind09

Wenbev, yea, I would want either constipation or diarrhea.  I guess for once I'll take the prudent route and do the 2 grams, at least at first.  I can always bump it up later.  Either way, I'm excited .


----------



## ilong

@napbella - you may want to check - if memory serves me correctly "oil pulling" is said to reduce chlolesteral and blood pressure. Lipitor is a dangerous drug (IMO). 

@MystiqueBabe - I haven't noticed a difference in my lashes - but I am with you regarding the affects on the skin. I would be one happy person if my lashes started to grow and ECSTATIC whenI get "rapunzel" hair growth.

@Lita - IKR -we are slowly re-discovering that all the "home remedies" our parents/grandparents nursed us with - was the best medical care one could get.

@Wenbev - ITA with you which is why I am increasing slowly. I don't want to shock my system with overload. 

@Onhergrind09 - Glad you are being "prudent' . More is not always better


----------



## Onhergrind09

I just started using chlorella (2g), I added it to my morning protein shake, so far so good.  I'll stay at this dosage for the next 5 days then I'll move up to 3g.


----------



## Wenbev

Hi ladies, today is my henna Sunday and I usually use this time to journal what I've noticed in the past four weeks since my last henna.  My hair had definitely grown more than the normal quarter to a half inch! I daresay almost an inch! It's more than three quarters but very close to an inch! How can I know you ask? Lol, I have grey hairs in the front. For once, these hairs are proving useful since I can use them as a marker.  The other thing I have noticed, well, the girl who presses my hair noticed is that I have more hair around my hairline, like new hairs! The last two presses she's done she said my hairline looks thicker but the hairs are short and we started questioning possibly breakage.  I have been very diligent about checking the strands left in my brushes and combs (the hubs thinks I'm bordering on obsessive behavior with this) and they are usually intact hairs.  
Sorry for the long post, but I'm really excited by the possibility of even more hair density than I already have!


----------



## ilong

Wenbev

First of all, your post is not even close to being a long post.

Second of all - HHG - with your new growth!!!  

I think all of us  get excited when we see actual "growth" and "more than the norm growth" is sheer delight.
What type of hair growth products are you using (i.e. oils, sulfur, liquid gold, MN, supplements, etc.)?

Lastly - thank you for sharing and keep those inches growing!


----------



## Wenbev

ilong I thought I responded, the ipad app is flippin out. No growth aids, just 8 - 12g of chlorella. I take 4g tablet form with meals. I used to add oils to my deep condish but  I currently use oils to prepoo.  Avocado, coconut, rosemary, hot six and castor oils separately or together.  I purchased some walnut from homegoods so I'll be adding that as well.


----------



## Onhergrind09

I'm on my second day of chlorella,  I did some research and based on my height and weight a good starting dose for me is 4g, so I bumped my dosage up to 4 grams for my second day.  I'll remain at that dosage for the next seven days and see how that goes.


----------



## Onhergrind09

Going for 4 days strong, and I don't want to speak too soon but I'm feeling a definite boost in energy, I'm still at 4g a day, I definitely think that accelerated hair growth or not I can see myself taking this for life.  Plus added to my protein smoothie, it helps me stay satiated.


----------



## Wenbev

Upping my dose from 8-12 tablets to 12-16 and that will most likely be my max. Vitacost had a sale and I should be good for the next 3 months.  I know the powder is cheaper, but I don't think I'd be able to handle having to mix it in something, ugh.


----------



## nc cutie

Take my chlorella at night....it makes me sleepy


----------



## ilong

@Wenbev
OH NO! I missed the Vitacost sell? I was just on that site today - price checking. Would you mind sharing which chlorella you purchased from Vitacost? I am getting low and I don't want to be in a predicament where I won't be able to take it one or two days simply because I don't have any. I had to miss 2 days this week because of the healthcare "mandatory colonoscopy".

Onhergrind09 - I think you are going to be very glad that you started on this supplement.   Check out spirulina also - it is another green algae which is highly regarded.
@nc cutie - chlorella isn't making me sleepy. although, days like today I wish it would. What dosage are you at?


----------



## ilong

I found this thread so I thought I had better share it QUICK, FAST and in a HURRY on this thread just in case some of you have a concern 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=431150&highlight=chlorella&page=2

NO WORRIES for me


----------



## nc cutie

2 pills vitamin shoppe brand.


----------



## Wenbev

ilong said:


> @Wenbev
> OH NO! I missed the Vitacost sell? I was just on that site today - price checking. Would you mind sharing which chlorella you purchased from Vitacost? I am getting low and I don't want to be in a predicament where I won't be able to take it one or two days simply because I don't have any. I had to miss 2 days this week because of the healthcare "mandatory colonoscopy".
> 
> Onhergrind09 - I think you are going to be very glad that you started on this supplement.   Check out spirulina also - it is another green algae which is highly regarded.
> @nc cutie - chlorella isn't making me sleepy. although, days like today I wish it would. What dosage are you at?



ilong LOL yep 15%off. I use source naturals yaeyama chlorella tablets. So far, vitacost is the cheapest I've seen anywhere. Oh I do not envy you on that colonoscopy. Hope all is well!


----------



## Wenbev

And I've decided not to up the daily dosage. I currently take 4g 3x/day with meals. So that 600 count bottle lasts me 10 days. I don't think the extra 4g on top of the 12g Im already taking will make that much of a difference.


----------



## Onhergrind09

I'm loving chorella, I have yet to miss a day and I really think amazing things will happen as I increase my dosage, and I went green today, lol.  I'm taking the powdered Jarrow Yaeyama Powder and at first I really wasn't about the taste, (I didn't think it tasted fishy, like some ppl have mentioned) I just thought it tasted very green (like super strong kale) but now it really doesn't bother me at all.  I flew home for the weekend and I brought some with me, it's that serious.  So far so good I'm at 4g right now I plan to increase to 5g starting Sunday and stay there for a week.  And every week thereafter I'll increase by 1g until I hit 12g.


----------



## Wenbev

Onhergrind09 said:


> I'm loving chorella, I have yet to miss a day and I really think amazing things will happen as I increase my dosage, and I went green today, lol.  I'm taking the powdered Jarrow Yaeyama Powder and at first I really wasn't about the taste, (I didn't think it tasted fishy, like some ppl have mentioned) I just thought it tasted very green (like super strong kale) but now it really doesn't bother me at all.  I flew home for the weekend and I brought some with me, it's that serious.  So far so good I'm at 4g right now I plan to increase to 5g starting Sunday and stay there for a week.  And every week thereafter I'll increase by 1g until I hit 12g.



Lol! That's awesome, you went green so fast!


----------



## naturalfinally

I just purchased Chlorella from the vitamin shoppe today. I purchased this:   I can't wait to try it!!


----------



## Onhergrind09

So I'm experiencing the first symptoms of detox, acne:/, I've aways had good skin and I RARELY get breakouts, and even then it's no more than 2 pimples at anyone time. But in the past few days I've gotten a handful (5-10) small pimples across my forehead, such is life.  I'll update you guys if any other symptoms show up.


----------



## naturalfinally

Onhergrind09 said:


> So I'm experiencing the first symptoms of detox, acne:/, I've aways had good skin and I RARELY get breakouts, and even then it's no more than 2 pimples at anyone time. But in the past few days I've gotten a handful (5-10) small pimples across my forehead, such is life.  I'll update you guys if any other symptoms show up.



So how long did it take for the symptoms to show up?


----------



## Wenbev

@onhergrind I had small pimples on my back, slight headaches and bloating as my detox symptoms about a week in. They all lasted approx two weeks. I noticed I would get detox symptoms every time I upped the dosage by 4g. That was another reason why I decided to hold at the 12g as I didn't experience any detoxing when I went from 8g to the 12g I'm currently holding. 
naturalfinally  Everyone is different and symptoms may include other things like sore throat, stomach ache, flu symptoms, backaches, etc. some people have noticed detox symptoms three days in.  I really believe it depends on the overall health of the person,the current diet, the type and quantity of chlorella taken.


----------



## Onhergrind09

naturalfinally, I started noticing the pimples about 4-5 days in, I was taking 4g of Jarrow Yaeyama Powder daily mixed into my protein shake every morning.  I decided to start at this dosage because of some research I did based on my height and weight.  Those are the only symptoms I've experienced so far. I'll be upping the dose to 5g starting this week and I'll remain at that dose for a week.


----------



## ilong

naturalfinally

Welcome aboard.   Keep us posted on your status.   I think you will be glad you did this.  I know that I am.

@Onhergrin09, Wenbev, naturalfinally
I just detoxed again Wednesday.   It took a while for my body and chlorella to sync back up.   (Reminder: I had stopped taking vits for health colonoscomy test last week.)   I didn't have a bowel movement (BM) until 2/18 (last ones were 2/11/13 - week before) and it was very slight.

I detoxed Wednesday (sleep,lethargic, coughin, achy and pimples on neck).   Green BMs resumed Wednesday afternoon.   

Sorry if you think this is TMI - but I wanted to share my experiences just in case any of you take a break from chlorella and experience something similar, you won't be alarmed.   I do think the "cleansing" for the healthcare test contributed to my experience.  I know some members do "cleansing" sometime and it may render a similar experience.


----------



## Wenbev

ilong happy to hear you've come back to going green!  lol. No tmi here, I think it's good to share so everyone knows what to expect. Hope all is well.


----------



## naturalfinally

I just increased my dosages to 2g. I have not had any detox symptoms except constipation but I'm usually that way after I travel. Hopefully I'll get some soon.


----------



## ilong

@Jewell, @Lita
I received the result letters from my recent health assessments. EVERY test I took came back normal.  (Blood work, urine, colonoscomy, bone, PAP, mammogram, etc, etc, ) While I certainly can't and won't give chlorella all of the credit, it is obvious that it has no negative affect on the body.  My results are usually good - but as we "MATURE" , health status can change.
But here is another "GREAT" benefit I am experiencing - and I am sure that it is the chlorella/spirulina. I drink water like a fish now!
My day-to-day beverage glasses are 16 ounces in size and I use these for my water. I have a small fridge in my office @ work and I use it to store 16 oz bottled water. I drink at least 6-7 glasses/bottles of water daily and I don't have a taste or desire for any other beverage - just water!!!
And we know that water benefits skin, hair, kidneys and general health.

My appetite is reduced and very rarely do I eat junk or unhealthy foods. This is all good because I am resuming my 18/6 intermittent fast this week - now that I have completed this year's health assessment.


----------



## Lita

ilong Great News..Glad your bloodwork is normal..Keep up the good work.

*Thanks for sharing..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Onhergrind09

So far 5/g a day has been treating me well. To combat my acne situation I decided to use .30% retinol from MUAC and it's been helping a lot so that the pimples are only really noticeable to me.  I will up my dosage by 1g (total of 6g) on Sunday (I missed 3 days this week).  

So far so good, I'm really amazed as how this has influenced my appetite for the better.  I find myself craving more nutritious foods, not getting hungry as often and the taste really doesn't bother me especially considering all the good I know it's doing for my body.  Today for the first time I added in raspberry ketones to my protein/Chlorella mix, I'll keep you guys updated as to how that goes, another reason I decided to maintain my current dosage for a few more days.


----------



## naturalfinally

Ok Ladies!!!  I went GREEN today!!!  Yay!!!  Still taking only 2g of chlorella. I'll wait until next week to up it to 3g and ill max out at 4g.  Thanks for all of the info!!


----------



## Onhergrind09

The past two days since adding raspberry ketone to my mix I've felt especially lethargic, I don't know that it's the keytone since I'm in law school so exhaustion is a way of life, but as of today I'm removing it from my mix.  I wonder if my increased sense of being lethargic is a detox side effect?


----------



## Wenbev

Onhergrind09 Im leaning towards a detox symptom. I remember in the beginning when I increased my dosage I was very tired and constipated. I was wondering why others had the increased energy when I could barely keep my eyes open. I dropped my dosage back and felt much better.


----------



## Onhergrind09

Wenbev, thanks for the response! I'm still regular but just feeling like all I want to do is sleep.  I guess I could go back to 4g/day.  For how long did you drop your dosage back? how did you know it was ok to increase it again?  How long do you generally stay at a dosage before you increase it? I know that's a lot of questions .


----------



## Wenbev

Onhergrind09  no worries girl  It happened when I was at 6g moving to 8g. I dropped back to 6g for almost two weeks and then went back to 8g. Honestly, I played it by ear, I just increased and waited to see what happened. In the beginning I went straight to 4g, when all the detox symptoms and the constipation/extreme bloating hit, I cut back to 2g/day taking 1g at breakfast and the other gram at lunch. I increased every two weeks by only 2g. So now Im at 12g a day and I still split my dosage to take between three meals. In my mind, it allows my body to have a constant amount in my system. And I drink more water that way too. I proudly drink 119oz daily. 
You may put hitting a "detox plateau" of some kind right now. I had another bout of detox symptoms when I hit 12g. But I can say I was having cocktails, not eating balanced meals and
not exercising as much around that time. So look at that as well. Your body may have more to detox. Hope this helps.


----------



## Wenbev

http://www.chlorellafella.com/articles/


There are some really good articles on this website.


----------



## Jewell

Great news, ilong! That really is a blessing to be so healthy! I love chlorella and spirulina. They have done great things for my health and general sense of well-being.


----------



## Onhergrind09

Wenbev, Thanks for all your suggestions!  I'm currently consuming my entire dosage (5g) of chlorella in the morning, so I will split that into an am dosage and a pm dosage. I also think that 2 weeks is a good time frame to stay at a current dosage to really get a sense of what's going on with me.  I do drink at least 50.7 ounces of water a day which is probably why I remain regular, and my shake has significant amount of fiber in it, but this overwhelming sleepiness is not for me, starting tomorrow, I'll cut back to 4g split into am & pm


----------



## Wenbev

Onhergrind09 said:


> Wenbev, Thanks for all your suggestions!  I'm currently consuming my entire dosage (5g) of chlorella in the morning, so I will split that into an am dosage and a pm dosage. I also think that 2 weeks is a good time frame to stay at a current dosage to really get a sense of what's going on with me.  I do drink at least 50.7 ounces of water a day which is probably why I remain regular, and my shake has significant amount of fiber in it, but this overwhelming sleepiness is not for me, starting tomorrow, I'll cut back to 4g split into am & pm



Onhergrind09 you are welcome! And I totally hear you on the sleepiness. It will pass.


----------



## Onhergrind09

omg, going back to 4 grams and splitting up my dosage into 2 made all the difference in the world.  I'm still detoxing through my skin and have a bit of an acne situation, but I no longer feel like I don't have enough energy to get through the day.


----------



## ilong

@Wenbev - I just ordered the NOW CHLORELLA 1000mg. While waiting for that order to ship I decided to purchase Vitamin Shoppe brand Chlorella 1000mg. They are both the "pyrenoidosa" species - (other species being vulgaris) My goal was to increase my dosage while reducing the number of pills I take. I couldn't do that while taking 500mg strength tablets and I didn't want to have to "manage" daily powder intake. I am going to try 3 tablets - 3 times a day. That will take me to 9grams. It will probably take me a while to graduate to your level.


On another note - I've noticed that I am not as regular as I was. 
I don't know if this is due to the break in dosage, if my body as adjusted to the dosage, or or something else. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Jewell

Still taking my chlorella (and spirulina)! Going to increase my dose of daily chlorella from 6 tabs to 8, then to 10 (pkg RDA is 15 tabs). I also want to start taking pure marine phytoplankton.


----------



## Kilacurlz

I'm a long time lurker, then registered last year and subscribed today.  I began taking chlorella a month ago because of this thread.  Love this stuff!  It has completely cleared my colitis symptoms...  I take around 5 or 6g's, started out at 2g.  I'm still having some issues with acne but other than that, the detox wasn't too bad.

I just wanted my first post to be a great big THANK YOU to everyone that has posted in this thread.  I apologize in advance if I'm not posting correctly, but I wanted to let everyone know this has truly been a life changer for me!!!  Stay blessed.


----------



## Onhergrind09

Kilacurlz, welcome to the thread! Don't be a stranger, I'd love to get feedback from you regarding your experience with cholrella, for me that's the best part


----------



## Onhergrind09

I discovered why chlorella MIGHT HAVE taken an unpleasant turn for me, I was mixing it into a fruit smoothie that had high amounts of Vit C!!!!! The theory is that the vit C was dumping all the hard work the chlorella was doing right back in my body  

See below for more research on the topic of chlorella and vitamin C

My question to you ladies
1) Since some say it's not a good idea to take chlorella with vit C, how long do you think I should wait before & after taking chlorella to consume food w/ vit C?

2) How are you guys consuming your chlorella?

All responses are greatly appreciated


----------



## Kilacurlz

Onhergrind09 said:


> Kilacurlz, welcome to the thread! Don't be a stranger, I'd love to get feedback from you regarding your experience with cholrella, for me that's the best part



Thank you for the warm welcome!  My experience has been really positive.  The only detox symptoms I've had were headaches for about 3 days when I was taking 2g's and then huge acne cysts popped up after about a week.  The acne seems to be clearing a little now.  About 6 months ago my ulcerative colitis took a turn for the worse.  Then I came across this thread, and although I had never heard of chlorella I decided to do a little research and thought it was worth a try.  After my symptoms cleared (in about a week!!!) I came across a research study that showed chlorella stopped or slowed down the UC symptoms in EVERY SINGLE ONE of the participants.  So I think I'm on the right track.

As far as my hair, I haven't noticed a change I guess since it's only been a month, but my nails are quite hard and I typically have brittle nails.

I started out taking chlorella from GNC (don't remember the brand) but now take Vitacost brand yaeyama chlorella capsules and just ordered a tub of jarrow (I think) chlorella powder for my green smoothies.  But I'm a little nervous about that after reading the comment about Vit C since I add fruit to my smoothie.


----------



## truequeen06

I was on the Chlorella train way back in 2009 and fell off.  I started again on Thursday.  After only 2 of my smoothies, I've already gone green.  Here's to it helping improve my health!


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Onhergrind09 said:


> I discovered why chlorella took an unpleasant turn for me, I was mixing it into a fruit smoothie that had high amounts of Vit C!!!!! I knew better and I did it anyways, smh.  The vit C was dumping all the hard work the chlorella was doing right back in my body  well I've learned my lesson.  From now on I'll be mixing my 4g/day of chlorella with water, protein powder (1 scoop), chia seeds (1 tbsp) and 1 container of Chobani greek yogurt (non-vit C flavors).  I'll be staying at a dosage for 2 weeks, splitting each daily serving into am & pm, then I'll go up a gram each 2 weeks.
> 
> My question to you ladies
> 1) Since it's not a good idea to take chlorella with vit C, how long do you think I should wait before & after taking chlorella to consume food w/ vit C?
> 2) How are you guys consuming your chlorella?
> 
> All responses are greatly appreciated



Onhergrind09

I didn't know you can't take it with Vit C. Why can't we take them together? I have to take 1000mg with my L-Cysteine or I'll end up with kidney stones from the L-C crystallizing in my kidneys. I really don't want to chose between the 2.


----------



## Wenbev

Onhergrind09 said:


> omg, going back to 4 grams and splitting up my dosage into 2 made all the difference in the world.  I'm still detoxing through my skin and have a bit of an acne situation, but I no longer feel like I don't have enough energy to get through the day.



Yay! Happy to hear that! Now hoping the acne stops!


----------



## Wenbev

ilong said:


> Wenbev - I just ordered the NOW CHLORELLA 1000mg.  While waiting for that order to ship I decided to purchase Vitamin Shoppe brand Chlorella 1000mg. They are both the "pyrenoidosa" species - (other species being vulgaris)  My goal was to increase my dosage while reducing the number of pills I take.  I couldn't do that while taking 500mg strength tablets and I didn't want to have to "manage" daily powder intake.  I am going to try 3 tablets - 3 times  a day.  That will take me to 9mg.  It will probably take me a while to graduate to your level.
> 
> On another note - I've noticed that I am not as regular as I was.
> I don't know if this is due to the break in dosage, if my body as adjusted to the dosage, or or something else.  Has anyone else experienced this?



I think you're going thru a re-start.  the constipation will go away soon, if not drop back and increase again.


----------



## Wenbev

Onhergrind09 said:


> I discovered why chlorella took an unpleasant turn for me, I was mixing it into a fruit smoothie that had high amounts of Vit C!!!!! I knew better and I did it anyways, smh.  The vit C was dumping all the hard work the chlorella was doing right back in my body  well I've learned my lesson.  From now on I'll be mixing my 4g/day of chlorella with water, protein powder (1 scoop), chia seeds (1 tbsp) and 1 container of Chobani greek yogurt (non-vit C flavors).  I'll be staying at a dosage for 2 weeks, splitting each daily serving into am & pm, then I'll go up a gram each 2 weeks.
> 
> My question to you ladies
> 1) Since it's not a good idea to take chlorella with vit C, how long do you think I should wait before & after taking chlorella to consume food w/ vit C?
> 2) How are you guys consuming your chlorella?
> 
> All responses are greatly appreciated



Really? I didn't know that!!! I don't take vit c regularly anymore.


----------



## Onhergrind09

I don't want to scare anyone and I wanted to know more, so I went and did some research on chlorella and vitamin C.  Here's what I found:

*Do NOT take vitamin C with Chlorella! It tends to loosen the binding of the mercury and other heavy metals the chlorella is holding! *This means that these toxins will go right back into your tissues rather than being eliminated. The toxins may go into vulnerable tissues such as liver, brain or kidneys. Do not take Vitamin C within 3 hours of a Chlorella protocol dose
http://www.peak-health-now.com/chlorella-protocol.html

*Vitamin C, should never be taken at the same time as chlorella, as it unbinds mercury form chlorella and increases retoxification.*
http://strengthology.wordpress.com/2012/02/24/health-muscle-mercury-elimination/

*Vitamin C will inactivate the action of chlorella and cilantro,
therefore do not supplement Vitamin C at that meal or take as far away from
the chlorella or cilantro doses.* That is why we recommend taking Vitamin C at the end of the meal or best at another meal.  
National Integrated Health Associates, 5225 Wisconsin Ave, Suite 402, Washington DC, 20015
(202) 237-7000

*If you also take vitamin C, take it a good few hours before or after taking Chlorella.*
http://www.therealthing.co.za/the-real-thing-chlorella-tablets.html

My remaining question is that since chlorella contains vit C: One of the few edible species of water-grown algae, chlorella is full of chlorophyll. *It contains all of the B vitamins, vitamin C*, vitamin E, beta-carotene, amino acids, magnesium, iron, trace minerals, carbohydrates and a higher amount of protein (more than 50%) than meat, per grams of weight
Learn more: http://www.naturalnews.com/036086_chlorella_superfood_algae.html#ixzz2MUpRnAry, 

Chlorella is a single-celled freshwater alga. *Chlorella contains vitamin C* and carotenoids, both of which are antioxidants (see our documents Beta Carotene, and Vitamin C). Antioxidants are compounds that block the action of free radicals (unstable molecules that can damage cells). Chlorella is also reported to contain high concentrations of iron and B-complex vitamins (see the document Vitamin B Complex).
http://www.cancer.org/treatment/tre...vemedicine/herbsvitaminsandminerals/chlorella

Why can't it be taken with vit C? Maybe because to work properly it only needs a certain dosage of vit C to keep everything balanced?

I hope this was useful to someone.


----------



## Onhergrind09

How are you guys taking your chlorella, I just did some research and most fruits contain vitamin C of some sort? 

Have you guys combined the 2 for extended periods of time with no ill effects?


----------



## BranwenRosewood

Onhergrind09 said:


> How are you guys taking your chlorella, I just did some research and mos fruits contain vitamin C or some sort? HAve you guys combined the 2 for extended periods of time with no ill effects?



I just started taking the tablets with some water. When I move to the powder I'll be taking it in a green smoothie (spinach, banana, strawberries, blueberries or pineapple).


----------



## Onhergrind09

In doing further research I've found that there are many people who put chlorella in their fruit smoothies (that contain vitamin C), so now I'm thoroughly perplexed.  Also, at the beginning of this thread several people mention that they mix it in juices and smoothies, all of which contain vitamin C.

Because chlorella is not an FDA regulated drug it's hard to get hard data on it.  This is the only reliable source I found regarding possible drug interactions. http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-suppl...gredientId=907&activeIngredientName=CHLORELLA and it doesn't mention vitamin C and even that sources I found listed above were few and far in beween.

I think I'm going to have to figure this out from trial and error on my self.  For now I will continue to include chlorella into my fruit smoothies and remain at my current dosage to see how I feel.  I've been taking chlorella with vitmin C rich smoothies without any problems for 3iish weeks.  My problems only started when I upped my dosage to 5g/day all at once.  There's no way I'm taking chlorella with just water, and all fruits have some vitamin C, so I'll see how this goes.


----------



## ilong

Kilacurlz

Welcome to this thread.  That is wonderful news concerning the effect chlorella has had on your ulcerative colitis condition.  This stuff is absolutely the greatest.  It being a superfood, packed full of nutrients make it a win-win.    Please keep us posted on your progress!!!
If you haven't already - check out the "oil pulling" thread - it is a another gold mine find IMO.


----------



## ilong

truequeen06 - welcome back to the "chlorella crew"  <lol>
RavenSR welcome to the thread.

Hope you ladies keep us posted on your experiences and progress.


----------



## ilong

Onhergrind09 - THANK YOU!!!   You are absolutely correct regarding Vitamin C and chlorella. 

And I owe you and the members on this post an apology for forgetting to post about it, when I read it last week.  In my defense I was at work when I read about the contraindication - and then I forgot about it.   The next day when I was preparing to take my vitamins - I removed my Vitamin C from my AM group of supplements and took it at lunch.  I only remembered to do it one time and then forgot about it again until reading your post.  Thank you so much.

Because I am changing some of the supplements I take - I am also changing when I take what supplement.  I plan to take Chlorella in the AM and PM and all of my vitamin C in the afternoon after lunch.


----------



## ilong

Wenbev - I agree about a  re-start.  But the increase in dosage has only been since Friday.   I did experience some mild detox symptons yesterday.  I just prepared my weekly vitamin dosages for the week - so I will let you know what happens.


----------



## classoohfive

I've been taking a "cranberry fruit with vitamin C" supplement, which I began taking before starting back on chlorella. I take my chlorella in the morning and I usually mix it in a drink to wash down my vitamins (so I can drink it quickly), including the vitamin C. erplexed 

Is waiting until lunch for the vitamin C enough time? Would the chlorella have enough time to do its thing in that time?


----------



## Onhergrind09

classoohfive, the rule of thumb is a 3 hour window

I've been going back and forth all day but my conclusion is that vitamin C as a supplement in conjunction with chlorella is a bad idea, but vitamin c as a nutrient of a fruit is fine to mix with chlorella.  That's what I'm going to go with until proven wrong


----------



## Wenbev

@onhergrind I take tablet form chlorella with a full bottle of water 3x a day. 
In regards to the chlorella with vit C, i've never had an issue as chlorella has vit c in it and i drink a glass of OJ a day. I do remember when my kinesiologist told me I had some liver and intestinal issues he gave me a recipe to chelate the metals and that included taking about three peeled oranges, chopped cilantro and  other ingredients and eating it like a salad along with 4g of chlorella and oil of oregano.  I didnt feel great for a couple days but I felt better while I was still taking it during those two weeks. He said I wouldnt feel great becuase I was killing off all of the bacteria that lived in my stomach intestines. I cant remember the exact term he used.   After the two weeks were up I had to replace the good bacterial I'd lost by taking iflora.


----------



## Wenbev

Oh, one more thing Onhergrind09, can yoou share some of your smoothie recipes? Ive wanted to try smoothies, but would rather try some from someone whomactually knows how theyntaste rather from a book!


----------



## ilong

Wenbev - oil of oregano (P73)  is another one of my "always have on hand" stales.    I don't take it everyday (too expensive).   I use it for its anti-biotic properties.   Do you still take it or were you only taking it per your kinesiologist's directions?


----------



## Wenbev

ilong said:


> Wenbev - oil of oregano (P73)  is another one of my "always have on hand" stales.    I don't take it everyday (too expensive).   I use it for its anti-biotic properties.   Do you still take it or were you only taking it per your kinesiologist's directions?



ilong I long take it when I notice I'm craving too much sugar, helps to keep away candida from growing in the stomach. I agree, its way expensive. The one I use is called ADP by biotics research and it was $25 in his office but vitacost sells it for $22. And the dr told me women only need to use 1/2 the dosage/day so just cut the tablet in half and it lasts for a while. 
If you ever visit Las Vegas, he is awesome to check out!


----------



## ilong

Wenbev said:


> @ilong I long take it when I notice I'm craving too much sugar, helps to keep away candida from growing in the stomach. I agree, its way expensive. The one I use is called ADP by biotics research and it was $25 in his office but vitacost sells it for $22. And the dr told me women only need to use 1/2 the dosage/day so just cut the tablet in half and it lasts for a while.
> If you ever visit Las Vegas, he is awesome to check out!


 
@Wenbev - I plan on being in Vegas in August . When I confirm my travel arrangements I will PM you for his info. I would love to have a consultation with him. I am extremely familiar with VEgas - what area is he in - (major cross streets).

Question: Did a doctor diagnose you with candida? Otherwise, how would one know they have it? I have been "craving" (eating) a lot of candy during the last couple of weeks. So I am a "candida" candidate <<< LOL
,
I use the oil of oregano in the dropper bottle. (1 oz. bottle for $46).




ETA:  I found this link - not sure how reliable the info is.


----------



## Onhergrind09

Wenbev, I'm preparing for a mid-terms right now (as I procrastinate by checking LHCF), but as soon as I have some time, I'd be glad to share some smoothie recipes with you (Friday at the latest).


----------



## Wenbev

ilong said:


> @Wenbev - I plan on being in Vegas in August . When I confirm my travel arrangements I will PM you for his info. I would love to have a consultation with him. I am extremely familiar with VEgas - what area is he in - (major cross streets).
> 
> Question: Did a doctor diagnose you with candida? Otherwise, how would one know they have it? I have been "craving" (eating) a lot of candy during the last couple of weeks. So I am a "candida" candidate <<< LOL
> ,
> I use the oil of oregano in the dropper bottle. (1 oz. bottle for $46).
> 
> ETA:  I found this link - not sure how reliable the info is.




ilong dang that is expensive! I was complaining about $25 OY! He's north of the strip. N. Decatur and Washington. Yea I was diagnosed with Candida albicans. He did it thru a bunch on muscle tests, weird I know, but all true. Otherwise a dr could test stools to see if the candida is present.  He may have a wait list so don't forget to pm me once you know 
I hope you aren't a candidate haha funny
That diet is difficult!!!! 
And yes that article is the truth!


----------



## Wenbev

Onhergrind09 I'm supposed to be cleaning some bathrooms right now and I keep coming back to this! Thank you in advance!


----------



## Wenbev

Onhergrind09 and good luck on those midterms!


----------



## ilong

Wenbev  - after I made the last post - I took a dose of oregano .  I have to order som - only a few drops remaining in the bottle.


 IKR - so add the cost of oregano to the cost of other supplements, hair care and skin care products.  Who has money for food? Good thing chlorella and spirulina are superfoods.       I know it sounds far fetched but if I continue to expand my supplement regimen - I won't have room for food.  

I know where Decatur and Washington is, north of Arizona Charlies, Meadows Mall, Dillards .   (I hope they didn't close that Dillard's).  I NEVER leave Vegas without going to all of the Dillard locations ( Galleria, Strip, Meadows).  They closed the one on Maryland Parkway.  Did another Dillard's open near Summerlin or Aliante?  Seems that I recall hearing about a new location.  I will remember to PM you.


----------



## Wenbev

ilong said:


> Wenbev  - after I made the last post - I took a dose of oregano .  I have to order som - only a few drops remaining in the bottle.
> 
> IKR - so add the cost of oregano to the cost of other supplements, hair care and skin care products.  Who has money for food? Good thing chlorella and spirulina are superfoods.       I know it sounds far fetched but if I continue to expand my supplement regimen - I won't have room for food.
> 
> I know where Decatur and Washington is, north of Arizona Charlies, Meadows Mall, Dillards .   (I hope they didn't close that Dillard's).  I NEVER leave Vegas without going to all of the Dillard locations ( Galleria, Strip, Meadows).  They closed the one on Maryland Parkway.  Did another Dillard's open near Summerlin or Aliante?  Seems that I recall hearing about a new location.  I will remember to PM you.



Lol ilong at taking a dose. 
Seriously, it's crazy! I finally have my products for hair, face and body down. But Onhergrind09 has me thinking about those raspberry ketones and smoothies. Lol. Then I check out vitacost and the inner pj has resurfaced.
Yea, his office is a couple blocks from meadows mall. The mall that was supposed to be in summerlin has not happened  have no idea about aliante, that's waaaay too far for me.  And if you go key me know what you think, he's a real character  lol


----------



## ilong

I was concerned that I wasn't as "regular" as I when I first started taking chlorella (see post #6085 on this thread).  I had become even more concerned over the last couple of days, until I decided to scan older posts in this thread.   I am so glad that I did. I discovered other users experienced the same reduction in frequency and magnitude of BM after taking chlorella for some weeks.   Check out some of the posts on pages 101-103.  

I was very glad to read those posts - as I feared something wasn't right but I didn't want to stop taking the chlorella.  

So ladies this is an experience you may have with chlorella - so beware.  

I plan to go back and read all of the earliers pages of this thread just in case I experience other transitions.


----------



## Kilacurlz

I received my tub of chlorella powder today.  I can't wait to add it to my green smoothie.  I'm just worried about the taste and potential side effects.  

Has anyone noticed any differences between using the powder and using the supplements?  I've started experiencing nausea and bloating in the last day or so with the capsules that I'm hoping isn't made worse by switching to powder.


----------



## Wenbev

Kilacurlz said:


> I received my tub of chlorella powder today.  I can't wait to add it to my green smoothie.  I'm just worried about the taste and potential side effects.
> 
> Has anyone noticed any differences between using the powder and using the supplements?  I've started experiencing nausea and bloating in the last day or so with the capsules that I'm hoping isn't made worse by switching to powder.



Kilacurlz I only use tablets but it sounds like you are experiencing the detox symptoms. What dosage are you taking? You may need to cut back especially if you haven't had a bowel movement recently. And welcome if we haven't already :grin:


----------



## ilong

Kilacurlz - I haven't used the powder yet - but I did increase my dosage. 
I had been bloated and "inconsistent" all week. I finally got some "relief" today. But I never experienced any nausea. 

ITA 2/ @Wenbev - watch your dosage. Everything I have read suggests starting with small dosages and gradually increase.


----------



## Kilacurlz

Wenbev said:


> Kilacurlz I only use tablets but it sounds like you are experiencing the detox symptoms. What dosage are you taking? You may need to cut back especially if you haven't had a bowel movement recently. And welcome if we haven't already :grin:[/QUOTE]
> 
> I haven't figured out the mention thingy so I'll quote you.  :)  Thank you for the welcome!  I think I'm taking around 6g but I'm not sure.  I need to keep track.  I also recently added wheatgrass to my green smoothie I drink everyday so I guess it could be that rather than the chlorella supps.  I experienced detox at the lower dosage when I first began taking it but it was very slight and didn't last long.  I'm always regular.  Actually because of a medical condition I'm more than regular and the chlorella has in fact stabilized that.  TG!


----------



## Wenbev

Kilacurlz girl you need to slow down! Lol! And lol at being regular! Definitely drop your dosage down to at least 3 or 4g.  break it up if you can into 2 doses.  This helped another of our green girlfriends lol a couple posts up.  you have to give your body time to adjust and get rid of all the junk.  I suggest slowly increasing after the initial detox symptoms have subsided. And when you do increase take it a gram or two at a time.  Make sure youre using the proper measuring spoons for the correct dosage too! I hope this helps and please keep us updated!


Off topicThe mention thingie is a breeze, you just use the "at" symbol before the person's handle. Just like facebook


----------



## Kilacurlz

Wenbev lol

I will do as you suggest.  I've just kinda been popping supplements whenever I think about it which may be back to back if I've forgotten when I last took it.  :l  Not such a good idea because I may in fact be taking much more than 6g tbh...  so now that I can easily measure the powder I'm going to take .5 tsp (2g) twice a day in my smoothie to break up the dose a little better.  Hopefully that will help.

Thanks for your suggestion!


----------



## Wenbev

Lol Kilacurlz you are welcome! Hope it works


----------



## gn1g

chlorella is my cure all get well asap supplement.  I  would take it everyday but the side effects are too much.  Not only does it thicken your hair and grow it like nothing else it will also put hair on your chin.


----------



## Wenbev

gn1g said:


> chlorella is my cure all get well asap supplement.  I  would take it everyday but the side effects are too much.  Not only does it thicken your hair and grow it like nothing else it will also put hair on your chin.



gn1g What dosage and how long did you take chlorella to notice the hair growth and unwanted hair?


----------



## gn1g

Wenbev if I take 1 pill I notice the growth within 2 days.


----------



## ilong

gn1g - my experience may be similar - just not as fast.  Last Saturday, I removed the thick "mane" of hair from my neck.   Little Hairs were back by Wednesday.   

My growth probably was hampered due to not taking Chlorella for a couple of days last week waiting on a shipment - but I resumed on Friday.  
I hope it is working as fast and well on the hair on my head.
I'm taking 1000mg Vitamin Shoppe brand.  

 I also purchased the NOW brand but I regret doing it now after  reading several pages of the initial posts in this thread.   It appears the CGF (Chlorella Growth Factor) is very important in terms of realizing benefits.   The NOW brand doesn't indicate whether or not it has CGF or not.   One would think that if it did - it would be listed and advertised.


----------



## ilong

@JFemme, @Seamonster, @DarkJoy, @lwilliams1922

Are you still taking chlorella? Any updates?

It appears some of the original posters luckiestdestiny, @babydollhair, @diomoness, @Jade21) on this thread are no longer active. 

Also, earlier posts mentioned Jarrow brand chlorella haveing a CGF of 954mg!!! I don't see this particular product anywhere? Has any active user purchased this? I think the highest I saw was 531mg.


----------



## Seamonster

ilong I am still taking chlorella. This is what I use as my multi vitamin. I do tumeric mask on my face and body; tumeric  thins body hair. 

I do get increased energy, and my hair seems to be growing in thickly. I just take 1 teaspoon and I am not green. When I first started I did have constipation, but with continued use I love this supplement.


----------



## gn1g

ilong chlorella thickensand grows hair faster than any supplement or topical treatment that I know of, it also heals my body better than any antibotic or meds I've ever taken.  It is my number 1 supplement. It's a wonderful body regulator.  The only other thing about chlorella is that it turns my skin a funny shade, almost a dull ashen shade darker but that shade disappears a couple days after discontinued use.

I love it but I am not willing to make the trade for facial hair.


----------



## Wenbev

ilong said:


> @JFemme, @Seamonster, @DarkJoy, @lwilliams1922
> 
> Are you still taking chlorella? Any updates?
> 
> It appears some of the original posters (luckiesdestiny, babydollhair, @diomoness, Jade21) on this thread are no longer active.
> 
> Also, earlier posts mentioned Jarrow brand chlorella haveing a CGF of 954mg!!! I don't see this particular product anywhere? Has any active user purchased this? I think the highest I saw was 531mg.



ilong I think vitacost sells that brand too. Off to  investigate!


----------



## ilong

Wenbev - cool.   I searched but I could have missed it.

luckiestdestiny (OP)  is still active on the site.  I think she is online NOW - so I am putting out a bunch of shout outs (mentions)  for her to come back to this thread and all her chlorella expertise .

luckiestdestiny - come on back!!!


----------



## Wenbev

gn1g said:


> ilong chlorella thickensand grows hair faster than any supplement or topical treatment that I know of, it also heals my body better than any antibotic or meds I've ever taken.  It is my number 1 supplement. It's a wonderful body regulator.  The only other thing about chlorella is that it turns my skin a funny shade, almost a dull ashen shade darker but that shade disappears a couple days after discontinued use.
> 
> I love it but I am not willing to make the trade for facial hair.



gn1g what brand did you use?  Just curious.


----------



## ilong

@gn1g - I haven't experienced the thick and long hair benefit yet (I've only started retaking chlorella since January) but I am hoping and praying to realize those benefits real soon. 

Chlorella (and spirulina) has so many benefits - I can't see myself stopping them. Pre-chlorella I have to manage neck and facial hair - so for me there is no change. I just want the growth to move due NORTH and rest on top of my head.

And my skin - OMG - it is FANTASTIC and incredibly soft. I find myself carressing by face and legs frequently. Wait until God sends my Prince - whew - will he have a treat


----------



## gn1g

Wenbev Sun Chlorella 

http://www.sunchlorella.com/


----------



## DarkJoy

Funny I was just looking at my chlo bottle (I took tablets). I havent taken them in a loooong time and know I should! I'm just terrible at taking pills or supplements everyday. I forget and then just fall off. 

I was doing really well on them in general. Pretty much killed my allergies.


----------



## ilong

babydollhair said:


> Right, yayaema is good. I thought i read that the china chlorella was inferior to japanese or yayaema chlorella, but i just tried to google and didnt see that. ;/ Eitherway Yes yayaema is the bomb!
> 
> I actually do have *jarrow brand powder* too! im a fiene lol, i haven't opened it but it has *241 mg* of cgf for every two grams, compared to my *source naturals one, that has 531 mg* per 3 grams? Once im done with jarrows looks like i will be going back to source naturals!


 


babydollhair said:


> I am steadfast source naturals is the best brand i have tried, i posted this because someone might find it beneficial.
> 
> fyi-Jarrow has a large container that has the most cgf i have seen in any product. Look
> 
> Chlorella Growth Factor (CGF)    950 Milligrams!!! I seen this on vitacost, but have never tried it.
> 
> Description
> 100% Pure Chlorella
> Rich in Chlorella Growth Factor, RNA, DNA and Chlorophyll Jarrow Formulas® Yaeyama Chlorella is a subspecies of Chlorella vulgaris, a single-celled, fresh water algae. Yaeyama Chlorella is grown in the environmentally pristine coral reef region of Japan's Ishigaki Island using mountain spring water, tropical sunshine and food grade nutrients.
> Yaeyama Chlorella cell walls are broken by high impact jet-spray drying that pulverizes the algae wall for increased absorption of its vital nutrients.
> 
> Yaeyama Chlorella offers rich amounts of chlorophyll, Chlorella Growth Factor (CGF is high in RNA/DNA), proteins, beta carotene, B vitamins and various minerals. The phytonutrients in Yaeyama Chlorella support healthy cell growth and development and promote detoxification, especially heavy metal excretion.
> 
> Yaeyama means richer, flavorful and more nutritious chlorella!
> 
> Supplement Facts
> Serving Size: 1 Teaspoon (5 gr)
> Servings per Container: 200
> Amount Per Serving    % Daily Value
> Calories    25
> Calories from Fat    5
> Total Fat    0.5 gr    1%
> Saturated Fat    0 gr    0%
> Total Carbohydrate    1 gr    0%
> Dietary Fiber    0 gr    0%
> Protein    4 gr
> Vitamin A (from Beta-Carotene)    2010 International Unit    40%
> Vitamin C    5 Milligrams    8%
> Thiamin (B1)    80 micrgrams    6%
> Riboflavin    0.3 Milligrams    15%
> Niacin (B3)    1.3 Milligrams    6%
> Vitamin B6    130 micrgrams    6%
> Vitamin B12    0.7 micrgrams    12%
> Magnesium    17 Milligrams    4%
> Manganese    0.3 Milligrams    15%
> Iron    4 Milligrams    20%
> Potassium    69 Milligrams    2%
> Yaeyama Chlorella     5 gr    *
> Chlorophyll    215 Milligrams    *
> *Chlorella Growth Factor (CGF)    950 Milligrams    **​*Daily value not established.


 
Posts 132 and 134 on this thread


----------



## ilong

DarkJoy - Welcome back!!   if you decide to consistently take your chlorella please keep us updated.


----------



## Wenbev

ilong you are too funny!


----------



## ilong

Kurlee said:


> google chlorella bloating. There's lots on it. Try it. It may not happen to you.


 
Kurlee - I am the new "chlorella whale"  .  I have been relatively thin all of my life and never had any stomach fat.  Well - thanks to the adjustment and detox period of chlorella - I have an "inner tube" circling my waist.   I am ok (for now) with it as I know it will pass.   I am increasing my intake from 6g to 9g daily so I know my body is adjusting.


----------



## ilong

Wenbev - did you find the chlorella with the 950mg of CGF?  I didn't see it.
I think I am going to order the Source natural with the 531mg of CGF.  I have to reach my goal (BSL/BSB/MBL) by May - so if chlorella can help me to do that - while keeping me healthy - I am all for it.   

Since my appetite has been reduces - I'll "claim" that the money I save on food is subsidizing my chlorella purchases


----------



## Wenbev

ilong I wasn't able to find much on CGF. I'm looking at
my bottle of source naturals yaeyama chlorella which states 354mg per 2g of chlorella. Jarrow yaeyama states it is high in CGF but doesn't give an actual number in their label


----------



## Kilacurlz

I use Jarrow brand powder from vitacost now.  I only need one tsp to get 4g of chlorella.  I used the powder for the first time yesterday.  So far so good..

Eta I don't mind the face hair.  Lol. Already had it.  I'm off to google tumeric masks though.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

I'm active. Still going strong. I occasionally forget to re order and have to wait a week or two but mostly I'm on Chlorella. My skin is doing really well and youthful and my hair is thick as all get out. Right now I'm working on evening the last 2 inches -3 inches and I've debated between just growing it to hip then cutting or cutting and then growing. I'm thinking the latter. I've trimmed like crazy to grow out layers in the last year and a half and I'm almost there but no cigar.


----------



## kimpaur

Been taking Source Naturals Chorella (powder) for about 4 or 5 days now. I do about 3g, once a day. So far I've noticed it does help with my mood, I'm also slightly less lazy about getting things done. Also (*MAY BE TMI FOR SOME WARNING)* 
Also, my period started yesterday and I've noticed that I've had very slight cramps  , but the "mild laxative " (which coincidentally didn't kick in until that day of all days erplexed )effect kind of ruined it for me because I kept having to get up in the middle of the night to poop  and my stomach was _*burning*_ . Also, my blood flow seems to be more...steady? Like at points through out the day when I go to the bathroom I notice it kind of flow out, whereas usually its much more heavy and rushing.Its like its at a comfortable pace.Also, I have yet to see my usual blood clots.
 It's too early to say, but so far I'm really liking Chlorella.


----------



## Wenbev

Speaking of cycles, I have always had short cycles 5day-ish that were very heavy, like change a pad/tampon every 90 min heavy and now three days, no pms, no cravings and much lighter flows. I'm a chlorella lifer!


----------



## Onhergrind09

I've missed this thread and all you guys who contribute regularly!  I'm glad to see some old faces back and some new faces as well.

My update: I'm still taking 4g/day split into 2 doses, am & pm.  It's made a world of difference, it seems that the acne issue is slowly subsiding, and my body is better able to handle the chlorella.  Thank goodness, cause at 25, I'm too old to start having skin issues.

Now Wenbev, for those recipes I promised.  The way I make my smoothies is to achieve 2 goals, 1) Under 400 calories 2) As much nutritional content as I can pack in.  Keeping that in mind, the only liquid I put in my smoothies is water.  You can put milk or greek yogurt, but I find that using those two items pack on unnecessary calories and either don't make that much of a flavor difference and in the case of greek yogurt, it does not really mix well with chlorella, the flavors are not at all complimentary.    

My smoothie recipes are pretty much the same except for the fruit which I change out as suits me. My smoothies consist of:
-1 cup of water
-1 scoop of whey protein
-1 scoop of chia seed powder (another super food)
-_____ grams of chlorella
-2 cups of frozen fruit (any fruit of your choosing)

Blend all the ingredients in a high quality blender, (I love my Blendtec).  Then decide whether or not you like the consistency, if you think it's too thick, add in more water and then blend the mixture again.

A few things:
1) I find that the mixture can stay in the fridge for 4-5 days when you place it in a well sealed container
2) I think frozen fruit works much better than fresh fruit, you don't have to buy it frozen, you can buy it fresh, put it in a freezer bag, then freeze it
 3) Any food that you can eat raw can be put into your smoothie depending on your taste preference, sometime I'll through some veggies in there like kale & spinach (I don't do it often cause I feel like the chlorella as as much green as I need)
4) To sweeten your misture use sweeter fruits like carrots (the one thing that doesn't need to be frozen to work well), grapes, dates, ect.

I hope that helps , the pic below are the product  use in my smoothie.


----------



## Wenbev

Onhergrind09 Thank you so much! I am adding on to my grocery list right now. Seriously! I always read about these smoothies people make. I tried one years ago and it was so nasty the only thing that made it taste edible was to add sweetness and I knew it was no longer healthy. Do you feel full drinking them? That's another problem I have. 
I will investigate the chia seeds, I have heard good things about them. 
Off topic, how did you do on your exam? I hope well!

-wendy


----------



## Onhergrind09

Wenbev, you and me both! I used to got through the trouble of making green smoothies only to taste them realize they tasted like crap and have to put 2tbsp of sugar in them totally defeating the purpose.  I've found the way to get around that is to add enough sweet fruit to balance out the green stuff which 2 cups of fruit will sufficiently do.

I find that smoothies definitely help keep me full (the chia seeds really help).  But, since I'm taking it in 2 doses (i.e. 200 calories a pop) I find that it fils me up just as much as any snack would and probably has a wider array of nutrient then any snack I could consume.  When I was taking the entire dosage at once, it kept me full for an entire 3 hours.  

Exams went well, thanks for asking.  However, studying for midterms makes me realize I've got to get on my game now so that I don't repeat what I did this time around i.e. pulling all nighters back to back like a crazy person, smh.


----------



## ilong

luckiestdestiny said:


> I'm active. Still going strong. I occasionally forget to re order and have to wait a week or two but mostly I'm on Chlorella. My skin is doing really well and youthful and my hair is thick as all get out. Right now I'm working on evening the last 2 inches -3 inches and I've debated between just growing it to hip then cutting or cutting and then growing. I'm thinking the latter. I've trimmed like crazy to grow out layers in the last year and a half and I'm almost there but no cigar.


 
luckiestdestiny - _*WELCOME BACK TO YOUR THREAD*_  

Now I have an opportunity to thank you for all the great info you provided in this thread.   I plan on reading all of the posts (it will take me a while) but I will  do it.   
Your posts are a great guide and source of information.  So your hard work was not in vain.   Who knows maybe some of the other earlier posters in this thread will return.  It would be phenomenal to see progress pics and read updates from indfividuals who have consistently take chlorella over the years. 
Do you recall if you ever saw progress pics of jade21 "2 inches per month"?  That seems like a tremendous amount of growth - but anything is possible - never say never.   
Frankly if I get 1" per month and retain it - I would over-achieve my goal and that would be OK with me!


----------



## ilong

Onhergrind09 - if you don't mind - I think I am going to try your smoothie recipe also.   I will go shopping for the ingredients this weekend and hopefully I can start Monday.


----------



## Kurlee

ilong said:


> Kurlee - I am the new "chlorella whale"  .  I have been relatively thin all of my life and never had any stomach fat.  Well - thanks to the adjustment and detox period of chlorella - I have an "inner tube" circling my waist.   I am ok (for now) with it as I know it will pass.   I am increasing my intake from 6g to 9g daily so I know my body is adjusting.



glad i'm not the only one. My bloating was so extra. Growing all this extra stuff on my body. It was so weird.


----------



## ilong

kimpaur - welcome to the thread!   Sounds like you have started to realize some of the effects/benefits of chlorella already.   I seem to recall reading  (LHCF posts, or other sites)  users experiencing an improved monthly cycle.
It seems the term TMI is used frequently with chlorella updates.  
Please keep us updated on your experiences and progress.


----------



## Onhergrind09

ilong, go for it and let me know how it works out for you .


----------



## Kilacurlz

I didn't take any before pics so I can't show it BUT I just noticed growth I think could be from chlorella.  I rollerset my hair yesterday so I thought I'd check.  My hair in front went from the bottom of my bottom lip to the bottom of my chin in about a month.  I didn't check the back which is past my shoulders.  And I have no idea if that's definitely  due to the chl because I've completely changed the way I eat for health overall, so it could be anything.  But I thought I'd share.  I *think* that's pretty good growth for that period of time, but idk.


----------



## Kilacurlz

Here's my smoothie recipe...  

1 banana or 2 extra small bananas
Handful spinach or kale
10 cherry tomatos
2 large handful blueberries
6 blackberries
2 level scoops whey protein powder (switching to soy when I run out to further transition to vegan)
Scoop greens superfood powder (from gnc)
Scoop wheatgrass powder (gnc)
2 tsp (8g) jarrow chlorella powder
1 cup silk soymilk 

I divide this into two gnc shake/smoothie containers and add water to the top.  Use my gnc mixer to mix each container until smooth.  If I use spinach I can't really taste anything but blueberries and bananas but there's a stronger vege taste with kale.  I've been doing this mix without the green superfood powder, wheatgrass and chlorella powder for about 6 months and with those three for a few days.  

This makes two smoothies.  I drink one or two a day to replace meals/snacks.  If I plan to drink two a day I decrease the chlorella.


----------



## Onhergrind09

I'm currently at 4g/day and I want to increase my dosage starting Monday, now the question is, should I increase by 1g or by 2g? I will continue to break my consumption into 2 servings and remain at the dosage for 2 weeks to make sure my body has acclimated.


----------



## ilong

Kilacurlz - CONGRATULATIONS on your growth.  I would guess it was approx 1/2 to 3/4 inches??  What is your goal length?  (sorry, if you've already mentioned)

Thank you (and Onhergrind09) for sharing your smoothie recipes.  I hope to make my first smoothie tomorrow.  I have to go to Sam's club and pick up a few things first.  I want to keep it simple otherwise I may start lapsing and then give up.   I am going to crush my chlorella tablets up to use until I decide on which chlorella powder I am going to purchase.


----------



## Wenbev

Onhergrind09 I would increase by two since you are still splitting up your dosage. 
Kilacurlz are you taking any other supplements? I was able to get an inch the last time I did a henna. But this time around, I'm thinking maybe 3/4


----------



## Kilacurlz

ilong I just had to measure after seeing your post.  Lol It's a little over an inch!  That's really surprising for the winter for me as typically it grows only about .25-.5 during that season and a little faster when it's warmer.

Wenbev I have taken biotin which has never aided in growth for me and that women's Alive multi, that I just started a couple weeks ago.  I have also taken msm a few times in the last month but none of these everyday unfortunately.  Now more consistently, every 2 weeks for about 3 months I've been doing amla and brahmi hair treatments (masques not rinses).  I love those powders!

Anyway this growth could very well be due to any one or a combination of all those.

I bc'd in August of 2011 down to an inch with several trims since and my goal is wl stretched.


----------



## Wenbev

Kilacurlz Ive been thinking about Ayurvedic powders but since I've been wearing my hair straight since last September, I haven't had an opportunity. I will give them a try during the summer. Do you just mix the powders with water or tea?


----------



## Kilacurlz

Wenbev I just mix them with water and a little vatika oil.  I had this little frizzy section in the front of my hair I thought this would correct and it did!  It now curls like the rest of my hair.  I will never stop using these powders unless I start to experience a negative side effect. They're just that great for my hair!


----------



## Wenbev

Kilacurlz said:


> Wenbev I just mix them with water and a little vatika oil.  I had this little frizzy section in the front of my hair I thought this would correct and it did!  It now curls like the rest of my hair.  I will never stop using these powders unless I start to experience a negative side effect. They're just that great for my hair!



Kilacurlz Okay! You got me! I love to henna so I guess I may have to add the powders into my bimonthly wash routine somehow. The inner pj has resurfaced!!! I see the Hesh brand at the Indian market all the time. What brand do you use?


----------



## Kilacurlz

Wenbev I use hesh brahmi and amla which rinse really easily for me, and less regularly hesh shikakai and neem.  I'm not sold on the latter two yet because they're too difficult to rinse out and I haven't really noticed any benefits from use.


----------



## Kilacurlz

Dup post, oops


----------



## Jewell

Still taking my chlorella. Gonna start making some smoothies with chlorella and spirulina powder, although currently I just use tabs/capsules. Excited to try some of the recipes you ladies posted!! Thanks much!


----------



## Just11412

i'm too lazy to look through the whole thread. lol. but has anyone been experiencing any breakouts from taking the chlorella? like dry skin patches.


----------



## nc cutie

I have! I thought i just need to exfoliate!


----------



## Just11412

nc cutie thanks for responding. i thought i had read something about taking chlorella and the dry patches being a form of the body detoxing.   i have been exfoliating and moisturizing more. and that seems to be helping. i'll get the random dry patches and they go away with no marks.   i mean i really want to stick with this but if I start getting more or in other places besides my legs (like if it moves up my body). I may have to stop. i'm hoping with drinking more water, cleaning up my diet, exfoliating and moisturizing it will help.


----------



## Wenbev

Just11412 said:


> nc cutie thanks for responding. i thought i had read something about taking chlorella and the dry patches being a form of the body detoxing.   i have been exfoliating and moisturizing more. and that seems to be helping. i'll get the random dry patches and they go away with no marks.   i mean i really want to stick with this but if I start getting more or in other places besides my legs (like if it moves up my body). I may have to stop. i'm hoping with drinking more water, cleaning up my diet, exfoliating and moisturizing it will help.



I have not had any dry spots, however that could possibly be a side effect of detoxing. How many grams of chlorella are you taking? Water intake? Any other supplements?


----------



## ilong

@Just11412 and @nc cutie

I haven't. But it could be because I am drinking water like a fish ( I am drinking my 4th 16oz glass of the day) and I apply my skin products almost every day (I skip Saturday and.or Sundays depending on schedule) Perhaps taking vitamin, HSN and/or oil pulling helps alsol

I think with the daily purging and excretions it is reasonable that skin can become dehyrated resulting in dryness.


----------



## Onhergrind09

I decided to read this thread all the way through, so far I've gotten to p.43, but it's so instructional I thought I'd encourage everyone else who wants to make chlorella a permanent part of their lifestyle to do the same, there are pearls of wisdom throughout this thread!


----------



## Just11412

thanks everyone for responding. 

it is actually not acne. its like just these small dry patches of skin. just on my legs and my arms. 

i'm definitely going to drink more water. and i am in the process of working on my diet (not eating meat, reducing the dairy and wheat).


----------



## Wenbev

Just11412 my bad on the acne, I wasnt paying attention,  I revised my post but definitely think you should up your water...


----------



## Just11412

^^ thank you. i'm definitely going to making sure i get my water in.


----------



## Onhergrind09

Muse said:


> Here's info about detox symptoms that I found. It's for another detoxing product but I thought the "Why?" would be helpful in understanding what's going on with our bodies when we detox.  http://www.myjuvanex.com/index.php?im=signs
> 
> 
> *Reactions* *Why?* *What to do?* *Tired, Fatigue, Sleepy, Drowsy*
> 
> Liver detoxification is activated. Body recovery/ repair is taking place
> Insufficient water consumed.
> 
> 
> Good sign. Continue
> Drink at least 8 glasses of water daily.
> *Increased Bowel Movement*
> 
> Detoxification effects in the digestive system.
> 
> 
> Good sign. Continue
> *Uneasy feeling in stomach, frequent expulsion of gas*
> 
> Detoxification effects in the digestive system.
> 
> 
> Good sign. Continue
> *Constipation*
> 
> Usually occurs when a fiber supplement is taken for the 1st time.
> Insufficient water causes fiber to swell in intestine and become dry and compacted.
> 
> 
> Follow the drink with another large glass of water and drink at least 8 glasses of water daily.
> If persists, take smaller dose more frequently, 1 scoop 4 times daily.
> *Urinate More Often*
> 
> Liver detoxification is activated.
> Stored toxines are directed to liver for processing. These are removed from body through urine.
> 
> 
> Good sign. Continue
> Drink at least 8 glasses of water daily to flush out toxins.
> *Headache*
> 
> Insufficient water consumed.
> Usually affect those with existing migraine problem.
> 
> 
> Drink at least 8 glasses of water daily.
> For severe case, reduce dosage to 1 scoop twice daily.
> *Coated tongue, mouth ulcer*
> 
> Liver detoxification is activated. Toxins are pushed out from internal to external.
> 
> 
> Good sign. Continue
> Drink more water.
> *Skin breakouts*
> 
> Liver detoxification is activated. Toxins are pushed out from internal to external.
> Those with existing skin problems such as eczeme or dermatitis are prone to experience skin reactions.
> 
> 
> Continue. Use mild topical cream to soothe breakouts. Drink more water.
> For severe case, reduce dosage to 1 scoop twice daily.
> If breakout persists after 7 days, continue with 1 scoop daily until skin is cleared.
> *Pain and aches*
> 
> Detoxification effects. Removal of toxins from storage sites causes discomfort.
> Usually affect those with acidic body.
> 
> 
> Continue. Conditions will improve.
> *Difficulty falling asleep at night*
> 
> Increased metabolism during detoxification process.
> 
> 
> Do not take night dose just before bedtime.
> *Nausea, Vomitting, Severe Diarrhea, Fever*
> 
> Usually affect those with weak liver.
> Intolerance to high fiber content or herbs.
> Dehydration
> 
> 
> Reduce dosage and drink at least 8 glasses of water daily.
> If persists, stop taking product.
> *No Significant Reactions*
> 
> Body is in good condition. Though effects may not be seen, general health status and body elimination system have been boosted.
> 
> 
> Continue. Product will help keep your liver and digestive system at peak efficacy.



I'm reposting this cause I thought it would help some of the newer ppl, reading this entire thread is one of the best things I've done on this forum


----------



## Just11412

Onhergrind09 thank you so much for the post. i appreciate it. i'm trying to make my way through the whole thread (its gonna take some time. i've made it to page 40, lol). 

the dry skin patches definitely look like when i had eczema. so i'm upping my water. 

i'm sticking with it totally.


----------



## Onhergrind09

Just11412- I'm still reading through the thread as well, I'm currently on p.69, but regardless of how long it takes I'm getting through all of it and I'm learning so much as I do. After all, why reinvent the wheel?

Update: my skin & body seems to be liking this 2 dose a day thing.  I'm currently taking 6g/day(today was my frist day, I'll stay here for 2 weeks).  I take it in the morning, on an empty stomach, and then follow up with breakfast 45min-1hour later and then I either take it immediately after I work out, or at 8pm as my last "meal".  

The way chlorella is regulating my appetite is amazing! Forgetting to eat is not something that's uncommon for me, however when I would eat after not eating all day, I would stuff my face because I was ravenous, but now my hunger rarely gets to that point.  

Also, I worked out today for the first time in a while and usually afterwards all I want to do is shower and sleep, I took chlorella after my workout and I feel tired but not in the overwhelmingly sleepy way that I usually do.

Not to speak to soon, but I also noticed some increased growth in the front portion of my hair, which grows much more slowly than the back.

I'm looking forward to having my skin not only clear up, but be luminous and for my nails to strengthen a bit since they have a tendency to split. 

But all in all even with the downsides, life with chlorella is golden enough for me to stick it out until I get the results that I want


----------



## Kilacurlz

Onhergrind09 thank you for your earlier post.  It sounds like I need to increase my water intake although I already drink a lot in order to improve this acne.  I have these painful cystic acne that when one goes away another pops up.  It sounds like this is detox so I hope the water will help.


----------



## Wenbev

Kilacurlz said:


> Onhergrind09 thank you for your earlier post.  It sounds like I need to increase my water intake although I already drink a lot in order to improve this acne.  I have these painful cystic acne that when one goes away another pops up.  It sounds like this is detox so I hope the water will help.



Whenever I would up my dosage in the beginning I would get those huge cystic ones on my back and neck. Not fun. I increased my water intake to about 100oz by drinking a full bottle (17 oz) of water before I got out of bed and drinking 5 more bottles throughout the day.


----------



## Kilacurlz

Wenbev said:


> Whenever I would up my dosage in the beginning I would get those huge cystic ones on my back and neck. Not fun. I increased my water intake to about 100oz by drinking a full bottle (17 oz) of water before I got out of bed and drinking 5 more bottles throughout the day.



Yes, I get those big, painful ones that make me look distorted...like your looking in one of those fun mirrors at a carnival!  Lol. It's bad and if water will help then water it is.  Gotta fix this and FAST!


----------



## Wenbev

Kilacurlz said:


> Yes, I get those big, painful ones that make me look distorted...like your looking in one of those fun mirrors at a carnival!  Lol. It's bad and if water will help then water it is.  Gotta fix this and FAST!



Kilacurlz how much are you taking again??


----------



## Kilacurlz

Wenbev I went from 6g down to 4g.  Since the acne didn't seem to get better I'm going back up to 6.  I figure if I'm gonna have them anyway I might as well keep taking the higher dose. Of course I was only back at 4g for a couple days so I didn't really give it a chance to clear up.  

I'm not really that concerned because I've always had problems with my skin (not quite like this though!) and I figure I probably have a lot of toxins my body is getting rid of.


----------



## Wenbev

Kilacurlz said:


> Wenbev I went from 6g down to 4g.  Since the acne didn't seem to get better I'm going back up to 6.  I figure if I'm gonna have them anyway I might as well keep taking the higher dose. Of course I was only back at 4g for a couple days so I didn't really give it a chance to clear up.
> 
> I'm not really that concerned because I've always had problems with my skin (not quite like this though!) and I figure I probably have a lot of toxins my body is getting rid of.



Sounds good Kilacurlz. Just watch out for constipation and whatnot. That usually tell you to back down. If you're regular go for it. And I love your profile pic


----------



## ilong

15% off vitamins and supplements - Vitacost 24 hour sale


----------



## Wenbev

ilong said:


> 15% off vitamins and supplements - Vitacost 24 hour sale



Woohoo, bought 5 bottles more! And I have 4 under my sink LOL


----------



## Kilacurlz

Wenbev said:


> Sounds good Kilacurlz. Just watch out for constipation and whatnot. That usually tell you to back down. If you're regular go for it. And I love your profile pic



Thank you!   I love yours too!

I will definitely watch out for that.


----------



## ilong

Wenbev - you are funny!!!  9 bottles of Chlorella stash.  
I considered purchasing the tablets but purchased the powder instead during the Vitacost sale.   I know I would not take 45-60 chlorella pills daily to get 9-12 grams of chlorella intake.   And add 30 more (other supplements) to that for a total of 75 to 90 tablets daily!!!!  No way - I would be setting myself up for failure. 

I want a high CGF and the best way for me to get it is through Source Natural powder (2 gram of Chlorella and 531 mg of CGF per serving.  One serving = 1 teaspoon.) - so I will have to learn how to manage the powder as a supplement.   Swansons has a CGF extract  - but it doesn't have all of the benefits that chlorella has.  Perhaps I will do a combo - green drink with powder once a day and tablets for my other doses.  

It would be helpful to know which is better: a low strength chlorella (i.e. 200mg) and high CGF (i.e. 354 mg) or a high strength chlorella (500mg) with a low CGF.  
Everything that I have read suggests that CGF is the most important factor in taking chlorella.

It would be great if Vitamin Shoppe and Now published what the CGF is in their 
respective chlorella


----------



## Wenbev

ilong said:


> Wenbev - you are funny!!!  9 bottles of Chlorella stash.
> I considered purchasing the tablets but purchased the powder instead during the Vitacost sale.   I know I would not take 45-60 chlorella pills daily to get 9-12 grams of chlorella intake.   And add 30 more (other supplements) to that for a total of 75 to 90 tablets daily!!!!  No way - I would be setting myself up for failure.
> 
> I want a high CGF and the best way for me to get it is through Source Natural powder (2 gram of Chlorella and 531 mg of CGF per serving.  One serving = 1 teaspoon.) - so I will have to learn how to manage the powder as a supplement.   Swansons has a CGF extract  - but it doesn't have all of the benefits that chlorella has.  Perhaps I will do a combo - green drink with powder once a day and tablets for my other doses.
> 
> It would be helpful to know which is better: a low strength chlorella (i.e. 200mg) and high CGF (i.e. 354 mg) or a high strength chlorella (500mg) with a low CGF.
> Everything that I have read suggests that CGF is the most important factor in taking chlorella.
> 
> It would be great if Vitamin Shoppe and Now published what the CGF is in their
> respective chlorella



ilong HAHA. I'm stocking up! I take 60 of those tablets daily but I split up into three doses.  I don't think I can handle the powder, i'll gag and waste it all. so I can go thru one bottle in 10.  That's the other reason I'm not upping past 12, it will be too expensive


----------



## Wenbev

ilong how do you plan to take the powder? in water, juice, applesauce, smoothie, etc??
Onhergrind09 I tried the smoothie without the protein and it was pretty good, it's a good way to get in more veggies and fruits.  I like those chia seeds! thanks again!


----------



## Just11412

skin issues have gone away. drinking more water and my body has adjusted to the chlorella.


----------



## ilong

Wenbev - I will decide what to mix the powder in once I receive it and get an idea of the taste.  I can assure you it will not be applesauce, as it is not sustainable - three times a day.

It will more than likely be some variant of juice, drink, etc.  I may even consider sprinkling it in foods - if I can mask the taste.


----------



## ilong

Just11412 - that is great news!   Improved skin is the one benefit I can see from taking all of my supplements.


----------



## Wenbev

ilong said:


> Wenbev - I will decide what to mix the powder in once I receive it and get an idea of the taste.  I can assure you it will not be applesauce, as it is not sustainable - three times a day.
> 
> It will more than likely be some variant of juice, drink, etc.  I may even consider sprinkling it in foods - if I can mask the taste.



ilong Let me know what you decide, I may try a small container of the powder. I just know that chlorella taste from the tablets are nigh onto disgusting if I bite one so I can only imagine what the powder taste would be like.


----------



## Kilacurlz

I don't mind the taste of the powder in my smoothies.  I feel as if the fruits and veges mask the taste.  I just taste bananas and blueberries.


----------



## ilong

Wenbev - I will definitely post updates.

Kilacurlz - thank you!   That is good to hear.  To be honest I was thinking about purchasing a "green" type of drink and added the powder to that.  
My schedule(s) will not allow me to make smoothies 2-3 times - maybe once a day on occassion.  Some ladies on another thread gave rave reviews about "Vibrance Drink" and it has chlorella in it already.


----------



## Kilacurlz

ilong I'm not sure about that one but Green Goodness by Bolthouse Farms has spirulina and chlorella, wheat grass and a lot more goodies and is very good.  I stock up on these for when I don't have time to make a smoothie or to top off my smoothie if I drink some but not all of it.


----------



## Saga

I started up taking Chlorella again, I use the now brand. I started off taking the powdered supplement because I heard it was more economical but honestly...once im done with this batch I'm gonna by it in the capsule form. This mixing it in with my juice things isn't working for me, the taste is too strong and bitter and makes me loathe taking it along with msm and hairfinity.


----------



## Kilacurlz

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> I started up taking Chlorella again, I use the now brand. I started off taking the powdered supplement because I heard it was more economical but honestly...once im done with this batch I'm gonna by it in the capsule form. This mixing it in with my juice things isn't working for me, the taste is too strong and bitter and makes me loathe taking it along with msm and hairfinity.



Have you tried it with a smoothie or only juice.  Mine mixes well with my smoothies but I'm afraid to try it with just juice.  I would dump it out if it's nasty.  I like it and also add wheatgrass, protein and a greens blend powders.  I can taste the vanilla from the vanilla whey protein powder a little but not really any of the other powders.  I wonder if it's because I also mix tomatos and kale with the fruit that the powders are masked...  I use jarrow chlorella.


----------



## Just11412

I'm a thug! I takes mine with just water, lol!

can't be sure if its the chlorella and spirulina but my hair does seem healthier.


----------



## Wenbev

ilong said:


> Wenbev - I will definitely post updates.
> 
> Kilacurlz - thank you!   That is good to hear.  To be honest I was thinking about purchasing a "green" type of drink and added the powder to that.
> My schedule(s) will not allow me to make smoothies 2-3 times - maybe once a day on occassion.  Some ladies on another thread gave rave reviews about "Vibrance Drink" and it has chlorella in it already.



Yes I've heard of the green vibrance.  Here's the website: http://www.vibranthealth.us/green-vibrance/product-pages/green-vibrance. It has 300mg/serving of chlorella.  I was going to purchase but when I read through what's in it, some of the ingredients I can't have so I had to pass.


----------



## Saga

Kilacurlz said:


> Have you tried it with a smoothie or only juice.  Mine mixes well with my smoothies but I'm afraid to try it with just juice.  I would dump it out if it's nasty.  I like it and also add wheatgrass, protein and a greens blend powders.  I can taste the vanilla from the vanilla whey protein powder a little but not really any of the other powders.  I wonder if it's because I also mix tomatos and kale with the fruit that the powders are masked...  I use jarrow chlorella.



I either mix it with naked juice, which is a lot thicker than regular juice. Or I take the powder straight and chase it with juice. I would love to blend it up but right now that's not convenient for me.


----------



## Kilacurlz

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> I either mix it with naked juice, which is a lot thicker than regular juice. Or I take the powder straight and chase it with juice. I would love to blend it up but right now that's not convenient for me.



I haven't tried the naked juice, but if you have some of the powder left, I recommend the Green Goodness by bolthouse.  It's pretty thick like a smoothie and I haven't been able to taste the powder in it.  I'm wondering if perhaps your powder has a stronger, more potent taste.


----------



## ilong

Kilacurlz - thanks for the tips.   I will look for Green Goodness - is it sold in regular groceries or only specialty stores?

DanceOnTheSkylines - Welcome to the thread.  I was hoping to see you over at this thread.  (I saw you post on another thread that you are taking chlorella)
Please keep us updated on your progress and what is happening with you and your chlorella intake.


----------



## Kilacurlz

ilong I don't know if you have a Kroger where you live but I get it in the section where they have their soy and almond milk.  I guess it's considered their natural food or organic food section.


----------



## MileHighDiva

They sell Bolt house Green Goddess in the refrigerated part of the produce section.  Near the refrigerated salad dressings etc.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Saga

ilong said:


> Kilacurlz - thanks for the tips.   I will look for Green Goodness - is it sold in regular groceries or only specialty stores?
> 
> DanceOnTheSkylines - Welcome to the thread.  I was hoping to see you over at this thread.  (I saw you post on another thread that you are taking chlorella)
> Please keep us updated on your progress and what is happening with you and your chlorella intake.



I'll try my best! I really just wanna finish this bottle so I can start taking the capsules. Let's hope I'll be consistent enough =]


----------



## Chocolate_Silk

Glad to see this thread come back to life!!! Ordered from Vitacost today. Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## Kilacurlz

I couldn't find time to prepare my smoothies for the day so I'm sipping on a bottle of green goodness with 4g chlorella added.  Can't taste it.  Also I'm taking 2g worth of the capsules to get my 6g.

Possibly TMI...

I don't want to speak too soon but I think this acne maybe trying to clear.  I haven't had a new one pop up for a couple days and the others appear smaller.  Got my fingers crossed.  Still in search of this great skin early posters in this thread raved about!


----------



## ilong

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> I'll try my best! I really just wanna finish this bottle so I can start taking the capsules. Let's hope I'll be consistent enough =]


 DanceOnTheSkylines
so we will keep checking on your status to help you stay consistent.  You do know this is the Chlorella support thread, right?


----------



## ilong

Alright now!!! chocolate Silk has checked back in on the chlorella thread. We will be anxious to hear of your progress also!!!


----------



## ilong

Kilacurlz - we are going to receive and believe that the acne that once was is no more!!! 

I am one of those "early posters" who commented on how great my skin is.  I still can't stop looking at it in the mirror.   .  I'm not vain - I am still trying to find the right word to describe my skin.   Some have said glow, but it seems beyond that.    Again, I want to continue to add that it could be a combination of all the supplements that I take,not necessarily just the chlorella.

Keep drinking that water Kilacurlz so you can tell us about your new "glow"


----------



## Saga

ilong said:


> DanceOnTheSkylines
> so we will keep checking on your status to help you stay consistent.  You do know this is the Chlorella support thread, right?



Haha yep, it certainly is! xD


----------



## classoohfive

I'm going to do what I did years ago and order some empty capsules to fill. I want to up my dosage but it's hard to take what I already do. Apple sauce works, but I can't be eating it all the time and taking it straight in water works I just hate the taste and end up skipping some days.


----------



## Wenbev

classoohfive said:


> I'm going to do what I did years ago and order some empty capsules to fill. I want to up my dosage but it's hard to take what I already do. Apple sauce works, but I can't be eating it all the time and taking it straight in water works I just hate the taste and end up skipping some days.



Where would you buy the capsules from? And how would you fill them? It sounds economical to buy the powder and capsules instead of the tablets.


----------



## classoohfive

Wenbev said:


> Where would you buy the capsules from? And how would you fill them? It sounds economical to buy the powder and capsules instead of the tablets.




I considered Amazon at the time but I think I found them in my little local health store place. IIRC, I wanted to see them in person to get an idea of how big the capsules would be and I think I purchased size 00. I just searched for _empty capsules_ on Amazon and found a bunch of bulk listings for various sizes. Vitacost.com has them too  You should check a local vitamin place or health store place if you're interested  

They have devices to fill them (there's some kits that come with a device and the capsules) but I just did it by hand. I measured my dosage in a small container and then scooped one end of the capsule in it, sealing it with another. I was able to see about how many pills would be 3 g (1 serving for my brand) and go from there... It took time to do it by hand because I was careful not to waste powder so I just filled a small baggie in one sitting.

I hate pills and capsules; however the ones I ordered were too small. I think it was 5 for 3g. They didn't bother my throat but once I upped my dosage and had to take a lot at one time I wished I had purchased a bigger size.

Edit: Vitacost has vegetable capsules if you don't want gel ones. I'm sure Amazon has them too.


----------



## ilong

Wenbev  - ditto classoohfive 

Various sizes/type can be purchased at:

vitamin shoppe
mountainroseherbs
iherb
vitacost
swanson vitamins
amazon


----------



## Wenbev

@classofive ilong thank  you I am going to check out the veggie capsules and the  capsule filler.  I think with the amount of chlorella I take, the tablets aren't as economical as am going thru a bottle with 600 tabs in 10 days.


----------



## Wenbev

Looky what I found! A capsule filler! I need to do a cost comparison to see if this makes sense with the additional cost of the capsules. 

http://www.capsuleconnection.com/


----------



## Onhergrind09

Checking in: I've been taking 6g/day this past week without any new issues.  I am still dealing w/ acne, but for the most part what was there is drying out, so I'm hopeful that my skin will not only go back to what it was, but even surpass that.  

I love that I do something great for my body every day, especially in light of the abuse that it usually takes .  I see myself taking this for life, I'm so excited about seeing how improved my overall wellbeing will be 4 months from now!


----------



## ilong

I just had another experience, which I will call a benefit, and which I think may be attributed to taking chlorella. 

Tonight for the first time in a couple of years I went dancing.  I danced quite a bit and the dances were very fast and high energy - a lot of turns and spins.  The last dance, just before I put on my coat to leave, was by far the most energetic.  As I put on my coat, it occurred to me that I was not wet with perspiration - and I had not perspired while dancing the entire night.  I did get warm but I did not perspire!!

It can only be the chlorella or spirulina - because I have been taking the my other supplements for quite some time and never had this type of experience.

I hope to go back dancing next week - so I will make confirm what I experienced tonight.  Once I do I will be one happy camper - to be able to be active and not drip with perspiration.


----------



## Kilacurlz

My acne is almost gone.  It's dried out quite a bit.  Now if these spots will go away, I'll be a happy camper.

Also weight has been falling off as well.  I've really changed my eating habits--trying to cut out meat completely.  Almost there!  Anyway the chlorella has really suppressed my appetite quite a bit.  I have 20 pounds to lose so this is great!


----------



## Kilacurlz

Acne is gone and no new cysts since I reupped my dose!  So hopefully this is the end of it.  For the acne that developed since I started the chlorella there are few marks.  In the past acne would always leave marks, so this is new.  I wonder if it'll make old ones go away.  If I could only be that lucky!

I'm up to 8g.  No problems so far.  I'll probably go up to 10 and stop there.  

Also still no sign of my colitis symptoms!  My doctor would have a fit if he knew the only "meds" I was taking is chlorella!


----------



## Wenbev

just checking in, kinda fell off the supplement train this weekend. I'm no longer green, which is weird.  I started back on everything I'm taking on Monday but still no green.   I'm thinking maybe for me my top off isn't 12g if it got out of my system so fast. I even feel like I'm detoxing again, two pimples on my cheek this afternoon.  Anyone have this issue after missing a couple days worth of chlorella?


----------



## Saga

Checking in~


----------



## Kilacurlz

Wenbev said:


> just checking in, kinda fell off the supplement train this weekend. I'm no longer green, which is weird.  I started back on everything I'm taking on Monday but still no green.   I'm thinking maybe for me my top off isn't 12g if it got out of my system so fast. I even feel like I'm detoxing again, two pimples on my cheek this afternoon.  Anyone have this issue after missing a couple days worth of chlorella?



When I was at 6g I stopped for about 4-5 days and I was still green.  I started back up and the acne did get worse and I was sluggish again as if I was detoxing again but I have steadily remained green since I don't know maybe 2-4 days after starting chlorella supps.  I wonder if the difference for me was I started the powder after that 4-5 day break.  I wouldn't think that would matter though.


----------



## ilong

Wenbev - YES!!!!  If I miss more than a complete day - I stop being green.   When I resume I detox again (lethargic, full feeling, etc.) and shortly after I am green again.  I just went green yesterday after missing 2 doses on Friday and 2 doses on Saturday.   I normally take 3 doses daily.   
This happened before when I had my colonoscomy test.


----------



## KiWiStyle

What brands are you ladies using.  I'm out looking for Chlorella today and I want to get the best.  I picked up NOW brand but I'm returning it for one of the yaeyama brands.


----------



## Kilacurlz

KiWiStyle I use jarrow yaeyama powder and I'm finishing up my vitacost yaeyama capsule.  I like both.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Kilacurlz said:


> KiWiStyle I use jarrow yaeyama powder and I'm finishing up my vitacost yaeyama capsule.  I like both.



I just bought NOW brand today but I'm unsure about it...the article says its a yaeyama Chlorella.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev

Kilacurlz I'mThinking its time to up that dose 

ilong I remember that now, that was about a month or so ago when you had that test.SMH I'm really irritated and I'm still not green.


----------



## Wenbev

KiWiStyle I'm using source naturals yaeyama. Take a look at the poll results to see which brands the original posters were using to help make a decision. There's chlorella and then there's yaeyama chlorella.


----------



## ilong

@KiWiStyle - I spent a couple of weeks researching and debating on which chlorella to buy next. My original purchase had been source naturals (non yaeyama). I ordered NOW brand because I was completely out - but I felt it would not be the final brand I decided on. It had higher mg per serving but the CGF was not stated. While waiting on that order I purchased Vitamin Shoppe 1000mg (from the retail store). 

Last week I ordered Source Natural Yaeyama Powder (CGF 531mg) which is approx 3g per serving (1tsp) I haven't received it yet and I won't start taking it until after I have completed the NOW brand and Vitamin shoppe Brands. CGF is suppose to be the KEY ingredient in chlorella which (supposedly) yields all of the suggested benefits. If this is true I expect a noticeable difference in benefits.

I will keep you posted. But I think if I were you starting off, I would purchase the yaeyama type chlorella and a brand whose CGF content is known. The last thing I want to do is take pills for the sake of taking pills. I want to see hair growth and super benefits. 

ETA: Here is  a pic of Source Natural Yaeyama Chlorella Powder I ordered.  Posted Chlorella Growth Factor (531mg)


----------



## KiWiStyle

ilong said:


> @KiWiStyle - I spent a couple of weeks researching and debating on which chlorella to buy next. My original purchase had been source naturals (non yaeyama). I ordered NOW brand because I was completely out - but I felt it would not be the final brand I decided on. It had higher mg per serving but the CGF was not stated. While waiting on that order I purchased Vitamin Shoppe 1000mg (from the retail store).
> 
> Last week I ordered Source Natural Yaeyama Powder (CGF 531mg) which is approx 3g per serving (1tsp) I haven't received it yet and I won't start taking it until after I have completed the NOW brand and Vitamin shoppe Brands. CGF is suppose to be the KEY ingredient in chlorella which (supposedly) yields all of the suggested benefits. If this is true I expect a noticeable difference in benefits.
> 
> I will keep you posted. But I think if I were you starting off, I would purchase the yaeyama type chlorella and a brand whose CGF content is known. The last thing I want to do is take pills for the sake of taking pills. I want to see hair growth and super benefits.
> 
> ETA: Here is  a pic of Source Natural Yaeyama Chlorella Powder I ordered.  Posted Chlorella Growth Factor (531mg)



Cool thanks fit the details!  Whole foods was out of the one you pictured so I'm going to a different whole foods to see if they have it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

Wenbev said:


> KiWiStyle I'm using source naturals yaeyama. Take a look at the poll results to see which brands the original posters were using to help make a decision. There's chlorella and then there's yaeyama chlorella.



NSA yaeyama seems to be the consensus, thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev

KiWiStyle NSA? I'll go with that's a typo lol. 

ilong it's definitely detox for me.   I'm going to change my name to Ms. Farty McFartster


----------



## KiWiStyle

Wenbev said:


> KiWiStyle NSA? I'll go with that's a typo lol.
> 
> ilong it's definitely detox for me.   I'm going to change my name to Ms. Farty McFartster



LOL, you're right Ms. Farty McFarster, NSA was a typo and blame auto correct...I meant SN, LOL!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

The other Whole Foods didn't sell the powder form of NS chlorella so I'm just going to use the NOW brand.  I am going on vacation Friday so I won't start my detox until next Tuesday or Wednesday.  Maybe when I get back my regular whole foods location will have it back in stock.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev

KiWiStyle LOL! Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## ilong

KiWiStyle - I'm not sure if pricing is comparable but I ordered online from Vitacost.com. 

Are you sure you want to start chlorella before going on vacation?  The uncertainity of how your body will re-act to detoxing, to what degree you will detox, going green , as well as general adaptation to the supplement is an unknown.  Not to mention the possibility of becoming Ms. Farty McFarster II


----------



## Shadiyah

man after reading through this thread I thought I finally found something that I use to take yrs ago that would take me through detox. and then I read that if you have something like lupus or ms that you should not take it because it will make our disease work over time. for now I will stick with the bamboo.


----------



## Wenbev

Shadiyah said:


> man after reading through this thread I thought I finally found something that I use to take yrs ago that would take me through detox. and then I read that if you have something like lupus or ms that you should not take it because it will make our disease work over time. for now I will stick with the bamboo.



Shadiyah Congrats on reading thru the thread! I've actually heard the opposite about chlorella interaction , maybe more research  might be called for.  I believe the OPs mother had lupus  was taking it as well.  I have graves disease which is another autoimmune disease like lupus and I'm doing well so far. We'll see for sure once I do labs in a couple weeks.


----------



## Wenbev

duplicate post


----------



## Shadiyah

Wenbev said:


> Shadiyah Congrats on reading thru the thread! I've actually heard the opposite about chlorella interaction , maybe more research  might be called for.  I believe the OPs mother had lupus  was taking it as well.  I have graves disease which is another autoimmune disease like lupus and I'm doing well so far. We'll see for sure once I do labs in a couple weeks.



Wenbev thanks... I have MS and my symptoms I have is easily aggravated by the littlest thing. I had to take another med because it made things worst for me. the extra twitches and all just not worth it. but was so looking forward to helping with my cholesterol lol. I am on a lot of meds so I can not take a chance but I will still ask my dr but it said not to take it no longer than 2 months.


----------



## Kilacurlz

Shadiyah and Wenbev

I also have an autoimmune disorder...two in fact and so far I'm thinking my ulcerative colitis is headed towards remission.  Fingers crossed..

My mother had MS and was on so many meds before she passed.  I've often wondered since I started taking chlorella if this might have been the answer for her.  My SIL also has MS and I might recommend chlorella to her.  "Unfortunately" she's married to a MD and not an OD so it'll probably be a no go for her.


----------



## Wenbev

Kilacurlz I'm so sorry to hear about your mom. I really think the chlorella has helped me emmensly. I don't feel tired like I used to, my spirits are up, joints don't hurt so bad. I have a DO instead of an MD, an Endo and a Chiro/Kinesiologist. The latter mentioned taking chlorella for another issue and the more I read about chlorella I knew it could possibly help/ease lots of things going on in this bod of mine.


----------



## KiWiStyle

ilong said:


> KiWiStyle - I'm not sure if pricing is comparable but I ordered online from Vitacost.com.
> 
> Are you sure you want to start chlorella before going on vacation?  The uncertainity of how your body will re-act to detoxing, to what degree you will detox, going green , as well as general adaptation to the supplement is an unknown.  Not to mention the possibility of becoming Ms. Farty McFarster II



No, I'm going to start when I return from vacation.  I don't want any flatulence problems or any other detox related problems for that matter.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kilacurlz

Wenbev thank you so much!

You just made me realize another benefit...I don't have joint pain anymore.  It was getting so bad in my toes, knees and wrists, but I only just realized after reading your post that the pain is gone!  The only other thing that's ever helped has been msm, and of course the few times I've been in remission.


----------



## Onhergrind09

I'm so into this thread that I have a webpage always open to it (currently on p. 103).  So far so goof, I'm at 6g/day, split into 2 doses/day.  I will up my dosage to 8/g day starting Sunday.  Taking chlorella has really encouraged me to take charge of me health and I see little improvements in all areas. Also, I've incorporated nettle tea as a daily drink and into a hair spritz & wash and I'm loving it!  I got the idea from luckiestdestiny, the OP and I'm so grateful b/c/ it's been a God-send!


----------



## Wenbev

Onhergrind09 What kind of results have you noticed since using nettle tea in your hair?  I ordered nettle tea from vitacost when they were doing their BOGO free. I've been drinking a cup daily for about two weeks. I always forget to use it as a final rinse since I've been wearing my hair straight since September. Once the heat kicks in here I'll go natural and incorporate the rinse more often.


----------



## ilong

Shadiyah
  I agree with Wenbev: I thought I had read  chlorella was suppose to help with lupus.  BUT, I totally understand your reluctance to take a chance.

Kilacurlz - sorry to hear about your Mom.  I hope that you continue to show improvement so that your  improved health will be send the  message to your SIL and her husband.  

I am very happy you all are seeing improvements in your medical challenges.  I hope those improvements continuously increase to the degree that the chaallenges are eliminated.  

KiWiStyle - glad that you are waiting. And have an absolute FANTASTIC vacation


----------



## ilong

Wenbev and Onhergrind09 - are we bonded mentally through this chlorella thread?    I just researched stinging nettle yesterday (even popped into Vitamin Shoppe to price) and made a decision to purchase some along with Blessed Thistle  on my next order from somewhere!   (Delivery services are loving me this week)  Now here you ladies are posting about it.  
Suppliers will need to offer group discounts if this continues.


----------



## Onhergrind09

Wenbev, I first have to preface that with any product, I  start out skeptical and if it lets me down the first time it rarely gets a second chance.  That being said, the nettle tea really performed.  I boiled a kettle full of water and let 3 tea bags seep in it for at least 20 min (mainly cause I had to wait for it to cool).  Then I put it into a spritz bottle, and after cowashing, I spritz it in my hair and let it air dry to 90%.  Detangling my hair is normally a situation, which is why I usually only detangle under running water with hair full of conditioner, but since my hair felt so soft I decided to give it a go.  It was a great success, my HS comb slid through my hair like a hot knife through butter.  It was such a success that I now add nettle tea to my daily hair spritz AND to my daily scalp serum.  

In terms of internal effect, I can't really gauge any since I've only been taking it for 1 weeks, but I figure an internal and external attack is the way to go. 

Btw, I saw the BOGO sale on vitacost, but I went to Whole Foods and found the same brand, organic and all for cheaper.  It's on sale this week, so if there's one near you, that might be worth looking into.  I'll attach a picture below.


----------



## Shadiyah

ilong said:


> Shadiyah
> I agree with Wenbev: I thought I had read  chlorella was suppose to help with lupus.  BUT, I totally understand your reluctance to take a chance.



ilong I am sorry there is a misunderstanding, I don't have lupus I have MS I was just mentioning what I could remember of autoimmune.


----------



## Wenbev

Onhergrind09 ilong LOL! this is too funny!  I actually bought the nettle tea like two months ago and forgot about it in the pantry.  I've been drinking the tea in the afternoons straight - no sugar or honey.  I was hoping that drinking it would be good bc I'm wearing my hair straight.  I will look out for that tea on my next WF run. The taste isnt bad, kinda mellow. 
Since starting chlorella, I have become much more health conscious as well.  I'm chugging chia seeds with water like a gangsta, chlorella 3x/day, black currant oil, hired a trainer, doing yoga 2x/week! its crazy


----------



## ilong

Shadiyah - I think the error was on my part so I am the one who should apologize.

Wenbev - your new health concious is a good thing.  I'm sure, years down the road, you will be glad that you did.


----------



## ilong

I think (and pray) that I have just been blessed with another benefit of taking chlorella and/or spirulina. I typically have daily pain in my knees and legs. I've had anthroscopic surgery three times and need another surgery.

As I posted earlier I danced (something fierce) last weekend and I did notice that I was not winded, tired, sweaty or in pain. I should have at least been in pain because of the twisting, spins, not having danced in a while, etc. (not to mention the 4 inch heels )but I wasn't. So what I've noticed this week is I have had *NO PAIN* whatsoever in my knees or legs!!! 

You have to understand, the severity of my (*PAST*) pain (yes I am claiming healing) - it would be so intense I could not sleep, would wake up in the middle of the night crying, swelling,etc. I try my best not to take vicodin but at times the pain was so severe I had to. Three weeks ago - I could not lift one of my legs to get out of bed or walk up the stairs!! I had to literally lift it with my hands. And to be able to DANCE like I did much less go dancing at all is a significant improvemt. 

I will continue to observe my progress - if it continues I am going to order another supply of chlorella. My plan is to never be without it. 
Two weeks ago I increased my intake to 9-10g daily. Next week I plan to increase to 11-12g daily. My goal is 15g daily. Also, I have been taking "chlorella" not the yaeyama chlorella which is claimed to be the best chlorella yielding the highest benefits. I just received my order of yaeyama but I won't take it until I finish the "chlorella" that I currently take. I want to monitor any changes.

Wow - with cell renewal attributed to chlorella ,then hair growth should certainly be one of the benefits. I have been taking it consistently for two months and just started to experience "pain free" joints. So hopefully I will start to experience even more benefits, including hair growth, soon. 

P.S. Yes I know someone with my knees should not have been in heels much less 4 inch heels but you all know how it is when you are trying to get your "diva" on. Especially if you have not been out for a while. 


P.S.S. @Lovingmywaves12 - come back in here!!! I miss you!!!!!


----------



## Wenbev

ilong I am so happy for you! You know you were looking like you were walking barefoot in those heels!! LOL! 
Kilacurlz and I had mentioned the same thing - decreased to no joint issues hooray to that.  
And no more Ms. Farty McFartster for me! What a relief!


----------



## ilong

Kilacurlz - I want to have a plan on how to take the powder chlorella when I finish my tablets, so I purchased a bottle of the Green Goodness - green smoothie.  The drink is pretty good.  I added one teaspoon of the yaeyama chlorella powder to half of the green smoothie.  I was able to get it down - but it was a challenge.  

Also the powder did not mix or dissolve well in the smoothie, 
Kilacurlz -do you experience this? 

Think I'll try the naked juice next!   I need a plan.


----------



## Kilacurlz

ilong I just shake and haven't experienced the jarrow powder not mixing.  In fact I can't taste it at all.  I really like the green goodness.  I've tried a couple of the naked smoothies but I had an allergic reaction to one and got scared to repurchase.  They were very good though.

I should mention I haven't tried any other chlorella powders.  Could be I lucked out with both the brand and the batch.  Idk


----------



## ilong

Wenbev said:


> @ilong I am so happy for you! You know you were looking like you were walking barefoot in those heels!! LOL!
> @Kilacurlz and I had mentioned the same thing - decreased to no joint issues hooray to that.
> And no more Ms. Farty McFartster for me! What a relief!


 
@Wenbev - Yay for decreased joint pain. What??!!!!?????!! no more Ms. Farty McFartser??? What say we call you now???!!!!

you can call me JB because "I feel Good"!!!! 

BTW - I am sipping on a cup of nettle tea as I catch up on LHCF and it is deliccious. I am a tea lover so adding this to my regimen won't take any effort at all.


----------



## Wenbev

ilong  you have me laughing!!!  
Shoot, you can call me JB too! That 'ish was the worst. I was crop dusting at work for a week! LOL.
That nettle tea is great!


----------



## ilong

Wenbev "JB too" - it is


----------



## ilong

soonergirl, Jewell, Wenbev, Lovingmywaves12 (where the heck are you by the way???)  Kilacurlz, classoohfive, Lita

I cannot begin to tell you all how elated I am that I bumped this thread.  I also feel pretty stupid to have had these "powerhouse" supplements at my fingertips for so long and not take them

I am monitoring my lack of joint pain and still no pain.   I am galloping up and down stairs , something I have not been able to do for over 5 years  


I am trying to adapt to the powder.  It is a struggle.  

So if you ladies have any words of wisdom I would appreciate if you shared them.


----------



## Wenbev

I'm interested in finding out how to stomach the powder too. I will finish my 600 tab bottle in eight days since I upped my dosage to 14g. This 'ish is getting expensive $13 a bottle!


----------



## soonergirl

I'm here!! The powder is a struggle!! The spirulina powder is gag worthy as well!!!! These are essential to my good health.


----------



## Kilacurlz

What kind of powder is everyone taking?  I'm starting to think something's wrong with me since I like mine but I can't taste it.  Perhaps my senses are off, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## ilong

I just purchased two mini portable mixers.  One to mix products (skin, hair) and the other to mix drinks.  

Hopefully, I'll be able to make some concoction to add the chlorella to.  

Kilacurlz - I have the Source Naturals yaeyama and it is a VERY VERY DARK color GREEN.  I do envy you for being able to like yours and not taste it.
If ain't broke don't fix it!


----------



## Just11412

Kilacurlz said:


> What kind of powder is everyone taking?  I'm starting to think something's wrong with me since I like mine but I can't taste it.  Perhaps my senses are off, but I'm not complaining.



girl i thug it out and just take my powders with water. but then again i have a high taste tolerance i think.


----------



## Wenbev

Just11412 said:


> girl i thug it out and just take my powders with water. but then again i have a high taste tolerance i think.



I don't know how you do it.  Just the thought is making me gag.


----------



## ilong

"JB too"  (aka Wenbev) - Just11412 is my shero!!


----------



## Wenbev

ilong said:


> "JB too"  (aka Wenbev) - Just11412 is my shero!!



LOL ilong JB mine too


----------



## Just11412

^^ aww thanks you guys. i figured if i'm gonna do this ish, i'm gonna be gangsta about it. lol. but nah i never really was a water drinker (deep addiction to soda and juices). since i have been on the health and wellness journey water is pretty much all i drink.


----------



## Kilacurlz

ilong I had trouble mixing my powder in my green goodness smoothie today.  The smoothie was very cold.  Normally it's tepid when I mix.  Well it didn't mix well at all but clumped up.  This is the first time that has happened.  So I poured some in a gnc shaker and shook it up then shook up what was left in the bottle.  I'm gonna wait til both warm up a little and shake some more.  If I taste this stuff I know I'll be over it real quick.   I am not a thug!  Lol


----------



## classoohfive

Friday I went to the one and only health store we have (a small locally owned place) and luckily they still have the capsules. They're so small that I'm always surprised they have anything.  I haven't filled them yet. I couldn't take them this weekend because I had a seriously sore throat. The capsules aren't that big (size 00) but it was hard just getting water down. Just glancing at them, it looks like it'll be about 3 or 4 capsules for 3 grams. By the time I finish the bag I think I'll be ready for a larger dose and I'l try a slightly bigger capsule.


----------



## Wenbev

Just11412 said:


> ^^ aww thanks you guys. i figured if i'm gonna do this ish, i'm gonna be gangsta about it. lol. but nah i never really was a water drinker (deep addiction to soda and juices). since i have been on the health and wellness journey water is pretty much all i drink.



Agreed.  Since taking chlorella I've definitely increased my water intake. I was never a soda drinker but I drink about 100oz of water daily easily now.


----------



## ilong

@Just11412 - I am going to attempt to go gangsta' tonight. Juice, powder, juice. We'll see how big of a wimp I am. 

@Kilacurlz - that was my experience and yes the smoothie was cold when I added the chlorella powder. I know what you mean we all may become gangsta' before it's said and done. "The Chlorella Gangstas' " 

@classoohfive - I looked at the capsules in a local health food store and made mental note of them - so if I have to fill capsules then I will know that the store has them. Hope it won't be necessary.

I've compounded the issue by increasing my spirulina dosage. Now I have to purchase 1000mg spirulina caps - because there is no way I am trying to do that powder.  I hear it's worse than chlorella.


----------



## Just11412

we are all chlorella gangstas in our own way. . how ever you take it down doesn't matter as long as you take it down.


----------



## blackbarbie986

Ok, I've been seeing this thread pop up here and there but for some reason my mine was reading chlorophyll. Which is what I picked up on Sunday and have been taking since then. 

Guess I'll be making a trip to whole paycheck tonight. Needed to stop there anyway.


----------



## blackbarbie986

Let me go back to page 1 and really read this thread.


----------



## Wenbev

Welcome blackbarbie986 and keep us updated! You too can become a chlorella gangsta, whether its tablet or powder form! LOL


----------



## KiWiStyle

Wenbev said:


> I don't know how you do it.  Just the thought is making me gag.



I agree.  I tried taking the maca root straight gangsta style only chasing it with water after I saw the suggestion...I puked for ten minutes straight.  Never again.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev

KiWiStyle said:


> I agree.  I tried taking the maca root straight gangsta style only chasing it with water after I saw the suggestion...I puked for ten minutes straight.  Never again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



 you poor thing Oh the things we do.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Wenbev said:


> you poor thing Oh the things we do.



I finally tried it with my green smoothies and I barely tasted it so I'm guessing the same will be true for the Chlorella.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Onhergrind09

This past Sunday, I upped my dosage to 8g/dy. So far so good. I also decided to add in an equal amount of spirulina (even though its recommend to do a 2:1 ratio  of spirulina/chlorella).  Today was my first day adding in spirulina and the taste doesn't bother me since my shake pretty much masks it (though I think it has a stronger taste and smell than chlorella) but I'm undecided about whether I'm going to continue with it because of how thick it makes my drink.  I think I'll test it out for this week and then decide whether or not I want to continue with it.  

In other news I'm loving my nettle tea, I drink it every night, use it daily as part of my moisturizer and scalp serum and I use it as a rinse after washing or co-washing.


----------



## ilong

blackbarbie986 - Welcome to the chlorella thread - the place where the brave :gunner7:and not so brave "chlorella gangsta's"  hang out and support each other.

Please keep us posted on your progress.  You are right to this thread or as much as you can  - there is a wealth of information in the thread, especially from earlier posters.  Many of us recent posters have already enjoyed some of the majo benefits of this supplement and we hope you will too.


----------



## ilong

@KiWiStyle - so sorry about your "gangsta style" experience. Hopefully, the chlorella in your smoothie will be better. 

I am going to take my chlorella "gangsta style" in about 30 minutes. You all pray for me!

ETA: :210:I went gangsta' !! Took a slug of bolthouse green smoothie, teaspoon slug of chlorella and chased with 2 more slugs of bolthouse. Hopefully, I'm not jumpin' the gun - but I am going to (try) keep taking the powder like this and hopefully I'll adapt.


----------



## ilong

While reading up on spirulina and chlorella yesterday - I read something pretty interesting which supported my thoughts on the low quality of the Vitamin Shoppe (VS) brand chlorella.  

The article compared two types of chlorella -  Chlorella with fillers and chlorella reported to be as pure as possible.   A magnified picture of the chlorella stated to be of a lesser quality had tiny light colored specks, which the article identified as fillers.   The magnified picture of the chlorella stated to be of a purer quality was a solid dark colored green, similar to Source Natural yaeyama powered chlorella.  The picture of the chlorella with the specks  looks EXACTLY like the Vitamin Shoppe brand chlorella!!!  This is what is listed on the VS bottle as Other Ingredients:  Maltodextrin, croscarmellose sodium, sodium starch glycolate, stearic acid, pharmaceutical glaze, silicon dioxide, magnesium stearate.


----------



## KiWiStyle

ilong said:


> While reading up on spirulina and chlorella yesterday - I read something pretty interesting which supported my thoughts on the low quality of the Vitamin Shoppe (VS) brand chlorella.
> 
> The article compared two types of chlorella -  Chlorella with fillers and chlorella reported to be as pure as possible.   A magnified picture of the chlorella stated to be of a lesser quality had tiny light colored specks, which the article identified as fillers.   The magnified picture of the chlorella stated to be of a purer quality was a solid dark colored green, similar to Source Natural yaeyama powered chlorella.  The picture of the chlorella with the specks  looks EXACTLY like the Vitamin Shoppe brand chlorella!!!  This is what is listed on the VS bottle as Other Ingredients:  Maltodextrin, croscarmellose sodium, sodium starch glycolate, stearic acid, pharmaceutical glaze, silicon dioxide, magnesium stearate.



That's interesting.  I bought the NOW brand last week but haven't opened it yet because I had been in vacation.  I'm seriously considering returning it tomorrow for the Source Natural brand.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev

KiWiStyle said:


> I finally tried it with my green smoothies and I barely tasted it so I'm guessing the same will be true for the Chlorella.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I'll need to investigate the ingredients in those green drinks again.
ilong those machine gun smilies are the funniest ever!  
I always check the ingredients, a lot of times companies add soy and yeast, etc 
The source nat tablet bottle has chlorella nothing else


----------



## Onhergrind09

Wenbev, some questions, I know you're currently at 12g/day of chlorella.  how long have you been taking chlorella overall? How long do you plan to stay at 12g/day? Do you have any plans to drop doen your dosage? Thanks is advance for your responses to my questions


----------



## KiWiStyle

So excited!  I just called the Whole Foods that carry the Source Naturals brand powder and they received a shipment of it and its now in stock!  I'm going this afternoon to exchange the NOW brand I bought for SN and then start my detox today!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev

Onhergrind09 said:


> Wenbev, some questions, I know you're currently at 12g/day of chlorella.  how long have you been taking chlorella overall? How long do you plan to stay at 12g/day? Do you have any plans to drop doen your dosage? Thanks is advance for your responses to my questions



Onhergrind09 I've been taking chlorella since the beginning of September but religiously since November last year. I slowly increased my dosage to 12g by January. I originally decided to cap off at 12g because I thought that was a good place to stay and economically I was running thru a bottle with 600 tabs in 10 days. I never plan to decrease.
Unfortunately, two weekends ago, I missed several doses during that weekend and by that Monday I was no longer green. When I restarted chlorella I had detox symptoms all over again. I figured if the chlorella left my body that fast at the 12g I was currently taking, I needed to increase. So, last Monday I decided to increase to 16g and cap off there. I'm thinking I'll float in between 12g and 16g from now on.


----------



## Wenbev

So yeah, no bolthouse daily greens (too many ingredients I can't pronounce) or naked juice green machine (has spirulina and blue green algae) for me. I'm just going to stick to my tablets and call it good. Good lunch with the powder y'all.


----------



## JC-Junkie

Hello there, I would like to know whats the best chlorella available in the U.K ? Preferably in tablet form but any powder suggestions are also welcome !

TIA and HHG too =)


----------



## Wenbev

JC-Junkie said:


> Hello there, I would like to know whats the best chlorella available in the U.K ? Preferably in tablet form but any powder suggestions are also welcome !
> 
> TIA and HHG too =)



Any Europeans here to help answer??!!  There were a few Brit posters in the beginning of the thread and I believe they purchased thru iherb.com. The best advice I can offer is to start with yaeyama chlorella from Japan. Not China as their guidelines for quality are not as strict as the Japanese. Also read the first two or three posts of this thread if you cannot/do not chooses to read the whole deal as it provides good information.  Also the brand names by popularity are listed in the poll above. All of that should set you in the right direction for making a good choice! Please keep us updated!


----------



## KiWiStyle

Wenbev said:


> So yeah, no bolthouse daily greens (too many ingredients I can't pronounce) or naked juice green machine (has spirulina and blue green algae) for me. I'm just going to stick to my tablets and call it good. Good lunch with the powder y'all.



I make my own green smoothies daily so I know exactly what I'm drinking.  I went to whole foods and exchanged the Chlorella...I mixed 1g with with about 8-10oz of smoothie. It was perfect because the Chlorella smells just like dried fresh green vegetables to me and the flavor blends very well because I only add fruits for health and taste...no other sweeteners.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## JC-Junkie

Thank You very much Wenbev ! Is the Yaeyama type of chlorella from Japan ?

I just went onto the iherb website and its in dollars, which would mean a lot to ship here to the U.K so any U.K suggestions would be great !


----------



## ilong

KiWiStyle - I have the Vitamin Shoppe (VS) brand at  in my office at work and the NOW brand at home.   I purchased VS when I was completely out and did not want to wait for the shipment of NOW.  The NOW brand is a very dark green color (no specks).  As a matter of fact KiWi - if it would help I can take a picture of both and post them.  I'll remember to take a couple of VS chlorella home with me.  

Wenbev - IKR - .  I made a spreadsheet of all my supplements and their ingredients.  It helps me to see visually any overlap and/or if I am missing something.


----------



## ilong

@Jc_Junkie
Welcome to the thread. Did you try Amazon? Sun-chlorella distributes from the UK also. The challenge you may have is selection. You may only have 1 or 2 suppliers of chlorella in the UK. In google type "where to buy Chlorella in the UK". 

I know Sun Chlorella is a high recognized brand grown near Indonesia processed in Japan and is pricey. Source Natural's Yaeyama chlorella is grown in Japan. 

You realize that once you start taking chlorella and active on this thread you will become an official "chlorella gangsta' " right?

ETA: Based on what I've read, it's my understanding that chlorella pyrennoidosa (yaeyama) chlorella is the most highly regarded, due to its high content of Chlorella Growth Factor (CGF), the key nutrient. HTH


----------



## JC-Junkie

ilong thank you very much ! You've helped my a lot. I have also heard and read that the yaeyama chlorella was the best one, so I have been looking for that type in particular, I have found that Amazon UK have Jarrow Formula Yaeyama tablets at 400mg, is the one that everyone is taking ?

I've also just found the source naturals tablets too ! Very excited  Theres two from Source Naturals however, the source naturals, and the emerald garden source naturals too, so I'm stuck between the two erplexed and niether one mentions yaeyama.


----------



## ilong

@Jc_Junkie - you are more than welcome and it's my pleasure.   We should support and help one another. 

I don't take Jarrow - I recently purchased Source Naturals and took it for the second time last evening. (See my post #6234 on page 312).  The label on the bottle is a little different than what I received.  I believe Kilacurlz takes Jarrow. 

I believe a couple of recent posters have indicated what they take so, as Wenbev suggested, you should read some of the posts.  For a quick update - maybe start with posts from this year and when you have time start at the beginning of the thread.  
HTH


----------



## JC-Junkie

ilong will start reading now  I found a source which sounds promising too


----------



## JC-Junkie

Just bought some chlorella capsules from Yaeyama Chorella  its capsules filled with yaeyama powder 
I'm excited !!  Can't wait, even if its not super great for my hair at least some great results for my skin and nails would be great ! But defo hair growth is important too  oooohhhh and whiter eye whites would be lovely too !

HHG !!!


----------



## Wenbev

KiWiStyle said:


> I make my own green smoothies daily so I know exactly what I'm drinking.  I went to whole foods and exchanged the Chlorella...I mixed 1g with with about 8-10oz of smoothie. It was perfect because the Chlorella smells just like dried fresh green vegetables to me and the flavor blends very well because I only add fruits for health and taste...no other sweeteners.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I went to that green smoothie girl site to see how she makes her smoothies. Right now I thinking I'm doing a variation of onhergrind09's smoothie recipe up thread without the protein. 
I think if I like the flavor of the smoothie, maybe I may try the powder after all.


----------



## Wenbev

JC-Junkie said:


> Thank You very much Wenbev ! Is the Yaeyama type of chlorella from Japan ?
> 
> I just went onto the iherb website and its in dollars, which would mean a lot to ship here to the U.K so any U.K suggestions would be great !



Yaeyama chlorella is the name of a specific species of chlorella which is a fresh water algae.  That species is specifically grown in a coral reef off an island in Japan. 
There are different species of algae grown all over the world. 
My best advice would be to do a simple google search. I did one with several pages of sites one of which is amazon.co.uk


----------



## Wenbev

ilong said:


> KiWiStyle - I have the Vitamin Shoppe (VS) brand at  in my office at work and the NOW brand at home.   I purchased VS when I was completely out and did not want to wait for the shipment of NOW.  The NOW brand is a very dark green color (no specks).  As a matter of fact KiWi - if it would help I can take a picture of both and post them.  I'll remember to take a couple of VS chlorella home with me.
> 
> Wenbev - IKR - .  I made a spreadsheet of all my supplements and their ingredients.  It helps me to see visually any overlap and/or if I am missing something.



That's great, I started a spreadsheet when I first started taking chlorella to track the results. My issue is the spirulina. It has iodine and that's a no go for moi


----------



## Wenbev

LOL. ilong you beat me to the punch. Didn't see several posts!


----------



## Kilacurlz

I used the gnc chlorella, first...can't remember if that was the brand but where I bought them.  They were capsules and not yaeyama.  Then I bought vitacost brand yaeyama when I ran out.  I still have some of those capsules.  Really like them but the amount you have to take becomes rather expensive so I ordered the jarrow yaeyama powder from vitacost.  Love this and I save loads of money.  It's dark dark green, no specks or anything.  Can't taste it in any of my homemade or store bought smoothie mixes.  Good stuff.


----------



## ilong

JC-Junkie - congratulations on your purchase.   I think you will be glad you did.  Please keep us posted on your progress.

Wenbev - no problem. Better multiple responses than no responses.
Why do you not want the protein in the smoothie drink?

I am increasing my spirulina for the increased protein, in the hopes of more energy and most importantly hair growth.


----------



## Wenbev

ilong I feel that I don't need the added protein, I think I get enough from my diet, especially with the added chlorella and chia seeds.  AND, it seems the powders always have ingredients I can't pronounce.


----------



## ilong

Wenbev - OK I understand.  I want the increased protein to (hopefully) accelerate hair growth.  Some years ago, I drank protein drinks made with Whey protein powder - I think this was also the time my hair grew thick and long.  At the time I didn't know how or take the time to properly care formy hair so the results were short-lived.  I know a lot of people eat chia seeds but I don't want/need another anything.


----------



## Wenbev

ilong said:


> Wenbev - OK I understand.  I want the increased protein to (hopefully) accelerate hair growth.  Some years ago, I drank protein drinks made with Whey protein powder - I think this was also the time my hair grew thick and long.  At the time I didn't know how or take the time to properly care formy hair so the results were short-lived.  I know a lot of people eat chia seeds but I don't want/need another anything.



Hmm did it really? Im really on a quest to grow long n strong. It seems like my hair has been at the same length for two years.  
What brand are you using? There are so many different ones. 
Lol I told myself the chia seeds was the last add on. But I'm thinking of the moringa and raspberry ketones...


----------



## Wenbev

ilong do you remember how much protein you were taking back then?


----------



## KiWiStyle

Day two of my detox and I'm having no symptoms.  How long does it usually take, I'm taking 1g?  I'm wondering if I should increase my dosage to 2g...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kilacurlz

KiWiStyle I think everyone's different.  I didn't have any kind of detox until I got up to 6g.  I cut back down to 4g and now I've gone up to 12g and I'm experiencing detox again.


----------



## ilong

@Wenbev - no I don't remember the brand - only that I purchased it at GNC.

Chlorella contains some protein but Spirulina is reported to have as much as 70% protein. So if I can get added protein along with the other nutrients and benefits with these superfoods then I don't need a protein addon.

I understand about the growth "stalemate". I have 14 months to reach my goal which I've already ratched down to BSL, so I need to accelerate my efforts. I am thinking (and hoping) I should see some increased growth within the next 2-3 months . The supplements + length of time I've been taking them should yield results by then, which will be 5-6 continuous months. Otherwise all of the hype about increased growth from supplements would me a mis-truth, in my case.

Because of the recent development with my knees and legs, I am optimistic that I will start to realize additional benefits, including hair growth. As a matter of fact, the growth spurt may be starting: my 13 day old cornrow braids are very loose so I measured the distance from my scalp to the height of the braid and it ranged from 1/2' to 1", which I am pretty sure is growth. And my head is itching like crazy. I don't want to be premature - but I do hope my sticking to my vitamin regimen and topical regimen is starting to pay off. And Wenbev I think the superfoods are helping.
I am taking the NOW brand of spirulina - but after I complete it I will probably switch to a better brand.
I can do gangsta' style with the chlorella - but I don't think I can with powdered spirulina.


----------



## ilong

Wenbev - sorry did not see the other question.  No - I don't recall how much protein I was taking a few years back.  But I do recall only making the drink once daily.

KiWiStyle - I don't understand what you mean by "day two of your detox".  Do you mean two days you've been taking chlorella?

IA with Kilacurlz- everyone is different.  I detoxed and "went green" in 5 days. I was taking 1g three times a day AND I was also taking spirulina.   You may need to increase your dosage, SLOWLY.    As Wenbev advised another member  "listen to your body" and watch for signs as you increase. 

A colleague started taking Chlorella last Monday and she still hasn't detoxed - but she is feeling some detox symptoms (soreness, achy, etc.) She started at 2g daily and increased to 4g daily this past Sunday.  I'm thinking she will detox and go green this weekend.


----------



## KiWiStyle

ilong said:


> Wenbev - sorry did not see the other question.  No - I don't recall how much protein I was taking a few years back.  But I do recall only making the drink once daily.
> 
> KiWiStyle - I don't understand what you mean by "day two of your detox".  Do you mean two days you've been taking chlorella?
> 
> IA with Kilacurlz- everyone is different.  I detoxed and "went green" in 5 days. I was taking 1g three times a day AND I was also taking spirulina.   You may need to increase your dosage, SLOWLY.    As Wenbev advised another member  "listen to your body" and watch for signs as you increase.
> 
> A colleague started taking Chlorella last Monday and she still hasn't detoxed - but she is feeling some detox symptoms (soreness, achy, etc.) She started at 2g daily and increased to 4g daily this past Sunday.  I'm thinking she will detox and go green this weekend.



Day two of  my detox = 2 days on Chlorella.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ilong

KiWiStyle - I thought that is what you meant but I didn't want to assume.  It took me four days to go green (expel/detox) .  I started taking chlorella again on 1/15 and detoxed on 1/19.  I think I started at a higher dosage and was also taking spirulina, which may attribute to my quick detox.  Lovingmywaves12 - started at a higher dose than I and she dextoxed in two days.  .  It appears that most of us had some sort of "experience", such as aches, lethargy, break-outs, etc before "going green". Perhaps an increased dosage will trigger your detox.


----------



## Wenbev

KiWiStyle said:


> Day two of my detox and I'm having no symptoms.  How long does it usually take, I'm taking 1g?  I'm wondering if I should increase my dosage to 2g...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I don't see anything wrong with increasing. Go for it, just do it slowly. The problem is when you are severely  constipated. Then you would need to step down the dosage and slowly increase.


----------



## laylaaa

Wenbev 




Wenbev said:


> Hmm did it really? Im really on a quest to grow long n strong. It seems like my hair has been at the same length for two years.
> What brand are you using? There are so many different ones.
> Lol I told myself the chia seeds was the last add on. But I'm thinking of the moringa and raspberry ketones...




If you're looking for a good brand, try Optimum Nutrition. It comes in sooooo many delicious flavours (french vanilla ftw), contains additional amino acids and it is stocked in most places inc. GNC. LOVE IT!


Whey protein doesn't make your hair grow faster though because it's not a stimulant but the hair that grows will be stronger and shinier. It's actually the exercise that makes your hair grow like weeds; the whey isolate is just the perfect complement. A sedentary adult woman needs something like 45g a day but if you're exercising and trying to grow hair, go for 0.8 grams of protein per pound of bodyweight.


----------



## JC-Junkie

Thank you very much ilong !  It hasn't arrived yet though. I also bought some for my 13 year old brother because I read its great for children and encourages healthy growth


----------



## KiWiStyle

ilong said:


> KiWiStyle - I thought that is what you meant but I didn't want to assume.  It took me four days to go green (expel/detox) .  I started taking chlorella again on 1/15 and detoxed on 1/19.  I think I started at a higher dosage and was also taking spirulina, which may attribute to my quick detox.  Lovingmywaves12 - started at a higher dose than I and she dextoxed in two days.  .  It appears that most of us had some sort of "experience", such as aches, lethargy, break-outs, etc before "going green". Perhaps an increased dosage will trigger your detox.




I understand ;-).  

Update: I have two new pimples but I'm not sure if its detox related.  The first one came either a day before or after starting chlorella and the second one arrived Yesterday morning.  I have adult and hormonal acne but I've been clear for a few months due to my new skin care regimen. I'm praying this is a fluke and not my detox symptom...fingers crossed no more appear.  I also seem to be becoming more regular...twice a day.


----------



## kimpaur

Last week when I upped my dose to about 6 grams, I had dinner right after. If was mexican night..long story short, I felt really sick after and vomited it all up. I think this happened because either A) I had rushed to drink it and had dinner like 20-30 minutes later..or B)My body just didn't like it. I think it was a combination of both, either way I'm not too salty about it because I just knew when I was eating that the food was kinda not siting right with me.


----------



## ilong

Laylaa- thanks for the whey protein info.  I took the whey protecting because I was fasting.  I wasn't an avid exerciser (and still not ) - but I do know that I had significant hair growth during this time (because of something that happened )  I was planning on fasting again shortly so I may try the Optimum Nutrition you recommended.  Thank you!!!

JC-Junkie - that is great news and your brother is very lucky.   If he is into  sports and very active - you may want to research spirulina.  My energy level is incredible.


----------



## Kilacurlz

I take a mixture of whey and soy protein or just soy protein in my green smoothie.  I eat almost no meat and am trying to transition to vegan.  Once my whey/soy combined protein is gone I'll only eat soy.  Hopefully the protein will compensate for the lack of protein from meat.

On another note, I have been experiencing severe detox symptoms since upping the chl to 12g.  I really don't want to cut it back.  I am just so exceptionally sleepy all the time and the headaches are intense.  I'm trying to up my water intake but I already drink a lot.  Hopefully detox won't take too long.

Here's my current everyday smoothie recipe...

Blueberries
Cherry tomatoes
Collard greens (love kale but wanted a change)
Banana
Mango
Avocado 
Whey/soy protein
Wheatgrass
Green powder mix
12g chlorella

It tastes like veges and fruit at the same time...but I still don't taste the powders.


----------



## Mahogony7

Do y'all think it would be Ok to crush the tablets? Would crushing them make them any less effective? I can't find the powder anywhere and really don't feel like ordering it online. Swallowing 10-20 pills a day is a lot for someone that hates to take pills.


----------



## JC-Junkie

Thank you ilong ! My brother is very sporty ! And just today I bought some spirulina ! So I'll definitely share with him and then see how he likes it  Also got some for my big brother too ! And my chlorella came today  today has been a good day


----------



## ilong

@kimpaur- I am sorry to hear abour your experience. I hope you understand what I mean when I say " I hope it was the food that made you ill". I would be suprised and rather disappointed if it were the chlorella. 

@Kilacurlz - I recall your experiencing a problem early on with taking clorella. Now I think it may be something else going on. 
****WARNING**** THIS MAY BE TMI****
but have you experienced a day where one you had several, heavy bowl movements ? They are EXTREMELY important because this is how the toxins are expelled from the body with chlorella usage. I think you posted that chlorella has made you more regular.
Also, other than your protein drinks you mentioned, are you taking any other supplements? If you take MSM or a supplement with MSM, it is known to cause headaches.   In an earlier post you mentioned wheatgrass?
I believe soy can trigger headaches - *I BELIEVE*- research it on the www
With your experiences it's time to unravel what is going on in terms of why you are experiencing these various symptoms. It could be your dosage increase has to occur very slowly to avoid any problems.

@JC-Junkie - that is AWSOME!!!! ITA - your experiences make for a 'GOOD DAY". I had a "GOOD DAY" also - a goodie box from AMAZON arrived today! Your brothers will really know what a wonderful sister you are if they decide to take spirulina CONSISTENTLY and start excelling even more in all the sports they are involved in - without being exhausted!!!!


----------



## JC-Junkie

ilong I'm glad you also had a good day too ! 

I'll defo make sure they are consistent with them !  I really hope it provides great benefits for all of use and for hair growth, nail growth, skin health and overall body health which is one of the main reasons I also wanted to start taking them  You guys have been of great help to me !
I'll report back on my results and on behalf of my brothers too !

God Bless and HHG Ladies !


----------



## Wenbev

Dang, I missed so much good posting in the space of a day!!!


laylaaa Thank you! I will look into it I started reading about protein and read the protein needs do go up like you mentioned when you are exercising.  Even up to 1.5g protein per lb. That's A LOT!  Out of all the proteins, is whey better/healthier?

KiWiStyle The pimples were my most prevalent detox symptom.  Huge cystic pimples, usually forming on my neck.  They will subside, promise.  The regularity, is awesome! In the beginning, it was 3x a day, now its normal at its 1x/day.  I think its the need to get all the bad stuff out, LITERALLY! LOL.

JC-Junkie I also give chlorella to my 7yr old, just three tabs with cod liver oil -- gotta start those healthy practices early!


----------



## Wenbev

Kimapur I'm so sorry to hear that you got so sick! What dosage gwere you on before jumping up to 6g?

Kilacurlz Maybe break the dosage into two so your're not taking it all at once.  Onhergrind09 was having a hard when she increased and breaking up the dosage really helped her.


----------



## Wenbev

Mahogony7 said:


> Do y'all think it would be Ok to crush the tablets? Would crushing them make them any less effective? I can't find the powder anywhere and really don't feel like ordering it online. Swallowing 10-20 pills a day is a lot for someone that hates to take pills.



Mahogony7 I wouldn't see an issue with that, toward s the middle of this post there was someone that chewed them.


----------



## ilong

Mahogony7 - ITA with Wenbev - crushing them should be OK.  But if there is a Whole Foods store in your area - check with them.  My local store not only carries the Source Natural in powder and tablet form, it carries Jarrow powder and tablets as well.  AND today while looking at their selection of loose herbs,etc.  I saw SPIRULINA in powder form.   So I plan on investigating it next time I have a little more time. 
If your local stores don't have it in stock they may be willing to order it for you.   HTH

JC-Junkie - consistency is key.  Many of us don't take/use our "products" for a sufficient time to see results, before moving on to something else.  Case in point  I didn't experience "pain free" knees until after two months of consistent dosing.  So don't give up!!!


----------



## ilong

Three quick updates:
1. I am an official chlorella gangsta' . I take my chlorella straight up from the teaspoon, with a chaser.

2. I purchased mucho fruits, veggies, goodies today to start making various smoothies. A rep from Vitamix was in the store whipping up all kinds of goodie samples  (If I become consistent with making smoothies - I will purchase a Vitamix) 

3. Another testimony: I tested out my pain free knees yesterday by going skating. OMG - after adjusting to the weight of my (roller) skates and getting over my apprehension - I rolled!!! Whew!!  And yep - *NO* *PAIN* (then or now)!!! AND....AND... AND.. I was not tired, exhausted, out of breath, nor dripping with sweat or perspiration (and I had on a sports bra, muscle man exercise tank top and long sleeve pull-over top)! I was warm and damp - but I should have been hot and wet!


----------



## Wenbev

That's awesome news ilong! What dosage are you at now?


----------



## ilong

Thanks Wenbev - I thank the Lord for the blessing several times daily. 
I am between 10-14g daily.  I take 3(1000mg) caplets, 3 times daily as well as a "healthy" tablespoon of powder.  The powder is 3g per serving and serving size is one teaspoon and I just started the powder this past Thursday. Spirulina is between 8-10g daily.


----------



## ilong

Thanks Wenbev - I thank the Lord for the blessing several times daily. 
I am between 10-14g daily.  I take 3(1000mg) caplets, 3 times daily as well as a "healthy" tablespoon of powder.  The powder is 3g per serving and serving size is one teaspoon and I just started the powder this past Thursday. Spirulina is between 8-10g daily.


----------



## ilong

Thanks Wenbev - I thank the Lord for the blessing several times daily. 
I am between 10-14g daily.  I take 3(1000mg) caplets, 3 times daily as well as a "healthy" tablespoon of powder.  The powder is 3g per serving and serving size is one teaspoon and I just started the powder this past Thursday. Spirulina is between 8-10g daily.


----------



## Just11412

ilong: go head lady, my chlorella gangsta and oil pulling thug. lol


----------



## laylaaa

Wenbev

1.	5g of protein is the amount recommended for people trying to gain muscle so yeah, it's a lot! Hair is the first to suffer and the last to recover when it comes to deficiencies, though, so it's good to have your bases covered. 

There's really 3 main types of protein: vegetable, whey  and casein. The first one is vegetarian friendly and comes as soy, rice and hemp protein. It's just as effective but the taste can be a little... uh, engaging. To say the least. Whey protein is the most popular and comes in two forms - whey isolate and whey concentrate. The first is just pure protein. If your scoop says 24g per serving then you will get just that and nothing more. The second is protein blended with other nutrients and goodies like caffeine (green tea), extra amino acids, vits etc. Both forms of whey are fast digesting (at a rate of approx. 10g per hour) so it's ideal for after exercise when you have depleted your stores and are trying to shuttle in as many nutrients as possible back into the muscles. As long as you use a good brand, all are healthy! 

The last type is casein. Once again, it's just as effective but it is a slow digesting protein. It's digested much more slowly and it's ideally taken a few hours before bed. The idea is that, during sleep, the body is in a fasted BUT regenerative state for 6-10 hours so it needs a slow, gradual release of nourrishment throughout the night.

I find shakes w/ water pretty boring so, for my breakfast smoothie, I use 1 scoop of vanilla protein, cocoa powder, cinnamon, 1tbs of peanut butter, almond milk and some berries. Blend it and voila. A yummy high protein breakfast for only 300cals.


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'm on on day 5 of my chlorella detox and I've gone green today!!  I upped my dosage to 2g on Friday...I should have known with the three large pimples, my stomach is huge :- O and the fact that I turned into Farty McFartstein over the past two days.  My question now is, how long do I stay at 2g now that I've gone green??


----------



## JC-Junkie

I have a quick question  my chlorella is in the form of powder in capsules. Each is 600mg, so yesterday I took 4 which would equate to 2400mg daily right ? Do you think thats enough daily or do you think I should up the ante ? Oh plus I do have my spirulina coming also 

Oh and I was also looking at getting some powder but I could smell the chlorella from the capsules and its kinda funky  but I was wondering could I take the powder with some kind of juice ? I know you can mix them into smoothies, but I don't drink smoothies you see, and don't even have a juicer, so I was thinking maybe I could mix it into a daily cup of orange juice or something like that. Would that be okay ?

TIA !


----------



## Natty_Virgo

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm on on day 5 of my chlorella detox and I've gone green today!!  I upped my dosage to 2g on Friday...I should have known with the three large pimples, my stomach is huge :- O and the fact that I turned into Farty McFartstein over the past two days.  My question now is, how long do I stay at 2g now that I've gone green??



Wait what? This is what happens at first? I was just about to jump in on this.

Sent from my S3 using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

Onhergrind09 said:


> I'm reposting this cause I thought it would help some of the newer ppl, reading this entire thread is one of the best things I've done on this forum



Thanks for posting this, it was very helpful.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Cali2tx said:


> Wait what? This is what happens at first? I was just about to jump in on this.
> 
> Sent from my S3 using LHCF




From what I understand, the detox symptoms are not the same for all.  I also just read that you may not have any symptoms at all depending on your body's current condition.  Maybe the Chlorella gangstas will chime in.


----------



## Natty_Virgo

KiWiStyle said:


> From what I understand, the detox symptoms are not the same for all.  I also just read that you may not have any symptoms at all depending on your body's current condition.  Maybe the Chlorella gangstas will chime in.



Thanks. I'm tryna read this entire thread to get all the info but I cannot afford acne :/

Sent from my S3 using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm on on day 5 of my chlorella detox and I've gone green today!!  I upped my dosage to 2g on Friday...I should have known with the three large pimples, my stomach is huge :- O and the fact that I turned into Farty McFartstein over the past two days.  My question now is, how long do I stay at 2g now that I've gone green??



I'd go up 2g a week or so and see how you feel.


----------



## Wenbev

Laylaa I did try a smoothie without protein, still on the fence about protein but I did realize I'm
only getting around 60g of protien. I am dying inside trying to drink this ish. The only reason why I'm going to continue to die is bc I know it's good for me and it has 185 cal.


----------



## JC-Junkie

Can I mix chlorella powder into my morning orange juice I don't drink smoothies so is juice okay ?

TIA !


----------



## Wenbev

JC-Junkie said:


> Can I mix chlorella powder into my morning orange juice I don't drink smoothies so is juice okay ?
> 
> TIA !



there was talk about a vit c issue and chlorella a few pages up.  I would use something different, imo.


----------



## ilong

@KiWiStyle - congratulations on going green!!!!  The more you expel - the quicker you will experience health improvements. I agree with @Wenbev you be able to increase by 2g - so your daily dosage would be 4g daily. But as always - monitor your body's reactions and if necessary increase by 1g this week and 2g next week. That is somewhat the rule of thumb I use increase by 2-3g weekly. Adjust downward if body seems to resist the increase.

@JC-Junkie - based on the values you posted you are taking 2.4g daily. You just started taking the supplement so I think you should stay at that level at least a week and allow your body an opportunity to adjust to the supplement. For dosage increasing,  consider my above response to KiWiStyle. JC-Junkie - as Wenbev responded orange juice is a vitamin c source and vitamin c contraindicates some of the effectiveness of chlorella. Also, I just recently posted regarding taking powder. If you have not already - you should read the thread. There is a wealth of information on these pages and I am sure most if not all of your questions will be answered.

@Cali2tx - @KiWiStyle is correct. Detox (how, timing, degree, etc.) varies from person to person. I did not experience acne but several takers did.


----------



## JC-Junkie

ilong do you mean the post about you taking the powder straight up ? I saw that one  or maybe its another one ? Oh and I just read about citrus juices contradicting the alkalizing effects of chlorella and spirulina so thats out of the question 

Gonna do some reading !


----------



## ilong

JC-Junkie, yes I was referring to those posts.  For me if it doesn't look appetizing I won't consume it.  Looking at the chlorella floating in my drinks was  appetizing/appealing.  So I decided to try "gangsta" style like Just11412 and it was better for me, so that is how I will consume my powder.

You certainly do your research/reading and that is fantastic!   In a very short time you will be our Chlorella SME (subject matter expert) 

BTW you don't need a juicer for smoothies.  You can use a household kitchen blender.


----------



## ilong

NEWSBREAK: 
I made my first smoothie yesterday and it was absolutle delicious. 
I made it with peaches, strawberries, grapes, pineapples, yogurt, low fat milk, and spinach, in my low level, "very old" kitchen blender.  OMG!!!  I could not stop drinking it.  It took approximately 6 minutes to make because I added the ingredients as if I was using a Vitamix  .  My blender is not that powerful so I had to add the liquid and soft ingredients (yogurt) first to encase the blades, and progressively add the other ingredients.

After I tried justifying purchasing a Vitamix - I was reminded that I have a new/unused Margaritaville Frozen Concoction Mixer (MFCM)  which I purchased a couple of years ago to start making smoothies and slushies..  I totally forgot about it - don' judge me.

After I clean my MFCM - I will make a new variation of smoothie.


----------



## Wenbev

ilong what color did your smoothie come out like? The one I made yesterday was the color of mud. Yuck. 
What? You didn't use that margaritaville mixer all this time!?!? Lol


----------



## ilong

Wenbev - my smoothie was green with specks of red (from the strawberries).  It was sooooooo good.    I think the yogurt helped tremendously with the smoothness.

Hey, hey, hey - did you read the line where I said "don't judge me?"  

I had in basement storage and you know ol' the saying - "out of sight - out of mind"


----------



## JC-Junkie

Why thank you ilong ! I'm learning, I'm learning !

Although vitamin C contradicts the chlorella, I am still able to take vitamin C supplements, as the two are not mixed together initially and are digested once reaching the gut right ?

I am gonna try and make a smoothie and drink my first smoothie once my powder comes. The reason I have never had a smoothie is because I can't imagine milk or yoghurt with fruits. Its the same with a handburger, I can't imagine bread with salad cream or ketchup  But I'm gonna try one ! Not the handburger the smoothie


----------



## ilong

JC-Junkie you are funny.  You may want to experiment with making different smoothies before adding powder supplements and acquire a taste for the smoothies before you waste supplement product.   I plan on making a different flavor tonight - but I won't add chlorella yet.


----------



## Wenbev

Anyone needing to re-up their supplement stick? Vitacost is doing 12% off


----------



## JC-Junkie

Yesterday morning I went green, with four 600mg capsules that day, so I upped my intake by another capsule, this morning I didn't go green  I believe the day before I took two in the morning and two at night that's why but yesterday I took them all in the early afternoon. I tend to spread them throughout the day. Do you think its better to take them all in the morning or some in the morning and some at night ? I read a number of articles recommending taking them in the morning, but just want to make sure


----------



## Wenbev

JC-Junkie said:


> Yesterday morning I went green, with four 600mg capsules that day, so I upped my intake by another capsule, this morning I didn't go green  I believe the day before I took two in the morning and two at night that's why but yesterday I took them all in the early afternoon. I tend to spread them throughout the day. Do you think its better to take them all in the morning or some in the morning and some at night ? I read a number of articles recommending taking them in the morning, but just want to make sure



Congrats on initially going green! 
It depends on your schedule. Some people take their entire dosage in their smoothies/drinks. Others break it up during the day. I take chlorella with food 3x a day. Others split it into two doses. It's just about what works best for you and being consistent.  
You may need to up your dosage a bit as you are only taking 2.4g daily if you took 4 600mg caps.


----------



## ilong

JC-Junkie - Congratulations on going green!!!  Do you feel any difference now that some of that "gunk" is out of your body?

Also, ITA w/ Wenbev - you should start to increase your dosage.  Determine your own timing but as I posted earlier I try to increase by 2-3g

Regarding when to take supplement. If and when you decide to increase your dosage, let's say up to 10-14g a day, would you be able to take the entire dose at once?  So you may want to adopt a practice that will support your ability to increase dosing.  Also don't limit yourself to 3 times a day. When I'm driving or any time I think about the supplements - I take 2-4 tablets of chlorella and spirulina (each).  Consider spreading the dosage out throughout the day.

A lab study indicated that the lab ***subjects*** taking 50 tablets of chlorella daily showed a 40% improvement in diabetes condition. The chlorella strength was not mentioned =  but *50* tablets!!!

I think all of the purported benefits of chlorella and spirulina are dosage dependent - like any other medication.


----------



## Wenbev

ilong said:


> JC-Junkie - Congratulations on going green!!!  Do you feel any difference now that some of that "gunk" is out of your body?
> 
> Also, ITA w/ Wenbev - you should start to increase your dosage.  Determine your own timing but as I posted earlier I try to increase by 2-3g
> 
> Regarding when to take supplement. If and when you decide to increase your dosage, let's say up to 10-14g a day, would you be able to take the entire dose at once?  So you may want to adopt a practice that will support your ability to increase dosing.  Also don't limit yourself to 3 times a day. When I'm driving or any time I think about the supplements - I take 2-4 tablets of chlorella and spirulina (each).  Consider spreading the dosage out throughout the day.
> 
> A lab study indicated that the lab ***subjects*** taking 50 tablets of chlorella daily showed a 40% improvement in diabetes condition. The chlorella strength was not mentioned =  but *50* tablets!!!
> 
> I think all of the purported benefits of chlorella and spirulina are dosage dependent - like any other medication.



I'm taking 80 of those suckers since on increased from 12g to 14g!


----------



## JC-Junkie

Thank you ilong and Wenbev 
I have increased to 6 tablets, which is 3600mg or 3.6g I'm increasing slowly slowly. I think I'll increase every week or two. I also have my spirulina and chlorella powder coming soon so I think I'l do a routine of taking the powders in the morning and then taking some pills throughout the day, and then adjust as I increase the dosages 
Oh and my little brother said he's gone "slightly green" too !

I did have a few tiny pimples which have gone with NO SCARRING !  I scar easily but I only like 3 or 4 spots which I know is due to the detoxing. I believe I will go through some more detox, as I increase dosage, but I am feeling some good things happening even though its early days, which is making excited !


----------



## Kilacurlz

JC-Junkie I noticed that too about the acne.  I also scar easily and the acne I have had from detoxing leaves no scars.  I love chlorella!


----------



## Iammoney

Superfoods for Optimum Health - Chlorella and Spirulina

(Natural News)Chlorella and spirulina are truly the most astounding food sources on planet Earth. In this special report, you'll learn about the astonishing health benefits and nutritional achievements of these two foods, and you'll see why you need to get these into your diet immediately.

Most people have heard of chlorella and spirulina, but they don't really know the details of why these are truly the best food sources on the planet. For example, did you know that, ounce per ounce, spirulina contains twelve times the digestible protein of beef? It's a far better protein than beef, and it contains a much healthier mineral balance (such as magnesium) that just isn't found in beef."

Did you know that a phytochemical found in chlorella can actually rebuild nerve damage in the brain and nervous system? That's why chlorella is being used in the recovery of patients with Alzheimer's and Parkinson's disease."

Were you aware that both chlorella and spirulina can actually reverse cancer in the human body? Both of these superfoods have been clinically shown to demonstrate stunning preventive and curative properties when it comes to all sorts of cancers."

And finally, did you know that these superfoods also contain a high content of essential fatty acids such as GLA that are routinely missing from the diets of most Americans and yet are critical for healthy brain function? "


----------



## danigurl18

I just started back with chlorella and my skin is glowing!


----------



## JC-Junkie

Kilacurlz its wonderful  And I'm learning even more about it as well, and more and more benefits seem to be popping up too !


----------



## ilong

danigurl18 - Welcome (back) to the chlorella thread!!  Yes, glowing skin seems to be one of the great benefits of this superfood.  What brand and dosage are you taking? Also, did you experience any pre-detox symptoms?  Please post your experiences often as I think this promotes increased awareness and knowledge of chlorella, which helps other users.

 ITA with Kilacurlz - 

I LOVE CHLORELLA!


----------



## ilong

JC-Junkie - don't you dare hold out on all that loot(information) you've uncovered during your research.  You are the resident thread "Sherlock" 

You don't want "JB too" (aka Wenbev)  and the rest of the chlorella gangstas to come  lookin' for ya!   So you better ante' up.:whipgirl:


----------



## danigurl18

@iong I didn't have any symptoms


----------



## JC-Junkie

ilong 
I won't hold back anything, any information I discover, I'll let you know absolutely ! But the information that blqlady posted about chlorella and its benefits for Parkinson's disease was really fascinating to me, because I'm doing a research proposal at university on Parkinson's disease and future treatments  it really is a super duper food !

My chlorella powder spirulina powder and spirulina tablets came today 

Oh and my older brother has gone green too lool and so have I... again


----------



## Onhergrind09

I've missed you guys!!! School is winding down and kicking my butt in the process so I haven't been as active in this thread as I'd like to be.  I hope everyone is doing well and enjoying incorporating chlorella into their lives  I have some things I'm excited to share with you guys, I should hopefully be back soon to do that.


----------



## KiWiStyle

So it turns out that I started with 3g and not 1g like I thought.  I was reading the back of the source naturals container again when I noticed that 1 tsp equals 3g :-O.  It's no wonder I went green soo fast! I've up it to 1 tbsp since so does this mean I'm taking over 6-7g daily (my conversion math sucks)???  I started having nausea today so I'm guessing this is another detox symptom.  Also, it feels like I'm trying to come down with a cold but my body seems to be kicking the virus' arse to keep it from onsetting.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08

ilong I just took a 500mg pill


----------



## Wenbev

Happy Friday everyone! Just checking in hope everyone is doing well with their respective chlorella intakes!  
@jcjunkie keep it up  
KiWiStyle lol 1 tbsp = 3 tsp so you're handling 9g!! Go down to 2 tsp, that is too much too soon hence the nausea, I'd just drop to the 2 tsp which is still 6g and hold there for a while.  
Nix08 welcome! 500mg is only 0.5g, I would definitely up to at least 1-2g hold there and move up slowly 
Onhergrind09 girl you've been missed! Good luck with finishing up classes!
Update on my intake, upped to 14g and loving the difference between the 12g and 14g. It's been three weeks since Ive upped after the st paddy's weekend issue. I will report back shortly, I want to confirm for certain.


----------



## Nix08

@Wenbev Thanks for the help...I was struggling with the math I will take another pill tonight then. I'll stick with 1g for a while...I want to make sure I keep it up...It took some effort working oil pulling into my schedule so I want to be consistent with this too
There are no rules regarding taking it on an empty tummy right? I figure if it's like 'food' then I should be able to take one at night before bed (I always liked taking my vitamins at night).


----------



## KiWiStyle

Wenbev said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Just checking in hope everyone is doing well with their respective chlorella intakes!
> @jcjunkie keep it up
> KiWiStyle lol 1 tbsp = 3 tsp so you're handling 9g!! Go down to 2 tsp, that is too much too soon hence the nausea, I'd just drop to the 2 tsp which is still 6g and hold there for a while.
> Nix08 welcome! 500mg is only 0.5g, I would definitely up to at least 1-2g hold there and move up slowly
> Onhergrind09 girl you've been missed! Good luck with finishing up classes!
> Update on my intake, upped to 14g and loving the difference between the 12g and 14g. It's been three weeks since Ive upped after the st paddy's weekend issue. I will report back shortly, I want to confirm for certain.



Wenbev, thank you! I can't believe I've been taking 9g, LOL!  I'm dropping back down to 6g starting tomorrow and hold there for a week or two.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ilong

JC-Junkie -" you ain't playin'" - you are serious about your chlorella and that will bring you RESULTS- which is great. KUTGW!

KiWiStyle - ITA with Wenbev - too much too fast - which I have a strong suspicion is the reason for your nausea.  Nausea can be a sympton for people who are unable to take Chlorella but you have proven that you can - but your increase is too much in a short window of time.

Nix08 8- chile, why'd you keep us waitin' for you so long?? We've been waiting for you to join us for over a month now.   You late girl!!  <lol> Welcome and glad that you are here!!! But at least you came - already prepared and in action (taking your chlorella) !!! Seriously though, do your best to work it into your regimen - you will be glad you did.  Heck, take it with the moringa tea.  I drink (fresh) ginger tea at the office in the afternoon and that is also the time I take a dose of (all my) supplements.  I keep a supply in my vehicles, my office, home, and in my purse - so that I am never without.   When I think of it  - I take a couple.   I adopted this practice because eventually I would like to get to 30-50g daily.  Taking all supplements at a given time would not allow me to take this dosage.

*AWARENESS TIP:  Chlorella and Spirulina are high in protein, and protein  is converted to energy.  Taking these supplements just before bedtime- could result in sleepless nights and have you up "ready to clean the house" because of all the energy!!*
(Yes that was the voice of experience - bringing you the awareness tip.)

Yes chlorella and spirulina are considered foods.  Even still some manufacturers and sites state that you should take them with food. I believe they do this for liability reasons.  I take my dosage on an empty stomach 75% of the time and I don't experience any problems.  Even still if I feel bloated or heavy - my next dose is lighter and spread out.  We are all unique  - so listen to *YOUR* body and proceed accordingly.


----------



## JC-Junkie

ilong and Wenbev Thank you !!!


----------



## Just11412

i take my chlorella and spirulina in the morning. its like my morning cup of joe detox. it is my morning get right.


----------



## KiWiStyle

ilong said:


> JC-Junkie -" you ain't playin'" - you are serious about your chlorella and that will bring you RESULTS- which is great. KUTGW!
> 
> KiWiStyle - ITA with Wenbev - too much too fast - which I have a strong suspicion is the reason for your nausea.  Nausea can be a sympton for people who are unable to take Chlorella but you have proven that you can - but your increase is too much in a short window of time.
> 
> Nix08 8- chile, why'd you keep us waitin' for you so long?? We've been waiting for you to join us for over a month now.   You late girl!!  <lol> Welcome and glad that you are here!!! But at least you came - already prepared and in action (taking your chlorella) !!! Seriously though, do your best to work it into your regimen - you will be glad you did.  Heck, take it with the moringa tea.  I drink (fresh) ginger tea at the office in the afternoon and that is also the time I take a dose of (all my) supplements.  I keep a supply in my vehicles, my office, home, and in my purse - so that I am never without.   When I think of it  - I take a couple.   I adopted this practice because eventually I would like to get to 30-50g daily.  Taking all supplements at a given time would not allow me to take this dosage.
> 
> AWARENESS TIP:  Chlorella and Spirulina are high in protein, and protein  is converted to energy.  Taking these supplements just before bedtime- could result in sleepless nights and have you up "ready to clean the house" because of all the energy!!
> (Yes that was the voice of experience - bringing you the awareness tip.)
> 
> Yes chlorella and spirulina are considered foods.  Even still some manufacturers and sites state that you should take them with food. I believe they do this for liability reasons.  I take my dosage on an empty stomach 75% of the time and I don't experience any problems.  Even still if I feel bloated or heavy - my next dose is lighter and spread out.  We are all unique  - so listen to YOUR body and proceed accordingly.



Yes,  I'm glad I noticed it before long.  I agree, my body has proven it can handle Chlorella so I'm happy with that.  I've been taking mine gangsta style...straight up with water and then chasing it with my green smoothie.  I have my morning regimen down to a science now.

After I get DD off to school I:

Finish my coffee (plan to quit) while reading the headlines and checking emails and FB and LHCF.

I boil an egg and have 2 pieces of toast.

Take my vitamins, drink chlorella then some smoothie and water.

Clean the kitchen and make bed. 

Moisturized and seal my hair, apply my growth oil to scalp and massage it in.  Put on my plastic cap and sweatband.

Change into my workout gear and work out for a good 30-40 minutes.  I run 1 mile, sit-ups and booty squats.  All while watching Windy City Live
, lol!  Then I shower and get ready for my day. 

So far so good !

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

Just11412 said:


> i take my chlorella and spirulina in the morning. its like my morning cup of joe detox. it is my morning get right.



I have to get me some of this Spirulina all of you speak of, lol.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev

Nix08 said:


> @Wenbev Thanks for the help...I was struggling with the math I will take another pill tonight then. I'll stick with 1g for a while...I want to make sure I keep it up...It took some effort working oil pulling into my schedule so I want to be consistent with this too
> There are no rules regarding taking it on an empty tummy right? I figure if it's like 'food' then I should be able to take one at night before bed (I always liked taking my vitamins at night).



I usually take chlorella after I eat so there's something in there. I don't think it would be an issue as long as you had something to eat a couple hours before bed. I do not advise taking anything on an empty stomach. Keep us updated!


----------



## Kilacurlz

Acne came back and is going away again.  I'm up to 14g a day.  Talked to my 72 year old father about the health benefits and now he wants me to order him some of the powder.  He's talking to his doctor first but so far I have a coworker taking it and now possibly my dad.  I just really pray there are no longterm negative side effects.


----------



## nc cutie

None that i can see....been taking it on and off since the start of this thread.


----------



## ilong

@Kilacurlz - my experience and research agrees with nc cutie - no side affects that we can see. You may want to look at some articles which discussed risks/cautions etc, so that you can feel a little more assured about the supplements. I do recall reading that individuals with certain autoimmune conditions (i.e. lupus) should not take spirulina. I believe that it is always advisable for individuals to do their own research for their own comfort level. But with Dad - you are his personal researcher !


----------



## Jewell

Im taking my chlorella and sporulina first thing in the am, along with other energizing vits like biotin and supplements like maca, silica, DE, sea kelp, and my amino acids. Otherwise, I will be up all night off and on. I have much more energy during the day (whereas before I needed a nap after lunch); skin is clear and smooth, I feel more mentally alert, sharp, and focused. I ordered another 450 tablet bottle of organic chlorella (they are high potency...RDA is 5 tabs a day). There are no fillers in either of my algae supplements (spirulina and chlorella). Im happy with it, and this will be a part of my vitamin regimen indefinitely.


----------



## Kiowa

This was my first day of taking a spirulina/chlorella in my smoothie...WHOA! I worked out and could have kept going for another 1hr if the gym wasn't closing for the night.. I already have barley/wheatgrass in there, so might have to play with the amounts to see what is right for me..


----------



## Wenbev

Kiowa welcome in! How much chlorella and spirulina did you take? Deets girl!


----------



## Kiowa

Wenbev said:


> @Kiowa welcome in! How much chlorella and spirulina did you take? Deets girl!



I am not up to gangsta levels yet doing a 2:1 per g on spirulina: chlorella to start, and looking to increase weekly.


----------



## Wenbev

Kiowa said:


> I am not up to gangsta levels yet doing a 2:1 per g on spirulina: chlorella to start, and looking to increase weekly.



LOL Kiowa you gangsta for just taking it as far as I'm concerned. Seriously though, starting slow and steady is the way to go!
And when you can chug the powder with just water then that's OG status like ilong and Just11412 lol


----------



## Kiowa

Wenbev said:


> LOL @Kiowa you gangsta for just taking it as far as I'm concerned. Seriously though, starting slow and steady is the way to go!
> And when you can chug *the powder with just water* then that's OG status like @ilong and @Just11412 lol


 and I thought ACV was an acquired taste...
along with hair growth, looking for some detox benefits and weight loss, some of my external hair growth oils broke me out... so hoping for some skin benefits there too...while I retool my hair regime..


----------



## Wenbev

Kiowa said:


> and I thought ACV was an acquired taste...
> along with hair growth, looking for some detox benefits and weight loss, some of my external hair growth oils broke me out... so hoping for some skin benefits there too...while I retool my hair regime..



Lol. ACV is another one   yuck
You are in the right place! 
Personally speaking in terms of hair growth, Im averaging about 3/4 to and inch a month, my skin is doing great, energy is stable, joints are fab and a lot of other good stuff is going on. I some some immediate results in nails and skin and long term was the hair and joints. 
Please keep us updated on your dosage, feelings, detox etc. the chlorella gangstas don't hold back lol


----------



## JC-Junkie

I've increased to 7.2g of chlorella and 7g for spirulina !


----------



## ilong

Kiowa - I echo Wenbev's "WELCOME TO THE THREAD"!!! 

Jewell and Kiowa - Isn't the level of energy these supplements deliver, amazing???  
As Wenbev as recommended - slow and steady!  
I never believed I could be a "chlorella gangsta" (CG) but because of the dosage I want to eventually be at - I have no choice.  
So when you have adjusted to the supplement and began your increase - take the "slug" (you only have to take a slug one time ) and be a "chlorell gangsta". Wenbev is still circling the town  but somethin' tells me she gon' be a CG real soon.  

Kiowa - based on the results many of us have experienced and posted, skin smooth skin, being one.  I see no reason why your skin won't experience a turn-around and clear up.


----------



## ilong

*NOTE: ALKALINE WATER DRINKERS*​ 
If you drink alkaline water and take chlorella or spirulina, research alkaline intake. Chlorella and Spirulina are alkaline foods, which means they balance the ph (acid) levels in the body as well. Taking too much alkaline may pose a risk - so *please do your own research*. I would compare the benefits of alkaline water to chlorella or spirulina, to understand which delivers the most benefit for the money. For me chlorella and spirulina are the no-contest grand prize winners.​


----------



## Wenbev

LOL ilong at circling the town! That's me! LOL


----------



## Kiowa

ilong said:


> @Kiowa - I echo @Wenbev's "WELCOME TO THE THREAD"!!!
> 
> @Jewell and Kiowa - Isn't the level of energy these supplements deliver, amazing???
> As @Wenbev as recommended - slow and steady!
> I never believed I could be a "chlorella gangsta" (CG) but because of the dosage I want to eventually be at - I have no choice.
> So when you have adjusted to the supplement and began your increase - take the "slug" (you only have to take a slug one time ) and be a "chlorell gangsta". @Wenbev is still circling the town  but somethin' tells me she gon' be a CG real soon.
> 
> Kiowa - based on the results many of us have experienced and posted, skin smooth skin, being one.  I see no reason why your skin won't experience a turn-around and clear up.



I'm still trying to catch up on this thread....but what is a 'slug'?


----------



## ilong

Kiowa said:


> I'm still trying to catch up on this thread....but what is a 'slug'?


 
^^^^^ it is the official/unofficial "chlorella gangsta'" initiation where you take a dose of chlorella POWDER with water only.   no smoothie, no juice, nothing that tastes good - JUST WATER!!! 

We mean serious business around these parts.  <smile> We ain't Playin' - we are going to be healthy and have some long black purty hair.


----------



## JC-Junkie

ilong Is alkaline water made after you you use those Brita or other water distillers ? Haven't used mine in ages


----------



## ilong

@JC-Junkie - to make alkaline water, requires some sort of ionizer or ingredient to raise the pH levels of the water. When consumed the elevelated water then works to balance acid levels in the body. Which consequently, leads to detoxing the body and health improvement. If those systems you mentioned have this ability or ingredients with this capability - then I would assume you could make alkaline water. You can buy the alkaline water in bottles, large jugs, or make it yourself. 

Baking soda is a common househould alkaline based product which affects pH levels. If you are familiar with chemical (acid based) skin peels then you probably know that baking soda applied to the treated area after a peel, reduces the activity of the acid peel. Years ago mechanics would make a paste out of water and baking soda to remove acid off battey posts/connections. 

(Adding baking soda to water results in "alkaline water")

As always, I would research on my own. 
HTH


----------



## Wenbev

ilong and you wonder why Im still circling around town taking my 80 tabs when you describe powder n water in such an unappetizing way! LOL.


----------



## ilong

*Just a thought:*  "I just have a "gut" feeling that at some point of consistent intake and increased intake of chlorella/spirulina  I am going to experience some very good hair growth.  Maybe because many of the documented benefits  have been experienced by me and/or other posters.   So I would expect to see other benefits, hair growth being one, as well.

And when I do - I will not hesitate to update by fellow "chlorella gangsta's".


----------



## ilong

Wenbev - oh no no no no no NO no no no you don't.   You aren't gettin' off the hook that easy.  You already knew it was  before I posted.    And we know that you got what it takes to be a true "chlorella gangsta'"


----------



## Wenbev

ilong said:


> Wenbev - oh no no no no no NO no no no you don't.   You aren't gettin' off the hook that easy.  You already knew it was  before I posted.    And we know that you got what it takes to be a true "chlorella gangsta'"



Lol I just don't know, rather play it safe with the tabs even though they're costing me a small
fortune. Lol


----------



## Wenbev

ilong I'm a gagger too lol


----------



## Kiowa

Anybody get gassy with first few intakes?


----------



## Wenbev

Kiowa said:


> Anybody get gassy with first few intakes?



Oh yes, I was calling myself Ms. Farty McFartster. A lot of other posters experienced the same


----------



## Kilacurlz

Kiowa said:


> Anybody get gassy with first few intakes?



Yes but for me this went away really quickly.  (Within a day or two.)


----------



## ilong

Kiowa -


----------



## yuhlovevybz

I just got now food chlorella tablets. They taste good, kinda like seaweed. Is this the wrong type?


----------



## ilong

@yuhloveybz - I am taking the NOW brand currently, along with Source Naturals powder. 
I don't believe NOW brand is yaeyama, which is a higher form of chlorella, but it's still effective.


----------



## yuhlovevybz

Double post


----------



## KiWiStyle

Kiowa said:


> Anybody get gassy with first few intakes?



Girl yes!!  It's insane, lol!  I literally pass gas ALLLLLL day long.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Phoenix14

I've been taking chlorophyll in my smoothies on a daily basis but I haven't noticed any big changes other than the green booboo. I use about 1/2- 1 tbs. Help?


----------



## Wenbev

Phoenix14 said:


> I've been taking chlorophyll in my smoothies on a daily basis but I haven't noticed any big changes other than the green booboo. I use about 1/2- 1 tbs. Help?



Phoenix14 this is chlorella which is an algae. Chorophylll is found in chlorella, however to reap the benefits of detox, hair growth and overall wellness we are achieving, you need to get yourself some chlorella Come on in and try some


----------



## Kiowa

ilong said:


> @Kiowa - I echo @Wenbev's "WELCOME TO THE THREAD"!!!
> 
> @Jewell and Kiowa - Isn't the level of energy these supplements deliver, amazing???



Not only that... but I feel 'full' most of the day...starting to eat 'cleaner' too...
For those on a higher amounts, do you take it all at once or throughout the day? ...


----------



## JC-Junkie

Qh I see  thank you ilong for clearing that up ! I put allkaline water in the Google search engine and water filters came up also as well as bottled ones


----------



## Kilacurlz

Kiowa said:


> Not only that... but I feel 'full' most of the day...starting to eat 'cleaner' too...
> For those on a higher amounts, do you take it all at once or throughout the day? ...



I take 14g total.  I take 12g powder in a smoothie I sip on throughout the day.  I take 5 capsules (2g) all at once.


----------



## Wenbev

Kiowa said:


> Not only that... but I feel 'full' most of the day...starting to eat 'cleaner' too...
> For those on a higher amounts, do you take it all at once or throughout the day? ...



I spread mine out, I think by doing that, I get and even amount in my body all day long. I know chlorella has prompted me to eat cleaner too


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'm out guys.  I've been regurgitating on/off for the last hour and there seems to be no end in sight due to the nausea.  There is nothing left in my stomach, is there anything I can do to stop it??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08

Oh dear sorry to hear @KiWiStyle ... I don't have any help


----------



## KiWiStyle

Nix08 said:


> Oh dear sorry to hear @KiWiStyle ... I don't have any help



Thanks Nix08.  I have to leave to get DD from school and I'm praying I'll be ok until I get back.  For the first time in over an hour, I'm not feeling completely nauseas.  Fingers crossed I can get back home without incident.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## yuhlovevybz

KiWiStyle I'm not sure but maybe try sipping room temp water very, very slowly. Flat ginger also tends to help, and maybe nibble on crackers to hold your stomach down. Feel better.


----------



## Kilacurlz

KiWiStyle just know, it will get better.  I was very nauseas and couldn't eat for about 3 or so days once I upped my chl to 6gs I believe.  I'm now at 14g and have none of those problems.

On a side note my acne is almost gone...again.  The dark spots are fading as well.  May not be the chl though since I'm using a moisturizer with AHA.  But then again it could very well be this miracle supplement!


----------



## KiWiStyle

yuhlovevybz said:


> KiWiStyle I'm not sure but maybe try sipping room temp water very, very slowly. Flat ginger also tends to help, and maybe nibble on crackers to hold your stomach down. Feel better.



Ginger root tea might really help but I don't want to stop at the store...I did bring crackers, water and bags with me for the ride though.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

Kilacurlz said:


> KiWiStyle just know, it will get better.  I was very nauseas and couldn't eat for about 3 or so days once I upped my chl to 6gs I believe.  I'm now at 14g and have none of those problems.
> 
> On a side note my acne is almost gone...again.  The dark spots are fading as well.  May not be the chl though since I'm using a moisturizer with AHA.  But then again it could very well be this miracle supplement!



Yes it will get better because I quit, LOL!  I can handle a little nausea but vomiting for over an hour and still threatening to is beyond my tolerance.  My stomach has been completely emptied.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TrulyBlessed

For those having nausea/vomiting issues with chlorella are you taking a good probiotic? Chlorella is a very powerful prebiotic and if you don't have a good amount of beneficial bacteria in your digestive tract to ferment it, it may cause issues. Trying a probiotic like Align is worth a shot. My gastroenterologist got my system and health back on tract with that probiotic.


----------



## Wenbev

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm out guys.  I've been regurgitating on/off for the last hour and there seems to be no end in sight due to the nausea.  There is nothing left in my stomach, is there anything I can do to stop it??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Oh no! Can you drop your dosage down to what you were taking before the nausea? There have been cases of people being allergic, but not after you've taken it for a while...


----------



## KiWiStyle

TrulyBlessed said:


> For those having nausea/vomiting issues with chlorella are you taking a good probiotic? Chlorella is a very powerful prebiotic and if you don't have a good amount of beneficial bacteria in your digestive tract to ferment it, it may cause issues. Trying a probiotic like Align is worth a shot. My gastroenterologist got my system and health back on tract with that probiotic.



I use to take probiotics but stopped because, I know I might revisit it one day soon.  Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

Wenbev said:


> Oh no! Can you drop your dosage down to what you were taking before the nausea? There have been cases of people being allergic, but not after you've taken it for a while...



I can but I'm just so scared of feeling like this again.  I read that if vomiting occurs, a doctor should be seen.  I'm not going to the doctor, I'll just wait it out my system and hopefully by the morning this nightmare will be over.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev

KiWiStyle said:


> I can but I'm just so scared of feeling like this again.  I read that if vomiting occurs, a doctor should be seen.  I'm not going to the doctor, I'll just wait it out my system and hopefully by the morning this nightmare will be over.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I am so sorry! Vomiting is the WORST! Do what you need to do girl and please keep us all updated on your health.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Wenbev said:


> I am so sorry! Vomiting is the WORST! Do what you need to do girl and please keep us all updated on your health.



Thanks Wenbev, I'll keep you all posted.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TrulyBlessed

KiWiStyle said:


> I use to take probiotics but stopped because, I know I might revisit it one day soon.  Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



No problem and I definitely hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Wenbev

TrulyBlessed Sorry we didn't welcome you to the thread! Howdy! welcome to our chlorella !


----------



## Nix08

How do you guys determine how much you're suppose to take?  My bottle recommends a pill 3 times a day which would only add up to 1.5grams(I think)....and another bottle said 2 pills 3 times a day and even that is only 3 grams(I think).


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'm feeling 95 percent better this morning ladies.  I think if I didn't force myself to eat and drink I might not feel better right now.  Thanks ladies for your well wishes.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kilacurlz

Vitacost is having a BOGO half off on vitacost yaeyama chlorella capsules.  There may be other types of chlorella discounts as well but I use this brand for my capsules.


----------



## Kilacurlz

Nix08 said:


> How do you guys determine how much you're suppose to take?  My bottle recommends a pill 3 times a day which would only add up to 1.5grams(I think)....and another bottle said 2 pills 3 times a day and even that is only 3 grams(I think).



Nix08 I think this is very personal to you and what your body needs and/or can handle.  I saw such a positive impact on my health and the continuing detox, the more grams I took that I believe my body needs quite a bit.  I believe for me, when my body completely stops detoxing, ie. Acne is completely gone, that's the amount I will hold steady at.  I started out with the recommended dose on my capsules (2g) and have steadily increased to 14-16g a day.  This amount feels right for me right now.


----------



## Wenbev

Nix08 said:


> How do you guys determine how much you're suppose to take?  My bottle recommends a pill 3 times a day which would only add up to 1.5grams(I think)....and another bottle said 2 pills 3 times a day and even that is only 3 grams(I think).



Hey Nix08 I agree with Kilacurlz. Just listen to your body. I've read websites that  simply say if your #2s aren't green you aren't taking enough.   Everyone is different, we all turned green within different time frames since taking chlorella. 
Some people here took very small doses and turned green within days. I slowly increased my dose and I think it took me almost two weeks! Also I have noticed for me when I was taking 12g I was feeling awesome and then I upped to 14g to see if there was a difference and there was. 
Do your own research and add or decrease as you see fit. You cannot 'overdose' as its a whole food  hth


----------



## Nix08

Ok thanks ladies I'll keep an eye out and increase slowly


----------



## ilong

Sorry ladies - I have been a bit busy yesterday and today so I missed this dialog on KiWiStyle.
KiWiStyle *Gingerroot is EXCELLENT for nausea/vomiting*.   I drink ginger root tea using fresh gingerroot but I also have the capsules, so in case of emergency I always have some on hand.  
If memory serves me correctly, you are taking the powder.   I experience a gaggin sensation at times when I take the powder as well.
Other (early posters) in this thread and other threads have experienced nausea and vomiting when taking chlorella.   You may want to consider doing a combination dosage (capsules and pills).  Also, please be sure you are taking a brand of chlorella which states that it is "broken cell wall".  "Broken cell wall" chlorella is what makes the supplement "digestible".
You have to increase gradually - and know your products.  
The goal is to feel better and reap all of the good benefits.  Not make ourselves ill or uncomfortable.


----------



## KiWiStyle

ilong said:


> Sorry ladies - I have been a bit busy yesterday and today so I missed this dialog on KiWiStyle.
> KiWiStyle Gingerroot is EXCELLENT for nausea/vomiting.   I drink ginger root tea using fresh gingerroot but I also have the capsules, so in case of emergency I always have some on hand.
> If memory serves me correctly, you are taking the powder.   I experience a gaggin sensation at times when I take the powder as well.
> Other (early posters) in this thread and other threads have experienced nausea and vomiting when taking chlorella.   You may want to consider doing a combination dosage (capsules and pills).  Also, please be sure you are taking a brand of chlorella which states that it is "broken cell wall".  "Broken cell wall" chlorella is what makes the supplement "digestible".
> You have to increase gradually - and know your products.
> The goal is to feel better and reap all of the good benefits.  Not make ourselves ill or uncomfortable.



Yes I was taking the source naturals powder so I know It's not that.  Ginger root would have come in very handy but I didn't want to go out to the store, I did drink some tea with some other good stuff in it for nausea and it just came right back up.  Thanks for your suggestions .  You guys ever watch The Shark Tank?  I'm out, lol...I can't handle that type of discomfort.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LivingInPeace

I started Sun Chlorella on Saturday. I went green on Sunday.


----------



## Kiowa

I spent my future kids college education on a vitacost order... 
anyway, I think i am going through some major detox, I also started back dry brushing my skin and having Epsom salt/ACV baths after my workouts....I am feeling great though,and able to focus more.. I forget I was taking this for hair growth...


----------



## Wenbev

KiWiStyle so sorry to see you go, I understand though

Kiowa LOL @ future kid. Isn't it funny most of us started on this for hair growth and its completely turned around.  I personally would see the hair growth as an bonus now, not necessity.


----------



## Wenbev

LivingInPeace welcome aboard!  And that was fast! Need some deets!


----------



## ilong

KiWiStyle- we certainly do not want to see you leave us but it is certainly understandable.  "Everything is not for Everybody". 

Kiowa - kids won't be able to go to college but Mom will be beautiful and healthy, full of energy, swanging that long hair.  _ I think that is totally understandable -  (_JUST KIDDIN')
The benefits I've experienced already have made me extremely happy.  I will be OVER THE TOP when I see a tremendous hair growth spurt.  And I have this gut feeling that I will.

LivingInPeace - to the thread.   I don't believe anyone else is taking Sun Chlorella which is supposedly a higher level/quality chlorella.  
Green in one Day!!!  That may be a record.  Please keep us posted on your journey - I am considering purchasing Sun Chlorella - so having your review and opinion will help me decide.


----------



## LivingInPeace

Wenbev said:


> LivingInPeace welcome aboard!  And that was fast! Need some deets!


 
LivingInPeace - to the thread.   I don't believe anyone else is taking Sun Chlorella which is supposedly a higher level/quality chlorella.  
Green in one Day!!!  That may be a record.  Please keep us posted on your journey - I am considering purchasing Sun Chlorella - so having your review and opinion will help me decide.[/QUOTE]

I'll be back later with my review and details. I think I went green quickly because I've been really been trying to eat cleaner these past few months.


----------



## Lovingmywaves12

Hey ladies!!!!! (ilong)

I know you rang me quite a few days ago and I am sorry that I didn't respond. for some strange reason, my notifications are not working.

Anyhoo, I am taking this for hair growth, but I am also giving this to my kids as well. My 6 yo has been having the worst stomach issues that I have ever seen anyone have. This is has been going on for 3 years. With all the tests and such done by bunches of doctors, mommy has been able to fix it. She has been taking 1.4 g for a little over a month. 

When we started this, I decided not to give her the medicine that the specialist gave her bc I wanted to see if it worked. I did keep it on hand, just in case we had a serious problem and needed it. I am elated to say that she has not taken any of the rx meds. She asks for her green medicine everyday to make sure she takes it. She has had NO tummy issues at all. 

This will be a KEEPER round these parts, lol!!!!


----------



## Kiowa

ilong said:


> @Kiowa - kids won't be able to go to college but Mom will be beautiful and healthy, full of energy, swanging that long hair.  _ I think that is totally understandable -  (_JUST KIDDIN')
> The benefits I've experienced already have made me extremely happy.  I will be OVER THE TOP when I see a tremendous hair growth spurt.  And I have this gut feeling that I will.


@ilong :swordfigh
                     I ain't playing...Even if I end up turning as green as the Incredible Hulk, I'm determined to walk around this summer with toned abs,and toss my long hair back and forth.. I don't plan on having any kids, ever, my two twin nieces stay with me every summer holiday, and that as much child rearing as I can deal with....
I saw the Sun brand at WholeFoods, but it just burns my grits when I have to buy supplements from them....
I ordered Jarrow Yaeyama Powder from VC  so I will be stalking the postman daily until I get my package, I  doubled my current dosage to use up the brand I have now......it will be interesting to see if there is a big difference in brands..
I start a new gig next week, so can't be McFartyPoo...any ideas on how to cut down on gas, please let me know..
I threw some Flax Seed Oil in my non-green lunch smoothie at lunch...


----------



## Wenbev

Kiowa said:


> @ilong :swordfigh
> I ain't playing...I'm determined to walk around this summer toned abs,and toss my long hair back and forth.. I don't plan on having any kids, ever, my two twin nieces stay with me every summer holiday, and that as much child rearing as I can deal with....
> I saw the Sun brand at WholeFoods, but it just burns my grits when I have to buy supplements from them....
> I ordered Jarrow Yaeyama Powder from VC  so I will be stalking the postman daily until I get my package, I  doubled my current dosage to use up the brand I have now......it will be interesting to see if there is a big difference in brands..
> I start a new gig next week, so can't be McFartyPoo...any ideas on how to cut down on gas, please let me know..
> I threw some Flax Seed Oil in my non-green lunch smoothie at lunch...



The fartiness should stop soon, it usually quits within a week or two. Maybe take it in the afternoon instead of the morning so the gassiness is more in the late afternoon/evening? I love flax seed oil! I may try adding it to a smoothie but the flavor is a bit strong. I usually just take two spoonfuls and and  chase it with a bit of juice.  Lol


----------



## LivingInPeace

I'm taking Sun Chlorella tablets as of 4/6/2013. They are 200mg each. I have been taking fifteen tablets a day. I take them all at once. I'll increase my dosage on Sat. 4/13. I haven't had any nausea or side effects that I've noticed. I take them after I eat. I'm hoping to get some hair growth out of this experiment.


----------



## ilong

Hi ladies, not ignoring you but I am experiencing a major detox again. Earlier today my BM's were significant and frequent. I am quite sure that I know what triggered this detox. 
For dinner, I had salmon croquettes from a Soul Food Bistro on Tuesday and the leftovers yesterday. For lunch yesterday, I had white albacore tuna (from a can). Today I had chicken salad (which the restaurant probably used canned chicken). 
I believe these canned meats triggered the detox and my body is fighting to rid itsel of these toxins.
Almost EVERYTHING hurts as it did when I first detoxed in January. My head, ears, neck, fingers, back, stomach, chest, knees, legs, ankles all hurt. It is the same feeling I had in January. Just a few minutes ago I had a metal taste in my mouth. 

So Ladies, watch what foods you intake, especially any seafoods and take note if you feel ill after you consume certain foods. We may think it's the supplements but it could be the supplements trying to do their job - detox and cleanse you.

Hopefully I will feel better in a day or two and will check back in. Keep those updates coming.

P.S. Good thing I was able to order my 5 bottles of spirulina and 3 bottles of chlorella before I started feeling "really bad" today.

Good night everyone.


----------



## Wenbev

ilong feel better love, you'll get through


----------



## Kilacurlz

ilong feel better soon.  I've experienced detox each timr I eat something processed so I know what you mean. I love that this stuff can "tell" you when you're on the wrong track.

Kiowa let us know how you like the jarrow yaeyama powder.  I take 12g of it everyday and so far so good.


----------



## Kilacurlz

Lovingmywaves12 I don't know if you saw my earlier post about chlorella putting my ulcerative colitis in remission but I have no stomach or colon issues since the week I began taking chl 4 months ago.  This is after months of severe symptoms.  I don't know how or why it works but it does and it does something meds other than steroids can't do.  Each day I'm free of colon inflammation the less chance I have of developing colon cancer.  That's enough reason to take this for life!

Update on dad...  I mentioned recently my dad wanted to try chl.  Well he asked his doc and she gave him the green light!  I'm surprised by this since she's an MD not DO...Anyway, she just told him to watch his sugar levels for any changes.  Now I can hopefully update you guys on me AND him.


----------



## Wenbev

Kilacurlz, that is really great news about your dad! I can't wait to hear about his results. And I'm really happy about the success you've had so far with chl.  I want to see if I can get my mom on it in the near future.


----------



## JC-Junkie

ilong Feel better soon ! 'By His stripes we are healed'


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Wenbev said:


> TrulyBlessed Sorry we didn't welcome you to the thread! Howdy! welcome to our chlorella !



Thanks so much for the warm welcome!!!  I used to take Chlorella for 2-3 years straight about 8 years ago then stopped.  Years later I began having health issues but fortunately I'm better now and back on the Chlorella train.  This stuff worked like magic back in the day for maintaining a robust immune system but I stopped because I figured I didn't need it anymore.  I take Sun Chlorella tablets but only half the recommended dose since that's what worked for me in the past.  In my experience you don't need an excessive amounts of chlorella to see benefits.  Anyway, I'm definitely glad to be in the chlorella circle!


----------



## Kiowa

For those of you taking probiotics, when do you normally take them? I went out to dinner tonight, and food seemed like it was a little greasy, and my stomach decided it wanted no part of it...


----------



## Nix08

When you go green do you continue to go green indefinately or does it taper off?

I feel the energy it gives and I'm not as hungry all the time now 
I didn't drink any water today and I got a bump on my face this evening...so tonight I upped my intake of chlorella to help me stay awake a little longer so that I can drink my water and moringa tea.  I rarely get pimples, so I'm hoping that the water will help.


----------



## Wenbev

Kiowa said:


> For those of you taking probiotics, when do you normally take them? I went out to dinner tonight, and food seemed like it was a little greasy, and my stomach decided it wanted no part of it...



I was doing iflora for yeast in the gut but it was only part of the whole regimen I had to do for two months. Now, I don't need it as the chlorella is handling all that full time. I haven't felt the need to have to. Hth


----------



## Wenbev

Nix08 said:


> When you go green do you continue to go green indefinately or does it taper off?
> 
> I feel the energy it gives and I'm not as hungry all the time now
> I didn't drink any water today and I got a bump on my face this evening...so tonight I upped my intake of chlorella to help me stay awake a little longer so that I can drink my water and moringa tea.  I rarely get pimples, so I'm hoping that the water will help.



Hey Nix08 tis that pimple rather large and cystic looking? Might be a detox symptom. You should stay green, if not increase by a gram or two.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Kiowa said:


> For those of you taking probiotics, when do you normally take them? I went out to dinner tonight, and food seemed like it was a little greasy, and my stomach decided it wanted no part of it...



I take mine first thing in the morning on an empty stomach, about 30min before breakfast.


----------



## yuhlovevybz

I haven't been taking this for long, but I doubt I'll repurchase. I take it before bed and it's almost like a sleeping pill. I was out cold when I took it before my nap today.


----------



## Wenbev

yuhlovevybz said:


> I haven't been taking this for long, but I doubt I'll repurchase. I take it before bed and it's almost like a sleeping pill. I was out cold when I took it before my nap today.



yuhlovevybz refresh my memory how much are you taking, what brand? Usually people have increase energy.


----------



## yuhlovevybz

Wenbev said:


> yuhlovevybz refresh my memory how much are you taking, what brand? Usually people have increase energy.



I'm taking NOW broken cell algae tablets... I take 3 tablets which is 1000mcg if I remember correctly (too lazy to check the bottle). I remember the first day I took it I was almost literally bouncing off the walls, but now it's the complete opposite. erplexed

Correction: 1000 mg


----------



## Wenbev

yuhlovevybz you are only taking 1g.  Before you quit, up your dosage to at least 3g. most of us are taking about 9-16g and didn't start to see results until 3 months in.


----------



## JC-Junkie

Hey guys !
For the last couple days I've been feeling really breathless and tired and I don't know why. I also get headaches too. It could be due to the fact that I'm on the laptop and I'm squinting, but I'm squinting because I'm tired. I'm hoping is not the increase of chlorella from 4.8mg to 7.2 and spirulina from 4.5mg to 7, because I believe I was getting really good results. I also take other supplements biotin, garlic, bamboo silica, vitamin c, and a multivit. Plus I wasn't breathless or tired when I first started taking chlorella so I don't know what's happening and that was from last year I was taking 3000mg  And then I stopped and then jumped back on it again recently. I've taken biotin and vitamin c for months now so I don't believe its that. Do you think its another detox symptom ? Maybe I should take a break ? Because I'm really concerned. Can you guys help me understand whats happening ?

EDA: I'm not sure where its coming from, although I can't pin point exactly, I don't feel a tightness in my chest though, I think, but its like I can't pin point it exactly. I hope that makes sense. I also started using retin A 0.1 from 0.05 yesterday, and I had been fine when using the retin A 0.05. Plus I was having shortness of breath before my retin A arrived. So I'm not sure its that to be honest. However I did read that a few times it has resulted in breathlessness, in people with asthma. When I was younger my asthma was really really bad, but now it isn't really and I don't really suffer from it at all anymore, so I don't know whats happening.
Also I'm not sure but I feel like the breathlessness is coming from my throat, like something blocking it, but I can't tell for sure. Because I can't pinpoint the actual part where its stemming from.
I'm just trying to think of everything that has changed in my intake and stuff.
I'd be most grateful if you guys could help me out, because I am a little scared 
I'm really sorry this is so long too. I just want to understand what is going on 

TIA !!!


----------



## Kilacurlz

JC-Junkie I go through weird symptoms every time I increase chl. Right now I'm dealing with a little nausea and shortness of breath.  I'm having hot flashes too which could be my age, but I've never had them before.  But I'm saying all that to say before you worry too much I would cut back down on your dose and see how you feel.  Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## ilong

Hey everyone - I am back and fell 98% better. Thank you all for your "feel better" messages. 
I feel better but I am tired for two reasons: 1. Although I was under the weather, I still had several deadlines to meet, so I had to work like an idiot.  and; 2. I didn't take my chlorella and spirulina dosages as I should, while I was under the weather. BIG MISTAKE!!! I should have kept my dosage up. I think I've discovered that as result of these supplements being water soluble - they leave your body immediately and therefore the improvements/benefits you experience, diminish greatly with the absence of the supplements.
I tried to jump right back on my dosage bandwagon today - ANOTHER BIG MISTAKE. I have to gradually ease my dosage back up to the level I was at. That was a bad situation with the salmon/tuna meals. UCK!!!! I may stay off them for a while.  Also,  
Glad to be back and @Wenbev has been on point (as usual) with monitoring the thread - so all is good.


----------



## Wenbev

JC-Junkie Im not certain what caused what you are feeling. You are taking a lot of different things that could possibly be causing some type of interaction. I agree with Kilacurlz and drop your dosages.


----------



## Wenbev

ilong thanks  just trying to be jbtoo LOL


----------



## JC-Junkie

Thank you Kilacurlz and Wenbev. I dropped my dosage to about five grams east of spirulina and chlorella, and also dropped from 10000 bioitn to 5 thousand, so that could have also been the change as well. I'm feeling less breathless  So I'll remain at 5 grams each for chlorella and spirulina and then after a while see if I can increase. It could have also been the increase in biotin also, especially as I had increased my dosage of chlorella and spirulina last Saturday with no problems, but increased my biotin intake on Wednesday I believe, so maybe there was an overload ? Well I'm glad, I'm getting better because it was kinda scary  But I'm happy I'm recovering


----------



## ilong

JC-Junkie
Sorry that I wasn't able to respond - but Wenbev and Kilacurlz are right.  You should  decrease your dosage back to where you were before you experienced the symptoms.  Also, your symptoms are somewhat similar to what I experienced - so I would also recommend your reviewing what you ate just before you begin to feel bad.

IMO the supplements issue "alarms" (so to speak) regarding unhealthy foods we eat.  In the past we may have just ignored the symptoms and thought "I am tired " or "my head hurts - don't know why" and laid down or took some aspirin.  But IMO the supplements trigger physical responses to those foods.  We assume the supplements are the problem but IMO - I believe the foods are the problem and the supplements are doing their job - protecting the body by attacking the toxins, bacteria associated with those foods to expel them.

In some cases it could be the supplements if your body has not adjusted to the supplement, if you are allergic to the supplements ( which would have been evident when you initially started taking them), 

Also, as been suggested by an earlier poster, make sure that you are not depleting your body of its good bacteria.   Look at all the supplements you are taking and foods you are consuming.   This is another reason I have a spreadsheet of what supplements I take.  If you are taking a lot of supplements or eating a lot of foods with have a "prebiotic" affect then you need a "probiotic" to counteract.  Yogurt is a probiotic food and  I eat it daily (alone or in a smoothie).  I think chlorella and/or spirulina enforces healthier eating or detox everytime we don't. 

I believe chlorella and spirulina have a *disdain* for canned foods and as Kilacurlz mentioned processed foods in general.   As a result, a reaction to consuming these types of foods will occur.  Something tells me these types of food may be a thing of the past in our diets.  It has to be fresh/healthy or prepare to detox.

It's kind of funny - to me chlorella and spirulina are like pitbulls guarding the body.  They cleanse the body and want to keep it that way - clean.  So when a bad intruder enters the body - they attack it with a viciousness, without mercy and gets rid of it  

JC-Junkie glad you are feeling better.


----------



## ilong

Kilacurlz - that is exciting news about your Dad.  I am glad his doctor was opened to him trying a healthier approach.  

By all means keep us updated on both of you.


----------



## ilong

OK so I have to share this with everyone. 

I told another coworker about chlorella and spirulina and the wonderful -affect it is had on my legs.  I call her the "rah-rah" lady.  Most of the time she get all hyper and excited (thanks you profusely, swears she is going to do something, can't wait to do it, blah-blah-blah) about a topic then fizzles away.  Actually she is more like a firecracker - sparkly, loud, exciting, then in a very short time "poof"...

This crazy woman is a type 2 diabetic, has VERY high blood pressure, AND has liver problems. Know what she was most concerned with in taking chlorella - if she could lose weight!!!!   And she is not a big woman.  Like all of us - she can lose a few pounds - but she is not anywhere near fat or obese!!!
So I laid out the facts for her you have 3 very serious health conditions and you are worried about losing 20 lbs. - are you serious? <smh>

Some people are lost and have to find their own way out of their self-constructed maze of destruction.  She is a classic case. <smh>


----------



## JC-Junkie

Thank you very much ilong ! I also think it could have been something I was eating as well, but I'm not quite sure what, so I'm looking into what I ate. I don't remember eating anything canned, but I think my diet can be quite rich at times high in starchy foods.
Could you tell me more about your spreadsheet for your supplements ? It sounds really good and beneficial


----------



## Wenbev

JC-Junkie I was thinking, do you have allergies to shellfish/seafood? Possibly hyperthyroid? Iodine allergy? If so, the spirulina could have contributed to the symptoms you were feeling...besides the starches, what else did you eat when you started feeling ill?


----------



## JC-Junkie

Wenbev said:


> JC-Junkie I was thinking, do you have allergies to shellfish/seafood? Possibly hyperthyroid? Iodine allergy? If so, the spirulina could have contributed to the symptoms you were feeling...besides the starches, what else did you eat when you started feeling ill?



Wenbev I don't think so, love fish  I don't know really know what a hyperthyroid is apart from it produces excess thyroid hormones. But I don't think I am  Its strange, its better but its not completely gone. But I believe because of my asthma, even though its slight sometimes it can be ellevated, I think.


----------



## Phoenix14

I'm slow. Maybe one of you can help me. I just started taking VS Super Chlorella last night. I started with one tablet. How should I progress? When should I increase the dosage?


----------



## Wenbev

Phoenix14 said:


> I'm slow. Maybe one of you can help me. I just started taking VS Super Chlorella last night. I started with one tablet. How should I progress? When should I increase the dosage?



Phoenix14 no worries, what is the dosage? Are you taking pills/tablets/powder? Take a look at the back of the container to determine what a serving size is. For example, with source naturals tabs 10 tabs = 2g so each tab is 0.2g. I say this bc it's important to know how much you're actually taking. Another poster mixed up her measurements and was taking almost double than what she thought. 
I would start with 1-3g daily either spreading the dosage out it taking all at once. See how you feel, increase slowly by 1-2g weekly or biweekly. I encourage you to read the first two or three posts at the beginning and maybe a couple of the posts after ilong resuscitated this post if not the while thing. It is very informative. Please keep us posted and we are all here to offer support and answer any more questions to the best of our ability.


----------



## Phoenix14

Wenbev said:


> Phoenix14 no worries, what is the dosage? Are you taking pills/tablets/powder? Take a look at the back of the container to determine what a serving size is. For example, with source naturals tabs 10 tabs = 2g so each tab is 0.2g. I say this bc it's important to know how much you're actually taking. Another poster mixed up her measurements and was taking almost double than what she thought.
> I would start with 1-3g daily either spreading the dosage out it taking all at once. See how you feel, increase slowly by 1-2g weekly or biweekly. I encourage you to read the first two or three posts at the beginning and maybe a couple of the posts after ilong resuscitated this post if not the while thing. It is very informative. Please keep us posted and we are all here to offer support and answer any more questions to the best of our ability.



Each tablet is 1000mg. I took one last night. I was going to one daily for a while and then increase


----------



## Wenbev

Phoenix14 said:


> Each tablet is 1000mg. I took one last night. I was going to one daily for a while and then increase



Okay, 1000mg = 1g. Do that for the next couple days then up to 2 or 3g. If the ahem isn't green, you need more  and watch for your detox once you increase


----------



## LivingInPeace

So after going green initially after one day(!) I've been kinda green. I increased my dosage on 4/14. I haven't noticed any effects but it's only been a minute anyway.


----------



## Wenbev

LivingInPeace said:


> So after going green initially after one day(!) I've been kinda green. I increased my dosage on 4/14. I haven't noticed any effects but it's only been a minute anyway.



YAy  keep us updated!


----------



## Nix08

Is it too early to notice a change in my nails?  They seems to be smoothing out...the tips are split from me being too rough and banging them into things.  I have noticed my energy level being level throughout the day....which I'm happy about

Thanks Wenbev for your responses upthread.  I do think the bumps were/are detox symptoms. I have another one on my leg now.  I prefer that they are anywhere but my face so that works (ya, I'm a little vain)


----------



## Wenbev

Nix08 said:


> Is it too early to notice a change in my nails?  They seems to be smoothing out...the tips are split from me being too rough and banging them into things.  I have noticed my energy level being level throughout the day....which I'm happy about
> 
> Thanks Wenbev for your responses upthread.  I do think the bumps were/are detox symptoms. I have another one on my leg now.  I prefer that they are anywhere but my face so that works (ya, I'm a little vain)



No worries lady! No, it's not too early, I remember that was the first indication for me that chlorella was working. 
And at least you're getting the pimples off the face  I always get them on the cheeks or neck. Weird.


----------



## Wenbev

So since we don't hold anything back on this posting, I must tell you guys...my ish don't stink! LOL! I have been paying more attention to that for the past two weeks making sure it wasn't a fluke! Lol. I do remember reading something along those lines from the early posters but everyone did not have that ability. Woohoo, next time, somebody gives me the side eye saying I act like my ish don't stink, I'm going to say it doesn't!! Haha


----------



## g.lo

hey ladies, ordered some chlorella from source naturals! do i need to get spiriluna as well? i have ordered the powder and wondering if i shoudl start for 1tsp1 thanks


----------



## Kiowa

I am doing 6mg Chlorella I have kinda fine hair, and I know my eyes might be playing tricks on me, but my hair does seem to becoming thicker than normal. But the big news, is my belly fat is just peeling away, I have enough energy to double my workout sessions... I'm going to be getting in a bikini after all this summer...also, not sure if it is the Chlorella, but I am less anxious about things...


----------



## ilong

Nix08 - your are in good company (re:vanity).  I think that is a trait of most of us here on LHCF and I ain't mad at any on us.  

Wenbev - re: ish - funny - but I know what you mean.  chlorella is like the Mr. Clean of supplements.

g.lo - not all of the ladies on the thread are taking both supplements.   I am because I want the benefits they both provide.
I found an excellent link which discusses the differences.  I will look for it and try not post it tonight.    Is the serving size for Source Naturals 3g per tsp serving?  If it is I would start with that maybe 1/2 tsp in the am and 1/2 tsp. later in the day.  This way you can see how your body responds to the supplement. Don't take it just before bedtime unless you want to be up during the night from sleeplessness and high energy.  
As mentioned upthread - increase slowly and monitor any changes in your body, physical and mental state.

Kiowa - watch out!!! I think you are about to hurt some woman's son, wearing a bikini, with no body fat, swangin' that pretty hair.   (I want to be like you when I grow up!!  )


----------



## g.lo

ilong said:


> Nix08 - your are in good company (re:vanity).  I think that is a trait of most of us here on LHCF and I ain't mad at any on us.
> 
> Wenbev - re: ish - funny - but I know what you mean.  chlorella is like the Mr. Clean of supplements.
> 
> g.lo - not all of the ladies on the thread are taking both supplements.   I am because I want the benefits they both provide.
> I found an excellent link which discusses the differences.  I will look for it and try not post it tonight.    Is the serving size for Source Naturals 3g per tsp serving?  If it is I would start with that maybe 1/2 tsp in the am and 1/2 tsp. later in the day.  This way you can see how your body responds to the supplement. Don't take it just before bedtime unless you want to be up during the night from sleeplessness and high energy.
> As mentioned upthread - increase slowly and monitor any changes in your body, physical and mental state.
> 
> Kiowa - watch out!!! I think you are about to hurt some woman's son, wearing a bikini, with no body fat, swangin' that pretty hair.   (I want to be like you when I grow up!!  )



thanks! my aim is to slowly replace all my vitamins pills, iron, B-complex...


----------



## Seamonster

Hi,

Does anyone know what the mix is to use chlorella, Spirulina, and nettle? I also eat kelp. So far with all of this, I am not green. I want to bump up to green for a while to detox.

Also the front page has the vitamin content of chlorella, but I am missing the dose of chlorella to get those vitamins.  Thanks everybody for the help.


----------



## Wenbev

Kiowa said:


> I am doing 6mg Chlorella I have kinda fine hair, and I know my eyes might be playing tricks on me, but my hair does seem to becoming thicker than normal. But the big news, is my belly fat is just peeling away, I have enough energy to double my workout sessions... I'm going to be getting in a bikini after all this summer...also, not sure if it is the Chlorella, but I am less anxious about things...



It's the chlorella! I'm super anxious by nature bc of my hyperthyroid condition. I am def less anxious, less hyper. ❤Chlorella


----------



## Wenbev

Welcome g.lo and Seamonster

G.lo it looks like ilong answered your question  keep us updated! 
Seamonster ilong will be posting competing later about chlorella/spirulina combo. If I'm not mistaken its 2:1 chlorella. The nettle is taken as tea, hair rinse or added as a leave in condish.
As always, I honestly suggest to newbies to this thread to read the very first two or three posts at the very least! It provides great info about what to expect, uses, what brands, etc. please keep us updated on your experiences so we can all learn from them


----------



## g.lo

Wenbev said:


> Welcome g.lo and Seamonster
> 
> G.lo it looks like ilong answered your question  keep us updated!
> Seamonster ilong will be posting competing later about chlorella/spirulina combo. If I'm not mistaken its 2:1 chlorella. The nettle is taken as tea, hair rinse or added as a leave in condish.
> As always, I honestly suggest to newbies to this thread to read the very first two or three posts at the very least! It provides great info about what to expect, uses, what brands, etc. please keep us updated on your experiences so we can all learn from them



thanks, I managed to read the entire thread, and got overwhelmed!


----------



## Wenbev

g.lo said:


> thanks, I managed to read the entire thread, and got overwhelmed!



Wow! Awesome!  So what form did you get? Tabs or powder?


----------



## Kiowa

ilong said:


> @Kiowa - watch out!!! I think you are about to hurt some woman's son, wearing a bikini, with no body fat, swangin' that pretty hair.   (I want to be like you when I grow up!!  )


ilong I've been trying to work out first thing in the morning for ages..Chlorella has been the boot in the butt to get me going.. I did have to cut back on my Wheatgrass and Barley that I was taking, as I was tossing and turning and not sleeping..don't have my routine down pat as I would like it, but its a work in progress and I am trying to keep a journal so I can track progress..


----------



## Nix08

I just thought of another observation......i haven't been as impatient with the little ones. Or maybe they've been better behaved

I read the write upon spirulina and chlorella from natural news this evening = on the hunt now for spirulina. And like with oil pulling I'm super excited. I upped to 3 grams today..working my way to 5. I will introduce spirulina and work my way to 10.

All of you ladies rock! 

@Wenbev thanks for answering my questions and @ilong thanks sooo much for gently pulling me into this thread


----------



## Wenbev

Nix08 said:


> I just thought of another observation......i haven't been as impatient with the little ones. Or maybe they've been better behaved: perplexed:
> 
> I read the write upon spirulina and chlorella from natural news this evening = on the hunt now for spirulina. And like with oil pulling I'm super excited.  I upped to 3 grams today..working my way to 5. I will introduce spirulina and work my way to 10.
> 
> All of you ladies rock!
> 
> Wenbev thanks for answering my questions and ilong thanks solo much for gently pulling me into this thread



Nix08 no worries! I may have you to thank if I can manage this oil pulling! That's great to hear about increased patience.


----------



## Nix08

Wenbev oil pulling allows your wonderful body to heal itself as it was designed to do  It perfectly fits in with a lifestyle of doing better as you know better. . Which is what I consider this hair journey, chlorella, spirulina and such to be all about. oke: oke: oke:


----------



## ilong

g.lo - I know there is so much information in this thread.  But so many questions have already been answered upthread.  And the ladies who posted early on did a great job in researching and sharing.  Perhaps you can now just keep up to date with information as it's shared.  Glad to have you on the thread.

Phoenix14 - I don't believe I welcomed you to the thread.  My apologies - Welcome - and we look forward to your sharing your experiences.

Seamonster - the only mention of a ratio of chlorella to spirulina is by Adams  (naturalnews).  I mentioned this up thread.  Not saying he is right or wrong - but haven't been able to find any other mentions.
Also, from what I've gathered chlorella cleans/detoxes the body, is high in protein and .  Spirulina is high in protein and nutrients also but promotes  more healing and treatment of the body.  I am so upset at myself for not bookmarking the site I found with the great comparisons.  When I find it again I will post the link.

Kiowa - I think keeping a spreadsheet or journal is crucial.  Overlap can be easily identified and possibly eliminated (saving $).  Also it helps to identify what is promoting the changes/improvements that you experience.  Gradually increasing your dosage aids your body in adjusting to the supplement(s) and IMO reduces the shock to your systems.  Not able to sleep is one of the potential shocks. If your body adjusts to the dosage, chances are your sleep will adjust accordingly.  Excepting of course if you take it late at night (like I did and bounced off the walls all night )

Nix08 - you are more than welcome.  With the oil pulling, chlorella, spirulina and moringa - I am definitely feeling and doing so much better.  Suggestion:  you may want to read documentation from another site.  Natural news is Adams site and he has self elevated himself in the nutrition field.  Not sure if I would rely on his information solely.  I believe he sells his own brand of chlorella now (Good Chlorella/ clean chlorella or something like that.)

Wenbev - so you're ready to "pull the oil"?  That is great news.  ITA with Nix08.  We will look for you in the oil pulling thread.


----------



## Wenbev

ilong Nix08 I'm thinking I may give it a whirl.  Want to read the thread and some other sites first


----------



## Wenbev

Chlorella/Spirulina articles without "Mr. Chlorella" Mike Adams LOL for your reading pleasure...
http://www.buzzle.com/articles/chlorella-vs-spirulina.html
http://healthandbeautyelite.com/spirulina-and-chlorella
http://lifefoods.co.nz/blog/spirulina-and-chlorella-who-is-the-king


----------



## g.lo

i will update as soon as i receive my goodies! thanks for all your input!


----------



## Phoenix14

I went up to 2g last night. I woke up a few hours later feeling...weird. Not quite nauseous, but a little dizzy and not quite well. It went away after about ten minutes. I
I'm thinking of going up to about 4g tomorrow. I'm impatient lol. I also think I'll run back to Vitamin Shoppe and grab some Spirulina.


----------



## chocolat79

Phoenix14, work your way up slowly. I switched Chlorella brands and had taken a small break and had been doing appx. 6g on one brand and when I switched to the other brand at 6g, it made me sick as a dog (nausea/vomiting)!! I had to stay home from work that day and I NEVER call out for work. So, if you're already feeling a little dizzy/nauseated, stay on 2g for a little while, then go up to 3, then 4. Just my $.02


----------



## chocolat79

I gotta get back on this. Since my experience with a new brand I've been so gun-shy to stay with it, but I love the benefits. The increased energy is crazy! I subscribed to this thread and I'm glad it's been revived. I'll have to do the same with my chlorella.


----------



## JC-Junkie

Hello ladies !!! 
I just thought I'd update you on my dosage  I'm currently taking 6g of both chlorella and spirulina 

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Wenbev

Phoenix14 said:


> I went up to 2g last night. I woke up a few hours later feeling...weird. Not quite nauseous, but a little dizzy and not quite well. It went away after about ten minutes. I
> I'm thinking of going up to about 4g tomorrow. I'm impatient lol. I also think I'll run back to Vitamin Shoppe and grab some Spirulina.



I'd hold at the 2g in all honestly Phoenix08. The affects of chlorella are best received over time and shows itself in a cumulative manner. You'll get there!


----------



## Wenbev

Welcome back chocolat79! What brand are you taking, what form and what dosage are you thinking about starting?
 Thanks again ilong for bumping this thread back up!


----------



## Kilacurlz

I went a lil crazy last week from the vitacost BOGO.  I bought 6 bottles of the capsules (and 6 bottles of AOHSR for 6 and change)!  But now I have to figure out what to do with all this chlorella since I still have a huge thing of the powder.  Maybe I'll start the kiddos on it..


----------



## Wenbev

Kilacurlz said:


> I went a lil crazy last week from the vitacost BOGO.  I bought 6 bottles of the capsules (and 6 bottles of AOHSR for 6 and change)!  But now I have to figure out what to do with all this chlorella since I still have a huge thing of the powder.  Maybe I'll start the kiddos on it..



Lol. That was me when they did the 15% off! I've been giving a half of a gram to my 7yo since January, no issues. You could also open the caps and make a facial mask. I did that once before with just a small amt of water. Up thread the original posters also mentioned adding it to their lotions, face creams condish etc


----------



## Kilacurlz

Wenbev I think I'll look into the face masks.  I guess missed that people were doing that. Thank you for the suggestion. If it can do something about this acne it's worth a shot.  I have some neem powder.  I wonder how the two might work together.  Off to google some more.


----------



## ilong

Phoenix14 - slow your roll!   You don't want to throw in the towel on these great supplements - because they make you ill.   You do want the benefits - and believe us - it is worth it.  And we want you to hang around in this thread with us.  So as chocolat79 suggested - proceed gradually - let your body adjust.  Keep in mind chlorella is detoxing your body which triggers various physical responses.  You don't want accelerated responses which could be unpleasant.
Also, you may want to check the ingredients of the VS brand of spirulina - it may have fillers like the VS Super Chlorella.  So although it may me less expensive - the potency is diminished with the fillers.

chocolat79 - welcome back to the thread.  Glad to have you here.  I thought about the potential effect of different brands - I just received a new shipment of Hawaiian Spirulina so I will soon see how my body likes it!! 

Wenbev - my pleasure.  I think the supplements are a goldmine (for me)

JC-Junkie - there you are.  Last night I wondered where you were and how you were getting along.  You're feeling better then, yes?

Kilacurlz and Wenbev - ITA - these sales get you everytime.  But IMO it is better that I have these tried, tested and true supplements always on hand, than to run out.  I have no regrets on my purchase*S*
Kilacurlz - didn't you say you started your Dad on chlorella and now you have extra...**


----------



## Kilacurlz

So, I opened a capsule, dipped my finger in water and then the chl and rubbed it on clean skin.  I did this until I had a very thick, FUNKY, green mask that covered my entire face.  I look like the incredible hulk.  I hope this washes off.

Btw this mask is very tight and the smell disappeared once it dried.  Feels like any other mask I've used.  Next time I may try it with a little neem powder.

I'll let you all know tomorrow if I'm still green after I wash it off.  Lol


----------



## Wenbev

Kilacurlz said:


> So, I opened a capsule, dipped my finger in water and then the chl and rubbed it on clean skin.  I did this until I had a very thick, FUNKY, green mask that covered my entire face.  I look like the incredible hulk.  I hope this washes off.
> 
> Btw this mask is very tight and the smell disappeared once it dried.  Feels like any other mask I've used.  Next time I may try it with a little neem powder.
> 
> I'll let you all know tomorrow if I'm still green after I wash it off.  Lol



LOL. That's exactly how I did mine! I put on in a saucer and added a small amt of water. I need to get the capsules. I haven't done it again  my son said I looked scary with the green on. I used a warm washcloth to get it off.


----------



## Kilacurlz

So after keeping the chl mask on all night I washed it off this morning.  I noticed right away the swelling from the cystic acne has dimished.  I also noticed my skin was a little smoother and softer.  I still have pimples but they look a little smaller.  I also don't have any new ones. 

Anyway I don't know if I'm imagining improvements or they're real but I'll keep everyone updated since I plan to keep doing this for a couple weeks at least until I can legitimately gauge whether it makes a difference.


----------



## Wenbev

Kilacurlz you slept with it all night?! Wow, that thing was so tight for me I had to take it off with in ten min.


----------



## JC-Junkie

Yes I'm fine thank you ilong 
I'm staying at 6g for both chlorella and spirulina for a while. While I was away I did read that chlorella could cause some breathing problems, but I think that may be due to the detox. I read it here
http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-suppl...gredientId=907&activeIngredientName=CHLORELLA

So I'm just remaining at that dosage of both types of algae for a while before any increasing 

I hope everyone is doing really well !


----------



## Kiowa

hmm...I have some french clay powder that I mix with ACV for a mask...going to add some Chlorella to it, and sit under the steamer with my hair.... anyone ever added Chlorella to Henna?


----------



## ilong

Kilacurlz, Wenbev - keep us posted on your new "chlorella facial regimen" you know most of us will probably try it.

@ JC-Junkie - good idea to maintain for a while. You body will love you.

Kiowa - OK - so you know you are going to kill 'em at the beach, right? Sexy body, sexy hair, sexy smooth skin. Better hire a body guard!!  And your maske and steamer sounds heavenly.

I haven't done a facial mask in over 15 years - I'm thinking I may have to try one - now with all of you tauting the benefits of these masks.

OT:  Just saw an add displayed with pics of some extremely sharp shoes (Lu-Lu's Shoes on Trend).  Gotta' run check the site out!  Hope they aren't cheap quality -  although I will accept cheap prices!


----------



## Kiowa

I was looking at this Chlorella products, and would love to see if anyone has any feedback on them..

http://www.acureorganics.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=chlorella

@ilong - Chlorella has really calmed the really bad breakout I had...I stopped being a PJ, because I never know what is going to break me out...I'm still being slow and steady with Chlorella..
My steaming/mask time is my 'me' time..


----------



## JC-Junkie

Kilacurlz and Wenbev, I also did a chlorella face mask earlier this year  I mixed some of the powder with some water and made a thick paste and then slathered it on my face. Your right Kilacurlz, the smell does go when it dries. It was very tight. I did it after I read a lady did it for three days and on her hand where she had a surgical scar, and the chlorella mask significantly reduced the hyperpigmentation produced. I thought I'll give it ago and see  but I only did it once. Might just start doing it again


----------



## Wenbev

Kiowa said:


> hmm...I have some french clay powder that I mix with ACV for a mask...going to add some Chlorella to it, and sit under the steamer with my hair.... anyone ever added Chlorella to Henna?



I've thought about it but never tried it. I guess in case I don't like the powder I could use it in henna or facials....let us know the results!


----------



## Wenbev

OT:  Just saw an add displayed with pics of some extremely sharp shoes (Lu-Lu's Shoes on Trend).  Gotta' run check the site out!  Hope they aren't cheap quality -  although I will accept cheap prices![/QUOTE]

That website has some cute stuff, haven't bought anything though. Report back if you buy!


----------



## Wenbev

Kiowa said:


> I was looking at this Chlorella products, and would love to see if anyone has any feedback on them..
> 
> http://www.acureorganics.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=chlorella
> 
> @ilong - Chlorella has really calmed the really bad breakout I had...I stopped being a PJ, because I never know what is going to break me out...I'm still being slow and steady with Chlorella..
> My steaming/mask time is my 'me' time..



Those products look really cool! Going to investigate...


----------



## ilong

Kiowa - slow and easy is good.  My being a PJ is the reason I already had chlorella and spirulina in my vitamin stash.  Sorry I am not familiar with those products.  But if you try them out please let us know the results and likewise for any member.

JC-Junkie - if scar reduction is another benefit of chlorella - I'm going to buy stock in a chlorella company.


Wenbev - there was one pair of shoes that I would have loved to purchase - but I keep my heels under 4".  Was not impressed with the clothing.  So NO BUY!!!


----------



## g.lo

my chlorella has been delivered today, yay!! 
can anybody recommend a good brand for spirulina?
thanks


----------



## Nix08

Wenbev which brand do you take?

Researching the brands and where they are from have me reading in circles


----------



## Kilacurlz

I have had exactly one inch of growth since last month when I decided to finally measure my hair.  I wanted to see if this really did increase growth rates. Although I really don't care anymore whether my hair grows fast or not, maybe this will motivate someone that is interested in fast growth to try chl and/or take it consistently.  I'm on my 4 month of consistent usage.  In the past when I was obsessed with growth my hair grew the typical 1/2 inch per month.  Kinda funny now I'm getting faster growth and I no longer care...


----------



## Wenbev

Nix08 said:


> Wenbev which brand do you take?
> 
> Researching the brands and where they are from have me reading in circles



Lol I tried two other brands before I went with my bff SOurce naturals yaeyama chlorella tablets


----------



## Wenbev

Kilacurlz said:


> I have had exactly one inch of growth since last month when I decided to finally measure my hair.  I wanted to see if this really did increase growth rates. Although I really don't care anymore whether my hair grows fast or not, maybe this will motivate someone that is interested in fast growth to try chl and/or take it consistently.  I'm on my 4 month of consistent usage.  In the past when I was obsessed with growth my hair grew the typical 1/2 inch per month.  Kinda funny now I'm getting faster growth and I no longer care...



Shoot, I still care!! LOL  I've also noted an inch a month using my badges of honor -grey hairs. There have been people that have claimed 2inches in the earlier postings. I'd like that too. I'm having a hard time letting go what I had vs what I have now in terms of length. I'm better but I really just need to get over it now.


----------



## Choklatekiss79

Kiowa said:


> I was looking at this Chlorella products, and would love to see if anyone has any feedback on them..
> 
> http://www.acureorganics.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=chlorella
> 
> @ilong - Chlorella has really calmed the really bad breakout I had...I stopped being a PJ, because I never know what is going to break me out...I'm still being slow and steady with Chlorella..
> My steaming/mask time is my 'me' time..



I'm currently using this entire line for oily skin. It has made a HUGE difference. I haven't had any breakouts in about 2 months. I love these products.


----------



## Nix08

Wenbev thank you so much...as I walked out of the store after buying Sun chlorella I saw your post  I'll use this while I see if I can get my local health store to bring in Source naturals yaeyama chlorella tablets for me.  I'm in Canada so shipping is always a bummer for me.


----------



## Wenbev

Choklatekiss79 said:


> I'm currently using this entire line for oily skin. It has made a HUGE difference. I haven't had any breakouts in about 2 months. I love these products.



Welcome to the thread Choklatekiss79 and thanks for your review, I may have to try this stuff. Are you planning on trying chlorella?


----------



## Wenbev

Nix08 said:


> Wenbev thank you so much...as I walked out of the store after buying Sun chlorella I saw your post  I'll use this while I see if I can get my local health store to bring in Source naturals yaeyama chlorella tablets for me.  I'm in Canada so shipping is always a bummer for me.



Awww I'm so sorry! I'm usually paying attention but using my phone and not looking at mentions. Sun chlorella was one of the types I tried. I only stopped bc they were pricey, otherwise, I didn't have any issues with using it.  I hear you on the shopping factor, it's just crazy for supposed "international" when it's the same doggone land mass!
Edit: I went to the source naturals website, they only show one Canadian distributor and its in B.C.  Maybe the shipping would be better from there if your store can't supply it???


----------



## ilong

g.lo - I just purchased Hawaiian Spirulina 1000mg.   I've only taken it for 4 days - so I can't give a credible review, but it is a highly regarded brand.  

Kilacurlz- that is good news about the increased hair growth.  Maybe "not watching our hair growth" is what we all need to speed up hair growth.    ITA - the other benefits of chlorella are so good - hair growth is secondary.  

Choklatekiss79- Welcome to the thread.  Thanks for the product review.  The only skin issue I have ais trying to get rid of some leg scars caused by bumping and injurying my leg.  I may try a "chlorella skin mix" to see if I get any results.

Nix08- sorry about the shipping issue.  But you are very smart to see if you can get a Canadian Store to stock it on a regular basis.  You may also want to see if there are other canadian members on the site who would consider contacting the store to put in a request also.  There is strength in numbers.   Another alternative is "group buy.  On another forum that I participate in, members do group buys of products to offset shipping costs and leverage discounts.


----------



## Guinan

I finally purchased some chlorella! I got the capsules. Its 1000 mg per 2 capsules.  The brand is lidtke. I think ill start taking them 2morrow

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev

pelohello welcome to the thread! Please keep us updated on your chlorella journey  remember to take it slow and start around 1-3g and slowly work your way up.


----------



## g.lo

ilong, i did purchase nutrex hawaian spirulina, hopefully i will receive by monday and can start this.
the ratio is supposed to b 2;1 spirulina/chlorella but  i will do 1:1 instead.


----------



## JC-Junkie

Hi guys ! 
I just stocked up on some yaeyama chlorella tablets and some spirulina ones too  I still have both my powders but I'm still not ready to use them yet  I am yet to find a way of taking them, because I think it will be a while before I can do gansta style


----------



## Guinan

Wenbev said:


> pelohello welcome to the thread! Please keep us updated on your chlorella journey  remember to take it slow and start around 1-3g and slowly work your way up.



Thanks! I think ill start w/ one pill a day. The bottle says I can take up 2 six.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## ilong

@pelohello - WELCOME * WELCOME*WELCOME 
We look forward to your chlorella updates. I am not familiar with the lidtke brand so you updates will provide the thread "new product" insight.

@g.lo - I am glad you purchased the Hawaiian spirulina - it appears to be a respected brand. The oval tablets are very dark green and what is surprising about this brand - is it must be refrigerated after opening. My previous brands Source Naturals and NOW did not specify refrigeration. 

@JC-Junkie - if you were located in the US I would just order my chlorella and spirulina from you (or @Kilacurlz) stash.


Ladies - I am going to post a series of poll questions related to results/improvements we have experienced with taking this superfoods.  I think it will be a good way for all of us to read some REAL HUMAN EXPERIENCES of the benefits of the superfoods.  If you have experienced any of these benefits please thank the posts.  Hope our polling questions increase - which translates into increased benefits from these superfoods.


----------



## ilong

OK Ladies Poll Time:

How many of you have super uber soft skin since taking chlorella and/or spirulina?


Thank this post if you have experienced this.


My skin is so soft - I'm afraid it may tear.


----------



## ilong

Second Poll Question:

How many of you have experienced *INCREASED* (more than the average 1/2 inch per month) hair growth since taking chlorella and/or spirulina?

Thank this post if you have.


----------



## JC-Junkie

ilong my skin was soft before now not so much anymore because I am using retin a and flaking  (trying to even my skin out and all that good stuff ) BUT it is still very soft considering the fact that my WHOLE face is experiencing the flaking. Also I don't know if its just me or my eyes but my hair feels and looks thicker ! Really, really REALLY happy. I believe that taking my chlorella and spirulina has allowed my body to better absorb the other vitamins I take (biotin, hair skin nails, l-cysteine, bamboo silica, vit c; I cut some things out) so so so much better, whilst also doing their own thaaang too  I think because of the detoxing my body is better able to take in all those goodies  I'm still at 6g each at the moment but will increase in due time  I pray all these wonderful benefits continue for all of us !

EDA: I forgot to add, my eyebrows !!! My eyebrows are sooo much thicker, I was walking around looking like some yeti ! But I've done them now and I must say they look rather lovely


----------



## ilong

JC-Junkie - our regimens are very similar.  Only difference is I no longer take the L-cysteine (still have 3 bottles in my stash - ). I have to take Vitamin D3 for my bones/joints.  AA women are high risk for osteoporosis and the risk is higher if you are post menopausal and I am both.  Compounded with my knee problems I have to take Vitamin D3 faithfully.

You may want to check out MSM - sorry to give you yet another supplement.  It is NOT a superfood - but it is a form of sulfur which you can take internally.  It is reportedly good for hair, skin,nails, joints etc.
I've always taken the powder form.  I purchase bulk bags.


----------



## Guinan

Here r the pics of my cholrella.

Since I'm doing herbalife, I plan on taking the cholrella in the evening/night

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Kilacurlz

ilong when I take msm my joint pain goes away.  I have IBD/autoimmune joint AND arthritis.  The IBD pain goes away when my ulcerative colitis is in remission like it is now but I still have arthritis in my toes and knees.  The msm really helps with that.  

I stopped taking it when I started on the chl regimen.  I began taking wheat grass, another green powder, probiotic in addition to my D3 and multiv supps I was already taking.  This may sound silly, but I'm afraid if I take one more thing (msm) my system might get overloaded in some way.


----------



## Kilacurlz

I have also experienced weight loss maintenance.  I lost weight by cutting out meat and processed foods in addition to exercise.  I've been able to keep it off I believe due to the chl since I haven't been exercising for months.


----------



## Lovingmywaves12

Hey ladies!!

I figured I would chime in!

I decided to up my does of Chlorella after taking about 8g faithfully for the past few months. I decided to up it to 12g, by increasing 2g a day.

WHY did I do that?? Can we say detox all over again! This week has been rough. I had some other medical stuff going on, and now HAVE to be on a vegan diet for the next 2 weeks to see if this will change some things in my diet and health. I can say that since being on the vegan diet since Tuesday (I believe), I am down about 8lbs. I am only eating fresh fruits and veggies and salads. I tried to eat some biscotti and couldn't finish it. It tasted horrible!

I have added Cinnamon into my reggie as my dr told me I may be pre-diabetic.

Will keep yall posted how this goes after the whole 2 weeks are up.

ilong, Im glad you're feeling better. I lurked around but didnt say much about anything. I was having some issues, lol.


----------



## Kilacurlz

Lovingmywaves12 I am trying to transition to vegan for health reasons.  It's been difficult.  I'm pretty much vege now but I'm still eating eggs and using them for protein treatments.  I really think cutting out meat aided tremendously in my weight loss.  

I hope your medical issues are resolved soon!


----------



## Lovingmywaves12

Kilacurlz I LOVE veggies, so it hasn't been to bad YET, lol. I am just buying different kinds that I havent had in a while. But also, I love seafood. So my house is eating more fresh fish as well. I am trying to transition my children more slowly, so they dont have any shock. 

In all honesty, I see things in the US getting worse before they get any better. I am taking this time to adjust my family and make the necessary changes, so when things hit the fan, we have already adjusted and will proceed on with life. We will also be in a better place to help those that will so desperately need it.


----------



## JC-Junkie

ilong, I also noticed that our regimens are similar too, its cool 

I tried MSM, also in the powder form. Unfortunately it was a  for me because it gave me really bad headaches  And I really looked forward to using it as well. Also it made me shed like crazy, but I understand that may be due to the initial shedding process right ?


----------



## Kiowa

JC-Junkie said:


> @ilong, I also noticed that our regimens are similar too, its cool
> 
> I tried MSM, also in the powder form. Unfortunately it was a  for me because it gave me really bad headaches  And I really looked forward to using it as well. Also it made me shed like crazy, but I understand that may be due to the initial shedding process right ?



Have you tried adding garlic to your regime? That helps with shedding....


----------



## Wenbev

ilong said:


> Second Poll Question:
> 
> How many of you have experienced *INCREASED* (more than the average 1/2 inch per month) hair growth since taking chlorella and/or spirulina?
> 
> Thank this post if you have.



I can't speak on the soft skin as it always was bc I exfoliate daily. I CAN speak on the growth - its been an inch/month growth since I started paying attention in Dec/Jan.


----------



## Wenbev

pelohello said:


> Thanks! I think ill start w/ one pill a day. The bottle says I can take up 2 six.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



pelohello  keep us all updated!


----------



## Wenbev

Lovingmywaves12 said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> I figured I would chime in!
> 
> I decided to up my does of Chlorella after taking about 8g faithfully for the past few months. I decided to up it to 12g, by increasing 2g a day.
> 
> WHY did I do that?? Can we say detox all over again! This week has been rough. I had some other medical stuff going on, and now HAVE to be on a vegan diet for the next 2 weeks to see if this will change some things in my diet and health. I can say that since being on the vegan diet since Tuesday (I believe), I am down about 8lbs. I am only eating fresh fruits and veggies and salads. I tried to eat some biscotti and couldn't finish it. It tasted horrible!
> 
> I have added Cinnamon into my reggie as my dr told me I may be pre-diabetic.
> 
> Will keep yall posted how this goes after the whole 2 weeks are up.
> 
> ilong, Im glad you're feeling better. I lurked around but didnt say much about anything. I was having some issues, lol.



LovingMyWaves  please think about adding protein to your diet, this will also help to maintain your blood sugar levels - quinoa, lentils, beans, hemp are great protein vegan friendly proteins


----------



## Phoenix14

Sweet Jesus the headaches! LOL. I was stubborn and did 3g Friday night. ('i've been taking Chlorophyll for months so I figured I wouldn't start to see any side effects or effects until I increased my Chlorella to more than the Chlorophyll I was taking). Saturday I spent most of the day running errands. By about 7pm Sat night I had a headache that only laughed at Advil. It eventually went away (ironically after I took my next dose of chlorella). So far, that's the only detox like symptom I've had. I'm going to stick with the 3g for now and then increase slowly.


----------



## Kilacurlz

Phoenix14 you were lucky! Mine lasted 3 days.  I didn't think it would ever end.  

I went up to 18g yesterday and once again had a headache.  I noticed upping that dose my nails seem really hard again as if I'm taking biotin.  They did that in the very beginning too but when I stayed at 6g for a while they became brittle again so this is a welcome surprise.  But I'm back down to 14g today.


----------



## JC-Junkie

Kiowa I added garlic supplements to my regimen  but this was a lot after I had stopped taking MSM so I don't know whether the garlic would combat the shedding. I want to try it but I'm cautious  May try it soon


----------



## Phoenix14

At what point are yall going to stop upping your dosage? It seems like people are maintaining their doses anywhere from 6g-16g


----------



## Wenbev

Phoenix14 sorry about the headaches, detox sucks. I agree stay at 3g for a bit. I think it really depends on the person. For me, I was fine at 12-14g until st paddy's day weekend.  I realized I need to up my dosage. The details are up thread around the 17-19th. Anyhoo, going up to 16g has made the world if difference for me. So it just depends on your body. 
Kilacurlz I noticed the initial hardening if nails as well. But on the good side they still grow very fast.


----------



## Kilacurlz

Phoenix14 said:


> At what point are yall going to stop upping your dosage? It seems like people are maintaining their doses anywhere from 6g-16g



I haven't really decided yet.  Maybe 18 or 20g.  I'm going to level off when my body no longer detoxes after an increase or when an increase no longer yields beneficial results.  So far I have received results at each level.


----------



## Guinan

2nd day of taking chlorella. So far, its going well. Minimal side affects. Every now & again I can taste it on my breath (if that makes any sense). I had sum stomach pangs yesterday but not too bad. They felt like intense craps but went away after 30/40 min. 

The dosage I'm starting out with is 500 mg. I'm taking the pill in the evening, just in case of the side affects of the detox.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Wenbev

pelohello said:


> 2nd day of taking chlorella. So far, its going well. Minimal side affects. Every now & again I can taste it on my breath (if that makes any sense). I had sum stomach pangs yesterday but not too bad. They felt like intense craps but went away after 30/40 min.
> 
> The dosage I'm starting out with is 500 mg. I'm taking the pill in the evening, just in case of the side affects of the detox.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



You'll probably need 1-3g to begin to feel any detox. I understand about tasting on the breath, I noticed the same thing with cod liver oil, try drinking more water that usually helps. The cramping doesn't sound like a detox symptom, even though we've all experience different things - you may want to take your chlorella with food to see if you still feel cramping or not.


----------



## Wenbev

Update for me I think for now the 16g is my magic number. I inadvertently missed taking chlorella between Friday afternoon until this afternoon. I'm still green! Ha! This happened last month and I stopped being green immediately. I also couldn't go back to my regular dosage of 12g and I had to detox all over again.


----------



## Phoenix14

I'm still not green.....never thought I'd be sad to say that


----------



## ilong

LOL - I was 90% complete with responding to all of the posts when my hand hit something on my keyboard and the post was deleted.     I am tooooooooooo tired to re-type the reply so I will have to catch up tomorrow.
Talk to everyone later.  Have a wonderful and safe evening!


P.S.  pelohello - I saw your post before I hit submit.  up your dosage, per Wenbev's recommendationand DRINK lots of water


----------



## Nix08

Ok so all chlorella is not the same  I switched to sun chlorella on friday and the energy level was much increased.
I'm going to hold steady at 3g a day....
This stuff is expensive man, BUT I found it for $10.00 cheaper on the ground at another health store (and there was some eye candy there)
I always find it weird that this thread is in the hair section...I don't even think about my hair when I think of chlorella


----------



## Guinan

Sorry for all the questions Ladies,

Is it ok to take one chlorella pill in the afternoon and then another one in the evening? Or should I take the 2pills at once. After yall suggestions I decided to up the dosage to two pills this week and then increase to 3 next week & so forth. 

TIA!!


----------



## Nix08

pelohello I'm not an expert but my understanding is yes, you can split it up or taking them all at once...your choice.  I split mine up between each meal.


----------



## Kilacurlz

pelohello, when I first started I split the dose because when I took them all at once my body couldn't really tolerate it.  Now I can take 2g (5 capsules) all at once without a problem.  I think you probably just want to listen to what your body tells you is too much at once.  HTH!

ETA Also I sip on a smoothie that has 12g chl powder throughout the day in addition to the 5 capsules (2g).  So my intake for the most part is still broken up.


----------



## Kilacurlz

Still doing the mask.  Pores are much smaller, dark spots are fading and the cysts are finally minimizing.  The only negative is my skin is drying out and peeling so I have to keep creams and oils with me.  The chl is having a similar effect as retin a on my skin.

ETA perhaps this is TMI  but I forgot one other benefit...since applying this to my face for the last 4 or so days my chin hair has thinned and somewhat stopped growing.  Don't know the hows or whys but it has.  It's like the coarse hairs that are still there are now very fine like baby hair.  What's that about?!  But I'm not complaining!


----------



## Nix08

Oh and in regards to the poll...I haven't noticed softer skin from chlorella, but I did get softer skin from oil pulling so if my skin gets even softer yet that would be interesting...


----------



## JC-Junkie

Kilacurlz I'm currently using retin a to exfoliate  Do you think chlorella masks would help encourage the process of exfoliation ?
I did a chlorella mask a long while ago once, it made my skin softer, but I only did it once


----------



## Kilacurlz

JC-Junkie I don't think I'd do both.  In my past experience with retin-a the drying and peeling was somewhat severe.  The drying and peeling I've experienced with chl while not as severe is irritating nevertheless.  I would think it could irritate you to the point of discomfort if you do both.  Plus I don't know enough about chl to understand the chemistry behind this reaction.  I would be very careful and discuss it first with your dermatologist.


----------



## Wenbev

Kilacurlz ain't no TMI here especially if we can discuss the color of our 'ish  LOL  that is awesome on the mask! Are you still sleeping with it? 
pelohello I agree with  Nix08 and kilacurlz either way is fine I split mine up as well. 
JC-Junkie please make sure you're using a sunblock of at least 30spf on your face when using retina-a or any rentinol products. Maybe you should too kilacurlz since you're experiencing some peeling. 
Nicx08 sun chlorella is definitely mucho $ but it is also considered a superior brand.


----------



## Nix08

Wenbev, it is superior to the brand that I was taking which says "Made in Canada" on the bottle but is actually from Hainan province in China...quite the eye opener for me
I was googling which stars if any take it and there were a few actually...interesting.


----------



## JC-Junkie

Kilacurlz oh okay then, thank you 

Wenbev yup never forget my sunscreen  I'm using Devita spf30


----------



## Wenbev

Nix08 said:


> Wenbev, it is superior to the brand that I was taking which says "Made in Canada" on the bottle but is actually from Hainan province in China...quite the eye opener for me
> I was googling which stars if any take it and there were a few actually...interesting.



 Chinese chlorella  
That's pretty interesting I'll have to check out which stars take it!


----------



## g.lo

so my spirulina was delivered this morning, and I officially started today.
I took 3g of each powder form! My children looking at me in discuss.
I was really surprised that I managed to dink it just mix with water, without gagging! proud of myself
I will report as soon as i go green!


----------



## ilong

Lovingmywaves12 - glad you checked in.  I had been thinking about you and hoped that everything was going well with you.   How are your kids, especially your little girl?  

Wenbev. I do know what you mean about the soft skin from exfoliating - but what I am experiencing now is beyond the softness I've experienced  from skin peels, vitamin c serum, exfoliating soaps, acid based creams/lotions, etc..  I always use exfoliating type sponges/cloths. 
I haven't used towels to wash my face or body in over 25 years and I  haven't used soap on my face in over 30 years.  AND every part of my body (neck, upper  back, derriere, under the boobies is soft)  I truly believe it may be the spirulina.  The more I read on spirulina the more I believe it may be contributing to a lot of the results I'm having. 

Phoenix14 - ITA w/ Wenbev - detox can be a bear.  

pelohello - you can split up your dosage BUT I would not recommend your taking a dose close to bedtime.  The energy derived from the protein will result in sleepless nights and your wanting to paint the house.  I keep my greens everywhere I am (home, purse, vehicle, office, shop) so that whenvever I think of them I can pop a couple.  As I continue to increase my dosage I know that I will not be able to take 20-30 pills at one time.  4-5 every hour is doable.

Kilacurlz - you have sold me on a chlorella face mask.  I am too busy to to one this week but next week I will be the female green hulk.   Thanks for the beauty tip.

Nix08 - I know for sure oil pulling has made my lips very soft and they don't chap or get those small skin scabs.  

JC-Junkie - Devita is an EXCELLENT brand of sunscreen.  That's what I use also AND it is a Zinc Oxide based sunscreen so it is more effective in protecting from both UVA and UVB rays.  Some of your drugstore OTC brands has an ingredient which actually attracts some of the sun's rays.

Wenbev you are dead on about TMI :eyebrows2

g.lo -  a new "gangsta'"  and Welcome to the spirulina clan.   Please keep us updated on your results and experiences also.  It will be great to have a few of us taking both and posting our experiences to see any similarities.
wen


----------



## Kilacurlz

Wenbev I still sleep in the mask. I may not continue to do that though.  I may start leaving it on for 10-20 minutes twice a day instead. We'll see.  I always use moisturizers with spf 30 everyday already so I've just kept doing that.


----------



## JC-Junkie

ilong  Sometimes it leaves a white cast so I get the amount that I would need for my face and spray it a bit with my MAC Fix + which helps it to become little more fluid and applicable


----------



## g.lo

how long it took you guys to go green?


----------



## Kilacurlz

g.lo it took me a few days.  I don't recall how many.  And I've been green ever since even when I missed a couple doses.


----------



## Wenbev

g.lo said:


> how long it took you guys to go green?



It took me a couple weeks. I think I was the slowest to go green in this group.


----------



## Phoenix14

...exactly how green is green? Right now I'm at a steady olive-ish. TMI?


----------



## Kiowa

Am I the only one not looking?  I think I'm greenish, but I hate to look..

I am getting frustrated with my hair, my nails are growing like crazy, and long toenails freak me out for some reason

i upped to 9mg, had a change of plans, so less than 4 weeks till I hit the beach...going to pre-pack portions of my powders to take with me 

The chlorella mask was too drying for me..


----------



## Wenbev

Phoenix14 said:


> ...exactly how green is green? Right now I'm at a steady olive-ish. TMI?



I thought brownish green was green. Now it's like   Spinach-ish or dark green very very dark


----------



## Wenbev

Kiowa said:


> Am I the only one not looking?  I think I'm greenish, but I hate to look..
> 
> I am getting frustrated with my hair, my nails are growing like crazy, and long toenails freak me out for some reason
> 
> i upped to 9mg, had a change of plans, so less than 4 weeks till I hit the beach...going to pre-pack portions of my powders to take with me
> 
> The chlorella mask was too drying for me..



9mg? You mean 9g???  Packing to take? That's awesome


----------



## Seamonster

I went light green on 1 g. Hit Dark Emerald green at 2g. Somehow I thought it was going to take more. I tried 4g for the first time today, meant to do 5g, but I couldn't finish the smoothie.

I get a tired right after I take it, that is my only detox symptom. I went green to detox, so I was hoping for more. I actually mix it with fresh cilantro to remove more heavy metal. My blackheads are popping off; is that a detox symptom. 

Is 5g a healing dose? or do I have to get to 10g for that?


----------



## LivingInPeace

I forgot to take mine yesterday but I'm going to get back on it when i get home from work. I need to set a reminder alarm.


----------



## Wenbev

Seamonster said:


> I went light green on 1 g. Hit Dark Emerald green at 2g. Somehow I thought it was going to take more. I tried 4g for the first time today, meant to do 5g, but I couldn't finish the smoothie.
> 
> I get a tired right after I take it, that is my only detox symptom. I went green to detox, so I was hoping for more. I actually mix it with fresh cilantro to remove more heavy metal. My blackheads are popping off; is that a detox symptom.
> 
> Is 5g a healing dose? or do I have to get to 10g for that?



It's all relative to your body. I feel good at 8, even better at 12g and super awesome at 16g!  I hear you on the chelating just pay attention to your body.  Wish my blackheads would pop off!


----------



## g.lo

Day four, and i am proud to report that I am greeen
now, the most noticeable thing was yesterday! When i woke up I though that my face looked really bright and glowy, and later on the day 2 complete strangers paid me a compliment about my skin!
I will up my dosage to 6gr ( for both chlorella and spirulina)on monday

forgot to mention as well, that my eyes went from medium brown to a light brown almost hazelnut, a part from that no detox symptoms yet!


----------



## Phoenix14

Okay. Then I'm not green. When I was taking chlorophyll I was g-r-e-e-n. I'm at 4g now for the chlorella. Is it possible that the Vitamin Shoppe brand isn't good? I can't imagine swallowing 10 of these horse pills everyday just to get green.


----------



## Nix08

Just bought Chlorella powder


----------



## Guinan

I up to 4 chlorella pills! So I think that puts me @ 2g. For 2 pills the bottle says its 1000 mg.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Nix08

Those of you taking the powder does it dissolve in warm water?   I just took it with cold water but it was sticking to the side of the glass....


----------



## Seamonster

Nix08 It makes a nice tea in hot water or a great miso soup.


----------



## Nix08

Seamonster said:


> Nix08 It makes a nice tea in hot water or a great miso soup.



Miso soup???  That's exciting


----------



## Kilacurlz

Nix08 said:


> Those of you taking the powder does it dissolve in warm water?   I just took it with cold water but it was sticking to the side of the glass....



Nix08 when I shake up my powder in a cold store bought smoothie (bolthouse green goodness) it doesn't mix well but when I let it sit out for a couple of hours then shake it it mixes right up (I would describe the smoothie as tepid at that point). Therefore I would assume it would mix well/dissolve in warm water. 

I am currently holding steady at 14g. Every time I try to up the dose my body can't really handle it. I may just stop here for a good while then try again in several months.


----------



## g.lo

Nix08 said:


> Those of you taking the powder does it dissolve in warm water?   I just took it with cold water but it was sticking to the side of the glass....



I mix mine in warm water, it dissolves better!


----------



## Wenbev

g.lo awesome news on being green!!! Congrats on the dewy skin  never heard about eye color change! How cool is that?!?keep us updated on the eye color, I'm interested to see if your original color returns or not. 
Phoenix14 no worries on not being green yet. You may have more to work out of your system. Have you increased your dosage as yet? I didn't turn green until I hit 6g and it took several weeks. I think ilong was taking the VS or VC brand of chlorella as well and decided to switch. The brands taken by the original posters maybe pick a different brand after you're finished with the VS brand. 
Nix08 yay on the powder purchase!!! What brand did you buy and how many grams are you taking now?
pelohello yes your math is correct 1000mg = 1g. Congrats on your increase! Keep on posting your updates


----------



## greenandchic

Doing 3G/day so far.  I'm more "regular" which is a good thing for me.  More regularity = better skin for me.


----------



## Seamonster

Kilacurlz What is the recipe for your mask? I used to use retin a and skin peels to stay on top of cytic acne, but I don't have the money for it now.


----------



## Kilacurlz

Seamonster said:


> Kilacurlz What is the recipe for your mask? I used to use retin a and skin peels to stay on top of cytic acne, but I don't have the money for it now.



Hey Seamonster it's really simple. I take one capsule, dump in my hand, and wet my finger in warm tap water and dip it in the powder and rub onto my face.  I do this over and over until all the powder is on my face. I haven't used the regular powder yet but I suspect it would work just as well. I leave it on overnight.


----------



## Wenbev

greenandchic said:


> Doing 3G/day so far.  I'm more "regular" which is a good thing for me.  More regularity = better skin for me.



Welcome! greenandchic! When did you start? What brand? Deets girl!


----------



## Nix08

Wenbev the brand is called 'organic traditions' I think it's Canadian.  As for how much I'm taking.. well last night I took a teaspoon thinking it was 1g but isn't that like 5?
Today I've taken maybe a total of 5 if my math is right.
I swear I felt it flowing through my viens last night. .it was weird


----------



## Nix08

You were right ladies I put the powder on my tongue then took a sip of my coffee. ..it dissolved it right away.   Now I know I read somewhere that you're not to have it with coffee but. ...


----------



## Mahogony7

Alright I just bought my chlorella and spirulina, I'm in Japan so they're not any of the brands you all are taking. The bottles have about 1500-1600 tablets each. They recommend taking 15-20 a day and y'all know there is no way in hell I'm swallowing all those pills. I plan on crushing them into a fine powder. They both have a faint fishy smell.


----------



## Jobwright

I bought the Source Naturals brand of yaeyama chlorella at whole foods Thursday. I took 1 gram on Friday and 1 gram on Saturday. I haven't really noticed anything, no real side effects - which is good because I was not looking forward to feeling sick or having boom boom issues - but I do want to detox and get to green. Maybe because I am starting off so slow, then again it has only been 2 days. 1 gram is 5 little tablets. I can swallow all of them at once because they are so small. When should I increase to 2 grams?


----------



## Fine 4s

I would like to try chlorella and spirulina!
Sounds like most of you are just doing chlorella.
What does going green mean?
I'm going to whole foods today, what should I get?
Thanks-


----------



## Nix08

Fine 4s said:


> I would like to try chlorella and spirulina!
> Sounds like most of you are just doing chlorella.
> What does going green mean?
> I'm going to whole foods today, what should I get?
> Thanks-



Hopefully the experts will chime in...going green means that your stool is green in color.  Choose among the brands in the poll would be your best bet.  Pills are easy but expensive when you take them regularly.


----------



## g.lo

I started taking my powders on Monday and did t go to the loo untill Thursday and the next time was Saturday! I used to have regular bowel movement and now constipated!  What do you do to help with this problem, I drink at least 64oz of water a day


----------



## g.lo

How do cope with the constipation?


----------



## Guinan

Up to 6 pills! Which equals to 3g. I still haven't noticed any neg side effects except for the taste of the chlorella. My bowels aren't green yet.

The bottle says I can take up to 6, but can I take more than what's recommended?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

g.lo said:


> How do cope with the constipation?



My sis goes through really bad consitpation. She usually has to take a couple of laxatives in order to have a bowel movement.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Nix08

g.lo said:


> How do cope with the constipation?



Helping to keep the thread bumped g.lo....the constipation may be a detox symptom.... that's all I've got.


----------



## Mahogony7

My chlorella doesn't taste like anything. Yay!


----------



## g.lo

Nix08 said:


> Helping to keep the thread bumped g.lo....the constipation may be a detox symptom.... that's all I've got.



Thanks, will up to  6gr from tomorrow and also starting my 30 days juicing tomorrow! can't wait to see the combined detox results


----------



## Wenbev

Jobwright said:


> I bought the Source Naturals brand of yaeyama chlorella at whole foods Thursday. I took 1 gram on Friday and 1 gram on Saturday. I haven't really noticed anything, no real side effects - which is good because I was not looking forward to feeling sick or having boom boom issues - but I do want to detox and get to green. Maybe because I am starting off so slow, then again it has only been 2 days. 1 gram is 5 little tablets. I can swallow all of them at once because they are so small. When should I increase to 2 grams?



Congrats and welcome to the board Jobwright! Starting slow is key, you can increase to the ten tablets which would equal the 2g now. You can split up your dose take 5 tablets at breakfast and 5 and lunch if you want. I usually swallow five at time bc they're so small. Please keep us updated in your progress. And remember to increase slowly.


----------



## Wenbev

Mahogony7 said:


> Alright I just bought my chlorella and spirulina, I'm in Japan so they're not any of the brands you all are taking. The bottles have about 1500-1600 tablets each. They recommend taking 15-20 a day and y'all know there is no way in hell I'm swallowing all those pills. I plan on crushing them into a fine powder. They both have a faint fishy smell.



Welcome Mahogony7 you're greeting the chlorella direct from the source!!! Please keep us updated on your progress. How many grams are in a tablet?


----------



## Kiowa

g.lo said:


> How do cope with the constipation?



I added rolled oats or wheat flakes to my diet...keeps me regular it also helps with energy for my morning workouts..

my Chlorella mix has really curbed my appetite..I am down 12lbs since starting...I could have lost more, but have not been exercising as much as I should..I'll take what I have..

Between taking the Chlorella internally, and using the Chlorella in my facemask, my face/skin is starting to take on a nice glow. 
I also put 2 teaspoons of flaxseed oil in my smoothies, and take MSM at night (MSM makes me drowsy)
I got the results of my annual checkup/also did a blood test - everything is within normal limits now....BMI down...yassss! Just wish I had started being a health nut sooner.. even my PMS issues have cleared up


----------



## Wenbev

Fine 4s said:


> I would like to try chlorella and spirulina!
> Sounds like most of you are just doing chlorella.
> What does going green mean?
> I'm going to whole foods today, what should I get?
> Thanks-



Fine 4s welcome to the thread!!! Nix08 is correct  there are some of us that are doing just chlorella and there are some doing both chlorella/spirulina. When your 'ish turns green goodness is going on in your body, especially in the gut. Please let us know what brands you decide on and please remember to start slow. The ratio for chlorella/spirulina is usually 2:1 chlorella. Spirulina users please chime in


----------



## Wenbev

g.lo said:


> I started taking my powders on Monday and did t go to the loo untill Thursday and the next time was Saturday! I used to have regular bowel movement and now constipated!  What do you do to help with this problem, I drink at least 64oz of water a day



g.lo if you're that constipated, please drop your dose down! Very important! Especially if you're drinking that much water.

pelohello the dosage varies almost everyone. If your ish isn't green, you need more.


----------



## Mahogony7

Wenbev, I got the number wrong the first time. They recommend 20-30 pills a day and 1 pill is 180mg. I just crushed them and Spirulina into a fine powder and added a couple of spoonfuls to my water and tea. The chlorella doesn't really taste like anything, but the spirulina has a slight fishy flavor. I'm curious to see how this all pans out. I already have long nails and lashes and I fart quite a bit because of my fiber supplement I'm intrigued to see what will happen next.


----------



## Wenbev

Mahogony7 said:


> Wenbev, I got the number wrong the first time. They recommend 20-30 pills a day and 1 pill is 180mg. I just crushed them and Spirulina into a fine powder and added a couple of spoonfuls to my water and tea. The chlorella doesn't really taste like anything, but the spirulina has a slight fishy flavor. I'm curious to see how this all pans out. I already have long naisl and lashes and I fart quite a bit because of my fiber supplement I'm intrigued to see what will happen next.



Okay, so at 30 pills at 180mg = 5.4g. I haven't taken spirulina but did read its fishy.  Please keep us updated. You will be Farty McFartster for a while with the added chlorella but not for long.


----------



## greenandchic

Wenbev said:


> Welcome! greenandchic! When did you start? What brand? Deets girl!



I started about two weeks ago!  I'm currently using the Whole Foods private label brand (don't know the company they use).  So far so good!


----------



## Phoenix14

Wenbev said:


> Okay, so at 30 pills at 180mg = 5.4g. I haven't taken spirulina but did read its fishy.  Please keep us updated. You will be Farty McFartster for a while with the added chlorella but not for long.



that explains the flatulence.....


----------



## Seamonster

g.lo You could get an herbal colon cleanser to get you through the rough part of detox. I take 5 - 7 g chlorella in a smoothie with 2 t psyllium seed, a 1/2c green papaya with skin on, 1 t papaya seed(whatever is in the slice, and a fist full of kale. To this I add yogurt and fruit to make it taste bearable. 

TMI WARNING: This shake could give most people diarrhea and stomach cramps. Green papaya is high in enzymes, the seeds, skin and kale are high fiber, psyllium is a fiber that swells with water-Strong! When I first attempted to go green I still had to strain to go, but now I am good. Eat and go, just the way I like it.


----------



## greenandchic

I'm drinking green smoothies daily (2x day) and I haven't been constipated...


----------



## g.lo

Seamonster said:


> g.lo You could get an herbal colon cleanser to get you through the rough part of detox. I take 5 - 7 g chlorella in a smoothie with 2 t psyllium seed, a 1/2c green papaya with skin on, 1 t papaya seed(whatever is in the slice, and a fist full of kale. To this I add yogurt and fruit to make it taste bearable.
> 
> TMI WARNING: This shake could give most people diarrhea and stomach cramps. Green papaya is high in enzymes, the seeds, skin and kale are high fiber, psyllium is a fiber that swells with water-Strong! When I first attempted to go green I still had to strain to go, but now I am good. Eat and go, just the way I like it.



thanks you ! Just started juice fasting today and see how it goes, if not will have to get the green papaya!


----------



## Nix08

Not liking the increased duration of 'that time of the month'


----------



## Phoenix14

Nix08 said:


> Not liking the increased duration of 'that time of the month'



hol up hol up hol up wait. A longer cycle???


----------



## Nix08

Phoenix14 that's what I'm experiencing and I'm not pleased, not pleased at all.. and I'm normally like clockwork


----------



## ilong

Hi Everyone - I've been traveling and haven't been on the forum for a few days.  Got a lot of catching up to do.



Seamonster said:


> @Kilacurlz What is the recipe for your mask? I used to use retin a and skin peels to stay on top of cytic acne, but I don't have the money for it now.


 

Seamonster - do you make/use DIY Vitamin C serums?  Some acne sufferers have good luck with it - some don't.  Also, plain old aspirin is salicylic acid, which is known to fight acne.  You can make your own peel with aspirins to tide you over until you are able to resume your retin a and skin peels regimen.


----------



## ilong

Jobwright- most of us try to increase by 1-3 grams weekly to allow your body time to adjust.

Fine 4s and mahogany7 = welcome to the thread.
I take chlorella and spirulina but I use a 1:1 ratio

Kiowa - my my my - you are going to "turn every place you go this summer - OUT - at the rate you are going"  .  .  12lbs??? That is AWESOME!!! I haven't had  weight loss yet - but if it is a choice between painless joints and weight loss : NO COMPETITION - painless joints wins.


----------



## Seamonster

ilong said:


> Hi Everyone - I've been traveling and haven't been on the forum for a few days.  Got a lot of catching up to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seamonster - do you make/use DIY Vitamin C serums?  Some acne sufferers have good luck with it - some don't.  Also, plain old aspirin is salicylic acid, which is known to fight acne.  You can make your own peel with aspirins to tide you over until you are able to resume your retin a and skin peels regimen.



ilong How do you make a vitamin c serum. I used to use expensive department store ones and my skin loved them. 

I make my own salicylic acid oil it replaced my old prescription and works just as well to combat back acne. How do you make a peel with it?


----------



## Wenbev

Nix08 said:


> Not liking the increased duration of 'that time of the month'



Really? Mine has always been short now it's even shorter but I have noticed its been a heavier short. Day one and two really heavy then by the end of day three poof, it's gone.


----------



## Kiowa

ilong said:


> @Kiowa - my my my - you are going to "turn every place you go this summer - OUT - at the rate you are going"  .  .  12lbs??? That is AWESOME!!! I haven't had  weight loss yet - but if it is a choice between painless joints and weight loss : NO COMPETITION - painless joints wins.



@ilong It's only3lb per week...it really curbs my appetite, I'm only eating half of what I used to eat, and stopped snacking  I had a health checkup last week, and everything came back normal. I don't think I am eating enough - I have my green smoothie in the am, and oats for breakfast, for lunch, I have my reg fruit smoothie with a salad - in the evening, I try and get some protein salmon or fish with a veg, and I am stuffed..



Wenbev said:


> Really? Mine has always been short now it's even shorter but I have noticed its been a heavier short. Day one and two really heavy then by the end of day three poof, it's gone.



The biggest difference I have had is that my PMS is more or less gone...I mean Aunt Flo snuck up me this month,because usually I am snarling,ready to bite someone's head off,and get terrible munchies, people want to know what happy pill I am on, and I show them my green 'slime' as they call it...WHAEVER! I like the new mellow me...


----------



## Wenbev

ilong it's nice to see you back! 
Kiowa awesome on the weightloss 3lbs a week is better than my 0lbs a week


----------



## Kilacurlz

I am still using the mask and each day my face is a little clearer. Not only is the acne clearing but the dark spots are much much lighter. It's been at least 23 or more years since my skin was this clear. I'm still waiting on the glow though. 

I'm also still trying to take 14 g internally. I've missed a couple of days and have regretted it. The weight I lost from it is creeping back on me too so I really need to get it together!

Eta today my DH took his first dose of the powder--2g.  He's a health nut so it didn't take much convincing.


----------



## g.lo

I didn't up my intake due to constipation! Yesterday just out of the blue I went twice and once this morning!


----------



## Jobwright

So...I was taking my 5 little pills (1g) at night because I didn't want to feel any "side effects" during detox. But for the last 3 nights I have been waking up at like 2 am with so much energy I can't rest. So, moving forward, I will take it in the morning so I can reap the benefits of the energy bursts. Only problem is I am a coffee drinker. First thing in the morning...my trusty cup of Joe... and after I drop the kids off I drink coffee with my MCD oatmeal on my drive in to work. So since I can't take CHL with coffee, I'm trying to figure out at what point will I remember to take it. Maybe I should order orange juice instead of coffee, but I so love my caffeine. Any other coffee drinkers in here that have figured out how to make it work in the morning?


----------



## Nix08

Jobwright I'm a coffee drinker too and have my chlorella with my coffee Maybe I'll start having it with my lunch (I don't drink coffee then) ... maybe you could have yours then too?


----------



## Mahogony7

I'm almost green. I had a bowel movement for the past two days.


----------



## Jobwright

Nix08 I took it with lunch today but I am also working from home. Tomorrow is another story. Hopefully this thread will keep me reminded to take it with me when I leave in the morning.


----------



## ilong

Seamonster said:


> @ilong How do you make a vitamin c serum. I used to use expensive department store ones and my skin loved them.
> 
> I make my own salicylic acid oil it replaced my old prescription and works just as well to combat back acne. How do you make a peel with it?


 

I make a 20% Vit C serum using powder/crystal ascorbic acid. For example:
for a 10oz final vitamin C serum product
2oz. of Vit C Ascorbic Acid powder
2oz of an oil (jojoba, vitamin e, almond oil, etc.)
6oz. of DISTILLED water.
Dissolve vitamin c in Distilled water COMPLETELY. After vitamin c is dissolved completely add oil and shake well. Store in dark bottle (i.e. amber color) - protect from light. Make only enough for a week as the vitamin c serum will oxidize (turn brown) and should not be used.


----------



## ilong

Jobwright said:


> So...I was taking my 5 little pills (1g) at night because I didn't want to feel any "side effects" during detox. But for the last 3 nights I have been waking up at like 2 am with so much energy I can't rest. So, moving forward, I will take it in the morning so I can reap the benefits of the energy bursts. Only problem is I am a coffee drinker. First thing in the morning...my trusty cup of Joe... and after I drop the kids off I drink coffee with my MCD oatmeal on my drive in to work. So since I can't take CHL with coffee, I'm trying to figure out at what point will I remember to take it. Maybe I should order orange juice instead of coffee, but I so love my caffeine. Any other coffee drinkers in here that have figured out how to make it work in the morning?


 
Jobwright - I posted upthread "my experience" with taking chlorella and spirulina late at night in an attempt to help members avoid the late night energy bursts.  Because they are high in protein and protein converts to energy - it is not recommended you take them late at night.   
I am an AVID coffee drinker.  I take my vitamins in the am with apple, orange or grape juice that contains MSM powder.  By the time I get my coffee en route to work - I am done with my vitamins and can enjoy my Tim Hortons delicious coffee.


----------



## Nix08

ilong   "Tim Horton's" are you in Canada?


----------



## ilong

Wenbev - thanks for the welcome back.  Trying to catch up.  

Jobwright - if I am running late - I put my vitamins in the little plastic snack bags and take them with me.   AND if all else fails - I have a back-up: I keep chlorella and spirulina in my vehicle.  So I'm never without them.

Mahogony7 and g.lo - good news on "almost green".  I wouldn't worry - I truly believe when chlorella has finished it's internal work - what it has binded to will come out.


----------



## ilong

Nix08 said:


> @ilong "Tim Horton's" are you in Canada?


 
Nix08 - no I'm not.  But Canada is where I first experienced Tim Horton's.  I was ecstatic when Tim arrived in the US.


----------



## mallysmommy

Oh wow see this is what i get for not visiting the hair section for so long... i recently went vegetarian and read that chlorella was an excellent source of protien. I didnt know of its hair benefits and now i am uber excited about it! I have been taking it for about three weeks nown and i am just now "green" i get bm every morning and i am glad about that. Im guessing my body is still detoxing because im still lethargic in the am however once i am up, i am up. My face is much clearer and my skin is very soft with little lotion  granted this could all be because of my overall diet change but i will be paying more attention as my body gets used to everything. I take natures way chlorella in capsule form. I dont quite understand food labels but it says it has 1g of protein 815mcg of iron and 1230 mg of chlorella. I also have a green powder mix that i mix with my juices that contains chlorella. Green vibrance.


----------



## Nix08

I think chlorella is making me calm. ..I'm normally pretty hyper, a fast walker, pretty much do everything quickly but lately I haven't been in as much of a rush (unless absolutely necessary)....could that be chlorella?  It's only been the last couple of days but it's noticeable.


----------



## Wenbev

Welcome mallysmommy to the thread! How much and what brand are you taking?


----------



## MrsMe

I'm coming back to chlorella after a three year hiatus.   I could not afford to be consistent with it, so I never re-started taking chlorella until now. I got some Jarrow Yaeyama tablets from my local Vitamin Shoppe until I shop online. I didn't want to spend the money and end up postponing the purchase again.
I'll start slow at 500mg and increase the dosage to 1g next week.

Sent from my iPad...excuse the typos.


----------



## mallysmommy

Not sure if its the chlorella but its 739 here and i am wide awake! Ive longed for mornings of not being extremely tired and groggy. This is great! Of course this is also the day that my ds i guess has decided to sleep in.  perhaps i can get some cleaning done now


----------



## Wenbev

MrsMe said:


> I'm coming back to chlorella after a three year hiatus.   I could not afford to be consistent with it, so I never re-started taking chlorella until now. I got some Jarrow Yaeyama tablets from my local Vitamin Shoppe until I shop online. I didn't want to spend the money and end up postponing the purchase again.
> I'll start slow at 500mg and increase the dosage to 1g next week.
> 
> Sent from my iPad...excuse the typos.



MrsMe welcome back! Keep us posted on your experiences!


----------



## Wenbev

mallysmommy said:


> Not sure if its the chlorella but its 739 here and i am wide awake! Ive longed for mornings of not being extremely tired and groggy. This is great! Of course this is also the day that my ds i guess has decided to sleep in.  perhaps i can get some cleaning done now



It is the chlorella!


----------



## Fine 4s

I don't understand my label either. I'm buying the WF brand. Is it OK?


----------



## JC-Junkie

Hey guys !  I'm taking 6g now of both chlorella and spirulina  I'm increasing back up again 

Hope everyone is doing great !


----------



## Jobwright

Moving on up to 2g tomorrow!


----------



## g.lo

My BM are regular now, so i will increase my dosage to 6g and see what happens.


----------



## Wenbev

g.lo said:


> My BM are regular now, so i will increase my dosage to 6g and see what happens.



g.lo happy to hear it! Increase slowly


----------



## Wenbev

Fine 4s said:


> I don't understand my label either. I'm buying the WF brand. Is it OK?



 ?? @fine4s please elaborate so we can help. I'm not certain anyone here is taking the WFs brand. ..


----------



## Phoenix14

I'm up to 6g but so far so good except for the flatulence. I'm not green yet, but I also do put beets in my smoothies so right now I'm deep red/fuschia lol

ETA: I used to get sleepy at like 8 or 9pm. I was taking chlorella at night and found myself staying up till damn near midnight no problem. Needless to say, I've since switched to taking it in the morning or during the day


----------



## Mahogony7

I'm green now and I did a castor oil flush while taking the chlorella I feel lighter and I hope that the chlorella will do an better job without all the waste that was in my body. Also that castor oil flush is no JOKE!!!


----------



## Fine 4s

Wenbev said:


> ?? @fine4s please elaborate so we can help. I'm not certain anyone here is taking the WFs brand. ..



When I first read it, the bottle said 500mg but the chlorophyll said only 80mg. Then it said I had to take 6 pills. I'm OK understanding this. But I take it you all still recommend to start slowly. 

Is my wholefoods brand OK? Didn't see it on the list and I remember I read one posters comment that all chlorella is not the same. 

Thank you Wenbev!


----------



## mallysmommy

Guess who didnt need coffee today???? Seriously if this is the result of chlorella then it will be the first product that i will buy for life. Most days i couldnt even make it out of the bed now i am up doing laundry  go me!

I am a little concerned about my appitite being curved. I am already and skinny person who recently gone vegetarian. I have no desire to loose weight. If anything i need to gain weight. I have been less hungry lately.


----------



## Mahogony7

I am praying that my appetite is curbed. I am still eating normally


----------



## Fine 4s

The instructions say 6 tablets per day.
Chlorophyll 80 mg (amount per serving)
Serving size is 6 tables (3g)

ETA: I see you guys want to keep me out of the green poop club?
Well darn it I'm pooping GREEN! 

I bought a pill crusher and crushed 3X 80 mg chlorella tablets (since I'm suppose to start slowly). I put it on a spoon as I ate my lobster bisque and it was just fine! I even licked my fingers.   I can tolerate this with apple sauce no problem...Green poop here I come!
I'll start the spirulina after a full week of chlorella to see what results chlorella brings.


@Wenbev
@Mahogony7
@Phoenix14

Anyone else?

ETA


----------



## Wenbev

Fine 4s said:


> The instructions say 6 tablets per day.
> Chlorophyll 80 mg (amount per serving)
> Serving size is 6 tables (3g)
> 
> ETA: I see you guys want to keep me out of the green poop club?
> Well darn it I'm pooping GREEN!
> 
> I bought a pill crusher and crushed 3X 80 mg chlorella tablets (since I'm suppose to start slowly). I put it on a spoon as I ate my lobster bisque and it was just fine! I even licked my fingers.   I can tolerate this with apple sauce no problem...Green poop here I come!
> I'll start the spirulina after a full week of chlorella to see what results chlorella brings.
> 
> 
> @Wenbev
> @Mahogony7
> @Phoenix14
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> ETA



fine 4s already? Might be the chlorophyll...
May I ask why you're taking chlorophyll? Just interested?
In terms of taking chlorella slowly, it's to allow your body to get used to the chelating effect of chlorella. It binds to metals and toxins in your gut and you'll pass it in your stools. If you take too much too fast, you can experience severe constipation which totally negates what you're trying to accomplish. So to start slow start with 1-3 grams max. Since your dosage is in mgs. The conversion is 1000mg = 1g 
Chlorella is not created equal, the kind that most of us are taking on the post is yaeyama chlorella from Japan. I cannot speak on WF chlorella bc I haven't taken it. I decided to go with the popular brand in the poll after I did my own research. 
I would definitely increase to 1-3g and hold there for a bit. Just listen to your body and keep updating us.


----------



## Mahogony7

@fine4s, I wish I could be of help, but I just started a few days ago. I'm sure ladies with more info can help you out.Good Luck!


----------



## Fine 4s

Wenbev said:


> fine 4s already? Might be the chlorophyll...
> May I ask why you're taking chlorophyll? Just interested?
> In terms of taking chlorella slowly, it's to allow your body to get used to the chelating effect of chlorella. It binds to metals and toxins in your gut and you'll pass it in your stools. If you take too much too fast, you can experience severe constipation which totally negates what you're trying to accomplish. So to start slow start with 1-3 grams max. Since your dosage is in mgs. The conversion is 1000mg = 1g
> Chlorella is not created equal, the kind that most of us are taking on the post is yaeyama chlorella from Japan. I cannot speak on WF chlorella bc I haven't taken it. I decided to go with the popular brand in the poll after I did my own research.
> I would definitely increase to 1-3g and hold there for a bit. Just listen to your body and keep updating us.



See, that's why I needed y'all!
The bottle frim Wholefoods said Chlorella on it.
 I didn't see that exact word on the list of nutrients but saw chlorophyll. Isn't it the same or the main nutrient?  I'm all backwards!!!!!
Darn it!


----------



## Wenbev

Fine 4s said:


> See, that's why I needed y'all!
> The bottle frim Wholefoods said Chlorella on it.
> I didn't see that exact word on the list of nutrients but saw chlorophyll. Isn't it the same or the main nutrient?  I'm all backwards!!!!!
> Darn it!



No worries lady. No, chlorophyll is not the main nutrient.  The point of taking chlorella is for overall health, cell renewal, boosting the immune system, removing toxins, hair growth.  In my mind chlorella and chlorophyll are very similar but with chlorella you have CGF which stimulates growth - hair, nails, cells, etc


----------



## Fine 4s

Wenbev said:


> No worries lady. No, chlorophyll is not the main nutrient.  The point of taking chlorella is for overall health, cell renewal, boosting the immune system, removing toxins, hair growth.  In my mind chlorella and chlorophyll are very similar but with chlorella you have CGF which stimulates growth - hair, nails, cells, etc



Wenbev
Here's a pic of the product. Hope I didn't get the wrong thing. And I didn't go green just yet.
I guess I should have followed your advice and just buy what was mentioned in the thread.


----------



## MrsMe

Fine 4s said:


> Wenbev
> Here's a pic of the product. Hope I didn't get the wrong thing. And I didn't go green just yet.
> I guess I should have followed your advice and just buy what was mentioned in the thread.



Hey Fine 4s. I used to take the WF chlorella brand and did just fine with it. I went through a quick detox period (acne breakouts, eye boogers) then I went green and got all the benefits from it (energy, stronger nails, joints not aching anymore).
Eventually I switched to the powder form because I increased my chlorella intake and couldn't stomach 25-30 pills a day anymore.

Sent from my iPad...excuse the typos.


----------



## Jobwright

Fine 4s said:


> Wenbev
> Here's a pic of the product. Hope I didn't get the wrong thing. And I didn't go green just yet.
> I guess I should have followed your advice and just buy what was mentioned in the thread.



I am new to this but I didn't see CGF on the label. Shouldn't it be there if the Whole Foods brand is one that could/should be taken in this challenge?  I may be a little confused...


----------



## Kilacurlz

^^I had to dig and really research my brands to find out the cgf.  They don't make it easy for us and put in on the labels for the brands I've purchased unless I missed it.


----------



## Kilacurlz

I have cut back from 14g to 10g. I am not feeling as good as I had and I think it's the chl. I'm still taking the jarrow yaeyama powder and the viticost yaeyama capsules. I don't know if I'll increase again or hold steady at this amount.


----------



## Fine 4s

Kilacurlz said:


> ^^I had to dig and really research my brands to find out the cgf.  They don't make it easy for us and put in on the labels for the brands I've purchased unless I missed it.



I asked he specialist for chlorella and that's what she gave me. I didn't know about the CGF!


----------



## Kiowa

MrsMe said:


> Hey @Fine 4s. I used to take the WF chlorella brand and did just fine with it. I went through a quick detox period (acne breakouts, eye boogers) then I went green and got all the benefits from it (energy, stronger nails, joints not aching anymore).
> Eventually I switched to the powder form because I increased my chlorella intake and couldn't stomach 25-30 pills a day anymore.
> 
> Sent from my iPad...excuse the typos.



What can I do for acne breakouts? My skin is going nuts... it started having a really nice glow to it, and then it just went wild...I am leaving on vacation next week, so might just take a break to  see if my skin settles down..


----------



## Wenbev

Fine 4s said:


> Wenbev
> Here's a pic of the product. Hope I didn't get the wrong thing. And I didn't go green just yet.
> I guess I should have followed your advice and just buy what was mentioned in the thread.


Fine 4s I'd stil use it, at least the cell wall is broken.  When its finished, I'd purchase a brand that is yaeyama chlorella from japan.


----------



## Wenbev

Jobwright said:


> I am new to this but I didn't see CGF on the label. Shouldn't it be there if the Whole Foods brand is one that could/should be taken in this challenge?  I may be a little confused...



I would send an email or do some research to find out what the cgf is. Its imporrtant.


----------



## Fine 4s

Breakout?!!!! Oh lawd...I didn't plan for that. I already have bad skin smh....
I'll see if it gets worse.


----------



## Jobwright

Wenbev said:


> I would send an email or do some research to find out what the cgf is. Its imporrtant.



I am using Source Naturals Tablets so I'm good although I have not gone green yet. Earlier, I was referring to FineS question and label.


----------



## Wenbev

Kiowa said:


> What can I do for acne breakouts? My skin is going nuts... it started having a really nice glow to it, and then it just went wild...I am leaving on vacation next week, so might just take a break to  see if my skin settles down..



Its the detox, did you increase recently? I wouldn't completly discontinue, but decrease the dosage.


----------



## Wenbev

Jobwright said:


> I am using Source Naturals Tablets so I'm good although I have not gone green yet. Earlier, I was referring to FineS question and label.



Yes, I meant to tag fine 4s...not all chlorella lists the cgf


----------



## MrsMe

Kiowa said:


> What can I do for acne breakouts? My skin is going nuts... it started having a really nice glow to it, and then it just went wild...I am leaving on vacation next week, so might just take a break to  see if my skin settles down..





Fine 4s said:


> Breakout?!!!! Oh lawd...I didn't plan for that. I already have bad skin smh....
> I'll see if it gets worse.



I'm the girl with bad skin, too.  However, after the detox period, my skin was glowing!! I looked at pictures from the time I used to take chlorella and my skin looked better than it does now.  The acne that was caused by the detox looked like purging so it didn't leave much scarring behind. I didn't stop when I saw the breakouts and continued to steadily increase my dosage because stopping meant I would have to go through it again once I restarted the chlorella.
My only advice would be to increase your water intake and workout to expel toxins. Those two things can only help with the detoxing process and give you clear skin.

Sent from my iPad...excuse the typos.


----------



## Fine 4s

Maybe I'll call the WF people to ask about the CGf- maybe they don't list it but its there.


----------



## ilong

MrsMe - welcome to the thread!! I read on another thread where you indicated you have been taking chlorella for a year or more.  Good to have you on this thread to share your experiences.


Kiowa - ITA w/ MrsMe - you don't want to start from detox ground zero with the purging.  Another thing to consider is your diet.  Juices, acidic foods, foods known to cause break-outs may be the culprits.  I posted my thoughts upthread on how I think chlorella/spirulina acts.  "once they have cleansed the body - any intruders (toxins, mercury, etc) are attacked with a vengence"  - just my thought.  

I am on the opposite side of the skin effects - my skin is amazingly soft and clear.  I think this is an example of users experiencing different results.


----------



## Wenbev

Kilacurlz said:


> I have cut back from 14g to 10g. I am not feeling as good as I had and I think it's the chl. I'm still taking the jarrow yaeyama powder and the viticost yaeyama capsules. I don't know if I'll increase again or hold steady at this amount.



how are you feeling?


----------



## Kilacurlz

Wenbev said:


> how are you feeling?



I have a sinus infection so I can't really tell if the lower amount is helping.  I was getting to the point that it was hard to stay awake and my legs  hurt to the touch. I can say the leg pain seems to have diminished a little. But with the meds I'm taking for this sinus thing I can't tell if the sleepiness is from those or still the chl. Thanks so much for asking!


----------



## Kiowa

ilong said:


> @MrsMe -
> 
> 
> @Kiowa - ITA w/ MrsMe - you don't want to start from detox ground zero with the purging.  Another thing to consider is your diet.  Juices, acidic foods, foods known to cause break-outs may be the culprits.  I posted my thoughts upthread on how I think chlorella/spirulina acts.  "once they have cleansed the body - any intruders (toxins, mercury, etc) are attacked with a vengence"  - just my thought.
> 
> .



Funnily enough...I cut diary out now..no beloved cheese...and guess what...no new rashes last couple of days...


----------



## Wenbev

Kilacurlz said:


> I have a sinus infection so I can't really tell if the lower amount is helping.  I was getting to the point that it was hard to stay awake and my legs  hurt to the touch. I can say the leg pain seems to have diminished a little. But with the meds I'm taking for this sinus thing I can't tell if the sleepiness is from those or still the chl. Thanks so much for asking!



No worries, I hope you feel better soon


----------



## Wenbev

Kiowa said:


> Funnily enough...I cut diary out now..no beloved cheese...and guess what...no new rashes last couple of days...



Happy to hear that!  Enjoy your vacay


----------



## g.lo

it has been exactly 2 weeks that I have been taking both chlorella and spirulina. A part from few days constipation, i haven't really seen any others detox signs. today to my surprised i wasn't green anymore! oh dear!
i am still taking 3g, does it mean I need to up my dosage?


----------



## Ms. Martina

I'm tardy to the party...but so happy I found this thread. I'm getting into juicing, so I am looking into chlorella and spuralina (sp?) now.

I am thinking the Chlorella powder might be better for me. I hate pills. Is the source naturals powder here as good as the pills?? Does whole foods carry this brand?  I'm clueless! Thanks!


----------



## g.lo

Ms. Martina said:


> I'm tardy to the party...but so happy I found this thread. I'm getting into juicing, so I am looking into chlorella and spuralina (sp?) now.
> 
> I am thinking the Chlorella powder might be better for me. I hate pills. Is the source naturals powder here as good as the pills?? Does whole foods carry this brand?  I'm clueless! Thanks!



I use the Sn powder chlorella (yaeyama), so far so good.


----------



## Ms. Martina

g.lo said:


> I use the Sn powder chlorella (yaeyama), so far so good.



Thanks! I just placed my order...can't wait!


----------



## Wenbev

g.lo yup,it sounds like its time to up that dose! No more than 1-3g though. 

Ms. Martina welcome!!! SN is a great brand! Powder sounds great if you cannot swallow pills/plan to juice. Starting slow is key and if you start to feel constipated, reduce the dose  if yur 'ish aint green, you need more  no TMI on this board!


----------



## g.lo

Wenbev  will up to 6g from tomorrow at and see what happens!


----------



## MrsMe

As of today I started to go green.  I think I need to up my water intake because I'm *TMI ALERT* 







a little bit on the dry side.


----------



## Kiowa

Wenbev said:


> Happy to hear that!  Enjoy your vacay



I have 5 days to go, and I'm already packed spots, warts and all...debating whether to take my green powders with me..but I really don't want to have to go through dextox again though...I ended up slicing up my doses though...I take the spirulina at night, and chorella in the morning


----------



## Wenbev

Kiowa said:


> I have 5 days to go, and I'm already packed spots, warts and all...debating whether to take my green powders with me..but I really don't want to have to go through dextox again though...I ended up slicing up my doses though...I take the spirulina at night, and chorella in the morning



maybe buy some tablets to make it easier?


----------



## Phoenix14

MrsMe said:


> As of today I started to go green.  I think I need to up my water intake because I'm *TMI ALERT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little bit on the dry side.



me too! I'm also officially green yall!!


----------



## Wenbev

Phoenix14 said:


> me too! I'm also officially green yall!!



Yay Phoenix14


----------



## Phoenix14

Wenbev said:


> Yay Phoenix14



Thanks! I'm at 6g now. I'm hoping to keep increasing and when I'm done with the pills I'm going to switch to the powder


----------



## Fine 4s

Ms. Martina said:


> I'm tardy to the party...but so happy I found this thread. I'm getting into juicing, so I am looking into chlorella and spuralina (sp?) now.
> 
> I am thinking the Chlorella powder might be better for me. I hate pills. Is the source naturals powder here as good as the pills?? Does whole foods carry this brand? I'm clueless! Thanks!


 
I bought a pill crusher and crush about 4 tablets per day (500 mg the bottle says but chlorophyll at 80mg-The Yayeama one has 115 mg or at least in one of the products.) 

One of the days I may have felt a little....watery.
I stayed with it though. I'm going to stay at 4 tablets for the week...maybe. Not bright green yet.


----------



## Wenbev

Fine 4s said:


> I bought a pill crusher and crush about 4 tablets per day (500 mg the bottle says but chlorophyll at 80mg-The Yayeama one has 115 mg or at least in one of the products.)
> 
> One of the days I may have felt a little....watery.
> I stayed with it though. I'm going to stay at 4 tablets for the week...maybe. Not bright green yet.



It won't be a bright green with chlorella per se...more like a deep spinach or olive-ish


----------



## mallysmommy

I just got a sew in. can't wait to see what this stuff will do for my hair growth in three months!


----------



## Jobwright

I have spinach/olive green!!!!!!  I have been waiting for crayon green!  Moving to 3g tomorrow!  At how many grams does hair growth become a factor?


----------



## Wenbev

mallysmommy said:


> I just got a sew in. can't wait to see what this stuff will do for my hair growth in three months!



mallysmommy what dosage are you taking? Detox symptoms?


----------



## Wenbev

Jobwright said:


> I have spinach/olive green!!!!!!  I have been waiting for crayon green!  Moving to 3g tomorrow!  At how many grams does hair growth become a factor?



Jobwright congrats lady!  lol at crayon green. It took at least two or three months for me to see addtnl growth. Im currently take about 14-16g. This is by no means magical growth, but you should start seeing nail growth, whiter eyes, dewy skin hair within a month, hair growth takes a little longer. 
ilong Kilacurlz what has been your experience within the first month of chlorella


----------



## Kilacurlz

Wenbev the only thing I remember from the first month was thinner facial hair and my ulcerative colitis symptoms were gone other than going green very quickly. I don't remember anything else and I didn't have detox symptoms until I got up to 6gs. I don't think that happened until the second month.

ETA I forgot about my nails. They became very hard within a few days of taking chl.


----------



## mallysmommy

Wenbev said:


> mallysmommy what dosage are you taking? Detox symptoms?



I listed it all in my first post a few pages back.


----------



## Kilacurlz

I stopped with all chl for a couple days. Not even my mask. Went brown.  Started back up yesterday and now I'm green again. I was surprised. The leg pain went away but I'm feeling it a little today. So maybe I'm just having some weird reaction to this stuff.


----------



## danniegirl

Ok i just ordered the Source Naturals Chlorella and Source Naturals Spirulina Powder, 16 Ounce from Amazon.com  2 days prime shipping it should be here by Sat.

Amazon has both on subscribe and save 15% if you are subscribed to 5 items 

The price was great the the chlorella was 28.95 and the spirulina was 19.96 both had free super save shipping or free two day with prime

I cant wait to get started i have been wanting to ditch my super vitamin regimen for a long time now and just take chlorella and spirulina i am glad i keep seeing this thread 
and went ahead and ordered.


----------



## Wenbev

danniegirl said:


> Ok i just ordered the Source Naturals Chlorella and Source Naturals Spirulina Powder, 16 Ounce from Amazon.com  2 days prime shipping it should be here by Sat.
> 
> Amazon has both on subscribe and save 15% if you are subscribed to 5 items
> 
> The price was great the the chlorella was 28.95 and the spirulina was 19.96 both had free super save shipping or free two day with prime
> 
> I cant wait to get started i have been wanting to ditch my super vitamin regimen for a long time now and just take chlorella and spirulina i am glad i keep seeing this thread
> and went ahead and ordered.



danniegirl Welcome to the thread!


----------



## g.lo

I have up my dosage to 6 gr since Tuesday and so far so good! Having daily BM, sometimes twice!! I am extra greeeeeen!
I had a random stranger complimenting my skin again! Love this!


----------



## mallysmommy

So you guys have stop using your other vitamins?  I want to finish up this hairfinity jar but want to continue to take my b12 iron and biotin sups. Or will that be an overkill?


----------



## Jobwright

I still take my msm and biotin daily.


----------



## mallysmommy

Ok tmi but I started my monthly today and didnt have a clue  my cycle is always preceded by debilitating cramps. Could this be the chl?


----------



## Phoenix14

...stepped it up to 7g. Still green but damn this constipation whenever I increase. Thank goodness it only lasts for about a day. I've upped my water intake up and it has helped tremendously


----------



## Wenbev

mallysmommy said:


> Ok tmi but I started my monthly today and didnt have a clue  my cycle is always preceded by debilitating cramps. Could this be the chl?



It's the chlorella it may be shorter as well.  Ive noticed its a bit heavier but three days max. I still take b12 regularly along with blk currant oil. I did stop taking multis bc of how much chlorella I'm taking.


----------



## ilong

Hi Everyone - just wanted to pop in and say have not abandoned my favorite thread. I am just soooo busy with business and it will be like this for the next 3 months - so I won't be posting much. I still pop on and try to read a few posts. But my time is being consumed with business.

Everyone seems to be doing great!!! 

My co-worker is totally sold and doing very well on chlorella and spirulina. She has declared already to be a lifer.

I do have one AWESOME update: I am losing weight!!!! 
That is such a true blessing!!!
It is definitely the chlorella/spirulina as my eating habits have not changed enough to result in weight loss. And I don't have time to go work out at any fitness center. Although, I am busy it is not the kind of busy that will result in weight loss. I think as things ramp up I will be busy enough to shed more pounds - but right now I am sure it is the chlorella/spirulina.


KUTGW

By the way, I haven't see @Nix08 post in a few days (she must be off somewhere recruiting more oil pullers ) and 
@Lovingmywaves12 - you are missed AGAIN, I do hope you are OK!!!!
Wenbev - thanks for keeping the thread active and helping everyone.  
Sorry to be MIA but this is my busy season.


----------



## Nix08

ilong you are too funny  I've been a lazy poster as of late. ..but I've now recruited a couple to chlorella.   I switched to the powder and think it works better for me.  I'm still at about 3g but I'm not entirely sure.   I take half a teaspoon. I may up it to 1 full teaspoon today.


----------



## Nix08

Ok I'm a tool I just measured out a tsp and that's pretty much what I've been taking when I free hand it. So what is that 5 grams?  I've tried to go up by taking pills in the afternoon but I didn't feel well. I thought it was from mixing brands.


----------



## Wenbev

Nix08 said:


> Ok I'm a tool I just measured out a tsp and that's pretty much what I've been taking when I free hand it. So what is that 5 grams?  I've tried to go up by taking pills in the afternoon but I didn't feel well. I thought it was from mixing brands.



Lol silly girl  it depends on the brand. I think SN powder is a 1/2 teaspoon for 3g. Maybe leave a teaspoon in the container so you're not freehanding! I do that with chia seeds.


----------



## classoohfive

mallysmommy said:


> Ok tmi but I started my monthly today and didnt have a clue  my cycle is always preceded by debilitating cramps. Could this be the chl?




mallysmommy

The first time I took chlo I got my period a little early. I was mad  until I noticed how light the flow and cramps were. It also didn't last very long. Maybe 3 days.


----------



## danniegirl

I received my package on friday i came home and was like WOOHOO 

But then i opened it up and smelled it then i was like oh noooo

Any who i punked out of taking it this weekend and i was supper busy i really want to take it on a day i will be home all day just in case


----------



## Ms. Martina

I went green today!


----------



## Wenbev

Ms. Martina said:


> I went green today!



Yay! Congrats!


----------



## Mahogony7

I don't post in here regularly, but I've been consistent with chlorella for the last week and a half. I take it in the morning with water or apple juice along with Spirulina. I made the mistake of taking it at night and got no sleep at all.

I usually have my bowel movements in the evening. However, last night I had three movements in the span of 6 hours usaually I just have one. While I was ecstatic I wonder is this normal?


----------



## blackbarbie986

Does this help with pms symptoms as well? Sometimes I feel so unlike myself right before my cycle starts.


----------



## Wenbev

Mahogony7 said:


> I don't post in here regularly, but I've been consistent with chlorella for the last week and a half. I take it in the morning with water or apple juice along with Spirulina. I made the mistake of taking it at night and got no sleep at all.
> 
> I usually have my bowel movements in the evening. However, last night I had three movements in the span of 6 hours usaually I just have one. While I was ecstatic I wonder is this normal?



Mahogony7 yes, it is normal  it will taper off to 1-2x/day. This happens especially in the beginning as your gut is getting rid of the buildup of toxins.


----------



## Wenbev

blackbarbie986 said:


> Does this help with pms symptoms as well? Sometimes I feel so unlike myself right before my cycle starts.



blackbarbie986 I think it is an overall mood elevator for some. I dont get PMS, but I have noticed my periods are very short 3 days max.  HTH


----------



## Phoenix14

um....So my period is late. I'm never late. (and no there is NO other reason for it to be late) and the only change is the chlorella. I want a short cycle not a nonexistent cycle. I have since stopped taking the chlorella (I ran out) but I've also been taking wheatgrass in my smoothies. Isn't the wheatgrass also a great source of chlorella?


----------



## mallysmommy

Ugh so i had a full five days of my cycle. I was hoping for three.


----------



## Wenbev

Phoenix14 said:


> um....So my period is late. I'm never late. (and no there is NO other reason for it to be late) and the only change is the chlorella. I want a short cycle not a nonexistent cycle. I have since stopped taking the chlorella (I ran out) but I've also been taking wheatgrass in my smoothies. Isn't the wheatgrass also a great source of chlorella?



That is weird...usually posters report getting it early not late  
Wheatgrass is a great source of chlorophyll, not chlorella.


----------



## Wenbev

mallysmommy said:


> Ugh so i had a full five days of my cycle. I was hoping for three.


lol it may take a couple cycles and regular intake of chlorella to make it happen


----------



## Phoenix14

Phew. Cycle finally started. It's crazy light though and I'm loving it so far. I bought the Sun Naturals tablets at Whole Foods last night to tide me over until I order the powder. I'm back in this chlorella ride!


----------



## Wenbev

Phoenix14 said:


> Phew. Cycle finally started. It's crazy light though and I'm loving it so far. I bought the Sun Naturals tablets at Whole Foods last night to tide me over until I order the powder. I'm back in this chlorella ride!


LOL Phoenix14 Yay! I have noticed lighter and shorter.  Recently its turned to super heavy for the first day and then tapers off to nothing by end of day two and day three GONE! Woohoo!


----------



## Phoenix14

Wenbev said:


> LOL Phoenix14 Yay! I have noticed lighter and shorter.  Recently its turned to super heavy for the first day and then tapers off to nothing by end of day two and day three GONE! Woohoo!



I'm hoping the same happens for me. I already had it down to about 3.5 days with other herbs. If chlorella can help then hell yes.


----------



## danniegirl

I tried taking it for two days and it was really hard I think I siked myself out of it I mixed it with sugar free applesauce , maybe I should have tried the regular applesauce. 

i did have increased bowl movement after the first day it continued the 2nd day.

i really couldn't stand to eat that mess so  i ordered a gel cap filler and some gel caps they both cost me 34 bucks i figured i would only have to take 3 pills for one teaspoon of powder  and over time if i increase to the max recommended dosage i would only have to take 9 pills and i am ok with that so i will be making my own pills in a few days


----------



## Phoenix14

So Spirulina + wheatgrass + occasional chlorella I'm on it


----------



## g.lo

Phoenix14 said:


> So Spirulina + wheatgrass + occasional chlorella I'm on it



i take the same combo!


----------



## Wenbev

danniegirl said:


> I tried taking it for two days and it was really hard I think I siked myself out of it I mixed it with sugar free applesauce , maybe I should have tried the regular applesauce.
> 
> i did have increased bowl movement after the first day it continued the 2nd day.
> 
> i really couldn't stand to eat that mess so  i ordered a gel cap filler and some gel caps they both cost me 34 bucks i figured i would only have to take 3 pills for one teaspoon of powder  and over time if i increase to the max recommended dosage i would only have to take 9 pills and i am ok with that so i will be making my own pills in a few days



danniegirl, welcome to the thread! I hear you on the gel caps, I was thinking about that but still doing pills. What brand and dosage are you doing?


----------



## danniegirl

Wenbev said:


> @danniegirl, welcome to the thread! I hear you on the gel caps, I was thinking about that but still doing pills. What brand and dosage are you doing?




I am taking the Source Naturals Yaeyama Powder  i started with one teaspoon =3g of Chlorella .

i was able to drink and take some more powder this weekend but i swear i could not eat or drink that  every morning i cant wait to make my pills.

how many pills do you currently take


----------



## Phoenix14

What are y'all using to fill the capsules?


----------



## Wenbev

danniegirl said:


> I am taking the Source Naturals Yaeyama Powder  i started with one teaspoon =3g of Chlorella .
> 
> i was able to drink and take some more powder this weekend but i swear i could not eat or drink that  every morning i cant wait to make my pills.
> 
> how many pills do you currently take



I currently take  80 tablets. 40/40 am/pm. I actually just purchased some powder though, going to give it a try.


----------



## Wenbev

Phoenix14 said:


> What are y'all using to fill the capsules?



You can purchase a pill filler so there's no waste and wasting time doing it by hand.


----------



## Phoenix14

These damn Whole Foods tablets are SO hard to swallow. Like they're big tablets and the edges hurt my throat. Can I just crush them?

Spirulina is so gross looking. It makes my smoothies almost black in color.


----------



## Wenbev

Phoenix14 said:


> These damn Whole Foods tablets are SO hard to swallow. Like they're big tablets and the edges hurt my throat. Can I just crush them?
> 
> Spirulina is so gross looking. It makes my smoothies almost black in color.



I would crush em. When you're finished with the WF brand maybe switch to source naturals.  The pills are small like a baby asprin


----------



## g.lo

I have been  on 6gr for 2 weeks, now my green has started fading so decided to up the dosage.
From today I am on 9g


----------



## danniegirl

Wenbev said:


> I currently take  80 tablets. 40/40 am/pm. I actually just purchased some powder though, going to give it a try.




oh gosh you are so dedicated   how do you sort your 40 tablets and how long does it take to actually take 40 and with how much water 

i have been taking the powder mixing 1/2 tsp  with a single serving cup of apple sauce.   It really is the worst thing i have ever tasted but this morning was the easiest time i had talking it i was just like look i am over gagging and im just going to do it and i did it.


----------



## Wenbev

g.lo said:


> I have been  on 6gr for 2 weeks, now my green has started fading so decided to up the dosage.
> From today I am on 9g


gGo for it! but if you start feeling constipated, drop down and increase by a gram or so.  Also up your water


----------



## Phoenix14

Wenbev said:


> I would crush em. When you're finished with the WF brand maybe switch to source naturals.  The pills are small like a baby asprin



I already bought the powder. I can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## Wenbev

danniegirl said:


> oh gosh you are so dedicated   how do you sort your 40 tablets and how long does it take to actually take 40 and with how much water
> 
> i have been taking the powder mixing 1/2 tsp  with a single serving cup of apple sauce.   It really is the worst thing i have ever tasted but this morning was the easiest time i had talking it i was just like look i am over gagging and im just going to do it and i did it.



Thank you! I've been taking chlorella for eight months regularly so I'm used to it  It doesn't take long at all, the tablets are so small I swallow 5-6 at a time.  I drink a full bottle of water 17 oz with chlorella.  It is *essential* to drink lots of water!  Maybe look into making fruit/veg smoothies and adding your powder to that.  It will be hard to create a habit of taking chlorella if you have negative experiences. Please keep me updated and let me know if I can be of any other help!


----------



## classoohfive

40 tablets?!  

I wonder which brand is the most concentrated? I'm still working through my Source Naturals Powder, but when I run out I'll look for something that's still effective yet gives you more in a smaller serving. I need to refill some capsules, I'll probably get a machine to fill it next time... Right now I just take some of the powder in my drink in the morning and then a few capsules at lunch.


----------



## Wenbev

classoohfive said:


> 40 tablets?!
> 
> I wonder which brand is the most concentrated? I'm still working through my Source Naturals Powder, but when I run out I'll look for something that's still effective yet gives you more in a smaller serving. I need to refill some capsules, I'll probably get a machine to fill it next time... Right now I just take some of the powder in my drink in the morning and then a few capsules at lunch.



LOL Yup, I take 40 in the am and 40 in the afternoon or dinnertime.   SN seems to be the most concentrated from reading thru the old posts and that's what I'm taking.  I am thinking to switch to the powder to see if its   more economical as the 600 tablet bottle only lasts 7 days.


----------



## classoohfive

Wenbev said:


> LOL Yup, I take 40 in the am and 40 in the afternoon or dinnertime.   SN seems to be the most concentrated from reading thru the old posts and that's what I'm taking.  I am thinking to switch to the powder to see if its   more economical as the 600 tablet bottle only lasts 7 days.




My SN powder is 1 tsp = 3 grams. The container is 16 oz but I've seen bigger. I don't remember the price since it was so long ago, but according to what I've read in this thread the powder is usually more economical. It's the taste and mixing that makes it less appealing than the pills. I guess I'll have to start drinking it in everything to get my dosage up.


----------



## Wenbev

classoohfive said:


> My SN powder is 1 tsp = 3 grams. The container is 16 oz but I've seen bigger. I don't remember the price since it was so long ago, but according to what I've read in this thread the powder is usually more economical. It's the taste and mixing that makes it less appealing than the pills. I guess I'll have to start drinking it in everything to get my dosage up.



16oz is the largest SN carries. Vitacost is the cheapest I've found SN products. SN carries 4, 8 and 16 oz of the powder.  I'll try the powder in the smoothies I have in the morning. Hopefully it doesnt taste too green lol


----------



## Phoenix14

I stopped taking chlorella for a week because the WF pills were hurting my throat (like tender and sore afterwards) and I'm no longer green! I'm not looking forward to detoxing all over again whenever this damn SN powder gets here


----------



## g.lo

I am loving this chlorella, i can't even taste anymore! Hubby and kids just gag watching me drinking my greens!


----------



## Wenbev

Phoenix14 said:


> I stopped taking chlorella for a week because the WF pills were hurting my throat (like tender and sore afterwards) and I'm no longer green! I'm not looking forward to detoxing all over again whenever this damn SN powder gets here



 can you crush them while you wait? Maybe that help tide you over...


----------



## Just11412

not sure if it is the green mix i have been using or all the healthy living i have been incorporating but my hair is doing pretty good. my hair is thick from root to tip. like when i would twist my hair the ends would look scrawny. but now its the same thickness from root to tip in twists. that i am loving. 

i need to re up. i am getting low.


----------



## Mahogony7

I'm still being consistent with my Cholrella and Spirulina. My body hair growth is out of control. I use to have only one chin hair, now I have several and they are thick and long. I attack them with tweezers as soon as they come in. Sadly, the hair on my head has not grown. I'll be good and wait for it.


----------



## danniegirl

quick up date for me 

i had to reorder my  pill maker, i did receive the gel caps so i hand made enough for the week.

I did good last week and either drunk or ate my Chlorella every morning.

 I started to go  green after day 4 and i stayed that way until i missed just one  day and i thought that was weird. then i went back green the next day so i dont know if i am really detoxing already or if some sort of  dyes are being released.


----------



## gn1g

Mahogony7 said:


> I'm still being consistent with my Cholrella and Spirulina. My body hair growth is out of control. I use to have only one chin hair, now I have several and they are thick and long. I attack them with tweezers as soon as they come in. Sadly, the hair on my head has not grown. I'll be good and wait for it.


 

very sad, this is handsdown the best supplement on the market, but I was about to grow a goatee.  The hair on my head was growing faster and thicker than ever.


----------



## g.lo

gn1g said:


> very sad, this is handsdown the best supplement on the market, but *I was about to grow a goatee*.  The hair on my head was growing faster and thicker than ever.



the bold


----------



## Onhergrind09

I've missed you guys!, glad to se that you're all still at it. Finishing up law school and moving back home (900 mile distance) completely threw me off my chlorella game, but I've kind of gotten settled so I plan to start back up tomorrow.  I stopped taking chlorella about 4 weeks ago, so my plan is to start back at 6 grams divided into 2 doses, and figure out whether to move up or down from there. So glad to be back .


----------



## Kilacurlz

Update on my dad.  He started on 2 g of the vitacost yaeyama chlorella about a month ago.  He called to tell me the chl has drastically reduced his resting blood glucose levels. He went in for further bloodwork yesterday or today. I'll edit this if there's more to add from that.

I have not taken chl for about 3 weeks due to being sick and on antibiotics. I plan to start back up today.


----------



## Wenbev

Onhergrind09 great to hear about school and to see you back! Kilacurlz that's great to hear about your dad hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Mahogony7

I stopped being green two days agoerplexed I don't measure how much I take either. I was just spooning it into my water bottle. So now I have to really up my dosage. I also don't think I had any detox effects other than the thick and long chin hairs that I plucked. I go through Chlorella and Spirulina so fast. I spend 3 hours a week just crushing my pills into powder.


----------



## Mahogony7

Wenbev, how are you doing? You are always helping me out and I forget to ask about you. Sorry!


----------



## LaidBak

*Amazed* that this thread is still going strong!


----------



## LivingInPeace

I fell of the chlorella train for a little bit. But I jumped back on yesterday with 20 Sun Chlorella tablets(200mg each).


----------



## Wenbev

Mahogony7 lol no worries  I've been doing some travelling for work and havent been on the forum as much!
Edited to add
Fell off chlorella for a about two weeks due to a change in my work schedule.  Back on and at my original dosage of 16g.


----------



## Phoenix14

Finally got back on. 6g powdered Chlorella in my morning smoothie. So very....earthy lol


----------



## mallysmommy

Ugh i was really hoping this stuff would help with my cycle but its not. Last month my cycle went on for 8 days. My usual is 5. This month i wasnt supposed to start until thursday but got surprised yesterday. Smh my period is pretty regular and consistent. Chlorella is the only change ive made not liking its effects on my cycle. However i have been in a sew in for less than a month and the braids underneath are pretty loose. Cant wait to take it out and length check.


----------



## Fine 4s

I'm taking 7 tablets now with the WF brand. The bottle says each tab is 500mg.
I can't wait to finish this bottle and take the powder like you ladies.
I'm not green yet but I'm going really slow anyway.

But when I DO go green, what will that mean? That my body has fully detoxed or something?


----------



## Wenbev

Fine 4s said:


> I'm taking 7 tablets now with the WF brand. The bottle says each tab is 500mg.
> I can't wait to finish this bottle and take the powder like you ladies.
> I'm not green yet but I'm going really slow anyway.
> 
> But when I DO go green, what will that mean? That my body has fully detoxed or something?



It will mean you have taken enough for chlorella to begin to work its magic


----------



## Phoenix14

aaand I'm green again after only two doses


----------



## Wenbev

Phoenix14 said:


> aaand I'm green again after only two doses



That's great to hear! How's it going with everyone else?  I'm back at 16g and will most likely stay at this dose.


----------



## sissimpson

I started about 3 months ago, taking Vitacost brand 500mg caps. Got up to about 14gm daily. Then I switched over to the 2000mg caps. All of a sudden I wasn't 'green' anymore. I kept upping the dosage until I was at 20gms a day... still no green, but constipated as heck! Now I'm back down to 12gm. No green, but hair is growing thicker! (of course that includes facial hair too). Do you think I should switch back to 500mg caps so I can be 'green' again?????


----------



## Mahogony7

About to finish up my current bottle of Chlorella. I bought another brand from Taiwan. I read that Chlorella from there is also really good and the dosage is a bit higher. My current pills have 180mg, but the new ones have 200mg. Other than increased facial hair I've noticed no other changes. I guess that's good, some people's detox symptoms were a bit scary. I will continue to be patient and wait for the goodness that the green will bring.


----------



## MrsMe

I'm at 2 grams now. I think I need to go much higher. One thing I noticed is that my nails are growing like weed and my skin had this glow last week! 
Please check my siggy.   Today is the last day to vote.

Vote for our fellow LHCF member, Anakinsmomma, to win the 'Justin Timberlake's Biggest Fan' contest HERE!


----------



## Wenbev

sissimpson said:


> I started about 3 months ago, taking Vitacost brand 500mg caps. Got up to about 14gm daily. Then I switched over to the 2000mg caps. All of a sudden I wasn't 'green' anymore. I kept upping the dosage until I was at 20gms a day... still no green, but constipated as heck! Now I'm back down to 12gm. No green, but hair is growing thicker! (of course that includes facial hair too). Do you think I should switch back to 500mg caps so I can be 'green' again?????



I've heard of that happening...Vitacost brand does contain fillers so maybe the dosage you were taking before had less fillers??


----------



## Wenbev

MrsMe said:


> I'm at 2 grams now. I think I need to go much higher. One thing I noticed is that my nails are growing like weed and my skin had this glow last week!
> Please check my siggy.   Today is the last day to vote.
> 
> Vote for our fellow LHCF member, Anakinsmomma, to win the 'Justin Timberlake's Biggest Fan' contest HERE!



Definitely increase a bit, maybe by 2-3 grams.  A super high dose really isnt important, its taking the amount that's good for your body.


----------



## Phoenix14

Donde estas my period? The last two months my once reliable to a fault cycle has been tardy for the party. I'm going to pause the chlorella for a bit or at least until my period shows up


----------



## GettingKinky

Hi All I just started taking chlorella about 6 weeks ago. I'm up to 2 grams a day of Source Naturals.  I did get a few pimples when I first started and not in my standard pimple location. I don't know if that was detoxing or just a coincidence. 

I think I may already be green. Is that possible on such a low dose?  Or maybe I can be greener?


----------



## Wenbev

Phoenix14 said:


> Donde estas my period? The last two months my once reliable to a fault cycle has been tardy for the party. I'm going to pause the chlorella for a bit or at least until my period shows up



Que? You're not the first to say that.  I wonder why?


----------



## Wenbev

GettingKinky said:


> Hi All I just started taking chlorella about 6 weeks ago. I'm up to 2 grams a day of Source Naturals.  I did get a few pimples when I first started and not in my standard pimple location. I don't know if that was detoxing or just a coincidence.
> 
> I think I may already be green. Is that possible on such a low dose?  Or maybe I can be greener?



GettingKinky  its all relative on the person. Are you eating a relatively clean diet?  I was taking meds that affected my digestive system and it took me a while to go green and I went thru a very long detox.  I've gone from what I thought was green to very very dark green like dark olive.  The pimples sound like detox especially if they are cyctic.  Congrats on taking chlorella!


----------



## Phoenix14

Wenbev said:


> Que? You're not the first to say that.  I wonder why?



UGH this is killing me


----------



## Wenbev

Phoenix14 said:


> UGH this is killing me



Phoenix14 anything yet?


----------



## Phoenix14

Wenbev said:


> Phoenix14 anything yet?



It showed up yesterday afternoon about a day and a half after my last chlorella dose. Any suggestions on how to still incorporate chlorella in my life but not have a disappearing act cycle?


----------



## Wenbev

Happy you got it, have no idea how to stop that though. I'll have to do some research on that one. Funny, mine was always on time and light, but now it's even lighter and shorter.


----------



## Kiowa

haven't posted in this thread for a while...but was experiencing very bad breakouts, so had to come off everything for a while.
I used tumeric face masks and medimix soap to help with skin, finally isolated the culprit to a facial cream that I have used without a problem in the past, so am starting back on Chlorella this week


----------



## Wenbev

Kiowa said:


> haven't posted in this thread for a while...but was experiencing very bad breakouts, so had to come off everything for a while.
> I used tumeric face masks and medimix soap to help with skin, finally isolated the culprit to a facial cream that I have used without a problem in the past, so am starting back on Chlorella this week



Good to hear you you figured it out.  I have to give that tumeric mask a try.  how do you make yours? Just tumeric and water?


----------



## crimsonpeach

I've read the majority of this thread and have been taking Chlorella consistently for about 3 months.  I'm still at 3g but I went green within the first week.

I don't know if my hair is benefiting but my skin definitely is. My skin is very acne prone and I've never had a totally clear skin for more than a few days before a pimple would show up.  

Since taking chlorella my skin has gone a full 180.  I've only have one small pimple in the last two months.  Dark spots from previous blemishes are gone.  My pores are noticably smaller also and I have huge pores.

Keeping up chlorella for these benefits only. Thanks OP and all the other contributers to this thread.  I've tried EVERYTHING for my skin and this is the only thing that has worked. *hugs*


----------



## xu93texas

crimsonpeach said:


> I've read the majority of this thread and have been taking Chlorella consistently for about 3 months.  I'm still at 3g but I went green within the first week.
> 
> I don't know if my hair is benefiting but my skin definitely is. My skin is very acne prone and I've never had a totally clear skin for more than a few days before a pimple would show up.
> 
> Since taking chlorella my skin has gone a full 180.  I've only have one small pimple in the last two months.  Dark spots from previous blemishes are gone.  My pores are noticably smaller also and I have huge pores.
> 
> Keeping up chlorella for these benefits only. Thanks OP and all the other contributers to this thread.  I've tried EVERYTHING for my skin and this is the only thing that has worked. *hugs*



Yes, chlorella is da bomb when it comes to clearer, vibrant looking skin. My hubby compliments me all the time about my skin. I got him taking it also and we take it faithfully. I'm not sure if it's helping with hair growth, but loving it for my skin and keeping me regular.


----------



## MrsMe

I switched to the powder form and it made me go green faster than the pills. My skin is glowing, my knees aren't aching like they used to and my nails are growing like weed. I literally have to cut them every week or they turn wild! 
One "negative" side effect I noticed is the fact that aunt flo is late. It's only been two days but I'm regular like clockwork to the time of day. I don't think I'm pregnant... but I'll get a pregnancy test (a couple ) just to be on the safe side.

Sent from my phone

ETA: Aunt Flo showed up today.


----------



## Phoenix14

So I took a month off from chlorella ( I literally stopped when I made my last post about it making my cycle late) and my period came on time. Last month it was about 2 days late. Last time it was like one day late. I'm thinking it's my body regulating itself after being on BC ( I stopped 6 months ago). I'm thinking of re-starting chlorella again


----------



## JC-Junkie

Hi guys ! I haven't checked in in a while, but I hope everyone is doing well 

Well I just had a teaspoon of chlorella and a teaspoon of spirulina mixed in some orange and black current squash and well the taste is not the most desirable   but it was bearable I guess 
I think I'm ready to increase my intake of both to 10g ! I'm excited to see what this will do. I've been slowly slowly increasing my intake you see. I'm hoping to get even more of that lovely skin that you wonderful ladies have been talking about !

HHG everyone !!!


----------



## napgurl

I purchased chlorella 3 months ago, but I'm afraid to take it.  I read it made a few people nauseous and very ill.  I'm going to try it this weekend.  Pray for me.


----------



## Phoenix14

napgurl said:


> I purchased chlorella 3 months ago, but I'm afraid to take it.  I read it made a few people nauseous and very ill.  I'm going to try it this weekend.  Pray for me.



Don't be scared! Just start out with a little at a time and gradually increase your dosage


----------



## ilong

Phoenix14 - maybe do a search on chlorella and effects on menstraul cycle (curezone may have some upostings on the topic).  Fortunately,  I am past that time of life so I wasn't affected by it.
crimsonpeach  and xu93texas- I have been taking chlorella since January and  I believe it is responsible for accelerating my skin to silky smooth.    I have always received compliments on my "facial" skin but within the last 6 months, skin on my entire body has transitioned.  Several people have commented that my skin "is flawless".   I don't want to discount my HSN and maybe the Biotin I was taking contributed as well.

Nonetheless, chlorella and spirulina have been "miracles" for me.  I will take them as long as I live.  I have colleagues and friends taking it and they all have told me how their health has vastly improved (energy, joints, etc.) 

napgurl - ITA with Phoenix14 there is nothing to be scared of.  Do your research - if you have an auto-immune disease you should not take these supplements.   If not, then start gradually and monitor your bodies reaction.  Drink plenty of water to facilitate the process (cleansing)

Kiowa - I am glad that you discovered the culprit responsible for the breakouts and I'm glad that it wasn't chlorella.   JC-Junkie - let us know when you begin to feel that silky smooth skin.  


What I have discovered is "consistency" in taking these supplements is absolutely necessary.  Taking them for a few days, stopping, starting, changing dosage, etc will not yield "consistent" results and benefits AND IMO is a waste of money.  
Since discovering how they helped me I have tested various dosages, timing, not taking etc. and "consistency" is not negotiable.


----------



## Kilacurlz

I am now down to taking 4g and its the perfect dose. My skin is the best its been since I was a kid and my UC still appears to be in remission. My dad is taking 1 g and his diabetes is under control for the first time since his Dx!  His doctors are amazed.


----------



## ilong

Kilacurlz - that is great news about your skin and health and fantastic news about your Dad!


----------



## Kiowa

Wenbev said:


> Good to hear you you figured it out.  I have to give that tumeric mask a try.  how do you make yours? Just tumeric and water?



 Sometimes i mix with French Clay power, a smidgen of tea tree oil (mixed with carrier oil), ACV...but it is very exfoliating and I think the Chlorella has made my skin more sensitive..so I do this every other week now or when I am steaming my hair..


----------



## Phillygryl

Thank you for the heads up on chlorella.  I was severely anemic and my hair was not growing and I had a vertical split in my thumbnail for over 10 years.  After a month on chlorella the split in my thumbnail mended.  My hair has started to grow also.  I have a genetic alopecia condition and my grandmothers head was bald all the way back to the top of her head.  My hair was headed that way but is showing signs of imrovement.  All of the hair on my temple area was gone and that is filling, but a lot of the hairs are fuzz.  Hopefully they can become terminal hairs.  I have also added spirulina to the mix.  I take about 12 grams of chlorella and wonder if I increase my CGF my hair will grow faster?
This board is the absolute best.  I have gained invaluable information that not even money can buy.


----------



## ilong

Phillygryl - welcome to the thread and I am glad that you have experienced some of the great health benefits of Chlorella/Spirulina as many of us on this thread have.  
Chlorella and Spirulina are both very high in protein and protein promotes hair growth internally and externally so hair growth is definitely an expected benefit.   I don't know if more is better - you will have to experiment with dosages and see your results.  For me, the pain free joints they give me are more important than hair growth (did I just say that??  - yep!   and it is true)  The great thing is that they do promote hair growth so I get the best of both worlds.

Also, while telling someone else about my personal experience with Chlorella/Spirulina - I had a new epiphany!  I have not had to take *ANY* type of pain reliever, for *ANY* reason, (headache, backache, joints, etc), because I've had NO PAIN.  NONE - NADA since I started taking these supplements.


----------



## felic1

How does chorella taste?


----------



## ilong

Not very good.   I take  tablets.


----------



## fitnessmommy

felic1 said:


> How does chorella taste?



Disgusting. Well, after awhile I learned to like it. It's an acquired taste. Lol


----------



## APrayer4Hair

I'm late to the party,

I just began taking Greens Today original in a shake 1x daily. I picked this up at Vitamin Shoppe. I'm hoping this will aid with overall health but more specifically energy boost, hair growth and help with digestive issues. 









I'm using 1/2 scoop, handful of blueberries, handful of dole frozen fruit mix, water.


----------



## grownwomanaz

I fell off for a couple of yrs, but I'm back to green lol. My eyelashes and eyebrows have thickened, I forgot about that part lol. I use Source Naturals powder, good stuff.


----------



## g.lo

I am Taking now 18gr of each chlorella and spirulina!


----------



## ilong

g.lo - you are in the major leagues now with taking 18gr.   

How do you feel?   

I am still amazed at the tremendous impact these two supplements have on my entire health system.   I could care less if they increase hair growth (I still want my hair growth -but some of these other products made especially for hair growth need to step up to the plate) as long as they keep my health at it's current optimum level.

Everyone (literally) that I have referred these supplements to are "believers" based on their results.    People at work see me walk now compared to how I limped last year (even after my surgeries ) and they can't believe the difference.   I walk so well and fast now, some colleagues tell me I need to slow down now.


----------



## g.lo

ilong said:


> g.lo - you are in the major leagues now with taking 18gr.
> 
> How do you feel?
> 
> I am still amazed at the tremendous impact these two supplements have on my entire health system.   I could care less if they increase hair growth (I still want my hair growth -but some of these other products made especially for hair growth need to step up to the plate) as long as they keep my health at it's current optimum level.
> 
> Everyone (literally) that I have referred these supplements to are "believers" based on their results.    People at work see me walk now compared to how I limped last year (even after my surgeries ) and they can't believe the difference.   I walk so well and fast now, some colleagues tell me I need to slow down now.



I feel great, not lethargic at all ( which was a big problem), my skin is amazing! 
I think I will maintain that dosage, trying to get hubby into it as well!
It is so funny to see their faces when I am drinking my mixture! Can't even taste it anymore!
This is a keeper for me!


----------



## ilong

g.lo IKR - I take the pills and people think I am crazy for taking so many but... then they ask what I do to my skin, how is that I look like I never age, etc.  SMH   <lol>
I told this one lady I was sure I was older than her - she said no way.   When she told me her age - I told her with a couple less years she could be my daughter.


----------



## TraciChanel

ilong, how many grams of chlorella do you take? I just bought some today for overall health and I wonder if I'll be taking enough. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ilong

TraciChanel

Welcome to the thread.  I take 21g of each -  Chlorella and Spirulina.  As with any med/supplement/regimen you have to start at the lower doses - for example 3g daily of each,   Increase 1-2g daily based on how your body adapts.  Adjust as appropriate.

I take the NOW brand of chlorella which are 1000mg (1g) each and  Hawaiian Pacifica Spirulina which are also 1g.  This way I don't have to take as many pills for my desired dosage.

I find that Vitamin Shoppe brands have too many fillers.   I have great/immediate results with each of these brands and I pray that the manufactures don't ever change the formulation.


----------



## TraciChanel

ilong, thank you so much for the information! I have the powder which is a little over 1 gram of chlorella and spirulina. I thought that I could take that only, but I will add the tablets as well gradually. I'm looking forward to the health benefits


----------



## Wenbev

Hey ladies, still going strong with chl since las Nov.  There are some months where I may drop my dosage, but I don't stop taking it.  Wonders for my skin, hair, nails, digestive system and joints.


----------



## ilong

TraciChanel - you are welcome and it is my pleasure.  
consistency is the key.   I think of taking chlorella and spirulina in the same manner as some others who MUST take other meds daily (i.e. insulin, high blood pressure, heart, etc.).  I MUST take them for my joints and I get the blessings of all the added benefits.

If you haven't had a chance yet - take some time and read some of the back posts in the thread - there is a lot of good info here.  There is another chlorella thread on the site as well.

As you can see Wenbev and I are "hard core chlorell and spirulina takers"


----------



## JC-Junkie

Hi guys I too have been consistent with my chlorella and spirulina, but sometimes like Wenbev I too would drop my dosage sometimes, I was taking 10 g each but I have dropped back down to 7g, but never stopped taking it  love them both ! I think I will increase later on but for now I'll stay at 7 g each 

Hope everyone is doing great and welcome to everyone who has joined !


----------



## JC-Junkie

Hi guys ! I think I'm gonna have to reduce my dosage again back down to 3G for now, because I'm having difficulty breathing  it seems to happen every time I increase my dosage to 7g and more. When I was at 3 grams I didn't have this issue, so I think I will stay there for now and see if I can increase.
I do have asthma though, (which used to be severe when i was younger but is now much better) so maybe the detox stage is from high dosages is too much ?

EDA: I came off Biotin, because I felt like it was doing much, but went back on it because I didn't want to waste it, so I thought I'd finish it up and be done with it, and I started taking 10,000mg maybe that might be the problem ?

I'll monitor and see how my body reacts to the removal of biotin again and the reduction in my chlorella and spirulina dosage too


----------



## g.lo

JC-Junkie said:


> Hi guys ! I think I'm gonna have to reduce my dosage again back down to 3G for now, because I'm having difficulty breathing  it seems to happen every time I increase my dosage to 7g and more. When I was at 3 grams I didn't have this issue, so I think I will stay there for now and see if I can increase.
> I do have asthma though, (which used to be severe when i was younger but is now much better) so maybe the detox stage is from high dosages is too much ?
> 
> EDA: I came off Biotin, because I felt like it was doing much, but went back on it because I didn't want to waste it, so I thought I'd finish it up and be done with it, and I started taking 10,000mg maybe that might be the problem ?
> 
> I'll monitor and see how my body reacts to the removal of biotin again and the reduction in my chlorella and spirulina dosage too



Sorry to hear that!


----------



## g.lo

I have noticed my eyelash growing thicker and longer!!


----------



## ilong

JC-Junkie
Please be careful!!     I believe, due to your asthma perhaps you should not be taking chlorella.   Some asthma sufferers benefit from chlorella some are allergic to it as it causes difficulty in breathiing.  Also, you have introduced a couple of new products into your regimen lately and you may be overdoing it  Review all of the dosages and supplements you are taking and ensure there are no contraindications which could also lead to toxicity.    

Even though supplements, foods, meds, etc are good for you - too much, too many, too strong, etc could be too much for your system and cause unfavorable interactions when taken together.   - more is not better.

This is one of the reasons I stick to a regimen (internal and external) for a few months.  If I start to see an affect (positive or negative) I will know what I changed recently which could be the cause of the affect.


----------



## JC-Junkie

Thank you ilong
Your right  I have since stopped taking a few supplements because I did feel I was overdoing it. So my current regimen was chlorella, spirulina, collagen, vit c, bamboo silica and garlic. I stopped taking my hair skin and nails and then added biotin, but think I may have to reduce or even stop taking my chlorella and spirulina, because I think that the high dosages of the superfoods are too much. But seeing as my brother takes chlorella now, I think I'll give him some more or all  and add some spirulina in there for him. I think I'm gonna take up juicing instead so I can get all the good benefits from super foods 
But I'll see how 3 grams works first


----------



## ilong

JC-Junkie
Ok sounds good.  No point in growing this long beautiful hair if you make yourself sick and then are unable to enjoy it.   So be prudent in what you do - otherwise I will have to give you a virtual .


----------



## JC-Junkie

ilong thank you 
I'll keep you up to date with how it goes


----------



## MrsMe

I was doing great but decided to stop it because DH and I are TTC.

Sent from my iPad...excuse the typos.


----------



## ilong

MrsMe - many blessings of results and success on you and DH's efforts.


----------



## MrsMe

ilong said:


> MrsMe - many blessings of results and success on you and DH's efforts.



Thank you ilong. I'll keep you posted!

Sent from my iPad...excuse the typos.


----------



## ilong

*DETOXING WITH BREAKOUTS*

I am experiencing a different form of detox. Purposely I had not taken chlorella/spirulina for ~ 2 weeks.  I resumed taking two thirds of my previous dosages of both supplements. 
My back and some areas of my front torso have broken out in hives.  My detox usually occurs through my stool - so this is a very different experience.  This is occurring because I did not GRADUALLY re-introduce the supplements back into my system.   I did reduce my dosage a little to hopefully reduce the breakout.   I am going to suffer through it. 

There is absolutely no way I am going to ever stop taking chlorella or spirulina permanently - the benefits are too awesome.

I just wanted to share with everyone my new experience.  My past experience with chlorella and spirulina is that the skin is rejuvenated, so I am confident that the marks from these hives will disappear in time.


----------



## Wenbev

*Re: DETOXING WITH BREAKOUTS*

ilong, hey lady sorry to hear about your detox, its the worst when reintroducing chl.  I stopped taking chl for a little over a month in May due to changes in my daily routine.  I had a fine rash on my lower back and arms; almost like a heat rash, pimples everywhere (and I mean EVERYWHERE) and stinky gas like nobody's business.  I had to slowly increase, in fact, I've just made it to 16-18g/day.  I will never stop taking chl again.


----------



## TraciChanel

Hi Ladies!

I'm still going strong taking my chlorella/spirulina. It's been almost a month - 3 weeks to be exact. I'm up to 4 grams per day. 

I was wondering if you ladies who are consistent with it have made any other dietary changes such as vegetarianism, or have you cut out anything from your diets as well (such as beef, pork, chicken, etc.). The reason I'm asking is because I was curious if that has increased the effectiveness of the chlorella and spirulina.


----------



## missyanne

Anyone used Mountain Rose Herbs Chlorella, this thread is HUGE so please forgive me if it has been mentioned, I notice they sell it and I was thinking of picking up a LB since I'm ordering other stuff from there already


----------



## Wenbev

missyanne said:


> Anyone used Mountain Rose Herbs Chlorella, this thread is HUGE so please forgive me if it has been mentioned, I notice they sell it and I was thinking of picking up a LB since I'm ordering other stuff from there already




missyanne, I would stick to the * brands in the poll results on the first page*.  Most take Source naturals yaeyama chlorella or jarrow brand yaeyama chlorella.
There are different "species" so to speak of this algae called chlorella. It is important to stick with a japanese "sub species" called yaeyama for many reasons;
strict processing of chlorella 
breaking the cell wall of the algae
quality of end product - some powders contain fillers like yeast, gelatin, etc
gov't standards for production
most important CGF, Chlorella Growth Factor
CGF is notably higher in Source Naturals and the Jarrow Brand.

_*Please note, there's a small percentage of people that chlorella makes them ill, please pay attention to your body, start with a small dose and slowly increase weekly if necessary.  Also please be sure to drink 2x the water you normally drink as intaking chlorella your body requires it!!!*_

I want you and anyone else that may have similar questions to have a great experience with taking chl, taherefore the lengthy post.


----------



## g.lo

ilong And Wenbev, how many pills do you take on a daily basis to reach 18gr! I am thinking to swap to pills instead of powder!


----------



## missyanne

Wenbev said:


> @missyanne, I would stick to the * brands in the poll results on the first page*.  Most take Source naturals yaeyama chlorella or jarrow brand yaeyama chlorella.
> There are different "species" so to speak of this algae called chlorella. It is important to stick with a japanese "sub species" called yaeyama for many reasons;
> strict processing of chlorella
> breaking the cell wall of the algae
> quality of end product - some powders contain fillers like yeast, gelatin, etc
> gov't standards for production
> most important CGF, Chlorella Growth Factor
> CGF is notably higher in Source Naturals and the Jarrow Brand.
> 
> _*Please note, there's a small percentage of people that chlorella makes them ill, please pay attention to your body, start with a small dose and slowly increase weekly if necessary.  Also please be sure to drink 2x the water you normally drink as intaking chlorella your body requires it!!!*_
> 
> I want you and anyone else that may have similar questions to have a great experience with taking chl, taherefore the lengthy post.



Wenbev18962817
Thank You, I will order one of the brands you mentioned and will start with 1g


----------



## ail221

I take Jarrows powdered Chlorella, I found it to be the most efficient form vs. capsules. I am up to about 4 grams a day + I mix the powder with Bolthouse Green Goodness.I have been taking Chlorella since about April and I have found it to be very efficient for keeping me "regular", improving the overall appearance of my skin, and swaying my appetite away from processed foods and more towards veggies. I get craving for squash, eggplant, spinach and zucchini now.


----------



## ilong

Wenbev - thank you! So you know first hand what it's like.   The hives are serious business - they are trying to wear me down - but ain't gonna happen.  I'm fighting back with mega doses of water.  I know the great benefits that await me so... I'm not going to be deterred.   Serves me right for stopping again - won't make that mistake again.

TraciChanel-  I can't say that I've changed my diet too much. I primarily eat chicken or fish.  But I monitor how much fish I eat because of the mercury and Chlorella wages war on mercury.  Oh yes, that reminds me I am very careful about what brand and how much tuna I eat.  Chlorella will let you know when the tuna you've eaten is "fishy" (excuse the pun), as in something not right.  I do notice that my appetite is reduced.    

missyanne - I take NOW (brand) chlorella 1000mg.  It is one of the few brands at that strength , without the fillers.  With 1000mg strength I don't have to take as many tablets, which is great due to the high doses I take.  

g.lo  because I take 1000mg tablets of both chlorella and spirulina I take 18 tablets of each.   If I took lower strength tablets I would have to take double+ the number of tablets for 18gr.  

missyanne - welcome to the "chlorella gangsters"  WE serious bizness up in here.   Get ready for feeling and looking good, good times.   

Please heed Wenbevs' caution:
*



please pay attention to your body, start with a small dose and slowly increase weekly if necessary. Also please be sure to drink 2x the water you normally drink as intaking chlorella your body requires it!!!

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Wenbev

g.lo I take 90 daily 45am 45pm LOL.   I'm such a pro now, I can take 40 at a time, just dump them in my mouth and chug a bottle of water.  I just cannot do that powder.


----------



## missyanne

Just got my chlorella in the mail, I ordered both the powder and pills. Ready the reap the benefits


----------



## ilong

missyanne -  - keep us posted on your progress.   Remember to start with a low dosage and build up each week.

I just had a very bad break-out experience because I cut my dosage down and jumped back in @ high doses.   My body was erplexed and said .


----------



## Sade'

I'm going to get some of these.


----------



## ilong

Sade - I think you will be happy you did.  My overall health is FANTASTIC.  Just remember to start taking low dosages and build up a little at a time.

Keep us posted on your progress and welcome to the thread.


----------



## TraciChanel

I was researching different brands of chlorella, mainly because the powder I was using is expensive (from Whole Foods), so I wanted to try to see if I could find it in bulk to cut costs. I found a very interesting and informative article from NaturalNews.com about where the best sources of chlorella are found and which ones to avoid. They tested various brands of chlorella due to some rumors that chlorella from certain sources were contaminated with heavy metals, pesticides and even pharmaceutical residues. I will put a link at the end of my post for anyone who is interested in reading the article.  *Warning*: It's pretty long.  Here's a copy and paste of the summary:

• All commercially-grown chlorella is virtually free of mercury, according to lab tests. There may be extremely trace levels such as parts per billion, but this is well below our detection limit.

*• Chlorella grown in China is the most contaminated with aluminum and other metals*.

• China-produced chlorella is the cheapest at the wholesale level.

• "Organic" chlorella from China is more contaminated than non-organic chlorella from Korea.

• *Taiwan produces the cleanest outdoor (sunlight) chlorella using spring-fed water, but most chlorella purchased today that's made in Taiwan is not from this certified organic producer.*

• The certified organic chlorella from Taiwan is the most expensive in the world, at wholesale.

• "Certified organic" does not mean free from contamination.

• *Japan is not the cleanest source of chlorella. Taiwan is actually cleaner, according to our lab tests.*

• The aluminum contamination levels of chlorella is only a fraction of the aluminum contamination levels found in everyday foods like celery, corn and beans.

• Chlorella has been scientifically studied vs. radiation poisoning.

• Chlorella marketing claims have no correlation to the actual quality of the chlorella being sold.

• Some companies "cut" their chlorella with cheap calcium filler. This is visible on the tablets when inspected closely.

• There is no commercially-grown chlorella in North America.

• Chlorella in capsules can cost 380% more than chlorella in tablets.
*
• Cell wall "cracking" to achieve "broken cell wall" or "open cell wall" status is pushed heavily in marketing text, but in truth the more important question is the digestibility of the chlorella, not how it is "cracked.*"

Learn more: http://www.naturalnews.com/039145_chlorella_heavy_metals_lab_tests.html##ixzz2gWa6ONnG


----------



## g.lo

before I was getting away with waxing my legs twice a year grin, but lately my legs hair are growing like weeds, I have noticed the change since my dosage went up to 18gr. If only it affected my hair as well.


----------



## LostInAdream

Not sure if this was asked yet but can you take chlorella while breastfeeding? I stopped taking it while preggo bc I had all day sickness for 7 months.


----------



## Guinan

I need to re-purchase sum chorella. I think I'm going to try it in the powder or liquid form.


----------



## ilong

g.lo IKR - even if the growth was distributed FAIRLY (legs, neck & HAIR) I would be happy.  BUT I'm never giving up my Chlorella & Spirulina.  So Viviscal, MSM, Youtheory, Biotin, Sulfur..................................
better step up to the plate

Ms.Lyons - I probably would err on the side of caution and not take the supplements while breastfeeding.   Just to be safe.  If it were me - I wouldn't - never know - could be very good or very bad.

pelohello - chlorell powder to me is "hardcore" (we call it Chlorella Gangsta"  )  The taste is nowhere near pleasing.  Some members put it in their smoothies - I just can't.   Keep us posted.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Chlorella is a dangerous supplement to take. I never had a body odor problem except for when I was taking chlorella and Spirulina. You don't know what's in it. All you need is vitamins.


----------



## LostInAdream

ilong said:


> g.lo IKR - even if the growth was distributed FAIRLY (legs, neck & HAIR) I would be happy.  BUT I'm never giving up my Chlorella & Spirulina.  So Viviscal, MSM, Youtheory, Biotin, Sulfur.................................. better step up to the plate Ms.Lyons - I probably would err on the side of caution and not take the supplements while breastfeeding.   Just to be safe.  If it were me - I wouldn't - never know - could be very good or very bad.  pelohello - chlorell powder to me is "hardcore" (we call it Chlorella Gangsta"  )  The taste is nowhere near pleasing.  Some members put it in their smoothies - I just can't.   Keep us posted.


.
Thanks for answering. I looked it up and have seen rye and no, I'm just going to hold off until next year when I plan to stop breast feeding.


----------



## Sade'

Can anyone vouch for NOW Brand Chlorella?


----------



## natural_one

BronxJazzy said:


> Chlorella is a dangerous supplement to take. I never had a body odor problem except for when I was taking chlorella and Spirulina. You don't know what's in it. All you need is vitamins.



hmmm..normally its the the opposite for people. Your body may have been detoxing


----------



## mensa

I have taken it for quite some time and it has been good for me.

Sorry you had problems with it.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

natural_one said:


> hmmm..normally its the the opposite for people. Your body may have been detoxing


 
I don't know if it was or not. ALl I know is it made my poop smell really bad and it made me smell. I would never use it again. I hear its not really good for you. I looked up something and found that it has lots of sulfur in it.


----------



## TraciChanel

Sade' said:


> Can anyone vouch for NOW Brand Chlorella?



My sister has been taking the NOW brand and she is reporting good results (energy, decreased appetite) so far.


----------



## Sade'

TraciChanel said:


> My sister has been taking the NOW brand and she is reporting good results (energy, decreased appetite) so far.



Thanks TraciChanel


----------



## ilong

Sade'

YES - I can vouch for NOW Chlorella.  That is the brand that I take 1000mg.
I have tried several other brands but I like NOW brand best.

Whatever you decide - DO NOT purchase Vitamin Shoppe Brand  - it has a lot of fillers.

Ms.Lyons
Not taking chlorella while breastfeeding is a great decision.   IMO


----------



## Sade'

Ok thanks ilong I have them in my possession. They are only 500mcg but that's fine because I will begin slow then increase my dosage over time.


----------



## ilong

Sade' - you mean 500mg, yes?  500mcg is only .5mg 
Good plan to start slow and INCREASE your WATER intake - without fail.   It helps Chlorella function as it should (detox, clear skin, less chance of breakout, absorption, etc.)

I take 1000mg tablets because I take quite a few tablets. I take same number of Spirulina.   Taking 500mg would double the number of tablets I'd have to take - and that would set me  up for failure.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Sade'

Yes I'm sorry 500mg ilong
I will begin taking this tomorrow. If I drink anymore water I might drown. No seriously I'll def keep up with water though. Gotta keep my system flushed. Thanks for the tips I'm taking heed to everything.


----------



## ilong

Sade'


----------



## Wenbev

Ms.Lyons said:


> Not sure if this was asked yet but can you take chlorella while breastfeeding? I stopped taking it while preggo bc I had all day sickness for 7 months.



I see it as a whole food so I dont see why not but I would definitely talk to your HP first.


----------



## Wenbev

BronxJazzy said:


> Chlorella is a dangerous supplement to take. I never had a body odor problem except for when I was taking chlorella and Spirulina. You don't know what's in it. All you need is vitamins.



That same statement can be used for vitamins as well.  We don't know what ;  could be in those as well; yeast, egg, soy, filler, natural flavors, carrageenan, etc. are examples.  
I am not certain why you had body odor.  Everyone's body is different and as another poster mentioned, that may have been your detox symptom.


----------



## Prosperity711

Ladies,

Why do everyone increase their dosage and not take number of pills the bottle tells you to take?  Is there a big difference in the benefits if you follow the directions on the bottle?  How do you know when to stop increasing your dosage?


----------



## Wenbev

Prosperity711 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Why do everyone increase their dosage and not take number of pills the bottle tells you to take?  Is there a big difference in the benefits if you follow the directions on the bottle?  How do you know when to stop increasing your dosage?



For me, I increased until my ish stayed  green If the color changed back to brown while I was still taking chl, then I knew I wasn't taking enough.  The amount to take is subjective.


----------



## Sade'

Man this stuff works immediately. Plus I'm taking kelp.


----------



## ilong

Sade  - The reward is when your skin begins to feel like silk.


----------



## g.lo

I keep forgetting to moisturise my face, because it is so silky!


----------



## missyanne

g.lo said:


> I keep forgetting to moisturise my face, because it is so silky!



Yesssssssss, I love my skin. I'm always touching myself
 I'm down 10 pounds, and i'm only at 6gram. I gain when i go pass seven gram but lose when I stay under, I cant explain it, long as the scale is moving down, I dont really care.


----------



## g.lo

The past 2 days i havent taken my dosage ( was away).
I had a dream, my spirulina and chlorella came to talk to me and warning me I will turn brown again! this is serious


----------



## natural_one

g.lo said:


> I keep forgetting to moisturise my face, because it is so silky!



I have been taking Chlorella all week and I noticed my skin was looking so smooth and silky..I thought it was because I used my scrubber last week...hmmm might be the Chlorella..:scratchch


----------



## ilong

g.lo - come on confess, you know you find yourself constantly touching your skin (like missyanne and  someone else I know ) because it's so soft? 

Prosperity711 - for me, higher dosages are required to reduce inflammation in my knees.  Lower dosages (i.e. <10g daily) doesn't reduce my inflammation.  Also, I am quite sure I have carpal tunnel syndrome in both my wrists (I am literally on computers more than 14 hours a day.  Between the chlorell, spirulina and ginger root tea - inflammation in my wrists is managed.

natural_one - heavenly skin is cleansing face with facial cloths, applying  Vitamin C DIY serum, oil pulling  and taking chlorella and spirulina.  
ooh-la-la


----------



## ilong

g.lo - I hear ya!!!  (not sure of your age range but...) others will marvel at you having great healthy lookin' skin - no wrinkles, sagging, etc.- at 55+ years.   Which will make your glow even more!!!


----------



## g.lo

ilong said:


> g.lo - I hear ya!!!  (not sure of your age range but...) others will marvel at you having great healthy lookin' skin - no wrinkles, sagging, etc.- at 55+ years.   Which will make your glow even more!!!


 I am 40


----------



## ilong

g.lo ^^^ sorry - I hope you don't think I was asking - but anyway you are a youngster - so smile!!!


----------



## g.lo

ilong said:


> g.lo ^^^ sorry - I hope you don't think I was asking - but anyway you are a youngster - so smile!!!



nono, it is Ok, I like telling my age!


----------



## PlainJane

Okay I'm giving in. Picking up some Chlorella on my lunch break from Whole Foods...
Any brand recs?


----------



## PlainJane

I decided on the sun brand from whole foods. Day 1 of taking 1g. Let's see how this goes...


----------



## frobellete

Hi. I bought chlorella powder and spirulina powder a couple of months ago. I used them in my smoothies for a few weeks but stopped because I was on high dosage iron and vitamin c prescription tablets from my doc I figured I might end up with too much of a good thing. I started using them in smoothies again when I finished the course from my doc. This time hrs after I took it (2-3hrs) I woke up violently sick and was in and out the bathroom all night.  At the time I thought maybe I took too much of it. I stopped then 2wks later ie last night, I took it again in very low dosages.....again abt an hr later I was up sick all night. 

Has anyone ever suffered that? I don know whether its the spirulina or chlorella causing sickness and I don't know whether I have the energy to try. When I first took it I had very good results. I wish these side effects would go away. 

Any words of wisdom? I use the naturya brand from holland and barret (uk).


----------



## Wenbev

frobellete said:


> Hi. I bought chlorella powder and spirulina powder a couple of months ago. I used them in my smoothies for a few weeks but stopped because I was on high dosage iron and vitamin c prescription tablets from my doc I figured I might end up with too much of a good thing. I started using them in smoothies again when I finished the course from my doc. This time hrs after I took it (2-3hrs) I woke up violently sick and was in and out the bathroom all night.  At the time I thought maybe I took too much of it. I stopped then 2wks later ie last night, I took it again in very low dosages.....again abt an hr later I was up sick all night.
> 
> Has anyone ever suffered that? I don know whether its the spirulina or chlorella causing sickness and I don't know whether I have the energy to try. When I first took it I had very good results. I wish these side effects would go away.
> 
> Any words of wisdom? I use the naturya brand from holland and barret (uk).



frobellete I have heard of this happening to some people.  Please make sure you have something in your stomach prior to taking and make certain you're drinking lots of water.  I am not familiar with your brand. There are some posters that take spirulina and chlorella and I thought I read there should be a ratio between both.  ilong can you speak to this?


----------



## Sonnshine

frobellete@

I had a similar reaction the last two times I've taken chlorella.
On both occasions, I had lots of water about a 1L.
I figured that maybe that was the culprit!
However, I haven't been brave enough to try it again as the vomiting was really sudden and I barely had time to get to the bathroom.

I had taken it before then, but with much smaller amounts of water.

I haven't tried spirulina...


----------



## Frizzyb

Had the same issue, too sad cause I was really enjoying the benefits of taking chlorella. I still have a huge container of it, I mean I was in it for the long haul. Wanna restart but just remembering how bad I threw up.... Let's just say I'm really hesitant.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Wenbev said:


> That same statement can be used for vitamins as well. We don't know what ; could be in those as well; yeast, egg, soy, filler, natural flavors, carrageenan, etc. are examples.
> I am not certain why you had body odor. Everyone's body is different and as another poster mentioned, that may have been your detox symptom.


 It may have been my body going through detox because my poo and farts smelled so bad. If it was a detox I can't go through with it.


----------



## frobellete

Wenbev said:


> frobellete I have heard of this happening to some people.  Please make sure you have something in your stomach prior to taking and make certain you're drinking lots of water.  I am not familiar with your brand. There are some posters that take spirulina and chlorella and I thought I read there should be a ratio between both.  ilong can you speak to this?



First time around I hadnt eaten much so the experience was painful. The second time it was after eating. I am sure I drank water too. 

I need to find out abt the ratio between spirulina and chlorella.

Sonnshine I dont think I will be brave enough for a long time to try.

Frizzyb Its such a shame as I liked the benefits a lot and I have a 2mths supply left.....I was in it for the long haul too.


----------



## ilong

Ladies - I wish I knew the reason for your reaction but I don't.  It is interesting because I recommended chlorella to a friend and they had a similar reaction.   
The only time experienced something similar was a gagging sensation when I tried to take a large amount of *powdered *chlorella - and that was due to my trying to "chug" it down.  
It is unfortunate that you had these experiences, because the benefits are awesome but you should follow your minds and do what is best for you.


----------



## missyanne

So, for two years I have been battling excessive shedding. I tried everything; teas, coffee, garlic, etc..... Thanks to Chlorrreerrreeella (In my Opera voice) my shedding is under control. Thank you fabulous lady of LHCF for introducing me to my holy grail. 

On my freakin way to BSL


----------



## sissimpson

I've been taking between 8-12 grams of chlorella daily for the past six months. My hair was very thin when I started. Today, it has gotten so thick at the roots, it almost seems like I'm transitioning from a perm! Thanks for the great advice ladies.


----------



## Sade'

As of yesterday I'm back on chlorella & kelp.


----------



## ilong

missyanne and sissimpson - glad to hear chlorella is helping you.  It (along with spirulina) are fantastic supplements.   I think internal protein intake is more beneficial to hair than topical application of protein based hair products.

Sade' welcome back!!


----------



## smores

Thread lurker here. I think I'm ready to take the plunge with both chlorella and spirulina. Has anyone taken the pills that combine both supplements? 

I found this one on Amazon. *I doubt I'll take 20 pills a day, even if they are small* 

Thor's Hammer: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005FAJPR4/ref=gno_cart_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3NV3AFS31W1DG


----------



## ilong

@smores - I have not tried the combo pill. I still take the individuali supplements. 
Also another thought regarding taking them separately, if one doesn't agree with you, you can isolate the "problem" . With a combo pill you would not be able to determine the culprit.


*Chlorella is rich in proteins, amino acids and vitamins...*
(It is a nutrient-dense superfood that contains 60% protein, 18 amino acids (including all the essential amino acids), and various vitamins and minerals. One of its unique properties is a phytonutrient called CGF.
Chlorella provides all of the dietary-essential amino acids in excellent ratios. It is also a reliable source of essential fatty acids that are required for many important biochemical functions, including hormone balance. Chlorella also contains high levels of chlorophyll, beta-carotene and RNA/DNA. More than 20 vitamins and minerals are found in chlorella, including iron, calcium, potassium, magnesium, phosphorous, pro-vitamin A, vitamins C, B1, B2, B2, B5, B6, B12, E and K, biotin, inositol, folic acid, plus vitamins C, E and K. Source )


----------



## ilong

smores said:


> Thread lurker here. I think I'm ready to take the plunge with both chlorella and spirulina. Has anyone taken the pills that combine both supplements?
> 
> I found this one on Amazon. *I doubt I'll take 20 pills a day, even if they are small*
> 
> Thor's Hammer: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005FAJPR4/ref=gno_cart_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3NV3AFS31W1DG


 

smores your comment about taking 20 pills reminded me of a discussion I had with some friends.  They take an average of 7-10 PRESCRIBED pills twice daily.  They were amazed at the number of supplements I take daily.  BUT their amazement went to another level - when I told them I do not have to take ANY medication - they were SHOCKED!!!  - Considering our ages.    They then asked me to text them the name of the "green pills"

Anyway - you are right to evaluate the strength of the pills you take.  You will tire of taking so many pills - so you want to get the highest strength that you can out of each tablet.


----------



## smores

ilong said:


> @smores - I have not tried the combo pill. I still take the individuali supplements. Also another thought regarding taking them separately, if one doesn't agree with you, you can isolate the "problem" . With a combo pill you would not be able to determine the culprit.  Chlorella is rich in proteins, amino acids and vitamins... (It is a nutrient-dense superfood that contains 60% protein, 18 amino acids (including all the essential amino acids), and various vitamins and minerals. One of its unique properties is a phytonutrient called CGF. Chlorella provides all of the dietary-essential amino acids in excellent ratios. It is also a reliable source of essential fatty acids that are required for many important biochemical functions, including hormone balance. Chlorella also contains high levels of chlorophyll, beta-carotene and RNA/DNA. More than 20 vitamins and minerals are found in chlorella, including iron, calcium, potassium, magnesium, phosphorous, pro-vitamin A, vitamins C, B1, B2, B2, B5, B6, B12, E and K, biotin, inositol, folic acid, plus vitamins C, E and K. Source )



ilong Thanks for responding! You're right about not being able to isolate the problem. After reading through the most recent posts (about 40 pages) of this thread, I think I'm going to do the 1:1 ratio (I think you do that too, right?). I like the idea of the combo pills allowing me to "build" my tolerance. Now I'm thinking about the people who got sick and if that were to happen to me, I wouldn't know which supplement caused it. Thanks for the food for thought, literally.  

This of list of chlorella nutrients is great! I've been trying to find out exactly how much of these nutrients is in specific chlorella servings. Right now I take a hair, skin, nail vitamin and supplement it with biotin, MSM, bamboo silica, evening primrose and omega 3. Knowing the numerical nutrient makeup of chlorella would help me figure out if I need to supplement while taking it and how much. Any advice there?


----------



## smores

ilong said:


> smores your comment about taking 20 pills reminded me of a discussion I had with some friends.  They take an average of 7-10 PRESCRIBED pills twice daily.  They were amazed at the number of supplements I take daily.  BUT their amazement went to another level - when I told them I do not have to take ANY medication - they were SHOCKED!!!  - Considering our ages.    They then asked me to text them the name of the "green pills"  Anyway - you are right to evaluate the strength of the pills you take.  You will tire of taking so many pills - so you want to get the highest strength that you can out of each tablet.



ilong I had to laugh at this bc I have similar convos w/ my friends. Everyone knows I "don't take medicine" and I don't like med recs. Instead, I take vitamins and supplements. We laugh bc I carry a bottle of Aleeve in my purse that I never use! In fact one bottle actually expired on me! It's really for my friends and family who don't understand or use my preventative health system and in return always have a headache or some other pain. In exchange for Aleeve, they must listen to my vitamin/nutrient lecture (rant).  

Right now I take 8 pills a day so 20 total wouldn't be bad, but since I don't know the breakdown of nutrient amounts in the combo I don't know if or how much I'll need to supplement. I may just start out with my current regimen and add chlorella. ilong are you still taking NOW brand at 1,000mg a day?


----------



## tiffy

I am bumping this thread since there are no recent posts...updates? I am trying to calm my pjism lol, but I have read quite a few pages of this thread and want to know who's still taking this?How long you been taking it and what benefits it gives you? Also pictures would be nice


----------



## Sade'

I need to get back on this. It was doing my body right.


----------



## NorthernCalGal

I was dedicated to taking this back in 2010. I really need to get back on this. I had my bottles on autoship from Amazon. I stopped when I was pregnant and let my hair take the backseat. I've been taking it here and there lately. I need to start again. I took the powdered form from Source Naturals. About 3-6 grams per day. Here's my before and after back then. From April to December 2010. The only other thing I took occasionally during this time was Phyto hair vitamins.


----------



## Mahogony7

I don't know if it does anything for my hair, but it helps keep me regular and my skin in check.


----------



## Chocolate_Silk

Huh, I stopped taking Chlorella for a while and ordered last week. I received it and noticed they changed the servings from 3g (15 tablets) to 2g (10 tables) a day. I wonder why...


----------



## sissimpson

I stopped taking Chlorella because I ran out of pills and didn't feel like reordering. That's been about six weeks ago. In the past couple of weeks, I've noticed increased shedding. This week I restarted Chlorella.


----------



## missyanne

Anyone still taking chlorella


----------



## naturalfinally

missyanne said:


> Anyone still taking chlorella



I still take 4000 daily.


----------



## Phoenix14

I went back to my original love from circa 2007. Liquid Chlorophyll. I couldn't handle the pills or the powder. I just take a shot of the liquid mixed with juice.


----------



## Chocolate_Silk

Phoenix14 said:


> I went back to my original love from circa 2007. Liquid Chlorophyll. I couldn't handle the pills or the powder. I just take a shot of the liquid mixed with juice.



I took Chlorophyll before, it actually has a pleasant minty taste.


----------



## Phoenix14

Chocolate_Silk said:


> I took Chlorophyll before, it actually has a pleasant minty taste.



Um...minty aint the word I'd use lol. I combine it with Essential Woman liquid oil and vitamin blend with juice. Its a little gross but it's much better than ruining  a whole smoothie with powdered chlorella. Oh...and I've gone green from taking 1 tblspn a day


----------



## JollyGal

anyone still doing this?

i took cholorella regularly when i was last on this forum
Can any users comment on how its been using chlorella long term?


----------



## Mahogony7

Chlorella just helps to keep me regular and that's about it. I have never noticed any changes in the way my  grows or weight loss. Just healthy bowel movements.


----------



## nc cutie

When I was a regular taker of this, I had great skin and did not have the inertube I have now around my middle.I can't explain it but chlorella reshaped me... I should have never stopped! Down side is it made me sleepy in the begining as I detoxed. I started taking it at night.


----------



## Kmonae

Hey everybody, back in 2012 i started taking the green foods brand chlorella and it was amazing for me as far as my hair growth and energy and my body never looked better. I dont remember why i stopped taking it but i found the old bottle recently and googled it to refresh my memory.. Thanks to this thread i will be ordering the jarrow formulas 1000g yaeyama chlorella with 950mg cgf.. Cant wait


----------



## ilong

JollyGal said:


> anyone still doing this?
> 
> i took cholorella regularly when i was last on this forum
> Can any users comment on how its been using chlorella long term?


 
JollyGal -  For absolutely no good reason I had slacked off taking chlorella and spirulina.  But a couple of weeks ago I "ran back" to my vitamin cabinet and started taking them again.   I just got so busy and 1 day miss, lead to missing 2 days, etc.I had been taking both daily since January 2013.  

Benefits: no joint pain, regular bowel movements, energetic, beautiful skin,  since of feeling clean, healthy nails,


----------



## ilong

nc cutie said:


> When I was a regular taker of this, I had great skin and did not have the inertube I have now around my middle.I can't explain it but chlorella reshaped me... I should have never stopped! Down side is it made me sleepy in the begining as I detoxed. I started taking it at night.


 
cutie
Feeling lethargic is  common with detoxing.  It should only last a day or two.  However, you may want to research taking chlorella (or spirulina) at night, before bedtime.  They are high in protein and protein is converted to energy - as a result you may be up, wide awake and feel energetic f you take it too late at night.  I try not to take any after 6pm.


----------



## HappyAtLast

I started Source Naturals chlorella after researching adrenal fatigue/burnout. It fits all the ways I've been feeling for about a year now and I even started feeling hopeless like I couldn't cope and didn't know why. (Super stressed, super fatigued, brain fog, weight gain, non-coping, overwhelmed, absolutely zero relaxation, always doing for others and I'm always last on the list, if I make the list at all!)

So I started taking 1.5 gm Sat and am now up to 3 gm.  I "went green" on day 2.  I'm definitely feeling the detox symptoms of a sinus-type headache and instantaneous acne! I have about 6 little pimples on my face that look similar to ant bites.  Weird!

I'm hoping for good steady results!
BTW, I take it straight, no mixing.


----------



## meka72

ilong said:


> cutie
> Feeling lethargic is  common with detoxing.  It should only last a day or two.  However, you may want to research taking chlorella (or spirulina) at night, before bedtime.  They are high in protein and protein is converted to energy - as a result you may be up, wide awake and feel energetic f you take it too late at night.  I try not to take any after 6pm.



Thanks for posting this. I just ordered chlorella and spurlina and intended to take them in the morning.


----------



## HappyAtLast

HappyAtLast said:


> I started Source Naturals chlorella after researching adrenal fatigue/burnout. It fits all the ways I've been feeling for about a year now and I even started feeling hopeless like I couldn't cope and didn't know why. (Super stressed, super fatigued, brain fog, weight gain, non-coping, overwhelmed, absolutely zero relaxation, always doing for others and I'm always last on the list, if I make the list at all!)
> 
> So I started taking 1.5 gm Sat and am now up to 3 gm.  I "went green" on day 2.  I'm definitely feeling the detox symptoms of a sinus-type headache and instantaneous acne! I have about 6 little pimples on my face that look similar to ant bites.  Weird!
> 
> I'm hoping for good steady results!
> BTW, I take it straight, no mixing.



On 10/16 I moved up to 4.5 gm divided thru the day.  I am noticing a desire for only 1 cup of coffee and way less sugar in it (less than 1 tsp). (I was up to 4 cups of coffee daily with about 3 teaspoons of sugar in each!) I'm noticing clearer, more refreshed looking facial skin, including under my eyes.  Under eye area appears fresher and more open.

I'm also noticing that around 9-10pm it feels like bedtime.  That's a huge difference for me considering I usually go to sleep between 11:30pm and 1 am. I'm waking up peacefully, not jolted or dragging, if that makes sense.  In other words, I'm not waking up feeling stressed right off the bat like I've been feeling for a very long time.

I'm putting forth more effort to be calm and not let things bother me, to let things roll off my back and to pray more.  I'm trying to incorporate daily peaceful walks.  All this is needed for the adrenals to recover.

Chlorella and my own efforts are starting to pay off.  I'm so grateful.  I knew I couldn't continue like I was for much longer and be the wife and mother I needed to be.  I'm posting all of this for any who suspects they may be in adrenal fatigue/burnout.  It's only been a week and I'm seeing huge improvements.


----------



## ilong

meka72 - you are more than welcome. Be sure to monitor your total self after you start taking C&S.  I suggest this so that you will see how they benefit you.  For me these are 2 supplements which I KNOW have a positive affect on my health and appearance, immediately. 

As mentioned several times, there is a "detox" period and you may not feel so good.  Skin may have break-outs.   First cleansing BM  will amaze you. I mention this because my experience was so significant, I was a little afraid, until after it completed and I felt "renewed".

HappyAtLast - glad you are doing and feeling better.  Maca, chia seeds and  
psyllium husk are also excellent.  You may want to research "superfoods" and see what  foods you can boost up your diet with as well.   You know the ol' saying "an apple a day keeps the doctor away"?  That's because apples are superfoods.  . Two other very popular superfoods are broccoli and sweet potatoes.


----------



## HappyAtLast

ilong said:


> - you are more than welcome. Be sure to monitor your total self after you start taking C&S.  I suggest this so that you will see how they benefit you.  For me these are 2 supplements which I KNOW have a positive affect on my health and appearance, immediately.
> 
> As mentioned several times, there is a "detox" period and you may not feel so good.  Skin may have break-outs.   First cleansing BM  will amaze you. I mention this because my experience was so significant, I was a little afraid, until after it completed and I felt "renewed".
> 
> HappyAtLast - glad you are doing and feeling better.  Maca, chia seeds and
> psyllium husk are also excellent.  You may want to research "superfoods" and see what  foods you can boost up your diet with as well.   You know the ol' saying "an apple a day keeps the doctor away"?  That's because apples are superfoods.  . Two other very popular superfoods are broccoli and sweet potatoes.


Thank you ilong coincidentally,  I took psyllium husk this morning and bought 3 different varieties of apples today. Ive been craving them which is highly out of the ordinary for me! Ill check into the other superfoods too.


----------



## ilong

HappyAtLast
You are welcome.  If you keep this up you are going to see a totally new you very shortly.


----------



## ilong

I've added to annoying papules (large bumps) for several years. One on my leg and one on my arm - not sure what they were or how they came about and the dermatologist was NO HELP in answering the questions. 

Well I noticed earlier this year they weren't as pronounced as they had been. As mentioned upthread I slacked off taking chlorella and spirulina (C&S) for a couple of months. Well since I've resumed my C&S I've noticed they are not as raised and appear to be fading away. 

I do take HSN supplement which may be contributing to the papules diminishing - but I believe it is the detox properties of the Chlorella clearing them up. I experience smoother, clearer and Improved skin from taking it (them) and other have reported the same. 

I'll continue to monitor their progress and provide an update beginning of 2015. 

Just thought I would share

@Wenbev are you still taking chlorella?


----------



## Wenbev

I am Ms. ilong, I will never stop taking chlorella.


----------



## ilong

Wenbev - how many grams are you taking daily?


----------



## Wenbev

ilong said:


> Wenbev - how many grams are you taking daily?



ilong I don't take as much as I did in the past; now anything between 6-10g daily.  I eat much cleaner now which keeps the gut balanced.

How much are you taking these days?


----------



## ilong

Wenbev  7g of each (spirulina and chlorella).


----------



## TrulyBlessed

.................


----------



## ilong

Bumping this thread... there is so much great information in this thread that shouldn't get lost in the archives.
Also, I had great hair growth the last 6 months in 2013 and didn't realize it until long after the fact. I recalled taking large doses of Chlorella and spirulina at that time, so I searched for this thread to confirm.  I was taking 21g of each.  <lol>  through the course of the day.  Both of these supplements are high in protein.


----------



## sissimpson

I just started taking chlorella again, small doses.


----------



## ilong

@sissimpson - yes you have to start with small doses.   It does an excellent job of cleansing.


----------



## intellectualuva

I just started doing spirulina shots or adding it to smoothies again. My hair was so healthy back when I was taking large doses of spirulina. 

Glad this thread has been bumped.


----------



## julzinha

Where do you ladies get your spirulina from?


----------



## ilong

@intellectualuva - yes - same here.  
I had thought about increasing both chlorella and Spirulina - but chlorella does more cleansing and I think spirulina has the greatest overall health benefits and highest amount of protein.   So I plan to increase my spirulina dosage.


@julzinha - I purchase Hawaiian Nutrex - prior to July I was getting it from Lucky vitamin.  Now I purchase from Costco (online)
http://www.costco.com/Pure-Hawaiian...3,000-mg.,-360-Tablets.product.100107290.html


----------



## greenandchic

I'm up to 9g per day so far...


----------



## ilong

@greenandchic - That is awesome!!!   How do you feel?


----------



## sissimpson

building back up s.l.o.w.l.y......


----------



## greenandchic

ilong said:


> @greenandchic - That is awesome!!!   How do you feel?



So far so good!  My doctor recommended it to me to help with my detox.


----------



## Nyssa28

I've started back taking these...Right now, I'm at 4 pills.  Hopefully I can get up to 10 within the next 7 days.


----------



## ilong

@sissimpson - yes please build up slow.   Increasing dosage too much - too fast usually renders bad results. 

@greenandchic  - WOW!   I am impressed, a doctor who recommends chlorella is a keeper in my book!    You don't hear of doctors going off Western medicine script too often. 

9g daily?  You are going to feel fantabulous!!! 

Chlorella does such a great job of cleansing.  Consistency in taking it daily, "regulates" the body and I feel "clean" after my daily "chlorella cleansing". 

@Nyssa28 - please be sure to build up slow and keep us updated on what benefits you realize and how you feel. 

What brand and strength is everyone taking?


----------



## Nyssa28

@ilong Thanks for the reminder.  I'm taking the Source Naturals Chlorella.  So far, so good! 

I don't know if it's having some type of impact on my lashes, but they were very fluffy when I applied my mascara this morning.


----------



## ilong

@Nyssa28 - that's awesome.   I haven't experienced the growth with the eyelashes but chlorella (and all of the other supplements I take) make me feel so good and my skin is wonderful.


----------



## greenandchic

ilong said:


> @sissimpson - yes please build up slow.   Increasing dosage too much - too fast usually renders bad results.
> 
> @greenandchic  - WOW!   I am impressed, a doctor who recommends chlorella is a keeper in my book!    You don't hear of doctors going off Western medicine script too often.
> 
> 9g daily?  You are going to feel fantabulous!!!
> 
> Chlorella does such a great job of cleansing.  Consistency in taking it daily, "regulates" the body and I feel "clean" after my daily "chlorella cleansing".
> 
> @Nyssa28 - please be sure to build up slow and keep us updated on what benefits you realize and how you feel.
> 
> What brand and strength is everyone taking?



@ilong  My primary care doctor is an ND. I don't know many MDs that would even know what it is!  So far so good though I just started it. I need to place an order soon so I don't run completely out!


----------



## sissimpson

I'm taking a brand I found on Amazon,  Chlorella/Spirulina 50/50 Mix
Each tab is .1 gram of each,and I'm only taking about 10 daily... yeah I'm taking it S.L.O.W.........


----------



## greenandchic

I'm taking 9 g per day and will slowly increase to 15 g...


----------



## Kurlee

I started talking a mix of chlorella and spirulina again. So far, so good. A few teaspoons in my smoothie every morning.


----------



## Guinan

Is anyone taking The Vitamin Shoppe "Super" chlorella? If, so how many tablets are you taking a day?


----------



## greenandchic

pelohello said:


> Is anyone taking The Vitamin Shoppe "Super" chlorella? If, so how many tablets are you taking a day?



Is it "broken cell wall"?  Also how many g or mg is each tablet?


----------



## Guinan

greenandchic said:


> Is it "broken cell wall"?  Also how many g or mg is each tablet?


 
The bottle doesnt say if its a "broken cell wall". It says 1 tablet has 1000mg of super chorella. I wont be purchasing this brand again. I prefer the "Now" brand that def has the broken cell wall.


----------



## nc cutie

I'm taking the vitamin shoppe brand. Starting over again...


----------



## CurlyRy

Yup, I'm starting over again too

I have two bottles right now in the house and I really want to get back on track. I use to take about 30 of the 200mg pills daily and I would like to get back to that. After I'm done with the pills I think I should just switch over to the powder.

Chlorella gave me a lot of energy and I believe it helped with my skin too. Can't remember anything about my hair (I don't measure it with a ruler/measuring tape) but with all the nutrients I'm sure it did something haha


----------



## nothidden

I am taking spirulina and chlorella with my daily smoothies, but this morning after cleaning my scalp with clay, i sprayed my scalp with a spirulina/chlorella/green tea mix.  I am wearing a plastic cap and my scalp is still tingling.


----------



## JFemme

nothidden said:


> I am taking spirulina and chlorella with my daily smoothies, but this morning after cleaning my scalp with clay, i sprayed my scalp with a spirulina/chlorella/green tea mix.  I am wearing a plastic cap and my scalp is still tingling.



Wow. Never heard of using it in this manner.
What exactly are the benefits....


----------



## nothidden

JFemme said:


> Wow. Never heard of using it in this manner.
> What exactly are the benefits....


I had a growth spurt due to ingestion of spirulina, and I thought direct application of these nutrients to my scalp for absorption might also give my follicles a boost.  I did read something online about making a paste and applying to the scalp as a mask.


----------



## CurlyRy

buuuuump

I've been keeping up with my chlorella but I'm still working on getting back to taking as much as I use to


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Ive been taking it as well (spirulina/chlorella mix) and I've noticed clearer skin.

There are so many benefits I plan on continuing to take it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Started taking both Spirulina & Chorella about a week or two ago.  So far, so good!


----------



## cupcakes

I need to restart this


----------



## Frizzyb

Yeah it helped me too


----------



## nothidden

I don't think I will ever stop taking spirulina/chlorella due to the overall health benefits.  I am considering increasing my 'dosage', though.

I actually just discovered it's in my vegan protein powder.


----------



## Prettymetty

I take liquid chlorophyll. I just add a little to my water or take a shot of it


----------



## Daina

I take both spirulina  and chlorella and have had an increase in energy. My skin also looks the best it's been as an adult. I've also gotten more than average hair growth and thickness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Started taking both Spirulina & Chorella about a week or two ago.  So far, so good!*



Still taking both.  Hoping for great results from both.


----------



## SlimPickinz

I want to switch to powder form of chlorella and spirulina.


----------



## nothidden

SlimPickinz said:


> I want to switch to powder form of chlorella and spirulina.


I take them in powder form.  Just and FYI...spirulina doesn't have the best taste.  I just bare it these days, but I'm always trying to mask it.


----------



## SlimPickinz

nothidden said:


> I take them in powder form.  Just and FYI...spirulina doesn't have the best taste.  I just bare it these days, but I'm always trying to mask it.


it smells awful I know it probably taste like fishy dirt lol


----------



## nothidden

SlimPickinz said:


> it smells awful I know it probably taste like fishy dirt lol


LOL...it does have a weird fish taste.  Try adding lemon.  That helps.


----------



## Daina

SlimPickinz said:


> it smells awful I know it probably taste like fishy dirt lol



@SlimPickinz and that is why I take the pills. The slight after taste on the pills is bad enough I can't imagine having to choke down the powder. Love the benefits though, my new growth has come in really thick and I am finally getting my Elvis side burns back!


----------



## SlimPickinz

Daina said:


> @SlimPickinz and that is why I take the pills. The slight after taste on the pills is bad enough I can't imagine having to choke down the powder. Love the benefits though, my new growth has come in really thick and I am finally getting my Elvis side burns back!


Yea but I want to up my dosage & it's just not possible with the pills.


----------



## beingofserenity

SlimPickinz said:


> it smells awful I know it probably taste like fishy dirt lol



I see that you are set on taking the powder, but I wouldn't do it either.  I also went for the powder form because I wanted to have a good dosage, and after a year or two of trying but failing to use, I finally tossed it in the trash because I couldn't stomach it.


----------



## SlimPickinz

beingofserenity said:


> I see that you are set on taking the powder, but I wouldn't do it either.  I also went for the powder form because I wanted to have a good dosage, and after a year or two of trying but failing to use, I finally tossed it in the trash because I couldn't stomach it.


Ugh girl.


----------



## SlimPickinz

nothidden said:


> LOL...it does have a weird fish taste.  Try adding lemon.  That helps.


What are you taking yours with?


----------



## nothidden

SlimPickinz said:


> What are you taking yours with?


I mix them in my smoothies.  Usually a frozen banana, dark grapes, vegan protein powder, cinnamon and whatever tea i've brewed.  But even this isn't enough to mask the taste of spirulina.


----------



## SlimPickinz

nothidden said:


> I mix them in my smoothies.  Usually a frozen banana, dark grapes, vegan protein powder, cinnamon and whatever tea i've brewed.  But even this isn't enough to mask the taste of spirulina.


Damn it. Thank you I think I'll buy a small order first to see if I can stomach it


----------



## nothidden

SlimPickinz said:


> Damn it. Thank you I think I'll buy a small order first to see if I can stomach it


Yeah, that sounds best.  I never gag or toss my smoothie because of the taste.  I just wish it wasn't there.


----------



## SlimPickinz

nothidden said:


> Yeah, that sounds best.  I never gag or toss my smoothie because of the taste.  I just wish it wasn't there.


You sound like a strong woman.  I'm a weakling who gags at the smell of melted cheese. Hopefully I can get with the taste.


----------



## Daina

SlimPickinz said:


> You sound like a strong woman.  I'm a weakling who gags at the smell of melted cheese. Hopefully I can get with the taste.



Good luck, I don't have a weak stomach and just couldn't do it.  How many pills per day were you taking?  I'm currently at 4.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Daina said:


> Good luck, I don't have a weak stomach and just couldn't do it.  How many pills per day were you taking?  I'm currently at 4.


8 a day.


----------



## nothidden

SlimPickinz said:


> 8 a day.


Wow...see i'm not a pill popper so never made the switch.  No way I could do this many pills a day.


----------



## SlimPickinz

nothidden said:


> Wow...see i'm not a pill popper so never made the switch.  No way I could do this many pills a day.


I take about 17 pills in total daily. That's why I want to switch to powder this will cut out 10 pills.


----------



## nothidden

SlimPickinz said:


> I take about 17 pills in total daily. That's why I want to switch to powder this will cut out 10 pills.


----------



## SlimPickinz

nothidden said:


>


Lol I need them all


----------



## Kimbosheart

Wow, I was just thinking about this thread. I used to be in here all the time. I'm back on Chlorella now and trying to get up to 5grams a day. I think at one point in this thread I was up to 9-10grams per day because I was taking the powder and I read the dosage incorrectly. I should go back and look at my old posts for inspiration.


----------



## Kiadodie

Kimbosheart said:


> Wow, I was just thinking about this thread. I used to be in here all the time. I'm back on Chlorella now and trying to get up to 5grams a day. I think at one point in this thread I was up to 9-10grams per day because I was taking the powder and I read the dosage incorrectly. I should go back and look at my old posts for inspiration.



What good did it do for you?


----------



## Kimbosheart

Italiano said:


> What good did it do for you?



I remember that my nails were beautiful. Long, think and clear like glass. My facial hair was out of control. My eyelashes were longer and my brows were ridiculous, like caterpillars. I did experience hair growth but that's not why I started taking it again. I went through a faux flu like detox that lasted a week.  I also remember that I couldn't eat sugar and my appetite was almost non-existent. I craved fruits and vegetables.  I was pretty skinny back then so it was more about overall health rather than weight loss. Now I want to lose a few pounds.

In our research back then, I remember reading that chlorella and spirulina repair or reset your DNA. So now I'm taking it for the health reasons.


----------



## Kiadodie

Kimbosheart said:


> I remember that my nails were beautiful. Long, think and clear like glass. My facial hair was out of control. My eyelashes were longer and my brows were ridiculous, like caterpillars. I did experience hair growth but that's not why I started taking it again. I went through a faux flu like detox that lasted a week.  I also remember that I couldn't eat sugar and my appetite was almost non-existent. I craved fruits and vegetables.  I was pretty skinny back then so it was more about overall health rather than weight loss. Now I want to lose a few pounds.
> 
> In our research back then, I remember reading that chlorella and spirulina repair or reset your DNA. So now I'm taking it for the health reasons.


Thanks! SO are you planning on taking both chlorella AND spirulina and if so how much of each? Im really trying to repair my health and detox as well as my overall health so Im just starting to take these.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

I've been taking a spirulina/chlorella 50/50 tablet (I take 12 a day, 6 in the morning and 6 in the afternoon) and I've definitely noticed a difference in my skin, it's flawless!

I feel less tense as well. I haven't measured hair growth but the overall health benefits are phenomenonal.

The tablets are small so they aren't hard to swallow. I had started with the recommended dosage of 15 but detoxed way to fast and got constipated!


----------



## Kimbosheart

TBH I could not stand the spirulina. It was like drinking dirty fish tank water. I plan to get up to 10 grams of chlorella for a few months and then cut back to 3 for maintenance. The best way to take that high of a dosage is with the powder. I did the raw egg shake back then as well. So I would mix the bolthouse farms green juice with one raw egg and my chlorella in a cheap walmart personal smoothie blender every morning. It wasn't huge, just 4 oz of juice is needed to get it all down and I could not taste the chlorella.

I would possibly consider the 50/50 tablet but the smell of spirulina made it impossible to put in my mouth every morning consistently.


----------



## Kiadodie

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I've been taking a spirulina/chlorella 50/50 tablet (I take 12 a day, 6 in the morning and 6 in the afternoon) and I've definitely noticed a difference in my skin, it's flawless!
> 
> I feel less tense as well. I haven't measured hair growth but the overall health benefits are phenomenonal.
> 
> The tablets are small so they aren't hard to swallow. I had started with the recommended dosage of 15 but detoxed way to fast and got constipated!





Kimbosheart said:


> TBH I could not stand the spirulina. It was like drinking dirty fish tank water. I plan to get up to 10 grams of chlorella for a few months and then cut back to 3 for maintenance. The best way to take that high of a dosage is with the powder. I did the raw egg shake back then as well. So I would mix the bolthouse farms green juice with one raw egg and my chlorella in a cheap walmart personal smoothie blender every morning. It wasn't huge, just 4 oz of juice is needed to get it all down and I could not taste the chlorella.
> 
> I would possibly consider the 50/50 tablet but the smell of spirulina made it impossible to put in my mouth every morning consistently.



What is the 50/50 tablet?


----------



## Kimbosheart

How could I forget. My eyes were sparkling and bright. People used to stop me to comment on them. It did not help my actual vision. 

The tablets are just one pill that's half chlorella and half spirulina.


----------



## SlimPickinz

@Daina what brand of spirulina are you taking?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

This is the one I take @Italiano


----------



## Daina

SlimPickinz said:


> @Daina what brand of spirulina are you taking?



@SlimPickinz, I take the Triquetra Health Organic Spirulina.  I get mine from Amazon.


----------



## Kimbosheart

quick update.

A few years ago, the first side effect I noticed was longer and stronger nails. This time around, I have slowly worked my way up to 4 grams per day. My end goal is 9-10 per day in powder form.

Last week, I held steady at 3 grams and this week has been 3.5 and 4 grams. My appetite has disappeared. I can't find it. As a result my stomach is flatter and I've noticed my pants are roomier. So I'll take that as a sign that it's helping to get my body back to it's baseline. I have to remember that Chlorella is a super food. So it really does a good job of being complete nutrition even though it's 8 tiny pills in my case.


----------



## Phoenix11

I take this blend which I got from Wholes Foods.  (sorry it's so big)


----------



## nothidden

Phoenix11 said:


> I take this blend which I got from Wholes Foods.  (sorry it's so big)


I'll have to try to find this next time I go.


----------



## SlimPickinz

But I thought you're supposed to take double the amount of spirulina to chlorella. That's why I take 8 pills. My chlorella is 1000mg and my spirulina is 500mg.


----------



## KinksAndInk

I just got the Sunfoods brand from Vitamin Shoppe. I'm going to give them a full month before I my opinion.


----------



## KinksAndInk

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> This is the one I take @Italiano


Do these have a fishy taste or smell? I got the Sunfood brand today and they taste and smell like a vitamin but they're $23 for 450 tablets and I see that your brand is $23-$30 for 1250. I might make the switch next month.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

KinksAndInk said:


> Do these have a fishy taste or smell? I got the Sunfood brand today and they taste and smell like a vitamin but they're $23 for 450 tablets and I see that your brand is $23-$30 for 1250. I might make the switch next month.


 
They do not smell fishy. When you ingest them, there's a slight fishy taste, but nothing lingers at all once you swallow them. And you don't burp them up. I really like taking them, they are doing wonders for me.


----------



## KinksAndInk

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> They do not smell fishy. When you ingest them, there's a slight fishy taste, but nothing lingers at all once you swallow them. And you don't burp them up. I really like taking them, they are doing wonders for me.


Thanks. I'll order some next month.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

KinksAndInk said:


> Thanks. I'll order some next month.


 You're welcome! Let me know how they work for you.


----------



## JerriBlank

I ordered some powder from Sunburst Organics about a week ago. Waiting on it to come in the mail.


----------



## JerriBlank

nothidden said:


> I mix them in my smoothies.  Usually a frozen banana, dark grapes, vegan protein powder, cinnamon and whatever tea i've brewed.  But even this isn't enough to mask the taste of spirulina.



This is what I plan on doing. I make baked sweet potato smoothies ( no added sugar) to replace breakfast to aid with weight loss. I will be adding my chlorella powder to my smoothies to help with the taste. If I need to add sugar, I will use honey crystals, as they have less calories and sugar content.


----------



## nothidden

JerriBlank said:


> This is what I plan on doing. I make baked sweet potato smoothies ( no added sugar) to replace breakfast to aid with weight loss. I will be adding my chlorella powder to my smoothies to help with the taste. If I need to add sugar, I will use honey crystals, as they have less calories and sugar content.


My morning smoothie is a breakfast replacement as well.  I use a frozen banana and black grapes to sweeten them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Someone recently gifted me a package of the "Greens" for my Nutri-Bullet.  It has: Chlorella, Spirulina, Wheatgrass, Cinnamon and a whole lot of other goodies in it.

I've been adding a Teaspoon to my Nutri-Blasts in the a.m.

Still taking x3 Chlorella & x3 Spirulina daily.


----------



## ilong

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Ive been taking it as well (spirulina/chlorella mix) and I've noticed clearer skin.
> 
> *There are so many benefits* I plan on continuing to take it.



You are so right.   I think many on only one particular benefit and don't always realize the other benefits which result.

IMO - the only downside to taking spirulina and chlorella is having to take so many pills to get the desired dosage. 

I love both of them.


----------



## ilong

IDareT'sHair said:


> Started taking both Spirulina & Chorella about a week or two ago.  So far, so good!



Hey lady - how are you doing with the S&C?


----------



## ilong

SlimPickinz said:


> it smells awful I know it probably taste like fishy dirt lol


It does!!!!   <lol>


----------



## ilong

Daina said:


> @SlimPickinz and that is why I take the pills. The slight after taste on the pills is bad enough I can't imagine having to choke down the powder. Love the benefits though, my new growth has come in really thick and I am finally getting my Elvis side burns back!



  +1


----------



## ilong

beingofserenity said:


> I see that you are set on taking the powder, but I wouldn't do it either.  I also went for the powder form because I wanted to have a good dosage, and after a year or two of trying but failing to use, *I finally tossed it in the trash because I couldn't stomach it*.



Ditto to the bolded and I'm a chlorella and spirulina super fan!!   but just couldn't do it.


----------



## ilong

Daina said:


> Good luck, I don't have a weak stomach and just couldn't do it.  How many pills per day were you taking?  I'm currently at 4.



I know your question is directed to @SlimPickinz but here is my dosage.
18  Total.    lol
9 chlorella- NOW Brand  1000mg
9 spirulina _ Hawaiian Nutrex  1000mg
In the morning, with coffee and/or smoothie.


----------



## ilong

Italiano said:


> Thanks! SO are you planning on taking both chlorella AND spirulina and if so how much of each? Im really trying to repair my health and detox as well as my overall health so Im just starting to take these.


@Italiano  - I realize that your post is directed to @Kimbosheart , so I hope you don't mind me adding my experience. I don't believe there is anything better that you can do for your health and body than to take Chlorella and/or Spirulina.   If you really research them you will see all of the benefits they provide.   

I am of a "mature age"   and the only two things I suffer from is "joint pain" from injuries and "hair that won't grow as long as I want it to".    But the Chlorella and Spirulina in conjunction with MSM - helps with both of those.  While I do take about 25 vitamins/supplements daily - I do not need or take ANY prescription medicine ! ( I have a friend who has to take 27 prescription pills daily )

I would rather pop vitamins/supplements than prescription pills.


----------



## ilong

SlimPickinz said:


> But I thought you're supposed to take double the amount of spirulina to chlorella. That's why I take 8 pills. My chlorella is 1000mg and my spirulina is 500mg.


@SlimPickinz - I think the 2:1 ratio criteria was stated by the journalist turned health expert.  He has a website (can't recall website or his name) but it is popular.   (Not Mercola the doctor)  I don't recall seeing anything (medical or supported by studies, journals to support his statement.
Most Spirulina and Chlorella tabs are 200, 500mg in strength, so serving size of 4 tablets, of a 500mg tablet is 2g.     I take Hawaiian Nutrex - because each tablet is 1000mg so when I take 3 tablets  (albeit they are large) - I get 3000mg or 3g or Spirulina.  Below is from Hawaiian Nutrex 1000mg bottle.


----------



## LavenderMint

Excited to start this. My 50/50 CS tabs should make it to my house tomorrow shortly after I get home from work. (I ordered the tablets in the brown bag shown in a pic here.)
My plan is to start low & build up dosage slowly. I also have an Amazing Grass Superfood Powder with c & s that I was drinking with OJ but I stopped. I'll likely mix it into my breakfast smoothie.

  How long was it before you ladies started experiencing positive effects?


----------



## SlimPickinz

ilong said:


> @SlimPickinz - I think the 2:1 ratio criteria was stated by the journalist turned health expert.  He has a website (can't recall website or his name) but it is popular.   (Not Mercola the doctor)  I don't recall seeing anything (medical or supported by studies, journals to support his statement.
> Most Spirulina and Chlorella tabs are 200, 500mg in strength, so serving size of 4 tablets, of a 500mg tablet is 2g.     I take Hawaiian Nutrex - because each tablet is 1000mg so when I take 3 tablets  (albeit they are large) - I get 3000mg or 3g or Spirulina.  Below is from Hawaiian Nutrex 1000mg bottle.
> 
> View attachment 361589


thanks. I'll cut back on the spirulina


----------



## Daina

ilong said:


> I know your question is directed to @SlimPickinz but here is my dosage.
> 18  Total.    lol
> 9 chlorella- NOW Brand  1000mg
> 9 spirulina _ Hawaiian Nutrex  1000mg
> In the morning, with coffee and/or smoothie.



@ilong, wow I may need to up my game. I'm still trying to figure out how to incorporate MSM back into my regimen.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ilong said:


> Hey lady - how are you doing with the S&C?



@ilong
Still taking them.  (x3 Chlorella & x3 Spirulina) 

Someone gifted me "Super Greens" by Nutri-Bullet that has: Chlorella, Spirulina, Wheatgrass, Chlorophyll and some other good things.

I've been adding a teaspoon of that in my daily Nutri-Blasts.


----------



## ilong

@Daina - MSM is a tricky one.  I take the powder for the higher dosage.  IT has a very bitter taste (IMO) so I pair it with something with fruit (i.e. smoothie) or believe it or not I like it with lemonade.   But you have to be careful when you take it.  Taking it too late in the evening may cause insomnia, bad dreams, restlessness.  

Taking chlorella and spirulina too late in the evening can result in insomnia and restlessness also, due to the high content of protein. 

If I don't take these (I call them the Super 3) in the morning, I don't take them at all.   Over the years I've had enough sleepless, restless, want to get up and turn the house upside down nights.


----------



## SlimPickinz

I take 2000 mg of Chlorella and 4000mg of spirulina but I will change my dosage. 3000mg of each. I also upped my dosage of evening primrose oil. I'm over all these pills lol but my skin looks so lovely.


----------



## ilong

@SlimPickinz I hear you about the pills, but ...
*"an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure" *

And once you've achieved that beautiful skin it's hard to settle for anything else.


----------



## Daina

ilong said:


> @Daina - MSM is a tricky one.  I take the powder for the higher dosage.  IT has a very bitter taste (IMO) so I pair it with something with fruit (i.e. smoothie) or believe it or not I like it with lemonade.   But you have to be careful when you take it.  Taking it too late in the evening may cause insomnia, bad dreams, restlessness.
> 
> Taking chlorella and spirulina too late in the evening can result in insomnia and restlessness also, due to the high content of protein.
> 
> If I don't take these (I call them the Super 3) in the morning, I don't take them at all.   Over the years I've had enough sleepless, restless, want to get up and turn the house upside down nights.



@ilong, I take the pills as I'm sure the taste would turn me off.


----------



## MileHighDiva

@ilong 
If I start taking chlorella, can I stop taking chlorophyll?  Please advise!


----------



## ilong

@MileHighDiva - I'm quite sure that you can, especially since Chlorella contains chlorophyll.    But I would compare the ingredients/benefits of each and see what I may be losing by eliminating one.  I'm not sure if Chlorophyll has all of the vitamins/minerals/nutrients that chlorella has.

BUT - keep in mind you are asking a Chlorella/Spirulina SuperFan - so...


----------



## missyanne

Ok so I went back to taking chorella.I found a new brand I love called Healthforce. So if I take 3g, I have no appetite whatsoever, I have to remind myself to eat but if I bump up to 4g I can't stop eating. Any explanation I have been taken 3get for 4 weeks but I can't go up to 4g with out eating everything in site. Also I have lost 10lb since starting 3get but gained 2 poundso when I went up to 4g. Any explanation?


----------



## Daina

missyanne said:


> Ok so I went back to taking chorella.I found a new brand I love called Healthforce. So if I take 3g, I have no appetite whatsoever, I have to remind myself to eat but if I bump up to 4g I can't stop eating. Any explanation I have been taken 3get for 4 weeks but I can't go up to 4g with out eating everything in site. Also I have lost 10lb since starting 3get but gained 2 poundso when I went up to 4g. Any explanation?



@missyanne, I'm struggling with the loss of appetite as well. I currently take 3g per day, I've never ventured above that amount so not sure if my appetite would change. I definitely have to force myself to eat some days.


----------



## qchelle

I'm about to scour this thread. I wanna start a hefty vitamin regimen soon. I promise to not ask no questions until I'm done reading....I think


----------



## missyanne

Daina said:


> @missyanne, I'm struggling with the loss of appetite as well. I currently take 3g per day, I've never ventured above that amount so not sure if my appetite would change. I definitely have to force myself to eat some days.[/QUOTE
> 
> 3gram seems to be the magic number. I'm sticking  to it, I love the weight loss.


----------



## Phoenix14

I've been taking a shot glass of the liquid chlorophyll most mornings. Not much difference. Stupid me forgot it's only th chlorophyll. I'm going to finish it up. I didn't even get the green waste I was expecting. 

I randomly looked through my cupboards and realized I have an untouched jar of Yaeyama Chlorella powder and some  Spirulina Manna powder by Health Force Super Foods. Time to comb through this thread to figure out the best and easiest (read: I'm not trying to get bubble guts at work) to start these up.


----------



## KinksAndInk

Maybe I need to get up to 3g. I just measured my waist and ummm...I need to lose my appetite for a few weeks


----------



## Daina

I definitely don't want to lose weight so I need to make sure I get my calories up. I also drink a protein shake at night before bed.


----------



## Phoenix14

Ok. Read. Still need help. 

Where do I start? How much powder/mg do I take?


----------



## Daina

Phoenix14 said:


> Ok. Read. Still need help.
> 
> Where do I start? How much powder/mg do I take?



@Phoenix14, welcome to the world and wonderful benefits of Chlorella!  First I think you need to decide if you are going to take the pills or use the powder?  Personally I prefer the pills as I doubt I would be consistent with the powder and the taste would turn me off.  For the pills I  take a total of 3g per day.  I take 2, 500 mg tablets 3x/day, there are several folks who take higher doses.  I would suggest you start small and work your way up.  Think about how your body typically reacts when you introduce new things or make a change in habits or diet.  You MUST, MUST, MUST up your water game or you will have stomach issues.  I drink 1 gallon per day and even now when I fall short over a few days my body lets me know ASAP - get it together!  I take the morning dosage with food, the afternoon alone and the evening dosage again with food.  Work your way up in dosage on a weekly basis as you see how your body tolerates it.  Hopefully this helps and good luck!


----------



## Phoenix14

I have the powder. I gag with too many pills. Ill start with just chlorella then slowly add Spirulina


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Had to reup on my Chlorella.  Still taking both Chlorella & Spirulina.


----------



## nothidden

Still taking spirulina and chlorella at 1 tablespoon each w/my morning smoothie.  I sometimes add a scoop of chlorella to my post-workout protein drink, 4Xs per week.


----------



## LavenderMint

I didn't make a good choice & now I have to stop, wait for my system to recover & start over. Moving too fast & doing too many things.


----------



## Sosa

I have some chlorella and spirulina in the back of my cupboard. I think it has been there for a year, so I am not going to drink it.
I'm going to make face masks 3x week. 
It's still a lot tho .
If I wasn't concerned about the smell, I'd put it in my hair.


----------



## tashboog

So I broke down and purchased the Source Naturals brand. The label has changed. It no longer list all the vitamins nor the CGF. It only list the protein, vitamin B-12, and vitamin A. I did contact the company and they responded that they had to remove the CGF since they no longer test it. They said the formula hasn't changed. I still better be getting all the good stuff or I'm going to be mad!


----------



## ilong

@MeaWea - one thing is for sure you can't take too much too soon or your body will protest.    Also, I think detox channels and side effects can vary.  The last time I started back taking the supplements, after a break, I experienced a skin rash on my upper arm (a known side effect) and breakouts on my face.

*REMINDER:* * If you have multiple sclerosis (MS), phenylketonuria*, *a genetic disorder in which your body cannot metabolize the amino acid phenylalanine,* *or an* *autoimmune disease, such as* *lupus or rheumatoid arthritis, you shouldn't use supplements containing spirulina.  Chlorella might cause the immune system to become more active, and this could increase the symptoms of autoimmune diseases*


----------



## ilong

tashboog said:


> So I broke down and purchased the Source Naturals brand. The label has changed. It no longer list all the vitamins nor the CGF. It only list the protein, vitamin B-12, and vitamin A. I did contact the company and they responded that they had to remove the CGF since they no longer test it. They said the formula hasn't changed. I still better be getting all the good stuff or I'm going to be mad!



 - I would be too!


----------



## ilong

Sosa said:


> I have some chlorella and spirulina in the back of my cupboard. I think it has been there for a year, so I am not going to drink it.
> I'm going to make face masks 3x week.
> It's still a lot tho .
> If I wasn't concerned about the smell, I'd put it in my hair.



Good plan!  Your skin will be flawless after a while of doing this.   I made a small paste of it for an ugly zit I have on my arm


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

ilong said:


> Good plan!  Your skin will be flawless after a while of doing this.   I made a small paste of it for an ugly zit I have on my arm


OMG, this is so true. My skin continues to glow taking this stuff. I'll never stop lol...


----------



## ilong

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> OMG, this is so true. My skin continues to glow taking this stuff. I'll never stop lol...


 


 For me ...  chlorella/spirulina + vitamin c serum = *FLAWLESS - I woke up like this!

*


----------



## MileHighDiva

@luckiestdestiny @yodie 
Are you guys still taking this?  I'm only on page six of the thread.  I ordred a bottle of Now with Amazon Prime. My order should be here tomorrow.

@ilong, I found out taking  both chlorella and chlorophyll is redundant, because chlorella has a high level of chlorophyll in it.  

So, I plan to finish off my supply of chlorophyll supplements while I build up my level/introduce the chlorella to my system.

Wish me luck that I don't have any side effects while away from home.


----------



## ilong

@MileHighDiva - yes taking chlorella and chlorophyll is redundant, IMO.
I wasn't sure if chlorophyll contained additional nutrients you needed, which is why I suggested earlier to compare the two. 
It is definitely wise to "introduce" chlorella to your system and increase water intake.      One of the most common detox channels from taking chlorella is "heavy bowel excretion". 

Although this thread is about spirulina, I think it has some good information on chlorella and spirulina.
https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/unwanted-spirulina-side-effects.371827/


----------



## ilong

I take spirulina as well.  Some people have had bad experiences from taking it, fortunately I haven't.   You may want to consider incorporating it into your regimen as well.

I found the info below  in this  old Spirulina thread. 
https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...-in-your-vitamin-you-should-be-w-o-it.105365/



*The World's Healthiest Food*
*Rich in Beta Carotene and Phytonutrients*

This tiny aquatic plant offers 60% all-vegetable protein, essential vitamins and phytonutrients such as the antioxidant beta carotene, the rare essential fatty acid GLA, sulfolipids, glycolipids and polysaccharides.

Its deep green color comes from its rainbow of natural pigments - chlorophyll (green), phycocyanin (blue) and carotenoids (orange) - that harvest the sun's energy. Easy-to-digest so nutrients are absorbed quickly.

The healthiest food is your best defense
The foods we eat are the first line of defense from the negative effects of lifestyle stress, pollution, radiation and toxic chemicals. Yet so many processed foods are nutritionally empty. They leave us vulnerable to poor health and low energy.

The good news is many essential nutrients recommended by experts to help protect our bodies are concentrated in Spirulina. It contains the most powerful combination of nutrients ever known in any grain, herb or food.

* World's highest beta carotene food reduces long term health risks.
Spirulina beta carotene is ten times more concentrated than carrots. So even if you don't eat the recommended 4 to 9 servings of fruits and vegetables every day (most people eat only 1-2, including french fries), get your natural beta carotene insurance from spirulina to help support your body's defenses.

* 60% easy-to-digest vegetable protein without the fat and cholesterol of meat.
People are eating less meat and dairy protein because they want to lower fat, cholesterol, and chemicals in their diet. Spirulina is the highest protein food with all the essential amino acids and has only a few calories to keep your waistline where you want it.

* A rare essential fatty acid is a key to health.
Gamma-linolenic acid (GLA) in mother's milk helps develop healthy babies. Studies show nutritional deficiencies can block GLA production in your body, so a good dietary source of GLA can be important. Spirulina is the only other whole food with GLA.

* Iron for women and children's health.
Iron is essential to build a strong system, yet is the most common mineral deficiency. Spirulina is rich in iron, magnesium and trace minerals, and is easier to absorb than iron supplements.

* High in Vitamin B-12 and B Complex.
Spirulina is the highest source of B-12, essential for healthy nerves and tissue, especially for vegetarians.

* Unusual phytonutrients for health and cleansing.
Scientists are discovering the benefits of polysaccharides, sulfolipids & glycolipids, and the rainbow of natural pigments that give spirulina a deep green color. Green (chlorophyll), blue (phycocyanin) and orange (carotenoids) colors collect the sun's energy and power growth. Chlorophyll is a natural cleanser and is often referred to as nature's green magic. 

Use spirulina's longevity to benefit your health.
This superfood of the 1990s is not a synthetic laboratory brew. This immortal life form has been renewing itself for over 3.5 billion years. Through history, this remarkable aquatic plant has nourished people in Africa and America. Today, spirulina is consumed by health conscious people all over the world. If you are moving away from empty processed food and chemical vitamins to natural foods, start using spirulina, nature's longest living food.

Clean green energy is good for everyone
Spirulina is the most extensively researched food microalgae, well documented in numerous books, journal articles, and periodicals. Many people use Spirulina in their own self-care strategy for more energy, nutritional insurance, weight control and cleansing. Perfect in between or before meals for good nutrition without the heaviness of bulky food. Athletes discover more endurance and strength. Seniors find better nutrient absorption. Ideal and safe for children, pregnant and nursing mothers.

Easy to take anytime for more vitality
The experience of long time consumers and the scientific evidence suggest that 3 to 10 grams a day will provide significant health benefits. Daily use is most beneficial. Tablets are convenient anytime, between, before, or with meals. Many enjoy mixing Spirulina powder in a green fruit juice smoothie as an instant breakfast, or a vegetable juice smoothie in the afternoon.

Feel the power of Spirulina in your life
Feel good inside and look good outside. Add it to your daily diet to supplement the power of the good foods you eat. Lean on it when you can't eat, or don't eat, the foods you should. Do it soon and start feeling wonderful right away.





Earth's first food produced oxygen so life could evolve

These tiny green spiral coils harvest the energy of the sun, growing a treasure of bioavailable nutrients. This first photosynthetic life form was designed by nature 3.6 billion years ago. Blue green algae produced the oxygen in our atmosphere allowing all higher life forms to evolve. It contains everything life needed to evolve into its rich diversity today.

This immortal life form has renewed itself for billions of years. In the past 20 years it has reintroduced itself to humanity. Spirulina contains billions of years of successful evolutionary wisdom coded in its DNA.

More nutrition per acre than any other food
It can be grown with brackish water and non-fertile land that cannot be used by other crops. It can produce 20 times more protein per acre than soybeans.

If we can use unusable resources to grow the most powerful food on Earth, we can help stop cutting the last of the primordial forests to grow food. By bringing spirulina into our personal lives, we become part of the solution to improve the health of our planet.

Why is spirulina the most researched algae? Does spirulina contain antioxidants? Phytonutrients? Probiotics? Nutraceuticals? Yes on all counts.

It contains compounds like phycocyanin, polysaccharides and sulfolipids that enhance the immune system. Spirulina contains the most remarkable concentration of functional nutrients ever known in any food, plant, grain or herb.

No other algae, blue-green or chlorella, has been the subject of such intense research over the past 30 years. Thousands of scientific studies. Why? Unlike other algae, we can economically cultivate spirulina all over the globe.

What new discoveries are being revealed?

Several years ago, the National Cancer Institute announced sulfolipids from blue-green algae like spirulina were remarkably active in test tube experiments against the AIDS virus.

In 1993-95, research showed natural polysaccharides in spirulina increased T-cell counts, strengthened the immune system and raised disease resistance in chickens, fish and mice. The animal feed industry is embracing spirulina as a new probiotic to replace overused antiobiotic drugs in animal feeds. In 1994, a Russian patent was awarded for spirulina as a medicine for reducing allergic reactions from radiation in the Children of Chernobyl.

The oldest organisms-the ones who gave us life-are back to revitalize us.
They are one of the many solutions we need for restoring our planet in the next 20 years.


----------



## tashboog

Ok so I've started taking the Source Naturals chlorella on Saturday. The recommend dose is 1 tsp 1 to 3 times a day which one serving is 3g. I'm starting off with 1/2 tsp per day mixed with 4 oz of green machine smoothie diluted with 1 oz of water. I can't taste it at all with it mixed with the juice. One thing I've already noticed is that I've had a BM everyday which is so rare for me.  I usually have to drink smooth move tea in order to go so I'm glad chlorella is helping to regulate me .


----------



## MileHighDiva

@ilong, reduced appetite and lowered to non-existent carb/sugar cravings.  I'm all in on spirulina,

I need to find the least expensive place to order the 1G Hawaian Nutrex pills.

I'm curious, if taking cod liver oil pills will head off, breaking out on my chin?

@Shimmie, do you still take chlorella and spirulina?

ETA:  Fellow Costco members the Nutrex Hawaiian Pacific Spirulina has a $6 off coupon through 6/19/16.  I just ordered 360 1G spirulina pills for $28.99 

That should last me for six months.


----------



## yodie

@MileHighDiva, I haven't taken chlorella in a long time. I preferred spirulina, but hated the constipation .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Broken Cell Wall Pure Micro-Algae Chlorella arrived yesterday.  So, I am back on my Spirulina/Chlorella grind. 

Plus whatever I get in Nutri-Bullet's SuperGreens.

Lovin' it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ilong
Thanks for the Research.  Very Helpful.


----------



## ilong

MileHighDiva said:


> @ilong, reduced appetite and lowered to non-existent carb/sugar cravings.  I'm all in on spirulina,
> 
> I need to find the least expensive place to order the 1G Hawaian Nutrex pills.
> 
> I'm curious, if taking cod liver oil pills will head off, breaking out on my chin?
> 
> @Shimmie, do you still take chlorella and spirulina?
> 
> ETA:  Fellow Costco members the Nutrex Hawaiian Pacific Spirulina has a $6 off coupon through 6/19/16.  I just ordered 360 1G spirulina pills for $28.99
> 
> That should last me for six months.



LOL - @MileHighDiva  on the case.    Yes - Costco is where I purchase my Spirulina.


----------



## ilong

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ilong
> Thanks for the Research.  Very Helpful.


My pleasure!


----------



## Wenbev

nice to see this thread back on  ms. @ilong I see you  still taking chlorella dropped down to 10g/daily and still "green" LOL


----------



## crimsonpeach

I need to get back on chlorella.  The best my skin has looked was when I was taking this.


----------



## ilong

Hi @Wenbev - glad to see you checking in.  Still holding down the chlorella front line?


----------



## ilong

crimsonpeach said:


> I need to get back on chlorella.  The best my skin has looked was when I was taking this.


@crimsonpeach - yes, chlorella is definitely a supplement where you see/feel the effect within a month of starting it.  C'mon back and join us.


----------



## SlimPickinz

I see someone mentioned constipation with Spirulina. Just make sure you are taking a fish oil supplement and you will be going smoothly.


----------



## LavenderMint

I haven't taken any in at least a week and I'm STILL green. Next week I'm going to restart, slowly, every other day with just the one tiny pill. 
Re: constipation- flaxseeds also help smooth the way.


----------



## ilong

MeaWea said:


> I haven't taken any in at least a week and I'm STILL green. Next week I'm going to restart, slowly, every other day with just the one tiny pill.
> Re: constipation- flaxseeds also help smooth the way.



@MeaWea - why are you cutting back?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Glad I introduced Chlorella & Spirulina into my existing Regimen.

It should work great with the Beautifully Bamboo Supplements and the Phytospecific Cap Energy I am currently taking for Hair.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> Glad I introduced Chlorella & Spirulina into my existing Regimen.
> 
> It should work great with the Beautifully Bamboo Supplements and the Phytospecific Cap Energy I am currently taking for Hair.



How many grams of each are you currently taking?


----------



## LavenderMint

ilong said:


> @MeaWea - why are you cutting back?


I went up to 4 of the 50/50 pills a day over a two-week period. After a few days at 4, I began experiencing gassiness, stomach cramps, & very soft stools. I think it was too much, too fast & my body struggled to adjust & detox.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *How many grams of each are you currently taking?*



@MileHighDiva 
Both of them are 500mg and I take x3 of each so, 1500mg of each a day.  How many are you taking.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> Both of them are 500mg and I take x3 of each so, 1500mg of each a day.  How many are you taking.


Currently, I'm taking three grams of chlorella through out the day.  One (1) gram pill 3x a day.  On Monday, when my spirulina arrives I'll build up to 3 grams a day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@MileHighDiva 
I also have the Supergreens from Nutri-Bullet that I add to my daily Nutri-Blast and that powder also contains Chlorella, Spirulina, Wheatgrass and some other things.


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> I also have the *Supergreens* from *Nutri*-*Bullet* that I add to my daily Nutri-Blast and that powder also contains Chlorella, Spirulina, Wheatgrass and some other things.


I'm going go look that up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *I'm going go look that up*.


@MileHighDiva
You should. 

And it doesn't taste bad at all.  It actually has a cinnamon/ginger taste to it.  It actually gives it a little "kick"

I recently purchased the Beauty one because @shawnyblazes bought it.  It use to be called SuperReds.

I got them directly from Nutri-Bullet for $14.99 + Free Shipping.  I think Ms. Blazes got hers on Am-a-zon.


----------



## junipertree

I tried Now Spiruluna and chlorella powder a few years ago and could not take the taste or smell. Recently I revisited Spirulina but tried the Nutrex Hawaii brand in my smoothie and I barely taste it. I've added ginger to my smoothie and I think this masks the taste a lot. I'm going to try to incorporate chlorella.


----------



## ilong

MeaWea said:


> I went up to 4 of the 50/50 pills a day over a two-week period. After a few days at 4, I began experiencing gassiness, stomach cramps, & very soft stools. I think it was too much, too fast & my body struggled to adjust & detox.


Hope you find the right balance for overall benefits and not make you ill in the process.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I added Silica (Horsetail) to this Regimen for Summer chasing that "Summer Growth Spurt"

So I turned up!


----------



## SlimPickinz

TMI: period related. Gross and graphic.




I am on birth control so I know exactly when my period is coming. When I am consistent with my chlorella and Spirulina my period is light in color and heaviness. It also has a mild smell. When I'm not consistent with my pills, my period is blotchy. Deep dark red mixed with brown and pink. I think the pink is mucus. The smell is also more along the lines of when I was younger and not on BC. It's not a bad smell just strong, we all know the smell. I didn't notice until just now and I was reading my journal. I'm glad I've been journaling my body feelings along with my mental feelings.


----------



## nothidden

IDareT'sHair said:


> I added Silica (Horsetail) to this Regimen for Summer chasing that "Summer Growth Spurt"
> 
> So I turned up!


I'm looking forward to the spurt as well


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

IDareT'sHair said:


> I added Silica (Horsetail) to this Regimen for Summer chasing that "Summer Growth Spurt"
> 
> So I turned up!



I've been taking Biotin and Bamboo as well along with my Chlorella/Spirulina tablets. I'm up to about 14 a day, 7 in the am, 7 midday. The recommended dosage is 15, tried that and I had some problems lol...that one extra tablet did make a difference.


----------



## Daina

SlimPickinz said:


> TMI: period related. Gross and graphic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am on birth control so I know exactly when my period is coming. When I am consistent with my chlorella and Spirulina my period is light in color and heaviness. It also has a mild smell. When I'm not consistent with my pills, my period is blotchy. Deep dark red mixed with brown and pink. I think the pink is mucus. The smell is also more along the lines of when I was younger and not on BC. It's not a bad smell just strong, we all know the smell. I didn't notice until just now and I was reading my journal. I'm glad I've been journaling my body feelings along with my mental feelings.



@SlimPickinz, I notice some differences as well. I have always been a heavy clotter and pass large ones during my cycle (sorry TMI) and I haved noticed it has lessened some since adding chlorella and spirulina.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Daina said:


> @SlimPickinz, I notice some differences as well. I have always been a heavy clotter and pass large ones during my cycle (sorry TMI) and I haved noticed it has lessened some since adding chlorella and spirulina.


I started the TMI discussion lol I am here for it! Can I ask how on time you cycle has been if you don't mind? One of my friends has a crazy irregular cycle and I am trying to convince her to start S&C.


----------



## Daina

SlimPickinz said:


> I started the TMI discussion lol I am here for it! Can I ask how on time you cycle has been if you don't mind? One of my friends has a crazy irregular cycle and I am trying to convince her to start S&C.



@SlimPickinz, my cycle is regular + or - 6 days. It usually starts between the 6th and 12th each month. This may seem irregular to some but I have PCOS so just having a cycle every month is an achievement for me. So I definitely think they are helping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I've been taking Biotin and Bamboo as well along with my Chlorella/Spirulina tablets. I'm up to about 14 a day, 7 in the am, 7 midday. The recommended dosage is 15, tried that and I had some problems lol...that one extra tablet did make a difference.*



@NaturallyATLPCH
I take x3 Chlorella & x3 Spirulina and x2 Beautifully Bamboo. 

I also have Chlorella & Spirulina both in my Supergreens Powder.

I had been taking just x1 Horsetail (Silica).  Maybe I'll up it to x2.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

Daina said:


> @SlimPickinz, I notice some differences as well. I have always been a heavy clotter and pass large ones during my cycle (sorry TMI) and I haved noticed it has lessened some since adding chlorella and spirulina.



I've had lighter, less intense periods too.


----------



## nothidden

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I've had lighter, less intense periods too.


 @SlimPickinz @Daina 
Have any of you tried eliminating beef, pork, poultry from your diet?  Mine reduced to just 2 days since doing this.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Daina said:


> @SlimPickinz, my cycle is regular + or - 6 days. It usually starts between the 6th and 12th each month. This may seem irregular to some but I have PCOS so just having a cycle every month is an achievement for me. So I definitely think they are helping.


She has pcos as well. Thank you very much. Let me go force some pills in her.


----------



## SlimPickinz

nothidden said:


> @SlimPickinz @Daina
> Have any of you tried eliminating beef, pork, poultry from your diet?  Mine reduced to just 2 days since doing this.


I'm not interested in not eating meat. I'm thin I need the meat so I don't look bony & sickly.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

nothidden said:


> @SlimPickinz @Daina
> Have any of you tried eliminating beef, pork, poultry from your diet?  Mine reduced to just 2 days since doing this.


I eat poultry. I need animal protein lol...my period comes when it wants even when I went vegan for about four months. But it only lasts about 4-5 days and the flow is not heavy after the first day.
I get better results in the gym incorporating chicken and seafood verses plant based proteins.


----------



## nothidden

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I eat poultry. I need animal protein lol...my period comes when it wants even when I went vegan for about four months. But it only lasts about 4-5 days and the flow is not heavy after the first day.
> I get better results in the gym incorporating chicken and seafood verses plant based proteins.


Interesting, I upped my fish/seafood consumption when I began working w/my trainer 4Xs a week, but I began experiencing physical PMS symptoms and cut back.  I still eat fish/seafood but my protein powder is vegan.  I gained muscle mass w/this powder even when I wasn't working out.  Now that I'm back I'm making noticeable gains w/it.  I do think spirulina and chlorella have been helping because they are such healthy protein sources.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

nothidden said:


> Interesting, I upped my fish/seafood consumption when I began working w/my trainer 4Xs a week, but I began experiencing physical PMS symptoms and cut back.  I still eat fish/seafood but my protein powder is vegan.  I gained muscle mass w/this powder even when I wasn't working out.  Now that I'm back I'm making noticeable gains w/it.  I do think spirulina and chlorella have been helping because they are such healthy protein sources.



Plant protein wasn't doing it. So I went back to Whey. It definitely gives me better performance since I do weights four days a week along with my cardio. As far as PMS, i actually noticed less of it with the chlorella/spirulina blend and regular poultry consumption. This has also helped with fat loss as well. I can't say that the spirulina and chlorella are contributing to that (truthfully I would need to take much more for it to protein compensating) but my skin looks phenomenal and that's a lot with everything I've been going through with it.


----------



## nothidden

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Plant protein wasn't doing it. So I went back to Whey. It definitely gives me better performance since I do weights four days a week along with my cardio. As far as PMS, i actually noticed less of it with the chlorella/spirulina blend and regular poultry consumption. This has also helped with fat loss as well. I can't say that the spirulina and chlorella are contributing to that (truthfully I would need to take much more for it to protein compensating) but my skin looks phenomenal and that's a lot with everything I've been going through with it.


Every body is different, so I like hearing how others are supplementing their workouts.  

And everyone keeps talking about noticeable changes in skin from S&C, but I cannot concur.  I see no changes at all.  I guess my body is putting it to much better use elsewhere.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

nothidden said:


> Every body is different, so I like hearing how others are supplementing their workouts.
> 
> And everyone keeps talking about noticeable changes in skin from S&C, but I cannot concur.  I see no changes at all.  I guess my body is putting it to much better use elsewhere.


Yes, with any supplement, your body puts it where it's needed. I mean, my skin wasn't like BAD or anything, but I can see a glow.
Plus I know there are many other health benefits because it's such a valuable Superfood.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH

MeaWea said:


> I went up to 4 of the 50/50 pills a day over a two-week period. After a few days at 4, I began experiencing gassiness, stomach cramps, & very soft stools. I think it was too much, too fast & my body struggled to adjust & detox.



Yes, your body will definitely tell you when it's detoxing too fast. I usually keep a pretty alkaline diet so I started with 10 of the 50/50 pills (5 in the morning, 5 in the evening) but when I started out with the recommended 15 all at once, my body let me know it lol...

I had to work my way up. Breaking it up has helped a lot.

I had the WORSE detoxing experience with Diametacious (sp) Earth. I took too much at once and I literally got sick.


----------



## LavenderMint

Well, I was also changing my diet at the same time I started the pills (to focus on consuming more protein & fats/less carbs because I realized I was carbo-loading and was still ALWAYS hungry). Now that it's been a while and my body is settled into that new diet, I'm ready to incorporate c&s again. 

Speaking of every body being different, my protein powder is from peas- dairy based powders always make me so sick. 



NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Yes, your body will definitely tell you when it's detoxing too fast. I usually keep a pretty alkaline diet so I started with 10 of the 50/50 pills (5 in the morning, 5 in the evening) but when I started out with the recommended 15 all at once, my body let me know it lol...
> 
> I had to work my way up. Breaking it up has helped a lot.
> 
> I had the WORSE detoxing experience with Diametacious (sp) Earth. I took too much at once and I literally got sick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My other Supergreens from Nutri-Bullet came today to add to my Smoothies.

It is the "Beauty" one for Hair, Skin and Nails.

So, I'll try this one once I finish with the Supergreens "Cleanse" with the Chlorella & Spirulina. (I have a back up of this one) and will buy a back up of the Beauty one especially since I have been adding Supergreens regularly to my Nutri-Blasts in the morning.

Will reassess all of this in September.


----------



## Daina

nothidden said:


> @SlimPickinz @Daina
> Have any of you tried eliminating beef, pork, poultry from your diet?  Mine reduced to just 2 days since doing this.



@nothidden, I don't have an issue with the length of days I just pass a lot of clots the first 2 days due to PCOS. By the 3rd day it's light and 4th day is just spotting.


----------



## Daina

SlimPickinz said:


> She has pcos as well. Thank you very much. Let me go force some pills in her.



@SlimPickinz, well I pray they work for her as well!


----------



## ilong

junipertree said:


> I tried Now Spiruluna and chlorella powder a few years ago and could not take the taste or smell. Recently I revisited Spirulina but tried the Nutrex Hawaii brand in my smoothie and I barely taste it. I've added ginger to my smoothie and I think this masks the taste a lot. I'm going to try to incorporate chlorella.


+1 on Nutrex Hawaiian Pacifa Spirulina.     I had spirulina powder in another brand years ago and the seaweed smell when first opening the container was overwhelming.


----------



## ilong

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Plant protein wasn't doing it. So I went back to Whey. It definitely gives me better performance since I do weights four days a week along with my cardio. As far as PMS, i actually noticed less of it with the chlorella/spirulina blend and regular poultry consumption. This has also helped with fat loss as well. I can't say that the spirulina and chlorella are contributing to that (truthfully I would need to take much more for it to protein compensating)* but my skin looks phenomenal* and that's a lot with everything I've been going through with it.



^^^ Welcome to the phenomenal looking and feeling skin club!!  So tell the truth,  do you find yourself running your hands over that beautiful skin now?


----------



## ilong

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I've been taking Biotin and Bamboo as well along with my Chlorella/Spirulina tablets. I'm up to about 14 a day, 7 in the am, 7 midday. The recommended dosage is 15, tried that and I had some problems lol...that one extra tablet did make a difference.


\

With the 50/50 C & S, how many milligrams of each per tablet?


----------



## crimsonpeach

I'm officially back in the chlorella/spirulina club.

I got the 50/50 C&S and started with 5 pills (1g).  Can't wait to get back to the glowing skin!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still taking both Chlorella & Spirulina.

*Also taking Per Day:*
Beautifully Bamboo x2 (Supplements)
Phytospecific Cap Energy x2
Silicia x2

As well as my Supergreens from Nutri-Bullet.  Will re-evaluate this regimen at the end of Summer.

Chasing that Summer Growth Spurt Hard.  The "Dewy" Skin is also a plus.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still hanging out with Chlorella & Spirulina.


----------



## VirtuousGal

IDareT'sHair said:


> Still hanging out with Chlorella & Spirulina.


Do u use it as a multivitamin?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@VirtuousGal 
No, just as an additional supplement.  I take other supplements as well.


----------



## ilong

IDareT'sHair said:


> Still hanging out with Chlorella & Spirulina.


Same here @IDareT'sHair .  Have you noticed any benefits?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ilong
General Overall Health Bennies.  Plus Skin.  Feeling great using it.


----------



## ilong

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ilong
> General Overall Health Bennies.  Plus Skin.  Feeling great using it.


Awesome @IDareT'sHair -I feel great as well and (praise God) I still receive compliments on my skin.


----------



## VirtuousGal

IDareT'sHair said:


> @VirtuousGal
> No, just as an additional supplement.  I take other supplements as well.


Thanks, I am trying to address so many things through diet and vitamins but its piling up. I'm doin a multi, vitamin d, c, omega 3 and iodine drops in hopes that it will help with my hypothyroid. I liked the sound of Chorella as it seemed to have a lot of vits in it naturally. Trying to find the perfect mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@VirtuousGal
You may even look at doing a Chlorellla/Spirulina mix.  I currently buy these both of these individually, but you can buy them in x1 pill.

Read up on it first though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ilong
Glad you're still having great results w/Chlorella.  Hope everything is going good.


----------



## ilong

@VirtuousGal, have you send this thread.   In post #52 @topnotch1010 mentioned a person with thyroid disease benefiting from DFr. Sebi's treatments, which include detox (cleansing) which Chlorella does.   His treatments also involve removing mucous from the system, which emulates "oil pulling" a Ayurvedic practice which I follow.


----------



## ilong

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ilong
> Glad you're still having great results w/Chlorella.  Hope everything is going good.


@IDareT'sHair  - everything is going good.   Trying to grow this hair back to where it was.


----------



## VirtuousGal

ilong said:


> @VirtuousGal, have you send this thread.   In post #52 @topnotch1010 mentioned a person with thyroid disease benefiting from DFr. Sebi's treatments, which include detox (cleansing) which Chlorella does.   His treatments also involve removing mucous from the system, which emulates "oil pulling" a Ayurvedic practice which I follow.


I actually do oil pull with sesame seed oil! I will check out the post you're referring to. I couldnt handle reading every single post so I appreciate the number lol


----------



## MileHighDiva

I'm "green" again!


----------



## nothidden

Still taking both Chlorella & Spirulina.  Spirulina is a real appetite suppressor.  2T in my morning smoothie, and I'm not hungry for the rest of the day!


----------



## Firstborn2

My system couldn't handle chlorella even in small dosage, but I love  spirulina. I take it every day in my green breakfast drink... I want.to try chlorella one more time.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

Anybody use collagen?


----------



## immy

bhndbrwneyes said:


> Anybody use collagen?



Just started Great Lakes collagen 2 weeks ago. Loving the tastelessness and odorlessness compared to chlorella and Spirulina but I can't say I've noticed fantastisk results yet. I will continue to use it for a while though, it's the most convenient supplement I have used.


----------



## chocolat79

So I started back taking chlorella, but this time a chlorella/spirulina mix (it's pre-mixed). Something strange happened and this is the only thing that I've really changed.

I've had a skin tag on my inner thigh for years.  It's never given me any trouble other than just being there.  I've wanted to get it removed for a while,  but just haven't.  Well,  I've been taking the chlorella/spirulina mix for just over a week. I upped my dosage on Wednesday and on Friday, my skin tag was painful and about double it's size.  I tried to make an appt with my doctor,  but they closed at noon and wouldn't reopen until Tuesday. 

It was too painful walking (my thighs rub together- no gap here) and so I put gauze and taped it up.  It didn't cause me any problems at work.  I had to remove the gauze and tape when I took a shower,  and I didn't put anything back on. It didn't bother me too badly yesterday and this morning I felt a little pain.  I looked at it and it was completely deflated compared to the size it had grown to and now it was kind of flat against my thigh.  I tried to move it to see if it would move and it did but flopped back down.  It was barely attached to my thigh, so I just pulled it off. I have a little pain there now, but there was no bleeding or anything. It's like it died. I'm happy,  but perplexed.  Has anything like this happened to anyone taking chlorella and/or spirulina. I know they both have huge benefits, including skin, so I'm wondering if the combo had anything to do with it? Any thoughts?


----------



## ilong

@chocolat79 - I don't suffer from skin tags but some years ago I started to see little white spots appearing on my legs/thighs.  The white spotting is common in African Americans.   Taking Chorella and spirulina, along with collagen seem to reduce the spotting.


----------



## Prettymetty

I started taking wheatgrass shots yesterday. I'll try it for a month and do an update. I just might add this to my morning routine permanently if it helps with my skin, nails, hair and weight.


----------



## Chocolate_Silk

ilong said:


> @chocolat79 - I don't suffer from skin tags but some years ago I started to see little white spots appearing on my legs/thighs.  The white spotting is common in African Americans.   Taking Chorella and spirulina, along with collagen seem to reduce the spotting.



I have a few, they are really small. I had NO idea what they were, I had to ask my mother lol.


----------



## Choclatcotton

Started taking a month or so ago, and started getting knots on my face? When I stopped the knots went away, shruggg....


----------



## CheChe1881

Bump


----------



## Choclatcotton

I bought the yahekema naturals and used a few, had bumps over my face. I discontinued.


----------



## Sharpened

I don't know which forum to post this in, but the Bio-Sil and chlorella I am taking to help my follicles made a forming mole on my lower eyelid disappear and the one on my back is half the size it was.


----------



## Sharpened

Current dose is 9 capsules of the Jarrow Formulas Yaeyama Chlorella, 400 mg each. I take 3 with each meal as to not overwork my liver. I plan to stay at this amount for a while.


----------



## ilong

I had slipped in taking my vitamins.   Started back Sunday - had a good cleansing today and my stomach is considerably flatter.    I have to stay on my regimen as  I have a goal to lose 30 lbs by Nov 1st.  Chlo9rella and spirulina will help tremendously, along with eliminating as many carbs and starches from my diet as possible and reducing sugar intake.
@Sharpened how do you feel since you've been taking Chlorella?  I read your post about the mole on your eyelid - that's great news.   I have nothing but good health and beauty experiences with taking these green supplements, including improved skin.


----------



## Sharpened

ilong said:


> I had slipped in taking my vitamins.   Started back Sunday - had a good cleansing today and my stomach is considerably flatter.    I have to stay on my regimen as  I have a goal to lose 30 lbs by Nov 1st.  Chlorella and spirulina will help tremendously, along with eliminating as many carbs and starches from my diet as possible and reducing sugar intake.
> @Sharpened how do you feel since you've been taking Chlorella?  I read your post about the mole on your eyelid - that's great news.   I have nothing but good health and beauty experiences with taking these green supplements, including improved skin.


It has not given me increased energy, but I have had past success in the healing of various skin issues. This time around, I am on the _chlorella for life _bandwagon using capsules (straight powder in liquid is too gross).


----------



## ilong

Your intake is 3.6gr so you may not experience an energy increase.  Currently, I'm at 6gr of Chlorella and 8 gr Spirulina.  My appetite has subsided a little (which is another benefit for me).   ITA about the powder and liquid - "I tried but I just couldn't do it!"


----------



## nc cutie

I forgot it reshaped my last time....Lord knows my middle needs reshaping now...Off to the store


----------



## Sharpened

Here it is, @Kurlee


----------



## lindseyerinc

Sorry if this was mentioned but Now brand chlorella is sourced from China

ETA: I don't want to spread misinformation, but I can't find another source verifying that it is grown in China or otherwise.


----------



## Sharpened

lindseyerinc said:


> Sorry if this was mentioned but Now brand chlorella is sourced from China
> 
> ETA: I don't want to spread misinformation, but I can't find another source verifying that it is grown in China or otherwise.


I would not use that brand. The best one is the Jarrow Formulas Yaeyama Chlorella.


----------



## lindseyerinc

Sharpened said:


> I would not use that brand. The best one is the Jarrow Formulas Yaeyama Chlorella.


Thank you, I will pick that one up. Thankfully, I hadn't bought it yet.


----------



## Kurlee

subscribing


----------



## Kurlee

Sharpened said:


> Here it is, @Kurlee


----------



## Kurlee

i started up again with spirulina/chlorella mix powder in water.  Tastes gross


----------



## larry3344

Kurlee said:


> i started up again with spirulina/chlorella mix powder in water.  Tastes gross


Take it as spoon and then chase it down


----------



## Kurlee

larry3344 said:


> Take it as spoon and then chase it down


so not mixed? What do you chase it down with. It is quite awful.


----------



## larry3344

Kurlee said:


> so not mixed? What do you chase it down with. It is quite awful.


Orange juice, back of throat, so it does not linger on my tongue. Lol or put it in a smoothie that will mask the taste.


----------



## Sharpened

It looks like chlorella and BioSil work well together. My fingernails and cuticles are  much better than they were a month ago. I should have taken pictures.


----------



## larry3344

Sharpened said:


> It looks like chlorella and BioSil work well together. My fingernails and cuticles are  much better than they were a month ago. I should have taken pictures.


how do you take biosil it taste so gross to me


----------



## Sharpened

larry3344 said:


> how do you take biosil it taste so gross to me


The capsules, that liquid is horrible. I don't care how much more effective it is.


----------



## demlew

Kurlee said:


> i started up again with spirulina/chlorella mix powder in water.  Tastes gross



You're brave! I tried that once - never again. Today I mixed my wheatgrass powder with a superfood juice blend. It's still gross, but I sipped it quickly through a straw so I only tasted it a little towards the end. I'm gonna do it that way from now on.


----------



## Kurlee

demlew said:


> You're brave! I tried that once - never again. Today I mixed my wheatgrass powder with a superfood juice blend. It's still gross, but I sipped it quickly through a straw so I only tasted it a little towards the end. I'm gonna do it that way from now on.





larry3344 said:


> Orange juice, back of throat, so it does not linger on my tongue. Lol or put it in a smoothie that will mask the taste.


I tried the back of throat thing today...  and it was terrible. I think I will mix it from now on or put it in capsules.


----------



## larry3344

Kurlee said:


> I tried the back of throat thing today...  and it was terrible. I think I will mix it from now on or put it in capsules.


Sorry it did not work for you. Let's see how well the smoothie. What happened was it hard to swallow


----------



## Kurlee

larry3344 said:


> Sorry it did not work for you. Let's see how well the smoothie. What happened was it hard to swallow


it was too much at once and the gag reflex kicked in


----------



## GraceandJoy

I mix my wheatgrass with V8. The V8 does a great job of masking the grassy taste. I drink it every morning; started about 2 months ago.  Actually, it taste pretty good but that's probably because I like the taste of V8.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Hi, all.

I plan to begin taking a chlorella/spirulina tablet. I want an organic one that I can chew. Any recommendations? Are there brands I should avoid?

I see these two. I will order for the original website and not Amazon, but what do you think about these brands? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sharpened

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hi, all.
> 
> I plan to begin taking a chlorella/spirulina tablet. I want an organic one that I can chew. Any recommendations? Are there brands I should avoid?
> 
> I see these two. I will order for the original website and not Amazon, but what do you think about these brands? Thanks in advance!


I do not know about either one of those. They have to be broken cell wall, or you will get no benefit. I still need to introduce spirulina into my diet, but the Yaeyama chlorella is the only one I know for sure that works.


----------



## lindseyerinc

How do you guys mix your powders into juice/water? I had a hard time with my spirulina clumping and ended up taking spoonfuls instead of drinking.


----------



## demlew

lindseyerinc said:


> How do you guys mix your powders into juice/water? I had a hard time with my spirulina clumping and ended up taking spoonfuls instead of drinking.



I use a Blender bottle or whisk.


----------



## Daina

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hi, all.
> 
> I plan to begin taking a chlorella/spirulina tablet. I want an organic one that I can chew. Any recommendations? Are there brands I should avoid?
> 
> I see these two. I will order for the original website and not Amazon, but what do you think about these brands? Thanks in advance!



@YvetteWithJoy, I use the Triquetra Health spirulina tablets and like it a lot. I've had no issues and good results. Never tried the combo tablet, I use a separate chlorella tablet. By the way I would not recommend chewing the tablet, it smells terrible and I can only imagine it tastes 2000 times worse.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Daina said:


> @YvetteWithJoy, I use the Triquetra Health spirulina tablets and like it a lot. I've had no issues and good results. Never tried the combo tablet, I use a separate chlorella tablet. By the way I would not recommend chewing the tablet, it smells terrible and I can only imagine it tastes 2000 times worse.



Thanks: 

I ended up getting the one linked below from the Vitamin Shoppe. It can't have an organic label but basically is (explanation here: http://www.sunfood.com/spirulina-chlorella-tablets-2oz-raw.html).

It's only been 2 days, so I can's say how it's doing my body (except I've been running to the restroom ).

I chewed it just to see and it wasn't yummy but not disgusting at all. Very easy to swallow with juice or water, though: No need to chew at all. I love the nutritional content of these tablets, and I hope they help me with my fitness in general . . . and specifically with my running training.


----------



## Aggie

Finally Subscribing. Lots of reading to do so I'll get to it. I heard lots of great things about these two green super foods.


----------



## Artemis24

Sharpened said:


> The capsules, that liquid is horrible. I don't care how much more effective it is.


How big are the capsules?


----------



## Sharpened

Artemis24 said:


> How big are the capsules?


They are narrower than the one for 300-400 mg, but a touch longer.


----------



## Firstborn2

lindseyerinc said:


> How do you guys mix your powders into juice/water? I had a hard time with my spirulina clumping and ended up taking spoonfuls instead of drinking.



I mix mine in a mason jar with a lid. Shake it a few times, it mix well.


----------



## lindseyerinc

I have absolutely no appetite, which is crazy because I can always eat. I went to a Thai restaurant with friends and could only finish the egg roll. I've also been going green since the third day. I get the biggest energy boost when I take my pills. I'm taking 3g of chlorella and 6g of spirulina


----------



## Sharpened

lindseyerinc said:


> I have absolutely no appetite, which is crazy because I can always eat. I went to a Thai restaurant with friends and could only finish the egg roll. I've also been going green since the third day. I get the biggest energy boost when I take my pills. I'm taking 3g of chlorella and 6g of spirulina


I wish it would kill my appetite. I am at 6.4g daily. Still looking at adding spirulina.


----------



## CurlyRy

I'm going to try and get back on track with this. I also wanted to take spirulina and kelp at the same time...we'll see how this goes. 

Does anyone have an update? Good results?


----------



## missyanne

CurlyRy said:


> I'm going to try and get back on track with this. I also wanted to take spirulina and kelp at the same time...we'll see how this goes.
> 
> Does anyone have an update? Good results?


Yes, updates ladies


----------



## nothidden

missyanne said:


> Yes, updates ladies



I fell off track w/my smoothies at the end of the year, but started this one doing a 10-day green smoothie cleanse.  I'm back to spirulina and chlorella and began using camu camu powder because it's loaded w/vitamin C.  If I notice a growth spurt, I will let you guys know.  But I am also doing the Inversion Method for Jan. week 1, w/o oil, though.  I'm eager to see what happens.


----------



## gn1g

Causes to much hair growth on my chin and gave my skin a green hue 

You *cannot* beat Chlorella when it comes to resetting the body.  It regulates most every abnormality in the body.


----------



## natural_one

I'm taking it every morning...I don't take it for hair growth but for detox purposes...I need to pay attention to see if it affected my hair growth or not


----------



## nothidden

gn1g said:


> Causes to much hair growth on my chin and gave my skin a green hue
> 
> You *cannot* beat Chlorella when it comes to resetting the body.  It regulates most every abnormality in the body.


Interesting.  I've been taking a powder for a year or two and haven't experienced unwanted hair growth.

Do you recall how much you were taking?  What brand?


----------



## TamaraShaniece

Seems as though Earthrise is out of stock (permanently) and it’s hard to find Chlorella @ 300-500mg. 

I found a product that has 450mg + eating more greens. Hopefully 4 weeks from Sunday or Monday, I’ll have 2 inches of growth.


----------



## gn1g

nothidden said:


> Interesting.  I've been taking a powder for a year or two and haven't experienced unwanted hair growth.
> 
> Do you recall how much you were taking?  What brand?



Sun chlorella and I forgot how much.  Whenever I feel like I have a cold or something coming on, it is my go to supplement - It's king.


----------



## nothidden

If anyone's looking to try Chlorella, below is what I use.  I prefer adding powder to my daily smoothies, but they offer a pill version, too.  The 'SL' stands for sunlight which gives it its chlorophyll. 
*
https://www.healthrangerstore.com/collections/organic-chlorella-sl*





Health Ranger Select

*Organic Clean Chlorella SL 200mg Tablets (10oz, 283g), approximately 1415 tablets*
$ 45.95 USD $ 59.95 USD

11 reviews



Health Ranger Select

*Organic Clean Chlorella SL Powder 180g*
$ 26.95 USD $ 34.95 USD


----------



## TamaraShaniece

I’m excited. 

-500mg of Chlorella 
-Scalp Massages  
-Fermented Rice Water Rinse
-Wild Growth Oil

I’m hoping to grow & retain 2 inches in 1 month.


----------



## ilong

gn1g said:


> Sun chlorella and I forgot how much.  Whenever I feel like I have a cold or something coming on, it is my go to supplement - It's king.


ITA and Spirulina is QUEEN!!!


----------



## Platinum

Ah... Chlorella. I remember when this was all the rage on this board. I haven't taken it in years! I was thinking about it when I was in Vitamin Shoppe yesterday. I'm not sure if it made a difference with hair growth but it definitely gave me more energy. I know that I won't take Spirulina again because it suppressed my appetite. I'm slender and I don't want to lose any weight.


----------



## nothidden

TamaraShaniece said:


> I’m excited.
> 
> -500mg of Chlorella
> -Scalp Massages
> -Fermented Rice Water Rinse
> -Wild Growth Oil
> 
> I’m hoping to grow & retain 2 inches in 1 month.


I began using my scalp massager again and I've gotten much more growth than I'm used to.


----------



## TamaraShaniece

nothidden said:


> I began using my scalp massager again and I've gotten much more growth than I'm used to.



Whoa!!!!! I ordered a vanity planet scalp massager using a YTber 50% code and still haven’t received it 2 weeks later. I’m hype now


----------



## Platinum

Anyone still taking Chlorella?


----------



## Lita

Platinum said:


> Anyone still taking Chlorella?



@Platinum I started back taking it..My Hair/skin looks so youthful when I’m consistent and colds stay away too.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## CurlyRy

I'm trying to be better to my hair and body for the new year. So I'll definitely be going back to this good stuff. I was only consistent with it one time, every other time I've been on and off it  

Any updates from others?


----------



## Choclatcotton

TamaraShaniece said:


> I’m excited.
> 
> -500mg of Chlorella
> -Scalp Massages
> -Fermented Rice Water Rinse
> -Wild Growth Oil
> 
> I’m hoping to grow & retain 2 inches in 1 month.


Your system must be purified I cannot stomach that much at a time. Only one small tablet


----------



## SlimPickinz

Still taking mine in tandem with spirulina. I take between 100mcg and 200mcg a day.


----------



## halee_J

SlimPickinz said:


> Still taking mine in tandem with spirulina. I take between 100mcg and 200mcg a day.



What difference have you noticed since taking it?


----------



## TamaraShaniece

Back on my chlorella.


----------



## SlimPickinz

halee_J said:


> What difference have you noticed since taking it?


Regular bowel movements, less bloating. I’m no longer anemic and I think taking both have something to do with that. Other things I don’t really remember because I’ve been taking them on and off for so long. 

but these vitamins make me VERY thirsty. I have to drink minimum 100oz of water or else I will be very constipated.


----------



## Platinum

SlimPickinz said:


> Regular bowel movements,* less bloating*. I’m no longer anemic and I think taking both have something to do with that. Other things I don’t really remember because I’ve been taking them on and off for so long.
> 
> but these vitamins make me VERY thirsty. I have to drink minimum 100oz of water or else I will be very constipated.



I don't know why I stopped taking it but I remember noticing less bloating. I'm going to start back on Chlorella and I'm going to add Spirulina.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Platinum said:


> I don't know why I stopped taking it but I remember noticing less bloating. I'm going to start back on Chlorella and I'm going to add Spirulina.


I recently took a week off and my bloating came back in full force. My BM’s were also less frequent. This time around I’m only taking 1000mg of each chlorella and spirulina.


----------



## Kurlee

SlimPickinz said:


> I recently took a week off and my bloating came back in full force. My BM’s were also less frequent. This time around I’m only taking 1000mg of each chlorella and spirulina.


Just to clarify, so it makes you bloat, correct?


----------



## SlimPickinz

Kurlee said:


> Just to clarify, so it makes you bloat, correct?


Nope.


----------



## Platinum

SlimPickinz said:


> I recently took a week off and my bloating came back in full force. My BM’s were also less frequent. This time around I’m only taking 1000mg of each chlorella and spirulina.



I picked up some from Vitamin Shoppe today. I definitely remember having more energy with Spirulina but it also curbed my appetite (I was trying to gain weight back then). Now I'm trying to lose some belly fat.


----------



## Chicoro

Platinum said:


> I picked up some from Vitamin Shoppe today. I definitely remember having more energy with Spirulina but *it also curbed my appetite *(I was trying to gain weight back then). Now I'm trying to lose some belly fat.



I take 4 tablets of chlorella and 4 of spirullina with water before I eat my one meal of the day. They are considered food. Thus, I don't take them when I'm fasting. They help me to curb my appetite, too. I stay full longer.


----------



## Lita

I had great health results when I was taking the powder,I’m going back to the powder due to COVID season I fell off taking care of sick family members 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## TamaraShaniece

I don’t measure measure my hair... especially since I keep it in protective styles. Everyone keeps saying my hair grew super fast since I've been quarantined since March which would have been 2 inches of growth. I feel like I gained 2 inches.

Anywho!!!!! Chlorella & MSM are definitely growth aids.


----------



## Lita

Purchase another container of Source Naturals 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## starfish

TamaraShaniece said:


> I don’t measure measure my hair... especially since I keep it in protective styles. Everyone keeps saying my hair grew super fast since I've been quarantined since March which would have been 2 inches of growth. I feel like I gained 2 inches.
> 
> Anywho!!!!! Chlorella & MSM are definitely growth aids.
> 
> 
> 
> Chlorella is definitely a growth aide for me.  I previously took a lot of the powder and grew my hair to MBL.  I just can’t stomach the powder anymore so I take 10 pills at night and morning.  I will gradually increase my dose.  I’m past BSL now so I’ll be at MBL in no time!


----------



## nothidden

Getting back to chlorella today.  I've been experiencing more shedding than usual on wash day and want to make sure I'm getting the nutrients I need.  I've been eating well, but obviously something is missing.  Will be including MSM crystals also.  Despite being very inconsistent with MSM (taken here and there and with camu camu extract for vitamin C), my toenails and fingernails are growing like crazy.


----------



## Sharpened

Thank you for your e-mail to Jarrow Formulas.

Unfortunately, we discontinued our line of Yaeyama Chlorella products, due to slow sales.


----------



## madamdot

One of my goals for this year is to consistently take chlorella and rebuild. It’s great for your overall health and fast hair growth is a positive side effect of good health.

I was good for so long. It made skin, nails and hair amazing. It helped sort out my immune system (I have an autoimmune) helped me lose weight. I was doing really well. So well that I was able to get pregnant easily and have two relatively easy pregnancies. But I scaled way back then stopped when I got pregnant since I didn’t want to risk it. I was basically pregnant or breastfeeding for about 4 years ( babies 2 years apart).  These babies wrecked my body. Well truthfully it wasn’t all the babies. My youngest was born a few months before the pandemic started and having an infant, breastfeeding, taking care of a toddler, worrying, working and isolating without a break while the world was burning used up the last of my reserves.

My daughter is now 2. I am anemic, had to have my gallbladder removed and my hair, skin and nails are atrocious. So I am going to rebuild my system. Wish me luck!


----------



## LushLox

Sorry you've had so many problems @madamdot hopefully you're on the road to recovery now. I've dealt with both of those things, anaemia and gallbladder removal and it's not a joke, it's so stressful and it takes such a toll on your body and hair.

I've just bought not, a pure cholera, it's in a green powder blend along with spirulina and other things, so I'll see how I get on with that.


----------

